#kubuntu 2005-09-26
<blackflag> some really accelent firewall
<blackflag> with bio solutions
<blackflag> real nazi
<godzero> blackflag: been playing too much first person shooters today
<godzero> ?
<blackflag> no, sorry Im not
<blackflag> what do you have??
<godzero> lol, I'm giving you a bit of a hard time because the language barrior is messing up your posts.
<blackflag> aha
<godzero> :)
<Fyawerx> apokryphos++
<apokryphos> hi
<Fyawerx> tried to give you bot karma :)
<nikkia> apokryphos/0 :P
<apokryphos> 8)
<blackflag> uuuuhhhh.....
<blackflag> some more
<apokryphos> nikkia: whatwhat?
<nikkia> apokryphos: division by zero, results in you being NaN :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: or... infinite ;-)
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, NaN isn't infinite, that's what the INF value is for :P
<apokryphos> d'oh
<nikkia> apokryphos: consider yourself lucky, i could have made you -NaN :P
<apokryphos> phew
<Fyawerx> whats NaN?
<Pyf> is there a way to change all the files in a folder and subfolders permissions in one go?
<apokryphos> Fyawerx: ask nikkia :P
<apokryphos> Pyf: yes; man chmod
<Pyf> so 
<Pyf> sudo chmod 755 /folder
<Pyf> ?
<blackflag> nkwon as nothing
<Pyf> and that'll do all subfolders and shit...?
<apokryphos> Pyf: no... 
<apokryphos> Pyf: check the man page; you'll have to use an option.
<nikkia> Fyawerx: Not A Number
<Fyawerx> ah
<nikkia> Fyawerx: its a value your CPU uses internally to represent numbers that are error conditions, there are 4 of them on most CPU architectures...
<nikkia> NaN, -NaN, INF and -INF
<Fyawerx> got it.
<libben> ive heard that sudo's caching the password when its given? is this true? and can it be looked at?
<apokryphos> Pyf: a pretty way to view man pages, in Konqueror: #command  or man:command
<nikkia> libben: that's how sudo is supposed to work, you can turn it off
<apokryphos> libben: default is 15mins
<nikkia> libben: its a bit like saying 'i hear that when you press the 'a' key, it enters an 'a', can we look into this bug please'
<libben> 15 mins?
<libben> sometimes it goes just 2 mins between when im doing sudoing things
<libben> and need to type it agan
<libben> who do i check/change the time ?
<nalioth> 15minutes? i thought it was 5
<apokryphos> hm, I could be wrong
<apokryphos> nope, it's 15
<apokryphos> you can change it in sudoers, of course
<apokryphos> and you can kill the session with sudo -k
<nikkia> nalioth: it used to be 5, a long long time ago
<nalioth> mine is 5 minutes by default
<Pyf> apokryphos, what is a man command?
<apokryphos> Pyf: man man  8). They're manual pages
<apokryphos> they instruct you on the usage of commands, options, sometimes file-syntax etc etc
<Pyf> i dont see how that helps me with chmoding
<nikkia> pyf, it helps you learn the command's parameters, and thus not continue asking questions :)
<nikkia> pyf, the joy of learning, feeling accomplishment, etc
<Pyf> oic...
<apokryphos> Pyf: the command you want to use is listed in the man page (and it tells you the correct syntax to you). Helping people help themselves is often better =)
<Pyf> i man chmod in terminal
<apokryphos> Pyf: as I said, if you like, there's a prettier (and probably better viewable) way to view them. You can man:command, or #command. In this case: man:chmod (in Konqueror).
<apokryphos> either way though, really.
<slow-motion> n8
<Pyf> im sorry but im clearly not learning well, that page has nothing about subfolders
<apokryphos> Pyf: check the recursive option :)
<Pyf> what does recursive mean?
<Pyf> as a word i mean
<apokryphos> !dict recursive
<apokryphos> gah; useless bot.
<Pyf>    1. An expression, such as a polynomial, each term of which is determined by application of a formula to preceding terms.
<Pyf>    2. A formula that generates the successive terms of a recursion.
<apokryphos> Pyf: it does what you want, basically :). 
<apokryphos> if you recursively apply a change on X, it will apply it to X, and all its subfolders
<apokryphos> that's what you're doing when you rm -r <somefolder>
<Pyf> wahey done it, and i now know what recusive means :)
<ubotu> Dictionary 'recursive' of or relating to a recursion
<musashiden> hello everybody
<apokryphos> Haha. Only like ten years late; uboto -- you do indeed crack me up.
<apokryphos> or ubotu, even.
<musashiden> can anyone tell me what was the command line to install a deb file trough terminal?
<seth_k> musashiden, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the.deb
<musashiden> thank you seth_k
<musashiden> is there like a webpage or help file that contains all of these command lines?
<apokryphos> musashiden: wiki.ubuntu.com/NewToUbuntu  and  /msg ubotu commands   ..is what you want
<musashiden> hmm, one question. is it normal so much memory is being used?
<musashiden>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<musashiden> Mem:           631        592         38          0         80        318
<aseigo> musashiden: 194MB of actually usage
<apokryphos> Yes; Linux performs other operations when you're not running a lot of stuff
<aseigo> musashiden: depending on what you're doing that's either a bit high or about right
<aseigo> musashiden: the buffers + cached are essentially "dynamic ram discs" managed by the OS as a means to use the RAM you have to keep the system perkier
<musashiden> aseigo: iam not runing anything exept for Konversation wich is the IRC program
<aseigo> musashiden: konvi can easily take 20-40MB depending history settings, #of channels, etc
<aseigo> musashiden: if you have other apps that are "preloaded" such as konq, ff, ooo, etc, those will also take up memory
<aseigo> musashiden: press Ctrl-Esc to see the process table and what is using what
<chavo> musashiden, I have a gig of ram and it's all being used
<chavo> that's what I bought it for
<chavo> The system will give it up as apps need it
<musashiden> i see
<libben> woohoo... got samba working. pretty easy it was too... 2easy even
<libben> nite
<libben> just install and edit a line with a word share.
<libben> and it was done
<godzero> musashiden: so you can see how it's used.. open kinfocenter, click memory
<musashiden> ok
<godzero> under ms windows the only use it reports is the app data
<musashiden> hmm, weird
<musashiden> i cant find Kinstaller, but iam pretty sure i had it before i erased my computer
<musashiden> i got it from a package trough Kynaptic
<musashiden> but is not there anymore
<godzero> you meen kpackage?
<musashiden> no, Kinstaller
<musashiden> is a application that compiles and installs .tar.gz files automatically
<godzero> hoary?
<godzero> I remember now.. it's not in breezy
<musashiden> hoary
<godzero> kpackage does almost the same thing
<musashiden> does it compiles and install .tar.gz files?
<nalioth> musashiden: there is another
<nalioth> that does tgz
<nalioth> lemme go look for it
<nalioth> here ya go
<nalioth> http://www.gnu.org/software/sourceinstall/sourceinstall.html
<nalioth> make sure you read the article linked from that page
<musashiden> how am i suppose to install it since is a .tar.gz file?
<narg> tar -xzvf file.tar.gz
<narg> will untar it
<musashiden> and how do i install it?
<musashiden> cause i know how to untar it, i bet everyone knows how to
<musashiden> but i dont know how to install the stuff inside a a tar
<_tonio> hi guys
<_tonio> little problem, I really need hep this time ;)
<_tonio> I've crashed the partition table with fdisk
<_tonio> stupid error....., my system is still up, but the partition table refers to no partition...
<_tonio> How to restore it ?
<nalioth> _tonio: ask uncle google "gpart homepage"
<_tonio> nalioth: fantastic ;)
<nalioth> _tonio: ;)
<_tonio> another question, cause I really have a problem for automounting devices....
<_tonio> I want to destroy partitions on my usb2 drive.
<_tonio> launchin cfdisk, then destroying partition, recreating linux type partitions, and writing to disk
<_tonio> mount tels me that the partition type is incorrect blabla, and dmesg refers to ntfs....
<_tonio> have an idea ?
<nalioth> _tonio: did you completely wipe the usb stick?
<_tonio> not a usb stick
<_tonio> it is an HDD
<_tonio> I completly removed all partitions
<_tonio> recreating new ones, but they are not mountable
<_tonio> I don't understand.....
<_tonio> nalioth: gpart doesn't recognize ext2......... damn !
<_tonio> ext3
<nalioth> _tonio: are you sure it doesnt recognize ext3? it IS a *nix program
<_tonio> no
<_nyn_> hi. does anyone here have a clue as to how to send mail (with attachments) via the command-line? there's gotta be a simple way to do it... surpised that i haven't been able to find anything yet...
<_tonio> but it find ext2 partitions
<_tonio> i'll convert them to ext 3 after so it is okay ;)
<_tonio> my problem is with this fu***g external hdd
<_tonio> I can't mount anything, that incredible !
<_tonio> anyway gpart seems to give good results :)
<_tonio> nalioth: that's the good news ;) tnaks ;)
<nalioth> _tonio: np
<_tonio> nalioth: what would you use to create a fat32 partition on an sda drive ?
<_tonio> cfdisk makes me crazy actually
<nalioth> _tonio: g- or qt- parted
<_tonio> that is not stupid ;)
<_tonio> why going with the cli when good graphical tools can do the job ;)
<_nyn_> ok. it turns out that mutt does have a cli for sending mail... thought it was all curses based....
<godzero> _nyn_:mail from the mailx package
<_nyn_> last i checked, it couldn't send attachments
<_nyn_> godzero: but mutt seems to able to do the job. just the need to figure out how to tell it to use sendymail as the mta
<_tonio> nalioth: finally it is okay with qtparted ;) thaks !!
<_tonio> there is really something going wrong with cfdisk.......
<_tonio> I hope gpart will do the job for mu hda
<_tonio> myhda
<PaloDeQueso> I installed a metabar plugin for konqueror, how do I then use it?
<PaloDeQueso> It doesn't show up anywhere?
<chavo> PaloDeQueso, is the sidebar showing?
<PaloDeQueso> Yes.
<PaloDeQueso> and it's not there?
<chavo> right click it
<PaloDeQueso> right click it?
<chavo> and go to -> Add New
<PaloDeQueso> ok.
<chavo> the other mouse button
<PaloDeQueso> ok
<chavo> is it in there?
<PaloDeQueso> oh sweet, thanks.
<SbCl3> having a problem...when i installed the mbr was on a hdd that i now want to take out. how do i install grub to the mbr of a different hdd?
<chavo> no problem
<PaloDeQueso> :)
<delltony> little off topic but i never see anyone in moto4lin anyone herre do any phone modding?
<SbCl3> anyone know?
<SbCl3> having a problem...when i installed the mbr was on a hdd that i now want to take out. how do i install grub to the mbr of a different hdd?
<musashiden> hmmm, what does this means?
<musashiden> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<musashiden> See `config.log' for more details.
<musashiden> but i dont see anything useful in the config.log
<phil__> SbCl3: Are you able to boot to xp (I guest u dual boot) with a boot disk
<lonewolff> musashiden: you need to install a compiler (sudo apt-get install build-essential or install build-essential using your favourite package manager)
<Riddell> ideas for Dapper welcome: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals
<SbCl3> phil: yes
<SbCl3> i just typed "grub-install /dev/sda"...does that automatically install what kubuntu did during installation?
<phil__> SbCl3: professinal?
<SbCl3> yes
<phil__> SbCl3: Look at this page if you want to rewrite xp mbr to the boot device or another hd  a metabar plugin for konqueror, how do I then use it?
<phil__> <PaloDeQueso> It doesn't show up anywhere?
<phil__> <chavo> PaloDeQueso, is the sidebar showing?
<phil__> <-- Chambers_ has quit (Read error: 110 (Connection timed out))
<phil__> <PaloDeQueso> Yes.
<phil__> <PaloDeQueso> and it's not there?
<phil__> SbCl3: Look at this page if you want to rewrite xp mbr to the boot device or another hd  http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx
<SbCl3> phil__: ?
<SbCl3> ug, i don't want to go into windows
<SbCl3> how is it done on _linux_?
<SbCl3> i just need grub to go to ubuntu. i won't have windows after taking out this drive
<SbCl3> *kubuntu
<phil__> SbCl3: look at this page http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/357491
<SbCl3> i have a quickie...is the /ect/init.d the processes that get loaded on a boot?
<nalioth> _tonio: glad you got fixed up
<phil__> SbCl3: you are correct 
<SbCl3> k
<SbCl3> it's no wonder kubuntu boots so slowly...
<musashiden> um, iam getting this error
<musashiden> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<phil__> SbCl3: init is a script that starts the different services in a given order
<nalioth> musashiden: install "xlibs-dev"
<phil__> SbCl3: Why does it boot slowly
<op> okay i had a drive that was ntfs format so i used "sudo mkdosfs -F 32 /dev/hdg1" to convert it to fat32 i think that worked fine then i mounted it as a fat 32 drive but when i try to right stuff to the drive it says access denied. When i am mounting it do i need to specify who can read and right to the drive or does it do that. ALso is there a way i can check to see if it is infact a fat32 drive now?
<_tonio> nalioth: damn gpart is loooooooooooooooooooooooooooong to scan....
<musashiden> thanks nalioth
<Fyawerx> nalioth++
<SbCl3> it boots tons of things i don't need
<phil__> op: use fdisk to print partitiontables and type
<phil__> SbCl3: Be very carfull when u edit init.d
<Fyawerx> can you write to it as root?
<op> i tried using fdisk -l but it shows nothing on the sreen.
<op> i probably can but i am not root on the system i used the setup wizard and it made me make this username so wheni run things i have to type sudo first
<phil__> op: try sudo "mv dummyanyfile /mountpoint/dummyanyfile"
<nalioth> op: i'm afraid you've not converted any data on that ntfs drive
<phil__> or type su in console and try to write to it
<Pyf> op, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<SbCl3> i can't seem to edit it :?
<SbCl3> it's a directory
<SbCl3> according to vim
<phil__> nalioth: u can't convert ntfs to fat32 without formating!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pyf> use that guide, it worked for me :)
<phil__> 2 GIG limit on fat32
<Fyawerx> thought that was only with xp
<SbCl3> are you sure?
<Pyf> theres no 2gig limit
<op> nalioth: what do you mean?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<SbCl3> i got a 30 gb partition with fat32
<phil__> NTFS has no limit (well in theory)
<SbCl3> are you sure? i think they said something like 80 tb
<nalioth> op: there are no data converting tools in linux for ntfs
<musashiden> um, iam getting another error
<musashiden> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Fyawerx> xp fat32 - 2 gigs
<Fyawerx> 32
<Fyawerx> http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prkc_fil_tdrn.asp
<Fyawerx> heh, according to that big ass link
<op> oh so how do i make this drive have read write access in linux?
<SbCl3> i don't think linux can read/write to ntfs
<SbCl3> only read
<musashiden> can anyone help me out?
<phil__> SbCl3: if the ntfs file system is not encrypted it is possible to read and write with linux but it is not safe (yet) TO WRITE
<sproingie> linux can write ntfs, but only to change the content of an existing file
<sproingie> it can't create, delete, do anything with attributes, or work with small files that are in the mft
<phil__> musashiden: you have to install qr developpement
<SbCl3> and the file has to be bigger
<musashiden> phil_: whats that?
<SbCl3> er, nevermind
<phil__> musashiden: oops i meant QT developpement files
<sproingie> topologolinux uses ntfs write to write to loopback filesystems in ntfs
<musashiden> phil_: can you tell me the command line?
<musashiden> the apt-get line
<nalioth> sproingie: i wouldn't write to ntfs to do anything
<sproingie> the write support is solid enough.  restricted enough to keep you out of trouble
<op> so if i have a ntfs drive is there anyway to convert it to fat32 in linu?
<op> linux?
<sproingie> cp
<phil__> op: no you cannot convert ntfs to fat32 due to file size limitation
<sproingie> you lose all the metadata ... you would anyway
<Fyawerx> you're trying to save your data, op?
<phil__> op: if you want to keep the original data
<Fyawerx> is there any free space on it at all?
<musashiden> phil_: can you tell me the apt-get line?
<godzero> musashiden: i see you're compiling already
<musashiden> godzero: yup :)
<nalioth> musashiden: "sudo apt-get install libqt3-dev"
<phil__> musashiden: use kynaptic instead and search for qt select the developpement package
<musashiden> but iam getting thousands of library errors
<nalioth> !tell musashiden about apt
<nalioth> !tell musashiden about synaptic
<nalioth> musashiden: read a little, learn a lot
<godzero> wwhen compiling, it needs to lick to libs, gets that info from the -dev packages
<phil__> Nakkel: synaptic kynaptic same thing except kynaptic simpler interface
<godzero> i gotta learn to type
<phil__> musashiden: what are u trying to compile
<sproingie> kynaptic.  bleh. i'd rather use apt-get
<musashiden> phil_: Kinstaller
* sproingie loves aptitude
<phil__> musashiden: I would not touch Kinstaller for now
<musashiden> how come?
<phil__> musashiden: apt-get synaptic kynaptic are tour best friend
<godzero> he wants tar.gzs
<godzero> kpackage'll do it
<musashiden> yah, i want tar.gz
<musashiden> exactly
<phil__> musashiden: has new user 99% of the software you need is availaible thru apt-get synaptic...
<godzero> does alien do it, or just rpms
<musashiden> phil_: i know, but Kinstaller is not there ;)
<_tonio> nalioth: little question about gpart usage, I feel confused..
<_tonio> according to the man the correct command to scan, and write the new partition table should be
<_tonio> gpart -W /dev/hda /dev/hda
<_tonio> but that doesn't seem to work....
<godzero> nope alien only does binary gzs, not source
<godzero> musashiden: try kpackage. Plus it's really bad for a new person to compile on his system... conflicts. apt isn't aware.. etc
<nalioth> _tonio: what does it do?
<nalioth> _tonio: the usage states it could take a while
<_tonio> well I'm prompted that -W option is invalid
<_tonio> I retyped the same command and that's okay -> it late and my eyes have a problem apparently lol
<nalioth> _tonio: ya gotta be kiddin (did you run it usind sudo?)
<_tonio> it seems to go now ;)
<_tonio> yes I did, but well it is 3am in france and my eyes get closed, I have certainly done an error the first time :)
<_tonio> in any case thanks a lot for you help even if the next reboot is a failure ^^
<nalioth> _tonio: time for bed then
<_tonio> nalioth: I can't, I have to finish a doc or todays meeting.... third time in 2 weeks I have to work all the night
* troy notes the topic -- is 'Dapper' new codename?
<nybble> ttyl peeps
<sproingie> troy: Dapper Drake
<musashiden> what does this error means?
<musashiden> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<musashiden> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<musashiden> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<musashiden> i dont get it
<dooglio> it's not finding the KDE development headers
<musashiden> oh
<dooglio> you configure script, that is
<dooglio> do you have the kde-devel package installed?
<musashiden> nope :P
<dooglio> well there ya go :-)
<musashiden> :)
* troy hopes kde4 will be stable by 6.10 :)
<nalioth> musashiden: use kynaptic and search for kde*-dev
<musashiden> nalioth: i know, installing :)
<musashiden> heh, a hurricane is coming this way
<dooglio> apt-cache show kde-devel
<dooglio> then do "apt-get install kde-devel"
<musashiden> dooglio: i know, i am already installing thme
<musashiden> them*
<fatejudger> what is Adept?
<dooglio> musashiden: sorry, i missed your penultimate comment :-)
<Fyawerx> the new package manager
<Fyawerx> i tried it, like synaptic better tho
<musashiden> dooglio: lol
<dooglio> Fyawerx: i was going to ask
<dooglio> synaptic is pretty cool
<Fyawerx> plus at least for me when i did the install for adept it removed most of the other managers
<fatejudger> synaptic is better with the industrial GTK theme
<fatejudger> kynaptic and synaptic are basically the same
<Fyawerx> synaptic was faster on searches for me too
<fatejudger> give me a break
<fatejudger> kynaptic is just dynamic
<Fyawerx> i mean as opposted to adept, sorry
<fatejudger> so it may take more processing power
<fatejudger> oh
<Fyawerx> i did a ubuntu install then added kdesktop, so i still mix and match apps when in kde, i use the regular synaptic lol
<Fyawerx> it was the search function that would hang for me in adept, since it searches after every keystroke i think, rather than just let you type in what you want and hit search
<Fyawerx> havnt tried it on my desktop yet which is more powerful, just my laptop
<fatejudger> where is the repository that holds adept?
<Fyawerx> hmm
<Fyawerx> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
* Tonio- is away: Away at the moment
* Tonio- is back.
<nalioth> Tonio-: no /away msgs in #*buntu channels, please
<Tonio-> okay, I was just testing konversation ;)
<Tonio-> sorry
<nalioth> Tonio-: we all learn incrementally, don't apologize
<Tonio-> well the politic depends on the channels
<Tonio-> I personnaly come from channels where saying that we are away is generally suggested to prevent people from talking to ghosts ^^ :)
<Tonio-> I will remember for #*buntu ;)
<Tonio-> -> configuration -> freenode -> no away messages, done ;)
<slackbob> Hello, im sorry for starting with a question but i am thinking of swiching from slackware to kubuntu. as such i am acustom to compiling from source. Will this pose a problem when i swich
<nalioth> slackbob: not at all
<Tonio-> slackbob: why should it be ?
<Tonio-> the only poblem is that you profile might not be reusable, but that's all ;)
<slackbob> i had a fight with suse. it didnt like when i compiled from source
<slackbob> the packages that is
<Tonio-> Uhad that problem switching from fedora to ubuntu
<Tonio-> well you can built from source with apt, like you can do with gentoo
<Tonio-> but if you are a fan of ompilation, I would suggest gentoo in the first place instead of ubuntu
<slackbob> but that still means im using the central repository. i compile to get the latest stuff
<slackbob> gento (when i used it) had a number of outdated packages
<phil__> slackbob: If you like to install your linux distro in 3 days go for GENTOO!
<slackbob> it took me 3.5 ^_^
<Tonio-> you can compile from the authors tarball if you like, but well, you would use all the advantages of apt, so I don't see the point using ubuntu.....
<godzero> I thought the point of gentoo was th epackages were 4.5 seconds old
<Tonio-> it took me 1.5, but I wil never rinstall a gentoo, that's all I know lol
<Fyawerx> oh, the adept site is down, but googles cache still works, its what i used to install it, for whoever was asking
<slackbob> no, the point is that they are blisteringly fast
<Fyawerx> http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:akFCsAEZCekJ:web.ekhis.org/adept.html+&hl=en&client=firefox-a
<Tonio-> can you imagine deploying gentoo professionaly ?
<Fyawerx> oh, he left
<slackbob> Tonio: AGHHHHHHH
<Tonio-> when will my computer be ready ? well, common friday, it might be okay ^^
* slackbob twitches
<phil__> godzero: running gentoo  and keeping up to date involves that your cpu main load is gcc all the time at 50% (if you use a nice nice value)
<godzero> I got a celeron. nothing is blisteringly fast - even gentoo
<slackbob> i would only go back to gento if i got 64bit dual core that would show more advantages on self compiled software
<Tonio-> godzero: well in any case I don't see the real diffrence between "emerge" and "apt-build source"
<godzero> I compiled KDE once.. was like 1.5 days
* slackbob pats godzero on the back
<slackbob> how large is the apt system anyway?
<Tonio-> if someone has an explanation I would liketo know..... I keep fighting with gentoo users that there is no difference, but well "gentoo is the only" one for them
<boulala> hi
<Tonio-> gentoo users are closer to bsd addicts that to "normal" linux users, that's all I know ;)
<slackbob> haha
<fatejudger> omg, my eyes!
<fatejudger> what is this adept thing?
<fatejudger> it's horrible...
<slackbob> i loved slackware because i could muck around in the files and no gui would get angry
<phil__> Tonio-: When you spend 10 days compling your system u just don't want to go back to anything because you can't justify waitsting so much time
<fatejudger> slackware has old crappy packages
<fatejudger> that's why I switched to Kubuntu
<Tonio-> phil_ hahaha that's exactly that ;) They have to convince themselves that they have done the good choice ;)
<slackbob> yes, i do miss dependency checking
<krawek> hi
<krawek> I have a problem with breezy
<slackbob> i once tried to compile somthing that apeared to need itself as a dependency
<krawek> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-kde-es-base_20050907_all.deb (--unpack):
<krawek>  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/locale-langpack/es/LC_MESSAGES/kaffeine.m
<phil__> slackbob: whwre you compiling MAKE
<Tonio-> krawek: what kind ?
<phil__> slackbob: using MAKE
<slackbob> no, i think it was beta software
<godzero> slackbob: it's called gcc
<boulala> i have a probleme
<boulala> problem *
<phil__> boulala: we have all problems we will try to help
<krawek> how to reconfigure "debconf interface"?
<boulala> i can connect on IRC, FTP but not on HTTP (with firefox for example)
<boulala> but, ping works, lwp-request works and not lynx :(
<fatejudger> I need to get this crappy adept program off of my computer
<fatejudger> I need it to go back to normal
<Tonio-> fatejudger: it is not crapy, it is beta software ;)
<phil__> boulala: probably dns issue
<Tonio-> that's the difference ;)
<boulala> but with wget, ping or lwp-request, http works
<phil__> boulala: have you set firefox to use a proxy server
<godzero> ping google.com works?
<boulala> yeap it works
<boulala> i'm not using a proxy server
<Tonio-> krawek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure language-pack-kde-es-base
<phil__> boulala: have u tried other web browser
<Tonio-> krawek: did you try this ?
<boulala> konqueror and lynx
<boulala> same problem
<boulala> sometimes with konqueror, i can get google homepage, but it's hard
<krawek> debconf: no se pudo inicializar la interfaz: Kde
<fatejudger> Tonio-: beta software, bah
<krawek> Tonio-: how to reconfigure debconf interface?
<fatejudger> Tonio-: that doesn't excuse its crappy UI
<Tonio-> don't know :)
<phil__> boulala: do you time out ?
<boulala> no, no response... and i wait /(
<boulala> :/
<Tonio-> sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf ?
<boulala> my modem is a Bewan USB ST
<phil__> boulala: firefox konqueror will time out if it cant reach a domaine
<boulala> sure but it doesn't
<Tonio-> crappy ? I find it correct concerning the UI
<krawek> tonio-: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: debconf is broken or not fully installed
<boulala> is there a french channel ?
<Tonio-> krawek: synaptic -> reinstall that package :)
<Tonio-> boulala: I'm french :)
<boulala> cool ^^
<phil__> Tonio-: b
<phil__> Tonio-: Bonjour
<krawek> tonio: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: language-pack-kde-es-base is not installed
<phil__> boulala: Comment ca va bouboule
<boulala> lol ca va ca va
<Tonio-> phil_ salut, euh, tu pense que ca pas poser de probleme de causer en francais ici ? ca risque d'etre mal vuje pense :)
<nalioth> krawek: install the package it's calling for
<phil__> Tonio-: Je crois que oui
<Tonio-> so let's go in english ;)
<boulala> yeap
<boulala> so
<phil__> Tonio-: What je ne understand pas
<Tonio-> ah boulala you can help me ;)
<nalioth> monsieurs, si'l vous plait en #ubuntu-fr
<Tonio-> are you with breezy adn up to date ?
<slackbob> ok, everyone, you convinced me. im heading to kubuntu
<Tonio-> nalioth: I was telling him in french that talking in french was certainly not correct here
<phil__> Nakkel: there is like 3 people in unbuntu-fr
<boulala> i have breezy 
<boulala> pppd 2.4.3
<nalioth> Tonio-: just a gentle reminder of ubuntu's language channels
<krawek> wait me please...
<phil__> boulala: Buy yourself a router and all your trouble will go away
<Tonio-> boulala: I have a problem with ^ key, breezy and up to date, I can't write ^e correctly..... can you confirm this ?
<Tonio-> ^etre m^eme
<boulala> up to date, maybe... this is the last distro ^^
<Tonio-> boulala: it was working fine before last today's xorg update...
<phil__> Tonio-: no problem here if u use kde you can setup your keyboard in the control panel
<phil__> Tonio-: are you from france or canada because keyboards layout change from both countries
<nalioth> Tonio-: it will correct itself in the next update(s)
<phil__> Tonio-: I think my xorg is up to date and have no problem
<fatejudger> I can't install synaptic again
<fatejudger> it says I have a dependency problem
<Tonio-> phil_ france, and I tried, but that's a bit specific and there is no kde configuration for this
<fatejudger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fatejudger>   python-apt: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9
<fatejudger> E: Broken packages
<musashiden> this is weird
<Tonio-> nalioth: I hope so but I just wanted a confirmation that it was a problem with xorg and not my configuration :)
<musashiden> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<musashiden> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<nalioth> fatejudger: so install it
<musashiden> but when i enter it, it says this: WARNING: /home/adrian/install_flash_player_7_linux/usr/lib/kde3 is not a directory.
<phil__> Tonio-: let me go check on my desktop 
<fatejudger> nalioth: it doesn't let me
<fatejudger> nalioth: it says that package is up to date
<musashiden> any help?
<phil__> Tonio-: give 3 minutes
<nalioth> musashiden: are you entering with proper syntax? "/usr/lib/mozilla"
<delltony> anyone know if its possible to mount a p2k phone in linux?
<Tonio-> k thanks phil_ 
<delltony> i know it shows up as /dev/ttyACM0
<phil__> Tonio-: works fine look 
<nalioth> fatejudger: open a terminal
<fatejudger> nalioth: I did
<nalioth> fatejudger: and type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm trying to use apt-get to install it
<phil__> Tonio-: I'm using canada french
<musashiden> nalioth: yes
<Tonio-> phil did you reboot since last xorg update ?
<phil__> Tonio-: yep
<Tonio-> shit lol ;)
<Tonio-> any idea on the way to correct the issue ?
<phil__> Tonio-: are you from france
<Tonio-> yep
<phil__> Tonio-: well i'm using canadain config
<fatejudger> nalioth: ok, what did that do?
<phil__> Tonio-: not the same has yours
<Tonio-> ah, there is certainly a difference in the keymapping
<nalioth> fatejudger: you were watching the output. what DID it do?
<phil__> Tonio-: Yes their is a difference
<Tonio-> okay so this is not a good test, I'll wait a few days, that is not very handicaping
<phil__> Tonio-: set your keyboard layout and press shift-(key to right of p) than e it will work
<Tonio-> phil_: thanks
<fatejudger> nalioth: I can pastebin it
<fatejudger> nalioth: it's only a few lines long
<fatejudger> nalioth: but it isn't really anything useful
<nalioth> fatejudger: did it run w/o errors?
<fatejudger> nalioth: well yeah
<fatejudger> nalioth: but it says that apt is the newest version
<fatejudger> nalioth: and doesn't install the package
<nalioth> fatejudger: what package?
<fatejudger> Note, selecting apt instead of libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9
<fatejudger> apt is already the newest version.
<nalioth> fatejudger: where are you getting that libapt package?
<fatejudger> nalioth: that's what it says to install when I try to apt-get synaptic
<musashiden> um, whats the address of the folder where konqueror is?
<godzero> breezy update is pretty busy. a package every few(10-20) minutes today
<fatejudger> nalioth: synaptic: Depends: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.9
<nalioth> fatejudger: paste me your /etc/sources.list (in a pastebin, not here)
<fatejudger> nalioth: that would be the output when I try and apt-get synaptic
<fatejudger> nalioth: yeah
<fatejudger> nalioth: ok
<fatejudger> nalioth: sorry it took me so long, I've been trying to comment and uncomment out some sources to see if I could get it working
<fatejudger> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/369612
<nalioth> fatejudger: comment all unofficial repos out until you get your synaptic back
<nalioth> installing the libapt file you keep pasting will most likely hose your box
<fatejudger> nalioth: ?
<nalioth> fatejudger: comment out the non official repos, reload your apt db and insatll synaptic
<fatejudger> nalioth: nothing
<fatejudger> nalioth: I did apt-get upgrade
<fatejudger> nalioth: and then tried to reinstall synaptic
<douglas> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!   ???
<nalioth> douglas: install "libqt3-dev"
<Kheldoron> hey! 
<Kheldoron> can any one here help me whit a few things.. just installed kubuntu for the first time :)
<fatejudger> nalioth: I can't install kynaptic either
<fatejudger> Kheldoron: well go ahead and explain your problem
<nalioth> fatejudger: you have major problems, my friend
<fatejudger> nalioth: yeah, I figured that one out
<fatejudger> nalioth: and all I did was install adept!
<nalioth> fatejudger: that one thing will do it
<fatejudger> this could happen to anyone
<Kheldoron> ok.. first.. i havent got enough access to do some stuff i want to.. is there like defualt admin and password?
<Kheldoron> cause i haven entered any
<nalioth> fatejudger: which is why we advise not using non official repos (if you HAVE to have it, compile it from source)
<fatejudger> Kheldoron: it should have prompted you for a password during install
<nalioth> !tell Kheldoron about root
<Kheldoron> only for my user account..
<nalioth> fatejudger: not here, root is disabled
<nalioth> Kheldoron: read what ubotu sent you, please
<fatejudger> nalioth: I thought it prompted you to enter a password
<fatejudger> nalioth: for sudo
<Kheldoron> thank you! 
<nalioth> fatejudger: only for your user account
<fatejudger> nalioth: yeah, that's what I mean
<sproingie> adept is laughing at me
<sproingie> adept: connecting processClick har har
<sproingie> adept: connecting processClick har har
<fatejudger> sproingie: adept is laughing at us all
<fatejudger> sproingie: I tried uninstalling it
<fatejudger> sproingie: and it punished me
<fatejudger> sproingie: never again will I be able to use a GUI based package manager
<sproingie> ouch
<nalioth> fatejudger: it's not that bad
<fatejudger> nalioth: hey, I liked synaptic
<sproingie> just reinstall the gui package manager that's broken
<fatejudger> nalioth: apt-get blows
<fatejudger> sproingie: lol, that would be the FIRST thing I tried to do
<nalioth> sproingie: read ^^^^ fatejudger can't
<fatejudger> sproingie: if you have any insight into the problem
<fatejudger> sproingie: it would be greatly appriciated
<sproingie> fatejudger: sadly i don't
* sproingie uses aptitude pretty much exclusively
<sproingie> nalioth: he should be able to reinstall it via apt-get, no?
<sproingie> or was that hosed too?
<Fyawerx> aptitude i think is nicer than apt-get, you can uninstall dependencies cant you
<nalioth> sproingie: he's bodgered his machine with unofficial packages and he can't back out gracefully
<fatejudger> sproingie: I've been trying to install it via apt-get this whole time
<fatejudger> nalioth: oh cmon
<fatejudger> nalioth: unofficial packages?
<nalioth> sproingie: nor can he install any gui pkg mangler frontends
<nalioth> fatejudger: /msg ubotu sources
<sproingie> nalioth: it's unofficial?  hm, i thought i only had official repos in mine.
<nalioth> fatejudger: if it aint on that list, it's not official
<fatejudger> nalioth: that was probably the first unofficial package I've installed besides wine
<nalioth> fatejudger: it only takes one
<fatejudger> nalioth: well wine didn't do it
<sproingie> or was this some bleeding edge version of adept?
<Fyawerx> adept installed fine for me when i did it, it uninstalled apt-get and synaptic i believe tho
<fatejudger> nalioth: why would it prevent me from install a legit package?
<sproingie> wine won't do it because it doesn't interface with the package management system itself
<Fyawerx> because it installs newer dependices that apt-get cant use i think
<fatejudger> Fyawerx: yeah, it uninstalls synaptic
<nalioth> fatejudger: because you have pkgs installed that wont let the official pkgs work
<fatejudger> nalioth: so basically it's apt-get or adept
<Fyawerx> or aptitude, or synaptic/k
<nalioth> fatejudger: you can always remove every gui item you have
<fatejudger> Fyawerx: I can't get kynaptic or synaptic to work again
<Fyawerx> can you reinstall over your current system with the install disc (not to you, general question i mean)
<fatejudger> they need to have an undo function in apt-get
<nalioth> Fyawerx: no. once you've updated with apt, your cd is obsolete
<nalioth> fatejudger: i have an idea
<Fyawerx> i mean to not lose data
<Kheldoron> well u see the reason why i need to log in as root/admin is that i have like 30 gig, on a partition that i cant mount.. Any ideas?
<fatejudger> nalioth: what?
<nalioth> fatejudger: it may totally break your box
<Fyawerx> can you just reinstall the base system and then reupdate?
<nalioth> Fyawerx: if he wants to back up his $HOMEDIR
<douglas> libqt3-dev does not seem to be a packaged
<nalioth> fatejudger: go to packages.ubuntu.com and d/l the synaptic deb for your arch
<nalioth> douglas: search in synaptic for "libqt3" and install the -dev part
<nalioth> !info libqt3-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-dev: (Qt development files), section libdevel, is optional. Version: 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3 (hoary), Packaged size: 37 kB, Installed size: 128 kB
<godzero> kheidoron: ?
<godzero> khelderon: sudo mount
<Kheldoron> what? 
<Kheldoron> oh.. can i use that as a command? 
<fatejudger> nalioth: this is probably a stupid question, since I probably can't
<godzero> yep
<fatejudger> nalioth: but can I download apt from ubuntu.packages.com
<fatejudger> nalioth: and uninstall/reinstall on my system?
<nalioth> fatejudger: i just asked you to go get it. read above please
<Kheldoron> cool.. let me try that
<vis`> I currently have a dual boot windows/ubuntu set up. I am brand new to linux and would like to try out a couple more distros. If I wanted to install kubuntu/suse over ubuntu (completely get rid of ubuntu) and try those out, without destroying the dual boot or windows..is that easily done?
<nalioth> vis`: pssst, kubuntu is ubuntu, only with kde (install "kubuntu-desktop")
<godzero> vis`: ya.. when it gets to the partion part of install, just write over the ubuntu
<Kheldoron> godzero: still dosent appera..
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'm talking about downloading apt, not synaptic
<nalioth> godzero: please
<fatejudger> nalioth: I'll try the synaptic thing first though
<vis`> nalioth yea I know..I've never seen/tried kde..didn't know if I needed to do full kubuntu install for that
<nalioth> vis`: installing "kubuntu-desktop" in ubuntu isnt that much
<Kheldoron> godzero what would such a partition be called do you think? hda? or some nuber after?
<godzero> kheldoron: create a directory where you want to mount it to then sudo /dev/hdX /path/to/mount/point
<godzero> sudo mount /dev/hdX /path/to/mount/point
<godzero> what does it show up as right now?
<Kheldoron> must specify the file system type?
<vis`> godzero and nal thanks for the help.
<godzero> sometimes
<fatejudger> nalioth: ok, I have a plan, why don't I dpkg -r apt and then reinstall the package?
<godzero> what format is the drive? linux, ntfs..
<Kheldoron> i dont think it got formatted.. so i bet its still windows..
<nalioth> fatejudger: you can try that (make sure you have the deb available
<godzero> do you want to format it first?
<Kheldoron> why not :)
<godzero> well first, gotta know where it is... 
<Kheldoron> well in dev i find one hda1 (wich is mounted) and one hda
<Kheldoron> so i guess its the hda...
<vis`> nalioth: i used sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop as I found in a tutorial and I get "reding package lists..done. Building dependency tree..done. E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop. what am I missing
<godzero> no hda is your harddrive, hda1 is prolly your boot partition
<vis`> *reading
<Kheldoron> so how do i find the other one?
<nalioth> vis`: really? that's unusual
<godzero> a second drive would usually be hdb
<Kheldoron> i made 2 partitions.. 
<nalioth> vis`: you ARE using ubuntu right now, right?
<vis`> nalioth correct
<Kheldoron> but its still the same drive.. just another partition
<godzero> hda2?>
<Kheldoron> shouldnt it be hda2?
<Kheldoron> mabey
<fatejudger> nalioth: Yes! It worked!
<nalioth> vis`: open synaptic an search for kubuntu
<Kheldoron> but i cant find no hda2 in dev..
<godzero> there is no /ved/hda2 or hda5?
<nalioth> fatejudger: lets get synaptic in now
<Kheldoron> hda, hda1 and hda..
<Kheldoron> no.. hdc was the last one
<Kheldoron> no hda2 or 5
<godzero> hdc is prolly you cdrom/dvd
<fatejudger> nalioth: I already apt-got synaptic
<fatejudger> nalioth: that's why I said it worked
<Kheldoron> mabey i didnt get the partitoning right?
<godzero> k, so it's not formated
<godzero> it's ok
<vis`> nalioth i'd love to..but I literally don't know what that is. I define the word NOOB for linux. this is my first distro
<godzero> just wanted to se if it was formated
<nalioth> fatejudger: great! now remember, official repos or compiled from source works best
<Kheldoron> aha.. ok.. 
<nalioth> !tell vis` about synaptic
<Kheldoron> can i do that now? 
<godzero> apt-get qtparted
<godzero> apt-get install qtparted
<fatejudger> nalioth: thanks a bunch
<fatejudger> nalioth: I had totally forgotten about dpkg
<fatejudger> nalioth: didn't think of it until you mentioned it
<Kheldoron> should i type both?
<godzero> kheldoron: got it?
<nalioth> fatejudger: cool
<godzero> no last one
<godzero> my bad
<nalioth> fatejudger: if you need help compiling things, i'm around most all the time
<Kheldoron> access denied..
<Kheldoron> sudo?
<godzero> yep
<vis`> nalioth not one thing for kubuntu in syn
<othomas> hi all
<Kheldoron> could not find package qtparted
<fatejudger> nalioth: I usually compile things with checkinstall no problem
<godzero> should be in universe
<fatejudger> nalioth: I wanted to ask you though, is it safe to use multiverse?
<Kheldoron> huh?
<fatejudger> nalioth: or would you consider that bad as well
<godzero> have you added universe to sources.list?
<nalioth> vis`: that is really really weird
<Kheldoron> don think so.. 
<nalioth> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: (A parted frontend using QT), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.4.4-3ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 197 kB, Installed size: 724 kB
<Kheldoron> beginner :)
<vis`> nalioth i guess so. it's a fresh install. like 2 weeks old..no changes made to system
<vis`> :(
<nalioth> fatejudger: yes, uni and multi are great. be wary of backports (hoary) and extras
<godzero> k ... edit /etc/sources.list uncomment the universe part.
<fatejudger> nalioth: ok thanks
<nalioth> Kheldoron: qtparted is in universe
<nalioth> !tell Kheldoron about repos
<nalioth> Kheldoron: hoary ubuntu?
<godzero> sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<jsubl2> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<fatejudger> nalioth: when I upgrade with universe and multiverse uncommented it asks me to upgrade a whole range of KDE packages
<godzero> yep sorry, i always forget /apt/
<fatejudger> nalioth: why aren't those part of the main repository?
<nalioth> fatejudger: great!
<Kheldoron> so how much should i uncomment?
<nalioth> fatejudger: legalities
<fatejudger> nalioth: legalities?
<nalioth> fatejudger: yes, licence restrictions, etc
<godzero> just the 2 line that start # deb... end in ....universe
<Kheldoron> cool 
<Kheldoron> and to save? just exit?
<godzero> save first 
<godzero> ctrl o
<Kheldoron> and now? the previous part?
<godzero> sudo apt-get update
<Kheldoron> hey somethings doing something :)
<Kheldoron> done..
<godzero> yep, reading in the new files
<godzero> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<Kheldoron> u are really good at this :)
<godzero> I learn from these other guys
<Kheldoron> hehe.. i hope i will too one day :)
<Kheldoron> next?
<godzero> alt-f2
<godzero> kdesu qtparted
<Kheldoron> extended partition right?
<godzero> ya
<Kheldoron> then just mount it?
<godzero> no, you gotta make a new home for it
<nalioth> Kheldoron: if you make an extended part, you'll have to put a logical drive inside
<Kheldoron> so i should have done a primary?
<godzero> pick a spot, like /media/newpartion
<godzero> no
<godzero> extended is fine
<Kheldoron> ok.. should i mount it to media/newpartion?
<godzero> mount it where you want... just make a brand new folder for it
<nalioth> Kheldoron: linux is only limited by your knowledge (unlike a certain MS OS)
<godzero> like example.. goto /media  right click, new folder
<nalioth> Kheldoron: i personally have all my mounted HDs in /mnt
<Kheldoron> ok.. just tell me what to type.. its getting late here.. im getting stupid :)
<hydrogen> incorrect
<nalioth> Kheldoron: it's your personal prefs
<hydrogen> linux is limited by a lot more than your knowledge
<nalioth> hydrogen: really?
<godzero> my hdds are in mnt, cds and thumbdrives in media
<hydrogen> aye
<nalioth> hydrogen: i've not come close to realizing all that can be done with linux on my boxen
<hydrogen> correct, but there are still limits
<nalioth> hydrogen: there are limits to the universe
<hydrogen> and most of the stuff you can do on linux can be done on windows too, just requires more inguity
<godzero> kheldoron: go in konqueror... navigate where you want it right click (pick new folder) name it what you want
<hydrogen> and limits right now include desktop usability, unless you are gonna pull the "you can just modify the code" arguement
<fatejudger> nalioth: many of the things you can do on windows, you can't do on linux
<fatejudger> nalioth: hardware support in Windows is unmatched by any other OS
<hydrogen> nahg
<hydrogen> that I disagree on
* othomas now there's a new one
<fatejudger> hydrogen: how so?
<hydrogen> try getting windows run on a SGI Octane 2
<hydrogen> :P
<nalioth> let's continue in #kubuntu-offtopic, please (i'll be glad to debate there)
<fatejudger> hydrogen: take for example many video cards
<hydrogen> fatejudger: you are looking at one archeticture, there are many more that linux supports that windows doe snot
<Kheldoron> yes.. then?
<hydrogen> anyways, bed
<godzero> kheldoron: picked a spot yet?
<fatejudger> hydrogen: give me a break
<godzero> ok
<fatejudger> hydrogen: almost the entire ATI line is designed for Windows
<hydrogen> yep
<hydrogen> thats still only a small fraction
<fatejudger> hydrogen: a small fraction?
<fatejudger> hydrogen: that's almost half of the mainstream video cards
<hydrogen> alpha.. sparc.. mips.. sh... s390... all sorts of archetictures that are _not_ supported AT ALL under windows
<fatejudger> hydrogen: NVidia is really the only major player supporting OpenGL and Linux
<hydrogen> oh, and ppc
<godzero> now sudo mount /dev/hd4 /path/to/the folder/yoou/just/made
<hydrogen> ati is supported under linux
<hydrogen> by ati
<hydrogen> maybe not as well
<hydrogen> but it is
<fatejudger> barely
<hydrogen> please
<hydrogen> I'm running fine on an ati
<fatejudger> hydrogen: Nvidia is the one with all the OpenGL support
<hydrogen> I'm gone
<hydrogen> bed 
<fatejudger> hydrogen: bah
<godzero> sudo mount /dev/hda4 /path/to/directory
<othomas> niters hydrogen
<Kheldoron> it shows like a help thingy
<godzero> ?
<godzero> what do you meen by help thingy?
<Kheldoron> copy pasted to you
<Kheldoron> ok.. so that was illeagl..
<Kheldoron> it tells me all the lables and flags that i can use with the comand
<Kheldoron> if you type mount -h it should appear
<godzero> ok
<godzero> um, what did the new partiton get named?
<godzero> hda4?
<Kheldoron> hda2.. but the logic partition seems to be named hda-1
<godzero> is ther a /dev/hda2?
<Kheldoron> not that i can find.. no
<godzero> any /dev/hdaX where X>1?
<Kheldoron> lol.. no
<jmg> hey all 
<jmg> is it 'safe' to upgrade to breezy at the moment?
<godzero> hrm.. I think it should have showed up..
<godzero> you ran qtparted, formated the extra space right?
<nalioth> jmg: it wont be 'safe' til oct 13
<nalioth> jmg: but it isnt to bad atm
<Kheldoron> it says filesystem is free? shouldnt it be lite ext or something?
<godzero> yes
<Kheldoron> not formated..
<godzero> ext3 is best for this
<Kheldoron> abd status is hidden in qtparted
<Kheldoron> not abd.. and..
<jmg> nalioth: ill try the livecd before i upgrade 
<godzero> k, in qtparted... click /dev/hda.. then at the top right right click the epty part of the drie, select format
<nalioth> jmg: no need to jump on the bandwagon cuz everyone else is
<regeya> bandwagon?
* regeya just tuned in
<Kheldoron> cant... its shaded
<Kheldoron> can only choose property
<regeya> kubuntu is absolutely astounding.  despite having the no-root hacks and whatnot, it's user-friendly *and* largely unadulterated.  take that, major desktop distros.  </fanboy>
<godzero> no create?
<Kheldoron> nope
<Kheldoron> unclickable
<bpuccio> just want to confirm -- is there any advantage whatsoever to installing Ubuntu (with GNOME) then installing the kubuntu-desktop package and removing all the GNOME stuff, as opposed to just straight installing kubuntu?
<godzero> when you left click on it.. what hilghts?
<nalioth> bpuccio: the size isnt that much different having both gnome and kde
<Kheldoron> when i left click what? the partition?
<godzero> yes
<Kheldoron> nothing except the little box.. 
<godzero> does a line in the tree below it hilight?
<godzero> k
<bpuccio> nalioth: yes, I realize that, its just someone was telling me that to do a clean install, they download Ubuntu with GNOME, install kubuntu-desktop, then remove all the GNOME stuff, they don't just download the kubuntu CD, I was wondering if doing this resulted in something different
<bpuccio> thank you though, nalioth
<godzero> othompson: do you have to reboot after a qtparted?
<godzero> othomas or nalioth
<nalioth> bpuccio: not much different at (if anything)
<godzero> oh, menu bar : device | udo
<godzero> undo
<Kheldoron> ok..
<godzero> did that un lock it
<Kheldoron> now i can create again atleast
<godzero> right click format the divice | commit
<Kheldoron> still cant format.. dont i need to create one again?
<godzero> sure
<godzero> it's so hard to do gui over a text chat
<Kheldoron> yeah i know.. but i really appretiate it.. 
<godzero> I'm just sorry it's going slow
<Kheldoron> when i choose extended partition i can no longer choose partition type.. 
<Kheldoron> better slow than nothing :)
<Kheldoron> is that ok.. the partition typ.. or should i do a primary anyhow?
<Kheldoron> my english is a bit off to so that helps slowing down the process ,)
<godzero> I think you may need to reboot in between steps, not sure
<nalioth> there is no need to reboot, ever
<godzero> primary is best
<godzero> nalioth: can you help a bit?
<Kheldoron> ok.. and label? does that mather?
<godzero> no
<nalioth> godzero: with the partitioning opeations?
<Kheldoron> still can format! 
<godzero> ya
<godzero> you can?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: what language do you speak?
<Kheldoron> swedish
<godzero> format ext3
<Kheldoron> cant format, and cant get ext3 on partition type.. only ext2
<godzero> ext2 ok, the 3 is just journaling
<Kheldoron> k... but i still cant format..
<nalioth> hang on a minute guys
<Kheldoron> ait
<godzero> nalioth: he's trying to format a second partion on hda
<nalioth> Kheldoron: what is the partition name (something like /dev/hda1)
<godzero> the fat that hda1 is mounted is what's holding up the writes to mft
<Kheldoron> nailoth: /dev/hda2
<nalioth> Kheldoron: in a terminal, type "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda2"
<Kheldoron> cant find file or dir
<Bicchi> I know that this is an out channel question but i am a kubuntu user and i allready have gnome installed but it does not want to start. how can i use synaptic to reinstall gnome?
<godzero> "/dev/hda2" doesn't exist yet
<nalioth> Kheldoron: in the terminal type "sudo fdisk -l" and paste it into a pastebin, please
<nalioth> Bicchi: you are selecting it from the login sessions menu?
<godzero> were trying to make/format free space on hda ->hda2
<nalioth> godzero: yes i've been watching
<Kheldoron>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Kheldoron> /dev/hda1               1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux
<Bicchi> nalioth: i have gnome installed and i have used it before but it does not want to start. i would like to reinstall it.
<Bicchi> nalioth: i would like to know what is the command that i need to type in apt-get that would reinstall gnome. i guess thats my question
<nalioth> Bicchi: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<nalioth> Kheldoron: is that all of the output?
<Kheldoron> nailoth: yepp
<nalioth> Kheldoron: you have no /dev/hda2
<Kheldoron> nope
<Bicchi> nalioth: but like i said its allreday installed
<nalioth> Bicchi: i answered your question
<Bicchi> nalioth: that does not rebuild the system
<Bicchi> let me ask it a different way. How do i remove gnome from my computerrr?
<nalioth> Bicchi: it should, if packages are missing
<Bicchi> nalioth: no packages are missing
<nalioth> Bicchi: do you have synaptic/kynaptic?
<Bicchi> yes
<nalioth> Bicchi: if packages are missing, installing "ubuntu-desktop" will replace them
<Bicchi> no packages are missing. i was changing one of the themes in gnome and the system crashed now gnome would not start
<nalioth> Bicchi: use synaptic/kynaptic and remove the gnome-core stuff
<nalioth> Kheldoron: can you type "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda" in a terminal? and let me know if you see "free space"
<godzero> Khelderon: If what I think is going on is correct.. you'll have to do it from ou tside the sytem because hda1 is mounted, locking the master tartion table
<godzero> partition
<Kheldoron> yes.. freespace
<othomas> should tell the free space though
<nalioth> Kheldoron: how much free space?
<Kheldoron> 30 gig.. the same as i tried to partition
<Kheldoron> so its like godzero said?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: Kheldoron use your arrow keys and highlight the free space
<Kheldoron> then new? 
<nalioth> Kheldoron: yes
<Kheldoron> primary or logical?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: primary
<godzero> either should be ok, primary  slightly better
<Kheldoron> k.. done
<Kheldoron> quit? or is there more to be done here?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: you must select "write"
<Kheldoron> now all of a sudden hda1 lost its bootable flag..
<Kheldoron> toggle it back?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: not necessary with grub
<Kheldoron> ok.. cool..
<Kheldoron> so then quit?
<nalioth> you should see 2 partitions now
<godzero> cfdisk is great! I didn't know about it
<Kheldoron> yepp one linux ext 3 and one linux
<godzero> Now I know why I come here
<nalioth> Kheldoron: you can quit now
<nalioth> godzero: you want to know something funny?
<godzero> k
<nalioth> i usually help in #ubuntu
<Kheldoron> ok.. next?
<godzero> kheldoron: remember that folder you made?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: in the terminal type "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda2"
<Kheldoron> yeah
<nalioth> godzero: wait a minute
<godzero> yep
<Kheldoron> should i exit qtparted?
<godzero> yes
<Kheldoron> and type?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: yes, the command i just posted
<Kheldoron> still does not exist
<godzero> ok, that command turned you ext2 to a ext3
<nalioth> godzero: something is fishy
<Kheldoron> well mabey it should have.. but it still cant find hda2
<nalioth> Kheldoron: type in the terminal "sudo fdisk -l" please and see what you've got
<Kheldoron> now ie got 2 linux systems..
<Kheldoron> seems right there
<Kheldoron> need to format before i can see it?
<nalioth> Kheldoron: you are formatted
<nalioth> Kheldoron: what is the address for the 2nd linux?
<Kheldoron> well i cant see it
<othomas> Kheldoron, try a reboot and see if it picks up the new drive
<godzero> under device
<Kheldoron> ok.. be right back then
<nalioth> reboot isnt necessary
<nalioth> language barriers suck
<othomas> yup, but adding a device is a chore too..had to add sda1 to get my usb drive going
<hussam_> anybody here good with reparing grub?
<nalioth> hussam_: i have a link for you
<nalioth> hussam_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<nalioth> hussam_: it will show you how to repair grub
<hussam_> I already read that and I have a Linux live cd but I don't know how to translate the hd(0,0) stuff to my case.
<othomas> hi K_K
<nalioth> hussam_: open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi othomas :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi nalioth
<kheldoron> k back.. now lets see
<hussam_> nalioth: I'm at work now and not near my computer.
<othomas> wb kheldoron 
<kheldoron> woohoo! i can see it in dev now :D
<othomas> oh good, nalioth and godzero got you on ur way
<kheldoron> o yes they did
<Tonio-> nalioth: rebooted safely ;) a big thank you for your help :)
<hussam_> nalioth: will a simple /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda fix it?
<nalioth> hussam: i'm sorry i dont run a grub able machine
<nalioth> i run macintosh
<nalioth> hussam: the wiki has good instructions
<kheldoron> so if i want to be able to access it from "storage media" ? how do i do that?
<godzero> sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/newfoldername
<kheldoron> is that really the same media as the one in the menu?
<godzero> media:/ = /media
<kheldoron> cool
<godzero> so if you were to make a folder /media/sparedrive, you would want to sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/sparedrive
<kheldoron> how do i delete a dir?
<othomas> kheldoron, /media/sparedrive is the mount point for yout new drive
<nalioth> godzero: next lesson: the fstab
<godzero> yep
<godzero> gui: right ckick menu, cli: rm
<kheldoron> "you must specify the filesystem type"
<nalioth> godzero: perhaps you should set up the fstab first
<nalioth> godzero: mounting will be easier after that
<ttyS0> hello. i've some old packages of kubuntu-desktop. where can i get order of installing dependend packages?
<godzero> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda /medai....
<ttyS0> d'oh. disconnected.  i've some old packages of kubuntu-desktop. where can i get order of installing dependend packages?
<godzero> Kheldoron: do you want it to auto mount with every boot?
<nalioth> ttyS0: in a terminal type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<nalioth> godzero: duh
<kheldoron> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<kheldoron>        missing codepage or other error
<kheldoron>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kheldoron>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kheldoron> the trouble never ends! 
<ttyS0> nalioth, it will download all new packages, right? 
<godzero> nalioth: he do convert to ext3 right?
<godzero> did
<nalioth> godzero: he has an ext3 partition i believe
<nalioth> godzero: enlighten kheldoron about his fstab
<kheldoron> no that didn work.. remember.. i tried that before i reeboted
<kheldoron> how did i do it ext3?
<ttyS0> so there's not any place where order of packages can be found?
<kheldoron> fs2 -l or something
<kheldoron> probably have to do it know when the drive works :D
<nalioth> kheldoron: type in a terminal "sudo fdisk -l" and see what you have there
<godzero> how do we verify ext2/3?
<kheldoron>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kheldoron> /dev/hda1               1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux
<kheldoron> /dev/hda2            1217        4864    29302560   83  Linux
<kheldoron> but i havent made it ext3 yet.. i didnt work before the reeboot.. so what was it? 
<godzero> ok
<nalioth> kheldoron: type "sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda2"
<godzero> it's still ext2... sudo tune2fs -j /dev/hda2
<kheldoron> bad magic nuber in superblock..
<kheldoron> this is so starting to anoy me... 
<godzero> lol
<nalioth> kheldoron: i suggest you find a friend at the local uni to help you
<kheldoron> i afraid thats gonna be a problem.. small windows city
<kheldoron> come on, were so close.. dont give up now :)
<godzero> sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/hda2 /media/yourfolder
<nalioth> kheldoron: i'm not going to continue with the weird errors you're telling us
<nalioth> y'all have fun
<godzero> see if it lets you
<kheldoron> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2,
<kheldoron>        missing codepage or other error
<kheldoron>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<kheldoron>        dmesg | tail  or so
<kheldoron> i always get wierd errors.. with everything i do.. 
<godzero> that one again. reformat it with sudo cfdisk again
<godzero> something didn't write out
<nalioth> godzero: no
<nalioth> godzero: it's written
<nalioth> godzero: y'all need to get the proper command sequence to mount it
<kheldoron> didnt help.. how about trying to fromat with qtparter?
<godzero> qtparted.. it's worth a shot I guess. I'm trying to remember what messes with the magic number
<godzero> i'm gunna ask uncle google.. brb
<kheldoron> as soon as i exit qtparted it went back to unknown instead of ext3
<ws01> omg
<ws01> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<kheldoron> what is an active partition? 
<kheldoron> u know.. set active
<othomas> your boot partition is considered the active one
<kheldoron> ok.. we don want to change that 
<othomas> nope
<othomas> what did you call it in your media dir kheldoron 
<nalioth> active partitions are not necessary with grub
<kheldoron> Media heh
<godzero> can't find any good info on magic numbers.. but IIRC... it only IDs the format type
<othomas> try sudo mount /dev/hda2 /media/media
<godzero> you don't meen /media?
<kheldoron> hehe.. qtparted bugged out :)
<othomas> godzero, he called the new drive "media" in there
<kheldoron> "must specify the file system type"
<nalioth> godzero: listen to me. make his fstab.
<godzero> k
<othomas> so something is hosed ubuntu is good about recognizing file systems
<kheldoron> its like it doesnt save the type.. 
<godzero> I wanted to see if we could mount first, but we'll do that
<kheldoron> what ever i format it in it always says unknown when i get back in qtparted..
<othomas> change the /media/media dir to /media/hda2 dir
<godzero> kheldoron: lets set up fstab.. sudo nano /etc/fstab... add a line  "/dev/hda2       /media/media      ext3    defaults        0       2"
<othomas> two media directories may be confusing the issue
<godzero> othomas: I wouldn't think so, but I've heard of stranger things
<kheldoron> ok.. so ive donw the fstab.. save and quit?
<godzero> save = ctrl o
<godzero> then enter
<godzero> exit = ctrl x
<kheldoron> im way ahead of you.. heh
<kheldoron> and then?
<nalioth> kheldoron: now you should be able to just type "sudo mount /dev/hda2"
<godzero> mount -a
<nalioth> godzero: -a?
<godzero> either way
<godzero> mount all
<othomas> -a =auto
<othomas> hahaha
<nalioth> auto wrecks things
<othomas> uhhuh
<godzero> oh
<kheldoron> ok.. same as ususal..
<nalioth> kheldoron: there is something we're not getting here
<godzero> magic number?
<kheldoron> im pretty convinced that we should focus on the formatting here.. 
<kheldoron> i think thats the problem
<kheldoron> yeah.. in wonderland
<hater2win> hey guys, i just set up my computer for "fish" and "ssh" capabilities, i was wondering, how can i limit specific users to only their assigned /home/username/ folder?????
<kheldoron> ok.. so now it has appeard in the media storage... but now it says that only root can mount it.. 
<othomas> headway at last
<godzero> if you were to reboot, the root /init envoronment should mount it
<kheldoron> ok.. brb then
<hater2win> anybody?
<othomas> hater2win, set privilages on each home directory to the specific user
<godzero> hater2win: not w/o heave chmod
<godzero> heavy
<Kamping_Kaiser> isnt there something in /etc/ for that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> some security files?
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyway, brb
<hater2win> Kamping_Kaiser! lol
<othomas> you can use konqueror to do it..
<hater2win> well, see, i have a friend that i use fish to send files back n forth
<hater2win> but i dont want him getting in my /media/ folder
<hater2win> to check out my shit
<othomas> lol
<godzero> I had it under mandrake.. and a cron job that checked 'em all
<hater2win> i just want to restrict axss to just his specific /home folder
<othomas> just set yours to owner all priv, others none
<_exec> is there now other change to keep the user in his home?
<_exec> *chance
<othomas> denie access to the root directory
<kheldoron> noope..
<hater2win> how othomas ?
<kheldoron> godzero: still i think we need to focus on the formatting
<godzero> yep
<kheldoron> so except from qtparted.. where else can i do it?
<godzero> I'm pretty out of ideas
<godzero> I only ran into magic number once
<kheldoron> thats pretty bad.. :(
<asechris> hi
<godzero> 1 thing i can think of
<kheldoron> anything..
<godzero> use knoppix to format hda2
<kheldoron> how?
<kheldoron> silly name.. :)
<othomas> _exec, to keep all from exploring will require a lot of work..they need to have execute on many programs..restricting "home" is usually good enough
<godzero> download & burn the iso to a cd rom, use the commands you seen here
<asechris> Hi 'all. Total newbie here .. looking for some help to install Firefox on my KUBUNTU system (Trying to get off my Redmond Dependancy)... Can anyone please PM me ?
<kheldoron> so knoppix is a boot cd?
<godzero> kh: yep
<kheldoron> doh
<_exec> k
<_exec> thx
<hater2win> asechris: type this in the command line          sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<nalioth> asechris: we can help you in the channel
<kheldoron> its 7:29 am here now.. 
<asechris> Thanks hater2win. (the terminal window?)
* kheldoron yawn
<godzero> 1230 here
<asechris> ok, thanks guys (& Gals ...)
<nalioth> asechris: as we help you, we help others who see how we help you
<hater2win> sudo tells your b0x that you want to perform an action as root. apt-get is telling it to get a specific package from a repository, install mozilla-firefox tells it what program to find and install
<kheldoron> lucky bastard! 
<godzero> brain going mushy
<asechris> terrific. 
<hater2win> asechris: yes, in the terminal window
<kheldoron> what are you complaining about? i havent slept yet..
<asechris> I tried to D/L the binaries & then I used ARK to extrac them into my ASECHRIS directory.... but I am lost after that 
<godzero> lol
<godzero> now I don't feel so bad...
<othomas> _exec, if they know user names they can jump there..so you may need to go deeper in the user directories to prevent exploring those
<kheldoron> i do
<kheldoron> :'(
<_exec> othomas: they can't ;)
<asechris> so would I just goto my directory & use an 'install' command?
<othomas> kk
<hater2win> depends
<hater2win> when you use apt-get
<_exec> if u give /media chmod 700... no one without owner can'T jump in a deeper dir
<hater2win> you are basically getting a file from a repository
<nalioth> asechris: it doesnt matter where you are in a terminal
<hater2win> and this repository has ".deb" packages
<hater2win> thats what it installs
<othomas> kk
<nalioth> asechris: for easier installations, use kynaptic
<hater2win> so sometimes, you can download debian (.deb) packages off the net in diff places and install those
<kheldoron> anyone got a good divx player for kubuntu?
<_exec> so see you guys gonna to school .(
<pc11> anyone knows how to make online games with gameguard work?
<asechris> ok, BRB going to try some of these great suggestions. ( At least I can get onto IRC !! )
<godzero> kh: I use kaffiene + ffmpg
<hater2win> lol, l8r asechris 
<othomas> cya _exec 
<nalioth> asechris: it is not advised to install debs from off the web (although sometimes it can be done without breaking your kubuntu)
<hater2win> nalioth: how can i restrict a user's access to ONLY the /home/userName folder?
<godzero> kh:
<kheldoron> ffmpg? 
<godzero> kh: let me look up the right name...
<kheldoron> sorry.. i think i died for a moment.. ,)
<kheldoron> thanks
<nalioth> hater2win: yes
<hater2win> nalioth: how?
<nalioth> hater2win: set the permissions so only the owner(s) can get into their data
<godzero> kh:ffmpeg
<asechris> OK, got it installed using sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox. It said it was installing something for GNOME. I am using KUBUNTU and it seems to be working. Is it the same version ?
<nalioth> hater2win: owners include "root/system" "hater2win" "hater2win'smother"
<nalioth> asechris: same version
<asechris> Kewl.. Thanks tons. 
<kheldoron> ok.. you know where i can get it?
<asechris> Now if I can figure out how to get to my MP3's on the NTFS partition I'll be laughing !!
<godzero> kh: kubuntu live should handle the formating too
<kheldoron> whats that?
<kheldoron> the live cd?
<nalioth> !tell asechris about ntfs
* othomas installs beer and thinks, now we having FUN!
<godzero> kh: synaptic/kynaptic.. search for ffmpeg, grab all
<asechris> Thanks nalioth !!! Back in a bit !!!
<nalioth> asechris: you can read the linked file in a text editor for instructions
<hater2win> nalioth: so do i change the permissions to           /
<hater2win> or on the user's folder
<godzero> brb
<nalioth> hater2win: you do your homework on the numbers and what they mean, and you set no-read no-write no execute on directories you dont non owners into (make sure you allow owners into their directories)
<hater2win> i see i see
<nalioth> hater2win: keep track of what you do, so you can undo it
<nalioth> hater2win: and test each step of the way
<hater2win> nalioth: ty ty
<nalioth> hater2win: wrong permissions will make your box unusable
<kheldoron> godzero: im so tired here man that i dont know what im thinking.. i have to hit the sack.. ill talk to you later! 
<othomas> take care kheldoron 
<asechris> OK.. totally Learning here tonight !! You guys rock !
<kheldoron> thanks for all your help guys! u are great! 
<asechris> I can now mount the NTFT partition & see all my MP3's. Can anyone suggest a good player  ?
<othomas> lol
<othomas> amarok is ok
<asechris> (Damn I feel needy..... I hate being a newbie)
<nalioth> asechris: there are many to choose, you'll probably need the software to play them
<asechris> oops
<othomas> wb asechris 
<asechris> Thanks.... 
<othomas> amarok is ok
<nalioth> !tell asechris about restricted
<othomas> lol
<asechris> amarok tells me it can't play MP3s unless I have a different engine
<othomas> oh, needs the xine engine..xmms does well too
<nalioth> asechris: read what ubotu has sent you
<godzero> kh: later
<kheldoron> peace out! 
<asechris> just got the info from ubotu .. Thanks.. I'll go through it
<godzero> I never had any friend with linux.. I had linux for 1/2 year before I learned about repositories.. was compiling every thing... then when I did find out, I felt like a moron.
<othomas> godzero, awwww, hope you fell better now
<godzero> a little
<othomas> feel too
<othomas> oh good
<godzero> I'm up to "special" now
<othomas> lol
<othomas> me3
<Tm_T> haha
<othomas> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Tm_T> :)
<othomas> heh
<Tm_T> bah, I need caffeine!
<godzero> I need beer
<othomas> lol
<othomas> apt-get re-install beer
<Tm_T> godzero: well, it doesn't make _you_ look good...
<othomas> later K_away
<Kaiser_away> later mate
<Tm_T> Kaiser_away: tsadaam!
<Kaiser_away> :) hi Tm_T  hows it?
<godzero> what you saying, I'm "special" and ugly?
<Tm_T> oh, you finally realised it? :o
<Tm_T> ;---P
<othomas> lol
<Tm_T> ok, coffee ->
<othomas> oops
* nybble_ZzZ is away: I'm busy
<othomas> wb nybble
<godzero> what does it meen to run "nice", just lower priority?
* nybble is back (gone 00:00:03)
* othomas thinks was a bit longer
<nybble> why thankyou, it was  a brief trip...but i got shirts for everyone
<nybble> *hands them out*
<othomas> hahahaha
<othomas> mine says "support your orleans dis-possesed"
<nybble> lol
<othomas> press ALT_F4 for a free avatar
<othomas> OMG..ALT-F4 works here toooo
<othomas> thought it was just a windoze thing
<godzero> lol
* othomas thinks maybe 2am is late enough..you all take care..
<nalioth> othomas: lots of windows keys shortcuts work
<nalioth> othomas: try em
<othomas> godzero, no more beer install here..lol
<grifter17> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<othomas> hi grifter17 
<grifter17> im a newbie user of linux
<grifter17> will some one pls teach me
<grifter17> im really having problems
<grifter17> linux guru pls help
<Tm_T> err
<othomas> with what?
<Tm_T> just spit it out
<othomas> lol
<Tm_T> and there's no gurus
<Tm_T> just old farts and young geeks
<Tm_T> (and married men with pron)
<othomas> grifter17,  ?
<grifter17> im having a hard time how to install programs in my new linux kubuntu 
<othomas> tried synaptic?
<grifter17> i just installed this last nyt
<grifter17> i want to put yahoo messenger but i dunno haw
<grifter17> how
<othomas> don't you have Gaim?
<boy> kj
<biBOY> ello peepz
<pc11> hello
<kianziack> hello
<morrow> Your kernel was built with "gcc" version "3.4.5", while you are trying to use
<morrow> "/usr/bin/gcc" version "4.0.2". This configuration is not supported and VMware
<morrow> Workstation cannot work in such configuration.
<rockin_stan> anybody has Kgpg running in kubuntu?
<after8> morning all
<amadeus> where is www.ubuntuguide.org?
<kakalto> uhm lol
<rockin_stan> amadeus, down atm
<kakalto> that makes more senso
<kakalto> *sense
<phazeman> i have 2 questions. 1. what is the way to see the installed packages list (and find for somehting instaqlled) with the apt ? 2. is there any way to update the whole distro with apt like i can do with urpmi ? thanks in advance
<jeh> dpkg -l
<jeh> for the first
<phazeman> thanks !
<Tm_T> sources.list is the key for second
<jeh> do you wish to update a hoary to breezy or just get the newest packages for your current version?
<phazeman> jeh: i thought to try out the breezy but i don't want to reinstall everything
<phazeman> just run the apt-get update && upgrade
<phazeman> is it possible ?
<Tm_T> phazeman: yes, after you modified your sources.list
<jeh> check sources.list to point it to breezy
<phazeman> ok... going to hunt for some info 
<phazeman> thanks muc
<phazeman> much*
<jeh> then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<phazeman> is there any known page that list the sources ? something like easy urpmi ?
<Tm_T> hmm, what about replacing all "hoary" parts with "breezy" ?
<Tm_T> I think it'll do the trick
<phazeman> ahhhh
<jeh> can't be that easy
<phazeman> thanks.. going to tray that
<phazeman> try*
<phazeman> jeh: why not ? lets try :)
<Tm_T> haha
<jeh> please be my guinea pig :)
<jeh> oink! oink!
<Tm_T> jeh: well, apt is easy
<phazeman> did any of you see this article ? http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04
<jeh> Tm_T: i was more thinking about that something would break. i know that apt is easy 
<phazeman> i just wonder if thats that easy as they say to do....
<Tm_T> jeh: breaking things... fun \o/
<phazeman> jeh: i don't mind to break the system....
<phazeman> it's fun :)
<after8> phazeman> page listing sources? yes
<phazeman> much more fun is to fix the broke...
<jeh> fun for the whole family when daddy curses at the computer :)
<after8> !repositories
<ubotu> methinks repositories is at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<phazeman> thanks after8 
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> ubotu: !wtf
<ubotu> Tm_T: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<phazeman> jeh: LOL
<Tm_T> ubotu: !perkele
<ubotu> Tm_T: Do they come in packets of five?
<phazeman> heh
<Tm_T> ubotu: sure
<ubotu> Tm_T: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Tm_T> ubotu: well, it MUST be
<ubotu> Tm_T: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jeh> Tm_T: don't think it groks finnish...
<Tm_T> jeh: me neither, but "good" way to spent couple minutes
<Tm_T> spend
<jeh> of course :)
<Tm_T> ubotu: moron
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Tm_T
<Tm_T> as I said...
<jeh> phazeman: is it broken already?
<phazeman> jeh: what ?
<phazeman> what broken >
<phazeman> ?
<Tm_T> I'm not
<jeh> phazeman: your breezy update
<phazeman> jeh: i didn't start it yel lol
<phazeman> i'm still in the consideration state
<jeh> heh
<after8> phazeman> break it ;) ! !! !!
<after8> if you know how to repair, that is.
<phazeman> hehe
<jeh> putting peer pressure on poor phazeman 
<phazeman> actually.. i'm a mandriva person... but i don't mind to play :)
<phazeman> hehe
<Tm_T> bah, I can't see any reasons why it'll break anything
<morrow> hmmmmmm xfonts-terminus installs to a wrong location :/
<jeh> nah, it shouldn't break anything. but the emphasis is on the word "shouldn't"
<after8> jeh> a new PPP protocol?
<after8> PPPP even ;)
<jeh> heh
<phazeman> actually i think i will not upgrade
<phazeman> since i already have what i need
<phazeman> and, anyway, i have to wait until my download finish
<phazeman> :))))
<Tm_T> =)
<phazeman> but it's good to know how
<phazeman> why would i upgrade if i have all the functionality already ?
<phazeman> did any of you look into the link i gave about the server install ?
<phazeman> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.04
<phazeman> i just wonder if it's any good
<phazeman> ha ?
<jeh> well, i don't run an isp so i have no idea
<phazeman> i think it's a cool thing to build your home server when you are a newb and this is what you want your linux machine to be
<phazeman> but it's me
<after8> phazeman> loooots of ppl share your opinion, for it is a fine one ;)
<phazeman> after8: i didn't try it yet but definatly think to do so the next week
<phazeman> if it all works as it says it is - definataly great thing
<after8> it works, with a bit of 
<after8> sweat, but thats how we learn... and remember uncle google ;)
<lonewolff> hmm, is something majorly broken in the lastest packages in breezy? i installed the newer packages earlier on my Mac and my x86 laptop, the mac is fine but the laptop doesnt load X anymore
<timlinux> is there any plan to fix firefox so that it uses kde style file dialogs? The gnome file dialog drives me up the frigging wall...
<shogouki> there is an ugly hack
<timlinux> I spose  I could use konqi with the moz engine....if thats still possible...
<timlinux> shogouki: ugly hacks are fine
<aftertaf> lonewolff> check if xfs is installed
<timlinux> shogouki: do you have a url?
<aftertaf> X failed on 3 pcs for me....
<shogouki> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=14785
<timlinux> thanks!
<Tm_T> hummmm
<lonewolff> hmm, it appears there are problems when inserting quite a few modules
<nikkia> lonewolff: reported by hotplug? that's 'normal'
<lonewolff> and lots of cpufreq: change failed with new_state 1 and result 0
<aftertaf> i have hotplug pbs too
<lonewolff> its very weird, everything was working fine, updates today, now i have no wireless, no X, when i goto f7 (the tty where x should be) they keyboard stops working
<lonewolff> (at least the mac updated alright otherwise i'd have major problems)
<aftertaf> lonewolff> try reconfing xorg & install xfs
<lonewolff> aftertaf: tried that
<lonewolff> startx gives a message about there being no core pointers
<aftertaf> you too?
<aftertaf> try:       Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"
<aftertaf> on mouse section instead of input/mice
<lonewolff> im using psaux atm
<aftertaf> erf!
<lonewolff> /dev/psaux doesnt exist, which may pose a problem
<lonewolff> (but it existed before this update)
<lonewolff> neither /dev/input/mice or /dev/psaux exist
<lonewolff> methinks something is broked
<aftertaf> me 2!!!
* lonewolff reinstalls, at least i know Hoary works
<aftertaf> lonewolff> you under 64 bit by any chance???
<sveri> hi, i have a soundcard (sb audigy) and
<sveri> a tv controller (bt878) in my computer, how can i tell arts or kde that the primary sound controller should be my sb audigy and not the tv controller sound card?
<ca5s4va> hallo everyone ... 
<ca5s4va> is there any ubuntu repository that provide libdvdcss and/or win32codec ???
<nikkia> morning apokryphos
<nikkia> thought you had enrollment today?
<chx> it's soooooo great that Kubuntu desktop now rotates as it should.
<apokryphos> nikkia: allo -- I did; went and came back already :D.
<apokryphos> nikkia: pretty speedy process. You're talking to an official King's student now 8)
<nikkia> apokryphos: wow, that was quick
<apokryphos> nikkia: only stuff I really got today was ID card, email etc, computer logons. Gotta wait tomorrow for timetables, course registration etc
<apokryphos> which will cost me another 4.70! Gah. London Underground.
<nikkia> apokryphos: still, used to take me an hour or two
<nikkia> and that was when i was already ON campus, and not travelling back and forth :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: I was surprised with the ID card. The lady barely took my picture and it came out all ready
<lonewolff> aftertaf: no its i386, but im back on hoary now and all is well
<aftertaf> oki.. cool.
<aftertaf> sth not right with the x package... a lot of ppl having same pb.
<Tonio-> hi everyone
<aftertaf> lonewolff> there is a workaround for the pb...
<aftertaf> udev not creating some devices.....
<lonewolff> aftertaf: oh? got a url?
<aftertaf> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=15932
<aftertaf> /etc/init.d/udev restart
<aftertaf> /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aftertaf> makes it work temporarily
<aftertaf> a workaround, but not yet bugfixed.
<lonewolff> ah ic
<lonewolff> im just upgrading the laptop again now, so i will give it a try
<Cyberjames> hello...
<chx> hibernate? you mean, next spring Kubuntu will be able to hibernate straight from KDE desktop?
<Cyberjames> hello. how can I share my printer on network? anyone has appreciated idea?
<aftertaf> hi Cyberjames 
<aftertaf> ive no idea, never ever done....
<aftertaf> is it installed locally to begin with?
<Cyberjames> aftertaf: yeah
<Cyberjames> aftertaf: I want to share it on my other PC.. how?
<aftertaf> ok. open up your print manager
<aftertaf> system;settings, printers
<Cyberjames> aftertaf, and then?
<aftertaf> do you see your local printer?
<Cyberjames> aftertaf, no
<Cyberjames> aftertaf, it looks disable button...
<aftertaf> ah, then it isnt installed locally then...
<tucoz> Hi, sorry for the newbie question, but... I am looking for a osx-style theme for my kubuntu hoary install but get scared by the install processes in kdelook.org
<Cyberjames> aftertaf, but I can able to print/./..
<aftertaf> in kde?
<tucoz> So I thought that there might be some unoffical theme packages available through apt-get
<aftertaf> see the print server part? you need to go in there and set it up as a print server
<aftertaf> i'm sort of guessing cs i've never used that before.
<Cyberjames> how to configure cups?
<aftertaf> that i dont know.... try uncle google
<Cyberjames> lol
<tucoz> Not really scared, but I do not really understand the internals of kde so is there something that may break by installing for install baghira
<tucoz> s/install/instance
<aftertaf> tucoz> no idea..... 
<tucoz> aftertaf: :) ok
<aftertaf> though you can play around alot with themes and stuff....
<tucoz> yes, I know. But a lot of the themes in kdelook does not come in 'theme-packages'. It seems that you have to install by doing some sudo work
<apokryphos> for styles and window decorations; for other things, nope.
<tucoz> ok. I think I'll just download a theme and read the README then :)
<apokryphos> (in theory you don't even need sudo for those, if you compile the style/windec and install it user-side somewhere)
<aftertaf> tucoz> ohh the kde lok site.. true...
<apokryphos> tucoz: it's better to just individually pick what you want from styles, windecs etc and investigate
<aftertaf> apokryphos> isnt there a new tool in kde soon that can d/l the themes directly?
<tucoz> apokryphos, probably. Just like the apt-get way, to install stuff with a bang
<apokryphos> aftertaf: KNewStuff, but it's hard to implement with styles/windecs (which require compiling); even icons won't have knewstuff for kde 3.5, unfortunately.
<apokryphos> tucoz: some styles and icons are available from apt; you could try some of those.
<tucoz> yes, I have found a few. Like the kde-themes(or whatever it was called) for instance
<apokryphos> cool
<aftertaf> apokryphos> it can grab new wallpaper tho (even if only about 15 of em ;) )
<jeh> yesterday in the dot there was a mention about some guy packaging themese & stuff
<tucoz> jeh: oh, really? cool
<apokryphos> aftertaf: yup; it's also implemented in Kopete, superkaramba and amaroK so far
<jeh> ok, that was apparently for debian, but maybe it works: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=29317
<tucoz> jeh: I'll check it out.
<jeh> someone is building kubuntu packages too 
<tucoz> thanks for the help. got to go
<incubii> breezy is lookin very nice
<aftertaf> incubii> hehe
<aftertaf> it is yeah :D
<aftertaf> xept when X goes dead on you ;)
<incubii> any idea when we will get a kubuntu bootsplash though. the ubuntu one kinda ruins the moment
<jeh> you boot too often
<incubii> im on a laptop
<incubii> and its gettin kinda old this whole rebooting thing :)
<jeh> sorry, couldn't resist
<aftertaf> lol incubii .....   ubuntu != gnome
<jeh> one day linux will work fine on laptops too so that one doesn't have to boot them either
<aftertaf> you can have both, whichever iso you grab ;)
<incubii> yeah i know aftertaf , but the officials only come as ubuntu :P
<jeh> aftertaf: no, quite the reverse. ubuntu has nothing to do with kde
<incubii> and i didnt have time to download kubuntu
<incubii> so i apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<aftertaf> jeh> yeah i know....... but you dont have to have gnome, you can just grab kde
<jeh> can you nuke the gnome stuff from an ubuntu?
<incubii> apt-get remove gnome* ?
<aftertaf> apart from the default gnome -vs- kde, ubuntu is kubuntu & vice versa.....
<jeh> ...without making the system more or less unusable?
<aftertaf> incubii> probably
<aftertaf> jeh> think so.... ubuntu depends neither on kde or gnome.
<jeh> on a fedora you can't really get rid of the gnome stuff
<aftertaf> ubuntu is in a debian world :)
<incubii> we do things the right way :P
<aftertaf> incubii> yeahhhhhhhhh :)
<jeh> i should actually nuke this fedora
<paines> hi
<aftertaf> hi
<aftertaf> Jeh probably yeah ;)
<aftertaf> redhat... :/    never got on with them
<paines> i am a bit  pissed off about the situation for amd64. everytime kde releases something, the same minute (k)ubuntu packages are released for it too, but only for i386. I would like to help with that, like compiling and so on for amd64. 
<jeh> aftertaf: i inherited this machine at work with fedora already on it. i think when i get a quiet day i'll shove my hoary dvd to it
<chx> the big problem is, that my favourite mp3 player beep-media-player needs gnome :(
<jeh> chx: is it such a big problem then?
<aftertaf> chx> then install bmp and the other packages.... you can get by without having the whole gnome package
<aftertaf> paines> hmm. speak to apokryphos , maybe he can point you in the right direction.
<paines> aftertaf, okay. thank you very much
<paines> or maybe i should contact jon riddel directly
<chx> aftertaf: how could I remove what's not necessary? this is a wider question actually... apt-get now is not too snappy 'cos there are 100 000 files installed and I do not really have an idea how did I get that much since Hoary is out...
<apokryphos> paines: help is certainly accepted :). Join #kubuntu-devel and let Riddell in there know
<paines> all right
<paines> :-)
<paines> thanks
<chx> deporphan lists only very few packages
<aftertaf> :)
<aftertaf> hehe
<apokryphos> paines: the main problem was that we plainly didn't have AMD64 people ready to compile.
<aftertaf> 100000 files or packages?
<paines> apokryphos, i thought about something like that
<chx> aftertaf: files
<aftertaf> thats maybe not a pb you know.......
<chx> (Reading database ... 102862 files and directories currently installed.)
<aftertaf> but go into synaptic/adept and search for gnome string in description, then remove all you see.... preview what it will remove and make sure nothing you want to keep has dependencies
<chx> aftertaf: that's OK for gnome, but I doubt I need all the 1143 that got slipped on my system. I guess most are were used for compiling this or that but no longer needed :(
<chx> 1143 packages, that is
<chx> adept is for Breezy, isn't it?
<aftertaf> chx> hehe.... sort of, but you can get it in hoary too.
<aftertaf> need to add a special repository ;)
<chx> oh shit, firefox also depends on gnome stuff :(
<aftertaf> chx> yep... 
<mornfall> just drop ffox, easy ;-)
<chx> mornfall: despite I am a registered Opera user for years, Firefox is still needed sometimes
<aftertaf> hehe mornfall 
<aftertaf> purist !
<aftertaf> chx> wine & IE is the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<aftertaf> hahahahahahaha
<aftertaf> </evil bill mode>
<mornfall> aftertaf: i don't use ffox unless forced
<chx> I am also a registered Crossover Office user and yes, I run IE sometimes
<mornfall> but then, i recently got rid of kmail :-)
<chx> mornfall: nod
<mornfall> mutt
<jeh> how good is adept?
<aftertaf> kmail? what link to firefox?
<mornfall> aftertaf: purism
<aftertaf> jeh> ask its mum ;)
<jeh> aftertaf: heh, i'm slightly blind :)
<mornfall> adept doesn't cook you a dinner yet
<aftertaf> lol mornfall 
<jeh> mornfall: not even expected. coffee would be nice though
<aftertaf> you notice the edinting of deb http:// thing i mentioned?
* aftertaf wants a coffee
<mornfall> lemme try
<mornfall> aftertaf: you really need to file b.k.o entries ;-)
<aftertaf> i cant get my head round how to use that site..... makes me go all sweaty and afraid ;)
<mornfall> aftertaf: ur right
<mornfall> aftertaf: bugzilla sucks, but tough luck
<mornfall> sp++
<mornfall> O.o
<mornfall> *frown* my head hurts
<aftertaf> lol
<mornfall> it ain't funny
<aftertaf> oh, for real? erf!
<aftertaf> not funny!!!
<mornfall> listening to Katatonia - Rainroom (0:04/6:31)
<aftertaf> whats the ting with kmail then?
<mornfall> kmail sucks
<mornfall> kinda
<mornfall> crashy and unreliable
<mornfall> and i hate unreliable soft
<chx> wow we are down to 95K files...
<chx> kmail--
<chx> Opera M2++
<chx> When I had about 1000 messages in a folder
<chx> really not mcuh
<chx> kmail and search became orthogonal :)
<chx> Opera M2 can deal with 100 000 mails in a folder and still do incremental search without any noticeable delays.
<mornfall> that's virtually impossible you know :)
<chx> mornfall: heard of databases :) ?
<mornfall> chx: yeah, but you need to do linear search here
<chx> hmmm
<chx> prefix tree I gues.
<mornfall> chx: and linear search on substrings is, well, linear search on substrings
<JabberWokky> Not if you index them as they come in.
<chx> yes, there is definitely an index
<mornfall> erm, what kind of index? if it only matches on words, it's useless
<mornfall> well
<mornfall> yeah, i guess you can do an index and match that index
<JabberWokky> Yes.  That's how most indexes work... like htdig or... uhh... Google.
<mornfall> JabberWokky: htdig and google only matches on words
<JabberWokky> (I'd assume)
<mornfall> that's _easy_
<aftertaf> opera installs oracle 9i hidden version for mail searching ... hehe
<JabberWokky> mornfall: No, they can match on phrase.
<chx> of course Opera matches only words
<mornfall> JabberWokky: that's an easy extension of easy concept
<mornfall> i need _substrings_
<chx> mornfall: there is a non-incremental search , too
<mornfall> chx: incremental search needs to work on substrings, too
<chx> mornfall: what's more you can make that search permanent... very convinient... no folders just filters
<JabberWokky> No it doesn't... not if the start falls at a word.
<chx> JabberWokky: exactly
<JabberWokky> Besides, there are other ways to index.
<mornfall> yeah, if you have an per-word index over message headers, you could do substring match on that and then make union over the matching words
<mornfall> question is, how big such an index becomes
<chx> opera quicksearch works on more than headers -- full text.
<chx> btw. is there a good algorithm to match 1000 search strings at once against a text?
<chx> I guess some preprocessing needs to be done and then it'll be blazing fast
<othomas> hi all..:)...<waves>
<aftertaf> hi:)
<othomas> another great day aftertaf
<othomas> lol
<Prodegy> Im tired
<Prodegy> Bout to go to work though
<Prodegy> Everyone have a good day
<othomas> u2 prodegy
<Prodegy> thanks mate
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<aftertaf> oh yeah..... seems 2 be a good day.
<aftertaf> Riddell> 3.5 will be released for breezy sometime soon after the oct13 release?
<Riddell> aftertaf: KDE 3.5 doesn't have a release date but it'll be after breezy
<aftertaf> yeah i thought so....   it it stable enought to be tested out on breezy now?
<aftertaf> i know you would like testers though....and id be willing.
<MrFaber> Does anyone know how caching works with arts?
<MrFaber> Doesn't it desynchronize movies?
<`Nomad> Hi all.. Any suggestion for a free IMAP mail account for use in a demo to my boss?
<aftertaf> tried free imap in uncle google?
<aftertaf> ;)
<aftertaf> (other way of saying, nope sorry!!!)
<othomas> kelly rippa is so skinny, her ribs show between her breasts
<`Nomad> oops.. Got one yes, fastmail. :)
<aftertaf> whois kelly rippa?
<othomas> she's host on regis and kelly
<othomas> sorry inoticed cuz they talking about diets
<aftertaf> whatis regis & kelly?
<aftertaf> ribs between breasts? sounds like a barbecue ;)
<othomas> LOL
<aftertaf> any going spare ;) ?
<othomas> don't think so.she seems to save her ribs..hahah
<Budda> i've downloaded following splashscreen :
<Budda> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28731
<Budda> and theres a theme.rc in it but i can't see it with the kcontrolcenter someone has a idea what to do?
<aftertaf> nice
<Budda> yeah...but how can i use it?
<aftertaf> dunno.
<morrow> Budda: just add the tar.gz which you downloaded
<buz> is kde 3.5beta safe for use? (still laughing about the code name, btw)
<aftertaf> copy to /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes
<Budda> thanks
<othomas> hi K_K
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi othomas. how are you?
<morrow> Unpacking kanzler (from .../kanzler_18_09_2005.deb) ...
<morrow> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of regierung:
<morrow> kanzler depends on mehrheit ; however:
<morrow> Package mehrheit is not installed.
<buz> ROTFL
<buz> package schrder conflicts with package merkel
<buz> both want to install data into kanzlersitz
* Kamping_Kaiser blinks. thats not english
<buz> they dont speak english in germany you know ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> backward race ;)
<morrow> not my fault that KDE's codename is kanzler :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<buz> as i say, kde is fsater than zee germans themselves ;)
* othomas loves it when mutual dependencies conflict with each other
<buz> but is kanzler useable?
<Budda_> how can i change the size of the desktop icons?
<buz> or best left alone?
<slow-motion> hallo
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol buz
<buz> (well neither schrder nor merkel is really useable if you ask me. KDE for chancellor!)
<othomas> lol
<buz> but then both kde and gnome would get 35% and neither one could rule i guess
<Budda_> does nobody know how i can change the size of icons on the desktop?
<aftertaf> loool morrow :)
<aftertaf> !start a chancellor war
<ubotu> aftertaf: Are you on ritalin?
<apokryphos> Budda: go to the control center
<aftertaf> oh it already started ;)
<apokryphos> Budda: appearance & themes -> icons
<buz> mhh somehow, ubotu isnt very friendly ;)
<othomas> lol
<buz> keeps telling people they are on drugs ;)
<Budda^AA> apokryphos, thx
<othomas> ask if he's a bot..<grin>
<Kamping_Kaiser> buz. its probably right :)
<buz> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> buz: I haven't a clue
<buz> that explains 
<aftertaf> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to aftertaf? I think not. Bot, got, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<buz> !ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<othomas> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. love it
<Kamping_Kaiser> cc.com.au?
<aftertaf> boing.....
<aftertaf> im outta here ;)
<buz> ok lets see if kanzler works ;)
<buz> i'll upgrade to breezy later this week any way
<buz> ok, kde still comes up
<buz> but the window deco looks kinda weird
<buz> pager now displays contents, nice
<othomas> mmmmmmmmmmmmm
<buz> it still is plastik
<buz> but somehow, the buttons look quite edgy
<buz> might be intentional though
<buz> i think they were more rounded before
<buz> decoupled taskbar now has some animations
<buz> i think it might have somehow done something to my fonts
<buz> is replacing hoary by breezy in sources.list enough to update to breezy
<buz> (i have backups ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> then usual update and dist-upgrade yes
<buz> 906 upgraded, 357 newly installed, 44 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<buz> After unpacking 453MB of additional disk space will be used.
<Juerd> buz: In general, yes.
<buz> is that normal?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sounds about right
<Juerd> It's possible your installation wasn't complete before
<buz> it probably was ;)
<ml--> is it hard to get tv-out working properly?
<Juerd> ml--: Depends on much
<buz> the 2 not upgraded worries me somewhat
<Juerd> ml--: Best way to find out is to try
<Juerd> buz: You can do those manually afterwards if you like
<buz> ah well lets have it download the stuff
<buz> i'll be having holidays as of tomorrow
<ml--> Juerd: can you point me to a tutorial? the ones ive found have been tied to the nvidia chipset.
<Juerd> ml--: No, sorry
<ml--> Juerd: ok. ill keep looking. thanks.
<Kejk_PL> Hello, Kubuntu will be relesed with stable 3.5 or with 3.4?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3.4
<Kamping_Kaiser> 3.5 missed stable by about 2 weeks iirc
<buz> we'll still get 3.5 first I'd say
<Kejk_PL> I found in wiki, that Kubuntu's autors will wait if 3.5 will be relesed soon after Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug* doesnt matter to me :)
<morrow> 3.5 is still beta, so i would wait putting it into an stable release. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hi Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) how are you?
<Kejk_PL> I hope they release kubuntu soon, I'll install 3.5 from unoficial repo, but now I need next stable release :P
<buz> morrow: so far 3.5 works nicely
<buz> whereas sofar is the last 20min
<Kamping_Kaiser> Kejk_PL: soon is about 25 days :)
<Kejk_PL> in first day of October would be great :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> not gonna happen 
<Kamping_Kaiser> try 13th :)
<Kejk_PL> */days
<DaSkreech> Dapper is the next release after Breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep 
<DaSkreech> What animal?
<DaSkreech> Dodo? :-)
<Kejk_PL> it is not for me in fact, but I don't want to installl preview version for my sisters - they won't cope with any bug :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaSkreech: duck
<Kamping_Kaiser> *drake
* Kamping_Kaiser bangs head on wall. i have to stop saying *duck* fsk.it
* DaSkreech liked the hog theme :-(
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0 there was only one hog. not long to get to like it
<DaSkreech> Ground hog
<DaSkreech> Hedge hog
<DaSkreech> Wart hog
<Kamping_Kaiser> there was 'hoary hedgehog' and 'breezy badger'
<DaSkreech> Warty Warthog
<Kamping_Kaiser> and they are debating a 'grumpy groundhog'
<Kamping_Kaiser> true. my bad :/
<DaSkreech> and breezy was to be Grumpy Ground hog
<DaSkreech> They switched it like two weeks before
<Kamping_Kaiser> grumpy groundhog is being thought of to be ubuntus Sid
* DaSkreech needs to stop putting a space before hog
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<buz> i'm for humping ape
<DaSkreech> With Mono?
<Kamping_Kaiser> how about ubuntu 7.20, the Randy Geek release?
<DaSkreech> Comes with Sex?
<Kamping_Kaiser> would be good. 
<DaSkreech> http://projects.df.net/sex
<DaSkreech> df ==sf
<DaSkreech> Bah I know you are lazy
<DaSkreech> http://projects.sf.net/sex
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. yeh, i waited
<DaSkreech> Oh wait :) 
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://bofh.ntk.net/Bastard2.html
<DaSkreech> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sex/
<DaSkreech> Whoops :-)
<regeya> rock ooooooon!
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmmm
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get install sex
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends:  whois man finger
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<avinoam> I have a question- I'm trying to install kmuddy and there are ubuntu versions of files that are not enough up to date
<DaSkreech> Kamping_Kaiser:Oh Right you don't know the meaning of Randy Geek
<DaSkreech> apt: updatedb; locate; talk; date; cd; strip; look; touch; finger; unzip; uptime; gawk; head; apt-get install condom; mount; fsck; gasp; more; yes; yes; yes; more; umount; apt-get remove --purge condom; make clean; sleep, or super extractor, http://sf.net/projects/sex/
<othomas> LOLOLOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> DaSkreech: i didnt have time for that... geek :P
<avinoam> I even tried updating based on debian unstable files, but that's also problematic
<DaSkreech> That was the ad for SuperEXtractor :)
* othomas wonders what DaSkreech is thinking of to see all that
* Kamping_Kaiser blocks 'dirty' sites like sf/sex ;)
<othomas> lol
<Juerd> DaSkreech: yes is kind of infinite, though.
<nikkia> DaSkreech: the original unix 'sex' was funnier, those apt-get's just ruin the tempo
<avinoam> anyone have any idea how i can get that package running?
<DaSkreech> Juerd:  I noticed
<nikkia> also, 30 year old unix jokes get tired :P
<DaSkreech> Yeah well they fit the Randy Geek theme
<othomas> pass on viagra, they say it causes blindness....hmmmmmmmmmmmm
* Kamping_Kaiser thinks his Randy Geek theme has support ;)
<othomas> lol
<nikkia> DaSkreech: i actually think implementing the DEC wombat is more in keeping with ubuntu style
<othomas> wombat was fun
<nikkia> othomas: pfft, don't pretend you know what i'm talking about, it doesn't work :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* DaSkreech was just wondering what they heck you were talking about
<DaSkreech> As In Alpha DEC?
<nikkia> 'wombat' == about 30-40 help pages about wombats, their eating, mating, and general habits, hidden deep with DEC's database software
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> the Wired Wombat... hm...
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: the best line was 'Wombats: Eating     They don't taste too good'
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. bloody dec
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: and DEC's 'make' had the old 'make love' -> 'not war?'  'make war' -> not love?' responses
<Kamping_Kaiser> mmm. good old days :P
<othomas> nikkia, why do you think I have no experience with DEC vax's and microvax's
<nikkia> othomas: well, it was humourous, perhaps even funny, but i would be surprised to see anyone ever describe a help system as 'fun'
<othomas> fun is in a geeks vocabulary when dealing with problems..we live for solving it...:)
<othomas> is why your on a help channel...:)
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, othomas, your here to laugh at new users ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> HAHAHAHAH
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just found where 'terminal' has moved to
<Kamping_Kaiser> after how long using breezy? *slaps head*
* Kamping_Kaiser searches for root term now
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: a small bungalow outside southend ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: close
<Kamping_Kaiser> o.+
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_o
<Kamping_Kaiser> +.o
<Kamping_Kaiser> 0.o
<Kamping_Kaiser> o.0
<Pyf> in ktorrent is there a way to see if your connecting to the tracker properly, so if your port forwarding is working?
<buz> how will the policy for oo2 be in breezy?
<buz> right now it's very up to date
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all.
<Kamping_Kaiser> have fun. good luck
<othomas> u2, sleep well
* nikkia laughs at her electricity bill
<pcaro> quit
<hussam> It's a reall pitty Breezy won't have kde 3.5
* apokryphos nods
<LokeDK> Where can I choose alsa as sound server?
<hussam> It there any change that kde 3.5 can hit archive.ubuntu.com once it goes final?
<LokeDK> instead of arts
<buz> hussam: i doubt it
<buz> then again, i barely care
<hussam> buz: when is kde 3.5 due for release?
<buz> dunno, really
<buz> but it would have to be fast it's only beta 1 after all
<buz> works btw
<morrow> LokeDK: alsa is no sound server, its the interface to the card (aka driver)
<buz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<buz>  /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org2-common_1.9.129-0.1ubuntu1_all.deb
<thoreauputic> hussam: I heard kde 3.5 would be backported ASAP
<buz> ok aside of that, breezy install went flawless save for the usual LOCALE complaints
<LokeDK> Okay what I meant.. but I prefer alsa than arts
<buz> kubuntu pride itself on being first with releasing binary kde updates
<buz> ok lets see if the updat eworked
<hussam> buz: Yeah I upgraded to breezy as well a week ago
<apokryphos> Beautiful KDE PDF docs: http://users.ox.ac.uk/~chri1802/kde/pdf-stuff/userguide-index.pdf 
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: you may be confused - alsa is a sound architecture, artsd is a sound daemon like esound
<apokryphos> Eventually all of them will be available from a site (and there'll be an easy make file for them)
<thoreauputic> LokeDK: IOW, artsd uses alsa
<nikkia> thoreauputic: thats a gross oversimplification :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: of course it is
<LokeDK> Okay I guess I have misunderstood something
<thoreauputic> :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: weirdly, alsa *can* act as a sort of sound daemon
<thoreauputic> nikkia: KISS principle?
<thoreauputic> nikkia: but if you can explain it more accurately, of course that would be preferable :)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: the problem is, there are two aspects of alsa, that are *usually* interconnected, but not necessarily so
<nikkia> there are the drivers, and the sound library (asound)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: OK that's interesting 
<nikkia> the sound library doesn't actually have to use alsa as its back end
<nikkia> for example, and this is where its going to get weird...
<nikkia> i have alsa as my sound drivers, on top of that runs jack, then i have alsa configured to use jackplug as its output device
<nalioth> anybody had trouble with ppc networking with the last few updates?
<nikkia> that means programs that try to write to alsa for audio playback, play via jack, which plays via alsa :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: good luck walking hussam through that labyrinth - you've lost me now too :D
<hussam> thoreauputic: I'm not the one who asked about alsa
<thoreauputic> nikkia: sond on linux is a mystery wrapped in an enigma for me :)
<nalioth> my breezy test box is dead-in-the-water
<nikkia> thoreauputic: jack is the key, IMO
<thoreauputic> hussam: oops - sorry
<thoreauputic> hussam: I meant LokeDK of course
<nikkia> thoreauputic: the only limitation i have, with jack, is that i have to stop the jack server to run my (work) java apps with sound, because the lwjgl doesn't like being wrapped with any 'oss wrapper' for some reason
<hussam> thoreauputic: got that :)
<nalioth> can anyone see me?
* nikkia stares blindly at noatun
<nikkia> it just popped up a OSD with 'Lick your partners flac' :)
<regeya> o_O
* regeya uses amarok, so ok, heh
<nalioth> good morning everyone
<thoreauputic> morning nalioth :)
<DaSkreech> Hi nalioth
<nalioth> was wonderin if anyone could see me
<nikkia> eep
<thoreauputic> nalioth: I ccan confirm your virtual existence ;)
<nikkia> the korean versions of firefox binaries were infected with a linux virus!
<nalioth> bugzilla is down
<seth_k> nalioth, yeah, network and X both died on me after yesterday's update
<seth_k> (re: your question in u-devel)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: link?
<nalioth> seth_k: well then, that begs the question.. .. ..
<nikkia> thoreauputic: http://www.viruslist.com/en/weblog?calendar=2005-09
<nalioth> thoreauputic: front page of /.
* thoreauputic realises he should google
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i imagine the distro specific builds were ok
<thoreauputic> ah /. OK
<thoreauputic> thank you both :)
<nalioth> seth_k: how does one recover from the network snafu? my x works fine on the ibook, just no network
<nikkia> before anyone says 'this is fine, don't run it as root' remember that you're actually supposed to run firefox and thunderbird as root *once* initially to seed the global profile stuff
* nalioth alreaday knows the answer to his own question
<nalioth> nikkia: really? i haven't run any member of the mozilla family as root in a long long time
<nikkia> nalioth: yep, its 'required' to setup stuff like the plugin registry
<thoreauputic> nalioth: presumably the apt install scripts run as root though - well , not presumably; they have to
<nikkia> thoreauputic: they probably install a pre-seeded global profile
<thoreauputic> um.. dpkg 
<nikkia> and i'm surprised, its actually a proper virus
* nalioth counts on his fingers when the optimum day would be to d/l a daily breezy image
<nikkia> as in old school 'attaches itself to other executables and spreads' stuff
<thoreauputic> nikkia: as you say, distro specific versions should avoid this issue
<nikkia> thoreauputic: yeah, i imagine most distros build from source
<thoreauputic> nikkia: and hopefully *look* at the source code... umm .. I wonder
<sorush20> guys where are the kde headers
<nxv_> i update to breezy an now seem to have spellchecking activated in kopete and kmail. how can i switch the languages there?
<nalioth> sorush20: look in kynaptic for kde*-dev
<apokryphos> nxv_: it checks what locales you're using, likely; check in systemsettings
<nxv_> apokryphos: i switch between german and englisch but i use us als keyboard layout
<apokryphos> ok
<nxv_> apokryphos: no way to have a switch like those for the keyboard layouts ?
<apokryphos> nxv_: what switch does it have? Some keypress?
<nxv_> apokryphos: its a switch in the taskbar, but a shortcut would be fine too
<apokryphos> nxv_: there doesn't seem to be one like that, nope
<apokryphos> it wouldn't be easily implemented though (apps would have to be restarted for it to take effect etc)
<nxv_> a pity
<nikkia> thats one of the advantages of having a system-wide spell check provider  :/
<freemanen> Thar music player can you choose to kubuntu i don't like kaffeine?
<nalioth> freemanen: there are several music players to choose from
<nalioth> freemanen: use kynaptic and search
<freemanen> oki
<apokryphos> freemanen: amaroK and JuK are installed by default in Kubuntu
<nxv_> i looove amarok
<buz> mhh that breezy update ain't quite right
<buz> after the first reboot, x wont come up
<buz> i figure out it has only installed about 100 out of 700 packages
<buz> apt-get -f dist-upgrade (runnin TWICE, first time choked on oo2, again)
<buz> fixed that
<buz> but then the real showstopper started
<buz> the newly installed kernel wont boot from my XFS root filessystem
<elmago> hi guys is anyone familiar with winex?
<elmago> i need some help plz
<slow-motion> re
<toma> will kde 3.5 beta1 be limited to the packages currently available or will the rest follow?
<spiral> hi
<chx> Any tried apt-get dist-upgrade to breezy preview?
<nalioth> chx: lots of us
<_andreas> works fine here
<_andreas> breezy is really nice
<_andreas> my last dist-upgrade brought me a shining new kdm
<chx> OK
<chx> Then... how do I do it? Looked at the breezy-preview page
<chx> I guess I need to change apt sources
<jjesse> chx:  just edit your sources.lst and change references from hoary to breezy
<jjesse> chx:  however there are no backports section last i heard
<_andreas> what's a backport
<jjesse> things backported into hoary
<chx> geez
<chx> that's deep. 593 Mbytes of packages?
<jjesse> for the upgrade? a little more for me
<jjesse> depends on how much you have installed i guess
<chx> sure
<chx> a new libc? 
* chx fears a little.
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone here know if breezy will come with KDE 3.5 or not ?
<chx> spiral: likely not. 
<jjesse> Riddell: what version of kde will breezy be? 
<nalioth> spiral: you living in the future?
<jjesse> isn't it 3.4.x or something like that?
<nalioth> jjesse: 3.4.2 currently
<Riddell> jjesse: 3.4.2
<jjesse> thanks Riddell 
<Riddell> spiral: 3.5 will be out too late for breezy
<spiral> Riddell: all right, thanks for the confirmation... We'll have to wait for the backports
<toma> Riddell: will the beta1 packages be complete later on?
<nalioth> backports will provide for your *blinG* addictions
<Riddell> toma: probably not I'm afraid but I'll do what I can
<toma> Riddell: ok, fair enough.
<chx> to my understanding, Debian Sid / Etch is undergoing something called a "C++ ABI transition". Some packages (konversation for eg.) are available for this new system only. Question is: Breezy is after or before this?
<Riddell> chx: breezy has completed that transition
<chx> cool. It's not that I have the slightest idea of what I am talking of, I just would like to get Konversation 0.18 from a deb and for that I am dist-upgrading now.
<nikkia> chx, the transition is scarier than it sounds
<nikkia> it basically boils down to 'compile the OS and apps with gcc 4.0 instead of 3.3'
<Johnny-> Is the preview version how "preview", stable?
<nikkia> erm
<nikkia> i mean 'sounds scarier than it is'
<jjesse> Johnny-: I've had no problems with it
<nikkia> not sure how i managed to type the exact opposite
<chx> nikkia: you mean that Deb. and Ubuntu folks have recompiled _all_ stuff?
<Riddell> I got scared by it, I still get c++ transition nightmares sometimes
<nikkia> chx, i imagine so, it doesn't take long
<nikkia> chx, i'm running LFS, it took me about 2 days to build the base OS, and another 3-4 to get KDE, et al, compiled
<chx> nikkia: from what Riddell said, it does not sound like a garden party
<nikkia> chx, packaging new packages necessarily involves recompiling them anyway
<Johnny-> jjesse, good to know :)
<nikkia> chx, for 99% of the apps on the OS, it probably isn't an issue at all, you just recompile
<nikkia> chx, for that 1% that's where the mess is, if the compile fails because of a 4.0 change (and there are a few) then you have to patch it, or hope someone upstream already has
<chx> Johnny-: several people in this channel said to me that breezy preview is already OK
<Johnny-> chx, ok
<nikkia> chx, the hardest part of such a transition is actually probably organising the contributors to rebuild their packages, debian has more contributors than ubuntu, thus it will take longer for them
<chx> Johnny-: and quite frankly, just a month before release it needs to be nearly stable... 
<spiral> ohhhhwww.... kdm launches but it then falls back to console, & I don't see it again with kde 3.5beta1... am I the only one ?
<Johnny-> Yep
<nalioth> chx: it is if you remember it's goin thru major bugfixes atm
<nikkia> chx, btw, in one sense an ABI transition can be a good thing
<nikkia> chx, it gives you a good excuse to sort out the no-longer-responding contributors from the general pack
<chx> oh yes
<chx> I am a lead programmer of a much smaller project (Drupal CMS) and we learned that one of the good things in not keeping backwards compatibility is that non-maintained contributed modules will nicely not work :)
<Riddell> spiral: check /var/log/kdm.log
<godzero> I thought the 4.0 transistion would wind up pushing back breezy. A lot of unknowns when you switch ABIs
<spiral> Riddell: looks like he lost the mouse ? :-P
<Riddell> spiral: can you start X?
<spiral> Riddell: it wants to use /dev/input/mice, & I don't have it ? :-P
<Riddell> spiral: could be the broken udev
<Riddell> what version of udev do you have?
<spiral> Riddell: 0.060-1ubuntu13
<rrichie> hi all
<Riddell> spiral: that's the broken one, you want ubuntu14, try using the .gb mirror if it's not on your one
<spiral> Riddell: all right, I'll check this, thanks
<rrichie> i just installed kde 3.5beta 1 ubuntu packages but i don't have any more the bottom bar. Is there a command to make it appear?
<Riddell> rrichie: kicker
<rrichie> riddell : it says it is already running 
<toma> rrichie: did you restart kdm after updating?
<rrichie> yes
<chx> the wonders of the 'Net. The lead developer tells you off head that "you want ubuntu14". But of course. There are only a few thousand deb packages it's not a wonder he knows all versions.
<rrichie> i reseted my computer
<toma> rrichie: is it in your ps ?
<Riddell> chx:  I got hit with the udev problem earlier today :)
<othomas> hi all
<Riddell> hello othomas 
<spiral> Riddell: this might explain why my sound didn't work without doing snddevices at boot
<rrichie> ok i killed kicker but when i relaunch it the bar appear but disappear just after (seems it is outside the screen)
<othomas> :)
<toma> rrichie: which version of kicker is installed?
<rrichie> 3.4.91
<rrichie> do i need to delete my old kde settings ?
<rrichie> (~/.kde) ?
<chx> Riddell: but still, it's a warm and comfortable feeling to talk directly to someone who surely knows :)
<toma> rrichie: no, but you could try with a new user to see if it is the problem
<OculusAquilae> hi
<Riddell> rrichie: can you cp ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc somewhere, killall kicker, rm that rc file then start kicker again?
<othomas> hi OculusAquilae 
<rrichie> ok let's try it
<rrichie> YES
<Riddell> rrichie: fixed?
<rrichie> yes
<rrichie> thank you very much for the help riddell
<Riddell> rrichie: can you put that nasty kickerrc file on a web server somewhere so I could take a look at it
<rrichie> euh
<rrichie> where ?
<Riddell> anywhere I can get it
<Riddell> or e-mail to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<rrichie> ok i'm mailing it
<apokryphos> Riddell: pastebins are good =)
<rrichie> can i upload a file on pastebin ?
<apokryphos> rrichie: go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl  and paste it in there
<rrichie> pasted in paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<rrichie> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2417
<rrichie> is it  ok ?
<Riddell> rrichie: yep, seems to have worked
<rrichie> good :)
<rrichie> do you know if there will be the others kde 3.5b1 packages like kdenetwork ?
<rrichie> for ubuntu i mean
<Riddell> rrichie: you have AutoHidePanel=true
<Riddell> that's why it was disappearing :)
<toma> ;-)
<rrichie> no because when i put my mouse cursor on bottom it didn't come back
<Riddell> hmm, works fine for me
<rrichie> baah everything is ok for now :)
<rrichie> please will there be the rest of kde 3.5b1 packages for ubuntu ?
<toma> Riddell told me earlier that probably will not happen
<rrichie> arggg
<buz> can anyone confirm or deny that breezy's kernel supports xfs?
<Riddell> rrichie: upgrading to 3.5 I can confirm your problem
<rrichie> ahhh :)
<othomas> lol
<toma> buz: grep -i xfs /boot/config-<kernel>
<buz> well i guess it has xfs.
<buz> xfs complains about the partition not being right but the old kernel boots just fine
<mcp_dk> can anyone recommend at easy to use FTP client for Kubuntu with a graphical interface
<toma> mcp_dk: konqueror?
<othomas> mozilla?
<buz> konqi ;)
<buz> mozilla aint a real client, it only supports downloads afaik
<buz> is there a video player with native support for kioslaves?
<toma> buz: konqueror?
<toma> just kidding
<apokryphos> well, konqueror *can* embed videos :D
<buz> yes
<nalioth> kftpgrabber
<buz> but it's not entirely useful for that ;)
<mcp_dk> i need a client that will allow for uploads as well and that is good and stable. and preferrably also has a sitelist or something like that. Is konquror good as FTP client or does it simply also work as a FTP client ?
<apokryphos> mcp_dk: it's great as an ftp client
<apokryphos> mcp_dk: and, what would a sitelist do exactly?
<toma> mcp_dk: it is good. you can easily split your screen to see a traditional ftp layout and you can make favorites. 
<buz> to konqi, ftp is just like any other kioslave it uses
<buz> so basically the same as locally
* apokryphos fishes everything on his server
<apokryphos> well, if I'm using GUI
<buz> mhh yeah fish and sftp are nice ;)
<buz> mpf
<buz> kat makes kded crash
<nalioth> mcp_dk: kftpgrabber
<apokryphos> I wonder if kbear is still being developed
<buz> htf do i get rid of kat
<apokryphos> buz: ctrl+alt+esc! 
<buz> mhh that ended up killing kicker as well 
<apokryphos> did you click on the kicker entry or something? :/
<buz> might have done, thinking of it
<buz> in blind rage ;)
<apokryphos> still, I thought that was only ever set to kill one app/window, weird.
<apokryphos> hehe
<Riddell> rrichEating: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113022
<buz> mhh not giving kat anything to index helps ;)
<buz> it was in fact kat killing kded ;)
<apokryphos> kat's seemed really slow for me; might have to change options
<apokryphos> Ubuntu is actually the first distro I've had where the conventional gui find doesn't crash on opening
<buz> it seems pretty useless
<buz> at least until it get spotlight like integration
<buz> is kde 3.5 featurefrozen?
<Riddell> buz: it is
<jjesse> if i want to download the daily kubuntu build where do i go?
<buz> too bad
<apokryphos> locate/find/greps generally do the job for me. But a GUI find is useful for seeing-and-dragging
<buz> the pop up on the pager is really neat
<Riddell> buz: but the kat GUI is a throwaway
<apokryphos> jjesse: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<buz> even neater would be the ability to click on individual apps ;)
<Riddell> jjesse: don't use todays
<Riddell> jjesse: today's CD build is boken
<jjesse> Riddell: ok i won't
<Riddell> jjesse: yesterday's was fine (but doesn't come with adept)
<jjesse> Riddell: that's what i wanted, see my email to you
<jjesse> Riddell: if i just do an apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade does it update it to include apdet then or should i want for another day?
<buz> now if i could figure out what's wrong with my kernel...
<Riddell> jjesse: yes in theory it should
<Riddell> although I just did that from hoary and it doesn't seem to have brought it in.. wonder why
<jjesse> Riddell: grin i guess the only way tto know is try it ?
<Riddell> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  does
<apokryphos> jjesse: did you not have kubuntu-desktop before dist-upgrading?
<jjesse> apokryphos: i installed from the preview cd and it didn't include adept
<jjesse> so is the best way just to update or install it?
<buz> there might be something wrong with the postfix deb
<buz> it tries to start postfix without stopping it first?
<apokryphos> jjesse: it wasn't in back then, as far as I know; if you had k-d (before upgrading) though it should bring adept in anyway
<jjesse> checking
<buz> wow adept is neat
<buz> somewhat unconventional gui though
<apokryphos> buz: good way of putting it; I just said it reminded me a little of html frames :P
<pc22> any here can play with ragnarok under ubuntu?
<buz> mhh well the upper part is uhm special
<buz> especially those weird blue arrows
<buz> i understand what they're for
<buz> but good ui design it aint
<apokryphos> buz: you should let mornfall know what you think :)
<buz> mhh i'm no usability whiz
<jjesse> i like this version a ton better then the alpha release of it
<buz> mhh amarok 1.3 wants to rescan my collection? will me nice settings be gone?
<buz> (maybe it wont crash all 3 tracks, if so, i'm happy ;)
<apokryphos> I think I preferred the design of the alpha, but not all the features of it.
<buz> maybe if my screen wasnt 1600*1200 i had actually use for the arrows in adept ;)
<mornfall> buz: some people have either small screens or like to keep more space for the package list etc... that's why the filters are collapsible
<buz> it just looks... unconventional
<mornfall> buz: i don't think it complicates their use as far as you ignore the arrows
<buz> that's true
<buz> the fact that you cant sort by attributes is more irritating
<mornfall> hmm, sort by attributes?
<mornfall> (sorting is completely not implemented atm, so that may be why :-))
<buz> yeah say packages, installed.... by clicking column header ;)
<mornfall> well, that's not very useful is it?
<mornfall> maybe give an use-case :-)
<buz> well it's helpful if you know that something is installed
<buz> or not installed (say with a lot of *openoffice* packages)
<buz> oh and it reliably crashes when i try to install mozilla-mplayer
<mornfall> there's the status filter for that
<mornfall> buz: broken packages?
<buz> mhh dunno
<buz> doesnt even start it seems
<mornfall> buz: SIGABRT?
<buz> let's see what apt-get says
<buz> yeah apt says thepackage is broken
<buz> it cant find mplayer itself
<buz> which is kinda weird
<mornfall> i need to fix this broken packages snafu
<buz> yeah it might scare people ;)
<buz> but otherwise its above and beyond kynaptic and even beats synaptic
<buz> kudos
<mornfall> yay :-)
<buz> now if i could figure out how to use katapult
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
* apokryphos wonders why ubuntu starts hp printing daemons by default
<rrichie> has anyone tried kopete from svn ?
<buz> mhh katapult is kinda daft
<buz> doesnt seem to want to use urls
<apokryphos> buz: good for bookmarks
<buz> i dont use bookmarks in konqi
<buz> i think ill stick to the run applet then
<buz> is there any chance to see firefox 1.5 in breezy?
<mornfall> buz: upstream version freeze
<buz> by means of supplementary repo like for kde maybe?
<mornfall> that's a different story
* buz thinks this whole patch backporting biz for firefox kinda weird
<buz> especially because firefox is pretty much self contained anyhow
<mornfall> hmh?
<buz> well instead of simply upgrading to the latest version, patches were backported to 1.0.2 for a while
<mornfall> buz: right, because only bugfixes are allowed -- since they have much smaller risk for regressions
<mornfall> pretty logical :)
<buz> not so sure about that. backporting a bugfix would seem more risk than using an approved vendor release
<buz> (which they eventually did with 1.0.6 ;)
<zAo^> anyone useing kde 3.5 beta?
<buz> yes
<buz> works fine
<buz> so far anyway
<zAo^> any new features?
<buz> found some ui tweaks
<zAo^> thats all? :$
<rrichie> yes
<buz> like pager displaying icons of the stuff 
<mornfall> buz: that's been there for ages, just probably not default
<buz> mhh
<buz> tweaks to default settings then ;)
<spiral> does anyone here know wether kde 3.5beta1 apps will also make it to the kde 3.5beta1 repository ?
<toma> Riddell told me earlier that probably will not happen
<spiral> toma: sgnifff
<buz> yeah amarok has played 5 tracks without crash
<buz> new record *EG*
<godzero> breezy: celestia has no icon, and segfaults, stellaruim runs great, but no icon again
<godzero> I gotta start a list
<jjesse> installing a new copy of kubuntu preview shouldn't it say Kubuntu configuration instead of Ubuntu Configuration
<jjesse> and the start up splash screen shouldn't that be Kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<nalioth> jjesse: breezy is under heavy developement
<buz> mhh heavy is wrong if there's already upstream freeze
<buz> it's under intense bug fixing ;)
<rrichie> when i click on Devices in configuration in kopete in kde3.5 it crashed saying :unable to resolve GL/GLX symbols - please check your GL library installation.
<jjesse> nalioth: i understand that
<godzero> Is kde 3.5 using gl tweeks?
<rrichie> don't know but it seems it does
<buz> i think it uses plain xorg
<buz> cause i dont have gl configured ;)
<buz> let's see
<rrichie> buz : what version are you using ?
<buz> 3.5b1
<rrichie> like me great :)
<buz> but kopete has no devices??
<rrichie> does it work for you ?
<rrichie> buz ?
<buz> what
<rrichie> does click on the device menu make kopete crash ?
<buz> where0s that menu??
<rrichie> in configuration
<krawek> hi
<buz> cant find it
<rrichie> ??
<_StarScream> anyone here have an ibook?
<krawek> I have problems with sound in breezy
<_StarScream> krawek: you may need to be more helpful in your description
<krawek> I does't have sound but the drivers are loaded
<krawek> I update to breezy (yesterday)
<_StarScream> krawek: and it was working before breezy
<krawek> I don't know...
<_StarScream> is your card supported under linux?
<buz> _StarScream: yes but i run osx on it
<krawek> yes, in hoary works...
<krawek> the chipset is VIA
<_StarScream> krawek: well thats what i was asking before!  Anyway, breezy isn't stable yet.
<buz> krawek: what board
<_StarScream> might be worth seeing if there is a known problem
<krawek> buz: asus
<buz> which one
<_StarScream> buz: k thanks but i was looking for someone running linux of some description on it
<buz> i got a asus k8v se which works fine on breezy
<_StarScream> buz: trying to speed up the graphics
<buz> that could be hard
<buz> i dont think theres binary ati drivers for ppc
<krawek> ?8v-deluxe
<buz> is it socket939 oder 754?
<krawek> 939
<buz> that's the a8v
<buz> i had that until i killed it
<buz> worked under hoary
<buz> cant tell about breezy
<buz> i think it got realtek sound on it, though
<_StarScream> buz: yeh i realise that. Just not sure why i can run tuxracer without lag but switching desktops is fairly latent
<buz> that is kinda weird, yes
<krawek> ok
<Timmmm> Hi, how can I make kubuntu *not* load the prism54 module ever. It conflicts with ndiswrapper. On Gentoo I think there was an /etc/modules.ignore file or something but debian/kubuntu doesn't seem to have that.
<Timmmm> Question mark.
<morrow> Timmmm: echo "prism54" > /etc/hotplug/blacklist.d/prism
<Juerd> Timmmm: Remove it from /etc/modules and add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<Juerd> .d, right
<Timmmm> Ahh cool. Thanks
<Juerd> That new modular stuff still isn't reaching my brain.
<Juerd> Everything's .d nowadays.
<morrow> /nick morrow.d :-)
<Juerd> Juer.d :)
<Timmmm> Yeah crazy linux. Removes the useful file extensions and adds crazy pointless directory extensions.
<Juerd> Instead of changing package management to deal with portions of text files, the system is changed to deal with the package managers
<Timmmm> I blame lack of C++
<Juerd> I really do miss the good old
<Juerd> # DO NOT EDIT BELOW THIS LINE
<Juerd> # YOU CAN EDIT THINGS BELOW THIS LINE AGAIN
<Timmmm> And too much bash/sh/awk/sed/perl/etc
<Timmmm> heh
<Juerd> That in fact you weren't supposed to edit either, although it usually didn't mention that.
<toma> booting breezy now, fingers crossed.
<Juerd> toma: Don't cross fingers. It makes typing hard.
<chx> I have a serious problem
<chx> ls -l /usr/lib
<chx> total 0
<libben> how can i list what is loaded ?
<chx> i can't even run apt to fix
<libben> daemons
<chx> Help! It seems I nicely fucked up everything. Now I will need to reinstall OS that's fine how could I that so that my settings are not touched?
<Mirussa> chx: How did you manage to delete all of that?
<rafa> hi!
<chx> Mirussa: I have ideas but should I make it public how fucking stupid I am?
<libben> I wanna remove useless daemons, like hprinting services... i dont have a printer. how do i remove them?
<libben> chx: yes =)
<chx> Mirussa: instead, please, help :)
<libben> just tell us what u did
<Mirussa> chx: I'm fairly new at all of this myself, so I'm just wondering so I know what to avoid so I don't get in the same mess myself.. because I'm likely to do stupid things myself
<libben> everyone is n00b at some point on everything they do
* chx admitts that he fsck'd a mounted filesystem.
<chx> at least my home dir in not on that FS. 
<chx> so, how do we proceed?
<chx> nikkia: ping
<chx> maybe the newly joined can help..  It seems I nicely fucked up everything. Now I will need to reinstall OS that's fine how could I that so that my settings are not touched?
<rikva|laptop> Hi all, I'm completely confused. I want to install w32codecs on Hoary, and I activated universe and multiverse but I can't find the package. I copied the sources.list from my desktop PC (that can find w32codecs) en reloaded, but I still can't find it. Any suggestions?
<Riddell> chx: if your /home is on a different partition just reinstall and set that partition to be /home without formatting it
<rafa> I use kubuntu, and I have problems with those windows where is an "administrators mode" button
<libben> rafa its a known bug
<rafa> ok
<libben> think u can use
<libben> alt + F2
<libben> and type kdesu kcontrol
<rafa> ok
<rafa> thanks
<chx> Riddell: KDE settings are only saved under /home ?
<libben> think ull get to a menu where u can controll things
<rafa> do you know if it will be fixed for the next release of kde ?? or it is a kubuntu problem?
<chx> Riddell: and yes, i only fucked up / but not /home .
<libben> rafa: its a breezy problem
<rafa> ok, thanks libben
<libben> the problem is gonna be gone in the final breezy
<libben> I wanna remove useless daemons, like hprinting services... i dont have a printer. how do i remove them? and list what i have loaded
<apokryphos> chx: specific user configurations are in /home only, yes. 
<rafa> libben you can use ksysV
<chx> apokryphos: huh, that's a bit cryptic. What I am going to loose? :(
<rikva|laptop> I also can't find w32codecs on packages.ubuntu.com -- is it gone?
<Riddell> chx: kde settings are saved in ~/.kde yes
<rafa> rikva, it is only to make sure, but did you do apt-get update after adding universe and multiverse ?
<toma> how do i activate that nice graphical boot thingie of breezy?
<apokryphos> chx: if you borked your /? A lot of stuff, but your kde specifics (mail, icon sets, backgrounds, shortcut commands, specific configs to apps etc) you'll have
<rikva|laptop> rafa: yes i did
<chx> apokryphos: huh, that's reassuring. I think I'll save my modeline from X, too :)
<rafa> rikva: apt-cache search w32codecs    tell something ?
<rikva|laptop> rafa: tried that, can't find anything.
<libben> isnt it in extras ?
<rikva|laptop> I also activated extras
<rikva|laptop> The weird thing is, I'm using the exact same sources file as my desktop PC, with w32codecs (installed a while ago)
<libben> rikva|laptop: is it a breezy?
<chx> next time I will put /var on a separate partition too
<rikva|laptop> libben: nope, both hoary
<libben> k
<chx> my poor mysql databases :(
<toma> |usplash
<libben> and u have made a apt-get update
<libben> and then a apt-cache search
<rikva|laptop> yes
<rikva|laptop> yes
<libben> beats me then
<libben> install it from a deb file then?
<rafa> rikva
<rikva|laptop> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=w32codecs&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<chx> could someone please send me (email or dcc) some magical binary with which I can burn a CD ?
<apokryphos> toma: you mean the ugly dark one? ;-)
<toma> apokryphos: no that brown one?
<apokryphos> toma: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image$(uname -r)
<apokryphos> yeah
<chx> please...
<libben> I wanna remove useless daemons, like hprinting services... i dont have a printer. how do i remove them? and list what i have loaded
<toma> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> toma: er, extra hyphen after the image
<chx> I only have a Warty live CD at hand
<chx> downloaded the Breezy preview ISO
<chx> but now what..
<rafa> rikva: here is another repository with w32codecs http://nozell.com/blog/taxonomy/categories/linux/ubuntu/
<rikva|laptop> rafa: I see, thanks
<chx> I think I need a static linked cdrdao. Please, please, pretty please!
<rikva|laptop> "You have searched for w32codecs in packages names and descriptions in all distributions, all sections, and all architectures (including subword matching)." Can't find that string.
<rikva|laptop> so it's not in my computer ^
<libben> I wanna remove useless daemons, like hprinting services... i dont have a printer. how do i remove them? and list what i have loaded
<chx> libben: /etc/rc2.d/
<libben> k
<libben> and then?
<libben> hmm
<adrianoc> please, i dont make ... mount -t vfat //13.13.13.16/Pub /media/pub, what of it has made a mistake ?
<chx> libben: remvoe those links you do not need
* chx prays for a static linked cdrdao. Please, please, pretty please!
<toma> apokryphos: hmm, somthing more sophisticated is needed I guess, but i can live with this, not really important
<rafa> rikva: the repository on that link dosen't work for me
<apokryphos> toma: I don't like it much. Looks like an embedded terminal
<apokryphos> (with different colours)
<rafa> but googling a little more .... http://wiki.arslinux.com/Ubuntu , and yes, this contains w32codecs
<apokryphos> rafa: you've been looking for w32codecs?
<rafa> yes
<apokryphos> I have the link for it :)
<toma> apokryphos: ah yes, true, but having to see the same textt over and over again, is not really sexy wither
<rikva|laptop> fyi, i'm not the only one with this prob. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66693
<apokryphos> rafa: for hoary, giannaros.org/public/hoarydebs
<toma> either
<m2evorah> Ok nice
<rafa> thanks apokryphos
<libben> chx: well, cant see hpprinting services in there
<libben> is rc2.d the right place ?
<rafa> liben, i have done alt+f2 and then kdesu kcontrol, but it doesn't activate the panels (administrators mode)
<libben> rafa: when u do it it will pop up and ask for ur user password
<libben> and get u to a control program
<libben> where ur supposed to be SU in .
<rafa> yes, liben, rc2.d is where all the links to the  demons for runlevel 2 are
<libben> what are runlevel 2 ?
<rafa> liben, yes I am asked for passwd
<rafa> libben, in unix systems there are several runlevel, they are differents "configurations", (please don't kill me for this "definition" :) )
<libben> well, it was a simple and good explenation
<libben> ur excused =)
<rafa> in kunbunt the default one is 2, runlevel 0 is usually single  user mode, and 6 is for shutting down
<libben> so runlevel is the normal one ? when booted
<libben> so if i wanted to shutdown the box
<libben> i could enter start rc6.d
<libben> =)
<libben> the S20hotkey-setup i can remove? i dont have a laptop here 
<libben> S20pcmcia i can remove, still no laptop here.
<rafa> yes you can delete that link
<libben> those 2 u mean
<rafa> yes 
<libben> but i cant see where the hpprinting service is.
<libben> grrr
<libben> by the way, if i just rm -rf those 2 files.
<libben> is that a proper way of doing it?
<rafa> how do you know that you have hpprinting ?
<rafa> rm is the way
<libben> cause when ubuntu starts it tells me in that fancy boot loading that hpprinting is loaded
<libben> and when i saw that i figured i wanted rid of it.
<rafa> perhaps it is in cups
<libben> cause i dont use printer
<libben> whats cups then
<rafa> cups is something like common unix printing service
<libben> but before we go deep into that, its ok just rm the two files, and its a proper way of doing it.
<rafa> libben, just rm the links (they are not files)
<rafa> you could use unlink too, but it is up to you
<libben> tell me the unlink way also
<libben> knew the rm way was the lazy way
<libben> wanna do the proper way
<rafa> sudo unlink name_of_the_link 
<libben> and when i do that, it will be gone from the folder ?
<libben> cause its just a link in that folder
<libben> and not really a file.
<libben> well, its a file created by link
<libben> ?
<rafa> well I think it is a way of doing it, I don't think one is more proper than another
<rafa> in unix almost everything is a file, you see the link as a file
<rafa> but it is a link
<rafa> when you rm it (or unlink) it will desapear from the directory but not the file that it points to
<libben> what more can i remove in that folder
<rafa> what do you have ?
<libben> synaptic will take care about that later =)
<libben> http://pastebin.com/370333
<libben> thats my ls of rc2.d
<libben> my pc is just a p4 1.7 ghz. 5 years old.
<rafa> I don't know if synaptic is aware of the changes in runlevels dirs
<libben> i was more thinking of uninstalling the hotkeysoftware also.
<libben> after ive unlinked it
<libben> like hotkey-setup for instance.
<libben> its installed
<libben> and after ive unlinked it, i can also uninstall it.
<rafa> yes you can remove that too
<rafa> I think that hprinting is S19hplip
<rafa> if you don't use modem you can remove S14ppp
<libben> just use nic's for my internet
<libben> no modem here.
<rafa> other one is S19cupsys this one is for cups
<libben> hmm
<libben> why not just complete removal in synaptic on hpprinting packages ?
<rafa> one thing, what we are doing du estart this runlevelosen't uninstall or remove the daemons only it won't load the next time yo
<libben> it should unlink it too
<rafa> yes, but I don't know in which package is hpprinting
<rafa> :D
<libben> hplip-ppds
<libben> for starter
<libben> i only searched for "printing"
<libben> and found som HP things
<libben> that all points to be printing daemons etc etc.
<rafa> if you don't need them remove them 
<libben> kdeprint i can leave. cause of kde sake, but all that has HP in its name, i will uninstall completly
<libben> well, this box wont get a printer .
<libben> has it been without one in 5 years.
<libben> ill think it wont be bothered with one later anyway
<`Nomad> I have a good one..   I need to find a dial-up router (physical, not a PC). :)  Any idea?
<rafa> no ideas nomad, may be use an old pc as a router
<`Nomad> it's my thought too, but I have to leave it behind and they're very non-technical..  I wouldn't want to have to come back down here to reboot anything :)
<`Nomad> still.. That's probably the best bet.  No HD, just a floppy or CD like Freesco
<rafa> nomad, there are many linux distros to do routing and fix in a floppy
<libben> rafa: i should be good with removing all that has with printing to do.
<rafa> it souldn't be difficult to find one for you
<libben> use knoppix =)
<libben> is cups crucial to the system? its ok to remove all that printing software?
<`Nomad> thanks.. that's what I think I'll end up doing.. a physical router that does that is probably too expensive for them too
<rafa> and old 386 would be enough, nomad
<rafa> I think you can remove all the printing software without problems
<rafa> libben, where I can find more info about the administrators button bug ???
<chx> i need to fool tar to chmod , that's --mode , but neither tar --mode 700 cf nor tar cf --mode 700 owrks
<rafa> well, I must leave
<rafa> see you
<chx> what's bus,id,lun for hdc?
<chx> oh. scandev. nice cdrdao!
<PiRX[lv] > i need prog to create image from web page (complete). Any suggestions?
<godzero> would pdf work, or do you want a png....
<spiral> hmmm, just a notice : amarok 1.3.2 out... :-P
<libben> amarok or kaffeine
<spiral> libben: amaroK
<libben> amarok only plays music right?
<libben> or does it do video also?
<spiral> libben: music only
<libben> k
<libben> then i dont need to stress it
<libben> just listen to shoutcasts servers anyway, and thats thru my xbox with xbmc
<othernoob> could a firmware update of a dvd burner done in windows cause speed problems in linux?
<MrFaber> Has anyone problems with the new breezy update?
<bazan>  Hi my cups is down
<bazan> i mean i can't view the admin web page
<bazan> I'm under hoary is this a known issue?
<MrFaber> cu all
#kubuntu 2005-09-27
<spiral> is amaroK maintener connected here ?
<Riddell> spiral: me or \sh
<spiral> Riddell: so for information, 1.3.2 is out, & I didn't manage to backport it using 1.3.1 sources...
<spiral> this might be "funny" :-/
<Riddell> spiral: yeah, I just noticed the 1.3.2
<Riddell> I'll take a look at packaging that and we can test it and see if mdz allows it into main
<spiral> Riddell: 1.3.1 was packaged just a few days ago :-/
<spiral> Riddell: good luck :-)
<spiral> 'bye everybody
<chx> welcome back world
<chx> 30 minutes to reinstall OS
<chx> and seems almost all my stuff works
<chx> no lynx by default?
<chx> LOL the US mirror is faster than the HU mirror
<chx> hilarious
<chx> YES! opera up and running.
<duce> I have got a problem in installing kubuntu - anyone here?
<nalioth> duce: whats that?
<duce> My problem?
<duce> X starts and then nothing else is happening...
<duce> I get this black/white screen with curser (which I can move) and nothing else
<Phily> Does this work
<duce> no
<duce> nothing else happens
<duce> KDE is not starting
<duce> and I can't "quit" X with Clrt+Alt+<--
<duce> ctrl
<duce> nalioth?
<godzero> give him a second, most people here do like 5 things at once
<godzero> can you ctrl-alt-f1?
<nalioth> duce: have you tried another console?
<godzero> nalioth: are you part of the del/maint team, or one of us users?
<godzero> dev/maint
<nalioth> godzero: maintenance?
<godzero> package maintainer, or whatever the masters of the universe et.all. are
<duce> nalioth, yes. Can't change the console after starting the Server...seems the System "hangs" on this point :(
<duce> huray - works. Have to install the nvidia driver
<nalioth> duce: did you find a solution?
<nalioth> godzero: i'm not on the dev/maint team, no
<musashi> hi everyone
<duce> nalioth, yes - no 'nv' -> 'nvidia' - I have to install the nvidia driver
<nalioth> duce: let us know, if it doesnt, i have another suggestion
<duce> nalioth, works fine for me with the nvidia driver. Don't know why not with nv - with Gentoo it works also with nv
<nalioth> duce: nvidia hardware is a sore spot for lots of folks
<musashi> can anyone tell me whats the terminal command line to install a deb file?
<nalioth> musashi: what deb is it? can you get it from the repos?
<musashi> nalioth: its cedega, and no
<nalioth> musashi: "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<musashi> thanks
<duce> nalioth, I am sorry - I am not very well in speaking nore writing english sore spot means "people don't touch this"?
<nalioth> duce: "sore spot" means that it causes one pain to touch, in other words, it is a pain in the rear
<Maneit> What's the name of the currently unstable kubuntu version?
<jsubl2> breezy
<nalioth> duce: "sore spot" is maybe Schmerz in den Hinterteilen
<Maneit> Okay. And how would one go about to upgrade from Hoary og Breezy?
<Maneit> to*
<Maneit> Same as in debian? Just change the sources.lst?
<duce> I would use other Hardware - but I don't think ATI ist "better"...
<jsubl2> yes
<Maneit> jsubl2: Just the names s/hoary/breezy/?
<jsubl2> Maneit: yes but if you have backports enabled.. comment that out
<Maneit> jsubl2: in the sources.lst?
<jsubl2> yeah 
<jsubl2> i forget the exact syntax..  backports or back-ports not sure
<Maneit> jsubl2: thanks :)
<jsubl2> kde side of breezy is very stable for me. ymmv
<chx> I loaded a directory of various files into noatun and the playlist went berserk: checks files in an infinite loop
<chx> any ideas?
<Maneit> jsubl2: 3.5 or 3.4?
<jsubl2> 3.4.2
<GeeZ`> anyone try installing the latest firefox  1.0.7, i get error of "./firefox-installer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GeeZ`> "
<jsubl2> 3.5 is only beta1
<Maneit> right :)
<Maneit> isn't it alpha1?
<lotusleaf> ff107 works for me
<jsubl2> chx.. if there are any mp3 in there you will have to get that piece
<GeeZ`> well pooh
<GeeZ`> i get that error everytime
<chx> jsubl2: which piece..? i do not understand
<jsubl2> chx i am looking for it
<GeeZ`> seeing how i have libstdc++.so.6
<Maneit> and; is there a linux-image for kubuntu recommended for laptops?
<jsubl2> chx https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=mp3
<jsubl2> akode-mpeg - Play MP3s in Kubuntu
<jsubl2> it is in the wiki link 
<jsubl2> Chx you will probably need the gstreamer stuff listed on that page also.. I am not sure if amarok uses the gstreamer or not.. but it can
<jsubl2> chx: depends on how you have your preferences set
<chx> I need libXm.so.3 . where to find that?? tried googling. tried faq. no cigar.
<nalioth> chx: whatever in the world are you compiling?
<chx> nalioth: nah compiling running opera
<nalioth> chx: opera the browser?
<chx> yes
<nalioth> chx: there's source code for it?
<chx> nalioth: no
<chx> /usr/lib/opera/plugins/operamotifwrapper-3: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nalioth> chx: search apt for libXm
<chx> nalioth: it should be in libmotif3 just I do not find any deb with that name
<chx> probably I installed the wrong opera version
<jsubl2> chx try the one with static libs or qt or somesuch
<chx> something is not right. not even mplayer is available.
<chx>  I enabled universe in adept
<jsubl2> did you get the win32codecs
<nalioth> adept <HISSSSSSSS>
<jsubl2> apt-cache search mozilla-mplayer usually works for me
<chx> nalioth: what's up?
<nalioth> adept has been rippin the guts out of folks' machines
<jsubl2> why is the topic pushing adept.. i read what the software was about and did not think i needed it
<godzero> Wow, massive storm just rolled in... thought the power spike killed my computer.. took a few tries to get her back up
<jsubl2> godzero: what part of the world you in
<godzero> minnesota... tornado country
<jsubl2> well i am in texas.. our turn is coming this weekend.  not on the coast tho
<nalioth> godzero: rita is coming to see me
<jsubl2> nalioth: you in texas as well
<nalioth> houston
<godzero> I was looking at that a few minutes ago... when do you think it will hit?
<jsubl2> ouch... you vacating
<jsubl2> fri night sat am
<godzero> that's good way to mess up you friday night buzz
<chx> whom should I bother with adept notes?
<jsubl2> no idea
<godzero> I noticed adept is on my computer... avoiding it like the plague
<chx> godzero: what's so wrong with the poor thing?
<chx> is there a way to list installed packages in the chronological order of their installation?
<godzero> It simply refused to turn back on
<godzero> chx: you meen adept?
<chx> yes
<godzero> just the bits of buzz I hear about it makes me want to wait - 
<godzero> and I'm on breezy... kinda an oximoron... I know
<godzero> kded is having a feild day with my cpu cycles since I powered it back up... wonder just wft that spike did
<philyco> so close to what
<Maneit> After upgrading from hoary to breezy, X.org won't start, I was using the ATI-drivers in hoary, how can I update them to work with breezy?
* philyco learning bitchX
<godzero> mnaeit: the fglrx drivers gave me a hard time, but the stock ati ones worked
<godzero> is xorg.conf using ati or fglrx?
<Maneit> fglrx
<godzero> black screen?
<Maneit> X just dies
<godzero> is your xorg, xorg-fglrx and linux-restricted-modules up to date?
<Maneit> Dunno, acctually helping a friend, and he rebooted
<godzero> the reason I ask, is the ones from a couple days ago simply didn't work
<nalioth> godzero: bug hunting season sucks
<godzero> change oxrg.conf to use ati, that'll get 2d working.. then re-install xorg, xorg-fglrx, and resticted modules
<Maneit> why can't he just reinstall the stuff from console? :>
<godzero>  packages: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-8-386, xorg-driver-fglrx, xserver-xorg
<regeya> wheeee!
<jsubl2> nalioth you vacating the houston area
<regeya> oh honey houston, houston means I'm one day closer to yooooooou....
<regeya> okeydoke, where are the kipi plugins :P
<nalioth> jsubl2: why?
<jsubl2> they said on the news they were evacuating galveston and parts of houston.. just curiousx
<bjv> Question. getting kubuntu out of the box.. 2 apps cant use my sound card at the same time?
<regeya> hm, why would galveston be antsy about a big hurricane...
<jsubl2> seems odd they would only evacuating part of a town
<bjv> surely kubuntu comes with the right mixers or whatever to do this?
<regeya> well, calling houston a 'town'...
<nalioth> jsubl2: somce of the southern counties are having mandatory evacuation
<bjv> what output plugin/setting should i be using to get 2 applications to share my sound subsystem?
<nalioth> bjv: hoary or breezy?
<bjv> hoary with a lot of apt-get dist-upgrading.
<bjv> the disk was 5.04 though.
<jsubl2> sound has always worked out of the box for me.
<bjv> with 2 applications?
<jsubl2> not sure about that.. i normally just care about 1
<bjv> yeah, i have a situation where i would like 3
<jsubl2> all kde apps
<bjv> no, xmms/wine/teamspeak
<bjv> even running xmms by itself supresses KDE and it's system noises, though.
<mustafu> XMMS and KDE play nice in my experience, at least
<bjv> ah ha!
<bjv> the arts pluggin i apt-got is working.
<bjv> alright, i guess ive got this licked.
<bjv> strange though.
<godzero> If you have a good soundcard, you wont have those probs, but like bjv.. I also only get audio from 1 program at a time
<bjv> ive just AC97 from my motherboard.
<godzero> yep
<bjv> well, with aRts i can play 2 mp3s from 2 concurrent xmms
<godzero> I was hopefull thier standardizing on gstreamer would fix that....
<bjv> eh, now i just need to figgure out how to get wine to use aRts :\
<Phily> bjv: try artdsp wine
<Maneit> After upgrading from hoary to breezy X dies with the message: could not open default font "fixed"" <- how can I fix that?
<godzero> will artdsp wrap anything?
<regeya> sorry, didn't notace the [global]  part
<bjv> it's actually the cvs build of transgamings pos software.
<regeya> also didn't notice what channel.  double 'doh
<bjv> im reading their faqs on aRts now..
<regeya> there should be an arts driver for wine...oh, transgaming.  dunno, then.
<chx> how could I tell apt that libqt3c102-mt is now libqt3-mt ?
<bjv> yeah, i gave 'artsdsp cvscedega unrealtournament.exe' a shot, but no dice. :(
<pc22> whats the 192.168.0.1 ---->> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently??
<jsubl2> pc22: i believe that would be the ip of the computer you would like to mount the share from
<regeya> confirmed:  with mainstream wine, there is an aRts sound module.  don't know about transgaming still.
* regeya has arts disabled, personally
<pc22> jsubl2, but im on dhcp. isnt ipadd changing in dhcp?
<godzero> 192.168.0.1 is your router
<pc22> ok
<pc22> thanks will try
<jsubl2> godzero: did you read the doc he posted
<jsubl2> Network computer's IP: 192.168.0.1
<pc22> jsubl2, isnt ip dynamic on dhcp?
<godzero> I don't think they should have used 192.168.0.1 as an example, 192.168.0.x would have been less confusing
<jsubl2> pc22: at work with properly configured about everything probably.. home on a small dhcp/router probably not
<jsubl2> if you can ping the target computer by name... just use that otherwise... use the ip or put it in your /etc/hosts file
<godzero> pc22: if the computer you're trying to share is windows, the ip addr can be found with the command ipconfig (inwindows box)
<pc22> ok now
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok/ amarok 1.3.2 testers wanted
<pc22> now the problem is it wont allow me to login
<jsubl2> cool.. Riddell you have one
<pc22> im on windows accessing ubuntu. it wont allow me to access
<nalioth> Riddell: there are no ppc builds there
<jsubl2> fast site
<Riddell> nalioth: I don't have a ppc
<pc22> godzero, what i want to share is ubuntupc
<pc22> godzero, what i want to share is ubuntupc ,  im on windows accessing ubuntu. it wont allow me to access
<pc22> asking me a password. ive used the password but still no access\
<jsubl2> Riddell: is that for hoary or breezy  
<Riddell> jsubl2: breezy
<jsubl2> cool
* Riddell beds
<nalioth> Riddell: will the diff and the dsc work for me?
<Riddell> nalioth: yes, you can build it yourself
<nalioth> just gotta scrounge up the source code
<Riddell> same URL
<godzero> pc22: you have to configure who can access via samba
<pc22> where is that? and how?
<jsubl2> Riddell: i get a depends error -- amarok depends on kdelibs4c2 (>= 4:3.4.91); however: Version of kdelibs4c2 on system is 4:3.4.2-0ubuntu4.
<nalioth> jsubl2: use a hammer
<nalioth> jsubl2: heh heh
<jsubl2> i used a hammer but did not have an engine for sound.. so i apt-get -f install and fixed it
<godzero> pc22: kdesu kcontrol... look for file sharing... bit of a pain sometimes
<regeya> holy crap.  I forgot how awesome kde apps were.  it's like I've moved up from playskool to something designed for adults.
<jsubl2> so amarok is now playing
<sproingie> will x86-64 builds of kde 3.5 be available through the same repos?
<regeya> specifically, I grabbed digikam and kipi-plugins from an unofficial source.  rawk.
<jsubl2> i love the new random mix playlist in amarok
<regeya> I dare anyone to try to print 3x5" prints from arbitrary files in gThumb.  I dare ya.
<regeya> dare ya to do the same in gnome-photo-printer.
<jsubl2> i use digikam..  
* regeya is full of love, sorry for the raving, I'll soon stop
<sproingie> i'll settle for having aspect ratios in digikam's crop
<bjv> alsa, how do you check what 'version' is installed?
<regeya> heh.
<bjv> i see many separate packages with the name alsa. :\
<sproingie> i'm tired of having my wine install eat itself, but picasa's the only photo app i can stomach
<regeya> heh.
<regeya> oh, look.  gem is updating its index for the second time in a 'gem update'
<regeya> grr,
<kairu0> hey
<Phily> Any hotplug experts here I've got a question about kde and automounting usb cams, memory...
<Phily> When pluging in a cameara or usb thumb drive appears on the desktop, but when clicking on in I get an error message 
<Phily> browing in media folder I have no problem reading files of it
<Phily> This is the only thing stopping my girlfriend from using kubuntu
<sproingie> what error message is that?
<Toma-> how do u set the gtk engine with kubuntu?
<godzero> ../media/sda1 does not exist?
<godzero> I just tried it too, hrmmm
<sproingie> hm. i remember getting that sometime back
<sproingie> i just made a link from media: to my desktop and kept it there
<Phily> I can't belevie this I,ve been banned from xchat
<godzero> just now trying adept updater, I like the expandable info
<Phily> I'm no irc guru how to i get unbanned because some smart pants abused his pwer
<nalioth> Phily: banned in #xchat?
<Phily> yep from #xhat channel
<jsubl2> Riddell: i noticed you put up the gstreamer engine for the new amarok version.. it is working well for me...
<_blake> trying to install unixODBC
<_blake> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths or run configure with --enable-gui=no!
<Phily> _blake: install x developpement package
<_blake> cant find in kynaptic
<Phily> try apt-get
<_blake> apt-get install x development package?
<_blake> ah x protocol dev files
<Phily> _blake: apt-get install xlibs-dev
<Phily> _blake: don't forget sudo
<_blake> heh
<_blake> yea i found it in the pkg manager
<_blake> 39 files required to install
<_blake> need this to run a market analysis program
<Phily> can u list them at #paste
<Phily> _blake: are you compiling the program
<_blake> yes
<nalioth> _blake: what market analysis program is that?
<Phily> _blake:  I'm interested also
<goose_boy> hey how to i run the kde setup wizard again?
<_blake> MAS
<nalioth> _blake: is that in the repos?
<goose_boy> the setup wizard?
<goose_boy> how do i run that
<_blake> i dont think so
<_blake> didnt try though
<_blake> try here for more info http://eiffel-mas.sourceforge.net/
<_blake> you need libodbc.so.1
<goose_boy> how to i run the kde setup wizard again?
<goose_boy> doesnt anyone know?
<_blake> finally finished configuring odbc, now compiling
<op> are there any wisiwyg html editors for linux that i can use?
<KingBahamut> nvu
<nalioth> op: several, besides nvu. quanta, screem (i think it's wysiwyg)
<nalioth> op: mozilla/seamonkey composer
<seth_k> Quanta's wysiwyg is pretty bad
<seth_k> and composer == nvu
<_blake> any favs?
<nalioth> seth_k: c'mon man, seamonkey composer is the shizzle, lol
<seth_k> nalioth, I'm just saying it's the same app as Nvu
<seth_k> Nvu is just standalone
<_blake> i am going back to the dark-side
<_blake> ive decided to buy an old laptop and throw M$ on it
<_blake> for macromedia stuff alone
<op> okay i have downloaded seamonkey and it is saying that i need glib and the gtk installed on my system any way i can get those easily?
<nalioth> op: use kynaptic
<nalioth> op: what you are looking for ends in -dev
<Phily> I love vnc
<op> nalioth what do you mean wha i am looking for ends in -dev?
<op> i am so new at this
<nalioth> op: use the search feature in kynaptic to look for those files, pick those files and the ones with the same name ending in -dev
<op> okay thanks
<pc11> hello
<kianziack> hello
<kianziack> any one need help
<kianziack> hell0o
<kianziack> argh
<kianziack> need help
<nalioth> kianziack: ask your question
<kianziack> any one form kde here
<kianziack> any one form kde here
<kianziack> argh
<kianziack> Nalioth
<kianziack> are form KDE?
<kianziack> are you 
<nalioth> kianziack: if you dont ask your question, nobody can answer you
<kianziack> ohh ok
<kianziack> i'm having problem with my yahoo messenger
<kianziack> i cant put my password
<kianziack> is that a bug or what
<nalioth> kianziack: i'm not personally familiar with yahoo messenger on linux
<kianziack> wahh
<kianziack> what os do you have
<nalioth> kianziack: i run ubuntu, but dont run yahoo messenger
<kianziack> ohh i see
<kianziack> heyy
<kianziack> do you run games on your ubuntu?
<kianziack> i mean what games do you have on your pc?
<kianziack> coz im having trouble installing online games
<kianziack> any one
<godzero> what onlinegame(s)?
<kianziack> like khan online
<godzero> I run a few from main & universe
<godzero> never heard of it
<kianziack> what it universe?
<kianziack> do you have url of that games?
<kianziack> is that an onlinhe games to?
<godzero>  universe is a server full of all kinds of programs for ubuntu, even games
<kianziack> ohh i see
<kianziack> 2d i think
<godzero> most are 2d
<kianziack> do i have to use cedega on that or wineX?
<godzero> no, I stay away from windows software
<kianziack> why
<godzero> no use for it
<Lichte> I'm trying to install 3.5 beta 1 and kdelibs-data barfs because of some kttsd package; any way I can get past this ??
<Lichte> everything else installed just fine
<godzero> have you tried linuxgames.com?
<Lichte> I can't remove kttsd either
<Lichte> and apt-get -f install *still* barfs
<kianziack> i try but i love that games
<godzero> can you post a link so I can see what game yu're talking about?
<kianziack> wait
<kianziack> who me ^_^
<godzero> ;)
<godzero> litchte: where is everyone apt-getting 3.5 beta 1
<Lichte> godzero: deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<Lichte> godzero: there is a web site for 3.5beta1 at kubuntu.org
<regeya> breezy == unstable, hth
<godzero> I'm running breezy
<Lichte> 3.5 isn't in breezy
<kianziack> how about kubuntu
<Lichte> you can use 3.5 in hoary too
<godzero> kianziack: I'm running kubuntu breezy badger.. the next version of kubuntu comming out
<kianziack> godzero: do you know how to install cedega?
<Lichte> read the web site, they have 3.5beta1 for both Hoary and Breezy
<Lichte> so, how can I force the installation of kdelibs-data ???
<kianziack> Lichte:  do you have URL?
<Lichte> kianziack: kubuntu.org
<Lichte> kianziack: there is a link to 3.5beta1 in the upper right hand corner
<godzero> kianziack: iirc cedega is a propeteary addon to wine.. I think it has a pretty automatic installer
<kianziack> uhm i'm a new user of kubuntu and im having trouble installing with my games
<godzero> just "sudo apt-get wine" then look for a wine channel or message board
<Lichte> anyone know who to get apt-get to force an install ?
<Lichte> s/who/how
<nalioth> Lichte: open a terminal and type "man apt-get"
<godzero> are alot of people having trouble apt-getting 3.5?
<Lichte> nalioth: I have
<Lichte> gee, I wonder why I came here
<kianziack> i having trouble apt-getting 
<nalioth> Lichte: i usually use dpkg to force installations
<godzero> kianziack: hve you used apt-get before?
<kianziack> actually this is my first time
<godzero> ok
<kianziack> using kubuntu
<godzero> yep
<kianziack> my problem is install games
<kianziack> from xp
<godzero> first let me tellyou what apt-get does: it can update your software, and install software for you.
<kianziack> o i see
<kianziack> how about compiler?
<godzero> first wee gotta tell it where to get software
<nalioth> kianziack: for compiling, install "build-essential"
<godzero> it's already compiled for you
<Lichte> nalioth: I don't see any option in dpkg man page that seems to force an install, what command do you use with dpkg ?
<kianziack> what's build-essential?
<godzero> it's software that lets you compile
<kianziack> is that a package of gcc
<nalioth> Lichte: at the risk ok killing my system, i use "dpkg -i --force<options> filename.deb
<nalioth> Lichte: try dpkg --force-help  for more info
<Lichte> hmm, maybe confilcts
<Lichte> conflicts
<kianziack> yah howbout the dependencies?
<kianziack> using dpkg
<Lichte> nalioth: well, I know this won't kill my system
<Lichte> nalioth: apt-get won't install a package because of a stupid .png file in kttds
<godzero> kianziack: I want you to open a console (alt-f2, konsole) then type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Lichte> nalioth: and apt won't let me remove kttds either
<godzero> kianziack: once the text editor is open, I want you to look for the lies that start with "# deb", remove the "#" and " " so they read "deb..."
<Lichte> no one else is using 3.5beta1 ?
<kianziack> anybody here who has successfully installed khan for cedega?
<nalioth> Lichte: simple solution. locate package in /var/cache/apt/archive  and use dpkg to force it
<Lichte> nalioth: that's what I'm trying to do :)
<nalioth> Lichte: forcing dpkg can break your box
<Lichte> nalioth: I understand that
<Lichte> nalioth: I can live without accessability stuff 
<nalioth> Lichte: if you're only overwriting a png, then go ahead
<Lichte> nalioth: I am
<Lichte> I'm surprised no one else has run into this problem
<Lichte> am I an early adopter of the 3.5 packages ?
<godzero> lichte: it would seem so
<Lichte> ;)
<Lichte> ah, --force-all looks good
<Lichte> there we go
<Lichte> that put it to it
<godzero> I'm interested to see how this works out
<kianziack> godzero:  what's next?
<kianziack> godzero: i allready earsed it
<godzero> kianziack: so the lines read "deb http:..."?
<godzero> press control-o
<godzero> press enter
<godzero> press control-x
<godzero> now once out of the editor, type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<godzero> no, before that
<godzero> type 
<Lichte> brb
<kianziack> godzero:  yes
<godzero> "sudo apt-get update", then "sudo apt-get install wine"
<kianziack> godzero:
<kianziack> wine is no longer available in apt-get
<godzero> ?
<godzero> I see it in breezy
<kianziack> do i need to edit the sources.lst file?
<Toma-> cedega = <3
<kianziack> sources.list i mean
<godzero> yes
<godzero> I showed you up there ^^^^
<godzero> kianziack: I want you to open a console (alt-f2, konsole) then type "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<godzero> kianziack: once the text editor is open, I want you to look for the lies that start with "# deb", remove the "#" and " " so they read "deb..."
<godzero> press control-o
<godzero> press enter
<godzero> press control-x
<kianziack> errr
<godzero> lichte: how's it looking?
<Lichte> godzero: great!  I'm back in 3.5 sweetness
<godzero> lichte: I might have to do that
<kianziack> godzero: wahh i i just remove the "deb" 
<Lichte> I was using the svn trunk ebuilds in Gentoo before trying Kubuntu, and I *hated* going back to 3.4.x
<kianziack> godzero: i wont work anymore
<godzero> kianziack: just remove the # and the space before deb
<godzero> there's like 6-8 of them
<kianziack> godzero: ok wait
<Lichte> I'm very excited to see the kubuntu guys so active with uptodate packages for kde
<Lichte> even if one of the packages has to be shoe-horned into the system ;)
<Lichte> nalioth: thanks for your help
<godzero> did you just rm that png?
<Lichte> godzero: no, I used dpkg to force things
<nalioth> Lichte: np
<godzero> oh, ya.. --force-al
<Lichte> yes
<Toma-> Lichte: u talking about kde 3.5?
<nalioth> godzero: it doesnt matter if he rm'd it, dpkg still knows it doesnt belong there (the new one)
<Lichte> Toma-: yes
<Toma-> is it awesome?
<Lichte> Toma-: yes, it is
<godzero> I was only 1/2 watching, I thought the png was there from 3.4
<Lichte> Toma-: I've been using 3.5 for some time now; when I was using gentoo I had the svn ebuilds
<Lichte> godzero: the png is from kttsd
<kianziack> godzero: be back have to go for lunch
<Toma-> how very hardcore of you :)
<Lichte> lol
<Johnny-> !winpartition
<ubotu> Johnny-: Syntax error in line 1
<Johnny-> !windowspartitions
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Johnny-
<Johnny-> !windowspartition
<ubotu> Johnny-: I don't know
<Johnny-> Argh
<Lichte> well, I wanted to do some hacking on the code, so svn is a must have
<Johnny-> What was the command?
<godzero> nice bot
<Johnny-> !windows partition
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Johnny-
<Johnny-> !windows partitions
<ubotu> Johnny-: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> windowsdrives is, like, totally, Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows partions mount automatically
<Johnny-> That's the one
<Johnny-> :)
<godzero> I can't do that dave....
<Lichte> now I've got some configuring to do
<winslow> Haldo
<winslow> I can't set the resolution any higher than 640*480!
<nalioth> !tell winslow about resolution
<winslow> I even tried adding it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Lichte> winslow: did you add it to the beginning of the line ?
<winslow> Yes
<Lichte> did you try ctrl+alt++ ?
<winslow> Well, I added it and pressed CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE.
<godzero> my fglrx driver wouldn't do most resolutions 'till I added hand crafted mode lines
<winslow> OK
<winslow> I'll try ^ALT+.
<winslow> G2G
<Lichte> you can cycle through your resolutions with ctrl alt +
<Lichte> godzero: what is the fglrx driver for ?
<godzero> ati 3d
<godzero> well, nvidia too i think
<Lichte> I have an ATI 7500 pci card, can I use that driver ?
<godzero> not sure if it goes back that far
<Lichte> probably not
<godzero> I think 8500 +
<Lichte> ok
<Lichte> oh, heres a question for everyone;  I can ftp on the command line to my isp account, but if I use ANY graphical ftp client or konqueror, it fails;  my isp is using proftpd; any ideas ??
<Lichte> quanta fails; everything fails
<godzero> I just looked, yep, 7500 and better
<Lichte> godzero: oh??
<godzero> no, mistype 8500
<Lichte> gah!
<godzero> sorry
<Lichte> you lifted my up, and then dashed me on the rocks! :P
<godzero> man, I'm sorry. Didn't meen to do that to you
<Lichte> lol
<Lichte> I was just thinking that my hardware is still kick ass
<Lichte> but no
<Lichte> I need to find some adblock filters
<godzero> lichte: on the proftp subject.. no, I don't know any gui that does non plaintext authentication
<nalioth> Lichte: go to uncle google and type "floppymoose adblock"
<Lichte> nalioth: good idea
<Lichte> godzero: so proftpd doesn't allow gui clients ??
<nalioth> Lichte: excellent idea, wait til you see floppymooses page and the links he has
<Lichte> nalioth: oh?  I can't wait
<Lichte> godzero: oh, I see what you mean
<Lichte> I think
<nalioth> Lichte: do you use a hosts file?
<Lichte> my ISP allows plaintext
<godzero> backspace (x50) lol, k
<Lichte> nalioth: yes
<Lichte> godzero: lol
<Lichte> godzero: sorry 'bout that
<godzero> the only reason that _I_ can think of that proftp would not allow client X is authentication method... or some gui clients do a lot of "open"s
<godzero> to populate the display
<Lichte> hmmmm
<Lichte> yes
<Lichte> I'll check the authentication methods then
<Lichte> that's a good place to start
<Lichte> ok, I'm finished configuring, now I'll checkout nalioth's adblock page
<Lichte> hmmm, this is a css file
<Lichte> will konqueror import that, or should I just have konqueror use that css file as the default css file ?
<Lichte> when I say import, I mean the adblock filter section in konqueror
<nalioth> Lichte: konquerer will use it from its place in ~/.mozilla/chrome/bleh
<nalioth> Lichte: choose custom css in konq, and browse to the mozilla directory
<lwells> hi all
<Lichte> nalioth: ok
<Larry> i have a question about screen saver
<Lichte> nalioth: woah, I had konq import it in the adblock section, and it blocks everything
<nalioth> Lichte: it sure is nice, too
<Larry> How can you set it so that the screen turns off after awhile
<nalioth> Lichte: if you read the bottom of the floppymoose page, it has an extra code snippet to keep flash from loading (until you tell it to)
<Lichte> nalioth: I saw that
<nalioth> Larry: in the power settings of your screen saver properties
<nalioth> Lichte: it works well
<Larry> ok
<Lichte> nalioth: I'm going to try it out
<Lichte> shit, this thing is adblocking and I didn't import any rules!
<Lichte> wow
<nalioth> Lichte: pretty slick, eh?
<Lichte> nalioth: very!
<nalioth> Lichte: between this and a good hosts file, you'll rarely be bothered by ads again
<godzero> how does it do on those css (or whatever they are) fake popups?
<Lichte> :D
<chx> oooh even sshfs is there in breezy! whom should I congratulate?
<nalioth> godzero: you have to try it, it will kill damn near every bothersome thing you'll come across
<kianziack> any one using cedega here?
<godzero> uncle google won't tell me about "floppymouse adblock"
<chavo> nalioth, I've been using a custom css adblocker in konq for a long time
<godzero> moose
<chavo> but 3.5 has it's own adblocker
<godzero> ah
<nalioth> Lichte: send godzero the URL for floppymoose, please
<chavo> with right click integration, etc.
<chx> also, the mplayer in breezy is _working_ while the one in Hoary simply does not :(
<godzero> I found the css
<godzero> doesn't seem to help, I set it as konqueror's default css, but I don't see any differencce
<nalioth> godzero: you will
<Lichte> godzero: floppymouse.com
<nalioth> Lichte: floppymoose, buddy
<nalioth> moose
<nalioth> moose
<godzero> I have javascript set to smart.. so I don't have popup problems, and I don't mind banners... but those fake popups bug me
<godzero> lol, I read it as mouse at first too
<nalioth> godzero: you may still have "fake popups" but i've found the css and hosts file pretty much pulls the carpet out of most of that trash
* nalioth is shocked when he has to use an unprotected system at the amount of ads and trash on each web page
<Lichte> sorry
<Lichte> yes, floppymoose.com
<Lichte> well, I'm using both the css file and the adblock in konqi
<Lichte> I'm about ready to put it to the test, Yahoo ;)
<nalioth> Lichte: www.msnbc.com is good too as is www.wired.com
<Lichte> ok
<Lichte> wow, it's stopped yahoo cold
<Lichte> no flash crap either
<nalioth> Lichte: but you can click on the flash to play it
<Lichte> I get a click box to start the flash stuff if I want it
<Lichte> very nice
<Lichte> oh wait, that click box is another konqi feature
<Lichte> msnbc.com is clean
<chx> if I remove kubuntu-desktop package, will anything break?
<Lichte> oh wait, the biggest test I know of is weather.com
<Lichte> and foxnews.com
<Lichte> those have a ton of flash and ads
<Lichte> ah, but now they are both clean :)
<Lichte> hmm, looks like I might get some of the remnants of Rita next week
<godzero> about installing 3.5 beta 1... how do I import the pgp keys?
<Lichte> godzero: dl it from the kubuntu.org web site
<Lichte> godzero: http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Lichte> then run apt-keys on that file
<godzero> duh.. right as i hit enter i saw the key
<Lichte> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Lichte> then you'll be good to go
<nalioth> chx: no. but make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed when you dist-upgrade next
<nalioth> godzero: importing gpg keys is not essential
<godzero> I know.. but i hate the wanings every time i update
<chx> nalioth: so, I can remove things like kaffeine I do notl like now but when I dist-upgrade next I need to put it back? I won't bother then :)
<Lichte> it wouldn't let me upgrade without importing the key
<nalioth> chx: well, 'kubuntu-desktop' is a metapackage
<Lichte> I never use kubuntu-desktop; I just apt-get install kde
<chx> nalioth: wel, I am just learning what is a metapackage :)
<Lichte> I never use kubuntu-desktop because of the horrid kaffeine and openoffice
<chx> Lichte: I need ooimpress to write invoices. Got a better way?
<chx> not impress
<chx> doh
<chx> calc
<Lichte> chx: I was just saying that kubuntu-desktop brings it in by default
<Lichte> it shouldn't do that, you can always apt-get openoffice
<Lichte> chx:  is Kugar the same thing ?
<Lichte> oh, calc ?
<Lichte> I'm not sure
<godzero> restarting x
<Lichte> godzero: wb
<Lichte> godzero: well ?
<godzero> that was too easy
<godzero> i'm scared
<Lichte> lol
<godzero> little tweek here and there
<Lichte> godzero: did you have to force the install of kdelibs-data ?
<godzero> I like the pager, finally has thumbnales on the kicker
<godzero> no
<Lichte> yeah
<godzero> the upgrade was 100% smooth
<Lichte> hmmm, I wonder why I'm the only one with kdelibs-data and kttds problems
<Lichte> do you have kttds on your rig ?
<godzero> we prolly have different add-on packages installed
<godzero> I don't know
<godzero> how do I know if I have kttsd
<aftertaf> morning
<Lichte> um, you can try apt-cache show kttsd
<Lichte> howdy aftertaf 
<aftertaf> ;)
<godzero> oops I ctrl-alt-esc -ed the desktop
<godzero> brb
<Lichte> d'oh!
<godzero> no, ktts isn't installed
<Lichte> godzero: I see
<Lichte> that would explain it
<Lichte> wb aftertaf 
<aftertaf> lol Lichte cheers ;)
<Lichte> woah!  Hover your mouse pointer over the clock, godzero 
<godzero> ya, i saw
<Lichte> :D
<aftertaf> anyone know how to setup kdm to display a list of userswhen you have the usetheme flag set to true???
<Lichte> aftertaf: I noticed that it doesn't work too
<aftertaf> hmmm. i have disables themes for now.....
<Lichte> most curious
<aftertaf> a bug i tell ya a bug
<Lichte> could very well be
* aftertaf squashes bugs (real ones)
<godzero> I couldn't get it to work ounder hoary, I thought I messed up
<godzero> under
<aftertaf> godzero:  wazzat, kdm ?
<godzero> ya, kdm themes
<Larry> hi all
<godzero> litchte: If you hover over the kicker's pager, it lists the windows
<godzero> nice
<nalioth> godzero: what is the URL for the fancy new kde?
<godzero> screenies or debs?
<aftertaf> you wanting to try 3.5  nalioth ?
<Lichte> godzero: wow, nice
<godzero> deb setup         http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php
<godzero> *for hoary or breezy
<damnhil> how do I enable spell check in KDE?
<Lichte> damnhil: kcontrol -> KDE components -> Spell Checker
<moj0rising> damnhil: on what application?
<nalioth> aftertaf: yes i am
<moj0rising> ah. never mind.
<aftertaf> nalioth:  nice one..... you may have given me the courage to try too.... ;)  the packages are for ppc too?
<damnhil> Lichte, how do I configure it? aspell or ispell?
<Lichte> damnhil: I use aspell, it seems to be the standard
<Lichte> damnhil: make sure it's installed; it should be though, kubuntu installs it by defaults
<damnhil> Lichte, do u have dictionary=aspell default, encoding=US-ASCII, Client=Aspell there?
<Lichte> damnhil: I have default, but you can set it to whatever you like
<Lichte> damnhil: sometimes I set it to british english
<Lichte> as I prefer their spelling
<Lichte> maybe I'll invent my own spelling and create a lichte-en aspell plugin
<Lichte> something along the lines of ebonics
<godzero> 3.5 beta 1 is onlt 386 right now
<nalioth> godzero: well that sucks hard, i run ppc
<nalioth> ppc users are always denied the candy
<aftertaf> nalioth:  not enough of you around , noone to create the packages....
<godzero> I wonder how lonk untill they compile for ppc or x86-64
<nalioth> aftertaf: is the source on that page?
<aftertaf> nope, youll have to get on to Riddell for that...
<Lichte> if you compile and install from the source .deb, can you set the compiler flags, etc. ??
<morrow> is there any (KDE) Tool in kubuntu for automatic network detection?
<Lichte> morrow: does lisa do that ?
<Lichte> I know lisa lets you browse a network, but I've never used it
<morrow> lisa is just a network browser.. i'm searching for something like the "whereami" package to autoset some settings based on Wlan SSID, DHCP addresses, etc
<Lichte> I see
<Lichte> ah, the newest superkaramba is in 3.5beta1 too
<Lichte> I can finally try the new themes that are out
<seaLne> anyone seen this problem with debootstrap (on sarge):
<seaLne> brewster# rm -rf breezy-chroot/
<seaLne> brewster# debootstrap breezy ./breezy-chroot ftp://mirror.cis.strath.ac.uk/ubuntu
<seaLne> /usr/sbin/debootstrap: line 3: finddebs_style: command not found
<seaLne> err ignore the rm :)
<damnhil> I have to manually spell check in kmail. Autospell checking works well in kword . Why is that?
<damnhil> I guess Chinese version has problems with spell checking.
<nalioth> Lichte: you'll have to decant the source i believe 
<Lichte> nalioth: ok
<kianziack> hello Lichte 
<Lichte> hiya kianziack 
<kianziack> Lichte: what games do you have on your pc
<Lichte> kianziack: I have none right now
<Lichte> kianziack: I'll install Railroad Tycoon II soon though
<kianziack> Lichte: using cedega?
<kianziack> or it work on kubuntu
<Lichte> kianziack: oh no, it's a native linux game
<Lichte> kianziack: it's a Loki port
<kianziack> Lichte: hmm i have no idea about thath games
<kianziack> Lichte: can i have the url plz
<Lichte> I think Loki is out of business now
<kianziack> Lichte: is that an rpg games? 
<Lichte> kianziack: it's a train sim
<kianziack> Lichte: oh i see
<kianziack> Lichte:  have you try installing cedega?
<Lichte> kianziack: nope; my machine won't play any modern games; it's too old
<godzero> kde 3.5 B1: Somethings don't work: hover over system monitor doesn't tool tip, terminal sessions menu doesn't work.. some other little "yep this is beta" problems
<Lichte> interesting
<Lichte> aftertaf: connection problems ?\
<damnhil> just let any chinese users know that the spelling in KDE control center must be set to Dictionary=English(United States of America), Encoding=UTF-8, Client=ASPELL. Restart any program such as kopete to see the effects
<aftertaf> Lichte:  poxy proxy strikes again....
<Lichte> aftertaf: bummage
<aftertaf> 1 week since i notified them of a pb.
<aftertaf> Lichte:  arse, even!! :)
<Lichte> lol
<pc11> im back
<pc11> i was disconnected
<Lichte> wb kianziack 
<kianziack> ^_^
<kianziack> where are we ?
<kianziack> hmm
<kianziack> ohh 
<Lichte> in cyberspace
<kianziack> Lichte:  have you try installing cedega?
<aftertaf> lol
<kianziack> hi! aftertaf 
<Lichte> kianziack: nope; my machine won't play any modern games; it's too old
<kianziack> Lichte: ohh i see
<aftertaf> hi kianziack :)
<kianziack> Lichte:  i love playing online games like gunzduel but i hate billgates
<Lichte> kianziack: I play MUDs for online fun
<kianziack> Lichte: so i install kubuntu 
<kianziack> Lichte:  then now im having trouble installing with cedega
<Lichte> kianziack: I see
<Lichte> I tried wine once
<Lichte> I think I got Deus Ex to start up
<Lichte> didn't try to play it though
<kianziack> Lichte: you can visit the site www.gunzduel.com if you dont have idea
<kianziack> Lichte: why
<Lichte> kianziack: ok, thanks
<aftertaf> i got harry potter working in cedega once.... (mule version ;))
<Lichte> kianziack: Deus Ex won't play well on windows on this hardware, I didn't want to try it in an emulator
<kianziack> Lichte: ohh sorry
<kianziack> Lichte: its http://gunzonline.com/
<kianziack> Lichte: ^_^
<Lichte> kianziack: ok
<kianziack> Lichte: the microsft team just came to my cafe and warn me for using xp os
<Lichte> kianziack: it looks interesting
<kianziack> Lichte: it was a fun game
<Lichte> kianziack: were the xp installs without proper licensing ?
<kianziack> Lichte: yeah
<kianziack> ^_^
<Lichte> kianziack: you should have given them a good pistol whipping
<kianziack> >_<
<aftertaf> i can try installing kde 3.5 in a chroot, right?  if i install xserver on it too... ?
<Lichte> aftertaf: you don't have kubuntu on your box ?
<godzero> I have such a #%@#$ for microsoft, I wont even use wine as to not give programmers a reason to use thier tools
<kianziack> Lichte:  have you try this game http://www.xilero.net/download.php
<Lichte> godzero: I don't blame you
<kianziack> godzero: hello are you familiar with this game http://www.xilero.net/download.php?
<Lichte> kianziack: no, I've never even heard of it
<aftertaf> Lichte:  yes i do..... :)
<kianziack> Lichte:  how old are you?
<aftertaf> have kde
<Lichte> I've been out of touch with games since "Commander Keen" and "Wolfenstien"
<Lichte> kianziack: I'm 40
<kianziack>  Lichte  so what you ups to?
<kianziack> Lichte:  wew im 27
<kianziack> Lichte:  and still love playing 
<kianziack> ^_^
<Lichte> kianziack: I hate fps games; I like the 2d side scrollers
<Lichte> kianziack: I also like rpg and simulations
<kianziack> Lichte:  then you gonna like http://www.xilero.net/download.php <--- this game
<Lichte> kianziack: I'm looking at it now
<godzero> no, never seen it... but I am a RPG fan. I especially like the final fantasy games
<kianziack> Lichte:  you name it
<kianziack> Lichte:  but i cant find the online finbal fantasy i been waiting for that
<Lichte> kianziack: this is a windows game
<kianziack> Lichte:  but i cant find the online final fantasy i been waiting for that
<Lichte> kianziack: I didn't know there was an online final fantasy
<godzero> ff11
<Lichte> what did you guys think of Baulders Gate ?
<godzero> great
<Lichte> yeah, I liked it too
<kianziack> what's the url 
<Lichte> I have no idea
<Lichte> wb aftertaf 
<godzero> pool of radiance on the c=64 & amiga got me into pc rpging
<kianziack> Lichte: godzero  what are you up to 
<kianziack> i mean your job
<godzero> I played the playstation 2 version of baulder's gate like 20 times thru
<godzero> I desighn robotics
<godzero> industrial automation, that is
<Lichte> I only tried the PC version
<Chousuke> If you ever feel like going back to windows, remember: http://www.students.tut.fi/~oranenj/screwed.png
<godzero> hey, how'd you get a screen shot of my system? d##n hackers...
<kianziack> Chousuke: 
<gautam> hi all!
<kianziack> hi gautam 
<Lichte> howdy gautam 
<gautam> how do i check which KDE version i've installed?
<Lichte> gautam: you can click on help -> about kde in most apps
<Lichte> gautam: or you can type something like "apt-cache show kdelibs" on a command line
<gautam> ahh thanks! - I'd recently upgraded all packages and was wondering whether i had picked up the 3.5 beta
<gautam> where can i see a list of changes in the new beta?
<Lichte> probably at kde.org
<aftertaf> gautam:  kde3.5 isnt in the main repos yet
<gautam> i can't seem to find any change log at the upgrade page
<Lichte> kianziack: I'm dl'ing the Gunz trailers
<Lichte> kianziack: to see what all the fuss is about
<kianziack> Lichte:  try it 
<Lichte> kianziack: is it a windows app too ?
<kianziack> Lichte: yeah
<kianziack> Lichte:  you need cedega to play it
<Lichte> well, I won't be playing that then
<kianziack> Lichte: do you know where you can download cedega?
<Lichte> kianziack: no, sorry
<Lichte> kianziack: you'll have to google for it
<kianziack> ill give you the URL 
<Lichte> kianziack: hit the alt+F2, and type gg: cedega
<kianziack> Lichte:  its www.mininova.com 
<kianziack> ^_^
<Lichte> ah, ok
<kianziack> look for cedega and point2play
<Lichte> well, I installed a superkaramba theme, and it won't work
<kianziack> Lichte: let me see
<kianziack> Lichte: do you the print screen
<Lichte> kianziack: there's nothing there
<kianziack> ^_^
<after8> pffffffff
<after8> re
<Lichte> well, it's time to go
<Lichte> laters all
<The_Vox> anybody tried the kde 3.5 beta yet?
<`TUX`> yes
<`TUX`> it's good stable and fast 
<The_Vox> `TUX`: how long have you been runing it?
<`TUX`> 30 h
<The_Vox> good enough for me, time to edit sources.list :)
<The_Vox> thanks :)
<`TUX`> give it a try 
<`TUX`> ;)
<The_Vox> `TUX`: did you get any dependancy failures while updating?
<`TUX`> yes
<`TUX`> just one
<The_Vox> libc6?
<`TUX`> no
<`TUX`> kddts
<`TUX`> is inside some other pack now
<The_Vox> uhm...I'm getting about 8 packages that depend on libc6 2.3.4-1 and won't install...mmm
<`TUX`> i am using breezy 
<`TUX`> not hoary
<_stefan> Hello all :-)
<_stefan> I just installed xmame and kxmame
<_stefan> have roms and wnat to atrt a gemae
<_stefan> want to start a game
<_stefan> the game is up
<The_Vox> `TUX`: ah! that explains it
<_stefan> but how can I start the game
<_stefan> Which command?
<_stefan> Someone has a hint or know it?
<The_Vox> k, here goes nothing...let's hope this works...going back to old versions can become a PITA lol!
<The_Vox> _stefan: no clue at all
<_stefan> hmmm
<_stefan> you know. the game is up and you have the message insert coin
<_stefan> there must be a command to start
<_stefan> cant find  ahint what it could be
<jeh> i see that hoary has had new x.org packages for a while
<jeh> i wonder it updating will break my manually installed nvidia drivers
<jeh> "if"
<jeh> not that recompiling them is any big task, takes a minute to reinstall :)
<nikkia> jeh, istr it breaks the GLX stuff at least
<nikkia> (installs a different glx library, i think)
<jeh> ok, i don't use that really
<nikkia> can't remember if it needs a reinstall of the nvidia drivers or not
<jeh> i mostly meant wether the same driver will still start
<jeh> i can do it anyway, just to be sure
<jeh> oh well, i actually can't...
<jeh> i do this remotely from work, and i need to reboot the machine first to get it to boot into 2.6.11 (2.6.10 currently). and changing the kernel will require a reinstall
<jeh> don't want to reboot remotely
<henk>  I've put the konsole menu (terminal sessions) on my panel. With this i can quickly select konsole sessions that i want to start. There are some system sessions in it by deefault (a python session, root session etc etc) i don't want to see those, i just want to see mine. How do i configure it so that the system default sessions are not in my list 
<eastwest> hi
<aftertaf> hi :)
<klutzini> Hi... my first time using irc....
<nalioth> howdy klutzini 
<klutzini> hi.... just trying to figure out irc after it took me 3 weeks to find out how to register my name!!!!
<nalioth> klutzini: welcome
<klutzini> I have a question though......
<nalioth> klutzini: ask away
<klutzini> how do i watch dvd's? can I use xine? 
<nalioth> !tell klutzini about restricted
<aftertaf> lu Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi aftertaf :) how are you?
<aftertaf> cool. though in need of tobacco products and caffeine :)
<aftertaf>  /s/caffeine/Kaffeine   <--- this IS kubuntu ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. geek ;)
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> g33k
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol again
* Kamping_Kaiser faints at 230 emails 
<aftertaf> less lol ;)
* aftertaf fans Kamping_Kaiser with a printed copy of man squid
* Kamping_Kaiser hopes aftertaf doesnt drop the man pages... its heavy  stuff :/
<aftertaf> lol
* nikkia likes her man pages printed and put in nice orange binders :P
<nikkia> but then, we're back to that DEC fascination again :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Noffielouff> hi! im using kubuntu live-cd but i need root password. What is the default root password?
<nikkia> gah, i wish they'd fix that in gimp
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: do you ever use gimp much ?
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: and if so, ever noticed that if you  switch to another desktop, occasionally you'll see layer images getting moved about while not on the desktop gimp is on ?
<nikkia> i think its the preview images for the layers getting updated, but its really annoying seeing small image chunks float over your desktop for a split second :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: i dont use it much yet, no. im about to start i hope  :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> havent used layers yet
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: they just appear, move up a bit, then vanish
<nikkia> it has to be a bug in the librarys gimp uses for drawing things moving, not honouring the fact its on a different desktop
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. classic
<nikkia> oh s***
<nikkia> i never converted this set of sprites to my ruby script sprite placer :(
<nalioth> morning nikkia 
<nikkia> morning nalioth
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
* nalioth is sittin in houston with every relative he's got callin to see what he's gonna do
<nikkia> nalioth: buy a shotgun, and steal a shopping cart, in preperation :P
<nalioth> nikkia: i'm halfway there already, lol
* nikkia wonders if 'this is it' re: what john titor claimed :)
<nikkia> (i actually started wondering if it was the start of it, when louisiana happened tho :)
<nalioth> nikkia: nola had it comin, it was a matter of "when"
<nikkia> nalioth: same can be said for houston, tbh :P
<nalioth> nikkia: houston isnt below sea level
<aftertaf> hang in there nalioth .... fingers crossed, man.
<nikkia> nalioth: no, but still
<nalioth> houston is also inland a little bit further than nola
<nikkia> nalioth: tbh, i'd be more worried about galveston
<nalioth> galveston has been officially closed since yesterday
<nalioth> mandatory evacuations in some of the coastal counties
<nikkia> nalioth: yeah, but its 'what happens when...' with galveston
<nalioth> yes galveston is prime for a cleansing
<nikkia> there's still a bit of heavy industry there, and a lot of stuff you don't really want leaking into the ocean under a storm surge
<nalioth> nikkia: true
<Noffielouff> hi! im trying to run live-cd on my laptop and i can hear kde start but i don't see anything.. my screen i black! i have tryed with 3 different lice-cd:s but it is always same fault
<Noffielouff> any there who have some ideas?
<twix> hi
<twixhi> hi
<twixhi> hjhjhjhjh
<nalioth> Noffielouff: is your screen functional?
<Noffielouff> yes it is
<Noffielouff> it's brand new laptop
<nalioth> Noffielouff: then that's the reason why
<Noffielouff> nalioth: my graphic card is from intel for some reason
<nalioth> Noffielouff: linux' achilles heels is new hardware
<nalioth> Noffielouff: an old lappy, would work just fine
<nalioth> Noffielouff: but new hardware just isnt supported very well (the older it gets, the more support under linux)
<Noffielouff> nalioth: ahh... maybe there is support in the new kernel... when i was i xorg i saw that my graphic card was detected
<nalioth> Noffielouff: are you using breezy (or trying?)
<Noffielouff> i think it's breeezy
<root> holas
<nalioth> howdy
<root> hi
<root> holas
<root> hiii
<DocTomoe> You are so about to get ignored at my client, root ;)
<root__> hello
<root__> alguien en espaol?
<DocTomoe> root__ #kubuntu-es
<root__> thanks
<root__> DocTomoe
<DocTomoe> no problem
<DocTomoe> is there a problem with the beta1-Release advertised above? for some reason, my machine refuses to upgrade kdelibs...
<Tm_T> hmm
<DocTomoe> I am still tracing the problem, however. maybe it is my fault.
<DocTomoe> ah, here: kdelibs tries to overwrite some icons that are originated from package ktts 
<DocTomoe> never heard of this package ...
<nikkia> hmmm, still no reply to my software equivalent of 'whatchu talking about willis?' to a customer :P
<nikkia> (they complained that my software should follow a sequence of events, to which i had to reply 'umm, that's exactly what it does now! stfu, kthx!'
* DocTomoe sometimes hate package management systems -.-
<DocTomoe> is there no way to *force* apt-get to upgrade, even if this overwrites other packages icons?
<nalioth> DocTomoe: usually (at risk of system breakage) you would use dpkg to force it
<DocTomoe> well, sometimes you only have to choose between satan and lucifer ... :|
<_rolf> Hi!
<_rolf> This might have been asked before... Why is the 3.5b1 kde stuff incomplete? (e.g. kdepim, kdemultimedia missing)
<Kamping_Kaiser> its beta i suppose
<nalioth> _rolf: you answered your own question
<nalioth>  Why is the 3.5b1 kde stuff incomplete? <<<< _rolf the "b" in the version number means "beta"
<Kamping_Kaiser> i keep reading that name 'rofl'. it sucks :/
<_rolf> nalioth: I know that it is a beta release. But the kde.org source packages are complete, and kubuntu is mentioned on the same page. So one might come to the conclusion, that the kubuntu packages are based on the kde.org 3.5b1 source packages... 
<_rolf> Kamping_Kaiser: I will yell at my parents, the next time I see them. :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol :) thanks
<nalioth> _rolf: those are kubuntu pkgs
<nalioth> they are beta pkgs. more will come
<zapp> nalioth: Thanks, that's all I wanted to know. No offense intended.
<zapp> Are you interested in some bug reports or shall I fill a bugzilla report?
<nalioth> zapp: by all means, fill bugzilla up (or confirm)
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> are there any plans about making packages for _all_ of kde 3.5 beta 1 ?
<Tm_Kopete> ask from #kubuntu-devel?
<Tm_Kopete> I bet they can help :)
<apokryphos> elvirolo: it probably won't happen
<apokryphos> (A few more packs might though)
<elvirolo> ok thanks :)
<elvirolo> Tm_Kopete, i shall :)
<Tm_Kopete> hmm, error when updating...
<Tm_Kopete> well well well :p
<Tm_Kopete> let's see if I got this working now
<Tm_Kopete> Tm_T: hoii veli
* nikkia yawns
<nalioth> nikkia: my mayor just issued an evacuation order
<nalioth> nikkia: he's an idiot
<nikkia> nalioth: because he left it so late? or?
<nalioth> he's just an idiot
<nikkia> ah, ok
<nalioth> most politicians are
<nikkia> btw, you don't want the image i had when you said 'my mayor' :P
<nalioth> probably not
* apokryphos waves to nalioth and nikkia. Goodafternoon :)
<nikkia> apokryphos: afternoon
<apokryphos> nikkia: went to the Uni today to meet "fellow mathematicians". Some great people :D. Gonna have fun
<nikkia> apokryphos: don't you think you should be, like, getting that PC fixed?
<apokryphos> only two other people doing Philosophy and Maths combination; must be the two cleverest people on the course
<apokryphos> nikkia: I found out most people have moved in a few days ago already!
<apokryphos> nikkia: well, what can I do, really? :)
<nikkia> yeah, i usually moved into halls early
<nikkia> apokryphos: erm, take it to the shop?
<_zyzy> hi
<apokryphos> nikkia: I haven't been able to any of these days; my dad's been busy (I've only got a provisional, remember).
<nikkia> apokryphos: ah
<apokryphos> looks like I won't have one for the first few days at least in Uni
<nikkia> still, i suppose its not like you're hundreds of miles from home at uni
<_zyzy> hi stef
<nikkia> in my day, you'd not be allowed in halls, we had to live > 25miles from the uni, or have evidence that we didn't live with our parents normally
<apokryphos> it takes me half an hour to get to Temple! Remind me again why I'm not staying at home ;-)
<apokryphos> I'm a true weirdo
<nikkia> apokryphos: i dunno, i knew people at uni that travelled over twice that every day and stayed at their parents
<nikkia> of course, they had little choice :)
<apokryphos> nikkia: no, I mean... half an hour is absolutely nothing! Many people from my school travelled twice that to get there too
<nikkia> apokryphos: exactly, thats what i meant
<apokryphos> like I said, a true weirdo
<nikkia> apokryphos: i mean, ffs, i used to *walk* for longer than that from the house i rented at uni :P
<apokryphos> I wanna move in nowww, now; lot of people there already have loadsa flatmates :-O
<apokryphos> hah
<nikkia> it was a 40 minute walk, which was hell at 5am when you were completely ratted :P
<nalioth> flatmates are overrated
<apokryphos> I wonder how long it takes me to walk to strand (all my lectures are there, I found out).
<nalioth> apokryphos: it'll take until you get there
<nikkia> gah
<nikkia> the spanish people want a software release today, but i'm still waiting for them to translate some text :(
<apokryphos> nikkia: what, you don't know Spanish too?
<nikkia> no
<nikkia> apokryphos: it makes writing spanish software 'fun'
<apokryphos> nikkia: guessing on what's what? ;-)
<nalioth> nikkia: too bad i'm not closer, i could help you with the spanish
<Johnny-> Nice, I downloaded 5.10 Preview and the grub is messed up i think
<Johnny-> I cant boot after install
<mornfall> what
<nalioth> of course, the spaniards wouldnt know what i was talking about
<nikkia> nalioth: you'll know mexican spanish, i suspect
<mornfall> nalioth: adept has been what?
<apokryphos> Johnny-: the preview is pretty dang dated
<nalioth> nikkia: i speak worse than that
<nikkia> they already had a go at us about some of the audio samples being by someone with a south american spanish dialect :P
<Johnny-> Hope i can fix this :(
<Johnny-> I cant lose windows!
<nalioth> mornfall: was a couple folks in here earlier complainin how adept did somthing akin to takin a dump in their boxen
<nalioth> Johnny-: its all good friend
<nalioth> Johnny-: ease up
<apokryphos> Johnny-: for GRUB errors, it's worth mentioning it in #ubuntu (since it's not kde-related)
<nalioth> if grub is all ya gotta worry about.. .. ..
<nalioth> apokryphos: i've got a fix for him
<mornfall> nalioth: anything more exact?
<Johnny-> I think the problem is in grub
<apokryphos> nalioth: shoot
<mornfall> nalioth: or just fud?
<apokryphos> Johnny-: explain the error, please
<nalioth> Johnny-: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Johnny-> Its in my Windows language, "Virhe ladattaessa kyttjrjestelm" but in english it would be something like: "Error loading operating system"
<nalioth> Johnny-: follow the URL i posted, it'll fix you up
<Johnny-> I'm installing now Kubuntu 5.04, that worked before
<apokryphos> Johnny-: to get to Breezy it's better to do a straight dist-upgrade, by the way. Zillions more fixes.
<Johnny-> Yeah...hope this works
<Johnny-> It s-ata harddrive by the way...does it matter?
<Johnny-> *It's
<nalioth> Johnny-: nope
<apokryphos> Nope
<Johnny-> Phiuh
<apokryphos> Johnny-: make sure you select for GRUB to install on the MBR
<Johnny-> Yeah, i did
<Johnny-> And it found mine XP installation
<apokryphos> right
<nalioth> Johnny-: you know. it might be better for you to chroot into the ubuntu you have now on the machine, and dist-upgrade
<Johnny-> Hmmm...what? :D
<Johnny-> I'm installing Kubuntu 5.04 now...ill perhaps do dist-upgrade
<nalioth> breezy has better more modern stuff
<Johnny-> Breezy did not boot at all...i cant get even to the recovery
<hussam> how do I clean my system from un-needed library packages. I have lot of library packages which used to be dependencies for programs I don't have anymore.
<apokryphos> deborphan
<apokryphos> and for more, you can use debfoster
<hussam> apokryphos: bash: deborphan: command not found
<apokryphos> hussam: idea! Install it :)
<hussam> apokryphos: opps sorry :)
<Johnny-> Booting...hope it works :(
<Johnny-> It doesnt!
<Johnny-> What do i do now?!!
<nalioth> Johnny-: hmmm
<Johnny-> Im near panic
<nalioth> Johnny-: scroll up a bit
<Johnny-> Should i fixmbr from windows cd?
<Johnny-> You mean the link?
<nalioth> Johnny-: nope. do you have a windows boot disk?
<Johnny-> I do
<Johnny-> But no s-ata drivers on floppy
<Johnny-> Hang on...
<Johnny-> I found the problem!
<Johnny-> I had enabled in BIOS "Boot Sector Virus Protection"
<Johnny-> Stupid me...
<apokryphos> =)
<Johnny-> Because of that Kubuntu couldnt write to MBR anything
<Johnny-> One more install... :D
<nalioth> and probably ubuntu b4 it
<nalioth> Johnny-: wait
<Johnny-> ?
<nalioth> Johnny-: the URL i posted will save you some time, if you wish to do it
<nalioth> either way
<Johnny-> I dont have LiveCd :(
<Johnny-> I'll reinstall
<Johnny-> Should I install 5.04 or 5.10?
<nalioth> Johnny-: 5.04
<nalioth> Johnny-: then dist-upgrade
<Johnny-> Ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> on the 13th
<Tm_T> hummm
<hussam> apokryphos: http://pastebin.com/370862 any of these is too citical to remove?
<apokryphos> hussam: those look like obsolete packs (some, anyway). Nothing critical
<hussam> apokryphos: what about xlibs-data ? it's part of xorg
* apokryphos doesn't have it
<nikkia> hussam: i think xlibs-data was moved into a different package
<hussam> ok thanks guys. I'll remove them now
<nikkia> can't say for sure about ubuntu, but my debian-unstable box at work thru it out with the switch to xorg
<Johnny-> Doesn't work...
<Johnny-> Im going nuts
<nalioth> Johnny-: find a windows boot cd, preferably from win98
<nikkia> nalioth: if its XP, you can just repair the boot sector from the XP install CD
<nalioth> Johnny-: go to bootdisk.com and get you an win98 floppy image with fdisk with it
<Johnny-> fixmbr command?
* nalioth is old skewl 
<nikkia> Johnny-: i think so, there's a second command too, fixboot perhaps, but usually just fixing the mbr is enough
<Johnny-> Yep, thats the one
<Johnny-> Ill try only mbr...
<Johnny-> But what the damn can do this, i dont get it
<nikkia> Johnny-: of course, after you do that, grub won't appear probably, so you'll want to then reapply grub to the boot sector again :)
<Johnny-> Main thing is that i NEED to get to Windows!
<nikkia> personally, i keep my grub and xp boot sectors on different drives, makes it easier, but i haven't had a bootable XP system for about 4 weeks since i put a new drive in and grub got confused :)
<nalioth> Johnny-: so fix your mbr and keep it windows
<nalioth> Johnny-: you can always use "grub-floppy" and use it to boot your linux
<nikkia> Johnny-: you can also use a grub boot cd to boot into linux as needed
<Johnny-> How did i get to the recovery console?
<Johnny-> Can't remember...
<nikkia> johnny, from the XP CD? isn't it when you're asked if you want to install XP, there is an option to start the recovery console ?
<Johnny-> But where?
<Johnny-> I see here the partition tables
<aftertaf> nikkia:  not certain, depends on CDs... it OEM, then no...
<Johnny-> And luckily it seems that windows is fine...
<aftertaf> was on 2K but not always XP;
<Johnny-> This is Windows XP Pro SP2
<hussam> is there a kde3/qt3 program similar to inkscape?
<hussam> apokryphos: do I need lvm10 or just lvm-common and lvm2 ?
<apokryphos> the Linux Volume Manager
<hussam> apokryphos: lvm10 is universe but lvm2 and lvm-common are main
<hussam> I have all three installed
<aftertaf> hussam:  do you need any?
<apokryphos> you certainly can't remove lvm2
<aftertaf> oh.. yes!
<apokryphos> and probably lvm-common; lvm10 -- don't know what it is. Check what depends on it
<hussam> apokryphos: I'll just keep all three.
<hussam> apokryphos: do you have all 3 installed on your PC?
<apokryphos> heh, gotta remember to not run it in chroot
<apokryphos> yeah, I have them all
<hussam> apokryphos
<hussam> sorry
<hussam> ok thanks guys, I have to get to work
<cryos_> Hi - is there anyone in here know about the new hal/dbus patches to kdebase-kio stuff in 3.4.2?
<cryos_> I am trying to apply them to the Gentoo 3.4.2 kioslaves - and it works really well with the new hal/dbus apart from the inability to mount devices.
<Chousuke> "It works really well, except it doesn't work at all"
<Chousuke> How nice. :)
<cryos_> No - it shows new devices and removes them. i.e. the new devices are triggered.
<Chousuke> but you can't use them?
<cryos_> So it does work partially, but mounting (which is a very important feature) does not work at all.
<Chousuke> Well, that's the same as it not working, but anyway.
<Chousuke> I intended it to be a joke.
<cryos_> Not really - some of it is working, but a very important feature is not.
<cryos_> Sorry I couldn't find anything of humourous value ;)
<trilly> hi
<henk> hi are there any video tools out there that enable me to author a dvd from a few mpegs? i have the dvd compliant mpegs i just want te create menus and stuff
<nalioth> henk: dvdauthor
<pips1> testing umlauts:       ... works for me...
<hussam> I just noticed something. openoffice.org2 in breezy is missing the help system
<winslow> I still can't change the resolution!
<winslow> My resolution can still go no higher than 640*480!
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<winslow> Do I have to restart X?
<winslow> I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<winslow> OK
<winslow> Thanks, if this works
<winslow> Oodbyegay
<_zyzy> hi
<spiral> hi
<_zyzy> im new here
<_zyzy> actually a newbiue to ubuntu
<_zyzy> newbie*
<_zyzy> how is it here?
<thoreauputic> hi _zyzy 
<_zyzy> hello thor
<_zyzy> how is it here?
<thoreauputic> quiet at the moment :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> im trying to deside if thats a good thing or a bad thing
<_zyzy> what is? being in a quite room?
<_zyzy> yeah i see
<_zyzy> where are you from thor?
<_zyzy> coffee time
<_zyzy> #lad
<Kamping_Kaiser> jees. a 2mb gz file extracts into a 15mb text file :o
<morrow> is there any kubuntu usplash planned?
<apokryphos> morrow: apparently there is, but I forget who's working on it
<sladen> morrow: yes.  done.
<apokryphos> sladen: oh? Is it in?
<sladen> morrow: http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/usplash/kubuntu-usplash/ FWIW.  I think jbailey should have it in
<apokryphos> so dark? :D
<morrow> thanks :)
<apokryphos> Quite nice though :)
<freemanen> Is it possible to use ispell for spellchecking in your own program?
<_zyzy_> hi
<nikkia> hmmm
<thoreauputic> nikkia: do you know what advantages accrue from comiling a window manager with imlib support? ( fluxbox in my case)
<thoreauputic> *compiling
<thoreauputic> heh - "if any"
<nikkia> thoreauputic: caching of images
<thoreauputic> ah - so this would help speed?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: and theoretically, imlib can be network transparent, although i have no idea if it is, right now
<nikkia> thoreauputic: in theory, yes, depends on how the wm is written tho
<thoreauputic> nikkia: OK - I might try it then - I left that option out when compiling the latest fluxbox from svn. Thanks! 
<Tm_T> hullo
<[square] > hello
<[square] > i tried to upgrade hoary to breezy, but when i do startx i have this error: 
<[square] > xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/mice
<[square] > what can i do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> [square] : try updateing. i think its been fixed
<[square] > i tried
<[square] > but is this a bug?
<Kamping_Kaiser> [square] : yes it is, it should be fixed in the next few days at latest
<Tm_T> hmm hmm
<nikkia> argh!!!
<foodcoman> Good Morning.
<[square] > Kamping_Kaiser: can you say me the bug  number (or link)?
<[square] > sorry for English :P
<nikkia> some idiot broke our company email server, just as i was about to email our customer and tell them the software is ready :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> [square] : sorry, no i cant. i just heard about it in my email
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> how does one get files from a local host to a ftp server? send?
<morrow> look at the ubuntu bugtracker for udev pkg
<[square] > ah ok in bugzilla.ubuntu i have find nothing about it
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: use konqueror :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: im using ssh :)
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: then ftp and use the command 'put'
<nikkia> or ncftp
<nikkia> or...  or ... :)
<nikkia> lots of choices, basically
<winslow> Haldo
<winslow> It broke my X server, therefore I had to reinstall.
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks nikkia
<winslow> Does anyone have any other ways to fix it?
<winslow> Where is that wiki page again?
<winslow> BRB
<winslow> Back
* nikkia sends the email and lets the ravenous piranha that are the customers loose on her personal FTP server :/
<foodcoman> Cool news.
<foodcoman> http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=02909#0
<nikkia> yay, more pointless screenshots of an installer :)
* winslow restarts Z
<winslow> I mean
* winslow restarts x
* winslow restarts X
<winslow> Thanks in advance
<winslow> Oodbyegay ^^
<othernoob> which version of k3b will be in the final breezy release?
<thehil>  how do I find a function call in a bunch of *.so files?
<apokryphos> 3.5beta has actually made some pretty cool advances; not nearly as buggy as alpha (which seemed less stable to me than svn :P)
<apokryphos> good advances in kicker (the add applet is real nice, even if it is a little gnomy
<apokryphos> though /me can't *believe* that Plastik windec doesn't have support for closing the window when you go maximum top-right of your monitor (say, when a window is maximised). Baghira implemented that aages ago (only thing I like about it)
<othernoob> apokryphos: are you familiar with dvd burner problems?
<seth_k|away> does Kubuntu have its own usplash? or is it just this brown one for both Ubuntu and Kubuntu...
<apokryphos> seth_k|away: yeah, it has its own; not in yet though
* apokryphos goes off to get the link again
<seth_k|away> (the new KDM theme is pure love btw)
<seth_k> thanks apokryphos 
<buz> where does the kdm theme live?
<buz> oh stupid me
<buz> yes
<buz> saw it this morning 
<buz> simply beautiful
<apokryphos> seth_k: http://www.paul.sladen.org/ubuntu/usplash/kubuntu-usplash/
<buz> can we have such a theme for the whole of kde?
<buz> (vista before it's released muahaha)
<seth_k> haha
<seth_k> thanks apokryphos :)
<apokryphos> has the kdm theme changed? Which one to use was still being tossed up 
<seth_k> dithers make me cry though :(
<seth_k> apokryphos, yes it changed again
<buz> apokryphos: looks kinda like vista
<seth_k> there was about a 3-day stretch of this dark dark blue one
<buz> only not quite as dark
<seth_k> then it changed to the current blue and silver, very shiny
<apokryphos> brb
<nikkia> buz, who on earth would WANT the vista look ? its just like 'XP, but black' woo
<buz> i dont think it sucks do bad
<buz> the placement of the menu list sucks
<buz> tho
<buz> (vista look is no worse than that god awful metal on osx, for sure)
<nikkia> heh, i gotta love how inept my webspace provider is, sometimes
<nikkia> 'Bandwidth allocation used: 3MB
<nikkia> hmm, so that 200MB upload, and 200MB download yesterday, and another 200MB upload today, and the 200MB download in progress simply don't count ?
<othernoob> anyone familiar with dvd burner problems?
<seth_k> the glass toolbars for vista are cool
<seth_k> better than crayolaXP
* apokryphos returns
<apokryphos> ok, now to see which kdm theme is being used
<seth_k> the purty one
<seth_k> :P
<jpatrick> apokryphos: I really like the new pager :)
<seth_k> will KDE 3.5 make it into Breezy? Or rather, will installing the beta debs mess me over?
<seth_k> first I saw yes it would, then no it wouldn't, then back and forth some more
<jpatrick> seth_k: no it shouldn't
<thehil>  how do I break from a for loop in bash script?
<pc22> anyone familiar with swat?
<Kamping_Kaiser> done
<apokryphos> oh coool, it's the one I liked :D. Much better than the old Mandrake one
<apokryphos> jpatrick: yes, much better; but again, as nikkia said, you'd think something like this would've been in five years ago :P
<jpatrick> :P
<ajus> my screen goes blank instead of turn off.. when standby.. i'm using geforce mx.. how to fix it?
<nikkia> thehil: did you try 'help break' ?
<seth_k> themes are not very easy to change for KDM though
<seth_k> have to play with kdmrc
<apokryphos> seth_k: 3.5 is gonna be in for breezy, unfortunately
<thehil>  thanks 'break' works
<thehil> nikkia, u r good!
<apokryphos> seth_k: but it won't mess anything up, when you upgrade to official it'll just leave 3.5 there
<seth_k> apokryphos, yeah, just checking. Mostly because I wasn't sure 3.5 was going into Breezy. But if it is, it's all good. thanks
<apokryphos> seth_k: moodin engine has made it a lot easier
<apokryphos> it won't be for Breezy official (but there's breezy repos for it of course)
<apokryphos> kdm themes must surely be easier than making styles/windecs -- what a mystery :D
<thehil>  How can I link the shared library named 'compobj.dll.so' using the '-l' option in g++?
<seth_k> apokryphos, KDM themes themselves are very logical and pretty easy to make. It's letting endusers switch between themes that is annoying right now
<seth_k> editing configs = bad
<apokryphos> yup, exactly; no GUI for it
<apokryphos> eventually I think it'll just become like splash screens
<apokryphos> ohh, another thing I need to check on kubuntu
<seth_k> that would be great
<seth_k> oh, when you said "won't be for Breezy official", was that 3.5 or moodin
<apokryphos> 3.5 won't be in the breezy official repos, but the breezy repo for 3.5 will still be there, I'm sure
<apokryphos> Hm, now not sure if I should use taskbar v2 or not :P
<nikkia> apokryphos: i use it, it annoys me sometimes, but doesn't seem to use much CPU
<nikkia> (it annoys me when my PC is already running slow, and i switch desktops, it takes ages for taskbar v2 to fade in the taskbar items)
<apokryphos> new 3.5 has transparency, but also  has the same hover-on effect that quicklaunch in 3.4 had
<apokryphos> saw something nice SuSE menu had the other day.. they have a small entry (exactly like the one in systemsettings), where you can type, and it fades/grays out entries
<apokryphos> handy
<apokryphos> aha, 3.5 kubuntu splash -- simple, quite nice :)
* apokryphos is off for the night now
<chakie> eric3 is broken for hoary. it segfaults
<MasterC> hi
<thechris> Is it still reccomended to install ubuntu and then attempt to apt-get KDE?
<myth8y> Hi, i've got a probleme with my mouse, the control is inversed (sry for my english), but its really weird, when i try to go left, its first go left but just after go right, so praticly always stay at the same place...
<MrFaber> cu all
<elvirolo> hi al
<elvirolo> is anyone using KDE 3.5 beta here ?
<god-zero> yep
<elvirolo> god-zero: ok, does this work for you : kcontrol => internet & network => file sharing => superuser mode ?
<god-zero> that never worked, try alt-f2, "kdesu kcontrol"
<elvirolo> oh i see
<elvirolo> is there any plan on fixing that bug ?
<god-zero> it's the whole "no real root account" thing buggering it up. I believe a workaround is being planned
<god-zero> brb
<elvirolo> ok
<elvirolo> now it says NFS is not installed here
<god-zero> i'm back
<elvirolo> ok
<gurumeditationer> 'sup room
<god-zero> Another amiga fan!
<gurumeditationer> how is one supposed to connect to a network with kubuntu? there are no network tools
<gurumeditationer> how's it going god-zero :)
<god-zero> What kind of networking support do you want in kde?
<nikkia> god-zero: i don't believe the kcontrol bug is related to sudo at all
<elvirolo> gurumeditationer: network settings in kcontrol
<gurumeditationer> they are all ghosted out
<nikkia> god-zero: and you know WHY i don't think it is? because i have a root account on my LFS system, and it still does it
<elvirolo> but it's very crappy
<gurumeditationer> and clicking on admin mode does nothging
<god-zero> nikkia: I also have a root account, and yes, it still doesn't work.. but I think the assumpition of no root caused certain methodes to be used that don't work.
<nikkia> god-zero: but you're missing the point, my home built kcontrol doesn't use sudo, it is compiled as is, it still fails, it is a bug in KDE not kubuntu, not the sudo method of [k] ubuntu
<god-zero> gurumeditation alt-f2 "sudo kcontrol"
<nikkia> no, never suggest sudo'ing GUI apps
<gurumeditationer> 'k I'll give that a shot
<nikkia> gurumeditationer: alt-f2 "kdesu kcontrol"
<god-zero> nikkia: hrm... not sudo, kdesu
<god-zero> sorry typed too fast, wasn't thinking
<god-zero> nikkia: i was able to do it in other distros
<elvirolo> well superuser mode in kcontrol works here
<nikkia> god-zero: sudo? its a matter of luck
<god-zero> nikkia, no kcontrol admin mode
<nikkia> god-zero: sudo has a habit of touching things in /tmp as root, and thus you get root owned files that KDE needs to use, and can't
<nikkia> god-zero: it works 'sometimes' here, not always, the same appears to be true of other distros
<nikkia> god-zero: most likely its a timing bug with how kcontrol elevates its priviledges
<elvirolo> have bugs been filed for that ?
<god-zero> sudo ramdom_gui_program    fails alot too with X not giving a window... odd
<god-zero> elvirolo: I mentioned it to kubuntu-dev, they're quite aware if it
<elvirolo> ok
<god-zero> nikkia: so it may boil down to a race condition?
<slow-motion> hallo
<_dick> is anyone here ??
<agustin> hola
<agustin> alguien conoce drupal?
<bazan> es un systema para publicar novelas. no?
<agustin> no se todavia hasta donde lleva. Lo he instalado hoy.
<bazan> vale, animo y suerte ;)
<agustin> bueno,y alo tengo en castellano y he cambiado algun theme
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> is anyone using amarok 1.3 here ?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<OculusAquilae> elvirolo
<elvirolo> ah ok
<OculusAquilae> but on breezy
<elvirolo> i forgot what my question was
<OculusAquilae> :-)
<elvirolo> oh yeah
<elvirolo> do musicbrainz work for you ?
<OculusAquilae> not for mp3s
<elvirolo> ah ok
<OculusAquilae> its a known problem i think
<elvirolo> same for me, obviously
<troy> is anyone able to use the superkaramba packages in breezy?
<OculusAquilae> troy: i use them
<OculusAquilae> and it works
<boogster> how stable is kde 3.5?
<slow-motion> i use them too and it works
<troy> OculusAquilae: I get it crashing whenever I try to load a theme -- oh well, I can wait :)
<_stefan> hello all 
<_stefan> I want to install a joystick
<_stefan> I installed joystick and jscalibrator
<_stefan> getting the message that I have to create a device via MAKEDEV
<troy> do you need Karamba installed to use SuperKaramba perhaps?
<_stefan> but dont know how I should do this
* troy 's first time trying this thing
<_stefan> MAKDEV /dev/js0 is not working
<OculusAquilae> troy: i don't think so. have you looked into bugzilla?
<troy> not yet, trying to see if I can figure anything here first - makes a better bug report :)
<_stefan> can someone help?
<OculusAquilae> troy: perhaps there is one already :-)
<blueyed_> When I attach my usb camera (canon ixus 700) dmesg just says:
<blueyed_> Sep 22 21:28:01 localhost kernel: usb 2-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<blueyed_> Sep 22 21:28:01 localhost usb.agent[9632] :      libgphoto2: loaded successfully
<blueyed_> Is there no auto-mounting with kubuntu?
<blueyed_> I'm pretty sure ubuntu (gnome) does it..
<_exec> sure there is a auto-mounting with kubuntu
<_exec> kubuntu shows, cd's usb-sticks and cameras on the kde desktop when u put it in to the slot ;)
<blueyed_> _exec: unfortunately not here. Might it be related to the usb device? Isn't the ixus 700 perhaps not a "real simple usb mass storage media"? It does not work with Gnome, too..
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> i've some problem with hoary and kde 3.5beta1 packages
<eckhart> http://ewsoftware.de/temp/kopete.png
<thomas> bonsoir a tous !
<thomas> j'ai un gros souci !
<bazan> lequel?
<Lichte> Hi all
<bazan> hi
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> kubuntu breezy kde 3.5b1 packages says my problems with kded :(
<Rhisc> hi
<Rhisc> I was wondering if someone could help me set up ati drivers
* Rhisc is a complete linux noob
<Rhisc> talkative cround here today
<claydoh> give it a bit, folks may be eating or sleeping :)
<claydoh> okee dokee
<Rhisc> anyone there?
<claydoh> yes, but I don't have ATi hardware
<Rhisc> oh
<claydoh> idle for a bit, maybe someone will chime in
<Rhisc> well how do I install debian packages?
<Rhisc> or anything for that matter
<claydoh> well for debs, its pretty simple
<claydoh> in a terminal type in "sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<claydoh> or rather "sudo dpkg -i /the/full/path/to/your.deb"
<claydoh> if you are not in the same dir as the file
<Rhisc> ok
<claydoh> synaptic is a good gui tool for installing from the repositories, in Kubuntu we have kynaptic, but it is not as nice
<Rhisc> ah
<claydoh> but it does the job well
<Rhisc> how do I see the file directories?
<Rhisc> nvm
<Rhisc> its in Konqueror?
<claydoh> if you click on the System menu iconm in your taskbar, that will open up the konqueror file browser in your home directory
<claydoh> you got it :)
<Rhisc> kewl 
<Rhisc> ok do you know of a good place to grab deb packages, some sites dont have them for the bit processor 
<claydoh> I would suggest using kynaptic/synaptic to browse the repositories, there are tons of stuff in there
<Rhisc> how do I open kynaptic?
<Rhisc> nvm
<Rhisc> found it
<Rhisc> sorry for all of the noob questions
<osh> I might have asked this before but how about upgrades to kubuntu? Will packages get upgraded or is this just done with new version (like breezy)? I'm talking about packages like openoffice, FF1.5, KDE3.5 and the like. Rather large packages.
<claydoh> there are at least security fixes done between hoary and breezy, firefox 1.0.7 was just released in the repositories
<osh> I'm thinking more along the line of major upgrades, not just bugfixes and stuff.
<claydoh> as for kde3.5, well thats still beta, not sure when that will be part of Kubuntu
<gdh> KDE 3.5 is scheduled for late October - it will miss breezy for sure.
<osh> All the packages I suggested are major upgrades (sort of) of the applications that I use the most.
<gdh> osh: 'new versions' only appear in releases of Kubuntu
* osh nods.
<claydoh> when breezy is officially released all you will have to do is update via synaptic/kynaptic or from apt (command-line0
<osh> Thanks gdh.
<slow-motion> re
<Rhisc> how do you update kubuntu?
<`Nomad> claydoh: Is it really that simple, or is it better to do a frsh install?
<hydrogen> its simple
<hydrogen> just change your sources
<hydrogen> and apt-get distupgrade
<bazan> `Nomad: yes it is that simpl but it is'nt that risk less ;-)
<claydoh> well, I am running breezy and kde 3.5 beta updated from a "stock" kubub=ntu
<claydoh> kubuntu rather
<claydoh> no real issues for me, but ymmv :)
<`Nomad> Is Kubuntu a good option for a webserver/database, you know, the basic LAMP setup
<osh> I've been testing breezy and it does have openoffice2 in it but if breezy is released before openoffice2 is done then oo2 will not be in breezy at all? Or did I misunderstand something? OO2 will then end up in the version following breezy.
<chavo> I've been running kubuntu since the first betas, and updated to breezy.
<gsuveg> re
<mk4evr> hi @LL
#kubuntu 2005-09-28
<mm13> i feel extremely stupid asking this.... but I added the URLs to the source list and everything... I just don't know what to type now... apt-get install ________ ?  I typed in KDE and just downloaded 3.4 again........ *sighs and waits for the ridicule*
<Phily> mm13: u have to type first apt-get update (to update new added sources)
<mm13> yea yea, did that too
<jsubl2> which urls the one for the kde update for hoary
<mm13> should apt-get install kde install the beta?... sorry i dont know anything
<mm13> yea the hoary ones
<jsubl2> apt-get upgrade
<jsubl2> no ridicule
<Phily> mm13: to search for packages you can type apt-cache search @keyword@
<mm13> awesome
<mm13> thanks a ton guys :)
<jsubl2> np
<osh> or get aptitude. aptitude search @keyword@, aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade, aptitude install @keyword@. No need to remember when to use apt-get, apt-cache and all those. 
<osh> how unstable is "unstable" (breezy) in ubuntu? more or less than debian?
<Riddell> osh: currently fairly stable
<Riddell> generally it's more unstable than debian unstable but we're getting close to release so it's quite usable
<osh> Riddell: but that changes after breezy is released?
<Riddell> osh: after breezy is released breezy will be very stable
<osh> Riddell: =)
<aseigo> don't listen to the man. it'll have the properties of jello! ;)
<aseigo> j/k
<aseigo> Riddell: 4 more kubuntu based boxes heading out into the field!
<aseigo> Riddell: that co i've been advising just sold 4 more of them
<Riddell> aseigo: they're selling kubuntu boxes?
<aseigo> Riddell: with a couple dozen more lined up waiting for the go ahead
<aseigo> Riddell: yes. as server solutions, but the GUI is critical to the market they are addressing
<Riddell> aseigo: do you know who's buying them?
<Riddell> do they advertise this on their website?
<aseigo> Riddell: in fact, a multi-billion dollar energy company here in calgary may be rolling them out across their op (36 locations in north america and australia) for file and print
<aseigo> Riddell: yes, i know who is buying them =) this last set of sales was to a small oilfield company (2) and to a wireless ISP (2)
<aseigo> Riddell: and no, it's not on their website yet. they are redoing their web presence currently and the new site will detail this information
<Riddell> very exciting :)
<aseigo> Riddell: so how's that for crazy, huh? =)
<aseigo> and with them selling these boxes out there (and snagging the support contracts on the back end) it's giving me the ability to hook people up here in town with linux jobs
<apokryphos> excellent news =)
<aseigo> so, virtuous cycle all around
* aseigo only spends 1-3 hours a week on this
<aseigo> they are also starting to push kolab2. they have been using it for the last several months and finally have it working acceptably on outlook (ergo my recent blog about outlook ;)
<aseigo> so hopefully we'll see some kolab+kubuntu boxes
<aseigo> that energy co, though ... the head IT guy is very linux savvy but the satellite offices are not
<aseigo> so the biggest selling points for him was the GUI and support
<apokryphos> Kolab is bootiful
* apokryphos goes to read blog
<aseigo> w/out the GUI tools, it doesn't do it for him.
<Tm_T> hm
<aseigo> and without the support of a local company backed by a larger global community, it doesn't do it for him
<apokryphos> it's getting even better now with the kde-guidance etc 
* Tm_T is breaking his krita
<aseigo> Tm_T: always a good pastime
<Tm_T> yeah, trying to get dockers use reasonable fontsize
<Tm_T> almost there
<Tm_T> next job is to modify Kopete contactlist a bit
<Tm_T> aseigo: is KDE4 cd-player vacant still open?
<aseigo> Tm_T: max howell said he was going to start working on it. so if you have ideas, i'd touch base with him first at least
<aseigo> Tm_T: what are you doingn to kopete's contact list?
<Tm_T> aseigo: that "details" mode... maybe adding some details
<Tm_T> because I can't see any
<Tm_T> good practice I think
<apokryphos> I wonder if there's a reason for why rubberband just isn't as good; can't make sense of it
* osh just now realized who the "Riddell" he was talking to before is. *smacks head*
<aseigo> osh: lol
<apokryphos> osh: I sure hope all your sentences began, and ended with the word "sir" when you were conversing ;-)
<Tm_T> osh: well done ;)
<osh> I might not be fast, but I get there eventually... ;-)
<Riddell> osh: who's that then?
<Tm_T> osh: you take it carefully :)
<Riddell> apokryphos: anyone who uses a title infront of my name will be routinely smacked with a copy of Quaker Faith and Practice :)
<osh> Riddell: Some dude who apparently wrote something on some obscure webpage somewhere. 
<Tm_T> Riddell: understood, sir
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<aseigo> Riddell: hahaha.. oh c'mon. you'd get used to it after a while ;)
<aseigo> Riddell: ug. http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=113104
<apokryphos> Riddell: routinely? Come on now, that's going too far
<aseigo> Riddell: i luvs the odd bugs
<apokryphos> I wonder, is there any reason why moving windows leaves a type of "trail" when done semi-quickly
<ctw> is anybody here running the new KDE 3.5 beta1 with the breezy preview version?
<apokryphos> my brother's gentoo (and suse, now) never seems ot do that at all
<apokryphos> ctw: a few, yes
<osh> apokryphos: bad gfx-drivers? I had that before rewriting my xorg-file.
<apokryphos> I gave my rant preview earlier :P
<jrattner1> How come no matter whaT i DO I cant get my clock to stay to the right time in KDE
<apokryphos> I've heard complaints about that in #ubuntu ; X itself has been a lot more problematic this time round, suffice it to say
<apokryphos> jrattner1: what happens?
<Riddell> aseigo: don't think I've heard of that before
<aseigo> Riddell: me neither. but i'm running w/2 trash applets as per his description now *sigh*
<jrattner1> apokryphos, it resets to 24 hour time
<jrattner1> right now it says its 23:30 and its 6:30
<jrattner1> its 7:13 I mean
<apokryphos> jrattner1: aseigo is your man :)
<jrattner1> haha
<aseigo> jrattner1: sounds like the TZ is off. does it reset everytime you boot?
<jrattner1> aseigo, I believe so
<ctw> I just wonder how stable KDE 3.5 beta1 is with the breezy preview ... I'm considering installing it, but if it crashes a lot or causes a lot problems with the update to the final breezy version, I'd rather not mess with it
<jrattner1> aseigo, what should i Do
<Riddell> ctw: works fine for me
<jrattner1> aseigo, im in the system adminstration (Date & Time) part in KDE control panel
<aseigo> jrattner1: save the TZ to the "system clock" ...
<apokryphos> ctw: still on breezy preview? dist-upgrade yourself, man! A superfluity of changes (far more stable)
<ctw> thanks Riddell!
<ctw> apokryphos, I run daily updates ...
<jrattner1> aseigo, how do i do that?
<apokryphos> ctw: so you're not on breezy preview :)
* aseigo ponders if apokryphos knows what "superfluity" means ;)
* apokryphos nods
<chavo> apokryphos, we were warned not to upgrade for a while
<aseigo> apokryphos: interesting use of the word, then.
<ctw> apokryphos, I didn't realize the semantics ... :)
<aseigo> "way more changes than needed"
<chavo> I upgraded the day after the preview, but not since then
<apokryphos> aseigo: not as extravagant as brobdingnagian (yes, I did have to verify the spelling :P), but it works
<apokryphos> ctw: no worries :)
<apokryphos> aseigo: no, that's one usage; it can mean an abundance, plainly (seen it used in literature like that several times :)
<aseigo> jrattner1: man date
<aseigo> apokryphos: hm. dict:sperfluity
<aseigo> er, superfluity
<jrattner1> aseigo, how can i force my KDE clock out of 24 hour format
<chavo> superflyity?
<aseigo> jrattner1: in the Country & Region control panel you can set the time format
<ctw> does anyone know when the final version of KDE 3.5 will come out?
<aseigo> ctw: no.
<apokryphos> aseigo: wow, it seems to stress superfluous; I never use it as that at all :)
<aseigo> ctw: soonish though
<apokryphos> Maybe I should stick to plethora
<aseigo> apokryphos: yeah. the root is "superfluous", so that's not surprising =)
<aseigo> plethora is a good word
<aseigo> plurality
<apokryphos> yup, that too
<apokryphos> "a plurality should not be asserted without necessity"
<apokryphos> (one formation of it, anyway)
<jrattner1> aseigo, should I have the set date and time automatically under Date and Time Module?
<aseigo> jrattner1: it's a nice feature if your clock tends to drift and you are usually on the 'net, yes
* apokryphos seriously considers whether he completely read meaning into literature with the word
<chavo> my clock is running fast also
<jrattner1> sounds good
<jrattner1> aseigo, i dont see any dialog for 24 hour format
<apokryphos> aseigo: worst is that the majority of "bigger" words I generally always know, but am completely unaware of their pronounciation (or think I do know, until I hear it)
* apokryphos remembers standard equivocal
<apokryphos> *not* pronounced eeeqii-vocal
<apokryphos> Hm, kvirc does not like semi-colons in /commands. Another shellism
<Tm_T> =)
<jrattner1> aseigo, ?
<chavo> jrattner1, look at the Time & Dates tab of Date & TIme format module
<chavo> look at the line that says -> Time format:
<jrattner1> chavo, which format do i want?
<jrattner1> for 12 hour
<chavo> change the HH to either pH or PH
<jrattner1> chavo, thank you
<chavo> upper case P will put the 0 in front
<chavo> you have to restart kicker for it to take effect
<chavo> dcop kicker kicker restart, should do it
<jrattner1> My clock applet still shows 24 hour time chavo 
<chavo> jrattner1, did you restart kicker?
<jrattner1> chavo, yes but While in Country/Region and Language the box at the bottom reports my time as 11:29 pm
<jrattner1> and its 7:30
<chavo> jrattner1, you have a problem with your system clock
<chavo> do this -> sudo /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh  start
<jrattner1> chavo, ok
<jrattner1> now what
<chavo> did that fix your clock
<jrattner1> nope says 19:32
<chavo> you may have to kill kicker or log out and back in for it to take effect then.
<chavo> try running -> killlall kicker
<chavo> it should restart on it's own
<jrattner1> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Sep 22 23:31:49 2005
<jrattner1> now my menu bar is missing too
<jrattner1> haha it worked
<jrattner1> yes
<jrattner1> thankyou chavo
<chavo> no problem :)
<Tm_T> :)
<laszlok> anyone tried KDE 3.5 beta1?
<jsubl2> just installed restarting
<apokryphos> laszlok: yup; several here
<laszlok> plastik looks different
<laszlok> but theres still the problem of kubuntu automatically opening konqeror windows of newly instered media
<laszlok> KDE 3.5 has a new dialog for when media is inserted
<laszlok> but kubuntu opens a window with the media anyway
<laszlok> does anyone know if that a hal or udev setting that opens the window?
<Riddell> laszlok: it's ivman  /etc/ivman/
<apokryphos> laszlok: I have that problem too; little annoying, definitely.
<chavo> hmmm, don't have that problem here, but I'm not using kubuntu packages
<StR> hi all
<StR> anyone here with breazy?
<StR> breezy?
<StR> hello?
<|maddox|> i do
<apokryphos> hi; quite a few, yes.
<StR> and how is it? is it working fine?
<apokryphos> Pretty stable now
<StR> with  kde 3.4.x? or with 3.5bx?
<|maddox|> everything is fine until now :)
<apokryphos> both
<apokryphos> 3.5 only has base libs toys and utils in atm
<StR> can I see your /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<|maddox|> 3.4.2 here
<apokryphos> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<apokryphos> ubotu: kde3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<apokryphos> StR: it's all in those links, but anyway.. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2444
<StR> so.. there is no need for backports right now, right?
<apokryphos> what would be backported exactly? :)
<apokryphos> (it's not yet released)
<nalioth> StR: wait until after breezy is finished, and the developers will find something to backport for you
<StR> nalioth: thanks...
<StR> breezy comes with this usplash  new package, right?
<nalioth> StR: yes
<|maddox|> yep but i changed the resolution in grub and it doesn show up
<StR> so... i beter remove my splashy package?
<StR> I thought it was like the splashy package...
<nalioth> StR: i am not sure
<StR> I get this error when I try to do a apt-get update
<StR> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<StR> Need to get 850MB.... nice..  :D
<apokryphos> StR: you didn't check the link ubotu linked to, did you? ;-)
<apokryphos> StR: new package, yes (buntu-desktop should bring it in, I think)
<StR> apokryphos: yes, there is nothing about any key...
<apokryphos> StR: go to the kubuntu article, ctrl+f -> key =)
<nalioth> StR: open a terminal and type 'wget http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg'
<StR> are there any kubuntu breezy ISOs?
<apokryphos> yes, but not with 3.5
<nalioth> StR: beta images here cdimage.ubuntu.com
<StR> thanks nalioth 
<Phily> hello all
<StR> Hi Phily 
<Phily> StR: I<ve been banned from xchat how to get unbanned
<Tm_T> ok
<StR> from where?
<StR>   #xchat?
<Tm_T> =)
<Phily> #xchat yesterday
<Phily> From some power freak
<Tm_T> Phily: well, if someone remember to unban you...
<StR> and what did you do to get banned?
* StR prefers konversation
<Phily> StR: Well English is not my first language and was tyoing fast so he made comments about run-on sentences spelling
<Phily> So I told him (t0ad) that if he wanted to be so critical of my rnglish to go to #englisIanal
<StR> LOL!
<StR> Phily: and what is your native lang?
<Phily> French
<StR> mine is spanish
<Tm_T> ...
<StR> Phily:  and that's the nick you where using?
<Phily> (Phily)
<Phily> who do i contact to get unbanned
<StR> Phily: i
<StR> I'm asking now
<Phily> StR: tk
<nalioth> Phily: /msg chanserv access #xchat list
<StR> t0ad or b0ad?
<StR>  /msg chanserv access #xchat list
<nalioth> StR: type that
<woddf2> I can't find Dvorak on the list of Keyboard layouts!
<StR> woddf2: dvorak rulez!!!
<StR> woddf2: dou you type with dvorak?
<woddf2> Well, I want to learn it. I converted an old QWERTY and am using that one.
<Phily> StR: dvorak is nice but when moving to a computer with qwerty man the head hurts
<StR> well, to finish mastering dvorak is 1 of my TODOs
<StR> Phily: well.. b0ad said that he doesn't want to remove the ban
<Phily> StR: What a nice guy
<StR> lol....
<StR> and why do you care abou it?  is x-chat... it's a gnome app..
<Phily> StR: x-chat is not gnome it can be buit with a gnome front end
<nalioth> Phily: why be WM-centric? use irssi
<Phily> nalioth: I<ll try it out
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<Tm_T> and there's  Konversation too
<Tm_T> or Kopete :p
<woddf2> I'm using Konversation!
<Tm_T> but, irssi is teh client
<Phily> Tm_T: I like noversation but once you try xchat with all the plugins and simple layout you<ll find it great
* StR likes konversation... kopete' s irc plugin is buggy, and  slow
* woddf2 wants Kopete to surpass Gaim
<StR> woddf2: right...
<Tm_T> Phily: I've tested it multiple times
<Tm_T> Phily: 1) gui? who needs gui anyway 2) ugly as hell 3) nothing special really
<nalioth> irssi + gnu screen allows you so much freedome
<nalioth> and freedom, too
<Tm_T> nalioth: amen
<Phily> nalioth: I can<t find irssi in th reposatory on plugins for 
<Tm_T> plugins =)
<Phily> nalioth: ok I found it
<nalioth> it's not a plugin
<Tm_T> anyway, maybe I'll install bitlbee too, so I don't have to use any gui apps to contact my friends ;)
<Phily> Nakkel: what is gnu screen
<nalioth> you can pay a small amount per month for a shell account, and run irssi + screen and never have your avatar leave the network again
<Phily> nalioth: I<m not irc proficient 
<nalioth> Phily: i assume you were talking to me http://jmcpherson.org/screen.html and http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2004/07/06/unix_gems.html
<Tm_T> nalioth: why pay for it?
<Lars_G> Better? ;)
<apokryphos> :P
<Lars_G> Pay for what?
<Lars_G> apokryphos: Do you have power over Seve here?
<apokryphos> Lars_G: here is good for kde-related-questions at least; most others are often best in #ubuntu
<Lars_G> k
<Tm_T> nalioth: insanity to pay for shell account
<apokryphos> Lars_G: he doesn't enter here, but our status is the same in #ubuntu 8)
<Lars_G> Tm_T: Are there good free shell accounts out there? legal?
<Lars_G> Ahh nice
<sophie_> nalioth: This is Phily I'm in irss
<sophie_> nalioth: looks like a lot like bitchx
<apokryphos> well, actually, I don't entirely understand the access levels, so we could be slightly different
<nalioth> sophie_: it's a lot more user friendly than bitchX
<Tm_T> Lars_G: yeah, your/friends/schools/communitys pc with internet connection and linux
<apokryphos> I know each 10 normally means something; not sure if i.e. 29 is different to 20 though, really.
<Lars_G> Tm_T: I don't give shell to my friends.
<nalioth> Tm_T: my friends dont have the uptime i require
<Tm_T> nalioth: heh
<nalioth> Tm_T: and i'm long out of school
<Phily> nalioth: Well I would give out shell accounts if i was not restricted by total bandwith
<nalioth> Phily: cool. 
<nalioth> so in my case, paying for a shell is the only option (if i wanted to be on all the time)
<Phily> nalioth: are you on dial up
<nalioth> Phily: nope
<Phily> nalioth: why not keep your computer alive than
<nalioth> Phily: hmmm
<nalioth> Phily: atm hurricane Rita is comin right at me
<Lars_G> where are you?
<Phily> nalioth: Get out of there
<Lars_G> my closest relative (cousin and wife) is on houston
<Lars_G> Phily: It all depends
<Lars_G> my cousin choose to stay
<nalioth> i'm gonna find somewhere to go
<Phily> nalioth: Using a shell account you ssh in their and can leave process running even if ou logout^
<god-zero> nalioth: that tornado missed me last night by about 4 blocks. Town's a mess.
<Phily> What happened to nalioth did he loose his connection
<Phily> testing
<god-zero> fema said they'd help.. but *a little* busy right now
<Phily> nalioth: Do u have lots of famiily in florida
<Phily> fema?
<aseigo> federal emergency something agency
<aseigo> american gov agency that in theory takes care of the shit side of disasters
<kairu0> any japanese keyboard users? i cant type any latin characters with my japanese keyboard (even on the login screen)
<nalioth> Phily: no family in florida
<nalioth> federal emergency management agency
<N17R0> Hi what up with those weird characters shown in aterm when using for example the man pages ?
<N17R0> weird aterm characters: http://members.lycos.nl/opslag0004/snapshot8.png
<N17R0> how can I fix these behavior ?
<god-zero> ? try a different font
<god-zero> it's not rendering ' and -
<N17R0> yeah
<N17R0> uhm can I change the font only for aterm ?
<aseigo> http://students.washington.edu/sibsen/images/post-images/StupidTattoos/Tattoo2.jpg
<god-zero> look in /home/yournamehere/.Xdefaults for a font entry
<N17R0> lol there is no .Xdefaults in my home dir :'(
<aseigo> ah shit, that was the wrong tab now wasn't it
<N17R0> lmao
<Tm_T> aseigo: no it wasn't
<aseigo> oh well. close enough.
<god-zero> ni7r0: make one using this info: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Linux_Colors_in_Aterm/rxvt
<N17R0> ok ty
<god-zero> n17r0: obviously, only worry about the font lines
<N17R0> ok that is step 1 correct ?
<N17R0> or method 1
<god-zero> just make a .Xdefaults file with the font info, play with the font setting to taste
<N17R0> hmm my fonts are now smaller, but the weird characters are still there
<Rhisc> hey
* jmg upgrades lappy to breezy
<penguinboy> hey hey
<penguinboy> anyone here
<god-zero> hrm..
<god-zero> I think everyone's asleep again
* Rhisc starts snoring
* sproingie should probably update his 32bit chroot to breezy, seeing as how they share $HOME
<Philyco> nalioth: I'm back shelled into my linux box using irss and screen
<Philyco> nalioth: screen is great exect for the list window short cut wich is a pain on french keyboard
<sproingie> cool.  a dist-upgrade frees 25 megs of space
<sproingie> that's a refreshing change
<nalioth> Philyco: je ne parle pas la keyboard francais
<Philyco> sproingie: r u woried about 25 megs on todays hard drive
<Philyco> nalioth: lol
<Philyco> nalioth: now i need to learn to use irss
<sproingie> Philyco: naw, but it's nice to see a base distribution actually shrink
<nalioth> Philyco: in the ~/.irssi/config you can set the keys you want to use
<Philyco> nalioth: i was pretty sure there would be a config file but have not looked at it yet
<Philyco> nalioth: now i need to configure irss with my color scheme 
<nalioth> Philyco: irssi is only limited by your scripting knowledge
<Philyco> nalioth: well i do perl and python plugin for that like xhat
<jmg> radiiix
<jmg> radiiix
<jmg> ignore that...
<nalioth> Philyco: www.irssi.org has many good documents on irssi use
<Philyco> nalioth: using screen window numebr start at 0 its a pain to reach with my fingers can i make it start at 1?
* god-zero thinks jmg has turrets
<jmg> god-zero: turrets
<Philyco> nalioth: crtl-a 1 instead of crt-a 0
<nalioth> Philyco: yes, you can move all the keybindings (but my 0 opens window 10)
<humbolt> anybody any idea why my pptp connection build up just fine, but no ping goes through?
<Philyco> nalioth: what theme do you us for irss
<nalioth> Philyco: the default
<Philyco> Lots of people are using irss
<Philyco> nalioth: The shell is the way to go on linux the more I learn I find it is faster to use the shell that overbloated UI
<sproingie> that's why it's nice to have a shell frame in konq
<sproingie> best of both.  sort of.  it's no CLIM.
<Philyco> Now if only my digicam would work with kde: double click on icon desktop would work my wife would use linux(kde) all the time
<Philyco> sproingie: what do you mean a shell frame in konq i've never used that
<sproingie> Philyco: in konq, Window->Show Terminal Emulator
<sproingie> it sends 'cd' commands to that terminal every time you open a folder
<sproingie> i'd prefer something like CLIM where folders and files in the terminal are themselves clickable widgets
<sproingie> but this is still pretty convenient
<Philyco> sproingie: I'll try when I get physically to my machine
<hydrogen> .
<sproingie> it's really fabulous when you split the vew vertically, link the two, put the left frame at the root, lock it at the current location, then enable the terminal
<sproingie> it's like windows explorer but with files on the left too, and with a built in terminal
<sproingie> or you can just use the left sidebar if you don't like seeing the files
<Philyco> sproingie: r u running irssi
<sproingie> nope, chatzilla
<sproingie> mmkay, kde comes with no less than five audio players.  which is recommended?
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> depends
<hydrogen> the actively developed full featured ones are amaroK and juK
<hydrogen> each aims for a different audience
<sproingie> amarok, juk, kaffeine kscd, noatun ... oh, then i went into more applications, and found kaboodle
<hydrogen> just try em and see what you like
<sproingie> any easy way to make one the default?
<nalioth> sproingie: you can use any audio player you like, you dont havta use kdecentric ones
<hydrogen> noatun is a bit out of date, kscd is just cd's
<sproingie> right now it starts noatun for most things
<sproingie> i can go into file associations, but that's kind of cumbersome, since i dont see a way to set a default for audio/*
<Philyco> sproingie: I find amarok excellennte bu a litle bloated but has some feature that i like that juk does no like ipod support
* sproingie not planning on getting an ipod.  a rio or iriver maybe
<sproingie> something that plays flac and ogg ... i'm not a format zealot, but i know those will work well on linux
<Philyco> sproingie: i find the i rever better but the ipod is fashion (my wife got it for me at my last birthday) it was gift from her to me to her
<sproingie> yah the nano looks drop-dead awesome.  but know what i think whenever i see that ad of the guy flipping around the ipod in his hand?
<sproingie> i think he's thinking "where's the damn battery cover?  don't tell me i can't change the battery on this either?!"
<Philyco> sproingie: you can change the battery on the ipod with an aftermarket one
<sproingie> i like the idea of "battery's out, slap in a new one"
<sproingie> not "get a screwdriver and soldering iron" or "ship it to lower slobivia"
<Philyco> sproingie: lol
<Philyco> actually the nanp has a connector on the bat
<sproingie> then there's the format.  i like ogg
<sproingie> not so much for sound quality, but that it's flexible
<sproingie> fm tuner would be nice too ... apple's basically riding on brand and the clickwheel
<Philyco> sproingie: well u can run linux on the ipod to get ogg support
<Philyco> sproingie: tobe honest the click whell is one awsome thing and the interface: one word my understands it!
<Philyco> sproingie: I know the irever has basically a very similar interface but it is different
<sproingie> eh.  iriver's full of goodie features ... think it's more expensive than the rio tho
<sproingie> and the rio does flac and ogg
<sproingie> er maybe just ogg ... not sure about flac in a flash player
<sproingie> doesnt make a lot of sense to play flac in a flash player
<Philyco> sproingie: I find flac overrated esoecially with the sound quality in most players
<Philyco> sproingie: well if you run 20G ipod no problem for flac (using linux kernel)
<sproingie> getting a flash player.  i drop stuff all the time :)
<Philyco> sproingie: my ipod mini is pretty solid (2nd gen) my kid actually threw it very hard and it not not fail, and I dropped out roller blanding a couple of time, one thing they are very scratch prone but I,m not a freak on estetic
<sproingie> me neither.  grungy is less likely to get stolen :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats that rio thing you were talking about?
<sproingie> rio karma ... tho that's a HD player
<sproingie> http://www.digitalnetworksna.com/shop/_templates/item_main_Rio.asp?model=261
<Philyco> Kamping_Kaiser: rio: mp3 player
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks ppl. *looks*
<Kamping_Kaiser> not bad. neuros used to make awsome players, but they changed to set top boxes :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> neuros had a 160GB mp3/ogg player
<jmg> i ordered a neuros
<jmg> but it never arrived :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was going to, but tehy stopped making them. suppose i was lucky then ;)
<jmg> ive been waiting 2 months :(
<jmg> wrote a nasty feedback for the ebay seller lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<jmg> wow breezy is nice
<chx> is  there a Sun JRE apt source for breezy?
<Philyco> jmg: Is  Breezy worth the upgrade?
<chx> Philyco: i'd say yes :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> in a few weeks ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx i doubt it.
<nalioth> chx http://giannaros.org/tor/bt/
<chx> nalioth: then please advice me a non-java torrent client because I can't run Azureus without a JRE....
<jmg> chx: ktorrent
<nalioth> chx: bittorrent
<chx> nalioth: OK I am a fool, sorry
<nalioth> chx: console bittorrent, open a terminal and type "btdownloadcurses nameof.torrent"
<nalioth> chx: no one is a fool who seeks knowledge
<Philyco> chx:  get a console torrebt client console rules
<chx> nalioth: heh, console torrent, lookin' funny, but seems to work
<jmg> chx: ktorrent is good
<chx> torrent is stuck at connecting to peers (0.0%) 
<nalioth> chx: which one are you after?
<chx> nalioth: sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_i386.deb
<red> holas
<nalioth> chx: you should be recieving it now
<nalioth> chx: quite ironic, that i should seed a i386 file (i own no x86 machines)
<chx> noone was seeding??
<chx> nalioth: let me guess. you run Mac?
<nalioth> chx: i'm a all ppc house
<Philyco> nalioth: what do u own
<nalioth> Philyco: macs. lots of macs
<Philyco> nalioth: r u realy running linux on a mac?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill bet he realy is
<nalioth> Philyco: Linux dualg5 2.6.10-5-power4-smp #1 SMP Thu Sep 8 08:15:52 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<Philyco> nalioth: Why don't u use mac os X
<nalioth> Philyco: because (to me) it sucks
<Philyco> Philyco: I've insttled (temporalliy on my pentium M and it is amazing
<Kamping_Kaiser> dual g5? bastard
<Philyco> nalioth: Do u find linux faster?
<Philyco> Philyco: DO u use gimp since u own mac (must be an artist) sorry for judging u
<nalioth> Philyco: yes i find linux faster (esp on my older macs)
<Philyco> P#
<nalioth> Philyco: yes i use gimp (but am not an expert)
<chx> nalioth: Sorry, but ATM I can't really afford a Mac and sometimes I need Crossover (Wine) on Linux. But when the first Intel Mac Mini appears expect me to be in the Apple Store day 1.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Chx thats evil :o *burns X86 macs*
<Philyco> chx: Here starts the debate: do u thibk apple will release osX for non apple hardware?  If so do you linux is oging to go down the drain
<chx> Kamping_Kaiser: evil? yes. I make a living being a web programmer. Could you please tell me how could I test my sites with IE6 if I'd own a Mac?
<nalioth> chx: why do you write for IE?
<chx> Philyco: I want a Mac, you know
<nalioth> chx: write using the w3w standards
<Kamping_Kaiser> chx. use standards ;) not windows (but i get your point)
<chx> nalioth: probably because the client would kill me if the site won't run on IE6. My primary browser is opera, secondary is firefox, but I must check with IE6
<nalioth> chx: bah. educate your employer
<chx> And all the visitors of the employers' website?
<Philyco> chx: I just did my first site (well for my mommy) in css and FUCK it screwed up in IE. I hate IE I hate u, your evil
<Philyco> chx: don't use png with ie and hovers
<chx> Philyco: I wholewheartedly agree. The pain in getting a site working with attribute selectors
<nalioth> you guys can take the flame talk to #kubuntu-offtopic
<chx> s/with/without
<Philyco> ok sorry nalioth 
<chx> nalioth: ok
<Philyco> ok lets talk about #kubuntu 
<Philyco> u know what kind of linux distro we need for he masses one that is locked down fool proof with very litle config so my grandma can use it
<nalioth> Philyco: (k)ubuntu is trying to become that very distro
<Philyco> a distro that u can't evenchange the WM's background so ypur relative do not call you on how to open an mpg file
<Philyco> a distrubution once you boot it u can't even shut it down so when your mother in law calls u and ask u how to turn on the computer
<Philyco> i'm getting tired of having my brother in law calling me on how to setup his router
<Philyco> just mu thaughts
<Philyco> nalioth: Again kubuntu is getting their but lots of config utility are missing
<Philyco> nalioth: kubuntu should have a newbie distrubution concept where u don't not a console or edit a txt file to configure something
<nalioth> Philyco: they are heading that way
<Philyco> We shall call it kisubuntu for keep it simple unbuntu
<Philyco> ubuntu familly have five  entries in the menu:  mail, iternet, chat, media player (photos also) and their you have it you can target 90% of the market which are Mr Bob Computer user 
<Philyco> ubuntu familly should have five  entries in the menu:  mail, iternet, chat, media player (photos also) and their you have it you can target 90% of the market which are Mr Bob Computer user 
<jesusfish> what is version magic, and why would it be wrong?
<jesusfish> I compiled my own kernel
<Philyco> marketing name we could use for Mr Bob computer Joe:  kubuntu 100Ghz I bet we could sell it for 100$ on the shelfs
<chx> nalioth: until you have a Windows-like installer it's not for the stupid crowd, alas. They would be frigthened from a text-based installer. I like it, though :)
<nalioth> chx: graphical installer is soon to come
* aseigo ponders if chx is talking about a different windows than the one he knows about
* Kamping_Kaiser agrees
<aseigo> chx: which windows has a non "ncurses like" installation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> aseigo: vista afaik ;)
<aseigo> and hell ... which windows installer is made for the stupid crowd?
<Philyco> nalioth: no need for an interactive installer just one dialog box: language and that's it
<chx> aseigo: OK, I admit , phase one is textual in Windows, right.
<chx> aseigo: right again
<chx> Philyco: right :)
<jesusfish> is it bad to build a kubuntu kernel with gcc 4.0?
<nalioth> jesusfish: ?
<nalioth> jesusfish: breezy is based on gcc4
<chx> jesusfish: yes, your computer will attack you with a sharp knife
<aseigo> Philyco: language and timezone
<Philyco> chx: with instruction on a cd: Turn on computer, insert this shinny round flat thind int the widest slot and wait
<jesusfish> I dunno, it's using 3.4 for whatever reason by default
<aseigo> Philyco: with the option of derailing into more fine grained activities
<jesusfish> nalioth: ^
<nalioth> Philyco: if a graphical installer isnt in breezy, it'll be in dapper drake
<jesusfish> dang it
<jesusfish> I get an error
<nalioth> jesusfish: are you using breezy?
<jesusfish> nalioth: ya
<nalioth> jesusfish: then you should be using gcc4 by default
<aseigo> installers. meh. BOOTSPLASH baby. =P
<nalioth> jesusfish: if not, you should specify in the build phase
<jesusfish> nalioth: working on that, got an error building the kernel with 4.90
<jesusfish> 4.0*
<Philyco> nalioth: I,ve been talking about KISS distro and installer but I was not thinking one comes close to it are all the LiveCD
<Kamping_Kaiser> jesusfish: is the error in the kernel or a module that was 3.4?
<jesusfish> Kamping_Kaiser: error building the kernel with 3.4
<nalioth> Philyco: and they are not "installers"
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. just a thought
<jesusfish> Kamping_Kaiser: in the makefile it says something about using a cc option
<Philyco> nalioth: well u can install them but u don,t need to, to get a full working enviroment
<nalioth> Philyco: a non-productive working environment
<Philyco> Philyco: insert the live cd in computer rip off eject button and here u have it unbreakable machine for grandma
<nalioth> Philyco: until she asks where to save the files to
<nalioth> Philyco: and where are they (after a reboot)
<jesusfish> nalioth: any idea how I use cc-options when building a kernel?
<Philyco> partition hard drive in four auto pbackup all partitions redudant data
<nalioth> jesusfish: lemme look
<jesusfish> nalioth: I've built plent of kernels before, but never had to pass cc options
<god-zero> nalioth: that's what gmailfs is for
<Philyco> nalioth: well have the live cd first time it runs detext if linux partition is present else format
<Philyco> a data partion
<Philyco> god-zero: lol
<Philyco> god-zero: u do need a hd some grandpa can stach his porn
<nalioth> jesusfish: type this right before you build export CC=gcc-4.0
<Philyco> or i've got another idea lets make a distro (pornbutu) that uses wget t fetch images from free porn site well could make 1000ths
<nalioth> Philyco: two words. Build One
<nalioth> jesusfish: you can also put that export line into your ~/.bashrc
<Philyco> nalioth: enough with the beer drinking for me
<jesusfish> nalioth: ya, I have that part...but I get an error when compiling with gcc-4.0
<Philyco> jesusfish: reaaly all of breezy is built with gcc4
<jesusfish> Philyco: except for the kernel
<god-zero> pornbuntu? I think I have that installed....
<nalioth> jesusfish: seems you have bad code then, if you're erroring with 3.x and 4.0
<jesusfish> nalioth: it's not my code
<Philyco> god-zero: you want to start the project with 
<Philyco> god-zero: you want to start the project with I
<jesusfish> nalioth: last I checked, I didn't create the kernel
<nalioth> jesusfish: sorry man, i got a cat5 hurricane comin at me
<jesusfish> nalioth: you in Texas?
<Philyco> nalioth: u should really duck and cover, get to a safe place
* nalioth is in Pasadena, Tx (a southeast suburb of Houston)
<jesusfish> I thought Rita was down to Cat 4?
<Philyco> nalioth: do have a basement
<nalioth> jesusfish: cat4 still packs 100mph+ winds
<god-zero> I've been setting up toomany computers.. The thought that first came to me was a huge cat5 (ethernet) snarl at high speed
<nalioth> Philyco: nobody in southeast texas has a basement
<Philyco> I know its not common in the states (relatives) here in quebec 95% have basements
<Philyco> I'
<chx> nalioth: and you have not run from that place??
<nalioth> Philyco: oh no, in the states there's lots of basements
<Philyco> nalioth: I wonder why
<nalioth> Philyco: just not down in SE Texas (water table is too high)
<nalioth> chx: run from what place?
<chx> nalioth: Houston
<Philyco> well I,ver got relative in Ohio,California and Florida and nobody has a frecken basement 
<nalioth> chx: i have inside information
<nalioth> Philyco: florida is also not good geography for basements
<Philyco> how about cleaveland
<god-zero> Philyco: depends on you elevation.. gotta be X feet above the 100 year high water mark here
<nalioth> Philyco: sounds like they're too poor for a basement in cleveland
<god-zero> more likely too wet
<chx> nalioth: inside information from a hurricane? whao.
<Philyco> nalioth: r u in the eye ! not thats a figure of speech lol
<jesusfish> hmmm...fs.h has an error
<jesusfish> that can't be good
<jesusfish> nalioth: know how to fix version magic?
<nalioth> chx: http://nhc.noaa.gov
<nalioth> jesusfish: i've never heard of version magic
<chx> nalioth: site not found
<nalioth> farkling govt websites
<nalioth> chx: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov
<creart> Could someone explain to me, how to find the "administrator mode" butten, please?!
<chx> nalioth: ah I see
<nalioth> creart: its in your terminal, it is "sudo <command-name>"
<creart> ohhh... it's just that in the KDE control module it says there is a button...
<god-zero> creart: alt-f2 kdesu kcontrol
<god-zero> that button is broken
<creart> nice... thats it... thx
* god-zero thinks it would be a good idea to make a hotkey for that
<creart> ;)
<sophie_> #join #linux
<damnhil> how can I insert a horizontal line in Kword?
<sophie_> with "____________"
<sophie_> damnhil: sorry lol
<Foodcoman> Greetings
<aftertaf> boing!
<aftertaf> morning
<Kaiser_Away> hi aftertaf,
<Kaiser_Away> hm. foodc has gone :/
<aftertaf> hi kaiser_back ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) 
<aftertaf> plop :)
<aftertaf> how's it going in sunny oz?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao. it hasnt been sunny all day, and you say tht and the sun comes out
* nalioth wishes he were in sunny oz
<Kamping_Kaiser> im still depressed, otherwise its ok
* aftertaf has mysterious pozers ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser has quiz night tonight
<aftertaf> oops azerty keyb. never get used to it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i guesed ;)
<aftertaf> nalioth:  how's houston (if that isnt a silly question)
<nalioth> aftertaf: www.nch.noaa.gov
<nalioth> aftertaf: click on GEOS storm floater 1
<nalioth> aftertaf: any of the loops
<nalioth> aftertaf: if you mark the box for county and roads and trop fcst pts, you can see houston
<buz> !grub
<ubotu> it has been said that grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<aftertaf> looking....
<aftertaf> nalioth:  404'ed.... thought that was a bad sign.... then i changed to nhc 
<buz> i sure hate grub's device numbering
<buz> if i got hda and hdb and i need to install it to hdb, what to do?
<buz> (also why lilo is still default i can't really understand)
<Kamping_Kaiser> (#,1) where # is the partition iirc
<buz> root(hd1,1)
<buz> setup(hd1) seemed to work
<buz> i'll wait with rebooting until i have the breezy live cd burnt ;
<aftertaf_> hmmm
<aftertaf_> sorry for being dumb, but i dont know what you mean geos storm floater1 . . . 
<nalioth> aftertaf: n/m
<nalioth> houston is gonna get a very cleansing shower
<nalioth> at about 100mph
<aftertaf> ok nalioth ;)  looks bad.....
<nalioth> aftertaf: any weathere website will do
<nikkia> nalioth, when i saw the news last night, i was disgusted that whoever makes these decisions hasn't implemented contraflow on *all* highways out of galveston and dallas
<nalioth> aftertaf: the noaa website has the latest info, tho
<aftertaf> keep buckled in... i can see the red and yellow danger zones...
<nikkia> erm, s/dallas/houston/
<nalioth> nikkia: ya i was just complainin to my roommate about only 2 outbound highways with contraflow
<aftertaf> got him nalioth ... satellite view loop.
<nalioth> so who is goin to beam me up to their place?
<nikkia> nalioth: then they had the balls to say 'well, the police are worried about oncoming traffic', while showing, 1-2 cars per minute on that side of the highway, ffs, a decent 'once every few miles' police/HP presence would handle that
<nalioth> nikkia: us59 north really needed the contraflow (i'ts under major construction)
<nikkia> nalioth: then they said 'you're better off in your car on the highway than in your house', erm, no, not in 100mph+ winds you're not
<nalioth> nikkia: i quite agree
<nalioth> but in my case, it would be better to be in the auto (i live in a trailer)
<nikkia> nalioth: heh    /me bites her tongue :P
<nikkia> nalioth: does the area not have a 'disaster readiness plan' or is it just a very badly designed one?
<nikkia> nalioth: cos when we lived in NC (in a hurricane zone), we had one that basically rule 1 was 'under implementation of the DRP all outbound highways will be declared contraflow' :)
<nikkia> (and the leaflet had a big map of which way you were supposed to leave if you wanted to head in various directions)
<buz> is there any place to get firefox 1.5 nightlies?
<buz> the ftp site only seems to containt 1.6nightlies
<buz> and 1.5beta has a security hole
<nikkia> buz, ftp.mozilla.org ?
<buz> well i tried there, maybe it's me but i can only find 1.6nightly there
<nikkia> ah
<nikkia> buz, i doubt there's that much development going on with 1.5 now
<buz> well the beta was before the recent hole was discovered
<buz> so i dont wanna use that
* Kamping_Kaiser feels feels glad im not in a 'dangerous weather' zone
* buz is only in a shitty weather zone
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: there aren't many places that aren't affected by some 'dangerous weather'
<buz> mine isn't
<Kamping_Kaiser> nikkia: yes, but adelaide hills gets jack all. 
<nikkia> Kamping_Kaiser: forest fires?
<Kamping_Kaiser> bad weather
<Kamping_Kaiser> itgets rainy, but not dangerous
<nikkia> forest fires are still a weather artifact :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh :) true
<aftertaf> buz:  breezy has 1.7 now
<buz> there is no 1.7 of firefox???
<aftertaf> 1.0.7 i meant
<buz> yeah i got that one
<aftertaf> hehe
<buz> but 1.5 supposedly is much faster
<aftertaf> i dunno. not aware...
<aftertaf> happy with konq for most stuff
<buz> konqi has no extensions ;)
<buz> and i'm a sucker for those
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, mind helping me quick ?
<nalioth> nikkia: there are "plans" but they are not widely known
<nikkia> nalioth: ah, we used to have the DRP leaflets twice a year
<aftertaf> hehe CaiN_SA fire away..... (no guarantees ;) )
<nikkia> nalioth: one just before hurricane season started, and another about 6 months later (the second one tended to focus more on 'what to do if our nuclear power station goes china syndrome'
<nikkia> nalioth: the general gist of which was 'die'
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, when i run : grub-install /dev/hda
<CaiN_SA> the stupid thing tells me :
<CaiN_SA>  /dev/foo: not found or not a block disk
<CaiN_SA> wth is its problem ?
<nikkia> nalioth: the nuclear plant DRP was always a bit of a joke, because you had to drive about 1/4 mile past the plant on the evac route :)
<nalioth> nikkia: you were close to savannah river electrical genny site?
<nikkia> nalioth: probably, can't remember which one it was, but that would probably be it
<nikkia> nalioth: no, not SRS
<nikkia> nalioth: let me check which plant it was
* nalioth is deciding on whthere to put the powermac in back in it's box or just wrap a couple of trash bags around it and throw it in the back of the truck
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  no idea man.....    
<aftertaf> :/
<CaiN_SA> its stupid
<nikkia> nalioth: 'Brunswick'
<nikkia> nalioth: not a very inspired name, given we lived in Brunswick County :)
<nalioth> nikkia: gotta keep things simple (refrains from further comment)
* Kamping_Kaiser discovers writing a script that plays mp3s with mplayer needs protection against trying to play jpgs and sxws as well :$
<nalioth> Kamping_Kaiser: but the jpgs sound so awesome!
<nikkia> nalioth: yeah, the primary population WAS trailer trash :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> nalioth: lol. yeh, but not what i was after :/
* nalioth is packin up the macs
<nalioth> no advice on "large powermac box" or "small trash-bag wrapped powermac"?
<nikkia> nalioth: i'd go for both :P
<nikkia> nalioth: wrap it in the trash bag, then put it in the big box
<nalioth> everything is gettin wrapped in plastic trash bags
<nalioth> but the box is effin huge
<nikkia> nalioth: its gonna start raining soon, if it hasn't already, so in its box, its gonna get wet
* nikkia used to love going and standing on the beach and watching the clouds when a hurricane was approaching
<nikkia> did the 'don't bother evac'ing' routine for a couple of cat 1s and a cat3
<buz> well with it likely be cat5 that's probably not an option ;)
<nalioth> nikkia: i wouldnt bother either except atm i'm in a trailer (but not trash) and only about 1/2 mile from the houston ship channel
<buz> not a viable one anyay
<nikkia> buz, depends entirely on circumstances
<aftertaf> someone shut sone up on ubuntu... flooding!!!
<aftertaf> ???!
<nikkia> buz, a good solid house, with plenty of height above sea level, i'd probably sit out a caat5
<nikkia> cat5 even
<buz> problem being that most houses in the us are anything but solid by my standard
<nikkia> buz, i agree :/
<nikkia> buz, give me bricks and a decent foundation every time
<buz> yes
<nikkia> wood and 'a little bit of a trench' some lazy builder did in an afternoon, not good :)
<buz> then again, a small house costs at least 800000usd here
<nikkia> gah, i really wish my boss wouldn't email me while he's driving
* Tm_T is downloading breezy packages
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  yeah!!!!!!!!! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cant wait eh Tm_T? ;) 
* aftertaf is breezy......
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: can't wait to break my system,yeah ;--P
<aftertaf> most time its ok, as long as you dont reboot when a bad package stops things working on reboot
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do you output errors to /dev/null not a terminal? 2> or similar?
<aftertaf> Tm_T:  its more or less ok though.. depends on critical broken things when you upgrade... and if you get it working all the same, you can report bugs :)
<Tm_T> aftertaf: so I thought
<nalioth> now i'm back
<Kamping_Kaiser> yay. it works
<aftertaf> indeed you are..... :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. wb nalioth
<nalioth> now i wish i'd waited on breezy on the G3 ibook
<buz> aftertaf: bad package (oo2) killed my system during update
<nalioth> breezy networking on the ibook g3 still seems kinda wishy washy
<buz> and to top it off, the kernel wont boot
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i should do a dist-upgrade. im a few days behind
<chx> nalioth: after Sun J2RE what else is needed so that firefox runs Java applets?
<nalioth> chx: that should have fixed you up
<nalioth> !tell chx about java
<buz> yeah that small k3b window with writing status is neat
<nalioth> chx: follow that link and make sure your links are set up properly
<chx> nalioth: links? I followed the link to the wiki but can't see links
<chx> nalioth: googled and fixed
<nalioth> good to hear
<ice> hi
<Mirussa> can I find out more about ubotu the bot?
<ice> i need know how active de nfs services in kubuntu please
<nalioth> Mirussa: /msg ubotu help
<Mirussa> nalioth: thanks!
<nalioth> ice https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo
<nalioth> ice: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo
<ice> thanks
<shark> hi
<aftertaf> mornfall:  do we bugreport for adept to ubuntu bugzilla??
<Tonio-> hi
<bbcs02> #help
<aftertaf> help?
<bbcs02> anyone know how to download?
<aftertaf> download what?
<wa> song
<wa> anyone?
<aftertaf> you mean with p2P, you want a p2p client for linux?
<wa> yup
<wa>  cant run t
<wa> i mean it
<aftertaf> if you have synaptic, search for amule. or p2p.. and install it ;)
<wa> i already have that
<wa> but it can run
<wa> wat shall i do
<aftertaf> u have amule?  ok. open a console and type amule, what is the error?
<wa> wer can i find the console
<aftertaf> K menu > system > konsole
<wa> no amule found
<aftertaf> then not installed.....
<aftertaf> type sudo apt-get install amule
<aftertaf> then your password.
<wa> wer an i find the installer
<aftertaf> !tell wa about synaptic
<wa> wat s synaptic
<aftertaf> wa:  read the link ubotu sent you..... there aren't installers in the windows sense.
<wa> nothins happens
<wa> yp] ./sob
<aftertaf> type sudo apt-get install synaptic
<wa> done
<wa> then wats next?
<aftertaf> now, in system menu you should have synaptic listed..... run it. if not type kdesu synaptic and put in your passwrd
<wa> wer can i find that?
<wa> now wats next?
<wa> hello
<wa> wats next?
<jmg> augh
<jmg> TypeError: argument 1 of QSizePolicy() has an invalid type
<aftertaf> wa:  you got synaptic up?
<aftertaf> if so, use the search funtion for amule or p2p and instal it
<chx> is there a way to select task with the scroll wheel? for example , in opera if you keep pressed right button and start to scroll then you can see the list of active tabs and you can select. something like this would be ubercool :)
<chx> on the taskbar the selection is very hectic because i can't see the task list to choose from
<DocTomoe> What is the correct way to terminate a printing job in kubuntu breezy?
<DocTomoe> For some reason, kjobviewer refuses to take any username/password combination I enter
<DocTomoe> this is 3.5Beta1, maybe a beta-related problem?
<aftertaf> mornfall:  adept bug..... >> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=16109
<genjix> anyone here know how to get bash scripts to restore echoing?
<[square] > hi
<apokryphos> hi [square] 
<aftertaf> action on ubuntu today.. phew
<buz> is it normal that i get shitloads of java with the oo2 package?
<buz> (i dont even use java with oo2)
<hnschl> Hello. I'm setting up an older notebook for a friend. I decided to try KDE, because i think its easier to use than for example icewm... How would you think about this decision? What packeges could i drop, what settings adjust to get a little bit more space on HD or RAM free? (thanks for reading)
<aftertaf> hnschl:  i use kde on a 10gig hd with a dell laptop PIII 500mhz just fine, without any tweaking
<apokryphos> buz: yes
<apokryphos> it's an OOo dependency
<hnschl> aftertaf: the one i use is a PII 233mhz. because its a notebook, its hard to upgrade RAM(~60mb)
<pointwood> anyone upgraded to the new beta? 
<pointwood> how (un)stable is it?
<aftertaf> hnschl:  erf... ok.   i have 256 mb ram.
<apokryphos> pointwood: it's ok; libs, base, toys and utils only in so far though
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> I guess I'll wait a bit then :)
<apokryphos> pointwood: because of that? Why? ;-)
<apokryphos> you'll still be able to use all the other stuff, of course; it'll just be 3.4.2
<pointwood> hehe
<pointwood> ahh...
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> thought I would end up with an amputated KDE :)
<aftertaf> and we can bug report too ;)
<pointwood> okay, I AM a bit bored, so I'll try it out :)
<aftertaf> loool   boredom is a great motivator
<charolastra> hi guys
<pointwood> apokryphos: did the import of Jonathan's key work for you?
<apokryphos> it really is; every time I've installed a new distro it's been from temporary boredom
<apokryphos> pointwood: yup
<pointwood> hrm
<charolastra> does kubuntu have a GUI for setting eth0 or does it deal with it over /etc/network/interfaces ?
<pointwood> sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<pointwood> gpg: can't open `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': No such file or directory
<apokryphos> pointwood: wget http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg && sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<pointwood> ahhh
<pointwood> upgrading...
<apokryphos> I wouldn't upgrade your X (if you're doing that too)
<pointwood> I just run apt-get upgrade
<helpme> hiya guys:)
<apokryphos> pointwood: on breezy?
<pointwood> hi
<pointwood> apokryphos: no
<apokryphos> ok, fine then
<pointwood> phew ;)
<pointwood> done :)
<pointwood> let's see how this goes :)
<pointwood> brb :)
<pointwood> well, that wasn't so painfull :p
<charolastra> i'm asking for a windows friend: does kubuntu have a GUI for setting eth0 or does it deal with it over /etc/network/interfaces ?
<helpme> i installed quake2 via apt-get..but i get jerky sound..plz help......any fixes?
<Riddell> charolastra: knetworkconf
<Riddell> charolastra: in kcontrol/system settings
<Riddell> Network Settings
<charolastra> thanks
<nalioth> Riddell: is there a way to add close buttons in konquerers tabs?
<charolastra> nalioth: tried ctrl + w :)
<nalioth> charolastra: yes, thank you. i want little x's on my tabs (just like safari)
<charolastra> well, never seen an option for that
<Riddell> nalioth: settings->configure konqueror->web behaviour-> advanced ->show close button instead of website icon
<Riddell> it doesn't work very well
<apokryphos> nalioth: you can use MMB to close tabs though, with an option
<helpme> anyone tried koffice here?
<nalioth> Riddell: thank you (now to figure out how to make the website icon the close button)
<nalioth> apokryphos: MMB?
<apokryphos> Middle-Mouse-Button
<nalioth> apokryphos: my MMB backtracks
<apokryphos> nalioth: eh? MMB-click (not scroll)
<nalioth> apokryphos: yes, my MMB-click does a back button on clicked tab (default behavior, i believe)
<apokryphos> nalioth: oh, I know that; you can set an optio though for it to close the tab instead
<apokryphos> nalioth: edit your konquerorrc and under [FMSettings]  put MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true
<apokryphos> Ideally, it would be nice if there was an option to have a close-tab in the  Quanta style; that way you wouldn't have to sacrifice website icon
<nalioth> apokryphos: perhaps we could write one
* nalioth sees quite a few hours of free time ahead of him
* apokryphos doesn't :P. Going into Uni soon
* nalioth hopes his house doesn't decorate several counties or become flotsam on the houston ship channel
<apokryphos> nalioth: how's it been so far?
<nalioth> apokryphos: the excrement will start hitting the oscillation around 8 or 9 tonight (USA CST)
<freemanen> Hello anyone how knows a jre that work with kubuntu ppc? I cant sable vm and kaffe to work
<apokryphos> nalioth: dang, I wish you weren't there, but I'll bear you in my thoughts at the time. 
<aftertaf> nalioth:  as in 13 hours from now???
<nalioth> aftertaf: as in 13-odd hours from now
<aftertaf> ok. dude that'll be 4am for me..... crossing my fingers when i wake up tomorrow ...
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> what would be the appropriate method to update Breezy preview to final when it's out? 
<nalioth> DexterF: that is built in
<|maddox|> anyone had probs updating x-common 1.06 to 1.08?
<DexterF> really..? like a button that says "upgrade to Breezy"..? I have been using Slackware over the last 4 years, I'm not used to any kind of comfort :)
<|maddox|> i get this:
<|maddox|> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<nxv_> is there a gui frontend to ssh-agent or anything similar in kde?
<aftertaf> nxv_:  konqueror ?? ;)  dunno...
<irvin> |maddox|: same here
<|maddox|> i hope its a temporary error
<_johan> how do I create a symbolic link that poins to my samba-shares? Creating one that points at smb:// didn't wor
<_johan> k
<aftertaf> lol DexterF "breezy button" :)
<MrRagga> hi, i am looking for the network-admin command but it seems to be missing in kubuntu, any hints?
<aftertaf> MrRagga:  i have it, but i dont know which package gave me it...
<aftertaf> is there a command i can use to find out?
<_johan> anyone knows if I can create a link to my mounted samba-drives?
<MrRagga> aftertaf: oh, i should probably say that i installed breezy preview
<aftertaf> MrRagga:  me too
<MrRagga> aftertaf: did you use the kubuntu iso or installed ubuntu first and then kde
<aftertaf> hoary then upgrade
<MrRagga> aftertaf: i have read that this package is available for ubuntu but not kubuntu
<MrRagga> hmmm
<aftertaf> kubuntu CD 5.04
<aftertaf> then upped to breezy. with some gnome stuff.
<aftertaf> ask on #ubuntu
<MrRagga> what does apt-file search network-admin say for you?
<aftertaf> apt-file command not found :/
<MrRagga> apt-get install apt-file
<aftertaf> hehe installing
<aftertaf> weird, returns nothing
<mornfall> aftertaf: b.k.o please
<mornfall> aftertaf: (see adept homepage)
<aftertaf> mornfall:  ok...
<MrRagga> aftertaf: so you still probably have the package from your hoary installation
<mornfall> aftertaf: not to mention it's a dupe
<aftertaf> really?
<MrRagga> aftertaf: dpkg -l |grep network-admin
<mornfall> aftertaf: hmm, or no?
<mornfall> aftertaf: wait :)
<aftertaf> MrRagga:  same again, nothing
<mornfall> aftertaf: the backtrace is... weird
<mornfall> aftertaf: but yeah, the problem was already reported about 3 times
<aftertaf> mornfall:  what happened was, i manually selected a package that the 'upgrade function' didnt choose, and hit Apply. it just bombed out.
<aftertaf> when i chose the packge with apt-get it said package cant be installed..... so does adept have a handler for apt-get error messages?
<_stefan> hello all
<_stefan> I have a problem with vnc
<_stefan> I installed vnc4server
<_stefan> set a password
<_stefan> but when I try to connect
<_stefan> I get the message that my auth is not correct
<_stefan> Killing the server , rename/.vnc/passwd
<mornfall> aftertaf: the problem is broken packages -- it throws an exception and nobody catches it
<_stefan> starting the server again setting nes password
<mornfall> aftertaf: and broken status indication doesn't work for some reason, too, it seems
<aftertaf> i tried, but i missed the ball
<_stefan> but I can not auth
<_stefan> can someone help?
<_stefan> trying differnt viewers
<_stefan> krdc and xvnc4viewer  ,but no success
<_stefan> what is wrong?
<buz> is there a way to use options composite on a r200?
<aftertaf> _stefan:  never used vnc, sorry..... try in ubuntu
<_stefan> I often was in ubuntu getting no answers there
<lotusnet> say all
<lotusneth> h
<lotusneth> gf
<humbolt> anybody any luck with pptp under linux?
<johny_boy> fg
<john_boy> uka
<Phantom^^> Heya everyone
<Phantom^^> Can anyone tell me how to install the latest open office
<lunitik> Riddell: hey, having issues with the KDE3.5 packages... namely panel fails to load... are you working on this currently?
<lunitik> Riddell: KDM looks very nice though  :)
<lunitik> Riddell: also, how far along are you with 3.5? I was hoping to see kdenetwork upgrades (namely to Kopete)  :(
<lunitik> Riddell: oh... error message says something about klaunch or somesuch...
<lunitik> klauncher*  "Could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher"
<lunitik> seems to be starting the panel when it says this...
<marculin> Nn svensk som kan hjlpa mig lite ?
<Kaiser_away> english here
<marculin> Jag r nybrjare p linux och installerade precis kubuntu. Men hur installerar jag nya program ?
<marculin> apt-get install tuxracer . BUT it doesnt work
<marculin> ?
<marculin> Someone who can tell me how i install some new programs
<Leshrac> have you enabled the repositories?
<Leshrac> it might be the reason apt-get does not work for you
<marculin> No i havent done it
<marculin> How i do that ?
<othernoob> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969
<marculin> thx
<othernoob> no problem
<thuzzik> Is there someone who can help me with VLC?
<freemanen> I have a problem about not hearing sounds. Then i start kubuntu i hear sounds but sometimes it disapear after a while. what could be the problem?
<johan> on ./configuring, I am getting this error. Found something on the ubuntu forum about installing 2 dev-packages, but that didn't work.
<johan> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Kaiser_away> try xlib-dev or similar johan
<johan> I did, found a meta-package that did the job
<johan> now it told me I needed qt, but there was a dev package for that as well, so I think it works
<foodcoman> Is everyone seeing this with Apt?  Errors Encountered   /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb
<Kamping_Kaiser> i think everyone is. but i havent tried myself
<foodcoman> Good call.
<foodcoman> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;) my proxy is down. and i cbfd booting it to update at 1.20 am ;)
<foodcoman> It seems to be adding the x.x.9.x to Grub, but then the display manager and X wont load.
<foodcoman> So I just reverted back to the old x.x.8.blah and still function.
<foodcoman> 2 machines a barking for me.
<Kamping_Kaiser> do you use nvidia/ati module for your kernels?
<foodcoman> Nvidia
<Kamping_Kaiser> that would cause the x failing bit in one not the othter
<Kamping_Kaiser> because the kernel module hasnt been updated yet
<foodcoman> Makes since.  I guess I need to slow down on applying the updates!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> or live with xless for a bit
<Kamping_Kaiser> or dont use 3d ;)
<foodcoman> hahaha, maybe they see to many who need the practice!   =D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<foodcoman> Shell, whats a shell?     =D
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;D
<othernoob> anyone familiar with the mkisofs syntax?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry not me
<foodcoman> Joking here!......   man mkisofs
<foodcoman> =)
<othernoob> yea,well..if it was that simple :/
<foodcoman> hehe true that!
<foodcoman> Probably not close, but there are some examples.   http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl8_mkisofs.htm
<foodcoman> Ah found a wiki.... Sec. taking awhile to load.
<foodcoman> http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Mkisofs
<foodcoman> FWIW.
<othernoob> thanks... FWIW?
<Kamping_Kaiser> for what its worth
<Kamping_Kaiser> night othernoob, night foodcoman. later mates
<othernoob> at last...thanks foodcoman, not sure whether or not the iso is what i want, but it's doing something :)
<_rikva> What is the graphical login manager I get when I boot Kubuntu? It isn't KDM, is it?
<Riddell> _rikva: it's KDM
<libben> http://www.beansidhe.com/images/sept19.2005.jpg
<_rikva> hmm strange, because It doesn't listen to the changes I make to KDM in kcontrol
<nikkia> _rikva: lots of controls in kcontrol for kdm are overriden by the current theme
<nikkia> (that's KDM theme, not KDE theme :)
<_rikva> nikkia: ok, and how can I change those controls? (for example, the welcome text)
<nikkia> either disable the theme in the kdmrc file, or change the theme
<_rikva> ah
<nikkia> the theme *can* use the defined welcome text, its up to the theme :)
<_rikva> I'll just change the theme :)
<hussam> I'm getting timeouts on archive.ubuntu.com when it resolves to 82.211.81.182. 
<hussam> It timeouts every single time.
<hussam>  82.211.81.151 is still however accessible.
<rikva> changing the kdm theme doesn't work, so I'll try the kdmrc file...
<rikva> kdmrc says I've selected the lipstik theme, which is true, but it looks still the sane
<rikva> same
<mikmak> hi guys
<mikmak> just wanted to let you know that amarok is absolutely _unusable_
<mikmak> none of the engine work
<mikmak> at least it does not crash (for a change), but don't even try to play a stream
<rikva> mikmak: the xine engine also?
<mikmak> hmm I dont have that one, let me try
<rikva> maybe you need to apt-get it
<mikmak> btw, gstreamer does not find alsa apparently
<mikmak> yes
<_stefan> can someone tell em how I do vncserver starting up during booting?
<rikva> xine is the only engine that works correctly for me
<mikmak> last time I tried it was not able to play a stream as well
<mikmak> that was on debian ...
<_stefan> I mean automated start of vncserver
<rikva> mikmak: strange, what kind of streams? shoutcast?
<mikmak> well, apt-get install amarok-xine; amarok, no xine engine found ;)
<mikmak> rikva: DI.fm ones
<rikva> mikmak: never used those
<mikmak> they are in the default list of streams
<rikva> does amarok have default streams? =|
<mikmak> yes, in the playlist browser they have a list
<mikmak> "Cool streams"
<rikva> ah i see
<mikmak> ho the xine engine works
<rikva> they work with xine :)
<mikmak> so : artsd engine does not work, gstreamer does not work and gstreamer does not find alsa
<mikmak> only 3 bugs in one ;)
<rikva> IMHO tha arts engine sucks with amarok, too unstable and slow
<libben> whats best for remote controlling ur box ?
<libben> vnc?
<mikmak> well, why do they keep distributing it then
<mikmak> just drop it
<rikva> the only thing about the xine engine that sucks is that it doesn't support fading
<rikva> libben: FreeNX
<mikmak> I dont think distributing broken things is a good idea
<mikmak> especially since xine does not seem to be installed by default
<rikva> maybe it works for some people
<mikmak> well, all I can hear all over the place about amarok is "it does not work" or "it crashed"
<mikmak> most people I know that used it and dropping it these days
<mikmak> s/and/are/
<rikva> that is a serious problem
<libben> freenx ?
<rikva> libben: yepp, it's faster than VNC
<mikmak> rikva: it's an upstream problem actually
<mikmak> rikva: I dont think amarok developers are going the right way ...
<libben> and what do i need on the other machine when remoting ? same program or as vnc style? a freenx viewer ? and a freenx server ?
<rikva> mikmak: why, they don't make the engines
<rikva> libben: a freenx client. They are available for windows and linux and propably mac
<libben> k
<mikmak> well, instead of doing 10 engines than don't work, they'd better do only one that really works ...
<libben> got nxserver and freenx?
<rikva> libben: http://www.nomachine.com/
<libben> i just need to install freenx?
<rikva> brb
<mikmak> and some time ago, the gstreamer one was working just fine (with gstreamer 0.8), so I can guess it's more amarok's fault than gstreamer ...
<libben> nx is free?
<rikva> libben: I don't know, I think just freenx
<rikva> mikmak: maybe you should ask in #amarok ;)
<libben> hmm
<libben> freenx aint the same on the site nomachine?
<rikva> libben: you only need freenx to share your pc
<mikmak> well, the usual answer is "yes we know"
<myth8y> Hi, when I try to open a apps who need root access (like kynaptic) they ask me the password, but always say Conservation with su failed... some know what to do?
<rikva> libben: it is free :)
<libben> rikva: on the site the version is like 1.5 something
<libben> in apt its 0.3
<rikva> libben: There was something with 2 versions, and I think there is one 'free' version and one payd version
<rikva> libben: anyway it works great, I use it on regular base
<libben> k
<libben> so what to download then on the windows machine when i wanna remote my box?
<rikva> libben: http://www.nomachine.com/download_client_windows.php
<rikva> I'm away
<libben> one last q
<libben> is it a installer
<rikva> hurry ;)
<libben> or just a running file ?
<rikva> the client is a installer
<libben> the win one
<libben> hmm.. my friends hate that
<libben> thats why xvnc_viewer owns
<rikva> maybe there is a standalone client
<rikva> i know what you mean
<rikva> so you can carry it easily  on your usb stick
<rikva> good luck
<libben> true true
<myth8y> Hi, when I try to open a apps who need root access (like kynaptic) they ask me the password, but always say Conservation with su failed... some know what to do?
<apokryphos> myth8y: are you on hoary?
<myth8y> breezy... but its a update from hoary
<apokryphos> myth8y: shouldn't matter, really. Mind you, Adept is the default Package Manager in Breezy
<apokryphos> what happens when you alt+f2 -> kdesu (say) kynaptic
<myth8y> yeah but not only for kynaptic... its everything
<apokryphos> obviously don't put the say in there :P
<apokryphos> ok
<myth8y> su return with a error
<apokryphos> myth8y: did you get kde from the repositories?
<myth8y> yes
<apokryphos> You didn't mix anything? If you're getting that su error on kdesu <something> it kind of suggests you don't have the patched kdesu (which Kubuntu has)
<Chousuke> Adept?
<Chousuke> Yet another frontend to a frontend to a frontend?
<jpatrick> Chousuke: kynaptic replacement
<apokryphos> err, no
<apokryphos> Chousuke: a front-end to apt, simply.
<mornfall> Chousuke: it'd be better if you knew what you were talking about
<apokryphos> libapt
<Chousuke> I do know. mostly.
<Chousuke> I made a slightly sarcastic joke.
<myth8y> something what patch?
<Chousuke> Apt is a frontend to dpkg and Adept is a frontend to Apt. 
<mornfall> Chousuke: and apt-get is frontend to Apt, yes... so what?
<Chousuke> I didn't say it mattered.
<Chousuke> I think frontends are good.
<mornfall> (and apt being a dpkg frontend is stretching it a bit, too)
<Chousuke> Yes.
<Chousuke> I shoud save money to buy myself a x86 system.
<Chousuke> an*
<Chousuke> and should* :P
<Chousuke> I kind of miss Ubuntu.
<Chousuke> Using OS X now.
<mornfall> erm, isn't there a kubuntu/ppc?
<apokryphos> there is
<Chousuke> Yes.
<Chousuke> But I don't think Linux on PPC is very good.
<mornfall> s/on PPC // ;-)
<Chousuke> mornfall: ha. 
<mornfall> haha.
<Chousuke> I like Ubuntu though.
<Chousuke> a solid OS.
<Ubel> I like MacOS X it has a nice wallpaper
<Chousuke> If they keep improving like this, I can't wait to see what it will be in a few years from now.
<Chousuke> Ubel: Yes.
<apokryphos> Ubel: surely that can't be a valid reason for liking an OS ;-)
<Chousuke> Ubuntu should change the colour theme.
<Ubel> well, sometimes that seems to be the reason why everyone loves macos x :)
<Chousuke> of course, blue isn't very.. human.
<Chousuke> but it looks good compared to brown.
<Ubel> I just installed kubuntu few days ago, I have been using KDE since beta 3 (pre 1) but haven't used it lately and uff.. it has matured
<Ubel> I really like KDE or maybe it's just because I missed it
<Ubel> I don't know
<apokryphos> because it's great ;-)
<Ubel> well - it also feels more like a "real" product
<Chousuke> I'll give KDE a shot once KDE4 is out.
<Ubel> I like gnome though too
<Chousuke> Yes, gnome is good. 
<Chousuke> Simple and all that.
<Ubel> yes but KDE is getting more simple
<Ubel> Konqueror is usable now for example :)
<Ubel> I mean when I right click on a folder for example I don't get tons of stuff
<Chousuke> Good.
<Chousuke> Simple is good.
<Ubel> and the settings menu is usable
<apokryphos> simplicity is good to a certain extent
<Chousuke> Yes.
<apokryphos> where you sacrifice decent features for simplicity it evidently goes too far
<Chousuke> OS X has the balance quite well.
<Ubel> apokryphos: you think gnome has gone that far?
<apokryphos> and apparently this is the case for much of the opinion of gnome in the 1.XX -> 2
<Chousuke> It's simple, but amazingly powerful.
<Ubel> apokryphos: for example?
<apokryphos> Ubel: they lost a *lot* of their most valuable users there, with the change of the WM etc
<Chousuke> You only need one app besides the default install and it becomes a power user's dream. :)
<othernoob> what's the difference between the breezy preview and the final result?
<Ubel> ah ok
<Chousuke> Well, I'm speaking for myself :p
<Ubel> I used to be the guy who liked to configure everything - but now I don't want to
<mornfall> would that be quicksilver, Chousuke?
<Chousuke> Indeed.
<apokryphos> Chousuke: OS X does indeed look nice; if I were rich enough, I'd have one too 8)
<Ubel> so I would rather choose good defaults than alot of options
<Chousuke> A brilliant application.
<jpatrick> Katapult!
<mornfall> jpatrick: weak
<Ubel> what is katapult?
<mornfall> jpatrick: try quicksilver :)
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<Chousuke> wow.
<mornfall> jpatrick: (well, even quicksilver was kind-of weak last time i checked)
<Ubel> call me clever, but I somehow knew that Katapault was a KDE program.... humm... don't know how
<Chousuke> Quicksilver has tons of uses.
<Ubel> so Quicksilver is similar to katapult?
<jpatrick> Ubel: The K?
<apokryphos> Ubel: it's that psychic antenna you got yourself
<Ubel> hehehe
<Chousuke> Katapult is similar to Quicksilver :P
<Ubel> I guess it was the K
<mornfall> Chousuke: it's a weak ripoff, you mean ;p
<Chousuke> Quicksilver acts kind of like unix pipes. only for GUI apps.
<Xorlev> Okay, since #ubuntu is being unhelpful, I just marked an upgrade and found X as an upgrade...any issues with the upgrade?
<apokryphos> apparently, yeah
<apokryphos> earlier on today the topic was that X was broken, so "don't be silly"
<Xorlev> I did not see the topic change.
<othernoob> what's the difference between the breezy preview and the final result?
<mornfall> OH. MY. GOODNESS.
<Xorlev> More stable? Less bugs? :P
<Ubel> mornfall: ?
<othernoob> Xorlev: probably, but less guessing, more knowing would be nice..
<mornfall> http://ipcf.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<apokryphos> ipcf, yeah, seen that
<apokryphos> work on kubuntu is gonna be done for that, IIRC
<mornfall> apokryphos: by whom?
<mornfall> apokryphos: and, well, IMHO, the idea is pretty daft :)
<apokryphos> mornfall: it was mentioned in -devel earlier by \sh
<Ubel> the truth is I guess, we don't know I guess. It should be more stable and have less bugs but who knows, maybe they are planing the opposite?
<mornfall> bugs for everyone!
<apokryphos> Ubel: it's already ten-times more stable than preview was :)
<Ubel> damn :)
<Ubel> hehe
<mornfall> erh, i need to write bsd/gnu portable .zshrc
* mornfall installs emacs port
<Jeezis> i "upgraded" to kde 3.5 beta and it's been giving me problems left and right...is there any way to downgrade back to 3.4?
<Jeezis> or should i just tough it out and keep with 3.5?
<Chousuke> Jeezis: it'll be difficult to downgrade.
<Jeezis> Chousuke: i figured as much :-/
<Jeezis> i guess i'll just stick with it and hope for more stability to come soon
<_nyn_> i'm trying to send from my own system (postfix) rather than using a webmail interface. in my mail.log, i get "connect to yahoo.com[[...] ] : server dropped connection without sending the initial SMT greeting". any pointers? (i'm a total email newbie)
<jpatrick> Jeezis: I like it :)
<Jeezis> jpatrick: what, the instability? :-p
<jpatrick> Well yeah of course :)
<jpatrick> ;)
<Jeezis> i like it too, it has some neat new little features, i just wish it would be more stable!
<Jeezis> it freezes any time i try and edit the k menu and randomly doing other things as well
<ubuntu> algun espa;ol
<ubuntu> o latino para que me ayude
<Chousuke> sorry, English only.
<Chousuke> #kubuntu-es or something.
<Ubel> vale vale val
<Ubel> e
<blueyed> I want to upgrade to 3.5beta1. Is there somebody where it runs quite stable?
<blueyed> Seems like kdetoys depends on another libc...?!
<Lars_G> Your favorite newcomer is back
<edip> can anybody help me with installing xmms skin?
<edip> can anybody help me with installing xmms skin?
<gdh> Hm is there an echo here?
<Tm_T> Hm is there an echo here?
<Tm_T> "whoa!"
<gdh> :D
<edip> PLEASE,can anybody help me with installing xmms skin?
<lunitik> edip: read the readme file.
<othernoob> does anyone have any idea how to kill a process if kill, kill -9, killall and pkill did not work?
<lunitik> Riddell: you around yet by chance?
<edip> but it couldnt help me.
<lunitik> othernoob: pkill -9 is most severer... if that doesn't work... you'll need to restart to terminate the process...
<othernoob> tried that as well and it didn't work..meh.. :/
<lunitik> edip: most here probably use Amarok... maybe try dpkg -L and see where XMMS seemed to put its default theme?
<lunitik> edip: 'dpkg -L xmms' ...
<edip> ok, good idea!
<edip> thanx
<othernoob> lunitik: any idea why a process may not be killable?
<lunitik> othernoob: look up 'zombie process' to learn about what happened... 
<lunitik> othernoob: basically... sometimes a parent process dies and doesn't kill its child... parent needs to be killed, but cannot be in this curcumstance...
<othernoob> i see..
<othernoob> well, gonna reboot later when i'm done with work then.. thanks for the explanation :)
<lunitik> othernoob: you're welcome  :)
* lunitik kicks his kpanel  :|
<blueyed> 3.5b1 running :) looks really more polished.
<_blake> ok, so I am trying to install this market analysis program, but it requires libodbc.so.1  So I follow the very simple instructions and compile and install this library 
<lunitik> blueyed: bah... issue here with panel  :(
<lunitik> blueyed: won't load  :(
<_blake> but the market analysis program keeps giving me "requires libraries not found : libodbc.so.1"
<lunitik> _blake: apt-cache search odbc :/
<Riddell> lunitik: hi
<blueyed> I'm just wondering why all the kdetoys apps depend on libc6 >= 2.3.4-1 ?!
<Riddell> blueyed: hoary or breezy?
<lunitik> Riddell: hey... having issue with kde's panel with beta... known issue? anything I might do to try and fix it?
<Riddell> lunitik: hoary?
<lunitik> Riddell: breezy
<lunitik> Riddell: fresh install... only KDE thats been here is 3.5 beta 1
<blueyed> lunitik: but not the taskbar panel? just have that one..
<Riddell> lunitik: hmm, I've seen that happen in hoary, not in breezy yet
<Riddell> and I'm afraid I couldn't work it out at the time
<blueyed> lunitik: have you upgraded kdetoys also?
<blueyed> hoary
<lunitik> blueyed: nope... currently only have kubuntu-desktop installed...
<lunitik> Riddell: also... when will the new kdenetwork be getting into your repo?
* lunitik wants to try some of the new kopete features
<Riddell> lunitik: as soon as someone packages it
<lunitik> Riddell: ahh... no plans for you to do so yet?
<Riddell> lunitik: I'm kindae busy with removing bugs from breezy, which is the priority at the moment
<Riddell> lunitik: what the error loading tha panel?
<lunitik> Riddell: ahh... suppose so... then all shift to 3.5?  :)
<lunitik> Riddell: hold on... let me go bring it up again
<Riddell> lunitik: yes, post breezy 3.5 will be done properly
<_blake> lunitik, i am an idiot...  nevermind
<lunitik> Riddell: "Cannot start process Cannot talk to klauncher"
<othernoob> when's breezy out? 13th?
<Riddell> lunitik: yeah.  does other stuff start?
<lunitik> Riddell: kdesktop seems to be fine (right click menu seems to work, other than configure background) ... run seems to work... but nothing else really...
<Riddell> I wonder if that's a problem for new users
<blueyed> Riddell: is it a packaging problem that the kdetoys apps require libc >= 2.3.4-1 ? It's not really important here, but if you could take a look at it.
<lunitik> Riddell: ps, the graphics with kdm etc... will these be used in breezy release?
<lunitik> Riddell: they look really clean... very nice  :)
<myth8y> Hi, when I try to open a apps who need root access (like kynaptic) they ask me the password, but always say Conservation with su failed... some know what to do?
<lunitik> myth8y: you are typing _YOUR_ password?
<myth8y> yes
<myth8y> in konsole its work #1
* lunitik is looking forward to using adept when his new kde works also...
<_jonas> are you using su or sudo?
<lunitik> myth8y: strange... I think that is a known issue though...
<myth8y> su
<Riddell> lunitik: I just tried with a new user and I do get that error.  nasty
<Riddell> blueyed: what libc does hoary come with?
<_jonas> have you ever tried sudo to type your password?
<lunitik> Riddell: indeed... maybe you can post kde user config's for the time being so it can be functional here? (a tar.gz somewhere of needed stuff)
<price> hi
<Riddell> lunitik: I think it's the fifo's and pipes in /tmp that are the problem
<myth8y> myth8y is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<price> with startx i have this error:
<price> Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'; the X server's font paths might be misconfigured, remote font server(s) may be unreachable, and/or local fonts may not be installed or are not configured correctly.
<price> What can i do?
<blueyed> Riddell: 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<price> ( with breezy)
<Riddell> blueyed: tsk.  don't fancy recompiling them for us then do you?
<lunitik> Riddell: helpful to post what is created here in /tmp?
<blueyed> myth8y: see /etc/sudoers.
<seth_k> price, that's a super old error. Read the forums... just do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<blueyed> myth8y: have you created a new user account after kubuntu installation?
<myth8y> well i create myth8y during the installation
<lunitik> price: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig ... also, check the top of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, and ensure it points to correct paths...
<myth8y> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL <-- its the only cmd in sudoers
<lunitik> myth8y: add your user... same syntax with the 'ALL's
<price> thanks i go to try
<blueyed> Riddell: what do you mean? If I should recompile/package them? I could, with some help.
<myth8y> Hell damn ur the best :)
<lunitik> myth8y: ;)
<lunitik> myth8y: debconf rules if you know how to use it... and hell, its pretty damn useful even if you don't  :)
<myth8y> i'll read the man for this
<lunitik> wait... your the person with the sudo issues... haha... nm
<lunitik> you're*
<Bicchi> when is the patch for firefox going to be put on ubuntu?
<myth8y> and mmm a other question, why can't I have my hard drive in media:/ ?
<lunitik> myth8y: I believe media:/ is a kio for removable storage only...
<myth8y> ok, but in some distrib they have the hard drive in the desktop, and we only have to click on them to mount... did u know how i can do that?
<lunitik> myth8y: system:/ I think is what you want
<lunitik> myth8y: right click > configure desktop > icons ... click all that you want to show up
<lunitik> myth8y: thats from memory... but it should be pretty straight forward...
<lunitik> Its the 3rd tab you want though... might not be called icons...
<blueyed> Bicchi: I thought I've just installed 1.0.7 from hoary-security
<myth8y> behavior, devine icon... i check them all, but its dont show... only my usb key
<blueyed> Bicchi: but it conflicted with 1.0.6 from backports. Do you use backports?
<lunitik> myth8y: put in a cd... should show... I know you can select harddrive in there also...
<Bicchi> blueeyed: its not pulling it from the default repository.
<Bicchi> blueyed: i guess that is why.
<myth8y> the cd work, but not the hd
<blueyed> Bicchi: I've used "dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox*, and then apt-get removed firefox (so now I just have package mozilla-firefox).
<Bicchi> blueyed: Sounds like too much trouble to go thru. I think i am just going to wait until the official release gets posted. 
<blueyed> Bicchi: it's the official one. You have problems because of backports. You'll probably have to wait until backports gets it.
<Bicchi> blueyed: i am lost now, what are backports? I have a different idea of what back ports are.
<Riddell> blueyed: apt-get source kdenetwork; cd kdenetwork-<tab>; debuild
<[square] > hello
<Bicchi> blueyed: brb
<[square] > in breezy, instead of mouse i see a big square
<[square] > and then i see desktop repeated in small part
<[square] > what can i do?
<edulix> hi !
<blueyed> Riddell: kdenetworks? You probably mean kdetoys?
<edulix> I'm using kubuntu as my main distro, I have hoary. how risky is to install breezy, is it more or less usable ?
<nalioth> edulix: i wouldn't put it on a machine you depend on
<jrattner1> The future, proper
<blueyed> I've just install debhelper and cdbs from breezy because oif dependecy problems, but updating autoconf2.13 to breezy keeps saying "dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting."
<rrichie> hi i'm trying kde 3.5b1 but it says i don't have unistd.h. Do you know which package contains it?
<rrichie> euh ... i'm trying breezy
<blueyed> Bicchi: ubuntu-backports are alternative sources that provide recent versions of packages that are not security relevant.
<edulix> nalioth: there are some things like last skype deb that don't work in hoary
<blueyed> edulix: quite some people already use it, me not (I did so at the beginning :o)). I would wait.
<nalioth> edulix: i put it on one of my machines, and really wish i hadnt
<edulix> maybe if I just update to kde 3.5b1.. what about it?
<edulix> nalioth: do you already use kde3.5b1?
<Riddell> blueyed: err, yes
<blueyed> Riddell: what about the autoconf issue?
<Riddell> blueyed: which issue?
<nalioth> edulix: no i dont, i'm underpriveleged (use powerpc platform)
<blueyed> Riddell: "Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting."
<edulix> ohh
<Riddell> blueyed: apt-get install the dependencies then :)
<blueyed> Riddell: but which? http://pastebin.com/372270
<Bicchi> blueyed: How does one enables backports; Is it just like enabling universe?
<nalioth> !tell Bicchi about backports
<blueyed> !tell blueyed about backports
<blueyed> Bicchi: please check if you have it enabled.
<Riddell> blueyed: apt-get remove autoconf2.13
<blueyed> Bicchi: or paste the output of "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<blueyed> Riddell: damn. That was not clear. But too easy.. :)
<blueyed> Riddell: packages are build. Are you now interested in them? Or should I just use them locally?
<Abdul_Mueid> Hello everyone!
<Abdul_Mueid> Guys
<Abdul_Mueid> anyone already using KDE 3.5 Beta already here?
<Tm_T> already no already ;)
<Abdul_Mueid> lol
<Tm_T> I bet someone does
<Abdul_Mueid> as I thought, attention catcher :P
<apokryphos> yes, several in here
<Abdul_Mueid> anyway, I wanna know if it is stable enough to *just* run
* apokryphos is gonna decide to get a factoid on the forum link to opinions on 3.5b, considering all the questions we've had about it :P
<Abdul_Mueid> lol, I cant really make up my mind about it
<apokryphos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67800
<Abdul_Mueid> because just last week I downloaded about 700MB of updates when updating to Breezy
<Riddell> blueyed: sure, put them on a web server somewhere
<Abdul_Mueid> anyone to give me first hand live experience from KDE 3.5?
<apokryphos> Abdul_Mueid: did you check that link? Many opinions there
<jsubl2> I have  a few extra days off.. I have printed off the newDebianMaintainers guide.  any ideas on what i could package
<apokryphos> so far, it's running good, definitely stable here
<apokryphos> jsubl2: yup, lemme get you a link
<jsubl2> cool
<Abdul_Mueid> how many MB's to download?
<Abdul_Mueid> apokryphos: I am tight on bandwidth
<apokryphos> jsubl2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSuggestedPackages
<apokryphos> Abdul_Mueid: you can check
<jsubl2> thanks apokryphos 
<apokryphos> jsubl2: you may want to read this as well https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<jsubl2> ok will do
<blueyed> Riddell: http://codeprobe.de/pub/kubuntu/kdetoys_hoary_kde35b1/
<apokryphos> blueyed: hm, you packaged that? kdetoys 3.5 is already in..
<blueyed> apokryphos: but with wrong depends on libc
<apokryphos> oop, ok
<blueyed> apokryphos: don't know if everything is right now though.. :)
<apokryphos> Might as well get a hoary chroot running again; can test there
<apokryphos> blueyed: mind you, I'm responsible for the wrong depends there :P
<duende> anyone have problems with kde 3.5 b1 during startup involving klauncher?
<Riddell> blueyed: do you have hoary-updates and security in your apt lines?
<blueyed> Riddell: yes, I think so: http://codeprobe.de/pub/sources.list
<lunitik> duende: yes... breezy here... Riddell reports same issue with Hoary... doesn't know how to fix currently.
<lunitik> duende: seems to only occur with new users...
<apokryphos> isn't the "cannot talk to klauncher" a DCOP issue?
<apokryphos> (generally)
<apokryphos> I remember having it ages in the past; dcop couldn't be talked to properly, though restarting dcop didn't help, IIRC.
<lunitik> apokryphos: what is 'messagebus' something new? maybe thats at fault?
<apokryphos> no idea; I'd guess something associated with d-bus, but that's chasing for the wind. :)
<lunitik> actually... thats not the package name... but its something like that....
<lunitik> apokryphos: grrr... I don't see it via dpkg -l ... but I saw it install  :/
<lunitik> apokryphos: thats what I figured too... most annoying bug though..
<apokryphos> lunitik: when does it happen, exactly? On the upgrade?
<apokryphos> does it persist?
<lunitik> apokryphos: you manage to get 3.5beta1 packages installed by chance... what are your circumstances? maybe I can do the same to get them working...
<lunitik> apokryphos: seems to be for new users (never booted into kde before) ... this is a fresh install, so this would seem to fit...
<lunitik> apokryphos: yes... happens every time I log into KDE...
<nalioth> lunitik: source code would be nice for the powerpc users (3.5b1)
<lunitik> apokryphos: right when it starts to load kde panel...
<apokryphos> lunitik: can you verify that libs and base installed correctly?
<apokryphos> A lot of users have had it all go really smoothly
<apokryphos> both in here and on the forums (/msg ubotu kde3.5)
<lunitik> apokryphos: only in that dpkg reports "ii" for both...
<nikkia> hmmmm
<apokryphos> lunitik: with the 3.5 sources in your sources.list, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apokryphos> nikkia: hi =)
<nikkia> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> how's it going?
<nikkia> just got thru a marathon programming session for the dvd recorder :P
<nikkia> its set to record a dozen or so programs thru til about tuesday :P
<apokryphos> yeah, I thought you were a little quiet today 8)
<apokryphos> hah
<nalioth> nikkia: you goin on vacation?
<lunitik> apokryphos: reports nothing to do
<nikkia> nalioth: nah, i'm just lousy at remembering to record/watch stuff
<lunitik> apokryphos: katapult is new?
<lunitik> apokryphos: says its a launcher for kde... seems suspicious?
<apokryphos> the app itself has been around for some time, but it's getting more development now
<apokryphos> !katapult
<ubotu> Katapult is an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space.
<nikkia> nalioth: this way, as long as i remember to transfer from the HDD->DVD i can program it a week or so in advance :)
<nalioth> nikkia: hmmm
<apokryphos> lunitik: meant to be similar to OS X's quicksilver
<lunitik> apokryphos: not sure I'm familier with that either...
<apokryphos> me neither :D, but it means something to a lot of people :P
<lunitik> apokryphos: you're using Breezy and kubuntu.org source for kde3.5beta1?
<apokryphos> yup
<lunitik> apokryphos: upgrade from kde3.4.x?
<nalioth> wtf is quicksilver?
<nikkia> nalioth: i also ripped commercials out of a simpsons episode i recorded earlier, and was surprised at how easy the editing controls are, for a standalone device
<lunitik> apokryphos: to recreate... create a new user... and try to log it into kde... according to Riddell... this works...
<apokryphos> 3.4.2; I had a little trouble, actually, but once the packages were installed correctly it all went well
<apokryphos> lunitik: to reproduce the problem? I could try that, I guess
<lunitik> s/recreate/reproduce/
<apokryphos> will do now
<lunitik> apokryphos: yeah... tell me if you get the same thing  :)
<apokryphos> d'oh
<libben> I need to R.I.P a dvd for backup purpose.
<apokryphos> that "Start New Session" has disappeared from the KMenu; the one time I need it :D
<libben> wich programs?
<lunitik> apokryphos: seems a temp fix would be to post a tar.gz of $HOME/.kderc etc...
<libben> I need something like dvddecrypter for windows.
<apokryphos> lunitik: could be; one sec, I'll brb, see if I can reproduce
<lunitik> libben: download.com isn't enlightening?
<nikkia> libben: DVD::Rip
<nikkia> libben, or do you mean something FOR windows?
<libben> i ment for my box. just named the dvddecrypter for windows cause that what im used to use. now i dont have windows anymore
<libben> can dvd::rip burn also? is it with gui?
<lunitik> libben: from hoary-extras ... 'libdvdcss' or somesuch
<nikkia> libben, i believe it has a gui, and no, it can't burn, you would use k3b for that
<nikkia> libben: http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/
<libben> nothing that is in the repos ill guess,
<libben> thxs nikkia ill have a look into it tomorow
<nalioth> transcode, the evil dependency
<lunitik> nalioth: its in hoary-extras... I think its in multiverse also?
<lunitik> nalioth: yeah... its in multiverse...
<nalioth> nalioth runs ppc and it's an evil dependency
<lunitik> nalioth: ahh... ps, /me is what you likely wanted there...   ;)
* lunitik will never own a ppc machine...
<lunitik> Although I'm toying with the idea of getting an Intel based Mac...
<nalioth> lunitik: i dont get it
<lunitik> Depends on price though...
<lunitik> nalioth: you wrote your name... /me results in this:
* lunitik is using /me
* nalioth knows about /me
* nalioth was making a eye-catching point
<lunitik> nalioth: just wondering why you used 3rd person  ;)
<nalioth> ok well
<nalioth> i'm goin now
<nalioth> rita is not too far off
<nalioth> y'all be good
<tony> what's the sudo password for kubuntu?
<nikkia> nalioth, leaving it a bit late aren't you ?
<lunitik> tony: whatever you put for your user password
<lunitik> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nalioth> nikkia: late?
<nalioth> late is in 5 hours
<tony> it's not working
<nikkia> nalioth: wait until you get on the roads :P
<nalioth> nikkia: there are no roads
<lunitik> tony: you'll need to boot to failsafe and edit /etc/sudoers then..
<lunitik> tony: current account was the one you used to install?
<lunitik> s/used to/created during/
<tony> what do I put on sudoers? a password?
<tony> forgive me, i'm a noob...
<libben> sudoers?
<tony> my su password isn't working...
<morrow> just do "sudo -i"
<tony> thanks
<tony> thanks!!
<libben> what does sudo -i does u might ask
<tony> yes..
<seth_k> logs you into a root shell
<seth_k> because there is no root account in ubuntu
<morrow> there is no password for the root account :)
<libben> i usually type sudo -s
<libben> is it the same as i?
<apokryphos> ok, back
<apokryphos> the bug's there. I tinkered with a few things; got that evil error to disappear, but then I'd keep getting kdesktop crash on startup
<apokryphos> (and thus can't really login to kde)
<tony> ho do i edit my xorg.conf file?
<apokryphos> might fiddle a bit more later
<apokryphos> tony: you can either use an editor to edit it directly, or you can use dpkg's reconfigure mechanism.
<libben> type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<morrow> libben: sudo -i does initial login by calling login. sudo -s just starts another shell with old ENV variables... depends what you want.
<apokryphos> lunitik: a nasty bug, indeed.
<libben> so if i wanna install somethings with apt-get install and type sudo -s and then type the apt thing
<libben> it can go wrong with the variables?
<apokryphos> Also got kicker bug on this login now, http://giannaros.org/kickerbug.jpg
<apokryphos> good thing about kicker bugs is that they almost always fix with a kicker restart (at most)
<libben> hmm?
<libben> kde 3.5 ?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> you can tell from the new pager ;-)
<chavo> apokryphos, a lot of the time that kicker bug will fix itself after changing desktops
<apokryphos> sure; I know. It fixes immediately with a hide/show
<tony> Hello i'm using Kubuntu 5.10 the sudo password does'nt work HELP....
<Xorlev> Shouldn't it be your user password?
<tony> It doesn't work, I sign on OK but it does'nt work with sudo...
<tony> I can use sudo -i , but I it doesn't work with kate. 
<Xorlev> Hmm
<tony> I trying to edit my xorg.conf file...
<Xorlev> Try sudo nano xorg.conf
<tony> That did it! thanks how can I fix the sudo issue?  any ideas?
<czert> hi
<blueyed> Wouldn't it be useful to have debug-enabled builds (for beta releases at least)? afaik would that make backtraces much more valuable. Konqui just crashed here, with no backtrace at all.
<czert> can anybody help me?
<czert> i am beginer with linux
<duende> ask away
<czert> and i need to know how to make run file to gnu pascal
<gdh> People still use PASCAL?
<gdh> I mean, other than Delphi.
<czert> just for school
<czert> for test and for getting on high school
<czert> i mean university\
#kubuntu 2005-09-29
<gdh> I have no knowledge of PASCAL never mind the GNU flavour
<czert> i have pascal on windows
<czert> but i cannot get pascal to work on linux
<czert> btw i am first time at this irc chat
<czert> here are those who has linux-kubuntu?
<czert> kubuntu users
<gdh> IRC's great, nothing will happen for hours, then suddenly 10 conversations will start at once at huge speed...
<blueyed> yes
<blueyed> sometimes ;o)
<czert> and are here any peoples who are so kind that they give advices?
<blueyed> czert: just ask. don't ask to ask.
<czert> heh
<czert> okey
<Blissex> czert: consider reading these suggestions on how to ask questions: http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4
<czert> i add GNU pascal, it works but only if i type to console gpc-2.1-3.2 
<czert> so i need to make some run file
<czert> ok thanx now i know how to ask questions
<czert> but i still dont know what to do with gnu pascal to work
<blueyed> czert: have you installed the "gpc" package. it will install the default gpc package and for sure create a "gpc" shortcut.
<blueyed> "sudo apt-get install gpc"
<rrichie> if some of you are interested, i'm building all kde 3.5b1 packages for breezy
<czert> i allredy done this
<czert> but now how to run it
<czert> by typing in console gpc-2.1-3.2
<blueyed> try entering "gpg" and press TAB.
<blueyed> you could create a alias or a simple bash script to wrap it, if there is no shortcut.
<dell500> how do i extend my desktop to my other monitor (2 crts)
<czert> can i make something to run it without console?
<czert> like turbo pascal in windows
<czert> or is there any distribution of pascal that is similar as turbopascal and it works in kubuntu?
<gdh> czert: apt-get install dosemu-freedos ?
<czert> now i dont understand
<czert> sory
<czert> can you explain it?
<Blissex> czert: there is sort of.
<czert> freepascal
<blueyed> czert: ah.. you're looking for an IDE?
<Blissex> czert: yes... In general to answer questions like that do 'apt-cache search pascal' or with another keyword.
<czert> yeah
<czert> blueyed thats something for me
<blueyed> czert: sorry, no idea. You might want to try KDevelop.
<czert> ah shame
<czert> but thanx anyway
<czert> how to write source code there?
<czert> in console?
<czert> i still dont understand
<czert> when i type gpc-2.1-3.2 then it just show help and available commands 
<blueyed> czert: you would pass the filenames to compile I guess.
<blueyed> You would include gpc as compiler in your IDE (KDevelop/Eclipse/jEdit/scite/vi/whatever)
<czert> blueyed where are you from? as you can see i am not very good in english
<blueyed> czert: me neither, germany.
<czert> damn
<czert> i am from slovakia
<czert> ok
<czert> so what should i do?
<blueyed> I'd use my beloved jEdit and try to plug gpc in there.
<czert> what to do with that kdevelop/eclipse....
<blueyed> install. Try KDevelop first. apt-get.
<blueyed> Does Ubuntu use it's own KDE packages? I would file a bug on bugs.kde.org to include Ubuntu/Kubuntu as "binary distribution" then, if it differs "enough" from Debian - what I think.
<czert> i use debian packages
<blueyed> in Kubuntu?
<czert> because kubuntu is based on debian, no?
<blueyed> czert: the long question above was not related to your problem.
<blueyed> czert: yes, it's based on, but different/patched I believe.
<apokryphos> czert: debian packages in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> bad idea; they vary a lot now (it's recommended that you never really use marillat, for example)
<dell500> how do i extend my desktop to my other monitor (2 crts)?
<czert> wha?
<czert> what?
<blueyed> apokryphos: so I'll file a bug on bugs.kde.org that they include Kubuntu/Ubuntu in the binary dist list, yes?
<czert> so wich packages should i use?
<apokryphos> blueyed: what?
<apokryphos> czert: for what exactly?
<czert> pascal
<czert> i need to get pascal in linux
<apokryphos> if it's not in [k] ubuntu's repositories, it's better to compile, generally
<blueyed> apokryphos: for filing bugs and saying what distribution you are using.
<blueyed> http://bugs.kde.org/wizard.cgi
<czert> and it will be great if i is something like turbopascal in windows
<apokryphos> blueyed: just say Linux, and in the bug report mention Kubuntu 
<apokryphos> don't actually know why Kubuntu doesn't show up there yet
<blueyed> apokryphos: sure, yes, exactly. I'll hint them.. :)
<apokryphos> it's not like Kubuntu is *that* new, or unpopular; weird that it's not there yet :P
<troy> czert: there is a pascal->c converter that will let you compile (I think)
<czert> troy thanx but can you give me instrucitons how to install and run it
<czert> i would be thankful
<troy> czert: I'm not sure, haven't tried it in an age (since probably redhat 5 or such) -- the program is called 'p2c' though, if I recall
<dell500> can someone help me set up dual monitors? :)
<gdh> oh that's nice
<gdh> 11.45 on friday night
<gdh> I am a bit pished
<gdh> and one of the main servers at work drops offthe network
<rrichie> has anyone tried to build a .deb package of kdebindings?
<RogueJediX> This might sound like a very dumb question but: I've been reading about Massachussets switching to OpenDocument format and I was wondering if KWord is capable of saving files in that format
<NamShub> i upgraded to 3.5beta1 but it messed my system up (nothing works anymore)
<NamShub> I cant revert to 3.4.2...
<NamShub> (removing the 3.5 entry from my sources.list dont work...)
<RogueJediX> NamShub: Try installing Gnome, then switch to Gnome, then uninstall KDE 3.5 beta1
<NamShub> RogueJediX: I tried uninstalling from the shell (without kde running)
<RogueJediX> And no dice?
<NamShub> well actually, the problem is i dont know how to "downgrade" heh
<RogueJediX> Well, from the console, neither do I. Synaptic has that option, though
<NamShub> oh, I should uninstall KDE completely and then reinstall..?
<NamShub> wouldnt I lose my settings?
<RogueJediX> Don't think so. They're stored in $HOME/.kde
<apokryphos> from removing kde you lose no settings, no
<apokryphos> never seen that downgrade option in synaptic though :/
<RogueJediX> Yeah, I might be wrong
<RogueJediX> I've been using the console for quite some time now
<nalioth> RogueJediX: console cowboys are sexy
<NamShub> but how would I remove it
<NamShub> ?
<NamShub> I dont have kde nor kubuntu-desktop... I'm not gonna update every package by hand...
<RogueJediX> sudo apt-get remove kde-core? I think that's it. Better check with someone else, though
<NamShub> not installed either
<RogueJediX> Quite frankly, I think I'm way over my head on this one, sorry :/
<RogueJediX> I've never actually had to remove KDE
<nalioth> kde-base
<kalenedrael> Whoa, why are you removing KDE?
<RogueJediX> kde-base. I have to write that down somewhere. Thanks, nalioth 
<nalioth> RogueJediX: it's kde-base or kdebase (/me has about 6 desktop manglers on his box)
<RogueJediX> Good to know
<RogueJediX> I assume it's the same for gnome and others as well?
<RogueJediX> gnomebase, etc?
<nalioth> RogueJediX: no
<nalioth> RogueJediX: synaptic will answer lots of your questions
<RogueJediX> I should've figured x_x
<RogueJediX> Yeah, I just opened it
<RogueJediX> libgnome looks like it could take a lot of things down with it
<_blake> what is the command to search repositories?  isnt it apt-cache-search?
<gdh> nearly
<gdh> apt-cache search
<_blake> ah, thanks
<_blake> man, i swear i could apt-cache search all day :)
<_blake> i wish i would have known this a long time ago
<apokryphos> =)
<nalioth> _blake: it's easier with synaptic
<_Foodcoman_> x-common giving most people problems with X11/fonts?
<nalioth> foodcoman: yes, it can be overcome (at risk of breaking your box)
<_Foodcoman_> nalioth: Thanks for the heads up.  Just be patient eh?
<nalioth> yes patience
<_blake> nalioth, i just like the knosole :/
<nalioth> _blake: the console is your friend
<_Foodcoman_> nalioth: I have to say I have been really happy that upgrading day after day since the 5.10 preview hasnt hosed me!   =)
<_blake> does anyone know how to setup a different default file manager?  Konqueror is causing some problems
<_blake> I looked throught the control panel but cant figure out how to make konqueror go away without uninstalling it
<nalioth> _blake: there are several file manglers you can use, just remove konqueror from your kicker and put the icon/link for whatever you want in it's place
<apokryphos> _blake: what problems?
<_blake> what do you use?
<apokryphos> Konqueror is perfect :D
<_blake> well it crashes sometimes when i try to open my home directory
<apokryphos> _blake: none others are even half as good  ;-)
<apokryphos> _blake: hm
<apokryphos> if you alt+f2 -> konqueror
<apokryphos> (and run it directly like that).. do you get any crashes?
<apokryphos> (and make sure you're in browser not file-manager mode)
<_blake> nope no crahes
<nalioth> apokryphos: it crashes on me, also
<_blake> but it happens every now and again
<nalioth> in both file-mangler and browser mode
<apokryphos> nalioth: nope, it's all in your dreams.
<_blake> its the only program on my comp that crashes
<_blake> but its rare, so its not that big of a deal
<apokryphos> nalioth: I know, random Konqueror crashes have been an issue for some
<apokryphos> very annoying, and very hard to debug
<_blake> yes, and the KDE crash handler is very depressing to see
<_Foodcoman_> apokryphos: any way to edit the list in katapult to remove an item?
<_blake> nalioth, where is my 'kicker'?
<_blake> or what rather
<_Foodcoman_> _blake: Like windows Quick launch.
<nalioth> _blake: the kicker is the bar at the bottom with all your icons in it
<apokryphos> _Foodcoman_: only an item, or a category (i.e. bookmarks?)
<_blake> so how would i remove konqueror from my kicker?
<apokryphos> kicker is the kde panel
<apokryphos> to remove an item from it, right-click
<_Foodcoman_> apokryphos: example I mistyped pptp-config ---> should have been pptpconfig... Now I would like to dump pptp-config.
<apokryphos> _Foodcoman_: only an item, at the moment -- nope (unfortunately)
<nalioth> _blake: right click on it
<_Foodcoman_> Not important really, just curious!
<nalioth> boy oh boy, it is gettin wild here
<_Foodcoman_> Thank you.
<nalioth> welcome to fall, eh? (yesterday was the official first day of fall here)
<_Foodcoman_> Everyone wants features!    =)   They should test for the bugs eh?  
<_blake> eh... i feel like an idiot...  right click / remove items... but no knqueror
<_blake> welcome back
<nalioth> power dropped offline here
<_blake> nalioth, i feel like an idiot...  right click / remove items... but no knqueror
* nalioth is sittin on the western edge of rita
<nalioth> _blake: the one that looks like a house
<_blake> I think i may have removed that a while back
<nalioth> _blake: any executable can be linked into your kicker
<nalioth> _blake: if you apt-cache search for 'file manglers' <<<<joke you'll be shown quite a few
<nalioth> but apokryphos is right. none are as polished as konqueror
<_blake> hmm
<_blake> ok, i will mess with it
<_blake> maybe if i upgraded to breezy...
<nalioth> maybe. but i think it's just a konqueror bug
<jsubl2> nalioth: you still in houston
<nalioth> jsubl2: yes, i'm still sittin in my trailer
<jsubl2> trailer sounds a little risky even for the north side of houston.  was watchin cnn
<_blake> if i upgraded to breezy, would i have to reinstall vidcard drivers ?
<nalioth> _blake: not sure. it should use the ones you have
<nalioth> jsubl2: i'm not stayin, believe me
<jsubl2> wise move
<_blake> because it was an absolute nightmare to configure my radeon
<_blake> how far inward is rita supposed to go before bleeding off?
<alexandros> anyone had success installing realplayer from a deb package?
<jmg> hey guys whats wrong with kate in breezy?
<jmg> communication error kate probably crashed
<apokryphos> jmg: are you trying to sudo kate or something?
<jmg> apokryphos: i did try (used to work)
<jmg> but now i cant run kate at all
<jmg> even without sudo
<apokryphos> you shouldn't ever do that
<jmg> what about when i need to edit a file as root
<apokryphos> you can muck up your settings (as probably happened in this case)
<apokryphos> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<jmg> oh ok
<jmg> kdesu huh
<jdef> when is final release of kubuntu due out?
<apokryphos> oct 13
<apokryphos> jmg: ls -l ~/.kde/share/config/katerc    ...gives?
<jmg> apokryphos: -rw-------  1 tom tom 44 2005-09-23 12:08 /home/tom/.kde/share/config/katerc
<apokryphos> hm, seems ok
<jmg> yeah im paging thorugh the strace output trying to see what happened
<jmg> ill run it under gdb
<jmg> oh man
<jmg> lol
<jmg> no info whatsoever
<jmg> hmm however
<jmg> -rw-------  1 root root 26986 2005-09-24 13:02 katesyntaxhighlightingrc
<apokryphos> one of the problems of root running ;)
<apokryphos> I gotta shoot off to bed, but just chown your whole ~, should make it alright
<jmg> apokryphos: suggestion - kubuntu should alias su kdesu
<jmg> for konsole sessions at least
<jmg> to prevent such silly stuff
<jmg> sudo su
<jmg> er
<jmg> alias sudo kdesu :)
<apokryphos> nah, because you don't want kdesu for non-gui stuff
<apokryphos> but I can't explain anymore; off with me :D
<jdef> stats p
<jmg> hmm
<sproingie> bloody hell what is it with the chain of dependencies.  in order to have kde, i have to have programs like ico and xbiff
<sproingie> since they're part of xbase-clients, which kdm depends on.  piles of crap i'll never use
<god-zero> oops: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<god-zero> anyone else run into that?
<_Foodcoman_> Most are getting it.  Patience.
<_Foodcoman_> The cure may be worse than wait.
<god-zero> as long as upstream knows
<_blake> Error opening pcap: bind: Network is down
<_blake> i cant get around this error 
<_blake> libpcap is installed, all module dependenices are there
<_blake> any ideas?
<jsubl2> god-zero: this prolly aint the right thing to do but i forced it in.  has seem to cause any problems
<jsubl2> has not seemed to rather
<hydrogen> hrm
<hydrogen> having comp hang while upgrading kernel = an adventurte
<jsubl2> god-zero: i think it was an errror in the package..  seemed to be having  trouble updating 1 file
<god-zero> jsubl2: ya.. looked minor, prolly duplicate files in x-common/x-files base
<jsubl2> that is what i thought
<jsubl2> i could not wait i got kopete out of svn
<Jeezis> i have a question about kde 3.5
<Jeezis> it's really unstable for me, could it be because i'm using a 686 kernel?
<jsubl2> what part is unstable
<god-zero> I'm on 686 with 3.5 b1... It's definately beta
<jsubl2> god-zero: yeah but do you think it is unstable.
<god-zero> prolly not the 686... 
<god-zero> unstable: problems with multimedia
<god-zero> alot of little things that aren't comming to me
<god-zero> but no x lockups
<jsubl2> i think it is mostly stable.  I have had minor multimedia issues
<jsubl2> i have not spent the time to try to nail them down to a clear definition
<Jeezis> ok, so the fact that i'm running a 686 kernel isn;t the problem?
<jsubl2> i used it all day at work and did not notice any hiccups
<god-zero> I haven't booted into 386, buy I haven't seem any kernel looking problems
<god-zero> but
<Jeezis> it just randomly freezes and such
<jsubl2> the whole screen or 1 app
<jsubl2> what video card
<Jeezis> any thoughts on what it could be
<god-zero> video seems to cause extreem strain
<Jeezis> ati radeon 320m igp rs200
<god-zero> ati 9200se
<jsubl2> ouch.. pass me.  i use nvidia
<god-zero> fglrx
<sproingie> will there be kde 3.5 repositories for amd64 anytime soon?
<god-zero> 3d has been ok though
<jsubl2> no lockups
<jsubl2> Jeezis: laptop?
<Jeezis> yes
<jsubl2> Jeezis: is it an option to try like the vesa 2d drivers or is 3d a must have
<Jeezis> but i havent' had any problems with 3.4.2
<Jeezis> 3d is a must :-p must play enemy territory
<jsubl2> same X and video driver configuration
<jsubl2> yeah i understand.. there was a thread on the breezy forum about ati drivers.  since i am nvidia guy did not read it
<jsubl2> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubunturocks
<god-zero> sproingie: no word yet on non-x86-32
<jsubl2> Jeezis: yeah i am not a big gamer so i only run 2d 
<regeya_> eep.  kontact is sig11'ing after it starts up kmail.  yet kmail runs fine outside of kontact.
<regeya_> and I left xchat aqua running at work again.  grr.
<jsubl2> mac?
<regeya_> jsubl2: yep.
<jsubl2> yeah i use that too.
<regeya_> os x at work, kubuntu at home.
<jsubl2> beats the hell out of win at work
<regeya_> heh.
<sproingie> win wouldn't be so bad for me if it didn't have such a slow filesystem and process model
<jsubl2> i use kubuntu at work.. i am a rebel
<regeya> win can be ok...if you perform a few dozen reg tweaks
<regeya> and disable indexing...and disable the theming engine...and...and...and...and...
<regeya> I lie.  It's still a resource hog.
<jsubl2> and don't use it on the network or it willlllllllllll get infected
<sproingie> its filesystem and process model is so heavyweight, that you'll never make them acceptably fast
<aikon> #join sucre
<sproingie> most of it has to do with security.  every process has to go through about eighty billion initialization routines
<sproingie> file access is similar
<jsubl2> if i have to research a windows bug.. i fire up firefox on my linux box and head msn and think yeah scan this baby
<god-zero> lol
<regeya> is it possible to download utilities from microsoft's website from firefox?  I don't use windows enough to know how, if it's possible.
<sproingie> sure
<sproingie> i do it all the time
<sproingie> ms's site is becoming pretty browser-agnostic these days
<hydrogen> the windows update is still a nocando
<sproingie> well that's a control
<regeya> I keep getting some sort of genuine-advantage b.s. for things, even powertoys
<panickedthumb> a lot of crap needs that Windows Genuine Advantage stuff to work
<sproingie> i wonder if it would work if you used the activex host plugin for mozilla
<regeya> ooh.
<panickedthumb> I've heard there's a way you can even get your Linux box to pass the WGA
* regeya gets embarrassed...hadn't thought of that.
<sproingie> i never get WGA prompts, and i just downloaded some powertoys recently
<regeya> seriously, I got a WGA prompt trying to get, of all things, tweakui.
<sproingie> i think they may have shut wga off for now
<regeya> as of today?  this was about 24 hours ago.
<sproingie> after they realized how bad it was at validating server-side.  like, not at all
<sproingie> huh, nope, was a few weeks ago that i last downloaded stuff
<regeya> heh.
* regeya goes back to trying to figure out wtf is up with kontact
<regeya> hooray, fixed.
<regeya> for some reason kontact-embedded-kmail and the old config file weren't happy with each other (have been running mainline ubuntu for a few months :-} )
<jmg> how can i detect my modem? which serial port etc
<jmg> tom@manticore:~$ sudo chown -R tom:tom .kde
<jmg> tom@manticore:~$ sudo chown -R tom:tom .kderc
<jmg> tom@manticore:~$ kate
<jmg> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<jmg> errr sorry
<jmg> didnt mean to paste
<jmg> i actually fixed that problem
<jmg> 0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<jmg> comes up in lspci
<lwells> hi all
<god-zero> hi
<lwells> how you doing gd
<lwells> gz i mean
<god-zero> ok, tieres after cleaning up after the tornados
<god-zero> tired
<lwells> you in Kansas
<god-zero> minnesota
<NeoFax> Anyone having problems with KDM in breezy?
<bur[n] er> MN == where I grew up
<god-zero> cool
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with going from debian unstabel to breezy?
<NeoFax> I get "No profile found for user 'terry'.
<bur[n] er> i'm getting libxft2 errors http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2477
<god-zero> NeoFax: ahve you ever been able to login?
<NeoFax> god-zero: Only with gdm, never with KDM.
<NeoFax> I have read all of the Xsession files, but nothing states looking for a profile.
<god-zero> so you _do_ have a /home/terry?
<NeoFax> god-zero: Yes
<NeoFax> However, I do not have a /home/terry/.xsession(.Xsession)
<god-zero> neither do I... so that's not a prob
<god-zero> NeoFax: what kde package did you install?
<NeoFax> For kdm?
<god-zero> yes
<NeoFax> How can I check that via the command line?
<god-zero> most I was wondering... you went from ubuntu, added kubuntu-desktop?
<god-zero> or did you instak kubuntu from cd?
<NeoFax> Yes, and I have dist-upgraded everyday since
<NeoFax> Ubuntu then apt-got kubuntu-desktop
<regeya> wow.  aptitude wants to remove kubuntu-desktop.  methinks I shall wait to upgrade for a while.
<NeoFax> regeya: That's no problem as it is a meta package
<NeoFax> As long as no other KDE packages get removed, it's fine
<regeya> well, true...hm.
<god-zero> NeoFax: every thught I had was a dead end
<NeoFax> god-zero: Thanks!  I submitted a bug to kubuntu's bugzilla
<_Foodcoman_> A buddy of mine is thinking of installing Kubuntu, 1 drive, 1 partition, plenty of free space!  Easy?
<_Foodcoman_> I have always had an extra drive.
<dell500> i'm trying to mount a USB hard drive, how do i do that?
<dell500> nm
<dell500> i found it
<god-zero> foodcoman: yes, I found it pretty easy... no dual boot here, but I here there's no real trouble there
<_Foodcoman_> Thanks god-zero!
<lunitik> Riddell: oh... you asked whether other things work... I just tried to run things via the run dialogue... _nothing_ will run...
<lunitik> (tried to run 'konqueror', and 'konsole' neither worked)
<_Foodcoman_> lunitik: funky mine sure does work.
<_Foodcoman_> Alt+f2 and type it in????  hrrmmm.
<lunitik> _Foodcoman_: 3.5beta1 fresh install (no previous kde) ... confirmed by Riddell and others.
<lunitik> _Foodcoman_: you'll notice I said 'run dialogue'... which is what alt+f2 brings up...
<lunitik> I'm also not getting a kwin instance...
<eddrex> excuse me, anybody know if kdelibs is broken in the breezy packages for kde3.5b1?
<eddrex> i did a fresh install of breezy, from an ubuntu cd
<eddrex> then added universe, metaverse, and the 3.5b1 repos and installed kubuntu-desktop
<eddrex> after that kde desktop won't start, with "klauncher can't contact something or other"
<eddrex> oh, nm.
<eddrex> read history :)
<god-zero> lunitik: I ran into some bugs in 3.5b1... but no run dialogue... that's gotta hurt
<_Foodcoman_> lunitik: Missed that sorry!
<roak> ss
<roak> fefef
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<roak> test
<jarkom28> test..
<roak> test
<roak> test
<cdemwell> Jo
<cdemwell> I'm having the damnedest time with a new kubuntu install, I hope someone here might be able to help me:
<cdemwell> All users - but steve - can properly edit the k menu
<cdemwell> applications appear in the k menu when they are installed for everyone but steve
<roak> test
<cdemwell> kmenuedit works for everyone but steve, as does kappfinder
<roak> hi
<cdemwell> I've tried deleting and re-adding steve as a user... no dice!
<jarkom15> lowww
<cdemwell> (hi, roak )
<cdemwell> any thoughts?
<roak> hi too
<roak> h r u?
<jarkom11> hang......
<_jarkom> heiii
<cdemwell> I'm not doing all that well because I have a problem.
<cdemwell> I'm trying to find someone who might be able to help
<jarkom11> hi there!
<roak> alo?
<jarkom28> nice to all
<jarkom32> SFGWAETSETWE
<jarkom15> hihihi
<jarkom28> asdasaklifksf sdhasdna;sdja sdhsandsd
<roak> tezt
<jarkom21> ----------===========-----------------
<jarkom11> heiaiooooooooooeieoaio........
<jarkom28> adssodjd awdasndn wdniosdasd dndasds asdsadoo dsosd
<jarkom11> ^o^
<jarkom29> sbddgggggggggs
<jarkom11> hohohohoho
<jarkom31> wagu
<jarkom29> :)
<roak> peace
<jarkom11> wahahaha
<jarkom> allllll
<jarkom10> hihihihihihihihihihihhihhihhihihihihihihiihihihihihihihihihihihihihihhhihihihihihhi
<jarkom23> tes
<jarkom27> wah mumet
<roak> pd norak smua
<jarkom29> Om jhon, how are you....
<jarkom28> ada orang disana...? any body labs..?
<jarkom> ajhwovvvnsdg
<jarkom31> hei jarkom24
<jarkom> jarkom 24?
<shaman> hoi
<jarkom30> oi juga
<jarkom28> buat para kodoker mania..
<jarkom30> jhom...om jhon
<jarkom31> opo ponakan] 
<jarkom28> join in suse party please .... ::: 
<jarkom15> T T
<math> :)
<jarkom28> suse  party is free bro..
<michi> ;p
<roak> pie kabare?
<roak> pie kabare smua?
<jarkom28> kabare sopo..?
<roak> selesai jam piro iki?
<jarkom30> minta uang om..
<jarkom31> sorry ye
<H_MAN> halowwww
<roak> wis ora betah....;p
<jarkom29> minta roti Om...
<H_MAN> minta roti !!!
<jarkom31> yo karepmu ra betah
<michi> ngattttttttuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<jarkom28> roti isi opo..?
<jarkom30> ih...oh pelit....masa ama ponakan pelit
<michi> ngannnnnnnnnnnttttttttuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<roak> masih ada snack ga ya
<H_MAN> roti isi duit
<jarkom31> ntar kalo dah punya uang
<michi> laperzzzzzz
<jarkom30> rotinya tambah donk om....
<jarkom31> makan donk
<jarkom28> ngantuk ama cekak ..
<H_MAN> pesen Pizza aja!
<jarkom28> okey siap anter 
<sh3v4> hola
<michi> mooo
<^_^> .........................
<Om> Alo semua
<roak> panezzz.....ga ada accc
<jarkom28> klo panas psang ac aja
<OmCariKenalan> alooo
<HHH> ACnya blom beli
<gendar> hola
<jarkom28> alo om..
<gendar> om dah ganti nama
<^_^> halo Om gendar............
<moo> elooww
<jarkom28> buat apa komp lab gadein aja buat beli ac
<OmCariKenalan> kenalan yuk
<HHH> abcd?
<moo> sapa ya?
<yoh> ngapain kamu
<jarkom28> om..om..tantenya mana..?
<^_^> boleh kenalan ga Om gendar............
<jarkom25> halo
<gendar> iya betul, panas ni
<HHH> Om cari perawan?
<gendar> mau berapa
<jarkom28> mari jual kompt atma rame2
<^_^> Hus....
<OmCariKenalan> udah jadi duren ni
<michi> ;D
<gendar> hus, emange pitik
<OmCariKenalan> makanya mau cari tanba
<jarkom28> om..masa da lp ama tnt...kan msh ready
<jarkom25> hallo siska
<jarkom28> mari bobol lap atma masa digembok..
<gendar> iyo yo
<roak> ;p
<yoh> kakakakakakakakakakakakakakakakaka
<jarkom25> halo
<gendar> halo 24
<HHH> win or nothing
<michi> woi!!!!!!
<jarkom28> masa mo main bola hrs manjet pagar..
<gendar> halo jarkom24
<herra> haloo
<gendar> halo jarkom 23
<aloha> test
<OmCariKenalan> <jarkom28> om..masa da lp ama tnt...kan msh ready --> ya kan butuh kehangatan
<roak> dani....
<jarkom28> kehangatan pke api unggun aja biar panas
<^_^> roak... roak..........
<gendar> moo
<mbuh> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<djoko> hallo jarkom16
<yoh> woiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..................................
<roak> yo
<djoko> halo siska
<gendar> djoko thole
<jarkom28> nanya apa ya...? cara hecker donk..
<yoh> coba-coba
<roak> dani wong solo
<gendar> moo
<herra> halo siska
<HHH> apa djoko?
<gendar> koyo sapi
<^_^> halo jarkom......
<moo> moo disini....
<roak> dani jelekzzzzz
<HHH> halo herra
<gendar> ada apa moo
<HHH> halo siska
<HHH> halo semua!!
<gendar> halo juga
<herra> halo juga HHH
<jarkom28> mari pulang..marilah pulang...
<gendar> mari mari
<roak> dani jelekzzzzz
<gendar> karepmu
<jarkom28> mari..juag
<roak> dani jelekzzzzz
<OmCariKenalan> yang namanya siska....kenalan yiuk
<herra> pulang yuk.. suiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<^_^> Om... Om......
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz
<gendar> opo
<^_^> Ora2
<jarkom28> om..om kpn kwn nya..
<^_^> sampe selesai wae
<gendar> kwn opo?
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz, ayolah
<herra> halo jarkom11
<^_^> ga ah...
<gendar> ??
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz, roak gantengzzzz jarang ngajak2
<jarkom37> ....
<OmCariKenalan> halo siska...kok somse sih
<gendar> apa
<^_^> halo jarkom11 :)
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz, roak gantengzzzz jarang ngajak2 orang jelekzz
<moo> jepitz ga ada ya??
<mbuh> ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ1234567890
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz, roak gantengzzzz jarang ngajak2 orang jelekzzz pul.
<gendar> ada
<jarkom1> jepitz dah pulang
<gendar> jepitz apa?
<digi_ice> hai..
<jarkom31> Haloo Om.....
<gendar> sandal ya??
<jarkom28>  ice..dingin donk.
<gendar> opo 31
<moo> sadal_jepitz
<jarkom31> :)
<digi_ice> willmen
<gendar> kurang n tu
<moo> sandal_jepitz
<gendar> yup
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz, roak gantengzzzz jarang ngajak2 orang jelekzzz pul.
<moo> pinter ya??
<OmCariKenalan> Siska...ada acara nda nanti malam
<jarkom1> moo sapa??
<jarkom28> apa dok...td mlm burn ampe jam brp..?
<gendar> yoa
<gendar> jam 1
<jarkom1> moo
<moo> jarkom1 = herra to?
<jarkom1> herra sapa ya??
<jarkom1> moo
<jarkom1> ngaku moo sapa??
<digi_ice> eh mas jarkom 28, perhatikan donk sama workshopnya.
<jarkom1> haloo jarkom11
<jarkom28> iya mas ice dingin..
<jarkom1> haloo michi
<roak> jam 12 pul y, dani jelekzzz, roak gantengzzzz jarang ngajak2 orang jelekzzz pul.
<OmCariKenalan> halo ponakan
<jarkom1> halo michi
<jarkom1> moo
<jarkom1> ngomong apa sich mas nya??
<michi> opo he
<roak> emang enakz dicuekin
<OmCariKenalan> halo jarkom 11
<roak> emang enakz dicuekin..
<jarkom1> yo opo?
<roak> jarkom11 jual mahal tuchzzzz
<jarkom1> he he emang enak dcuekin
<OmCariKenalan> namanya juga usaha
<roak> sama2 dicuekins koq
<digital_ice> ehem... perhatikan ya!!
<michi> sssssssstttttttttt
<roak> om ga malu, udah tua koq masih cr kenalan
<jarkom1> klo brani langsung kenalan donk!
<roak> anda benar
<gendar> kokiya donk
<roak> coba bri contoh
<michi> wahahahaha
<michi> ><
<roak> <>
<digital_ice> sinchan
<digital_ice> yoshirin
<roak> "_"
<jarkom28> sinchan apa ice..
<jarkom1> ('_')
<digital_ice> bacot
<OmCariKenalan> halo jarkom 11
<OmCariKenalan> halo jarkom 11
<roak> emang enakz dicuekin..
<roak> emang enakz dicuekinzzzzz........
<jarkom1> jarkom26 sok merhatiin
<roak> anda benar
<abcd> kll
<jarkom1> michi sok merhatiin juga
<gendar> yup
<roak> kasihan yg di dpn ga ada yg perhatiin....
<moo> moo kembalii....
<gendar> kembali kemana
<jarkom1> moo sapa??
<roak> sibuk char smua
<roak> sibuk chat smua
<gendar> iya nih
<jarkom1> char ato chat??
<jarkom31> chat
<roak> chaat
<digital_ice> jarkom28 = angkatan baru ga ikut inisiasi
<jarkom1> salah tulis ya..
<roak> yup
<roak> gara2 mikirin jarkom11
<digital_ice> jarkom28 sok serius....
<OmKerenNih> alo semua
<moo> moo...   mooo........
<roak> heheheh
<jarkom1> Om tambah keren aja
<jarkom28> hidup chat..chat msh hidup
<jarkom1> moo
<digital_ice> jarkom28 ANEH......
<roak> no comment
<moo> \m 1 2 3
<jarkom1> aneh apanya?
<jarkom31> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<jarkom28> aaaa ngatuk..
<roak> me too
<gendar> moo tu knp kok nulise aneh2
<mbuh> AAHH...UUHHH...YEEAAAHHH...BBEIBE..
<moo> suka suka moo
<gendar> mbuh stress
<gendar> iyo2
<roak> still waiting
<gendar> waiting for?
<jarkom28> ntar mlm ada bola ngk..?
<jarkom1> moo
<roak> for women
<digital_ice> jarkom28 aneh......
<moo> puanassseee
<TanteCariMahasis> halo co2 ganteng
<kubuntu> Halo tante...
<jarkom1> skrg Om jadi Tante2
<siska> mau.....pulang
<TanteCariMahasis> iya nih
<roak> tante cocok sama omcarikenalan
<TanteCariMahasis> ndak laku
<kubuntu> pulanh kemana?
<mbuh> SEEDDDUUOOOOTTTTHHHHHH !!!!!!
<gendar> yup panas
<TanteCariMahasis> dia ndak tau kemana
<kubuntu> hus....
<roak> no porn oi
<gendar> mbuh streess
<xx> \nick xx
<kubuntu> hus..
<jarkom1> ngapain xx??
<jarkom28> slasa main bola 2002 vs 2004 tf only
<xx> awas jang nyebelin lagi
<gendar> hus has hus hus wae emange pitek
<jarkom1> xx ngomong apa sich??
<roak> ok
<roak> ok boz banten
<digital_ice> jarkom28 aneh teruzz neeeh......
<jarkom28> xx ngk jentel
<jarkom1> dmana maen bolanya??
<TanteCariMahasis> <xx> \nick xx --> mas....kelebihan spaci
<xx> ntar malem jln-jln
<gendar> wooo roak ki banten to
<roak> jarkom29 is maniak
<gendar> emang
<roak> jarkom28 is maniak jg
<jarkom1> to xx: ajak donk!!
<moo> yuhuuu... lagi pada ngapain
<kubuntu> lg chating...
<TanteCariMahasis> xx -> ayo...boleh deh
<kubuntu> tante...tante........
<xx> ya..ya ngajak ntar mlm jln2 yu
<jarkom1> dmana maen bolanya??
<kubuntu> sadar, wes tuo....
<roak> tante mau donk
<jarkom1> ga mau.......
<jarkom28> di lap seturan 
<jarkom28> siap2 aja ...
<jarkom1> mang di seturan ada lapangan??
<roak> tante godain kta donkzzzz
<kubuntu> ada
<jarkom1> kapan??kapan??
<gendar> ok jarkom 28
<jarkom28> tante..jd maen bola ngk..?
<gendar> wah jarkom 1 ndeso
<roak> kapan maen bola j28?
<TanteCariMahasis> Pengumuman co angkatan 02 yang keren selasa maen bola tanding ama angkatan 04
<jarkom1> o000000000000000
<roak> tak kira nanti
<kubuntu> kapan...
<jarkom28> oke ditunggu hari slasa jgn ampe ngk dtng ya..
<roak> selasa
<jarkom1> udah dtulis SELASA
<jarkom28> iya slasa pgi
<kubuntu> ada fasilitas antar jemput ga...
<gendar> ada
<jarkom1> selasa pagi emang ga kul
<gendar> naek badak
<jarkom28> ada via sampan lewat selokan
<TanteCariMahasis> ada nanti tak jemput dengan BMW ku de
<gendar> juventus loyo
<juventus> enak aja
<gendar> tante girang
<juventus> jalan sana
<jarkom28> juve keok..
<juventus> milan yg keoq
<jarkom28> milan keok tp inter ngk ya..
<gendar> inter keok pool
<jarkom28> tp di champion ngk bro..
<TanteCariMahasis> nanti tak beri tenaga extra untuk menang de 
<Bicchi> is there a reason why firefox does not update its extentions. i am talking about upgrades that have been posted months ago?
<mbuh> JUVE KEOK..INTER LOYO..SARKEM TEGANGG..!!!
<gendar> mbuh edian
<gendar> keluaran pakem
<gendar> hati2
<TanteCariMahasis> halo om jhon...kok diam sih
<roak> tante godain kta donkzzzz
<moo> pada serius ya???
<TanteCariMahasis> halo roak.....
<TanteCariMahasis> pa kabar ni
<gendar> moooooooo
<roak> halo tante
<TanteCariMahasis> asl donk :p
<roak>  21m perjaka
<roak> u
<gendar> yg bener perjaka
<TanteCariMahasis> wah aku seneng bagian terakhirnya
<roak> asl tante
<roak> asl tante plz
<TanteCariMahasis> 25 f 
<TanteCariMahasis> asli mana roak
<roak> asli indo korea tant
<roak> tante?
<gendar> i'll be back
<TanteCariMahasis> asli india campur papua
<gendar> asta la vista beibeh
<gendar> medeni
<gendar> pembicarane cedal
<TanteCariMahasis> iya
<TanteCariMahasis> passwordnya donk
<roak> no pass tante
<moo> moo moo
<moo> moo is here!!
<moo> :)
<moo> ;p
<gendar> ::)
<roak> ;)
<gendar> ngopy dari hongkong
<gendar> password aja gak ada
<jarkom28> dari babarsari kali
<gendar> ojo ngenyek
<gendar> where r u moo
<moo> moo is here
<gendar> wahts up
<gendar> whats up
<gendar> kmn smua neh
<TanteCariMahasis> oiiiiiiiii antri 
<xx> cape nih pulang yu
<jarkom1> lagi pada sibuk
<xx> laper...
<moo> siska pake nick apa yaa??
<xx> aduh..ga dong
<gendar> pembicarane megang2 tali maksude apa
<jarkom1> xmss atau sms
<moo> apa aja terserah d
<gendar> terserah apanya
<roak> moo ga boleh gtu
<moo> slamet doi.....
<gendar> mbuh setress
<roak> mari pulang
<gendar> ll
<jarkom1> doi dah pulang
<xx> ngapain nanyain doi mau ikut
<gendar> ehm
<jarkom1> xx jelek
<xx> terus
<jarkom1> gpp
<xx> ehm..gitu ya
<jarkom1> gitu apanya
<jarkom1> terus??
<gendar> weleh weleh
<xx> ya gpp jg
<mbuh> UNDANGAN BWT SEMUA: NTAR MALEM JAM 11 ADA TAMBAHAN KUL RPL (REKAYASA PERANGKAT LELAKI) DI SARKEM..
<jarkom1> no porn here
<moo> hihihihi
<gendar> mbuh lagi setress biarkanlah
<gendar> moo kok malah ketawa tawa
<xx> jam 2 plg aja yu
<jarkom1> moo pasti seneng yg begituan
<jarkom1> mang ampe jam brp sich??
<xx> ga tau tapi aku dah laper bgt
<DC> MAKAN SIANG..........................
<gendar> washington
<moo> moo ga suka ya
<gendar> washington dc
<xx> dicuekin.....
<moo> washington  ac dc
<gendar> yup
<jarkom1> mang sisdig
<DC> MAKAN SIANG..........................
<DC> MAKAN SIANG..........................
<DC> MAKAN SIANG..........................
<DC> MAKAN SIANG..........................
<xx> ih...nyebelin ga nyambung
<jarkom1> apa??
<xx> GA TAU
<jarkom1> gitu ya??
<mbuh> LUWEHH...
<jarkom1> tau netiket ngga sich??kan ga bole nulis pake huruf besar smua
<xx> biarin kan tandanya aku marah
<jarkom1> Eehm..gitu ya
<xx> ya....
<DC> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jarkom1> trus??
<jarkom1> jauh
<jarkom1> marahan
<xx> trus apa nabrak dong
<jarkom1> mau??
<gendar> jarkom 1 sok sok-an
<xx> ga..mangnya si raja jahat
<jarkom1> gendar sopo??
<xx> pulang yu
<jarkom1> gih
<xx> kok jahat bgt
<gendar> banyak yg pulang
<jarkom1> knapa mbak??
<xx> laper,pusing nih....
<xx> awas ya dicuekin
<jarkom1> maap
<xx> aduh..aku ga kuat nih cape bgt
<moo> tidur aja
<gendar> yup bobok aja
<moo> file apa yang didownload??
<xx> lagi apa kok aku dicukin
<gendar> buka 192.168.29.68
<Chameleon22> can anyone recomend a nice webapp to organise/keep track of music CD's 
<gendar> ada rev di situ
<moo> xx ngomong ma sapa yaa?
<moo> udah download kok
<gendar> xx aneh tu
<HHH> moo
<moo> HHH
<jarkom1> moo
<gendar> kalian ngapain
<jarkom1> HHH = herry sutojo ya??
<jarkom1> moo sapa??
<Chameleon22> ummm since when has this beome a spanish channel?
<HHH> Moozila
<moo> moo
<moo> moo is moo
<Bicchi> whats the best way to get flash on firefox (amd64). easiest way that is.
<jarkom1> moo
<HHH> apa?
<HHH> hua hahaha
<jarkom1> aku ngomong moo koq yg jwb HHH?
<moo> tau tuu
<HHH> linux
<HHH> ngantux
<gendar> dah selesai belum sih
<HHH> jarkom1?
<HHH> kayaknya belom tuh
<gendar> lha skrg ngapain ni
<HHH> gands
<jarkom1> apa HHH??
<HHH> momomomomomomomomomomomo
<jarkom1> gands??
<jarkom15> moo connect lagii
<jarkom1> momomomomomomomomo
<dell500> how do i burn a dvd that I ripped?
<gendar> loh moo ganti nama ya
<gendar> with dvd burner men
<dell500> um, ok
<dell500> i got that
<HHH> jarkom15
<moo> HHH
<HHH> moo
<moo> q
<moo> w
<moo> e
<moo> r
<moo> t
<moo> y
<moo> u
<moo> i
<HHH> qwerty
<moo> o
<moo> p
<moo> a
<HHH> asdfg
<moo> s
<HHH> zxcvb
<moo> d
<moo> f
<moo> g
<moo> h
<moo> j
<moo> k
<moo> l
<moo> z
<HHH> abcde
<moo> x
<moo> c
<moo> v
<moo> b
<moo> n
<moo> m
<gendar> moo lg stress
<moo> iya. moo stress
<moo> panas si
<HHH> moooooo
<moo> angin cepoi cepoi nya ga ada
<moo> Angin Cepoi-cepoi nya ga ada
<gendar> iya2
<HHH> gendar?
<moo> udah selesai ya??
<moo> yahhh..... ga bisa maen lagi d
<gendar> GW PULANG NEH
<moo> byeeeeee all peoplee
<_dustin_> the gcc command does not work in kubuntu for me
<karl> a humble test
<blekos> hello pple
<blekos> i use gnome but also installed kde... cause I like... 
<blekos> now i have to join 2 channels ;)
<_dustin_> the gcc command isn't working for me
<blekos> have u any idea y the shortcut keys for changing kbd layout do not work for kde but work for gnome??
<zorba64> _dustin_: make sure you have build-essential installed
<_dustin_> sweet, thanks zobra
<_Ein_> once i compile a program and try to run it, nothing appears
<neotrophy_> Anyone here tried running the Composite X11 extension with an nvidia card?
<nikkia> yes
<Tm_T> sure
<neotrophy_> How do I stop Konqueror poping up a new window every time I insert a cdrom or a removable drive (or any media)?
<spiral> hi
<spiral> does anyone here know how I could test kopete & kdepim from kde 3.5beta1, in breezy ?
<edulix> maybe there are already kde 3.5b1 klik packages I dunno
<edulix> or you could just install kde 3.5b1 overriding your actual kde 3.x installation, but I feel that's exactly what you don't want to do :P
<spiral> edulix: let's say that if I had .debs for this, I would try, but I don't want to recompile it over my kde
<edulix> there are debs for kde 3.5b1
<edulix> (see the topic)
<spiral> edulix: yeah, but they don't include kdepim & kdenetwork
<edulix> at least for x86 hehe
<edulix> oh really ?
<spiral> it's just kdebase & some small stuff
<edulix> that's strange...
<spiral> edulix: I've already installed it without any problem, but I wish I could also use the other software
<edulix> spiral: BTW how stable is kde 3.5b1?
<neotrophy_> is kdnssd in kde-network in 3.5b1 build with zeroconf support?
<spiral> edulix: really stable for me, I didn't face any bug for the moment
<edulix> and you can still use old kopete right?
<spiral> edulix: yeah I do...
<edulix> ok, then maybe I'll install it ;-)
<spiral> I just wanted to see the improvements in newest version... :-P
<edulix> hehe me too
<spiral> edulix: it works fine for me on two computers
<edulix> do you use mac os like top menu ?
<edulix> I want to know how does it work in kde3.5..
<spiral> edulix: I don't use this on kde, just in macos... but I can try to enable it & tell you if I have a problem
<edulix> I have some icons in in the right side of that menu, but they are shifted to the right when an app have many menus
<spiral> edulix: this works fine
<spiral> edulix: I don't have icons in this menu though
<edulix> and that's fine, it's desired so that you can see all the menus
<neotrophy_> How do I stop Konqueror poping up a new window every time I insert a cdrom or a removable drive (or any media)?
<spiral> neotrophy_: kde 3.5b1 ?
<edulix> but the problem with kde 3.4.2 (but not in 3.4.0) is that when you go to another app with fewer menus, the cions don't come back to their initial positions
<spiral> edulix: I don't know, maybe could you give it a try ?
<neotrophy_> spiral:  nah, 3.4.2
<edulix> spiral: try to drag and drop an icon to the top menu and then open an app that needs that space so it will shift the icon to the right
<spiral> neotrophy_: 3.5b1 comes with a configuration tool for this I think, but I don't know for 3.4.2
<edulix> then come back to previous app and tell me if the icon recovers the position, please :)
<spiral> edulix: I'll try
<spiral> just have to find an app that needs so much menus
<edulix> drag the icon near the end of the konversation menus
<neotrophy_> well it's got to be somewhere, otherwise kubuntu wouldn't be set up to do it :)
<edulix> then launch konqueror hehe
<edulix> or kate
<spiral> edulix: it came back
<edulix> oh then I'll install kde 3.5b1
<edulix> thanks for the info ;)
<spiral> edulix: good luck
<edulix> now it's time to go, see ya later
<spiral> edulix: 'bye
<neotrophy_> spiral: Do you know how you'd stop media:/ opening automatically under 3.5b1?
<Tm_T> !marillat
<ubotu> Tm_T: Not a clue
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> got it anyway
<sedeki> Can someone see if acx100 / acx_pci is in apt?
<johan> If I have compiled mplayer from souce, but I want to remove it, as I forgot to add gui-support, what would I do?
<johan> I guess not remove all files manually
<chavo> johan, go to the source directory and run -> make uninstall
<johan> chavo: thanks
<chavo> no problem
<johan> so I will need to keep all my source folders to be able to uninstall the application later?
<meissner> I guess only the make,but not sure.
<johan> only the makefile?
<johan> I guess I'll try with something. Any small applications to try on? That compiles fast.
<chavo> johan, you can keep just the tarball around, and untar it if you want to uninstall
<johan> but then I will need to ./configure with the same settings, won't I+
<chavo> you'll have to run configure first, but that;s it
<johan> okay
<johan> Guess I will just make a little tarball directory in my home-folder then
<meissner> Why dont use .deb packages to (un)install?
<johan> I don't really know. I like seeing it compile.
<johan> How do I make firefox look like the kde-applications, now it looks plain and..you know what I mean
<Firetech> johan: try the "Plastikfox Crystal SVG" theme (Google for "mozillux")
<Tipsy_Kaiser> theres also some packages you can install, but i dont remember tehm
<Firetech> Anyone running KDE 3.5 beta1?
<johan> Firetech: I don't mean the firefox theme, but the overall look of it. All listboxes just look plain, and it doesn't look like for example konqueror. I tried installing gtk2 and qt, but they didn't work
<Firetech> johan: look around on www.kde-look.org. There are some mods to make firefox more kde-ish...
<johan> okay
<johan> thank
<johan> s
<Firetech> of different quality, though...
<chavo> johan, whay don't you use konqueror?
<johan> chavo: I don't like that it opens both local folders and webpages in the same window, and I haven't yet founda way to disable that
<johan> and I like firefox
<Firetech> johan: you can set it not to open external links in a new window, but then you'll get all externally opened links in new windows.
<johan> which is not what I want...
* mornfall drops in
* Tipsy_Kaiser opens drap door for mornfall
<Tipsy_Kaiser> *trapdoor
<Firetech> why aren't all the kde 3.5beta parts packaged? (just curious)
<Firetech> especially, why aren't  there any i18n packages?
<elvirolo> hi all
<Tipsy_Kaiser> hi
<elvirolo> the lack of mp3 support for musicbrainz is rather annoying ... why not make a version of the library with mp3 enabled availible in universe ?
<elvirolo> availiable*
<Firetech> elvirolo: there is a guide in the ubuntu forums
<elvirolo> Firetech: ok thanks
<_tobias> hey guys, i have a problem with making a softlink. actually not with making him, but with keeping him alive after restarting my system. everytim i restart, the softlink does not exist anymore. i do the softlink with: ln -s /opt/lampp/var/mysql/mysql.sock /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock, any suggestions?
<nikkia> _tobias: thats because the way the shutdown script runs, it deletes the /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock file, and is deleting the link, not the target
<nikkia> _tobias: link the /var/run/mysqld  directory, instead of the .sock file, and it might work
<_tobias> nikkia: i asked the question in a other channel too, and they told me that bootclean.sh cleans everything out of the run directory
<_tobias> nikkia: so i have to creat an own script in init.d to create a link at boot time
<buz> is there a kde svn client
<mike23> I want to use svn does not seem to be in packages?
<buz> it is
<buz> but its called subversion there
<mike23> exactly I using kubuntu no svn package konquor does not recognize svn protocol?
<mike23> can I get the souce another way?
<chavo> mike23, did you install subversion?
<johan> I don't know what I did, probloby removed wrong package, but now I can't launch kynaptic or kate.
<johan> I can open kynaptic as root from console
<Riddell> johan: what happens when you try?
<johan> Ridell: It is in the taskbar, and I see its icon at the cursor for 10 seconds, then it just disappears
<Edwinem> y0w ppl :)
<Tipsy_Kaiser> hi mate, sup?
<apokryphos> Tipsy_Kaiser: tipsy.. in the middle of the day? ;-)
<Edwinem> :) found myself having a question and thouhgt: let's hop into this channel :p
<apokryphos> sure =)
<Tipsy_Kaiser> apokryphos: its 22:51 here
<Tipsy_Kaiser> Edwinem: have a shot :)] 
<apokryphos> ok, you're excused then :P
<Edwinem> i wonder is there like a possibility to do a net-install of kubuntu?
<Edwinem> lol @ Very_Drunk_Kaise
<apokryphos> Yes, but possibly not in the way you're thinking
<apokryphos> !install
<ubotu> it has been said that install is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Edwinem> !install
<Edwinem> hm, i should change stuff on the DNS server?
<Edwinem> not gonna work :P
<apokryphos> several methods are listed there for installation
* VeryDrunkKaiser realises being drunk is much funner then ir emembered
<VeryDrunkKaiser> * i remembered
* VeryDrunkKaiser consumes 9th beer
<buz> VeryDrunkKaiser: best not to be sober so long to forget about being drunk ;)
<VeryDrunkKaiser> buz. hi mate :) how are you?
<buz> i was drunk last night ;)
<VeryDrunkKaiser> *rotates in seate *
<VeryDrunkKaiser> coo.l *hugs*
<VeryDrunkKaiser> hi bux
<VeryDrunkKaiser> z
<VeryDrunkKaiser> *buz
<VeryDrunkKaiser> hwo are you?
<buz> you must indeed be very drunk
<buz> fine
<VeryDrunkKaiser>  hell yes
<buz> i finished my exams on thursday
<buz> after that i was drinking 
<VeryDrunkKaiser> 9 beers. wonerf if thers more in the fridge
<Edwinem> KingBahamut: 9?
<Edwinem> then it's time for whisky
<Edwinem> why did it say kingbahamut :P
<Edwinem> bah
<VeryDrunkKaiser> hi Edwinem :O
<Edwinem> lol
<VeryDrunkKaiser> Edwinem: i have no whisk
<VeryDrunkKaiser> i only have dads beer
<Edwinem> that's a pitty
<VeryDrunkKaiser> beb. getting more to drink
<Edwinem> :P
<buz> lol
<Edwinem> do your thing
<freemanen> what does error like configure.in:37: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_XML2 means?
<VeryDrunkKaiser> hopefully this time i wont hit my toe onteh fucking chouchdh
<buz> is that 0.5l beers? or 0.33l?
<VeryDrunkKaiser> buz, huh?
<Edwinem> .33 :P
<buz> i mean how much is in a can/bottle?
<VeryDrunkKaiser> freemanen: it didnt work
<Edwinem> lol @ VeryDrunkKaiser
<Edwinem> buz you're from suisse? :)
<VeryDrunkKaiser> buz: averagea bout 4.5 -> 4.9
<buz> yes
<VeryDrunkKaiser> brb. getting more
<Edwinem> weird measure that is :P
<Edwinem> bring me one pls :)
<VeryDrunkKaiser> %
<buz> that'd be pints then right?
<Edwinem> we'd call them that way maybe :P
<Edwinem> but even germans wouldnt lol
<buz> yeah i'm swiss
<VeryDrunkKaiser> buz, each stubby would be about 300ml, cant reald any more to tell :(
<buz> mhh so that would be close to 3l?
<illissius> quick question -- how much space does a fresh install of kubuntu hoary use, minus swap space? (and would this much also be enough for upgrading to breezy?)
<VeryDrunkKaiser> illissius: ~1.6GB
<illissius> hmm, alright. so if I give it 2GB I should be fairly safe?
<jpatrick> illissius: maybe
<jsubl2> i would give it 4gb anyway
<VeryDrunkKaiser> illissius: yenh, should be ok. morre is bettereer
<illissius> not a 6.4GB disk dual-booted with windows, where I want to have as much space left for other stuff as I can
<illissius> s/not a/not on a
<hydrogen> 2G should be fine as long as you add very little
<illissius> ok, thanks
<illissius> I might deinstall oo.o, so that would give some more
<jpatrick> illissius: not sure if you might be able to fit KDE 3.5
<jpatrick> you might..
<Edwinem> ciao all
<joaquin> hola
<VeryDrunkKaiser> :o
<joaquin> alguien me puede ayudar un poco con linux
<VeryDrunkKaiser> english pls
<VeryDrunkKaiser> im drunk, not multilingulal
<joaquin> alguien habla espaol?
<joaquin> good
<joaquin> i need some help
<VeryDrunkKaiser> try the spanish chan (see topic)
<joaquin> how y can navigate linux on a terminal
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<joaquin> like dos
<joaquin> cd
<joaquin> cd..
<VeryDrunkKaiser> hi blackflag
<VeryDrunkKaiser> hi joaquin
<VeryDrunkKaiser> im drunk. remember it
<blackflag> I have a question about vnc
<joaquin> ok
<VeryDrunkKaiser> blackflag: 5then im no help
<blackflag> I have a debian as my server and I want to do a remote administration via vnc
<blackflag> okay :-)
<VeryDrunkKaiser> sorry :)
<blackflag> so I installed vnc4server on the server
<blackflag> I can connect it when Ido a manually start with vnc4server at prompt
<blackflag> I raed in google that the server should start automtically when aclient tries to connect
<blackflag> Here it dont do it!
<blackflag> I searched a lot  can only find information for M$ !!!
<blackflag> bad :-(
<VeryDrunkKaiser>  sosrry. still no help :(
<blackflag> so can someone tell me how I make vnc4eserver start auto?
<VeryDrunkKaiser> to drumk :(
<VeryDrunkKaiser> *drunk
<jpatrick> joaquin: www.linuxcommand.org
<Phily> blackflag: why r u using vnc?  DO you wnat to connect on the lan or internet
<blackflag> in the moment over the lan
<blackflag> but at later time i want a tunnel via ssh
<blackflag> over the internet
<Phily> blackflag: reponse time and lag time will be much better using an xclient
<blackflag> cant find a good discription for such szenario's
<blackflag> what for an cclient?
<blackflag> xclient
<Phily> blackflag: xclient xwindows that work on the client machine can be windows XP OS2 anything
<Phily> have a look at Xwin-32 or cygwin
<Phily> blackflag: open-gl even works on it!
<Phily> blackflag: in hardware!
<blackflag> but I needa linux solution
<Phily> blackflag: have a look at cygwin xorg
<blackflag> Server: debian  | client: kubuntu or otrher
<Phily> panickedthumb: if your running on windows
<Phily> blackflag: very easy then
<Phily> panickedthumb: on client machine start a plain x:  in shell witre export DISPLAY=client.machine.ip:0.0
<Phily> panickedthumb: on client machine  xhost +client.machine.ip
<Phily> blackflag: made a mistake
<Phily> panickedthumb: on client machine start a plain x:  in shell witre export DISPLAY=client.machine.ip:0.0 should be on server machine
<blackflag> Phily: okay
<blackflag> you mean www.x.org?
<Phily> than ssh into server and start what ever windows manager u want
<Phily> blackflag: it can be whater ever xclient or server u are using
<Phily> msg me for detail instruction
<Phily> take 3 lines
<Phily> to accomplish
<Phily> blackflag: DO you need instructions
<blackflag> how should I mail you?
<Phily> blackflag: don't mail me just priv msg 
<Phily> blackflag: in irc
<blackflag> sorry, thats new to me
<blackflag> I have konversation here
<blackflag> can I do it with that program?
<Phily> blackflag: yep
<Phily> write konversation /join #blackflag
<Phily> blackflag: r u using konversation now
<blackflag> yes
<VeryDrunkKaiser> back
<Riddell> koffice 1.4.2 tested needed:  deb http://kubuntu.org/koffice142 {hoary,breezy} main
<othernoob> Riddell: which version of dvd+rw tools, cdrecord, cdrdao, k3b is in breezy?
<Riddell> k3b 0.12.2
<apokryphos> othernoob: packages.ubuntu.com
<othernoob> apokryphos: thanks.
<othernoob> just curious, is cdrecord-prodvd needed for burning at higher speeds than 4x? 
* VeryDrunkKaiser strips and run sthrough chan  nak3d
<VeryDrunkKaiser> nightrall
<apokryphos> hehe
<SpudULike> I am still struggling with printing on my Kubunto 5.04 box.  Anyone here fancy chatting about it?
<Ubel> wuhu I am cool I am idling on kubuntu!
<Ubel> damn....
<willie> OK kubuntu N00b question alert!!!! How do I reconfigure the kernel? I need to get rid of rivfb support so I can get the Nvidia driver to compile  nicely
<ryman> hoho?
<ryman> i need helo
<ryman> *help
<ryman> lr HJLP!
<willie> whats wrong?
<ryman> My kopete doesn't work! =/
<willie> use irssi then
<ryman> what's that?
<ryman> =S
<willie> a txt-based irc client
<jpatrick> a program
<Tm_T> irssi <3
* Tm_T uses irssi, always irssi, and irssi only
<ryman> aaah... i'm not good at this ^
<willie> none of us were when we started
<willie> and Im still stuck on bits of it
<ryman> hehe okey.... =)
<ryman> and how do i get my other HD's?
<willie> what filesystems are on them?
<willie> ext3, reiserfs?
<ryman> it's NTFS i think
<jpatrick> bad..
<ryman> =/
<willie> sudo mount -t $filesystem /dev/whatever-ther-other-HD -is  /new-mount-point
<willie> remember to mkdir /new-mount-point first
<ryman> oki...
<ryman> thanx
<willie> the no of times Ive forgotten to do that :-)
<ryman> *lol*
<Saw^> could somebody help me a bit with getting my sounds to work? I've got SB 128 (snd_ens1371 module seems to be loaded)
<ryman> =/ doesn't work =/ unknowned filesystem it says
<willie> mount -t ntfs  blah..............?
<jpatrick> willie: I think he needs a mount point
<willie> I think he needs a FAQ :-)
<ryman> yeah! were do i got FAQ?
<jpatrick> ryman & willie: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/windows.html#hddmntman
<willie>  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de/
<willie> might be in Geerman though :-)
<ryman> hehe thanx! bouth of u =)
<jpatrick> I've pointed him to the right page
<willie> nice one thx
* apokryphos cringes at thoughts of irssi in GUI
<woddf2> Where can I get XScreenSaver?
<apokryphos> woddf2: the repositories?
<jpatrick> woddf2: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver ?
<apokryphos> !info xscreensaver
<ubotu> xscreensaver: (Automatic screensaver for X), section x11, is optional. Version: 4.16-1ubuntu11 (hoary), Packaged size: 3034 kB, Installed size: 9172 kB
<ryman> I will be kac ;)
<ryman> *back
<elvirolo> hi all
<libben> anyone wanna point me to AA download? only finds windows version on americasarmy's site
<jpatrick> hello again
<elvirolo> :)
<jpatrick> libben: what's AA?
<jpatrick> To me it's that car repair company
<libben> americasarmy
<libben> teh game
<jpatrick> libben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
* SpudULike is away: I have people to do, things to be and stuff to, err, stuff. Away at the moment
<libben> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common_1.08_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/X11/fonts', which is also in package xfonts-base
<jpatrick> libben: I get that
<libben> why do i get this problem when i mark all updates from installed? in synaptic?
<libben> just ignore that or what?
<jpatrick> libben: I didn't bother upgrading that package
<libben> k
<apokryphos> !x-common
<ubotu> x-common is currently broken in breezy, but to get around this you can sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/x-common*.deb
<spiral> hmmm, does anyone know if somebody's going to package the whole kde 3.5b1 in breezy ?
<spiral> and also if amarok 1.3.2 will be packaged ?
<apokryphos> spiral: probably not, no
<jpatrick> spiral: little by little :o
<libben> apokryphos: is this something that is needed ?
<apokryphos> and there's a repo for amarok 1.3.2... /me runs off to get it
<libben> or can we just let it be until its fixed in aother update?
<apokryphos> libben: you can, yes
<spiral> apokryphos: what is the depo ?
<libben> k
<libben> ill let it be then
<apokryphos> spiral: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/amarok/
<spiral> why won't kde 3.5beta be fully packaged ?
<apokryphos> spiral: because (i) it's a beta, (ii) dear Jonathan has an awful lot of work with Breezy, (iii) there aren't packagers to package it =)
<spiral> apokryphos: all right...
<othernoob> mmh, cdrecord recognizes my dvdrw as 4x while it actually is a 8x, any way to fix this?
<spiral> apokryphos: for amaroK, this isn't really a repo, isn't it ? just files that I can dpkg -i  ?
<jpatrick> yeah
<apokryphos> spiral: sorry, it's not, yes.
<spiral> apokryphos: all right, then I've got to dpkg -i them ;-)
<apokryphos> yup
<libben> hmm
<libben> anyone in here plays AA?
<libben> is there any players on 2.3 ?
<jpatrick> spiral: and KOffice 1.4.2 packages for Hoary and Breezy are in testing..
<johan> why can't I remove like klatin and kalarm, programs I will never use, without removing the whole kde?
<spiral> jpatrick: hmmm, nice... so they should be available via aptitude ?
<jpatrick> yeah
<johan> Is it a meta-package? what packages do I need for just plain kde then?
<jpatrick> deb http://kubuntu.org/koffice142 {hoary,breezy} main
<jpatrick> johan: it's a metapackage kde
<Saw^> could somebody help me a bit with getting my sounds to work? I've got SB 128 (snd_ens1371 module seems to be loaded) and artsd running, but I can't get any sounds out. I've tried a few sound servers
<jpatrick> spiral: we just need a Hoary tester
<jpatrick> Breezy has worked so far
<spiral> jpatrick: sorry, only have Breezy here
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> seems everyone has gone to Breezy :/
<johan> yep
<jpatrick> well the Breezy debs work :)
<libben> apokryphos: what was that x-common thing btw ?
<libben> what is it needed for?
<libben> thinking of forcing it to install with dpkg
<jpatrick> !info x-common
<apokryphos> libben: it's to solve a problem with the current x-common package
<apokryphos> libben: /msg ubotu x-common
<libben> http://www.fz.se/filarkiv/download.php?file=spel/americas_army/armyops230-linux.run
<libben> lol'
<libben> yeah but what is it?
<libben> how to install it i got
<libben> but what is it needed for
<johan> installing americas arm y  as the filename tells me
<libben> johan =) that line with aa was a pasting that went bad. shouldent been pasted at all =)
<libben> im talking about x-common
<libben> apokryphos: safe to say. its not bad by doing it manually?
<apokryphos> libben: doing what manually? Forcing the overwrite?
<johan> libben: oh, I see
<johan> du r svensk eller?
<libben> mm
<johan> du var mjligtvis inte han som hjlpte mig med ntverket p neowin
<libben> apokryphos: yes. doing the dpkg -force thing
<libben> johan nope. 
<johan> ok
<libben> vad har du problem med d?
<apokryphos> no problem, yup; if you get that x-common error you should (atm), do it; you won't have a running X, really, without it
<Ubel> jette bra!
<Ubel> laks, minnk, prumpa
<libben> yawns... later i will force a SU guy to help me with my quake3 problem.
<apokryphos> johan, Ubel: English only in here please
<johan> sure
<Ubel> I was kidding
<Ubel> doesn't mean anything
<lttropal> Hi, I'm using KAudioCreator to rip CDs and I've noticed that while encoding tracks is speedy, about 15s per song, ripping them seems to be taking much too long, about 90s per track.  I'm using a 52x read CD drive, is this normal?  What might be wrong?
<libben> yes it does... ur a lier.
<johan> it means very good
<blackflag> Hello all :-)
<blackflag> I have a problem compiling knights
<blackflag> when I do configure
<blackflag> #flood checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<blackflag> but qt-devels are installed
<blackflag> what is wrong?
<blackflag> can someone help?
<jpatrick> blackflag: libqt3-mt is needed
<johan___> blackflag: restarted after installing the qtdevels?
<blackflag> I tried libqt3-mt , noo success
<johan___> restart any try again
<blackflag> no restart
<johan___> you need to restart, at least I did
<blackflag> oh, okay I'll it
<DarkMaul> is there some one that could walk me trough the HDD setup
<johan___> what are you trying to configure?
<johan___> DarkMaul: maybe
<DarkMaul> i have 2 drives of 160 gig sata
<DarkMaul> i would like to have 1 drive of 320 gig
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: you need to mount them?
<DarkMaul> like fedora uses LVM
<DarkMaul> iam like installing kubuntu now
<johan___> DarkMaul: mayme use one as / and antoher one as /home, /usr, /tmp and all those?
<DarkMaul> but i do not know how to set it up
<johan___> during install, you will be promted as far as I know
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: One - root filesystem ( / ) and a home partition ( /home )
<jpatrick> and a swap partition around 1GB
<DarkMaul> es and what about my second drive
<jpatrick> root should be around 10GBs and /home == 8GBs
<Drakeson> how can I change date and time _TRUELY_ ?
<jpatrick> Drakeson: System Settings
<DarkMaul> hmm iam not getting it'
<DarkMaul> it just leave one drive untouched
<Drakeson> I have changed my date and time,
<Drakeson> but now something is strange!
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: you only need around 16GBs in total
<DarkMaul> yeah but i have 320 gigs of harddrive
<DarkMaul> where will that be
<jpatrick> ...
<Drakeson> in the clock applet on the panel it is 12:42, but in a terminl, using date -R I get Sat, 24 Sep 2005 16:43:05 +0000
<DarkMaul> when i install fedor
<DarkMaul> a
<DarkMaul> it gives me a LVM of 300 gig
<DarkMaul> i would like to have that on my Kubuntu
<johan___> DarkMaul: I think you can do LVM stuff during expert install
<jpatrick> There should be a 
<DarkMaul> yes
<jpatrick> LVM option
<DarkMaul> but how
<DarkMaul> i need some manuel
<johan___> when you boot the cd, then you can press f1-f12 for help, read there
<johan___> DarkMaul: I googled a bit, if you have the 5.10 preview, then it should work fine
<blackflag> okay Ijust rebooted
<johan___> blackflag: now it should work
<blackflag> no success with ./configure
<johan___> still same problem?
<jpatrick> blackflag: odd...
<blackflag> yes
<DarkMaul> johan, i have 5.10
<DarkMaul> i just dont get it
<johan___> what are you trying to install? try downloading it from apt
<blackflag> Im wondering that there should be areboot Iwas the meaning that there is no need
<jpatrick> johan___: not if it's superkaramba
<blackflag> I try to install knights
<blackflag> chess-game
<johan___> DarkMaul: I remember seeing something about lvm when I did a expert install, in the parititoner
<jpatrick> wb
<DarkMaul> yeah
<DarkMaul> wrong button
<DarkMaul> :p
<DarkMaul> so simply there is noboy that wants ore knows how to setup a lvm
<johan___> nope, but it should be in the installer
* SpudULike is back.  Did you miss me?
<DarkMaul> if you know how to set up a lvm
<DarkMaul> jups then i missed you
<DarkMaul> :p
<libben> ff or konq?
<SpudULike> What GUI tools are there to help me admin the services that start running automatically at boot time?
<jpatrick> libben: I like Konq
<SpudULike> I need to stop one of them from running.
<libben> used ff before or opera ?
<SpudULike> DarkMaul: Have you searched the wiki for lvm stuff. I'm sure I sawe something rather good on there.
<DarkMaul> okeej
<DarkMaul> other idea
<DarkMaul> i have 2 drives
<DarkMaul> of 160 gigs
<DarkMaul> and i want to use both drives
<DarkMaul> read and write
<SpudULike> If your question is "Is LVM what I want?" then I'd say yes.
<DarkMaul> hehe i know that i want LVM, i just dont know how to set it up
<DarkMaul> :p
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: what verison do you have?
<SpudULike> DarkMaul: You have read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Multi-Disk-HOWTO.html
<SpudULike> How do I stop the NFS service from running?
<DarkMaul> uhmm, 5.10 previeuw
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: It should have a LVM partition thingy
<jpatrick> I saw it
<DarkMaul> i know it is there, i just dont know how to set it up
<jpatrick> :/
* DarkMaul shrugs
* DarkMaul is a windows user that is willing to get on linux, but this we aint getting no where
<jpatrick> so don't use LVM
<DarkMaul> fair enough
<DarkMaul> but how do i auto mount my second partion
<DarkMaul> because when i do auto mount it leaves my second hdd untouched
<jpatrick> It should mount if it is set as 'Use partition'
<DarkMaul> well lets install my kubuntu first , then we will figure out how to unable the second drive
<jpatrick> What partitions have you made?
<DarkMaul> it did auto partition
<jpatrick> okay
<DarkMaul> 3 gig swAP ORE
<DarkMaul> something
<jpatrick> maybe we should manual
<jpatrick> then we'll know where what is
<DarkMaul> are you able to help me trough the partioning
<jpatrick> can you go back to the partitioner?
<DarkMaul> sure
<jpatrick> OK
<jpatrick> are you there? (the partitioner)
<DarkMaul> check pm
<jpatrick> :/
<jpatrick> DarkMaul: you there?
<DarkMaul> yes
<DarkMaul> you want manueal partitions
<DarkMaul> ?
<DarkMaul> manually
<jpatrick> I sent you a private message
<DarkMaul> didnt get anything
<DarkMaul> well do it here
<jpatrick> ok
<DarkMaul> 'well what should i do
<jpatrick> Make a new partition of 10GBs with a mount point of '/' and ext3 filesystem
<jpatrick> or do you want to use the entire HD?
<DarkMaul> full partition
<DarkMaul> oww i see it
<jpatrick> :)
<DarkMaul> there i can also make ny second disc
<jpatrick> now make another partition of 9GBs, mount == /home and ext3
<DarkMaul> what will this home dir do
<jpatrick> then a swap partition of lets say 2GBs
<jpatrick> home dir = your system settings and documents
<DarkMaul> but lets say when i install a few games
<DarkMaul> that directory will be full in a few minutes
<DarkMaul> right
<jpatrick> okay 50GBs
<DarkMaul> keeej just a sec'
<jpatrick> make it as big as you want
<DarkMaul> okay
<DarkMaul> and the second HDD
<DarkMaul> ?
<jpatrick> if you install the games in root you might want to make that bigger
<jpatrick> Not sure about HD2
<DarkMaul> omg
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> the second drive thats my whole problem
<jpatrick> maybe root on the first HD and /home on the other
<jpatrick> just leave 2-3GBs for swap
<DarkMaul> iam getting like 4 ore 5 drives'
<DarkMaul> this is a pain
<DarkMaul> i don think kubuntu will be my distro
<jpatrick> :(
<DarkMaul> i think ill be getting back to Fedora
<jpatrick> lets just try this
<jpatrick> what do the 3 drives have
<jpatrick> ?
<DarkMaul> naah i dont want it all separated
<DarkMaul> sorry but this is not what i want
<jpatrick> so just make one root partition
<jpatrick> but it's good to have a separate /home partition if you reinstall/install another Linux distro
<jpatrick> leave some space for a swap partition
<jpatrick> and install away
<DarkMaul> keej lets give it a shot
<jpatrick> remember the swap
<DarkMaul> yes
<jpatrick> around 3GBs
<DarkMaul> but what should i give the second HDD
<jpatrick> your /home
<DarkMaul> okay
<DarkMaul> so first drive
<DarkMaul> 3 gig swap
<DarkMaul> 157 root ??
<jpatrick> yeah
<jpatrick> if you want to use the whole thing
<jpatrick> the rest == /home
<jpatrick> mount point == /home :)
<DarkMaul> i let it auto set the drive
<DarkMaul> it auto uses the whole drive
<jpatrick> right
<jpatrick> when your done hit next
<DarkMaul> it going now
<jpatrick> :D
<DarkMaul> dinner time
<jpatrick> :9
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> i installed k3b-mp3 but k3b still won't deal with mp3's
<OculusAquilae> elvirolo: breezy or hoary?
<elvirolo> breezy
<elvirolo> wait, i'm trying to recompile it
<elvirolo> brb
<OculusAquilae> have you installed mp3 support?
<elvirolo_away> yes
<pointwood> anyone else had problems with upgrading to firefox 1.0.7?
<pointwood> using apt-get
<apokryphos> pointwood: quite a few have
<apokryphos> disable backports, remove firefox, update your apt, then install firefox
<kurt_> With the 3.5 beta I get the error "Could not start process cannot talk to klauncher."
<kurt_> anyone know why?
<apokryphos> kurt_: a known and annoying bug (with no apparent fix, afaik, at the moment)
<pointwood> apokryphos: is there a solution?
<apokryphos> pointwood: yes, the one I mentioned.
<kurt_> apokryphos: thanks.
<pointwood> oh, sorry - missed that :)
<pointwood> thx :)
<apokryphos> np
<edulix> my system seems really broken;
<edulix> it's just apt problems
<jpatrick> edulix: what did you do?
<edulix> apt-get -f install tries to remove 702mb of packages
<edulix> jpatrick: the only problem is this:
<edulix> http://rafb.net/paste/results/fkHyb231.html
<edulix> I'm using hoary
<jpatrick> :/
<edulix> what happened is that I tried to install latest skype, but it needed a new version of libqt3c102-mt
<jpatrick> done: sudo apt-get remove skype?
<edulix> what happened is that I tried to install latest skype, but it needed a new version of libqt3c102-mt, so I tried luck downloading the package from debian servers and tried an dpkg -i and it's broken now (it didn't get isntalled because of debian deps)
<edulix> the solution would be to "install" kubuntu suplied version libqt3c102-mt. in fact, it's already isntalled!
<jpatrick> maybe the already installed ones from Debian
<edulix> no, it didn't get installed
<edulix> it's just apt thinks it did. other times it has happened this to me but not so badly
<edulix> (normally apt-get -f remove did the trick)
<edulix> apt-cache show libqt3c102-mt says that I have (k)ubuntu version
<edulix> I don't know then what's the problem then
<seth_k|lappy> man, Breezy is not happy today... apt segfaults when I try to run it
<seth_k|lappy> and thunderbird segfaults too -_-
<edulix> the problem is that apt says "but version xx is to be installed". I want him to know that, in fact, it's NOT to be installed
<edulix> how to do that? :P
<aseigo> Riddell: ping?
<Riddell> aseigo: hi
<aseigo> Riddell: did you build the 3.5 beta w/out debug symbols?
<Riddell> aseigo: same as normal packages, so yes
<icke> hi, can anyone help me?
<aseigo> Riddell: hum. that makes backtraces completely useless =(
<aseigo> Riddell: and really defeats part of the purpose of having betas, doesn't it?
<Riddell> a fair point
* aseigo just got a bug report from a kubuntu user using the 3.5beta1 packages and the backtrace is, of course, not useful =(
<aseigo> perhaps future betas you could turn on debug? assuming that's not insanely time consuming for you tod o
<Riddell> there is kdelibs4c2-dbg
<Riddell> for the libraries
<icke> i did a fresh install of the Kubuntu Breezy Preview, dual boot with Win XP Pro. Every thing worked but now there are two (+the recovery ones) GRUB entries for Kubuntu: vmlinuz-2.6.12-8-386 and vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386, which should i use, do they use different settings, or just another kernel version? (I updated the kernel through Synaptic)
<Riddell> aseigo: I'll look into it for future builds
<edulix> icke: use the one you want :)
<aseigo> Riddell: awesome.. thanks =)
<edulix> icke: it's just that when updating the kernel version, the old entry is not replaced by the new one, but just the new one is added
<icke> thx; edulix
<icke> ah
<icke> ill just comment the 2.6.12-8-386 one
<edulix> yeah that would do the trick :)
<elvirolo_away> i tried following instructions from HOWTO's in the forums, but i still can't get k3b to handle mp3's
<elvirolo_away> can anyone help me ?
<libben> whats this ? 
<libben> You may replace bluez's pin helper program with kbluepin; it is located in /usr/lib/kdebluetooth now
<libben> comes up when i restart
<libben> what its replacing?
<seth_k|lappy> you should replace bluez's pin helper with kbluepin in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf
<seth_k|lappy> that message is so you don't forget to do it
<edulix> does kubuntu use prelink ? I haven't seen any prelinking in my system since time ago, maybe a prelink -afmR will make my system a little faster?
<libben> seth_k|lappy: so i do sudo nano hcid.conf and replace the line with kbluepin?
<icke> how can i dl the w32codecs without apt-get?
<icke> nvm
<icke> g2g
<icke> BEER!
<libben> set
<libben> seth_k|lappy: 
<libben> # PIN helper
<libben> 	pin_helper /usr/bin/bluez-pin;
<elvirolo_away> sry i was disconnected ... so, any ideas ?
<libben> so ill just change that line to ?   pin_helper /usr/lib/kdebluetooth
<libben> ?
<libben> is that right seth_k|lappy ?
<wwalter> I'm trying to compile the wacom driver and its telling me it can't find the xorg SDK. I can't find any package that looks like an xorg sdk which one do i need to get
<seth_k|lappy> libben, yes
<seth_k|lappy> libben, sorry about the d/c ;)
<lunitik> wwalter: x-dev more than likely...
<wwalter> lunitik: thks but it didn't seem to work
<RogueJediX> Could someone help me with tweaking amaroK?
<libben> seth_k|lappy: is there a way of getting it running without a restart ?
<seth_k|lappy> libben, sudo /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart
<libben> seth_k|lappy: is the line really right?
<seth_k|lappy> yes...
<libben> k
<libben> hmm
<libben> so whats supposed to happend?
<libben> cause my bt icon is greyed
<seth_k|lappy> well now you have to scan for a device
<libben> how do i scan
<libben> right klick on it
<libben> and then do pairing ?
<seth_k|lappy> I just sent a file from my phone and it paired automatically
<libben> aah
<libben> like that
<RogueJediX> Does anyone know why my amaroK takes 5 seconds or more reading the next song (and consenquently starts playing it at 0:05 or more)?
<Blissex> RogueJediX: we are sorry, but all of our psychic advisors are busy on other lines...
<RogueJediX> Joy
<zxsykco> =D
<RogueJediX> This is really pissing me off. When it plays this way it sounds like it started playing midway
<Blissex> RogueJediX: you might attempt to relate some more of the context, and whether you have done any investigation.
<Blissex> RogueJediX: for example, whether you have been running 'vmstat 1' in a Konsole while the tragedy unfolds...
<Blissex> RogueJediX: and where the songs are stored on, and distribution, and KDE version, and what kind of HW it is running on.
<RogueJediX> Just a sec
<RogueJediX> Distribution: Kubuntu Hoary, amaroK: 1.2.3, KDE: 3.4.2, songs are stored on my harddrive in a hidden folder and my sound card is Muse XL
<othernoob> RogueJediX: ever wondered what Settings may be?...what the greater meaning behind Configure Amarok could possibly be?
<othernoob> RogueJediX: ever asked yourself what effect Crossfading could have on playback?
<RogueJediX> It's not set on crossfading
<RogueJediX> It's set on no crossfading and the gap+s been set to 2500 ms
<othernoob> tried changing that?
<Blissex> RogueJediX: 2500 is 2.5 seconds...
<RogueJediX> Yup, several times
<RogueJediX> Blissex: I know. Are you saying that the silence gap doesn't go into the next track?
<Blissex> RogueJediX: to make othernoob's hitn more explicit: It is unlikely it is a performance problem, so it is more likely that that it is a config problem.
<RogueJediX> Blissex: I don't think so. Whenever it's switching to the next track, I get a busy cursor for about 5 seconds, amaroK stops responding for a while and then it starts playing
<jrattner1> When I boot ubuntu, I'm greated with a choice to boot either ubuntu or windows, is there any way that I could change the bootloader to something a little more aestetically pleasing, like with graphics?
<othernoob> Blissex: have you tried it with no gap at all?
<Blissex> RogueJediX: uhm very odd. Try running 'vmstat 1' or the 'System monitor' applet to see if CPU spikes during those 5 seconds.
<othernoob> Blissex: i remember the aRts engine causing problems with crossfading..tried a different one?
<othernoob> uh,, whoops..
<other|away> meh..
<RogueJediX> Blissex: Nope, no spikes
<other|away> RogueJediX: did you try a different engine?
<RogueJediX> other|away: Just switched to xine, yeah. That seemed to do the trick, thanks.
<other|away> you're welcome
<johan> kubuntu on laptop is good 
<seth_k|lappy> why does kubuntu-desktop depend on hpijs and hplip-base? I don't own an HP printer and don't want the thing running on boot <_<
<seth_k|lappy> jrattner1, sure
<seth_k|lappy> jrattner1, just install a GRUBsplash
<jrattner1> seth_k|lappy, sounds good man
<jrattner1> got one more question maybe you could help me with
<jrattner1> how do i stop sendmail from sarting at boot timeWhen I boot my laptop, it gives me the choice whether to boot WIndows XP or linux.  This whole prompt set is in text mode.  Previously on SuSE their was a nice pretty GUI to do this instead of text mode.  Any one got
<jrattner1> oops
<jrattner1> ignore that
<seth_k|lappy> here's the howto for splashes: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<jrattner1> how to i stop sendmail from starting at boot time
<seth_k|lappy> and if you don't want sendmail, remove it
<jrattner1> sounds good
<seth_k|lappy> probably you actually have postfix installed, not sendmail
<jrattner1> ahh
<jrattner1> thats it
<jrattner1> seth_k|lappy, do I want to mark it for removal or COMPLETE removal?
<libben> complete removes the files too
<seth_k|lappy> no, complete removes configuration files too
<jrattner1> so complete removal?
<jrattner1> ?
<seth_k|lappy> complete is fine
<libben> yeah,..
<libben> and remove leaves the conf files.. but removes the program files
<seth_k|lappy> right
<libben> F*****k what a long time it takes to install AA 
<libben> 700 mb run file =)
<seth_k|lappy> don't install AA... 2.3 is the latest for Linux and most of the servers are now 2.4
<libben> hmm... i want to remove all printing things in this box. 
<libben> dont own a printer and a printer shall never touch this box anyway
<libben> so i can complete remove cupsd?
<libben> touchpad daemon i can also remove. no laptop here
<libben> what more to remove .... hmm =)
<eddrex> does anyone have info on the kdeinit/kded problem?
<Tm_T> hm
<eddrex> fresh install of ubuntu > add 3.5b1 repos > install kubuntu-desktop = kde won't start?
<Tm_T> no, but I finally got my webcam working in kopete
<Tm_T> eddrex: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<eddrex> Tm_T: really?? msn? is it compiled into the 3.5b1 package?
<Tm_T> eddrex: dunno
<Tm_T> eddrex: I use svn ;)
<eddrex> Tm_T: tried. I removed the extra repos, removed everything in the kde cat, reinstalled with the stock breezy packages, still no kde!
<eddrex> is there a more correct way to "roll back" extra repositories? like, "remove all packages which aren't available from a repos anymore"?
<Tm_T> dunno
<othernoob> Tm_T: do you perhaps have a dvdrw?
<Tm_T> nope
<eddrex> can anybody point me to a self-serve resource for current kubuntu breezy bugs etc? i'm having trouble finding much
<Tm_T> othernoob: why?
<othernoob> Tm_T: am interested in someone elses output of cdrecord -prcap dev=/dev/hdX
<othernoob> to compare it with mine
<othernoob> and figure out why cdrecord now thinks that my dvdrw is 4x instead of 8x
<Tm_T> ah
<othernoob> it's quite annoying knowing that i can burn faster in windows :/
* eddrex is very frustrated and would appreciate validation of existance.
<libben> othernoob: have u enabled dma on ur cd/dvd drive ?
<eddrex> i know there is a known bug, I overheard foodcoman talking about it last night, but google doesn't know about it.
<othernoob> libben: of course
<libben> k
<eddrex> ok, I found the kubuntu-bugs list, so I'll stop whining
<regeya> heh.
<alexmic> hi all
<mesut> hi
<mesut> does anybody know how to find a flash player and java plugin for firefox on Ubuntu 64bit
<mesut> Cant run java applets and flash content on Kubuntu 64bit
<libben> Xlib:  extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0".
<libben> i says this in konsol
<libben> and i run americas army
<libben> and its quite choppy
<libben> should run better
<libben> has it to do with the Xlib is missing ?
<alexmic> Xlib: extension "XiG-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD" missing on display ":0.0". in root or sudo commands?
<libben> just in console when i minimize the game
<libben> im of to change resolution ingame. and it takes me to konsole
<libben> and it says that
<alexmic> have you activated transludency and shadows -> composite options in xorg.conf?
<libben> not what i know of
<libben> default values
<libben> so no
<libben> havent activated that
<mesut> does anyone use AMD64 version?
<libben> what to type for reconfiguring the glx thingy?
<rdw200169> i do
<mesut> yes
<rdw200169> flash will work only under a chroot type thing
<mesut> do you use firtefox?
<rdw200169> i use it all
<libben> btw, earlier when i typed glxgears i could see a value in console of fps...
<mesut> how can I get it to work
<libben> now i never gets any
<rdw200169> so i did a chroot and installed firefox for 32bit and flash and then it worked
<libben> and the gears doesnt go in crazy speed sort of speak
<rdw200169> i found a good howto in the ubuntu forums
<libben> but quake3 runs good
<narg> libben: Thats odd, does glxgears not get any fps, or just very few?
<mesut> I will look for it too thanks
<chavo> libben, looks like it's a problem with AA
<chavo> I just looked on google
<rdw200169> java worked fine in 64bit
<rdw200169> i just got the original from sun microsystems
<alexmic> libben *apparently* the message says a graphic extension OR library OR soft is missing in your PC, i checked my apt-cache nothings results so maybe on the AA's site u could find it
<rdw200169> and installed it myself
<mesut> which java plugin?
<libben> xlibs - X Window System client library transitional package
<rdw200169> i think it was like this: i had to install all of java and inside one of the files was the plugin for mozilla firefox
<libben> that i found in my apt-cache search
<mesut> they dont have a plugin for firefox
<rdw200169> i moved that file into the firefox 32bit version plugin directory
<mesut> if you use AMD64 versin
<mesut> I see
<chavo> libben, have you upgraded xorg since you installed your graphics drivers?
<rdw200169> using the chroot 32bit version you can make it work
<rdw200169> one day 64 bit ubuntu will be perfect when they figure out how to do the 32/64 compatibility layer like suse does ;)
#kubuntu 2005-09-30
<mesut> if I use chroot what happens to other programs?
<rdw200169> nothing
<_StarScream> heya ppl
<mesut> they remain 64bit?
<rdw200169> well, yeah
<mesut> ok
<mesut> thanks
<_StarScream> are there any utils, cli or gui which i can use to list the wireless networks around me?
<rdw200169> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<rdw200169> that should get you started
<Foodcoman> Afternoon.
<_StarScream> Foodcoman, hello
<libben> thinking of complete remove xlibs
<libben> cause it says i can do it if i allready are running breezy
<libben> wich iam from a full installation
<chavo> libben, try reinstalling your cards driver first
<libben> but when i choose to remove it, it tells me it want a bunch of dependencies
<libben> why should i reinstall my drivers? it works perfectly and runs great in quake3
<seth_k|lappy> _StarScream, "sudo iwlist scan"
<_StarScream> seth_k|lappy, danke
<seth_k|lappy> Bitte schon
<_StarScream> :)
<Chambers-> so how much longer till the new release? :P  getting enxious :D
<Chambers-> anxious even
<seth_k|lappy> oct 15ish
<libben> do i have anything that is really bad? http://libben.pastebin.com/373209
<libben> kde on macos =)
<libben> http://www.appletalk.com.au/articles/index.php?article=12088
<nmorse> Long live fink!
<Tm_T> ?
<libben> =)
<nmorse> Fink is apt for OS X.
<nmorse> A simple port of the debian repositories and related software for those on Mac OS X.
<dell500> does anyone know the config file for wine?
<rdw200169> are you talking about the config file that tells where the actual config file is ?
<narg> nmorse: I thought they didnt base it off apt on the request of debian? Or not?
<nmorse> I thought you used apt to install it?
<dell500> rdw200169, i'm not sure lol
<nmorse> Haven't gotten much of an opportunity to test it.
<dell500> rdw200169, i'm trying to get dvd decrypter to work so i can burn some dvds
<dell500> and my dvd isn't recognized
<nmorse> My family is paranoid regarding my experiments with their macs.
<libben> what to type for Uninstalling armyops ? that ive installed from a .run file ?
<rdw200169> yeah, i say your mention in #cedega
<dell500> ya
<dell500> no one responded though, but do you know where the Version part of the config file is
<dell500> I need to change from Win98 to nt40
<jmg> dell50:.wine/config
<jmg> Winver
<rdw200169> in cedega they keep the configs for each user different
<dell500> ok
<jmg> in all wine they do that
<rdw200169> and then there are specific configs for ea. piece of software
<rdw200169> i'm just saying...
<libben> what to type for Uninstalling armyops ? that ive installed from a .run file ?
<libben> or is it just removing the link and folder ?
<LokeDK> Konsole.. it uses kde's tty.. so no matter how many tabs there's opened, there won't be a new tty if i type w.. but at a friends konsole, same kde version, but suse linux.. each tab has its own tty.. Can't I change my settings or something?
<nmorse> Do you know what ubuntu desperately needs? A good guide for turning into a mythtv machine.
<aseigo> desparately?
<LokeDK> mythtv = impossible :)
<Foodcoman> I want to do MythTV with my Kubuntu.
<Foodcoman> I have a pvr-350.
<nmorse> I wish I could find out what my card is.
<nmorse> It's some variety of Hauppage.
<nmorse> With a bt878 chipset.
<MikeStyle> hi
<MikeStyle> I have a big problem
<MikeStyle> I'm installing something that is asking this:What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MikeStyle> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<MikeStyle> and thats not where they are and i dont know where they are
<Foodcoman> nmorse: I thought there was decent support for bt878 chip!  ivtv drivers?
<nmorse> I need to look into that more.
<nmorse> It works.
<nmorse> But it has all these prebuffering pauses.
<nmorse> And there's a gap between the sound and video.
<nmorse> The video lags behind.
<Foodcoman> MikeStyle: Do you have the Linux Header files installed?
<MikeStyle> no idea foodcoman O_o
<Foodcoman> MikeStyle: Check synaptic or kynaptic and search for.....
<Foodcoman> linux-headers
<MikeStyle> ok
<Foodcoman> they should match your Linux-image version.
<Foodcoman> thats the best I have.
<MikeStyle> foodcoman, which one do i install? there are like 10
<MikeStyle> 17*
<Foodcoman> Check the Linux-Image version your have installed that is your Kernel files.  the headers should be the mate to them.
<MikeStyle> foodcoman, how do i check that
<Foodcoman> That is in Kynaptic or synaptic also.
<libben> how do i install nvidia drivers from nvidias site ?
<libben> cause mine from synaptiv. wich is nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<Foodcoman> Search for Linux-image  find the one with the mark which shows it is installed.
<libben> is broken i think
<MikeStyle> ok
<Foodcoman> You also will see version in grub.
<Foodcoman> At boottime.
<Foodcoman> libben: I have never done that yet.
<Foodcoman> MikeStyle: also I think in a console:  uname -a should show the kernel you are booting.
<MikeStyle> i found it, thanks Foodcoman
<Foodcoman> Great MikeStyle
<Foodcoman> nmorse: http://btwincap.sourceforge.net/supportedcards.html
<Foodcoman> www.google/linux and search the bt878,  should have plenty for you.
<libben> how many fps do u guys get in glxgears?
<Foodcoman> How do you show the fps?
<MikeStyle> Foodcoman, now that i have them installed are they under [/usr/src/linux/include]  ?
<Foodcoman> MikeStyle: In the package manager there should be info about location of the files for that particular package.
<libben> well the fps is piped to the konsole where from u typed glxgears to start
<MikeStyle> ok
<Foodcoman> Synaptic for example Right click the item, Properties, click on the installed files tab.
<Foodcoman> libben: haha, not showing yet in my console.
<Foodcoman> =(
<libben> Foodcoman: same for me
<libben> earlier it was showing in there
<libben> and the gears was running in a crazy speed
<libben> and i got valuse like 3000-4000
<libben> fps that is
<libben> but now i dont get fps values and it goes so slow i can count the loops
<Tm_T> haha
<libben> but quake3 runs fine... and AA seems to choppy
<Foodcoman> libben: Mine is nice and smooth also, Like I was turning by hand.
<libben> yeah, same here
<libben> hmm... quake3 is opengl.
<libben> americasarmy is d3 ?
<libben> direct3d i mean
<Foodcoman> libben: I would think AA is opengl for linux native unless you needed WineX right?
<libben> hmm
<MikeStyle> Foodcoman, thanks alot
<ubuntu> al
<Foodcoman> MikeStyle: Hope it helps, I one of the dummies in here!   =)
<asus> k
<asus> damm
<Foodcoman> Dinner time!  BBL
<asus>  im so impress
<asus> im running a cd
<asus> (*^)
<asus> r u ok?
<libben> what to type for reconfigure ?
<libben> dpkg-reconfigure xserver.conf?
<asus> k
<libben> should i let dri be installed ?
<libben> when configuring nvidia?
<musashiden> hey everybody
<musashiden> i need some help installing flash in kubuntu
<musashiden> i get this error
<musashiden> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera
<musashiden>        browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least once.
<musashiden> is it possible to install it to konqueror?
<chavo> musashiden, do this -> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<chavo> then try it again
<Jeezis> i'm looking for a disk defragmenting utility for kubuntu, can anyone help?
<Jeezis> i have a 40 gig hard drive and somehow lost like the 28gb i had free, i have no idea how
<musashiden> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/adrian/.mozilla/plugins': No such file or directory
<chavo> Jeezis, ext3 filesystem doesn't require defragmenting
<apokryphos> musashiden: make the .mozilla first, then
<chavo> musashiden, sorry do mkdir -p
<duende> musashiden: yes, create that directory and re-run
<chavo> mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Jeezis> chavo: any ideas how i lost 28 gigs of space?
<chavo> -p will create all dirs that aren't there
<chavo> Jeezis, well you didn't lose the space to fragmentation
<musashiden> um, i get this now
<musashiden> NOTE: Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<musashiden>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<musashiden> hello?
<chavo> musashiden, no idea, do you have firefox installed?
<musashiden> i use konqueror...
<chavo> I didn't ask you that
<sedeki> I've found a bug in kubuntu installer.
<musashiden> erm, nope
<chavo> ok
<musashiden> actually, yes
<musashiden> i do have firefox installed
<chavo> musashiden, try running it just to create the necessary directories in ~
<chavo> it will create the pluginreg.dat file also
<chavo> ok, try running it for a second to create the files in ~/.mozilla
<apokryphos> sedeki: well.... don't keep us in suspense 8)
<sedeki> let me try it once again.
<musashiden> still konqueror doesnt recognizes the flash plugin
<apokryphos> musashiden: settings -> configure konqueror -> plugins... can you verify that it's set to scan the mozilla plugin directory?
<apokryphos> and, is libflashplayer definitely installed?
<musashiden> um, i cant find tha libflashplayer
<apokryphos> do you not have multiverse enabled?
<apokryphos> !libflashplayer
<ubotu> apokryphos: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> !info libflashplayer
<apokryphos> gah, flashplayer-mozilla, I mean
<musashiden> !info libflashplayer-mozilla
<musashiden> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<musashiden> i dont have that seccion...
<musashiden> multiverse
<chavo> I had a problem with the flashplayer plugin from multiverse, I had no sound when I upgraded to 3.5
<chavo> so I installed the one from Macromedia site and it works fine
<apokryphos> musashiden: so add it
<musashiden> and i do that how?...
<javier> hola
<apokryphos> musashiden: in /etc/apt/sources.list   add "multiverse" to any line with "universe"
<troy> is dma disabled by default for a good reason?
<Kamping_Kaiser> troy: not all boxes like it
<Kamping_Kaiser> so yes, a very gtood reason
<troy> shouldn't there be a "try dma, if fail, try without dma" schema?
<Kamping_Kaiser> maybe. but i expect a test like that would lock a box (but im not a dev, so dont know such things)
<troy> well, it shouldn't -- it doesn't in windows :P
<troy> which shows there has to be a way, somehow
<troy> anyway, I don't like load of 10 when simply copying a file -- I know how to fix the problem, but it's a bad problem that shouldn't be there by default
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shug* fiary nuff. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a bad load o_0
<troy> yeah - turning dma on brought it down to nearly 0
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder why you got a load like that
<Kamping_Kaiser> i havent turned on dma on any  of my boxes adn tehy dont hit 10
<troy> dunno - could be related to my hardware -- using the atiixp chipset, amd64
<troy> the load was stupid -- I got better results putting the disk in another machine and transferring over the network
<Kamping_Kaiser> wtf. that is bad
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder if thats a bug :/
<troy> perhaps I should file a bug...
<dawid> hello
<dawid> where can I download mozilla for kubuntu?
<jrattner1> synaptic
<Kamping_Kaiser> should be albe to get it from kynaptic
<dawid> thanks, I'll try
<apokryphos> did others know that suse got 3.5beta1 in too (either today or yesterday)? They're pretty eager-beavers themself :P
<NeoFax> Anyone know how to fix the following for KDM? : "No profile for user 'terry' found"
<NeoFax> I have tried everything I could think of.  All of the Xsession files match my MEPIS and UBUNTU regular installs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'profile'?
<NeoFax> I have an account for terry, and can login via gdm or from the command prompt, just not from KDM.
<NeoFax> I do not even know when it checks for a profile and what profile it is checking for.
<NeoFax> None of the Xsession files in /etc/kde3/kdm or /etc/X11/Xsession.d look for a profile.
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure sorry
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: sober? ;-)
<apokryphos> NeoFax: have you tried purging it and installing it again? I think there was a strange issue like this (but which was in the distant past); I'd be surprised if it cropped up again
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: not quite, but much sobererer
<apokryphos> no more kamping for you 
<NeoFax> apokryphos: How would I go about purging it? apt-get --purge or dpkg -r kdm*
<apokryphos> aptitude purge kdm, or apt-get remove --purge kdm, sure
<NeoFax> apokryphos: Doing it right now.  Will let you know how it goes.  Thanks!
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. mums bday. better go talk to her :/
<NeoFax> apokryphos: Didn't work same thing
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> NeoFax: if you add a new user does it log in with that?
<NeoFax> Same thing for new user as well
<apokryphos> weird
<NeoFax> If I knew where it was looking for a profile I could fix it, but as I said, none of the Xsession files check for this.
<apokryphos> NeoFax: any spooky settings or other info you think you knwo of?
<apokryphos> it could be referring to the /etc/profile (containing PATH etc) or bash profile
<NeoFax> Have both of those, but wonder what exactly is it looking for in them
<apokryphos> the PATH is pretty important :P
<apokryphos> if you didn't majorly fiddle with anything, then compile a bug report
<NeoFax> I have a pretty much stock Kubuntu Breezy via Ubuntu then apt-got kubuntu-desktop and all changes have been upgraded
<NeoFax> apokryphos: Already filed a bug report and two days later they had a new KDM, which still does not work
<apokryphos> they said the uploaded version would fix it?
<NeoFax> If I understood shell scripting, I could add breaks in the code so I know what file to look in.
<NeoFax> No, I have not received any email from them other than saying it has been assigned to X developer.
<apokryphos> ok; it's worth staying put then for a bit longer. 2 days isn't *that* long :P
<myth8y> Hi, anyone know how to erase a programs from the alt+tab list?
<duende> erase?  you mean remove them from that list or kill the program?
<myth8y> remove fros the list
<myth8y> from*
<chavo> myth8y, open the window menu and go to Advanced, then click Special Window Settings
<Chameleon22> can anyone suggest how i could convert a bunch of mp3 files into wav so i could put them on a normal audo CD?
<myth8y> the window menu?
<chavo> hit the icon
<chavo> or focus the window and hit alt-F3
<myth8y> I dont have that... its for KSmoothDock
<chavo> ksmoothdock is in the alt-tab list
<chavo> ?
<chavo> wierd
<myth8y> yes
<chavo> hmm, it's not when I run it here.
<myth8y> ... how did u run it?
<chavo> myth8y, I'm running 3.5 though so it could be something they've changed
<chavo> from commandline
<chavo> also have ksmoothdock 3.5.1
<myth8y> is 3.5 good?
<chavo> I don't really use it, I just installed it to chack it out
<lunitik> chavo: running breezy or hoary?
<myth8y> and what r u rining now?
<chavo> I upgraded to breezy when the preview came out
<chavo> but havent upgraded since
<lunitik> chavo: so you had breezy with 3.4.2?
<chavo> no, I build my own KDE
<lunitik> ouch
<chavo> I have 3.5 beta
<myth8y> Easy question... what is our kde_dir?
<lunitik> myth8y: ~/.kde
<myth8y> so when i do a ./configure i write ~/.kde for prefix?
<chavo> no KDEHOME is ~/.kde
<chavo> myth8y, what are you trying to compile?
<lunitik> myth8y: --prefix=/home/usr or /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin etc
<lunitik> myth8y: there really is no need for it though...
<thoreauputic> lunitik: good to see you :) wb
<lunitik> thoreauputic: wanted to try kde3.5b1 ... not working  :/
<thoreauputic> ah
<troy> d'oh! 3.5b1 is for x86 only... /me whines
<ragnarok01> hello
<ragnarok01> anyone can help me
<ragnarok01> im newbie
<ragnarok01> please
<ragnarok01> please
<thoreauputic> ragnarok01: not unless you ask a question
<ragnarok01> i want to configure the nvidia audio drivers, in the docs tell me to modify the /etc/modules.conf but  i dont know where are
<ragnarok01> anyone knows where are?
<ragnarok01> anyone?
<ragnarok01> or what file i need?
<ragnarok01> help brothers help!!
<wolfheart> i want to configure the nvidia audio drivers, in the docs tell me to modify the /etc/modules.conf but  i dont know where are
<wolfheart> plz help
<epiloc> did you try /etc/modules.conf?
<wolfheart> not exist
<wolfheart> i try it
<wolfheart> only have modules
<wolfheart> without .conf
<wolfheart> exist modules.conf in kubuntu?
<Jeezis> i have a major problem
<Jeezis> my /var/log/ was taking up about 26 gigs of space, so i deleted the whole thing...and apparently some of those were important
<Jeezis> is there any way i can have linux recreate these log files? xorg won't start because it's missing /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<hydrogen> Jeezis just touch Xorg.0.log as root
<dorkiaa> How much free disk space do I need to install kubuntu?
<dorkiaa> ?
<hydrogen> 1.7G for base install I think?
<dorkiaa> i thought it's 700 MB...
<dorkiaa> OK, thanks
<`Nomad> Hello gurus. :)
<`Nomad> my apt-get installations hav estarted acting up, I get the following message atthe end:   Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'dzhandle restart-pending-instances'
<dorkiaa> 5.10 or 5.04?
<`Nomad> 5.04
<`Nomad> I tried dpkg -i -a in case somethign was stuck
<`Nomad> no luck
<propagandhi83> hello
<_dustin_> does anyone know how to enable opengl with an sis chipset
<zenlunatic> why is kde so slow compared to firefox?
<incubii> ugh why are you comparing KDE, a desktop environment, to firefox a web browser ?
<zenlunatic> sorry i meant to say konqueror
<zenlunatic> im not trying to troll im just wondering if there were known performance issues with konqueror or something
<zenlunatic> im trying it for teh first time
<zenlunatic> particularly images are slow
<Octane> if i upgrade to KDE 3.5 beta
<Octane> can i downgrade later
<Octane> nm, theyre only avaiable for i386
<Octane> so forget that :)
<Dark_Sith> morning people
<chavo> !ntfs
<Dark_Sith> how do i ad the multiverse repositories?
<Jeezis> are the us and security archives messed up for anyone else?
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> I added kde3.5beta1 repository, did an apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<edulix> but I got this:
<edulix> Errors were encountered while processing:
<edulix>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.91-0ubuntu0hoary1_all.deb
<edulix> what to do now ?
<kkathman> evening all
<edulix> hi
<edulix> it's morning in spain :)
<edulix> how to force an installation of a deb even if it tries to overwrite a file from a previously isntalled deb?
<kkathman> well good morning then
<edulix> good morning hehe
<kkathman> you should be able to tell it to overwrite
<edulix> yes I found the option in dpkg, now I'll find the package in my system and install it
<kkathman> i'm actually trying to remember the last time I did a deb :)
<kkathman> aha it was when I installed the sun j2release
<edulix> oh this is a mess..
<edulix> now apt-get -f install has no other thing to do but to configure 254 packages
<kkathman> hmmmm 
<kkathman> thats odd
<Jeezis> anyone unable to download anything from the us repositories? i just reinstalled kubuntu and need my updates and programs!
<kkathman> which repositories are you talking about?
<Jeezis> the us archives
<Jeezis> any of them >_<
<Jeezis> just saw apparently a lot of people are having trouble with them, on both hoary and breezy
<Jeezis> on ubuntuforums
<Jeezis> screw it, i'm going to bed, i'll see what's up tomorrow
<kkathman> hmm I just tried and seems to be ok
<kkathman> at least the us.archive ones
<epiloc> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/traceroute/traceroute_1.4a12-18_i386.deb
<epiloc>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<Tm_T> epiloc: change it to use ftp
<epiloc> its down
* Tm_T is installing KDE 3.5 beta packages
<musashi> hey um, anyone knows what this error means?
<musashi> configure: error: Could not find libmysqlclient in ' /usr/lib /usr/lib/mysql                    /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/mysql                    /usr/local/mysql/lib'
<musashi> checking for "/usr/local/mysql/lib/libmysqlclient.a"... no
<Ming2k> i am receiving "Connection Refused" to us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com via apt-get, anyone know why?
<cevizoglu> the server is down
<taneli> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<taneli> <body>Official repositories</body>
<Ming2k> musashi: you got libmysqlclient package installed?
<taneli> Are the official repositories down?
<rdw200169> question: how do i print the help/user guides that are in http in ONE operation
<rdw200169> rather than clicking through ea. page
<rdw200169> example: the quanta plus user guide that only comes in http format
<rdw200169> and only http format >-0
<Ming2k> rdw200169: for i in 'find $LOCATION_OF_HTML_FILES -type f' do; lpr $i; done ;)
<rdw200169> wow, i'm impress
<rdw200169> *impressed :)
<Ming2k> that is if you like reading HTML 
<rdw200169> it would be great if they would just release some pdf's for everything so i can print some idiot proof reading material for my 'students'
<Ming2k> more elegant aproach ----> for i in `find $LOCATION_OF_HTML -type f` do; lynx $i | lpr; done
<Ming2k> that should actually show the rendered page (minus images) and send it off to lpr to get printed
<Ming2k> wont be the nicest of formats but better than HTML:)
<rdw200169> ooooohhh, gonna try it....
<dell500> anyone know how to get dual displays goin' with it extended, not clone
<Ming2k> oh i forgot to add -dump flag to lynx
<Ming2k> the lynx command should look like.... lynx -dump $i
<Ming2k> oh and you maybe better of restricting find to only looking for html files
<rdw200169> gonna have to wait, the repositories are down and i don't have lynx (ha ha!)
<Ming2k> :)
* Ming2k goes and tries to upgrade to KDE3.5 :o)
<spiral> "Could not connect to uk.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] "
<spiral> is it normal ?
* buz wonders where to get the svn kioslave
<morrow> is there a project planner (like the gnome planner) for kde?
<buz> mhh i think the notice about archive.ubuntu.com wouldn't hurt here, either?
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyone know how i could mirror the x86 part of an ubuntu mirror?
<buz> wget?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wget the binary-i386 dir?
<buz> that should do it no?
<buz> !wishlist
<ubotu> buz: Are you smoking crack?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, kamping_kaiser?
<buz> where's the wiki page to suggest new packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure.
<Kamping_Kaiser> packagesforinclusion ?
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> i'm building deb of kde3.5 for breezy but when i dpkg the debs of kdeadmin it says it is in conflict with kdelibs4c2. Someone has an idea?
<morrow> hmmmm now taskjuggler in kubuntu
<morrow> -w
<aftertaf> Riddell: hi... just went to 3.5 beta. but problem with kdelibs package... broken pipe
<jpatrick> is there something wrong with apt/the repos?
<buz> yes archive.ubuntu.com is down
<elpauer> hi
<jpatrick> i use the gb.* one but it's down too
<jpatrick> elpauer: hello
<elpauer> am I the only one with a broken antialiasing in KUbuntu Breezy preview?
<rrichie> aftertaf : i have the problem when installing ksstd
<aftertaf> broken dependencies eh? better disabling and waiting 
<rrichie> no it says
<rrichie> broken pipe
<rrichie> i can do anything after that
<chakie> hm, gam_server started spewing oops:es in syslog and then the system died. nasty
<Kamping_Kaiser> gam_server is causing issues :/
<chakie> it doesn't even have a man-page
<chakie> usually it just starts hogging the cpu and has to be killed
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> its no t something a user can play with. AFIAK its part of hal
<chakie> ah
<chakie> although, there is man-pages for a lot of stuff that users can't play with 
<chakie> this whole hal stuff seems quite overrated
<chakie> when i plugged in my ipod something auto-did something and the whole usb subsystem oops:ed, leading to a reboot
<chakie> right now i don't dare try the ipod under linux anymore, i'll use it on our obsolete and slow windows laptop instead
<Kamping_Kaiser> report a bug. only way ill get fixed
* Kamping_Kaiser has to report a bug on gnometris
* OculusAquilae is away: away
<thomas> hello
<thomas> \nick Thomas
<Thomas> since this morning my apt-get on http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy don't work anymore... is this a known problem?
<rdfm> Thomas
<rdfm> Thomas: yup
<Thomas> ok
<rdfm> Thomas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Thomas> what's the problem?
<rdfm> archive.ubuntu.com is down it seems
<rdfm> dunno why...
<Thomas> are you dutch too ?
<rdfm> no, from Italy
<Thomas> ok same problem over there?
<rdfm> yes, it.archive.ubuntu.org is down too
<rdfm> check the link and try one of those mirrors
<Thomas> ok thank you :)
<rdfm> np :)
<_thomas> test
<_thomas> is there a place where i can drop my ubuntu breezy bugs?
<m0ns00n> Hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<m0ns00n> How do I set a kde-wide "default encoding"?
<m0ns00n> I'm killing myself here with loosing my norwegian characters when an app uses the default utf8 encoding ...
<m0ns00n> Do I really have to go in every single one and set the encoding to iso?
<Kamping_Kaiser> when you log in with kdm try setting it there, im not sure what its called though.
<m0ns00n> in kdm?
<m0ns00n> Do I have options there?
<m0ns00n> are you sure?
<m0ns00n> I thought it'd be in kcontrol somewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure, i use gnome. but gdm login has an option
<m0ns00n> wierd and it also affects the apps?
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'dpkg-reconfigure locale' or similar might help as well
<m0ns00n> wierd..
<m0ns00n> ok
<m0ns00n> Package `locale' is not installed and no info is available.
<morrow> locales
<m0ns00n> hmm
<m0ns00n> Many different ones are selected there, nothing about a default encoding.
<m0ns00n> Specificly nothing about a default KDE encoding.
<m0ns00n> Which is what I'm looking for -- might have been a bit unclear about that, sorry.
<morrow> u'll set the default systemwide encoding
<Kamping_Kaiser> im no more use then that, sorry :)
<morrow> kde honors that...
<Kamping_Kaiser> *:(
<morrow> first u have to enable all iso encodings so that they will be generated
<morrow> in the next dialog u'll set the default encoding for your system
* OculusAquilae is back.
* Kamping_Kaiser asimilates OculusAquilae
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi incubii
<incubii> hiya Kamping_Kaiser 
<Kamping_Kaiser> i didnt know you were in australia
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : archive.ubuntu.com is down; use ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ | KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kud
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: if you say its down, you should say the http: bit is 
<Kamping_Kaiser> because the next bit you tell ppl to use teh same server
<Kamping_Kaiser> just with ftp:
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: good point; go for it
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant....
<jpatrick> there's an ftp one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. so it seems ;)
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: sure you can
<apokryphos> not locked =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> seriously?
<apokryphos> sure, of course not
<apokryphos> (in smaller channels that's generally always the case)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep. but i would have thought a public chan would be restricted
<apokryphos> no point, really; much better like this
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : http://archive.ubuntu.com is down; use ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ | KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Non-kde-related questions: #ubuntu as well | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl | Espaol #kubuntu-es | Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ htt
<Kamping_Kaiser> apokryphos: each time you loose a bit off the end :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw. how do you change it?
<apokryphos> d'oh; too large
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<aftertaf> hehe
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: if your irc client doesn't have a direct feature, then just /topic SOMetopic
<aftertaf> anyone know how to join 15 avi files into one big file?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. i use gaim. i usualy `topic blah because i use austnet
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : http://archive.ubuntu.com is down; use ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ | KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de
<apokryphos> there
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd :)
<aftertaf> avimerge :)
<jpatrick> apokryphos: is there a ftp://gb.* one?
<apokryphos> yup
<jpatrick> :D
<apokryphos> though I think plain ftp://arch is the GB mirror
<Kamping_Kaiser> theres a wiki listing the mirrors isnt there?
<jpatrick> yep
* Kamping_Kaiser looks it up
<apokryphos> there is one, yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<jpatrick> yeah ftp!
<libben> how many here are waiting for optimus kb?
<_thomas> is there a log of this irc channel ?? 
<Kamping_Kaiser> _thomas: not afaik. only what ppl log themselfs (but i could be wrong)
<apokryphos> There is...
<apokryphos> !logs
<ubotu> Channel Logs are at: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<_thomas> thanks :)
<apokryphos> _thomas: thank ubuntulog :P
<_thomas> btw i like the optimus but is is a very expensive keyboard
<_thomas> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool. *remembers public logs*
<_thomas> http://www.artlebedev.com/portfolio/optimus/
<apokryphos> looks long
<libben> not so much longer.
<_thomas> since 1 day (after some updates) my audigy 2 card don't work anymore is this a known bug? I have breezy
<bazan> is theire no icon for adept?
<_thomas> utilities > Adapt
<_thomas> utilities > Adept
<apokryphos> bazan: not yet I don't think; kde-artists are working on it
<bazan> hum, so bad
<bazan> I'm not an artist but I'll try somthing
<mornfall> apokryphos: i don't think anyone is working on anything
<mornfall> apokryphos: i'll get the generic package icon slapped on it, i assume
<apokryphos> there is an entry for it in kde-artists, no?
<bazan> do you know an image gallery wich I can use?
<apokryphos> bazan: gallery for what? A website?
<bazan> apokryphos: yes a website with image freely usable to do an icon for adept
<apokryphos> mornfall: http://kde-artists.org/main/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,48/expv,0/topic,345.0
<Kamping_Kaiser> does anyoneknow how large an ubuntu mirror would be?
<apokryphos> bazan: we'd be using it if there was one :P
<mornfall> apokryphos: so what? the forum didn't produce anything useful, really...
<mornfall> apokryphos: not for an icon
<mornfall> and anyway
<mornfall> --> cooking
<apokryphos> Kamping_Kaiser: quite a few gigs, I'd think. Depends on whether you go for a CD ISO image, too
<ethanfel> heelo i search library qt-mt if any know ?
<apokryphos> probably more disturbing would be the bandwidth it would suck up :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. i have 30 to play with
<apokryphos> ethanfel: qt3-mt
<apokryphos> *libqt3-mt
<Kamping_Kaiser> i know a debian mirror is 300G, but i cant find anything on ubuntu
<ethanfel> libqt3-3mt-dev is good ?
<apokryphos> ethanfel: if you're on Hoary, then libqt3c102-mt
<pointwood> anyone know the keyboard shortcut to shift between tabs in Konversation?
<apokryphos> ethanfel: for the Qt includes, that's correct, yes.
<libben> ctrl , and ctrl .
<apokryphos> pointwood: I don't know what the default is, but you can make one ;-)
* apokryphos switched all his apps' tabs changing to alt left/right
<libben> pointwood: ^^ 
<pointwood> ahh...thx :)
<libben> np
<pointwood> been looking for them :)
<libben> someday ill get help from u =) 
<apokryphos> pointwood: Settings -> Configure Shortcuts
<pointwood> doh!
<pointwood> I feel stupid
<pointwood> I've been looking all over the help file for them :)
<libben> wich plugins do i need for ff? cause on some sites i cant see what plugin it wants.
<ethanfel> that's no work :( when i try to install klineakconfig i hva this error :checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about mirrors
<ethanfel> but libqt3-mt is install
<Kamping_Kaiser> !tell Kamping_Kaiser about archives
<apokryphos> pointwood: KDE applications tend to share the same menu structure on many things. Thus, you'll always find a Settings -> Configure Application, Settings -> Configure Shortcut etc etc in the same place
<libben> http://media.putfile.com/jeu_jap
<libben> like this site
<libben> cant see those clips there
<apokryphos> ethanfel: ?
<libben> what do i need?
<pointwood> apokryphos: just shows that I'm still a n00b :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> is anyone here good at searching bugzilla?
<libben> http://www.putfile.com/
<libben> its sfv and video... but on other sites i see some media streaming
<libben> but not here
<libben> what do i miss ?
<libben> quicktime ?
<libben> are the repos still down btw ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> afaik yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> http is 
<pointwood> nice clip libben 
<pointwood> :D
<apokryphos> libben: ftp should be just fine though
<libben> pointwood: well, i would love to see it too
<libben> but i cant
<pointwood> libben: mozilla-mplayer handled it fine for me
<orace|> hi!
<orace|> I want to remove openoffice2 from my kubuntu install
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<orace|> but I don't want to remove kubuntu-desktop
<orace|> what to do?
<Kamping_Kaiser> apt-get remove openoffice.org2 (.org?)
<orace|> but then it wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<libben> when i mark mozilla-mplayer
<orace|> is that safe?
<libben> it wanna mark mplayer-386 that is in the list
<Kamping_Kaiser> orace|: so your  using breezy?
<apokryphos> orace|: you have two options
<orace|> Kamping_Kaiser yeah
<pointwood> libben: that's what I use IIRC
<libben> can i unmark it before i aply ? and then choose mplayer-686 instad
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, its safe to remove the metta package, but it might not upgrade properly
<Kamping_Kaiser> libben: install mplayer-686 then to whatever you need
<apokryphos> orace|: remove it and remove kubuntu-desktop (it's only a metapackage, but it's important for upgrades; make sure you have it before any dist-upgrade)
<apokryphos> orace|: or... create an openoffice.org2 dummy package
<Kamping_Kaiser> or use openoffice ;)
<orace|> using ooo2 is out of the question
<orace|> it takes way too long to statr up
<orace|> start
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats your hardware? 
<libben> well i let it install all the suggestions. then i just remove mplayer-386 and choose mplayer-686
<Kamping_Kaiser> and yues, i agree
<orace|> a pentium M 1.7 + 512MB ram
<orace|> it takes like 20secs just to show the splash screen!"#%
<Kamping_Kaiser> god, your spoiled
<orace|> yeah, I am :D
<orace|> I'm norwegian :D
* Kamping_Kaiser knows ppl running it on a p3 700, 256m ram
<pointwood> I've had problems with the 686 version
<orace|> $$$$$$$$$$$:D
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps orace| around a lot ;)
<auer> deutsche hier?
<pointwood> nope
<orace|> hehe
<pointwood> or rather nein ;)
<OculusAquilae> auer: #kubuntu-de
<Kamping_Kaiser> nein. 
<Kamping_Kaiser> what he said ;)
<pointwood> orace|: where in Norway?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : KDE 3.5 Beta 1 http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php | Dapper ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals | Kubuntu Breezy Preview http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php | test adept (in Breezy): sudo apt-get install adept | Nederlands #kubuntu-nl Espaol #kubuntu-es Deutsch #kubuntu-de|  Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de
<orace|> pointwood, I live in lesund, but I'm from Sandane, S&F
<pointwood> dunno where that is, but I've been to norway several times
<libben> http://media.putfile.com/FamilyGuy-FartsSong
<pointwood> <-- Danish :)
<libben> hooray it worked
<libben>  =)
<libben> <---swedish
<orace|> here's a webcam from my home town -> http://webcam.datainstituttet.no/jpg/image.jpg
<libben> while were at it =)
* orace| gets homesick
<Kamping_Kaiser> <-- forein
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sp
<pointwood> let's rule the # scandinavians! :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> <--- australian
<orace|> hehe
<pointwood> Kamping_Kaiser: half-danish - our crown-princes is from Tasmania :p
<Kamping_Kaiser> pointwood: yeh, i know... i know someone who knows someone... etc ;D im from tas myself
<pointwood> ahh :)
<libben> pointwood: can u see this one ? http://media.putfile.com/CryENGINE2_PDC05
<pointwood> *click*
<Kamping_Kaiser> pointwood: in tas its realy easy to know 90% of popl through 2 or 3 degrees of seperation
<Kamping_Kaiser> total population of the state is 400 000 or so ppl
<libben> this one was a laugh http://media.putfile.com/realDoom
<pointwood> libben: yes, that works fine
<libben> i couldent
<libben> think its wmv file
<pointwood> you need the windows encoders then
<pointwood> can't remember the name
<apokryphos> w32codecs
<pointwood> ahh..yees
<orace|> hwy any of you guys got some excellent tutorial on how to build a (dummy) debian package? I can't seem to find anything :(
<orace|> hey*
<jpatrick> orace|: maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide ?
<orace|> oh hey thanks man
<orace|> *big hug*
<Floker|afk> yeah yeah yeah wazzzzuuuuup?!?!?!11
<mcp_dk> wazzup 
<mcp_dk> i tried to install DVD::RIP in ubuntu but got an error that the package was broken. Does anybody know another way to install this program (E.g. another archive )
<johan> anyone here who has got the icons "outline"? I can't download them, connection timeou
<Bambi_BOFH> i might use this nic for a while
<johan> what is the best minimalistic icon set for kde?
<ManLord> Hey does anyone know of a ftp client that supports something like this: <programname> open <hostname> <login> <password> send <somefile>, and support all this from the first commandline. So I can schedule it to be done automatically?
<seaLne> ManLord: ncftpput maybe?
<mcp_dk> deb http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<mcp_dk> deb-src http://dk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<mcp_dk> sorry mistype
<mcp_dk> i tried to install DVD::RIP in ubuntu but got an error that the package was broken. Does anybody know another way to install this program (E.g. another archive )
<jatos> hi
<Bambi_BOFH> hi
<Floker> kubuntu is teh uber rox
<Bambi_BOFH> heh. mater of taste
<hydrogen> hi troll
<Floker> is someone from teh uk oder usa here?
<Floker> i'd like to know how much an ipod nano is over there
<Floker> or elsewhere
<Floker> i'd like to compare it
<Bambi_BOFH> try apples website
<Floker> lol
<Floker> thx, too bad i didnt get this myself
<Floker> =)
<ManLord> seaLne: thanks, that worked!
<Floker> need a currency converter :) lol
<Bambi_BOFH> Floker: try xe.com (iircZ)
<Bambi_BOFH> *(iirc)
<Floker> thanks
<Floker> in the uk, it costs about 18usd more than in germany
<Floker> intresting
<Floker> %)
<Floker> in japan, its about 100$ cheaper
<Floker> damn
<mornfall> wibble
<roberto> italian?
<Floker> whom do you mean?
<Tortel> tis quiet here
<Tortel> :(
<orace|> :(
<jpatrick> yeah..
<Leshrac> I am running kubuntu and I am unable to get sound, I have an asrock motherboard with an integrated sound chip.
<Leshrac> can someone point me what to do?
<Floker> i dont know excactly
<Tortel> do you have a sound card installed?
<Floker> i've got a similar setup
<Tortel> multiple line out jacks?
<Floker> type lspci into a console
<Floker> as user
<Leshrac> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Floker> sounds allright
* Tortel had a problem with his sound blaster 5.1, and found that ubuntu uses his motherboard soundcard
<Leshrac> this is what I get from lspci
<Leshrac> no, I don't have any sound cards, I'm trying to use the motherboard one
<jpatrick> Tortel: same here just I don't have a motherboard one
<Floker> yes, so no other soundcard and the onboard sc has been noticed correctly
<Floker> well then, which sound-system is active?
<Floker> check it via the control-center
<Leshrac> sound & multimedia?
<Floker> yes
<Floker> then sound-system
<Floker> or somehting (mine isnt english)
<johan> instead of having to open swf-files in firefox, are there any ways of getting them to play in kaffeine or a dedicated flash player window?
<Leshrac> Floker, I am there
<Leshrac> but I don't know what to check
<Floker> try to search for "flash" in synaptic johan
<johan> Floker: I did, but I'll try again
<Floker> there should be something like "auto-detect" or "alsa" or "oss" 
<Floker> leshrac
<johan> Floker: there was a package called swf-player
<Tortel> johan: right click and save em
<Floker> have a try =)
<Tortel> and open them with whatever
<Leshrac> there's a line that says "select the audio device:" in the hardware tab, it is set to autodetect
<Leshrac> floker
<Floker> set it to alsa
<johan> Tortel: I have them on my hd, but they only open in firefox, I tried lots of different applications, but nothing could open it
<Floker> well, im not sure, but give it a try
<Tortel> johan: no idea then, was my only good idea :P
<Leshrac> Floker: is there a sound somewhere that I can play to make testing easier?
<Floker> isnt there a button captioned "test sound" or similar?
<Floker> there should be two 
<Floker> one for wave and one for midi
<Leshrac> yes but
<Leshrac> neither is working
<Floker> which mainboard do you have?
<Leshrac> an asrock one
<Floker> yes you said 
<Floker> but which one?
<Leshrac> 7KV something I think can't remember the whole number
<Leshrac> is there any way to check?
<Floker> its not that important
<Tortel> probably written on the board
<Floker> but it would help to google if someone had the same problem
<Tortel> mine is, but its an asus
<Floker> its written on my asrock board too. but as i said its not that important
<Leshrac> wich one do you have?
<Floker> k7s8x
<Floker> its an older one
<Floker> i guess
<Octane> are we gonna see kde 3.5 beta amd64 packages soon?
<Leshrac> k7s8x
<Leshrac> it is exactly the same as mine
<Floker> wtf
<Floker> then it should wok
<Floker> work
<Floker> cus it works here
<Floker> =)
<Leshrac> your's works without configuring anything?
<Floker> yes
<Leshrac> *-yours
<Leshrac> on 5.04?
<Floker> yes
<Floker> misterious
<Leshrac> this fucking board is playing tricks on me
<Floker> have you set up anything? or just installed?
<Floker> did
<Leshrac> yeah...
<Leshrac> but it has never worked
<Floker> did you try other linux-distibutions?
<Floker> or even windows?
<Leshrac> my windows install somehow died when I installed kubuntu
<Leshrac> now it says it lacks hall.dll
<Floker> but this is not a problem, i guess?
<Leshrac> and well, it is kind of hard to replace considering linux can't write ntfs
<Leshrac> no well, it wouldn't be a problem if sound worked
<Floker> if your hardrive is 50% free, you aint got a problem
<Floker> thats strange
<Leshrac> I've got a 120GB hd
<Floker> should be enough =)
<Leshrac> and only about 16GB are partitioned, the rest is empy space
<Floker> perfect =)
<Floker> i suggest you post your problem to the ubuntu-forums
<Floker> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Leshrac> can you tell me wich modules you have online?
<Leshrac> and you lspci?
<Floker> what modules?
<Leshrac> to see if they are the same, as they should be
<Floker> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound                                                                             Controller (rev a0)
<Floker> and the soundsystem is "autodetect"
<Leshrac> use lsmod
<Floker> woo
<Floker> i cant post the whole results here =)
<Floker> snd_intel8x0           29984  2
<Floker> snd_ac97_codec         64608  1 snd_intel8x0
<Kamping_Kaiser> #flood
<Floker> snd_pcm_oss            47652  0
<Kamping_Kaiser> or pastebin
<Floker> snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss
<Floker> snd_pcm                84872  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<Floker> snd_timer              23300  1 snd_pcm
<Floker> snd                    50276  9 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<Floker> soundcore               9824  1 snd
<Floker> snd_page_alloc          9604  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm
<Floker> what? he needed it. this is not flooding
<Floker> calm down ;)
<Leshrac> #flood is a channel used for this kind of thing I guess
<Floker> a useless one
<Floker> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thats a fsking huge flood
<Floker> but why does it bother you at all?
<Leshrac> odd, everything is the same
<Floker> right :-)
<Leshrac> only difference I noticed: snd_intel8x0           29984  0 yours has a 2 instead of a 0
<Leshrac> I have no clue on what does that number mean though
<Floker> ive got an ide
<Floker> go to the bios-setup and set setup defaults
<Leshrac> what's that?
<Floker> if yoz boot up your computer
<Leshrac> ah k
<Floker> there should stand something like "press f2 to enter setup"
<Floker> or another key
<Leshrac> I thought you were talking about the graphical interface
<Floker> i dont remember
<Leshrac> it is a bit alien to me
<Floker> oh no =)
<Floker> do you know how get into the bios-setup?
<Leshrac> yes
<Floker> have a try. there should be something like "reset bios defaults" or similar
<Leshrac> but I can't recall changing anything bar the boot sequence
<Floker> why?
<Leshrac> cya in a while, rebooting
<Floker> wait
<Floker> let me ask you something first, a little ot
<Tortel> i wanna chat with the terminal, but it keeps bashing me
<Tortel> :(
<Floker> if you want to say "black and white and white and black"
<Floker> can you say "black and white and vice versa"?
<Floker> the german term is umgekehrt (reversed)
<Floker> i want to know how to say that in english
<Leshrac> I'm not an authority in english
<Leshrac> but I think you can do it
<Floker> sounds good
<Leshrac> it works this way in spanish and catalan too
<Floker> k then
<Floker> international chan =)
<Floker> k have a try with the setup thing
<Leshrac> yeah, thanks for the help
<Floker> youre welcome
<Leshrac> gonna try setting defaults in the bios
<Floker> ok
<Tortel> evil terminal
<Tortel> see??!?
<Tortel> http://www.warpmod.com/dev/Tortel/bash.png
<Floker> olol
<Floker> nice
<Floker> =)
<Tortel> (and im not using kubuntu, just plain ubuntu)
<Tortel> not sure why im here then...
<Floker> i see, i never tried gnome
<Floker> hehe
<Bambi_BOFH> heh. i dont use kde :) so no one knows what they are doing ;)
<Floker> there are misc. commands with kinda an effect
<Floker> i the terminal
<Floker> i guess
<Floker> thy en
<Floker> em
<Floker> :)
<Tortel> i like gnome, and i think i have core KDE stuff installed
<Bambi_BOFH> !launchpad
<ubotu> Bambi_BOFH: Do they come in packets of five?
<Bambi_BOFH> !bugzilla
<ubotu> somebody said bugzilla was at http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Tortel> i installed KDE games
<Floker> they rue
<Floker> rule
<Floker> kde-games
<Tortel> konquest rules
<Leshrac> nah, sound isn't working
<Tortel> lots o fun
<Floker> the tuberling is kinda the cooles guy on earth
<Leshrac> I advise you open a shell and write: sudo apt-get install pingus
<Leshrac> best game in the world
<Floker> wait i'll try
<Leshrac> it's lemmings, but with penguins instead of lemmings
<_liteinside03> hi
<Floker> kool
<Floker> lemmings is teh pwn
<Leshrac> there's a fair share of classical game clones using penguins
<_liteinside03> hello
<Floker> yes
<Floker> =)
<Floker> hello
<Leshrac> super tux is the same game a super mario bros
<Floker> that cool too
<Leshrac> just with a penguis instead of a fat plumber
<Tortel> nooo
<Tortel> couldent find the package
<_liteinside03> hello
<libben> is the repos fixed yet ?
<Floker> HELLO DUDE
<Floker> WAZZUP?
<Floker> once more =)
<_liteinside03> hello, am a kubuntu newbie
<Floker> you are a funny guy
<Leshrac> yeah, repositories don't look like working well, if you can't find a apckage, try again tomorrow, or next week. ;)
<_liteinside03> how do i install packages?
<Leshrac> using: apt-get install
<_liteinside03> how do i use apt-get?
<Floker> slow
<Leshrac> that or just run kynaptic
<_liteinside03> sorry
<Floker> open a console
<Floker> type "sudo su"
<Floker> (without "")
<_liteinside03> ok..
<_liteinside03> then
<Floker> then type "apt-get install pingus"
<_liteinside03> ok..
<Floker> replace pingus with the package of your choise
<Floker> choice
<Leshrac> yeah, but you definately want to isntall pingus
<_liteinside03> where should i put my package? home?
<Floker> but you have to set up repositories first
<_liteinside03> how?
<Floker> what? with apt you cannot put them anywhere
<Floker> something else first
<Floker> press alt+f2
<_liteinside03> where should put them then?
<monkey89> hey - i have two mounted partitions in /media (ext3 and ntfs)... how can I get them to show up in media:/ and the desktop?
<jpatrick> Floker: don't do sudo su
<Floker> why?
<jpatrick> it's sudo -s
<_liteinside03> ?? am lost in here
<kinfo> No match for "am"
<Floker> opens a temorary root serrion, its okay
<Floker> i guess
<jpatrick> or sudo -i
<jpatrick> but remember to do 'logout' if you do sudo -i
<_liteinside03> what's -s and -i?
<Floker> whatever
<Floker> dont confuse him
* OculusAquilae is away: there :-)
<_liteinside03> su is super user, right?
<Floker> yes
<libben> anyone runs breezy in here and gets fps values in konsole with glxgears ?
* OculusAquilae is back.
<jpatrick> _liteinside03: see: man:/sudo
<_liteinside03> so how do i set up repositories?
<monkey89> libben: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Floker> open "kate" as root
<Tortel-afk> l8r
<Leshrac> sudo su will work, it is using 2 commands to do something that would be done with only one, but will work.
<Bambi_BOFH> libben: monkey89 is not screwing with you... thats what you have to put in
<Tortel-afk> (XMMS RULEZ!)
<Tortel-afk> :P
<Floker> via alt+f2 -> settings -> as another user -> root+ your users password -> kate
<Floker> the captions can be similar, i have a localized version
<libben> lol
<libben> kewl
<Floker> then open /etc/apt/sources.list
<libben> well
<libben> got so so values
<libben> 2806 fps
* Bambi_BOFH get about 600 on this box
<Floker> _liteinside03: i have got a better idea
<_liteinside03> ok.. kate is the password for the root?
<Floker> no
<libben> no
<Floker> kate is what you should open
<Floker> the roots password is your users password
<libben> kate is like notepad in windows
<Floker> but better :)
<Bambi_BOFH> much better :)
<_liteinside03> oh, okay
<libben> anyone wanna clue me in why my quake3 dont read what i change in my .cfg files ?
<jpatrick> _liteinside03: just do -> Alt-F2 -> 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Floker> http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<Floker> look here
<Floker> everything is explained here
<Floker> step by step
<Floker> sry but i have to leave
<_liteinside03> okay, i got it open..
<Floker> see you guys
<_liteinside03> thanks..
<Floker> _liteinside03: read this: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#h2add
<Floker> !!
<ubotu> ! is, like, totally, what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Floker> =)
<Leshrac> ?repositories
<Leshrac> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<_liteinside03> thanks
<_liteinside03> anybody got info on installing online games?
<Leshrac> what game?
<_liteinside03> gunbound? heard about it?
<Leshrac> nope, is it windows based?
<_liteinside03> yeah, it is...
<Leshrac> I play eve-online you might have heard about it
<_liteinside03> no
<libben> lol
<Leshrac> _liteinside03 you best bet is to use cedega to try to get the game working
<_liteinside03> but is it working with cedega or wine?
<Leshrac> I don't know about that particular game
<Leshrac> mine is with cedega
<Leshrac> from time to time...
<_liteinside03> i still need to learn on how to use wine/cedega
<Leshrac> have you got it installed?
<_liteinside03> no, not yet... am still browsing the net
<_liteinside03> whether i should use cedega (not free though) or wine
<monkey89> on kde 3.5, how can I get mounted disk partitions to show up in media:/
<Leshrac> you can use the cvs version of cedega
<Leshrac> it is free
<_liteinside03> ok...
<Leshrac> this is the one I use
<Leshrac> easiest way to download and compile it: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Leshrac> there's a shell script you can download, it does most of the work automatically
<_liteinside03> ok, got it open too..
<Leshrac> there's a line that states "for debian users" remember to run that line in your shell before anything
<Leshrac> I would paste it here but it's 4 lines long
<_liteinside03> okay... am still trying to patch all of this in my brain
<Floker> it takes a while but if you get familiar with linux, you'll hate anything else ;)
<Floker> thats the reason for the flamewars in linux channnels against the evil empire
<dutch> what's the correct to extract a .tar.bz2 file ?
<_liteinside03> do i need to download all that's on the list?
<Leshrac> dutch: tar xzf
<Floker> xzf?
<Bambi_BOFH> j
<dutch> ty !
<Bambi_BOFH> tar xjf file.tar.gz
<Bambi_BOFH> v to be verbose
<Bambi_BOFH> (list the files)
<Floker> what dies the  xjf do?
<Leshrac> well, run xzjf just to be sure
<Bambi_BOFH> eXtract bzip (thats the j)  File
<jatos> hi
<Bambi_BOFH> it wont like zj togetherr
<Bambi_BOFH> z is for gz files
<Bambi_BOFH> iirc
<me> hi
<Leshrac> _liteinside03: there's an apt line, it will isntall every package needed for the compilation
<Bambi_BOFH> hi you
<Leshrac> it probably won'tbe mroe than 10mb
<jatos> how secure would NFS be, I looking to use to NFS to communicate with a production server
<me> tao po
<Bambi_BOFH> jatos: it can be very secure
<Bambi_BOFH> i have no experiance myself, so i cant help a lot
<_liteinside03> where do i get the shell script that does the installation automatically?
<Leshrac> jatos, can say for sure, but my teacher says it isn't, not that I trust him much...
<_liteinside03> is it on the site you've given me?
<jatos> ah
<mornfall> Riddell: ping?
<Leshrac> http://cvscedega.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh
<Leshrac> _liteinside03 that's the script
<jatos> I want to sure because I don't want to use NFS on a production server if its going to get the thing hacked
<Bambi_BOFH> jatos. tunnel over ssh ;)
<Leshrac> it is not much secure in itself, but it should be secure if you added extra security checks
<me> how do i change channel in conversation????
<Leshrac> type /join
<me> in wer?
<Leshrac> well /join #youchannel
<Leshrac> type it in this same window if you want, it will work wherever you write it
<libben> or just /j channelname
<zenlunatic> is there any known way to speed up konq loading times??
<zenlunatic> i mean page rendering loads
<Leshrac> try using firefox
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> konqueror loads faster than firefox
<hydrogen> fyi
<Leshrac> not on my machine
<Bambi_BOFH> disable ipv6?
<zenlunatic> hydrogen: not here
<Bambi_BOFH> works for FF
<liteinside03> leshrac: should i run it straight now on konsole?
<hydrogen> firefox has more crap buried in its code than my backyard :/
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> that made no sense
<hydrogen> but firefox is def. slower overall
<Leshrac> liteinside03 yes, if you have already isntalled the packages
<me> join
<Bambi_BOFH> me */* join
<Bambi_BOFH>  /join #debian
<Bambi_BOFH> etc
<me> */* join
<Bambi_BOFH> lol. *worries*
<hydrogen> ..
<hydrogen> me, you cannot be that unintellegent
<me> :)
<alan> Hi, im getting a problem after i installed mozilla-thunderbird via apt-get, where i get a 'Error occured while processing libgtk2.0-0 (NewVersion1)' error...
<alan> anyone else have this problem?
<Leshrac> repositories do not seem to be working well lately
<Leshrac> it's probably the reason you are getting some problems with apt
<alan> great fun...
* alan hangs himself with a mouse lead
* alan realises his mouse is wireless
* alan gets depressed
<Bambi_BOFH> the repos should be ok again
* Bambi_BOFH hands alana keyboard
<liteinside03> am still gonna install firefox, i just got kubuntu working a while ago...
<chase> does anyone know how i can for apt-get to reinstall a app and all its config files? i 'acidentitly' delete one and now i cant get it back. Even after removing and installing the package again
* alan beats himself repeatedly over the head with the keyboard
<liteinside03> i'll see if i will have the same problem you got
<chase> reading this back its a really stupid thing to ha done :-(
<Leshrac> liteinside03 sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Bambi_BOFH> chase: apt-get --reinstall install packagename
<Octane> anyone here know anything about kde 3.5 beta 1 packages
<Octane> or aptitude reinstall package
<Bambi_BOFH> Octane: look at topic
<Octane> Bambi_BOFH: i know but i want amd64 packages
* Bambi_BOFH drages alans body away
<chase> thanks i had trying apt-get reinstall packagename, obviously not paying enought attention again :-(
<chase> Bambi_BOFH: ^^
<Octane> what's adept
<Bambi_BOFH> :o
<rio1987> ho problemi con l'audio
<liteinside03> how about adding flash plugin?
<chase> Bambi_BOFH: it didnt work the config DIR is still empty
<rio1987> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Leshrac> would apt-get upgrade install the beta version of kde?
<zenlunatic> hydrogen one page i just loaded took me counting to 20 on epiphany but 80 on konq
<zenlunatic> hydrogen: konq is 4 times slower than gecko
* broxtor thinks rio doesn't speak english
<Bambi_BOFH> chase: try 'apt-get --purge remove $package && apt-get install $package'
<hydrogen> what page?
<Octane> zenlunatic: you use firefox w/ kubuntu?
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<alan> it seems my package lists have mangled themselves...
<chase> thanks Bambi_BOFH 
<hydrogen> plus, konqueror actually hasintellegent caching for going back a page
<Bambi_BOFH> did it work chase?
<zenlunatic> Octane: no my firefox isn't working since breezy upgrade
<zenlunatic> hydrogen: i didn't go back i cleared everything on both browsers than loaded a fresh page
<chase> Bambi_BOFH: ye thats it fine thanks :-(
<chase> ^ :-)
<libben> any dc++ sort of app to linux ?
<hydrogen> zenlunatic: okay... however, I have consistently found konqueror faster both loading, and going back
<hydrogen> especially going back
<me> hi
<Bambi_BOFH> chase: :) good
<libben> anyone uses dcgui or is there any better app to use ?
<tol> tao po?
<tol> :)
<mornfall> Riddell: hello
<mornfall> Riddell: how much of a problem would it be to transition tagcoll to the unstable version? no code changes, just version and packaging stuff... at this point in the release cycle
<Riddell> mornfall: yo
<mornfall> Riddell: it will go through NEW though, since the binary name changed :'(
<Riddell> mornfall: hmm, what's the reason?
<_shawn> hi
<Bambi_BOFH> hi _shawn
<mornfall> Riddell: FTBFS on amd64 and friends
<_shawn> I'm trying to install KDE 3.5 Beta 1 and I get this
<_shawn> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.91-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<_shawn>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps/kttsd.png', which is also in package kttsd
<mornfall> Riddell: it can be solved without changing names, but you will get out of sync with debian
<_shawn> any ideas?
<Octane> looks like there was an error with the downloa d_sha
<Riddell> mornfall: how can that be fixed by changing the binary name
<Octane> _shawn ^
<Riddell> _shawn: known problem, dpkg --install --force-overwrites /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.91-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<mornfall> Riddell: the name change is a side-effect of changing our policy to handle the library
<_shawn> where's apt put the files I download? I'm new to debian
<mornfall> Riddell: the libtagcoll1 thing was to allow libtagcoll2 to coexist, but it's not going to happen now so we changed the name to plain libtagcoll
<Bambi_BOFH> _shawn: riddel told you. 
<Bambi_BOFH>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<_shawn> oh
<_shawn> my bad
<Bambi_BOFH> yes, your very bad ;)
<zenlunatic> how come when i load a picture on konq sometimes it looks like there is a yellow transparency on it
<mornfall> Riddell: do as you want, but we still need to build the static libs with -fPIC
<mornfall> Riddell: you can then either transition to the renamed tagcoll or patch apt-front to use the current state of matters
<Riddell> mornfall: tagcoll has built find on amd64
<mornfall> Riddell: hmm, thinking of that, yeah, adept should now build too
<mornfall> Riddell: ok, nm -- the FTBFS is in packagesearch which isn't in ubuntu i guess
<Riddell> ubuntu has an old packagesearch that's not installable
<_shawn> dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `overwrites'
<_shawn> ?
<Riddell> _shawn: --force-overwrite  I think
<Riddell> mornfall: I think it's too late for a new packagesearch so easiest to leave things as they are and sync with debian after breezy
<mornfall> Riddell: it just means we need to patch libapt-front and adept for ubuntu
<_shawn> thanks Riddell
<Riddell> mornfall: patch them to keep using libtagcoll1?
<mornfall> Riddell: right
<mornfall> it's going to mess up things a bit, but not -that- bad
<zenlunatic> why do my images have yellow tint in konq?
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the plan for a final breezy adept release?
<Riddell> zenlunatic: screenshot?
<mornfall> Riddell: plan wrt?
<mornfall> Riddell: i have 3 outstanding issues for RC
<mornfall> Riddell: after that, only *very* critical fixes go in
<mornfall> Riddell: RC should be out tomorrow or on tuesday
<zenlunatic> Riddell: how do i take a screenshot?
<mornfall> zenlunatic: using composite? :)
<Riddell> mornfall: tomorrow or tuesday is good
<Riddell> a good plan indeed
<Riddell> zenlunatic: ksnapshot
<mornfall> Riddell: well, i'm sticking to the original schedule
* mornfall is wondering how it ends up like with the bounty
<Riddell> mornfall: in which respect?
<mornfall> if i get it :)
<Riddell> adept kicks arse, I don't see why you wouldn't :)
<mornfall> no idea :)
<dell500> can someone help me get my dual monitors not display a clone of the current desktop?
<Riddell> mornfall: adept appears twice in the k-menu, could you use XDG menus instead of applnk ones?
<mornfall> Riddell: i use .desktop?
<mornfall> (i only get it once here, too)
<mornfall> oh dang
<mornfall> twice
<mornfall> Riddell: maybe it doesn't like multiple Categories?
<mornfall> or... wait
<mornfall> maybe it's Makefile.am that's borked
<Riddell> mornfall: it's installing into /usr/share/applnk, but it contains the information for XDG /usr/share/application
<mornfall> right
<Riddell> change the Makefile.am to tell it that it's an XDG menu
<mornfall> Riddell: yeah, done
<Riddell> mornfall: someone said they were making an icon this weekend, if that doesn't turn up I'd say use the nuvola kpackage.png icon
<mornfall> Riddell: ok, it's not the applnk thing that causes the problem
<mornfall> Riddell: it's that kde doesn't like Categories very much
<mornfall> Riddell: it ends up in *three* submenus
<mornfall> (settings, systems and utilities)
* mornfall wonders what happened to FindingPackages
<mornfall> (given it's HighPriority BreezyGoal...)
<Riddell> mornfall: we should ask mvo about findingpackages, I think it's waiting on the launchpad registry stuff, but he's made improvements to gnome-app-install
<mornfall> gnome-app-install isn't in debian, heh
* mornfall installs in breezy
<mornfall> let's see
<gdh> Is 300 context-switches per second on an idle breezy system 'about right' ?
<mornfall>    1411807311 CPU context switches
<mornfall>  17:49:27 up 6 days, 19:19, 14 users,  load average: 0.83, 0.59, 0.45
<gdh> morn: well, just 'vmstat 1' for a few secs.. :)
<monkey89> in kde 3.5's kmail, tools -> import messages is greyed out - why?
<elektr0smog> hi there! how can i mask the irc ip with a reverse dns?
<mornfall> gdh: is that the cs column? i have like 2000 :)
<mornfall> (idling)
<gdh> mornfall: Ah, OK :) 300 is low then - thanks.
<mornfall> but this is running lots of daemons etc, so that may explain
<gdh> yeh, poss.
<mornfall> Riddell: haha, ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mornfall> Riddell: don't you love when package management works? :)
<mornfall> Riddell: (apt-got gnome-app-install)
<mornfall> someone with an idea? :)
<mornfall> it doesn't work eh
* mornfall grabs apt-file
<monkey89> no one knows why kmail can't import?
<dell500> what's the resolution format for 11xx x whatever??
<mornfall> oh... it needs firefox
<gdh> dell500: 1152 x 864 ?
<gdh> (from memory..)
<mornfall> Riddell: uhm, gnome-app-install sucks like that for everyone or is it just me?
<dell500> ya, thanks
<Riddell> mornfall: the gtkembed problem?  I get that too
<mornfall> Riddell: get mozilla or firefox that'll fix
<mornfall> Riddell: but the app itself is, ummmmmmmmmmm
* Riddell reports to bugzilla
<mornfall> Riddell: but it's beyond me what it needs mozilla for
<mornfall> FFS
<lewion> dudes i got a problem
<gdh> That much is clear :)
<lewion> i just tried upgradin to kde3.5
<Riddell> mornfall: what does you "ummm" mean?
<lewion> and theres just one thing that doesn't work, kdelibs doesn't install
<Riddell> mornfall: he was working on having a more fancy descriptive bit, I guess some of that is still in the code
<Riddell> lewion: kttsd icon?
<lewion> jup
<Riddell> amazing how many people have kttsd installed :)
<lewion> that's the problem
<mornfall> Riddell: this is a joke, isn't it? http://beleriand.mornfall.net/~mornfall/daft-app-install.png
<Riddell> mornfall: no idea what that's all about
<mornfall> Riddell: (not to mention it can't remove anything that some metapackage depends on -- i'm wondering why it's listing those apps at all, though)
<lewion> what do i have to do ?
<mornfall> Riddell: for some reason, installing "dictionary" wants to install "system log" and "floppy formatter"
<Riddell> lewion: dpkg --install --forceoverwrite /var/cache...deb
<lewion>  dpkg --install --forceoverwrite /var/cache...deb -> those points between cache and deb ?? what are they for
<mornfall> Riddell: ahhahaha, it's a package "gnome-utils"
<lewion> forceoverwrite is a unknown option
<Riddell> mornfall: how ugly
<mornfall> Riddell: i guess i can code kde equivalent in an afternoon ;D
<lewion> Riddell, SO WHAT NOW?
<mornfall> Riddell: (in C++, not python, though)
<lewion> Riddell, it's not doing anything
<dell500> when adding another monitor to the xorg config, how do i find out the bus id for that monitor, or if it's on the same card, should it be the same/
<mornfall> lewion: fill in using common sense
<mornfall> lewion: and the lines above
<lewion> mornfall, but that forceoverwrite doesn't excist
<mornfall> lewion: it's --force-overwrite
<lewion> mornfall, plz just say what i have to do
<lewion> i'm getting crazy
<lewion> Riddell, you know what my problem is so just tell me what todo
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<lewion> k
<Riddell> a page I just made
<lewion> really that was just the problem 
<lewion> thx dude
<hyperactivecrond> define new users
<gdh> It uses aritficial intelligence to determine if the person at the keyboard has been using Linux for less than 6 months, and if so, it doesn't let you log in, for fear of you damaging something :)
<hyperactivecrond> :{
<hyperactivecrond> oops
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<gdh> (when you add a new user using 'adduser' on the commandline or 'KUser')
<hyperactivecrond> ah.
<gdh> Does maps.google.com work in Konq from KDE 3.5b ?
<gdh> ooh crikey it works in 3.4.2 :)
* mornfall disappears
<op> okay i have on board sound and i have an audigy 2 zs when i am in kaffine it will automaticly use the audigy but the rest of the system is using the on board sound and i can't seem to get it to use the audigy is there a way to change that?
<gdh> op: Can you disable the onboard sound in the BIOS? 
<gdh> That might be the simplest solution...
<op> not that i know of
<gdh> The solution to this is something to do with adding an 'index=-2' argument to the sound module for your onboard sound card..
<gdh> but I don't have 2 sound cards, so have never needed to use this - tehrefore I don't know the details of it...
<gdh> ack.
<gdh> didn't notice the /part
<k-s> there are any showstopper to upgrade to 5.10 just changing /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade 
<k-s> ?
<gdh> by now it should be quite safe, but as with any moving target, you can always get burnt..
<k-s> gdh: already tried this way of upgrade? Or do you use upgrade from livecd?
<gdh> I've never used the livecd
<k-s> when people plan to release the it officially?
<gdh> Oct 10th
<k-s> good :-)
<libben> anyone has an answer for me? why is my button on my keyboard the one that is left to my BACKSPACE... mouse3 in my quake3 game ?
<libben> and why my console key under escape is KP_downarrow?
<k-s> there are any {k,}ubuntu repositories that have packages like mplayer/mencoder/transcode?
<gdh> multiverse has some, marillat has the rest.
<k-s> gdh I had some incompatibilities (versions) trying the marillat repo
<gdh> k-s: I can imagine.. :)
<kkathman> good day all...if theres anyone about
<Tm_T> kkathman: good day indeed :)
<kkathman> hey there Tm_T 
<kkathman> so have you upgraded to breezy yet?
<Tm_T> how are you?
<Tm_T> nnot yet
<kkathman> I am well, thanks :)
<Tm_T> just updating my KDE
<Tm_T> to beta
<kkathman> I'd like to update, but usually KDE isnt ready
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> have to say, it's cool
<Tm_T> damn good
<kkathman> so doing the apt-update and upgrade doesnt usually result well
<Tm_T> heh
<kkathman> so I guess I will wait
<kkathman> I tried to update hoary last night and apparently they have done something weird
<Tm_T> like?
<Tm_T> aah, http was blocked?
<kkathman> I got the list of modules that needed to be updated, but then got repeated errors 
<Tm_T> hmm
<kkathman> like security ones
<kkathman> I forget exactly
<kkathman> O
<kkathman> I'll try again and see what happens
<kkathman> it says it has 75 updates to do, so I click install
<kkathman> it at least looks like its downloading today
<kkathman> maybe it was temporary?
<Orunitia> I wasn't able to update anything at some point last night either
<kkathman> hmm might just be that the servers are overloaded what with the breezy updates now available
<boogers> looking for some artwork for the new kubuntu forums
<boogers> specifically graphics for the header, footer, and notification icons
<kkathman> Tm_T: What about this KDE beta you are talking about?
<Tm_T> kkathman: topic
<Tm_T> like it
<Tm_T> many new good features and improvements
<Tm_T> kicker is lovely, thanks to aseigo&co
<Tm_T> can't hate it
<Orunitia> I finally gave kubuntu another chance today and finally like kde better than gnome again
<boogers> so artwork anyone?
<boogers> specifically graphics for the header, footer, and notification icons
<_dustin_> where are the include files stored at
<kkathman> so Tm_T does the new KDE come with the apt-upgrade / apt-update when going to breezy?
<_dustin_> for gcc
<kkathman> or do you have to upgrade, then do a new apt-get?
<libben> i have a uninstall script in my armyops folder
<libben> but it tells me it cant find a uninstall program when i run it.
<Tm_T> kkathman: see topic ;)
<Tm_T> later ->
<dinolinux> Hi
<dinolinux> i need help!
<dinolinux> what is the root password set to?
<gdh> it isn't . use sudo (and google)
<libben> dinolinux: type sudo and_ur_program
<dinolinux> it promts me for a password which I don't have!
<libben> and type ur user password
<libben> there is no root in kubuntu
<dinolinux> ahh
<libben> there's sudo
<Tm_T> =)
<Tortel> lol
<Tortel> dmwaters- {global notice}  Hi all! this was all my fault, I went to jupe a smaller server, and accidently juped  the hub... I apologize for this, and thank you for using freenode!
<Tortel> lOl
<Tortel> :P
<Tm_T> Tortel: "whooooops"
<Necrosan> If I'm going to be doing a new install on a laptop (p2 366mhz, 128mb ram) should i get the 5.10 preview or 5.04?
<lewion> wow fuck
<lewion> i have serious problems
<lewion> kde 3.5 isn't workin --> konquerer doesn't work, kopete doesn't work, kaffeine doesn't work etc etc etc
<Blissex> lewion: consider reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on asking more detailed questions -- "doesn't work" is not very clear.
<Blissex> lewion: also, note that KDE 3.5 does not quite exist yet, there is a beta test and installing to it may take some skill.
<libben> what do i need to get the GUI installation ? http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t252074.html
<libben> cause when i do it i get terminal mode installation
<vessuvius> Has anyone had any problems with the 5.10 preview? I'm thinkin of switchin my server from gentoo over to kubuntu today... but I could wait a few more weeks for the official release
<libben> what do i need to install to get a graphical kernel compilation?
<Boil> Can anyone help me here ... I have a tiny bit of an issue with failsafe mode ... only I'm not sure what it is. A friend of mine installed Kubuntu for me today, but I'm currently using Windows. Situation is: I have a 300GB SATA HDD, and an 80GB IDE HDD. IDE = for kubuntu, SATA = for windows. When I boot computer, default HDD is IDE so that kubuntu can load the thing that asks me what OS to run, windows or kubuntu. I've just plugged everything in, and turned c
<Boil> omputer on, and it says "Running in fail safe mode, check bios cmos settings" ... and then it says Del to enter setup, F1 to continue, so I pressed F1 the first time, and it continued, I asked to boot windows, and it basically did nothing, so I restarted, and entered setup the second time, and changed which HDD boots first. Then F10, but it still says booting in failsafe mode, so I pressed F1, and booted windows, and it worked this time ... but what is fails
<Boil> afe mode, and how do I solve my problem?
<lttropal> Hello, some service is automatically opening konqueror whenever I insert a CD.  How do I disable this?  I'm using Breezy and KDE 3.5, and I believe this feature is seperate from the storage media dialogue they added to KDE 3.5 (which I've already disabled).
<MikeStyle> hi everyone...whenever i run wine on a .exe instead of text i get wierd symbols, so i cant really install it.
<_jb> Hi
<MikeStyle> hi
<Noah0504> I'm trying to get an idea of the features in each Gnome and KDE.  I was wondering if you guys could tell me some of your main reasons for using KDE and Kubuntu.
<ICXCNIKA> Hello.
<mrmarcel> hallo =))
<ICXCNIKA> hello.
<freemanen> what is different beetween kubuntu 5.04 and 5.10
<freemanen> ?
<PiRX[lv] > 6 months :)
<orace|> everything
<orace|> night and day
<orace|> 5.10 is the new messiah
<orace|> it cures AIDS
<orace|> sometimes
<freemanen> ?
<orace|> I'm just kidding
<vessuvius> A list of the improvements is here, freemanen: http://www.ubuntu.com/newsitems/5.10preview
<vessuvius> Is there any difference between installing ubuntu and then installing and configuring kde than installing kubuntu?
<orace|> a little
<vessuvius> what would that be?
<sedeki> kubuntu uses kdm instead of gdm for example.
<orace|> yeah
<orace|> that
<sedeki> but there's a package you can apt-get which installs the entire kubuntu system.
<sedeki> vessuvius, if it's important, i can look it up for you
<Juerd> It's kubuntu-desktop
<sedeki> yeah. :)
<Juerd> And the standard Gnome desktop is ubuntu-desktop
<Juerd> apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop if you want to find out what to remove to get rid of it (removing the package doesn't help, because it's a meta package)
<thoreauputic> kubuntu-desktop also gives you the choice between kdm and gdm
<Juerd> thoreauputic: So does ubuntu-desktop
<Juerd> thoreauputic: Or actually, so do *dm
<vessuvius> I'm planning on kubuntu, I just wondered how much of a difference, if any, it was between just installing ubuntu and then kde
<vessuvius> curiousity
<Juerd> vessuvius: Well, kubuntu is more than just kde
<thoreauputic> Juerd: yes, if you install ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu
<Juerd> vessuvius: It's kde, some artwork, some settings, and some programs, all bundled together
<sedeki> vessuvius, some minor differances
<Juerd> vessuvius: Just like ubuntu isn't just gnome
<vessuvius> ok.. so like kate or some stuff like that comes along with it
<Juerd> vessuvius: Well, kate is part of kde
<vessuvius> ya... its a kde based desktop with some of the tools that generally go along with the desktop
<Juerd> vessuvius: My advice is to use kubuntu, not plain kde on ubuntu
<vessuvius> ok Juerd. thanx
<sedeki> i agree with Juerd
<Juerd> afk
<chx> Kubuntu Breezy and Skype. Anyone running it?
<sedeki> chx what about it?
<waseem> hi, im trying to set up my wireless network on linux on my laptop. the hard drive is partitioned with Windows and the internet is already set up on that, I was wondering if anyone knew how to make it work on linux
<Flying_Eagle> waseem, not with windows...
<waseem> flying_eagle: i only mentioned windows to show that my laptop recognizes the wireless connection, but i dont know how to configure it to work on linux
<Flying_Eagle> did you read all the doku available for ubuntu, waseem ?
<waseem> doku?
<Flying_Eagle> do you know how to ask question which can be answered?
<Flying_Eagle> waseem, the wiki e.g.
<Flying_Eagle> www.ubuntu.com
<chx> sedeki: I can't make it work :(
<waseem> flying_eagle: there is nothing about wireless configuration on there
<waseem> nevermiiind hold on
<sedeki> waseem i know a bit about wireless networking on linux.
<waseem> sedeki: how do i change the configuration to connect to a different wireless name
<sedeki> essid?
<waseem> like now its trying to connect to "salahinet"
<waseem> and i want it to connect to "wally"
<sedeki> iwconfig wlan0 essid wally
<waseem> i use eth1 though
<waseem> so should it be wlan1?
<sedeki> no its commonly wlan0.
<sedeki> if eth1 is your wireless, then use eth1.
<waseem> ok 
<sedeki> you can remap those names.
<jrattner1> Are there any "Weather Bug" type things for the KDE panel
<jrattner1> so i know what the temperature is
<waseem> sedeki: there is no such device for either wlan0 or wlan1
<Lichte> jrattner1: there is a kweather applet
<jrattner1> Lichte, do i have to download that or does it ship with kubunut
<jrattner1> kubuntu
<Lichte> jrattner1: it ships with KDE
<sedeki> waseem as I said. if eth1 is your wireless, then use eth1: iwconfig eth1 essid wally
<jrattner1> Lichte, how do i add it to panel
<sedeki> waseem you can show all ethernet interfaces which has wireless extensions with: iwconfig
<sedeki> simple.
<Lichte> jrattner1: right click anywhere on your panel, then click "add applet"
<jrattner1> ok
<waseem> sedeki: ok it worked, should i test the internet now?
<sedeki> waseem first, do you have a WEP-key? second, you'll need a IP. either static or dynamic through dhcp.
<Flying_Eagle> jrattner1, you have to do "sudo apt-get install kweather"
<waseem> sedeki: heh i dont know what a WEP-key or how to find out my IP
<sedeki> well you should know if your AP is encrypted.
<sedeki> at least.
<sedeki> AP is short for access point.
<waseem> ...
<waseem> im unsure
<sedeki> well, lets presume your AP is not encrypted and you'll request a dynamic IP.
<sedeki> dhclient eth1
<jrattner1> Flying_Eagle, how do i make kweather use fahrenheit
<Flying_Eagle> sorry, dont know
<waseem> sedeki: what should i look for in the output
<sedeki> DHCP offer
<Lichte> jrattner1: right click on the applet and click configure
<jrattner1> Lichte, then what there is no option
<waseem> im getting a DHCPDISCOVER 255.255.255.255
<waseem> and then it outputs the same line with different interval numbers
<sedeki> that's your card trying to discover a IP from "someone out there"
<Lichte> jrattner1: ah, you'll probably have to configure your region in KDE
<sedeki> waseem try, "iwconfig eth1 key open" and "dhclient eth1", again.
<waseem> sedeki: hmm so how can i direct it to wally?
<waseem> ok
<Lichte> I had to change my measurements to imperial
<sedeki> waseem you've already pointed it to "wally".
<waseem> sedeki: error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A)
<waseem> and it says its an Invalid argument
<sedeki> replace "open" with "off".
<angel_> hola
<angel_> a todos
<waseem> sedeki: it worked, but the dhclient outputs the same problem
<angel_> alguien habla espaol
<sedeki> waseem you probably have an encrypted AP. you should *really* have this kind of info from whoever that runs it.
<waseem> sedeki: ok hold on
<waseem> sediki: so if its encrypted, what should i do?
<waseem> sedeki*
<waseem> sedeki: ok its encrypted, i am aware of the password as well
<sedeki> is it a textstring or numbers?
<waseem> numbers
<sedeki> iwconfig eth1 key ####
<waseem> sedeki: ok, whats next?
<sedeki> then run dhclient eth1 again
<chx> sedeki: skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2);
<waseem> sedekI; youre a god, tahnks
<chx> and when I tried to sed -i 's/libqt3c102-mt/libqt3-mt/' control
<sedeki> waseem np
<chx> skype installed but hangs after start. nothing happens :(
<waseem> sedeki: any idea how i can extend the renewal rate?
<chx> so I am stuck
<sedeki> waseem that's controlled by the AP.
<waseem> hmm so i cant configure it?
<Octane> anyone know about amd64 kde 3.5 packages?
<sedeki> waseem you could assign a static IP address, but it isn't nececcary unless something went wrong aka error checking.
<waseem> sedeki: oh ok, well i really appreciate the help. thanks again
<sedeki> waseem rule number one of wireless networking is dont touch anything if it's working :)
<sedeki> in linux anyway.
<waseem> sedeki: haha ok i learned that the hard way
<sedeki> short, iwconfig is really the only tool you'll need for this.
<sedeki> so you should check out the manpages when you've time.
<waseem> sedeki: so lets say i got to an internet cafe and i want to connect to their internet
<waseem> do i just do, iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname
<sedeki> that'll point your wlancard to that essid.
<sedeki> aka access point.
<sedeki> you'll probably need a key to access the network. without access you can't do anything, not even get a decent IP address.
<waseem> hmm so if my internet ever screws up again though
<waseem> its just
<sedeki> waseem the most common command sequence is "iwconfig wlan0 essid networkname", "iwconfig wlan0 key 0123456789", "dhclient wlan0"
<waseem> iwconfig eth1 essid wally
<waseem> iwconfig eth1 key blahblah
<waseem> and then dhclient eth1
<Lichte> I'm using 3.5beta1 and it keeps starting artsd;  in 3.4.x I just turned off all sound stuff and artsd never loaded; how can I tell what is starting up artsd or keep it from starting in 3.5 ??
<sedeki> waseem please, check the manpage: "man iwconfig" for further info.
<waseem> sedeki: thanks
<sedeki> waseem don't forget the IP thing, too.
<waseem> sedeki: what do i do in regards to IP?
<sedeki> dhclient is for dynamic IP, given to you by the AP.
<sedeki> for static IP, it's just normal ifconfig stuff.
<sedeki> man iwconfig, man ifconfig.
<waseem> k thanks
<lpetit> bjr
<bobbyd> hi
<lpetit> hello body
<bobbyd> how do I update to the breezy preview just using apt-get ?
<bobbyd> is that possible or do I have to use the CD and reinstall?
<sedeki> bobbyd you can use apt
<sedeki> nerds are just too lazy for reinstalling.
<bobbyd> sedeki, are there instructions that you could point me at?
<sedeki> http://www.kubuntu.org/breezy-preview.php
<bobbyd> sedeki, yeah, that just has instructions for the CDs
<dinolinux> bye chan
<sedeki> oh
<sedeki> bobbyd i'm not sure, but i bet you'd just have to edit sources.list
<bobbyd> sedeki, with the content from the CD?
<bobbyd> seaLne, ok thanks
<Lichte> I'm using 3.5beta1 and it keeps starting artsd;  in 3.4.x I just turned off all sound stuff and artsd never loaded; how can I tell what is starting up artsd or keep it from starting in 3.5 ??
<orace|> you can get kde 3.5 in kubuntu?
<orace|> how?
<claydoh>  http://kubuntu.org/kde-35beta1.php
<claydoh> just have to add the proper repo to your apt sources.list
<gdh> Anyone tried transcoding to MPEG1 / MPEG4 with vlc in breezy and got it working?
<DrakeSon> is there any gnomemeeting alternative here guys?
<theintern> hey all, new to kubuntu today... also made the switch from gnome in debian to kde here... is there a gui front end to opening ports and such (i need to open port 22 and 80)? 
#kubuntu 2005-10-01
<[pbC] Obst> hi
<Tortel> sUp?
* Tortel walks off
<theintern> can anyone help me open port 22 and 80?
<blueyed> theintern: on your firewall? do you use some iptables wrapper? guarddog for exmaple?
<theintern> no i just installed kubuntu and new to kde (from gnome), so im unfamiliar with the setup
<theintern> i want to be able to access port 22 and 80
<robin> can i connect to two irc servers at the same time?
<theintern> blueyed: i was asked by a friend if i had guard dog installed (dont see it in the apt repos) is this what people use?
<theintern> in gnome i could just go click a check box that said ssh and it opened port 22 for me =p
<McScruff> lo
<McScruff> im haveing problems installing klibido
<McScruff> can anyone help
<sedeki> where is the default microphone /dev-file 
<satafterh> when is 5.10 due out?? 
<bobbyd> satafterh, october
<bobbyd> satafterh, it says that on the preview page linked to in the topic
<gdh> satafterh: The clue is in the version number...
<gdh> satafterh: all releases are YY.MM .. 04.10 oct '05, 05.04, April '05 etc.
<satafterh> ic didnt know that
<gdh> 04.10 oct '04 I meant =)
<satafterh> i notice there are over 500 people in the ubuntu channel and only 97 here, do most people really like unbunu better you think??
<gdh> It's been around longer. Ubuntu itself also enjoys much more media attention.
<gdh> magazine coverdiscs, the free 'ShipIt' system etc.
<satafterh> I have only been using linux for about 3 months but i guess i like kde better
<satafterh> is there a sytem restore type utility
<bobbyd> satafterh, what do you want it to do? something like norton ghost?
<jrattner_> how do i restart the kicker
<jrattner_> ?
<satafterh> yes and also like xp restor
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Actually, a utility like that would be sweet to have
<blueyed> theintern: I had guarddog on my desktop, before I installed shorewall there too. Shorewall is somewhat more complicated, because it needs config file editing. Guarddog is much more comfortable.
<satafterh> ddo we need a fireee wall and/or virus software with linux?
<Tortel> i dont think so....
<bobbyd> theintern, I use firestarter, it's pretty simple....
<jrattner_> Why does kweather keep loading Station 0000
<bobbyd> jrattner_, I don't know, I noticed kweather was broken in hoary
<jrattner_> bobbyd, do you have the same problem?
<satafterh> i cant even find kweather
<bobbyd> jrattner_, I just coulnd't get it to update any stations
<jrattner_> bobbyd, weird....
<jrattner_> what other cool things are there for KDE
<bobbyd> jrattner_, maybe it's just that I have the ports closed...
<bobbyd> jrattner_, umm, konqueror :)
<jrattner_> bobbyd, I dont think so, I can get it to update stations but it resets every time
<jrattner_> bobbyd, im a firefox guy
<bobbyd> I like dragging links from konqueror straight to a directory and having it save them there
<jrattner_> bobbyd, are there any other cool toys
<bobbyd> jrattner_, I like the way you can right-click a window and use the advanced menu to keep it on top
<bobbyd> jrattner_, i tend to just do work, so I don't know :)
<jrattner_> hehe
<jrattner_> this is on my college laptop
<bobbyd> jrattner_, kdevelop is cool :)
<jrattner_> i noticed :  )
<bobbyd> but it's project management setup isn't as slick as .NET just yet
<jrattner_> ANyone know ehere I can find out about ALL the KDE applets and stuff
<`Nomad> Hi..   I'm looking at getting a full copy of the website from work.  Is wget still the best tool to use?
<`Nomad> well I'm using it now :)
<blueyed> jrattner_: www.kde.org, www.kde-apps.org
<Tallia1[UbuntU] > hi guys.. i need some help, i'm trying to install winXP on my kubuntu machine with vmware but i have this problem: even if i had specified the /media/hdc (my cdrom device) to be mounted on the virtual machine boot, in the first moment every kind of booting (HD, floppy, cdrom) is skipped and the network booting is started... what could i do? (the cdrom is shown mounted in the bottom-left corner)
<_ethan> hmm
<_ethan> Hello!
<phil_> hello ethan_
<spermite> can some one plz send me a link or a copy oh there /etc/apt/sources.list that i need to be using?
<phil_> spermite: what do you want to do with my sorces list
<phil_> oops sources
<phil_> have u destroyed yours
<Tortel> hi
<phil_> Tortel: hello
<Tortel> im bored, so i came here
<spermite> phil well i got a new install and i cant get any packages i need with the ones i got
<phil_> what r u using breezy or hoary
<spermite> lol actually debian
<spermite> i dont see why it would hurt
<phil_> well I can,t help u
<phil_> ill dens it to you whats your e0mail
<spermite> gmail?
<phil_> ok
<spermite> devin.ecke@gmail.com
<spermite> opps
<spermite> devin.ecker@gmail.com
<spermite> forgot my r
<Tortel> anything intersting going on here?
<spermite> mmm, not yet.
<Tortel> :(
<Tortel> i have hoary
<Tortel> in windows atm tho
<spermite> um
<spermite> i been to distro to distro this week
<phil_> spermite: got the list
<spermite> yes
<phil_> Tortel: not much
<Tortel> im still bored
<spermite> hmm how would i upgrade from kde 3.2 to kde 3.4.2 but just the kdebase?
<Tortel> im just guessing here, but try the package manager
<phil_> spermite: u have to update most of all aot to be compatible
<Tortel> or sudo apt-get install kde
<Tortel> the terminal hates me tho
<Tortel> :(
<Tortel> http://www.warpmod.com/dev/Tortel/bash.png
<phil_> Tortel: what r u doing in kubuntu if your running GNOME!
<Tortel> i have hoary
<Tortel> :P
<Tortel> plain ubuntu
<spermite> when u are in a quiet room do u all ever hear a ringing sound in ur ears?
<Tortel> yea
<spermite> i thnik i might be going crazy
<Tortel> i hear that when its quiet
<phil_> spermite: depends on how tired I am
<Tortel> i always do if its quiet
<phil_> spermite: well have u ever heard voices if so don't listen to them
<phil_> spermite: its call acouphene
<phil_> spermite: listening to them never lead me to anything good
<spermite> =
<spermite> hope i never hear voices
<phil_> spermite: I was just kidding
<Tortel> can i see a screenshot of the KDE desktop?
* Tortel would try kubuntu, but wants to see a screen
<phil_> Tortel: what screenshot my dektop?
<Tortel> that works, i just want to see how it differs from gnome
<phil_> Torel give me two min
<Tortel> kk
<phil_> Tortel: I need to ssh in my other machine
<spermite> hmm xsessionis need it corect?
<spermite> er keep my default version
<Tortel> wow, windows hates me too
<Tortel> :(
<Tortel> http://www.warpmod.com/dev/Tortel/bash.JPG
<Tortel> and i scared him off
<Tortel> :'(
<phil_> Tortel: Screen shot on the way
<Tortel> :D
<phil_> Tortel: how about playing a game
<phil_> if your bored
<Tortel> im out of fun games...
<Tortel> :(
<Tortel> played BF1942 til it got boring, BF2 was same, and JK2 too
<phil_> Tortel: nice work in http://www.warpmod.com/dev/Tortel/
<Tortel> omg, i thought i blocked thaat!!!
<Tortel> D:
<Tortel> lol
<phil_> Tortel: that why i told u
<Tortel> ha
<Tortel> >:)
<Toma-> anyone know how to import the gnome menu to kde?
<thehil>  How do I link C library with C++ code?
<Foodcoman> Screwed up and clicked the set time automatically button for the clock, cant get it back the way it used to be.
<phil_> if i'm running an athlon machine whihc kernel is better i686 or k7
<capiCrimm> with kubuntu how do I lock down the items ion the panel?
<thehil>  How does new operator in C++ work. Can anyone give an example of allocating an array of int with size 3?
<hydrogen>  /join ##c++
<phil_> thehil: why not discuss this in the correct channel
<BlankB> does anyone know if any repository has a copy of cinelerra 2.0 ?
<kianziack> hello i'm back
<kianziack> any one here
<kianziack> heloooooo
<kianziack> heeeelo
<kianziack> any one here
<kianziack> i need help
<kianziack> i'm a new user of kubunut
<kianziack> i'm a new user of kubuntu
<kianziack> tnx
<BlankB> Ask a question. If anyone here knows the answer they will answer.
<BlankB> Or if you just want to chat. What's up?
<spermite> this right. apt-get dist-upgrade? to get the newest kde?
<jrattner1> Whats the difference between Kubuntu and installing KDE for ubuntu?
<jsubl2> kubuntu allows you to install all of the kde stuff with out installing the gnome stuff first.. other than that they are the same
<Jeezis> anyone else unable to get on ubuntuforums.org?
<crimsun> known issue.
<Jeezis> crimsun: thanks
<Jeezis> could you tell me what i should add to my sources.list so i can grab the w32codecs package
<crimsun> debian-marillat or hoary-extras
<crimsun> I use the former carefully
<Jeezis> crimsun: could you give me the entire thing? sorry, i've been having all sorts of trouble with ubuntu sites today :-/
<Jeezis> *the entire address i mean 
<crimsun> Jeezis: debian.video.free.fr, read it.
<Jeezis> ok
<Jeezis> wonderful, so i can't get the package atm
<Jeezis> bah, error, no pubkey for the debian-marillat
<crimsun> so read the Web page again
<cosimo321> hello
<Jeezis> i'm still not seeing where it would give me a missing public key
<delltony> hi guys and gals if any :)
<crimsun> Jeezis: see wiki.ubuntu.com/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: if all you need id the w32codecs, just download it directly and do  sudo dpkg -i on it
<thoreauputic> s/id/is
<Jeezis> thoreauputic: where would i download it from, that's all i'm looking for
<thoreauputic> Jeezis: I assume from the site crimsun pointed you to
<thoreauputic> just a matter of searching/browsing
<thoreauputic> on that repo - or did I miss something ?
<delltony> yo thoreauputic you wouldn't have any knowledge on the maxtor onetouch external harddrives would you?
<delltony> i have one on order and wondering how hard its gonna be to make it work with linux
<thoreauputic> dell500: I'm abysmally ignorant on all hardware subjects :)
<Jeezis> got it, thanks for the links crimsun
<Jeezis> and thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> :)
<delltony> well i'm hoping since its usb the drive will show up in dsmeg or whatever then i can mount it
<jeh> hm, gam_server keeps crashing my kubuntu. but only with the 2.6.11 kernel (kubuntu packaged)
<jeh> i tried 2.6.11 as i was told that usb on the default 2.6.10 was buggy. i kept having oops:es and usb susbsystem massacres when i tried plugging in my ipod
<jeh> seems like at least usb isn't really ready for prime time usage yet
<CaiN_SA> there are probs with usb in 2.6.10 and 2.6.10
<CaiN_SA> my usb mouse goes to "sleep"
<CaiN_SA> and doesnt want to awake again
<CaiN_SA> so i have to reboot
<CaiN_SA> get 2.6.12 :)
<jeh> my usb mouse works fine though, no problems with that at all
<jeh> 2.6.12 means going with a stock kernel, and it's a royal pain in the rectum to get all weird stuff compiled that a defaul kubuntu seems to load
<jeh> ever checked "lsmod"? dozens of loaded modules that are not needed
<jeh> probably something breaks in the boot/init process if all the modules aren't available
<jeh> i'll keep using windows for all non-trivial usb stuff, at least there i know it works. maybe breezy is a bit more stable wrt usb and gam
<womblenz> Where's the best place to get help with making the funky keys on the keyboard work in Kubuntu? 
<womblenz> I
<womblenz> I've tried the xev and some config file but that didn't work....
<Tm_T> funky keys?
<chx> hi. i have severe problems with skype. I even tried the static linked against qt version. I type skype, press enter and dang nothing happens . there are no 'stuck' skype processes
<chx> by 'nothing' i mean it just stands there , does not end , does not run
<womblenz> Funky keys, like Volume up/down, calculator etc.... xev gives me the scan codes, where do I put the bindings?
<Tm_T> :/
<womblenz> And what do I need to restart to get the keys working? kdm?
<womblenz> Yeah, I've tried STFW but I guess my google skills aren't up to it :)
<BlankB> womblenz: I cant seem to get ubuntuforums.org up...so google is useless for searches about ubuntu. 8(
<womblenz> That's the place to check... OK, I'll search there when it returns
<womblenz> Thanks!
<BlankB> have you looked at this article: http://opensource.weblogsinc.com/entry/1234000300044362/
<womblenz> Wow, trying that now...
<BlankB> this was my google search: (ubuntu | kubuntu) windows key
<womblenz> Nice.. "Or"ing and everything... 
<BlankB> 8)
<nikkia> womblenz: you have a few choices, in most cases, you can use 'configure shortcuts' within the application you want to control, it should recognise the media keys assuming xkb has detected them properly (they will appear as key's named things like xf86AudioLowerVolume
<nikkia> womblenz: if you want a global key, you can use the hotkeys control within kcontrol - if it works for you, or the general KDE shortcuts
<nikkia> womblenz: you can also use the menu editor to assign shortcut keys for running programs, and again should be able to use the media keys if xkb recognises them
<nikkia> IF the keys aren't detected, then the probable solution is to change/add the 'Option "XkbModel" "..."' line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to specify the right keyboard model as listed in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb/symbols/inet   - logiaccess is generally a good generic keyboard table, as most media keyboards tend to use the same scancodes as the logitech keyboards
<nikkia> but if your keyboard is one listed in there, you would want to make sure the model name is set accordingly
<womblenz> Sorry, was afk... Thanks heaps for that nikkia
<womblenz> Restart KDM or the whole shibang?
<nikkia> womblenz: restart X, easiest way is ctrl-alt-backspace
<nikkia> if kdm is setup right, that keyboard shortcut (which kills X) should force X, and KDM, to restart automatically
<womblenz> Excellent, thanks
<Thijs_T> hello
<Thijs_T> bleh everyone afk?
<Thijs_T> hi
<Tm_T> hmh
<CaiN_SA> network-admin <--- with which package does it come ?
<kianziack> hello
<ubuntu> anyone her that can help me?
<Thijs_T> here*
<kianziack> how can i update my pc?
<aftertaf> !tell kianziack about repositories
<kianziack> help me to
<aftertaf> Thijs_T:  ask away...
<Thijs_T> i am a total linux newbie :) and im trying to install firefox, i download the tar.gz and now im stuck :p
<kianziack> me i want to update my pc using apt-get but i forget to remove the # at the consol list i think
<kianziack> any one know the command 
<Thijs_T> i dont :P
<kianziack> argh
<Thijs_T> i just booted this live cd, and this is like the first time im on linux ever
<kianziack> me to
<_ethanfel> are you on  ubuntu ?
<Thijs_T> nope im on kub
<kianziack> me to kubuntu here
<_ethanfel> program->systeme->kynaptic
<_ethanfel> search : firefox
<_ethanfel> it's all :)
<kianziack> how about my probs
<Thijs_T> okay let me try
<kianziack> the console list
<aftertaf> Thijs_T:  dont use source code.... learn about apt
<kianziack> i want to remove the # on the console list
<kianziack> so that i cant upadate my pc?
<kianziack> so that i cant upadate my pc
<aftertaf> kianziack:  install synaptic and manage your sources list that way.....
<_ethanfel> you can use kynaptic for upgrade too
<kianziack> where can i find synatic?
<aftertaf> yeah true...... personal prefs though ;)
<_ethanfel> in kynaptic :p
<kianziack> im using kubuntu
<aftertaf> kianziack:  run kynaptic first ok?
<kianziack> wait ill try to search it
<aftertaf> erf, i dont have it anymore on breezy ;)
<_ethanfel> kynaptic is like synaptic but synaptic is better
<aftertaf> kianziack:  ok...... you were in console just now, right?
<kianziack> yup
<kianziack> what should i do?
<kianziack> i try to type this "console.list" but it wont work
<kianziack> command not found
<Thijs_T> okay i went to kynaptic, searched for firefox selected install then clicked commit changes to system
<Thijs_T> and nothing happens
<aftertaf> Thijs_T:  have you enabled other repositories? or just installed from cd?
<aftertaf> if youve enabled them, install synaptic.... much better 
<Thijs_T> uh im using the live cd
<Thijs_T> i dont think i have repositories enabled
<aftertaf> ahhhhhhh.
<aftertaf> any of you opera users around?
<ubuntu> =s
<aftertaf> hi again.
<Thijs_T> hi
<Thijs_T> should i just install kubuntu and then install synaptic?
<aftertaf> i dunno about the live cd. never used it.
<aftertaf> Thijs_T:  you can just type sudo apt-get install firefox in console
<kianziack> could not open file /var/lib/apt/list/lock
<Thijs_T> aftertaf: i typed it in console console dissapeared nothing happens
<Thijs_T> oh wait
<Thijs_T> i see what i did wrong i think
<Thijs_T> now im getting:
<Thijs_T> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Paes (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i38ckages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Thijs_T> could it be that i can't do it because im on a live cd?
<Thijs_T> could it be that i can't do it because im on a live cd?
<CaiN_SA> erm ok i installed zulu and xhoza language for kde
<CaiN_SA> but when i go into the kde acces stuff for language
<CaiN_SA> i cant add zulu nor choose it
<CaiN_SA> any idead ?
<kianziack> hey i just ded open kypnatic
<kianziack> do i have to check it all and upgrade?
<kianziack> i mean install
<Thijs_T> got to go
<Thijs_T> bye and thanks for the help aftertaf (merci pour l'assistance)
<kianziack> do i have to install all here in kynaptic?
<kianziack> do i have to install all here in kynaptic?
* Kamping_At_Hut hugs ssh X forwarding
<Tm_T> Kamping_At_Hut: yu
<nikon> ummmm
<nikon> is ati supported with kubuntu
<aftertaf> nikon:  normally yes. what is your card?
<nikon> radeon 7500
<aftertaf> think its supported, why, what pb you having?
<aftertaf> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10&highlight=fglrx
<nikon> k
<nikon> what program can i to stream radio 
<aftertaf> vlc was the only one that worked for me yesterday..... you paste in the url u want.
<aftertaf> others can do too, but the url i tried yesterday, only vlc
<nikon> yeah,i was wondering of other than vlc
<aftertaf> ohh... depends on url. i have used bmp and xmms in the past.... in kde kaffeine want s to do it all, but i haven't got it working on radio yet
<nikon> i am going to try kaffiene now
<avinoam>  I set alt+shift to switch languages in KDE and it doesn't work. Anyone know why?
<aftertaf> is the kde 3.5 beta install pb sorted?
<Crys_UbuPC> Hey, does ubuntu need to be started specifically in alsa mode to correctly run the alsa sound drivers?
<willie> where does Debian/kubuntu keep ld.so.conf?
<willie> I just installed Breezy Badger - used to be SuSE
<willie> and now I cant find  ld.so.conf
<gdh> just in /etc
<gdh> if it's not there, then none is required by default
<willie> thanks
<kakalto> can I safely resize my current linux reiserfs partition? how?
<gdh> No, you can not do anything safely on ricerfs other than mkfs.ext3 :)
<gdh> <flame-suit on>
<kakalto> :P
<Tm_T> haha
<mcscruff> hi
<aftertaf> hi
<aftertaf> brb
<aftertaf> :)
<mcscruff> :(
<incubii> evening peoples :)
<mcscruff> lo
<incubii> decided to set me self up a hoary server at work
<incubii> much nicer then the fedora boxes there :D
<mcscruff> :O
<mcscruff> i got it as a desktop machine
<mcscruff> looks so nice graphicly
<incubii> ah i run breezy on my laptop and desktop at work
<incubii> desktop is a G5
<incubii> :D
<mcscruff> i love the kdm
<incubii> yeah KDE looks sweet
<mcscruff> i want a mac lappy, but im waitingtill x86 :)
<incubii> even my fellow gnome buddies started getting jealous
<mcscruff> g5 would be good if it could run cedega
<mcscruff> can u duel boot osx and kubuntu?
<lunitik> mcscruff: yes
<lunitik> you'd have to look into yaboot though... I'm not familier with how...
<mcscruff> i need help installing vmware
<mcscruff> breezy gives me errors
<mcscruff> horay was ok :(
<mcscruff> where can i paste
<lunitik> mcscruff: paste.ubuntulinux.nl I think
<mcscruff> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2534
<incubii> yeah you can dual boot
<incubii> ubuntu sets it up for you :)
<incubii> and yes it does use yaboot
<mcscruff> i think i will wait till mac x86 comes out
<lunitik> mcscruff: umm... it tells you whats wrong...
<mcscruff> how do i fix it
<lunitik> mcscruff: recompile the kernel... or install gcc 3.4.5  :/
<mcscruff> time to google
<lunitik> ffs
<mcscruff> :)
<lunitik> why do I bother... I need to start using a distro that targets non-morons again  :/
<mcscruff> lol
<mcscruff> i have never needed to recompile
<lunitik> mcscruff: note I said OR
<incubii> lol lunitik how about GNU/Hurd
<mcscruff> i know how to do the gcc, but i want to learn the recompile
<lunitik> incubii: too slow
<lunitik> incubii: actually moving along nicely though... used it about 3 months ago for like a week
<incubii> havent checked it out in a while
<lunitik> incubii: crosshurd  ;)
<lunitik> incubii: set you up a dual boot hurd/linux system  :)
<incubii> looking at it now
<lunitik> or even freebsd/linux with same userland  :)
<lunitik> bah @ netbsd but not supporting all of netbsd's arch's
<lunitik> They finally ported the os to a toaster though... lol
<mcscruff> yep
<incubii> ha
<incubii> finally my toaster is immune to viruses
<Tm_T> incubii ii ii!
<Tm_T> =)
<incubii> hey Tm_T 
<Tm_T> what's up
<incubii> 'The ubuntuforums will be back shortly we are having some hardware issues. 9/26/2005 - 7:28AM EST :(
<incubii> not much
<incubii> just chillin' from a hard days work
<Tm_T> bored=
<Tm_T> ?
<incubii> what about yourself
<Tm_T> I'm fine
<incubii> just built myself an ubuntu server to push out my windows network installs
<incubii> now time to replace all the RHEL servers
<incubii> and FDC ones
<seaLne> does anyone get a "your platform is not supported" dialog trying to go into the network settings in system settings on breezy?
<incubii> yes i got that last week
<incubii> then i apt-get and it was gone
<gdh> The sort of error that Wile E. Coyote would see on-screen just before plummeting to the bottom of a canyon :)
<seaLne> incubii: ok cool
<incubii> yeah was annoying i had to use kcontrol still and then i found out that was busted too :D
<incubii> but glad its fixed now
<seaLne> my home install is a wee bit out of date i keep planning to reboot :)
<lunitik> seaLne: no need to reboot a linux machine  :/
<lunitik> seaLne: enless you're gonna use a new kernel... but no real point in that if the old one works  :/
<seaLne> well for the last few weeks bluetooth has been upset and processes can't be killed and i want to talk to my phone
<aftertaf> uptime 7 years, kernel 2.0.6
<aftertaf> note to self, reboot !
<lunitik> aftertaf: ahh... 2.4 and prior kernels reset uptime after 60-something days  :/
<aftertaf> lunitik wins the 'spot the newbie' contest :)
<lunitik> Hardly... been using Linux since 2002  :/
<lunitik> Enless you mean you... in which case... its too early to be getting complicated  >:
<lunitik> >:| *
<aftertaf> :)   spot the newbie, not IS a newbie
<lunitik> ;)
<aftertaf> then again, been breaking debian for 2 odd years, but still a slow learner 
<lunitik> I find breaking Debian systems to be very hard  :(
<lunitik> Enless I enable experimental... then its kinda easy  :D
<aftertaf> lunitik:  exact. i kept doing that cos i found synaptic 0.12 kinda ugly
<aftertaf> then i'd break it, get annoyed and ignore linux for months before trying again.....
<lunitik> pinning is great  :/
<lunitik> enabling all of experimental for one package is not very smart  :/
<aftertaf> at all..... esp when n00b
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> getting better tho
<lunitik> I usually enabled it for kde or gnome stuff... takes too much time to set a pin on all related packages  :/
<aftertaf> then again, woody was pretty ancient
<aftertaf> ubuntu came out 2 years too late for me to learn and become a hardcore u$3r
* lunitik used Sid through the woody and sarge releases... who cares about releases...  :/
<lunitik> They just meant I waited longer for things cuz everyone was working on getting a release out...
<aftertaf> hehe. i didnt know how to repair sid problems.....    one i kept having was libbonobo 2.4 problems.
<lunitik> I rarely used GNOME...
<aftertaf> but i learnt some good stuff with debian that is now usable in a less stressfull context
<lunitik> Although now I probably have like 18 months straight of GNOME experience  :/
<aftertaf> lunitik:  i did to begin with, all the pbs i had got me on kde... i dont like gnome at all.
<lunitik> Probably not that long actually... like a week prior to woody...
<aftertaf> we have the choice, a good thing..... ;)  
<lunitik> I used to despise GNOME... still don't think I'm fond of it... "any chance of implementing this useful feature", "no, it makes things too complicated"... no... it makes it easier  :/
<lunitik> (one example of a real 'discussion' with a gnome devel about getting an application menu)
<lunitik> I hate going to the corner of the screen to get a menu... :/
<aftertaf> lol i can believe it.... kde is my fave too... the other hardcore WMs i dont know how to make em run yet
<mrmarcel> Hmm... i cant change my resolution to 1280x1024 :-(
<lunitik> haha... they're not hard... but KDE feels just as fast... and about the only cool feature it doesn't have is tabbed windows...
<aftertaf> true, kde is fast... and i never use over 50% of my memory..... and 5% swap :)
<lunitik> mrmarcel: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... scroll down, and add it into depth 24's mode line
<aftertaf> mrmarcel:  is it supported by hardware?
<aftertaf> brb, work calling ;)
<lunitik> aftertaf: thats actually bad... memory feeds processor...
<lunitik> If there is nothing to feed... you get wasted clock cycles  :/
<mcscruff> ok, how do i recompile the kernel
<lunitik> mcscruff: I'm not teaching you that... find a faq/howto
<lunitik> mcscruff: what happened to installing gcc 3.4.5?
<mcscruff> cant find the gcc
<mrmarcel> aaah, okay, thx =D
<mcscruff> got 3.4
<mcscruff> not 3.4.5
<lunitik> mcscruff: look in hoary archive....
<mcscruff> breeeeeezy
<lunitik> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-3.4/
<lunitik> Then set CC environment variable to use 3.4.4
<mcscruff> brb
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all
<lunitik> Kamping_Kaiser: hey
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<incubii> hi Kamping_Kaiser :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<incubii> time for some soldat
<incubii> :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know some good hardware compatibility sites? theres linuxprinting.org, linmodems.com (?), sane.org (?)
<Kamping_Kaiser> any others spring to mind?
<jeh_work> Kamping_Kaiser: wasn't there something like linuxhardware.{com,org}?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ill look. thanks
<jeh_work> http://linuxhardware.org/
<jeh_work> apparently more about reviews though, like tom's hardware
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks. ill check it out
<aftertaf> lunitik:  what do you mean, its actually bad?
<aftertaf> i never use over 50% of my memory..... and 5% swap --> this is not a good thing?
<helpme>  i renamed iconsets folder and put them into /usr/share/icons........why its not working??
<helpme> how do install this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=14620
<CaiN_SA> aftertaf, 
<CaiN_SA> i just want to know
<CaiN_SA> wtf is backports ?
<edulix> hi !
<edulix> hey,  is it possible to detach the sidebars in kate from kde 3.5 ?
<aftertaf> er...... its software versions for a newer version of the OS, recompiled to work with an older verson of OS.
<aftertaf> iirc
<Kamping_Kaiser> basicly yes
<CaiN_SA> ah aftertaf , like using breezy stuff with hoary ?
<aftertaf> CaiN_SA:  yep
<CaiN_SA> ah
<CaiN_SA> thats why its buggy :P
<aftertaf> lunitik:  u there?   wondering bout what you said before.....
<slow-motion> hallo
<mcscruff> lo
<mcscruff> where is the grub config file?
<gdh> .. /boot/grub/menu.lst is probably what you want
<mcscruff> ty
<helpme>  how do install this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=14620
<arentie> hello!  Can I install Wine for kubuntu?  If so, where's a good resource for it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you can install it from kynaptic
<OculusAquilae> arentie: and the wine repository itself supports kubuntu too
<Kamping_Kaiser> o_0
<pothead> hullo lads
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi pothead. lols
<Tm_T> urgh
<pothead> what Tm_T
<Tm_T> I asked today from book store if my order is arrived... "we get it wednesday or later"
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Tm_T> ok, now I got message... it's there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi Tm_T
<Tm_T> sucky
<pothead> order of what
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: hi
<Tm_T> pothead: book
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<pothead> oh
<Tm_T> pothead: Stroustrup: C++ programming language
<pothead> indeed
<arentie> thanks for the info
<Tm_T> good night story
<Tm_T> arentie: sheufs!
<Tm_T> =)
<pothead> are u all using breezy
<Kamping_Kaiser> i am, but not every is
<pothead> ok
<pothead> wich do u prefer,gnome or kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> can anyone report good experiances with modems/scanners/printers? stuff that 'just worked'?
<Kamping_Kaiser> for some reason i cant access ubuntuforums.org :(
<pothead> isame here
<Tm_T> pothead: KDE <3
<Tm_T> pothead: gnome is straight from hell
<Tm_T> keep away from it
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: :(
<pothead> WiCKED
<Tm_T> s/keep/stay
<pothead> i prefer kde aswell
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a good channel for liking kde :D
<Tm_T> yes it is
<pothead> ok american
<Kamping_Kaiser> not a good chan for hating kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> american?
<Tm_T> pothead: american? where?
<Tm_T> tell me where and I'll frie 'em!
<Tm_T> s/frie/fry
<Tm_T> bah
<mcscruff> please can someone help me recompile my kernel
<pothead> no,that was wrong box,sorry lads
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<pothead> do any of u still run windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont
<Tm_T> pothead: why you're asking?
<mcscruff> how do i install a newkernel
<Kamping_Kaiser> mcscruff: with kynaptic
<pothead> Tm_T:just wondering who are still billy gates supporters
<mcscruff> i have compiled the kernel, how do i install that one
<whoiam> anyone know why I have linux kernel version 2.6.10-5, where there is no release of 2.6.10-5 at kernel.org ?
<whoiam> I'm running kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> whoiam: hoary? because its the default kernel
<Tm_T> some sort of 2.6.10 5th ubuntu package maybe?
<whoiam> actually, I want to install someting requiring linux kernel headers, so I want to obtain source to compile it
<Almindor> the new kde splash and boot screens are cool
<Almindor> you should change the kernel bootsplash too tho :)
<whoiam> and there is no release like that at kernel.org
<Kamping_Kaiser> whoiam: get the source from kynaptic
<whoiam> no luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> it must be there :o
<whoiam> where it install the kernel source ? /usr/src
<morrow> whoiam: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Kamping_Kaiser> it should. iirc if you use apt- it dumps it in your working dir
<liteinside03> hello there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<liteinside03> anybody care to help me..
<liteinside03> am a newbie in kubuntu...
<whoiam> liteinside03: just speak
<liteinside03> ran into some problems...
<Kamping_Kaiser> depends on the problem. but ppl will probably try :)
<liteinside03> i got some problem, browsing the net...
<liteinside03> the browser
<whoiam> liteinside03: like what ?
<liteinside03> the browser's looking for macromedia flash player...
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 <- whoami.
<pothead> typical
<liteinside03> i already install the plugin for mozilla.. but its still not working..
<whoiam> well, I say, get firefox instead
<whoiam> apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<pothead> typical
<liteinside03> yup, am using it...  can't get the plugin work though...
<whoiam> make sure you set proper path while install flash player
<whoiam> it must be /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox in kubuntu/ubuntu
<mcscruff> GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels, point your
<mcscruff> default entry in menu.lst to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.12
<hussam> is archive.ubuntu.com down? I haven't been able to access it for two days.
<mcscruff> how do i do this ^^
<whoiam> you could try that agian while talking
<liteinside03> i used kynaptic to install it...
<whoiam> hussam: what error you getting ?
<hussam> whoiam: time out
<whoiam> liteinside03: wait a min.
<whoiam> hussam: try apt-get clean
<liteinside03> some are missing on the page, sometimes it wouldn't load..
<liteinside03> apt-get clean?
<whoiam> hussam: what you want to install BTW
<jdef> I would like to install kubuntu on Win Xp machine using vmware will it work or are there any special problems I need to know about. 
<whoiam> liteinside03: apt-get clean will delete locally d/led packages
<liteinside03> what's BTW?
<liteinside03> okay, i'll try that...
<whoiam> jdef: it work well, I tried it many times
<whoiam> by the way
<liteinside03> will it mess up some of my settings?
<whoiam> liteinside03: BTW ==by the way
<liteinside03> ah, okay..
<whoiam> liteinside03: do one thing, d/l flash player for linux from macromedia's site
<hussam> whoiam: I did apt-get clean && apt-get update but it timed out on update. I tried http://archive.ubuntu.com in firefox but it times out as well.
<jdef> whoiam:  I am using 2.6 kernel series and should I set to ide or scsi for hdrives
<liteinside03> do i still need to install flash plugin again...
<whoiam> then talk to me
<whoiam> jdef: the kernel comes with kubuntu will work in both conditions in vmware
<arentie> Everyone, where can I find documentation on how to use Wine in Kubuntu?
<hussam> whoiam: even wiki.ubuntu.com won't open. nothing .ubuntu.com opens
<whoiam> arentie: it's quite simple, what problem you getting ?
<jdef> whoiam: thx one more question can I allow partition to grow or must I set full size upfront? I know most installs balk at partitioning phase
<whoiam> jdef: didn't get you, do you want to use a virtual disk in vmware ?
<whoiam> liteinside03: are you d/ling flash player ?
<jdef> whoiam: ok I'll start the process if I run into the problem then I can give precise details
<mcscruff> damn grub
<liteinside03> hold on..
<whoiam> hussam: you getting time out in browser or in apt ?
<whoiam> jdef: sure
<liteinside03> there's no deb file, all in rpm & tar ball..
<whoiam> jdef: I would go after sime time, you can talk to me at whoiam55@yahoo.com if you want
<whoiam> liteinside03: wait, lemme search the exact link for you :)
<liteinside03> which one should i download? should i not use repositories?
<jdef> whoiam: thx much appreciated
<liteinside03> thanks whoiam
<whoiam> jdef: anytime my friend
<whoiam> liteinside03: please wait, I got 56k and I'm d/ling linux kernel as well :(
* whoiam want a higher internet connection :(
<liteinside03> no probs... I'll wait here...
<thijs_t> Hey, aftertaf you here?
<hussam> whoiam: both. but in apt it tries for more before timing out. but it won't connect.
<mcscruff> you ca nhelp me if you want
<jdef> whoiam: I know that pain only to well
<whoiam> liteinside03: here you go http://tinyurl.com/3tuy
<mcscruff> i need to point grub to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.12
<whoiam> lol
<Kernel-Kris> anyone having problems with ndiswrapper
<whoiam> mcscruff: why ?
<mcscruff> coz i just installed a kernel and its telling me to
<mcscruff> GRUB is installed. To automatically switch to new kernels, point your
<mcscruff> default entry in menu.lst to /boot/arch/i386/boot/bzImage-2.6.12
<whoiam> you can move your kernel image to /boot then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst or menu.list file
<Kernel-Kris> Im haveing problems looding the ndiswrapper module to the kernel 
<whoiam> mcscruff: can we know how to installed new kernel ?
<whoiam> did you recompiled it ?
<thijs_t> hey, im trying to sign in to my msn account using kopete but it wont connect it keeps saying wrong pass
<whoiam> liteinside03: you there ?
<mcscruff> i recompiled
<Kernel-Kris> no im useing the binary version that comes with kubuntu
<mcscruff> now its telling me there is no /boot/arch/i386/boot dir
<liteinside03> whoiam: thanks.. I try it...
<whoiam> thijs_t: msn and yahoo keep changing there protocol to keep 3rd party client out
<hussam> whoiam: what should I do? I don't want to lose Kubuntu over this.
<liteinside03> i just tried a while ago apt-get clean && apt-get update...
<whoiam> try gaim instead
<thijs_t> okay thanks whoiam
<liteinside03> do i still need to run apt-get upgrade?
<whoiam> liteinside03: why ?
<whoiam> liteinside03: d/l that file then open shell
<mcscruff> whoiam can i pm
<whoiam> liteinside03: I have to go, you can talked to me at whoiam55@yahoo.com if you want
<mcscruff> this is so wank, i cant find ANY information relating to recompiling the kernel on kubuntu
<liteinside03> whoiam: i go it downloaded, but i got error...
<whoiam> liteinside03: what error ?
<liteinside03> it says: a script on this page is causing KHTML to freeze...
<whoiam> mcscruff: why you want to recompile it ?
<liteinside03> how should i deal with it?
<mcscruff> i have to to install vmware
<whoiam> liteinside03: erm...
<mcscruff> or install gcc 3.4.5
<whoiam> wait, lemme d/l it and upload somewhere
<mcscruff> and i can only find gcc 3.4
<whoiam> mcscruff: I too installing vmware rightnow and facing erorrs
<whoiam> :p
<mcscruff> lol
<mcscruff> it needs a kernel recompile
<whoiam> liteinside03: want, lemme d/l it and upload it somewhere
<mcscruff> on breezy?
<liteinside03> ok...
<whoiam> mcscruff: and I need installing kernel headers
<whoiam> mcscruff: what it saying to you ?
<mcscruff> i got headers
<mcscruff> but it says kernel was made with gcc 3.4.5 but you have gcc 4.0.1
<whoiam> same here, wait lemme finish liteinside03 then we'll talk
<whoiam> ok ?
<liteinside03> i got one from the other site... how should i install tar.gz?
<mcscruff> kk
<liteinside03> thanks...
<whoiam> liteinside03: please come ok yahoo :( i have to go now, whoiam55@yahoo.com
<liteinside03> ok..
<liteinside03> help on installing files... .tar.gz.....
<mcscruff> i extract them
<liteinside03> tulog na
<mcscruff> then cd into em
<mcscruff> then ./configure :P
<liteinside03> using ark?
<mcscruff> yep coz i dont remember the command line for it
<mcscruff> cd into em , then run ./configure , then make and make install
<liteinside03> then on the konsole?
<mcscruff> yea
<liteinside03> should i type cd /home/.... /configure?
<liteinside03> am i right?
<mcscruff> cd into the dir
<liteinside03> tulog na
<liteinside03> gabii na
<mcscruff> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<liteinside03> back to /configure...
<mcscruff> - ./configure
<mcscruff> what are you installing?
<liteinside03> i'll try it... i'll get back to you for some queries...
<liteinside03> macromedia flash player... 
<elektr0smog> anyone uses anjuta with ubuntu?
<liteinside03> i hope it works..
<elektr0smog> 64bit
<Thijs_t> hey, im a totally new to linux, can someone guide  me through installing a program?
<Thijs_t> brb
<liteinside03> mcscruff: i installed it already...
<liteinside03> but i got one more message...
<whoiam> liteinside03: did you installed flash player successfuly ?
<liteinside03> i guess so, but i got a message from the console...
<whoiam> liteinside03: what ?
<liteinside03> it says: please ask your administrator to remove xpti.dat from the components directory of the mozilla or netscape browser...
<liteinside03> should i just delete it?
<whoiam> liteinside03: you installed that as root ?
<liteinside03> yes, i think i did...
<whoiam> then I don't know :(
<whoiam> are you sure, you installed it in right dir ? which is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<liteinside03> i followed the instruction attached with it...
<whoiam> morrow: kernel-headers are installed bu vmware keep asking me for kernel hearders :( please help
<liteinside03> how can i check it...
<morrow> whoiam: ahhh .. which kernel version do you have? 386/686/k7/etc?
<whoiam> liteinside03: open shell
<whoiam> 386
<morrow> whoiam: aptitude search linux-headers and pick your correct version then. :)
<liteinside03> okay...
<whoiam> morrow: I installed the current/right version 
<whoiam> morrow: actually what it's asking me is
<whoiam> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<liteinside03> what should i do next whoiam
<morrow> yes... and i will find the correct C headers if you fetch the right linux-headers package
<morrow> linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<whoiam> liteinside03: go to the dir where you extracted the tar file
<morrow> thats your correct version with the right settings
<whoiam> morrow: yeah I installed them
<morrow> well works perfectly here... (vmware)
<whoiam> morrow: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` <--------you told
<liteinside03> okay.. i got it.. then..
<morrow> whoiam: plus "-386" 
<whoiam> liteinside03: type ./flash then press tab
<liteinside03> ok..
<morrow> if you have the correct version installed (-686 on my system) the vmware-config.pl will find the path
<whoiam> morrow: I'm having problem with 686 kernel, even I'm using p4~2.8
<liteinside03> i am now to press ENTER
<whoiam> liteinside03: ok, what it asking now ?
<whoiam> morrow: I'll try 686 kernel once more time, last time I installed 686-smp
<whoiam> liteinside03:  ?
<liteinside03> macromedia flash player requires two font packages to be installed, gsfonts and gsfonts-xll
<liteinside03> press enter to continue..
<whoiam> ok press enter, now it should ask you the path of firefox type /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox and press enter
<whoiam> liteinside03:  ^^
<musashi> hey everyone, can anyone tell me how to fix this error? (iam trying to compile mysqlcc) 
<musashi> configure: error: Could not find libmysqlclient in ' /usr/lib /usr/lib/mysql                    /usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/mysql                    /usr/local/mysql/lib'
<whoiam> what distro you using ?
<liteinside03> okay, so i should point it out to the correct location...
<whoiam> yeah correct location is /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<musashi> you talking to me whoiam?
<whoiam> musashi: what distro you using ?
<musashi> 0.9.4
<whoiam> musashi: erm.... I mean you using kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<musashi> ooh
<musashi> kubuntu
<musashi> hoary
<whoiam> musashi: and you want to install mysql ?
<liteinside03> how should i change it?
<musashi> mysqlcc
<liteinside03> if i press n
<liteinside03> nothing happens
<whoiam> liteinside03: it is asking you the path ?
<liteinside03> i guess q is for quit
<liteinside03> the location was already written, i can't change it
<musashi> whoiam: i want to install mysqlcc, not the mysql server] 
<whoiam> musashi: you compiling it ? why not try apt-get install mysqlcc
<liteinside03> it is on /home/liteinside03/.mozilla
<musashi> whoiam: i didnt know i could do that
<whoiam> liteinside03: can't you type /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox here ?
<musashi> thanks buddy
<whoiam> musashi: open shell 
<musashi> i know
<musashi> i am doing it now
<whoiam> :)
<musashi> i mean i didnt know that i could get it from apt-get :P
<musashi> anyways, thanks for the help, really appreciate it
<whoiam> musashi: thnx :) you are welcome
<liteinside03> please enter 'y', 'n', or q 
<musashi> hmm, under what application does it get installed?
<liteinside03> in my home directory
<musashi> no, iam talking about mysqlcc :P
<liteinside03> i guess i should move the installer on usr/lib/mozilla-firefox directory..
<liteinside03> and let's see..
<musashi> liteinside03: what are you trying to do?
<whoiam> musashi: can't get you :(
<musashi> nvm lol
<liteinside03> and trying to install mozilla-firefox plugin... macromedia flash player
<whoiam> liteinside03: you there ?
<liteinside03> whew... i can't copy it there...
<liteinside03> it won't allow me...
<liteinside03> whoiam... got it installed... 
<liteinside03> i had to type sudo -s
<liteinside03> perform another installation? n -- right?
<Kernel-Kris> i cant get the ndiswrapper module to load
<YourNick> helo 
<liteinside03> anybody, how do you copy a file on the konsole?
<liteinside03> need to replace a file, but it won't allow me
<somone> helo 
<Kernel-Kris> liteinside03: what are you trying to do
<somone> When run from Live-CD Is the ubentu booted with xserver? 
<somone> with interface? 
<liteinside03> i need to replace two in the plugins folder with the new one i got from macromedia
<broxtor> A while ago I tried kubuntu and found that Firefox was very unstable and crashed a lot. I also read reviews that said the same. Are those issues solved in breezy?
<liteinside03> tulog na sila lahat...
<jdef> broxtor: crashes were mainly random some experienced it some didn't but generally this release has looked very stable. My advice try it.
<broxtor> jdef> I think I will. I also tried Ubuntu and I really liked it. Except that I can't get used to Gnome for some reason
<broxtor> I now use Suse 9.3, but I think Novell really screwed up Suse...
<babae> tulog na kau...
<babae> gabi na!
<babae> :)
<Xorlev> broxtor: Kubuntu has KDE :P
<jdef> broxtor: I am a KDE person myself 
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> Can someone recommend a good , fast, secure FTP- Server for Debian?
<The_Vox> blackflag: proftpd is always good
<blackflag>  can I do sFTP with proftpd?
<The_Vox> no, to do sftp you need an sftpd
<The_Vox> which comes with openssh
<blackflag> On debian there is vsftpd
<The_Vox> I've never used vsftpd
<nikkia> vsftpd should be in ubuntu too, as i used it there :)
<nikkia> i'm not convinced it does sftp tho
<blackflag> but no sftp, or?
<nikkia> i was under the impression that 'vs' was for 'very secure ftpd'
<nikkia> ie, its designed around chroot jails and such
<The_Vox> I doubt anything aside of openssh's sftp (or the commercial sftpd) does sftp serving
<nikkia> i ran it, because it was the only ftpd i could find that would easily let me bind ONLY to certain interfaces
<The_Vox> nikkia: that's what my memory tells me to
<The_Vox> too
<blackflag> it is good for a "hosting" environment?
<nikkia> The_Vox: on linux, you're probably right, on windows, i think the people behind cuteftp have their own sftp server
<The_Vox> blackflag: it's what a good hosting environment?
<The_Vox> nikkia: I haven't used windows since '96, so I wouldn't know and wouldn't care lol! :) On the other hand...I wouldn't trust it either :)
<blackflag> I wnat to do a hosting server on debian basis with apache, ftp mysql..
<nikkia> The_Vox: fair enough, just pointing out there may be other sfp servers elsewhere
<blackflag> what is better? maybe a use of webdav?
<nikkia> blackflag: erm, it'll suffice for a large number of uses
<blackflag> with https?
<The_Vox> nikkia: fair enough :)
<nikkia> blackflag: the real problem for 'hosting' is that if you're talking about offering hosting, someone, somewhere, will invariably ask for J2EE support, and that means  you *need* RHEL really
<blackflag> hmm,i my country we have big webhoster using only debian
<The_Vox> wouldn't CentOS be enough for that?
<nikkia> The_Vox: for j2ee??
<nikkia> The_Vox: i doubt it, installing J2EE on RHEL is daunting enough, i wouldn't even want to contemplate how little fun it'll be outside a 'supported' (and i use the word very loosely) environment :)
<nikkia> The_Vox: for example, Sun very often depend on exact library versions, and RHEL often doesn't include them anymore :)
<babae> pangatulog namo oi...
<The_Vox> nikkia: CentOS is a re-branded copy of RHEL
<The_Vox> nikkia: they just do a s/RedHat/CentOS all through the code and recompile
<blackflag> what means rebranded?
<nikkia> The_Vox: that doesn't change the fact that getting J2EE installed on an exact 'officially supported version' of RHEL isn't fun
<The_Vox> nikkia: I don't disagree on that part....I *hate* J2EE :)
<nikkia> The_Vox: yeah, but you just KNOW someone will ask for it, if you're offering hosting :)
<nikkia> and no amount of 'use tomcat!' will placate them :)
<The_Vox> nikkia: which is why I don't do hosting anymore :)
<The_Vox> blackflag: the thing with hosting with anything-but-RHEL is that you will lose clients to the J2EE thing....but in my experience, unless you are aiming straight at the corporate hosting, the J2EE headache isn't worth it, so using debian or anything else is valid.
<nikkia> what you could always do, is aim at debian, but be aware you might need a RHEL box or two in the long run, and either put J2EE-demanding customers on the RHEL box(es) or cross-link
<nikkia> (you could even setup a shared disk system, and rewrite apache headers so that the J2EE stuff is auto-hosted by the RHEL box(es) :)
<The_Vox> that's a good solution, if you get/expect enough J2EE customers
<Dark_Sith> helleo people
<blackflag> Why I should need J2EE??
<blackflag> ANd when I need it is there not tomcat a good solution?
<gdh> because sometimes the best quality apps are actually written in Java not by a 14-yr old with a copy of 'Learn teh PHP in 30 minutes l0l!!!!11'
<The_Vox> blackflag: tomcat is a good solution...but there's people that believe there's nothing but J2EE that's worth using
<gdh> Oh right, I didn't realise 'J2EE' was the complete hosting part :)
<nikkia> blackflag: and there's the fact that some customers will already have existing J2EE stuff they want to migrate, and if you don't offer J2EE...
<gdh> Shows how much of a shit I give for Java =)
<blackflag> okay, and you mean centOS is also good for it?
<nikkia> blackflag: i wouldn't put money on it, but it *might* work
<blackflag> nikkia: Isee..
<nikkia> blackflag: J2EE more often than not won't install on a fresh RHEL box, as i said, sun are idiots, they depend on *exact* library versions
<Thijs_T> hey!
<nikkia> blackflag: getting a working J2EE setup is serious black magic :)
<blackflag> but my farvorite server distri is debian..
<Thijs_T> anyone can help me with installing java RE?
<blackflag> I think I#ll work on it when  I need it
<Thijs_T> i got jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin on my desktop, how can i install it (i am a total linux beginner)
<blackflag> And RHEL coats a lot of money, or not?
<The_Vox> blackflag: the best solution I think would be what nikkia said before...install debian on everything except one or two boxes, on which you can stick your J2EE nightmares
<blackflag> :-)
<The_Vox> blackflag: try with CentOS
<The_Vox> blackflag: if you can't make it work on that, think about paying for RHEL...but if it works on RHEL, it *should* work on CentOS.
<blackflag> okay, I dont have any expirience with centOS
<The_Vox> blackflag: if you've ever used a redhat you've used CentOS
<slow-motion> re
<blackflag> only some using of Suse
<nikkia> The_Vox: as i said, sun, idiots :)
<nikkia> The_Vox: a co-worker bought a boxed RHEL copy for their server a few weeks ago, then called me and asked me to help him install J2EE, naturally, the sun packages depended on libraries not on the CDs :)
<The_Vox> nikkia: wouldn't doubt it
<nikkia> well, the *libraries* were there, just the wrong versions, and they were older versions sun wanted, than what was on the CDs
<The_Vox> you just start playing the symlinking game :)
<blackflag> thats every where: developers things in developers mind
<blackflag> not for users or admins ,sometimes
<blackflag> I look forward to suse 10
<blackflag> it is good for the not technical users
<blackflag> MAybe some ubuntu devels have a look there
<blackflag> something like yast5 is a very nice thing
<blackflag> yast^^
<The_Vox> I prefer mandriva for the newbie
<blackflag> but , okay, for easy hosting is it a good idea to use vsftpd?
<blackflag>  but okay Ill try it and make some expirience
<blackflag> thanks for help and the hint to J2EE
<The_Vox> blackflag: I can't give you an opinion about vsftpd....I like and use proftpd, tho...it's simple and fast
<blackflag> i have a look to it
<elmago> he guys
<elmago> i want to add the breezy packages is there any risk? 
<elmago> i dont want to make a full dist upgrade
<elmago> someone here?
<mcscruff> does kubuntu breezy have a firewall built in as default?
<seth_k> no, but you don't need one
<seth_k> no ports are open by default
<mcscruff> thats my problem
<mcscruff> i need to open some
<seth_k> ah
<mcscruff> any idea how
<seth_k> "open" means "something is listening on them", so you just need to start a server or whatever that listens on the port
<seth_k> as for a firewall... shorewall?
<mcscruff> i want to use bit torrent
<mcscruff> but the ports are closed
<seth_k> that's your router's issue
<seth_k> not Kubuntu's
<seth_k> that's not how "opening" ports works
<mcscruff> its kubuntu
<mcscruff> i just tested on a live cd
<mcscruff> and that works fine
* seth_k shrugs
<seth_k> I didn't have to unblock anything for Bittorrent or the like
<seth_k> what client are you using?
<mcscruff> azureus
<seth_k> does it pass the NAT test?
<seth_k> in the config wizard
<mcscruff> nope
<mcscruff> i will download from the livecd
<lotusleaf> Does anyone here run F-Prot Anti-Virus on their Linux box?
<jpatrick> no
<BlankB> yes.
<lotusleaf> BlankB, what version are you running?
<BlankB> hmm...I dunno....still trying to figure it out.
<lotusleaf> BlankB, type f-prot -verno
<BlankB> this one doesnt respond to -verno
<BlankB> Its over 3 years old whatever it is.
<lotusleaf> wow
<BlankB> ok looking at CHANGES its v 3.12
<BlankB> Put it on may of 2002
<lotusleaf> BlankB, you should update it ;)
<BlankB> sign.def created 22 spetember 2005
<lotusleaf> what's the engine version?
<BlankB> how can i tell?
<lotusleaf> well if it doesn't respond to f-prot -verno I don't know :P
<lotusleaf> anyway, if it's outdated nevermind. I was curious to have someone else run a scan on their system because mine detected a possible unknown virus. :)
<lotusleaf> more than likely a false positive, but you never know
<BlankB> understood.
<_chase> does anyone know why cant use the KDE control panel in the new KDE? i click on Administror Mode type my password and then the page just reloads as a unprivalaged user with all the boxs up greyed out???
<lotusleaf> have you tried sudo kcontrol?
<_chase> lotusleaf: no i hadnt, i was just trying to run it from the 'start' menu 
<_chase> but that works thanks
<lotusleaf> yw ;)
<jpatrick> can anyone here point me to Kubuntu's usplash theme?
<douglas> I upgraded to breezy and now Kaffeine doesn't seem to work, I get three errors...
<douglas> Can't init Audio Driver 'alsaink' - trying another one...
<douglas> Can't init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one...
<douglas> No useable video-driver found! (xvimagesink)
<douglas> ???
<_starscream> anyone managed to get sleep working on the ibook /powerbook ?
<douglas> I upgraded to breezy and now Kaffeine doesn't seem to work, I get three errors...
<douglas> Can't init Audio Driver 'alsaink' - trying another one...
<douglas> Can't init Video Driver 'xvimagesink' - trying another one...
<douglas> No useable video-driver found! (xvimagesink)
<_vic> hey can anyone help me?
<Riddell> _vic: only if you say what the problem is
<_vic> well
<_vic> im using the new breezy preview
<_vic> and i got no sound
<_vic> well
<dajomu> Anyone know anything about Openldap?
<dajomu> I dissapeared for moment. Anyone know anytihng about Openldap?
<allee> FWIW: digikam 0.8 beta2 hoary pkgs.  Works for me: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/hoary/Pkgs.php
<_vic> hey
<dajomu> hey
<_vic> can i login as root using konqueror
<Blissex> _vic: yes.
<_vic> how?
<gdh> out of interest... at install, is there any suggestion to use sudo / some doc to read?
<_vic> huh
<_vic> i dont think so
<_vic> im a linux noobie
<_vic> heres the think, i mounted my windows partition
<_vic> but i cant access it using konqueror
<_vic> becuase i dont ahve the right "permissions"
<gdh> yeh..
<_vic> i can use the command line to see the files
<gdh> you need to mount it with options 'uid=yourusername,rw'
<_vic> can u give me the full command for that
<_vic> ?
<gdh> mount -o uid=username,rw //server/share /mnt/point
<_vic> ok let me try that
<_vic> do i haev to unmount first?
<Blissex> _vic: click the 'run as a different user' thingie in the menu item.
<gdh> prefix the mount with 'sudo' etc.
<gdh> _vic: Yes.
<Blissex> _vic: but yes, mounting that partition as your user is a much better idea.
<Blissex> _vic: is the partition local or remote?
<gdh> oh, I didn't even consider a local partition =)
<_vic> mount -o uid=vic,rw /mnt/ddrive
<_vic> mount: can't find /mnt/ddrive in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_vic> its local
<dajomu> _vic: this is what I have in my fstab for mounting a fat32 partition
<dajomu>  /dev/hda7       /mnt/win_d      vfat    defaults,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0       0
<_vic> i cant open fstab becuase i cant login as root
<_vic> kubuntu wont let me for some reason
<_vic> is there anyway i can fix that
<_vic> ?
<dajomu> kubuntu use sudo
<dajomu> you dont log in as root in (k)ubuntu
<dajomu> try sudo vi /etc/fstab
<_vic> ?
<_vic> huh?
<dajomu> then you get access to the fstab file where you can add the line that mounts your partition
<_vic> i still dont get it
<_vic> :o
<narg> sup all?
<_vic> o wait
<_vic> i htink i got it
<_vic> hold up
<dajomu> _vic: if you get tired of using the sudo for every command then you can enable the root password with doing "sudo passwd root"
<dajomu> then you can su - to root
<_vic> ummm
<_vic> how to i reload the fstab file
<_vic> becuas ei just changed it
<_vic> I*
<dajomu> mount -a
<_vic> thats it/
<_vic> ok
<_vic> root@ubuntu:/etc# mount a
<_vic> mount: can't find a in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<_vic> root@ubuntu:/etc#   
<_vic> thats wierd....
<_vic> OH
<_vic> i got it
<_vic> thank you
<_vic> <3 people
<_vic> hey can i ask 1 more question
<_vic> my sound
<_vic> no worky
<Blissex> _vic: troubleshooting section of http://tinyurl.com/4ogk2
<Blissex> _vic: also have a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DebuggingSoundProblems/
<Blissex> _vic: and considering reading http://tinyurl.com/bz8v4 on how to ask better questions than my sound no worky
<_vic> thats the most confusing thing ive ever read
<_vic> well
<_vic> i think kubuntu isnt detecting the correct soundcard
<_vic> Can anyone please help me
<Blissex> _vic: thats the clearest thing you will find on the subject...
<willie> di d the sound card work OK in windows?
<_vic> yes
<_vic> is not a sound "card"
<_vic> its integrated
<_vic> with my compaq motherboard
<Chousuke> Call it a chip then
<_vic> meh
<_vic> wasnt there a command that would let me reconfigure my sound card
<_vic> like alsaconf or something
* hubsharr adfd
<Blissex> _vic: not so easy...
<Blissex> _vic: just follow the troubleshooting section above...
<willie> what does aplay -l give you?
<_vic> let me try
<_vic> vic@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
<_vic> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<_vic> card 0: I82801BAICH2 [Intel 82801BA-ICH2] , device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801BA-ICH2] 
<_vic>   Subdevices: 0/1
<_vic>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<_vic> vic@ubuntu:~$
<_vic> i dont think its an intel chip
<willie> thats funny cos it thinks it is
<_vic> really?
<willie> well it just said so
<_vic> well then why doesnt my sound work
<dajomu> just saw something strange in my fstab file. anyone know what this is doing at the end of the fstab? Got 7 lines similar to this. /tmp/app/1/image /tmp/app/1 cramfs,iso9660 user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0
<Blissex> dajomu: that is indeed odd. Those look like giving the ability to mount filesystem images as read-only filesystems.
<Blissex> dajomu: it is very very unlikely that some app added them.
<dajomu> Blissex : I sure didn't put them there.. Some program must have put it there
<dajomu> if it werent for vic
<dajomu> i wouldnt have seen it
<Blissex> dajomu: that some program has put them there is extraordinarily unlikely.
<Blissex> dajomu: what does 'find /tmp/app -type f | sort | xargs ls -ld' say?
<dajomu> Blissex: no such file or directory
<dajomu> ahh.. maybe it could have been "klik"?
<dajomu> I know that klik installed a /tmp/app directory
<Blissex> dajomu: ah yes, that's something that 'klik' could have created.
<dajomu> Blissex: Do you know if klik makes one line in fstab for each program installed by it?
<Blissex> dajomu: no idea, seems weird.
<dajomu> Blissex: yup
<Blissex> dajomu: it could be that it does one for each _concurrent_ install.
<dajomu> Blissex: it seem like it. I'll have a look at it tomorrow. Now it is bedtime for me
<hussam> is kubuntu.org down ?
<dajomu> no
<hussam> I can't access neither archive.ubuntu.com not kubuntu.org 
<dajomu> no problem from here
* dajomu leaving
<freemanen> how do get streaming mp3 to work?
<Blissex> freemanen: carefully...
<seaLne> hussam: i can't get to kubuntu.org either
<hussam> seaLne: does ubuntulinux.org work ? I can't get to that either
<hussam> seaLne: it times out
<seaLne> same but then they are on the same network
<hussam> seaLne: same server perhaps
<seaLne> don't think so but don't actually know
<hussam> seaLne: do they timeout for you, or do you get another message?
<seaLne> 12  82.211.81.76 (82.211.81.76)  1.747 ms  1.948 ms  2.003 ms
<seaLne> 13  * *
<_osh> what's a good program to test your drive if you suspect corruption?
<seaLne> _osh: pretend you don't have a backup, then it will die
<hussam> seaLne: that's a traceroute?
<_osh> seaLne: I don'
<_osh> t
<seaLne> hussam: yeah
<seaLne> no packet loss at 82.211.81.76 just nothing answering form the look of it
<hussam> seaLne: 82.211.81.76 is what site? kubuntu.org or ubuntulinux.org?
<seaLne> probably the last hop before the servers
<seaLne> altho maybe not as it is a quite large net allocation
* seaLne shrugs
<hussam> seaLne: so it could be just us?
<seaLne> no
<hussam> seaLne: a timout means it resolved the address but got not reply back from kubuntu.org?
<seaLne> yeah
<hussam> seaLne: is there anybody we can report this too? maybe some server administrator at ubuntu.
<seaLne> i imagine they will have noticed
<hussam> I just asked somebody on my contact list on kopete and he can actually open kubuntu.org
<seaLne> maybe cached or alternate route
<hussam> seaLne: oh ok I got that
<_osh> no good tools for checking a disk?
<seaLne> badblocks
<hussam> _osh: you can schedule a disk check on next boot. do this: sudo touch /forcefsck
<_osh> hussam: Thanks I'll try that right away. =)
<_vic> damn it
<_vic> still no sound
<nic> servus miteinander
<nic> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich unter kubuntu die internetverbindung teilen kann
<nic> lallalala, kann mir das niemand sagen ?
<nic> can anybody tell me how to share my internet connection with kubuntu?
<jakedahn> hey can someone tell me how to reset my resolution??
<PiRX[lv] > jakedahn, what do you mean by "reset my resolution"?
<PiRX[lv] > someone can suggest me a small tool for drawing simple diagramms?
<jakedahn> in kde when i did my first boot im set to 1024x768
<jakedahn> i need 1280x1024
<jakedahn> i used to know how to do it but i forgot the script
<jakedahn> it has something to do with xorg conifiguration
<seaLne> /etc/X111/xorg.conf
<seaLne> -1
#kubuntu 2005-10-02
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me out with superkaramba
<specialbuddy> ?
<specialbuddy> isn anyone even here
<PiRX[lv] > specialbuddy, whazup?
<Drakeson> konqueror behaves strange for me. in icon view mode it shows long-names icons in a larger space. if it is intended I don't like it. is it possible to turn it off?
<specialbuddy> do you know how to install superkaramba
<PiRX[lv] > apt-get install superkaramba?
<specialbuddy> I can try that
<chavo> Drakeson, go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror
<chavo> Then click on the Appearance icon, you can change the amount of lines of text that show up
<specialbuddy> I don't think that will work because I downloaded a .tar file
<PiRX[lv] > specialbuddy, don't be afraid of apt-get superpowers... you didn't have to download .tar file
<PiRX[lv] > apt-get will download precompiled binary for you
<specialbuddy> that won't work because it's not on synaptic
<PiRX[lv] > hmm, i remember (or think so) i apt-get superkaramba for myself
<PiRX[lv] > <-- will check
<chavo> specialbuddy, have you added univers and multivers repositories?
<Drakeson> it's there
<chavo> yeah, it's probably not in main though
<specialbuddy> I'm pretty sure I did
<chavo> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<chavo> specialbuddy, I see it in apt-cache search
<specialbuddy> whats that mean
<chavo> so make sure you're repositories are set as per the page above
<chavo> specialbuddy, apt-get is set up with only one repository by default
<specialbuddy> well I think I did that
<chavo> but there are thousands of packages available
<Drakeson> what is multiverse?
<chavo> specialbuddy, something's missing, because superkaramba shoes up here
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> maybe I didn't do it because I had to reimage my computer
<chavo> it's in universe
<Drakeson> specialbuddy: what is the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> thanks for reminding me to do that
<specialbuddy> because I forgot to do that because I just installed it over again the other day
<specialbuddy> I had to install it again because I had to install server 2003 for a class
<specialbuddy> awesome
<specialbuddy> thanks chavo, drakeson
<chavo> no problem
<specialbuddy> is it easy to use
<specialbuddy> I need to take a linux class or buy a book because I like linux so much and I want to know more so that I can make more out of it.
<slow-tv> n8
<antoine> hello to everybody!
<antoine> i have a question about kubuntu
<specialbuddy> whats the question
<antoine> in ubuntu, there is a little icon to tell the user an update is available
<antoine> is there the same in kubuntu ?
<antoine> I can't find it
<specialbuddy> I think so
<specialbuddy> see if you need updates
<specialbuddy> utilities ->update manager
<specialbuddy> actually
<specialbuddy> I don't think it does because I just did that and I had 5 updates to do
<antoine> ok...
<specialbuddy> I don't think there is something like that
<specialbuddy> you might have to download kynaptic I think
<specialbuddy> or it's named something like that
<specialbuddy> it's just like synaptic
<antoine> yes i have both, synaptic and kynaptik
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> I have both too
<antoine> synaptic seems better
<specialbuddy> try asking someone in the ubuntu room because I'm kinda new to this and I'm not sure if there is a way to make it so that it tells you about updates
<antoine> ok, I can see "upgradable" in kynaptic
<antoine> ok, I'm not on ubuntu room ?
<antoine> sorry
<antoine> ok
<specialbuddy> antoine
<specialbuddy> try downloading 'upgrade-system'
<specialbuddy> maybe that will work
<CarmenSandiego> Is it a good idea to install Firefox instead of using Konqueror?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> It's a matter of taste, really
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Either is good
<CarmenSandiego> Rogue_Jedi, do I install firefox using Knaptic or directly from the website?
<CarmenSandiego> :S
<antoine> hello again!
<antoine> before KDE crashed, I had a volume icon on my desktop menu
<seaLne> kmix
<antoine> i cannot find it anymore
<seaLne> run kmix
<antoine> ok, thanks !
<hajiki> whats a good cd ripping app?
<lunitik> hajiki: KAudioCreator is installed by default...
<hajiki> thanks
<specialbuddy> has anyone here used the DynBar for Karamba?
<Kaiba> I need some major help folks
<Lars_G> ohhhhh, aaahhhhhh
<Kaiba> how do I install MPlayer so I can watch WMV?
<crimsun> install the version in multiverse
<Kaiba> multiverse? sorry this is my first time on this OS
<crimsun> !tell Kaiba about repos
<Kaiba> I have kynaptic
<antoine> do somebody has tried to install the new version of Skype ?
<Kaiba> how do I do it using kynaptic?
<Lars_G> antoine: I did but I forgot how I did it.
* Boil Points to the amazingly high crap-o-meter's reading.
* Boil    0   2   4   6   8   10
* Boil                        /
* Boil                      /
* Boil        crap-o-meter
<Boil> w00t
<Boil> extracting a 1.91GB rar file on my athlon 64bit 3500+ (overclocked to 2.6GHz from 2.2 with one crappy 512 stick of ram in (ram timings down to 3-3-3-8)) and it's extracting about 1% every 2 seconds
<jdef> is apollon in the breezy repositories?
<jdef> don't worry found the FAQ
<`Nomad> Hi..  I need help with apt-get, or rather dpakg maybe..  Lately, anytime I install something I get the following message:
<`Nomad> Problem executing scripts DPkg::Post-Invoke 'dzhandle restart-pending-instances'
<Kaiba> MPlayer Mozilla Plugin is not working right :(
<Kaiba> I hear the Audio but don't see the Video
<Kaiba> all I see is the web address
<Boil> `Nomad, I had the same problem. It's just a case of waiting, and pestering people on here.
<Boil> I would have gone for debian, but it didn't recognise my lan card
<Boil> so I have to wait to use linux
<Boil> instead, I'm stuck with Windows (Oh the joy!)
<Boil> I can't even boot linux, because I used it on a friends computer, and I can't change the resolution because of the errors with apt-get
<Boil> and my IDE HDD is being all screwy
<Kaiba> can anyone help me?
<Boil> Sorry ... not me :(
<`Nomad> Sounds like you need codecs Kaiba
<Kaiba> how do I install them Nomad?
<Kaiba> I have the multiverse thing
<Kaiba> this is my first day with this OS
<`Nomad> dunno, it,s been a while.. Maybe google for mplayer codecs
<`Nomad> let me see
<`Nomad> brb
<Kaiba> I have the "all" but I dunno how to install a tar.gz or whatever it is
<`Nomad> oh..
<`Nomad> copy th etar.gz where you want to expangd it, it's a compressed file
<Kaiba> thats it?
<`Nomad> are you in gui mode or at the prompt?
<Kaiba> ......
<Kaiba> GUI
<`Nomad> ok, then right click and pick the "extract to folder_name" option
<Kaiba> k then where?
<Kaiba> no clue where it is at
<`Nomad> Sorry, I,ve had a very long day.. What do you mean you don't know where it is at&
<jdef> can someone assist me with installing vm tools in a kubuntu guest OS
<Kaiba> I don't know where to uncompress them to
<`Nomad> ok, try this..
<`Nomad> double-click to open that file
<Kaiba> k
<Kaiba> opens with Ark
<`Nomad> good
<`Nomad> just like winzip
<`Nomad> now highlight all the files and select extract
<Kaiba> ok
<`Nomad> When given the choice, select Desktop and create a new folder there to unzip in
<`Nomad> it shoudl all be available righ tthere in that Ark interface
<Kaiba> I chose to extract to folder I created
<`Nomad> good
<Drakeson> have you got a problem with gmail recently guys?
<`Nomad> Drakeson: nope , like what?   Oh wait, I may be missing some emails
<god-zero> Drakeson: not that I've noticed
<Drakeson> I cannot download my recent emails. through kmail/thunderbird/...
<`Nomad> but I suspect my boss simply forgot to send them anyway
<`Nomad> oh mine works well then, it's my main account these days
<god-zero> oh, I used the web interface
<`Nomad> I use kontact and thunderbord
<Drakeson> web interface works well,
<`Nomad> bird  :)
<Drakeson> so it seems to be only me :(
<`Nomad> coudl be
<Drakeson> when I got to settings in web interface and enable the pop, kmail downloads all my emails,
<Drakeson> but after that if I send anything to myself kmail doesn't download it
<Drakeson> it seems like it is a one time download for me!!!
<`Nomad> humm.. weird
<Drakeson> am I missing something? is it just that pop-setting in the web interface I must set or there are other things?
<`Nomad> no, but you do have to set the ports to what they say
<`Nomad> Ithink..
<`Nomad> it's been a while
<Kaiba> it won't let me make the Codecs folder in usr/lib
<`Nomad> no, you'd need to eb roo tfor that
<`Nomad> kaiba I meant
<Kaiba> ok bbiab
<`Nomad> bbiab?   be back in a b?
<god-zero> I think he read reboot
<`Nomad> oops
<god-zero> lol
<`Nomad> shit.. I am sooo tired, long day 
<`Nomad> trouble with a website hosted on Windows where I have no control, had to wait.,, and wait,,
<`Nomad> wow, I made a remot PC reboot by the power of my typo
<god-zero> chat sever do you use to remote control a window box?
<god-zero> ^^^what server/client ....windows box?
<`Nomad> oh it,s at my future ex-job, they migrated th esite to win2003
<`Nomad> last weekend
<god-zero> Krdc?
<`Nomad> and I don't remote control it, it's at the fingertips of the ISP guy :)
<eduardo> buenas :)
<god-zero> I've been meening to try some Krdc mojo on my ex's windowsME machine (her new bowfriend constantly borkes it up with warez)
<`Nomad> k
<`Nomad> damn new bf..
<god-zero> sorry, my keyboard is at an odd angle, can't seem to find the right keys
<god-zero> I go there every couple days with a knoppix disc in hand to fix all the probs.
<CarmenSandiego> How would I add an HP OfficeJet 7410 All-in-One in KUbuntu?
<`Nomad> god:  LOL
<`Nomad> try a crowbar
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, huh?
<`Nomad> Carmen huh? Where in the world are you?
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, how will that even work? ;)
<god-zero> he was laughing at/with me
<`Nomad> I,m too tired, I lost track.. what&
<`Nomad> oh I see..
<`Nomad> LOL
<`Nomad> not for your printer no
<god-zero> I'm now familiar with that peice of hardware
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, http://www.google.com/search?q=Where%20in%20the%20world%20is%20Carmen%20Sandiego&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 . ;)
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, the first option. :)
<god-zero> "try a crowbar"... lol.. poor carmen's thinking we're-none-to-friendly
<`Nomad> LOL
<`Nomad> Though, I've had many HPs where a crowbar WOULD hav ebeen the best thing
<jdef> how do I setup a shared folder in kubuntu guest?
<god-zero> you meen over samba?
<jdef> I installed kubuntu as a guest OS in vmware
<jdef> I setup shared folder which should be accessible under /mnt/hgfs
<jdef> however it isn't do I need to edit the fstab
<`Nomad> Carm: familiar with this webste?  http://www.linuxprinting.org//forums.cgi?group=linuxprinting.hp.general
<CarmenSandiego> Let me see. :S
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, yes.
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, it works with Ubuntu(GNOME).
<`Nomad> Well it should with Kubuntu too
<CarmenSandiego> I don't know about this though.
<specialbuddy> how do I update superkaramba
<`Nomad> Any error in particular?
<god-zero> I should get to know vmware.... or the open source vm.. not sure if you do that through tcp/ip interface
<`Nomad> brb
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad and the rest of the channel.
<CarmenSandiego> Unable to start child print process. The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running.
<CarmenSandiego> Unable to start child print process. The KDE print server (kdeprintd) could not be contacted. Check that this server is running.
<specialbuddy> does anyone know how to update superkaramba?
<god-zero> do you meen the plugins or the binary?
<`Nomad> Carm: My drivers show up to 7400 , not 7410, but it must be the same
<`Nomad> oh I see. ok
<CarmenSandiego> http://pastebin.com/375242
<specialbuddy> god-zero, were you talking to me?
<CarmenSandiego> `Nomad, that is the error message.
<god-zero> specialbuddy: yes
<CarmenSandiego> Hello specialbuddy!!! :)
<specialbuddy> I installed from synaptic but it's out of date and I want the newest version
<specialbuddy> so I downloaded a .tar file
<god-zero> you'll haveto compile that
<TokenBad> I typed xkill and clicked on my panel by mistake....
<TokenBad> how can I get that back now
<CarmenSandiego> By the way, how do I start the KDE Media Manager?
<Drakeson> TokenBad: try kicker in run command
<specialbuddy> god-zero, how do I do that exactly
<`Nomad> sorry, phone
<CarmenSandiego> By the way, how do I start the KDE Media Manager?
<jmg> hey all
<jmg> any sites/chat rooms for kubuntu on laptops?
<jmg> having weird stuff with suspend to ram
<specialbuddy> linuxonlaptops I think
<TokenBad> thanks Drakeson that worked
<CarmenSandiego> Drakeson, can you help me?
<Drakeson> whats up?
<god-zero> specialbuddy: you'll need build-esentials (the compiler, and support files), then read the readme in the tar (it's a compressed folder, uncompress it), you'll likely hace to install several -devel files... best not to compile unless you studie it first
<specialbuddy> k
<Drakeson> CarmenSandiego: what's the problem?
<CarmenSandiego> How would I add an HP OfficeJet 7410 All-in-One in KUbuntu?
<god-zero> breezy has a newer one
<jmg> hmm
<CarmenSandiego> http://pastebin.com/375242
<specialbuddy> god-zero, yeah I tried and then I had a hard time doing the make and make install thing
<CarmenSandiego> That is my error message.
* Drakeson clicks
* CarmenSandiego pats Drakeson on the back.
<god-zero> that's whwere the -devel files come into play... like if it fails mumbling about kde, for instance, you would apt-get install kde-devel or whatever
<god-zero> they tell the compiler how to use those librarys
<god-zero> -dev/-devel stands for developer/development
<specialbuddy> god-zero, I don't really know what you are talking about.  I just wanted a new version but I can't get it from synaptic
* Drakeson smiles, but he couldn't figure out what's the problem :(
* CarmenSandiego tells Drakeson its okay.
<god-zero> you should wait till a binary comes out.
<`Nomad> sorry, have to go, good luck Carmen
<CarmenSandiego> Drakeson, it's okay.
<specialbuddy> god-zero, does that happen often
<god-zero> yes. Probably (in this case) you'll get it when you switch to breezy. Breezy'll be "done" the 13th of october. There will be instructions of how to upgrade.
<specialbuddy> breezy is going to be done that soon?  and will I have to reinstall or can I just update the version of ubuntu that I have now
<sproingie> specialbuddy: you can just change the sources.list and do a dist-upgrade
<god-zero> It's just a matter of editing sources.list, replacing "hoary" with "breezy", and typing "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sproingie> specialbuddy: if you're mildly adventurous, you can do it now.  most of the updates to breezy these days are pretty boring
<sproingie> no huge changes going on, so if it doesn't break right away, it'll probably be ok
<god-zero> I'm on breezy now.. works well enough. Additionally I'm using kde3.5 beta1... that's not ready for primetime.
* sproingie realizes now the downside of running a 64 bit distro.  no games.
<sproingie> everything works in 32 bit chroot except opengl hw accel.  oops.
<specialbuddy> I just want the new version of karamba
<specialbuddy> and I'm on a laptop so what should I get so that I can tell how much battery life I have
<sproingie> should be built in to kde
<specialbuddy> oh
<specialbuddy> can't seem to find it
* sproingie has yet to find an actually useful superkaramba/dashboard applet
<sproingie> i could use a clock that showed a configurable list of times in various timezones on mouseover, but i dont think i want a shiny floating one taking 16 megs of RAM to run 
<specialbuddy> where is the power meter for this kubuntu
<specialbuddy> my laptop is about to die
<jmg> can i configure wpa from kde?
<jmg> specialbuddy: klaptop
<specialbuddy> thanks jmg
<jmg> np
<specialbuddy> so if I update to breezy, I can get the new version of superkaramba
<god-zero> jmg: kdesu kcontrol, internet &networking, wireless network, use encryption/configure
<john> whats the name of that file that makes GNOME apps look good in KDE?  you can use GNOME themes with programs like GAIM and FireFox...
<john> its something with gtk in the name
<god-zero> not sure if it's wep or wpa.. my card's not working rightnow
<jmg> god-zero: only does wep
<_jdef> where can I get an updated version of sources.list for breezy
<thoreauputic> !sources
<ubotu> sources is probably at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<lunitik> _jdef: just change instances of hoary to breezy and dist-upgrade
<god-zero> jmg: kinda figured that :( thought of that right after the first post
<chx> is there a wiki where I could a very hardly found tip? Ie. you can run skype if you alien the mandriva rpm
<navyn> whenever i log into kubuntu, it tells me that it cannot talk to klauncher?  Anybody ever seen this?
<god-zero> john: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<navyn> can anybody help me?
<god-zero> navyn: yes I've seen it.. no, I can't remember how I fixed it. :(
<god-zero> I'll try to remember
<Bicchi> What is the difference from booting into: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"    and    "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic"
<specialbuddy> is there anything like kooldock that's better?
<navyn> god-zero, thanks i would appreciate any help i could get
<god-zero> navyn: I remember having a bad file permission. Maybe check /chown the dot files in /home/username
<god-zero> not 100% sure that was the issue, it wes a long time ago
<navyn> god-zero, i've deleted the entire .kde folder and log back in, it still says that
<god-zero> I'd go back to the login screen, do a console login (will kill x), login, statrx... exit x... look at any errors refering to files in /home/username
<god-zero> statrx->startx
<navyn> i will give that a try
* god-zero crosses fingers
<Foodcoman> Greetings
* Foodcoman x's his fingers for navvyn
<Foodcoman> Hey god-zero, you familiar with Zoneinfo and timezone?
<god-zero> yes
<chx> i can't log in into wiki.ubuntu.com despite I am logged in to launchpad so i know my display name 'karoly negyesi' and my password
<chx> any ideas?
<Foodcoman> My time was perfect for my timezone with default breezy install. I check the adjust time automatically and everything slammed to UTC.
<juniorzone> How do I start kicker?
<Foodcoman> I can set of Los Angles, but that is only for KDE, data at the console shows UTC.
<Ubel> kicker ?
<Ubel> in terminal :)
<juniorzone> The KDE panel (kicker) could not load the main panel due to a problem with your installation. 
<Phily> anyone can help i've just installed k7 kernel and now can't use nvidia drivers from reposotory!
<Foodcoman> date in terminal.   =)
<juniorzone> Ubel, that is my error. :S
<juniorzone> !kicker
<ubotu> juniorzone: What?
<juniorzone> !Botsnacke
<ubotu> thanks juniorzone :)
<juniorzone> !theme
<ubotu> juniorzone: Are you on ritalin?
<juniorzone> !Ubotu
<ubotu> Thaaat's me! I'm a bot, not a human. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu! For more, ask me about "add". You can browse my brain on http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<juniorzone> Ubel?
<Ubel> What?
<juniorzone> Are you still here?
<Ubel> you can't run kicker from terminal
<Ubel> yes
<Ubel> put the rest of kde comes up?
<juniorzone> Ubel, no.
<juniorzone> Ubel, kicker does not start, but the rest of KDE starts.
<Ubel> what happens if you  start a terminal and type kicker there?
<juniorzone> Ubel, same error.
<Ubel> and the error is? :)
<Blah0> The KDE panel (kicker) could not load the main panel due to a problem with your installation. 
<Blah0> Ubel, that is the error. :(
<god-zero> foodcoman: sudo tzconfig
<Ubel> weird
<Blah0> Ubel, also, it was working today, until I tried to install a theme.
<Ubel> what theme?
<Blah0> I guess I should have told you that in the first place.
<Foodcoman> god-zero: Thank You.
<Blah0> Ubel, kde_xp. (Don't even ask why) ;)
<Ubel> I guess you could remove your configure files and restart
<Ubel> hehehheh
<specialbuddy> is there anyway to set up the middle button on my laptop to allow scrolling?
<Blah0> Ubel, how would I remove the configure files?
<Ubel> you could remove the whole .kde folder in your home directory
<Ubel> or
<Ubel> .kde/share/apps/kicker
<Blah0> [Confirmed.] 
<specialbuddy> anyone know how to enable scrolling?
<Foodcoman> god-zero: Worked like a charm.  Thank you again!
<god-zero> np
<Blah0> Ubel, then restart?
<kianziack> why my msn didnt work? any one?
<Ubel> well
<Ubel> just try to run kicker from the console
<specialbuddy> can anyone help me with the scrolling on my computer
<Ubel> or konsole :)
<Ubel> specialbuddy: meaning?
<kianziack> opss what did i do
<Blah0> Ubel, same problem. :(
<god-zero> specialbuddy: that depends on the driver for your touchpad. Not enough info.
<specialbuddy> well my middle button works but I want to use it for scrolling on a window
<specialbuddy> on xp, when I hold it down I can scroll
<specialbuddy> I can't do that with this
<Ubel> I have no idea what that XP theme does
<Ubel> sorry specialbuddy  I have never used anything like that
<Ubel> so I don't know how
<specialbuddy> not the xp theme
<Ubel> Blah0: Url for that xp theme?
<specialbuddy> on windows xp
<god-zero> specialbuddy: is ther a wheel, or is it a section of the pad, or what?
<Blah0> themes.kde.org
<Hobbsee> oh...yes, i know what you mean - it's on the right hand side of the touchpad, generally on dell laptops
<specialbuddy> it's just a button that I hold on the laptop and I can scroll by using the little mouse button
<Hobbsee> or not lol
<Blah0> Hello Hobbsee!!! :)
<specialbuddy> yeah
<Hobbsee> hello Blah0
<specialbuddy> it's pretty much a third mouse button but you can hold it down and scroll
<Ubel> I can't find it Blah0 
<Ubel> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29551&PHPSESSID=3082c808e3e03aab00ec0a2e73a90fcb this one or?
<specialbuddy> I guess no one knows what I'm talking about
<Ubel> Changelog:
<Ubel> I found an error in the install script. Instead of replacing my files on the host, I just added the fixed install.sh script. If you use the included script and find that your kicker doesn't work, don't fear. Just rename /usr/share/apps/kicker_ORIG back to "kicker" and all will be fixed. Sorry I didn't catch it sooner
<Ubel> Blah0 :)
<Bicchi> What is the difference from booting into: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic Default"    and    "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic"
<god-zero> I Think I know what yu're talking about, but it's not a button, it's a section of the touchpad, just sectioned off by a piece of plastic
<specialbuddy> it's not a touchpad
<specialbuddy> I hate touchpads
<god-zero> ? no, hrmmm
<Hobbsee> a little button in the middle of the keyboard, used for moving your mouse around?
<Hobbsee> that's the only other thing I can think of that you're meaning
<specialbuddy> I have a little mouse button like most older laptops and a left and right mouse button and in the center is a button you hold down to scroll
<Hobbsee> ah...does the centre button paste instead?
<specialbuddy> yes, I have the little thing in the center to move the mouse around but there is another button I hold down to scroll
<specialbuddy> I know the center button works but I want to know if I can make it scroll
<specialbuddy> like it does on windows xp
<Blah0> Ubel, I am here.
<Blah0> How do I rename a file with root.
<Blah0> Ubel, sorry I am un-registered. :(
<Blah0> I cannot talk to you. :(
<Blah0> Sorry #KUbuntu.
<Hobbsee> Blah0: kdesu konqueror
<Ubel> sudo mv  /usr/share/apps/kicker  /usr/share/apps/kicker_xp
<Hobbsee> then go to the file and change it
<Ubel> sudo mv  /usr/share/apps/kicker_ORIG  /usr/share/apps/kicker
<god-zero> Is there a way to assign a hot key to scroll? That's the only way I can think of doing it... but it's involved
<Ubel> yeah or use kdesu konqueror
<Hobbsee> should be
<Ubel> well that's the url the guy gives
<specialbuddy> yeah
<specialbuddy> I'm not sure if I know how to set up a hotkey to do that
<Hobbsee> if you're going to use a hotkey, why not use page down to scroll?  I know it's a stupid question :P
<god-zero> specialbuddy: in linux/xwindows, middle button is asigned to paste, so I'm not sure it can be done
<specialbuddy> it can be done because I have a dual-boot with windows xp and that's how it is
<god-zero> I meen in linux
<specialbuddy> I hold it down and if I move the mouse up, it scrolls up, etc.
<god-zero> in windows middle button = nothing
<Blah0> Thank God!!! :) This works!!! Thank you Ubel, Hobbsee, and #KUBUNTU. :)
<god-zero> so a driver assined mb=scroll
<Hobbsee> no problems Blah0 :)
<god-zero> but in linux mb is already used
<specialbuddy> I wonder if this can be done
<lunitik> Anyone know where Kubuntu puts Kopetes emoticons.xml?
<specialbuddy> because it's nice feature when you don't have a mouse with a scroll wheel
<god-zero> shift uparrow and shift downarrow work
<jonorn> uff that install script is pretty badly done
<specialbuddy> yeah but you don't have to move your hand doing it the way I was doing it before with windows xp
<specialbuddy> I'm lazy
<specialbuddy> :)
<god-zero> lol
<specialbuddy> maybe I will figure it out one of these days
<god-zero> I understand. too bad laptops don't have extra buttons near the pad for scroll up/down/left/right
<pazzport> anyone know how to 'reenable' the session restore in kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> lunitik:  /usr/share/emoticons/Default/emoticons.xml is the only file being found so far - it doesnt look to be in the kopete folder...
<god-zero> pazzport:
<god-zero> system settings, users, session manager
<Hobbsee> lunitik: hold that thought
<lunitik> Hobbsee: thats it... dpkg -L kopete doesn't list it though... strange....
<Hobbsee> lunitik: /home/user/.kde/share/emoticons/
<Hobbsee> there's an emoticons.xml in that folder too
<pazzport> ?
<pazzport> Thanks - simple but I couldn't find it
<chx> libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable  :( how could I enable?
<chx> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<chx> I am out of ideas
<god-zero> pazzport: Kmenu, System settings. click user accounts, click session manager
<god-zero> chx: it _was_ in the repos, not anymore... google for the deb
<lwells> How do i get the "tool tips" to show up when i hover over an icon
<Hobbsee> lwells: kcontrol, desktop, panels, appearance tab, tick the top 2 boxes
<chx> god-zero: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh is the answer. googled out :)
<god-zero> chx: ya, you're right. cool
<pazzport> Thanks god-zero for the help
<Hobbsee> i'm so tempted to upgrade to breezy again...
<_jdef> anyone here uses kmldonkey
<Foodcoman> Breezy is really nice!  I would'nt go back to hoary now!   =D  Nice job!
<Hobbsee> mmm...tempting...
<jdef> hi and goodnight 
<jdef> nalioth can I bother you 
<nalioth> jdef: by all means
<nalioth> jdef: keep in mind that i may not answer immediately, as i'm just now getting back into my house from rita
<nalioth> and setting up my compters
<jdef> nalioth: were you badly affected
<nalioth> if you call pullin a 5 computer array (complete with all networking) and moving it affected, yes
<jdef> nalioth : well not to bad then you're alive and you have a home to come back too
<marndt> Hi everyone...what's the recommended repository for hoary multiverse?
<marndt> by the way, I'm running Kubuntu...
<nalioth> marndt: the one you mentioned. hoary multiverse
<nalioth> jdef: yes my trailer is still in one piece
<nalioth> jdef: did you have a question?
<jdef> you familiar with vmware
<neotrophy> I have a problem with KDM.  When I log in, it starts a brings up a blank, grey X session, then drops back to the login prompt.  GDM work fine (execpt that it doesn't seem to be able to remember my last session type)
<nalioth> jdef: did you have a question?
<PiRX[lv] > !calc repository
<ubotu> PiRX[lv] : Are you on ritalin?
<nalioth> PiRX[lv] : what are you looking for?
<PiRX[lv] > just for repositories
<PiRX[lv] > in case there are some which haven't in my sources.list
<PiRX[lv] > i'm kinda software junkie :)
<Hobbsee> well, depends what you are looking for, as to which repositories to recommend...
<PiRX[lv] > actualy i'm going to upgrade hoary to breezy
<PiRX[lv] > probably lookin forward for KDE3.5b1
<neotrophy> I have a problem with KDM.  When I log in, it starts a brings up a blank, grey X session, then drops back to the login prompt.  GDM work fine (execpt that it doesn't seem to be able to remember my last session type).  Anyone got any ideas?
<nalioth> !tell PiRX[lv]  about sources
<nalioth> PiRX[lv] : if you're using breezy, dont enable extras or backports
<MrSifty|lappy> hey
<PiRX[lv] > naolith thnx
<MrSifty|lappy> what is the default root password?
<nalioth> !tell MrSifty|lappy about root
<neotrophy> There is no root password by default
<MrSifty|lappy> oh?
<nalioth> MrSifty|lappy: read your ubotu msg
<MrSifty|lappy> how do I do that?
<neotrophy> !me neotrophy about root
<ubotu> neotrophy: I don't know
<neotrophy> !tell neotrophy about root
<MrSifty|lappy> oh, duh
<MrSifty|lappy> I see
<neotrophy> So no-one got any clues what could be goign on with kdm?
<Bicchi> my usb pen drive is not been detected what can i do to troubleshoot it?
<god-zero> I got quake 3 arena working! :) I was afraid the frame rate would be bad under linux, but it's about the same.
<god-zero> nalioth: still got all your stuff?
<Hobbsee> i'm about to update to breezy - if i have the kde 3.5 repositories enabled, do i also need the 3.4.2 repositories enabled?
<god-zero> just add the lines, don't delete/comment out any
<nalioth> god-zero: yes i do, and am slowly getting it back together
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/breezy-kde342/ breezy-updates main 
<Hobbsee> deb http://kubuntu.org/kde35beta1 breezy main
<Hobbsee> the current line is that
<Hobbsee> well, without the breezy's in the first line
<god-zero> hobbsee: dist-upgrade? ya, then comment out the 3.4.2
<Hobbsee> ok, cool
<Hobbsee> and what about the 3.5?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: leave the 3.5 if you feel like living on the edge
<Hobbsee> excellent - i do, it's awesome
<Hobbsee> i'm already using 3.5 now, so...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: standard repos have more polished 3.4.2 kde available
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> upgrading...
<satafterh> anyone know a program to convert divx to dvd
<MrShifty|lappy> does anyone know of a tutorial for configuring Mac keyboards to work with KDE? I.e. the eject button, volume, etc...
<nalioth> MrShifty|lappy: my mac keyboard works fine o-o-t-b
<MrShifty|lappy> do you have a desktop or an ibook?
* lunitik wonders how you can have 0 users?
<BlankB> !User Guide
<ubotu> BlankB: Are you smoking crack?
<lunitik> !guide
<ubotu> lunitik: What?
<nalioth> BlankB: what are you looking for?
<lunitik> !botsmack
<ubotu> I don't know, lunitik
<lunitik> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> [ubuntuguide]  out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide will soon be the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> rumour has it, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or http://ubuntu-doc.ath.cx/gnome/faqi386/C/
<eiko> hello everyone
<eiko> anyone know how i can see my windows partition in kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> rumour has it, mountwindows is Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<thoreauputic> eiko: ^^^
<eiko> cool
<eiko> is it easy to do?
<eiko> ill i see is programing code
<nalioth> eiko: what are you wanting to know?
<eiko> oh well ill find another way
<thoreauputic> silly person - left before we could tell him how to run a script...
<atty> i have download jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin. anybody can teach me how to install it?
<nalioth> atty: breezy or hoary?
<atty> hoary i think
<atty> just download kubuntu 5.04
<nalioth> atty: then open a terminal where your file is, and type ./filename.bin
<nalioth> atty: it will probably complain, so use sudo in front of the comand
<atty> sudo: filename.bin: command not found
<thoreauputic> atty: *cough* substitute the name of your file
<nalioth> atty: use the name of the file you want to install (i'm not typing it out for you)
<atty> ohh
<atty> ok ok
<brownie17> hey everyone
<nalioth> brownie17: howdy
<brownie17> nalioth, this place is pretty quit. i didn't even know it existe
<brownie17> d
<atty> i should type "sudo jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin ? am i right?
<nalioth> atty: no. "sudo ./jre_bleh-bleh.bin"
<atty> bash: /jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<thoreauputic> atty: you left out the dot
<thoreauputic> atty: ./
<atty> ohh
<nalioth> !tell atty about cli
<nalioth> atty: ubotu has sent you a msg, please follow up with the info contained
<atty> i have to learn a lot
<atty> phewwwwwwwwwww
<kianziack> hi! i have this problem 
<atty> i did put the dot
<atty> still nothing
<kianziack> i already installed yaho messenger
<brownie17> atty, it doesn't take too long, i have opnly been using ubuntu like 3 weeks. and allready i am starting to feel omfortable
<kianziack> what i want is to go chat room
<atty> bash: ./jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin: No such file or directory
<atty> i new in linux command
<thoreauputic> atty: are you in the right directory?
<atty> sorry guys
<kianziack> is there a chat room for yahoomessenger
<atty> download it at the file at desktop
<thoreauputic> atty: cd ~/Desktop
<thoreauputic> atty: then reissue the command
<atty> ok
<atty> Permission Denied????? what happen?
<thoreauputic> atty: ls -l jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin  <-- what does that say?
<atty> -rw-r--r--  1 inul inul 48836045 2005-09-27 12:59 jdk-1_5_0_05-linux-i586.bin
<thoreauputic> atty: erm - that's not the file you were talking about before
<atty> ic
<thoreauputic> jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin <---that was the one you were talking about
<thoreauputic> atty: do you have 2 java files there?
<atty> wait
<atty> i check
<atty> yup
<atty> i have 2
<thoreauputic> why?
<atty> i download it several time before
<atty> try to install it
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<atty> :D
<thoreauputic> !tell atty about sunjava
<thoreauputic> atty: read what the bot sent you in pm
<atty> ok
<kianziack> argh!!
<thoreauputic> wb nalioth 
<brownie17> !brownie17
<ubotu> I heard brownie17 is forgetful
<brownie17> !forget brownie17
<ubotu> brownie17: i forgot brownie17
<kinfo> [brownie17]  is not defined
<thoreauputic> haha
<brownie17> :)
<brownie17> whats kinfo?
<brownie17> !kinfo
<ubotu> brownie17: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<brownie17> hahahahaha
<brownie17> that's classic
<brownie17> whoever pgroammed ubotu is genius
<kianziack> <brownie17> whoever pgroammed ubotu is genius<---------- i cant go to chat room like the wondows do
<brownie17> pardon? i don't understand!
<kianziack> what i want is to go to chat room where i cant meet people
<kianziack> what i want is to go to chat room where i can meet people
<kianziack> new people
<nalioth> kianziack: you are on the wrong server
<kianziack> har har i am
<kianziack> i mean yahoo messegenr
<brownie17> you can meet me
<kianziack> i mean yahoo messenger
<brownie17> im kinda interesting... sometimes
<thoreauputic> kianziack: /join #newpeople ;-)
<kianziack> not you
<kianziack> not mirc
<brownie17> i don't wear a wig if that helps you decide
<kianziack> yahoo messenger 
<brownie17> whats wrong with me
<kianziack>  i want to use my web cam
<brownie17> ahh
<kianziack> using yahoo messenger 
<kianziack> so this it, it means i have to use window if i want to look for chat room
<brownie17> you could use wine to run yahoo messenger
<kianziack> co'z 
<kianziack> u mean the window base?
<kianziack> is that you mean
<brownie17> kianziack, yes
<brownie17> !wine
<brownie17> nalioth, soooorrry
<nalioth> kianziack: can you compile?
<kianziack> argh i dont know how to config this wine but ill try maybe with some help
<kianziack> ill try 
<kianziack> im still noobv
<kianziack> you mean winhq?
<kianziack> hmm kynpatic will do i think
<kianziack> i mean ill work with
<aftertaf__> neotrophy:  in console, try chmodding .ICEauthority fil to 777
<aftertaf> mornin all :)
<kianziack> hehe wait 
<kianziack> does any one know how to get wine and install
<kianziack> ^_^
<nalioth> aftertaf: neotrophy the .ICEauthority can be safely deleted if it stops you from logging in
<crimsun> kianziack: enable universe and install wine
<nalioth> aftertaf: neotrophy: the .ICEauthority is regenerated with each session
<aftertaf> nalioth:  oki.... knew chmodding worked, if rm ing it does too, even simpler ;)
<aftertaf> hi nalioth hows things?
<kianziack> crimsun:  ok ill try
<kianziack> crimsun: tnx
<nalioth> aftertaf: ok
<aftertaf> nalioth:  cool... had fingers crossed and eyes on the news reports :)
<nalioth> yes i'm fine now, ty
<pc22> how do in install win apps thru wine?
<crimsun> wine /path/to/app.exe
<pc22> thanks
<Hobbsee> hey all...my breezy installed screwed up badly, so i'm about to go back to hoary.  My main question is: do i need to create a separate home partition?  In the past I havent, but seeing as i'm about to redo kubuntu, i have the opportunity to now
<Hobbsee> is it a good idea to create a separate /home partition?
<shogouki> yes
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> and what file system should i use?
<shogouki> cause you can reinstall your system and keep all your app settings and accounts
<nalioth> Hobbsee: it keeps your data intact on the off chance your / goes to hell
* regeya nods in agreement
<nalioth> Hobbsee: although with *nix, you should never have to "reinstall" anything ever again
<Hobbsee> nalioth: should...yes, but there are sometimes PEBKAC problems that require reinstalls lol
<Hobbsee> or at least, that's the quickest way to fix them
<nalioth> Hobbsee: idk what a pebkac is
<Hobbsee> pebkac = problem exists between keyboard and chair :P
<nalioth> Hobbsee: but a homedir lessens the chance of catastrophic personal data loss
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> also
<Hobbsee> if i dont install all the programs that i originally had, and kept a home partition, while reinstalling
<Hobbsee> do i have to delete them or anything?
<Hobbsee> because the home partition seems to have all teh configuration settings
<Hobbsee> if that makes any sense at all...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: if you dont reinstall the programs you have configs for, the configs just take up space
<Hobbsee> right, so i could safely delete them?
<Hobbsee> the configs for the programs i dont use, that is
<Hobbsee> ah well...off i go and reinstall - good thing i backed up my data on a separate computer before i did this, as konqueror crashes everytime i opened it now - it really isnt working lol
<Hobbsee> !
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Hobbsee> now, where's that cd...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: they're your configs
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<kianziack> where can i get some cd of kubuntu
<kianziack> for free ^_^
<Hobbsee> kianziack: as in to download it?
<aftertaf> kianziack:  dl or order from kubuntu website
<kianziack> ahh ok
<kianziack> order
<Hobbsee> i dont think you can order kubuntu cd's
<Hobbsee> or you didnt use to
<kianziack> just asking ^_^
<kianziack> is it possible to install the YM window base in linux using wine
<crimsun> the what?
<kianziack> have any one try it?
<Hobbsee> http://kubuntu.org/faq.php nope you cant order the kubuntu cd's
<crimsun> what is the "YM window base"?
<Hobbsee> got no idea
<kianziack> Yahoo messenger window base
<kianziack> not the unix
<kianziack> co'z the unix base didnt have the chatroom option
<kianziack> like the mirc do
<kianziack> argh... no one get the idea
<kianziack> and even my koppete didnt work
<Hobbsee> kopete doesnt seem to do group chats on yahoo
<Hobbsee> *thinks* - is there an alternate file browser to konqueror?
<kianziack> the msn didnt work to
<kianziack> there is
<Hobbsee> wha's ti called?
<kianziack> try firefox
<Hobbsee> nah, file browser, not web browser
<kianziack> firefox for linux
<Hobbsee> already got firefox and oper
<kianziack> aws 
<Hobbsee> *opera
<kianziack> i see
<Hobbsee> i'm looking to browse the files on my system
<shogouki> kq is the best file browser, why change ?
<kianziack> yeah i think so
<Hobbsee> because my breezy installation is very, very screwed, is what i'm on now, and konqueror is crashing every time i try to open it
<kianziack> what's the problem with that
<Hobbsee> i dont think it upgraded correctly
<Hobbsee> the entire OS, that is
<shogouki> Hobbsee: midnight commander -> mc
<Hobbsee> ok, cool, thanks
<shogouki> text mode thought
<Hobbsee> bleck
<Hobbsee> ah...i can use explore2fs under windows, i expect...off to try that...
<DarkMaul> morning all
<nalioth> howdy
<DarkMaul> where can i find a list of programs for kubuntu
<DarkMaul> cause iam sitting here with a nice disk
<nextek> hi
<DarkMaul> to start installing
<nalioth> DarkMaul: packages.ubuntu.com
<nextek> hi
<nextek> 
<nextek> hi
<DarkMaul> nice
<DarkMaul> and how dos the normal installtion go
<DarkMaul> ?
<nalioth> DarkMaul: easily
<DarkMaul> well
<DarkMaul> lets give it a change
<DarkMaul> and is it save to install the breezy edition
<nalioth> DarkMaul: you can wait 10 days and install the final version
<DarkMaul> i figured it would be possible to upgrade to the full version
<nalioth> DarkMaul: it is
<DarkMaul> iam running on SUSE now
<DarkMaul> but it feels really buggy
* nalioth hates SUSE
* aftertaf likes kubuntu
<nalioth> it is so user-unfriendly
* brownie17 doesn't wear a toupee
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> well will be back in a few hours
<DarkMaul> well 
<DarkMaul> that was pretty easy
<DarkMaul> but i believe there is no Dual CPU support
<nalioth> DarkMaul: there is:
<nalioth> DarkMaul: are you familiar with debian?
<DarkMaul> not at all
<nalioth> DarkMaul: and it's packaging system?
<nalioth> DarkMaul: open a konsole and type "uname -a"
<nalioth> DarkMaul: then K > Run Application > "kdesu kynaptic"
<DarkMaul> Linux linux 2.6.12-8-386 #1 Tue Aug 30 22:41:30 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<nalioth> DarkMaul: then look for the kernel that matches the output you got from uname -a
<DarkMaul> oww
<DarkMaul> okeej
<nalioth> DarkMaul: only fine the one with -smp in it
<DarkMaul> ty
<nalioth> it'll look like this (sort of) Linux dualg5 2.6.10-5-power4-smp #1 SMP Fri Sep 23 14:28:10 UTC 2005 ppc GNU/Linux
<DarkMaul> can i fuck something i i select the wrong package in kynaptic
<nalioth> DarkMaul: language please. and you can ask here or #ubuntu if you're not sure
<DarkMaul> uhmm iam running kubuntu
<nalioth> DarkMaul: (k)ubuntu are the same critter
<DarkMaul> okay
<DarkMaul> and can i install my nvidia also through kynaptic
<nalioth> DarkMaul: if you wish
<DarkMaul> well iam having some kind off linux culture shock
<nalioth> really?
<DarkMaul> i have been working with SUSE the last few days
<DarkMaul> and this all seems verry different
<nalioth> DarkMaul: yes, freedom is scary to someone imprisoned all their life
<DarkMaul> lol
<DarkMaul> nice way to formulate it
<DarkMaul> like glxgears is something that gives me a error on the cli
<nalioth> DarkMaul: does it run at all?
<DarkMaul> nope
<DarkMaul> Segmentation fault
<nalioth> DarkMaul: not surprising
<DarkMaul> omg
<DarkMaul> well updating the kernel
<DarkMaul> Kernel Panic, meet General Failure
<nalioth> what kernel panicked on you?
<DarkMaul> nothing yet, it was a joke that a good friend of mine allways made
<DarkMaul> well new kernel so ill be rebooting
<DarkMaul> brb
<helpme> how do i install a new kdm?
<CaiN_SA> k right
<CaiN_SA> i installed kde stuff for zulu
<CaiN_SA> but i cant use it
<CaiN_SA> why ?
<helpme> zulu? whats this?
<helpme> try in the #kanotix channel.....very friendly & helpful guys there.....as good kanotix is:)
<hussam> seaLne: hi, are you still unable to get to kubuntu.org? I still can't
<seaLne> let me check
<seaLne> hmm can't traceroute maybe some idiot is firewalling icmp but i can access the website
<hussam> I can't access the website? what's the IP of the website?
<hussam> it says net timeout error in firefox
<hussam> seaLne: do you know the IP of kubuntu.org?
<seaLne> kd@napier-01:~$ host kubuntu.org
<seaLne> kubuntu.org has address 82.211.81.147
<nalioth> hussam: open a terminal and type "host www.kubuntu.org"
<nalioth> seaLne: teach a man to fish, dude
<seaLne> nalioth: i did
<nalioth> seaLne: you gave him a fish
<seaLne> *and* showed how i caught it :P
<nalioth> seaLne: you'd be surprised how many folks dont even see the extraneous data
<hussam> still can't access any kubuntu.org or ubuntu.com site. no 82.211.81.xxx ubuntu site opens
<hussam> I did sudo nscd -i hosts 
<hussam> but still the same timeouts
<nalioth> hussam: servers do go down at times
<hussam> nalioth: it's been like this here since saturday
* nalioth knows nothing
<hussam> I would really hate to have to look for another distro because of being unable to update though archive.ubuntu.com or kubuntu.org
<hussam> because I really like kubuntu
<nalioth> hussam: is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<hussam> nalioth: on my PC, it looks like it is. but it works for everybody else
<nalioth> hussam: there are MANY mirrors of archive.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> hussam: try gb.archive or us.archvive or any of the ones listed in the wiki
<hussam> nalioth: but they are all 82.211.81.182 or 82.211.81.151 
<hussam> nalioth: I also can't access the wiki. sincei it is 82.211.81.150
<nalioth> hussam: if that's so, then there is a DNS problem
<nalioth> hussam: where are you?
<hussam> nalioth: In Lebanon, but all other non (k)ubuntu related sites load properly. 
<nalioth> i suspect someone in the line doesnt like ubuntu
<nalioth> because if the whole domain is blocked.. .. ..
<hussam> lb.archive.ubuntu.com is also 82.211.81.182
<hussam> nalioth: my ISP is anti Linux lol
<nalioth> hussam: try this: put "archive.ubuntu.com" into google and click on the link it will give you
<hussam> nalioth: it says connecting to archive.ubuntu.com in the status bar
<nalioth> hussam: ok click back and click on googles cache of it
<hussam> nalioth: it will stay like this for a while then it will Net time out
<hussam> nalioth: it opens the google cache page
<nalioth> hussam: when you click on googles cache of a.u.c?
<hussam> nalioth: yes, I can access the arhcive.ubuntu.com cached page
<nalioth> then you should call your ISP and ask why the domain is blocked
<nalioth> hussam: do you have a shell acount anywhere?
<hussam> nalioth: what's a shell account?
<seaLne> hussam: in the meantime if are desperate for a package you could try using my mirror "deb ftp://mirror.cis.strath.ac.uk/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe multiverse" but you'd miss out on security stuff
<seaLne> hussam: a machine you can ssh to
<nalioth> hussam: something you might have from the uni
<aftertaf> hussam:  that sucks, man.... :/
<hussam> nalioth: I have an account on a Linux machine at the university but I'm at home now.
<nalioth> hussam: can you log in from home?
<hussam> nalioth: we have both Linux and windows at the university. No, I can't log in from home. they blocked that last year.
<hussam> seaLne: thanks for the mirror. it is working
<nalioth> hussam: if you can log in at uni and access a.u.c, then call your ISP and ask them why 
<hussam> nalioth: ok
<hussam> brb, I have to reboot
<blackflag> hello  all :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<liteinside04> hello
<liteinside04> i've been browsing d net since i installed kubuntu...
<liteinside04> but somehow I don't see the answer regarding printer sharing...
<liteinside04> I used kubuntu since monday but I cant print via network on my win98 puter...
<liteinside04> any help?...
<liteinside04> hello...
<morrow> hmmm
<liteinside04> I have my samba on...
<liteinside04> do i need to turn on NFS?
<liteinside04> i can copy & paste to the shared document on win98.. 
<liteinside04> but printing is a different thing...
<liteinside04> hello...
<liteinside04> help pls... am a newbie in linux...
<Kamping_Kaiser> liteinside04: i cant help. i dont use samba bugger all
<Kamping_Kaiser> but be warned, win98 (in my experiance) is a pig to network with...
<liteinside04> yeah...
<liteinside04> i installed the printer on my puter where kubuntu is installed but i changed the printed color from black to red...
<liteinside04> any problem with cups?
<liteinside04> :)
<liteinside04> buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...........
<liteinside04> kaiser: what do you use for networking, file sharing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> liteinside04: at home i dont (well, i use ssh ....), and at work i have one XP box that is on a samba network
<Kamping_Kaiser> :/
<Kamping_Kaiser> some ppl.
<Kinomees> how to change from 10mb half-duplex to 100mb full-duplex ?
<Kinomees> my samba wont work unless i get it fixed
<aftertaf> lunitik:  you around???
<jeh_work> Kinomees: plug your system into a modern switch
<Kinomees> cant do that ... i connect to internet via XP box
<nalioth> Kinomees: then change your nics to modern ones
<Kinomees> ?
<hussam> nalioth: I called my ISP and they said if kubuntu.org and archive.ubuntu.com work on their PCs
<hussam> nalioth: but they still time out on mine.
<nalioth> hussam: is your hosts file ok?
<hussam> nalioth: /etc/hosts is intact. I even made the guy who answered the phone at the IPS office open kubuntu.org and read the first line and he did.
<hussam> sorry ISP* office
<nalioth> hussam: is your HOSTS default?
<nalioth> b/c you DO have a blockage somewhere
<hussam> nalioth: yes /etc/hosts is the default one.
<nalioth> hussam: you'll need to ask someone with more knowledge than I
<nalioth> hussam: perhaps in #ubuntu 
<hussam> nalioth: I'm currently using the ftp mirror that seaLne game me.
<nalioth> hussam: but that is not optimal, as he doesnt have security mirrors
<hussam> nalioth: ok, I'll look up another mirror
<hussam> nalioth: this one showed on google.com http://www.lv.kernel.org/mirrors/ubuntu/dists/ 
<hussam> nalioth: http://www.lv.kernel.org/mirrors/ubuntu/ looks like a good mirror.
<nalioth> hussam: you need to find the problems out
<nalioth> mirrors lag behind in their updates
<hussam> nalioth: I know that. but after my ISP said they have no idea why it worn't work for me, I'm a bit stumped. I guess I have to go to their office, explaing stuff on the phone doesn't always work
<nalioth> or ask someone on here who is knowledgable about such things
<[square] > hi
<hussam> nalioth: I connect directly to the internet, but I can also use a proxy for connecting ( but it will work slowly) 
<hussam> nalioth: how would I use a proxy with apt-get ?
<hussam> nalioth: not systemwide since I normally don't need a proxy
<nalioth> hussam: another good question. have you tried "man apt-get"  ?
<morrow> export http_proxy=http://host:port/
<morrow> export ftp_proxy=$http_proxy
<hussam> morrow: I need it to forget export http_proxy=http://host:port/ after I close konsole.
<morrow> it does.
<hussam> morrow: excllent
<morrow> ENV variables are only for child processes, not for the parents.
<hussam> morrow: will this work if the proxy is an IP and not a full address?
<morrow> yes
<hussam> morrow, nalioth_zZz: thanks you guys are brilliant
* nalioth_zZz is just sleepy
<aftertaf> hussam:  you can enable apt-get for a proxy permanently too, if need be...
<aftertaf> you create /etc/apt/apt.conf and add a special line:
<hussam> aftertaf: how?
<aftertaf> line being  |   Acquire::http::Proxy "http://10.130.8.254:8090";       |
<hussam> aftertaf: without the | , right?
<nix101> i tried copying files form my linux drive to my windows one and it says "operation not permitted" can someone help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nix101: fat32 or ntfs
<nix101> fat32
<nix101> im a total newbie by the way, only had linux a week
<Kamping_Kaiser> lets try this
<Kamping_Kaiser> !fat32
<ubotu> [fat32]  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<nix101> im gonna do a complete format and reinstal, i just need to move my data ott his other drive on fat32 for backup first
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont remember off the top of my head. il just check it out
<nix101> ubotu how do i run that file?
<ubotu> nix101: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nix101> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> nix101: open konsole, and type 'sudo ./filename'
<Kamping_Kaiser> after downloading it to filename
<aftertaf> nix101:  ubotu is a bot ;)
* nix101 embarised
<aftertaf> !bot
<ubotu> I'm a bot, I'm a bot. Set fire to me, I'll get hot. Reply to aftertaf? I think not. Bot, jot, chicken... rhyming sucks.
<aftertaf> dont be
<Kamping_Kaiser> lmao
<Tm_T> :/
<nxv__> how can i get my irc pwd stored in konversation?
<Noffielouff> hi! Can someone tell me how to create a shotcut to /home/folder in kicker.. Can someone check uot in menu edit the command line for home button plz?
<nix101> sudo: ./winmac_fstab: command not found
<Kamping_Kaiser> nix101: have you downloaded the file?
<nix101> yea its in this folder too
<aftertaf> nxv__:  in server options somewhere......
<Kamping_Kaiser> then (i forgot a step :$) 'chmod 777 ./winmac_fstab && sudo ./winmac_fstab'
<nxv__> aftertaf: i only find the identity setup but there are only stars are displayed
<Noffielouff> anyone??
<Kamping_Kaiser> Noffielouff: i cant 
<aftertaf> nxv__:  secrecy mode :) thats normal
<ep> join #c++
<ep> nm
<aftertaf> Noffielouff:  on the panel or in the start menu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh.
<Noffielouff> on the panel
<Noffielouff> in kde
<aftertaf> you can add one to the desktop, right?
<Noffielouff> yes... but i dont know what to write in menu editor when i create new shortcut... the commandline i dont know what to write there
<konsolebox> helo pips
<konsolebox> anybody here who use ym?
<aftertaf> add one to the desktop then drag it to the panel.
<Noffielouff> ahhh
<Noffielouff> i will try one sec
<aftertaf> hehe ;)
* aftertaf is a cat skinner
* aftertaf a polyvalent one
<Noffielouff> aftertaf: THANX m8 =)
<nxv__> and ethereal says cant open display ??
* aftertaf is a polyvalent cat skinner     <-- i like that :)
<aftertaf> no pb Noffielouff 
<nix101> i can see my windows dirves now :) but when i typed"cp '/home/user/copy-me' '/media/0 GB Disk (hdb5)'" is says cp: omitting directory `/home/user/copy-me'
<aftertaf> cp -r
<aftertaf> recursive
<nix101> thats not working either, it only copied half the files
<m0ns00n> Lag time?=
<aftertaf> cp -r '/home/user/copy-me/*'
<nix101> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/0 GB Disk (hdb5)/copy-me/x': Permission denied
<aftertaf> sudo cp -r '/home/user/copy-me/*'
<aftertaf> ;)
<konsolebox> hey what's the diff doing su instead of sudo
<konsolebox> better results?
<aftertaf> nope.... 
<aftertaf> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<aftertaf> !su
<ubotu> aftertaf: Bugger all, i dunno
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> su is where it asks you for the root pw, then you become root.....
<nix101> im still getting errors
<aftertaf> sudo lets you run a cmd with root privileges, without borking the system
<aftertaf> nix101:  go on....
<konsolebox> ah
<nix101> cp: cannot create regular file `/media/0 GB Disk (hdb5)/x': Invalid argument
<aftertaf> why /x at the end?
<nix101> but ti did copy more of the fiels this time then last
<nix101> thats to cover up my file name :p
<konsolebox> does it mean i must sudo instead of su when installing new packages
<crtr> how to install rar ?
<crtr> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<crtr> when i try with sudo
<crtr> with apt-get , sry
<aftertaf> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy)
<aftertaf> crtr enable multiverse & universe...rar aint free
<aftertaf> nix101:  cant help you if i cant see the actual command..... dont worry, i wont hax0r you ;)
<konsolebox> another question pls.. how do i get the kernel source?
<aftertaf> apt-get.....
<nix101> nothing encriminating, im just a private person
<nix101> cp: cannot create symbolic link `/media/0 GB Disk (hdb5)/jre1.5.0_04/lib/i386/server/libjsig.so': Operation not permitted
<konsolebox> linux-headers?
<nix101> one fo many files
<konsolebox> are they enough?
<aftertaf> or synaptic..
<konsolebox> how bout the whole package? linux-*.bz2???
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  depends what you want to do...
<konsolebox> i need to recompile the kernel.. my video card has conflicts with intelfb
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  look in synaptic at the linux-   level of packages...
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  cant you blacklist the intelfb module?
<konsolebox> where's that?
<konsolebox> it didn't work
<nix101> i get the feeling im at a sivere disadvantage in linux by not knowing how to program
<konsolebox> where's the synaptic?
<helpme> help me! i cant access the kde theme manager in kde control center........i just set a new kdm theme...now im not able to change it
<Kamping_Kaiser> nix, no your not. (imo)
<aftertaf> nix101:  hmmm    possibly. i share your ds, then :)
<aftertaf> helpme:  edit kdmrc or .kdmrc    cant remember where it is....
<helpme> aftertaf: what to edit there?
<aftertaf> usetheme=false  i think
<aftertaf> nix101:  what helps is knowledge of console and of filesystem :)
<aftertaf> copy of sym link.... dunno what  is wxrong, depends on what you're copying i imagine...
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<konsolebox> ok
<aftertaf> apt-get to install it, sudo in front cos you need admin rights ;)
<konsolebox> ok.. u know i usually do 'apt-cache search . | grep blablablah' to find a package
<konsolebox> but i'll try
<nxv_> aftertaf: i found a way to get my pwd :)
<helpme> plz someone help me:(
<aftertaf> :) nxv_ cool
<aftertaf> helpme:  usetheme=false  i think
<nxv_> aftertaf: ethereal ;)
<nxv_> is there a neat simple texeditor like kate which stores files encrypted? or du i have pgp manual on commandline?
<LokeDK> does kde have a search tool?
<aftertaf> LokeDK:  to search what?
<LokeDK> files
<aftertaf> start menu
<LokeDK> like gnome-search-tool
<aftertaf> find files/folders on menu
<LokeDK> ah thanks.. can you give the app name? want to bind it to a keyboard shortcut
<aftertaf> right click the option on your menu....... youll find it ;)
<LokeDK> ah kfind.. thanks a lot :)
<helpme> any commands to chnage kdm?
<konsolebox> hmm.. stil dont know to do with the linux-headers-2.6.12-8-686 i installed T_T
<konsolebox> there are kernel-source-* but only up to 2.6.11.. no 2.6.12-8
<LokeDK> * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                                    [fail] 
<LokeDK> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<LokeDK> Another question.. I can't make kdm default .. login manager
<LokeDK> says that ^
<konsolebox> found it : linux-source-2.6.12 ^^
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  hehe
<aftertaf> LokeDK:  tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm ?
<LokeDK> aftertaf: yeah.. it says that
<LokeDK> the same err msg
<helpme> help me! i cant access the kde theme manager in kde control center........i just set a new kdm theme...now im not able to change it
<Hobbsee> kdm theme is different from kde theme
<aftertaf> helpme:  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<helpme> aftertaf: what do i do to it?
<aftertaf> edit that file and look for usetheme flag....
<aftertaf> i imagine....
<helpme> aftertaf: found it....should i set it to false?
<Hobbsee> can we change the background kdm picture from that folder, to any image?
<aftertaf> yes helpme :) should do it...
<helpme> Hobbsee: yes u can
<Hobbsee> ooh nice!
<helpme> yah...i discovered this today itself......and was equally happy!
<ubuntu> hi
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> hi ubuntu
<Hobbsee> i thought there was some long and complicated way you had to do it...
<helpme> aftertaf: what will i lose when i reboot?
<aftertaf> nothing normaly
<konsolebox> aftertaf: have u tried the frame buffer splash?
<Snoopotic_kbntu> every linux-live-cd i triec does not realize the correct monitor, I use... so it runs on 60mhz... thats braking my brain... ;(
<Snoopotic_kbntu> 60 hz
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  the breezy bootup thing? yep.
<Snoopotic_kbntu> may I change it manually?
<aftertaf> Snoopotic_kbntu:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf... but on live cd, not sure
<konsolebox> hmm.. i saw it in gentoo and it's kinda cool
<Hobbsee> ah ha!  finally got it to open...
<konsolebox> but it's hard to config `[:p
<Hobbsee> off to test it...
<LokeDK> aftertaf: I can live with gdm.. no problem.. but seems like I'm the only one having the problem .. tried googling.. only found something on spanish lol
<aftertaf> konsolebox:  in breezy its automatic :)
<aftertaf> LokeDK:  weird...
<LokeDK> indeed
<Hobbsee> :( sorta worked...oh well
<aftertaf> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop|start do nothing?
<konsolebox> aftertaf: breezy eh.. i'll try that when i'm thru with my video card ^^
<aftertaf> its stablish now...... but waiting is understandable
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: i rebooted the machine - was easier that wya....stayed with the new pic until i got to the login screen, then went to the default kubuntu login.  Then, at the splash screen, it seems to have displayed the new image
<LokeDK> * Starting K Display Manager...                                                   [ ok ] 
<LokeDK> But nothing happens though
<LokeDK> and stops says that it's not running
<LokeDK> stop*
<Hobbsee> heh...stablish...after i've already screwed my system with it this afternoon!
<Hobbsee> to be fair though, i did have better lack last time i tried
<LokeDK> tried to reinstall kdm too
<Hobbsee> LokeDK: what's the problem?
<LokeDK> * Reloading K Display Manager configuration...                                    [fail] 
<LokeDK> [15:07:09]  <LokeDK> invoke-rc.d: initscript kdm, action "reload" failed.
<LokeDK> kdm doesn't work
<Hobbsee> then how did you log in?
<LokeDK> gdm
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> :p silly me
<LokeDK> :)
<LokeDK> brb it said no errmsg now at dpkg-reconfigure.. gonna see if it works.. brb
<Hobbsee> hmmm...this thing looks to be really stuffed...
<burepe> Can someone answer a question for me? I am using the Kubuntu Unofficial FAQ at http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#h2add .  
<LokeDK> worked.. solution: Control Panel > Login Manager .. and that's it.. hmm
<Hobbsee> LokeDK: yay!
<LokeDK> kinda weird :)
<Hobbsee> heh...killall konqueror is effective
<burepe> Can someone answer a question for me? I am using the Kubuntu Unofficial FAQ at http://kudos.berlios. In the "How to add exra repositories" section it says to "Exit from Kate (or KWrite), saving the sources.list file (that I downloaded from the FAQ) in your working directory, then put it into effect as below: " Is the "working directory" where ever I want?
<LokeDK> Control Panel > Login Manager > Administrator Mode > "Loading..." keeps on doing that
<Hobbsee> ah well...off to kill this thing and reinstall it...
<burepe> It then asks me to do 2 commands. The first is "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M` " I am confused because the first file and the second are the same location. Is the first one supposed to be where ever I have the file that I downloaded? Also, am I supposed to put the date in the date section?
<Hobbsee> hey all :)
<Hobbsee> i'm back again
<nikkia> burepe: they aren't the same location, look more carefully at the command...
<nikkia> burepe: you'll see that the date command is surrounded by ``s, which tells the shell to execute the command enclosed, and use the result of it, so, the resulting location of the /etc/apt/sources.list.`date +.....` command will be something like /etc/apt/sources.list.20050927-1200 or something
<burepe> ok thanks. So  should run the commands as they are? 
<nikkia> burepe: if you want, though you might want to spend some time reading the manpages for the commands used, so you get a feel for what is happening, rather than just blindly trusting someone else not to trash your system
<burepe> ok 
<burepe> 22:35]  <burepe> Can someone answer a question for me? I am using the Kubuntu Unofficial FAQ at http://kudos.berlios. In the "How to add exra repositories" section it says to "Exit from Kate (or KWrite), saving the sources.list file (that I downloaded from the FAQ) in your working directory, then put it into effect as below: " Is the "working directory" where ever I want?
<burepe> [22:36]  <LokeDK> Control Panel > Login Manager > Administrator Mode > "Loading..." keeps on doing that
<burepe> [22:38]  <Hobbsee> ah well...off to kill this thing and reinstall it...
<burepe> [22:38]  *** Hobbsee has left this server. ("Konversation terminated!")
<burepe> [22:39]  <burepe> It then asks me to do 2 commands. The first is "sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M` " I am confused because the first file and the second are the same location. Is the first one supposed to be where ever I have the file that I downloaded? Also, am I supposed to put the date in the date section?
<burepe> sorry
<burepe> I understand basics like mv and the syntax
* sproingie uses that form of backup name so often he just has a one-liner script for it now
<pothead> oy,kaffiene doesn't play me mp3's today
<burepe> but I don't understand these two commands
<sproingie> burepe: the mv command is renaming the file, it's sticking the datestamp at the end
<burepe> I screwed up and did sudo mv /home/burepe/Desktop/etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.`date +%y%m%d-%H%M`
<Blissex> 'cp' has its own fairly tolerable backup options.
<burepe> I thought it was asking for the file I downloaded
<sproingie> Blissex: gnu cp does at any rate
<alvagorn> HI
* nikkia misses the old
* nikkia misses the old ;version syntax of VMS
<nikkia> wow, didn't realise that the \; in there had to be quoted :)
<nikkia> gah, that time it didn't? grrrr
<sproingie> tho on solaris i rarely had to manually back up config files since we always used wrapper scripts that wrapped around sccs
<burepe> I am confused because I downloaded a file edited it and then the commands that the faq says to do have nothing to do whith the command I edited. Now I still have the edited sources.list on my desktop and I don't know what to do with it.
<sproingie> i really wish a linux distribution would use version control on /etc at least
<sproingie> burepe: presumably it should be in /etc/apt, not your desktop?
<burepe> The faq says to download 2 files to "your work area" and it says nothing about moving them. Could you take a look at this page and explain what they mean? http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#h2add
<sproingie> working directory is the directory you're currently in.  anyway those are some terribly written instructions
<burepe> my sources.list file is empty now too
<burepe> I don't know what happened
<burepe> I was using the ubuntu unofficial faq a while ago and someone from this channel told me to use this one. I'm lost and I screwed my sources.list file
<konsolebox> wer do i get mesa-common-dev?
<hussam> how do I know which package installed a certain file?
<nxv_> is esvn brooken? cant open workdir
<sproingie> burepe: afk ... you still having probs with sources.list?
<dajomu> anyone know how to resize a win2000 server partition?
<sproingie> dajomu: qtparted will do it
<dajomu> will it resize a ntfs partition?
<sproingie> yes
<dajomu> qtparted and gparted is the same utility right?
<sproingie> they're both front ends to parted, yes
<sproingie> i tend to recommend the qt tool in the kde channel since you most likely have it
<dajomu> I tried that one on my laptop but is didnt work. do I need to download some addon or something?
<sproingie> "didn't work" doesn't help me much
<dajomu> sproingie - I unmounted the ntfs partition, but the option for resizing was still greyed out or not available. No error message
<sproingie> do you have partitions mounted already on this disk?
<sproingie> you probably need to do it from a boot disk
<sproingie> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<sproingie> that comes with qtparted on it.  just burn it, boot it, and run qtparted
<dajomu> oki. thanks. I'll give it a try
<slow-motion> hallo
<whoiam> hello musashi 
<whoiam> anybody know how to I add GPG key for kde3.5 ?
<Riddell> whoiam: gpg --import
<whoiam> Riddell: I fixed it :) thnx anyway 
<sebastian> I using kde as window mangager for Ubuntu, but my litle sister miss games, where are the KDE games I ask?
<Hydrogen> oddly enough, under the kdegames package
<Hydrogen> :P
<sebastian> Oh, I had to reaload the apt pakages info.  Thanks anyway. :)
<foodcoman> =D
<Kaiba> how does one repair their network when you can't go into admintrator options and when you go in through root the settings don't save?
<mzelem> hello, anyone know how to get mp3's playing?
<wellso> hi there every1
<obontu> hey
<mzelem> hello, anyone know how to get mp3's playing?
<Riddell> mzelem: in which program?
<obontu> i'm using 1024x768 and whenever i restart ubuntu it switches back to 1024x1280
<obontu> i tick "default" but it won't work
<Riddell> mzelem: gstreamer0.8-mad for amarok and kaffeine, akode-mpeg for hoary
<mzelem> well, xmms, or amarok would be fine... 
<wellso> how would i go about upgrading to breezy from hoary?
<mzelem> I tried apt-get install gstream0.8-mad but it wouldn't find it
<foodcoman> mzelem: Have you updated your repositories?
<foodcoman> http://kudos.berlios.de <--has a kubuntu guide that covers repositories for Hoary.
<mzelem> k...
<foodcoman> mzelem: also maybe try Kynaptic or Synaptic for install, easier search.  However that FAQ has some great help for command line also.
<mzelem> ok, thanks
<foodcoman> =)
<mzelem> every time I try to open up Kynaptic, after it asks for the password it closes the program
<foodcoman> Have you ever changed the sudo password?
<for1> Is it possible to have different desktop environments on different Desktops Something like KDE on Desktop 1,GNOME on Desktop 2 Windowmaker on Desktop 3 etc.
<foodcoman> I use the same password as I do for my primary user.
<mzelem> yeah, me too
<mzelem> but if I type the wrong password then it tells me but if I type the right password it flips out
<foodcoman> for1: I havent a clue!  Sorry, sounds tough though, alot to load.
<foodcoman> mzelem: does sudo work in console?
<mzelem> um... dunno
<mzelem> I just switched from Suse... not sure exactly what sudo is...
<hydrogen> sudo allows you do use root commands as user
<hydrogen> its ubuntu's prefered way of doing things, instead of becoming root
<for1> oh , u know what earlier when i was on A FC 2 system ,  the DE used to switch between KDE and GNOME e.g. i used to boot into kde session but after abt 5 minutes of login the DE changed back to gnome
<foodcoman> mzelem: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/swmgmt.html#h2get  Read the from command line section if Kynaptic giving you trouble.
<mzelem> oh... so su is frowned upon...
<foodcoman> for1: Havent seen that with Kubuntu/Ubuntu yet, my first install was Ubuntu with Gnome, then added KDE, no problems.
<foodcoman> mzelem: I think the approach is rather than a perm instance, its per command.
<mzelem> i see... 
<foodcoman> a sudo -i does about the same as an SU, but I am sure some would suggest avoiding it.
<mzelem> well, running kynaptic from the commandline seems to have worked fine
<foodcoman> I am not sure I totally understand its benefits, but it is not restrictive.
<foodcoman> Anything you need root, use........ sudo command
<foodcoman> Been having trouble browsing my windows network with Breezy.
<mzelem> well, still no gstreamer0.8-mad... but plenty of other gstreamer0.8* packages...
<foodcoman> Did you update your repos?
<mzelem> yeah...
<foodcoman> Have you tried xmms for playing MP3?
<mzelem> yeah, that didn't work
<foodcoman> hrmmm.
<mzelem> either that or it won't play mp3's over samba....
<foodcoman> Odd, all the base installs worked great for me.
<foodcoman> Hahaha, at least your Samba is working, I cant get to my windows stuff, but I am playing with the beta, Probably me though.
<mzelem> actually, I am still having issues with my samba... I had to find it some wierd way
<foodcoman> mzelem: have you been doing update(s) and upgrade(s)
<Mose`> yo
<mzelem> well, actually, I am on a completely fresh install right now, I just installed this this morning
<mzelem> it probably would be a good idea to update....
<foodcoman> Hoary or the new Breezy?
<foodcoman> sudo apt-get update <-- in console
<mzelem> the new one
<foodcoman> then
<foodcoman> sudo apt-get upgrade
<foodcoman> You might want to use different repos than the ones at Kudos.
<foodcoman> If you dont mind a direct message I will send them to you?
<mzelem> well, actually, I'm using whatever repos are set up by default
<buz> is there any way to get temperature readings from an usb drive?
<buz> hddtemp says
<buz> /dev/sda: Maxtor 6L200P0:  known drive, but it doesn't have a temperature sensor.
<foodcoman> buz: No clue!
<foodcoman> mzelem: Have you uncommented any of the lines?
<mzelem> um... any of the lines where?
<foodcoman>  in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mzelem> nope, haven't even looked at it...
<foodcoman> that is the config file for all the repositories which are available to update and software.
<mzelem> ok... any suggestions on what I should do with that file?
<foodcoman> Mine might not be perfect like the guru's, but it I have like 17,000+ packages available for install and upgrade.
<mzelem> cool... so how do I know which repositories I should be using?
<foodcoman> cant spam in forum, so no file posts, but I can message you direct?  OK?
<mzelem> sure
<Fraeon> Any Banshee users?
<foodcoman> Let me know when you have it all.
<spiral> hi
<foodcoman> Hello spiral 
<foodcoman> Fraeon: Never used it.
<zAo^> Fraeon, the music app you mean?
<Fraeon> Yeah.
<Fraeon> I never had luck with amaroK when syncing an ipod :P
<Fraeon> Seems to work with Banshee but I have my own problems with it
<newcomer> if i copy /var/cache/apt/archives to a cd.....then do a fresh install...put the archives folder back in place....do apt-get <name of packages in folder>.....will it all get installed without internet? plz answer
<bobesponja> does breezy comes with kdevlop or do I need to use universe package?
<newcomer> bobesponja: ive heard it doesn't
<newcomer> u can see it in the full package list also...aint there.....i say its a shame..that even kubuntu dvd should miss out on kdevelop
<bobesponja> newcomer: yeah i was desappointed the dvd didnt come with neither digikam nor kdevelop
<bobesponja> as I didn't have the net, i downloaded the dvd before travelling 
<bobesponja> :(
<bobesponja> newcomer: and how about the 3. preview?
<bobesponja> 3.5
<bobesponja> do you know if it comes with kdevelop?
<newcomer> no....i couldnt find it in packages list at distrowatch
<newcomer> bobesponja: have u tried kanotix?
<newcomer> ive found it to be much better than kubuntu
<`ph8> ah h ello all
<`ph8> was hoping this channel was here
<`ph8> I've just dist-upgraded to breezy and when i boot, after all the processes have started and [ok] 'd etc. I get a blank screen for maybe three seconds  then i get thrown into the terminal
<orace|> :(
<`ph8> runlevel is 3
<`ph8> it was 2
<`ph8> which was odd
<orace|> that's plain mean :(
<`ph8> but how do i debug kde?
<`ph8> anyone know where its error logs are etc?
<`ph8> or is it X i need to be debugging?
<`ph8> and i'm assuming i can't multi task in terminal only? i.e. i'll have to quit irssi to try this
<orace|> start with X, kde, kdm
<`ph8> kdm is running
<`ph8> which is odd
<`ph8> surely?
<orace|> yes you can
<orace|> alt+F1 etc
<orace|> alt+F2 etc
<`ph8> good call
<`ph8> sec then
<orace|> gives you nwe virtual terminals
<orace|> new*
<`ph8> mega
<`ph8> who needs a desktop :p
<orace|> :)
<orace|> I don't know if/where kde and kdm logs
<orace|> try locate + grep
<orace|> I don't have access to my kubuntu lappy now
<orace|> :\
<libben> http://hem.passagen.se/standby/bilder/DSC01009.JPG tooked this today when i was tailing his ass in 130 mph. and maxxed zoomed on my SE K750i mobile phone.
<`ph8> fatal server error
<`ph8> could not open default font 'fixed'
<`ph8> x server's font paths might be misconfigured
<`ph8> and or fonts may be installed locally and not configured correctly
<`ph8> think i should remove xfonts-base and reinstall?
<`ph8> or will that not do anything?
<`ph8> dpkg --status xfonts-base says install ok
<`ph8> brb trying a reboot, hold those thoughts!
<`ph8> :)
<orace|> allright
* orace| holds
<libben> sorry,,, teh mph aint right was more about 110 mph.
<ubuntu> algum brasileiro aqui ?
<utter_> a while back a kind soul helped with a ppc kdevelop problem...
<ubuntu> qual o comando para instalar o kubuntu no HD ?
<utter_> now I have another - kdevelop3 on Breezy PPC says it can't install
<ph8> success!
<ph8> thanks for help
<orace|> yay
<orace|> great pheight
<ph8> hope it's not a fluke :p
<ph8> Anything super cool about breezy i should know about?
<orace|> it shouldn't have happened though :+
<orace|> yeah
<ph8> not positive as to why it did
<ph8> i installed xfs
<ph8> which i think sorted it
<ph8> should i have xfs on a desktop though?
<orace|> what's xfs
<ph8> X Font Server
<orace|> isn't that the SGI filesystem?
<orace|> oh
<ph8> i had a couple of errors while dist-upgrading
<ph8> so maybe it happened then
<orace|> oh
<ph8> firefox crashed it or somesuch
<utter_> anyone using ppc Breezy?
<elvirolo> hi all
<ph8> ppc?
<elvirolo> is anyone using NFS ?
<utter_> power PC
<utter_> It's running on a Mac iBook
<foodcoman> utter_: There are ones who do, just timing in the channel!
<slow-motion> <ph8> i had a couple of errors while dist-upgrading < *g* i read terrorrists
<ph8> lol
<ph8> they raided the house to get to my code, but they had to wait till breezy was finished
<slow-motion> lol
<ph8> they've helicoptered away now :p
<seaLne> bah restarted my machine and konq crashes as soon as i start it
<Tm_T> ok
<seaLne> elvirolo: what are you wanting to know about nfs?
<utter_> foodcoman: cheers - someone helped me before but like a fool I upgraded ;)
<elvirolo> seaLne: well, i'd like to share files between my two ubuntu boxes
<seaLne> sounds like nfs would be fine
<elvirolo> seaLne: but the thing is ... NFS doesn't appear in the KDE dialog, only SAMBA
<seaLne> which dialog?
<elvirolo> so i was wondering what package i had to install
<seaLne> nfs-kernel-server
<elvirolo> kcontrol => network => file sharing
<seaLne> you then put lines such as "/path/to/export/ other.host(rw)" in /etc/exports
<elvirolo> ok thanks :)
<seaLne> to mount it on the other machine you'd do mount otherhost:/path/to/export /mnt or similar, you can also put it in /etc/fstab
<elvirolo> ah it acts just like another partition
<elvirolo> i didn't know that, thanks :)
<seaLne> elvirolo: yep
<mzelem> anyone know how to get sound working on xmms and gaim at the same time (or any program for that matter)
<redtech`java> my laptop now freezes after loading the desktop after loading a series of updates.  I am now booted into the recovery mode, is there anything I can check to get an idea of what problems I'm experiencing?
<str> hi all
<str> I'm upgrading to breezy!
<str> nice new login
<ttyS0> sorry for lame question, but if i can run any apps on kdm startup?
<gdh> Anyone who can answer a question about linux-image version numbers?
<_osh> gdh: just ask. if someone knows they'll tell you.
<gdh> I've just been reading the changelog.Debian for 2.6.12-9.14 - the previous is 2.6.12-8.13 - why the bump of 8 -> 9? Why not 8.14, and what's with the '8' or '9' in the first place?
<gdh> heh :)
<gdh> GMTA =)
<_osh> gdh: I'm assuming it has something to do with the deb-package. Can't really tell what the 9 stands for though. Some bigger change perhaps. Someone in #debian might know.
<gdh> oki =)
<_osh> I do some rpm-packaging for a living, there I use the versioning number like softwareversionmajor.minor-rpmversion, where I update the rpmversion whenever I roll a new package. Say if I've done something wrong.
<_osh> I'm guessing they're doing something similar.
<_jb> Hi
<gdh> _osh: Oh I perfectly understand the 'package version number', just curious as to the 'major-minor' bumping :)
* Lloyd__ is away: Back soon
<_carlos> Apa PEAAAAAAAAAAAA
<_carlos> Me pica la polla
<_carlos> Hi everybody
<_carlos_> Pos vale
<_osh> Is there something similar to the windows "portfolio" functionality in kubuntu? Synching my laptop with my server in an easy way? 
<_osh> I'm thinking gui here. I'm well aware of rsync but don't want to use it.
<_osh> I want something where I can just push a button and have both places in sync with eachother.
<libben> is there something wrong with my sources? cause i get alots of failing on many repos. http://pastebin.com/376172 my sources.. should i update it ?
<Riddell> libben: breezy needs constant  apt-get update
<gdh> _osh: look for 'unison' - the UI is quite hideous last time I used it.. but it might be enough.
<_osh> gdh: Unison. Will have a look at that. Thanks a bunch.
<libben> Riddell: u mean the reload function in synaptic ? thats when i get the errors.
<libben> or errors
<libben> it tells me it fails on some repos
<nalioth> libben: breezy is gonna fail until oct 13
<ph8> i thought it was 23?
<nalioth> libben: why you need to update at least every day
<ph8> i'm running breezy with no major issues atm
<ph8> but it's only been up for 7 hours
<_osh> same here...
<nalioth> i should say: apt-get updates may have some pkg failures until oct 13 (cuz they're being worked on)
<libben> now when i looked at wich repos failing, it was mainly the horay extras that failed
<libben> all other worked.
<ph8> why do you still have hoary extras on breezy?
<nalioth> libben: hoary extras are not for breezy
<libben> nalioth: well i know =) but there aint extras for breezy
<libben> thats why im using horays for that
<nalioth> libben: not yet. let them finalize breezy first
<nalioth> libben: i'd not use hoary anything on breezy
<alvarito> olaaa
<libben> well, i needed rar that could support 3.4 version
<libben> thats why
<libben> and it was in there
<libben> btw
<libben> http://hem.passagen.se/standby/bilder/DSC01009.JPG tooked this today when i was tailing his ass in 130 mph. and maxxed zoomed on my SE K750i mobile phone.
<libben> hmm... mph aint right, should be around 110~ mph
<nalioth> libben: just use kph
<libben> ok it was above 160 kph
<libben> thought it was a funny plate.
<orace|> cool
<libben> gonna have linux26 on mine
<libben> so its more updated =)
<orace|> hehe
<noobietux> hello there
<noobietux> i have a serious problem with konqueror : it keeps on crashing without being fully loaded. I tried an "apt-get install --reinstall konqueror" and then with all KDE & QT packages but nothing changed
<noobietux> i even installed KDE 3.5 but still the same problem
<Hydrogen> noobietux: rm -rf ~/.kde and try?
<noobietux> I have already tried
<nalioth> noobietux: dont remove it, just rename it
<noobietux> well the only clue i have is that this problem happened after i deleted a konqueror.rc or else file in the ~.kde folder
<aseigo> Hydrogen: ug. please don't recomend that to people..
<aseigo> Hydrogen: since that will delete their bookmarks, calendars, contacts, etc, etc
<Hydrogen> aseigo: and there is no way to know what exactly is the thing thats breaking it
<Hydrogen> of course, a mv would have been better
<aseigo> Hydrogen: there are a limited number of things it can be, though
<noobietux> oh it's ok it's the first thing i have done when seeing konqueror behaving abnormally
<aseigo> e.g. ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/*
<mrmarcel> hi
<aseigo> or ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc
<aseigo> other possibilities, if that doesn't work, are things like the khtml settings, caches...
<noobietux> the fact is that it behaves poorly after i have deleted those files
<aseigo> but since it happened when there was a deletion of konquerorrc, then i'm going to guess it's konq data specific
<noobietux> (sorry for my english)
<aseigo> noobietux: if you remove those files, then it uses the system wide ones. that would indeed be a problem =)
<aseigo> (if using the system wide configs are causing crashes, that is)
<cyne> hi all :)
<noobietux> yes i think so but i am unable to locate those system wide settings
<noobietux> and i had "apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-default-settings" several times
<nalioth> noobietux: have you "apt-get remove --purge kdebase"
<nalioth> kubuntu-desktop wont remove anything
<noobietux> no, good idea nalioth i try this
<noobietux> yes i experienced reconfiguring metapackages is useless
<noobietux> it didn't worked
<cyne> Kubuntu rules!
<noobietux> maybe i have a way to investigate : #187 0xb6a75280 in __malloc_initialize_hook () from /lib/tls/libc.so.6
<noobietux> from Krash handler
<cyne> anyone know how to stop sound skipping?
<cyne> when playing mp3 etc
<kalenedrael> It may be a problem with the MP3.
<cyne> kalenedrael: nope because it even does it with the sound test in the System area
<kalenedrael> Check the CPU usage to see if there is anything anomalous. Sometimes the sound server likes to take up tons of CPU doing nothing.
<cyne> ok
<kalenedrael> I have a question of my own, actually. I run a 64-bit system, and I want to install a bunch of 32-bit libs so I can run 32-bit apps, because some apps don't play nice with 64-bit.
<kalenedrael> How do I do this? apt doesn't like it when I try to install 32-bit packages.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: in the long run, you'd be better running k7 or 686 kernel
<kalenedrael> Hmm.
<kalenedrael> I dunno.
<kalenedrael> I like the 64-bit kernel.
<nalioth> kalenedrael: then you'll be in chroot hell tryin to get your 32bit stuff to run nicely
<cyne> kalenedrael: the artsd process is taking 153,000 in virtual memory and 20% of the CPU
<cyne> hmmmm
<cyne> that is a big sound process ?
<Hydrogen> err, thats arts sucking away
<cyne> ok i fixed it somehow
<cyne> by mucking around with KMix :)
<noobietux> ok my problem with konqueror is fixed
<noobietux> i had to "apt-get remove --purge libkonq4" et then reinstall it
<nalioth> noobietux: great!
<noobietux> thanks a lot for your help though
<noobietux> (rox filer was a pain in the neck for me)
<noobietux> i hav a last question : does anyone knox hox to have to get back the usefull sidebar ?
<noobietux> s/hav/have
<nalioth> noobietux: F9
<noobietux> s/knox/know & s/hox/how (sorry)
<noobietux> okay seems easy :) thanx
* str thougth noobietux  was using some weird h4x0r l33t3 plugin
<noobietux> nope i just deleted konquerorrc because i couldn't find my sidebar
<kalenedrael> Hmm.
<str> noobietux: find  .kde | grep konqueror -i
#kubuntu 2006-09-25
<sara> hello
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> i have a question ;d
<lupine_85> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org".
<lupine_85> !info openoffice2 edgy
<ubotu> Package openoffice2 does not exist in edgy
<ubuntu> iam using a ubuntu live cd now
<ubuntu> my windows is not working at all
<ubuntu> iam getting blue screens so its kinda wonderfull i can get on linux
<fleissigfiona> !info openoffice dapper
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in dapper
<gnomefreak> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-2ubuntu12.1 (dapper), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64)
<fleissigfiona> can anyone help? i have some programs which i think i got through adept. they don't show up on the menu even though they are gui, cos i think adept kind of bummed the last bit due to an error, does anyone know how to get them onto the menu?
<gnomefreak> fleissigfiona: that would depends on the program and hwo you got it
<Teller> Hi! How do I change my locale?
<lupine_85> " (Only available for amd64 ia64)" is that right...?
<gnomefreak> lupine_85: yeah ia 64 i think is the *86 kernels (not sure if its built for ppc but i thought it was
<pete_> i am having mad problems with wireless, what happens if my card is not listed with the ndiswrapper people? where should i look now?
<OOD> ia64 is the Itanium 64-bit processor, there isn't any port to Itanium-64
<OOD> any ubuntu port*
<sean> pete:- what's the card?
<pete> sean: Could you please say pete_ as to avoid pinging me?
<pete> You got my hopes up for a second =P
<fleissigfiona> gnomefreak: through adept
<gnomefreak> fleissigfiona: still doesnt tell me anything
<gnomefreak> fleissigfiona: what programs?
<fleissigfiona> im not really sure as i cant see them to know what they are
<fleissigfiona> never mind
<pete_> sean: sorry i was away for a second, the card is a ralink 2500
<pete_> sean: i read that the rt2400 drivers may work, but i am reluctant to try those drivers because they require that i upgrade my kernel
<lupine_85> pete
<lupine_85> the rt2x00 drivers require you to update your kernel. The legacy drivers work fine on 2.6.15
<lupine_85> there is even a repo :p
<shadowraven> is there a command that will let me save all the irc channels i have so they will come up when i start IRC?
<gnomefreak> shadowraven: what irc cllient?
<shadowraven> konversation
<lupine_85> put them into auto-join
<gnomefreak> shadowraven: you should beable to edit the config file to autojoin
<gnomefreak> or easier if there is an autojoin section :)
<pete_> lupine_85: i googled legacy drivers and i am still unclear about what that means, what should type in to get more info?
<gnomefreak> pete_: nvidia legacy drivers
<lupine_85> legacy drivers are the ones called, rt2400, rt2500, rt2570, rt61
<pete_> ah ok
<lupine_85> the new drivers are all dealt with by "rt2x00"
<pete_> off of serial monkey?
<lupine_85> yep
<pete_> ok
<pete_> ty
<lupine_85> use the CVS, not the betas
<steveire> where should my firefox extensions be?
<steveire>   /usr/lib/something?
<steveire> ah, they're under ~/.mozilla
<stephan___> salut
<stephan___> y'as des francais dans le coin
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<unix_infidel> why is it that when i do ls -la | grep folder the folder size is 4096 instead of the true size of the folder?
<unix_infidel> true folder size being reported by konq.
<lupine_85> unix_infidel: because the directory is a file
<lupine_85> use du -hs instead
<unix_infidel> lupine_85: thanks.
<unix_infidel> the more i learn about *nix the less i find out i know :)
<D4m4ge> hi
<D4m4ge> !swsusp2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swsusp2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpiccolo_> anyone help me get phpmyadmin up?
<troy> hola folks - just did dist-upgrade to edgy, everything seems to be working fine (for me) - but, apt held back 27 packages (mostly python modules) - and won't upgrade them - what do I do to force it to update?
<Skrot> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DollyD> anyone know about a great wifi program?
<Torched> my microwave is a great wifi program
<lupine_85> rutilt
<lupine_85> not in the repos though
<xJPM100x> sup eveyone
<xJPM100x> everyone*
<lupine_85> the networking module of system settings does an ok job
<unix_infidel> how can i get gtk-engines to work correctly with gtk apps when i havent installed gnome-desktop
<unix_infidel> i've creatd the proper entry in .gtkrc-2.0
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<sync00> Ok, so I am having trouble installing my printer.  I was in here before, and was told to go to system - settings - printers, but I have no printers option in either system or settings
<|lostbyte|> sync00, i think they meant KMENU > System Settings > Printers
<sync00> is KMENU not the big K in the lower left of the screen?
<sync00> lol I'm such a noob
<|lostbyte|> yes that K
<sync00> well, there is no system settings, there is a system, and a settings, but neither contain Printers
<lupine_85> then go to 'run command...' and run 'kcontrol'
<Junis> sync00: yuy mas have System Preferences on Kmenu
<|lostbyte|> sync00, after what lupine_85 said, Peripherals > Printers
<sync00> lupine_85 THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! *hugs* :p
<sync00> hehe, thanks guys :)
<Torched> someone go write some drivers for my printer
<Torched> chop fucking chop
<lupine_85> www.turboprint.de
<ryanakca> Torched: that's not really the best way to get cooperation...
<Torched> you're wasting keystrokes ryanakca
<ryanakca> I am :)
<benh> I'm having weird troubles updating to 3.5.4 on dapper
<benh> some packages are kept back due to missing dependencies
<benh> and I've lost anti-aliasing of text everywhere
<zorglu_> q. is there a nice tool to config the firewall on kubuntu ?
<benh> amarok isn't installable neither (1.4.3)
<benh>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<benh> are the packages on kubuntu.org busted ? on ppc maybe ?
<ryanakca> zorglu_: You usually don't need a firewall on Linux, but if you really want to set one up. just a sec
<ryanakca> benh: go "sudo apt-get install libvisual-0.4-0"
<benh> ryanakca: nope
<benh> Package libvisual-0.4-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<benh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<benh> is only available from another source
<benh> E: Package libvisual-0.4-0 has no installation candidate
<benh> benh@tika:~$
<benh> would have been too easy :)
<ryanakca> no clue, and please use pastebin next time :)
<benh> am I missing a source ? I have dapper, dapper-updates, dapper-security
<benh> and
<benh> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-354 dapper main
<benh> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 dapper main
<benh> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-152 dapper main
<benh> pastebin for only 3 lines ? heh
<ryanakca> well, are you using konversation?
<benh> yes
<zorglu_> riding the edge, hence you frequently fall ? :)
<ryanakca> then you should have a dialog that pops up saying "you are pasting more than 1 line, cancel or edit". Select edit, and you can put it all on one line...
<benh> heh, thanks, but I'm been around irc long enough... I just don't see the point of going to pastebin for a handful of lines
<benh> it's not like I was pasting an Xorg.0.log :)
<benh> anyway
<benh> there seem to be some package brokenness there, though it might be a ppc specific issue, just wondering if somebody here had a clue
<ryanakca> zorglu_: might want to look into the packages 'fwbuilder' 'fireflier-client-kde' 'guarddog' and 'kmyfirewall'
<zorglu_> ok thanks :) i keep it for the log, tomorrow first thing :)
* ryanakca goes back to making his chainmail
<ryanakca> np
<zorglu_> ryanakca: somepeople just tried dictionary attack on my ssh, i dont want it to go on :)
<ryanakca> ouch... iptables maybe?
<ryanakca> zorglu_: or no... kmyfirewall is your best bet... a nice front end for iptables
<zorglu_> yep they will all do iptable :)
<zorglu_> ok will do , now sleep :)
<zorglu_> have fun :)
<ryanakca> lol, cheers
* ryanakca thinks he should look at his access.log more than once a year... I might find it interesting...
<benh> ryanakca: do you have this libvisual version installed ? can you tell me from which pool it comes ? the amarok pool itself doesn't have it (I'm checking on kubuntu.org atm)
<benh> doh !
<benh> ok
<benh> it's in 1.4.2 pool but not in 1.4.3
<benh> so you are supposed to -add- those source.list entries instead of replacing them ? weirdo
<ryanakca> no clue... I have it installed... I'm running edgy...
<benh> yeah, I'm pondering updating to edgy
<ryanakca> go for it...
<ryanakca> just make sure to back up :)
<ryanakca> and make sure you can live without a computer for a couple of days if something goes wrong
* ryanakca recommends running a fresh install... it'll save you a pile of trouble...
<benh> I suppose I can do that, just need to salvage a couple of things from /usr/local
<unix_infidel> anyone know how i can get gtk icon themes to work in ubuntu without having gnome installed.
<unix_infidel> ??
<unix_infidel> i've made the proper entries in .gtkrc-2.0
<DollyD> how do i launch networkmanager
<Chani> hmm.
<Chani> I'm fiddling with printer stuff and just got an error dialog with no text. this worries me.
<Chani> kde was updating driver stuff.
<Chani> yay! it seems to have installed the driver properly!
<Chani> ...but I can't test until I get to school tomorrow
<Chani> so nice when I can get a solution just by following links in the topic :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I just noticed the icons on the desktop. the fonts are black text with white outlines.
<Dr_willis> there a way to change that?
<Dr_willis> reverse it. :P
<unix_infidel> yaay flux is acting up :(
<j2daosh> what program will burn data cd's?
<j2daosh> bootable isos
<unix_infidel> j2daosh: k3b
<j2daosh> do i get the option to change the write speed for each disk?
<j2daosh> my will burn at 48 but i need to burn at 8
<unix_infidel> of course.
<j2daosh> god :)
<j2daosh> good:)
<flaccid_> favourite free arcade style game(s) ?
<j2daosh> crap.... i just loaded k3b but i set it for 8x when my burner can do 52x... how do i change that?
<j2daosh> ignore me im retarded
<CVirus> LOL
<Kyral> j2daosh: sokay we all have moments like that
<Kyral> "Whats that program...edits text....exits with :wq!..." "Vim?" "YAH!"
<j2daosh> son of a bitch
<j2daosh> how do i make this program not change to a different write speed?
<Kyral> dunno
<Kyral> I just say "Auto"
<j2daosh> yeah wouldn't mind cept for the fact i have to burn this image at4x
<Kyral> See the box that says "auto"?
<j2daosh> oh that sucks...
<Kyral> It should be a dropdown :P
<j2daosh> yeah i changed that to 4x
<j2daosh> but it sswitched to 24x
<Kyral> I dunno
<Kyral> File a bug :P
<j2daosh> my burner wont burn that slow....
<j2daosh> :(
<Kyral> lol
<qu1ckfr0st> anyone here know anything about playing dvds?
<j2daosh> that really bites.... i dont think i have a burner in the house that will burn that slow...
<Kyral> libdvdcss
<unix_infidel> anyone here getting some X server problems when initializing SHMConfig or DPMS tools?
<j2daosh> yeah... u put it in
<j2daosh> lol
<unix_infidel> SPEFICICALLY INDEPENDNET of acpi that Kubuntu has setup as default?
<j2daosh> well with any luck my ultrasparc will take the cd at 24x
<Kyral> oooo SPARC
<qu1ckfr0st> eh the kaffeine player doesnt really play any of the dvds i own.
<Kyral> OpenSolaris?
<j2daosh> yeah
<j2daosh> its an older system though
<j2daosh> :P
<j2daosh> im just going to use it for storage and ftp site
<Kyral> It shouldn't matter how fast it was burned
<Kyral> as long as it was a good burn
<qu1ckfr0st> what program do you use to watch movies?
<j2daosh> it didn't take one at 48
<Kyral> Codiene
<j2daosh> and i read on a forum that i need to burn at lower speed
<Kyral> (And Kaffiene for mounted ISOs)
<j2daosh> <-- gxine
<j2daosh> xine
<qu1ckfr0st> Codiene for watching movies?
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> Codiene
<Kyral> Whatever Codiene doesn't like Kaffiene does lol
<qu1ckfr0st> alright, ill look into that
<j2daosh> well lets see if this sucker works....
<j2daosh> if not i will have 2 coasters...
<j2daosh> i hate solaris....
<j2daosh> its ugly and uncooperative
<j2daosh> is solaris considered linux or unix?
<unix_infidel> unix.
<unix_infidel> heh, you hate solaris b/c its ugly?
<j2daosh> figures
<CVirus> j2daosh: FGI
<unix_infidel> try working with AIX :p
<j2daosh> lol i have at work
<j2daosh> its uglier
<j2daosh> but whats just as ugly is tru 64
<unix_infidel> gonna actually see if i can get down with freebsd for some actual work.
<j2daosh> lol but the system that really took the cake at work for being the all time pos is DGuiX
<j2daosh> nothing like a 1970 bank system lol
<j2daosh> made in 1980
<unix_infidel> nice.
<j2daosh> that pos is so old it still has reel 2 reel tapes
<unix_infidel> ok, this is bad, less than 50MB left on 512MB stystem.
<Torched> lots of people still use reel to reel
<unix_infidel> multitasking in windows is NOT fun.
<j2daosh> lol thats why u use *nix
<j2daosh> then you can get something done
<j2daosh> without the overhead of the OS
<menace> Does kubuntu linux come with Yast?
<unix_infidel> j2daosh: nah, i've been using a lot of windows specific software lately.
<crimsun> menace: no
<j2daosh> and the spyware that comes installed on windows systems lol
<Torched> no
<flaccid_> !yast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Torched> !yeast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> j2daosh: i havent had ANY spyware or malware or bugs on any of my win32 systems in almost a year.
<zor0> I think yast is strictly SuSE
<Torched> ubuntu can't even make bread
<j2daosh> lol windows is spyware
<unix_infidel> j2daosh: not like i run it.
<zor0> heh, with genuine advantage, it is
<flaccid_> windows is malware
<unix_infidel> j2daosh: i run windows CE and then build on top of that :)
<unix_infidel> BOOYAH1
<j2daosh> good man
<j2daosh> lol
<unix_infidel> its like NFS for the soul.
<flaccid_> time to make coffee
<flaccid_> its fuckin cold
<unix_infidel> erm, LFS*
<flaccid_> oops sorry bout language
<zor0> I run XP and then install counter strike on it, and then reinstall it every 4 months when it forks itself
<j2daosh> windows wouldn't have so many damn security holes if they wouldn't purposely leave holes in their shit for them to get in to your comp with
<menace> Is there a program that is like yast for kubuntu?
* flaccid_ needs to find v cheap copy of counter strike
<Torched> why would you want to play counterstrike?
<zor0> flaccid_ : 1.6 is $10 now :)
<zor0> torched: becuase counterstrike is teh skit?
<Torched> it's teh skeet
<j2daosh> just play americas army
<Torched> just don't play FPS....
<j2daosh> its like counter strike but the us army made it and its free
<zor0> hm, I've been meaning to try it
<j2daosh> what is fps? i saw a movie of this dude playing it (funny as hell when he got headshot)
<zor0> but cs 1.6 has a special place on my hard disk :P
<Torched> what j2daosh
<j2daosh> lol well not aa2.7 can take its place
<j2daosh> what does fps stand for?
<Torched> first person shooter...
<j2daosh> oh...
<j2daosh> nevermind
<j2daosh> thought that was a game name
<Torched> do less drugs kid
<zor0> oh, whoever was asking about yast, what yast functionality do you want?
<j2daosh> there was a video of this guy playing battlefield or someHELL YES!!!!
<j2daosh> ubuntu on sparc... oh happy days
<Torched> what's so good about that
<zor0> lol, why sparc? whats is the advantage of sparc over the usual x86?
<Torched> he doesn't know
<j2daosh> the fact that my sparc server isn't going to waste now
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> i hate solaris
<Torched> why do you have a sparc server
<j2daosh> because i wanted a cheap server so a guy i worked with gave me his e3k and ultrasparc60 for free
<warpzone> pardon, are there no restricted modules for the 2.6.15.-27.386 kernel?
<Torched> what's the server for j2daosh
<j2daosh> ftp and storage
<Torched> how much capacity does it have
<j2daosh> 1.5 gig of ram, 10 73gig scsi drives 6 procs
<Torched> he gave you that
<j2daosh> yep :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> gebus
<Torched> there's more to that story
<BluDog_Anchorite> nice snag
<Torched> and i don't think it's family oriented
<zor0> wow, thats impressive
<Torched> so i'll just stop asking
<j2daosh> yeah... he just bought a 2100 sun server
<j2daosh> $2100
<Torched> you could run a full on website on that
<zor0> at my work they had this old quad 500MHz xeon server, my production box now :)  nothing beats a good raid 5 array
<Torched> on what you have
<j2daosh> that and he has old alpha systems, xeon servers
<johey_> Hi!
<johey_> Why is phpbb masked?
<j2daosh> he isn't married, makes 45 g a year and pays 300 a month in rent
<Torched> yeah
<j2daosh> lol lots of expendable income
<Torched> you're his rent boy aren't you
<j2daosh> nope, but when hes too drunk to come to work i cover his shift lol
<Torched> that's not what i meant at all
<Torched> where do you work
<j2daosh> DTN
<johey_> Gah, wrong channel. Sorry.
<j2daosh> we sell weather to people :)
<j2daosh> suckers
<flaccid_> boys and girls. multiplayer shoot em up, free available in sources ? exists ?
<Torched> i have a weather machine
<Torched> yes flaccid_
<Torched> cube
<flaccid_> serious
<flaccid_> apt-get install cube?
<Torched> google cube engine
<j2daosh> yeah we have a bunch at work too... me ryan and 5 other guys have to mantain the network.... the meteorolgists at work like to screw stuff up
<Torched> yeah
<flaccid_> cube doesn't seem to be in the sources
<j2daosh> ok im off to finish this install
<j2daosh> be back in a little while
<Torched> it's on sourceforge flaccid_
<flaccid_> oh
<Torched> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=102911
<flaccid_> i was looking for one in sources
<Torched> ohh
<flaccid_> i did find http://www.cubeengine.com/ but
<Torched> still take a look at it
<flaccid_> thanks
* Torched waits for payment
<flaccid_> anyone know if nexuiz can do multiplayer/network?
<Max_-> Could it be that.....       0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7145  ------  0000:01:00.0  ... so is my PCI:1:0:0 ??
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a guide to get latest firefox working with dapper (1.5.0.7)
<Jucato> unix_infidel: it's already available
<unix_infidel> Jucato: in repos?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: yes. be sure to enabled dapper-security to get it
<flaccid_> Max_-: whats the prob
<unix_infidel> Jucato: gracias.
<Jucato> !firefox dapper-security
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.7-ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7739 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<Jucato> unix_infidel: ^^^^^
<unix_infidel> Jucato: doing it right now.
<Jucato> :)
<unix_infidel> thanks, good thing ubuntu got down with firefox releases :)
<unix_infidel> seeing as it IS the default browser :)
<Jucato> for Ubuntu,yet. not for Kubuntu,though
<Jucato> :P
<unix_infidel> Jucato: in my book its the same thing.
<flaccid_> nexuiz is wack!
<unix_infidel> i dont use kde or ubuntu
<Jucato> ???
<unix_infidel> erm kde or gnome.
<unix_infidel> :P
<unix_infidel> multitasking on two computers at the same time.
<Jucato> heh, well your book is not the the same as the default book the rest of us mere mortals use :P
<Torched> what do you use?
<benh> nobody else experiences loss of anti aliasing of text with the kubuntu.org kde3.5.4 packages on dapper ?
* maltaethiron asks what anti aliasing is
<flaccid> off-topic, but i'm stuck. trying to find the mailman modification to allow duplicate naming of lists across vhosts. anyone know where it is. meant to be on sourceforge
<zor0> maltaethiron : wikipedia :)
<maltaethiron> lol, ty zor0
<Jucato> benh: go to System Settings > Appearance > Fonts > enable Anti-Aliasing for fonts, click on Configure, enable Use sub-pixel hinting, then restart X
<JRH3K5> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.5-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 189 kB, installed size 244 kB
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you here?
<marcelloDoItBeTt> hi
<benh> Jucato: it's broken without subpixel hinting ?
<benh> Jucato: I have anti aliasing enabled but I keep subpixel hinting off for performances
<marcelloDoItBeTt> is there a list of repository ?? becouse i can't download anything from my defaults repositories
<Jucato> gnomefreak: just got back
<Jucato> benh: I think so. I'm not 100% sure
<benh> Jucato: indeed
<gnomefreak> Jucato: know a email notifier that can handle multiple email addresses i tried email-notifacation and its eh
<benh> (no need to restart X, just start an app)
<Jucato> marcelloDoItBeTt: have you enabled the repositories?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: um.. KMail? :P
<marcelloDoItBeTt> maybe no
<marcelloDoItBeTt> how can i do that
<gnomefreak> Jucato:  a notifier not a client :)
<benh> Jucato: actually...
<Jucato> !repositories > marcelloDoItBeTt
<benh> Jucato: I re-disabled subpixel hinting and it still works
<Jucato> gnomefreak: heh sorry... I'm not an "e-mail" type of guy. :P
<Jucato> benh: even with new apps?
<Jucato> that's cool
<benh> Jucato: must be a glitch with the saved settings when upgrading from 3.5.3
<benh> let me double check
<benh> I might have been a bit quick
<Beebop> I'm working with the Linksys Wireless-G USB Compact Adapter ...
<Beebop> It's, uh, WUSB54GC.
<benh> yeah, it seems to stick
* benh restarts X
<benh> bbl
<Beebop> Working under Kubunu, is dniswapper the best way to install/work it?
<Dr_willis> Warsaw and alienarena2007 are some good Free FPS' also :P
<josh__> i am trying to back everything up
<josh__> and k3b won't let me burn dvd's
<josh__> my drive doesnt say if its + or - Rewritables, but i bought +R
<thompa> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Jucato> hm.. that's not very helpful...
<Momal> Just curious has anyone set up xgl/compiz on kde with an nvidia card with drivers from the nvidia website?
<Momal> and have it working with titles bars and all ?
<thompa> how do i mount a hard drive i plugged in, its ext with no boot loader?
<thompa> i made a media/ext-extra dir
<thompa> im using edgy actually
<Dr_willis> mount /dev/whatever /media/whever
<Dr_willis> or edit the fstab file.
<Dr_willis> learning the ins and outs of the fstab and mount commands is a top 10 linux thing to learn. :)
<thompa> ive done it but its not working
<thompa> im getting some weird hidden folders with wrong file size stuff
<thompa> i shoulde be able to just put that in fstab, then mount it
<david> whatshe other 9?
<thompa> or am i missing something
<bobbyyu> Guys, I install the Java compiler in my Linux box, now I'm having trouble with setting it to run from any directory
<Dr_willis> what is your fstab line?
<thompa> im running edgy 64 on the second one, I think its old, but theres no grub on it
<bobbyyu> My fstab line?
<thompa> im just going to format it
<thompa> brb
<ubuntu> Kubunto is ATI compatible?
<Beebop> Uh ...
<Beebop> If by "compatible" ... XD;;
<nimnrod> i can't find the path /.kde/share/apps/kdm/ to install the KDM themes...
<Dr_willis> make it.. :P
<Dr_willis> but that seems an odd place to put the themes
<ubuntu> =)
<thompa> I have /dev/sda1 right now in fstab, cant I add same line with new hda1
<Jucato> nimnrod: you don't install KDM themes in your user directory
<nimnrod> im suppose to edit a config file in that dir
<ubuntu> How can I resolve the youtube problem with flash 7?
<nimnrod> where then?
<thompa> why /sda1 has UUID= looks weird
<ubuntu> sorry about the bad english! =)
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: There is a how-to on the ubuntu forums
<Momal> here: /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<Jucato> nimnrod: /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<nimnrod> ooh
<Dink> I run kubuntu 2.6.18 and ati drivers 8.29.6 so I would say yes it is compatible
<nimnrod> thank you
<Jucato> nimnrod: or you can install "kdmtheme" for a GUI to manage KDM themes
<ubuntu> Hmmm tks!!!
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1087994
<Jucato> thompa: that will be the new system in Edgy
<Jucato> Hawkwind: hello there! :)
<Momal> I wish xgl and compiz worked >_<... it worked with an older nvidia card but my new one it doesn't :(
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Good morning to ya :-)
<Beebop> ndiswrapper ...
<ubuntu> tkx Hawkwind!
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: No problem at all
<Beebop> How the Hell do I get it to work with a WUSB54GC?
<thompa> Jucato: so do I need that Id for a second hard drive i add in fstab?
* Beebop is completely lost here.  D:
<Jucato> thompa: I'm not sure, I haven't tried adding drives on Edgy. (cause I don't have any drive to add...)
<koboi> hello
<koboi> je comprends rien
<koboi> qqn peux m aider ??
<koboi> je viens de mettre linux la
<koboi> et o c est la merde
<koboi> :-/
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thompa> Jucato: edgy does not have the disk utility anymore
<Jucato> thompa: it does. System Settings > Advanced
<Jucato> Disk & Filesystems
<thompa> i forgot ext3 on that line, works now
<thompa> one problem is that the new disk has exactly same thing on it but 64
<Dr_willis> using edgy?
<thompa> yes doc
<Dr_willis> what ya trying to do? i researched the new and improved fstab/fancy uuid stuff :P
<thompa> i think im going to try and add it to grub, so I can see difference in 64 version
<Dr_willis> i even had my drives mounting by Label
<Dr_willis> :)
<Art_> Is there  way to bypass CUPS authentication?
<Dr_willis> Art_,  bypass what part of it?
<thompa> there a small network problem with nvidia
<Art_> Dr_willis, All the stuff you have to do to ass a new printer
<Art_> add
<Art_> oops.
<Dr_willis> using the web interface? or the kde printing interface?
<Art_> Dr_willis, Either.
<Dr_willis> the web interface is crippled by default. for some silly reason, got a url on it -- just a sec.
<Art_> Dr_willis, Single user system.
<Art_> Dr_willis, No one else has access to it.
<link_36p> does anyone know why my cdroms might not be automounting?
<Art_> Dr_willis, No reason for all this secrecy.
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<Dr_willis> Art_,  tell that to the ubuntu devs. :P
<paddy2k> link_36p, are they in fsstab?
<sorush20> is there anyway that I could write in k3b files with any length of file name?
<Dr_willis>  thats not the url i was looking for - but it mentions the info.
<Art_> Dr_willis, Sure :^)
<Dr_willis> a kde dev. had a huge rant about how ubuntu broke the very well done web interface to cups.
<Dr_willis> and i agreed with him. :P
<Dr_willis> but for some reason all my bookmarks are mseed up. :(
<Fifty> I'm having a problem with Konqueror. It crashes every time I click on an mpg file.
<link_36p> paddy2k, I dont know, all i know is that there is a cd burner and a dvd rom, and the cd burner doesnt appear to be able to read any disks.
<Art_> Dr_willis, Any idea the search topic?
<Dr_willis> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2076
<Dr_willis> there we go.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> How Dapper LTS Succeeded To Spoil CUPS Printing (Part Three -- Installed on Harddisk)
<Art_> Dr_willis, Thnx much!
<Dr_willis> yea the ubuntu guys sort of dropped the ball BIG time with the cups web interface i feel.
<Dr_willis> read all 3 of that guys articals on it.:)
<Art_> Dr_willis, Will do.  Or is there an alternate printer driver available?
<Art_> Like lprng?
<paddy2k> link_36p, i had some problem with an NTFS drive there not too long ago and I had to delete the reference to it in /etc/fstab and then remount it. that might work for you! I'm no expert.
<link_36p> i dont think i have an NTFS drive::o
<Art_> Dr_willis, I'm trying to set up my brother in kubuntu.  He's 3K miles away.  We stumbled over the CUPS thing.
<Art_> Dr_willis, He's a soso computer user.  I finally got him to try Fedora.
<Kr4t05> Ugh...
<Kr4t05> OK...
<Kr4t05> So, I broke X while trying to do something stupid...
<__mikem> what were you trying
<Kr4t05> __mikem: I was trying to get AIGLX running on the nVidia beta drivers.
<Kr4t05> Oh, wait...
<Kr4t05> Scratch that...
<Kr4t05> BRB
<Kr4t05> quit
<Fifty> Konqueror is crashing when I click on mpg files.
<Dr_willis> dont click on them then. :P
<Dr_willis> that would be the windows answer...
<Fifty> lol
<Dr_willis> oh wait - windows answer = reformat/reinstall
<Fifty> windows answer = install linux >_> <_<
<Jucato> (windows answer = reboot...)
<Momal> windows answer = BSOD
<__mikem> windows answer = pay microsoft more money
<paddy2k> what about opening them from VLC?
<Kr4t05> Hrm..
<Fifty> that works, but I'd rather open them from konqueror >_<
<Kr4t05> Ok... I can run startx from a TTY, but KDM refuses to work.
<paddy2k> then associate MPG files with VLC
<Fifty> no, it crashes when I select mpg files, it doesn't matter what they open with
<paddy2k> oh just the selecting of them krashes it, try removing the lib that deals with MPEg files and reinstalling it.
<Fifty> ok :)
<koboi_> re
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<Kr4t05> good news.
<Kr4t05> It works.
<koboi_> y a pas le canal francais la ??
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Kr4t05> GJ, Jucato
<Jucato> Kr4t05: huh? what? :)
<Kr4t05> Good job. ;)
<Jucato> heh thanks :(
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> :)
<Fifty> I reinstalled all these libs that mentioned mpeg in the description, and now konqueror isn't crashing anymore. Thanks paddy2k ^.^
<josh__> i need help
<josh__> i'm in linux and i need to send files to another computer on my network running windows
<josh__> how would i go about this?
<Kr4t05> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<paddy2k> cool, my first big of giving help here payed off I only joined IRC 20 mins ago!
<josh__> yeah
<Fifty> lol paddy2k :P
<josh__> how do i make my windows machine visible in samba
<irish_wopr> is the windows machine hosting the file share?
<josh__> umm
<josh__> i suppose
<josh__> i need to send a huge file to it
<irish_wopr> then create a share on the windows machine, and use smbclient to connect to it
<josh__> how do i do that
<irish_wopr> smbclient if very much like using an ftp client
<josh__> ok
<josh__> yeah i just need it to show up in my smb:// folder
<josh__> i thought this would be easy
<josh__> i get an error when i click on samba shares saying i can't connect to teh workgroup
<irish_wopr> you have to share the folder with write permissions
<irish_wopr> to enable file sharing on windows, you have to select a folder, right click, go to sharing and security, and set up the share.
<irish_wopr> if its winxp, turn off simple file sharing
<irish_wopr> it will make life easier
<juztin> question : what is the command to start the kde menu editor, so i don't have to go through system settings/panel/menu/edit k menu in order to edit the menu?
<Jucato> juztin: right-click on the K Menu icon and select "Menu Editor"
<Jucato> juztin: or Alt+F2 and enter "kmenuedit"
<juztin> Jucato, thanks
<josh__> omg
<josh__> i can't do this
<mluser-laptop> Anybody know the command I'm supposed to run after installing the fglrx packages?
<josh__> i thought this would be so freaking simple
<juztin> mluser-laptop, the command to check that it's installed properly?
<Jucato> josh__: have you installed samba?
<Jucato> I mean the package called "samba" ?
<irish_wopr> josh__: check windows help to see how to set up a share
<irish_wopr> josh__: then you have to make sure that you have network access to it (IE: firewall allowances, etc)
<mluser-laptop> juztin: No.. there is something I have to run to modify the xorg.conf.. but I dont remmember what it is
<josh__> oh the actual samba package wasn't installed
<juztin> mluser-laptop, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juztin> iirc
<mluser-laptop> juztin: thanks.. I'll try that now
<juztin> np
<josh__> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nalioth> what!? i thought thorazine was the way to cooperate with Windows environments
<BluDog_Anchorite> samba is not cakewalk, but its workable
<BluDog_Anchorite> the client side is easy
* Dr_willis dances the samba
<josh__> how do i create a share in windows?
<josh__> i've got everything setup
<josh__> i just dont know how to make a share
<qu1ckfr0st> hey i had some problems installing Codeine, it gave me a message like "uic was not found - set QTDIR put it in your path ?"
<qu1ckfr0st> anyone have any advice?
<josh__> why not use something else
<josh__> have you tried automatix?
<Dr_willis> ick. :P
<Dr_willis> to set up windows to share a folder. ya use the properties/shareing tab
<kamui> how do I make changes to my kde session?  I want to start compiz as my window manager at startup but I don't seem to have kontrol-center
<kamui> also I need to find a way to map super to windows key
<Parkotron> kamui: It's kcontrol you want.
<unix_infidel> xev
<kamui> Parkotron: for both?
<Jucato> kamui: actually, you might have to manually edit some config files for that.
<Parkotron> Definately for the second. I doubt for the first.
<Jucato> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jucato> btw, kamui, where's fuma? :P
<kamui> I just apt-grabbed kontrol-autostart, possibly that will help, or I suppose I could edit ~/.kde/autostart
<kamui> Jucato: You're teh first person to get the reference
<kamui> :)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> just don't become a chi no ryu and you'll be fine :P
<josh__> and the guy who was tyrying to install codeine
<Jucato> kamui: I don't think you're going to be able to do what you want with compiz simply by putting it in Autostart.
<josh__> just install the package
<qu1ckfr0st> what do you mean?
<josh__> go into adept
<josh__> type codeine
<Jucato> !codeine
<ubotu> codeine: video player for KDE designed to be as simple as possible. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 153 kB, installed size 544 kB
<josh__> and install the package
<josh__> then run codeine and it will start right up
<josh__> are you trying to do a manual installation or something?
<Jucato> qu1ckfr0st: he means that Codeine can be easily installed from our repositories.
<kamui> Jucato: what do you mean?
<qu1ckfr0st> for some reason im searching it but it's not coming up.
<josh__> enable ur universe and multiverse repositories
<Jucato> qu1ckfr0st: probably because you don't have universe enabled
<kamui> Jucato: so far after running the wm manually, the only thing I can't do is use the super key shortcuts I assigned
<Jucato> !repository
<kamui> They just don't work
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<josh__> just click on manage repositories in adept
<Jucato> qu1ckfr0st: use that link ^^^^
<josh__> and right click the ones that say universe or something else and click enable
<josh__> then click apply and fetch updates
<josh__> my explination sums it all up
<Jucato> kamui: to be able to change the default window manager that KDE will use, you have to edit a configuration file. (I'm just not sure which one)
<Jucato> compiz is a window manager, not just an app
<kamui> Jucato: I just inteded to issue a compiz-start --replace to replace whatever wm was currently running at that point
<kamui> dirty but simple and quick
<kamui> works, just having issues with kde and my buttonmapping atm
<Jucato> kamui: heh... if that's the recommended way to do it...
<kamui> Jucato: I doubt its recommended, but #ubuntu-xgl doesn't seem to have any kde users
<Jucato> go figure :)
<kamui> so i've been having to piece it togetehr myself
<Jucato> I'm not sure it'd be good to put a command in Autostart, though... but if that's what you want to do, just right-click on ~/.kde/Autostart and Create New > Link to Application
<maltaethiron> hey guys, got a question:  how do i log into the root profile?
<Jucato> (I find kcontrol-autostart to be unreliable...)
<Jucato> maltaethiron: what do you mean by "root profile"? root account?
<maltaethiron> jucato: yes, of course
<Jucato> maltaethiron: root account is disabled in Ubuntu
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> read up on that to give you an idea ^^^^
<kamui> Jucato: the only thing broken for me is I still can't get the superkey to map.  Do I need to restart kde before I can use it?  Second, I think Ill try just putting it in ~/.kde/autostart/
<maltaethiron> im just curious if there is any way to log into that account
<maltaethiron> like how i log into the "paul" account when my computer starts
<Jucato> maltaethiron: no, because it is disabled (virtually non-existent)
<Jucato> and also not recommended
<maltaethiron> i know its not recommended
<maltaethiron> because stupid people can do stupid things
<Jucato> anything you need to do graphically as root could be done with "kdesu <command>".
<maltaethiron> (like me)
<kamui> I've always wondered, if the root account is gone, then what happens when your system goes haywire and you need to go into maintenance mode.  What do you put in where it says enter root password?
<Jucato> maltaethiron: if you really really want to enabled graphically logging in as root, follow that link
<maltaethiron> ok thanks jucato
<Jucato> kamui: use sudo
<Jucato> or boot into recovery mode in GRUB
<kamui> Jucato: this is at maintenance mode, when booting in single user mode because something in your system is broken and it doesn't boot to a login.
<kamui> you know, press ctrl-R to enter maintenance mode
<kamui> or something like that, maybe its ctrl-T
<kamui> usually happens when there is a problem with the filesystem
<Jucato> kamui: you can still do maintenance from the command line, even if you can't login graphically. Ctrl+Alt+F1 brings you to a console
<Jucato> if there's a problem with the filesystem itself, not even root can do anything about that (unless it's a filesystem on another partition)
<kamui> Jucato: this is WAY before we start loading daemons, so Im not even talking about not getting to gdm/kdm.  Im talking about right after the kernel boots and its loading the modules for the filesystem and then finally attempting to mount the filesystem
<kamui> Jucato: but Im sure you could just boot from a livecd in that instance
<Jucato> you could also boot into recovery/single user mode from GRUB. but like I said, if the filesystem itself is whacked, what use is logging into root when you can't even get the filesystem up?
<kamui> Jucato: I guess its not very common in ubuntu, but I used to see it freqently on my debian box when one of my siblings would turn off the computer without shutting down properly
<Jucato> so, yeah, Live CD
<kamui> Jucato: doesn't recovery mode also ask for the root password?
<Admiral_Chicago> catn someone duplicate a bug for me
<Admiral_Chicago> on Edgy + Gaim
<josh__> i am getting so mad
<Jucato> kamui: depends. mine doesn't. (I forgot the option for that)
<Jucato> I think if it asks for the root password, then it means you have enabled the root account
<josh__> why the hell can't my windows machine be seen in samba shares or in network services
<kamui> Jucato: one more thing, how could I go about testing if my super key is even mapped? is there an application that would show what keys are being pressed on the keyboard?  Because when I press the key combo it doesn't work, but when I  remap the combo to ctrl+alt+button, it works.  so Im sure its just not recognizing super.
<kamui> do I need to restart kde before kcontrol keymap changes take effect?
<Jucato> kamui: that I wouldn't know. haven't played around with Compiz... :P
<kamui> Jucato: im takling about just plain kde now.  If I change the keymap in kde to 104US and enable xkb, do i have to restart kde before those changes take effect? Or is something broken here
<Jucato> kamui: hm... probably restart X too? not really sure as I have not changed by keyboard mapping...
<maltaethiron> jucato: how do i go about getting the root password once ive enabled gavical login?
<Jucato> that page says it all (or at least it should...)
<maltaethiron> grafical*
<kamui> brb, restarting X
<maltaethiron> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> maltaethiron: the section on enabling the root account
<maltaethiron> yes, i did that
<maltaethiron> but once i logged out and went to login as root
<maltaethiron> i tried my password, but it didnt work
<Momal> did you set a password for root ?
<maltaethiron> er..no
<Momal> sudo passwd
<Jucato> maltaethiron: that's what I said about enabling the root account
<Momal> then put in the pass then verify then thats roots new password
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#head-6357ee1f3ec93078a7d7cbc2c627208117e9499d
<maltaethiron> ty guys
<maltaethiron> lets see if this worked...
<kamui> well, autostart worked.  But my keymap is still broken
<kamui> :(
<Jucato> :(
<Momal> xgl + compiz using latest nvidia drivers from website (and kde of course) anyone been successful wanna help me get it working ?
<flaccid> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nixbox> hi all
<nixbox> how do i log an ssh session?
<Momal> hmm,,,, anyway I can install cdwg these days apt-get says it links to another package :S
<kamui> I could really use some help mapping super to my win key
<kamui> this just aint werkin fer me
<t3h_r00t> jucato: look, i didnt break my computer yet!
<t3h_r00t> (it's maltaethiron)
<Jucato> t3h_r00t: heh.. just make sure you know what you're doing, and you'll be fine :P
<paddy2k> has anyone has problems with flash not playing audio in Kubuntu?
<t3h_r00t> jucato: yeah, i may not know linux THAT well, but im smart enough to not eff around with random commands and whatnot
<unix_infidel> paddy2k: that's beause somethig is already using the sound device.
<unix_infidel> !alsaoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10-1 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<paddy2k> that would make sense! Thanks!
<unix_infidel> some people are really enthusiastic....
<unix_infidel> :)
<t3h_r00t> lol
<Momal> lol i don't know much about linux but i'll muck around with any command lol
<t3h_r00t> haha
<Momal> if it brakes then just pop out the cd and reinstall :p
<snapy> somebody please help me change refresh in grub (for the text console framebuffer)
<Momal> but my problem this time is not that its screwing up just simply the piece of shit wont work >_<... damn xgl and compiz >_>
<unix_infidel> Momal: I used to think that all the time.  And even know re-installing is easier than dealing with some broken system.
<t3h_r00t> don't cry momal
<unix_infidel> But most often i just have a tar backup of a install state i like :0
<paddy2k> talking of XGL has anyone actually got them to work?
<Momal> i have tried 8 different guides yet none work :S.
<Momal> I did I had it working fine on a FX5200 now that I have a 7800GT it doesn't work
<Momal> like GRRR
<snapy> "vga=795 video=1280x1024@75" actually leaves refresh at @60
<Momal> does your screen support more then 60 on 1280x1024 ?
<snapy> yes, it does. in x11, for instance
<snapy> Momal: nvidia 6600gt
<kamui> what program should I use to map the special keys on my laptop?  It was all set in gnome with the original ubuntu install (automatically), so I assume kubuntu MUST have a way to do the same
<Momal> what monitor you have?
<snapy> Momal: fbset *shows* the fb settings, but how do i *set* fb settings of a console from itself (i guess it's not possible, but i prefer to ask)
<Momal> good question lol
<snapy> Momal: mine?
<Momal> snapy: I was thinking along the lines that your monitor didn't support more then 60hz at that res thats why only went to that hz
<snapy> Momal: also, what is the equivalent of fbset for x11? (statistics about x11 driver)
<Momal> Dunknow havn't worked with X that much lol... anyone else know ?
<snapy> thank you anyway :)
<Dr_willis> since i got a lcd - the refresh rate dont matter much :)
<snapy> Dr_willis: mine is lcd too, but my console 1280x768@60 and my 1280x768@60 in a windows game look completely differently, so i have to setup the monitor again everytime i switch between them, because there's no way i could change refresh in the game and it seems grub doesn't obey either
<Makro2a> i think the alsa module snd-seq is not loaded by default
<Dr_willis> Hmm,,   what game are ya refering to?
<snapy> Makro2a: snd-seq has nothing to do with my fb
<Makro2a> and it should be
<Momal> does anyone in this channel have kde, compiz, xgl, nvidia working that can help me out ?
<snapy> Makro2a: it's a soung module for midi stuff
<Makro2a> snapy: i `m not talking with you..hey...there is more ppl here you see? ;)
<snapy> Makro2a: ok :))
<kamui> aah forget it, no point in bothering with kde, I can't get super to map, and my laptop volume keys don't work.  The only benefit is kdevelop is a matching dev application.  But fuxk it, I can just use gnome and eclipse
<snapy> Dr_willis: gta
<Dr_willis> snapy,  running under wine, and windows?
<snapy> Dr_willis: (i mean "grand theft auto", by take two interactive)
<snapy> Dr_willis: no, dual boot
<Dr_willis> ugh.. how are you running it under linux then?
<notech> didn't know gta was linux native
<snapy> Dr_willis: never said i was
<snapy> notech: never said it was
<Dr_willis> then why is there even an ISSUE. :P
<Dr_willis> ya got me totally confused.. guess i go back to watching tv..
<mluser-laptop> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<snapy> Dr_willis: lol
<mluser-laptop> Anyone else having problems getting sound to come out of amarok?
<mluser-laptop> This is a new install btw
<snapy> mluser-laptop: me! me!
<Admiral_Chicago> mulno
<notech> makes no sense to me, looked like you said it looked completely different. if only playing in windows then how could it look different iin windows
<Admiral_Chicago> err
<snapy> mluser-laptop: esp some win format
<Admiral_Chicago> mluser-laptop, whats the problem?
<snapy> notech: so...
<mluser-laptop> Admiral_Chicago: I cant get amarok to play anything using the xine-engine, It says its playing them, but no sound
<mluser-laptop> xmms on the other hand.. works just fine
<snapy> notech: when i am in kubuntu, my settings show completely different than those from windows after i enter the game, ALTHOUGH they are exactly the same.
<mluser-laptop> and the arts plugin for amarok is for an older version of amarok
<snapy> notech: i want to avoid this, because i don't want to setup the screen anytime i switch between windows+game and kubuntu
<maltaethiron> !seen ztem
<ubotu> I haven't seen ztem recently
<snapy> notech: i could do this in two ways:
<Admiral_Chicago> mluser-laptop, dang i know the error but i can't remember it
<mluser-laptop> I'm sure its something easy :)
<Admiral_Chicago> try rescanning your collection. that may help
<mluser-laptop> thats not it.. and I cant even play mp3 streams, or shoutcast like I can in my gentoo setup
<snapy> notech: 1. change refresh in gta (refresh only, because i adore the resolution) (which is impossible to do, as the game doesn't obey the windows settings)
<Admiral_Chicago> mluser-laptop, yea it usually is
<Admiral_Chicago> mute?
<snapy> notech: 2. change refresh in grub (refresh only, because i adore the resolution) (which seems grub doesn't accept)
<snapy> notech: is it clearer now?
* Dr_willis wonders how the refrash rate on a lcd drive matters...  
<Dr_willis> or are there some newer ones now that go over 60?
<snapy> notech: if i changed refresh, my monitor will treat them as different modes and therefore store them separately -- perhaps this is the relevant info that i missed
<snapy> Dr_willis: yes, my monitor supports @75 and @85 in x11, that's why i only need to do this in grub
<notech> i'm somewhat confused but sounds like an issue with the game. like the game changes refresh rate on you.
<Dr_willis> im not seeing how the lcd is doing 85 and 75, :P
<Dr_willis> or is the lcd just changeing positions or somtning?
<snapy> Dr_willis: it's not the monitor, it's the video card that produces that. and for it, it does matter. also, the monitor doesn't show the difference, because of the typically low latency, but it still detects it as a different screen mode and behaves accordingly (i.e. stores the settings separately, which is the only thing that i need)
<snapy> Dr_willis: exactly! changing positions
<Dr_willis> snapy,  why not just set up X to use the same refresh rate so the positions are the same.. assuming the different rates dont look differently?
<snapy> Dr_willis: plus some vertical bands of blur
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> is this a dvi conected monitor?
<snapy> Dr_willis: i have just explained this in full detail, read above
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: you drive a dodge?
<snapy> Dr_willis: no, it's not
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  i got several dodges' :P i work for DaimlerChrysler.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: serveral?
<unix_infidel> several? :{P
<unix_infidel> yes, that's my dr. z mustache.
<Dr_willis> in the last 12 years.. lets see.. several trucucks,  minivans, convertable,
<Dr_willis> right now got a Dakota truck, and a  Caliber.
<Admiral_Chicago> #kubuntu-offtopic please
<unix_infidel> caliber is a nice short term compact imho.  not sure how well it'll work on the long run :P
* unix_infidel is done :)
<Dr_willis> Yea. the one we got has the super duper breaks and Allwheeldrive..
<Dr_willis> :) its got git up and go.. and  when ya slam on the breaks.. it tosses ya through the windshield.
<Dr_willis> good milage.. rides nice..
<Dr_willis> and ya can haul a lot.
<plugs> congratulations
<Dr_willis> Wife hates it - she cant see where the car ends.. she cant see the hood from the drivers seat. ... so shes always stoping short when parking.
<snapy> Momal: btw, if my monitor actually supports @75.02 in x11, should i specify it as @75.02 in grub (rather than @75)?
<Dr_willis> The new Nitro looks  nice also. :)
<Momal> I dont' think that should matter... 75 should work if the monitor goes there :S
<Dr_willis> crank it up to 200000000000mhz! :P
<plugs> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<mark_> hihi
<mark_> channel is dead?
<Dr_willis> moo
<mark_> moooo?
<Dr_willis> Muu!
<Dr_willis> fortune | cowsay
<Dr_willis> :)
<mark_> lol
<mark_> im back from the jaws of SuSE
<mark_> SuSE was so slow (like always) and the package manager was broken from install
<mark_> aka they shipped it with a broken package manager >.>
<Admiral_Chicago> i forgot my password to kwallet, how can i over ride this
<Admiral_Chicago> mark_, that sucks
<mark_> ya
<mark_> the only reason i switched was because i thought ubuntu was the cause of my constant computer crashes
<mark_> turned out it was the nvidia driver
<Admiral_Chicago> mark_, you fix it?
<mark_> not really
<mark_> i just run without the driver now
<Admiral_Chicago> mark_, the propriety package?
<mark_> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> ah you use nv?
<mark_> yep
<mark_> and its actually a lot better than i thought it would be
<mark_> or actually its better than it used to be
<mark_> no more combing in videos and much faster drawing times
<Admiral_Chicago> good
<Admiral_Chicago> !info kwallet
<ubotu> Package kwallet does not exist in any distro I know
<Admiral_Chicago> what is that program called
<mark_> k wallet
<mark_> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> it handles all my passwords...
<Admiral_Chicago> space?
<plugs> kdewallet?
<plugs> !info kdewallet
<mark_> !info kdewallet
<ubotu> Package kdewallet does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Package kdewallet does not exist in any distro I know
<mark_> you sure ubotu?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah yes
<mark_> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<plugs> yay for derivatives
<fdoving> !info kwalletmanager
<ubotu> kwalletmanager: wallet manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 334 kB, installed size 796 kB
<fdoving> there ya go.
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, i'm doing limits right now
<Admiral_Chicago> so boring
<Admiral_Chicago> great...no man page
<plugs> heh yay for calculus homework
<Admiral_Chicago> i fall asleep all the time because i get so bored in class
<plugs> my class is actually alright. at my school all the advanced math teachers are cool
<Admiral_Chicago> i get the concepts real easy and i can do them, i just don't like it being repeated to me all over again
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, i'm in college see
<plugs> youre in college and crap is being repeated to you? weird i always thought everything goes at a blazingly fast speed
<Admiral_Chicago> nope that not really true. i go to a small liberal arts college though (monmouth college not the one in NJ)
<kkathman> what CLI command do I need to check if a lib is installed?
<kkathman> like libsdl, liblcms  etc?
<Healot> sudo ldconfig -v
<fdoving> or 'ldconfig -p' (faster)
<fdoving> only prints the current cache.
<fdoving> kkathman: you can also use 'dpkg -l|grep libsdl' for example.
<fdoving> that is looking at packages.
<kkathman> ahh ok.. Im testdriving a new image program called pixel and it says it needs libsdl and few others... apparently they were installed cuz the program works :)
<nick_> when i go to display in system settings i get "The module Display cannot be loaded"
<fdoving> is that edgy?
<nick_> anyone kno?
<ningbojoe> I was just wondering what is the best Newsreader Client to use on Kubuntu. Thank you for any help.
<fdoving> ningbojoe: knode
<Momal> Can someone tell me if there is a way to reset kubuntu like restore all the defaults for kde and programs that are default with kubuntu
<fdoving> Momal: move /home/username/.kde out of the way.
<fdoving> Momal: you can do this in konsole with this command: mv ~/.kde dot-kde
<ningbojoe> Thank u fdoving I will give it a try.
<Momal> yea thats for kde though... I mean all of kdes settings global settings, all configs etc
<kkathman> ningbojoe:  if that isnt your cup of tea, pan is pretty good :)
<kkathman> or even Opera has a very good news reader
<fdoving> Momal: if you want to restore -everything- to the way it was after install, the easiest way might be to reinstall.
<Momal> sorta like format and reinstall but without loosing my files and extra isntalled stuff eg webserver and that
<fdoving> Momal: depends largely on what settings you're thinking about.
<fdoving> Momal: all KDE user-settings is in ~/.kde
<kraut> moin
<ningbojoe> Great, thanks for your help. I probably be back as I am a complete newbie, but enjoying it so far.
<nick_> is compiz and xgl as easy to install as ckecking them in the repository?
<Momal> no
<nick_> and installing
<Momal> hell no
<Momal> lol
<fdoving> ningbojoe: feel free to come back :)
<nick_> what do you all have to set up
<Momal> i just went through sooo much crap trying with xgl and stuff lol
<Momal> xgl is fine just wait till beryl comes out
<ningbojoe> I will do.
<nick_> whats teh next step for installing agter i got my nvidia drivers installed
<__osh__> --------
<__osh__> !beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BigEis> wha kind of processors do most people run withkubuntu?
<BigEis> i have amd athlon 840mhz, and its not that smooth
<BigEis> anyone?
<Momal> berly is at #berly its going to be new combination of cgwd and compiz
<Momal> #beryl **************
<BigEis> anyone talking?
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> :)
<BigEis> fdoving: what type of processordo you run with kubuntu?
<fdoving> G4 1.2Ghz
<BigEis> ooh, beats mine out of the water
<fdoving> a athlon 840 should do just fine.
<fdoving> how much RAM?
<Momal> I have a amdx2 4200 and 2gb ram... but I had kubuntu running on a 1ghz with 512mb ram fine awhile back
<fdoving> my previous laptop was a dell inspiron with 866Mhz, and 512MB RAM. KDE ran just fine.
<fdoving> I have to go to work, or a course rather.
<fdoving> bye all.
<snapy> how do i change the resolution of a text terminal without restarting computer?
<abaldwin> hey
<abaldwin> Im back again
<abaldwin> I got the dualboot to work with kubuntu and fedora
<abaldwin> hello
<abaldwin> oi
<abaldwin> hol
<abaldwin> bonjour
<Healot> !spam
<abaldwin> no tem ninguem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abaldwin> I have a little question....
<Healot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<abaldwin> oh..ok...I just installed a dual boot with fedora core 5 and kubuntu on a 15gb master drive, and have a 200gb drive I want them to share, but I believe I erred in that I told the fedora install to call the slave drive /home
<abaldwin> now, I want to move the fedora /home back onto the master, and just call the slave /media/hdb (which is what kubu is calling it)
<abaldwin> so I can access rw from either install data on the slave
<Healot> fix your fstab entry for both installation
<abaldwin> yeah, I figure that part should be easy enough, tell /etc/fstab to mount /dev/hdb at /media/hdb, then, likely, I am going to place a link to that dir from either /home
<Healot> map your mount points to your desired partition
<abaldwin> the thng is...how do I move the fedora /home from the slave onto the master?
<abaldwin> mapping mount points....how do I do that?
<abaldwin> just so you know, at the moment I am logged into the FC5 install, too, I dont know if that poses difficulty while requesting help here...nobody on #fedora is responding
<abaldwin> I figure I need to be logged into the fedora install to affect changes to the fedora /home anyway
<abaldwin>  mapping mount points....how do I do that?
<abaldwin> * BigEis has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<abaldwin> abaldwin just so you know, at the moment I am logged into the FC5 install, too, I dont know if that poses difficulty while requesting help here...nobody on #fedora is responding
<abaldwin> abaldwin I figure I need to be logged into the fedora install to affect changes to the fedora /home anyway
<abaldwin> ok...Ill google mapping mount points...
<xaxxon_> I'm having trouble following the directions to get nvidia binary drivers running.. first because the directions are for using a different package manager I think (synaptic vs adept)..
<xaxxon_> is this a ubuntu vs kubuntu thing?
<xaxxon_> ah, screw it.  I'll just use ubuntu
<r0t0r00t3r> sup
<Healot> wazzzupppp
<Healot> it's the same OS :-
<plugs> how do i format a drive?
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, what do you want to do?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean specifically
<plugs> format my ipod
<mark_> sudo rm -rf / is good
<plugs> so if it's /dev/sda2, i should sudo rm -rf /dev/sda2 ?
<mark_> well dunno if that would work, but it would remove everything on the ipg
<mark_> ipod*
<mark_> and probably brick it too
<plugs> you can't brick an ipod.
<plugs> Ever.
<mark_> you tell nasty lies
<plugs> well you physically can but duh
<XTorchedX> is java already set up on this when you install?
<XTorchedX> or do i have to apt-get something
<mark_> no
<mark_> apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<XTorchedX> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mark_> all you need to do
<mark_> use gparted plugs
<XTorchedX> use what?
<mark_> Correct URL is: http://www.pi.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/creation.html
<mark_> oops
<arunkale> hey people
<arunkale> can anyone help me to set up amule?
<mark_> sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
<XTorchedX> yeah i did that
<XTorchedX> i knew what you meant
<mark_> go into adept and alter your repositories to have multiverse added on to every one that has universe next to it
<XTorchedX> i did that yesterday
<XTorchedX> it's working fine
<mark_> well you have java now
<snapy> how do i change the resolution of a text terminal without restarting computer?
<XTorchedX> cheers
<mark_> view, font, enlarge font?
<mark_> bye
<arunkale> does any one here use amule?
<mark_> not i
<arunkale> okay
<XTorchedX> only for carrying aproduce
<Admiral_Chicago> XTorchedX, no its not
<XTorchedX> what's not what?
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale, i don't
<Admiral_Chicago> installed on your computer by default
<XTorchedX> ohh
<XTorchedX> yeah i went over this with mark_ already
<XTorchedX> but thanks
<XTorchedX> it's installing as we speak
<plugs> gparted doesnt see my ipod! buh.
<plugs> ah wait yeah it does
<mark_> switch to your ipod using the switcher in the top right
<plugs> yea i found that hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, amarok does ipod support
<Admiral_Chicago> XTorchedX, it takes a wihle
<Admiral_Chicago> or at least it did for me
<plugs> yeah, i use amarok
<snapy> how can i change text console resolution *without* rebooting (that is, not from grub/lilo, but while i am in the console)?
<Admiral_Chicago> snapy, i'm pretty sure you can't
<Admiral_Chicago> the konsole isn't part of X
<snapy> Admiral_Chicago: is it so much kernel-dependent?
<Admiral_Chicago> snapy, yes iirc. konsole in KDE might be able to be changed
<Admiral_Chicago> go to settings >> font
<snapy> Admiral_Chicago: i am talking about ttys, not about vts, so it has nothing to do with x11/kde
<Admiral_Chicago> snapy, that...no
<Admiral_Chicago> you can't change that from what i know
<snapy> Admiral_Chicago: i am talking about what i access by pressing ctrl+alt+f1-6
<snapy> Admiral_Chicago: why, is it so much kernel-dependent?
<abaldwin> ha....silly me,...I''m back again
<abaldwin> I decided the heck with dual booting fedora and kubu, removed the 15gb master drive, made teh 200gb the only drive in the machine and reinstalled ONLY kubuntu...wny not
<Admiral_Chicago> snapy, because that has no GUI attached to it
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, i've done that
<abaldwin> I''ve beenusing fedora or rh for 7 years now...time for a change
<Admiral_Chicago> just said screw it and got off dapper and went to Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> but I'm going to try out SuSE i think
<abaldwin> only, I know I''m going to have a lot to learnagain all of a sudden, at a time when I really need to be working, not fiddling and learning,,,but where''s the fun in just working without fiddling and learning?
<snapy> Admiral_Chicago: i think we're not on the same page, but i appreciate your kindness to help (and thank you)
<abaldwin> getting used to sudo and apt after 7 years of su and yum and rpm...
<Admiral_Chicago> snapy, i know what you mean but what you have to realize is that tty is a fail safe terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> if you can alter it a bit. say font, color etc there would be dependent programs
<abaldwin> why isn''t the mozilla suite (or seamonkey now?) in adept?  it's there but greyed out...I like the entiremozilla suite for mail and composer and everything
<Admiral_Chicago> and a fail safe works best because if the font dependecy was down, there would be NO way to fix it
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, not sure
<snapy> Admiral_Chicago: i already use 1280x1024 on my *text* terminal (tty) and i can change it to whatever i want at any time with no need for a.. gui. all i need is not to have to do it from grub/lilo, but from an application. i guess this is impossible, but the reason can't be the lack of a gui, but rather its being very kernel-dependent (as i suggested)
<abaldwin> what about gaim? if adept doesn''t show these things, does that mean I can''t apt-get them?
<XTorchedX> i'm trying to install freenet
<XTorchedX> and i'm getting some errors that i don't understand
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, gaim should install fine
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, command line
<Admiral_Chicago> XTorchedX, post the last line
<Admiral_Chicago> snapy, you lost me
<XTorchedX> Exception in thread "main" java.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<XTorchedX> that's the first line
<XTorchedX> then it lists some stuff
<snapy> XTorchedX: don't install freenet, because what you may not know is that it promotes anonymity
<XTorchedX> is it because i don't have gnome?
<Admiral_Chicago> XTorchedX, no
<Admiral_Chicago> iirc, you can't do AWT in java on linux
<XTorchedX> i think it's an interesting idea and i want to look at it snapy
<snapy> XTorchedX: have you installed any gtk app on your comp?
<XTorchedX> not that i know of
<Admiral_Chicago> i had a problem with the AWT event when I was coding last semester
<snapy> XTorchedX: then why don't you try tor?
<abaldwin> oh...gaim is in there
<XTorchedX> tor is about anonymous use of the internet snapy
<XTorchedX> freenet is about an internet within the internet
<XTorchedX> haven't you used freenet before snapy?
<snapy> XTorchedX: that's nice
<snapy> XTorchedX: tried to
<snapy> XTorchedX: but it was too memory hungry
<XTorchedX> it's not tor
<snapy> XTorchedX: i know it's not tor, what do you mean it's not tor?
<XTorchedX> i mean they're different
<snapy> XTorchedX: so install gtk
<snapy> XTorchedX: this is what you may need
<snapy> XTorchedX: i know they're different
<XTorchedX> then why did you tell me to use tor if you know they're different
<snapy> XTorchedX: i know it now, after what you explained me what freenet was about
<XTorchedX> alright
<snapy> XTorchedX: actually i think the way our replies match each other can only be explained by substantial lag between us. can you please confirm that?
<XTorchedX> no?
<snapy> i think it was a temporary problem. or perhaps you lost one of my replies.
<snapy> XTorchedX: anyhow, install gtk
<abaldwin> I''ll be back....
<XTorchedX> i didn't know alec baldwin uses kubuntu
<abaldwin> I thknk I''ve gotten a little spoiled...although yum started to break stuff everytime I did an update lately, it gave me access to thousands and thousand of pkgs...and I''m not seeing that here with adept...should I be doing something esle t ofind stuff I want? synaptic or something?
<abaldwin> I htink I see folks on here that I''ve seen hanging around LJ communities
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, 1800 for dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, i'm on LJ.
<Admiral_Chicago> moderator of  firefoxusers....
<abaldwin> 1800 pkgs available?  what do I have to do to see them all?
<abaldwin> I''m photodharma on LJ
<Admiral_Chicago> !mulniverse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mulniverse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> disregard that
<Admiral_Chicago> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abaldwin> are you on linux and or linuxsupport on lj?
<Admiral_Chicago> not that i know oy
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on ubuntu users
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, that your user id?
<Admiral_Chicago> err name
<abaldwin> like  I could yum install logjam and gnutella and stuff
<abaldwin> on LJ my name is photodharma (http://photodharma.livejournal.com)
<abaldwin> I will have to join ubuntu now...I''ve been on fedora forever
<abaldwin> and mozilla
<munuel> hello i have problem to install sun-java5-jre with Adept, i can not activate the Installation
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, you need multiverse and universe most likely
<abaldwin> joining ubuntu_users as we speek
<abaldwin> what's that, repos I need to add for apt?
<abaldwin> how do i add them?
<abaldwin> then adept will see all of those 1800 pkgs?
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh there is a guide somewhere
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that link
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, you're a unitarian?
<abaldwin> I am  UU, yes
<igor> how can I find my NAT router IP?
<abaldwin> ok, I''m going to poke around and figure out how to add these additional repos
<igor> can someone help?
<abaldwin> I see I have stuff that is not in the Kmenu...I have synaptic in /usr/sbin/ but it is not in kmenu, just addd it
<abaldwin> I probably have other stuff I want and don''t konw it
<abaldwin> Oh..I see, running synaptic from kmenu is stupid...I need to sudo start it from comand line to be able to affect changes anyway, eh
<Admiral_Chicago> !info esd
<ubotu> Package esd does not exist in any distro I know
<igor> how can I find my NAT router IP?
<munuel> i have a conflict: j2se-commen in the Details of java-sun in adept how can i solve ist?
<Admiral_Chicago> yup this digg thing has certainly gone too far
<abaldwin> I don''t see Brazilian Portuguese support...just Portuguese (portugual)
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, maybe thats a project you could head...
<plugs> !chmod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chmod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abaldwin> well, I mean, it exists for KDE and what not...I just didn''t see it in the base ubuntu stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, might just want to mann that
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, what do you mean
<abaldwin> although I know there are plenty ubuntu users in brasil
<abaldwin> I was sifting through the language support in synaptic, and there is KDE brasilian portuguese, but in the base languge support there is not
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, bah i hate college dyers
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<plugs> ya i did
<plugs> can i write to a NTFS drive?
<plugs> i got this:
<plugs> "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/hdd1': Read-only file system"
<Admiral_Chicago> plugs, not really
<Admiral_Chicago> there are ways to do it
<Admiral_Chicago> but it's finda unsafe
<Admiral_Chicago> there was a guide i read somewhere onlin
<Admiral_Chicago> but i don't have the link
<Admiral_Chicago> you can do it, but NTSF is so screwed.
<marcial> my printer don't works with kubuntu
<marcial> What I do?
<plugs> alas!
<marcial> mi impresora no funciona con kubuntu
<marcial> que hago?
<dhq> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<dhq> kernel?
<benny> test
<benny> test123
<plugs> what are some Konsole alternatives?
<snapy> plugs: konsole has no serious alternatives (that is, as featured as konsole)
<snapy> plugs: gnome-terminal claims to be one of them
<snapy> plugs: also, i personally prefer xterm to even konsole
<plugs> xterm then?
<plugs> what's that drop-down one
<Admiral_Chicago> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Admiral_Chicago> Riddell, how is akademy?
<Admiral_Chicago> i've been staying up on your blog about it
<Riddell> it's great
<Riddell> seems like KDE 4 is really going to happen, we weren't just imagining it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Riddell, btw thanks for fixing that bug on upslash. the one about missing artwork
<Admiral_Chicago> i really want to go
<Admiral_Chicago> and its in dublin
<Admiral_Chicago> Riddell, any art come out of akademy yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not away...
<main2> i would like to install ONE package from the edgy repos, using adept
<Admiral_Chicago> main2, which one?
<main2> (it resides in the 'universe'
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: VLC
<XTorchedX> i reside in the universe
<main2> (the current package in the repos of dapper is broken
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: but i dont know what i should add to my sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm. i don't think the verisons are different
<Admiral_Chicago> main2, sec
<main2> im not planning on running 'update' with that repos in my list - ok
<main2> i tought that 0.8.6 is in the edgy repos
<Admiral_Chicago> what version are you on?
<crimsun> it is
<crimsun> however, the version I uploaded last night is in binary NEW awaiting admin approval
<main2> dapper?
<crimsun> you'll probably want the dapper backport of the newer version
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: i already filed a bug report on launchpad (guys of #videolan helped me a great way..)
<crimsun> 0.8.6-svn20060918.debian-1ubuntu2, that is.
<main2> YES!!
<main2> can i get that one via apt?
<crimsun> ro
<crimsun> non
<crimsun> as I stated above, it needs to enter Edgy first before it's eligible for backporting to Dapper.
<main2> ok, but there currently is a version in edgy
<main2> 0.8.6, which i would love to have..
<main2> is it possible to add the repos to my sources.list (without running 'update') and then install it?
<crimsun> there's already a dapper backport of the earlier svn snapshot
<crimsun> you don't want that one.
<crimsun> wait a half-day for the newer one
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=vlc
* main2 shames himself, i dont know what 'backport' means
<main2> i know what a port of a piece of software is..
<main2> but a 'backport'.. :X
<crimsun> a backport is a source package from the current development branch compiled in an older stable branch
<crimsun> in this case, we do backports from Edgy to Dapper
<crimsun> they're in the dapper-backports repository
<main2> from unstable - to stable
<main2> do i see that right?
<crimsun> right
<main2> 'they're in the dapper-backports repository' but not complete yet
<main2> ?
<main2> ahhhh wait, they are in the que to be set in dapper?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> the URL above is for Edgy
<crimsun> a package can't be backported to Dapper if it's not already available in Edgy
<crimsun> because the source package I uploaded earlier generates new binary packages, the packages require manual admin approval (called binary NEW)
<main2> crimsun: ok that sounds clear to me, but i wonder how they are going to end up in the dapper repos then
<main2> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<main2> hehe! :-))
<crimsun> well, after an admin ACCEPTs the binary packages, they'll be published into Edgy. Then the dapper-backporters team will request a backport of said source package to dapper-backports. The admins will take care of that.
<main2> that is great news to me, i've been trying to compile vlc on my kubuntu box but i got stuck with a nasty error
<main2> http://forum.videolan.org/viewtopic.php?t=26764
<main2> the dapper vlc package is broken: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/62217
<crimsun> yes, I'm the person who responded to that bug.
<main2> in short: i had no binaries i could install - and i couldnt use the source either
<crimsun> (and the person who did the uploads earlier)
<Admiral_Chicago> i just got some spam in my inbox...considering opening it because i'm on firefox and linux
<main2> ur a cool guy!! =)
<Admiral_Chicago> i feel so cool sitting on IRC talking about linux at 4.23 in the morning
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: only talking about it already makes you feel cool
<main2> linux is probably sooo much - way cooler then you think then.
<main2> (can anyone stripe trough 'probably', its a fact)
<Admiral_Chicago> main2, when i show off XGL, everyone goes nuts
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: when you see the bloody chick on my cube you will go nuts
<main2> nsfw: http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1131/angelinajolie4ar4.jpg
<Admiral_Chicago> main2, mine has a a different piece of artwork
<Admiral_Chicago> nuce
<Admiral_Chicago> nice*
<Admiral_Chicago> but i got it off a site, let me try to find it
<main2> hey crimsun, you made my day
<main2> you rock =)
<Admiral_Chicago> http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-usplash-dapper.png kinda like that
<Admiral_Chicago> but white and black with lines and stuff
<solemnwarning-lt> Can I setup a kubuntu laptop to hibernate instead of having to shutdown/reboot?
<Admiral_Chicago> solemnwarning-lt, on edgy
<solemnwarning-lt> huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> but that won't come out for another month
<solemnwarning-lt> So the current version can't hibernate?
<Admiral_Chicago> solemnwarning-lt, not that i know off
<main2> solemnwarning-lt: i have heard more people asking for this...
<main2> hibernation is quite a complex process
<solemnwarning-lt> 1. Copy memory to disk
<solemnwarning-lt> 2. ???
<solemnwarning-lt> 3. Profit
<main2> the way you say it, it might look easy
<solemnwarning-lt> lol
<solemnwarning-lt> The kernel supports hibernation
<Admiral_Chicago> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/EdgyEft/Knot3/Kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> its number
<Admiral_Chicago> 7
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't tested it out yet. i wonder if hibernating will mess with my log ins
<flaccid> what is that program that little x program that lets you know the keys you pressed on mouse or whater
<Admiral_Chicago> like my gaim and stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> huh
<Admiral_Chicago> thats strange
<Admiral_Chicago> i can only end the session and i'm on edgy
<flaccid> what is the program that tells you the button number you press with your mouse
<main2> flaccid: you dont mean x-eyes do you?
<flaccid> i don't think so
<Jucato> hm...
<flaccid> it goes along with xmodmap
<flaccid> i thought it was xmodmap
<Jucato> isn't it?
<flaccid> it didn't bring up a gui
<Mortice> flaccid xev?
<flaccid> thats it
<flaccid> ur a legend!
<Mortice> flaccid: heh. hope that helps :)
<flaccid> immensely
<flaccid> i love that program
<flaccid> it doesn't lie
<Daboone72> Hiya I'm very new to kubuntu how do I download the kernel source for my current kernel?
<Daboone72> I'm trying to get a PCMCIA modem I have going for which there is a patch to serial_cs but I don't know if it's already been applied or not...
<flaccid> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> hmm
<Jucato> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> that one?
<flaccid> nah kernel source
<Jucato> ah
<flaccid> its sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.4.27
<flaccid> but you do that (uname -r) or something?
<flaccid> for Daboone72
<Daboone72> thanks flaccid remembered how to use apt-get
<Daboone72> it's now renamed to linux-source d
<flaccid> what just sudo apt-get linux-source?
<flaccid> virtual package?
<Daboone72> yep it looks like a virtual package mapping to the current kernel
<flaccid> ah sweet
<Daboone72> which is good because I don't know to specify minor numbers either
<Daboone72> 2.6.15-26 etc
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> you may not need the whole source
<flaccid> you can get the headers only
<tmdx120> REGISTER tmdx120
<raven79> hi all
<raven79> fdoving: hi ;)
<raven79> ah hi all other of witch i don't remember nick who spoke with me last time ;)
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: it would be nice if i could have a callender on the top / bottom of my cube
<main2> any idea's beside a set of images.. ?
<raven79> main2: xgl?
<main2> yes
<raven79> i was able to setup an image with xgl
<raven79> you should use an svg image
<main2> raven79: thats not the problem.
<main2> raven79: i tought that only png can be used?
<raven79> why?
<arunkale> does anyone here know of any good cms/portal system which is not too hard to customise?
<raven79> you should use png and svg
<main2> raven i just opened csm, and indeed - i can use svg as well
<raven79> but i was able to setup an image using svg format
<raven79> csm?
<main2> raven, but how do i tell a svg image to change every month... :P
<raven79> arunkale: drupal
<main2> compizsettingsmanager
<raven79> main2: ah ok...you should use imagemagick....
<raven79> arunkale: i read somewhere it wins a prize as best csm....
<raven79> arunkale: cms*
<arunkale> do you know how to customise it?
<zorglu_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 <- "Microsoft has a majority market share" is a bug marked critical by mark shuttleworth. i see they are having fun at cannonical :)
<raven79> arunkale: no i never used it...but usually you should download it locally, then unpackage it, modify and so on...surely there are a lot of tutorial on the net...(from beginners to expert user)....i'm sorry but i really don't know it.
<arunkale> thanks :)
<raven79> arunkale: we are here to help each other ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> main2, i want to be able to use the cube
<arunkale> i currently use wordpress, but i need to add some portal-like features
<Admiral_Chicago> including top & bottom
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: ?
<main2> you do have xgl you said
<Admiral_Chicago> i do
<raven79> arunkale: ah it's another good cms...but what does it not has got?
<Admiral_Chicago> i want to be able put a window on the top
<Jucato> arunkale: you might want to peek at http://www.opensourcecms.com
<arunkale> Well, I need to create a user system.. something like yahoo.. where you can use one id for a lot of services
<Admiral_Chicago> and have that bend. like you can to that on the sides of the cube but not the top
<arunkale> Jucato: I've checked that out, but WordPress is the only CMS with a good user interface
<raven79> arunkale: the Jucato tip is really good i know that site me too...
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: i dont know if thats possible
<Jucato> well WordPress is basically a blogging type of CMS so it doubt if it has portal-like features
<raven79> Admiral_Chicago: no you can put only an image on the top of cube...
<main2> Admiral_Chicago: i got my angie on top, and want a callender on the bottom.. :D
<arunkale> Jucato: I've made sites like www.niralimagazine.com and www.split-magazine.com using WordPress.. it can do a lot more than just a blog
<Admiral_Chicago> bed now
<arunkale> I think for what I'm looking for I'll need a custom-made thing
<Admiral_Chicago> ttul
<Jucato> arunkale: probably. no plugins available for it?
<raven79> arunkale: anyway opensourcecms has different sections...you can try to see if you are able to find something good for you...
<arunkale> Jucato: There are plugins, but I'm not finding suitable ones to my cause.. yeah, I'm going through opensourcecms.. :) thanks
* flaccid screams internally
<arunkale> what's up flaccid
<raven79> guys i'm a beginner of debian-like systems. the question is: how can i see the package name of a program that i want to install?
<lupine_85> apt-cache search ?
<raven79> (for example...i want to install emacs...how can i know its name
<tmdx120> howdy all. Ever since I "upgraded" to Dapper, I cannot read my usb drives. Any advice for a newbie?
<raven79> ah thanks lupine....
<raven79> i only read apt-get man pages ;)
<zorglu_> adept can make it more interactive too
<Jucato> raven79: you can also use the search/filter in Adept, or the "apt:/" kio slave in Konqueror
<flaccid> arunkale:
<raven79> oh wanderfull...there is a protocol integrated into konqueror for apt-get....konqueror own a protocol for each things :D
<linux__alien> how do i remove kubuntu-desktop and allied applications totally from ubuntu
<linux__alien> ?
<linux__alien> i gave apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linux__alien> now i want to remove the KDE themes and allied applications
<zorglu_> this is a good question, is there a good tool to remove package ?
<raven79> noooooooooooo orrible discover....emacs is not between editors....
<raven79> :(
<Jucato> raven79: apt:/ is actually just for apt-cache  and browsing packages.ubuntu.com
<raven79> Jucato: thanks ;)
<raven79> sorry but how can i install a package (that is present into packages.ubuntu.com) but that my system does not know?
<flaccid> arunkale: plesk crap
<raven79> must i modify my /etc/apt/source.list?
<arunkale> flaccid: ah, i've never used plesk
<Jucato> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gnomefreak> once i select theme for KBFX and hit apply do i have to restart kicker and how do you restart kicker?
<Jucato> raven79: ^^^^
<zorglu_> apt:/ is nice, i wasnt aware of this :)
<raven79> thanks guys
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I don't know about KBFX, but to restart kicker, "dcop kicker kicker restart" would do
<gnomefreak> thank you ill try it
<raven79> zorglu_: i'm chroot from another distro... i cannot use konqueror now...
<raven79> what do you think about aptitude?
<raven79> isn't it good too?
<miro> #neno
<Jucato> raven79: definitely
<zorglu_> a lot of people like it
* Jucato just hates when it tries to be too smart :P
<raven79> Jucato: :D ....
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: ping
<gnomefreak> oh wait i think i screwed up
<Jucato> un-ping :P
<raven79> :D nooo i hate windows-like help to add repositories :D :D :D
<Jucato> raven79: ?
<raven79> this is with a lot of images of windows... :D https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu i'm only joking ;) i'm reading that guide!
<Jucato> lol
<raven79> thanks ubotu
<Jucato> (ubotu's a bot...)
<tmdx120> who
<tmdx120> WHO
<raven79> :D a very intelligent bot...it can answer rightly to other user ;)
<Jucato> heh
<lupine_85> hi
<raven79> but where i can locate "all" repositories...to add at /etc/apt/source.list?
<raven79> (i cannot use some kde-like feature at present...i'm in a console)
<zorglu_> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> raven79: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zorglu_> there are no good/standard way but sourceomatic give you an idea
<lupine_85> question about a KDE widget - it's the one that lists things (e.g. the nickname list in Konq., most of the lists in KMyMoney)... I've switched to a dark theme with light text, but this silly list with it's two-toned colours looks out of place and is swallowing my text
<raven79> oh thanks
<arunkale> how do i install jre
<lupine_85> example: http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/snapshot5.png
<lupine_85> any way to fix
<Jucato> lupine_85: in System Settings > Appearance > Colors, change the Alternate Background in Lists to match your Standard Background
<Admiral_Chicago> arunkale, java?
<Jucato> raven79: this might also help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Jucato> arunkale: same way you install java
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<raven79> wanderfull ;)
<arunkale> yeah java runtime environment
<lupine_85> aha! thanks )
<Admiral_Chicago> follow those links
<raven79> could this be a "good" list for you? http://monoport.com/1481 i generated it with source-o-matic
<Jucato> looks ok. it has the basic official repos. although you don't have any deb-src repos
<raven79> i avoided unofficial...i don't know why :D
<Guest659> hi
<Guest659> guten morgen
<gnomefreak> raven79: src repos are always handy to have incase you need to build a package
<juri> osx86 is the best
<Jucato> raven79: you "might" also want to have dapper-backports (if you want)
<raven79> sorry phone...
<juri> kubuntu is ok if you wont instal mac os in pc
<zorglu_> juri: this is offtopic, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<juri> hi zorglu
<juri> offtopic?
<zorglu_> juri: #kubuntu is to help people using kubuntu, other topics are offtopic.
<zorglu_> it helps keep the focus to stay on topic :)
<Admiral_Chicago> plus users like myself who are in like 12 channels don't have to click over so much
<Jucato> why use click when you can Alt+# :P (j/k)
<raven79> i'm here again
<raven79> Jucato: why dapper-backporta are usefull?
<Jucato> raven79: because from time to time, it has updates to programs that are not included in dapper-security (they're not security patches) or dapper-updates
<snapy> how do i change the resolution of a text terminal without restarting computer?
<raven79> and gnomefreak src repos are needed to install packages from source? ...using one of them i will not install source code too?
<snapy> how can i change text console resolution *without* rebooting (that is, not from grub/lilo, but while i am in the console)?
<raven79> ok Jucato thanks
<Jucato> raven79:  when you want to download the source code for a package that is in the repositories, you need to have the appropriate deb-src repository
<gnomefreak> raven79: you use them to build using apt :) sudo apt-get source -b <package>   should download source and compile/build it
<gnomefreak> raven79: thats how ubuntu makes the source code aval.
<zorglu_> snapy: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/savetextmode.1.html <- i dunno if it still do the job, but it was doing it in the paste. you may poke around this
<raven79> gnomefreak: you are right...i see now that option...
<gnomefreak> what file type are songs on cds?
<snapy> zorglu_: than kyou
<gnomefreak> and can i save them as mp3's or a way to convert them to mp3?
<raven79> so now i will add some src repos too ;)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: they're in Audio CD format? :P
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: i think they are raw data
<Jucato> gnomefreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping might help. (don't forget to install lame)
<raven79> guys...is this http://monoport.com/1482 better?
<gnomefreak> it would be nice if i caould get into the file instead of opening it in music player
<raven79> ah another question...how can i locally see all packages available? and some details on those packages...
<Jucato> raven79: looks good enough
<raven79> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> raven79: once you have enabled the proper repositories, apt-cache show <package> will give you details
<Jucato> or aptitude show if you want
<gnomefreak> raven79: you can use apt-cache search something  or adept sill give you a full list
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show will give you details
<raven79> Jucato: i already tried with that command...but i get some problem...but probably my repos list was not correct....now i will try again.
<raven79> ok gnomefreak thanks ;)
<Jucato> raven79: have you updated after you changed your sources.list?
<Jucato> sudo apt-get update or sudo aptitude update
<gnomefreak> can you convert .oog into .mp3?
<gnomefreak> they are saving as .oog
<gnomefreak> ogg
<raven79> a lot of new command to learn...i hope to learn quickly so i will not ask you so stupid things ;) ...thanks guys
<Jucato> gnomefreak: what is saving as .ogg?
<gnomefreak> raven79: only stupid question is one not asked
<gnomefreak> my cd :)
<raven79> Jucato: no. i has not done the list update...now i will do it.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: did you install LAME?
<gnomefreak> using sound juicer to extract the songs to file
<raven79> gnomefreak: thanks for your support...
<gnomefreak> raven79: anytime
<gnomefreak> Jucato: not ever sure anymore
<gnomefreak> whats full name?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: without LAME, soundjuicer can't encode to MP3's
<Jucato> gnomefreak: "lame" :P
<YazzY> howdy
<raven79> this is an atipical channel :D usually people tells RTFM all others.. :D this is a good new "kind" of channel!
<YazzY> i am trying to install compiz/Xgl for Matrox MGA G550 AGP on kubuntu. So far i get DM
<YazzY> i got DRM working
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its installing
<Jucato> :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: how to use?
<YazzY> http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?id=205 says to install cgwd and cgwd-themes
<gnomefreak> lol
<YazzY> but there are not packages named vgwd
<Jucato> raven79: we don't say RTFM... we just say RTFL (Read the Fscking Link)
<YazzY> cgwd even
<YazzY> any idea ?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: you don't use it. the encoding/ripping program is the one that uses it
<gnomefreak> beryl uses emerald not cgwd
<YazzY> k
<raven79> Fscking?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it will automaticcly save as mp3 or i choose it
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I think you have to choose it from sound juicer. (not familiar with it)
<gnomefreak> raven79: another not so good way of saying f***ing
<YazzY> gnomefreak: apt-cache search emerald does not giver any result
<Jucato> gnomefreak: are you on KDE?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: atm no
<gnomefreak> i have all kde apps :)
<raven79> gnomefreak: ah ok... :(
<Jucato> gnomefreak: Konqueror even?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> ofcourse
<Jucato> gnomefreak: check out the link I gave a while ago, for CD Ripping
<gnomefreak> i have kubuntu installed just not on it atm
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ty
<gnomefreak> missed that
<snapy> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jucato> raven79: actually fsck is a program/utility similar to MS-DOS's chkdsk. but since it looks so similar to f**k... it's generally been used as a substitute by Linux users :P
<raven79> ubotu: thanks for tip...but i'm tring to learn some word of english ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks for tip...but i'm tring to learn some word of english ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raven79> Jucato: i never hear it...probably because i usually speak in italian...
<Jucato> raven79: heh that's the response for other channels in other languages
<raven79> Jucato: but happy to know it... :D
<Jucato> raven79: which haven't you heard?
<raven79> Jucato: i never see/used/heard fsck...instead of f**k ;)
<Jucato> raven79: well, if you're not familiar with the Linux scene, it's normal not to have heard of it
<raven79> Jucato: no. i'm a linux user since 4 years...but probably i never heard it because i usually go into italian forums...
<raven79> Jucato: and so on...
<Jucato> aaah
<raven79> this is the first time that i try a debian-like system...it is pretty good...
<raven79> i never used it before because a university teacher of mine use debian...so i was never able to think to use it :D
<Jucato> heh
<grothesk> How do I activate previews for video files in konqueror?
<raven79> you should compile( install) packages with arts use flag enabled....at least with gentoo box ;)
<SillyZ> gmornin
<raven79> SillyZ: hi
<SillyZ> how goes raven79?
<raven79> fine thanks and you?
<SillyZ> mm just wakin up here, coffee coffee coffee :D
<raven79> :D
<raven79> what's time is it there SillyZ?
<SillyZ> 0633 HRS Gmt-0600 (dst)
<raven79> wow...
<SillyZ> what time is it there raven79?
<raven79> here: 13:35 it's time to lunch
<SillyZ> ahh
<raven79> 1:35 p.m.
<SillyZ> yup, usa midwest just wakin up here hehe
<raven79> yes...where you are exactly?
<SillyZ> nebraska.... middle of nowhere
<SillyZ> you?
<raven79> you get up early today...
<raven79> italy
<SillyZ> well tis monday here, got to get little ones up here in an hour and start getting them ready for school, then its a fun filled day of barbie-dvd reruns with my 3 yr old daughter
<SillyZ> <<-- full time stay at home mom
<raven79> oh...i undestand...so you will bring your doughter and escort her to school...
<raven79> let make her learn....so she will not speak bad like me! :D
<SillyZ> will take 8yr old son to school, take 3rd old daughter with for the ride, then her and I come back here for the day
<SillyZ> oh yes, were doing the whole foreign language thing dvd's with her at a very young age , seems to be picking it up alot faster than I am
<raven79> :D
<SillyZ> !seen hawkind
<ubotu> I haven't seen hawkind recently
<SillyZ> hmm
<gnomefreak> !seen Hawkwind
<ubotu> Hawkwind is on IRC right now!
<main2> is blender not available in the repost?
<main2> :|
<SillyZ> sorry not enuf coffee yet for spellchunking :)
<SillyZ> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<gnomefreak> main2: it should be
<gnomefreak> !info blender
<raven79> gnomefreak: yw?
<ubotu> blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.41-1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4734 kB, installed size 12588 kB
<gnomefreak> yw = your welcome
<SillyZ> yw = your welcome
<raven79> ;)
<gnomefreak> main2: its in the main repo
<main2> when i type blender in adept, nothing comes up
<SillyZ> Ive used other products, and find just the learning curve of blender is so steep its almost unusable
<gnomefreak> main2: make sure you are not using the cdrom repos
<main2> i dont have any cdrom repos
<gnomefreak> main2: on dapper?
<gnomefreak> main2: in terminal type apt-get search blender | less
<gnomefreak> scroll down until you find it
<main2> apt-get search blender
<main2> E: invalid operation
<gnomefreak> oops
<crimsun> apt-cache
<raven79> sorry guys, is this normal? http://monoport.com/1483 i already has installed kde...but not all programs...so i typed that command with that result...
<gnomefreak> apt-cache search blender
<main2> hmmmm blender looks 50% transparent (im running xgl)
<raven79> i got lunch...sorry i must go...thanks for your help and bye
* raven79 is away: Away at the moment
<gnomefreak> raven79: lose the away message please
<sorush20> hi ..my dmix is not working properly I have a usb headphone , as hw:2,0 but I can't mix sound from two apps into that device? how do I change this please
<sorush20> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Did you need me for something ?
<gnomefreak> no someone else did !seen but typoed your name
<Jucato> heh
<gnomefreak> SillZ neeed you i guess
<gnomefreak> needed*
<Jucato> SillyZ, probably :)
<gnomefreak> her too :)
<Jucato> hm... strange... Lipstik doesn't seem to follow the color for menu text... :(
<Hawkwind> Ah missed that, thanks
<Jucato> ah, an new favorite widget style... :P
<BluesKaj> flashplayer doesn't work on some sites http://www.compfused.com/directlink/3931/ .The sound works fine , but no video..any suggestions ?
<Hawkwind> Probably because the site needs flash 8 or better
<Jucato> hm... it doesn't seem to be Flash at all
<BluesKaj> we can't run the newer versions , Hawkwind ?
<raven79> i'm back
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Flash 7 is the latest for Linux.  We won't get flash 9 until after the first of the year
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: But that site seems to need wmp11 actually
<gnomefreak> i think it is flash and flash 7 plays the front page fine
<Jucato> hm... strange. it wants to play on KMPlayer on mine
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, it points out right in the blurb that it uses Flash
<gnomefreak> content="funny, video, videos, flash, animation, game, links, picture, silly, weird, odd, shocking" /><meta name="description" content="Your entertainment
<BluesKaj> is there default setting in firefox for video animatins
<BluesKaj> ?
<KoluCCi> Hi all! Does N E body knows how to select D-SUB in xorg.conf for dual-head Radeon 8500 LE?
<KoluCCi> I'm searching google and how-to's but nothing found...
<BluesKaj> what's the path to the kmenu ?
<BluesKaj> when i want to open with kmenu program i need to know the path to it cuz for some reason when the dialog box "open with ..." pops up the kmenu is never listed ?
<BluesKaj> Are we supposed to be mind readers ! ?
<Mortice> BluesKaj: what kmenu program?
<raven79> hey guys someone can help me to rip a dvd...i never rip one of them...
<BluesKaj> Kaffiene for one
<raven79> kaffeine can rip a dvd?
<Mortice> BluesKaj: oh, so you want to open a file with a program that you can find in the KDE menu?
<BluesKaj> Mortice, on this site http://www.compfused.com/directlink/3931/
<neil> ouch
<neil> hi
<BluesKaj> or even wmp
<Mortice> BluesKaj: ok, so you've downloaded the video file?
<neil> i didnt read the faqs but i can no longer be root! seems the wheel group is no more there too... any idea ?
<BluesKaj> no , want it to open in Fiefox
<Mortice> BluesKaj: ok, install mozilla-mplayer then
<raven79> BluesKaj: i don't need to play a dvd...i need to rip it...like with dvdrip but that program is too huge :D ...for a simple man :D
<raven79> someone knows if k3b is able to rip a dvd?
<BluesKaj> no raven unless you have the proper decoders
<BluesKaj> ok mortice ,thx I'll give mozilla mplayer a try
<raven79> oh decorders are like....video codec
<raven79> ?
<BluesKaj> raven79, i recommend "devede23", but it's non free
<raven79> thanks
<raven79> devede23? neither google is able to find it....
<raven79> can you give me a link, please?
<BluesKaj> raven79, http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html
<raven79> thanks
<zorglu_> q. how do i delete files with konqueror ? here i mean delete, not 'send to grabage bin'
<grothesk> How do I activate previews for video files in konqueror?
<zorglu_> grothesk: i got this one by default here ... kubuntu 6.06.1
<grothesk> zorglu_: kubuntu 6.06.1 kde 3.5.4
<grothesk> I'm missing a certain package but I don't know which one... :-(
<zorglu_> 3.5.3 here :)
<grothesk> narf...
<BluesKaj> ok, how does one uninstall an older version of  program like "devede "
<BluesKaj> ?
<zorglu_> try "sudo apt-get remove devede"
<Jucato> BluesKaj: Adept? apt-get? Synaptic?
<zorglu_> or that too :)
<BluesKaj> hmm
<zorglu_> Jucato: about that, do you know a apps which make the removal of apps easier ? like if a package install 10 dependancy, i uninstall the main package, but would like to remove the dependancies as well, is there a tool to make this easier ?
<sorush20> guys should I file a but I can't get amarok-xine to wrokg with dmix on my usb headset..
<Jucato> zorglu_: aptitude :)
<eizesus> whoo
<zorglu_> Jucato: oh maybe i should try it then :)
<sorush20> here is my conversation ins alsa, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24764
<Jucato> downside, I think you have to perform "aptitude update" before trying to install something. not really sure about that
<gupta> is it possible to save "marks"  in man pages?
<BluesKaj> Jucato, devede isn't listed in adept
<Jucato> BluesKaj: how did you install it, then?
<gnomefreak> does this look right to make a tar. tar -cvvf <tar i want> <file to put into tar>
<BluesKaj> DL the tar file and extracted it in my home folder
<BluesKaj> has a self installer
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm... does it come with an instruction on how to remove it? because if not, I'm not sure how it can be uninstalled
<sorush20> guys how do I do this 08:37 < crimsun> you're essentially stuck with custom-crafting an ~/.asoundrc that hardcodes the device number in a dmix stanza
<crimsun> (I've already answered that.)
<Jucato> :P
<gnomefreak> sorush20: im guessing he means edit that file to what you want it to do (not as easy as you might think)
<Jucato> sound expert is in da house!! :)
<Jucato> (not me, crimsun :P)
<crimsun> it's not very difficult, perhaps a bit inconvenient
* gnomefreak needs a tar expert in da house
<Jucato> heh :P
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: yes it is right. except the 2 -v
<gnomefreak> ah maybe combine all the loose files into one than tar it
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: only 1?
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: well -v is to display stuff as verbose while excuting the tar. up to you to see how much you need
<gnomefreak> -v = verbose i couldnt figure out why man page used 2
<zorglu_> maybe they pile up, some apps do that
<gnomefreak> should i combine all files into one folder first than tar that folder?
<zorglu_> -v a bit verbose, -vv a bit more, -vvv even more etc....
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I think it's a typo?
<gnomefreak> ah
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> -vvvvv <--- how verbose is this?
<gnomefreak> way too much
<zorglu_> massivly verbose++ :)
<Jucato> lol
<gnomefreak> prolly shows you the gender of the files :)
<Jucato> ooh...
* gnomefreak hopes this works with music
<Jucato> gnomefreak: have you been able to encode/rip to MP3's already?
<gnomefreak> yep been working on it ;)
<Jucato> glad to hear that
<gnomefreak> ok lets find out how well this works
<gnomefreak> oh tar name do i have to append .tar or does it do that for me?
* Jucato whistles...
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> since when did filename extensions matter in CLI? :p
<gnomefreak> i dont know lol
<gnomefreak> rather not have the tar called name.tar.tar
<BluesKaj> tartar sauce
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: you're not on Kubuntu right now, right?
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: tar cvzf bla.tgz bli_your_dir
<zorglu_> you surely be much too afraid about tar :)
<zorglu_> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Jucato> oooh there...
<lupine_85> bz2 ++
<Jucato> let's see what ubotu coughed up...
<zorglu_> there is even a gui to it :)
<Jucato> ah yes.. but Ubuntu only :P
<zorglu_> :)
<zorglu_> we should rename ubuntu into gubuntu btw
<Jucato> and it doesn't have the answer to gnomefreak's question
<Jucato> zorq
<gnomefreak> and im assuming use the path
<Jucato> zorglu_: definitely noth!
<Jucato> not*
<gnomefreak> Jucato: no it doesnt
<zorglu_> Jucato: why not ? people think gnome is part of ubuntu and that kubuntu is some kind of variant
<Jucato> zorglu_: and they are correct
<gnomefreak> kubuntu == ubuntu
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: this is my point, both are different
<zorglu_> kubuntu = ubuntu + kde
<Jucato> kubuntu is actualy just ubuntu using KDE.
<zorglu_> ubuntu = ubuntu + gnome
<gnomefreak> only the DE
<BluesKaj> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead od gnome
<zorglu_> see the bug ? :)
<Jucato> no bug. it's still ubuntu
<Jucato> besides, it makes Ubuntu unique
<gnomefreak> ubuntu is behind the DE
<zorglu_> well there is bug in the naming
<tur804> selam
<rebecca> hi
<Jucato> zorglu_: is it an established fact/system that naming distros have to follow that?
<Jucato> anyway... getting -offtopic here...
<gnomefreak> fudge
<CVirus> well ... fudg'em
<BluesKaj> hmm, can't find mplayer for firefox ...mozilla-mplayer doesn't seem available either
<Jucato> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<zorglu_> yep, and the renaming wont happen, simply because of the brand mindshare that we dont want to loose :)
<Junis> BluesKaj: use te correct sources
<zorglu_> ok going to work a bit, see yq
<gnomefreak> oh wth there has to be away around these damn error
<gnomefreak> s
<BluesKaj> already have mplayer ...just not the firefox link program
<Rambo3> why is mouse even displaced buy 1 inch to the right. clicking on icon opens icon next to it
<Aswe> whats the meaning of "Alternate install CD"?
<gnomefreak> Aswe: its a text-based installer
<gnomefreak> it also allows you to do OEM and Server install if you like
<Aswe> gnomefreak can i install kubuntu without cdrom (never used linux before)
<Aswe> ?
<gnomefreak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<gnomefreak> Aswe: read that but its easiest from cd
<Aswe> ok thnx
<ninHer_> hi all
<ubuntu> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<ubuntu> j ai quelques pti bleme avec mon clavier
<ninHer_> hi ubuntu
<ninHer_> hi gnomefreak
<Rambo3> oui oui
<ubuntu> je suis sr le live cd la
<ubuntu> mais quand je suis sur mon mode utilisateur mon clavier reponds pas
<WeeD> Hello, and good morning everyone!
<ubuntu> #unbuntu-fr
<Dink> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<WeeD> Quick question. Why is it that Kubuntu was not shipped with the essential things such as make, patch, g++, gtk, atk, and etc?
<WeeD> Well, I know they arent essential but whatever. Why werent they shipped with the latest relewase?
<WeeD> Thanks in advance
<Rambo3> gtk?
<Jucato> WeeD: Kubuntu is not shipped with gtk because it does not use GTK+ apps
<Jucato> WeeD: it is not shipped with "build-essential" packages (gcc and co.) for some reasons. they're still debating on that one...
<Rambo3> g++ is not essential too
<Rambo3> make is and i am not kubuntu dev so i dont know
<Rambo3> maby all this eyecandy cra* takes to much place
<WeeD> Ah, I see
<Aswe> gnomefreak, i dont have cdrom and floppy and network.. can i install it without them? i cant find something about that in the "help page"
<piltdown> ANyonr help with a sudo problem?
<WeeD> So, yeah I ask because I've been through hell trying to work Kubuntu, Im a newcomer and still having issues installing the NVIDIA drivers and also ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> Aswe: that site is all i know i think you can install from usb but you would need network (you can order cds for free but you would need cdrom
<Aswe> \=
<WeeD> See, internet on the Kubuntu system is impossible because its only connection to the outside world was with Windows via USB network card
<gnomefreak> Aswe: your on the internet now
<gnomefreak> Aswe: download it save it to usb than hook up to other pc :)
<Rambo3> WeeD download ubuntu iso to windows mount it and install from there
<gnomefreak> its still 300mb :(
<WeeD> Rambo3: I already have Kubuntu installed, using GRUB to dual-boot, no internet cause Linsys has no drivers for the USB network card, Is there any workaround for USB network cards in Kubuntu?
<BadRabbit320> Does Kubuntu desktop version (from iso) **only** run **live** or will i get an option to do an install if I want?
<Rambo3> I thought Linksys was supoported
<WeeD> Not mine for some reason, it wont use it to connect to th einternet
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: the Desktop CD has an install option
<Jucato> Desktop CD = Live CD + GUI Installer
<WeeD> Rambo3: What do I do to make it use the network card? Whap app controls the network controllers
<Rambo3> WeeD: what are you using WEP WAP open
<SuperSub> alexicon super here
<piltdown> Help please: sudo problem:- Su returned with an error
<WeeD> Rambo3: open
<alexander_> hello there
<gnomefreak> piltdown: su is not sudo
<SuperSub> ALEXICON
<Rambo3> WeeD: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=264006
<Acc|ccA> i would call myself, like we say in germany: bloody starter
<Acc|ccA> beginner
<WeeD> Rambo3: Okay, brb
<Acc|ccA> and i've got some beginnerproblem
<Acc|ccA> :)
<piltdown> Su returned with an error is waht I get when I enter my password in System Settings and enter my password to change users etc.
<BadRabbit320> ok, thanx.  been lurking/going to links you've put in channel, but some links say I need the **alternate** to do an install.
<sudharsh> hi everyone, oo in kubuntu dapper doesnt spell check, whats the name of the package that provides this feature
<Acc|ccA> i can't change the displayresolution
<Acc|ccA> 640x480 is all i can chose
<BadRabbit320> btw, I'm learning about U 7 K quicker than I learned Win
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: not really. the Alternate Install CD just has more options
<WeeD> Rambo3: Thanks for the link, I believe it will help. Now what do I tyoe in konsole to bring up wifi management?
<Acc|ccA> it has worked before...
<Acc|ccA> now it's over
<Acc|ccA> what can i do?
<Jucato> BadRabbit320: Here's a page that lists some of what the Alternate Install CD has, that the Desktop CD doesn't: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//kubuntu/6.06.1/
<BadRabbit320> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BadRabbit320> Jucato  thgnx!
* Acc|ccA is waiting patiently
<SuperSub> anyone here no how to troubleshoot azureus problems Warning Azureus did not shutdown tiddily
<piltdown> Also If I try and run adept and enter my password I get Conversation with su failed.
<BadRabbit320> famn dingers...there's no g in thnx...
<WeeD> Does anyone know why ntfs is so retarded? Why doesnt Linux use compression on its filesystem?
<BluesKaj> no need , not as bloated and no registry for starters :)
<Jucato> WeeD: because Linux uses a different type of filesystem that doesn't need that (journaling)
<WeeD> Okay, well, I would like to know if theres anything similar out ther like ntfs in Linux that would compress the entire HDD
<SuperSub> anyone here no how to troubleshoot azureus problems Warning Azureus did not shutdown tiddily
<WeeD> And allow for continual/regular usage. Low diskspace on my system
<Jucato> WeeD: ext3? (default Linux filesystem)
<WeeD> SuperSub: I have Azereus also, if you have untidy shutdowns, it means you have corrupted torrent files
<SuperSub> should i delete them?
<WeeD> Jucato: I know ext is default, but it doesnt allow reading of a comressed HDD. Is an ext3 partition already comressed in its own format, similar to ntfs?
<SuperSub> nothing in my torrent folder
<WeeD> SuperSub: Remove them to another folder and redownload the torrents
<WeeD> SuperSub: Well
<Jucato> hm.. probably not WeeD. I'm not really familiar with the filesystems. but afaik, ext3 doesn't need compression because it handles files well enough. not really sure, though
<WeeD> SuperSub: Have you even started downloading torrents yet
<SuperSub> yes
<WeeD> Jucato: Thaks Jucato
<WeeD> SuperSub: Yeah, delete the torrents and see what happens
<SuperSub> i cleared the log files and deleted the torrent file but to no avail even uninstalled azureus and re-installed
<WeeD> SuperSub: Or remove them
<WeeD> SuperSub: See, I had the same problem
<WeeD> SuperSub: All I did was remove torrents and it worked fine for some reason
<SuperSub> getting a dialogue box in the bottom right hand corner of my screen which will not go away given me the shits
<matthias> hi everybody
<WeeD> SuperSub: It sounds more like an Azereus problem, I dunno whether Kubuntu is the source of the problem. When did it start coming up?
<SuperSub> yesterday
<SuperSub> using unbuntu
<r0t0r00t3r> anyone familar with some of the more advanced configurations options with ubuntu and WINE?
<matthias> where du i get the kernel-headers for kernel 2.6.15-27-386
<abc> Hi all!
<abc> can u help me plz? =)
<r0t0r00t3r> ubuntu r0x0rs t3h b0x0rs
<matthias> rofl
<r0t0r00t3r> ;)
<WeeD> matthias: http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages
<SuperSub> can you recommend anything else????
<WeeD> matthias: Search box near bottom
<matthias> kk mom
<WeeD> SuperSub: Yeah, use this: http://www.utorrent.com/
<Jucato> matthias: our download linux-headers-386 (which will download the proper headers for the kernel you are using)
<abc> If there is any way to install kubuntu directly from hd my CD-Rom is broken? :(
<WeeD> SuperSub: Theres Linux support somewhere
<SuperSub> do you know if its avail in synaptic
<matthias> ah ok thx
<WeeD> abc: Yeah, use Daemon Tools, http://www.daemon-tools.cc/dtcc/announcements.php
<abc> hmm install on hd? :)
<gnomefreak> SuperSub: just use ktorrent
<matthias> Jucato: thx a lot that's what i'm searching for
<SuperSub> installing know
<SuperSub> but its a kde im using gnome will i have a problem?
<gnomefreak> SuperSub: gtorrent it should be in menu it maybe listed as torrent
<SuperSub> installed already thanks for ur assistance gentlemen
<gnomefreak> yw
<Jucato> or use KTorrent :P
<SuperSub> heheh
<Jucato> KTorrent 2.0.1 is available from dapper-backports. just an FYI
<gnomefreak> 2.0.2 here (not dapper)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: bleh :P
<gnomefreak> :)
<SuperSub> guys also getting a grub loading error 18... any suggestion???
<Jucato> hm... I think that means that /boot isn't found within the first 8GB of the hard disk?
<gnomefreak> yeah read the links ubotu says on one of them is what you need
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cannonball> SuperSub: First link on: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=grub+error+18&btnG=Google+Search
<SuperSub> cheers will look into it  :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: that's the error I encountered a few weeks ago, hence the question about /boot on a multi-boot system :P
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak had all kinds of grub errors before i can never keep them straight
<Jucato> imbrandn said that it basically means that /boot is not found within the first 8GB of the hard drive. Funny though that it was the first and (so far) last time I encountered it
<r0t0r00t3r> anyone know where i can download codecs for .wmv video for totem? or is .wmv even a supported format for totem?
<Jucato> r0t0r00t3r: w32codecs
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<Jucato> gnomefreak: :P
<r0t0r00t3r> thznks jucato... ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jucato> r0t0r00t3r: you use totem on Kubuntu?
<r0t0r00t3r> yup
<Jucato> hm.. that's new :)
<r0t0r00t3r> ya - i prolly should just install vlc i guess.
<Jucato> well if it doesn't work...
<Jucato> I've never had a reason to try out the other players (vlc, mplayer) just because Kaffeine works, even if .rmvb/.rm files
<pfein> any recommendations on a QT/KDE IM client w/ better Jabber support than kopete?
<r0t0r00t3r> hmmm.... let me try that... gonna d/l the w32 codecs for kaffeine. thx again.
<Jucato> hm... I think Kopete is the only KDE IM client... (or at least the most famous?)
<Jucato> pfein: w32codecs will work with either kaffeine or totem
<Mortice> i recommend your chat client + bitlbee if you don't care about flashy stuff
<Jucato> Mortice: I think you're talking about IRC client?
<Jucato> ah yeah bitlbee
<Jucato> mea culpa :P
<Mortice> :)
<pfein> Mortice: so I run it locally & use konversation?
<Mortice> pfein: if you must use konversation, yes :
<Mortice> :P
<Jucato> bitlbee can let your IRC client become an IM client...
<pfein> Mortice: I kinda like konversation...
<Jucato> konversation is nice, for an IRC client...
<Jucato> Kopete hasn't given me any problems yet, except for MSN (which I blame totally on MS)
<Mortice> pfein: heh, it's OK I guess, but yea. You get the server running and connect to it like any other IRC server using konversation
<Jucato> hm... brb /away :P
<pfein> Mortice: hmm, suggestions on other IRC clients?
<Mortice> pfein: I like irssi, personally
<Mortice> pfein: it's *mostly* a matter of taste though
<koboi_> #ubuntu_fr
<koboi_> c est quoi le truc francais deja ??
<Mortice> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nickste> Is there a hosts file in kubuntu that I can clear, to force a dns update on a certain domain?
<lupine_85> nickste: /etc/hosts is the hostfile. it doesn't do what you think it does though
<lupine_85> just dig @<server> <domain> - that should do it
<r0t0r00t3r> where can i wget the w32 codecs for kaffeine?
<lupine_85> !plf
<ubotu> plf is the Penguin Liberation Front, see http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf - mainly for i386 users with some packages for ppc
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> r0t0r00t3r: follow the RestrictedFormats link ^^^
<r0t0r00t3r> oops - thanks
<nickste> lupine_85: the server parameter in the dig command, should I put the IP of the server in for this?
<dil> no
<lupine_85> yep
<lupine_85> you can also use domain name, I guess
<nickste> ok, and how long will that record be there for?
<lupine_85> depends on the server
<lupine_85> ubuntu doesn't do much caching of domain records
<nickste> ok, thanks
<main2> crimsun: instead of using 'update' the whole time, is there a website where i can see if its added to backport?
<main2> crimsun: and one more thing, is half a day not a little bit optimistic? :-))
<main2> (i cant wait to get it)
<dil> does anyone know how install firefox on kubuntu?
<dil> i'm new to Linux!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pfein> Mortice: hmm, maybe I'll just use gajim
<crimsun> main2: stuff isn't generally processed everyday. Wait til Wednesday.
<r0t0r00t3r> Junto - this Easy Ubuntu sure is impressive! couldn't ask for an easier solution! thanks!
<main2> crimsun: ok, ill be patient :-))
<lupine_85> dil: just install it using adept
<lupine_85> cor
<lupine_85> OpenOffice can use accelerated OpenGL
<nickste> lupine_85: I tried the dig command, but now the domain name is not resolving at all... any ideas?
<lupine_85> nickste: the domain is broken then
<lupine_85> check it's config
<nickste> broken, as in not pointing to the dns servers specified?
<pfein> how can I turn off the zillions-of-letters-on-Ctrl in konqueror?
<Jucato> hm... now where have I seen the link to do that...
<Jucato> ah there! just for you pfein: http://dhaumann.blogspot.com/2006/07/access-keys.html
<mngrif> hey all, i just installed kubuntu-desktop and would appreciate getting rid of all the gnome crap. suggestions anyone? would purging ubuntu-desktop do it?
<ash_> looking for help with kppp...
<pfein> Jucato: thx
<Jucato> mngrif: not really. this might help: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<visik7> mngrif:remove gtk
<mngrif> visik7: i use gtk apps
<visik7> reinstall it after
<mngrif> after...?
<visik7> after have you removed all gnome
<visik7> reinstall firefox for example
<mngrif> Jucato: exactly what i was looking for, thankyou
<visik7> or removing some libgnome-something
<mngrif> visik7: doing what you suggest is how you break a debian-based distro...
<visik7> why ?
<mngrif> dpkg really doesn't like having random things uninstalled
<visik7> never broken my sistem removing gtk
<mngrif> it's not all knowing as some would have others think
<visik7> using apt remove all the dependant packages
<mngrif> lucky you, or, you don't use gtk-based stuff
<visik7> I use gtk based stuff like firefox
<visik7> but dependancies works
<visik7> just reinstlled firefox after have removed all the other
<visik7> and gtk is reinstalled
<asmo674hurt> when i try to mount iso - terminal say that : "ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy"! What is this?
<edulix> hi
<josh_> hey... anyone in here know perl?
<josh_> anyone?
<edulix> not me sorry
<flaccid> if i do ls -l and a filename is red background, but not flashing, what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> broken link perhals.
<Dr_willis> ls colors things depending on what they are.
<Dr_willis> well it CAN color things, its user configurable.
<peo> Morjens
<Dr_willis> i see my archives in a dark red.
<Jucato> red usually means broken links, like what Dr_willis said
<peo> Finns e na finnar jr
<lupine_85> !fe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> bah
<lupine_85> peo: #ubuntu-??
<lupine_85> e.g. #ubuntu-fr #ubuntu-de etc
* Jucato is searching..
<lupine_85> !finnish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<lupine_85> why do they have to use the ISO codes exclusively?!
<fdoving> what do you want to use?
<fdoving> feel free to suggest aliases.
<Jucato> :p
<pfein> can I install downloaded .deb's via apt-get?
<Jucato> pfein: nope. use dpkg instead
<Jucato> dpkg -i <package>
<gekko`> from time to time kdm restarts by itself, anybody know how i could fix it?
<mike__> need help with kxdocker
<Jucato> err.. sudo dpkg -i package
<flaccid> any suexec gurus here
<polo3> hi
<pfein> Jucato: hmm, it didn't pull dependencies...
<mike__> need help launching kxdocker i get an error
<Jucato> pfein: of course it won't. :)
<Jucato> .deb never pulls dependencies. that's why we try to use APT as much as possible
<pfein> Jucato: ok, is there a *friendly* way to do this?
<Jucato> pfein: installing .deb files and pull dependencies automatically? nope. :(
<Jucato> pfein: what are you trying to install anyway?
<mike__> can anyone help me with kxdocker
<pfein> Jucato: eh, it's just a version bump from edgy (fixes some annoying bugs).
<pfein> Jucato: it's python based, no link issues
<Dr_willis> mike__,  you may want to give a little bit of details...
<Jucato> pfein: er.. don't do that
<pfein> Jucato: no?
<flaccid> can i recompile suexec with 2 docroots/data dirs ?
<Jucato> don't mix Dapper with Edgy packages
<pfein> Jucato: umm, why?
<Dr_willis> crashy system.
<Jucato> pfein: because they are from different releases with different versions and different dependencies
<Dr_willis> and eventually ya get into lib conflicets and other issues.
<Jucato> mix them, and you may (or may not) hose your system
<mike__> can somone tell me what this error means! http://pastebin.ca/181973
<pfein> Jucato, Dr_willis: yeah, ok.  But this is a pure-python app, and the only thing that changed b/w versions are internal (to the app) bugfixes
<Dr_willis> mike__,  looks like it cant find the config files --> please install right kxdocker_conf.xml
<pfein> it's not gonna hork up apt though, correct?
<mike__> Dr_willis:  how can i fix it?
<Jucato> pfein: the fact that it needs dependencies that are not installed (most python stuff are installed already) means that there might be a possible conflict
<Dr_willis> mike__,  reread the install docs for that program and find/install that file. I guess.
<mike__> Dr_willis:  i installed it with sudo apt-get install
<Dr_willis> file a bug report then I guess.
<mike__> Dr_willis:  how can i remove it, so i can install it from source
<Dr_willis> you DID install kxdocker and kxdocker-data ?
<mike__> Dr_willis: thanks needed the data thign
<Dr_willis> i just installed the thing... and i rember why i hate those kind of things.. :P
<mike__> Dr_willis:  nope the data thign didnt work
<mike__> Dr_willis: how can i remove it
<Dr_willis> it just worked for me.
<Dr_willis> apt-get remove
<Dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<mike__> Dr_willis:  kxdocker worked for you?
<gnomefreak> do i have to do anything in amarok to save the playlists after importing?
<Jucato> afaik, no
<gnomefreak> cool :)
<Dr_willis> mike__,  yes it worked fine
<Dr_willis> the program itself sort of sucks.. but it did run
<mike__> hmmm
<Jucato> gnomefreak: just be careful. a playlist/song that's deleted in Amarok will be deleted from the hard disk...
<gnomefreak> oh good ie
<gnomefreak> goodie
<Jucato> for songs, just be sure to use Remove from playlist rather than delete :P
<lsproc> I have installed the latest nvidia driver and I get this error: http://lsproc.pastebin.ca/181984
<NthDegree> 1 sec lsproc
<gnomefreak> k
<NthDegree> i know the issue
<NthDegree> you need to compile a working nVidia driver for the kernel
<lsproc> why, im using nvidia-glx
<NthDegree> using the .run package off the nVidia site
<lsproc> why cant i use the ubuntu packages
<NthDegree> because the packagers who make them always break them
<Hawkwind> You should be able to.  No reason to be forced to use the .run files
<gnomefreak> lsproc: on dapper
<lsproc> yes
<Hawkwind> I've used the dapper packages without issues and I'm all the way up to using the 2.6.18 kernel currently
<gnomefreak> lsproc: you cant use the beta drivers on dapper
<lsproc> ?
<lsproc> nvidia-glx is beta?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Yes you can
<Hawkwind> nvidia-glx isn't beta though
<gnomefreak> no ls
<Jucato> lsproc: have you installed the proper linux-restricted-modules for your kernel?
<gnomefreak> from nvidia there are beta drivers
<uwo> hi all: does n1 know how i could rip a mms stream?
<lsproc> Jucato: Isnt that done by default?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I'm using the 9625 drivers as we speak
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i understand they dont work on xorg7.0
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: With absolutely no issues
<Jucato> lsproc: I don't think so
<lsproc> :(
<lsproc> ah
<lsproc> now, i want to set the driver back
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: That's incorrect.  They work perfectly with Xorg 7.0 and 7.1
<NthDegree> lsproc, you mentioned the latest drivers - if you say "latest" to me it says the latest one can possibly get
<lsproc> but i cant boot kubuntu, and no way to write to the file
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<NthDegree> lsproc, try apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: He means the latest available from Ubuntu, which is 8762
* lsproc cant boot kubuntu
<Jucato> lsproc: press Ctrl+Alt+F1 when you get to the part where you're stuck with the bootsplash image
<NthDegree> yes you can lsproc
<Jucato> you'll be able to login into a command line session
<NthDegree> use a virtual terminal
<lsproc> gah
<NthDegree> Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6 all should work
<Jucato> lsproc: no choice there. you have to do things by hand :)
<jackster> anyone familiar with python?
<NthDegree> jackster, try #python
<jackster> okeydokey
<lsproc> Jucato: Not the easiest thing to do right now :(
<NthDegree> unless you need help with apt-getting it :p
<Jucato> lsproc: yes, specially if you're just beginning
<lsproc> is there a ext3 write driver for windows
<lsproc> or some write software
<lsproc> so i can edit xorg.conf
<NthDegree> lsproc there is but not for XP/2003/2000
<lsproc> :(
<NthDegree> for 95 was the latest
<NthDegree> it was for ext2
<Jucato> lsproc: you need to download the proper linux-restricted-modules, and you can't do that from windows
<gnomefreak> 98
<lsproc> i was going to ajust the xorg.conf back to nv
<NthDegree> well it works on 98 but was made for 95
<NthDegree> lsproc you can
<NthDegree> dude oh so easy
<NthDegree> boot up kubuntu
<gnomefreak> hint use live cd
<NthDegree> hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 or Ctrl+Alt+F2 or Ctrl+Alt+F3 or Ctrl+Alt+F4 or Ctrl+Alt+F5 or Ctrl+Alt+F6
<NthDegree> then login
<raven79> i must leave...bye guys and thanks for your help ;)
<raven79> see you soon
<NthDegree> then do a sudo apt-get install nano && sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> NthDegree: nano's installed by default
<lsproc> beat me :P
<NthDegree> on dapper it's vim
<NthDegree> on edgy it is nano
<lsproc> no
<Jucato> NthDegree: they're both installed by default
<lsproc> its been nano since 5.04
<NthDegree> :|
<NthDegree> it's never installed by default for me
<gnomefreak> vim cant be default
<NthDegree> alternate CD doesn't do it :|
<gnomefreak> its not user freindly enough
<Jucato> gnomefreak: hehe :P
<NthDegree> oh it is
<NthDegree> people just don't know how to press insert
<NthDegree> which was standard for most DOS era applications
<gnomefreak> vim doesnt have insert it has i
<gnomefreak> vim-gtk has insert
<NthDegree> uh pressing insert works
<Jucato> hm.. getting offtopic... helping lsproc here, remember?
<lsproc> heh
<lsproc> you have already solved the problem
<lsproc> just me getting around to fixing it
<lsproc> i dont want to reboot or wait for the livecd to boot
<NthDegree> livecd never boots for me
<NthDegree> closest I get is a knoppix liveCD then debootstrap
<NthDegree> oh and dist upgrade :p
<lsproc> lets fix this
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp?
<kingju> hi everyone
<kingju> can i ask a ? about a screensaver bug here ?
<flaccid> !ask > kingju
<kingju> it concerns http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=42637 Screensaver Fix for Kubuntu 6.06
<kingju> i have this bug ; the screensaver don't work... but i have not this version of kdebase
* lsproc back
<lsproc> Thanks
<lsproc> i have noted one problem though
<lsproc> and it seems to be the repos fault
<flaccid> kingju: it does say
<flaccid> The binaries contained within the package are built against KDE 3.5.3 (kdebase_3.5.3-0ubuntu0.2).		
<flaccid>  You MUST be using that specific KDE version of Kubuntu to ensure maximum stability.
<lsproc> All: Who was helping me with my nVidia problem?
<kingju> i read MUST so i do anything !
<Jucato> lsproc: what's the problem?
<flaccid> kingju: so use the correct base
<lsproc> Jucato: It seems, there is no linux-restricted-modules package for 2.6.27
<lsproc> sorry
<lsproc> 2.6.15-27
<flaccid> lsproc: i have ii  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686 2.6.15.11-5                            Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on PPro/Celero
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp? It will connect and run fine for about 3 minutes... then hangup... anyone?
<lupine_85> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-5 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<lupine_85> *shrug*
<lsproc> really?
<Jucato> lsproc: there is. it's in dapper-security I think
<flaccid> restricted
<Jucato> dapper-security restricted
<echo1> Does anyone know if the azures in the repository is the fixed one?  I recall a week or two ago the respository version was broken
<lsproc> ahaha
<flaccid> yeah thats it
<lsproc> thanks for all your help everyone (if only ##php was this nice :P)
<lsproc> bye
<flaccid> hehe
<Jucato> :P
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp? It will connect and run fine for about 3 minutes... then hangup... anyone?
<flaccid> i had a fight with the idiots in #fedora before was stupid
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, what about?
<flaccid> i was trying to help someone with ati drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> alright
<flaccid> the dude ended up leaving coz they were more concerning with giving me shit than helping him
<flaccid> not that they could help him..
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, i've had that happen a few times on ubuntu channels
<Admiral_Chicago> if someone asks a question and don't get a responsce i usually  tell them i can't help
<Admiral_Chicago> better than ignoring them
<AshDragon> Can anyone help with Kppp? It will connect and run fine for about 3 minutes... then hangup... anyone?
<Admiral_Chicago> AshDragon, sorry i have no idea
<AshDragon> me either... thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> AshDragon, you check the forums?
<AshDragon> well... it connects... and looks like it runs a script, once that is done it disconnects.... and i couldnt find anything like it
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: nah it wasn't like that. they said they could help but didn't provide any real help
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid, whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> they are probably upset that nobody like fedora anymore
<Admiral_Chicago> AshDragon, not sure waht you mean
<Admiral_Chicago> and i have class now
<flaccid> i don't actually say anything against fedora or ubuntu or anything
<flaccid> don't=didn't
<apeman2020> i just added a new disk to my system, how do i format?
<lupine_85> mkfs
<apeman2020> lupine_85: thanks
<AshDragon> Sep 25 11:11:58 Ta-Two pppd[5099] : Hangup (SIGHUP)
<AshDragon> Sep 25 11:11:58 Ta-Two pppd[5099] : Modem hangup
<AshDragon> Sep 25 11:11:58 Ta-Two pppd[5099] : Connect time 2.6 minutes.
<AshDragon> Sep 25 11:11:58 Ta-Two pppd[5099] : Sent 6107 bytes, received 52059 bytes.
<AshDragon> Sep 25 11:11:58 Ta-Two pppd[5099] : Connection terminated.
<AshDragon> Sep 25 11:11:58 Ta-Two pppd[5099] : Exit.
<AshDragon> is what is in the log file :(
<Jucato> AshDragon: please use pastebin next time. thanks! :)
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<AshDragon> sorry
<Jucato> AshDragon: it's ok. first time :)
<lampshade> Does anyone have a link for setting up flash on Ubuntu for konqueror (While running in gnome?)
<Jucato> lampshade: install flashplugin-nonfree.
<lampshade> it is
<Hawkwind> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lampshade> and it works for Firefox
<lampshade> but I added konqueror later after I got sick of ffox
<Hawkwind> Hah, flashplugin-nonfree is still broken though :P
<Jucato> lampshade: then in Konqueror, go to Settings > Configure Konqueror > Plugins > Scan for new plugins, and click on Apply or OK
<Jucato> Hawkwind: nope
<Hawkwind> Jucato: It's not ?
<Jucato> not anymore
<Jucato> since Saturday, iirc
<cesar> HI ALL
<cesar> Anyone knows how to set a new repository with EXTENDED packets
<cesar> such as "amsn" and similar ?
<lampshade> Jucato: that worked, ha, I swore I tried that, but it seems to work now.  Oh well, thanks
<Jucato> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> cesar: try that link ^^^
<cesar> OK Jucate
<cesar> I'll do
<Jucato> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<Jucato> info for amsn ^^^
<cesar> thanks :)
<flaccid> i might try that
<cesar> SEEMS OK
<cesar> THANKS SO MUCH, Jucato, ubotu
<Jucato> cesar: please try not to use CAPS :)
<flaccid> what TK does it ue
<cesar> ok ;-)
<flaccid> is amsn gtk or qt
<cesar> kubuntu is easier than Gentoo linux, isn't ?
<fuci> Is there a way to make Konsole make the links (http://.....) clickable? The way that gnome-terminal does?
<cesar> I was using Potato for a long time
<cesar> xD
<cesar> Fuci: see options
<Jucato> fuci: no, but you can use Klipper (clipboard) for that
<cesar> amsn is GTK
<fuci> Jucato: stupid Konsole :(
<cesar> ok guys, greetings from Spain (Barcelona)
<Jucato> fuci: right-click on Klipper in the system tray, then select "Enable Actions". everytime you highlight a link, Klipper will ask you what to do with it (like open it in a browser)
<fuci> oo
<fuci> gonna try that
<Jucato> fuci: not really. imho, clicking a link in a command line is just an add-on feature. not something that has to be absolutely there...
<fuci> True that, but I think it's very useful feature.
<Jucato> well, no doubt about that :)
<fuci> :p
<DaSkreech> Ooooooh the Humanity
<Jucato> ??
<apeman2020> how do i use fdisk to partition all available space?
<DaSkreech> My company bought a book on how to use Linux
<DaSkreech> It came as an e-book
<DaSkreech> which it seems cannot be read on Linux
<DaSkreech> >_<
<Jucato> huh?? is that supposed to happen?
<lampshade> haha another quick question, does anyone know a shortcut for appending on the www and .com onto URL's in konqueror?  I'm googling around but not finding it :(
<DaSkreech> Or not
<DaSkreech> I was typing the answer to that
<DaSkreech> apeman2020: Ever used fdisk?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Logged back into KDE yet?
<Jucato> heh of course I have :P
<kutan> Hello people
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I turned off sub-pixel hintin, but still have anti-aliasing enabled. is that ok?
<kutan> Can someone tell me how to use chmod?
<kutan> I looked at 'info chmod' but it just confused me..
<Jucato> chmod +/-mode <file>
<kutan> ah okay thanks
<kutan> ...again
<Ash-Fox> Where would be the best place to define system wide aliases for bash in Kubuntu?
<apeman2020> DaSkreech: sure..
<gnomefreak> Ash-Fox: ~/.bashrc
<Jucato> Ash-Fox: just a guess, /etc/bash.bash_aliases (make one if it doesn't exist)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: "system wide" :P
<gnomefreak> eh
<Ash-Fox> Jucato, thankyou :)
<rodrigo> someone brazilian?
<Pensa`MIA> just a little side question, has anyone gotten ta spring to run on kubuntu?
<omar> rodrigo: eu falo
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rodrigo> omar: estou com problemas
<omar> rodrigo: que foi
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I guess it's whatever visually pleases you :)
<DaSkreech> Ahhhhhh KDE :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: does it make a difference if sub-pixel hinting is on/off?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Apparently
<DaSkreech> I aaaaahhhed when I turned it on and relogged back in
<Jucato> aaaaaah
<DaSkreech> apeman2020: Sorry what was the question again?
<kieron_> anybody know a good ebook reader for linux?
<DaSkreech> kieron_: Thank you!
<Jucato> kieron_: PDF format?
<DaSkreech> ebx.etd
<Jucato> yikes.. what on earth is that?
<DaSkreech> An XML file that fetches your actual book with your identity and the signature of the Adobereader
<kieron_> its a .lit file
<Jucato> oh... KPDF can't handle it?
<Jucato> hm... isn't acrobatreader available in Linux?
<DaSkreech> http://www.adobe.com/support/ebookrdrfaq.html#linux
<DaSkreech> kieron_: tried openeing it in KPDF?
<Jucato> !acroread
<ubotu> acroread: Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 22263 kB, installed size 53192 kB (Only available for i386)
<Jucato> DaSkreech:  ^^^^
<DaSkreech> Why can't I manage repos in adept in edgy?
<lecci> what is the command like "cd.."?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it's a bug. I filed it already
<Jucato> lecci: "cd .."
<DaSkreech> Ah you think someone wouldhave noted it already :)
<Jucato> space in between cd and ..
<DaSkreech> lecci: You need a space
<lecci> ok ty
<Jucato> it was one of the first things I did upon testing Knot 2
<Jucato> DaSkreech: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133388
<DaSkreech> Apparently I was downloading from mulktiverse :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: http://www.adobe.com/support/ebookrdrfaq.html#linux
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I've read that already... you linked to it twice :)
<Jucato> but that doesn't explain why there's an acroread package in multiverse
<DaSkreech> Ok I was just wondering why you pointed me at acroread since it obviously does NOT have ebook functionality
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok :)
<DaSkreech> It's a ebook pluginwhich they are not releasing for linux
<Jucato> I thought that acroread could read ebooks :P
<DaSkreech> though all the (children present) ebook sites say can easily be read on Windows palm macintosh and Linux
<kutan> Hey Jucato, what you told me didn't work
<kutan> about the uhm.. chmod
<seb> Hello.
<DaSkreech> kutan: have you tried man chmod?
<kutan> yeah
<Jucato> kutan: something like "chmod +r <file>"
<kutan> I just didn't understand the manual
<DaSkreech> kutan: Where are you lost?
<Jucato> kutan: unless you're trying it on a file owned by root, in which case you need to use sudo
<seb> I installed vsftpd, and it give read-only access to anonymous users. Vergy good. But where in teh File System do I add files so that anonymou users can download them?
<kutan> localhost% chmod +a
<kutan> chmod: wrong mode
<DaSkreech> You can't plus an a
<Jucato> kutan: if you want to be specific, you could do "chmod u+x <file>" which gives executable permissions only to the owner
<DaSkreech> only a (r)ead (w)rite or an e(x)ecute
<kutan> ...oh
<DaSkreech> +a should be all
<Jucato> kutan: "a" falls under the "ugoa" options
<Jucato> u = user/owner, g = group, o = others, a = all
<DaSkreech> but that's for the owner
<kutan> I tried a and it didn't work though...
<kutan> ohh I get it
<DaSkreech> as Jucato is obviously pointing out :)
<kutan> a+rwx would work?
<Jucato> yes
<DaSkreech> Sould
<DaSkreech> should
<kutan> alright thanks
<DaSkreech> WOuldn't it be great to always have too much help :)
<Jucato> hm...
<kutan> Bleh didn't work still
<Jucato> kutan: what's the error message this time?
<kutan> still says wrong mode
<Jucato> what's the exact command you are typing?
<kutan> chmod a+rwx filename
<kutan> also tried just "chmod o+r filename"
<Jucato> kutan: try removing "a". it's the default action anyway
<Jucato> who ones the file, btw?
<DaSkreech> owns
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato is sleepy
<kutan> Someone I know in a hacking community started a website called youhack.org
<kunde> hi ich bins der Eisiger bin ich hier richtig
<Jucato> who "owns" the file, btw
<Jucato> kutan: no, I mean who owns it? root? your user?
<kutan> oh.. I guess root
<Jucato> rawr!!
<Jucato> <Jucato> kutan: unless you're trying it on a file owned by root, in which case you need to use sudo
<Jucato> kutan: ls -l filename to check
<kutan> You can't use sudo, he made it so the person only can use set commands
<Jucato> hm...
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> eisiger2: ^^^
<Jucato> I give up...
<eisiger2> #kubuntu-de
<Jucato> my brain is shutting down...
<kutan> lol
<abattoir> eisiger2: /join #kubuntu-de or just click on it
<Jucato> it's 1:35am here...
<eisiger2> ok thx
<DaSkreech> !de > eisiger2
<Jucato> ok then. time for me to catch some snooze
<DaSkreech> Night Jucato
<Jucato> night ya all! :P
<alexicon> im getting a lot of errors, cant start dcopserver, its saying  iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/alexis/.ICEauthority       
<alexicon> kdeinit: DCOPServer could not be started, aborting.
* DaSkreech just finds out that Alt+F2 can do calcuations
<alexicon> dont know whats really happened
<kutan> "The   format   of   a   symbolic   mode   is
<kutan> [ugoa...] [[+-=] [rwxXs/tugo...] ...] [,...] "
<eyalw> hi
<alexicon> but i was running gnome, then ran konq as root. afterwards i have problems
<kutan> What does that mean?
<eyalw> hi, i'm trying to install glx/compix ???
<SAngeli> Hi, I am having troubles with kwallet. I run ubuntu (K) and do run kmail as mail client. I do not want kwallet to function at this time. So, anytime I start kmail it asks me for kwallet to load a password and userID or similar. How to remove completely this windows to load and free kmail from kwallet?
<alexicon> SAngeli: maybe in kcontrol there is a way to tell kwallet not to prompt
<SAngeli> could be. Do you know where to look in it?
<alexicon> id becareful using kmail.. i havent used it in a year or so now because last time it ate all of my mail
<alexicon> accessibility probably SAngeli
<alexicon> anyone here know anything about dcop or iceauth
<SAngeli> nope
<alexicon> :(
<SAngeli> found it
<abattoir> alexicon: try 'sudo chown -R user /home/user' where user is the name of your user
<SAngeli> Security and Policy
<alexicon> yeah abattoir thats what fixed it last night
<alexicon> but the .DCOP files are missing apparently
<alexicon> i copied them when i tried starting dcopserver on its own
<alexicon> but it fails to fully start still
<abattoir> hmm, did you try it again?
<DaSkreech> What is the command toe supposed to give you?
<alexicon> will try again now
<arunkale> hi
<alexicon> brb
<munuel> hi
<SAngeli> alexicon, solved. Thks
<DaSkreech> SAngeli: Where was it?
<SAngeli> In Control pannel under Security and policy. You would just unckeck the kwallet for KDE
<alexicon> abattoir: nup hasnt worked :/ yesterday i found it was the wrong user group in a lot of places, i fixed and it was fine
<alexicon> but again when i ran konq today as root... everythings broken
<alexicon> when starting dcopserver manually the error i get is wich iceauth
<alexicon> first error anyway
<alexicon> /usr/X11R6/bin/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/alexis/.ICEauthority
<alexicon> ~.ICEauthority has mod 600
<alexicon> ~/.ICEauthority has mod 600
<alexicon> owned by myself
<BadRabbit320> any thoughts on why a burn of **alternate install** image fails no matter which speed I try to burn? checksums are equal.  tried d/l from several mirrors, same results.  also tried diff mfr disks.
<SAngeli> Anybody is capable or helping me out with easyubuntu? I am not able to get firefox to play the plugins installed. What is or could be wrong?
<alexicon> which plugin SAngeli
<SAngeli> at least flash, windows media files,...
<SAngeli> and java
<alexicon> and youve already installed flash
<SAngeli> I was told to install easyubuntu
<mike__> need help with this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<alexicon> sorry dont know anything about easyubuntu :/
<mike__> please help me?
<SAngeli> alexicon, but it does not work. I will post the about:plugins of firefox  http://rafb.net/paste/results/dxTsGB25.html
<SAngeli> alexicon, no problem. How do people get plugins to work with firefox?
<alexicon> i just install flash manually
<SAngeli> I see
<alexicon> download from the website and run the install scripts
<searayman> can i have help wiht an error
<seumas> Doing it on AMD64 separates the real men from the boys, though. ;)
<SAngeli> ok. thks for now
<alexicon> searayman: generally you should just ask your question :P
<searayman> can somone tell m ewhat his measn!!! http://pastebin.ca/182056
<DaSkreech> http://static.flickr.com/103/251122189_2123a8a177.jpg?v=0
<DaSkreech> Great logo Placement :)
<searayman> help with compiling?????????????????????/
<alexicon> searayman: was X previously working, or is this a fresh install
<alexicon> compiling what
<DaSkreech> searayman: try installing teh X dev lib
<seumas> searayman: Are the xorg dev packages installed? They may need to be.
<searayman> seumas:  how do i check that?
<searayman> seumas: just a heads up i am on ubuntu and running a kde kubuntu session
<cpk1> DaSkreech: you know ubuntu has a billboard ad in San Francisco?
<alexicon> really where?? i'll check it out today!
<seumas> searayman: Pull up the package manager (adept?) and do a search on xorg-dev (I think that's it) and see if there's a match that shows status "installed".
<cpk1> alexicon: you talking to me?
<alexicon> anyone know anything about iceauth and dcopserver
<alexicon> yeah cpk1
<cpk1> coming up the 101 into sf
<cpk1> its actually outside of SF technically i guess
<alexicon> ok so from the south
<alexicon> hrm well maybe i'll get to check it out on my way to the airport thursday
<alexicon> thats pretty cool tho
<cpk1> i know you see it before the millbrae bart station
<alexicon> excellent
<cpk1> going north on the 101
<alexicon> heh almost went down that way to collect my brother from sfo today
<cpk1> wonder where they get the money for ads though =P
<alexicon> abattoir: still around??
<alexicon> lol yeah cpk1
<alexicon> maybe it was a good year for donations :P
<alexicon> ugg maybe i'll try reinstalling kde again
<searayman> seumas: i didnt have that installed
<copter_> hi, ive got strange problem. my dvd recorder fails to eject cd after read error on scratched cd. pumount, umount, eject doesnt work. any tips?
<alexicon> copter_: any processes still hanging onto the drive?
<flaccid> copter_: how about eject cdrom
<alexicon> umount -f might let go of the media
<copter_> alexicon: probably not
<copter_> flaccid: no luck here either
<seumas> searayman: I think you need to install them. However, I'm new to the desktop world (but been using linux for almost eight years) so I can't authoritatively say that you need xorg-dev. You can install and uninstall it if needed... or maybe get a second opinion to confirm it. :)
<searayman> can i have help installing kopete style?
<copter_> alexicon: umount -f says /cdrom not mounted
<seumas> searayman: What's up? They should usually install automatically if you use the "install new theme" button.
<alexicon> kopete style??
<huy> hello
<cpk1> is it mounted as /cdrom?
<alexicon> hi huy
<copter_> alexicon: kicker icon says it is still mounted
<copter_> cpk1: sure
<alexicon> what icon in kicker?
<copter_> alexicon: em, media manager or something like that
<huy> argh i tried using irssi
<aka_foley> can somebody help me how to format my second hdd & delete all partitions with the terminal
<alexicon> does any cd/dvd come up when you run mount?
<huy> gave u and use this
<huy> *up
<copter_> wow, it ejected just a moment ago. after about 5 minutes...
<alexicon> lol
<copter_> what could cause this?
<alexicon> some process had hold of it i guess
<alexicon> was still trying to read it or something
<copter_> system logs says read error all the time
<aka_foley> please help me
<copter_> yes, some process, but which one?
<seumas> searayman: If you go to Settings->Configuration->Apperance->Chat Window in Kopete, you can click the "get new" icon. It'll give you choices to pick from. CLick them, select install -- then just select whichever installed one to switch to it.
<alexicon> aka_foley: look at cfdisk and parted
<alexicon> i couldnt walk you through it tho
<alexicon> iceauth and dcopserver anyone?? /usr/X11R6/bin/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/alexis/.ICEauthority
<alexicon> abattoir?
<event> hi all
<event> [] 
<alexicon> hi
<event> alexicon can u help me?
<alexicon> perhaps. ask your question
<event> who me install php in linux?
<flaccid> !php > event
<event> hm
<event> install LAMP?
<flaccid> if you want apache and mysql as well
<rodrigo> the kylix 3 run in Ubuntu 6.06?
<huy> does anybody know how to get rails working with apache2?
<seumas> hut: Erm. Might want to go ask in #rubyonrails
<huy> thank you
<flaccid> its so late here
<flaccid> i'm thinking how much would a vendor buy a web standards gui for their product eg. modem/router
<alexicon> would a vendor buy?
<flaccid> yes
<alexicon> dont they have their own dev teams heh
<flaccid> if it all...
<flaccid> yes they do
<flaccid> but they can't do standards
<alexicon> hrmm
<flaccid> in fact
<bedner> witam
* flaccid is on the hunt for a web standards (valid html/css) GUI for web host managers/control panels and/or network devices webmin
<bedner> oooo dziaa
<flaccid> i'm sure it doesn't exist
<alexicon> hrm
<flaccid> ever tried to admin your router via lynx ?
<flaccid> or met a blind person trying to do it
<alexicon> lol no flaccid, i use telnet instead
<alexicon> hrmm i see your point there tho
<flaccid> most soho network products don't have telnet
<alexicon> accessibility
<flaccid> what you got a netgear or something
<alexicon> at that time it was speedtouch, relaly crap router
<alexicon> using linksys now, but never tried telnet on it
<lksdjfls> anyone here willing to help me straighten out a SATA problem with kubuntu?
<alexicon> what kinda sata prob ;P
<flaccid> i think only a few linksys do telnet
<seumas> alexicon: install some open firmware on that sucker and get QoS, telnet/sshd, etc. :)
<alexicon> hehehe seumas
<flaccid> seumas: what on the linksys?
<alexicon> i might try that on my spare netgear wifi router
<seumas> alexicon: Yep. If you have a the wmg54 or whatever - go do a google for Hyperwrt (I'm running 2.1b1 + Thibor14). Adds all you'd ever want to the linksys. :)
<flaccid> sureshot: tomcraft?
<alexicon> cool
<flaccid> thats cool as
<flaccid> linksys are the best i reckon
<flaccid> not that i have one
<seumas> alexicon: Hyperwrt also adds static IPs to the DHCP setup. Pretty nice.
<flaccid> static dhcp :)
<angasule> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<NthDegree> no ubotu
<angasule> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kyaneos> hi
<ibert> hi! Booted with kubuntu live CD. Want to backup a home dir from a mounted Harddisk to DVD (cause the HD won't boot). But I'm not allowed to switch in Directorys below /mnt/../home/ibert/.
<sybux> does any1 know a howto to connect a P910 for synchronize action ?
<nick_>  does anyone know why i get "The module Display could not be loaded" when i go to System Settings > Display
<sybux> nick_: where do you get this message ?
<nick_> when i go to system settings then display
<sybux> I mean you see that in a dialog window or in the console ?
<fdoving> nick_: because you're using edgy.
<nick_> what do you mean?
<fdoving> nick_: and it's because a module in one of the python scripts that should be loading the module, can't be loaded itself. or something like that.
<fdoving> nick_: you're running edgy right?
<nick_> how can i fix it
<fdoving> don't know.
<nick_> what edgy?
<alexicon> next release
<alexicon> or this release? whats the number for edgy
<alexicon> i never can keep up with the names
<sureshot> no i am phil flaccid
<fdoving> nick_: is it like this: http://launchpad.net/bugs/62223 ?
<fdoving> alexicon: 6.10 is edgy.
<flaccid> sureshot: sureshot is a mad dj tomcraft song :)
<nick_> no its not like that
<nick_> i can open it fine
<fdoving> ok, then it's not what i thought.
<sureshot> no sorry did not know that i am called that due to a game i play call swat 3,4 i sometimes shoot my own team when they surprise me LOL
<nick_> it also says an error occured during your last kde upgrade leaving an orphaned control module
<flaccid> sureshot: http://www.juno.co.uk/products/174400-01.htm check it out hehe
<fdoving> nick_: you said you could open it fine?
<nick_> and that i have old third party modules laying around
<nick_> yea and im running 6.06.1
<sureshot> ok
<nick_> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/33259
<nick_> thats what i get
<nick_> any ideas?
<fdoving> nick_: hmm.. can you re-open the bug and add a comment that you experience the problem too?
<fdoving> nick_: and if you could add the output of "kcmshell displayconfig" too, that would help in fixing the bug.
<nick_> yea
<nick_> ill do that
<fdoving> nick_: great, thank you :)
<ctr> kubuntu is gay, kthx, srsly
<nick_> k its posted
<osiris> anyone know of a nes emulator in the repo's ?
<fdoving> !language > ctr
<fdoving> !language > troll
<nick_> also i have another problem, when i shut down, i get a hard lock before the shutdown screen starts doing stuff
<osiris> tuxnes doesnt seem to be there, and that one was kinda slow anyhow
<nick_> that started after i installed the nvidia drivers
<nick_> both the ones in the repository and latest from the nvidia website
<osiris> !alsa-oss > osiris
<Hawkwind> osiris: zsnes ?
<osiris> thats only for snes games
<osiris> lookin for the 8 bit here
<troll> it's a good one though
<osiris> yes it is.  i use zsnes already
<Hawkwind> osiris: nestra ?
<osiris> thats a new one
<Hawkwind> osiris: apt-cache search nes  gives you some helpful insight
<osiris> usefull if i have a 5000 line scroll buffer
<osiris> =)
<Hawkwind> osiris: You should use a terminal that allows that, or put it into a file apt-cache search nes > file.txt
<troll> osiris: usefull if you have the ability to pipe
<troll> pipe/redirect
<osiris>  |
<osiris> ok, ok.  so i didnt have my morning coffee
<troll> time to leave
<steph> salut
<steph> est ce que quelqu'un connait gmailfs?
<TheGateKeeper> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> how can i change opera menu font under kde ?
<flaccid> opera menu?
<gsuveg> qt3-qtconfig
<gsuveg> flaccid: opera menu font
<flaccid> opera manages its own fonts in its prefs
<islam_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<islam_>  [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<islam_>  [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<islam_>  [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<islam_>  [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<islam_>  [112:4]  "None equals Him."
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<flaccid> wtf was that ?
<fdoving> flood :)
<fdoving> islamic quote, i belive.
<flaccid> yeah
<proog> i have a problem with kubuntu: i want to have the maximum screen res which is 1280x800 on my screen... but it is not listed in the system settings/control centre. will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg solve the problem?
<flaccid> i understood that
<flaccid> islam_: sen sikim salem
<flaccid> lol
<proog> anyone knows?
<flaccid> proog: perhaps manually set it in your xorg.conf
<flaccid> after backing it up
<proog> ok
<fdoving> proog: try. dont know if 1280x800 is a option.
<proog> my friend has 1280x800 on his screen
<proog> he is also on kubuntu
<flaccid> actually, proog try the reconfigure as it should ask you tick box the resolutions you want with debconf
<flaccid> back up xorg.conf first
<proog> ok, xorg.conf copied to ~ dir
<proog> trying reconfigure now
<flaccid> cool
<fdoving> gsuveg: opera menu font: kmenu -> run command -> 'qtconfig-qt4' -> fonts [tab] 
<gsuveg> fdoving: no. opera get it form other. u can edit it within opera
<gsuveg> fdoving: tanks
<fdoving> gsuveg: not the dropdown menu fonts.
<flaccid> yah thats right
<flaccid> my opera looks sexy with the kde longing skin and nice font
<gsuveg> fdoving: the dropdown menu
<flaccid> which reminds
<flaccid> time to update to 9.02
<fdoving> gsuveg: the dropdown menu is from qt4, atleast here on my opera 9.01
<gsuveg> flaccid: im use weekly build
<gsuveg> fdoving: for me not, i have an old one ~/.opra
<flaccid> fdoving: its configurable in opera
<flaccid> gsuveg: yeah i just havnt installed the weekly build yet
<gsuveg> if i remove my .opera fonts are good
<flaccid> gsuveg: you its in preferences
* gsuveg cry for full gmail support in opera
<fdoving> flaccid: i know the entry is there. but changing it doesn't change anything.
<flaccid> i mean opera preferences
<flaccid> it does for me
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> gsuveg: what opera build you using and is it the latest desktop weekly build?
<gsuveg> http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
<gsuveg> grab it form this url
<gsuveg> flaccid: you need the linux version with number '6'
<flaccid> gsuveg: the weekly build looks the same as the prod release which is build 434 is that what you are using. check opera:about
<gsuveg> yes.
<flaccid> ok
<gsuveg> latest weekly renamed to 9.02
<flaccid> the weekly always ends up being the prod release
<flaccid> in opera prefs. i have my Interface menus font as malayalam and it works fine
<proog> flaccid: i tried both dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i tried to edit the xorg.conf file.
<proog> and even though there is only 1280x800 in the xorg.conf file, it still can't go over 1024x768 in system settings
<rambo3> glxinfo
<proog> any ideas for my problem?
<flaccid> proog: edit the xorg.conf manually to set the desired resolution as default
<proog> what?
<proog> i edited it with nano
<flaccid> gsuveg: goto http://
<flaccid> ok
<proog> and i searched through the file for 1024x768, but it was nowhere to be found
<gsuveg> flaccid: pardon?
<flaccid> proog: don't search, look
<proog> flaccid: ok
<flaccid> sorry
<flaccid> did you restart x?
<proog> i used nano without x
<proog> command line :P
<proog> cd to xorg.conf and sudo nano xorg.conf
<proog> so x should be reloaded
<proog> flaccid: should i paste my xorg.conf to pastebin?
<flaccid> you need to either log off and log back in to restart of force restart
<proog> ok
<romin> how i can install firefox for kubuntu ?
<flaccid> gsuveg: load http:// in your opera
<flaccid> romin: sudo apt-get install firefox
<romin> ok
<flaccid> or use adept if you prefer
<romin> and how about skype ?
<flaccid> same
<romin> ok
<proog> flaccid: i rebooted, but it will still not go over 1024x768
<flaccid> i think i misunderstood you
<flaccid> when you did the reconfigure
<flaccid> what resolutions did you tick?
<proog> yes?
<proog> 1024x768, because 1280x800 was not available
<flaccid> but it failed it write it to xorg.conf?
<proog> no
<flaccid> pastebin your config
<proog> i edited xorg.conf myself afterwards
<flaccid> i've had the same thing happen before
<proog> ok
* flaccid 's right hand is RSI hectic
<proog> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24800
<proog> it is a laptop
<flaccid> whats the aspect ratio of the monitor
<proog> eh..?
<flaccid> is it widescreen
<proog> wxga i think
<proog> so yes
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> max resolution?
<proog> 1280x800
<flaccid> and you want 4:3 why?
<proog> ...
<proog> ?
<proog> damn
<proog> i did something stupid, didn't i?
<flaccid> 1024 x 758 is for non-widescreen ie. 4:3
<flaccid> no you didn't
<proog> where do i change it?
<flaccid> i don't understand why you want xga which is 1024x768
<proog> i don't want 1024x768
<proog> i want 1280x800
<flaccid> right i misunderstand again
<flaccid> sorry its 6:10am here
<flaccid> so what resolution does it run at
<proog> it runs at 1024x768
<proog> and i want it to be 1280x800
<flaccid> interesting
<proog> yes
<flaccid> what video card do you actually have
<proog> i'm not exactly sure... let me check
<fyrmedic> flaccid: any idea how to overcome a (break)install failure in adept
<Gaz> hello all
<fyrmedic> hiya gaz
<Gaz> hey :)
<proog> flaccid: sorry, i can't really find out
<proog> it doesn't say so on the box
<Gaz> i've a small problem with kubuntu
<fyrmedic> me too
<Gaz> heh, do not we all :D
<flaccid> fyrmedic: run apt-get instead from cli
<flaccid> proog: is it really Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<proog> i'm not sure
<flaccid> lookup your notebook on the manufacturers site
<fyrmedic> flaccid: that is what I was goin to do. "apt-get install amarok" is the command right"
<proog> it is integrated
<flaccid> fyrmedic: sure
<fyrmedic> lol
<Gaz> i wonder if anyone could poss help me: i downloaded a google-video and saved it to my home file under the 'avi' extension. file downloaded as per normal until the download finished. now the file size of the original video was stated at well over 300megs. Kubuntu says that it is just over 2 megs. Also, it has a padlock icon and says file does not exist and also unable to place in the wastebin
<flaccid> proog: i810 driver for that card may not do widescren resolutions by default. its hard to say
<proog> :(
<flaccid> proog: what does lspci say about your video card
<Gaz> i would like to delete this video file, and then try a new download as its a cracking video so i hear :)
<rambo3> use lshw -C display
<proog> lshw -C display
<proog> was that to me, rambo3?
<flaccid> yeah that'll do
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> Gaz: remove in konsole
<proog> can i paste the output here?
<Gaz> whats the command?
<flaccid> proog: just paste the product: line
<jan_> i was wondering how to enable multiverse in Kubuntu?
<flaccid> !source > jan_
<proog> product: 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<fdoving> jan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jan_> i did it before on Ubuntu, but that was like a year ago, and a forgot
<jan_> thanks
<fyrmedic> what is the url for the breezy-backports?
<Gaz> flaccid: do you know the command for deleting the vid off me hard disk?
<fyrmedic> for apt
<flaccid> proog: try this forum thread and the one linked at the bottom http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-88220.html
<proog> ok
<flaccid> Gaz: what is the location of the vid?
<Gaz> /home/gary/Videos
<flaccid> proog: people with same issue
<flaccid> Gaz: rm /home/gary/Videos/nameofvideo.ext
<flaccid> replace navofvideo.ext with the filename
<flaccid> if i could spell
<Gaz> rm: cannot remove `/home/gary/Videos/SacredWeedsSalviaDiv.avi.part': No such file or directory
<flaccid> hmm i wouldn't mind that video
<Gaz> yet i can see the file quite cleary in konqueror
<flaccid> can you still see it in kde ?
<flaccid> right click and goto properties
<Gaz> lol it is sposed to be a great video :)
<Gaz> okay
<flaccid> what does it say for Location:
<Gaz> /home/gary/Videos
<flaccid> if you do ls -l /home/gary/Videos in konsole do you see it ?
<flaccid> paste the filename from the edit box in the properties
<Gaz> SacredWeedsSalviaDiv.avi.part
<flaccid> what does file /home/gary/Videos/SacredWeedsSalviaDiv.avi.part
<flaccid> return ?
<Gaz> /home/gary/Videos/SacredWeedsSalviaDiv.avi.part: ERROR: cannot open `/home/gary/Videos/SacredWeedsSalviaDiv.avi.part' (No such file or directory)
<flaccid> something is definately a miss
<flaccid> you have a ghost of some sort
<Gaz> lol definately
* flaccid is captn obvious
<flaccid> have you rebooted yet?
<Gaz> not yet
<Gaz> guess i'll do a reboot :)
<Gaz> brb
<flaccid> rebooting sounds stupid, but if you reboot and its still there, its totally weird
<flaccid> oi
<proog> flaccid: but in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27029 the tutorial doesn't show 1280x800 in the list! which MODE do you think i should choose?
<fdoving> Gaz: cd ~/Videos/;ls *.part
<flaccid> meh
<Alextremo> hellooooooooooo
<proog> flaccid?
<Alextremo> i need help
<jan_> i had in ubuntu something on which you could "change desktops" but in some kind of 3D-version
<Alextremo> please
<marcelloDoItBeTt> hi can anybody explaine me how to add new repository by shell??
<flaccid> proog: that looks like only 4:3 ratio
<flaccid> !xgl > jan_
<proog> nooo
<flaccid> marcelloDoItBeTt: sudo /etc/apt/sources.lst
<proog> no hope then?
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> you should be able to add
<flaccid> i'm just reading
<marcelloDoItBeTt> no im not
<marcelloDoItBeTt> ...
<jan_> anyway, can i just download the xgl-thing from the reps?
<marcelloDoItBeTt> whats the command
<rambo3> jan visit copmiz.org
<flaccid> marcelloDoItBeTt: its pretty unstable
<proog> flaccid: do you have an idea of what to use for MODE?
<flaccid> proog: can you pastebin me /usr/share/doc/855resolution/README.Debian
<proog> ok
<Gean> rambo3: that site is gone ..
<rambo3> http://forum.beryl-project.org/forum-5-howto
<rambo3> yeah they are moving , i dont know there was something about that on ubuntuforums
<proog> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24801
<flaccid> proog: there must be a list of these reses
<proog> 855resolution -l ?
<flaccid> proog: try 855resolution -l
<flaccid> yeah
<proog> the most accurate it gives is 1280x801, 32 bits/pixel
<proog> mode 7e
<flaccid> use that
<proog> ok
<flaccid> that is correct
<flaccid> hopefully 32bit on lcd is ok
<flaccid> if not after you do the 855 stuff, manually edit the xorg.conf again
<proog> isn't 32 bit like 24 bit?
<flaccid> no its 8 more bits
<proog> ok
<rambo3> more depth
<flaccid> but the lcd is the restriction
<flaccid> not the video card
<proog> i just think i read something about the last 8 bits were alpha something
<flaccid> possible
<flaccid> but yeah
<flaccid> if it works, the lcd will prolly just do 24
<flaccid> didn't know lcd can do 32, but i could be wrong
<proog> doesn't matter to me, really
<flaccid> i'm on a 15.4" lcd on a notebook
<flaccid> but i'm running 1680x1050 :)
<proog> wow!
<proog> ok, the driver is already set to i810
<flaccid> let me know how it goes after x restart
<proog> ctrl+alt+backspace ok?
<flaccid> nah
<flaccid> log out to kdm then back in
<proog> hold on
<rambo3> yeah its ok
<flaccid> the ctrl alt bkspc is a kill/force
<ubuntu_> wow i'm the only user who  are using konversation at kubuntu live
<flaccid> kubuntu live?
<flaccid> cd?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> because my nick
<proog> flaccid: didn't work
<proog> still in 1024x768
<flaccid> w0a its getting late for me
<proog> :)
<flaccid> pastebin your current xorg.conf again
<proog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24803
<proog> any ideas?
<flaccid> proog: it looks the same
<proog> yes
<proog> i know
<flaccid> did you do - run 'sudo /etc/init.d/855resolution start' (should provide feedback that the patch is complete)
<proog> ...
<flaccid> ...?
<proog> ** Patch mode 7e to resolution 1280x801 complete
<proog> did it now :)
<flaccid> you didn't do it before?
<proog> ...no...
<proog> sorry...
<proog> logout to kdm and login again?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> you might wanna verify that it changed xorg.conf first
<proog> flaccid: didn't work
<flaccid> wb
<proog> still in 1024x768
<proog> thanks
<flaccid> far out
<flaccid> you can check your xorg logs
<proog> where?
<flaccid> seee if /var/log/Xorg.0.log reveals anything
<flaccid> but did it change your xorg.conf?
<proog> hold on
<proog> it sure doesn't look like it
<proog> i don't think it did
<flaccid> there is no 801 in it?
<proog> no
<flaccid> howabout  lsmod | grep drm
<flaccid> the bad part about this is we don't know what the patch does
<proog> drm                    73236  2 i915
<proog> agpgart                34888  3 drm,intel_agp
<proog> flaccid: would it help if i chose Intel 915 as the driver in system settings?
<flaccid> its obvious that this driver has a lot of issues
<flaccid> proog: i don't know
<proog> ok
<proog> flaccid: thank you for all your help
<proog> i really should be going to bed now
<flaccid> only quick thing i can think of is editing the default res in xorg.conf to match the spec of the 7e mode
<proog> ok
<proog> thank you very much
<flaccid> 1 pixel difference only probably
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> sorry we couldn't get there
<flaccid> lots of other people still not there too
<proog> it's ok:)
<ubuntu__> proog: there's an article about this on linuxmint.com
<flaccid> dang too late
<adrian> Just wanted to pos a quickie, I stared looking at linux 12 months ago, and found ubuntu and ubuntu and all its derivatives last month. Although I am a novice in computing, I will not look back to Windows now. Thank you all involved here and everywhere else :)
<flaccid> adrian: coolio hope you have fun!
<adrian> me too :D
<Lexaeus> I am downloading Kubuntu now, all I hear is good things about it, and Gentoo is getting on my nerves...
<m3xican> Lexaeus: gentoo is not linux, it's gentoo...
<|lostbyte|> Gentoo is for developers..
<clemyeats> well... I'm a developer, and I much prefer Kubuntu :)
<Lexaeus> which may have been my problem :P
<|lostbyte|> clemyeats, do you fix bugs ?
<|lostbyte|> Never mind.
<clemyeats> |lostbyte|: no. I create them :)
<Sanne> hi
<|lostbyte|> :P, nice one.
<flaccid> ubuntu gives you time to do actual work...
<clemyeats> |lostbyte|: I'm kidding. Well part of the job is to fix existing code yes.
<|lostbyte|> flaccid, point.
<Lexaeus> yeah, on Gentoo I spent 3 days trying to get X.org to work...uugh
<|lostbyte|> Gentoo by any chance should'nt be installed on a laptop. unless you use it as a fryin pan.
<Lexaeus> which I am planning to install Kubuntu on, should I just stop right now?
<larson9999> linux rocks!
<pseudosymbiotic> hey everyone, sorry but the help wouldnt answer this, how do you create a partition with fdisk in ubuntu?
<pseudosymbiotic> my biggest partition is labeled /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root when i use df
<justas> hi guys
<|lostbyte|> pseudosymbiotic, try doin it with cfdisk..
<Lexaeus> what's cfdisk? a GUI of fdisk or something?
<[GuS] > guys... anyone installed mpio/kmpio and that works?
<Sanne> Lexaeus: another partitioner, with an ncurses gui
<|lostbyte|> Lexaeus, Cursor based cli app.
<flaccid> Lexaeus: you can use kcontrol too i think?
<Lexaeus> ah
<Lexaeus> my partitions are ready right now, I won't need to bother with re-partitioning once this download is done
<flaccid> ok cool
<Lexaeus> although I must ask, do I have ANY chance of getting my modem working?
<SAngeli> Hi, is there an applet that I can include in my pannel that would display network activity like in "windows"?
<flaccid> Lexaeus: that depends on the support for the modem
<flaccid> SAngeli: knetstats
<flaccid> is the closest to your description
<SAngeli> Also, how to make grub boot logs fonts or screen resolution smaller? i have a 17" LCD Monitor
<Lexaeus> well, maybe one of you can tell me, "Agere Systems HDA Modem"
<SAngeli> flaccid, is it installed already by default?
<flaccid> sounds good
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> What's the exact Edgy release date? Oct. 1?
<visik7> does qmake is already executed in kde apps from debian/ubuntu ?
<visik7> or the build process of a package include qmake ?
<SAngeli> Also, how to make grub boot logs fonts or screen resolution smaller? i have a 17" LCD Monitor
<flaccid> why do you want them smaller?
<SAngeli> flaccid, when I first installed kubuntu, I set my monitor to 1280 x 1024. I want that again now after kubuntu is installed. It is not font but all. So far, I guess it is set to 640 x 480 or so
<flaccid> but thats grub
<flaccid> not xorg
<flaccid> i don't know much in that area
<SAngeli> sure, it is grub
<SAngeli> i see
<SAngeli> np
<flaccid> it might be possible but i don't know
<SAngeli> np
<flaccid> you want to increase resolution right?
<SAngeli> right
<SAngeli> and size of screen
<flaccid> have you googled?
<SAngeli> it has to do with grub.conf
<SAngeli> have done a bit.
<SAngeli> but not to worry. I will do some more later on
<SAngeli> I am quite tired now, ready to go to bed
* SAngeli si tired/sleepy
<Kr4t05> flaccid: That sounds like a good advertising campainge
<flaccid> same its 7:40am here
<Kr4t05> "Have you Googled today?"
<flaccid> i prefer
<SAngeli> here is it 11:38pm
<flaccid> "Google, mutherfucker"
<Sanne> SAngeli, flaccid: is this what you are looking for? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<SAngeli> Sanne, exactely yes
<SAngeli> thank you very much.
<Skrot> What is gam_server and why is it using 16-20% CPU?
<Skrot> !gam_server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gam_server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skrot> !gamserver
<Sanne> SAngeli: you're welcome :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> gam_server is gaim
<flaccid> or a gay asian male roaming on your desktop in the background...
<skabner> COMO INSTALAR FIREFOX EN MI KUBUNTU ???? ... EL KONQUEROR APESTA
<skabner> AYUDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Skrot> flaccid: "gam_server is used to inform applications of whether or not a file has been altered"
<visik7> gam_server isn't gaim
<flaccid> really
<skabner> COMO INSTALAR FIREFOX EN MI KUBUNTU ???? ... EL KONQUEROR APESTA
<flaccid> i've only ever seen it run with gaim
<visik7> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<skabner> COMO INSTALAR FIREFOX EN MI KUBUNTU ???? ... EL KONQUEROR APESTA
<flaccid> stfu skabner
<Sanne> !mx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafael> !soucer.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soucer.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsdgeos> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<rafael> ty
<tsdgeos> np
<HabaKKuk> hi
<HabaKKuk> i cannot find decent repos for winetools
<HabaKKuk> any ideas?
<rafael> need sources with good repositories =\
<Kr4t05> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<koboi> bonsoir
<koboi> qqun peux me raider pour nicotine svp ?
<TheGateKeeper> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<AWOSDev> Where did they put the htdocs folder?
<AWOSDev> I'm using Apache 2
<AWOSDev> I did 'locate htdocs', 'find / | grep htdocs' and 'whereis htdocs' to no avail
<Sanne> AWOSDev: in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default I find: DocumentRoot /var/www. Is this what you are looking for?
<AWOSDev> Yes, thank you Sanne!
<Sanne> AWOSDev: you're welcome :)
<AWOSDev> That's were it was, I didn't check that directory :P
<AWOSDev> Oh another thing, where do I get the userdir mod?
<Sanne> AWOSDev: what is that?
<AWOSDev> where it goes in the /home/*/public_html folder
<AWOSDev> and lets all the users have their own website (e.g. myserver.wherever.com/~awosdev)
<Sanne> AWOSDev: ah, I don't use that so I'm not sure, but I remember reading about it... maybe in the ubuntu wiki, sec, I'll check.
<Sanne> AWOSDev: a hint: "Configuration options relating specifically to user websites (accessed through localhost/~username) are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/userdir.conf." from the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<AWOSDev> ahh, a LAMP wiki!  Coolness!
<Sanne> :)
<AWOSDev> Thanks again Sanne, I couldn't find LAMP on the Wiki anywhere :)
<Sanne> AWOSDev: heh, sometimes the wiki can be confusing
<AWOSDev> Yeah
<AWOSDev> Will I need to restart my computer if I sudo apt-get update?
<AWOSDev> 166 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<Sanne> AWOSDev: so I find in /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf the line "<Directory /home/*/public_html>", that should be the folder, yes?
<AWOSDev> Yes, thank you!
<Sanne> AWOSDev: hmmm, usually you don't need to reboot, except if you did a kernel upgrade. Restarting the xserver if it got updated may be also useful.
<AWOSDev> Okay thank you
<johey_> Can I turn double buffering on webcam view in Kopete? It's really flickering...
#kubuntu 2006-09-26
<lzfy> k
<AWOSDev> linux-386 is in the list of upgraded packages
<AWOSDev> so I need to reboot?
<AWOSDev> plus, if I just CTRL+ALT+BKSP to kill the X server, will my session come back how it is?
<Kr4t05> Let's hope that I can pull of the Edgy Knot 3 dist-upgrade. :/
<AWOSDev> with the 7 windows and 6 Kicker tray icons I have?
<Kr4t05> off*
<AWOSDev> see a program made me update kdelibs-bin so that broke Konqueror
<AWOSDev> so I kind of have to upgrade it
<bobbyyu> About my problem with putting Sun's Java global, this is what I did and it did not work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24815
<Kr4t05> AWOSDev: if you log off, and then ctrl+alt+bckspce, it will should your session.
<AWOSDev> Okay :)
<AWOSDev> Thank you kr4t05 :)
<Kr4t05> Need to get 862MB of archives.
<AWOSDev> how do I get more information about the packages?
<Kr4t05> Nive
<AWOSDev> like pkg_info on BSD
<Kr4t05> AWOSDev: sudo apt-cache policy <pkgname>
<AWOSDev> Well, mine
<AWOSDev> Need to get 204MB of archives.
<AWOSDev> :)
<VanessaE> there we go, found the right network.....
<AWOSDev> up 10 days,  2:29
<AWOSDev> do I have to reboot :P
<VanessaE> question... using a dualhead/twinview setup (one TV, one monitor), with KDE 3.5.4 under dapper..  Is there a way to tell the window manager to always open new windows/dialogs/etc on the same screen (i.e. the monitor)?
<Kr4t05> Yeah... 4 hours... It will wait until I go to bed.
<VanessaE> (that is, to never allow new windows to be opened on the TV)
<AWOSDev> well, do I have to reboot?
<AWOSDev> Installed: 2.6.15.22, Candidate: 2.6.15.25
<VanessaE> I don't understand the purpose behind your question AWOS, or I'd answer :)
<Sanne> AWOSDev: also 'apt-cache show pkgname' will give yousome more info, and you can also search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Sanne> AWOSDev: the gui package managers Adept (Kubuntu) or Synaptic (Ubuntu) tell you things about the installed packages under right click/properties
<AWOSDev> Okay
<AWOSDev> I don't use Adept (I like the power of the Konsole better) but thank you
<AWOSDev> Do I have to reboot after upgrading the kernel?
<AWOSDev> that was my question VanessaE
<Kr4t05> AWOSDev: If you want to boot into the new kernel.
<Kr4t05> You don't have to, if you're doing something.
<AWOSDev> No
<AWOSDev> I'm doing a lot of things right now :)
<VanessaE> AWOS: I thought as much.  Yes, if grub/lilo/whatever is configurred to use the new kernel and you're ready to reboot anyway.
<Kr4t05> Just remember that you have to (re)install your graphics drivers on the new kernel. (If you have nVidia, I'd recommend trying the beta drivers.)
<VanessaE> beta drivers?
* VanessaE 's ears perk
<AWOSDev> I have an Intel i810
<AWOSDev> I don't have any special drivers :P
<VanessaE> (happy nvidia user here, wasn't aware of any recent updates)
<Kr4t05> VanessaE: Yeah, nvidia just released their 9xxx series of graphics drivers. This means that, on Xorg 7.1, you can use AIGLX,
<VanessaE> ah
<VanessaE> I'll do some reading on that in a little bit then :)
<AWOSDev> Okay well thanks guys, I'm off to update.
<Kr4t05> So, once Edgy hits the big-time, we can all have some happy graphics. :)
* Kr4t05 fidgets in his seat.
<matadio> I LIKE FOOD
<Kr4t05> I could tell adept to update and go play something on my GBA while I wait...
<VanessaE> heh
<Conhe> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/723
<AWOSDev> :P
<bobbyyu> !java
<Conhe> need help
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Kr4t05> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<VanessaE> Ah, here it is (the beta driver)
<Conhe> http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/723
<Conhe> what is ?
<Kr4t05> VanessaE: It works very well for me. Just make sure you have the headers installed.
<VanessaE> kernel headers?  definitely
<VanessaE> (I roll my own anyway)
<Kr4t05> Conhe: I can't read that pastebin... Try #ubuntu-br
<VanessaE> ok, I'll bite *downloads*
<Skrot> Hi. Anyone know how to install ipw3945 manually?
<Kr4t05> VanessaE: Heh, someday, I'll try my own kernel. I really want to see realtime preemption + XGL + nVidia 1.0-9xxx + Edgy. :D~
<Skrot> !ipw3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> Skrot: Is it in the repos?
<VanessaE> I've never messed with this XGL thing (or AIGLX) but so far things work pretty well for me :)
<Skrot> Kr4t05: I've got a custom kernel, dunno if repos will do any good then
<Skrot> Kr4t05: But I've got some problems installing it following the INSTALL-file
<Kr4t05> Skrot: sudo apt-get source <package> will usually get you the source for that package.
<Kr4t05> VanessaE: If you're into the whole "make-teh-windows-noobies-drool," it's wonderful.
<VanessaE> ahh
<VanessaE> wonder if my 6600 is good enough :)
<Kr4t05> Oh, indeed.
<Kr4t05> I'm running a 6200
<VanessaE> oh ok :)
<larson9999> i don't get the whole 'transparency' and cube desktop thing.  maybe i'm just too old
<Kr4t05> Try #ubuntu-xgl or #xgl for any specific questions.
<Kr4t05> larson9999: it just looks neat. :P Also, why not? It's all the more leverage to get your friends to switch. I can't tell you how many times I've shown someone an XGL demo and they've gone "Woah!" "That's not on Windows." "O rly
<VanessaE> hm..
<main2> im having a little problem with aiglx
<main2> i dont see it appearing in gdm, and it doesnt get started with the default
<VanessaE> this bears looking into a little later when my mind is clearer..
<gekko`> is this possibly a bug http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24816 ? I always get these error when I'm updating packages
<larson9999> Kr4t05: it's largely just me.  for instance i almost always think super graphics just make a game worse.  well, worse than i think it would have been if they put the graphics time into game play developement.  but i think it's troublesome to get someone to switch for the cutting edge features as that is what they'll likely have trouble with and be more frustrated about.  2.  i'm off the 'get everyone to switch' bandwagon.  if they
<larson9999> switch so be it but i'm not going to push the issue.  but mostly, i want my new machine to be faster, not the same speed because it's showing me pretty stuff.  ok, so maybe this proves i'm an old fart.
<MidMark> how can I change kde's main bar theme?
<Sanne> larson9999: i'm pretty much with you on this (and probably in your age group heh)
<obf213> does k3b not support mp3
<obf213> i im trying to burn mp3 it says not supported format
<VanessaE> obf: get the libk3b2-mp3 plugin from adept.
<VanessaE> midmark: Kde control center, Desktop, Panels, Appearance
<main2> i cant get aiglx to start, could anyone help me a bit? :)
<larson9999> Sanne: maybe it's caused by starting off with text based games :)
<VanessaE> obf: I think that's the exact name, but check for similar names in case I got it wrong.
<VanessaE> as for desktop speed...I'd much prefer a snappy desktop too, but I figure it's ok to sacrifice a little speed (say <10%) to get a little eye candy
<Sanne> larson9999: haha, probably. What was my first pc game? Oh, I think it has to be a snake game I programmed myself with the help of a friend who wanted to show pascal to me. Good times :)
<Sanne> larson9999: on a console
<larson9999> yep, it's those danged text games!
<Sanne> :)
<Sanne> larson9999: I like nice graphics in a recent game, though. 3D worlds fascinate me. But I also wouldn't want to trade stability for eye candy.
<MidMark> VanessaE: yes, but you cannot set like some themes in kde-looks
<VanessaE> hm
<VanessaE> well that's the only way I know of to customize kpanel's look, either colorize it, use an image, or make it translucent (or a combo of these).
<larson9999> Sanne: yeah.  my point really.
<Sanne> larson9999: thought so .)
<main2> anyone using aiglx with kubuntu!?
<MidMark> VanessaE: ok thx
<VanessaE> for me, I just have it set to use the default image (/usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/default.png)  and configured to colorize that image to match.
<thunderstorm> hi@all
<thunderstorm> i'm from germany - please excusing my bad english ;)
<obf213> k3b says "cdrecord has no permission to open the device"
<VanessaE> either of you two (larson, sanne) have a clue about that twinview issue I mentioned?
<VanessaE> obf123: sudo chmod u+s `which cdrecord`
<Sanne> thunderstorm: welcome fellow german :) If you want, check out #kubuntu-de and #ubuntu-de for german chat.
<VanessaE> or use k3b's setup util to do the same thing.
<thunderstorm> Sanne: thats my problem... everybody sleeps there ;)
<fleissigfiona_> i keep being locked out of sessions and having to start new sessions, it says unlocking failed even though my password is correct because i have just used it to log into that session, what do i do?
<Sanne> VanessaE: sorry, don't know anything about it.
<thunderstorm> it's 1 am here ;-)
<Junis> hi
<VanessaE> ok
<Sanne> thunderstorm: oh! Well, it's not exactly early in the day :)
<obf213> hwo can i change permissions so that user can burn
<VanessaE> obf: see above.
<Junis> i want to change the size of the icons in the browser menu that apperar on the left in konqueror... but without change the size of the others icons. Someone know how can i do that?
<VanessaE> obf123:   sudo chmod u+s `which cdrecord`
<obf213> thnks
<thunderstorm> i hope, somewhere can help me - i'm a brand-new kubuntu-user and i don't understand the file-rights
<VanessaE> you could also change the permissions on the burner, but some people don't like that (security reasons)
<VanessaE> thunder: how do you mean?
<thunderstorm> i have copied my windows-data-files to my $home - but the rights are now read only for me
<VanessaE> was the windows partition read-only?
<Sanne> thunderstorm: did you copy as root?
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: yes, thats right
<obf213> chmod didnt work
<VanessaE> ok, under some conditions, files on a read-only FS will get set as read-only-by-you when you copy them.
<thunderstorm> Sanne: no, i copy the files from the /media/hda1 partition
<Sanne> thunderstorm: listen to VanessaE :)
<VanessaE> obf: from a terminal, do   ls -la `which cdrecord`   and tell me what it says
<obf213> k
<obf213> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 133 2006-04-12 00:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: how i can change that? if i do that with konqueror, all files (pictures, documents and so) are rwx, (runable ?)
<Kr4t05> Ah!! Now, I know why AIGLX didn't work for me before.
<fleissigfiona_> i keep being locked out of sessions and having to start new sessions, it says unlocking failed even though my password is correct because i have just used it to log into that session, what do i do?
<Kr4t05> There isn't a version of linux-dri-modules for my kernel version.
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: but pictures can't runable :-(
<VanessaE> thunder: ah, well the easiest way is to use a terminal, then you know what you've really set them for.  644 is usually a good value (rw-r--r--)
<VanessaE> well, linux doesn't *really* care if you set wrong permissions on something like an image or a song, as long as you can read it
<VanessaE> that's because apps won't try to run something that should rather be viewed or heard :)
<obf213> VanessaE
<obf213> : -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 133 2006-04-12 00:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord
<VanessaE> obf: that looks right to me...
<VanessaE> not sure why it didn't work
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: i understand, also i can do this with chmod 644 * ? i want to change all files incl. subdirectories
<VanessaE> thunderstorm: not exactly
<VanessaE> you're close though
<VanessaE> something like this works better:
<VanessaE> find /path/to/top/directory -type d -exec chmod 755 \{\} \;
<VanessaE> and then:       find /path/to/top/directory -type f -exec chmod 644 \{\} \;
<VanessaE> this is because if you just chmod -R 644 on a whole directory, you'll end up setting subdirs underneath as unopenable (they have to be "executable" in order to open them)
<Sanne> VanessaE: out if curiosity, why not chmod -R?
<VanessaE> sanne: see above :)
<VanessaE> he has subdirs under the parent.
<Sanne> :)
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: ah, i understand you , thats perfect
<VanessaE> ok, gotta go pick up a friend from work, be back in ~1 hour
<Sanne> VanessaE: of course! I see now, thanks.
<pfein>  is kdevelop suitable for general pure-python development?
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: thank you very much
<thunderstorm> i will try it
<VanessaE> no prob
<VanessaE> bbiab.
<obf213> i just had to open at root. i dunno
<larson9999> Sanne: i am old.  my kindergartener just showed me the book they sent home with him: arthur's valentine.  i'm no prude by any means.  but they say i love you, meet at the movies alone, etc.  can't we at least wait until he's ten before we start pushing boyfriend and girlfriend stuff on him?
<Sanne> larson9999: heh. Actually, I see nothing false in this, but I don't have kids, so I don't really know what I'm talking about.
<joth> I'm trying to get an old USB floppy drive to work with my laptop, but my laptop doesn't seem to like. If I plug it in with no disc in, it recognises I've done something, but doesn't respond if I put a disc in.
<joth> Any ideas what I should try?
<larson9999> Sanne: well, when it wasn't tow months ago i heard a case in which i 6 year was sent home for sex harrassment for kissing a girl... oh well, i don't have enough gray hairs anyway.  anyway, he's already a linux geek.  it won't be long before he's checking out yuvutu
<Kr4t05> larson9999: I'm not going to pretend to be a child psychologist, nor will I suggest that I'm any more skilled as a parent than anyone else. But, I think the reason children are asked to express social emotions like "love" is so that they can build the foundation of social skills that will be needed later in life. I'm not saying that kindergarteners should be pushed into relationships, but getting them aquainted with these ideas early
<Kr4t05> on.
* Kr4t05 wonders why that last word was given it's own line.
<joth> It won't mount - gives the message "can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab". If someone could please help I'd appreciate it.
<Sanne> larson9999: hmmm...  kissing of two 6 year olds also seems pretty harmless to me... the reaction to that is not and will create trauma (seeing it as harrasment)
<larson9999> Kr4t05: i'm with you but it just seems to be not to be right to send homework home for a 5 year old in which the subject of the book are boys and girls 'loving' each other and kissing.
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I know... But then, a five year old doesn't really know what goes on beyond kissing. :P
<Kr4t05> (Fortunately)
* lupine_85 did
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: You must have enjoyed your childhood, then.
<lupine_85> "and there's nothing wrong with me... oh, hang on..." ;)
<Sanne> well, love is a positive emotion actually. I don't see why we should "protect" children from that.
<lupine_85> my childhood was crap, but that's another story
<fleissigfiona_> i keep being locked out of sessions and having to start new sessions, it says unlocking failed even though my password is correct because i have just used it to log into that session, what do i do?
<lupine_85> knowing != practising, obviously
<Kr4t05> But, then, I was checking out sex ed books from the school library at 8 years old.
<lupine_85> I asked my mum, and she told me.
<Kr4t05> Well, not really sex ed books, but general biology.
<lupine_85> fleissigfiona_: that's weird. /me checks
<Kr4t05> Not that that knowledge has ever been useful to me. ><
<lupine_85> works here
<Kr4t05> I'd be better off knowing how to compile a custom kernel. :P
<lupine_85> trust me, that's easier than sex
<Kr4t05> I'm sure.
<lupine_85> bit OT though :p
<Kr4t05> Oh, fine...
* Kr4t05 dist-upgrades to edgy.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: I have a how-to for an easy build of a kernel from kernel.org if you want it
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: It's even got a script that will do most all of it for you :)
<lupine_85> that's cheating!
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: If I get this edgy update to work, I'll go for it.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=611.0
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Does it include realtime preemption patches?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: If you want to bookmark it
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: You can add whatever patches you want to it
<lupine_85> the whole fun is accidentally disabling, e.g., SCSI, and then wondering why your USB mass storage devices don't work ;)
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Kr4t05> Ok!
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: I had it at first where iptables support wasn't compiled in :P
<Kr4t05> Need to get 869MB of archives.
<lupine_85> hehe
<Kr4t05> No turning back. :P
<lupine_85> mind you, edgy's current kernel is messy
<Kr4t05> Oh?
* fleissigfiona_ is never locking sessions again
<lupine_85> shoots out messages all over the place
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: I've used that how-to since 2.6.17.9 to build my kernels and I'm currently using 2.6.18
<lupine_85> "opcode this", "opcode that" - I don't care!!
<Kr4t05> Good, then I have an excuse to try Hawkwind's nifty thing.
<Kr4t05> 40.7kB/s 5h56m11s
<Kr4t05> Ouch
<lupine_85> bwahaha
<Kr4t05> Oh, it jumped to 60kB/s
* lupine_85 strokes his 800kB/sec download pow3er
<Kr4t05> 63.9kB/s 3h46m6s
<Kr4t05> It should be done by midnight.
* fleissigfiona_ is going to bed
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: must be nice... ><
<Kr4t05> I hate living on the edge of civilization.
<lupine_85> My server gets 8MB/sec
<Kr4t05> I'm two steps above being freaking Amish, it sucks.
<lupine_85> 9MB if I'm lucky
<raytray25> Is there a way to force konqueror to open maximized?
* Tallen is away: Gone away for now.
<Kr4t05> I'm going to watch Aladdin about three or four times while I wait.
<thunderstorm> VanessaE: you are my lifesaver - thank you very much - it works perfect!
<tmg> raytray25: yes, use the advanced windows settings->special window settings (right click titlebar)
<Kr4t05> I <3 TwinView
<raytray25> Ah thanks tmg.
<Sanne> thunderstorm: VanessaE seems to be gone for an hour, said something like that.
<thunderstorm> Sanne: thank you, sanne - i'm so happy
<Sanne> thunderstorm: yeah, VanessaE's tip is very nice. I saved it in my reference folder for later use ;)
<thunderstorm> :-) i'm do it, too ;-)
<Sanne> heh :)
<thunderstorm> i hope, my english is acceptable ?
<Sanne> thunderstorm: I think so, but i'm german also, so I'm not the one to ask. I understand what you say :)
<thunderstorm> Sanne: you are german? the world is small ;)
<Sanne> thunderstorm: I welcomed you with "fellow german" ;)
<Kr4t05> Je parle francais, mais je prefer anglais. :P
<thunderstorm> Sanne: excuse it ;-) it's late, my eyes are falling down :-)
<thunderstorm> i'm going sleep - the day begins soon and i have a lot of work
<Sanne> thunderstorm: lol! I hope they don't fall all the way to the floor hehe. No need to apologize, I'm also not so very awake anymore.
<Sanne> thunderstorm: sleep well, see you
<thunderstorm> goodbye, till this evening in germany :-) (german like: auf wiedersehen, bis heute abend) :-)
<Sanne> thunderstorm: tschss :)
<tmg> Where can I get the missing KRename plugins? I only have got six, but there should be many more!
<tmg> I want to rename mp3 files based on the tag.
<nimnrod> i can't hear sounds from Flash Player applications while amarok or some other application is playing music
<nimnrod> is that normal?
<morghanphoenix> Anybody know why my gl screensavers work but the x screensavers don't?
<raytray25> nmnrod, pretty much.
<raytray25> nimnrod*
<tmg> nimnrod: flash uses oss instead of alsa, which leads to problems. try starting konqueror from konsole with "aoss" in front
<Kr4t05> morghanphoenix: do you have your gfx drivers installed?
<morghanphoenix> how do I check that?
<nimnrod> i use firefox
<Kr4t05> morghanphoenix: try glxinfo | grep render
<Kr4t05> and look for "direct render"
<tmg> nimnrod: well, then try aoss firefox from konsole!
<morghanphoenix> that's konsole, not gui, right?
<morghanphoenix> direct rendering: No
<Kr4t05> morghanphoenix: what kind of video card do you have?
<morghanphoenix> ATi rage 128
<Kr4t05> !ati > morghanphoenix
<morghanphoenix> I installed the ati drivers, but they don't recognise my card, too old I think.
<Kr4t05> Isn't there a legacy version? I know there is one for nvidia.
<morghanphoenix> looking
<imbrandon> no the older cards use the opensource driver
<imbrandon> not the binary one
<imbrandon> ( ati that is )
<nimnrod> how do i start aoss with firefox? i tried: aoss firefox but didnt work.... :/
<morghanphoenix> Where can I find that?
<imbrandon> nimnrod, you can change what it uses in "about:config"
<imbrandon> morghanphoenix, its the "ati" driver not the frglx one
<imbrandon> its automaticly installed , you just need to choose it
<tmg> nimnrod: maybe aoss is not installed, it is in the package alsa-oss or similar
<morghanphoenix> [insert own obscene expletive here]  7 year old video card.
<Kr4t05> morghanphoenix: I have a $15 nvidia geforce MX 4k that I don't need. :P
<imbrandon> morghanphoenix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , answer the questions and choose "ati" and then restart X ( or reboot ) , your golden
<Sanne> night all
<kutan> How do I find out what version of KDE I have?
<imbrandon> kutan, goto the "help" menu in any kde app and choose "about kde"
<Lexaeus> I always wondered
<Lexaeus> what did the ifrst version of KDE look like?
<larson9999> win95
<imbrandon> Lexaeus, heh i'm sure there are screenshots floating arround
<imbrandon> windows 95 basicly
<larson9999> cde maybe?
<imbrandon> the windeco was alot like cde yea
<tmg> http://web.archive.org/web/20000302082612/www.kde.org/kscreenshots.html
<Jucato> imbrandon: morning! :)
<morghanphoenix> Umm, the configuration is detecting pci when my card is agp
<imbrandon> morghanphoenix, thats normal
<morghanphoenix> so, just accept?
<imbrandon> yup
<morghanphoenix> what do I do if I have no idea how much ram the card has?
<morghanphoenix> ATi won't even answer the question because my card is discontinued.
<imbrandon> you can leave that blank
<tmdx120> hello all, Ever since I upgraded to Dapper, I have had several problems. The most annoying right now is the fact that my USB drives wont be recognized. can anyone help?
* VanessaE is back for a few mins..
<imbrandon> dinner, bbiab
<morghanphoenix> how are monitors measured? diag right?
<claydoh> is it possible to disable ipv6 on the livevd?
<morghanphoenix> done, direct rendering still says no.
<VanessaE> yes, monitors are measures diagonally
<VanessaE> (don't remember ATI well enough to help with the dri issue though)
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, got it, looked it up on the web site.
<morghanphoenix> It's still telling me direct rendering isn't enabled.
<VanessaE> using the proprietary ati drivers?
<morghanphoenix> No, used the xserver-xorg config, someone told me to set it up that way.
<VanessaE> ohh
<morghanphoenix> My card is 7 years old, not supported by the drivers.
<morghanphoenix> unless there's a legacy driver somewhere.
<morghanphoenix> But it's wierd, cause it works in gnome.
<VanessaE> *nod*
<morghanphoenix> My original question was as to why my gl screensavers were working, but the x weren't
<VanessaE> not the first time I've seen that happen, I just with I could figure out how to *fix* it
<Admiral_Chicago> claydoh, no, it require a reboot to take effect...
<claydoh> figgers
<claydoh> no biggie, easily done on the install
<Admiral_Chicago> claydoh, its one of the few instances when you need to to reboot for settings to take effect
<morghanphoenix> I'm going to try rebooting the x-server, I'll be back
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: you need to restart X for changes in xorg.conf to take effect
<software_> que tal
<claydoh> was looking for boot switch for the livecd
<software_> hola que tal
<morghanphoenix> restart with kdm work, or do I need a full reboot?
<software_> alguine que hable espaol?
<morghanphoenix> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: no. just restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace).
<VanessaE> just a quick ctrl-alt-backspace is enough, morghan
<Jucato> I don't know if restarting KDM would work
<VanessaE> it would, restarting kdm will restart X anyway
<software_> alguien podria ayudarme?
<Admiral_Chicago> !es > software_
<coreymon77> what?
<software_> can any help me?
<VanessaE> if you speak english here we might be able to :)
<Admiral_Chicago> software_, private message me
<VanessaE> or do that ;)
<software_> i don't speak english
<B|Charm> software_ what language do you speak?
<software_> spanish
<software_> i mexicam
<software_> i relly need help
<software_> really
<isaac_> hello,  need to get the kernel source from the cd, how do i tell apt-get that i want to get it from the cd?
<lcohen> hi, all, is anyone here good with kitchensync-opensync?
<VanessaE> isaac: there should be an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list that mentions the CD
<VanessaE> uncomment that
<VanessaE> then fetch updates and try apt-get again.
<software_> alguien habla espaol?
<software_> ?????
<software_> nothing?
<isaac_> how do i fetch updates?
<VanessaE> isaac:  apt-get update
<isaac_> software_: dime en que te puedo ayudar?
<isaac_> thanks vanesa
<software_> a gracias
<isaac_> :D
<VanessaE> (as root or by sudo of course)
<software_> mira sopy nuevo en esto
<software_> soy
<isaac_> dime q quieres hacer?
<software_> y quiziera saber mas acerca de este sistema
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<software_> tengo instaldo el kubuntu
<morghanphoenix> Hello again
<isaac_> okas puedes hcaer lo quedice ubotu
<isaac_> bye
<lcohen> Hi all, I have kitchensync-opensync but when i setup my syncml, it never connects, always stuck at ready...
<software_> ok
<VanessaE> ok, time to run off to do laundry..back in ...eh...hours :)
<morghanphoenix> Are the people who were helping me still on?
<morghanphoenix> Direct rendering is on now, had to reconfigure it on the command line because something was wrong with my setup and it wouldn't load the gui
<isaac_> VanessaE: sorry but i can not get any line abut a cd
<isaac_> how can i introduce it?
<isaac_> i need to add  the cd as a repository to get the kernel source
<isaac_> any ideas?
<Jucato> isaac_: sudo apt-cdrom add
<Jucato> ok going /away now...
<Dr_willis> I was thinking the synaptic package manager had a 'add cdrom' in its repo managemnt area.. think adept has one also.
<menace_> I just typed "usplash" into the konsole thinking it'd bring up the program, but instead all it did was mess up all the icons and my background and things like this, does anyone know of a way i can fix it?
<Kr4t05> menace_: killall -9 usplash?
<menace_> what does the -9 do?
<isaac_> i need to add  the cd as a repository to get the kernel source
<menace_> bash: kill: all: arguments must be process or job IDs...bash: kill: usplash: arguments must be process or job IDs
<menace_> i got that error
<isaac_> i tries sudo apt-cdrom add
<isaac_> but i stil can not get the kernel that comes with the cd ofubuntu
<isaac_> i need the kernel 2.6.15
<menace_> killall usplash ...usplash: no process killed
<menace_> that didnt work either
<abaldwin> hey, my new brothers and sisters
<abaldwin> I am now firmly in the Kubuntu camp, after 7 years of lurking under a Fedora
<morghanphoenix> I'm about to firmly kick my xserver
<Admiral_Chicago> abaldwin, kubuntu is great
<morghanphoenix> Direct rendering will only enable when I set my 19" monitor as a 17
<morghanphoenix> how do I enable direct rendering?
<abaldwin> Yeah!  its all like sun-shiney, and updates dont break stuff!  (yum kept breaking stuff on every update with FC5)
<travis> hey guys, i have a question, i have a logitech wireless mouse that has 3 buttons and a wheel, well the third button i can't configure, is there a way to do this?
<morghanphoenix> I must be doing something wrong.
<Admiral_Chicago> travis, you can do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Admiral_Chicago> and enable 3 button mouse emulation
<travis> ok
<Kr4t05> I just found a plot-hole in Disney's Aladdin.
<morghanphoenix> That's also how I'm supposed to set up direct rendering, right?
<shegman> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Kr4t05> In the scenes before "A Whole New World" we clearly see the lamp beneath Aladdin's turban, however, when Jasmine snatchs it off after the musical sequence, to question Aladdin's true identity, the lamp is conveniently missing.
<Kr4t05> Where'd it go?
<travis> hey admiral....do i have to restart the computer after i get that accomplished?
<travis> because when i go to mouse settings, istill don't see a third button
<Admiral_Chicago> travis, you have to restart X
<Admiral_Chicago> alt ctrl backspace
<travis> ok thank you
<inteliwasp> how can i set my a user (ie: mine) to be able to save in the /var/www director thru the GUI or program? i need this for a php/mySQL class
<kutan> As stupid as this question is, how might I create a folder using the console?
<abaldwin> mkdir nameofolder
<kutan> alright, thanks
<inteliwasp> darn you beat me
<kutan> ...Alec Baldwin...
<abaldwin> of course, either cd into where you want to put it, or do mkdir /home/me/myfolder or whatever
<kutan> gotcha
<abaldwin> anthony baldwin, but I do have a brother Steven and a brother William
<kutan> o_O
<kutan> >_>
<morghanphoenix> Okay, xgl working fine, xscreensavers updated but still not showing up.
<inteliwasp> any help on my question?
<Telroth_Plushie|> inteliwasp, change the permissions
<Telroth_Plushie|> note though
<kutan> What command do I use for extracting something?
<Telroth_Plushie|> if you create a folder called "public_html" in your home directory (~/public_html)
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can then access it using http://ip.of.server/~username/
<Telroth_Plushie|> kutan, what type of file is it?
<kutan> tar.gz
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can probably rightclick -> extract -> extract here
<kutan> Well I wanna get used to doing stuff in the console
<inteliwasp> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<AlReece45> kutan: tar is the command you're looking for.
<AlReece45> kutan: man tar
<kutan> doh, okay thanks
<kutan> I was going to try that but I thought it was too easy
<inteliwasp> kutan:  simply way is tar -xvzf <source> <desit>
<AlReece45> the amount of times I've used that...
<kutan> what do the xvzf options do?
<Admiral_Chicago_> can someone help me install an ATI card, i installed the driver but if i type lsmod | grep fglrx in the terminal I don't get anything out
<AlReece45> x = extract, v = verbose, z=gzip, f=... i think its the last one to specify file
<Telroth_Plushie|> AlReece45, correct
<kutan> ah okay so like if I was in the directory of the tar I want to extract I could be like, "tar -xvzf bleh.tar.gz ~/heh/bleh/ghey"?
<jon335_> I have a brather MFC-210C printer that I set up with the instructions on the forums. When I print, I have to wait around a minute before the printer starts printing, this is not normal (on windows), any ideas?
<travis> ok, so i couldn't get the third button thing to work, no big loss, actually doing the whole configure with x server messed up the display, but anyways, now i have a new question
<travis> Enlightenment is available on adept, if i install it...will it screw up kubuntu?
<jk-> most likely not :)
<Admiral_Chicago_> travis: no
<travis> cause ther eare a couple things that says "conflict" on the detail menu
<travis> ok
<morghanphoenix> How do I get installed screensaver to show up in desktop configuration?
<ComunisTico> hi, what do i have to do to make the videos at youtube to have sound... cant figure it out :S
<travis> ok, enlightenment has been installed, do i have to restart linux and choose enlightenment?
<Jucato> travis: just log out and choose Enlightenment from the Sessions options
<Jucato> (in the login screen)
<travis> alright thanks
<Admiral_Chicago_> travis: you migh jsut want to restart X
<travis> i will brb
<lupine_85> ComunisTico: aoss firefox OR use konqueror
<travis> heh, well its official, i don't know how to use enlightenment, nothing showed up but a couple boxes and things, i guess i need to read on how to use it
<Jucato> travis: have you tried right-clicking, left-clickng and middle-clicking there?
<ComunisTico> lupine_85:   yeah it works with konqueror, but with firefox cant make it.... what do u mean with aoss firefox
<travis> yeah, and a bunch of things pop up for settings, but thats not what i want, i want to be able to like search the net
<travis> and stuff
<troy> travis: e doesn't have it's own apps, webbrowser, etc.
<Jucato> travis: iirc, left-click brings up the applications menu
<troy> travis: you have to load konq or firefox or opera or whatever makes you happy :)
<travis> oh it does?
<travis> dang, heh
<Jucato> Enlightenment is a window manager like KWin, Metacity (GNOME), Fluxbox, etc.
<travis> i guess enlightenment means i have to do a lot of work with it
<travis> yeah i know
<troy> Jucato: I would say more like kwin+kdesktop
<lupine_85> in konsole
<troy> and kicker
<travis> and i looked at the screen shots, and it looks cool from their shots, but i am a newb
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> yooooo
<echo1> Anyone install the new ati drivers that oculd give me a hand?
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> anyone have an idear why firefox doesnt see my wifi connection but konqueror does?
<troy> cr4sh0v3rr1d3: that's a terrible nickname :/
<lupine_85> firefox doesn't "see" wifi
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> haha
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> isnt it
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> hella 1337 dood
<cr4sh0v3rr1d3> lol
* troy thinks 'jake' watched hackers one time too many
* ac1dburn hacks the planet on crappy macs
<Jucato> gah! my opinion of Katapult suddenly went down 1 mark...
<travis> haha
<travis> Hackers is a funny movie
<ac1dburn> yeah it is
<travis> 14.4 kbps OMG I WANT IT TO HAVE MY KIDS
* ac1dburn rubs nipple
* lupine_85 preferred wargames
<travis> heh, or was it 28.8
<ac1dburn> 1million psychadellic colors
<travis> blah, been such a long time
<travis> haha yeah
<ac1dburn> dude dude dude
<troy> or was it mission impossible with the 686 mips chip :P
<ac1dburn> i need a handle
<kutan> hmmm I tried 'tar' with a tar.bz2 and it gave me an error.
<troy> kutan: you need tar -j for tar.bz2 files
<kutan> ah okay thanks
<ac1dburn> something 31337
<troy> jake: try something normal, such that people can have a serious conversation with you :/
<ac1dburn> haha yeah
* troy goes afk, gotta go play hockey
<dida> This might be a /realy/ stupid question, but I have an AMD athlon X2 prossesor, so which Kubuntu (i386 or AMD64) do I use?
<Admiral_Chicago_> either
<Admiral_Chicago_> i386 is probably better if you are new
<Admiral_Chicago_> 64bit is faster, but is a hassle sometimes
<dida> I tried it, but my screen would only run at 640 by 480 resolution, and i tred to install nvidia drivers for my graphics card, but it complained about the i386 arch
<Admiral_Chicago_> you just need to use the right driver How-to
<Lamington> anyone know why xsavers might not be working in KDE/kubuntu ?
<Admiral_Chicago_> let me find you one real quick
<dida> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dida> ok, ill try that. Thanks for the help
<Admiral_Chicago_> wait
<Admiral_Chicago_> that one is bad
<Admiral_Chicago_> use this one...
<Admiral_Chicago_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<Admiral_Chicago_> got that?
<ice_1963> nickserver identify ice_1963
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> someone's gotta have to change his password...
<morghanphoenix> I did that a few days ago
<Jucato> why not use Konversation's auto identify?
<morghanphoenix> decided it was time to set up konversation to do it for me.
<Jucato> smart choice :P
<morghanphoenix> I'm still trying to figure out how to use the xmatrix screensaver in KDE.
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: doesn't it show in the Screensavers list?
<morghanphoenix> nope, nothing that starts with x shows
<Jucato> where did you get the screensaver from?
<morghanphoenix> they're the ubuntu package
<Jucato> ok hold on let me check
<Jucato> from the xscreensaver package?
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<morghanphoenix> it works in gnome, just won't show up in KDE
<load0614> Hey all.  What controlls auto mounting in breezy?  I have a USB memory stick that KDE sees and asks what to do as soon as I plug it in on my dapper machine but my breezy machine is a server install without KDE so I need it to just mount as soon as the kernel sees that it's been plugged in.
<Jucato> hm... lets see... I'll install it
<morghanphoenix> And my computer is too slow for the GLs
<isaac_> join #kubuntu;es
<isaac_> join #kubuntu-es
<Jucato> you forgot the "/"
<load0614> just adding an entry in fstab isn't going to do it unless the usb drive is plugged in at boot right?
<AWOSDev> Okay, I have a server running Kubuntu and a laptop/client running Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> so they both run Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> now
<AWOSDev> I just updated (with apt-get) everything, including sshd
<AWOSDev> on my server
<morghanphoenix> okay, the screensaver file is in /usr/lib/xscreensaver
<AWOSDev> so now when I try and log in on the laptop/client
<AWOSDev> WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION CHANGED.  IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<AWOSDev> comes up on the screen.
<lupine_85> not a real problem
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: it doesn't show here either... hm...
<morghanphoenix> It shows in my /usr/lib/xscreensaver directory
<lupine_85> it just means that the server's ssh key has changed
<AWOSDev> is this behaviour normal after updating sshd?
<AWOSDev> or is someone really doing something nasty?
<AWOSDev> :P
<lupine_85> not really sure
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: I think xscreensaver is enabled differently from your usual KDE screensavers
<AWOSDev> we're on the same network
<morghanphoenix> hello again awos
<AWOSDev> in fact we're on the same hub
<dennis_> aloha
<lupine_85> then it's unlikely someone is doing something nasty
<AWOSDev> Oh, hello morghanphoenix!
<lupine_85> just accept the new key and you're off
<morghanphoenix> Still trying to get that damn screensaver to work
<AWOSDev> lupine_85, can I get the key off of the server and copy it like onto a floppy disk, and then put it in my known_hosts file?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: Alt+F2 and run "xscreensaver-demo"
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, what screensaver?
<AWOSDev> And what;s wrong with it?
<AWOSDev> *what's
<lupine_85> AWOSDev: you don't need to
<AWOSDev> lupine_85, okay.
<AWOSDev> I'm just a security freak
<lupine_85> the most you might have to do is delete the current key in known_hosts
<AWOSDev> and got super worried
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: you can try checking the manual by typing "man:/xscreensaver" in Konqueror
<echo1> I just installed the new ATI drivers and I think they work.  fglrxinfo tells me they are working but glxgears gives me 125fps...
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: I forgot you need to launch the daemon first (Alt+F2, "xscreensaver"
<echo1> why do i have such poor performance
<morghanphoenix> It launced the daemon automatically
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: ah that's better.
<morghanphoenix> I have the same screen up I do in gnome now
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: so you're good to go? can I uninstall xscreensaver now? :P
<morghanphoenix> Will the normal screen saver try to load still?
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: not if you have it disabled already
<AWOSDev> Jucato, I have xscreensaver on my computer if you don't like it :P
<Jucato> AWOSDev: I don't use screensavers :P
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, what screensaver are you trying to get working?  And what is it doing or not doing?
<Jucato> as I don't leave my ancient 14" CRT monitor on when I'm not around
<morghanphoenix> I leave my computer on at all times, don't want my really nice monitor to end up looking like the ones at the library
<morghanphoenix> I think that's it
<AWOSDev> I leave three computers on at all times, but have monitor power-saving mode on with power bills so high :P
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<AWOSDev> I like the engine screensaver :)
<AWOSDev> my other geekiness is with cars :)
<morghanphoenix> My dad was a mechanic, I just break them really good.
<AWOSDev> LOL
<AWOSDev> RSA host key for 131.107.2.1 has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<AWOSDev> How do I unrequest strict checking?
<morghanphoenix> I don't think they like the way I drive.
<Xial> I have an interesting issue. I'm trying to find if kubuntu has something similar to the windows `mousekeys` accessibility feature (where numpad, numlock off = a simple mouse). Unfortunately, I haven't been able to locate anything.
<AWOSDev> Xial, it does
<AWOSDev> hold on a sec while I find it
<Jucato> Xial: System Settings > Mouse
<morghanphoenix> I don't suppose the guy who wanted to kill the bouncy thing when it's loading is on here?
* Tallen is back.
<Jucato> Xial: mouse navigation
<Xial> Is there a way to activate those without a mouse? I've been trying all evening, with no success.
<Jucato> so make that System Settings > Mouse > Mouse Navigation tab
<Jucato> Xial: Alt+F12 to turn on/off
<Xial> You are my new god.
<AWOSDev> Okay, Xial
<AWOSDev> go to the KDE Control Center
<AWOSDev> Go under 'Peripherals'
<AWOSDev> click 'Mouse'
<AWOSDev> then go into the 'Mouse Navigation' tab
<Jucato> hm...
<dennis_>  what would the general consensus agree apon is the best linux friendly mini pci nic card ?? something that has native linux support and WPA compliant
<Jucato> Xial: there seems to be something wrong though...
<morghanphoenix> Laters all, gotta go eat, thanks for the help.
<lupine_85> Atheros :)
<Jucato> AWOSDev: you do realize that KControl isn't on the K Menu by default?
<lupine_85> the Gigabyte one is the best bet, IMO
<AWOSDev> Jucato, it is on my laptop
<dennis_> anything Atheros chiopset ??
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, bye!
<lupine_85> yep
<morghanphoenix> It was on mine too
<Jucato> hm... strange
<morghanphoenix> All I've added was bookmarks
<AWOSDev> but, Jucato, I installed regular Ubuntu and installed KDE over it
<dennis_> I'm using an ipw2200 right now, but I wanted to screw around with kismet at the office to test our wireless security
<Xial> Hm... it's a little wonky, this keyboard mouse, but I can *move* it.
<lupine_85> your wireless is hackable
<Jucato> AWOSDev: no wonder
<lupine_85> ;)
<load0614> can anyone tell me what I need to edit to have my usb drive mounted on insertion?
<Jucato> Xial: it seems that Alt+F12 isn't the same as the one in Mouse Navigation.... :(
<lupine_85> use 802.1X + EAP-TKIP if you want security
<dennis_> lol, I know but I'd like to at least make a valient effort at making it a bit difficult
<AWOSDev> Use the wonky mouse to get to Kcontrol :P
<dennis_> Currently using WPA+TKIP
<Jucato> or System Settings :P
<lupine_85> ah, that's "fairly" secure
<AWOSDev> Nah just ALT+F2 and type Kcontrol :)
<lupine_85> FreeRADIUS server?
<Xial> Well, I can move it... but now I can't click with it. *g*
<dennis_> operative "fairly" isn't good enough
<dennis_> no RADIUS server yet
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> so is it PSK ?
<Jucato> Xial: I think that's where it ends... Mouse Navigation is infinitely better than this, it seems...
<dennis_> yes PSK to connect, it's 64 characters
<lupine_85> hmmm
<Xial> Whoo. The kcontrol settings make a lot of difference. :)
<AWOSDev> I thought about RADIUS for my WLAN, but at that time I was running Windows 2000 and RADIUS is very, um...confusing...in Windows 2000 :)
<lupine_85> true :)
<dennis_> alpha-numeric
<Jucato> definitely a lot
<lupine_85> you're fairly safe, I'd guess
<lupine_85> WPA is crackable, but long passphrases make it harder
<dennis_> for now, I supposes. but I'd like to improve
<dennis_> so you like you Gigabyte ??
<lupine_85> yep
<AWOSDev> Would I be able to use Gigabyte across platforms?
<lupine_85> it's what I used in my embedded firewall, and it does the trick well
<AWOSDev> e.g. on this laptop alone I have Windows xp, Kubuntu and FreeBSD
<NameNomad> I want to change the owner/group of a whole bunch of files on my system
<lupine_85> AWOSDev: they have windows drivers, yes...
<dennis_> nice and they come in mini pci
<NameNomad> I believe the command
<AWOSDev> NameNomad - uh chown?
<NameNomad> yeah
<NameNomad> except
<NameNomad> do I need to '-h'
<Xial> Yeah... I gave up on actually getting my mouse to work, after a few days of trial. This'll work, since I can at least do things. :) Thanks, Jucato, AWOSDev. :)
<AWOSDev> Xial, np
<AWOSDev> BTW, Xial, what's wrong with your real mouse?
<AWOSDev> or are you disabled?
<NameNomad> or can I just input 'chown -R me:group /folder'?
<AWOSDev> It would actually be:
<AWOSDev> yes
<win_x_prts_> :P
<AWOSDev> chown -R me:group /folder
<Xial> It's a mix of both, actually: Kubuntu, no matter how much configuring I've gone through, insists on cutting the optical bit off on this mouse. Also, it's still painful to move either of my shoulders or wrists too long.
<NameNomad> AWOSDev: ok, thanks
<dennis_> so anyone have a creative zen touch or similar , and connected to kubuntu yet ??
<lupine_85> they're just mass storage devices... or should be
<lupine_85> iRiver works well
<dennis_> well, my doesn't show up as mass storage.
<AWOSDev> I have more than one SSH key in my known_hosts file
<dennis_> I've tried KZenExplorer with 60% success
<AWOSDev> I need to get rid of one
<AWOSDev> how do I acomplish this?
<lupine_85> AWOSDev: delete the one you want to get rid of...
<AWOSDev> But what IP address is KjVervrcQRuEYl/qt7HlQmbgJVc=|UdCC3FCd8txH42p0a4aunB4Uc+c
<AWOSDev> ?
<Xial> ... amazing. My joystick seems to be recognized here. I used to have to install drivers for it in Windows. Kinda funny. :)
<lupine_85> no idea
<AWOSDev> so then which one do I remove?
<lupine_85> delete one randomly and see what happens?
<lupine_85> 50% chance of getting it right
<AWOSDev> Oh goody, the fail-safe method
<lupine_85> if it's the wrong one, you can restore it and delete the other
<AWOSDev> Last time I did this was to install SoundBlaster 16 drivers in Windows 3.1
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> Yay I got it right!
<AWOSDev> It kind of helped though when I looked at the message again and it said
<AWOSDev> Offending key in .ssh/known_hosts:2
<AWOSDev> :)
<lupine_85> mwahahaha
<AWOSDev> Yay!  An SSH prompt!
<AWOSDev> Which means I need to get back to work.
<AWOSDev> Bye all!
<lupine_85> t'ra :
<AWOSDev> ?
<AWOSDev> what does that mean?
<AWOSDev> what's a "t'ra :"
<AWOSDev> i?
<tanamo> is it safe to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<lupine_85> define safe
<AWOSDev> tanamo, uh, depends on what you mean by safe
<lupine_85> it won't kill your partner and empty your bank account...
<Jucato> tanamo: in short, not yet
<lupine_85> it probably won't b0rk your computer
<lupine_85> but there's a good possibility of breaking
<Jucato> unless you can live with daily updates and random broken things from time to time
<lupine_85> erm, breakage
<tanamo> ah, i have a problem with my i810 driver,
<AWOSDev> I don't :)
<tanamo> is your screensaver in full screen?
<lupine_85> t'ra is a way of saying goodbye
<AWOSDev> I am happy to report no problems since installation with i810 drivers
<lupine_85> quite yorkshire I guess
<AWOSDev> Oh, okay thanks lupine_85 :)
<AWOSDev> tanamo, no screensaver on that computer, but lemme go try
<tanamo> i mean the one that can be seen in kde? mine wont go fullscreen
<lupine_85> eeeh bah gum, tha's  a reet whippasnappa, tha's
<AWOSDev> tanamo, I'll go try the engine screensaver on that one :)
<tanamo> AWOSDev: thanks sir
<Berto> is there seriously no GUI app in kubuntu to change the screen resolution?
<tanamo> of course there is...
<lupine_85> kcontrol ?
<Berto> the wiki just points to some text files, which i'm experienced with, but don't feel like working with
<Berto> oh ok
<tanamo> system settings then Display
<AWOSDev> pardon me
<AWOSDev> but HELL
<AWOSDev> it KILLED my display
<Berto> ahh much nicer thanks tanamo and luis0
<Berto> lupine_85:  i mean
<tanamo> ohh..
<AWOSDev> tanamo, yep the screensaver killed my whole display
<lupine_85> cool :)
<AWOSDev> I can't even CTRL+ALT+F1 to the console
<AWOSDev> it's dead
<Berto> i just got this new laptop for work, and it's SLICK, but I can't handle the 1900xWhatever resolution...
<AWOSDev> a bunch of colorful lines and then *BOOM*
* lupine_85 kills AWOSDev's display too
<AWOSDev> no more sync
<Berto> and moving down to the 1600 resolution makes it more "blurry" but oh well
<tanamo> ah, i thought im the only that have this problem
<AWOSDev> tanamo, noop
<AWOSDev> *nope
<AWOSDev> noop, oh jeez back to assembly programming for me :)
<lupine_85> teh pits ;)
<Berto> ok now that I"m happy with KDE - I want to save space and get rid of gnome.  Is there a good aptitude command to uninstall what I don't need?
<AWOSDev> that's "NO OPeration" in FTP and Assembly language :P
<Berto> (long time mandriva/redhat user, this is first time on an apt type system)
<AWOSDev> Berto =
<tanamo> glxgears reports something, some kind of error, i dont know... have you tried running it?
<kutan> How do I extract a 7-zip file?
<AWOSDev> try sudo apt-get erase libgnome
<AWOSDev> !7zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> Berto: not unless you installed it with aptitude
<AWOSDev> !7-zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7-zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<AWOSDev> kutan, try ark
<Berto> Jucato: i used aptitude to install it... should i note use apt-get to get rid of gnome then?
<kutan> k thanks
<AWOSDev> kutan, np :)
<AWOSDev> Berto, again, try sudo apt-get erase libgnome
<Jucato> Berto:  I meant, if you used aptitude to install GNOME, you could use aptitude to remove it.
<Jucato> AWOSDev: is that wise?
<AWOSDev> Jucato, I did that on my Ubuntu laptop to make it into Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> :)
<Berto> Jucato: i used aptitude to get kubuntu/kde ... now i'm happy with this and want to get rid of gnome
<Berto> AWOSDev: ok thanks
<kutan> bleh? "The utility 7za is not in your PATH."
<AWOSDev> The only thing is that removed gThumb, my digital camera software :P
<Jucato> Berto: you might find this useful then: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<AWOSDev> !info 7za
<ubotu> Package 7za does not exist in any distro I know
<Berto> AWOSDev: sudo apt-get erase libgnome says "E: Invalid operation erase"
<kutan> the extension is .7z but it won't read it
<AWOSDev> !info p7zip > kutan
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.30.dfsg-1 (dapper), package size 1413 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<jpiccolo_> is there a way to make azureus use less memory
<AWOSDev> Berto, sorry :P
<AWOSDev> Berto, sudo apt-get remove libgnome
<AWOSDev> actually
<AWOSDev> Berto, sudo apt-get remove libgnome2-0
<cpk1> are there any gui's to configure a wireless dhcpd
<Jucato> Berto: you could also check the link I gave
<AWOSDev> cpk1, you want to *connect* to wireless?
<Jucato> kutan: try installing p7zip and check if Ark will work with 7-zip after that
<kutan> Ah okay thanks again AWOSDev
<cpk1> AWOSDev: i want my windows box to connect to my linux box wirelessly
<AWOSDev> kutan, np
<lupine_85> !gdhcpd
<ubotu> gdhcpd: GTK+ configuration tool for dhcpd3-server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 256 kB
<AWOSDev> cpk1, ah
* VanessaE has returned yet again
<kutan> and Jucato.. again >_>;
<Berto> Jucato: I see... so purekde is instead of kubuntu?  isn't that your competition? :)
<Jucato> Berto: huh? Kubuntu is ubuntu+KDE
<Jucato> the purekde page gives instructions on how to remove GNOME so that you have pure KDE
<kutan> alright it works now
<Berto> Jucato: ahhhh ok thanks
<AWOSDev> cpk1, you mean ad-hoc?
<Berto> Jucato: great, saves 750mb, thank you
<Jucato> :)
<lupine_85> linky?
<cpk1> AWOSDev: i dont think the mode matters, just want them to communicate wirelessly
<lupine_85> nm, found it
<AWOSDev> cpk1, ad-hoc means computer-to-computer vs through an access point :P
<cpk1> AWOSDev: oh =S
<Berto> here's one that I should know - I turned off my sound system, turned off all sounds, but I still have a system beep when i make a mistake in the terminal.  How can i get rid of that too?
<AWOSDev> Berto,
<AWOSDev> Konsole menu
<AWOSDev> Settings->Bell->None :)
<lupine_85> dorsn't work with edgy :'(
<VanessaE> eh...edgy is usable already?
<AWOSDev> lupine_85, what doesn't?
<Berto> AWOSDev: yeah thanks... but isn't there something still running that i probably dno't need?
<lupine_85> purekde
<AWOSDev> Berto, Um, unused Konsole sessions?  :P
<Jucato> lupine_85: it's for Dapper only
<lupine_85> I know :(
<AWOSDev> but seriously no
<AWOSDev> Berto, I don't know if I understand your question
<AWOSDev> if you turn off the bell in the Konsole, that's it
<Kr4t05> VanessaE: It's 'official' release is in about a week. :)
<Berto> AWOSDev: hahaha nevermind.  i'm so stupid right now i'm in gnome-terminal (while running the uninstall of gnome-terminal)
<AWOSDev> Konsole itself was making the beeping
<VanessaE> jeeze
<Berto> AWOSDev: my fault.   i wans't in knosole!
<AWOSDev> Berto: LOL
<Jucato> more than a week actualy
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Close enough.
<AWOSDev> Kr4t05: Edgy?  In a week?
<Jucato> Kr4t05: end of October actually
<VanessaE> it seems like just /last/ week that I went to dapper :) (actually, about a week prior to its release)
<Kr4t05> Drat...
<Kr4t05> ><
<AWOSDev> Jucato, exact date?
<AWOSDev> This is perfect
<Kr4t05> Here, I was expecting it for the first week of October...
<Jucato> iirc Oct 26th? not sure actually
<Kr4t05> Oh well, close enough.
<AWOSDev> I'm gonna have a friend go to Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> now she's gonna have an out-of-date
<AWOSDev> I'm giving her one of my old computers as a birthday present
<Kr4t05> Just have here dist-upgrade.
<Kr4t05> her*
<AWOSDev> dist-upgrade?
<Kr4t05> Yeah...
<AWOSDev> I thought I read somewhere that was dangerous
<AWOSDev> like
<AWOSDev> *BAD* dangerous
<Kr4t05> If you're doing it before the official release.
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> oooooohhhhhhh
<Kr4t05> AWOSDev: If you comment out all unofficial repos and wait until the official release, you should be fine.
<VanessaE> speaking of old computers...I don't suppose I could just replace my sources.list to upgrade an old box I have from debian (sarge I think) to kubuntu?
<VanessaE> (I expect a 'no' answer to that one :) )
<bh4tw> hello
<bh4tw> can anyone help me with the new nvidia beta drivers?
<Kr4t05> I did it from Breezy to Dapper Flight 3, back in April? Or was it May?
<lupine_85> VanessaE: only if ou really really know what you're doing
<Kr4t05> bh4tw: What's the problem?
<VanessaE> lupine: in general I do, but I think I'll just do it the "right" way
<lupine_85> much easier :)
<lupine_85> but it is "possible"
<bh4tw> i cant start X because it says that the NVIDIA kernel module has version 1.0-7184, but this X module has 1.0-9625
<AWOSDev> Yeah that's like going from FreeBSD to OpenBSD
<lupine_85> not really
<AWOSDev> possible but very, uh, super-geek-only :P
<VanessaE> eek
<VanessaE> a geek I may be, a super geek I am not :)
<bh4tw> anyone know of any guide to installing the beta drivers?
<Kr4t05> bh4tw: sudo apt-get uninstall linux-restricted-modules-<your arch> nvidia-glx
<bh4tw> oh
<bh4tw> thnx
<AWOSDev> I Am Super Geek!  :)
<Kr4t05> bh4tw: that might not work.
<lupine_85> BSD has a completely different philosphy to debian... it'd probably be harder to do it with debian than BSD
<bh4tw> Kr4t05: but then ill loose the MADWIFI drivers too =/, well, ill have to compile them
<Jucato> Kr4t05: will the linux-restricted-modules work with drivers not available from Ubuntu?
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Perhaps... Depends on what your installing.
<Kr4t05> I'm no expert.
<AWOSDev> Heh, I wrote my own OS
<Kr4t05> Just someone with far too much fucking time on his hands.
<Jucato> he's installing the new nvidia driver from nvidia.com
<AWOSDev> I am more than Super Geek.
<AWOSDev> I'm Linus' little cousin :P  (No, not really)
<Kr4t05> I will most likely compile a new kernel for Edgy, complete with realtime preemption. :D
<bh4tw> yes
<bh4tw> no
<lupine_85> pre-emption--
<Kr4t05> Someting like that.
<bh4tw> from nzone.com
<lupine_85> the kernel is more important than your game ;)
<bh4tw> the beta drivers
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: Heh
<lupine_85> pre-empt sort-of breaks my wlan drivers, so I'm glad edgy toned it down a bit
<Kr4t05> lupine_85: I'm still convinced that kernel 3.0 will bring about the Apocalypse.
<lupine_85> if Hurd doesn't take before then
<AWOSDev> Come on, we're not even on 2.7 yet, are we?
<lupine_85> both about as likely to happen ;)
<AWOSDev> Hurd?
<Jucato> GNU might speed up work on HURD though...
<AWOSDev> is that like Duke Nukem Forever?
<Berto> ok, in mandriva I have a Quick Launch applet in KDE.  Any clue how to install this in ubuntu?
<Kr4t05> AWOSDev: Rest assured, hamanity has a long time to go before that happens.
<bh4tw> why reinvent the wheel?, linux is fine
<Jucato> HURD = the kernel that the GNU project was supposed to use but didn't finish in time, hence they used the Linux kernel
<Lexaeus> lmao
<Jucato> bh4tw: HURD is different from the Linux kernel in some ways
<lupine_85> they're still working on it
<lupine_85> it's a microkernel
<Kr4t05> <1h until my upgrades finish.
<lupine_85> microkernel-- :(
<AWOSDev> So it *is* like Duke Nukem Forever :P
<Kr4t05> I should contribute some time to GBALinux.
<Jucato> but if the Linux kernel devs to decide to stay away from GPLv3, GNU might find it necessary to finish up work on HURD
<AWOSDev> I still like the BSD license better
* AWOSDev ducks
<lupine_85> doesn't GPLv2 say "or, at your option, any later version"?
<Jucato> lupine_85: not for the Linux kernel
<lupine_85> oh
<Kr4t05> Jucato: Will HURD drastically change the way this stuff works?
<lupine_85> :(
<lupine_85> Kr4t05: not really
<Kr4t05> Ok
<Berto> AWOSDev: when i tried getting rid of gnome, one package is stuck and gives errors - scim-gtk2-immodule ... is there a trick to make apt-get force remove it?  or just kick it from my database?
<AWOSDev> What's the difference between GPLv2 and v3
<Jucato> the Linux kernel specifically says "GPLv2" no "or later"
<lupine_85> there's no sound in hurd yet, though
<kutan> How do I install new window decorations?
<Kr4t05> kutan: kde-look.og
<Kr4t05> org*
<Jucato> kutan: depends on how the window decoration is packaged
<kutan> That's where I got it from Kr4to5
<lupine_85> most drivers they have for other stuff are, AIUI, ported, stolen or wrapped from linux anyway
<kutan> but it doesn't tell me how to install it
<Kr4t05> kutan: usually, you should be able to import it right into KControl.
<Jucato> kutan: you might need to compile it if it is in source code form. if it's in .deb, you need to install it
<Jucato> Kr4t05: not so. new window decorations have to be installed
<AWOSDev> Berto:
<AWOSDev> what error?
<kutan> Well there's a bunch of different types I can download, deb, rpm, etc.
<AWOSDev> here
<Jucato> themes for existing/installed window decorations do not need to. but no themeable window decoration engine is installed by default on Kubuntu
<AWOSDev> Berto
<AWOSDev> hold on
<Jucato> kutan: choose a .deb that's compatible with Kubuntu, if possible. otherwise, any .deb MIGHT work
<DFM> Anyone know if you can use Katapult in Ubuntu? I have never tried and my linux box isn't available.
<kutan> wtf... My computer randomly starting beeping
<kutan> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=13969 which one should I use?
<Lexaeus> IT'S A BOMB
<kutan> If I can use it at all
* Jucato is checking
<Jucato> gah!!
<Jucato> kutan... maybe you'd be pleased to know...
<Jucato> that Kubuntu is using Crystal by default :P
<kutan> ...o... ya
<kutan> I knew that
<kutan> I was just testing you guys
* Jucato whistles...
<kutan> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=13969&file1=13969-1.jpg&file2=13969-2.jpg&file3=13969-3.jpg&name=Crystal how do I make the windows look that awesome?
<kutan> without the ASCII vomiting dog
* Jucato checks... again...
<KaiHanari> themes
<KaiHanari> and in my case... sleep. now.
<kutan> It doesn't seem like opacity works very well with my windows
<kutan> I mean like... Less opaque windows...
<kutan> Yeah, it's not working at all
<Kr4t05> kutan: you may need to enable it in KControl?
<kutan> >_>
<kutan> you mean like... System Settings?
<Kr4t05> No.
<Jucato> kutan: System Settings > Appearance > Window Decorations > Background tab
<tanamo> yes
<Kr4t05> Open a Konsole
<Kr4t05> Type 'kcontrol'
<Kr4t05> hit enter
<Jucato> Kr4t05: why complicate things? :P
<kutan> oh interesting, never seen this before
<Kr4t05> Jucato: They don't learn, otherwise.
<Kr4t05> kutan: add a shortcut to it in the kmenu
<AWOSDev> Kr4t05: just ALT+F2
<AWOSDev> then type kcontrol
<Jucato> kutan: but instead of typing it in Konsole, just press ALt+F2
<Kr4t05> That too.
<AWOSDev> :)
<Kr4t05> Whatever.
<larson9999> why isn't kcontrol on the system menu by default?
<Kr4t05> You people are lazy.
<AWOSDev> larson9999, good question
<Kr4t05> larson9999: Because the KDE devs don't want us to know about it! It's a secret code!
<Jucato> Kr4t05: a disadvantage of launching GUI apps in Konsole (without the &) is that the app wil abruptly exit if you close Konsole
<larson9999> lol
<Kr4t05> And, the internet is made of tubes!
<Jucato> larson9999: because of System Settings
<tanamo> they hacked it and renamed as system settings?
<Jucato> tanamo: not really
<kutan> Either way, kcontrol has just about all of the things "system settings" has, so yes I already enabled translucency.
<Kr4t05> One moment
<tanamo> ohh it's a  different program...
<larson9999> but there are plenty of things you can't do with system settings.  or at least i can't find them in system settings but i can in kcontrol
<Jucato> System Settings is a different app that uses kcontrol modules (kcm)
<kutan> Changing the stuff didn't do Jack
* VanessaE grumbles
<Jucato> larson9999: the reason some options don't appear in System Settings but are in KControl is because System Settings attempts to reduce duplicating stuff
<Kr4t05> kutan: Add this to the end of you xorg.conf
<VanessaE> just found the answer to my xinerama question earlier...and it requires patching kdelibs/base/qt source and recompiling :(
<VanessaE> (not something I look forward to)
<Kr4t05> Yeah, I not getting any sleep tonight, either.
<Jucato> kutan: maybe you need to restart X?
<Kr4t05> That too.
<kutan> that could work too, I need a restart anyway.
<Kr4t05> Gee, it's always the simple things...
<kutan> alright brb then
<larson9999> Jucato: like where is kde performance in system settings?
<Jucato> larson9999: hold on
* Tallen is away: Gone away for now.
<Jucato> ack so many windows open :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> beryl fixes that
<Jucato> larson9999: Konqueror > Settings > COnfigure Konqueror > Performance
<Jucato> I'm just not sure where the System tab is
<larson9999> Jucato: but the point is taken.  actually it seems to be system settings and kcontrol should be merged removing the things that are duplicates
<Jucato> larson9999: err... why would merging them remove duplicates?
<Telroth_Plushie|> system settings should be dropped
<Jucato> System Settings uses KControl modules that are not already found in some other application like Konqueror
<Telroth_Plushie|> kcontrol is the only settings manager we need
<VanessaE> question regarding kcontrol....for some time now, the "Display" item (under Peripherals) has been broken..anyone else have that problem?
<Jucato> you need. but what about new users who will be overwhelmed by the amount of options?
<tanamo> i think because kubuntu tries to not confuse new users...
<larson9999> Jucato: lol.  the question was where is it in System Settings.  not how do i get to it from konqueror.
<VanessaE> (speaking of which, and I too vote to get rid of the "system settings" app in favor of kcontrol)
<Jucato> larson9999: that's my answer. it's not in System Settings because it already is in Konqueror
<larson9999> Jucato: merge them and remove duplicates in the process.
<pedro> alguem pode me ensinar a baixar o amns??
<pedro> amsn
<Jucato> KCOntrol duplicates a lot of settings hat are already in other programs
<pedro> eu avabe de instala o kde aki
<pedro> e num sei de nada
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, kcontrol's purpose is to have all the settins in one program
<larson9999> Jucato: i see.  i like the kcontrol better for that very reason :)
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: yes, but System Settings purpose is different
<Telroth_Plushie|> i don't wnat to have to remember that such and such is in this pgoram, and such and such is in that program
<peteoro_> hola
<pedro> alguem do brasil??
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<pedro> ok
<peteoro_> alguien habla espaol
<larson9999> i go back to "why isn't kcontrol in the 'start button' by default?" :)
<pedro> o meu ta todo em ingles quando eu instalei eu selecionei em portugues mas ta em ingles
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: you don't have to if you don't want to. the fact is, System Settings is there for new/regular users. More knowledgeable users would know their way to find KControl
<tanamo> Jucato: paulit ulit naman =)
<pedro> o que eu fao pra coloca em protugues??
<Jucato> larson9999: because Kubuntu tries not to have duplicates. KControl when System Settings is already there
<VanessaE> hm..on second thought, that Display function works on my husband's box but not mine...weird.
<Jucato> tanamo: what?
<Jucato> repeat which one?
<Jucato> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<tanamo> Jucato: sila ang kukulit paulit ulit mo na nga sinabing pang newbie ang system settings eh
<Jucato> tanamo: um... let's speak in English in here, ok? :P
<Jucato> heh :)
<kutan> "The Composite Manager crashed twice within a minute and is therefore disabled for this session"
<kutan> and then
<Jucato> kutan: where did you enable transparency?
<kutan> "Composite extension not found
<kutan> You must use XOrg  6.8 for translucency and shadows to work.
<kutan> Additionally, you need to add a new section to your X config file:
<kutan> Section "Extensions"
<kutan> Option "Composite" "Enable"
<kutan> EndSection"
<Jucato> kutan: please use !pastebin
<larson9999> Jucato: but system settings is different.  for instance it has file systems.  system settings should probabl remove the stuff that's in kcontrol and then kcontrol can be on the menu.  that's my opinion.  maybe i'll put that in my distro :)
<kutan> sorry for spam :x
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> kutan use that next time ^^^
<kutan> k
<Jucato> larson9999: maybe you should :)
<Jucato> kutan: you don't need to enable Translucency/Shadows to get Crystal's transparency
<kutan> so then what's with that?
<Jucato> larson9999: Disk & Filesystems is in KControl as well
<tanamo> larson9999: slackware doesnt change anything in kde, and i can see kcontrol in the menu
<kutan> ...maybe it'd be a good idea also to switch to crystal
<Jucato> kutan: System Settings > Appearance > Window Decorations > Background Tab or KControl > Appearance and Themes > Window Decoration > Background tab
<larson9999> Jucato: so it is.  didn't look because i got used to system settings.  danged duplicates! :)
<Jucato> larson9999: they're not duplicates actually. KControl and System Settings are just "containers" for individual kcontrol modules
<Jucato> kcm <--- kcontrol modules
<kutan> I actually kinda like quartz better than crystal
<larson9999> tanamo: yeah.  it just seemed a bit odd to me that since kcontrol controls more and it's a gui it should be on the start menu by default
<larson9999> Jucato: i was referring to duplicate 'pointers'.
<echo1> Can anyone tell me how I can test compiz before i make it start on boot?
<Jucato> well, would you imagine the confusion for newcomers that there's both System Settings and KControl
<larson9999> Jucato: so remove the one i like the least!  it's all about me anyway.
<tanamo> larson9999: i guess kubuntu tries to emulate the one that could be seen in gnome, i mean how the GUI of configuring the system looks like
<Jucato> larson9999: yes it has always been about you :P
<Jucato> tanamo: Ubuntu doesn't have a System Settings-like app (it's hidden)
<tanamo> oh, but i once found a screenshot similar to system settings
<tanamo> i guess i was just dreaming =)
<Jucato> tanamo: no, there is, but it's not in the menus of Ubuntu
<larson9999> Jucato: actually this might be an issue with *ubuntu(debian spinoffs in general).  seems i've seen more and more projects complaining about deb based systems changing things for no apparent good reason.
<Jucato> isn't that the beauty of FOSS? :P
<VanessaE> change for the sake of change :)
<Jucato> not really
<VanessaE> just kidding
<Jucato> System Settings is not as capricious as that. otherwise, KDE devs won't be working on it
<AWOSDev> Okay stupid question here
<AWOSDev> I want to listen to AOL Music
<AWOSDev> requires Windows
<AWOSDev> runs on Firefox
<Jucato> of course, there are some FOSS projects that are.... :P
<AWOSDev> but requires Windows
<AWOSDev> because it uses Windows Media Player
<AWOSDev> now
<AWOSDev> can I convince my Linux version of Firefox to use something else but tell AOL that it's really Windows Media Player when it's not
<AWOSDev> I need like a plugin, a Windows Media Player plugin. but for Linux
<AWOSDev> and no w32codecs won't do
<larson9999> Jucato: i think cups and firefox are the ones i most recently read about.
<VanessaE> AWOS: try the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension
<Jucato> larson9999: about CUPS not working on Kubuntu? :P
<VanessaE> it connects firefox with xine to handle some of that crap
<kutan> wow I had no idea crystal was so customizable.. >_>
<AWOSDev> oh
<AWOSDev> wow, thanks VanessaE
<VanessaE> I think there are two extensions that work side by side, be sure to double-check
<larson9999> Jucato: sort of.  about how it's disabled and no proper message shows when you go to the addmin tool.  cups wrote it up in pretty clear language that made since to me.
<freddy> Anyone know if i can play files on amarok off my windows server on my lan? =X
<AWOSDev> freddy, do you have an SMB connection?
<VanessaE> freddy: generally, linux doesn't care where the file resides, as long as it's readable over samba or similar...
<freddy> yeah i can see the files but when i try to fire them up amarok says no =X
<VanessaE> eh...ookay
<AWOSDev> freddy, what is the exact error message?
<freddy> i basicly have to copy them to my local hd then fire them up
<freddy> sec let me get it agian
<freddy> no suitable input plugin.  this often means that the url's protocol is not supported. network failures are other possible causes.
<AWOSDev> do you have smbfs?
<AWOSDev> !info smbfs
<freddy> but if i copy them to the local disk they work.. =X
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 369 kB, installed size 888 kB
<freddy> hrmm installed smbfs.. same issue
<AWOSDev> What do I need to install to make MediaPlayerConnectivity to work, VanessaE?
<AWOSDev> it didn't work
<AWOSDev> I mean, it didn't find any players
<echo1> Heeelllp!   kubuntu stopped rebooting/shutting down.  it doesnt go throught the terminate .... ok proccess and just gives me a black screen
<AWOSDev> embedded using the WMP ActiveX controls. You will need to install the ActiveX plugin first
<AWOSDev> Remember, you still need to install ActiveX
<AWOSDev> so, um, how do I install ActiveX?
<AWOSDev> on Linux?
<Jucato> Firefox/IE on wine?
<AWOSDev> Firefox on Wine, original
<AWOSDev> never thought of that :P
<Jucato> you could also try ies4linux
<Jucato> which basically is a script/program to install IE on wine
<echo1> Can anyone help me out - kubuntu randomly stopped going through the shut down process! :/
<draik> kick the desktop till it responds
<echo1> :p, its a laptop - I guess ill drop it
<draik> 'atta boy
<draik> or girl
<Jucato> hi draik
<draik> Hi Jucato
<echo1> boy, and any help?
<larson9999> i haven't been able to get ie working on wine for some time not.  ies4linux works fine for me and firefox, too.
* draik has a cold/flu/runny nose
<Jucato> aw...
<larson9999> if you want flash more than v7 or shockwave, use firefox+wine it's much better than ie+wine
<draik> I just drank about 40mL of something for my nose/cold/flu... I don't think that was a good idea
<draik> My hands feel really heavy
<Jucato> draik: er... overdose?
<AWOSDev> larson9999, I agree :)
<draik> maybe
<echo1> lol
<AWOSDev> OD on cough medicine!
<AWOSDev> LOL
<draik> good times!
<AWOSDev> I did that once too
<AWOSDev> wheeeeeeee!
<Jucato> OD on antihistamines...
<draik> Hmmm... shall I go for a drive???
<waldschatten> DXM?
<VanessaE> is there a command that will look my system over and check for missing/broken files/libs/etc (like based on what packages are installed)?
<larson9999> when i was in the army lots of guys downed that stuff when we were in places we couldn't get alcohol
<draik> That's one way
<Jucato> some street junkies here use cheap cough meds as a substitute for drugs
<draik> another has something to do with distilling something that they give in the prisons or some such thing
<waldschatten> what's the differance between kubuntu and debian?
<AWOSDev> Hmm
<draik> Maybe that's the reason street junkies live as long as they do
<larson9999> waldschatten: the joke is ubuntu is african for couldn't install debian.
<Jucato> waldschatten: lots. packages, development cycle, people working on it
<Telroth_Plushie|> waldschatten, not much.
<draik> lol @ larson9999
<Jucato> Telroth_Plushie|: lol we're conflicting :P
<waldschatten> lol
<AWOSDev> wow, those were varying answers :)
<Jucato> yeah
<Telroth_Plushie|> Jucato, yeah
<Jucato> depends on actually how you look at it
<Telroth_Plushie|> waldschatten, in technical stuff, it's different
<Telroth_Plushie|> but overall
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's the same base
<AWOSDev> Should I use
* Jucato looks up a page that explains better
<Telroth_Plushie|> ubuntu is based on debian
<AWOSDev> Firefox 1.0.4
<Telroth_Plushie|> it has all the same utilities
<Telroth_Plushie|> more or less
<Telroth_Plushie|> same package management system
<Jucato> AWOSDev: what the?!?!
<AWOSDev> or Netscape 8.0
<Telroth_Plushie|> AWOSDev, firefox 1.5
<draik> firefox 1.0.4??? I'm using 1.5.0.7
<Telroth_Plushie|> 1.5.7
<Jucato> AWOSDev: 1.5.0.7 isn't available?
<AWOSDev> I'm talking about Wine
<AWOSDev> here
<waldschatten> so I'd still have apt & dpkg and all that shite if I put this deb3.1 disc in and rebooted?
<Telroth_Plushie|> err, 1.5.0.7
<AWOSDev> people people I have 1.5.0.5
<Telroth_Plushie|> waldschatten, yes
<AWOSDev> erm
<AWOSDev> 1.5.0.3
<Jucato> waldschatten: Ubuntu is Debian based so it uses APT and DPKG too
<AWOSDev> but for WINE
<Telroth_Plushie|> waldschatten, you can install from source like with any distro
<Telroth_Plushie|> but most use apt
<Telroth_Plushie|> because it's faster and easier
<draik> hey
<draik> if I'm running 686
<Telroth_Plushie|> much easier to upgrade and such
<waldschatten> yeah, the lack of apt is why slackware keeps gathering dust.
<AWOSDev> 686 meaning Pentium II?
<Telroth_Plushie|> uh
<draik> Pentium IV
<Telroth_Plushie|> p2 was a 484
<Telroth_Plushie|> or something like that
<AWOSDev> :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<Telroth_Plushie|> 486
<AWOSDev> 486 was a 486
<VanessaE> p2 is 586 at least.
<AWOSDev> Pentium I = 583
<rideout> AWOSDev: I have tangerine running fine as a daap share program
<draik> what would happen if I install linux-restricted-modules-386?
<waldschatten> what's an athlon?
<AWOSDev> *586
<draik> Sysinfo for 'Lair': Linux 2.6.15-27-686 running KDE 3.5.4, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz at 3216 MHz (6432 bogomips), HD: 306/535GB, RAM: 454/3031MB, 97 proc's, 22.12min up
<VanessaE> 686 is generally like p3 or higher
<Makro2> aa p2 a 486??  c' mon
<Jucato> draik: nothing, if you're not using the 386 kernel
<larson9999> p2 wasn't a 486.
<waldschatten> Ooh, I want your ram
<larson9999> 686=p2+ as i understand it.  but i'm a moron.
<Telroth_Plushie|> 22 min up?
<Jucato> 3GB RAM :P
<VanessaE> jeez...and I only have 1GB in my box :)
<Jucato> same here.. 1GB only
<waldschatten> I have 256
<Jucato> and my mobo can only have 2GB max
<Telroth_Plushie|> 22min is lame
<Telroth_Plushie|> :P
<VanessaE> (I should put "only" in quotes :)
<waldschatten> you're lucky jucato
<Jucato> nah, not that lucky...
<Telroth_Plushie|> i have 768...
<Telroth_Plushie|> yay for odd numbers
<larson9999> 3 gig?  shouldn't you install in pairs?
<waldschatten> Mine's only 3 hours, crashed when I reconfigured my xserver
<AWOSDev> The term 686 is often used with reference to the Pentium Pro, the next generation of Intel's x86 chip family.
<Jucato> I had 640MB a few weeks ago :P
<AWOSDev> from http://www.cyberwalker.com/columns/jun96/060696.html
<cpk1> has anyone successfully set up their ubuntu box as an ad-hoc server? gdhcpd seems harder to get to work than dhcpd, gdhcpd looks like it is complaining that dhcpd isnt installed, yet apt-get removes dhcpd when you install gdhcpd
<Telroth_Plushie|> waldschatten, i've restarted to instal beryl recently, but i've gotten 111 days before
<AWOSDev> So 686 = Pentium Pro (basically Pentium I with MMX) and up
<larson9999> AWOSDev: yeah, that sounds right
<AWOSDev> Hey
<AWOSDev> I have 488MB RAM
<waldschatten> I've only had linux for two weeks, and windows crashed every day, so a week is the most mine's seen
<AWOSDev> I have a really odd number :P
<AWOSDev> And on uptime
<AWOSDev> my SuSE was up 31 days
<draik> Uptime: 25 minutes
<AWOSDev> then the power company flickered
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's my windows uptime
<AWOSDev> so I installed Kubuntu :P
<Telroth_Plushie|> 31 days
<AWOSDev> Now with Windows
<Telroth_Plushie|> it doesn't shut down at that point
<AWOSDev> I got to 53 days concurrently
<Telroth_Plushie|> have to kill it with a hard reset
<AWOSDev> Windows 2000 Server
<larson9999> i shutdown everyday.
<draik> laptop has 21d3h29m
<AWOSDev> but minus hurricanes and power fudges
<AWOSDev> I had a year and a half on that Windows 2000 Server
<waldschatten> 250 RAM 729 Swap
<AWOSDev> then I retired her
<waldschatten> I really need to get more RAM
<cpk1> left windows on for over a month to debunk the myth that windows cant handle an uptime of over a month, i didnt have any performance problems after a month of uptime in windows
<Telroth_Plushie|> power killed my 111 day uptime
<waldschatten> and a video card that's newer than 7 years old
<AWOSDev> Yeah Hurricane Wilma killed my 53 days
<AWOSDev> but like I said, minus hurricanes I went almost a year and a half
<AWOSDev> August 2005 - July 2006
<AWOSDev> shoot
<AWOSDev> almost a year
<Telroth_Plushie|> anyone else here run windows xp with no anti-viral/anti-spyware/firewall programs ?
<waldschatten> Yeah, I hat win2k that decided it wanted to update itself with the winXP codecpack
<larson9999> cpk1: yeah, i haven't had any issues since xp.  i don't ever shut it off at work.
<waldschatten> that didn't go well
<AWOSDev> Telroth_Plushie| - uh, no, there are no idiots here :P
<larson9999> Telroth_Plushie|: i did until 2003 when i quit running windows at home.
<AWOSDev> oh sorry
<cpk1> i only have the microsoft firewall and thats it
<AWOSDev> I just saw "else"
<AWOSDev> you're not an idiot
<AWOSDev> just misinformed :)
<larson9999> Telroth_Plushie|: had the router's firewall.
<waldschatten> Router's firewall is always on
<AWOSDev> So
<AWOSDev> nobody ever answered my Q
<AWOSDev> Firefox 1.0.4 or Netscape 8.0?
<AWOSDev> yes you have to choose from those two
<waldschatten> Firefox if that's the options
<AWOSDev> this is for WINE
<AWOSDev> okay
<larson9999> AWOSDev: what was the question?
<larson9999> AWOSDev: why not the newest version of ff?
<cpk1> anyone have any insight on setting a dhcpd server?
<waldschatten> *wonders if firefox will screw anything up if I apt-get remove it
<waldschatten> *
<AWOSDev> larson9999, uh for WINE
<AWOSDev> I can't because I'm only using Firefox in WINE to listen to AOL Music
<AWOSDev> which can only use Firefox 1.0
<AWOSDev> no 1.5 compatibility >.<
<larson9999> AWOSDev: i got that.  but why not use the newest version in wine?
<cpk1> AWOSDev: why not just install IE just in case you need the compatibility for other stuff later
<larson9999> AWOSDev: that's not true.  i run it
<AWOSDev> larson9999, you listen to AOL Music on Demand in 1.5?
<larson9999> AWOSDev: errr, i do all in my power not to do anything with AOL in the name
<AWOSDev> cpk1, ies4linux won't run and plain IE installer won't install
<AWOSDev> I mean
<AWOSDev> AOL can only use 1.0
<larson9999> AWOSDev: what's this site?
<AWOSDev> I know WINE can use 1.5
<larson9999> AWOSDev: is that a pay site?
<AWOSDev> larson9999: http://music.aol.com/archive/main.adp
<AWOSDev> no
<AWOSDev> free!
<AWOSDev> Why else would I use it?  :P
<larson9999> AWOSDev: something if you switch to different versions of winwows in wine, different things will work.
<cpk1> AWOSDev: you cant use the installer with wine?
<waldschatten> My music site is Ktorrent
<AWOSDev> cpk1, not last I checked
<AWOSDev> I had an older version of WINE though
<AWOSDev> like 2005 version
<larson9999> AWOSDev: all the songs want me to pay.  are there free ones i can try out
<AWOSDev> larson9999, where are you?
<AWOSDev> They're all free to me
<larson9999> AWOSDev: that site you posted
<AWOSDev> o_O
<AWOSDev> don't tell me they changed their policy
<AWOSDev> I just listened to five songs three nights ago
<AWOSDev> free
<waldschatten> It's AOhelL
<waldschatten> I'm suprized it wasn't pay from the start
<kutan> Hmmm
<waldschatten> That's the company that sent me a $180 bill for my free trial
<Gatsou> Hello is this Dalnet or freenode?
<waldschatten> freenode
<Gatsou> cool
<kutan> Can anyone name good torrent software?
<kutan> for linux
<Gatsou> Im having trouble finding a channel
<waldschatten> ktorrent
<Gatsou> for Azureus
<kutan> ktorrent fugged up
<waldschatten> I've been told ctorrent is better, but haven't tried it yet
<AWOSDev> kutan, Azureus
<kutan> Azureus doesn't work for me either
<AWOSDev> that's what I used when Ktorrent bugged out
<waldschatten> I'm running ktorrent right now at 300k/s
<AWOSDev> okay okay okay kutab
<AWOSDev> jutan
<Gatsou> Hmm well im very very slow right now on DL speed
<AWOSDev> KUTAN
<kutan> Kutan
<AWOSDev> there I got it :P
<cpk1> kutan: #azureus-support ?
<VanessaE> this is driving me nuts....short of doing a full re-install, is there any way to scan my whole system and figure out what package(s) is/are broken, I have just GOT to solve this "Peripherals: Display" issue in kcontrol
<Gatsou> How do i got to  #azureus-support
<AWOSDev> kutan, try downloading Ktorrent from their Web site
<VanessaE> (remember I said that module simply doesn't run, but works fine on my husband's box)
<AWOSDev> Gatsou, are you in Konversation?
<waldschatten>  /join
<Gatsou> i did / join did not work
<waldschatten> hmm
<waldschatten> just worked for me
<cpk1>  /join #azureus-support didnt work?
<Gatsou> No sir
<waldschatten> did you put that space in there
<larson9999> AWOSDev: got it. but it seems to need wmp 10.  haven't gotten that to install yet
<AWOSDev> It works fine with Windows 98 and WMP 9
<AWOSDev> on a real P2/300 I have
<waldschatten>  /join azureus-support
<AWOSDev> but she hasn't run lately
<AWOSDev> so I need to do this in Linux
<cpk1> you need the pound sign too
<waldschatten> not on mine
<AWOSDev> Gatsou, if you are in Konversation (or even Kopete IIRC) just click on #azureus-support
<AWOSDev> if it's blue, click it
<cpk1> AWOSDev: on windows ff 1.5.0.7 that aol link thing you gave works
<AWOSDev> you mean, you can hear it?
<AWOSDev> that's the problem
<cpk1> yup
<AWOSDev> wow, they must have fixed it
<cpk1> listening to rise against right now
<AWOSDev> last time I tried (2 months ago) it said "download older version of FF please" :P
<draik> what's the plugin for konversation for showing your current amaroK song?
<AWOSDev> I want to listen to Evanescense's new song
<AWOSDev> draik, amaroKopete
* waldschatten is listening to "I'm Your Problem Now" by Mindless Self Indulgence on Frankenstein Girls Will Seem Strangely Sexy [amaroK] 
<draik> EVANESCENCE HAS A GREAT COLLECTION OF MUSIC
<AWOSDev> draik, install it through Kopete then it will work on Konversation
<waldschatten> I like old evanescence
<AWOSDev> draik, yes, I really like "Call Me When You're Sober" and all the songs I've heard (most of them) on the Fallen CD
<draik> AWOSDev, can I do it through   sudo apt-get ?
<AWOSDev> draik, no
<AWOSDev> draik, go find it on Google
<waldschatten> evenescence, whisper-sound asleep, origin
<waldschatten> fallen is new
<AWOSDev> just Google amaroKopete
<draik> Going Under is still my fav from them
<waldschatten> you ever heard the old stuff
<AWOSDev> Ooooh yeah Going Under
<AWOSDev> and that other one
<draik> the beginning is just ... morbid?
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, no
<draik> I have all of their albums
<AWOSDev> draik, yeah a little
<waldschatten> My favorite is Origin
<AWOSDev> Everybody's Fool is my other favorite
<AWOSDev> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AWOSDev> :P
<waldschatten> always dead in there though, people seem to prefer off topic right here
<AWOSDev> I know
<AWOSDev> LOL
* waldschatten is listening to "Where Will You Go" by Evanescence [amaroK] 
<waldschatten> oops, wrong channel
<cpk1> AWOSDev: ok, i seem to have a problem when i click on the link to listen to evanescences whole cd
<AWOSDev> cpk1, I haven't done that yet :P
<larson9999> AWOSDev: got that site working, too.  but i do hate aol.
<larson9999> video isn't playing though
<cpk1> AWOSDev: hmm if i open it in a tab instead of a new window it works
<AWOSDev> hmm
<cpk1> ow! plays the evanescence cd kinda loud
<AWOSDev> Yeah but that's how I like it :) :) :) :)
* waldschatten is listening to "Lies" by Evanescence on Origin [amaroK] 
<rideout> waldschatten: what amarok script are you using?
<AWOSDev> amaroKopete, I assume
<waldschatten> All I loaded was amarokopete
<waldschatten> it seems to work in Konversation too
<AWOSDev> draik, rideout, http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=39030
<waldschatten> eiter that or something's going I don't know about
<AWOSDev> no
<draik> ?
<AWOSDev> nothing bad's going on waldschatten
<AWOSDev> draik, rideout, that's the amaroKopete link
<draik> right
<AWOSDev> you said you wanted it draik
<draik> I'm installing ATM
<waldschatten> Nothing bad is ever going on
<AWOSDev> oh
<AWOSDev> Yeah, waldschatten, but with ssh something NASTY could be going on :P
<waldschatten> I keep all my stuff in a seperate place, if anything bad goes on I have Kubuntu, Debian, RetHat and Slackware sitting by the monitor
<rideout> AWOSDev: thanks, I'll download it with khotnewstuff
<waldschatten> Once I figure out how to install from source I'm putting slackware on my computer.
<kutan> lol sleepy goodness bye EVRY 1
<waldschatten> I like Kubuntu, but it seems a bit too idiot-proof for me.
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, you mean, you have those discs beside your monitor?
<waldschatten> And idiot-proof stuff is one sure way to make me feel like an idiot
<waldschatten> yeah
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, the way I configure things, it's SOOOOO not idiot proof
<AWOSDev> in fact if I was an idiot the way I have it configured it'd be dead by now
<waldschatten> lol
<waldschatten> Slackware still scares me
<NthDegree> LMAO
<NthDegree> try Gentoo
<NthDegree> the old way
<AWOSDev> I turned on all the debug stuff, start everything from the Konsole (so I can see the messages) and have Kcontrol on my menu (BY DEFAULT!  BOO YA!)
<NthDegree> and make it a Stage 1
<cpk1> NthDegree: lol, good old emerge
<NthDegree> I actually use Gentoo as my other distro
<NthDegree> Kubuntu for stable, mission-critical
<AWOSDev> Gentoo, isn't that the one made specifically for dummy dumbs?
<NthDegree> Gentoo for personal enjoyment
<AWOSDev> or is that the one some geeks can't even figure out?
<cpk1> gentoo to spend the whole weekend compiling?
<jk-> keeps the desk warm
<NthDegree> cpk1, took me one day
<NthDegree> and the KDE uses a LOT less RAM than Kubuntu's
<AWOSDev> I hate compiling from source, takes too bleepin long on a 500MHz
<NthDegree> although that could be down to broken patching
<AWOSDev> and not that much better on a 1600MHz
<NthDegree> AWOSDev: uh my PC gets stepped down to 1GHz
<waldschatten> That's be nice, going back to my 256MB RAM.
<waldschatten> I got the 1.2GHz, but the damn thing only has 2 ram slots
<draik> AWOSDev, how do I install it?
<waldschatten> Which means all the free 128s I can get don't help much
<draik>  ./amaroKopete
<draik> ?
* AWOSDev is listening to "Miami" by John Cougar [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> draik, no
<waldschatten> just launch amarok and use the script manager
<AWOSDev> don't untar it
<AWOSDev> it's not a shell script
<AWOSDev> but
<AWOSDev> before running it, try
<waldschatten> it'll download and install it easy as pie
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install imagemagick kommander
<waldschatten> What is Kommander?
<AWOSDev> no clue
<NthDegree> file manager
<AWOSDev> but it requires it :P
<NthDegree> probably
<AWOSDev> NthDegree, that's Midnight Commander
<AWOSDev> it has something to do with dialogs
<waldschatten> I keep seeing that, it's on my system, but haven't a clue as to what it does
<AWOSDev> the options dialog
<NthDegree> Kommander is probably Midnight Commander as a KDE version
<AWOSDev> no no no
* waldschatten is listening to "Exodus" by Evanescence [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> Kommander, from apt-cache
<AWOSDev> Description: visual dialog builder and executor tool
<AWOSDev>  Kommander is a visual dialog building tool whose primary objective is
<AWOSDev>  to create as much functionality as possible without using any scripting
<AWOSDev>  language.
<NthDegree> :|
<AWOSDev> I told you, dialog something
<waldschatten> Anybody besides me have the evenescence EP?
<AWOSDev> I'm a programmer, I should know these things :P
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, they still make EPs?
<AWOSDev> YES, I JUST ASKED THAT.  :P
<NthDegree> i'm a Python skiddy :p
<waldschatten> Yeah, but this one was out of print before fallen came out.
<waldschatten> I want an ATI All-In-Wonder X1900
<AWOSDev> I'm a Qbasic/BASH/C/C++/Perl/PHP/Assembler
<AWOSDev> programmer
<AWOSDev> :)
<waldschatten> Yeah for video cards that are worth more than my whole system.
<draik> what's the command for displaying the music from amaroK?
<waldschatten>  /media
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, I've wanted an All-in-Wonder since 1998
* draik is listening to "Unholy Confessions" by Avenged Sevenfold on Waking The Fallen [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> still waiting :P
<draik> kew
<waldschatten> I have the rage AIW
<waldschatten> 1999
<cpk1> blah on ati's
<AWOSDev> Dangit, I could have had that on my Dec 1997 'super'computer
<waldschatten> isn't supported by anything
<AWOSDev> It had the option, Rage Pro 128 or Rage Pro All-in-Wonder
<waldschatten> Even windows doesn't have proper drivers for it
<AWOSDev> I got the 128 :X
<AWOSDev> ew, when Windows doesn't even have drivers, well, ew
* draik is listening to "Going Under" by Evanescence on Fallen [amaroK] 
<waldschatten> The drivers came with the card, and they were for win98
<waldschatten> there ya go
<AWOSDev> and you have 95?
<AWOSDev> oh yeah that's a big bummer
<AWOSDev> I had that problem with a scanner
<waldschatten> I have Kubuntu, you heard the story about the end of my windows career
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, no I didn't
<AWOSDev> tell me about it in offtopic :P
<waldschatten> I cussed out the microsoft support dept and formatted my hard drive while I was on the phone with them.
<draik> ???
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, oh that one
<AWOSDev> yeah I heard it
<waldschatten> yup, that one
<AWOSDev> I thought that was morghanphoenix
<AWOSDev> No, wait, he did that too
<waldschatten> That is me
<AWOSDev> I think you're not the only one
<AWOSDev> I did that too
<AWOSDev> :P
<waldschatten> I got booted and it won't give me back my primary name.
<draik> LOL @ waldschatten
<cpk1> my room mate dual booted windows and slack
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, what do you mean?
<cpk1> until something didnt work right in windows
<cpk1> then he only used slack
<waldschatten> I am morghanphoenix
<AWOSDev> ooh, I love this song
* AWOSDev is listening to "Dream On" by Aerosmith [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> Ohhhhhhhhhhh now I get it
<waldschatten> My xserver crashed and morghanphoenix is still logged in to konversation in that wierd little land inside my computer
<AWOSDev> when you said 'that is me', I thought you meant I was mistaken and it was you not morghanphoenix :P
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, *clears throat*, morghanphoenix, try kill
<draik> I went to a job interview today... the guy asked if I used windoze at home... "No, I don't. I use Kubuntu, based on Debian"...
<AWOSDev> Lemme guess, draik, he didn't even know what that meant?
<draik> he did space out a bit
<AWOSDev> waldschatten, type in Konsole
<AWOSDev> ps auxw | grep konversation
<cpk1> anyone able to help me with setting up a wireless dhcpd server?
<AWOSDev> it'll give a start time for it
<AWOSDev> cpk1, just use static IPs for goodness sakes!
<AWOSDev> problem solved :P
<cpk1> AWOSDev: how do i do that? =\
<AWOSDev> cpk1, hmm...
<AWOSDev> ifconfig
<cpk1> i just want my desktop to connect to my laptop wirelessly so i can transfer stuff
<morghanphoenix> thar she be
<AWOSDev> ifconfig <whatever> 192.168.0.1
<cpk1> the laptop is the server
<AWOSDev> Yay!  Morghanphoenix is in da house!  :P
<AWOSDev> did my kill idea work?
<morghanphoenix> I hate when that happens, did the same thing with kopete last night
<AWOSDev> cpk1, the desktop *does* have a WLAN card right?
<morghanphoenix> no, but a nickserve recover did
<cpk1> AWOSDev: how is my laptop going to know to listen?
<cpk1> AWOSDev: yes lol
<AWOSDev> cpk1: well basically
<AWOSDev> here's a rudimentary way of how TCP/IP works
<AWOSDev> packet sent to specific address
<AWOSDev> it goes on each of the NICs in your machine
<AWOSDev> trying to find the address
<AWOSDev> in this case, it would go through the WLAN
<cpk1> the boxes are on different networks
<AWOSDev> that doesn't matter
* morghanphoenix is listening to "The Phantom of the Opera" by Andrew Lloyd Webber on Phantom of the Opera disc1 [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> the WLAN *is* a network, silly :P
<cpk1> and even if they were on the same network the network is set up so you cant see other boxes
* AWOSDev is listening to "Screaming In the Night" by Krokus on Headhunter [amaroK] 
<morghanphoenix> noticed my music collection is a bit strange?
<AWOSDev> yes I did
<cpk1> so if i bring wlan0 up on 11.11.11.11 i can tell my desktop to connect to 11.11.11.11?
<AWOSDev> through scp yes
<AWOSDev> scp cpk1@11.11.11.11:/wherever/the/heck/the/file/is .
<AWOSDev> that's how you'd do it
* morghanphoenix is listening to "Salty Dog" by Flogging Molly on Swagger [amaroK] 
<AWOSDev> of course the desktop's IP has to be in the same class and on the subnet
<morghanphoenix> like a dog pissin in the snow
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, huh?
<cpk1> windows supports scp?
<AWOSDev> cpk1, OH DOH!
<AWOSDev> you're using Window$ on that machine
<AWOSDev> yes, pscp
<morghanphoenix> my music, eighties, goth, metal, rock, rap, country.
<cpk1> desktop is windows
<AWOSDev> that's how I got my vacation pictures on to my mom's computer
<AWOSDev> pscp
<AWOSDev> she has Windows, I have linux
<AWOSDev> plug in to her switch, and tell it to pscp
<AWOSDev> done!
<AWOSDev> It's part of PuTTY
<AWOSDev> please tell me you know what that is
<morghanphoenix> How do I send files to my girls computer? She's got XP.
<rideout> testing dcop
<CainMadness> Anyone with some free time on their hands? Linux user of a full 2 days, and I'm bumbling around confused.
<morghanphoenix> anyone? Sending files to my girls windows computer over the network, it doesn't even show up as a network since I installed linux.
<morghanphoenix> Well, it does, but it only shows me and the router/firewall.
<AWOSDev> CainMadness, query me
* VanessaE prepares to completely hose her system...
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, query me
<AWOSDev> and cpk1, query me
<AWOSDev> oh heck with it I'll query y'all
<VanessaE> apt-get --reinstall -f install `ls *.list|sed s/\.list\$//`  (while current dir = /var/lib/dpkg/info )
<VanessaE> talk about doing this the hard way :)
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, eek!  :P
<isaac_> hi
<VanessaE> it was either that or make appropriate use of the install CD,  cfdisk and mkfs.ext3 :)
<isaac_> somebody knows where i can find a driver for "VideoCAM Eye v2" for linux??
<VanessaE> no clue, isaac
<isaac_> :(
<jk-> isaac_: http://www.google.com/search?q=VideoCAM+Eye+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 ?
<isaac_> plop
<jk-> is doesn't just work if you plug it in?
<jk-> is = it
<BimBimma> can anyone suggest a player for avi files? I just downloaded a sopranos episode on bit torrent. now i need something to watch it with
<VanessaE> xine.
<morghanphoenix> Kaffeine with Xine extra codecs.
<morghanphoenix> I love kaffiene
<VanessaE> be sure xine is built with win32 codec support (last time I used an official package, it was not)
<BimBimma> ok, i'll go try it out. thanks
<ubuntu> maste4t
<VanessaE> heh, speaking of which, kaffeine is one of the tools coming in right now off that nasty command I wrote above :)
<VanessaE> haha, limewire fights back and sues the RIAA for anti-trust reasons :)
<draik> LOL
<draik> link?
<VanessaE> http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/09/26/0058252
<draik> VanessaE, got a link to that story?
<draik> thanks
<VanessaE> story here:    http://recordingindustryvspeople.blogspot.com/2006/09/lime-wire-sues-riaa-for-antitrust.html
<VanessaE> (you wanna RTFA?  you must be new to slash :)
<VanessaE> sigh
<AWOSDev> what
<AWOSDev> didn't work?
<VanessaE> storms moving in, and still 2h24m left to finish this download :(
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> oops
<VanessaE> hasn't had the chance to work, I only have 3Mbps down :)
<AWOSDev> I have 4Mbps down and updating everything took an hour
<AWOSDev> 1 hour
<AWOSDev> including installing
<AWOSDev> so it shouldn't take *that* long
<AWOSDev> unless you have a sucky connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<AWOSDev> :)
<cpk1> AWOSDev: how exactly am i supposed to tell the windows box to use the wireless card to find 11.11.11.11 instead of the ethernet
<VanessaE> well this is more like a re-install of *everything* :)
<VanessaE> actually, I do...only getting ~80kB/sec
<AWOSDev> cpk1, go into my query window
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, ah, I was getting ~200kB/sec
<sakitel> hi, i need a subjet for my tesis, any good idea?
<draik> what's your thesis?
<VanessaE> point of fact, my entire 'net connection is a little sluggish right now.
<sakitel> I study telecommunications engennering
<sakitel> sorry about my english, i tried to said, i don't know what to do
<sakitel> :(
<sakitel> :s
<rideout> is listening to Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) by The Decemberists [amarok] 
<mattg> why is that when i go to the terminal then try to su , it wont accept my root password? other operations accept my root password with no problems.
<jk-> sakitel: that's probably more of a question for your thesis supervisor than #kubuntu :)
<Jucato> mattg: use sudo, not su
<AWOSDev> mattg: sudo -s
<AWOSDev> same as su
<AWOSDev> with less problems :)
<mattg> jucato haha i knew it was something simple FYI I'm on day two of linux
<VanessaE> ...and bear in mind that you're probably *not* using a 'root' password if su won't accept it.  That's your user password you've been using all this time.
<sakitel> :d
<sakitel> ok
<jk-> .. and there probably *is no* root password
<VanessaE> right.
<cpk1> AWOSDev: winscp doesnt seem to want to connect to my linux machine =\
<AWOSDev> WINSCP
<AWOSDev> THANK YOU CPK1!
<cpk1> yes well i am sure winscp is a nice program but i cant connect to myself =\
<VanessaE> you have sshd installed on the linux machine I assume?
<VanessaE> (and configured properly)
<AWOSDev> cpk1, try "sudo apt-get install ssh" on the Linux machine
<cpk1> VanessaE: no clue =X
<morghanphoenix> !sshd
<AWOSDev> sshd doesn't exist
<VanessaE> he'll need openssh-server also.
<AWOSDev> there is no package named sshd
<AWOSDev> oh bot?
<AWOSDev> GASP!
<VanessaE> heh oops :)
<morghanphoenix> he's pretty quiet
* AWOSDev gasps rapidly in quick succession
<VanessaE> you killed the bot!!!!!
<ubuntu> Im installing kubuntu... which is the best filesystem?
<VanessaE> :)
<VanessaE> no, wait...gotta say it right..
<cpk1> apparently i didnt have ssh
<morghanphoenix> would normally tell me he knows nothing by now.
<VanessaE> Oh my G-D, you killed obotu!  You bastard!
<VanessaE> :)
<AWOSDev> ubuntu, ext3
<morghanphoenix> Now where's kenny?
<Jucato> oh great...
<VanessaE> er, ubotu even :)
<Jucato> ubotu's gone...
<jk-> openssh_server
<AWOSDev> YAY!
<AWOSDev> !botsnack
<AWOSDev> Come on, eat!
<morghanphoenix> !hello
<morghanphoenix> hmm
<VanessaE> haha
<AWOSDev> Oh morghanphoenix what did you do?!
<morghanphoenix> picky little bugger aint he?
<VanessaE> LOL
<Jucato> ok... you guys are on your own when looking for help :P
<cpk1> ok, so sorry for being a noob at this but, do i need to do any special configuring with ssh?
<VanessaE> thanks, I needed a good laugh, AWOS :)
<jk-> cpk1: nope
<morghanphoenix> Won't even say 'ello.
<Jucato> ubotu's gone, and my internet connection is krappy, so don't expect any links from me :P
<Jucato> oh there's it's back
<AWOSDev> Oh my beloved bot
<AWOSDev> I'll miss you
<ubotu> Yum!
<AWOSDev> Gasp!
<AWOSDev> Could it be!
<morghanphoenix> !hey bot!
<AWOSDev> HE'S ALIVE!
<Jucato> what the?!?!
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Jucato> lol
<VanessaE> actually, he needs to edit his /etc/ssh/sshd_config  after he installs the -server package, else sshd will listen to anyone that tries to connect, at least.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey bot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VanessaE> if I remember right
<AWOSDev> !love
<morghanphoenix> See, I didn't do nuthin, he was just nappin, ate his cookie when he waoke up didn't he?
<morghanphoenix> Now you've killed him!
<morghanphoenix> poisoned Botsnacks
<morghanphoenix> what a way to go
<AWOSDev> I did not!
<morghanphoenix> poor ubotu
<AWOSDev> I love that little bot
<VanessaE> bot snacks...are those anything like scooby snacks?
<jk-> VanessaE: that's what an ssh server does :)
<AWOSDev> Oh no, his pipe's broken!
<morghanphoenix> Maybe, ask ubotu if he starts seeing funny colours after he eats one.
<VanessaE> jk: well I meant as opposed to say, listening only for certain machines/IP's  :P
<AWOSDev> Get me a surgeon STAT!
<Jucato> ok, let's stop playing with the bot :)
<morghanphoenix> well, that just means he won't get the munchies
<cpk1> VanessaE: does it really matter if i listen to anyone who tries to connect? i doubt they will know a password to a user account
<VanessaE> eh, someone hand the bot a bong or something
<cpk1> !abuse
<jk-> VanessaE: yeah, better to do that through iptables i figure. the default sshd config is pretty good.
<AWOSDev> cpk1, now you're trying to abuse him?
<AWOSDev> poor little guy
<VanessaE> jk: true.
<Jucato> cpk1: actually the entry would be !botabuse :)
<cpk1> oh oops =P
<cpk1> the thing is i would really have an easier way of connecting to my linux box rather than scp
<VanessaE> cpk: It can matter actually, considering that some people use weak passwords and the like
<morghanphoenix> Does he come back or is he gone till someone fixes him?
<jk-> cpk1: if you want to be more secure, change PasswordAuthentication to "no"
<cpk1> i would rather use dhcpd server but couldnt seem to get it to work
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jk-> then use ssh key auth
<AWOSDev> !botsnack
<cpk1> is ssh a service that i can stop/start?
<AWOSDev> cpk1, yes
<jk-> cpk1: it should start when you installed it
<ubotu> Yum!
<cpk1> so the most secure way would be to only start it when i use it? ;)
<AWOSDev>  /etc/init.d/ssh
<jk-> if not, /etc/init.d/ssh start
<AWOSDev> My bot's back!
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, or at least he was untill you fed him
<morghanphoenix> remember what happened last time?
<cpk1> does anyone have any clue on setting up a dhcpd server though? i would rather use that
<morghanphoenix> Broke his pipe ya did
<AWOSDev> He just ate too many too fast :P
<morghanphoenix> musta got a botsnack lodged in it
<jk-> sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server ?
* VanessaE tosses a few TCP packets to the bot...these ought to taste good :)
<morghanphoenix> lol
<VanessaE> ACK!
<VanessaE> I killed it! :(
<morghanphoenix> nobody feed the bot
<AWOSDev> VanessaE - OMG what you did...
<AWOSDev> ACK
<AWOSDev> that's funny
* VanessaE laughs her ass off 
<VanessaE> *breathe*
<morghanphoenix> kinda like the bears only less fuzzy I guess
<morghanphoenix> !hello
<AWOSDev> !love
<morghanphoenix> !botsnack
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, DON'T -- FEED -- THE -- BOT
<AWOSDev> :)
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<cpk1> jk-: i just tried using dhcpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about love - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jk-> cpk1: yep ?
<ubotu> Yum!
<AWOSDev> Yay Bot!
<cpk1> jk-: gave me some vague error
<AWOSDev> Go ubotu, go ubotu, it's ya birthday, go ubotu!  :)
<jk-> cpk1: paste ?
<AWOSDev> !paste
<cpk1> jk-: actually i think i got it to not give me an error but it didnt seem to be broadcasting
<jk-> it doesn't broadcast
<jk-> it responds to DHCP requests
<cpk1> i should be able to use dhcpd wirelessly too right?
<jk-> yes
<jk-> however, i'm a little worried that you're assuming that dhcpd does something similar to sshd
<cpk1> jk-: once they're connected they can talk to each other right?
<VanessaE> THERE we go
<jk-> no
<VanessaE> reset the modem and now I'm doing 354kB/sec
<VanessaE> stupid verizon.
* cpk1 confused
<jk-> dhcpd is really nothing to do with sshd
<jk-> what's the problem that you're trying to solve here? :)
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, that happened to me on Adelphia.  It went all the way down to 130 BYTES/sec
<AWOSDev> reset, boom back
<VanessaE> ouch
<AWOSDev> just a hiccup in the line I guess
<cpk1> jk-: these 2 boxes are completely unaware of each other and the only way i have to make them aware of each other is to have the windows box conenct to my kubuntu box
<VanessaE> what I don't understand is why it happens..
<cpk1> connect even
<jk-> ok, define "aware of each other" ?
<VanessaE> maybe the modem is crap *shrug*
<AWOSDev> No
<jk-> and how do you mean "connect" ?
<AWOSDev> it happened to me every 30 minutes for a week and then it didn't happen again
<AWOSDev> well
<AWOSDev> actually
<AWOSDev> after that it was randomly disconnecting me
<jk-> are you trying to log in remotely? or transfer files between the two ?
<VanessaE> seems to happen about every 2-3 weeks here.
<AWOSDev> then after another week it was back to normal
<cpk1> transfer
<AWOSDev> if apt-get comes up "Broken packages" what to do?
<jk-> cpk: ooookay
<jk-> cpk: so, i'd suggest setting up a windows share on your (k)ubuntu machine
<cpk1> they are on completely different networks
<cpk1> i have samba set up
<jk-> ok, cool
<jk-> how are they on different networkss ?
<morghanphoenix> Okay, I'm gonna go help my girlfriend kill bronze dragons now.
<morghanphoenix> Laters all
<cpk1> one is on wireless and on is wired
<jk-> surely that's a euphemism for something.. :)
<VanessaE> AWOS: inform the maintainer and pray that he/she fixes it? :)
<jk-> cpk1: that doesn't mean they're on different networks
<morghanphoenix> I wish, MMORPGs
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, it's on someone else's computer
<jk-> cpk1: what are the ip addresses for the two machines ?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, goodbye!
<daftvader> hi does anyone know why everytime i launch a kde program from a konsole I get this error "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171"?
<VanessaE> eh..
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, my computer can install it
<AWOSDev> his can't
<VanessaE> odd..
<daftvader> the program run but the error seem very odd
<AWOSDev> besides, I would think if libgl1-mesa-dev is broken they would have fixed it by now
<VanessaE> I guess the -f switch doesn't help?
<AWOSDev> hmm
<daftvader> anybody?
<AWOSDev> lemme see
<AWOSDev> daftvader, it's normal
<AWOSDev> mine does that
<AWOSDev> yours does that
<cpk1> jk-: 192.168.1.11 and 192.168.11.14
<AWOSDev> everybody's does that
<cpk1> those are the internal ips
<jk-> and they can ping each other ?
<cpk1> no
<daftvader> what do those message mean?
<jk-> ok, fix that first :)
<AWOSDev> daftvader, I have no idea
<AWOSDev> hold on
<jk-> cpk1: did you assign those addresses yourself ?
<cpk1> jk-: thats the thing, i want to use the nix machine to network them together
<cpk1> jk-: no, right now they are connected to networks outside of my control
<jk-> riiight.
<jk-> ok
<AWOSDev> I don't remember
<AWOSDev> sorry
<AWOSDev> daftvader
<jk-> so, if they can't ping, and you can't fix that, then you're pretty much stuck.
<daftvader> it's ok, I just thought my X wasn't set up properly somehow
<AWOSDev> no
<AWOSDev> you're fine
<AWOSDev> it's something about the mouse in the configuration file
<sakitel> hello, hi
<daftvader> ah
<daftvader> can you tell me what dcopserver does?
<sakitel> i can get the ethereal from the repository
<jk-> daftvader: it lets you use dcop :)
<daftvader> i tried running adept and it crashes
<daftvader> yes but what is dcop? lol
<jk-> !dcop
<jk-> lets KDE programs talk to each other
<sakitel> ethereal?
<jk-> eg, there's a command-line program "dcop" which lets you call dcop functions of dcop-enabled apps
<daftvader> ah like a interprocess communication?
<cpk1> jk-: you are telling me i cant use my kubuntu box to network it and my windows box together?
<jk-> cpk1: you can only network them if they can talk over the network!
<jk-> daftvader: not really...
<cpk1> well i dont see why they cant talk wirelessly
<cpk1> it should be the same as plugging a crossover ethernet cable into them
<daftvader> thanks i'll google it up
<jk-> daftvader: eg, 'dcop kmail KMailIface checkMail' tells kmail to check for new mail
* VanessaE looks at the bot... planning to stay a while this time? :)
<cpk1> !botabuse
<daftvader> btw how did u get to type in red?
<sakitel> i can't get the ethereal from the repository,??
<unix_infidel> !w32codecs
<VanessaE> who, me?
<Jucato> daftvader: if someone mentions your name, that line will look red to you
<jk-> daftvader: it's highlighting lines that have your nickname in them
<sakitel> maybe wireshark?
<sakitel> plop
<unix_infidel> ubotu: is a bit slow tonight.
<daftvader> jk-: testing
<daftvader> nope not red
<daftvader> wait it looks red to you
<Jucato> daftvader: no. it only works if someone mentions your name name
<abattoir> sakitel: yes, its available in main
<Jucato> you will see the line with your name on it as red
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<daftvader> ah thank you mate
<jk-> yes, it does :)
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> sakitel: sorry, in universe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bit slow tonight. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> !info ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 564 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<abattoir> sakitel: ^^^^
<sakitel> abattoir: sorry i am new in kubuntu.... in universe?? what that's mean?
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> sakitel: please read the link above
<sakitel> ok
<abattoir> sakitel: come back if you dont understand something :)
<AWOSDev> I got my botty back botty back botty back botty back
<sakitel> thanks (y)
<cpk1> jk-: if i connect to my kubuntu box with dhcpd cant i ssh it then?
<VanessaE> I have to ask...you have two boxes, why are you even using dhcp in the first place?
<jk-> cpk1: no. all dhcpd does is allow machines on a network to automatically be assigned IP addresses. it has nothing to do with logging-in remotely
<cpk1> simplicity?
<VanessaE> (why not:  ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.11 netmask 255.255.255.0  or so on the linux box?)
<VanessaE> and whatever the windows box uses for the same function....  then it should be no trouble at all to at least ping back and forth..
<cpk1> VanessaE: would i be able to scp into it then? I am trying to do this wirelessy
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, uh, Windows does it, uh, differently
<VanessaE> cpk: first, get the two boxes to ping one another
<VanessaE> worry about the scp later.
<VanessaE> AWOS: yeah, I know.
<Chousuke> As long as the link is up and running you will be able to use scp, given that you have the server running :P
<cpk1> the biggest problem would be what is the windows equivalent to ifconfig wlan0 up 192.168.1.12 netmask 255.255.255.0
<VanessaE> cpk: use the usual windows config dialogs
<VanessaE> I guess network settings from Start->Control Panel or some such
<AWOSDev> cpk1, VanessaE is right.  That's Windows' equiv
<jk-> cpk1: (from memory) settings -> network interfaces -> select your ethernet interface -> right click -> properties -> TCP-IP settings
<Chousuke> meh
<AWOSDev> cpk1:
<Chousuke> that's so much more difficult than ifconfig ;P
<Chousuke> at least to describe :D
<jk-> ip addr add 192.168.1.1/24 dev eth0
<jk-> :)
<AWOSDev> Start->Connect To->Show All Network Connections->Right-click the ethernet
<Chousuke> jk-: that's better.
<cpk1> yeah thats what i did, but i still dont understand why i couldnt just make the kubuntu box a wireless server then connect to it, that seems like it should be easy?
<Chousuke> though, hm
<VanessaE> cpk: because this is networking basicc.
<VanessaE> basics.
<Chousuke> cpk1: you are making it a server :/
<VanessaE> you first have to make them both talk to each other, then you worry about higher-level stuff like scp et.al
<cpk1> VanessaE: right, so why not make them talk to each other by making the kubuntu box be the server
<Chousuke> it doesn't work like that
<VanessaE> cpk: because you first have to make them talk at the network level - i.e. you need to be able to ping first.
<AWOSDev> cpk1, it's complicated, technically everything and every computer is a server - and I'll leave here :)
<Chousuke> you need to have a link up first.
<VanessaE> if you can't ping, the two machines can't even *see* each other, let alone make a connection like scp requires.
<jk-> cpk1: forget about *how* they're connected (ie, wireless,wired,etc), firstly make sure that they can pinig each other!!
<jk-> *ping
<AWOSDev> Nick collision, dang that bot's having a bad night
<AWOSDev> !ping
<cpk1> hmm ok, i suppose i will unplug the windows ethernet since it seems to have problems with have both going at the same time
<cpk1> so i will brb =)
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<VanessaE> the win box has two nics?  (not that it should matter)
<VanessaE> eh..
<Chousuke> I suppose it has at least the wireless adapter and a regular nic
<VanessaE> yeah, that's what I gathered..
<sakitel> come back :(
<sakitel> I have an error, when i tried to get the ethereal from repository
<HabaKKuk> hi
<HabaKKuk> howto make a image of sistem on cd?
<HabaKKuk> does anyne have any ideas?
<daftvader> ping
<sakitel> it said depents on libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.10.0)
<VanessaE> HabaKKuk, generally it's enough to tar up every top level directory except /proc  (and /dev if you run udev) and burn them to a dvd using k3b or so.
<AWOSDev> I'd personally bzip2 them too
<AWOSDev> !bzip2
<ubotu> bzip2: high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities. In component main, is important. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 258 kB, installed size 488 kB
<VanessaE> er, yeah bzip2 also
<VanessaE> I use a little 2-line script for the job
<HabaKKuk> the problem is, i have no dvd writer ;)
<HabaKKuk> well thanks for ideas
<HabaKKuk> :)
<VanessaE> ok use a CD then but don't expect a whole system to fit on just 1 :)
<HabaKKuk> VanessaE: neither cd writer
<HabaKKuk> :P
<AWOSDev> Get a friend who does
<cpk1> i know this is probably really frustrating for you guys but i am still completly lost =(
<AWOSDev> or buy one
<AWOSDev> heck I got a DVD burner for ~$80
<HabaKKuk>  will send it through lan
<cpk1> AWOSDev: you can get them for $50 ;)
<AWOSDev> really?
<AWOSDev> :P
<VanessaE> HabaKKuk, this is the script I use:   http://pastebin.com/794589
<HabaKKuk> AWOSDev: i got one, but im not sure if it work under linux, its just normal detached writer and reader for tv
<VanessaE> where /data/... is a network share on my server.
<HabaKKuk> VanessaE: thanks alot :)
<AWOSDev> no, no that won't work
<AWOSDev> you can't connect it to your computer, only your TV :)
<HabaKKuk> but i can connect Pc to tv
<HabaKKuk> ;p
<VanessaE> our last dvd burner (a liteon 160-something dual layer) cost $34. :)
<HabaKKuk> which country ?
<AWOSDev> Yeah see LiteOn isn't really a "brand name"
<AWOSDev> I have a SONY DRU-710, dual-layer 8x
<AWOSDev> $50 or $60 with rebate
<VanessaE> no?  I always thought of liteon as being a pretty good brand, heh.
<VanessaE> still, seems to work ok so far
<VanessaE> ew.. he said the S-word :)
<AWOSDev> Sony Betamax too
<AWOSDev> does anybody here remember Betamax?
<AWOSDev> :)
<VanessaE> never used it, barely ever saw the tapes :)
<VanessaE> how about CED? :)
<AWOSDev> nope, don't remember CED.
<VanessaE> think it was an RCA invention
<VanessaE> 12-odd inch vinyl platters with analog video encoded into a sectored arrangement
<VanessaE> at least, I think they were vinyl
<AWOSDev> Oh my, no I don't remember that :P
<AWOSDev> the only 'vinyl' I know is LPs 45s and 33s :)
<VanessaE> video quality was about as good as VHS so long as the disc didn't get scratched
<VanessaE> they "skip" like CD does (but not like DVDs) when they get damaged
<VanessaE> random-access too
<VanessaE> really neat, if ill-fated format
<rideout> Kommander is a kde rapid prototyping gui thingy with bindings for scripts
<AWOSDev> interesting VanessaE
<AWOSDev> VanessaE, I found it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SelectaVision
<AWOSDev> :)
<VanessaE> yep, that's it!
<VanessaE> (GE owns RCA?  didn't know that)
<AWOSDev> I didn't either until I read that :P
* rideout is listening to Yankee Bayonet (I Will Be Home Then) by The Decemberists [amarok] 
<AWOSDev> Watch this, with the bot
<AWOSDev> ubotu: that, but I love you too
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that, but I love you too - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse
<AWOSDev> :)
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<VanessaE> hjeh
<VanessaE> Ah, I was right...each 'sector' is one frame..
<VanessaE> well here goes... finally doing the re-install step..
<VanessaE> think I'll hit the sheets while my machine is busy..
* VanessaE watches her computer hose itself :)
<VanessaE> night all
<sakitel> hello
<sakitel> is me again, with ethereal :S
<sakitel> I have this trouble: Problem with SelectFile /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<AWOSDev> what in the name of blue blazes is going ON?!!?
<AWOSDev> It's the bot
<AWOSDev> he's out for revenge!
<AWOSDev> :P
<cpk1> ugh i am completly lost, i still cant get my laptop to ping my desktop over wireless
<nacer> plop
<nacer> hi
<cpk1> awfully quiet here
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> Im looking for a program I can use in the Kubuntu live installation to help recover files from a broken ntfs partition (master boot record and partition table is knackered so I cant just mount it)  thanks
<dan_> try http://www.sysresccd.org/
<dan_> it's a whole new live cd but it's built for the purpose
<ubuntu> ok..might be a problem to download it and burn it =)
<ubuntu> depending how big it is
<ubuntu> thank you will look at it now
<ubuntu> does it have pretty decent network support for moving the files off..? My laptop has an intelpro wireless/wired nic
<dan_> not sure, luckily i've never had need to use it
<ubuntu> =)
<dan_> knoppix is another option that's got wireless support but it's a chunky cd/ DVD
<ubuntu> the ubuntu live seems to be ok..has good usb suport for external drives etc as well
<dan_> then use that then
<dan_> whats rong with it?
<ubuntu> cant mount the NTFS partition
<ubuntu> drive spins up and is recognised by bios but wont mount...cant see the drive in Konqueror
<jk-> dmesg ?
<r0t0r00t3r> anyone know where i can get the current stable package of kismet for use with ubuntu?
<r0t0r00t3r> anyone?
<toxidas> hi channel
<toxidas> how can i read ntfs partitions on kubuntu
<r0t0r00t3r> uh - by mounting them?
<toxidas> it is automatic?
<toxidas> i am new on linux
<cpk1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<toxidas> where is my ntfs parts
<toxidas> what can i do
<toxidas> help me :)
<toxidas> i only want read ntfs parts
<toxidas> i want to copy something to kubuntu from ntfs
<toxidas> i cant open this link
<toxidas> unknown host help.ubuntu.com
<motorcitymadman> toxidas: mount
<toxidas> konsole?
<motorcitymadman> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<andriijas> is it possible to enable some kind of remote desktop thing in kde remotly via ssh?
<dan_> andriijas ssh -x will let you run remote guis on a local machine
<andriijas> the local machine is a windoze box =(
<dan_> ahh
<dan_> toxidas use  kmenu>control centrer>disks and filesystems
<SAngeli> is there a way to be able to block specific flash animations? It seems that now advertisements moved toward flash so that people cannot block them. Any idea?
<dan_> sangeli if your useing firefox there is a flashblock extension avaialble, there are also ad blocking extensions avaialable
<kesara> What is the difference betweeen alternative and desktop isos?
<abattoir> kesara: the desktop iso is a live cd too, meaning you can run kubuntu on your pc w/o installing, and then install from it
<Jucato> Desktop CD is the Live CD with a graphical installer with very very basic  options
<abattoir> the alternate cd is the old text based installer...
<kesara> ok thx for the info.
<cpk1> is there a kde equivelent to firestarter?
<Jucato> guarddog
<cpk1> thanks
<cpk1> trying to get ics to work =\
<gnomefreak> isnt gaurddog installed by default?
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: nope :)
<gnomefreak> oh
<cpk1> i hope not since apt get is installing it right now
<Jucato> heh we have no firewall GUI app installed by default
<zorglu_> and no firewall setup, surprisingly up to now it doesnt seem to be that bad
<cpk1> anyone knnow how to get ics to work?
<lupine_85> cpk1: it's pretty easy
<lupine_85> make sure your network is sane, then enable IP forwarding
<cpk1> well i am ok with getting embarrassed
<lupine_85> so is your network sane?
<cpk1> lupine_85: i hope so
<cpk1> its adhoc
<lupine_85> no, the whole network :)
<lupine_85> e.g. NAT, static routes, etc. set up correctly
<cpk1> well once it leaves my 2 boxes i have no control
<lupine_85> so your linux PC is directly connected to the Internet? Or through a router?
<cpk1> through a router
<lupine_85> ok
<cpk1> the client is my windows box
<cpk1> i have no control of the router
<lupine_85> is your linux PC connected to the router by a cable?
<cpk1> yes
<cpk1> and connected to the client wirelessly
<lupine_85> the 'correct' way to do this would be to get the router administrator to add a static route to it
<cpk1> that wont happen
<cpk1> =P
<lupine_85> then you have to do it the hackish way ;)
<dawson> hello peeps, i have an issue. I have a belkin wireless g adapter f5d050. I have sat online following instructs all day and have not got very far. I have been attempting to use ndiswrapper and the drivers from the website or the drivers from the cd that came with it. Any suggestions would be great, thanks
<lupine_85> first, can your linux PC get two IP addresses from the router?
* zorglu_ google for ics
<cpk1> zorglu_: i was searching the forum, only relevant thing i found was to use firestarter =(
<cpk1> lupine_85: sorry, but how do i check that? =\
<lupine_85> what is your current IP address?
<cpk1> 192.168.1.10
<lupine_85> ok.. sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.128 dev eth0
<lupine_85> assuming eth0 is your wired interface
<gnomefreak> what is a gui yahoo email client?
<Jucato> err?
<lupine_85> gaim; kopete
<lupine_85> oh, email!
<Jucato> e-mail client?
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> KMail with freepops?
<cpk1> didnt say anything back but ifconfig still shows 192.168.1.10
<lupine_85> what does ip addr show say?
<gnomefreak> freepops :) ty brb
<lupine_85> ifconfig is deprecated
<lupine_85> !yahoo2mbox
<ubotu> yahoo2mbox: Retrieve and store Yahoo! Groups messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (dapper), package size 12 kB, installed size 76 kB
<lupine_85> no, that's not it...
<lupine_85> but phwoar, that'd be useful for me!
<cpk1> ip addr show has 2 inets
<lupine_85> good
<lupine_85> ok, you need your wireless interface to be in a different subnety
<cpk1> do you want me to pastebin exactly what it its?
<lupine_85> I'd recommend using 192.168.2.x
<lupine_85> no, it's not important
<cpk1> the second inet is missing a brd entry it looks like
<cpk1> the wireless is already on 192.168.10.1
<lupine_85> "sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.128 brd 192.168.1.255 dev eth0" for the future, then :
<lupine_85> ok, that's good
<lupine_85> now enable IP forwarding
<lupine_85> so sudo cat "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/all/forwarding
<lupine_85> now at this point, if you had a sane network, you'd have Internet on the windows PC ;)
<lupine_85> what we need to do for you, however, is get the linux PC to do NAT for the window PC, so that the router thinks the windows pc is the linux pc
<lupine_85> double nat :(
<cpk1> lupine_85: i already ran echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward in a root bash is that the same as what you said?
<lupine_85> if "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" says "1", then you're fine
<cpk1> it does
<lupine_85> you can use firestarter or CLI to enable NAT -- just make sure you're using SNAT with the .1.128 address, rather than masquerade
<cpk1> hrmm, i tried using masquerade heh
<lupine_85> use snat instead :)
<cpk1> so i should --delete the masquerade entry then?
<lupine_85> yep
<cpk1> and whats snat?
<lupine_85> SOURCE NAT
<lupine_85> oops, caps sorry
<cpk1> its ok to yell at me I am kinda ignorant with all this networking stuff
<cpk1> =P
<lupine_85> you can specify what address you want all traffic to be NATed to
<lupine_85> I didn't mean to yell :)
<tmdx120> Hello, I just upgraded to Dapper. Now my USB wont be read. What can I do?
<cpk1> i was trying to use guard dog since i assume it does the same job as firestarter
<cpk1> now this is silly, i cant seem to connect to google in the browser
<cpk1> i think something broke =\
<lupine_85> can you ping the linux pc from the windows PC?
<lupine_85> and can you ping the routr from the windows PC>
<cpk1> windows to linux times out
<cpk1> trying to ping the windows box tells me its not permitted even with sudo
<lupine_85> ok, you've got a problem on your wireless network then
<cpk1> it was fine just a second ago, i had samba shares up =\
<cpk1> and i cant seem to connect to google on the linux box either
<lupine_85> hmm. and if you disable the iptables rule?
<lupine_85> (SNAT)
<lupine_85> ...you did make it only NAT traffic which was from the windows PC, right?
<tmdx120> Hello? Can anyone hear me?
<lupine_85> what? who's talking?!
<Jucato> ah ghost?
<cpk1> i hadnt gotten to the snat yet, i was going to google snat because i had no clue about it and thats when i realized that i cant connect to google
<tmdx120> No, Im not a ghost just a newbie with a problem!
<cpk1> tmdx120: so am I *cry*
<lupine_85> cpk1: hmm. maybe the extra IP address is causing problems
<lupine_85> I said this was the hackish way to do it :)
<tmdx120> cpk1: Lol, I just thought I wasnt getting through.
<cpk1> lupine_85: the funny thing is that I am still using the net (obviously)
<lupine_85> true... maybe it's an unrelated DNS problem
<lupine_85> can you ping a random wan IP ?
<cpk1> network eats pings
<lupine_85> ok, likely to be the routing then
<XTorchedX> can you ping localhost?
<lupine_85> pastebin "ip route show"
<cpk1> lupine_85: cant load any webpages heh
<cpk1> ip route show is a total of 3 lines though
<lupine_85> well, whatever then
<cpk1> my apologizies everyone
<cpk1> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.10
<cpk1> 192.168.0.0/16 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.10.1
<cpk1> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<lupine_85> your network doesn't look sane to me :)
<lupine_85> ip addr del 192.168.10.1
<lupine_85> ip addr add 192.168.10.1 brd 192.168.10.1 mask 255.255.255.0
<cpk1> dev argument required?
<lupine_85> yes
<lupine_85> and I "think" it's mask#
<cpk1> oh, i think it means which device
<lupine_85> dev=device, mask might = netmask
<lupine_85> (I was referring to the above line)
<cpk1> so is it bad that before i just used ifconfig wlan0 192.167.10.1
<cpk1> up
<lupine_85> not really - it's just assumed that it's a /16 for some reason
<lupine_85> ah, it's not "mask"
<lupine_85> it's ip addr add 192.168.10.1/24 :D
<cpk1> dont need the brd argument either?
<lupine_85> put it in
<cpk1> ok so now iproute show says wlan0 is 192.168.10.0/24
<lupine_85> good
<lupine_85> can you ping from the linux machine?
<lupine_85> (wan ping)
<cpk1> its impossible for me to wan ping because the network i am connected to eats the pings
<lupine_85> ah
<lupine_85> ok, can you "use the internet"? :)
<cpk1> tracepath works partially but for some reason it is telling me send failed
<cpk1> and web browser still cant load any pages
<cpk1> something i did since i started talking to you must have broke something =P
<lupine_85> hmm... it must be that extra IP address
<lupine_85> but routes look OK
<lupine_85> at this point, /me would give up and do it in hardware
<lupine_85> e.g. go out and buy a wireless access point with an ethernet port
<cpk1> lupine_85: guarddog wouldnt be causing problems would it?
<lupine_85> I've got no idea what that is
<cpk1> firestarter basically
<lupine_85> it's possible that you've got a conflicting rule somewhere, I guess but you're alone with that
* lupine_85 is an iptables n00b ;)
<cpk1> i'm thinking at this point it might also be the university network
<cpk1> so how would i release that second eth0 ip?
<cpk1> lupine_85: at least you arent a complete noob at everything =)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ciao! i'd like to ask you if it exists something to be updated about newly inserted applications in the reps.... you know... if there's something new, i would always like to try it!
<lupine_85> hehe
<lupine_85> ok, ip addr del 192.168.1.128
<cpk1> lol i think it was my firewall program
<cpk1> i seem to embarrass myself alot
<cpk1> with the firewall removed and that addr removed the windows can ping the linux
<cpk1> and the linux can ping the windows
<cpk1> the windows box still cant get outside of my linux box though
<lupine_85> so the windows box can't see the router?
<lupine_85> It should be able to get at least that far
<cpk1> it cant get past the linux box
<eeos> hi all there
<XTorchedX> hi all there
<eeos> what is the best project planning tool on kubuntu / ubuntu in your opinions?
<XTorchedX> gantt
<eeos> XTorchedX what is gantt?
<XTorchedX> the best project planning tool on kubuntu/ubuntu in my opinion
<eeos> XTorchedX did not find it on adept
<eeos> XTorchedX where is it?
<XTorchedX> not on adept
<XTorchedX> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gantt_chart
<eeos> is that a joke?
<XTorchedX> it is to me
<XTorchedX> i didn't expect you to get it
<XTorchedX> but i'm laughing
<cpk2> lupine_85: thank you very much for your help, perhaps it is hopeless, i will see if i can do anything further tomorrow
<XTorchedX> i find it strange that you are looking for project planning tools and had no idea what a gantt chart is
<eeos> XTorchedX i do know what a gantt chart is. since my question was about kubuntu i did not expect gantt to mean GANTT
<XTorchedX> and yet here we are
<eeos> XTorchedX but to mean a application called gantt
<zorglu_> eeos: have you looked in kde-apps.org, great place to find apps you dont know about
<eeos> zorglu_ i have been testing kplato, taskjuggler, planner
<zorglu_> ok
<zorglu_> i dunno the asnwer to your question, just suggesting out of the blue :)
<eeos> zorglu_ best of the bunch is taskjuggler for my needs, but wanted to hear other  people's opinions
<XTorchedX> Planner is a project management application that is developed by Imendio as a free software project licensed under the GPL. Planner supports Gantt charts, resource allocation and integration with various other GNOME applications via its plug-in architecture. Homepage: http://planner.imendio.org/ Planner was formerly known as Mr.Project.
<eeos> zorglu_ maybe get some recommendations from other people who are using other tools i do not know of
<zorglu_> i understand :)
<eeos> XTorchedX planner is not developed by imendio anymore
<XTorchedX> adept says it is
<eeos> XTorchedX old version possibly
<XTorchedX> want some of my tea eeos?
<eeos> XTorchedX tea? like it! gree possibly
<XTorchedX> gree?
<eeos> XTorchedX green
<XTorchedX> no, it's black
<eeos> XTorchedX sorry
<eeos> XTorchedX ach! will stay awake till tomorrow! :)
<XTorchedX> i accept your apology
<eeos> need some lunch now, friends coming
<XTorchedX> ok
<eeos> XTorchedX enjoy your tea!
<eeos> see you later
<marten_> hi
<marten_> i have a problem with my external harddrive
<marten_> can anyone help me please?
<XTorchedX> did you plug it in?
<marten_> yes ;-)
<marten_> but it only works on usb 1.1, not on usb 2.0
<XTorchedX> i'm out of options then
<lupine_85> you could disable the usb2.0 driver, I suppose
<marten_> its not a problem of drivers, i tried on kubuntu, gentoo and windows, everywhere the same
<marten_> on other computers it function with usb 2.0, but here i always get I/O-errors
<XTorchedX> does your computer have usb 2.0?
<marten_> yepp, at the back. front-usb is 1.1
<XTorchedX> so you're using the wrong bus?
<marten_> what do you mean the wrong one?
<lupine_85> so plug it in to the usb 1.1 ports then
<XTorchedX> i thought i knew
<XTorchedX> now i've lost it
<marten_> lupine_85: yes, but it's slow :-(
<Telroth_Plushie|> marten_, slow > nothing
<baldi> how can i install the ati-drvier with the console.no gui
<marten_> ohter usb-devices function with my usb2.0-ports
<fildo> konversation v1.0 on backports yet guys ?
<lupine_85> I'll swap you for my 2.0-compatible hard disc if you want
<marten_> lol
<marten_> you dont have any idea wtf could be broken?
<lupine_85> the hard disc
<lupine_85> or rather, the hard disc's implementation of USB
<marten_> but on other computers it works
<marten_> lspci -v | grep -i usb
<marten_> 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI] )
<marten_> 00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI] )
<marten_> 00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI] )
<marten_> 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI] )
<lupine_85> then it's your SiS implementation that's broken
<lupine_85> either way
<Telroth_Plushie|> well luis0
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<Telroth_Plushie|> lupine_85,
<Telroth_Plushie|> he says the harddrive works in other computers and other usb devices work on his computer
<lupine_85> >
<lupine_85> but that HD doesn't work on his PC, under any OS
<Telroth_Plushie|> marten_, can you get the exact error?
<lupine_85> so that makes it hardware
<Telroth_Plushie|> lupine_85, oh, where'd he say that?
<Telroth_Plushie|> if he said that then yes it's hardware
<lupine_85> [12:35]  <marten_> its not a problem of drivers, i tried on kubuntu, gentoo and windows, everywhere the same
<marten_> yepp, right
<zorglu_> linux can fix hardware, it is that good :)
<lupine_85> hehe
<Telroth_Plushie|> lolol
<Telroth_Plushie|> amen to that
<Telroth_Plushie|> rather, it allows drivers to be tweaked more
<lupine_85> it's an incompatibility between the USB implementation in your HD, and the one in your SiS chipset
<lupine_85> next time buy a Via-based motherboard ;)
<marten_> and what about buying a usb-pci-card?
<Telroth_Plushie|> marten_, if you have a $20 lying around, visit fry's or someplace
<Telroth_Plushie|> they have 4port usb 2.0/2port IEEE 1339 cards
<Telroth_Plushie|> rather nice
<Telroth_Plushie|> they just don't work on bootup for me
<marten_> pci?
<Telroth_Plushie|> pci
<Telroth_Plushie|> has 3 internal usb ports and 2 internal firewire + 4 external usb & 2external firewire
<Telroth_Plushie|> (the one i got anyways)
<marten_> ok, i found one for 15? (i come from germany=
<marten_> 4 external, 1 internal usb
<marten_> ok, thx very mcuh for your hel
<marten_> help
<cpk2> hrmm kopete keeps giving me random parsing error messages
<arunkale> where is the bookmarks.html file for firefox saved?
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > flaccid
<DrCurl> hello
<DrCurl> Is there an easy way to have reverse color in kate editing section? It's a big pain to have to go through all the color settings and changing them one by one cause I prefer to not code on a lightbulb...
<emonkey> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<emonkey> !sources.list
* Tallen is away: Gone away for now.
<emonkey> !repos
<emonkey> !repository
<rambo3> use /msg ubotu
<emonkey> rambo3, ok thx
<flaccid> !gtksu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtksu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> what is that gnome equiv of kdesu?
<Mortice> flaccid: gksu
<flaccid> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Mortice> oh, gksudo. yea.
<Mortice> close enough
<flaccid> !nexuiz > fildo
<lupine_85> ... kdesu ...
<flaccid> thanks Mortice
<flaccid> nah i got a friend using gnome hehe
<fildo> !nexuiz > flaccid
<CVirus> !nexuiz
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<flaccid> how can i tell what source nexuiz is from?
<flaccid> by command
<Mortice> !info nexuiz
<ubotu> Package nexuiz does not exist in any distro I know
<Armagguedes> greetings
<Telroth_Plushie|> welcome, earthline
<Telroth_Plushie|> *earthling
<Armagguedes> can someone tell me of a good Podcast?
<Telroth_Plushie|> player or an actual podcast?
<Armagguedes> im looking for tech, anime or related podcasts.
<Telroth_Plushie|> this isn't the place to be looking for podcasts
<Telroth_Plushie|> this is a help channel for Kubuntu
<flaccid> ubotu: ii  nexuiz                                 2.0-1~dapper1                          A 3d network deathmatch game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ii  nexuiz                                 2.0-1~dapper1                          A 3d network deathmatch game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Telroth_Plushie|> i.e. getting software working
<Armagguedes> yeah but i was kinda hoping someone knew about tech/linux podcasts here
<Telroth_Plushie|> someone might, i don't though.
<Telroth_Plushie|> sorry.
<cpk2> what would i need to edit in xorg.conf to be able to display a higher resolution? the gui wont let me go higher than 1024x768 even though my card can go higher
<lupine_85> the mode lines
<lupine_85> e.g....
<lupine_85> Modes      "1280x1024" #"1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<cpk2> there are several modeline entries already
<lupine_85> just add the requisite resolutions to each one
<lupine_85> (there's a modeline for each colour depth, etc)
<lupine_85> as you can see, I comment out the ones I'm not going to use
<cpk2> all the modelines are commented in, would i just add another res. on the same modeline as what its already letting me choose?
<lupine_85> yes
<Mochito> hello
<Mochito> where i can find a linux's Manual?
<aseigo> linux.google.com? =)
<flaccid> on their website?
<laura_> ciao
<lupine_85> ciao
<lupine_85> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<klo03n> hi
<pierreth_> hi
<zorglu_> !end
<zorglu_> !end
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about end - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about end - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about en - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> damn my joke falls flat due to the repetition and it wasnt that good from the start
<zorglu_> ok now i keep silent :)
<nagyv> is here a php guru? I have problems with a perl-compatible pattern
<admin_> i need a little help with the grub program, anyone available to help?
<nuxil> what grub problem?
<admin_> well its not actually the grub program i'm having a problem with, i want to change what OS boots and i know how to do it, but for some reason ubuntu is telling me i'm not the owner of the OS so i cant edit the text file i need to edit
<arunkale> for some reason i cant view www.wordpress.com properly
<arunkale> in linux
<nuxil> sheepy1988, did you sude ?
<flaccid> thats no good
<sheepy1988> in terminal?
<nuxil> yes
<sheepy1988> bash: sude: command not found
<nuxil> or kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.
<zorglu_> admin, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nuxil> yea
<zorglu_> yep the same :)
<sheepy1988> i dont have kate
<sheepy1988> i have gedit though
<nuxil> use that then
<nuxil> and you should be in #ubuntu  :P as you use gnome ;p
<sheepy1988> lol oh, well i installed this program and this was set to the default
<sheepy1988> plus i'm a noob
<zorglu_> sheepy1988: gnomesu gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nuxil> sudo nano /file or sudo pico /file
<zorglu_> gnomesu is the gnome stuff for kdesu, correct ?
<nuxil> i think so.
<arunkale> does anyone here use Amule?
<sheepy1988> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please, check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<nuxil> screw amule
<flaccid> !amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<flaccid> cool
<nuxil> sheepy1988, ? sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.1st
<nuxil> that does not work?
<sheepy1988> it asks me for my password but doesnt allow me to enter a password
<nuxil> sheepy1988, sudo passwd root
<nuxil> make a roor account
<nuxil> *root
<nuxil> erm no wait
<flaccid> why set root passwd?????
<nuxil> if you do that you need to edit sudousers
<flaccid> sheepy1988: when you type the password it does not do anything, but is being inputted
<sheepy1988> no, nothing is inputted
<nuxil> ?
<nuxil> weird
<flaccid> how do you know?
<zorglu_> my guess is incorrect user report :)
<nuxil> type password and press enter
<sheepy1988> haha
<flaccid> what is a user report?
<sheepy1988> well f*ck me sideways
<nuxil> no thats to nasty
<voicu> can't i compile asm { } statements with gcc?
<zorglu_> voicu: you can
<voicu> well, it says syntax error
<sheepy1988> ok so i'm in this, what do i do now?
<nuxil> sheepy1988, in where? in the file?
<sheepy1988> yeah
<sheepy1988> oh wait i think i got it
<zorglu_> http://www.ibiblio.org/gferg/ldp/GCC-Inline-Assembly-HOWTO.html <- voicu
<sheepy1988> once i've edited the file do i ctrl+O?
<voicu> yeah, thanks
<sheepy1988> ^O = writeout
<sheepy1988> i think i done it, i'm going to go re-boot then come back once i've tested it
<sheepy1988> thanks guys
<benny> test
<fildo> 1 2
<lupine_85> 3
<sheepy1988> i'm back
<sheepy1988> it didnt work
<sheepy1988> i'll take it to #ubuntu
<sheepy1988> cheers though guys
<klerfayt> how to restart network? sudo ifup & ifdown?
<lupine_85> ifupdown -a ?
<klerfayt> lupine_85: what's -a doing?
<tobias___> :D
<lupine_85> "all"
<rambo3> where and how is the theme manager in kde
<lupine_85> from memory
<tobias___> I need help, Im a poor noob in a big  big world, how do i get java runtime enviroment to work so i can view this page about how many people there are on the world?
<klerfayt> equivalent of windows "dhcp renew"?
<tobias___> "http://www-popexpo.ined.fr/eMain.html"
<klerfayt> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<tobias___> but i allready did
<tobias___> it didnt work
<klerfayt> tobias___: browser?
<tobias___> konqueror and firefox
<tobias___> I tried both
<klerfayt> tobias___: install java-lgin?
<tobias___> I can play my blood bowl online game so java is working, I dont understand why it doesnt work for this
<klerfayt> tobias___: *plugin?
<tobias___> hmmm
<tobias___> klerfayt: Im not sure if I got that plugin
<tobias___> the game is not inside the browser so maybe the browser needs some plugin
<klerfayt> tobias___: I'm going to install java to see if I can make it work
<tobias___> cool :)
<tobias___> thank you
<rambo3> works for me
<tobias___> rambo3: cool!
<tobias___> rambo3: how did u do it?
<fildo> !gdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rambo3> just opened it in firefox
<tobias___> rambo3; do u have a cool plugin or something inside firefox?
<rambo3> no
<tobias___> hmm
<tobias___> it says "additional plugins are needed to display all the images on this page" "install missing plugins"
<tobias___> but when I click there
<rambo3> you need java
<rambo3> !java > tobias___
<rambo3> no its macromedia sorry
<tobias___> macromedia?
<rambo3> !flash > tobias___
<tobias___> yes flash me!
<tobias___> so what I do is search in adept for macromedia and Ill find that thing I need
<klerfayt> tobias___: I installed java and http://www-popexpo.ined.fr/eMain.html isn't working yet; I'll try java-plugin now
<tobias___> probably
<tobias___> oki
<tobias___> thanx
<cpk2> note to self: never play with iptables again
<klerfayt> tobias___: package name is sun-java5-plugin
<rambo3> http://www-popexpo.ined.fr/eMain.html
<rambo3> http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/4200/snapshot1tq9.png
<klerfayt> tobias___: it is working now in firefox
<tobias___> klerfayt: cool thanx )
<klerfayt> tobias___: install sun-java5-plugin package (but it is still not working in konqueror and I have no idea where do I get konqueror plugin)
<tobias___> klerfayt: thanx :D
* Alextremo saluda a Mochito
<tobias___> I love kubuntu
<tobias___> and you all too
<klerfayt> tobias___: interesting site
<Mochito> whats up alextremo??
<grothesk_> klerfayt: You need to tell konqueror the path to java.
<klerfayt> grothesk_: how?
<akus> siemka spika tu ktos po polsku????????????
<zorglu_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zorglu_> yeah, seems similar :)
<grothesk_> klerfayt: konqueror settings - java & java skript
<akus> ludziska poterebuje pomocy:(
<wedgeV> how can i get the latest alsa drivers in kubuntu?
<CVirus> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<klerfayt> grothesk_: I see and path to java is? /usr/bin/java?
<grothesk_> klerfayt: Activate Java globally.
<grothesk_> Path on my system is: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/java
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<zorglu_> i think they are some tools to setup the java, e.g. to get the gnu version or the sun version
<grothesk_>  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<grothesk_> That might be important, when several javaenignes are installed.
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun:  looks like something is broken in the repos, btw I don't use opera, & all my sources are ubuntu ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24880
<klerfayt> grothesk_: you should update ubuntu java wiki page
<klerfayt> grothesk_: that is useful info; without it I doubt I would be smart enough to enable java in konqueror myself
<tobias___> it wooooorks!
<tobias___> javawooooorks!"
<tobias___> woohoo
<zorglu_> :)
<grothesk_> klerfayt: Update it for yourself. ;-)
<tony_> hi
<klerfayt> grothesk_: well I have no experience with wiki
<Admiral_Chicago> klerfayt, i'd do it but i don't know what you need
<Admiral_Chicago> if you PM me with the link and instructions, i'll do it
<Admiral_Chicago> back to homework
<klerfayt> Admiral_Chicago: 1)install sun-java5-plugin and sun-java5-fonts 2)this is enough to get it working in firefox but for konqueror you need "sudo update-alternatives --config java" or update path to java manually in konqueror preferences
<Admiral_Chicago> klerfayt, what is the path?
<klerfayt> Admiral_Chicago: path is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/bin/java - but it can change in the future I guess
<jan___> i need some help i guess
<Admiral_Chicago> klerfayt, thanks a lot
<jan___> i'm a little bit confused
<highneko> Where's the mplayer skin directory? I read it should be in /.mplayer/skins/ but I don't see it.
<jan___> i should find "kmail" in the "internet-folder" right?
<Admiral_Chicago> ~/. ?
<jan___> i tried uninstall and reinstall, but it still doesn't appear there
<zorglu_> hehe
<zorglu_> jan___: try 'sudo apt-get install kmail' in a terminal
<TheGateKeeper> jan___: no you won't but will see it in kontact
<klerfayt> highneko: go to ~/.mplayer and create folder "skins"
<zorglu_> kmail is no more accessible directly ?
<lupine_85> heh, now I'm used to it KMail is OK
<jan___> TheGateKeeper:what u mean?
<jan___> i can't open kkmail
<jan___> as i don't find id
<zorglu_> jan___: try 'menu->internet->kontact'
<TheGateKeeper> jan___: open kontact then press on the mail icon
<lupine_85> jan___: alt+f2, then type 'kmail' and un
<lupine_85> run*
<lupine_85> you can add an icon to the taskbar for it manually, of course
<TheGateKeeper> jan___: it hides :-)
<jan___> yeah but i wonder why
<jan___> the thing worked lupine_85
<lupine_85> cool :)
<jan___> but i like to have kmail in de start-menu
<lupine_85> use menu editor to add it
<jan___> how i do that? i am in de menu editor
<TheGateKeeper> jan___: manually add kmail to your menus then use panel menu
<klerfayt> Admiral_Chicago: can I ask you a favor?
<klerfayt> Admiral_Chicago: there is a way to make http://video.google.com work in konqueror
<klerfayt> Admiral_Chicago: hit f9 (it doesn't matter if sidebar is on or off; just hit f9 once)
<klerfayt> Admiral_Chicago: and favor I ask you is to add this info to ubuntu wiki page
<jan___> ok thanks i got it working
<TheGateKeeper> jan___: :-)
<[GuS] > Guys, there is "guide" to configure Kubuntu for 5.1 sound system?
<[GuS] > (besides playing with kmix...)
<klerfayt> [GuS] : what is 5.1? six speakers?
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > i just configured it,... just wanna know if there is a guide... just to look
<klerfayt> [GuS] : and why is it 5.1? one big speaker and one very small speaker?
<[GuS] > klerfayt,  ?
<[GuS] > do you know what is 5.1 ?
<klerfayt> [GuS] : you said it is six speakers
<[GuS] > yes
<[GuS] > 5 littles and the big one
<[GuS] > so, six
<TonY_Love_Linux> plz men how can i register my nickname ?
<klerfayt> !nickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zorglu_> [GuS] : http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound <- may be of help
<[GuS] > thanks zorglu_ , will have a look
<[GuS] > because now like this, i am handling master volume as fron speakers and surround volume ass rear and subwoofer
<jan___> can someone help me on kmail?
<klerfayt> [GuS] : is 6.1 surround also?
<[GuS] > is 5.1.. no 6.1
<[GuS] > has 2 front, one central.. 2 rears... one subwoofer
<jan___> i can't get kmail working properly, can someon helpt?
<klerfayt> [GuS] : what is 6.1 then?
<Hawkwind> jan___: Be a bit more descritptive in what you need help with and someone might can help
<[GuS] > and i have enabled from kmix the option "duplicate front" to work fine
<jan___> just want to set up my mailaccounts
<[GuS] > klerfayt,  ??
<chicken_Fire>  - Ubuntu dapper problem: I need php5 for php things, using the new xml parser of php5. I need to keep egroupware running, however, the egroupware deb depends on php4 only.
<chicken_Fire>  can I force egroupware and php5? (apt-get --forceblabla xxx)
<chicken_Fire> in other words: how do I avoid the removal of a package when I upate from php4 to php5?
<chicken_Fire> the apt-get --no-remove will just break with a message like "need to be removed but remove is disabled.
<student> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<student> How do I get a MYSQLserver up and running?
<chicken_Fire> the "apt-get install --no-remove xx" command will just break with a message like "need to be removed but remove is disabled." Is there a workaround to force install?
<lupine_85> apt-get -f install ? :)
<lupine_85> or dpkg --force-stuff
<lupine_85> student:
<lupine_85> !LAMP
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<ps-> shouldnt my kernel use the whole free memory as cache for the fs?
<lupine_85> ps-: only what it needs
<_thumper_> is there an easy way to sync Kontact on desktop and laptop?
<ps-> lupine_85: its about 28% application data and 27% cache .. on other systems the cache growed to ~70%
<diswill> I am thinking about upgrading my graphics card I currently have  3dfx voodo 3 3000 is there anything I should do before I put the new hardware in?
<insalada> hi
<insalada> someone has any idea about cedega?
<trappist> insalada: you might have better luck asking a specific question
<student> I crashed adept during an install how do I get it to complete?
<student> dpkg-reconfigure?? something?
<Blissex> insalada: people in #WINE or #Cedega might :-)
<Raul12> hi
<Raul12> i need help
<Raul12> which partition is best for linux ex3 / resizer FS
<lupine_85> fs wars!
<Raul12> fs ??
<lupine_85> ahem. for and against arguments for either
<lupine_85> "file system"
<lupine_85> so personal preference really
<Raul12> where can i get information on these to
<Raul12> sry file system
<kulbir> reiserfs is fast
<Raul12> lol
<Raul12> stable ?
<Raul12> reiserfs
<Raul12> ext 3
<kulbir> Raul12: yes
<Raul12> ?
<Raul12> umm which 1 ?
<XTorchedX> how do i add something to init.d?
<Raul12> which 1
<Raul12> plz tell
<kulbir> Raul12: both are stable
<flaccid> imo ext3 is good but you can't recover. i'v never used reiserfs
<kulbir> Raul12: im using reiserfs
<Raul12> how its preformin @kulbir ?
<flaccid> there are articles on the net on advantages and disad. of file systems and which are better for different applications
<Raul12> i think i need to search a little bit O_O
<Raul12> thx 4 help guys
<flaccid> wikipedia might be good
<Raul12> ok
<nuxil> how is it posseble to have a Dir without any name?
<ubuntu> I want to install root & home dirs on seperate partitions... and I don't want format the partition that i'm going to use for home. How can i do it?
<nuxil> simple
<nuxil> whats on the partition? is it a ext2 or 3 filesystem?
<k3> nuxil: ext3
<k3> but after selecting to format first partition as root... I can't select another.. :(
<nuxil> edit your fstab
<k3> nuxil: u mean after the installation?
<nuxil> well if you have 2 partition. you make 1 root "/" the other you can use as /home/
<chx> i have this KMix app all confusing me. i just want to use a mic. there is a green light and a red light and which one does what??
<k3> nuxil: how can i do it only the "format", "property" and "delete" buttons are enabled. :(
<chx> the green light apparently mutes the mic and i can't switch that off????
<nuxil> k3 there is a manual choice
<nuxil> do it manualy
<nuxil> go back
<k3> nuxil: yeah I choosed to edit partitions manually
<nuxil> right,,
<nuxil> only make thouse you want formated checked..
<nuxil> thers an option
<k3> ok
<gemidjy> when I give Kubuntu too much work to do, i.e. rip audiocd and chat, it either stucks KDE or it logs out...
<gemidjy> anyone with such experience
<xwolf-> !nrg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nrg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xwolf-> nero image files.. how to open them?
<kulbir> xwolf-: mount
<sinpath> ok i need some help with media
<xwolf-> kulbir i tried it. mounting as iso9660 (because i couldn't find the correct type), but no success.
<sinpath> what does it mean when i get this
<lupine_85> xwolf-: you need to convert them first
<sinpath> The source seems encrypted, and can't be read. (Media stream scrambled/encrypted)
<lupine_85> !nrg2iso
<ubotu> nrg2iso: Extracts ISO9660 data from Nero ".nrg" files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-1.1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<kulbir> xwolf-:  mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mnt/
<lupine_85> install nrg2iso then run nrg2iso <file>.nrg <file>.iso
<xwolf-> oh lupine_85, thank you.
<lupine_85> np :)
<lupine_85> nero--
<kesara> I just finish installing kubuntu... and adept updater ask me to upgrade linux-image but it also goining install another version of it as well..
<kulbir> does nero create .nrg file?
<kesara> I'm little bit confused...
<sinpath> any help would be nice
<kesara> can any body explain me whats happening.. :)
<lupine_85> sinpath: you're trying to run a WMV9 encrypted media file
<xwolf-> kulbir i don't know, but i downloaded an .nrg file :P
<sinpath> i think so
<sinpath> it says wma
<lupine_85> wma then
<lupine_85> still DRM'd to death
<lupine_85> w32codecs "might" work - but likely not
<sinpath> so whats the problem with it reading the data?
<lupine_85> if you don't have "permission" to play the file, it won't work - in windows or Linux
<lupine_85> ...it's encrypted...
<sinpath> ohhhhh ok thanks for clearing that up i'll try the w32codecs
<kesara> why dose *Adept Updater* Upgrade my linux kernel to 2.6.15-26 and at the same time install new version 2.6.15-27?
<eeos> hi there! what is the best project management tool under kubuntu in your opinions?
<eeos> I tested taskjugglers, planner, kplato
<eeos> and I am now oriented towards takjugglers (at the moment)
<eeos> what do you think?
<sinpath> <kesara> are you new to kubuntu?
<kesara> sinpath: yeah
<kesara> sinpath: i just finish installing
<sinpath> well most likely its just updating to the next packet but i could be wrong
<isede> is there any way to make SATA RAID0 on FastRak card be recognized automatically, without manual qparted/dmraid runs as in the howto i found? perhaps Edgy is doing things like that?
<Polynomial-C> Hallo. Ein Bekannter von mir moechte endlich mal ein Linux ausprobieren und ich wuerde ihm gerne kubuntu empfehlen. Sein Nachteil ist, dass er nur rudimentre Englischkenntnisse hat. Ist die Install-CD auch auf deutsch einstellbar?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Polynomial-C> oops. sorry :)
<Polynomial-C> Wait, I'll translate it.
<LjL> kein problem. anyway, i think you can install Ubuntu in German, if that's what you're asking
<LjL> from the boot screen, press F2 (i think) to choose the language
<LjL> (i mean, from the boot screen *on the CD* -- if it is already installed, you can probably do it from some Preferences)
<Polynomial-C> LjL, great. Thank you.
<Polynomial-C> he didn't install it till now. He's stillw aiting for me to tell him if he hast a german GUI for installation :)
<LjL> Polynomial-C: it does -- but maybe not every program is translated
<Polynomial-C> That's no big problem. I'll recommend him apps, that are translated.
<Polynomial-C> And for the apt-thingy he can call me if he hast problems with the language.
<LjL> Polynomial-C: yes, i bet most/all of the default apps are translated
<LjL> Polynomial-C: apt-get is translated
<Polynomial-C> Oh, I didn't know that :)
<LjL> Polynomial-C: well, sometimes the translations are a bit funny (didn't check the german ones, but)... but sitll
<Polynomial-C> Maybe because I alway use LANG="POSIX" for root :)
<LjL> Polynomial-C: i suppose it might possibly be something like "bitte warten, der package du hast selectiert wird gedownloaded und installiert, und die dependencies wird geresolviert"... =)
<LjL> at least judging from the italian/french/spanish versions i've seen ;)
<Polynomial-C> funny :)
<student> dpkg-reconfigure?? something?
<LjL> que?
<fdoving> something?
<student> I crashed adept during an install how do I get it to complete?
<LjL> student: try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<student> Now I get dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this command in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<LjL> student: close any program that might be using the APT system
<LjL> right
<student> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fdoving> student: and i think you're thinking about 'dpkg --configure -a'
<student> ah thanks
<student> Works now :)
<student> thanks fdoving
<fdoving> !no, adept crash fix is <reply> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ubotu> I'll remember that, fdoving
<Polynomial-C> LjL, alright, he's installing right now. Thanks again for your kind help :)
<vikke> hello, im trying to compile something, but all i get is this when i do ./configure : "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables", do i need any package?
<CainMadness_> Hey, uhm.. I just lost my taskbar. ( The 'Start' button, etc. ) It just isn't down at the bottom of the screen any more. Only got Konsole and Konversation open. What do I do?
<Lexaeus> run kicker?
<JohnFlux> run kicker
<Lexaeus> wow I was right :O
<CainMadness_> Mmk. Guess what my next question is?
<Lexaeus> how do I run kicker?
* CainMadness_ nods.
<Lexaeus> I imagine it's in the path, just try kicker in the console
<CainMadness_> Worked.
<CainMadness_> Spank you.
<gemidjy> this is getting heavy, kde logsout instantly after starting two tasks, kubuntu dapper 6.06 with latest updates
<h3sp4wn> dcop kicker kicker restart
<Admiral_Chicago> vikke, install build-essential
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vikke> Admiral_chicago: thats not the problem, I have that
<Admiral_Chicago> vikke, thats how i fixed mine
<vikke> Admiral_Chicago: okey, maybe i should try reinstalling it?
<Admiral_Chicago> this is what you said "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables", do i need any package?" and thats how i fixed mine
<Admiral_Chicago> :P
<xst> Remote printing with CUPS over IPP has been broken in dapper for quite some time now. Does anyone know when a fix for this bug will be available? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/55243
<Admiral_Chicago> what are you tyring to install/
<zorglu_> vikke: type "which gcc" in a terminal
<vikke> wine
<vikke> yes it is giving me a path
<vikke> ./usr/bin/gcc
<zorglu_> so you got gcc :)
<zorglu_> what the issues i didnt follow
<nixternal> xst: it isn't broken for everybody...as i print to a shared printer just fine
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_, configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<nixternal> in Dapper and in Edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, you live...
<nixternal> of course ;)
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: need more data :)
<vikke> people have had similiar problems, and they fixed it by installing a package, but they werent using kubuntu
<zorglu_> vikke: put the output of ./configure in pastebin ?
<vikke> zorglu_: on my way already :P
<Admiral_Chicago> why aren't you using wine in the repo?
<xst> nixternal: Are both client and server running dapper?
<stk_> How do I access /usr folder ?
<Admiral_Chicago> stk_, hahahahaha
<Admiral_Chicago> sorry the nick
<Admiral_Chicago> not the question
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh cd /usr
<Admiral_Chicago> your nick is great.
<stk_> yeh but I need to put a file into amsn
<stk_> Thanks :P
<stk_> It's a short of my full name XD
<Admiral_Chicago> stk_, gui?
<vikke> Admiral_Chicago: is it the latest wine in the repo?
<nixternal> i have printers all over on various boxes...i can print to the windows shrae printer, to the edgy shared printer, and dapper isn't sharing a printer, actually dapper will go bye bye today
<Ash-Fox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Admiral_Chicago> vikke, you on dapper?
<stk_> gui?
<vikke> zorgly_: here is the config.log http://pastebin.com/794872
<vikke> Admiral_Chicago: yep
<Admiral_Chicago> Graphically
<stk_> aha Sweden
<stk_> How do I move a file from my deskop to the /usr folder?
<zorglu_> waiting for pastebin.com to reply....
<zorglu_> not in a hurry :)
<Admiral_Chicago> vikke, latest version os 0.9.9-0ubuntu2
<Admiral_Chicago> stk_, how do you mean move your desktop? a file from the desktop to /usr
<trappist> stk_: sudo mv filename /usr/
<trappist> or sudo mv ~/Desktop/filename /usr
<stk_> Thx ;)
<zorglu_> vikke: looks like file right issue to me, the issue is that the C compiler fails to create an executable
<zorglu_> vikke: you got the gcc and it is detected
<zorglu_> vikke: look at the config.log to get where it is trying to write
<jpiccolo_> is there such thing as defragging a hard drive in linux?
<Admiral_Chicago> jpiccolo_, no
<Admiral_Chicago> no need!
<bbeck_> Does anyone know how to determine what package ps is a member of?
<jpiccolo_> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> Linux can handle files correctly and not lose data
<Admiral_Chicago> bbeck_, what do you mean is a member of?
<jpiccolo_> ya the greatness of open source
<vikke> zorglu_: i dont understand, like a permission problme?
<tsdgeos> bbeck_: apt-file search ps
<zorglu_> jpiccolo_: Admiral_Chicago: do a google on 'ext3 defrag' for a tool to do it and all the contreversy about it
<zorglu_> vikke: exactly
<Admiral_Chicago> zorglu_, ah yes well i don't see a need to defrag
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on the side of "no need"
<vikke> zorglu_: should'nt it work with 'sudo ./config' then? maybe im thinking wrong
<zorglu_> vikke: nope, read the config.log
<zorglu_> Admiral_Chicago: i figured :)
<fdoving> bbeck_: procps, you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com in the future.
<student> fdoving: can I get javac installed via apt-get?
<bbeck_> tsdgeos: apt-file search ps didn't return anything.
<fdoving> !java > student
<student> that doesn't seem to put a javac in my path
<student> !mysql
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Silly KDE printer configuration tool.
<lupine_85> kcontrol/Printers++
<Dr_willis> lupine_85,  yea.. be noice if it actually worked decently well.
<Dr_willis> it has sonme... quirks.
<Dr_willis> :P
<lupine_85> heh
<lupine_85> worked well here
<lupine_85> (HP PSC2355)
<fdoving> student: you can try to use 'ecj-bootstrap'.
<fdoving> student: that's a package name.
<Dr_willis> the interface to the thing is the issue..of course now its not showing ANY printer drivers.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> not sure why its doing that
<lupine_85> yes... does seem a bit strange
<Dr_willis> i alwyas end up using the gnome cups tool.
<Skrot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<bbeck_> O.k. I figured it out, if anyone cares you can do something like this to find out the package name of a program... dpkg -S ps | grep '/bin/ps$'  In this case ps specifically.
<trappist> bbeck_: or if the package isn't installed and you want to know which one you need, install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search filename
<fdoving> bbeck_: or if you want to just use dpkg: 'dpkg -S /bin/ps' :)
<Hawkwind> trappist: We got overruled on the bugs fact, just FYI
<trappist> Hawkwind: why?
<trappist> bbeck_: also, you might omit the leading slash there, in case the launcher is in, say, /usr/sbin
<Hawkwind> trappist: Seveas wants it to be the old one so it's easier for the user to remember the URL
<trappist> ic
<zorglu_> trappist: have you found your graphist guy ? later that day some people on #kubuntu-offtopic were willing to help :)
<arunkale> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<trappist> zorglu_: it occurred to me I need to have a decent picture first :) so I haven't asked yet.  thanks for the update though!
<arunkale> how do i get the latest version of thunderbird?
<arunkale> adept?
<zorglu_> cool :)
<ruksen> hi everybody. does anybody use VIM
<arunkale> whazzat?
<DutchR_PW> it's a text editor.. but I don't use it
<ruksen> i want to learn how to run vim scripts
<ruksen> ok then, can you tell me how to run basic scripts
<gronbaek> Hi people... i've just upgraded to the 3.5.4 from 3.5.2 and things seem to be going fine. Except Kopete which crashes everytime i connect to a jabber server.
<ruksen> what is the extension of a basic script in linux?
<gronbaek> But it only seems to happend with a specific account... not all jabber accounts.
<gronbaek> Do any of you got any hints to what could be wrong?
<DutchR_PW> a standard shell script has extension .sh
<DutchR_PW> I don't know what vim uses however
<shegman> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ruksen> how do you run a script
<ruksen> ./scriptname.sh
<ruksen> ?
<arunkale> ruksen: yeah, that sounds about right
<arunkale> but check google just to make sure
<Dr_willis> ruksen,  there is no such thing as a basic script/extension. :P  ya can just chmod +x the thing, and if the first line is correct - it should run
<Dr_willis> Bash FUndamentals .
<ruksen> what chmod +x do?
<Dr_willis> First Line = #!/bin/bash  (or similer) , and chmod +x it, and it should run as any other command
<Dr_willis> man chmod
<Dr_willis> it sets it executable
<fdoving> ruksen: if you've got the right shebang line, ( #!/bin/bash as first line of the script) and set the file to executable, you can do ./script.sh. if you haven't you'll have to use 'bash script.sh'
<bosse_> where can I read about crontab
<Dr_willis> Linux/Shell/Bash Fundamentals
<lupine_85> man crontab
<bosse_> thanks
<Dr_willis>  the .sh extension is NOT needed.
<Dr_willis> but its handy for you to rember its a shell script.
<fdoving> ruksen: for example: http://pegasus.rutgers.edu/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html is nice to start with.
<ironfroggy> when i try to switch away from an X terminal and then back, i get a bunch of green lines and a continually resetting X server that doesnt respond to input. i cant even use ctrl+alt+F1 to go back to a console.
<ruksen> fdoving : and other friends thanks for help
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: wild guessing an issue with the video card driver
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: so ive heard, but before i switched to kubuntu i didnt have the problem.
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: find out the driver you were using before ?
<Dr_willis> version issues with the different drivers most likely..
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: the same.
<Dr_willis> you could disable the framebuffer device as well. that may help
<zorglu_> ok this is the mouse then :)
<zorglu_> ok kidding, just ignore me :)
<ironfroggy> Dr_willis: was that a suggestion for me?
<DutchR_PW> ironfroggy: I guess so
<ironfroggy> if i dont need it, what does the framebuffer really do?
<DutchR_PW> it shows the nice startup logo if I remember correctly
<zorglu_> framebuffer is a way to access the video in a safe standard way
<zorglu_> but slow
<zorglu_> and yes it is used to display the 'splash screen' during the boot
<ironfroggy> oh i thought that was just vga mode
<zorglu_> and on the side, the default splash of kubuntu is ugly :)
<zorglu_> ironfroggy: it is :)
<ironfroggy> zorglu_: then im still not understanding maybe. if thats just vga, what does it have to do with my drivers?
<zorglu_> i dunno :) just explaining the basic about frame buffer
<DutchR_PW> It manages all non-X displays
<zorglu_> about your particular proble, it is somehwere in the driver of the video card
<zorglu_> dunno where tho :)
<DutchR_PW> so when you switch from a console to your graphical X display the control transfers from framebuffer <-> X driver
<zorglu_> well no :)
<zorglu_> the console in text is not framebuffer :)
<ironfroggy> well i get the same problem trying to switch between multiple X servers.
<zorglu_> it is a 'text mode' :)
<zorglu_> comeon video mode on pc is so simple :)
<DutchR_PW> :)
<DutchR_PW> If you have an ATI card with proprietary drivers then it's just a bug: my laptop also crashes when switching VCs
<ironfroggy> its an intel card on the (known to be buggy) i810 driver
<trappist> I disable the framebuffer by setting vga=normal in my grub config when I have issues switching vcs, and that's always worked for me
<trappist> of course that has side-effects, but none of them bother me
<trym|work> hmm I cant get sound input to work
<trym|work> nvidia chipset
<trym|work> any ideas why ?
<zorglu_> nvideo does sound too ?
<trym|work> zorglu_: mainboard chipset
<trym|work> ac97
<zorglu_> h[17179604.564000]  AC'97 1 does not respond - RESET <- something like that ?
<mrbrdo> hi
<mrbrdo> i can't connect to WEP networks with my atheros wlan card
<mrbrdo> only to open networks
<zorglu_> trym|work: [17179604.568000]  ali15x3_smbus 0000:00:06.0: ALI15X <- does this match your sound card ? this is mine and it works ok here
<trym|work> no error messages in dmesg
<lupine_85> mrbrdo: sudo iwconfig ath0 key <blah>
<zorglu_> trym|work: naive suggestion you double checked all the volimes ?
<trym|work> zorglu_: yeah :/ from what I can tell I have tried everything
<zorglu_> ... dunno
<trym|work> I have CK804
<DutchR_PW> trym: I have the same card and it works perfectly here
<DutchR_PW> You might have to change some mixer sliders however
<DutchR_PW> try running alsamixer
<DutchR_PW> and with [Tab]  you can go to the capture sliders
<DutchR_PW> [Space]  selects a input for capture
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i tried already with knetworkmanager and wlassistant and i doesn't work with either.. i'm using the madwifi-0.9.2 release module
<DutchR_PW> M mutes or unmutes
<lupine_85> but have you tried from the CLI?
<lupine_85> also, if it's an ascii key remember to prefix s:
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: CLI?
<lupine_85> command line interface
<lupine_85> i.e. terminal
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: how can i reset it? then i set essid, key, channel, anything else? and dhclient ath0..?
<lupine_85> just set the key and essid
<lupine_85> then dhclient ath0
<mrbrdo> ok i'll try, be back
<mrbrdo> thanks
<ubuntu> hi , anyone can help me?  a channel in spanish?  i have a problem with installation kubuntu
<lupine_85> !es
<ubuntu> anyone speak spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok, thx
<aprilia> puhuuko joku suomea
<fdoving> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<XTorchedX> got fin?
<zuzul> hi
<mrbrdo> hi
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: it didn't work
<mrbrdo> let me show u what happened sec
<excitatory> does anyone know where i could get a aotuv oggenc binary for ubuntu?  i can't find a working one anywhere, and i'm having much difficulty compiling one.  (i have a strong working knowledge of compilation, so it's most likely not the reason i can't compile)
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: http://paste.uni.cc/10407
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: the Acess Point MAC it shows is the right one
<ruksen> Does anybody use vim?
<lupine_85> vi on occasion
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: any idea?
<anurag_> i do but not a power user
<ruksen> do you know chow to run v.m scripts
<ruksen> vim scripts i mean
<lupine_85> ah, no :)
<mrbrdo> and what is the wifi0 interface anyway? -_-
<lupine_85> that's a control interface
<lupine_85> feed it to wlandev to do cool stuff
<lupine_85> (i'll get to your issue in a second - sort of busy atm)
<mrbrdo> ok
<lupine_85> ok.... is "mrbrodo" a passphrase?
<lupine_85> mrbrdo?
<lupine_85> passphrase or ASCII key?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: i dunno, in my router i set generate hex pairs from passphrase
<lupine_85> ok, you need to feed it your hex data then
<lupine_85> passphrases aren't supported
<mrbrdo> oh
<mrbrdo> it works on windows though
<mrbrdo> maybe it converts it on the fly
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: is it ok if i choose 64bit wep?
<lupine_85> if that's what you're using
<mrbrdo> btw, after i input my string in my router, the i can choose from 5 keys (radioboxes)
<mrbrdo> i mean from 5 hex pairs or what they are
<lupine_85> yes... whichever one you choose, put into the linux box
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: do i have to set something special for the card to know it's 64bit not 128bit?
<lupine_85> nope
<mrbrdo> ok i'll try, be back
<charnel> hi
<NthDegree> :)
<charnel> ;)
<charnel> nthdegree
<NthDegree> it's not usually this quiet in here
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: thanks, it works if i use the hex key!
<NthDegree> COME ON START ASKING STUPID QUESTIONS ALREADY?
<NthDegree> ;-)
<charnel> i trust you
<charnel> noooo
<charnel> no kuestions
<ataraxis> did anybody experience problems with nspluginviewer lately?
<mrbrdo> lupine_85: one more thing.. how should i enter the key to wlassistant? i just type in the hex key and not check ascii, right?
<DaSkreech> How do I loginto mysql server?
<Kubu> how do I add the "my computer" icon to my desktop?
<lebifteksauvage> Hello ;)
<lupine_85> mrbrdo: yes :)
<lupine_85> glad that it worked for you
<mrbrdo> well, bbl
<mhb> I wonder ... was Kaffeine stripped of its DVB-T functionality or it's just a plugin missing by default in Edgy?
<welinder> hi
<welinder> were am I?
<notech> you are here
<erlehmann> when i boot the live cd, it says "buffer error on device dm-0". what to do ?
<welinder> thank
<welinder> so...
<welinder> who speak frenchN or were I can find a French chat canal?
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mhb> anyone with Edgy who tried to set up DVB-T?
<welinder> Thank!!!
<welinder> I use Kubuntu v 6.06
<welinder> and its so woderful!
<fdoving> welinder: glad you like it :)
<mhb> me too
* DaSkreech uses Kubuntu 6.10
<XTorchedX> interesting
* mhb is using Edgy too
* fdoving too
<mhb> does anyone encountered the DVB-T trouble too?
* lupine_85 3
<lupine_85> but not DVB-T
<fdoving> i don't use dvb-t for anything either.
<mhb> I did, and it was quite simple to set it up in Dapper
<mhb> just set the drivers up and Kaffeine worked well
<mhb> but now there's no possibility to view the TV through Kaffeine and I don't know why - if it is a bug or not
<fdoving> mhb: http://kaffeine.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=faq&PHPSESSID=15e293fb786c1ffb1bbbefbe419140db#question18 did you do this?
<mhb> fdoving: could be
<mhb> fdoving: thanks
<mhb> fdoving: I'll try to enable the device again
<tamiro> somebody know an another server for quakenet?
<tamiro> of irc
<n0n4m3> hello,, im trying to install the new nvidia beta drivers, and it says that it cant find /usr/usr/linux/include/linux/version.h
<n0n4m3> does anyone know why?
<fdoving> tamiro: irc.quakenet.org
<tamiro> thx fdoving
<flavioribeiro> why my ktorrent downloads so slow?
<fdoving> n0n4m3: first, it's looking at the wrong place. should be /usr/linux/include/linux/version.h
<Skrot> flavioribeiro: Which ktorrent-version?
<n0n4m3> fdoving: oh, thnx
<mhb> fdoving: OK, firmware is missing again
<flavioribeiro> 1.2
<Skrot> aww, get a upgrade
<mhb> fdoving: that's one of the more frustrating things, when firmware is missing ...
<Skrot> I'm using ktorrent 2.0.1 and I get 700KB/s which is ~max of my ADSL
<flavioribeiro> hmmmmm
<fdoving> mhb: tell me about it, i have a bcm43xx based wireless card.
<flavioribeiro> in my version i cant configure my conection
<Skrot> flavioribeiro: Are you using kubuntu dapper?
<flavioribeiro> yes Skrot
<flavioribeiro> 6.06
<fdoving> mhb: nothing as frustrated as missing firmware, when you're just -that- close to getting online.
<Skrot> flavioribeiro: add deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse to /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<mhb> fdoving: why there isn't a easier way how to solve it?
<mrbrdo> when i am configuring kismet, i get "checking for main in -lstdc++... no", but i have libstdc++5 and libstdc++6 installed.. why is this happening?
<n0n4m3> fdoving: it is /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h, its the right path to source
<flavioribeiro> ok man
<mhb> fdoving: because an ordinary user can't download & install firmware just by himself
<fdoving> mhb: you don't want ordinary users to put stuff into your kernel. i guess.
<adrian> aaa
<mhb> fdoving: no, but ordinary users want their hardware to work "out-of-the-box", you know
<flavioribeiro> thanks Skrot, now im updating
<Skrot> flavioribeiro: np. :)
<mhb> fdoving: sometimes it's not directly possible (codecs, for instance) but there should be a way how to do that with one click or such
<fdoving> mhb: hmm.. you might try /usr/include/linux/version.h - make sure you have the 'linux-kernel-headers' package installed.
<fdoving> mhb: sorry, wrong nick.
<flavioribeiro> Skrot: mplayer load subtitles?
<fdoving> n0n4m3: : hmm.. you might try /usr/include/linux/version.h - make sure you have the 'linux-kernel-headers' package installed.
<Skrot> flavioribeiro: it does if mplayer-fonts is installed
<Skrot> afaik
<Skrot> I've got a custom compiled version of mplayer, so I'm not sure about kubuntus default mplayer
<flavioribeiro> hm
<flavioribeiro> i will test later and tell you if it works
<fdoving> mhb: yes, amarok will get (to some degree) this feature in edgy (with the help of sudo and some script magic).. to enable multiverse and install mp3 support automatically.
<fdoving> Skrot, flavioribeiro, mplayer in (k)ubuntu loads subtitles, yes.
<n0n4m3> fdoving: i dont have /usr/linux   , i extracted the source files to /usr/src/linux
<n0n4m3> ops sry
<mhb> fdoving: I know, I've seen with my own eyes :o)
<hummigbird1> Hello
<fdoving> n0n4m3: did you extract the linux source to /usr/src/linux ?
<hummigbird1> Can anyone give me a helping hand with installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<flavioribeiro> ok fdoving thanks man
<hummigbird1> I would like to install it on a Biblo b142 Subnotebook
<hummigbird1> It can not boot from CD
<lupine_85> fdoving: not a good idea ;)
<hummigbird1> It only has a Floppy and an external USB CD
<fdoving> lupine_85: why not?
<lupine_85>  /usr/src/linux *should* be a symlink to your C library headers
<n0n4m3> fdoving: "sudo apt-get install linux-source- version" then cd /usr/src then "sudo tar -xvjf linux.source.bz2"
<lupine_85>  /usr/src/linux-verstring is where the kernel source should go
<lupine_85> that's then symlinked to from /lib/modules/(verstring)/build
<fdoving> lupine_85: that's the way you get it when doing what n0n4m3 did.
<lupine_85> so does s/he have /usr/src/linux/linux-source-(verstring) atm?
<hummigbird1> Anyone can help me with this ? Any hints ?
<lupine_85> of course, for building modules you just need linux-headers
<trappist> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root src   31 Sep 14 13:21 linux -> linux-headers-2.6.17-7-generic/
<n0n4m3> yes
<trappist> that's from ls -l /usr/src/
<lupine_85> that's not good :(
<lupine_85> you're going against the Great Linus, you know ;)
<trappist> wth does he know about kernel source anyway
<lupine_85> http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Kernel/usr-src-linux-symlink.html
<n0n4m3> oh ok, so i had to point the nvidia installer to the header files instead of the kernel source, but now its complaining about other modules =/
<lupine_85> did you uninstall nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modules first?
<n0n4m3> yes, it's a fresh install
<n0n4m3> i think im almost getting it, i must try "sudo apt-source linux-xxxxxxx"
<trappist> lupine_85: good link
<lupine_85> you don't need that
<lupine_85> just sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` and then the nvidia installer will pick them up automagically
<DaSkreech> can I do a mail from the command line?
<n0n4m3> im on edgy, this thing with generic kernel versions is really confusing :P
<DaSkreech> kubuntu: Hey! we don't like your kind here :)
<fdoving> whois kubuntu
<fdoving> gah.
<lupine_85> ?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<n0n4m3> lupine_85: thnx it worked
<lupine_85> np
<n0n4m3> it was linux-headers-version-generic =/
<DaSkreech> shouldn't there be a mail command?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: do a mail? you can telnet to port 25 of a smtp-server and write one :)
<fdoving> and.. there should be a mail command.
<DaSkreech> fdoving: And if there isn't?
<fdoving> it's in the mailx package.
<DaSkreech> mailx sweet
<DaSkreech> And that handles mbox?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: yes.
<scion> hello all
<n0n4m3> hello
<DaSkreech> fdoving: right no servers by default :(
<DaSkreech> All isn't here right now but we will take messages for her
<fdoving> mailx isn't a server.
<[GuS] > Guys, there is a app or plugin for firefox to block porn sites?
<NthDegree> LMAO
<tristanmike> why would you want to ?
<stephan> can here where qastrocam ?
<NthDegree> there isn't a "firefox plugin"
<NthDegree> but there is a solution
<grizzly> lol
<NthDegree> dansguardian web content filtering
<NthDegree> I believe Jereme posted something in the forums about it
<NthDegree> or there's always the path to hell (Ubuntu Christian Edition) that has a "convert me" script
<NthDegree> because Ubuntu CE I think includes it
<grizzly> Can anyone think of a reason as to why I can't download stuff from IRC (tried multiple clients)
<trappist> [GuS] : check out dansguardian
<NthDegree> you need to open ports on your router
<grizzly> Background info: and my dns server is reset on everyboot :-/
<NthDegree> trappist: don't think he was a listrning to me :p
<NthDegree> grizzly: try opening ports on your router
<grizzly> NthDegree: no router
<trappist> NthDegree: oh I didn't see your answer :0
<[GuS] > ok trappist thanks
<NthDegree> you need inbound on your chosen D*C ports
<trappist> grizzly: running a firewall?
<grizzly> nope
<NthDegree> GuS, :) as I said, try ubuntu CE's script
<[GuS] > works on  Kubuntu too?
<NthDegree> because dansguardian is apparently not the easiest thing to set up
<NthDegree> GuS that script I would assume does
<grizzly> I was playing around to solve the dns-reset problem though
<trappist> it's not too hard
<[GuS] > ok
<NthDegree> since Kubuntu and Ubuntu are basically the same thing
<NthDegree> just beware Ubuntu CE's script puts bible software on too :|
<[GuS] > yes i know that NthDegree
<NthDegree> lol
<[GuS] > i am not a Newbie ;)
<NthDegree> well you never know with people on here ^.^
<[GuS] > just wanted to know alternatives
<[GuS] > and dansguardian seems to have popularity
<NthDegree> it's like Dazuko
<NthDegree> the only one that filters everything
<NthDegree> Dazuko filters Viruses at a low-level
<NthDegree> DansGuardian tries to filter pr0n and stuff at a reasonably low-level
<[GuS] > mmm
<[GuS] > but uses proxy
<[GuS] > i dont use proxy here
<ricardo> why the condelences to lilo users?
<[GuS] > mmm maybe Dazuko is the one
<DaSkreech> ricardo: It's to lilo
<DaSkreech> He was the founder of freenode and one of the most active users
<DaSkreech> he died in a car accident
<[GuS] > ?
<AWOSDev> Dang, I didn't know he was the founder.
<AWOSDev> :(
<[GuS] > Whats that DaSkreech ?
<[GuS] > :S
<DaSkreech> He was the person who sent messages about attacks  on the network or people abusing the system
<ricardo> ooooh....i thought it was lilo the booter...sorry.....
<DaSkreech> [GuS] : ricardo was asking about lilo
<[GuS] > ok
<[GuS] > i didn't know either what/who was
<DaSkreech> I was explaining it was not the boot loader but the person who was dead
<DaSkreech> [GuS] : how long have you been on IRC?
<[GuS] > in this server, no much
<[GuS] > like a year
<DaSkreech> You probably have gotten messages from him then
<DaSkreech>  He was very active
<DaSkreech> How do I kill someone's terminal if they are sshed in?
<Chousuke> DaSkreech: kill their login shell maybe
<DaSkreech> ah not the terminal :)
<DaSkreech> Of course
<DaSkreech> kill -9 /dev/ttys2 >_<
<Chousuke> you can't kill a device file :P
<Dr_willis> remove it! :0
<Dr_willis> :)
<fdoving> use whowatch :)
<maltaethiron> !seen lynoure
<ubotu> Lynoure is on IRC right now!
<DaSkreech> fdoving: Whowahtnow?
<VanessaE> hiho
<fdoving> DaSkreech: whowatch. it's in universe.
<event> ppl i need find a html editor type dreamwever but for linux its possible ?
<VanessaE> try quanta maybe?
<VanessaE> or use a text editor and validate your code against w3c :)
<event> quanta? who me download this?
<event> but its html editor with include objects etc?
<claydoh> nvu is as close as it gets (not very)
<fdoving> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 8343 kB, installed size 26440 kB
<VanessaE> I don't know it too well, but it can be found in adept I think
<VanessaE> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 2295 kB, installed size 5600 kB
<claydoh> or trying Openoffice, but that is like using MS word for html
<VanessaE> admittedly the pages on my website are pretty simple stuff with barely even any javascript, but I am proud to say I did it all with a text editor :)
<arunkale> good for you VanessaE
* claydoh is slowly converting a Frontage web to either straight html or possibly using a php cms
<claydoh> its a good way to learn the code :)
<bette> hello... can some one tell me how i can change the language from french to english on a sever with Kubutnu ??? i am logget in with Putty... i cant remotedesktop it...
* arunkale is jealous of anyone who can write their own cms
<claydoh> no, I may cheat and copy the content to a cms, just editing the theme to mimic the look of the original site
* claydoh is no coder 
<Jon335> I have a Brother MFC-210C printer that I set up with instructions from the forum. When I print, it takes over a minute for the printer to start receiving data. What should I do?
<VanessaE> I stopped coding years ago, never learned anything more than 6502 assembly :)
<claydoh> I never started really, just edit what is already there
<MDCore> argh...  anyone have any experience with kde not redrawing correctly ?  basically the windows aren't drawn completely so I have gaps where I can see the desktop... and the windows don't refresh properly!
<claydoh> the old  dog and new tricks thing, you know
<MDCore> it makes things a bit hard to work with :(
<claydoh> what video card/driver?
<VanessaE> clay: well for me, stuff like C/C++ just didn't make sense, python was too weird, and PERL looks like line noise to me :)
<MDCore> intel i810 driver and 855GM card
<MDCore> and I'm using the tweak/patch whatever thingy that lets me use 1400x1050.
<claydoh> VanessaE: it all looks wierd to me :)
<VanessaE> haha
<MDCore> I've been using kubuntu for the past week or so... it's been working fine; just today. (It happened as well a few months ago and I reinstalled recently)
<VanessaE> weird problem
<claydoh> don't know, Id suspect the tweak
<MDCore> I think it is actually
<MDCore> my memory is coming back...
<MDCore> I think I booted into windows too... and it did the same thing.
<VanessaE> tried it with the regular vga or vesa driver/
<VanessaE> ?
<claydoh> have a link to the info on it?
<MDCore> I'm going to try a complete power down and see what happens!
<VanessaE> noo!! not THAT switch!
<MDCore> BRB folks (And thanks a stack for trying to help)
* claydoh is sooo happy he can play half Life 2 in normal wine now :)
<VanessaE> see there I am behind also...quake3 here and that's it
<claydoh> lol my , um , baby brother insists on playing Half Life 1 and not much else
<VanessaE> I too cheap/poor to buy into more modern games now
<claydoh> we live quite far apart, its one way we keep in touch heh
<VanessaE> (spent too much on the computer, can't afford any software for it :)
<VanessaE> interesting mode of communication
<claydoh> just like when we were kids
<claydoh> sort of
<claydoh> I only have 2 or 3 games really
<claydoh> HL1 and2, Max Payne, and and oldie; system shock 2
<zorglu_> i play tremulous :)
<zorglu_> http://tremulous.net and this is in opensource :)
<claydoh> tho I have played ET
<VanessaE> aside from Q3 the only other games I play are Crash (warped) and Spyro via a PSX emulator
<MDCore> aaaah... the sweet sweet chrome :D
<claydoh> some of the 'Buntu guys from UDSF play that
<MDCore> a cold boot did the trick. You can all relax now ;)
<claydoh> I was all on edge, waiy=ting for your reyurn :)
<MDCore> hehe :)
<claydoh> er, waiting rather
<VanessaE> heh
<claydoh> so excited I forgot how to type
<MDCore> It's a laptop see.. so I almost never reboot. I just close the lid, go home, lift the lid.
<zorglu_> MDCore: suspend is working well ?
<MDCore> I think somewhere between fiddling with X, display settings, coming up from standby and mode hacks to the graphics card bios... things get confused.
<claydoh> ahh an acpi, powermanagement issue :(
<MDCore> suspend works fantastically.
<MDCore> I haven't had any problems I'm glad to say.
<claydoh> cool
<VanessaE> heh, last time I tried playing with my video card's bios I ended up looking at snow for hours before I figured out how to revert :)
<MDCore> :)
<MDCore> So... what I can break tonight. I'm keen to get compiz working... but something about the repo's not having all the files or something ?
<MDCore> (what _else_ )
<lupine_85> compiz repos are broken atm
<VanessaE> (someone claimed that the 6600 can be flashed safely to 6600GT...  not mine!)
<lupine_85> you can download the files from <repo>/pool and do a manual install though
<MDCore> ah? I could find all the files except csm (via adept anyways)
<MDCore> I got aiglx working (I presume... I followed the script ;) )
<lupine_85> just d/l csm from the /pool directory then
<MDCore> cooool
<lupine_85> dpkg -i --force-deps <file> to install it
<VanessaE> bbl
<mrbrdo> does Kopete support logging?
<scion> mrbrdo: you should try GAIM, that does
<trappist> kopete is so much nicer to use in kde
<AWOSDev> I use Konversation
<AWOSDev> it loggs automatically
<AWOSDev> !info konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 4835 kB, installed size 11136 kB
<m3xican> someone should update the package to 1.0...
<fdoving> !info konversation edgy
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 5023 kB, installed size 12200 kB
<mrbrdo> konversation isn't for msn -_-
<m3xican> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<m3xican> neat...
<MDCore> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<AWOSDev> why is Kicker only running on one of my virtual desktops?
<AWOSDev> the other three don't have them
* zorglu_ has to learn all the funky name of kde apps
<zorglu_> what is 'kicker' ? i mean what is its purpose
<h3sp4wn> taskbar
<h3sp4wn> (well that is part of it)
<AWOSDev> right and the K menu and the tray and the time
<AWOSDev> well why would it only be running on one?
<h3sp4wn> Are you using xinerama ?
<AWOSDev> uh, no...
<Absolute_Beginne> which prog do i use to "make" ?
<Absolute_Beginne> ith kubuntu
<Absolute_Beginne> +w
<AWOSDev> try, at the Konsole,
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Absolute_Beginne> i'll try
<Kr4t05> Woah... I think Edgy just might work.
<main2> crimsun: its monday today huh? :P
<DaSkreech> how do I send a Ctrl+d in a heredoc?
<main2> in a heredoc?
<DaSkreech> Ueah
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<main2> if i would know what it is, i might could have helped you but sorry >> HEREDOC says me nothing
<magic-1> hi!!!
<DaSkreech> main2: it's << HEREDOC :)
<magic-1> somebody has installed XGL in kubuntu?
<Absolute_Beginne> I've downloaded licq as a tar.gz   how do i get it installed with kubuntu konsole ?
<Absolute_Beginne> if i had a clue
<Absolute_Beginne> :(
<Kr4t05> magic-1: #ubuntu-xgl
<AWOSDev> Abs_Beginner:
<AWOSDev> gzip -d <whatever>.tar.gz
<arunkale> Absolute_Beginne: tar -zvxf filename.tar.gz
<magic-1> he is that all the guides who I have found are for ubuntu
<AWOSDev> tar -xf <whatever>.tar
<magic-1> thx
<AWOSDev> magic-1
<arunkale> anyone of those will do
<AWOSDev> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Abs_Beginner> yes
<magic-1> ok
<Kr4t05> oh, they updated that factoid?
<Kr4t05> Good.
<Dr_willis> actually the - isent needed any more i think
<Abs_Beginner> files are unzipped unarchived in a directory *g what's next?
<Kr4t05> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Abs_Beginner> there is a file called Makefile.am
<Kubu> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<AWOSDev> Abs_Beginner: type ./configure
<arunkale> so on october 26th, we'll all be experiencing a massive update/
<arunkale> ?
<arunkale> how does it work
<Dr_willis> I normally wait a week or 4
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> and you dont have to update to edgy.
<Abs_Beginner> command not found
<arunkale> how do i update, if i want to
<Dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AWOSDev> okay, Abs_Beginner, try 'make'
<Abs_Beginner> either: not found
<Abs_Beginner> there must be make or not?
* Abs_Beginner changes nick the last time for today ;)
<Dr_willis> if he never installed build-essential , theres no make command.
<Acc> ah
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, I already told him to get it
<Acc> yes
<arunkale> thanks Dr_willis
<AWOSDev> [16:22]  <AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<AWOSDev> [16:23]  <Absolute_Beginne> i'll try
<Acc> but i, as we say here, understood "railway station", frankly speakin, i understood nothing
<Acc> :)
<Acc> sry
<Acc> so i have to "get build-essentials" installed
<Acc> i'll try again
<Acc> :)
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get  install WHATEVER
<Acc> cannot find package
<Acc> so there's my mission, get it download
<Acc> :)
<Acc> thx so far
<joseantonio_> hola
<Acc> these are my first steps on this system.. i already like it... :)
<joseantonio_> hi
<Acc> why does'nt adept show me this package?
<AWOSDev> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Azzco> Hi I have a small problem.. I forgot to add a user when installing gentoo... anyway to add one through terminal after installation?
<Dr_willis> and its 'build-essential'
<event> tenho que ver se instalo aqui o cs :\
<joseantonio_> how install  my printer?
<draik> anyone know of a website that shows the equivalent to winxp apps?
<joseantonio_> o cant print !!
<t> hi. how to make english kubuntu to be in polish?
<draik> t, go to your K Menu > System Settings > Languages
<draik> joseantonio_ what is your printer?
<joseantonio_> DRAIK >>  HP deskjet 1100
<draik> t, sorry, not Languages, Regional & Accessibility
<draik> joseantonio_ go to K Menu > System Settings > Printers
<joseantonio_> DRAIK >>  HP laserjet 1100
<event> where i find nice themes?
<Skrot> kde-look.org
<Skrot> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<joseantonio_> Draik >> kjobviewer?
<DaSkreech> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !powermanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !powersave
<draik> joseantonio_ Printers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !info powermanager
<draik> then add a printer
<ubotu> Package powermanager does not exist in any distro I know
<t> ok. i change my country, but i can`t add my language- there only british and us english
<trappist> jeez you guys
<DaSkreech> Liar :)
<trappist> try looking at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acc> now everythings gettin quite clear...
<joseantonio_> ok draik letme se
<DaSkreech> how do I send a Ctrl+d in a heredoc?
<trappist> DaSkreech: depends on the language
<DaSkreech> bash
<Acc> i haven't even enabled any package-sources yet
<Acc> :)
<trappist> DaSkreech: same way you started the heredoc
<DaSkreech> No no
<DaSkreech> I want the command in the heredoc to be a Ctrl-D
<DaSkreech> not the end of the heredoc
<DaSkreech> So the program is expecting a ctrl-D to end the file
<kubunte> how to add my languge to kubuntu? i can choose to add only from british and us english
<trappist> DaSkreech: you want to like send a ctrl-d without an EOF?
<trappist> oh
<DaSkreech> Or an EOF without a Ctrl-D :) either way
<Acc> AWOSDev, thx
<Acc> for pushin me the right qay
<Acc> way
<AWOSDev> Acc, np :)
<DaSkreech>  But the progam expects input till EOF (Ctrl-D in a shell) then more commands
<joseantonio_> draik  i dont found that
<raul> ola
<trappist> DaSkreech: why does it need to be in the heredoc?  as opposed to, say, just after the heredoc
<DaSkreech> trappist: Eh?
<DaSkreech> trappist: gimmie an example
<DaSkreech> I want to send a mail in a script
<DaSkreech> Which means the body gets written in a heredoc
<trappist> DaSkreech: for that, just do like so
<DaSkreech> Which requires a EOF
<draik> joseantonio_ are you sure? I found it
<all-natural> hi all, when i run a prog via sudo say kate or other i get this error X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<all-natural> any ideas?
<trappist> DaSkreech: body=<<BODY ... BODY so there's your body.  then, echo $body | mail -s subject ...
<all-natural> there is more to the error, i just didn't want to spam the channel
<DaSkreech> trappist: >_< bloody ell you are joking
<trappist> DaSkreech: no, it's not as hard as you're making it :)
<DaSkreech> And that allows command substituioun?
<trappist> DaSkreech: inside the heredoc?  I don't know for sure
<kubunte> how to add my languge to kubuntu? i can choose to add only from british and us english, i change country to my but the text in kubuntu are still in english
<joseantonio_> draik sure  i have kubuntu in spanish an well  add printers is agregar impresoras in spanish and y cant see that :S only mmm ADept, ckron
<trappist> I'm mostly a ruby guy :)
<DaSkreech> trappist: Oh it does I tried that before
<zorglu_> !baddevice
<ubotu> baddevice is If you are getting errors similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168  Then please read this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<zorglu_> all-natural: the above url it for you
<macedonia> hi
<all-natural> zorglu, i appreciate the help :D
<zorglu_> all-natural: check them back to ontopic next time :)
<DaSkreech> trappist: can mbox support files?
<joseantonio_> claro Draik
<joseantonio_> :D
<Film905> can anyone point me in the direction of mp3 codecs for Amorak?
<kubunte> i have sound in system (on start and exit and in koffeine) but amarok doesn`t sound when playing mp3. what`s wrong?
<zorglu_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> Film905: above url is for you
<zorglu_> kubunte: same for you :)
<kubunte> zorglu_ thanks
<D4rkly> has anyone got BattleField2 working on Wine i cant even get it to install ? (Got WOW working perfect though)
<kubunte> and i didn`t find answer to: how to add my languge to kubuntu? i can choose to add only from british and us english, i change country to my but the text in kubuntu are still in english
<trappist> DaSkreech: if you mean attachments, yes
<zorglu_> kubunte: there is a page for that , dont remember which tho
<DaSkreech> trappist: Hmm ok
<trappist> DaSkreech: if you mean to do that in a bash script, though, you'll need to do some research.  on how to do the markup, the base64 encoding, etc.
<DaSkreech> trappist: Ahh Ok I'll have to do that for future then
<jpiccolo_> anyone ever do linux from scratch?
<jeff_> Hi, all
<jeff_> I just installed Kubuntu to check it out on a Virtual Machine, and I'm having trouble getting Firefox to install.
<greg__> un franais dans la salle?
<XTorchedX> what's it doing jeff_?
<jeff_> I'm normally a Mandriva guy, so I'm not overly familiar with apt, but when I try apt-get install firefox, it looks like I'm missing some libraries.
<jpiccolo_> getting it to install, its going to be alittle hard to install stuff from the live cd.
<AWOSDev> greg__
<AWOSDev> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jeff_> jpiccolo_: no, it's a full install.  I'm not running off the live CD
<jeff_> This is one of the 3 lines apt complains on: Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.9.0) but it is not installable
<jpiccolo_> when i installed firefox, i did it by going to the site and downloading it
<XTorchedX> use adept jeff_
<jeff_> I added the universal repository by uncommenting the lines in Manage Repositories...
<XTorchedX> you mean the multiversal?
<XTorchedX> did you add multiverse to the end of the lines?
<jeff_> XTorchedX: I tired that at first, but it gave me a nondescript error.  Give me a sec to start the packagem manager.
<jeff_> XTorchedX: No, i think I mean universal.  I'm looking for multiverse, though?
<XTorchedX> you want it to say 'universe multiverse' jeff_
<XTorchedX> wherever it says universe, write multiverse in after it
<jeff_> XTorchedX: in the component column, I would assume.  Ok, I'll try that.  Then fetch updates, etc...
<linux_> hay alguien??
<XTorchedX> just search for firefox in adept
<XTorchedX> and install it through there
<XTorchedX> otherwise you can sudo apt-get
<linux_> hay algun espaol??
<AWOSDev> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jeff_> XTorchedX: Yeah, it sounds like I was just missing multiverse.  THanks for the help.
<XTorchedX> i've been using ubuntu since friday jeff_
<XTorchedX> *kubuntu
<jeff_> XTorchedX: still looks like it won't install.  Adept shows a message in red reading BREAK (install)
<XTorchedX> that's weird
<jeff_> XTorchedX: I think it's the company proxy server that's causing me some issues.  Thanks for the help, I'll make sure it's not anything stupid on my end.
<XTorchedX> did you apply and update after you enabled multiverse repositories?
<XTorchedX> meh
<XTorchedX> i'm going to work
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<zorglu_> ok jeff is gone :)
<kubunte> i can`t find how to add other languages than brithish and us english. who know how to change it?
<zorglu_> ok looking
<zorglu_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Rambo3> in kde ?
<Rambo3> kubuntu in kde or system wide
<zorglu_> not the good command :)
<liviux> excuse me, how I can to do work a .deb package from shell command?
<Rambo3> !info kdebi
<ubotu> Package kdebi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> !language-support
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language-support - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> gngangnanga
<DaSkreech> W00t! I much less than three Linux!
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: excitement makes you loose your english ? :)
<Rambo3> liviux: use:  sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<liviux> Thank you very much
<Rambo3> and:  man dpkg
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: W00t! I much <3 Linux!
<liviux> ok I will do it
<DaSkreech> Slightly better :)
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Yes it does :-(
<lcohen> good afternoon all, I have a KitchenSync-Opensync issue, I am syncing with a SyncML server, I setup everything as mest I could, I hit sync now and I get connected with my Evolution plugin, but the SyncML does not leave 'Ready' any thoughts?
<zorglu_> danmn i look for the answer about language support and kubute is no more there when i got it
<kolin> quick question
<kolin> is there a quicker way when using the konsole then typing out a whole file name
<kolin> like is there a quick complete or something?
<trappist> kolin: type the first few characters and hit tab
<kolin> ahhh...thanks man
<kolin> i appreciate it
<trappist> tab complete is definitely your friend
<kolin> by the way what's the difference between "~$" and "~/"
<kolin> like in the command lines
<ulyssus> Just a little question. What to tip to decompress gzip?
<trappist> never heard of ~$ but ~/ is your home dir
<trappist> ulyssus: gunzip
<ulyssus> thx
<unix_infidel> hey trappist
<trappist> ulyssus: unless it's a gzip-compressed tarball, in which case tar zxf filename.tar.gz
<trappist> hey unix_infidel
<ulyssus> gzip compressed tarball, k
<ulyssus> so why is cd /.xmms/Skins not working?
<unix_infidel> ulyssus: if you're using KDE then you can use ark to unzip things.
<unix_infidel> its a pretty decent gui.
<unix_infidel> or rather, you can use ark from anywhere aslong as you have kdebase installed.
<kolin> since we are on the topic of xmms, does anyone use audioscrobbler with it/
<octan> is it posseble to get sshd to log to another file than /var/log/auth.log ?
<DaSkreech> Man ark is annoying
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: write a gui for 7z in nix.
<DaSkreech> trappist: I've been saying tab is your friend all day :)
<DaSkreech> kolin: ~$ is your prompt most likely
<unix_infidel> ulyssus: if you still desire to use a command prompt tool....
<unix_infidel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tar_%28file_format%29
<unix_infidel> imoh, this is a pretty good reference.
<ulyssus> solved the problem, thank you =)
<Heffa> hi
<ulyssus> hi
<Heffa> ah ... someone's still living ;)
<kunjan> any shell expert in here?
<kunjan> how to get grep/sed/awk to match a string and only print N bytes after it?
<SonicChao> Is there a different KDE Calculator then abaKus? Preferably one that looks like GNOME's
<S_v_e_n> shell here
<S_v_e_n> not her sry
<kunjan> whts a good channel for shell questions?
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a way to get xchat to display "Network Tab" at the end of Channels after autojoin?
<ubuntu__> k
<ubuntu__> i have a HUGE problem
<SonicChao> unix_infidel: #xchat
<ubuntu__> it can't find my harddrive
<ubuntu__> i'm about to RMA it because its dead but only the windows partition
<ubuntu__> i know that the linux partition is okay
<ubuntu__> is there any way to force access to the hard drive
<zorglu_> a good screwdriver can do it :)
<unix_infidel> define force access.
<ubuntu__> just make it find any files on there
<ubuntu__> so i can send it to my other computer
<ubuntu__> i have a bunch of music and pictures
<zorglu_> i think he mean to mount it
<zorglu_> then konqueror to find any file on there
<unix_infidel> ubuntu__: first, change your nick out of channel, secondly, you need to find out which partition your media is on and come back with some semblance of an idea how to mount partitions.
<lupine_85> !info libxine-extracodecs dapper
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<zorglu_> guessing ntfs issue
<unix_infidel> if you KNOW that your partition is blahfs then you need to tell us encryption that you've enabled etc etc.
<unix_infidel> dmesg output in a pastebin would also be good.
<ubuntu__> it says it can't mount it
<ubuntu__> because it cna't find /media/hda1
<unix_infidel> ubuntu__: what errors does it give?
#kubuntu 2006-09-27
<unix_infidel> are you on the live cd?
<ubuntu__> ya
<unix_infidel> IIRC you need to manually mount partitions on the live cd.
<unix_infidel> the installer does it for you in dapper.
<ubuntu__> how
<ubuntu__> no i tried teh installer and i can't find it
<ubuntu__> the drive is corrupt
<ubuntu__> i wanna get something off of it
<ubuntu__> i'm about to RMA it
<zorglu_> relax and describe your problem as accuratly as possible, calmly
<mamgomez> on toy?????????'
<ubuntu__> ok
<unix_infidel> http://www.faqs.org/docs/lnag/lnag_drives.html
<ubuntu__> ok well it can't access the drive
<ubuntu__> i tried formatting and it froze
<epsilom> hi, I have problem with krfb
<ubuntu__> its like if you access a certain part of the drive it freezes the computer
<unix_infidel> who told you to you to format.
<ubuntu__> it couidn't boo into windows
<ubuntu__> i was trying to reinstall windows
<ubuntu__> and i tried formatting
<ubuntu__> but i plugged it into another computer and it found it and the linux partition was there
<ubuntu__> but since it was windows i coudn't pull anything off
<ubuntu__> mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu__> that the error i get when i try to mount it
<zorglu_> you said that you tried to install window on this drive and that window freeze while it is formating the disk ?
<ubuntu__> ya
<ubuntu__> like i said
<zorglu_> hmm no good for you
<ubuntu__> its like it freezes the system when a certain part of teh drive is accessed
<zorglu_> i mean this is likely a crash from the disk
<ubuntu__> maybe a bad sector or something
<ubuntu__> but i'm gonna RMA it
<zorglu_> RMA=?
<ubuntu__> return the drive to western digital and get a new one
<notech> what command did you use to try and mount it?
<ubuntu__> anyways i have to go now
<Acc> wow, life with linux can be easy and colourful, you just have to read and listen precisely.. ;) gn8 everyone, i'm startin to get through this
<ubuntu__> i didn't ugse a command to mount it
<notech> hmm, ok
<epsilom> krfb don't accept more of two conexion, why??
<ubuntu__> private msg the command or something, i'm going to supper
<ubuntu__> or just say it now
<nikkiana> i don't suppose there's a way to create a "minimize all" button to use with my desktop?
<epsilom> help
<notech> ubuntu: you'd need to create a mount point first, then try manually mounting it
<notech> ubuntu: mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /media/some-mount-point
<notech> oops, ubuntu__ ^^
<Tallia1Kubuntu> heeeeelllo!
<ulyssus> hi
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is the edgy release ( kubuntu+1) stable by now?
<Skrot> dapper+1 ;)
<LjL> Tallia1Kubuntu: no, if it were it would be the release version ;)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> was wondering if was well worth to install it
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i mean, not stable.. but pretty stable
<Tallia1Kubuntu> furthermore, isn't KDE4 to be released in this period? is it in dapper+1
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ?
<notech> only you can decide
<kolin> having some trouble installing my hp deskjet 3650, anyone help?
<LjL> well, i don't know, personally i'm sticking with dapper. however there is also a #ubuntu+1 channel where they might know more about edgy
<kolin> it just isn't in the list of available printers
<LjL> Tallia1Kubuntu: there is a *very* experimental version available (not in by default, though) for edgy. it looks just like 3.5 except it crashes more, though (it's codenamed "Krash", you figure...)
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see.. in this case i will wait..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you anyway the release dates for dapper+1 and KDE4 in kubuntu?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<LjL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> october 26
<LjL> for kde4, no idea. i guess the devs have no idea either
<chessmaster> can anyone tell me how i can make kubuntu recognize more than one hard driveat a time
<LjL> chessmaster: well, it should do that without anything special from your part. the primary master should be at /dev/hda, the primary slave at /dev/hdb, secondary master /dev/hdc, secondary slave /dev/hdc
<LjL> hdd that is
<LjL> that is if you're using normal parallel IDE at least
<chessmaster>  well its not recognizing the other harddrives
<LjL> chessmaster: you mean there is no such file as /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd?
<chessmaster> I'll check but when i got storage media it doesnt recognize the other drives
<chessmaster> * go to
<angeTls> salut  tous|hi everybody
<LjL> chessmaster: well, i'm not too familiar with the KDE storage media interface to be honest. by the way, do you know if the drive(s) get recognized in Windows?
<chessmaster> i dont have windows on here
<angeTls> maybe i can help u, what's your problem?
<LjL> chessmaster: ok, well then are you sure the drives are connected correctly, with the slave/master jumpers and all set?
<chessmaster> they are allo set on cable select
<zorglu_> chessmaster: does the bios see the drives ?
<chessmaster> yes
<chessmaster> it recognizes all 4 of them
<zorglu_> how many drives do you have ? acutally pluggedin i mean
<zorglu_> ok you got 4
<zorglu_> chessmaster: ok do "cat /proc/partitions" and put that in pastebin
<LjL> chessmaster: well, for lack of better ideas, let's just see if your system actually is seeing the drives or not. type a      sudo sh -c "head /dev/hda | hd"    where /dev/hda is also /dev/hdb, /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<LjL> chessmaster: you should see the beginning of your HD contents, in hex
<zorglu_> oh i didnt knew hd, always used od but it isnt nice :)
<chessmaster> right now im in then dev file i see hdc hde hde1 hde2 hde5
<LjL> zorglu_: octal... argh =)
<LjL> chessmaster: /dev is a directory, not a file. but... you don't see hda?
<LjL> chessmaster: what's the disk that you booted *from*? (in other words, where is your root partition?)
<chessmaster> nope
<chessmaster> do you mean the name of the drive?
<LjL> chessmaster: no, i mean the /dev/whatever. just type a "df" and see what /dev/ file your "/" partition corresponds to
<LjL> chessmaster: it will say like "/dev/hda2             12136384   5489596   6030296  48% /", if for instance your root partition is on /dev/hda2   (of course this is my output)
<chessmaster> there is no hda
<zorglu_> dumping it to pastbin would be faster :)
<LjL> chessmaster: ok, but then where is it? it will say that
<chessmaster> dev hde1
<chessmaster> dev/hde1
<LjL> chessmaster: ok, and what's that disk phisically? the primary master?
<chessmaster> they should all be on cable select
<LjL> chessmaster: well, that just means that the position on the cable will select... but they still are either primary or secondary, and either master or slave ;)
<LjL> chessmaster: if you're using cable select with an 80-pin cable, the drive on the far end of the cable is the master, and the one in the middle of the cable is the slave
<LjL> chessmaster: also, if you're using an 80-pin cable, you should make sure that the blue (or cyan) end of the cable is the one that connects to the motherboard
<grothesk> Someone familiar with suspend around?
<chessmaster> yes i know i amn working at a computer refurbishment place right now
<grothesk> I need to unload a wlan module. Where do I set the command?
<ulyssus> gorthesk reminds me of linux-club =)
<kolin> having some trouble installing my hp deskjet 3650, anyone help?
<grothesk> ulyssus: You might be right *g*
<zorglu_> rmmod wlanmodulenamedependingofyourconf :)
<grothesk> zorglu_: I want it in the respective suspendscript. But I don't know which onw.
<LjL> chessmaster: well, fact is, other than a hardware configuration problem, i can't think of a reason your drives would show up that way on Ubuntu.  which doesn't mean there is no reason, just means i don't know of one.
<zorglu_> grothesk: neither do i :) but i can tell you that 'lsmod' will list all currently loaded module, and that 'rmmod' will unload them :)
<tobias___> :D
<grothesk> zorglu_: Thanky you. But I knew that already...
<chessmaster> well thx for your help a friend of mine who knows alot more about linux will be here in a few hours
<zorglu_> ok
<zorglu_> 2 disapointed customers in a snap :)
<ulyssus> lol
<grothesk> I know that manually rmmoding that module will suspend my notebook. But I'm a lazy guy and want a script to take care of it.
<LjL> chessmaster: but just out of curiosity... you have no CD readers in that machine?
<LjL> chessmaster: and have you tried asking in #ubuntu too? there's a lot more people there (which can be a good or a bad thing, depends...)
<jimmix> hi, i wanna know how to install xgl and cgw
<kimo> doesnt kubuntu have an edgy repo yet?
<Hawkwind> kimo: It does, but it's recommended you stick with Dapper until Edgy becomes stable and doesn't break all the time
<Junis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEQbfED8cmY
<Hawkwind> !xgl > jimmix
<kimo> Err http://kubuntu.org edgy/main Packages 404 Not Found
<Hawkwind> kimo: Why are you wanting to upgrade to Edgy ?
<Hawkwind> kimo: And it would be edgy main   not edgy/main
<Junis> is true the rumor that ubuntu dont will send the free cds?
<kimo> yeah that's apt's output
<Hawkwind> Junis: Huh ?
<Hawkwind> kimo: Are you running Edgy or Dapper currently ?
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<zorglu_> bad command
<mike__> evenin folks.... anyone got a good recomendation  for an e mail program to use in  kubuntu
<kimo> dapper
<mike__> yes
<grothesk> mike__: kmail.
<kimo> I switched the repo config ... preparing for migration
<mike__> is that already installed?
<zorglu_> mike__: kmail is the official one for kde, but thunderbird is very popular
<zorglu_> aka there is 2 upto you to choose
<zorglu_> yep kmail is already installed
<zorglu_> thunderbird requires 1 line of text to install
<h3sp4wn> mike__: pine / mutt (I use pine but you cannot distribute modified binaries)
<Hawkwind> kimo: Why are you upgrading to Edgy ?  You realize it's not final, still breaks quite often and isn't meant for everyday desktop use quite yet
<zorglu_> or telnet smtp.isp.com 25 :)
<kimo> Hawkwind: yeah I understand
<kolin> what's the right driver format for installing a printer?
<mulliken> Hey there.  Is there someone who can help a Kubuntu noob for a minute?
<zorglu_> i start counting sec... :)
<mike__> I  use t-bird in xp this instalation line you do a sudo command in your terminal?
<h3sp4wn> kolin: /etc/printcap (the syntax is insanely complicated though)
<ben> hey does anyone here have an invitation code to demonoid.com?
<kolin> like
<Hawkwind> ben: Heh, probably the wrong channel to be asking
<kolin> all i want is to install a printer
<zorglu_> mulliken: if you have questions, shoot away
<kolin> and it isn't in the list of HP avaiable
<mulliken> Okay, thanks.  Here goes....
<ben> figured that but thought it was a shot
<zorglu_> mike__: ?
<kolin> so i am trying to get this hpijs driver thing figured out and have no idea what i am doing
<mulliken> I just installed 6.10 from a Linux Magazine DVD, and I have installed it under VMware....
<h3sp4wn> 6.10 is edgy right ?
<mike__> zorglu yes    was talkin about installing  t-bird
<Hawkwind> mulliken: 6.10 or 6.06 ?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Yes
<mulliken> The process of installing VMware tools, calls for compiling some code.  There is a script that performs that function....
<mike__> sorry for time gap
<h3sp4wn> why would a magazine provide edgy ?
<Hawkwind> mulliken: If you truly installed 6.10 then you can get help in #Ubuntu+1 which is the channel for Edgy questions
<mulliken> In order for that script to run, it wants a compliler, and the kernel header modules, and make, of course.
<zorglu_> mike__: what is tbird ?
<ulyssus> thunderbird ;)
<mike__> thunderbird
<deoptima> anyone have a radeon xpress 200m videocard?
<zorglu_> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zorglu_> mulliken: for you
<kolin> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [HP-DeskJet_3650,hpijs] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<mulliken>  The install did not provide those thinsg.  I have used "apt-get" to find make, and gcc-4.0, but I can't find the kernel headers.
<kolin> anyone know why this would be happening?
<zorglu_> mike__: ok put my name in your reply, it helps me follow
<Hawkwind> mulliken: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<LjL> mulliken: follow the build-essential suggestion
<mulliken> Anyone know how I get the kernel headers for the version I am running, using apt-get?
<mulliken> Thanks.
<mulliken> I'll go try that right now.
<zorglu_> mike__: ok do 'sudo apt-get install thunderbird' and it will install it
<h3sp4wn> mulliken: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` (to make certain you get the right ones)
<zorglu_> just install kubuntu 10days ago, coming from fc4, this is a really clear desktop :)
<zorglu_> just a good irc client, a good IM and a good music player
<zorglu_> and the font are better rendered that on fc4
<zorglu_> well it is all good :)
<zorglu_> $ man hd
<zorglu_> Reformatting hd(1), please wait...
<zorglu_> maouaoua pretty scary :)
<Wizman87> If I download the CD or DVD from the Kubuntu website, are they both bootable?
<zorglu_> yep
<Wizman87> Thanks. ^^
<Wizman87> Does it matter which one I get?
<Wizman87> I have an AMD processor
<Wizman87> so should I get AMD64?
<zorglu_> amd64 will cause more trouble as it is not yet well supported by some things
<Wizman87> or the windows version: i386
<Wizman87> does it matter which one I get?
<zorglu_> like web browsing with flash
<Wizman87> I mean.. I have Windows.. but I have an AMD processor
<Wizman87> not 64-bit though
<zorglu_> i will advise for a i386 version
<Wizman87> I assume the i386 is the 32-bit version?
<zorglu_> yep
<zorglu_> work on amd64 too, but in 32bit
<Wizman87> I see, and powerPC are for PowerPC desktops
<zorglu_> yep, mac box
<Wizman87> thank you once again ^^
<unix_infidel> power pc platforms, that means laptops, desktops etc etc
<Wizman87> I'll download the i386, thanks
<zorglu_> i just love kubuntu :)
<MadRabbit> what do I need to make my own cursor? I made my own for windows (I have vision problems).  or can I somehow convert my *.cur* to whatever it needs to be in linux?
<zorglu_> the little OSD from amarok when a new song is starting, all nice and slick :)
<zorglu_> it is in the theme of kde somewhere... dunno where
<zorglu_> is there a kde-art channel
<ulyssus> OSD?
<zorglu_> On Screen Display
<zorglu_> stuff which appears on screen but which are not windows
<ulyssus> sure, it is =)
<cpk2> I need help with how to edit my xorg.conf so I can pick different screen resolutions
<MadRabbit> to put kubuntu on a dell inspiron laptop; the desktop cd will do that ok?
<cpk2> i tried figuring it out for myself, that didnt turn out very well =P
<ulyssus> cpk2: 'sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf' should help
<cpk2> ulyssus: i know how to edit it =) but when i tried adding resolutions into the modelines x didnt like it
<josh_> whats up people
<josh_> got a question
<josh_> anyone know a place where i can find a good speed test?
<josh_> my cable company is yanking me around
<simon__> hi everyone
<simon__> can someone give me a quick heads up why k3b doesnt burn anything over 4 gig?
<Hawkwind> simon__: Seems weird, as I burn stuff with k3b over 4GB all the time.  4.4GB to be exact
<cpk2> Need help editing my xorg.conf so I can have more than !one! screen resolution.  Tried adding resolutions into the modelines and it didnt like that =\
<simon__> hmm thnx hawkwind must be a setting ive got wrong
<simon__> nero linux burns over 4 gig fine
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Using nvidia ?
<yantux> hi, anyone can help me with installation kubuntu
<cpk2> Hawkwind: yes
<yantux> simon_ u speak spanish?
<cpk2> propietary drivers
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Hold on, I'll give you my xorg.conf file
<simon__> no
<paran_> simon__: are you using fat32?
<simon__> hmm good point
<Hawkwind> cpk2: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/123
<yantux> when i reboot, the system says: unable to mount root, kernel panic
<yantux> :(
<simon__> ext3
<Hawkwind> cpk2: I'm using Nvidia with TwinView so that xorg.conf should help you
<cpk2> Hawkwind: thanks =D
<paran_> simon__: ok. i guessed it might be on a windows partition with fat32. fat32 can't handle files bigger than 4G
<Hawkwind> cpk2: No problem
<yantux> ?
<cpk2> Hawkwind: wow, your "screen" section is so much simplier than mine
<simon__> nah definately ext3 file structure
<simon__> but good point anyway
<simon__> ill use nero linux till i can work out why k3b doesnt like over 4 gig
<yantux> when i reboot, the system says: unable to mount root, kernel panic
<yantux> and i don't enter to system :(
<simon__> does everyone like the new beta driver (nvidia)
<simon__> cant seem to get tv out working correctly to display a copy of my monitor though
<cpk2> Hawkwind: see heres the funny thing i have more than one mode in the xorg
<Hawkwind> cpk2: You should be able to edit the resolution line accordingly and then just use my xorg.conf and it should work
<Hawkwind> cpk2: I got mine from someone else when I first started on Kubuntu and it worked without issue
<cpk2> Hawkwind: i have those modes and more that you have under "display" so I dont really understand what would need to be changed?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: What resolution(s) are your monitors running at ?
<cpk2> just one monitor
<cpk2> at 1024x768
<Hawkwind> I thought you were trying to do two monitors ?
<cpk2> i hope i didnt typo an s in there...
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Ohhhhh, I read it wrong, sorry
<cpk2> hmm i suppose i didnt really say either way
<Hawkwind> I thought you were trying to do dual monitors, sorry
<cpk2> no problem, just happy someone is trying to help me =)
<Hawkwind> cpk2: So don't use my xorg.conf :P
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Though I can do the three resolutions listed in my xorg.conf if that makes you feel any better
<cpk2> lol
<Hawkwind> cpk2: That is, if I were to use just one monitor, but I use dual monitors
<fildo_> matrox card rocks with dual monitor
<luis_> hi
<cpk2> Hawkwind: thats the thing, i have more than one resolution listed but i cant use them
<supergreg> sorry for being offtopic, but does anyone know how to get help with java on this network? Cannot join #java because I need to be identified etc. Just a hint would be good. Channel-listing shows no channels on this network...
<cpk2> you could just go to the freenode site and register...
<supergreg> aha, so there's a site! Thanks, will do.
<cassidy> hey guys
<cassidy> would somone want to help me out for a sec? My sound quit working out of no where and i dont know what to do :(
<cassidy> wait.... brb
<||arifaX> I lost my desktop icons. reboot works to bring them back (happened before) whatelse can I do without rebooting?
<NameNomad> I have .m4a and .wma music files, how can I get them to play correctly in amaroK?
<NameNomad> I'm trying to look at amaroK scripts, but I've got no idea what I'm looking for
<rawrness> Its nice to be back in linux
<rawrness> finaly got windows to work   if you could call windooze working.
<rawrness> its sad that family refuses to learn.
<simon__> hey does ne1 know a way to hold your prefered view options in konqueror when viewing your files, im sick of constantly switching from folder view to detailed view which is what i like?
<cpk2> ||arifaX: i suppose just restarting x would bring them back but that is still pretty drastic
<NameNomad> does anyone know how to get .wma and .m4a files to work in amaroK or Kaffeine?
<simon__> ive searched and searched to no avail
<cpk2> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cassidy> Hey, would somone want to tell me how to get my sound working again? I got one of those stupid sound blaster audigy se cards (ca0106), It was working but then when i turned on my computer one day it was gone
<cassidy> anyone?
<rawrness> Somethings are just evil.......
<rawrness> have you tryed smacking your computer?
<rawrness> abuse tends to help
<cassidy> lol i havent tryed that no
<rawrness> Theres also the threating to throw out the window.
<rawrness> works great in appartments
<rawrness> I don't think anyones up...
<rawrness> sleepyheads.
<cpk2> sleepyheads?
<cpk2> its 5;30 pm here
<rawrness> yup
<rawrness> Btw i want to make a alert message for windows that never ends unless you ctrl alt delete it
<rawrness> i heard you can make one with visual basic.net is there a linux  equiv i cna do this with?
<rawrness> excuse my poor spelling though.
<simon__> hey does ne1 know a way to hold your prefered view options in konqueror when viewing your files, im sick of constantly switching from folder view to detailed view which is what i like?
<cassidy> #join alsa
<caseyomah> Okay, I had amaroK installed on Ubuntu with package kubuntu-desktop installed, and now with my install of Kubuntu from CD it doesn't have all the features. Why? How do I get back the "Repeat album", "Random album" and ID3 multi-tab dialog?
<Dr_willis> simon__,  ya know - i never noticed a way either..
<Dr_willis> simon__,  the #KDE guys may know a way
<simon__> np Dr willis thnx for the tip
<Dr_willis> simon__,  thers some sort of  'save layout/session/' featire -but i dont think the default kde layout under kubuntu has many examples
<simon__> hmmm might be a way to do it
<Dr_willis> i found a bunch of exampkles once.. one with a file manager window above, and a shell below. :P
<Dr_willis> that was my fav.
<caseyomah> Okay, I had amaroK installed on Ubuntu with package kubuntu-desktop installed, and now with my install of Kubuntu from CD it doesn't have all the features. Why? How do I get back the "Repeat album", "Random album" and ID3 multi-tab dialog?
<simon__> awesome ive worked it out
<simon__> want to know dr willis
<Dr_willis> sure
<simon__> 1 sec slow typer
<simon__> start konqueror
<simon__> get your prefered view happening
<simon__> press settings, then save view profile
<simon__> and save it
<simon__> whallaaa
<simon__> restart konqueror and prefered view should stick
<simon__> follow all that? did it work for you?
<simon__> has been bugging me for mnths
<Dr_willis> lol
<cpk2> know whats been bugging me? I only have !one! screen resolution to pick from
<Dr_willis> theres klot of view profiles you can download also  :P
<cpk2> and if anyone has any advice to lend it would be greatly appreciated
<simon__> yer what some cool ones dr willis
<Dr_willis> edit the xorg.conf to allow others
<cpk2> i have more than one resolution in xorg already
<Dr_willis> simon__,  i like the one with file manager on top. and terminal on the bottom
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  its not using them then. as far as i know - the info comes from that file
<Dr_willis> not that i ever change res. :P
<word> when trying to mount an nfs share from one computer on my network it er...doesn't do anything..it stays at 0% all the other computers on the network don't have a problem
<caseyomah> How do you open terminal  in konqueror?
<Dr_willis> ya mean the Konsole menu item?
<software_> ayuda en espaol
<caseyomah> I mean split konqueror into File manager/terminal.
<software_> cual es el link para la ayude en espaol?
<Dr_willis> Its a menu item.. i forget where :P
<Jucato> caseyomah: F8
<Dr_willis> lets see
<cpk2> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jucato> Press F8...
<Dr_willis> yea f8 does it
<Dr_willis> never knew that
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk2> where is the xorg logfile?
<Dr_willis>     /var/log/
<Dr_willis> would be my guess. :P
<Phoenix1701> Hey folks...  I got bit by the kernel update nvidia driver problem, but the updated restricted drivers package didn't fix things for me.  I've heard that the corrected drivers were only provided for the 386 kernel, and I'm running the 686 kernel.  Anyone have news or help to share on this?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive not noticed any problem..
<Dr_willis> perhaps i will wait a wile for my next update. :P been a few days
<Phoenix1701> Well, this last update was about a week ago, but as I said, the fix seemed not to apply to my configuration even though the original problem did...  so I have to start up using the old kernel.
<cpk2> lol the logfile says "do i need RAC? no i dont"
<Dr_willis> Well do you?!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Phoenix1701> So, I'm guessing no one here has the lowdown on this?
<not_benh> just checking before I go and totaly screw something up, if I want to track Edgy/testing then just s/dapper/edgy/ in etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade... .correct?
<rawrness> I am thinking about buying a tv card for my computer any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> check the Mythtv sites./boards for recoomned cards
<rawrness> thanks
<software_> ocupo ayuda con el ark
<software_> a need help whit the ark
<software_> don't work the program
<caseyomah> Okay, how do I properly mount a vfat (/dev/hdb1) with rwx access to everyone using automount?
<Jucato_> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<software_> necesito ayuda en espaol porque no soy muy bueno con el ingles
<software_> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Jucato_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Jucato_> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<software_> gracias
<Dr_willis> Benu Nochos...
<Dr_willis> Churro Grande!
<rawrness> bean  nachos yum!
<Dr_willis> Bean Churros!
<Dr_willis> I made CheeseCake today. :P
<rawrness> OT: eating cheesecake
<Dr_willis> THey got cheesecake filling allready made in a tub like butter. :P  I almost dident put it in a Pie Shell.
* Dr_willis goes back to eating
<rawrness> i am making a dvd any one know anyway to get all the vol at the same level?
<jj_> volume normalizer
<rawrness> and what has that?
<jj_> you can get a plugin for xmms
<jj_> just google volume normalizer
<rawrness> myth tv looks kickass
<jj_> it is
<jj_> im still on 0.19, i need to get 0.20
<StrudelNinja> Hey. I finally got sound in firefox but now I'm not getting any after I close amaroK. Is there any way to kill anything that may be using the sound or something?
<rawrness> I take it though i can't use my pc as a pc afterwards though
<jj_> why not?
<rawrness> Scratch that then.
<Hawkwind> StrudelNinja: sudo fuser -k /dev/dsp
<caseyomah> Does automount autounmount when done on hdds?
<bLaZeD> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Jucato_> caseyomah: afaik, no
<word> when trying to mount an nfs share from one computer on my network it er...doesn't do anything..it stays at 0% all the other computers on the network don't have a problem and...apparently after half an hour it says it isn't available?
<diswill> need help with klamav
<menace> whats the problem? maybe we can help
<jj_> word, what OS are you trying to transfer from
<diswill> autoscan process dies unexpecitly after about 3 to 5 seconds
<word> jj_: both are linux kubuntu it has no problem mounting a file exported from mine :-/ but it won't let me mount it's
<dietguy> is kubuntu, the distribtor of linux with lots of cool editing software for video and sound?
<jj_> nope
<dietguy> which one is
<jj_> its just ubuntu with KDE
<jj_> any of them
<Dr_willis> pick what software ya want.. and install it.
<dietguy> ubuntu is?  I download it and abuntu was a run in windows thing. What the hell is that about
<jj_> have you read the guide
<menace> yea, ive been wondering myself what the difference is between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Jucato_> I think he's talking about the free software that can be installed on Windows using the Dapper Desktop CD?
<jj_> one uses gnome and the other uses KDE
<dietguy> I want free stuff like a photoshop and adobe premeire editor as well as something like foundry audio loops
<menace> thats the only difference jj?
<jj_> yep
<Jucato_> menace: yes
<menace> diet guy: wine
<Dr_willis> "TheOpenCD" has a lot of Free/GPL software for windows.
<diswill> that is what I thought
<word> dietguy: some are in development...kino is pretty good from what i've heard
<dietguy> I want to run linux with the same kind of GUI as windows. does it exist or is everything type command?
<menace> kubuntu has a GUI...
<Dr_willis> I think dietguy  needs to go do some basic research.
<jj_> there are tons of GUI's
<menace> why would you want windows over linux's?
<Dr_willis> and download a live cd and try it.
<dietguy> thats why im here
<dietguy> asking
<dietguy> stop being an elitist
<menace> just stick with the linux GUI
<dietguy> ?
<jj_> download the unbuntu live CD, burn it, and boot your computer from CD drive
<Dr_willis> Do some reading. and look at the live cd's.
<dietguy> i dont know anything about it
<Jucato> dietguy: Linux is different from Windows in many ways. it does have a GUI, so you won't have to type in commands most of the time
<jj_> word, sorry
<jj_> possibly check your permissions?
<menace> O.o i need to register my name
<dietguy> so what would you recommend for me. What distributor
<dietguy> thats free
<Jucato> dietguy: care to do some reading?
<dietguy> with editing stuff
<jj_> kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Mosta ll of them are free.
<dietguy> I guess I have to since no one will help me out
<Dr_willis> and you can install any of that stuff on most any of them.
<jj_> you might need to download some editing stuff though
<dietguy> thank you jj
<Jucato> dietguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html to get you a bit introduced to Linux (Chapter 2 specifically)
<dietguy> kubuntu is the best for me then?
<jj_> I would think so
<Dr_willis> Best - depends on your needs.. Kubuntu is very well done.
<CVirus> dietguy: what are you specs ?
<lupine_85> or fvwm ;)
<jj_> for image editing, use the gimp
<menace> lupine: fvwm?
<CVirus> your*
<dietguy> i want video editing stuff and audio stuff and photoshop stuff
<Jucato> Kubuntu is easy to use, free, and comes in one CD only. but you would need more than a dial up connection if you want more software
<CVirus> menace: dont bother
<menace> ok sorry
<lupine_85> looks very much like windos
<dietguy> does it run windows software?
<dietguy> i have 3D studio max
<menace> dietguy: download wine
<CVirus> can we please stop confusing the guy ?
<Dr_willis> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dietguy> oh ok.. wine is to run windows platform?
<menace> yes
<jj_> dietguy, might I ask why you want to run linux?
<dietguy> im told it doesnt crash as much and is safer to use on the internet with its firewall
<dietguy> and windows crashes max
<jj_> technically, it has no built in firewall
<jj_> other than tables
<lupine_85> iptables is a built-in firewall...
<jj_> yeah
<Dr_willis>  and the frirewall in itself dosent actually make it safer. :)
<dietguy> does iptables come with linux?
<lupine_85> heh, true
<dietguy> well, i was told it makes it harder for people to intrude
<Dr_willis> iptables is the user interface to the firewalling features of the kernel.
<jj_> its more the fact that you arent succeptable(sp?) to viruses
<lupine_85> but ubuntu also has no open ports by default
<Dr_willis> and no spyware, or other crud-ware
<lupine_85> as such, it's inherently safer than windows with it's smb, cifs, mssql, etc, etc
<lupine_85> oh, and UPnP of course
<menace> the computer teacher at my school says it doesnt matter if you have linux, your just as likely to get viruses and spyware.
<lupine_85> what a joke
<dietguy> Kubuntu  have spyware?
<jj_> but just know if you are going to try and run windows software on linux, its going to be a PITA
<Dr_willis> Hes wrong  men. plain and simple.
<lupine_85> your computer teacher doesn't haver a clue then ;)
<menace> lol
<menace> he runs SuSe
<Dr_willis> Well that explains it all.
<menace> ok?
<Dr_willis> :)
<lupine_85> SuSE has sshd open and running by default...
<menace> oooh
<lupine_85> at least opensuse 10.1 does
<jj_> that sucks. lol
<CVirus> dietguy: Linux doesnt have spy ware
<CVirus> can we please stop confusing the new comer ?
<Dr_willis> just ssh running isent that big a deal. of course it depends on its specific configs.
<lupine_85> it has rootkits instead
<dietguy> ok cool. Last question
<lupine_85> and exploits
<dietguy> Will Kubuntu find all my drivers. Audio and such
<jj_> what cards?
<lupine_85> they're bigger in linux than spyware or viruses, but still much less of a problem
<dietguy> its an old laptop, i dont have specs on it :(
<Dr_willis> depends on the devices.
<jj_> then probably
<CVirus> dietguy: indeed ... Kubuntu works with most hardware out of the bos ... but some hardware isnt supported under linux
<lupine_85> old generally == supported
<StrudelNinja> Ok, I'm definitely not getting ANY sound in flash in firefox or IE6 in Wine
<dietguy> its like 4 years old. Its an HP
<lupine_85> StrudelNinja: aoss firefox ?
<lupine_85> does konqueror get sound?
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu/Kubuntu is one of the best disrto ive ran on my laptops
<CVirus> Dr_willis: same here
<menace> strudel, is amarok or any other multimedia device open?
<jj_> any professional audio cards probably wont have drivers
<Dr_willis> no driver for that Creative Xi-Fi yet i think either.
<dietguy> OK, im going to install Kubuntu. When I install wine, is it pretty self explanitory or is it a big process to run stuff
<StrudelNinja> Nope
<dietguy> nope its not easy or..
<Dr_willis> wine is a complex tool. that is worth reading up on - theres a LOT of tweaking that can be done with it for specific apps.
<lupine_85> just "wine /path/to/.exe"
<lupine_85> it might work for a paritcular app, it might not
<StrudelNinja> all I have open is FF, konvo, knotes, and gAIM
<jj_> dietguy, you might want to look into some linux equivelents also
<menace> odd.
<lupine_85> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<menace> tried a restart?
<StrudelNinja> yeah just did
<StrudelNinja> no luck
<menace> weird
<dietguy> oh, there is no "Click on icon" runs auto feature?
<StrudelNinja> I've had it work ONCE since I started
<dietguy> i have to type command? :.
<lupine_85> you can do that too
<StrudelNinja> and it stopped shortly after
<jj_> look into audacity, the gimp, and blender
<menace> usually when that happens to me, it have to exit out of armarok then restart firefox strudel
<lupine_85> the first time you double-click on a .exe it'll ask you what to run it with - you just say wine
<lupine_85> then double-clicking .exe files will work
<StrudelNinja> konq won't even load any flashes
<Dr_willis> best to not rely on just doubleclicking .exe's  :)
<dietguy> ok.. im gonna go install it. Do I have to reinstall all my softwares? Do I have to partitian my harddrive or run it on the same drive letter?
<StrudelNinja> I've had almost no luck with flash ever since I installed
<jj_> you have to repartition
<jj_> and you wont have drive letters
<dietguy> so split it to another letter?
<Dr_willis> Linux instslls on its own hard drive partitions.. the idea of a 'drive letter' does not exist.
<Dr_willis> :P
<dietguy> no?
<jj_> you will have hda's
<dietguy> sounds scarey
<Dr_willis> windows wont see the linxu partition at all.
<menace> sudo apt-get remove flash, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get install flash?
<Dr_willis> windows is scary how it handles drives.
<lupine_85> repartition your hard drive in windows. resize the windows partition so you've got some free space
<dietguy> do I have to purge my system of windows?
<lupine_85> no :)
<lupine_85> do ^ that^
<dietguy> purge it out?
<Dr_willis> Linux is its own os..   it dont need windoiws.. but it can coexist with it.
<lupine_85> then choose option 2 in the installer
<lupine_85> no, resize the windows partition
<dietguy> I know.. but i thought I could run both at ddifferent times
<jj_> you can
<dietguy> ok so use Partitian magic then
<dietguy> split it
<Dr_willis> a Live cd  that runs gparted - is good to use to repartition the windows drives.
<jj_> nope
<dietguy> guh  im confused
<Dr_willis> You boot to one os, or the other.. simple.
<dietguy> I dont know how to make a bootable disk No one ever taught me :(
<jj_> you just need free, unpartitioned space on your HD
<Dr_willis> You dont need a bootable disk
<lupine_85> partition magic is your best bet for resizing a windows partition
<dietguy> lupine, so yes?
<dietguy> use that
<menace> dude guys, just tell diet to but a secondary harddrive and install it on the second harddrive....
<jj_> too complicated
<Dr_willis> I have 6 hard drives. :P
<lupine_85> dietguy: yes, partition magic
<lupine_85> ubuntu/gparted "might" work, but I've seen it kill at least one ntfs partition
<Dr_willis> or Live CD + Gparted
<menace> dr_willis, all plugged in and usable at one time?
<dietguy> how much space is Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> menace,  yea. :P got spme extra controller cards
<jj_> gparted has been known to be a serious ntfs killer
<menace> jj: it took me 5 minutes to do that and i knew nothing about linux
<jj_> lol
<menace> dr_willis: omfg, your the master
<Dr_willis> menace,  gotta have room for the porn! :)
<menace> rofl yea
* lupine_85 hides teh pr0nz
<menace> lol i thought i was the only one here that got a new harddrive just for porn....
<Dr_willis> well porn and ROMS
<Dr_willis> :)
<menace> Snes or what?
<Dr_willis> all sorts.
<menace> koo
<menace> my friend found a ps2 and xbox emulator :D
<lupine_85> hehe
<menace> idk if its lagit(sp) though
<Dr_willis> the idea of a xbox emulator..  is amusing.
<Dr_willis> the PS1 emulators out are amazing.
<rawrness> very much
<rawrness> so
<lupine_85> well, it's all about the hardware in the end
<Dr_willis> the Amiga emulator is kicking also.,
<menace> never seen them
<lupine_85> graphics card especially
<StrudelNinja> Even after I uninstalled and reinstalled both flash plugins for firefox, neither worked. one crashed firefox, and I have no audio on the other
<lupine_85> !!!!UAE!!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UAE!!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rawrness> i can happly play my ff games even though my ps2 broke
<lupine_85> ooops
<menace> lol
<rawrness> stupid 2 year olds and high places
<cpk2> anyone know anything about iptables and masquerade?
<Dr_willis> not tried the PS2 emulators.. seems that would take a lot of power in a system
<rawrness> much so
<lupine_85> cpk2: firestarter will do it easily for you
<menace> i need a new graphics card and a few gigs of ram...too phracking poor though
<lupine_85> otherwise check the netfilter homepage
<rawrness> 2 gigs of ramm on cruiel about 120 bucks
<StrudelNinja> I wish I could just make flash work ><
<rawrness> flash is evil
<rawrness> do your computer think it have flash strudel?
<StrudelNinja> yeah
<rawrness> then you need java
<StrudelNinja> flash animation plays, but I have no audio
<StrudelNinja> have it
<rawrness> ahh
<menace> get automatix!!!!!!!!!
<rawrness> i know that problem
<lupine_85> aoss firefox ?
* Dr_willis runs from Automatix
<StrudelNinja> someone told me to run "ln -s /tmp/.esd-1000 /tmp/.esd" but that doesn't do anything
* menace gets firestarter
<StrudelNinja> aoss?
<sh4d3z> is there a substitute for win movie maker?
<rawrness> you have to edit somefile
<menace> dr_willis: it didnt work for you?
<Dr_willis> menace,  ive seen many a people in here - who got their systems trasked by automatix.
<Dr_willis> easyubuntu works ok.. and is safer i hear.
<menace> sh4d3z: www.kde-apps.org...check that out brother
<Dr_willis> but i perfer to install my own stuff.
<sh4d3z> thanx
<menace> ah, it hasnt messed me up
<menace> wait shadez,  www.kde-apps.org
<rawrness> automatrix takes the  whole point out linux in my opnion
<menace> i just got it for frostwire
<rawrness> <- likes to do it him slef
<Dr_willis> automatix has a very inteesting and flame filled history.
<sh4d3z> haha i actually clicked on that first one lol thanx again
<menace> lol np
* menace pee's his pants
<menace> I HAVE NMAP
<menace> WO0T
<lupine_85> ph33r!
<Dr_willis> nmap -s 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> nmap -Sp 127.0.0.1
<menace> wtf
<lupine_85> can j00 hax0r my b0xen?
<Dr_willis> heh
<menace> firestarter is scary
<menace> made my screen go dark
<joseantonio> #ayuda
<joseantonio> I cant reproduce kaffeine and amarok  any mp3  i cant
<menace> say again?
<joseantonio> no se reproduce ningun mp3 con kaffeine  ni amarok que puedo hacer
<joseantonio> ?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<jj_> dr willis, how much space do you have total?
* menace is a first year spanish student
<Dr_willis> jj_,  i never added it all up.. actually i got some removed at the moment.. my fileserver died.. i need to put the d4ives in the new one.
<rawrness> <- refuses to learn spanish cause all the illegal mexicans where he lives,
<menace> lol
<Dr_willis> several 250's a few 300's and a handfull of 120's
<menace> you dont live in america do you rawrness?
<joseantonio> in kubuntu,  amarok  and kaffeine,  cant reproduce or play  mp3
<menace> ooooh
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rawrness> yes
<menace> lol
<menace> same here
<rawrness> thus the illegal part*
<jj_> when you said you had a ton of controllers, you made me think of this guy - http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1006837&page=1&pp=20
<menace> omfg dr_willis
<rawrness> i am sure anywhere else has lots of illegal mexicans
<rawrness> that just walzed over the border
<joseantonio> wha th
<Dr_willis> Mythbusters - The Immigrant Catapult.
<Dr_willis> :P
<menace> hahahah
<rawrness> XD
<joseantonio> .
<StrudelNinja> brb, let's see if this works
<amadeus> Can someone help me? I need to know what to do with a debian file after i download it?
<[-KaSatKa-] > Have they made a fix for the screensaver error?
<Dr_willis> dpkg -i whatever.deb
<Dr_willis> with a sudo infront. :P
<Dr_willis> for good luck
<amadeus> lol thank
<cpk2> lupine_85: i dont really want to get firestarter to do just one small thing, my room mate uses slack and set he got his laptop to access the web through his slackware box by just doing one command
<amadeus> you
<cpk2> but he cant remember what it was
<jj_> Dr_willis, ^^^ that guy has 5.19tb in one box, you wanna talk about porn...
<cpk2> dont know why i put set in that sentence
<Dr_willis> jj_,  must be HighDef Porn!
<joseantonio> dammit
<menace> rofl
<menace> whats the difference in slack and kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> slackware is a totally different disrto
<cpk2> iptables is still the same
<lupine_85> iptables -A NAT <something> -j MASQUERADE
<menace> ok, how drwill?
<lupine_85> don't ask me what <something> is
<[-KaSatKa-] > Have they made a fix for the screensaver error?
<lupine_85> man iptables or check the netfilter website
<cpk2> reading the *huge* man
<Dr_willis> slackware is slackware.. :P kubuntu is a debian related/variant/offspring.
<menace> ok
<Dr_willis> differept package managers, different init systems...
<menace> slack is more for hacking maybe?
<cpk2> lol
<cpk2> slack is diy
<cpk2> maybe i need to have a postrouting and prerouting rule?
<menace> anyone here tried the backtracker distro?
<Dr_willis> slack is sort of old-skool in ways. :P go ask in #slackware I guess
<StrudelNinja> ok so rawrness I tried your first link and got http://pastebin.ca/183653
<rawrness> have you tryed the 2ed one?
<StrudelNinja> about to
<rawrness> 2ed one better
<rawrness> i doed number 2
<StrudelNinja> bash: aoss: command not found
<amadeus> the depackaging of the debian file is not working... can someone help?
<jj_> whats a good p2p client for kubuntu?
<menace> frostwire
<jj_> gnutella network?
<menace> yes
<jj_> thanks
<menace> np
<rawrness> frostwire is good if your used to limewire
<rawrness> same thing just blue.
<menace> yea
<menace> whats gnutella?...i know frostwire has it but...what is it?
<jj_> its just a network
<menace> ok
<StrudelNinja> rawrness: I can't aoss firefox
<jj_> anonymous searching
<jj_> and its not centralized like napster was
<rawrness> then go down more
<rawrness> its like th 5th thingy down
<rawrness> you edit firefox so it uses aoss sted of oss
<StrudelNinja> by eKlipSe?
<rawrness> i think
<rawrness> whats the url again
<StrudelNinja> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-233751.html
<StrudelNinja> let's see if it worked
<will> what's the command for delete?  anyone?
<StrudelNinja> ok I have sound now
<menace> apt-get remove (insert program)
<rawrness> yay
<menace> koo strudel
<rawrness> and i helped my 2ed person
<StrudelNinja> let's see if it will KEEP working...
<StrudelNinja> thanks
<cpk2> will: rm?
<will> menace: does that work for a file?
<menace> just right click and delete will
<cpk2> will: cli is rm
<will> yah, it wouldn't give me permission so I was going to try the terminal
<will> I'm very new to this, if you can't tell
<cpk2> terminal is rm
<will> thx
<menace> sudo rm (file)...right?
<cpk2> yeah
<menace> im new, too
<cpk2> you might need to do a recursive rm
<Phoenix1701> Hope no one minds my asking this question again: I got bit by the kernel update nvidia driver problem, but the updated restricted drivers package didn't fix things for me.  I've heard that the corrected drivers were only provided for the 386 kernel, and I'm running the 686 kernel.  Anyone have news or help to share on this?  Do I have any recourse?
<amadeus> i need help installing a debian package.. can someone help me?
<jj_> whats wrong
<menace> amadeus, right click install?
<amadeus> crap.... i'm an idiot
<amadeus> thanks, menace
<jj_> lol
<menace> lol np
<will> I'm trying to repair my adept after java fucked it up.  I've got a forum http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=473263 but I'm still having trouble solving the problem
<will> anyone worked through this before?
<menace> is it locked?
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jj_> can you do a forced remove?
<will> menace: yes.  I've deleted the lock file as instructed in the forum, however it comes right back (the guy in the forum had the same problem)
<will> menace: they sort of lost me after that
<claydoh> there may be more than 1 lock file
<jj_> what happens when you open adept?
<claydoh> in different dirs
<will> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=473263
<will> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<claydoh> use the find files in the kmenu to search for 'lock' in 'var' and delete them
<jj_> have you tried sudo adept?
<menace> does anyone know how to access a primary harddrive (running windows) from a secondary harddrive (running linux)
<will> claydoh: I've already deleted it
<jj_> without rebooting?
<claydoh> all of them, there may be others in other locations
<will> claydoh: when I restart adept the lock file returns
<will> claydoh: I've tried sudo adept.  and I've restarted
<jj_> menace, do you mean boot windows in linux, or just mount the drive?
<will> claydoh: I'll search
<menace> just mount the drive so i can access the files on the primary harddrive from my secondary harddrive
<claydoh> then delete those, and install a program called Synaptic
<claydoh> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<claydoh> in a terminal
<jj_> you should just be able to mount that disk?
<claydoh> that is a better, bug free package manager
<menace> i tried to go to system menu>39g media
<menace> but i get this error
<menace> Could not mount device.The reported error was:mount: can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<will> claydoh: I'm a few steps back, but I searched for 'lock' and found three.  deleted all. restarted adept. same error.  searched again and all three returned.
<jj_> strange. thats beyond my knowledge
<menace> ok
<menace> will i had this problem yesterday
<menace> but i cant remember how they fixed it
<Phoenix1701> menace: For the record, I'm having the very same problem.
<Phoenix1701> I imagine adding it to the fstab manually would probably fix it, but I refuse to do that on principle. ;)
<menace> its an easy fix
<will> menace: trying to install java?
<menace> no
<menace> trying to open adept
<claydoh> yes, as adept is buggy, delete those again, and install synaptic as I noted above
<moparisthebest> can I tell how much harddrive space is left from the command line?
<jk-> moparisthebest: df -h
<moparisthebest> thanks
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: Is Synaptic really that much better than Adept?  Or is this personal preference speaking?
<will> claydoh: got this error E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<menace> yea do that will
<will> claydoh: btw, why doesn't control-c work in the terminal?
<claydoh> synaptic won't cause the problems that adept is
<claydoh> tho in edgy adept is trouble free
<will> edgy?
<claydoh> will: then run the command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<claydoh> the next version of Kubuntu
<will> do I need to get that?
<claydoh> not now
<will> still bug-filled?
<Phoenix1701> Huh.  Will Synaptic let me get this mythical restricted driver package that will make my nvidia driver work and allow me to boot?  'Cause that'd be keen.
<claydoh> alpha/beta stgae
<will> word
<Phoenix1701> will: It's not even remotely close to release at this point; I'd stay away for now.
<claydoh> mythical?
<will> claydoh: I just did the dpkg...  what was that for (trying to slowly learn what I'm doing)
<jj_> i wish installing stuff in linux was easier
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: Well, it definitely exists for 386...  but I've got the 686 kernel, and no one seems to be able to tell me if there's an analogous package for that or where to get it.
<jk-> jj_: as opposed to 'apt-get install <program>' ?
<menace> jj: get automatix if you dont like the installation
<menace> but
<menace> i've heard a bunch of people say it's bad code and messed up theyre system
<jj_> its just there is always something different with every program
<menace> but i havnt had any problem with it
<Kyral> IT IS!!
<claydoh> if you install 'nvidia-glx" by whatever means, it will install the restricted-modules as well
<claydoh> will: i think it just cleans up whatever was interrupted safely
<Phoenix1701> Hmm...  I'll see if I can do that.  Would it be best to boot up into the previous kernel so I can use Adept, or just apt-get it from the command line?
<will> claydoh: k.     so do I need to re do the apt-get?
<claydoh> if you have the 656 kernel, it will install the correct linux-restricted-nodules
<claydoh> will: yes, to install synaptic
<jj_> doesnt synaptic come standard with ubuntu?
<claydoh> iether way will be good. Phoenix1701
<claydoh> jj it does for Ubuntu, but Kubuntu uses adept
<jj_> ok
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: It says I already have the latest version.  :/
<claydoh> but for dapper  usually recommend Synaptic
<claydoh> will: good its installed
<Phoenix1701> ?
<claydoh> it should be in the System menu, but it may not show up until you log out/log im
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: So assuming it's telling the truth and I really do have the latest version of nvidia-glx, what else might be the problem?
<moparisthebest> is gzip better compression than bzip2?
<claydoh> Phoenix1701: then you need to enable it, either manually in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<will> claydoh: was that a question or can you somehow see what I'm doing?
<claydoh> or try this command:'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<claydoh> then restart x (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<claydoh> will: ?
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: I did that last command from the root command line prompt, and although it appeared to run, X still wouldn't start.
<Phoenix1701> "Module nvidia not found"
<claydoh> then reboot?
<will> claydoh: you said "good, it's installed" just when I had installed it.  got a little creeped out.
<menace> lol
* claydoh has sooper-dooper powers
<will> claydoh: but I installed it and thanks.
<will> claydoh: is synaptic a java made program?
<claydoh> no
<will> claydoh: or did it automatically finish my java install, because I had to agree to a java license agreement
<claydoh> probably
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: Reboot didn't help...  still "module nvidia not found"
<will> claydoh: cool.  I like the program already.  do I need to update my source list?
<claydoh> will: yes, its usually a good idea
<cpk2> lupine_85: i got it to work =D
<claydoh> hmmm
<cpk2> had to set ip_forward to 1
<lupine_85> cool :)
<will> any recommendations? and should I delete adept?
<Phoenix1701> (BTW, just to make sure this is stated, the older kernel loads just fine and I get full 3D acceleration)
<menace> i would say keep it just in case
<menace> but thats jus tmy opinion will
<will> k
<will> but I can't use it can I
<claydoh> Phoenix1701: try installing linux-restricted-modules-686
<Phoenix1701> Hmmmmmmmmmmm...
<tchung> hi, does anyone know where to get java runtime environment plug-in for firefox?
<Phoenix1701> That's interesting.
<Phoenix1701> It's got a new version for me.
<Phoenix1701> I wonder why it didn't tell me about it when I did an apt-get update before.
<menace> tchung: sun java 5.0 web start...it should have everything java you'll need...
<claydoh> will: don't forget sun-java5-plugin for browser java plugin :)
<Phoenix1701> And now X starts!
<claydoh> Phoenix1701: sweet!!!!
<tchung> Thank you guys
<claydoh> will: you can keep adept, unless you really nned the space
<Phoenix1701> My sentiments exactly!  Thank you VERY much, claydoh.  I'm still not sure why that worked, but I've no complaints!
<tchung> is it on the repository?
<claydoh> :)
<menace> i...dont...know
<claydoh> tchung: sun-java5-plugin is what you need
<tchung> just google it?
<claydoh> but you will need to enable multiverse in your package list
<will> claydoh: cool.  and now it works.
<Phoenix1701> Err...  but that's odd too.  When I log in, my screen goes black.
<menace> wow, i've never had those problems phoenix,..corrupted installation?
<will> claydoh: do you know the url for multiverse
<claydoh> could be a refresh rate detected incorrectly
<will> claydoh: actually, it looks like its already on there
<Phoenix1701> claydoh: Possibly...  I wasn't looking closely enough when it happened.  Root can log in just fine...
<Phoenix1701> And absolutely nothing will fix it now; not Ctrl-Alt-Backspace or Ctrl-Alt-Delete.
<Phoenix1701> menace: I think more likely it's because I have both an internal Intel graphics chip and an Nvidia PCI card.
<claydoh> add multiverse to the line 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dappper universe'
<Phoenix1701> That's a notoriously problematic combination.
<menace> oooh
<claydoh> root?
* claydoh shakes finger at Phoenix1701 :P
<Phoenix1701> Yeah, I accidentally did sudo startx rather than just startx, and that went just fine.
<menace> internal, you mean integrated or you installed one?
<Phoenix1701> Note the accidentally there.  ;)
<Phoenix1701> menace: integrated, unfortunately.
<claydoh> oh thats ok
<will> anyone know why w32codecs won't download?
<claydoh> server may be down atm
<claydoh> but idf it woorks as sudo, it should go fine on your next reboot iirc
<tchung> I have got the package now but I have got the "dependency is not satisfiable" error message. Is there any way to know what other packages it needs?
<menace> will
<menace> it downloaded probably
<menace> search for the debian package
<menace> and install it
<menace> thats what happened to me
<Phoenix1701> Huh.  Started up just fine this time...  must have just been one of those random things computers do *cough*thatarentrunningmacosx*cough* ;)
<will> how do I do that? I found it using synaptic, and tried to install.  I get a download prgress bar, but it doesn't make any progress
<menace> is there a button to press called "show details" or anything like that?
<Phoenix1701> And I do have graphics acceleration -- I'm running Compiz, I'd know if I didn't.
<Phoenix1701> So I think that's definitely problem solved. :)
<claydoh> tchung: using Adept or synaptic?
<tchung> claydoh: I download straight from a debian server
<claydoh> if not, you will need to find what packages it needs
<claydoh> don't do that
<tchung> is it on synaptic?
<moparisthebest> cd apache
<claydoh> use a package manager
<moparisthebest> darn, wrong window, lol, I should get some sleep :/
<tchung> ok
<tchung> I will try
<claydoh> tchung: it is but you will need to enable univers/multiverse
<claydoh> lint to follow
<claydoh> lonk to follow
<claydoh> heh link
<awilcox> 2 seconds and already an LOL :P
<AWOSDev> Hello
<AWOSDev> I have a problem with ssh
<will> claydoh: im using synaptic.  I can select "show progress of single files" but nothing shows up there either
<will> looks like it may have been removed from the repos?
<claydoh> it may not be able to download it
<claydoh> if the server is down
<AWOSDev> When I ssh into, well, anybody's [U/Ku] buntu machine I can't sudo
<AWOSDev> Is that on purpose?
<menace> im out, later guys
<claydoh> will: actually it isn't there for legal reasons
<AWOSDev> What's he trying to download?
<jk-> AWOSDev: you can only sudo if you're in the admin group
<AWOSDev> I can sudo on regular computers
<AWOSDev> like if I'm sitting in front of the computer
<TehKewl1> my wireless works in windows, and used to work in linux, but now it fails when I try to connect
<AWOSDev> but if I'm 15 miles away I can't
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TehKewl1> I'm using a d-link DWL-G630
<tchung> claydoh: I really can't find the plug-in... :-(
<TehKewl1> which has an ralink chipset I think...
<AWOSDev> Will you yell at me if I paste three lines of output?
<tchung> claydoh: I have enabled all repositories and I still can't find it
<AWOSDev> Is that a yes?  :)
<AWOSDev> I'll take that as yes... :|
<claydoh> tchung: did you reload the package list?
<tchung> I didn't
<tchung> oops
<claydoh> s'ok :)
<AWOSDev> So there is no way to sudo through ssh?
<BluDog_Anchorite> sudo through ssh works
<AWOSDev> No it doesn't, I have three lines here that say it doesn't
<will> anyone know where to find linux drivers for dell printers?
<BluDog_Anchorite> AWOSDev: your config is wrong then
<AWOSDev> BluDog_Anchorite: how do I fix it without sudo?
<allisfree> which app can i use for read news group(nntp)?
<AWOSDev> Do you want to see the three lines?
<BluDog_Anchorite> sure
<AWOSDev> allisfree, you can try Mozilla Thunderbird.
<AWOSDev> !thunderbird > allisfree
<BluDog_Anchorite> pm them to me
<claydoh> you need to be logged in as a user in the admin group
<claydoh> but I won't yell over 3 lines
<claydoh> on nthe remote machine that is
<Dr_willis> will,  check the cups.org site - dell printers are most likely just rebranded from some other company
<_Dink> will, http://linuxprinting.org/
<AWOSDev> Okay that's great and all, but I'm not convinced that access rights are my problem.
<allisfree> AWOSDev: thanks, is there a kde app?
<will> nevermind.  I figured it out.  thx
<claydoh> allisfree: knode is kde newsreader
<claydoh> but it doesn't do binaries
<_Dink> will, also you might check to see if another brand has that printer, A lot of times Dell and other just takes lexmark/hp etc and put their log on it ;)
<Dr_willis> i like pan for my news reading
<_Dink> ahh k
<claydoh> klibido is a gui binary downloader
<claydoh> pan is the best
<claydoh> tho not KDE
<Dr_willis> libido  :)
<AWOSDev> knews
<AWOSDev> !knews
<ubotu> knews: Graphical threaded news reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0b.1-20 (dapper), package size 227 kB, installed size 576 kB
<claydoh> lol
<allisfree> daydoh: Sorry, what's means "doesn't do binaries"
<AWOSDev> allisfree: That means only source code is available, which you would have to compile.
<Dr_willis> you cant download porn with them :P
<allisfree> i found it with apt-cache
<claydoh> doen't download pr0n and warez :)
<Dr_willis> news groups can have messages.. or 'binary files' in them. :P
<allisfree> i use edgy
<AWOSDev> How do I add a user to a group using only Konsole?
<claydoh> knews is ancient, realllyyy ancient
<cpk2> xorg is pretty ancient
<cpk2> we all use that
<AWOSDev> I just apache search nntp
<AWOSDev> ***apt-cache search NNTP sorry
* AWOSDev works too hard on servers
<claydoh> xorg is updated
<will> claydoh: that link actually was needed.  however, I lack permission to install.  it says to "click on the administrator mode" button below (in system settings - printers)  but there is no such button
<Dr_willis> enlarge the window.. the bitton may be hidden
<Dr_willis> ive noticed it dont quite resize correctly
<will> Dr_willis: you're a genius and I'm a moron
<will> Dr_willis: thx
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> Should I just edit the /etc/group file?
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  thats one wat
<Dr_willis> way
<fowlduck> anyone else have synaptic issues in kubuntu edgy?
<AWOSDev> What's a more decent, less 'last resort' option?
<Dr_willis> AWOSDev,  check up on the different shell command to manage groups..
<claydoh> AWOSDev: sudo addgrp <user> <group>
<Dr_willis> ive never messed with them much
<AWOSDev> fowlduck, they added synaptic to Kubuntu?!  finally...
<AWOSDev> claydoh, thanks
<claydoh> no its not there by default
<claydoh> synaptic in edgt that is
<fowlduck> AWOSDev: no, they didn't, but you can just as easily install and use it, since it's superior to all other offerings
<AWOSDev> sudo: addgrp: command not found
<AWOSDev> fowlduck, I agree
<Dr_willis> addgroup
<Dr_willis> add<tab>
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> that's its the best graphical package management
<fowlduck> yep
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis, :)
<Dr_willis> addporn
<fowlduck> best i've ever used, better than yast even
<AWOSDev> fowlduck, you mean addporn or synaptic :P
<AWOSDev> no I agree, I hated YaST
<Dr_willis> LinuXXX
<fowlduck> SYNAPTIC
<fowlduck> yeah, yast was weak
<fowlduck> and adept is junk, it fails when you need command-line interaction from a package that uses a cli dialog
<AWOSDev> YaST was very hard-coded, I mean I had to do SaX2 by myself because YaST kept screwing it up...and don't even get me started on xinetd or NIC configuration...
<claydoh> Adept in edgy runs great, the only thing I see not working is the repository management
<claydoh> but it doesn't leave lock files everywhere anymore
<claydoh> but I am biased towards synaptic, just haven't neede it in edgy yet
<Dr_willis>  fowlduck  i think theres just a package missing that is needed for that feature.
<Dr_willis> fowlduck,  i ran into that issue once..  but i forget the package name.
<fowlduck> the fact that it isn't included makes it inferior
<Dr_willis> fowlduck,  or it makes it a oversight on the kubuntu  devs
<fowlduck> naw, inferior
<claydoh> no not an oversight, they just are trying to maintain QT based apps
<claydoh> synaptic can be installed quite easily
* Dr_willis yawns,,, whatever
<fowlduck> claydoh: adept is Qt-based, isn't it?
<claydoh> yes
<fowlduck> so how does what you said apply?  we weren't talking about kubuntu not including synaptic
<fowlduck> bah, whatever
<claydoh> sorry, that what i though you were talking about
<fowlduck> np
<Dr_willis> Ive frogotten whatever we wehre talking about...
<fowlduck> i forgot who you are....who i am....mommy!
<claydoh> heh
<will> if I'm doing something in the gui that I need administrator permission for (such as editing my sources list on KAte)  how do I change to SU
<larson9999> i'm setting up freedos now and it's making appreciate the unix command line.  however, many things have been ported
<claydoh> will: various ways:
<claydoh> run 'kdesu <gui-app>
<claydoh> or, if its a text file, simply right-click on it, select Actions-Edit As Root
<fowlduck> will: i used to make a shortcut for kate that ran 'kdesu kate', maybe that will work best for you
<will> cool.  I like that "edit as root" deal
<fowlduck> right-on
<fowlduck> have fun, i'm takin off people
<fowlduck> later
<AWOSDev> Is Dr_willis and fowlduck the same person?  I mean they both left at the same time and their quit messages are the same...
* AWOSDev starts a conspiracy theory
<AWOSDev> Is there a way I can get MySQL 4?
<AWOSDev> nvm
<AWOSDev> found it
<AWOSDev> mysql-server-4.1
<arunkale> Umm I have a .dat video... how do I play it?
<AWOSDev> Where did you get it?
<AWOSDev> There are many types of .dat files
<arunkale> well, a friend of mine has a band, and he has tihis music video with a .dat extension
<arunkale> i can play it in windows using windows media player
<AWOSDev> alright, have you tried XINE?
<BluDog_Anchorite> or mplayer ?
<arunkale> i dont have mplayer
<arunkale> should i get it
<AWOSDev> If you can find it, I can't find it anywhere...
<arunkale> cant i get it off adept?
<BluDog_Anchorite> its in one of the repos
<BluDog_Anchorite> go through the restricted formats how-to
<arunkale> yeah i found it
<abattoir> arunkale: would it be possible for me to see the video too? I love watching startup bands...
<arunkale> well, i guess.. it's a cool video as well.. gorillaz style
<arunkale> but it's a pretty big file
<arunkale> some 20 MB
<AWOSDev> that's not that big to us Cable/DSL people :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> sounds like a job for DCC, FTP, HTTP, etc....
<AWOSDev> How do I get php4 and php5 to coexist peacefully?
<arunkale> heh looks like i can view the video using vlc
<AWOSDev> $ sudo apt-get install php4 .............  The following packages will be REMOVED: php5
<arunkale> abattoir do you want me to dcc the file to you
<abattoir> arunkale: nah, nvm
<AWOSDev> what kind of music is it?  like rock?
<BluDog_Anchorite> just dont try making VLC fullscreen in E17.
<abattoir> arunkale: thanks for the offer though
<AWOSDev> Also how do I get php3?
<arunkale> it's electronica-rock types
<arunkale> and it'sa killer video
<jpiccolo_> !Multilib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Multilib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> That package 'is not available, but referred to by another package'.
<AWOSDev> is it even possible to get php3, php4 and php5 all running on one Kubuntu machine?
<AWOSDev> I can do it in FreeBSD
<ubuntu> hey
* AWOSDev contemplates, *gasp*, switching
<AWOSDev> Hey ubotu
<AWOSDev> I mean ubuntu
<ubuntu> kubuntu here-
<AWOSDev> No, you're ubuntu :)
<ubuntu> i so confused--------
<AWOSDev> I just meant that your name is Ubuntu, not Kubuntu ;)
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> whatever   :- >
<t> hi. i type: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs , but it doesn`t download,says that it didn`t find that package. i checked the universe repository
<ubuntu> just call me Ken, dude
<AWOSDev> okay, Ken dude :)
<ubuntu> kenlotze@yahoo.com
<AWOSDev> t, which package can it not find?
<NthDegree> lol
<t> AVOSDev - libxine-extracodecs
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ubuntu> where the hell am I?
<AWOSDev> t, have you enabled the multiverse repo?
<moparisthebest> if I want to run a single command on startup, do I just put it in a file named anything and put the file in my init.d folder?
<AWOSDev> ubuntu, you are in the Kubuntu Support Channel.
<claydoh> you need to enable the repository
<t> no, i will
<moparisthebest> does it have to be .sh ?
<AWOSDev> moparisthebest, try your .bashrc file
<AWOSDev> If you want it to be run before you login, edit the .xinitrc
<AWOSDev> file
<ubuntu> what happened to Kubundu support????
<moparisthebest> I want it to be ran on startup AWOSDev
<moparisthebest> its a webserver, so I need it to restart everytime the computer does
<t> AVOSDev - i wrong. this multiverse is ON
<AWOSDev> can't you just set apache2 to startup automatically?
<moparisthebest> I have to call this AWOSDev :
<moparisthebest> /opt/lampp/lampp start
<AWOSDev> t, what error does it give?
<ubuntu> you guys need to get a life,     he he
<arunkale> heh
<claydoh> t: did you reload after enabling universe/multiverse?
<moparisthebest> would I put it in the .bashrc file then AWOSDev ?
<AWOSDev> moparisthebest, that would be when you log in, it runs that file
<t> making tree. couldn`t not find package libxine-extracodecs (not exactly in english)
<t> claydoh - yes
<moparisthebest> its ran as root AWOSDev
<ubuntu> I need some better drugs, man......
<moparisthebest> so would that work?
<t> brb
<ubuntu> hello????
<AWOSDev> moparisthebest, um, not exactly the way you want it to...
<AWOSDev> ubuntu, what?
<AWOSDev> I don't have drugs to give you :)
<moparisthebest> so how would I make root run that command on startup?
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> you guys are a trip-----
<arunkale> haha
<AWOSDev> moparisthebest, hold on
<moparisthebest> ok :)
<AWOSDev> moparisthebest, you need to put that command in /etc/init.d/rc.local
<moparisthebest> there is an rc
<moparisthebest> but no rc.local
<AWOSDev> then make one :)
<NthDegree> lmfao
<moparisthebest> ok, :)
<AWOSDev> just make sure the first line is
<AWOSDev> #!/bin/sh
<moparisthebest> is there a way to run a command on shutdown?
<AWOSDev> moparisthebest, you sure do ask alot of hard questions :P
<AWOSDev> hold on again :)
<unix_infidel> moparisthebest: explain the situation in more detail.
<moparisthebest> unix_infidel, I simply need to run "/opt/lampp/lampp start" as root on every bootup
<moparisthebest> sorry about the hard questions AWOSDev :P, thanks for helpign though :)
<unix_infidel> !rc.local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rc.local - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> moparisthebest: rc.local is a sort of a starup script for lazy people.
<moparisthebest> and if possible unix_infidel run "/opt/lampp/lampp stop" on every shutdown
<unix_infidel> you're better off adding it to the real init system.
<moparisthebest> how would I do that unix_infidel ?
<unix_infidel> moparisthebest: you know anything about sysvinit?
<moparisthebest> no :/
<unix_infidel> hmm, to be honest, its a good idea to learn how ubuntu and linux in general starts and stops services.
<AWOSDev> Okay I'm back
<AWOSDev> with good news
<unix_infidel> that way if you're setting up a server, you know its starting up and shutting down properly.
<AWOSDev> you were right the first time moparisthebest
<unix_infidel> the poor man's solution is rc.local.
<ubuntu> i'm back now
<AWOSDev> make a .sh file in the init.d folder and make it executable
<AWOSDev> then make a .sh file in the rc0.d folder and make it executable for shutdown
<moparisthebest> oh, ok, it is that simple then, great :)
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel, I'm right aren't I?
<moparisthebest> there are a lot of files in there that are not .sh
<AWOSDev> that's my understanding of sysvinit
<claydoh> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/faq-xampp-linux.html#fsl
<moparisthebest> they have no extension, that is what I thought I had to do
<roadkill> could some one assist me in mounting my ntfs partition
<AWOSDev> roadkill, mount -t ntfs /dev/hd<whatever> /wherever/you/want/to/mount
<unix_infidel> moparisthebest: follow that guide that claydoh posted.
<unix_infidel> and be SURE to do your own research before doing ANYTHING.
<AWOSDev> roadkill, actually sorry, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd<whatever> /wherever/you/want/to/mount
<moparisthebest> yep, I don't know how I could have missed that part, I must have read it a thousand times :(
<moparisthebest> thanks everybody :)
<AWOSDev> np moparisthebest :)
<ubuntu> goodnight.......Johnboy
<roadkill> what dose -t do?
<AWOSDev> What program are you using?
<AWOSDev> oh mount
<AWOSDev> It specifies the file system Type
<AWOSDev> "T" for "Type"
<AWOSDev> like iso9660 for CDs, ntfs, vfat, etc...
<AWOSDev> for more info, type
<AWOSDev> man mount
<AWOSDev> on your Konsole.
<Lamington> has anyone used the gpg plugin for kopete ?
<Healot> not me
<AWOSDev> Good, moparisthebest left.  It was so hard talking to him.  Mopar is definitely not the best :P
<Lamington> I'm told I should... nasty people might watch my inane conversations :P
<AWOSDev> Oh crap
<AWOSDev> I said that on the regular channel
<Lamington> haha
* AWOSDev hides
<Lamington> well... I think I'll just RTFM a bit more... cyas
<AWOSDev> bye Lamington!
<CyberCoffee> :(
<kraut> moin
<tommg> hello, where i have to put my *.ko module to load it during the boot proccess?
<ubuntu>   hgghgghg
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> good morning........jim
<_rince_> morning
<_rince_> is it normal that thunderbird is missing the taskbar icon?
<_rince_> it just displays an X instead of an evelope or something similar
<ubuntu>  zxxcvbnnm,l878'''''00e56hyygfbslo897'-[9uf
<ubuntu> rfedymkliu';pp9uluiygtrh
<ubuntu> dsv tdyhjhio;'kyuftrg5s
<ubuntu> sorru jlm
<ubuntu> sorry....
<ubuntu> need coffee................
<ubuntu> need coffee................I am Hal.......
<ubuntu> your computer.
<draik> Anyone here have/use Photogenics?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> what time is it........carla?
<ubuntu> ...................earth..................time.................
<ubuntu> ...................hello????????????????
<emonkey> hm?
<CaptainMorgan> where do I find the options for hotkeys?
<ubuntu> frank?
<emonkey> CaptainMorgan, in the system settings
<ubuntu> use help.....................cm
<CaptainMorgan> emonkey:  got that far on my own, where next?
<CaptainMorgan> keyboard?
<CaptainMorgan> nope
<abattoir> ubuntu: could you stop that please?
<emonkey> CaptainMorgan, I don't know the name in english but its the icon with the flags
<abattoir> CaptainMorgan: try Regional and Accessibility
<abattoir> :)
<CaptainMorgan> great, thanks
<emonkey> yes this one
<ubuntu__> hello.. please help.. how i can reinstall grub? i was reinstall WinXP and my MBR was rewriting.. so i can only load in winXP but not in kubuntu
<abattoir> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CaptainMorgan> odd tho.. why wouldn't it be found within keyboard :(
<abattoir> ubuntu__: ^^^^
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ubuntu> sorry abattoir..........
<llxcamxll> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<llxcamxll> there aren't any open?
<slamice> Does anyone know if any advanced multitrack sound freeware is available through kubuntu?
<slamice> .......
<ubuntu> hi
<slamice> hey
<slamice> ubuntu?
<ubuntu> test>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<ubuntu> ok
<KC> Hello everyone?
<QuirkyCarla> why is everything in german_
<thomas> How does this irc work
<QuirkyCarla> how do i change the language on kubuntu
<Dargor> anyone know of any spider solitaire clones
<abattoir> !info kpat
<ubotu> kpat: KDE solitaire patience game. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 318 kB, installed size 792 kB
<abattoir> hmm, he's left...
<Jucato> huh?
<Jucato> oh....
* Jucato has been inactive in #k today...
<abattoir> * he has left :P
<liviux> Hi all. I've got a problem: I downloaded the w32codecs but can't read some video format. Maybe there are other package nedeed?
<Jucato> liviux: what kind of video format are you trying to play?
<liviux> simply .avi
<QuirkyCarla> crap this is a frickin german keyboard
<Jucato> liviux: try installing "libxine-extracodecs" from the multiverse repository
* QuirkyCarla goes nuts
<Jucato> !multiverse > liviux
<liviux> I will try thank you very much
<emonkey> !multiverse > emonkey
<sakitel> hi
<_thumper_> ho
<sakitel> hi , i want to install cacti
<heXLer> hi  I've a strange mount problem..  I've mounted a windows fat32 partition to use the Firefox profile in both OS..  since today ff crashes and I lose my write rights on this partition until I remount it :|
<sakitel> but i can't, i think i have a problem with the repositry
<ubuntu_> hello, can i ask a newbie info to someone?
<sakitel> hi , i want to install cacti
<sakitel> but i can't, i think i have a problem with the repositry
<zorglu_> ubuntu_: just ask
<Jucato> sakitel: what problem are you having?
<sakitel> it said:   cacti: Depende: mysql-client
<heXLer> can somebody help me plz ?
<ubuntu_> when i try to install a package the system tells me i don't have c++ libraries and i'm sure i have them or i do not have them in the usual place, how can i configure?
<Jucato> sakitel: do you have your "main" repoisitory enabled?
<sakitel> i think so
<Jucato> ubuntu_: are you trying to compile something?
<Electrolyte> Does Adept/atp have a setting to show an icon in the systray when updates are available?
<Jucato> Electrolyte: Adept has, it's called Adept Notifier
<Electrolyte> Ah ok, I had best start looking for it then.
<Jucato> it starts up automatically when you start KDE
<sakitel> i was uncoment some lines, and I added some lines
<Electrolyte> I closed it and can't find it again :/
<Jucato> Electrolyte: "adept_notifier"
<Electrolyte> Ah, thanks.
<sakitel> jucato: i was uncoment some lines, and I added some lines
<Electrolyte> There we go, running.
<Jucato> sakitel: what line did you uncomment and what did you add? you need to have something like this line enabled so that you could install mysql-client "deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted"
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to prevent firefox from 'beeping' when a search in the webpage is not found ?
<sakitel> jucato: Could I send you the file "sources.list" to check that please?
<Jucato> sakitel: paste it in pastebin
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jucato> use pastebin then once you hit send, give the URL
<sakitel> ok
<thomas_> I have some questions about Konsole and why it will not work
<Jucato> what doesn't work?
<thomas_> I try and install tar.gz and it always says it can not find directory
<heXLer> Hi  my mounted partition isn't stable since this morning  can somebody help me ?
<Jucato> thomas_: how are you trying to "install" it?
<thomas_> First of all does this look right to you thomas@thomas-desktop:~$
<thomas_> When I looked at a book on Ubuntu it only had the name once
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> <username>@<hostname>:<location>$
<Jucato> that's the normal prompt
<sakitel> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24969
<sakitel> jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/24969
<thomas_> root@thomas-desktop:/home/thomas#
<Jucato> thomas_: why are you logged in as root?
<zorglu_> paste.ubuntu-nl.org takes a lot of time to connect from here, am i the only one ?
<Jucato> it's very random zorglu_...
<thomas_> that is what it says you are not lodded in as root to ibstall
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> thomas_: you should not log in as root. Ubuntu uses sudo for that
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HabaKKuk> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jucato> thomas_: btw, what are you trying to install? have you checked if it's available in the repositories?
<HabaKKuk> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<thomas_> I type in sudo
<Jucato> sakitel: I'm confused, what are you running? Dapper or Breezy
<Jucato> HabaKKuk: you only repeated what I did :P
<thomas_> it as for the password
<thomas_> I enter it
<HabaKKuk> Jucato: i know
<HabaKKuk> ;] 
<sakitel> jucato: I don't know what is Dapper, sorry i am new
<thomas_> as soon as you try to install a tar it says you are not logged in as root to install this file
<Jucato> sakitel: can you please type this in Konsole and give me the line with "Description:": lsb_release -a
<Jucato> sakitel: Dapper is the code name for the current release of Kubuntu, Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Long Term Support)
<Jucato> thomas_: you use sudo like this: "sudo <sommand>"
<sakitel> jucato: It said dapper
<Jucato> sakitel: your sources.list is all wrong. it still says "breezy" (previous release)
<Jucato> thomas_: what are you trying to install? it might already be in the repositories.
<Jucato> sakitel: where did you get that sources.list?
<sakitel> thomas_:use the same pass for your sesion "thomas"
<sakitel> in a tutorial
<sakitel> jucato: in a tutorial
<Jucato> sakitel: that tutorial is old.
<sakitel> jucato: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/breezy/repositorios
<Jucato> sakitel: see the URL says "breezy" which is the previous release. it's old
<sakitel> jucato: they said just copy this and in source.list
<Jucato> yes I know. but the repositories that it is using is for Breezy, not Dapper
<sakitel> ok
<sakitel> jucato: so now i have to search another source.list
<Jucato> un momento, por favor (the only bit of Spanish I know...)
<Jucato> sakitel: http://www.guia-ubuntu.org/dapper/index.php/Portada
<Jucato> I think it has the proper updated guides there
<sakitel> thanks
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> hm.. sakitel
<Jucato> you are using Kubuntu right?
<sakitel> right
<Jucato> oh, the guide seems to be for Ubuntu
<Jucato> you can get a new sources.list from this site. just follow carefully the instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<Jucato> and do not include these two: "deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free" and "deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper free non-free"
<Jucato> sakitel: just make sure you add the ones with "dapper", not "breezy"
<sakitel> jucato: thanks, i was thinking that i can use the same files for ububuntu
<Jucato> sakitel: you can use the same repositories from Ubuntu, but the guide shows apps from Ubuntu only
<SAngeli> Hi, I am having troubles configuring my usb digital camera (digiKam). FujiFilm E550 usb. Anyone can please help?
<sakitel> jucato: thanks a lot
<SAngeli> Hi, I am having troubles configuring my usb digital camera (digiKam). FujiFilm E550 usb. Anyone can please help?
<Raul12> :)
<Schalken> how come when I select 'Start or install Kubuntu' it says 'I/O could not read CD [Reboot] '?
<Schalken> i checked the md5
<sakitel> SAngeli: I have the same problem but my camera is a genius VideoCAM Eye
<sakitel> SAngeli: the problem is the manufacturer doesn't make a driver for linux, i hate them
<Schalken> and Ubuntu worked on the same CD-RW.
<tobias> hi! A new problem turned up just this instant. No browser can open a website that contains a flash-object. I tested it thoroughly and also tried downgrading the non-free flashplugin as well as only trying to use the gpl-flash package. Former produces a non-responding browser, latter crashes the browser completely. As I'm a webdesigner, this is a major problem. Anyone got an idea what might fix this?
<Jucato> Schalken: possibly a bad burn? there's an option to check the install CD when you boot. give it a try
<Jucato> tobias: can you give an example of a site with that flash-object?
<Schalken> Jucato: yes when i select that i get the same error.
<Raul12> hi guys
<tobias> Jucato: Pick any... the problem occurs on every website that has a flash-object. I tested it on a website I manage as well as on Google-Video - Just to be sure it's not my flash-movie... This problem never occured before and the website worked just fine.
<Jucato> tobias: Google Video works here...
<tobias> I now downloaded the Firefox flashblock-extension, which will - after 30 seconds of waiting - at least allow me to view the site without the flash-movie.
<jelle> so, Hi. Is there anyone who can tell me anything about the following 'translucency' bug: translucency works great for me in all windows accept in Konqueror. When I deselect the window, it becomes translucent but when I select it again it should come up with full opacity. The problem is, it doesn't. It keeps it's opacity
<tobias> Jucato: I don't know why this happens ... Adept tried to upgrade the Flash-Plugin several times in the last week, but the configuration-process in the terminal always failed. Then, one day, it just passed the config without any hassle. I thought the problem fixed itself.
<tobias> Jucato: But now it seems it only got worse!
<Jucato> hm....
<tobias> Jucato: Odd problem, is it not? Maybe I'll just live another week without Flash & then hope that another package-upgrade will fix it... ;-)
<Jucato> have you tried removing and reinstalling flahshplugin-nonfree (in the command line)
<tobias> Jucato: No, not in the command-line, but with Synaptic (I like Synaptic better than Adept..) I did this like three times already ... and once I deleted the flash-non-free package in Synaptic and let Firefox itself download & install the 'missing plugin to display the contents of this website'... all with the same results.
<zorglu_> to follow jugato suggestion seems a good idea from here :)
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> hmm the ubotu suggestion are too broad
<zorglu_> people no more read them as they dont find what they want quicly enougth
<zorglu_> the relation between flash and mp3 issue and their solution is non obvious, but still uboto provide the same links
<zorglu_> tobias: there is a page somewhere about installing flash in command line
<zorglu_> somwhere in the ubuntu wiki
<tobias> zorglu_: What is the difference between the messages in the terminal-window of e.g. Synaptic and a real console? Will I get useful information I won't see otherwise?
<MDCore> this link might help too: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/
<zorglu_> possibly
<MDCore> (re the flash thing )
<zorglu_> as an example adept as issue to install some stuff because the installer requires some human interaction and adept doesnt handle it
<zorglu_> i dunno about synaptic
<roconnor> Can I configure KDE to not have application steal keyboard focus when I'm busy typing in a windo?
<roconnor> window
<zorglu_> dunno, but it is clearly something usefull
<zorglu_> it happen to me a lot too
<roconnor> gnome has _NET_WM_STATE_DEMANDS_ATTENTION
<zorglu_> may ask on #kde
<Jucato> roconnor: try pressing Alt+F3 Advanced > Special Window Settings > Workarounds tab
<Jucato> I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, though...
<roconnor> Jucato: interesting
<zorglu_> isnt kde nice :)
<roconnor> Jucato: how long lived are those settings
<zorglu_> all options are there available, up to you to find the one you want :)
<roconnor> just for the session, or whenever I use that application?
<Jucato> as long as you don't change/remove them
<zorglu_> it is per window, according to a popup i got
<roconnor> Jucato: I'll try out this focus stealing prevension
<Jucato> and you can view all the exsistng window/application "rules" in System Settings > Desktop > Window-Specific Settings
<roconnor> Ah, there is a setting for focus stealing prevention there
<roconnor> I changed it from Low to High
<roconnor> Maybe it will help
<digitolian> help needed
<digitolian> where to fine nvidia kernel source
<digitolian> xorg
<martin_> digitolian: What are you going to try?
<digitolian> would like to install the nvidia kernel source so I can get the driver working
<martin_> You mean the free driver or the non-free nvidia one?
<zorglu_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitolian> I dont need a how to I need the source
<zorglu_> so get them :)
<martin_> http://www.nvidia.com/page/partner_certified_drivers.html ?
<martin_> I'm not sure what you really want.
<zorglu_> he want the soruce of the nvidia driver
<zorglu_> unclear as of why nor which driver he is talking about tho
<digitolian> martin can you read
<zorglu_> and he is not very polite :)
<martin_> nope, I'm just guessing what you might want ;-)
<digitolian> this is a fact
<Jucato> digitolian: can you post the link where you are getting the instructions for installing nvidia drivers?
<digitolian> ok look the nvidia driver needs 5 bineries to install
<Jucato> 5 binaries?
<martin_> Are you sure you can read? :-P
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<digitolian> nvidia-glx,nvidia-glxDev,nvidia-kernel-common,nvidia-kernel-source
<martin_> The binaries at the website are for different architectures.
<liviux> Do sombody use ktranslator or however another program which need dictionary?
<martin_> So pick the right one.
<Jucato> hm.. you need nvidia-glx-dev?
<digitolian> in adapt that what they look like
<Jucato> digitolian: just nvidia-glx
<digitolian> the 5th one isn't needed i just have it installd it's nvclock-glx
<Jucato> then install the linux-restricted-modules that matches your linux-image-xxxx version
<digitolian> so i am running 15-27 386
<digitolian> ok i'll try that but I am sure it didn't work before
* zorglu_ admires Jucato for his tolerance on though clients
<Jucato> then get the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<Jucato> heh :)
<martin_> digitolian: What precisely didn't work before there?
<digitolian>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 not in my repositorys
<digitolian> only
<digitolian>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-23-386
<digitolian> and that one is already installed
<Jucato> digitolian: you need to enable dapper-security "restricted" to get that
<digitolian> I have installed the 27 kernel thos
<martin_> Uhm, right, I can't find it here either :-(
<digitolian> could you give me the Repository I dont seem to have it
<digitolian> deb and debsrc
<Jucato> digitolian: add "restricted" to the "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main" line if it isn't there
<digitolian> in adapt type nvidia
<digitolian> you will see what I am talking about if you have an nvidia kard you should have the 2 glx and the 2 kernel modules installed
<Jucato> I already said that you only need to mark nvidia-glx
<digitolian> I have another box with a nvidia card and it works supper fine there
<Jucato> if the other nvidia packages are needed, they will be marked automatically
<digitolian> I thought so but it seems that nvidia-kernel-source is in a diffrent repository
<llxcamxll> does cedega work on kubuntu??
<Jucato> in the meantime, have you already installed the proper linux-restricted-modules?
<digitolian> yes cedega will work if you get your device's like screen card and sound installed proply
<Linux_Galore> llxcamxll: Linux is Linux, cedega is will work fine
<digitolian> there is a diffrence between work and run
<Linux_Galore> I wouldn't pay for cedega though, they dont submit anything back to the wine project
* Jucato sighs
<Linux_Galore> I "will" page for codeweavers though they "do" submit code back to wine
<Linux_Galore> s/page/pay/
<Jucato> I hope that next time, people will be more specific and say "help demanded" instead of "help needed"...
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah, tell them the "demand" rate is $80 an hour
<Jucato> :)
<Linux_Galore> Im surprised no one has setup a paypal "help on demand" rig
<Jucato> heh...
<Jucato> probably because the IRC falls under the "free" support options...
<Linux_Galore> use the money to help some of our projects along
<martin_> Any sane-specialists here? A formerly running scanner refuses to work with my new computer properly.
<Linux_Galore> well if the money goes back into FOSS software as a donation Im fine with that
<Jucato> :P
* Jucato doesn't think he's sane at all...
<Linux_Galore> martin_: did you check the logs
<martin_> The problem is that it is recognized but when it should start to scan it switches off the lamp, runs over the whole scan-area and still tries to continue ;-)
<martin_> It's a parport-scanner, running with the plustek_pp-backend.
<martin_> the logs don't say too much at all :-(
<Linux_Galore> martin_: whats the brand/model
<martin_> Plustek OpticPro 600P
<martin_> And that's what it is recognized as.
<martin_> On my former computer it ran smoothly without any problems.
<martin_> Parport bios-settings are epp 1.9
<Linux_Galore> martin_: hmm wonder if you kernel has the pt_drv  driver
<martin_> Doesn't need at all, but nevertheless I've tried with this one. When I load the module it recognizes the scanner but gives some bad output in dmesg
<martin_> The output in dmesg says in short that there was a little kernel-oops and I should rather restart my computer.
<martin_> But anyhow, it worked with my former computer over the parport with direct access.
<sakitel> jucato: are u there?
<sakitel> anybody who use the openofice in spanish????
<Linux_Galore> martin_: found a howto on configuring the plustec back end that sane uses -> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man5/sane-plustek_pp.5.html
<Linux_Galore> plustek*
<sakitel> anybody who use the openofice in spanish????
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> sakitel: no need for multiple ? too :)
<martin_> Linux_Galore: Thx, that's the manpage that I've read several times already :)
<sakitel> zorglu_: do you use the openoffice in spanish
<sakitel> or another language
<j2daosh> whats up?
<j2daosh> anyone in here use NX?
<asraniel> hi, i need urgent help. When i try to install a printer on the laptop of my girlfriend and i try to chose a driver, i always get a error that this driver does not exist or that i dont have the rights. but i started kcontrol as root.. can anybody help me?
<zorglu_> sakitel: nope i dont use openoffice
<j2daosh> asraniel: are you trying to install to network printer? or local?
<Linux_Galore> martin_: found a page with what the defaults should be -> http://www.atlas.uni-wuppertal.de/~sandvoss/linux/root/scanner.txt
<Linux_Galore> martin_: and its for you model scanner
<sakitel> my problem is i can't use the spellcheck in my language
<martin_> Linux_Galore: I'll try it, thx!
<sakitel> my problem is i can't use the spellcheck in my language(spanish)
<Linux_Galore> martin_: basically it shows whats needed and in set conf files what should be there
<sakitel> my problem is i can't use the spellcheck from openoffice in my language(spanish)
<Linux_Galore> sakitel: you can add dictionaries
<sakitel> :D
<martin_> Most of it already exists, some single lines are different. But what makes me wonder is that the lamp switches off before scanning. Quite unusual for a scanner...
<Linux_Galore> sakitel: if they have a dictionary for Australia trust me there is one for spannish
<sakitel> Linux_Galore: how can i do that?
<sakitel> Linux_Galore: how i can  do that?
<j2daosh> anyone have the freedict language packs?
<Linux_Galore> sakitel: hold on a sec let me power up my kubuntu machine
<martin_> Linux_Galore: there was it again. Waited its 30s for preheating the lamp, lamp went in position, switched off, ran over the whole scan area and "crashed" at the case of the scanner :-(
<sakitel> Linux_Galore: thanks
<Linux_Galore> sakitel: there is an openoffice dictionary file you can add with adept
<Linux_Galore> that supports spannish
<elias_> do you know a great simple wiki for documentation purpose?
<elias_> do you know anything my grandmother could handle?
<elias_> something that guids the users while editing
<Linux_Galore> elias_: hmm kwiki
<zorglu_> elias_: i use media wiki for this exact purpose
<j2daosh> ok... i need to learn another language... does linux have software for that?
<zorglu_> not my grandmother, but documentation :)
<Linux_Galore> j2daosh: yep
<zorglu_> j2daosh: yes. look at kde-edu or eduubuntu
<j2daosh> i have that running... what is the program?
<zorglu_> dunno :) but there are some
<j2daosh> lol
<zorglu_> sure they will be advertized in kde edu or edu ubuntu
<elias_> I am looking for something especially for documenting my network. So I was thinking about something that helps me to keep data to all my machines/IPs and allows me to automatically create lists from all IPs/machines. Is there a way to define templates that help me with that in either of the above?
<zorglu_> elias_: this is very specific :)
<zorglu_> elias_: look at all the network admin stuff
<elias_> where to find the network admin stuff?
<zorglu_> googling for you, 1min
<sakitel> Linux_Galore: ?...where did u say?
<martin_> Hm... none of my tries about my parport-scanner worked out, so I'll plug in my former computer again to test/copie configs, maybe it works... thx anyway.
<j2daosh> what are you needing elias_?
<zorglu_> elias_: didnt find anything usefull sorry
<smjor> Hello. I have a question regarding the adept-notifier icon. Is it supposed to stay in the systray, or disappear?
<j2daosh> what is he/she needing?
<j2daosh> smjor: depends... have you updated everything?
<j2daosh> if you have and you dont want it... right click, exit and when it pops up asking about running at startup say no
<j2daosh> also, by default, anything you leave open when you shutdown will come up on the next startup
<smjor> Yes, system up do date. When I log in, green icon appears and disappears after a few seconds. But sometimes it stays in the tray
<j2daosh> so if you left it up and then did a shutdown it will come up the next time your computer loads
<smjor> Not the case with this icon
<smjor> I have described the problem in detail here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266275
<j2daosh> you should be able to right click it when in the systray and close, then say no to startup... thats what i did for mine anyway
<smjor> If anyone can take a look, i'd appreciate it
<smjor> But I want the icon there. If its supposed to be there...
<j2daosh> it just depends on you.... think of it like the systray on windows.... whatever you have starting will be there at startup... if you dont want it... take it out... if you do... leave it there
<Linux_Galore> smjor: thats normal
<smjor> No, thats the problem! The icons behaviour is NOT consistant.
<smjor> Linux_Galore, do you have the same problem?
<j2daosh> smjor... there have been quite a bit of updates recently.... its most likely your seeing it pop up and stay when it finds something it needs to update
<j2daosh> other times it comes up, scans, sees nothing to update and goes away
<smjor> But then, why doesn't it go away sometimes?
<j2daosh> because there is nothing on your system to update
<Linux_Galore> smjor: the green icon just means it making a connection, of the time varies that might be a network issue
<Linux_Galore> if*
<j2daosh> is he talking about the icon in systray or the green light at the top left?
<j2daosh> gimme a sec ill go read it
<j2daosh> Linux_Galore: is correct about the green icon (not in the systray). its just showing the connection
<reisi> hi everyone! how do i check from www for example, which version is the *ubuntu nvidia driver...?
<Linux_Galore> j2daosh: just saying the icon doesn't always appear for the same periods, on my normal DSL setup and at work the icons pope up very fast and disappears, but on dial up its there for a while
<j2daosh> the systray icon on the other hand... that could be several things
<j2daosh> 1- you didn't close that from last time you logged out
<j2daosh> 2- it was set to startup at computer start
<j2daosh> 3-it saw updates and needed your attention
<j2daosh> 4-you manually ran the program
* j2daosh those are about all i can think of....
<b0konon> Hi, i accidentally installed kubuntu over the windows partition, i am reinstalling windows. i know that its quite difficult to get the boot screen back
<b0konon> wanted to ask though, whether its possible-
<Linux_Galore> j2daosh: thats the cli command to start google earth
<j2daosh> yes it is possible
<b0konon> using the grub shell-
<Linux_Galore> whats*
* j2daosh shrugs
<j2daosh> never used google earth
<b0konon> j2daosh- so all i need to do is grub install (hd0) ?
<j2daosh> in essence.... yes
<j2daosh> much easier said then done
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> when it happened to me it kept taking grub errors at stage 2
<j2daosh> maybe you will have better luck
<MDCore> how do I get my skype contacts into kopete? I've installed the relevant plugins (I think) but I don't see an option to add an account or anything about skype in the plugins.
<b0konon> or someth like that- havent used the grub shell since gentoo- yeah, i remember, ubuntu is much difficult to configure from the command line- especially compared to gentoo.
<j2daosh> brb need to log out and log back in with irssi
<b0konon> anywhos, will look up some docs. thanks.
<j2daosh> you should be able to use the ubuntu disk
<j2daosh> pop it in under live mode, bring up a shell, mount the harddrive, then run the grub installer
<j2daosh> *should* being the key word, i would double check but that is most likely the easiest way to do it
<smjor> OK, thanks guys. So its normal for the green circle icon to appear/disappear depending on the time it takes to check for updates etc?
<b0konon> ok, lets see whether the easiest way turn out to be that easy- most of the times I've seen myself getting into more trouble trying to take the shortcut :P
<smjor> OK, i'm sorry if i'm nagging about this, but afaik, adept-notifier is started via shortcut in /usr/share/autostart. So i its just checking for updates, it should _always_ go away (give or take a few seconds) if none are available?
<kubuntu> hello
<lucian> hy
<kubuntu> I need to write a script (sed, perl?) to parse a text file containing things like "onetag{filename};anothertag{filename};..." and extract a list of filenames that are declared using "onetag", for example. Someone can help me??
<SeanTater> kubuntu: it sounds likte you want the script to say almost the same thing as what it is given..
<SeanTater> kubuntu: It sounds like something perl would be good at --
<stu_> I'm failing to see any obvious advantages of using a linux desktop - am I missing something obvious other than its free ?
<zorglu_> obviously depends of what you need/want :)
<abattoir> stu_: depends on what you're looking for ;)
<zorglu_> me first :)
<abattoir> zorglu_: hah, you beat me to it :P
<abattoir> again :P
<zorglu_> again ? :)
<abattoir> no, when you said 'me first..'
<zorglu_> aha ok :)
<zorglu_> double race :)
<MDCore> stu_: it does depend a lot on what you are using it for. I find, though, that the software is much better integrated than on, say, windows.
<zorglu_> well linux is free of charge, have more software, and run faster, but support less hardware
<stu_> MDCore: could you give me an example ?
<stu_> I find it runs slower tbh
<stu_> however I will say memory management is obviously better
<MDCore> stu_: well, for example, I like using the K-apps where I can. The benefit there is that the look and feel is largely the same across apps. A nice thing for me: I _love_ keyboard shortcuts.. and in KDE you can set keyboard shortcuts for all your apps in one place (the control panel)
<zorglu_> stu_: one other point, is that ubuntu, and linux in general, wants its users to be happy, if you are not happy with linux, there is no reason to use it :)
<stu_> I'm happy with it, but only because I think its amazing what they have done
<MDCore> stu_: also, I find that I can fire up my package manager, and find software that does what I need to do. the package manager takes care of installing it, setting it up etc. And it will just as easily remove it.
<stu_> its incredible how far the gui has come and how easy it is to use
<stu_> my main problem at the moment is I cant get it to look the way I want it to... perhaps you guys can help - firstly, can I have my task bar two rows of application high - like in windows as I always have so much stuff open
<abattoir> stu_: sure rt. click on it->Configure Panel
<abattoir> stu_: then you can choose the size there
<stu_> right, that kind of worked but now its made the icons for the k-menu etc so large they are taking up half the width
<zorglu_> hmm i think you may look at the docking apps if you have no many apps runnin
<zorglu_> what is it ?
<zorglu_> kdock ? and the other in 3d ?
<zorglu_> no=so
<Jucato> stu_: try a Custom size of 48
<abattoir> zorglu_: kxdocker ?
<zorglu_> abattoir: thanks
<MDCore> stu_: also, use multiple desktops!
<zorglu_> and have the window in the taskbar from only the current desktop
<MDCore> ditto :)
<stu_> yeah multiple desktops are ok, except the icons for the desktop are also friggin huge
<abattoir> stu_: you mean on the desktop or in the panel?
<stu_> panel
<zorglu_> i have 6 desktop and rarely got more than 2-3 windows per desktop
<Jucato> stu_: have you tried what I recommended?
<stu_> this size of 48 is cool cos now I get two rows of open applications
<stu_> but still the icons are to large
<MDCore> stu_: the kmenu icons ?
<zorglu_> stu_: what i ask what are those applications that you run ? i mean why do you have so many
<stu_> aye, and the desktop selection ones
<Jucato> stu_: the size of the icons (K Menu, etc) depend on the size of the panel. so you either have smaller icons or 2 rows of system tray icons.
<Jucato> I don't think you can have both without some editing
<stu_> web browser, konsole, remote dekstop, email client, another konsole
<stu_> etc
<MDCore> stu_: Add the quick launcher applet.
<stu_> file browser
<MDCore> it is a lot like windows' Quick Launch bar. Small icons
<zorglu_> stu_: hue, i run all that simulatenaously without any crowded taskbar
<MDCore> I just added it now and I have two rows of small icons (not huge like the kmenu)
<MDCore> maybe just leave the kmenu button as a big "Start Button"
<stu_> max res on this laptop is 1024 tho :/
<Jucato> same as mine :)
<Jucato> I auto hide my panels :P
<zorglu_> stu_: same here, i think it is just a matter of configuration, you dont seems to have an unuusal number of apps running
<stu_> what about the size of the icons in what windows call the system tray ?
<zorglu_> same name in linux
<Jucato> stu_: that's also set to a specific size
<zorglu_> yeah what about them
<MDCore> ah.. tricky.. on KDE that's called.. the system tray :D
<pascal_> when I run glxinfo I get the following error: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<pascal_> what can I do?
<Jucato> on GNOME, it's called the notification tray actually
<pascal_> I just installed the fglrx driver
<stu_> yeh in gnome I didnt have this problem
<MDCore> strange.. I've got pretty small icons in my system tray.
<stu_> they are what you could small, but they could be smaller
<Jucato> stu_: icons in the system tray don't change size, no matter the size of the panel
<zorglu_> stu_: play with the configuration, you will reach what you need
<MDCore> I agree with zorg... it took me a while, but eventually I got it looking right. just play with the settings
<zorglu_> took me a week between install and having a nice desktop as i like it
<stu_> you how when you hover over something you get that popup description, can I make that text only ?
<stu_> yeah its slowly getting better
<MDCore> yeah
<MDCore> in the panels option in control pannel
<MDCore> (panel)
<MDCore> untick Enable icon mouseover effects
<MDCore> but leave "show tooltips" ticked
<stu_> now only the system tray gives me a description
<stu_> grr
<stu_> anyone got an IBM thinkpad here?
<crimsun> yep.
<stu_> you get the buttons working? volume etc?
<stu_> tells me to insmod nvram
<stu_> but I aint got that module
<stu_> ah, heres a question I've been meaning to ask - is there a show desktop button ??
<lupine_85> ah, ok
<lupine_85> stu_: thre's a show desktop plugin you can bind to a keypress
<lupine_85> erm, oops
<lupine_85> ignore me
<stu_> lol
<zorglu_> yep it is an applet
<zeeo> Hi i'm trying to get my wireless to work
<zeeo> not having a lot of luck
<zeeo> when i try to enable the card it just disables
<zeeo> i installed the windows drivers
<stu_> using ndiswrapper ?
<zeeo> ya
<stu_> and modprobe ndiswrapper gives you what you would expect?
<zeeo> no error
<stu_> ages since I used ndiswrapper
<stu_> iwlist scanning give you anything
<zeeo> 1sec
<DaNET5229> Hi all
<stu_> or is iwlist for madwifi ?
<stu_> hmm
<zeeo> apt-get install wpasupplicant
<zeeo> oops
<zeeo> heh
<zeeo> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<skylve> I've one probs :( I can't load kubuntu ... I can acces to it with Putty but it block on load screen ...
<zeeo> like i say
<zeeo> i can't enable it
<zorglu_> skylve: what is the last line it display ?
<zorglu_> the stuff below the 'kubuntu + progress bar"
<zeeo> how can i get more debuging info
<zeeo> on the card
<zeeo> try to find out whare it is failing
<zeeo> root@zeeo-laptop:~# ndiswrapper -l
<zeeo> Installed ndis drivers:
<zeeo> lsbcmnds                driver present, hardware present
<skylve> Zorglu_ : It load all things ... But after there is a screen with just Kubuntu+progress bar
<stu_> ive installed kxdocker but failing to figure what its supposed to do
<stu_> ive got an icon in my system tray... thats about it
<skylve> Zorglu are u here ?
<stu_> ah it was hiding under the task bar thing
<omar> hello, there are some web pages in flash that I cannot see. However others open easyly, what can I do
<omar> I have firefox
<CVirus> maybe they are flash 8 websites ?
<omar> CVirus: what can I do
<CVirus> omar: wait for the release of a flash 8 version for linux
<omar> CVirus: but I used to use those pages with linux
<CVirus> omar: no idea then
<omar> CVirus: can you try the pages in your machine http://www.latinka.com/ and www.bws.com.pe
<CVirus> omar: works with the second website
<omar> CVirus: but I need the small part in flash
<manne> Hi, somebody here, who can help me with cdbs problems under (k)ubuntu
<SuperSub> does anyone know if you can map outlook pst files in evolution mail?
<Film905> SuperSub, I dont think you can. See if this helps: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/outport.html
<llxcamxll> does anyone lnow how to get nexiuz to work on kubuntu???
<LjL> llxcamxll: it works without doing anything special here
<llxcamxll> yeah but i'm heaps newb
<llxcamxll> its no double click is it?
<LjL> llxcamxll: oh, i don't know, i just type "nexuiz" in the shell
<kyaneos> hi
<Chichiri> greetings
<neutron> i got some problems, my keboard stoped working when i startedmy computer today, tried recovery mode, but when i tried to type the root password,every time i pressed a key it gave me a error, and sugested me to "setkey x" or something simmilar, is there any way of fixing this?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Every time I go to 'configure' a launcher button on the panel for a program.. the icon gets reset.
<Dr_willis> Or is it.. lets see..
<racookier> hi, kubuntu cant resolve hostnames (i.e. security.kubuntu.com) to update or upgrade packages, but i can surf the web with konqueror ??????? some one have any idea?
<Dr_willis> servers may be down/overloaded.
<Dr_willis> ping security.kubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> ping: unknown host security.kubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> ping security.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> PING security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Dr_willis> Looks like there is no security.Kubuntu.com
<lupine_85> sounds right to me
<racookier> hello??
<Dr_willis> Moo! :P
<racookier> in the proccess control the networking (basic tcp/ip networking) appears as not running
<fs-a> can the K bar get a normal directory so its files are clickable and its dirs submenus?
<Dr_willis> fs-a,  i seem to recall some sort of quickbrowser add on for it .
<Dr_willis> 'quick file browser' applet - addit to the panel
<bob_> hello, does anyone know an approriate chanell to ask questions about imagick x86 compile problems?
<Dr_willis> You sure its an Imagemagik problem?
<Dr_willis> check their web site - they may have an irc channel on this or some other server
<Dr_willis> or at least a web forums
<thoreauputic> !imagemagick
<ubotu> imagemagick: Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 6:6.2.4.5-0.6ubuntu0.2 (dapper), package size 1576 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<Hawkwind> They don't have an IRC channel on freenode unfortunately
<bobbin>  #konqueror
<omar> guys, I can't open some pages with flash, that's weird 'cos I opened them some days ago, I uninstall and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, but I still can't open 'em, what can I do, should I install easyubuntu or automatix, some people here tell me not to do that
<bob_> thanks for the tip
<racookier> ok  look this:  ping archive.ubuntu.com  (unknown host archive.ubuntu.com)
<thoreauputic> racookier: you have a dns problem
<racookier> ok  look this:  ping archive.ubuntu.com  (unknown host archive.ubuntu.com) but if i enter archive.ubuntu.com in konqueror i can surf the server, but apt cant find it
<racookier> in the proccess control the networking (basic tcp/ip networking) appears as not running (this is normal??) i have lan connection with other computers anyway
<thoreauputic> racookier: do you have a proxy set?
<thoreauputic> to restart networking,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
* racookier slaps Dr_willis around a bit with a large trout
<omar> guys, I can't open some pages with flash, that's weird 'cos I opened them some days ago, I uninstall and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree, but I still can't open 'em, what can I do, should I install easyubuntu or automatix, some people here tell me not to do that
<thoreauputic> omar: don't use easyubuntu or automatix
<omar> thoreauputic: I don't wanna really
<thoreauputic> omar: do you have the most recent update of flashplugin-nonfree ?
<paolutus> quit
<racookier> no problem anyway i restart networking, they appear as not running but i have lan connection ok (in fact i'm here trough proxy)
<omar> thoreauputic: think so, I did apt-get update flashplugin-nonfree already
<racookier> but apt cant resolve host names to update the system
<racookier> ping cant resolve host names
<thoreauputic> racookier: check what you have in /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> sounds like a DNS issue, or you can't reach a gateway running a nameserver etc
<thoreauputic> also a proxy will confuse apt
<Film905> thoreauputic, you took the words right out of my mouth....er off my keyboard
<omar> thoreauputic: yes it's updated
<thoreauputic> omar: what does "locate flashplayer.xpt"  without  quotes return?
<thoreauputic> omar: and/or  locate libflashplayer.so
<zeeo> who can help me with my wireless under kubuntu
<omar> thoreauputic: /home/omar/.mozilla/plugins/flashplayer.xpt
<thoreauputic> omar: and the other one?
<zeeo> i keep geting eth1      No scan results
<omar> thoreauputic: /home/omar/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<thoreauputic> omar: OK - did you install falsh from their website ?
<thoreauputic> omar: because those are user specific - so I doubt that flashplayer-nonfree is inatalled
<thoreauputic> omar: dpkg -l flashplayer-nonfree | grep ^ii    < -- any output?
<omar> thoreauputic: I used apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<thoreauputic> bah s/flashplugin-nonfree , sorry
<thoreauputic> omar: does  dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree  produce output?
<omar> thoreauputic: what do you mean
<thoreauputic> omar: ^^^
<omar> thoreauputic: that's a lot
<omar> thoreauputic: you want me to write it down
<grothesk> Hi!
<thoreauputic> omar: a package doesn't put plugins in your home dir - it puts them in the system hierarchy
<racokkier2> ok, my resolv.conf has nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<thoreauputic> omar: no, don't paste it
<racokkier2> anyway apt cant contact with servers
<grothesk> Is compiz/XGL broken at the moment? I can't install it according to the wikis. :-(
<omar> thoreauputic: that I got: Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<thoreauputic> omar:  what does    dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree | grep ^ii   say ?
<omar> thoreauputic: dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree | grep ^ii
<racokkier2> and ping 200.75.51.132  (network is ureachable)
<omar> thoreauputic: ii  flashplugin-nonfree 7.0.68~ubuntu2~dapper1 Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer
<thoreauputic> OK it's installed then
<thoreauputic> omar: try removing the plugins from ~/.mozilla/plugins ( or just move them)
<thoreauputic> racokkier2: can you ping your router/ gateway ?
<omar> thoreauputic: removed
<zeeo> racokkier2 do a trace route
<thoreauputic> omar: restart your browser and try  badgerbadgerbadger.com  :)
<omar> thoreauputic: it works nicely
<thoreauputic> omar: OK problem solved then :)
<omar> thoreauputic: nop.
<thoreauputic> omar: ?
<omar> thoreauputic: my pages like www.bws.com.pe
<omar> thoreauputic: and www.latinka.com do not work still
<thoreauputic> omar: are you sure these pages do not require flash 8?
<omar> thoreauputic: I am not sure of anything lately my friend
<rawrness> I don't like the menu bar thingy size how can i change it?
<rawrness> it just takes up to much space
<Jucato> latinka.com doesn't work on Konqueror either. but it says it's just using Flash 7
* Jucato checks on Firefox
<omar> jucato; I am using firefox
<LjL> rawrness: system settings, panel
<Dr_willis> http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/llama.php         My fave
<rawrness> do other sites work on firefox?
<Jucato> lol! Dr_willis have you seen the badgers.php?
<omar> rawrness: yes
<Dr_willis> Yes
<Dr_willis> thers a badger wallpaper somewhere thats sort of a DaVinci-Badger
<Jucato> heh
<rawrness> XD
<Film905> Omar: those sites may need a higher version of flash. They work fine for me, but I have my system edited to look like I have flash 9
<Jucato> omar: latinka.com works on my Firefox (but not on Konqi)
<ubuntu_newbie> has any tried to install sun studio creator?
* thoreauputic 's firefox has suddenly decided not to open links from xchat
<thoreauputic> :(
<omar> rawrness: how can I have my system like yours
<rawrness> what you mean like mine?
<omar> Film905: sorry , how can I do the same
<Jucato> omar: bws.com.pe works
<thoreauputic> latinka.com works in firefox here
<omar> rawrness: I got confused sorry, with Film905
<rawrness> Kk
<ubuntu_newbie> moreover, when i try to install i get "The following RPM packages need to be installed: compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel"
<omar> jucato: yes those used to work
<rawrness> understandable ithink....
<Jucato> omar: do other Flash sites work?
<thoreauputic> meh, the mere idea of having a *whole* site running on flash is obscene....
<rawrness> Very
<Film905> omar: instructions at http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/08/14/flash-9-for-xubuntu/
<ubuntu_newbie> What do ineed to install to get compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel|?
<Film905> the tweak has worked well for me for about a month. But, as always, use at your own risk
<ubuntu_newbie> jucato
<omar> jucato: yes always
<Jucato> huh?
<racokkier2> yes i can ping my gateaway
<racokkier2> yes i can ping my gateaway
<ubuntu_newbie> can u help me a bit. have you ever installed sun studio creator?
<Jucato> ubuntu_newbie: who? me? nope... sorry
<ubuntu_newbie> aight, What do ineed to install to get compat-libstdc++, compat-libstdc++-devel|?
<Jucato> hm... we don't seem to have those in our repos. we only have libstdc++, no "compat-" stuff
<rawrness> ahh hide menu is the koolest thing ever
<rawrness> no stupid bar in my way
<Jucato> rawrness: what menu?
<Jucato> I mean, what bar?
<omar> Film905: did it , but nothig
<rawrness> the one with the kmenu
<Jucato> aaah :)
<rawrness> i hate cludder
<rawrness> but love shortcuts
<neuron> my keyboard doesnt work anymore when i try to run ubuntu in normal mode, but it does in recovery mode, i can even startx and it works, i just saw something in my Xlog
<neuron> "(WW) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap"
<rawrness> weridness.....
<omar> Film905: do u think is a good idea to remove firefox and get it back
<racokkier2> yes i can ping my gateaway but nothing more that local addresses
<rawrness> what was the keyboard shortcut for resoultion
<Dr_willis> rawrness,  you mean alt-ctrl-NUMPAD + and - ?
<rawrness> ahh
<racokkier2> ping www.ubuntu.com (unknown host)
<thoreauputic> racokkier2: and you are sure your nameservers are correct? Can you ping 64.233.187.99  ?
<rawrness> ah i iknow why icoun't get it to work right
<rawrness> stupid 10 $ wireless keyboard
<rawrness> il just change the res. thingy in the file
<rawrness> and hope i don't screw it up this time
<racokkier2> in other computers i can ping 200.75.51.132 but here no
<rawrness> btw how can i make a program start on startup
<thoreauputic> racokkier2: other computers on the same network? Same subnet?
<Jucato> rawrness: create a link in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Dr_willis> rawrness,  depends on what you are wanting to start also...
<xwolf-> how can i open gnome sessions with the same installation i am using now?
<Dr_willis> xwolf-,  huh?
<steveire> Hey, A few days ago a compiz icon appeared in the bottom right of my screen which was handy for turning it on/off, now it's disappeared again. Any idea what gives?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: umm - install ubuntu-desktop
<racokkier2> yes same subnet
<xwolf-> thoreauputic just that?
<steveire> Also, since installing acroread, that has become the default application for pdfs. How do I change that back to kpdf?
<thoreauputic> racokkier2: well, I'm puzzled - did you try pinging other iPs like 64.233.187.99 (google)
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: yes - it will install gnome, and you can choose it on login, or choose KDE etc
<Jucato> steveire: in Konqueror > Settings menu > Configure Konqueror > File Associations
<xwolf-> thoreauputic great, ok.
<xwolf-> thank you
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: no problem :)
<Jucato> xwolf-: I'd suggest using "sudo aptitude update" then "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" to do that
<xwolf-> how about using adept for that, Jucato?
<Jucato> if you have plans of removing GNOME in the future
<Jucato> xwolf-: hm.. Adept...
<Jucato> xwolf-: aptitude has this nice feature that it will remove whatever was installed with a package, IF you installed it with aptitude
<steveire> Jucato: done on the second point, cheers. Any idea on the first point?
<xwolf-> i'm not gonna do it right away, just considering the facts on using different window managers
<Jucato> steveire: no idea, sorry
<Jucato> xwolf-: ok. just thought you'd like to consider that :)
<racokkier2> any idea about ???
<xwolf-> already done that, thank you
<rawrness> peoples perfereces:  high res or low res?
<racokkier2> or one command to configure net
<racokkier2> net-config or something
<rawrness> Weirdness konquoror just opened 18 windows
<Jucato> O_O
<thoreauputic> racokkier2:  have a look at  man interfaces
<thoreauputic> racokkier2: and  man resolv.conf
<jpiccolo_> native rez
<rawrness> I have noticed that my cd drives don't like to manuely open with the button
<rawrness> i have to click the eject icon....
<rawrness> half the time
<Film905> On my laptop the cd drive will not open manually if the media is mounted.
<rawrness> strange........
<Film905> I have to umount and then it will open. or I have click eject
<Jucato> rawrness: try to close any app/tab that has accessed the media
<neuron> got a problem with my keyboard, it stops responding when i kdm starts, this doest happen in recovery mode tho
<rawrness> then how ar eyou typing?
<rawrness> ???
<neuron> i cant type my password in, and i figured that it stops running becouse i was spamming numlock, and when kdm started it stop working
<neuron> im in recovery mode
<rawrness> ah
<neuron> keyboard under kdm works in recovery mode
<steveire> What do I use to view a dvi file? It previews in konqueror, but doesn't open in kpdf.
<Jucato> steveire: try kghostview. I think that's installed by default
<kesara> How can I get a 686 kernel with smp support without manually configuring?
<kesara> Actually what is the name of the pkg that I need to install?
<steveire> Doesn't open it for me anyway.
<Jucato> steveire: can you check what Konqueror is using to preview the file? Right-click on the file and see what Preview with _____ says
<steveire> I mean the icon is a mini version of the file. Right click doesn't give any preview option.
<sam_> hey... any guys here not how to use patch and diff to patch files?
<Jucato> steveire: that's strange...
<steveire> indeed.
<Jucato> hm... what type of a file is a .dvi?
<Jucato> video?
<steveire> I've messed with konq before though, and set html files to be associated with Kate. No I can't use it as a browser. I'm going to do a clean edgy install in a few weeks and get everything right this time.
<steveire> Jucato: I can open it with xdvi
<Jucato> it's a LaTeX file?
* Jucato is not familiar with it..
<steveire> yes, it is.
<Jucato> ah
<sanpi> join c
<Film905> any suggestions on pod/vidcast clients for linux?
<abattoir> Amarok(the default music player) is a pretty nifty podcasting client
<abattoir> Film905: ^^^^
<Film905> outstanding. I didn't realize it had that capability..
* Film905 goes to open Amarok
<Rambo3> zencast
<abattoir> Film905: you'd be amazed by what it can do ;)
<susu> hay
<Kubu> is there any program like DOWNLOAD accelerator Plus for ubuntu?
<claydoh> kget, d4x
<abattoir> Kubu: kget ?
<abattoir> hah :P
<lupine_85> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 425 kB, installed size 1164 kB
<lupine_85> :/
<lupine_85> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 225 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<lupine_85> ++
<dimsuz> hi guys! Yesterday I noticed that something eats my dialup traffic. Soon I discovered that this is some cron job running apt. Wtf? Can I disable this behind-the-scenes downloading?
<lupine_85> dimsuz: sudo crontab -e ?
<lupine_85> it might be in there
<lupine_85> if not, check your cron.daily, cron.weekly, etc directories
<dimsuz> lupine_85: I just did it. Can't find. I recall this script called smth like "res...." Well, maybe I missed it. I'll look closer...
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: have you installed cron-apt ?
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: hm. no idea. not manually in any case. maybe as a part of dist-upgrade... how to check?
<h3sp4wn> aptitude show cron-apt | grep -i installed
<claydoh> could it be adept-updater?
<abattoir> !info kitty
<ubotu> Package kitty does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info kitty edgy
<ubotu> kitty: a Qt/KDE based RSS podcast and video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 246 kB, installed size 648 kB
<abattoir> Film905: there doesnt seem to be a packge for it in the repos, I guess you'll have to download and compile it manually
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: State: not installed
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: I suppose it could be adept-updater (remove adept and adept-updater)
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: they weren't running for sure...
<h3sp4wn> no idea then (I would remove them anyway)(
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: i looked at process tree with ksysguard and it looked like: sh->anacron->resXXXXX->apt->http IIRC
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: :)
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: then I just killed apt and all returned to normal
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: thanks for help!
<Kubu> por que no tengo permisos para instalar el driver de la impresora?
<h3sp4wn> dimsuz: I still think it would be the adept updator
<dimsuz> h3sp4wn: ok, I'll check it out
<Film905> ls
<JohnFlux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<paco> hi
<Ghostrider> hello
<paco> anybody know if xgl run under kubuntu edgy
<paco> ??
<Ghostrider> I've got a question about kubuntu: how do I need to format my partitions for it?
<segfault_> Ghostrider, one large partition mounted at / and a swap partition is likely suficient
<abattoir> paco: yes, i've heard of people running it under both dapper and edgy
<abattoir> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<abattoir> paco: ^^^ might help you
<Ghostrider> at the moment I've got a large windows partition and a large linux partition (linux is not installed yet)
<azzgor> i got a problem, my keyboards doesnt work anymore after kdm starts, its like it got plugged out
<segfault_> Ghostrider, add a swap partition for linux to that and u should be fine
<Ghostrider> ok thanx
<segfault_> np
<Ghostrider> does it need to be a primary or an extended?
<segfault_> doesnt matter
<Ghostrider> ok
<Ghostrider> bye
<paco> thanks ubotu
<|lostbyte|> Hi guys.
<adam__> hi there
<adam__> can i safely cancel adept update process and continue it later on ?
<adam__> the packages are still downloading
<seumas> I had to unplug all of my drives except cdrom and one drive to get Ubuntu installed. Now that it's installed, should I be able to plug the other SATA drives in and expect it to automatically choose the right boot drive?
<sakitel> hi everybody
<sakitel> my problem is i can't use the spellcheck from openoffice in my language(spanish)
<adam__> is there anyone who knows the answer ?
<seumas> adam_: I can't speak to adpet specifically, but I think it should be safe if it's just downloading (they don't install until everything in that session has downloaded). HOWEVER, you might have a problem if something has already downloaded that depends on the package that isn't yet finished downloading... Haven't ever actually done that myself though, so hopefully someone who HAS can say for sure.
<seumas> adam_: I think apt-get and aptitude would let you cancel out of the whole process, so if downloading is still occurring - NOTHING gets installed. Even already downloaded stuff. But I just don't know about adept.
<mrbrdo> how can you change a certain line in a text file in one line (without tools like nano, vim..) - only change a certain line by one-line command
<zorglu_> mrbrdo: by doing a real complex, unreadable bash shell
<zorglu_> and i forgot unmaintainable :)
<mrbrdo> :P
<mrbrdo> so it's not possible an easy way?
<zorglu_> or you put this script in a file and then execute the script :)
<zorglu_> no trivial way, as far as i know
<trappist> example?
<seumas> You could probably do something with sed and the substitute command if you know exactly what content you want to replace.
<trappist> you could say: perl -pi -e 's/this/that/' filename
<seumas> or do the same thing with sed without loading perl. ;)
<Celeste> hi
<seumas> Of course, I'm not sure how (simply) you could make sure it only changes ONE line and not every line that matches, via sed.
<mrbrdo> i can use ASP only
<zorglu_> ASP=?
<seumas> You must drink a lot.
<mrbrdo> yeah
<mrbrdo> lol
<mrbrdo> brb
<zorglu_> anybody what he meant by ASP?
<trappist> I guess active server pages
<seumas> Not sure why you'd use ASP to edit a line in a file from the command line....
<trappist> yeah prolly not.  certainly not in linux :)
<h3sp4wn> There is a program for using asp in linux (forget the name of it - was included with cobalt raq / cubes)
<zorglu_> oh this is a microsoft thing for doing web, correct ?
<trappist> h3sp4wn: nowadays I think it's called sunone asp.  sun bought it from chilisoft
<mrbrdo> yeah
<mrbrdo> actually
<mrbrdo> pretty weird
<mrbrdo> Linksys WRT54G runs on Linux
<seumas> Whoa, I didn't know that.
<mrbrdo> and it uses ASP
<CainMadness> How would I access the music files on my hard drive? My brother-in-law partitioned the drive I'm running Linux on, and the music wasn't put into the partition with Linux, and I can't seem to access the other partition through any of my media players.
<seumas> And I'm a Sun engineer :)
<danbuntu> cain mount the partition
<h3sp4wn> mrbrdo: v5/v6/v7 uses vxworks
<seumas> CainMadness: You should be abut to mount the drive and (at least) read it.
<trappist> seumas: http://www.sun.com/software/chilisoft/
<CainMadness> Hmm.
<mrbrdo> nah mine is still on linux :)
<mrbrdo> v2 i think
<mrbrdo> anyway, brb
<CainMadness> And how would I mount it in Linux?
<seumas> CainMadness: I don't know how to do that with the kde interface, but just 'man mount' from the command line and it should get you going. Then you can play with automount to keep it always loading.
<CainMadness> Mmk.
<Dr_willis> mount what?
<CainMadness> Other partition on the drive I'm using.
<Dr_willis> it a ntfs/windows parttion?
<Dr_willis> if so,..,
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<CainMadness> I'm using a dual boot. On the first drive is NTFS with windows. On the second drive, is Kubuntu and FAT32, with the music in the other partition n this drive.
<CainMadness> So first drive doesn't matter.
<Dr_willis> edit the fstab. make an entry for the new drive. Be sure to make the mountpoiint first. and if its ntfs/fat32 be sure to use the right umask= options
<zorglu_> fat32 is the name for linux too ?
<trappist> vfat
<zorglu_> pl
<zorglu_> ok
<Dr_willis> vfat is the filesystem for the fat32 variants. :P
<Dr_willis> from my fstab -->   /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<CainMadness> kk
<gissi> Anyone tried to compile the Asterisk 1.4 beta2 on Ubuntu already?
<emilio> hi
<jatos__> hi
<main2> i got a nvidia 6800 with 128MB, can i use my 20" TFT on the 1680x1050 resolution?
<h3sp4wn> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zorglu_> q. is there a bot command to perform search on the help.ubuntu.com ?
<h3sp4wn> Not as far as I know - There is not even a plain text version of the docs on there
<zorglu_> too bad
<h3sp4wn> I tried stripping the html tags from it once but its got too much javascript etc for me to do it quickly
<igor> I have a question too, funny how to keep my Konvesation program allways on top? :)
<zorglu_> igor: alt f3 -> advanced -> always on top
<zorglu_> keep above other i meant
<sakitel> #kubuntu-es
<sakitel> join #kubuntu-es
<igor> at least :), thanks zorglu_, any suggestions on best linux audio player?
<h3sp4wn> igor: amarok or moc
<Mortice> amarok. hands down.
<zorglu_> best is subgective, amarok is popular
<zorglu_> require a huge amount of memory but looks nice on the screen
<h3sp4wn> moc is good if you are not running X (the executavle is mocp)
<fdoving> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon, the name says it all. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.5-5.1 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 332 kB
<igor> how about something similar to WinAmp? :)I tried Amarok, yaak
<fdoving> igor: beep-media-player
<zorglu_> xmms ?
<t_> hi. question: i installed fresh kubuntu desktop and amarok doesn`t want to read ogg music. what`s wrong?
<zorglu_> t_: can you hear any sound , beside not the one of amarok
<seumas> t_: Are you sure it can't read it? Or is it just not playing it to your sound card? That is -- if you look at the visualization thingy, does it look like it's playing something?
<t_> zorglu- yes, with ubuntu start etc.
<t_> seumas - visualisation is still
<seumas> t_: Because I had exactly that problem. The only way I found to fix it was to install Ubuntu, then install the kubuntu-desktop package on top of it. :(
<zorglu_> t_: oh check the internal volume of amarok ?
<t_> in amarok litlle (winampy) windows is`nt even name of the song even if i double clicked the file
<t_> i use the oggs from xiph.org
<t_> i click the file .ogg, and amarok starts, but there is no song name in amarok
<seumas> t_: If you check the amarok configuration, does it have an "engine" selected? Should be Xine by default, I believe.
<t_> yes it is
<t_> it`s fresh system, i only configured the internet connection
<t_> the movie with Mandela in koffeine works with sound
<t_> it`s problemm with amarok
<t_> hm
<t_> the oggs work with koffeine
<Dr_willis> Darn it - where is it that you can get a list of all the KIOSlaves - like  apt:\ and fish:\   ( i think thats the riht term)
<Dr_willis> i found it once...
<abattoir> Dr_willis: its in Khelpcenter
<abattoir> Dr_willis: Kmenu->Help
<fdoving> Dr_willis: you can use kinfocenter -> protocols.
<Dr_willis> there it is. :P
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone know all the different options for starting and stopping things with dcop ?
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: like 'kdcop' lists them?
<ubuntu_newbie> hey hey
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: for example dcop dcop kicker restart (just some doc's about the options for that command)
<ubuntu_newbie> is there an installer for compat-libstdc++ on Ubuntu?
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: i doubt they are documented anywhere.
<Dr_willis> There is no documentation available for /kio_apt/index.html.  - lol! someone better get writing some docs! :p
<ubuntu_newbie> I'm trying to get Sun Creator Java studio installed
<TheGateKeeper_> amazing how much crap comes up when you kioslaves into google
<ubuntu_newbie> http://my.opera.com/vetler/blog/show.dml/148576
<ubuntu_newbie> Never mind :)
<ubuntu_newbie> !compat-libstdc++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compat-libstdc++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voraistos-> Hey. So, as i promised, reiserFS = ????
<ubuntu_newbie> !thanks
<ubotu> Thanks for the help!
* voraistos- loves ReiserFS
<ubuntu_newbie> !FISHING
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ubuntu_newbie> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<voraistos-> much faster. very happy i tried that. And, by the way, i tried kubuntu as well. Good Bye gnome. Sorry about that ;)
<zorglu_> http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 is so fun
<stephan> lol
<t_> if anyome know the answer for question: how to run amarok (it even doesn`t shows the song name in itself after double click on file) then i`m listenning
<voraistos-> hey guys, i just installed kubuntu, and i was wondering, to install extra codecs, flash and stuff, do i have to do it the ubuntugnome way ?
<abattoir> t_: is amarok loaded? do you see it?
<abattoir> voraistos-: there are some variations...
<abattoir> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abattoir> voraistos-: ^^^ the first link should help
<voraistos-> what about the variations? 8is it included?)(hmm... ill suppose so)
<abattoir> voraistos-: well, for mp3 support, in gnome i guess you had to install gstreamer stuff
<abattoir> voraistos-: here you'd nee libxine-extracodecs
<abattoir> voraistos-: the flash package is same, but you'd have to explicitly 'enable' it in konqueror
<abattoir> *need
<voraistos-> ok. i know about xine
<t_> abattoir - sorry
<t_> yes it`s loaded
<t_> i can see it
<t_> the visualisation is still on 0
<abattoir> t_: is the file an mp3 file? do you have the relevant codecs installed?
<t_> it`s ogg vorbis
<abattoir> t_: hmm, is it added to the playlist?
<voraistos-> they talk a lot about ogg theora, but no Xvid? u know why ?
<abattoir> who? :P
<abattoir> maybe because Ogg theora is a free format and Xvid is a restricted one?
<voraistos-> ubuntu forums and wiki ...
<voraistos-> i dont think xvid is restricted
<t_> abattoir - yes
<t_> the koffeine works ok with this file
<t_> it`s the canon ogg from xiph.org
<voraistos-> xvid is GPL2
<seumas> Erm... xvid is GPL
<abattoir> t_: hmm, which version of amarok do you have?
<abattoir> aah, its DivX which is protected, isnt it...
<t_> abattoir - how to check?
<seumas> Yeah. divx is also that crappy self-destruct rental thing that bombed :)
<erik_[NL] > hi all :D
<abattoir> t_: Help->About amarok
<trappist> seumas: hah I remember that.  that was fun.
<t_> abattoir - 1.3.9
<erik_[NL] > finaly got Opera with Flashplayer plugin, on my amd64 kUbuntu, but how do i install a realplayer plugin?
<erik_[NL] > the flash player sux btw
<voraistos-> what? gnash ?
<abattoir> t_: 1.4.3 is the latest version, do you want to upgrade to that to see if it works?
<seumas> We're always a good two versions behidn the real flash. :)
<abattoir> t_: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<trappist> seumas: supposedly not for long.
<seumas> When the linux team at adobe releases the linux flash plugin, is that going to be the latest version to match the windows/osx versions?
<voraistos-> hmmmm
<seumas> I presumed it would probably just be an "official" lagging distribution. :)
<stu_> I need to burn an ISO - what should I use please?
<voraistos-> we do dream too
<seumas> stu_: erm.. k3b... probably already installed.
<erik_[NL] > and another thing, when i add: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main to my repository, nothing happens when i update :(
<stu_> thanks
<TheGateKeeper_> erik_[NL] :
<TheGateKeeper_> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<TheGateKeeper_> sudo dpkg -i realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
<t_> abattoir - i use the two first codes from site you gave me
<t_> abattoir - but how to install the new amarok itself?
<erik_[NL] > THNX TheGateKeeper :D
<erik_[NL] > TheGateKeeper, is there a amd64 build for that? or do i use the --force-architecture command
<abattoir> t_: open adept, then go to Manage Repositories
<h3sp4wn> !dapper-commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> t_: there add the 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-143 dapper main' line
<t_> abattoir - ok
<abattoir> t_: after that click apply, close and then fetch updates
<abattoir> t_: search for amarok, it should say 'Upgradable', click on it and upgrade :)
<voraistos-> is libxine-extracodecs still in the repos ? cant find it after enabling everything :(
<t_> abattoir - i thought it would be something like this
<t_> abattoir - thanks Frenchman
<abattoir> t_: heh :P
<abattoir> voraistos-: its in multiverse
<abattoir> voraistos-: you'd have to 'add' that
<abattoir> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> voraistos-: ^^^
<h3sp4wn> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<voraistos-> well, i am not knew to ubuntu, what i mean is multiverse "should be" enabled, since i just enabled it ;)
<h3sp4wn> well its not
<voraistos-> hmm... ill try that the vim way
<abattoir> voraistos-: check if you enabled it agains dapper-backports, rather than dapper
<t_> abattoir - (for me) it`s strange- i don`t have amarok-engines installed
<abattoir> and also make sure you fetched updates :)
<abattoir> t_: aah, that must be, strange that i didnt think of it :(
<abattoir> but then, i'm so tired :(
<abattoir> *that must be it
<abattoir> t_: try installint the metapackage along with the amarok-xine engine
<voraistos-> ok. i found my problem. original sources.list was incomplete. however i just took a look at the link u gave me, what is the canonical commercial repo?
<voraistos-> damn. all those french guys....
<TheGateKeeper_> where is the printer que?
<t_> when i try to install this strange part of amarok- there is "there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem."
<tr0g> will someone help me
<tr0g> please
<TheGateKeeper_> np I found it
<tr0g> I installed kub  and my monitor went black
<tr0g> is there another linux gui that i can install
<tr0g> im running gentoo right now, but all I have it a command prompt  livedcd root
<tr0g> anyone???
<t_> what is the open source alternative for adobe flash?
<LeeJunFan> tr0g: it sounds more like an X error that any gui you install will suffer from.
<TheGateKeeper_> tr0g: installed kubuntu?
<ConsoleFx> i am getting this error message when i am clicking the deb file directly...
<ConsoleFx> the utitility is not in your path...
<ConsoleFx> plz install it or contact your system administrator...
<ConsoleFx> whats the prob..
<ConsoleFx> i am geting this error in aptget..
<ConsoleFx> i am unable to install any deb :(
<ConsoleFx> and after that i tried in another way too... sudo dpkg -i package.deb .. but still i am getiing the following error -> dpkg-deb: `libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<ConsoleFx> dpkg: error processing libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb (--install):
<ConsoleFx>  subprocess dpkg-deb --control returned error exit status 2
<ConsoleFx> why its happenning??
<ConsoleFx> how i can install deb apps then :shocked:
<Conhe> HOWTO run program in cobol?
<ConsoleFx> plz help
<Conhe> SMB connection failed
<Conhe> =\
<ConsoleFx> why all are silent here..
<ConsoleFx> :o
<ConsoleFx> :(
<claydoh> ConsoleFx: some of us are doing other things :)
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c675e53915a0137a1c1e61237d136910f3966486
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claydoh> use the package manager, you probably have corrupted downlods
<ConsoleFx> i know how to install apps.. but i am getting these errors :( why?? i think it shouldn't show these errors..
<|lostbyte|> Today is googles birthday.. :)
<ConsoleFx> nope claydoh.. i have checked its md5 too
<ConsoleFx> its all correct
<ConsoleFx> plz help
<Conhe> HOWTO run program in cobol?
<claydoh> so use  Adept or apt-get after enabling the proper repositories
<t_> this problemm with amarok - it reads FLACs, but not ogg. :D :D :D
<claydoh> works fine for ogg for me
<ConsoleFx> ya i used apt-get -install pack.deb and enter and i m getting this error Reading package lists... Done
<ConsoleFx> Building dependency tree... Done
<ConsoleFx> E: Couldn't find package libxine.deb
<ConsoleFx> so what i will do now :(
<akus> jest tu ktos z polski
<claydoh> 'sudo apt -get install libxine-extracodecs'
<ConsoleFx> i am very worried
<claydoh> 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<ConsoleFx> i used it too...
<claydoh> did  you enable the extra repositories, then run 'sudo apt-get update'?
<ConsoleFx> root@exploit-laptop:/home/exploit/Desktop/# apt-get install libxine.deb
<ConsoleFx> ya..
<ConsoleFx> wll how to enable tthe extra repositories..
<ConsoleFx> @ claydoh
<ConsoleFx> ?
<claydoh> see my links above
<ConsoleFx> k
<t_> what is good source for vorbis/flac torrents?
<ConsoleFx> is it?? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ConsoleFx> ??
<ConsoleFx> claydoh
<ConsoleFx> ?
<ConsoleFx> ya claydoh i also did it :(
<claydoh> then run this command exactly: 'sudo apt-get update'
<claydoh> then try this exactly:
<t_> i can`t find torrent flacs for backstreet boys :/ :D
<claydoh> 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs'
<claydoh> then post any error messages if you get em
<ConsoleFx> okie
<claydoh> usue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if you have to paste a lot of text
<ConsoleFx> do i need to give ' mark  in the commands?
<claydoh> nope
<ConsoleFx> k
<claydoh> sorry, forgot that  wa there on my clipboard
<seb__> Hello all.
<seb__> Is there somebody who already translated KDE applications? "make package-messages" use a gettext version that is not designed for KDE. I tryed to install teh package "gettext-kde - version of gettext used by KDE" but it says it's already installed. I do nto understand: isn't gettext-kde the patched version of gettext for KDE?
<Blissex> seb__: ask in #KDE-devel as that's really a devel issue.
<seb__> Blissex: thanks
<Tm_T> seb__: ugh, sounds indeed devel-kind of question
<t_> i`m getting that directories to play mp3, i checked multiverse repositories, and type "libxine-extracodecs" in search but there`s nothing
<Blissex> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<claydoh> make sure you have universe as well
<Blissex> t_: look at the first link above.
<t_> Blissex - but there is nolibxine-extracodecs in my Adept (i checked multiverse)
<voraistos-> I want amarok to detect my .aac files to include them in my library do you know how i can do that ?
<t_> claydoh - ok, i did. let`s find out if it will give something
<voraistos-> doesnt seem to have any option like that in the GUI
<t_> claydoh - no, there is still no "libxine-extracodecs" in adept
<voraistos-> what the repo problem? i can certainly solve it ;)
<t_> voraistos - i can`t find libxine-extracodecs in my Adept
<voraistos-> pls not that ubuntu main restricted universe and MULTIVERSE might not be there
<t_> voraistos - i checked multiverse and universe, + that what was on kubuntu desktop install
<t_> voraistos - what do you mean?
<voraistos-> i just installed kubuntu, and i had to add multiverse myself (with vim)
<aivars> slaists
<Mo-Z> uhm... in buntu u use gksudo gedit (etc)  on a command in terminal.... how does that  command sound in kubuntu?
<t_> voraistos - http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2ua8.png
<t_> voraistos - i doesn`t mean that i have multiverse?
<voraistos-> you can join #voraistos as well
<Mo-Z> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Mo-Z> can someone help me?
<Mo-Z> uhm... in buntu u use gksudo gedit (etc)  on a command in terminal.... how does that  command sound in kubuntu?
<claydoh> t_: did you refresh/reload after making the changes?
<voraistos-> claydoh: he has the problem i saw. multiverse is not there
<Mo-Z> uhm... in buntu u use gksudo gedit (etc)  on a command in terminal.... how does that  command sound in kubuntu?
<claydoh> try kdesu kwrite
<claydoh> kdes = gksudo, kwrite=gedit
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<h0ax> oh hello :P
<Mo-Z> thx.. an do u know the command for a window in root? (in ubuntu i recall this was sudo nautilus or something)
<voraistos-> sudo konqueror i think
<LeeJunFan> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LeeJunFan> sudo -i will get you a root shell.
<voraistos-> sudo su as well
<h3sp4wn> sudo su (seems pointless to me)
<voraistos-> just easier on the keyboard
<Mo-Z> LeeJunFan: i was thinking more about running konqueror as root....
<LeeJunFan> should use kdesu for that.
<h0ax> 
<LeeJunFan> kdesu for any kde application. If you use sudo [kdecommand]  it preserves env variables like $HOME, and you can end up tmp files and sockets being owned by root.
<LeeJunFan> stuff in $HOME, /tmp and /var/tmp is likely to get messed up ownership using sudo [kdecommand] 
<h3sp4wn> Mo-Z: krusader is better than konqueror (if you must run a gui app as root)
<voraistos-> yeah. konqueror is internet more than ready, so hacker big door opened
<Mo-Z> aha
<Mo-Z> do i need to download that app or is it allready installed?
<h3sp4wn> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: Twin-panel (commander-style) File Manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.60.1-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1940 kB, installed size 5280 kB
<chris_> Hello...
<kb> hello
<chris_> I've got a weird one: I bring up the Kubutu "System Settings" tool, click "Printers", and the click
<chris_> "Administrator Mode".  I get the nice red outline of an empty window and... nothing.
<chris_> Any clues?
<kb> not really :(
<voraistos-> your system seems broken. cant really know since i dont have a printer
<chris_> voraistos: Any ideas on how to un-break it?
<shanky> good evening
<gnomefreak> iirc the printer issue he has is due to latest updates and is known about
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ping
<Myxo> can anyone help me with configuring my wireless card?
<gnomefreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Myxo> well alright but my laptop won't even recognize my wireless card right now
<Myxo> i've got the drivers installed with ndiswrapper, but I can't connect to anything
<Myxo> so no one can help me then?
<shanky> hey, I have just install kubuntu, and I can't find how to add an scanner in order kooka o xsane to use it
<MDCore> it is cool to ask about compiz packages here ? (i.e. why can't I get all of them)
<main2> MDCore: ?
<main2> what is all MDCore?
<lipeuk> Hi guys! I'm with a laptop and I've just installed ubuntu on it. When I start it, nothing has came up so far. Just this msg... Mounting root file system. I have got a sata hard driver.
<MDCore> from what I can tell... it's either compiz-manager or csm that I need.
<t_> why there are so many french geeks that support newbies?
<main2> MDCore: one sek?
<main2> one sec..
<MDCore> thanks!
<main2> MDCore: 'compiz' is a 'meta transform' (am i saying that right) pacakge
<MDCore> ok
<main2> so if you install it via adept, it will install the other needed
<main2> packages
<main2> you need 'compiz' and 'csm'
<MDCore> yeah.. but I can't find csm despite adding all the required repositories... :P
<draik> What does it mean when I get this error...              Floating point exception
<MDCore> if I try to install csm I get: "Package csm is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<draik> I'm trying to run    ./Photogenics    but that's the error that I keep getting
<futfut> desesperate
<higi__> does windows vista consume a lot of memory and stuff?
<Kyral> Why would WE know that?!
<draik> good point
<Kyral> (But rumors state that it will require a gaming-class PC to run all its toys)
<draik> Kyral, AFAIK, I've heard it will consume quite a bit of all your resources, a bit more than just gaming-class
<brooks> .
<Kyral> Consider you can get all the Aero Effects from XGL NOW
<draik> XGL doesnt work for me
<Kyral> Then Aero won't lol
<sybux> hi, I've got a little problem. The K bar with the k menu and all other quick lunch doesn't start time to time. What shell command shall I run to start it ?
<draik> kicker
<h3sp4wn> draik: You could try xgl on kanotix (all you need to do is run a script and everything is done for you)
<draik> h3sp4wn, thanks. I'm not into XGL anymore as I was at first
<draik> h3sp4wn, would you know what    Floating point exception    means? I can't run a certain app
<h3sp4wn> draik: on 64 bit ?
<draik> 32
<t_> who ho
<Lintsi> hey, where i can get kaffeine 0.82 as *.deb?
<Lintsi> :D
<h3sp4wn> draik: No idea it could mean alot of things
<draik> :(
<fildo_> is konversation v1.0 on backports yet?
<nixternal> gnomefreak: pongalong
<draik> The sad thing is that there is no install or configure file for Photogenics. It says to either click on the icon or to type "Photogenics" on CLI
<draik> nothing
<draik> thanks though, h3sp4wn
<t_> yeah, baby
<t_> who`s the daddy?
<main2> crimsun: hi m8, vlc not in the backport yet right?
<Hawkwind> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<main2> =)
<t_> ktorrent keeps crashing on opening
<sync350> Does anyone know where I can find printer drivers for a HP deskjet 842c printer?
<Lintsi> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1.3ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 1528 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<sync350> anyone know anything about finding linux printer drivers?
<now3d> sync350: check Linux Printing project
<sync350> where at?
<sync350> nvm... i'll google that :p
<sybux> hi, I've got a little problem. The K bar with the k menu and all other quick lunch doesn't start time to time. What shell command shall I run to start it ?
<sync350> K, i think i found the site, thanks now3d :)
<now3d> sync350: no
<now3d> sync350: no problemo i mean ;)
<obf213> ok
<jeisma> Accidentially turned off my menu toolbar, what do I press to get it back?
<DaSkreech> how do I get a list of the printers available to this computer?
<DaSkreech>  Without konqueror?
<DaSkreech> jeisma: Ctrl+M
<jeisma> DaSkreech: thanks
<Mochito> hello
<Mochito> good afternoon
<obf213> is there a quicktime plugin for firefox
<obf213> i already read the restricted formats page
<obf213> and i have all that stuff but quicktime doesnts seem to work in firefoox
<DaSkreech> obf213: does it work in mplayer?
<obf213> DaSkreech i cant save and open it
<obf213> it has to open in the webbrowser
<sybux> Arg... I'm surfing on a site that display embeded video but it's in windows media player and it can't load. Is there a way to see them excpeted by opening the source code and cut and paste the link to the .wmv ?
<Dr_willis> sybux,  theres a few 'video downloader' extensions on the firefox extsnsion site. that may let ya download the .wmv
<sybux> ok I'll try with firefox and not konqueror !
<proger> eayubuntu doesnt seems so easy after all :(
<proger> help with easyubuntu needed
<sync350> why isn't it easy, what do you want help with?
<kay_> glx wont work on kubuntu ?
<DralaFi> I wonder how long 'till kubuntu has kde-3.5.4
<Dr_willis> its in some of the testing repos.
<Dr_willis> i dident see much of a diff. so i dident bother putting it on this new install yet.
<proger> when i type sudo python easyubuntu.in - error message occurs 'cannot connect to X server'
<Dr_willis> glx works fine for me on kubuntu kay_
<Dr_willis> proger,  how did you login ?
<Dr_willis> are you ssh'd in? or somthing odd?
<kay_> do anyone know how i put in gaim xfire in kubuntu?
<proger> eee, i m typed this from kde Shell
<kay_> Dr_willis:  hm hoe you get it?
<kay_> Dr_willis: i mean which packages
<lipeuk>   I installed ubuntu on my laptop and it has sata hard disk which is not recognizing by the system. I load live cd again and i am trying to mount the partition i created and it says special device does not exist but it does! does anyone know how to fix it up?
<Dr_willis> gaim xfire in kubuntu? You mean "how do i INSTALL gaim and xfire under kubuntu?' ?
<kay_> Dr_willis: no sorry i mean glx
<kay_> Dr_willis: and gaim has an xfire polugin but i have read it wont work in kubuntu
<kay_> Dr_willis: but first the glx thing
<shanky> hey, I have just install kubuntu, and I can't find how to add an scanner in order kooka o xsane to use it
<shanky> any idea?
<claydoh> need make and model of scanner
<kay_> Dr_willis: you there?
<Dr_willis> all i did to get GLX working was follow the !ati or !nvidia docs/guide.
<kay_> Dr_willis: ah ok
<kay_> Dr_willis: i mean the cube desktop you know?
<claydoh> shanky: if yo tell us the brand and model, we might be able to help :)
<Dr_willis> cube desktop?
<Dr_willis> you referng to the XGL stuff?
<voraistos-> hey does any one know how to install gnash for x86 ?./configure is looking for some x package , i dont know what that is !
<voraistos-> or AIGLX
<h3sp4wn> voraistos-: have you installed xorg-dev
<claydoh> voraistos-: you will need xorg-dev, and a lot of other -dev packages
<kay_> Dr_willis: yes i think that is what i mean
<shanky> claydoh: is an epson dx3800 multifunction printer
<shanky> connected via usb
<Dr_willis> kay_,  xgl is a work in progess and dont worth for me yet
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> go read up on it.
<erik__> hi! i'm a newbie, why after kubuntu installation cdrom is disable?how can i work it?
<claydoh> shanky: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=epson&model=dx3800&bus=any&v=&p=
* voraistos- tries XORG-dev
<claydoh> so we have a starting point :)
<Dr_willis> erik__,  clarify the 'disabled' part ?
<kay_> Dr_willis: xgl sorry
<erik__> cdrom with I make an installation of os
* claydoh looks at the docs
<Dr_willis> erik__,  that.. clarified nothing. :P
<erik__> I install OS with cdrom drive, now with OS operative this drive is mount but disable.
<Dr_willis> erik__,  you put in a cd.. you can access the cd?
<Dr_willis> try right clickiong on the cdrom icon and using the mount/eject menu items?
<voraistos-> h3sp4wn claydoh , now it is looking for DSL velopement and mixer package ..... rings a bell ?
<gsuveg> re
<naegling23> im having a problem with a game not going full screen, it then steals the mouse, so I cant move it out of the screen, but I cant close the screen because not all of it is visible.  I end up having to turn the computer off in order to exit
<claydoh> voraistos-:  nope :(
<naegling23> I cant alt tab or ctl alt esc either
<erik__> I don't have icon...if i go in control panel-->disk and filesystem i can see the drive /media/cdrom0,type auto, /dev/hdb - disable
<Dr_willis> naegling23,  try alt-ctrl-backspace or alt-ctrl-f1 :P
<gsuveg> ia hve problem with opera. many sites in opera looks ugly. ff / konq good. but, if im install opera-static sites look good in opera.
<gsuveg> MetaMorfoziS: szia
<h3sp4wn> voraistos-: check config.log
<claydoh> shanky: I may have it, gimme a sec to check
<naegling23> ok, dr willis, if it works ill let you know, if it doesnt, ill be back in five minutes after I reboot
<voraistos-> h3sp4wn ok i check
<voraistos-> hmmm there is a lot
<claydoh> shanky: you need to open the file (with sudo) /etc/sane.d/epson and edit it
<claydoh> there is a line near the bottom that only has "usb", put a "#" in fron of it
<claydoh>  tha will disable that line
<claydoh> and on the line a few below that, remove the "#" from the line that has this:
<claydoh> # usb 0x4b8 0x110
<claydoh> save, and you should be OK
<shanky> claydoh: thanks
<Celeste> Will it slow down my system when I install  "ubuntu-desktop" on a "kubuntu" ?
<MetaMorfoziS> csa gsuveg
<shanky> claydoh: I have done waht you told me, and xsane can't still detect any device
<claydoh> hmmm
<joseantonio> alguien que hable espaol?
<shanky> joseantonio: query
<gsuveg> Celeste: hmm?
<shanky> there is something similar to Yast in kubuntu?
<claydoh> shanky: try running it with sudo: kdesu kooka
<claydoh> System Settings is the closest thing
<claydoh> to yast
<|lostbyte|> Hi, any one could help be know why eth0 wont show in ifconfig ?
<|lostbyte|> dmesg | grep eth0
<|lostbyte|> [4294692.971000]  eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe09ba800, 00:16:76:7a:66:98, IRQ 193
<|lostbyte|> [4294692.971000]  eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: do 'ip link'
<trappist> |lostbyte|: is eth0 in your /etc/network/interfaces
<|lostbyte|> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue
<|lostbyte|>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<|lostbyte|> 2: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop qlen 1000
<|lostbyte|>     link/ether 00:16:76:7a:66:98 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<|lostbyte|> 3: ppp0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast qlen 3
<|lostbyte|>     link/ppp
<proger> yahoo,easybuntu is trully easy
<trappist> |lostbyte|: please don't do that
<|lostbyte|> Ok
<fildo_> hey guys, i removed konversation .
<fildo_> i try to reinstall, but i get umnet deps
<|lostbyte|> trappist, yes i have eth0 in there.
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: look for more dmesg... the card is later removed
<fildo_> actually nevermind
<|lostbyte|> zorglu_, dmesg is pasted on top.. for eth0
<fildo_> user error ha!
<trappist> |lostbyte|: is it in 'ifconfig -a'
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: same as last time :) http://perso.orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/images/screenshots/xnview1_lnx.jpg
<zorglu_> not that cur/past
<shanky> claydoh: as root I get this message: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<|lostbyte|> There is an eth1
<|lostbyte|> trappist, ^^
<zorglu_> !baddevice > shanky
<zorglu_> trappist: 'ip link' doesnt show eth0
<shanky> thanks zorglu_
<zorglu_> ok off for tremulous fragging, this is serious stuff :)
<|lostbyte|> trappist, Thats right..
<|lostbyte|> trappist, its eth1
<claydoh> shanky: try installing sane-utils (it is in universe repositories) and run the command sane-find-scanner
<|lostbyte|> trappist, Why did it take eth1 ? can i change it back ?
<claydoh> you are looking for vendor= and product=,
<claydoh> maybe they are different than what the sane site says
<claydoh> if you look at the epson fconf file you will see where they need to go
<claydoh> other than that, I am at a loss
<zorglu_> |lostbyte|: trappist: sorry i didnt notice that eth0 from dmesg had the same mac, that ip link eth1, sorry
<shanky> claydoh: I think the settings are ok, is a problem with the baddevice message, I'm going to restart X
<|lostbyte|> huh?
<claydoh> x won't fix, maybe a reboot
<claydoh> but I have to leave, hopefully you cna get it easily sorted
<joseantonio> me dice la utilidad no esta en su path
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erik__> Dr_willis I make operation and it's function, now when i insert cd appear icon and i read cd, now the problem is with dvd-rw
<erik__> when I insert cd it doesn't work, in disk & filesystem I can see it but is unmount and I don't know what I do.can you help me
<islam_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<islam_>  [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<islam_>  [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<islam_>  [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<islam_>  [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<islam_>  [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<islam_>  http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<trappist> |lostbyte|: oh, that's happened to me.  for some reason something changes in /etc/iftab, where it can be fixed
<zorglu_> ??
<|lostbyte|> trappist, thanks, will look over that right now..
<dad> someone help me please
<dad> how do I install on linux I have downloaded firefox and I dont know how to use prompts
<gnomefreak> dad: we cant unless you tell us the problem
<dad> i installed kub
<gnomefreak> dad: you didnt need to download it
<LjL> dad: load up Adept. that will let you install software
<LjL> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<LjL> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<LjL> !packages
<dad> adept on kub is where
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<gnomefreak> dad: in the K menu under system or utilities
<dad> just teach me how to change dir ectorys
<dad> and install manually  please
* gnomefreak not on kde right now
<gnomefreak> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<gnomefreak> dad: ^^^ read that
<LjL> dad: to change directories, you use the "cd" commands. to install from terminal, you use "apt-get install blah"
<dad> i dont want to install that  i have kybuntu now
<dad> i tried cd\desktop
<dad> nothing
<dad> how do i format it
<gnomefreak> dad: its cd Desktop
<LjL> that would be "cd Desktop", i think
<dad> k  thanks
<LjL> dad: case matters, and so does spacing
<dad> ok the command is apt-istall?
<LjL> dad: no, "apt-get install", followed by the name of the package you want to install
<LjL> dad: actually, "sudo apt-get install" (you need sudo to have administrator privileges)
<dad> ok brb
<LjL> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_mac> Wenas... alguien habla espaol ????
<dad> it says file is locked
<dad> apt-get install firefox = lock file?
<dad> could not open lock file"
<_mac> Somebody speak spanish ???
<dad> no
<dad> sorry
<nimnrod> _mac: hola mac
<dad> hey guys  why is my file locked
<dad> help
<shanky> _mac: join #kubuntu-es
<Acc> can i use .rpm filesunder kubuntu
<_mac> oks
<Acc> ?
<_mac> join #kubuntu-es
<_mac> COMo ?:S
<dad> once in a directy  how do i view files in that directory
<Acc> can i use .rpm files under kubuntu ?
<dad> command?
<nimnrod> _mac: /join #kubuntu-es
<_mac> como hago eso ??
<shanky> _mac: necesitas una / antes del join -> "/join #kubuntu-es"
<_mac> xD gracias
<|lostbyte|> !aoss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aoss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> :S
<|lostbyte|> !find aoss
<ubotu> File aoss found in alsa-oss
<Acc> it is the following problem
<Acc> i want to use mycanon i550 printer
<Acc> but the only driver i can find is an rpm
<Acc> can i use this under kubuntu?
<Acc> and how?
<Rambo3> did you check linux printer page
<Acc> no
<Rambo3> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<Rambo3> check that first
<Acc> and what's the url?
<Acc> i'm a starter, u have to know
<Acc> ;)
<dad> question
<Rambo3> http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<dad> youre in a helpdiectory
<dad> how do you look at all the files
<dad> in the dos like window
<Rambo3> ls
<Rambo3> dir
<dad> ls dir
<Acc> ah yes, found it myself, nevertheless thx very much
<Rambo3> dad try : ls -la
<dad> everything says its locked up
<dad> when i  try that aptget intalled thing
<dad> its locked
<Rambo3> you have synaptic running
<dad> im confused
<dad> ?
#kubuntu 2006-09-28
<dad> you mean partician magic?
<dad> i installed it
<dad> before i reformatted
<Rambo3> you can't have add/remove aplication running and apt from Windows like Dos terminal
<dad> i thought it was erased
<dad> what do i do
<dad> how does this work
<dad> :(
<INFP-Shevek> Does anyone know of a quicktime .MOV player with a graphical user interface (read: pause button) that can be easily installed in Kubuntu?
<Rambo3> sudo killall synaptic
<dad> how
<dad> :|
<Rambo3> sorry you are on kde
<dad> ?
<Rambo3> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<dad> how do i install firefox in kubunto
<dad> u
<h3sp4wn> dad: sudo aptitude install firefox
<LjL> dad: "sudo apt-get install firefox" from a console
<Rambo3> just use a *#"! GUI frontend
<LjL> Rambo3: well, that won't be of any help, if his problem is that the database is locked.
<dad> i dont know what that means
<dad> ok  thanks lll
<LjL> Rambo3: (besides, it's a *tad* easier to explain how to install firefox from a console, isn't it)
<dad> ljl
<INFP-Shevek> Umm, about that quicktime player, ppl?
<LjL> dad: if that errors out saying that the "APT database is locked", or something, be sure you close Adept or any other package-managing applications you might have running...
<Rambo3> database is locked becouse of updatemanager
<LjL> Rambo3: oh, why does it do that?
<Rambo3> sudo killall Adept
<Rambo3> he opend it , i dont know
<Rambo3> dad in teminal type :sudo killall Adept
<INFP-Shevek> Does anyone know of a quicktime .MOV player with a graphical user interface (read: pause button) that can be easily installed in Kubuntu?
<dad> what are so files
<dad> SO
<LjL> eh?
<proger> I spent 3 hours trying to install easyubuntu :( can do it :(
<dad> SO format
<INFP-Shevek> Shared object. Like a DLL file in Windows.
<h3sp4wn> .so files ?
<dad> what is that
<LjL> dad: files with a ".so" extension are shared libraries
<dad> what about xpt
<LjL> dunno
<dad> maybe they're compressed?
<dad> maybe i forgot to uncompress something?
<LjL> but why where what who?
<INFP-Shevek> Noone here know about a working QuickTime player with a GUI for Kubuntu?
<LjL> dad, what you're trying to do is install firefox - correct?
<proger> LjL: when I run ' python easyubuntu.in' i have err msg :X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<INFP-Shevek> Can anyone even hear me here?
<rideout> INFP-Shevek: mplayer, xine, vlc
<proger> any idea whats wrong
<INFP-Shevek> mplayer has no GUI though. And I thought Xine was just a media library?
<rideout> INFP-Shevek: kplayer gui, kaffeine for xine
<LjL> proger: err, no. never used easyubuntu
<proger> ok, its doesnt seems so easyanyway
<INFP-Shevek> VLC seems worth checking out. Kaffeine chokes on .MOV files.
<LjL> INFP-Shevek: xine is an engine... it also has a gui, "xine-ui". not native KDE though
<rideout> INFP-Shevek: make sure you have the right codexs
<rideout> LjL: yeah, but kaffeine use xine and is great
<INFP-Shevek> Can I install a codec to make MOV files work in Kaffeine?
<dad> im going to go on a mind kill rampage
<LjL> rideout: yeah, honestly though i have no idea if either can play quicktime
<rideout> INFP-Shevek: mov files use a bunch of different codec, plus there are some weird issues with streaming and some codecs
<rideout> sound usually is supported, but not always video
<ARogue> Can someone field a question on how to install kdar on edgy?  The package managers say a dependency does not exist.
<INFP-Shevek> I'm gonna try VLC. It says on the site it supports MOV. I'll be back if it doesn't work.
<INFP-Shevek> Thanks ppl.
<Rambo3> !info kdar edgy
<ubotu> kdar: archive data to disc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<LjL> ARogue: try asking on #ubuntu+1 perhaps
<ARogue> k, i just started using kbuntu a few dys ago so I don't know my way around yet (gentoo on my other boxes) -- thanks for the pointer
<h3sp4wn> ARogue: libdar3c2a is not installable
<oem> wenas
<LjL> ARogue: well, perhaps you'd be better off using the stable version (Dapper)...?
<ARogue> yes, that is the message I got -- what does it mean?
<Rambo3> ARogue: i cant find it in repos even with all of them enabled
<enrold> hi all
<h3sp4wn> ARogue: Probably means something has been updated but the virtual package has not yet file a bug
<proger> when I log on to KDE Konversation starts in Maximized mode,its whery annoying is there is someway, how to autostart minimezed
<ARogue> LjL -- I wanted to use dapper, but I really wanted some mdadm features that were not in dapper, but were in edgy for my raid arrays
<LjL> i see
<rideout> that is because libdar64-4 replaced libdar3c2a
<ARogue> I guess the answer is to just wait -- dar works fine, but it doesn't provide a reasonable way to search -- you kind of gotta list and grep
<Acc> why does the controlcentre tell me: the driver is not where it is supposed to be
<Acc> ?
<rideout> ARogue: it looks like kdar was even, built with libdar64-4, but the debian/control file wasn't ever updated
<ARogue> rideout, ok thanks, so it's probably just a matter of waiting for kdar to be updated.
<LjL> proger: perhaps right click on the window title, then "Advanced", then "Special application settings", then check "Minimized", and (i assume) "Apply initially". haven't actually tried.
<LjL> what's dar anyway?
<Acc> how can i now get to a working canon i550 printer driver
<rideout> ARogue: you should contact the ubuntu maintainer, that is how it gets updated, I bet it isn't something they're aware of
<Acc> ?
<ARogue> Is this something I can fix myself, or should I perhaps resort to my gentoo ways and grab the source and compile
<Rambo3> works too
<Rambo3> configure make make install
<rideout> ARogue: i just checked the .deb, it actually is compiled fine, but the stated dependencies are wrong
<Lexaeus> ok I need help
<ARogue> rideout, k, I know this sounds naive, but what the approved way to contact the developer?
<Lexaeus> when the CD boots, all goes well until it loads the X server, at which point the screen goes blank, however, if I let it sit for a bit longer, I hear the startup sound and everything seems idle, waiting for me to use it
<rideout> apt-cache show  kdar | grep Maintainer
<rideout> but sometimes that guy is only from debian and not ubuntu
<ARogue> LjL, dar is a very nice little backup program
<rideout> try asking on #kubuntu-devel
<Lexaeus> me?
<baka_> alguem pode me ajudar aqui?
<LjL> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rideout> Lexaeus: sorry, no ARogue
<baka_> gostaria de saber como eu posso logar como ROOT para editar o meu menu.lst? porque quando eu edito eu nao consigo salvar
<rideout>  ARogue also, i think Riddell maintains most kde packages
<ARogue> rideout, thank you, do that.   ps., you guys are very helpful, thanks, so far I'm enjoying kbuntu and am not missing the hours of compiles on gentoo
<ARogue> oops, I'll do that --- not do that!!!
<Lexaeus> ...compiling KDE in Gentoo...
* Lexaeus twitches
<rideout> Lexaeus: i was once crazy enought to try lfs
* rideout shudder
<Lexaeus> argh
<h3sp4wn> I still mean to try cross-lfs
<ARogue> yeah, compiling KDE in gentoo is an all day affair, but I guess it make you feel like a eal man <G>
<ARogue> eal = real
<Lexaeus> but anyway, does anyone have any idea what's up with my problem? it IS a laptop, and this did happen to me before, I swear...I just don't remember how I fixed it
<bLaZeD> !conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<rideout> Lexaeus: can you do a ctrl+alt+f1 to get to the terminal and then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Riddell> hi ARogue, glad you like kubuntu
<Lexaeus> yes I can, let me boot the LiveCD and come back...
<arafat> is it possible to connect to a wlan without having to use your password? coz i'm installing linux for my mother and i want it to be as less complicated as possible:-)
<h3sp4wn> man interfaces / man wireless / cat /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes (
<h3sp4wn> ask what you don't understand
<arafat> cool! exactly what i need! Thanks!
* rideout is listening to And She Was by Talking Heads [amarok] 
<Acc> i have downlaoded a package
<Acc> apt-get says can't find
<Acc> do i have to add the directory to sources.list?
<Lexaeus> ok...
<Blissex> Acc: not as simple as that unfortunately. Just use 'dpkg' perhaps.
<Blissex> Acc: else use 'apt-ftp' or similar to build a repository index.
<Blissex> Acc: and then add the repository to the list of sources as you said.
<Lexaeus> says a whole whack of stuff about not being able to open /dev/wacom, whatever that is
<Acc> aha
<Acc> thank u
<jpiccolo> wacom is the pads that you can write on and show up on the screen
<rideout> Lexaeus: that is for tablets, enabled by degault, it is just ignored if you don't have one
<Lexaeus> ok
<Acc> and dpkg is already on my computer or do i have to install ist and whats the package name?
<rideout> Lexaeus: anything else shown, did you do a grep EE? or grep WW
<Blissex> Acc: 'dpkg' is what 'apt-get' uses to actually install things. 'apt-get' is a frontend that downloads packages and their dependencies, and then uses 'dpkg' to install/remove them.
<Lexaeus> I'll pastebin my log
<Lexaeus> but to me, everything looks fine
<Lexaeus> I think it's some sort of setting in the xorg.conf I need to turn on for the monitor...but for gods sake I cannot remember what it is
<inteliwasp> i think i must have POed some higher power... nothing today is going right...
<Acc> ah, thx, the pieces seem to come together slowly, day by day.. won't give up :)
<Homer> is there a character map like program for KDE?
<Jucato> !kcharselect
<ubotu> kcharselect: character selector for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 69 kB, installed size 332 kB
<menace_> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Jucato> Homer: kcharselect ^^^^
<Homer> k
<inteliwasp> anyone have any experience with the ati binary?
<h3sp4wn> In what sense
<h3sp4wn> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rideout> inteliwasp: what would you like to know?
<inteliwasp> oh just need to fix X... it does not like the ati binary after the last kernel update
<Dr_willis> edit the xorg.conf and  change the fglrx driver back to somthing else.. untill you can try ti get it working again.. perhaps
<Lexaeus> ok, http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/0NHNHk72.html
<rideout> inteliwasp: the driver probably needs to recompiled, if you installed it yourself
<gekko`> If I copy a hdd to another one with dd, does it also copy the mbr over?
<rideout> inteliwasp: if you use the restriced packaged you need to wait until the maintainers update it or you can just install it yourself
<Dr_willis> depends on the dd command.
<Dr_willis> yes it can.
<rideout> rideout: also make you run depmod, i've frustatingly forgotten that a few times
<software_> kubuntu-es
<gekko`> Dr_willis: ok, so it would look like this: dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb right? hda source, hdb destination
<software_> necesito ayuda en espaol
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<software_> gracias
<Dr_willis> yep.. gekko`
<gekko`> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> gekko`,  those 2 drives are IDENTICAL in size are they not?
<gekko`> yep
<Dr_willis> exactly down to the atom identical? :P
<gekko`> i dont know that exactly :-D
<TIM90> help,
<gekko`> Dr_willis: why, it could be a problem?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. i just noticed that all my bookmarks got trashed..
<Dr_willis> gekko`,  dd ing from a 120gb hd to a 200gb hd = 80gb that gets lost somewhere.. :P
<Dr_willis> doing the reverse - is even worse
<Jucato> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TIM90> i installed kubuntu a wile back but i keep getting crash (i think its my ati card 9550
<gekko`> Dr_willis: that doesn't sound good. Could I cp all files and then just dd the mbr to the other hdd?
<TIM90> Any one know why
<nanotube> hello, is it possible to install realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<nanotube> I do not have a module for that..
<nanotube> where do I need to look?
<Dr_willis> cp may screw up with links and permissions
<TIM90> =-Ook thnks:-$
<Dr_willis> gekko`,  theres some tar command with a few extra optiosn that the prefered way to 'mirror' a drive.
<abaldwin> so...Ive now ben using Kubuntu for several days, and liking it...but I am experiencing a little weirdness.  KDE SCreensaver is not comin g on at all.  And Karamba seems to dump my network connection (Lquid weather, I figure, must be doing something weird when updating itself, perhap?)
<abaldwin> outside of those two things, I like it here
<Dr_willis> *#&$&# eye candy
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> screensavers are to save the screen! not show Porn images.. Err... vacation pics...
<Dr_willis> I got a weather extension for firefox i perfer.
<Dr_willis> I think theres a weather applet for the panel as well
<abaldwin> well, I only have px of my wife on the slideshow...and not the nudie ones I took on our honeymoon, either
<Dr_willis> Got a url? :P .. oh wait.. you said NOT.... never mind..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> My wife was in some silly XXX chat room and they watned to see her.. so she turned on the tv and poped in a Porn Flick... then pointed the webcam at the tv...
<abaldwin> theyd melt your monitor...My wife is HOT!  She from Brasil
<Dr_willis> Now that was funny.
<Dr_willis> My wife is HOT-tempered - shes a redhead.
<abaldwin> that is funny
<Dr_willis> and she can throw a mean shoe.
<abaldwin> yeah, my wife likes to break plates...hot latina temper
<Dr_willis> Thats why I buy paper plates now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<abaldwin> I had all kinds of issues with kde scrnsaver in fedora, too, so im wondering if its just kde screen saver
<abaldwin> I configure it to require a password to re-enter.
<abaldwin> I was using th slideshow, but changed to ktuxsaver, doesnt seem to make a difference
<Dr_willis>  i just have the monitor power down after 5 min.
<Dr_willis> i must be old-skool
<abaldwin> yeah...but I like eye-candy
<Dr_willis> Like your wife.. :P
<abaldwin> yeah
<Dr_willis> Call her that.. and see how mad she gets...
* Dr_willis sends abaldwin  a get well soon card.
<abaldwin> I always treat her with the utmost respect
<abaldwin> she demands it
<abaldwin> and merits it, as well
<abaldwin> not only gorgeous, she is also brilliant
<abaldwin> but I do tell her frequently just how HOT she does look.
<abaldwin> I dont think calling her eye-candy would phase her a bit
<Acc> what is the last way out? no driver brings i550 canon printer to print
<Acc> what can i do now?
<abaldwin> dunno,  hve hp deskjet 5550, foomatic and hjis
<Acc> buy a new printer, step back to windows again?
<abaldwin> HP printers are well supported in linux
<Acc> i see
<abaldwin> mine works like a charm
<abaldwin> but the kde print configure thingy should find the right driver and then you should be fine
<abaldwin> only, make sure youve enabled it for all users, or, at least, the user account from which you are trying to print
<abaldwin> I learned that the hard way
<Acc> no, there is merely one driver on the whole internet, build for rpm.. i got it and did did... nothing.. just one small error message
<qed_> try this for dd    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=362506
<Acc> i'll try one more thing now
<Acc> not now
<Acc> tomorrow is a day either
* paddy2k passed on his live cd to a new home today
<jpiccolo_> where is the equivelent to the host file from windows in linux?
<LjL> what's the host file in windows?
<Celeste> jpiccolo_, /etc/hosts
<Celeste> LjL, there is one ... really *g*
<Celeste> jpiccolo_, /etc/hosts  can be edited as root (sudo -s)
<Celeste> its a file without a suffix
<LjL> i can believe that, i'm just not too familiar with windows :)
<Celeste> LjL, are you an advanced kubuntu user?
<Celeste> I would like to hear the opinion of an advanced user about something
<LjL> Celeste, not really... i know linux better than i know windows, but i know neither extremely well... and i haven't used kubuntu for so long.
<Celeste> ok
<Celeste> thank you anyway
<Celeste> if there is *anyone* here who REALLY *knows* the answer, (and not guesses *g*) then PLEASE tell me the following thing:
<LjL> i do know a thing or two about computers in general, and i know roughly how an operating system works and very roughly how to write one, but the specifics... not really ;)
<Celeste> Can it slow down my Kubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06.1 System in *any* way,  when I additionally to my  normal KDE  install  "ubuntu-desktop"  for gnome?
<LjL> Celeste: yes, because i'm almost sure... well, i mean, i'm not really *guessing*... :P that installing ubuntu-desktop will get you some additional daemons executing. which means a potential slow down
<LjL> how appreciable that would be... dunno
<Celeste> what daemons?
<Junis> i have problems with akregator... each day say me that i have very much post without read... but i had read all this post
<Celeste> will it be slower when I start a program like firefox?
<Celeste> whats about running KDE when ubuntu-desktop is installed?
<Celeste> will kde load any gnome stuff then?
<LjL> Celeste: dunno, but there are for instance some ACPI-related daemons that Gnome uses on Ubuntu, while KDE does not.
<LjL> Celeste: i really think you won't notice any additional slowness. but if you are in KDE and you load a Gnome program, that of course *will* load slower than if you had loaded it from inside Gnome (since it has to load all the Gnome libraries and stuff from the grounds up)
<LjL> Celeste: only real problem i've had with both KDE and Gnome installed is colors, fonts, themes and things like that getting a bit messed up (in an attempt, i assume, to make the look of kde and gnome apps more uniform)
<menace_> is gnome for slower computers?
<LjL> menace_: no, not really. they're both slow enough :)
<menace_> lol ok'
<menace_> thanks
<Celeste> LjL, ok thank you
<LjL> Celeste: note, in any case, that if you use aptitude (as opposed to adept, synaptic, apt-get or whatever) to install ubuntu-desktop, you'll be later able to remove all of it with a single command.
<Celeste> and if no developer made anything wrong, I will be able to purge the stuff
<Celeste> to time to say a prayer *g*
<LjL> heh
<LjL> well keep in mind that even if you purge, some files will probably be left in your home dir
<LjL> you might or might not care, but...
<Celeste> I will keep using KDE
<Celeste> LjL, do you use the default KDE ?
<Celeste> or can it be pepped up?
<menace_> am i allowed to show a link to ask a question about?...like ask how to make your kicker look a certain way
<Celeste> menace_, of course
<menace_> ok
<menace_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=46375&PHPSESSID=bc6235ca2d5b345bd2a748830b46d4b7
<Celeste> links are not prohibited here
<menace_> hw could i make my kicker look like that?
<menace_> im running kubuntu
<Celeste> as far as I know, they are allowed in every single support channel on the whole IRC network
<Celeste> lemme look
<menace_> ok
<LjL> Celeste: what do you mean with "default"?
<menace_> because that kicker is beautiful
<Celeste> HEH
<Celeste> ok, I  WILL  use KDE !
<aztun> anyone with the last version of firefox (kubuntu package) can open this web???
<Celeste> that looks great
<aztun> firefox closes when I open it: www.grc.upv.es
<Celeste> menace_, yes it can be done
<menace_> how!??
<Celeste> menace_, moment pls
<Celeste> aztun, I will try it
<menace_> alrighty take your time
<Celeste> aztun, Grupo de Investigacion de Redes de Computadores
<aztun> thx Celeste
<Celeste> aztun, maybe I wrote it wrong
<aztun> yes
<Celeste> I can see the site
<aztun> ups
<Celeste> the whole website
<aztun> so I dont understand why firefox gets closed
<Celeste> do I have to proof it by a screenshot or do you belive it?
<aztun> segmentation fault
<Celeste> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8.0.7) Gecko/20060921 Ubuntu/dapper-security Firefox/1.5.0.7
<aztun> when I go on that website
<Celeste> running kubuntu 6.06.1
<Celeste> Dapper drake
<D4rkly> if i plug in a usb device and do lsusb and the device i just plugged in doesnt appear in the list is it broken or just not supported ?
<Celeste> note the .1
<aztun> same configuration for me Celeste
<aztun> but get seg fault
<Celeste> D4rkly, hold the line
<Celeste> menace_, ...
<aztun> :?
<D4rkly> k
<Celeste> no idea aztun
<Celeste> menace_, so you problem was the taskbar
<Celeste> rightclick the taskbar
<Celeste> Configure Panel
<Celeste> Appearance
<Celeste> there you can choose a background image
<Celeste> use gimp to create such a dark background image
<Celeste> the startbutton ... dunno how, this is theme driven
<menace_> what size?
<Celeste> but the black background is simple
<Celeste> the size your panel has
<Celeste> you can choose the height
<Celeste> ok, need to go I am sorry
<D4rkly> if i plug in a usb device and do lsusb and the device i just plugged in doesnt appear in the list is it broken or just not supported ?
<jpiccolo_> quake4 dont look good on my system, it wont use the right rez, anyone know how to fix it?/
<iosy> in bash, what is the command line for calculating the interval between two dates? i mean, how do i operate with dates?
<josesito> Hello! Does someone know if a SD-Card reader MP3 player named Q-CUBE II is compatible with linux?? please?
<Hawkwind> josesito: I've never heard of it.  Have you contacted the manufacturer ?
<josesito> LOL try looking for it in google ;)
<Hawkwind> Try looking for what ?
<josesito> Q-CUBE II
<Hawkwind> Do you not know the manufacturer ?
<josesito> there's almost NOTHING about it....it must be the most generic mp3 player i've found-....besides it costs 12 bucks!
<Dr_willis> josesito,  boot up a live cd and try it,.
<Hawkwind> josesito: q-cube happens to be the manufacturer
<josesito> Dr_willis, i haven't even bought it yet!
<josesito> Hawkwind, yep seems so
<Dr_willis> $12 - no big loss.
<Dr_willis> if it has a removeable sd card. then that should be using the vfat filesystem
<iosy> in bash, what is the command line for calculating the interval between two dates? i mean, how do i operate with dates?
<josesito> Dr_willis, i know it's not a big loss in your money, but it's a lot for me =)
<josesito> anyway...i think i'll try
<josesito> it
<josesito> thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> josesito,  repeate after me  "would you want fries with that sir?"
<Dr_willis> :)
<josesito> xD
<Hawkwind> I would certainly think with it having a removable SD card it wouldn't be a problem to use it in Linux
<josesito> i think so too
<Dr_willis> The idea of a 12$ mp3 player - is sort of amazing
<josesito> but my main concern is that the seller says it doesn't work on linux
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Rather scary if you ask me :P
<josesito> Dr_willis, google it, you can buy a lot of 1k in alibaba
<Hawkwind> josesito: The player itself probably doesn't.  However, you can probably put the SD card in a card reader and it show up fine
<josesito> (directly from china...or something like that)
<josesito> ME STUPID!!!
<josesito> i forgot i already have a card reader ;)
<Jucato> a $12 mp3 player here would be a dream come true :)
<josesito> so it'll probably work
<Hawkwind> Well of course the card is not included
<josesito> YES IT EXISTS!!!
<josesito> i can ship some!
<josesito> 15 bucks!
<josesito> who wants fries with that??
<Hawkwind> However, it handles up to 2GB cards which are fairly new and the largest on the market at the moment I think so I see no reason you would have issues with it
<josesito> i hope not
<josesito> i'll try it
<josesito> =)
<josesito> thanks and bye all!
<Dr_willis> Hmmm....
<Dr_willis> or x in  a b c ;do echo "move $x* $x "; done
<Dr_willis> but i want to do it for a through z, and not type in a b c d e f g ...z ect.. :P
<Dr_willis> theres some shortcut for that i am forgeting aint there?
<Lexaeus> quick question, how do I change root's password?
<Lexaeus> I fixed my earlier problem, I needed Option "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, None", so now I've got Kubuntu installed
<SmrtJustin> My audacity keeps complaining that something is using my /dev/dsp (so does xmms using the OSS driver), how can I find out what is and kill it?
<gnomefreak> how do i get amarok to show lyrics?
<menace_> !kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx is a replacement menu for KDE with enhanced features
<menace_> i downloaded kbfx, but cant find it, does anyone know how to run it or whatever?
<menace_> downloaded and installed
<Dr_willis> neve rheard of it.. check the package manager for what it installed. and check the docs dir
<Dr_willis> actually i think i did use a live cd the other day with it.
<Dr_willis> check the 'add to panel' menus
<menace_> thanks will, i found it and it looks great
<Lexaeus> anyone? root password?
<Lexaeus> lol...
<LjL> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LjL> short answer: don't.
<Lexaeus> how do I change my root password, I mean
<LjL> that page explains it. note that there is *no* root password set at all by default.
<Telroth_Plushie|> root is disabled
<rkramden> if root has a password set, as root 'passwd'
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo <cmd> to run a command as root
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo -i if you're going to be using a lot of root cmds
<Telroth_Plushie|> but root account doesn't need to be enabled
<Telroth_Plushie|> ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> just a security risk.
<gnomefreak> menace_: right click the kicker adn add it to the kicker
<menace_> i did
<menace_> im working on it, kbfx is awsome
* crimsun switches to kopete
* LjL switches to smoke signals
<soulrider> does anyone know the release date of edgy ?
<crimsun> 26oct
<soulrider> thanks
* LjL ... .-- .. - -.-. . ... - --- -.-. .--
<ulyssus> a lot of people ask for edgy-release o.o'
<soulrider> im using edgy actually
<NthDegree> edgy currently uber-sucks
<soulrider> no it doesnt
<NthDegree> too much memory leakage
<soulrider> it works as good as dapper for me
<ulyssus> where is the difference? i heard it works better on x64
<soulrider> and much faster
<NthDegree> ulyssus: i majorly disagree
<soulrider> its works a LOT faster than dapper
<NthDegree> :|
<ulyssus> NthDegree: k ^^;
<soulrider> NthDegree: i used to have terrible memory leak problems with azureus, and now it works fine
<soulrider> what i dont like is the purple
<NthDegree> it's probably only Kubuntu affected by leaks as usual
<soulrider> the one in know 2 was a LOT better
<NthDegree> soulrider: they are making it blue again gradually i think
<soulrider> ah
<NthDegree> or atleast it looks that way
<soulrider> yea, the blue in dapper was awesome
<NthDegree> rofl
<NthDegree> the blue was almost standard KDE
<soulrider> still, it looked great
<soulrider> purple in knot 2 wqas great too
<NthDegree> maybe they did purple to make the girls happy during early development :p
<soulrider> but the one in knot 3 kinda sucks
<NthDegree> I ignore the knots, upgrading is so much easier than reinstalling
<soulrider> i didnt reinstall
<soulrider> i just opened my sources list
<soulrider> replaced all "dapper" for "edgy" and that was it
<soulrider> upgrade went almost flawlessly
<NthDegree> yeah same here
<NthDegree> and boy did I regret it
<soulrider> lol
<ulyssus> lol
<soulrider> i didnt
<soulrider> at all
<soulrider> seriously
<soulrider> it works great!
<soulrider> too abd they wont be shipping edgy CDs right away
<NthDegree> for some reason Kubuntu runs suckily on my machine
<ulyssus> they wont be shipping oO? Why?
<NthDegree> even Windows was uberly quciker
<soulrider> they will i think
<NthDegree> ulyssus: they don't get shipped till stable release
<soulrider> but not at first
<ulyssus> ah, ok. but that's no surprise
<soulrider> NthDegree: the newslatter didnt say that
<NthDegree> look at the other releases
<NthDegree> they all got ship it after a few weeks
<soulrider> ahh ok
<NthDegree> but they'll be shipping 2 releases now
<soulrider> ive been using ti for 2 or 3 months
<NthDegree> Dapper and Edgy
<Hawkwind> soulrider: They don't ship until about 3 - 4 weeks after the stable release is made.  Sometimes a bit earlier, but they have to make the release, then get the CD's pressed, so it takes time
<soulrider> ahh, allright
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: They stop shipping Dapper when they start shipping Edgy
<NthDegree> NOOOOOOOO
<NthDegree> Dapper is LTS
<NthDegree> they can't
<soulrider> LTS?
<NthDegree> Long Term Support
<Hawkwind> Long Time Support
<Hawkwind> NthDegree: It always happens.  Doubtful they will ship Dapper and Edgy at the same time
<NthDegree> I think they will
<NthDegree> since otherwise Ubuntu can't be an enterprise-quality linux
<NthDegree> the LTS is like the Ubuntu equivalent to RHEL almost
<NthDegree> as in full support for years
<ulyssus> But isn't support of free CDs kinda unusual?
<word> whats a good linux distro for server?
<soulrider> is it "safe" to runt he kubuntu live CD ona machine with only 192 mb of RAM ?
<NthDegree> lol
<word> soulrider: you won't damage anything with the live cd
<NthDegree> it is safe
<NthDegree> but it might freeze due to lack of RAM
<NthDegree> i'd use the alternate CD for it
<soulrider> yea, thast what i meant
<NthDegree> for installation use the alternate CD
<soulrider> sade as in run
<soulrider> well, im not planning to install it just yet
<Hawkwind> word: Since you are asking in a Ubuntu related channel, we will certainly tell you the Ubuntu Server Edition
<soulrider> i wanna test it on a laptop and make sure everything runs smoothly
<soulrider> im planning to replace win for kubuntu there
<soulrider> or maybe xubuntu
<soulrider> but its my moms comp
<Hawkwind> soulrider: It will run perfectly fine on a machine with 192MB of RAM.  No problems
<soulrider> ah great
<NthDegree> word, try OpenBSD for a server it's easier to maintain a secure server with than the average distro :p
* NthDegree is honest ^.^
<Dr_willis> Trustix has a new edition out.
<Hawkwind> Bahhhhh, I totally disagree
<Dr_willis> but my serving needs are minimal
<Hawkwind> word: Probably best to try several and see what *you* like best, not what others like
<NthDegree> OBSD is very "minimal" :p
<NthDegree> i'd actually be crazy enough to run Source Mage or Gentoo on a server lool
<Hawkwind> Though that's totally offtopic for this channel
<word> Hawkwind: well it's not for me..or anyone I even know a friend of my brothers so was just wondering if ubuntu server addition was feasable
<Dr_willis> Someone mentioned a server focused disrto the other day  - but i forgot the name/url.. and cant find it now.. so i guess its not real popular. :P
<Dr_willis> I dont see why ubuntu wouldent make an ok server. :P but it depends on yoru serving needs I guess
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: Most popular server based is probably CentOS
<NthDegree> yikes
<Hawkwind> Any distro makes a good server, if you know what you're doing
<NthDegree> CentOS is good for a desktop
<NthDegree> server though :|
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  yea - this was some oddball named one tht id never heard of it was focused on just being a fileserver I think.
<Kr4t05> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kr4t05> Stupid YouTube... ><
<soulrider> lol
<AWOSDev> I need help with Apache.
<AWOSDev> When I try and connect, I get a timeout error.
<AWOSDev> It is listening on port 80 and I do not have a firewall on my internal NIC which is where I want to access it from
<AWOSDev> I have also tried 127.0.0.1 to no avail
<AWOSDev> I read the Apache FAQ and documentation, and tried the #apache channel
<AWOSDev> but none of that helped
<AWOSDev> Can anybody help me?
<NthDegree> hmmmm] 
<NthDegree> what network is it listening on?
<NthDegree> if it's listening on your local network try 192.168.0.2 or the like
<AWOSDev> It's listening on all interfaces
<NthDegree> try the internal IP of your machine
<AWOSDev> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<AWOSDev> I tried 127.0.0.1 and my internal (and external firewalled for throughness)
<AWOSDev> and they *all* timed out
<NthDegree> iunno then
<NthDegree> disconnect from the interweb and turn off the firewall
<NthDegree> see if it helps
<AWOSDev> I'm kind of, uh, sharing this connection
<AWOSDev> Can't readily disconnect like that :P
<NthDegree> oh lol
<Hawkwind> You shouldn't have to anyways
<AWOSDev> but I'll temporarily disable the firewall
<AWOSDev> for like 5 seconds
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Have you tried http://localhost  ?
<AWOSDev> I already tried 127.0.0.1
<AWOSDev> but I just tried that and still timeout
<AWOSDev> oh wait
<Hawkwind> Is apache even running ?
<AWOSDev> I use iptables
<AWOSDev> so I can't disable the firewall
<AWOSDev> that'll disable sharing too :)
<AWOSDev> Yes apache is running
<Hawkwind> Definitely sounds like a firewall/iptables issue then
<Hawkwind> Are you sure port 80 is open and forwarded to the machine you have apache running on ?
<AWOSDev> I force-reloaded just now
<AWOSDev> still timeout
<AWOSDev> Forwarded?
<AWOSDev> it's on the gateway
<AWOSDev> no forwarding necessary
<Hawkwind> If it's timing out, then it's a firewall issue
<AWOSDev> Okay I did
<AWOSDev> sudo iptables -F
<AWOSDev> that disables the firewall right?
<AWOSDev> Well for some reason that took me (the primary computer) down too
<AWOSDev> I couldn't even Google until I put the firewall rules back in.
<AWOSDev> But it still timed out on 127.0.0.1
<AWOSDev> (Google came up unknown host)
<AWOSDev> so what now?
<AWOSDev> I can however:
<AWOSDev> * PING myself from laptop  * SSH to myself from laptop  * Connect to FTP from other desktop
<AWOSDev> so it can't be the firewall
<AWOSDev> because I can do all those things
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind, you still there?
<AWOSDev> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: I am.  I know just the basics to apache so the best I can tell you is to wait for the guys in #Apache to help
<AWOSDev> Okay
<AWOSDev> well
<AWOSDev> I already tried that
<AWOSDev> he's stumped
<AWOSDev> So no one in #Apache can help me and no one in here can help me
<AWOSDev> :-(
<AWOSDev> You'd think that with ~250 nicks in each channel *somebody* out of those 500 people could help me
<Hawkwind> It's obvious that port 80 isn't open or isn't forwarded.  So until you solve that, then you're out of luck basically
<AWOSDev> forwarded?  huh?
<AWOSDev> It's on the main machine
<AWOSDev> it's not on a NAT machine
<AWOSDev> I can't even connect to localhost though
<clojster> hey... anyone know some application for automatic searching and connecting to wireless networks in console?
<AWOSDev> clojster, iwconfig
<Hawkwind> Exactly.  So that tells you that port 80 isn't open or forwarded appropriately
<AWOSDev> I don't understand what you mean by forwarded.
<clojster> but how do I find the network? Let's say i dont know the ESSID
<AWOSDev> I don't remember
<Hawkwind> AWOSDev: Forget about forwarding since you've made it clear it's on the same box.  Port 80 is *not* open somehow or is blocked.  That's what you need to worry about
<AWOSDev> but it's possible
<Hawkwind> !apache
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<clojster> AWOSDev: don't think so... I've read the man
<AWOSDev> clojster, it's something to do with your card supporting it
<AWOSDev> I don't know maybe I'm remembering wrong
<clojster> AWOSDev: yep... you remember it wrong
<AWOSDev> I have the freaky bcm43xx hack anyway
<AWOSDev> It wouldn't apply to you :)
<clojster> AWOSDev: hmm
<clojster> i need some wifi scanner for console
<lupine_85> iwlist
<lupine_85> e.g. iwlist <interface> scan
<AWOSDev> That's it!
<AWOSDev> That's what I used!
<lupine_85> really! ;)
<Philip5>  i'm having a strange install problem with php and apache2 on ubuntu... i have apt-get and installed them both and also used a2enmod to enable php5 module (also installed with apt) but when i click on a php page on my server it wants to be downloaded
<clojster> AWOSDev: yep. and what if the neteork is WEP protected?
<Philip5> apache say that he have loaded the php5 module when i restart it. and the mimetype is also set
<AWOSDev> Philip5, have you looked at the Wiki yet?
<AWOSDev> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<AWOSDev> Hawkwind
<AWOSDev> I figured it out partially
<AWOSDev> when I did the flush of iptables
<AWOSDev> it was still set to DROP all
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> so when I changed it to ACCEPT it worked
<AWOSDev> but now I'm vulnerable
<AWOSDev> I only want it on my internal NIC
<AWOSDev> not being broadcast to the whole Internet...
<pchamorro> join #ubuntu
<pchamorro> JOIN #ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> pchamorro, that's not neccessary
<Ash-Fox> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<pchamorro> thanks, this afternoon I joined to #ubuntu channel too but I don't remeber how
<AWOSDev> put a / before join
<AWOSDev>    /join #ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago>  /join #ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> but no spaces
<AWOSDev> Actually you need a space between "join" and "#ubuntu"
<root___> Hello?
<AWOSDev> Hello
<root___> I need help, if someone might be so kind.
<AWOSDev> What do you need help with?
<root___> Well... it's kinda complicated but I'll try best to explian.
<NthDegree> you're logged in as root so it must be bad :|
<root___> I was trying to install the appropiate kernel for my ubuntu system and I lost my Gui.
<root___> I am currently stuck in the command line thing.
<AWOSDev> root___ well
<AWOSDev> type
<AWOSDev> startx
<root___> here?
<NthDegree> try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<AWOSDev> root___ no on the command line
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<root___> ok, was just making sure.
<Admiral_Chicago> that will fix x server
<NthDegree> root___: listen to Admiral_Chicago he just corrected what I was saying lol
<Admiral_Chicago> NthDegree, actualyly you were rigdht
<Admiral_Chicago> he was root
<NthDegree> lol
<root___> While I am here, would it be to much to ask for a little more help?
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
* NthDegree slaps himself
<root___> First off, how do I change my user name here?
<NthDegree>  /nick name
<Admiral_Chicago>  /nick something
<Admiral_Chicago> no space though
<NthDegree> put /nick and the name you wanna be
<NthDegree> lol
<KAC> Somebody has my name already...
<NthDegree> bleh, register a good one with NickServ
<KAC> Anyway. Alright, on to the harder things.
* Dr_willis waits... this is going to be good... he just knows it...
<NthDegree> 69ms lag lol
<KAC> I have a ubuntu dapper system already. I want to change it over to full Kubuntu. I haven't been able to figure it out using synaptic, Apt-get or Aptitude.
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<NthDegree> KAC easy
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get remove libgnome0
<KAC> indeed?
<AWOSDev> That's how I did it
<AWOSDev> :)
<NthDegree> KAC try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<AWOSDev> Oh shoot yes -desktop
<AWOSDev> forgot that part :)
<NthDegree> then follow AWOSDev's tip for removing the old GNOME
<KAC> hmmm... don't know how to scroll up. Could someone repeat the dpkg command that was given not to long ago?
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> shift + page up
<AWOSDev> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KAC> I quiet enjoy the linux system so far. If I had done even a quarter of the things I've done in learning to use the Linux system on a windows system I would be rather unfortunately stuck at this moment.
<AWOSDev> KAC, yep
<AWOSDev> really the only way to screw up Linux is rm -rf /
<AWOSDev> which basically reformats the hard disk :)
<Admiral_Chicago> KAC, its got a leaning curve but its good to learn how an OS actually works
<AWOSDev> No if you want to learn how an OS actually works go to #OSDev :P
<KAC> question, how would I sign into a registered name? Cause I think that I registered my other nickname already.
<AWOSDev> KAC, just type /nick youroldname
<AWOSDev> then type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpassword
<kyle__> l
<KAC> Wouldn't it require a password of some sort?
<KAC> ah ok
* NthDegree has gotta learn to be more serious
<AWOSDev> What do you mean NthDegree?
<KAC> hmmm... it simply states that the nick name is already in use.
<NthDegree> I joke too much
<NthDegree> KAC try /msg NickServ RECOVER yournickname yourpassword
<NthDegree> then afterwards /msg NickServ RELEASE yournickname yourpassword
<ian_> gah, why must kde punish me?!?!
<NthDegree> then /nick yournickname
<ian_> sorry, thats not a legitimate question, just some general frustration about kmail
<NthDegree> then /msg NickServ IDENTIFY yourpassword
<AWOSDev> Boy IRC is a lot harder than it was a few years ago :)
<ian_> anyone know what to do when kmail refuses to connect? it just says something about cannot connect
<ian_> but the server is fine, works from my mac
<AWOSDev> ian_, can your Konqueror browser?
<KAC> well I am off to see if I can escape my console made prison.
<AWOSDev> ***browse
<AWOSDev> Okay KAC
<AWOSDev> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> might be the port...
<KAC> that is if I can figure out how to get out of here first. XD
<AWOSDev> KAC, try /quit
<AWOSDev> oh he got it :)
<ian_> AWOSDev: yeah, it all works, I can ssh to the mail server, I port scanned it because I was messing with the firewall and all the ports are still working
<AWOSDev> hmm
<pch> test
<AWOSDev> maybe they disable you because you portscanned them :P
<ian_> its imaps, works from my mac, but if the connection gets killed for any reason, kmail can't figure out how to reconnect
<AWOSDev> *disabled
<ian_> awosdev: its my server
<ian_> thats my one frustration with linux, all the kde apps have tons of unmaintained buggy features, and gnome keeps taking out buttons until I can't actually do anything
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> that describes gnome all right
<Dr_willis> But KDE's add-printer interface is.... welll.. needs work. :P
<ian_> yeah, you can't preview your screensaver anymore, even the uber-noob-friendly os x decied that was an ok feature
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, it is brand new...
<ian_> gnome: we don't have a button for that, its too complicated
<Admiral_Chicago> it just got instated in dapper
<Dr_willis> gnomes add-printer stuff. works    but still i perfer the cups web interface..which the ubuntu guys decided to cripple.
<ian_> kde: don't click that button, it always crashes the app for some reason
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  yea. but when it sizes itself so that the 'administrator mode' button is hidden off the bottom of the screen... that is really - amusing. :P
<AWOSDev> ian_, Have you driven at Console lately?  :P
<AWOSDev> ***a Console
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, i don't like that older monitors do that
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, thats more of a drawing problem that anything
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  this wasent a monitr issue.. the program itself was to blame.
<Dr_willis> let me see if it does it again
<AWOSDev> I don't like what Kubuntu has done to Kcontrol with the freaky 'system settings' thing
<AWOSDev> I still can't find Screen Saver in it
<Dr_willis> first time i ran it - it wasent viewable at the bottom. now that i ran it and resized it - it corrected itself it seems
<Admiral_Chicago> Admiral_Chicago, i take back the monitor thing
<Admiral_Chicago> i was just babbling
<Dr_willis> i wish there was a  'set up as default kde' option
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, suggest that
<KickAssClown> Well I'm back
<KickAssClown> I did the reconfig, but the system still hangs when it goes to start the Gui.
<software_> ayuda en espaol
<AWOSDev> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<KickAssClown> Anyone have any ideas?
<AWOSDev> yeah, use the Console :)
<KickAssClown> I tried installing the linux image 2.6.15-27-k7
<KickAssClown> Which is what I am running currently. By default I had linux image 2.6.12-8-i386
<KickAssClown> it all started when I changed over my kernel.
<KickAssClown> My computer runs a AMD 900mhz processor and a Geforce 4 mmx 64MB graphics card.
<KickAssClown> I've installed the Kubuntu-desktop and all affiliated packages and removed the Gnome desktop and all it's affilated packages.
<KickAssClown> this is frustrating.
<KickAssClown> Question: Is there a AMD distribution for Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<AWOSDev> KAC, yes
<AWOSDev> !k7
<Admiral_Chicago> KickAssClown, not unless you use 64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about k7 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> or actually ignore me
<bimberi> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.25 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> yes you probably have k7
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Dr_willis> :)
<KickAssClown> that would be the package I installed... do I need the I386 packages also?
<AWOSDev> no
<Dr_willis> Thats one of the things i liked bout Gentoo  - they used the "Vanilla KDE" :)
<KickAssClown> ok cause I removed them.
<KickAssClown> I thought it might help to change my repositories to point to a non-i686.deb distro, but I couldn't find any info on it so... here I am.
<KickAssClown> Oh and if no one noticed I am rather new to Linux.
<AWOSDev> i686 = Pentium Pro/K6 and above
<shawnyboy> Hey everyone!!
<KickAssClown> I've been using Windows for near 10 years now.
<KickAssClown> I quit this past august.
<AWOSDev> well good for you!
<shawnyboy> kubuntu worked fine all day, except now i turn it on and i cant login to kde its an endless loop!
<AWOSDev> I quit in 2002
<AWOSDev> shawnyboy, what error?
<KickAssClown> Maybe he's having a similar issue as I am.
<shawnyboy> it gives no error, just a garbled screen for a sec, a black screen for a sec, and then back to the login menu
<KickAssClown> console login?
<shawnyboy> no gui
<shawnyboy> i can login to the console tho
<shawnyboy> ctrl alt f1 or f2 or w/e
<KickAssClown> oh... I can't even get to the gui.
<shawnyboy> it has worked flawlessly all this time, but now it wont login
<KickAssClown> Question: Would it be wise to tear down and rebuild?
<AWOSDev> KAC, for what purpose!?
<KickAssClown> Hopefully to undo whatever it is that i have done to my system.
<shawnyboy> whats the X driver i can use besides the ati one?
<AWOSDev> um
<KickAssClown> Bring it down to bare-minimum and then essentially re-install my os from the console.
<AWOSDev> KAC, gee that's painful
<lnxkde> someone using edgy kde compiz and aiglx on Ati?
<AWOSDev> just reinstall without a teardown
<shawnyboy> vesa?
<KickAssClown> I know but I have been messing with this for almost 10 hours now.
<KickAssClown> Like I said, Frustrating.
<NthDegree> KickAssClown: did you make a separate /home partition?
<shawnyboy> no THIS is frustrating lol
<Admiral_Chicago> shawnyboy, yes vesa is OS verison
<AWOSDev> shawnyboy try vga
<NthDegree> shawnyboy: vesa will work
<KickAssClown> Ummm... maybe, I can't honestly say. It was shear luck that I thought of using the console based web browser and found this place.
<coreymon77> yay!
<shawnyboy> im trying vesa in xorg.conf just to see if the video driver has gotten screwed
<coreymon77> i just made another comvert
<coreymon77> convert
<NthDegree> KickAssClown: reinstall
<KickAssClown> Hey shawnyboy, you stuck out in console also?
<shawnyboy> nope, vesa driver does it too
<shawnyboy> no i get the login gui, but its looping
<shawnyboy> ati driver AND vesa driver does the same thing.
<KickAssClown> Alright, so what will I want to re-install?
<shawnyboy> i wonder if this has anything to do with how i had to manually power off the laptop since when i hit shutdown i got a black screen and it sat there. sometimes it does that sometimes it doesn.
<KickAssClown> At this point I have installed the k7 kernel, uninstalled the I386 kernel, uninstalled and re-installed the KDE, uninstalled the GDE, Upgraded... and some otherthings that i can't particularly remember at the moment.
<KickAssClown> oh and installed the entire kubuntu-desktop.
<AWOSDev> GDE that's funny
<AWOSDev> it's GNOME not GDE :)
<KickAssClown> same difference.
<shawnyboy> lol
<KickAssClown> it's gdm and kdm... :D
<KickAssClown> is there a perscribed method of re-installing one's distribution?
<shawnyboy> hmm, kdm.log doesnt show much
<shawnyboy> dmesg either
<shawnyboy> dang this is just weird
<Dr_willis> Wee Got my C64 emulator going. :P
<Dr_willis> now to find the Geos Disks
<Dr_willis> :)
<shawnyboy> whats a c64?
<Dr_willis> We need a GEOS window manager/DE Clone
<KickAssClown> commodore
<shawnyboy> ah
<KickAssClown> ?*commadore?
<KickAssClown> something like that.
<shawnyboy> yaya
<KickAssClown> old style stuff.
<KickAssClown> Thanks for your help, people.
<Dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodore_64
<AWOSDev> What about the C64?
<Hawkwind> I have 2 C64's sitting here next to me.  One is hooked up, one isn't :)
<Dr_willis> At one point in time Geos was the #3 os - right behind dos.. accordin to the wiki pages,.
<flaccid_> i used to use GEOS on C64
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> I got several in the garrage
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> We got a Dev team then!
<Dr_willis> lets get cracking on a Geos KDE theme!
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> I'll do it
<flaccid_> nice
<AWOSDev> I have GEOS
<tobias> im drunk
<AWOSDev> What's going on with the bot?
<tobias> its probably drunk too
<Dr_willis> I have some GEOS software still in its shrink wrapped packageing.
<AWOSDev> "Although 64 kB of DRAM cost over US $100 at the time"
<AWOSDev> geez
<Dr_willis> Where ya live at AWOSDev ? :) ill ship it to ya
<Dr_willis> if its close.. lol
<AWOSDev> my GEOS is broke
<Dr_willis> I found a C64 at a rummage sale for $2 still wrapped up
<AWOSDev> I tried to get it running on my 586/100 but it whined about the graphics card
<Dr_willis> http://cmdrkey.com/cbm/geos/geos-13.html     Download Geos.
<AWOSDev> yes I did that to see if that was the problem
<AWOSDev> still no dice
<shawnyboy> anyone know how to fix the kde loop?
<AWOSDev> you could ship me your C64 though, I wouldn't mind that :)
<AWOSDev> I live in the United States
<Dr_willis> Im in Indiana
<Dr_willis> North of Inianpolis (in kokomo)
<Dr_willis> How many ya want/need. :P
<AWOSDev> I'm in Florida
<shawnyboy> kokomo :D
<AWOSDev> near kokomo :P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Sister lives in Florida
<AWOSDev> nah just kidding
<sessito> hi
<AWOSDev> north of Miami
<AWOSDev> well north of Miami
<Dr_willis> way down south eh..
<AWOSDev> I don't have the room in the house for another computer
<AWOSDev> I already have 14 :)
<Dr_willis> Lol
<Dr_willis> Mine are in the garrage
<Dr_willis> Id like to take the macSE and an EPIA motherboard and make a micro pc.
<AWOSDev> Ooh
<Dr_willis> but i cant find a little lcd for it cheap.
<AWOSDev> do you have an Apple II?
<Dr_willis> plus its somthing i dont really need.
<Dr_willis> I got an Apple 2C - the semi-portable one with the folding handel
<Dr_willis> I thatink thats what its called.
<Dr_willis> had the funny dorvak keyboard button on the case.
<Dr_willis> I gave away the Ti-9???'s i had.
<AWOSDev> what's something you don't need?
<tobias> how do i see this online channel nrk.no "http://www1.nrk.no/nett-tv/klipp/191683" in ubuntu? it says it needs an unknown plugin in firefox :\
<AWOSDev> I certainly don't need anymore computers?
<Dr_willis> i dont need any of these. :P
<Dr_willis> trying to clean out the garrage
<AWOSDev> I only really use 5 or 6 of the 14 I have :P
<AWOSDev> gonna give one away to a friend to start her with Linux
<Dr_willis> THe Ham Radio guys dont even need C64s any more.. a few still use them
<Dr_willis> but not many
<AWOSDev> recycle old computers as b-day presents!  yay me!
<AWOSDev> If you are seriously gonna send it to me free
<AWOSDev> I'll think about it
<AWOSDev> thing is, I'm trying to clean out the house
<AWOSDev> getting another computer would be ridiculous :)
<shawnyboy> i am unable to login to kde, its looping with no error messages
<tobias> what is mplayer plugin?
<tobias> does it excist in ubuntu?
<shawnyboy> i think so
<shawnyboy> it lets you play content in web browser through mplayer
<tobias> adept will save me :D
<tobias> thanx
<tobias> i love ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Yep thats what sucks AWOSDev  - well they will sit on their shelfs for another 10 years..
<Dr_willis> :P
<Hawkwind> tobias: mozilla-mplayer
<tobias> aha
<tobias> i need to get that package?
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> I keep wanting to get one of those pci cards that canread/write the old drive/disk formats
<AWOSDev> well in ten years I'll be sure to ask you for it :)
<Dr_willis> we shoudl make a Geos Kde theme however. :P
<AWOSDev> As of 2006, C64 enthusiasts still develop new hardware, including Ethernet cards, specially adapted hard disks and Flash Card interfaces.
<AWOSDev> wow
<Dr_willis> fun to run Geos on the VICE emulator,  at turbo speed
<tobias> getting it :D
<Dr_willis> I got one of those C64s in a Joystick :)
<tobias> hawkwind: thanx m8e
<Dr_willis> C64 + Geos in a joystick thing = cheaper then that One Laptop Per child thing.
<Dr_willis> Lol
<AWOSDev> Dr_willis true
<AWOSDev> just give all the kids C64s to play with :)
<flaccid_> i want one
<flaccid_> actually i have an amiga
<flaccid_> but yeah
<Dr_willis> I got several amigas
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> as well
<flaccid_> lucky youu
<flaccid_> i have an old typwriter
<Dr_willis> I used to IRC on a Green-bar printing Terminal
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid_> nice
<flaccid_> that smasd
<flaccid_> mad
<tobias> how do i find out how much free space is left on my hd?
<flaccid_> for CLI, its df -h
<tobias> thanx :)
<Dr_willis> Heh - VICE (c64 emulator in warp mode  - running at 4600%)
<flaccid_> otherwise right click on the drive in konqueror
<flaccid_> npz
<flaccid_> hectic
<tobias> if a video stream is going slow, how do i make the swap file for the mplayer bigger?
<tobias> the video stream is really like.. choppy
<shawnyboy> make sure if you are playing from the hd you have dma turned on
<tobias> dma?
<shawnyboy> yes
<shawnyboy> i would help you more but i have to figure out my own problems
<tobias> ok :)
<tobias> hehe
<tobias> I will find out
<tobias> thanx
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  the GEOS disk images aint working in vice! grr!
<AWOSDev> Okay okay back to semi-on-topic matter
<AWOSDev> s
<AWOSDev> what's the best way to block every port *except* 80
<AWOSDev> and then do NAT
<AWOSDev> with iptables
<AWOSDev> without using a GUI
<shawnyboy> will someone please help me?
<Dr_willis> There it goes
<AWOSDev> what, being semi-ontopic?
<tobias> which partition is my swap partition?
<tobias> wow
<tobias> there was this line under my konversation program sayin the adress to a frequently asked questions page, right when i asked my question :)
<tobias> that was nice
<tobias> my computer is gaining sentience slowly
<fildo> hey how can i check opengl
<fildo> is operational
<nick_> run a gl screensaver?
<AWOSDev> glxdemo
<fildo> im trying to play nexiuz , but when i open game, i get a black screen, with a mouse still active over the top
<AWOSDev> fildo, type glxdemo in Konsole
<verbose> where is DISPLAY set at boot?
<fildo> yeh brang up some screen
<Dr_willis> DISPLAY is set when X starts up.
<fildo> that i can resize n redraw
<verbose> Dr_willis: in which file?
<Dr_willis> its normally like ':0'
<Dr_willis> its not set by a file
<Dr_willis> X determines its value
<Dr_willis> or an env variable
<Dr_willis> if you run several X sessions your display will  go up by 1 for each one.
<verbose> Dr_willis: so if i put export DISPLAY="blah:0" in my ~/.bashrc it should work?
<verbose> i don't need it set for kdm or anything?
<Dr_willis> echo $DISPLAY
<Dr_willis> :0.0
<Dr_willis> thats short for '127.0.0.1:0.0'
<Dr_willis> verbose,  i doubt if exporting it that way will fix much..
<Dr_willis> why not state the problem...
<pfein_> my laptop 'hangs' on resuming from suspend/hibernate... not sure if it's actually hung, but the screen stays off & the keyboard doesn't do anything..I don't have a capslock light, fwiw ;)
<Dr_willis> pfein_,  ati video cards?
<pfein_> Dr_willis: yup, M6
<verbose> Dr_willis: i'm using xmove between two hosts, and it doesn't want to work when the X sessions(by way of DISPLAY) have no names
<verbose> so i want to set DISPLAY on host a to something like a:0 and b:0 on host b
<Dr_willis> pfein_,  ive heard theres some  bugs with the ati drivers and suspend.. sadly
<Dr_willis> verbose,  cant say that ive ever messed with xmove
<Dr_willis> display should be the ip# of the machine and :0.0
<pfein_> hmm, I was thinking I just needed to whack it with vbetool on resume...
<verbose> Dr_willis: i've never seen it as an ip
<verbose> only as names
<verbose> but whatever
<Dr_willis> but ssh - sort of works without needing to set the display :)
<Dr_willis> verbose,  the names get looked up to their ip#'s
<verbose> Dr_willis: yes, but ssh doesn't do what xmove does
<Dr_willis> in the hosts file normally.
<verbose> right
<tobias> I searched for dma changing and ubuntu and on one of the pages it said that dma could be very bad for the hd if used in the wrong way!
<verbose> but DISPLAY isn't technically a resolvable name
<verbose> it logically should be the same as the hostname
<verbose> but isn't a requirement
<Dr_willis> when its just :0.0 - its shortcut for 127.0.0.1 i though. not actually the hostname
<verbose> tobias: yeah
<Dr_willis> well for 'localhost' i guess. :P
<verbose> err, not tobias
<tobias> :)
<verbose> Dr_willis: yeah
<verbose> it's localhost
<verbose> but that doesn't help when you want to connect to a remote X session
<tobias> is dma dangerous?
<verbose> i'm just gonna mess around with it
<verbose> tobias: no
<tobias> ok
<tobias> thanx
<verbose> tobias: np
<LeeJunFan> tobias: if you don't enable DMA you are only going to get about 1/2 the speed out of your HD.
<AWOSDev> Gee can I really make it go faster?
<AWOSDev> How do I enable DMA?
<pfein_> tobias: it's usually on by default: sudo hdparm -I /dev/hda |grep dma
<tobias> leejunfan; how do I enable!?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: it probably already is.
<Dr_willis> verbose,  i just ssh in and export the variable
<verbose> Dr_willis: yeah
<LeeJunFan> run sudo hdparm /dev/hda it will list the current settings.
<Dr_willis> problem with putting it in a .bashrc is that it may get set when it shouldent be set
<tobias> DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<verbose> Dr_willis: i'm familiar with x forwarding
<verbose> xmove is different though
<tim> hi, I am trying to install EasyUbuntu but I can't find it on repositories...
<tobias> 5 is good right?
<tobias> udma5 I mean
<verbose> Dr_willis: which is exactly why i'm trying to figure out where DISPLAY gets set
<AWOSDev> Yep both /dev/hda and /dev/hdb are "using_dma" :)
<Dr_willis> it may be better in the .bash_profile - to check for it.
<tobias> cool:)
<LeeJunFan> tobias: yeah, that's what you want.
<Dr_willis> i would guess its getting set by the 'startx' script
<tobias> then its the swap file I need to embiggen
<verbose> Dr_willis: nope
<Dr_willis> the vncserver script sets the DISPLAY to be somtning differnt. so it may be the X binary then.
<tobias> or the swap .. whats its called... swap.... "/swap something_/"
<LeeJunFan> it's started by /etc/init.d/hdparm or actually the link in /etc/rc2.d/*hdparm
<LeeJunFan> and it uses the conf in /etc/hdparm.conf
<verbose> Dr_willis: i can't imagine that they'd hardcode it in the binary
<verbose> it's gotta be in some config file
<Dr_willis> its scanning the system and setting it according to how it thinks it needs to be set.. if ya ran a 2nd x sessionit  sets it to localhost:1, then localhost:2 from what ive seen
<Dr_willis> check the source? :P
<Dr_willis> i cant even find any docs for xmove! :P
<Dr_willis> all the google hits are for 'moving from windows to linux'
<shawnyboy> yay i fixed the problem myself.
<Dr_willis> lets see if i can xmove from  this display to the vnc display. ;)
* Dr_willis rembers fighting with xmove befor and finding it annoying.. and gives up again.
<Dr_willis> Woo Hoo.. i got xmove working. :P
<nick_> how do i check is xgl is installed before i install compiz
<flaccid_> ps aux | grep xgl
<flaccid_> ps aux | grep -i xgl
<sakitel> Hi
<sakitel> somebody knows which is the repository for ndiswrapper????
<lupine_85> !ndiswrapper-utils
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 136 kB
<iosy> in bash, what is the command line for calculating the interval between two dates? i mean, how do i operate with dates?
<maltaethiron> hey guys, how do i ping an ip from konsole?
<maltaethiron> nvm
<kac> dang it.
<KickAssClown> Anyone awake at current?
<KickAssClown> I'm still stuck outside.
<sakitel> lupine_85: sorry but i'm new, so how can I add that description into my repository?
<lupine_85> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lupine_85> it's in main so you don't need to do anything
<lupine_85> just apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<lupine_85> (or use adept)
<physicsnick> bit of a noob question here, how do I get my system to automatically run a program when I log in?
<iosy> physicsnick: kde?
<physicsnick> yep
<iosy> physicsnick: simply leave it open when leaving kde
<claydoh> http://www.eikehein.com/kde/heroes/
<iosy> physicsnick: the session is saved automatically
<sakitel> lupine_85: thanks, my problem was i just put apt-get ndiswrapper
<physicsnick> no, i want it to run a script
<iosy> physicsnick: then whatever executable script you want run at startup add to the ~/.kde/autostart folder (or something like that)
<physicsnick> ah
<physicsnick> perfect thanks
<physicsnick> is there a GUI tool to do that for me?
<sakitel> lupine_85: and is with "utils", thanks a lot
<iosy> physicsnick: wait
<KickAssClown> This is rediculous.
<KickAssClown> Alright what do I need to keep to be able to download and install a kubuntu opperating system?
<KickAssClown> Please tell me somebody is awake, and paying attention
<lupine_85> download the CD
<lupine_85> put it in the CDROM drive
<lupine_85> restart the PC
<lupine_85> follow the prompts
<claydoh> don't understand the q
<claydoh> keep?
<KickAssClown> I want to get my gui going again
<siewyuk> what happened to your gui?
<KickAssClown> Currently I am stuck in console, outside the Gui.
<KickAssClown> I changed my Kernel from 2.6.12-8-i386 to 2.6.15-27-k7
<lupine_85> so reinstall linux-restricted-modules
<KickAssClown> when I did this, my gui died, for lack of better termonology.
<lupine_85> or whatever had your graphics card drivers in it
<KickAssClown> I am fairly sure I have done that
<claydoh> you can also try booting to the old kernel if you didn't uninstall it
<KickAssClown> I have uninstalled Gnome, installed and re-installed KDE.
<claydoh> its an xorg/video issue, not a gnome/kde thing
<KickAssClown> I have uninstalled the core Ubuntu-desktop, and installed the core Kubuntu desktop.
<KickAssClown> ok.
<claydoh> if you hit esc (iirc) when you see a grub prompt during boot, you can choose which kernel
<KickAssClown> I was told by nth to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<claydoh> what video card?
<KickAssClown> Geforce 4 mmx 64MB agp 8x, pci card.
<claydoh> do you have nvisia-glx installed?
<claydoh> nvidia-glx
<KickAssClown> I think so, I can check.
<claydoh> and linux-restricted-modules-k7
<KickAssClown> that was the last string of things I messed with.
<KickAssClown> I went along and installed the k7 stuff.
<claydoh> but at least you should be able to get to a gui if you can boot with the previous kernel
<KickAssClown> Question: what happens if you have more than one kernel?
<claydoh> makes it easier to manage
<claydoh> nothing, other than extra drive space
<claydoh> being used
<KickAssClown> hmmm... cause i had several kernels until I figured out I only needed one.
<claydoh> gives you a fallback
<KickAssClown> and that is when I started having this issue.
<KickAssClown> I'm going to check my drivers and I should be back within 10 minutes.
<claydoh> edgy won't have all the kernel confusion thank goodness
<n8k99> anybody else on ppc having trouble with Koffice on Edgy?
<fdoving> hmm.. koffice..
<n8k99> yeah, can't get it to install
<fdoving> i'll check in a moment.
<jdcnyc> testing 1,2,3
<n8k99> apt-get and adept both claim it to be a broken package
<RawSewage> someone is crashing my client with a DCC hack
<RawSewage> someone is crashing my Konversation with a DCC hack
<RawSewage> is there a way to fix it
<RawSewage> using 1.0
<fdoving> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<RawSewage> tyty
<fdoving> could it be this?
<RawSewage> yes
<fdoving> in that case, it might be your router.
<jdcnyc> Dumb Question: I just installed Kubuntu and I want a bash shell
<fdoving> jdcnyc: kmenu (K in the lower left corner) -> system -> konsole
<n8k99> jdcnyc: maybe konsole
<claydoh> jdcnyc: Konsole is what you want
<n8k99> alt + f2 then type "konsole"
<RawSewage> fdoving, thx
<jdcnyc> Thanks! Now I can find out whoami :)
<n8k99> jdcnyc: glad to help
<n8k99> fdoving: any luck on koffice?
<fdoving> n8k99: still waiting for 'apt-get update'
<jpiccolo_> anyone know why quake 4 wont use the rez that i set it too?
<n8k99> sweet thanx
<KickAssClown> Hello people.
<KickAssClown> I'm back into my gui
<claydoh> kewl
<fildo> has anyone got nexuiz running here
<claydoh> using the previous kernel, or k7?
<fdoving> n8k99: missing dependencies here.
<orient2000> Some long time ago famost creator of an operator system was in a Polish village. He noticed a peasant striking a horse from his carriage and yelling at him VISTA VISTA VISTA VIO. That is how he come up with a new name for his new version of Microsoft Windows Vista.
<n8k99> fdoving: yeah that's what I have have been getting for a week
<KickAssClown> Thanks for pointing me at the Driver. I found out that for some odd reason, that I do not understand, my graphic card's driver was switched off.
<fdoving> orient2000: offtopic chat goes to #kubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Caitlin> orient2000, hehehe
<fdoving> n8k99: it'll be fixed.
<n8k99> fdoving: oh yes, i know that, it's late september, i would think that that is someting that gets fixed before edgy is released
<n8k99> or at least it would be nice
<n8k99> and with koffice in rc1 now - it would be super sweet to have all the new freshness in the new freshness
<Caitlin> I saw Kubuntu Edgy Knot 3. Absolutely gorgeous. :)
<edanielc> HOLA
<fdoving> i think beta will be released to day.
<Caitlin> Really?
<n8k99> yeah it is scheduled for today
<Caitlin> Hmmm I'll have to check that out.
<abortd> anyone around?
<AWOSDev> What's the command you use to start KDE tools as root
<AWOSDev> I thought it was ksudo
<AWOSDev> but it isn't
<AWOSDev> !ksudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> nope
<AWOSDev> This is going to drive me insane!
<claydoh> kdesu
<AWOSDev> THAT'S IT!
<AWOSDev> Thanks claydoh!
<claydoh> ;)
<AWOSDev> Now back to work.
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> (for me)
<orient2000> I can not get it. What is a diference between Kubuntu Edgy and 6.0x LTS?
<abortd> while im in kubuntu it used to have stacked programs in the tray now its just one long tab of the programs and not neatly stacked
<abortd> how do i fix it?
<abortd> i've tried everything i think
<fdoving> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<fdoving> orient2000: ^^
<claydoh> abortd: try resizing it custom, right-click on the kicker, Configure Panel, then in the size, choose ustom and play around,  I use 53
<fdoving> orient2000: edgy is the next version of kubuntu/ubuntu. will be released in a month or so.
<NthDegree> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<elpuerco> ?
<duncan_> how are you supposed to install the newest nvidia drivers
<NthDegree> use the .run package
<NthDegree> do it the normal way and go on the nvidia website for the latest
<duncan_> it said i needed binutils
<NthDegree> lmao
<orient2000> it confused me because name was changed to 6.0x LTS and now back to Edgy 3.
<NthDegree> of course you do
<duncan_> sorry I'm new to linux :P
<NthDegree> well try using the packaged nvidia drivers then
<duncan_> but they are older?
<NthDegree> it requires a lot of somewhat unnecessary messing around for the latest
<NthDegree> duncan_: yes and they have been well tested
<NthDegree> the reason things stay older in Linux is usually down to stability
<NthDegree> older usually means more stable and better tested meaning less bugs
<duncan_> But at the cost of less performance?
<NthDegree> uh not necessarily
<NthDegree> performance on new versions is somewhat a myth
<NthDegree> it's new features you get on newer versions
<duncan_> ok
<kraut> moin
<NthDegree> le doggy poop :p
* NthDegree had to be somewhat spontaneous and stupid there
<|michael|> how well does kde install and run?
<lupine_85> "very"
<|michael|> any known problems?
<|michael|> I am new and comming over from suse....  I have heard a lot of good thing about ubuntu/kubuntu
<orient2000> I just installed opera and I had some errors. [Invalid UTF-8]  Could not parse file /usr/share/applications/kde/kmess.desktop desktop entry contain line 'Comment[de] =MSN Messanger Clone f\xfcr KDE3' which is not UTF-8
<Vanique> lo NthDegree:)
<NthDegree> sorry but I just hate the look of KVIRC right now
<NthDegree> no offence
<KickAssClown> Hey AWOS, I'm back in my gui, finally.
<NthDegree> it has more functionality but looks uglier than windows lol
<NthDegree> dare i say
<KickAssClown> It was a stupid thing
<KickAssClown> somehow my graphic package, nvidia-glx, got disabled. I can't figure out how.
<gsuveg> ia hve problem with opera. many sites in opera looks ugly. ff / konq good. but, if im install opera-static sites look good in opera.
<gsuveg> anybody have idea why?
<Lamington> help
<Lamington> I can't use Adept Updater
<Lamington> This is incredibly annoying
<Lamington> I keep getting this message:
<Lamington> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<Lamington> I have no idea what else might be using the packaging system database... I havent been using apt or anything... I've rebooted my computer and all...
<orient2000> did you do any manual changes in any lists?
<Lamington> I added Enlightenment E17 to my sources.list
<Lamington> sources
<orient2000> the same thing happened to me. I think I removed it and everythink was OK then.
<lupine_85> Lamington: try deleting the lock file
<lupine_85>  /var/dpkg/lock or whatever it's called
<Lamington> I think I might just remove E and its sources... I've had a play with it, it looks good but its still a bit alpha for me
<Lamington> lupine_85: why would it be locked ?
<lupine_85> if, for example, adept crashed
<Lamington> ah k
<lupine_85> any situation where a program created the lock file, but didn't remove it
<t> hi. how to format ups?
<sakitel> hello
<sakitel> somebody who uses ndiswrapper?
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper?
<t> what is the password for kdewallet? my password doesn`t work
<sakitel> t: try with you msn pass, maybe you put a mistake and confuse the pass
<sakitel> t: or try another of your pass
<sakitel> t: or try another of your pass???
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper?????????????
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper?????????????
<sakitel> somebody who use ndiswrapper?????????????
<t> sakitel - i`ve never set the password for kwallet
<t> it`s fresh kubuntu on this machine
<t> and kwallet wants password
<Lamington> hmm things looking better now
<sakitel> t: well, just close the kwallet
<sakitel> t: and then continue were you do it
<Lamington> thanks for your patience guys
<t> sakitel - thanks
<jpiccolo_> you see the prices on hard drives
<jpiccolo_> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822148139
<prokher> hi, guys is it possible to make kmail work through socks proxy? i set up socks proxy in kde settings and button "test" said everything is ok, but kmail can't get mail... what is wrong ?
<t> how to install quake 3 demo on kubuntu? http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=26&lid=57
* chalcedony smiles
<manu__> hi?
<manu__> somebody help me?
<chalcedony> hi manu__ i don't know much to help
<manu__> is about photoshop
<manu__> i install gimp
<manu__> and i want see gimp like a photoshop
<manu__> i want see gimp only in one window
<chalcedony> try #photography ?
<BadWolf_> hi
<BadWolf_> i have a usb mouse... how to configure it?
<t> BadWolf_ ?
<t> in what way?
<BadWolf_> t: for kde
<BadWolf_> or just tell me what device it is in /dev
<BadWolf_> and i put it into the xorg.conf
<elisiano> hello guys
<elisiano> is there anyone willing to help me out?
<weedar> BadWolf_: usually usb mice will work right after plugging in
<elisiano> how can I set a package status manually? I mean there is a package which depends on libdbus-1-2 but libdbus-1-3 is installed...
<MDCore> does it depend on libdbus-1-2 explicity or libdbus >= 1-2 ?
<MDCore> let me try this :)
<MDCore> !package libdbus
<MDCore> ??
<MDCore> :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package libdbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> trying to use the live cd on my desktop, but can only seem to get working video in a terminal other than 7...
<cpk2> using an nvidia card
<t> how to open all mp3s with koffeine? i checked on opening one mp3 that it should use koffeine for all kind of that file type (mp3) in koffeine, but amarok still opens them
<t> damn. if i try to uninstall amarok it wants to uninstall kde-desktop too
<elisiano> MDCore: it depends on libdbus-1-2
<elisiano> maybe the original package was misconfigured?
<MDCore> elis: can you not install libdbus-1-2 ? also there is the nodeps stuff that I've heard of... ask in #debian ? or #ubuntu ?
<MDCore> t: try this...
<MDCore> t: Konq -> configure kong... -> File Assocations
<MDCore> t: type mp3 and change the preferred order.
<elisiano> may I paste here?
<elisiano> it's 4 lines
<cpk2> any idea why my desktop has problem with video using the live cd? only thing i say in the Xorg log was was a warning about a bad v_bios
<t> MDCore - thanks, i`ll try it. who`s your favourite free music author?
<elisiano> Package libdbus-1-2 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. E: Package libdbus-1-2 has no installation candidate
<MDCore> t: uh ... ? ? no idea.
<elisiano> ou btw, I'm using edgy... that could be the problem :)
<MDCore> elisiano: what package are you trying to install ?
<elisiano> compiz-plugins
<MDCore> aaaaah compiz :D
<elisiano> lol
<elisiano> :D
<MDCore> I've been messing with that for the past week.
<MDCore> still no pretty :(
<elisiano> :-\
<MDCore> There are a lot of conflicting instructions on the net for how to set it up.
<elisiano> I heard that in the future kde will have native support for compiz
<MDCore> and the compiz stuff change to beryl... it's all very confusing right now.
<MDCore> I think I'm going to wait till you don't need to be a compiz/*buntu developer to set it up :)
<elisiano> lol :D
<elisiano> it's pretty though
<MDCore> it is... that's why I want it... impress my friends with my leet cool desktop (what..? I'm supposed to be working?? oh riiiight )
<elisiano> me too ^_^
<elisiano> working in a nice environment makes you feel better though
<elisiano> :D
<Slynderdale> Whats a good instant messanger for Ubuntu?
<Arepie> Slynderdale: Gaim ?
<Healot> and many more, but GaIM rocks :-
<ubuntu> kopete is kde's
<ubuntu> heh
<Slynderdale> Just installed Ubuntu+KDE tonight so I'm still a bit new. I added WIne and so far, everything seems to be going well.
<t> i try for 1st time to burn audio cd in K3b. but there is error- "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device". what`s the solution?
<t> abattoir - hi again. i try for 1st time to burn audio cd in K3b. but there is error- "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device". what`s the solution?
<Slynderdale> Whats your perferred browser of choice for Kubuntu?
<abattoir> t: did you run k3bsetup2 ?
<abattoir> t: wait a sec
<Greenlynx> gazou
<abattoir> t: Settings->K3B setup
<gazou> pk tu tes connecter tu me gonfle...
<Greenlynx> atten
<t> abattoir - and check setting -> burning, right?
<gazou> nan je nattend pas tu me gonfle je tai di de ne pas te connecter et tu te connecte ya du foutage de gueul kan mm
<abattoir> t: once you run that, and click apply, ok, it should work
<abattoir> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Greenlynx> demande
<Greenlynx> ben
<gazou> a qui tu veux que je demande?
<gazou> et cest quoi le pseudo de ta pute?????
<Greenlynx> je me suis connect a l'instant
<Greenlynx> nj si tu di d gros mot il vont te kicker
<Greenlynx> vien en priv
<t> abattoir - doesn`t work, even after reloaded the k3b
<gazou> je men fout de se truk a la con
<t> the same error - cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<gazou> de toutes facon est pour des rencontre alors je vois pourquoi tu y es...
<abattoir> hmm ok, are you trying to decode mp3s?
<abattoir> t: ^^^^
<t> abattoir - yes, but i installed the requider library
<abattoir> libk3b2-mp3 huh?
<t> yes
<Healot> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<gazou> en tout cas desolee de se que greenlynx a pu vous dire sur moi mais cetais hors context.je suis passer pour folle mais bon cest pas grave je suis habituer avec lui...
<gazou> en tout cas si il y en a une qui ose lui reparler je risque de me deplacer...
<tsdgeos> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<abattoir> gazou: ^^^^
<abattoir> t: could you try 'cdrecord -scanbus' in a terminal(konsole) ?
<t> abattoir - http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot4oq1.png
<t> abattoir - ok
<Slynderdale> Does Kubuntu come with Bash out of the box?
<abattoir> t: tell me if you get an error
<MDCore> what is the difference between removing a package and purging a package ?
<t> abattoir - error trying to open
<t> abattoir - cdrecord - permission denied
<abattoir> t: ok, then this thread is for you :)
<abattoir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217472
<t> abattoir - thanks. long time to read
<abattoir> t: at least it'd solve the issue(hopefully ;) )
<t> abattoir - do you eat frogs?
<abattoir> but you might want to read it fully, as other simpler solutions seem to be posted afterwards
<abattoir> no, I'm not french :)
<abattoir> (assuming that's what you tried to imply)
<bltc> setan
<bltc> may i have ur attention lpease?
<t> abbatoir - how to make new file in /etc/udev/ ?
<bltc> i dunno
<t> abbatoir - how to make new file in /etc/udev/ ? i got "acces denied"
<zorglu_> !info strigi
<ubotu> Package strigi does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> t, i think there is a config file
<abattoir> t: sorry...
<abattoir> t: there seem to be other simpler solutions as well
<abattoir> t: like running dpkg-reconfigure on cdrecord and changing the ownership of the device
<abattoir> t: look at posts 2 and 6
<h3sp4wn> cdrecord should be suid root
<t> abattoir - i just type code from post to console and reboot?
<abattoir> t: which ones?
<t> chown root:cdrom /dev/sg0
<abattoir> t: did you run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord' ?
<abattoir> t: and i think you should append the cdrecord... command to /etc/rc.local
<t> in this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord" they ask me if i want to install SUID
<t> yes?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<h3sp4wn> otherwise you will need to record cd's as root
<abattoir> yes, suid root
<t> abattoir - ok, pasted. now reboot
<dero> hey does anyone know how to changed bpp desktop
<cpk2> using live cd, booting in safe mode gives me ok graphics, however the normal bootup the system cant figure out the monitors hsync and vrefresh and even when i manually edit xorg with the correct values i still cant get a picture, any ideas?
<t> abattoir - "Performing Optimum Power Calibration"
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: Have you made your own modeline ?
<t> abattor - ok, it`s writing
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: no...
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: What resolution and refresh rate are you trying to use
<t> abattoir - i eat frogs, but i`m not french either
<abattoir> t: good :)
<abattoir> t: yes, i wanted to make that clarification, that's why i said "if that's what you imply" ;)
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: any, all i get is static when trying to boot the live cd in normal mode
<cpk2> and the xorg currently has no modelines in it
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: laptop or desktop - widescreen ? anything else out of the ordinary
<cpk2> its a desktop nvidia 6600
<_laurent> salut  toutes et tous
<cpk2> the xorg currently has no modeline entries
<_laurent> hi all
<Rambo3> allo
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: lcd panel or crt ?
<cpk2> crt
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<cpk2> its pretty much all standard
<_laurent> is anybody knows how to install python 2.5 on my kubuntu ?
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: ooh cool thanks for the link
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: Either install it from the alternative cd or live cd (or use knoppix or kanotix kubuntu is a lousy live cd)
<Rambo3> !info python2.4
<ubotu> python2.4: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 2673 kB, installed size 9068 kB
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: the funny thing is my laptop had no problems at all
<Rambo3> !info python2.5
<ubotu> Package python2.5 does not exist in any distro I know
<t> i planning to get more solar collectors to power my pc
<don-harry> !wiki theme kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki theme kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<greister> How to get root privilige under kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> sudo -i
<greister> get root password?
<abattoir> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: that site seems to not like me trying to use 1024x768 even though my monitor documentation says it supports it easily
<abattoir> greister: ^^^^
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: 1024x768@75 ?
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: Modeline "1024x768@75" 85.52 1024 1056 1376 1408 768 782 792 807
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: nevermind, i got it figured out, the boxes for aspect are misaligned on my browser
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: any reason not to do 1024x768@85?
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: if the monitor can handle it no (but I would wait until it is installed and use the nvidia binary drivers)
<main2> anyone using a 1650x1080 resolution (on LCD)?
<cpk2> binary = nvidia propietery or the free ones?
<main2> my NVIDIA driver says (in xorg.conf) (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1650x1080"; removing.
<main2> non-free
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: non-free
<main2> sorry..
<h3sp4wn> main2: Make a suitable modeline http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<h3sp4wn> main2: modeline's go in Section Monitor
<main2> ive done that, using the following settings...
<h3sp4wn> main2: then add the modeline section "screen" (i.e 1650x1080@60)
<main2> is it important to use @hz?
<h3sp4wn> Otherwise the modeline won't be used (afaik - not spent ages messing with them)
<jmz> why am I getting "invalid or corrupt kernel image"?
<main2> all my modelines are without @hz
<jmz> when I try to install from CD
<h3sp4wn> jmz: corrupt cd ?
<main2> crashing my xorg..
<jmz> i got the ISO off the site
<h3sp4wn> jmz: check the md5sum against the burnt image
<jmz> this happened twice to me
<jmz> two cds
<jmz> maybe somethings up
<h3sp4wn> Could be the initial file was downloaded wrong
<h3sp4wn> md5sum whatever.iso
<jmz> im on winblows
<main2> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1650x1080@60"; removing.
<h3sp4wn> main2: does it work with nv ?
<main2> could try..
<jmz> definately a cd prob huh?
<h3sp4wn> jmz: If you are using the dapper cd and getting that error I can't think of anything else
<jmz> ok thx h3s
<h3sp4wn> jmz: Have you tried the alternative cd ?
<jmz> whats that?
<h3sp4wn> the other cd you can download
<jmz> why is it differnet?
<h3sp4wn> different installer and not a live cd
<jmz> oh that
<jmz> i will give the alternative a try as well
<h3sp4wn> jmz: burn DAO at a low speed (4x for example)
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: for some reason xorg says modeline is an invalid entry in the display section, will this be a problem that will be easy to fix after I install kubuntu?
<jmz> could be my burner
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: Should be
<jmz> well thx
<jmz> im going to have to wait on this one
<cpk2> is dedicating a 40gig hard drive to root and swap a bit overkill?
<abattoir> cpk2: depends on your needs... you are going to have  a separate /home partition?
<cpk2> yeah i have a 300gig that will be /home
<abattoir> cpk2: then yes, for most users its way overkill
<abattoir> :)
<cpk2> its just, whats the point of partitioning the little 40 to partly be on home? i think it would be easier/cleaner to have root on its own small drive so i can eventually get rid of it without having storage spaning onto that drive
<h3sp4wn> I would put the swap onto the faster drive
<cpk2> i suppose that would be my big sata drive
<cpk2> just trying to figure out how i want my desktop partitioned
<cpk2> so any helpful input would be greatly appreciated =)
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: http://paste.debian.net/13881 (that is mine)
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: http://paste.debian.net/13882
<h3sp4wn> (I have a 320gb drive didn't really know how to partition it but its ok at least for the moment)
<cpk2> i dont really get the point behind using reiserfs
<cpk2> i was thinking of just having a root swap and home and then maybe a samba partition as well
<h3sp4wn> I want / seperate to /usr
<h3sp4wn> (incase something goes wrong) so / is always ok
<cpk2> how much space did you give /usr?
<h3sp4wn> too much
<h3sp4wn> 66G
<h3sp4wn> I should have made / only 1gb
<cpk2> hah, so i suppose if i gave / about 5G and /usr 20ish that would be good?
<h3sp4wn> can only be very small if everything else has its own partition
<cpk2> what would everything else be?
<t> i don`t have sound only in KsCD
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: no idea I hava shown you what I use
<t> i set to direct, and works
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: it looks all complicated and messy =\ whats the command to print that list you gave me?
<h3sp4wn> mount or df -h
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: these all seems like it might be a little overwhelming for poor old nooby me =\
<h3sp4wn> cpk2: If you do run out of space you can just symlink stuff to other partitions
<flaccid_> how do i change the font for firefox' menus etc.?
<t> ktorrent crashes every time i try to start him
<cpk2> h3sp4wn: what i kinda was visualizing was having my /home data be free from the rest of the system so if needed i can transfer the hard drives around or something
<crazy_penguin> Good day all! :)
<Igor_V2> oi] 
<Papandapulo> heyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Papandapulo> how are you people
<Papandapulo> ?
<Papandapulo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<h3sp4wn> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> LInuxer's
<Papandapulo> !ttop10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttop10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Papandapulo> !ops
<Papandapulo> ups
<Papandapulo> :))))))))))
<Papandapulo> heeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<Papandapulo> bot
<Papandapulo> fuck you
<Papandapulo> :)))))))))))
<Papandapulo> ubotu do now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do now - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t> ban him
<Papandapulo> whay?
<Papandapulo> aaaaaaaa?
<t> Papandapulo - ignore
<Papandapulo> join to channel #kutaisi
<Papandapulo> :)))))))))))
<copter> hi, ive got some problems with a DVD burning speed in K3B. DMA is on, burner is 16x, media is 16x, max speed gained is 4x. help anyone?
<Papandapulo> join to channel #kutaisi
<Papandapulo> join to channel #kutaisi
<Papandapulo> join to channel #kutaisi
<Papandapulo> join to channel #kutaisi
<Papandapulo> join to channel #kutaisi
<h3sp4wn> copter: kdesu k3bsetup
<copter> h3sp4wn: ok, and than?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=user@213.157.214.*]  by Riddell
* Papandapulo was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<copter> everything looks fine
<h3sp4wn> copter: all permissions are correct (cdrecord suid root etc)
<copter> h3sp4wn: cdrecord 0755 root.root, cdrdao 4711 root.root
<h3sp4wn> copter: well cdrecord is not suid root then
<copter> h3sp4wn: /dev/hdc 660 root.cdrom
<abortd> how do i add multiverse to kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> k3bsetup sets the permissions as it wants them
<main2> 1680x1050 is working (well.. gdm is starting up in this mode) but then kde puts it back to 1280x1024
<main2> where does KDE store its display resolution?
<copter> h3sp4wn: em, ok, than i should add suid root to cdrecord and thats all?
<h3sp4wn> copter: Just apply the settings from k3bsetup
<copter> h3sp4wn: yes, but it says no change everywhere
<Linux_Galore> main2: kcontrol -> Peripherals -> display
<copter> h3sp4wn: clicking ok doesnt do anything
<main2> Linux_Galore: that doesnt work here, after i installed XGL it stopped working..
<h3sp4wn> copter: just manually change the permissions as it wants to then
<main2> Linux_Galore: do you know where that value ends up?
<main2> because i know that it will work if i change it there
<Linux_Galore> main2: I gave up on xgl
<main2> Linux_Galore: i will give up soon if the memory leaking doest stop, but meanwhile - i fuck around a bit
<Linux_Galore> main2: its still technically unstable
<main2> Linux_Galore: thats why its called 'alpha-stage' software :P
<copter> h3sp4wn: "as it wants to", but k3bsetup says its all fine. can you write me plese what exacly i have to change manually. only cdrecord suid root?
<Linux_Galore> I have better things to do than worry about menu animation
<h3sp4wn> copter: it lists its permissions on the right hand side any that are not marked as ok change
<RawSewage> is there a way to throttle the speed on Klibido
<copter> h3sp4wn: than im idiot or something isnt right there. on column 'new priviliges' it says 'no change' everywhere and i have no idea how to change it inside k3bsetup :/
<abortd> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twenty2sixty> hi! i'd like to have my laptop's synaptics-touchpad fully supported in kubuntu. therefore i need synaptics-driver-version 0.14.4 or higher. the official repos only offer 0.14.3. i could of course download & install the latest driver manually. but it would be nicer to have a repo that offers a more up-to-date version of the xorg-synaptics-driver. anyone here who has an entry for the sources.list at hand that might offer this
<danimo> hi
<copter> h3sp4wn: after manual set (sudo chmod 4755 /usr/bin/cdrecord*) K3B complains that due to security reasons since Kernel 2.6.8 cdrecord should have root suid
<copter> h3sp4wn: k3bsetup says to change it back to 755
<h3sp4wn> I thought root suid was 4711
<cfraz89> hi
<cfraz89> just installed edgy eft
<copter> h3sp4wn: well, i googled it, to change to 4755
<h3sp4wn> maybe I use a later version of k3b / cdrecord
<copter> h3sp4wn: after change to 4711 K3B says it cant find cdrecord at all
<h3sp4wn> that is what I have it set as and its working fine (kde 3.5.4)
<copter> do you burn as root?
<h3sp4wn> no
<h3sp4wn> well I think cdrecord runs as root but k3b does not
<copter> well, 4711 says -rws--x--x 1 root root    133 2006-04-12 09:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord, so no read for k3b i presume
<copter> 4755 did the trick (-rwsr-xr-x)
<copter> but K3B complains
<gratis> i`ve got problemm with amarok. it plays cdaudio, but doesn`t want to play mp3, ogg. koffeine works ok with any kind of these files but i need options from amarok. what`s the solution? i`ve got the newest amarok version
<h3sp4wn> -rws--x--x  1 root   root     363924 2006-09-21 13:07 cdrecord (that is what I have)
<copter> -rws--x--x 1 root root    133 2006-04-12 09:32 /usr/bin/cdrecord (size differs.....)
<gratis> more details- amarok plays music files only then when i open them in amarok
<copter> does K3B has to be set manually to some special group
<gratis> when i start music files from konqueror, amarok starts but there`s nothing changing in it
<h3sp4wn> copter: Its beyond me now
<LeeJunFan> damnit. us.archive.ubuntu.com just went down in the middle of me downloading from it.
<LeeJunFan> oh, looks like it's back now.
<copter> h3sp4wn: ok, anyway thanks a lot for help.
<copter> h3sp4wn: i know where / what i have to search for now :)
<cfraz89> did the ubuntu servers go down?
<cfraz89> i was in the middle of an upgrade...
<gratis> problemm with amarok (look my previous texts): it`s look like that when i try to start music files from konqueror- http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5bu0.png
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: yes, look up about 5 lines at my last.
<gratis> when i start files from amarok- all works ok
<llxcamxll> !java re
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java re - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<llxcamxll> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cfraz89> LeeJunFan: thanks :)
<cfraz89> does anyone know what happened to kget in edgy?
<cfraz89> it seems they have just slowed down totally...
<LeeJunFan> cfraz89: znarl is going to get the server taken car of.
<cfraz89> ok, :)
<zorglu_> gratis: the issue comes from the system: in konqueror url i think
<zorglu_> gratis: try playing it directly from the root dir
<gratis> how?
<gratis> how to do it?
<cfraz89> edgy sure is nice...
<gratis> zorglu_ ^
<zorglu_> left tab of konqueror "root folder" -> goto to the dir with tthat
<zorglu_> i dunno where it is
<LeeJunFan> yes and edgy doesn't have that problem gratis is having with system:/ and media:/ links as it translates to full paths in konqueror now. :)
<zorglu_> /home/yourloginname
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: nice :)
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: there is an issue with playing m3u from the web too
<gratis> zorglu_ i don`t have any amarok folders in myname folder
<LeeJunFan> zorglu_: yeah, that was a sore spot with me, kde apps didn't even handle it half the time, amarok, k3b, etc..
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: when i clock on a url, konqueror download it in a local file and then pass it to amarok, but the local file doesnt have .m3u at the end, so amarok doesnt handle it as a playlist
<zorglu_> i had to do a script to workaround this
<zorglu_> gratis: find the audio file you wanna play and click on it, but from 'root folder' tab
<zorglu_> LeeJunFan: do you know if this one have been fixed ?
<gratis> zorglu_ what do you mean by "root folder tab"?
<zorglu_>  left tab of konqueror "root folder" -> goto to the dir with tthat
<gratis> zorglu_ you mean /root ? i don`t have any amarok here
<zorglu_> heh
<zorglu_> 1. open konqueror
<zorglu_> 2. look on the left of the win
<zorglu_> you will see tab
<zorglu_> 3. click on the one called 'root folder'
<zorglu_> i cant do better than that :)
<gratis> ok
<gratis> i did it
<gratis> im in /
<zorglu_> now find the audio file you wanna play with amarok
<zorglu_> and click on it
<gratis> wow, plays
<zorglu_> cool :)
<nnnnn> nnn
<RawSewage> in Konqueror, is there a way to delete things in the left side pane, rather than right-clicking and selecting Delete
<RawSewage> I want to delete things in the left side using the Delete key, but it doesnt work
<gratis> zorglu - but if i open my music folder via shortcut and try to start the file, there`s silence
<gratis> zorglu - i made better shortcut now, thanks
<ubuntu> hello
<ctw> Hi, I have a strange problem that I hope somebody can help me fix. When I'm in the printer settings dialog and click on "add printer", the backend selection screen only includes SMB, other printer type, and class of printer. All other choices are grayed out. How can I enable the other backends?
<gratis> what does "full upgrade" button in Adept?
<ctw> I'm using KDE 3.5.4
<cfraz89> gratis: it upgrades all packages, including major ones which may break your os
<cfraz89> but its generally safe
<gratis> cfraz89 lol
<cfraz89> :P
<sorush20> how do if get to view the properties of a file to find out what time a file was created ?
<sorush20> the file is a wma
<gratis> sorush20 - send me it
<sorush20> gratis: how do I ? and also why should I the audio is from a lecture.. I dont think I need to send youit
<ctw> sorush20: right click on the file and select properties
<sorush20> ctw: that dosent give me the info about when it was created..
<ctw> soursh20: this info may not be available
<sorush20> ctw: why is that can I do something to make sure I can see it?
<_thumper_> what do people use to sync palms with kontact?
<_thumper_> I have a tungsten T5
<tsb> Hello. I am trying to enable kmix's "mute" feature. However, my soundcard doesn't have a "master" channel, only PCM, and so it doesn't work. Any ideas here? Ideally I'd have master, since taht would also make my volume up/down buttons work automatically (they work on master, not PCM)
<haq> hi
<llxcamxll> has anybody had a working copy of quake1 on kubuntu??
<ctw> If you go on "Print System" -> "Add printer" and hit "Next" what do you see? For me most of the backends are grayed out ... :(
<zen> noice
<zen> `info
<zen> wow across servers
<flake> when i create some shell batch-like processes to run manually, where should i store them -  in my home folder, or somewhere in one of the root folders
<cfraz89> does anyone know where the kget package is in edgy?
<abattoir> !info kget edgy
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.4-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1172 kB
<abattoir> cfraz89: ^^^ its in universe
<m3xican> Dasnipa`: :)
<abattoir> drarem: if you want to run it manually, i guess you can store it pretty much anywhere
<cfraz89> abattoir: i'm such a doobie, thanks :)
<abattoir> cfraz89: no problem :)
<cfraz89> forgot to enable universe ^^
<ubuntu> aloa
<ubuntu> when i can take the repo
<pielgrzym> does the standard (k)ubuntu kernel have splash screen support compiled? or should I patch the source availible on repositories?
<jfdbmi> I am trying to get the key for updating my kde to 3.5.4 but I cannot connect
<jfdbmi> This is the message in the konsole Connecting to people.ubuntu.com|1.0.0.0|:80...
<Igor_V2> hi, i have a hidden directory...how change it for a normal one...no hidden...???
<Igor_V2> anybody knows??
<LjL> Igor_V2: "hidden" files (or directories) in Unix are simply files whose name start with a "." (period).  remove the period from the name, and it won't be hidden anymore. however, if programs expect the period to be there, they will rbeak
<bubblenut> In order to upgrade to edgy do I just have to make sure all my packages up to date, change my sources.list so that all "dapper" entries are changed to "edgy" and to a dist-upgrade?
<LjL> Igor_V2: otherwise, from a console, you can just type "ls -a" rather than just "ls" to see the hidden files
<h3sp4wn> bubblenut: don't use adept or synaptic to do the dist-upgrade
<desiderato> waaaaaa
<desiderato> use apt
<desiderato> :S
<CVirus> whats the point ?
<bubblenut> h3sp4wn: OK, apart from that is it OK?
<Dasnipa`> m3xican, ;)
<h3sp4wn> bubblenut: Maybe / maybe not / couldn't say for sure
<bubblenut> Oh well, here goes :/
<bubblenut> Seems to be worH^H^H^H^
<insanekane> anyone got a tablet notebook working with Kubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Some one wqs asking about making rars under linux with the gui. I just noticed the rghtclick _> Compress --> make .rar    menu item :P
<Dr_willis> How convient
<jfdbmi_> is there a way to download a key and add it besides wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<CVirus> kgpg ?
<h3sp4wn> you can download it from a keyserver
<jfdbmi_> and then how do I add it?
<h3sp4wn> apt-key add
<Dr_willis>  besides wget? Why not use wget?
<Dr_willis> heh
<jfdbmi_> I am getting timed out
<h3sp4wn> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<jfdbmi_> I don't understand why
<h3sp4wn> (after you have got the key in root's keyring
<Dr_willis> 10:01:31 (7.54 KB/s) - `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' saved [26430/26430] 
<Dr_willis> it just worked for me jfdbmi
<jfdbmi_> where do I save the key
<nixternal> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys <key_ID> && gpg --export --armor <key_ID> | sudo apt-key add -
<jfdbmi_> in home folder?
<jfdbmi_> doesn't for me for some unknown reason
<jfdbmi_> here is the line I get Connecting people.ubuntu.com|1.0.0.0|:80...
<jfdbmi_> and then no key
<Dr_willis> Connecting to people.ubuntu.com|82.211.81.132|:80... connected.
<Dr_willis> why are you getting 1.0.0.0
<jfdbmi_> I don't know
<jfdbmi_> how to resolve this?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a dns issue. or somthing
<h3sp4wn> use the ubuntu-keyserver ?
<jfdbmi_> I use ADSL router
<Dr_willis> wget http://~82.211.81.132/jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Dr_willis> oops typo
<Sethie> Silly question... Can you install Kubuntu with the Kubuntu live CD?
<Skrot> ~? :)
<Dr_willis> wget http://82.211.81.132/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Dr_willis> Sethie,  yes
<jfdbmi_> ok let me try
<Sethie> How? It didn't show up in the boot menu, Dr_willis
<h3sp4wn> Sethie: link on the desktop
<Skrot> Sethie: Boot the live CD and clock the "Install" link on desktop :)
<Dr_willis> Sethie,  look on the desktop for the icon named "INstall to hard drive" :)
<Skrot> Really neat way of installing Kubuntu.
<Sethie> Hmmm
<Dr_willis> Too bad the installer itself is a little on the dumb side
<Sethie> The desktop is pretty empty? :/
<Skrot> you have to acctually let it start KDE and stuff, Sethie :)
<Skrot> hum.. old livecd?
<Dr_willis> That would be my gyess
<Sethie> 2004 december something something
<Dr_willis> its a recent addation to the final cd's
<Sethie> aah
<Skrot> Dr_willis: The pyqt/pykde thingy?
<Dr_willis> so get a newer live cd
<Sethie> Ok, I'll download one of the latest cd's :) Thanks guys
<jfdbmi_> Hurrah I got it thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Mepis did have a smarter/nicer livecd-installer script
<Sethie> And how can this 2 years old Kubuntu be working on a 64-Bit processor?
<h3sp4wn> the knoppix / kanotix one I think is the best
<Skrot> Sethie: AMD or Intel?
<Dr_willis> a 64bit cpu can run 32bit disrtos just fine
<Dr_willis> I do it all the time
<Skrot> mhm
<Dr_willis> It can even run DOS.
<h3sp4wn> Dr_willis: Not itanium
<Sethie> Skrot: AMD
<Sethie> Ah right, makes sense... :D
<Dr_willis> well itaniums are stupd then :P  No wonder no one likes them.
<Dr_willis> and their momma dresses them funny.
<h3sp4wn> Pentium Pro's were good for 32 bit (but bad for 16) - may as well just use a 64 bit os on a 64 bit chip
<Skrot> Any reason why *ubuntu choose usplash over fbsplash/gensplash btw?
<Dr_willis> I disable the splash anyway. :P
<Dr_willis> proberly it was more convient.
<Skrot> hehe
<Dr_willis> i think edgy is going to some other splash system
<Skrot> nope, I asked
<Skrot> it'll still use usplash afaik
<Dr_willis> There was some wiki/talk in the channel the other day about it..
<h3sp4wn> I think splashy looks the bet
<Skrot> hum
<Dr_willis> but i disable splash anyway.. so i dident pay aggention
<Skrot> I like fbsplash.. havent tried splashy though
<jfdbmi__> this is what i got when i did apt-key add
<jfdbmi__> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<jfdbmi__> OK
<Skrot> h3sp4wn: Does splashy allow framebuffer with images in normal console?
<Skrot> Or is it just for boot process?
<h3sp4wn> Skrot: What do you mean ? what images do you want in the framebuffer ?
<Dr_willis> console with images? seen that in a few live cd's - makes the console very unuseable. :P
<Skrot> Mine is very usable
<Skrot> Let me grab a screenshot :)
<Dr_willis> i find it annoying that GPM isent installed by default
<Dr_willis> then again - i find hte framebuffer console - to cause more problems then it solves.
<Dr_willis> and it sure slowed down my gentoo instlls on my old box's :)
<Dr_willis> Then i discovered DistCC :)
<Skrot> http://folk.ntnu.no/romnes/fbconsole.png like that :)
<DaSkreech> jfdbmi___: I think that may be normal
<Dr_willis> better not be a screen shot from goatese :)
<Skrot> It's 1024x768 though. Couldn't get 1280x800 fb on my laptop :(
<Skrot> haha, it's not
<Dr_willis> nasty in my oponion. :P
<Skrot> hehe
<Acc> how the hell, sorry, does the kde-screensaver work? it just doesn't want to work
<Dr_willis> Ill stick with my black bg and green text. :)
<Skrot> hehe, that works too. I was just kinda bored and then I found out about fbsplash so I gave it a shot
<Acc> can anyone help me with the screensaver?
<Skrot> Green on black always give me a 1980s feel though :p
<stuq> hi all
<zen> hey
<stuq> is there any way to disable live mode when installing kubuntu?
<proog> my friend has a problem with his kubuntu installation: every time kubuntu boots, it runs dosfsck (i think), thus slowing the booting down a lot. is there a solution for this problem?
<stuq> like... go back to the old way
<stuq> the live session running off the CD is very slow and buggy
<Dr_willis> is he shutting down properly?
<Dr_willis> i found the live cd to work ok. :P for its job.
<proog> Dr_willis: talking to me?
<stuq> well, the mouse response is very slow
<stuq> it keeps trying to access the CD before it does anything
<Dr_willis> proog,  yes.
<proog> he is shutting down properly, yes
<Dr_willis> stuq,  a swap partition on the hard drive helps it greatly.
<stuq> boot: option?
<Dr_willis> proog,  is he using that ext2 filesstem tool under windows?  if you use that and windows crashes - the linux drive is marked unclean and is checked.
<Acc> i'll ask one more time: has anybody a working screensaver?
<Skrot> I have a working screensaver
<proog> Dr_willis: no he doesn't
<Acc> mine doesn't start
<zen> yeah mine works fine
<Skrot> Are you trying to use a screensaver that needs opengl?
<Acc> no, standards only
<_Shade_> hi there
<zen> do any of them work
<Acc> i put the cross into checkbox:start wautomatical and so on
<Skrot> Tried "test", Acc?
<_Shade_> anyone knows how can i play realplayer movies in kaffeine ?
<Acc> yes, testing works just fine, it does not want to start, when i leave pc
<Acc> i already read about Videogroup and added my user to this group, still no working screensaver
<Skrot> weird
<zen> hmmm
<_Shade_> !realplayer
<zen> how  long has the install been in the system for
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zen> noice
<Acc> mh, i'm despairing here with the easiest
<Acc> smallest details
<Acc> :)
<zen> yeah with good reason
<zen> never seen that sort of error before
<zen> do movies play ok
<stuq> this is nuts
<stuq> is there a way to go back to the txt-based install
<stuq> this is taking forever
<h3sp4wn> use the alternative cd
* stuq looks
<Acc> yes, i have a suspicion though
<Acc> my optical mouse could be to sensitive?
<_Shade_> does anyone know how to help me ?
<Acc> or its configuration
<Dr_willis> _Shade_,  follow that !realplayer wiki url yet and read?
<Acc> i can try... ill leave the mouse on its back now
<zen> tyurn the mouse over so it cant see anyting
<Acc> :)))
<zen> good ide
<Acc> thx
<_Shade_> Dr_willis: i already did it - it doesn't help
<Acc> i'll be back ;)
<zen> coolios
<_Shade_> Dr_willis: any other ideas ?
<zen> _Shade_:  whats the problem again
<_Shade_> zen: kaffeine doesn't play my realplayer movies
<zen> oki and you have the licences for them not all real player is able to play due to licence requirements
<Acc> hm... i'll try more things, c u soon
<zen> some are issues due to the site the file came from
<zen> do youknow if it works without a internet connection to play it in windows i ssume you have tried windows to test itis working
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. wife cant use the skype  phone while i am downloading torrents. :(
<Dr_willis> it makes her connection all  flakey
<zen> can happen
* zen hates skype
* zen hates torrents 
<zen> i dont liek the tracker
<Dr_willis> well boo hoo for you. :P
<zen> lol
<zen> thanks
<stuq> zen try gizmoproject
<stuq> gizmoproject.com
<Dr_willis> Its handy for disrto isos.
<Dr_willis> :P
<zen> i have all i need right now and my dl box is doing nicely on  its own
<Dr_willis> You need more!
<zen> lol
<Dr_willis> Must have Eye candy!
<zen> what 700 gig of files is not enough files
<_Shade_> zen: "there was a problem during loading a cook.so.6.0 library"
<Dr_willis> ya gotta reforamt and reinstall to upgrade to kde 3.5.4.000000000000000000000000000001
<glj12> still no sound on my lappy. =(
<tgentry> What file holds the commands to start kde?
<h3sp4wn> /usr/bin/startkde ?
<Skrot> startkde methinks
<tgentry> thanks
<Skrot> or what he said
<Skrot> :)
<tgentry> is it configurable?
<tgentry> lol
<h3sp4wn> its just a shellscript so yes
<zen> pm _Shade_
<glj12> anyone else here have kubuntu on their laptop with no sound?
<tgentry> I have kubuntu on my Dell running edgy  with sound
<tgentry> oh no sound...sorry
<Skrot> which dell?
<glj12> hmm
<glj12> i have a gateway mx3230
<zen> youcant hear me can you _Shade_
<tgentry> Latitude d610
<Skrot> tgentry: What does lspci | grep -i audio say?
<zen> i asked what file is it exactly
<glj12> let me try
<Acc> no chance
<Acc> no screensaver
<zen> dam
<Skrot> My screensaver started after 5mins, even locked the screen if I told it to
<glj12> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<tgentry> Skrot 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_Shade_> zen: no i can't
<zen> thought so
<Skrot> glj12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25980
<zen> yah i am
<glj12> Skrot: does that mean much to you? lol
<glj12> ok
<Skrot> tgentry: That soundcard uses snd_intel8x0m module..  it's probably been blacklisted
<tgentry> hmm ok how do i go about stopping kde from auto starting when I boot Kubuntu?
<tgentry> but I want to manually start it
<Skrot> Check out /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist -- see if it says anything about snd_intel8x0m
<_Shade_> zen: you can
<tgentry> Skrot: my card works fine
<_Shade_> sorry
<Skrot> oh
<Skrot> hehe
<_Shade_> zen: you can't see me either i suppose
<Skrot> you said you had it running with no sound?
<tgentry> no I had sound someone else said they didnt
<h3sp4wn> tgentry: use sysv-rc-conf to stop kdm running (remove from all run levels)
<Skrot> tgentry: Damn, I didn't read the lines before you said you had kubuntu with edgy etc
<BigIron> Good morning!
<tgentry> ok so where is that conf file located..
<Skrot> If you don't want KDE started at boot you probably want to disable KDM
<Junis> BigIron: It's 16:49, Good Afternoon :)
<fdoving> tgentry: 'sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove' to stop kdm from starting at boot.
<tgentry> tahnks fdoving
<tgentry> thanks even
<fdoving> tgentry: to get it back: 'sudo update-rc.d kdm defaults'
<fdoving> might put that in a notes.txt for later use :)
<Skrot> fdoving: Is there a easy way to do that to all services? I once screwed up my rc.d so bad that reboot and halt didn't work.
<tgentry> yes just did thanks a million
<fdoving> Skrot: get them back to defaults?
<Skrot> yes
<fdoving> Skrot: restore a backup of /etc :)
<Skrot> hehe
<Skrot> Didn't make one :)
<Skrot> So I reinstalled
<fdoving> Skrot: well.. the problem is not all the startup scripts should be set to defaults.
<BigIron> A flash plug-in download has lockked up my synaptic program , everytime I try to use it I get a message to run dpkg --configure -a which stalls. How do I fix this?
<Skrot> I see
<zorglu_> q. any body succeed to uses the webcam with kopete to talk with msn people ?
<Skrot> BigIron: Run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in konsole
<fdoving> Skrot: however, setting everything to defaults will probably let you start the box.
<BigIron> I'll try that.
<Skrot> fdoving: starting it wasn't a problem. But whenever I typed "reboot" or "halt" nothing happened :)
<Skrot> as sudo/real su ofcourse
<fdoving> Skrot: ah. nice one. :)
<Skrot> indeed
<|lostbyte|> Where do i view processor details ?
<h3sp4wn> (I have that problem at the moment if I run init 0 or halt it just kills all processes but doesn't unmount any filesystems etc - not got round to fixing it as init 6 works fine)
<fdoving> |lostbyte|: /proc/cpuinfo
<Skrot> |lostbyte|: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Skrot> There's also some info in /sys/devices/system/cpu/ if you want to know about speedstepping and such
<llxcamxll> would some one be able to help me??
<BigIron> When I run dpkg in konsole it promts for password then shows "Downloading" and goes no farther.
<ZEN2> i had that
<ZEN2> i just waited longer
<Skrot> BigIron: You're trying to download flashplugin-nonfree?
<ZEN2> i waited 5 hours and suddenly it showed it was finished and sucessfully installed
<BigIron> Yes
<BigIron> 5 hours wow
<tgentry> ahh thats another question how do i clean up apt. I had some downloads that didnt complete or where broke and everytime I update or add new software it tells me not all where installed
<Skrot> BigIron: I had some problems with that one as well. Just ended up "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree" and downloaded and installed manually from adobe
<llxcamxll> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<llxcamxll> wtf is that
<h3sp4wn> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tgentry> yeah thats my error lol
<llxcamxll> lol
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<|lostbyte|> fdoving, Skrot; thanks
<tgentry> ok then theres this question.. are these commands in the system help ?
<Sevenhill> hi
<Sevenhill> how can i overcome this problem ?
<Sevenhill> Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4libs/kde4libs-data_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Sevenhill> Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4libs/kde4libs-data_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Sevenhill> Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepimlibs/kdepimlibs-data_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Skrot> we get the idea, Sevenhill :p
<Sevenhill> Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdepimlibs/kdepimlibs4-dev_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Sevenhill> only 3 of that files give error
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> try another mirror.
<zorglu_> does 'apt-get update' help ?
<tgentry> hmm the apt clean and update still didnt get rid of my clam antivrus broke messages
<Sevenhill> so
<Sevenhill> how can i fix that
<Sevenhill> fdoving:  how can i set the which mirror will be used for apt-get
<h3sp4wn> tgentry: sudo aptitude purge ~B
<|lostbyte|> Where do i look for bugs concerning kubuntu ?
<reisi> how does one turn off automatic spell checking in kde?
<trappist> Sevenhill: you specify it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgentry> will try that
<trappist> reisi: in kde?  that's a per-app setting iirc
<h3sp4wn> tgentry: sudo aptitude purge \~B (with zsh)
<tgentry> hmm
<tgentry> still no go...but actually reading it it said I havent configured clam antivirus? When I run it it says its up to date...
<tgentry> do i need antivirus with linux?
<zorglu_> tgentry: unlikely
<zorglu_> clam antivirus is mainly for parsing emails when you run a mail server
<tgentry> ahh
<tgentry> ok wow learning a lot today...he he
<zorglu_> cool :)
<tgentry> now lets see if add/remove works...lol
<llxcamxll> can i add reps that aren't already added in the rep manager?
<zorglu_> llxcamxll: yes
<tgentry> thanks a lot guys you all have helped me a lot. going to reboot and see if all is well...bbiab
<zorglu_> llxcamxll: if you do, dont forget to do 'sudo apt-get update' afterward, it update the local cache of the repositories content
<llxcamxll> where would be a good place to find other reps?
<h3sp4wn> There are not many of any use
<h3sp4wn> (that won't break things badly if you want to upgrade to edgy)
<llxcamxll> so what other sorta content can be found in other reps?
<llxcamxll> like games?
<ZEN2> what do they mean by universe
<LjL> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ZEN2> thankyou
<|lostbyte|> !uharc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uharc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !uha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uha - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|lostbyte|> !find uha
<ubotu> File uha found in mc
<|lostbyte|> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<Sevenhill> hi again
<Sevenhill> it is same with other mirrors
<Sevenhill> :((
<Sevenhill> Failed to fetch http://en.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kde4libs/kde4libs-data_3.80.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<tgentry> ok im back and everything seem to work well thanks again to all that helped me :)
<zorglu_> Sevenhill: tried to do 'sudo apt-get update'
<m3xican> yawn...
<Film905> I need a linux equivilant to windows hyper-terminal, any suggestions?
<Skrot> Film905: For what purpose?
<Skrot> I seem to remember that hyper-terminal did ftp connections as well as serial connections
<Skrot> err, telnet, not ftp
<x-demon> hi all
<x-demon> i need help
<ep> Just built Qt 4.1.4 Need to set path in my environment variables.  Qt readme says to edit the profile.  What's the "kubuntu way" extend the environment variables?
<x-demon> when i starting kubuntu i doesnt see anything
<Dr_willis> starting the live cd? the installcd? or did you get it installed.
<x-demon> after installing
<Dr_willis> Film905,  connecting to a BBS?
<joeri> hellow
<ep> I'm from windows -- just built Qt because i need the latest version (sorry) --  Do I need to  RTFM and go thru mailinglists and online forums just to set an environment variable?
<Dr_willis> export WHATEVER=whatever in the .bashrc or similer file..
<mattik> Hello. How I get keyboard running in flash games with Dapper and firefox?
<zorglu_> ep: i hope you know what you are doing, updating qt from source is known to be very hard
<x-demon> hey doctor ^)
<ep> why?
<zorglu_> ep: because it is :)
<Dr_willis> x-demon,  you see the login message? or any boot messages? 'dont see anything' is vague.
<x-demon> no, i doesnt see ANYTHING
<zorglu_> ep: experimented people like kde4 dev have issue with it... so up to you to see
<ep> no errors or warning on the build :-)
<x-demon> i looks like...
<x-demon> *it
<x-demon> my monitor supports 60 gerz, maybe server selects 70?
<Hawkwind> !info boost edgy
<ubotu> Package boost does not exist in edgy
<Hawkwind> !find boost
<ubotu> Found: libboost-dev, libboost-python-dev, libboost-python1.33.1, boost-build, libboost-date-time-dev (and 21 others)
<LjL> new factoid
<LjL> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "I don't see anything", or "It says nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you just see a black screen, say so, if you just see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an error message, say so, etc.
<Skrot> Film905: Try cutecom
<gratis> when will be realesed next kubuntu? i`ll get next holiday from work
<LjL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<_xangel_> query nick
<Dr_willis> x-demon,   so you dont even see any boot screen messages?  if so.. then.. thats real odd.. you hear the drives spin up? hear a startup sound?
<LjL> x-demon: and, does the monitor go to standby?
<zorglu_> gratis: be aware that right around those date the servers go very slow due to the sudden amount of people using them :)
<zorglu_> gratis: i mean forsee like 3-4 week after the release to get nice fast servers, or you will spend your hollyday looking at the installer :)
<x-demon> i must go
<x-demon> see later
<Dr_willis> heh - or upgrade the day befor the release..
<Dr_willis> install an older version, then upgrade.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: interesting stragegy :)
<gratis> zorglu_ i use bittorrent, man
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  darn! now everyone will do it!
<Dr_willis> :P
<Dr_willis> bittorrents are good for this
<zorglu_> yep but limited to the cd :)
<Dr_willis> how about a distributed apt-get system. :)
<zorglu_> gratis: you see, man ? :)
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: in the pipe :)
<gratis> zorglu_ - so 19th october
<mark__> I have installed kubuntu and think it is great (bye bye windoze soon) How do I change the screen resolution? I have gone to the settings page, and the highest it will go is 800 * 600
<Dr_willis> i mentioned that the other day to guys at work for ms updated and stuff and they were 'how do you make sure they aint been messed with" - im like.. gee your MMORPG games are allready doing the same thing.
<mark__> anyone help?
<Dr_willis> mark__,  whats your video card?
<gratis> another note in my calendar
<mark__> hang on
<gratis> is kubuntu realeases on the same day day (g)ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> gratis,  most likely
<gratis> are there edgy-efty wallpapers from from latest edgy eft version?
<mark__> it is a nvidia geforce fx5700
<Dr_willis> did yuo install the nvidia drivers yet? following the !nvidia guide?
<mark__> must dash - phone call back asap
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark__> ok ta
<mark__> many thanks
<tmatton> hello
<tmatton> exit
<mark__> right, sorry about that, I just checked the video card, it is an fx5200 - PCI - 256Mb
<mark__> what was that configuration site again please?
<Dr_willis> nvidia is nvidia. :P install the !nvidia stuff
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark__> thanks
<zorglu_> q. how do i make the desktop to refresh more frequently with the ~/Desktop directory ?
<Dr_willis> never noticed. :) i tend to not show any icons on the desktop
<Dr_willis> More clutter
<Dr_willis> lol
<zorglu_> yep but i do funny thing with this :)
<zorglu_> and vlc doesnt record my sound...
<stam> kaneis apo ellada?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LjL> that's greek
<zorglu_> ok :)
<zorglu_> !gr
<LjL> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr   
<LjL> hmm
<zorglu_> a lot more funny characteres in greek :)
<stam> ellas?
<LjL> !gr
<ubotu> gr is #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<zorglu_> stam: we speak english here
<zorglu_> stam: we dont understand you
<zorglu_> what language are you using ?
<zorglu_> q. how do i know which sound system, my kde is using ?
<stam> greek
<zorglu_> the control center says 'autodetect'
<zorglu_> !el
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<zorglu_> is that better ?
<stam> ok
<zorglu_> apparently so :)
<abattoir> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fleissigfiona> my ark isnt working, it says it can't start a subprocess. What is wrong
<LjL> !el
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia ellhnes xrhstes
<LjL> let's put the accents right =) (assuming they are)
<zorglu_> :)
<gratis> my edgy-efty wallpaper: http://img181.imageshack.us/my.php?image=edgyeftmd1.jpg (1280x1024)
<Dr_willis> a red spotted newt
<Dr_willis> Illeagle to buy/sale in this state
<gratis> Dr_willis so edgy eft will be nobodys :D
<pielgrzym> anyone using usplash here? :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<Dr_willis> I can buy/sale a King-Cobra.. but i cant buy/sale a red spotted newt..or bullfrog, or Spadefoot toad
<gratis> Dr_willis got you point of view
<Dr_willis> the State Gov. decided about 2 years ago ti make it illeagle to buy/sale native amphfibians.. for some reason..
<ile> hi
<ile> can any one tell me what is the best program for watching tv so I can install it
<Dr_willis> mythtv is nice
<Dr_willis> vlc can also use a tv tuner card.. but never messed with it.
<Dr_willis> many of the other media players can as well.
<ile> aha
<ile> is there any possibility to use the remote contrelo too?
<zorglu_> q. is the ubuntu freeze already done ?
<LjL> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> zorglu_: short answer: partly
<zorglu_> ok thanks
<fleissigfiona> i found this deb thing (http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1_i386.deb) how do i add it to my repositories
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> fleissigfiona,  read that last url. same package.. ubuntu speficif however
<Dr_willis> specific
<ile> Dr_willis: is there any possibility to use the remote control too?
<fleissigfiona> ok, thank you
<Dr_willis> ile,  theres always a possibility.
<ile> :)
<Dr_willis> but it depends on the hardwarew and how much work you put into it.
<ile> I like that answer
<ile> I ment if there is a program already
<x-demon> ok im here
<Dr_willis> No idea.. i aint google. :P
<x-demon> i see strange lines
<LjL> ile: for what card?
<Dr_willis> some remotes can work with linux.
<Dr_willis> it depends on the remote.
<x-demon> green/black green/blacks
<x-demon> any ideas?
<scion> hello
<software_> ayuda en espaol por favor
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !es
<scion> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
* tgentry is away: Gone away for now.
<scion> got there first Dr_willis!
<Dr_willis> !elvis
<ubotu> elvis: powerful clone of the vi/ex text editor (with X11 support). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-5 (dapper), package size 298 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Dr_willis> No you dident! i did!
<Dr_willis> i aint even seen you type yet! :)
<scion> [17:56]  <scion> !es
<proger> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Dr_willis> [12:56]  <Dr_Willis> !es
<Dr_willis> see i was 5 hrs ahead of ya! :P
<x-demon> hey doctor
<scion> yeah yeah lol
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<ile> .j lugola
<eeos> hi there anyone who knows about a good cad package under kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> qcad is nice.
<Dr_willis> but it depends on your needs
<Dr_willis> NOt even sure what other linux cad programs exist
<mark__> Brilliant - Thats better thanks chaps!
<eeos> Dr_willis yes i am using qcad, but some of the commands are evry convoluted
<Dr_willis> thats part of the cad world. :P
<Dr_willis> alli do with cad is layouts of my house and so forth
<ile> LjL: the TV card is from Kworld match ot smth
<mark__> I have a plantronics headset and a soundblaster sound card, sometimes when Kubuntu starts the sound only comes from the headset, how do I fix this, any ideas?
<Dr_willis> twiddle with the mixersliders?
<mark__> excellent - two problems solved already ! Hope it stays the same next time I start Kubuntu. So much nicer to get away from windoze
* fleissigfiona can play dvds now
<mark__> Yup
<mark__> Bit of Hawkind for a test....
<lupine_85> nice :)
<lupine_85> oh... http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/snapshot3.png
<lupine_85> (snapshot1 and snapshot2 also exist)
<mark__> now as my mates use msn to chat with voice, is there a way to use voice with kopete or a similar, I know about sip phone but mate wont use it, he trusts Gates too much?
* Dr_willis wonders when IM tools became voice chat tools...
<abattoir> mark__: skype is an option
<abattoir> mark__: and i think amsn supports voice... not sure though
<Dr_willis> I got my wife a Skype Phone. :P
<Dr_willis> so she can just dial and talk
<mark__> he wont use skype ! I used voipcheap for ages, it was free o phone but they changes it. He jst wants to use messenger all the time. I have got so I can type to him, would be nice to speak to him from Kubuntu as well, thats the only thing stopping me from dumping windoze  totally..
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: kopete and decibell tries to make it happen... slowly :)
<Dr_willis> i get annoyed at being everyones "IM Tech support" guy at work. :P
<Dr_willis> i dont even use the programs.. and they are likle "What do you use then?"
<Dr_willis> "I use IRC!"
<Dr_willis> and no its NOT called 'mIRC' :)
<zorglu_> :)
<mark__> I looked at IRC, does it goto Messenger with voice?
<Dr_willis> then they know to leave me alone for a while.. since i am foaming at the mouth by that time.
<cpk2> lol
<mark__> I have been at this Linux cinversion now for 3 weeks and loving every minute of it!
<mark__> converesion as well!
<Dr_willis> one pervert. wanted to know how to record these webcam videos he was watching to dvd. :P
<zorglu_> mark__: evil keyboard :)
<dhq> hey all
<dhq> i have a problem some keys on my key board sont work
<h3sp4wn> !xmodmap
<ubotu> xmodmap: X input map modification. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 18 kB, installed size 76 kB
<trappist> dhq: like the d?
<josh__> how do you install themes? i cant find the option.. lol
<dhq> trappist: my single cotes dosnt work the functions key the windows key many more
<borisyeltsin> I need some way to slow down an mp3 that is playing. Any suggestions?
<zorglu_> alsaplayer does it
<borisyeltsin> isn't that command line?
<zorglu_> it is the name of the programm doing it
<zorglu_> no time to explain more sorry
<borisyeltsin> ok.. I'll check it out.
<borisyeltsin> thanks
<josh__> how do you install themes? i cant find the option.. lol
<MetaMorfoziS> why possible to my keyboard after a while stops working
<dhq> h3sp4wn: i have the lates version of xmod map
<borisyeltsin> SCORE!
<h3sp4wn> well use it then to set your keys read a howto
<MetaMorfoziS> my "ko.ml" buttons after a while stop functioning
<borisyeltsin> thanks zorglu1
<MetaMorfoziS> this is a ntoebook
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i debug it?
<MetaMorfoziS> please answer fast, before my keys stops working?
<zorglu_> borisyeltsin: cool :0
<MetaMorfoziS> !
<dhq> h3sp4wn: i cant understan it
<josh__> how do you install themes in kubuntu?
<albacker> isn't there a hibernate option on kubuntu ?
<dhq> albacker:yes
<albacker> dhq, where ?
<dhq> !apci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (dapper), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<albacker> dhq, what does that mean  ?
<dhq> albacker: install the acpi and then check the options in your power settings
<albacker> dhq, ubuntu has hibernate when you shut down the PC, kubuntu doesn't ..
<albacker> dhq, ah ok..
<heXLer> Hi, my root certificates in Firefox are missing and now ff asks at every site if I want to accept a certificate because it can't check it. I already tried to reinstall ff but the missing certificates weren't fixed .. any solutions? :|
<|lostbyte|> !xev
<ubotu> xev: X client - xev. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<|lostbyte|> !keycodes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keycodes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> hi all
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone here have any "must have" applications on LInux/(K)Ubunto that isn't package my default?
<dhq> is there a way to scan and restore dead keys in kubuntu automatically
<geoff270> join /amule
<mark__> Where di I find AMSN?
<geoff270> join # amule
<_eol_> Slynderdale: digikam
<geoff270> anybody know how I get to amule chat?
<Slynderdale> say /join #amule
<geoff270> #amule
<Slynderdale> with the /join
<albacker> geoff270, all you have to type is :
<albacker> /join #amule
<albacker> copy paste all what i said..
<DaSkreech> Skrot: tried telnet ?
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: really? a distributed apt-get?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: you can aptitude at least to download more than one thing at once by including multiple repositories with the same files
<gratis> who has edgy eft installed? i need new wallpapers from it
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: No I can't get it working now (I have had it doing 2 at once though)
<josh_> hi
<josh_> how do i install a theme?
<dhq_> cant get these dead key workin
<DaSkreech> Slynderdale: Yakuake
<dhq_> !deadkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deadkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: That's decidely not distributed :)
<dhq_> !dead
<josh_> !themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<josh_> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<DaSkreech> josh_: instructions are normally in the theme
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I managed to get it to download off 2 servers at once (but I can't now)
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Oh that kind of distribution
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: What do you mean by distributed ? update a large number of machines at once ?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I would just use my own mirror and cron-apt for that
<josh_> hm
<josh_> it goes "icons-install-kde.sh" for run the scripts
<mark__> how do I read NTFS drives?
<gsuveg> mark__: hard.
<TheGateKeeper> mark__: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_id=23836054&forum_id=2697  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142481
<scheuri> does anyone know of a repo with samba 3.0.23c?
<sepp> hello
<h3sp4wn> !info samba edgy
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<h3sp4wn> scheuri: debian unstable
<scheuri> looks like...hmm...then it means I need to use debian etch
<h3sp4wn> or backport it yourself
<scheuri> well, yes....would love too...but..
<scheuri> there are no skills for that present...;)
<h3sp4wn> etch has it as well
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Like bitTorrent
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn:  Pull from other users who are willing and have the .deb cached
<daftvader> hi
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: I think that is a horrible idea (bittorrent causes so much annoying latency for the internet in general)
<DaSkreech> !info edgy skreencast
<ubotu> Package edgy does not exist in dapper
<DaSkreech> !info skreencast
<ubotu> Package skreencast does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> !info skreencast edgy
<ubotu> Package skreencast does not exist in edgy
<daftvader> can anyone tell me how to limit my bash tag? i dont want it to include all the directory that i am in. just the current dir
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: I didn't say BitTorrent. but maybe something like it
<DaSkreech> It doesn't need to be the main holder of the fles
<DaSkreech> daftvader: edit your $PS1 variable
<daftvader> eg. james@home:james$    not james@home:/home/james
<daftvader> ah
<daftvader> ok thank you
<daftvader> how do i do that?
<daftvader> is it in a bash conf file?
<larson9999> the more i hear about vista, the more i'm gonna run
<DaSkreech> daftvader: Yes and no :)
<daftvader> ;(
<DaSkreech> google for bash PS1 and PS2
<DaSkreech> it will help sort things out hopefully
<daftvader> okie
<DaSkreech>  Once you have it the way you want it ask again how to make it permanent ok?
<daftvader> thank you
<DaSkreech> daftvader: sure
<larson9999> for what it's worth, i encountered some pcs on which i couldn't boot gparted live ver 0.2.5.  they all boot with ver 03.3.1-1
<DaSkreech> !info screenkast
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in any distro I know
<DaSkreech> !info screenkast edgy
<ubotu> Package screenkast does not exist in edgy
<larson9999> DaSkreech: screenkast make ubuntu packages.  check their site.  at least about a month ago, they did
<larson9999> i installed from those instructions
<DaSkreech> larson9999: how come it doesn't turn up in the bot?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: it's on their own server
<main2> can anyone tell me how i can turn off the Kaffeine thing in firefox?
<larson9999> DaSkreech: it's kind of a chore to try to compile it.
<larson9999> so you want the packages imp
<DaSkreech> imp?
<gratis> is there chance that mp3 lame will be in "resticted" not in "multiverse"? (sounds quite 1557)
<DaSkreech> nope multiverse :)
<gratis> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> gratis:
<gratis> ^ you know what i mena
<DaSkreech> I do?
<gratis> you know the diferences between repos, man?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> And lame is in Multiverse
<gratis> i know it man
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :)
<gratis> i ask about the future
<DaSkreech>  So what was the question
<gratis> will it be in restricted
<azzco> Does anyone else have weird problems with printers?
<DaSkreech> Not unless they start freeing up the license around it
<Riddell> gratis: no
<azzco> I've got a HP PSC 750 that just keeps spitting out paper...
<gratis> but in restricted can be all-closed software, but supported by buntu, right man?
<daftvader> cool, thanx daskreech, got it working
<daftvader> had to edit the ./bashrc file under my home dir
<DaSkreech> daftvader: Ok :-) sweet going man
<DaSkreech> daftvader: welcome :-)
<MDCore> how do I integrate skype into kopete?
<gratis> so i don`t see the barriers between better support of lame in buntu what will end in transfer from multiv to restricted
<DaSkreech> Riddell: http://static.kdenews.org/jr/akademy-2006-group-photo.html
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Riddell> DaSkreech: hmm?
<DaSkreech> Strigi working on a picture
<Riddell> for some definition of Strigi
<DaSkreech> Your name is on the search box so of course I assumed you knew about it :(
<gratis> DaSkreech wow, so many geeks in one place
<gratis> mmm
<gratis> one thing what i really like in linux is that that os makes people do great meetings in great atmosphere. i havn`t seen any windows-only parties :D
<gsuveg> hehe
<DaSkreech> gratis: try ##former-mspengiuns :-)
<daftvader> i've seen a doors party
<daftvader> but that was back in the 60s
<larson9999> azzco: i had that problem with an hp printer.  my printer 'guru' guy at the time told me it was a memory problem and i should get a new printer.  i did google to verify that and found sites saying it was in fact hw issue and the fix was more expensive than getting a new printer.  i can usually find a hp-6l for about $10.  in this case i actually found an hp-2100 tn with a net card installed for only $15.
<gsuveg> whats with kde4 ? it come out within one year ?
<DaSkreech> gsuveg: It tries to come out about the time it's nearly finished
<azzco> THX larson9999
<gsuveg> DaSkreech: it release if it finished ? ;)
<gronbaek> Do any one know how to "krandrtray"? The option menu just opens a blank window. I'm trying to rotate the screen 90 cc. Is it something to do woth the driver or the X settings?
<DaSkreech> gratis: try ##former-mspenguins even
<DaSkreech> Nearly :)
<gronbaek> *use "krandrtray" it should have said.
<azzco> larson9999: I've got a dell printer wich isn't in use I'll try that insted thx for talling me :)
<DaSkreech> As soon as it comes out there are going to be blogs all over saying I thought it was to have Feature X where is Feature X?
<gsuveg> DaSkreech: u know a roadmap?
<larson9999> azzco: keep in mind to me a new printer is a used one for less than $20.  in your case it might not be cheaper to get a new one. i think it was corrupt memory on the mobo but you should be able to google something up.
<DaSkreech> Pretty much you can ignore KDE roadmaps :)
<DaSkreech>  they make them then spend so much time coding it only gets updated like a week before stuff actually comes out :)
<DaSkreech> there should be on on the kde wiki and on developers.kde.org though
<gratis> do you, guys, think that making kde port for windows is a good idea?
<h3sp4wn> I think making the unix port better would be a better use of time
<claydoh> why not?
<claydoh> my wife loves, say koffice. It would be cool if she coulfd use it at work
<MDCore> I think vmware is the best solution for that.
<MDCore> there is a KDE port for windows, sorta, on cygwin
<gratis> cygwin is not for gray-ones
<MDCore> but what is the point when vmware will run linux distro's "native"
<DaSkreech> Well just one off warning that this is going to be asked to be thrown into O-T
<max__> error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH | where do i get this C compiler ?
<aztun> max_: sudo apt-get install gcc
<aztun> sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<h3sp4wn> max__: install build-essential
<MDCore> that's the one build-essential
<claydoh> max__: try installing the package build-essential
<DaSkreech> larson9999: what do you mean the packages should be imp?
<max__> thank you
<larson9999> DaSkreech: i meant 'so you want the packages instead of compiling it imo'
<DaSkreech> larson9999: Well yes I had heard that thy were submitted for universe
<DaSkreech> So I wanted to know if they had made it in
<larson9999> DaSkreech: aha
<max__> error: Can't find X includes | have another error.
<max__> the build essential worked
<max__> whats this x includes ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Dr_willis> Just noticed that you cant   cd media:/sdg1/willis/OurPictures_DVD_Work
<Dr_willis> :)
<Junis> i want to config the system, for load always a module before another module on system start... How can i do that?
<intelikey> mind if i post an error?
<intelikey> ALSA lib confmisc.c:672:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'	::ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device	::ALSA lib confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings	::ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such device	::ALSA lib confmisc.c:1072:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name	::ALSA lib con
<intelikey> probably turncated... it's too long for one line.
<intelikey> but does that mean it has to have alsa-utils or something and it's not installed ?
<abattoir> intelikey: you know its not right to flood the channel... :(
<intelikey> abattoir one line is not a flood
<intelikey> not in any channel
<cpk2> 6 lines on my screen but who's counting? =P
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> where do I put a script I want to execute at boot?
<Dr_willis> rc.local normally
<intelikey> bobesponja /etc/init.d   link it to /etc/rc?.d/   man update-rc.d for all the details
<Dr_willis> depends on when the script needs to run, and what its doing
<bobesponja> Dr_willis: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<bobesponja> $iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<bobesponja> this is what it does
<Dr_willis> that can eaiaslly go in the rc.local then
<DaSkreech> can some one give me a opensource program that's easy to compile and is small?
<DaSkreech> No OO.o :)
<Dr_willis> there may be a better place for it. but not sure of it.
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  helloworld.c ?
<bobesponja> ok thanx
<Dr_willis> :)
<kesara> how can i change the services and runlevels?
<kesara> is their something similer to rc-update in gentoo?
<LjL> uhm, update-rc.d perhaps?
<h3sp4wn> rcconf or sysv-rc-conf
<gratis> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<cpk2> init doesnt change anything if thats what you are wondering =P
<Rambo3> is there any kde theme manager like thing here like in ubuntu
<gratis> who will give me link to the picture with dates of approaching of the  versions of edgy?
<h3sp4wn> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<LjL> Rambo3: kcontrol / appearence and themes / theme manager might be it
<gratis> h3sp4wn thanks, just what i`m looking fort
<Rambo3> kesara its just easyer to simling and rm sevices
<Rambo3> thaks for 5 years of linux never used kde
<larson9999> wow.  thunar is kinda nice file manager.
<kesara> larson9999: I wan't call it a file manager... :) last time I used.. it has features similer to gtk file open dialog.. :) and nothing more...
<trappist> looks like a file manager here
<zorglu_> larson9999: url ?
<AWOSDev> Eek!
<AWOSDev> I'm having a problem with my LAMP installation
<AWOSDev> I'm using PHP for the P
<AWOSDev> I don't seem to have mysql.so
<AWOSDev> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: mysql_connect() in /var/www/phpcart/admin/payment_types.php on line 8
<kesara> zorglu_: http://thunar.xfce.org/
<Rambo3> AWOSDev: did you start mysqld
<AWOSDev> When I did 'locate mysql.so'
<AWOSDev> I only found it in the /usr/lib/perl5 and /usr/lib/python2.4
<AWOSDev> directories
<AWOSDev> Rambo3, yes
<kesara> *Thunar* GTK File open dialog with tabs.. :)
<AWOSDev> Rambo3 I just created the databases using the MySQL monitor, it better be running :)
<AWOSDev> Is there some package that I didn't get that I need?
<AWOSDev> I apt-got php5 mysql4.1 and apache2
<Rambo3> just fallow the wiki .
<AWOSDev> I did
<AWOSDev> ooh
<AWOSDev> oops
<AWOSDev> I missed php5-mysql :P
<AWOSDev> okay
<AWOSDev> wel
<AWOSDev> l
<AWOSDev> bye!
<lupine_85> t'ra
<zorglu_> kesara: i never tried xfce but it seems nice especially if it doesnt use that many rescources
<gratis> i`m local activist in my town. i`ll think about something in 26th october
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: URL? :-)
<azzco> larson9999: I'd just like to tell you that I managed to get a printer to work :) (although the ink was out >_<) THX for the help :)
<zorglu_> gratis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams <- i think you may find this of interest
<gratis> zorglu_ thanks, i didn`t know that
<lmueller> Need help with Kernel 2.6.18 and S-ATA
<h3sp4wn> on edgy or dapper ?
<lmueller> dapper
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy Beta Released | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<asru> help! where to find extra repositories
<Riddell> ** Edgy Beta Released http://kubuntu.org/announcements/edgy-beta.php
<h3sp4wn> lmueller: and you have updated udev and sysutils ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. a Long time ago. i rember seeing on KDE a menu item that would take a directory of images and make a nice set of Html index files and thumbnails
<Dr_willis> but cant seem to find it now. was it some add on?
<cpk2> is there going to be a seamless upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<Dr_willis> Upgrades always have potential issues. :P
<cpk2> yes, but in theory are they planning for it to be seamless? =)
<h3sp4wn> debian stable to the next stable has always worked perfectly when I have tried it
<Dr_willis> thats always the plan
<h3sp4wn> (which was only woody -> sarge)
<lmueller> I did. The 2.6.10 Kernel runs fine but 2.2.18 brings a /dev/sda5 does not exist
<Dr_willis> debian stable to debian stable has always caused a Nuculear explosion when ive tried it. :P
<Dr_willis> Luckly I was in Soviet Russia at the time
<h3sp4wn> Working as a spy ?
<arand> it was a long time ago the, mr Dr_willis?
<h3sp4wn> lmueller: There are other packages you need to upgrade for 2.6.18 to work well on dapper (perhaps more than 2.6.17 which I did get working)
<Dr_willis> :)
<gratis> what kde programms are now fully supported on windows (w/out cygwin)?
<lmueller> OK but I tried also the 2.6.15 wicht didn't work neither
<cpk2> gratis: the live cd has about 4 programs you can install if you autoplay it in windows
<h3sp4wn> lmueller: where is 2.6.10 from ?
<gratis> yeah,i know. but are there other?
<lmueller> From the Install CD
<AWOSDev> Perfect I screwed up my apache2 royally
<AWOSDev> I tried to install php4 when my MySQL extension wasn't working
<AWOSDev> so I removed it
<AWOSDev> reinstalled php5
<AWOSDev> and now I get
<AWOSDev> Open 'http://131.107.2.1/.../payment_types.php'?  Type: applcation/x-httpd-php
<AWOSDev> Save      Open     Cancel
<AWOSDev> I already followed the Wiki's instructions of installing the libapache2-mod-php5
<AWOSDev> and force-reloading of the server
<AWOSDev> But that didn't help
<AWOSDev> What do I do?
<Danker> Hi. How to know, what /dev/ file device is using?
<AWOSDev> I also tried the sudo a2enmod php5
<AWOSDev> Danker, what device?
<Danker> any
<Danker> Lets say USB
<Danker> Every device has a /dev/ file
<AWOSDev> right
<anne_>  Hi, I'm new to kubuntu (but not to linux) and would need some help :)
<Danker> So how to know which?
<virgilio> where I can report problems using update tool from dapper to edgy?
<AWOSDev> Ohhhh I get it now
<zorglu_> anne_: ask your question
<anne_> I'm trying to install mp3 support, but can't find this libxine-extracodecs.
<lmueller> going down for (another) reboot ...
<zorglu_> Danker: look at the minor/major and parse the kernel source
<Danker> uncomment repositeis
<AWOSDev> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<AWOSDev> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cpk2> !info libxine-extracodecs
<pjz> does 6.10 do any better at supporting multiple displays than 5.x did ?
<zorglu_> Danker: car /proc/devices may help
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<anne_> went to "adept" and activated universe and multiverse, but no success, when searching "linxine"....
<AWOSDev> Danker, zorglu_ means "cat /proc/devices" not "car /proc/devices"
<cpk2> anne_: well its there =)
<AWOSDev> anne_ it's libxine
<AWOSDev> not linxine
<zorglu_> AWOSDev: thanks :)
<Danker> ya, i know :)
<cpk2> might want to double check your sources.list
<zorglu_> anne_: dont forget to update too
<anne_> ok - justa type here :)
<AWOSDev> Though, zorglu_, I would love to see my car's /proc/devices :P
<Danker> nothing useful there
<AWOSDev> Gee the room was silent when I asked my Apache2 question
<anne_> Ah, thanks, zorglu - that was ist!
<AWOSDev> anybody wanna help with that?
<cpk2> hehe
<Danker> dmesg doesnt give good info too :(
<cpk2> everyone wants to answer the easy questions =)
<Danker> What apache question?
<Danker> I worked a little with it
<Danker> I am a web-dev :)
<AWOSDev> Okay good :)
<gsuveg> ask!
<AWOSDev> well I don't want to flood the channel with a paste so I'll condense my 6 line question to one
<zorglu_> Danker: so look at the kernel source
<gsuveg> AWOSDev: pastebin?
<Danker> too hard...
<AWOSDev> I screwed up my apache2 by removing php5 installing php4 then removing php4 and installing php5.
<Danker> how it screwed?
<AWOSDev> Now it comes up the dreaded Save As when I try and open a PHP file on my server
<gratis> 27 days, 4 hours, 02 minutes, 10 sec to Edgy Eft
<JosefK> AWOSDev: you just need to install modphp
<Danker> httpd.conf is fucked
<AWOSDev> josefk, I already did that
<Danker> it needs to add 1 line ;)
<AWOSDev> Danker, I assumed that :)
<pjz> how hard is it to get Kubuntu setup to do dualheaded X?
<Danker> i will look
<Danker> Its esay
<Danker> I use it now :)
<zorglu_> !dualhead
<pjz> I think I tried with 5.10 and couldn't get the LiveCD to do it so I didn't bother to install it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> Josefk, I already installed modphp, a2enmod'ed it, and force-reloaded the server.
<zorglu_> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<pjz> ubotu: cool, thanks
<zorglu_> pjz: this one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cool, thanks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Danker> AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<zorglu_> pjz: ubotu is  abot :)
<Danker> try to add this
<Danker> here is my DUAL-HEAD
<Danker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25097/
<AWOSDev> Danker, I did
<AWOSDev> still didn't work
<Danker> wait
<AWOSDev> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<pjz> zorglu_: ah, thanksto you then :)
<Danker> what is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<Danker> is there php5?
<Danker> stuff
<Danker> U are using Debian-based system?
<AWOSDev> Danker, yes I'm using Kubuntu :)
<Danker> So what is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled ?
<Danker> Did i helped with dual head ?
<AWOSDev> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25100/
<AWOSDev> and my apache2.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25098/
<Danker> what are contents of php5.load and php5.conf ?
<AWOSDev> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25101/
<Danker> Does apache outputs any errors when you "apache2 -k restart" ?
<Danker> Looks same like mine's
<Danker> Maybe binaries, has fucked up?
<AWOSDev> No, Danker, no output at all just restart
<Danker> cat /var/log/syslog ?
<AWOSDev> Danker I highly doubt the binaries are at fault
<AWOSDev> I think it's just me
<Danker> any errors there?
<AWOSDev> Last thing was two minutes ago, nmbd
<michele> cciiao
<michele> your country?
<AWOSDev> United States
<michele> i am italy ciao a tutti
<AWOSDev> let me guess yours, Italy?
<AWOSDev> oh I guess I was right :)
<Danker>  /var/log/apache2 try looking
<Danker> Maybe u will find something useful
<michele> i do not speak good inglish
<AWOSDev> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<michele> grazie
<AWOSDev> np
<Danker> Does /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so exist?
<AWOSDev> [Thu Sep 28 20:05:30 2006]  [notice]  Apache/2.0.55 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.1.2 configured -- resuming normal operations
<AWOSDev> Yes my clock is off
<AWOSDev> but it *does* says PHP/5.1.2
<AWOSDev> *say
<AWOSDev> Yes, Danker, it does exist.
<Danker> Maybe here is some special definions for your site ? /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<AWOSDev> no
<lmueller> Bingo!!! append = "root=/dev/sda5" did it!
<Danker> Cheee, i dont know what is left then...
<AWOSDev> :(
<Danker> Lets turn on imagination :)
<AWOSDev> Maybe go to the Apache channel?
<AWOSDev> :)
<Danker> There is always ant windows style way left: reinstall with purging :D
<AWOSDev> :P
<AWOSDev> Yeah I'll try the #apache channel first!  :)
<Danker> Ok
<Danker> Does anyone has good way how to know what device file in /deve
<uwo> hi all. is anyone using amarok to sync video podcasts? mine syncs them as audio, so i can't open them on ipod...
<Danker> my device got
<zorglu_> gratis: http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Salon
<zorglu_> gratis: on a similar veine
<Danker>  /dev/*
<gratis> zorglu_ interesting
<JosefK> anyone else having usplash problems on edgy?
<gratis> zorglu_ readed and added to bookmarks :)
<zorglu_> gratis: they share a similar purpose with ubuntu, a lot of idea in the creative common side
<Dr_willis> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Sanne> hi
<Dr_willis> Moo!
<Danker_> Does anyone has good way how to know what device file in /dev/ has my device ??
<zorglu_> Danker_: you asked that 3times, this is offtopic and has been answered the first time you asked
<Danker_> That wasnt a a thing i expected
<Danker_> I am looking for more ideas
<groth|zzZZzz> Hi!
<groth|zzZZzz> Who is building azureus packages? I'd love to get an updated Version of it somewhere. But I can't find any in apt.
<AWOSDev> Yay!  SQL worked!  Thanks Danker_ :)
<Danker_> Good for you :)
<segfault_> groth|zzZZzz, azureus is simple to install u dont even have to compile use apt-get to remove and grab the latest version from the web
<reisi> could someone point me to a picture of 6.10 systemsettings?
<gratis> why there are 4 months (not 6) between 6.06 and 6.10?
<trappist> reisi: I could take a screenshot if you want.  what are you looking for?
<h3sp4wn> gratis: dapper took 8 months to complete
<trappist> gratis: because 6.06 was supposed to be 6.04, but was delayed
<gratis> thanks
<trappist> gratis: and the decision was made to not throw off future releases for it, but to shorten edgy's cycle instead
<gratis> and the final release is always on 26th of month?
<h3sp4wn> No
<guy> hier wordt niet veel gezegd zeker ?
<gratis> #kubuntu-de
<ile> how to create the folder /usr/java/ ? trough the console
<groth|zzZZzz> gratis: That is dutch, not german!
<gratis> groth - stay frosty
<segfault_> ile, man mkdir
<trappist> guy: #ubuntu-be
<ile> segfault_: thank you
<gratis> 27d,3h,15m,10s to edgy
<zorglu_> hehehe
<zorglu_> lets start counting :0
<fignew> weeee: the best part of college: http;//fignew.com/snapshot1.png
<trappist> s/;/:/
<Blissex> fignew: until all the students arrive and start downloading from YouTube.com
<gratis> fignew - :-O
<software_> ayuda en espaol
<Blissex> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Blissex> !castillan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about castillan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fignew> Blissex: nahh, that's only a fraction of the pipe... I've downloaded at 6MBps from HTTP before :P
<fignew> at that point, it's your computer slowing you down
<gratis> in village near my town only the (i don`t know how to name him in english) chieftan has internet, and he burned linuxes for all
<Blissex> gratis: "mayor" probably
<cpk2> fignew: you only have a 10kB/s up though =\
<gratis> Blissex - in village?
<Dr_willis>  chieftan ? :)
<gratis> Dr_willis - it`s in village, you know
<fignew> cpk2: it's a well seeded torrent :/ I have the upstream set at 100kbps
<cpk2> in the azureus channel there was some guy with a fiber line for only $20 USD
<cpk2> lucky guy lived in japan
<Dr_willis> gratis,  'it takes a villiage' :P
<gratis> Dr_willis - got your point hehe
<Dr_willis> Old 'political' joke.
<Dr_willis> :P
<zorglu_> gratis: where are you in the world ?
<gratis> zorglu_ in Poland
<gratis> you know Kaczynski brothers etc.
<zorglu_> i like this :)
<gratis> John Paul II etc.
<Skrot> Vader! ;)
<gratis> thats right :D
<zorglu_> a mayor of a village in polland burn linux for the whole village :)
<gratis> and for the money that would be put on ms windows he made a road
<zorglu_> gratis: serious ?
<gratis> zogrlu_ - yes. what`s strange in it?
<Blissex> gratis: that sounds exactly like a good idea.
<zorglu_> gratis: i fell you wanna contribute, make a movie about this road, how the mayor paid for it etc... this would be amazing work
<zorglu_> gratis, film children using the road to go to school :)
<cpk2> or at least a short testimonial type thing
<Blissex> a similar idea is Ubuntu: it was created also because Mark though that poor south africans adding to the profits of rich american shareholders was not such an awesome idea.
<zorglu_> gratis: such a movie would be a great testimony about what is linux
<gratis> zorglu_ and publish on CC? :)
<knapper_> hey guys, im getting the following error when I go to compile a theme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25104/
<zorglu_> gratis: clearly :)
<knapper_> can anyone help me figure this one out?
<Blissex> gratis: more specifically get in touch with Canonical, there are good chances they would like the story.
<knapper_> I have installed the qt packages
<knapper_> and the dev packages
<Blissex> gratis: of course it would also help the mayor politically.
<h3sp4wn> Blissex: He is a businessman primarily (and a good one) He would do more if he was really 100% like he appears to be
<zorglu_> Blissex: gratis: seems like a winwin situation we got here :)
<Blissex> h3sp4wn: yes, but the difference is between a businessman who only wants to take money from you, and one who also cares somewhat about good side effects...
<h3sp4wn> Blissex: I would say bill gates has done more good
<Blissex> h3sp4wn: not with his business...
<h3sp4wn> Blissex: Bill & Melinda Gates foundation
<Dr_willis> Hes given away more $$ this year then i will make in 10 lifetimes..
<Dr_willis> of course once ya get that rich.. what else ya going to do with it all.
<h3sp4wn> Buy nuclear weapons ?
<cpk2> I'm still trying to figure out how ubuntu managed to pay for a billboard add just south of san francisco
<cpk2> err billboard ad*
<gratis> but Bill support fighting with some disease
<gratis> in really big money
<Dr_willis> I think he should do sould do some weird stuff like build a 'palm island' sort of thing off the coast of Florida
<knapper_> anyone?
<Dr_willis> or GPL Dos! :P
<Dr_willis> or Support Nader for president
<h3sp4wn> gratis: 20 million I believe he has spent on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Invest in a space elevator, and a farm of offshore windmoills for power.
<Dr_willis> I wonder when that One-Laptop-per-child thing will start selling them
<shadowhywind> Hi all
<h3sp4wn> They are both businessmen who have made alot of money - and what they give away is to them irrelevant
<gratis> just remember gentlemen that MS is not only Gate`s thing. not only he decises
<shadowhywind> does anyone know how to set up a hotkey to disable speakers and enable headphones in one hotkey?
<Whopper|Away> hi
<gratis> zorglu_ in matter of counting down, i have something like this near os clock: http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clipboard01ec1.jpg
<Whopper|Away> im new to kubuntu, and have just posted on shipit.
<Whopper|Away> so, does it work with my dsl, and will I need to uninstall all my windows programs?
<shadowhywind> yes it should work with any dsl as long as your ethernet jack/wireless card works
<kay> maybe someone can help me with gaim i need a plugin for gaim to run xfire it is a chat for gaming do anyone know how i get this to work?
<Whopper|Away> shadowhywind: great!
<shadowhywind> and you can leave your Windows alone if you want to duel boot
<shadowhywind> *sorry for slow response talking with HP*
<Whopper|Away> ok
<Whopper|Away> it's ok ^_^
<Whopper|Away> one more thing
<shadowhywind> ask away Whopper
<Whopper|Away> would it be ok to uninstall windows first, then boot kubuntu up off the cd?
<shadowhywind> are you getting rid of windows completely?
<Whopper|Away> yea
<shadowhywind> *claps* first Congrats!
* Whopper|Away now knows windblows is the root of all evil
<shadowhywind> my suggestion is just leave windows alone and just have the cd just reformat it, just easyer that way i think
<Whopper|Away> k
<Whopper|Away> im using it on a relativly old second pc
<Whopper|Away> so...
<Whopper|Away> will it operate good on 3.5 gb?
<gratis> did you guys saw that movie (on youtube i think, adobe flash) in which some guy destroying big number of shipit ubuntu cds with axe?
<h3sp4wn> Whopper|Away: no women are the root of all evil (Women takes time and money. Women = time x money Time IS money
<gratis> this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RpoWKpAL9Q
<gratis> just... strange
<Sanne> h3sp4wn: very funny...
<h3sp4wn> Whopper|Away: Women = money x money = money ^ 2 Money is the root of all evil money = sqrt(evil)  money^2 = evil since women = money^2 women = evil :) (maybe a bit wrong)
<shadowhywind> h3sp4wn your wrong, HP is the root of all evil, They wont give me a cd, becuase i AM UNDER warrenty
<Whopper|Away> lol
<Lexaeus> do any apt repositories have the ltmodem package, seems it's what I need to get my modem working in Kubuntu
<Whopper|Away> guess I should start cleaning some junk off the drive
<LjL> Lexaeus: have a look at linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<gratis> logout. will be here tommorow, 4am UTC, 6am polish time
<h3sp4wn> Sanne: Also not true (but humerous for 5 seconds)
* MDCore is away: Away at the moment
<Sanne> h3sp4wn: maybe for non females ;)
<h3sp4wn> shadowhywind: HP have always been pretty decent to me (when I was working for a company with a support contract - got parts within 4 hours)
<shadowhywind> don't get me wrong, i love HP, in there own backwards ways. I have actraully never owned anything but a HP
<shadowhywind> the girl i am talking with now, is just an idiot.. hehe
<software_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<DShepherd> does anyone know how to configure a psuedo printer? (kde specific)
<DShepherd> from the commandline that is
<DaSkreech> GUI dead?
<DShepherd> no its alive
#kubuntu 2006-09-29
<DShepherd> i just cant use it.. do you know how to configure a psuedo printer via commandline.. I have zero experience with setting up printers via the commandline
<ypsila> god morning
<ypsila> +o
<pielgrzym> something happened to my system - some programs simply don't use the config stored in my home folder - skype for example
<pielgrzym> help :( please :(
<ypsila> pielgrzym: what did you do the last?
<DaSkreech> Umm cups.org I guess
<DaSkreech>  How is it KDE specific?
<pielgrzym> I launched my ubu with a ususal k7 kernel (I use the distro source compiled one)
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: good question.. not sure if it is
<pielgrzym> ypsila: the config files are there, but I don't know why skype doesn't use them. the same goes for polisz IM Kadu :(((
<ypsila> pielgrzym: before date "x" everything worked as it should?
<pielgrzym> yeah, before 5 minutes ago
<pielgrzym> and after booting with k7 kernel everything is ok, apart from IM (Kadu and skype) which were launched but act like they were launched 4 the firs time :(
<ypsila> pielgrzym: kernel updates are known for such effects, sorry but I cannot really help you
<pielgrzym> ypsila: this was no update :) I have 2 kernels - custom and a distro one for emergency
<pielgrzym> I launched the ditro one and the two apps suck ;(
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: what exactly should i be looking for at cups.org?
<ypsila> pielgrzym: sorry, but I'm not really a help in your case
<pielgrzym> ypsila: thanks anyway :)
<ypsila> pielgrzym: skype is special :-)
<pielgrzym> ypsila: I know
<pielgrzym> ;)
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: They are the command line printer people
<GameOver69> hey guys im always getting this problem when i install problems.... any ideas on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/796420
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240282
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: I am supposed to be looking for the commandline printer people?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: is that link for me?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<GameOver69> anyone?
<dimsuz> hi! anyone already tried upstart? how fast is it?
<mat666> allora?
<mat666> ah ok
<mat666> how does it work?
<Slynderdale> Hmm, which is better at installing WINE, apt-get or apitude?
<LjL> Slynderdale: there is nothing special about Wine
<LjL> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<LjL> Slynderdale: in general, aptitude is handy when you need to uninstall things. but for it to actually be handy in those instances, things have to have been installed with aptitude...
<Slynderdale> LjL: Alright, I'm still a bit new to Ubuntu and LInux for that matter. :)
<LjL> Slynderdale: *i* personally just use aptitude all the time. i know that some other people disagree though, since they believe aptitude has some bugs
<LjL> Slynderdale: for me, though, the handiness of having dependencies automatically removed when i remove the dependant package is a godsend
<LjL> Slynderdale: note that you don't have to use the (rather clunky, IMHO) interface of aptitude... you can just use it almost like apt-get, i.e. "sudo aptitude install ...", "sudo aptitude remove ..."
<ypsila>  ok, good night
<Slynderdale> Oh, thats what I tend to use anyways. I use the terminal to install and remove most things.
<ypsila> watching tv
<ypsila> and away
<Slynderdale> Hmm, is it possible to access a WIndows NTFS partition?
<angasule> can anyone recommend me a good sound editor, for sound effect work?
<angasule> Slynderdale: yes, but read only, write access only half-works, I believe
<angasule> Slynderdale: I like to keep a FAT partition around to exchange files on dual booting machines
<Slynderdale> Hmm, is FAT32 good?
<phoenixx> does anyone know of a repository of binary packages I can use?  Preferably ones that are "vanilla" if you know what I mean
<islam_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: May Peace b on u) . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam (submission) on the internet.
<lupine_85> define good
<islam_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<islam_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<islam_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<islam_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<lupine_85> define vanilla
<islam_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<islam_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<lupine_85> define "I ate allah's arsehole"
<angasule> Slynderdale: no, but everything reads and writes FAT :)
<angasule> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<lupine_85> erm, sorry about the crudity
<lupine_85> bad day so far
* lupine_85 spanks his own hand
<oswal> hello, i need help :(
<lupine_85> tell me about it
<lupine_85> what's up?
<Spaceb> i want to install nvidia drivers
<Spaceb> in kubuntu
<Spaceb> but i keep getting this error
<Slynderdale> Hmm, does anyone here happen to know how to install Internet Explorer with Kunbunto and WIne? No, I don't plan on ever using it, I hate IE personally and stick with something like Firefox instead. THough several programs require it.
<lupine_85> the beta ones?
<Spaceb> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<lupine_85> yeah, that's fine. don't worry about it
<lupine_85> are you using the nvidia installer?
<Spaceb> no
<h3sp4wn> Spaceb: Do the md5sum thing it suggests
<phoenixx> angasule: are those packages that are merely compiled source code?  or are they source code applied with patches and then compiled?
<lupine_85> so just the linux-restricted-modules package?
<lupine_85> (and nvidia-glx)
<angasule> phoenixx: uh?
<Spaceb> i downloaded the nvidia-glx
<lupine_85> using apt-get ?
<Spaceb> from the adept
<lupine_85> ok,. that's fine
<Spaceb> in console i wrote sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<lupine_85> ah
<phoenixx> angasule: the repository link you gave, was that not directed at me?
<Spaceb> and i got that error
<lupine_85> not a problem then - you can just edit the file manually
<lupine_85> run kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<angasule> phoenixx: oh, yeah, I just invoked the help bot :)
<Spaceb> and then?
<lupine_85> You want to scroll down until you see a line reading Section "Device"
<angasule> phoenixx: ubuntu is based on debian, which uses binary packages usually, you can download source packages if you want
<Spaceb> found it
<phoenixx> angasule: so I see, but I am wanting to know if there are like, debian patches or ubuntu patches on those packages or not
<lupine_85> It's got a line just under that saying Driver "<something>"
<lupine_85> probablt Driver "nv" or Driver "vesa"
<Spaceb> driver vesa
<lupine_85> change it to Driver "nvidia"
<Spaceb> then?
<angasule> phoenixx: some are patched, yes, for specifics, you'd have to check on the package
<lupine_85> save it, exit all applications and restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace). Have a backup plan (e.g. make sure irssi is installed, and you know how to use it) in case X doersn't restyart
<phoenixx> angasule: do you know of a place I can get binaries that did not have patches applied at compilation?
<Spaceb> i dont know hot to use irssi
<Spaceb> how to use irssi
<lupine_85> 1. type "irssi" in the command line
<lupine_85> 2. in the box that shows up type "/server irc.freenode.net"
<lupine_85> 3. once it's connected, type "/join #kubuntu"
<angasule> phoenixx: no, but why would you want that? are you talking about a specific package?
<lupine_85> that's just a backup, though
<lupine_85> it "should" work by defauly
<lupine_85> and the worst-case scenario is you edit xorg.conf to change nvidia back to vesa, and boot back into X
<lupine_85> it's just always good to be prepared :)
<phoenixx> angasule: well, mainly I need gcc and such with no patches applied to them
<Spaceb> ok will try now
<angasule> phoenixx: hmm, that could be a problem, I guess, of course, you can always download those packages and compile them yourself, but why do you need that, if you don't mind me asking?
<lupine_85> phoenixx: apt-get source <package>
<lupine_85> delete all the files in debian/patches
<lupine_85> et voila, one non-patched package source that may or may not work
<lupine_85> (dpkg-build -rfakeroot in the base dir to get a .deb file)
<octan> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&t=k&q=Germany&ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=48.857699,10.205451&spn=0.002404,0.006738&om=1
<octan> 50 meter bug
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know if Eclipse runs on KDE?
<angasule> CaptainMorgan: yeap, sure, runs just fine
<lupine_85> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 100 kB, installed size 368 kB
<CaptainMorgan> thanks, but I don't see it listed in Adept
<phoenixx> angasule: well, I am building a "vanilla" system for my own interest, however I want to build the system with no patchsets from other distros, just an experiment really
<Skrot> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<oswal> it worked
<lupine_85> .........universe.............
<Spaceb> it worked lupine
<angasule> phoenixx: are you familiar with Linux From Scratch?
<Spaceb> thank you
<lupine_85> cool :)
<Slynderdale> CAptain, try sudo aptitude install eclipe   at the terminal
<phoenixx> angasule: meaning building it from scratch or is there some project by the name of that?
<lupine_85> !LFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Spaceb> is there a emule like client for kubuntu?
<angasule> phoenixx: yeah, that's why I used uppercase :) google it, I think it's what you're looking for
<lupine_85> pah
<lupine_85> it's a metadistribution
<Slynderdale> Spaceb: Yeap, aMule
<angasule> !emule
<Slynderdale> And many others
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emule - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slynderdale> !amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<lupine_85> *Gentoo* users consider it to be hardcore
<angasule> lupine_85: bah, those ricers... ;) if you follow the instructions you should be ok, I tried it once, but got bored near the end
<phoenixx> lupine_85 they consider what to be hardcore?
<angasule> plus, having a single system with a small HDD, it's a bit hard to test distros
<angasule> phoenixx: LFS, I assume
<CaptainMorgan> thanks Slynderdale
<angasule> gentoo is very automated, btw (I moved from gentoo to kubuntu)
<sonic> Hi, can anyone tell me how I can add a program to the PATH?
<phoenixx> angasule: I've used Gentoo, it's nice but really lacks autodetection.  Plus I really dont like some of their devs, they tend to be a little on the mean side
<lupine_85> linux from scratch(LFS)
<lupine_85> Gentoo was originally an LFS distro
<lupine_85> then they simplified it a great deal to what it is today
<angasule> phoenixx: they're nuts :D but the community is *very* helpful
<lupine_85> portage++
<phoenixx> angasule: amen to that
<phoenixx> angasule: is LFS basically the way most distros start?
<angasule> anyway, I like to mess with my systems, and gentoo's installation is a pain (without need), kubuntu is pretty nice out of the box, heck, my parents are using kubuntu as their main OS these days
<angasule> phoenixx: not these days, but way back then, yeah
<phoenixx> angasule, how would it be done now then? o.o
<angasule> phoenixx: basically, a lot of source packages, compile everything, configure them, mix 'em all together, try not to blow up the earth, fun stuff
<GameOver69> hey guys im always getting this problem when i install problems.... any ideas on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/796420
<angasule> phoenixx: built upon the shoulders of giants :)
<phoenixx> angasule, hahaha
<angasule> I'm a midget giant, btw
<angasule> not to be confused with a giant midget, that's a whole different thing
<phoenixx> angasule: what I want to know, is how you compile the source when you have nothing but a blank HD  >_>
<angasule> phoenixx: by hand :D
<GameOver69> can someone please offer me some input on how to fix the aforementioned problem http://pastebin.com/796420
<angasule> phoenixx: no, actually, there's always a base system
<angasule> phoenixx: read the LFS introduction, it will answer most of your questions
<phoenixx> angasule: well thanks for that.  You were actually quite helpful.  And didnt pelt me with "why are you doing this?"  I appreciate it :)
<lupine_85> phoenixx: wirth a bootstrap
<lupine_85> linus used minix; you can use whatever you like
<angasule> phoenixx: well, been there, done that, LFS is fun, just try not to hose your system heh
<Linux_Galore> LFS = Linux For the inSane
<phoenixx> angasule: I'll do what I can.  Maybe with some luck it could end up being more than an experiment
<phoenixx> see you
<LjL> writing an actual kernel is even more fun ;)
<angasule> hmm, I don't know why, audacity records every clip after the first with a lower pitch, I end up sounding like a goa'uld
<n00btard> how do i change the default option for my bootloader?
<LeeJunFan> oh man, I've got this job rebuilding an ISP after their old tech was fired. He used gentoo and LFS for most of the 10 servers.
<LeeJunFan> If I see him - he better run.
<n00btard> what's wrong with gentoo?
<angasule> LeeJunFan: big ISP? I see nothing wrong with gentoo and LFS, for a small op
<angasule> but if he used gentoo and LFS, he was probably a ricer who liked to tinker a lot
<LeeJunFan> except they aren't the easiest to manage, and it was a waste of man hours to use those distros.
<LeeJunFan> on top of having their own way of doing things.
<GameOver69> hey guys im always getting this problem when i install problems.... any ideas on how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/796420
<angasule> LeeJunFan: so what are you moving them to? debian? *buntu?
<Spaceb> is it possible to install xgl on kubuntu?
<angasule> Spaceb: yea
<angasule> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<LeeJunFan> angasule: ubuntu-dapper
<angasule> Spaceb: unstable
<Spaceb> ok
<LeeJunFan> angasule: the remaining machines were a mixture of suse & mandrake.
<LeeJunFan> so 4 different distro's, no 2 versions the same. What an update nightmare.
<angasule> heh
<n00btard> he used mandrake as a server?
<angasule> 4 distros, 3 packaging systems, unlimited fun!
<LeeJunFan> I don't even object to using mandrake as a server, it's easy to update, and follows the LSB pretty well. If he would have stuck to 1 distro/vers it would have been nice.
<LeeJunFan> And he had 2 machines between the T1's and the switch which were bridges? why 2 bridges? only 1 was even doing any netfiltering.
<LeeJunFan> he had one bridge setup with 5 cards, 2 of the cards were plugged into the same linksys 5 port switch which then went on to --- I don't even remember.
<angasule> stupid audacity!
<bamib> (in k3b) Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080
<bamib> anyone know how to fix ??
<LeeJunFan> The guy was nervous when I walked out of the server room and handed him 3 machines and said, "you won't be needing these. :)"
<bamib> i get that when i try to burn a dvd iso
<CaptainMorgan> hey
<bamib> ANYONE!?!
<CaptainMorgan> mE!?
<CaptainMorgan> why isn't my GaIM working??
<CaptainMorgan> won't sign on.. yet Konv is working fine
<bamib> well...I thought this was a support channel
<bamib> my bad.
<bamib> Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080
<bamib> this error is in k3b, my guess would be when it uses growisofs
<bamib> does anyone know how to fix
<h3sp4wn> LeeJunFan: For ISP stuff I would always use freebsd or slackware - most stuff you would want to compile yourself anyway right
<h3sp4wn> LeeJunFan: ?
<jpiccolo_> anyone know why ftp transfers across a network would go really slow?
<Galathalion> jpiccolo_: the cops are sniffing you
<GNUro> night
<bamib> wtf kinda support channel is this, when atleast someone can say I have no idea
<jpiccolo_> right, the box is sitting right next to me, just going though a switch
<Galathalion> jpiccolo_: u never know
<jpiccolo_> well regardless the transfer is going at 40k on a network
<jpiccolo_> i get better speeds on bittorrent
<bamib> k3b error Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 anyone know how to fix?
<lupine_85> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lupine_85> google it
<bamib> don't you atleast think i might have already tryed that first
<bamib> i really don't like to waste peoples time
<h3sp4wn> saying no idea would be a waste of time
<bamib> that and I have been working on this for about a week on my own, and I know that other people have had this problem, but it seems nobody knows how to fix it
<bamib> saying no idea could be a waste of time, but it would also be lazy
<bamib> no to that is
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: concerning compile yourself, exactly - that's why I prefer debian and ubuntu - plenty of packages to choose from and a well tested update method.
<bamib> not*
<LeeJunFan> h3sp4wn: ie. no - I don't want to compile x application and distribute it amongst 10 machines.
<lupine_85> for f in chan_list; echo "no idea"; fi
<lupine_85> do you *really* want that?
<bamib> if you want to put no idea in your leet shell script it's whatever
<software_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bamib> people come here for support you let them know something one way or another
<bamib> and fyi i'm sure most people google it first so don't get smart because you don't know wtf one error is
<h3sp4wn> LeeJunFan: For an ISP (in my experience anyway) for setting up software it needs to be self compiled because its under a different load and configuration to normal
<bamib> k3b error Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 anyone know how to fix?
<lupine_85> ah, blessed silence
<bamib> i shall just keep asking
<Audimage> does anybody know a way to turn off those damn jumping icons next to the mouse...they are just as bad as the jumping paperclip in ms word and the animated dog when searching in windows
<Audimage> i shant be reminded of windows while in linux :)
<bamib> how are you going to want silence in a support channel, that like being def at a concert
<lupine_85> Launch Feedback
<lupine_85> in system settings->appearance?
<lupine_85> I forget
<DaveQB> Audimage  yeah thwe KDE control center
<DaveQB> i think your right lupine_85
* DaveQB if i was at home I could tell you [stuck at work on XP :( ] 
<bamib> how are you going to want silence in a support channel, that like being def at a concert
<bamib> k3b error Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 anyone know how to fix?
<bamib> k3b error Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 anyone know how to fix?
<lupine_85> it's in there somewhere, to do with pretties
<lupine_85> might be Panel
<bamib> k3b error Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 anyone know how to fix?
<LeeJunFan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* lupine_85 is in edgy and they've changed stuff around
<lupine_85> cor, is s/he still goin?
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: yes?
<lupine_85>  /ignore is your friend
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: bamib is spamming.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: hmm?
<DaveQB> flooding
<bamib> spamming is this baby....free porn goto thehun.net
<bamib> dumb ass
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=tekk@*.19.141.67.ip.alltel.net]  by Riddell
* bamib was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (Riddell)
<nalioth> bamib: please be civil, the pastebin is in the /topic and the social channel is #kubuntu-offtopic
<LeeJunFan> thanks guys.
<nalioth> ah, well.
<Gevaudan82> Hello all...this is probally a trivial question, but is there a way to install synaptec in kubuntu...i'm a long time ubuntu user and prefer it honestly...searched in apt-get but no luck
* nalioth can never talk to people
<Search4Lancer> someone refresh me.... how do I install a bin?
<LjL> Gevaudan82: "sudo aptitude install synaptic"
<Gevaudan82> Search4Lancer: chmod +x *.bin && ./bin
<jpiccolo_> i got my ftp thing figured out
<lupine_85> pulls in loads of gtk deps though
<LjL> Gevaudan82: it's bound to be in apt-get
<LjL> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.8ubuntu11 (dapper), package size 1011 kB, installed size 5384 kB
<LjL> Gevaudan82: have you run a "sudo apt-get update" since you installed?
<greister> How to remove underline in Konqueror?
<Gevaudan82> LjL: thanks i'll try...i did a search last night in the livecd and no luck...installed for real tonight so i'll let you know for sure here in a few minutes once the initial apt-get update completes
<LjL> greister: settings / configure konqueror / web browser / underline links
<LjL> web behavior actually
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Ping
<claydoh> hi Hawkwind
<Search4Lancer> Gevaudan82: that made very little sense to me, honestly. Tried copying and pasting it and replacing the * with the file name, no go
<Hawkwind> claydoh: http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/useraccount.php?action=newuser
<LjL> greister: if you mean for file management, there's a similar setting in the Appearance tab
<Hawkwind> claydoh: In response to your email :)
<claydoh> Hawkwind: thnkies :)
<Hawkwind> claydoh: No problem.  I'll add a fact for it to the bot here in a bit :)
<Gevaudan82> Search4Lancer: try sudo chmod +x /path/to/binfile.bin && /path/to/binfile.bin   ...basically you have to give the bin execute permission first and then run the file thus the &&
<Hawkwind> !ubuntu counter
<ubotu> If you want to register with the Ubuntu Counter project, please visit this page:  http://ubuntucounter.geekosophical.net/useraccount.php?action=newuser
<Hawkwind> claydoh: ^^^ :P
<greister> LjL:ok,I try.
<Search4Lancer> Gevaudan82: bash: GoogleEarthLinux.bin: command not found
<claydoh> Im already Ubuntu user 5644
<LeeJunFan> I'm gonna tip the scales a bit with my kubuntu entry on the counter :) 27 machines at the library, 3 in my house, I don't know if I should count the servers as kubuntu really - since it's a server install but about 16 of those. hehe
<Search4Lancer> nvm, just bashed it
<Gevaudan82> Search4Lancer: try running ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin from within the directory it is in...should work as long as you gave it execute permissions
<kimo> how do I upgrade dapper to edgy beta (yes I dont care about stability)
<LeeJunFan> kimo: it's a bumpy road
<lupine_85> !update
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LeeJunFan> kimo: I updated a few days ago and it was not as easy as apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> it will be when stable
<LeeJunFan> kimo: on 3 different machines.
<kimo> LeeJunFan: :) what broke!
<kimo> LeeJunFan: it's beta .. should be pretty good by now, eh!
<claydoh> 2 machines here
<Gevaudan82> honestly, i've read the added changes...doesn't seem worth the effort at this point
<LeeJunFan> kimo: apt-get didn't install/remove packages correctly because of dependancy issues and file renamings.
<kimo> LeeJunFan: aptitude is recommended
<kimo> better dependency resolution
<gnomefreak> kimo: beta doesnt not mean its pretty good it means its ready for a wider testing session
<excitatory> anyone know where to get a binary copy aotuv oggenc that works with *ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> kimo: aptitude wont fix the depends issues
<claydoh> apt in edgy has an autoremove feature
<LeeJunFan> kimo: /bin/sh was linked to /bin/dash (part of mkinitramfs-tools), which caused a lot of following installation scripts to break.
<LeeJunFan> kimo: so because of dash I had to go back and install quite a few packages.
<claydoh> it recommended some packages no longer nneeded after an update and suggested running the autoremove
<claydoh> but I have not tested it on an upgrade
<kimo> ahh ... /me discouraged :)
<gnomefreak> claydoh: it will come up if you install a meta package
<gnomefreak> any of the -desktop packages
<gnomefreak> or xorg
<Kr4t05> !shedual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shedual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> !schedual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schedual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: schedule?
<LeeJunFan> kimo: if you are familiar with linux then you will probably be okay - and knowing the /bin/dash thing will put you a step ahead - if it's still happening. My friend upgraded 2 days ago with latest daily and dash was still happening.
<gnomefreak> LeeJunFan: its still happening
<Kr4t05> Universe Freeze? Sounds good. :)
<gnomefreak> yes thats today iirc
<angasule> when I press ALT+F2 and type "kwave", /usr/bin/kwave.kss runs (some weird flag waving), but if I run kwave from the console, /usr/bin/kwave runs, why?
<user_> hi,
<paddy2k> hea
<Gevaudan82> Hmm...stil no luck installing synaptec in adept...is it in an alternative repo?
<lupine_85> "synaptic"
<Gevaudan82> thanks man...another user in a #ubuntu cleared this up for me...i had a similar problem in a java program once typing seperator instead of separater
<bleaked> alright.. so i just ran an update.. simple update, still dapper, nothing crazy.  one of the updates was my kernel, which really needed to be updated.  i haven't rebooted this pc all summer, so i thought now would be a good time.  now when it reboots, after the POST, i get a blank screen that says, "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  is this a grub error, or?  (i'm on a livecd atm)
<Nerevar1> hey.
<The_Vox> hey, all....I have a question about 6.10 and 64bit...anybody tried it yet?
<Nerevar1> i'm having trouble getting kubuntu to start
<Nerevar1> it hangs permanently on waiting for root file system to mount
<Nerevar1> the irqpoll parameter is being passed, but still it will not boot.
<BluesKaj> I hear rumours about a new Kubuntu release on the horizon...is this true ?
<boris55> beta out yet?
<boris55> http://distrowatch.com/
<boris55> october 26 is the tentative release date.
<bleaked> alright, let me rephrase...
<bleaked> ok, i just updated, then ran a simple upgrade (dapper security updates).. dpkg updated my kernel and a few other packages.  because of the kernel upgrade, and the fact that i haven't rebooted all summer, i decided to do a quick reboot.  on boot, after the POST, i get a blank screen with the text, "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  er..so is this a grub error?  kernel?  other?  i've booted into the livecd, and mounted my root partition.  /boot/grub/m
<bleaked> alled kernel listed.  i'm rather puzzled, any ideas?
<knapper> help, im having some weird issues with kde
<knapper> random transparency, choppy menu's
<knapper> I had xlg/compiz installed but removed it
<johey> Phpmyadmin is not included in Kubuntu's repository. Should I install it from source or add some third party repository? If the latter, which one?
<knapper> when I hit the kmenu it takes a few seconds to come up and it looks choppy
<BluesKaj> is the new kubuntu 6.10 release upgradeable from dapper ?
<crimsun> johey: phpmyadmin | 4:2.8.2-0.2 | http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Packages
<crimsun> johey: certainly exists to me
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu 6.10!
<crimsun> BluesKaj: the Beta? There may be issues.
<Atrax> it must be
<BluesKaj> !Kubuntu 6.10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kubuntu 6.10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> hah, ! took kubuntu over 2000 on the counter :)
<BluesKaj> no the official realease on 0ct 26
<LeeJunFan> If only I had a few more public libraries to install.
<crimsun> BluesKaj: yes, it will be.
<johey> crimsun: I'm new to Kubuntu. apt-get install phpmyadmin gives me a message about the package does not exist. How can I add it to my list?
<crimsun> !repos > johey
<Atrax> find the repository that contains it
<BluesKaj> I've never upgraded a distro from one release to to the next ...is it difficult ?
<johey> crimsun: Ah, thanks!
<crimsun> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> crimsun, what are the methods recommended for upgrading ?
<Nerevar1> anyone know where i can get the latest release of kubuntu
<Nerevar1> the iso
<crimsun> BluesKaj: using adept after changing the sources.list
<BluesKaj> apt-get upgrade ..... ?
<BluesKaj> the new sources list will be posted on easy?
<crimsun> you would just need to change the list and update then dist-upgrade
<LeeJunFan> no, don't use adept :(
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Admiral_Chicago> Nerevar1, its cdimages.ubuntu.com
<LeeJunFan> I don't think that's cdimages is it? just cdimage.ubuntu.com
<LeeJunFan> huh, both work :)
<Nerevar1> thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> LeeJunFan, cool
<Homer> ug no one is sure if amd64 actually provides a performence increase
<LeeJunFan> Homer: it doesn't.
<Nerevar1> well, i just installed a 500gig hard drive, i had installed kubuntu earlier, and i just found where it put grub
<Homer> then what is the point
<Homer> marketing?
<LeeJunFan> Homer: unless you are doing things with will benefit from using 64 bit addresses like huge amounts of ram or huge databases.
<Admiral_Chicago> /boot/grub
<Homer> yeah I have 1 GB of RAM
<LeeJunFan> Homer: pretty much.
<boris55> more ram on a MB in 64 bit?
<LeeJunFan> Homer: http://www.worlds-fastest.com/
<Atrax> kubuntu is pretty fast
<Atrax> I use dapper
<LeeJunFan> Homer: I had another link that was more informative but I fear I've lost it. :9
<Homer> wow that is actually saying 64-bit is slower
<Homer> I think
<Admiral_Chicago> boris55, no its two processors on two chips
<LeeJunFan> Homer: it is - for most common things.
<sync350> Hey, when I installed kubuntu, I named the system "localhost" ... now I've decided its time to upgrade to a cooler souding name :p ... anyone know how to do this?
<Homer> big problems with amd64 on ubuntu is (1) wine is a b**tch to get to work right and is slower; (2) flash is a b**tch to work right; (3) unstable video drivers that lag behind 32-bit
<software_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LeeJunFan> sync350: edit /etc/hostname and add your new hostname to the 127.0.0.1 line in /etc/hosts
<boris55> no need to go to 64 bit.
<sync350> alrighty, thank you :)
<Homer> ati's amd64 drivers are 2 major revisions older then 32-bit
<Homer> and are buggy
<LeeJunFan> yeah, ati neglects linux, and like anyone else they neglect 64 bit even more.
<f4t4l`> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267597
<Nerevar1> maybe you guys might know this
<Nerevar1> i've been trying to find it out for weeks now
<Nerevar1> do you know if linux supports "wireless n" by any vendor?
<Nerevar1> it's also called "gigabit wireless"
<sync350> wireless n?
<sync350> n as in networking?
<cpk2> sync350: its the wireless standard
<cpk2> sync350: as in b/g and now n
<Admiral_Chicago> Nerevar1, probably
<sync350> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nerevar1> well, several vendors shortcircuited the wireless approval process. n isnt due to be approved until 2009 i believe
<sync350> LeeJunFan: I'm assuming i have to restart for that to take effect?
<LeeJunFan> sync350: you could just run 'sudo hostname [newhostname] ' to change the current running hostname
<sledge> Hey, I can't add usb printers using the printers control panel anymore. What happened?
<LeeJunFan> sync350: but a reboot may be required to get it to show up correctly in all places. since some things have already loaded the old one.
<sergiiio> How mount ntfs on kubuntu?
<cpk2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Nerevar1> seems like not a single person in the world tried it.
<sergiiio> gracias amigo !!!
<Admiral_Chicago> Nerevar1, yea i've never heard oy it
<boris55> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LeeJunFan> A Friend of mine used some dlink (yuck) N wireless and he was impressed with both range and speed. He was about 200 yards away from the AP which was inside a metal building and it was working fine he claimed.
<BluesKaj> i suppose source-omatic will post the proper upgraded source list for 6.10 ?
<boris55> 200 yds?  my G doesn't hardly go from one end of the house to the other.
<Nerevar1> i also heard the d-link wireless n was good
<Nerevar1> and yeah, my g range sucks too.
<cpk2> at my campus here in my apt i barely get a strong enough signal to keep the internet up
<LeeJunFan> Nerevar1: my personal experience with dlink nics, ap's, switches, wireless nics and cameras is that dlink sucks. But hey, I've only been a network engineer for 10 years :)
<Nerevar1> nod. i've seen d-link routers that just die when they interact with peer to peer apps.
<cpk2> LeeJunFan: i dunno, while cheap i am not sure if airlinks are that good
<LeeJunFan> Just today I worked for an ISP who had a bad dlink card which was causing the machine to reboot spontaniously.
<BluesKaj> I prefer wired routers ...much more reliable
<Nerevar1> yep. too bad i cant use wired.
<LeeJunFan> Although I have seen some very innovative products from d-link, it seems they just don't polish them well enough.
<BluesKaj> no wired internet on campus ?
<BluesKaj> that's just nutty
<cpk2> BluesKaj: i have wired internet, but 2 boxes
<BluesKaj> wire em together :)
<cpk2> and I can network the 2 boxes together but sometimes the internet doesnt seem to play nice when i do that
<cpk2> and the both only have one nic and one wireless
<BluesKaj> I'm using 2 boxes on a router ...No probs
<cpk2> they*
<cpk2> i'm not going to go buy a router =P
<BluesKaj> cat5 werks fer me
<BluesKaj> wireless is too prone to dropouts
<LeeJunFan> cpk2: if you have any bridging going on with those machines many AP's will puke to all heck if there's double bridging going on.
<LeeJunFan> ie. 2 macs sharing the same IP's.
<caseyomah> What is the KDE version of gksu?
<bleaked> i'm having a rather serious problem.. after a dapper security update (which included a kernel update) and a reboot, after the POST the following text/error is displayed: "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  is this a grub error?  or?  and if so, suggestions for a fix?
<LeeJunFan> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<LeeJunFan> caseyomah: ^^
<cpk2> bridging? well i mainly just use the internet on whichever one is connected directly
<caseyomah> Thanks, does it need the bang (!)?
<Admiral_Chicago> bleaked, mobo issue most likely
<BluesKaj> whynot a router , i don't get your point
<cpk2> BluesKaj: routers cost money
<bleaked> Admiral_Chicago: hrm.. well i checked the bios, under the boot section and everything looked correct.  do you have any suggestions?
<sync350> hehe, im back :)
<cpk2> if anything i would buy another nic for my desktop that would be the cheapest solution
<Admiral_Chicago> bleaked, unfortunetly not
<Admiral_Chicago> what does the screen look like?
<unix_infidel> actually, i got paid 10 dollars to take a router off best buy's hands.
<bleaked> cpk2: cheap in terms of money spent on hardware, but you're asking for a headache..
<sync350> anyone know how i could be able to play avi files?  I've tried totem and movie player, both of which won't play it.  movie player tells me i need a driver or something, and totem plays, but it plays really fast, like 30 minutes in 4 seconds, and there's no video :/
<bleaked> so more expensive, really.
<caseyomah> Okay, no bang, the bang is to trigger bot.
<cpk2> i dont see how its a headache? right now the two machines are hooked up via crossover cable
<cpk2> very simple
<BluesKaj> well no nic no internet ...gotta have something to connect to ...it's taken for granted that you have an ethernet card or something to connect with ,... gawd
<bleaked> Admiral_Chicago: the screen is completely blank.. in the upper left, the text, "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT", appears.
<bleaked> sync350: have you reviewed this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<sync350> nope :p ... i'll look at it
<Admiral_Chicago> bleaked, that is not a linux problem
<sledge> Hey, I can't add usb printers using the printers control panel anymore. What happened? (Running edgy...)
<Admiral_Chicago> does it get to grub?
<caseyomah> Okay, I have a friend who needs to add an entry to mtab (for /dev/sda1 Thumbdrive) and kdesu kate /etc/mtab doesn't open, just gives (what look to me to be) default warnings.
<Admiral_Chicago> sledge, #ubuntu+1 might be able to help you more
<caseyomah> Any ideas?
<bleaked> Admiral_Chicago: it doesn't appear to.. right when the boot process is suppose to go to grub, i get that error/message/text/whatever.
<caseyomah> Should I talk him through cp <<stdinput?
<BluesKaj> bleaked, you have toook for repos with non free programs such as codecs for totem and xine etc
<BluesKaj> to look
<bleaked> BluesKaj: what do codecs have anything to do with grub failing to load?
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: You don't edit /etc/mtab, you edit /etc/fstab
<caseyomah> Hawkwind: He needs to change mount rights on automount
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: Ok, you still edit /etc/fstab
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: /etc/mtab is to *never* be edited manually
<caseyomah> Right now it's set to owner only.
<BluesKaj> sorry , confused you with somebody else
<caseyomah> Hawkwind: He wants to make it mountable by (all) users.
<BluesKaj> sorry , confused you with somebody else , bleaked
<bleaked> BluesKaj: no worries..
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: Ok, so add user to the /etc/fstab line somewhere
<caseyomah> But doesn't that disable the KDE automount?
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: I'd have to see the fstab line to be honest
<caseyomah> Hawkwind: The noauto option?
<BluesKaj> guess i meant sync350, but that person appears to have gone
<Hawkwind> caseyomah: It would be best to paste the entire fstab file to http://pastebin.ulteo.us  so we could all see it and possibly help you
<Dr_willis> Heh - just got the latest Weird Al Cd. :)
<Dr_willis> one side of the cd is a DVD.. one side is a CD>
<Dr_willis> thats... different.
<AWOSDev> Wow never seen that before.
<macd> Preparing to replace libsexy2 0.1.7-0ubuntu5 (using .../libsexy2_0.1.10-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<Dr_willis> Lots of added stuff.. and it was only $12
<macd> what is libsexy ;)
<Dr_willis> I think other artists need to take a lesson from him
<macd> vassilis pandis?
<vassilis> nop
<macd> nvm :)
<tanamo> #slackware
<vassilis> anyone from thessaloniki-greece here ?
<Dr_willis> gee i wonder what the odds of THAT would be...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ZEN2_> verry low 1 in 10 maybe
<ZEN2_> or you recon high like 1 in 10 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 is more likely
<Dr_willis> well lets see.. theres how many billion people on the earth...
* Dr_willis gives up.
<cpk2> well thats a nice exiting message lol
<Dr_willis> 'answer hazy - ask again later;
<AWOSDev> That is :P
* Dr_willis Jams some more to Weird Al's new CD
* Dr_willis is White and Nerdy.
<tobias__> love to all!
* Dr_willis giggles at the people in #ubuntu that are upset that 'root is disabled'
<tobias__> root is disabled?
<Gevaudan82> tobias_: sudo passwd root
<Dr_willis> if they knew enough lunux to be trusted with direct loging in as root.. then they would KNOW how to reenalble it.
<Dr_willis> :P
<tobias__> hehe
<Dr_willis> direct logging in is disabled - is the correct term.
<tobias__> dont make fun of us noobs
<tobias__> its not nice :P
<Dr_willis> Its a "integellience test"
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> if ya know how to reenable it.. then you can be trusted .
<Dr_willis> lol
<tobias__> I go search on google, google is my second brain, you guys are my third so Ill come here after if I got problems with stuff
<LeeJunFan> heh, just read an article as to why we don't have flash 9 yet, apparently the devs say it doesn't run on distro's different than the dev platform when they test it.
<Dr_willis> some day i need to start up a collextion of all the odd questions ive seen asked
<LeeJunFan> So tell me then why much larger projects which are binary only don't have any distro problems like vmware, quake, cedega, codeweavers? flash programmers - go back to school! :)
<LeeJunFan> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<LeeJunFan> tobias__: see above
<tobias__> Leejunfan: thanks! but I dont have any problems right now :)
<Dr_willis> cedega can have problems.
<tobias__> I wont be messing around with root stuff unless totally necessary
<Dr_willis> and quake and some other games can have nasty problems
<Dr_willis> vmware also needs modules compiled for your specific kernel.
<cpk2> q
<cpk2> oops
<cpk2> quake has problems?
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: I've seen issues with gfx drivers, but I've never had a problem on redhat, ubuntu, debian, suse, or mandrake getting any of those to run.
<Dr_willis> Yes. i recall quite many problems with Quake 1 and 2 and 3
<LeeJunFan> and vmware uses kernel modules because it accesses devices.
<cpk2> arent all the quakes native linux?
<Dr_willis> I recall some odd library issues with the quake games a long time ago
<Dr_willis> I recall not being able to get quake1 runnint the othe rday when i tried.
<Dr_willis> I forget why.. but i ended up finding a better alternative - that used the same data libs.
<Dr_willis> same data files I mean.
<LeeJunFan> but a small app like flash can't be so boggling that doesn't need DMA or direct device access.
<Dr_willis> GPL'ed Quake 1 2 and 3 = FUN!
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  I agree
<Dr_willis> Flash is a Pimple on the face of the world. :)
<LeeJunFan> I think even if they compiled against static libs and and released an interim flash that may even be a 40MB download guaranteed to work it would be better than nothing.
<LeeJunFan> err compiled flash static with libs.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> Gotta have your daily YouTube!
<Dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: yeah it is, but it's one of those pimples that you can't squeeze away.
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  so its more of a Cyst.
<AWOSDev> ow, you're making my face hurt ;)
<LeeJunFan> right :)
<Dr_willis> a Wart?
<LeeJunFan> tumor
<Dr_willis> a Melanoma - because it spreads
<Dr_willis> :)
<AWOSDev> You Need Wartner.  :)
<Homer> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> "Flash is a Melanoma on the face of the internet"
<Homer> f**k adobe, support gnash
<Homer> :D
<Dr_willis> f**k adobe, support lynx!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Healot> wtf?
<Puput^_^Imut2> gimana nih
<AWOSDev> screw lynx, support w3m-images!  :)
<flaccid> my hard disk, in particular the home drive partition crashed again. i lose folders in my home dir. does fcsk mark bad blocks as bad so they cannot be overwritten?
<Dr_willis> links -g
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: uh, problem is if your disk is in that bad of shape it's probably losing blocks left and right.
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: or you're just using reiserfs
<flaccid> does it or not?
<Dr_willis> im not sure on that flaccid
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: if you use -c it will
<LeeJunFan> man fsck.ext3
<Dr_willis>  badblocks - search a device for bad blocks
<LeeJunFan> it probably depends on the filesystem - not all will support it I suppose.
<flaccid> its ext3
<flaccid> Dr_willis: so just do sudo badblocks /dev/hda ?
<Dr_willis> no idea. :) i just rember that command...
<LeeJunFan> or you could do man badblocks
<Dr_willis> ive never used it  befor
<flaccid> there is a million options
<Dr_willis> 1 million and 4 - i counted
<Dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: anything in []  is optional - so it seems you can just use the device name
<Dr_willis> ls has 1 million and 200 thousand
<shadowraven> anyone know how to install flash?
<LeeJunFan> personally I would do fsck.ext3 -c /dev/hdaX , since it says right there in the man page it will mark the bad blocks for you.
<LeeJunFan> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LeeJunFan> shadowraven: personally I think downloading it, untarring it, and putting the .so and .xpt file in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is the easiest way.
<flaccid> LeeJunFan: and doing fsck.ext3 -c /dev/hda would do the whole disk ie. hda1, hda2 etc ?
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: no, you have to do each partition.
<flaccid> ok ty
<LeeJunFan> actually I see here in the man page for badblocks: it  is strongly recommended that users not run badblocks directly, but rather use the -c option of the e2fsck and mke2fs programs.
<LeeJunFan> apparently even the developers think it's confusing :)
<flaccid> ah ok
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan, it's never good when the *devs* think it's confusing :)
<flaccid> so you recommend just the command you said?
<AWOSDev> yeah
<AWOSDev> Can any of you help me optimize PHP code?
<flaccid> AWOSDev: #php
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, hehe. ./hello_world -c 10 -u18 --bad=yes -f4 --lib-ext --no-printing
<AWOSDev> flaccid, yes but they don't really wanna help me for some reason
<AWOSDev> they gave me irrelevant links
<LeeJunFan> I can't even write a non confusing hello world program. :)
<dennis_> anyone have any luck getting a firewire enclosure with a hard disc inside mounted ? on a FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh controller
<flaccid> i would help but i gotta do something about this hard disk, i'm pissed
<AWOSDev> flaccid, just start fsck and come back and help me if you want :)
<AWOSDev> Aw shoot he's already gone.
<dennis_> flaccid, what's your problem with the hard disc ??
<LeeJunFan> dennis_: not that controller, but my firewire HD and DVD-Writer just work. Well after I got a cable that was worth a crap it just works.
<AWOSDev> dennis_, he's left IRC.
<dennis_> I know the device works I used to access it with my computer when it was winxp
<dennis_> hmm, I shouldn't need to, but I could try booting with it plugged in
<AWOSDev> Will anybody else help me optimize PHP code?
<Healot> optimize PHP itself :)
<AWOSDev> Healot, not exactly what I meant :)
<dennis_> so when do you folks think we'll see flash 9 avaliable ?
<AWOSDev> I mean optimize code I made to run *with* PHP, not code to *run* PHP :P
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: I would but my PHP is rusty. I used to be really good with it but I don't think I've done any PHP in over a year now :/
<Healot> i know, AWOSDev :-
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan, well I mean you could /try/ :)
<BigIron> Goos evening
<AWOSDev> dennis_, I think we'll see it in Edge personally
<dennis_> too bad
<dennis_> guess I'll have to compile it myself when an rpm or some other package may be a avaliable
<LeeJunFan> Well, I realized my PHP was good, and my html was clean, I had no artistic talent, so building good webpages wasn't in it for me, and if I'm not building webpages with mysql I've no need for PHP any more:)
<BigIron> I installed gnucash but can not find it in the menu, how do I update my menu so it shows?
<AWOSDev> Bigiron, kbuildsycoca
<LeeJunFan> BigIron: you can try kbuildsycoca
<LeeJunFan> BigIron: heh
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan, it's MySQL+PHP code :)
<LeeJunFan> but if that doesn't work you might want to install menu and run update-menus
<BigIron> Is that a teminal command?
<LeeJunFan> that will create a debian folder in your main kmenu, it will have tons of apps that were packaged without being kde or LSB aware.
<AWOSDev> BigIron  yes
<LeeJunFan> BigIron: yeah, the update-menus is.
<BigIron> It is not in the deb. menu ether
<LeeJunFan> hrm, I dunno - I use kmymoney now.
<LeeJunFan> I switched to it from gnucash about 8 months ago.
<BigIron> is the kbuildcoca a terminal command?
<LeeJunFan> yes, kbuildsycoca is
<LeeJunFan> it tells kde to rebuild it's config cache, normally is done automatically but sometimes especially with non kde apps it may not work automatically.
<AWOSDev> So LeejunFan it's just a simple PHP+MySQL thing...
<BigIron> I will give it a shot. Thanks a bunch you guys are great.
<AWOSDev> (meaning I'll take what I can get :) )
<AWOSDev> BigIron np
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: what are you looking to get out of optimizing? is it not performing well?
<AWOSDev> well no it's just crappy
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: hehe
<AWOSDev> nested while() loops
<AWOSDev> need I say more?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: that doesn't mean too much, sometimes that's needed. Putting them in functions may make it look cleaner but if you call a function containing a while loop from inside a while loop it's still a nested while loop.
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan can you give me your opinion though?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25128/
<tobias__> gnite all, spread the love!
<BigIron> Kbuildcoca did not make it  appear. I can get it to run by hiotting alt-F2 and typing gnucash. Is there a way I can put a shortcut on the desktop to it?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: man, that's nothing. I wouldn't worry about it - I thought you were going to have like 5 layers deep of nested while loops. hehe
<AWOSDev> LeejunFan, sorry that was old
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: the code is laid out well and easy enough to follow. If you try to use functions it's a good habit to get into, but since you aren't really re-using code there it's not an issue.
<AWOSDev> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25129/  <-- that's the newest version
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: haha! just what I said. eh?
<AWOSDev> Exactly
<AWOSDev> I just had an old copy on the clipboard
<AWOSDev> and since it pasted PHP code I thought it got my new copy :)
<AWOSDev> it's pretty ugly
<AWOSDev> So is there any way to maybe make it easier?
<AWOSDev> I also need those spaces there so each level *has* to have different code
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: well, ugly yes, but functional - yes. I would break that up into functions if for no other reason than readability. When you come back to visit this in 6 months you may take 10-15 mins just to figure out why you did it this way.
<AWOSDev> LeeJunFan yes exactly what I was thinking :)
<AWOSDev> so functions, huh?
<AWOSDev> easily portable?
<AWOSDev> (sorry dumb question)
<romeo__> hello i m trying to convince my friend to use kubuntu .....he will if he can get his webcam to work with kopete....is it possible?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: yeah, just break out each of them and make functions declarations and put them in a .inc.php file
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: I assume you are writing some type of message board with parent_id == parent post, for nested posts?
<AWOSDev> no, categories
<echo1> Hi everyone.  I recently upgraded from the 386 kernel to the 686 kernel (on account of having a Pent M).  Everything works except it broke shut down.  No longer does it save my desktop and half the time it just goes blank screen and doesnt do the shut down process or anythign
<AWOSDev> eCommerce shopping cart
<echo1> 2.6.12-27-686
<AWOSDev> no it isn't for computers but e.g.
<AWOSDev> Computers->Intel->486
<AWOSDev> or
<romeo__> can he use his logitech webcam with kopete?
<AWOSDev> Computers->AMD->K7
<morghanphoenix> ello again all
<AWOSDev> Hi morghanphoenix!
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, did you ever get that networking prob fixed?
<morghanphoenix> no, but I can just use my external hard drive to swap files
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: don't forget to index any column you are using a where clause on.
<romeo__> hello i m trying to convince my friend to use kubuntu .....he will if he can get his webcam to work with kopete....is it possible?
<morghanphoenix> It's FAT32, so no problems with her windows XP
<morghanphoenix> I've seen it done, but I don't know how.
<romeo__> anybody?
<morghanphoenix> I know it's possible
<morghanphoenix> but not how
<morghanphoenix> my friend has his going
<AWOSDev> LeeJunFan, can I do that on a table already made?
<Dr_willis>  just mount the thing.
<Dr_willis> linux can read/write to vfat :)
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: I think with what you are doing there - building an information tree (so to speak) nested whiles were the way to go, but I'de break them up into functions still for readability.
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: yeah, you can add index to existing.
<AWOSDev> Okay
* morghanphoenix is listening to "Saturday Night Special" by Lynard Skynard on Downloaded [amaroK] 
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: alter table X add index ... blah blah - I forget the exact syntax.
* unix_infidel wishes ram was less expensive so he could actually use vmware :(
<morghanphoenix> I wish my RAM slots would take bigger DIMMs than 512
<Dr_willis> fold them in half. :)
<unix_infidel> morghanphoenix: i only have 1x512 in this box right now, its unbearable.
<morghanphoenix> Even if I had the cash I couldn't go over a gig on my machine
* AWOSDev is listening to nothing
<morghanphoenix> I have 2 128s
<morghanphoenix> Good thing I have a gig of swap
<morghanphoenix> I use most of it
* Dr_willis is jamming to weird al 'straight out of lynwood'
<AWOSDev> I have 2 128s
<morghanphoenix> Lynwood? As in Washington?
<AWOSDev> I have 2 128s, run Apache2 MySQL and multiple Konqueror tabs, and am only using 100M of 500M swap :)
<morghanphoenix> I do lots of encoding audio and video
<morghanphoenix> It seems to eat it up quick
<unix_infidel> morghanphoenix: try doing all that you do in linux on windows and then see how much swap you use.
<AWOSDev> I'm listening to nothing because my mixer broke :(
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: just for your own devel use right? you can edit apache's and mysql.cnf to use less ram even. If it's just for devel purposes you don't need to give it a lot of ram.
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel - THANK you!
<unix_infidel> ?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: not to mention apache probably starts a few copies of itself.
<morghanphoenix> I'm probably going to try and pick up more junk boxes for a seperate mail and web server.
<AWOSDev> LeeJunFan yes Apache has 6 copies and yes it's only for my dev use - I have a hosting provider using FreeBSD/Apache/MySQL/PHP (FAMP) so I'm deving on this one
<fulat2k> hi folks, how do i change konqueror's behaviour to dbl click instead of single click?
<AWOSDev> Oh yeah I also have KDevelop, two Konsoles and of course Konversation runnign :)
<LeeJunFan> hell, I've got ssh, ftp, bind, postfix, apache, mysql, amarok, konversation, kopete, and XGL/compiz and it's using under 256M of ram.
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel, I was thanking you for comparing Linux and Windows' swap usage :)
<morghanphoenix> Thoggen seems to eat it up most of all, know any better dvd rippers?
<AWOSDev> LeeJunFan I have all that too
<AWOSDev> minus the XGL
<unix_infidel> AWOSDev: its not necessarily swap usage its memory mangement.
<unix_infidel> and the amount of memory apps require.
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel true
<LeeJunFan> granted all of my 1G is actually being used, for cache.
<AWOSDev> unix_infidel one time on my laptop, I had Firefox open for a few days.  "Windows has run out of kernel memory pool space."  NOT KIDDING.
<AWOSDev> Meanwhile I had my Linux computer on 20-some days straight with barely any swap used.
<AWOSDev> TAKE THAT XP!  :P
<morghanphoenix> I can't immagine using firefox again
<LeeJunFan> I don't know if it still does but I've heard from many people - some recent - that firefox on windows leaks bad.
<unix_infidel> morghanphoenix: compared to?
<blueblood> ok i'm pressing yes about 1 million times with the disk check
<morghanphoenix> I got hooked on opera
<NDPowerBook> Anything's better than IE :-)
<morghanphoenix> Had to install java again, but since then it's been perfect.
<morghanphoenix> About twice as fast as firefox on load time.
<LeeJunFan> IE == infectious executor
<mini_gamer1896> fulat2k, go to k menu>system settings>mouse>and select double click
<morghanphoenix> Just wait, firefox keeps getting more an more popular it'll be just as bad.
<LeeJunFan> morghanphoenix: except that firefox issues are fixed within 24 hours of exploit discovery.
* morghanphoenix is listening to "Flirting with Disaster" by Molly Hatchet on Downloaded [amaroK] 
<morghanphoenix> Well, not as bad as microsoft
<morghanphoenix> that's not possible.
<mini_gamer1896> lol, true
<morghanphoenix> I hate IE specific websites.
<fulat2k> mini_gamer1896: omg... thx dude.  how could i have missed that {g}
<mini_gamer1896> np
<mini_gamer1896> unfortinately, i have to install ie so as to work on universal web sites for a class
<AWOSDev> LeeJunFan how does this look?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25134/
<morghanphoenix> anybody had experiance hooking up a PSP to linux?
<AWOSDev> Um yeah Firefox definitely leaks on Windows
<AWOSDev> BADLY.
<flaccid> so my questions are now in regard to backup.
<flaccid> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<flaccid> hmm
<flaccid> in general, the only thing you have to backup is your home dir in the case of 'you don't mind doing a reinstall of the OS and binaries' ??
<flaccid> but if you wanna backup the OS, do a disk image as well ?
<LeeJunFan> AWOSDev: looks better, personally I prefer functions before the main, but then I'm just old school I guess.
<AWOSDev> LeeJunFan I just put it there so I could pastebin it without all the fluff
<AWOSDev> I like functions before main too :)
<flaccid> anyone, any thoughts?
<abortd> how can i change the size of the text inside of windows with kubuntu?
<echo1> Hi everyone.  I recently upgraded from the 386 kernel to the 686 kernel (on account of having a Pent M).  Everything works except it broke shut down.  No longer does it save my desktop and half the time it just goes blank screen and doesnt do the shut down process or anythign (2.6.12-27-686) (Kubuntu)
<LeeJunFan> flaccid: you may want to get /var if you have mysql databases, email, etc... And /etc may help you get your system settings back to snuff. like xorg.conf especially.
<LeeJunFan> !fb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<LeeJunFan> echo1: read what ubotu just said ^^ try turning off framebuffer.
<mini_gamer1896> abortd: ctrl + "+" to lower ctrl + "-" | it may only work with konquerer
<flaccid> LeeJunFan hmm true
<abortd> how can i change the size of the text inside of windows with kubuntu?
<flaccid> abortd: kcontrol
<flaccid> is one way
<echo1> LeeJunFan: but it seems that framebuffer deals only with the screen - what about it actually not shutting down/saving my state
<abortd> sweet
<abortd> couldnt find that
<abortd> thanks flacid
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know how to get linux to recognize my PSP, all I get on web searches is crap about trying to port linux to the PSP.
<Dr_willis> I just plug the psp memory card into my usb reader.
<LeeJunFan> echo1: it could be that still - as it switches from X to console - ie, a brief moment between your desktop and kdm login, framebuffer could be interfering with it.
<LeeJunFan> I've had framebuffer do all kinds of crap to me.
<Dr_willis> cnt say that ive tried pluggint the psp itself into the usb slot.
<Dr_willis> but it should show up as a usb drive. when you enalble the usb support on the psp
<Dr_willis> guess i could try..
<echo1> hmm k
<LeeJunFan> echo1: might also try turning off apic, but that's generally bootup - not shutdown problems.
<flaccid> !dar
<LeeJunFan> !apic
<ubotu> dar: Disk ARchive: Backup directory tree and files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 357 kB, installed size 928 kB
<Dr_willis> but i dontknow where my psp cable is at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> I don't have a reader, need to use the psp as my reader, it doesn't even seem to be there when I plug it in.
<LeeJunFan> hrm.
<LeeJunFan> gnight.
<flaccid> can dar backup to network and not optical drive?
<echo1> I *think* I had a kernel panic once that said apic was the problem, but i rebooted and the problem went away
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,  you are enableing the 'usb' support on the psp in the psp menu's ?
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<Dr_willis> enable that.. then plug it in.. perhaps
<morghanphoenix> will check, gotta grab the PSP again
<benkong2> can I just have kubuntu install instead of going through the livecd? something like install vga=792
<morghanphoenix> worked
<morghanphoenix> shows up as an iPod though
<morghanphoenix> lol
<Dr_willis> :)
<morghanphoenix> I knew it should work, if the passport and the ipod worked.
<ZEN2_> hey dr
<morghanphoenix> now back to my daily question, know a good program to reencode mp3s?
<manuel_> A ver si me aclaro
<Dr_willis> reencode them to what?
<ErichK> Where can I download amarok visualizations?
<morghanphoenix> constant bitrate 128k MP3
<ZEN2_> i got a really dumb question for you 2 of them to be correct .... i installed samba and wine before now i wanna use them in the menu's ... how do i find them to use and configure
<Dr_willis> what do you expect 'samba' to do from an icon?
<Dr_willis> its a server.
<ZEN2_> lol
<Dr_willis> wine - is used to launch specific .exe files
<ZEN2_> but i cant find wine either
<morghanphoenix> wine.cfg
<Dr_willis> so make a launcher to launch what you want
<morghanphoenix> or was it winecfg
<ZEN2_> oki
<ZEN2_> thanks
<Dr_willis> i think if you use wine to run an installer.exe it will add icons to the menus.. or was that cedega
<morghanphoenix> WINE slowed my computer down so much it was unuseable, probably just the jusk hardware though.
<morghanphoenix> *junk
<morghanphoenix> I HATE these microsoft natural keyboards.
<mini_gamer1896> why haven't i used opera before?!?
<morghanphoenix> always hitting the wrong keys or leaning on the print screen key
<mini_gamer1896> the latest version is a beaut
<morghanphoenix> I didn't know about it untill an evangelist came on the firefox boards
<Dr_willis> i still perfer firefox to opera
<morghanphoenix> Everybody flamed him off, I switched to opera
<Dr_willis> i got too many firefox extensions  that i just  gotta have
<Dr_willis> That Nintindo Wii - is to be able to run Opera. :)
<morghanphoenix> I like widgets better, they've never made me have to load in safe mode.
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever had that issue with firefox .
<abortd> flaccid: cant find it in there
<Dr_willis> I just want ad killers! and flash Killers!
<Dr_willis> and GreaseMonkey is fun
<morghanphoenix> never used greasemonkey, but don't get ads with opera and only get flash if I want it.
<mini_gamer1896> adblock + g-set updater + flashblock, what else do you need for ff?
<ZEN2_> have you tried soundkonverter yet
<abortd> how can i change the size of the text inside of windows with kubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> yeah, and mBox, need something that won't pitch a fit when I tell it I want 40gigs of MP3s converted while I'm asleep.
<morghanphoenix> I can do it with mBox, just one directory at a time, and its slooooow
<unix_infidel> abortd: what do you mean change the size of the text?
<unix_infidel> for a ms word file?
<morghanphoenix> plus it loses files if thier names don't fit it's ideas of what a name should be.
<abortd> like when i go into adept the text is all huge
<abortd> i changed it before
<abortd> but i forgot how
<morghanphoenix> that's another opera plus, page zoom is part of the browser, not an add on.
<Dr_willis> mini_gamer1896,  i like that weather extension also.. and thers a video downloader extension thats nice
<morghanphoenix> I use the touchthesky widget for weather.
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: weather extension for firefox?
<Dr_willis> or look out the window. :)
<unix_infidel> that rquires firefox to be open though?
<unix_infidel> :P
<unix_infidel> why not use a docklet or something?
<Dr_willis> its never closed. :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: you spend too much time in X good sir.
<Dr_willis> actually i think i installed several kde dock applets today - lets see if that was  there
<morghanphoenix> you keep the cache on in ff?
<Dr_willis> too much time on IRC..
<unix_infidel> that too.
<mini_gamer1896> hehe
<Dr_willis> hmm... dont see any weather applets for the panel.
<morghanphoenix> console logins for MUDding pleasures
<Dr_willis> seen some SuperKaramba apps for it
<morghanphoenix> Ooh, and I like lynx
* Dr_willis hits morghanphoenix  over the head with a 9600 baud wyse serial terminal.
<morghanphoenix> Only thing superkaramba does on my system is keep that system monitor up.
<morghanphoenix> lol
<morghanphoenix> baud, that's been a while
<morghanphoenix> I mis my overnight downloads for text files.
<morghanphoenix> Why'd they have to go and give me DSL?
<mini_gamer1896> <grin>
<mini_gamer1896> hey, some of us have ready access to T1
<mini_gamer1896> or above
<morghanphoenix> Like the slowskis from those comcast comercials
<NamShub> hmm would s/dapper/edgy in sources.list work or is it more complicated than that?
<morghanphoenix> That'd be nice, I can get them at school or the library, but there's so many people on those networks my DSL is faster.
<[-KaSatKa-] > WHat music players have visualizations?
<morghanphoenix> Windows Media Player?
<[-KaSatKa-] > For linux
<morghanphoenix> Sorry, that wasn't funny
<larson9999> 3 1/4" floppies are so flaky.  the work in some drives but not others it's so bizarre
<morghanphoenix> I want my floppy drive to automount my disks
<[-KaSatKa-] > If you mention anything with windows in it again, i might have to kill you
<morghanphoenix> Hey, that's the only two areas I give windows credit in
<morghanphoenix> media players and games.
<mini_gamer1896> iTunes is better
<larson9999> i don't use windows media player even when i'm in windows
<[-KaSatKa-] > I think linux has better media players, i'mjust looking for one that has visualizations
<morghanphoenix> I had winamp, gotta love those skins
<[-KaSatKa-] > And i'll have to give you games
<[-KaSatKa-] > That's the only thing linux looses at
<morghanphoenix> I miss UO
<abortd> how can i change the size of the text inside of windows with kubuntu?
<larson9999> i'm plenty happy with linux and games these days
<Dr_willis> "SecondLife" has a linux client now. :P
<mini_gamer1896> abortd: have you checked the forums?
<morghanphoenix> MMORPGs?
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, haven't seen second life yet.
<Dr_willis> Does Second Live really qualify as a MMORPG.. :)  its sort of... weird.
<Dr_willis> Its free so  its fun to mess with
<Dr_willis> and you can always spend $$ if you like it.
<morghanphoenix> Only thing I can get to work is MUDs and RuneScape.
<arunkale> umm i don't see fonts properly in flash
<NamShub> hmm amarok is not in edgy?
<larson9999> i always wonder about the linux user and games.  is he willing to pay what he does for games in windows and complaining because there aren't many commercial options?  is he comparing the free games in windows to the free games in linux?
<morghanphoenix> My girl wants kubuntu on her computer but her school's website doesn't support it.
<mini_gamer1896> does it support opera?
<morghanphoenix> Nope, I wanna buy Linux games.
<mini_gamer1896> konquerer is pretty limited
<morghanphoenix> I do very much prefer the free linux games to the free windows equivilants.
<morghanphoenix> I can't spell
<arunkale> How do I get fonts to display properly in Flash? Arial is displaying as Times New Roman for me
<knapper> Does anyone know how I can install this package: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kwin-baghira ? Maybe through a repository?
<boris55> schools web site won't display in firefox?
<morghanphoenix> Nope
<arunkale> knapper: just do a sudo apt-get install baghira
<morghanphoenix> IE specific
<arunkale> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morghanphoenix> At least she can log on in Opera
<knapper> arunkale, im trying to get the baghira sidebar in konquerer, but it is only working the unstable version.
<larson9999> i like linux because i can do everything with a free program.  i'm not planning to pay for personal use software ever again.  or charge for it for that matter. except for donations
<arunkale> ah
<knapper> working in the unstable version
<mini_gamer1896> morg: *sigh*
<mini_gamer1896> there are ways to get the older versions of ie to run under wine
<morghanphoenix> Just won't let her into the classrooms
<boris55> public university?
<knapper> arunkale, do you know if there is a repository that contains that version (unstable)?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah
<arunkale> no, i dont know
<abortd> how can i change the size of the text inside of windows with kubuntu?
<boris55> I hate that. my stock broker only supported IE and now they support firefox.
<boris55> i fooled them by telling konq to announce itself as ie 6. worked.
<morghanphoenix> She goes to school online, says it needs Win2k and IE6.
<larson9999> win2k?  not just win?
<morghanphoenix> I should set opera to do that for her schools page only and see if it works.
<morghanphoenix> I think that's just for the classes that have software, hers are all web based so I think it's just win for her.
<larson9999> you can try ie4linux.  that works on quite a few sites for me.
<boris55> I would find a whole mess of people and complain. LOUDLY
<arunkale> anyone? fonts in flash?
<boris55> maybe you need to add windows fonts to your system.
<mini_gamer1896> ie in linux here
<mini_gamer1896> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=206833
<morghanphoenix> Her school's in bellevue, right next to redmond, think it's a conspiracy.
<mini_gamer1896> can't test it right now due to processing power/time
<knapper> can anyone tell me if there is such a thing has a kubuntu unstable repository? I'm looking for a repo that contains the unstable version of kwin-baghira.
<larson9999> mini_gamer1896, what do you mean older?  ie6 runs fine
<knapper> arunkale, check and see if you have 'gsfonts-x11' and then dpkg-reconfigure gsfonts-x11
<mini_gamer1896> larson, sry, looked earlier today myself and caught a different bunch of pages
<romeo__> well ifinaaly figured out how to get my logitech webcam working
<boris55> on kubuntu? do tell.
<romeo__> install jasper and jasper runtime et voila
<morghanphoenix> I'm working on getting my wintv card running
<arunkale> knapper: Yeah, it's installed, how do I reconfigure it properly?
<romeo__> i t in adept all ready
<morghanphoenix> Anybody ever tried MythTV?
<romeo__> open kopete and go to device and you ll see your ugly face
<romeo__> i saw my ugly face
<romeo__> scared me at first
<romeo__> but i m getting used to it
<mini_gamer1896> whoa!
<morghanphoenix> It'd scare me if I saw my face on the computer screen
<mini_gamer1896> just found a free MS support tele #
<arunkale> knapper: dpkg-reconfigure gsfonts-x11 didnt help
<arunkale> maybe i should restart x?
<romeo__> well goodnight all and to all a goodnight
<Admiral_Chicago> mini_gamer1896, can i have it
<flaccid> what can i use to scan fat partitions for badblocks
<flaccid> i guess badblocks directly this time
<travioso> everytime i install something in adept, when i view package with dpkg say can't connect to x-server / vid problems..  any simple fix to that?
<flaccid> travioso : pastebin the error
<mini_gamer1896> admiral_chicago, one min
<mini_gamer1896> admiral_chicago, ok, this for at least ie7 | 1-866-876-4926
<mini_gamer1896> and i can't guarentee that it's totally free either
<mini_gamer1896> sryy
<travioso> alright..  gimme a minute..
<mdr> OMG!  Fresh install, the  "open terminal here" is missing from the right click menu in the konqueror file browser.  Boy, I miss this one, how do I get that sucker back.
<lebifteksauvage> last beta is awesome
<lebifteksauvage> faster and major bugs go away
<travioso> actually, regarding the video problem, i think i accidentally installed an ATI driver for an Intel videocard (on board Dell)
<travioso> X lags alot.  on a 2.2ghz celeron
<travioso> part of the easyubuntu package.
<pedro> kde brasil
<pedro> algum canal do kde pra brasileiros??
<pedro> kubuntu-br
<travioso> how can i change KDE's video driver?
<notech> its not kde's, its the X driver. you can run drakx11 as root
<notech> probably something in kcontrol somewhere though to do it
<notech> heh, ignore my first response. forgot which channel i was in. sorry.
<arunkale> my fonts dont show properly in flash, i have gsfonts-x11 installed
<Arlington> Hi! I'am new here som i might aswell present myself. Jonas, 22, Gothenburg/Sweden
<Arlington> I need help on running/installing from the live cd.
<nixternal> hiya Arlington!  Welcome to Kubuntu! We are glad to have you here!
<nixternal> i can see if I can help, even though I haven't installed from a LiveCD in a long time
<Arlington> well it's not really live cd connected i think. i bott my cd and it works fine. the kernel is loaded and when kubuntu is trying to start X it gives me the atal error "no screens"
<Arlington> i have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver x-org
<Arlington> configuring booth with vesa and vga as graphicscard. because i read in the forums about problems with ati graphics.
<arunkale> how do i rip songs to mp3s
<arunkale> songs from a cd
<Arlington> nixternal?
<nixternal> sorry
<nixternal> i have all kinds of things going on here, lagging like crazy
<nixternal> what card do you have, video card?
<nixternal> i am using an ATI Radeon 8500, and never had an issue of that sort
<Arlington> ati radeon x800gt well when it says no screen maybe it's my flatscreen with dvi connection that is the problem?
<nixternal> no, because im using the same here
<nixternal> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<nixternal> see that link?
<nixternal> i want you to paste the contents of the following there, and then give me the link after you submit
<nixternal>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Blacken> Is there a problem with the Kubuntu 6.10 beta liveCD installer? It pinwheels once I select a city/timezone, but never progresses.
<Arlington> what is it that you want me to paste? :-)
<nixternal> it is your xorg log..it is located ->          /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nixternal> are you familiar with konsole and the command line?
<Arlington> i haven't installed kubuntu so how i'am i to paste and the bring it up in windows?
<Arlington> :-)
<nixternal> gotcha
<Blacken> Is there a problem with the Kubuntu 6.10 beta liveCD installer? It pinwheels once I select a city/timezone, but never progresses. Is there something I'm missing?
<nixternal> well that log will tell me exactly why your xserver won't start
<nixternal> Blacken: sorry, i meant to answer you...i haven't heard of any
<Arlington> i guess it is a driver problem.
<Blacken> nixternal: Neither have I, I STFW'd before hopping on.
<nixternal> have you tried https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+sources/ubiquity
<Arlington> well it says : fatal errors: no screens :-)
<Blacken> nixternal: Is there a way to install from command line without burning the alt-cd?
<nixternal> i just pulled that url from my butt, so it that works ;)
<nixternal> not with the LivecD that I know of
<nixternal> which is kind of crazy if you ask me
<Blacken> Arlington: 'no screens' probably means it doesn't recognize your heads--your video card.
<nixternal> x800gt shouldn't have a problem i wouldtn't think with a dapper disk
<Zaire> I got a big problem I broke my kubuntu install by trying the edgy upgrade thing
<Arlington> okay. but i tried to run it as vesa... didn't work
<nixternal> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Zaire> yea
<Blacken> nixternal: I'd agree, there should be default drivers at least...I'm running an x1300 ATM and it works, albeit not widescreen.
<Zaire> only after changing my sources over to edgy
<Arlington> te config application i text prompt recognises the card :-/
<nixternal> there you go..so i can bet the 800 will work just fine...i would like to see the Xorg.0.log
<Arlington> i dunno how to get it here hough
<Arlington> though
<Zaire> Im running the live dvd at the moment but I was wondering if I could access the files from my broken install from here so I could back them up
<nixternal> i hate dist-upgrades...i hope this isn't the start of everything breaking... Zaire, let me find a residnet dist-upgrade expert, who wrote up and article earlier on it..if he is still alive
<Blacken> This is seriously bugging me. the installer has been in a wait state for nearly ten minutes.
<nixternal> yes Zaire, you can mount your hard drives from the livecd
<Blacken> Zaire: You can mount the hard drives from the liveCD.
<Zaire> how would I mount my HD
<nixternal> Arlington: can you boot and run the livecd w/o any issues?
<Arlington> no that is what's the problem. i can't run the llive cd...
<nixternal> ahhh
<Blacken> Zaire: What is the hard drive's location?
<Arlington> i get to the menu where i choose what to do ie.  run install and so forth,
<nixternal> does it crash out to the terminal?
<Arlington> and after that the kernels are loading.
<Blacken> Zaire: In /dev, I mean.
<Zaire> Im unsure I just go by defaults since I only have 1 drive
<nixternal> man..i don't think you can log into the terminal with the live cd can you
<Blacken> Zaire: SATA, SCSI, or ATA?
<Blacken> nixternal: Yeah you can.
<Zaire> ide ata
<nixternal> ok/...i don't use live cd's so im lost on their functions
<Blacken> Zaire: What are the partitions looking like?
<Blacken> nixternal: Everything works, to a degree.
<nixternal> Arlington: when it crashes out, and you get the to the # command line, black screne with text
<Zaire> I don't know really
<nixternal> you would type
<Arlington>  and then when the next screen comes up, X loading screen i assume it hangs and i use Ctrl-alt-F1
<nixternal> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Arlington> then i use suda startx
<nixternal> but still...you would need to install lynx
<Zaire> my HD is a western digital 160 GB
<Arlington> sudo startx and get the fatal error no screen
<nixternal> Arlington: did you download the CD?
<nixternal> 6.06.1 Dapper correct?
<Arlington> yes and i did cd check in startu with no errors.
<Arlington> yes the latest release.
<Blacken> Zaire: That's irrelevant. You need to look at your partition data. What is your liveDVD version?
<nixternal> do you ahve a good internet connection where you can download pretty fast?
<nixternal> I would like for you to give Edgy Beta a try
<Zaire> my DVD is Kubuntu dapper LTS 6.06
<Zaire> i386
<Blacken> Zaire: Good enough. Go to the KMenu, go to System, click QTParted.
<nixternal> my DVD player is broke, either hardware broke, or Kubuntu Edgy broke
<Zaire> ok
<s> hi
<Blacken> Zaire: Okay, so what do the partitions look like? /hda#?
<s> hi all
<nixternal> hiya s
<Arlington> yeah pretty 100 M
<nixternal> do you mind downloading the Edgy LiveCD and giving it a try?
<s> can anyone tell me how to play MP3s? Amarok, Kaffeine, Totem arent playing it
<Arlington> no i don't :-)
<nixternal> If it works, I can pretty much promise you it is pretty darn stable, and it looks way better than Dapper ;)
<Blacken> s: Google can, I'm not sure that we can tell you that here
<Blacken> s: Search for Easyubuntu
<Arlington> is it that version 6.10
<Zaire> dunno how Im supposed to describe it
<nixternal> Arlington: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/edgy-beta.php
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> Edgy == 6.10
<Blacken> Zaire: There should be a set of partitions there. /hda#. What number is your ext3 partition?
<nixternal> it is sweet...all of the devs are rocking it, and I won't use anything else honestly, except for Edubuntu Edgy ;_
<Zaire> theres an hda1 extended, hda5 etx3 active, and hda6 unknown
<Arlington> slow server though :-/
<Blacken> hda5 is what we were looking for.
<Arlington> nixternal > thanks for you help so far!
<Blacken> Zaire: open a terminal.
<nixternal> Arlington: you could also try torrent, it was decent for me earlier
<Zaire> k
<nixternal> no problem Arlington, I am hoping Edgy works, as I think you will definitely like it!
<Arlington> haven't got anytorrent software atm so i willstick with 256 kbyte/sec.
<twa> I love it
<Zaire> so what next
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, sudo fdisk -l
<Blacken> Admiral_Chicago: He's looking to save data off the disk, not scrum it (yet).
<Arlington> i run xp now and a friend told med to try out Linux as i'am fairly well off with computers and so daren tired of windows all all viruses.
<Arlington> how is teh support for wifi and such?
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, that will list the partition
<Admiral_Chicago> and the type of partiton
<Blacken> Admiral_Chicago: Whoops, you're right, I didn't see the -l
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a reason the -l is there
<Admiral_Chicago> !wifi > Arlington
<Blacken> Arlington: To be honest, being good at XP doesn't mean you'll be good with Linux. You'll need to learn how to STFW for problem answers, if you haven't already. :)
<Blacken> Arlington: However, if any Linux distro's gonna do it, Ubuntu will.
<Arlington> i was good in dosbox so to speak...
<Zaire> linux is a whole new ball game compared to XP
<Arlington> didn't mean good at playing and so.. more hardware related...
<Admiral_Chicago> yea its pretty much a learning experience but I learned more that I though i would
<Admiral_Chicago> like i didn't know a lot of fundamental ways OSes work
<Zaire> actualy the better you are with XP prob the worse your gonna be with linux cause its toaly different lol
<Blacken> It's not "totally different."
<Zaire> more or less though
<Arlington> thanks admiral chicago:-)
<Blacken> On a level that most users of Ubuntu have to deal with, it's pretty similar.
<Zaire> but still how to retrieve my data lol
<Blacken> Zaire: Mount the drive and copy it somewhere.
<Zaire> mount hda5
<Zaire> is that it
<Blacken> No...man mount
<Zaire> Ive never mounted a HD before just cd
<Blacken> (mostly because the syntax has eluded me this late)
<Blacken> It should be "mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /where/to/mount
<Blacken> I may be missing a flag or two though.
<Linux_Galore> dont need -t anymore
<Blacken> AUGH. Why does this installer suck so much?
<Blacken> Seriously, this is broken.
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have Super tuxkart?
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, I think i do
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i do
<Arlington> blacken > is it the 6.10 installer?
<DaSkreech> I downloaded it at work and now I'm home apparently they deleted it from the server
<kraut> moin
<Blacken> Arlington: both 6.10 and 6.06 LTS, hangs and crashes at random.
<Arlington> argh.
<Zaire> that one you gave me didn't work and neither did a plain mount
<Blacken> Zaire: The man page is there. Take a look, it's fresher than I am.
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, I've never had that happen
<DaSkreech> Argh this sucks :(
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: have you disables pnp and power management in the bios
<Linux_Galore> disabled*
<Blacken> Linux_Galore: ...no...why would I disable BIOS management?
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: because it can create conflicts with the kernel
<Blacken> Linux_Galore: The kernel is running fine. The installer's what's hanging.
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: very little in the bios is needed by the Linux kernel
<Blacken> The liveCD installer seems to go off to lunch at random times.
<Blacken> I click continue past a screen, and it pinwheels endlessly afterwards.
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: just disable pnp and power
<nixternal> that is why I don't use the LiveCD all that much..i use it at school though, as I refuse to use Fedora 2
<Blacken> Sigh. Great Linux Development to the rescue, eh? Back in a minute...
<Linux_Galore> was going to say i suspect power management was making the installer hang
<Arlington> nixternal. what can i use instead? the alternate cd? the problem is that i wan't to see what i get before installing
<Linux_Galore> but he left
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, FC4
<Admiral_Chicago> err 2
<Admiral_Chicago> man i'd refuse to use FC6
<nixternal> Arlington: no, you are doing right by choosing the LiveCD..i ahve done thousands of installs, so i am familiar with text-based installs
<Arlington> :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> text based sucks so bad
<Arlington> haha
<Arlington> *lol*
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'm talking to a honey and i'm pretty sure i could get with her...
<Zaire> well i got it to mount something to the desktop but it wasn't my home directory by any means
<Admiral_Chicago> but that's best saved for #kubuntu-offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, what command?
<Admiral_Chicago> like hit up in the konsole and tell me what you used
<nixternal> hehe
<Zaire> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda5 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/
<nixternal> what directory was it?
<Zaire> Im clueless
<nixternal> try the other numbers till you get it ;)
<Blacken> The installer jumped off to hyperspace again...any other suggestions?
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, don't use -t and mount it in /mnt
<Zaire> mnt is empy isnt it?
<nixternal> Blacken: what are you system specs?
<Blacken> nixternal: Inspiron E1505. 1GB RAM, Core Duo 1.66GHz. Not a hardware problem.
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, that is where you should mount it though, mostly so you don't have to go to /home/user/Desktop
<nixternal> because if this is something happening with 6.06 and 6.10, something is up with your hardware that it does't like
<nixternal> well i guess not ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> instead its /mnt/home/user or wahtever
<Blacken> nixternal: I had Ubuntu 6.06 running, dist-upgraded from 5.10.
<Zaire> mount: can't find /mnt/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mta
<Admiral_Chicago> try this
<Blacken> nixternal: Problem was, when I installed KDE on top, it got very very angry.
<Admiral_Chicago> pastebin your fstab
<nixternal> ok then...ubiquity is evil ;)
<Zaire> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste > Zaire
<nixternal> have you tried using an alternate cd?
<mdr> Ok I've reinstalled dapper a couple of times but I nvidia driver doesn't work.  I'm installing nvidia-glx-dev and editing xorg.conf same as i always do.  Weird because dapper was up and running with nvidia 3D on this same box before the reinstall(s). Any ideas why it's now broke and it wasn't before?
<Zaire> I know about pastbin but not sure what your asking me to do
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Name? :)
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: his fstab == bone stock, he is on a liveCD trying to mount his defunct drive
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal, good call
<nixternal> did i miss something?
<Admiral_Chicago> same thing with /mnt
<Admiral_Chicago> no it was i that was lacking
<Admiral_Chicago> mdr, is that the correct driver
<Blacken> Hunh? When did ReiserFS support go out of Kubuntu?
<Zaire> I deff missed something lol
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia > mdr
<mdr> i believe it is
<nixternal> DaSkreech: name? ahahhahaha
<Admiral_Chicago> check it out
<nixternal> i just got it
<nixternal> Foofy Foofy
<nixternal> ;)
<DaSkreech> Not Fooly?
<nixternal> lol no
<nixternal> Flatulating Foxhound
<nixternal> JR was just messing with us earlier I htink
<Zaire> k Im not 100% clueless about linux...its mainly just when it breaks on me
<mdr> why wouldn't it be?  Its not listed as a legacy on the wiki page and I need the dev package to compile bzflag later
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Stupid SuperTuxKart :(
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Blacken> What the--the installer got to partitioning, this time, before hyperspacing...
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, ignore what i said about fstab or pastebin
<nixternal> mdr: what card do you have?  sorry for not scrolling up to find out
<Zaire> so long as I can recover my 1.3 gigs of data lol
<vega-> any idea why i have to do chmod a+rw /dev/sg0 to be able to burn with k3b as normal user? (dapper/edgy)
<Blacken> Zaire: Where exactly do you plan to store that data?
<unix_infidel> anyone know if a domain registrar will let you have subdomains at no cost?
<mdr> FX 5200 generic
<vega-> shouldn't have to do this
<Zaire> DVD or my ftp depends on which works best lol
<Zaire> or at all lol
<Admiral_Chicago> mdr, same as me
<Admiral_Chicago> mine works perfect
<Admiral_Chicago> even on XG?
<Admiral_Chicago> XGL
<nixternal> vega-: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cdrecord
<nixternal> thens elect no
<nixternal> try that
<mdr> mine used too  on this same box
<Blacken> Zaire: I'm not sure how well you can burn a DVD under the liveDVD...especially when you're using your drive to run the DVD. :p
<Zaire> thats the tricky part lol
<Zaire> I hope my ftp is up to it
<Blacken> Hmm, the partitioner finally got its act together.
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<cpk2> Zaire: if you have another computer like a laptop together you could easily back up the data to the laptop via a crossover cable
<nixternal> i think that is the funky nvidia command i use to get my driver working
<mdr> ah
<nixternal> actually..let me check my other system
<mdr> ok
<Zaire> nope don't have a laptop jut my kubuntu server
<Zaire> to get nvidia working you need to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then once you have that type sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ZeeO> hey how come when i try to set up kismet it can't find Gcc?
<ZeeO> fresh kubuntu install
<ZeeO> do i need to setup gcc
<ZeeO> ?
<Healot> yup
<cpk2> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Healot> install build-essential if you need the compiler toolchain
<Zaire> so how do I get my data then :S
<mdr> I did those things (sort of)  I installed the nvidia-glx-dev  instead and the sudo... enable barfed so I just edited xorg.conf manually
<Zaire> enable is only for glx
<nixternal> mdr: do the ->    sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nixternal> when that is done
<nixternal> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<nixternal> restart x and you will be good
<mdr> cool
<Zaire> my server has an FX5200 in it
<mdr> can i still do the dev package though?
<cpk2> mdr: do you have the correct "nv" or "nvidia" whichever you are supposed to be using in xorg
<nixternal> you can add the dev package after nvidia-glx
<mdr> k
<nixternal> i don't think the dev package depends on the nvidia-glx package
<Arlington> well thanks all i'am off to school. gonna try the edgy install tonite(to my girlfriends big dissapoitnment :-))
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, try changing the directory
<Zaire> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> do a sudo umount /dev/hda#
<Zaire> k
<Admiral_Chicago> and remount but don't use /home/user/desktop
<mdr> ok i did those things "nvidia-glx is already the newest version" and sudo nvidia-glx-config enable didn't produce any error(s)
<Zaire> it won't let me mount it
<Blacken> Ugh. This thing needs to finish. I want to go to bed.
<mdr> nixternal:  I'll hold my breath and restart x.
<Blacken> Does 6.10 have the new writable ntfs driver?
<nixternal> it should work just fine..i just did here on my edubuntu machine and it worked
<nixternal> i just need to shut of the nvidia splash
<nixternal> someone explain why my gf4 mx440 fps > ati radeon 8500 fps
<ZeeO> .
<Zaire> dunno but without the directory added to the end of that mount command its useless
<Arlington> *gone*
<Blacken> Does anyone have a quick and dirty grub.lst entry handy for a generic Windows boot? For some reason, the installer isn't seeing mine.
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, no use like /home/user/Newfolder
<vega-> any ideas why i'm able to change screen resolution with one user on my laptop but not with another on the same machine
<Admiral_Chicago> create a new folder
<vega-> both users are in same groups
<nixternal> im guessing mdr didn't have any luck
<nixternal> he has been gone for 5 minutes on a xserver restart
<vega-> using kde system settings
<Zaire> its shows the same files in the directory
<lownoma925> Is there any way to have some applications auto start when the machine boots?
<DaSkreech> !seen noisemo
<ubotu> I haven't seen noisemo recently
<DaSkreech> :-(
<DaSkreech> lownoma925: On boot or on login?
<Zaire> this is whats in the directory http://pastebin.ca/185700
<lownoma925> login, sorry
<DaSkreech> !autostart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autostart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> lownoma925: Put the script etc in the folder /.kde/Autostart
<lownoma925> alright
<sakitel> hi
<sakitel> ndiswrapper help?
<Admiral_Chicago> what do the files look like
<Admiral_Chicago> ah nevermind i see the pastebin
<sakitel> i have an error when  i try to use "modprobe ndiswrapper".....
<sakitel> i have an error when  i try to use "modprobe ndiswrapper".....
<mdr> ack dont think the nvidia driver install worked got error messages after ctr alt backspace.
<halt> i have an error when  i try to use "modprobe ndiswrapper".....
<halt> i have an error when  i try to use "modprobe ndiswrapper".....
<Zaire> I need the part of my HD partition that contains the home directories
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, whats the problem that you can't get it back?
<Zaire> I changed the sources.list to edgy and following an ubuntu site and it killed my install
<Zaire> the HD and files are still intact I just can't get a GUI or anything much else to work
<Zaire> and last I checked everytime I tried to transfer a file to my ftp it kept telling me failed to change directory :S
<Admiral_Chicago> can you boot?
<Admiral_Chicago> i mean to the failsafe terminal?
<Zaire> not really I think best I might possibly be able to manage is a recovery boot
<Zaire> Im not even sure I can get a recover console
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, did you do a fsck
<Zaire> don't even know what that is :S
<Admiral_Chicago> file system check
<Zaire> ah umm nope
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to try that
<Zaire> have no idea even how to
<Admiral_Chicago> can you get into the log in screen?
<Zaire> ummm if you mean a GUI login that would be impossible
<Zaire> cli at best
<Admiral_Chicago> no i get that part
<halt> i have an error when  i try to use "modprobe ndiswrapper".....
<halt> i have an error when  i try to use "modprobe ndiswrapper".....
<Admiral_Chicago> but if you can get to the login screen you can choose sessions and if you pick failsafe terminal you can do some edits there
<Zaire> seriously I can only boot to the boot loader and select the recovery kernel thats how bad its broken :S
<Zaire> the others are there but their useless right now
<gratis> after full update i can`t connect to the internet
<gratis> i installed connection one more time but this didnn`t help
<Zaire> if Im being frustrating I appologise its just the first time Ive attempted to retrieve data after killing my install like this
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, can you use an older kernel
<s> hi
<ZeeO> .
<gratis> what i did wrong? i can use kernel *26 but the internet isn`t working here too
<Zaire> I have 2 sets in the bootloader list yea but as far as Ive seen the normal boot kernel doesn't work for either
<Admiral_Chicago> only 2. one recovery, the other non-recovery?
<Zaire> yea I have 2 sets of them the older kernel and the newer one for dapper
<Zaire> 2 recovery and 2 non
<Admiral_Chicago> did you try the other ones?
<Zaire> the old non-recovery yep it was a no gor
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm thats really really odd
<Zaire> yea I thought so to lol
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, you could try the forums...
<Zaire> ummm how do you send a directory via ftp and why would my ftp server give me this message: Faled to change directory
<Zaire> failed*
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea, i don't do very much networking
<Zaire> another wierd thing apt-get -f install doesn't even work to remove the packages causing the problem
<Zaire> I tried using dpkg -r to remove them manually but I could only get 3 of them
<Zaire> the others it said didn't exist oddly enough
<dhq> how do i run my c++ programs
<dhq> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !g++
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<gratis> ok. i have to install kubuntu on other computer, it has 160GB HDD. i need help in what way i should give place to linux partitions- (130GB for 1 linux, 15GB for 2 linux- only for getting support etc., 15GB for windows)
<cpk2> gratis: i am trying to think of how to partition my desktop as well =\
<Admiral_Chicago> Zaire, try asudo ptitde purge
<gratis> who can help me and cpk2? :)
<cpk2> =)
<Zaire> k brb Im gonna try that
<Admiral_Chicago> gratis, use a program to in Windows to partion the 15gb
<Admiral_Chicago> then install kubuntu
<dhq> how do i run my c++ programs  and compile it
<Admiral_Chicago> use QTparted for the rest of the stuff
<gratis> Amiral_Chicago so on free HDD install windows on 15GB? i would rather place linux1 on the 1st place
<gratis> and just left 15gb for linux 2 and 15gb for windows
<gratis> but how to place 2 linuxes on one hdd, that they will not share any partition?
<cpk2> are there any other all in one messenger clients besides gaim and kopete?
<gratis> cpk2 i use psi
<mdr> I uninstalled nvidia-glx and reinstalled. Then "nvidia-glx-config enable" didn't complain at all but its not change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf.  Also still no splash screen on reboot.
<cpk2> i've been trying kopete but it keeps on acting up it seems
<mdr> Isn't that enable command  supposed to change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf?  It didn't.  Also I don't understand why nvidia-glx, reinstalled an old kernel I'd already uninstalled.
<cpk2> mdr: did you set splashscreen to true or whatever?
<cpk2> also are you using the right setting "nv" or "nvidia" whichever drivers you got
<mdr> I'm using nv, i've had several go arounds trying to install the 3d driver.  It's not working
<Zaire> k well that bombed on me
<Zaire> no such command asudo when I tried asudo ptitde pruge
<Zaire> purge*
<Admiral_Chicago> really?
<Admiral_Chicago> no thats not righn
<Zaire> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo aptitude purge?
<Zaire> ah ic lol
<Admiral_Chicago> spelling right?
<Zaire> I just wrote down what you typed before lol
<Zaire> anyway brb i'll try it again
<inam> hi all
<inam> im looking for a "hyperterminal" like application in kubuntu... that i can use to send AT commands to my modem
<Arlington> hi again.
<Arlington> nixternal?
<abortd> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ur0.png can anyone tell me why the text in my Adept is bigger than all my other text?
<cpk2> it feels really self-important?
<abortd> well its wrong
<inam> hi Arlington, can you please elaborate
<cpk2> abortd: looks like kopete is bigger to me
<Arlington> sorry wanted to talk to the user nixternal :-)
<abortd> how is kopete bigger?
<Arlington> well anyway i'am having problems running kubuntu through live cd...
<cpk2> in that screenshot it looks like the kopete menu is bigger to me
<vega-> i'm getting "error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" on EVERY command.. cannot execute anything
<Admiral_Chicago> Arlington, try #ubuntu-chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the channel for our LoCo team
<vega-> the strangest thing is that it is only with ONE user, on the same machine another user works perfectly
<Admiral_Chicago> Arlington, what is so difficult?
<vega-> any idea what file/setting in my home dir could break things this badly?
<bmo> error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory = busted link?
<vega-> bmo: yes, but it just concerns ONE user account
<cfraz89> hi, anyone got aiglx going on kubuntu edgy?
<Zaire> ok so aptitude purge worked in purgin it but I can't fix the install it would seem
<Zaire> when I try apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or any of the others it won't work says there are broken packages
<cpk2> dont you need to do dpkg-reconfigure or something?
<cpk2> or apt-get install -f
<bmo> if there is a "libc" link, either hard or soft, that really doesn't point to anywhere and the user's home directory is in the path, you would get that, vega, but the question is, why would someone make a libc.so.6 link in a home dir?
<Zaire> -f install does nothing cause apt isn't being blocked by a broken package
* bmo wonders how such an error could occur
<vega-> bmo: someone hasn't, i know, it's my account :)
<vega-> this is edgy fresh install with my old home dir
<vega-> so there must be something silly in the home dir
<benjamin> Hello guys. I am looking to get the composite thing of KDE to work on my box. I mean no XGL just shadows and stuff. I have an ATI 9600.
<vega-> bmo: because if i create a new user it works just fine
<Zaire> so how do I fix this problem :S
<cpk2> Zaire: i think there is also a dpkg command that tries to fix brokeness?
<Zaire> would be nice if I knew it :S
* bmo is googling around for vega, and it seems that kind of error is kinda common
* benjamin thinks u can try to apt-get remove apt
<Zaire> ummmm that would break it worse I think
<benjamin> reinstall it using dpkg ;)
<vega-> bmo: yes done some googling also, but couldn't find anything useful
<Zaire> is that even possible and how
<cpk2> Zaire: dpkg-reconfigure -a i think
<abortd> http://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1ur0.png can anyone help me with why adept managers fonts are larger than all other programs?
<Zaire> theres a command dpkg --configure -a I know that much
<benjamin> just find apt.deb , keep it in a safe place. pat-get remove apt , dpkg -i apt.deb
<mdr> Biving up on the nvidia  3d drive.  The attempt has foo barred my sound, it was working 1 hour ago.. Now kmix will always list the nvidia onboard sound (which i dont use) intstead of the SBLive (which i do use).  What to do?
<Zaire> removing apt won't do any good if its a package dependency thats broken for the desktop managers
<benjamin> abortd: to me, all your programs have too large fonts
<jerezwer> yop
<bmo> vega, this is a guess, because if it's every command giving you that error, it's actually bash that is doing it, isn't it?  what happens if you delete your .profile?
<bmo> or rename it
<mdr> Can someone help me with sound, it was working a bit ago but not now.  I've got 2 sound cards, one on board (nvidia) and also an SBLive which I use.
<bmo> mdr: get your mobo manual out and jumper-out the onboard sound
<bmo> unless you actually need 2 sound cards
<mdr> i think i tried that and the sound would always get detected anyway
<Arlington> admiral chicago---> no luck...
<mdr> kubuntu (Dapper) worked great with sound and video (3D) for 3 weeks on this very box.  Now, after many tries and several reinstalls, I  can't get either to work.  Very strange.
<mdr> Nothing has changed
<mdr> Except the OS...
<bmo> I know this is a stupid question, but is one simply muted?
<bmo> ask the obvious
<vega-> bmo: problem solved
<Arlington> sighs. kubuntu dosn't like me.
<bmo> what was it, vega?
<vega-> bmo: i had a LD_LIBRARY_PATH in .bashrc because of an oracle client installation
<bmo> aha!
* bmo files that one away for later
<Arlington> some one who can help me get the live cd to launch?
<vega-> yes :)
<Arlington> someone?
<johan__> hiii
<bmo> arlington - this will sound like a troll on this chan, but knoppix wipes the floor with ubuntu when it comes to live linux cd's.  I used 5.0 last weekend, and it was...coool...
<bmo> rescued 2 machines with it.
<bmo> I was happy.
<Arlington> i'am not intrested in further using the live cd jus wanna see whati'am about ot install...?
<Arlington> to
<Arlington> i'am new to linux and therfor a bit scetchy about the compatibility abd such,,,
<Zaire> umm windows compatibility is very limited
<bmo> arlington: then the only solution is to simply try it and see what breaks.
<bmo> you can't tell ahead of time if you will have problems.  also, remember that this is no longer 10 years ago and plenty of stuff works now
<Arlington> well. how can i install it when it must boot through live cd to get to the install program?
* bmo scratches his head, you mean that the boot disk won't work at all?
<mdr> I think thie asus board has ac97 audio and there is no jumper to disable it.  It seems like i tried to in the bios but that didn't hide it from windows or kubuntu
* bmo has an asus k8v with ac97 audio and it's a jumper on the board itself, mdr
<Arlington> well. how can i install it when it must boot through live cd to get to the install program?
* bmo doesn't like asus's onboard audio, as it's never been good, imo. ymmv
<bmo> arlington: what exactly is the problem?  no X?  no boot from CD?
<Arlington> well. i get to teh menu where i choose to run/install kubuntu, it loads in the kernel... then i think X is supposed to start but it dosn't just sits there with a progress bar and the kubuntu logo. i hit Ctrl-Alt-F1 and try "sudo startx" error is EE no devices and further down. fatal error no screens
<Arlington> i then configure the xsrver x-org
<Arlington> no result :-(
<bmo> have you tried plain-vanilla ubuntu?
<Arlington> no... i'am tottaly nOOb  in linu :-/
<bmo> wait, you're not installing from the desktop?
<Arlington> what do u mean?
<bmo> you don't get to the desktop at all?
<Arlington> no exactly
<Arlington> :-(
<bmo> oh!
<bmo> it could be an apic problem!
<cpk2> Arlington: what about safe mode?
<Arlington> nope. safe mode dosn't work either my screen just goes turns off
<bmo> hit f6 on the splash screen to get a prompt containing the parameters ...noapic nolapic kernel parameter
<Arlington> okay what am i supposed to choose?
<bmo> noapic
<Arlington> okay brb
<zolar> i have a question on kubuntu?
<bmo> hmm...and if it's not that, when he comes back, I'll tell him noapci too.
<bmo> yes zolar?
<zolar> is it ia very stable platform compaired to ubuntu.
<bmo> it's the same platform, zolar
<sloe> its same platform
<bmo> it just has kde
<Zaire> yes kde is better lol
<benjamin> ubuntu dapper release was pretty bad. kubuntu looks more cmplete to me
<bmo> ubuntu to kubuntu --> apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<sloe> you can install ubuntu the add the kde packages and it turns into kubuntu
<zolar> it does not seen to like have both gnome and kde loaded at the same time though
<bmo> no, it eschews gnome
<bmo> for those of us who don't use it.
<benjamin> bmo > i know. but the kde-desktop is better than the gnome-desktop . gnome-desktop doesnt work properly ;)
<sloe> i agree i uninsralled gnome after got kde installed
* bmo is a kde penguinista
<benjamin> hey by the way, cant u guys tell me how to make the kde compiz thing to work ? to get shadows and stuff ?
<bmo> benjamin, I have done that, and I've always gone back to no shadows, etc. heh.
<bmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<bmo> rehi mdr
<benjamin> bmo : i have an old laptop. with a i855GM. i added one repo, upgraded, and i have AIGLX working perfectly, with video and stuff. I dont understand why i cant do that on my kubuntu desktop with an ATI 9600 256 MB
<sloe> install the ati package
<mdr> bmo: rehi?
<bmo> yes, you have to skip past the nvidia stuff on the link I gave.
<rideout> benjamin: AIGLX is not supported on those ati cards, i think
<bmo> rehi = hello again
<benjamin> rideout: no its not supported ;)
<benjamin> bmo: thats not what i am looking for.
<bmo> oh, ok benjamin
<mdr> bmo can you give me the link again?  I got sound working.  Just disabled the on board in the bios, theres no jumperon this A7N8X-E Asus.
<benjamin> bmo: i just want the damn shadows integrated in KDE, no XGL
<Admiral_Chicago> imbrandon, you emailed me about my bug...
<bmo> what, the fake shadows?
<imbrandon> Admiral_Chicago, i do that many many times a day, lol what bug ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Konqueror User Agent being incorrect
<rideout> benjamin: the kwin shadow stuff requires composite to be enabled
<benjamin> bmo: no, real shadows, made by the graphic card, and supported by kde. there is the option in system > desktop
<imbrandon> i a closed the ticket on LP yes ( that inturn emails you )
<Admiral_Chicago> yup
<rideout> benjamin: the usually you can have composite or 3d dri supoort on ati cards, but not both
<benjamin> rideout: i tried that. X wont start for some reason.
<Zaire> I still can't touch my data
<bmo> oh, those.  you have to enable compositing
<AbortD> hm
<Admiral_Chicago> imbrandon, ayways i'm off to bed its 4 AM here
<imbrandon> yup 4am here too, gnight all
<rideout> benjamin: try it agian and pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<Torched> how do i make kubuntu lock our the desktop as it would in windows or something like that
<Torched> when it goes into standby
<Zaire> would it be possible for me to access the fragged install from another install on a diff HD?
<benjamin> rideout ............ ok. see you around soon. i dont have a cli IRC client
<mdr> bmo any ideas on getting the 3d driver to work?  nvidia-glx-config enable seems to have no effect and if i manually edit xorg.conf ("nv" to "nvidia")  I get freeze ups.
<Zaire> would it be possible for me to access the fragged install from another install on a diff HD?
<en1gma> sup all
<Admiral_Chicago> imbrandon, did you notice xubuntu hasn't been released
<Admiral_Chicago> the beta that is
<Admiral_Chicago> you're in bed as so am I
<Admiral_Chicago> later all
<en1gma> im reading this guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto" this section "Installing Ubuntu into the RAID Array" there is a question i have about "I used the LiveCD to boot up" what is he talking about
<en1gma> which live cd
<bmo> mdr: for the screen driver settings, I always fall back on this
<bmo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<en1gma> can someone tell me what he is talking about
<en1gma> in my prev Q
<en1gma> The standard LiveCDs and Alternative install CDs do not yet contain support for fakeRAID. I used the LiveCD to boot up, and used the package manager to download the dmraid package from the universe repository (enable the "Universe" source in the settings of Synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.lst)
<Zaire> would it be possible for me to access the fragged install from another install on a diff HD?
<benjamin> hey i am backk ill pastebin some stuff
<en1gma> im trying to follow this guide (kinda complicated to me anyhow) so if someone could take a sec and enlighten me i would be happy
<bmo> en1gma, KINDA complicated? it _is_ complicated
<en1gma> yea i want to be carefull
<en1gma> i have alot of data i dont want to loose
<en1gma> lose*
<Zaire> I have 1.3 gigs Im trying to retrieve from my drive
<bmo> then experiment on a test machine.
<en1gma> i dont have a test machine...thats why im being carefull
<bmo> then unless you have the data backed up, don't do it, en1gma
<en1gma> here is what im getting at. what is he using as the live cd cause in his very own sentance he says "The standard LiveCDs and Alternative install CDs do not yet contain support for fakeRAID"
<Zaire> if your talking about swaping from dapper to edgy without using a fresh install trust me don't
<bmo> what's there to not understand, en1gma
<benjamin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25146/
<bmo> it's not on the cds
<en1gma> what live cd is he using
<Zaire> I did and Im only running cause Im using the live cd due to fraggin my install
<bmo> he uses apt-get to get the software
<en1gma> apt-get off of what live cd
* bmo makes a wild guess...ubuntu?
<en1gma> idk
* bmo points at the page
<en1gma> he says that dont work
<en1gma> "the standard live cds"
<bmo> en1gma, he is using the ubuntu live cd to boot with and then apt-getting the stuff he needs
<benjamin> bmo, do you remember the name of the guy that was helping me ?
<en1gma> im pretty freaking high right now...i read that like 10x before i realised wtf is he talking bout
<bmo> benjamin, I can scroooool back up
<benjamin> i killed x, so i dont have the scrolling func ;)
<Zaire> I killed kubuntu top that lol
<bmo> sloe, seems to be the name, benjamin
<benjamin> sloe ?
<en1gma> bmo for real...in that sentance he is talking like there is a standard live an alternate live cd and then there was the live cd he used
<benjamin> bmo: strange are u sure ?
<Zaire> his sentences are illogical captain lol
<en1gma> crap
<en1gma> see im not a regular kubuntu user (i used lackware off and on for 4-5years) so i dont know what all differnt versions you have (i found the 2 "standard and alternate") on the ftp
<en1gma> but that 3rd hes talking about idlk
<bmo> benjamin, I think so.  the one who told you that the ATI is unsupported?
<benjamin> en1gma: i saw on a vid the ship it! stuff: there are two CDs in One. One is called Live CD, the other one just install CD. i dont know if the install one is a live CD or the "alternate" we know of
<bmo> en1gma, the first thing you have to do is put down the doobie.
<en1gma> its out
<en1gma> :)
<benjamin> bmo: the one that told me to pastebin some stuff
<bmo> <rideout> benjamin: try it agian and pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<bmo> konversation roolz
<benjamin> rideout... thats it ;)
<benjamin> rideout http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25146/
<en1gma> benjamin yea i was thinking there was something like that cause 1 cd can be both a live cd and an install cd
<en1gma> hmm
<bmo> en1gma, the install cd _is_ the live cd
<Zaire> mines both
<rideout> benjamin: got my attention, i'm back
<en1gma> i gonna look for his name maybe he wrote it and hes from here or #ubuntu
<en1gma> brb
<bmo> rofl
<benjamin> en1gma. maybe they just ship the alternate CD just in case some people have unsupported graphic cards ?
<Zaire> is there any chance that I could access the data on this drive from another install on a diff HD
<en1gma> well see im at the stage where im trying to get that "live cd" hes talking about so i not sure which to dload
<en1gma> im dloading amd64 6.10 alternate
<en1gma> hope that is the one
<cpk2> that is not the live cd
<JohnFlux> Zaire: of course you can access other drives
<benjamin> en1gma. that aint a liveCD
<en1gma> SHIT!
<en1gma> :)
<cpk2> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bmo> zaire: my quest last weekend was to rescue stuff off of drives and burn to DVD.  knoppix and k3b were my saviour.
<en1gma> it figures
<en1gma> im 65% done
<benjamin> en1gma. thats the Breezy like installer
<en1gma> well i gonna grab it anyhow
<Zaire> assuming I can mount the drive so I can access my home directory
<en1gma> ohhhhh
<benjamin> en1gma. or Debian like installer if u prefer
<cpk2> en1gma: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<en1gma> so that is a regular install cd like "standard" ?
<cpk2> en1gma: that link i gave you is the 64bit iso livecd
<benjamin> en1gma: what do u exactly want ?
<cpk2> the livecd comes with an installer
<Zaire> if you get the DVD version of kubuntu LTS it has both live and standard
<en1gma> i think  ihave kubuntu 6.06
<en1gma> already
<rideout> benjamin: have you had x work with the fglrx drivers without composite?
<benjamin> and what do u want ?
<benjamin> rideout: yes
<en1gma> i wanted to get newest as possible cause maybe there is a dmraid update
<benjamin> en1gma: thats useless. dont do that
<benjamin> if there is an update, u already have it ;)
<Zaire> Ive heard that kubuntu really doesn't like to work side by side with other installs
<bmo> en1gma: fooling around with live ...PERISHABLE...data while stoned, _and_ not proving the method on a scratch machine without backing up to other media is....not safe.
<en1gma> alternate cd = "LVM and/or RAID partitioning;
<benjamin> or check near your clock the update icon thing
<benjamin> en1gma: since you have ubuntu already installed, you can do it
<en1gma> bmo yea it will take me long time to do it prob being sober and stoned again
<en1gma> :)
<bmo> rofl
<en1gma> it wont take me no 5mins
<benjamin> you want to reinstall the entire system ?
<benjamin> on those raid drives ?
<en1gma> im running winxp on partition 1 and have a partition formatted for reiserfs just for linux
<en1gma> i not gonna touch part1
<benjamin> rideout: maybe you need my current xorg.conf ?
<Zaire> fine i'll get out my spare drive and mess with another install till I can figure out on my own how to access my damn data
<benjamin> en1gma: you should remove partition one. i suspect malware on it .
<rideout> sure, that might help, i have a few ideas though
<en1gma> HA
<en1gma> well there is about 120GIG a data on besides windows that stop me from doing that
<en1gma> :)
<bmo> wtf was zaire all burnt about?
* bmo shrugs
<en1gma> god i have like (10) total distros laying around here...where is that 6.06 dvd at
<en1gma> no names on none of em
<bmo> and it's not backed up, en1gma?
<en1gma> 120gigs a data i need backed up and i have just (1) dvd-rw
<en1gma> and thats for the distro i was gonna dl
<mioemi> hi fella
<mioemi> s
<mioemi> anybody know about bandwidth manager on ubuntu?
<mioemi>  anybody know about bandwidth manager on ubuntu?
* bmo flings a spindle of dvds at en1gma
<mioemi>  anybody know about bandwidth manager on ubuntu?
<bmo> that's too many to burn anyway
<benjamin> rideout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25148/
* en1gma gladly accepts
<bmo> use a scratch drive
<rideout> benjamin: ok
<en1gma> what is a scratch drive
* benjamin needs some too. still has an NTFS 300 GB partition to format
<bmo> another drive to write to
<en1gma> lol
<en1gma> 650GIG
<bmo> an IDE drive in a USB case is a good idea
<en1gma> noo its more then that
<cpk2> i just spent all day backing up 300 gigs to a 400gig drive via crossover cat6
<en1gma> yea but im a broke bitch
<mioemi>  anybody know about bandwidth manager on ubuntu?
<knubbe> Hello
<en1gma> i dont have a 25cents for a cup of coffee
<m3xican> hola
<bmo> then don't buy weed. :-P
<en1gma> so i have to do it with what i got
<benjamin> bmo: yeah, but no. since your friends in pirated movies/ogg needs cant read reiserFS nor ext3, an external drive is pretty much useless
<mioemi> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<en1gma> oh well thats different ;)
<en1gma> thats in the budget
<en1gma> :)
<mioemi> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<mioemi> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<knubbe> I fell asleep on my keyboard yesterday, and now i cant type in KDE anymore, ive tried both in firefox and in konsole. anyone who can point me in the right direction where to search for the error?
<benjamin> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<benjamin> mioemi, there is your bot friend :)
<en1gma> me google?
<rideout> benjamin: running some tests...
<en1gma> what
<en1gma> google is my home page
<mioemi> can somebody talk to me plz?
<en1gma> and its not "http://www.google.com" it is "http://www.google.com/linux"
<bmo> benjamin: real OSes don't use ntfs
<benjamin> mioemi: u gat luck ompaul is around #ubuntu and not here ;) You would be banned by now
<en1gma> a real os at least installs
<en1gma> ;)
<en1gma> i mean i cant even get damn linux to instal
<en1gma> :)
<benjamin> bmo: I use ReiserFS, which , by the way, is very good
<rideout> benjamin: actually this seems to be a known issue with fglrx 8.25 Xorg 7.0, upgrade to the latest ati drivers
* bmo has installed linux starting with slackware, then Caldera (oh the irony) then SuSE, Mandrake (germans against french!) and now ubuntu
<benjamin> mioemi: what do u exactlty want ?
<bmo> and I have never had any problems ever.
<benjamin> rideout: uh ? i installed the driver yesterday ?!!!
<en1gma> but lucky for (me) i have used linux off and on for since 1999 and i want it bad enough to follow some guide to install it some freaked up way (and risk my windows partition) now that counts for somethign
<rideout> the current driver is 8.29.6, you are running 8.25.18
<Zaire> well figured it out enough to get into a Xubuntu GUI
<benjamin> rideout: well, its the one in the repos !
<bmo> Zaire, what was your problem, mounting drives?
<AbortD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zaire> not mounting I changed the xorg so it said driver nv instead of nvidia
<en1gma> so from this link "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto" at this paragraph "Installing Ubuntu into the RAID Array" and at this sentance "I used the LiveCD to boot up". what ftp link would you recommend for that
<Zaire> I guess the driver got knocked off
<bmo> mkdir foo ; mount /dev/hdb1 foo
<rideout> benjamin: yeah, that is the latest in dapper, if you want composite to work, i think you need to upgrate the the latest driver, there are some docs in the wiki on how to do it
<Arlington> >bmo
<en1gma> in other words what distro
<Arlington> i got it to work :-)
<en1gma> or what cd to what distro
<bmo> oh!
<bmo> cool!
<Zaire> anyone in here know anything network related and probs with ftp servers?
<Arlington> but...:-/
<Arlington> in 4-bit color 640*480 color mode.
<mioemi> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<Arlington> no good view :-/
<Arlington> used the vga driver
<bmo> oh, that's why
<bmo> but it's a start
<Arlington> couldn't use any other though...
<bmo> you can now install, arlington
<Arlington> anye
<benjamin> rideout: it seems i have to update my xserver-xorg . ill try with that, if it doesnt work, ill update the graphic drivers .
<Arlington> no. can't see the whole install winwow
<benjamin> rideout: thx for your help
<Arlington> window
<bmo> the other alternative was to do the server install and then apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Zaire> I keep getting errors from my ftp server saying cannot create directory or error could not change directory
<Zaire> failed to change directory rather
<Arlington> this crap is really getting to me. i've been trying for so long :-(
<Zaire> linux takes time and Ive put my fair share in lol
<bmo> do you know what video driver you _should_ be using, arlington?
<Zaire> Nvidia?
<Arlington> rlfx i think its called
<Arlington> or rflx
<benjamin> fglrx ?
<Arlington> something like that.
<Arlington> yeah
<Zaire> Nvidia?
<benjamin> ATI
<Arlington> althougg ATI
<Arlington> radeon x800
<benjamin> good luck.
<Zaire> ah then nothin I can do lol
<Zaire> if my friend was online I oculd ask him cause he uses kubuntu on his X800
<benjamin> Arlington: whats the problem ?
<Zaire> said it wasn't that hard to get working either
<Arlington> well it would work if i could install it and then apt down the new driver.
<bmo> arlington: even in the old days, if you had an ati card (Mach32) you belonged to the "driver of the week" club and called up OVER MODEM to ATI in Peterboro Ontario for OS/2, DOS and Winduhs drivers.  Ahahahahahahaahah
<Arlington> but since the only vidoe mode that works with the live cd is vga 4bit 640*480 i can't install and i would really like to se how kubuntu looks and works before installing...
<bmo> arlington, use the radeon driver
<bmo> not the vga driver
<benjamin> bmo yeah but those were good graphic cards.
<Zaire> ummm the first computer I used linux on worked fine with ATI and the prob with ATI didn't hit till the newer distro's from mine and my friends experience
<bmo> true, benjamin
<Arlington> there is an ati driver but it dosnt work
<benjamin> bmo: mach32 + voodoo2 on each pci port available :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) better than any nvidia gforce X pro gold shit ever
<Arlington> get no screen error wich means the X can't se what head i'm on
<Zaire> actually redhat 9 works fine with ATI but requires more work to use an Nvidia
<Zaire> I know from personal experience on that one
<benjamin> Arlington: hmmm.... are you sure ure monitor supports the input ?
<gupta> Help! Dns keeps reseting!!
<benjamin> gupta: is this on your server ?
<Arlington> how do you mean i run it now in the same res. an dcolor dept that i wan't to use in X...
<gupta> treid everything.. disabled ipv6, removed enable-updates files, chattr +i doesn't works
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<gupta> benjamin: no my interente conenction is a static ip/dns thing lan based connection
<gupta> tried chmod -w -w -w resolv.conf.. but it still wants to reset!!
<benjamin> Arlingtongupta: ah ! Hey if youre not talking about YOUR ubuntu based DNS server, i think you should better call your ISP ;)
<benjamin> gupta.
<gupta> works on windows
<benjamin> Arlington pastebin your xorg.conf pls
<bmo> I found the perfect chmod.   chmod 000 . (no, don't type that)
<benjamin> gupta. i dont beleive you
<Arlington> how can i do that i'am in windows xp now and all i try to do is run the live cd...
<benjamin> gupta ;)
<mioemi> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<Arlington> when i choose the ati driver the error is EE no devices ----- fatal error no screen
<benjamin> gupta i am sorry i have no idea about what that is or could be.
<Arlington> but when i choose the vga driver X starts although in 4 bit 640*480...
<gupta> here's my dhclient.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25150/
<benjamin> Arlington. yeah. kinda difficult. so u tried to install the ati drivers using the live CD ?
<Arlington> how can i do that=
<Zaire> so now that Im in the GUI is there any possible way to find out how to fix my install
* bmo pulls a solution out of his butt for arlington: if the vid card is an ancient Mach chard, all the Mach cards are 8514 compat, so pick an IBM 8514 driver.
<Arlington> are the fglrx driver on the cd?
<Arlington> no the vidoe card i use is a PCIE ATI Radeon x800gt
<benjamin> gupta netbios ??!!!!!!!!!
<gupta> benjamin: er?
* Zaire urge to kill rising
* benjamin sees bmo is just as much crazy as he is ;)
<bmo> ROFL
<benjamin> gupta: is not netbios an anciant technology used by Microsoft to broadcast domains ?
<gupta> could be I have no idea
<Arlington> *sighs
<Arlington> *sighs*
<benjamin> gupta: its the only thing available on your .conf
<gupta> so what should I change there?
<benjamin> damn i dunno . but try to uncomment all the stuff
<gupta> k. will trty
<benjamin> especially line 3
<Arlington> so there is no one herethat can help me? then if that i a fact i'am off.
<benjamin> Arlington: well, the problem is you are running Windows. so it is a bit difficult to help u out ......
<bmo> arlington don't leave just yet
<Arlington> yeah but the problem is that i don't wanna run windows
<bmo> I am googling, and there is a reason why you can't use radeon drivers for the x800 card
<Arlington> i'am trying to get kubuntu to work
<bmo> it ain't backwards compat
<bmo> one sec, I am going to (obvious) the ATI site
<Arlington> my problems isn't windows related at all
<benjamin> Arlington: just install it using the ati ubuntu driver
<benjamin> Arlington, after that we can really do something .
<Arlington> the ati ubuntu driver dosn't work....
<Arlington> i tol du way up.
<Arlington> that IS the problem
<benjamin> Arlington: the fglrx or the ATI ?
<Arlington> the ATI and the fglrx isn't in the list of drivers in the xserver-xorg configuration...
<benjamin> Arlington: thats normal .
<benjamin> Arlington: you have to DL it
<Arlington> yeah but how do i download driver to the live cd application?
<benjamin> Arlington: wait a minute
<bmo> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894
<llxcamxll> what should i use to watch dvd's
<Arlington> okay let's start over and will explain my problem okay?
<benjamin> Arlington: this is what u want to read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<bmo> llxcamxll: go here: http://www.getautomatix.com.  install automatix.  run automatix.  play cd's, and other things.
<Arlington> i have already read that.
<benjamin> llxcamxll: noooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
<bmo> er, that should be play dvds
<benjamin> bmo: are you crazy ?
<bmo> yes!
<benjamin> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<cpk2> automatix = the devil
<benjamin> "use itr at your own risk"
<bmo> yeah?  and I've been using it ever since, benjamin.
<Arlington> the problem is when using the live cd(as i currently havn't installed kubuntu) i have no internet or anything therefor i'am sitting here thorugh windows trying to get halp.
<bmo> like you said, I am crazy
<benjamin> bmo: i did use it once. never again !
<bmo> how long ago, benjamin?
* benjamin cries everyday since he did that
<bmo> ahahahah
<benjamin> bmo some time ago i admit
<cpk2> Arlington: why cant you get internet?
<benjamin> llxcamxll: YOU WANT TO READ THAT https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29%7C%28formats%29
<Arlington> because i'am a newbie in Linux and i don't know how to do it. i have a hard time doing anything in kubuntu live cd because of the graphic problems limiting me to 4-bit 640*480'
<benjamin> llxcamxll: YOU WANT TO READ THAT https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Arlington> can't se much of the screen you know.
<benjamin> Arlington: that reminds me my old amstrad 8MHz PC
<Arlington> yeah it remind med of ushc mandrakes to but i don't like it anyway.
* bmo doesn't give a rat's behind whether a format is restricted or not.  If I _own_ the DVD, then I _will_ play it wherever I wish.
* benjamin do agree
<Trollinator> grrrr
* benjamin and bmo are just like the best friends ever. they try everyday to hack into the MPAA and the RIAA
<Trollinator> udev is such a piece of useless junk
<zorglu_> bmo: in france it is 3years of jails
<bmo> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894
<bmo> zorglu: they have to catch you first.
<benjamin> zorglu_ no its not
<bmo> and it is my own DVD
<cpk2> i dont think anyone has actually been prosecuted in america yet
<Arlington> and i can't change the resolution because the display module isn't loaded in X of some reason maybe it'slive related?!
<benjamin> zorglu_ it5 is for pirated content or when u rape a girl. just the same.
<Trollinator> fuck udev!
<benjamin> Arlington: hey did you read the page i gave you ? there is the answer!
<Arlington> yes it is the answer if you have already have installed kubuntu?!
<benjamin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Arlington> i read it already
<benjamin> then use it
<benjamin> with the liveCD
<benjamin> it should work (and of course dont reboot)
<benjamin> but i would try to install if i were you.
<benjamin> damn !
<benjamin> guys i have to go!
<bmo> ciao
<Arlington> yes but i don't wanna mess upp my xp install with something that i don't know if I wan't to use...
<benjamin> sry Arlington i cant help more bmo, cya !
<Arlington> bmo. can u help me out?
<bmo> Arlington: if you want a distro that does a lot of handholding, I suggest SuSE, a boxed set.
* bmo points to his collection of SuSE boxed sets
<Arlington> no i don't but i would like to take a look of kubuntu
<Arlington> and i thought it was so much userfriendly that it supported a well known graphics cards
<bmo> your problem is that you have a high-falutin' ATI card that is basically unsupported _and_ backwards uncompatible.
<kay> hello can somebody help me i have no sound under kaffeine and amarok they play but i dont hear anything but kde sounds are there i hear them any idears?
<bmo> and you have to step through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Arlington> :-(
<bmo> kay, have you fooled around with the audio mixer?
<kay>  maybe
<bmo> something might be muted
<kay> i will look
<cpk2> I am setting my partitions on a fresh install and could use some advice I have 1 40G(ide) and 1 300G(sata) I want to at least have / and /home on seperate partitions
<kay> hm.. i had change something sure but how do i get it back is red light good?
<bmo> 10 gig /dev/hda1 30 gig /dev/hda2 mounted as / and /home respectively, cpk2
<bmo> oh wait
<bmo> AND a 300 gig?
<bmo> uh
<bmo> put the 300 as /home
<bmo> split the 40 as /, /usr/local, /etc, and /var
<user_> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<cpk2> bmo: i am afraid of how much space /usr might need
<bmo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<bmo> /dev/hdb1              28G  3.7G   23G  14% /
<bmo> I have never seen / bigger than 6gb
<bmo> and that is all of /usr under it
<bmo> 3.0G    /usr (du -h /usr)
* bmo falls over
<bmo> oh yeah, and cpk2, get another 300 gig to tar everything on /home
<bmo> cheaper than a tape and tape drive
<cpk2> bmo: i have already backed everything important on the 300gig to a 400gig
<bmo> then you are home free, cpk2
<cpk2> i just want to make sure i set up these tables smartly
<bmo> for copying dvd's, make sure you leave enough room, as the default temp filespace for k3b is /tmp (haha!) and if you have /tmp under / and you have not left enough space, you may hose dvd copying.  however, since you have a whole 40 gig to play with, I doubt you will have that prob.
<cpk2> bmo: yeah i guess the question is really what partitions to make besides swap / and /home
<bmo> I would put /etc in a 500 meg part, /usr/local in 10 gigs, and / as the rest of the space on /dev/hda with the obvious space for a swap partition
<user_> I need somw info on bandwidth management on ubuntu
<levdir> Hey. I'm having problems with GLX; when I try to run iTunes with WINE, I consistantly get a "missing GLX extension" error. How can I fix it?
<cpk2> bmo: thank you for all the tips
<cpk2> hopefully you know what you are talking about ;)
<bmo> the reason why /etc is in its own partition is that it protects your settings from being hosed when you format /
<bmo> and my /etc size is only 15m
<cpk2> but /etc doesnt need more than 500megs?
<bmo> no, it's small
<bmo> you could even do it in 50 megs
<bmo> or less
<cpk2> i suppose what i want to do is try to make it so if i format / virtually everything else is still intact
<bmo> I could do it in 20, but that's only 5megs above the current usage
<cpk2> bmo: with this much space better safe than sorry =)
* bmo rembers a time when he could fit an entire linux install _and_ OS/2 on one 250mb drive
* cpk2 wonders how big DSL is
<bmo> oh, and /usr/local deserves its own partition for custom compiled stuff like bzfla
<bmo> bzflag
<bmo> my biggest addiction
<cpk2> also with 1.25 gigs of ram should go with standard 1gig swap or go ahead and have 2gig swap?
<bmo> I have no swap
<bmo> watch
<bmo> bmo@owlcomm:~$ free -m
<bmo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<bmo> Mem:          2012       2000         11          0        301       1104
<bmo> -/+ buffers/cache:        595       1416
<bmo> Swap:            0          0          0
<bmo> heh
<flaccid> nice
<bmo> I have the partition there for when I might need it though.
<bmo> swapon -a and swapoff -a
<bmo> as needed
<cpk2> i would rather use swap for simplicity
<bmo> when you have 2 gigs of ram, swap gets touched very little.  at most, a few K or a couple of MB, as everything else resides in cache
<bmo> but then, there's googleearth
<bmo> if you look at my free -m, there's over a gig of cached "swap"
<levdir> Hey. I'm having problems with GLX; when I try to run iTunes with WINE, I consistantly get a "missing GLX extension" error. How can I fix it?
<bmo> look at www.winehq.org?
* bmo goes there anyway
<cpk2> ok bmo here goes
<levdir> I just came from the WINE support chat, they sent me here because apparantly it isn't a WINE problem.
<bmo> good luck, cpk2
<bmo> heh
<j2daosh> hey, how do i send a message to the would be crackers of my system?
<bmo> use talk?
<bmo> if they're logged in, use talk. heh.
* j2daosh is looking at auth.log and is seeing a bunch of crap that pisses him off
<bmo> "hey you, get offa my lawn"
<j2daosh> nah they haven't gotten in
<cpk2> 20gigs is plenty for / correct?
<bmo> plenty
<bmo> like what?
<j2daosh> cpk2: yeah... i am only using 18
<bmo> people trying to brute force ssh?
<bmo> move the ssh port
<j2daosh> like Sep 29 05:29:03 localhost sshd[5500] : (pam_unix) check pass; user unknown
<j2daosh> Sep 29 05:29:03 localhost sshd[5500] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=196.1.179.217
<j2daosh> Sep 29 05:29:05 localhost sshd[5500] : Failed password for invalid user httpd from 196.1.179.217 port 37731 ssh2
<bmo> oh!
<j2daosh> Sep 29 05:29:07 localhost sshd[5502] : reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 196-1-179-217.nitelnet.com failed - POSSIBLE BREAKIN ATTEMPT!
<bmo> hahaha
<j2daosh> sorry
<cpk2> j2daosh: *only* 18gigs on root?
<bmo> move the ssh port!
<j2daosh> more lines then i thought
<j2daosh> yeah
<j2daosh> only 18 gigs
<j2daosh> most goes in my /home
<bmo> move it to like port 3356 or sommat
<j2daosh> its 22....
<cpk2> i wouldnt call 18gigs only for root
<j2daosh> im using an 80 gig for my native linux, 18 g for /, 59 g for /home and the rest is swap... but im writing all my backups to my windows partition of 160 gigs
<bmo> cripes, what file did I use to move ssh?
<bmo> duh!
<bmo> er
<j2daosh> bmo: i have ssh running on 22... how its trying to get in all all these other ones is beyond me
<bmo> this file
<j2daosh> its never the same one
<bmo> sudo pico /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<bmo> change port22 to port foo
<j2daosh> port foo?
<j2daosh> why ... then i cant get in
<bmo> foo=anything you want
<cpk2> not really sure how to use this partitioner
<j2daosh> oh
<j2daosh> 22 works fine though
<bmo> and that port 22 stuff is all bot generated
<j2daosh> yeah but its become standard
<j2daosh> good point
<bmo> yes, port 22 works, but moving ssh to a high port gets it out of the bots
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> when i change this though its gonna kick me off lol
<bmo> you just have to remember that you have to specify the port when you use ssh
<j2daosh> yeah, i mostly use putty and freenx
<j2daosh> crap
<j2daosh> i will have to change my freenx port too....
<j2daosh> lol ill change the port to 25 :P
<j2daosh> that'll mess with them
<bmo> you can safely ignore the ssh brute force-ers though.  it's just polluting the logs.
<bmo> it's not like people can brute force if you have even a moderate strong password
<j2daosh> yeah im not too worried about that... its just slowing my shit down...
<Rambo3> why not
<j2daosh> whats a port scanner people here use?
<j2daosh> i can play that game too....
<bmo> I use nmap
<j2daosh> mofo biotches
<j2daosh> lol
<Rambo3> nmap
<bmo> be careful though.  I nmapped a phisher and he COMPLAINED TO MY ISP
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> nmap didn't do anything
<cpk2> not really sure how to use this partitioner i guess for label i just put in / and /usr/local?
<bmo> yes
<bmo> oh
<bmo> no
<j2daosh> no
<j2daosh> no
<bmo> that's the mount point
<j2daosh> u need a /
<j2daosh> a /home
<bmo> the label is the disk label
<j2daosh> and a /swp
<j2daosh> everything else will fit into one of those.... mount points go to /mnt or /media
* bmo just uses fdisk instead of gpartd, which is an abomination
<bmo> er
<bmo> gparted
* cpk2 confused
<j2daosh> ok what are you looking at right now cpk2
<j2daosh> tell me your options
<j2daosh> its been awhile since ive powned my system to the point of reinstall
<j2daosh> lol
<bmo> haha
<cpk2> i can "create" at /dev/hda-1
<bmo> hey, as a joke I rm'd /usr to see what would happen
<j2daosh> i think the last time i powned it that bad was when i got frustrated with sudo and chmod 777 the / directory
<j2daosh> my computer SCREAM'ed about that
<j2daosh> lol
<j2daosh> so point to note cpk2... dont do that
<cpk2> hehe i thought you pretty much never should 777anything
<j2daosh> nah
<j2daosh> you can
<j2daosh> i do alot for different user accounts
<j2daosh> sometimes im logged in as one person but i need another persons shit... i chmod it then it dont matter who im in as
<cpk2> so when i go to make partition space i have set it to primary partition ext 3 and was going to label it / and give it about 20 gigs
<bmo> yes
<cpk2> is that correct?
<bmo> yup
<j2daosh> ext3/2/rieser... whatever
<j2daosh> but yeah... thats the general point
<Rambo3> cfdisk for fdisk
<cpk2> and then how do i lable swap?
<cpk2> swap?
<j2daosh> nope
<j2daosh> there should be an option for it
<Electrolyte> Is there a memory leak in aRts?
<j2daosh> what prog you using?
<Electrolyte> artsd is using 757MB RAM :/
<cpk2> the livecd
<munuel> hi
<j2daosh> crap i dont have one of those on me....
<bmo> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06
<cpk2> it still wants a label when i set it to swap
<j2daosh> you should be able to highlight label and hit enter and it bring up your options
<bmo> forfor cpk2
<bmo> for even
<cpk2> thanks bmo
<j2daosh> yeah there you go
<j2daosh> lol
<cpk2> was trying to find something on the wiki and forum but didnt see anything
<esc> hi
<cpk2> hopefully server isnt much different from desktop
<bmo> it's actually not much different, cpk2
<cpk2> bmo: that just says it puts it all on / =\
<cpk2> bmo: you suggested how much space for /usr/local and /etc again?
<bmo> I would put 500 mb for /etc
<bmo> and whatever you feel you might need for /usr/local (compile a lot?)
<bmo> 10 gigs would be ok
<bmo> more than enough for most things
<j2daosh> "/usr and /etc get made by the partitioner from filespace used by / if im not mistaken
<j2daosh> i dont recall setting those mount points...
<bmo> j2daosh you can put them on separate partitions to protect them from footgun action
<j2daosh> ahh
<bmo> say you nuke /   if /etc is all by itself, you haven't nuked your settings
<eeos> hi there
<bmo> and if /usr/local is all by itself, you haven't nuked your special programs
<cpk2> sooo 20gig /    2gig swap   10gig /usr/local     1gig /etc    seperatehd for /home
<j2daosh> i just tar a backup to my fat16 windows part. :P
<bmo> yup
<j2daosh> 2 gig swap!?!?
<bmo> he's got a lot of ram
<Electrolyte> Does anyone at the Kubuntu team realise there's a memory leak in aRts?
<j2daosh> do you have no memory on your system or something?
<cpk2> = to or double ram right?
<eeos> I have got a problem here. If I create a new kubuntu user, every time I log in with the new user
<Electrolyte> After 2 days and 20 hours, artsd is using 740MB RAM - that is NOT right.
<bmo> the rule of thumb is 1.5 to 2x ram
<j2daosh> cpk2: thats the rule of thumb but hold on
<cpk2> i have 1.25 gigs
<j2daosh> how much ram you got?
<cpk2> of ram
<j2daosh> 1.25 g of ram?
<eeos> kde proposes again the user configuration wizard. why?
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> you dont need more then 500 megs of swap
<j2daosh> cpk2: the swap is there only for if you run out of memory... you aren't going to run out of 1.75 gigs of memory
<Electrolyte> Anyone? :|
<cpk2> Electrolyte: just restart it?
* bmo looks at electrolyte's problem
<j2daosh> physical memory mind you... if your a windows user (or ex.windows user...) swap is the equivilent of a windows pagefile...
<Electrolyte> Er, how do I restart it?
<Electrolyte> Last time it killed all system event notifications.
<bmo> init 1
<j2daosh> sudo init 6 lol
<bmo> init 2
<Electrolyte> Eh? :|
<cpk2> j2daosh: its just i would rather be on the safe side, better too much rather than too little =)
<effect> hi all
<bmo> oh!
<j2daosh> its up to you... i just want you to get an understand of how it plays together... so if you decide to install on a 20 gig harddrive you will have enough space for other stuff
* bmo smacks forehead
<j2daosh> Electrolyte: what is the program that is eating the mem?
<bmo> kde restarts programs that you leave open when you logout
<Electrolyte> artsd.
<j2daosh> bring up terminal window
<Electrolyte> And it keeps doing it.
<cpk2> j2daosh: my situation is 40gig for / and /usr/local and whatnot and 300gig for /home so i think I am ok playing it safe?
<effect> i loaded the desktop cd, and i want to install kubuntu in my virtual machine, but i dont get into the install menu only the live stuff
<effect> any idea
<bmo> if you exit out of kde without closing the user editor, the user editor (or any other program for that matter) will magically appear when you login again
<j2daosh> cpk2: yeah you have more then enough space to do whatever you want.... im anal though :P
<j2daosh> yeah bmo
<j2daosh> Electrolyte: once you have the window up, do "ps -ef|grep artsd" (no quotes
<bmo> killall -9 artsd
<bmo> that works too
<j2daosh> or that
<eeos> bmo are you talking with me?
<cpk2> but he will want to start it back up
<j2daosh> im curious what the cpu time on it is
<Electrolyte> Done
<j2daosh> u did what Electrolyte? ps or killall?
<Electrolyte> ps
<abortd> adept notifer tells me there is a update and i click it so it tries kdesu adept_updater and nothing happens can anyone help me?
<j2daosh> ok next to the path you should see a column for time
<j2daosh> is it saying 2 days?
<Electrolyte> No,  00:16:42
<bmo> yes.  don't use kdesu adept_updater.  use apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade from a terminal window.
<eeos> bmo I alway close the user editor, that is the wizard, before log out, so I do not understand why it does propose it again everytime
<j2daosh> ... so in 2 days its only used 16 minutes of processor time.... hmmm
<eeos> bmo unless the time for recording user details is longer than expected
<j2daosh> do a "top" no quotes
<eeos> bmo that is, there is a backgrund process goign on even after closing the user editor window or the wizard
<j2daosh> is artsd at the top of the list?
<abortd> bmo, can i change that command in adept notifer?
<Electrolyte> Second to forth.
<Electrolyte> Using 724MB RAM :/
<j2daosh> ok what is the path
<bmo> abortd: no, you don't change the command, you just use apt-get.  when you are done apt-get upgrading, the little triangle goes away. heh.
<Electrolyte> "/usr/bin/artsd -F 6 -S 256 -a alsa -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f"
<abortd> oh lol
<abortd> thanks
<j2daosh> ok, "cd /usr/bin"
<j2daosh> then do "artsd --restart"
* bmo goes off to run the user editor
* j2daosh is hoping that is the restart command for that app
<Patri_> ui to se abri solo xD
<j2daosh> if not try "artsd restart"
<Patri_> spanish
<Patri_> ??
<bmo> so you go to the k menu, pick system settings, and "users&groups" right? that one?
<j2daosh> if that still dont work kill it with killall -9 artsd and then open it again
<j2daosh> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j2daosh> nevermind
<j2daosh> lol
<Electrolyte> Error: Can't add object reference (probably artsd is already running).
<j2daosh> this bot sucks....
<j2daosh> ok kill it and then bring it back up
<j2daosh> save whatever work your doing
<Patri_> what you from?
<cpk2> alright guys on my 40 gig drive i ended up with 23igs / 12 gigs /usr/local 1.26 gigs /etc and 1gig swap
<j2daosh> usa
<cpk2> did i label all that correctly?
<bmo> SIGKILL, if used, goes last because the grim reaper bears no doubt,
<bmo> cares not if you have prepared your way, and leaves crushed Zagnut
<bmo> nodules in the carpet...
<Patri_> i m girl spain
<cpk2> lol bmo
<j2daosh> how are you doing?
<Electrolyte> Ok, killed it, but when I close the terminal after starting it it closes again :/
<Patri_> who?
<j2daosh> yeah
<Electrolyte> Fresh start of aRts and it's using 11MB RAM though.
<j2daosh> because you have to do "artsd &"
<j2daosh> that will run it in the background
<Patri_> byeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<j2daosh> you part
<j2daosh> by e Patri_
<eeos> bmo the wizard, the one that opens when you create a new user, at the first log in
<Electrolyte> Still not staying open :/
<j2daosh> ok cpk2 im going to paste my direcotry list
<Electrolyte> I'll just logout then back in.
<j2daosh> actually i dont want to flood so ill im you
<cpk2> i just hope i got the labels correct
<cpk2> and that i have enough space for root
<bmo> you have more than enough space, cpk2
<zorglu_> !nas
<ubotu> nas: The Network Audio System (NAS). (local server). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-3ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 90 kB, installed size 284 kB
<zorglu_> !info nas
<bmo> eeos, is this a new install?
<cpk2> did i make those labels correct? and were any of those supposed to be extended partitions? sorry for so many questions but i have never bothered manually partitioning before
<eeos> bmo no but the first time I create a new user
<eeos> bmo sorry the first time I create another new user
<bmo> how attached are you to your kde settings
<bmo> ?
<eeos> bmo apart the user we have always used on this laptop
* bmo proposes the nuclear option
<cpk2> hehe
<bmo> from the home directory.... rm -rf .kde
<j2daosh> cpk2:  yeah your partition names are fine
<eeos> bmo the kde settings of the new user? not attached at all! the wizards changes them everytime!
<j2daosh> bmo: dont do that please
<Electrolyte> FFS, I am sick of X locking up my system when I logout after killing aRts.
<j2daosh> you never know when someone will think your being serious
<j2daosh> and actually do it
<eeos> bmo do you mean I should rm -fR ./kde?
<bmo> no
<j2daosh> see
<j2daosh> lol
<bmo> jeez
<eeos> bmo, sorry rm -fR ./.kde?
<j2daosh> eeos: no
<j2daosh> no
<j2daosh> no
<j2daosh> lol
<cpk2> rm = remove
<eeos> bmo j2daosh why not?
<j2daosh> leave it alone... you delete it and you will have to reinstall like cpk2
<bmo> no
<j2daosh> well not like cpk2
<bmo> oh wait, j2daosh
<eeos> cpk2 yes, I know
<bmo> he would only be killing his kde settings
<eeos> bmo I think so, but then the wizard will start again at the next login
<bmo> which would be automagically generated when he logs in again
<j2daosh> ....
<j2daosh> hold... lemme google that... i dont think that is how that works
<bmo> and somewhere in there, in the bowels of the .kde directories off home, is something that is fubar
<eeos> bmo yes, but why should thta stop the wizard to start again after the login after the next (I am not sure I understood myself :-P )
<bmo> hmm
<bmo> what about nuking /tmp?
<pensacola> where can I get the latest konversation?
<eeos> bmo mmmmmm. why?
<eeos> pensacola sudo apt-get install konversation
<pensacola> yeah but that isn't the latest
<eeos> pensacola :(
<pensacola> still version 0.19
<j2daosh> http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?s=c15b0ec7656dbb9b076ad9e02982ea23&showtopic=43885&pid=192381&st=0&#entry192381
<eeos> pensacola that is the one I am running indeed :(
<j2daosh> what the hell...? i have a naughty_panelappletrc file...?
<eeos> pensacola kde 3.5.4
<bmo> naughty panel applet rc?
<j2daosh> lol yep
<cpk2> alright i committed
* cpk2 crosses fingers
<bmo> or naughty panell apple trc?
<j2daosh> im tempted to see if its nested pr0n
<j2daosh> nope...
<j2daosh> damn
<j2daosh> just a sugestive name lol
<bmo> bummer! no porn!
<main2> shitty that XGL is so alpha-stage...............
<bmo> no porn for you!
<eeos> pensacola  go here there are instructions and repositories
<main2> i loved it, but cant use it any longer
<eeos>  pensacola that is the one I am running indeed :(
<eeos> [13:14]  <j2daosh> what the hell...? i have a naughty_panelappletrc file...?
<eeos> [13:14]  <eeos> pensacola kde 3.5.4
<eeos> [13:15]  <bmo> naughty panel applet rc?
<eeos> [13:15]  --> sudharsh has
<j2daosh> i guess ill just have to bang the wifey instead.... oh dran
<eeos> oh no! I am very sorry!
<pensacola> I've got the latest kde
<pensacola> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main that is in my sources.lst
<eeos> pensacola go here there are instructions and repositories http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<eeos> pensacola you need to use konversation repository
<pensacola> thx that's just what I needed
<bmo> eeos, I am not sure where the autostart for the wizard may be
* max_ is listening to "Home" by Nine Inch Nails on With Teeth [amaroK] 
<bmo> I would look in the .kde config files off of your home dir
<eeos> bmo me neither :(
<bmo> or in your /tmp
<cpk2> umm is it a problem that i cant seem to manually edit /dev/sda with the livecd?
<bmo> the only two places it would be
<eeos> bmo I will remove .kde and clean tmp and see what happens, thanks for your help
<bmo> eeos: save any bookmarks before doing that, though
<eeos> pensacola yw
<bmo> you will have a default .kde desktop as a result
<eeos> bmo there are none for the new user, with the wizard appearing everytime :(
<eeos> bmo yp
<eeos> bmo thanks a lot!
<cpk2> do i need a /home when i install or can i partition that after the install?
<bmo> technically you can do it later
<bmo> but I wouldn't
<cpk2> the live cd is just giving me a blank gui when i try to manually do my sata drive
<cpk2> hrmm
<eeos> pensacola !!!! do not add konversation-nightly as in the instructions! add konversation!
<bmo> oooh
<eeos> pensacola substitute konversation-nightly with konversation!
<bmo> you may need to insmod a sata driver
* bmo has ZERO experience with sata
<cpk2> it sees my hard drive and is telling me how big it is
<bmo> I should learn, eh?
<cpk2> just when i go to manually edit it the gui turns blank =\
<bmo> then mount it later
<bmo> make a fake /home on /dev/hda
<bmo> and just change it over
<AeSSeD> Hi, Can I install kubuntu on HPT3xx controller raid software?
<eeos> pensacola sorry, konversation and konversation-nightly still have the same content so is actually the same to add one or the other :(
<cpk2> i have 50megs left on /dev/hda
<bmo> use that then
<cpk2> would that work? =P
<bmo> call it /home
<cpk2> i am assuming /home starts out near empty?
<bmo> you can swap the mount point later when you edit /etc/fstab
<eeos> cpk2 you should only have the basic configuration files for the users' shell afaik
<bmo> 50 megs is plenty for an empty /home/cpk2 directory
<cpk2> alright i guess if i bumble this i will just be back in the channel again asking for help on partitioning again =)
<bmo> hahaha
<cpk2> i wish this gui was a bit more intuitive
<cpk2> for instance, do i need to "format" each partition after I "commit" the changes
* bmo messed up one time calling a partition /home, when the old /home was on a totally different drive.  it was no problem to swap around
<Rambo3> !info gnucash
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.12-6ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1288 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<Rambo3> !info gnucash edgy
<ubotu> gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-3ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 2014 kB, installed size 6388 kB
<bmo> you only need to format the partitions you wish to wipe.  since these are all new partitions, yes, FORMAT ZEM ALL!!!!
* bmo looks at the radar
<bmo> the rain is almost here
<daffy> re
<bmo> http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=box&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no
<daffy> re
<bmo> re
<bmo> "I'm not like other people.  Pain hurts me" - daffy duck
* bmo just thought of something else
<bmo> cpk2, you can leave the /home drive the way it is, and mount the sata drive as the user directory underneath it.
<bmo> so you would mount the sata as /home/cpk2
<cpk2> i cant seem to get more than 4 mount points on /dev/hda
<bmo> oh
<bmo> um
<bmo> you need to make logical partitions. ;-)
<cpk2> which wouldnt be a problem if i didnt now need a /home
<bmo> because you can only _have_ 4 primary partitions
<cpk2> swap counts as a primary?
<cpk2> blah
<bmo> yeah
<cpk2> so should /etc and /usr/local be extended partitions?
<bmo> no reason why you can't
<cpk2> do you know the difference?
<bmo> yup
<bmo> hell, etc can be on an nfs mount halfway around the planet if you really want.
<bmo> not that I would do it, but you could.
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bmo> hell, my / drive is the slave drive on the secondary ide controller
<bmo> I think
* bmo looks
<cpk2> would you mind edifying me on the difference? the wiki just says that extended can have multiple file systems on it
<elias_> Concerning the topic: Don't use Edgy on production machines ever or just not before it's final release?
<elias_> Concerning the topic of ubuntu+1: Edgy is not ment to be used on production machines ever or just not before it's final release?
<bmo> you really don't need to know much about it, except that the boot drive _must_ be on a primary partition and _must_ be bootable.
<bmo> everything else can be anything else
<cpk2> ok, so /etc and /usr/local on extended is ok?
<ile> can anyone tell me what is the comand to copy file trougu consloe?
<cpk2> sorry for so many questions =X
<bmo> http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<cpk2> but you're really helpful =D
<bmo> hah
<bmo> <---glutton for punishment
* bmo has shot himself in the foot enough times to learn the hard way. hahahaahahah
<ile> can anyone tell me what is the comand to copy file trough consloe?
<bmo> what, to blast it at a console screen?   cat
<bmo> cat filename [enter] 
<cpk2> thats not copy
<cpk2> thats to read
<cpk2> cp is copy
<bmo> what do you mean by copy?
<cpk2> i would assume cp
<ile> to copy file from one folder to another
<bmo> cp
<cpk2> cp original destination
<cpk2> like that
<cpk2> or you can use move
<bmo> mv
<ile> how?
<bmo> mv foo bar
<bmo> mv also renames
<ile> how does it goes
<ile> mv file destination?
<gareth> Hi, i used to be able to compile software but now i get this error
<utnubu> hi, i tried to upgrade to this eft thingie, I did gksu "update-manager -c -d".  It failed with an unrecoverable error.  It says I shoud file a bug report???  I dunno where to do that.  Also, is there anything common that causes this and can it be worked around?
<gareth> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. Th
<gareth> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<gareth> can anyone suggest what i need to install?
<martin__> Uhm, maybe the kde-develop-packages?
<bmo> ile yes
<bmo> if you mv a file within the same directory, it renames the file
<bmo> if you mv a file from one directory to another, it moves the file
<martin__> I've a strange behaviour with german umlauts on the text-console.
<bmo> though, if you are new to unix commands, I suggest playing around with cp first, to avoid file lossage. hehehe
<martin__> I always have to press the  etc. twice before I get the letter and then it appears twice, too. But before it doesn't.
<larndch> sounds like "deadkeys"
<martin__> So should I deactivate them?
<ile> cpk2, bmo, : thank you
<ile> i did it
<ile> :D
<larndch> check your xorg.conf
<larndch> i hav in there:
<larndch>  Option  "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
<bmo> http://wauug.erols.com/~balsa/linux/deadkeys/
<bmo> ile: get "unix for dummies" if you want to learn the basics of the command line
* bmo has that very book
<martin__> But I've the problem in the text-mode, in X it works fine.
<cpk2> bmo: i can change the "mount point" of my sata to home, would that work?
<Nyuu> hi all
<cpk2> hello
<Nyuu> may i ask question here?
<ile> bmo: tnx
<cpk2> ie instead of /media/sda1 it would become /home
<cpk2> Nyuu: thats the point of the channel
<Nyuu> ok
<bmo> back
<martin__> Or let's ask like that: Is it useful to set Dapper to using the iso-8859-15 or is utf8 the better choice?
<bmo> yes, if you change the mount point of the sata to /home, the sata would become /home
<bmo> martin: I would think utf8
<bmo> cpk2, you could even mount the sata as /home/cpk2
<martin__> bmo: I just wonder how to manage my old files best then because there I run into trouble with the umlauts.
<Nyuu> i m kinda new to linux, except a live Knoppix I never managed to install anything working, i even totally screwed up my partitions once, so I'm a lil cautious now. I'd like to install Kubuntu, but I dunno how to make it recognize my SATA drives. I have an AMD64 with 2gig ram, 2 IDE drives and a dual raptor RAID0 installed on the NFroce4 raid controller. I want Kubuntu to be installed on the RAID, but no way to make it see the drive. Could a
<bmo> well unicode is supposedly backwards compatible, martin.
<cpk2> bmo: I will have more than one user though =)
<bmo> cpk2: heh
<cpk2> i suppose i could partition some users in but then i will lose some flexibility down the line
<_thumper_> what's the state of kitchensync in kubuntu, especially the use of opensync?
<martin__> bmo: Sorry, suddenly it seems to work, when I tried it yesterday with utf8 none of my editors showed the umlauts correctly :-S
<bmo> the lines, they blur together
* bmo should have a nap before work...ah, the four letter word...
<abattoir> Nyuu: you might want to install from the alternate CD, which has RAID/LVM support
<Nyuu> aw
<Nyuu> that could help, for sure :)
<abattoir> _thumper_: kitchensync is in main, part of KDE PIM
<abattoir> !info kitchensync
<ubotu> kitchensync: Synchronization framework. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 781 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<Nyuu> i m feeling dumb, thanks a lot
<abattoir> _thumper_: ^^^^
<abattoir> Nyuu: no problem :)
<bmo> nyuu we all get that way
<bmo> I feel extremely dumb dealing with windows machines
<bmo> I have _forgotten_ that much
<bmo> if only I could completely forget windows
<_thumper_> abattoir: yeah, but it doesn't sync
<martin__> So I still got a problem with my umlauts in aptitude (on konsole and in real text mode, too):
<abattoir> _thumper_: with what?
<_thumper_> talked to someone on #kontact but he says to use opensync backend
<cpk2> bmo: boo looks like i will have to wait to set the sata as /home because it wants to reformat it in ntfs
<martin__> They just aren't umlauts but always a mixture of two strange letters.
<_thumper_> abattoir: trying to sync laptop kontact with desktop contact using local and remote connectors
<cpk2> what happens if i leave a blank mount point?
<bmo> cpk2: mkreiserfs /dev/sata(foo)
* cpk2 is slightly bummed the livecd doesnt play nice with sata drives
<cpk2> no reiserfs for me
<bmo> why nawt?
<cpk2> i want it to be ext3
<bmo> oh
<bmo> you do realize that reiser spanks ext3 for speed, right? heh
<cpk2> who cares if you can make 5874598374593847 files in .01 seconds or not
<abattoir> _thumper_: yes, opensync is available too, libopensync0, iirc, let me check
<_thumper_> abattoir: couldn't find it with aptitude search
<cpk2> i havent seen any people with ext3 FS problems but i have seen people with reiser FS problems
<abattoir> !info libopensync0
<ubotu> Package libopensync0 does not exist in any distro I know
<abattoir> !info libopensync0 edgy
<bmo> I had a reiserfs problem.....7 years ago
<ubotu> libopensync0: Synchronisation framework for email/pdas/and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-2.2 (edgy), package size 181 kB, installed size 572 kB
<abattoir> _thumper_: hmm, doesnt seem to be in dapper
<bmo> and it wasn't horrible
<_thumper_> abattoir: hmm, not that keen to move to edgy yet, but may have to
<_thumper_> I am wanting to sync before boxing my desktop and sending it across the world
<cpk2> will i cause problems for myself if i set a ntfs partition as /home until i can format it as ext3 after the install?
* bmo is not keen at all to move to edgy
* bmo tried edgy as an apt-get distupgrade and it did not work really well..indeed, it broke Lots Of Stuff
<abattoir> _thumper_: else you could compile it yourself
* bmo will stick with boring ol' dapper
<Arlington> bmo.
<bmo> hey arlington
<Arlington> hi again. got it to work :-=
<Arlington> :-)
<_thumper_> abattoir: yeah I guess, I'm what you'd call a lazy linux user, capable, but can't be arsed much of the time
<martin__> So any ideas about broken umlauts in text mode?
<bmo> you did!
<bmo> kewl
<Arlington> yes. i was just to stuck in wiondows world to realises i could download teh stuff from the text prompt...
<bmo> ah!
<_thumper_> just for interest, how do you tell kitchensync to use opensync?
<bmo> heh
<Arlington> but of course i have som more newbie questions :-(
<abattoir> _thumper_: btw, just a warning, the dapper/edgy packages listed in the opensync site *don't work*, so dont waste your time trying them :)
<bmo> but of course. heh.
<_thumper_> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> _thumper_: from what i see they've been packaged against etch
* bmo still browses for umlauts
<Arlington> i have searched the forums but no luck...
<bmo> well, make it quick, because my forehead is going to come into contact with my keyboard
<Arlington> all windows seem to be off center i.e half my konqueror window is beyond the right edge of my screen.
<bmo> xvidtune?
<cpk2> Arlington: press ctrl minus on the numpad
* bmo checks something
<cpk2> err not ctrl
<Arlington> well i'am back on windows now because i havn't fixed any irc client for kubuntu yet.
<bmo> oh, yeah, xvidtune still exists
<Arlington> so i will do that later.
<cpk2> ctrl and alt and minus on the numpad
<Arlington> i also have a powermanagement problem i think.'
<bmo> arlington, am I the one that told you to do the acpi thingy?
<bmo> or did I tell somoene else?
<Arlington> yeah but i couldnt understand how i was to do that part :-(
<_thumper_> abattoir: so does the kontact sync tab just know that opensync is availaible?
<bmo> ok, n/m then.
<_thumper_> there doesn't seem to be any configuration options for it
<bmo> acpi=power management
<bmo> I think
<Arlington> well you could explain it.... i checked the F6 part
<cpk2> anyone have any idea if I set my /home to an ntfs partition and then format it to ext after install if that will cause me headache?
<abattoir> _thumper_: i'm not sure, i haven't had the patience to make it work in the first place, to try it out yet ;)
<fdoving> cpk2: i would not recommend that.
<abattoir> _thumper_: i think the guys at #kontact might help you with it ;)
<cpk2> =\ the live cd is lacking in manual partitioning when it comes to sata
<bmo> cpk2 if it is formatted ntfs, it may become unmountable, but...well...you can always format it later if you do the dummy /home directory
<fdoving> cpk2: it's easier to wait with the /home partition till you've formatted to ext3.
<fdoving> cpk2: keeping /home on the / partition is the best solution.
<bmo> fdoving no, it's not a good idea to do that
<fdoving> bmo: why not?
<cpk2> fdoving: i am putting /home on a 300gig drive by itself
<fdoving> cpk2: i understand that, you can do that -after- installation.
<bmo>  the /home and / directories should be on separate partitions/drives always, so you can blow away the OS and not worry about the /home stuff
<bmo> if they are on the same drive/partition, if you have to format the partition, you are hosed
<fdoving> you never -have- to format a partition.
<bmo> fdoving, you have to format if you want a quick fresh install
<bmo> esp if you change distros
<bmo> it's suicidal to have / and /home on the same partition
<fdoving> bmo: it's good practice if you change distros often. It's not a requirement at all.
<bmo> that's what windows does.
<fdoving> it's not.
<bmo> no, it's not a requirement, but it's a _good idea_
<fdoving> it can be a good idea.
<bmo> fdoving, Windwos uses the whole drive for _everything_
<elias_> I just imported all my old mails into kmail. Now I tried to find them on the disk so I can find out, how much disk space they occupy. But there is nothing in .kde/share/apps/kmail/mail!
<abattoir> bmo: that'd depend on your requirements, i find it more useful having /home in /
<abattoir> (i mean both in the same partition)
<Arlington> well bmo how could i solve this? is it a common problem? my screen goes into powersaving when i have logged on to X and try to acces the textprompt via Ctrl-Alt-F(x) and when i'am shutting down...
<fdoving> me too.
<cpk2> whats the usefullness of having /home in /?
<fdoving> cpk2: you can format / and keep /home
<bmo> turn off power saving in kde
<cpk2> fdoving: errr? so there is no difference to having them seperate?
<bmo> there is a diff
<bmo> fdoving misunderstood what you asked
<fdoving> cpk2: if you have just one huge partition, if you format it, you (naturally) loose everything, including your /home stuff.
<abattoir> cpk2: i have different kubuntu versions, and sharing a /home w/ different versions of different applications doesnt make sense, also I find it more flexible to use(in terms of disk usage)
* fdoving seconds what abattoir says.
<fdoving> especially the part about disk usage.
<bmo> oh please
<bmo> disk usage is not an issue
<bmo> disk space is dirt freakin' cheap
<elias_> where are kmail mails stored?
<abattoir> but that's just my(and fdoving's preference ;) ) if a separate /home works for you then its good, it's absolutely not a must
<abattoir> elias_: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail ?
<abattoir> elias_: not sure, but it must be there...
<cpk2> abattoir: alright thanks, that makes it clearer now, dont think I am going to be using more than one version of kubuntu at once =)
<elias_> but it is not!
<AeSSeD> Hi, Can I install kubuntu on HPT3xx controller raid software?
<cpk2> and i think the odds of me possibly breaking my system might be fairly high =P so i would rather make it easier to save my data =)
<abattoir> bmo: everyone might not have access to 'cheap' resources :), anyways, i think this is going into a flamewar, so i'll stop here ;)
* bmo points out to abattoir that a 10 gig partition is less than 5 bux of disk space. :-P
<cpk2> yeah didnt mean to start an argument, i just am slightly clueless on partitioning and the benefits and whatnot
<elias_> abattoir: I just imported about 20.000 mails and the folder size is: .... OK found them. The mails themselves are in a hidden dir.
<abattoir> elias_: in the same dir. i pointed out?
* bmo wonders what the real price of magnetic storage is these days
<gronbaek> \away later
* gratis just after every-1-year tidying up inside the pc
<elias_> I strongly dislike the fact that mails are hidden in the .kde subdirs now. Makes it more likely to forget them if you migrate to another machine! Normal users dont know about .dot files and folders.
<abattoir> elias_: i thought they were 'always' there...
<abattoir> elias_: i'm sure there would be an option where you can choose where your mail goes
<bmo> uhm
<bmo> elias
<bmo> kmail stores mail in Mail
* bmo just looked
<bmo> as in ~/Mail
<fdoving> bmo: that's not the point. I understand your argumentation for a separate /home partition. I used to have one myself when i often changed distros. Now that i don't change distro every second week, and don't partition/format/etc. every now and then. I find it more usefull to have one partition for everything. That way I have more space available and all. I perfectly understand your side of the discussion too. Espescially with more disks etc.l :)
<bmo> fdoving: I tried dist-upgrading to edgy.  I broke my system.  I had to reformat and reinstall.  :-P
<elias_> abattoir: there used to be an option but I can't find it no more. It is hidden somewhere in the KDE configuration jungle. And at least in debian they used to be in ~/Mail where I think they belong.
<abattoir> bmo: did you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed? ;)
<Krazy> I'm trying to installing kubuntu.... but the partition editor won't let me create a swap partition... ?
<bmo> unless you can tell me how to rollback from edgy in one easy command
<abattoir> elias_: did you read what bmo said?
<abattoir> elias_: they are apparently stored in ~/Mail here too
<abattoir> elias_: dont use Kmail, so i dont know...
<Krazy> any ideas why ?
<abattoir> *I dont use Kmail...
<abattoir> Krazy: it gives out any errors?
* bmo hasn't used kmail in ages, but I launched it and all the kmail stuff is still in Mail, where it belongs. heh.
<cpk2> argh it wont let me use a 70 meg partition as a mount point!!
<Krazy> no. I've got 4gb between to windows partitions on this drive.. I'm trying to make that a 3.5gb root and a 500mb swap
<bmo> that's silly
<abattoir> Krazy: resizing works?
<Krazy> yep
<Krazy> it shows the space as "free"..
<Krazy> but won't let me Create on it
<abattoir> Krazy: what are the other options available?
<gratis> who has the last beta of edgy kubuntu and can send me default wallpaper from it?
<bmo> ok, I am seriuosly in need of random sleep
<Krazy> if I have the empty 4gb I can create a partition. after that all I can do with the "free" is "property"
<abattoir> Krazy: else in the next step, you can specify the mount point for the swap partition, and click on "Format"(or reformat), that should take care of it, i think
* bmo looks at disk drive prices and asks the same question "how could anyone fill one of those" like I asked myself when we had 200MB drives
<abattoir> Krazy: i mean, choose type as swap, and select the device, and make sure you 'format' that partition along with root in the next step
<cpk2> is there a minimum size a mount point can be?
<cpk2> err has to be*
<bmo> cpk2 you can always sledgehammer a mount point by editing /etc/fstab.  if the installer balks, force it. heh
<cpk2> i wondering if its even necessary to install with a /home
<zorglu_> /home will be created anyway, you dont need a specific partition for it
<bmo> yeah
<bmo> it will be in /
<zorglu_> if there is no specific partition, it will be put in the / partition
<zorglu_> as bmo said :)
<bmo> you can change it later
<bmo> so let it fly
<cpk2> alright so i am losing hair for nothing here?
<bmo> yeah
<main2> is there something to automaticly change my wallpaper under KDE?
<Danker__> Can i mount two HDD to same point to have more space at specific path?
<bmo> main2: right click on desktop
<bmo> configure wallpaper to change
<main2> thans
<bmo> ok
<main2> thanks, found it m8 - cheers =)
<bmo> I am really going
<bmo> good luck, all
<zorglu_> Danker__: remember it is possible, with from unusual fs
<main2> thanks bmo see you around, handsome guy =) :D
<zorglu_> Danker__: from memory, it is 'unionfs' not sure at all about the name tho
<bmo> hahahaha
<cpk2> bye bmo thank you very much for all the help
<bmo> latah
<main2> what jackass that guy
<main2> just kidding =) :D
<zorglu_> http://www.am-utils.org/project-unionfs.html <- this seems to be it Danker__
<cpk2> huh?
<Krazy> abbatoir: i can't make 2 partitions at all.. in the next step it doesnt let me select "free" space.
<abattoir> Krazy: hmmm... that's weird
<Krazy> quite..
<abattoir> Krazy: the part about you not being able to create the partition
<fdoving> bmo: i can tell you how to rollback from edgy in one easy command. I just don't have the time right now. You can look at 'man apt_preferences' in the meanwhile. I have to work atleast two more hours, then I can give you step-by-step help.
<Krazy> it just won't let me create more than 1 partition..
<Danker__> thx
<abattoir> Krazy: what is your disk layout?
<Krazy> abbatoir: sda1: 13Gb ntfs / 4gb free / 120gb ntfs
<abattoir> Krazy: are both the ntfs ones primary?
<main2> how do i make a schortcut on my desktop to a folder?
<abattoir> main2: Rt. Click create link to url(iirc)
<main2> i have been able to do it once.. but i forgot how to do it
<abattoir> main2: specify the path as the 'url'
<main2> abattoir: tried that.. unsuccessfull
<abattoir> main2: wait a sec, let me try it out
<main2> no
<main2> rofl, now it works
<abattoir> :)
<main2> tried it again now, and now its working - i dont know what went wrong then
<main2> thanks abattoir :-)) im gratefull
<abattoir> main2: no problem :)
<abattoir> Krazy: it might complain about having more than 4 primary partitions
<main2> is it possible to list the available updates after running 'apt-get update' ?
<Krazy> abattoir: ok.. actually: sda: 25 Gb ntfs / 4Gb free / 120 gb ntfs..
<abattoir> main2: generally apt-get update/ apt-get dist-upgrade shows which package it is going to upgrade
<abattoir> main2: do you want a command to see a list?
<main2> yes, please :)
<main2> apt-get -u  << should display a list i think
<Krazy> trying the same in QTParted... same probs
<cpk2> Krazy: how many logical partitions?
<Krazy> cpk2: not sure. on sda... 2 maybe besides free space
<Krazy> blah. skipping the swap partition...
<Krazy> kthanks for the effort!
<abattoir> main2: hmm, didn't see that... no apt-show-versions -u does that
<abattoir> main2: you'd need to install apt-show-versions
<cpk2> what runlevel starts kdm?
<cpk2> init 4?
<main2> 2 i ithink
<cpk2> uh oh
<cpk2> doesnt seem to be picking up my keyboard
<main2> cpk2: what do you mean by that?
<zorglu_> cat /proc/1/cmdline will tell you the current runlevel
<cpk2> as in my keyboard doesnt seem to give any input
<zorglu_> init [2]  means you run in runlevel 2
<cpk2> zorglu_: it was asking me what runlevel to use, and it didnt matter since apparently i was getting out put from keyboard
<zorglu_> ok
<cpk2> wasnt*
<cpk2> keyboard wasnt wokring
<Kamping_Kaiser> runlevels 2-5 are all GUI
<Kamping_Kaiser> (EG all the same)
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1 is rescue mode (single user), 0 is halt, 6 is shutdown (iirc)
<Kamping_Kaiser> er, 6 is reboot
<main2> 2 is normal init for starting up kde
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2 is the default runlevel, but 2-5 will all do the same thing
<cpk2> its complaining that it cant find an init tab
<cpk2> looks like i am going to have to boot from the live cd and make one?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cpk2, so you dont have /etc/inittab?
<cpk2> apparently not
<main2> Kamping_Kaiser: thats a ubuntu/debian thing then
<gratis> who has the last beta of edgy kubuntu and can send me default wallpaper from it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> are you booted, or cant boot because its missing
<Kamping_Kaiser> main2, correct
<Kamping_Kaiser> debianism
<main2> in my opinion this is abuse..
<Kamping_Kaiser> er....
<LjL> what's abuse?
<cpk2> it prompts during/after mounting root fs and apparently my keyboard drivers arent loaded in yet
<main2> using all runlevels between 2-5 for starting up KDE
<Kamping_Kaiser> cpk2, yeh, you will need a live cd
<Kamping_Kaiser> main2, i think its a bit silly, but not abuse
<LjL> hey, give those poor runlevels some use, they sit all day doing nothing!"
<Dink>  I did a dist-upgrade and now trying to recompile my kernel cuz something went screwy with my ati drivers... no matter what I do i get mesa vs fglrx... someone mentioned wrong version of linux-restricted-modules but never had this problem prior to dist-upgrade.... trying to install libgt* packages and no luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> Dink, make sure you have linux-`uname -r` installed
<cpk2> i have a feeling that bmo made a mistake suggestion /etc be on its own partition =P
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl cpk2
<Kamping_Kaiser> fraid so :)
<main2> Kamping_Kaiser: well, im not forseeing any usage for the others soon...
<Dink> im currently running 2.6.18
<main2> but one is enough..
<cpk2> Kamping_Kaiser: well better you learn these things at this point, before you even get your first boot in
<Kamping_Kaiser> cpk2, hehe. better to learn it now :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> main2, i dont see a problem with cloning the default runlevel across all spares
<cpk2> who wants to memorize inits anyways?
<cpk2> invoke-rc.d kdm stop/start is pretty easy
<Kamping_Kaiser> cpk2, depends how you use your system :) the redhat init method is (afaik) closer to the traditional method
<main2> Kamping_Kaiser: its not a problem, but unnessacary
* Kamping_Kaiser shrug. ii wont loose sleep over it :)
<cpk2> i prefer invoke over init (used to use fedora)
<josh_> who uses ssh here?
<Kamping_Kaiser> damn it, i dont care as long as it comes up properly! :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> josh_, me, and lots of otehrs :)
<josh_> good... how do you get a welcome message to display?
<zorglu_> josh_: put it in /etc/motd
<josh_> or better still a message to display before the "login:?"
<Dr_willis> josh_,  its mentioned in the sshd docs i do belive.. man sshd. man ssh
<Kamping_Kaiser> man sshd_config
<Kamping_Kaiser> has a stack of options :)
<Dr_willis> the motd is normally shown after logging in, then theres one that can be shown befor logging in.
<josh_> well i added a banner but that hasn't showed up... i dthink it only works for like scp
<Dr_willis> and  i think ssh has its own
<Kamping_Kaiser> it does
<cpk2> Kamping_Kaiser: so you think i should just redo my install with /etc inside of / partition or try to fix this? =)
<josh_> cpk2: still having trouble?
<Rambo3> does openoffice  have channel on freenode
<Kamping_Kaiser> cpk2, boot a live cd, and copy /etc/ onto / perhaps? it might work
<[GuS] > if someone wants to test Beryl, here the packages for Edgy: http://rapidshare.de/files/34864047/Beryl_28-09-2006.tar.gz.html
<Martijn81> Rambo3: use "/list office" without the quotes in the freenode tab/view
<BluesKaj> howdy
<zorglu_> [GuS] : about that, beryl.compiz will works on xgl and aiglx ? i dont even know if my question is relevant, i  dunno anything about those. does it show ? :)
<zorglu_> [GuS] : in fact my question is more 'is the work done on compiz/beryl specific to xgl or can it work on aiglx as well' ?
<[GuS] > yes  zorglu_
<zorglu_> cool, thanks
<mrbrdo_> hi
<mrbrdo_> ever since i got kubuntu i have this problem - when i unplug any of my usb devices, and replug it, it doesn't work until i restart my KDE session
<Dr_willis> what usb devices you refering to?
<Dr_willis> I have a Lot of different usb devices.. not seen any issues.
<mrbrdo_> usb mouse, usb sound card
<mrbrdo_> i know other people don't have this problem, as far as i know, but i do -_-
<mrbrdo_> i tried installing usbmount - didn't help
<Dr_willis> Hmm.  check the dmesg messages perhaps.. get some sort of error messages/info
<mrbrdo_> hm weird, now it works.. i don't know why it works sometimes and not the other time -_-
<Dr_willis> it hates you. :)
<mrbrdo_> yeah probably
<cpk2> how would i go about formatting my sata drive and making it /home?
<haroldo> gparted
<haroldo> in knoppix
<haroldo> then just run the installer
<cpk2> ??
<cpk2> i already have kubuntu installed
<haroldo> ok i dont know then
<cpk2> i have a sata drive that wouldnt format because the installer didnt like it
<Nyuu> hi
<haroldo> try formating in knoppix
<haroldo> off a disc
<cpk2> i dont have a knoppix iso
<haroldo> i think you can get a small iso with gparted on it
<haroldo> distrowatch.com
<haroldo> glinux? :D
<haroldo> gpuntu
<Nyuu> i wanted to install kubuntu on a RAID0 controlled by the nForce4, and was told to use the alternate CD. So I did, but the partitionning utility don t see my RAID, it shows me the 2 drives but not the RAID
<haroldo> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=gparted
<haroldo> gparted live cd
<Nyuu> i have data that i don t wanna loose on the RAID, so i m back here for advices :)
<haroldo> u still there cpk2
<Nyuu> i played a little with the install utility, but no joy, no RAID, only the 2 discs
<cpk2> yeah
<cpk2> i dont think i need to run it from a live cd
<cpk2> the drive isnt mounted or anything
<haroldo> have you got a distro installed and is the sata hdd in the pc?
<cpk2> yes
<haroldo> run gparted on the sata disk to format it
<haroldo> or fdisk etc...
<DeadSouL> How can I make Dell Latitude's function button work in Kubuntu?
<main2> can i use AIGLX with kubuntu, if so - are there any howto's?
<DeadSouL> It's DeLL Latitude D500
<main2> DeadSouL: do you know the keycode?
<DeadSouL> Yeah
<DeadSouL> but it does not work
<DeadSouL> for ex Fn+End to mute sound but it does not work
<haroldo> try the ubuntu forums or the #ubuntu channel
<main2> it does work, is what housewives say.. when their compu is broken
<DeadSouL> So, I can not make it happen :)
<main2> you only say 'it doesnt work'... what do you expect
<main2> that i pickup my glassboll and have a look?
<Nyuu> did anyone managed to install kubuntu along with XP on the same RAID setup?
<cpk2> i am doing fdisk right now
<Nyuu> while googling i found i had to use something called dmraid
<cpk2> then i will need to figure out how to make it home
<fdoving> bmo: you can have a look at this for downgrading: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto
<cpk2> fdoving: do you know how I would make sda1 my /home after i fdisk it?
<fdoving> cpk2: yes. you have fdisked it so the partition exists?
<enrold> hi
<fdoving> hi enrold.
<cpk2> fdoving: i am about to fdisk it, dont want to do it until I know how to make it /home
<main2> does something like 'kcharmpa' exist? or anything similar i can use to list the chars in a fontset ?
<fdoving> cpk2: ok, it's empty and you don't have any data you want to keep on it? right?
<cpk2> fdoving: correct
<amd64> italiani?
<fdoving> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<amd64> ok ciaoooooooooooo
<fdoving> cpk2: ok, i would suggest using 'qtparted' it's graphical. kmenu -> run command -> 'qtparted' run.
<DeadSouL> How can I make Dell Latitude D500's Fn button work under Kubuntu?
<cpk2> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MDCore> hey guys.. where do I get decent ATI drivers ?
<main2> nowhere
<cpk2> fdoving: need to install it first =P
<gratis> one of the candidates for town mayor in my place has "oopen source in all goverment offices in town"
<main2> MDCore: they dont exist
<MDCore> ok ?
<MDCore> ah. so the default ubuntu drivers is "it" ?
<grothesk> MDCore: There is a new repo prvoding recent drivers. Mom...
<MDCore> cool...
<grothesk> http://albertomilone.wordpress.com/2006/09/29/ubuntus-bleeding-edge-drivers/  MDCore
<MDCore> thanks!!
<grothesk> BUT!!! They are bleeding edge!
<gratis> who has the last beta of edgy kubuntu and can send me default wallpaper from it?
<main2> DeadSouL: once more..
<grothesk> Don't cry if your X ist broken afterwards, MDCore
<main2> did you use Xev, get the keycode and use it.. ?
<MDCore> So I shouldn't install it on our web-server so that I can play counterstrike better ?
<MDCore> thanks.. I won't cry.. I'll just replace the broken conf with my backup
<MDCore> :)
<grothesk> Your counterstrike server has absolutely NOTHING to do with those drivers!
<main2> hahahahah
<main2> you dont even need them
<grothesk> Your server will server even without X.
<main2> serve, not server :P
<grothesk> Sure... Typo...
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<main2> !penis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> !unfriendly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unfriendly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<main2> Sorry, im annoying.
<mez_> I just upgraded to Edgy, several packages are kept back... Any way to see why they're kept back?
<XVampireX> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<cpk2> !info qparted
<ubotu> Package qparted does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk2> !qparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qparted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk2> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu9 (dapper), package size 198 kB, installed size 704 kB
<mdr> I've followed the wiki instructions on the nvida drivers several times.  Can some help me debug? "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" doesn't give any error message.
<cpk2> fdoving: qtparted does *not* like sata drives, i am just going to fdisk it and hope i dont make a mistake
<BluesKaj> cpk2, I use GParted vers3 and it works extremely well for linux and windows partitions
<fdoving> cpk2: ok,what about cfdisk?
<BluesKaj> it's a bootable live cd
<BluesKaj> dunno about using cfdisk
<fdoving> BluesKaj: i've used the livecd too, it's good.
<fdoving> even got partimage :)
<cpk2> whats cfdisk?
<cpk2> and is it really that bad for me to try fdisk?
<fdoving> cpk2: a tool similar to fdisk, just a little bit easier to understand.
<cpk2> i dont think i'm *that* big of a noob
<cpk2> fdoving: I am staring at a fdisk how to, will i be able to easily do it with that?
<fdoving> cpk2: i prefer cfdisk to fdisk.
<BluesKaj> yeah fdoving, i was able to expand my linux hda3 partition from 30G to 60G with no prob and i still have 95G for Windows when i need it
<mdr> I know the nvidia drivers should work because it was installed 3 weeks ago on this very same box.  I've did a complete reinstall yesterday.
<cpk2> my biggest concern is getting rid of hda6 at /home at moving it to sda1 at /home
<cpk2> and moving*
<BluesKaj> mdr, you may have to update the drivers
<fdoving> i'll walk you through that.
<fdoving> cpk2: i just have to send 3 mails first. hang on.
<cpk2> and cfdisk isnt in the repo anyways =\
<mdr> BluesKaj ok but I just apt-getted them yesterday.  What do I do to update them?
<cpk2> oh nm kde comes with cfdisk, but it gives me a fatal error cannot open disk drive
<sonic> H, can anyone help me. I need to know how to add stuff to the PATH
<main2> cpk2: what command did you enter?
<BluesKaj> mdr, go to the nvidia site and look for updates for linux drivers
<cpk2> cfdisk
<mdr> Then what?  In other words I've already installed the nvidia-glx package. What if anything, do I do about that?
<cpk2> alright i manned cfdisk and figured it out
<cpk2> do i want a primary or logical partition?
<fdoving> cpk2: primary.
<cpk2> cfdisk doesnt let me pick FS type?
<fdoving> cpk2: you should just pick partition type.
<gratis> what cd-r (with lightscribe) do you think that are the best (not looking on the price)?
<cpk2> ok i wrote the partition table
<fdoving> cpk2: ok, what's the device name /dev/sd??
<Hawkwind> gratis: Currently about the only ones that do lightscribe are HP.  The media is just too expensive and I don't know that the technology works in Linux yet
<cpk2> sda1
<cpk2> i dont need to tell it to use ext3?
<fdoving> cpk2: ok, now you're done with the partitioning. Next step is formatting. 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1'
<fdoving> cpk2: assuming you're in a root shell.
<cpk2> mkfs is chugging along
<cpk2> thanks alot for the help fdoving!
<gratis> do you know lightscribe pictures of kubuntu ready to burn on cd-r surface?
<fdoving> cpk2: now when you're done, you'll be able to mount it. I understand you have files you want to move to the new /home partition?
<cpk2> fdoving: this is a fresh install so i suppose that nothing really does need to be moved to the new /home?
<fdoving> cpk2: ok. good.
<fdoving> cpk2: now. run 'nano /etc/fstab'
<cpk2> alright
<fdoving> cpk2: do you have a /home partition there? or did you go for one big for / ?
<cpk2> wait i need to unmount the partition that home is on right now correct? there is a /home
<fdoving> no need yet.
<cpk2> hrmm it still says sda1 is ntfs, i guess fstab doesnt update that fast?
<fdoving> fstab doesn't update at all. you'll have to update it.
<cpk2> oh
<fdoving> cpk2: now, find the line for the current /home partition.
<fdoving> probably: /dev/hda6 /home something...
<cpk2> actually it IS hda6 =P
<fdoving> i know, you told me :)
<fdoving> cpk2: now, just change it to /dev/sda1
<fdoving> cpk2: and remove the other line, with the old /dev/sda1 stuff..
<cpk2> its that easy? wow
<fdoving> it is.
<fdoving> you'll have to re-create the home directories, so let's just do that too, while we're at it.
<fdoving> you have only one user, right?
<hussam> will edgy have kde 3.5.5?
<Hawkwind> hussam: No
<Hawkwind> hussam: It's got 3.5.4
<cpk2> and hda6 goes into the great big void eh?
<hussam> oh
<cpk2> good thing i made hda6 only 250megs
<hussam> Hawkwind, but 3.5.5 will branch out 3 weeks before edgy
<cpk2> yeah i literally just finished installing, only thing i have done is apt-get qtparted and apt-get update
<fdoving> cpk2: ok. what's your username?
<gratis> i need this wallpaper: http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution=Kubuntu%206.10%20Beta who can send it ?
<cpk2> cpk1 heh
<fdoving> cpk2: ok.
<Hawkwind> gratis: It's part of edgy
<abattoir> gratis: dcc?
* abattoir checks if it is the older one or the newer one
<Hawkwind> abattoir: You going to send it ?
<gratis> Hawkwind - i know, but i can`t istall edgy right now but i need this wallpaper
<abattoir> Hawkwind: i shouldn't ?
<fdoving> cpk2: now, in the root konsole, run: 'mkdir /home2;mount /dev/sda1 /home2'
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Sure you should.  I was asking if you were going to, if not, I would :)
<fdoving> cpk2: that makes the directory /home2, and mounts your new home partition to it.
<Hawkwind> gratis: Sure it's not a matter of 'want' instead of 'need' :P
<abattoir> aah ok, i'll send it ;)
<abattoir> gratis: pm me
<cpk2> is that a semi colon or colon?
<Hawkwind> semicolon
<abattoir> heh
<fdoving> cpk2: semi.
<gratis> abattoir sec
<Sethie> I'm trying to install Kubuntu from the live cd and everything goes fine till I get to the copying part. It always stops at about 93%, and it does nothing anymore. I checked the CD for errors (option from the boot menu, yet it says the cd is good.) What can I do?
<fdoving> cpk2: now, you've got /home2 mounted, run 'cp -r /home/ /home2/'
<abattoir> gratis: wait i'll see if imageshack or something accepts it
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Put it on your webhost :P
<fdoving> cpk2: after that,run 'umount -l /home2' and reboot. (you can do this without a reboot, but i would recommend rebooting to check that everything works.)
<abattoir> Hawkwind: heh, i'm too lazy to do that :P
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Heh, the joys of using scp from a terminal :)
<cpk2> err was i supposed to do cp as root? or will i need to chown home now?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: fish:/ is easire actually :P
<abattoir> *easier
<Hawkwind> abattoir: True, or sftp://
<fdoving> cpk2: as root, and you're of course right. run 'chown cpk1.cpk1 -R /home2/cpk1' before umount.
<cpk2> already rebooting, i will just chown it when it starts back up
<cpk2> thank you for the hand holding though fdoving =)
<Hawkwind> fdoving: We should have all that on a wiki page :)
<abattoir> gratis and anyone else who needs the edgy wallpaper: http://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntuwallpaperiy3.png
<fdoving> cpk2: a better solution would be to use 'rsync' instead of cp. that would preserve the ownership.
<cpk2> the wiki is incredibly lacking when it comes to formatting i noticed
<Arlington> hi agaun
<Arlington> again
<Arlington> bmo:-)
<gratis> abattor - thanks, i`ll bookmark it for new generations :D
<fdoving> Hawkwind: feel free to use it. everything i say is under a 'take it an use it for whatever you want'-lisence. :)
<Arlington> i have a question for ya.
<abattoir> gratis: :)
<fdoving> s,s,c
<Hawkwind> fdoving: That's a great license.  I happen to use that one too for everything I do :)
<cpk2> fdoving: =\ too bad i already cp'd but it wont hurt permisions for future accounts right?
<Arlington> any one who can help me with a problem. i have kubuntu up and runnig just fine but i can't shut her down right.
<fdoving> cpk2: no, that would only affect your homedir. and it's pretty easy to fix.
<Arlington> when i choose to shut down it logs out but the compouter dosnt shut down
<cpk2> fdoving: i dont seem to have a /home/cpk1 or /home2/cpk1
<cpk2> just a /home and /home2
<cpk2> oops i found it in /home/home/cpk1 ???
<fdoving> ah.
<Hawkwind> Heh
<fdoving> (was that my fault?) :] 
<bluch> eehm
<fdoving> it was :)
<bluch> how can i run a virtual computer on Kubuntu?
<Hawkwind> bluch: Use vmware ?
<cpk2> hehe i was worried there might be quite a few /home =P
<bluch> how do i install?
<cpk2> also gave me an empty lost+found in each home
<Hawkwind> bluch: sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<cpk2> hopefully there is a clean way out of this?
* cpk2 crosses fingers
<bluch> yeah that doesnt work, when i load a .vmx it sais:  could not open /dev/vmmon: no such file or directory
<Hawkwind> bluch: You need to set it up first by doing vmware-installer.pl  IIRC
<Hawkwind> bluch: vmware-config.pl  actually
<bluch> in a terminal?
<Hawkwind> Yes
<bluch> command not found
<abe_> morning all, how do I create a mailing list to be used in kmail?
<gratis> abattoir - so now i have: http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clipboard01kh6.jpg
* cpk2 looks around
<cpk2> did fdoving run away? hehe
<baby> when i try to install macromedia flash 7 for my firefox it gives an error like my proccessor doesnt support that application..what should i do?
<abattoir> gratis: bleh, you wanted it for windows?
<abattoir> :P
<baby> when i try to install macromedia flash 7 for my firefox it gives an error like my proccessor doesnt support that application..what should i do? and my proccessor is AMD 64
<abattoir> gratis: didn't notice the ticker though ;)
<abattoir> nice
<abattoir> windows grabbed all of my attn. ;)
<segfault_> baby, i dont use amd64 but iirc there are no flash binaries for it, ull have to use 32bit firefox or do without
<bluch> (Hawkwind) do i need to install vmware on linux first? or is vmplayer enough?
<Hawkwind> bluch: Just install it on the machine you want to run it on.  Then you use it to install any OS you want
<Arlington> anyone who knows anything about lock ups when trying to use Ctrl-Alt-F(x)
<Hawkwind> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Sethie> I'm trying to install Kubuntu from the live cd and everything goes fine till I get to the copying part. It always stops at about 93%, and it does nothing anymore. I checked the CD for errors (option from the boot menu, yet it says the cd is good.) What can I do?
<cpk2> try the alternate cd
<baby> segfault: is there a 32 bit firefox on the net?
<bluch> ok
<cpk2> baby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<segfault_> baby, of course there are lots of 32bit users for it, tho i dont know the procedure for running a 32bit app on a 64 processor, but someone with amd64 should be able to help you
<cpk2> i wonder...
<cpk2> !64bitflash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64bitflash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magical_trevsky> hi, I want to update my system, but xchat is on the list of upgrades, and i don't want the new version.. is there any way to stop xchat from updating but let everything else work as normal?
<segfault_> magical_trevsky, google for apt-pinning
<gnomefreak> cpk2: there is not flash for 64bit you need to use gplflash ot something like it
<gnomefreak> !pin
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<cpk2> fdoving: while i am interested to see what the fix for /home/home is i think in the interest of our time I will just install again (oh well) and since my sata is formatted ext3 i should be able to make it /home
<magical_trevsky> segfault_, gnomefreak, thanks :)
<cpk2> gnomefreak: i was just seeing if it liked to that page i gave to baby
<gnomefreak> magical_trevsky: yw
<cpk2> linked*
<gnomefreak> ah
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Why not just do: cd /home/home/cpk1 and then do mv * ..
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Or something similar with move it to where it needs to be accordingly
<fdoving> cpk2: ah.. fix for that? that's easy. mv /home/home/cpk1 /home/;rmdir /home/home
<Electrolyte> Can anyone recommend me a better VNC server? The one that comes with KDE uses 100% CPU when a client is connected - eg, it's crap :/
<Ace2007> hi all
<Ace2007> can someone tell me where i can get the patch for kdesu that kubuntu applies?
<cpk2> what about the left over home2?
<SillyZ> mornin Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> SillyZ: Hey there
<fdoving> cpk2: won't do any harm. you can delete it 'rmdir /home2'
<trappist> Ace2007: apt-get source kdesu and look inside the new dir, in debian/patches
<Ace2007> trappist: Thanks
<scheuri> Hi all....sorry for bothering you, but I managed to delete something from my panel...that part showed me all open applications (such as konversation, gaim, kontact, etc.), but now its gone and I dont know how to retrieve it
<trappist> Electrolyte: that's usually a configuration issue.  that is, if it polls the whole screen constantly, you can expect that.  you can configure (most) vnc servers to, say, only poll the area under the mouse, or only poll the whole screen periodically, make it not draw the desktop background, etc.
<Hawkwind> scheuri: Right click on the panel -> Add applet to panel -> Taskbar
<Electrolyte> trappist - even if it's full screen, it shouldn't use 100% CPU.
<trappist> scheuri: or Desktop Preview & Pager, if that's what you meant
<scheuri> Hawkwind: uhm...well...I have not taskbar to choose...?
<trappist> Electrolyte: if it polls the whole screen, wallpaper and all, constantly, it's been my experience that it becomes a serious cpu hog.
<scheuri> trappist: taskbar sounts quite good...but cant find it...
<scheuri> I am in KDE by the way...:)
<Hawkwind> scheuri: There should be an option for taskbar I believe
<scheuri> but that should be obvious
<trappist> scheuri: it should definitely be there, once you're looking at the list of applets to add
<scheuri> Hawkwind: right click on panel -> add aplet (or miniprogram) and then there should be taskbar? no sorry
<Electrolyte> trappist - sorry, VNC doesn't do this on Windows. I'll just try Tight VNC.
<Hawkwind> scheuri: Strange.  There is that option here
<Hawkwind> Taskbar - The default task bar for window management is what mine says
<trappist> Electrolyte: I do recommend tightvnc, but last time this happened to me, it was *on* windows.  I just had to configure it to poll more conservatively.
<sim_> guys how can i add video & audio codecs for kubuntu ?
<trappist> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<trappist> sim_: ^
<abe_> does anyone here use kmail?
<luoluo> hi room
<scheuri> Hawkwind: you get a list with all that stuff...including trash, k-menue and such, right?
<sim_> thnx
<luoluo> this is my 1st time to here
<scheuri> Hawkwind: all the thins you may add, right? and in that choices there should be a taskbar, right?
<luoluo> wow. so many guys here
<Hawkwind> scheuri: That is correct
<scheuri> aaaaaaaahahahaha....GOT IT....thaaaaaaaaaanks
<scheuri> Hawkwind: maaany thanks....it sounds totally differen in german, buthey....I found it
<Hawkwind> scheuri: Hah.  No problem
<luoluo> anyone got idea to burn DVD faster?
<scheuri> abe_: I use kmail....
<trappist> abe_: I bet everybody that uses kmail is waiting for you to ask a specific question
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Faster than what exactly ?
<trappist> except scheuri
<BluesKaj> abe, kmail is a PITA to set up, try mozilla Thunderbird
<scheuri> ;)
<luoluo> faster than 1x or 2x
<trappist> who wants to volunteer to answer a question he hasn't heard
<luoluo> my DVD-rw is 16x
<scheuri> BluesKaj: I can not second that actually...
<trappist> BluesKaj: that's patently false
<abe_> actually I did ask one awhile ago :)
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Maybe the media doesn't allow the burning speed to be faster.  I have certain media type that are rated 16x but will only burn at 4x
<abe_> how do I create a mailing list?
<cpk2> fdoving: many thanks for all the help =D
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Then I have other media that is 8x that burns at 16x
<lupine_85> !mailman
<ubotu> mailman: Powerful, web-based mailing list manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.5-9ubuntu4.1 (dapper), package size 6457 kB, installed size 31632 kB
<BluesKaj> well then don't but but for newbs it's just easy to use and it works
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Not what he wants :P
<scheuri> abe_: as in...contact groups to mail instead of inserting every single mailadress?
<trappist> abe_: not in kmail - a mailing list is a server thing
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: He wants to do it from within kmail
<abe_> scheuri, exactly
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Which can't be done :)
<gratis> i and my dogs will donor blood on 26th october to accent more that day
<lupine_85> oh, I dunno
<gratis> dogs = friends
<cpk2> fdoving: one last question though (i hope) is root going to own future users home folder as well?
<scheuri> abe_: that is a very good question...had the same trouble once...failed...and got another solution which made me not investigating further..sorry...:(
<Hawkwind> lupine_85: Please the conversation here in the channel so others can see and possibly help
<Hawkwind> Ermmm, sorry
<Hawkwind> luoluo: That was for you
<lupine_85> dirty hacks make it possible :)
<abe_> np
<lupine_85> but mailman is the future
<BluesKaj> scheuri, I don't see the point in setting up a complicated user unfriendly email program like kmail when thunderbird works so well
<abe_> I don't want to go back to thunderbird
<lupine_85> (and the past)
<luoluo> Hawkwind
<abe_> should I post an rfe?
* lupine_85 is trying to use KMail
<lupine_85> it's... interesting
<Arlington> what do i need to install to play my mp3's?
<abe_> I used to use thunderbird
* lupine_85 too
<scheuri> BluesKaj: and I dont see the point to just say its unfriendly because it is differen...I use both...they are different...so? I like Kmail...others do so too...
<abe_> Arlington, try xmms
<bluch> is there an other programm to create virtual pc's with?
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Just because the media states up to 16x doesn't mean it will burn at that speed.  As I stated, I have media that says 16x and only does 4x and no higher.  I have other media(Sony) that states 8x as the highest, yet it burns at 16x
<trappist> BluesKaj: kmail is quite nice and easy to configure.  why use something like thunderbird when you have something powerful and desktop-integrated like kmail.
<lupine_85> I still prefer thunderbird, but it eats too much RAM :(
<scheuri> thunderbird is great...sure...:)...
<lupine_85> konqueror beats the pants off of firefox though
<trappist> bluch: other than what
<luoluo> but the same media can burn at 16x under MS windowsXP
<Hawkwind> trappist: Because linux is about choice :)
<abe_> try Oper
<lupine_85> thunderbird is "ok" :p
<BluesKaj> ahh , now we have linux purists out of the woodwork :)
<abe_> er, Opera
<abe_> it's fast
<lupine_85> I might end up going back to mutt ;)
<trappist> Hawkwind: that's sort of my point - my other point is, if you're gonna use kde, you're better off using kde (as in kmail and friends)
<scheuri> BluesKaj: ooh myyy...just because we do not agree with you we are purists?
<Hawkwind> luoluo: That doesn't mean it will do the same in Linux unfortunately :(
<trappist> lupine_85: I switched from kmail to mutt like 5 years ago, then back to kmail about 2 years ago :)
<luoluo> sigh...
<BluesKaj> just funnin' ya s scheuri :)
<scheuri> :)
<Hawkwind> trappist: Then I guess I'm in a world of trouble.  I use E17 and there aren't mail programs and file managers for it.  Just because you use a wm/de doesn't mean you are better off using what that wm/de offers
<luoluo> so what I can do is transferring the files which's going to be burnt to windows Machine
<abe_> the other problem I have in kmail is, you can't have more than 10 conditions in any single filter
<luoluo> thx anyway Hawkwind!
<Hawkwind> luoluo: What are you using to burn the files, as in what program ?
<abe_> I would use k3b, imho
<lupine_85> k3b++ :)
<trappist> Hawkwind: in the case of kde/kmail you are.  you get a lot of extra very nice features from the integration.
<luoluo> NeroLinux
<luoluo> I use NeroLinux
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Try using k3b and see what happens
<trappist> lupine_85: use k3b.  you'll be pleasantly surprised by how it compares to nero.
<bluch> other then vmware
<luoluo> tried, and same problem
<abe_> k3b is a good program
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Not to bash anything, but the linux version of Nero is a pretty crappy port and is lacking of features
<lupine_85> I do use k3b
<lupine_85> k3b is great
<abe_> yes it is lupine_85
<luoluo> burn a DVD would take 30-40 mins
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Are you sure you have it set to burn at maximum speed ?
<luoluo> I'm sure
<abe_> -r or + r, luoluo ?
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Again, just because it states 16x doesn't mean it's going to burn at that speed in all OS's unfortunately
<luoluo> -r
<BluesKaj> if yer trying to burn video files devede24 works well in conjunction with K3b
<abe_> that's why, Luro
<Pensacola> why is kmail better than thunderbird?
<luoluo> i know.
<abe_> er luoluo
<Hawkwind> Staples brand DVD-R are rated at 16x and they burn at 4x here for me in both Linux and Windows
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: No one said it was
<abe_> -r burns much slower than + r
* lupine_85 hasn't noticed the -/+ thing
<Hawkwind> Pensacola: It's all about choice actually.  What is better for one person might be horrible for the next
<Hawkwind> abe_: Huh ?
<Pensacola> let me refrase that: why do you some people prefer kmail? :)
<scheuri> Pensacola: that is probably point of view...I personally like the features, the integration into KDE...
<abe_> what, Hawkwind ?
<Hawkwind> abe_: I have +/-R and they both burn at the same speeds.  Though again, its media dependant
<luoluo> I've burned the same brand DVD-r under WinXP hundreds times, works very well.
<Pensacola> I'm thinking about switching from mozilla to the native kde applications
<trappist> Pensacola: I prefer it because I use kde, and kmail is well-integrated into kde, which gives it some bonus points.  I also prefer the design.
<Pensacola> ok thx for your opinions
<gratis> does original return to castle wolfstein cd work ok with ubuntu?
<lupine_85> no idea
<trappist> gratis: yes
<scheuri> Pensacola: however, if you are using thunderbird on windows AND linux, you do not need to change a lot...and you can "import" by simply copying files
<trappist> gratis: of course you have to download the linux client for it
<lupine_85> use you can use enemy territory/TC:E tough :)
<luoluo> Hawkwind, I've tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128721, and make no sense
<gratis> trappist - but from id software, right?
<Pensacola> yeah I've been using thunderbird on windows but I haven't booted into windows for quite some time now
<trappist> gratis: I don't recall.  but I think google does :)
<Pensacola> I only have it installed for gaming at the moment :)
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Strange thing, I have that exact burner, NEC 3520A
<scheuri> gratis: aye...its an official (gratis) linux client...you just need an oringinal CD
<Pensacola> kubuntu is way better for most tasks
<Hawkwind> luoluo: Try a different brand of DVD media and see if it changes
<luoluo> oh...
<luoluo> alright, i'll take ur advice, thx
<luoluo> Hawkwind, where r u from?
<gratis> scheuri - what other game author do that for linux what id software?
<SillyZ> loki used to make games for linux til they went out of business , you may be able to find a few of them floating around
<scheuri> gratis: unfortunately not many...its merely ID and a few others...some make native linux games, some special install clients for Windows CDs
<SillyZ> loki-games that is
<lupine_85> Bioware!!
<lupine_85> NWN++
<SillyZ> Americas Army is a good one
<gratis> ok, what`s more?
<luoluo> I may ask u some other Ubuntu question later, but I need to make sure u can be reached.
<SillyZ> HeavyGear by Loki games was good
<scheuri> gratis: there is a special section at www.ubuntuforums.org
<riri> imbrandon ?
<riri> is it possible to install nmm on edgy ?
<riri> i compiled kde4 but have no sound because no nmm-photon
<DaSkreech> Can I make a for loop in bash with a range?
<DaSkreech> like from [1 - 100]  ?
<BluesKaj> is the latest edgy stable and hardwre friendly ?
<DaSkreech> Hardware friendly?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<b_52Centos> do you know tutorials to customize / tunning kde look ?
<bluch> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, does it recognize most hardware
<Pensacola> I'm having some problems making konquerer accepting javascript and cookies only from sites wich I allow it to
<abe_> cxan anyone think of why a downloaded theme would not owrk after it was installed?
<abe_> can*
<abe_> work*
<Hawkwind> luoluo: I'm in the US and I'm always here as are a lot of the guys/gals here now who are regulars of this channel
<DaSkreech> I would suspect it would be better at it than dapper
<luoluo> ok Hawkwind
<BluesKaj> suspect eh ...ok , not definite
<DaSkreech> I've only used it on one computer which I wouldn't call esoteric
<gratis> scheuri - thanks
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ask in #ubuntu+1
<DaSkreech> Hi gratis
<luoluo> I'm in China, more and more guys here r using Ubuntu.
<luoluo> it's later now here, cya guys...
<BluesKaj> Edgy is not stable, it is for development only.  Do not use this on production machines.  Does anyone read the topic anyway?  Edgy still contains many bugs!".
<gnomefreak> no they dont
<BluesKaj> ok, got the message, loud and clear
<gratis> DaSkreech hi
<DaSkreech> Bye luoluo
<Bluecandy> hi
<Bluecandy> anyone here who wants to help me
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<BluesKaj> Bluecandy, just ask yer question
<Bluecandy> i cant boot (k)ubuntu edgy since the first knot. i get a MMCONFIG bios error, but thats on much distros, it takes a minute and its fine (fixed in 2.6.18) but after that i get "cant read/access on hda" or something. i have a s-ata drive, so it should be sda
<Bluecandy> dapper works fine
<DaSkreech> Maybe your grub config needs to be redone?
<Bluecandy> i want to run the livecd
<Bluecandy> desktop cd to install it
<Bluecandy> i think alternate would work but i want a solution for the desktop cd
<maddog75> hi. a mate has corrupted his partition table. it had a single ext2 partition across the whole drive. is it possible to rebuild the partition table and restore the partiton#?
<DaSkreech> are you booting from a Live Cd?
<Bluecandy> yes, if you asked me
<geoff270> anyone know how to setup port forwarding+trigger ports for amule w Westee Versalink 327
<geoff270> Westell
<arunkale> is there any way i can make the  playback quality better in amarok?
<llisper> Greetings! Anyone know how to break (install) packages in the Adept package manager?
<jpatrick> llisper: find out what the problem is
<jpatrick> llisper: open the konsole and try to see what it says there
<llisper> jpatrick: Well I want to install pgadmin3 package but it says that libc required > some version ...  etc ..
<Arlington> i can't get my mp3's to play... any one can help?
<Hawkwind> !mp3 > Arlington
<Arlington> yeah i know but i have looked in the multiverse repository but can't find libxnie extracodecs...
<magnus> !nvidia
<Hawkwind> Arlington: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<geoff270> Arlington, what player are you using, if xmms, get the mp3addon
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<geoff270> Arlington, amarok will play mp3 outright
<toxidas> hey
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Arlington> amarok won't ay a sound.
<toxidas> which kde is kubuntu6.0.6 using ? anyone help me?
<arunkale> Arlington: do you have all necessary repos enabled?
<fdoving> toxidas: 3.5.2
<Arlington> repos? :-S
<Hawkwind> toxidas: It came with 3.5.2 though 3.5.4 is available as well
<toxidas> ok thanx how can upgrade to 3.5.4 than?
<Hawkwind> toxidas: Just add the kde-latest repo and it will update for you to 3.5.4
<toxidas> which is?
<arunkale> Arlington: repositories
<Arlington> yes i have .
<arunkale> and you searched for libxine-extracodecs ?
<Hawkwind> toxidas: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest dapper main
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<ja_> Adept Notifier has alerted me to a few updates that are available. Is there somewhere I can see what the difference is between the old and new package? I want to know what bug/issue has been resolved.
<Hawkwind> Arlington: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us for us all to see
<toxidas> thax alot
<Arlington> main restricted universe multiverse
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, how do i get system settings to remember myscreensaver settings ? ... they revert to default after each logout
<Arlington> how do i view my sourcelist so i can paste it later?
<Hawkwind> Arlington: Several ways, cat /etc/apt/sources.list or you can open it with any editor like kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: No idea on that one.  I use xscreensaver exclusively
<Arlington> sorry i'am totaly new to this.. how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> Hawkwind, xscreensaver ?
<octan> is there codecs from playing wma files in kubuntu amd 64?
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: Yes, xscreensaver
<fdoving> Arlington: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<llisper> Arlington: I had the same problem too. Just open konsole and enter "sudo adept"
<octan> so
<octan> kdesu
<arunkale> Arlington: PMed you a link, check it out
<octan> kdesu adept :P
<llisper> Arlington: there you can use a GUI
<octan> is there a ubuntu 64 channel?
<Hawkwind> octan: Not that I know of, but #Ubuntu is one good place to start
<caakins> Hey i  got a questing about kubuntu
<Hawkwind> octan: You could also do: /msg chanserv list *ubuntu* and see what all comes up
<DaSkreech> ja_: Not as far as I know
<caakins> I can't pull any updates down via Adept
<octan> HabaKKuk, can you help me? i need to get wma files to play
<caakins> The updates I am trying to select are greyed out
<octan> with eighter xine or mplayer
<ja_> Ok DaSkreech. Thanks.
<llisper> wow better do it in a separate window. returns a lot of channels
<octan> im on kubuntu amd64 version
<HabaKKuk> octan: sudo apt-get install win32codecs
<trappist> HabaKKuk: not on amd64
<trappist> HabaKKuk: and anyway it's w32codecs
<octan> do i need to jail em?
<HabaKKuk> well, maybe
<HabaKKuk> ;>
<trappist> octan: yes, I keep a 32bit chroot for stuff like that
<octan> alright.. i guess i'll do it to
<trappist> octan: for mplayer, firefox (for flash and java), wine, etc.
<octan> i have flash working but not java :p
<llisper> the flash is and old version and does not work well with the new flash websites
<llisper> Adobe does not update flash for linux ... :-(
<octan> they sux
<geoff270> anyone help w amule and westall versalink router, port forwarding, and trigger ports
<BluesKaj> can you access your router TCP and UDP Ports, geoff270?
<caakins> I cannot download updates
<caakins> Can someone please help
<LjL> caakins: please elaborate
<llisper> caakins: What have you tried?
<geoff270> caakins, try apt-get update, if fail, reload sources.list
<caakins>  The programs are there but they are greyed out
<caakins> I can't select them
<BluesKaj> in adept ?
<caakins> yes in adepts
<caakins> adept
<BluesKaj> make sure your mulitverse and universe sources are enabled
<caakins> How do i do hat
<caakins> that
<BluesKaj> click on them to enable
<caakins> I am lost
<Acc> can i change rights from root into user for files?
<caakins> sorry
<llisper> caakins: Can you give an example package which is greyed out. I want to try it on my machine too ..
<caakins> Firefox
<caakins> Thuderbird
<caakins> True Type Core Fonts
<caakins> This is my office computer
<caakins> We have a Linux box that gets us to the internet
<caakins> I have been put in charge of finding a linux that the common use can use for everyday task
<caakins> I like ubuntu
<caakins> but I can't figure why theses apps are greyed out
<caakins> My home PC works fine
<TheGateKeeper> Acc: yes chmod http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<caakins> Select what I want and download
<llisper> they are not greyed on my machine. Click on view menu > repositories
<llisper> what do you see there ?
<caakins> in adept
<llisper> yes?
<caakins> In view all I have is Review Changes
<mdr> I'm using the KDE wizard (ol the shame) to add my printer.  Should I select (A)"Deskjet 712C" or (B)"Deskjet 712 pnm2ppa" on the select HP model screen?
<llisper> caakins: No I meant in the menu View > Manage Repositories.
<geoff270> help w port forwarding, + triger ports for amule/kubuntu
<caakins> oh
<caakins> sorry
<mdr> excuse me (B)"Deskjet 712C pnm2ppa
<Acc> ah, thx
<TheGateKeeper> np :-)
<caakins> I can't seem to find the View>Manage Repositories
<llisper> caakins: What does your View menu list then?
<llisper> caakins: And what is the version of adept that you are running?
<caakins> good question
<caakins> 
<caakins> adept installer 2.0
<daftvader> kubuntu is da BOMB
<llisper> caakins: My about Adept dialog reads the following "Adept Manager 2.0 Destroyer (Using KDE 3.5.2)"
<caakins> That is what mine reads
<caakins> At the top I have Adept Edit VIew Settings Help
<Arlington> who did i talk to earlier the restart didn't go to well...
<arunkale> Hey
<mdr> Which is more popular in terms of actual usage, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<fdoving> mdr: probably ubuntu.
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu
<trym|work> by default
<soulrider> hi everyone
<tobias___> ubuntu is kubuntu is me is you is everyone!?
<tobias___> hi :)
<trym|work> timbukuntu
<mdr> Where do I disable preview mode for html and text files in the file browser.  Is that a konq setting or a KDE setting?
<Hawkwind> mdr: Probably a setting can be found in kcontrol for File Manager
<trappist> mdr: konqueror, but you can change it in kcontrol
<fdoving> mdr: you can toggle those inside konqueror. view -> preview -> select the ones you want.
<mdr> thanks
<ukdave> hi all, I'm using kernel linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 do i need the linux-386 and linux-image-386 that came with the install
<M_A_K> Just got finished with installing kubuntu and "Hard Disk Boot Sector Invalid."  Now what?
<fdoving> ukdave: they are meta packages. keeping those installed will always get you the latest kernel available in the repositories while updating.
<fdoving> ukdave: unless you have a good reason to remove them i suggest keeping them. they don't take much space either.
<ukdave> cheers, i was just trying to save some space
<THY733T> hi,is there any tool like DenyHosts for blocking attacks on port 5900 (VNC)?
<ibert> hi! I have a problem with new installed sys. When Xserver has started, I can't change to any other vt anymore. driver nv. Keyboard seems correct to me, cause the keys alone act as they schould (ALT, STRG, F1 etc). any idea where to start?
<fdoving> ibert: try to open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole), and run 'sudo chvt 1' (that would be equal to ctrl+alt+f1).
<fdoving> ibert: to get back to X, 'sudo chvt 7'
<ibert> fdoving: this works
<fdoving> ibert: ok, now, i don't have a clue on how you would make the keys work. :|
<ibert> fdoving: :-) as ar as I know there is a " Don't zap" option - not sure on this
<Hawkwind> ibert: Are you using a en_US keyboard ?
<fdoving> ibert: can you change from vt1 to vt7 with the keyboard? is it just out of X that doesn't work?
<arunkale> fdoving: what does one do if restarting x hangs your computer
<trappist> arunkale: hopefully ctrl-alt-f1 gives you a console.  if not, reboot to a rescue kernel and try to work out the X issue.
<arunkale> trappist: restarting x opens some weird power saving thing for a friend of mine
<arunkale> this happened after he installed libxine-extracodecs
<trappist> it's highly unlikely that those two are related
<trappist> I can only guess that the weird power saving thing is a monitor thing, going into a power-saving mode because it's not getting a signal
<arunkale> how does one fix such a thing
<trappist> first you figure out what the problem is, then you address it.  the first step to the first part is to examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ibert> fdoving: yes, it's just out of X. from vtX to vtY (x,y not 7) every change is possible,
<knapper> can anyone tell me if there is such a thing has a kubuntu unstable repository? I'm looking for a repo that contains the unstable version of kwin-baghira.
<fdoving> ibert: search /etc/X11/xorg.conf for DontVTSwitch
<fdoving> ibert: if you find it, set it to 'false'
<arunkale> trappist: there's my Xorg.0.log file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25198/
<proger> hello everyone, I need an advice. I just installed video - audio codecs (with AutoMatix), but when I watching a film in big screen size it's starts lagging, it runs fine only in small sizes, where is there a problem? I have 4 Pentium 3 Gh, 1 Gb of Ram. Maybe thatt because I dont have a proper video driver?
<knapper> How can I install the unstable version of something using apt-get? is there a unstable repository?
<ibert> fdoving: there is no such line. For that it seems to be the keyboard setting. What I saw now is that I can't do the pipe symbol
<knapper> proger, are you using xgl?
<proger> i don't know whet is xgl :(
<knapper> your probably not then ^_^
<proger> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<proger> i have clean Kubuntu
<arunkale> trappist: how do i see what the error is from tht file?
<trappist> arunkale: I don't see a relevant error from that file
<arunkale> hmm
<arunkale> what could be the problem, then?
<arunkale> if you try to restart the computer, it starts some weird power saving thing
<enzo> I think my HDD burned out. It is recognized in bootup, but won't load GRUB. I run the LIVE CD and I can access the entire HDD
<enzo> How can I try to regain access for boot?
<zorglu_> enzo: what do you mean ? like to boot on the broken disk ?
<linux_> soy un puto entendido?
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<proger> hello everyone, I need an advice. I just installed video - audio codecs (with AutoMatix), but when I watching a film in big screen size it's starts lagging, it runs fine only in small sizes, where is there a problem? I have 4 Pentium 3 Gh, 1 Gb of Ram. Maybe thatt because I didnt install driver
<knapper> How can I install this package: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kwin-baghira ???
<LjL> knapper: "sudo aptitude install kwin-baghira"
<arunkale> knapper search for baghira on adept
<zorglu_> proger: looks like slow video drivers
<arunkale> it's there
<zorglu_> proger: try 'xvinfo' and paste in a pastebin
<proger> zorglu_: ihave onboard video card 127 Mb
<zorglu_> knapper: what is kwin baghira ?
<soulrider> ubotu has some spelling mistaked whena nnouncing the spanish channels. Who can i report that to?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has some spelling mistaked whena nnouncing the spanish channels. Who can i report that to? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> zorglu_: a MacOS lookalike theme for KDE. quite impressive.
<arunkale> proger: what format is the video in?
<zorglu_> LjL: cool
<LjL> soulrider: what spelling mistakes?
<knapper> LjL, I need the unstable version though
<knapper> is that what I get through apt/
<proger> i tried many formats - everywhere is the same thig films runs fine only on verysmall screensizes
<LjL> soulrider: (i guess "alli" should be "all" for starters)
<knapper> zorglu_ it's a mac os x clone
<knapper> theme
<zorglu_> proger: do the xvinfo i told you
<LjL> knapper: you get version 0.7a-1build2
<knapper> LjL yeah, that version doesn't have a working sidebar, I need the sidebar :/
<proger> igor@igor-desktop:~$ xvinfo
<proger> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<proger> screen #0
<proger>  no adaptors present
<proger> igor@igor-desktop:~$ xvinfo
<proger> X-Video Extension version 2.2
<proger> screen #0
<knapper> LjL Konquerer sidebar that is
<proger>  no adaptors present
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<zorglu_> proger: well i told you pastebin too :)
<knapper> LjL is there a repository that might contain this unstable version??
<zorglu_> proger: install a driver to get at least 2d acceleration. it is the reason of the slow down you experience
<proger> zorglu_: idont know what is pastsmethig bini m lamer
<LjL> knapper: well, that debian repository URL you gave apparently does. however, *it can be dangerous* to install packages not intended for Ubuntu. if you still want to do it, though, just download the package and run "sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<proger> imlamer :)
<zorglu_> proger: follow the url given by ljl to know what it is
<enzo> zorglu_, sorry, inspecting the HDD physically
<enzo> I mean that I can't boot
<knapper> LjL I would have to reinstall all of the dependencies wouldn't I?
<enzo> it's my primary HDD with GRUB and Kubuntu on it
<soulrider> LjL: yes
<soulrider> also
<LjL> knapper: maybe, maybe not. depends on which versions of the dependencies the debian package requires. perhaps you'll just find that it won't install, because of missing dependencies
<soulrider> obtendran has to be obtendrn
<LjL> soulrider: ok
<knapper> LjL Thanks, I think I will just wait.
<LjL> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soulrider> :)
<LjL> soulrider: that guy sounded like he wasn't exactly asking for something, besides, did he?
<zorglu_> This is probably the last Baghira for Qt3.
<zorglu_> There will be no Baghira for Qt4.
<zorglu_> <- from  http://baghira.sourceforge.net/
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> he didnt
* DaSkreech falls to knees
<LjL> well, the change to QT4 is bound to make some programs go into oblivion...
<DaSkreech> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<tdn> I have just installed a clean installation from the Ubuntu 6.06 CD. I did not have any Kubuntu CDs. How do I install Kubuntu now?
<LjL> tdn: you can install the "kubuntu-desktop" package to get KDE. you'll stilll also have Gnome, though
<soulrider> im trying to convert my mom and dad to linux
<soulrider> what do you think its ht ebets enviroment for htem to use ?
<LjL> soulrider: that's a hard question
<soulrider> also, does anyone know any linux alternatives to AutoCAD ?
<tdn> LjL, yes, ok. But will that be the only difference? I mean if I do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will I then have the full Kubuntu installation + Gnome? And will the settings be just like if I had installed from a Kubuntu CD? (I mean using kdm in stead of gdm and such)
<LjL> soulrider: personally i'd say Gnome, even though i'm a KDE user...
<soulrider> i wanted something light for my moms comp since i don think it will be able to handle KDE properly
<LjL> tdn: you'll have all the same programs. most settings should also be the same, though i cannot guarantee it. you'll still be left with the ubuntu splash screen for instance
<LjL> soulrider: then perhaps you could try going with xubuntu. but that's not *terribly* newbie-friendly
<tdn> LjL, hmm... Ok. That's ok. I like the caramel color better than the blue one :)
<proger> I dont have 2d driver installed, the only way I can get it is from VideoCard vendor?
<soulrider> yea, thats the problem
<LjL> soulrider: (besides, myself i don't much believe in "lightweight" environments... since in the end, you're probably going to use the very same big, memory-hungry programs as everybody does on Gnome or KDE... Firefox, OpenOffice, etc)
<soulrider> i wanted to try XFCE
<soulrider> yea
<tdn> soulrider, or if you *really* want light weight, then go for OpenBox. It can be set up to be very nice.
<soulrider> well, my mom kind of only uses Opera, so it sno big deal
<LjL> soulrider: what's the machine specs like?
<LjL> less than 192 megs of RAM makes ubuntu real terrible IMHO
<LjL> (and i mean kubuntu as well)
<soulrider> its a toshiba laptop, 2.8 ghz celeron processor with 256 RAM but shared with video
<LjL> soulrider: well, it doesn't sound that bad to me. i'm running with less -- except for the RAM
<zorglu_> xcfe ?
<soulrider> they sell ti with win XP but it runs like ASS
<soulrider> yea, RAM is what concerns me
<LjL> soulrider: but 256megs isn't *so* bad either
<LjL> soulrider: i dunno, i think you'll find both Gnome and KDE run nice enough...
<soulrider> i got edgy knot 2 installe don vmware
<LjL> sure, openoffice will take a while to load. but has anybody ever seen it *not* doing that?
<soulrider> im gonna install gnome and see how it looks and feels
<ibert> fdoving: I solved it. It was a wrong keyboard layout. funny that the switch to the vt was the first thing I noticed :-) thanks
<soulrider> i installed XFCE on it but it crashes when i load it
<soulrider> another thing that concerns me is the wireless network
<LjL> soulrider: i'd go with gnome because 1) it's more polished than KDE, on ubuntu  2) it's got many less options, which can be annoying to "more advanced" users but is probably better for newbies.   i'd just leave XFCE alone because 1) it's harder to use  2) i don't think it really gains any big performances advantages, unless you're *very* careful with the programs you use
<proger> i wondering why RAM usage is very big when Im running KDE, almost 90 %percents are used, wheni m running only Konvesationand Kaffeine?
<LjL> but you'll find that on this kind of issues, everybody disagrees
<zorglu_> proger: do 'free' and put it in pastebin
<proger> ok
<LjL> proger: RAM is almost invariably all taken up (or almost) on linux -- that's because it cashes everything that can be cashed. as long as you're not swapping too much, it should be ok.
<soulrider> yea i got  1 gb or RAM and its allwaye being used :P but i think i gotta blame azureus for that too
<proger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25208/
<proger> i noticedno swapping was used
<zorglu_> proger: in reality you got 733Mbyte of free ram
<zorglu_> proger: and 1gbyte of swap
<LjL> proger: well, cache isn't accounting for *very* much... but still there's no swap being used, so i shoudln't worry.  maybe kaffeine is just caching a lot of stuff
<zorglu_> proger: the cache LjL was talking about is 'buffer' and 'cached' column
<zorglu_> proger: 600mbyte are used only to make the whole system faster
<zorglu_> proger: they will be automatically freed if an apps need them
<proger> fromwhere you got this number - 733Mbyte?
<soulrider> uhm im sure that if i tell ym mom what "ubuntu" means she will wanna use it :P
<proger> i must bee blind
<proger> i see it now
<zorglu_> proger: yep, read my explaination and look at the pastebin, you will get it :)
<zorglu_> soulrider: show her mandela :)
<proger> returning tothat 2d driver problem, these drivers are avalaibleobly from vendor, or exists some common drivers?
<proger> i worried because i cant find driver from vendor's (ati) site
<zorglu_> proger: first step, identify what is your video card
<XVampireX> Can anyone tell me what are the changes of Kubuntu Edgy Eft?
<zorglu_> XVampireX: a lot :)
<XVampireX> nevermind
<enzo> I am not able to load GRUB
<enzo> is there a way to load it back up from the MBR?
<zorglu_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zorglu_> enzo: this may be of help
<enzo> thank you
<enzo> I'm not sure what's going on, but I can't do anything with that HDD
<enzo> I can read it under the LIVE CD, but not access it for boot
<soulrider> err, how can i change the language to spanish in GNOME ?
<knapper> Guys, I lost the location bar in konquerer, how can I get it back? (where do you configure konquerer?)
<zorglu_> menu -> setting -> toolbars -> location bar
<zorglu_> click on it
<knapper> tnx, I feel like an idiot. I forgot I had the mac like bar on
<knapper> O_o
<zorglu_> np
<knapper> now this is weird... I checked location bar, but nothing showed up
<knapper> it moved a pixel or two, but nothing is there
<XVampireX> Need to get 1074MB of archives.
<XVampireX> After unpacking 312MB of additional disk space will be used.
<XVampireX> ouch
<XVampireX> oh well
<XVampireX> I hope upstart is gonna boost things up
<h3sp4wn> XVampireX: Do you reboot often ? I boot once a day so it makes not a great deal of difference
<enzo> zorglu_, I get nothing. No GRUB
<enzo> It can be seen, just not loaded for some strange reason
<zorglu_> no idea sorry
<enzo> thyx for your help
<octan> enzo, are your disks hot?
<octan> under powerd?
<octan> i had that issue
<octan> i had to little juice in my psu
<enzo> nope
<octan> are you sure?
<octan> how d you know?
<enzo> I just took out the HDD about 30 minutes ago and put it in the freezer. It wasn't hot, just a bit above room temp
<octan> LOL
<proger> is that legal?:)
<zorglu_> wow
<octan> if you put you hd in you freezer it must have been hot.. why else would someone do that
<zorglu_> you did put you hd in the freezer ?
<octan> enzo, dont do that again
<enzo> I built this desktop 3 years ago. Never had an issue like this before. I doubt its the PSU
<zorglu_> freezer are cold ok, but humide as well
<enzo> octan, don't do what again?
<enzo> oic
<octan> put you hd in the freezer
<zorglu_> and i dunno what drastic change of temperature does to a hd
<enzo> I only put it in there for about 5 minutes
<zorglu_> but for sure they dont like water :)
<octan> to fast drop of temp. and it might shript the small particles to fast getting them out of order
<octan> *shrimp
<octan> bleh
<soulrider> does anyone know any good Linux alternatives ofr AutoCAD ?
<octan> enzo, tryed leavin the pc off for 1 min?
<enzo> it's been off now for a few
<octan> check the cable again
<octan> both sides
<enzo> which cable?
<octan> hd cable
<octan> sata or ide or whatever you use
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Linuxcad?
<soulrider> never heard about it
<octan> enzo, can you su root
<octan> sudo chroot /mount-point-of-linuxinstall
<enzo> cables are godo
<enzo> *good
<enzo> I can't log into the HDD
<enzo> I can't see GRUB
<octan> fdisk /dev/hda
<octan> in live cd
<octan> fdisk -p /dev/hda
<enzo> let me boot into the live CD
<octan> what are you on now?
<enzo> I'm on my laptop ATM
<octan> alright
<geoff270> any help w port forwarding, and trigger ports, for amule/kubuntu?
<Arlington> i've installed kweather but how do i activate it?
<octan> !p2p here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p2p here - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> lol
<Arlington> i've installed kweather but how do i activate it?
<steveire> Is there a reason that there's an ubuntu eddy beta, but no kubuntu same?
<geoff270> Arlington, if kweather is on your panel, it should be ready to go, if not put it on panel, reboot if necessary
<steveire> s/eddy/edgy
<octan> eddy is the base system
<Arlington> rebooting done although i can'tsay rebooting goes easy .-(
<octan> ont the DE
<octan> *not
<Arlington> having troubles with hangups
<steveire> octan: Don't pretend you don't know what I mean. OK, there's a GNOME version, but no KDE version.
<geoff270> arlington, rebbot with recovery for that kernel
<steveire> Any idea why?
<octan> :P
<Arlington> what kernel?
<mattik> do you recommend edgy beta for user who is not a novice or is it better to wait?
<enzo> octan, I'm in with the Live CD
<enzo> now what?
<octan> coz kububtu is made of ubuntu's base system with out DE'
<DaSkreech> Does the adept-updater do an upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<zorglu_> mattik: sure, it need to be tested
<enzo> sudo chroot /mount?
<geoff270> at grub you should see boot kernel...., and second line, reboot kernel(same version)recovery
<octan> fdisk -l /den/hda
<octan> *dev
<Arlington> yeah but what is it supposed to help me with?
<mattik> zorglu_: Can I get it by apt?
<geoff270> it will auto fix things
<zorglu_> mattik: likely
<zorglu_> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Arlington> i'll try that then.
<octan> enzo, fdisk -l /dev/hda what does it say?
<zorglu_> mattik: there is some repo to modify
<octan> does it list you partitions?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: i cant seem to be able to find linuxcad
<zorglu_> mattik: with a page somwhere on help.ubuntu.com
<geoff270> just let it run it's course, may run fsck on your disks, that's OK
<mattik>  zorglu: thank you :)
<enzo> hda or hda6?
<mattik>  zorglu_: thank you :)
<octan> hda
<enzo> nothing
<octan> is 6 your last
<octan> ?
<enzo> it just goes to the next prompt
<octan> enzo, chroot to hda if / is there
<octan> *hda1
<enzo> hda6
<geoff270> anyone using westell versalink router w amule
<octan> right
<octan> enzo, sudo chroot
<enzo> should I mount the drive first?
<octan> offcource
<enzo> ok
<enzo> sudo chroot doens't do anything
<enzo> it just says "missing operand"
<enzo> instead of dev, should it be /media?
<enzo> dev won't work, /media does
<DaSkreech> soulrider: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/qcad_downloads.html
<DaSkreech> enzo: did you give it a path?
<enzo> give what a path?
<soulrider> thanks
<DaSkreech> Does the adept_updater do an upgrade or a dist-upgrade?
<Arlington> well it didn't work :-/
<enzo> octan, what's next?
<steveire> no one knows about kubuntu edgy beta?
<geoff270> is anyone using amule, here?
<Arlington> >geoff270. it didn't work with the safemode.
<enzo> DaSkreech, give what a path?
<Blissex> geoff270: try #aMule
<mdr> Ok folks, I'm following the wiik howto/Nvidia verbatim, On step 10 "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" I get "Error: your X configuration has been altered."  IIRC, others have expeienced this. What should I do here?
<Skyrail> anyone know where I can get a decent sized kubuntu logo from?
<Arlington> >geoff270. it didn't work with the safemode.
<themadscotsman> i have a question...just upgrade to Edgy Beta....when it boots the splash screen comes on....the the gauge moves and then a black screen, but when i hit any key and the press ctrl+alt+F7 i get a log-in screen
<themadscotsman> question is...how do i get box to boot and go to log-in screen direct
<JosephRivers> what's the preferred tool for resizing partitions with kubuntu?
<arand> qparted?
<octan> enzo, how fare are you now?
<octan> *far
<octan> you chrooted in to you linux install)
<octan> ?
<enzo> far with what/
<enzo> yup
<enzo> sudo chroot /media/hda6
<octan> alright
<octan> grub-install /dev/hda
<mdr> oh, funny I fixed my "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"  error by doing exactly what the error message told me to do.  I gotta stop panicing
<enzo> . /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device
<octan> erm.
<giulio> hello
<lars> i have been here and asked several time but must ask again:  i must restart networking after boot (it starts at boot but shut off) to get ip from DHCP
<octan> enzo, i know a tool that will fix this for you
<enzo> do tell
<octan> but you need to downloade it
<DaSkreech> enzo chown
<giulio> is there anybody that want talking with me?
<ubuntu> hello children
<lars> *hugs* ubuntu
<octan> enzo, http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-index.php
<fromavlivecd> that's better
<enzo> ???
<octan> read and downloade it burin it and be happy
<fromavlivecd> wondering just how many people here are just dicking about from the livecd
<DaSkreech> You so far
<octan> enzo, get that cd
<enzo> will do
<JosephRivers> arand: Thanks! I just took a look at qtparted. I think it will work for me.
<arand> goof
<arand> good*
<Blacken> Howdy, folks.
<jonathanskilt> ^another livecder
<octan> lol
<Blacken> Yup. Kubuntu 6.10 beta sucks on my Inspiron, so I'm installing 6.06 again.
<Blacken> Question: Is it possible to set up, in the installer (6.06 graphical), your other partitions so you don't have to be root to access them? I can do it, but I hate mucking about in /etc/fstab...
<steveire> Is there a simple command to check what ram I have?
<andriijas> someone told me how to switch default sound card in ubuntu some week ago, i forgot the commando. can anyone give me a hint please?
<h3sp4wn> Blacken: linux partitions ? just set the ownership correctly
<Blacken> h3sp4wn: No, fat32.
<zorglu_> steveire: do 'free' and read the 'total' - 'memory' collumn
<steveire> cheers
<h3sp4wn> Blacken: you will have to edit fstab (but I don't use fat 32 so I don't know) umode=x I think something like that
<Blacken> h3sp4wn: It mounts the partitions properly, but they're root-only. I can't figure out how to set them as any-user, normally, so I'd like to set them up ahead of time.
<themadscotsman> ok so no one knows the answer to the question i asked...????
<h3sp4wn> Blacken: Don't know
<h3sp4wn> themadscotsman: not sure try asking
<tictric_> Blacken: In konqueror type man:mount
<h3sp4wn> themadscotsman: #ubuntu+1
<themadscotsman> i asked about 5 minutes ago
<tictric_> and look for mount options user, users
<Blacken> tictric_: I know how to use mount...however, I'm not sure why the "users" flag in my fstab doesn't WORK.
<themadscotsman> box boots...get kubuntu splash...then black screen....hit any key throw me to tty1
<zorglu_> themadscotsman: need more info to answer
<themadscotsman> ctrl+alt+F7 gives me log-in screen
<Arlington> i need to make a change in  kdmrc. how can i do that? it read only
<h3sp4wn> zorglu_: themadscotsman is on edgy
<zorglu_> h3sp4wn: ah ok
<mattik> themadscotsman: Can you log in?
<Arlington> please help?
<andriijas> is there nobody here that knows the commando to switch default soundcard?
<themadscotsman> works good too...except for this little quirk
<zorglu_> themadscotsman: not having X is quite a quirk :)
<themadscotsman> yeah i can log-in...i am here....lol
<themadscotsman> i have x....when i hit ctrl+alt+F7
<zorglu_> so what is the issue ?
<Arlington> i need to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdrmc but it's read only...
<Arlington> how can i do that?
<zorglu_> do it as root ?
<zorglu_> 'sudo nano /etc/kde3/kdm/kdrmc'
<Dannilion> kdesu kate /etc/kde3/kdm/kdrmc if you use KDE and don't want to use nano
<themadscotsman> i don't want to have to ctrl+alt+F&...to get log-in screen
<h3sp4wn> Arlington: sudo vim /etc/kde3/kdm/kdrmc (vimtutor to learn a bit of vim if you don't know it very well)
<themadscotsman> LTS boots...gives splash screen...then diagnostic....then log-in screen.....Edgy Beta doesn't
<themadscotsman> you get splash screen...then black screen....then ctrl+alt+F7 gives you log-in screen
<Arlington> the terminal is nearly blank when i have done that command... on some "~"
<mattik> themadscotsman: Have you checked is it bug?
<mattik> www.launchpad.net
<themadscotsman> not get it...you can't comprehend the situation
<zorglu_> themadscotsman: and except this babla f7, is X ok ? can you login via kdm ? launch X program etc.. ?
<slow-motion> hallo
<themadscotsman> duh...i am running it now
<zorglu_> themadscotsman: oh ok, so it is a very minor bug :)
<themadscotsman> its a minor inconvenience....lol
<enzo> I'M IN!!!!!!!!!!!
<enzo> THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH OCTAN
<octan> np
<rohan> kubuntu edgy will have the oxygen icon theme icons ?
<Hawkwind> rohan: No
<rohan> oh
<rohan> but wasnt it a spec for edgy ?
<zorglu_> nope oxygen is for kde4 :)
<Hawkwind> rohan: It's not near completed yet AFAIK.  It'll be part of KDE4
<enzo> octan, it is for me
<zorglu_> in a year or 2 :)
<rohan> oh ok ;)
<kay> hello my i solve my sound problem by myself now i have a nother problem
<kay> maybe someone can help me
<kay> is is about gtkradiant
<kay> it is to creat maps
<kay> anyone know it?
<zorglu_> people doing map for 3d game will likely be of more help :)
<zorglu_> this is quite specific question
<kay> oh yeah
<kay> thx
<kay> but i cant install it
<kay> can i post th out put only small ?
<kay> he setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<kay> this is all
<kay> thx for this tip
<kay> the setup prohe setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<kay> the setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<kay> anyone now it? or can give me a tip
<kay> do anyone use gtkradiant in kubuntu???
<kay> maybe update glibc-2.1 update?
<kay> i try it with another version but it is the same mistake
<kay> again
<kay> nobody?
<Phlogistique> gn ?
<kay> a channel about gtkradiant is not existing? or?
<Phlogistique> I do not know
<Phlogistique> sorry
<mdr> What is "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2" in the Mouse section of xorg.conf.  I've got a 2 button logitech wheel mouse.  Is this an incorrect configuration?
<kay> thank you for listening
<kay> what mouse you have?
<kay> oh sorry
<kay> work it not correctly?
<Phlogistique> huh
<kay> no not you Phlogistique
<kay> i mean mdr
<Phlogistique> I think you should see if ImPS/2 or something like that
<mdr> Furthermore in xorg.conf, I have some "eraser" Identivers with driver "wacom"  -- but this isn't a laptop and i don't have a pen or anything.
<Phlogistique> kay > mdr is french ^^
<mdr> No i'm not
<Phlogistique> ah yeah
<Phlogistique> sorry
<kay> yeah but i can understand him it is in english
<kay> LOL
<Phlogistique> I didn' see it was his nick
<Phlogistique> so
<mdr> I have a Logitech PS2 wheel mouse
<Phlogistique> mdr > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mdr> pretty standard
<kay> maybe you can post your xorg.conf
<mdr> ok
<Phlogistique> and do not choose Explorer blablabla when it asks you about your mouse
<mdr> Do i need to know anything before i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?  Gonna ask me questions?
<Phlogistique> mdr > yes
<Phlogistique> but it's easy to answer
<mdr> ok i do
<enzo> octan, quick question
<enzo> I get an error 18
<enzo> about exceeding the max from my BIOS
<mdr> Um, not that easy:-) Should i select nv or nvidia?  Please note: I have already installed nvidia-glx and the matching restricted module.
<mdr> This is what I'm trying to fix also
<h3sp4wn> nvidia
<h3sp4wn> (if you want 3d acceleration)
<mdr> okir
<mdr> okie
<mdr> Oh crap, i shut the konsole window and rerun: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process.
<mdr> I shut the window because I hit the wrong key but now I can't rerun  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"  It gives me the above error.  Sorry I'm an idiot.
<enzo> Here is my error now
<enzo> GRUB Loading stage1.5
<enzo> it just keeps on spamming across my screen
<enzo> s/spamming/flooding
<mdr> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<mdr> so what do I do about this condrumdum?
<zorglu_> mdr: reboot or manually remove /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<octan> enzo ?
<Jurtan> hiho
<octan> enzo, reset the bios
<octan> load default
<enzo> ok
<joakim> hallo i am not good on english but my Creative Technology, Ltd Webcam Live!/Live! Pro this will not work on my Amsn :(
<joakim> kna sombody tell me how thats work
<enzo> octan, fail-safe defaults or optimized defaults?
<joakim> er det noen norske her ?
<octan> fail-safe
<enzo> ok
<enzo> do I run SGD again?
<joakim> is the sombody NOrwegian
<octan> enzo did you run grub-install /dev/hda ?
<Jurtan> does someone know why i cant load any packages from any apt sources ? i can ping any website, but my xubuntu always times out at apt-get install ssh or apt-get update
<octan> after you boted up with supergrub ?
<octan> jeg snakker norsk
<Hawkwind> Jurtan: Paste your sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us so we can all see it
<enzo> after I booted up with SGD, it scanned and fixed hda6
<enzo> and now I can't do anything
<enzo> hmmm
<octan> what you mean? anything?
<enzo> now I can't even go into my BIOS
<enzo> it wasn't set up to read from CD prior to HDD
<octan> you forgot to run grub-install ?
<enzo> I never got the chance to
<joakim> hei  har et problem med creativ pro live  kamre mitt. har prvd denne kommando i terminalen
<octan> !no
<Hawkwind> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Jurtan> i cant post them sorry, i dont even have irc on my xubuntu machine..
<joakim> p amsn s sier den  er ikke isntallert men det er jo installerte
<Jurtan> but its the latest release
<zorglu_> Jurtan: did you install it when it was not connnected to the internet ?
<Hawkwind> Jurtan: We really need to be able to see the sources.list to be able to help you unfortunately.
<octan> joakim, modprobe spca5xxx
<Hawkwind> Jurtan: However, irssi or something should be on the CD that you can install from
<Jurtan> it was connected all the time
<joakim> ka med (modprobe spca5xxx)?
<octan> kjr
<enzo> octan, I am not able to do anything after the BEEP from BIOS
<zorglu_> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<enzo> frozen
<zorglu_> Jurtan: well you said you had internet, so use it to pastebin on
<octan> enzo,try turm it off for 1 min
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Jurtan> i only need ssh/open ssh server but he times out when connecting to any sources (not even ftp.debian.org)
<joakim> jeg kjrte den koden i terminalen men s komme dette opp (FATAL: Module spca5xxx not found.)
<enzo> I am
<zorglu_> joakim: ???
<Jurtan> i only have txt mode on xubuntu right now, not even a browser
<enzo> err, just did
<zorglu_> octan: you seems to understand joakim, maybe you could convince him to go to -no ?
<zorglu_> Jurtan: can you use the web from this box ?
<Jurtan> yes
<Jurtan> this is my desktop pc
<joakim> mmja ka d
<plichu> siema
<zorglu_> Jurtan: so what prevent you from pasting your source.list on the web ?
<octan> joakim ingen hjelp in #no ?
<zorglu_> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<joakim> har prvd denne koden og (lsusb) og da fant han web cam men amsn finner ikke den :(
<octan> nop.. no drivers
<tobias___> am i online?
<tobias___> yes!
<zorglu_> joakim: please can you please english here
<Chousuke> Apparently
<tobias___> joakim: er norsk kult! :)
<Jurtan> xubuntu is on my other pc, i only have text mode on it and to get any data to my pc ( where i am sitting atm) i need to have ssh
<zorglu_> tobias___: you are
<tobias___> zorglu: I am yes
<joakim> ja det er kult ja
<tobias___> :)
<ryanakca> Jurtan: mind rephrasing that please?
<tobias___> joakim: are you a member of spisderike yet? :)
<joakim> no
<octan> joakim, not xxx but xx
<zorglu_> tobias___: you understand joakim ? can you convince him either to talk english or goto #ubuntu-no ?
<octan>  modprobe spca5xx
<zorglu_> joakim: you please english ?!?!?!
<zorglu_> speak ?
<tobias___> joakim: de vil at du skal prate norsk eller g til #ubuntu-no :)
<plichu> ema ema
<tobias___> joakim: jeg mener de vil at du skal prayte engelsk
<joakim> ja men skriver s jevlig mye feil p engelsk
<octan> joakim, well.? how did it got with modprobe spca5xx
<octan> *go
<tobias___> joakim: /join #ubunu-no
<Jurtan> ok, i just give me a few minutes, then i set up a ftp server on the machine, then i copy the data to my pc an ill post it here.
<zorglu_> octan: can you help him in #ubuntu-no ?
<octan> alright
<joakim>  modprobe spca5xx  gikk det
<joakim> funker cam n
<enzo> octan, I'm back up on my desktop. Not running Kubuntu just yet
<octan> joakim, ok now ?
<joakim> i dont now
<zorglu_> maouaouaoauou
<zorglu_> order! :)
<zorglu_> ok lets go crazy
<joakim> i show tes my web cam now
<octan> you do that
<enzo> octan, here is the error I get when trying to fix my GRUB MBR
<zorglu_> ok have fun :)
<octan> enzo, what error
<enzo> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<enzo> Booting 'not lucky'
<octan> hmm
<joakim> most i am restart Amsn on my pc ?
<octan> just amsn
<joakim> oki
<enzo> ok
<enzo> so I am able to boot Kubuntu now... lets see if it will go through fdisk again
<octan> booing with supergrub cd?
<octan> *booting
<joakim> okey octan i have restart Amsn and than he tell meg is not install :-<
<enzo> nope
<enzo> well, yes, but no
<octan> joakim, try woth kopete
<joakim> oki
<enzo> octan, It loads it up for me (through the cd, not GRUB itself) but then it goes through the "check forced" and back where I started
<Arlington> i'am trying to do this: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_8.28.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper_Manually
<Arlington> "installing teh ne driver. i have downloaded it
<octan> enzo, run fsck from live cd then?
<Arlington> currently trying to do part "create .deb packages"
<enzo> ok
<enzo> I will once I'm done letting this check clear
<octan> this is a painin the ass righy :P
<enzo> oh yeah
<joakim> oki try kopete now
<mdr> Ok I'm reruning "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", being carefull this time ;)  I'm following the wikin howto/nvida trouble shooting suggestions verbatim.
<enzo> WOOHOO, I'm in
<octan> nice
<mdr> Hi, I'm back.  Thanks for the help. Re-running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", being carefull this time ;)  I'm following the wikin howto/nvida trouble shooting suggestions verbatim.
<enzo> so now how do I install the GRUB?
<octan> grub-install /dev/hda
<enzo> let me get in on konversation
<draik> octan?
<octan> draik, ?
<mabreaux> hello all
<mdr> What entry best describes my mouse ImPS2 or ExplorerPS2?
<mabreaux> can you add synaptic to kubuntu or is there a problem with that?
<mdr> I've got a two button logitech wheel mouse (wired infrared).  Its pretty standard.  ImPS2 or ExplorerPS2 or something else?
<tobias___> mabreaux: kubuntu uses adept for the same things as synaptic I belive
<mabreaux> how do you set the repositories then...
<draik> octan
<draik> THANK YOU
<draik> THANK YOU
<draik> THANK YOU
<tobias___> mabreaux: one sec Ill check
<draik> and sorry for flooding
<tobias___> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tobias___> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<tobias___> adept howto!
<tobias___> :)
<mdr> I'm reconfiguring xorg.conf is something wrong?  I've never heard of these protocols that Im being asked to select.
<tobias___> mabreaux: the second menu item on the first menu
<octan> draik, :D your welcome
<tobias___> mabreaux: in adept
<mdr> please help this has been a nightmare
<Arlington> hi all!
<Arlington> i have a problem.
<Kyral> !problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about problem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kyral> ...
<Kyral> Okay
<Kyral> Arlington: instead of stating you have a problem, its better to just ask the question :P
<Arlington> okay :-)
<ibert> hi again. One question: is there  a way to find out if the X server uses nv or nvidia driver? Cause on the start of X there is  no nvidia logo. on teh other hand, the option "noLogo" is not in the xorg.conf. In the xorg.conf there is "nvidia" set as driver.
<Arlington> when ever i try to reboot. hutdown or so. my system hangs up. i'am on the lastest kubuntu build.
<Kyral> Arlington: check the Xserver logs (look in /var/log)
<Arlington> what am i looking forr?
<Kyral> Some kind of msg about the NVidia driver
<Arlington> i have ati :-)
<Kyral> oh wait
<Kyral> I got that mixed up
<Arlington> but in wich file am i supposed to look?
<Kyral> I thought Arlington asked ibert's question...
<mdr> Ok I just guess on the protocol "ExplorerPS2"  Next it's asking me if I want to emulate a 3 button mouse.  Well my mouse is a wheel mouse. (2 buttons with a clickable wheel in the middle).  So do i need to emulate a 3 button mouse. Yes or No?
<Arlington> *lol*
<Kyral> mdr nope
<ibert> Kyral: no, it was me :-)
<umang> applications just disappear sometimes.dows anybody how i can fix it. i am on kubuntu 6.06.
<Kyral> ibert: the last things I said about logs were targetted at you :P
<joakim> oki noting  happen on kopete when i send web cam ?
<Kyral> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Arlington> well kyral do u have any input for me?
<ibert> Kyral: ok. I'll checked it out. For Example "(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024""
<Kyral> Arlington: hmm...I have experianced this on my server box...I just hit the power switch manually...
<gupta> umang: disappear?
<umang> i am here
<Kyral> ibert: does it say anything about it failing?
<gupta> no! programs disappear means what?
<joakim> thx ubotu
<XVampireX> Dapper to Edgy: Do I get upstart during the upgrade or do I have to manually install it?
<Arlington> yeah well it would work. but i have problems using Ctrl-Alt-F1 and such to
<gupta> umang: from kmenu?
<Kyral> Arlington: do you have Framebuffer enabled?
<Arlington> and because it can't reboot properly i think my applet's dosn't work...
<Arlington> yes i have.
<umang> they are running and suddenly they vanish. firefox, amarok.
<ibert> Kyral: no.
<Kyral> Arlington: if the framebuffer uses the same module as X does, then it will block VT switching
<Arlington> so u say i should try turning it off?
<Kyral> Arlington: Change the framebuffer line in menu.lst to something like vesafb
<Kyral> ibert: hmm...I dunno...
<Arlington> what will happen then? i wanna know the root of this evil.
<Kyral> Arlington: I told you
<gupta> umang: hmm, tha means they are 'crashing' , no idea why that could be.
<Kyral> Arlington: the framebuffer is using the same module as X to draw the screen. X "takes control" of it
<ibert> Kyral: hmm. but glxgears is sloooooow motion.....
<umang> yes they are crashing.the installation is just 3-4 days old.
<Arlington> okay how do i change this then?
<Kyral> ibert: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Kyral> Arlington: go to root and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kyral> Arlington: look for the bootline and something like "ati" or "vesafb"
<gupta> which command for a clean shutdown? so that progams close nice and cleanly & session info is saved. "sudo shutdown -h now" seems a bit overkill
<joakim> when i show install the web cam i got ERROR (
<joakim> Det oppsto feil ved behandling av:
<joakim>  /var/cache/apt/archives/easycam2_1.99-10c_all.deb
<joakim> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Kyral> gupta: thats it
<joakim> and i think  i have install the web cam
<ibert> Kyral: http://rafb.net/paste/results/9q4LXU57.html
<gupta> Kyral: thats the same command when clicking shutdown from kmenu?
<Arlington> the boot line dosn't say anything.
<Kyral> gupta: more or less
<gupta> Kyral: ok,
<joakim> oki i have install the driver EasyCam
<Kyral> ibert: try commmenting out the line with "Load "dri""
<Blacken> Hmm. I'm running a series of Linux "how-to" clinics at my school...the people attending are NOT going to be computer types. Think I should bother with rustling up some ShipIt CDs to hand out?
<joakim> and i got the  same ERROR
<Kyral> Arlington: pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Arlington> what is the pastebin adress again?
<Kyral> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Arlington> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25242/
<ibert> Kyral: I'll do, but I hav to leave KDE for restart X. give me a moment.
<ibert> Kyral: glxgears still sleeping...
<ibert> hmm
<ibert> but gl-117 is very fast. strange
<Kyral> ibert: I dunno...
<Arlington> did u look at it kyral?
<ibert> Kyral: thanks anyway
<Blacken> Heh, at least 6.06 works fine. :D
<Kyral> Arlington: hmm I dunno then...it looks good
<mabreaux> why is smart not in the programs list.
<Kyral> ibert: Yah I mean your xorg.conf looks right so....
<Arlington> *sighs*
<Kyral> mabreaux: because its a daemon
<JosephRivers> i want to resize a reiserfs filesystem, but reiserfs requires that I unmount the file system first. My filesystem is "/", so I need to make a boot cd that has all of the reiserfs tools on it. Does anynone know how to do this?
<Kyral> (I assume you mean SMART, the Hard Disk monitor?)
<Arlington> kubuntu crew states that the drivers for ati is unstable but i wen't throug their process and choosed the most stable on...
<Kyral> JosephRivers: try the Knoppix LiveCD
<Arlington> suck not being able to restart x...
<ibert> Kyral: hmm. I'll giv it try tomorrow. the point is that xorg uses a lot of CPU - and this not fine, due I have an geforce FX5200
<Kyral> ibert: you sure that the NVidia kernel module is loaded?
<Kyral> ibert: (lsmod | grep nvidia)
<mabreaux> I have used it on a lot of platform and it works well, why is it a daemon?
<Arlington> another nOOb question. how do i activate kweather?
<Arlington> i installed it but can't sem to find ouot how to get it to run...
<gnomefreak> Kyral: no i didnt forget adn yes you are unbanned
<JosephRivers> Kyral: do you know if there is a smaller version of the Knoppix LiveCD? I imagine it would probably work, but I only want a small fraction of what's on the CD.
<Kyral> JosephRivers: hmm Damn Small Linux might work (youd have to install them on the fly but its easy)
<Arlington> another nOOb question. how do i activate kweather?
<Arlington> another nOOb question. how do i activate kweather?
<Arlington> i installed it but can't sem to find ouot how to get it to run...
<Film905> can someone explain the logic of how icons move when you add applications to panels. It seems like half the time I move one half of the other icons change locations on the panel.
<ibert> Kyral: lsmod gives me a yes.
<Kyral> mabreaux: (I am assuming you mean SMART) the Smartmontools are actually two programs. smartd (the daemon), and smartctl. You run smartctl as root (something like "smartctl -a /dev/<hd>)
<Kyral> ibert: Sorry then
<Kyral> ibert: I dunno
<Kyral> Arlington: right click on the panel and select "add applet" it should be there
<ibert> Kyral: ok. thanks anyway
<Arlington> it's not :-( but it's in the list in adept as installed...
<Kyral> Arlington: restart KDE?
<pakx> sorry its a noobquestion. but how can i install rpm packages? Linux newbee ;-)
<Arlington> well that's the problem it fucks upp when i try to restart and i suspect that is why it isn't there... :-/
<mdr> Progress! I've reconfigured xorg.conf and rebooted.  Got the NVIDIA splash screen.  However some screwy stuff in xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25243/ I don't have any "cursor" devices at all what are all these wacom lines?
<Kyral> pakx: Ubuntu is Debian-based so we use .deb packages
<Kyral> (Fedora, SuSE, and Mandriva among others use RPMs)
<pakx> ok
<pakx> thanks
<mabreaux> would any one recommend a antivirus for kubuntu?
<Blacken> mabreaux: Why would you want one?
<Kyral> mabreaux: This is Linux, you don't NEED it
<mabreaux> I am sorry to say there are linux virus out there.
<Arlington> how do i restart kde+
<Kyral> mabreaux: Technically yes, in virii labs, as proof of concept
<Arlington> ?
<Kyral> Arlington: CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<mabreaux> what?
<mabreaux> what is virii labs?
<Blacken> mabreaux: PoC ones, sure, but nothing in the wild and nothing that, unless YOU give them root, will be able to damage your machine.
<Arlington> but my system hangs when i do thoose kind of things...
<Kyral> mabreaux: What Symantic and company use to "stay ahead of the game"
<mdr> Why are these cursor devices are in my xorg.conf file?  Is it a problem?
<Blacken> You're safer just keeping your kernel up to date so priv-escalation can't happen.
<mabreaux> what about keylogger and spyware
<Blacken> mabreaux: Again, you have to give them permission to do anything nasty.
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux, a keylooger keeps track of waht you type, like passwords what pages you winit
<Blacken> mabreaux: A keylogger can run as you, but I've never seen it and I've been using Linux for quite some time.
<Kyral> Linux is pretty much secure
<Blacken> mabreaux: You're better off just being careful about what you download. Seriously. You have very little to worry about.
<Kyral> as long as you don't do something stupid like run as root all the time...
<Blacken> It takes a special kind of moron to infest their computer with something nasty if running Linux.
<mabreaux> sorry about all the question but I am new to kubuntu....
<Blacken> mabreaux: Don't worry about it, we were all new once.
<Kyral> Forkbombs would be worse....
<h3sp4wn> Should the nx bit on current processors allow running as root alot more safely (if you wanted to)
<Blacken> Kyral: Forkbombs don't work by default anymore.
<Kyral> Blacken: oh?
<mabreaux> problem is I can watch what I am downloading but what about my 16 year old son
<Kyral> so writing a script that recursively calls itself won't kill a system? :P
<Blacken> Kyral: I tried to write a simple one a while back--it spat errors about "too many process children".
<TheGateKeeper> mabreaux: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<Kyral> mabreaux: in Linux by and large you need to have root to install things system wide
<Film905> can someone explain the logic of how icons move when you add applications to panels. It seems like half the time I move one half of the other icons change locations on the panel.
<Blacken> mabreaux: That's why you use permission sets and prevent him from having root access.
<Kyral> Film905: the Icons are just adjusting themselves so they stay all nice and spaced out
<Kyral> oh and choose a good password
<Kyral> if you can't think of one. pwgen can help
<Film905> Kyral: I could understand if they were just moving a little. But I'll try  move one and two or three will flip halfway across the panel and then I won't be able to move them back.
<Film905> I was just wondering if I was missing somthing.
<Kyral> Film905: Ahh...dunno then sorry
<mdr> Opening kate in konsole gives error messages "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169"  I suscept it might be those unknown things in my xorg.conf file (posted above).  How should I fix this?
<Admiral_Chicago> mdr, that is why you open GUI from "run command"
<Dr_willis> mdr,  thats just the touchpad/wacom entry in the xorg.conf file - not imporntant
<mabreaux> how long do Beta cycles last generally for kubuntu? I see the 6.10 just entered beta.
<mdr> Admiral_Chicago:  Usually as a quick and dirty way to edit a scrip file or something when im browsing via the terminal anyway.  Is this bad?
<h3sp4wn> mabreaux: Depends dapper added another 2 months to its cycle
<Kyral> mabreaux: Ubuntu is on a six month release cycle (normally)
<mdr> konsole is really GUI too, no?
<Kyral> Edgy (6.10) is gonna be more "experimental"
<Kyral> mdr: Konsole is a "Terminal Emulator"
<Kyral> mdr: Basically a console :P
<Admiral_Chicago> mdr, not really but thats why you get the error
<Admiral_Chicago> it won't affect the performance but you'll get some ugly output
<Kyral> (On Edgy, sabdfl basically gave the devs carte blanche since Dapper is rock solid)
<TheGateKeeper> until the let a broken update out :-)
<TheGateKeeper> they*
<Kyral> I wasn't involved with that...I quit testing Dapper halfway through to start using ArchLinux
<Admiral_Chicago> Kyral, they did a lot of really cool stuff
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I like Arch
<TheGateKeeper> Kyral: I have also installed arch linux, got the gentoo base system up too, now having a go with kororaa
<Kyral> I support Ubuntu's mission, but for a tech nut like me I prefer Arch's insane customizability
<Kyral> (And not patient enough for Gentoo :P)
<TheGateKeeper> then you want kororaa :-)
<mdr> Ok I won't concern myself with the touchpad entries.  Did I select the correct protocol for my mouse "explorerPS2"?
<Kyral> TheGateKeeper: Nah I like Arch :P
<TheGateKeeper> Kyral: :-)
<en1gma> sup al
<ComunisTico> hi, want to know if i can install an OS in an external hard drive and add it as a partiture so i can have several OS, cause i got already kubuntu and win2k on the internal
<TheGateKeeper> don't see why not
* jsierra is away: Away at the moment
<ComunisTico> but how can i do it? i mean i got the pc runing now, i conect the new hard disk via usb.. how can i install an os there?
<en1gma> on this site "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto" at this paragraph "Installing Ubuntu into the RAID Array" he says "The standard LiveCDs and Alternative install CDs do not yet contain support for fakeRAID. I used the LiveCD to boot up, and used the package manager to download the dmraid package from the universe repository (enable the "Universe" source in the settings of Synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.lst).
<en1gma> now what does he mean by "I used the LiveCD to boot up,"
<hot_licker> /list
<en1gma> which one is he talking about
<hot_licker> /help
<joakim> i try to install KDE icon when i try to install that i got ERROR  (the file is not valid icon theme archive) and is a icon fil
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: dapper comes on a livecd (which I presume he is talking about) & an alternative cd which uses a text installer
<joakim> Octan can u help me to install a KDE icon
<joakim> ??
<joakim> fuck
<en1gma> TheGateKeeper im confused....isnt dapper the "standard live cd"
<en1gma> brb
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: dapper is on both, different methods of installation
<en1gma> i have kubuntu dvd 6.06 amd64 is that what hes talking bout
<TheGateKeeper> liveCD uses gui, alternative uses text installer
<en1gma> i looked under "alternate" and it says for raid and lvm
<mabreaux> > I am getting a "Read Only mode: Database Locked - Adept Manager" how do I repair it?
<Admiral_Chicago> mabreaux, something else may be using sudo
<en1gma> also it says "installing GRUB to a location other than the Master Boot Record" <<<<for alternate
<mabreaux> where do I look to find the program doing it.
<en1gma> alternate just isnt for non-gui right? it has other options the "standard" dont?
<ComunisTico> anyone knows how can  i install an OS to an external drive?
<en1gma> is standard and alternate both on the kubuntu D
<en1gma> V
<CNote> hello, I am needed to install mozilla-browser >=1.7.12 -- the package does not look available...any suggestions?
<en1gma> DVD
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: I think the alternative gives you a bit more control
<segfault_> CNote, install pkg from mozilla.org
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: liveCD install actually asks remarkable few questions
<en1gma> but he says that "standard AND alternate" dont work so i had to use "the live cd"
<CNote> ok
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Got a moment?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Sure
<Kr4t05> Having a weird thing with this kernel compile...
<en1gma> "The standard LiveCDs and Alternative install CDs do not yet contain support for fakeRAID. I used the LiveCD to boot up, and used the package manager to download the dmraid package from the universe repository (enable the "Universe" source in the settings of Synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/sources.lst). "
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: yes but then goes on to say he downloaded stuff
<en1gma> is this guy on dope? cause i cant figure it out
<en1gma> yea so witch one you think hes talking bout
<en1gma> cause im new to kubuntu and cant make heads or tails
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25247/
<en1gma> if i have the kubuntu dvd will that work
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: I think he boots the liveCD because this gives him a dektop which then enables him to do other things
<en1gma> and the live dvd will do that to right?
<en1gma> and i can install from the dvd too?
<mabreaux> I am on a laptop with only one user, who would be using the sudo command because I am not?
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: never used the dvd so not sure
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: What exactly did you do to get that error/message ?
<en1gma> so which one do you think he used the "alternate cd"?
<en1gma> theres 3 diff links i can find to dload files on kubuntu.com....the "standard cd", "the alternate cd" and "the kubuntu dvd" idk
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: no the LiveCD
<en1gma> i see desktop and alternate
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: boot the dvd see if it comes up like a livcd with a desktop
<Electrolyte> Oh great. Thanks to the KDE 3.5.4 update, I now have to format my machine.
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Followed the instructions on your howto you wrote, appling the realtime-preempt patch from http://people.redhat.com/mingo/realtime-preempt/. Otherwise, exactly what that howto said.
<en1gma> TheGateKeeper ok thnx
<en1gma> will try that first
<en1gma> got to wait 15mins for this dang dlo to complete
<en1gma> 6mins*
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: what he is basically saying
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: is that he needs to boot to a desktop
<Electrolyte> Anyone able to help me figure out why Adept isn't working?
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: So you got that error/message when you tried to apply the patch, or when exactly ?
<Electrolyte> My update completely screwed up to 3.5.4 :/
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: so he can fetch the stuff he needs
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> thats what i was hoping
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: got it?
<en1gma> yep yep
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: :-)
<en1gma> i think he should maybe make it a little more clear for (non kububtu) ppl to understand
<en1gma> as that is the best buide i have found and alot of ppl would prop do it too
<en1gma> they prob already have im sure
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: What exactly is messed up, and have you tried doing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade from a terminal ?
<Electrolyte> Adept manager gave me an error, I clicked OK while it was updating and it closed :/
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: you have it to read it slowly :-) :-)
<Electrolyte> So I only have half of the update.
<groth|GAGA> Electrolyte: Use apt on CLI
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: So do the commands I just told you from a terminal
<Electrolyte> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<groth|GAGA> Electrolyte: So just do it!
<en1gma> there are 3 versions (desktop, alternate and the dvd" now he says "standard and alternate" AND "i used the livecd"
<Electrolyte> Already am, calm down :/
<en1gma> if you think about the "standard and alternate cds are eliminated" so that just leaves the dvd BUT he says "i used the live cd"
<Hawkwind> en1gma: 'desktop' IS the live CD
<en1gma> i been on that Q since last night
<Hawkwind> en1gma: alternate is a full blown installer, not a live CD version
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: I think he is talking about the cd not dvd
<en1gma> yea but for a nooB to kubuntu no one knows that
<xst> I do not understand this: I've logged into a remote box through ssh with X-forwarding. In the ssh-window I write "firefox" and firefox correctly shows up on my local box. But the firefox settings belong, for some strange reason, to the user on the local box. Not the remote box from which it was launched. Can anyone explain this?
<Hawkwind> en1gma: If they read the website from which they are downloading it they will
<en1gma> im at "http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/6.06.1/" and there is a desktop cd and alternate cd but nooo "livecd"
<en1gma> and i can go into the "dvd" area
<Hawkwind> en1gma: As stated, the 'desktop' version IS the live cd
<h3sp4wn> en1gma: desktop == live
<en1gma> to a nooB they do not know that
<TheGateKeeper> en1gma: PC (Intel x86) desktop CD  <---- liveCD
<Hawkwind> If they read the site they will
<en1gma> thats why i am saying if the guide was clear on which isos he used it would be nice
<en1gma> where does it say live cd
<fyrmedic> What is the equivalent of "export" or "setenv" in bash
<fyrmedic> ?
<h3sp4wn> bash uses export afaik
<Hawkwind> Desktop CD
<Hawkwind> The desktop CD allows you to try Kubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 192MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<en1gma> if you goto read his article the whole thing is about raid0 array which actually is on the "alternate cd" not the "live/desktop cd"
<Hawkwind> en1gma: Did you read that at the top of the page ?
<fyrmedic> h3sp4win: what do I use in Kubuntu? I thought command line was in bash?
<en1gma> i read his paragraph that says he didnt use "standard or alternate"
<en1gma> whats left
<xst> How can I fix the remote printing bug in CUPS? When I try print, the only output from the printer is a set of "@PJL SET" commands. The bug has been in dapper for several months now. What to do?
<en1gma> standard = desktop = live cd
<en1gma> he says he didnt use standard
<Hawkwind> en1gma: I have no idea what you are referring to when you say you 'read his article'
<en1gma> this howto guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto"
<en1gma> at this section "Installing Ubuntu into the RAID Array"
<en1gma> now the "alternate cd" provides "lvm and raid" support and also "grub to install different locations"
<en1gma> it sounds like i need the alternate
<Hawkwind> en1gma: First of all, that how-to is very old since it was written for Breezy and back then they didn't have the desktop, alternate and DVD versions
<en1gma> ohhhh
<en1gma> its the best articles i can find....it is a "live" thread
<Hawkwind> The standard LiveCDs and Alternative install CDs do not yet contain support for fakeRAID. I used the LiveCD to boot up
<en1gma> it does get updated
<Hawkwind> Besides, it states that he used the Live CD right there
<en1gma> i cant find no link for a "live cd" on kubunto.com
<en1gma> i see the "desktop"
<en1gma> and if you say that is it then what is standard
<Hawkwind> en1gma: As I've stated 3 times, desktop IS the live cd
<en1gma> then what is standard
<Hawkwind> en1gma: Again, that how-to is old
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> will the kubuntu dvd work for what im doing you think?
<Hawkwind> en1gma: The 'alternative' CD allows you to do RAID stuff.  The Live CD of Dapper does *not* AFAIK
<en1gma> ahhh
<en1gma> that is important
<en1gma> i need that raid stuff
<Hawkwind> en1gma: I honestly don't know the answer to that.  I know the alternate CD is what you will want
<en1gma> okie i dloaded that last night
<en1gma> i got the kubuntu 6.06 dvd i gonna try first though
<en1gma> dload is done brb
<en1gma> i hope
<Electrolyte> Aha, aRts in 3.5.4 fixed the memory leak.
<Electrolyte> Good
<Johnathan> Hi there, I'm trying network 2 computers using a crossover cable. I've setup the ip in /etc/network/interfaces. Could now ping from one comp to the other. How do I navigate the file directory for the other computer to copy folder(s) across. Thanks
<Blacken> Question -- I have the ATI proprietary drivers installed, but they don't seem happy with Xorg despite it. I can't set resolution to native (1280x800). Any help?
<mabreaux> how do you play movies on kubuntu? DVD
<mabreaux> how do you play movies from DVD
<Hawkwind> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: ^^^^^^
<mabreaux> how do you play movies on kubuntu form dvd's
<h3sp4wn> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Please stop repeating yourself and read the info you were just given
<phreak_> so would it kill me to repoint my repositories to the new beta one?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Did you ever do a 64Bit build of the E17 stuff ?
<Hawkwind> phreak_: Why do you want to ?
<Hawkwind> phreak_: It's still breaks quite often and isn't really meant for everyday desktop usage
<phreak_> ok, thats what i wanted to know
<phreak_> just wasn't sure if it was stable
<Hawkwind> Ughhhh, don't pm without permission please
<Hawkwind> phreak_: Not stable until it's released as final some time next month
<phreak_> how does it compare, to say, unstable debain, or the mandrake cooker?
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Still not got round to it (Its not my machine I need to build it on and I am only there every so often)
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: Ah gotcha.  Was just curious is all
<mohammed> i have my kde running and who 700MO over 1.5G
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i haven't had any problems
<Admiral_Chicago> a few bugs but i reported them
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: I will get it done eventually (evolume , devian - still broken)
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I haven't either.  But that still doesn't mean it's stable for everyday use.  Not recommended to tell users it's stable when it's not
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: Its been ages since I have had it all building cleanly
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: evolume has been replaced by mixer.  There is a new version of mixer coming out very soon too
<h3sp4wn> Hawkwind: what is devian for ?
<mdr> Ack, Glxgears gives 980 FPS.  Athlon/FX 5200   Isn't this slower than molassis?
<Hawkwind> h3sp4wn: devian was an rss feed reader, and a couple of other things.  It's not maintained either at the moment
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, strange, you'd think us heavy users/dev people would get some serious issue but i didn't get anything
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Did you read that pastebin?
<Admiral_Chicago> everyone talk to Hawkwind right now
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Yes.  But where/when exactly did that error occur ?
<Kr4t05> Now, on this machine.
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Was it while applying the patch, or somewhere later, earlier ?
<theresa> hi there
<Johnathan> Hi, trying to network two kubuntu pcs. ip's set. Could ping. How do I copy folders across from one computer to other (firewall disabled. sftp says "connection refused")
<Kr4t05> When I attempted "make-kpkg --parameter --parameter"
<Blacken> Question -- I have the ATI proprietary drivers installed, but they don't seem happy with Xorg despite it. I can't set resolution to native (1280x800). Any help?
<TheGateKeeper> Johnathan: nfs
<Johnathan> what's nfs??
<Hawkwind> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TheGateKeeper> !nfs
<Johnathan> ok, what's !nfs :p
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: You did make-kpkg clean without any issues ?
<Hawkwind> Johnathan: Read what the bot just said
<Kr4t05> Affirmative.
<Electrolyte> Can someone explain to me how to create a new user in a shell? I need to check if my KDE config file is damaged.
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish compiz didn't have a memory leak
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Then the next command failed ?
<Kr4t05> One moment...
<Admiral_Chicago> Electrolyte, i think the command is user..no
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't know
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: adduser
* Kr4t05 tries again.
<Electrolyte> Thanks.
<Blacken> Electrolyte: adduser
<Hawkwind> Electrolyte: Or useradd, one or the other
<TheGateKeeper> Johnathan: it's me & hawkwind having a race to the bot & him winning :-)
<Admiral_Chicago> Electrolyte, check the man page too
<Hawkwind> TheGateKeeper: That's what happens when I type over 120wpm :P
<ubuntu> I'm having a problem with the manual partitioner while installing Kubuntu on PPC. The partition table view won't show up in the window and when I click continue it says that the partitioner has crashed.
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Impressive.
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind: not exactly giving a poor sod like me a chance :-)
<Kr4t05> That's either the sign of A.) A successful future or B.) An addiction to IRC. :P
<Kr4t05> sipefree: That's a known issue with the partitioner...
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: I'd lean towards B a *lot* heaver than I would A :P
<Kr4t05> Heh
<Hawkwind> I used to type faster, but with age I've slowed down a bit
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, dang
<Admiral_Chicago> on a qwerty?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: Yeah.  I've never once typed on a dvorak keyboard
<Kr4t05> Okay, I'm did make-kpkg clean and am now doing make-kpkg -initrd --etc
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, dvorak is great
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: So it's working as it should now ?
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I've always wanted to try it, just never have
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: They're trying to bring back the dvorak, (I think)
<Admiral_Chicago> its like linux, just hop in and keep using itn
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I've been typing qwerty for 25+ years so switching I feel would be difficult at first
<Kr4t05> It would take me forever, since I've learned how to touch-type so well. :P
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, i supposed thats a good reason
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Hah
<Johnathan> Ok, thanks hawkwind, TheGateKeeper. Will give that a try.
<Hawkwind> Admiral_Chicago: I know I could do it, it's just a matter of really wanting/needing to and forcing myself
<Kr4t05> I should try the DAS Uber-Geek keyboard.
<Admiral_Chicago> i can touch-type pretty well but the problem is my keyboard
<Kr4t05> It has no writing on it, at all.
<Admiral_Chicago> Das Keyboard
<flaccid> then you can't touch type
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: My keyboard doesn't have letters on it anymore.  They have all rubbed off
<Admiral_Chicago> that's what you need Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> Only time I look at it is to clean it
<software_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Kr4t05> Each section of keys has a specific weight of resistance to it, to best suit the finger that should be pressing it.
<Admiral_Chicago> Hawkwind, www.daskeyboard.com/
<Admiral_Chicago> its got weighted keys so you press less for further keyns
<Blacken> Resizing NTFS--QTParted seems to not want to do it. Any suggestions?
<Kr4t05> Blacken: It won't.
<software_> how mount my memory flash on kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> Wipe it and start over. :P
<Blacken> Kr4t05: Yeah, I know. I was hoping for a better answer.
<Kr4t05> Blacken: Your Windows partition, I take it?
<TheGateKeeper> Blacken: GParted??
<Blacken> Kr4t05: Not mine. Setting up someone else's machine with Kub.
<Kr4t05> Magic.
<software_> i need help
<BluesKaj> blacken , get GPaeted version 3 , it enlarged my hda3 to 60G from 3G no problem and shrunk my Windows partition as well.
<BluesKaj> Gparted*
<Blacken> BluesKaj: GParted is just a frontend for parted, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> it's the gnome live cd version, Blacken
<Hawkwind> BluesKaj: It would have done a better job if it had deleted the Windows partition all together :P
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: The error occured towards what looked like the end of the compile, so it may be about 8 or 9 before we have a verdict. :P
<BluesKaj> hence the (G)
<TheGateKeeper> software_: it should automount when you plug it in
<dre> hi all
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Ok
<Blacken> BluesKaj: Yes, and it still interfaces with the same version of parted, I believe.
<BluesKaj> the trick is to shrink the windows partition first , then then the xtn
<Kr4t05> Unfortunately, my system doesn't have as much compiling power as I would hope.
<software_> yes by don't accses it
<BluesKaj> make sure you have the boot sequence set to cdrom to use the GParted live cd
#kubuntu 2006-09-30
<mabreaux> where can I obtain libdvdcss2 for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> non free sources
<software_>  yes but don't acces it
<mabreaux> according the the web page they list a directory but it does not exist on my system
<joakim> hei
<Hawkwind> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> libdvdcss2: Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries. In component extras, is optional. Version 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu2 (dapper-seveas), package size 31 kB, installed size 112 kB
<joakim> kordan fr jeg  Panel meny opp igjen i  ubuntu XFCE fr ikke det opp igjen ?
<jonathan__> hello, i was wondering if anyone is using edgy beta 1 here
<mabreaux> so it is optional how do I get it.
<jonathan__> for some reason it's having problems with my 3945 wireless card
<BluesKaj> mabreaux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c
<joakim> how do u get the panel up inn ubuntu xfce
<joakim> ???
<joakim> hallo
<joakim> Hallo is any body her
<BluesKaj> yup
<joakim> do u now ubuntu xfce ?
<h3sp4wn> !xubuntu
<mabreaux> I do not see a location to obtain it from.  just a explanation of what is it.
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org  To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<nenwlinuxben> Hey I need some help with a command please
<nenwlinuxben> I'm pretty new to this
<BluesKaj> !xfce
<nenwlinuxben> I just nened to know, is there a command to unmount a drive I mounted?
<joakim> xfce Do u now that
<TheGateKeeper> mabreaux: google for xubuntu
<joakim> how do u get the panel in thats
<nenwlinuxben> anyone?...
<joakim> ??
<BluesKaj> nenwlinuxben, just ask yer question
<nenwlinuxben> I just nened to know, is there a command to unmount a drive I mounted?
<joakim> how do u get the panel in Ubuntu XFCE ??????
<TheGateKeeper> nenwlinuxben: umount http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<BluesKaj> http://www.xfce.org/
<Isoss> Hey guys, I am having a problem with my resolution! I can't fix my resolution to 1024x768 ... every time I changed it from system settings - >display it gives my a Hey guys, I am having a problem with my resolution! I can't fix my resolution to 1024x768 ... every time I changed it from system settings - >display it gives a messed up display! and when I restart it's back to 640x480
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: manually edit /etc/xorg.conf
<kay> anyone knows how  i get gtkradiant to wrok on kubuntu???
<TheGateKeeper> !fixres > Isoss
<joakim> yes for the very mush help !!!!!! this suux
<Isoss> that happened after when I turned my laptop off but something seemed to go wrong! the screen was shaking and giving my colors and never turned off, so I had to unplug the  the color
<Isoss> sorry unplug the power
<Isoss> TheGateKeeper: there is no such fine as /etc/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> Isoss, system settings/hardware/display admin mode/set resolution/apply
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf oops
<kay> anyone knows how  i get gtkradiant to wrok on kubuntu???
<LeeJunFan> kay: if it's not in the repos you'll likely have to install gtk devel libs and compile it.
<rouzic> Hi all
<rouzic> I have a problem with Ktorrent's download
<Blacken> Question -- I have the ATI proprietary drivers installed, but they don't seem happy with Xorg despite it. I can't set resolution to native (1280x800). Any help?
<rouzic> Since I updated to the version 2.0.2 of the repositories backports, the exhausts in Ktorrent do not increase of 10 Kb's
<Blacken> Why would I not be able to increase my resolution past 1024x768, even with the mesa drivers?
<BluesKaj> Blacken, fglrx drivers ?
<flaccid> Blacken: pastebin xorg.conf
<Isoss> TheGateKeeper: Thanks, editing xorg.conf worked!
<Isoss> TheGateKeeper: but I was wondering, what has really happened when I encountered that problem when I turned it off?
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: don't know, but good to hear you fixed it :-)
<Isoss> Thanks TheGateKeeper ...
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: np :-)
<Isoss> I am also having a problem switching keybaord layout in blackbox .. anyone knows how I can do that?
<Isoss> sorry this might not be the right spot! maybe I should ask in ubuntu channel
<Isoss> guys, is it just me or acrually #ubuntu channel has been canceled or something?
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: got to go and sleep, but I would say the answer again is look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Isoss> I am also having a problem switching keybaord layout in blackbox .. anyone knows how I can do that?
<Isoss> I am also having a problem switching keybaord layout in blackbox .. anyone knows how I can do that?
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: no #ubuntu is very much up & running & VERY buisy
<Isoss> sorry for repeating that
<Isoss> my mistake
<Isoss> I used /join #ubuntu but didn't work
<TheGateKeeper> should do
<TheGateKeeper> I can see it
<Isoss> I tried it 10 times!
<Isoss> I always use irc commands and I acctually used it to log in here
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: have another look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for your keyboard problems
<Isoss> ok, thanks
<tobias___> democrazy tv allways crashes :(
<TheGateKeeper> Isoss: you are on freenode?
<dragonfire1> hello
<TheGateKeeper> hiya dragonfire1
<dragonfire1> Hi have to ask you a ?  Do you guy's voice us in here? When I haven't been getting voice I leave stay in area that gives me voice.
<dragonfire1> I have been installing #buntu waiting for the cd for Kubuntu
<dragonfire1> ubuntu
<dragonfire1> I had no luck weeks ago downloading something meust have been wrong but with cd I'm good to go for some reason
<dragonfire1> kubuntu how much ram needed to run properly
<Isoss> I am also having a problem switching keybaord layout in blackbox .. anyone knows how I can do that?
<cristian> ciao
<Isoss> why is this repeating itself?
<Isoss> oops, it's the paste! ... sorry again
<Isoss> TheGateKeeper: Yes I am in freenode I am using a web based IRC : www.ircatwork.com
<ricardouu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BluesKaj> !hdr files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdr files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Did it work or fail ?
<Kr4t05> Not done yet.
<supertanker> please tell me grub error 15 doesn't mean Kubuntu wiped out my hard drive
<en1gma> sup all...i got a couple problems (when i boot into dapper 6.06 i cant irc...i think it has to do with no-ident....is there an ez identd for kde i can dload?
<supertanker> My laptop almost always reboots because of a CPU tempreture warning - ONLY WITH LINUX. Every time it does it before the installer gets to the grub-install stage. Any way to make the 70 C limit higher?
<unix_infidel> supertanker: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Restore_Grub
<unix_infidel> supertanker: you're laptop is good all the way up to 100C
<unix_infidel> something else is causing the problem
<en1gma> i have to come to windows just to use irc
<unix_infidel> en1gma: you're using xchat?
<Telroth_Plushie|> en1gma, sudo apt-get install identd
<en1gma> tried a few diff ones including xchat
<Telroth_Plushie|> kvirc is the best ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> most features ;)
<en1gma> is there a gui for "identd"
<Telroth_Plushie|> not that i know of
<en1gma> even in windows i with mirc i have to run an ident service
<Telroth_Plushie|> kvirc has a mini-ident daemon built in
<en1gma> ohhh really
<Telroth_Plushie|> mirc has an ident service
<en1gma> mirc ident serivce sucks
<BluesKaj> supertanker, 70C is hot ...there's gotta be something else wrong
<en1gma> i had to install a sepereate one
<Telroth_Plushie|> mirc's is sufficient for irc servers that require it
<en1gma> mirc isnt an ident "service"
<Telroth_Plushie|> no, but it provides one.
<en1gma> no it dont
<supertanker> Um...that article...is for ubuntu
<en1gma> i use it everyday and it dont work with this router
<Telroth_Plushie|> i've used it before en1gma
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh
<en1gma> it is not a service
<supertanker> remember, now the live Kubntu CD uses that installer that really pisses me off
<Telroth_Plushie|> well are you forwarding the port?
<Telroth_Plushie|> have to forward the port to the computer
<supertanker> it even said "System reached critical tempreture (70C) shutting down..."
<Telroth_Plushie|> or else it can't see the ident service
<en1gma> i already have all that forwarded
<en1gma> i have to have an ident service like the one i got
<en1gma> mirc dont work for some reason
<en1gma> anyhow i need it in linux windows isnt the prob :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's sufficient for the networks i go to (efnet, freenode, dragon-fire, draconic)
<supertanker> yeah, about that alternate CD, its a bit hard to get on dialup
<en1gma> ill install identd next time see if that helps but i think i have to tell it what to respon with
<Telroth_Plushie|> en1gma, sudo apt-get install ident
<en1gma> yea but im sure it needs configured
<Telroth_Plushie|> no
<Dink> Can someone help me with.... http://xgl.pastebin.com/797051
<en1gma> ohhh
<en1gma> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> it shouls automatically respond with your username
<Telroth_Plushie|> *should
<en1gma> ok
<Telroth_Plushie|> because that's the point of an ident server - determine who's currently logged in
<en1gma> ohh one more thing (important
<Telroth_Plushie|> mmm?
<supertanker> my laptop temp right now is about 64
<Telroth_Plushie|> 64C ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> what's it sitting on?
<supertanker> On carpet, but there is a 1/2 inch airspace below it (I have it on stands)
<supertanker> my desktop is at 40
<supertanker> as usual
<en1gma> im following this guide here "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto" and in his example he uses this command "debootstrap breezy /target" i want to use the amd64 6.10 how do i tell it to get that
<Telroth_Plushie|> 64 is really high
<supertanker> Okay, it dropped 7 degrees for some reason
<en1gma> i dont want breezy
<Telroth_Plushie|> type "top"
<en1gma> what all can i use with debootstrap
<supertanker> I set it on a carbonite board now
<Telroth_Plushie|> en1gma, debootstrap --arch=i386 breezy /target i think
<Telroth_Plushie|> err
<en1gma> not i386
<Telroth_Plushie|> change arch
<Telroth_Plushie|> to amd64
<supertanker> I think it may be related to the CDrom, because when I went farther with the install it skyrocketed to 68C
<en1gma> what about dopper?
<Telroth_Plushie|> and breezy to dapper or edgy depending on what you want
<en1gma> is 6.10 edgy?
<Telroth_Plushie|> no
<h3sp4wn> if you want edgy you need to upgrade debootstrap first
<en1gma> i want the latest
<BluesKaj> yup 6.10 is edgy
<h3sp4wn> (unless there is a new version in backports)
<BluesKaj> 6.06 is dapper
<en1gma> 6.10 edgy if its amd64 is what i want
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, type "top" and tell me what your load averages are
<supertanker> okay
<supertanker> let me see
<en1gma> how do i update debootstrap
<Telroth_Plushie|> sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<supertanker> omg it just hit 78
<BluesKaj> why amd 64 ...it won't support alot of hardware
<en1gma> i think it will support my hardware :)
<en1gma> i hope
<supertanker> it says 1.52, 1.64, 1.02
<Telroth_Plushie|> ahhh
<BluesKaj> amd 64 not ready for primetime
<en1gma> let me reboot to alternate
<en1gma> brb
<Telroth_Plushie|> something's muching your processor
<h3sp4wn> en1gma: software raid is a waste of time (imho)
<Telroth_Plushie|> big time
<Telroth_Plushie|> what's on the top of the list?
<supertanker> the temperature is still up at about 60 C
<Telroth_Plushie|> what's the process using the most cpu ?
<supertanker> ksysguard, me watching the tempreture
<Telroth_Plushie|> what % cpu is it using ?
<unix_infidel> hey guys, when i try to do "#" in vim it spits out "X#" when i use the keycombo shift+3
<supertanker> about 9.0
<supertanker> when I go forward in the installer, ubiquity natrually goes to the top
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, it should say CPU(s): xx.x%us <-- what's in the xx's ?
<supertanker> ah
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, if you've got 1.00+ load averages, then you have something seriously eating your processor
<supertanker> let me see....about 50% us, 13.6 system, and 0 ni
<Telroth_Plushie|> see
<Telroth_Plushie|> your processor is using ~60-70 % constantly
<Telroth_Plushie|> that's why it's so hot
<supertanker> top three are ksysguard, ubiquity, and Xorg
<Telroth_Plushie|> average amount for each?
<supertanker> about 10 % for sysguard, 8% for ubiquity, and 6% for xorg
<sinpath> can any one give me the url on how to install mozilla firefox?
<unix_infidel> anyone/
<Telroth_Plushie|> sinpath, "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox" <-- type into terminal
<supertanker> woah, ksysguard just hit 50 for a second
<sinpath> ty
<Telroth_Plushie|> unix_infidel, read vim docs, i don't know much about it
<Telroth_Plushie|> sinpath, stop using ksysguard and open a terminal
<Telroth_Plushie|> use top
<Telroth_Plushie|> it uses much less resources
<supertanker> how do I monitor temperature using top
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can't
<Telroth_Plushie|> top is for cpu usage
<supertanker> so how else do I monitor temperature
<unix_infidel> supertanker: man acpi
<Telroth_Plushie|> your problem currently is that your cpu is skyrocketing
<Telroth_Plushie|> we need to stop using it so it can cool down ;)
<Telroth_Plushie|> you can use it later
<Telroth_Plushie|> but for right now top may be a bit more effective
<sinpath> oh
<supertanker> ah okay
<supertanker> my CPU temp is 146.1 F
<Telroth_Plushie|> which is extremely hot
<supertanker> lets touch the heatsink and find out :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> you have something or several things that are eating your processor
<supertanker> just kidding
<Telroth_Plushie|> what all do you have open atm?
<Telroth_Plushie|> (apps, etc)
<supertanker> ubiquity installer, two Konsole windows, one with top, one trying to get acpi to loop
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, what is ubiquity? i'm unfamiliar with this program name. is it the kubuntu installer ?
<supertanker> yeah
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok
<Dink> anyway to install libqt3-mt-dev on edgy ??
<sinpath> ok thanks telroth is there anything else i need to do ?
<Telroth_Plushie|> what are you trying to do with acpi?
<supertanker> yes, ubiquity is the stupid live CD installer
<supertanker> temp is now 127.4 F
<Telroth_Plushie|> sinpath, click start -> internet -> mozilla firefox
<XVampireX> Dapper to Edgy: Do I get upstart during the upgrade or do I have to manually install it?
<supertanker> my desktop never goes above 45 C
<Telroth_Plushie|> in top
<supertanker> 122.2 F
<Telroth_Plushie|> is it still reporting ~60-70 cpu usage?
<Telroth_Plushie|> if so, is the processes below matching that?
<supertanker> about 10.0 if I don't do anything
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok
<supertanker> and its mosly ubiquity
<supertanker> which is just sitting there
<Telroth_Plushie|> don't do anything for a bit
<Telroth_Plushie|> temp should drop
<supertanker> briliant idea to use a python script for the main installer
<steveire> I want to mount my edgy partition in dapper. Is there a script I can run again to find and mount all available drives?
<burcu> hi,has edgy's ipw2200 drivers problem?
<steveire> I think it was done automatically when I installed dapper
<Telroth_Plushie|> steveire, edit your /etc/fstab file. i think there's a graphical editor in advanced system settings
<sinpath> thanks man
<supertanker> temperature is between 52-54 C constantly now
<Telroth_Plushie|> you'll have to add it manually, but that's the easiest way to edit it
<Telroth_Plushie|> :)
<supertanker> you would think they would make the laptop fan a bit more effective
<Telroth_Plushie|> load ~.3-.6 ?
<supertanker> I have it on High Performance mode instead of battery mode in the BIOS too
<supertanker> um...
<supertanker> still 8.3 for ubiquity
<supertanker> I think that is as low as it will go
<Telroth_Plushie|> (load averages)
<supertanker> um
<Telroth_Plushie|> laptop fans are horrible
<supertanker> 0.2, 0.6, 0.95
<Telroth_Plushie|> ok
<supertanker> you know, the reason my dad gave this too me was because it was overheating...
<Telroth_Plushie|> .2 to .6 is ok, .6 is a bit hight
<Telroth_Plushie|> *high
<supertanker> what are the three numbers for?
<supertanker> 0.11, 0.59, 0.90
<Telroth_Plushie|> they are different averages over time
<Telroth_Plushie|> first is like 10 seconds
<Telroth_Plushie|> or 2 seconds
<Telroth_Plushie|> second is like 1 minute
<supertanker> ah
<Telroth_Plushie|> and third is 10 min or 5 min or somthing
<Telroth_Plushie|> i mean, mine gets around 1.00 sometimes
<supertanker> why the heck is ubuquity taking up so much CPU? It's just SITTING there. Maybe a python script takes up a lot of power looping or something
<Telroth_Plushie|> but that's because i have a single app running that i know is doing that
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, what do you mean sitting there?
<Telroth_Plushie|> it's not installing?
<XVampireX> Dapper to Edgy: Do I get upstart during the upgrade or do I have to manually install it?
<supertanker> I have ubiquity just sitting there, before I commit the changes
<Meta[CNTDWN] > bye all
<supertanker> should I click the final install button?
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, in that case, i'd install and get it over with :P
<en1gma> ok who told me about kvirc ? :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> i did
<Telroth_Plushie|> kvirc ftw
<en1gma> it works but how do i get rid of that big ass window on the left hand side "windows list"
<supertanker> holy
<supertanker> load just went to 2.32
<Telroth_Plushie|> en1gma, how do you plan to change channels ?
<supertanker> 66 C temperature
<Telroth_Plushie|> (that window list is akin to mirc's switch bar)
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, is the fan even running ?
<supertanker> I can actually feel the fan get hotter
<supertanker> yes
<XVampireX> Dapper to Edgy: Do I get upstart during the upgrade or do I have to manually install it?
<en1gma> ok i should at least be able to adjust the size somehow
<en1gma> that thing is huge
<supertanker> full blast. As usual
<en1gma> 1/3 of my screen
<Telroth_Plushie|> en1gma,
<en1gma> sup
<Telroth_Plushie|> hover your cursor over the bar between it and the channel winow
<Telroth_Plushie|> *window
<Telroth_Plushie|> it'll turn into a double arror
<supertanker> 69 C
<Telroth_Plushie|> lift click and hold
<en1gma> now i tried to move that before and it wouldnt
<Telroth_Plushie|> then drag to desired side
<Telroth_Plushie|> *size
<Telroth_Plushie|> it moves
<Telroth_Plushie|> i just tried it
<en1gma> yea it moves but i tried it b4 i asked how to do it and it wouldnt
* Telroth_Plushie| shrugs
<supertanker> maybe if I let it run on battery power, it won't heat charging or anything
<supertanker> hey, it went down 1 C when I unplugged it :)
<en1gma> ok onto making sure i do the right version for that deboot
<en1gma> i have to update it to get edgy?
<Telroth_Plushie|> supertanker, you should have it checked out if it's heating up that fast
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'll bbl guys
<supertanker> went down another C
<supertanker> k
<supertanker> It's an ancient Toshiba
<supertanker> so I don't know if I can do that
<supertanker> i'll probabbly just get a new one if I need to
<Telroth_Plushie|> i'd recommend that
<Telroth_Plushie|> all the exploding batteries lately would have me on edge :P
<supertanker> like one faster than 1 ghz
<Telroth_Plushie|> wait for macbook pros to have intel core duo
<Telroth_Plushie|> then install mac os x and windows and linux on it
<Telroth_Plushie|> ;)
<supertanker> lol
<Kr4t05> Tri-Boot!
<supertanker> I'd rather have AMD x2
<Telroth_Plushie|> lol
<Kr4t05> :D~
<Telroth_Plushie|> you'll be close to my system then
<supertanker> I could probably get it to quadrople boot
<Kr4t05> That's it, I'm building a Triforce themed PC. :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> dell demension 4600, windows, suse 9.3, kubuntu 6.01 edgy knot 3, mac os x 10.4.3, mac os x 10.4.5
<Telroth_Plushie|> quintboot!
<Telroth_Plushie|> quint = 5 ;)
<Kr4t05> Windows XP, Mac OS X Leopard and Edgy. :)
<Telroth_Plushie|> what hardware ?
<Kr4t05> That would be hawt.
<Telroth_Plushie|> oh
<Kr4t05> Psh, my current hardware is a joke.
<Telroth_Plushie|> see, i have edgy, windows, and tiger atm
<h3sp4wn> no interesting ones there - plan9 / debian/kfreebsd / qnx etc
<nnn0> :)
<Kr4t05> Intel Celeron D 2.26GHz, Kingston DDR400 2x512MB Dual Channel, XFX nVidia Geforce 6200 256MB, Biostar P4VMA-M main board, and two feebie disk drives totaling ~50GB
<supertanker> OMG my laptop just hit 78 C
<Kr4t05> Not that great.
<supertanker> no
<Telroth_Plushie|> about my setup
<Dink> Anyone able to help... im trying to get libqt3-mt-dev on edgy but its giving me dependancies issues
<Kr4t05> I want to upgrade to a 3GHz P4 and a 7600
<Telroth_Plushie|> *about what my setup is
<THY733T> hi,is there a problem with edgy's ipw2200 drivers?
<Kr4t05> I'll upgrade this box for college, and leave my "power system
<Kr4t05> " at home to ssh into on lonely nights. :P
<stisev> hi all
<stisev> anyone know if there's a Kubuntu 6.10 LIVE cd out there?
<Telroth_Plushie|> 2.66ghz p4, 768mb ddr ram, 3 drives for 410gb, nv gf 5200fx
<Telroth_Plushie|> stisev, yes, and a live dvd
<stisev> Telroth_Plushie|,
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Kernel build still running ?
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Yeah.
<Telroth_Plushie|> stisev, kubuntu.com -> click downloads
<stisev> Telroth_Plushie|, Can you provide a link?  I can't seem to find it via Google :(
<Kr4t05> Telroth_Plushie|: I can't seem to get my board to detect a third drive, or else I'd add another 15GB I have lying around.
<Telroth_Plushie|> http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Telroth_Plushie|> live dvds are at the bottom
<stisev> Telroth_Plushie|, the links @ the bottom don't work
<stisev> Telroth_Plushie|, all of them are dead
<Kr4t05> Does anyone watch a lot of anime?
<supertanker> damnit, laptop overheated again
<stisev> Kr4t05, a little yes
<stisev> The torrent is the only one that works, but it's godawful slow
<Kr4t05> stisev: ever hear of a series called Chobits?
<stisev> Yes
<stisev> I've watched the whole series
<stisev> I'd give it a 5-6/10
<stisev> There's a lot better Anime out there
<stisev> Try these:
<Kr4t05> I want to build a Sumomo-themed handheld, now. :P
<LeeJunFan> There's a lot better to watch than anime, like '24' ! now that's something to watch.
<stisev> 1) Trigun 2) Full Metal Alchemist 3) PRince of Tennis 4) Naruto 5) Bleach 6) One Piece
<Dr_willis> Chobits :) that was an inetresting series
* LeeJunFan is a little bit of a '24' addict.
<LeeJunFan> Batman wears Jack Bauer pajamas.
<Kr4t05> stisev: I love Naruto, not to wild about One Piece, as for the others, I've never had the opportunity.
<Kr4t05> I'll watch whatever I can get a hold of.
<Dr_willis> One Piece - is just... odd. :P and amuseing.. for the Younger Crowd
<stisev> Kr4t05, WHAT?
<stisev> One piece rules!
<nnn0> Jack Bauer learned everything he can from Chuck Norris
<Kr4t05> I regularly borrow Galaxy Angel from a friend.
<stisev> Kr4t05: Get Bleach... NOW
<stisev> Bleach is one of the top series running in Japan right now
<LeeJunFan> nnn0: Chuck Norris counted to inifinity - twice!
<nnn0> :)
<stisev> I would definitely get bleach
<Dr_willis> Heh - I got 3 seasons of Galazy ANgel - that could of been SUCH a better series..
<stisev> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/6.06.1/release.1/kubuntu-6.06.1-dvd-i386.iso
<stisev> Is that a Kubuntu Live CD?
<Kr4t05> stisev: lol, ok.
<stisev> I can't tell =\
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: It's scary...
<Kr4t05> I'm literally worried about my sanity with that show.
<h3sp4wn> stisev: live cd and the whole of main
<h3sp4wn> stisev: and the install cd
<Dr_willis> Kr4t05,  yea - they had such a neat idea for a series. and neat characters... but then its like they dumb it down for little kids.
<LeeJunFan> nnn0: of course Chuck Norris prays to Bruce Lee. :)
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: I like the manga better
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: Have you ever seen the GA manga?
<Dr_willis> Kr4t05,  never seen it. :)
<Dr_willis> I dont get into Manga.
<Kr4t05> It is ALOT better than the series.
<Kr4t05> Eh, I'm not so much, either.
<Dr_willis> perhaps some day - i can get a Tablet PC. so i can read all these comic book files at work.
<stisev> h3sp4wn, thanks
<stisev> Guys, I'm having a little problem
<stisev> but it's not directly linux-related
<Kr4t05> stisev: No big. :)
<stisev> I'm doing a triple boot system and Grub began to give me Error 22
<Dr_willis> Girl Troubles stisev ? we can handle it..
<supertanker> is taking apart a toshiba laptop a bad idea?
<Dr_willis> :)
<stisev> I restored the MBR via XP Repair Console and am now trying to get GRUB back
<Dr_willis> supertanker,  depends on how carefull you are.
<LeeJunFan> stisev: you need to boot into rescue mode from a CD and replace grub
<LeeJunFan> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nnn0> eheh
<Kr4t05> stisev: menu.list is referencing an install that doesn't exist.
<Kr4t05> I think...
<supertanker> i'm being careful
<LeeJunFan> stisev: see what ubotu says above about grub.
<stisev> Kr4t05, I have a backup copy of the menu.list file on my computer
<stisev> I used SPFDisk (special FDisk) to set the windows partition as active so I can talk to you guys
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: well, taking apart any laptop is tedious, but generally as long as you are fiarly mechanically inclined it won't be too bad. Just annoying.
<LeeJunFan> s/fiarly/fairly/
<Dr_willis> and they can be real puzzle box's
<stisev> Is there any way to copy paste 10-12 lines without being kicked from here
<stisev> heh
<Dr_willis> try #paste
<Dr_willis> :P
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin
<Telroth_Plushie|> stisev, pastebin.com ;)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stisev> sweet
<stisev> going to pastebin now
<nnn0> use a pastebin !
<stisev> Trying it now.  Site is a little slow
<nnn0> k :)
<stisev> I have to say I'm very impressed by the level of support here =)
<nnn0> :)
<LeeJunFan> stisev: yeah, pastebins everywhere are slow. :(
<supertanker> did toshiba make the 1805 annoying to take apart on purpose?
<nnn0> of course
<LeeJunFan> yeah, they all do.
<stisev> I mean, it's like realllly slow
<LeeJunFan> Although I'd have to say of all the brands I've had to take apart I think toshiba was the worst.
<BluesKaj> try pastebin in your country code ..it exists in other domains as well as .org and .com ...canada uses .ca which is quite fast
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that could be it - pastebin loaded quick for me.
<supertanker> whaaat the hell? It looks like there is RUST inside my laptop?
<Torched> might just be cheetoh dust
<stisev> OK
<stisev> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<stisev> root		(hd0,1)
<stisev> savedefault
<stisev> makeactive
<stisev> chainloader	+1
<stisev> title Mac OS X x86 10.4.1
<stisev> rootnoverify (hd0,0)
<stisev> makeactive
<stisev> chainloader +1
<h3sp4wn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<stisev> omfg
<stisev> lol
<nnn0> ups
<stisev> sorry guys! I thought I COPIED the damn link from my browseer
<stisev> http://pastebin.ca/186469
<Torched> i forgive you
<stisev> That's the code I have inside of my menu.list file (GRUB)
* LeeJunFan contemplates removing stisev from his christmas list....
<supertanker> found my laptop fan
<LeeJunFan> doh, I don't have one - I hate everyone!
<supertanker> now lets see if I can get it out without killing myself
<Torched> ...is the laptop on?
<nnn0> :D
<stisev> I'm downloading the live DVD now.  1MB/sec and it's still 1 hr left lol
<supertanker> no
<supertanker> its not
<en1gma> what is the command to see what 'debootstrap' base systems are? ex: "debootstrap breezy /target" in the guide but i have an amd64 x2 and want the latest avail which is edgy 6.10
<supertanker> but the cover is still very warm to the touch, 17 mins later
<stisev> brb
<Torched> interesting
<LeeJunFan> en1gma: I think you need to start out by installing edgy's version of debootstrap.
<Torched> does the fan even work?
<LeeJunFan> en1gma: the breezy one doesn't have the list for edgy's files.
<LeeJunFan> nor does the dapper one.
<en1gma> well im using the dapper 6.06 dvd right now
<en1gma> ohh
<supertanker> should I have waited for it to cool before taking the heatsink off? Because a lot of thermal sealent came with it, still part liquid
<en1gma> crap i bet i need the 6.10 install cd
<en1gma> dang it
<supertanker> that gives me bad memories, especially since I burnt out my first computer (with a similar exposed processor) by bumping the heatsink while it was still warm, breaking off the chip
<en1gma> gonna reboot back to windows
<en1gma> bbiam
<LeeJunFan> en1gma: yeah, I use debootstrap to install an edgy NFS partition for a thick client setup from a running dapper system, I had to install edgy's debootstrap to debootstrap edgy.
<LeeJunFan> owell.
<sinpath> ok dose any one know the url for installing the java to mozillafire-fox so i can play runescape?
<LeeJunFan> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<JFreakCapo> hi, how test 3d acceleration ?
<Dr_willis> run a game
<LeeJunFan> JFreakCapo: glxgears -printfps
<Dr_willis> ;)
<supertanker> thats odd
<sinpath> ty guys
<supertanker> there is no reason it should be overheating
<supertanker> barely any dust in the fan or heatsink
<LeeJunFan> JFreakCapo: glxinfo should tell you direct rendering yes
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: are you sure the fan is spinning freely when it's on?
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: if the bearings in the fan are shot it may spin slow or not at all.
<JFreakCapo> what means: 626 frames in 5.0 seconds = 125.193 FPS
<JFreakCapo> is good, some good, bad ??
<Dr_willis> means it sucks
<Dr_willis> :P
<LeeJunFan> JFreakCapo: that means no - it's not working.
<Dr_willis> what video card ya got?
<LeeJunFan> JFreakCapo: I do about 5000+
<LeeJunFan> fps that is.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: ping
<Dr_willis> 64266 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12853.022 FPS
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Pong
<JFreakCapo> it is an Ati Mobility radeon X300
<Dr_willis> Pongo
<Dr_willis> well thats not much of a video card to begin with
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: cool your here. did you set up your repo for edgy yet?
<Dr_willis> You did install the ati drivers?
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: what the h!@# gfx card you have?
<JFreakCapo> yes i recently install the drivers
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No not yet since I'm only running Edgy in vmware at the moment
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: or did you resize the window to 50x50 pixels?
<JFreakCapo> that's why a want test it
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Got someone asking for Edgy packages already ?
<cpk2> whats the command to find out your kernel version?
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  nvidia 6800BFG i think
<Hawkwind> cpk2: uname -a
<Dr_willis> Its not even that new..
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: me!!! i ran into depends issues with the dapper ones yesterday
<supertanker> LeeJunFan yeah the fan spins freely. And loudly. Very loudly.
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Really ??  I've been using the dapper version on Edgy for a few weeks without issues
<JFreakCapo> Dr_willis: i follow all the instructions is possible to make my card works better ?
<Dr_willis> JFreakCapo,  proberly not much luck in that.. You got a rather low end card My laptop has a lower end card then that..
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: it might have just been yesterday but i figured id ask if you ran repo for edgy before trying again
<Dr_willis> let me see what its glxgears reads..
<JFreakCapo> Dr_willis: thks
<Kr4t05> Blah... This is taking forever...
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Not yet for Edgy.  Will hopefully have it done within the next 2 weeks at the latest I hope
<cpk2> do i wan to use the restricted module that uname -a prints out or just the plain 386 one for installing the nvidia drivers?
<JFreakCapo> Dr_willis: my card is 128 Mb, is it enough ?
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: ok ty
<cpk2> want*
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No problem.  I'll let you know when it's available
<gnomefreak> ok ty Hawkwind  ;)
<supertanker> it looks like most of the thermal putty slowly flowed off the core chip, leaving less to transfer heat
<Dr_willis> JFreakCapo,  you sure its not USING 128mb of the system memory?
<Dr_willis> JFreakCapo,  memory is not that big a item for the glxgears test
<JFreakCapo> no, shure, i pay for that card in my laptop
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: that was lame of toshiba to use putty/gell in the first place.
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: that stuff evaporates.
<Kr4t05> supertanker: Get some AS5.
<LeeJunFan> yep, use thermal transfer pad/tape.
<supertanker> some what?
<Kr4t05> Arctic silver
<Kr4t05> I need to find a really short IDE cable.
<Dr_willis> i get 269 fps on mine
<Kr4t05> I mean really short.
<supertanker> I get 9573 FPS on mine
<Dr_willis> so you really SHOULD be getting a little better
<Dr_willis> thats on a X200M video card
<cpk2> how do you get it to print fps?
<XVampireX> Hi
<XVampireX> I'm having a HUGE problem
<bjb79> cpk2: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<XVampireX> I'm going to post it here, it's not too much but I hope it's okey, too...
<XVampireX> Removing spring-basedata ...
<XVampireX> /var/lib/dpkg/info/spring-basedata.postrm: line 23: spring-modupdate: command not found
<XVampireX> dpkg: error processing spring-basedata (--remove):
<XVampireX>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<XVampireX> Errors were encountered while processing:
<XVampireX>  spring-basedata
<XVampireX> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<XVampireX> What should I do?
<LeeJunFan> not paste more than 3 lines first. :p
<XVampireX> ...
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: gimme a sec to locate that.
<XVampireX> ok
<LeeJunFan> try installing it again? then remove?
<cpk2> bjb79: i already knew that, big numbers make everyone feel good though =P
<XVampireX> LeeJunFan: Thanks, I hope this works
<bjb79> cpk2: you asked =P I'm somewhat ashamed of my fps, but eh, oh well.
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: you may have to use something like apt-get install --reinstall , or dpkg with some --force
<XVampireX> Nah, it installs it fine
<LeeJunFan> I have a feeling it's an error in the post script package itself though.
<Kr4t05> Jesus, 200 frogskins for a 6GM microDrive?
<Kr4t05> GB*
<LeeJunFan> GM would be something!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Kr4t05> What would GM be?
<XVampireX> Game Master
<LeeJunFan> Giga Meg
<Kr4t05> lol
<cpk2> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: here i got something for you
* gnomefreak waiting for slow net
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Ahh, you didn't have to get the $1 million I requested :P
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: this is gonna be more fun for you :)
<supertanker> Wow, laptop harddrives are tiny
<supertanker> physically
<Kr4t05> 2.5in
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Wow, this must be something really nice then :)
<gnomefreak> oh yeah
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: im sending the errros to pastebin for you and its taking tis sweet friggin time
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<Kr4t05> I need to find a cheap source for 5" touchscreens.
<ZEN2_> where r u
<Kr4t05> Me?
<ZEN2_> yah
<Kr4t05> USA, East Coast.
<LeeJunFan> Kr4t05: ATM's? Just a pickup truck and a chain.
<ZEN2_> hmmm
<Kr4t05> Le
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: Hey, you just made me remember something!
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: If need be, you can use http://pastebin.ulteo.us  which should be super quick
<gnomefreak> i got mine open after trying 2 others
<Kr4t05> LeeJunFan: My brother has some connections to a recycle place that regularly gets de-comissioned pumps. He dumped a 9.1GB SCSI drive on my lap a few weeks ago.
<ZEN2_> if you were in australia i would supply myself but since your not ill have to let it pass
<Kr4t05> I need to convince him to take me for a ride to this place.
<supertanker> is it a stupid idea to power on my toshiba before I put the top panels and keyboard fully back on?
<supertanker> lets find out
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/127
<Kr4t05> supertanker: er...
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: holy crap thats fast
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: some machines have odd grounding that may not be right if it's not fully re-assembled, but usually it won't hurt.
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: unless you drop something inside the exposed innards.
<supertanker> the fan is running smother after I cleaned it
<supertanker> feels a bit cooler too
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Thanks  I'll look into it and see what's going on and hopefully I'll have an Edgy repo up soon for everyone
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: k cool just letting you know before others find out :)
<supertanker> lets touch the fan when it is spinning and see what happens
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Greatly appreciated
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I might put up a note on the site later stating that the repo shouldn't really be used on Edgy for those that *might* actually read :)
<cpk2> is there any way to verify i installed my nvidia drivers correctly?
<gnomefreak> ok cool
<Dr_willis> cpk2,  restart X and see if ya see the nvidia logo
<Hawkwind> cpk2: glxinfo | grep render   will tell you
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Or even nvidia-settings IIRC
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: That doesn't always work because not everyone will see the Nvidia logo
<cpk2> yeah i dont think i saw the logo =\
<Hawkwind> Dr_willis: I haven't seen it in 2+ years now, and I run Nvidia with twinview
<cpk2> i didnt put the option not to see it in either
<supertanker> Are there openGl drivers for the Trident CyberBlade XP series?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: So try glxinfo | grep render  or look at nvidia-settings
<cpk2> so I am assuming if it says i have direct rendering and lists my card in opengl renderer string I am good to go?
<Hawkwind> cpk2: That would be correct
<cpk2> Hawkwind: great thanks =)
<supertanker> 58 C is still fairly abnormal, right?
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  it may be flashing on so fast you dont see it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk2> now i just need to add in modelines...
<Dr_willis> Hawkwind,  with a CRT i dont see it.. with a LCD i do
<supertanker> good, it is holding steady at about 55
<supertanker> either it likes running without the top cover, or I did something else good for the fan
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: did you move it from where it was sitting?
<supertanker> nope
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: just wondering if maybe it was on something soft before, like some type of fabric. That's not good becaues the fans on the bottom don't get the airflow they need.
<supertanker> it wasn't on the bottom
<supertanker> i think it comes from the back/side
<supertanker> uh oh
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: ah, mine are on bottom and backside. The fans are on bottom, the air intakes are on the back and side.
<supertanker> the temperature shot up again, after I re-affixed the keyboard on the top
<supertanker> the fan outputs on the side, dunno where it takes in the air,
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Shoot me...
<josh_> whats up people
<supertanker> josh_ nobody here but us chickens
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: I was about 95% through with that compile, when I kicked my wall socket.. (On accident.)
<supertanker> lol
<cpk2> ouch
<josh_> i was going to ask a question... but between bringing up irssi and logging in i forgot what that question was....
<josh_> ok... what was that question.... think josh think...
<josh_> ahh
<josh_> nevermind
<josh_> answered that question
<josh_> thanks guys lol
<Kr4t05> Looks like I'll be up until 1AM tonight.
<josh_> why can't windows be as easy as linux?!
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Heh
<LeeJunFan> josh_: because it hides what it's doing behind closed source, so you never understand what it's doing between your mouse clicks and whatever caused it to crash.
<LeeJunFan> :p
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Have you tried installing those said deps manually, even though it should pull them in as they are in the SoS rep ?
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: 1:45am here
<josh_> lol
<supertanker> I think one of the reasons that the toshiba gets so hit
<supertanker> hot*
<supertanker> the air intake is right UNDER the CDROM drive!
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: if you aren't using the CD drive at the time it should be hot though.
<LeeJunFan> shouldn't
<supertanker> "If i'm not using the CD Drive at the time"
<josh_> i have to work with people that think windows is "bloody marvelous" all day... they tell me it works great... i tell them... yeah sometimes it does that
<supertanker> did you happen to read what I was doing in the first place?
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: something is physically wrong though, even if you are compiling a kernel it shouldn't overheat.
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: no.
<josh_> no... why would we supertanker? lol you aint no body ;P
<supertanker> I was installing Kubuntu from the live cd
<bobbyz> hey, I'm running into an odd problem migrating from gentoo to kubuntu.  I've got a dwl-650 rev.p wireless b card that in the past I've successfully used the hostap_cs module to handle.  However, I'm running into problems getting it working on kubuntu.  I was using a 2.6.15 kernel before and am now using kubuntu's 2.6.15 kernel.  The weird is that now when I modprobe hostap_cs on kubuntu, nothing is created in /proc/net/hostap (which should b
<bobbyz> c to load the card's firmware)
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: pick that sucker up, put the air intake on your mouth and blow in it like a prison harmonica.
<Kr4t05> h3sp4wn: What version is your pre-made kernel?
<bobbyz> Is there something that could be blocking the hostap module from binding to the card?  I don't have much experience with pcmcia, especially pcmciautils
<supertanker> lol
<supertanker> I tried that, sadly
<LeeJunFan> supertanker: maybe the air intake has obstruction?
<LeeJunFan> oh.
<josh_> or it could be they just had a design flaw....
<supertanker> checked that. There is no main air intake, it appears to come from several different areas
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: No longer available - but was 2.6.16 (with rt patches)
<LeeJunFan> bobbyz: yeah, you have to edit /etc/pcmcia/config.opts or some such file.
<bobbyz> LeeJunFan: ahh ok, I'll check that out
<LeeJunFan> bobbyz: it has manufacturer id's and the modules they are supposed to use along with them.
<supertanker> definite design flaw
<Kr4t05> Ok, so, I would have been taking a step back to make a step forward. :/
<supertanker> it worked 20 F cooler when I had the keyboard off
<bobbyz> LeeJunFan: thanks
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: What do you need to do ?
<LeeJunFan> bobbyz: it's just /etc/pcmcia/config
<Kr4t05> I want a nice new kernel with rt patches.
<Kr4t05> Wait...
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: Just build 2.6.18 rt4
<josh_> supertanker: just take a thumbtack and put a bunch of holes in the keyboard between the keys :P
<Kr4t05> I think the compile picked where where it left off...
<h3sp4wn> Kr4t05: Just build 2.6.18 rt3 (sorry)
<supertanker> lol
<supertanker> 66 is still quite high, but it hopefully will not go any higher. Its running fine for now anyways
<josh_> Kr4t05: well then you get to go to bed in 20 minutes
<LeeJunFan> bobbyz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25264/
<josh_> lol
<LeeJunFan> bobbyz: there's mine which I've edited to have my card bound to hostap_cs
<supertanker> just out of curiosity, WHY does the live CD installer put EVERYTHING in the virtual group?
<LeeJunFan> bobbyz: you can get the manfid and other info for your card with cardctl ident 0 or whatever slot your card is in - maybe 1.
<bobbyz> LeeJunFan: thanks a ton
<josh_> supertanker: cuz its making a vrtual drive till its installed...?
<supertanker> virtual package group
<supertanker> and it installs direct to the HD
<josh_> lol cuz its a fake package :P
<josh_> its actually a very complicated vrius... it lets you interact with millions of free programs and gives you the ability to take of lesser machines.... like windows
<josh_> lol windows is spyware
<josh_> f**king M$
<cpk2> my xorg doesnt seem to use modelines and i really need to change my refresh rate, feels like its hurting my eyes =\
<josh_> god i hate that crap
<josh_> Dr_willis: what was the reconfigure command for xorg? xorg -reconfigure?
<luoluo> hi room
<supertanker> owww
<Dr_willis> dpkg-reconfigure xorg or somthing like that
<josh_> there you go cpk2
<luoluo> i wanna play ape on Ubuntu,but dont know how
<josh_> lol
<supertanker> I just realized that it is bad idea to listen to music when your headphone volume is at 99 %
<Dr_willis> ape ?
<luoluo> ape music
<supertanker> So thats what it would be like to listen to Chevelle live
<luoluo> ape format music file
<josh_> supertanker: that depends are you hard of hearing?
<supertanker> no
<josh_> lol are u now?
<luoluo> any one knows?
<supertanker> could you say that a bit louder?
* josh_ whispers "im yelling at the top of my lungs"
<josh_> hey how do these people have addresses that aren't they're ip addressed
<benkong2> why does my knetworkmanager only allow 40/104 bit wep?
<cpk2> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i suppose =P
<supertanker> "I'm tired of your open mouth, crawling inside my skin, endless pain we never quit, the fight within that prides begun, say it it's too late, what a man's got to learn to hate!"
<Telroth_Plushie|> josh_, host names. everyone has one
<josh_> like this one visik7 [n=visi@unaffiliated/visik7] 
<supertanker> brb
<supertanker> gotta go eat
<josh_> ir rather have that then my ip
<josh_> how do i change my shit
<josh_> anyone?
<LeeJunFan> josh_: check freenode.org there's info there on it.
<josh_> holy crap... i can foreach in irssi
<josh_> l;ol
<LeeJunFan> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#projectcloak
<LeeJunFan> josh_: that link ^^ it's called a cloak.
<josh_> oh... thanks man
<LeeJunFan> or more appropriately http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<LeeJunFan> for a single host cloak.
<josh_> oh snap... i can use perl with irssi?!?!
<josh_> f'in right doggie
<supertanker> gtg
<benkong2> can anyone help get networkmanager and 128bit WEP working on my lappy?
<[Nige] > hi all
<BigIron> Good evening all
<BigIron> Does Kubuntu have something like limewire or Kazaa?
<[Nige] > I hve lost my notifications area like where gaim goes when you minimise it... not the taskbar list, any ideas on how to get it back?
<[Nige] > nevermind
<[Nige] > i found it again
<XVampireX> LeeJunFan: In the end I had to use aptitude in the command line instead of apt-get, seems like aptitude does a better job.
<ku8u> hola
<ku8u> hi
<ku8u> hello
<ku8u> can i have some help!
<ku8u> im new using linux and i need some help!
<XVampireX> Shoot
<Dr_willis> And the problem is>
<Kr4t05> ku8u: Whatcha need?
<ku8u> i want to install packages.. so i use ./confugure and always give an error
<XVampireX> ku8u: it's ./configure
<XVampireX> and errors are because you don't have the dependencies
<ku8u> thi 1
<ku8u> i mean this 1
<ku8u> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<Dr_willis> install build-essential for a start
<XVampireX> ku8u: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<XVampireX> And
<Dr_willis> then other dev packages needed by the program
<XVampireX> Wait
<XVampireX> I wanna handle this
<Kr4t05> Also, make sure it isn't in the repositories before you compile it.
<XVampireX> Kr4t05: I hate you
<] LaPiN[> .
<ku8u> where i can find som 1step programs! u know for warming up!
<ku8u> cause
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<ku8u> i want to lsiten mp3
<XVampireX> warming up?
<XVampireX> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Dr_willis> theres sevarl mp3 players out for kubuntu
<] LaPiN[> hi
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: I think he means the codecs.
<XVampireX> ku8u: check this
<Dr_willis> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ku8u> and u know also install fire fox!
<Kr4t05> ku8u: Check easyubuntu
<Dr_willis> fire up adept and search/install it.
<soulrider> does anyone know if its possible to ahve two kickers
<Kr4t05> It installs a lot of what you need.
<Dr_willis> its very trivial to do.
<soulrider> GNOME style ?
<unix_infidel> soulrider: yes.
<Kr4t05> soulrider: right click on the kicker and add new panel.
<XVampireX> soulrider: kicker = panel
<unix_infidel> soulrider: technically though, its one kicker instance with two seperate panels.
<soulrider> ooooohh
<benkong2> can anyone point me to a solution to get NetworkManager working on Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> benkong2,  whats not working with it?
<benkong2> Dr_willis: wireless and 128bit wep.
<soulrider> eeerr, i added a new application dock
<unix_infidel> benkong2: wep is deprecated.
<soulrider> and now its all screwed up
<ku8u> the only i have had trouble is installing skype!
<ku8u> i mean i havent had!
<Dr_willis> benkong2,  gee.. thats vague.. :P you sure your wireles card is even working first?
<unix_infidel> benkong2: look into setting up WPA+RAIDUS
<unix_infidel> erm, RADIUS*
<benkong2> It brings up the dialog to enter the key but only 40/104 bit
<benkong2> yes the wireless will work using iwconfig
<Dr_willis> benkong2,  ive noticed differnet companies - seem to differ on how they count the # of bits..
<benkong2> here is a message from the logs that may give a hint
<Dr_willis> 40/104 may be 128 bit..
<Dr_willis> try it first with out any encryption, then work up from there.. perhaps.
<benkong2> message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 for sub-path eth0.dbus.get.host_name
<benkong2> Dr_willis: it does work without encryption
<Dr_willis> benkong2,  thats a good sign then. :P
<benkong2> it sees all the wireless networks in my neighborhood also
<Dr_willis> Be sure you are not trying to enter an ascii key when its wanting a Hexidecimal one and visa-versa
<benkong2> I am entering or at least choosing hex key
<benkong2> does the message mean anything that sounds familiar?
<Dr_willis> all the terms the different wireless programs use - gets a bit confisung at times. I noticed my laptop said 64 wep Hexidecimal. ( as an option)
<benkong2> this is an IBM X30 thinkpad
<cpk1> !xfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> argh, i cant set up this the right way
<phoenix_> anyone mind telling me why kubuntu doesnt seem to come with gcc? o.O
<nalioth> ku8u: were your questions not answered here to your satisfaction?
<CVirus> phoenix_: you could apt-get install gcc if you need it
<CVirus> phoenix_: the CD isnt big enough to hold unecessary software
<phoenix_> I see
<Kr4t05> OK, later people. I'm off to stack my penny tower and play Leaf Green while this kernel compiles.
<Kr4t05> ....
<Kr4t05> I don't think there can be anymore nerdy a sentence than that...
<CVirus> who cares
<CVirus> LOL
<benkong2> bye I'm off to try and figure out networkmanager
<ku8u> ahh not yet!
<ku8u> but is ok :)
<ku8u> i have this problem whe i open a .dev file
<ku8u> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<ku8u> do any know why?
<ku8u> :s
<nalioth> ku8u: install "build-essential" with adept
<Dr_willis> because you dont have gcc installed
<Dr_willis> and if you want gcc you proerly want all the 'build-essential' dependencies as well
<ku8u> ok
<BlueLaguna> can I just upgrade to the kubuntu beta via apt-get ?
<tobias___> it connects!'
<ku8u> where i can find build-essential!
<ku8u> just rum adept
<cpk1> grrr why cant i change my refresh rate
<Dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_willis> should install it.
<ku8u> thnx
<Dr_willis> heh. AMC is showing that old Sci-Fi Movie. "The Day The Earth Stood Still"
<Dr_willis>  A classic!
<Blacken> Alright, so I ran EasyUbuntu and installed the restricted ATI drivers. However, I still can't select a resolution over 1024x768. Can anyone assist?
<Dr_willis> did ya reboot yet?
<Dr_willis> or restartx?
<crema10> hello everybody
<Dr_willis> moo
<Blacken> Dr_willis: I rebooted immediately after. I see the driver, there's an ATI widget in my K-Menu. But no dice.
<Dr_willis> whats no dice?
<Dr_willis> video is working byt cant chnge res eh?
<Blacken> Dr_willis: The ATI drivers still don't seem to work.
<Blacken> Dr_willis: I can change resolution, just only downward.
<Dr_willis> its possible your xorg.conf is missing entrys for the higher res.. or it thinks your monito can only handle the lower res.
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> may want to check there.. ive never had the problem
<Blacken> Dr_willis: Odd thing is...I ran 6.06 Ubuntu for a while. Reinstalled with 6.06 Kubuntu, and now I have this. And...that's a new one--"Driver does not provide FireGL extensions"?
<Blacken> (When opening the ATI applet)
<crema10> Dr_willis: did you get a chance to mess around with Zen yet?
<Dr_willis> zen? whats that.. :P lol
<Dr_willis> messing with xmame at the moment
<hermes__> Hello; does anyone know how to get Active Sync (or some alternative) to work in Kubuntu (or with wine)?
<unix_infidel> Do most professional software companies have their own IRC chan for troubleshooting, or rather how do they troubleshoot their code?
<Dr_willis> if they are doing intercompany chatting. they could be using jabber, or some other inhouse chat/messging ing service
<unix_infidel> right, is that common?
<unix_infidel> or are coders expected to deal with things in person with fellow devs and such, and or try to muddle through some code that they cant quite troubleshoot.
<Hawkwind> All depends on the company they work for
<Hawkwind> Each company will be totally different in how they handle things
<unix_infidel> Ok, that's fine, but what are some avenues of collaberative troubleshooting in industry?
<Dr_willis> The industry is so huge.. theres vast varity.
<unix_infidel> Of course there are projects that are sensitive.
<Dr_willis> and some projects are so huge with 100's of people if not more...
<Hawkwind> Of course, all this belongs in -OffTopic  :P
<miyako> how do I go about stopping X?  ctrl+alt+backspace restarts the X server, and switching to another virtual terminal and switching to runlevel 3 with "init 3" also fails to stop X?
<ep> grr, I'm having adept install suns java and the accept licenecs <no> <yes> screen is cut off (blank white) and seemingly impossible to view no matter what  I click or move .   This has happened to me before. Suggestions anyone?  Has anybody switched to synaptic, looks like I need to.
<soulrider> i added a new panel, but i cant resize it =/
<soulrider> i want it tiny, but its still normal size
<Hawkwind> miyako: killall kdm is one way if you're using kdm.
<Dr_willis> ep,  hold down alt key and click/drag the window to move it
<miyako> Hawkwind, ok I'll try that.  Any idea why init isn't working properly? it worked as I expected it to (in otherwords, stopping X, etc.) in SuSE? is it just the way kubuntu is, or is my system configured incorrectly
<Hawkwind> miyako: ctrl-alt-backspace should always restart it and take you back to your wm if you have autologin enabled, or back the kdm/gdm screen or whatever
<miyako> Hawkwind, yeah, I was more wondering why "init 3" didn't stop X
<Hawkwind> miyako: Did you try telinit 3 instead ?
<Blacken> ...this gets stranger and stranger.
<miyako> nope, I had no idea such a thing as telinit existed
<ep> I can resize minimize and move the window just fine -- but inside this window is another the terminal type text window with a <yes> <no> prompt.  The top 1/4 of it is visible.  The prompt and cursor (highlight) is invisible.
<miyako> ok, well killall kdm worked properly
<ep> gues i can hit tab a few times and click the space bar and i've got a 50 50 chance that I said <yes>  Ya ho!
<miyako> now to try to get AIGLX working with the beta nvidia drivers ^_^
<ep> I'll tryj that
<ep> not working I cant get out of this thing
<phoenix_> anyone know what I can use to play a .wma file?
<Blacken> Alright, I've got the ATI drivers installed and ran debconf over them to try to get my screen resolution of 1280x800 to work. However, when I do fglrxinfo, it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25268/
<Blacken> Any help?
<Dr_willis> phoenix_,  it will depend on the codec the wma is using as if it can be played with vlc/totem/xine/mplayer or not
<miyako> ok, I'm going by the wiki on kubuntu to install AIGLX and it says to use apt-get install linux-dri-common, but apt-get can't find it
<miyako> any idea what repository it is in?
<ep> I wonder what I'll screw up after File | Quit.
<ep> Hey could I post a screen shot?
<Hawkwind> !info linux-dri-common
<ubotu> Package linux-dri-common does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> miyako: Must be some 3rd party repo
<en1gma> damn it. desktop amd64 has no dmraid builtin and i apt-get says there isnt any
<en1gma> do i need to do something to apt-get for it to be able to get "dmraid"
<miyako> Hawkwind, ah, nevermind, it was a typo
<miyako> however I did run into a problem with there not being packages for the kernel that I'm running, which is the latest kubuntu kernel
<en1gma> anyone running amd64 6.10 edgy?
<miyako> guess I'll have to downgrade my kernel :(
<Hawkwind> en1gma: Try asking in #Ubuntu+1 since that's the Edgy channel
<en1gma> ohhh ok thnx
<Hawkwind> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulrider> does anyone know why i cant resize my panel ?
<soulrider> i got 2, i can resize one but not the other
<ep> can I post a screen shot (png) to the paste bin?
<en1gma> that channel is dead
<soulrider> yea =/
<chains_> I have a series of questions 1) how do i instal firefox from a tar ball?
<Dr_willis> You mean Compile from source? Ick..
<soulrider> just umpack it :)
<en1gma> how can i look at what we call in slackware the "menuconfig.config" file of the kernel i am running
<soulrider> but why are you using a tar ball ?
<Dr_willis> that would require a lot of depenecneies and so on.. when its allready in the repos.
<phoenix_> anyone know why I cant install win32codecs or vlc with apt-get?  it says cannot find, how do I install them?
<soulrider> phoenix_: do you have universe enabled ?
<chains_> well, i dont like the browser that kubuntu uses, and i dont know how else to instal
<soulrider> open up your console chains_
<phoenix_> soulrider, that's like asking Bill Gates if he uses Linux  XD
<Dr_willis> I think ya should learn a little about the disrto and apt-get befoir trying to do such  fancy tricks that you do NOT need to do
<Dr_willis> try that 'add programs" menu item yet?
<chains_> im new to kubuntu, where is the console
<phoenix_> soulrider, meaning I have no clue what you are talking about XD
<Dr_willis> chains_,  the "konsole' is the text terminal for Kubuntut
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> phoenix_: the repositories is where you can find software
<soulrider> theres one called universe
<soulrider> that has a crapload of them
<Dr_willis> chains_,  or run that 'add/remove programs' entry, check the show unsupported/propiaraty box's and start checking/installing stuff.
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> but it has to be enable
<soulrider> d
<chains_> Br_willis, i found it
<chains_> Dr*
<phoenix_> soulrider, I do this how?
<soulrider> ok
<Dr_willis> apt-get makes the way you are used to installing things in windows -- seem .. primitive
<soulrider> open adept
<soulrider> know how to do that ?
<Dr_willis> find its icon...
<chains_> cool
<Dr_willis> or just run that add/remove programs thang.
<Dr_willis> its a user-friendly front end.
<soulrider> yea
<phoenix_> yep
<Dr_willis> explore the os a bit.
<en1gma> do i need to do something to apt-get so i can "apt-get install dmraid"? im running amd64 edgy
<soulrider> have you used katapult yet? its REALLY useful
<chains_> ok, i have konsole open
<soulrider> simpoly press alt space
<Dr_willis> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<soulrider> and type in what you wanna open
<Dr_willis> Rember - in linux - thers always 12 ways to do somthing. :)
<soulrider> yup
<chains_> so, i  rember using apt-get a little bit in ubuntu, but i forgot
<soulrider> im loving linux
<soulrider> and im trying to convert my parents :P
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> chains
<phoenix_> soulrider, how do I enable universe?
<soulrider> press alt space
<soulrider> and then type adept
<phoenix_> ok
<soulrider> that goes for you too pho
<phoenix_> now what?
<soulrider> phoenix_:
<soulrider> type your apssword and wait till it opens
<phoenix_> ok
<mabreaux> I am logged on as the administrator "" and I am receiving a message " Your administrator has disallowed changing your image" how do I correct this
<chains_> got adept open
<soulrider> go to view and then manage repositories
<chains_> i only have View> review changes
<soulrider> try to find manage repositories
<chains_> got it
<Hawkwind> chains_: Adept -> Manage Repositories
<soulrider> ok
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: It's not going to work...
<soulrider> now, enable universe
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Still getting the same error ?
<Kr4t05> H
<chains_> dont see it
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Yeah... Let me download the newest tarball, maybe that will work.
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> dont you see some lines with # ?
<soulrider> just one #
<Dr_willis> I hope that he has installed the latest Dapper Kubuntu.
<soulrider> not ##
<chains_> no, all i see are a bunch with ##
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> hang on
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ep> I finally to exit adept with File | Quit (No choice) Now due to the adept bug, I cant' even use apt-get "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"  And I can't restart adept (probably already running)  I just goes blank.
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> type
<soulrider> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hawkwind> Not sudo
<Hawkwind> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> i think both work
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Nope
<soulrider> i allways use sudo =/
<Hawkwind> kdesu is for opening GUI apps with root perms
<chains_> no seeing
<Hawkwind> chains_: What are you trying to do ?
<chains_> to install firefoz with a tarball
<Hawkwind> chains_: Why ?
<chains_> thats one of the several things im trying to do
<ep> I'm going to kill the process I guess.
<en1gma> is there a kubuntu and ubuntu universal repo or are they each their own
<Hawkwind> chains_: Why not sudo apt-get install firefox and get it from the repos
<chains_> cuz i dont know how....
<soulrider> he doesnt ahve universe enabled
<Hawkwind> en1gma: They all share universe and multiverse
<chains_> till now
<en1gma> okie
<Hawkwind> chains_: I just told you how.... sudo apt-get install firefox
<chains_> cuz you just reminded me
<Hawkwind> !repos > chains_
<Hawkwind> chains_: Read what the bot just told you in pm to setup your repos
<soulrider> is he registered in IRC ?
<en1gma> where do i go to find universal repsoitory links
<en1gma> im at ubuntu.com right now
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Doesn't matter.  He can recieve pm's, not send them if he's not registered
<Hawkwind> !repos > en1gma
<Blacken> Hrm. Well, that works, at least...
<Blacken> Can you enable transparency for only ONE panel in KDE?
<mini_gamer1896> ""
<mini_gamer1896> ?
<en1gma> Hawkwind that !repos > en1gma thing didnt give me the address to univeral
<en1gma> it just tells me how to adept manager ...manage repositories
<Hawkwind> en1gma: It does tell you how to enable all repos, including universe though
<en1gma> what i specifically asked is where is the urls of the universal repos
<en1gma> now how to enable em
<en1gma> like how do you get the list of universal repo server
<en1gma> servers*
<Blacken> Synaptic is just about the only improvement on Kubuntu I know of.
<Hawkwind> en1gma: It tells you.  You either do it via adept, or edit your /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<Blacken> I can't stand adept. :/
<en1gma> if it tells me im sorry i might have missed that...i just scanned through and it looks like the servers that it "already" has it shows you enabling
<Blacken> Can you enable transparency only for one panel? I have an offscreen panel to the left that I'd like to use as a hidden application launcher, but...
<morghanphoenix> how does one install tar.gz packages?
<en1gma> Hawkwind "or edit your /etc/apt/sources.list manually" <<<<<<im looking for the site that lists what i put in here
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: It's like a zipfile on Windows. Run gunzip and tar in the terminal.
<en1gma> the repos server list
<en1gma> anyone know what im saying
<Hawkwind> en1gma: Simply add universe to the end of the lines that have multiverse
<morghanphoenix> so if you unzip it into a /usr/local path it will work, or do you need to do something else?
<ep> Ok guys, this all started because there was no way to accept or decline the license agreement on Adept's "Sun java install". It was impossible (i've got a screen shot to prove it).
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: I'm going to try using the kernel source package from the repos and see if that helps.
<ep> Since then I ended session came back and did ps aux -- now check this out: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25270/  OMG what do I do !
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: Normally you need to compile an app that comes in a tarball.
<ep> This is a nightmare
<Blacken> ep: killall adept?
<ep> oh didn't know there was a killall thanks. Btw now on apt-get "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem"
<Hawkwind> ep: So run that command, prefixed with sudo
<qu1ckfr0st> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mabreaux> I was using adept and suddenly the window vanished.  It is not in the task bar or any where.  how do I get it back.
<morghanphoenix> dpkg -a I think
<morghanphoenix> That worked for me
<chains_> ok, im having problems with my sound. No matter what sound type, it comes out insanly scratchy (staticy) and i cant figure out what to do
<ep> That bug has happened to me before.  I need to report it to the  adept folks.  (i've got a screen shot).
<ubuntu> test
<mabreaux> why does it do that.   also is there any way to see what programs are running?
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: ps aux or run top
<ep> Is synaptec generally more higly regarded?  I may just uninstall adept if that's ok
<Blacken> ep: Synaptic is a lot easier to deal with, IMO. It's cleaner. Less frilly. Doesn't have all the tagging crap.
<Hawkwind> ep: Why not use what works, apt-get from the CLI/terminal
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Most people don't know every package by heart, and the CLI is harder to read/use than just searching a GUI.
<morghanphoenix> I put synaptic on my kubuntu system first thing off
<Hawkwind> Blacken: I totally disagree
<Hawkwind> Blacken: apt-cache search works wonders and is no different than reading a silly GUI that everyone complains about being broken and not working
<Blacken> Hawkwind: You've also been using it longer than most people. Quit the elitism.
<mabreaux> if it does it to me one more time I am going to be upset . this is 4 times in a row.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Heh, 2 months is how long I've been using it
<ep> Hawkind  I like that the best... but the gui's are nice for searching and browsing around .   And while your there.... :)
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Synaptic is not broken, and is in fact quite clean. It's KDE's fault that they include a terrible GUI.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: I never mentioned synaptic in my sentences, nowhere
<mabreaux> so how do you recover from this adept bug.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: No, but you responded right after I and others mentioned Synaptic.
<Hawkwind> We're talking about adept not working and providing a solution, CLI happens to work the best for most everything when it comes to a package manager.  That's why it is important a user learns it, atleast IMO
<morghanphoenix> dpkg -a on command line
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Only because you typed a bit quicker than I did that one time
<morghanphoenix> worked for me when I had the same problem
<mabreaux> I wil try it.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: You can think that if you like. *shrug* I find the CLI interface for apt very cumbersome and annoying.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: If you take note, I preach learning the CLI all the time in here.  It's what works best in most all cases
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Yeah, I've noticed. I used to be like you. :P
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Maybe you should learn it a bit better then.  Not putting you down, just saying, once you learn it, you'll find it's much better
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I've been using various flavors of Linux for long enough to realize that most people don't want to, nor need to, use the CLI.
<claydoh> I must disagree here.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: My experience comes from 4+ years of seeing all distros having a broken GUI package manager and writing docs for one of the newest on the block
<claydoh> I have been using Linux for years now, and am only just now getting into the cli
<Hawkwind> Blacken: I totally disagree there
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I've done LFS. I run a Gentoo server. I use Kubuntu--which is primarily a DESKTOP system--because I want something that just works. If I want to horse around with that crap, I'll load my server.
<chains_> ok, i tried the sudo apt-get for fire fox, and got nothing out of it
<Hawkwind> Gentoo.......a hobby on a PC.  Now that's quite funny
<Hawkwind> chains_: Did you enable all of your repos ?
<Hawkwind> chains_: Can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list into http://pastebin.ulteo.us
<Blacken> chains_: Have to enable all the repositories, and it's not "fire fox", if that was what you were typing--it's "firefox".
<claydoh> now when new users are having a prob with a gui app, the cli can help by getting a better error message, makes it easier to help newbies
<chains_> send me that link again, if its not to much trouble, and no i was trying firefox
<Blacken> Hawkwind: People who come in here aren't looking for the l33t way to do things. They want the easiest way to do it, quickly. The CLI has a tremendous learning curve that most *desktop* users don't care about.
<chains_> nm, i found the link
<Hawkwind> Blacken: CLI isn't the l33t way of doing things either.  I don't know where you get that info from
<Hawkwind> Blacken: To some people the CLI has a tremendous learning curve, not to everyone
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Sarcasm, dude. Sarcasm.
<morghanphoenix> Try crashing your x-server, you need the command line then, not for long but it's still needed
<unix_infidel> Blacken: i'm a desktop user too.  Actually more than anything.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: How many Windows users can go around in DOS? Granted, ones who started in DOS or Win 3.1 or so can (I'm one of them), but very few.
<unix_infidel> But i still have about 10 cmd shells on windows currently.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: No idea.  I haven't touched or dealt with Windows in over 4 years.  I refrain from messing with GUI things that are broken :P
<claydoh> as I said, I usually suggest a comand line just so I can get the good error message so I can help out better
<Blacken> unix_infidel: I run a tabbed MinGW box, too. It's not like I hate the CLI. But sending newbies to use it is a joke.
<Hawkwind> claydoh: Yep.  Because GUI stuff rarely gives any helpful error messages
<morghanphoenix> I started with win 2.0, dos worked better.
<claydoh> exactly
<unix_infidel> Blacken: no, the joke is poorly coded gui's
<Hawkwind> Blacken: That's your opinion actually.  Some learn better if you send them to that 'joke'
<mabreaux> can you use synaptic in place of adept?
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Of course it's my opinion. Whose else would it be?
<Blacken> mabreaux: Yes.
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Yes
<claydoh> now wen i am in a forum and have more time to type, I star out with the gui way
<morghanphoenix> yes, but if adept is locked synaptic probably won't work either
<Blacken> mabreaux: You may be better off just rebooting, if killall didn't do it for you.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Then stop telling people not to suggest or use the CLI.  Everyone does things *their* way and if they can help the user accomplish what he/she needs, then let them do it however they can
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Rebooting is for Windows, new hardware and new kernel.  Do *not* reboot your machine
<morghanphoenix> I switched distros to try out a new one and I'm really missing apt and dpkg.
<claydoh> if adept is locked, use the gui search tool to find instances of 'lock' in /usr
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Where did I tell people not to use the CLI? Point me to it.
<claydoh> then delete them
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: You need to delete the lock files
<claydoh> then install synaptic :)
<Blacken> ROFL...Hawkwind, tone down the elitism a little. I suggested the immediate, easiest fix for a newbie.
<claydoh> lol
<Hawkwind> Blacken: That's bad advice though
<Hawkwind> Blacken: I'm not being elite or anything.  Trying to teach people properly and to get out of the Windows mind frame
<Blacken> Hawkwind: It works. Again--not the elitist, Linux-is-God-never-reboot attitude, but the pragmatic one. :)
<claydoh> Hawkwind is far from eliteist, I prob am more elitest than him ;)
<Satafterh> can i upgrade to 6.10 with apt
<chains_> hawkwind i dont see the 'universe' line it says to find
<Hawkwind> Blacken: If you want to teach someone how to do something, teach them right.  Don't keep them in the same hole they've been in with Windows for years
<morghanphoenix> I rebooted kubuntu once, debian once and slackware six times.
<Hawkwind> chains_: Can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to http://pastebin.ulteo.us for me to see
<morghanphoenix> Everyone should have at least some basic command line skills in case x crashes.
<Hawkwind> Satafterh: You can, but it's not stable yet and is still not ready for everyday desktop use
<Satafterh> <Hawkwind> i see
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Yep.  It's those that don't have any that freak and reinstall when X won't start
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Again with the elitism. If you take a bit of a step back, you'll see how ridiculous that attitude is. Hell, I run Kubuntu on a laptop. I reboot and shut it down all the time. Doesn't do a bit of harm to the machine, nor to the user, to suggest it.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: How is rebooting in *any* way a bad thing?
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Please stop with the elitism remarks
<Hawkwind> Blacken: What does rebooting teach them ?
<chains_> how do i paste them? because i dont copy it
<Satafterh> I know i can read the changes online but with out going through that is there alot of changes in 6.10
<Hawkwind> chains_: Open it up in an editor, hold the left mouse button, highlight what you want, then middle click to paste, or left/right click at the same time to paste
<Hawkwind> Satafterh: Yes, especially with the init system
<Hawkwind> Satafterh: The init system has been replaced with upstart
<morghanphoenix> I configured x wrong and was stuck on command line while I learned how to fix it because I refused to reinstall unless I really couldn't fix it.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: ROFL. This is going nowhere. All I am saying is that teaching people is fine--but if they want a machine that *works*, your methodology is a bad one. And I'll stop with the elitism comments when you stop trying to say that I'm "teaching them wrong." :) I tell them what works and what works immediately, not twenty minutes, an hour, more down the line.
<Satafterh> init system? yes i am a noob lol
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Both ways are equally valid. I don't correct you, don't correct me.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: No it's not.  Ask anyone in here.  If it was, I wouldn't be a regular here, I wouldn't be an op here, and I surely wouldn't know the things I know
<chains_> how do i open it in a text editor?
<Blacken> Hawkwind: You're right. But you aren't a regular user. Neither am I.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Then stop giving bad advice and teach people correctly, actually teach them something instead of telling them to just hit the power button and proceed on
<Hawkwind> Blacken: I'm not ?
<Satafterh> what is init system?
<morghanphoenix> Both are right, get the damn thing working, then teach him how to do it himself. just my humble newbie opinion.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I imagine not, from the way you speak.
<Hawkwind> chains_: kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<fulat2k> hi folks, i accidentally removed the displays from the System Guard applet.  Anyway I can redisplay the CPU/Memory displays?  It's now displayed as blank boxes
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Might try again
<Hawkwind> Blacken: If I wasn't a regular user, I wouldn't be involved with the distro and the community the way I am, and I wouldn't be an op of this channel
<claydoh> Satafterh: init is basically how the system boots up and loads modules/ etc
<Blacken> Hawkwind: A regular user is someone who comes in, asks a question, leaves.
<Satafterh> <claydoh> ok
<morghanphoenix> there should be a command line newbie channel.
<Hawkwind> Blacken: No it's not
<unix_infidel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<Hawkwind> Blacken: A 'regular' user is someone who is here very often on a 'regular' basis
<unix_infidel> morghanphoenix: ask those questions here, were happy to answer them.
<Blacken> Hawkwind: You are knowledgable about it. You aren't merely using it--you know the ins and outs of it.
<Satafterh> <claydoh> so it boots faster or ?
<claydoh> Satafterh: in edgy they have something new, ie needing testing, that seems to really speed up the boot time
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Sorry. Meaning clash. You are thinking 'regular' as in 'frequent'. I'm thinking 'regular' as J. Random Luser.
<Hawkwind> Satafterh: Edgy does boot quite a bit quicker than Dapper does actually
<morghanphoenix> How do you add a user to the sudoers folder command line?
<claydoh> it does for me,
<chains_> say what? ok, im new to kubuntu . do i do into openoffice, and the open and type what you just told me to open?
<Blacken> Satafterh: Edgy boots up remarkably quickly. It's still a bit wonky in some ways, but it's quite usable.
<claydoh> morghanphoenix: add the user to the admin group:
<Satafterh> Edgy isnt vey stable yet?
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: sudo visudo ?
<claydoh> sudo addgrp <username> <groupname>
<Hawkwind> Satafterh: No, it's still beta and won't be released as stable til next month sometime
<Satafterh> ok thx
<Blacken> Satafterh: It's pretty stable in my experience. Occasional oddities, but nothing major.
<en1gma> i type "linux-amd64" in "adept manager" and i get a few returns...is that what i pick to put with "debootstrap ....." where the dots are
<Blacken> The only reason I'm running 6.06 is because I didn't have a 6.10 disc around when I was reinstalling today.
<claydoh> morghanphoenix: got it backwards
<en1gma> !debootstrap en1gma
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 47 kB, installed size 240 kB
<fyrmedic> Are there any better GUI based email apps rather than kmail that work well with pop mail in KDE
<abattoir> !adept crash fix
<claydoh> sudo addgrp group newmember
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Hawkwind> fyrmedic: thunderbird ?
<Blacken> fyrmedic: Evolution isn't bad. It's GTK based, but it's pretty useful.
<abattoir> mabreaux: tried that^^^ ?
<Hawkwind> fyrmedic: There is also evolution if you have Gnome installed
<en1gma> what are the choices that "debootstrap" can use
<en1gma> is it kernel choices
<ep> where's the help file for tweaking firefox, middle click to paste url single click to select url etc.
<en1gma> or distro choices
<en1gma> or what
<abattoir> Hawkwind: did mabreaux try fuser ?
<fyrmedic> Hawkwind: I'm investigating t-bird, but I am not so impressed yet
<unix_infidel> fyrmedic: evolution is pretty full featured and the only suite i know of besides wine+Outlook that does exchange.
<Hawkwind> abattoir: I'm not sure, I don't think so though
<fyrmedic> will evolution work if I don't have gnome installed?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: he's getting the database locked message right?
<Blacken> fyrmedic: It should install the libraries it needs.
<Hawkwind> ep: Not sure what you are asking, but in the URL bar you can type  about:config  to get some really good info
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Yes
<unix_infidel> fyrmedic: it wont install gnome-desktop only the needed libs and gtk stuff.
<abattoir> mabreaux: try that command that ubotu posted
<Hawkwind> fyrmedic: sudo apt-get install evolution and as Blacken said, it'll install what it needs to run and work
<abattoir> !adept crash fix > mabreaux
<fyrmedic> awesome thanks guys....
<Kr4t05> Well, I'm convinced that I can't compile a kernel to save my life.
<fyrmedic> I will give evo a try
<unix_infidel> fyrmedic: its not pretty, but it works.
<ubuntu_> HI
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Have you tried using the script that is posted at the bottom of my how-to ?
<Hawkwind> Evolution is pretty to some.  Depends on your definition of 'pretty'
<ep> Hawkwind: where's your howto?
<Blacken> unix_infidel: You think not? I run it under KDE using the Geramik GTK package, and it looks pretty nice...
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Meh...
<Hawkwind> ep: How-to for what exactly ?
<Hawkwind> ep: I have a whole forum of them at http://LinuxForDummies.org/   :)
<ep> yeah that one
<unix_infidel> Blacken: i use gmail web interface and outlook+dropmyrights...never used a linux client that i liked.
<Blacken> unix_infidel: Yeah, I use GMail most of the time. But school's webmail/conferencing really, really sucks without it.
<unix_infidel> i take that back, pine looks "pretty"
* Blacken laughs.
<Blacken> What's next, pinups of nano? :P
<mattg> im trying to do an apt-get intall but nz.archive.ubuntu.com is down. So how do i switch to another server?
<abattoir> mattg: just change/remove the nz bit
<mattg> where's the conf file though?
<abattoir> mattg: can be something like us.archive.ubuntu.com or just plain archive.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> mattg: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mattg> ok, thanks
<abattoir> bleh, beat me to it :P
<Hawkwind> Heh
<markc> anyone tried kopete with gtalk ?
<Blacken> Hm, has kdevelop gotten any better as of late? Last time I used it (~3 years ago) it was painfully clunky and hard to use.
<en1gma> it looks like the command "debootstra xxxxxx" wants an --arch does it dlaod from kernel.org or is there an address just for kubuntu that lists its arches
<abattoir> markc: Gtalk is just jabber, so kopete handles it well :)
<markc> abattoir: I guess I need to rtfm how to connect then... thanks... I'll persist
<abattoir> markc: if you want 'voice' support too, its provided by kopete, but its not available in the kubuntu packages
<markc> abattoir: excellent... coming soon no doubt
<abattoir> markc: its simple, Create a new Jabber a/c in kopete, enter your ID and password, change server from gmail.com to talk.google.com, enable SSL, and you are good to go :)
<abattoir> markc: i'm not sure of that though
<markc> abattoir: ah, is that it... talk.google.com... thanks again :)
<abattoir> yes, gmail.com as server will not work
<mattg> markc: abbattoir: I changed my sources.list file and saved it but how do i "restart" it because it's still trying to access nz.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hawkwind> mattg: sudo apt-get update
<markc> abattoir: sorry, never used kopete before... do I create a new account as mygamiluserid@talk.google.com ? (how do I select which server to use)
<abattoir> markc: Settings->Configure Kopete
<mattg> sweet as Hawkwind.
<abattoir> markc: in the Accounts tab click on New
<CainMadness> Trying to install a skin for XMMS player, but whenever I try to unzip the files into the urs/share/xmms/skins folder, it says I don't have permission to the folder. I don't ever recall setting permissions to it.. So how do I unlock it?
<abattoir> markc: choose Jabber as the protocol and click next
<ep> Whats the proper way to kill a process, i read something once, but forgot.  Star with kill  buto only use kill -9 as a last resort. I forgot the other options.
<markc> abattoir: all done so far
<Hawkwind> ep: kill <app>  or killall <app>  or kill PID#
<abattoir> markc: jabber id would be mygmailuserid@gmail.com
<abattoir> markc: then enter your password
<abattoir> markc: go to the Connection tab
<abattoir> markc: Enable Use Protocol encryption(SSL)
<abattoir> markc: and then click on 'Override default...'
<Kr4t05> OK...
<ep> but i kill <app or pid> doesn't work.  Isnt' there some other option to try before kill -9 app
<abattoir> markc: there remove gmail.com and add talk.google.com
<Hawkwind> ep: What are you trying to kill exactly ?
<abattoir> markc: click on next... you might get a certificate error, ignore that, and you are done :)
<markc> abatooir: that server override is what I was missing
<ep> nothing now  Just a question I had earlier but ppl wern't in a talkative mood then :)
<Blacken> Hm, does KDE offer a facility similar to GNOME's where you can remap the hardkeys on a laptop, multimedia keyboard, etc. to various functions?
<Blacken> I know I can do it by hand, but would really rather not.
<abattoir> Blacken: try Kcontrol/System Settings->Regional Accessibility->Keyboard
<ep> Either my  keyboard is broke or I'm drunk.  Keep missin letters
<Blacken> abattoir: Alright, thanks.
<abattoir> aah, hardeys?
<Blacken> abattoir: I have an Inspiron E1505.
<Blacken> abattoir: It has the media keys on the front.
<abattoir> Blacken: you mean the ones bound to hardware? like the monitor/touchpad of buttons?
<abattoir> *off
<Blacken> abattoir: Neg--these are apparently just weird keyboard scancodes. The buttons are for mute, volume up/down, play, etc.
<abattoir> Blacken: oh ok, in Keyboard Layout, see if any Latitude model is listed under Keyboard models
<Blacken> abattoir: Alright, lemme look.
<abattoir> Blacken: btw are you edgy or dapper?
<Blacken> abattoir: Dapper.
<abattoir> oh, ok, because edgy has out-of-the-box support for these kinda buttons now
<Blacken> abattoir: Yeah, I know...I was using edgy until it went casters up on me and I didn't have a 6.10 CD around to reinstall. I figure I can wait around for 6.10 stable to be done before upgrading again.
<abattoir> wise choice :)
<Blacken> Yeah, one explosion was enough.
<abattoir> but the beta is out and edgy has been incredibly stable for some time
<Blacken> abattoir: Yeah, and in all honesty it's not really Edgy's fault--my ext3 file system decided to implode. The AC adapter on the laptop got knocked loose while the battery wasn't in the machine...apparently Mr. Journaling Filesystem still didn't like that.
<Blacken> I just dislike dist-upgrading...I ended up with weird cruft between Hoary and Breezy.
<abattoir> Blacken: i've had issues like that w/ ReiserFS, so i use XFS(bust most people would say the opposite)
<Blacken> I'd rather just save my /home directory and reinstall Edgy when it's stable, then grab what packages I've installed since.
<Blacken> And thanks, abattoir--selecting a laptop keyboard layout worked.
<abattoir> :)
<Blacken> Anybody know of a way (if it's possible) to make one KDE panel transparent and not the rest?
<abattoir> Blacken: i guess it should be possible
<ep> Do I need a firewall?  I found this ubuntu help page where some guy says ubuntu might leave ure system wide open to script laddies.  He says to chck by doing "sudo iptables -L"
<Blacken> abattoir: I'd think so too, but I can't find a setting.
<abattoir> Blacken: there is a combobox at the top which decids which panel you change the settings on
<Blacken> abattoir: Right, but it disappears when I go to "appearance".
<Blacken> I ended up setting up my environment fairly GNOME-y, with the taskbar at the bottom and menus at the top...but I'd like to keep visible panels fairly clutter-free, so I'm trying to make an OS X-style dock.
<Blacken> I could live without transparency, but I want it. :(
<abattoir> Blacken: then try something like kxdocker
<abattoir> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.39-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 253 kB, installed size 832 kB
<abattoir> you get a 'real' dock
<Blacken> abattoir: Ooh, didn't know about that. Thanks!
<morghanphoenix> is there a channel for lilo?
<en1gma> who here uses debootstrap
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: the boot loader?
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<en1gma> gosh dang i just got a couple questions
<en1gma> thnx man you got a min?
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: #Lilo
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: You can always do /msg chanserv list *search-term*   with the * to find what channels you are looking for
<abattoir> en1gma: i think he was responding to me, rather than you ;)
<en1gma> yea
<abattoir> en1gma: what do you need? w.r.t debootsrap?
<en1gma> just something simple
<abattoir> aks
<abattoir> *ask
<morghanphoenix> nothing from the search and it says channel lilo is invite only
<mabreaux> adept crash: ubotu fix did not work.
<D4rkly> how can i disable hci-usb ?
<en1gma> im folling a guide (its about 1 year old) and it says "debootstrap breezy /target" now i dont want breezy there (i want something that matches my system) i have an amd64 x2
<abattoir> mabreaux: what do you mean? any error messages?
<mabreaux> database is still lock and program will not come up
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: I get 11 channels by doing /msg chanserv list *lilo*
<en1gma> where do i go to see what options i can put with "debootstrap"
<mabreaux> adept opened in read only mode.
<abattoir> en1gma: get dapper/edgy(the former is more recommended)
<morghanphoenix> I'm trying to put kubuntu back on top of my slackware install
<en1gma> i know but which edgy
<morghanphoenix> sorry, missed the *s
<en1gma> isnt there an edgy amd64-k8-smp
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Though #Lilo forwards to #freenode-announce which is invite only
<mabreaux> Error message: Read Olnly mode: database locked - Adept manager.
<en1gma> or is it just "edgy" for all systems
<abattoir> en1gma: to be honest with you if you are new to linux, i would recommend using a 32-bit distro for now
<en1gma> i been using slamd64 for 2 years
<abattoir> en1gma: ok, then go for k8 in dapper
<abattoir> i think its amd64-generic in edgy
<en1gma> i already have edgy boot cd that im in
<en1gma> line cd i mean
<abattoir> alternate cd?
<en1gma> im running edgy 6.10 amd64
<en1gma> desktop
<en1gma> now i want to use debootstrap edgy-amd64-k8-smp or something like that i imagine
<morghanphoenix> if I install kubuntu and replace lilo with grub will I still have access to slackware?
<abattoir> ok, i think the diferent kernel types were revised for edgy
<abattoir> not sure if k8 still exists, let me check
<morghanphoenix> boot loaders confuse me.
<en1gma> abattoir i want that link
<en1gma> so i can see what i can put in there
<abattoir> en1gma: what link?
<en1gma> [04:08]  <abattoir> not sure if k8 still exists, let me check <<<<where you check
<Kr4t05> I don't even know why I'm compiling this kernel, it's identical to the Ubuntu one, save some small tweaks...
<abattoir> i though of doing an 'apt-cache search' ;)
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Why do you want to change from grub to lilo anyways ?
<abattoir> en1gma: wait i'll go to p.u.c then
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> k
<morghanphoenix> I have lilo allready, I'm about to install kubuntu on my slackware system
<Blacken> Kubuntu should recognize Slackware and leave it alone, I'd think?
<Blacken> It may install GRUB over LILO, which wouldn't exactly be a travesty...
<en1gma> lol
<en1gma> i like lilo
<en1gma> :)
<morghanphoenix> can you slow down grub so you have a chance to choose your boot?
<Blacken> Why's that?
<en1gma> its so ez to use
<mabreaux> what can I do about this lock database.
<morghanphoenix> Lilo at least gives me more than 2 sec to hit a key
<en1gma> :)
<Blacken> morghanphoenix: That's all configurable.
<Blacken> mabreaux: You've been given the answer repeatedly...
<D4rkly> im trying to use my bluetooth usb dongle in vmware but vmware says the device is in use by the host hci_usb. how can i disable the device in kubuntu ?
<SillyZ> evening yall
<en1gma> lilo can install to floppy too
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Of course you can
<en1gma> which means you dont even have to out a bootloader on your h
<Hawkwind> morghanphoenix: Just edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file accordingly
<en1gma> hd*
<mabreaux> and I tried it and it did not work.
<morghanphoenix> Okay, I like slackware, but I don't know it well enough yet to get all the functionality I had with kubuntu, and that damn manual is confusing as all hell.
<en1gma> ill tell you what im glad im going from slackware to kubuntu and not the other way around
<mabreaux> I ran the command and the base is still locked.  I ran the fuser command and the dpkg command and both did not work
<en1gma> abattoir you find it?
<abattoir> en1gma: be patient :P
<claydoh> did you search and delete any files called 'lock' anywhere in /usr?
<Blacken> mabreaux: Like I said--a reboot /should/ fix it. But beware, it's "Windows" behavior.
<abattoir> en1gma: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=linux-image&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=main
<claydoh> rebooting won't always remove the lock files
<abattoir> en1gma: scroll down, you'd see -k8 has been obsoleted
<Blacken> claydoh: Never failed for me. Worth a try.
<claydoh> having fought with them before
<abattoir> en1gma: so there really is only one kernel type available for amd64
<en1gma> i dont see it yet
<en1gma> just "edgy" ?
<mabreaux> can I manually remover the lock files?
<en1gma> abattoir im not understanding...if i wanted that " linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic" how would i put that with "debootstrap"
<claydoh> notice that any k7, 686, etc kernels are no longer there, edgy has fewr kernels
<en1gma> i know
<en1gma> why in the hell wouldnt there be an i686 arch
<en1gma> all i386
<en1gma> oh this is bad
<abattoir> en1gma: you dont need to put anything special for a kernel, you only get one
<abattoir> en1gma: because i think it was decided that the performance difference between them was actually very minimal
<en1gma> yea but i386
<en1gma> i686 has sse3
<en1gma> and so much more
<mabreaux> adept crash:  Reboot did not release the file.   can I manually remover the lock file?
<claydoh> yes
<en1gma> [04:19]  <abattoir> en1gma: because i think it was decided that the performance difference between them was actually very minimal <<<<ive tested the diff in slamd64 (im pretty sure its all i686 for the x64
<mabreaux> where is adept lock file located.
<en1gma> ther is a noticable diff
<ep> Can I get a list of all the packages  I presenlty have presently installed and pipe them to file I can use for future refererence?
<en1gma> abattoir thanks for that link at least now i know what goes with debootstrap
<Hawkwind> !adept lock file
<claydoh> use the search in the main menu, search for 'lock' in var/
<ubotu> adept: package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 3752 kB, installed size 10988 kB
<Hawkwind> Ermmm
<Hawkwind> abattoir: What was that fact ?
<abattoir> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<en1gma> continuing on with guide
<claydoh> er/var
<hunter> hi
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Thanks :P
<abattoir> en1gma: afaik, you dont need to specify a kernel type when you use debootstrap
<abattoir> en1gma: what are you actually trying to do?
<abattoir> Hawkwind: np :)
<claydoh> there may be more than one lock file, you will want to substitute the path to any if there are more than one in the command ubotu gave
<abattoir> ep: 'dpkg -l | grep ^ii > name of file'
<abattoir> ep: obv. change name of file...
<TehKewl1> how do I set it up so I can compile stuff?
<ep> abattoir: thanks
<abattoir> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<abattoir> ep: no problem :)
<en1gma> abattoir trying to install kubuntu on a fake-raid with 4 sata drives in a raid0 stripe with 2 partitions (1for windows and 1 for linux0
<en1gma> instead of dloading it all i wish it could of just read my cd
<en1gma> my god i got to dload it all again?
<en1gma> lol
<abattoir> so you are doing it through a chroot?
<tristanmike> after adding the apt line for amarok 1.4.3, what do I do to install it ? remove the old amarok first then install the new one, or "apt-get upgrade" will do ?
<abattoir> tristanmike: apt-get upgrade should do
<tristanmike> thought so, thanx abattoir
<abattoir> :)
<en1gma> yep chroot
<cpk1> trying to mount an iso i made from a .mdf but mount is giving me "mount: not a directory"
<mabreaux> I guess I re-install the os and delete adept or does any one have a way to unlock adept?
<tristanmike> abattoir: "The following packages have been kept back: amarok  amarok-xine"
<cpk1> mabreaux: kill adept
<mabreaux> how
<cpk1> sudo killall adept
<Kr4t05> mabreaux: run from the terminal "killall -9 adept"
<en1gma> anyone know why this line dont work "apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop"
<mabreaux> adept: no process killed
<en1gma> god this guide isnt that old
<en1gma> what did kubunto go and do? change the whole distro?
<mabreaux> does anyone know where adept keeps it lock file.
<cpk1> en1gma: you need to do it as sudo
<en1gma> im root
<cpk1> mabreaux: you need to kill the adept proc
<zerozero> whats the latest kernel build for kununtu?
<Kr4t05> 2.6.17-10
<en1gma> 2.6.17.10
<zerozero> thank you
<mabreaux> adept is not running killall -9 adept showed nothing.
<zerozero> anyone runningn that version?
<en1gma> i wish someone would go over that guide and put the right commands for todays kubuntu distro
<cpk1> i never liked killall
<en1gma> i cant very well follow a guide that has outdated command
<en1gma> s
<cpk1> look for adept in ps aux
<en1gma> i dont even know where to begin to look for what it wants
<en1gma> cause its not there anymore
<cpk1> en1gma: what are you trying to do?
<en1gma> follow this guide
<en1gma> get my raid0 stripe array (fake-raid)
<en1gma> working
<en1gma> and install kubuntu
<en1gma> so i can boot
<en1gma> i got me a good guide i gues things have changed alot in a year
<en1gma> what was apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop is now what
<en1gma> i want kubuntu dont forget
<en1gma> thats just out of the guide
<cpk1> it might just be a meta package like ubuntu
<Hawkwind> zerozero: That version you were told is only in Edgy, not in Dapper
<cpk1> what does ubuntu have to do with making raid work?
<tristanmike> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade my amarok but it won't let me, can someone spare a minute ?
<en1gma> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install ubuntu ===E: Couldn't find package ubuntu
<en1gma> i need to install it
<ep> What happens when apt-get idols with Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (146.137.96.7) ... Does it eventually time out?  Will I have to ctrl-c out of it?
<Hawkwind> en1gma: You need to install what ?
<en1gma> kubuntu
<en1gma> i doing a chroot isntall
<en1gma> kinda
<Hawkwind> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<en1gma> i dont need that
<en1gma> i have a guide
<Hawkwind> ep: It'll time out eventually.  It's best to not ctrl-c a package manager like that as it will possibly lock the database
<en1gma> i mean do you think someone who cant even get to the desktop of kubuntu is gonna go read /debootstrap /chroot /apt-get /dmraid etc.....before they even get there
<en1gma> i have a guide
<en1gma> and im following it
<en1gma> and something has changed
<cpk1> need help mounting an .iso got this error "mount: not a directory"
<en1gma> can you give me the links so i can also see how that dir structure is i guess so i can enter it into this command "apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop"
<en1gma> i need to give it what it wants
<en1gma> kubuntu has to be a girl cause it sure does expect alot
<en1gma> ;)
<ep> ah thanks for the info  fortunely it connected and completed.   Btw i fixed a locked database earlier ;)
<en1gma> hello can someone tell me what i am supposed to use instead of ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<en1gma> it has changed evedently
<en1gma> evidently*
<Hawkwind> cpk1: To mount an ISO image so that you can view/copy files to/from it, use the following command: mount -o loop -t iso9660 /full/path/to/foo.iso /mnt/some/mount/point/you/created
<en1gma> do you understand i dont even know what ubunto-base is
<en1gma> i know ill goto #ubuntu brb
<cpk1> Hawkwind: do the option have to go first?
<Hawkwind> cpk1: Probably not, but it's best to follow it exactly as it states
<der_steppenwolf> hi, someone uses limewire?
<Hawkwind> Lots of people probably use it.....if you have a question about it, might try just asking :)
<Burninat0r> quick question, if i can run a program as a daemon by running 'foo --daemon' is there a way to make that program autostart when i boot?
<der_steppenwolf> well, i am behind a firewall but now i use the vpn of my university. I have configured a port in limewire manually, and with telnet i can connect to it, but limewire can't establish a connection
<Burninat0r> i tried making desktop shortcuts and copying them to ~/.kde/autostart and it works, but it acts like its trying to start a kde program and times out, but it does start the daemon, but i would like it to do this silently.
<cpk1> Hawkwind: that still gives me the same error =\
<der_steppenwolf> Limewire does not detect a firewall now, but can't still connect
<Hawkwind> cpk1: Did you create a directory ?
<cpk1> yes i created on in /mnt
<Hawkwind> cpk1: What did you create ?
<SyckPuppi> Oracle on Kubuntu? Flies, walks or crawls?
<cpk1> /mnt/war
<Hawkwind> cpk1: So you did:  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /mnt/war   ?
<mabreaux> how do you uninstall adept?
<tristanmike> if I have libvisual0.2 and install libvisual0.4, will that cause conflicts ?
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: Why not just leave it installed incase you need it at some point
<Hawkwind> !info libvisual
<Blacken> Anyone familiar with VMware under Linux?
<ubotu> Package libvisual does not exist in any distro I know
<Hawkwind> !info libvisual0.4
<ubotu> Package libvisual0.4 does not exist in any distro I know
<tristanmike> you lie ubotu
<Hawkwind> !find libvisual
<ubotu> Found: libvisual0.2, libvisual0.2-dev, libvisual0.2-plugins
<tristanmike> hahahaa
<Hawkwind> 0.4 isn't for dapper
<tristanmike> I know, I'm trying to install the newest amarok
<Hawkwind> !info libvisual0.4 edgy
<ubotu> Package libvisual0.4 does not exist in edgy
<mabreaux> because I am tired of re-install the os to fix adept locked data base and this is number 5. today
<cpk1> Hawkwind: yes i did
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: What version of amarok ?
<tristanmike> 1.4.3
<Blacken> Hrm--is there a KDE version of xmms out there? I like xmms and dislike Amarok, but would like to integrate it into the KDE environment.
<cpk1> Hawkwind: does it make a difference that i made this iso from a mdf?
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: You don't need libvisual0.4 for 1.4.3
<mabreaux> a lot of good people here and great advice but no luck on unlocking the adept database.
<Hawkwind> cpk1: Possibly
<tristanmike> Hawkwind: according to synaptic I do
<Hawkwind> mabreaux: We've told you how to unlock it
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: sudo apt-get install amarok
<tristanmike> Hawkwind: default amarok is 1.3.9, I'm trying to install the new packages provided by J.Riddel
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: I realize that.  I have them installed and don't have libvisual0.4 installed
<mabreaux> I have done every thing all of you have suggested and the base is still locked.
<tristanmike> Hawkwind "The following packages have been kept back: amarok  amarok-xine"
<cpk1> mabreaux: have you looked at "ps aux"
<mabreaux> is some case, attempted more than once
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   see if that updates it or not
<mabreaux> I have used "ps aux | grep adept
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: If not, try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tristanmike> Hawkwind: I get the error above for both, untill I add the dapper backports
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: Yeah, backports is needed for the newest amarok packages
<cpk1> and did it have anything besides the notifier?
<tristanmike> Hawkwind: because it depends on libvisual0.4.0
<tristanmike> 0.4-0
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: It doesn't here
<tristanmike> weird....
<KDEfanboy> mabreaux: tried? : rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<tristanmike> perhaps since I already installed it for the visualizations, it sees that it needs it
<tristanmike> for the default amarok that is
<mabreaux> did not try that one.
<tristanmike> I don't know what to tell you other than it's telling me i need it
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: Is libvisual-0.4-0 installed currently ?
* cpk1 is in same boat as tristanmike
<tristanmike> no, libvisual0.2 is installed
<cpk1> i have the same problem with amarok
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: sudo apt-get -f install  ?
<tristanmike> I just want to know if they'll conflict
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: No they won't conflict
<tristanmike> thank you
<cpk1> you cant apt get libvisual-0.4-0 either
<Hawkwind> cpk1: Yes you can
<tristanmike> cpk1: you need the backports line
<Hawkwind> Come to find out, I actually have both installed
<tristanmike> cpk1: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Hawkwind> I was searching for libvisual-0.4.0 instead of 0.4-0
<tristanmike> Hawkwind: no doubt you do because amarok 1.4.3 depends on it
<tristanmike> sheesh
<Blacken> Hm, on second thought, amaroK works okay...is there a desktop widget like in GNOME to control the program without popping it open?
<Blacken> I'd like to fix it to my top panel.
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: Heh yeah.  Always helps if I search for the right package :)
<tristanmike> Hawkwind: usually does :P
<Ashex> I'm having some issues setting up a dual monitor on my desktop
<Hawkwind> Ashex: Using Nvidia or ATI ?
<Ashex> when i set it to do dual (extended), it makes the screen larger then the monitors
<Ashex> Hawkwind, nvidia
<Ashex> but with clone, it works fine
<ubuntu> test
<Hawkwind> Ashex: You wanting TwinView(one large desktop ?
<Ashex> Hawkwind, yuppers
<Hawkwind> Ashex: What resolution are your two monitors that you're using ?
<Ashex> one is 1280x1024, the other ios 1024x768
<Hawkwind> Ashex: http://SeerOfSouls.com/miscfiles/xorg.conf
<tristanmike> YUK, amarok 1.4.3 is ugly  :P
<Hawkwind> Ashex: That is my xorg.conf file using TwinView.  You'll have to edit the resolution line though as mine are both 1024x768
<Ashex> Hawkwind, thanks :D
<Hawkwind> Ashex: No problems :)
<tristanmike> that welcome message is nice though, lol, I'll stop posting now  :P  thanx again Hawkwind
<Hawkwind> tristanmike: You're welcome
<Ashex> ha, same video card too
<Hawkwind> Ashex: Hah nope.  I have an FX5200 actually.  I got my xorg.conf from a friend who has the 6600 IIRC
<Ashex> You cheater :(
<Hawkwind> Ashex: Heh, as long as it works, call me what you will :)
<Ashex> true dat
<unix_infidel> 6600gt
<cpk1> i think i might have found something, it is trying to loop with /dev/loop0 which i dont have, should I go ahead and make it?
<Ashex> awesome
<Ashex> Hawkwind, works great
<Hawkwind> Ashex: :)
<Ashex> yay twinview with big screens!!!
<Blacken> Anyone familiar with customizing WINE?
<Hawkwind> Blacken: The guys in #WineHQ and/or #Cedega certainly are
<cpk2> is it /nickserv identify?
<tristanmike> with pass, yeah
<cpk2> /nickserv identify
<Hawkwind> cpk2: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<tristanmike> cpk2: /msg nickserv
<cpk2> oops
<cpk2> good thing i didnt do my password
<Blacken> Hunh, didn't realize that was on freenode. Thanks, Hawkwind.
<Hawkwind> cpk2: Or if you use Xchat 2.6.4 or newer, /id <password>
<Hawkwind> Blacken: Hard to find any project that doesn't have a channel here on Freenode
<Blacken> Hawkwind: Probably true. I don't use IRC much. Never did, before I installed Ubuntu and it came with it.
<Hawkwind> Ah, you'll be addicted in a month like the rest of us :P
<cpk2> is there a command to see if you are identified or not?
<Blacken> Hawkwind: I'm a bigger fan of mailing lists. The instantaneous nature of IRC is nice, though, especially for tech support.
<CainMadness> Trying to install a skin for XMMS, but the skins folder for it is registered to user/group of root. How do I change it to me, so I can put skins into that folder?
<bobbyz> Anyone in here familiar with how pcmciautils works?  I'm having a heck of a time getting my dwl-650 rev. p. wireless b card working with it.  I think I've narrowed the problem down to the hostap_cs.c kernel source file not having the proper product ID info for my card, but is there any way to add this info to a config file for pcmciautils, or do I need to patch the hostap_cs.c file and recompile the module?
<cpk2> CainMadness: i might be wrong but i think chown CainMadness.cainmadness /this/is/where/xmms/skins/are
<CainMadness> Let me give it a try, then I'll tell you.
<CainMadness> The CainMadness.cainmadness part is the nick and pass I'm using, right?
<cpk2> no its all the nick
<cpk2> needs to be done as sudo
<cpk2> accountname.accountname
<CainMadness> Ah.
<bmo> alo
<cpk2> oh, maybe its a colon not a period
<bmo> cpk2, I thought of something, and I was wrong about etc deserving of its own partition
<CainMadness> Said operation not permitted.
<cpk2> bmo: dont worry i figured it out already =)
<cpk2> CainMadness: you need to use sudo
<bmo> making etc on its own partition creates a paradox
<bmo> esp when it comes to fstab
* CainMadness nods. Goes off to try again.
<bmo> cpk2 did you have better luck?
<CainMadness> cpk2: Worked. Thank you.
<cpk2> bmo: i couldnt even finish mounting root dir, it asked for an init lvl and keyboard hadnt been loaded in yet
<bmo> cpk2: ouch
* bmo is wiped
* bmo just sent an email to work describing what I _hope_ will be done tomorrow, and the likelihood of that happening is...unlikely.
<pielgrzym> is there a script file which is executed on user login? I want to set up a symlink on each logon :)
<bmo> jeepers, karma is a bitch... yacht karma seems to be really bad.  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/cornwall/5371052.stm
<bmo> pielgrzym what do you mean set up a symlink on each logon?
<pielgrzym> a symbolic link
<pielgrzym> just to have a directory 'music' in my home directory
<bmo> oh
<pielgrzym> whereas music is really located in /music :)
<bmo> do you want the gui version or the command line version?
<pielgrzym> gui version? I only know the 'ln' command :)
<bmo> gui way: open konqueror.  split window into 2 panes.  navigate to / on one pane, home dir on second pane.  right-click drag /music to home dir.  say "make link here"
<pielgrzym> since it's impossible to create a hard link to directory, isn't it? :)
<pielgrzym> bmo: but such link won't survive the restart, will it? :)
<bmo> it will
<pielgrzym> aa
<pielgrzym> great :)
<bmo> it will make a symbolic link
<pielgrzym> I thought symbolic links die after restart :)
<bmo> as if you used ln -s
<bmo> no
<bmo> they don't
<pielgrzym> what's the difference in real and in symbolic links than? :)
<bmo> I'm not sure,  I should look, eh?
<pielgrzym> don't bother :) thanks for help :)
<en1gma> where did freos go
<bmo> http://www.wellho.net/mouth/334_Symbolic-links-and-hard-links.html
<jtholmes> cpk2  did is miss you last question i closed the tab
<cpk2> how do i set /mnt back to drwxr-xr-x
<bmo> hard links point to inodes, symbolic links don't
<bmo> that's the diff
<jtholmes> cpk2  chmod  755  /mnt
<jtholmes> cpk2 and  war the same way
<cpk2> thanks!
<pielgrzym> bmo: thanks :)
<dive-o> Hey, I have kubuntu installed on the 2nd partition of my first SATA drive - everything was working great, until I added two more drives, now it'll start booting, but hangs at something like "Waiting for root device" - any pointers?
<pielgrzym> dive-o: you use lilo or grub?
<dive-o> grub
<Arlington> mornin! i also have freeze roblem...
<pielgrzym> dive-o: are you on linux now?
<dive-o> no, I'm on winXP now, because linux doesn't get any further than "Waiting for root filesystem"
<dive-o> I have NetBSD handy if you need a *nix though
<pielgrzym> it seems that attaching new hd change drive arrangement :)
<Arlington> my comp freezez when i try to reboot/trunoff/change user
<pielgrzym> try logging into console
<pielgrzym> the grub console
<Arlington> me
<Arlington> ?
<pielgrzym> or else
<dive-o> pielgrzym: sure, by using the 2nd and 3rd controllers? if that kills ubuntu, that's not a bug in hardware.
<Arlington> whay should i do in the grub console?
<pielgrzym> go intu grub and try changing the root parameter in startup script :) it should help :)
<pielgrzym> Arlington: I talked to dive-o :)
<Arlington> aaah okey.
<dive-o> what exactly should I do from the grub cmdline?
<dive-o> I don't have the path to my kernel memorized :-)
<pielgrzym> you have a grub menu?
<dive-o> yeah, and I get the kubuntu splash screen
<dive-o> but windows XP is the only menu entry that works :-P
<pielgrzym> highlight the kubuntu load up option and press 'e'
<pielgrzym> you will see a script that loads kubuntu
<dive-o> yeah
<pielgrzym> go to line root[x,x] 
<pielgrzym> press 'e' again
<dive-o> I don't see why that would change if the primary disk wasn't changed, though
<pielgrzym> and try changing the x, x
<dive-o> k
<dive-o> bbl
<pielgrzym> dive-o: I have a disk attached to mobo controller, primary master
<dive-o> this is why I hate grub :P
<pielgrzym> and it's being recognized as hde ;p
<pielgrzym> dive-o: grub is lovely :) imagine in lilo you would be screwed now ;)
<pielgrzym> dive-o: and a second disk on my system, attached to external ide controler is being recognized as hda :D
<pielgrzym> If you could boot a live cd you could check easy which number your root partition has :)
<pielgrzym> or better
<pielgrzym> try a command in grub console 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Arlington> i'll wait for my turn...*listens  to music*
<pielgrzym> it will give u a list of drives which have the file (probably bsd, and kubuntu) :) then you can easly change the root :)
<pielgrzym> Arlington: shop some logs to pastebin :)
<pielgrzym> *ship
<pielgrzym> so we could see what's going on :)
<Arlington> i don't now wich are apropriate...
<Arlington> i'am totaly new to linux
<en1gma> what would i change this to 'ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop' for kubuntu amd64 x2
<pielgrzym> Arlington: w8, I'll check which file would show something usefull :)
<Arlington> thnx.
<dive-o_> heh
<pielgrzym> Arlington: try /var/log/kern.0.log :)
<dive-o_> okay, either grub or ubuntu is retarded. if I disable the 3rd and 4th SATA ports, and leave drives 1 and 2 in, it works fine.
<pielgrzym> kern.log.0
<pielgrzym> dive
<angel> hey how can I play mp3 on Kubuntu
<angel> ?
<dive-o_> pielgrzym: yes?
<dive-o_> pielgrzym: no other root device worked in grub
<pielgrzym> it apparently rearranges the drive letters :) you have to change the root for ubuntu and it will rock:)
<dive-o_> heh
<dive-o_> sdc i guess
<pielgrzym> dive-o: have you tried 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst' in grub console?
<dive-o_> no
<mabreaux> well I am finially up, success using synaptic  and not adept.  reported bug on kubuntu web site.
<dive-o_> I'm used to bootloaders that don't reorder drives at random :-)
<en1gma> what does this line "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub" translate into for kubuntu and amd64 x2
<en1gma> cause that command isnt working for me from kubunto bash
<pielgrzym> dive-o: grub doesn't recognize the hda, hde, sda naming :) it has two digit drive naming :)
<dive-o_> I'm well aware of that.
<dive-o_> hd0,1, hd1,1, hd2,1
<dive-o_> none work
<pielgrzym> dive-o: it's not the boot loader who reorders the drives :) it's probably the ide controller :)
<dive-o_> hd0,1 is where it should be (and is, with the 2nd and 3rd controllers off)
<dive-o_> pielgrzym: I've seen too many instances of grub going crazy to believe that. I doubt a mobo manufacturer would number ports 1 through 4 and have ports 3 and 4 show up before 1 and 2.
<pielgrzym> dive-o: the find command will give you drive numbers for all the drives which have menu.lst in proper folder :) check that :)
<dive-o_> eh
<dive-o_> bbiab then
<en1gma> my question
<en1gma> help
<Arlington> wich is the pastbin adress again *sighs*
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Arlington> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25273/
<Arlington> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Arlington> aaah
<en1gma> help
<en1gma> come on ppl
<pielgrzym> en1gma: what does the command result with?
<en1gma> im following a guide
<en1gma> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-base
<en1gma> for
<pielgrzym> it seems the package is not on the repo :)
<en1gma> its not named that
<en1gma> that is for ubuntu
<pielgrzym> check if you have all needed repositories enabled :)
<en1gma> im running kubuntu
<en1gma> i do
<pielgrzym> ubuntu=kubuntu
<en1gma> apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub
<en1gma> not ubuntu-desktop
<en1gma> i would use kubuntu-desktop or kde wouldnt i
<en1gma> some things are different
<pielgrzym> could you give me the link to the how to?
<Arlington> pielgrzym: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25273/
<en1gma> yea 1 sec
<en1gma> http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto
<en1gma> "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub"
<pielgrzym> Arlington: damn, log seems ok to me
<pielgrzym> en1gma: afaik ubuntu-base is a metapackage only for system upgrade purposes
<Arlington> it says nvidia in a alot of places i use a ati card... i dunno if that matters
<en1gma> what would cause it not to read it
<en1gma> or give that error
<pielgrzym> en1gma: give your repos list :)
<en1gma> i un commented those 2 lines?
<en1gma> shouldnt that be it
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<en1gma> in the sources.list file i uncommented 2 address that were commented
<en1gma> hiya
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey abattoir!
<en1gma> pielgrzym please tell me :)
<cpk2> argh has anyone gotten warcraft 3 to work with wine?
<pielgrzym> en1gma: but you haven't added any?
<MilhousePunkRock> How dary do I have to be to upgrade to edgy beta already?
<en1gma> nope
<en1gma> i dont know where to get em and if i did i wouldnt know which ones to put in
<abattoir> MilhousePunkRock: wow, Really long time no see
<en1gma> pielgrzym what kind of repos
<en1gma> for this case
<Arlington> HI MilhousePunkRock. presents himself as newbie, Jonas
<pielgrzym> en1gma: I'm looking for them :] 
<MilhousePunkRock> Hejsan Jonas... :-)
<en1gma> ok thnx man
<Arlington> Nmen :-)
<Arlington> najs. e du haj p detta?
<pielgrzym> en1gma: do you have universe repos enabled?
<en1gma> yep
<en1gma> 2 of em
<en1gma> what about an "edgy meta universe"
<pielgrzym> en1gma: u using edgy?
<en1gma> yep
<en1gma> whats that mean
<en1gma> i feel something coming
<pielgrzym> en1gma: which kubuntu have you got? 6.06 or a beta release 6.10?
<en1gma> amd64 6.10 edgy
<en1gma> thats the live cd im working with
<en1gma> AND
<pielgrzym> this could be the problem
<en1gma> trying to isntall if possible
<pielgrzym> edgy is not ready yet
<en1gma> ohhh
<pielgrzym> try installing dapper (6.06LTS)
<en1gma> crap
<pielgrzym> edgy might cause loads of problems :)
<en1gma> man
<en1gma> its got a newer kernel and a newer dmraid
<en1gma> which i need
<pielgrzym> hm
<en1gma> cant i tell it "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-amd64-generic kde dmraid grub
<en1gma> crap that didnt come out right
<en1gma> 1 sec
<en1gma> cant i tell it "apt-get install gnome linux-amd64-generic kde dmraid grub
<en1gma> i gonna try it
<lpaezm> hi
<en1gma> hi
<pielgrzym> hi
<lpaezm> where are you ?
<lpaezm> im from mexico
<lpaezm> and u?
<en1gma> pielgrzym "apt-get install gnome" is doing something
<pielgrzym> en1gma: yeah, it's installing gnome ^^
<en1gma> hope that counts as a ubuntu-base
<pielgrzym> ubuntu-base is more than that for sure
<en1gma> are you sure
<en1gma> someone told me its gnome earlier
<pielgrzym> w8, i'll check
<lpaezm> who is from mexico?
<en1gma> its installing
<en1gma> lol
<lpaezm> ?
<pielgrzym> en1gma: ubuntu-base installs ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard - those two packages install about 20 subpackages...
<en1gma> omg i wish i could have installed that
<en1gma> instead of gnome
<en1gma> gnome is still installing
<Makro2> i need to install gtk+, so what files should i looking for
<pielgrzym> en1gma: try asking on ubuntuforums.org :)
<AWOSDev> I need XINE
<en1gma> do you think the "gnome" package will inc what was in ubunto-base
<AWOSDev> but can't remember the package name
<AWOSDev> en1gma, try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" if you want the GNOME interface
<Arlington> when i try to shutdown/restart/logoff/switchuser/or use Ctrl-Alt-F1 my system hangs. i use the fglrx driver for my ati raden x800 card on a amd64 system.
<en1gma> AWOSDev i tried to "apt-get install ubuntu-base" and it wouldnt work
<AWOSDev> it's ubuntu-desktop
<AWOSDev> and you need "sudo" in front of that
<en1gma> ii think i tried that a couple reboots back i not sure
<en1gma> im root
<AWOSDev> oh okay
<morghanphoenix> hello all
<AWOSDev> Where is XINE!?
<en1gma> i cant rem if that ubuntu-desktop did anything...it didnt
<AWOSDev> oh Hi morghanphoenix
<Makro2> i need to install gtk+, so what files should i looking for
<morghanphoenix> anyone got ideas as to why when I try to download something it opens in kate?
<morghanphoenix> It's getting really annoying
<en1gma> there is no "ubuntu" catagory in adept
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, what kind of file?
<morghanphoenix> binary
<Arlington> when i try to shutdown/restart/logoff/switchuser/or use Ctrl-Alt-F1 my system hangs. i use the fglrx driver for my ati raden x800 card on a amd64 system.
<morghanphoenix> I'm downloading opera again, starting from a fresh install
<en1gma> AWOSDev apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is working
<AWOSDev> Makro2, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-common
<en1gma> does that override ubuntu-base
<AWOSDev> en1gma, no it does not...it just installs all the GNOME files which you seem to want
<Makro2> awosdev: thanks
<AWOSDev> GDM including
<en1gma> no i dont want it
<morghanphoenix> and my repos aren't even working, not finding packages for ones I've added.
<en1gma> i hate gnome
<AWOSDev> Makro2, np
<AWOSDev> en1gma, then why are you installing it?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, opera?
<morghanphoenix> My browser
<AWOSDev> no I know I mean Kate's trying to open Opera?
<morghanphoenix> I don't like firefox much
<AWOSDev> as in the installer for opera?
<morghanphoenix> yeah
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, I'm with you there but personally I like Konqueror
<en1gma> AWOSDev the guide says "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub" im running edgy and the tut is for ubunto
<morghanphoenix> when I click download it opens the binary in kate.
<en1gma> what do i put for that command to come out right for amd64 x2 and kubuntu
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, right-click and save as...  :)
<AWOSDev> en1gma, hold on a sec...
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> gosh dang ive already installed so much i gonna have to reformat again
<Arlington> when i try to shutdown/restart/logoff/switchuser/or use Ctrl-Alt-F1 my system hangs. i use the fglrx driver for my ati raden x800 card on a amd64 system.
<en1gma> from windows
<morghanphoenix> It's a .pl file
<morghanphoenix> some kind of link
<morghanphoenix> not the deb package
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, bah I hate those
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, that's why Kate is opening it
<morghanphoenix> it didn't before I reinstalled
<cpk2> why does build-dep azureus require more packages than install azureus?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, they coded the Perl script wrong and it's sending the wrong MIME type to your current browser (I'm assuming Konqueror) which in turn i open Kate because it thinks it's a text file
<morghanphoenix> I was trying out slackware
<AWOSDev> grr
<AWOSDev> the repos aren't giving me xine!
<AWOSDev> I'm gonna scream!!!!!!
<mabreaux> is there any gnome install on a kubuntu system, will it run gnome card games?
<morghanphoenix> Repos aren't giving me much of anything.
<cpk2> !libxine
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, you do not need GNOME to run GNOME apps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev> see
<morghanphoenix> yeah for GTK
<cpk2> AWOSDev: what format you want to play?
<mabreaux> ok, thanks.
<AWOSDev> I want to use MediaPlayerConnectivity to play Windows Media streams.
<cpk2> dont you need wmv then?
<cpk2> libxine doesnt cover wmv
<AWOSDev> I have the w32codecs
<AWOSDev> and can play WMAs in amaroK
<AWOSDev> I need the actual *player*
<AWOSDev> or some player that will work with MediaPlayerConnectivity
<morghanphoenix> I'm hoping lame works, the dvd codecs aren't downloading.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, I'm thinking the repos are busted
<morghanphoenix> All of them?
<AWOSDev> It seems most...
<morghanphoenix> I have extra repos that aren't the basics and even they aren't working.
<AWOSDev> I know, WINE's repo didn't give me the newest version
<AWOSDev> I have 0.9.21 and they have 0.9.22 out
<morghanphoenix> nothing from operas repo, the codecs repos isn't working, amoraks repo either.
<en1gma> why dont "http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/" not even have the 2.6.17.10 kernel which i am running
<AWOSDev> realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<morghanphoenix> Oh, and KDE too, but I got the kernel update.
<AWOSDev> now en1gma seems to be having repo trouble too...
<AWOSDev> this is *strange*
<en1gma> just trying to figure out how i am running something newer then what they have in the repos
<cpk2> AWOSDev: there is a ubuntu repo with a much newer wine (.21)
<AWOSDev> I just said I have 0.9.21
<AWOSDev> they have 0.9.22 out
<cpk2> AWOSDev: just noticed oops
<AWOSDev> cpk2 that's alright :)
<cpk2> you cant expect someone to make a packages instantly
<en1gma> AWOSDev the guide says "apt-get install ubuntu-base linux-386 ubuntu-desktop dmraid grub" im running edgy and the tut is for ubunto
<en1gma> what do i put for that command to come out right for amd64 x2 and kubuntu
<cpk2> my room mate just got .20 about 2 weeks ago so i am pretty thankful that they are this up to date
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, nothing in adept, synaptic is missing packages I know were there yesterday, and apt-get is telling me packages I had before the reinstall don't exist.
<AWOSDev> en1gma, well, I'm not sure I couldn't find what I wanted.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix exactly.
<en1gma> :)
<morghanphoenix> I can't even find yakuake
<morghanphoenix> I love that little console
<AWOSDev> According to mplayer, I have an Intel Pentium 4 Northwood.  sounds pretty neat for a Celeron :)
<morghanphoenix> lol
<AWOSDev> it says I may also have a Xeon Prestonia
<AWOSDev> dang if I had a Xeon...
<AWOSDev> :)
<en1gma> installing linux-genric
<Film905> Does anyone know if there is a way to configure tilda so they when you hit the shortcut key to show the cli it automaticly changes focus to the cli instead of keeping it on whatever app you were in?
<morghanphoenix> Yeah, well I've been told mine's a K6-2.
<en1gma> hope there is a kde-desktop like ubunto-desktop
<morghanphoenix> Not unless it spontaneously downgraded
<AWOSDev> wow a K6-2?
<AWOSDev> those are pretty cool...at least they were when they were new :)
<morghanphoenix> I have an athlon, not new, but still past the k6-2
<AWOSDev> en1gma, kubuntu-desktop
<morghanphoenix> I had a K6-3, skipped right over the 2
<AWOSDev> I have three K6-2s, two of which died prematurely
<AWOSDev> one for unknown reasons (seems to be power supply)
<AWOSDev> the other seems to have overheated
<AWOSDev> *MAJORLY* overheated
<en1gma> oh ok ill try that one
<morghanphoenix> Oh, but not a single problem getting quanta.
<morghanphoenix> I melted my K6-3
<AWOSDev> the clock ran extremely fast, I mean it was 9:30am on Sep 4th when it was really 11:00pm on Aug 30th.  :)
<morghanphoenix> overclocked it way too far.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, seriously?  melted?  as in gooey glop?
<morghanphoenix> As in the insides were burning and the case had those melted marks on it.
<AWOSDev> ew
<AWOSDev> not good at all
<morghanphoenix> I had a 500 running at 666 for a few days though.
<AWOSDev> dang
<AWOSDev> when I tried to run my 500 (the one that's not dead yet) at 550 it couldn't even open DOS
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> I'm thinking about being stupid and watching a DVD on Linux.
<AWOSDev> what do I need to do?  anything special?
<khaije1> anyone know why i can't get the OSD feature to work in konversation?
<AWOSDev> OSD?  in Konversation?  really?
<morghanphoenix> I didn't tweak it, a friend of mine came over and played, I had a new computer so I let him have fun.
<AWOSDev> didn't even know it existed
<morghanphoenix> yeah, just noticed that, wasn't there before.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, so in other words...you have no clue?
<morghanphoenix> yup
<khaije1> AWOSDev: oh ya absolutely, i've used it in a previous install, but it mysteriously doesn't work now
<AWOSDev> hmm
<morghanphoenix> At least I'm not the only one
<AWOSDev> well considering the offending DVD doesn't even play in a DVD player is *not* a good sign :)
<morghanphoenix> I can't even watch a movie at the moment
<cpk2> i wish there was a meta package to download all the wallpapers on kde-look
<khaije1> AWOSDev: reeeely nice feature, conversation popup with channel appended, i'll check pkg dependencies
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, this is a DVD about a place I want to move to :)
<AWOSDev> khaije1, really?  Sounds pretty neat.
<morghanphoenix> where?
<AWOSDev> Oregon
<Arlington> how can i manually edit xorg?
<morghanphoenix> Ah, nice place.
<AWOSDev> Really, morghanphoenix?  You approve?  :)
<morghanphoenix> At least it's not seattle
<morghanphoenix> ARGH!
<AWOSDev> hey, a Coldwell Banker logo!  it worked!
<morghanphoenix> Lame doesn't exist now either.
<AWOSDev> I just downloaded lame :)
<morghanphoenix> And my entire music collection is MP3
<octan> Arlington kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arlington> thnx
<octan> np
<morghanphoenix> what's the package name for apt?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, huh?
<morghanphoenix> lame?
<AWOSDev> yep
<morghanphoenix> just lame
<AWOSDev> yep
<AWOSDev> I did
<AWOSDev> sudo apt-get install lame
<morghanphoenix> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<morghanphoenix> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<morghanphoenix> is only available from another source
<morghanphoenix> E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<morghanphoenix> what is going on?
<AWOSDev> hmm
<AWOSDev> that's what I had happen when I tried to install xine
<Kennie> does the swap partition need to be primary?
<morghanphoenix> and it's telling me amarok is at it's newest version when I know 1.4 is out.
<morghanphoenix> I just had it, and I got it from that repo
<cpk2> is there a plugin for konq thats like flashget?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, now I have a reason for hating apt.  it was so good until this...
<en1gma> bbiam got to format again
<morghanphoenix> I missed it really bad during my 1 day slackware adventure
<morghanphoenix> but I'm starting to wonder
<morghanphoenix> more stuff worked under slackware than is working now
<AWOSDev> slackware is like, what, for slackers?
<cpk2> whats lame for?
<AWOSDev> MP3
<AWOSDev> LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<AWOSDev> but it plays them
<morghanphoenix> Possible, is by slacking you mean you have nothing else to do than sit around all day and try to make sense of that manual.
<AWOSDev> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-1 (dapper), package size 222 kB, installed size 620 kB
<calcmandan> hey yall.  i'm sure this questions has been answered a billion times.  is there ANY way to have playback on encrypted dvd's?
<morghanphoenix> And you're getting lame?
<morghanphoenix> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AWOSDev> calcmandan I just fixed that myself
<AWOSDev> calcmandan do you know how to add sources?
<calcmandan> no i don't.  unfortuntely, i'm a permanewb.  i have a few repos added to the list.
<AWOSDev> permanewb, that's funny :)
<AWOSDev> anyway
<AWOSDev> press ALT+F2
<AWOSDev> and at the prompt type "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list" (no quotes)
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, I already had lame so I don't know if it really got it or not
<AWOSDev> ahh
<calcmandan> keep going.
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, sudo apt-get install liblame0
<AWOSDev> calcmandan
<morghanphoenix> libdvdcss is working fine
<AWOSDev> calcmandan press 'new session'
<AWOSDev> calcmandan scroll all the way down
<morghanphoenix> that's a zero?
<AWOSDev> calcmandan add this line make an empty line at the bottom
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix yes a zero as in nothing :)
<AWOSDev> calcmandan deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<morghanphoenix> Which is what I got
<calcmandan> i already have liblame() installed
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, you mean you have that already?
<AWOSDev> calcmandan yes we're trying to install libdvdcss2 here
<AWOSDev> so at the bottom make an empty line and then put this in it
<AWOSDev> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ dapper free non-free
<morghanphoenix> no, I mean it said it's not there
<AWOSDev> calcmandan did you add that line?
<calcmandan> one second.  i did but got an error.
<calcmandan> one second
<AWOSDev> calcmandan, error?  What error did you receive?
<AWOSDev> morghanphoenix, Did you get my PM?
<tk> ack, how can i tell dpkg to NOT try and install a package that failed? I'm trying to install what it needs, but dpkg keeps trying to re-run the failed package...
<AWOSDev> tk, um, I believe --force-all
<calcmandan> okay, it is updating now
<AWOSDev> tk, um, but please confirm
<AWOSDev> calcmandan good, you're ahead of me :)
<calcmandan> awesome
<calcmandan> downloading the library now
<AWOSDev> once again, ahead of me :)
<calcmandan> i'm not THAT much of a permanewb
<calcmandan> haha
<AWOSDev> :)
<AWOSDev> now - mplayer dvd:// should work...
<calcmandan> i send kisses to yall now
<calcmandan> thank you
<AWOSDev> calcmandan, np
<calcmandan> all i wanted to do was watch star wars.
<calcmandan> thank you very very much
<AWOSDev> calcmandan, I'm glad I could be of assistance.
<AWOSDev> :)
<tk> AWOSDev: : jsut giving me another "help" message
<AWOSDev> tk, according to what I read in the man page, dpkg --force-all should work
<AWOSDev> I suggest reading the man page and trying again.
<tk> if I do that, I get the same output as "dpkg" by itself
<AWOSDev> hmm
<AWOSDev> What's the exact error?
<josh_> wat us dpkg??
<AWOSDev> josh_, huh?
<tk> the error im trying to overcome to install other stuff is
<tk> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--configure):
<tk>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<tk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tk>  flashplugin-nonfree
<AWOSDev> Okay, and that's a dependency of what you are trying to install?
<tk> no, it errors because of libqt-perl, but I cant install libqt-perl until I get rid of dpkg trying to install that
<mabreaux> how do I instal a full version of mplayer on kubuntu.
<dive-o_> heh
<dive-o_> ridiculous
<dive-o_> despite my BIOS clearly listing the drives as 1, 2, 3... kubuntard can't even boot, and windows sees another drive as drive 0
<dive-o_> tried different cable arrangements, everything
<dive-o_> guess I'm buying a PCI sata card
<AWOSDev> mabreaux, type "sudo apt-get install mplayer" on the Konsole.
* Film905 agrees with AWOSDev
<dive-o_> is Linux ever going to stop acting like SATA is SCSI? heh
<dive-o_> it's embarrassing to see such a highly developed OS act that silly
<main2> dive-o it isnt acting like if its scsi
<main2> dive-o you dont know what ur talking about
<dive-o_> don't I?
<main2> because they have the same style udev node name doesnt mean they are handled the same
<dive-o_> hda is generally IDE, sda is SCSI
<dive-o_> the printk's are even the same
<tk> div: sda is my fisrt USB drive... so does that mean it thinks its SCSI too?
<Arlington> i need help with  my radeon x00 stopping me from rebootin/turningoff/logging out.
<dive-o_> tk: it means it's acting like SCSI, yes.
<main2> no its not
<tk> it "acts" just like my intenral IDE does...
<dive-o_> the OS is treating it like SCSI
<Arlington> i need help with  my radeon x800 stopping me from rebootin/turningoff/logging ou
<dive-o_> Arlington: we  saw you the first time
<dive-o_> how is it stopping you from doing those three things?
<MikeStyle> hey guys, quick question. just installed kubuntu 6.06 off disc and did updates. im on a 19" widescreen monitor with an nvidia geforce 6800 gfx card. i cant set my native resolution to 1440 by 900. i tried editing xorg.conf and still nothing. any ideas?
<main2> MikeStyle: yeah..
<main2> have you installed the nvidia driver?
<MikeStyle> when i tried it stated i needed some wierd package
<main2> mike: do the following, open a console
<MikeStyle> plus, kubuntu detected the card type, i figured that meant the driver was pre installed.
<main2> type: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx'
<main2> but before you can do this
<MikeStyle> ?
<main2> you have to add multiverse to you apt / sources.list
<MikeStyle> okay
<main2> you know how to do this?
<MikeStyle> it installed
<main2> ok great, now that was step one..
<Arlington> i thought so but there was an error in that message so i edited and reposted.
<MikeStyle> yes i used to use ubuntu alot but i stopped because i opened a gfx design business and needed photoshop within windows. i lost my touch
<main2> sadd :(
<main2> MikeStyle: but ur back so :D
<MikeStyle> bought a 400 gb hdd for windows, so old 80 gb now linux >:D
<main2> MikeStyle: if you open xorg.conf now, we need to setup the monitor stuff.
<Arlington> it hangs
<MikeStyle> k 1 sec
<dive-o_> I'm considering giving BSD another try, if kubuntu can't manage to boot with other drives present when even windows can
<dive-o_> windows shows them out of order, but it works :P
<MikeStyle> xorg.conf is open mon capitan
<MikeStyle> i loved freebsd...was a bitch to install though.
<dive-o_> FreeBSD is easy to install, but I had to ditch it due to a network bug that'd stall transfers after a few gigs
<dive-o_> kubuntu was great on its little 60G slice of my 300G drive, but decided not to boot anymore after I stuck two 80G drives in
<MikeStyle> well, it was hard for ME ok?
<MikeStyle> lol
<MikeStyle> you on a pci ide card?
<dive-o_> nope.
<MikeStyle> SATA?
<dive-o_> onboard 4-port silicon image Sil3114 SATA.
<main2> MikeStyle: what size is the display?
<mabreaux> goodnight all
<MikeStyle> its a 19 inch widescreen, native resolution at 1440 by 900
<dive-o_> sounds like a weird laptop resolution... I can't get used to those after using 1600x1200 :(
<dive-o_> x900 is just too short
<MikeStyle> i want an apple monitor. but i dont want to pay 3000 dollars for one.
<calcmandan> youi don't have to
<calcmandan> a 30 inch is 1999
<MikeStyle> ....
<dive-o_> MikeStyle: do what I do, ask your boss for one every week
<calcmandan> i sell them every day.
<dive-o_> MikeStyle: hasn't worked yet, but maybe someday :|
<MikeStyle> i work for a place that doesnt resell apple :(
<calcmandan> i work at apple
<dive-o_> poor guy
<tk> dive-o: its a widescreen reso, not just for laptops anymore :P
<main2> mike, you have installed the nvidia driver huh.., what is the monitor section currently saying?
<MikeStyle> are you aware os x is the most limited os next to dos?
<tk> calcmandan: do they give decent employee incentives?
<AWOSDev> I wouldn't neccessarily say next to DOS...next to Windows 3.1 maybe :)
<calcmandan> sure they do
<dive-o_> tk: I thought widescreen was all about 16:9? (I know nothing about widescreen, so stop me if i'm wrong)
<MikeStyle> main2, can i pastebin it for you?
<main2> yes
<Arlington> no one that can help me?
<dive-o_> osx is the most limited next to dos only if dos got really really really damned popular on special dosintosh computers in the last couple years
<tk> dive-o: yah, 1.7 vs 1.6
<fdoving> Arlington: what's your problem?
<MikeStyle> main2; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25275/
<tk> i think my reso isnt perfect 1.7 either though
<tk> nope, my reso works out to 1.6 ratio as well
<tk> 16/9 is 1.7~
<main2> MikeStyle: ur dutch right?
<dive-o_> tk: ahh
<main2> MikeStyle: restart X, it should be fine now
<dive-o_> tk: I'm still using some cheez dell 17" CRT I dug up when my nice viewsonic died, so I wouldn't know ;)
<tk> dive-o: probably something stupid because of pixels shape or something
<tk> dive-o: im on a 15.4 widescreen laptop :P
<MikeStyle> I am a united states citizen
<MikeStyle> brb
<main2> k =)
<fdoving> Arlington: ok, did you do any changes? or is it a default install?
<main2> but he's using a dutch pastebin.. :d
<tk> lol
<dive-o_> I'm on a rather nicely built desktop, if I could only convince the damned bios to order drives correctly, and grub not to smoke crack
<tk> speaking of drive,s, I need to format the rest of my intenral drive since windows wont let me
<main2> you shouldnt use windows.
<rahmetli> a simple question: the addresses in my repository list start with au, does this mean i am using australia mirror for download?
<tk> i have to for a few things still
<main2> rahmetli: yes
<tk> otherwise I wouldnt
<rahmetli> but
<rahmetli> i live in greece
<ke> gr
<main2> then you need to check if there is a gr.repos..
<rahmetli> how can i find closer mirrors
<Arlington> how do u mena made any changes? havn't worked ever( 2 days )
<tk> i just use the defaults, they always work for me :P
<tk> plus I dont care to find out if there is a KR repo
<rahmetli> so how can i find closer mirrors
<Arlington> fdoving how do u mean? it never worked.
<tk> rahmetli: : is the AU one just dog slow? its fast as hell from Korea.... :P
<yigal> Can someone explain me what is Kubuntu?
<tk> and the ISP here sucks
<t> hi. how to disable grub? (i need to completly remove kubuntu for a short while for hdd, but there will be frub error 22 propably and i wouldn`t can login to windows)
<rahmetli> i just need the sol'n,dear tk
<MikeStyle> main2, thanks it worked.
<MikeStyle> next thing on my agenda: get gnome and then xgl
<main2> :) good, enjoy bro
<MikeStyle> any advice on that?
<main2> ok MikeStyle thats easy
<main2> forget the xgl, it aint worth the time to invest to get it working..
<main2> but gnome is 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<MikeStyle> i still wanna play with it once gnome is setup
<main2> then you can switch from the login thing..
<MikeStyle> k thanks
<dive-o_> tk: Korea has a ton of bandwidh, given that they're second only to china in most spammers :P
<tk> dive-o: and they have like.... the crappiest hardward, I constantly have to reboot my modem because it decides to stop tx'ing
<tk> s/hardard/hardware
<dive-o_> damn
<Arlington> anyone that has overcomed the frglx problem with amd64 that  can help me?
<rahmetli> dive you can understand me,thnx :)
<MikeStyle> are you sure xgl isnt worth it?
<dive-o_> rahmetli: ?
<dive-o_> rahmetli: I can understand you, yes, whats up?
<tk> rahmetli: I have no idea what sol'n is....
<t> question: how to disable grub? (i need to completly remove kubuntu for a short while for hdd, but there will be frub error 22 propably and i wouldn`t can login to windows)
<Arlington> anyone that has overcomed the frglx problem with amd64 that  can help me?
<rahmetli> you said Korea has a ton of bandwidh, given that they're second only to china in most spammers :P
<emretemp01> hi all
<rahmetli> i agreed
<MikeStyle> t, get a windows install cd and get to recovery console and type "fixmbr" with no quotations
<tk> Arlington: 10 lines is hardly far enough apart to repeat yourself... will just annoy everyone
<Arlington> sorry. i'am kinda desperate :-/
<MikeStyle> bah....why didnt kubuntu come with firefox
<dive-o_> Arlington: the more you spam the less you get answered
<t> mikestyle - how to get to recovery console?
<rahmetli> i live in greece
<rahmetli> so how can i find closer mirrors
<dive-o_> rahmetli: dunno about kubuntu, but a lot of projects have mirrors in italy
<MikeStyle> t, you need a windows installation disc most of the time. from there you can press R once it is loaded to get to a dos promt in which you type: fixmbr
<t> oh, i got it
<t> thanks mikestyle
<MikeStyle> sometimes some models come with a tiny partition with a recovery console, but ive only seen that once.
<dive-o_> I havent been to greece in 13 years so i dunno
<MikeStyle> no prob
<MikeStyle> i havent been outside US/Mexico
<rahmetli> thnx dive-o if i cant find closer ones i will try italy
<tk> looks like apt-get -f install might have fixed my problem
<rahmetli> does ubuntu has a built-in firewall?
<fdoving> rahmetli: no, it doesn't need one,as it doesn't run any services by default.
<rahmetli> hmm.
<rahmetli> if i install an http server
<rahmetli> ?
<rahmetli> or ssh will am i going to need it?
<tk> ugh
<main2> where is mikestyle?
<tk> debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked by another process
<tk> debconf: DbDriver "templatedb": /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat is locked by another process
<tk> whats the fix for that? if it aint one thing its another today :(
<abattoir> tk: are you running another instance of the installer?
<tk> not that I'm aware of
<abattoir> tk: try 'sudo fuser -vki /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat'
<abattoir> tk: it'll telling you which application has 'locked' it and give you an option to kill that app.
<abattoir> *it'll tell you
<tk> i think i found it, had a ghost proc that ps -aux showed up
<tk> that made, tons of difference
<morghanphoenix> How do I automaticaly start programs when KDE loads?
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: there are two ways, one through Session Management and other is to use the ~/.kde/Autostart folder
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: if you have Session Management on(which is the default option), any app that is open when you logout will be restarted when you start kde
<rahmetli> i live in greece
<rahmetli> so how can i find closer mirrors
<rahmetli> my repository list currently downloads from au mirror
<abattoir> rahmetli: greece seems to have its own mirror
<morghanphoenix> how do you turn that on? I'm trying to get yakuake to autostart.
<abattoir> patroklos.noc.ntua.gr
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: make sure yakuake is running, logout of KDE and log back in, yakuake should start on its own
<rahmetli> how can i find the mirror list?
<abattoir> morghanphoenix: in case you disabled it manually, you can enable it in Kcontrol/System Settings->KDE Components->Session Mgmt.
<morghanphoenix> Thanks
<abattoir> rahmetli: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<rahmetli> i am checking,thanx again.
<Pensa`MIA> does anyone know if thunderbird uses the hosts file in kubuntu?
<kraut> moin
<rahmetli> abattoir is the link you gave mirror list for ISO's or for repositories?
<abattoir> rahmetli: i think its for both
<abattoir> rahmetli: if you selected Greece during installation, your sources.list should already point to that repo
<rahmetli> i havent :(
<abattoir> rahmetli: does your sources.list file say gr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<rahmetli> no
<abattoir> ok, then just change it to that
<rahmetli> ok
<rahmetli> by the way,where is my sources.list file? i said no because i cant any url starting with gr :)
<rahmetli> by the way,where is my sources.list file? i said no because i cant see any url starting with gr :) in my repository list
<tk> /etc/apt/sourceslist I believe
<tk> err .list
<abattoir> rahmetli: what do you see?
<abattoir> rahmetli: i mean what URL do you see?
<rahmetli> au.archive.ubuntu.com ...
<abattoir> ok, just change au to gr
<abattoir> that's all
<rahmetli> yes ;)
<rahmetli> are the list of au and gr different?
<rahmetli> can be any difference?
<fdoving> !netinstall > fdoving
<abattoir> rahmetli: what do you mean?
<abattoir> rahmetli: yes, au and gr point to different mirrors
<abattoir> rahmetli: try pinging them ;)
<rahmetli> i mean the programs,
<abattoir> rahmetli: no, no, they are all the same
<rahmetli> thats ok.
<abattoir> they are just mirrors, so no diff. at all
<rahmetli> ok
<rahmetli> thank you abattoir
<abattoir> no problem :)
<Pensa`MIA> what's the best online hosts file?
<Arlington> anyone using kweather?
<rahmetli> abattoir now download is faster :)  for programs :) thanks again.
<abattoir> :)
<scheuri> hi all
<Arlington> hi all!
<main2> if anyone sees 'MikeStyle' comming online, pleeeeeeeeeease
<main2> tell him that i forgot to tell him something (if he doesnt get this message.. he's system will be broken)
<tk> heh, probably too late for that :/
<ibert> does anybody know howto install torpark?
<octan> whats that?
<pascalFR> hello,  is there a means to recover when apt-get segfaults ?  after updrage to edgy
<ibert> octan: sorry my fault. seems to be a win only project,.
<octan> whoohoo script kiddy knoking my ssh door
<octan> !!! Message from Router !!!
<octan> Sat Sep 30 11:03:21 CEST 2006
<octan> Droping ip 59.106.23.190 with iptables
<octan> !!! Reason:: !!!
<octan> To many faulty login attempt on the open services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Message from Router !!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Reason:: !!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> :)
<main2> mikestyles << if you see this guy around, tell him to pm me
<abattoir> !info superkaramba > Arlington
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 504 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<AbortD> PEACE TO THE WORLD!
<AbortD> HACK THE PLANET!
<zorglu_> AbortD: ok please take this on #kubuntu-offtopic
<AbortD> there is one of you in everry chan!
<zorglu_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<AbortD> omg
<tk> hmmm is there any utility that would let me setup another partion w/o deleting old ones? I only fdisked 40gigs of my 100gig drive when I installed kubuntu... and it tells me to delete other partions and create an extended one to add more...
<zorglu_> tk: qparted allows to resize partition
<zorglu_> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<tk> i dont need to resize... I need a separate one... but I'll check it out
<zorglu_> if you already got 4 primary partition on the disk, you can no more create partitions
<tk> hmmm, never heard of that limit before :/
<zorglu_> it is due to 'history'
<zorglu_> you need to create extended/secondary partitions to increase this limit
* AbortD  hugs zorglu_ 
<tk> I hate extended :( guess I've just never created more than 3 primarys before though :/
<cpk2> doesnt an extended partition count as a primary? but you can just put multiple partitions inside extended
<AbortD> that happens when  yer a newb tk
<AbortD> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<gnomefreak> AbortD: ?
<AbortD> lol
<AbortD> aw man
<AbortD> im sorry gnomefreak
<zorglu_> AbortD: please behave
<tk> AbortD: har har, not really... just never wanted more than 4 partitions on a HD before
<AbortD> i will i promise
<AbortD> tk im sorry
<AbortD> im more of a newb than u
<AbortD> gnomefreak, is aa nicce guuuy i guess
<zorglu_> AbortD: if you have questions, ask them
<AbortD> zorglu_, why are youuu homosexual?
<zorglu_> AbortD: for the third time, please behave
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@ip-12-195-52-66.ncwcom.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: not the first channel thats #3
<zorglu_> oh ok
<buz> anyone seen the latest okular shots? it now supports annotations and drawing on PDFs
<buz> which brings me to the point of: does anyone have binaries for it?
<buz> (i'm wary about installing  Krash myself)
<zorglu_> i dont even know what it is :)
<buz> www.okular.org
<buz> basically, an all purpose doc viewer
<buz> kpdf replacement for kde4
<zorglu_> seems nice :)
<buz> http://kpdf.kde.org/okular/screenies/okular-annotations.png <- i must SOOO have that
<zorglu_> but installation seems harder due to the kde4 dependancies
<buz> yes
<buz> i fear installing kde4
<zorglu_> have you asked to #kpdf they may have some .deb for edgy ?
<buz> probably not
<buz> but i could try ig uess
<zorglu_> yep, it doesnt cost much :)
<buz> alternatively, can someone describe in a few words what happens when i install Krash from kubuntu.org on edgy=
<zorglu_> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<zorglu_> thats all i found
<buz> yeah its not very helpful ;)
<buz> i tried making sense of it before
<zorglu_> Run some programmes. Konsole seems to work. Good luck. <- from the page, the good luck seems to say a lot :)
<buz> i think i'll try in vmware
<ryan_> anyone know where ktorrent installs by defalt....it keeps crashing so i wanted to uninstall and deleate the config file and reinstall
<zorglu_> in ~/.ktorrent i believe
<ryan_> what dp you mean by~
<zorglu_> ryan_: /home/youloginname/.ktorrent
<zorglu_>  /home/ryan/.ktorrent
<ryan_> i thought that was what you ment and i thought thats were it would be but its not.....thanks anyway....
<zorglu_> np
<buz> what version of ktorrent are you using
<ryan_> ive done something to make kubuntu realy buggy so i think im going to talk my self in that a fresh install and pay more attenchin to everything i do
<ryan_> i dont know what evers in the kubuntu repositories
<buz> that one worked ok for me
<ryan_> it did for my and it just died on me a few min ago and i cant get it to come back up...
<gnomefreak> lasdid you happen to make a specs page in LP for canoe?
<buz> try killall -9 ktorrent on the console
<buz> 5oi0
<buz> oops
<buz> keyboard fell to the floor ;)
<ryan_> buz: i got ktorrent: no process killed
<buz> its not hanging around somewhere then
<zorglu_> and you still got the window on the screen ?
<tk> if I delete my swap partition will that break anything? (I have 1gig of Ram)
<ryan_> the ktorrent window?
<zorglu_> ryan_: yes
<tk> probably because it ran as kdesu ktorrent ?
<zorglu_> tk: it will break, if you are currently using it, it wont if you dont
<ryan_> no whan i load it i get the KDE crash handler
<zorglu_> tk: you may do 'swapoff' to remove the swap usage
<tk> zorg: thanks :)
<zorglu_> ryan_: ah ok
<tk> i assume -a is the right command for it?
<zorglu_> lookin
<tk> yah
<tk> -a is all swap devices
<zorglu_> tk: yep, i think so 'swapoff -a'
<zorglu_> tk: and then 'free' to check if it works ok
<ryan_> what i dont get is it was all of the sudden...it wasnt acting weird or anything it just up and quit and i cant get it to run any more...ive got bittornado runnung in its place but that wont cut it
<pielgrzym> anybody has a clue why do i get 'an unknown error occurred' when kde tries to automount memory card from external reader?
<tk> wow, kubuntu is using 1gig of ram :(
<ryan_> any ideas on a diffrent client that similar
<zorglu_> Swap:       265032      17288     247744 <- you need to have 0 on this line
<zorglu_> tk: yep this is normal
<tk> zorglu_: yah it worked :) was just shocked that I was using a gig of rm doing almost nothing :P
<zorglu_> tk: it is mostly not used ...
<ryan_> tk i have a a gig and 1/2 and its almoast always moastly used but im always multi tasking
<zorglu_> very unclear :)
<zorglu_> -/+ buffers/cache:     270688     180100 <- you see the 180100 ? it is where you got the free ram
<zorglu_> how much do you have tk
<tk>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<tk> Mem:          1265       1217         48          0         62        916
<tk> ahh on the  buffer/cache line i have
<zorglu_> 916 + 62 is used for speed optimisation only
<tk> -/+ buffers/cache:        237       1027
<zorglu_> aka they may be released if needed
<zorglu_> and you got 1027mbyte of free ram
<Arlington> i have problems with my liquid weather. any on?
<tk> ahhh ok :)
<Arlington> anyone
<tk> thats very.... unintuitive way of reporting ram stats
<zorglu_> tk: yep it is not a final user tool. one should add a wikipage on this
<zorglu_> tk: you are not the only one to worry about 'all my memory is used but i do almot nothing'
<tk> im not worried.... its still more responsive than windows :P
<Arlington> any one who is good at superkaramba-liquidweather?
<tk> hmmm
<tk>  just changed my old linux swap to a FAT16 part... and till reads as swap in QTParted
<tk> probably wouldnt hurt to reboot anyways, kernel update came down
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have got problems with amarok not playing music since the update I did yesterday
<Flosoft> I use the xine player engine
<Arlington> when i ran adept the last time it hung. and whem i try to run it now it just says that the database is locked. how can i fix this?
<zorglu_> Arlington: either you have other program using it, either it is a bug
<zorglu_> Arlington: the easiest is to reboot, the hardest is to remove manually the log file when you ensured it is not used by anything else
<Arlington> i figured it out. "sudo dpkg --configure -a" made adept continue where it was when it hung up.
<zorglu_> glad if you fixed your problem
<bluch> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Linux_Galore> identify chatmad33
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: time to change your password
<zorglu_> Linux_Galore: you can pass it automatically to avoid this kind of problem
<zorglu_> konversation makes it easy
<Arlington> my adept is out of order. anyone with skills?
<zorglu_> have you tried to reboot
<Arlington> well now it works appeard to be a broken install due to adept not being able to view license agreements.
<joakim> hi
<joakim> i need help
<joakim> is  any body her
<Arlington> i have problems with my liquidweather through superkaramba, anyone who is good at superkaramba
<IndyBC> When Python 2.5 will be put on the official repository?
<joakim> hhi can enybody help me whit web cam ?
<joakim> ?
<gnomefreak> iNiku: its in edgy but 2.4 is still default python
<yusuf01> i have changed user(sudoer) at first login after intallation.
<yusuf01> now i cant login
<joakim> my web cam is lagging !!!!!!how the hell show i turn off lagging
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: does 2.4 and 2.5 cohabite on the same box ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<zorglu_> ok
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: strick that
<gnomefreak> zorglu_: you mean both installed at same time?
<zorglu_> cohabite = french :) yep install at the same time
<gnomefreak> ill go with a should
<yusuf01> i have changed user name(the sudoer), user directory name and group at first login, after intallation.i cant login now,can you help me?
<gnomefreak> not sure i am using 2.4 for package reasons
<zorglu_> gnomefreak: ok
<yusuf01> i have changed user name(the sudoer), user directory name and group at first login, after intallation.i cant login now,can you help me please?
<zorglu_> yusuf01: no need to repeat your question that frequently
<yusuf01> ok
<zorglu_> which howto did you follow to make this change
<yusuf01> i have made a letter mistake creating the user name at installation
<zorglu_> so which instruction did you follow to make this change
<yusuf01> i have changed a letter for user name user directory and user group
<yusuf01> no instrcuction :(
<zorglu_> next time, try to avoid to do that. such thing may break your install if you dunno exactly what you are doing
<zorglu_> now to undo it is painfull
<yusuf01> isnt there any root
<yusuf01> user?
<zorglu_> there is a root user by default
<zorglu_> in fact, unix require a root user
<yusuf01> ok but how can i login that user?
<zorglu_> type 'su -'
<zorglu_> then the root password
<yusuf01> when i want to login from console
<yusuf01> i get problem with characters
<zorglu_> if it doesnt work, boot in 'recovery mode' aka select it from grub when you reboot
<yusuf01> i have checked that if there is a recovery mode,but i couldnt see.
<zorglu_> 1. you reboot
<zorglu_> 2. you read the grub menu which appears
<yusuf01> yes
<zorglu_> 3. find the one with 'recovery' at the end
<zorglu_> 4. select it
<yusuf01> but i realy couldnt see such menu
<yusuf01> i mean
<zorglu_> 5. you will be root without password
<zorglu_> it is very unlikely
<yusuf01> i have seen the menu
<yusuf01> but
<yusuf01> no recovery mode
<zorglu_> it is unlikely as well :) because it is installed by default
<yusuf01> i will chech again. and come back here
<yusuf01> thanx
<zorglu_> np
<agustin> esa pea neeeeeeeeeng
<agustin> alguien de espaa??
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Arlington> is it possible to reconfigure crystalweather through the textprompt?
<Arlington> is it possible to reconfigure crystalweather through the textprompt?
<bluch> !bochs
<bluch> !bochs
<ubotu> bochs: IA-32 PC emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.5-1 (dapper), package size 617 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<tonyazp> hellow
<Arlington> anyne using superkaramba?
<zorglu_> Arlington: you may try #kde as nobody here seems able to help on this
<_sleon> i love ebuntu
<_sleon> ik ebuntu
<MenZa> ....ubuntu?
<MenZa> edubuntu?
<MenZa> :s
<_sleon> MenZa:  hhrhr
<_sleon> ebididibidumdumtu
<MenZa> ...
<_sleon> ebubuuuuuntu
<_sleon> uebunnntuu
<_sleon> are there any autoinstall mechanisms for kubuntu?
<zorglu_> several in fact
<zorglu_> the 'adept-updater' is one of them
<_sleon> zorglu_:  i am searching something like install profiles
<zorglu_> what 'install profiles' means
<_sleon> so i can create profiles for hosts and then they boot with pxe and then install
<_sleon> zorglu_: install profile should save hardware specific settings, package settings, and system auth settings, like ldap server address, default resolution and so on
<zorglu_> ohhhh you mean like you got several box and would like to create a typical install for them
<_sleon> not create
<_sleon> install is one and same
<_sleon> but it reads profile and does different settings
<_sleon> do you know anaconda for red hat systems ?
<_sleon> it can du such things
<zorglu_> ah ok
<zorglu_> dunno if it is possible nor how :)
<_sleon> zorglu_: thx anyway
<zorglu_> this channel is more of basic help on usage, not really custom install
<_sleon> zorglu_: is there developers channel somewhere ?
<zorglu_> hmm you may ask on #kubuntu-devel
<_sleon> zorglu_: how long are you using kubuntu ?
<zorglu_> they will at least point you to the proper direction
<zorglu_> 2-3weeks
<_sleon> zorglu_: and ? how do you like it?
<zorglu_> as a desktop it is extremly nice
<_sleon> is stable ?
<zorglu_> i never used kde before so i dunno how much is due to kubuntu and due to kde
<zorglu_> but the result is incredible
<_sleon> are there non-free pacakge like sun java and flash player inclusive? mplayer?
<zorglu_> yep quite stable for me
<buz> wow strigi is getting really neat
<buz> muuuuch faster than beagle
<zorglu_> beagle is in .net :)
<buz> not really
<_sleon> beagle is gnome application :D
<buz> mono !=.net
<_sleon> so it is sloowww
<_sleon> :P
<zorglu_> _sleon: yep you can install flash and java sun
<buz> and i dont think it's mono's fault that beagle is that slow
<_sleon> zorglu_: is there such repository with such packatges ?
<zorglu_> _sleon: yep universe/multiverse
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_sleon> thank you
<zorglu_> np
<_sleon> i gonna tty it then
<zorglu_> buz: why is it slow then ?
<buz> bad programming ;)
<zorglu_> oh :)
<buz> mono isnt THAT slow on its own ;)
<buz> strigi isnt necessarily much faster
<zorglu_> well it does pile up
<buz> but it doesnt bog down the whole system
<_sleon> buz default mono app uses 10 times more resources as C app
<buz> thats true
<_sleon> and then when you have little resources
<_sleon> then computer begins to swap
<_sleon> -> it becomes slow
<buz> beagle is slow even on a 2GB ram machine ;)
<buz> (which hasnt got swap active )
<_sleon> then the question is: how good is io performance?
<zorglu_> i admit i dont understand the gnome move to 'everything in mono.net'
<buz> that's ximian for you
<_sleon> it should be slowwer when C or similar language cause of virtualisation layer
<_sleon> because it is more modern then C :)
<_sleon> and C++ is already taken by kde
<_sleon> java sux
<_sleon> so the next choice was C#
<zorglu_> i hope it is not that :)
<Skrot> "taken by kde".. :p
<_sleon> Skrot :DD
<zorglu_> "we dont use c++ because the 'others' use it" would appears quite ridiculous :)
<Tm_T> zorglu_: and sometimes also true
<Skrot> Besides, C is already taken by the kernel
<_sleon> C++ is dieing also
<Skrot> well, no
<Tm_T> _sleon: yup, has been dying last 10 years, as you can see
<Skrot> C++ is still *the* choice for most apps
<_sleon> mono would allow more advanced architecure and design, wich would eliminate code bloat
<zorglu_> the new language, e.g. python, .net, java, are all much slower and use a lot more memory here
<Skrot> But they work for some tasks
<Skrot> But not all, hence C++ is not dying :)
<_sleon> they are good for high level stuff
<Skrot> yeah
<Skrot> Textparsing in C++ always gives me the creeps
<Tm_T> ASM <3
<_sleon> C++ sux because of very long recompile time. so it is unsuitable for quick application development
<Skrot> True, but its good because the executable will be faster and less memory hungry
<zorglu_> who to write a c++ interpreter ? :)
<Skrot> I've been sniffing on Python myself. Lovely language
<Skrot> But I don't think it will kill C++ ;)
<_sleon> Skrot: i descovered plone and zope recently, i am soooo excited
<_sleon> Skrot: sure not :)
<zorglu_> another advantage on the new langague is the multiplateform
<Skrot> I must say, writing Qt/KDE applications with Python is the easiest thing I've ever done related to GUI
<_sleon> easy == FUN :)
<Skrot> Kudos to the guys making the bindings i guess :)
<Skrot> Yeah. I was able to make a front-end for a online dictionary in norway in about 15minutes
<Tm_T> Skrot: have you tried ruby?
<Skrot> No
<Tm_T> I heard ruby is more usable
<Skrot> Is it really that different from python? Every 5 year a new lagnuage comes along and get a lot of hype
<Tm_T> but, well, don't know really, haven't tried
<zorglu_> a lot of web2.0 stuff comes with ruby
<Skrot> I remember back in the days, Perl was the shit. Then there was python everywhere, not everyone talks about Ruby
<Skrot> s/not/now
<zorglu_> perl :)
<zorglu_> so writeonly :)
<Skrot> Perl is so unbelievable ugly
<Skrot> (not trying to start a flamewar here..)
<joakim> octan is he her
<octan> i am
<ubuntu> hi,i have a basic question to ask ,that is .when i reinstalled windows,how can i get my kubuntu start again?thanks very much
<zorglu_> !mbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zorglu_> ubuntu: the first link is for you :)
<ubuntu> thank you
<ubuntu> how could u be so quick to respose? :)
<Skrot> Love the ubuntu wiki :)
<Skrot> It has a entry for just about anything you need to know
<zorglu_> ubuntu: i guess you are not the first to ask this question :)
<ubuntu> i guess so ,but i 'v tried some methods ,they don't work for me :<
<Frederick> hello, how can i check wether i have installed a certain program?
<Frederick> i want to remove my ATi drivers, since they dont work on my install, but i dont know if i still have them installed
<main2> dpkg -l|grep nameoftheprogram
<main2> dpkg -l|grep ATI
<main2> or ati
<Skrot> or dpkg -l| grep -i ati
<Skrot> :)
<Frederick> ok ill try :)
<Frederick> ah that showed up some stuff, thanks
<main2> Frederick: use Adept
<main2> to get rid of it
<Frederick> ok, will try
<MotorCityMadMan> Qt: 3.3.6
<MotorCityMadMan> KDE: 3.5.4
<MotorCityMadMan> kde-config: 1.0
<Frederick> adept isnt showing my ATi drivers anywhere :\
<Frederick> but the ATI control program is still there
<themadscotsman> upgraded to edgy....can you turn back to dapper or will re-install be in order
<Arlington> i have a konversation related problem.
<Skrot> Frederick: Search for fglrx insted of ATI
<Arlington> trying to make it autoidentify me for the nickserver
<Frederick> yah, tried that, im removing xorg-driver-fglrx now
<Arlington> but keep getting wron password
<Arlington> eventhough it is the right pass
<Frederick> anyone know where to get a good tutorial on how to install ATi drivers?
<zorglu_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frederick> thanks zorglu_ :)
<_sleon> !atisux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atisux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_sleon> ubotu: woooot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about woooot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Komodo> hello. I have a problem with Kopete (from the latest Edgy Eft Beta)
<_sleon> Komodo: what kind of problem?
<_sleon> Komodo: is it crashing?
<Komodo> it doesn't show all my friends from the Yahoo list
<_sleon> maybe they are not online?
<Komodo> yes they are
<tk> maybe they haev you set as  "invis to user" ?
<Komodo> nope
<_sleon> set show offline users to on
<Komodo> if a fiend loggs in afthe me
<Komodo> they show up
<Komodo> _selon > done that
<Komodo> most of them appear offline
<_sleon> Komodo: then it is a bug in kopete, ask in #kopete
<Komodo> ok. didn't knew there is a channel #kopete
<Komodo> thanx
<Arlington> anyone that know superkaramba?
<Skrot> Arlington: Know what about it?
<Skrot> i know i hate the way you design gui with it :p
<tk> aahhh yes, Amarok 1.4.3+ mysql running again
<Arlington> i'am having problem with liquidweather.
<Skrot> Arlington: I can't answer to privmsg as it's not allowed on freenode unless i'm logged in
<Arlington> oooh. well i reconfigured a applet for superkaramba and now the applet wo't load is ther a way to manually edit the configuration fr the aplet?
<Frederick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Skrot> Arlington: Dunno. it's probably in /usr/share/superkaramba or ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba somewhere
<Frederick> how can i get 32 bits color depth again? i installed my ATi drivers and now i only got 24 bits color depth, can i just edit the xorg.conf and replace 24 with 32?
<Arlington> 24bit is same as 32bit dept...
<Arlington> the last 8 bit are just alpha channels.
<Frederick> O_o" ok
<Skrot> Frederick: Replace the "DefaultDepth 24" with "DefaultDepth 32"
<Frederick> ok, and then reboot?
<Skrot> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skrot> then restart X server
<Frederick> ok
<Frederick> but there are subsections, with resolutions aswell
<Frederick> there is none with 32 bits depth
<Frederick> just add another subsection?
<Skrot> Jupp. Just copy the one for 24, but replace with 32
<Frederick> ok will do :)
<Skrot> Don't think you'll notice any difference between 24 and 32 though
<ubuntu> hi,i 'v followed the instructions of reconfiguring grub,now i could log in ubuntu,but i have no access to windows now!any one chould help?
<siloe> Hello, people language portuguese here
<Dink> !pr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dink> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Success!
<siloe> join #ubuntu-br
<siloe> join /#ubuntu-br
<siloe> remenber please!
<Frederick> <Skrot> Don't think you'll notice any difference between 24 and 32 though << Ok, but after i installed my ATi drivers, the details of the icons etcetera seems to have detoriated, the colors have somewhat flattened or so it looks at least, just giving it a try now
<Frederick> well, my x server didnt want to start up anymore after i added those rules... i guess i can just leave it
<Frederick> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<jtholmes> cpk2  did you get your mount problem fixed
<Frederick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Howdy Kubunturians! :)
<Dink> Is it possible to install kubuntu on a second partition move over you ~ dir from one partition to the new one and remove old installation/partition and keep new one ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> Dink, use GParted live cd vers 3 , it'll do the job for you
<Dink> cool thanks... i have 2.6.18 did a dist-upgrade for beryl then fglrx wouldnt work for the life of me.. and now jsut found out beryl is in dapper also
<Dink> GParted ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Dink> works with kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> works as a  boot live cd
<BluesKaj> with windows , linux , most partitions can be modified
<MDCore> beryl in dapper ?
<Dink> yep
<tk> Dink: if your /home dir is on a seperate partition, you can just reinstall and tell it not to format the /home partition...
<BluesKaj> it's a linux program but works on NTFS , Ext and other partittion types
<Dink> how do I do that ?
<Dink> to jus tnot format /home ?
<tk> when you installed Kubuntu, did you make a seperate partiion for /home and / ?
<Dink> hmm dont think so
<tk> "df" in konsole will show you if you did
<Dink> i should have though :(
<Dink> yep i didnt
<MDCore> Dink: recently ?
<Dink> recently ??
<Manyfold_> were can i find information about the kubuntu start up process especially installing system services and xstartup
<Dink> ok so I guess I have to put it in a new partition then move ~ over and destroy old one
<Dink> no idea why fglrx is not working... mesa keeps coming up... xorg.log keeps saying wrong version
<tk> dink: a learning experience :) /home is good to keep separate :)
<benjamin> Hey guys, do you know how i can Konnect my PPC? (yeah, running Windo$, since i cant install a proper OS on it :( )
<Manyfold_> i want to modify my system such that it does not start X but starts the tightvncserver
<Dink> yep :P
<Dink> what 6.10 beta ?
<Dink> ahh
<Dink> edgy went beta
* MenZa nods
<Dink> hmm do i want to deal with that again.....
<MDCore> Dink: I was trying to setup compiz earlier in the week and at that stage there didn't seem to be any beryl packages...
<Dink> there is now
<Dink> #ubuntu-xgl
<Dink> i went to edgy to get it working... but mesa kept messing me up :P
<Dink> not sure what happened
<Dink> i tried everything and still couldnt get fglrx to work
<Dink> even though it was working prior to dist-upgrade
<Dink> even went back to previous kernels to try and same outcome
<BluesKaj> did ya check yer driver list in systems settings , Dink?
<Dink> card = ati driver = fglrx
<Dink> fglrxinfo shows mesa though
<dhq> hey
<dhq> all
<LjL> can anybody confirm that in kopete/jabber, right clicking a contact, selecting the last menu option (i.e. the contact address), then "Set availability" and then "Invisible" makes yourself invisible to that contact? or if not, what's the way to do this?
<dhq> i use  Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<dhq> i need drivers
<dhq> for it my grafix is not so good
<dhq> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> !driver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arlington> trying to get www.pandora.com to work on my 64-bit amd anyonne can help me? flash is just written for 32bit systems it seems.
<MDCore> dhq: what do you mean by your graphics not being so good ?
<MDCore> anyone: ruby + aiglx.. does it work ?
<dhq> MDCore: well any 3d photo doesnt show well and movies dont play well
<MDCore> ook.
<MDCore> dhq: I found that perceived speed improved when I installed the aiglx air X thingy
<dhq> !aiglx air X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiglx air X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> MDCore: the pakage name if you please
<MDCore> dhq: you have to add some repositories and things.
<MDCore> follow the instructions for setting up aiglx + compiz on the wiki..
<dhq> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<scorp007> hi, im having a problem getting ati drivers to work
<scorp007> i tried installing them using this method: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_driver
<scorp007> now the problem is, the output from fglrxinfo tells me im using Mesa, not hardware acceleration
<Arlington> i wanna copy files to /usr/lib/firefox/plugin but it's read-only how could i do that?
<Arlington> i wanna copy files to /usr/lib/firefox/plugin but it's read-only how could i do that?
<main2> use 'sudo'
<main2> you need to have the right privileges
<Kubu> how do I add Startup Programs??
<main2> Arlington: please so not repeat
<Kubu> anyone knows how do add Startup Programs?
<Arlington> sorry,
<Arlington> yes  sudo but how...
<scorp007> this is some stuff from my xorg.0.log
<scorp007> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ULLVxJ42.html
<Kubu> please help me to add a program to the startup
<scorp007> does it indicate anything wrong?
<scorp007> im trying to get my ati drivers to do 3d acceleration
<Arlington> main2: how do i use sudo to remove the readonly.
<thompa> can someone tell me how to install with a /boot partition? i am getting grub error 18 on sata
<scorp007> it still says im using mesa
<main2> Arlington: google ffs
<Kubu> scorp007: i did it by installing de fglrx drivers
<Kubu> anyone knows how do add Startup Programs?
<scorp007> im pretty sure i have them installed
<scorp007> yep, i do
<scorp007> (have them installed that is)
<thompa> going to ask at grub irc
<scorp007> i think its having a problem loading them or something
<BluesKaj> splittsville ...all these joins ?
<Arlington> flash 7 for amd64 help needed.
<BluesKaj> flash sucks on kubuntu ...only works half the time ...the version8 isn't available for linux
<Arlington> do you know about pandora.com?
<BluesKaj> checking it out ...seems to work ok , Arlington
<DeeTahPanLtah> guys
<DeeTahPanLtah> i got used to debian's kde
<DeeTahPanLtah> "settings panel"
<marseillai> does anyone know how to accept sun-java5 licence?
<DeeTahPanLtah> is there such thing in kubuntu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> i mean,i can't find themes section in kubuntu's kde...
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> what do alt+f2 do?
<Jucato> marseillai: don't use Adept when installing sun-java5-*
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: keyboard shortcut for "Run Command"
<marseillai> Jucato: even in yakuake i can't
<DeeTahPanLtah> so i got it under win+r ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> OMFG
<DeeTahPanLtah> thanks a lot!
<DeeTahPanLtah> you're G-O-D.
<Jucato> O_O
<DeeTahPanLtah> huge thanks
<Jucato> was kcontrol what you were looking for?
<DeeTahPanLtah> indeed
<Jucato> marseillai: tried Konsole?
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: ah
<marseillai> Jucato: it works in konsole! ;)
<marseillai> thanks
<Arlington> how to get my usb wifi to work in kubuntu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> btw,is there any firefox2 dpkg in ubuntu's repos?
<Arlington> s
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: not in Dapper, since it's not a stable release yet
<BluesKaj> not yet  DeeTahPanLtah
<DeeTahPanLtah> Jucato: not in dapper,okay,what about unstable repos?
<BluesKaj> FF2 won't be available for a few weeks
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: you'd have to install/upgrade to Edgy (next release, in development)
<DeeTahPanLtah> is it safe?
<Jucato> but Edgy will hopefully be released in a few weeks, so it might be better to just wait
<DeeTahPanLtah> i mean
<DeeTahPanLtah> i had few problems while switching from sarge to etch when i was debian user
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: well, I'd suggest just waiting for Edgy's official release in a few weeks if you can
<DeeTahPanLtah> i can but i prefer experimental software ;d
<Jucato> heh, well, since Edgy is in Beta now, it "might" be ok. You'd still probably have a few updates daily
<DeeTahPanLtah> ;p
<DeeTahPanLtah> i dont really care :p
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyEft/Beta/Kubuntu
<DeeTahPanLtah> what's there? ;p
<Jucato> about Edgy Eft beta release
<DeeTahPanLtah> btw
<DeeTahPanLtah> anyone knows if its a lot of work to make kde look really impressive?
<_ShoGo_> Hi, can anybody tell me how can i configure my dns ?
<CVirus> _ShoGo_: vi /etc/resolv.conf
<_ShoGo_> thx
<DeeTahPanLtah> vi is evil ;d
<DeeTahPanLtah> vim ftw ;d
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> forgot "sudo"  there?
<_ShoGo_> CVirus, i just have to add the dns?
<scorp007> hi, im using dapper at the moment, is it ok if i downgrade my xorg from 7 to 6.8.x?
<scorp007> it seems my video card drivers dont like 7
<CVirus> _ShoGo_: yes
<scorp007> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 6.8.x.y with x.y >= 99.8
<scorp007> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.0.0.0
<scorp007> thats from my Xorg.0.og
<scorp007> log*
<_ShoGo_> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<_ShoGo_> 87.216.1.65
<_ShoGo_> 87.216.1.66
<_ShoGo_> as this?
<ubuntu__> good evening
<emonkey-u> good evening again
<emonkey-u> I've got a serious problem with my filesystem
<emonkey-u> my kubuntu doesn't start anymore
<emonkey-u> I'm now on Live CD
<DeeTahPanLtah> errr
<emonkey-u> mounting the /dev/hda (my root partition) on live CD doesnt' work neither
<DeeTahPanLtah> anyone has ideas
<DeeTahPanLtah> why even when i installed lipstik
<DeeTahPanLtah> it isn't on my styles list? ;X
<emonkey-u> anyone how I can fix my ext3?
<DeeTahPanLtah> fsck /dev/hda
<DeeTahPanLtah> try this one
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: lipstik is already installed by default, afaik. it's the default style that Kubuntu uses
<DeeTahPanLtah> well
<DeeTahPanLtah> the problem is
<emonkey-u> DeeTahPanLtah: I?ll try thx
<DeeTahPanLtah> i downloaded lipstik sources
<DeeTahPanLtah> and tried to mod it
<DeeTahPanLtah> to compile visteque
<DeeTahPanLtah> it went all right
<BluesKaj> do have a boot screen, emonkey-u ?
<DeeTahPanLtah> but i dunno how to activate it now :X
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: well, I'm not sure what happened since there's a version of lipstik already installed...
<DeeTahPanLtah> okay
<emonkey-u> BluesKaj: till to moment where it wants to mount the root file system yes....
<DeeTahPanLtah> and how to activate it then? ;P
<emonkey-u> fsck has found several illegal blocks
<Jucato> DeeTahPanLtah: it's supposed to be in KControl > Appearance and Themes > Styles right?
<DeeTahPanLtah> there is no lipstik ;<
<Jucato> hm.. something might have gone wrong then...
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'll try one thing else
<LjL> can anybody confirm that in kopete/jabber, right clicking a contact, selecting the last menu option (i.e. the contact address), then "Set availability" and then "Invisible" makes yourself invisible to that contact? or if not, what's the way to do this?
<BluesKaj> eeeuuww , not good emonkey-u...rescue option in the boot list ?
<emonkey-u> I'll try to fix it woth fsck right?
<emonkey-u> "with
<DeeTahPanLtah> funny thing
<DeeTahPanLtah> i logged in to kde as root
<DeeTahPanLtah> and there was lipstik activated
<DeeTahPanLtah> but 1. it didnt look like visteque
<DeeTahPanLtah> 2. if i'd change the style,there'd be no way to activate lipstik again cause _its not on the list_...
<TFrog> may i ask if anyone here is having issues with Edgy Eft wireless configured with ndiswrapper?
<trappist> TFrog: no, but I got your bug report
<TFrog> didn't know it went to you trappist. appreciate knowing someone knows about it already
<trappist> TFrog: it goes to anyone subscribed to knetworkmanager bugs, or to the kubuntu-bugs mailing list, and so on
<trappist> I won't be the guy to fix it, though
<TFrog> ahhhhhhhhhh. i'm still relatively new to kubuntu. i use to use Fedora. love kubuntu much more
<TFrog> unfortunately right now i'm wireless in winbloze :(
<chains> im having a problem with my sound. not matter what sound format i try and use, even the sound my programs make, i get this really scratchy (staticy) sound. What could be the possible problems and/or solutions?
<Blacken> Morning all.
<TFrog> morning Blacken
<chains> guten morgen
<Arlington> hi abattoir...
<chains> so, does any one know about my sound problem?
<bonjour> #sex
<LjL> bonjour: ?
<josh_> question for anyone pretty familiar with security and ssh
<josh_> is there a way to set the number of tries for ssh before an ip gets timeed out / blocked?
<josh_> or do i have to script one?
<Hawkwind> Wow, he could have waited another couple of minutes and I would have helped him :(
<LjL> he's asked in #Ubuntu now...
<LjL> though myself, i haven't the slightest idea :)
<Hawkwind> LjL: Tell him to edit his /etc/ssh/sshd_config file
<LjL> k
<morodito> tio keva
<morodito> olaaa??
<morodito> alguien ke able espaol??
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<morodito> thanks
<ZeeO> Hi when i play SVCD the playback is slow under video lan
<ZeeO> what can this be
<ZeeO> avis play fine
<ZeeO> the audio skips
<fl1> from cmdline how can y found out my display number?
<Riddell> echo $DISPLAY
<fl1> thx
<Hobbsee> !info python2.4
<ubotu> python2.4: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.4). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-0ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 2673 kB, installed size 9068 kB
<Arlington> how can i make my wifi usb stick become recognized by kubuntu?
<Petterderhaag> can anyone help me?
<drago> i need help with kubuntu installation
<buz> hard without knowing what the issue is
<Petterderhaag> i'm trying to acces my defective windows harddrive from kubuntu
<Petterderhaag> but i don't know anything about linux...
<buz> mhh
<buz> does it show up in storage media?
<Petterderhaag> yes, but i shows an error
<Petterderhaag> one sec
<Petterderhaag> i'll tell you what error, little easier...
<drago> is there a possibility to install kubuntu if the cd-drive is not working?
<buz> drago: that depends
<drago> how?
<buz> if you're enterprising, you can install it over the network
<drago> what do u mean, enterprising?
<buz> well it needs some fiddling
<Blacken> drago: It isn't exactly easy for a newbie to do.
<buz> it's definitely possible (i did it on my cd less notebook)
<drago> okey
<buz> but you need another machine
<drago> yes
<Arlington> how can i get flash in kubuntu amd64 release?
<drago> im also planing on doing it to my laptop
<Blacken> Arlington: I don't believe you can.
<drago> and the cd-drive is not working
<buz> google for network install
<drago> okey ill try that thanks
<buz> might be that you need to install ubuntu first (i didnt have much look with kubuntu)
<buz> but its easily switched to kubuntu later
<drago> okey
<drago> i found something on dslreports now so...
<buz> there supposedly is a way of doing it from windows in qemu
<Petterderhaag> Buz: I get an error that the device couldn't be mounted, "mount: can't find /dev/hda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<buz> but i never quite got that working
<buz> thats weird
<buz> storage media should fix that on its own
<Petterderhaag> well, the disk is defected... :p
<Petterderhaag> nah, sorry, i'm trying to mount it, but it's asking me if the disk is properly connected
<Petterderhaag> since it is a laptop, i assume it is...
<buz> yeah but maybe its really broken
<buz> sometimes disk do show up and you still cant mount them
<Petterderhaag> that would be quite sad :(
<Petterderhaag> some 2 gigs of photo's on it...
<buz> how big is the disk
<Petterderhaag> 16 gigs i believe
<Blacken> So does anyone have any idea how to change ONE panel, and not all, to transparent in KDE?
<Petterderhaag> when i right click the disk, it shows "mount" two times, why's that?
<buz> you did boot from the kubuntu livecd yes?
<Petterderhaag> yes
<altair> hello everyone, is gtalk  working with kopete today?, i can't get connected to talk.gmail.com
<buz> is it a ntfs disk?
<drago> yeap i found it now, Breezy netboot kit. thanks guys!
<Petterderhaag> believe so
<buz> drago: look if you can find it for dapper
<Petterderhaag> don't know for sure actually
<buz> the update takes a while
<Petterderhaag> it's quite old for a laptop, but it had windows xp sp2, but that doesn't change for FAT or NTFS
<buz> well mounting the drive changes with FAT or NTFS
<Petterderhaag> can i see that kind of info in kubuntu? or does it need to be mounted for that
<buz> heres what you can try
<buz> start the konsole
<Petterderhaag> "run command"?
<buz> type mount -t vfat /dev/hda5  /mnt
<buz> run command -> "konsole"
<buz> then, in konsole "sudo -t vfat /dev/hda5 /mnt"
<Petterderhaag> i believe the primary disk is hda1, clicked the wrong one first, but keep getting the same error...
<buz> damn what is it
<altair> does anyone use gtalk  with kopete?
<buz> i never get the command right
<Petterderhaag> ?
<Petterderhaag> ?
<buz> did the console open?
<Petterderhaag> yes it dit
<Petterderhaag> *did
<Petterderhaag> says something like ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo
<buz> ok i try it another time, try typing "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<buz> that works with FAT
<buz> or sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda/mnt for ntfs
<buz> obviously with a space after dev/hda
<Petterderhaag> yeah, got that one :p
<buz> and the proper number
<Petterderhaag> "..hda1 /mnt" with space?
<buz> just like the one with vfat, yes
<Petterderhaag> ok
<Petterderhaag> "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1 missing codepage or other error
<Petterderhaag> i'll try ntfs
<cox377> I've got a digital camara plugged into kubuntu, how would i go about formatting the chip?
<TheBearded1__> is this the right channel to get help on the latest edgy eft beta?
<abhishek> Hello
<fdoving> TheBearded1__: try.
<abhishek> I am new to this..... how can i join different channels?
<LjL> abhishek: "/join #channelname"
<steveire> hmmm, so irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for irc.freenode.net now?
<TheBearded1__> i have an intel 3945 ABG wireless card, i've installed the latest kubuntu beta
<LjL> abhishek: or File / Join channel, if you're on Konversation
<TheBearded1__> and i updated/upgraded
<abhishek> @LjL  ty, but how do i get the channel list??
<TheBearded1__> and ipw3945 module has been loaded
<altair> !gtalk
<ubotu> gtalk: plug-in replacement for standard talk. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.10-10 (dapper), package size 133 kB, installed size 360 kB
<abhishek> yup..i am on Konversation...
<TheBearded1__> but ipw3945d is not, and i can't find it on the system, and i did aptitude search and i don't see a package for it
<TheBearded1__> but....it was working on the livecd
<LjL> abhishek: you don't. in theory there is the "/list" command, but it'll probably flood you off the server, since you'll get a terribly long list...
<Petterderhaag> Buz: with ntfs it does nothing, i get another command line ubuntu@...
<buz> type mount
<LjL> abhishek: try it. at worst, you'll be disconnected and will have to connect again
<buz> (mounting devices usually gives no output)
<Petterderhaag> ah, :) so now i try opening it?
<abhishek> i'll give it a try....it's givin me a warnin..
<abhishek> Using this function may result in a lot of network traffic. If your connection is not fast enough, it is possible that your client will be disconnected by the server.
<buz> yeah it should not live in /mnt
<buz> now
<slow-motion> hi
<LjL> abhishek: yeah, Konversation gives wise advice ;)
<Petterderhaag> ?
<buz> open konqueror and try going to /mnt
<lupine_85> TheBearded1__: is it in l-r-m ?
<TheBearded1__> l-r-m?
<lupine_85> failing that, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the file name
<lupine_85> linux-restricted-modules package
<Petterderhaag> not "media:/"?
<buz> no
<buz> media is automatical things that dont always work
<Petterderhaag> i don't have acces rights:s
<TheBearded1__> well i have the kernel modules, and it shows up in lsmod, and in dmesg i have: [17179585.524000]  ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<TheBearded1__> but
<buz> oh right
<TheBearded1__> root@dell:/# iwconfig
<buz> go to run command and type "kdesu konqueror" (that should give you a root konqueror)
<lupine_85> ipw3945d is different to that, and it is kernel version specific
<TheBearded1__> lo        no wireless extensions.
<TheBearded1__> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<TheBearded1__> sit0      no wireless extensions.
<abhishek> heyy...it opened a channel search tab
<buz> oh and DON'T modify files on an NTFS partition
<buz> thats dangerous
<lupine_85> not much point listing them - and you should "pastebin" anyway
<abhishek>  now i can search the channels... thats kinda cool!
<lupine_85> install linux-restricted-modules and try again. the kernel module won't do anything without the daemon (regulatory issues)
<LjL> abhishek: yeah, if you have a search term, the /list output becomes manageable
<TheBearded1__> so the restricted modules might include the daemon as well?
<Petterderhaag> yes  :D
<Petterderhaag> it's working! :D
<Petterderhaag> now the next question
<Petterderhaag> can i burn those pictures?
<lupine_85> TheBearded1__: probably
<tackat>  The first development version of Marble is up for testing: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2412
<TheBearded1__> i've seen reports that this card works out of the box on dapper
<tackat> feedback appreciated :)
<TheBearded1__> why not on edgy than?
<lupine_85> if not, just search for it in packages.ubuntu.com
<lupine_85> ...because you don't have l-r-m installed?
<lupine_85> Most people do
<buz> Petterderhaag: not really, because you cant remove the cd i believe
<Petterderhaag> yeah, that's true, crap
<lupine_85> And i've helped one person get this card working in edgy and dapper - it was loaded automagically
<TheBearded1__> but why not install that package by default in edgy, yet do so in dapper
<buz> upload them somewhere
<Petterderhaag> i can acces internet?
<lupine_85> It isn't installed by default
<lupine_85> !info linux-restricted-modules dapper
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules does not exist in dapper
<buz> ah you arent on that machine?
<Petterderhaag> i have an external HDD in the hallway... :p
<buz> yeah that one should work
<lupine_85> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 dapper
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-5 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<buz> unless its ntfs
<Petterderhaag> well, luckily we have different laptops here
<lupine_85> "non-free", "optional". Both of those mean it'll never be installed by defaulty
<Petterderhaag> now IRC'ing on this one, and trying to make the HD work on the other...
<Petterderhaag> i'll plug in an ethernet cable
<Petterderhaag> one sec
<LjL> abhishek: a word of advice -- i know you're just experimenting with IRC, but some people may get wary if you VERSION them without asking
<lupine_85>  /version me ;)
<TheBearded1__> there should be a dialog in the installer "blah blah blah this might be illegal in your country do so anyway?"
<TheBearded1__> to enable all the restricted packages during install
<LjL> lupine_85: ;-)
<lupine_85> TheBearded1__: if you want that, then go to Gentoo
<TheBearded1__> i want that in binary packages
<lupine_85> The ubuntu people happen to have $10 million that any number of companies would love to sue it for
<lupine_85> or you could fork, I suppose.. have SueBuntu
<LjL> mouarf
<lupine_85> until then, installing one package isn't exactly difficult
<Petterderhaag> buz, how do i know my internet connection is working?
<abhishek>  this is funnn!!
<LjL> Petterderhaag, since you're on iRC? :-P
<Petterderhaag> other laptop LjL, but thanks anyway ;)
<LjL> Petterderhaag: well try "ping www.google.com" perhaps
<TheBearded1__> if it's legal to distribute it on the livecd, surely it can be included in the default install
<TheBearded1__> that's all i'm saying
<Petterderhaag> tried that one, it said, unknown address :p
<TheBearded1__> ya know, one way or the other, the livecd is touted as "if it works in the livecd it will work in the install"
<TheBearded1__> and yet
<ge2x> hey ive got a problem - when i enable nvidia drivers with nvidia-glx-config enable and when i restart the x server it doesnt start - it just displays the kubuntu logo on the screen
<ge2x> plz help me som1
<lupine_85> suit yourself, I guess. Feel free to read the open source definition and the DFSG some time.
<TheBearded1__> it's not true, because you say for legal issues it's not in the install, yet those same legal issues don't stop it from being in the livecd?
<octan> Petterderhaag ping
<LjL> Petterderhaag: try ping 66.102.7.104
<octan> 72.14.207.99
<octan> hehe
<octan> google :P
<ge2x> hey ive got a problem - when i enable nvidia drivers with nvidia-glx-config enable and when i restart the x server it doesnt start - it just displays the kubuntu logo on the screen
<ge2x> can som1 help me
<LjL> yeah, mine's google too ;-) but it resolves differently in different countries
<Petterderhaag> octan, wtf are you doing?
<octan> if you can ping google and get a responce you know your internet works
<lupine_85> IANAL
<lupine_85> and IDC
<Petterderhaag> and what is the "ping" command anyway, i don't know shit about IRC nor linux... (a) :)
<LjL> Petterderhaag? i think he was just telling you to try pinging that address - same as i did
<Petterderhaag> yes, but this is another computer
<Petterderhaag> so here internet is working, that i know :P but on the other one, not yet
<LjL> Petterderhaag: "ping" is a command that sends a special internet packet to another computer, and the other computer is supposed to reply back with a similar packet
<LjL> Petterderhaag: that's the standard way to test if a site is up -- or a reasonable way to check if you have internet connection
<Petterderhaag> ok, i know ping like the reactiontime of the other server
<LjL> Petterderhaag: the fact that "www.google.com" doesn't reply to pings might simply mean you have your DNS set up incorrectly (DNS being Domain Name Server, i.e. the things that translates "www.google.com" into its numeric address)
<LjL> Petterderhaag: i don't know what you have on the other computer, but if you have even a tiny installation of any Unix (Ubuntu, whatever), "ping" should be there
<Petterderhaag> my router normally does DNS automatically
<TheBearded1__> running the command 'dig' is a good way to troubleshoot dns
<TheBearded1__> just run it by itself
<TheBearded1__> if it hangs
<TheBearded1__> your dns server is unreachable
<LjL> Petterderhaag: ok, but you still have to tell your system that your router is doing DNS at any rate (though that might be done automatically via the DHCP protocol)
<TheBearded1__> if you get a huge printout, dns is working
<Petterderhaag> in the console "the bearded"?
<TheBearded1__> yes
<Petterderhaag> anyway, it's working :p
<TheBearded1__> off for a reboot
<sdlnxgk> anyone around this morning???
<octan> its not morning here :P
<sdlnxgk> ahhhhh
<octan> 6 pm :P
<sdlnxgk> octan you know how to get the bottom panel back after crashing??
<octan> alt f2
<octan> run kicker
<sdlnxgk> 9:20am  here in southern cali
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: first, try alt+f2 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<Petterderhaag> i have another question
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: if it doesn't work, do as octan says. run 'kicker' instead.
<sdlnxgk> thanks fdoving was about to say still crashing
<Petterderhaag> how can i access my HDD from kubuntu?
<fdoving> Petterderhaag: like a windows disk? or?
<fdoving> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<octan> Petterderhaag, yes you can
<Petterderhaag> sorry, an external hard drive
<octan> yes
<fdoving> Petterderhaag: plug it in. should get instant access.
<Petterderhaag> how?, it's connected through our network...
<sdlnxgk> external hard drive like usb mass storage device?
<Dr_willis> hmm
<octan> Petterderhaag, samba  network?
<octan> or nfs
<Petterderhaag> dunno, normal windows network through a router
<octan> alright
<sdlnxgk> yup it's a file server
<octan> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Petterderhaag> octan, how can i open an IP-address (the address to the EHDD) Konqueror automatically adds http://www.
<sdlnxgk> dammit kicker will  not start up keeps crashing :(
<Petterderhaag> got it :)
<fdoving> Petterderhaag: like a windows share?
<sdlnxgk> that is wierd it crashed but came  up finally ;)
<sdlnxgk> yaaaaaa
<sdlnxgk> thanks fdoving and octan ;)
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: might be a applet that kills it.
<TheBearded1_> my ipw3945 is showing up in iwconfig now
<sdlnxgk> could be I took the crash info and sent to kde bugs
<TheBearded1_> but i didn't get like a "hey configure your wireless stuff!" dialog, was that supposed to happen?
<TheBearded1_> and if not what's stopping edgy from including something like that
<sdlnxgk> has anyone tried the USB wireless cards???
<TheBearded1_> i have one right now i could plug in and see what happens
<sdlnxgk> they have  one  onsale for $19.00 and that is too cheap to pass up or has anyone seen them cheaper?
<fdoving> yes, i've used the dlink dwl-122 alot.
<Petterderhaag> when i try to upload to my external hard disk it says the folder from which i'm  copying doesn't exist...
<sdlnxgk> fdoving it's not a dlink but some  other brand I haven't heard of before
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: you should check that it's supported by linux. try to google it's name and add linux
<sdlnxgk> ya they only say windows xp
<TheBearded1_> USB WIRELESS: i just plugged in a DWL-122 and nothing happened, it doesn't show up in iwconfig and i don't think it loaded any modules
<Dr_willis> i want wireless USB .  not wireless networking -usb adaptors. :P
<Dr_willis> i want to put the printer on the far side of the room. lol.
<TheBearded1_> oh damn
<TheBearded1_> good luck!
<Dr_willis> and scanner.. :) and.. hmm...
<Dr_willis> BUt those are just now comming out.
<TheBearded1_> yeah, as far as i know it's pretty much still a technology in development
<sdlnxgk> sure you too can be a beta tester like Billons of M$ users
<Petterderhaag> anyone? how do i upload to an ip-adress?
<Petterderhaag> how do i upload, for starters :p
<sdlnxgk> Petter try ftp or ssh
<Petterderhaag> ? gonna need a little more help there... (a)
<sdlnxgk> but i'm sure to ftp, the other pc needs to be  set up for it
<sdlnxgk> I only used ssh one time and that was when someone on here was showing me how to access my computer from work
<weedar> Ok, this is really odd. My PC is suddenly slow as a turtle. Any ideas what I can check? top doesn't really point out a culprit
<sdlnxgk> I have never tried from  linux to windows
<Petterderhaag> well, it's an external harddisk
<Kubu> hi
<fdoving> TheBearded1_: you need to setup linux-wlan-ng.
<Kubu> if i have Edgy beta installed, one the official stable version comes out, will i have to install it again from the official cd or just a dist-upgrade?
<sdlnxgk> does  Putty work on linux to access windows???
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: windows can't be very usefull with only commandline. I suggest something like 'tightvnc' (google it)
<TheBearded1_> yeah, i didn't need to get a dwl-122 working, i thought that other guy was wondering about the support so i tried it just to report what happened
<sdlnxgk> fdoving but doesn't the other computer or network file  server have to running  it too?
<fdoving> TheBearded1_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-122
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: well, yes and no. You need to run a server on the machine you want to connect to. and you need to run the client on the machine you try to connect from.
<sdlnxgk> I guess that  sucks if you don't have access to it to install vnc client or  server
<sdlnxgk> I want to try that from work to home so  I can play on linux while at work :)
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: it sure does. but putty won't get you any closer.
<sdlnxgk> true but for me going from putty on windows to linux is awesome :)
<fdoving> it is for me too :)
<TheBearded1_> i would use remote desktop
<sdlnxgk> I get my linux  box on windows but only command line but atleast I have bitchx
<TheBearded1_> with Krdc as the client
<sdlnxgk> need to lear how to install the gui for putty
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: you can setup x forwarding in putty. that way you can execute gui applications in putty,and they will be displayed on the windows machine.
<sdlnxgk> is Krdc  better then VNC?
<fdoving> sdlnxgk: no. krdc isn't any good. uses alot of cpu etc.
<sdlnxgk> fdoving yes that is what I need to try and do but can't get it too work for some odd reason
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  krdc is just a kde based vnc client last i looked..
<TheBearded1_> any answers as to why kubuntu doesn't have a user friendly wireless configuration utility like windows does, no searching thorugh menus or anything, just pops up and says "hey let's configure this device"
<TheBearded1_> krdc is a frontend to vnc, and rdesktop
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis thanks ;)
<TheBearded1_> it can connect to windows remote desktop servers too
<Dr_willis> You do NOT want to begin to hear the wirlees disasters ive had under windows.
<Dr_willis> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Dr_willis> that works for my wireless decently well.
<sdlnxgk> my wireless  network is working great but need to shut down the linux box to install wireless card
<Dr_willis> Part of the issue is how the different wireless card drivers work, or have to be reverse-engeinnered, or mess3ed with.
<TheBearded1_> yeah, but my question is why does it not "just work" in kubuntu
<VincentMX> anybody knows why quake doesnt work? it says "Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem" and a few lines above that it says im using Mesa
<TheBearded1_> isn't that what ubuntu is all about, linux for people
<TheBearded1_> why should one have to aptitude install and search through menus to find where to configure a wireless card?
<sdlnxgk> I was happy to see my usb mass storage device just  plug in and it  worked :)
<Dr_willis> VincentMX,  you are refering to the original quake1 ? - you may want to check out some of the 'new improved' quake rereleases by the non-id people. they are mrore up to date
<VincentMX> quake3
<TheBearded1_> that's no trouble for even halfway linux gurus
<Dr_willis> TheBearded1_,  beause the wireless manafactures - wont release the full specs for their cards. or if they dont follow the standards
<olivier_> hello, I've a problem with Amarok 1.4.3 on  KDE 3.5.4 : When I choose Mode>Random>Off it doesn't work. The tracks are played randomly! I can't play a list sequentialy ! Somebody already had the problem and found the solution ?
<sdlnxgk> I play most  of my windows games on kubuntu now ;)
<Dr_willis> VincentMX,  Q3 - Hmm.. may be some gl/3d issue - you did instll the video card drivers for your card?
<TheBearded1_> i'm talking about the cards that work in linux just fine
<TheBearded1_> but you have to know how to configure them
<VincentMX> Dr_willis: it was in the hardware list in the system settings
<sdlnxgk> I always use older cards so  linux distros normally have the driver issues hammered out
<Dr_willis> VincentMX,  Huh?  what video card ya got?
<VincentMX> i have an ATI Radeon 9000
<TheBearded1_> why not have a utility to easily configure them in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Then you need to isntall the fglrx drivers - I think
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sdlnxgk> never  had much luck with ATI
<Dr_willis> Ive had some luck with ati.. which suprised me. :P
<sdlnxgk> lol
<Dr_willis> even the  X200m in the laptop workled with them
<omar> Hi guys, I gotta a Cellphone Sony ericsson and I would like to mount it in my linux, do you know how to do it??? all the software in Internet is for Windows
<sdlnxgk> I put in my 256mb generic Nvidia card and worked out of the box with games gotta love that now I want the 512mb card so I can run dual 19" LCD monitors on kubuntu
<Petterderhaag> thanks anyone :D  i got it working :)
<Dr_willis> Dual monitors - can be nice.. and can be an annoyance
<sdlnxgk> omar is it a SD card on your phone???
<sdlnxgk> true but nothing like playing a game and chatting or finding secrets online ;)
<omar> no doesn't have
<sdlnxgk> what kind of connection do you have???
<sdlnxgk> omar you trying to connect via wireless??
<Dr_willis> if it has bluetooth - you can mess with that.. but it can be a bit of a hassle.
<dhq> i got glxgears 728 frames in 5.9 seconds = 122.698 FPS please help me increase it
<Dr_willis> Bluetooth - such a neat idea.. and so... screwed up in ways.
<Dr_willis> dhq,  what video card?
<sdlnxgk> I wanted to try that since my phone has blue tooth that way I don't have to take out the SD card ;)
<dhq> i810
<omar> sdlnxgk: no just USB
<Dr_willis> dhq,   you do realize thats a rather low end card to begin with dont ya. :P
<Petterderhaag> little question, how do i open konqueror with admin rights?
<sdlnxgk> omar should be plug and play for the most part
<dhq> Dr_willis: i am on a intel
<TheBearded1_> kdesu konqueror
<Petterderhaag> it was some command in the console, but forgot
<Petterderhaag> thanks :)
<sdlnxgk> omar kubuntu should find the phone as a mass storage  device
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  theres some bluetooth packages that you may need to install.. ive not messed with it lately.. but it can work and should let you browse files.. I recall editing the pin file in /etc/blue* to set the pin# for the connection
<dhq> Dr_willis: help me no plzzzz i am suffering
<Dr_willis> dhq,  i aint used an intel 810 in ages..  Other then being sure the right modules are loaded for it. and set in xorg.conf - im not sure theres mucl else you can do to tweak it.
<Dr_willis> The ubuntu forums may have some tips
<Wolfpaws> Question: How do you install KDE on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> Wolfpaws: "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop"
<fdoving> Wolfpaws: find the package 'kubuntu-desktop' in synaptic.
<fdoving> Wolfpaws: then install it.
<Dr_willis> I think thsts answered on the kubuntu faq/website. :P
<Wolfpaws> Ah, thankies :)
<Wolfpaws> Hm... Might go with KDE4 :)
<LjL> well, except it looks just like 3.5 and crashes more...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. KDE4 isent even in a beta testing form yet - i thought.
<Arlington> is it possible to run the 32-bit kubuntu on a amd64 platform?
<LjL> Arlington: yes
<LjL> Arlington: and that's what most people do
<Dr_willis> Yes. I do it all the time Arlington
<Dr_willis> i reccomend it.
<Arlington> because this 84-bit intimidates me. how would i downgrade most easily?
<Arlington> 64
<Dr_willis> downgrade? ick
<LjL> Arlington: reinstall
<Arlington> okay:-)
<Wolfpaws> Arlington: you can't "downgrade" from 64-bit to 32-bit
<Arlington> ok?
<LjL> Wolfpaws: well, i'd never say never... but he did ask about "easily" ;)
<Wolfpaws> LjL: :)
<BluesKaj> Wolfpaws, I had to reinstall 32bit x86 after finding out that 64bit version doesn't support a whole lot of progs and hardware
<rockinchado> can anyone help me real quick?
<steveire> is there a way to rmdir a non-empty directory?
<Arlington> sorry to be such a nOOb. i will just download the 386 and re-install...
<Dr_willis> rm -rf
<LjL> steveire: rm with the -r and -f options
<Wolfpaws> BluesKaj: I have 32-bit programs on 64-bit machine
<LjL> rockinchado, ask
<steveire> thanks.
<Wolfpaws> s/programs/OS's
<BluesKaj> yup, that's what I did
<BluesKaj> amd64 320+venice cpu
<LjL> Arlington: yes, that's really the only reasonable choice, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> 3200+
<rockinchado> i'm trying to insall mythtv .20 and it says i have to install qt compiled threadsafe and with the MySQL bindings      i downloaded a qt package but i don't know how to do the threadsafe and mysql bindings
<LjL> rockinchado: just a guess - try installing the "libqt3-mt-dev" package
<rockinchado> ok thanks
<Dr_willis> !mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<BluesKaj> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 627 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<crema10_> hello
<crema10_> party people in the house
<crema10_> house music
<crema10_> party people
<crema10_> damn,  everybody dead
<LjL> what was my quit message please?
<wheatie> * LjL has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<LjL> thanks
<LjL> anybody else quit at the same time as me?
<wheatie> not with the same quit message
<LjL> ok
<LjL> so just a weird crash i suppose
<crema10_> LjL has quit (Romote crontrol fell and broke)
<LjL> >:
<BluesKaj> splittsville again
<crema10_> how do i make a maxtor external hd be detected by kubuntu?
<fdoving> plug it in.
<crema10_> i did...
<fdoving> should work instantly.
<crema10_> nothing happened
<crema10_> hmmm
<fdoving> if you're in the plugdev group.
<crema10_> how do i know if i'm in the plugdev group?
<fdoving> open a konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) and run the command 'id'.
<crema10_> 46 (plugdev)
<crema10_> does that mean i am?
<fdoving> crema10_: yes. you are.
<crema10_> hmm weird
<Dr_willis> check system:/media  see if its showing up erhere
<Dr_willis> there is data on the drive?
<crema10_> Dr_willis: i'm sorry, how do i check that?
<crema10_> is that a directory?
<Dr_willis> thats a standard konqueror address :P
<crema10_> oh hehe
<crema10_> ok hold on please
<crema10_> hmm yeah i think its there...
<Dr_willis> I got a 'system meny' on my panel that lets me get to it.
<Dr_willis> if its there..click on uit and see if ya can see stuff
<crema10_> i have: cdrom, cdrom0 and hdc
<timppa> omit boy from finland hello...
<Dr_willis> this is a standard ide drive in a usb 'case' ?
<crema10_> its USB connected
<Dr_willis> yes.. but what kind of drive is it? just a hard drive in a case?
<Dr_willis> or some funky camare/media-stick/usbthimbdrive?
<crema10_> its a Maxtor external drive...
<crema10_> 150GB
<fdoving> then it's just a harddisk in a case.
<Dr_willis> open up a Konsole and run 'dmesg' and see if its mentioned at the end.
<fdoving> i have one of those.
<Dr_willis> This drive allready has data onit? or is it Brand new?
<steveire> Does anyone else find that documentation regarding kubuntu is awful? Most docs relate to gnome-ubuntu, and you just have to figure out for yourself what the differences are.
<crema10_> nope its not there
<crema10_> Dr_willis: it alrady has data on it
<fdoving> steveire: known issue.
<crema10_> its FAT
<crema10_> FAT32
<Dr_willis> crema10_,  in a shell try
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> and see if it shiows up at all. should be some "sda" or similer device
<crema10_> nope, not there
<Dr_willis> unplug/plug it back in - check dmesg and fdisk -l again
<crema10_> ok
<crema10_> oh shoot, that was it
<crema10_> thanks Dr_willis  :)
<crema10_> (whatcha tahkin bout willis!?)  ;)
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis sometimes I have to take out the USB and try it a couple of times before the module will work
<Dr_willis> i got a hd thats a little picky tha tway also
<sdlnxgk> Dr_Willis never mind i'm too slow of a reader
<sdlnxgk> lol
<sdlnxgk> my usb mass storage deivce from my camera phone which is an SD card is picky like
<sdlnxgk> so are some CDRoms when I put them in the drive
<racchio> Hi there :)
<Crema10> man...
<Crema10> i got booted
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis you using MythTV??? or have a TV tuner card??
<Crema10> kinda buggy my Kubuntu...
<altair> does kopete work with google talk?  (not  working for me today)
<Crema10> i cant play mp3 for some reason.. is that a tabu subject here?
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  neither at this time.
<fdoving> !mp3 > crema10
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis cool need to check linux deivces for a good card to run under kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Yea - the MythTV sites tend to have a lot of forum chat about tv cards
<sdlnxgk> ya  gonna add them to the list of freenode irc chats now
<sdlnxgk> lol
<BluesKaj> TVTime works well too
<BluesKaj> it's on the repos
<sdlnxgk> BluesKaj thanks checking that now ;)
<arunkale> hello people
<nath_> hello
<arunkale> hey nath_
<nath_> okays sir
<arunkale> i'm thinking of trying out the gnome desktop.. do you guys think it's a good idea?
<LjL> arunkale: i think a good idea is installing it through aptitude, so you can easily remove it later if you decide to
<MetaMorfoziS> who has  idea , why my keyboard ont this laptop (kubuntu 6.06) hangs up working on "mklop" buttons after 5-10-15-20 minutes?
<arunkale> LjL: How do I do that?
<LjL> arunkale: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop". it's a big download, mind you
<arunkale> how big?
<LjL> arunkale: then "sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" the day you decide you don't want it again
<zorglu_> arunkale: it will tell you before doing it
<LjL> arunkale: i don't really know (it also depends on what stuff you may have already installed), but it'll be some hundred megs
<arunkale> heh, then i don't think i'll do it
<arunkale> i have a 64 kbps connection, it'll take forever to download 100 megs
<LjL> no, i'd avoid it...
<blob> Hi, I'm using kanotix right now and I'd like to know if there's use to install a distro such as kubuntu, kanotix runs fine, but I thought a distro made for install may run faster or there might be some advantages... if yes then I'll give it a try
<fdoving> blob: yes, a installed distro will run faster.
<blob> fdoving: I installed kanotix, I don't use the live cd
<fdoving> blob: ah.. then it won't be much difference.
<omar> Hi guys I wanna mount my USB cel phone, how to do that
<fdoving> omar: what model?
<omar> fdoving: sony ericsson
<fdoving> omar: model?
<omar> fdoving: sony ericsson  k300
<MDCore> is it possible to make gnome apps look decent while running KDE ?
<Ash-Fox> If I 'chmod 4755 /bin/mount', this should set suid mount, correct?
<zorglu_> MDCore: mine run quite decently, not that i did anything special tho
<inter> MDCore: there are some options for gnome apps in kcontrol
<MDCore> cool
<zorglu_> Ash-Fox: chmod u+s would be more readable
<MDCore> I'll look a bit there.
<inter> MDCore: but you can also run the gnome-session-manager
<inter> MDCore: but I can never remember where that is located...
<MDCore> inter: hmm.. console doesn't find a match on gnome-session-manager
<inter> MDCore: ya
<omar> fdoving: sony ericsson  k300
<inter> MDCore: it's not in the path
<inter> MDCore: you have to find it
<MDCore> cool!
<rockinchado> hello one quick question i'm trying to install libqt3-mt-dev and synaptic says that i have to uninstall kubuntu desktop, x-window-system, core among other things       does anyone know how to fix this
<inter> MDCore: i found it at some point but forgot
<fdoving> omar: can't find any info on that. sorry.
<inter> rockinchado: you could force apt-get to do it...but that might be dangerous, since synaptic thinks that it will replace some dependencies
<fdoving> have to go.
<inter> rockinchado: you might try the terminal app, aptitude, which does better dep checking
<Dr_willis> ive had aptitude decide to remove oooodles of things befor.. for some reason
<Dr_willis> 304 packages once it decndied to remove.. then  a few mins later after instlling somthing else - it installed them all back. :)
<inter> ya, if the packages are kind of screwed up then you might not be able to get around it
<Crema10> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rockinchado> inter: hmmm so basically i'm screwed?
<inter> rockinchado: ya
<inter> rockinchado: but...
<inter> rockinchado: you might try compiling it...
<inter> rockinchado: apt-get --compile source <pkg name>
<rockinchado> inter: hm ok i'm trying that now
<inter> rockinchado: might work...it'll be safer at least
<rockinchado> inter: ok       so what exactly causes this problem is it that libqt3-mt-dev will install stuff over the dependencies for other packages?
<MDCore> inter: gnome-session runs the gnome session manager.. but it says I'm already running one a session manager, which makes sense.
<inter> rockinchado: ya, it is going to overwrite things...so synaptic is trying to remove those things so everything doesn't get borked
<inter> MDCore: ok, then you probably should just mess with the settings in kcontrol
<MDCore> cool. thanks!
<rockinchado> inter:  aight cool the compile source is downloading some shit right now when it gets done i'll tell you if it worked
<inter> ok
<inter> uhh...you'll probably need to apt-get a whole ton of development packages though...they will show up in the error messages of apt-get source
<rockinchado> inter: bleh is there any way to get around this or am i going to have install each one maually
<inter> rockinchado: do you see a whole list of em?
<inter> just select them and do apt-get install <paste>
<rockinchado> inter:  it said i needed dpkg-dev so i had to install that
<inter> you don't need to compile the dependencies
<inter> ya
<inter> just apt-get install dpkg-dev
<rockinchado> ya i did
<inter> was that the only one?
<inter> if so then you should be go to go...just rerun the source command
<rockinchado> um no
<rockinchado> now i got the huge list
<inter> ok
<insanekane> whats a good distro other than kubuntu for KDE which i can make derivatives with ?
<octan> none
<octan> :p
<inter> does archlinux use KDE by default?
<rockinchado> how do i seperate things in apt-get install      is it apt-get install pkg1, pkg2, pkg3
<rockinchado> with commas
<Dr_willis> ask in #arch ?
<inter> rockinchado: no just spaces
<Dr_willis> try it one way or another.. :P and see.. lol
<inter> rockinchado: so, like i said, you can just select the packages with your mouse and paste them into the apt-get install command and let it go
<inter> Dr_willis: well I thought that it might use kde and that would give insanekane another distro to checkout
<inter> but ya
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> I do belive arch does use kde... but not sure if its the default
<insanekane> i'm looking for a distro that really believes in KDE
<Crema10> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<inter> ya
<inter> insanekane: SUSE used to be all about kde
<insanekane> inter: i dont think i can make derivatives of Suse
<inter> insanekane: no you can't ;)
<inter> insanekane: unless your insane...
<inter> insanekane: it would probably be easiest to use slackware or vectorlinux to do that
<ScottK> SUSE is a lot less about KDE than they used to be.
<arunkale> SuSE is bleh
<coreymon77> why are we talking about suse here
<coreymon77> this is kubuntu
<coreymon77> which is defeinitely not bleh
<inter> hehe
<inter> yes indeed, suse is no longer about KDE
<insanekane> coreymon77: it is bleh
<inter> now its about bloating
<coreymon77> windoze is bleh
<BluesKaj> Yast sucks !
<inter> rpm's suck :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<coreymon77> apt4rpm make suse partially useable
<coreymon77> but barely
<inter> barely
<coreymon77> yast is the worst thing i have ever seen
<coreymon77> it doesnt work
<inter> since it can still bork your system in an upgrade
<inter> smart is the only useable pkg manager for suse
<coreymon77> ohys
<coreymon77> ya
<coreymon77> do i ever know that
<coreymon77> it happened to me
<inter> hehe
<coreymon77> i did a yast upgrade
<coreymon77> and it more than borked my system
<inter> ?
<coreymon77> it bork bork bork bork stinking bork borked my system
<inter> that is bad ;)
<coreymon77> i could do nothing
<coreymon77> it f**king deleted my home directory!
<inter> the worst i've experienced is the removal of X and friends
<kyaneos> hello
<coreymon77> it deleted my home directory
<coreymon77> do you know what that does?
<inter> that's pretty bad
<coreymon77> pretty bad?
<inter> not sure how or why yast would have done that
<coreymon77> you try doing it
<coreymon77> see what happens to your system
<inter> no no buddy, I like to keep my files
<soulrider> hi everyone
<coreymon77> and your system
<coreymon77> hey soul!
<coreymon77> ugh god
<coreymon77> lag lag lag
<coreymon77> all the time lag
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> i have always had to type in a particular command at start in order to get my internet to work
<coreymon77> i have to type
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ra0 essid [my essid]  key [my wep key[
<coreymon77> ] 
<coreymon77> and the my root password after pressing enter
<coreymon77> ive always wondered
<coreymon77> is there any way
<coreymon77> to get that script to run automatically?
<coreymon77> is there?
<coreymon77> if there isnt thats okay
<coreymon77> but i would really like if there was
<sdlnxgk> ok who is up for a challenge???
<coreymon77> does anyone know if there is a way for my script to run on startup
<sdlnxgk> I have to storage HDD mounted on the desktop but  when I try  to access them in konqueror says  they are unplugged?
<coreymon77> hello?
<coreymon77> anyone?/
<sdlnxgk> coreymon77 i know you have to edit some rc.0 file
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> which one?
<sdlnxgk> !start script
<coreymon77> and what do i edit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> !autorunn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorunn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> !autorun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MDCore> coreymon77: pretty simple actually
<coreymon77> its an iwconfig script
<sdlnxgk> MDCore school us dude
<coreymon77> and i need root to run it
<coreymon77> this is my sequence
<MDCore> ~/.kde/Autostart
<MDCore> pop your script in there ?
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig ra0 essid [my essid]  key [my wep key] 
<coreymon77> then i press enter
<coreymon77> then i type in my root password
<MDCore> put that in a shell script and put that script in Autostart
<MDCore> it will run when you log into KDE
<coreymon77> ive tried that
<MDCore> ah
<coreymon77> it only works when i restart x
<coreymon77> right now
<coreymon77> if i restart x with control alt baskspace
<coreymon77> and then log in
<coreymon77> i dont have to type in that script agian
<coreymon77> but when i first bot
<coreymon77> boot
<coreymon77> i do
<coreymon77> i want to not have to do it on boot aswell
<MDCore> and it doesn't run in Autostart? strange.
<coreymon77> now that i have booted
<coreymon77> if i ctrl+alt+bkspc and then log in
<coreymon77> i dont have to type in the script again
<coreymon77> but when i boot
<coreymon77> i do
<coreymon77> so what do i do
<coreymon77> maybe its got someting to do with the fact that its a multiline scrip
<coreymon77> t
<DarkWizzard> hello
<DarkWizzard> someone please send me the file /bin/mkdir
<DarkWizzard> some script has replaced it
<DarkWizzard> and now it segfaults
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: you can re-install it yourself.
<DarkWizzard> everytime I run it
<DarkWizzard> I dont have net under it now
<DarkWizzard> you know the system has to make a folder in /var/run
<DarkWizzard> and it cant make
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: apt-get install --reinstall coreutils
<coreymon77> so core
<DarkWizzard> man
<DarkWizzard> I dont have net under linux
<coreymon77> MDCore, what do i do?
<DarkWizzard> it has to make a folder
<DarkWizzard> in /var/run
<DarkWizzard> I just need /bin/mkdir
<DarkWizzard> the system can't make a folder
<DarkWizzard> it got replaced
<DarkWizzard> by some fake thing
<ubuntu> i like to fuck old peoples,  like Zombies
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: hang on.
<DarkWizzard> ok
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> hm its fine
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=ubuntu@*.adslplus.ch]  by fdoving
* ubuntu was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (Please don't.)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<DarkWizzard> man I hope cp works ...
<DarkWizzard> I'll never run a script with root again
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/mkdir
<Dr_willis> :)
<DarkWizzard> I should have known
<DarkWizzard> thanks man
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=ubuntu@*.adslplus.ch]  by fdoving
<coreymon77> MDCore: what do i do?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*buntu@adsl-89-217-16-107.adslplus.ch]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<fdoving> coreymon77: what is your problem?
<coreymon77> whenever i boot
<coreymon77> i have to type in a particular script
<fdoving> that does what?
<coreymon77> to get my internet working
<fdoving> ok, wireless?
<coreymon77> sudo iwconfig rao essid [my essid]  key [my wep key] 
<MDCore> coreymon77: I was thinking.... have you asked on #debian?
<coreymon77> then press enter
<coreymon77> then type my root password
<coreymon77> i dont want to always have to type that it
<coreymon77> in
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok. open /etc/network/interfaces with a editor. 'sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces' would be ok.
<coreymon77> is there a way not to have to
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<insanekane> LjL: someone uses enter key as punctuation ?
<fdoving> coreymon77: can you paste the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<insanekane> LjL: it seems to me that it would always be a mistake
<Hawkwind> insanekane: Also known as scrolling
<coreymon77> fdoving: do i have nano?
<LjL> insanekane: meaning to avoid to split a single sentence into many lines
<insanekane> Hawkwind: scrolling ?
<coreymon77> cause i think i just have kate and kedit
<Hawkwind> insanekane: Yes.  Typing very few words per line on multiple lines
<LjL> coreymon77: you have nano.
<coreymon77> right now i have already typed the script in
<coreymon77> is that a problem?
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: No
<insanekane> LjL: yes, isnt it more likely that a person would do that only by mistake, unless he was delibrately trying to make things easier ?
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok,you can use kate too. kmenu -> run command 'kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces' <enter>
<fdoving> coreymon77: no, that is not a problem.
<insanekane> perhaps for a complex subject
<LjL> insanekane: apparently, not
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Just open up that file fdoving stated and follow his lead and he'll help you eliminate the need of typing in next time
<Hawkwind> insanekane: Some people like to type few words on a line instead of making big sentences
<insanekane> Hawkwind: yes, like speaking a few words at a time with pauses in between ?
<LjL> insanekane: yeah... except on IRC it's probably more annoying than that.
<rockinchado> anyone who can answer a quick question       what is the difference between libgl1-mesa and xlibmesa-gl
<insanekane> i wonder who makes these rules ... i can understand the rule like 'no abbreviations like LOL' ... but 'no using enter as punctuation' ?!?
<Hawkwind> It's very annoying.  It fills up your buffer unnecessarily as well
<LjL> insanekane: abbreviations are fine. anyway, i suggest if you want to further discuss this topic, to join #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hawkwind> insanekane: So you want people to type 2 - 3 words per line, hit enter after every 3 words ?
<insanekane> Hawkwind: only if it makes the person doing that more comfortable
<Hawkwind> insanekane: That it might, but it's annoying to the channel and fills up your logs horribly bad
<coreymon77> fdoving: could i cut out my essid and wep key and just change them to '[my essid] ' and [my wep key] '?
<LjL> insanekane: yeah, well, except on #ubuntu there is 900 people, and if all of them do that (and they sometimes do) it becomes a complete unreadable mess. there's fewer people here, but it still can be annoying.
<coreymon77> cause i would rather not give that info out
<Dr_willis> insanekane,  when breaking down a single sentance in to lots of little ones - its just makes things more confusing.. so its silly. I could of broke this down in to about 8 sentances..
<fdoving> coreymon77: sure, that would be a good idea.
<LjL> insanekane: also, it's basically a way to make your nickname appear a lot on the channel, without really saying too much -- so in a way it's like actually spamming by repeating the same question multiple times in a row
<coreymon77> can i cut out my static ip too?
<fdoving> coreymon77: sure.
<coreymon77> k thanks
<cosmin> wuzz up>?
<insanekane> LjL: i doubt there would be any advantage in 'making your nick appear' ... of course, this is the free/open source world, i guess it is kind of expected here
<coreymon77> put it on pastebox?
<LjL> insanekane: well, people on #ubuntu and here often feel they or their questions are being ignored.
<LjL> insanekane: otherwise, you wouldn't explain why people would actually type the same question a number of times in a row -- and they do (and get kicked)
<insanekane> LjL: thats because of the lack of technology
<fdoving> coreymon77: yes. please. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<insanekane> LjL: i had suggested to konversation devels about improving konversation for support channels like #kubuntu
<insanekane> LjL: obviously, nothing has happened yet
<LjL> insanekane: look, anyway we're offtopic, and we're actually disturbing coreymon77 who is trying to get help -- my "!enter" was addressed to him, but still i don't think he deserves all the flooding *we're* giving now. so, again, if you want to keep discussing, join -offtopic
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> doesnt bother me
<coreymon77> anyways i put it in pastebox
<coreymon77> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25335/
<x-demon> hi all
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok, and you still have to run the script to  get online? the file looks just fine, and you should be able to use your connection directly.
<x-demon> i have problem whith kubuntu
<x-demon> asus p4p800se, 2.0 GHZ CPU Nvidia GeForce 6600
<x-demon> when starting linux i see small (100*80) blocks with green and black lines
<coreymon77> fdoving: right now, at this second, if i pressed cntrl+alt+bkspc and restarted x and then logged in to kubuntu, i wouldnt have to put the script in again
<mabreaux> I just install gnucash, how do I add it to the menu?
<fdoving> coreymon77: s:[your wep key] , that is your wep key,like the passphrase, right? not the hex?
<Dr_willis> x-demon,  in the upper left corner?
<x-demon> on all screen
<coreymon77> but lets say i actually restarted my computer and booted kubuntu again, then i would have to put in the script
<fdoving> coreymon77: understand.. so it's like once, just after you've started the machine. right?
<Dr_willis> x-demon,  it never works then? or is this just for a moment or  3 you see them?
<x-demon> its first run
<x-demon> and its all
<x-demon> kde not starting
<x-demon> i see this noisy blocks
<zerozero> does kubuntu automatically detect usb drives such as cameras and such or is there something I have to do to make them seen?
<x-demon> any ideas&
<coreymon77> fdoving: firstly, yes, [my wep key]  covers all of my actual wep key, nothing else, and 2 yes, it is only right after i boot the machine, once i type it in once, i dont have to type it again until i reboot my machine
<arunkale> i installed amule and couldn't figure out how to use it. i guess i'll have to stick to torrents now
<coreymon77> would it have anything to do with the fact that the script that i have in /.kde/autostart is a multiline script?
<fdoving> coreymon77: do you have to bring down the interface, and bring it up again, after running the iwconfig command? or does it just work after the command has been ran?
<fdoving> !frostwire > arunkale
<coreymon77> no, all i have to do i type in the sudo iwconfig command and then my root password and then my internet works instantly
<fdoving> coreymon77: no, but doing network stuff in
<fdoving> ~/.kde/Autostart isn't proper.
<coreymon77> ???
<fdoving> coreymon77: ~/.kde/Autostart isn't the place for network config stuff.
<arunkale> fdoving: for frostwire, do you need java runtime environment or something
<fdoving> arunkale: yes.
<Dr_willis> and it wants the actual sun java - last i tried it.
<arunkale> how do i get that
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<coreymon77> i put the script that i wanted to automatically run into a shell script file and the put it into autostart
<coreymon77> isnt that what i would do?
<x-demon> Dr_willis: any ideas about my problem&
<x-demon> ?
<Dr_willis> what proboem?
* Dr_willis scrolls up
<Dr_willis> sounds like a video card/driver issue.
<coreymon77> thats where you put stuff you want to run on startup isnt it?
<andriijas> i accedently enabled some switch in kmix and a really annoying sound started to sound in the speakers. now i cant turn it off. even reboot doesnt help
<fdoving> coreymon77: remove your script in ~/.kde/Autostart and try to add this line after line 15 in your /etc/network/interfaces : 'up iwconfig command here'
<x-demon> Dr_willis: and... how i can resolve thos problem?
<sin18>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password
<LjL> sin18: do that in the status window... so you won't risk showing your password to us ;)
<LjL> sin18: besides, you'd better use an actual password, rather than the word "password"
<Dr_willis> x-demon,   what video card... did you install the right drivers for that card... check the forums yet? check the wiki yet fo rthat card... for a start
<x-demon> i can log in to console
<fdoving> coreymon77: that would make line 16 in the interfaces file look something like this (without the ''s): 'up /sbin/iwconfig essid youressid key s:yourkey'
<x-demon> only x server
<sin18> oopssiee
<x-demon> ctrl+alt+backspace cannot kill xorg!
<fdoving> sin18: you should change your password. fast :)
<LjL> x-demon: you using XGL?
<x-demon> no, i installed kubuntu, then run it. and all. this bug.
<fdoving> x-demon: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for 'DontZap' if you find it, change it to 'false'.
<fyrmedic> I can't get kaffeine to read dvd
<fyrmedic> any suggestions
<fyrmedic> ?
<fdoving> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<coreymon77> huh?
<coreymon77> i dont follow you fdoving
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok, hang on.
<fyrmedic> fdoving: thanx I'll try that out
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can change the language of KDE ?
<soulrider> i need to set it up ona  machine and it ahs to be in spanish
<sin18> i am running kubuntu on vmare ... it recognizes everything including the wireless (intel pro 3945) .. but it seems as if the wireless appears as ethernet to linux since iwconfig shows nothin
<fdoving> soulrider: kmenu -> system settings -> Regional & Language -> add language
<soulrider> i tired, but it only lets me add english
<fdoving> soulrider: if you can't find spanish, you need to install the package: language-pack-kde-es
<soulrider> ohh ok, thanks
<soulrider> im installing kubuntu on my dads comp
<fdoving> :)
<soulrider> i finally convinced him
<soulrider> bit im gonna have to set it up in spanish
<fdoving> coreymon77: what's the command you have to run every time? 'iwconfig ra0 essid youressid key yourkey' ?
<coreymon77> 'sudo iwconfig ra0 essid [myid]  key [mykey] 
<fdoving> coreymon77: ok.
<coreymon77> then my root password after pressing enter
<fdoving> coreymon77: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25339/
<fdoving> coreymon77: try to add that 'up' line.
<fdoving> coreymon77: sudo is left out intentionally.
<coreymon77> so dont add sudo?
<fdoving> coreymon77: no, don't add sudo.
<fdoving> coreymon77: what that basically does, is to run the command, after directly after the interface has been brought up.
<coreymon77> so now what?
<fdoving> coreymon77: now i hope it will work next time you reboot.
<coreymon77> but what about the whole root thing?
<fdoving> coreymon77: commands executed from that file will be executed as root.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> i should take the autostart file out?
<fdoving> yes.
<Arlington> what am i supposed to do? yes i'am a nOOb
<Arlington> Uncompress install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz.  A directory called install_flash_player_7_linux is created.  Navigate to this directory.
<Arlington> - From the command line, type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer.
<Arlington> i have uncompressed the file...
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> im gonna try now fdoving
<fdoving> Arlington: type this: 'cd install_flash_player_7_linux'
<fdoving> Arlington: that's what they mean by 'navigate to this directory'.
<fdoving> Arlington: cd is short for change directory
<coreymon77> wish me luck
<Arlington> yes i'am in that directory. no problem but when i do the ./flashplayer-installer nothing happens
<octan> chmod 755 ./flashplayer-installer
<octan> ./flashplayer-installer
<xdemon> hi again!
<xdemon> DontZap RULEZ ^)
<xdemon> its working
<Arlington> what? :-)
<octan> sudo  chmod 755 ./flashplayer-installer
<octan> sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<xdemon> kubuntu working after changing config
<Arlington> "cannot connect to ./flashplayer-installer file or directory not present (translated from swedish)
<coreymon77> wahoo!
<coreymon77> thank you fdoving!
<fdoving> Arlington: what does 'ls' output? (don't paste everything into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if it's multiple lines)
<fdoving> coreymon77: success?
<coreymon77> yup!
<fdoving> coreymon77: nice :)
<Arlington> nm i solved it :-) i maybe nOOb at linux but not completly stupid.
<xdemon> what the default root password on kubuntu?
<LjL> !tell xdemon about root
<LjL> xdemon: none
<arunkale> umm frostwire won't run at all
<xdemon> hmm
<xdemon> i cant install apache php mysql
<LjL> xdemon: what happens when you try?
<xdemon> sudo apt-get install apache
<LjL> xdemon: ok, and what's the error?
<xdemon> no packages found... maybe sources.list error
<LjL> !info apache
<ubotu> apache: versatile, high-performance HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.34-2ubuntu0.1 (dapper), package size 375 kB, installed size 808 kB
<LjL> xdemon: well, it's in universe, so you need to have it enabled
<LjL> !lamp
<ubotu> offically the LAMP stack is: Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}, Setup LAMP on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ; See also server cd install menu ; however jdub had this to say:  Linux, Apache, Most-of-our-scripting-languages-start-with-a-P, Postgresql (and that other one) :)
<fdoving> !info apache2
<ubotu> apache2: next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 80 kB
<LjL> (what kind of mess is this factoid?!)
<vm> hi. question: what virtual machine (freeware one, i don`t have actually money for it) for windows is the best for installing kubumtu on it?
<Film905> best virtual machine imo is just running a live distro booted from a cd.
<LjL> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<mabreaux> do you have to mount or umount a floppy disk ?
<LjL> vm: perhaps vmware player is the fastest
<vm> Film905 - but i can`t save the data working on livecd, and the booting time is not acceptable for me
<LjL> vm: (i mean, vmware in general... but player is free. vmware server is also free)
<aztun> hi all
<aztun> is there any repository for last mldonkey packages?
<fdoving> mabreaux: yes.
<mabreaux> how do you do the mount - umount  "sudo mount /dev/fd0" ?
<mabreaux> ot can you do it from a menu
<vm> Ljl - what should i use for kubuntu - player, server, appliances
<fdoving> mabreaux: isn't it listed in media:/ ?
<LjL> vm: well, with "player" you cannot *create* virtual machines, but that's easily worked around... just go to www.easyvmx.com, which allows you to create a virtual machine without any hassle
<fdoving> (don't have floppy on this laptop can't test)
<LjL> vm: that's what i do (since vmware player is packaged with ubuntu). don't really know about the features of the other ones
<eean> how do you re-initialize postgresql?
<eean> eg have it run the post-install steps over again
<eean> have apt-get run the post-install steps, I mean
<eean> just reinstalling, doesn't do it for some reason
* coreymon77 has a floppy drivfe on his computer if it helps at all
* frankkm is away, comming back soon: on
<mikeraz> Q about switching desktops - how does one enable keyboard shortcuts, I'd prefer not to click.
<sander__> Is this the channel for edgy or is there another?
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<sander__> thanks
<vm> guest os in vm is the "virtually" one, right?
<sander__> I was trying kubuntu+1 before.
<LjL> vm: yep
<LjL> sander__: well, no, i don't think there is such a channel. even #ubuntu+1 is not that populated.
<yuma> hi
<fdoving> eean: dpkg-reconfigure -plow packagename
<eean> ahha
<LjL> sander__: but you don't really have to come to #kubuntu (+1 or not) just because you're using kubuntu rather than ubuntu, mind you
<yuma> I'm using the latest beta (6.10) of Kubuntu and I'm having problems with the kio_tar slave
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
* frankkm is away, comming back soon: off
<ubuntu> ooh i want it
<yuma> I can't open a zip file from Konqueror
<ubuntu> can someone tell me why canada's server's are always so freaking slow
<LjL> ubuntu: it's beta. better wait until it's out
<mikeraz> do you have the zip utilities installed?
<bluch> how can i run .iso cd/dvd images?
<yuma> mikeraz: yes
<LjL> "run"?
<yuma> mikeraz: I have installed the zip package
<bluch> well
<bluch> use them as a normal cd
<eean> fdoving: gosh that does nothing :/
<sander__> bluch: did you look on kde-apps? There's one there that has a debian/ubuntu build
<vm> open question: why do you use kubuntu not (g)ubuntu?
<fdoving> eean: are you sure you did it on the correct package?
<LjL> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LjL> bluch: ^
<bluch> i'll try
<ubuntu> ok
<yuma> mikeraz: when I use the URL zip://file.zip konqueror crash
<ubuntu> well i'm on live
<ubuntu> live cd
<fdoving> yuma: is this what you want? - the second paragraph: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<eean> fdoving: yes, I did an apt-get install of the same string and it said it was already installed
<ubuntu> my hard drive is getting RMA'd
<xdemon> hey
<ubuntu> so could i install linux on a 2 gig hdd?
<xdemon> how i can rewrite sources.list without root permissions?
<Skrot> sudo
<LjL> xdemon: don't. use sudo
<xdemon> yes
<xdemon> bot how?
<LjL> xdemon: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<eean> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu> type sudo -i
<ubuntu> type ur password
<LjL> ubuntu: no need, it's a single command
<ubuntu> ugh
<ubuntu> fine
<yuma> fdoving: what I really what is to open the zip files from Gwenview
<xdemon> oh
<xdemon> thx
<ubuntu> i use sudo -i
<ubuntu> just to feel special
<xdemon> sudo -i its full su analog
<yuma> fdoving: but messing around I found that the zip: URL makes konqueror crash
<yuma> fdoving: I don't know if it's a bug or something I did
<LjL> ubuntu: i use "sudo -i" when i *really* need to do lots of stuff as root, or when i need redirects. otherwise, it's probably better to just use plain sudo, to avoid staying root for longer than needed
<fdoving> yuma: try searching http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<LjL> xdemon: basically, yes
<mikeraz> yuma:  what about just opening the folder that contains the zip and double clicking on it?
<yuma> mikeraz: it opens ark
<ubuntu> so could i install kubuntu on a 2.14 gig hard drive???
<ubuntu> while my 160 gig sata is being RMA's
<ubuntu> RMA'd
<yuma> fdoving: I've search about gwenview and nothing
<LjL> ubuntu: uhm... sounds a bit small, but off hand i think it should fit
<ubuntu> alright
<ubuntu> just so i dont have to use live cd
<mikeraz> yuma:  and ark shows you the contents of the zip file?
<yuma> mikeraz: yes
<fdoving> yuma: please post a bugreport. then others can confirm/reject your problem.
<mikeraz> Anyone know about my desktop switching issue?
<hoboi> yuma also try opening it in a konsole window using unzip
<yuma> hoboi: I'll try and report
<yuma> fdoving: I'm new in posting bugs, so I wanted someone to tell me to report a bug :)
<xdemon> oh
<hoboi> yuma first try  unzip -l FILENAME to see if it can even read it
<xdemon> kubuntu really nice
<xdemon> oh
<xdemon> TOO MANY PACKAGES ^)
<yuma> hoboi: it reads
<fdoving> yuma: did you try the "To enable Konqueror to open tar and zip files:" command from http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror ?
<yuma> hoboi: and it extracts it
<fdoving> yuma: i can open and view images inside .zip files in my gwenview.
<yuma> fdoving: I think that's what you should do to enable that behavior by default, but using zip:// it's the same, right?
<yuma> fdoving: I'm not convinced that this installation is broken, so I don't what to do something risky
<hoboi> yuma: then the problem is not  zip/unzip
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> I'm desperate
<fdoving> yuma: yes, zip:/home/user/zipfile.zip/
<yuma> I tried
<DarkWizzard> my Kubuntu wont start I can hardly boot it up in recovery mode
<DarkWizzard> but it segfaults on mkdir :((
<DarkWizzard> tryed replacing the file
<xdemon> karamba
<DarkWizzard> but did not fix it
<DarkWizzard> I can bring eth0 up
<xdemon> is karamba included in default kubuntu distro?
<DarkWizzard> but no net
<DarkWizzard> xdemon i think it isn't
<eean> ok, any idea why when I install postgresql it doesn't create a /etc/postgresql?
<eean> is there some flag I need to set?
<xdemon> apt-get install karamba ? ^)
<hoboi> yuma  then enable kon to use zip  not sure how as i never use gui for those ops
<DarkWizzard> super-karamba ?
<eean> when I reinstall postgresql
<DarkWizzard> man
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have any ideea ?
<DarkWizzard> I'm under WINDOWS
<DarkWizzard> this is hell
<mabreaux> it is in the media but said mount only,  and when I try is claims it is already mounted to /dev/fd0.
<xdemon> how i can install superkaramba?
<DarkWizzard> err ?
<mabreaux> will not let me umount it even with sudo
<DarkWizzard> xdemon
<xdemon> yes
<DarkWizzard> sudo apt-cache search karamba
<DarkWizzard> find the packet
<xdemon> ok
<DarkWizzard> and apt-get install it
<yuma> hoboi: you have to do something special to enable konq to use zip?
<xdemon> i m novice in linux
<DarkWizzard> man
<xdemon> and 14 years old
<yuma> hoboi: I thought you could access via the kioslave
<DarkWizzard> anyone any ideea how can I get the net to work under kubuntu
<DarkWizzard> my system is broken
<xdemon> use achronis ")
<hoboi> yuma  not sure I am a command line jockey never set it in kon, only in  moz and firefox someone here should know though
<hoboi> someone tell yuma how to set up konqueror to open zip files
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: find some error messages, describe your setup, etc. it's impossible for us to guess what's wrong with your setup without any information about it. And please use more than one word on each line. I prefer to read from left to right, not from top to bottom.
<vm> LjL after installing the VMware player it needs *.vmx configuration file. hot install kubuntu?
<mabreaux> has any one had any luck installing mplayer on kubuntu?
<LjL> vm: yes, that's where you need www.easyvmx.com
<fdoving> mabreaux: yes, works perfectly.
<fdoving> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<fdoving> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<fdoving> mabreaux: it's in the multiverse repository.
<mabreaux> will it play commercial dvd"s
<vm> LjL ubuntu in www.easyvmx.com works ok as kubuntu?
<fdoving> mabreaux: if you need help adding the multiverse repository go to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> !dvd > mabreaux
<LjL> vm: yup. don't be fooled by the names... ubuntu and kubuntu are essentially the same distribution.
<Film905> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> vm: just, one comes with Gnome, the other with KDE
<MotorCityMadMan> what command do i use to look at open and used ports ?
<DarkWizzard> netstat ?
<DarkWizzard> man
<DarkWizzard> can anyone help me ?
<fdoving> MotorCityMadMan: i prefer: 'netstat -lpnAinet'  you can also use 'lsof -i'
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: can you provide some more info please? it's impossible to help you if you don't give us some info about your setup.
<MotorCityMadMan> fdoving: thank you
<hoboi> yuma:
<douglas> I just upgraded to edgy... kerborked!
<douglas> I'm using bitchx :)
<hoboi> yuma you there
<douglas> good thing I know how to use iwconfig, links, and bitchx
<eean> when reinstalling a package (postgresql) it doesn't re-create /etc and /var files. How do I get it to do so?
<Emigre> Hello.
<Hellvie> hey, how can i change run level with init command? it dosent seem to respond...
<xdemon> err... one question
<DarkWizzard> init 0
<hoboi> init  N
<xdemon> NVIDIA drivers
<Hellvie> 0?
<DarkWizzard> try it
<Hellvie> shouldnt be 3?
<DarkWizzard> fdoving :
<mabreaux> I tried apt-get for mplayer and it claims that there is nothing there
<DarkWizzard> My system worked fine
<DarkWizzard> now mkdir segfaults
<hoboi> init level depends on whre you want to go what level
<DarkWizzard> and it fails
<Hellvie> and whats the init for X?
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: more words per line thank you very much.
<DarkWizzard> in preparing restricted drivers
<Hellvie> 5?
<DarkWizzard> and in configuring the network interface
<fdoving> Hellvie: 2
<Hellvie> ok
<Hellvie> thanks
<hoboi> init 5  is  Xwindows level   init 3 is  konsole level
<Hellvie> hoboi: i know
<vm> LjL - thanks, i`m installing kubuntu on vmware player
<Hellvie> but it doesnt work :)
<xdemon> webmin...
<DarkWizzard> how can I get internet to work ?
<soulrider> uhm, anyone got any iedas of why some apps are refusing to run as root ?
<soulrider> theyre not even prompting for my pass
<soulrider> DarkWizzard: what kind of connection ?
<hoboi> what  doesnt work  5 or 3 or nothing  do runlevel and see where you are at
<hoboi> first value is where you came from  last  value is where you are at
<DarkWizzard> cabke
<DarkWizzard> cable
<soulrider> sorry i dotn ahvea  cable connection, cant help you
<soulrider> have you tried reading the wiki pages ?
<LjL> vm: well, let me know how it goes. i got a few distros running without problems on the vmware player -- although i never actually got *ubuntu* running there, since i have that as my own OS ;)
<soulrider> LjL: any ideas of why kdesu wont work for me anymore ?
<LjL> soulrider: conversely, sudo work?
<LjL> works
<soulrider> it does
<soulrider> if i do kdesu konqueror in run command
<soulrider> nothing happens
<soulrider> sudo konqueror will work though
<soulrider> also, i dont know why i cant run krusader in root mode anymore
<LjL> soulrider: dunno, i don't even really use it often at all... does kdesu alone give you the normal "type --help if you don't know what you're doing" response?
<crazy_penguin> sudo krusader
<crazy_penguin> or kdesu krusader
<vm> LjL where is there virtual disk on my pc?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> let me check
<Dr_willis> virtual disk?
<LjL> vm: where you put it when you decompressed that .zip file from easyvmx.com
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> it does
<LjL> vm: the default for vmware is to search in My Documents/My Virtual Machines, or something
<fdoving> soulrider: try to run 'sudo -k' and try kdesu again.
<soulrider> i did, and it didnt open konqueror
<soulrider> i did
<soulrider> sudo -k
<soulrider> kdesu konqueror
<LjL> soulrider: what about  kdesu -c "konqueror"?
<soulrider> nope
<soulrider> i dont even get prompted for my pass
<vm> LjL - will i be able to move that file later?
<eean> when reinstalling a package (postgresql) it doesn't re-create /etc and /var files. How do I get it to do so?
<soulrider> the output int he console suggetsts its open, but i dont see anything
<fdoving> eean: what's the package name?
<LjL> vm: uhm, i think so, but you'll probably have to tell VMWare where to find it again
<vm> ok
<Dr_willis> Proberly best to not run graphical file mnagers like tht as root. :P
<LjL> soulrider: what about kdesu -c "echo hello"?
<Dr_willis> sudo mc  :)
<vm> LjL and if i made this file on partition 20GB and the virtual disk is set also on 20GB then what?
<eean> fdoving: postgresql-8.1
<fdoving> eean: postgresql is just a meta-package depending on the rest of the postgresql packages. try to run 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall postgresql-8.1'
<soulrider> i gett he outpu i got as if i was opening any other app
<LjL> vm: normally, the virtual drive will be 0 bytes long (or almost). it will only get filled as you start actually filling it, so no worries -- at least if you left the virtual drive format to the default that easyvmx gave you
<soulrider> Dr_willis: if i dont open konqueror with root i cant view my NTFS partition
<soulrider> i used to be able before i switched to edgy, but not now
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  why not mount them so users can view the parttions
<LjL> soulrider: does it not print hello?
<soulrider> it doesnt
<Dr_willis> the ins and outs of editing fstab :P fun
<eean> fdoving: yes, I haven't been doing anything with plain postgresql
<soulrider> Dr_willis: it used to work before
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  and i am guessing the fstab entry has been changed...
<soulrider> wtf?! like 3 windows opened prompting for my pass
<Dr_willis> so fix the fstab. :P
<soulrider> for opening krusader!
<LjL> soulrider: i'm at a loss... do you have anything in /tmp/buildd?
<Dr_willis> lol
<soulrider> O.O
<soulrider> i opened them
<soulrider> like 10 misn ago
<soulrider> literally
<Dr_willis> :)
<fdoving> eean: ok.
<soulrider> wtf is ahppening :P
<Dr_willis> welcome to 'edgy'
<Dr_willis> :)
<vm> LjL - installing kubuntu even on vm is part of me in open source propaganda, friends will see etc. :D
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> it used to work before
<soulrider> perfectly well
<soulrider> and now it doesnt
<soulrider> even on edgy
<soulrider> it worked well
<fdoving> eean: you can always try to purge it, and reinstall. 'sudo apt-get --purge remove postgresql-8.1;sudo apt-get install postgresql-8.1'
<LjL> vm: well, hopefully you'll install it on a partition at a later stage ;)
<vm> LjL who knows
<soulrider> LjL: i dont have a /tmp/buildd folder
<LjL> soulrider: ok. me neither, but i saw that kdesu is using that directory for temporarily building some .cpp files (?!? yeah, really)
<LjL> at least it looks so by the output
<doppelganger_> argh, anyone know why everytime i goto "desktops" and create 4 desktops, hit apply, then look again and it goes back to 1?
<eean> fdoving: that appears to have done it. now The post-install stuff errors out :/
<eean> but its a start
<soulrider> but its weird
<soulrider> cause allways when i start my comp
<soulrider> rpppoek runs wiuth kdesu
<soulrider> and it doesnt give me any problems
<kelvin> hello world
<soulrider> so any ideas on how to fix this kdesu issue ?
<soulrider> ok
<LjL> soulrider: honestly - no
<soulrider> i just oepned run command
<soulrider> typed kdesu konqueror
<soulrider> and the windows appeared instantly
<soulrider> this is insane
<eean> fdoving: thanks your a lifesaver :)
<LjL> soulrider: uhm... i suppose you weren't running kdesu from a *root shell*, were you? =)
<vm> LjL - one thing is strange. when i don`t have configured audio on windows, there is also no in vm
<soulrider> errr
<soulrider> i think i was lol
<soulrider> >.<
<LjL> vm: uhm, that doesn't strike me a strange, if i understood what you said
<LjL> soulrider: aha :-P
<LjL> soulrider: guess it said "kdesu: cannot connect to X server" then
<vm> LjL do you eat frogs?
<soulrider> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 170
<soulrider> but it allways sais that
<LjL> vm ... not on a daily basis i suppose...
<soulrider> when i open ANY app
<LjL> soulrider: yeah, i get that too, that's ok, i think it's the wacom tablet (or whatever it is) that's configured into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magical_trevsky> does anyone know why the kweather panel applet always reports 'station not found'? :(
<beavis_> mp3?
<Dr_willis> magical_trevsky,  set up a station yet? it may be having connection issues.
<twenty2sixty> hi! anyone here who already upgraded from dapper to edgy? I'd like to know if you encountered any problems after the dist-upgrade.
<Hawkwind> !baddevice > soulrider
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> soulrider,  that can be due to the touchpad/wacom tablet in the xorg.conf file
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Read what the bot just pm'd you.  I've got the fix for that on my LFD forums
<beavis_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jo3y> I'm brand new to ubuntu :(
<vm> LjL - if i will install kubuntu for real i will make him the one and only os, i don`t like grub etc. you know what i mean
<magical_trevsky> Dr_willis, I've tried lots of different stations, do you know if it generates a log anywhere?
<LjL> vm: uhm... actually you *will* need to use Grub, even if you make Ubuntu your only OS
<soulrider> k, thanks!
<LjL> vm: the Linux kernel can only be loaded via a bootloader -- in the case of Ubuntu, that's Grub
<Dr_willis> magical_trevsky,  what country? :)
<magical_trevsky> Dr_willis, united kingdom
<Dr_willis> magical_trevsky,  let me try the applet
<Admiral_Chicago> beavis_, what about mp3
<magical_trevsky> ok :)
<soulrider> Hawkwind: can i geta  link to your forums ?
<soulrider> nevermind
<Dr_willis> I dont even have a weather applet i can put in the panel
<magical_trevsky> sudo aptitude install kweather
<jo3y> does apache come preinstalled on ubuntu?
<soulrider> ill brb
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Heh, the bot pm'd you with it :)
<LjL> jo3y: no
<soulrider> yea, sorry
<LjL> !tell jo3y about lamp
<beavis_> Admiral_Chicago, nothing i was just testin couse i forgot the ! command and tried to figure out what it was
<jo3y> thank you ljl
<vm> LjL - internet works on my vmwared kubuntu without need of installation :-O good point: more time to spend on real linux learning, minus point: the man who will see that in vmware there is no need of internet installation will be shocked when it will come to install kubuntu for real
<beavis_> Admiral_Chicago, i need to know how to get wpa tkip to work with the wireless connection
<LjL> vm: well, if he has an ethernet DSL router, for instance, setting up the network should be a joke
<LjL> vm: it *can* get a bit more complicated with wireless or USB modems/routers, or something
<Blacken> Anyone know how to get an IBM ThinkPad R60's keyboard layout working on Linux? KDE doesn't seem to have defaults for it, I've Googled around, and am looking for a scheme to download.
<Dr_willis> heh - its still not showing up.
<Dr_willis> there we go.
<Dr_willis> magical_trevsky,  i think the applet is broke.
<magical_trevsky> oh, ok :(
<magical_trevsky> do you know of any alternatives?
<Dr_willis> its aprently not getting to connect.
<claydoh> what's broken?
<Dr_willis> kweather applet
<claydoh> ahh
<vm> kubuntu on vmware works preety fast
<claydoh> the applet always works fine in Kontact's summary view, but the panel applet sometimes does not work, sometimes it did after a reboot, but I never looled into how/why as I SELDOM USE IT
<claydoh> oops
<vm> ok. i`m on kubuntu :D
<Hawkwind> magical_trevsky: Have you tried adding a second station then seeing if that one or the original one works after that ?  I know this was an issue before on several distros
<magical_trevsky> i'll give it a go, thanks :D
<vm> LjL , man, internet via router really rox
<Arlington> hi
<magical_trevsky> Hawkwind, I can get kweatherreport to work from a terminal now, but the applet still doesn't do anything :(
<vm> LjL how to set vmware to display the ratio 1:1?
<LjL> vm: uh? i'm not sure why it wouldn't do that by default
<soulrider> Hawkwind: i really dont get what it is that i gotta comment out
<soulrider> ahh, i get it now
<soulrider> dont worry :P
<magical_trevsky> oooh, yay, found a fix http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=446240
<soulrider> time to reboot X
<mabreaux> many thanks on the information on libcssread3....  fixed the problem
<yuma> well, now I can see that gwenview doesn't display the zip files in the browser
<yuma> does anyone know if it's a bug of the 6.10?
<yuma> I don't know what to think... if it's a bug in kio_tar or something about gwenview
<vm> LjL i`m quite good in linux + vmware = weee :D
<micha_> hallo jemand hier der deutsch spr.?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<proger> hi all. :) how do I get info about my processor, i dont know what archetecture it has 32 or 64? :)
<yuma> proger: maybe cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zorglu_> proger: "cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zorglu_> yep like he said :)
<proger> tnxguys
<yuma> proger: but you must know what kind of arch you have!!
<yuma> proger: at least if it's 32 or 64 bits :)
<Hawkwind> It amazes me how many don't seem to know if they have 32 or 64Bit processors
<vm> LjL i can`t find the function for ratio 1:1 , i will spend on vmwared kubuntu a quite lot of time
<proger> :) i was so exited by the fact that ihave the brand new Intel 4 (instead of my Celeren 466), that suchthings where unsignicant :)
<bleaked> Hawkwind: generally if they don't know, one is almost always safe to assume  32 bit
<proger> :)
<Hawkwind> bleaked: Yep, that is usually the case
<LjL> vm: what resolution do you have set on windows?
<vm> 1280x1024
<LjL> vm: (note that, AFAIK, vmware player can't change resolution)
<LjL> vm: well, then if the Ubuntu resolution is set to a different value (but i think it should be set to 1280x1024....), try changing it to that
<Sanne> proger: there's also a gui tool in Kmenu/System/KInfoCenter
<vm> LjL - bingo
<thomas_> Hi!
<thomas_> How do I configure a TVcard in kubuntu?
<proger> yeah thanx,  i know that but info that I got hasnt clarified my question, cpuinfo too :(
<thomas_> I know how to do it in CLI, but isn't there a wizard?
<coreymon77> hello?
<vm> LjL now look great
<LjL> cool
<coreymon77> guys?
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: ?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> something was laggin alot
<coreymon77> so i just wanted to know if it was working
<coreymon77> answer now
<coreymon77> just to check
<coreymon77> now
<zorglu_> coreymon77: you demand it ?
<coreymon77> thanks
<coreymon77> that answers my question
<coreymon77> thanks
<thomas_> Noone ever set up a tvcard with a gui? Obviously there is none...
<coreymon77> for some reason i was getting 5 minute lag
<coreymon77> but thats over now
<zorglu_> coreymon77: no reason not to stay nice
<Sanne> proger: I think KInfoCenter just uses /proc/cpuinfo anyway and puts it pretty...
<yuma> I'm having a problem with gwenview, it doesn't show the zip files
<vm> LjL when i will donor blood on 26th october (in the day of edgy eft) i will surely think also of you :D
<coreymon77> sorry about that
<yuma> I think it's something about the kio_tar but I'm not sure
<yuma> someone has the same problem
<yuma> I'm using the 6.10 beta
<LjL> =)
<zorglu_> yuma: have you tried #ubuntu+1 ?
<Hawkwind> yuma: Have you talked to the guys in #Ubuntu+1 which is the Edgy channel ?
<proger> Sanne: yeah same info byboth tools
<yuma> woah, sorry, I didn't know that that channel existed
<yuma> I'm going to ask them, thanks :)
<Sanne> proger: doesn't the line after model name give you any clues? Mine says AMD Athlon(tm) 64.
<proger> Sanne: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz - likely I have 32, fine forme :)
<miguel> alguien habla espaol??
<eds01> how do i mount my windoze partition?
<Sanne> proger: dunno, but I tend to think also 32bit, as I expect 64bit to be mentioned explicitely. But that's just a guess.
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<proger> eds01: did you checked /media directory?
<zorglu_> eds01: look at the above link
<eds01> it say's its not in the fstab
<miguel> yuma de donde eres?
<miguel> yo soy nuevo en esto y ando perdido
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> miguel: it is for you. we speak only english here
<eds01> thanks
<proger> zorglu_: at least we trying to :)
<zorglu_> proger: hey better than nothing :)
<Hellvie> Hey, why any media like movies or mp3 simplly dont work? mp3 are silent and movies are black screens and the time line is moving very quickly
<zorglu_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> Hellvie: this is for you
<yuma> ubotu knows everything!
<Hellvie> thankies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows everything! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<proger> Hellvie: did youtrued Automatix? It just gret
<zorglu_> Hellvie: the reason of why they dont work out of the box, is a matter of legal stuff
<Hellvie> oh
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatric, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak or Hawkwind
<LjL> !ops
<LjL> !ops
<LjL> come to #ubuntu
<zorglu_> ljl ?
<LjL> zorglu_: we need operators in #ubuntu. badly.
<Hawkwind> LjL: You should trigger that in #Ubuntu
<Hawkwind> LjL: And I don't have ops in #Ubuntu :(
<LjL> Hawkwind: i've tried. multiple times
<LjL> oh, ok, nalioth has come to the rescue
<zorglu_> always lurking :)
<yuma> there's no kubuntu+1?
<Sanne> proger: then again, maybe it's 64bit after all (didn't read too closely though): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4
<Hawkwind> yuma: #Ubuntu+1
<nalioth> yuma: #ubuntu+1 covers Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and the others
<yuma> thanks
<proger> Sanne: Ctrl+F (64-17matches found) (32-1 match) :)
<Sanne> proger: hehe... but there's some references to amd64, so your number may be not so convincing :)
<cesar> hi
<bleaked> argh.. late last night i ran an update/upgrade (dapper-security).  since it updated my kernel, and i had just bought a new keyboard, i decided to shutdown, then power on.  when i booted the system, i see the POST, followed by a text msg, "PRESS A KEY TO REBOOT".  now, to me, this says that the bios either cannot see the drive it needs to boot from, or something is wrong with grub.  so could someone please recommend my next step?
<proger> i guess you spent more time for reading this site, than me, Iwant to believe that I have 32 b versionbecause I just downloaded some big package for it:)
<Sanne> proger: hmmm, if it's the same like with amd64, you would be able to run 32bit on it... but *if* it's really 64bit, you might not want to.
<claydoh> bleaked: if you are getting a post message, then you haven't made it to grub yet
<claydoh> so it is a bios or hardware problem
<bleaked> claydoh: well, is that in fact a post message?
<claydoh> most likely
<claydoh> the bios can't load something, I think
<bleaked> claydoh: a close friend suggested my cmos battery might be dying or something..
<claydoh> could be
<bleaked> claydoh: something definitely seems up.. i'm even having trouble loading the kubuntu livecd i have.  and this really sucks, it was its first reboot since april.. argh..
<Dr_willis> thats a lot of uptime. :)
<bleaked> yea, good box, good os
<claydoh> hmm try plugging the old KB back in?
<proger> Sanne: if i will fail again in installation of video driver, than it will still be hopet hat I will successed byusing 64 bit package:)
<claydoh> is it a USB kb, the new one?
<bleaked> claydoh: well, i tried that once last night... and i'm doubtful that it's the keyboard, since i'm typing from it now..
<bleaked> both are ps/2
<claydoh> I think some bios need to be set up to see a USB KB during bootup, not sure tho
<claydoh> kk
<Sanne> proger: that I really don't know. I just installed 64bit Kubuntu and it worked fine, other than that... I wish you best of luck :)
<proger> Sanne: I ll need it
<bleaked> claydoh: yea.. i'm really not sure on this one...  it's quite frustrating.  also, i'm scoured the bios options, there aren't much and they all look fine.
<DarkWizzard> hey all
<DarkWizzard> how do I add a gateway with ifconfig ?
<DarkWizzard> in the command line
<Dr_willis> i though thats what the route command did
<DarkWizzard> err
<DarkWizzard> how ?
<Dr_willis> the route command sets the gateway and otuer routing options.. ive rarely had to use it by itself.
<Dr_willis> route  [-v]  [-A family]  add [-net|-host]  target [netmask Nm]  [gw Gw]  [metric N]  [mss M]  [window W]  [irtt I] 
<Dr_willis>  route add default gw mango-gw
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> thank you
<Dr_willis> amazing whats in the man pages.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<fdoving> ip is nice too. does everything for you. gateways, and all.
<fdoving> ip route via :)
<Dr_willis> i cant recall ever using the ip command
<Dr_willis> ip - show / manipulate routing, devices, policy routing and tunnels
<LjL> interesting.
<LjL> and scary
<Dr_willis> ip route
<Dr_willis> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.101
<Dr_willis> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0
<fdoving> Dr_willis: it's very powerfull :)
<thunderstorm> hi everyone
<thunderstorm> thunderstorm from germany is back ;)
#kubuntu 2006-10-01
<rouzic> Hi all
<rouzic> I have a problem with a wifi in the Macbook and Beta Kubuntu Edgy
<thunderstorm> hi rouzic
<rouzic> Hi thunderstorm
<main2> crimsun: are you around? :)
<gaby_> bonsoir a tous
<thunderstorm> hi gaby_
<thunderstorm> you are from france?
<gaby_> yes
<proger> oui
<gaby_> and you ,where do you from?
<thunderstorm> i'm from germany
<gaby_> ok
<DavidEdmundson> rouzic: I found a great macbook wiki, hold on.
<DavidEdmundson> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook
<DavidEdmundson> it's for gentoo, so swap emerge with apt-get install
<DavidEdmundson> core should be the same.
<gnomefreak> how do you delete the articles (not the feeds) from akregator without going one by one?
<rouzic> DavidEdmundson: a Edgy?
<thunderstorm> hm
<i4get> Im edgy...:0
<rouzic> in dapper work perfectly, in edgy no
<i4get> whats not working?
<rouzic> the wifi
<Kubu> hey
<Kubu> how do i add a SESSION?
<tha-rooty> hi all
<tha-rooty> my X stoped working with users.. only works for root now
<tha-rooty> waiting for X server to shut down FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<tha-rooty> i see that from c log
<tha-rooty> Xlog
<tha-rooty> any ideas_
<tha-rooty> i need help
<tha-rooty> kdm just  restarts when i hit enter on my user password
<miyako> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tha-rooty> i have to killall kdm and run startx as root to get X
<fdoving> tha-rooty: can you pastebin the 10 last lines of /home/username/,xsession-errors ?
<nimnrod> is there an application for ntfs partitions yet?
<fdoving> !ntfs > nimnrod
<fdoving> !ntfs > fdoving
<miyako> is that guide for compiz still up to date?  I've been googling and have seen information that the compiz packages are broken and such?
<tha-rooty> fdoving, the 10 lines are open: Permission denied
<fdoving> miyako: you might try #ubuntu-xgl
<miyako> ok, thanks
<tha-rooty> Xsession: X session started for user at Sun Oct  1 00:26:23 CEST 2006
<tha-rooty> open: Permission denied
<tha-rooty> thats it
<nimnrod> fdoving: i can see my windows partitions but i cant write in them from kubuntu...
<fdoving> tha-rooty: can you paste it all to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<tha-rooty> i told you wats in it.. it just that.
<tha-rooty> 6 times to be exactly
<fdoving> tha-rooty: ok. permission denied. can you pastebin the whole /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<tha-rooty> why _ i got no errors in it
<tha-rooty> my X conf is fine
<tha-rooty> as it works for root
<fdoving> you've got permission issues.
<tha-rooty> on my tmp i think
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> then fix it :)
<tha-rooty> i see no user files in there
<tha-rooty> i\ll try
<proger> I m following howTO and there is this note:'You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update!' Can you please tell me ho to RECOMPILE KERNEL?
<fdoving> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<fdoving> proger: ^^
<proger> right:)
<fdoving> proger: however, it says you should only compile the module, not the whole kernel.
<larson9999> i did a 'set ' to check out some variables and it looks funny to me.  the lines after 'image-magick' go on forever.  what the heck is this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25355/
<proger> ok, I ll try to do my best
<crazy_penguin> Good night to everyone!
<fdoving> larson9999: has to do with command auto completion.
<larson9999> fdoving: so that's normal?
<fdoving> larson9999: if you have bash completion enabled, it is normal.
<kjm> is there a way for kate to remember its current state, so on next load - open documents are re-opened?
<larson9999> fdoving: thanks
<fdoving> larson9999: you can read more about it at: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/316
<fdoving> kjm: yes. profiles or what it's called. 7th drop-down menu-item from the left.
<kjm> fdoving - terrific!  Just what I wanted to see.  Thanks a lot.
<fdoving> kjm: you're welcome :)
<mariano_> kde + beryl/compiz = imposible?
<fdoving> mariano_: i don't know, you might have more luck askin in #ubuntu-xgl
<mariano_> thanks fdoving
<Phantom784> hi.  when i start kubuntu, i hangs mounting the root partition.  any suggestions?
<Phantom784> *it
<mariano_> Phantom784: mounting fs?
<Phantom784> +++-+
<Phantom784> -+
<Phantom784> ++++
<Phantom784> sry
<Phantom784> i guess that's what its trying to do
<mariano_> Phantom784: i disabled usb 2.0 in bios, then upgrade kernel package; then enabled usb 2.0
<mariano_> Phantom784: it worked for me
<Phantom784> mariano:  it's not a usb hard drive, so how could usb be screwing it up?
<mariano_> Phantom784: mine's not usb either...it's a bug
<mariano_> Phantom784: that's MY experience...
<Phantom784> mariano_: it was working fine before, but the case was knocked over.  could that screw it up?  (i can still mount the drive in knoppix, which i'm on now)
<Phantom784> mariano_: but i'll try your method
<Phantom784> shutting down...
<mariano_> Phantom784: ok, I don't know then, sorry
<mariano_> oops
<oheard> :-)
<SillyZ> evening yall
<fdoving> evening sillyz.
<SillyZ> q: i goto compile a simple helloworld.c program and I keep getting unable to compile binary executable
<fdoving> SillyZ: make sure you've got the 'build-essential' package installed.
<SillyZ> ahhh
<SillyZ> ok
<SillyZ> I dont remember installing that package but now that I know i will, thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<SillyZ> brb
<Tumaini> Hello people! I've decided to give Linux a try and am choosing between mepis and ubuntu/kubuntu. Would anyone care to voice their opinions on why anyone is preferred over the other for a normal day-to-day user, who wants dual boot with windows?
<fdoving> Tumaini: we prefer kubuntu because it rocks :)
<lupine_85> it granites :)
<Tumaini> Hehe, ok, well that convinced me! :P
<MDCore> how do I see a konsole on konq ?
<mariano_> MDCore: F8
<MDCore> not seeing it... :P
<mariano_> it works here
<fdoving> isn't it F4?
<fdoving> you won't get it inside konq, it'll just "open a konsole here.."
<MDCore> ah.. I'm looking for it inside konq.
<mariano_> MDCore: F8, maybe you should check if the shortcut is disabled, in control center
<MDCore> yeah found it. thanks!
<proger> didnt know it :)
<mariano_> MDCore: it was disabled?
<MDCore> it was.
<mariano_> :)
<octan> !tmpfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tmpfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !proc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> what do you want to know?
<fdoving> gnite all.
<octan> fdoving about tmpfs
<octan> does kubuntu use it?
<octan> or is tmpfs proc?
* octan confused
<beavis_> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<beavis_> anyone know about a good tutorial for wpa tkip?
<tobias__> hello
<tobias__> :)
<beavis_> hello
<tobias__> !tgz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde) - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<tobias__> where is my file roller? i got this cool game with a .tgz extension that I want to play and Im using kubuntu
<tobias__> save me
<proger> use Ark
<tobias__> ok
<Dr_willis> what does .tgz have to do with it. :)
<Dr_willis> uncompress the thing
<tobias__> Im confused
<tobias__> :)
<beavis_> its like zip
<Dr_willis> right click on it and check the menus.. :) or use the shell
<Dr_willis> Be a real man! :)
<Mason59> Hi all.  Anyone here have any experience connecting to a rogers.com smtp server?
<octan> what purpose has /dev/shm ?
<proger> Dr_willis: I m following one howTO and there is this note:'You have to recompile the kernel module after each kernel update!' Can you please tell me how to do it?
<octan> !shm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orient2000> I am on rogers and I am using program evolution for e-mail
<tobias__> hmmm
<tobias__> I used ark
<tobias__> but like
<tobias__> its now a folder with stuff in it
<tobias__> and theres no .exe File?!?
<Mason59> Hi orient...tried both evolution and kmail, but can't send :(
<Dr_willis> Thats what an archive is..
<tobias__> daimon.p0 is the runfile?
<Dr_willis>  use the shell.. see if anything is executablew
<tobias__> dr_willis: I unpacked the game now I got a folder with stuff there is nothing executable I think
<Dr_willis> if you are expecting to find a file called somthing.exe  - you need to read a few linux beginner guides. :P
<Mason59> I know that rogers doesn't use port 25, and I have the right port, but still can't connect.  Did you have any trouble setting up smtp on rogers?
<Dr_willis> tobias__,  ya see a 'README' file or similer?
<mabreaux> how do you make an iso?
<tobias__> im so confused
<Mason59> what burning software are you using mabreaux?
<Dr_willis> mabreaux,  with groisofs or other front ends that do the dirty work
<orient2000> you must kave some mistake in your setup like pop.bloor.phub.net.cable.rogers.com and similar
<Dr_willis> i like k3b
<mabreaux> k3b
<tobias__> dr_willis: I found the readme file it said I have to "make" the file
<beavis_> anyone know a tutorial for setting upwpa tkip for the wireless connection?
<Dr_willis> tobias__,  then you have to compile the source code.. and thus there IS no executable at this time.
<Dr_willis> tobias__,  and whats the name of this game?
<Mason59> I'm using the server that rogers technical support (who are btw, neither particularly technical or supportive) gave me
<Dr_willis> it may allready be in the packages
<tobias__> dr_willis: daimon
<tobias__> daimonin
<Dr_willis> !info daimon
<ubotu> Package daimon does not exist in any distro I know
<Mason59> pop works fine, but smtp is not sending
<tobias__> !info daimonin
<ubotu> Package daimonin does not exist in any distro I know
<tobias__> hmm
<Dr_willis> :) at least you are learning by watching us.. Lol
<tobias__> :)
<tobias__> indeed
<Dr_willis> BRB
<Mason59> mabreaux, in kb3, I believe you want to select data disk and perhaps make image?
<beavis_> whats a command for creating a new file?
<gnomefreak> beavis_: mkdir  or just right click where you want the file and create new
<proger> touch <filename>
<mabreaux> the image tab is greyed out
<beavis_> gnomefreak, mkdir also creates files, not just folders?
<Mason59> hmmm...let me open kb3 and check mine
<gnomefreak> beavis_: it creates directories
<mabreaux> ok I figured it out.  thank you for stearing me in the right direction.
<beavis_> gnomefreak, is a file a directory ?
<sync350> hey, when i go to system settings, there is no "Display" there, to change display settings, where can I get this?  I've seen screenshots that have it... but my system doesn't :/
<Mason59> no worries mabreaux...glad to help
<gnomefreak> beavis_: it can be used as one
<beavis_> gnomefreak, so mkdir xxx.conf will create a text file?
<gnomefreak> beavis_: you create a text file using a texted editor
<gnomefreak> beavis_: it cant make a .conf file since there is not contents
<rahmetli> i can hear from laptop's internal speakers but when i connect external using out jack i cant hear anything,do you have an idea?
<koboi__> hello
<koboi__> pti bleme de lecture mp3
<Mason59> hello koboi
<Mason59> welcome
<koboi__> hello mason59
<proger> koboi__: use Automatix
<sync350> so anyone know anything about my missing desktop widget?
<sync350> display*
<Dr_willis> proger,  ive never had to use module assistant to get fglrx working
<claydoh> rahmetli: if you open kmix, open the mixer and poke around the out but section, maybe checking off an output might get you going
<Dr_willis> sync350,  ive seen that happen befor.. not sure what the deal is with it.
<sync350> Dr_willis: any way to fix it?
<Dr_willis> sync350,  im thinking if the xconfig.org file gets edited a lot it may vanish.. or it may just be in a confused state
<koboi__> c est quoi deja la room kubuntu france ??
<Dr_willis> last person who asked.. it suddendly started working
<Dr_willis> I perfer to just edit the xorg.conf myself. :)
<Dr_willis> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<koboi__> merci
<Mason59> sync...have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<koboi__> merci
<rahmetli> claydoh i have checked it there is no problem :(
<claydoh> what laptop make/model?
<rahmetli> ASUS A6Vc
<sync350> Dr_willis: can you fix it inside xorg.conf
<beavis_> anyone know a tutorial for setting up wpa tkip for the wireless connection?
<rahmetli> i can hear from laptop's internal speakers but when i connect external using out jack i cant hear anything,do you have an idea?
<claydoh> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=414786#post414786
<claydoh> http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-16beta1 edgy mainrobably not a fun thing to try :(
<claydoh> oops bad paste
<claydoh> probably not a fun thing to try :(
<knithx> Hi! I don't have Atheros Wireless (ath0) on Kubuntu Edgy Beta 1
<knithx> How can I get it?
<Dr_willis> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Dr_willis> since i got no clue. :P
<rahmetli> i can hear from laptop's internal speakers but when i connect external using out jack i cant hear anything,do you have an idea?
<nimnrod> how to write to NTFS partitions?
<Mason59> Hi nimrod...I believe that there is a program available on slashdot for this, although I seem to remember it being advertised as "experimental"
<nimnrod> so it might not be safe?
<Hawkwind> nimnrod: That is very experimental and usually doesn't do anything except corrupt the data
<Hawkwind> nimnrod: It's not safe nor recommended
<manuel_> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Mason59> Not sure...it may have been updated since the last time I looked at it 5-6 months ago
<nimnrod> ok.. thank you
<Mason59> Thanks Hawkwind...I've never tried it (nor will I now  LOL)
<nimnrod> probably linux can't write to NTFS partitions because Microsoft
<nimnrod> microsoft sucks
<nimnrod> hehe
<LeeJunFan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<LeeJunFan> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LjL> well, *reading* about it isn't unsafe
<LjL> though i shouldn't complain, since i think it was me who wrote that part of that factoid...
<beavis_> whats the channel for the beta kubuntu?
<obf213> can cany one explain why xine cant load any drivers
<LjL> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<obf213> but i have sound on flash video?
<beavis_> thanks
<Dr_willis> what does xine have to do with flash video/sound?
<obf213> isnt xine the audio driver
<LeeJunFan> no
<beavis_> xine is a media player i think
<obf213> no
<LeeJunFan> it's just a bunch of libraries for playing multimedia which doesn't include flash.
<obf213> anywahs i how do i get sound back
<beavis_> or a framework for a media player
<obf213> not sound i guess xine
<obf213> it cant load any drivers
<Dr_willis> drivers?
<Dr_willis> you mean codecs?
<obf213> hre is the error messave
<obf213> message*
<Hawkwind> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in any distro I know
<obf213> xine was unable to initialize any audio-drivers.
<Hawkwind> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<obf213> all of a sudden i open amarok and i get that error message
<LeeJunFan> obf213: it may be your xine config is trying to use the wrong ones. rm -rf ~/.xine to get it back to defaults.
<altair> Hello.   Does anyone know if kopete still works with google talk?
<obf213> nope
<LeeJunFan> obf213: or it could be amarok has the wrong audio output selected.
<obf213> this has happened a couple of times. jw. i think i have to logg out our back in or restart
<Hawkwind> altair: Of course it does
<obf213> LeeJunFan. i selected xine
<benkong2> can someone tell me where my autoconf macro directory is?
<LeeJunFan> obf213: you also need to select arts I think.
<obf213> it says cant initalize audio drivers loaded void engine loaded instead
<altair> Hawkwind: do you have it working right now?
<LeeJunFan> or autodetect.
<obf213> LeeJunfan: there no arts.
<Hawkwind> altair: I don't use kopete at all.  I just know people who do that use it with Google Talk
<obf213> or autodect under the engine section of amarok
<LeeJunFan> obf213: there's your problem.
<LeeJunFan> obf213: you're missing libxine-arts or whatever it is.
<altair> Hawkwind:  allright, because I tried the setup specified in some websites and it won let me logon
<obf213> yet i have been using amaork for months...
<obf213> ill check
<LeeJunFan> obf213: well, I thought there was a xine-arts, but maybe it's been incorporated into something else - I don't find it any more.
<LeeJunFan> but then I'm on edgy too.
<altair> Hawkwind: I tried using talk.gmail.com, and it says server not found
<Hawkwind> altair: Have you tried talk.google.com ?
<altair> Hawkwind: I'll try that now
<Hawkwind> altair: I use that in Gaim and it works.  I think you will need to use that too
<Hawkwind> altair: Also, the port is 5222 and you need for it to require TLS
<altair> Hawkwind: yay!  It works,  thank you very much!
<Hawkwind> altair: You're welcome :)
<rahmetli> i can hear from laptop's internal speakers but when i connect external using out jack i cant hear anything,do you have an idea?
<crimsun> rahmetli: what's the output from ``tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat''?
<rahmetli> is this a command?
<crimsun> yes, type it in a Konsole
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> im installing kubuntu on my dads comp! I finally convinced him to make the switch! =D
<Dr_willis> :)
<rahmetli> let me type it ;)
<soulrider> damn, it installs so fast!!!
<altair> soulrider: yup it does
<soulrider> kubuntu is wonderful!
<altair> soulrider: so far I'm pleased too
<soulrider> literally, less than 5 minutes to copy all files!
<soulrider> beat that redmond!! :P
<altair> soulrider: well, my pc isnt't that fast
* Dr_willis has found an WindowsXP Live CD. :)
<soulrider> lol Dr_willis
<rahmetli> crimsun 0 Realtek ALC880 and 1 USB mixer
<soulrider> his pc isnt THAT fast
<crimsun> rahmetli: are you using 2.6.15-27?
<soulrider> but yes, only 5 minutes to copy the files from the CD to the drive
<rahmetli> i am not an advanced user
<crimsun> rahmetli: there are a fair number of realtek HDA patches still queued
<rahmetli> i dont know
<crimsun> rahmetli: uname -r
<altair> soulrider:  what's your pc setup?
<rahmetli> crimsun 2.6.15-27-386
<soulrider> this comp is
<soulrider> 2.0 GHz Processor
<crimsun> rahmetli: right. You'll need to wait for the new kernel, which fixes that
<soulrider> it has 512 MB ram i think too
<soulrider> its a good system
<soulrider> i htink a 256mb video card
<soulrider> but on a slow AGP slot :(
<soulrider> im gonna see how his comp sounds, the sound on mine feels crappy :/
<soulrider> all noisy
<altair> soulrider:  mine is a duron 900Mhz, 256MB, asrock mb, onboard video , winmodem, but it works great
<rahmetli> crimsun will the adept do the update when it is ready?
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> kubuntu simply rocks! =)
<soulrider> im convincing my mom now
<crimsun> rahmetli: when it's available, yes
<soulrider> whats cooler thhan your mom using linux? nothing!
<altair> soulrider:  I'll get 1GB RAM, and that will be good
<m0ns00n> your dad using linux?
<rahmetli> crimsun but how do you know that there is an issue with the kernel?i am just asking to learn.
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> im installing it on his comp right now =)
<beavis_> whats even cooler is me banging his mom while shes using linux ;O)
<soulrider> hes tired of windows, and now its bitching about it not being an original copy or something
<soulrider> beavis_: pray that no OP heard you :X
<altair> beavis_: that's rude
<altair> beavis_: and out of place here
<LeeJunFan> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soulrider> also, really gross
<beavis_> lolz , chill out dude, its not the end of the world
<altair> beavis_: still, out of place
<rahmetli> crimsun but how do you know that there is an issue with the kernel?i am just asking to learn.
<altair> soulrider:  the switch will be ok if they're not too attached to specific apps
<soulrider> yeah, only problem si AutoCAD
<soulrider> but i heard qCad is good
<soulrider> and i showed it to him, he used it for a bit and liked it
<altair> soulrider:  uhmmm, AutoCAD  i tough to replace
<crimsun> rahmetli: because I submit those patches.
<soulrider> im gonna have to bring all hisoutlook ontacts and his bookmarks over, but its not too hard
<rahmetli> really ?? :D wooww
<altair> soulrider:  try to leave the option to dual boot
<soulrider> crimsun: is uber :P
<soulrider> yup
<soulrider> he still has redmond
<soulrider> but im gonna spank him if i see him using it :
<altair> soulrider: to ease the switch
<LeeJunFan> you know what's funny? Take a windows user who has spent the last 5 years re-installing every few months because of viruses, spyware and rootkits, and who has had problems with WGA, and all kinds of other things, and they want nothing to do with Linux, show them xgl/compiz for 2 mins and suddenly they are ready to switch. Stupid priorityless people.
<altair> soulrider: and be around, they'll need some help
<altair> LeeJunFan: sometimes it's the apps
<Dr_willis> 'wheres the .exe files' ! :)
<Dr_willis> 'what do ya mean its case senestive!'
<rahmetli> crimsun really ?? :D wooww
<LeeJunFan> I clicked on this .jpg.exe file in my e-mail from someone I've never heard of and it won't open - linux sux! :)
<graft> yo, anyone know how i can use kmplayer as a plugin for firefox?
<graft> this mplayer plugin is the pits
<graft> in fact, why don't i just use konqueror? i really don't know...
<soulrider> LOL Dr_willisat the exe comment
<altair> Dr_willis:  as long new users have somone to guide them things can work out
<soulrider> i used to ahe that problem actually Dr_willisi knew exes didnt work, but it took me a while to learn that binaries dont have en extentionor some
<soulrider> its kidna weird for me stilla
<soulrider> and im still learning
<soulrider> ive only been using ubuntu for like 2 or 3 months
<soulrider> im still a big newbie
<altair> soulrider:  Windows largely needs the extension to know what to do with a file, other OS use the contents of the file
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> thats what i came to understand after a while
<LeeJunFan> other OS'es use magic!
<soulrider> lol
<LeeJunFan> magic bits. :)
<altair> LeeJunFan: yup
<soulrider> i wish this had better pppeo support
<kanak> hi
<kanak> can someone help me
<kanak> my sound dont work
<kanak> well it does
<soulrider> hell probably complain that its hard to connect our dsl connection
<kanak> but i cna't listen to music
<kanak> why is that?
<soulrider> no mp3 ?
<kanak> its urnning
<kanak> nothing is coming out
<Blacken> kanak: Do you have MP3 support installed?
<Dr_willis> check the mixers also
<kanak> no
<kanak> how do i install?
<LeeJunFan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blacken> Free formats. When are they gonna work on my iPod? ^_^
* Blacken ducks.
<soulrider> lol
<rahmetli> crimsun thank you, thank you alll
<LeeJunFan> in short apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<soulrider> i heard the ipod firmware could be upgraded to add support for more filetypes
<soulrider> but i dont own one
<soulrider> or know anyone that does
<soulrider> or can answer my question
<Blacken> soulrider: Yes, but I like keeping my warranty intact.
<soulrider> so i dont know if its true or not
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> have you installed linux on it yet ?
<soulrider> i think thats the first thing i would do lol
<kanak> yes
<kanak> i am using it right now
<soulrider> is it any good ?
<soulrider> linux on the gameboy DS must be so cool :P
<Blacken> He misunderstood you, soulrider. Thought you were asking him if he was using Linux because of his MP3 problem.
<soulrider> oh ok
<soulrider> kanak for MP3s to work on kubuntu, you need to install support for mp3 files
<Blacken> !mp3 > kanak
<soulrider> go tot he links that ubotu gave us a few lines ago
<soulrider> or your PMs
<soulrider> and follow the instructions
<Blacken> As for putting Linux on my iPod--of course not. I like things that work and stay working. iPodLinux is nice for the geek factor, and if I upgrade to another one I might experiment with it on my old one. But...not on one I'd be using regularly.
<soulrider> ok
<Blacken> Linux is great on the desktop...I'm not touching it when it comes to other devices, unless they come with it. :P
<soulrider> i got my CD player that reads MP3s
<soulrider> its lovely
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: should try rockbox on the ipod, way better than the default
<Acc> hello there
<soulrider> i wonder if they will make linux for the wii
<soulrider> they probably will
<soulrider> hi Acc
<Acc> can i undo a command in the console?
<Dr_willis> I bet its a only a matter of time :P
<Blacken> Linux_Galore: Never heard of it.
<graft> linux on freaking cell phones, man, that's what we need
<Blacken> Acc: No, but you can usually undo the action.
<soulrider> graft there is
<LeeJunFan> graft: it already is
<graft> cell phone platforms have the WORST software
<Blacken> Linux IS on cell phones. Or can be put on cell phones.
<soulrider> i saw a site some time ago
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: Ive put ipodlinux on my video ipod mainly because the default doesnt support "any" of the video files formats I use
* Blacken pokes his Treo.
<soulrider> that had linux for lots of phone models
<LeeJunFan> graft: motorola will be using linux a lot on new models.
<soulrider> some even come with it
<Blacken> Linux_Galore: Mine's too old to be video. :P
<graft> uhm, yeah, but your network has to support it, etc., i presume?
<Linux_Galore> Blacken: not my ipod works with anything
<Linux_Galore> now*
<soulrider> graft i dont think so
<Acc> yes, i used :   usermod -G video username ------for example, what about undoing this action?
<soulrider> probably not
<Blacken> graft: Depends on the protocols used.
<Blacken> graft: Some protocols are easier to mimic than others.
<soulrider> my nokia 3100 cantrun it :(
<soulrider> i can run java apps though
<soulrider> but no larger than 64 kb :P
<LeeJunFan> Acc: for future reference - check out gpasswd for adding users to groups ;)
<Acc> yes, i know now i made a mistake, thx
<Acc> ;)
<graft> java seems like the wrong idea for cell apps - they're already so puny, why weigh it down with all that overhead?
<soulrider> i gotta reboot to get on the installed ubuntu
<soulrider> brb
<Acc> well, is there a way of getting old grousetting back for this certain user?
<Blacken> graft: With the right optimizations (basically without the entire bloody J2SE runtime), Java isn't very big.
<Blacken> J2ME is not large.
<beans> hello everyone
<Acc> please help me :)
<Blacken> Acc: Just set it back to whatever it was before.
<Acc> i would do this, but how do i know which groups the user was in? i really do know i am an elk
<Acc> ;)
<LeeJunFan> Acc: when setting the entire list of groups then usermod IS what you'll want to use.
<Blacken> Acc: Couldn't tell you. Maybe someone else can.
<LeeJunFan> Acc: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<LeeJunFan> Acc: plus of course your username as a group
<Acc> it was not the admin-user
<Acc> was a second one, do u know the standard setting of this kind of user?
<LeeJunFan> Acc: just don't include admin or lpadmin
<Acc> ok, thk u
<LeeJunFan> unless you want them to be able to add/rem printers and such - then you want lpadmin
<Acc> ah, i see... and the username as a group is important why?
<LeeJunFan> Acc: you could probably live w/o it - but it's standard that most files are created with the users main group being their own group.
<Acc> ok
<hermes__> I need a bit of help.  I have my computer dual-booting Windows/Kubuntu and I reinstalled Windows last night w/o thinking about boot isues.  Running through a couple of recovery guides has not worked - in fact I can no longer boot to Windows either, now.  Any help would be appreciated
<jeisma> How come kubuntu won't recognize that I have a dvd in my cd drive?
<jeisma> so I need certain repositories to play dvds?
<kanak> hi
<kanak> can someone help me
<Acc> thk u very much, and the group adm, what about this?
<Acc> isn't it the shortcut for admin=
<Acc> ?
<kanak> my music files dont work
<kanak> wht do i need
<LeeJunFan> Acc: so 'sudo usermod -G [username]  -g adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner [username] 
<LeeJunFan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Blacken> hermes__: All you need to do is mount your Linux partition and run grub-install (hd0) again. That'll restore whatever settings GRUB has.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: read that link ^^
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: you also want to read the above link for restricted formats
<hermes__> Blacken:  Any instructions on that?  I'm not certain how to do that.
<altair> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://www.getautomatix.com/ ; For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<altair> kanak: automatix did that for me
<altair> kanak:  you can install videolan (vlc) too
<kanak> where can i install that?
<Acc> ok, i'll put all my trust in u and will take this as a lesson... not to use commands without absolute knowledge
<Acc> thx
<kanak> hello
<LeeJunFan> Acc: :) np.
<kanak> where can i dl videolan (
<kanak> ?
<LeeJunFan> although to learn to fix things you must first break them :)
<LeeJunFan> kanak: use adept
<altair> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<LeeJunFan> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<hermes__> Blacken:  Simply running sudo grubinstall hd0 returns the error "Could not find device for /boot:..."
<kanak> ok i did
<kanak> now wht
<Acc> learning linux from the beginning isn't as easy but i think, not giving it in will do it
<Acc> no step back to windows on this desktop
<Acc> gn8 everyone :)
<kanak> ok
<kanak> it says
<kanak> vlan
<kanak> not installed
<kanak> i clicked on request install
<kanak> now it says no install then install
<altair> kanak: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<nimnrod> whats the diference between purge and uninstall?
<LeeJunFan> really wouldn't it be easier to just install libxine-extracodecs , quit amarok, start amarok - viola - mp3's play.
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: purge erases config files, uninstall leaves them behind.
<nimnrod> so i wouldnt really free more space purging.... right?
<kanak> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kanak> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kanak> it says that when i run it in shell
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: not much.
<nimnrod> what if i installed an app and that application required some other packages but now i want to uninstall the app and also the packages that i was forced to install with it?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: only one application can be using the packaging manager at a time - you probably still have adept open.
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: there's really not a great way to do that. however deborphan can find libs that are installed but no apps depend on them.
<kanak> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<LeeJunFan> so can aptitude
<kanak> i typed
<kanak> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-esd
<nimnrod> deborphan.... and its safe to use?
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: yeah.
<nimnrod> ok.. thank you
<kanak>  make sure you have a "universe" repository activated.
<kanak> wht is that?
<kanak>  "universe" repository activated.
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: deborphan will just give you a list, there are other ones that are frontends to deborphan that will remove them for you as well, but I forget their name - adept search for deborphan will probably reveal them.
<LeeJunFan> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Acc> is there any meaning to the first small gid=123(groupname)   ? when i use id to check groups?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: see that link above.
<Acc> something as an initial group or something?
<kanak> ok
<nimnrod> how do i run deborphan?
<nimnrod> oh.. nevermind
<soulrider> hi everyone
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> but with a problem, im trying to compile something but in when i do ./configure i get an error saying that i dont have hte x includes installed
<LeeJunFan> Acc: gid= is the main group a user is in.
<LeeJunFan> which is normally the same as the username
<LeeJunFan> Acc: that's the one that's set with -g in usermod
<nimnrod> hmmm
<soulrider> i get this: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes
<nimnrod> how do i run deborphan? or how do i use it?
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: just run it - it will give you a list of libs it can remove because nothing depends on them.
<Acc> ah, ok, if i use usermod -g guest username  <<--- will then guest be the main group?
<LeeJunFan> then you can dpkg -r [packagename] 
<jeisma> I have a problem- No plugin found to handle this resource (dvd:/)
<jeisma> what do i need to do?
<Acc> or will it mess it up again?
<nimnrod> runt it from where? i dont see it anywhere... i tried a Alt+F2 deborphan but didnt work
<soulrider> LeeJunFan: any idea of what my error means ?
<LeeJunFan> or if you're brave run this for x in `deborphan` ; do dpkg -r ${x} ; done and it wil remove them all.
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: open a konsole.
<Xyz_> Hello. I installed Kubuntu from a CD i received today and chose for it to install on /dev/sda3.  It installed fine, but my computer reboots into windows.  How do I boot into Kubuntu?
<nimnrod> oh...
<nimnrod> haha.. sorry thank you
<LeeJunFan> nimnrod: btw - I don't really recommend running deborphan as listed above - better to manually review what it's going to do.
<Xyz_> (grub ran, but i'm not sure what it did..)
<nimnrod> what do u mean?
<LeeJunFan> soulrider: you need to install the -dev packages for xorg
<LeeJunFan> !xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.0-0ubuntu45 (dapper), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<soulrider> ohh ok, thanks!
<miyako> ok, I have kind of a dumb question, but I'm using this application and it lists the shortcut keys as "super + <whatever>"...what is the super key?
<jeisma> I have a xine error on Kafeeine Player - 'no plugin found to handle this resouce (dvd:/) what plugin do i download?
<LeeJunFan> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html  Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: ^^
<jeisma> i have libdvd css LeeJunFan
<Acc> LeeJunFan: ah, ok, if i use usermod -g guest username  <<--- will then guest be the main group? or will this mess it up again ?
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: did you install from adept or apt-get? those are neutered because of copyright issues.
<jeisma> i got them from adept and installed from the terminal using the sudo command LeeJunFan
<kanak> ok
<kanak> i installed vlan
<jeisma> LeeJunFan what do i need to do then?
<Xyz_> anyone know where i could get help for this booting problem? :)
<kanak> so now i should be bale to listen to mp3?
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: follow the instructions in that link above.
<kanak> it still not working
<LeeJunFan> Acc: guest will be the main group, it shouldn't touch -G
<kanak> why isn't it still working?
<LeeJunFan> Acc: as long as you don't specify -G it won't overwrite the minor list of groups.
<kanak> it says Vlan installed
<Acc> i'm getting nearer the -G problem, thx again and good night (seriously) *g
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: that restricted formats page has info on all that too.
<LeeJunFan> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: would it be easier if i downloaded totem movie player and got all the stuff for that instead?
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: cause i already did that stuff
<kanak> anyone tehre?
<kanak> plz someone help me
<orient2000> Xyz did you install linux on the same HD with windows?
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: you already ran sudo  /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh ?
<jeisma> LeeJunFan yes
<LeeJunFan> kanak: here's what I recommend, open konsole, run 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs', use amarok to play mp3's.
<kanak> k
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: hrm, not sure what the issue is then, I've installed my libdvdcss from source.
<kanak> thx
<kanak> its done
<kanak> now it hsould work?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: amarok should play mp3's if that library is installed.
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: did i not install from source?
<rod> hi, i'm having problems with kubuntu not shutting down on my laptop.  when i try it kde dissapears and i see the kubuntu screen (with the progress bar at 0) and it stops there.  i looked at the syslog and the last message is just that it's trying to shutdown, can anyone give me clues for other places to look to help solve this problem?  cheers.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: if amarok was already running when you installed then you must first quit amarok.
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: I compiled mine, I'm really not sure what that script does :(
<LeeJunFan> I just know it's worked for others.
<kanak> nothing happend
<kanak> it says playlist finished
<kanak> wen i clikc play
<kanak> on the bottom it says no tracks turned to be on or something
<oheard> kanak: Amarok?
<kanak> retuerned to be interserd
<kanak> yes
<kanak> i am trying to listen from a cd
<LeeJunFan> kanak: mp3's on a CD?
<kanak> yeah i think so
<kanak> no they wav
<delusions> hi everybody, sorry its my first time with kubuntu and dont have much time to search, i couldnt find alsaconf, what do i need to install ?
<oheard> kanak: run "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs" konsole.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: is this just a regular music CD that will play in any old player?
<kanak> ok
<LeeJunFan> oheard: I've already had him do that, they aren't mp3's.
<oheard> Fair enough.
<kanak> ok
<kanak> it says
<kanak> E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodec
<LeeJunFan> although: [21:41]  <kanak> so now i should be bale to listen to mp3?    --- kind of tossed me in the wrong direction :-/
<oheard> delusions: if you search google for "alsaconf" it's one of the first results.
<kanak> ohh srry
<kanak> well i can't listen to any music...
<kanak> :(
<oheard> kanak: s on the end of codecs.
<kanak> so whts does this mean
<kanak> k
<delusions> oheard: so i should compile it by hand?
<oheard> delusions: I'm not sure which package it's in so it might be worth it.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: you should be able to listen to a normal music CD w/o any extra packages.
<kanak> Reading package lists... Done
<kanak> Building dependency tree... Done
<kanak> libxine-extracodecs is already the newest version.
<kanak> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: after i do that command in the terminal for the libdvdcss or whatever, should I restart my computer?
<oheard> kanak: because of patent issues the ubuntu developers can't ship kubuntu with mp3 support, that package adds it. :-)
<oheard> kanak: since installing that have to restarted amarok?
<delusions> interesting, i installed alsa releated everything but theres no alsaconf :)
<LeeJunFan> oheard: it's a music CD.
<delusions> oheard: thanks for help,
<oheard> LeeJunFan: you can never be too sure.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: go to multimedia in your k-menu and run kscd
<kanak> k
<oheard> I need to sleep, night.
<kanak> ok now wht
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: no, you should not ever have to reboot linux unless you re-install a new kernel.
<kanak> click play?
<kanak> its playing
<kanak> can't hear anthing
<LeeJunFan> kanak: :)
<kanak> anything*
<jeisma> jeisma: ha, i reboot often because my computer freezes up often
<LeeJunFan> kanak: check your volumes.
<jeisma> oops
<kanak> its readign from CD
<kanak> i can hear sound
<kanak> when i clicked the backspace on teh shell
<kanak> the lound error noice
<kanak> so i know my sound works
<kanak> but music dont workk
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: your computer freezes up often? with linux?
<kanak> where is my voulume controls?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: there's other volume controls for things like CD and PCM
<kanak> ok
<kanak> where can i access that
<LeeJunFan> kanak: there should be a speaker in your task tray, click that, then click the mixer button.
<kanak> ok
<kanak> ok
<kanak> only one green light
<kanak> well 2 are one
<kanak> master
<kanak> and pcm
<kanak> those are green
<LeeJunFan> kanak: that's probably all you need, check input for CD, make sure that's up and green.
<kanak> light up
<kanak> ok
<kanak> cd icon
<kanak> also has green
<LeeJunFan> kanak: is volume up on it?
<kanak> on the bootm
<kanak> the CD
<kanak> is not on
<LeeJunFan> kanak: that's okay - that one doesn't need to be.
<kanak> now its red and grren
<kanak> ok
<kanak> the green is on
<kanak> only for cd icon
<LeeJunFan> kanak: how old is your cdrom drive/computer?
<LeeJunFan> your drive may not support DAO, digital audio extraction.
<kanak> computer is new
<kanak> i have win xp pro on otehr hd
<kanak> wht about the switches?
<kanak> anything important in there?
<kanak> i am getting a lot of staic form my speakers tho
<LeeJunFan> kanak: try this in kscd. see the extras button at the bottom right corner? click it - go to properties.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: err, configure kscd
<kanak> k
<kanak> now hwt
<LeeJunFan> in the cd device section, checkmark direct digital playback
<kanak> under music for aloow music
<kanak> its not chcked
<LeeJunFan> in the select audio device put /dev/cdrom
<kanak> checked
<kanak> alow encoding..
<LeeJunFan> kanak: don't worry about that.
<kanak> ok
<LeeJunFan> kanak: after you check digital playback and put /dev/cdrom in device hit ok, then try playing your CD.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: also do you have more than one CD drive?
<kanak> yes
<kanak> 2
<kanak> dvd
<kanak> and cdw
<LeeJunFan> any luck playing?
<kanak> so i click use direct digital playback?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: yeah, and put /dev/cdrom in the device to use.
<_pdd> df
<LeeJunFan> there's always the possibility it's trying to use the wrong drive.
<kanak> u mean put the cd in the drive?
<kanak> ok i did that do i clikc ok?
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<LeeJunFan> then try playing.
<kanak> wht should i put for selse audio divice?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: /dev/cdrom
<kanak> ok
<kanak> then ok?
<LeeJunFan> try to play.
<kanak> uyes
<kanak> yes
<kanak> thx so much
<kanak> works
<kanak> woot
<LeeJunFan> kanak: cool - you're welcome.
<kanak> wht if i want to play music from a Removeable usb drive?
<kanak> like a mp3 player
<kanak> will it still work?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: for that you use amarok
<kanak> k
<LeeJunFan> kanak: and since you've installed the libxine-extracodecs already - that should just work.
<kanak> lets see
<LeeJunFan> so I guess that diversion wasn't in vein :)
<kanak> nope
<kanak> i clikc actions
<LeeJunFan> kanak: nope it wont' play?
<kanak> play mdiea
<kanak> picked file
<kanak> click play it says finished playlist or soemthing
<LeeJunFan> is it an mp3 or a wma?
<kanak> on the bottom it says no playlist were returned to be inserted
<kanak> mp3
<kanak> now it says no tracks
<rjian> hello can anyone help me.. im using Ubuntu i want to change it to kubuntu?? is it possible to shift or upgrade it using cds of kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: don't know that error but it sounds like it was looking for a playlist and didn't find one.
<kanak> but i click on a file
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: is it fine that when i try and install from adept, and it gets to the point where it's "Downloading..." is it it ok if it's there for a long time?
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: because it's been like that for 10min now
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: no - hit the details button and see if it shows anything.
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: it may be waiting for user input.
<sync350> What should I do about this: when I play a mpeg video in most of my video players, I can watch the video fine, but there is no sound.
<LeeJunFan> kanak: try just browsing to a file with konqueror (click the usb drive icon on your desktop) and brows to an mp3 file and try to open it from there.
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: thats what is shows.. its at 35% and it under details it says all the packages that were selected and unpacked and then the last line says "Downloading..."
<rjian> can anyone help me?
<LeeJunFan> kanak: it will probably open with kaffeine by default but it should play, you should be able to right click and choose amarok under open with.
<jeisma> LeeJunFan: and before it says "Downloading..." it says Setting up flashplugin-nonfree
<LeeJunFan> rjian: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kanak> works
<kanak> now woot
<kanak> wierd
<kanak> a sec a go didn't work
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: how many packages did you select?
<kanak> thx again
<kanak> one question
<rjian> leeJunFan: i dont have internet connection.. i only have cd's it is possible??
<kanak> how do i install firefox.. i did wht it say i got lost
<kanak> i dled it
<kanak> its in my home folder
<LeeJunFan> kanak: sudo apt-get install firefox
<jeisma> LeeJunFan it sas it selected and unpacked 6 packages
<Blacken> kanak: sudo apt-get install firefox
<sync350> rjian: how are you on IRC without internet connection?
<kanak> lol
<kanak> wow simple
<rjian> sync250 im using different computer..
<sync350> ah
<kanak> how do i makea new fodler on my desktop?
<kanak> foudn it
<kanak> nvm
<rjian> i want to upgrade Ubuntu to kubuntu without using cds it is possible??
<sync350> yes
<sync350> !google kubuntu
<rjian> can anyone teach me how??????
<Dr_willis> trivial.. and mentioned in the faq/kubuntu web site :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> rjian: it is if you have internet connection
<sync350> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. To downgrade your version of kubuntu to an older version see: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=609.0
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sync350> go to those links
<Dr_willis> and ya got them both.
<kanak> ok
<jeisma> What's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<kanak> i am doing the sudo apt-get install firefox
<sync350> o... hehe, Dr_willis's way is easier
<sync350> kubuntu is kde, ubuntu uses gnome
<kanak> will it appear in my k panel?
<kanak> udner Ineter?
<kanak> Internet*
<jeisma> what is the different beween kde and gnome?
<kanak> Firefox?
<LeeJunFan> why the !#$ would anyone downgrade kubuntu?
<sync350> two different desktop environments
<sync350> !gnome
<kanak> ok its done
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<sync350> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<kanak> now hwt?
<Dr_willis> yes it makes an icon in the menus
<kanak> i dont see firefox there?
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: gnome is well... hrm.... just use KDE it rocks.
<sync350> anyway, anyone got any info on my mpeg problem?
<jeisma> ha ok
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: gnome hides a lot of useful features in the name of being non-confusing for windows converts, kde doesn't do that so much.
<kanak> how do i run firefox now?
<kanak> i dont see it under Internet tab in k panel
<Dr_willis> the menus aint refreshed yet..
<LeeJunFan> jeisma: so gnome may not overwhelm so many people, but then I find gnome lacking a lot of things I like.
<kanak> how do i do that?
<Dr_willis> thers some command to do it.. or just log out of kde and back in.
<Dr_willis> or just run firefox from, a terminal or alt-f2
<LeeJunFan> kanak: alt-f2 then kbuildsyscoca
<LeeJunFan> kbuildsycoca
<Dr_willis> i never can reamber  kbuildsyscoca
<LeeJunFan> not sys - sry
<kanak> ok i did that
<kanak> nothing happend
<kanak> kbuildsycoca
<LeeJunFan> kanak: now check under internet in menu
<kanak> woot
<kanak> haha
<kanak> thx
<kanak> i love u guys
<kanak> i am learning so much
<Martijn81> Dr_willis: perhaps tab type completion can help you
<LeeJunFan> kanak: the reason for that is firefox package is not KDE smart so it doesn't cause menu refresh when it installs as installing kde apps will.
<sync350> What should I do about this: when I play a mpeg video in most of my video players, I can watch the video fine, but there is no sound.
<kanak> ohh
<Dr_willis> I cant even rember the first letters. :P
<Dr_willis> thats just one of those commands ive rarely (never?) needed.
* Dr_willis checks the man pages
<Dr_willis> kbuildsycoca  Rebuilds the system configuration cache
<kanak> ok
<kanak> i installed this prgram
<Dr_willis> at least the name makes a LITTLE sence now.
<Dr_willis> :)
<kanak> how can i run it without using shell?
<kanak> where would it be?
<Dr_willis> run what?
<kanak> i aalready ran it in shell
<kanak> its called
<kanak> byond
<kanak> it used for makign games
<kanak> hosting games
<Dr_willis> make a launcher for it on the panel.
<kanak> its like c++
<Dr_willis> or desktop
<kanak> its free
<kanak> how?
<soulrider> damn, im trying to compile something and i get this
<soulrider>  error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.So, check this please and use another prefix!
<soulrider> i cant find any KDE header packages :/
<kanak> also wht is the command ot install aim?
<soulrider> theres no AIM
<soulrider> but you can use Kopete
<kanak> i am using that
<kanak> it sucks
<kanak> lol
<soulrider> or you can also install GAIM, its like kopete
<kanak> no sound
<kanak> i can't send file
<kanak> on aim site
<kanak> it says there is linux version of aim
<kanak> http://aim.com
<soulrider> cant visit it now
<soulrider> download it then
<LeeJunFan> !kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6.2 (dapper), package size 5068 kB, installed size 16980 kB
<Kr4t05> kanak: It sucks, use kopete
<soulrider> see if they ahve a .deb package
<kanak> ok
<kanak> whts command for it
<kanak> kopete
<LeeJunFan> kanak: it should be installed on your system under internet menu.
<LeeJunFan> or, maybe it says it's optional but I think it's default in kubuntu-desktop.
<kanak> i am using it
<kanak> but
<kanak> how much i dont hear sound
<kanak> when someone ims me and stuff
<kanak> and i can't send file and stuff like on aim....
<kanak> can u do that for on kopete
<ubuntu> Hello, I need a favor urgent, pls, my ubuntu doen-t start :( I got this error : failed server X, the graphic interfaz
<ubuntu> what can I do
<ubuntu> i got all my docs there
<Dr_willis> the official AIM by the AIM guys - is very out of date.
<Dr_willis> gaim is a much better program
<Blacken> Dr_willis: Haha, yeah. AIM is a joke.
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  reconfgigure your X server? have you ever had that system working?
<ubuntu> Drwillis: yes some hours ago
<kanak> how do i use gaim then?
<Dr_willis> Ubugtu,  and wht did you that broke it? what video card ya got anyway?
<Dr_willis> kanak,  install it.. and run it
<ubuntu> Drwillis: I have  a ATI intel I guess
<kanak> k
<ubuntu> Drwillis: how can I install it
<kanak> with gaim
<kanak> can i use my aim sn?
<kanak> nice
<kanak> i like it
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> follow the ati guides there ubuntu  and install the fglrx drivers..    and the term 'ATI Intel' cant be right.. since they are 2 different companies. :P
<Dr_willis> lspci -> will show what cards are on your system
<otaku-san> Anyone know of any good FTP Clients for Linux?
<Dr_willis> ftp in the console, mc, gftp,  dozens of them,
<Dr_willis> the file managers can even access ftp sites
<Dr_willis> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<otaku-san> hmmmm...heard of gftp
<otaku-san> konqueror does FTP?
<Dr_willis> gnomes file manager can access ftp sites directly.. as can konqueror
<otaku-san> ya nautilus
<otaku-san> I think I heard that
<otaku-san> ....somewhere
<Dr_willis> 'remote places' -> system:/remote  add network folder --> ftp
<otaku-san> hmmmm I'm just trying to send files from my comp to a hosting server
<Dr_willis> konqeror can do it
<otaku-san> ....might go to slow....it crawls for some reason..when firefox goes fast
<otaku-san> the connection that is
<soulrider> im trying to compile something and i get this error
<otaku-san> it's kinda odd....Opera goes fast...Firefox...but Konqueror goes to dialup
<soulrider> error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!
<otaku-san> whoa make sure to pastebin it
<soulrider> any ideas?
<otaku-san> ok it's small
<soulrider> ;)
<soulrider> Opera rocks
<otaku-san> ........hmmm that error is familiar
<Dr_willis> You did install the kde developer packages?
<otaku-san> I think that means you need more repos...what are you trying to down?
<otaku-san> I mean compile
<kanak> ok
<soulrider> rpppoek
<soulrider> rppppoek
<otaku-san> .....thats a lot of p's
<kanak> so how do i make  a launcher for it on the panel or desktop for a program i installed
<soulrider> so my dad can connect to our dsl more easily
<kanak> and ran with shell
<otaku-san> ahhh
<kanak> http://byond.com
<kanak> itsa great site
<kanak> for gaming
<Dr_willis> right click and look at the menus
<kanak> people make games and u can also play games
<kanak> its free
<otaku-san> ....thats spammin man
<Dr_willis> This aint ROcket Surgery. :P its rather logical.
<otaku-san> rocket surgery? ;)
<otaku-san> I thought rocket science or brain surgery!  heheh ;p
<soulrider> so, otaku-sanany ideas ?
<kanak> itsa exe file
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> wtf are ya doing with a .exe file?
<kanak> wll
<kanak> well
<soulrider> !easysource
<kanak> its not a exe
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kanak> its weird
<otaku-san> soulrider: first, how does your repos float...I mean how many do you have?
<kanak> i unziped it
<kanak> ran it
<soulrider> its a fresh install
<kanak> after i unzip theres 3 things
<kanak> Dream Seeker
<soulrider> and i just enabled universe
<kanak> Dream Maker
<Dr_willis> ran what?  executables under liniux do NOT have .exe on the end
<kanak> Dream Deaemon
<otaku-san> soulrider: ok then you need more repos
<kanak> used for fidd things
<kanak> i used DreamDAemon to host my server
<kanak> its hostign right now
<kanak> i only know how to use those prograsm using shell
<soulrider> but i wanna compile :/
<otaku-san> soulrider: let me get you a cool tut that gets more repos for u
<kanak> on windows its just click
<kanak> Seeker is used to play it
<kanak> but u can't play it on shell
<kanak> lol
<otaku-san> soulrider: compiling needs repos!
<kanak> no pic
<kanak> i dont know how u can just run it so u can see the game...
<kanak> http://byond.com
<Dr_willis> I think youve managed to confuse everyone here.
<otaku-san> soulrider: whats up is that the app your trying to compile is missing a little something
<kanak> LOL
<kanak> sorry
<kanak> http://games.byond.com/hub/Kanak/DragonballZen
<kanak> this is the site
<kanak> for my game
<kanak> you need to downalod byond
<kanak> the linux version
<kanak> and then use DreamSeeker to play/join games
<kanak> gibve it a try
<kanak> :)
<kanak> itsa 2d game
<kanak> this is the only reason i installed linux... just to host the game
<kanak> i was using windows before for past 3 years
<kanak> it sucks on windows lol
<otaku-san> soulrider: so you have to find that little....god theres a word for the thing I'm talking about....but go ahead and get these repos on the box...always good to have repos
<kanak> i used linux shell servers before but i dotn have that much moeny anymore to pay monhtly for a shell
<otaku-san> soulrider: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=545.0
<otaku-san> soulrider: then search in the file your trying to compile for a ReadMe...or install guide...it may have your missing bit
<otaku-san> soulrider: the bad thing about compiling is that you need (just remembered the word) packages here...and packages there
<soulrider> yeabut
<otaku-san> hence compiling
<soulrider> immissigna  package
<soulrider> and i dont know whic one it is
<otaku-san> ya
<soulrider> i compiled it before on ym pc
<soulrider> with no problems
<soulrider> and the readme doesnt really say anything
<vilefridge> quick question-  Let's say I have Windows previously installed on hda and just Kubuntu installed on hdb.  Where did the bootloader go? hda or hdb?
<otaku-san> ...that means you had the package and your dads install doesn't
<otaku-san> oh man I saw the answer to this not to long ago
<otaku-san> .....hold on
<otaku-san> you mean two seperate drives? or partitions
<kbee> vilefridge: do you get the grub menu?
<vilefridge> otaku-san: two separate drives
<Dr_willis> DreamDaemon
<Dr_willis> DreamDaemon: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vilefridge> kbee: yeah, It's just a hypothetical question
<otaku-san> vilefridge: If I'm not mistaken....it goes on the kubuntu side
<vilefridge> Just want to know which drive it would go to, by default
<Dr_willis> I think you can give up on that for now...  they got it  compiled with a different lib version it seems.
<kbee> vilefridge: it will probably go on the  hdb  by default
<vilefridge> thanks otaku-san, kbee :)
<otaku-san> vilefridge: no prob
<otaku-san> soulrider: check the site
<otaku-san> of the file your compiling
<otaku-san> search the package name it's self on google
<soulrider> i did
<soulrider> and i seem to ave all of the requirements
<soulrider> http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php?content=rppppoek
<otaku-san> hmmmm...this is odd
<otaku-san> post the question again...we have new blood
<otaku-san> hehehe ;)
<otaku-san> the answer is there...I've hit this roadblock before...I just can't remember
<otaku-san> Ahh off that topic...whats a good something on Kubuntu to change .wav format to mp3 or ogg
<otaku-san> .wav on Amarok has a habit of cutting a few seconds into the beginning of the song...mp3 and ogg don't
<otaku-san> make that wma
<jo3y> hi
<otaku-san> not .wav
<jo3y> so if i use synaptic to install apache and perl and all that
<jo3y> where is it stored
<jo3y> what directory?
<jo3y> (anyone from northeast oregon in here?)
<jo3y> no one?
<jo3y> uses synaptic?
<otaku-san> I haven't dabbled in synaptic too much
<Jucato> probably no one here who's familiar with apache/perl
<otaku-san> .....hmmm perl is kinda a background app
<jo3y> well i guess its built in to simplify installation of packages on ubuntu
<Jucato> because whatever package manager you use (Synaptic, Adept, apt-get, etc), they will all be placed in the same location
<jo3y> its not just apache and perl and such
<otaku-san> if you make a perl script it'll just work
<jo3y> theres a ton of installable apps
<Jucato> Synaptic isn't built in in Kubuntu
<jo3y> oh
<otaku-san> use Adept
<jo3y> apt-get Adept :D
<jo3y> jk
<jo3y> kinda
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: long time no see?
<Jucato> Synaptic (Ubuntu) == Adept (Kubuntu)
<otaku-san> I was wondering
<jo3y> thank you Jucato
<Jucato> jo3y: I'm not familiar where apache or perl would be placed,  since I'm not sure if they're like ordinary programs/executables
<jo3y> I think theyre more like services
<jo3y> this is my first day on ubuntu
<jo3y> well linux too ^_^
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Hey hey hey :) ^_^
<Jucato> sorry, no clue... :(
<jo3y> is kubuntu cool?
<otaku-san> Jucato: Perl is kinda like Wine...in that you don't see it until you have an app that uses it..
<jo3y> for some reason, konversation sends me here by default
<Dr_willis> Huh?
* Dr_willis gives up on byond.
<DaSkreech> jo3y: Only if you like cool stuff :)
<otaku-san> jo3y: is it cool?  Course it's cool
<jo3y> hey!
<Jucato> jo3y: hm.. are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jo3y> i like cool stuff!!
<Dr_willis> Perl is a scripting language. Plain and simple. :P
<jo3y> the former
<jo3y> ubuntu
<Dr_willis> perl is very handy to learn and learn to use. :)
<DaSkreech> jo3y: I suggest you get the Live CD and try it out for a while to see how much Kool you kan handle
<otaku-san> Dr_willis: I like your logic...straight to the core...not to mention another Perl fan
<jo3y> im a php guy myself, but i still want cgi support :)
<jo3y> mm i like live cds
<DaSkreech> jo3y: If you like I can show you how to get Konversation to send you to #Ubuntu
<jo3y> Thank you very much, but is that channel on this server?
<DaSkreech> Yes it is
<Jucato> actually it's #ubuntu
<jo3y> i got it, but thank you
<DaSkreech> You can Klick on the blue word #ubuntu to see :)
<jo3y> nice people...
<Dr_willis> Check the Server settings - normally they got an autojoin settings.
* otaku-san cries over stupid webdesigner desicion....I used ASP instead of PHP
* DaSkreech winks at Jucato
<Dr_willis> i tend to use xchat.
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Why was that stupid?
<otaku-san> whoo hoo xchater too
<Dr_willis> im using xcaht 2.4 :P
<jo3y> well, im not a complete newb, i was just wondering why a fresh ubuntu install would got to #kubuntu as opposed to #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> 2.6 sucks
<jo3y> I tried to install bitchx but failed
<DaSkreech> jo3y: It's the App
<Dr_willis> how did it 'fail' ?
<jo3y> roger that
<DaSkreech> It expects KDE so it assumes you probably want #kubuntu
<Jucato> I'm more puzzled why a fresh Ubuntu install would have Konversation installed?
<jo3y> hahaha
<DaSkreech> Me too
<DaSkreech>  :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  me also
* jo3y shrugs
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: well I am probably 1 going to use more stuff that needs PHP over ASP...and PHP is open source...ASP in Microsoft
<otaku-san> forget the 1 hehehe
<jo3y> well, I looked up how to install bitchx... im not familiar with the associated shell commands
<jo3y> and it said to use synaptic to get it
<jo3y> but bitchx is not listed
<Jucato> XChat would be installed in Kubuntu by default right?
<Jucato> er.. s/Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<otaku-san> Jucato: no
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: Ok two good reasons :)
<jo3y> it is on my ubuntu
<otaku-san> Jucato: had to get a repo and then apt get it
<jo3y> i just recognized the K scheme from using Suse
<Jucato> otaku-san: made an error. I meant Ubuntu
<otaku-san> I'm on Kubuntu
<otaku-san> Hahahaha
<jo3y> so how is kubuntu different than ubuntu
<otaku-san> ok
<jo3y> kde?
<Jucato> jo3y: yes
<Dr_willis> one is kde one is gnome.
<otaku-san> lots actually...kinda suprising
<jo3y> thank you
<Dr_willis> :)
<jo3y> and those are... gui's?
<otaku-san> no DI
<DaSkreech> jo3y: It's in Universe you have to enable it
<Dr_willis> "Desktop enviroments"
<otaku-san> E
<Jucato> desktop environments, to be exact. but yeah you could call them GUI's
<otaku-san> DE
<DaSkreech> !universe > jo3y
<jo3y> no that makes more sense
<Dr_willis> nah - gui is too generic a term. :P
<Oellinas> hello
<jo3y> :D
<otaku-san> hello
<jo3y> welllllllll
<Oellinas> is there someone with asus desktop or anyway with intel i915 chipset?
<DaSkreech> jo3y: Got Ubotu's PM?
<Oellinas> *laptop
<otaku-san> ......asus is a mobo company....
<jo3y> im a web developer from northeast oregon, and I asked around and heard that ubuntu was a good os to start on nix, especially given that I want to run a webserver etc on it
<jo3y> i was already familiar with debian as well
<Oellinas> i have a laptop from asus anyway
<otaku-san> actually have a friend who runs a nice server off of Fedora
<jo3y> DaSkreech: yup
<Oellinas> i have problem with audio card
<DaSkreech> jo3y: ok use it to add Universe to your repos Might as well as add Multiverse
<otaku-san> Oellinas: sorry I can't help...I have neither
* jo3y gets dizzy
<jo3y> welllllllll
<jo3y> I'm going to look for a kubuntu iso
<DaSkreech> try http://www.kubuntu.org
<Jucato> jo3y: main, restricted, universe, multiverse are sort of the counterparts of Debian's free and non-free sections
<otaku-san> it's a big list...make sure you know your architech
<Dr_willis> Yea - they really need to clarify the names a bit.. but tooo late for that.
<Dr_willis> :P
<Jucato> heh
<jo3y> haha, clicked links open in SCREEM
<jo3y> this is nothing like mirc/win
<jo3y> :D
<jo3y> is kde better than gnome
<otaku-san> hehehehe
<DaSkreech> ONly if you like Kool stuff :)
<otaku-san> thats an old arguement
<jo3y> i mean, what makes it better
<jo3y> im not arguiing :D
<DaSkreech> jo3y: Preference
<otaku-san> HAhahaha
<jo3y> I just wanna be the coolest without all the effort
<otaku-san> hmmmmm....KDE
<Jucato> heh... "coolest
<DaSkreech> You can argue about it endlessly but in the end it's what you like
<jo3y> Suse is KDE, yes?
<Jucato> heh... "coolest" and "better" are very subjective
<DaSkreech> With least effort may = Gnome :)
<jo3y> yeah its gotta be
<DaSkreech> They make a lot of default decsiosns so you don't have to
<jo3y> i really liked suse
<jo3y> and this ubuntu seems pretty limited with regard to visuals
<DaSkreech> LIke the ((^3956*%@)) screensaver >_<
* otaku-san starts dueling DaSkreech for the better DE
<vilefridge> otaku-san, kbee: earlier, I asked a question regarding having Windows previously installed on hda and Kubuntu installed on hdb.    It was stated that GRUB would default to hdb.    If hdb was removed, would hda have the ability to still boot Windows?  Or does Windows now rely on the bootloader on hdb?
<Jucato> SUSE uses KDe by default, afaik
<otaku-san> vilefridge: ya
<DaSkreech> otaku-san: E
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<jo3y> i think so to Jucato
<jo3y> now, if for some reason I wanted to use kde with ubuntu, would i be able?
<jo3y> I think I have a ton of reading to do
<DaSkreech> jo3y: how did you install Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> jo3y,  of course
<vilefridge> otaku-san: hrmm..  Windows should still boot if the Kubuntu drive is gone?
<Dr_willis> trivial easy
<otaku-san> yes
<mkquist> vilefridge - i believe that would cause a grub error
<DaSkreech> The Desktop CD or the alternate Cd?
<jo3y> I mounted an iso on one of my xp machines, burned a live/install cd, and popped it in another computer
<jo3y> desktop?
<jo3y> yeah im pretty sure
<DaSkreech> Was it a live Cd or did it just install?
<Dr_willis> Mounted?
<otaku-san> vilefridge: because BIOs whould automatically take over and boot up Windows
<jo3y> it started as a live cd
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :(
<otaku-san> would*
<jo3y> which actually messed up constantly on an ibm i tried to install to
<Dr_willis> so all this is to say.. You got Ubuntu Installed from the Live CD.
<jo3y> YES!
<jo3y> thats it :)
<jo3y> how long does the Shipit thing take
* Dr_willis pummles jo3y  with the +4 sword of Obscufication.
<Dr_willis> Shipit can take Months...
<otaku-san> DaSkreech: your tactics are pitiful...only shows us over with KDE are better ;p
<Jucato> a month at least
<vilefridge> otaku-san: thanks!
<otaku-san> jo3y: took it about 2 months to get to me
<otaku-san> vilefridge: no problem, man.
<jo3y> Can I offer them at my computer shop?
<otaku-san> yes
<Dr_willis> I still aint got my warty cds! :P
* DaSkreech wonders where SeerofSouls is :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Hahahaahaha
<otaku-san> hehehe
<Dr_willis> jo3y,  they are gpl'ed copy and give them away to everyone on the block.
* beefsprocket wonders if anyone is having issues with amarok's collection browser not working?
<DaSkreech> jo3y: I assume you downloaded the Live CD Ubuntu ISO?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: why not ask Hawkwind :P
<otaku-san> jo3y: it is highly suggested...and pushed that you do
<jo3y> you assume correctly mr DaSkreech
<otaku-san> where is that dude?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind
<Dr_willis> so whts the problem? :P lol
<DaSkreech> well download the Kubuntu ISO and try it :)
<Hawkwind> ?
<jo3y> im on my way
<DaSkreech>  I normally keep an alternate CD around
<otaku-san> HAhaha he appeared!!!
<Jucato> he's been here all along :P
* otaku-san gives Hawkwind bro hug
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: We were having a KDE/GNOME match
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I've been here watching the whole time.  Even saw you post a link to the sources.list on my LFD forums :P
<Dr_willis> or install ubuntu, then sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech>  I brought E and the word pitiful came up :)
<otaku-san> KDE rules
<Jucato> heh
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: They just don't know better since they are whipped by KDE
<otaku-san> Hahahaha
<Jucato> in my book E doesn't qualify as a full DE yet... but it's almost there :P
<jo3y> soooooooooooooooo
<Hawkwind> http://SeerOfSouls.com/screenshots/Hawkwind17.png  <~~Today's screenshot
<otaku-san> I said DE first
<jo3y> i should use the alternate install cd if I want to install on another machine with about 128 of ram?
<DaSkreech> jo3y: I keep an alternate CD around so that I can install any of the *untu's
<DaSkreech> jo3y: Yeah it's good for that as well
<Jucato> jo3y: yes, but running Kubuntu or Ubuntu on that much ram might not be a good idea
<soulrider> otaku-san: im on my pc now, and i cant seem to eb balke to cpmile the program
<jo3y> elite
<soulrider> although ive done it before
<jo3y> I really do want to offer k/ubuntu to people with shitty computers
<otaku-san> so your trying to compile again?
<Jucato> hm... try typing that again soulrider, without the typos?
<Hawkwind> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jo3y> to revive < 500mhz's
<DaSkreech> Might want to try Xubuntu  :)
<otaku-san> and it's not working
<jo3y> oops
<jo3y> another one?!?!
<Jucato> jo3y: you might want to try lighter alternatives like Xubuntu (or even Fluxbuntu)
<jo3y> lemme guess
<jo3y> x windows?
<Jucato> Xubuntu is Ubuntu using Xfce
<otaku-san> no
<otaku-san> xcfe
<jo3y> oh
<otaku-san> xfce
<otaku-san> .......
<soulrider> damn
<otaku-san> I'm so sad
<soulrider> i didnt see y made so many typ0s
<jo3y> is it faster or anything?
<soulrider> ok, heres hte thing
<Jucato> Fluxbuntu uses Fluxbox. but Xubuntu is a bit more official
<DaSkreech> yeah it is
<Dr_willis> x windows ? gesh.. :P
<soulrider> im trying to compile something on my dads computer right
<soulrider> but it wont compile
<otaku-san> ya
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> so i came to mine and try to compile it here
<unix_infidel> what are you rying to compile.
<DaSkreech> GLBunutu >_<
<soulrider> because i already did it before
<jo3y> my phlak livecd has a ton of DE's
<soulrider> but i happen to get the same error
<soulrider> rppppoek
<Dr_willis> windowmakerbutunu
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: help.... you saw his error....it's so familiar...I just can't place it
<Jucato> soulrider: have you isntalled everything that's needed to compile on your dad's computer?
<otaku-san> he says yes
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Did you install build-essential ?
<otaku-san> or did
<soulrider> of course
<soulrider> in fact
<soulrider> i already compiled that thing on this PC
<Dr_willis> install it weice!
<soulrider> but i cant compile it now
<Dr_willis> Twice. :P
<jo3y> thanks for all your help guys
<soulrider> http://segfaultskde.berlios.de/index.php?content=rppppoek
<unix_infidel> sure you did a build-dep?
<soulrider> thast the program
<otaku-san> weice is nice
<jo3y> I'm coming back when I have more probs :D
<soulrider> heres the error i get
<soulrider> i have never gotten it before
<otaku-san> jo3y: hehehe good luck
<DaSkreech> jo3y: Hope never to see you agian then :-)
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: your running off of Enlite right?
<soulrider> checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix
<soulrider> thats what i get
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: was thinking of changing...but can you change it from that gold colored kicker?
<otaku-san> so silly really
<Jucato> soulrider: I think you need kde-devel for that?
<soulrider> im installing it now and see if it fixes the problem actually
<soulrider> lets hope it does
<soulrider> i managed to convince my dad to use kubuntu
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: I'm running E17, yes.  The gold color can be gold, silver, or invisible.  Or I have some themes that I've made about 12 color choices
<soulrider> so i MUST get him this program
* Jucato looooves Elpanel.... :P
<otaku-san> soulrider: I'll cross my finger for ya
<Jucato> I'll cross whatever fingers I have available :P
<soulrider> thanks ^^
<soulrider> its not funny to type with crossed fingers
<soulrider> youll end up making as many typ0s as me ::P
<DaSkreech> KDE4 shoudl be buildable on Edgy Right?
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: the second thing...is I'm a bit scared of changing over to another DE.....I mean after installing Kubuntu you would think something like a DE would be simple
<soulrider> i ahte going into windows and not having Katapult
<soulrider> its so annoying
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: E17 is *not* a DE though.  It's wm so it's far from a DE like KDE or Gnome
<Jucato> soulrider: heh there's something just a bit better than Katapult in Windows...
<Jucato> yay! glad Hawkwind agrees with me on that one :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: fdisk?
<DaSkreech> There are TWO De's
<soulrider> Jucato: what  thing
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: ahhh it sits more on top and still lets programs from other DEs work?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: There are 3 actually
<otaku-san> instead of taking over kinda?
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: KDE, Gnome and Xfce is actually a DE
<Jucato> soulrider, DaSkreech: Launchy
<DaSkreech> When did it get promoted?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: hm... since the beginning of this year?
<DaSkreech> As far as I know XFCE was a heavy WM
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: You can run any app in any de/wm you want.  They are de/wm dependant at all.  I run KDE apps all the time here
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Years ago
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nah
<Hawkwind> Soetime last year when 4.0 was released actually
<DaSkreech> What programs are dependent on XFCE?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: for one, Xfce doesn't rely on GNOME or KDE stuff
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: How about like Xfce?  Would that be de/wm dependent?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: mousepad, thunar, etc
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Nothing is.  You can run any app in any wm/de.  There is no single app that is de/wm dependant
<otaku-san> oh question answered kinda
<unix_infidel> i dont think i understand, launchy just creates a databse of all files on your computer and then launches them with a sort of tab completion.
<Hawkwind> otaku-san: As stated, Xfce is a DE as of last year sometime
<unix_infidel> how is that much better than cygwin with a bash interface?
<otaku-san> question really answered
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Yeah but you can't run kate without KDE libs
<unix_infidel> or better yet, why not just use a shell :P
<Jucato> unix_infidel: Launchy in XP?
<DaSkreech>  or Firefox without FGnome libs
<otaku-san> Hawkwind: thank you...sorry for making you repeat
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Right, but you don't need *all* of KDE installed
<Jucato> mousepad need Xfce libs afaik
<DaSkreech> libs count :-P
<Hawkwind> unix_infidel: Stop whining :P
<DaSkreech> Ok then I'll call it a DE :-)
<unix_infidel> Jucato: launchy, katapult, quicksilver....
<jo3y> knoppix owns all
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Sure they do.  People think if it's a K app, that it only runs in KDE
<soulrider> Jucato: installing kde-devel worked great!!! =d
<DaSkreech> Yes but >we< know that's not true as evidenced by jo3y
<otaku-san> Hehehe ok guys I gotta get lost
<otaku-san> got to get to bed
<unix_infidel> OS X has been doing this for years and hasnt had a lot of great results with users actually USING that feature compared to power uses using "Terminal"
<jo3y> what
<Jucato> unix_infidel: some people like those stuff. if you don't, doesn't mean we shouldn't right?
<otaku-san> soulrider: awesome man!!!
<soulrider> yea! =D
<otaku-san> ok see ya guys
<unix_infidel> no argument there :)
<soulrider> now we know, if someone gets that error
<soulrider> install kde-devel :P
<soulrider> see ya!
<Jucato> soulrider: :)
<Jucato> glad it worked
<DaSkreech> jo3y: Sorry we were saying that you can have a KDe app in Gnome and I used your konversation snafu as an example
<soulrider> yea, me too :P
<jo3y> lol
<jo3y> i might have installed it after i installed the os
<soulrider> my kde panels look kond og GNOMEish :P
<jo3y> thank you for the clarification
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Exellent!!
<DaSkreech> soulrider: Now get your Gnome panel to look KDeish :-D
<bleaked> DaSkreech: you know that's not possible..
<soulrider> i dont use GNOME :P
<Jucato> it's easier to make GNOME panels look like KDE than the other way around
<soulrider> :O
<kanak> later guys
<soulrider> later
<DaSkreech> kanak: ok
<soulrider> i like how my KDE looks now
<kanak> Good Night to everyone
<soulrider> want me to post a screenie? :P
<Jucato> you can't easily emulate/imitate  GNOME's menus (Applications, Places, System) in KDE
<soulrider> ah no, not that
<soulrider> just 2 panels, tray and k menu in one
<Jucato> but it's easier for GNOME to imitate KDE's K Menu
<soulrider> and open apps int he other :P
<tk> hey soulrider :)
* Jucato thinks Xfce probably has the best menu system/menu editor
<soulrider> hey tk!!!
<soulrider> im sorry i didnt finish uploading those wallpapers :P
<phoenix_> how do u install ncurses on ubuntu?
<soulrider> im downlaoding some stuff at the moment
<soulrider> quite a lot of GB
<tk> hehe
<soulrider> and if i upload it kills my downlaod
<tk> s'ok, was about to ask if you did :)
<soulrider> i need to downlaod like 80 more GB still
<beefsprocket> phoenix_: sudo apt-get install ncurses should work?
<soulrider> i think i only uploaded like 50%of all my wallpapers :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Is it FreeDesktop compliant?
<tk> anyone know why turning on dual monitor with laptop LCD+TV (svid) would make my computer slower than windows does doing the same thing? (using Nvidia proprietary drivers)
<DaSkreech> phoenix_: sudo apt-get install ncurses
<tk> soulrider:  hehe, Im' about to go through them and find a new wallpaper for kubuntu :)
<soulrider> theyre great
<beefsprocket> phoenix_: ncurses, dies, try apt-get install ncurses-base
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it is, afaik
<soulrider> you'll never get tired
<soulrider> there are some kinda crappy ones though
<tk> yah I know :)
<soulrider> when i reach 4.5 gb ill burn them to a DVD
<soulrider> ill mail you one if you want :P
<tk> lol
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Xfce has the only menu editor where you are not limited to the basic K Menu or Applications/Places/System menu
<tk> when I get home, I could upload em easier i think :)
<kanak> how can i free up my mem?
<soulrider> probably
<soulrider> i got 128 kbit upload
<soulrider> its not funny
<kanak> 109 processes
<kanak> 1,002,552 kb used mem
<tk> ahh, Comcast in colorado gives 768 I think :)
<kanak> 25,416 kb free
<kanak> is that a lot?
<notech> kanak: no reason too free memory. linux caches and buffers memory for better efficiency
<kanak> i have 1 gig ram
<kanak> is it using all my ram right now?
<kanak> ok
<tk> karnak: whats the -/+ cache line of "free" report?
<notech> and most of that 1GB shouldn't show as free, hopefully
<TehKewl1> who here loved tuxracer?
<kanak> where will it say te +/-
<tk> thats what I was told was the important line really I was told :)
<DaSkreech> Me!
<TehKewl1> I need to get a hold of some source code
<tk> kanak: type "free" in konsole
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: Which one?
<TehKewl1> and I'm thinkin about bringin it back
<TehKewl1> the one where you slide down the ice
<kanak> 412328
<kanak> used
<DaSkreech> The one with the penguin sliding down the ice on it's belly?
<kanak> 615640 free
<TehKewl1> yeah that one
<kanak> is that good?
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: Look up PPR
<DaSkreech> It's in the repos
<DaSkreech> Planet Penguin Racer
<notech> kanak: should show cached/buffered as well
<TehKewl1> is it exactly the same?
<tk> kanak: so 615 megs free... roughly
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: It's the current version. Find that site and supply help there
<kanak> 21692 = buffers
<DaSkreech> It's a fork
<kanak> cached= 573840
<kanak> on windows i was using like 250mb
<kanak> wow
<kanak> linux uses more mem
<kanak> 250-300
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<kanak> but its better for hosting games
<DaSkreech> kanak: What's the point of having more memory if you don't use it?
<kanak> and servers right?
<tk> kanak: like notech said, its not all used, its "prepped" for better performance
<poseidon> How do you insert the upside question mark or exclamation mark with the spanish keyboard set_
<tk> kanak: -/+ buffers/cache:     354880     940800
<notech> kanak: i think of it as better to have cached/buffered than wasting cpu cycles trying to keep it 'free' as windows does. linux will release and use that as needed
<soulrider> poseidon
<soulrider> you do it with -nad =
<soulrider> and+
<tk> thats what mine reports... and I'm fine f or memory (1280 ram)
<soulrider> and*
<kanak> ohh ok
<soulrider> that means, use - and =
<notech> free memory is wasted memory
<soulrider> plus shift
<soulrider> no, sorry
<soulrider> use shift and =
<soulrider> or simply =
<soulrider> im using my english keyboard right now
<soulrider> but i my main language is spanish :P
<tk> so no ideas on why Kde would like come to a crawl when enabling 2 desktops 1 using SVID?
<poseidon> MUY BIEN!?
<soulrider> si!!
<abattoir> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<soulrider> 
<Kr4t05> Je parle francias, mais je prefere anglais.
<poseidon> ch
<hermes__> I need some assistance recovering grub?  Re-installed Windows and it killed GRUB/MBR.  How can I recover it?
<Kr4t05> !grub
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kr4t05> soulrider: I beat you.
<soulrider> i beat you in my screen lol
<Kr4t05> Meh...
<soulrider> who won?
<hermes__> Danke
<notech> Kr4t05 won
<Kr4t05> I'm doing an SVN checkout, so you probably won.
<Kr4t05> oh!
<soulrider> damn
<Kr4t05> w00t!
<soulrider> youre lucky i live halfway aroudn the world..... :P
<soulrider> i got like 350 ms lag
<poseidon> !beatle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beatle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> 803mx
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: So you are now running the 2.6.18 kernel ?
<Kr4t05> ms*
<soulrider> o.O
<tk> soulrider: feel free to share that URL so others can download those papers too :)
<soulrider> where do you live ?
<soulrider> ok, i will!
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: No, I compiled the 2.6.17 source... Couldn't get the 2.6.18 to work. ><
<tk> eventually I'll put up a gallery type thing to browse em
<soulrider> cool
<soulrider> as soon as im done downbloading all this madness
<Kr4t05> I kept freaking out about the version.
<soulrider> ill go on uplaoding the papers
<Kr4t05> I'm hoping they fix that.
<Kr4t05> s/I/It
<soulrider> brb
<soulrider> gotta go chek if the other computer is done upgrading
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Strange.  I had no issues getting 2.6.18 to compile and work
<Hawkwind> Linux Britannia 2.6.18-01 #1 SMP Wed Sep 20 08:00:45 CDT 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Hawkwind> :)
<Kr4t05> Well, I'll try again...
<Kr4t05> SMP? You lucky bum.
<Kr4t05> I want to get a P4 with HT before too long.
<tk> soulrider: this one is pretty coool... http://kubuntu.xnet.org/wallpapers/throb.jpg
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: P4 3.2GHz HT :)
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Damn you.
<Hawkwind> tk: I have hundreds and hundreds of wallpapers on my http://SeerOfSouls.com/gallery if you want to browse around there
<Kr4t05> Someday, I'll get a P4 and a 7600
<Kr4t05> Then, we can talk. :P
<Hawkwind> I'm hoping to put all 40,000+ of my icons on there soon too
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: In November Intel is releasing the Quad Core processor.  That's my next upgrade :P
<Kr4t05> :o
<Kr4t05> I wish.
<Kr4t05> Core 2 Quadro?
<tk> Hawkwind: i dont suppose those are in an easy go get package are they? soulrider and me were just putting a bunch on kubuntu.xnet.org/wallpapers for people to share :)
<tk> are those ones you made Hawkwind
<tk> ?
<Hawkwind> tk: I can tar them up for you tomorrow if you want
<Hawkwind> tk: No.  I have no artistic talent.  A lot of them came from deviantart and other places for members only actually
<soulrider> oh yea, looks cool :)
<tk> Hawkwind: this looks awesome for a desktop http://seerofsouls.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=15&pos=3
<Kr4t05> You need more dual screen stuff.
<soulrider> tk are you the owner of xnet.org ?
<Hawkwind> tk: Would be kewl to have all of yours/soulrifers in a gallery like that
<TehKewl1> I'm trying to build supertuxkart into a deb package as a test :>
* TehKewl1 is going to win the internets
<tk> Hawkwind: planning on setting something up :)
<tk> soulrider: yes :)
<soulrider> cool
<ubuntu> i stand corrected  run levels 2-5 are the same in debian did not know that
<soulrider> that hosting service is awesomely cheap!!
<leio_> why after i 'v typed  "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk",it says can't find this package?
<soulrider> in a few years, when i geta  job i think im gonna get some webspace
<soulrider> :P
<Hawkwind> tk: I'm going to a football game tomorrow(Texans/Dolphins) so when I get back I'll tar everything up that I have and get them to you
<Hawkwind> tk: Mind if I grab yours and put them on SoS ?
<tk> hawk: ok :)
<tk> sure hawkwind
<ubuntu> so to stop X server u run  update-rc.d [xgk] dm remove
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: I <3 digitalblasphemy.com
<soulrider> Hawkwind: ill be uploading a crapload mor epapers soon
<ubuntu> interesting
<soulrider> im not too fond of digitalblasphemy
<soulrider> at least i didnt like what i saw
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: Heh yeah me too.  And I also like visualparadox.com
<tk> Hawkwind: where you located?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Maybe I could give you and tk upload access to my gallery as well :)
<soulrider> maybe
<Hawkwind> tk: Houston, Texas.  Originally from Miami, Florida
<tk> Hawkwind: born in Houston :) hows the weather down there?
<Hawkwind> 80F with 70% humidity.  Hot as usual :)
<soulrider> thats nice Hawkwind
<tk> hehe, better than 100% humidity but the weathers been kinda cool here (Korea)
<soulrider> its getting warmer here luckily
<soulrider> tk, your ein korea? O.O
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Nice if you live in Antarctica maybe :P
<tk> yah, Pyeontaek, South Korea :)
<Hawkwind> It got up to 96F here today :(
<soulrider> i like a lil heat
<soulrider> how fast is youre internet tk?
<soulrider> dunno about korea
<soulrider> but japan has awesome lines :P
<tk> soulrider: here... its not too fast... I might get 250Kb sometimes on the downside... upside BLOWS
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: Found the PPR page?
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: They took down the Source code for tuxkart :-(
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Remind me tomorrow and if you're interested I'll set you up an upload account on the SoS gallery.  You as well tk
<soulrider> i will Hawkwind
<TehKewl1> I'll find some
<tk> Hawkwind: ok :)
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Is seerofsouls on sourceomatic?
<tk> soulrider: off post, the Inet they provide civilians is faster I hear....
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Nope.  I think it was gnomefreak who was going to see about getting it there and/or on easyubuntu
<DaSkreech> ok well we can just wait for gnomefreak to respond then
<soulrider> tk, youre working for the military ?
<tk> soulrider: im in the USAF (for now anyways)
<Blacken> Is there any way to, however politely, tell the fine gremlins working inside Kate to STOP putting what I assume are revert/backup files (*~) in directories when I edit the files?
<soulrider> oooh
<soulrider> lol Blackeni think the same
<soulrider> its so annoying sometimes
<Blacken> It must be a vim thing or something.
<tk> Hawkwind: any reason you use coppermine over other galleries? (just curious for when I set one up :P)
<Hawkwind> tk: Where SoS is hosted they only offer Coppermine, so I stuck with it.  I'm thinking of switching to Gallery2 though soon as it has so many more features
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: Let me take a screen of my desktop real quick. :)
<tk> Hawkwind: yah G2 is what I was thinking, was just curious :)
<Blacken> Whoa, wait. Did I just say...
* Blacken slaps himself. vim? Where'd THAT come from?
<tk> heh
<tk> soulrider: what you need webspace for?
<soulrider> nothing actually, not right now
<soulrider> but id like to set up a small site with programs i make and stuff
<soulrider> also, im kind of into graphic design
<Kr4t05> Hawkwind: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shotol6.png
<soulrider> so making a site and modifying it 2000000 times a month could be fun :P
<soulrider> nice desktop!
<soulrider> i ABOSLUTELY LOVE the wallpaper
<TehKewl1> I got the tuxracer source
<Kr4t05> It's two separate pics I found on deviantart
<soulrider> :O
<TehKewl1> I loved the original... and I gotta learn how to make debian packages
<soulrider> i think i could do something like that in photoshop
<tk> hehe, pretty cool although the neon blue is kinda much :P
<Hawkwind> Kr4t05: That is very kewl looking indeed
<Kr4t05> Thanks.
<soulrider> whats that dock thing youre using on top ?
<Hawkwind> TehKewl1: ppracer is what used to be tuxracer.  Not like they stopped developing it
<soulrider> ill post a pic of my desktop
<TehKewl1> is there an incredibly easy way to make .deb packages?
<Kr4t05> soulrider: It's a panel minus the taskbar. I created the external taskbar on the bottom.
<Kr4t05> TehKewl1: Configure.
<tk> soulrider: http://kubuntu.xnet.org/wallpapers/the_Ghost_of_the_Shape.jpg
<TehKewl1> I meant make them from source code
* TehKewl1 slaps Kr4t05 around a bit with a large trout
<Hawkwind> TehKewl1: You realize it's already in the repos
<Kr4t05> TehKewl1: You'll need to configure the source, first.
<Hawkwind> TehKewl1: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<soulrider> tk, loos really cool
<Hawkwind> TehKewl1: Read that.  Takes less than 10 minutes to build a deb package
<TehKewl1> ok
<Hawkwind> tk: Where did you get all these wallpapers ?
<Kr4t05> TehKewl1: Or, you could man dpkg.
<tk> Hawkwind:  from soulrider :P
<Hawkwind> Oh!
<soulrider> i sent you that?
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Where did you get all these wallpapers from ?
<tk> soulrider: yah
<soulrider> long time ago
<soulrider> from palces all over hte net
<Hawkwind> soulrider: Ah, gotcha
<tk> err.... my desktop is..... not showing anything :(
<soulrider> o.O
<Hawkwind> I really need to get all 40,000+ of my icons online.  I know there are people out there that love icons as much as I do
<soulrider> yea, me too
<soulrider> i love getting icons
<tk> anyone know how to get my desktop Icons back?
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> dunno
<soulrider> i never have any icons on my desktop lol
* DaSkreech is listening to "Mungo City" by Spacehog on The Chinese Album [Kaffeine] 
<soulrider> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/8329/des2jb1.png
<tk> my default save location is desktop...
<soulrider> thats my desktop, i need to change the superkaramba widget though
* claydoh is listening to "Anniversary" by The Cure [Amarok] 
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: Tuxracer or TuxRacerkart?
<TehKewl1> TuxRacer... but I think I'll try Supertuxkart
<DaSkreech> THanks :)
<DaSkreech> It's really kool now after GOTM
<soulrider> BRB, i need to check on my dads computer
<poseidon> soulrider: I was about to ask you how you get , but I answered my own question. :b
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: You said you can't download the source for supertuxkart ?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: No you can't download the installer
<DaSkreech> "I downloaded it at work on the edgy machine and went "home" and the site had changed
<DaSkreech> I couldn't get the installer anymore :(
<DaSkreech> Which sucks cause it worked fine for me
<Hawkwind> So you have at work on the Edgy machine still ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I can tar it and mail it to meself
<Hawkwind> I wonder why they took it down
<DaSkreech> Yeah me too
<nimnrod> i downloaded gtkorphan but im not sure if its really safe to remove the orphan packages that the application has found....
<tk> hmmmm I Cant enabled dual screen now :(
<nimnrod> if i remove those orphan packages shouldnt affect my system, right? 'casue they're not doing anything
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: Hmm, new people just took it over and made a new release just 2 - 3 days ago
<DaSkreech> As I said it rocks now
<DaSkreech> It almost feels clean
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I'll try and build a deb of it tomorrow
<DaSkreech> We should have a Head GH who just lives on HP :)
<Hawkwind> Hah
<tk> hmmm wonder why i cant enabled my SVID now :(
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: There are seriously a lot of good games on HappyPenguin that would love exposure
<DaSkreech> If the repos could have games that were noted by genre you'd find a lot more people complaining less about Linux has no games NONE!
<Hawkwind> DaSkreech: I'm not much a gamer anymore, but I'll have to take a look around there and see what all is there
<tk> GRR, why cant re-enable my 2nd output :(
<DaSkreech> Well I wouldn't expect you to do it by yourself (though the Tuxkart thing would be sweet)
<DaSkreech> I spoke with someone today and he said that he really doesn't see the point in even trying Linux if he can't get games onit
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: some of use grow up and then realise games are for children thats why
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: And some of us have children :)
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: thats what consoles are for, last thing you want is a 8 year old filling your system full of rubbish
<DaSkreech> If he has his own login who cares
<excitatory> DaSkreech: heh, you should tell him that you don't see the point in running windows, since using it is such a game.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I did :)
<tk> introduce him to what Quake2 that was ported? :P thast a game....
<Linux_Galore> Quake 4 runs fine on Linux, also seen WoW running on Linux thanks to a wine hack
<tk> ugh brb, issues with KDESU apparently
<excitatory> plus, there are actually tons of games for *nix now..  some very good ones too.. also cedega works quite well.
<DaSkreech> Yeah you can get lots of stuff running on Linux
<DaSkreech>  but it's things like SimCity or Ceaser 4 that are the killers
<DaSkreech> excitatory: The teams behind the games section for Linux is pretty weak
<excitatory> true
<Linux_Galore> to be honest with 72 new anime releases this year even if I did had inclination to play games I cant because I dont have enough time
<DaSkreech> partly because games unlike other apps are painful to use without good art
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: 72 good animes?
<DaSkreech> I doubt it :)
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: actually about 20 I found are good
<DaSkreech> That sounds more like it
<excitatory> honestly, the most compatible solution would be to have a simple windows xp install, possibly w2k3 if you can, that's extremely slimmed down, secured, extra services turned off, a strong gpo, etc, etc, then just dual boot into windows when you just have to play that game.
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Oh you might know. Is there a good tool to make mkvs on Linux?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: even that thats allot, dont forget all the old stuff is still running add that to the new ones and Im hard up keeping up with it all
<DaSkreech> excitatory: Read Bug1 :) that's not a solution ;-)
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: I dont like mkv, when you get action scenes the edges blur
<DaSkreech> The Stuff I'm making isn't very action heavy
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: I sticking to xvid
<DaSkreech> I think that mkv's are better for recreating a DVD as a file over ogm
<Linux_Galore> someone did a really good comparison last year of all the video file formats, xvid won best all rounder mkv is good for small file size but thats about it, it fails on all the other levels
<excitatory> DaSkreech: well, it's a 'most-compatible' solution to the problem of wanting to play any and all games, but still want to use linux as a primary os.  idk.. whatever.. if a games doesn't play on my os, then i just don't play it.  i've yet to see a killer game that would force me to install windows for.  far too often are games just too banal and boring for me to play.
<DaSkreech> mkv isn't a codec so how do yo ucopare it to xvid? I can make a xvid and a mkv in one file
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: I never said codec
<Linux_Galore> I said file formats
<DaSkreech> excitatory: Yup One of the problems I think is that open source games try to BE propietary games but just open sourced but w-e
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Still don't get how they compared them
<OSUKid7> hey, I'm trying to install KDE on an existing Ubuntu installation. I did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it keeps saying
<OSUKid7> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeaddons/konq-plugins_3.5.2-0ubuntu4_i386.deb  MD5Sum mismatch
<OSUKid7> ead: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<DaSkreech> try run apt-get update
<OSUKid7> I did... many times
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get update
<OSUKid7> tried it both with and w/o the --fix-missing
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: easy compression time, video loss, audio loss cpu usage for playing
<DaSkreech> Subtitles?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: dont think they looked at that aspect
<DaSkreech> Ah ok :)
<Kr4t05> Night, all
<DaSkreech> Night
<DaSkreech> OSUKid7: You could grab that deb by itself and install it but that sounds painful
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: they dead real and wmv and many of the comercial formats, the tester was suprised how badly the $$$ formats did
<OSUKid7> DaSkreech: yes, it does... any idea why this isn't working?
<DaSkreech> The new real isn't that bad in terms of size/quality
<DaSkreech> The md5sum is a mismatch
<DaSkreech> OSUKid7: try a new repos
<DaSkreech> change from us to some other country
<excitatory> OSUKid7: also, use aptitude instead of apt-get.. it will make it FAR easier to remove the meta package, kubuntu-desktop, if in the future you decide not to use kde. (however, we all know no one ditches kde once they try it ;D)
<DaSkreech> excitatory: The entire rest of my office did :)
<OSUKid7> heh, alright... I never really knew the difference between apt-get and aptitude... can you explain?
<excitatory> OSUKid7: well, i don't know much, but basically aptitude has history and package tracking, which can really make life easier when doing radical system changes.  also, aptitude has an optional ncurses interface, if one so chooses.  i also think the various commands, though almost identical to apt-get, are a little more intuitive.  e.g., the handling of the 'purge' option between apt-get and aptitude.
<OSUKid7> ah ok
<OSUKid7> hmm... whenever I do an update it pauses for a long while here...
<OSUKid7> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages
<OSUKid7> 99% [Waiting for headers]  [Waiting for headers] 
<excitatory> night, all.
<OSUKid7> cya excitatory
* excitatory digresses into the night..
<tk> ugh
<tk> i cant boot my latest kernel now :(
<TehKewl1> that was needlessly complicated... and I couldnt get the dependencies :/
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: try apt-get build-dep :)
<TehKewl1> I meant I couldnt get the dependancies into the package
<DaSkreech> Are you supposed to?
<TehKewl1> yeah....
<tk> hmmmm, for some reason kdesu HANGS when I try to enter administrator mode for my display settings :(
<TehKewl1> the dang script wouldnt work
<TehKewl1> all I know is you need plib and GL
<tk> this seems to always produce NOTHING: /usr/bin/kdesu --nonewdcop -n -d -iknetworkconf kcmshell kcm_knetworkconfmodule --embed-proxy 29363333 --lang en_US
<tk> but when I kill it, I will see the new window popup, then go away because I killed it
<tk> anyone seen that before?
<DaSkreech> TehKewl1: I think all you need is plib
<DaSkreech> It will do mesa if you don't have GL
<TehKewl1> ok then... I guess that's easy enough
<phoenix_> anyone help me with chroot?  when I execute: chroot /mnt/lfs /bin/sh   it says /bin/sh does not exist, and I checked and yes it does, I dont get it, anyone help?
<poseidon> tk: why not just sudo?
<tk> poseidon: should it not work out of the box as it was designed to?
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: We are talking about SuperTuxkart right?
<Linux_Galore> phoenix_:  so in "your" chrooted directory with its own /  /bin/sh exists ?
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: yes
<phoenix_> I verified that
<Linux_Galore> phoenix_: you you should have two /bin/sh  one in the system and another in the chrooted directory
<tk> poseidon: and sudo doesnt affect having to login for SU priveldges in say... SYstem settings from what I can tell (I have a root console open)
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: I do -.-  that's what I am saying
<Linux_Galore> phoenix_: you do know /bin/sh on most systems is just a pointer (link or scrip) to /bin/bash
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: yes I know, I tried /bin/bash, /bin/sh, /bin/busybox, and none work
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: it matters not what command I specify in the chroot line, it still fails
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: I can specify nothing, or something dumb, but it makes no difference
<TehKewl1> it's uploading
<Linux_Galore> phoenix_:  so bash --version  fails ?
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: well it would if I were able to chroot, but it wont let me
<phoenix_> Linux_Galore: somehow I am led to believe that kubuntu's chroot is somewhat broken...
<larson9999> here's another thing i should know: 'cd' works but 'which cd' doesn't return anything.  why would that be?
<tk> so nobody has a better answer than "sudo" to kdesu hanging wen trying to modify system controls?
<phoenix_> tk...why would you sudo kdesu?  kdesu works by itself...
<tk> phoenix_: i dunno, its what poseidon said....
<phoenix_> tk, what are you trying to do again?
<tk> phoenix_: but when I opened "display" or "network settings" and click "administrator mode" it never opens the kdesu window... so I Cant change any of my system settings that require root
<larson9999> hmmm 'sudo cd' says command not found
<phoenix_> well then just do this:   Alt f2,   and then execute: kdesu kcontrol
<phoenix_> that should work
<phoenix_> it should run the control center as root in general
<phoenix_> rather than trying to su to root for a temporary time
<tk> phoenix_: nothing opens then
<tk> and i get this in my konsole
<tk>  6385 ?        S      0:00 kdesu kcontrol
<tk>  6394 pts/0    R+     0:00 ps -x
<phoenix_> why are you typing it in console?
<tk> i didnt, I did ps -x from konsole
<phoenix_> just press alt f2
<phoenix_> and then type kdesu kcontrol
<drgonzo> anyone here using texmacs?
<phoenix_> it works
<tk> I DID... it got me NOTHING, and when I run "ps -x" from KONSOLE I see the above output
<phoenix_> then something about your system is quite borked o.o
<phoenix_> try reinstalling kcontrol
<tk> it worked last night, nefore I restarted X to run dual monitor, but it ran slow as crap so when I woke up today I killed the 2nd monitor and restarted X again
<Tulga> I need download ftp folder's all files. I'm using wget. howto download all files?
<tk> Tulga: wget --help tells you how
<phoenix_> Tulga, you use wget -r
<tk> oke, removing kcontrol
<xdemon> hi akk
<xdemon> all
<xdemon> i need help again :)
<Tulga> phoenix_: I don't found options. I tried "wget ftp://www.example.org/files/". howto download files :(
<xdemon> adept installer says me that updates availible
<OSUKid7> Tulga: read: <phoenix_> Tulga, you use wget -r
<xdemon> but when i trying download it i get error!
<tk> phoenix_: removing+reinstalling kcontrol nets the same results
<phoenix_> tk, wow...hmm.  That's tough
<tk> is kdesu part of kcontrol?
<phoenix_> nope
<phoenix_> I figured kcontrol must be borked
<tk> or root part of kde?
<phoenix_> gimme one sec
<phoenix_> gah, does equery not exist in kubuntu?  -.-
<tk> ir eally dont want to reinstall... I JUST set this up last night after reinstalling a week or so ago (got sidetracked in finishing the setup)
<phoenix_> tk, well if I can find out what package brings in kdesu, I could get you to try and rebuild that
<phoenix_> but a reinstall may be easiest XD
<phoenix_> if it works at all
<phoenix_> though it should
<phoenix_> considering my kdesu works perfectly
<tk> phoenix_: yah mine worked fine until I rebooted  bit ago...
<phoenix_> tk have to tried rebooting to fix it?  perhaps it works in the reverse XD
<Blacken> Well, this is a fine mess. I just tried to remove php5 via apt-get, because I want to use php4. php5 didn't go away. Says it's uninstalled, but I found its binaries all over the place. What gives?
<tk> phoenix_: well it worked until I restartedX i should say... then I rebooted because of this problem, and then my latest kernel wouldnt boot X so I had to revert back to the stock 606TL kernel
<phoenix_> tk, oh you were doing kernel upgrades?
<DaSkreech> NIght
<tk> phoenix_: no... it worked fine after the kernel upgrades yesterday, then I turned on dual monitor for my nvidia... restarted X and it was slow as crap, let it run over night, turned off dual Mon, and restart X and we are now where I descided to reboot because kdesu was acting up
<phoenix_> it sounds like something broke some of your kde packages then
<phoenix_> perhaps an update and upgrade?
<tk> can try that
<phoenix_> or have you done that already?
<tk> wtf... why do i have a locked apt-get
<Blacken> tk: Is adept/synaptic/aptitude open?
<tk> nope, but I tried to open it earlier, thats why
<tk> oh wait, I exited my sudo, thats why :(
<tk> long day and its only 2pm
<Blacken> tk: Go delete the lock file?
<tk> I forgot, I did su 'tk' to run something not as root a bit ago
<tk> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tk> says everything is up-to-date
<phoenix_> wow...
<phoenix_> too bad apt isn't like portage.  Anyone know how to basically do a reinstall of everything via apt without losing data
<phoenix_> ?
<tk> maye i can just uninstall kde? and reinstall it?
<phoenix_> try that
<tk> hmm whats the package name for what comes preinstall with kubuntu?
<phoenix_> anyone know how to start ssh in kubuntu?
<tk> start shh? or sshd?
<phoenix_> sshd
<tk> ohhh, havent done that in a long time :( I think I did it with webmin last time I did it :P
<phoenix_> psh
<phoenix_> where's the script, do u know?
<Blacken> Hmm, I think it got itself stuck. After a reboot of the machine, it worked fine.
<tk> i would guess in /usr/sbin where apache lands since they are both server daemons
<tk> phoenix_:
<tk> k        5467  0.0  0.0   4332   684 ?        Ss   14:03   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/startkde
<tk> root      7015  0.0  0.0   4768  1032 ?        Ss   14:52   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<phoenix_> thanks
<tk> just installed it :)
<tk> apt-get install ssh (installs its)
<tk> phoenix_: dpkg -S kdesu :)
<phoenix_> tk, okay?  what for?
<tk> wow, removing those will remove 500+megs of stuff
<tk> phoenix_:  its how to find what package loads kdesu :)
<phoenix_> and does anyone know what port SSH uses?
<tk> 22
<phoenix_> ty
<tk> telnet 23 :)
<phoenix_> and FTP is 21?
<tk> yup :)
<tk> SMTP is 25 and pop is 110 :)
<tk> brb...
<tk> i hope
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a quick install script for Kubuntu/
<tk> so far this looks promising
<phoenix_> tk sounds good
<tk> woo!
<tk> i lost all my user settings though
<tk> better than losing all my setup time last night htough
<phoenix_> ah well, yeah
<tk> although my display settings dont prompt me to restart X or anyhting nor do they save....
<AWOSDev> I just copied some fonts from my Windows partition to /usr/share/fonts/truetype/xpfonts.
<AWOSDev> They copied successfully, and I updated the font cache (using fc-cache).
<AWOSDev> I can see that the fonts.cache-1 exists in the xpfonts folder, and it has all the fonts I installed in it.
<AWOSDev> But when I go in to Krita to use them, they are not listed.
<AWOSDev> What could the problem be?
<tk> ugh
<tk> i cant now login to admin mode, but I cant apply changes
<tk> guess I'll reinstall....
<tk> sigh
<AWOSDev> reinstall what?
<tk> kubuntu
<AWOSDev> ew just because you can't use Kcontrol?
<tk> I cant use anything that requires kdesu
<AWOSDev> Oh ew
<tk> I used command line when I was on a p100, I'm not gonna revert to command line as an everyday thing when I have a computer thats 200 times better than that :P
<AWOSDev> yes, go reinstall :)
<tk> err 20 times maybe
<tk> heh
<AWOSDev> YOU have a 20GHz!?
<AWOSDev> :P
<tk> although I have hopes! before all this mess, I actually had my SVID out working :)
<tk> maybe I should go with Ubuntu... it never gave me these problems :P
<AWOSDev> Just install Ubuntu and then install the kubuntu-desktop package :)
<tk> yah thats what Iw as thinking :)
<tk> the bluetooth package with ubuntu isnt as finicky too
<tk> I dont have to unplug my bluetooth hub every reboot to get it to recognize my periphs
<Sehl> Is there a good windows program for recovering data on my kubuntu drive?
<AWOSDev> Sehl, all I can say is they have an ext3 driver.for Windows somewhere.  and it worked for me.  that's it.
<AWOSDev> that's all I know.
<AWOSDev> and don't *ever* try to use ReiserFS on Windows.
<AWOSDev> *EVER*
<tk> unfortunately, I think I deleted my old ubuntu dvd and gave my live dvd to a friend
<Sehl> K...
<Sehl> I have the driver. But I can't read any data on the main partition
<AWOSDev> Hmm what error?
<Sehl> No error, just no data. When I try to boot from the drive, GRUB returns error 2
<AWOSDev> hmm
<Sehl> I think that "Stellar Phoenix" data recovery might be what I'm looking for. Has anyone heard of it before?
<AWOSDev> no
<AWOSDev> not me...
<tk> nope
<Sehl> Not surprising.
<Sehl> Guess I'm looking for a data recovery program then.
<AWOSDev> I recommend one that starts with A...I can't remember it's name though
<tk> I believe there is a program called SpinRite that might help
<tk> dont remember if its for fixing HD's or if it allowed date recovery too
<Sehl> Ok, give me a second, I'll look it up.
<Sehl> Ouch! 89$ for a piece of software.
<tk> sehl: for SpinRite?
<Sehl> tk: that's what the site says.
<tk> ohh
<pascalFR>  anyone can help me  with rebuilding apt ?  i am missing some libs
<tk> atleast linux downloads faster than windows :)
<tk> ohhh  hmmm getting the live CD not hte live DVD but owell :)
<tk> hmm amarok just froze :( reinstall is definatelly needed
<Sehl> my amarok had been acting funky as well. When listening to streams that is.
<tk> this was from an NTFS drive
<Sehl> huh?
<tk> my Amarok acting up... is reading from an NTFS drive
<Dannilion> My Amarok reads from an NTFS drive too, but it's meant to
<Dannilion> have you mounted the drive?
<tk> Dannilion: if I didnt.... I could read it :P
<AWOSDev> tk, Yep mine reads from NTFS too
<AWOSDev> bye!
<crazy_penguin> Good morning! :)
<Dannilion> You haven't set Amarok to scan all your hard drives have you?
<tk> Dannilion: the problem is Amarok crashes while playing occasionally...
<tk> it just stops playing and stops responding to UI
<tk> im not asking for help, im just waiting for my ISO to download so I Can reinstall :P
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> chkrootkit says echo is infected
<DarkWizzard> in what package can I find it
<DarkWizzard> to reinstall it
<tk> dpkg -S echo shows coreutils for /bin/echo
<DarkWizzard> I reinstalled coreutils already
<DarkWizzard> my system is acting strange
<DarkWizzard> it segfaults in the init script
<DarkWizzard> s
<tk> does the path to echo thats infected?
<DarkWizzard> it says failed on preparing restricted modules
<DarkWizzard> Checking `echo'... INFECTED
<DarkWizzard> Checking `lkm'... /usr/sbin/chkrootkit: line 282: 12367 Segmentation fault      ./chkproc -p ${PV}
<DarkWizzard> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<tk> hmm
<DarkWizzard> usr/sbin/chkrootkit: line 157: 12408 Segmentation fault      ./ifpromisc -q
<tk> let me install it and see real quick
<DarkWizzard> and the init script with eth0 config says failed
<DarkWizzard> I have to configure it manually
<DarkWizzard> everytime
<DarkWizzard> I wrote a shellscript for it
<DarkWizzard> and firestarter cant start
<tk> hmmm chkroot reports good for me :(
<DarkWizzard> I dont know what should I do
<tk> not sure what to tell ya... what services are you running that someone could have exploited?
<DarkWizzard> what to reinstall
<tk> well... how much stuff do you have thats important?
<DarkWizzard> I tryed a script
<DarkWizzard> I run it with root
<DarkWizzard> and I think it messed up things
<DarkWizzard> :(
<tk> what script?
<DarkWizzard> some compiled sniffer
<DarkWizzard> I alredy asked the guy I got it from
<DarkWizzard> but no response
<tk> is this someone you know?
<DarkWizzard> err not really
<DarkWizzard> just from a forum
<DarkWizzard> I dont know what that script did :(
<DarkWizzard> mind portscanning me ?
<Arlington> good morning(atleast for me) i have problems with my internet performance when working through my wouter. when just using the dsl modem it's fine...
<tk> DarkWizzard: dont have any of those utils setup, uhm.... trend micro offers an online browser based scan...
<DarkWizzard> sudo apt-get install nmap
<tk> it uses java, or activeX so it works in linux too
<DarkWizzard> thats the best one
<DarkWizzard> but it doesn't work for me
<tk> ok 1 sec
<tk> DarkWizzard: how long does it normally take?
<tk> ahh here we go
<DarkWizzard> not long
<DarkWizzard> now
<DarkWizzard> sudo nmap -sS -sV -P0 -O 86.126.236.125
<DarkWizzard> I hope I dont have some backdoor running
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> and btw
<DarkWizzard> how can I set up eth0 with ifconfig ?
<Arlington> anyone that would be kind enough to  help me with my internetperformance?
<fulat2k> hi folks, need some help in setting up samba share on kubuntu.  i've used fileshare to enable sharing and added samba users.  but i get the error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME when i connect.
<Arlington> i have severe performance problems when using my network. anyone who can hlep?
<phoenix_> what file do you use in kubuntu to specify how eth0 grabs it's default gateway and IP address and such?
<Arlington> i don't know :-/
<phoenix_> joy >_<
<Arlington> the filedownloading is fast and fine just the usage of this client and internet that is slow... vierd
<vm> hi, which style in kubuntu is the fastest for slow computers?
<phoenixx> does anyone know what file do you use in kubuntu to specify how eth0 grabs it's default gateway and IP address and such?
<KDEfanboy> phoenixx: /etc/network/interfaces
<phoenixx> KDEfanboy, do you know how to write one properly?
<phoenixx> KDEfanboy, I never wrote one other than Gentoo's before
<vm> is there other option to install flash under kubuntu without using the wine`s power?
<crimsun> vm: flashplugin-nonfree
<vm> crimsun - works with konqueror?
<afd__> is there a program that integrates kde with kde-look.org? Like, for gnome, there is a gnome-art program that enables browsing, previewing and installing themes, icons, etc
<KDEfanboy> phoenixx: just what I need. it's easier to set up in Control Center -> Internet & Network -> Network Settings
<phoenixx> KDEfanboy, thanks
<crimsun> vm: IME, yes
<crimsun> vm: there are certain known issues like a/v sync, etc.
<Raul12> I NEED HELP
<galorin> I've got a couple of dvd's that I want to rip. what is the easiest way to do this on kubuntu?
<Raul12> how to login as root ???
<Raul12> plz
<Raul12> some 1
<KDEfanboy> Raul12: sudo -i
<Raul12> no i want to change network setting
<galorin> Raul12, it's my understanding that you don't log in as root... generally accepted as "a bad thing"
<pascalFR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#head-a93fe09558d05b95a3b68200c629ec1cf3a70d7f
<pascalFR> rtfm
<pascalFR> :)
<Raul12> then how i gonna my network setting
<pascalFR> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Raul12> it need administratoe mode
<KDEfanboy> Raul12:  Control Center -> Internet & Network -> Network Settings. Click "Administrator Mode"
<Raul12> then it want password
<Raul12> when i enter my password
<pascalFR> it is the password of the first user
<Raul12> it says wromg
<pascalFR> u used at installation
<Raul12> yup
<Raul12> yup
<pascalFR> try sudo -i  in a konsole
<pascalFR> does it accept your password
<Raul12> no
<pascalFR> how many users did u defined ?
<pascalFR> since installation
<Raul12> 1
<Raul12> ie me
<Raul12> when i try to log in as root
<Raul12> with my pass
<Raul12> it say wrong
<pascalFR> root cannot log this is normal
<pascalFR> but sudo should work
<Raul12> but i need to change in graphical mode
<Raul12> will sudo work ?
<pascalFR> what for?
<Raul12> to change my network setting
<KDEfanboy> Raul12: does text mode work?
<Raul12> it say need adminmode
<Raul12> no
<pascalFR> the problem is your password is not accepted
<Raul12> yea
<pascalFR> what gives   'id'
<Raul12> ???
<pascalFR> in a shell with your user
<Raul12> yea what ??
<Raul12> i dun understand
<pascalFR> paste the result of 'id' command
<pascalFR> in konsole
<vm_> buntu - good name for a dof
<vm_> dog*
<Chani> what dirs in kubuntu tend to accumulate unnecessary cruft? I kinda ran out of disk space...
<Raul12> i am in window now as i cant access net from windows
<pascalFR> Chani: use filelight to find
<KDEfanboy> Chani: /var/cache/apt/archives/ *deb
<Chani> pascalFR: I don't appear to have that installed, and I'm not sure I have the space to install it right now
<pascalFR> Chani: apt-get autoclean helps
<Chani> ah, thanks
<pascalFR> it cleans the cache
<pascalFR> Raul12: what country are u from?
<rod> hi, i'm having problem shutting down kubuntu.  when i try kde dissapears but then it just sits at the kubuntu screen with the progress bar at 0.  i checked the syslog and the last message just says it's gonna shut down.  can anyone point me in the direction of where else i could look to see what's happening here?  cheers!
<pascalFR> seems an acpi problem
<pascalFR> did it work either ?
<rod> yeah it used to work
<pascalFR> when did it stopped?
<rod> when it's sitting there doing nothing, if i press the off switch it seems to kick it into action a bit and then some things start to shutdown.  but it just pauses later on.
<rod> it seemed to stop just around the time i was setting up Xgl maybe?
<pascalFR> if u can access a console when it stops    doing a ps -ef could help
<rod> what will that tell me pascalFR?
<pascalFR> to know what process are still running
<Chani> hmm. I have a fair amount of space now. but I guess it'lll fill up again soon, and I'll have to choose between gentoo and anime :(
<pascalFR> Chani: try filelight also :)
<Chani> oh yeah
<rod> well, i think pretty much everything is still running as i don't get any info about services being stopped?
<pascalFR> yes but this is an important info to know the state of processes after u issue the shutdown
<rod> ok, i'll try it now.  thanks
<vm_> question: how to make konversation show me the list o # in irc.freenode.net ?
<pascalFR> something is waiting for someting ...
<vm_> #konversation
<pascalFR> pastebin it   and we can try to look at it
<pascalFR> vm_ F5
<vm_> pascalFR - thanks. are you french?
<pascalFR> yes
<vm_> pascalFR - more than 50% of man with i`m talking here are french
<pascalFR> vm_: that's a sign ,)
<vm> i think that www.ubuntu.org should think about donating this domain do Ubuntu linux
<Arlington_> how can i ste up thing to autorun? like superkaramba?
<Chani> you mean when you log in?
<Arlington_> riddel > can u kick Arlington it's me in another form... my comp. hang up.
<Chani> I just leave stuff running when I log out, kde's default behaviour is to start it up again when I log in
<Arlington_> chani. ok. but is there anyway to force that?
<Chani> yes, I can't remember off the top of my head
<Arlington_> okay thnx. anyway.
<Chani> one way is in kde's setting somewhere, I think it might be callled 'saved settings'.
<Chani> another way is to edit ~/.xinitrc
<Arlington_> i wan't tomount my dvd rom. what file system shouldi choose for it?
<berkes> does anyone know a good tool to create disk images?
<KDEfanboy> Arlington for KDE, put a script/.desktop in $KDEHOME/Autostart . you can go there quickly in Konqueror at Go -> Autostart
<KDEfanboy> i think the Go menu is in the default Kubuntu installation, anyway
<Arlington_> thanx. it's locked though and even though i have admin priveligies i can't change it...
<Chani> berkes: do you mean cd (.iso) images? or are you talking about copying hard drive partitions?
<KDEfanboy> Arlington locked?
<berkes> Chani: the latter
<Chani> berkes: iirc, I've just used dd in the past. can't remember what options I used though
<Arlington_> the icon has a lock over it...
<cpk2> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<ge2x>  is there a way for me to upgrade from kubuntu to slackware and keep all my documents?
<ge2x> plz tell me
<berkes> Chani: yea, I've also tried mkisfs (and growisofs)
<berkes> they are quite cool too :)
<rod> hi pascal, i tried switching VT's to get a console but couldn't, it kept switching back to the kubuntu screen.  BUT, it did make me realise that if after i've tried to shutdown and it's sitting at the kubuntu screen, if i try and switch to VT7 then it tries it once or twice, then switches back to VT1 and says it's stopped the KDM service and the shutdown goes on fine.  is this a clue?
<KDEfanboy> Arlington probably just need to make sure you have view/modify permissions in the properties->permissions
<calcmandan> Has anyone installed kubuntu on a flash drive?
<KDEfanboy> ..looks like it keeps the locked icon even after changing it to proper permissions for some reason tho
<Arlington_> it says owner root. i've added root to my permissions in users menu but it still dosn't work.
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: i know its early but ar eyou here?
<cpk2> is there a way to get my media keys (play/stop increase/decrease volume etc) to work?
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<cpk2> with amarok preferably
<DarkWizzard> can anyone help me with firestarter ?
<DarkWizzard> darkwizzard@DarkNet:~$ sudo firestarter -s
<DarkWizzard> External network device eth0 is not ready. Aborting..
<DarkWizzard> Failed to start the firewall
<DarkWizzard> The device eth0 is not ready.
<DarkWizzard> Please check your network device settings and make sure your
<DarkWizzard> Internet connection is active.
<KDEfanboy> Arlington ah.. no, by $KDEHOME I mean what defaults to ~/.kde
<Arlington_> i'am sooo new to linux. please explain how to go about to do this..
<DarkWizzard> how can I run firestarter for eth0:0 ?
<KDEfanboy> Arlington_: does Konqueror have the Go menu?
<KDEfanboy> Go menu item in the menubar I mean
<Arlington_> yup.
<KDEfanboy> Arlington_: you're logged in as a normal user?
<Arlington_> yes me only user with all privelegies.
<KDEfanboy> Arlington_: hmm well assuming it takes you to /home/user/.kde/Autostart, nothing in /home/user/.kde should be owned by root
<tk> ugh, of course me cd appears to be non bootable :(
<Arlington_> it takes me to /root/autostart
<DarkWizzard> Arlington_: whats the problem ?
<Arlington_> i wan't to force kde to launch superkaramba at startup.
<fdoving> Arlington_: you're running kde as root, that's not very smart.
<KDEfanboy> Arlington_: hm, what do you mean when you say you've added root to your permissions in user menu?
<Arlington_> no i'm not i'am running it as the user I created when i installed.
<Arlington_> system setup ---> users and groups
<DarkWizzard> do a symlink to Autostart
<Arlington_> what is a symlink?
<Arlington_> then added root to groups
<DarkWizzard> shortcut
<DarkWizzard> in windows language
<Arlington_> okay how to do that?
<sybux> Arlington_: ln -s source linkname
<DarkWizzard> ln -s
<fdoving> Arlington_: ah, that's not advisable. adding root to your grups, that is.
<KDEfanboy> Arlington_: when you type 'id' in Konsole, what uid does it say?
<Arlington_> i'll delete it then.
<DarkWizzard> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/superkaramba /home/user/.kde/Autostart
<fdoving> Arlington_: hang on. might need to change some permissions first.
<Arlington_> uid=1000 (jonas)
<fdoving> Arlington_: if you do as kdefanboy says. open a konsole (kstart -> system -> konsole) and run the command 'id', what does 'gid=' say?
<fdoving> Arlington_: that was uid, what does gid say?
<DarkWizzard> ok then
<Arlington_> 1000 (jonas)
<Arlington_> uid=1000(jonas) gid=1000(jonas) grupper=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(lpadmin),110(scanner),111(admin),1000(jonas)
<DarkWizzard> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/superkaramba /home/jonas/.kde/Autostart
<fdoving> Arlington_: can't see root there.
<Arlington_> i took it away because you said it was bad.
<Arlington_> having it as group.
<DarkWizzard> Arlington_: whoami
<Arlington_> says jonas
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> thenm
<DarkWizzard> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/superkaramba /home/jonas/.kde/Autostart
<DarkWizzard> should do the trick
<Arlington_> i did tthat and ehtered my password. just skipped down to jonas@jonas-desktop:
<Arlington_> does that mean it's done?
<DarkWizzard> yeah
<DarkWizzard> restart x
<Arlington_> nice. thnx
<Arlington_> sure will.
<DarkWizzard> ctrl alt backspace
<DarkWizzard> guys
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25386/
<DarkWizzard> whats with firestarter ?
<DarkWizzard> did it work ?
<KDEfanboy> hm well, when doing ln, probably should not have prepended 'sudo ', as it's not needed and just creates the symlink owned/grouped by root. won't cause run problems tho
<Arlington> back again. well it did what yuo told me but it  didn't give me the result i wanted.
<DarkWizzard> what did you want ?
<DarkWizzard> tell it more specific
<Arlington> i wanted to autostart the plugins tat run under superkaramba.
<Arlington> that
<DarkWizzard> err
<DarkWizzard> what kind of plugins ?
<Arlington> sorry. thought it would do. liquidweather to precise
<DarkWizzard> can anyone help me with my firewall ?
<DarkWizzard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/25386/
<cpk2> why do you want a firewall?
<DarkWizzard> lol
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: why do you have the IP on a alias device?
<Arlington> darkwizzard. sorry if i made work for nothing :-(
<DarkWizzard> :) no prob Arlington
<DarkWizzard> fdoving:
<DarkWizzard> no ideea
<DarkWizzard> I have to configure it with ifconfig
<DarkWizzard> how do i do it for the main device
<DarkWizzard> so
<DarkWizzard> ifconfig eth0 up
<DarkWizzard> then
<Arlington> what is the adress to the non restricted multiverse?
<DarkWizzard> ifconfig eth0 add ip
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: for example: ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0
<DarkWizzard> broadcast ?
<fdoving> you can add that too..
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> I'll try
<Arlington> anyone?
<DarkWizzard> but how can i delete the alias ?
<KDEfanboy> Arlington: didn't think of that.. well, it's probably easier to just set the session manager to start with a saved/previous session than to use Autostart. otherwise, remove that /home/user/Autostart/superkaramba file and put a script there that runs superkaramba with the liquidweather.theme file as an argument
<fdoving> ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: sure, 'ifconfig eth0 del ip'
<Arlington> there is no such file in the /home/jonas directory
<KDEfanboy> Arlington: sorry, i meant /home/user/.kde/Autostart/superkaramba. remove that file..
<rod> hi, i'm having problems shutting down my kubuntu.  i think i;ve tracked the problem to an error message in the syslog about fglrx.  if i try switching to VT7 after issueing shutdown then it kicks it into action and the shutdown continues, otherwise it just waits at the kubuntu screen and does nothing.  the shutdown is also fine if i issue the command as root.  any help appriciated, thanks.
<KDEfanboy> Arlington: what is your session manager login option set to? (Control Center -> KDE Components -> Session Manager -> "On Login")
<cpk2> rod: stopping kubuntu or turning off your computer?
<benjamin> rod: i think u should try to go on #ubuntu
<rod> stopping kubuntu, ok, i'll try over at ubuntu, thanks.
<cpk2> rod: i thought you always had to do invoke-rc.d kdm stop as sudo
<Arlington> continue last session( translated from swedish
<KDEfanboy> Arlington: ok, then it should work fine like this: (first make sure you removed the /home/user/.kde/Autostart/superkaramba file!) .. Set up superkaramba and load all the plugins that you want. then simply logout of KDE properly, then log back in
<KDEfanboy> if superkaramba is running when you log out, it will be restored when you log back in with whatever plugins it had
<rod> cpk2: i mean, if i click shutdown on my kde panel it doesn't work.  but if i open a console and sudo shutdown it's fine
<cpk2> rod: my kde panel doesnt even have a shutdown...
<gyaresu> Hi. KAudioCreator "Encoder was not Found" whilst trying to encode to FLAC. Anyone know why. Google's no help.
<galorin> gyaresu, simple question, do you have a flac encoder installed?
<gyaresu> yes libflac7
<cpk2> hrmm i think libxine has flac in it...
<gyaresu> all defaults. no silly config altering on my part...
<gyaresu> no bug reports either.
<Zaire> anyone in here know how I can get vsftpd to allow me to install phpbb2?
<zorglu_> gyaresu: launch it from konsole and see if it dumps some more precise message
<gyaresu> zorglu_, good idea.
<Zaire> or is there an easier way?
<gyaresu> someone mind "which flac" for me. I don't get any response.
<Zaire> !phpbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chani> anyone know anything about giflib?
<Chani> cmake is refusing to believe that I installed it
<gyaresu> kaudiocreator gives no messages on terminal and has no verbose action.
<gyaresu> would someone with libflac7 installed please give me the output of "which flac" for them.
<gyaresu> please?
<zorglu_> the tric is to find out what 'encoder' it is looking for
<gyaresu> zorglu_, the flac --blah string | comes up but I don't seem to have the flac binary.
<gyaresu> zorglu_, I can't locate it.
<zorglu_> i do have it
<zorglu_> libflac7 i mean
<gyaresu> zorglu_, "/usr/bin/flac"
<gyaresu> zorglu_, yes but the binary?
<zorglu_> nope i dont have this one either
<gyaresu> zorglu_, so you can't call 'flac' from the command line?
<zorglu_> nope
<gyaresu> zorglu_, Thanks. I'll install grip and see if it can find it. I get the feeling it's kaudiocreators fault.
<gyaresu> cheers.
<zorglu_> ok
<gyaresu> zorglu_, No. Grip can't find the flac executable either...
<gyaresu> very odd.
<gyaresu> zorglu_, do you rip in flac?
<DarkWizzard> me again
<DarkWizzard> hey all
<DarkWizzard> stty
<DarkWizzard> Segmentation fault
<DarkWizzard> this is my problem
<DarkWizzard> stty segfaults
<DarkWizzard> what package is it part of ?
<gyaresu> Anyone else here ripped CD's with grip/kaudiocreator successfully with FLAC encoding? Dapper.
<cpk2> just out of curiousity why flac?
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: coreutils
<gyaresu> cpk2, Lossless compression for my CD's. Basically one2one backup.
<DarkWizzard> strange
<fdoving> DarkWizzard: sudo apt-get install --reinstall  coreutils
<DarkWizzard> I just reinstalled that packet
<DarkWizzard> I'll try again
<gyaresu> cpk2, 700MB down to 300~350MB without loss of quality.
<cpk2> how good is ogg?
<gyaresu> cpk2, up to 800Kbps
<Zaire> its good
<gyaresu> cpk2, verses mp3's 320Kbps
<cpk2> not good enough for an audiophile like gyaresu though =)
<Zaire> can anyone give me any other ftp program names aside from gftp
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> this suxx
<DarkWizzard> stty segfaults
<DarkWizzard> again
<DarkWizzard> just reinstalled the packet
<DarkWizzard> anyone any ideea ?
<Zaire> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<gyaresu> cpk2, You can always convert to lossy codecs for whatever ipod/iriver thingy is the next big thing as long as you have the originals.
<DarkWizzard> krusader is nice
<DarkWizzard> :D
<DarkWizzard> for ftp
<infbliss> Zaire:does not nautilus recognize ftp://
<cpk2> i thought i heard somewhere ogg was lossless or near lossless
<gyaresu> Anyone used FLAC encoding successfully on Dapper?
<cpk2> guess i heard wrong =P
<gyaresu> No-one so far.
<Zaire> its not that its like the ftp server isn't giving me proper acces rights
<gyaresu> cpk2, opensource and high quality but still lossy.
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> what is the output of stty for you guys ?
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: check your disk, your memory, your cpu
<cpk2> gyaresu: i just cant imagine having every cd i put onto my computer take up 300 mB
<cpk2> my library wouldbe huge
<zorglu_> Dar
<DarkWizzard> err what should I look for ?
<gyaresu> cpk2, remebering that 192Kbps is fine for most human ears.
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: it is *very* unlikely that stty does core without hardware being damanged
<gyaresu> cpk2,  AU$1000 of HDD's for the win.
<DarkWizzard> your scaring me
<cpk2> wow
<cpk2> i have about US$300 of HDD =D
<DarkWizzard> MemFree:         42616 kB
<DarkWizzard> this is more than I used to have
<zorglu_> ok:)
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: sorry it is a misunderstanding
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: the point here is stty is a code being there and working for age
<DarkWizzard>  I know
<DarkWizzard> but
<DarkWizzard> my system is pretty broken
<DarkWizzard> donno what happened
<DarkWizzard> init scripts segfault
<zorglu_> oh ok :)
<zorglu_> what about reintall from scratch ?
<DarkWizzard> I had to write ifconfig to /etc/rc.local
<DarkWizzard> zorglu_: I dont have that much free time :D
<DarkWizzard> as long as it boots
<Zaire> Im trying to setup phpbb2 but I can't chmod the config or get to and launch the install file
<DarkWizzard> what does stty do anyway ?
<DarkWizzard>        stty - change and print terminal line settings
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: well at long as you do have the time to handle all the problems you got because you dont want to reinstall :)
<DarkWizzard> hmmm
<Zaire> and the messed up part is this is all being done local
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: that said, looking at stty will not fix it
<DarkWizzard> mkdir segfaulted
<DarkWizzard> yesterday
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: what im trying to say is that reinstall from scratch is the only choice you got
<DarkWizzard> I ran some stupid script with root
<DarkWizzard> and now mkdir works
<DarkWizzard> I have to do something with stty
<DarkWizzard> it has to be some reason for all this
<DarkWizzard> this is not windows
<DarkWizzard> we can figure it out somehow
<zorglu_> hehe you are not listening to me :)
<gyaresu> DarkWizzard, Did you reinstall or change something to do with gcc?
<DarkWizzard> err no
<DarkWizzard> but now that you say it
<DarkWizzard> it would be better to reinstlal libc
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: please for you other questions, do say that 'mkdir and stty are doing core dump'
<gyaresu> DarkWizzard, Just keep you home dir and the etc dir and hose the rest. That's a great difference from Windows ;)
<Zaire> I noticed theres a version of phpbb2 availabe via apt but I installed it and can't find it or figure out how to set it up
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: helper will know they dont have to try fix your issue as it is not fixable :)
<DarkWizzard> zorglu_: I had bigger problems
<zorglu_> DarkWizzard: REINSTALL
<DarkWizzard> they told me that then too
<DarkWizzard> and I fixed it
<DarkWizzard> ok guys
<DarkWizzard> anyway thanks for your help
<DarkWizzard> zorglu_: thats my last resort :D
<zorglu_> and your most efficient choise :)
<cpk2> anyone here use azureus?
<zorglu_> ye'
<cpk2> it gave me a disk write error =\
<cpk2> "nullpointerexception"
<cpk2> and #azureus-support is dead like usual
<Zaire> whats the easiest ftp server to use
<zorglu_> cpk2: find the error. it could be right management or disk space
<Zaire> ?
<Zaire> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Chani> Zaire: I don't know about easiest, but the most popular is probably proftpd
<cpk2> zorglu_: mind telling me where i would find the error log?
<Zaire> just wondering cause vsftpd keeps giving me errors and saying I don't even have access rights to my own home directory
<zorglu_> cpk2: where you got this 'nullpointer' stuff... i guess it is close. or it put popup to get the message... or you can setup a log file.... or you can launch it from a console to get them too :)
<cpk2> zorglu_: that was the from the gui
<fdoving> Zaire: vsftpd is nice. check that you have local_enable=YES in /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Zaire> it is
<Zaire> by all means it should work but doesn't
<Zaire> gives me either you do nto have permissions or failed to change directory
<fdoving> can you pastebin your vsftpd.conf ?
<Zaire> I removed my vsftpd but I was using the config of a friend of mine who uses ubuntu and he uses his frequently with no probs
<Zaire> I should still have it handy though
<fdoving> what's the permissions on your /home/user directory=
<Zaire> not even sure but my main concern is the www directory Im trying to access for phpbb2
<fdoving> Zaire: in konsole you can run 'stat $HOME'
<afd__> any edgy kde repository? I can't see edgy in the pool on kubuntu.org
<Zaire> apparently I can't even cd to home directory now
<fdoving> afd__: the newest KDE is already in edgy, no need to use kubuntu.org
<fdoving> Zaire: that would explain alot.
<afd__> fdoving: thanks
<Zaire> not really cause it was fine before
<fdoving> Zaire: 'sudo stat -c %a /home/username'
<sybux> I've got a liitle problem with my audio devive. I've got a SoundBlaster card and a USB headset. The USB headset is my default device and I don't know where to change it
<Zaire> 666 is the number I get from that command
<Jucato> O_O
<Zaire> yes my computer is evil lol
<fdoving> Zaire: ok, run 'sudo chmod 755 $HOME'
<High|ander> hello guys
<High|ander> just trying out kubuntu
<High|ander> Looking nice so far :)
<Jucato> :)
<Zaire> there
<cpk2> !sunjava
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ask_> Hello, anyone feels like helping with mounting a USB HDD?
<ask_> And earning eternal gratitude
<zorglu_> !java
<zorglu_> sorry misread
<cpk2> hehe
<gabriel1> Hello
<cpk2> although i think i might need the !java link so i can see how to link everything to use the sunjava
<Zaire> is there anyway I can temporarily change permisions on /var/www ?
<cpk2> Zaire: you dont need to *actually* put files into www
<cpk2> you can link them
<Zaire> Im trying to get phpbb2 installed
<Zaire> it needs a directory
<cpk2> zorglu_: i think my azureus problem was that i wasnt using sun java though
<cpk2> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ge2x> i just created a new partition but i dont know how to mount it plz help me
<Zaire> I can get to the phpbb2 install page from my home directory but its all gibberish cause its not seeing php and msysql
<Zaire> !phpbb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpbb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaire> !phpbb2
<ubotu> phpbb2: A fully featured and skinnable flat (non-threaded) webforum. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-2 (dapper), package size 522 kB, installed size 2672 kB
<cpk2> Zaire: did you make your sql tables?
<Zaire> ?
<cpk2> you need to populate your tables first i am pretty sure
<ge2x> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Zaire> from what I understood that could be done after so long as mysql db is available php is just for the install interface
<Acidic32> how do i reconfigure X
<Acidic32> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-something
<Acidic32> cant remember
<Acidic32> ubotu edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<cpk2> Zaire: i might be wrong heh
<octan> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Acidic32> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Acidic32> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Acidic32> lol
<Zaire> one click install my ascii's
<cpk2> Acidic32: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cpk2> as sudo
<Acidic32> ahh i was close :p
<Acidic32> ta
<Arlington> is it possible to make this procedure automated? "/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>"
<cpk2> Arlington: what program you using?
<Arlington> konversation.
<cpk2> Arlington: go to settings and then identities
<Arlington> yup.
<cpk2> Arlington: at the bottom there is an auto identify section put your password into the password field
<Acidic32> better
<Acidic32> i can see things properly, 640x480 is crap :P
<vm> hi. when i was installing kubuntu on vmware i had not installed sound drivers in windows. now i installed the windows drivers but i still don`t have sound under kubuntu. what`s wrong?
<Arlington> Notis]  -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<Arlington> [12:20]  [Notis]  -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<matti_> does anyone know hoe to fix that nfs volumes get mounted on boot, in edgy?
<cpk2> matti_: i think all edgy questions go to #ubuntu+1
<matti_> thanks, cpk2
<Arlington> cpk2 didn't work :-( i use swedish as my languagae if that can affect something.
<gnomefreak> Arlington: type /msg nickserv identify password     password being your registered nicks password
<cpk2> Arlington: you have this nick registered right?
<Zaire> k how do I mass move all files from one file folder to another?
<cpk2> gnomefreak: he wants it automated
<Arlington> yes cpk2
<Tunic_> hmmm
<Zaire> k how do I mass move all files from one file folder to another?
<gnomefreak> Arlington: what chat client?
<cpk2> Zaire: move the directory? =P
<Tunic_> someone already registered my nick.  Curses!
<Arlington> konversation.
<cpk2> Tunic_: someone registered cpk1 before me
<Zaire> no all the files inside one directory to another without doinf it single file
<gnomefreak> Arlington: there is a way of doing it but im not big on konversation but i know people that have done it
<Tunic_> cpk2: no respect, these kids today.
<cpk2> problem is i think i am the one who registered cpk1 and i completely forgot the password =(
<Tunic_> heheh
<Tunic_> I tried several of my usual passwords, to no avail, so I'm assuming it wasn't me
<Zaire> what kids lol Im not
* Zaire is 23
<Arlington> well i have got the same thing told to me on how to do it but it osn't work :-/
<cpk2> Arlington , gnomefreak I am using konversation and do it no problem
<Tunic_> so we're having horrible problems with thin (diskless) clients and ltsp over here
<gnomefreak> hold on let me pull it up
<Tunic_> can't get the keyboards to work, you see... at least, not once you hit the desktop login
<cpk2> Arlington: your registered nick is Arlington correct?
<Tunic_> they seem to work in text mode....
<Zaire> still is there a way to mass copy just the files in a directory to another directory?
<vm> question:  when i was installing kubuntu on vmware i had not installed sound drivers in windows. now i installed the windows drivers but i still don`t have sound under kubuntu. what`s wrong?
<Arlington> i can manually identify each time i log on but i rather not do that all the time.
<Arlington>  -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<Zaire> still is there a way to mass copy just the files in a directory to another directory?
<Tunic_> anybody else encountered the dreaded "keyboard lockup" bug?  we've been hacking away at this for about 6 hours now...
<Arlington> sorry my isp wen't down. cpk2 can you repeat if you wrote anything th last minute?
<gnomefreak> Arlington: did you restart it after making the settings
<Arlington> yes.
<cpk2> Arlington: your registered nick is Arlington correct?
<Arlington> yes
<fdoving> Zaire: 'mv /folder1/* /folder2/' that will copy all the files in /folder1/ to /folder2/
<cpk2> Arlington: and the first entry in the nickname box is Arlington
<cpk2> ?
<Zaire> thank you Im getting a tad impatient cause its late and I wan to get this done :S
<Arlington> yes
<Tunic_> Zaire: I know just how you feel.
<cox377_> I've got a digital camara hooked uptoi my kubuntu, is there anyway to format the chip on it
<cox377_> i've done this under M$ systems so i thought there muyst be an option under kubuntu
<cpk2> Arlington: dont know what to say, that is pretty much exactly how I am set up and konversation auto identifies when i start it up
<Tunic_> The deafening silence leads me to think that maybe nobody can help me *melodramatic sigh*  *staples hand to forehead*
<Arlington> *sighs*
<cpk2> Tunic_: wont hurt to try #ubuntu
<vm> how to check when LjL was here last tiem?
<Tunic_> cpk2: yeah I'll do that.
<Arlington> the nickserv says password incorrect. but it's not... it is 100% sure the right password.
<Skalord> Hola
<cpk2> hi
<Skalord> i need help for kubuntu
<cpk2> Arlington: are you sure that it is trying to ident as Arlington?
<Skalord> what?
<Arlington> how can i check that?
<Arlington> NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<Arlington> [12:35]  [Notis]  -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Arlington> [12:35]  [Notis]  -NickServ- Password Incorrect
<Arlington> but when i run/ msg nickserv identify <password> it works,
<cpk2> Arlington: you dont have any other identities in the identities setup?
<Arlington> no just arlington. allthough the real name speciefied is jonas...
<cpk2> Arlington: actually it might not be identing me either, one moment
<Skalord> i need help for kubuntu
<Arlington> try sending private message to me.
<VincentMX> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vm> who here can help wtih kubuntu on vmware?
<VincentMX> ubotu, thnx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Skalord> can anyone help me with kubuntu
<Arlington> cpk2 did you come to any conclusion
<Arlington> Skalord what is the problem?
<Skalord> well i dont know what im supposed to do to install kubuntu and dont losing any files i have in windows
<cpk2> Arlington: i made a mistake, in the service field put nickserv
<Arlington> you have to create new partitions on the hard drive
<vm> how to run newly installed music card in computer (in kubuntu)?
<Skalord> Arlington but i dont know if C.\ and D:\ on my pc are partitions or hard drives
<cpk2> Skalord: how much free space do you have?
<Arlington> didn't work.... aaaaargh
<Skalord> in c:\ 1,5 gb and in D:\ 19 gb
<Arlington> how much free space in the d:
<Skalord> 19 gb
<Arlington> well then i would through the kubuntu installer create 2 new partitions on the d:
<cpk2> Skalord: you can run disk defragmenter in windows and then create a new partition from the space to use for kubuntu
<Arlington> one for / and one for swap
<Skalord> im running the defragmenter on d:\
<Skalord> is that right?
<Zaire> k I messed something up again only this time I can't cd to /var/www
<cpk2> Skalord: yes
<cpk2> Zaire: are you doing this remote or local?
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> hm but it is in 2% and it doesnt go go on :(
<Zaire> local at the moment
<cpk2> does root own /var/www?
<Zaire> normally yes but I should still be able to cd into it
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> ok it works again and when it finishs what am i supposed to do?
<Skalord> burn the iso image to a cd?
<Zaire> var is set at chmod 666 it would seem
<cpk2> Arlington: If you have registered your nickname with the IRC network, enter the service and password to authenticate your nickname. When Konversation connects, it will automatically send /msg service IDENTIFY password to the server. If you don't know what this is, leave these boxes blank.
<vm> !info LjL
<ubotu> Package ljl does not exist in any distro I know
<cpk2> thats straight from the help =\
<cpk2> Skalord: eh?
<vm> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> i need to burn the iso image to a cd no? and then start the installer from the cd
<cpk2> Skalord: yes, burn to a cd as an iso
<Arlington> how do i authenticate my username?
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> ok but thefile i downloaded was a .rar file and i extracted it to D:\ shall i put all the files which where in the .rar on the cd
<cpk2> Arlington: what do you mean?
<cpk2> Skalord: you should have downloading either an iso or an iso inside a rar
<Zaire> ok so I can cd to var but not www
<Arlington> i did'nt understand you phrase. what was i supposed to do?
<cpk2> the help says to put "nickserv" in the service field and your password in the password field and it will auto login for you
<vm> Riddel - how check when LjL was?
<Zaire> well Im off its 5 am here
<vm> Zaire - there is 1pm here in civilised eastern europe
* Zaire canadian
<Tm_T> vm: pm?
<Tm_T> 13:55
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> the iso image is called start isn't it
<fdoving> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<vm> Tm_T - 12:56
<cpk2> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cpk2> Skalord: ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso is the name of th iso
<cpk2> i suggest you get the iso from  http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> yes thats my .rar file i extract it or i burn it directly on my cd
<cpk2> Skalord: are you sure its a rar?
<Skalord> yes
<cpk2> i dont think you can burn a .rar as an image...
<Skalord> kubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386 winRar archieve
<RawSewage> How do you convert .vob files to xvid
<vm> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RawSewage> is that for me
<vm> in which repositiry is libxine-extracodecs ?
<sybux> I'm looking for a web gallery generator. any1 know a good one ?
<cpk2> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<fdoving> RawSewage: search for 'vob2avi' here http://www.tgunkel.de/it/software/doc/cmds_linux_unix.en
<RawSewage> ty
<Robbish> anyone got THE solution to the X700 problem?
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> so what exactly have i got to burn to my cd? the complete rar file?
<vm> cpk2 but you know in what repo this lib is?
<abattoir> vm: its in multiverse
<abattoir> component ~ repository
<kiran> hi ppl
<peak> TO WHOM IT MAY CONCERN: i recently received my free Kubuntu cd in the mail, which reacquainted me with linux, which i am grateful for, and would like to say "Thank You", to whomever cares to hear it ...
<cpk2> you're welcome =P
<cpk2> hope it installed ok
<vm> cpk2 i checked the multiverse enable in agent but i do`nt see this lib
<VincentMX> peak: yes, kubuntu pwns doesnt it?
<VincentMX> and its all free
<vm> cpk2 (after adept reload)
<VincentMX> onnly i would like to get those ati drivers working
<cpk2> vm: you need to fetch updates
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> what exactly am i supposed to burn to the cd
<cpk2> Skalord: as an iso9660
<vm> cpk2 - i did
<vm> cpk2 - there is no this lib
<CarD> i would like depot for glibc 2.4 ... pleaseeeeeeeeee
<Skalord> cpk2 ..`> the full .rar file no?
<CarD> (for install beryl)
<dawson> hi guys, I am trying to install my belkin wireless adapter, and have got nowhere, have been following instructions over and over for a week, and have got no where, Any one know how this is done ?? please !!!
<cpk2> dawson: in a desktop or laptop?
<anurmi> please, how can I unlock the database adept uses?
<vm> question: will i get libxine-extracodecs from this: http://img417.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu2rx6.jpg ? (i mean the enabled multiverse)
<main2> anurmi: run 'sudo apt-get update' to see what is wrong
<anurmi> it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<fdoving> anurmi: then do as it says :)
<peak> THANKS AGAIN FOR THE FREE KUBUNTU CD in the mail.....it is definatly appreciated....thanks a lot to whomever may have had to do with it / deserves a Thanks....
<vm> after i fetch the updates from: http://img417.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu2rx6.jpg i don`t have libxine-extracodecs to download. what`s wrong?
<abattoir> vm: you've enabled it for dapper-backports, enable it for dapper
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<abattoir> vm: look at the distribution column
<vm> abattoir - thanks
<abattoir> :)
<anurmi> main2, fdoving: thanks, seems like adding new users messed something up
<vm> abattoir - works, is it sunny today near english channel>
<vm> reset
<tmdx120> hello all. Im having a problem getting my linksys router to work. Can anyone help?
<anurmi> uhh, how can I press "accept" in adept updater when sun-jre asks to accept the license?
<abattoir> anurmi: you can't, you'd have to do that through a terminal
<anurmi> guess i have to do it the Konsole way
<abattoir> yes
<abattoir> anurmi: try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<cpk2> tmdx120: errr you might want to change your password if you just did what i think you did
<tmdx120> cpk2: what do you mean?
<cpk2> tmdx120: you said identify and then what i assumed was your password
<abattoir> vm: it was drizzling, but it's getting 'sunnier' :)
<vm> abattoir - nice to hear it
<cfraz89> hey, new kde website :)
<tmdx120> cpk: no I just said hello all. what showed up?
<cfraz89> shmick :)
<cpk2> i was wondering... has anyone set up a zip of all or *alot* of the wallpapers on kde-look.org?
<abattoir> tmdx120: you tried to 'identify', but you did not do it properly, hence we all could see your password
<cpk2> seems like that would be a cool thing to do
<abattoir> tmdx120: so it's recommended that you change it immediately
<tmdx120> cpk2: thanks
<vm> where is (in repos) k3b mp3 plugin?
<abattoir> it should be in multiverse
<abattoir> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.14-0ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 34 kB, installed size 96 kB
<tk> hmm
<abattoir> aah, sorry, its in universe
<vm> abattoir - ok, works
<cpk2> no one has seen a huge zip of kde wallpapers from kde-look.org floating around? =\
<cpk2> guess thats too much to hope for
<tk> cpk2: there's a couple people that might have it, there's 2 people soulrider and Hawkwind that collect wallpapers :P
<vm> i maybe see it on www.torrentz.com
<vm> cpk2 ^
<rambo3> try www.makeityourself.com
<main2> how can i make my 'server' login automaticly (i got kubu on a workstation, and on my 'server')
<main2> i remote desktop a lot with it from the client
<main2> kdc* doesnt seem really stable either, is it better to use VNC?
<main2> ?
<tk> bout to try my.... 4th install CD today... wish me luck :(
<cpk2> rambo3: i dont get it, are you trying to tell me to make it myself?
<sisyphe>  /msg salut
<Kubu> salut
<sisyphe>  /msg arafat
<sisyphe>  salut
<sisyphe> arf
<vm> is it possible to make 6.06 the newst stage of development of edgy?
<sisyphe>  /msg Andrey-
<sisyphe>  salut
<sisyphe>  /msg ark[1] 
<sisyphe>  salut
<sisyphe>  salut
<sisyphe>  salut
<abattoir> sisyphe: ????
<pibarnas> which packages do I have to install to put kubuntu in pt_BR?
<fdoving> sisyphe: salut. it's enought now.
<sisyphe> uiui
<sisyphe> je test
<sisyphe> dites moi
<fdoving> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<sisyphe> pas moyen de mettre des remote sur kubunut ?
<sisyphe> ok ^
<Kubu> hes just polite
<Kubu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<abattoir> pibarnas: i can only find pt...
<abattoir> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<rambo3> dont you :p
<abattoir> pibarnas: ^^^might want to ask there, ppl there might definitely know
<abattoir> *would
<pibarnas> Hey, thank you a lot! I'll go there!
<abattoir> :)
<vm> what special would you guys do on 26th october?
<vm> i think about buy fireworks
<vm> and chamagne
<rambo3> 26th ? celebrate independence of north korea from imerpialist countries
<rambo3> is it edgy ?
<vm> rambo3 - the premiere of edgy eft
<vm> plus i`ll write artical for local newspaper (i write something for them from time to time)
<rambo3> !ubuntu release party
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu release party - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vm> next occasion will be far in spring :D
<fabimm> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Oct  1 13:35:11 2006
<fabimm> what's that ?
<vm> fabimm - strange
<rambo3> you system clock is off
<fabimm> my system clock is off?
<fabimm> my time is rigth , 12:54 ajusted by ntpd
<rambo3> ok search google
<vm> rambo - why do you think that fabimm`s clock is off?
<rambo3> becouse thats the usual error
<rambo3> i ment date not clock
<fabimm> where can i see that?
<rambo3> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<vm> as poles says- live, not to die
<ibrahim> hi , friends
<tejinder> whats the proper way of upgrading from dapper to edgy? i edited sources.list and did apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade last night. messed up my whole system, had to reinstall :(
<vacoy> hiho ppl, i'm a kubuntu/n00b and have a question
<rambo3> that or sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ibrahim> how can  change  firefox  menus trasnlate Turkish ?
<pibarnas> I tried to do so, to install the new kde and the packages were downloaded but not installed... how can I do that?
<vm> for edgy theme: #ubuntu+1
<cpk2> people cant wait just one more month to break their system? =P
<abattoir> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<abattoir> tejinder: ^^^follow the links to edgy
<rambo3> !info mozilla-firefox-locale-tr
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox-locale-tr: Mozilla Firefox Turkish Language/Region Package. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 113 kB, installed size 284 kB
<rambo3> !locales > ibrahim
<tejinder> abattoir: which links?
<abattoir> tejinder: look at ubotu's post
<abattoir> tejinder: the one with the Upgrading,.....
<abattoir> tejinder: or just directly go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<fabimm> rambo3 : cool , everything's running normally now :) tks .
<tejinder> abattoir: update-manager is not installed on kubuntu?
<abattoir> tejinder: nope
<tejinder> abattoir: which way is safe? i have already messed up with apt-get :(
<abattoir> tejinder: either use the apt-get solution or adept
<abattoir> tejinder: how did you 'mess up'?
<abattoir> tejinder: technically both are the same
<tejinder> abattoir: i edited sources.list and did dist-upgrade. i could'nt boot the system next day. the kernel booted but not kde
<abattoir> did you have '
<tejinder> abattoir: '?
<abattoir> 'kubuntu-desktop' installed prior to the upgrade?
<tejinder> i think its already there
<tejinder> in default installation of dapper
<tejinder> no?
<Skrot> Sometimes its removed
<rambo3> first knot didnt install video drivers so x would break , what knot did you use
<Skrot> So if you're going to dist-upgrade, make sure kubuntu-desktop is installed.
<abattoir> tejinder: yes, but some people remove it(or it gets removed when you remove other packages)
<rambo3> tejinder, i think i had that error it was kdm that would stall , installed gdm and dpk-recofigured it
<fabimm> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display , I get this warning when i try to run firefox and others gtk applications from terminal , but they run when i launch them from the menu. What's happening?
<rambo3> that normal
<oheard_> fabimm: are you trying to run that with sudo?
<oheard_> Oh wait, fabimm, the programs still start though right?
<tejinder> rambo3: you use gdm to boot kde?
<rambo3> yes allways
<rambo3> not boot exec
<fabimm> oheard: no , it starts ok if launched by the menu , it doesn't start in terminal
<rambo3> try exec firefox
<tejinder> can anyone please send me sources.list of edgy. i just want to confirm ?
<fabimm> same warning , not launched
<oheard_> fabimm: are you trying to do it as root or via sudo?
<oheard_> fabimm: if you don't need to see output you can run the programs via alt+f2.
<fabimm> i'm trying with my normal user , i don't need to run firefox under root .
<main2> is there anything better then KMIX?
<oheard_> That is strange..
<Skrot> main2: Better how?
<main2> more advanced options
<main2> better looking etc
<main2> Skrot: im looking for alternatives
<Skrot> Doubt it. Kmix shows just about the same stuff as alsamixer does
<main2> Skrot: what i find weird is, that alsa does not allow the volume of induvidual speakers to be set
<main2> im using a SB Live - GOLD, but it doesnt seem to be possible
<main2> :-(( that sucks
<Skrot> main2: Well, is that alsa/linux' fault or is it Creatives fault? Who makes the Creative-drivers for Windows? Microsoft or Creative?
<main2> to answer your first question, it aint a fault i think
<oheard_> main2: open kmix, right click the volume setting for which you want to change the speakers levels seperately, then choose "Split Channels". :-D
<main2> its just something not implemented?
<Skrot> main2: Probably. Or do as oheard_  said
<rambo3> main2, are you sure about that, use Q and W , in alsamixer
<main2> oheard_: that kicks ass dude =)
<Jucato> hm.. who kicks what? :)
<main2> Skrot: but to answer your second question, that is both..
<main2> microsoft releases sb drivers with windows as well
<CPU_Wizard> good afternoon people. how can i change the interface language of kubuntu?
<oheard_> Afternoon CPU_Wizard. :-)
<Skrot> main2: Yeah, but those drivers are proably also made by Creative
<main2> i think ur right yes =)
<Skrot> My point is, though it didn't quite apply to your problem; if $hardware doesnt work in linux, and $vendor doesnt support linux, complain to $vendor :P
<oheard_> CPU_Wizard: K menu -> System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Country/Region & Language.
<oheard_> :-D
* oheard_ returns to dancing/coding.
<CPU_Wizard> thank you oheard_!!! it works!!!
<Wikipedia-Gast92> why
<CPU_Wizard> cu later people! have a nice day! thank you for the help :)
<Wikipedia-Gast92> why
<StonedDragon>  (^)
<Wikipedia-Gast92> why
<tk> soulrider: you still around?
<Wikipedia-Gast92> why
<Tm_T> Wikipedia-Gast92: stop that
<Wikipedia-Gast92> and you?
* Wikipedia-Gast92 was kicked off #kubuntu by Riddell (random spamming)
<tk> awww, you should but put "but why?" :P
<Tm_T> Riddell: bah, just when I was doing that
<Tm_T> "why? because I can"
<StonedDragon> why that?
<tk> wow, ubuntu has changed since I last installed it
<Tm_T> coffee or something, must wake up ->
<tk> which wasnt tha tlong ago
<StonedDragon> tk: yes, 6.06.1 is a blast
* oheard_ can't wait for Gnubuntu... if it ever happens...
<Skrot> Hi. If I want to load a driver with certain options, where do I configure that in kubutnu?
<StonedDragon> it worked flawlessly out-of-the-box on my notebook, which means i saved me nerves and time
<tk> StonedDragon: tell mea bou tit... the main reason I switched back to it was because it was less annoying with my bluetooth and now its the same as Kubuntu's :P
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: I'm here now
<tk> wb Hawkwind
<gnomefreak> lol
<octan> Hi all. whos maintaining the package ksysv ?
<tk> brb, rebooting to my HD now
<Hawkwind> Hey there tk
<StonedDragon> tk: yup, it "just works" which is very very cool for a free distribution
<gnomefreak> Hawkwind: what was i checking into? i got the message from early this am you talking to someone
<oheard_> octan: run aptitude show <package name> in konsole to find out that kind of info. :-)
<octan> i think thers a small bug,, well rather forgot something. group the widgets or whatever
<octan> http://nuxil.dynserv.net:81/screenshot/ksysv.png
<octan> if ya see. it doesnt resize the small listviews
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: Wasn't you who mentioned getting my SoS repo into/onto easyubuntu or source-o-matic ?
<octan> only the main widget
<gnomefreak> source o matic i forgot to talk to seveas about it again ill ping him later
<oheard_> You should see the developers about that one, or the maintainer email from aptitude is debian-qt-kde@lists.debian.org.
<oheard_> @ octan
<octan> oheard_, did ya see the picture?
<Hawkwind> gnomefreak: No rush.  DaScreech asked me if it was listed and I basically just told him that you had mentioned trying to get it listed at one point
<oheard_> octan: yes.
<gnomefreak> k
<main2> crimsun: any idea about vlc in the backport :')?
<StonedDragon> f
<High|ander> anyone using the i915 driver here?
<High|ander> having problem to set 1280x800 mode
<StonedDragon> highlander: is that a graphic card?
<High|ander> StonedDragon: yes
<StonedDragon> kopete-test (sorry)
* oheard_ pets StonedDragon
<StonedDragon> seems to work ok
<zorglu_> i use 1024x768 on my i9165
<zorglu_> but the screen is appears quite '16/9' :)
<zorglu_> maybe i should try other resolution :)
<zorglu_> High|ander: how do you do that ?
<oheard_> zorglu_: K menu -> System Settings
<zorglu_> oheard_: this one never worked for me
<tk> Hawkwind: sorry, I just finished reinstalling linux (had to burn 4 different CD's because f'ing ISO got trashed apparently the first time (first 3 cds)
<root_____>  
<High|ander> i need the widescreen stuff :)
<zorglu_> oheard_: some issue in the gui i guess
<zorglu_> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. Russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<oheard_> zorglu_: you could try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I would go through it with you but I have work to do, sorry.
<zorglu_> High|ander: how do you do it
<zorglu_> oheard_: ok, np
<High|ander> zorglu_: i dont, it doesn't work
<zorglu_> ok but what do you try which doesnt work
<zorglu_> ?
<zorglu_> High|ander: ok keep your secret then :)
<soulrider> :O
<soulrider> i left this on when i went to bed
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<High|ander> zorglu_: trying to set mode to 1280x800
<javittialves> HI
<zorglu_> tmdx120: time to change your password, note that konversation makes it auomatically so this kind of thing wont happen in the future
<oheard_> tmdx120: I would change your password if I was you.
<oheard_> :-)
<arcad3> how to rename a file_
<tk> arcad3: mv file newFile
<arcad3> thanks
<tk> np
<tk> and just FYI, copy is 'cp' :)
<oheard_> arcad3: right click it in konqueror and choose "Rename" if you prefer the GUI. :-)
<tk> delete 'rm' :)
<tk> sure, take the easy way out :P
<vm> wow, i just looked what are the wallpapers standardly with kubuntu 6.06 and i must say- good taste they are
<oheard_> :-D
<arcad3> haow can i mount read.only mz ntfs partitions like in ubuntu
<oheard_> arcad3: mount -t ntfs <device> <mount point>
<tk> arcad3: if you google this stuff, you find great resources from kubuntu/ubuntu as well
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<arcad3> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<Arlington> somebody who can provide the adress to the non restricted universe and multiverse repositories?
<zorglu_> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Arlington> thanx zorglu. i notices that often in conversations in mainchatt the text is red when it is directed o me. how can i do that to for example you
<Arlington> zorglu?!
<zorglu_> yep you type my nick in the sentence and i will see it highlighted
<zorglu_> if you type the begininf of the nick and then press "tab" it will be automatically completed
<zorglu_> like "zor" and then tab will produce zorglu_
<Arlington> aaah. okay. well a question i know how to add repositories but. the ones in the list in adept are restricted ones i wan't non restricted. zorglu you don't know the adress to the non restricted universe and multiverse?
<fdoving> Arlington: take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Arlington> fdoving: i looked at that one but no adresses in that document...
<Arlington> i'am trying to add the libxine extra codecs
<Arlington> zorglu_: but they are in thhe non restricted multiverse repositroie wich is not in the addable list of adept.
<Hawkwind> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<Hawkwind> Arlington: That's in multiverse.  Just add that repo
<Arlington> Hawkwind: yeah but when in adept the only one with multiverse that i can add is commented as "restricted"
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Arlington: that guide could help you out ^^^^
<zorglu_> Arlington: the point is you misunderstand what 'restricted' mean in this context
<vm> i`ll lightscribe my cdr with kubuntu 6.10
<zorglu_> and this is explained in the page
<zorglu_> vm: what lightscribe mean ?
<Arlington> i kown that restricted means that they are not license free.
<ep> Somehow I lost colors in konsole file listings, etc.  How would one go about getting em back?
<Arlington> but in that restricted multiverse repos. is not libxine extracodecs.
<vm> zorglu - the burning (image, text etc.) on the upper side of cdr
<Jucato> well, it's a bit more than that
<vm> zorglu_ - the burning (image, text etc.) on the upper side of cdr
<mikeraz> Hello, where can I get the kernel source for 2.6.15-27-386?  My system only shows src packages for 2.4.27
<Jucato> Arlington: libxine-extracodecs is not in restricted. it's in multiverse
<zorglu_> vm: dunno osrry
<Arlington> yes i know but i try to add that but it's not in the list in adept. so how can i obtain the adress to the multiverse repos
<Arlington> ?
<zorglu_> Arlington: :)
<zorglu_> it has been already answered several times :)
<Arlington> well then i'am to stupid so understand.
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Arlington: that one ^^^^
<marcus_> lu
<leio_> why can't i use "apt-get install sun-java5-jdk",but I can use "apt-get install sun-j2re1.5",are there any differeces?
<leio_> any one could give some hints?thanks a lot!
<Arlington> thanx for the help i'am just a to sloppy reader.
<|Danielle|> Nace una nueva red IRC: irc.ubuntuzone.org . Para conectarte: irc.ubuntuzone.org puerto 6668
<Arlington> i'am to stuck in the windows world i think where everything is "easy"
<infornography> Can someone tell me what the graphical tool is to setup samba for file sharing in kubuntu? I can't find one on the menu but I'm told it's there
<totalwormage> infornography: look in your 'kcontrol'
<malkavian> hello, im looking for movie player which can display subtitles from txt files... any sugesstions?
<arejaytee> hrmm what the fuck is wrong with firefox, gmail opens fine in konqueror but just tries to load forever in firefox
<totalwormage> under 'internet & network' there's a samba butten :] 
<tk> Arlington: if its that hard for you to add multi/universe to your setup, then go the route of Automatix or EasyUbuntu, they give you the option of leaving the extended sources.list in your /etc/apt dir when done
<zorglu_> !language > arejaytee
<leio_> anyone ever have problem with excuting "apt-get install sun-java5-jdk"? It always says can't find sun-java5-jdk,what's wrong?
<Hobbsee> !info sun-java5-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 4868 kB, installed size 11548 kB
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> leio_: enable multiverse, see the above link
<infornography> Thanks
<Jucato> leio_: you have "multiverse" enabled?
<leio_> i think i'v add multiverse in my sources.list,that's right?
<tony_> good morning everyone.
<zorglu_> leksa: yes
<tony_> What is the best way to install MYSQL, PHP, APACHE at the same time
<fdoving> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<tk> you realize how crappy windows TCP/IP stack is when you try and talk on vonage + download at the same time, and then do the same thing in linux at 5 times the DL speed and talk just fine where windows you had to stop t he DL
<totalwormage> hehe
<tk> seriously... in windows 10Kb/sec and its crappy connection... in linux im getting 100-250Kb and talking fine
<ep> IIRC, I installed sun's JRE however java -version outputs: gij (GNU libgcj)  2 questions:  (1) From the commandl line, how can I determine if the sun java package has or has not been installed?  (2) How do I make it the default?
<BazziR> ep: use sudo update-alternatives --config java
<BazziR> (and --config jar)
<BazziR> tk: that's what Vista will fix for windows :)
<tk> BazziR: is that MS's latest claim?
<BazziR> it's true
<tk> gonna be one of those "prove it" things for me...
<BazziR> the latest versions show significantly improved networking
<BazziR> (though buggy, still)
<octan> hi all
<octan> when i do df in cli i see all mounted partitions.. but what is this one?
<octan> lrm                    1030560     21540   1009020   3% /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-amd64-generic/volatile
<octan> i dont got /lib on a seperat partition afik everything is on / execpt my /home
<ep> BazziR: on config jar:  fastjar instead of gcj jar?
<octan> i guess its some tmpfs i guess ?
<octan> of some sort
<tk> volatile would make me think ramdisk
<buz> ubuntu-base + kubuntu-desktop is entirely the same as kubuntu itself right?
<vmw> how to change the lewt-down kde icon?
<totalwormage> octan: wikipedia says its your 'local resource manager', whatever that may be ;] 
<ep> BazziR:  nevermind after a quick google search I decided to chose fastjar over the default gcj-jar
<buz> l-r-m is linux-restricted-modules around here
<arcad3> how i update my kubuntu  from 5.01 to 6.10??
<fdoving> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading, please see the instructions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ep> Next question:  I installed xbuntu desktop and now I'm using gdm instead of kdm.  How do I get kdm back.  Can I use sudo update-alternatves again?
<fdoving> ep: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow kdm'
<vmw> how to change the lewt-down kde icon?
<cox377_> does anyone know what the command would be to bring down my modem and then bring it back up again
<cfraz89> cox377_: sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0 is for your network card
<cox377_> cfraz89: it's a USB modem
<cfraz89> oh...
<buz> uhm unplug it?
<cox377_> buz: is that suggestion to me?
<buz> cox377_: yes, that's the stupid but easy way ;)
<cox377_> buz: i actually run smoothwall as my router and it's all hidden under the floor. The connection goes down sometimes and i wanna beable to restart the modem without having to restart the smootwall
<buz> is that a dsl or analog modem
<ep> Somehow I lost "file colors" in konsole listings.  Is this a setting on the konsole menu or some bashrc setting.  How do I get em back?
<Arlington> i have a usb printer how can i mount that in kubuntu?
<vmw> how to change the lewt-down kde icon?
<buz> Arlington: got to system settings -> printer
<Arlington> yes
<el_LlaneroSolita> algun espaol??? solucion ati radeon mobility x1400
<buz> then click add printer
<cox377_> buz: it's a USB DSL modem
<buz> cox377_: it might be pppoe then
<Arlington> aaah i can do it now :-)
<cox377_> Ok cheers
<Arlington> buz:  thanx
<el_LlaneroSolita> solucion ati radeon mobility x1400
<buz> but i have never used pppoe myself
<el_LlaneroSolita> spanish
<octan> when i make a init script and link it to rc2.d can i use a SXX larger than 100 ? or is 99 the bigest one
<buz> omfg what kind of weird splash screen has ubuntu server
<ep> Btw I lost the konsole colors after i did 2 things  installed xbuntu-desktop and added a path to the environment varibles via an /etc/profile edit.  However I commented out the edit, restarted and still no konsole colors.  So I don't think this is the problem.
<octan> etc ln -s /etc/init.d/myfile /etc/rc2.d/S100myfile  ?
<octan> is that ok?
<Arlington> buz: can i find drivers somewhere if they aint in the list that kubuntu downloads?
<buz> maybe
<buz> try linuxprinting.org
<buz> what printer is that
<Arlington> a canon ip2200
<Arlington> ip 4000 is in the list :-/
<buz> try the ip4000
<buz> maybe it works
<Arlington> it didn't :-/
<cox377_> Arlington: i tried with an IP1000 and gave up...
<cox377_> there was some code about when i firt tried kubuntu but it was too complicated for me @ the time and i havent tried again since
<Arlington> okay :-/
<octan> hey
<ep> Tip for the day:  I've found you HP DeskJet printer at the Goodwill Store (US second hand) for about $5 US.  These are listed 100% linux compatible on that  linux printer site. (forget the url)
<Arlington> cox377_:  i advise u to go to linuxprinting.org they have solutions for your problem.
<cox377_> Arlington: Nice one mate, i shall take a look
<ep> I did this and sold the cannon in a gargage sale for a profit on 1$ US.  lol  Linux pays off.
<|lostbyte|> Guys, WHere are the cool fonts ?
<xwolf-> is there a way to "restart" a program's icon attribute? i changed it to another one, now the bouncing icon continues to bounce even after the program is fully loaded
<Arlington> cox377_:  http://software.canon-europe.com you can get drivers here.
<finster> hi
<|lostbyte|> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<cox377_> Arlington: nICE ONE mate?? have they added support for linux?
<Arlington> cox377_: yes! there are linux specific drivers!
<Arlington> just choose your printer in the dropdown for printers....
<zblach> hey all
<cox377_> Awsome
<ep> xwolf, theres some seting in kinfocenter (or similar) that allows you to set the number of seconds on the bouncing icon.  I just stumbled onto that a couple of minutes ago.  Can't remember where its at exactly
<cox377_> Arlington: it's not new as it was released last year, i couldnt have looked that hard but i',m sure i did
<leio_> thanks for all the help
<leio_> done!
<dexter007> hi
<xwolf-> i know wher it is, ep, but that's not the problem. you see, the bouncing icon for this program should disappear when the program finishes its loading, but it just keeps there until the 30 second bouncing timeout
<Arlington> ooxh sorry :-(
<dexter007> How commend download polish langaue pack ?
<Arlington> what is the format for drivers in linux?
<cox377_> Arlington: tar.gz
<mikeraz_> Q about potential installation bug
<Arlington> i get wrong driverformat when i try to add it :-(
<ep> Ah I see. Very irritating for me is the faci I get that bouncing icon often when I lauch multible instances of firefox from the panel or menu icon.  However selecting "New Window" from the firefox  menu is instataneous.  Seems like This same instaneous behavior should happen on icon click also.
<Dink> what are the varrun---/var/run, varlock---/var/lock, udev---/dev, devshm---/dev/shm, lrm---/lib/modules/* partitions ??
<zblach> quick question. If I connect two computers via ethernet cable, how can I transfer files across/
<xwolf-> ep it started to happen when i changed the original icon to some other one. i put the original icon again, but the boucing still continues
<Dink> !varrun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about varrun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> does anyone here use a pppeo connection ?
<xwolf-> zblach do both have linux installed?
<soulrider> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<ep> That's weird! I can't help.  I'm fairly new.
<mikeraz_> zblach - it is a rollover cable?
<mikeraz_> and do you know how to staticly assign an ip address?
<dexter007> Sorry. I not good speak in english. What name polsih lang pack ?
<Dink> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Arlington> through adept
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Arlington> dexter007: through adept?
<dexter007> sudo .... {name} <- what name....
<vm> hi. how to disable first screen (you know- kubuntu logo, and loading xxx ok, starting yyy ok)?
<zblach> mikeraz_: don't think so, but don't the newer ethernet cards support this feature anyways?
<dexter007> thx...i go to #ubuntu-pl :D
<vm> dexter - polnische jungen?
<dexter007> yeap :P... kinder :D
<vm> question: how to disable first screen (you know- kubuntu logo, and loading xxx ok, starting yyy ok)?
<Dink> Anyone know what are the varrun---/var/run, varlock---/var/lock, udev---/dev, devshm---/dev/shm, lrm---/lib/modules/* partitions ??
<Arlington> cox377_: have you tried turbo free?
<Arlington> cox377_:  http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<Arlington> cox377_: www.turboprint.de
<ubuntu> join #ubuntu-it
<vm> question: how to disable first screen (you know- kubuntu logo, and loading xxx ok, starting yyy ok)?
<cox377_> Arlington: hadnt seen it before, checkin it out now
<xwolf-> vm try kcontrol -> appearance & themes -> splash screen
<xwolf-> (rough translation from portuguese)
<Kubu> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vm> xwolf - thanks
<Kubu> !th
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about th - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arlington> cox377_:  you got pm.
<main2> im trying to install vncserver on kubuntu but it get 'vncserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory'
<main2> i do have the latest version of libstdc++/libc - these come with GCC, any ideas?
<xwolf-> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<xdemon> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<xdemon> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX ('Accelerated Indirect GLX') is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol.
<xdemon> heh
<pussfeller> anyone tell me how i can get ubuntu to think I have amarok and quit trying to upgrade it for me...
<xdemon> and how i can install it?
<pussfeller> since i use svn
<michael> Hello all, I'm having a problem activating my on-board ethernet card, a Via Rhine II.
<Arlington> how do i do this:
<Arlington> Installation: Extract the archive, change to the new created directory and start "./setup" (root login required):
<Arlington> tar -xzf turboprint-1.94-4.tgz
<Arlington> cd turboprint-1.94-4
<Arlington> ./setup
<Arlington> can someone explain for a neewbie.
<xdemon> in konsole
<michael> .tgz? Sounds slackware-y.
<pussfeller> and you would probably want to do "sudo ./setup"
<xdemon> im newbie too :) but know it :) console rulez
<Arlington> yes but how do i get to the directory i'am supposed to be in?
<pussfeller> you know what he means by 'konsole'?
<Arlington> yes.
<slow-motion> hallo
<pussfeller> then after you untar the thing, type 'cd nameofdir'
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/01-gabriel's_oboe_(from_the_mission).mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/02-la_tragedia_di_un_uomo_ridicolo.mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/03-mercato.mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/04-liricamente.mp3
<Arlington> pussfeller: yes
<pussfeller> or cd and then the first letter or 2 and then 'tab' button
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/05-i_gelsomini.mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/06-antiga_palavra_(with_dulce_pontes).mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/07-c'_era_una_volta_il_trenino.mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/08-la_commozione_dell'_addio.mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/09-i_figli_di_pan.mp3
<main2> wow you are cool
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/10-family_of_the_poor_(from_city_of_joy).mp3
<ep> Would a xubunu-desktop install destroy a bashrc file in my home directory?  "ls -a" doesn't show any *bashrc* files.  I've lost konsole colors for some reason.  I can't get figure out how to get em back.
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/11-guardians_of_the_clouds.mp3
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/12-teneramente_amore.mp3
<main2> xmoron..
<xdemon> file:///home/xdemon/Guardians/Enio_Morricone-Guardians_Of_The_Clouds-2006/13-liricamente_(solo).mp3
<xdemon> oops
<xdemon> sorry
<xdemon> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables - WTF???
<xdemon> after ./configure
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<Arlington> thanx not confident in linux yet... :-)
<Tm_T> xdemon: please do not EVER do that again
<pussfeller> its alright... i had to ask the same questions once :)
<ep> Would a xubunu-desktop install destroy a bashrc file in my home directory?  "ls -a" doesn't show any *bashrc* files.  I've lost konsole colors for some reason.  I can't get figure out how to get em back.
<xdemon> ok... its my klipper
<buz> people rarely do that on purpose you know
<xdemon> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables - what the ****?
<xdemon> i install gcc!
<Tm_T> buz: people do that on purpose also, you know ;(
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<pussfeller> ep ls .bash*
<Arlington> cox377_:  did you get it to work?
<buz> xdemon: install build-essential
<ep> pussfeller: only lists .bash_history  What happened?
<pussfeller> i dont know ep
<ep> :-)
<xdemon> ok... downloading... thx
<xdemon> and i have problem with sound
<pussfeller> does kubuntu add anything 'virtual' to an audio Cd when you view it in konqy?
<buz> yes
<xdemon> when i starting track in kaffeine, amarok, juk, track doesnt play
<pussfeller> cause i have all these dirs marked, flac, ogg, etc
<xdemon> simply skip
<buz> just abouteverything you see in konqy is "virtual"
<buz> its really a neat feature if you ask me
<pussfeller> i mean, is that stuff in the CD, or from konqy?
<buz> from kde$
<ep> Ok I did two things.  I installed xbuntu-deskto and edited /etc/profile to add a path env variable  (i've since commented it out for testing)...
<buz> audio cd dont usually show much if you look at them
<buz> but you can use it
<pussfeller> well buz its SLOW as heck to even pull the wavs off
<buz> mhh
<pussfeller> 45 minutes...
<buz> was quite ok for me
<buz> maybe dma is not active?
<pussfeller> no, i checked
<ep> anyways  What files should normally be there in my home directory and how might I get them back?
<graft> there doesn't have to be anything in your home directory
<graft> you might want a .bash_profile or a .bashrc or something
<graft> but that's your choice
<graft> everything else (like kde directories) should create themselves
<pussfeller> ep, you can make a new user, then go into that dir and copy the bashrc over...
<pussfeller> i ma pretty sure there is a default bashrc, right?
<ep> I see, Seems like I recall seeing those files. I can't believe I accidently erased them.  I guess anythings possible :(
<graft> yeah, it/s /etc/skel/.bashrc
<graft> you can just copy that
<graft> ep, try ls -al first
<ep> graft: will that get my konsole colors back?
<pussfeller> then sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~
<graft> no, don't sudo it
<graft> you don't want root to own your .bashrc
<pussfeller> heh
<pussfeller> yer right
<graft> ep, yah that'll get em back
<pussfeller> he wouldnt need to be root just to read it
<blag> Need ideas of new nick :) /q me please!
<Arlington> what is a file with extension .rpm?
<pussfeller> so im getting like 193KBS copying the cda/wav from an audio cd...
<zorglu_> q. i got 2 laptops on a lan, i would like them to share some file directories, what is the easiest way to set this up ?
<ep> graft: "ls -al" only lists one *bash* file  ".bash_history"  I will copy per your suggestion, thanks
<pussfeller> rpm is redhat/mandrake packaging system
<Arlington> okay so i can unpack thoose files in some way?
<pussfeller> zorglu_: it would depend on the OS of each...
<zorglu_> pussfeller: kubuntu for both
<graft> Arlington: what do you wanna unpack it for?
<pussfeller> then, you would use nfs probably
<blood> hi all... i have problem with gcc on kubuntu :/
<zorglu_> pussfeller: ok is there some easy tools to set this up ?
<Arlington> i downloaded a driver for my printer and try to install it.
<Arlington> graft: pm
<SlimG> Is there somewhere on the web i can find a list of deb packages that is installed by default when installing ubuntu or kubuntu dapper?
<blood> when i try to do something with gcc i have msn "gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus'"
<pussfeller> zorglu_: in the control things, internet and network, file sharing
<pussfeller> and then become admin
<blood> i had install gcc with adept...
<pussfeller> did you install "build-essentials"
<Arlington> i don't know if i wanna unpack it. it was in a driver package for my prinnter i downloaded but i do not know wich filetype drivers come for in linux...
<zorglu_> pussfeller: if i do, i only got a 'greyed' window, the options are available but all 'greyed'
<blood> build-essentials? no...
<zorglu_> pussfeller: oh just tried kdesu kcontrol and some new stuff appears. will try that. thanks
<pussfeller> zorglu_: you have to 'maximize' the window, and at the bottom is 'administrator mode'
<pussfeller> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zorglu_> pussfeller: yep and click on it -> give passwd -> provide only greyed window
<xdemon> does anyone uses FUSE?
<pussfeller> zorglu_: it sounds messed up for some reason, you will prob have to ask on mailing list, unless some one here knows, or search forum
<zorglu_> pussfeller: ok
<pussfeller> prob permissions thingee
<Arlington> any body who can help me with driver installing?
<xdemon> and me... NVIDIA geForce 6600(gigabyte)
<xdemon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SlimG> Is there somewhere on the web i can find a list of deb packages that is installed by default when installing ubuntu or kubuntu dapper?
<pussfeller> what kinda printer is it Arlington
<pussfeller> no in the channel so others can read it
<Arlington> pussfeller:  pm?
<Arlington> okay. it's a canon pixma ip2200
<ubuntu> hay
<Arlington> i downloaded the linux drivers from their site.
<Arlington> because linuxprinting.org suggested it
<ep> Ok, I copied all the hidden bash config files to my home directory.  Next, how do I use em?  "ctrl-alt-backspace"  to end session or is there something better?
<pussfeller> arlington https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP4200
<Arlington> okay!
<Arlington> pussfeller: thanx
<pussfeller> np
<Arlington> i was on the right track then did download alien to convert the pakages :-)
<ep> pussfeller: end session to launch the new bash settings?
<pussfeller> probably ep
<ep> brb
<pussfeller> theres a command to do it, but i cant remember what it is
<mark_> can anyone help with no sound from soundcard, just a quite buzz and keypresses can be heard please?
<Arlington> pussfeller:  can you send that adress again my Xserver collapsed...
<vm> is there need do install java on 6.06?
<ep> graft: thanks for the help. I have konsole colors now.  Grr, however if I do "sudo ls" then no konsole colors :(  This leads me to belive that the xbunutu-desktop install did more than I expected.  I hope I can fix everything.
<ep> Hence: the obvious question:  How do I now get konsole colors as  root?
<Arlington> pussfeller?!
<pussfeller> ?
<pussfeller> sudo cp /etc/skel/.bashrc /root
<Arlington> could you provide that adress again about the printer my system hung up.
<pussfeller> arlington https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanonPixmaIP4200
<Arlington> thanx
<ile> hi, while using Skype, most of the times I get the message "Problem with sound device" when I try to call somebody, Very rarely I can call without a problem and works perfectly. But that's very rarely. Has anyone else faced with this problem and can anyone help me?
<soulrider> ahhhhh!!!! i need some networking help! >.<
<ep> pussfeller: I'm  trying to learn CLI, to copy all three config files, use: "sudo cp /etc/skel/.bash* /root"
<pussfeller> yep
<ep> thanks
<t0taln00b> there's a kubuntu installer bug :(
<pussfeller> ile: skype uses on older way of handling sound on linux, and so, the sound card gets 'blocked' when another application is recently making a sound
<pussfeller> so far, they refuse to work on it, i think
<pussfeller> flahs is the same way, but they are fixing it even as wee speak, for flash 9
<ile> pussfeller: so we just have to wait
<t0taln00b> when i get to the point of partitioning to resize and use freed space it just sits there doing nothing
<t0taln00b> can someone explain me what's happening?
<ile> pussfeller: thank you
<ep> Did the copy. I guess I should of checked to make sure I wasn't clobbering any existing files of the same name first :-(  Does the default kubuntu install put those files in /root
<windshear> i have a question about the kubuntu installer
<windshear> my lan has no direct internet connection , i have to establish it using vpnc (cisco vpn)
<windshear> if i try to install kubuntu the installer hangs trying to check update servers at 1 %
<t0taln00b> guys did u try installing kubuntu edgy beta using desktop cd?
<windshear> there is no possibility to continue the setup
<windshear> the only workaround i found is to pull the network cable before starting the live cd
<windshear> then the installer says simply "could not connect to update server" and continues
<c43tv> ciao a tutti
<t0taln00b> @windshear:are u installing kubuntu dapper or edgy?
<windshear> dapper 6.06
<t0taln00b> there's probably still many bugs in the installer coz i had the same problems on dapper
<windshear> and i have to uncomment the update servers afterwards manually
<soulrider> does anyone here have any networking knowledge? :P
<windshear> ok actually its no real problem but took me some time to find out the workaround
<t0taln00b> and now i have partitioning problems on edgy
<ep> From my home directory as a me (normal user) I type "sudo ls" and it doesn't ask me for a password.
<windshear> ep then you have already provided before
<ep> I just logged in
<ep> Maybe I provieded it at the login screen?
<windshear> ep open a new shell and try again
<ep> no password prompt
<windshear> ep do you have root rights
<ep> I hope not
<windshear> type whoami
<ep> whoami outpust my usr name
<ep> outputs
<windshear> hm
<windshear> ep what version?
<windshear> what kubuntu version?
<ep> dapper
<Arlington> anybody using turbo printings driver?
<Arlington> and have lockup file?
<ep> I don't really know exactly -- 6.06 fromt the desktop install disk
<windshear> ep have you changed any rights, ...
<ep> the only thing I did was install xbuntu desktop -- it erased all my bashrc files, so i put new ones in home and /root  I haven't chantged any rights
<soulrider> does anyone knoe why i can load anything from the internet when i connect through pppoeconfig but not when i connect through anything else ?
<soulrider> if i use ppoeconfig to connect its fine
<soulrider> but if i use knet to connect
<soulrider> it connects but nothing loads
<windshear> ep hm, strange, donotknow, sorry cant help you, perhaps somebody else??
<ep> maybe sudo will just do 'ls' is there somthing else I could try?
<Arlington> anybody using the turboprint driver?
<ep> Ok I'm going to end session come back on try sudo and see if it prompts me for a password?  It should correct?
<ep> brb
<Arlington> wich rar unpacker should i choose?
<ep> Ok, to me this seems like a major security flaw -- I end session, log back in, fire up konsole, cd /usr/local type "sudo touch bullmanure"  and it creates the file.  Doesn't ask me for a password!  HELP
<scion> hello all
<mathieu> Hi
<Arlington> how could i make ark unpack .rar files?
<mathieu> I updated to edgy and now X wont start, it complains about not having "nv" driver. I thought they were part of the core X? what can I do?
<scion> Arlington: unrar e filename.rar
<mathieu> Arlington: apt-get install rar unrar
<mathieu> I think their in multiverse
<Arlington> thx
<scion> when i play a dvd it plays fine and then at the menu i get "Audio output unavailable. Device is busy. ()"
<scion> how do i get around this... anyone?
<ep> Should I post on the forums?  sudo is useless
<scion> any takers?
<mathieu> scion: sorry.
<mathieu> ok it seems i chose to update at a time when X is broken (again...)
<scion> its cool
<scion> i changed the audo settings from 5.1 to setero 2.1 and it works now
<scion> time for 40 year old virign, laters
<main2> my system needs, 'libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3' i red on a forum that lib-compat contains it
<main2> but its not in the repos, what should i do?
<claydoh> ep: you might want to check if your user account is somehow part of the gropu "sudo", you can check/change from system settings
<Andrey-> Anyone from Finland please? :)
<ep> claydoh thanks i will do that in just a bit. Tied up right now.
<tmdx120> identify 5percent
<claydoh> its the only thing I can think of that would do that
<claydoh> heh
<abattoir> tmdx120: hi, werent you warned about 'identifying' earlier? ;)
<abattoir> tmdx120: when you try to identify, (i guess) you are not doing it properly, you end up showing it publicly
<abattoir> tmdx120: please correct that and change your password to prevent abuse
<hyper> hiya, is someone using edgy in here?
<abattoir> hyper: yup, lots of people... why?
<hyper> abattoir: How can I install the KDE4 dev version?
<john> hi guys... could someone help me with a kubuntu configuration problem ???
<vm> do you know # about enemy territory?
<abattoir> hyper: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.1.php
<vm> #enemyterritory
<abattoir> john: what's the problem?
<john> each time I try to configure a program or setting in kubuntu edgy, it crashes
<hyper> abattoir: I added the repository but neither apt-get nor adept would let me install the kde3-dev version
<hyper> I just complained about breaking things...
<hyper> I --> It
<abattoir> hyper: 3 or 4?
<duncanyoyo1> hmm, anyone know how to glitch in SOCOM FTB?
<hyper> abattoir: kde4
<abattoir> hyper: could you pastebin the error message?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<hyper> abattoir: just installing kubuntu again in vmware... I'll pastebin it then
<john> "SigSeg3 Signal 11" error I keep getting, no matter what program I try to configure, even system settings wont work
<abattoir> hyper: ok
<abattoir> ubotu: ping
<duncanyoyo1> me/ bored
<hyper> I needed the space today and deleted the vmware image ^^
<ubotu> ping: connection timeout
<john> er... crashed again using pull down box
<duncanyoyo1> .:.|><|BORED|><|.:.
<duncanyoyo1> ^(oo)>
<duncanyoyo1> <(oo)>
<abattoir> duncanyoyo1: stop that, please
<duncanyoyo1> ^(oo)^ why?
<abattoir> duncanyoyo1: there are so many ways to contribute if you are bored ;)
<duncanyoyo1> o sry
<duncanyoyo1> well, i do not see any one asking questions
<john> tis ok, I'll switch back to Gnome .. KDE seems to have too many problems atm... thx peeps
<abattoir> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<abattoir> duncanyoyo1: ^^^^ ;)
<duncanyoyo1> un huh
<ep> Ok my user name is mdr and per "system settings | users & groups"  Primary group: mdr Secondary group: udio, dip, video, plugdev, lpadmin, scanner, admin
<ep> is this abnormal?
<duncanyoyo1> whats your problem?
<duncanyoyo1> i mean whats wrong with your compy?
<duncanyoyo1> and, yes mine doesn't say anything like that
<ep> claydoh: Is that normal?
<ep> Also GID is 1000
<StonedDragon> photorec just saved my b***
<stijn_> hi folks :)
<arunkale> hey stijn_
<BoOSter> phew just got gnome configured
<claydoh> ep: your user looks correct, so you have found a bug it looks
<arunkale> man, i can't use yahoo or photoshop on linux.. that's pissing me off
<abattoir> arunkale: you can't use yahoo??? Photoshop 7 can be run under wine
<abattoir> arunkale: have you tried gimp, gimpshop?
<ep> claydoh, yes looks like after I'm logged in for some time that it will ask me for a password.  So apparently it's remembering the login password prompt.  I'm not so freaked out anymore:)
<claydoh> Ill have to try and see if it does it for me
<main2> how do i stop the VNC server on my kubuntu boxie
<main2> ?
<arunkale> abattoir: i dont have problems with gimp, gimpshop.. i am happy using them.. but the problem comes while collaborating with other designes
<claydoh> after I finish updating my test box
<arunkale> designers*
<arunkale> and i need features of yahoo messenger such as photo sharing and all
<abattoir> arunkale: doesnt gimp support psd?(if you need the sources)??? or doesnt it handle it well?
<arunkale> abattoir: gimp rasterizes all text layers
<Igor_V2> how i get the c libs, like stdio.h and conio.h...
<Igor_V2> ???????
<ep> Igor_V2: apt-get install build-essentials
<abattoir> arunkale: have you considered running photoshop7 under wine? or do you specifically need CS(2) ?
<ep> sudo apt-get i mean
<arunkale> i need cs2
<abattoir> and, 'build-essential' (no s at the end)
<arunkale> coz i use some brushes, etc that i cant use on lower versions
<coreymon77> cs2 wont work under wine
<coreymon77> ive tried
<ep> bad grammer from the ubuntu folks:)
<StonedDragon> dies
<BoOSter> can't you run windows in wine and start ps cs2 from there?
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> you would need something like vmware for that
<Igor_V2> ep: thanks man
<ep> no problem ;)
<coreymon77> then install windoze as a vm
<coreymon77> pain in the but
<hyper> abattoir: so, kubuntu edgy is setup again, now I'm adding the repository for kde4
<Igor_V2> ep: i don't have 'build-essentials' in my apt
<Igor_V2> :T
<ep> Igor_V2: "build-essential" no 's' typo by me
<Igor_V2> ahh...
<Igor_V2> ok
<Igor_V2> perfect...thanks man
<Igor_V2> :)
<hyper> abattoir: http://www.phpfi.com/159133
<nickste> lo all
<nickste> does easyubuntu work with Kubuntu
<arunkale> yeah
<hyper> someone else got KDE4-dev installed on Edgy?
<Nickste> When I right click and left click@ the same time, my clipboard is pasted. How do i turn this off?
<abattoir> hyper: did you run apt-get update ?
<Nickste> can kubuntu use ,deb files?
<hyper> abattoir: yes
<larson9999> is this what grub should look like if my freedos partition is /dev/hdd1 ? http://pastebin.com/797962
<abattoir> Nickste: yes, but not every .deb file might work, it must be built for kubuntu/ubuntu
<menace> Every time i start up GAIM or firefox or a few other programs they crash, how can i fix this?
<hyper> abattoir: I run the install also from within KFR
<hyper> KDE ^
<abattoir> hyper: i just tried, and it works fine for me...
<hyper> hmmm, strange
<arunkale> yes
<hyper> abattoir: might it be a vmware issue?
<Nickste> abattoir: I'm trying to install EasyUbuntu, and it says "The utility is not in your PATH"
<abattoir> hyper: hmm, could be, but i wonder how 'different' it'd be
<abattoir> hyper: you could do a test run in your normal system to verify if you wish
<abattoir> Nickste: how are you installing it?
<hyper> abattoir: how to do a test run in my normal system?
<Nickste> um... clicking on the .deb file
<abattoir> Nickste: if you are installing from a deb, Rt. click ->Actions->Install Package
<Nickste> aaahhh
<Nickste> thanks
<hyper> abattoir: you mean like creating a new partition and install kde edgy there and try there?
<abattoir> hyper: aah, sorry, forgot that you were on dapper
<abattoir> hyper: if you *really* want to try it, why not? ;)
<hyper> abattoir: will that somehow *touch* my nice dapper? ^^
<abattoir> hyper: if partitioning is done cleanly, i see no reason why it'd :)
<hyper> abattoir: I'll try that then
<hyper> I just have to get rid of the MP3s on my old ntfs drive ^^
<hyper> then I can resize it and create a new partition
<hyper> is there actually a limit on how many partitions a system can handle?
<abattoir> hyper: yes, there can only be 4 primary partitions, but you can always create extended partitions ;)
<hyper> yeah, I have a couple of extended partitions
<hyper> abattoir: why can there only be 4 primary partitions? And what is the difference between those and extended ones?
<anschel> primary partitions are stored on the MBR and there's only so much room
<abattoir> hyper: it goes back to the day the PC was designed( 25+ yrs. ago)
<anschel> Extended partitions can have logical partitions inside
<abattoir> hyper: http://www.theeldergeek.com/hard_drives_01.htm might explain it a bit
<hyper> oh well, I'll just have PartitionMagic do the job... that never failed me so far
<hyper> thx for the link, I'llhave a look at it
<abattoir> (even thought its windows specific)
<abattoir> in terms of explanation, i.e
<hyper> hey, until 2 weeks ago I haven't had a linux installed on my computer - so doesn't bother me if it's windows specific in terms of explanation
<abattoir> or even http://www.pcguide.com/ref/hdd/file/structPartitions-c.html
<abattoir> hyper: aah, ok, are you planning to do some kde4 dev work or something?
<hyper> abattoir: Nope, I'm actually interested in what it will be like :)
<anschel> me too
<hyper> abattoir: that's why I want to install it
<rampage> i cant logg in adept packet manager
<abattoir> hyper: well, it will pretty much look like 3.x
<abattoir> hyper: w/ lots of crashes ;)
<abattoir> rampage: any errors?
<rampage> passward
<hyper> abattoir: from what I read in the kde wiki there will be some major changes compared to 3.x
<rampage> wrong
<rampage> i entered root
<rampage> pass
<jaysef> guys is it simple enough to install kubuntu onto a 2nd ext3 partition (already have xp on ntfs and slackware on an ext3)
<abattoir> hyper: yes, but still there is time left in the development cycle
<anschel> rampage:there shouldn't be any root pass
<rampage> but i created it
<hyper> abattoir: so it's not worth having a look at it?
<abattoir> hyper: this is just the first 'developer's release'
<rampage> during installation
<hyper> btw, does edgy support more/newer hardware?
<abattoir> rampage: enter your user's password
<anschel> rampage: are you sure?
<rampage>  i did but it didnt work
<anschel> rampage: it's quite hard to create a root pass during installation
<rampage> it say conversation with su failed
<anschel> rampage: try restarting
<abattoir> hyper: if you just want to 'look' at it in terms of eye candy, you'd definitely be disappointed, esp. after all this effort ;)
<anschel> rampage: that sometimes happens and I restart and it's fine
<josh_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<josh_> !mp4
<rampage> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> hyper: you can search for some screenshots online if you want
<hyper> abattoir: well, by trying it I will also learn a few things :) so reason enough :)
<abattoir> hyper: of course, try it all you want, I just don't want you to be 'disappointed'
<hyper> I've learned so much about computers since I installed dapper :)
<anschel> when does 6.10 come out?
<abattoir> anschel: October end
<abattoir> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<hyper> anschel: oct. 28 I think
<hyper> abattoir: you use krusader?
<abattoir> hyper: no, konqueror
<hyper> abattoir: too bad... :(
<abattoir> hyper: why?
<hyper> krusader is pretty much like total commander... just two things more would be great and I was wondering - in case you use it - whether they exist somehow and need to be activated
<abattoir> hyper: sorry, i haven't found konq. lacking for any of my needs, so never used anything else :)
<hyper> abattoir: I think a 2-pane file manager is really great :)
<lopzided> anyone know how to make all links opened from xchat appear in firefox instead of konqueror?
<abattoir> hyper: konq. can be a 2-pane file manager
<hyper> one of the things I miss is that in total commander I can just enter dos commandi and press enter and they will be executed:  e.g. cd Folder
<abattoir> hyper: or even 10 pane, for that matter :P
<lopzided> i've set firefox to my default manager, and changed firefox to my default web browser in system settings/kde components...still not working
<lopzided> i click a link, and konqueror opens :(
<abattoir> lopzided: xchat has no internal settings/option?
<lopzided> abattoir, not that i can find
<Nickste> is there a flash player available for Kubuntu 64bit?
<hyper> abattoir: and whne I try that in Krusader it doesn't work: I just can't type:   mkdir Folder and press enter
<abattoir> hyper: trust me, open konq.
<abattoir> lopzided: hmm, tried asking at #xchat or something?
<hyper> abattoir: it's open
<abattoir> Nickste: there is not 64-bit version of flash, but there are workarounds
<lopzided> someone from ubuntu-offtopic says it's in settings/advanced/url handlers ... but this looks a bit confusing
<arunkale> lopzided: is firefox your default browser?
<abattoir> hyper: ok, click on the statusbar, and try Split view
<rexbron> hello, when ever i run anything that requires 3d accel (glxgears for example) i get this error: libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<lopzided> arunkale, yup
<abattoir> hyper: and press F8, you get a terminal ;)
<octan> !crypto
<hyper> abattoir: Hmmm, it looks like I have to have a closer look at konq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lopzided> in Xchat's URL handlers, it's currently set to this : !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<arunkale> lopzided: check in settings> configure xchat
<octan> !cryptosetup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptosetup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !cryptsetup
<abattoir> hyper: konq. is just a hidden treasure chest ;)
<ubotu> cryptsetup: configures encrypted block devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.0.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 226 kB, installed size 628 kB
<hyper> abattoir: wow, again something learned :)
<hyper> abattoir: thx
<abattoir> :)
<tony_> i installed ubuntu few times . but after installing it for last time, i relazied few programs were missing , such as php4, mysqlamin etc.. why
<abattoir> tony_: you installed the server version?
<tony_> no desktop
<hyper> abattoir: the last two problems still reside with my webcam(s) and BT Headset :(
<tony_> i used to have them in synaptic
<zorglu_> they got bored, and went 'oh no, not once again, this time i pass' :)
<abattoir> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tony_> i guess soo
<abattoir> hyper: ^^^ tried that?
<hyper> having a look at both of them
<hyper> my old one works with Ekiga... at least I get a picture there
<tony_> but now that i have resovled the network issu , they seems to gone haywire
<hyper> but amsn refuses
<abattoir> hyper: i'll get you a link for bluetooth headset
<tony_> i do have php5, apach2, mysql5, but no mysqladmin
<hyper> abattoir: that would rock :)
<tony_> is that due to updates ????
<Arlington> anyone got a keyfile for turboprint?
<hyper> I'll have a look whether easycam helps with my old webcam :)
<hyper> my gf is getting mad slowly ^^
<tony_> Whats the best wirless network adapter that would work well with ubuntu ????
<hyper> tony_: notebook or dekstop?
<tony_> desktop
<hyper> well, i got a linksys 54mbps and works fine - out of the box
<tony_> any specific model ??
<abattoir> hyper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSkype
<t0taln00b> hey all
<rampage> guys i cannot open adept
<abattoir> hyper: look at PART2, and ignore the skype bits(unless you are using skype of course)
<rampage> it says su returned with error
<hyper> good question: how to find out what model it is without unplugging it  ^^
<t0taln00b> i've just installed ubuntu dapper and have another problem. hope u help :)
<abattoir> rampage: did you enter your user's password?
<hyper> abattoir: well, skype would be great :)
<rampage> i cant
<rampage> it says
<hyper> thx for the LInk, I'll have a look at it
<rampage> su returned error
<abattoir> hyper: then just look at those links, skype linux doesn't support video though
<hyper> abattoir: I know, that's why I installed aMSN
<hyper> ^^
<abattoir> rampage: try entering sudo in a terminal, that might say what the error is specifically
<abattoir> hyper: then speak in skype, watch in amsn ;)
<hyper> abattoir: that's my intention :)
<t0taln00b> i tried sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1 and it mounts it fine. but when trying copy some files from it using sudo cp /mnt/sda1/*.mp3 /home/t0taln00b it just states that there's no such file or directory
<hyper> however video for skype in linux would be nice
<rampage>  but i am havin prb when i am tryin to access adept
<rampage>  help ??
<rampage> 
<vm> hi. will .rpm work on kubuntu?
<vm> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<rampage>  help ????
<Igor_V2> how i install the "XML::Parser" and "XML::XQL" ????
<vm> !hml
<intelikey> hello, anyone in here know anything about getting a generic js0 to work ?
<vm> !xml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> or maybe i should ask, howto enable gameport ?
<rampage>  i cant start adept ??
<Igor_V2> how can i install the "XML::Parser" and "XML::XQL" ????
<hyper> abattoir: I'm just looking at the partition links you sent - it says there can be up to 4 primary partitions per disk.... so as I have 3 disks I can have 12 primary partitions?
<tony_> WHATS  a good graphica FTP program for linux
<crazy_penguin> Good night everyone!
<fdoving> Igor_V2: are those perl modules?
<tony_> bye crazy
<fdoving> Igor_V2: packagenames are: libxml-parser-perl and libxml-xql-perl
<fdoving> !info libxml-parser-perl
<ubotu> libxml-parser-perl: Perl module for parsing XML files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.34-4 (dapper), package size 285 kB, installed size 708 kB
<fdoving> !info libxml-xql-perl
<ubotu> libxml-xql-perl: Perl module for querying XML tree structures with XQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.68-4 (dapper), package size 151 kB, installed size 424 kB
<fdoving> Igor_V2: you need to enable the universe repository to get libxml-xql-perl - do you need assistance to do that?
<Igor_V2> fdoving: i've already done it...put multiverse isn't it ?
<fdoving> Igor_V2: you don't need multiverse to get theese perl modules. one is in main and the other is in universe.
<rampage> help ??
<Igor_V2> fdoving: i'm getting the ' libxml-parser-perl'
<fdoving> !ask > rampage
<i4get> wow took alot of time b ut who was asking for the fire fox link opener for xchat?
<rampage> yea
<rampage> i cant log in adept
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> rampage: try this ^^
<rampage> ok
<rampage> hey it didnt work
<rampage> the output "rampage is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<fdoving> rampage: ah.. so you're not an admin?
<fdoving> rampage: is this the user you added during installation?
<vm> how install java on kubuntu?
<vm> !java
<ubotu> To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Igor_V2> fdoving: i've done...thanks man
<fdoving> Igor_V2: you're welcome :)
<intelikey>        anyone in here know anything about getting a generic js0 to work ?  or maybe i should be asking, howto enable a gameport on the sound card ?     anyone ?
<Igor_V2> fdoving: :D
<rampage> now it say
<rampage> su returned with error
<rampage> !!!
<gertjan_> Hello, I have a creative soundcard but kubuntu does not recognize it! How to fix please?
<rampage> any way to reinstall adept ???
<rampage> to fix it
<vm> i love kubuntu
<fdoving> intelikey: check this out: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55173
<intelikey> gertjan_ something along the line of   sudo modprobe snd-sb
<intelikey> fdoving looking   ty
<rampage> help ....
<gertjan_> thanks, i'll try.. one moment...
<fdoving> rampage: you're not in the admin group. become a user that is in the group and try from there.
<rampage> i did it
<rampage> by gaining
<Shift> yay!
<rampage> root access
<rampage> now it say that
<Igor_V2> fdoving: do you know what is 'libpng' , i have to install it too
<rampage> su returned with error
<i4get> ok i cant remember what to install for c compiler..
<infbliss> hi all, i messed up the /etc/sudoers file. how can i save myself
<fdoving> Igor_V2: try libpng3-dev or libpng12-dev
<fdoving> i4get: build-essential is the package name.
<i4get> ty
<rampage> any ideas ??
<abattoir> hybrid: i'd say so, yes
<fdoving> infbliss: reboot to recovery mode, and fix it. next time you edit it use the 'visudo' command.
<intelikey> gertjan_   there is (or was) a pretty good wiki page on sound issues   maybe    /msg ubotu sound
<vm> LjL
<vm> abattoir - do you have website?
<digivore> I always seem to have alot of web browser windows open, is there a good browser that is small and doesn't use much memory?
<fdoving> digivore: konqueror.
<Shift> =D
<abattoir> vm: huh? why do you ask?
<tony_> in which order should i install PHP , MYSQL,APACHE .or is not matter ?
<fdoving> tony_: doesn't matter.
<tony_> thanks
<digivore> fdoving: i'm using firefox now, thought it wasn't bad either, but seems to be slowing me down.  konqueror is better?
<fdoving> !lamp > tony_
<vm> abattoir - i`m interested
<fdoving> digivore: i find my self using konqueror more than opera and firefox.
<rampage> !!! help ^_^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ^_^ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> digivore: if you haven't tried opera, you could give it a try.
<i4get> ok to add Fire Fox to the xchat url handler goto settings advanced url handlers and add a new handler I called mine like opera Open with Firefox then the command is !firefox %s
<gertjan_> what do you mean with  /msg ubotu sound
<rampage> my adept is not opening
<abattoir> vm: well, it depends on what you mean by a 'website' and why you ask :P
<rampage> plz help
<Raul12> help
<vmw> abattoir - site about your interests etc.
<abattoir> vmw: aah, no you'll find next to nothing about me :)
<abattoir> (on the internet, i mean)
<fdoving> Raul12: I told you to login as the user you added during installation. Your current user is not allowed to run administrative tasks.
<menace> When i open certain programs they suddenly close, is there a way to fix this?
<vmw> hm, my java installing stoped on 28%
<Raul12> but i did it
<vmw> what`s wrong?
<menace> vmw, click "show details"
<abattoir> vmw: are you installing in adept?
<vmw> yes
<fdoving> Raul12: can you run 'sudo id' without any error messages?
<vmw> in adept
<abattoir> vmw: dont
<Potato> hello hello
<abattoir> vmw: adept can't handle interactivity in a terminal(which is required to accept java's license)
<abattoir> vmw: so run it in a konsole
<Raul12> yup
<Potato> anyone help with qt 4.0 install D:<
<Raul12> i can
<Raul12> run
<fdoving> Raul12: what is the output of the command then?
<Raul12> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<Potato> O.O;;
<vmw> abattori - but what with opened adept?
<fdoving> Raul12: great :)
<Raul12> so how can i open adept ^_^
<fdoving> Raul12: now in the same konsole run: 'kdesu adept_manager'
<menace> Does anyone know how to fix my problem?, when i open certain programs they suddenly close. Its driving me crazy
<abattoir> vmw: close it
<abattoir> vmw: and run 'sudo apt-get -f install' in a konsole
<fdoving> menace: which programs? do you get error messages?
<menace> no error message
<menace> firefox when i try to download something
<Raul12> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Raul12> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Raul12> kdesu: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<menace> and gaim when i try to open it
<Raul12> help ??
<menace> any ideas fdoving?
<fdoving> Raul12: run: 'xhost local:'
<Igor_V2> fdoving: perfect...but now i need the ' libgc (the Boehm Conservative Collector) 6.4+
<fdoving> menace: no, it doesn't happen to KDE programs?
<Raul12> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Raul12> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Raul12> xhost:  unable to open display ":0.0"
<Igor_V2> fdoving: :T
<intelikey> fdoving hmmmm i reached the section on that page that says     " $ cd /etc/modprobe.d/
<intelikey>  $ sudo nano alsa-base
<fdoving> Igor_V2: please use 'http://packages.ubuntu.com' and search :)
<menace> i'm not sure. is adept or amarok KDE?
<vmw> abattori - can`t get block or something
<larson9999> back in my mandriva days, the shutdown menu thingie had an option to restart and listed the different options from lilo so you could reboot to that partition without having to catch it during the reboot process. i don't have that on the menu with kubuntu.  is there a way to add that to them menu in kubuntu?
<vmw> abattori - reload?
<intelikey> i may need to install some alsa package ?
<Igor_V2> fdoving: ok...thanks
<fdoving> intelikey: i have no clue about the guide. just the first hit i found on google. sorry i can't help more.
<Igor_V2> :)
<vmw> abbatoir - i`ll reboot
<david> larson9999: you've noticed the difference yourself. Ubuntu defaults to use Grub, rather than Lilo
<fdoving> menace: yes,both are kde. they also randomly crash?
<intelikey> cause file /etv/modprobe.d/alsa*  does not exist
<intelikey> err etc/
<menace> no, im running amarok right now, without errors
<menace> it runs perfect
<fdoving> intelikey: you can try to install the 'alsa-base' package.
<menace> maybe uninstall gaim and firefox then re-install?
<david> larson9999: they both have advantages, Lilo's is a lot easier to have a reboot to...
<intelikey> k
<fdoving> menace: you could try.
<menace> ok
<larson9999> david: i was wondering if it was a grub lilo thing.  but since so many people say grub is better, i figured you could do it with grub too.
<Potato> o.o
<mth`MAW> Hi there, starting knetworkmanager makes it die! So I started it from a terminal I got this stuff:
<mth`MAW> http://nopaste.unixfreunde.de/show.php?id=1469
<mth`MAW> Anybody any idea?
<Potato> ../../include/QtGui/private/../../../src/gui/kernel/qt_x11_p.h:50:22: error: X11
<Potato> /Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<Potato> errors
<Potato> -.-
<david> larson9999: all it's theoretically take is a shell script to change the "Default" value in the menu.conf. question is, how would you get Windows to change it back
<david> Grub is much better for disaster recovery than Lilo, hence bost people think it's better. like you can run Grub from a floppy if it all goes wrong, and still boot up your linux boxen
<mth`MAW> btw: dapper drake, kde3.5.4., knetworkmanager 0.1
<fdoving> Potato: you need to install the package 'libx11-dev'
<Potato> oh
<Potato> thanks
<Potato> http://nopaste.unixfreunde.de/show.php?id=1470
<Potato> theres the whole thing
<douglas> Did the current edgy updates break Xorg?
<Potato> just in case im missing something else
<ExodusWFS> Hi guys
<menace> Could anyone provide a link to a list of useful linux commands please?
<larson9999> david in mandriva it didn't change the default it was like 'just for this reboot'.  so if i boot to another OS and then rebooted from that os, the default would boot.
<abattoir> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<menace> thank you
<abattoir> menace: ^^^ that's a good start
<vmw> abbatoir - ok
<intelikey> hmmm i suppose a restart is the only way to envoke the new alsa-base package recently installed...
<ExodusWFS> Total noob here... Anyone else have the problem of stuff that is in the K Menu not appearing, even after saving with the menu editor?
<fdoving> larson9999: post a 'wishlist' bug :)
<abattoir> vmw: you didnt highlight my nick properly, so i missed your messages
<abattoir> vmw: you didnt have to reboot
<abattoir> vmw: ok, so it works now?
<vmw> abattoir -
<vmw> [19:55]  [Uwaga]  -NickServ- This nickname is owned by someone else
<vmw> [19:55]  [Uwaga]  -NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: you can try to run 'kbuildsycoca' from konsole.
<vmw> [19:55]  [Uwaga]  -NickServ- Password accepted - you are now recognized
<vmw> [19:55]  *** rampage jest teraz znany jako Raul12.
<david> larson9999: *shrug* your best bet would be to search through mandrake documentation on what it did, then copy it.
<vmw> [19:56]  <Raul12> help
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<vmw> [19:56]  <vmw> abattoir - site about your interests etc.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<Tm_T> :(
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: No Database Availible
<vmw> sorry, my mistake
<larson9999> david fdoving: yeah, i'll dig some more.  i just figured i'd see if it was something people did regularly and someone here knew how.
<menace> i un-installed firefox and gaim, then reinstalled, firefox is fixed, but now gaim doesnt show my friends on my buddy list
<menace> and it wont close
<david> larson9999: post about it when you're done.
<vmw> abattoir - dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<menace> gaim just crashed
<menace> dang it
<fdoving> vmw: do as it says 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Potato> man i love this easy debian install
<harael> hello
<Potato> do rpms work on kubuntu?
<vmw> fdoving ok
<intelikey> fdoving could you repost that link please
<fdoving> Potato: short answer is 'no'.
<Potato> >:(
<Potato> D:<
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: "No Database Availible" after trying kbuildsycoca in konsole
<vmw> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<vmw> Potato ^
<harael> I need help please
<fdoving> intelikey: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=55173
<intelikey> this time i'll use wget <url>
<intelikey> ty
<fdoving> !ask > harael
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: try to logout of KDE, and log back in. You should have a database. You didn't run it with sudo, did you? because you shouldn't.
<menace> could automatix have caused these problems?
<fdoving> menace: automatix can cause problems. yes.
<TheGateKeeper> menace: yep
<menace> dang it
<fdoving> !automatix > menace
<dpt> how can i make myu pc beep with a command?
<menace> im gonna reformat and reinstall linux
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: No, I didn't, I just right click + Edit Menu in the K Menu
<menace> start all over
<menace> is that a good idea?
<Potato> download download download TOO MANY DEPENDENCIES FOR JUST A GAME AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
* Potato explodes
<fdoving> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Potato> ok
<harael> I can't update my apt-get
<Potato> !caps
<menace> sudo apt-get update?
<tony_> i need to copy some script to /var/www/ but i get access denied .. how shoud i resolve that
<fdoving> harael: can you be more specific?
<vmw> abattoir - now adept wann to update
<Chousuke> tony_: copy it with sudo
<tony_> i don't know much about shell, is there anyway i can set permission ?
<abattoir> vmw: what?
<menace> fdoving, would it be a good idea to reformat and reinstall kubuntu, seeing as how automatix has corrupted some of my programs?
<Potato> is sudo like an all-in-one program?
<fdoving> tony_: to get a 'admin-filemanager' you can do kmenu -> run command -> 'kdesu konqueror'
<harael> yes sudo apt-get update (can't connect to server)
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: Unless KDE is running in the background and I don't know about it, I tried logging out and back in, still says no database
<fdoving> menace: if you can, without too much work on backups etc. i would recommend doing that.
<menace> ok, i dont have many files on here anyways
<menace> later.
<vmw> abattoir - there is icon in tray
<vmw> abattoir - adept wannts to update
<abattoir> vmw: ok, then update, there might be updates available
<fdoving> menace: the system can be fixed, but it'll probably take waaaay longer than just re-installing. especially if you want us to help you over irc.
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: hmm.. strange.
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: you can try 'kbuildsycoca --noincremental'
<slow-motion> re
<vmw> abattoir - in adept there sunjava5bin that has status upgradable
<ExodusWFS> fdoving:  Still says no database available :(
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: very strange. sounds like something isn't running..
<abattoir> vmw: yes, then upgrade through konsole, never do it through adept
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: It says "ksycoca running" then "Reusing existing ksycoca" and then the "No Database Available" error...
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: hm.. i'll google a bit.. hang on.
<vmw> abattoir - and java jre is not installed (in adept)
<vmw> what do next?
<abattoir> vmw: what do you need?
<abattoir> vmw: if you need the Run time edition, install jre
<tony_> i need to set someting in PHP.ini, but i get message that i have no permission .. is there any tutorials on setting permission with linux ?
<oheard> tony_: run `man chmod` in the terminal.
<TheGateKeeper> tony_: have you tried using sudo
<Potato> brb~
<oheard> tony_: that will being up the chmod manual. :-)
<vmw> abattoir - i`ve the java install file in hdd, what command use...?
<tony_> i realized that . but how do you do all that with user and group section in system
<ficelle_> hi, salut, ola, ....
<abattoir> vmw: which one? from sun or the .deb?
<ficelle_> rho c tout en francais... c booo
<danish> hello all
<ficelle_> hi
<TheGateKeeper> vmw: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre  <--- that what you are looking for?
<harael> impossible de mettre  jour les dpots
<oheard> Or you could use a free jre. :-)
<danish> is there a way to update date and time from shell via internet b/c i pause my vmware image and next time i resume it i need to update time and date
<oheard> danish: ntp.
<ficelle_> mettre a jour les depots....
<fdoving> danish: 'sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com'
* oheard wonders.
<fdoving> !fr > ficelle_
<oheard> :-D
* oheard goes back to working on his program.
<rampage> i cant still open adept
<ficelle_> thnaks
<danish> thanx guys
<rampage> when i enter pass
<rampage> it say
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: ok, i get that message too now.. did any of the items in hte menu appear?
<Arlington> hi i wonder if anybody know how to configure the side buttons of a logitech mouse?
<rampage> conversation failed with su
<fdoving> rampage: you shouldn't use 'su' you should use 'sudo'
<harael> _ficell tu sais m'aider ?
<ExodusWFS> Nope... It's weird, it only shows up to "Graphics" on the menu
<rampage>  still i cant enter
<rampage>  any help
<fdoving> rampage: but you could use 'sudo id' from konsole?
<rampage>  y
<fdoving> rampage: in konsole, run 'xhost local:' then 'sudo adept_manager'
<ficelle_> Harael > REjoins sur le canal kubuntu-fr
<ficelle_> ce sera plus simple je pense :)
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: rather: Nope... It's weird, it only shows up to "Graphics" on the menu
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: ok, then i don't have more suggestions. you can try to ask in #kde or something.
<rampage>  then
<rampage> conversation with su failed
<ficelle_> Harael?
<rampage>  i can only enter root by typing su not sudo -i
<harael> oui j'y suis
<vmw> abattoir - how to check if java is properly installed?
<rampage>  help
<fdoving> rampage: ok, su to root. and run 'adduser yourusername admin'
<rampage>  adduser: The group `admin' does not exist
<fdoving> rampage: oh.. 'addgroup admin'
<rampage>  then
<fdoving> rampage: then try 'adduser yourusername admin' again.
<rampage>  i did it
<rampage>  it worked
<rampage>  then ?
<fdoving> now, go start adept from the menu.
<rampage>  conversation with su failed
<fdoving> rampage: is this a kubuntu installation?
<rampage>  i can log into by console only but
<rampage>  yup
<kay> can somebody tell me what i have to do with .rpm files?
<fdoving> rampage: what have you done to it? :)
<rampage>  i cant access adept coze my pass wont work
<fdoving> !rpm > kay
<rampage>  nothin
<fdoving> rampage: 'sudo id' works, right?
<rampage>  installed then run and these error pops up
<rampage> yup
<rampage>  on console
<rampage>  ??
<fdoving> rampage: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=116514
<MattKrass> hey anyone in here got time to help a newbie?
<kay> fdoving: tnak you
<kay> fdoving: thank you*
<fdoving> kay: you're welcome. :)
<fdoving> !ask > mattkrass
<kay> fdoving: :-)
<MattKrass> lesson learned
<MattKrass> alright here's whats happening
<MattKrass> this morning I installed edgy eft kubuntu
<MattKrass> and its working out of the box more or less, something I've grown to love about this distro, but for some reason
<MattKrass> when I navigate to / in konqueror
<MattKrass> I only see the /home and /media directories
<fdoving> MattKrass: that's a new feature.
<MattKrass> ..oh
* MattKrass feels foolish
<fdoving> MattKrass: if you want to see everything. go to view -> show hidden files.
<MattKrass> thank you
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<MattKrass> ok
<MattKrass> one other thing
<MattKrass> my install is running on an external usb drive
<MattKrass> in dapper, on my desktop it would show me the icons for the FAT32 partition on there, as well as my computers internal hard drive partitions, and the cdrom
<MattKrass> now it just shows the cdrom
<MattKrass> also I had gnome in dapper, and kde now
<MattKrass> and my / shows up as a "Removable USB Drive" icon on the desktop too
<MattKrass> which is...new to me as well
<MattKrass> how do I make it automount stuff to /media like it used to?
<MattKrass> and not show my / as a removable media drive on the desktop?
<fdoving> MattKrass: for the fat32 partitions, you can add them to /etc/pmount.allow (if the file doesn't exist, create it list one per line /dev/hda1 and so on.)
<MattKrass> alright, what about non-fat32 partitions?
<fdoving> you can add those too.
<kay> alien
<fdoving> that is, if they are not removable.
<kay> sorry wrong window
<fdoving> if they are removable, you don't need to add them.
<frojnd> hw can I mount my DVD/CD writer ? on 6.10 kubuntu
<OSUKid7> hey, how can I get the Windows key to bring up the K-menu?
<kay> fdoving: can you help me again what do i now with .deb files? how can i install them?
<fdoving> kay: isn't there a right click -> install ?
<kay> fdoving: ok i test i guess i know what you mean
<david> OSUKid7: in settings, open accesiblity
<david> then goto Input actions
<vmw> how to check if java is properly installed? my browser work as without java?
<rampage>  how to save n quit vi
<rampage> plz
<rampage> command
<fdoving> rampage: esc+ZZ, that is shift+z
<fdoving> esc-(shift+z x 2)
<rampage> how to save n quit
<rampage> it says read only mode
<fdoving> then you can't save.
<fdoving> you can only quit.
<kay> fdoving: thanks for the lessons!
<frojnd> does anyone know how can I mount my cdrom ?
<coreymon77> just put it in your cd drive
<coreymon77> it should automount
<OSUKid7> david: thanks... but I'm not finding it yet. after I'm in Input actions what do I do? I tried creating a new action but it doesn't seem to take just the win key.
<luca89> qulcuno mi sa dire come registrarsi su irc
<Shift> i can`t run adept .. it is telling me that "..another process using the packaging system database.." and then when i press OK, adept runs but i can`t install or remove any software. how can i make it run properly (I had tried to restart but it didn`t helpd..)?
<fdoving> !it > luca89
<fdoving> !adept crash fix > shift
<fdoving> Shift: look at the message ubotu sendt you.
<dhq> how do i check my xorg version
<dhq> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fdoving> dhq: 'X -version'
<Shift> yay it works ;)
<dhq> fdoving: how do i upgrade to latest xorg
<fdoving> dhq: you don't, you wait for edgy to be released.
<MattKrass> sorry, modem hiccup
<MattKrass> I have removable drives attached and they don't show up
<dhq> fdoving: what version of x r u using
<fdoving> dhq: 7.1.1
<wildchild> hello
<larson9999> computers rock!
<dhq> fdoving: mine is 7.0.0
<wildchild> can someon helo me with mounting cdrom (DVD/CD writer)
<wildchild> help*
<dhq> fdoving: how do i change it to 7.1.1
<basse> wildchild: mount /media/cdrom
<fdoving> dhq: you'll get 7.1.1 when you update to edgy once it's released the around 26th this month.
<wildchild> basse it doesn't work:
<larson9999> edgy is released this month?  oh goodie!
<wildchild> mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<dhq> fdoving: edgy comes with xgl and aiglx preinstalled
<basse> wildchild: so what are you trying to do?
<fdoving> wildchild: then it works, just tells you it's write protected .most cd-roms are.
<wildchild> basse I am trying to mount it
<zorglu_> mount -o ro to remove the message
<fdoving> dhq: i doubt that. don't know really. don't like that kind of stuff. i prefer text :)
<wildchild> so I can burn cd/dvds
<basse> wildchild: you dont have to mount it to burn
<basse> wildchild: burning application takes care of all that
<ExodusWFS> I should probably get around to installing drivers for my graphics card huh...
<dhq> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<wildchild> well.. it says that cdrom isn't mounted and that I have to if I wanna burn cd
<david> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<ExodusWFS> Does Kubuntu even use Hardware Acceleration for the KDE?
<basse> wildchild: what program you are using for burning?
<wildchild> k3b
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: if you driver supports it.
<dhq> fdoving: the cd's of edgy will be freely availible on shipit i hope
<basse> wildchild: are you burning from cd to another cd?  or from hd to empty cd?
<wildchild> cd-cd
<fdoving> dhq: sure.
<wildchild> copy disc
<basse> wildchild: ah, i see...
<octan> i see a service callled LVM during boot up what is that stuff=
<octan> ?
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: This is a .run file... I don't even know how to execute it to install... (Total Linux noob..)
<octan> logical virtual something?
<wildchild> basse what do u suggest
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: 'chmod +x file.run;./file.run'
<octan> and do i need it ?
<basse> wildchild: you are using the "copy cd" option in tool menu?
<wildchild> basse yes
<dhq> fdoving: is there a place where you get the free dvd of kubuntu
<octan> i want to get rid of stuff i dont need on boot up and i think lvm is one of them.. am i guessing correct ?
<infbliss> !kubuntu dvd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu dvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fdoving> dhq: you can download it, at cdimage.ubuntu.com / releases.ubuntu.com
<basse> wildchild: its been ages since i did cd->cd so .. hmm.. it should just work, first you put the original there naturally, and after it's read and copied to hd, it asks for empty cd..
<octan> hey i dont ride
<basse> wildchild: if it says mount in readonly when you put the original in, sounds fine to me
<dhq> fdoving: i dont have unlimited internet
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: Should I do that in konsole or the app launcher?
<ExodusWFS> And where does the file root from? /home/user/?
<fdoving> dhq: linuxcd.org
<freddy__> hi kubuntu fans
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: konsole.
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: Where does the location root from?  file:/// or /home/user
<dhq> fdoving: what that about
<wildchild> basse: after it reads original cd it request to mount cdrom :S
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: whereever you keep the .run file.
<octan> i dont need lvm when i dont raid ? correct?
<wildchild> basse: but when I start new data project it works..
<freddy__> I cannot get sound on my laptop to work on kubuntu edgy - its working on ubuntu hoary  - - what can I do ?
<fdoving> dhq: you can buy the dvd from linuxcd.org at a reasonalby low price.
<dhq> fdoving: thanx alot
<infbliss> freddy__:which sound card
<basse> wildchild: after it's done copying the original, it says that?
<freddy__> infbliss:  Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller
<Pingjockey> could someone explain to me the new kernel package scheme. I was under the impression that I could run the linux-686 package for my kernel (since I have a p3) but its marked as depreicated. ideas?
<dhq> fdoving: how long will it take me to get the dvd
<fdoving> dhq: no idea.
<infbliss> freddy__:ac97 is broken. my god it has been working for ages
<wildchild> basse: yes
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: Konsole just breaks to a new line
<jorma> how to install cc compiler?
<ExodusWFS> do I have to be logged in a root or something?
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: maybe. what is it you're tryiung to install?
<infbliss> freddy__:did you try aumix
<fdoving> jorma: install the 'build-essential' package.
<freddy__> infbliss: it doesnt give errors - just no sound  - amarok plays fine - just nothing out of the spakers
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: NVIDIA GeForce graphics drivers from the .run file I downloaded from thier website.
<infbliss> freddy__:weird
<fdoving> !nvidia > exoduswfs
<freddy__> infbliss: aumix is not installed - alsamixer is - and I have tried all sorts of things with that  - to no avail
<jorma> can I find build-essential package from SuSe linux?
<freddy__> infbliss: there is apparently 2 soundcards
<fdoving> jorma: from suse linux? i doubt that.
<bele__> Hi, how do I reconfigure my X resolutions: Now I have just two choises (1400x1050 and 1280x1024) but I'd like to have smaller ones also
<infbliss> freddy__:does those two show up in alsamixer
<ExodusWFS> fdoving: Apparently it doesn't apply to me... I have a Geforce 7000 series card
<freddy__> infbliss: no - only the Card: SAA7134                                                                
<MattKrass> ok I still can't get my removable hard drives fat32 partitions to show up
<freddy__> infbliss:  Chip: SAA7134 Mixer
<infbliss> bele___:sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: ok, then i don't have any good suggestions.
<jorma> how to install cc compiler to SuSe linux?
<fdoving> ExodusWFS: try to google or search wiki.ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<freddy__> infbliss: in Kmix I get both
<fdoving> jorma: i think you're in the wrong channel, try #suse
<infbliss> freddy__:i had faced a similar problem when i had a microphone enabled webcam connected to my system
<infbliss> freddy__:do you have anything like that] 
<jorma> #suse
<fdoving> jorma: /join #suse
<freddy__> infbliss: yean actually there is a webcam installed in the screen ??
<infbliss> freddy__:means??
<MattKrass> I put them in pmount as directed by you guys earlier, and I even tried a full reboot
<MattKrass> they just dont show unless I manually mount them
<freddy__> infbliss: I have a laptop with a webcam and microphone build into the screen
<infbliss> freddy__:yeah that may the problem. try switching the audio device in kmix
<infbliss> freddy__:assuming that the devices it show are different
<bele__> guess I found it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<vmw> problemm: i installed java via console, but i still can`t run java in internet browser. in adept the java files are described as "installed". i rebooted system
<infbliss> vmw: do you have java plugins installed
<freddy__> infbliss: can you explain this a little bit more ?? I open kmix - then what do I do ?
<infbliss> vmw:in your browser
<MattKrass> alright thanks anyway I guess
<ExodusWFS> lol... I forgot about this
<ExodusWFS> I never set a root password...
<vmw> infbliss - no
<ExodusWFS> I dont even know it
<MattKrass> if anyone has a solution, please PM me I'll be on the server for a bit
<ExodusWFS> if it set one
<ExodusWFS> It never asked me
<infbliss> freddy___: can you open anything like preferences
<infbliss> vmw:what browser you are using
<vmw> infbliss - opera
<mishkin> helllo
<mishkin> can someone help me?
<mishkin> its about knoda
<infbliss> vmw: well in that case you might have to install java plugin for opera
<vmw> infbliss - can i do it via adept?
<dude0> Hello
<infbliss> or copy the plugins in your java installation directory to .opera/plugins
<dude0> How do I start kde?
<infbliss> dude0:startkde
<dude0> infbliss, TY
<PiR> hi
<mishkin> holita...
<infbliss> vmw:i dont know much about adept
<PiR> why can i see the free memory on my hard disk please ?
<dhq> fdoving: i am using a laptop and my temprature in gkrellm alwayas shows 55 or more eventhough my lappy is ice cold ie i dont use it for a day my second question is i have 123 process running which i dont use half of them but still in use how do i diable them and my battery life is short where as on windows it gives me a goo backup time
<mishkin> I cant install knoda
<mishkin> I have ubuntu dapper drake
<infbliss> vmw:do you find any directory called plugins in your java installation directory
<vmw> infbliss - thanks for help
<freddy__> infbliss: no preferences doesnt give anything
<freddy__> infbliss: for the switching of soundcard
<dhq> fdoving: i am using a laptop and my temprature in gkrellm alwayas shows 55 or more eventhough my lappy is ice cold ie i dont use it for a day my second question is i have 123 process running which i dont use half of them but still in use how do i diable them and my battery life is short where as on windows it gives me a good backup time
<infbliss> freddy__:did you try other menus
<dhq> sorry for repaste
<fdoving> dhq: don't know for the temp. something wrong with the sensor or the sensor setup i guess. next check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491 third. check that you have 'powernowd' installed and running..
<mishkin> can someone help me?
<mishkin> I cant install knoda
<vmw> infbliss - i installed java via sudo apt-get
<vmw> infbliss - so where are the plugins?
<vmw> infbliss - i installed java via sudo apt-get
<vmw> infbliss - so where are the plugins?
<main2> 'the thing' behind the vnc server under kubuntu/kde crashes a lot
<main2> is this noticed by more people?
<main2> and or is there a solution maybe (i already installed vnc4server now, but the thing behind it is still crashing)
<menace> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PiR> why can i see the free place in my HD ?
<OSUKid7> how do I change the default ubuntu logon screen?
<infbliss> vmw:can you see if java is installed in /usr
<infbliss> OSUKid7:try gdmsetup
<infbliss> OSUKid7:pr gdmthemetester
<vmw> infbliss - i dont have java folder in /usr
<infbliss> vmw: try this "locate java"
<vmw> infbliss - /usr/share/java is
<infbliss> vmw:now locate plugins directory inside /usr/share/java
<infbliss> PiR:df --si in the command line
<OSUKid7> infbliss: thanks... I guess now I need to find a more generic/customizable logon screen. I thought there was a way to customize that within the kde settings
<infbliss> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu27 (dapper), package size 600 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<infbliss> OSUKid7:you can look at http://kde-look.org
<wildchild> hm
<menace> I recently reformatted my linux harddrive and i cant remember what i did to the repositories to make it possible to get libxine-extracodecs among other programs, how could i change the repos to allow the downloading libxine and a lot more programs?
<wildchild> does anyone know how to send a nudge by kopete ?
<menace> chat>send nudge
<infbliss> menace:easyubuntu is the best bet
<menace> what is that?
<infbliss> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> EasyUbuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<menace> im not messing with anything like that
<menace> i had to reformat because of automatix
<infbliss> menace:add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<infbliss> menace:deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<menace> wouldnt that install easyubuntu?
<menace> because i just installed easyubuntu
<vmw> i`m looking for another linux distro that has mp3, java, flash etc. built-in (one installation- linux installation, and i have all, without the need of installing it myself). who knows the distro i`m looking for?
<infbliss> menace:do you have the ubuntu archive listed in the apt list
<infbliss> vmw:SuSE or linspire
<menace> i dont know
<menace> how could i check?
<infbliss> menace:sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<angasule> vmw: you could also download the packages and make a repository in a CD-ROM
<SlimG> vmw: AFAIK Zenwalk is your choice
<menace> ok now what inf?
<infbliss> menace: see if this appears:deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<menace> all of it but the universe multiverse part
<AWOSDev> I need help with fonts.
<infbliss> menace:just add this line
<infbliss> menace:deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse
<AWOSDev> I put the fonts in my /usr/share/fonts/truetype folder and my ~/.fonts, rebuilt the font cache 3x and still have no fonts
<infbliss> menace:and try apt
<menace> ok i put it in, but it doesnt give an option to save or anything
<infbliss> menace:try ZZ
<soulrider> uhm, can someone help me? i posted my message ont he forums but only 3 views in like 5 or 6 hours =/
<soulrider> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269205
<vmw> infbliss - or maybe ubuntu dvdrom version has built mp3 etc. support?
<menace> my repos are messed up now
<menace> wtf
<oem> Hello
<soulrider> why doesnt ubuntu include mp3 support? =/ i mean, everyones gonna add it later anyways
<menace> ok i fixed it
<oem> Spricht hier jemand deutsch ?
<soulrider> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Kr4t05> soulrider: lt isnt' GPL. The codecs for MP3 and other formats are proprietary.
<soulrider> ah ok
<menace> wtf i cant paste deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe main restricted multiverse into it
<Chousuke> mp3 will be free in two years!
<soulrider> Kr4t05: any ideas for my problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269205
<Kr4t05> Technically, if you live in the US, your subject to copy-right laws.
<Kr4t05> But, if you're using Linux, your pretty much evading the RIAA to begin with.
<soulrider> the RIAA sucks!
<menace> omg im starting to hate linux
<soulrider> menace:  whys that ?
<soulrider> are you crazy?!
<menace> because of the repos!
<menace> its getting annoying
<soulrider> no, man
<menace> i had my linux awsome
<soulrider> repos rule!
<Kr4t05> soulrider: I dunno... I use a separate ADSL router.
<menace> then automatix corrupted my linux
<menace> so i had to reformat then reinstall
<menace> now i have to redo all my repos
<soulrider> Kr4t05: you dont have to dial ?
<Chousuke> Hm
<menace> but this time everything is dfferent
<menace> sucks!
<Chousuke> menace: that's why automatix is not recommended :P
<Kr4t05> soulrider: Just buy a DSL modem or something.
<menace> yea
<soulrider> i have a dsl modem
<menace> is easyubuntu better?
<soulrider> maybe i didnt explain my problem ina clear way
<Kr4t05> !source-o-matic > menace
<menace> easy ubuntu is frozen now.
<Kr4t05> soulrider: If you have an ADSL modem/router, you shouldn't have to dial-in. IIRC, ADSL is a continuous connection.
<vmw> SlimG
<vmw> can we make a 5 speak?
<soulrider> yea
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> the thing is
<soulrider> i canc onnect using pppoeconfig
<soulrider> which is cool
<soulrider> works great
<soulrider> now, if i wanna connect using knet or rppppoek it connects
<soulrider> but my apps wont work
<Kr4t05> soulrider: You shouldn't have to use pppoeconfig...
<soulrider> they act as if i wer online
<soulrider> but if i do ifconfig i see its connected
<soulrider> i mean, pon and poff etc
<soulrider> im tyring to use knet, its for my dad actually
<Kr4t05> All you should have to do is set if up to use DHCP and it should automatically detect and connect.
<soulrider> i dont want him to have to go tot he conosle and type stuff
<soulrider> how do i do that ?
<Kr4t05> *Sigh*
<soulrider> its using it already i think
<slow-motion> n8
<soulrider> im using rppppoek in my mahcine and never changed anything
<malachi> hey someone please help me
<Kr4t05> There is a lesson to be learned here. Unless the person is someone computer literate to begin with, do not introduce them to Linux, when they're over 35.
<soulrider> malachi: whats your problem
<soulrider> hes not computer illiterate
<Kr4t05> I know, that's a piss-poor attitude, and I
<soulrider> he can perfectly do pon dsl-provider
<Kr4t05> am sorry
<malachi> ok i have no clue how to use kubuntu....but i downloaded limewire...now how do i install it
<Kr4t05> !frostwire
<soulrider> but its easy if he can right click somewhere adn then click connect
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Kr4t05> malachi: See above/
<malachi> thank you
<Nickste> does wine come with kubuntu?
<Kr4t05> Nickste: no.
<soulrider> nope
<Kr4t05> !wine > Nickste
<main2> any ideas how it can be that 'DRKonqi' crashes all the time when using remote desktop?
<main2> (or vncviewer)
<malachi> now where did that go
<Nickste> thanks
<soulrider> so, Kr4t05where cna i set it to use dhcp ?
<malachi> where did the download file for frostwire goto?
<malachi> and how do i install it
<Kr4t05> soulrider: It should be under System Settings > Network
<soulrider> you downlaoded the .deb file right ?
<Kr4t05> Or something like that.
<malachi> yes
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> find the file
<soulrider> right click it and look for install package
<soulrider> its as simple as that :)
<malachi> how do i find the file
<Kr4t05> malachi: It should be in you Home folder
<malachi> its not....all i have there is limewire
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> redownlaod then ;?
<octan> hidden dir?
<AWOSDev> Desktop?
<main2> when im using 'desktop sharing', the server crashes a lot, any idea what can cause this?
<GNUro> Hi all!
<soulrider> brb
<malachi> it opened a kate window and said it was binary now what
<ExodusWFS> Is there any way I can move the contents of a folder up one directory?  All the contents that is
<main2> malachi && soulrider can you use PM please, thanks :)
<octan> main2, why dont you ssh with forward X instead =
<octan> ?
<main2> ExodusWFS: copy past?
<ExodusWFS> Though shell.
<main2> octan: mwa, i would like to use vnc server
<main2> but this seems to use the same background stuff of KDE, i installed vnc4server
<main2> and it works, but it crashes a *** lot
<ExodusWFS> So, any way to mass move files up one directory in shell?
<main2> ExodusWFS: us mv -R
<main2> or use 'mc' midnight commander
<octan> 'mc is nice
<octan> i use it alot
<main2> ^^
<octan> :)
<AWOSDev> I love mc :)
<OSUKid7> what does the System Settings > Login Manager do? I keep changing things and the login screen still looks the same (what is set with gdmsetup)
<ExodusWFS> Your not able to give yourself root access though KDE are you?
<ExodusWFS> Or change privledges so, that, say I could extract something to /bin/ through KDE
<Tm_T> OSUKid7: you need to disable login theme
<octan> man adept is buggy
<ExodusWFS> ;_;
<ExodusWFS> I just need to extrac this god-forsaken tarball to bin =/
<steveire> can I just delete a symlink or do i unlink it or what?
<octan> sometimes when i install a app like java,, i wants me to hit enter, ok on some lisence,, apt-get and synaptic works fine but but not adept
<ExodusWFS> How can i just extract the tarball directly to bin
<OSUKid7> Tm_T: thanks. how do I remove different session options (GNOME) from the list without uninstalling gnome?
<steveire> anyone here using kubuntu edgy? Can you go to / in konqueror and tell me what you see please?
<Blissex> steveire: #Ubuntu+1
<Blissex> OSUKid7: edit the display manager's config?
<steveire> they're very quiet in there tonight. That or every one of them uses gnome
<OSUKid7> Blissex: alright... can you give me a hint where that is?
<menace> when i try to install a .deb package i get an error saying the status is locked, how can i fix this? ive tried kill all adept, kill all dpkg, but nothing helps
<Blissex> OSUKid7: depends on the display manager you use...
<jessebeau> I'm using Kubuntu Edgy...
<ExodusWFS> is there any way I can just directly extract this tarball to bin?
<OSUKid7> Blissex: well, I guess it's gdm... I just disabled the themed login manager
<steveire> jessebeau: When you go to / in konqueror do you see /home and /media or do you see everything?
<Blissex> OSUKid7: sorry no idea about GDM.
<ExodusWFS> ;_;
<jessebeau> Click on Vieuw en chose Show Hidden Files :-)
<steveire> jessebeau: That sucks. Then when I go to /home I'm flooded with config files and directories. Bad feature.
<jessebeau> Turn it back off then ;-)
<jessebeau> Or remove /.hidden :-)
<Blissex> steveire: it is very quiet here because everything works beautifully for most people :-)
<malachi> ok im still lost here i cant find the frostwire files and have no clue how to do this
<steveire> Thanks jessebeau.
<jessebeau> :-)
<steveire> I just did a sudo mv .hidden .hidden.bak in case I see the logic some day.
<icheyne> I am looking to do a RAM upgrade, but I need to know *exactly* what kind of RAM I have in my PC. How can I find out?
<malachi> how do i install an rpm file
<icheyne> (without opening the box)
<NeoSaki> malachi: get alien
<NeoSaki> and rpm package
<malachi> where do i get that at?
<kyaneos> icheyne: see you motherboard webpage and motherboard specifications
<kyaneos> i think
<icheyne> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_.rpm_to_.deb_Converter_.28Alien.29
<malachi> what program do i need to use to open the install files?
<Shift> Hi, i have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install something(not a specific program) I get this massege: "There was an erroe commiting changes. Possibly there eas a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idie what`s the proble, yesterday it worked graet..
<icheyne> kyaneos: thanks I'll have a look
<icheyne> kyaneos: obvious really! doh!
<kyaneos> icheyne: maybe there is a program to see it, but i do not know it
<kyaneos> icheyne: when i upgraded my RAM, i did that
<icheyne> kyaneos: thanks. There's a Windows tool at Crucial.com, but the mobo approach is better
<kyaneos> icheyne: suerte
<ExodusWFS> If I am trying to get Wine for Kubuntu... Which package should I use?
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know where to disable the "NV" module?
<menace> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kyaneos> icheyne: suerte = good look
<kyaneos> :)
<ExodusWFS> Doesn't help me for Wine...
<icheyne> kyaneos: gracias amigo :o)
<icheyne> I'm off thanks for the help
<icheyne> bye
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know where to disable the "NV" module?
<ubuntu> hi guys pls help me, I tried to instal xgl and now I can-t open my ubuntu, look I got ee: xf86OpenSerial:Cannot open device /dev/wacom no such file or directory , what can I do, now I am in a LiveCD, but I need to open my ubuntu, my xorg is just like the one which appear in the liveCD, pls help me
<ExodusWFS> If I am trying to get Wine for Kubuntu... Which package should I use? :0
<menace> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<menace> i keep getting that error when i try to install something using terminal
<Blissex> ubuntu: delete all the 'wacom' input device entries... They are useless.
<menace> and i dont have adept open
<Dink> usually means you have 2 apt-get or adept opened
<menace> no only one terminal is open and adept isnt open
<fdoving> menace: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<menace> ty
<ubuntu> Blissex: thanks I will and be back
<Shift> Hi, i have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install something(not a specific program) I get this massege: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idea what`s the problem, yesterday it worked graet..
<ExodusWFS> If I am trying to get Wine for Kubuntu... Which package should I use? :0
<kyaneos> ExodusWFS: what packages there are??
<kyaneos> ExodusWFS: how many?
<fdoving> !wine > exoduswfs
<ExodusWFS> http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<ExodusWFS> Alot.
<ExodusWFS> Two for Ubunbtu
<kyaneos> ExodusWFS: but i think it is in ubuntu repositories
<kai> hey guys! does anybody know where to disable the "NV" module?
<kyaneos> ExodusWFS: in universe
<ExodusWFS> Yeah, but which of the two in Ubuntu
<menace>  is libqt-perl installed?
<kyaneos> ExodusWFS: what appears when you did apt-get install wine ??
<menace> since it keeps asking that, should i install libqt-perl?
<ExodusWFS> Not available
<kyaneos> ExodusWFS: has you activated the universe repository
<Shift> Hi, i have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install something(not a specific program) I get this massege: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idea what`s the problem, yesterday it worked graet..
<lupine_85> Anyone know how I can get a program to load up when I start a session?
<fdoving> gnite all.
<lupine_85> like the System->Preferences->Settings thing in GNOME?
<fdoving> lupine_85: like ~/.kde/Autostart ?
<conhe> !tibia
<lupine_85> that might work :). thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tibia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shift> Hi, i have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install something(not a specific program) I get this massege: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idea what`s the problem, yesterday it worked graet..
<lupine_85> so just a symlink in there to the appropriate binary should work?
<fdoving> lupine_85: make a symlink to the program, or make a script that executes the commands you want to run, in that directory.
<fdoving> lupine_85: yes.
<fdoving> now, good nite.
<lupine_85> night :)
<conhe> any here play tibia ?
<bloodcrawler> ahh...
<bloodcrawler> i had play this shit long time ago... :P
<draik> what are *.ogg files? Audio or Video?
<marc_> audio
<draik> thank you marc_
<marc_> np
<poseidon> How do you get the desktop to switch when you move your mouse to the side of the screen?
<JesseBeau> .ogg is both audio and video...
<soulrider> uhm, how cna i burn an audio CD with mp3s i got in my hard drive ?
<malachi> alien didnt work frostwire didnt work...anyclues
<soulrider> i wanna make it readable for a regular CD player
<JesseBeau> Use k3b?
<soulrider> i tired
<soulrider> and went to audio CD
<soulrider> but said my mp3s werent supported
<JesseBeau> Wait a second...
<malachi> is there a help channel on here?
<soulrider> this is a help channel
<Dink> anyone know if seveas has edgy repository ??
<malachi> oh ok well then what exactly am i suppose to do to install programs?
<knithx> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JesseBeau> Install libk3b2-mp3
<knithx> hi
<knithx> I have Ubuntu Edgy Eft AMD64, and ATI card
<knithx> I followed the instructions
<knithx> But fglrxinfo shows:
<knithx> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<knithx> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<knithx> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<knithx> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<knithx> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<soulrider> malachi: have you tried adept ?
<knithx> how can I get the properly output?
<malachi> yeah i typed in my password adn nothing happened
<Dink> knithx, try this ...   http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<draik> How do I permanently remove the Power Saving feature for my monitor. I do it under the regular user and admin mode, but its always back in my user.
<draik> ?
<Shift> Hi, i have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install something(not a specific program) I get this massege: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idea what`s the problem, yesterday it worked graet..
<malachi> anyone here think they can tell me how to get limewire or frostwire to work>?
<CraZy675> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a little command line?
<CraZy675> i have 1 huge dir with a bunch of mp3s in it (6000ish)
<soulrider> malachi, download the .deb fromt he frostwire site and install it
<CraZy675> i wanna move all the Artist - whatever.mp3 into the Artist dir
<marc_> you need to install java for using limewire
<soulrider> remember you must have java installed for frostwire/limewire to work
<Pacoste> hello all
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Pacoste> yop les gens
<Pacoste> j'aurais besoin d'un conseil, au sujet du formatage d'un disque en ext2
<TheGateKeeper> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pacoste> je voulais savoir quel est le meilleur compromis pour formater une partition de 280 Go en ext2 mais sans perdre plusieurs Go. Donc quelle taille de cluster je doit mettre et tout pour perdre le moins de place possible, en sachant que je compte stocker des gros fichiers generalement
<Shift> Hi, i have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install something(not a specific program) I get this massege: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idea what`s the problem, yesterday it worked graet..
<Pacoste> car j'ai format mon disque avec une taille de cluster de 4096 octets mais ca me bouffe 13 Go pour l'indexation ou je ne sais trop koi :d
<Shift> Hello, I have a problem with adept and the "add/remove". When I try to install any program I get this massege: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packeges or the commit would break packeges". i have no idea what`s the problem, yesterday it worked graet..
<elois> ns
<ubuntu> Hello guys I am back, I don-t have any error now, but I still can start my ubuntu , the msg is THE XSERVER LOOKS LIKE IT_S NOT well configured, but my xorg.conf is just like the one in the live cd and I erase the wacom lines. what can i do now
<Blissex> ubuntu: look at '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' and see if there are any other errors. the X server usually prints there why it is not working.
<ubuntu> ok
<octan> ubotu, grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ubotu> grep: GNU grep, egrep and fgrep. In component main, is required. Version 2.5.1.ds2-4 (dapper), package size 96 kB, installed size 640 kB
<octan> ubuntu, grep "EE" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unix_infidel> :P
<octan> lol
<ubuntu> octan, ok my friend I will be back
<woul> hello folks
<woul> im trying to install mp3 support within amarok but no changes after pushing the button
<woul> did anyone make it work?
<woul> ?
<cpk2> woul: did you get libxine-extracodecs
<cpk2> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.1+ubuntu1-2 (dapper), package size 1148 kB, installed size 2976 kB
<woul> ah, ok...i  know how to install this way...i just dont understand why doesn t work within amarok
<D4rkly> how do i reconfigure a package ?
<D4rkly> using apt-get
<octan> you use
<octan> dpkg-reconfigure
<octan> not apt
<D4rkly> ok cool :)
<hyper> someone got EasyCam2 to work on Edgy?
<crimsun> main2: no, I'm not in charge of it
<main2> crimsun: hi
<main2> crimsun: im not unpatient, but i wonder if it will ever arive :D
<cpk2> hey having a problem i am having with a symlink
<cpk2> i cant update azplugins because /home/cpk1/.azureus/plugins/azplugins links to /usr/share/azureus/plugins/azplugins/ should i just remove the link or just give myself permissions there?
<cpk2> guess i killed the mood =\
<jj> anyone in here use vmware?
<lupine_85> cpk2: is rthere anything in the linked-to dir?
<lupine_85> jj: sort of
<doppelganger_> hey guys...  i'm having issues with this new Beryl crud (worked fine with compiz)...   what's the easiest way to switch to regular ubuntu with gnome without fubaring most of my stuff?
<Hawkwind> doppelganger_: Probably best to ask in #Ubuntu-XGL
<doppelganger_> np, will do hawk
<cpk2> lupine_85: yes
<lupine_85> then best to create a custom group for that folder, add yourself to that group and g+w the directory
<jj> so is vmware free or do i have to pay?
<hyper> vmware server is free
<lupine_85> vmware-server and vmware-player are free
<lupine_85> vmware-workstation isn't
<jj> whats the difference?
<cpk2> lupine_85: I am assuming it would be safe to make the group for the whole azureus folder? how would I go about changing the permissions after the group is made?
<lupine_85> cpk2: yes, the whole folder and everything in the folder
<cpk2> lupine_85: is there a way to recursively change the group from the parent dir?
<lupine_85> sudo chgrp -R <group-name> /usr/share/azureus/plugins/azplugins
<lupine_85> that should do it
<lupine_85> I'm not sure if the symlink will reflect the changes or not - I assume so, but if not just recreate it
<Hawkwind> jj: Have you read the info on the vmware.com website.  It explains all the differences
<cpk2> lupine_85: err how do i redo the symlink?
<lupine_85> rm <symlink> && ln -s <destination> <symlink>
<cpk2> argh azureus still cant write to /home/cpk1/.azureus/plguins/azplugins/azplugins_2.1.1.jar
#kubuntu 2007-09-24
<ardchoille> LjL: the --auto-remove option was added to apt-get in Edgy
<ardchoille> LjL: "remove --auto-remove" removes the package and all its deps
<LjL> ardchoille: so was the autoremove command
<ardchoille> LjL: yes, but --auto-remove is now an option
<LjL> ardchoille: only *its* deps, or also every other deps that's marked as no longer needed?
<LjL> autoremove still exists too though
<ardchoille> LjL: only its deps, you will need autoremove for other deps no longer needed (at least I think that's how it works)
<LjL> reading the man page, it sounds more like "apt-get --auto-remove remove <package>" behaves just like "apt-get autoremove <package>"
<LjL> hm pity i'm in the middle of a dist-upgrade and can't play with it now
<ardchoille> LjL: I'm not sure, really. I have never used autoremove by itself.. I've only used apt-get remove --auto-remove and I know it removes the package and it s deps
<linux_> 
<LjL> ardchoille: well but if you use it as a rule, then you aren't likely to notice if it removes *other* stuff too, since you don't have any =)
<LjL> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ScorpKing> nite everyone!
<ardchoille> linux_: Hello :)
<eryt> za4em
<eryt> ??
<ardchoille> LjL: Good point
<LjL> anyway, "sudo apt-get autoremove [<package>] " certainly does remove everything, so for imachine's need, --auto-remove certainly won't hurt
<eryt> :))
<imachine> hehe
<imachine> the best way was aptitude
<imachine> getting into kde
<imachine> and just pressing '-'
<imachine> ;)
<LjL> imachine: yeah, i guess i'd trust aptitude more with autoremoval, when we're talking about the entire kubuntu-desktop thingie
<imachine> well
<ardchoille> aptitude is cool, but it's still just a front-end for APT.. like apt-get, synaptic, adept, etc
<imachine> we'll see how well it goes ;)
<imachine> yes
<LjL> ardchoille: that's not true
<imachine> so it should be doable with apt
<imachine> BUT
<imachine> I'm not a ubuntu user... by day
<LjL> ardchoille: it has had its *own* unused-dependency-tracking for a long time
<imachine> I just install this because I recieved a laptop to service with a broken win install
<imachine> which I couldn't fix
<LjL> and while i think it's been claimed that, since apt-get also got that feature in ubuntu, the databases get "synchronized", the logic is still aptitude's own
<ardchoille> LjL: True, which is why I filed that bug about apt-get that lead the devs to add "--auto-remove"
<imachine> so to compensate, I installed linux for this dude and backed his data up
<imachine> :)
<imachine> I use archlinux personally
<imachine> ;)
<LjL> ardchoille: you mean the autoremoval feature in general or the specific -- option?
<ardchoille> LjL: That option for apt-get
<LjL> ardchoille: yeah but i mean, i'm pretty sure the autoremove command came first, then after a while it got documented in the 'man', and --auto-remove came at some time after either the first or the second event
<ardchoille> Well, it wasn't just me, several people filed the same type of bug report and the devs listened.. which is one reason I love this distro.
<ardchoille> LjL: there was no --auto-remove type of feature in Dapper afaik
<LjL> ardchoille: no, i know, it was all added in edgy
<ardchoille> yeah
<LjL> ardchoille: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/105144
<LjL> looking at this it would seem that
<VMUbuntu> hello
<LjL> 1) the autoremove features were added, *both* "autoremove" command and "--auto-remove" option
<LjL> 2) *then* "autoremove" got documented, but not "--auto-remove"
<LjL> 3) then apparently now --auto-remove is documented too
<ardchoille> LjL: They were both added in Edgy? or beofre that?
<LjL> ardchoille: edgy, edgy
<ardchoille> Yeah
<LjL> but i know for a fact that, when "autoremove" was added (never knew about --auto-remove), it wasn't documented; and that later there was a bug report about the lack of documentation for it
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<LjL> and when that bug was fixed, i'm not *sure*, but i'm pretty confident that only "autoremove" got documented, but not "--auto-remove"
<ardchoille> I think you're right about that
<gary> who moderates this channel?
<ardchoille> the secret ops
<ardchoille> :)
<gary> heh
<ardchoille> You won't know until you screw up
<gary> ah guess it's good that i don't know then
<ardchoille> Keeps us on our toes
<LjL> gary: if you need to know because you have complains or something, though, they can be reached, there's a web page somewhere
<vbgunz> anyone here know how to stop that pesky KDE daemon dialog from showing on OTHER accounts?
<gary> nah just curious
<vbgunz> when you insert a memstick, a cd, dvd, a usb drive, the current account handles it. WHY does it show up on other accounts when switching uses when that media is LONG gone?
<LjL> sure, i always join channels and immediately ask who the moderators are too, just to be sure ;)
<gary> you bet lol
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi
<gary> hello
<MacZtttlkwork> A little question: I want to create a partition in a free space portion of my hard disc. It's the same hard disc I'm using now with Kubuntu. Is it safe to create it with QTparted? Or should I use the liveCD?
<LjL> as long as you're only touching space that's already unpartitioned, you should be safe even without the live cd
<MacZtttlkwork> Thanks LjL
<garfield> how do i see what is connected to my usb ports?
<LjL> lsusb
<garfield> ok
<garfield> how do i spot kubuntu from having problems so i dont have to reinstall? :/
<gary> >> /var/log is a good place to start
<nighthawk> Hallo
<gary> waves /hello
<garfield> hi
<nighthawk> Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie ich meine WINTV karte zum laufen Kriege und die auch konfigurieren kann unter KUBUNTU?
<LjL> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gary> do i still need to install ntfs-3g in feisty?  it seems all my win partitions are already mounted and recognized
<LjL> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<nighthawk> THX
<LjL> gary: read-only...
<gary> ic
<gary> k i have ntfs-3g installed from repos, but i see no place to run it
<gary> it's not in my k menu or anything
<Lunar_Lamp> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<garfield> gary
<BluesKaj> well, i upgraded the fglrx driver to the latest proprietary from ati . DRI  and fgl_glxgears works fine , but google earth still freezes at intialize ...there some thins about copy a libGL.so file into the google earth dir but that doesn't work for me . Wondering if anyone has solved this prob
<garfield> gary: u had to install ntfs-config
<garfield> BluesKaj: what website u use to instal fglrx the last time i install it i had to reinstall linux :(
<gary> i installed it, but i don't see anywhere that i can access it to mount an ntfs partition
<wesley_> nighthawk: Kdetv ?
<garfield> gary: system>ntfs configtool
<garfield> k-menu
<gary> it's not in my k-menu
<gary> probably a botched install hmm
<garfield> gary: well u didnt install ntfs-config then
<gary> i'll try a reinstall in adept manager
<fkm> http://www.noooxml.org/petition
<garfield> gary: u dont have adept allready?
<gary> i have it yes
<gary> i installed ntfs-3g using adeptmanager
<BluesKaj> garfield, I used the ati download
<garfield> gary: u didnt had to install ntfs-3g but ntfs-config
<gary> k
<gary> yep that's it
<garfield> BluesKaj: ??? you dont have the link for it?(the website)
<gary> thx bro
<BluesKaj> actually it's good to have both ntfs-3g and ntfs-config ,gary
<BluesKaj> garfield, www.ati.com
<garfield> BluesKaj: when u install ntfs-config it comes with ntfs-3g
<gary> garfield: for me it didn't
<garfield> BluesKaj: oh u went on the website it self
<BluesKaj> yup
<dudeicles> how can you check to see how much space is left on your main HD?
<gary> i just right click a folder and select properties
<dudeicles> but that's just each folder
<dudeicles> I want full HD size, amount avail
<gary> file light
<newsense07> df -h ?
<garfield> dudeicles:  dude look good in propreties it's there
<gary> thnk he wants graphical view
<dudeicles> df -h works perfect
<dudeicles> just right clicking on a folder shows you the space on that folder
<dudeicles> I wanted space on full HD
<newsense07> browse to / and right click
<newsense07> select prop
<dudeicles> in Konqueror?
<gary> yeah
<newsense07> yep
<dudeicles> ok
<newsense07> should show same as df -h
<gary> if you want a nice birdseye view of hd space, check out filelight
<dudeicles> wow sucks
<dudeicles> I'm down to 1 gig left.
<garfield> lol
<dudeicles> LOL
<garfield> backup time
<newsense07> i got a 5gig hdd, how do ya think i feel ,lol
<dudeicles> this is 12
<oem> amarok do not work!!!
<newsense07> only got a 550mhz psu
<oem> on my comp
<dudeicles> I just installed Virtualbox and WindowsXP on it
<dudeicles> leaves me no more space.
<newsense07> whats virtualbox, like vmware or wine or some emulator
<Jucato_> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato_> bah it's only in gutys? heh
<Jucato_> escription: PC virtualization solution VirtualBox is a free PC virtualization solution allowing you to run a wide range of PC operating systems on your Linux system. This includes Windows, Linux, FreeBSD, DOS, OpenBSD and others
<dudeicles> yeah
<dudeicles> live cmware
<dudeicles> vmware
<dudeicles> I believe it's better than Wine only because it actually has Windows on it
<newsense07> never tried it
<dudeicles> so you can run so much more software on it
<Jucato_> er...
<newsense07> i tried vmware before and ran osx on a 3.2g p3/ht and it ran like shit
<newsense07> sorry
<newsense07> excuse my language
<dudeicles> really?
<newsense07> yeah
<Jucato_> it's like vmware. you install a whole OS
<dudeicles> try Cirtualbox
<dudeicles> dangit
<dudeicles> you know what I mean
<dudeicles> LOL
<newsense07> i was bored at work one day, dont care to try it again
<dudeicles> it's rated better in comparisons I read
<newsense07> ill save up for a mac
<dudeicles> lol
<dudeicles> k
<dudeicles> I don't think I could ever save up for that long
<dudeicles> :P
<ubunteado> holas
<newsense07> they do got that 499.99usd macmini
<newsense07> might get one of those
<dudeicles> yeah maybe
* lavacano201014 cirtualizes everyone
<newsense07> !cirtualizes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cirtualizes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newsense07> lmao
<dudeicles> lol
<newsense07> got any bots to lookup dictionary ?
<Jucato_> nope. the only bots allowed here are for official Kubuntu use
<newsense07> Jucato_: sorry ill keep ontopic
<Jucato_> newsense07: you can try typing "dict:word" in Konqueror
<Jucato_> Alt+F2, dict:word does the same
<newsense07> cool
<garfield> Jucato_: how can i see the name of the driver linux is using for the sound
<garfield> ?
* Jucato_ doesn't kno
<Jucato_> know*
<newsense07> lspci : grep audio ?
<lavacano201014> garfield: probably in some settings dialog or config file somewhere
<Jucato_> newsense07: that will only show the hardware he has
<Jucato_> not the driver that the system uses
<garfield> Tm_T: how can i see the name of the driver linux is using for the sound
<newsense07> errerr meant lsmod | grep sound
<Jucato_> perhaps lsmod, but I'm not familiar with it
<newsense07> sorry
<ardchoille> newsense07:  lsmod | grep sound  returns nothing here
<lavacano201014> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa stop?
<lavacano201014> no wait
<newsense07> on my box it does
<garfield> ???
* lavacano201014 meant restart
<newsense07> lsmod | less and go through the modules
<Jucato_> "lsmod | grep snd" might give some ideas
<ardchoille> newsense07: lsmod  grep snd  ?
<ardchoille> Jucato_: :)
<newsense07> thats what i was going to suggest too
* Jucato_ inserts a |
<JoKiJo> I have 2 users set up... on one it lets me work as root, such as open adept manager. On the other (that I'm on now) when I enter the password for root it always come back saying incorrect. Any idea what is causing this?
<ardchoille> s#grep#| grep#
<newsense07> JoKiJo: have to add user to adm and admin groups
<ardchoille> JoKiJo: Are both users in sudoers?
<Jucato_> newsense07: just admin
<garfield> JoKiJo: maybe it could be your keyboard layout
<garfield> JoKiJo: insted of a you get q for example
<Jucato_> nothing to do with keyboards :)
<Jucato_> only the first user is a sudoer by default
<Distro^Junkie> anyone here use stage 6 for viewing videos
<Distro^Junkie> ?
<Jucato_> all other users created after must be explicitly added to the sudoers group (admin)
<newsense07> Jucato_: thanks for the correction, what is the adm grp for ?
<JoKiJo> Hmmm, I dont really know how to check. I'm fairly new to linux/kubuntu
* DarkHack is Away, Reason: ( Lost in the Abyss... ) | Since: ( Sunday, September 23, 007. 10:3:2 ) Xlack v.1
<Jucato_> JoKiJo: System Settings -> User Management
<Jucato_> !away > DarkHack
<Jucato_> newsense07: not exactly sure. I forgot
<JoKiJo> qwertyuiopasdfghjklzxcvbnm - Keyboard layout seems okay.
<ardchoille> Jucato_: What's the proper syntax for that? sudo adduser username admin   ?
<Jucato_> JoKiJo: btw, there is no root password. it's the user's sudo password
<JoKiJo> Ohhhh I see
<Jucato_> ardchoille: most probably yes
<LjL> yes it is
<Jucato_> sudo gpasswd -a user group works too
<JoKiJo> Got it Jucato. Thanks
* ardchoille keeps forgetting there are gui's for admin tasks
<Jucato_> there's a GUI for user management and mounting too
<ardchoille> Jucato_: Yeah, just noticed that
* Jucato_ contemplates breakfast
<ardchoille> The person who intriduced me to Linux made me use it for two weeks without xorg
<JoKiJo> Sounds like a Linux bootcamp
<ardchoille> She's a slackware lover
<ardchoille> One thing I would like to see in the Ubuntu community are courses.
<ardchoille> The wiki and the documentation are awesome, but I'd like to see something that goes much deeper than those. Like courses on individual apps like a tutorial of deep understanding of dpkg or APT
<The_Miker> hmm, can anyone help me with getting my webcam to work in Feisty?
<JoKiJo> That would be great ardchoille
<ardchoille> Who would I contact about setting up something like http://tutorials.ubuntu.com  ?
<juan> can you store a password in crypttab
<draik> How do I find the mount points for my CD and DVD drives?
<ardchoille> draik: cat /etc/fstab  ?
<BluesKaj> i just installed the latest experimental HD AMD/ATI driver 8.41.7, and it rocks on this elcheapo ATIX200G graphics card. frame rates are 50% higher using the fgl_glxgears test
<The_Miker> ha, i wish i could get that driver to work on my card
<sharp0bjectz> hey people
<The_Miker> i'm stuck with 8.40.4
<sharp0bjectz> hows everyone doin?
<sharp0bjectz> can somebody help me figure out how to get my JRE working in kubuntu 7.04?
<BluesKaj> The_Miker
<BluesKaj> :(
<The_Miker> i know, it's horrible.
<The_Miker> i'm hoping the 8.42 drivers work
<JoKiJo> I haven't got around to fiddling with this WINE program yet. Does it work pretty well?
<ardchoille> !jre | sharp0bjectz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The_Miker> but hoping that ATI puts out good drivers is just...eh, a dumb idea.
<ardchoille> !java | sharp0bjectz
<ubotu> sharp0bjectz: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<draik> ardchoille: Thank you.
<draik> For some strange reason, it's claiming that the /dev/sd1 is not what I have chosen
<draik> It's stating /dev/hdb
<BluesKaj> The_ Miker, try uninstalling your 8.40.4 and then just go for the 8.41.7 even if your card isn't the same as the one listed it's the HD 2900 that you want
<The_Miker> oh i did
<The_Miker> i couldn't X to start unless i removed glesx.so
<The_Miker> which crippled 3D
<BluesKaj> bummer
<pillowpants> how can i do an ip trace?
<pillowpants> to see what domain im on
<xanathos> Kite_DH: .....
<xanathos> I want to install nvidia-glx-legacy but there are 3 lines missing in my xorg.conf, can somebody help me?
<sharp0bjectz> Ubotu, i am on kubuntu 7.04
<BluesKaj> install neotrace pro in wine or xtraceroute
<sharp0bjectz> is it ok to use adept with 7.04?
<pillowpants> xanathos : dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pillowpants> sharp0bjectz : nothing wrong with it
<draik> Is there a way to remove entries from fstab?
<ardchoille> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> xanathos,post it on pastebin
<ardchoille> And you need sudo with it
<ardchoille> xanathos: How are you installing the drivers?
<xanathos> ardchoille: nvidia-legacy
<ardchoille> !nvidia | xanathos
<xanathos> Sysinfo for 'xanathos': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP1600+ at 1394 MHz (2789 bogomips), , RAM: 495/503MB, 123 proc's, 6.18h up
<ubotu> xanathos: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<draik> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<The_Miker> so, can anyone help me get this quickcam express working?
<ardchoille> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<blackneo> hi all
<ardchoille> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<blackneo> :D
<blackneo> this is my first time here
<The_Miker> right, i did what it says, used quickcam.sh and all, but it says it can't find any webcams, after listing the cam only a few lines above o_O
<The_Miker> i've been trying to get this to work for ages
<blackneo> whats wrong Miker?
<The_Miker> can't get my computer to recognize my webcam
<ardchoille> blackneo: Know anything about getting a quickcam working?
<dudeicles> man this is killing me. how can I burn a DVD with K3B It just keeps ending on me
<sharp0bjectz> i have a quickcam zoom and cant get it working either
<sharp0bjectz> ...?
<dudeicles> If I paste the debug window could someone help me?
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, a commercial dvd ?
<dudeicles> COMPUSA dvd
<dudeicles> lol
<blackneo> kubuntu feisty?
<The_Miker> the odd thing is, there's 3 different entries for "quickcam express" on that list
<The_Miker> yeah
<The_Miker> some people say it should just be supported by default, which it isn't
<dudeicles> kubuntu feisty here
<blackneo> paste me lsusb output
<sharp0bjectz> kubuntu 7.04?
<sharp0bjectz> lol is wut i got
<dudeicles> lol
<blackneo> im reading about that
<The_Miker> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:0870 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express
<blackneo> it seems that you need to recompile your kernel
<BluesKaj> dudeicles, it's prolly copyrighted, if you have libdvdcss2 installed that will defeat any copyright issues
<dudeicles> oh no BluesKaj I misunderestood you
<dudeicles> i'm burning simple data onto a DVD
<blackneo> try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239516
<dudeicles> from my HD
<blackneo> its for dapper but it should work
<blackneo> maybe the drivers are restricted
<sharp0bjectz> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 046d:08b4 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Zoom
<draik> How do I get the UUID for a drive?
<The_Miker> bleh, i get compilation errors on that driver
<ardchoille> draik: If this is for a cd or dvd drive, I have just used /dev/* and it works in fstab
<draik> For both?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> But I am using IDE hw, not sata
<blackneo> wich errors?
<draik> ardchoille: I have a DVD reader in IDE Master and DVD DL on IDE Slave.
<draik> The HDD is SATA
<blackneo> do you have build-essentials; kernel-headers;etc...?
<The_Miker> yeah, that's what puzzles me
<blackneo> lol
<blackneo> :)
<ardchoille> draik: The dvd's would be /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd which is what I have too
<The_Miker> i have those packages but it's telling me it can't find linux/config.h
<blackneo> pastme the complete log
<draik> ardchoille: Even if there isn't another IDE drive?
<The_Miker> where, in a query?
<blackneo> okay
<ardchoille> draik: Ok, would that be IDE channel 1 or 2 ?
<blackneo> ups
<blackneo> im not registered
<blackneo> lol
<ardchoille> draik: Here is my partial fstab: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39688
<draik> Should be 1
<ardchoille> draik: I would think IDE channel 1 would be /dev/hda (master) and /dev/hdb (slave)
<The_Miker> oops
<draik> I have tried both
<The_Miker> :\
<draik> I keep getting /dev/hda hdb hdc hdd do not exist
<acee1234> im trying to use audacity to edit some audio but i get an error whenever i try to playback something reading "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate."
<draik> I even tried scd 0 and scd1
<draik> ardchoille: What if I remove all the entries for the cd/dvd drives from fstab. What would happen?
<ardchoille> draik: Not sure if it would re-write them or not. Can you pastebin your fstab?
<draik> NO
<draik> Sorry, got caps lock on
<draik> No, I can't. I'm KVM into this other machine
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> draik: I would think IDE channel 1 devices would be /dev/hda and /dev/hdb respectively
<draik> As would I
<ardchoille> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ardchoille> draik: sudo blkid
<draik> ardchoille: There is only one IDE. The other is for the floppy
<draik> Ok. One sec
<ardchoille> draik: btw, that command wasn't much help here
<draik> Not shown. Only see the Kubuntu and SWAP partitions
<ardchoille> Yeah, same
<draik> Ok
<ardchoille> draik: Try that url ubotu posted
<blackneo> back again!
<The_Miker> wb
<The_Miker> i should also note that xawtv makes my system crash to a black screen and i can't even restart X :S
<draik> ardchoille: The strange thing is that I was able to burn to the DVD just prior to trying to read a DVD from the same drive
<ardchoille> draik: I wonder if you can just create an iso (mkisofs) from the desired files and then d&d that iso into k3b
<ardchoille> I seem to remember doing that when k3b didn't wanna do its job
<draik> It's not k3b
<draik> It won't read a DVD that is inserted
<draik> I didn't get the options when I inserted the DVD and the drive was not mounted
<ardchoille> Right, because your drives are mucked
<winbond> is it true that most apps dont work in kde4?
<ardchoille> It's hard to learn how to fix problems when you have a distro which doesn't give you any problems :)
<Biovore> kde4 bearly works
<jhutchins> draik: If the disk is bad, it won't show up as a drive/
<jhutchins> draik: You can look at dmesg and/or /var/log/messages right after you load a disk, but you can also listen to what the drive does.
<winbond> ardchoille, i know u are not talking about ubuntu
<jhutchins> draik: It's also possible for the read subsystem to fail independently of the write system; also for the CD subsystem to fail seperately from the DVD system.
<dudeicles> what's the file on your HD that has the mount information?
<ardchoille> winbond: I have installed ubuntu on over 100 machines and the only problem I have ever seen is how to change the kmenu icon
<jhutchins> dudeicles: mtab, but you may be thinking of fstab.
<dudeicles> yeah I think you are right
<dudeicles> jhutchins: fstab sounds right
<dudeicles> where cna I find that jhutchins?
<jhutchins> dudeicles: in /etc/
<Jucato>  /etc/fstab
<jhutchins> dudeicles: You will need sudo or kdesu if you want to change it
<dudeicles> I want to copy it
<ardchoille> winbond: Of course, I build my own machines instead of buying them off the shelf
<dudeicles> i'm going to install Ubuntu on anotehr of my HD's and need that file.
<dudeicles> thanks guys
<dudeicles> bye
<jhutchins> ardchoille: The problem is that if you haven't had any problems, you haven't learned how to fix them.
<ardchoille> jhutchins: exactly
<jhutchins> One of the handy things about IRC, you can learn from other people's mistakes <grin>
<hydrogen> you're kidding.. right ardchoille?
<ardchoille> True.. which is where I learned a lot of stuff
<ardchoille> hydrogen: No
<AndreMilton> hi everybody
<hydrogen>  /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/64x64/apps/kmenu.png
<hydrogen> in about 2 seconds worth of `find`
<hydrogen> replace crystalsvg with whatever icon theme you use
<ardchoille> hydrogen: When you build your own computers, you can pick and choose which hardware goes into them.. and I choose hardware that I know works with the *buntu's
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Yeah, figured that out a while back
<AndreMilton> i don't succeed too make a video capture of my screen with vlc , vlc ask me the device capture name with by default /dev/video but i don't have any folder or file like video in my dev folder
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> !kmenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> Guh... I wish I could come to a decent decision in regards to this laptop.
<Jucato> hmph
<ardchoille> !tastymenu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tastymenu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* Jucato vaguely remembers making a kmenu factoid...
<hydrogen> !menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Jucato: Make one :)
<Biovore> yeah.. tastymenu isn't in the repos..
<Biovore> have to build it your self
<ardchoille> Biovore: There is a kubuntu deb on kde-apps.org
<Biovore> rgr
<Jucato> but  not for the latest rc
<Biovore> but its not in the repos..
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yes, it's for the latest.. it's been updated
<Jucato> ah good
* Jucato will still prefer to compile :)
<Jucato> probably heheh
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> Some distros have replaced their kmenu with tastymenu. I wish kubuntu would do the same
<Jucato> some?
<ardchoille> yes
* Jucato doesn't know of a single distro that has
<_2> i have a broken apt.    if i do apt-get install -f    it wants to remove all packages.   and dpkg --configure -a   simply returns to the prompt.
<jhutchins> ardchoille: When you're looking for a package and are pretty sure it's there, use !info, if you're looking for a file or aren't as sure use !find. !<package> only works if the package is a special keyword.
<Jucato> cd
<Jucato> oops wrong window
<draik> jhutchins: Sorry, I was on the other computer.
<_2> Jucato using the irc client for a shell again ?
<draik> Jucato: Isn't the command /j ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, ok, thanks
<Jucato> _2: heh yeah
<draik> jhutchins: It's a new DVD DL burner drive.
<_2> :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: thanks for? I think you mean jhutchins
<draik> I see it when I go through the System Settings, but I need to setup the drive to mount
<jhutchins> draik: If it's broken, it doesn't really matter, just pointing out that you should consider testing all the modes before you give up on it.
<draik> The DVD I just burned plays on my computer
<jhutchins> draik: You might actually need to reboot.
<draik> Ok
<draik> I will try that...
<_2> Q have the hoary repos been purged or can a fellow still apt get from them ?
<draik> Ok. It's restarting
<garfield> how do i get to window ch?
<_2> garfield /join ##windows
<ardchoille> Jucato: Linux Mint 2.2 is one of the distros which has tastymenu in place of kmenu and I know there are others
<ardchoille> Ah, yes. jhutchins, thanks for that info
<hydrogen> so you mean fringe distro's?
<hydrogen> that make changes just to be different/
<Jucato> ardchoille: sure you didn't mistake kickoff for tasty?
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Well, wasn't Linux itself in that boat at one time?
<_2> still is
<Jucato> huh?
<ardchoille> Jucato: According to Distrowatch, it's tastymenu
<hydrogen> wow
<hydrogen> tastymenu is horrible
<hydrogen> and ugly
<hydrogen> and better not ever replace kmenu
<ardchoille> lol
<hydrogen> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=41866&file1=41866-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Tasty+Menu&PHPSESSID=6050c969e3d9cb6dc6ed66e17d11398e
<hydrogen> enough said
<ardchoille> Can't please everyone all the time
<_2> hydrogen from what you say, it's sure to in about one release of kde....
<Jucato> hydrogen: all 3 alternative menus have strengths and weaknesses
<Jucato> I just hope someone makes one that has all the strengths only :P
<hydrogen> Jucato: and tastymenu seems to have a corner on the weaknesses
<savetheWorld> Just FYI- Linux was never in the position of making changes just to be different and has never had to be.
<Dragnslcr> Wow
<Jucato> hydrogen: not really
<_2> Jucato wouldn't that be a console
<_2> :)
<hydrogen> personally the only thing I use kmenu for is to log off/shut down
<Dragnslcr> I guess tastymenu would be perfect for someone that needs a full-screen menu
<Jucato> lol
<hydrogen> and if I could figure out what command they run I wouldn't even do that
<Jucato> hydrogen: let me remove that last use case for you and just put the logout applet :)
<Jucato> then you can remove the kmenu haha
<TheWoozle> Anyone know what might cause a laptop which had been running just fine for several weeks to suddenly be unable to get past the splash-screen-and-progress-bar stage in Kubuntu 7.04?
<Unununium> Hello, helping my brother set up 32-bit Firefox on his AMD64 laptop, so I'm reading FirefoxAMD64FlashJava.  But the "MPlayer plugins" link is bad.  Any advice?
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: Well, you can specify how big or small tastymenu is
<Jucato> hydrogen: or why bother.. right-click on the desktop :)
<hydrogen> Jucato: then I have to get to the desktop :/
<hydrogen> i'd rather know the actual command
<hydrogen> alt-f2 ->klogout would be very nice
<TheWoozle> I tried running startkde from the command line, but I get the message " unable to open display '' " and "Can't contact kdeinit!" but that may just mean I shouldn't be trying to start kde from the text terminal interface.
<Jucato> hydrogen: Alt+F1 is equally nice :)
<hydrogen> but involves the mouse
<TheWoozle> (I'm searching the forums now.)
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Make a launcher with:  dcop ksmserver ksmserver logout 0 0 0
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> does that show the dialog?/
<hydrogen> or does that just logout?
<ardchoille> yes
<Jucato> a launcher would still involve the mouse :)
<ardchoille> dialog shows
<hydrogen> i could make a bash script
* Jucato points to the logout applet too :)
<hydrogen> that called that in my path
<ardchoille> And then make a kb shortcut for it
<Jucato> hm.. that reminds me.. KDE and $PATH
<_2> now there's a mouth full    "KDE and $PATH"
<Dragnslcr> Hm, where does the System Menu applet store its items? Mine seems to have been mysteriously emptied
<ardchoille> dcop ksmserver ksmserver lock 0 0 0  <doesn't work, tho
<ardchoille> :(
* _2 fights the urge to rant about kde/kdm defaulting to writing in /root for all users.....     but the urge is strong.
<ardchoille> Dragnslcr: ~/.config/menus  and  ~/.local/share/applications  ?
<hydrogen> ardchoille: you are fired!
<Jucato> System Menu? the one beside the K Menu
* Jucato burns ardchoille
<ardchoille> hydrogen: If I had a nickel for everytime I heard that...
<lavacano201014> TheWoozle: try katapult
<TheWoozle> Ok, thanks...
<lavacano201014> yup
<TheWoozle> lavacano201014: "katapult: cannot connect to X server"
<Dragnslcr> Jucato- yeah, that one. I kinda miss the quick shortcut to my home directory
* draik needs ardchoille. draik puts ardchoille out with the extinguisher.
<lavacano201014> sudo telinit 5
<ardchoille> ok, how about:  system:/  ?
<draik> ardchoille: I can't mount the drive with either hda, hdb, hdc, hdd, scd0, scd1
<ardchoille> draik: Thank you
<hydrogen> ardchoille: that definatly didnt show a dialog :)
<ardchoille> draik: Is the hw bad? or going bad?
<TheWoozle> Well this is odd... /proc/meminfo claims I have 256248 kb of RAM, but I'm pretty sure this beast only has 192 MB...
<draik> Nope
<ardchoille> hydrogen: Shows one here
<draik> I just bought the DVD DL burner
<adrian_> ?
<lavacano201014> TheWoozle: divide 256248 by 1024
<_2> draik odd....  a fuel truck carries fuel,  a water truck carries water,  why does a fire truck not cary fire ?
<ardchoille> hahaha
<lavacano201014> lol
<draik> Because it would be a flame truck
<TheWoozle> lavacano201014: 250
<elecninja> Fight fire with fire.
<_2> oh that's just silly.   who ever heard of a flame truck
<adrian_> any one know how to install kb3?
<lavacano201014> hmmm
<TheWoozle> Which makes even less sense, but I wasn't expecting it to...
<lavacano201014> you are probably mistaken then
<lavacano201014> it must have 250 MB ram
<elecninja> Flame truck might be like a flamethrower on a truck
<TheWoozle> I'm gonna see if this beast will boot with a liveCD.
<ardchoille> adrian_: sudo apt-get install k3b  ?
<naknomik> I am trying to play VCD and Kaffein keeps crashing
<draik> adrian_: Sure. Let us know what kb3 is first and then we'll help you out with that.
<adrian_> :D
<[ifr0g] > naknomik, did you try mplayer ?
<The_Miker> i must have bad luck :(
<Jucato> naknomik: yeah big bug in feisty I think
<elecninja> Or VLC if you're desperate enough. So I've heard
<Jucato> naknomik: try kmplayer (with mplayer) or vlc
<adrian_> draik: its a burning tool
<_2> Jucato do you happen to know of any mirror that still has the hoary debs ?
<Jucato> _2: nope. if you do find one please tell me too
<_2> i'm not finding one.
<Jucato> someone from our LoCo is looking for one
<Jucato> I don't think there would be any
<lavacano201014> i think theyve gone LoCo
<Jucato> heh
<ardchoille> It's no longer supported so it's gone, no?
<_2> well that just stinketh.
<Jucato> there might be 3rd-party repos/mirrors.... but I doubt
<lavacano201014> hey amy
<draik> adrian_: k3b is a burning tool, I don't know about kb3
<elecninja> It's a simple typo, don't bug him about it.
<_2> draik that's cause you are not lisdexic
<Jucato> don't you nmean lysdexic?
<_2> oh yeah
<_2> you know i can't spell that
<Jucato> reali?
<ardchoille> lol
<draik> 3kb?
<adrian_> sorry, k3b :D
<ardchoille> Use a spehlchekkur
<_2> ardchoille why jucato works just fine for that   :)
<ardchoille> hahaha
<Jucato> me is webstir
<ardchoille> This channel is cool :)
<_2> aint it tho
<_2> :)
<lavacano201014> and Chuck Norris is Death.
<[ifr0g] > Any one here use any kind of ids ?
<ardchoille> !snort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-9 (feisty), package size 341 kB, installed size 824 kB
<_2> so basicly the only way to fix apt on that hoary box is to  a) upgrade to dapper   b) let apt-get install -f remove all packages....   niether of which are acceptable to me.
<[ifr0g] > How about ossec :)
<adrian_> draik: its k3b
<ardchoille> _2: Why do you want to keep a distro which is no longer getting security updates?
<draik> I know :)
<_2> ardchoille cause it will fit on the 2g hd in that 486...
<_2> ardchoille it's not like it's going to be online anway.
<_2> anyway   y y y
<ardchoille> _2: Install Feisty server install and then install a window manager?
<ardchoille> That would cut a lot of size down
<_2> so it will have to be updated ???
<_2> nah.
<_2> easier to remove apt and be done with a broken apt...
<[ifr0g] > lol
<_2> dpkg still works ok.
<adrian_> its almost the first time i use ubuntu and i need something to burn music but i cant install k3b
<adrian_> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_2> and just remember you are not dealing with normal logic your are dealing with intelikeyism
<NickPresta> adrian_, relax.
<ardchoille> adrian_: What's up?
<adrian_> :D
<ElecNinja> You can install Kubuntu
<_2> adrian_ someone answered you when you first asked
<ElecNinja> K3b comes with it.
<ardchoille> adrian_: Why can't you install k3b?
<NickPresta> adrian_, are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu? If it's the former, gnomebaker should already be installed. If you are indeed on Kubuntu, k3b should be installed already too
<_2> sudo apt-get isntall k3b
<adrian_> ?
<_2> sudo apt-get isntall k3b
<ardchoille> fail
<ElecNinja> Maybe he doesn't know about the console?
<adrian_> is ubuntu
<[ifr0g] > sudo apt-get install k3b
<_2> sudo apt-get isntall k3b
<ardchoille> adrian_: You should have gnomebaker
<adrian_> what is that?
<NickPresta> adrian_, for reference, the ubuntu channel is #ubuntu. You should have gnomebaker
<ardchoille> !info gnombaker
<ubotu> Package gnombaker does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<_2> !burners
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<adrian_> :S
<draik> ardchoille: What do you think would happen if I were to clear out fstab?
<ardchoille> draik: The system won't be able to find any drives?
<ardchoille> draik: Is there gona be a test later?
<_2> adrian  the answer to your question,  just incase noone answered you yet, is;   sudo apt-get isntall k3b
<adrian_> :D
<adrian_> ok
<_2> :)
<draik> ardchoille: If you wish. I have to find a way to recreate what is in there
<ElecNinja> I'm curious as to why OSS doesn't seem to work for the most part. Any particular reason?
<_2> draik you don't need an fstab for linux to work.
<ardchoille> draik: I have the original fstab which was installed on my box, would that help?
<ardchoille> Probably not
* _2 ran ubuntu without an fstab for months.
<draik> ...............
<ardchoille> ElecNinja: You wanna rephrase that so that it has some semblance of fact?
<_2> use the mount  command and see what is mounted and where then write an fstab
<ardchoille> _2: his drives aren't mounted
<_2> his root fs is.  and that's all he needs to start.   then use   cat /proc/partitions   and look up what you have   then decide where you want it mounted.
<NickPresta> ElecNinja, the Open Source Software ideology, or Open Sound System? ;)
<ElecNinja> Sound, sorry for that. So far, it seems that I can't do much with the Open Sound System. Or maybe it's my comp
<NickPresta> ElecNinja, well, what are you trying to do?
<ardchoille> ElecNinja: Oh, sorry for the misunderstanding
<_2> run this.   for Q in /dev/hd* /dev/scd* ;do eject $Q && echo " that one is $Q" ;done      to find the cd/dvd drives.
<ElecNinja> My fault, I was trying to play mp3 with Amarok before, though trying to edit xine didn't seem to work.
<draik> ardchoille: k3b calls them /dev/scd0 and /dev/scd1
<Jucato> ardchoille: you're right. linux mint does use tasty. perhaps to balance with their GNOME's use of Slab :/
<draik> ardchoille: Does that help?
<ardchoille> draik: It seems that is using an scsi name model with ide drives :S
<_2> does the version of *buntu you have use scsi emulation   or is that k3b specific draik ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: I never liked slab
<Jucato> it's GNOME. no wonder :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<draik> _2: It's Feisty Kubuntu
* Jucato hasn't tried it yet though
<ardchoille> Jucato: I liked tasty menu.. more features than kmenu and you can specify the size tasty takes up on the screen.
<_2> draik upgraded from edgy ?     edgy did use scsi emulation by default  iirc
<Jucato> (much more than kickoff though)
<draik> Fresh install
<_2> k
<Jucato> ardchoille: but configuring tasty is a bit clunky too... but so is kbfx in some areas. anyway...
<ardchoille> Yeah
* Jucato const int *const todo = &studyCpp;
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> I feel that, at the very least, tastymenu should be in the repos.
<Jucato> ardchoille: you can either 1) package it yourself or 2) request for it for the next release (although I don't know the process of requesting in MOTU)
<_2> Jucato give the keyboard a rest,  it's spilling C code onto the channel !
<_2> :)
<Jucato> return rest;
<_2> :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: I suck at packaging. I need to find out how to make a request.
<eleveniseven> hello
<_2> eleveniseven
<eleveniseven> does anyone here know of any drivers for spdif for asalia hda sound, i have nvidia nforce 680i chipset
<eleveniseven> i cannot get my optical out to work
<ardchoille> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<eleveniseven> is that for me?
<_2> no
<ardchoille> Jucato: Seems pretty easy to get a new app in universe
<Jucato> ardchoille: define easy :)
<ElecNinja> The make comman requires you to put in the name of the makefile right?
<Jucato> coz if it were easy, you could do it yourself, right?
<draik> _2: Any significat changes from the Kubuntu 7.04 fresh install?
<ardchoille> Jucato:  "To get a package into Ubuntu, please file a bug in Launchpad and make sure it has the tag needs-packaging."
<eleveniseven> so is that no,...no one knows..?
<_2> eleveniseven if uncle googoogiggle  can't find one.  i sure can't.
<ardchoille> Jucato:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<eleveniseven> well, ive searched hi and low on google, i read things where people have compiled their own kernels to do it, but i cant do taht
<_2> draik from the upgrade ?    only the use of scsi emulation   and i thing they phased that out too.
<Jucato> ardchoille: to revise what you said "seems pretty easy to **request** to get a new app in universe"
<eleveniseven> i didnt know if anyone here has gotten it to work any other way?
<draik> _2: Any way to get that in Feisty?
<_2> eleveniseven not that i'm aware of.
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ah, yes, good point that.
<eleveniseven> well, that sucks,
<ardchoille> Jucato: Tastymenu is already there (launchpad) and has the appropriate tag.
<_2> draik yes.   i think it's as simple as an arg on the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> ardchoille: most likely it won't even get noticed/considered until gutsy release
<ardchoille> yeah
<Jucato> and still have to wait for someone interested enough to do it :)
<draik> _2: Put my cd/dvd drives on the menu.lst?
<ardchoille> Jucato: yeah :(
<_2> draik better check for a howto on it.  but i think it's something like      idescsi
<ardchoille> Jucato:  http://tinyurl.com/296pnt
<NickPresta> ardchoille, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003 make a deb and distribute that for now?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Status reads: In Progress
<eleveniseven> well, thanks i guess
<_2> draik or   scsiemu      one or tother
<draik> What am I to google?
<_2> scsi emulation
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Tried that, got my butt kicked, lol. Will try again.
<_2> or    ide scsi emulation
<_2> draik note.  that will make any hd's also appear as scsi drives.    i.e.   hda will become  sda
<NickPresta> ardchoille, heh.
<Jucato> ardchoille: lucky you. apachelogger seems to have done it already
<draik> _2: It's already sda
<NickPresta> Jucato, the link is dead =(
<Jucato> NickPresta: which link
<Jucato> ah revu?
<Jucato> it constantly changes I think
<NickPresta> Jucato, yes.
<The_Miker> i've got an interesting question....does anyone else besides me think Linux hates nForce 2 chipsets?
<_2> draik it was phased out of fiesty because so many were complaining about the nomenclature </!sp>
<NickPresta> Oh.
<khaije1> anyone using bluetooth on fiesty? i just need to know it's not broken
<khaije1> (in general i mean)
<ardchoille> NickPresta: That link you posted certainly is easier than other packaging tutorials I have tried to follow
<rustalot> ok, so I'm installing a command line system from the alternate cd, and it says "Configuring less".... what is there to configure about less??
<_2> i like this old "compaq" (R) mini tower case.   they might not have anything else going for them but the case is "snazzie"
<_2> rustalot every package gets configured.
<_2> even the meta package that contain ZERO files
<_2> but as to the exact question.    dpkg -L less | grep etc
<n1badboy> hi all
<_2> or maybe    grep bin
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Where is the ./compile, make steps being done? Is that what dpkg-buildpackage does?
<NickPresta> ardchoille, AFAIK, dpkg-buildpackage takes care of that
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<NickPresta> ardchoille, the man pages say its a control script to help automate the building of a package
<_2> Krap...   the dapper live wont install in 128m ram, will it?
<Jucato> ardchoille: the Debian packaging system automates a lot of stuff that you don't have to even run configure and make
<_2> looks like that box will get hoary too
<ardchoille> Wow, I'm gonna try this
<Jucato> ardchoille: the tradeoff is that it is a bit of work to get a properly Debianized package from scratch
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yes, but I bet lintian can help a bit\
<Jucato> well I mean getting the debian/ directory files right :)
<Jucato> CDBS might help more
<ardchoille> yrah
<ardchoille> *yeah
<rustalot> hey, are files made  by tcpdump analyzable by wireshark
<atlfalcons866> how do i report a bug
<ardchoille> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<atlfalcons866> in kubuntu?
<atlfalcons866> in gnome i right click and hit report bug
<carlosV2> hello, somebody knows how to config the Fast IRDA port?
<_2> woooops.   why didn't someone mention that removing apt would also remove the package cache ?
<BluesKaj> err, _2 why would you remove apt ?
<draik> _2: I have yet to find anything in Google which has been deemable to "helpful"
<draik> Is there maybe a way to reassign the device location?
<_2> ?    symlink ?     mknod ?
* _2 uses /dev/root as the rootfs device on all systems.
<draik> I can't even locate the UUIS
<draik> *UUID
<_2> blkid
<draik> I can't mount these drives like I can with mine
<draik> Google isn't of much help, but then again I don't know what I'm looking for since "IDE SCSI emulator" doesn't mean anything to me at this time
<_2> not emulator.  emulation
<BluesKaj> !info Google Linux
<ubotu> Package google does not exist in feisty
<BluesKaj> !Google Linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<khaije1> BluesKaj: why would ubotu know about that?
<_2> means that the kernel is using scsi devices for accessing ide devices
<draik> http://www.google.com/linux
<BluesKaj> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<draik> Is that what you want, BluesKaj?
<khaije1> hmm, i stand corrected
<BluesKaj> no, it's asuggestion for your search, draik :)
<draik> BluesKaj: I went through google linux and google hacker
<draik> Both of these have always given me great tech/linux results
<ardchoille> How do I replace the default wm in kde (kwin) with another window manager?
<_2> .wmrc might do it...   but one  can edit /usr/bin/startkde    for a system wide change  *(prolly not advisable)*    or check in  /etc/kde?/
<hydrogen> set KDEWM
<hydrogen> in the environment
<_2> yeah ?       /etc/environment ?
<Jucato> ardchoille: [10:12]  <apt> You can change the window manager used by KDE with the $KDEWM environment variable. See http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/kdewm/
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> .bashrc
<hydrogen> !kdewm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdewm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_2> why would kdm be reading a users .bashrc ???
<hydrogen> it reads whats in the environment when it starts
<hydrogen> and because sourcing the bashrc usually occurs in the environment
<_2> never mind,  if it is doing that,  i don't think i want to know.
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thanks
<hydrogen>  /any/ session needs an environment to run in
<_2> that's what .profile used to be for
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm using knetworkmanager together with pppoeconf to get online.  somehow my nameserver gets overridden to my default dsl modem even though i've added it to the network config.  any ideas?
<_2> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_2> ?
<fulat2k> doesn't seem to be working :)
<_2> hydrogen what keeps  [ -z "$PS1" ]  && return    from forbiding kde sourcing the .bashrc ?
<hydrogen> probably nothing
<hydrogen> .profile is the proper place
<hydrogen> I was thinking the check by default in .profile was -f ~/.bashrc
<hydrogen> if its -z PS1 then my mistake
<_2> fulat2k i have seen several talking about the  /etc/resolv.conf being over wrote.  maybe there is something on the forums
<fulat2k> _2: cool.  will search the forums.  thx
<sakrist>  
<BluesKaj> !info DNS
<ubotu> Package dns does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sakrist>      beryl
<BluesKaj> !ru | sakrist
<ubotu> sakrist:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<StygianAgenda> Are you using a DHCP?  Or static IP?  If you're using DHCP, then your DNS settings could be being overwritten due to that.
<StygianAgenda> DHCP queries for DNS servers, gateway, and route metrics
<draik> What else should I research? "kubuntu mount ide cd" and "ide scsi emulator" don't really give me anything
* StygianAgenda has built several very complex DNS systems for enterprise environments
* Dr_willis wakes up.
<Dr_willis> mount ide cd? huh?
<BluesKaj> enterprise environments, more fancy wording for what mostly known as "a business" :)
<Dr_willis> You can easially mount .iso image files.
<StygianAgenda> in my case, it's a campus of state government offices
<BluesKaj> enterprise?
<StygianAgenda> as well as 217 regional offices spread out across the state
<StygianAgenda> ie, environments hosting more than 2000 LAN users
<harrowed> Howdy howdy howdy everyone :D
* StygianAgenda bows in greeting
* harrowed blinks.
<harrowed> So formal :D
<BluesKaj> hi harrowed
<_2> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/tutorials/cdrw/setting-up-scsi.html.en  draik
<harrowed> Hey ya BluesKaj :D
<harrowed> How many more converts to the power of Gutsy have we today? :D
<StygianAgenda> :)
<draik> _2: Thank you. What was your search text?
<BluesKaj> gonna wait harrowed
<_2> first ping at   google.com/linux  "scsi emulation"     your search skills are worse than mine.  you should disconnect from the inet before you hurt someone.
<harrowed> BluesKaj: For what? It's stable :D *taps his machine lightly as if they were a stack of cards*
<StygianAgenda> same here.  I'm using Fiesty on 2 servers in my lab at home, 1 server in my office at work, and 1 laptop at work that I have setup for security testing
<StygianAgenda> I think I'll be waiting a bit
<BluesKaj> it's late here ,10:30 PM  almost sacktime
<StygianAgenda> :)
* _2 never gets anything out of google.  but lots of wasted time....
<harrowed> My poor old PIII800 made the transition nicely :D
<StygianAgenda> tho... whats new in Gutsy, as compared to Fiesty?
<_2> execpt this time.  of course.
<harrowed> Newer X.org XServer :)
<ardchoille> StygianAgenda: Try askng in #ubuntu+1
<StygianAgenda> ah, gotcha
<Biovore> gnome comes with compiz enabled by default in gusty
<StygianAgenda> thanks
<BluesKaj> harrowed, what graphics card ?
<StygianAgenda> wow
<harrowed> BluesKaj: LOL TNT2 :D
<NickPresta> harrowed, sounds powerful ;)
<harrowed> NickPresta: Oh it is.. 32 megs.. 512 megs ram :D It'd only take a few hours to compile a kernel from scratch :D
<ardchoille> When I click a url in konversation it downloads a copy of the webpage and opens it with kate. How do I get it to open the url in konq on the web instead of downloading the web page?
<harrowed> ardchoille: Change the MIME type back to Konq
<harrowed> OR just assign all HTTP headers to Konq if you don't know how to modify the MIME types.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i have an elcheapo ATI onboard, and i have it working with apps like google earth, and i don't feel like fighting with driver probs
<ardchoille> harrowed: .html is set to konq already
<_2> BluesKaj oooh yuch,  ati and on-board in one breath....
<_2> ;/
<harrowed> ardchoille: Odviously Kate's reassigned it somehow.. :( K-Menu, System Settings, Default Applications, Web Browser -> konquerer
<BluesKaj> anyway it's bedtime for oldguys ... take care all, and goodnight
<harrowed> Night BluesKaj! :)
<NickPresta> goodnight BluesKaj
<harrowed> Don't fear the gibon!
<ardchoille> harrowed: I took kate out of the list but the file is still downloaded to /var/tmp and opened in konq from there.
<harrowed> ardchoille: Is it using Konq to download with too?
<ardchoille> I can't tell
<harrowed> ardchoille: Ouch.. Try setting specificly as /usr/bin/konqueror
<rance> I've got a new kubuntu 7.04 install, and man is it improved since my last test of kubuntu, congrats all around
<harrowed> rance:  Which part would you say has improved the most?
<harrowed> Anyone found a method of packet prioritisation for (k)Ubuntu?
<Jucato> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<rance> well, to start with, the default theme is much more unifom and consistent, hardware recognition is better, and I really line the new version of Adept, very slick
<ardchoille> harrowed: Still downloading it to /var/tmp and opeining it from there. Would konversation have something to do with this?
<harrowed> ardchoille: konversation has nothign to do with HTTP MIME types at all
<harrowed> Or you opening a link FROM here?
<rance> I did have a question about vmware, I installed that from source no problem, but after the first reboot vmware didnt work anymore, I checked and vmwares kernel modules were not present, and when I tried to install them by hand they were not able to be found, so I had to rerun the vmware install script
<harrowed> Try pasting URL into Konq?
<Jucato> ardchoille: have you changed Konvi's "use custom web browser" option?
<ardchoille> Jucato: I do't think so, where is that option?
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behavior -> General
<ardchoille> Jucato: It was unchecked. But I went ahead and checked it and entered "konqueror --profile webbrowsing" into the textbox and it works now.
<Jucato> ok. now try opening links from other apps to make sure it's not a global KDE/user setting
<harrowed> Jucato: to the rescue! :D
<Jucato> lol
<ardchoille> Jucato: Links from other apps?
<Jucato> I mean click on links in other apps like kmail, akregator, kopete, etc
<Jucato> and see if it opens kate or konq
<ardchoille> Jucato: Seems to be ok on those apps too
<ardchoille> Thanks for the info, it works now
<Jucato> hm... weird..
<alex_> Anyone know how to get widescreen as an option for resolution on an Intel integrated graphics chip?
<harrowed> alex_: dpks-reconfigure xserver-xorg and durring the process select the widescreen resolutions
<harrowed> err dpkg-reconfigure I mean
<alex_> harrowed: Should I select whatever defaults it gives me for the other options?
<Dr_willis> alex_,  i belive theres also a intel service that needs to get ran/tweaked. or so ive heard. is it a intel915 chipset?
<Dr_willis> !find intel
<ubotu> Found: intel2gas, rng-tools, xserver-xorg-video-intel
<alex_> harrowed: Also, I looked in xorg.conf.  It showed widescreen resultions there already
<alex_> Dr_willis: Nope.  945GM
<harrowed> alex_: Ouch... Then System-Preferences should list those widescreen resolutions.. Unless your Monitor's not detected properly?
<Jucato> s/System Preferences/System Settings/
<harrowed> Jucato: Thanks
<Jucato> we ain't on Mac :P
<harrowed> Jucato: Mine looks like mac :P
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> did you change the app name too? :P
<alex_> harrowed: A possiblilty.  Just says generic monitor.  Should I say it's widescreen
<harrowed> Jucato: Not that Anal
<Jucato> hahah
<harrowed> alex_: Even generic monitor's can display outside their preset.  There is a few workarounds for display resolution defaults. Easier to just reconfigure the xorg.conf
<harrowed> alex_: Just backup the file first.
<guhhh> ive mounted my windows partition(ntfs) but i can read/execute the files... i need ntfs-3g?
<ardchoille> The first link in the topic (FAQ) seems to drop me into a blank page. Is anyone esle seeing that?
<alex_> harrowed: Alright then.  Wish me luck!
<harrowed> guhhh: Yup yup.. Autmatrix (some people wont like using it) has a package that allows mounting on boot with read/write
<harrowed> alex_: :D Good luck!
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Jucato> ardchoille: nope. it redirects to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<abominius> yep
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<ardchoille> Jucato: Didn't redirect me, I guess my problem wasn't solved (konv+konq)
<Jucato> hm.. maybe not related
<dsmith_> Question: I have a 2nd partition that refuses to auto mount, the partition in question is /sda4. Here is my fstab line: /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<Jucato> ardchoille: do you get redirected when you go to other sites that redirect somewhere else?
<Jucato> you might have turned the option off
<dsmith_> btw: it does mount but I must do it manually
<kirk> Kubuntu died on me
<ardchoille> Jucato: Just thought of that and enabled redirects in konq, works now. Forgive me, I have used firefox for years and only konq for a few weeks. Still learning.
<Jucato> ardchoille: you are forgiven. now recite the act of contrition
<Jucato> hehe sorry just coudn't resist
<kirk> After I rebooted, I'm getting nothing put a black screen with a flashing underscore
<ardchoille> Jucato: hehe
<kirk> but*
<dsmith_> kirk: That what you get for having a friend such as Billy Gates
* kirk is on different computer now
<kirk> Actually Kubuntu is the only OS installed on that computer
<dsmith_> kirk: so what happened? Make any changes?
<kirk> Yes I was fiddling with Beryl
<dsmith_> dont bot?
<dsmith_> refuses to boot?
<dsmith_> beryl is unstable
<kirk> After the grub menu it goes to a black screen with a flashing underscore
<dsmith_> beryl should'nt have donw that
<dsmith_> anyone care to comment on my question?
<kirk> Might not have.. I'm not sure what happened..
<dsmith_> I have had kubuntu hose on me one time
<_2> kirk what you are describing sounds like an X error.   try pressing   alt+ctrl+f2 that that flashing cursor
<kirk> Ok yes
<kirk> it came up and says...
<dsmith_> I was going to recommend that we restore a backed up ver. of xorg.conf
<kirk> Ubuntu 7.04 tty2
<kirk> kubuntu login:
<_2> kirk if that gets you to a console login prompt   login and   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dsmith_> thats the cmd that should fix it
<dsmith_> I keep forgetting it
<StygianAgenda> yeah, sounds like incompatible X drivers.  I had the same thing happen with a mismatched driver applied to an Nvidia Geforce 4 onboard chip.
<harrowed> kirk: X Died on you
<dsmith_> Bad X... Bad
<draik> _2: I don't have modconf on the other computer
<_2> that'll let you fix X to a usable state then you can just    startx    to test it.
<harrowed> kirk: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org, killall -HUP kdm
<_2> draik sorry i'm busy,   right now.   maybe someone else can fill in for me.
<kirk> it says packake xserver-xorg is not installed
<kirk> package*
<draik> Kubuntu feisty doesn't have modconf. How do I get that?
<harrowed> kirk: Majorly weird! Ty xserver-xorg
<harrowed> ooops
<kirk> there it goes :)
<draik> _2: Nevermind. It's a required package.
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<kirk> ok i reconfigured and rebooted, same thing happen
<Daskreech> .j Ps3dev
<Dr_willis> hit it  with a hammer. :)
<jimmacdonald> OK, here's an interesting situation. I have Kubuntu on my laptop and Ubuntu on my Desktop. How do I do a remote desktop between them?
<Dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  depends on what you want to do exactly
<Dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  they both sitting next to each other? you can see both monitors?
<jimmacdonald> yes
<Dr_willis> if so try 'syngery'
<Dr_willis> it lets you mouse over to the side, and the pointer apears on the other pc. :)
<Dr_willis> I think i spelt that right.
<Dr_willis> !find syngery
<Dr_willis> !find syngery
<ubotu> Package/file syngery does not exist in feisty
* Dr_willis gives up
<Dr_willis> !find synegry
<ubotu> Package/file synegry does not exist in feisty
<jimmacdonald> !fine synergey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fine synergey - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info synergy gutsy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 613 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<kirk> Any ideas?
<kirk> I reconfigured xserver
<kirk> Still getting a blank screen
<Dr_willis> $ apt-cache search syn | grep  mouse
<Dr_willis> synergy - Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network
* Jucato points Dr_willis a bit up
<Jucato> only in gutsy it seems
<kirk> After the grub menu it goes to a black screen with a flashing underscore
<serishema|ibook> possibly you need kernel parameters to boot?
<kirk> I dont know...
<kirk> I reconfigured the xserver-xorg already
<serishema|ibook> i'm unfortunately a linux newbie
<serishema|ibook> just got kubuntu running on my G4 ibook
* Daskreech hugs serishema|ibook
<Daskreech> Welcome to Kubuntu :)
<serishema|ibook> =)\
<kirk> Its been great until this crash..
<harrowed> BRB
<Zublax> hello :)
<serishema> hi Zublax
<Daskreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jucato> pft
<Zublax> hi.. anybody have a acer computer with kubuntu?
<Daskreech> Maybe soon
* serishema did have one
<Zublax> oh.. i have a trouble with the wireless  card here
<serishema> acer aspire 3620
<Daskreech> !wifi | Zublax
<ubotu> Zublax: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<serishema> Zublax: for me with kubuntu 6.10LTS all i had to do is download the madwifi drivers
<serishema> then install KNetworkManager and i was good to go
<serishema> 6.10 is pretty old now tho
<Zublax> ah.. i tried all things and ask some exspert.. and try knetwork
<Zublax> have a travelmate 2350 here. have tried all that the exspert have say to me but nothing..im angry at this computer now
<Daskreech> Zublax: Look at the URL above and try WIfi troubleshooting
<Zublax> tnx :)
<Zublax> if i have a trouble i will ask you and the other :)
<Daskreech> sure
<jimmacdonald> Dr_willis: how familiar are you with that software?
<draik> What is the file system for a DVD+R?
<poningru> iso9886 or something like that
<Dr_willis> jimmacdonald,  syngery? I read the man pages. and figured it out. :)
<Daskreech> UDF ?
<Dr_willis> ya make a syngery config file for each machine. i recall.
<draik> I keep getting issues trying to mount the DVD as such; UDF and iso9660
* harrowed is away: BBL! :D
<navets__> how do i change kontact so that the date is in AM and PM not military time
<Dr_willis> bbl
<navets__> anyone?
<parsek_77> I followed the guide here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion to instal  compizfusion but it gives dependency error, any idea?
<Daskreech> navets__: most likely in the settins somewhere
<navets__> Daskreech: ive been looking but cant find the option
<navets__> found it
<navets__> haha
<navets__> thx
<Daskreech> :-)
<jerware> hi
<jerware> i would like to play a dvd with kplayer
<jerware> whats the syntax to play a dvd if my drive according to dmesg is hdc ?/
<jimmacdonald> Dr_Willis I got it running.
<Daskreech> Jucato: ha ha
<Daskreech> You got dugg
<kirk> Someone help...
<kirk> When I turn the computer on, after the grub menu it goes to a blank screen with a flashing underscore
<kirk> Kubuntu 7.04
<jimmacdonald> Dr_willis. this is quite possibly the coolest tool I have seen in a while.
<kirk> I can press alt+ctrl+f2 and login to command line
<Daskreech> kirk: can You type startx ?
<kirk> ok it said..
<kirk> xauth: creating new autority file
<kirk> then errors
<Daskreech> that would be your problem
<kirk> hello
<kirk>  - /etc/X11/X is not executable
<kirk> xinit: Connection refused
<Daskreech> Ouch
<kirk> unable to connect to xserver
<Daskreech> what did you do to X?
<kirk> i tried to reconfigure
<kirk> but that was after i had rebooted and it wouldnt start
<Daskreech> So before you rebooted what did you do?
<kirk> i was fiddling with beryl
<kirk> and trying to install 3ddesktop
<jimmacdonald> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cristiano> remaster kubuntu
<kirk> ?
<Jucato> Daskreech: yeah I did.. now I'm nervous...
<guhhh> is it stupid to do a manual chroot and also use mod_security to secure apache 2?
<ubuntu_> quien habla  espaol
<NickPresta> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kirk> !hel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kirk> !xserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kirk> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xorg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> gracias
<ubuntu_> hombre
<kirk> When I turn the computer on, after the grub menu, it goes to a blank screen with a flashing underscore
<kirk> I am in dire need of help...
<kirk> Anyone there????
<fignew> kirk
<kirk> Hi
<fignew> how long does it take to get to that screen? (after grub(
<fignew> )*
<kirk> It loads the kubuntu screen with blue loading bar
<kirk> then goes to this screen
<Jucato> ah... X problems... terrific...
<kirk> What is "X" ?
<NickPresta> !X | kirk
<ubotu> kirk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> kirk: it's basically the part of the system that allows you to have anything graphical
<kirk> Gotcha, thanks.
<Jucato> kirk: are you on another computer right now, so that you can do simultaneous stuff?
<Daskreech> Jucato: With Beryl AND 3ddesktop
<Jucato> Daskreech: huh? wah?
<Daskreech> Jucato: Xproblems
<Daskreech> caused by Beryl AND 3ddesktop
<kirk> Yes
<Jucato> ah
<Daskreech> :-)
<Jucato> kirk: when you get to that flashing cursor, press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<kirk> Ok
<Jucato> now it will ask you to login, except through the command line. you won't see what you're typing when you type in your password
<kirk> I'm logged in
<kirk> Also, above that it says...
<kirk> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot
<Jucato> ok ignore that for a while
<Jucato> enter this command first: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jimmacdonald> anyone having problems with Wine not wanting to shut down?
<Jucato> it will basically stop the X server. press Ctrl+Alt+F1 again
<kirk> Im with ya
<Daskreech> or the KDE HCI WG (I love these acronyms!)
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> kirk: ok type the command "startx" it should try to start X
<Jucato> (duh! :P)
<serishema> my ibook only has one mouse button on the trackpad
<kirk> lol
<kirk> Ok the output was....
<serishema> so i'm wondering how to make linux let me setup up the apple key or something to make the button into a right click\
<garfield> why do konp s**** so much? :/
<Jucato> kirk: take note of the lines with EE (stands for Error) or Error
<Jucato> yes... Apple had this obsession with one button things :)
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't have one to know how to solve that
<kirk> xauth: creating new authority file /home/admin/.serverauth.5323
<serishema> *nod*.
<garfield> after i upgrade do i have to restart the pcN
<serishema> I'll ask my friend who ran linux on an ibook for quite a while
<Jucato> garfield: only if it installed a new kernel (linux-image-blah blah)
<kirk> thebn    /etc/X11/X is not executable
<garfield> yes new kernel
<Jucato> garfield: then yes
<kirk> xinit: connection refused
<garfield> i'll reboot 2morow
<kirk> unable to connect to x server
* Jucato hasn't rebooted in 24 hours since upgrading to a new kernel...
<kirk> xinit: no such process. server error
<Jucato> kirk: hm.. very strange...
<kirk> errno 111 and errno 3
<Jucato> is that errno 111?
<kirk> Yes
<Jucato> kirk: can you remember what you first did before this problem started (hour ago)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
* Jucato really hopes vista_killer would stick to *at least* 2 permanent nicks
(Daskreech/#kubuntu) !vista
(ubotu/#kubuntu) vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
(kirk/#kubuntu) lol^
(vista_killer/#kubuntu) Jucato: why not 3?
(Jucato/#kubuntu) kirk: hm.. might be the cause. did you have to install nvidia or ati drivers?
(kirk/#kubuntu) ati
(Jucato/#kubuntu) vista_killer: because that's your *fourth*
<vista_killer> lol
<Jucato> and you keep on changing between 3 anyway
<vista_killer> Jucato: i just reinstall kubuntu so the rest dont count
<Jucato> oh but ops have long memories... so they do count
<vista_killer> lol
<Jucato> kirk: hm.. ok... hold on a sec
* vista_killer should of come up with a new name so they dont reconize him :/
<Jucato> we have ways vista_killer... we have ways
<vista_killer> no more garfield
<vista_killer> aaah xp just got bom up with spywares
<Jucato> kirk: go to /etc/X11/ "cd /etc/X11"
<kirk> Im there
<vista_killer> wow to get to window ch?
<Jucato> kirk: ls -l X
<vista_killer> i keep forgetting and it dont save it
<Jucato> !windows | vista_killer
<ubotu> vista_killer: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<vista_killer> oh it got an s i keep forgetting the s
<newbi> !bot snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot snack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newbi> good bot
<newbi> :)
<Daskreech> blessed Beef!
<kirk> k..
<newbi> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kirk> Output is
* Daskreech smacks Jucato
<Jucato> ew
<juan>  which is more reliable reiserfs or jfs, (for a system that will probably crash and run out of battery so have lots of bad shutdowns)?
* Jucato didn't know you could use jfs...
<kirk> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13   X --> /user/bin/Xorg
<Daskreech> Kubuntu will alwayse be the smaller sibling of Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> kirk: I hope that isn't the real path
<Jucato> ardchoille: he's just typing it manually
<ardchoille> Oh, it's a link
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Jucato> it's supposed to be /usr but typing it manually, give him a break :P
<juan> Jucato: its under mkfs so i asumed id ba able to use it
<ardchoille> Jucato: Well, it kinda looked like c&p and given his xorg prob...
<newbi> i cant seem to find the right driver for my sound card in my motherboard.can someone help?
<Daskreech> !middle click
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about middle click - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daskreech> damn
<ardchoille> Daskreech: Can the bot handle factoids with spaces in them?
<newbi> Daskreech: midle???
<Daskreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> kirk: hm.. ok... can you do "ls" in there and  see if you have any backup copies of xorg.conf ?
<Daskreech> No it can't
<Daskreech> :)
<ardchoille> lol
<newbi> ???
* Jucato nervously waits for kirk
<Jucato> s/nervously/anxiously/
<Daskreech> Jucato: You can drag and drop text?
<kirk> theres xorg.conf.1 (and conf.2) xorg.conf.20070917 and some from 20070923 and xorg.conf_backup
* newbi wonders if Jucato is newbi like him :/
<kirk> i dont think so, he's in the process of saving my life right now
<Jucato> newbi: I am definitely (and fortunately) not like you
<Jucato> I only have 1 nick in 2 variations
<Jucato> (1 has no tail, one has)
<kirk> lol @ fortunately
<Daskreech> !info fortune
<moronatron> ?
<ubotu> Package fortune does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> kirk: ok. can you remember the last, most recent, day that your system worked? was it Sept 23 or 17?
<kirk> it was working earlier today
<kirk> a few hours ago even
<Daskreech> !info fortunes-mon
<ubotu> Package fortunes-mon does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daskreech> !info fortunes-mod
<ubotu> Package fortunes-mod does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> kirk: hmm ok... let's try this: sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_backup_Jucato
<Daskreech> !info fortunes-mod gutsy
<ubotu> Package fortunes-mod does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> kirk: just so that you know ho asked you to make that backup :P
<Daskreech> !info fortune-mod gutsy
<ubotu> fortune-mod: provides fortune cookies on demand. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 46 kB, installed size 144 kB
* Jucato suggests that Daskreech pm the bot
<kirk> lol alright
<Daskreech> Jucato: How hard can it be to find fortune!!
<Jucato> that will basically rename your xorg.conf file
* Daskreech considers !fame
<Jucato> Daskreech: ever tried !find fortune
<Daskreech> There are too many things that rely on fortune for that to be useful
<Daskreech> That's a pretty punny statement :)
<Jucato> kirk: after that: sudo cp xorg.conf.20070923 xorg.conf
<Jucato> kirk: done?
<kirk> yes
<Jucato> ok try "startx" again
<kirk> xinit: Server error
<Jucato> still no worky?
<Jucato> dang!
<kirk> -    /etc/X11/X is not executable
<Daskreech> serishema: There seems to be a way to get that to work
<kirk> Lol I'm lost. I've just switched to kubuntu from windows recently
<serishema> Daskreech: ooh, interesting.
<serishema> Daskreech: that'd be really useful.
<Jucato> kirk: I'm lost too
<kirk> I'll try to copy one from the 17th
<Daskreech> serishema: I see an article on doing it from two years ago so it's possible I'm looking to see if there is anything newer
<serishema> even the two year old article would be useful.
<Daskreech> Jucato: I wasn't listening what are his errors
<Daskreech> assuming that kirk is a he :0
<Daskreech> http://www.redhat.com/magazine/007may05/features/mac-mini/
<kirk> Yes I'm a he
<Jucato> kirk: hm.. btw, how about: ls -l /usr/bin/Xorg
<Jucato> kirk: only copy the rwx thingy
* Jucato is really confused what could have gone wrong with kirk
<serishema> Daskreech: this looks like the kind of thing i want.
<kirk> - /usr/bin/Xorg no such file or directory
<Jucato> oh no wonder
<Jucato> kirk: err
<Jucato> kirk: ls -l /usr/bin/Xorg
<Jucato> you are on Feisty right?
<kirk> Yes
<kirk> - /usr/bin/Xorg no such file or directory
<Jucato> ok hold for a while
* Jucato boots his feisty
<kirk> btw: ty very much for helping
<harrowed> kirk: Still got problems? Ouch
<Jucato> kirk: well apparently you have removed something terribly important... /usr/bin/Xorg should be there
<Jucato> kirk: wait, is the "-" part of the error message of ls -l /usr/bin/Xorg ?
<Jucato> kirk: how about plain "ls /usr/bin/Xorg"
<kirk> Same error msg for both
<harrowed> Jucato: He ls -la'd the /etc/X11/x and it's a link to /usr/bin/Xorg which isn't found.
<Jucato> harrowed: I know. I just need to double check
<Jucato> as he's typing commands manually, I just want to be very very sure
<kirk> In the dark, with no letters on this keyboard :p
<Daskreech> Whoot!
<kirk> Walking from computer to computer
<Daskreech> Optimus
<Daskreech> kirk: You can log into Irc from that' computer if you like
<harrowed> kirk: LOL remote desktop it!
<serishema> Daskreech: sweet, now i just have to change the keycodes to my prefered keycode
<Daskreech> But I'll show you that' when Jucato is done
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> is it  possible that he has uninstalled X?
<ardchoille> Jucato: What if he reinstalled xserver-xorg-core ?
<Jucato> kirk: is this a new install of Kubuntu?
<kirk> Kinda, I just switched about a week ago.
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
<Jucato> kirk: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<kirk> already newest version installed
<Jucato> ok really strange...
<Jucato> hm.. hold on again
<Daskreech> kirk: what are the errors in your log?
<Jucato> kirk: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-corre
<Jucato> kirk: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-core
<kirk> What log?
<Jucato> sorry, that second one ^^^
<Jucato> Daskreech: /etc/X11/X is not executable
<Daskreech> What?
<Jucato> Daskreech: /etc/X11/X is a symlink to /usr/bin/Xorg, which doesn't exist on his system
* Biovore preforms a dpkg-reconfigure brain
<Jucato> Error: brain not found
<ardchoille> lol
<Jucato> should have been more considerate: package brain not found
<Daskreech> kirk: Do you have a /usr/bin/X ?
<Biovore> might explain my problem... :-/.
<Jucato> grr.. shouldn't have restarted the lappy
<kirk> Jucato: Completed
<Jucato> try "startx" again
* Jucato crosses his fingers...
<kirk> I love you
<kirk> :)
<Jucato> yay!
<Jucato> dang it was that simple!?!?!?!
<kirk> Whew whew whew whew
<Jucato> kirk: ok logout from KDE, (otherwise you won't have options to restart/shutdown from KDE)
<Jucato> then in the command line again, type: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<kirk> logout from KDE?
<Jucato> just logout :)
<Jucato> K Menu -> Logout
<kirk> lol ok.
<kirk> its slow booting right now..
<Jucato> slow booting?
<kirk> Its did the little icon'd loading screen for devices, loading desktop, etc, now is stopped at a blueish screen
<Jucato> hm...
<kirk> With a mouse
<kirk> Cursor
<kirk> Not froze.. I can move it
<Jucato> maybe you need to wait? or did you set it  up to load Beryl at startup?
<guhhh> does anyone knows a good translator as babylon?
<ardchoille> Jucato: If he reinstalled xorg, wouldn't that replace xorg.conf, thereby eliminating his ati drivers?
<Jucato> ardchoille: you the one who guided him for ati?
<kirk> No I didnt mess with beryl much, It froze up shortly after I first opened Beryl
<ardchoille> Jucato: No
<Jucato> kirk: ok something drastic here.. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace would restart all of X and KDE
<kirk> Connection to x server lost
<kirk> startx again?
<Jucato> ardchoille: most likely it won't overwrite xorg.conf
<ardchoille> ok
<Jucato> kirk: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<kirk> =)
<kirk> My desktop is back!
<kirk> You rock Jucato. How the hell do you know all this?
<Jucato> ok... now you can probably return that xorg.conf_backup_Jucato_is_really_Great file as your default xorg.conf
<Jucato> if you want to dare it :P
<Daskreech> guhhh: Babylon?
<Jucato> kirk: hm.. experience?
<kirk> How long have you had kubuntu?
<Jucato> ardchoille: btw, xorg.conf isn't installed by xserver-xorg-core
<Jucato> kirk: more than a year and a half
<ardchoille> Jucato: Ok, I thought it was.
<Jucato> so did I. had to double check
<kirk> How about on Linux?
<Jucato> kirk: Kubuntu is my first entry into Linux
<kirk> Mine also, about a week ago.
<ardchoille> Jucato: That makes three people I have seen have this exact same problem. We need to try and figure what's causing it.
<Jucato> maybe
<guhhh> Daskreech: yes, babylon translator
<osh_> Who to talk to if I want an updated http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/qtstalker ?
<kirk> I'm off here, I'll return on my ressurrected kubuntu
<Jucato> but if they're all experiencing it  after playing around with ATI + Beryl... it might be something in there
<Daskreech> babelfish?
<Daskreech> osh_: Motu
<Jucato> !info kbabel
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah
<ubotu> kbabel: PO-file editing suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1664 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<osh_> !motu | osh_
* kirk siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Jucato> osh_: although it most probably will have to wait until the next release
<kirk> That was painful
<Daskreech> I'm pretty sure it will have to wait for the release after that
<kirk> I've developed a phobia of WIndows now
<osh_> Jucato: Next meaning "gutsy gibbon" or "horny heron"?
<Daskreech> kirk: You are healthy!
<Jucato> osh_: heron most probably
<Jucato> but that depends
<osh_> Jucato: Ah. Ok.
<osh_> Depends on what? If I make an updated package, will it be included?
<osh_> What I mean  is, will things speed up if I make the package as compared to if I just ask them to do it?
<Daskreech> osh_: You could have it backported from Heron to Gutsy
<Jucato> osh_: depends on what their plans are for Heron, since it will be an LTS
<osh_> Or will updated version never find their way back into "older" releases.
<osh_> Daskreech: Oh. I think you answered my question.
<Daskreech> osh_: cool. I wonder if they have one for the Foreign exchange market
<newbi> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<osh_> Daskreech: I use it for the foreign marked. I just have to suffix my stocks with .st.
<Daskreech> osh_: But for stocks?
<ardchoille> How would I get a list of apps that are in backports only?
<osh_> Daskreech: All markets that you can find on yahoo-finance. Yeah. http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=PAR-SEK.ST
<Daskreech> osh_: Yeah I play different markets
* Jucato points ardchoille to http://packages.ubuntu.com probably
<osh_> Daskreech: I just add PAR-SEK.ST as a stock and that's a norwegian stock on the swedish market. =)
<Daskreech> :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: That's it, thanks
<osh_> Daskreech: The program itself does need some love though. It's not quite KDE-standard. It works though.
<kirk> I should probably get rid of Beryl huh
<kirk> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<osh_> Daskreech: Like ctrl-q doesn't do what you expect. It fetches quotes instead.
<Daskreech> osh_: That's cause it's a qt app I would guess
<Daskreech> not a KDE one
<Daskreech> The two are not the same :)
<osh_> Daskreech: Might be.
* osh_ should probably try to figure out how to build packages for kubuntu.
<ardchoille> osh_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<davubuntu> Hello... I have ubuntu feisty not kubuntu... I would like to use kontact and have installed it. I have become aware of this bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140041 but as I don't have KDE installed I can't use the file menus to remove the extra resource. Can someone tell me how to do this using the terminal?
<Daskreech> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<osh_> ardchoille: Brilliant. Thanks.
<Daskreech> osh_: ^^^
<osh_> Daskreech: Thanks. I'll look into it.
<ardchoille> osh_: You're welcome. Though, if you're going to package for repos, you might want to look a bit deeper into it.. there are several ways of packaging.
<osh_> ardchoille: I used to do rpm-packaging professionally before. Hopefully .debs aren't that much different...
<ardchoille> osh_: I did rpm's too, and I have found that .deb's can be more involved.
<osh_> ardchoille: I'll see if I can manage to build something for ubuntu too.
<davubuntu>  Hello... I have ubuntu feisty not kubuntu... I would like to use kontact and have installed it. I have become aware of this bug: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140041 but as I don't have KDE installed I can't use the file menus to remove the extra resource. Can someone tell me how to do this using the terminal?
<osh_> ardchoille: Yeah? What's the biggest diff?
<ardchoille> osh_: rules
* osh_ makes a mental note.
<Jucato> Debian rules to be exact
<ardchoille> yeah, that
<Jucato> davubuntu: hold on a sec while I look for a way to workaround that
<davubuntu> Jucato: thanks
<osh_> I'll be sure to read a lot about debian rules then. =)
<Jucato> davubuntu: Alt+F2, "kcmshell kresources"
<Jucato> davubuntu: actually you can just do it in Kontact as well
<davubuntu>  Jucato: there is only one resource in there...?!?!
<Jucato> davubuntu: make sure you are looking at the Calendar resources
<davubuntu> Jucato: just figured that out when you said it
<Jucato> :P
<osh_> Heh. It does seem like .rpms are simpler to make...
<Jucato> osh_: yes. and simpler to break I heard :P
<Jucato> the Debian packaging system makes excellent packages... the trade off is the effort you have to put into them
<davubuntu> Jucato: cheers mate. It's people like you who make this whole community wonderful.
<Jucato> hahah there are lots more better than me :)
<Jucato> you're very much welcome :)
<davubuntu> Jucato: well you helped me the other day. you helped me today and you tried to help me on your blog... so thanks!
<osh_> Jucato: Yeah. I keep hearing that too, but the only time I've seen it is when people have been "fcking stupid"(tm). Like forcing in a package from a different distribution and such. Still, I might just have been lucky. Who knows.
<Jucato> davubuntu: oh so that was you? hahah :)
<osh_> But that's not the focus here. Debian packages are. =)
<Jucato> davubuntu: btw, you can swap the tabs in kate too
<Jucato> right-click on the tab name. .. but the filesystem and document sidebars really don't look very useful at the bottom/top
<davubuntu> Jucato: yep. I've got GNOME back for now. And I'm, at this moment installing KDE. I managed to fix a bunch of problems that were machine problems and I'm looking forward to getting back to KDE. Anyway I gotta go... it's late where I am. Cheers again.
<davubuntu> Jucato: Oh thanks for that.
<Jucato> and see the last comment in the blog. you can hide *all* sidebars
<davubuntu> Jucato:Great. I will visit your site again tomorrow. Cheers
<Daskreech> Dang commit digest!
<Daskreech> Wireshark?
<Daskreech> !info wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<Daskreech> That's what I thought
<Daskreech> Jucato: What are you scared of?
<Jucato> bandwidth
<Daskreech> Well You are on the front page already
<Daskreech> I think if it hasn't gone down yet you should be ok
<Jucato> yeah I'm past the danger zone
<Daskreech> What you shoudl worry about is stumbleupon :)
<Daskreech> Course the Wallpaper of Ubuntu hits the front page of Digg as well and gets a lot more attention :-p
<jimmacdonald> What is th Kubuntu equiv of xdmcp?
<Daisuke-Ido> kdmcp?
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't know if that's it, but it's a reasonable guess
<jimmacdonald> ok lemme ask this a little differently... I would like to enable remote logins on my laptop from my desktop... I have it working the other way around I think.
<Daisuke-Ido> ssh?
<jimmacdonald> nope remote login from the login screen
<Daisuke-Ido> ah.  no idea
<dwidmann> jimmacdonald: a perhaps less elegant way would be this: http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<koriel> what is bluetooth client that comes with kubuntu distro?
<Jucato> kdebluetooth
<combo> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<osh_> Hey, someone wrote a nice article, linked from digg. http://jucato.org/blog/why-kde/
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato goes to kill that someone
<osh_> Very well written.
<Jucato> heh thanks :)
<osh_> Btw is there a "list" or something that will show me what KIOslaves I have? I just found out the "kio_apt" from your blog.
<Jucato> osh_: KHelpCenter has a list, but not all are well documented
<combo> how can i install flash under FIREFOX ??
<Jucato> there are some from the link in the References at the bottom of the article
<Jucato> combo: just install flashplugin-nonfree
<combo> i typed install flash-nonfree but it doesn't work
<combo> Jucato: i did it already
<Jucato> because it's flashplugin-nonfree
<combo> Jucato: yes i did it
<Jucato> combo: by any chance, is this 64-bit?
<combo> Jucato: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree / nope i386
<osh_> Jucato: Ok. It's a shame that such a powerful feature don't get much more attention.
<Jucato> combo: tried restarting firefox?
<combo> Jucato: maybe because i was trying other ways - manually and i screw up something ?
<combo> Jucato: yes, rebboted FF
<Jucato> osh_: one of those things you don't know you're already using... even http:/ is really a kioslave in KDE
<combo> in Konqurer it works fine
<combo> but i messed something in FF
<combo> :/
<Jucato> combo: hm.. not really sure what happened. maybe doing it manually screwed something up. by default Konqueror and Firefox use the same directories for plugins
<osh_> A company I worked for chose KDE for technical reasons. When I showed them the fish:/ protocol they were amazed. So some things are fantastic, but don't get nearly enough expo.
<combo> Jucato: maybe i reinstall FF
<Jucato> osh_: you could fish:/ or sftp:/ directly from Kate too... or Quanta
<osh_> Unfortunatly since I left most other admins were gnome-heads.
<Jucato> (not sure how media streaming works with kio)
<Jucato> combo: might not fix anything if you have manually changed some directories or files.
<osh_> Jucato: Yeah. That's what I mean. KIOslaves are amazing but not nearly enough ppl know about them. Even the ones using KDE.
<combo> Jucato: i did changed something in dirs
<combo> Jucato: but if remove and then install again it should works
<Jucato> hehe that makes the experience of learning about them all the more satisfying... the "Wow!' factor
<Jucato> combo: not really sure. I don't use Firefox much
<combo> Jucato: and what u use ?
<Jucato> Konqueror
<combo> Konqueror?! lol
<khaije1> osh_: thats why i don't understand the need or desire for dolphin when konqueror is available
<combo> sweet ! - adept managert crashed! :[[[[[
<Jucato> khaije1: user demand
<Jucato> (and probably a sort of excuse to redo the mistakes of konq)
<khaije1> Jucato: but what makes dolphin better than konqueror?
<Jucato> simpler usage. cleaner code
<Jucato> and most specially, actively maintained
<osh_> I'll reserve judgement about konqi/dolph until after I've seen them both in action. Right now I'm happy with konqi.
<combo> does command 'sudo apt-get remove firefox' make my system clear from FF ? :] 
<combo> or is there something else i should remove ?
* khaije1 humbugs the notion
<Jucato> khaije1: but I hope you're not basing your opinion of dolphin based on KDE 3's dolphin
<khaije1> Jucato: well no, the kde4 alpha/beta preview
<Jucato> good
<Jucato> at least yours is an informed opinion :)
<Jucato> combo: sudo apt-get remove --purge
<combo> Jucato: too late... :( installing ff again
<combo> CRAP!
<Jucato> without purge, the /etc configurations still exist
<Jucato> but even with purge, your modifications in your home directory still remain
<khaije1> i'd say konqueror is a good example of what i like about foss in general, pleasant and useful ui's that have incredible functional depth
<Jucato> khaije1: then nothing to be worried about. just a few clicks and Konq's your default file manager again
<combo> Jucato: purge gives nothing
<Jucato> combo: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox of course
<combo> i did it one more time and FF flash still DOES NOT work :/
<combo> Jucato:  :/
<combo> :PP
<Jucato> but like I said, your changes in /home will remain
<combo> Jucato: sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox | didn't work
<combo> it looks there is no such dir in home
<Jucato> without knowing what manual changes you did..and not knowing how Firefox does stuff... I can't really help much
<combo> i clreared up that dir: /home/combo/.mozilla/plugins
<combo> there were some files
<combo> and i deleted them
<combo> maybe someone can send those two files to me ??
<combo> by default there are: libflashplayer.so & flashplayer.xpt
<combo> can someone send those two files to me ???
<combo> [ i deleted those files ] 
<Jucato> combo: it should look for flashplayer in the system directories so that should work now
<Jucato> so probably your .mozilla libflashplayer.so is blocking the correctly working version that Konqueror is using too
<Jucato> libflashplayer.so <---- flash player plugin
<sbucat> hi
<combo> Jucato: i mean i replaced those two files with files downloaded from adobe.com
<combo> and then installed flashplugin from repo
<combo> and i doesn't work
<Jucato> combo: you shouldn't have put those files in manually yourself
<combo> Jucato: i didn't know that
<combo> from windows i have a habbit that first i'm trying to do something myself and if it doesn't work then i'm trying to find a help in internet
<oem> i can not listen to mp3 formati
<combo> and this way i'm screwing up everything
<combo> ://///
<oem> i have install xine, but it doesent works
<Jucato> combo: anything in the users home will override/hide the corresponding system-wide thing
<Jucato> oem: libxine-extracodecs ?
<ardchoille> oem: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<oem> no
<Jucato> that's what you need
<combo> it woooorks!!
<Jucato> :P
<combo> Jucato: i removed home folder with mozilla and it works!! :D:D
<ardchoille> Jucato: You should get paid for this :)
<combo> ok... thanks the Lord... this time i had lucky :))
<Jucato> combo: it would be probably better if you researched how to do something first :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: how I wish :)
<combo> ardchoille: ;P
<Jucato> ardchoille: but I doubt Canonical can afford so many paid IRC helpers :)
<Jucato> coz I'm certainly not the only one nor am I the best
<Jucato> (probably the koolest though)
<Jucato> lol
<oem> thx
<ardchoille> Jucato: You have been here all day helpng people.. and I have been learning just watching you. You are appreciated :)
<Jucato> hahaha
<galathalion> anyone use jabber?
<Jucato> if I'm in here all day helping people, that means I'm not doing something that I should be doing :)
<galathalion> i added a person who use jabber, i use kopete, but she seems to be logging in and out every second.. :S
<Jucato> galathalion: it might be a problem with her jabber server?
<galathalion> yeah it might
<galathalion> i was just thinking..
<galathalion> :>
<oem> amarok is not working on my computer
<emilsedgh> oem: whats the problem?
<oem> he says thet playlist is finished
<oem> when I click on song
<NielsE> maybe it doesnt play mp3 yet, you problably need the correct codecs
<oem> i have 1.3 version
<oem> i can lisen mp3 on kaffeine
<Jucato> oem: did you restart amarok after install libxine-extracodecs ?
<Daisuke-Ido> version 1.3 of amarok?
<Daisuke-Ido> bedtime, gnight
<CelaEllerNatt> I have found a problem I don\t know how to handle.
<CelaEllerNatt> Everything seems to work properly until i shall login inte KDE
<khaije1> !unhandled problem
<CelaEllerNatt> when I press enter, the screen goes black, and Im bounching bag to the login screen again, nothing more happens
<CelaEllerNatt> bouncing back
<khaije1> CelaEllerNatt: have you tried checking you dmesg or xorg logs?
<CelaEllerNatt> I have not, because I had no idea about them before now >/(
<khaije1> CelaEllerNatt: the last few times this happened to me was because of x auth and my disk being 100% full
<CelaEllerNatt> wrong keyboard!
<CelaEllerNatt> soory
<ardchoille> CelaEllerNatt: Can you ctrl+alt+f1 on that box?
<CelaEllerNatt> Right? full? its a new installation, but I will check it up. Otherwise i will come back
<CelaEllerNatt> ardchoille, what will that do>
<CelaEllerNatt> ?
<ardchoille> CelaEllerNatt: G there and log in, I have a command to check something
<CelaEllerNatt> I will. Thanks for the ideas!
<ardchoille> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<combo> what is the firefox folder on kubuntu ?? i mean the path ??
<Jucato> your firefox user profile?
<ardchoille> combo: ~/.mozilla/*
<Jucato> yep
<combo> flash installer want to type path to firefox DIR so i need that path
<Jucato> ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Jucato> er...
<combo> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> why again?
<combo> Jucato: it looks it worked for a while
<ardchoille> combo: flash is in the repos
* Jucato scratches his head
<combo> ardchoille: yeap i know
<combo> ardchoille: but it DOES NOT work ;P
<ardchoille> combo: amd64?
<Jucato> a while ago you said that it did
<combo> ardchoille: i mean doesn NOT work under ff cuz under Konqueror it works as well
<combo> ardchoille: nope, i386
<combo> even under opera works
<ardchoille> combo: Did you restart firefox?
<combo> ardchoille: many times :D
<combo> ardchoille: cuz i'm trying to isntall that stupid flash since yesterday evening ;P
<ardchoille> combo: Open firefox and type this into the location: about:plugins
<ardchoille> See if flash is listed
<Jucato> <combo> Jucato: i removed home folder with mozilla and it works!! :D:D
<combo> MIME TYPE: application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash 	swf 	YES
<combo> it looks it works
<ardchoille> It's installed
<Jucato> so how does it *not* work?
<combo> but on youtube.com and everywhere else movies do NOT work
<combo> Jucato: :?
<combo> idunno :/
<Jucato> combo: what version of Kubuntu are you on?
<ardchoille> combo: Are you allowing cookies and javascrpt on those sites?
<combo> Jucato: kub-7.04
<Jucato> hmm
<combo> ardchoille: probably yes
<combo> ardchoille: how to check it out ?
<combo> wait i just remind something
<ardchoille> combo: It in the firefox settings
<combo> when i was trying flash manuall - at begginigs before trying it from repos... in path i typed /usr/local/mozilla-firefox
<combo> and it installed some files there
<combo> so maybe because it doesn;t work :/
* Jucato headdesks....
<combo> ardchoille: cookies accepting
<waylandbill_> combo: you want /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<bigyee> ke pedo
<ardchoille> combo: I think the javascript settins are on the Content tab
<combo> waylandbill_: right, right - i made mistake - it was dir as u said
* Jucato gives up... doesn't know much about firefox
<combo> ardchoille: all 4 option on content tab are ON
<waylandbill_> combo: actually, thats a symbolic link. Try /usr/lib/mozilla instead.
<combo> waylandbill_: will try that now
<combo> crap! i'm typing /usr/lib/mozilla and it shows - Enter a valid installation path
<combo> it looks there is no such dir
<combo> waylandbill_: can u check out what do u have in dir /usr/lib/mozilla/
<combo> cuz i have there inly plugins folder
<combo> waylandbill_: can someone using FIREFOX here can tell me what is content of /usr/lib/mozilla/ dir ??
<combo> waylandbill_: r u there ? :)
<waylandbill_> combo: of course. The flash installer puts the flash plugin in the plugins subdirectory
<combo> waylandbill_: but there is only one dir? called plugins
<combo> do u have also only one dir ?
<ardchoille> combo: That's what I have
<combo> ok... :
<waylandbill_> um... I just said that. You tell the installer /usr/lib/mozilla which then puts the libflashplayer.so into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<ardchoille> combo: If you installed flash from the repos, it does all of that for you
<combo> ardchoille: so why if i'm typing path to the /usr/lib/mozilla it shows that this path is not valid
<combo> ardchoille: from repos it is installed and doesn't work
<ardchoille> combo: Why are you typing a path to begin with?
<combo> ardchoille: so i'm trying to solve it somehow
<ardchoille> combo:  ls /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<combo> ardchoille: i downloaded install_flash_player_9_linux
<waylandbill_> ardchoille: what's the prompt from the installer say exactly? It's been a while since I used it.
<waylandbill_> oops. meant for combo
<ardchoille> combo: Well, when you install from the repos, it just grabs it from the flash site anyway
<combo>  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins - also is invalid :/
<combo> ardchoille: i see...
<combo> something is wrong?! :/ why it so hard :/
<combo> CRAP!
<combo> i waste such lot of time for some stupid flash-sic-player and it doesn't work
<combo> ...also your time...
<ardchoille> combo: Find out where  flashplayer.xpt  and  libflashplayer.so  are and then either cp or link them to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<galathalion> where do i find my usb-hdd?
<combo> ardchoille: ok
<combo> it looks that in this dir (/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins) there are already those files
<ardchoille> combo: Then flash is where it's supposed to be
<waylandbill_> combo: then it's installed correctly.
<crazy_bus> I downloaded a .mp4 off google video.  But while it plays from the start, it freezes if I skip ahead.  Other mp4's play properly though another one I got off google video has the same problem (most google videos I've downloaded work)  I've tried to play it in kaffeine and gstreamer-xine.  Is there anyway I can fix it?
<Jucato> crazy_bus: try playing it in mplayer (using kmplayer)
<combo> good LORD
<combo> suuuuuuuuuch stuuuuuuuuupi i am!
<combo> ardchoille: i'm so sorry
<combo> i'm so sorry guys
<ardchoille> Why?
<combo> my fault
<ardchoille> combo: There is nothing wrong with making mistakes.. there is, however, something wrong with not learning from them :)
<combo> i removed from home dir ./.mozilla dir and run FF again... and now flash works... it looks that i downloaded som plug-in for FF that blocks flash at all
<combo> :/
* Jucato headdesks....again...
<ardchoille> combo: flashblock?
<ardchoille> Jucato: lol
<combo> ardchoille: yeap
* Jucato headdesks....again... and again...
<galathalion> some1 halp me nao?
<galathalion> pls?
<ardchoille> combo: In that case, you need to allow javascript in order to allow flash. Are you using noscript too?
<combo> ardchoille: no-script too
<ardchoille> combo: That is what's causing the problem. you need to allow javascript and then you can see flash
* Jucato headdesks....again... and again... until bleeding....
<combo> ardchoille: it seems that java is allowed at all
<crazy_bus> whenever I install a new version of kubuntu it retains the look of the older version.  I.e the livecd looks different from the install.  This is because I always keep my /home directory.  But how do I keep my program settings and files but get the new effects?
<waylandbill_> combo: :-/
<waylandbill_> lol
<Jucato> crazy_bus: yes. because KDE user settings are kept in /home/username/.kde
<Jucato> so they get carried over
<crazy_bus> so if I delete that before I upgrade will I get the new look?
<waylandbill_> crazy_bus: that was a good question. I wondered in the past, but not enough to ask. :)
<ardchoille> crazy_bus: Don't delete it, simply rename it to .kde-old or something in case you need to retrieve something
<Jucato> waylandbill_: you? wonder? no way
<waylandbill_> :-/
<waylandbill_> I figured it was .kde, but never tried renaming .kde before a dist-upgrade. I'm sure it could be done anytime though and default settings would be created.
<ardchoille> yeah
<ardchoille> waylandbill_: But you would also lose things like kadressbook entries, korganizer calendars, akregator feeds, etc.
<waylandbill_> I don't do much before a dist-upgrade other than back stuff up.
<ardchoille> That's why I always advise to backup rather than delete
<waylandbill_> ardchoille: yeah. but those could be put back in on a case by case basis I'm sure from the backup copy.
<ardchoille> yes
<waylandbill_> gotta run. bye.
<lordofthepigs> Hello!
<lordofthepigs> how can I disable automount on my ubuntu liveCD
<emilsedgh_> !hi | lordofthepigs
<ubotu> lordofthepigs: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<lordofthepigs> I can use GParted in any useful way because ubuntu insists on auto-mounting all the partitions on my hard drive
<lordofthepigs> whereas I basically want all partitions to be deleted
<lordofthepigs> anyway?
<emilsedgh> lordofthepigs: you could unmount them, but, if you have problem with ubuntu, go to #ubuntu, this place is for Kubuntu
<lordofthepigs> emilsedgh: but when I unmount them, they get automounted...
<emilsedgh> lordofthepigs: in Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<lordofthepigs> ubuntu feisty
<emilsedgh> lordofthepigs: so go to #ubuntu channel, this place is for Kubuntu
<Bl4ckSB4> Bonjour
<Bl4ckSB4> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment fonctionne les noms de domaines
<Jucato> !fr | Bl4ckSB4
<ubotu> Bl4ckSB4: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Bl4ckSB4> sorry all
<ardchoille> Time for bed, back later.
<alberg_> hello
<guhhh> if i use a chrooted service, and i want to install a module on it... is there any way i can install it directly to chrooted service? also, for /dev/random i use for example: mknod .../dev/random c 1 8 ?
<animimotus> hello
<animimotus> how can I display the 5 lines befor the line:152 and 5 lines after in a file.txt?
<llutz> animimotus: head -n 157 file.txt |tail        :))
<animimotus> [11:41]  <llutz> animimotus: head -n 157 file.txt |tail        :)) <----- thx, I have the total sexy effect with : cat -n file.txt | head -n 157 | tail    ;)
<llutz> animimotus: "useless use of cat" :)
<NiceGuyUK> anyone know how to access a UDF format DVD on Feisty?
<ho4upiva>  )
<Jucato> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<runlevelten> Are cd's supposed to have these weird permissions
<runlevelten> ?
<runlevelten> As it stands, users on these kubuntu desktops are running windows programs with root privileges because otherwise they won't work..
<runlevelten> Which is just fantastic
<runlevelten> Gah, broken broken broken.
<tsdgeos> runlevelten: file a bug
<runlevelten> IYeah, when I've not got loads of work to do.
<runlevelten> Lots of which is because of brokenness. Recursive problem, see? :(
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> i am in my liveCD
<ubuntu_> and i want to mount my linux partition
<ubuntu_> ecause i have make so modification in the menu.lst of my linux grub and i can not enter in my linux session
<Kachna> ubuntu_: just mount /dev/(your partition) /mnt/(some folder) -t (filesystem..ext3/reiserfs or so)
<ubuntu_> some folder?? for example??
<runlevelten> Man, what a disappointment. A hellish nightmare of bugs and crap. Back to the other distro for my end users, methinks.
<USMarine> ubuntu_ anything you want
<USMarine> mount /dev/(your partition) /mnt/broken_system
<ubuntu_> my problem is this : i have make some modification in menu.lst
<ubuntu_> and i cannot boot in linux
<ubuntu_> and i want to restore these modifications
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/# mount /dev/sda3/ /mnt -t ext2
<ubuntu_> mount: special device /dev/sda3/ does not exist
<ubuntu_>        (a path prefix is not a directory)
<ubuntu_> mount make some error
<ubuntu_> please i wait for answer
<ubuntu__> hi
<Eagle_101> ubuntu_: it gave you the error
<Eagle_101> the device does not exist
<Zsolti> waht's up?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> what can i do now
<Zsolti> I ve just installed ubuntu
<ubuntu_> to restore my menu.lst with the live cd
<Zsolti> :)
<Zsolti> I like it
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> err
<imagine> I'm having an issue when I close the screen of my laptop (toshiba A100). When it comes back from idle, I often loose my ethernet connection.. I try a /etc/init.d/network restart and it says eth0 doesn't exist... any clue on how to solve this ?
<ubuntu__> lol
<allen2003> anyways...
<allen2003> Is kubuntu good in slow comp like Pentium 3 with 500 mb of memory?
<emilsedgh> allen2003: there shouldnt be any problem, but if you want a very fast os, try xubuntu
<allen2003> Ah
<allen2003> I like the design of kubuntu
<allen2003> heh
<allen2003> PCLinuxOS doesn't gave me any prob
<allen2003> maybe kubuntu will do the same
<allen2003> :-/
<Zsolti> what size is the ubuntu in pc?
<allen2003> hmm
<allen2003> I got PCLinuxOS installed in this partition
<allen2003> and i want to put my Kubuntu..
<allen2003> Is that possible :O
<renecc> bonjour  tous
<Zsolti> how much place the ubuntu need to installed??????? urgent!!!!
<gnomefreak> Zsolti: 3gigs
<gnomefreak> give or take
<Zsolti> thanks
<contrast83> Zsolti: setting up the partitions?
<Zsolti> yes
<gnomefreak> Zsolti: that is the minimum requerments, you still need room for the stuff you install plus a swap partition is always great to have
<Zsolti> thanks
<renecc> bonjour  tous
<Meta> I have two hard drives and I can't figure out how to find the second one. It's quite urgent since I have backups on that hard drive and I specifically need a photo for legal purposes.
<contrast83> Zsolti: if you have the space to spare, 10 gigs is a safe bet for the root partition (/), then another partition for /home that's big enough to hold all your personal files
<Meta> And I've normally only used Ubuntu
<contrast83> Meta: Did you check in /media ?
<Zsolti> We are in school :S
<Zsolti> :)
<Meta> Yep, there's only removable media in there
<Zsolti> pcs are very old shit
<contrast83> Zsolti: oh ok. well, 1 gig should suffice (that partition still has to hold personal settings, etc.). you don't *have* to set a different partition for it, but it makes things a lot easier when upgrading/reinstalling
<contrast83> Meta: Run "kcontrol", then click System Administration at the bottom, then Disk & Filesystems
<Meta> It's in /dev/ Thanks
<contrast83> Meta: It'll let you define a mount point for it from there... No problem
<Meta> Alright... um, how do I do that?
<Zsolti> thank you for help
<contrast83> no problem
<contrast83> Meta: one sec...
<Meta> k
<contrast83> Meta: Click Administrator Mode -> password -> Click New -> fill in the information
<contrast83> Meta: Is this other hard drive an internal one?
<Meta> Yep
<Meta> Where do you suggest I mount it?
<contrast83> Just FYI, next time you reinstall, you should be able to define a mount point for it from there
<contrast83> Meta: Whereever you want. I don't think there's any stipulation on that
<Meta> I installed from LiveCD, never done that before.
<contrast83> Meta: Are you mainly using it to contain personal data?
<Meta> Ummm, any suggestions?
<Meta> Yep.
<Meta> But at the moment I'm trying to retrieve some data from it for the police, coz Windows crashed yesterday
<contrast83> Meta: I would just put it in /home/yourname/Extra or something like that
<contrast83> Does it mainly contain one type of data?
<Meta> Ummm, not quite sure, sorry.
<contrast83> Because then you might want to make it /home/yourname/Pictures or whatever
<Meta> Probably not
<contrast83> How big?
<Meta> 18GB
<Meta> Or, 20GB
<Meta> Its got backups in it
<contrast83> Ohhh
<contrast83> Forgot that part. Heh
<Meta> Okay, mounted and everything
<Zsolti> I got error message
<contrast83> You did check Enable at startup and Writeable, right?
<Meta> Sweet, it worked. Thankyou! =D My mum will be very happy with that
<contrast83> Zsolti: What was it?
<contrast83> Meta: Np
* contrast83 strongly prefers kcontrol over System Settings
<Zsolti> grub-install (hd0) give a mistake
<Meta> Uh oh...
<Meta> Hopefully it's not just restore points. -.-
<Zsolti> bye
<contrast83> Zsolti: Could you go back to the partitioning step, pick manual partitioning, and pastebin what the partition tables look like from there
<Zsolti> I found the mistake
<Zsolti> thanks
<Zsolti> ok
<Zsolti> bye
<contrast83> oh ok. cool. peace
<Meta> Question, are .chk files able to be opened in any way in Linux? Or are they just a strictly Windows thing?
<Meta> Grrrr, brb. -.-
<shanky> I have had a problem during and apt-get upgrade
<shanky> and now I can't update the apt-get repositories
<shanky> I'm getting this sort of messages:
<shanky> http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<contrast83> shanky: You might try this...
<contrast83> !aptfix | shanky
<ubotu> shanky: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Jucato> hm... might not be a related problem
<contrast83> That's what I was thinking
<contrast83> But I'm not sure what else to suggest. :-\
<Harrowed> shanky: Could also be the Repository had a bad update and the main HASH fails.  Sorry unsure on release process and authentication method :(
<Phlogi> I downloaded kubuntu dvd, but I can't install thunderbird, is it on the cd?
<USMarine> probably not
<USMarine> remove the cd source from sources.list
<USMarine> apt-get update
<Phlogi> can anyone give me a link for documentation how to install mp3 support,flash and such bad software on kubuntu?
<Jucato> CD? nope
<USMarine> apt-get install thuerbird
<Jucato> it's in the DVD though
<Jucato> (it should be)
<Phlogi> USMarine: I have not yet internet there
<LjL> !restricted > Phlogi    (Phlogi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Phlogi> LjL: thanks
<USMarine> " such bad software" ?
<Phlogi> flash is bad software actually :D
<contrast83> i.e. non-free
<Phlogi> so thunderbird should be on dvd? in which repo?
<Phlogi> i mean which category?
<Jucato> main
<USMarine> bad software? lol
<LjL> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<LjL> ehm
<Phlogi> ubotu: why not?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about why not? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<contrast83> lol
<Jucato> what?
<Phlogi> I installed feisty btw
<Jucato> Phlogi: that's a bot
<LjL> because i gave the package name wrong, and ubotu is a bot
<Phlogi> ;)
<Jucato> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.13-0ubuntu0.7.04 (feisty), package size 10660 kB, installed size 29752 kB
<Jucato> there
<Phlogi> strange... its mising on the dvd then? =) I found the language files btw but not thunderbird itself
<Jucato> maybe you just missed it. it should be there. try "mozilla-thunderbird"
<USMarine> Phlogi apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Phlogi> I tried and I'm sure its not there... I even searched for mozilla
* Jucato inserts a sudo
<Harrowed> kesudo > sudo! :D All hail KDE!
<Phlogi> however, thats not the main problem I have. I'll move on
<Phlogi> ntfs3g should be no problem?
<Harrowed> ntfs-3g
<Jucato> Harrowed: except kdesu isn't for non-GUI utilities/apps :)
<Harrowed> Phlogi: medibuntu.org
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g > Phlogi
<Jucato> see the msg from the bot
<Jucato> (as LjL would say in his script)
<Harrowed> !ntfs-3g > Harrowed
<Jucato> Harrowed: c'mon now.. don't spam the guy :)
<contrast83> Has anyone here ever used Splashy?
<LjL> Splashy Splashog
<LjL> ?
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> splashy, an alternative bootsplash engine
<Phlogi> thanks thanks... :)
<LjL> yet another one?
<Phlogi> so lets move on... dvd playing is in that guide too I guess
<LjL> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Phlogi> then... hmm ati binary driver? =)
<LjL> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> although splashy came first before usplash... iirc
<Phlogi> ok...
<LjL> well i didn't hear the name before
<contrast83> All that stuff is so much easier in Gutsy. :-D
<LjL> not that i'm too much into splash screens
<Jucato> fbsplash and splashy
<LjL> fbsplash, yes, i heard of that
<Phlogi> where is a docu about changing my sources.list to have all the restricted software? Its in the restricted guide?
<contrast83> !seveas | Phlogi
<ubotu> Phlogi: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - And he's getting married!
<LjL> Phlogi, just enable universe and multiverse
<Phlogi> ok thanks!
<contrast83> Phlogi: that contains libdvdcss (for playing encrypted dvd's)
<Phlogi> great
<Jucato> if he's on feisty, he doesn't need to enable anything
<Phlogi> ok cool
<LjL> he is?
<Jucato> [20:29]  <Phlogi> I installed feisty btw
<LjL> actually i was talking about seveas getting married :)
<Jucato> lol
<Phlogi> then I have some real troubles with the hardware in the laptop I want to use kubuntu... first of all the wireless card misses some firmware. I guess I just need to download that firmware from some restricted repos?
<Phlogi> [50007.756000]  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed. <- thats the error message
<Harrowed> Phlogi: There's a workaround with a package to use the Winblows Driver in it's stead as a restricted driver.
<Harrowed> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phlogi> Harrowed: I know of that, you mean I __have__ to use ndiswrapper?
* Jucato will now learn to stay away from anything that says "Broadcom"
<Harrowed> Phlogi: :D Have fun :)
<ljl> bleah, i didn't notice "kdm" in the list of services to be restarted
<Jucato> ljl: lol you too? :)
<Phlogi> ok I hope to get the wireless working, but the normal lan does not work at all, here is lspci -v :http://pastebin.ca/709135
<Jucato> happened to me last week (or the week before)
<Phlogi> Harrowed: what do you mean? is it unstable? :-p
<ljl> Jucato: PAM restart during gutsy upgrade...?
<Harrowed> Phlogi: Unless there's been some hard-coding restricted modules.. Unstable to the extreme :(
<Jucato> ljl: yeah, with the (ncurses?) dialog box telling you that it will restart services?
<Phlogi> Harrowed: hmm that sucks :(
<LjL> Jucato: yes. and, for one time in my life, i actually *did* look at it (briefly) - too briefly, apparently :)
<Harrowed> Phlogi: THank redmond :(
<Jucato> LjL: I misunderstood the warning as something like "you need to restart later"
<LjL> the annoying thing though is, X isn't starting now
<Jucato> LjL: I think you have to finish/restart the upgrade in the command line w/o X running first
<LjL> yes. it's finished now (well, the dpkg --configure -a has finished, the entire upgrade certainly hasn't) and X starts again fortunately
<LjL> not that i have anything against irssi, i just can't use it =)
<Jucato> iirc if you run upgrade again, it will ask the pam question again... oh well...
<LjL> then i'll keep irssi open for the time being
<LjL> i wonder what's so wonderful in gutsy that takes 520 more megabytes of my diskspace though >:
<Jucato> haha
<LjL> uhm, and i also wonder why *now* the dist-upgrade says it still has to fetch 46mb worth of packages... it had already downloaded everything before! bah
<Jucato> heheh
<Phlogi> I found out that the lan adapter is supported in linux 2.6.21, is this .21 kernel availble for feisty???
<abhra> Can anybody give a help whey the following eorror....
<abhra> [00000294]  ffmpeg decoder warning: marker does not match f_code
<abhra>  (mpeg4@0x838e940)
<abhra> [00000294]  ffmpeg decoder warning: ac-tex damaged at 3 10
<abhra>  (mpeg4@0x838e940)
<abhra> [00000294]  ffmpeg decoder warning: Error at MB: 213
<ebovine> I have two monitors (using TwinView) and for some reason new windows open on the screen with the active window instead of the screen where the mouse is.  How do I change that?
<Jucato> !flood | abhra
<ubotu> abhra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Spoonah> My sound card is "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)". I have rebiult and installed the latest ALSA, and tried different settings in the alsabase modprobe file. any other ideas?
<Spoonah> i cant hear anythuing when i try play a sound ^
<Phlogi> does the network manager work with wpa_supplicant?
<Lynoure> Phlogi: yes.
* genii sips a coffee
* Jucato sips... air
* genii slides Jucato a coffee
* Jucato politely refuses
* Jucato waits for his tea :)
<Jucato> it's in the fridge :P
<genii> Ah OK :)
<Phlogi> Lynoure: hmm so I just set the configuration in the wpa_supplicant conf and it should work=
<Phlogi> ?
<master_> Is anybody in the mood to help this newbie... (ME:)
<Jucato> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<master_> ok
<master_> so
<master_> I installes ubuntu on my laptop
<master_> and everything worked imaculately
<master_> but I wanted KDE
<master_> so I instaled the kubuntu
<master_> now My USB drive 250gb
<master_> is not mounted
<master_> automaticaly
<master_> and when I mount it manualy I can't access it because of teh owner..
<master_> when I try to chown I can't because it's NTFS
<master_> I installed the ntfs-3g and allowed writing on the external hdd's
<master_> but it won't work
<master_> what do I do?
<Harrowed> Anyone recomend a Download Manager? KGET doesn't support BW Restricting :(
<emilsedgh> harrowed: aria2 should be good (commandline), also i dunno about that it has bw limiting or not
<master_> I'd like to avoid the command line as for I'm a newbie but I'll have to learn it anyway as for Linux is command line right?
<LjL> Linux is a kernel, it's neither command line nor GUI
<master_> ok... :)
<emilsedgh> master_: no, you dont HAVE, but cl is easy
<LjL> what is true is that Unix is traditionally command line based, and many users are still more comfortable with the command line, and GUI tools are somewhat lacking in certain areas
<master_> I've noticed that
<master_> but I'm used to Windows
<master_> I'm even an administrator
<master_> but i don't like windows and microsoft
<master_> and would like to get used to linux
<hero> master_: good for you, man.
<hero> (or woman)
<master_> man
<hero> master_: so what steps are you taking to "get used to" linux?
<master_> So I have the knowledge about the informatics and stuff yet the logic is what I'm trying to get a grip on
<Phlogi> I installed a hp color laserjet 1600 with cups and used the hp://usb device. The test page looks perfect, but when I print from kde the colors are wrong. I looks like C and B are interchanged. Any idea? Where should I ask?
<LjL> master_: what sort of logic
<master_> stuff on how the data is organised on the hdd
<master_> i get around the commands in cl but I'm getting lost all the time
<slackern> master_, do a google on 'linux filesystem structure' and you will find alot of information about it and why it is the way it is.
<master_> And I don't have too much time to read (or not used to read that much) and I like to try and fail or suceed
<LjL> master_: well, start with keeping in mind that, while in Windows application data tend to be organized on a one-directory-per-application basic (C:\Program Files\X), on Linux you have data organized more by categories. so /usr/bin/ contains executable files for instance, no matter what application they belong to; /usr/share/doc has documentation
<master_> ok...
<master_> Have U read about my problem with the USB drive in KDE Ubuntu?
<master_> why can't I get it to work with ntfs-3g
<master_> does it work in kubuntu at all?
<LjL> master_: the very basic thing you must remember on Ubuntu is that only /home /etc /usr/local /opt /var/www (though it shouldn't)  are supposed to be directly modified by the system administrator
<LjL> the rest is left up to the package manager. don't mess around with it
<LjL> master_, i don't use NTFS partitions
<master_> hm
<master_> I have a company and all of my customers are using the Windows...
<master_> I wan't to use linux
<master_> and I have 4 comps
<master_> 3 of them are on windows
<master_> and 1 is now Kubuntu
<master_> when it was ubuntu I fixed everything and it worked perfectly
<LjL> !ntfs > master_    (master_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !ntfs-3g > master_    (master_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> perhaps some information in there
<Harrowed> master_; You want to auto-mount USB External HDD's? Why not have a unmounted Icon on connection, and right click/mount?
<antennae> hi
<master_> yes... but where? in the system management?
<master_> thanks LjL
<antennae> anyone knows if hd encryption will make it into the installer of gutsy like the current debian installer?
<master_> Gotta go now... thanks for your help people... see you around....
<Harrowed> master_: It's not system management but a GUI run as root (make sure to umount the drive if it's already mounted).
<Jucato> LjL: question.. when you direct ubotu factoids to a PM with >, does it take into account the channel where it was sent from?
<Aranel> Hi, How can i change settings of Katapult ?
<master_> I'll try Harrowed... but It's NTFS I'll just have to figure out a way to make the ntfs-3g work in kde... like in gnome...
<LjL> !offtopic > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Harrowed> cyz master_
<LjL> Jucato: seems so
<Jucato> LjL: ok good :)
<master_> never mind.. thanks for your help... se yall gotta run now...
* Jucato is worried that the -#kubuntu specific factoids might now work when >'ed
<LjL> Jucato: worried? wouldn't it be a good thing?
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> stupid fingers...
<Jucato> s/now/not/
<LjL> Jucato: ah, well they do
<LjL> at least, let me try again as i had just called !offtopic-#kubuntu in PM a moment before, so it gave me the "please see above"
<LjL> !offtopic > ljl    (ljl, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> yes, yes it works
<Jucato> hehe :)
<grysille> Hey everyone. Trying to install Kubuntu 7.04 here. But when I insert the live cd, kdm/kde does not start. The kdm and xorg logs do not report any errors (besides some missing fonts and some error with wacom input device which is not there). syslog reports as the last line an abnormal termination of the kdm greeter.
<grysille> any ideas what I could do to fix that?
<Harrowed> grysille: You have multiple video cards? Possibly an onboard one and a PCI-E/AGP/PCI?
<Jucato> grysille: have you tried starting in safe graphics mode?
<grysille> Harrowed: just one video car. geforce 8600 gtx on pci express
<grysille> Jucato: yes, didn't work either
<Jucato> :(
<grysille> Harrowed: any ideas what to do?
<Harrowed> grysille: Sadly no.. I don't trust live :(
<grysille> Harrowed: so - you think it will work after installing from alternative cd?
<Harrowed> grysille: That would be my suggestion.. Install from a non X-Server and configure it all independantly
<grysille> Harrowed: right, will try that now.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks :)
<Jucato> moin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Jucato
<llutz> slept well, BluesKaj? want some cereals? :)
<BluesKaj> have a coffee on the go here , thx
* BluesKaj sends coffee  to llutz & Jucato 
* Jucato again politely refuses
* Jucato is having cold tea + some "lemon"
<BluesKaj> cool :)
* llutz says "thank you" and initiates a coffeebreak
<BluesKaj> got the new ATI 8.41.7 driver works very well..better than tthe previous patched and modded one i was using
<duck> hey dudes, i got working compiz,but i needa turn it off -> there comes a problem,when i log into kde session(not xgl), i have no window decorations,any ideas?
<Tm_T> root__: are we rooted now?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it just amazes me how colossally stupid some people can be
<god> 
<god> 
<god> Hi evryone
<god> hi evrebade
<llutz> Daisuke_Laptop: like Mr Einstein said: "Even 2 things are infinite: the universe and the human stupidity. and i'm not sure about the universe"
<Soulwarp> hi
<god> who is speak russian?
<llutz> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<god> 
<god> snks
<PhinnFort> god left
<PhinnFort> to abd
<PhinnFort> *bad
<llutz> strange enough, she spoke russian....
<Soulwarp> and uses linux :)
<pantherqin> sdf
<BluesKaj> she ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: sure
<poison--> mornin
<BluesKaj> how do you know ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: have you ever seen a male working hard for six days in a row?
<poison--> hi blue
<BluesKaj> what's that got to do with god ...god doesn't "work" :)
<BluesKaj> hi poison--
<llutz> BluesKaj: who made earth/life, us and rested the 7th day?
<BluesKaj> ppl have to work
<llutz> for those who believe those old stories
<gnomefreak> can you please move this somewhere else
<llutz> sry
<murali> what is generic mode
<Kachna> hi guys,anyone has some experience with samsung hard drives? (my hdd is just dying,so gotta buy a new one >.<)
<llutz> Kachna: no problem with samsung p-ata/s-ata in all the years here
<Kachna> good to hear,thx :-)
<radius> Kachna, had 2 die on me - they replace them through RMA - kind of a pita though
<llutz> radius: which type?
<radius> 80GB and 120GB
<radius> ide
<llutz> k
<radius> same with WD 80GB IDE's last year i think i replaced 20% of my client base hdd's
<duck> well,here is just dying one seagate 80 :( but it was up for a VERY long time...like many years uptime,so I|m about to buy 250 samsund sata-II
<duck> (me=Kachna)
<llutz> only dying hdd in about 15 years were 2 Fujitsu here
<Kachna> hmh
<Kachna> well i had this for like 7 years...and and it was up most the time...like 5years maybe
<radius> i think it's the luck of the draw on hdd's - just  like buying a car built on a monday or friday - i think the defective one's fall under the same category
<radius> also depends on environment as well
<Kachna> well the drive seems to be ok,no problems with data, BUT problems with booting from it :( like random errors from grub, lilo saying 101010..and then after 150 tried it starts :/
<Kachna> can it be caused by anything else than disk?
<atlfalcons866> will KDE 4 be in gusty gibbon
<llutz> unlikely, have you checked it with hdd-tools?
<llutz> atlfalcons866: no
<Kachna> mm nope
<atlfalcons866> in Hardy Heron?
<llutz> Kachna: try a health-test
<Kachna> m not found in repos,k lemme find it :-)
<atlfalcons866> how do i report a bug
<llutz> Kachna: website of hdd-producer or on ultimatebootcd
<stdin> !bug | atlfalcons866
<ubotu> atlfalcons866: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Kachna> k
<atlfalcons866> when i report a bug from KDE it goes to the kde bug website
<reagleBRKLN> how do i control the speed/resolution (not acceleration) of a usb trackball?
<atlfalcons866> shouldnt the bug reports go to launchpad/
<computeruser> amd64 gateway detected wired ethernet OK  now need to detect wifi. what clue ?
<stdin> atlfalcons866: in a way yes and in a way no. most KDE bugs are upstream (kde) bugs and not Kubuntu bugs
<computeruser> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> uga: you alive?
<computeruser> SPLIT?
<Dr_willis> moo!
<combo> is there any ANTIVIRUS under kubuntu ??
<llutz> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<genii> combo: KlamAV is most often used
<combo> genii: thx
<Jucato> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<PhinnFort> htf do i turn off/switch the fugly kdm theme (in gutsy)?
<Jucato> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm..
<llutz> edit kdmrc
<Jucato> PhinnFort: easy way, install kdmtheme and do it from kcontrol
<PhinnFort> Jucato: it claims there's an override file blocking it, and suggest a file to read
<PhinnFort> Jucato: I can't find anything about said override in the said file
<Jucato> what is claiming that?
<PhinnFort> Jucato: kdmtheme
<Jucato> when does this happen?
<PhinnFort> Jucato: when I run it
<Jucato> hm... weird...
<Jucato> you'll have to follow llutz's suggestion then
<PhinnFort> llutz: kdmrc contains $$somerandomnonsensetobereplacedbysomething$$ after theme=
<llutz> PhinnFort: have a look into /etc/defaults/kdm.d, theres the overriding file. maybe better change that one?
<PhinnFort> llutz: thanks
<PhinnFort> works now, I suspect
<llutz> can't they just use kde-options and let users decide which theme they want?
<Jucato> llutz: that location is very new to me...
<llutz> Jucato: to me too
<Jucato> how did you find it?
<llutz> a hint in kdmrc(gutsy)
* Jucato wonders why the switch from kdmrc
<llutz> that's gnome-like  :(
<Jucato> well it previously used kdmrc...
<Jucato> but it does seem reasonable that init.d would get settings from defaults/
<poison--> Jucato
<poison--> sup
<Jucato> doing ok I guess
<poison--> man, still havin issues with smb
<poison--> damn thing dont find my network right
<poison--> if i if i use xsmbrowser, it finds all the 34 machines here
<poison--> but using samba dont
<acidBURN> is there going to be better support for google on line services in kubuntu 7.10  :-S
<stdin> define "better support" ie: what's missing now?
<Jucato> kinda vague question... can I give a  vague answer? :)
<poison--> lmao
* runlevelten gradually becomes less huffy as hometime approaches
<davide> salve
<davide> hello
<Jucato> hi
<poison--> llo
<davide> are there somone who play wow on linux?!?!?
<poison--> try wine
<davide> yes
<Kachna> maeh,tested hard drive with tool from seagate,no errors found,so what can cause random grub/lilo error
<Kachna> s
<davide> i've installed it
<Kachna> davide: kinda...
<acidBURN> konqueror does not work inside google.
<davide> but
<davide> when i try to enter game with a charachter the game crashes
* Jucato wonders how you make a browser work inside a web page...
<Kachna> davide: i dont play anymore,but had it working
<davide> what???
<runlevelten> inside google? Wot, their offices?
<Jucato> acidBURN: Gmail and Google Calendar and Google reader work
* runlevelten begs to differ.
<Kachna> so character selection is working for ya?
<davide> what is kinda=
<acidBURN> Jucato: not hear at all, infact opera does not
<davide> yes
<stdin> acidBURN: well, docs.google.com for example work here in konqueror
<davide> selection character runs
<acidBURN> Jucato: try to do a spreadsheet, it google told me to upgrade my browser
<Jucato> acidBURN:  most of that is Google's responsibility
<davide> but when i enter in game the game crahes
<Kachna> damn I|ve read about some problem like u have a bit ago :/ can|t get where was it :/
<acidBURN> Jucato: so there no help
<Jucato> acidBURN: use a different User Agent/Browser Identification
<acidBURN> Jucato: did nothing works
<acidBURN> Jucato: firefox id , still google tells me to upgrade to
<stdin> FF 1.5.0.5 is the User Agent I have for *google.com
<acidBURN> stdin: nope
<stdin> make sure you have Java and JavaScript on too
<acidBURN> stdin: even opera will not do doc's or spreadsheets
<Jucato> stdin: wow you have 1.5.0.5? I only have 1.5.0.4
<davide> wwhere did u find that??
<Chousuke> hmm
<acidBURN> stdin: google mail is okay
<davide> search in google?
<Chousuke> beryl seems to work
<Chousuke> fun stuff
<acidBURN> stdin: in opera
<poison--> is there an alternative to samba?
<acidBURN> stdin: will not work in konqueror (gmail)
<runlevelten> Depends what you wanna do poison
<runlevelten> Depends what you wanna do poison--
<stdin> Jucato: nah, it is .4 not .5 :)
<poison--> i want to browse windows machines and share my linux
<davide> <Khacna> search on google i'll find that??
<acidBURN> stdin: so that is why I'm asking when konqueror is going to get updated to work inside google
<stdin> acidBURN: it is working, I see google mail, docs etc all working
<Jucato> better question: when is Google going to support Safari, KHTML and Opera better? :)
<runlevelten> If you want to browse straight smb shares, then samba is what you want.
<acidBURN> stdin: load a spreadsheet into google doc, then try to edit it.
<acidBURN> stdin: spent all morning doing this... you can't
<runlevelten> If you want to share files and printers and stuff and are prepared to install and use other stuff you don't have to use samba, even on a network with windows on
<acidBURN> stdin: even ver 9.2x of opera can't
<acidBURN> Jucato: i wish it was today
<llutz> acidBURN: why should i give google my spreadsheets? they dig more data than anough without my help
<Jucato> acidBURN: Google not working w/ opera should give you a clue that it isn't Konqueror alone :)
<acidBURN> Jucato: agree
<acidBURN> llutz: just a test
<acidBURN> Jucato: but still, its the matter at hand WHAT works 99% with all websites ? Firefox ?
<BluesKaj> you have to use a diff browser setting for gmail and yahoo mail pages ..I use FF 1.5 in Browser Identification and it renders the pages ok
<acidBURN> BluesKaj: been there done that, nothing works. its .4 not the support .5
<BluesKaj> in konq that is
<Jucato> acidBURN: simple: market share
<acidBURN> Jucato: something a miss
<stdin> acidBURN: the reason "Konqueror doesn't work in google" is because google is wrong, it's java script is messed up and some browsers don't care but Konqueror does
<Jucato> Firefox simply has a bigger marketshare/popularity than either safari, konqueror, or opera. so Google would of course support eh more popular browsers/engines
<acidBURN> stdin: agree
<acidBURN> Jucato: agree
<acidBURN> so, that forces us to use what
<acidBURN> FIREFOX
<llutz> IE!!
<acidBURN> ?
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<acidBURN> sorry
<acidBURN> FIREfox
<kkathman> unfortunately there really isnt a good choice of browser right now - they all have major issues :(
<BluesKaj> acidBURN, so you can't change the mozilla user agent to 5 ?
<acidBURN> nope, is coded into konqueror, try posting this question on the konqueror irc chat list, but there seem to be no-one alive
<Jucato> you mean #khtml ?
<BluesKaj> acidBURN, which kde version ?
<Jucato> I don't think there's a Firefox 1.5.0.5 user agent
<genii> stdin: It sems so odd Google is not Konqueror friendly when they run on linux .... <sighs>
<acidBURN> there isn't as far I can tell
<acidBURN> ,sick
<BluesKaj> no it's 1.50.4 in kde 3.5.7
<acidBURN> Jucato: no the #konqueror group
<acidBURN> running kde 3.5.7
<Jucato> acidBURN: #khtml is the one for KHTML development
<Jucato> and since it's a browsing issue, it's meant for KHTML
<acidBURN> Jucato: so, are you saying drop them a line
<Jucato> I doubt they'd reply anyway
<stdin> genii: yeah, but I guess it's too much effort for them to change something for a small group of people who use konqueror  (tho the reason more people don't use it is because google etc don't support it)
<Jucato> I bet it's one of the most reported/duplicated bugs in bugs.kde.org
<stdin> !away > anthronaut|afk
<acidBURN> done that
<BluesKaj> strange, i'm using konq on the gmail page as we speak ...it's rendering fine
<acidBURN> still nothing after 3 months
<redlime> Hello
<acidBURN> what version of kde
<anthronaut|afk> stdin: thanks for the hint, was just about to change it.
<acidBURN> BluesKaj: what version of kde
<BluesKaj> 357
<Jucato> gmail, calendar, and reader all work
<acidBURN> very odd
<acidBURN> since I'm very current, its not working here
<Jucato> docs loads but I can't create/edit
<acidBURN> Jucato: see
<Jucato> picasaweb doesn't either
<redlime> Do you know http://www.newbiesparadise.com/ ?
<stdin> most of the google "services" work, but some don't work well
<acidBURN> stdin: so its a google and khtml thing ?
<tuxinator> hi guys
<acidBURN> the question would this be fix in kde 4
<tuxinator> can i securely switch on feisty from devfs to udev?
<Jucato> acidBURN: mostly a google thing. but yes khtml development needs to be improved a bit too
<stdin> acidBURN: it's mostly the khtml is so standards compliant that when web developers make bad code it doesn't work. other browsers accommodate for this bad code and break standards compliance to do so
<acidBURN> stdin: I agree, its the acid2 test
<BluesKaj> yes acidBURN , there are a couple of probs , the inbox page won't reload with the back button after compsing an email
<Jucato> sometimes it sucks to be so standards compliant when the rest of the world is breaking the standars :)
<acidBURN> Jucato: agree
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's an issue with javascript/AJAX
<acidBURN> So, what do we do, when we need to move with the speed of light
<BluesKaj> that's cuz IE is so sloppily done
<Jucato> simple: stop moving with the speed of light :)
<acidBURN>  :-O
<stdin> ask google to stop writing half a**ed code?
<acidBURN> stdin: here here
<BluesKaj> Jucato, err ajax ?
<Jucato> Asynchronous Javascript And XML
<Jucato> the whole Web 2.0 hype and stuff
<mefisto__> acidBURN: if you want google docs-type features, there are others. eg. www.zoho.com works with konqueror
<BluesKaj> asynchronous is right :)
<Jucato> it's what most of these "Web 2.0" sites use. there are issues with their implementations, not only in Konqi but in others as well
<Jucato> there's no standard basically
<acidBURN> mefisto__: you took the words right of out my mouth, find this in the morning
<acidBURN> there should be a standard
<acidBURN> so I guess, that that... and we may have to use 2 web browser to browse the internet... until  :'(
<acidBURN> going to check out zoho.com
<mefisto__> having 2 browsers installed is not a bad thing though
<acidBURN> mefisto__: to some degree yes, but it would be nicer just using one.
<acidBURN> thanks all
<BluesKaj> acidBURN,...i was using FF , but I feel safer with Konq... I've heard it's the safest browser...and there must be a fix for you prob
<Jucato> anyway... kinda long offtopic conversation :)
<acidBURN> BluesKaj: yes it is...
<acidBURN> BluesKaj: but safer doesn't always win, sorry to say... :-(
<BluesKaj> that really is too bad ..wonder what it could be
<acidBURN> Jucato: it may be but, there allot of people whom might be wonder as well..
<acidBURN> good day all
<ScorpKing> hi der poison--!
<BluesKaj> I dumped yahoo after they tried forcing me to use their new mail system
<ScorpKing> and hi everyone else. :)
<BluesKaj> hi ScorpKing
* Angelus kicks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey Angelus
<ScorpKing> gmail isn't working in konq for me.
<Angelus> sup with you man? :p
* ScorpKing is gone for a while...
* genii sips a large black coffee
* Jucato looks for...
<Jucato> nvm
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> I get tearing if I move konsole while beryl is enabled :/
<BluesKaj> gotta set that java up , just realized using the "smart" setting in the Global javascript settings doesn't work all the time , so i switched to "allow" and it's rendering the pages
<Chousuke> okay, I get tearing with all windows
<tuxinator> somebody can explain me difference beetween devfs and "normal" booting?
<uga> genii: you rock =)
<genii> uga: Hah, got back :)
<poison--> yo ScorpKing
<poison--> hey genii
<uga> genii: actually networking behaves very strange, now in gutsy
<genii> poison--: Hiyas
<osh_> !printer | osh
<ubotu> osh: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<uga> genii: ifup doesn't find eth0 nor eth1, but dhclient and all apps work though eth0
<uga> it's very strange
<genii> uga: I have yet to install the Marvell driver, i found it while i was at work today on my other box (pk5 se is home machine)
<ScorpKing> poison--: what's wrong with samba today? :P
<poison--> same thing buddie
<genii> uga: Was gonna try it tonight when I got in
<uga> genii: good news is that the new gutsy kernel supports sensors
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, you might try to change the default java settings in Konq . I just realized using the "smart" setting in the Global javascript settings doesn't work all the time , so i switched to "allow" and it's rendering the pages
<genii> uga: Cool
<BluesKaj> om gmail
<uga> genii: I was planning on building my own kernel. I knew it was fixed on .22, but then I thought of a full upgrade
<uga> so I first installed the kernel image .deb
<uga> all fine
<uga> and then the rest
<genii> hmm
<uga> wath out about networking though. Something is broken
<uga> it may be related to the avahi thing
<genii> AFK, i'm on lunch but they are bugging me for something at work here
<uga> okay, "enjoy" it ;)
<genii> uga: avahi was my next suspect actually... AFK
<poison--> brb
<genii> back
<genii> uga: At any rate i am going to be doing some extensive testing tonight on that board, i'll let you know tomorrow how it all goes (or not)
<BluesKaj> Hi genii, you running gutsy ?
<jthomas> good day.  My adept didn't close properly this morning, and now the system says that the DPKG directory is in use.  What do I do to see which process is using that directory?
<uga> genii: that'll be great, thanks
<genii> BluesKaj: I am running a lot of OS :) Yes, gutsy on a partition of that machine. On this work box, only Feisty
<uga> he'll never admit, but his hidden partition boots Hurd ;)
<genii> uga: Just curious what ram you have in there. Mine is OCZ ddr2-800
<BluesKaj> yeah genii I figured you might be ...what's your recommended method to upgrade from feisty ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Backup /home then do a clean install
<BluesKaj> hmm, never tried that
<genii> BluesKaj: When i tried the upgrade-manager from Feisty to Tribe 5 it caused horrendous dependency issues. I found just a clean cd install the best way
<BluesKaj> foolishly i've never learned how to back up my home folder ...I just usually reformat and reinstall everything
<jthomas> how do i find which process is using a file or directory?
<Petra|> Hello. How I can upgrade to gutsy?
<genii> BluesKaj: Just tar it up with permissions intact to some other temporary place, then after clean cd install untar it back with perms again. Same username is important
<BluesKaj> jthomas, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Petra|> using local repo.
<uga> genii: corsair ddr-II 800
<ScorpKing> ugh, stupid connection :(
<genii> Bah they are interrupting my lunch hour again! AFK (work)
<deviance> What does Ctrl - Alt - F12 do?
<uga> deviance: switches to terminal no. 12
<deviance> Oh
<deviance> Whoops :P
<deviance> Is Ctrl F12 set?
<uga> deviance: if you mean if there's any terminal there, no
<deviance> Is the shortcut set by default?
<uga> some distros use those to display bootup process
<uga> deviance: you mean with, or without Alt
<deviance> Without
<uga> no idea, mine doesn't do anything
<deviance> Okay :D How do you display the text on start up instead of the Splash Image? Is there a shortcut for that?
<jthomas> BluesKaj: I got it with 'sudo fuser /var/lib/dpkg/* '
<Dr_Willis_> i disable that in the grub menu.lst deviance
<genii> back
<Dr_Willis_> i use the 'nosplash' option
<jhutchins> Generally in X Ctrl F[x]  Gives you Desktop [x]  within the GUI, Ctrl-Alt-F[x]  gives you raw console [x] ; switching among raw consoles can be done with jsut Ctrl-F[x] .
<uga> deviance: well, I don't think you can, in Kubuntu. Unless you edit the grub config and remove "silent splash" thing
<jhutchins> Usually only 6 raw terminals are generated.  Few distributions, but some custom setups, put various logs on F10  & F12.
<Dr_Willis_> dont think you can,, then you tell him how to do it. :) heh heh..
<Dr_Willis_> Or was he trying to do somthing else specific?
<uga> jhutchins: it'd be interesting if some of those terminals always worked without advanced framebuffer modes. Especially on live CDs
<Dr_Willis_> one of the first things i do on a new install. disable the splash so i can see the messages, colorize the grub menu. :) and   a few other grub tweaks
<jhutchins> Dr_Willis_: I think he considers editing text config files to be "outside the box".
<ubuntu_> hi everybody
<Dr_Willis_> jhutchins egads! the humanity of it all! - quick make an icon that launches the proper text editor  withj the file loaded. :)
<jhutchins> uga: I have no idea what you think you're talking about, traditional consoles are text-only.
<Dr_Willis_> Ive had issues with the console-framebuffer  things and some X drivers in the past. I tend to totally disable the framebuffer with nofb in the grub configs also.
<uga> jhutchins: I think I'm talking about (does that make sense? =) )  live CDs not working on some machines, and being unable to see error messages
<wesley> can you make windows transparant went they move in beryl?
<Zsolti> I have just installed kubuntu OS
<Dr_Willis_> wesley yes. You got so many options with beryl its scary.
<uga> jhutchins: for example, in gutsy, not even vga=791 works... you see a nice splash, but no console is available (gfx mode is broken)
<jhutchins> wesley: Beryl in #ubuntu-effects
<uga> works fine with the same mode in feisty
<Dr_Willis_> theres lots of gutsy issues at this time. :) - im going to wait for Service Pack 1 for it. befor i upgrade... ....
* Dr_Willis_ ducks.
<uga> jhutchins: so if there was always some console to monitor the bootup process in kubuntu, especially on the Live CDs, it'd help a lot
<jhutchins> uga: Something like that would be hardware dependent; only obtuse people would be messing with vga modes on a live CD.
<uga> jhutchins: you're calling me obtuse? not even "Safe graphics" mode works on feisty live CDs
<uga> so I am forced to use vga= modes
<jhutchins> uga: You are welcome to suggest that as a feature request at http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<kpenrose> Speaking of other (x)consoles: the console pointed to by Alt-Ctrl-F8 on my machine is the text output of the boot-up
<Dr_Willis_> cant just disable framebuffer totally eh?
<uga> Dr_Willis_: yeah, disabling splash does
<uga> Dr_Willis_: that's why I was suggesting splash-free consoles on live CDs...
<kpenrose> so if another user starts a new session - it goes to F9.
<uga> at least F10 and F12, just like other distros do
<jhutchins> uga: The live CD's work fine for the vast majority of people who use them, I do wish you would stop generalising your own problems like that.
<uga> jhutchins: I didn't say my problem is general. But it's very wideliy known that tft monitors are rather troublesome since most don't work on many sync modes
<uga> or resolutions
<jhutchins> uga: Suggesting features here, where the vast majority are users, not developers, isn't terribly effective.  It's a good way to get feedback.
<uga> jhutchins: and kubuntu isn't about those 50% percent using common PCs only, right?
<jhutchins> Oh, now we're off on the "widely known" problems with tft monitors, are we?
<jhutchins> I'm out.
<uga> jhutchins: you know, you're lovely
<uga> if something doesn't affect you, there needs no fix
<BluesKaj> genii,  so i could temporarily tar and store it on my ntfs partition and then retrieve it after the gutsy install ?
<uga> BluesKaj: in theory, if there's no bug in the ntfs module, yes ;)
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, but of course due to FS type there being NTFS in this case it will be a couple steps more to put ntfs-3g or so before making the untar
<hydrogen> nah
<genii> Before rather
<hydrogen> you could untar form a readonly fs
<hydrogen> you would just need ntfs3g to tar it up in the first place
<genii> hydrogen: Yeah, I just caught it
<genii> uga: BTW the kubuntu equivelent of #ubuntu+1 is #kubuntu-devel  you may want to bounce around ideas there :)
<uga> genii: I never got a single response there
<uga> everyone seems busy and dont' care about feedback on bugs
<stdin> speak LOUDER :p
<uga> lol
<genii> stdin: :)
<uga> I tried reporting 3 bugs so far
<uga> all related to gutys
<BluesKaj> I have ntfs-3g and ntfs-config installed
<uga> gutsy
<uga> genii: and all including fixes...
<uga> genii: I really dont' care... my machine is up and working. They'll hit their heads when people begin complaining their new Live CDs dont' work
<uga> there's many many bugs in the installer
<uga> as some say... you gotta learn walking by falling hard on the floor
<Dr_Willis_> life is full of bugs
<uga> Dr_Willis_: but some fix them, after known
<uga> and the installer is a tiny bit
<uga> of the whole thing
<stdin> uga: what bugs have you reported?
<Dr_Willis_> i got a samba issue in gutsy. and cant even find any other bugs mentioning samba problems.    but i will wait a few more weeks. :)
* genii wonders if poison--'s samba issues are gutsy-related
<poison--> nope
<poison--> usin feisty here
<poison--> did a clean reinstall of smb using root acount
<poison--> gonna test now
<poison--> sweet
<poison--> now it finds all the 34 machines
<Dr_Willis_> my issue seems very deep. accessing a windows share always times out.. instantly.. the smbfuse stuff is affected, as well as command line samba tools. and the gui samba browser stuff..  accessing the local samba shares works however. - I still need to do more testing.
<poison--> lovely
<Dr_Willis_> For all i know its the windows boxs with the problem. but they work under feisty
<poison--> well, seems a clean install usin root acount worked for me
<uga> stdin: I can't recall which I commented and which not... I know I reported the IDE problem. It works on gutsy install, but not from live CD yet. I also reported the networking bug (although I didn't find a fix back then).  Then there's bugs in the live CD's bootloader, not obbeying settings, the bootup not working in any framebuffer mode, broken lrm packages,...
<poison--> cant access my linux share tho trough samba
<poison--> lmao
<uga> stdin: also default mirrors not properly upgrading...  if it continues this way, everyoone will go nuts on the first install ;)
<uga> stdin: I guess you have found out that linux-restricted-module package keeps loading its own non-working nvidia drivers
<stdin> uga: I don't use nvidia, so I wouldn't know about that one
<uga> it keeps building and loading an nvidia module before Xorg tries to load its own. So no matter how many nvidia drivers you install, it won't work
<uga> until you unload the nvidia driver manually and load your new one with modprobe
<uga> the only solution is to remove linux-generic and linux-restricted-modules package
<uga> or changing the scripts not to do anything
<savetheWorld> just noticed this - is it normal for there to be about  4000 lines of bash functions pre-defined for user ?
<stdin> savetheWorld: probably all from bash_completion
<savetheWorld> stdin: the are bash function, al lwith _ as a leading character, on an account I just logged in as  - so no completions done
<stdin> savetheWorld: no it's a package, so you can do something like "apt-g<tab> ins<tab> pack<tab>"
<stdin> it completes commands (ie: not just files, but options too)
<savetheWorld> _vgport ()
<savetheWorld> _vgreduce ()
<savetheWorld> _vgremove ()
<savetheWorld> _vgrename ()
<savetheWorld> stdin - 181 of those, on Centos there are 4.
<Siath> Question on Audio - I have "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio" which is best to run it?
<savetheWorld> stdin: I have bash completion on both...
<Siath> In Windows it had 'reverable' in/out puts and I'd like to have that ability again with Kubuntu...
<Siath> agh - reversable.
<stdin> savetheWorld: "set|egrep '^_.*'|wc -l" gives me 182 all from bash_completion
<stdin> savetheWorld: well, except for "_" from bash itself
<Dr_willis> I hear thats doable.. but no idea how under linux. :) Siath. i got an onboard sound now on this new box. and need to look into that someday also.
<savetheWorld> stdin: these are not from bash completion.  I dont think.  there are there immediately upon login and I have the same bash completion on Cebtos where none of these exist
<savetheWorld> *centos
<uga> stdin: uhm, I can't see that "bash-completion" package. Sounds interesting
<uga> do you know the real name?
<Siath> Dr_willis - so you have a simular setup on your sound - .... which sound manager are you currently using?
<Siath> (I have no sound again - and it keeps muting everything on a reboot...
<Dr_willis> Siath,  whatever is the default. ive not had to tweak it. Yet. :)
<Dr_willis> debeting plugging in my better sound card or not. so far onboard has been ok for me.
<Siath> oh - ok - default didn't have no sound... :(
<savetheWorld> stdin: OK, found em, you ar right. :-) (but youy knew that.. :-) )
<stdin> uga: seem to be a part of the bash package
<Siath> I've considered putting my old Aureal Vortex A3d in but erm dunno...
<uga> Siath: the service alsa-utils stores values and restores then on bootup
<stdin> savetheWorld: ;)
<savetheWorld> they are from /etc/bash_completion file
<uga> Siath: check /etc/init.d/alsa-util
<Siath> uga - then I'll try that (not sure which it's using now..
<savetheWorld> 8332 lines!
<uga> > restore_levels()
<uga> > {
<uga> >         [ -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state ]  || return 1
<Siath> bash: /etc/init.d/alsa-util: No such file or directory
<uga> Siath: check for that file: asound.state
<uga> Siath: I missed an "s" at the end
<uga> alsa-utils
<Siath> This could be the issue... utils... trying that
<uga> stdin: uhm. but doesnt' autocomplete apt-<tab> ins<tab> here :(
<Siath> hey that got me somewhere - :D Thanx
<stdin> uga: do you have /etc/bash_completion? try "source /etc/bash_completion"
<uga> Siath: in theory, if you unmute the card, stop that service and start again, it should be fixed
<Siath> what's the command line to restart it.
<stdin> uga: your .bashrc or /etc/bash.bashrc has to be set to source it
<uga> stdin: thanks, you're great
<Siath> (I've already unmuted...)
<trile> help please: i'm booting kubuntu from cd and after 5min i get logon screen, it didn't ask me anything previously so i didn't even make a user. wtf?
<uga> stdin: I keep this /home for the last 5 years or so, migrating from distro to distro... :P
<linux_> hi all
<jimmacdonald> What is the GTK equiv of KDSU?
<uga> it'll have been ditched now and then or fixed, but always same
<Pitabred> jimmacdonald: gksu, I believe.  Something similar to that.
<stdin> jimmacdonald: gksu
<stdin> or gksudo both work
<yeniklasorr> How can I update kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> ssh with x forwarding isn't really all that snappy :\  i think i'd be better off running irssi under a screen session
<stdin> yeniklasorr: to what? general updates or to another release?
<yeniklasorr> general updates
<yeniklasorr> my kubuntu is not showing any update :S
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, this is almost unbearably slow :(
<stdin> yeniklasorr: go to KMenu > System > Adept   click Fetch Updates, then click Full Upgrade
<stdin> wow I said all that ^ from memory and I don't even use Adept :)
<SlimeyPete> Daisuke_Ido: try freenx?
<SlimeyPete> supposedly it's faster
<SlimeyPete> (I've not tried it)
<trile> i'm booting kubuntu from cd and after 5min i get logon screen, it didn't ask me anything previously so i didn't even make a user. wtf?
<yeniklasorr> stdin : How can you update from console ?
<stdin> trile: that's a liveCD you install from that. See the "Install" icon on the desktop ?
<Daisuke_Ido> trile: that's because you're booting *from cd*
<Pitabred> sudo apt-get update
<USMarine> trile that's normal
<CPrompt^> trile : it's a live CD yes?  it's not loaded anything yet
<trile> i don't get to the desktop!!!!!!
<trile> of course it's live
<genii> yeniklasorr: sudo apt-get update               or  sudo aptitude update
<stdin> yeniklasorr: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Pitabred> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<trile> if i try username: ubuntu it darkens the screen and get me back to logon
<yeniklasorr> ok
<yeniklasorr> When is releasing this Gutsy Gubbon
<stdin> !gutsy | yeniklasorr
<ubotu> yeniklasorr: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<trile> how do i get to install it?
<Pitabred> In October
<Pitabred> That's why it's version 7.10... 2007, 10th month
<yeniklasorr> Pitabred : oh interesting thank you :D
<trile> anyone?
<mefisto__> trile: you're using the livecd and it didn't start up with the desktop?
<trile> yes
<trile> it asks me user and pass
<mefisto__> which version livecd?
<trile> feisty
<trile> is there a way to skip live and go directly to install
<mefisto__> there's an alternate install cd
<trile> crap, it will took me a day to down it
<mefisto__> trile: you've tried more than once and it never goes to desktop?
<trile> about 5 times
<trile> as i said it goes to logon screen
<mefisto__> is this a graphical logon screen, or just text?
<trile> and what the hell are user and pass cause i didn't create one
<trile> graph
<BluesKaj> I'm doing a gutsy netupgrade - install , revised the sources list to gutsy ...hope it works :)
<Daisuke_Ido> lovely
<trile> can i use this live cd to install it and skip live pres.?
<Daisuke_Ido> uh what?
<Daisuke_Ido> skip the livecd part and just do a straight install?
<trile> yep
<Daisuke_Ido> for that you'd need the alt. cd
<uga> trile: in my own experience, it's possibly better to go straight for the alternate CDs
<uga> the safer way
<Daisuke_Ido> heya soulrider
<soulrider> hey Daisuke_Ido
<soulrider> whats up ?
<Daisuke_Ido> not much, loving the laptop (on it now, sshed to the desktop to use irssi from campus)
<mefisto__> trile: how did you burn the cd?
<Daisuke_Ido> mefisto__: he already left
<uga> mefisto__: only the channel though
<uga> he may be there if you privmsg
<Daisuke_Ido> that's very possible
<Daisuke_Ido> he's gone completely, looks like
<mefisto__> yep
<ubuntuhi> hi
<emilsedgh> !hi | ubuntuhi
<ubotu> ubuntuhi: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntuhi> can you speak german in the channel ?
<kpenrose> anyone using a 64bit only install?  I have in the past and found there were too many things missing to make it worthwhile
<mefisto__> it's the kubuntu happiness hour!!!
<Daisuke_Ido> !de | ubuntuhi
<ubotu> ubuntuhi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<uga> stdin: is it normal that when intalling kernel B, it touches menu.lst for kernel A, too? any way to avoid it?
<Daisuke_Ido> remove kernel a
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: kernel A is working and got options properly set up to boot
<uga> so I'd rather not see it go
<Daisuke_Ido> then why wouldn't you want both options in menu.lst?
<Daisuke_Ido> or am i not understanding the question?
<uga> until I test the new kernel, I'd like not to remove the older kernel and options
<uga> but installing the new kernel seems to touch the lines of the older kernel
<uga> or so I believe it did, here
<mefisto__> uga: did it create a backup of menu.lst?
<uga> oh, let me check
<Daisuke_Ido> your *best* bet afaik is to copy the lines referencing the kernel with the options you want to keep and putting that outside the "debian automagic kernel config" section
<uga> mefisto__: there's a backup, but it may be created by vim
<uga> menu.lst~
<WeeJeWel> How can I set compiz fusion as default windowmanager, so kwin doesnt even load?
<mefisto__> uga: it may have the line you want for the old kernel, or something close to it
<uga> mefisto__: oh, I restored it, it's fine now
<uga> just that it's not fun if you install a new kernel, reboot an dfind that not even your older kernel boots anymore
<jhutchins> Standard method for new kernels is to link the new files to the generic names, which are the default boot, then add specific links in the loader for when the new one rolls out.
<x_link> Hi, if I want to upgrade to Gutsy frn Feisty.
<x_link> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main
<x_link> Should I even change that repo to gutsy?
<stdin> uga: it regenerates the list, from the options in menu.lst
<Daisuke_Ido> x_link: #ubuntu+1 will help with that
<jhutchins> stdin: Those are fairly clearly commented, aren't they?
<x_link> Daisuke_Ido: Okej, but why #Ubuntu+1?
<x_link> I'm using Kubuntu.
<uga> stdin: so I need to define a default vga= so that it gets added to any kernel?
<stdin> jhutchins: yeah, even I can find my way around it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> because that's the gutsy support channel for all ubuntu flavors, that's why :)
<jhutchins> x_link: All the next-gen releases are lumped together.
<x_link> Daisuke_Ido: Ohh okej, thanks alot for your help!
<jhutchins> x_link: There is kubuntu-devel, but that's more developer chat than beta-tester support.
<stdin> uga: yeah, something like "# defoptions=quiet vga=..."
<x_link> jhutchins: Okej.
<stdin> uga: it could even be added to the "# kopt=" part
<uga> jhutchins: if you mean the menu.lst clearly sasys those optiosn will be applied to your kernels after a new one is installed, then no, it's not documented
<x_link> Thanks alot!
<uga> jhutchins: it only mentions what options do, I understood they apply to all kernels, unless otherwise specified
<uga> stdin: thanks. I'll fix those options then, uhm..
<uga> it should be noted though, that different kernels may need different options
<jimmacdonald> Ok so I had to reboot a machine that hung last night, and now when I got into my home directory (through a GUI, it doesn't show from cmdline) I have files that are named with ?'s marks. Any Idea what caused this and how to fix it?
<uga> it's not nice that all those get applied to older kernels when new ones get added
<uga> stdin: oh, thanks. reading now the kopt= option
<stdin> uga: that can be tuned to be kernel version specific, useful
<uga> yup
<jimmacdonald> anyone?
<uga> uhm... that sounds like a file system restore or so happenned
<jimmacdonald> uga: you talking to me?
<uga> yes
<uga> are those files correct, or do they look like corrupt inside?
<jimmacdonald> they are directories and there is nothing in them and they are owned by root.
<uga> uhm...
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: Files that were open when you rebooted could have become corrupted, but it's more likely the hang was due to a disk error.
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: You may want to load the smartmontools.
<mefisto__> and you can't get to your home dir from cmdline?
<jimmacdonald> yes I can get in just fine....
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: You should probably run fdisk on the partition if you haven't already, this can be done with sudo shutdown -F -r now
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: Sorry, fsck not fdisk.
<jimmacdonald> and when I go to the /home/jim from a term window I don't see them.
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: Is this a dual-boot system?
<jimmacdonald> wow... that is about as close to format c: as you can get in here....
<jimmacdonald> no.
<jimmacdonald> it's a brand new box loaded only with ubuntu but I have seen it before on my kubuntu laptop...
<uga> jimmacdonald: do you have any file like /var/log/fsck/checkfs?
<uga> it may show what happenned
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: Sorry, fsck is just filesystem check, not fdisk, not format c:.
<uga> jhutchins: thankfully, else all our disks would be... =)
<jhutchins> It _probably_ ran when you rebooted the first time, but a second run would be a good idea anyway.
<jimmacdonald> jhutchins: I know.. I was refering to the fdisk slip up. :)
* abominius bonsoir
<uga> jimmacdonald: it sounds like due to the hanging and rebooting, some files got half-written, fsck tried restoring and that's what you get
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: Well, fdisk is intelligent not to do anything you don't tell it explicitly to do.
<jimmacdonald> I am a unix admin (though I probably shouldn't admit that in here while I am asking for help)
<uga> jimmacdonald: if you check the logs at /var/log/fsck, it possibly explains it
<uga> jimmacdonald: any sysadmin that claims he knows everything, he's possibly clueless ;)
<jimmacdonald> jhutchins: all it says that it was run at the same time as the date on the files I am seeing through the GUI.
* abominius domani e' il mio compleanno, fatemi i regali
<jimmacdonald> what's curious about it is that they ONLY show in the gui.
<uga> jimmacdonald: it may be utf-8 characters
<uga> bugging the terminal
<jhutchins> jimmacdonald: ls -la might show them.
<jimmacdonald> uga: agreed... and any admin that works for me that ever said that would be immediately banned.
<jimmacdonald> hrmmm... now they show (without an -la)
<mefisto__> and the ?'s
<jimmacdonald> yup....
<mefisto__> they're still there?
<jimmacdonald> yup
* uga loves doing things like.....    touch -- -rf\ *
<uga> everyone gets scared at those =)
<uga> even the most experienced admins :P
<uga> the "what if I'm wrong..." =)
<jimmacdonald> I still get scared everytime I run rm -Rf *
<jimmacdonald> I am so paranoid about it I ALWAYS run pwd right before I do it.
<uga> that's good
<uga> I once did ./<tab>... I had missed a char... pressed enter...
<uga> and all home was gone
<jimmacdonald> ofu@#$
<uga> well 50%
<jimmacdonald> anyways... I am gonna bounce this boxen and see if they clear that way.
<uga> oh, I forgot. If anyone followed my instructions and is trying to remove the dreadful "-rf *" named file, just do rm -- -rf\ \*
<jimmacdonald> thanks guys
<uga> -=)
<stoneagepimp> I'm trying to play m4p files and cannot.  any help please
<uga> m4p?
<uga> whats' that
<uga> mp4? mpeg 4 encoded movie?
<stoneagepimp> it's like an mp3
<stoneagepimp> audio
<uga> okay...
<uga> stoneagepimp: give vlc a try
<uga> videolan swallows almost anything
<uga> even if it's broken
<WeeJeWel> guys.. can i change alt+f2 to win+r, so i can get the exec. dialog by pressing that?
<uga> win+r? that's a weird combination.... a sec though
<stoneagepimp> vlc not working
<SlimeyPete> uga: it's the combo that's used on Windows.
<WeeJeWel> uga, im used to that since i used windows
<uga> WeeJeWel: kcontrol->regional & accessibility->keyboard shortcuts
<WeeJeWel> alt f2 causes my fingers to stretch :P
<combo> SlimeyPete: what ? :] 
<SlimeyPete> ;p
<uga> WeeJeWel: under shortcut schemes, look for "run command"
<uga> and change it to whatever you please
<WeeJeWel> ill take a look, thanks!
<uga> stoneagepimp: what does "file foo.m4p" say?
<WeeJeWel> argh, it conflicts with compiz hehe
<stoneagepimp> i'm pretty new to Linux and I'm not quite sure what you mean
<WeeJeWel> now my desk zooms.. :P
<uga> WeeJeWel: oh, even better... you can switch to "windows scheme" and it's already set
<uga> like you want it
<stoneagepimp> i just want to be able to play all my music in one program
<WeeJeWel> thanks uga :)
<uga> WeeJeWel: btw, I've always wanted in windows to have alt+f2 work...
<alex__> salut
<WeeJeWel> haha
<WeeJeWel> you can actually
<alex__> je suis new sur linux et kubuntu
<uga> I didnt' know win+r either
<WeeJeWel> make a shortcut and assign it
<WeeJeWel> alex__, try #kubuntu-fr
<stdin> !fr | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<uga> stdin: je suis parle franoise, I can help french girls ;)
<uga> if that makes any sense in french, I'll have been very lucky ;)
<USMarine> je parles
<uga> argh, I always forget that there's extra letters unpronounced
<uga> and suis... (I) am... me silly
<USMarine> you said: i am speak
<stdin> uga: dsol, je ne parle pas franais :)
<uga> USMarine: yeah, thanks for the correction. Had I thought a little bit more... =)
<uga> stdin: I don't either ;)
<USMarine> i doubt you can help french girls with that french
<uga> I can read it jsut fine though
<WeeJeWel> aren't you french people getting toried of typing letters with stripes on them? =P
<uga> USMarine: geeks don't need speaking to fix boxes ;)
<uga> my best ever sysadmin would say "hello", sit, and fix it in less than 1 minute
<uga> just a single word needed
<uga> and most the times not even that, since he'd remote fix
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi there!
<uga> now... he was unable to work if I didn't close the kde session down
<uga> that was so funny... unable to work on any gui ;))
<MacZtttlkwork> I got a strange question today: I used to love Gnome Fish (though being a KDE-lover...:-O) years ago. Where can I get it again? Can it run over KDE? I have nosthalgia!! and morria!! I miss the gnome fish!
<uga> MacZtttlkwork: there was a fish applet for kde too
<uga> under kdetoys or so
<MacZtttlkwork> with those funny quotes?
<MacZtttlkwork> kfish?
<MacZtttlkwork> is it? yuhu!
<uga> no idea about quotes
<uga> yes, kfish - fish panel applet for KDE
<uga> MacZtttlkwork: if it doesn't do quotes though, feel free to add it to the pack =)
<uga> I don't think coding such a feature should be hard
<jetsaredi1> anyone have experience with bluetooth mice?
<MacZtttlkwork> uga: I will do so when I have finished learning how to program a fish :P
<jetsaredi1> I just upgraded my kernel to the 2.6.22-12 version that came out last night and now my mouse seems to have gone away
<jetsaredi1> I rebooted onto the new kernel and I can't get bluez to connect to the mouse anymore
<MacZtttlkwork> (I don't have any coding skills but things could change in a near future!)
<uga> MacZtttlkwork: it doesn't do quotes, btw
<uga> MacZtttlkwork: oh, do you know a little bit of c++?
<uga> just a little
<uga> nobody's born knowing programming a language, but it's not hard to learn. And Qt is very very well documented
<MacZtttlkwork> no I don't... and now I'm very busy with my studies but if a get some free time I'd like to learn from some good tutorial or so.
<uga> heh okay
<MacZtttlkwork> is it very hard to do yourself? I used to program in basic with microsoft's Qbasic heheheh
<jetsaredi1> eep
<uga> no, not very hard. Although I had the advantage of being taught C at uni
<uga> I learnt c++ on my own
<uga> then Qt ...
<uga> and kde
* stdin actually bought a book :)
<hsystem-x> This is not a general chat...
<hsystem-x> go to kubuntu offtopic.
<uga> there's a nice book if you know C... "thinking in c++"
<uga> uhm... true
<MacZtttlkwork> sorry
<MacZtttlkwork> Anyway the chat it's quite calm.
<vincent_> hi all
<MacZtttlkwork> hi
<uga> what happenned... konvi crashed here :/
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<rrs> hi
<rrs> anyone online??
<denise> hi i have kopete messenger and was wondering if anyone knows how to ignore people for good
<ScorpKing> no
<dasKreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<denise> im not that good with computers came from using windows xp
<rrs> hmm but you can put this in the settings of kopete
<dasKreech> denise: what protocol?
<rrs> if you right klick a user if i renember right
<denise> yes you can ignore them but they can still im you
<MacZtttlkwork> if you are using msn procotol you can do it by right clicking the contact and then selecting the option
<dasKreech> You can right cliick and go to the user properties and ignore
<MacZtttlkwork> gtg bye!
<denise> i only want to talk to people on my list
<denise> i dont want people cybering with me
<dasKreech> ICQ?
<denise> kopete yahoo
<denise> yahoo
<rrs> this is a yahoo problem
<rrs> not a kopete... you have the same problem when you use the official yahoo client
<denise> i tryed to download just yahoo because i dont need all those other ones
<rrs> you must make sure that in you yahoo account you have not activated "others may see my nick"
<dasKreech> denise: How are they finding you?
<denise> no i did not have the problem with just yahoo messenger because i could put in settings just people on my list talk to me
<denise> threw yahoo profile
<rrs> yes but anyhow you must change your yahoo profile
<rrs> then they do not see you
<dasKreech> rrs: I think she said she did
<dasKreech> assuming that denise is a she
<ScorpKing> you can stop them from seeing when you are online
<rrs> and then the setting "just user on my list" is not necessary anymore
<denise> yes im a shee
<dasKreech> Just checking :)
<rrs> my girl also told me first that this is a kopete problem as she is a windofs user
<rrs> then I changed her settings in yahoo and .... boooom.... no more  fredericos
<rrs> carlos and other latinos that wanted to meet her
<denise> ok i found it thanks
<rrs> your welcome
<mefisto__> so denise, what are you wearing right now? :P (just kidding)
<dasKreech> !women | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<dasKreech> !coc | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<rrs> but when we talk about kopete... anyone has kopete working with webcam?
<dasKreech> rrs: I do
<rrs> ah good dasKreech
<rrs> German?
<dasKreech> rrs: A german Webcam? Niet!
<rrs> lol
<rrs> sprichst du Deutsch?
<dasKreech> A little
<dasKreech> But first did you install libjasper?
<rrs> ok then english... my websphere webcam
<rrs> is not working... did you need any special steps?
<rrs> hmm
<dasKreech> I had to install libjasper-runtime
<rrs> i check
<ubuntu> hello
<dasKreech> then restart kopete
<ubuntu> please i have some problem
<rrs> yes i installed it
<rrs> if i am on the device tab it is black
<ubuntu> i am working now in the live cd
<rrs> i can select orbit quickcam
<rrs> but it shows.... nada
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: what is your problem?
<rrs> i know the webcam works with other programs
<ubuntu> my problem is : i hav make some modification on menu.lst of my linux partition
<ScorpKing> and what now?
<ubuntu> and when i restar my computer i cannot enter in linux workstation
<rrs> dasKrech your still here?
<ScorpKing> what is the error?
<ubuntu> i want you to help my to modifiy it again for restoration
<uga> dasKreech: remember... the correct question isn't "did you..?" else the answer is always "yes" of course. The correct question is "what did you do?"
<dasKreech> rrs: I don't know I never checked that setting I just went to someone and ran the webcam and they could see it
<dasKreech> rrs: have you read the webcam wiki?
<dasKreech> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<rt_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rrs> ok thanks anyway....
<uga> dasKreech: sorry, I was reading the backlog and reading the part "yes, she said she did" =)
<ubuntu> the error is : error 11 Unrecongnized device string
<ScorpKing> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dasKreech> uga: Yes!
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: can you paste the menu.lst file?
<dasKreech> rrs: can You see it on lspci ?
<rrs> you mean lsusb
<rrs> it is an usb device... yes I can see it there
<ubuntu> scorpking : no i can't
<rrs> the cam i working correctly
<ubuntu> because i dont know how to,do it
<rrs> but seems not to work with kopete
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: can you remember what you changed?
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: He's mis-typed a device label.
<ubuntu> i have just delete some name
<ScorpKing> :)
<ubuntu> like "other OS"
<jhutchins> ScorpKing: You may need to walk him through accessing the menu.list from the live CD
<ubuntu> and "Ubuntu (genirc.."
<ScorpKing> ok. will do
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: go to konsole
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i precise that i am in the liveCD bcause i cannot enter in my linux worstation
<ScorpKing> i know
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: in konsole type sudo mount /dev/hda /mnt
<ubuntu> jhutchins: your are right
* ScorpKing sip some coffee...
<ubuntu> ScorpKing: mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<ubuntu> this is the error when it tape sudo mount...
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: ls /dev/ | grep hd
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: and tell me what hd* you see.
<ubuntu> watchdog
* genii sips a coffee and ponders /dev/sdX
<ubuntu> that is the answer of the commande ls /dev...
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: ls /dev/ | grep sd ?
<ScorpKing> hiya genii :P
* genii hands a coffee to ScorpKing
<poison--> hey Scorpio
* ScorpKing accepts greatfully...
<ScorpKing> hi poison--! got samba working?
<poison--> gettin this weird erros while booting with live cd of gutsy in a laptop
<ubuntu> i see: ptysd, sda, sda1, sda2, sda3 ,sda4, sda5, ttysd
<poison--> yes, i reinstalled it with root in recovery mode
<poison--> works fine atm
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ScorpKing> ah
<poison--> now the issue is: while booting with live cd, it says my realtek 8139C+ is not correct, to try to use 8139too instead
<poison--> and stops the boot
<ubuntu> linux partition is sda3
<ScorpKing> then mount sda3
<poison--> is there any cmd to stop it from detect the lan card?
<ubuntu> ok it is all right
<ScorpKing> i have 7sec + lag sometimes. will be back if i loose the connection. :(
<ubuntu> when i tape sudo mount /dev...
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: it's mounted?
<ubuntu> yes
<genii> poison--: Can you ctrl-alt-f1 or so to a console? If yes then you can modprobe -r 8139C+ ; modprobe 8139too
<poison--> lemme check
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: kdesu /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubuntu> how to verifiy it ?? if it is corected mounted??
<stdin> ScorpKing: put "kate" in there
<ScorpKing> wait
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ScorpKing> :)
<ScorpKing> mount
<ScorpKing> lol. :P
<ubuntu> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<poison--> genii, nutin, it just freezes
<ubuntu> when it tape kdesu /boot/grub/..
* ScorpKing have 25 sec lag...
<poison--> it seems the chip is 8139cp and gutsy wants to use 8139C+ instead
<genii> poison--: I'd suggest from the alternate CD then, you can get to a busybox command prompt there for such things on consoles 2 and 3 (4 streams install output)
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: you know how to use vi ?
<ubuntu> no but nano
<ScorpKing> thanks BluesKaj.
<ubuntu> i know it
<mefisto__> you can just type sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BluesKaj> 15secs to me ScorpKing
<poison--> gonna test the OEM way then
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ScorpKing> mefisto__: i'll remember that one :)
<litb> hello
<litb> can someone of you confirm a buf i found in the logout dialog on my (non-kubuntu system) ?
<litb> they used your patch of the dialog, so i ask here
<rrs> hey guys... what webcam prog do you use?
<litb> i could then fire a bugreport against kubuntu bug database
<ubuntu> it open it but there is nothing
<ScorpKing> is there a way ubuntu can automatically recreate the menu.lst file?
<ABOMINIUS> reinstalling grub?
<ScorpKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mefisto__> does update-grub do it?
<ubuntu> how to make it
<ScorpKing> ubuntu: look at the links ^
<jhutchins> litb: It is better to file bugs with kubuntu and let the kubuntu team push them back to kde if necessary.
<ubuntu> ok what can i do to update it
<ABOMINIUS> ubuntu: CLICK on the links
<ubuntu> ok
<ScorpKing> hi der bigleon!
<blix> I have a question
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pc40> where are the files downloaded from apt-get update stored ?
<blix> can i upgrade to the latest Ubuntu version from 6.06 LTS without reinstalling?
<blix> must I create another partition?
<jhutchins> pc40: Normally they're deleted after a successful install.
<ScorpKing> pc40: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jhutchins> pc40: Or are you after the updated package lists?
<litb> jhutchins: it is not a kde bug
<ScorpKing> pc40: i think you would find apt-move of some use. take a look
<pc40> apt-get update not apt-get dist-upgrade
<jhutchins> blix: Yes, you can update.
<litb> it is a bug of kubuntus' logout dialog or the logout dialog of the patched kde here ( patch originally form kubuntu)
<pc40> the answer to my question is /var/lib/apt/lists/
* ScorpKing hides
<litb> so i wanted to confirm it is also in original kubuntu
<blix> how?
<blix> is there an easy way of doing it?
<shukty> hi, i m looking for a tutorial to setup my guardog tnx 4 replay
<blix> what's guardog?
<blix> is that some firewall?
<jhutchins> blix: It's possible to just change the repos to the new distro in your source list, then do update && upgrade, but that's a last resort; try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<uga> blix: a frontend to iptables
<uga> with a few confusing options imho
<uga> I'd rather use shorewall always
<ScorpKing> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jhutchins> shorewall's overkill for a home system.
* martijn81 uses kmyfirewall
<uga> jhutchins: uhm, home systems include lots of things nowadays ;)
<shukty> i already set up an external iptables but i wonna to use it on my guardog ..  i read somewhere u can import it from an external file ... [ my trouble it's here ]  :(
<uga> jhutchins: anyway, I used to like guarddog, but then I found some settings didn't do what I thought they did
<naxa> hi
<uga> jhutchins: especially about custom ports etc
<uga> and defaults
* ScorpKing is away... bbl
<uga> I wonder if kmyfirewall is still being actively coded
<naxa> hi! How can I set auto-login in kubuntu?
<mefisto__> naxa: system settings > advanced > login manager > convenience
<soc_> hi
<soc_> is there a place where i can set my dpi?
<uga> soc_: in xorg.conf, you can define monitor width and height
<uga> and it will calculate dpi
<uga> DisplaySize width height
<uga> This optional entry gives the width and height, in millimetres, of the picture area of the monitor. If given this is used to calculate the horizontal and vertical pitch (DPI) of the screen.
<soc_> ah ok
<soc_> because i set it in gnome to the correct 90 dpi, but kde doesn't seem to get it ...
<waylandbill_> soc_: there is a setting in system settings that can set it to 96 dpi.
<soc_> everything is too small
<lnx_> how i can install kde4 on kubuntu 7.04 ?
<martijn81> lnx_:  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php but i do not get it to work nicely
<uga> lnx_: you really don't want that...
<mefisto__> uga: where does DisplaySize go? in the "Monitor" section?
<uga> mefisto__: yes
<uga> mefisto__: full info here, btw http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/xorg.conf.5.html
<uga> btw, if you still keep the monitor's manuals, it'll possibly tell about sync frequencies, monitor size, etc
<uga> so you don't need to fiddle with values and rulers
<lnx_> uga , what is wrong ?
<uga> lnx_: kde4 isn't usable as it is. It's not meant to be
<uga> it's completely broken. Just wait till Xmas ;)
<lnx_> what is xmas ?
<uga> Christmas
<uga> end of December
<mefisto__> hehehe
<mefisto__> how do you install xmas?
<uga> lol
<uga> apt-get install xmas? =)
<lnx_> more than 3 mounths :(
<uga> lnx_: yup, but if you are a good boy, Santa will bring you a cuuute desktop in your huge sock ;)
<poison--> arghhhhhhhhh
<stdin> _if_ it's ready by then
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman you got a copy i need some help with my system again
<stdin> and that's one big "if"
<poison--> genii, no luck at all
<uga> hehe, it'll be readier than now ;)
<poison--> inst there any line i can add to boot options?
<poison--> dat disables lan card detection or sumtin
<stdin> uga: running the svn version is niiiiiiice tho :D
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  a copy of what?
<enjoi1216> it's a radio saying
<uga> stdin: I svn upped yesterday, but somebody seems to have removed the plasma kicker replacement
<lnx_> i dont want to wait , but i will if kde 4 is not so different than kde 3  . . . so its have alot new things or just some new futures has been added ?
<uga> stdin: so no that nice ;)
<enjoi1216> like they say over the raio or a cd
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  radio setting?
<uga> at least styles are fxed now
<enjoi1216>  you got ye ears on
<genii> back
<stdin> uga: all the plasma stuff is in playground/base
<uga> wb genii
<enjoi1216> it's a country joke kkathman
<genii> uga: Heh
<uga> stdin: what??? and what is kdebase meant to contain now... no kicker even?
<enjoi1216> you know like worsh them clothes
<genii> poison--: You went to busybox and tried swapping the eth drivers?
<uga> stdin: there were pieces of plasma in kdebase before, at least
<stdin> uga: yeah kicker is dead, long live plasma
<uga> some minimals
<uga> stdin: you aren't understanding... the replacement of the kicker... the plasma bar... was in kdebase
<stdin> uga: plasma itself is in kdebase/workspace but the plasmoids are all in playground/base
<uga> now it's not installed, or it's not working anymore
<enjoi1216> anyway kkathman how do i get my trash bin back on my taskbar
<enjoi1216> or back on my desktop \
<stdin> uga: they aren't "stable" enough to be in kdebase right noe
<stdin> *now
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  you want it on the desktop or panel?
<uga> stdin: I know. but the new "kicker" was, and was working before
<poison--> genii, coudnt ewven find how to go to busybox
<poison--> with gutsy alternative
<enjoi1216> either one will be fine
<uga> stdin: now not even the playground one is ;)
* genii pokes poison-- with a jagged coffeecup
<poison--> ahahahahha
<poison--> im at the boot menu atm, where do i get that box
<ubuntu> ScorpKing : it take long time !!!!
<enjoi1216> like teach me how to do it
<stdin> uga: right now, I'm running kde4s kwin and plasma on kde3x
<genii> poison--: The same as always, use alt-functionkey where in this case is f2 or f3  then "enter" for busybox
<enjoi1216> geni can you give me three wishes
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  actually you dont need a trash bin
* ABOMINIUS return = $back
<enjoi1216> yeah but help me to get it back on there kkathman
<genii> enjoi1216: You're thinking of a djinni
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  right click on your kicker panel, choose applet and choose trash
<enjoi1216> kkathman you could be a linux specialist
<mefisto__> kkathman: and how do you put it on the desktop?
<kkathman> mefisto__:  thats a big more tricky actually
<mefisto__> yes, I don't know how to do it
<kkathman> mefisto__:  but its a matter of setting a short cut to your home Trash location
<enjoi1216> ok how how to i add it to the desktop kkathman
<mefisto__> kkathman: ok I got it
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  why do you want it both places?
<enjoi1216> that way i know the other way of how to do it
<enjoi1216> no i want to learn that way in case i accidentally delete something i'll know hwo to do it
<kkathman> I hate having the trash can on my desktoip
<kkathman> desktop
<enjoi1216> and thats another thing kkathman when i installed Kubuntu it put my trash bin on the right hand side of my clock
<kkathman> yes thats the place - you can move it tho
<kkathman> trash is an applet
<cute_bettong> is it possible to get the nv driver to use openGL?
<kkathman> wonder if we have a factoid?
<kkathman> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> ahh guess not
<kkathman> heh
<jhutchins> !nvidia | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> cute_bettong: I believe you need the actual nvidia driver for opengl.
<enjoi1216> how do i move it back where it was kkathman
<enjoi1216> thats all i'm really trying to figure out
<cute_bettong> ok when you say actual do you mean  as in the driver from www.nvidia.com or the driver from the kubuntu package manager?
<hsystem-x> cute_bettong, you might actually want to install ENVY, and let him install the latest nvidia drivers for you.
<kkathman> enjoi1216: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<kkathman> I knew I had that link somewhere :)
<mefisto__> enjoi1216: right-click desktop, create new > link to location (URL). then for the url, put in trash:/
<cute_bettong> ENVY where do i get this? and will it screw up my system o.o
<mariusz> i can' use konuqeror
<Karti> Hi all, anyway I get Amorak or Kb3 to rip cds to mp3 rather than .oggs - many thanks for your help :)
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<kkathman> Karti:  really consider using ogg, its actually much better
<tatrix> 
<tatrix>  ,    ?
<cute_bettong> hsystem-x: hey where can i get this Envy app? o.o
<cute_bettong> im new to kubuntu o.o
<Karti> kkathman: I love .ogg but I'm stuck with a mp3 player that will not take them (need to use WIndows :( ) and its to burn tracks that I have paid for from CDs as its all about licencing with ITunes and Windows etc
<uga> Karti: you don't need amarok to rip CDs at all!
<kkathman> Karti:  easily fixed - burn your itunes to a cd, then reextract them in ogg format
<Karti> uga: I have cds with music on them I need to store in my central drive for safety
<uga> Karti: if you digg a music CD in konqueror, it'll show "folders" containing oggs, mp3s...
<uga> just copy and paste
<uga> no need to run amarok
<uga> it's a feature I just love in konqueror
<hsystem-x> cute_bettong, http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.7-0ubuntu11_all.deb
<jhutchins> Karti: There are a number of rippers for CD's that don't already have the digital formats on them, but are ordinary iso9660 CD's.
<Karti> kkathman: I have them in ogg to play on my PC but my portable mp3 player will only accept them in mp3 or wma. But I would rather copy them from my linux box so that they are free of their restrictions
<hsystem-x> cute_bettong, btw more info in: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Karti> uga - I just like Amorak
<uga> Karti: how can you like something you can't even spell ;))
<uga> A-m-a-r-o-k ;P
<Karti> uga: busy day at work watching computers.....at least I've got your support ;)
<kkathman> not sure how copying them from an open source makes them free of restrictions - you must be brainwashed :)
<uga> Karti: btw, dolphin does that nicely too
<jhutchins> uga: Then again, if it's a conventional music CD, none of that happens.  It's not the browsers, it's the CD.
<mefisto__> uga: dolphin does what?
<jhutchins> mefisto__: Shows him the pre-ripped files on some modern CD's.
<jhutchins> Many CD's are being released that way now.
<Karti> kkathman: Generally when they are saved to cd as Wavs all restrictions are lost but I want to take the Wav and change to MP3 on my Linux box, was hoping that it could be done in Amarok or K3b
<jhutchins> Karti: There are plugins for both, and stand-alone tools like kaudiocreator.
<uga> Karti: http://www.telefonica.net/web/ugarro/rip.png
<uga> mefisto__: ^^
<uga> jhutchins: have a check and then say
<uga> it's a conventional CD in that screenie
<uga> old feature in KDE
<jhutchins> I show "Sound Juicer CD Extractor" on my menu
<kkathman> Karti  well again, Im not sure why you want to change wav to MP3 on your linux box - change to ogg and play with a native player.  If you are making a CD that a portable disk player has to play, and it only plays mp3s then I understand
<kkathman> uga - I am struggling with what Dolphin has that Konqueror doesnt wrt file management ?
<uga> jhutchins: just enter the CD as if it were any normal CD, and it should show folders. Maybe part of kdemultimedia needs to be installed?
<jhutchins> Gee, a gui of a filetree.  That certainly proves something.  What, I don't know.
<jhutchins> uga: Or the CD has to have the filetree on it.  Many do.
<uga> jhutchins: nono, it's a kioslave doing this with any CD
<mefisto__> uga: how do you get dolphin to show two sidebars?
<uga> it's not any special CD
<uga> jhutchins: there should be some option in the sidebar for that, too
<uga> kkathman: in the kde4 version, sanity
<uga> kkathman: much more simple to understand for n00bs
<kkathman> lol
<Karti> kkathman: I want them in MP3 as they will be accessed by other PCs in the house all running WIndows Media from a networked drive
<uga> kkathman: in the kde3 version.... I can't suggest it
<kkathman> ahh maybe so...Ive looked at Dolphin, but it looks so much like Konq I couldnt see why your'd use it
<kkathman> Karti I believe that WMP will play ogg files
<uga> kkathman: one thing you'll notice is the lack of any url bar
<mefisto__> kkathman: dolphin has never crashed on me. that's why I use it.
<Karti> uga: Also I recall seeing that when I explored the cd.....*goes to look again, in the hope he's not checking my spelling*
<kkathman> uga lol well thats unfortunate for FTP kinds of things
<uga> Karti: =)
<kkathman> mefisto__:  and Konq file manager has?
<naxa> hi I have a huge problem with adept manager!
<mefisto__> kkathman: yes
<uga> kkathman: again... that's the point. konqueror is meant to do ftp, not dolphin
<jhutchins> uga: what path do you suggest to show this magick extractor tool?
<kkathman> mefisto__:  ahh ok - hmm well I never had any probs here
<uga> kkathman: don't ask me, I always liked konqui
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> yeah Konq kinda gives you that all in one thing
<jhutchins> uga: 'cause I just loaded an audio CD, and it's not mounted anywhere.
<kkathman> I dont use it as a browser tho
<naxa> i installed something, it stopped installing, i checked and there was an error so i killed adept manager and turned off computer. after that i cannot use adept manager anymore! it says i wont perform tasks, since another installation is running! what should i do?
<uga> jhutchins: in dolphin, just go to media:/ and click on the CD
<uga> a sec... checking konqui... I believe it's same
<Karti> kkathman: Not version 11 (or is it 10) that I have
<jhutchins> uga: No CD there.
<jhutchins> uga: Let me throw it in the DVD just for fun.
<uga> uh? music CDs should show up with an icon of a music CD there
<Karti> All: thanks for the pointers
<uga> jhutchins: reading as "audio CD"
<jhutchins> Interesting.  The CDR didn't do anything with it, but the DVD does.
<mefisto__> naxa: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<uga> jhutchins: http://www.telefonica.net/web/ugarro/media.jpg
<uga> that's where I click on the audio CD and get the list
<jhutchins> Dude, I can make up screenshots with the gimp.
<uga> jhutchins: dude, if you can't trust my screenies, best don't ask me
<jhutchins> I wonder if this is a DVD feature?  Hasn't shown up before on CD/CD-R systems.
<jhutchins> and like I said, doesn't happen on the CD-R drive here.
<uga> jhutchins: it's an old feature in kde. You can ask #kde-devel or even better #kde, and be sure
* ABOMINIUS return = $back
<mefisto__> uga: how do you get dolphin to show two sidebars?
<naxa> mefisto__: it says "unknown option: -o" I didn't write -o!!!
<uga> mefisto__: no idea, ask the gutsy devels
<jhutchins> Definitely doesn't happen with the CD-R.
<mefisto__> uga: ahh
<uga> jhutchins: maybe because it's rewriteable? what I showed was an original CD
<uga> not a copy
<mefisto__> naxa: the option should be -a not -o
<naxa> mefisto__: THIS is the problem! I WROTE -a !!!!!
<naxa> How could it be?
<uga> mefisto__: I really dislike kde3's dolphin anyway... kde4's is rather sane, but this thing is messy
<naxa> I'm sure that I wrote -a and definietly not -o!
<naxa> This is _very_ strange!
<naxa> Sorry for yelling...
<mefisto__> naxa: if you "up arrow" it should show you the command you typed
<kkathman> Karti:  I just played an ogg file on my windows XP box using WMP 11
<jhutchins> uga: Yeah, pressed CD ca1994, may be a problem with the CD-R drive.
<naxa> mefisto__: yes, thanks! :) I'm using linux for 5 years, I'm just not a very advanced user... I typed -a, ok? :)
<jhutchins> uga: Well, at least that tells me what "old" means to you.
<naxa> mefisto__: sorry, this was not intended to be rude, it's just my english
<jhutchins> uga: You are right, it is a current feature, at least with DVD drives.
<uga> jhutchins: old means that my 6 year old laptop did that back 4+ years ago
<uga> jhutchins: when my laptop got no DVD drive
<uga> just a CD recorder
<mefisto__> naxa: try starting adept, see if it works now
<Karti> kkathman: I tried earlier and it would not. Can't look at the moment as its updating its music files and folders
<mefisto__> naxa: your english is fine. relax :)
<uga> jhutchins: P3 1Ghz 256MB ramn
<kkathman> Dont know what the differences would be...Im on Win XP SP2 with WMP 11
<uga> definetely not new ;)
<uga> KDE3 feature though, not KDE2.x
<Daisuke_Laptop> kkathman: something not working?
<naxa> mefisto__: Oh, I now! I mistyped but not the -a thing, but i typed "-configure" and not "--configure"! This gave me the strange error with -o somehow.
<kkathman> I just copied an .ogg file from /usr/share/sounds
<Karti> naxa: Just don't let uga spell check it......... ;)
<naxa> mefisto__: I corrected it, everything is fine, and adeptm. works.
<kkathman> Daisuke_Laptop:  nah on my system it works fine :)
<naxa> Karti: :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> because WMP11 isn't exactly a shining example of how to code a piece of software.
<uga> Karti: lol. I only spellchecked Menarok =)
<Karti> lol
<kkathman> Daisuke_Laptop:  Karti doesnt seem to be able to play .ogg files on his WMP, and I can just fine
<mefisto__> naxa: it was reading it as options -c, then -o, then -n, etc. but it stopped at the "o" option
<uga> Daisuke_Laptop: isn't that *11 thing the m player in Windows Blind?
<jhutchins> old == 4 yrs, got it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> huh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> Windows Media Player 11 is the latest incarnation of Satan
<uga> jhutchins: lol, no, older than 4. My laptop is at least 6, and I began coding kde3 a little earlier than that
<uga> so I'm sure by the time I got this laptop the feature should be in
<kelevra> hola
<jhutchins> kde3 == old, yeah, got it.
<uga> jhutchins: it is old
<Karti> Daisuke_Laptop: Is Satan on the medibuntu repo ;)
<kkathman> Daisuke_Laptop:  Well this all started when Karti said he had to have everything in MP3s to play on his Windows box
<Daisuke_Laptop> kde 3.0 may be old, kde3 isn't.
<Daisuke_Laptop> then let him use mp3s :)
<uga> jhutchins: kde 3.0 was released 2k1
<uga> it's almost as old as Win 2k ;)
<BluesKaj> hmm, trying to install a deb and i get this error:   line 1: `!<arch>'
<Daisuke_Laptop> bad architecture?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<Kachna> what cpu do u have?
<Karti> Daisuke_Laptop: He like .oggs but anything as long as he can listen to Adam Ant *ahh memories*
<waylandbill_> Adam Ant? Someone is dating themselves.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i much prefer XTC
<waylandbill_> including myself. :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> but that's just me
<naxa> ok... if i downloaded virtualbox.deb, how can i make kubuntu install it and search dependencies? I can install with dpkg -i but it wont download dependencies
<Daisuke_Laptop> naxa: gdebi (or whatever the kde equivalent is)
<kelevra> hola alguien de de mexico
<Daisuke_Laptop> !es | kelevra
<ubotu> kelevra: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Karti> waylandbill_: Ahh who can forget Sgt Rock!
<uga> Daisuke_Laptop: is there any mexican specific chan? he was asking for mexican people
<Daisuke_Laptop> !mx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope
<uga> heh
<RainDrop> hi i need help whit making a connection to the internet in Kubuntu 7.04 (dont know wery whel english )
<akillah> RainDrop,where u from?
<RainDrop> romania
<uga> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<uga> woah! =)
<RainDrop> :D
<uga> I didn't expect that channel
<akillah> damn......you guys all from Romania!!!!!!!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> no
<Doctor_Nick> i need to revert back to alsa 1.13 from 1.14
<Daisuke_Laptop> but there is a romanian channel
<Kachna> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<akillah> ahhhha....I see now hhhuh....
<uga> okay, lemme check... I'm sure one is missing
<Kachna> mmm
<uga> !eu
<BluesKaj> anyone know what this is ?: ./application.deb  line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline ./apllication.deb line 1: `!<arch>'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> heh
<uga> I knew ;)
<mefisto__> uga: what language were you trying for?
<akillah> so...all u guys kubuntu users??!
<uga> mefisto__: euskara (basque)
<uga> lang code = eu
<Daisuke_Laptop> nah, i'm actually a windows loyalist here to spread fear, unrest, and dissent
<Doctor_Nick> if i remove ubuntu-minimal, it wont actually remove anything, right?
<Doctor_Nick> since it's a meta package
<akillah> Daisuke_Laptop....... so u some kind of devil or something!!!! ))))))))))0
<Daisuke_Laptop> correct, but since it's a meta-package, there's no point in removing it :)
<naxa> thank you bye!
<Daisuke_Laptop> akillah: i was kidding
<Doctor_Nick> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah, but this stupid thing mandates the removal of it for some reason
<akillah> I knew it
<Daisuke_Laptop> then you're removing something that ubuntu-minimal depends on
<Daisuke_Laptop> which may not be the best idea
<Doctor_Nick> i need to downgrade back to 1.13
<Doctor_Nick> my alsa installation
<akillah> hey guys,I have a question,what's up with that compiz-fusion,is it stable?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would be it
<Daisuke_Laptop> in that case, you should be alright
<mefisto__> !eus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's...  eh, it's not bad
<Daisuke_Laptop> i haven't moved to it yet
<Doctor_Nick> Daisuke_Laptop: now it's making me uninstall everything that uses alsa
<Doctor_Nick> aka everything
<mefisto__> !baq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> Doctor_Nick: then don't do that
<akillah> Daisuke_Laptop,you movin from beryl or compiz?
<Daisuke_Laptop> there is a way to force installation of a certain version, but i don't know how, exactly
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's a little beyond me
<Daisuke_Laptop> akillah: compiz (in gnome)
<akillah> did somebody use ubuntu 7.10? And I didnt understand - is there kubuntu 7.10?
<Kachna> hey,how can i disable that fsck on startup? it takes almost a week :/
<Kachna> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Kachna> any way to skip it on each boot please? O:-)
<gon> !lime wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lime wire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gustavo> regarding chroot, when i have to add a module to the service, where do i install it? /chroot/service/usr/local/service or /usr/local/service  ?
<rance> does anyone have any experience with vmware reboot problems on kubuntu?  the modules that vmware needs are not able to be reloaded after a reboot, must reinstall/reconfigure inorder to have modules rebuilt
<Kachna> gustavo: when U'r chrooted U'r like in your system, so no /chroot
<gon> !frost wire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frost wire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mefisto__> Kachna: it shouldn't do it on every boot
<rance> shouldnt skip fsck on each boot
<uga> mefisto__: funny... ubuntu-eu exists...
<Kachna> mefisto__: well it does :/ even if i reboot cleanly(well,i ever do)
<gustavo> Kachna: okay, i install it normally then, no need to worry about /chroot , is that right?
<uga> mefisto__: but it points to http://www.ubuntu-eu.org/
<uga> mefisto__: europe =)
<Kachna> gustavo: should be :-)
<rance> fsck will also recheck file systems ever X reboots or Y days whichever comes first
<gustavo> Kachna: okay, thanks :D
<Kachna> rance: it would be allright,if it X wasn't 1 here :P
<poison--> !lan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> !!network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<poison--> !realtek
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realtek - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> lol
<poison--> argh
<uga> !ethernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<uga> LOL
<poison--> eheheheh
<poison--> hell, hate when i cant boot live cd
<poison--> :(
<rance> Kachna: are they ext3 partitions?
<mefisto__> Kachna: see info tune2fs, the -c and -C options
<rance> mefisto beat me to it
<Paracropolis> Hello. I am wondering if this how-to would work on a new fresh install of Kubuntu 7.04 and is there any other things I must install before trying it. This is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<rance> you can tune them
<uga> poison--: can I help? what's the issue for not booting?
<uga> I had several nightmares with non-bootable live (rather dead) CDs
<Kachna> rance: one is fat32, that's the one which takes a week to proceed
<rance> Kachna you might need to change your /etc/fstab file
<rance> read man fstab
<rance> and then sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Kachna> well thought there's nothing about fsck in fstab :P
<Kachna> however
<poison--> uga, i get a msg after i select "Start or install Kubuntu"
<poison--> when detecting lan
<rance> depends on the fs and what options are available
<Kachna> i think I could better make that partition ext3 as i don't need it to be fat32 anymore :P
<poison--> it say: "8139cp is not 8139C+ compatible chip, try 8139too driver instead"
<uga> poison--: do you know the message? possibly dhcp client times out, or so?
<uga> ah...
<Kachna> => reboot to new kernel and gonna backup all the drive on the new one :-)
<rance> cool
<uga> poison--: strange, that's a very common realtek net card
<poison--> yep
<uga> wasnt' there an option to tell the kernel what modules to load from the boot line?
<uga> I believe there was
<uga> either for the kernel or for the initrd, not sure
<uga> but I'm sure there was a way...
<poison--> well, i can edit the boot line, but what should i add to stop the detection?
<rance> there is , there is also a modprobe.conf file that lists modules to force load at boot
<ScorpKing> Paracropolis: is this what you're looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty
<uga> poison--: possibly if you loaded 8139too, the rest wouldn't even load
<poison--> i didnt load anything, cause i dont even know what to do
<poison--> :D
<uga> rance: but this is a live CD, not a startup
<Paracropolis> ScorpKing: Thank you for that. I think it is what I have been looking for.
<poison--> im trying to install gutsy on a new laptop i received today to test
<poison--> TwinHead laptop
<poison--> nice one too
<ScorpKing> Paracropolis: np. i have the same card. :P
<Paracropolis> :D
<wesley> what the super button on the mouse?
<uga> poison--: ugh, maybe installing feisty first would be easier
<uga> and then updating
<poison--> i did, same error
<poison--> even tried knoppix
<poison--> same error
<wesley> hey guys wich button is the super button
<mefisto__> poison--: you mean the feisty and knoppix livecds failed to boot?
<poison--> yes
<poison--> and gutsy
<uga> mefisto__: all live CDs seem to use similar initrd systems... all of them failed the same way on my desktop too
<uga> either all boot, or none
<uga> poison--: http://ubuntu-unleashed.blogspot.com/2007/08/howto-customize-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd.html
<poison--> it should exist some cheat code to disable the lan detection
<uga> poison--: it explains how to create a custom live CD with ... guess... the realtek 8139 driver ;)
<poison--> lol
<wesley> guys what that super button? in beryl to take  a screenshot you have to use control super and button1
<uga> " There are some laptop owners having problems booting the LiveCD due to driver problems..."
<uga> "Extract the 8139too.ko.2.6.20-16-generic file, copy it to the live folder and rename it to 8139too.ko ."
<uga> heh
<mefisto__> wesley: the one between ctrl and alt ?
<uga> poison--: the other possibility is possibly using the alternate install CDs
<Daisuke_Laptop> is there a reason nfs should be broken?
<poison--> damn... it even is for the same laptop
<poison--> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> apparently it works okay from the host side
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i cannot mount nay nfs shares from this laptop anymore
<Daisuke_Laptop> any*
<uga> poison--: now, report the issue, and if you are listened, feel lucky
<uga> as I tried several times...
<Daisuke_Laptop> bad fs type or bad superblock on <share>
<uga> poison--: point them to the solution too. And hope for somebody to implement it before gutsy is out ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> wesley: for beryl/compiz, "super" is the same as "meta" or "windows"
<wesley> okee but what that button one? does someone if there a compiz fusion manager like beryl manager?
<Daisuke_Laptop> button1?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mouse button one.
<wesley> left or right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<Daisuke_Laptop> left
<Daisuke_Laptop> the first one
<uga> wesley: type "ccsm"
<Daisuke_Laptop> the one you click
<uga> but it's not as nice as beryl's
<Daisuke_Laptop> fixed it
<Daisuke_Laptop> somewhere in the upgrades, nfs-common and portmap got removed >_>
<wesley> is ccsm the compiz fusion manager like beryl manager?
<Daisuke_Laptop> as was just said, it's not as nice as beryl's
<wesley> but can you change to kde with it because some program to watch tv or video dont like 3d
<sangers> hello
<uga> wesley: yes
<uga> wesley: c.c.s.m.=Compiz Config Settings Manager
<wesley> okee do i need to remove beryl ?
<uga> no, actually I suggest you to keep both
<uga> as I ended up running beryl back ;)
<wesley> okee
<wesley> i will try it one time hope i dont blow up this time because i got al programs i like
<uga> wesley: the problem with compiz is it doesn't seem to like using aquamarine
<wesley> I dont like aquamarine
<wesley> I use emerald slatehorn glass
<Ace2016> i like emerald, it seems like the best one, plus there are more themes
<uga> oh well. beryl-manager can handle both compiz and aquamarine then...
<wesley> yes but i should not run compiz fusion with beryl manager
<jhutchins> uga: I think some distros may have had that auto-rip feature turned off because the rippers weren't stable enough.
<Red_Tear_> hi
<Red_Tear_> i got a new system on a new hdd...
<uga> jhutchins: oh, maybe
<s4nt> hello
<Red_Tear_> what do i have to copy to get my wallet?
<AirstrikeIvanov> !webcam
<PhinnFort> Red_Tear_: look in .kde/share
<AirstrikeIvanov> no ubotu?
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wesley> lol my webcam is supported but kubuntu likes my tv card more
<ScislaC> So, I am running Ubuntu Gutsy and want to install KDE4 Beta2 (and do not have KDE3 installed currently)... should I still go for a variant of the kde4-beta2 instructions in the Topic to get it going?
<Red_Tear_> ok thanks PhinnFort
<ScorpKing> Red_Tear_: .kde/share/apps/kwallet/
<ScislaC> or is there a different recommended method for my setup?
<Red_Tear_> ok and how do i start kwallet now?
<ScorpKing> Red_Tear_: i think it's kwalletmanager
<Red_Tear_> yes, thanks
<ScorpKing> np
<ScorpKing> i think Akregator times out before it gets the feeds. i haven't received any news for the last four days. is there a way to set the timeout to a longer period?
<poison--> uga, script socks, but i get an error
<poison--> lol
<uga> ouch
<poison--> rocks* even
<poison--> think i need to extract the iso
<poison--> damn
<wesley> theres no ccsm
<uga> wesley: it's a separate package, maybe you don't have it installed
<kkathman> need to install it
<kkathman> hehe
<uga> wesley: compizconfig-settings-manager
<poison--> Rebuilding initrd... chroot: impossible to change root dir to edit: Afile or dir dont exist
<poison--> mv: objectiv `extract-cd/casper/' exists, but is not a dir:
<poison--> Done
<wesley> uga: i got that one but that not a manager like beryl manager
<uga> what do you mean... not in system tray?
<uga> beryl manager works with compiz too ;)
<kkathman> wesley:  well it does the equivalent of what beryl-manager did for beryl
<uga> except it won't run ccsm
<uga> kkathman: I think he means it doesn't go to system tray like beryl manager did
<kkathman> there are many more things to control with ccsm
<uga> kkathman: if you can find out the window sorting tool for me.. =)
<uga> it was easy in beryl
<wesley> yes i mean that
<kkathman> uga well thats true, theres a icon you can get to do that, but it didnt work for me
<uga> on this one, it only sorts desktops ;)
<kkathman> uga window sorting?
<wesley> i got am64
<uga> yup
<uga> move mouse to corner, and scales all windows and sorts them
<kkathman> uga you mean switcher ??
<uga> so that you can see them
<kkathman> uga yep its called SCALE
<uga> oh,  asec...
<kkathman> just enable it, then set the place you want to touch
<uga> I was enabling expo, which does similar, but not same
<kkathman> the name's a bit misleading
<kkathman> also worth a try is shift switcher, uga
<uga> okay, done
<uga> kkathman: indeed, I thought scale was the zooming tool ;)
<mefisto__> wesley: you can edit the kmenu to put icons in the systray
<kkathman> uga yeah there are TWO zooming plugins :)
<wesley> yes but can i switch then to kde windows manager
<uga> what on earth is the "super" key, though =)
<uga> winders? =)
<kkathman> wesley:  your "windows" key on the left side if you have one
<mefisto__> wesley: I don't know. maybe not
<uga> or some keyboards now come with a <S> superman sign? =)
<kkathman> on mine it says "start"
<uga> kkathman: ah, cheers... lets see
<wesley> you can switch to windows manager with the windows key?
<kkathman> course you can make those triggers anything you'd like
<uga> oh heh, cool, but complex combination to start =)
<kkathman> uga I changed shift switcher to my "menu" button
<uga> who's the guy that decides these letters =)
<uga> must be rather insane finger user ;)
<kkathman> uga I think they just put some in, and leave it to you to make the final determination
<kkathman> I dont like super E for expo lol
<kkathman> but I use the shift switcher rather than expo
<uga> yeah, but some usable defaults  wouldnt' be bad
<kkathman> well super E for expo isnt bad
<kkathman> I mean its intuitive, but its a bit awkward
<poison--> anyone using vmware to run kubuntu?
<zewb> DCC SEND linuxusershaveneckbeards 0 0 0
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@c-98-194-204-178.hsd1.tx.comcast.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> people, call ops on that!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<poison--> LOL
<uga> kkathman: it'd be logical if you could switch pages with the mouse too... visual stuff with keyboard needs isn't good
<kkathman> good reaction stdin  :)
<kkathman> you were on top of it before I could do a !ops :)
<siegmundt> moin
<poison--> uga, i was right, need to extract the damn iso
<kkathman> uga you can
<stdin> kkathman: had to do a double take that :p
<poison--> :D
<poison--> worked now
<uga> kkathman: buttons and screen edge are disabled for "next window and previous window"
<kkathman> uga check the viewport mouse switcher
<uga> uhm
<kkathman> that will let you use your mousewheel to rotate the cube
<uga> nonono
<kkathman> oh you just wanna point?
<uga> kkathman: I mean switching windows in that shift switcher
<poison--> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<uga> you need to use the kb after entering the mode
<poison--> need free space
<poison--> lmao
<uga> poison--: I feel your pain
<stdin> english, brendonw_ and mortici_: you seem to be vulnerable to an exploit that resets your connection, please see this page to correct this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<kkathman> uga oh yeah I agree - thats why I made it the "menu" key on my keyboard - that key is right next to the right alt key...handy
<poison--> damn... runing kubuntu with vmware, never though i would need more than 12GBs
<kkathman> uga then I set the reverse direction to that right alt + menu :)
<poison--> brb
<kkathman> unfortunately its a little slow I think
<Daisuke-Ido> it can't possibly be that tough to write a gui app that's merely a frontend to a script, can it?
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman you got a copy
<uga> kkathman: previously I had mapped all my mouse buttons to do switching etc. I'll have to reconfigure
<Daisuke-Ido> input area "here'
<Daisuke-Ido> s your file"
<kkathman> Daisuke-Ido: qt + python :)
<Daisuke-Ido> and a bunch of options, logically arranged
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  copy of what?
<uga> kkathman: that's what is so bad about beryl, compiz etc. They are unable to keep some standards working
<enjoi1216> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> that's what i'm saying, it shouldn't be difficult
<enjoi1216> it's like a radio talk
<uga> so no matter how many times you configure, next upgrade your settings are gone
<kkathman> uga yah but yanno tradeoffs I guess
<kkathman> hehe true
<enjoi1216> kkathman how do you explain the undefined love for linux
<kkathman> uga interesting I can login as kubuntu or ubuntu and they use different settings files, so there must be a file somewhere you could keep
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  how do you define love--- an age old question :)
<ScorpKing> nite everyone.
<cloakable> Has anyone here got a working kde4 install?
<kkathman> uga I would think that those ccsm settings would need to be user specific also
<stdin> cloakable: define "working"
<dappermuis> yes, working is extremely relative
<dappermuis> especially when it comes to beta software
<stdin> especially with KDE4
<kkathman> uga since I sign on as the same user, but the ccsm setttings are different, that means its got to be in a kde config or gnome config file somewhere
<stdin> it may work but not work :p
<dappermuis> stdin: do you know when the last update was made to the gutsy kde4 packages?
<enjoi1216> the love for linux
<cloakable> stdin: doesn't have two big blobs featuring 'could not create widget'
<cloakable> :P
<stdin> dappermuis: when the beta2 was releases
<jhutchins> dappermuis: gutsy is on #ubuntu+1
<enjoi1216> where at do you live kkathman
<stdin> cloakable: that is a "working kde4 install" well done :)
<enjoi1216> like do you live in the u.s.
<dappermuis> cloakable: if you want a kde4 which "works" a bit better then you'll need to check out from svn
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  North Texas
<stdin> and even that doesn't work well
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  around the Dallas Metroplex area
<dappermuis> hehe, i started checking out but got fell asleep which it was doing the qt-copy stuff
<enjoi1216> goodnight i guess you are one of them Southerners aren't you
<dappermuis> and then never got round to getting the other stuff
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  nah Texans dont really relate to southerners too well
<cloakable> stdin: How well is not well?
<stdin> dappermuis: use the kdesvn-build script, you just start it and it goes checks out then build and installs it
<enjoi1216> i wouldn't say that because you are the southn
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  We really dont share alot of the same history - Texas has a different heritage
<enjoi1216> yah but still though
<enjoi1216> i mean people down there have a southern accent
<dappermuis> stdin, really? where can i get it?
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  thats a myth
<stdin> cloakable: it's extremely unstable
<enjoi1216> kkathman i've heard in Texas you pour sand out of your boots
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  like anywhere else, you get your speech from your surroundings
<cloakable> stdin: Worse or better than ME? :P
<enjoi1216> i wouldn't say that because i knew a girl that was from Texas that was a sweeth southern lady
<wesley> it doest work good compiz fusion i will stay by beryl
<stdin> dappermuis: http://kdesvn-build.kde.org/
<stdin> cloakable: hmm, hard to tell :p
<kkathman> wesley:  you give up too easily
<enjoi1216> and i'll tell you what i would have liked to do a lot more things to her but i won't bring that up in the room since this is a clean chatroom
<kkathman> wesley:  there is a really good compiz-fusion install page that just about never fails
<dappermuis> stdin: thanks
<stdin> cloakable: if you want to see what it's like on the bleeding edge (and have a fast connection), go for it
<wesley> where it is i got a dutch one and if it updates emerald then emerald ist useable in beryl
<kkathman> wesley: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<jhutchins> kkathman: Now that is seriously funny - a web page devoted to only the newer ways compiz can fail.
<enjoi1216> kkathman i have a new linux idea
<kkathman> jhutchins:  hmm well it works very well for me on my system
<soulrider> join ##C++
<soulrider> oops
<enjoi1216> kkathman what do you think if Unix like have you had a chance to play around with apple or Free BSD yet
<enjoi1216> like anything that is Unix based
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  yah Ive played with most of the OS's in the world, and some that you probably havent heard of :)
<kkathman> but I wont say I've hit them all at the same intensity
<enjoi1216> well like what? tell me i'm always for Operating System exposure.
<enjoi1216> like teach me some things kkathman
* stdin runs cat enjoi1216 > #kubuntu-offtopic
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  thats a pretty open topic isnt it?
<enjoi1216> well the thing is that i'm fixing to continue my programming classes
<enjoi1216> i and continue with college
<enjoi1216> becuse i am trying to get all of the operating system exposure that i can get a hold of
<enjoi1216> no not really kkathman i'm just curious of what all else operating system wise that you know of that is out there because i'm just trying to learn
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  well, I concentrate at the moment in various forms of Windows, Unix, and Linux (FreeBSD is really linux they just dont want you to think it is)
<kkathman> lol
<wesley> i hope those sources are better
<Daisuke-Ido> since when is any flavor of bsd linux?
<kkathman> ohh lord one of those "purists"
<kkathman> geez
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm just sayin'
<wesley> guys do you wanna see my amv's who i did create in kdenlive
<wesley> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIeEair9p2k  This the best one i created with kdenlive
<dudeicles> how do I edit fstab in kedit with sudo access?
<Chousuke> dudeicles: use kdesu
<Chousuke> from the terminal
<dudeicles> k
<stdin> or from the Run dialog
<Chousuke> ie. kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<wesley> guys what do you think of my amv?
<kloplop321> can somebody help me with setting up dual screen on Nvidia?(yes I saw the guide on ubuntugeek, but It wouldn't let my Xserver boot up, so I undid the changes)
<dudeicles> I have to log out to make what I changed in fstab go into effect right?
<Chousuke> dudeicles: no
<dudeicles> man I really need to learn all these commands
<Chousuke> they're helpful
<dudeicles> so what could I do to make the stuff in fstab work?
<Chousuke> what did you edit there?
<dudeicles> mounts
<Chousuke> so then mount them
<dudeicles> it's easier to let fstab do it.
<dudeicles> LOL
<dudeicles> :P
<Chousuke> fstab doesn't mount anything
<stdin> kloplop321: see http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<Chousuke> fstab is just a place where you can specify mounts so they're easier to mount with mount or other tools
<dudeicles> right
<Chousuke> I suppose KDE might automount some things if you relogin
<dudeicles> let me see
<dudeicles> brb
<Chousuke> but you should be able to do that with konqi too
<stdin> KDE won't mount anything from fatab
<stdin> oh well, he'll find out soon enough :)
<kloplop321> thanks(will check out)
<kloplop321> how do I know if I have Xinerama or whatever? or is that the default Xorg server that comes with Kubuntu 7.04?
<firstInstall> i was needing some help on my ethernet configurations
#kubuntu 2007-09-25
<dudeicles> well the drives didn't mount
<dudeicles> I think it's becasue of my folder rights for them
<dudeicles> how do I cahnge that?
<dudeicles> man i'm typo king today
<dudeicles> lol
<Kachna> what a command is to format a partition to ext3 ?:/
<dappermuis> mkfs.ext3
<dappermuis> though i wouldn't advise you do it if you're not 100% sure of what you're doing
<Kachna> well,i made a full backup
<Kachna> and now wanna convert a partition from fat32 to ext3, so i should "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda5"?
<stdin> "man mke2fs" will help
<dappermuis> Kachna, that looks about right, but do what stdin said and check the manual
<Kachna> just reading man mkfs
<Kachna> k thx guys
<dappermuis> np
<Kachna> k done :-)
<dappermuis> everything run smoothly?
<Kachna> yep
<parsnip> hi all
<dappermuis> lo parsnip
<parsnip> is there any way to add up the HDD space usage of a particualr file extension in a folder
<guest83174837284> anyone know how to repeat video on mplayer?
<parsnip> lo dappermuis
<kkathman> guest83174837284:  click the play button
<stdin> guest83174837284: "-loop 0"
<dappermuis> parsnip, by that you mean find out how much space is used by a certain filetype?
<parsnip> dappermuis: yes
<parsnip> dappermuis: png to be precise
<dappermuis> parsnip: hmm...not too sure, filelight might have that feature - dunno though
<parsnip> dappermuis: i'll start looking there
<dappermuis> :)
<BluesKaj> pngs are small pics usually of application icons
<parsnip> dappermuis: cheers man
<dappermuis> parsnip: :)
<parsnip> dappermuis: just finished my lates project, add a pic of ALL my albums in the albums folder so that i can make the folder look like the album ini konqueror
<diskonnected> hi people
<dudeicles> hi
<diskonnected> can somebody help me figure out how to do the mount command so i can mount a windows partition as RWX for all users?
<diskonnected> i tried to do it in system settings but it doesnt let me write to it; and i can only view the files as root for some reason
<stdin> diskonnected: you need to install "ntfs-3g" to write to ntfs
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | diskonnected
<ubotu> diskonnected: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<diskonnected> im pretty sure i did install that
<diskonnected> i read that somewhere yesterday
<stdin> and you need to use ntfs-3g as the tyoe when mounting
<parsnip> dappermuis: http://s16.photobucket.com/albums/b27/shadoweater/?action=view&current=screen.png
<stdin> type*
<diskonnected> hmm
<diskonnected> ok i shall try that..but will that fix the root access problem also?
<stdin> diskonnected: something like "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /windows -o umask=0000"
<diskonnected> thats what i type to mount drives?
<stdin> diskonnected: something like that yeah, you have to replace "/dev/sda1" and "/windows" to what your using
<stdin> diskonnected: the "umask=0000" is the important part as permissions go, it sets all uses to full access
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: working on your laptop? :p
<Daisuke_Ido> no, desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> laptop's connected though, and apparently with an orphaned screen session...
<stdin> joined when _Working did
<TameLion> Daisuke = ex-UKC?
<diskonnected> Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean. Choose one action:
<diskonnected>    Boot Windows and shutdown it cleanly, or if you have a removable
<diskonnected>    device then click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the Windows
<Daisuke_Ido> eh?
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste | diskonnected
<ubotu> diskonnected: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<diskonnected>    taskbar notification area before disconnecting it.
<diskonnected> Or
<diskonnected>    Run ntfsfix version 1.13.1 on Linux unless you have Vista.
<diskonnected> Or
<diskonnected>    Mount the NTFS volume with the 'ro' option in read-only mode.
<diskonnected> thats what it said stdin
<denise> hi i just got amarok and i have my music playing but dont know how to random play
<diskonnected> sorry about that
<TameLion> Daisuke: nm.. thought I recognised your nick
<stdin> denise: Mode > Random  and pick the type
<diskonnected> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38502/
<denise> whrees mode
<stdin> diskonnected: you either need to run "ntfsfix" on the partition or, if that still doesn't work, use windows to scan the disk
<denise> its off
<stdin> denise: next to Playlist and before Tools
<Daisuke_Ido> here's a question... say i have a massive music collection and i'm using amarok to reorganize things.  it does a great job, but leaves orphaned empty directories all over the place
<denise> i found it but its shadded
<diskonnected> i deleted windows; the drive im trying to mount was just for storage..
<blackneo> hi all
<Daisuke_Ido> is there an easyish way to find all empty subfolders and delete them?
<diskonnected> ill get ntfsfix tho
<blackneo> hi all!
<Daisuke_Ido> and i have a teensy case of the munchies, brb
<blackneo> diskonnected, im sure yo need to restart in windowd 2 times
<stdin> diskonnected: if you deleted windows, copy everything off it and reformat it as ext3 or FAT32 then copy everything back. NTFS support still isn't 100%
<TameLion> denise: you can't select 'tracks' or 'albums'?
<blackneo> ntfsfix dont work fine
<denise> no in mode the play modes are shadded
<Daisuke_Ido> so...  no takers
<denise> cant click them
<denise> i made a play list
<blackneo> =)
<TameLion> hmm.. you should be able to select random even if you're not playing anything
<denise> oh its playing
<blackneo> diskonected?
<blackneo> try to -o force the mount for backup then format the drive in ext3
<TameLion> denise: which version of amarok?
<denise> its playing them one by one
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke-Ido- should be able to do that in just about any scripting language. I'm sure you can do it in bash script, but I don't know it well enough to help
<denise> the old one
<Daisuke_Ido> Dragnslcr: that's what i figured, but i don't know any well enough either :)
<denise> sorry came from using windows xp
<rose> hey everyone
<TameLion> denise: help -> about amarok
<blackneo> whats wrong denise?
<denise> ok
<denise> i just got amarok because my brother has it and its not doing ramdom play
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: erm, "find /path/to/search -type d -empty -exec rmdir {} +"  all gone :)
<denise> i never tryed the help thing
<Daisuke_Ido> ...really
<blackneo> menu mode/random
<denise> maby that will help
<TameLion> blackneo: her options are 'greyed out' ..?
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: you have to be kidding me.
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: that finds directories that are empty and removes them, and "rmdir" will only remove empty directories just to be sure
<Daisuke_Ido> once again, i've managed to make something easy into something complex :)
<blackneo> O_o options grey?
<blackneo> lol =)
<denise> ok my brother just came on line i will talk to him
<denise> see if he can help too
<stdin> Daisuke-Ido: there's probably an "easy" way with a GUI, but that the way I use :p
<blackneo> maybe config files corrupted
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: i consider what you just mentioned to be the "easy" way
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: even better :)
<blackneo> try to apt-get purge amarok then reinstall sudo apt-get install amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be great to put in a maintenance script to be run once in a while
<denise> my brothers better at computers then me hes on the mailing list to awser questions
<blackneo> mine works fine, i think theres a corrupton on some config files
<blackneo> okay denise, good luck! =)
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: I run it every now and then, I'm always making tmp/temp/test etc directories and forget all about them
<TameLion> time for me to sleep.. g'nite all o/
<Daisuke_Ido> i already got rid of extraneous images and other files hanging out on the music drive
<blackneo> bye all!
<blackneo> im going to sleep
<blackneo> ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz
<Daisuke_Ido> odd
<Daisuke_Ido> it seems that these 'empty' directories weren't.
<Daisuke_Ido> just contain a .directory file
<stdin> "find /path/ -type f -name ".directory" -exec rm {} \;" will take care of those, they are used to store information about the directory, like the icon and stuff
<Daisuke_Ido> that did it quick
<Daisuke_Ido> yay, i'm back down to just two of me :D
<Biovore> thats way to many of you :-P
<BluesKaj> don't forget the anime character Daisuke_Ido got his nic from , so there are 2 of you anyway :)
<hydrogen> stdin: -delete is much nicer an arguement to find
* kkathman likes anime :)
<Daisuke_Ido> same, obviously :)
<ElecNinja> Gurren Lagann ftw
<stdin> hydrogen: -exec gives finer control
<hydrogen> stdin: which you don't need for what you are doing.
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a matter of good practice
<hydrogen> thats not good practice
<hydrogen> spawning a zillion subshells
<hydrogen> or processes
<hydrogen> is not good practice
<stdin> then use the + at the end, 1 command :)
<hydrogen> right.
<hydrogen> but -delete is a better option
<Daisuke_Ido> + for you
<stdin> why?
<hydrogen> because it doesn't spawn an external process at all
<Daisuke_Ido> don't make others' minds up for them
<stdin> hydrogen: how do you know? it may just call rm
<hydrogen> stdin: its also a whole lot clearer as to what its going to do
<Daisuke_Ido> exec rm
<Daisuke_Ido> that's pretty clear
<hydrogen> exec rm {} +
<hydrogen> is a whole lot of foo that is find specific
<hydrogen> where -delete is pretty obvious
<stdin> to each his (or her) own :)
<hydrogen> either way, -exec rm {} \; is most likely the wrong way, -exec rm {} + or -delete are probablyh about equal
<stdin> there is no "wrong" way, just not the way you'd do it
<hydrogen> fine
<hydrogen> is probably the less good way
<hydrogen> now theres proper english
<hydrogen> !
<stdin> but you know for sure that -delete doesn't just call rm?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> which is why I said rm {} + and -delete are probably about equal
<stdin> but -delete would be per file
<hydrogen> hm
<Daisuke_Ido> well, i'm getting somewhere
<Daisuke_Ido> if i can get my music into some semblance of organization, i'll be happy
<Daisuke_Ido> and it will be easier to back up, too.
<navets> how can you convert a mp3 file to a wma file?
<Daisuke_Ido> better question: why would you want to?
<mayeco> lool he is right
<Daisuke_Ido> but if you must, soundkonverter will do it (if you have the right codecs)
<navets> i need to do it for a alarm when I am using the kontact calendar
<stdin> and kontact only takes wma's now? wow
<Daisuke_Ido> the kontact calendar will take a wma, but not an mp3?
<Daisuke_Ido> sir, i'm afraid i'm going to have to call shenanigans
<navets> it wont take any of my mp3 files
<navets> doesn't even see them
<stdin> if it won't take mp3 then there's no chance it'll play wma
<navets> well here is what the filter says it should take
<navets> Wav Files\n*.mp3|MP3 files\n*.*|All files
<navets> but i dont know why it wont take my mp3 files
<Daisuke_Ido> do you have mp3 playback installed?  codecs and whatnot?
<navets> Yes, I listen to mp3 songs through amarok
<stdin> navets: well done!! you've found a bug. congratulations :)
<navets> haha noooo not a bug
<stdin> navets: seems to be a malformed filter line
<navets> any way to fix it
<navets> or report it
<stdin> you should report it yes, but you can just type in the name of the mp3 instead of clicking it
<stdin> it should give a completion list too, so you don't have to type blind
<navets> i just erased the filter
<navets> it fixed the trick
<stdin> navets: file a bug here tho https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+filebug
<navets> ok
<stdin> make sure to state the version of kubuntu, kde and kontact. all that stuff bug fixers love :p
<kkathman> sure wish the devs would fix that compizcore versioning error - tired of looking and seeing I have "one update" lol
<kkathman> course I guess they got other things to do
<Jucato> bug??!?! where!?!
* Jucato gets the insecticide
<stdin> in kdepim (kontact)
<ElecNinja> How do you change the settings for programs so that it uses the Open Sound System instead of Alsa?
<kkathman> ElecNinja:  you dont want to
<kkathman> OSS has been deprecated
<stdin> Jucato: the file filter for an audio reminder is set to "Wav Files\n*.mp3|MP3 files\n*.*|All files"  and the "\n" are in the filter not added by me :)
<Jucato> System Settings -> Sound System I think
<Jucato> stdin: ooh let me see
<Jucato> korganizer?
<ElecNinja> Well, Alsa doesn't work on mine for some reason
<ElecNinja> It works fine in the beginning, but then it just stops working.
<kkathman> ElecNinja:  honestly I'd research and make it work
<Jucato> stdin: hahah! that's funny
<ElecNinja> I'll see then.
<kkathman> ElecNinja:  could be you dont have your sound card as dev 0
<ElecNinja> And to check that?
<kkathman> ElecNinja:  I forgot what I did, but I had the same problem - its a cli command that sets your sound card to the default 0
<Jucato> stdin, navets: reported in KDE already http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146648
<ElecNinja> So do you have any recollection of the commands? Or some info?
<cute_bettong> is there a way to get amarok to use something other than xine?
<cute_bettong> it conflicts with a program i use and makes it so amarok cannot find any audio drivers becasue there in use
<Ch1ppy> hey, I need a way to force my box to renew it's DHCP lease, even though the current lease is technically valid... can anyone help me out there?
<Chandler_> I'm having a problem installing baghira from Adept. I tried compiling from sources, but I'm an absolute newb to linux in general and when i got a compile error, I'm pretty much lost at what I should do
<Chandler_> can anyone help me please?
<kkathman> Chandler_:  install from repos - much easier :)
<dudeicles> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Chandler_> I tried it won't show up.
<Chandler_> it says it's installed but, I dont' know where to go after that
<Jucato> Chandler_: System Settings -> Appearance -> Style
<Jucato> then Window Decoration also, I think
<Jucato> that's where you should go after installing Baghira
<kkathman> Chandler_:  sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<kkathman> or aptitude whichever pleases you
<Chandler_> Jucato: Thanks ^_^
<kkathman> ohh he cant see it once installed - oops I misunderstoof
<kkathman> stood
<Jucato> :)
<kkathman> thought he might couldnt find it in the repos
<dudeicles> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ch1ppy> hey, I have opera set as my default browser, but I'd like it so that if I clicko n a link it opens said link in a new tab -- is this possibe?
<kkathman> Chippy shure - you need to set it that way in Opera first
<kkathman> then I think you can just right click on the link and it will ask to open in the default browser
<mefisto__> does anyone use kalarm or have it installed?
<Ch1ppy> kkathman: any idea where that preference is?  I couldn't find it :S
<kkathman> Chippy hold on a sec I'll get it
<Ch1ppy> kkathman: awesome, thanks a million
<kkathman> Chippy  I think tools - preferences - advanced
<Ch1ppy> kkathman: I've looked all over that, still no luck :S
<kkathman> I dunno it works for me I just right click and click open link in browser and it goes to Opera and a new tab
<Ch1ppy> hm, alright
<Ch1ppy> I will look around
<Ch1ppy> thanks
<kkathman> Chippy you set opera as the default browser right?
<Ch1ppy> kkathman: si
<kkathman> Chippy what is it doing now?? anything?
<mefisto__> can anyone get Kalarm to play mp3 files? I get no sound from mp3s in Kalarm.
<ardchoille> Aptitude is nice: sudo aptitude upgrade hold kxdocker kxdocker-data
<mefisto__> could someone please try getting Kalarm to play an mp3? let me know if it's working?
<stdin> mefisto__: how exactly are you trying to play it?
<radius> mefisto__, works on this end - using gutsy though
<radius> mefisto__, kalarm 1.4.14 on kde 3.5.7
<ardchoille> Wouldn't you have to tell kalarm to play the mp3 via a mp3 player?
<radius> nope
<ardchoille> Something like "xmms music.mp3" ?
<radius> just set an alarm and use the mp3 file
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Well, inorder to play mp3's wouldn't he need libxine-extracodecs?
<mefisto__> I can play mp3s, it's just Kalarm that won't play them
<enjoi1216> hey kkathman are you still in this room
<bigdaddy> does anyone here have btnx-config-0.2.0.tar.gz? PLEASE I keep getting a corrupt download
<bigdaddy> does anyone here even know what that is?
<Daisuke_Ido> is it in the repos?
<bigdaddy> Daisuke - you talking to me? If so, no it is not in any repos that I can find
<Daisuke_Ido> what is it?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it could well be corrupt on the site
<bigdaddy> It is a GUI for configuring mice
<bigdaddy> http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/
<bigdaddy> I know it is supposed to be easy to do manually. But I am not kidding that I have been up doing this for 24 hours with no luck
<bigdaddy> this is my last hope for a mouse that works
<Redblade> how do you run a shell script text executable?
<Jucato> Redblade: go to the directory where the script is, make sure it's executable, then type "./filename"
<atlfalcons866> how can i have kbuntu hibernate itself after a certain amount of time
<stdin> atlfalcons866: click on the power manager icon and choose Hibernate from the 1st drop-down list then set a time
<atlfalcons866> where is that
<Redblade> "cannot stat `/tmp/.divx/include/*.h': No such file or directory" how would I fix that?
<stdin> atlfalcons866: you see the battery icon?
<atlfalcons866> im running from desktop
<stdin> in the system tray
<atlfalcons866> what is the app called
<stdin> it's started by running guidance-power-manager
<atlfalcons866> ok
<mefisto__> how do you hibernate from command line?
<stdin> mefisto__: I think "/etc/acpi/hibernate.sh" should do it
<mefisto__> thanks stdin. there's a few other related scripts there too
<stdin> lost of confusing things in there :)
<mefisto__> looks mostly related to specific laptop hardware? volume, play buttons, screen brightness, etc
<stdin> yeah, acpi = Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<Redblade> "cannot stat `/tmp/.divx/include/*.h': No such file or directory" how would I fix that?
<stdin> Redblade: helps if you say what that error is actually from, otherwise how can anyone help?
<mefisto__> non-existence of files or directories can be fixed by existence of files or directories ;P
<Redblade> just trying to install a program
<stdin> mmk, maybe ask the people who make it
<drif> what's causing applications (when lost focus) to auto-minimize itself into a sole titlebar? bit annoying..
<Redblade> cp: cannot stat `/tmp/.divx/include/*.h': No such file or directory
<Redblade> that's just what it says
<stdin> ask the people who make it, there's no way for anyone to diagnose that
<Redblade> ok
<morphinex> can anyone recommend a program to do simple image editing?
<morphinex> in other words, not the gimp
<morphinex> I just need to crop some images and gwenview can't seem to do that
<stdin> Krita is the tool for you :)
<morphinex> sweet, thanks
<Redblade> what about "jre-6u2-linux-i586-rpm.bin" how would I install that?
<stdin> you don't. you use the packages from ubuntu
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<morphinex> If ooo 2.3 going to get packaged for ubuntu?
<stdin> using 3rd party installs means we don't know what it did and it's very difficult to support
<stdin> !info openoffice.org-core gutsy | morphinex
<ubotu> morphinex: openoffice.org-core: OpenOffice.org office suite architecture dependent files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0~rc1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 36060 kB, installed size 109848 kB
<morphinex> heh
<morphinex> But I want it now ;)
<morphinex> Actually, I tried to install it following the instructions on some webpage and it seems to have hosed something
<stdin> then upgrade to gutsy now :p
<morphinex> apt-get is throwing me an error about it
<stdin> apt is your friend. if you love it, it will love you back
<stdin> ^ random quote of the day ^
<morphinex> hah
<morphinex> it says...
<cute_bettong> is there a way to make amarok use a diffrent engine than xine? o.o
<morphinex> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<morphinex>   openoffice.org-onlineupdate: Depends: openoffice.org-core01 but it is not installable
<stdin> ugg, remove whatever 3rd part repository you added and do "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-kde"  and hope that fixes it
<stdin> if not it get's a bit more complicated
<morphinex> actually, I did apt-get -f remove openoffice.org-onlineupdates
<morphinex> That fixed it
<Redblade> linux would be the best os if it just weren't so hard to install
<stdin> people install things from random people and wonder why things break :p
<morphinex> I knew exactly why it broke ;)
<mefisto__> it's easy to install from repositories
<Redblade> what are repositories?
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mefisto__> Redblade: ok, that's why you think it's hard to install things
<Redblade> nice
<Redblade> probably
<waltercool> my alt+tab have dissapear... how can i enable it again?
<freewillmachine> Hey, guys. I was in here a while ago. I was having, and still am having, a problem locating the sun-java6-jre/bin/whatever package/s
<freewillmachine> all my repositories are enabled
<freewillmachine> is this a common problem, or is there something specifically wrong with my sources.list file?
<freewillmachine> I'm on feisty,
<hsystem-x> and yo uare trying to install java?
<hsystem-x> and you are* , sorry
<stdin> freewillmachine: on amd64?
<waltercool> someone know how enable again alt+tab?
<stdin> waltercool: do you have window borders?
<waltercool> stdin: yes
<stdin> waltercool: are you running compiz/beryl?
<waltercool> stdin: For now, no
<freewillmachine> no, I'm not on 64
<mefisto__> freewillmachine: did you type: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin ? or use adept?
<freewillmachine> I used apt-get
<freewillmachine> should I try adept?
<freewillmachine> I've tried before, but it doesn't turn up
<stdin> waltercool:  then make sure System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Keyboard Shortcuts  has alt-tab set in there
<hsystem-x> will do the same, they both synaptic / adept use apt-get
<Redblade> do peple use beryl?
<stdin> freewillmachine: you're sure you have multiverse enabled ?
<freewillmachine> yes, in fact everything is enabled :P
<hsystem-x> freewillmachine: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list   make sure the only commented deb are the cdroms...
<hsystem-x> then update sources.
<waltercool> stdin: Wow... thanks, i have selected KDE with 4...
<waltercool> stdin: Many Thanks :)
<freewillmachine> I'll try your suggestion, hsystem-x
<waltercool> stdin: Maybe someone have changed that in my pc xD
<freewillmachine> cdroms?
<stdin> waltercool: gremlins at work :p
<waltercool> stdin: hahahah :P
<stdin> freewillmachine: what package are you searching for, it should be called "sun-java6-jre" for the JRE
<freewillmachine> I think I'm looking for the JRE
<freewillmachine> yeah, definitely
<freewillmachine> and I've had this problem before
<freewillmachine> I just can't seem to find the package
<stdin> it is there, ubotu can prove it :p
<stdin> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6176 kB, installed size 14148 kB
<freewillmachine> maybe something wrong with my sources.list?
<freewillmachine> everything is commented properly
<freewillmachine> all enabled
<hsystem-x> check you sources.list as i mentioned before, in the terminal or konsole write kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> freewillmachine: after you changed the sources.list did you run "sudo apt-get update" to update the package list?
<freewillmachine> yeah
<freewillmachine> is there somewhere I could get a sort of standard sources.list file for feisty kubuntu?
<hsystem-x> then when the file open freewillmachine, check all the lines that start with deb or says deb, commented ones must look like: #deb
<freewillmachine> "yeah" as in, I did "sudo apt-get update" and I did open the file with kdesu kate
<Redblade> do peple use beryl?
<Redblade> or compiz
<hsystem-x> be sure that only the first ones, that says cdrom are commented.
<stdin> freewillmachine: there should be one in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<hsystem-x> the nsave file, update
<stdin> Redblade: I'm sure some people do
<Redblade> so no one here does?
<stdin> !source-o-matic | freewillmachine, or use this
<ubotu> freewillmachine, or use this: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mefisto__> freewillmachine: or if you start adept, then from the adept menu, manage repositories, you can make sure everything you want is enabled.
<stdin> Redblade: probably some people here do too
<Redblade> well do you use it?
<freewillmachine> mefisto - yeah, I've done that
<freewillmachine> but sourcomatic looks promising
<freewillmachine> and I've opened /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<freewillmachine> comparing...
<mefisto__> freewillmachine: don't forget to update again after changing sources.list
<freewillmachine> maybe something went wrong when I upgraded
<freewillmachine> my disc is from dapper
<freewillmachine> all you need to do is sudo apt-get update then upgrade then dist-upgrade, or is it more complicated?
<freewillmachine> I think it is, and I look very much a fool right now :P
<mefisto__> freewillmachine: you also need to cross your fingers
<mefisto__> dist-upgrades have been known to be less than trouble-free
<jessen> hello
<jessen> i have a quick question about akregator -- when i click a link in the feed to take me to an external website in a new tab... is there a way to get the tab to close on a middle click?
<jessen> i've configured konqueror to do this, and i thought the browser for akregator was just konqueror...
<mefisto__> jessen: I have a question. how did you get konqueror to close tabs on middle-click?
<jessen> lets see... http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Hidden%20configuration
<nkayhan__> I'm having a problem with my usb floppy drive.  I think I need to mount it, but don't know how.  Please help.
<jessen> you can also edit files in ~/.kde/share/config/whatever
<beans> cat /dev/zero > /dev/null
<stdin> beans: ??
<freewillmachine> Thanks a lot guys
<freewillmachine> for the first time ever on kubuntu, I actually got sun-java6-jre
<freewillmachine> I'M THE KING OF THE WORLD :P
<hsystem-x> nice :)
<freewillmachine> see you when I next run into trouble
<stdin> enjoy the memory hog that is java :)
<Jucato> dont mind stdin :P
<stdin> no one ever does :(
* stdin goes an sulks 
<Jucato> hehe
<stdin> I know what will cheer me up, kwin composite :)
<stdin> sooo Kool < the 'K' is for KDE
<stdin> the Kool Desktop Environment
<Jucato> lol
<Zombine> So.... why do I have to hit space after hitting my apostrophe key and how can I turn that off?
<Jucato> it's no longer Kool.. it's just K
<stdin> bah I say, bah
<Zombine> Anyone care to hazard a guess?
* stdin has never experienced that
<Jucato> dead keys
<stdin> if they are dead, how do they work? :p
<Zombine> Not really... if I hit ' then I can hit certain other keys and get other synmbols, Space gives ' s gives  n gives  etc
<Jucato> compose key then
<Zombine> How do I disable this?
<Jucato> hm.. I don't know the real term. but if the keyboard layout is set to US international, I think that's what happens
<Zombine> Ah.  Is there a US without the International I can select in xorg.conf?
<stdin> "us" should be that option i guess (as I don't have a US layout)
<Jucato> hm.. System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout
<Jucato> I hvae keyboard layouts disabled
<Zombine> Know where the GNOME equivalent is?
<stdin> I think the people in #ubuntu would
<Jucato> uh oh :)
<Zombine> That would make sense...
<Zombine> in xorg.conf, it has these lines:
<Zombine> Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
<Zombine> 	Option		"XkbVariant"	"intl"
<Zombine> can I just call xkbvariant an empty string or whatever?
<Jucato> just remove the Option XkbVariant
* Jucato doesn't have that
<Zombine> Now I reset.
<[Relic] > any gfx program with an auto rename function?  digital camera starts with same numbers every time it is cleaned out  :)
<Zombine> It it will work nicely and I'll feel good :D
<Zombine> or* it will...
<Jucato> it will work? haven't tested it?
<Zombine> It did in fact.
<Zombine> '''''''''''''''''''' ""
<Zombine> :D
<Jucato> :)
<Zombine> Thanks for helping dudes
<Jucato> [Relic] : not sure of an autorename, but there's KRename for batch renaming...
<Zombine> Well, I'm gonna sleep now.  And tomorrow, god willing I will try to install Wine.
<stdin> "sudo apt-get install wine"  done
<Zombine> [Relic] : Doesn't the rename command in bash let you do that with some wacky Perl expression?
<[Relic] > gwenview you have to keep hitting lots of buttons  :(
<Jucato> Zombine: he did mention he needed a graphical app
<Zombine> Oh... wasn't paying attention :\
<Jucato> [Relic] : there's a batch rename plugin for gwenview if you install kipi-plugins
<Jucato> actually it's for gwenview and digikam
<[Relic] > when you load the USB link the camera pops up to a gfx window too
<[Relic] > Jucato, command line only by the looks of it
<Jucato> [Relic] : what is command line only?
<[Relic] > it don't work in what pops up you need a shell open
<hydrogen> what doesn't work?
<Jucato> what does?
<[Relic] > rename seems to be shell only can't auto rename from any of the navigation tools like the open in new window gives you
<hydrogen> the kipi rename plugin for gwenview on the other hand...
<Jucato> hm... KRename... Kipi-plugins for Gwenview/Digikam
<Jucato> none of those are command line only
<Jucato> er.. none of those are command line apps at all
<[Relic] > nothing I can find works in normal directory to directory transfers
<[Relic] > guess I should just install wine and use an old ACDSee 3x version to speed this up
<Jucato> you have tried krename? or the batch rename *graphical* tool provided by kipi-plugins?
<hydrogen> theres also gwenrename
<hydrogen> which one would assume is related to gwenview
<rance> I need some help with my kubuntu install, its almost brand new 7.04, ive installed vmware, a host of apps, and then started installing alternative codecs for playing things like windows media player files etc... ever since i cant sucessfully play a cd, kaffiene doesnt generate an error message but freaks out and logs me out of my session, and amarok says it cant find the cdplayer
<Dr_willis> rance,  this is vmware server you are using?
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<rance> Dr_willis: yes, it is vmware server
<[Relic] > krename errors out and doesn't rename anything
<Dr_willis> rance,  adjust the server settings/virtual machine. where thers no cdrom drive for the vm perhaps.
<rance> ok, but vmware doesnt have to be running for my kubuntu audio problem to show.
<[Relic] > and the gwenview plugin requires a creation of an album which last time I tried kept fouling up the dates
<Dr_willis> rance,  i dont see how vmware really can be  causing the probmlems at all to be honest with ya.
<rance> I dont think it is
<Dr_willis> rance,  of course i never play audio cd's other then to rip them to disk
<rance> I think its the restricted format stuff
<Dr_willis> cd audio dosent have any restricted stuff i thought.
<Dr_willis> could always isntall all the codecs and so forth and see
<rance> lemmy try ripping a cd to hd, and creating a music repository and see if that works
<megatog615> Anyone know a tutorial for installing and running KDE4 on Gutsy?
<Dr_willis> i would say hit google and the gutsy support/forums for that
<Dr_willis> given the issues im having with Gutsy at this time.... :) kde4 is way Down my list of things to worry about
<rance> ok, I think I found the problem, thaNKS
<hydrogen> I'd also say hit the gutsy channel
<Dr_willis> Bah! :0 they dont know much in there.. heh heh.. :)
<Dr_willis> They are all too busy saying 'look at my leet desktop'
<megatog615> ...What channel would that be?
<Jucato> gutsy = #ubuntu+1
<hydrogen> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> megatog615: have you see the topic ?
* Jucato inserts an "n" in there
* hydrogen wonders where
<Jucato> between "see" and "the" :)
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> i get it!
<stdin> "have you see n the topic" ? that makes no sense Jucato
<Jucato> I didn't mention inserting a space :)
<Paxton> Well I guess it would be best to ask a question here, since I'll probably be using Kubuntu. Although I doubt there's any difference
<hydrogen> "have you see nthe topic"
* stdin waits for the question to materialise
* megatog615 says no
<Paxton> Fair enough. I thought it was just a bunch of urls
* megatog615 tries desperately to find something related to "the topic"
<Paxton> I'll go there.
* stdin thinks megatog615 should type /topic
<megatog615> you cant make me do it!
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 --- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<stdin> megatog615:  there, now you have to read it  :)
<megatog615> Oh, I've seen that
<intelikey> stdin
<stdin> see that last link, the one with "KDE 4.0 beta 2" by it
<intelikey> megatog615
<stdin> intelikey
<Jucato> intelikey!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* Jucato now goes and leaves
<intelikey> Jucato
<NickPresta> intelikey, where have you been? I havent seen you in days? :)
<intelikey> NickPresta hiding out under the mask of _2  ?
<NickPresta> intelikey, ah. I wasn't aware you were one in the same.
<intelikey> i is.
<stdin> anyone with "root@" or "UN-root@" is always intelikey :p
<intelikey> just decided to get compiled and become _2   :)
<NickPresta> heh.
<intelikey> well the UN-root is probably true.  :)
<megatog615> intelikey
<stdin> ooh, have you seen...
<stdin> !rootirc
<ubotu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad - use !sudo instead
<megatog615> Sorry I had to say it back
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> actually you can tell which box i'm on, by whether my IRC-USER is set to root or UN-root  heh
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> I was kind of thinking
<eean> my friend is in a Hinduism class and her professor sends her Word documents with Sanskirt characters that don't show up
<eean> and wtf are you doing here hydrogen
<eean> :P
<Gazza> love
<hydrogen> how much do you think would break if I s/root/owner/ in etc/passwd
<Gazza> simple
<intelikey> hydrogen isn't that normal ?
<Gazza> done
<intelikey> :)
<eean> anyways, any thoughts on how to install Sanskrit characters?
<hydrogen> ttf-devanagari-fonts - Free TrueType fonts for languages using the Devanagari script
<hydrogen> matched a search for sanskrit
<hydrogen> so its probably a good place to start!
<eean> ahh cool :)
<intelikey> hydrogen lots would break,  but many things would be unaffected because they don't read $NAME they read $UID
<hydrogen> intelikey: mm.. would be an interesting adventure
<hydrogen> as people could bruteforce away at my root account all they wanted!
<intelikey> already been there.    best fix for brute force on root is  passwd -dl root
<stdin> best fix is "/etc/init.d/ssh stop"  ^ that's the 2nd best :)
<eean> well I already have devanagari-fonts installed. :| installing ttf-tmuni. I suspect it might be some Microsoft Word crappiness
<intelikey> but that's not the security hole on ubuntu systems.   imo    it's the root jr. account that is the security hole.
<stdin> but you have to find that account first
<intelikey> stdin heh or listen=<$LAN>  in the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf  maybe  :)
<eean> lol there's a Sanskrit Ubuntu translation. fucking language geeks.
<Jucato> !language | eean
<ubotu> eean: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<intelikey> yours wouldn't be stdin would it?    or tarance or tsimpson   or something like that ?
<stdin> intelikey: helps if you can spell my name :p
<hydrogen> eean: i'd assume that msword doesn't know anything about unicode (as its not a microsoft standard!) so you may have to deal with encoding issues as well
<stdin> intelikey: stdin on _this_ box, but not on my outward facing box
<eean> well if they don't use unicode for sanskrit being mixed with latin characters, what would they use/
<hydrogen> I dunno, I be tits somewhere in the openxml standard though!
<intelikey> right.   but the point is that if you irc with your user name   they know what the root jr. account is...
<eean> heh
<hydrogen> "Encoding as handled as it was in word 3.0"
<hydrogen> I dunno eean
<stdin> intelikey: true
<hydrogen> is it a font issue or is it a kword/ooo-cant-read-it-issue
<eean> well they show up as boxes
<stdin> intelikey: I always disable my port forward when I have no intention of accessing ssh outside of my lan anyway. helps if the user doesn't make them selfs a target
<hydrogen> have you tried the age-old-fallback of importing it to google docs and seeing if it renders properly? :)
<intelikey> thus my IRC-USER=root   kinda kills that.   but more than that ssh is only listening to the 192.168.*.*  and the box is nosuid  and the root account is locked.    NO I'M NOT PARANOID !
<stdin> what's that behind you!! :p
* intelikey sets ingore *!*@*    to keep people from seeing him
<hydrogen> oh my
<CoderForChrist> howdy
* intelikey wonders why it got so quiet all of a sudden...
* hydrogen thinks this is a good time to leave
<intelikey> CoderForChrist what can we do for you?
<CoderForChrist> ...is it me?
<CoderForChrist> well...nothing at the moment...mainly just here to listen
* dsmith_ has a question...why won't OO install 
<dsmith_> :/
<stdin> isn't OO.o pre-installed in *buntu ?
<dsmith_> yea, 2.2
* dsmith_ wants 2.3
<stdin> I think we've found the problem then
<dsmith_> i uninstalled 2.2 and attempted to install 2.3
<dsmith_> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<stdin> uhmumm
<stdin> and I'm guessing it didn't go well
<dsmith_> dpkg error
<dsmith_> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<dsmith_> Errors were encountered while processing:
* hydrogen really hopes that was done in an ftpfs mounted ubuntu mirror
<hydrogen> right
<Harrowed> dsmith_: Use the PASTE feature
<hydrogen> no don't!
<hydrogen> use the nopaste feature
<Harrowed> :D
<dsmith_> lol
<CoderForChrist> lol
<dsmith_> http://ftp.sunet.se
<hydrogen> anyways
<dsmith_> thats why I downloaded it
<hydrogen> the problem is
<Harrowed> Black Hole Sun.. Wont you come.. And wash away the pain! *lament with me!*
<hydrogen> you are trying to install a gutsy deb on feisty
<hydrogen> and thats not gonna work
<dsmith_> ummm
<hydrogen> !enter < hydrogen
<dsmith_> oh schnit
<stdin> dsmith_: besides the aspect of installing unsupported software = no support for said software, which you know about (or do now). what have you tried to resolve dependencies ?
<Harrowed> Gutsy = 'the bomb! :D'
<dsmith_> usially if there are dependencies it will tell me and I just add those to my list
<dsmith_> never ever have any issues
<hydrogen> as in: very-likely-to-xplode-and-forget-that-your-comptuer-has-multiple-processors yes
<dsmith_> but what hydrogen says explains to me why
<stdin> dpkg is not apt
<stdin> dpkg doesn't download dependencies for you, that's why apt was invented
<dsmith_> aye
<_2> i do wish i could fix my isp....
<dsmith_> oh wait
<hydrogen> and apt is ugly... thats why aptitude was invented
<dsmith_> it did update my headers...
<dsmith_> hmmmm
<hydrogen> and people are afraid of consoles.. thats why synaptic was invented
* dsmith_ wonders if I just hosed my machine
<stdin> dsmith_: please don't tell me you added a gutsy deb source???
<Harrowed> dsmith_: If you used the hose... You did worse then hose it.
<hydrogen> and gnome is a piece of word-i-cant-say.. thats why kynatpic through adept was invented
<hydrogen> and adept is horrid.. which is why we ar estill using dpkg/apt
<hydrogen> theres history for you!
<_2> hydrogen don't tell me you run aptitude in interactive mode (ncurses mode)  ???
<hydrogen> _2: no no no, it was all a cyclical march to allow me to bash as much as I could
<kkathman> hydrogen:  i think you are being a bit negative and too harsh to be honest
<dsmith_> stdin: http://cjf.se/wiki/index.php/Applications_for_Linux#OpenOffice  scroll part of the way down to Open Office
<dsmith_> thats what I did
<hydrogen> 0h my
<hydrogen> that explains lots
<Harrowed> BBL! Going to brow beat a Computer Store salesman :D
<_2> ok.   sorry just notised the and apt is ugly... thats why aptitude was invented <<< and almost fell out.
<hydrogen> you should have appreciated the later ones!
<_2> yes.
<kkathman> and actually that discussion should probably be in offtopic
<hydrogen> no way
<hydrogen> it was on topic at the time
<hydrogen> its just now off topic
<stdin> dsmith_: did you follow all the instructions?
<hydrogen> as we continue to discuss it
<kkathman> maybe you could take it there then :)
<dsmith_> down to number 8 yes
<kkathman> its an easy shift to #kubuntu-offtopic
<dsmith_> what I thought was weird was it updated my headers
<hydrogen> I'm fairly sure that modern deb's are built with a toolchain a bit newer than the one feisty has
<hydrogen> kkathman: i've said all I need to say!
<_2> hydrogen and anyone over a mile high is banished from the kingdom !!!
<kkathman> good thanks :)
<kkathman> _2 no, its just better discussed in the offtopic channel of course ;)
<_2> kkathman was a quote from 'allis in wonder land'
<hydrogen> speaking of alice in wonderland and offtopic
<kkathman> Actually Alice
<_2> sorry i should have html tagged it.
<hydrogen> I got a spam email with a line from alice in wonderland in it
<dsmith_> douglas_ a man after my name
<kkathman> and Through the Looking Glass
<hydrogen> I was quite impressed
<minerale> what's the name of the virtual package that represents the kde desktop in kubuntu ?
<hydrogen> kubuntu-desktop
<_2> minerale ^   but there is a   kde meta package too
<dsmith_> there's 3 levels
<hydrogen> hrm
<hydrogen> a eewbuntu-desktop is sure to be next!
<stdin> well, that's the 1st time kwin's killed X on me
<minerale> I have ubuntu, gnome, I would like to have kde available as my gdm option when I login --- kde or kubuntu-desktop -- which one is it?
<_2> stdin beta ?
<stdin> minerale: kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> _2: well, svn actually
<_2> alpha
<hydrogen> epsilon
<stdin> _2: will the compositing effects enabled, it is sweet tho :p
<hydrogen> beta alpha gamma - The linux fraternity!
<_2> hydrogen we were not speeking geek.
<savetheWorld> "BAG"?
<_2> or is there an R in that ???
<hydrogen> I think it can be spelled either way these days
<_2> ah,  ok.
<_2> hmmm mike has a remote to control his connection
<_2> -:- SignOff mike: #kubuntu (Remote closed the connection)
<dsmith_> so in unknownly attempting to install gutsy ver. of OO, would that wreck anything?
<_2> CoderForChrist i asked eariler,  although i doubt anyone saw it cause my modem reset.   "if your nick has merrit, what language do you code in?"
<stdin> those packages you downloaded are poor quality
<dsmith_> stdin: ok
* dsmith_ will jsut wait
<stdin> I mean, packages that conflict with themselves??
<dsmith_> :)
<dsmith_> thats what happened yes
<stdin> I didn't install them, just looked at them. I wouldn't want to install them after seeing them
<stdin> just remove all openoffice.org* package and install the ones in the repos
<dsmith_> thats what I am doing now
<stdin> and tell the packages to RTFM :p
<dsmith_> heh
<_2> i have a totally broken   apt   it seems that  libc6 conflicts with every package that is installed.  and you can't remove libc6 so the only solution is remove all the other packages      do you wish to continue [Y,n] ?
<stdin> whoever made those needs to be shot
<dsmith_> ok I'm back to square one
<dsmith_> thanks for all the assistance
<_2> so seriously anyone want to examine the situation with apt and the conflicting libc6  ?      if not that's fine i don't have a lot of interest in fixing that box really...
<_2> oh and i should mention it's hoary and thus not supported any more...
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> wow
<kkathman> lol
<dsmith_> why so old?
<stdin> _2: I'm just wondering, how was libc6 upgraded if it breaks everything?
* kkathman remembers upgrading from warty to hoary  - hehe
* dsmith_ started w/ dapper
* n8k99 remembers that as well
<_2> stdin ah.  with  dpkg -i --upgrade --force-all libc6*.deb     </blushes>
<kkathman> ouch
<kkathman> automatix special
<dsmith_> heh
* _2 really blushes.   no!  an  intelikey special...
<stdin> _2: well that's not good :p
<_2> i know.     everything on that box seems to be working ok, with the exception of apt.
<dsmith_> hah
<stdin> _2: tried making apt install the right version "apt-get install libc6=the_horay_version" ?
<_2> stdin then my sound system will conflict with libc6    ;/
<stdin> wow :p
<_2> fixing one issue caused another    the thing is  there are no longer any hoary repos to update the rest of the system from.
<stdin> ever thought about gentoo ;)
<_2> ;)   or  LFS   (:
<Jucato> or Windows
* Jucato runs
<_2> you better
<kkathman> hehe
* kkathman shoots spit wads at Jucato 
<_2> i suspose i could do an nfs mount on /var/cache/apt/archives   and upgrade that box to dapper.   i have done a one step upgrade from hoary to dapper before....
<_2> or....    hmmmm.   maybe i should do a one step upgrade from hoary to gutsy    i bet that hasn't been tried....
<kkathman> why would you want to unless you were just bored or a masochist
<kkathman> Im just not one that believes in making work - too much to do already lol
<_2> for the novelty of it man.    to do what no one has done befor,    to conqure new worlds   and new civelivaztions.    to....
<_2> boldly go where no pinguin has gone before
<_2> !
* _2 < !enter 
<_2> i'll have to do it now.    i'm like a pinguin on a mission.   it just has to be done!
<kkathman> psst I think thats penguin :)
<kkathman> emperor or gentoo penguin?
<stdin> _2: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ ftw
<_2> OO
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how can I add my home folder recursively to an mpd playlist? I haven't had success with the filesystem browsers in pympd and gmpc :(
<fulat2k> anyone here using swiftfox?
<stdin> no, the maintainer is evil so I don't use it
<DARKGuy> I would, but I'm on x64 so I use swiftweasel instead
<wastedfluid> Isn't kmail bundled with anotehr program default in KDE?
<ubuntu> hi guys, how do I tell my ext3 partition not to do an fsck on boot?
<_2> stdin does the pool contain the hoary packages ?    i'm still looking,   if it does i can use that and fix me broke apt.
<_2> ah it does.  !
<_2> stdin KEWL!
<_2> ty
<kkathman> ubuntu:  you really should let it do that
<stdin> _2: it even has warty :p
<ubuntu> kkathman: well, it won't let me boot, its gutsy
<kkathman> ubuntu:  it does it only like every 50th or 60th time
<ubuntu> kkathman: yeah, but its not letting me boot
<kkathman> well there could be a reason :)
<_2> yeah just was having a little trubble finding the repos lists.  it's there.    updates   security and all...
<_2> nice.   i'll use that and update the apt cache     or repos cache   if you will...   that will give   apt the needed information so it can fix the conflict         errr  after i reinstall perl on it.    i think i also removed perl-base    ;/
<_2> in fact i'm sure i did...
<_2> Jucato wasn't it you that said if i found a hoary mirror     to let you know   ???
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> did you?
<stdin> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<_2>   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> hehe kool
<Harrowed> Give me a G! Give me a U! Give me a T! Give me an S! Give me a Y! What that spell? So gonna sick the gibbon on you!
<Jucato> thanks. I'll give it to the person looking for it
<Jucato> _2: that line's missing a hoary/ after .com/
<stdin> _2: you forgot the "hoary" in there
<_2>   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<_2> yeah.
<stdin> _2: you should know better
<_2> yeah.
<stdin> that's it, not text console for a week! :p
<_2>   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ hoary-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<_2>   deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ hoary-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> s/not/no/
<stdin> why in the name of all that is Shuttleworth can't I type!!!
<_2> lol
<kkathman> hehe
<_2> stdin  you hurt me.
<Jucato> _2: you mean there's even hoary-updates and hoary-security? wow
* _2 laughed too hard on that one....
<Harrowed> stdin: For someone who 'can't type' you're doing a good job.. or fair imitation.. with only a few misses :D
<_2> Jucato yes indeed
<Jucato> how nice of ubuntu to provide this
<kkathman> Jucato:  its really updated???
<_2> Jucato it's not being updated anymore but does provide the existing patches
<kkathman> would think that LTS would be, but thats the extent :)
<Jucato> even if it weren't uupdated at least it's there
<Jucato> -u
<kkathman> ahh ok that I can beliebe
<stdin> Harrowed: it takes practice to make silly mistakes like "not" instead of "no" when english is your first language
<kkathman> believe (typing)
<kkathman> argh
<Harrowed> stdin: Takes practice not reverting into neanderthalic expletes (LOL/ROFLMAO/BRB) when you IRC :D
<Jucato> punch lines are terribly ruined by typos
<kkathman> im still getting used to this new keyboard - its split in the middle and all that
<_2> stdin  it's no a mistake when i leave the t off ???
<_2> errr Harrowed ^
<Jucato> ergonomic
<_2> i do actually notice a lot of my "not"'s end up as "no"   and don't know why...
<Harrowed> Sadly my favourite keyboard's from M$ :D Natural Keyboard Pro.. It's been reincarnated so many times I have tape on the rubber inside the keys :D
<kkathman> Harrowed:  thats what I have I think
<Harrowed> Go the Ergo keyboards! :D
<kkathman> except mine is the Natural multimedia
<kkathman> its taken me a lot to get used to it
<Harrowed> kkathman: Ahh.. Beleive it or not, KDE has Keyboard maps for us default :D
<kkathman> really??
<kkathman> I didnt know that :)
<Harrowed> kkathman: Ahuh! :D
<wastedfluid> Is SMTP PLAIN a different port other than 25?
<kkathman> Ive been just using whatever I defaulted to - seems to work
<_2> another very common typo for me is n==h   it's hot hatural to do that i know.
<_2> errr khow  ?
<kkathman> Harrowed:  do I have to go through the xserver-xorg to set it ?
<kkathman> I dont wanna do that :(
<Harrowed> kkathman: Nope.. KDE System Settings
<kkathman> especially since I have compiz-fusion working :)
<kkathman> ahh they dont have mine :(
<kkathman> I have the multimedia variant
<Harrowed> It's there same as mine.. One sec
<kkathman> theres a natural, natural pro
<Harrowed> OMG I can't even see it! I saw Multimedia too
<_2> IAH!   someone installed windows on that box!
<kkathman> mine's the MS Natural Multimedia KBD 1.0A
<Harrowed> Wireless Multimedia?
<Harrowed> kkathman: Yours the wireless version? If not Natural Keyboard Pro/Internet one _may_ work
<kkathman> Nope I dont like wireless versions
<Harrowed> kkathman: Umm try the Natural Keyboard Pro / Microsoft Internet Keyboard Pro - one
<kkathman> Harrowed:  I may try that, but everything seems to work with the generic even the volume controls
<Harrowed> kkathman: Ahh.. There is the package keyboard discovery.. if it doesn't work
<Harrowed> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_2> what's a standard irq for usb ?
<kkathman> uhmm my sound works fine btw
<Harrowed> kkathman: That was for me :D
<kkathman> ohh hehe
<kkathman> Harrowed:  having some probs?
<Harrowed> I have only USB Audio, but can only ever run one app with sound :(
<stdin> _2: I think mine is spread between 17 and 20
<Harrowed> _2: I have 11, to 16 Hmm but also have PCI one
<_2> hmmm  i have the options   3 5 10 and 11    trying   10  atm.
<_2> nothing seems to conflict with it,  so i guess it should work.
<_2> i really dont like   compaq bios    errr  bioii
<titanix88> hello?
<_2> titanix88
<Jucato> yes?
<titanix88> hi _2
<Harrowed> titanix88: hola?
<titanix88> ovibadon=
<titanix88> it was bengali hello:)
<titanix88> _2 u hate some bios!?
<_2> yeah.   can't set the things i want to set,  no options.
* _2 << has been called a control freek on occation,
<_2> you pick the occation.
<se7en^Of^9> one question ... if i downgrade from vista to xp (dual boot) will xp overwrite my grub and if how do i get back to kubuntu
<titanix88> anyone know how to recover a corrupt bios from a pc.it was damaged during a update(wrong mb model number) now everything boots well.but key and mouse doesn't work from bios startup.
<kkathman> se7en^Of^9:  that depends on how you downgrade
<_2> se7en^Of^9 most probably will.
<_2> se7en^Of^9 but fixing grub is not hard.
<kkathman> se7en^Of^9:  most likely yes you'll lose the grub with most any manipulation of windows but you should be able to recreate it
<stdin> what a useful page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<se7en^Of^9> thanks
<kkathman> ooo spooky _2 :)
<kkathman> fixing grub can be hard for someone thats never done it :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> Ive never dual booted with windows tho - I have a separate winbox
<Jucato> _2: btw, shouldn't it be deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe multiverse
<titanix88> anyone can comment about my prblm?
<stdin> titanix88: re-flash with the old version?
<kkathman> titanix88:  thats a real toughie - you might try the disk that came with the computer to get back where you are
<kkathman> or maybe try reflashing
<Jucato> !katapult > sparr
<titanix88> i can't even enter the bios setup :(
<_2> Jucato ummm yes it is...     did i mispaste that or what ???
<Jucato> yep
<_2> ;/
<_2> oh well worse has happened.      hope it didn't cause too many headaches.
<Jucato> not really.
<_2> no pun intended that time...
<Jucato> I noticed it before I gave it to someone else
<stdin> _2: ahh, you missed the all important /ubuntu/
<_2> stdin ;/
<Harrowed> xine = POS! ARGH!
<titanix88> stdin and kkathman: i would do reflash if i could do a single interaction with the pc.
<titanix88> stdin and kkathman: i would do reflash if i could do a single interaction with the pc.
<Harrowed> titanix88: Sledgehammer and get intimate with it.
<stdin> you say it boots, so it can boot a disk to flash the bios
<_2> what i did was copy and paste but i dubble clicked the url not tripple clicked it in dillo    my bad.  and sorry for all the extra confusion,   disclaimer - "the normal confusion is not included in this post"
<titanix88> stdin:to do that i need to change boot menu setup.right?
* Jucato just misread dillo
<Harrowed> Jucato: You weren't the only one... dil... *cough*
<_2> oh please.       don't bother to mention how you read it...
<Jucato> ok. I read _2 as "underscore 2"
<Harrowed> Intel take 2! :D
<_2> THAT BASE TWO !
<Jucato> :P
<_2> :)
<Jucato> !caps | _2
<ubotu> _2: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Harrowed> All your _ belong to us!
* Jucato wonders how long kdepim builds..
<_2> btw the shouting was intentional there,   tyvm
<Jucato> and the !caps was very much intentional too
<Jucato> somehow I knew you'd shout :P
<_2> but of course.
<_2> :)
<stdin> next time shout LOUDER
<Harrowed> !shout stdin *hide*
<_2> LIKE THIS?
<stdin> Harrowed: you need the bot foo  :p
<Harrowed> !shout > stdin
<Harrowed> :D
<titanix88> stdin i can reset the bios. if i unplug harddisk and enter a automatic flashing  disk, it might work right?
<titanix88> stdin i can reset the bios. if i unplug harddisk and enter a automatic flashing  disk, it might work right?
<stdin> ubotu: tell Harrowed about offtopic | Harrowed see PM from ubotu < is how it's done
<stdin> titanix88: should do, if not there's usually some jumper on the MB that resets the bios
<level1> !apt-unlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-unlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<titanix88> but as i can't do a single keystroke it must do it completely automatically like init.d scripts.
<Smorg> heh
<Smorg> never noticed amarok brought up wikipedia for you... amazing!
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> "Rediscover your music"
<Jucato> that's their slogan
<_2> i find this really odd,   when i'm not lagging because of heavy network traffic.  i can ping my self with a faster responce time one hop away from the inet than i can on the gareway box.   actually several ms faster on avarage
<_2> i mean  /ping <your own nick>    type ping.
<Jucato> [13:58]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-PING reply from _2: 1 second.
<_2> heh  i ping self in half that time.
<_2> -:- CTCP PING reply from _2: 0.475 seconds
<_2> that must be rounded Jucato   ???
<Jucato> to 0
<stdin> I can't ping myself, I'm +C
<Jucato> can't ping you either
<Jucato> aah no wonder!!!
<Jucato> you have not stdout :)
<_2> lol
<hsystem-x> haha
<Jucato> :D
<_2> he's all  0>
<stdin>  1>&0
* _2 is mostly 2> unfortunatly...
<Jucato> you forgot your base
<stdin> stderr
<Jucato> err...
<stdin> err, yep
<_2> :)
<stdin> cerr << _2
<_2> now that guy makes me jelous.   he's the only one with more runlevel than me...
<_2> #runlevel ;S 9
* Jucato ->brb( 15 * 60 * 1000 );
<_2> stdin is that C  for 2> ?
<stdin> _2: C++ yeah
<chx> is it possible to update only one package? at this moment i need something to work and not particularly interested in a new kernel which takes forever to download
<_2> hey i was close.
<stdin> _2: cout, cin, cerr and clog are the basic streams :)
<_2> kool
<stdin> chx: just apt-get install the package to upgrade it
<_2> chx yes it is.    if it's in the update/security repos   sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename      should get it.
<stdin> --reinstall is overkill
<stdin> but will work
<_2> stdin it wont install something already installed with out some switch
<stdin> _2: it will if it can upgrade it
* _2 is in doubt.
<_2> goes to test
<_2> wow   there's another handy   nick.    "blindIwitness"
<progress0r> I installed kde4 but cant login, it just returns me to the login screen - anyone else have this problem?
<stdin> did you install kdebase-workspace ?
<progress0r> yes i did
<sstarbuck> progress0r: did you add the 4 export lines to the very top of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde ?
<stdin> and modify the startkde script to include the lines it has on the announcement?
<progress0r> i managed to get in after hacking around my .kde files (after backing up).
<progress0r> yeah I did all that.
<progress0r> the error i got was that it could not load user face
<progress0r> (in the logs)
<progress0r> question - its running kde3 kdm not the kdm located in the kde 4 directory. When i can login i have no start menu only the desktop thing in the upper left.
<Harrowed> So use startx to test default KDE
<_2> stdin ok i stand corrected again.        this just isn't my day.
<stdin> progress0r: yeah, kde4 has no launcher/kicker
<progress0r> ah ok - is that intended or is it because its still in alpha?
<_2> no switch required to upgrade a package.
<stdin> progress0r: no, it's actually beta2 it just doesn't have the parts it needs in kdebase. they only exist in svn
<progress0r> so you have to build the trunk
<stdin> _2: apt-get install package is the same as apt-get install package=latest-version
<stdin> progress0r: you have to build the whole of kde from trunk yeah
<progress0r> sounds fun ;) how useable is it if you go that route?
<stdin> progress0r: well, it's not :p
<stdin> progress0r: there still isn't a launcher
<progress0r> yay - ill wait ;)
<stdin> progress0r: just a prototype for one that does nothing :)
<level1> I installed a package but I can't figure out what the script provided by the package is called
<level1> that just drives me up the wall
<stdin> level1: "dpkg -L package" will list all the files installed with the package
<khaije1> where can i find dev packages? for kde3.5.7 ?
<stdin> khaije1: if you have kde3.5.7 installed just grab "kde-devel" to get them all
<khaije1> stdin: that doesn't work for me do to unmet dependencies, but i don't really know why, would you take a look at my error msg? (posting to bin atm)
<khaije1> stdin: i'm hoping this means to more to you than it does to me... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d22edbc06
<Jucato> KDE 3.4.3?!?!
<stdin> yeah, what's that about
<stdin> khaije1: post your sources.list too please
<khaije1> right, here it is... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d27698ba1
<osh_> What is it that decides what application is started when I right-click on the desktop. What's the name of that menu?
<combo> how to check out what hour yesterday evening i turned off my computer?? :)
<stdin> khaije1: hmm, now that is odd, can you just check what version "apt-cache policy kdebase" shows
<kkathman> combo:  dmesg ?
<osh_> Servicemenus?
<khaije1> stdin: sure, am I a corner-case here? because if so i'm not sure how it happened :-)
<combo> kkathman: veeeery complicate to decode :D
<osh_> Hmm, not servicemenus in konqueror, altough it looks almost right.
<stdin> khaije1: well kde version 3.4.3 is just wrong, it just shouldn't be
<khaije1> stdin: here... http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/d2ce00555
<stdin> khaije1: how did you install kde/kubuntu ?
<khaije1> stdin: i had a sexy dream and when i woke up it was there, (cd i think)
<Jucato> stdin: that is just plain weird....
<stdin> I ask because it seems (and this may sound strange) you don't have KDE installed
<Harrowed> khaije1: You're scarey
<RainDrop> can eny1 helpme i cant connect to internet i wrot in terminal dpkg -s pppoeconf and all its ok but stiil can t connect to internet
<khaije1> stdin: i can assure you that isn't that case, though i wonder if it's version confused
<khaije1> when i tried to install kdebase just now it failed due to dependency
<stdin> khaije1: it says you don't have kdebase installed, and kdebase is the base of kde...
<stdin> khaije1: what happens if you try "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop" ?
<khaije1> stdin: so i guess i am a corner case... i really couldn't tell if this was a common problem
<stdin> it's definitely not common
<stdin> I've never heard of anyone having kde but not having it at the same time :p
<khaije1> it looks like it will install fine, the inst pkgs are:
<khaije1>   apport-qt hwdb-client-kde kubuntu-desktop language-selector-qt python-qt4
<khaije1>   software-properties-kde speedcrunch
<stdin> is that it?
<khaije1> yup, i should proceed i guess, i remember removing speedcrunch because i favored a different calculator, not sure about the other ones...
<dj_kik>  
<stdin> !ru | dj_kik
<ubotu> dj_kik:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stdin> khaije1: it should install kdebase
<dj_kik>      (yp-tools) + automount?
<stdin> dj_kik: /join #ubuntu-ru
<khaije1> stdin: in this case there's not a mention, it makes me feel better to know it's actually a weird problem
<stdin> it's slightly impossible actually :p
<khaije1> cuz it's been bothering me that i couldn't fix it w/ my usual tricks
<khaije1> hehe
<stdin> how can kubuntu-desktop be set to install install when it depends on kdebase which is not installed and not going to be....
<khaije1> well, could i have hosed things by tinkering w/ kde4 ?
<khaije1> afaik, it's totally gone now, but i think the problems started about then
<stdin> how about "sudo aptitude install kdebase" ?
<stdin> Jucato: any clue on this?
<Jucato> nada
<stdin> it's making my head go boom
<khaije1> stdin: 1 sec, install kubuntu-desktop still processing... i'll do that one immediately after
<khaije1> stdin: ya i have a beautiful elegant powerful highly functional kde desktop that i've used since install, afaik i'm not lacking anything
<khaije1> stdin: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<khaije1>   kdebase: Depends: kpersonalizer (>= 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.2) but it is not going to be installed E: Broken packages
<stdin> give "sudo aptitude install kpersonalizer" a go, see what it says
<khaije1> dpkg says i have the bin, data, and kio-plugins for kdebase
<khaije1> k
<khaije1> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kpersonalizer: Depends: kdebase-data (< 4:3.5.7) but 4:3.5.7-0ubuntu1~feisty1 is to be installedE: Broken packages
<khaije1> this made me laugh ^^
<noob_in_danger> how can i install php5 support for apache2, in chrooted apache2?
<khaije1> stdin: i'm going to disable all non-mainline repos update and try again
<stdin> khaije1: looks like you (or something) removed a kubuntu.org repo from your sources. add in "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/ feisty main"
<khaije1> ah! i bet thats it
<khaije1> stdin: it couldn't find it, can you verify the url?
<khaije1> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/dists/fesity/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<stdin> should be "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357/ feisty main"
<stdin> khaije1: feisty not fesity
<khaije1> lol, ok
<khaije1> stdin: you're a miracle worker, thanks v much!
<stdin> I take it it's working now :)
<Jucato> stdin's gooood
<khaije1> yup, i can finally compile the latest kmymoney, not to mention a few months of kde updates :-)
<stdin> well, that was seven types of confusing but we got there in the end
<noob_in_danger> how can i install php5 support for apache2, in chrooted apache2?
<khaije1> stdin: ya if you can imagine, i encountered the problem as a build dependency, by the time i got halfway this far i'd forgotten why i started in the first place. which is why irc chans rule
<stdin> only took 53 mins to solve too :p
<khaije1> which doesn't speak well of my attention span at all
<khaije1> i'd like to make a donation in yr name, got a favorite org?
<stdin> umm, how's about to pdpc for hosting freenode :)
<khaije1> k, i'll let you know when it's arranged (never done that one before) bbl
<stdin> or any OSS project you feel good about
<stdin> or the local kitty hospital :p
* Jucato inserts an "F"
<stdin> where?
<WaltzingAlong> foss
<Harrowed> Glad you were following WaltzingAlong.. Because I coulnd't follow that :D
<stdin> don't care if it's free, just open source software
<WaltzingAlong> ;D
* khaije1 gasps
<WaltzingAlong> and the free in foss does not refer to kostenlos/without fee or without requiring monetary payment, instead it refers to freedom/libre, that kind of free
<stdin> actually in floss it does mean free
<stdin> but now we're just adding letters :)
<khaije1> stdin: pdpc should be simple, i'll send the equivalent of my hourly rate via check w/ yr name & channel attached
<khaije1> stdin: thanks again, i appreciate the time and help
<stdin> no problem, enjoy the KDE goodness :)
<TeePOG> morning all
<Harrowed> Morning TeePOG
<TeePOG> can anyone tell me why Kontact won't fetch my mail and newsfeeds EXCEPT when I'm at work and manually set a proxy in KControl?
<TeePOG> if I set the KDE proxy settings to "Connect directly to Internet", then all the other KDE apps work fine but Kontact does not
<emilsedgh> TeePOG: are you sure? try to run kmail or akregator... seperately
<TeePOG> hmm. i'll try that quickly emilsedgh
<TeePOG> thing is, i can't test that now... i'm at work and it works here
<TeePOG> wait, i'll connect through my phone just now
<TeePOG> that's when the problem occurs, when I'm on my phone/modem or at a public hotspot
<Smorg> Is there an extension to openoffice for docx support?
<Smorg> or at least the ability to read them?
<dj_kik> gde mogno skachat (yp-tools) + automount ?
<noob_in_danger> hey. is there any way to make a chroot of my system, so i can install services i want and then run them all chrooted, without the need of copying files from my default system to a chroot dir?
<Smorg> ?
<Smorg> I'm taking an online writing class, and the prof publishes all instructions in docx
<Smorg> which everyone is having issues with because nothign can read them
<TeePOG> noob_in_danger: you mean chroot your entire root directory?
<TeePOG> noob_in_danger: that would just be the same as not having a chroot. which files would you need to copy?
<TeePOG> Smorg: point him to the ISO site where they refused docx as an ISO standard... then insist upon fully ISO standards-compliant formats to be used.
<Sevenhill> hi there
<Sevenhill> which package contains cwd ?
<Smorg> Sounds good
<Smorg> until then i'll just have to use a converter.
<dj_kik> gde mogno skachat (yp-tools) + automount ?
<noob_in_danger> TeePOG: i say that because i want to install apache2 + php5 + mysql + phpldapadmin, etc, etc... so it would make it easier... after that i would remove all unnecessary files... or ist there a better way to do this?
<combo> where can i figure out how much of free space is available on my /home partition ??
<WaltzingAlong> combo: df /home -h
<combo> WaltzingAlong: thx :)
<TeePOG> noob_in_danger: are you going to admin an LDAP server?
<Smorg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docx#Submission_to_ISO
<Smorg> sounds complicated
<TeePOG> noob_in_danger: how are you planning to install those programs? by hand, or with the package manager?
<TeePOG> can anyone recommend a proxy switcher applet for KDE?
<noob_in_danger> TeePOG: by hand...
<TeePOG> noob_in_danger: do yourself a favour and do it the package manager way... it also runs setup scripts and the like, so the services start and run correctly
<noob_in_danger> also with runs with 'everything enabled'
<noob_in_danger> ;/
<wesley> how do you download from irc?
<wesley> hello?
<waylandbill> what is the simplest way to block all traffic to port 5190?
<Smorg> get guarddog and set it as a rule
<wesley> how do you download in konversation?
<waylandbill> doing so Smorg.
<KevInAlaska> howdy folks! Offbeat question 4 this forum, but anyone know the Linux OS name used 4 palm devices and/or pocket PCs?
<Smorg> you mean dcc?
<HannaH1> hello what is the last verion for kubuntu ( firefox ? )
<Smorg> 2.0.0.7?
<KevInAlaska> dcc?
<HannaH1> no know
<HannaH1> how i can add a new source in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HannaH1> automatic? it's a commands....
<Harrowed> HannaH1: Use the GUI.. Software Sources
<emilsedgh> hagabaka: or open it as a text file :)
<akrus> how to check what software is using /dev/dsp? :x
<Harrowed> akrus: dsp is the default sound device
<akrus> I know
<Harrowed> ALSA/OSS etc use it
<akrus> I know :)
<Harrowed> ARTS using it? Default on by KDE?
<akrus> arts killed
<HannaH1> Harrowed, tnx
<akrus> fuser -v /dev/dsp <-- likely :x
<akrus> sudo cat /dev/mouse/ > /dev/dsp
<akrus> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<akrus> :(
<HannaH1> Hello, i need some help i add this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38530/ why i connot add & remove in pertition?
<HannaH1> i need some help i add this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38530/ why i connot add & remove in pertition?
<ubuntu>  
<davide> are there someone who play wow on linux ubuntu??
<David3> ???
<ashutosh> hi all
<combo> how to show trash on desktop ?
<USMarine> combo right click on kicker, add applet
<combo> USMarine: no on the panel but on the Desktop ^^
<combo> i mean: how to put trash icon on Desktop
<USMarine> hmm
<USMarine> add a new link to "trash:/"
<wers> I can't access mysql.. I am willing to purge it and all.. "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<wers> what do I do to reset everything that has to do with mysql
<USMarine> i think root has password
<USMarine> wait
<USMarine> root doesn't have password
<USMarine> so don't specify any
<wers> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'wers'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<wers> root or not, I can't access it
<USMarine> google for that error code
<wers> ooh.. yeah
<USMarine> or try #mysql
<wers> will do that :)
<USMarine> i'm not aware of all possible mysql errors
<kurtd> salut
<HiGenix> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<HiGenix> Oh wait, that's not russian..
<HiGenix> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<smorg__> Q: Is adept pretty failsafe? Like... if it crashes for some reason during instilation, or fails to complete certain downloads, or it is forcably closed for some reason, does it check to ensure all packages are really successfully installed via a checksum of some kind?
<USMarine> HiGenix he's not here anymore
<USMarine> and you can check his country from his host
<Jucato> smorg__: since Adept uses APT as the backend, I believe the answer to that would be yes
<Jucato> smorg__: if APT doesn't finish correctly, it will lock the package management system until it's fixed/finished
<smorg__> ah thats good to know...
<smorg__> kppp is pretty unstable and randomly fails now and then
<smorg__> causing adept to fail and become non-responsive
<smorg__> then it will attempt to install the updates that have been successfully downloaded
<smorg__> what happens if an updated application is running during instilation? does it have some sort of queing where it will be applied upon the next application start?
<smorg__> it doesn't seem to warn that something is open (like firefox core update through adept)
<smorg__> or... apt for that matter
<master_> scuse me folks... :)
<master_> can someone tell me how to enable the 3d graphics with the ATI card on kubuntu the easy way... like in ubuntu with gnome...
<USMarine> tried the feisty guide
<master_> nope...
<master_> just installed the KDE
<USMarine> try it then
<master_> ok
<USMarine> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<master_> thanks
<kingrayray> Am I allowed to ask a gutsy question in here?
<USMarine> nop
<kingrayray> i didn't see a kubuntu+1 channel, where should I go?
<USMarine> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<USMarine> !kubuntu+1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu+1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kingrayray> hehe
<wers> guys, how do I delete every configuration file, database, and all those things that involve mysql's settings?
<USMarine> apt-get remove purge ...
<HiGenix> How do I mount an .iso file in Kubuntu?
<wers> oh  my gosh!
<wers> I'm purging my mysql..
<wers> it's also removing my kubuntu desktop
<wers> how do I stop adept?
<kingrayray> I would suggest just reinstalling kubuntu-desktop when it's done
<kingrayray> (correct me if i'm wrong)
<wers> will I face big problems if I kill adept while doing this?
<kingrayray> depends on your definition of big problems
<kingrayray> you might have a little weirdness if its half way done with kubuntu-desktop
<wers> oh my goshh
<kingrayray> lol relax its not a hard fix
<wers> ok.. I'mma let this finish\
<kingrayray> seriously if you just let it go then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop you should be ok
<kingrayray> just don't kill X ;)
<wers> I just remembered, I have ubuntu-desktop installed in the same root partition..
<treKrem> !nixternal
<treKrem> Now listening to:Ring Of Fire by Joaquin Phoenix on Walk The Line
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<wers> at least, I have some gui left
<wers> I just don't want to download a lot of packages again
<smorg_> I was wondering that same thing... if there is any linux virtual drive software
<kingrayray> you don't need virtual drive software for linux
<smorg_> daemon tools open-source?
<kingrayray> you can just mount ISO's via command line
<smorg_> unfortunatly alcohol isn't
<kingrayray> example
<smorg_> aah
<kingrayray> mount filename.iso /mnt/cdrom -o loop
<smorg_> same as like an ntfs drive?
<HiGenix> Thanks
<kingrayray> er, /media/cdrom i suppose.
<smorg_> sweet
<kingrayray> smorg_ basically
<Smorg> wow konqueror ranks #12 browser on my website for statistics generated over the last 2 years.
<Smorg> below some i've never heard of
<Smorg> 1.
<Smorg> Firefox  Firefox
<Smorg> 176613717661371766137   46.34 % (1766137)
<Smorg>   2.
<Smorg> MSIE  MSIE
<Smorg> 153737315373731537373   40.34 % (1537373)
<Smorg>   3.
<Smorg> Opera  Opera
<Smorg> 203764203764203764   5.346 % (203764)
<Smorg>   4.
<Smorg> Mozilla  Mozilla
<Smorg> 432454324543245   1.134 % (43245)
<Smorg>   5.
<Smorg> Maxthon  Maxthon
<Smorg> 934793479347   0.245 % (9347)
<Smorg>   6.
<Smorg> Safari  Safari
<Agent_bob> i have a question.
<Smorg> 721772177217   0.189 % (7217)
<Smorg>   7.
<Smorg> Netscape  Netscape
<Smorg> 419541954195   0.110 % (4195)
<Smorg>   8.
<Smorg> SeaMonkey  SeaMonkey
<Agent_bob> oh wait, this is ubuntu.  sorry.
<Smorg> 406940694069   0.106 % (4069)
<Smorg>   9.
<Smorg> MyIE2  MyIE2
<Smorg> 280228022802   0.073 % (2802)
<Smorg>   10.
<Smorg> Crazy Browser  Crazy Browser
<Smorg> 209220922092   0.054 % (2092)
<Smorg>   11.
<Smorg> Konqueror  Konqueror
<Agent_bob> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Smorg> 491491491   0.012 % (491)
<Smorg> doesn't matter unless its a gnome specific q
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %Smorg!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@ACA3D95A.ipt.aol.com]  by Mez
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %Smorg!*@*]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<thid> hello
<thid> does any1 know how to change the installation process in kubuntu? I'm trying to run install on fullscreen but with out runing kde
<Mez> Smorg, please use a pastebin
<Mez> it should give you a "are you sure you want to paste this"
<Mez> !pastebin | Smorg
<ubotu> Smorg: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> it wasn't even on topic btw
<Thonolan> i have a problem with vsftp in KDE i have installed it from a german wiki and if i try to start i get this :
<Thonolan> sudo: /etc/intit.d/vsftpd: command not found
<Thonolan> but there is a vsftpd in the folder
<Thonolan> i use feisty fawn
<Riddell> thid: are you making a custom distro based on kubuntu?
<thid> try sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<thid> Riddell yes I'm trying to edit it a little
<thid> I need to change few think in it to use it in company where I work ^^
<kingrayray> Thonolan: your command says "intit.d" instead of "init.d"
<Thonolan> omg
<kingrayray> hehe a simple typo
<thid> ;)
<Riddell> thid: well you could just use the alternate CD for a full screen installer
<Thonolan> :)
<Riddell> thid: if you want a live CD, the installer is called ubiquity and the source code is in launchpad.net/ubiquity (or apt-get source ubiquity)
<thid> Riddell yes I know but it's a text mode. it's not a problem for me to use text mode but it a little hard for other ppl
<Thonolan> gracias
<kingrayray> no problem :P
<Thonolan> thanks people :)
<Thonolan> my big fingers ....
<Thonolan> :)
<thid> u knwo Thonolan -> "Linux connecting people" ^^
<Thonolan> thid:  yes i agree
<Thonolan> thid: and iam sorry i was so nervouse to see the typo
<thid> ^^
<kingrayray> hehe it happens to all of us
<Thonolan> :)
<kingrayray> http://kingrayray.wallooza.org/wtf.png <- now this is weird, i just installed..
<kingrayray> if nobody saw prior
<thid> ye...but it a horror when u write 2000 line of code (bash script) and u have such mistakes :D
<Riddell> thid: and if you want to run only the installer and no desktop you'd need a new entry in /usr/share/xsessions/ which points to the installer
<thid> uhm...I wall looking for that in etc :/ shit I didn't check usr :/
<thid> any1 tryed UCK?
<thid> ubuntu custome kit or something like that
<thid> Riddell about that installaer when I change informations i xsession I need also to give him some xserver to start. The deflaut server is KDE and I just can't change it to installator so I need to give him some xserver and run xserver with instalator :/
<Thonolan> thx ladys and gentlemen have a nice day cu
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simarillion> hi which package contains include files for c++ for example float.h ???
<USMarine> build-essential ?
<zib10> .....
<USMarine> simarillion build-essential
<simarillion> I have build-essential installed but float.h cannot be found
<USMarine> gcc,
<jussi01> !find float.h
<ubotu> File float.h found in cmix, dietlibc-dev, ecos, evolution-dev, fixincludes (and 38 others)
<jussi01> lots of places
<simarillion> Thanx I will try this
<sam__> hi.. got a bluetooth question..
<USMarine> sam__ i don't know the solution for that
<sam__> im using blackbox on my ubuntu box.. and would like to beam pictures from my mobile phone to my desktop
<sam__> it work in KDE, are there any console tools for that?
<USMarine> define beam
<sam__> beam/stream/send - same thing..
<sam__> the term beam is often used for sending files over bt
<sam__> * i think *
<JohnFlux> is it possible to use the nvidia drivers with an older kernel?
<USMarine> kbluetooth doesn't work ?
<JohnFlux> I need to use 2.6.20 instead of 2.6.22
<JohnFlux> (the new kernels don't work for me)
<USMarine> (12:41:38) (USMarine) ~tias
<USMarine> (12:41:39) (javabot) Try it and see. You learn much more by experimentation than by asking without having even tried.
<JohnFlux> but the nvidia drivers seem to be only for one version
<USMarine> i'm really not sure about that
<simarillion> !find float.h returns
<simarillion> $ !find float.h
<simarillion> find float.h  float.h
<simarillion> find: float.h: No such file or directory
<simarillion> find: float.h: No such file or directory
<ubotu> File float.h found in cmix, dietlibc-dev, ecos, evolution-dev, fixincludes (and 38 others)
<simarillion> I installed dietlibc-dev
<simarillion> Compile error cannot find include file "float.h"
<bigdaddy> please guys, I need some help. I have no idea what has happened. Last night  I was working on configuring my mouse. This morning my wife tells me she cannot log in. SO i wait until she and the kids are off and I tried to log on I cannot log on
<bigdaddy> I type in my username, then password. The screen flickers and then kdm appears again
<USMarine> try to reinstall kdm
<bigdaddy> So far all I can do ir log into the failsafe and have on Konsole open and thats how I started Konversation
<bigdaddy> I have no windows borders at all
<bigdaddy> USMarine - how do I do that without a working UI?
<osh_> What's the name of the search-path for kernel modules? So that I can just say "modprobe bah" instead of going to the correct dir and do an insmod?
<USMarine> alt+f3
<bigdaddy> if I do that now, will I get booted?
<USMarine> alt+f4
<USMarine> no
<USMarine> it will open a side console
<bigdaddy> alt-f4? That closes the window?
<sbucat> hi i have used kde database collection but when i see the online page it said this http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/?xml=9486fa3350a3f3bead3dcc5da8d3247a
<sbucat> some ideas?
<Alp`> i'm still searching a good ftp/ssh-client gui. tried gftp, filezilla and krusader, but none fits to my needs. do you have other proposals?
<USMarine> bigdaddy it won't
<USMarine> Alp` fireftp?
<osh_> Alp`: fish?
<bigdaddy> USMarine - alt-f4 dd nothing
<Alp`> USMarine: is that a firefox plugin?
<USMarine> yes
<bigdaddy> should I do that at the loging screen?
<Alp`> osh_: i dont know that. whats fish?
<osh_> Alp`: Konquerors built-in files over ssh KIOslave. Just type fish:/hostname in the adressbar of konqi
<USMarine> bigdaddy tried the failsafe session type yet?
<USMarine> yes konqueror too
* osh_ use fish all the time.
<Alp`> osh_: ok, i'll try it
<spawn57> fish is awesome!
<USMarine> osh_ i eat fish all the time
* osh_ is impressed by kioslaves
<USMarine> -.-
<osh_> USMarine: yeah. me too. <'))))>|
<spawn57> =P
<USMarine> bigdaddy or try ctrl+alt+backspace
<spawn57> any of use digikam?
<Alp`> USMarine: fireftp doesnt know ssh :/
<evri2> hello ghost town
<bigdaddy> usmarine - I am sorry. I have been trying to get back to this window, but it would not respond
<bigdaddy> I have done the ctrl+alt+backspace several times to restart X, but it makes no difference.
<bigdaddy> USMarine, I am in the failsaif session ATM. There is no window titlebar, no control for Z-ordering....
<osh_> spawn57: yeah. i do
<spawn57> osh_ how do you arrange all you files, folders and albums?
<bigdaddy> well, I removed completely removed KDM and reinstalled. Maybe that helped. I will try restarting again.
<osh_> spawn57: I usually don't. I just download and then look at the calendar-view.
<osh_> spawn57: But I think you just drag and drop tings in the normal view to make albums and stuff.
<spawn57> yeah I do that, but I got so many that I name folders are months
<osh_> spawn57: If that doesn't do it for you, perhaps just rearrange things with konqui? All photos are in your home-dir, no?
<osh_> Alp`: fish didn't do it for you?
<spawn57> yeah, i was thinking of a naming scheme though, like year month album ..but I was wondering what others use
<Alp`> osh_: it works, but i need something where i can manage several bookmarks (which automatically switch to specified local and remote folders)
<Alp`> osh_: i didnt see anything like that in konqueror
<osh_> spawn57: I use calendar view mostly, but I should probably arrange the photos into occations, like "My wedding" and "Their wedding" and stuff.
<spawn57> several bookmarks?
<spawn57> osh_: yeah, I'm thinking that too
<osh_> Alp`: Ah. Good luck in finding something then. You probably have more advanced wishes than I do. =)
<Alp`> osh_: thank you :) i was very happy with cuteftp in windows
<spawn57> Alp`: bookmarks? for ftp? ssh? in konqueror?
<bigdaddy> USMarine - no luck there
<osh_> Alp`: Feel free to add your wishes in launchpad. Perhaps they'll be implemented.
<spawn57> have you tried using remote:/
<Alp`> spawn57: right
<Alp`> spawn57: no, whats that?
<spawn57> give it a shot, it'll probably do what you ask for
<Jucato> what's Alp` wishing for?
<Alp`> osh_: i am new to linux.. is launchpad that bugtracker for ubuntu?
<Jucato> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<spawn57> bookmarks for remote locations and stuff
<Jucato> oooh yeah remote.... and Konqueror sidebar!
<Alp`> hm
<Jucato> er. remote:/ I mean
<spawn57> ..holy crap delicious bookmarks sidebar?
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<Jucato> spawn57: the one by default sucks a bit
<Jucato> there's a different one from kde-apps.org that works better
<spawn57> Jucato: never used delicous ... I don't use the amarok sidebar either
<Jucato> such wasted features :P
<spawn57> heheh just clicked on it and konqueror isn't responding now
<spawn57> ..yeah proably, I just use keybaord shortcuts
<kkathman> hmm Jucato any reason, that if I am logged into a gnome session, not running any k-applications, that I shouldnt be able to kill things like kacpid, kacpi_notify, khelper, kseriod, etc ??
<kkathman> or are those always loaded if you've installed kubuntu-desktop ?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: happy blogging on the planet :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: thanks :)
<Jucato> hope I don't get dugg too much though hahaha
<osh_> Bounties on launchpad? Where?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: lol, no,  I was so happy when I read your weblog :)
<Jucato> kkathman: hm... afaik, it shouldn't hurt. those services should probably restart once you launch a KDE app.
<Jucato> kkathman: does it hurt your system leaving them running?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: hehe thanks :)
<Jucato> at least I know now that I have some readers :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: you did have, someone named 'Jadi' talked to you yesterday? he is a friend, liked your why kde article so much, yesterday you werent on planet ;)
<Jucato> hahahah!
<kkathman> Jucato well, a few of those processes have pids less than 40  so that tells me they start up on boot (like kacpid, khelper) and, no they dont seem to be taking up any resource at all
<Jucato> emilsedgh: actually I wrote that article because of the invitation to be on the planet
<Jucato> I was already on planet ubuntu though
<kkathman> thats the reason why I was wondering why they couldnt be killed
<toast_> hi, i'm looking for the german kubuntu irc chan
<Alp`> hey konqueror isnt bad with remote:/
<Jucato> !de | toast_
<ubotu> toast_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<toast_> thx :)
<Alp`> i dont like konqueror very much as file browser, but it could be my choice for ssh/ftp
<Jucato> Alp`: you can make bookmarks for every remote place you go, then you can also put a bookmark toolbar in Konq
<spawn57> what do you prefer?
<Jucato> you can save a Konqueror profile with split views for ftp etc
* kkathman uses konqueror for all ftp activities
<Alp`> Jucato: i'll try that, thx
<emilsedgh> Alp`: thats all about habit, try to work a week with konqueror, then you couldnt even look at the firefox
* Jucato uses konqi for *almost* everything it's capable of
<emilsedgh> Jucato: exactly
<Alp`> spawn57: i'm not sure yet, didnt make a decision so far. tried krusader and some others
<Jucato> well he did say "file browser"
<spawn57> konqueror isn't that great for yahoo mail and google maps =(
<Jucato> yahoo mail *beta* you mean
<Jucato> plain yahoo mail works ok
<Jucato> and is all that I need...
<Alp`> emilsedgh: i'll never change my browser :D firefox is my favorite
<kkathman> yeah I dont use konq for a browser, except to go to espn, as its the ONLY browser that renders that site correctly in linux
* Jucato wished yahoo had free pop3
* emilsedgh feels that if Katepart allows writing, Konqueror will be his IDE for php development too
* Jucato points to Quanta+
<spawn57> i like quanta! =D
<Jucato> hm.. dunno if it does PHP
<spawn57> it does the highlighting
<Jucato> I just don't like Quanta+ not being a WYSIWYG
<emilsedgh> im already using quanta
<Alp`> i tried dolphin, thats not bad
* Jucato is sometimes lazy
<kkathman> it does Jucato
<spawn57> if you set up your project right, hit F8, and your site gets updated on the remote locaiton and you can try it out in a browser
* kkathman makes a living doing web dev and PHP 
<Jucato> kkathman: not really
<kkathman> yes it really does
<Jucato> can you drag and drop images into position?
<kkathman> oh I didnt say I like it for WYSIWYG
<kkathman> I just said it does PHP
<Jucato> heh
<spawn57> it's not much good for WYSIWYG
<emilsedgh> it does some VPL, but its not really WYSIWYG
<kkathman> and real programmers dont do WYSIWYG :)
* kkathman runs :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
* emilsedgh never uses WYSIWYG except for Website Rich Text Editors
<spawn57> I don't understand quanta's template features
<kkathman> exactly I dont ever use WYSIWYG for many reasons
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: welcome back :)
<kkathman> even when I used Dreamweaver I didnt
<BluesKaj> thx emilsedgh
<Alp`> best are eclipse and aptana in my opinion
* Jucato would like to have WYSIWYG once in a while... out of laziness
<emilsedgh> kkathman: dirty code that you never understand :D, also there is no framework/cms that accepts plain html
<kkathman> But then I purchased Zend a few years ago and thats what I use professionally
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  bingo - exactly correct
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  and browser compatibility issues
<emilsedgh> kkathman: no no no, IE incompatibility issues :(
<combo> from time to time my kubuntu(7.04) is getting crashed - screen is deformated (with colours) and keyboard doesn't respond... what might be the reason ??
<BluesKaj> wysiwyg is ok on office and applications progs where you need to show stats etc , otherwise ...?
<kkathman> yeah well :) hehe
* emilsedgh has two dreadms in his life: 1)he becomes rich 2)IE's market share goes to 0
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  neither of which have much chance of coming true I fear
<Jucato> combo: using Beryl or Compiz or something?
<combo> Jucato: NO WAY!
<emilsedgh> kkathman: lol ;)
<kkathman> but I have some nice little script inclusions that nullify some IE probs
<kkathman> but not all
<combo> Jucato: but last time when i was using i experienced similiar problems :/
<Jucato> combo: ok....
<combo> but not this time... :) only fglrx install for my ATI 9600
<kkathman> But Quanta supports alot of nice PHP things - including CSS (although its kinda hidden and could be improved)
<emilsedgh> kkathman: png support killed me :( there is still no-way to use png background-images in css files, I think we're offtopic
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  I might be able to help you I have a script to fix that
<emilsedgh> kkathman: no, there is no js that makes this work (png background-images defined in external css files)
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  well it works for me :)
<BluesKaj> combo , try the new experimental ati driver ..it'll work well on your Radeon 9600 : http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<kkathman> I use pngs in external css files all the time with no problems in IE
<kgx> has anyone had any issues with sounds with recent set of updates. i haven't listened to music for a 3 weeks now (yikes!) and all my music and videos sound really weird :\
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: It probably won't
<emilsedgh> kkathman: really? so could you please send it to me (is that GPL compatible?) emilsedgh gmail com
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: the new driver is for r500/r600
<BluesKaj> Chousuke, it does on my x200G
<combo> BluesKaj: i am not sure about those drivers... last time when i was installing drivers from a downloaded file - everything went hell :/
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: x200 is a r500
<Chousuke> AFAIK at least
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: 9600 is r300, which runs with a different free driver
<Chousuke> with 3d support too
<BluesKaj> Chousuke, it's in the list of supported cards
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  its a js called pngfix.js  -  send me your email in pm and I'll pass it along
<kkathman> you might can just google it  - thats how I found it
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: hm, I thought you were talking about the open source driver.
<Chousuke> BluesKaj: anyway, 9600 has a free driver too
<Chousuke> :/
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  http://homepage.ntlworld.com/bobosola/pnghowto.htm
<khaije1> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BluesKaj> combo,, the site will direct you to the 8.40.4 ..as it did for me but I took a chance and tried the 8.41.7 version and it does 3D DRI and frames at 50% higer rate
<emilsedgh> kkathman: I tried this, it didnt work, then I developed another one, but its a few weeks that i didnt touched it, its not working yet...
<BluesKaj> just click on the HD cards like the 2900
<combo> BluesKaj: but if i have already installed fglrx from site help.ubuntu.com - how to remove them then ?
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  dunno why it works great for me  - now I dont test in anything before IE 5 so if you tried IE4 maybe it doesnt
<combo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<combo> BluesKaj: that was this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI veriosn for EDGY
<kkathman> emilsedgh:  I use tons of pngs in backgrounds in CSS
<emilsedgh> kkathman: this fix never works for ie4, I tested with IE5/6 (i havent windows, Im asking friends to give me screenshot :D)
<osh_> Now THIS is a great idea. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/bountypledges
<kkathman> yeah I dont program anything for IE4  its just not worth it - same reason I dont program anything for less than 1024 x 768
<kkathman> its just not feasible for my clientelle
<combo> BluesKaj: hope this is safe as u're saying cuz this version is not in repos YET :)
<spawn57> kkathman: gotta kepe in touch with you, I really like quanta would love to find out how to use it better =P
<BluesKaj> combo, there's a short tutorial on 'how to install " https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4-inst.html
<combo> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<kkathman> spawn57:  Im usually in the buntu channels  - not hard to keep in touch :)
<spawn57> gothcha
<combo> BluesKaj: but one more thing: how to restore my present settings if something goes wrong ?
<combo> BluesKaj: just want to make sure :)
<BluesKaj> combo. if you are on an office pc then no don't do it , but if you have a bit of time and it's not going screw things up for other ppl , then ok ...otherwise stick with what you've got
<martijn81> what is the purpose of feisty proposed?
<combo> BluesKaj: ok, i'm gonna play with that.. like new experiences :D
<BluesKaj> yeah
<combo> BluesKaj: one more time - THX :)
<USMarine> martijn81 packages proposed to get into the main stream
<Jucato> martijn81: packages to be tested for feisty. aka. unstable/testing
<elo_> sup ppl
<elo_> anybody have any experience installing enlightenment?
<elo_> i am following this guide:
<elo_> http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=520.new
<elo_> adil@kubuntu:~/e17$ sh easy_e17.sh
<elo_> easy_e17.sh: 42: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<elo_> thas what i got
<combo> how to add trash icon to Desktop ??
<combo> just want to remove it from panel and put on Desktop
<martijn81> Jucato: thus not for normal users?
<Jucato> elo_: since you got it from that sitey, you might want to try asking in #LFD
<elo_> ok cool
<martijn81> how should an docbook be read?
<Jucato> martijn81: not unless you're willing to potentially break something or have something that potentially crashes and stuff
<elo_> thankc Jucato
<Phlogi__> why does session restoring in firefox not work here? I even tried tab mix plus extension with no luck..... anyone has an idea?
<martijn81> Jucato: how are they called in adept? pre-release updates?
<Jucato> let me check
<Jucato> but I think so
<elo_> err thanx
<elo_> yea its called pre-released
<BluesKaj> Phlogi__, why not just leave FF open when logging off, it should restore when you log back in .
<Phlogi__> BluesKaj: hmm yes firefox itself is restored but not the tabs in it....
<elo_> lol
<elo_> thats what he means
<BluesKaj> Phlogi__, bookmarks :)
* genii hands out coffee all around
* Jucato turns the coffee into tea
<BluesKaj> thx genii... timbits for sugar lovers !
<genii> Thats what i forgot, timbits :)
<BluesKaj> not a donut fan, but i like one occasionally
<elo_> Krispy Kreme > *
<Jucato> yummy
<Jucato> but off topic :)
<thomax__> hi, I've got a 5button mouse, where can I globally configure them? I can't seem to find it
<genii> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<thomax__> thanks
<BluesKaj> Krispy Kreme couldn't cut it in Canada against Tim Horton's ...they're pulling out :)
<genii> BluesKaj: LOL , yeah I recall
<Jucato> (we have those here)
<Jucato> you guys are making me hungry and itching to raise the !ot flag
* dthacker orders a dozen devils food from BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> i wasn't too impressed ...really nice first bite but fatty tasting after that
<genii> Anyone have some support issue? (Thought I'd ask before we get !ot'd)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> let's enjoy some moments of quiet... coz we might get flooded later :)
<Jucato> enjoy it while you can
<wesley> i hope Kdenlive will improve alot
<Alp`> well ssh with konqueror is good, but i cant connect to ftp. with filezilla and same login-data it works
<JuJuBee> Im working in a classroom using nis.  I need to give my students sudo access for a specific comand.  How do I do that?
<Dj|Nyu> nyu
<emilsedgh> Alp`: I never seen problem with FTP and kde, I think youre doing something wrong
<Alp`> emilsedgh: ok, but what could be wrong? hostname, user and password are 100% correct
<Phlogi__> how can I get mp3 support in amaork?
<Phlogi__> BluesKaj: I guess ubuntu just messed up firefox somehow
<Jucato> Alp`: are you using sftp:/  >
<USMarine> install libxine-extrapluins
<emilsedgh> Alp`: whats the error?!
<Jucato> are you using sftp:/
<genii> JuJuBee: You put them into a group which is allowed limited sudo access, then make entries in the /etc/sudoers file (with the command visudo) for only the commands you want them to be able to run. there are many examples online
<Jucato> Phlogi__: install libxine-extracodecs
<Alp`> Jucato: i use ftp://
<emilsedgh> Phlogi__: install libxine-extracodecs
<JuJuBee> genii : what do you mean limited sudo access?  Where do I define this?
<emilsedgh> too late :)
<Alp`> error is: no connectin to host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<JuJuBee> genii : must I use visudo?
<Phlogi__> thank
<Phlogi__> s
<thomax__> JuJuBee: jes
<JuJuBee> Also, I am assuming I edit the /etc/sudoers on teh workstations as well as add them to the group on the workstation?  Their accounts do not exist on teh workstation, only on the nis server.
<JuJuBee> s/teh/the
<BluesKaj> Phlogi__, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<Jucato> JuJuBee: never edit the sudoers file directly. use visudo
<JuJuBee> K, but on the server or workstation?
<Jucato> I mean anywhere... never edit /etc/sudoers directly :)
<thomax__> JuJuBee: server if that is where they have to execute the commando
<genii> JuJuBee: The reason for visudo is that the /etc/sudoers file has special permissions which can get messed up if you use a regular editor on it. If the command is to be run locally then the local workstation sudoers file needs the alteration
<genii> JuJuBee: I'll see about finding you a howto
<JuJuBee> Thanks, I think that nis is adding a layer of complexity that I am not getting.  I am looking to get the students to run sudo shutdown now from the konsole on the workstation.  The problem is, the student account does not exist on the workstation.  Their logins are via nis on the server.
<thomax__> uhm
<genii> JuJuBee: There is a good man page here http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html and some useful examples here http://www.pixelseventy2.net/pixel/SudoAndSudoers.page
<JuJuBee> Thanks genii .
<emilsedgh> my sd card reader is not working, any idea? its ricoh :)
<genii> JuJuBee: If the commands are being run on a remote box, the sudoers file there is what needs altering
<JuJuBee> So how do I add a user to the list of sudoers if that user does not exist on the computer?
<JuJuBee> NIS is confusing me.
<Agent_bob> i have an issue.   running lilo returns  "Floating point exception"    and i'll have to run it before i can boot the system.
<thomax__> emilsedgh: put in de sd card an then give output of folowing console command : dmesg | grep mmc
<Agent_bob> or should i say reboot it.
<emilsedgh> nothing thomax__ :)
<JuJuBee> Genii : this looks good, thanks again.
<thomax__> uhm
<genii> JuJuBee: With NIS, yes it begins to get fuzzy. Perhaps as a test put an NIS name in the server's sudoers file and see if it can work. Otherwise it may need some other approach
* genii sips a coffee and tries to remember if ypsudo exists
<thomax__> emilsedgh: did it ever work before on your machine
<thomax__> ?
<genii> JuJuBee: I am looking now on google for nis/sudo specific
<emilsedgh> thomax__: dunno, never tried :)
<Agent_bob> anyone know anything about this ?
<thomax__> emilsedgh: it's possible that it's not supported, try google with: <your device nam> linux support
<thomax__> name*
<osh_> Agent_bob: what does lilo -v yield?
<emilsedgh> thomax__: it looks like many had this problem on ubuntu, its a bug
<osh_> Agent_bob: "lilo -v", no quotes.
<thomax__> emilsedgh: don't know, my sd card reader works just fine
<Agent_bob> Floating point exception
<osh_> Agent_bob: This was after an upgrade?
<thomax__> Agent_bob: use grub?
<emilsedgh> thomax__: is that a 'Ricoh'? grep -i Ricoh please :)
<Alp`> where can i setup active/passive mode in konqueror for ftp connections?
<Agent_bob> thomax__ how to install it on hda (no partitions)   and i'll gladly use it
<genii> JuJuBee: Something about it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=394017
<Agent_bob> osh_ no this was after rebuilding the initrd
<thomax__> emilsedgh: nop no ricoh, that's why I said search google with your device name
<osh_> Agent_bob: I'd say your lilo is screwed. Bring out your rescue-cd and reboot. If it doesn't work, reboot from rescue-cd. Make a chroot on the right disk and run lilo -v from there.
<emilsedgh> thomax__: thanks, im searching :)
<Jucato> Alp`: System Settings -> Network Connection -> Connection Preferences
<osh_> Agent_bob: Uhm, my bad. Try a "lilo -t"
<Agent_bob> osh_ heh me to   except that's not it
<Alp`> Jucato: thx
<Agent_bob> osh_ same   Floating point exception
<Agent_bob> what's the command to update the modules ldso-cache  or what ever it is ???
<osh_> Agent_bob: So lilo isn't usable at all.  I'd say reboot but be prepared for a rescue mission.
<thomax__> Agent_bob: use live cd, go in to terminal, ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f3 ... f6, sudo grub, root (hd0,1), setup (hd0), quit
<Agent_bob> osh_ not atm  no.
<genii> JuJuBee: You can also use the method found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11006 to add whichever users to a group (in their case it was the audio group but it can be any group you create/have ) which you then in the sudoers file give rights to execute only limited programs or so on
* osh_ needs to go. 
<Agent_bob> thomax__ won't work   there is no (hd0,*)
<ubuntu> how would i mount an HP Pavillion notebook HD
<osh_> Agent_bob: good luck.
<thomax__> it will work
<Agent_bob> thomax__ it will not,  i've tried that.
<thomax__> ah okay
<genii> Agent_bob: Perhaps sudo depmod
<Agent_bob> thomax__ grub has to have a partition
<Alp`> its weird. i cant connect to a ftp server with konqi...
<blubb> anyone using ipod with amarok? Whenever I try to move files to the ipod from amarok it says it could not copy the file. What could I try?
<Agent_bob> genii yes depmod   ty.
<Agent_bob> thomax__ and like i said i don't have any partitions.
<thomax__> blubb: sell the ipod and buy a decent mp3 player ?
<Agent_bob> so grub is out.
<thomax__> Agent_bob: weak
<Agent_bob> yep   grub is weak.
<ubuntu> Creative makes a comparable MP3 player, With radio tuner, AND no copy protection on the mp3s
<thomax__> lol, let's go for some ipod bashing ^^
<Alp`> why is grub bad?
<Agent_bob> Alp` i didn't say it was bad,  it has it's place,  it just can't be installed on a partitionless hd
<cheryl^^> right then, can anyone tell me how to mount a HD in an HP notebook
<Alp`> Agent_bob:  i understand. thats not ideal...
<thomax__> cheryl^^:  sudo mount /dev/<device> /media/<mountpoint>
<Agent_bob> i guess it depends on who's idea of ideal  :)
<cheryl^^> thank you thomax__
<genii> cheryl^^: If the filesystem is not ext type you may need something like -t <FSTYPE> after the mount command
<chirawoot> 
<chirawoot> 
<thomax__> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mefisto__> cheryl^^: and if it's a ntfs partition and you need write access, you might want to install ntfs-3g
<thomax__> mefisto__: is that stable yet?
<Agent_bob> genii i think cat /proc/filesystems reviels the types that "do not need" type specified   iirc
<cheryl^^> i cant find  what  <device> it is
<mefisto__> thomax__: yes, that's what they say. And I've been using it since it was declared stable with no probs
<thomax__> cheryl^^: usually hda1 or sda1
<cheryl^^> ty again
<Agent_bob> cheryl^^   cat /proc/partitions
<Agent_bob> cheryl^^ or   sudo fdisk -l
<genii> Agent_bob: Ah, good tip
<Agent_bob> cheryl^^ either of those can find your hd/partition for you.
<Agent_bob> or help you too.
<cheryl^^> hrmm, Ty, I sort of got it, but now Permission is denied LOL
<thomax__> sudo
<khaije1> what does the 'sys' field in top actually refer to... is it the kernel?
<thomax__> khaije1: what?
<mefisto__> cheryl^^: do you want to write to it?
<Agent_bob> cheryl^^ do you mean permission denied on accessing the mounted fs   or permission denied trying to mount it ?
<cheryl^^> no mefisto__ i just need access to the Wireless card drivers
<cheryl^^> permission denied to access it Agent_bob
<khaije1> thomax__: you know, when you are looking at system resources in top, there is a column for cpu usage and memory usage called sys
<khaije1> just wondering what sys actually represents
<Agent_bob> cheryl^^ kdesu konqueror   then you can browse it
<thomax__> khaije1: true
<khaije1> thomax__: not a big deal, but it made me curious where the line between usr and sys is drawn
<cheryl^^> thank you , now the fun begins
<cheryl^^> I need to read up on how to install the firmware from the windows driver into the ubuntu driver
<cheryl^^> I do appreciate the Help  everyone, Thank you
<natalia> csd1460
<Agent_bob> tty24 [root#compaq:~]  lilo
<genii> !ndiswrapper
<Agent_bob> Floating point exception
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> errr   i don't understand why just rebuilding the initrd made lilo quit working   !
<genii> Lilo ...brrrrrrrr
* genii shivers
<cheryl^^> i just did a search to find it .. ubuntu +broadcom +wireless
<Agent_bob> ran it    worked fine.    made new initrd.img       tried to run it.   no dice
<genii> Ben so long since i worked with lilo. Don't you need to do something like liloconfig or such after adding images?
<Agent_bob> already the newest version     --reinstalling lilo      same error,   "Floating point exception"    it's not lilo.   but i dont know what it is....
<Agent_bob> genii not when using the same filename.  i over-wrote the /boot/initrd.img-`uname -r`  file.
<Agent_bob> that's why it's an absolute must   that i run lilo before it will boot.
<Agent_bob> if i could find what is causing the  "Floating point exception"     i could probaly fix or at least work around   it
<genii> You could revert it to the factory initrd if you backed it up, or reinstall the problemmatic one with --reinstall i suppose, at least to get it functional again
<elo_> can somebody help me install?
<elo_> err
<elo_> can somebody help me install enlightenment?
<Jucato> elo_: no luck at #LFD ?
<elo_> ya no jucato
<elo_> they told me that howto on their site is old
<Agent_bob> genii no you can't.   lilo reads a block adderess   you touch the inode and that changes  thus you rerun lilo
<elo_> and in all reality it combined two different methods
<Jucato> :)
<elo_> leaving me stuck half way between the two
<elo_> half way with apt-get
<elo_> then it just switches to CVS
<Jucato> not really good to mix  methods...
<genii> Agent_bob: Not a good situation then
<elo_> yea
<Jucato> depends on what it's apt-getting
<elo_> for real
<Jucato> it might just be getting the dependencies to compile enlightenment
<elo_> Code:
<elo_> sudo apt-get install automake1.9 libcvsservice-dev imake build-essential libtool libltdl3-dev libxine-dev flex bison libtag1-dev libsqlite3-dev libtagc0-dev giblib-dev libxkbui-dev
<Jucato> elo_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu <--- try that
<Jucato> elo_: ah yes, just installing dependencies and tools to compile
<elo_> lol is this a new flavor?
<Agent_bob> genii indeed.
<elo_> an enlightenment flavor?
<Jucato> not an official one
<Jucato> 3rd party derivative distro
<Agent_bob> i dismounted  /sys  /proc  and  all the dirs in /dev   same error
<genii> Agent_bob: I suppose your /boot dir is not separated out either
<elo_> thats leet
<Agent_bob> genii no.  same disk
<genii> ouch
* Jucato thouught Agent_bob had no partitions. period
<Agent_bob> Jucato correct
<mefisto__> what's the difference between the mount options "user" and "users"? the mount man page says "user" allows ordinary users to mount, and "users" allows every user to mount. What's the difference?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ user makes mount let the user that mounted it also dismount it   users allows all users to mount/dismount *
<elo_> Jucato now that I have the dependencies
<elo_> what do i need?
<Agent_bob> in a nut shell of course  ^
<Jucato> elo_: absolutely no idea
* Agent_bob writes new console program.    name   "nutshell"
<Agent_bob> :)
<elo_> ok cool
<Agent_bob> i'll make it a much smaller and compact dash
<Agent_bob> nah just kidding.
<Jucato> didn't you hate dash? :)
<Agent_bob> no that was bash
<Jucato> so you like dash? how about fish? zsh? bwahaha
<Agent_bob> it's not fully posix compliant
<Agent_bob> actually never messed with many other shells.  kcsh a little
<Agent_bob> tcsh95   i think it is.   a time or two
<Jucato> maybe time for POSIX to update? :)
<Agent_bob> well maybe.  but it's not likely to happen   is it ???
<Agent_bob> maybe a new POSIX   POSIXii  or something ?
<blubb> how can I find what version of a package is installed on my system?
<Chousuke> hmm
* martijn81 sticks to yakuake
<Chousuke> dpkg -l packagename I thikn
<Jucato> POSX :)
<Jucato> blubb: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Jucato> actually madison
<Jucato> but both work :)
<Agent_bob> you do realize that that is the reason so many .deb's are broken don't you.     if your /bin/sh is anything besides bash a lot of pre/post-inst/rm scripts break.  simply because writers use bashism (non-posix shell code) and call them #!/bin/sh
<Agent_bob> which in most cases can be corrected by editing the first line of the script to  #!/bin/bash      some of the scripts are just plain sloppy codeing.
<blubb> Jucato: thanks Jucato
<blubb> gs-gpl
<Agent_bob> like the script depending on some app starting with  update-rc.d    and the package not even actually having that app (what ever was supposed to start) as a dep.   now that's sloppy scripting...
<Agent_bob> i'm ranting, aren't i ?
<Jucato> duh!
<blubb> How can I remove only the ghostscript packages but not the related cups and that stuff? I want to replace ghostscript with a newer version, because that one shipped with feisty has a bug.
<Jucato> :)
* Agent_bob < !offtopic 
<jthomas> why do I have to reset my X at every bootup?  The xorg.conf file is created by nvidia-settings and works; I save it; the login screen is the correct resolution; but once I log in the resolution drops and I have to rerun nvidia-settings.
<Agent_bob> well   sometimes i just need to vent.     ;/
<Agent_bob> jthomas because kde saves it's rez settings in the users prefs ?
<jthomas> Agent_bob: is that true or a guess?
<Agent_bob> yeah
<jthomas> ??
<Jucato> did you check System Settings -> Monitor & Display?
<Agent_bob> no it actually does.
<jthomas> yes its set correctly there, Jucato.  Or at least it is now, after I've reset it.
<blubb> How can I remove only the ghostscript packages but not the related cups and that stuff? I want to replace ghostscript with a newer version, because that one shipped with feisty has a bug.
<Jucato> xorg.conf just gives the allowed range of resolutions to be used. then from KDE you can choose w/c one you want to use
<TECKBW> hi all
<Agent_bob> try changing it there and change it back to what it is.
<sbologna> ciao
<Agent_bob> Jucato and the default.     first listed in the default depth
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> default for X if not set by anything else
<Jucato> in which case, wouldn't work if KDE already set it
<TECKBW> how can i get smooth fonts on kubuntu fiesty?  I have googled and found an apparent fix, but I can't because when I issue the command kedit ~/.fonts.conf says unable to connect to X server
<jthomas> No matter what I change there, the screen remains at its current (correct) resolution, Jucato.
<blubb> how can I build a .dep package then?
<Agent_bob> i.e. you can make xorg start with a different size by re arranging the listings.
* Jucato has no idea now....
<TECKBW> use alien
<Agent_bob> jthomas "apply"  ?
<TECKBW> blubb
<jthomas> Agent_bob: yes i did that.
<Agent_bob> k
<mefisto__> don't you have to restart X to see a change in resolution?
<Agent_bob> in that case i'll run hide in my lilo issue.
<jthomas> It *starts* at the correct res, when the login screen comes up.  It doesn't get ugly until after I log in, during the starting of KDE
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ no
<TECKBW> alien -i package.rpm
<Agent_bob> mefisto__   press ctrl+alt+[-] 
<jthomas> hmm ok well maybe I applied it, even if it didn't change...  i'll find out tomorrow I guess when I get to work.
<genii> All you need to know and much more about making .deb files http://www.us.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: which will restart X, right?
<TECKBW> blubb --> the command to use is alien -i /pathtopackage/package.rpm
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ no...    change [-]  to [+]   to zoom back out.
<mefisto__> oh wait, ctrl-alt and the minus key?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ yes
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: ok thanks
<TECKBW> any help on the smoothing of fonts...or to get kedit to work from command line ?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ that's just a "zoom" rez change.   but demonstrates the fact that restart of the xserver is not needed to change the rez
<TECKBW> blubb --> install alien "sudo apt-get install alien"
<TECKBW> blubb --> once installed issue the previous command to install direct from rpm package
<blubb> TECKBW: and this will then update the ghostscript package? hmm then I shall search from rpm?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ notice you can still scroll around the desktop with the mouse at the edges
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ pretty neet and useful for those things you can't quite see well enough.   ;/
<TECKBW> huh!  not quite sure what ghostscript is...but I got my rpm's installed after googling and found commands for alien so I tried and hey it worked...some packages don't convert so well though
<TECKBW> would need to download the source and build them
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: so it's just working its way down the whatever is in the list in xorg.conf, right?
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ yessir
<Agent_bob> it will cycle if you keep hitting  C.A.+   or  C.A.-    it will circle around to where you were
<blubb> I really think I need to compile it myself...
<mefisto__> Agent_bob: it doesn't cycle, though. It stops at the first or last rez for me
<cheryl^^> one more question, is there a way to setup my webcam to work in ubuntu
<blubb> dammit... ubunt quite sucks
<Agent_bob> oh my.   that was a one in ten billion long shot
<blubb> or can anyone tell me how I can install a newer version of a package, compiled myself and accepted by apt-get...?
<tim__> hi, I'v got a webcam (philips spc300nc) which I want to get working. I found a thread on how to do it (at end), which appears to be from 2005. It looks like a precursor to the restricted driver manager. anyone advise is there a new way of installing this device (philips webcam)
<tim__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107922&page=3
<Agent_bob> rebuilding the initrd.img   it actually wrote it back at the exact address.      tell me how likely that is to happen again ?
<Agent_bob> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tim__> tnks
<genii> work, AFK 3-4 mins
<cheryl^^> ty
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hi
<Agent_bob> not sure that will help tim__   but it's worth a shot
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<groove> HI
<groove> XD
<Agent_bob> groove
<groove> dime
<TECKBW> anyone that can help to get smooth fonts to work on fiesty
<TECKBW> I tried to kedit ~/.fonts.conf but kedit wont run from command line
<poison--> morning
<TECKBW> says "error starting xserver or somthing"
<TECKBW> never mind...started working when i issued the command again
<deviance> Bunch of Kernal updates, should I upgrade? Now risk of anything bad happening?
<walkover> does anyone know if adobe will release a flashplayer for 64bit linux anytime soon?
<emilsedgh> walkover: why you do not try gnash?
<walkover> well i will now ;D thanks emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> walkover: try 0.8.1, should be really better
<emilsedgh> walkover: 0.8.1 supports flv playback (youtube) I think
<kaminix|benkyou> Why won't "mplayer ourselves.VOB -endpos 00:04:48 -dumpstream -dumpfile testourselves.vob" cut the videofile ourselves.VOB at 4:48 and dump it in testourselves.vob?
* genii sips a coffee
<walkover> thanks again emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> np walkover
<walkover> do you know if 0.8.1 is available as a deb package
<emilsedgh> walkover: dunno, lemme search, if i found, i will tell you
<testapi32> IN WinXP the router and net card are detected automatecly and from first run you have internet connection... in ubuntu i just cant seem to do that... where should i start with fixing the problem ? (i have an on board network card and a tp-link router)
<walkover> np ill search myself.. dont bother
<blubb> how can list all the files installed by a package?
<emilsedgh> blubb: i think dpkg -L package
<blubb> emilsedgh: yes thanks
<wers> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wers> ooh
<Jucato> wers: :P
<poison--> mornin Jucato
<Jucato> hi poison--
<poison--> yesterday i applied some updates dat adept offered
<Jucato> got samba working?
<poison--> it completly screwed up kubuntu
<Jucato> er...
<poison--> had to recover from a vmware snapshot
* Jucato hides
<poison--> yes, samba worked :D
* Jucato shouts from a distance... "good"
<poison--> eheheheh
<poison--> to make samba work, i had to reboot and start with recovery mode as root
<poison--> reinstalled samba and it worked fine
<blubb> how can I tell apt-get to use gs-gpl and NOT gs-esp? Whenever I try to uninstall gs-esp then it wants to remove cups and everything
<poison--> use adept
<blubb> that does not help, or why? poison--
<blubb> I'm using synaptics btw
<poison--> try adept
<blubb> poison--: ok now what shall I do in adept???
<blubb> that does not help, oh damn
<blubb> so it is not possible? :)
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: are those packages depended?
<poison--> if the packages are dependencies, u cant buddie
<emilsedgh> ah, sorry BluesKaj, i mean blubb :)
<poison--> or else everitin will be broken
<blubb> poison--: but the description of gs-common says that it can use the gs-gpl.... but how can I make sure that it does when the gs-esp is still installed?
<blubb> is there a package for acrobat reader?
<jthomas> acroread
<jthomas> in Universe I think
<Jucato> you'll have to get it from Adobe
<jthomas> ?  I didn't get it from Adobe
<jthomas> and i just installed it yesterday
<Jucato> !info acroread
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jthomas> hmmm
<Jucato> jthomas: are you sure you don't have 3rd part repos that distribute it?
<jthomas> looking now
<jthomas> but I didn't think so
<Jucato> Ubuntu stopped distributing it from the repos because of distribution issues iirc
<jthomas> yes, i do.  Sorry!  I have Medibuntu repos.
<Jucato> :P
* jthomas should think before blathering on.
<jhutchins> actually, it's been replaced by kpdf/xpdf.
<jthomas> kpdf is WAY better, but I got an invoice from GoDaddy that KPDF couldn't open! :(
<mefisto__> but you need acroread to fill out pdf forms. or is there a replacement now that can do that?
<wers> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<emilsedgh> actually, kpdf is replaced by Okular in KDE4 :P
<Jucato> fwiw..the new Evince seems to be able to do PDF forms now
<Chousuke> hmm
<blubb> so no acroread available?
<Chousuke> where can I get kde4? :P
<jthomas> blubb: look into Medibuntu for a package
<mefisto__> emilsedgh: do you know if Okular allows filling in pdf forms?
<Chousuke> gutsy doesn't have it yet, right?
<Chousuke> mefisto__: I think Okular and Evince might actually be using the same backend for PDF files.
<Jucato> KDE 4 won't be released (final) until December (target)
<emilsedgh> mefisto__: I think yes, from a few weeks ago...
<Chousuke> mefisto__: I'm not sure though, but that would be a Good Thing :)
<Jucato> not sure about that. Okular uses Poppler afaik. not sure about what Evince uses
<emilsedgh> the backend is poppler iirc
<Chousuke> yeah, I think evince uses poppler too
<n8k99> xournal allows you to annotate pdfs, than export results to pdf
* n8k99 uses it to sign forms
<Chousuke> Jucato: how about a beta KDE4?
* Chousuke feels like doing some experimenting 
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<emilsedgh> yes, Okular supports filling pdf forms :)
<brainwrck> hi
<Chousuke> ah, excellent
<brainwrck> anybody know how to play a movie that says Xvid.avi? Is not working with Kaffeine Mmplayer or VLC
<Jucato> brainwrck: have you installed libxine-extracodecs ?
<brainwrck> Jucato: yes
<wesley> i dont get it why the timeline preview does show anymore in kdenlive
<Chousuke> I don't run Ubuntu as my main OS (I have a macbook) so I can experiment with stuff as much as I want <3
<mefisto__> brainwrck: do you know if the file is ok? did you download it? is it definitely viewable, eg on another system?
<brainwrck> xine: couldn't find demux fo
<brainwrck> xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
* Jucato finds it weird that even mplayer can't play it
<brainwrck>  xine: couldn't find demux fo
<brainwrck> that's the message  I get
<brainwrck> what's demux?
<Chousuke> hmm
<Jucato> demultiplexer iirc
<Chousuke> I think I might not have enough space for KDE4 :/
<Jucato> O.o
<Chousuke> my ubuntu partition is only 5GB and it's mostly full.
<Jucato> sudo apt-get clean :)
<Chousuke> I'd install it on the external drive but the damn thing won't boot :P
<brainwrck> mefisto__: yes it's a download
<Chousuke> Jucato: apt-cache clean, but yah
<Jucato> Chousuke: no. apt-get clean
<Chousuke> wait, it was apt-get? :/
<Chousuke> meh
<Chousuke> makes no sense
<Chousuke> aptitude <3
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> My windows partition is taking too much space, but I can't resize it anymore :/
<elo_> lol
<elo_> screwed
<fignew> why can't you resize?
<elo_> delete stuff
<elo_> then resize it
<Chousuke> fignew: well, it's full.
<wesley> Backup your files and delete windows
<Chousuke> and besides
<elo_> lol
<elo_> its full
<elo_> good one
<elo_> delete stuff
<Chousuke> I could only create another partition from the freed space
<elo_> oh
<elo_> logical partitions are done?
<fignew> you can also expand partitions :)
<Chousuke> I suppose I might be able to
<mefisto__> c:\windows is safe to delete I think, and will free up some space ;P
<Chousuke> :P
<Chousuke> I don't really care about the installation. only my highscores in a couple games
<Chousuke> I should back them up and wipe it.
<kaminix|benkyou> Is there anyway to install mplayer svn under a different name? Say a way to call it mplayer_svn?
<Chousuke> Sucks though that Linux can't write to hfs+ partitions :P
<brainwrck>  xine: couldn't find demux fo
<brainwrck> what's demux?
<Chousuke> brainwrck: demuxer
<Chousuke> it means the splitter for the audio/video data in the container
<Chousuke> I think
<Chousuke> oh, subtitle data too
<mefisto__> brainwrck: I don't think you're seeing the whole message. is there a details button?
<tim__> heya, I am trying to get festival working. it pops the error "cannot open /dev/dsp". I'm guessing thats cos the sound deamon is controling it. I know that in enlightenment you can use esd to open a program, and that catches its /dev/dsp requests. in KDE I think we use ALSA (am I correct). Is there an equivilent command?
<tim__> !festival
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tim__> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tim__> doesnt look useful, anyone?
<Chousuke> KDE and gnome both need to get rid of arts/esd ;(
<Jucato> Chousuke: gone in KDE 4
<Jucato> technically
<Chousuke> good.
* emilsedgh thinks that how great is KDE4...
<Jucato> but fwiw... some devs say that arts is still able to outperform other alternatives. and during the time it was chosen, it was the best...
<Jucato> that's according to them. I didn't live long enough to testify
<mefisto__> r.i.p. Jucato
<wers> I hope kde 4 is much faster than kde 3 :P
<Chousuke> heh
<Chousuke> kde3 seems to have some issues with UI lag
<tim__> :) so any idea how I make the errant application use arts? it wants /dev/dsp, and works very occasionaly, i think when nothing else has grabbed the resource...
<Jucato> wers: who said KDE is slow? :)
<wers> Jucato: me, why?
<Chousuke> it's not slow per se, but somehow the UI felt laggy.
<Jucato> :P
<Chousuke> especially when you select things from drop down lists
<Jucato> tbh Kubuntu is a bit slow compared to some others... just imho
<Chousuke> I don't know if it's just some feature that makes it seem like it has lag, but hmm
<adz21c> Chousuke: since KDE4 should use Qt4 I think they made some big improvements to Qt4's rendering so should seema lil less slugglish
<Jucato> wers: you definitely haven't tried Debian, MEPIS, PCLOS, or Gentoo, SLAX, Nimble-X
<Chousuke> adz21c: well, it's quite snappy compared to how OS X can be sometimes :P
<wers> I have tried debian, mepis, and pclos
<kaminix|benkyou> If I just make mplayer in it's own dir without make install, I can still run it, right?
<Chousuke> I'm just very very sensitive to lag
<wers> yeah.. they are really faster
<wers> I'm thinking of using only kde-core on gutsy
<Chousuke> beryl was fun though
<Jucato> wers: seen my guide? might be worth it
<Chousuke> despite a few quirks with menus and their shadows
<wers> Jucato, where?
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html
<wers> If I can make KDE as fast as this Xfce desktop that I am using now, I would really be impressed
<adz21c> Chousuke: Yea, unfortunately it seems to be really slow for me one of my monitors when using twinview, you can see it rendering the window ... infact u can see that happen when watching videos too, so i switched to Xinerama which beryl/compiz don't like apparently :(
<wers> Nice one jucatskee, even more comprehensive than aysiu's
<Jucato> wers: try the kde-core one. it just *might* be faster.
<wers> hehehe
<Chousuke> adz21c: I didn't even try setting up dual displays :P
<Chousuke> adz21c: until it's as easy as on OS X I probably won't even try :/
<BluesKaj> aRts is the basic app that alsa and kmix run on top of ,but it's getting old and clunky and the only way to set sound up on (K)ubuntu is to get both alsa and kmix setup in conjuction with each other, which in itself is frustrating and clunky as well.
<Chousuke> adz21c: you know, plug in the monitor, and it works
<adz21c> Chousuke: the nvidia settings manager provided by the latest nvidia driver makes it pretty easy
* Jucato thought arts ran a bit side by side w/ alsa
<Chousuke> adz21c: the only thing I had to tune on OS X was the resolution. and even that I had to do only once, since it identifies and remembers settings for each individual device. :)
<Chousuke> so if I take out my CRT and plug in the TV, it remembers the settings I had for the TV
<Chousuke> that
<adz21c> Chousuke: I just plugged in, launched the manager and just said, put this window this side and make it that bug, clicked apply and all was good with the world
<Chousuke> that's how I wish it would work that well on Linux
<adz21c> when i say window i mean't screen haha
<Chousuke> I don't have nvidia btw.
<adz21c> ok
<Chousuke> (Intel)
<Chousuke> But the macbook really is a damn good laptop to get if you want to use Linux
<Chousuke> ~everything works out-of-the-box
<Chousuke> and the few gripes I have with Feisty are already fixed in gutsy
<mefisto__> what's the ati proprietary driver like these days? last time I tried using it to get tvout working, it made my main screen extremely white and washed out
<Chousuke> they have two drivers nowadays
<adz21c> my only gripe is my webcam doesn't work with kopete without applying a code patch
<Chousuke> the new proprietary beta driver and the old piece of crap :P
<Chousuke> and then the 2d-only free alpha-driver
<Chousuke> which I hope will improve
<mefisto__> so there are 2 proprietary drivers, along with the free one?
<Chousuke> yes, AFAIK
<WoLf00>    CiAo!! a TuTTi Di #kubuntu    < ~WoLf00 ScRiPt v.0.1~ > 
<Chousuke> the old proprietary driver was so bad they apparently decided to redo it
<mefisto__> anyone care to recommend the new ati driver? It would be great to finally get tvout AND my monitor working together
<Chousuke> something good to come out of AMD buying ATi :)
<Chousuke> not to mention the specs :P
<Chousuke> I'm still waiting for the 3d stuff though
<djudd> hey i see that dolphin will become the default manager soon.  what if i like having konqueror as my file manager.  is there a way to keep it as default?
<adz21c> djudd: yes i think there is
<Chousuke> I can see why it'd take so long to release them though. 3d is an order of magnitude more complex than 2d :/
<adz21c> djudd: I don't know how since i not used kde4, but if its anything like kde3 theres an area you can select default applications like messenger clients and email clients etc
<Jucato> djudd: yes
<mefisto__> djudd: yes, you just set whatever you want as default for opening directories
<djudd> thank you
<mefisto__> so is anyone so impressed with the new ati driver that they would recommend it?
<Chousuke> mefisto__: would it hurt to try? :)
<Jucato> just be sure you know how to go back...
<mefisto__> Chousuke: it might hurt to revert to my current driver. I don't want to bother if it's not worth it
<poison--> man, running kubuntu with vmware rocks
<poison--> free to screw it, cause theres always a backup
<poison--> lmao
<yuan> hello AV8D
<mefisto__> I've moved a window to deskop 2 while using beryl, and I can't get to desktop 2. Is there a way to find that window, bring it back in view?
<K39> ...
<tim__> does kubuntu use arts or alsa?
<Jucato> both
<mefisto__> tim__: both
<tim__> oh...
<Jucato> KDE uses arts for notifications (only afaik)
<tim__> is there an artsdsp for alsa?
* Jucato doesn't know what artsdp does...
<tim__> it tricks old non sound deamon programs into using arts
<Jucato> oh...
<tim__> so you go "artsdsp myOldProgram" and it works
<mefisto__> so you want something like alsadsp? what problem are you trying to solve?
<Chousuke> most not-horrendously-outdated programs should support alsa or something though.
<tim__> I'm trying to get festival or flite working
<marx2k> Does anyone knowwhen KDE4 is coming out?
<tim__> er, there is something called aoss
<tim__> which I think is an artsdsp for alsa, but I didnt know there was an alsadsp
<emilsedgh> marx2k: current release date is for december...
<marx2k> whoa... thats pretty far out
<emilsedgh> KDE4.0 marx2k, KDE4 means KDE 4.0, 4.1, 4.x
<marx2k> <- still using 3.5.6 :)
<allee> hi, is it possible in kicker to get bigger icons in kicker on mouse over?
<deviance> N
<deviance> No, you could get a dock though
<DexterF> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<allee> deviance: oh, dock seem to be broken in gutsy.  No reaction on RMB and droping an app icon does not work too :(
<deviance> cooldock?
<deviance> Download it from adept
<Jucato> allee: dock application panel? that's only for windowmaker apps
<deviance> Or awn, if you can, is a good fock
<deviance> dock*
<deviance> https://launchpad.net/awn
<Jucato> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Jucato> !info ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Package ksmoothdock does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> hm..
<Jucato> kxdocker is definitely broken
<allee> Jucato: hi :)
<Jucato> hi allee! :)
<Jucato> the large balloons that appear when you hover over an app doesn't work for you? :)
<deviance> Jucato: Does Avant Window Navagtor need Compiz Fusion or anything like that
<Jucato> deviance: I don't really know
<allee> Jucato: and the dock of kicker too :)
<deviance> The tooltip doesnt work? Hmm
<Jucato> allee: if you mean the Dock Application Bar, that really doesn't work unless you have WindowMaker apps
<Jucato> allee: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kicker/dock-application-bar-extension.html
<deviance> !info kooldock
<ubotu> kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<deviance> There you go, that one works :P:
* Jucato wonders what happened to ksmoothdock..
<deviance> And so does:
<deviance> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubotu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<deviance> yes it does...
<Jucato> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm..
<allee> Jucato: RMB on kicker -> add New panel -> dock application bar. Strange that it's there at all when it need windowmaker????
<Jucato> allee: it's an extension panel... sort of an extra.. but yes. strange
<Jucato> luckily it won't survive
<deviance> http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu feisty/
<deviance> Add that to the reppos and avant-window-navigator is a good dock
<deviance> Oh wait that was for miro
<deviance> Hmm
<deviance> That reminds me, Miro isnt working atm
<deviance> On my pc anyway
<deviance> It just dies when I open it
<xenol> plz can someone tell me where can i disable kwallet? its annoying for me :<
<Jucato> xenol: right-click on the kwallet icon -> Configure Wallet -> uncheck "Enable wallet subsystem"
<Jucato> it won't save any passwords from now on
<Jucato> tie for be d
<Jucato> er.. time* for bed*
<allee> Jucato: nite!
<Jucato> g'night allee! :)
<Jucato> kthxbye
<Jucato> :D
<xenol> gn
<ubuntu_> How do I install Beryl on Kubuntu ?
<ubuntu_> Is anyone install it ?
<kkathman> !beryl !ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl !ubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> !beryl | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
* allee greeets tackat 
<ubuntu_> Thanks
<kkathman> ubuntu_:  but you might want to look at compiz-fusion, since beryl is a dead product now (more or less)
<xenol> anyway i can disable bluetooth since i dont use it at all? :X
<deviance> Hmm, I cannot connect to msn on Kopete, I could until a second ago, but it frozxe, so I closed it, now it wont open msn
<emilsedgh> xenol: remove kbluetooth packages
<mefisto__> deviance: me too, says there is a server error
<deviance> AH, Im not the only one
<deviance> mefisto__: Can you connect on meebo.com?
<deviance> I could connect online, but not from Kopete
<xenol> emilsedgh:  well when i want to do it it offers me kubuntu-desktop as well
<deviance> Which is weird
<emilsedgh> xenol: any other thing except kubuntu-desktop?
<xenol> emilsedgh:  sec
<mefisto__> I don't know what meebo.com is. a website, or IM service?
<sep1318> hey all. I'm in the market for a new printer, and the epsonc120 was suggested. (i currently have a seemingly-dead c86) anything you guys can tell me? I can't find anything much on the tubes about whether or not it'll work in kubuntu-land.
<stefan_c69> look, I have this weird problem
<emilsedgh> mefisto__: try it :)
<sep1318> mefisto__: it's a website that is a web service... sort of like pidgin built in ajax for the web.
<deviance> mefisto__: Its a website thats online msn
<xenol> emilsedgh:  done tyvm
<stefan_c69> when I'm connected through my ethernet cable, i can use kontact to read my mail
<emilsedgh> xenol: any other package is going to be removed except kubuntu-desktop?
<mefisto__> deviance: yes, I can log in through meebo. hmm
<deviance> mefisto__: Its working now
<stefan_c69> but using wpa_supplicant, on the University WLAN here, I can't
<deviance> Try again in Kopete
<xenol> emilsedgh:  no it removed only kbluetooth but also showed kubuntu-desktop there
<allee> xenol: when you exit kbluetooth, you asked it it should be autostarted. Say: no ;)
<emilsedgh> xenol: kubuntu-desktop is nothing, just a metapackage that links to other packages to make the job of installing kubuntu easy
<deviance> mefisto__: If its still not working, I can tell you how I fixed mine :P
<xenol> allee: i rather remove it, since i dont use it at all =] 
<xenol> emilsedgh:  ah thx for ur time and help
<stefan_c69> does kontact look at the settings of knetworkmanager?
<emilsedgh> np xenol :)
<allee> xenol: wiht that as your guide line, it makes no sense to care about kbuntu-desktop
<allee> xenol: so remove it
<mefisto__> deviance: how did you fix yours?
<stefan_c69> anyone?
<deviance> Ok. Go Settings -> Configure -> Accounts -> Click your MSN -> Modify -> Connection settings -> Tick HTTP method
<deviance> Then try to connect again,
<xenol> hum does video/audio preview in konqueror also work on feisty?
<deviance> It failed for me to connect, said server was busy, but when I unticked the HTTP box, it was working again
<adz21c> Is anyone else having issues with kopete and msn?
<inzeo> i'm having problems with kopete and konversation - they won't start when clicking on their shortcuts, usually causing a crash, but opening them through terminal works, but it takes a very long time
<adz21c> I can't seem to connect properly
<deviance> Work mefisto__?
<mefisto__> deviance: I just got it to connect now. my http thing was already unticked, so I ticked it, and after a few attempts it worked
<deviance> Yeah, that happend with me, mine was unticked, I ticked it and it failed, if you untick it again it will work normaly, well it should mefisto__
<mefisto__> deviance: it's connected now using http method
<deviance> Its less secure through http though
<inzeo> i'm having problems with kopete and konversation - they take a very long time to actually start up after clicking their shortcuts, any suggestions??
<adz21c> inzeo: have you tried launching via console and see if you get any warnings/errors
<inzeo> adz21c: yes i have, and no errors/warnings display
<inzeo> adz21c: i feel like they began becoming quite slow after I attempted to run the KDE groupware wizard
<adz21c> inzeo: have you tried deleting their configs etc then?
<mefisto__> deviance: I've got it connecting now with http method UNticked
<deviance> :D
<inzeo> adz21c: I was hoping to try that, but I'm not sure where to look to remove the configs
<adz21c> inzeo: ~/.kde/share/config/*kopete* and ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete (that ones a dir
<inzeo> adz21c: okay, thanks!  i will try that and get back to you
<adz21c> delete them (or move them if you want to keep it to be safe) and see what happens when you launch kopete
<Azzco> I'm trying to get kubuntu on a USB stick... I've got a problem moving a file:
<Azzco> ubuntu@ubuntu:/cdrom/casper$ sudo cp filesystem.squashfs /media/usb/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<Azzco> cp: reading `filesystem.squashfs': Input/output error
<scheater5> azzco: I'm afraid I can't offer you much advice, but I can offer hope - I have done exactly that (that is, put a bootable kubuntu live cd on a usb drive)
<jhutchins> There's something wrong with your source file.
<scheater5> azzco: unfortunatly, it was about a year ago and I followed some instructions on the net which I can't seem to remember.  But take heart - it's possible
<jhutchins> Is it mounted or something?
<Azzco> Thanks scheater5, I'm trying to do it with feisty and I'm not sure if there's any difference compared to the previus versions
<dhq> how do i rename multiple files
<Azzco> jhutchins: /media/usb is the first partition on my usb drive if that's what you asked
<jhutchins> Azzco: I wasn't asking anything, I'm trying to tell you that the source file you're trying to copy has a problem.
<Azzco> Oh okay well I'm on the CD right now, one of the guides told me to do so...
<Azzco> Okay thanks for the help jhutchinsI'll reboot into my normal install and try to do it from there
<marx2k> Does Superkaramba require any special graphics processing or can it be run just with general linux drivers without compositing?
<cloakable> marx2k: Can be run generally
<emilsedgh> marx2k: it requires nothing :)
<marx2k> And does anyone have a decent howto on how to install it?
<cloakable> marx2k: sudo aptitude install superkaramba
<cloakable> end howto
<marx2k> haha didnt know it was in the repos :D
<uga> I'd rather see a decent howto on how to use it... being it limited to desktop usage, it's rather useless here
<uga> all covered by windows
<Dr_Willis> i dont find it very usefull even when its not covered. :)
<marx2k> :(
<marx2k> does it run up the cpu?
<Dr_Willis> but i hear kde4 wll have a lot of improvements in the widget-desktop-area
<Dr_Willis> marx2k it will a little of course. every program does.
<hydrogen> thats the current buzz
<hydrogen> but
<cloakable> heh
<hydrogen> I'll have to see it to believe it
<marx2k> Hmm... installed... now what :() Now I would like to see the howto on using it too :)
<uga> hydrogen: the new widgets are useful. That's true
<uga> been using them
<cloakable> Dr_Willis: Beside huge blobs with "could not load object"? ;)
<hydrogen> uga: you mean the plasmoids?
<uga> but still they go on the deektop, so far
<uga> hydrogen: yes
<hydrogen> uga: they have a long way to go before they become useful
<hydrogen> to me at least
<hydrogen> anyways
<jmrebol> hola
<hydrogen> I've got class
<marx2k> Wait...actually... how DO I use Karamba?! :)
<marx2k> Oh, i foudn the config for it
<marx2k> n/m
<uga> hydrogen: heh, my desktop is already covered with my cutest pics now =)
<jmrebol> alguien habla espaol
<jhutchins> !es | jmrebol
<ubotu> jmrebol: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<inzeo> adz21c: hmm, that didn't seem to fix the problem - any other thoughts?
<inzeo> adz21c: one time it did give me an error after it crashed - something about...gsoapOpen failed or something like that
<marx2k> So there's no way to get Karamba themes like clock onto my taskbar? :(
<genii> uga: didn't get a chance to mess around with my home box last night, but sometime this week. I have a few other projects need my attention first
<elo_> mew
<cloakable> heh
<uga> genii: heh, dont' worry. Lets see if I can get some time myself too
<sainzeo> i'm getting the error, SOAP-ENV: VerisonMismatch when opening Kopete, any ideas?
<sainzeo> i'm getting the error, SOAP-ENV: VerisonMismatch when opening Kopete, any ideas?
<adam__> has anyone had problems trying to install (or even load the live cd) of kubuntu on a hp pavilion dv6xxx?
<uga> adam__: do you see any errors? does it just stop? what happens?
<dthacker-lt> how do I tell the desktop preview and pager to use desktop names instead of numbers?
<adam__> uga: well i get to the point where you'd see kdm or kde logging in but the screen just goes blank
<adam__> uga: i can't switch to a tty either
<uga> adam__: try rebooting, and adding an option of vga that your monitor supports for tty. Like vga=791
<uga> adam__: if that doesn't work, remove the "splash" and "silent" options
<sainzeo> i'm getting the error, SOAP-ENV: VerisonMismatch when opening Kopete, any ideas?
<uga> adam__: at least that should get you a tty
<adam__> uga: ok thank you, i'll try that now
<uga> adam__: F6 to change  boot options
<uga> just in case
<genii> sainzeo:according to http://www.cafeconleche.org/books/xmljava/chapters/ch02s06.html error indicates a command intended for version 1.2 being sent to SOAP version 1.1
<sainzeo> genii: thanks! would you know how to fix this problem?
<Davy_Jones> is there an image editing program that uses the kde libs?
<dthacker-lt> Davy_Jones: Krita
<adam__> Davy_Jones: and kolourpaint if you want some simpler
<adam__> something*
<Davy_Jones> thanks
<LjL> and showfoto is very nice, although it doesn't allow you to *paint*
<Davy_Jones> krita looks like photoshop
<LjL> yeah but it kind of lacks a couple of hundreds of features right now
<mefisto__> just been playing around with kooldock. are there others similar to kooldock? ie, that hide/popup
<Dr_Willis> thers that AWN dock thing - i hear - but its veyr much a work in progress
<Dr_Willis> !find dock
<ubotu> Found: docker, haddock, kdocker, knetdockapp, kooldock (and 4 others)
* dthacker-lt asks forgiveness and repeats his question. How do I tell the desktop switcher to use names instead of numbers. I know it's a checkbox somehere, but I can't find it.
<jhutchins> uga: He could also disble kdm startup and start x manually for diagnostics.  vga=normal turns off framebuffer, which is better than trying to guess a usable mode.
<jhutchins> uga: If he can switch to a console, he can kill kdm from there and try to fix it.
<marx2k> ok I agree... Karamba looks nice but is only useful when you have your desktop showing
<bomber> thats why i allways start x manually
<genii> sainzeo: sorry for lag, was a flurry of activity here at work
<bomber> doggone remote is at it again
<Dr_Willis> i much perfer the  panel/sidebar method of desktop widgets
<genii> sainzeo: Perhaps to try install or reinstall of package libsoap-lite-perl
<poison--> genii sup
<poison--> willis :D
<poison--> how can i reste all samba configs?
<poison--> reset even
* dthacker-lt smacks self in head. Doh!
<uga> poison--: dpkg --reconfigure ?
<walkover> i have downloaded some icons from kde-looks.org and it says in there that they are to be "manually copied" but where?
<poison--> yoooo uga
<poison--> my savier
<poison--> lmao
<uga> =)
* genii hands poison-- a coffee (or other beverage of his choice)
<adam__> walkover: ~/.kde/share/icons/[icon theme name] 
<uga> poison--: oh, it's --configure, btw, not --reconfigure
<walkover> oh! thanks
<elo_> sup ppl
* poison-- tried reconfigure lol
<poison--> uga, no luck
<uga> uhm :/
<poison--> says theres erros
<poison--> errors*
<uga> oh, what errors
<poison--> cant i just delete the *.conf file?
<poison--> lmao
<uga> lol
<walkover> adam__: is it not supposed to show in the system settings->appearance when i have copied the icons?
<poison--> root@takedown:~# dpkg --configure samba
<poison--> dpkg: error processing samba (--configure):
<poison-->  package samba is already installed and configured
<poison--> errors found during process of:
<poison-->  samba
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<poison--> 5 lines.. and small ones :D
<adam__> walkover:you need an index file, if you have some other icon folders in ~/.kde/share/icons/ you can steal one from them
<wesley> guys id Linux mce for amd64 or only 32 bit?
<walkover> well i dont :D
<walkover> but ill look around for one
<wesley> hello is the Linux mce for both amd64 and 32bit or only 32 bit?
<Dr_Willis> Check the Linux MCE homepage i guess. I dont see why there would be a limit. Unless thers some codec issue.
<poison--> gave up on mce one week ago
<poison--> too much issues
<Azzco> scheater5: I got my sisters computer to load my USB, it's been loading initrd.gz for ages now have you experienced this?
<wesley> there doest stand if its amd64 or 32bit
<legaw> how do i hide the menubar and the statusbar in konqueror from the config file and (or at least or) from the command line?
<parsnip> hi all
* parsnip waves
<parsnip> does anyone us ampache??
<adam__> parsnip: if you mean apache and by that apache2, yes...
<parsnip> adam__: its a web based media streaming daemon
<adam__> parsnip: I'm well aware of that -_-
<parsnip> adam__: sorry, long day at work :(
<adam__> parsnip: if you go to http://please.mine.nu you'll see an example of it working
<parsnip> adam__: i cant get the initail configuration done
<garred0> hi
<adam__> parsnip: ah ok (you really should just ask the question first)
<garred0> i want to install kubuntu, but the bootmanager should be stored on my usb-pen, how to change the destination for the bootloader when installing?
<parsnip> adam__: i'm gonna have a google round a bit
<parsnip> adam__: i may be back
<parsnip> adam__: :)
<genii> parsnip: Appears perhaps some help here: http://ampache.org/forums/
<adam__> parsnip: >.>
<parsnip> adam__: cheers man
<Neil3> oi oi
<adam__> ok i finally got kubuntu installed by installing just a commandline version, problem is it never asked me for a username and password so how am i supposed to login now?
<uga> anyone here tested Lotus Symphony?
<r0lfito> Hola
<r0lfito> Algun chileno?
<uga> !es | r0lfito
<ubotu> r0lfito: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> anybody can help me/
<ubuntu> I was upgrading my ubuntu system, but when I reboot my PC, it can't start the grub for Error 35 or similar...
<ubuntu> anybody can say me how can I go to my ubuntu? now i-m a kubuntu livecd
<uga> ubuntu: mount your partitions into /mnt
<uga> like... mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<uga> mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/home
<uga> for example
<uga> then chroot /mnt
<uga> and you'll be "inside" your machine, running your software
<uga> you just need to fix and reinstall grub from there
<uga> if I missed anything, please anyone let me know
<uga> I think that's enough
<kkathman> greetings uga :)
<uga> wb kkathman
<genii> maybe /mnt/home if thats where it's mounted
<genii> (to chroot to)
<uga> I always chroot to /
<uga> I didn't think you could do that with home
<uga> you tell it where the  new root (/) is
<genii> uga: nvm, after re-reading scroll it seems clearer now
<uga> my doubt is if there's anything else to do, so that grub reads the new machine configs, but I don't think so
<BluesKaj> are there any compiz-fusion tutorials for kde , all i can find under google is gnome
<genii> uga: heh, i caught on the screen: mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/home then chroot /mnt
<uga> genii: hehe, I just don't know why, but I always mount /home too =)
<uga> there should be no need...
<uga> unless you love your bashrc maybe
<ubuntu> uga: I mount my /dev/hda3 on my desktop, on hda3 is my ubuntu system
<ubuntu> i can into my ubuntu system yet
<ubuntu> but only with livecd
<uga> yes, but once mounted, if you type "chroot /mountpoint", you are running the software as if you had booted up properly
<uga> using the live CD's kernel, but running "inside" your box
<uga> then you can grub-install
<BluesKaj> oh well, can't run it anyway ...can't run composite with google earth so eyecandy is out :)
<uga> ubuntu: that will read your machine's grub/menu.lst configuration, and write it again to the MBR
<uga> but don't run it from the live CD
<uga> always after chrooting
<uga> else it'll read the configuration and tools of the live CD, rather than your machine's
<ubuntu> can you speake spanish uga? >_<
<uga> un poquio. nete a #kubuntu-es
<zipper> Hmm, i suspect one of my hdd's are dying... Anyone who can recommend a good tool for checking?
<zipper> like, memtest86 for ram
<mefisto__> zipper: do you know who the manufacturer is?
<zipper> mefisto__, Western Digital
<zipper> bought some "special server harddrives" which are supposed to last forever... they even offer a (limited) lifetime guarentee
<zipper> can look up the specific model if you want?
<mefisto__> zipper: http://support.wdc.com/download/
<zipper> thanks
<zipper> but thats for windows, hoped there was something similar to linux
<genii> zipper: The Ultimate Boot CD has many vendor-specific drive checking tools, WD is one. www.ultimatebootcd.com
<mefisto__> zipper: you might want this: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ but it has the same diagnostics program as the other link, only on a boot disk with a bunch of other useful stuff
<mefisto__> genii beat me to it
<zipper> okay i'll have a look, thanks
* genii hands mefisto__ a consolation coffee
<mefisto__> thanks genii, just what I need right now
<genii> np
<uga> sigh, I wish it were as easy as in irc taking women to private rooms ;)
<uga> (joking)
<uga> I hate privmsgs, that's why
<styx_> hiya
<mefisto__> uga: we need more info to diagnose your problem ;)
<tdn> How do I submit feature requests for Kubuntu? Should I just submit them as bugs? Often I find that feature requests are just tagged "wishlist" and then ignored.
<uga> mefisto__: lol
<mefisto__> tdn: if it's not a bug but a feature request, there's no point in calling it a bug
<tdn> mefisto__, I know, but *where* do I report feture requests?
<marx2k> Why are most of the themes from kde-look.org compilable? Isnt there a repository of themes that can just be imported?
<uga> marx2k: those aren't themes. They are styles
<marx2k> I see
<emilsedgh> marx2k: kde-style-*
<uga> themes don't need coding, but styles are c++ source code that define how each button, scrollbar, border, line, etc are drawn
<uga> including animations or whatever
<uga> marx2k: you'll find tons of styles installable in kubuntu as .debs
<uga> no need to compile them
<marx2k> I have only found kde-style-lipstik kde-style-comix kde-style-klearlook kde-style-serenity kde-style-polyester
<tdn> uga, tons? apt-cache search kde-style only gives me five?
<marx2k> under aptitude's kde-style-*
<uga> maybe I'm confused with the amount of kwin decos
<uga> marx2k: which is the one you want to install
<marx2k> uga: Oh Im going to install all of them
<tdn> uga, what is the difference betweeen kde-styles and kwin-styles?
<uga> tdn: kdeartwork-style - widget styles released with KDE
<uga> don't forget that pack
<uga> default kde ones
<uga> tdn: kwin styles are the window decoration part
<tdn> uga, and kde-styles are?
<uga> the border of the window, its buttons...
<uga> kde styles define every other widget inside the application: buttons, lists, toolbars, checkboxes, scrollbars...
<tdn> uga, ok.
<tdn> Then what if I need more splash screens?
<marx2k> how does one use aptitude to install with wildcards? like "sudo aptitude install kwin-style-*"
<tdn> s/need/want/
<uga> tdn: that's just a picture drawing thing. I believe you have quite a few under kde-look.org, with instructions on how to install them
<uga> marx2k: I don't think you can.. but maybe, dunno
<tdn> uga, ok.
<tdn> uga, what is the default Kubuntu style?
<tdn> Is that lipstik?
<uga> tdn: dunno what's default, but mine is polyester
<tdn> I managed to change my current style to Serenity and I want it back, but I'm not sure which one I used before. Other than it was the default one.
<uga> lipstik sounds more like a plastik based thing
<sainzeo> hi all, in kopete, I'm able to create my groupwise account fine and see everyone, but I'm unable to start a chat with anyone - it gives me an error - any help?
<uga> I don't think that's default
<tdn> uga, is plastik the default one then?
<hagabaka> marx2k: aptitude install '~n^kde-style-'
<marx2k> whoa
<marx2k> are there a bunch of theme packages too?
<hagabaka> generally, ~nREGEXP
<uga> tdn: that's default in kde
<tdn> uga, yes, but what is in Kubuntu?
<uga> tdn: no idea, but possibly Polyester is. Why care that much which is the standard? =)
<tdn> uga, because I liked what I had before.
<uga> tdn:  remove .kde and it'll default to the kubuntu defaults again ;))
<genii> Yes, I just checked, it is Polyester
<tdn> genii, thanks.
<uga> genii: cheers
<genii> np
<Cequine> can someone please tell me how to find out what mount points i have pointing to which partitions?
<hagabaka> /etc/mtab
<tdn> Cequine, type "mount"
<sainzeo> hi all, in kopete, I'm able to create my groupwise account fine and see everyone, but I'm unable to start a chat with anyone - it gives me an error - any help?
<Cequine> ummm. not working.  i'm wanting to see something kinda like:  /hda1 -> swap  /hda2 -> /  /hda3 -> /home  etc
<mefisto__> Cequine: try sudo fdisk -l
<slackern> Cequine, blkid will show it too i guess
<Phlogi_> is there mozplugger for ubuntu? :-p
<marx2k> ok, so... where's a good deb repository for KDE styles?! :)
* elo_ away dropping friends off at the pool
* slackern sneaks away and hides in pool with sharkfin and scubagear
<elo_> slackern ...
<slackern> ^
<slackern> ^^
<elo_> err that was a pun for going to the bathroom and taking a shit
<kkathman> marx2k:  go to kde-look.org and look for styles there
<elo_> poor you
<slackern> hehe
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<marx2k> kkathman: they want you to compile most of those :(
<kkathman> marx2k:  some but not most
<kkathman> baghira is in the repos tho
<kkathman> marx2k:  besides - learning to compile things is a valuable piece of knowledge to have - so themes is a good start.
<marx2k> Oh i know how to compile things, but installing via deb is easier :)
<elo_> !ohmy ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> the only style that I am aware of that is in the repos is baghira - but there may be others
<marx2k> :(
<marx2k> brb
<adam__> ok i'm booting my ubuntu commandline install and it keeps stopping after "setting up console font and keymap...            [ OK ] "
<uga> kkathman: comix, clearlook, lipstik, qtcurve and serenity are
<uga> kkathman: no baghira here, and ... actually I can't suggest its use
<kkathman> uga its there
<uga> it must be sourced from non-standard repos. Either that, or somebody couldn't port it to x64 ;)
<kkathman> apt-cache search kwin-baghira
<uga> oh, that's the windeco though, not the kde style
<kkathman> right
<uga> this is what's known as baghira, usually http://baghira.sourceforge.net/
<uga> for those kids loving white plastic boxes ;))
<kkathman> uga everyone should compile a program and a kernel at least once :)
<uga> errrm... what was the name... pear? =)
<ScorpKing> hi ppl
<Ajzo> how to create TRASH icon on Desktop ?? :] 
<uga> Ajzo: heh, you too deleted it hah? =)
<kkathman> Ajzo:  Google is your friend:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<uga> touch Trash.desktop, and add what I'll tell you right now in the contents
<kkathman> oops wrong link
<kkathman> hold on
<kkathman> http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2006/09/24/how-to-add-the-trash-can-to-your-kubuntu-desktop/
<Ajzo> uga: nope, i just remove it from kicker but don't know how to put in on desktop
<kkathman> there thats better
<kkathman> to put it on your kicker just right click and add trash applet
<uga> Ajzo: http://rafb.net/p/srhbhF58.html
<kkathman> on the desktop is more tricky
<uga> Ajzo: that's what it should contain
<uga> and be done ;)
<kkathman> wow theres alot of deleting the trash icon around here - 2 people asked that yesterday
<kkathman> thats how I had the link handy :)
<uga> kkathman: it's very tempting
<kkathman> to delete the trash icon?
<ScorpKing> maybe i should try it. :)
<uga> it's like... running on the motorway and saying... and what happens if I press the brake at the same time as the accelerator???
<kkathman> ROFL
<uga> and you know it's not good, but you can, and what if?
<uga> and you know the result... =)
<ScorpKing> does anyone know how to put the trash icon back? lol
<kkathman> yeah but see, you have this intution that something bad could happen...so you might wanna know how to get BACK before you do it in the 1st place
<uga> ScorpKing: LOL, I told so above
* ScorpKing is bored...
<uga> touch and edit the file as I pasted
<ScorpKing> :D
<uga> just create the file with touch, and edit its contents to match the rafb.net paste I posted up there
<ScorpKing> uga: i'm jokeing. :D
<uga> =)
<Ajzo> i did as u said with that icon... it lookd everything works fine except icon :/
<christophe_D> bonjour
<Ajzo> it is kate text icon
<Ajzo> and not trash icon
<kkathman> Ajzo:  see the link I posted up a ways
<uga> ?
<uga> Ajzo: Icon==trashcan_full
<uga> Doesn't that icon exist for you?
<uga> maybe it needs refreshing
<uga> try deleting a file and emtpying the trash
<uga> even kdeclassic iconset includes that icon. It should exist for you too
<kkathman> hmm wonder why you wouldnt follow that link??
<kkathman> guess thats too hard
<kkathman> I forget Im in the buntu channels now :) hehe
<uga> kkathman: it does the same, but it's missing the actions part
<uga> the url you said
<kkathman> no need really :)
<kkathman> as long as the URL is right that is
<Ajzo> uga & kkathman - it is made so but icon still isn't shown - but if i click on Proporties it shows right icon in window, but no on the desktop
<kkathman> heh
<uga> kkathman: uh, right click empty trashcan possibly wouldn't work if not added?
<uga> anyway, that's default...
<uga> Ajzo: maybe close session and enter again?
<kkathman> hmm just created here... seems fine :)  course now I have to delete a trash can....wow everything is circular :)
<Quixogre> hello
<ScorpKing> uga: that link woks for me. just created a trashcan and called it Trash
<uga> ScorpKing: I said same thing, but it's missing the actions part
<uga> "Empty trash" thing
<kkathman> yep me too - ScorpKing  course now you gotta delete it :)
<kkathman> and here we go :)
<ScorpKing> 1 2 3... it's gone. what now?
<donsdx> When I installed Ubuntu, I did not know about Kubuntu.  I am running KDE.  Should I do anything else.  I ask because I have Gnome programs installed, when I would prefer KDE.
<Quixogre> can anyone read this?
<kkathman> yes Quixogre
<uga> Quixogre: no
<uga> =)
<kkathman> lol
<Quixogre> WOOT!! thanks for the response :)
<stpg> Hi
<Quixogre> got a bit of a problem with ubuntu...mind if i pick some brains?
<ScorpKing> hmmm. why not?
<uga> donsdx: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> Quixogre:  just ask your questions and someone will answer hopefully
<Quixogre> hehe okies. the short version: was installing NDISwrappers for my NIC/wireless, somehow deleted my files for my NIC
<donsdx> uga: do I just do that over the Ubuntu install.  And can I use Synaptic?
<kkathman> uga probably a sudo in front of that
<uga> donsdx: yes, whatever package manager you want
<uga> you'll have gnome "leftovers", but you could remove them afterwards
<donsdx> Great.
<stpg> Can anyone help me with apport? I need so debug core dump of mine application, but apport ignores it (it writes what my application is not belong to any package)
<kkathman> or you can keep them :)
<Quixogre> now, i cant configure or even see my wireless network card
<kkathman> for funzies
<uga> kkathman: of course I only said that because he said he's not using them
<kkathman> !wireless | Quixogre
<ubotu> Quixogre: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eder> Hi
<uga> gnome is a cra... errrm... great desktop =)
<kkathman> uga hehe
<eder> having problems with a printer Sharp AM900
<eder> can anybody help me?
<Quixogre> ubotu thanks, i've already been there. its sort of how i ended up in this mess in the first place
<kkathman> wow kde people are so cranky when it comes to gnome cant we all just get along?
<kkathman> lol
<ScorpKing> lol. kde is growing though
<Quixogre> whats up eder?
<eder> hi man
<eder> can you help me?
<Quixogre> hehe ask. if i cant, someone in chat hopefully can
<kkathman> eder dont know until you ask
<ScorpKing> does kubuntu use cups for printing or is it something else?
<stpg> i'm setting limit for core with "ulimit -c unlimited". Any ideas how can i get my core dump?
<knopnet> just say what your problem is, if someone knows how to fix it, they will tell you
<kkathman> ScorpKing:  cups
<ScorpKing> ah
<ScorpKing> eder: take a look at the cups documentation. :)
<Quixogre> eder, gnome uses cups. think kde uses a spinoff called kups
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: what card do you have?
<uga> kkathman: lol, it was just one more cross-desktop joke. You think gnome guys don't make kde jokes??? =)
<kkathman> Quixogre:  they both use cups its common (the C in cups)
<nito> hola
<stpg> can anybody help me?
<ScorpKing> halo nito
<kkathman> uga:  gnome guyz dont make jokes - you know that :)
<Quixogre> scorpking: broadcom 440x (4401?) i downloaded the linux driver for it from broadcom, but running into errors on build
<uga> kkathman: no, they just lie ;)
<kkathman> uga  yeah I KDE is perfect right?? lol
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: isn't there a precompiled package for it?
<Quixogre> i wish. would save me a ton of time. broadcom only offers the ake files for their linux driver.
<Quixogre> make*
<kkathman> uga: there are a few things done in ubuntu gnome that kubuntu hasnt quite caught onto yet -
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: let me see if i can find something...
<kkathman> not that you cant do em...but harder
<eder_> sorry Quixogre, i was DC
<Quixogre> eder: yes, ubuntu uses cups
<adam__> ok i'm getting quite desperite, i got a new shiny hp laptop, i want ubuntu on this thing with kde, i've tried kubuntu (doesn't wanna work) i tried installing a commandline ubuntu (doesn't wanna boot) and now i've tried mepis (which just hangs half way though loading). A year old sabayon disc i had kicking around did work but i don't want gento. I want ubuntu!
<uga> kkathman: sure. But care pointing those out?
<uga> I'm curious
<MinceR> hi.
<Quixogre> bah. all this talak of xwindows...gimme command line, or gimme death
<kkathman> uga well, its very easy in ubuntu to install restricted drivers - i.e. from the menus a bit harder for instance in kubuntu for the novice I think
<MinceR> when trying to install vice, i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38580/
<BluesKaj> well, that trash on the desktop thing din't work for me ...all i got was a textfile like any other :)
<MinceR> i suspect that the vice package is broken or something.
<kkathman> again it can be done but a little harder for a newbie to do
<MinceR> could anyone confirm/help?
<uga> kkathman: lrm modules don't work anyway ;)
<uga> I keep uninstalling them, and somehow apt-get wants to install them back again
<uga> it's broken
<kkathman> uga hmm mine did...but again...mayube thats just my system
<uga> I need newer nvidia drivers
<kkathman> i.e. nvidia
<eder_> Help with a printer Sharp AM-900
<uga> and if lrm is installed, the broken nvidia driver loads first, before the real nvidia one
<uga> not nice
<Quixogre> eder, what problem are you having specifically?
<kkathman> uga the new 8000 driver is out on the nvidia home page
<eder_> Quixogre: i cant print on it
<uga> kkathman: I know, but lrm scripts keep preloading kubuntu one
<uga> and it's not working
<uga> so have to /etc/init.d/kdm stop, rmmod nvidia, and restart kdm
<kkathman> uga dont use those - just sh the file and allow the installer to create the interface
<eder_> i even cant install it Quixogre
<uga> then it loads the proper one
<genii> eder_: Not much info around about that All-In-One Sharp AM-900, did find this on why it likely won't work anytime soon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555357
<kkathman> I assume you have the build-essential stuff and linux headers
<Quixogre> eder, you sure its on the ubuntu side? is there signal of any sort getting to the printer?
<kkathman> er kernel headers I mean
<uga> kkathman: I sh the nvidia file, yes, but if linux-restricted-modules is installed, it keeps loading another one
<uga> very very annoying
<kkathman> cant you remove them?
<uga> yeah, but something tells apt-get to install it back
<uga> not sure what
<uga> each time I dist-upgrade
<eder_> when i try to install it, Kubuntu identify it, but there is no Driver for my printer Quixogre
<kkathman> the only benefit, theoretcially is that you DONT have to compile each time a new driver comes out
<genii> eder_: According to sharp, it supports Postscript level 2 and 3. Set it up as a generic Postscript printer. If it works at all with linux, that is what to try.
<kkathman> yeah otherwise you have to wait for the devs to include the new driver (gutsy freeze now on, so I'd say the devs are busy elsewhere)
<eder_> genii, let me try
<eder_> genii, doesnt work with a generic PostScript Printer
<Quixogre> i've got a side question: anyone know where i can find a code version of SATAN or some other network sniffer? would like to set my laptop up for use at work, port scanner would be very handy
<MinceR> nmap?
<genii> eder_: Then it's not likely to work anytime soon :(
<eder_> genii, thanks anyway
<eder_> really thanks for your attention
<Cequine> hmmmm.... does kubuntu normally take a while at 6% installation?
<Quixogre> sorry eder, hope ya find a workaround...postscript printers can be a huge pain in the arse
<eder_> i see Quixogre
<uga> Quixogre: why not use ethereal
<eder_> Cya guys
<Cequine> never mind, it's started again
<Quixogre> uga: never heard of it...fairly easy to compile?
<akillah> can somebody help me....??? how to run nvidia-settings with root ?
<genii> I think wireshark now
<uga> Quixogre: you have deb files for kubuntu and installers for windows, no need to compile it
<uga> genii: well yes, it got renamed
<uga> same thing, stupid name ;)
<stpg> 8((
<Quixogre> uga good ta know...so just do a search for wireshark?
<uga> yes
<Quixogre> thanks :)
<akillah> can somebody help me,please....??? how to run nvidia-settings from root ?
<sccpresident> easy
<sccpresident> use sudo
<uga> Quixogre: the rest you mentioned sounded more like cracker tools than proper sysadmin network analysisi tools ,)
<akillah> sudo and what after that?
<akillah> sudo nvidia-settings ?
<sccpresident> run the program through sudo
<sccpresident> "sudo programname"
<Quixogre> lol im from the solaris generation...we didnt HAVE legitimate network tools
<akillah> ok-thanx
<sccpresident> urwelcome
<sccpresident> but u will need root password
<sccpresident> it will ask you for it
<genii> eder_: I might buy a TV from Sharp but definitely a printer from HP or elsewhere
<genii> bah he left
<akillah> worked...... cool!
<serhyy> not root password, your password
<sccpresident> true true
<sccpresident> unless you change your password
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: i only see bcm43xx firmware. nothing for bcm44xx. not sure if 43 stuff will work for 44.
<Quixogre> i havent even started setting up lpr for my dell printers yet...not too worried though, just HPs with funny names
<sccpresident> what i could use help with is enabling root
<sccpresident> im tired of using sudo
<Quixogre> scorpking: hehe the bcm43xx is what deleted my existing files....
<serhyy> sudo passwd root
* ScorpKing gives genii some coffee
<sccpresident> will that enable to root account?
<serhyy> yep
<sccpresident> kk ill try it
<sccpresident> thx
<serhyy> after use #su
<genii> ScorpKing: Thanks, needed that
<osh_> This might be a silly question but... isn't there supposed to be a save-button somewhere on korganizer?
<sccpresident> does it have to be passwd or do you replace that will a password?
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: i'm using bcm43xx without NDISwrapper
<ScorpKing> lol genii
<serhyy> it will put root password
<uga> sccpresident: "passwd" is a command
<serhyy> corretly it will change to something you will know
<sccpresident> ah
<serhyy> yep
<sccpresident> ok
<sccpresident> thx
<Quixogre> scorp. i was trying the NDIS wrappers, because my network in college uses WPA for authentication. the standard drivers dont seem to be cutting it
<uga> sccpresident: to set a password for the given user. This time for "root".
<sccpresident> im trying to enable the account
<uga> sure
<adam__> ITS ALIVE! i finally got it working, i had to add noapic nolapic to my boot options and its now working! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_(dv6116eu) (where i got the info)
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: so that's why i can't use secure connections? haha
<sccpresident> after sudo passwd root what do i do again?
<serhyy> su
<Chousuke> sccpresident: why enable root?
<sccpresident> i hate sudo
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> why?
<sccpresident> i do to many things that require administrator
<Chousuke> it does everything su does, you know
<sccpresident> its a long root password :)
<Chousuke> sccpresident: well, sudo -s gives you a root shell
<Quixogre> lol most likely...WPA requires a domain name. might try "username@domain.com" see if that works
<sccpresident> ill try it thx
<Chousuke> sudo -i gives you a different kind of root shell, too
<sccpresident> yey im root shell
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: thanks. will try.
<Chousuke> see the manual page.
<sccpresident> thx
<sccpresident> but i want to be able to login as root
<serhyy> ctrl+f1
<serhyy> sorrty ctrl+alt+f1
<serhyy> from x
<jimmacdonald> can someone help me with the process syntax for xkill?
<jimmacdonald> !ubotu xkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> jimmacdonald: ? you just type xkill, and click on the window you want to kill
<Quixogre> lol serhyy i love that command. im used to command line more than Xwindows, so for me, a black screen is a poetic beauty all its own
<uga> not sure what you are looking for
* Thug-Life is away: I'm away, annoying you freenoders
<serhyy> ;)
<jimmacdonald> uga: interesting... much better than ps -ef |grep "whatever" |kill -9 pid
<uga> uh?
<uga> jimmacdonald: killall name isn't easier? =)
<uga> like killall xterm
<jimmacdonald> that's what I am saying it IS better.
<uga> you did't understand... that's not xkill
<uga> that's "killall"
<uga> it exists
<serhyy> :)
<Quixogre> slowly remembering more and more about IRC....
<uga> I love when people waste their time in nice grepping, bashing and perl'ing. when straight commands exist for the same purpose =)
<Quixogre> now if i could just remember everything i knew about vi
* ThugLife_ is back (gone 00:04:14)
<inaety> hello, whenever i try to burn an audio cd in K3b i get an error, error 254
<uga> inaety: and the text says????
<ScorpKing> Quixogre: http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html - Vi Cheat Sheet.
<inaety> uga, nothing at all.  it just says i have error 254 from cdrecord
<uga> ScorpKing: every real vi user got those tattooed. No need to check online ;)
<Quixogre> scorp, thanks again ;) hehe used to be able to do things in vi faster than most people could with notepad...
<uga> inaety: maybe you could try burning the iso from cdrecord then, it may give you more info. The number wn't help dbugging
<MinceR> bye
<garfield> hello my mouse just gone dead i will like to know how to use the keyboard to get in the k-menu.i got true to launch konversation with alt+space bar
<uga> inaety: it's simple. Dont' get scared. If you create an iso file called foo.iso, you just record it with the command: cdrecord /dev/cdrw foo.iso
<inaety> uga: how do i burn an auido cd from cdrecord
<combo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<inaety> uga: im not scared...>_<
<uga> inaety: oh, audio is harder from cmd line, but if you create an iso file first from k3b, it should be easy as I pointed up there
<garfield> hello my mouse just gone dead i will like to know how to use the keyboard to get in the k-menu.i got true to launch konversation with alt+space bar
<garfield> sorry
<inaety> uga: okay one second
<serhyy> alt+f1
<Quixogre> garfield, CTRL+ALT+F1
<uga> inaety: I forgot... better run cdrecord with the option -v. Else you won't see progress
<uga> ie,  cdrecord -v /dev/cdrw foo.iso
<combo> can someone help with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38582/ - i was trying to install latest FGLRX drivers - downloaded from ATI site (ATI Radeon 9600) and installed
<inaety> uga: apparently cdrecord wasnt installed >_<
<combo> uga: trash icon on desktop works fine (reboot was needed) - thanks for help :)
<uga> inaety: lol. So that's what error 254 means, then ;)
<garfield> Quixogre: what king of thing is ctrl+alt+f1 that is for a dos window u jerk >_<
<inaety> uga: looks like it haha
<garfield> Quixogre: i want to get to the k-menu
<uga> inaety: when booting up, k3b should have warned you of missing utilities
<uga> didn't you get a message box?
<serhyy> alt+f1 - for k-menu
<Quixogre> no, its for a LINUX shell. DOS is for people who dont know what linux really is
<inaety> uga: no
<garfield> serhyy: tanks
<uga> then you must have chosen a "don't show this again" option or so...
<JimmyDee_> guys, I'm looking at installing a linksys wireless pcmcia card in a laptop, any headaches you can save me would be appreciated
<garfield> serhyy: why they didnt just put it on the super botton like xp
<uga> inaety: go Settings->configure k3b->programs
<uga> you'll see a list of checks
<DexterF> hi
<uga> all should be green if possible
<garfield> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<serhyy> coz its (c) microsoft private buttons :)
<garfield> lol
<DexterF> anyone good with tv cards? I get a humming sound when I plug the cable in.
<serhyy> anyway you can redefine it
<JimmyDee_> digital cable?
<inaety> uga, okay thanks
<JimmyDee_> ldex?
<uga> inaety: the startup message also points you to permission problems and the likes
<JimmyDee_> oops
<uga> inaety: if you remove .kde/share/config/k3brc, you'll possibly get the dialog again
<Quixogre> anyone tell me why konversation is trying to run on 127.0.0.1 when i kick it off?
<combo> can some1 help or not?! :] 
<inaety> uga: egh, all the problems are gone, why should i play with it
<inaety> :P
<DexterF> JimmyDee_: analog
<uga> combo: with what. Don't ask to ask, just ask
<combo> uga: i already ask :P
<combo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38582/
<DexterF> JimmyDee_: hauppauge wintv pvr 150, precisely
<combo> i have a problem with that... :] 
<uga> inaety: lol. There may be other utilities missing. For creating dvds or similar =)
<combo> uga: i've installed latest FGLRX from ATI site but there is a little problem with a FGLRXinfo comman
<combo> uga: but it seems to work fine
<uga> combo: oh, sorry, true, I read that. I never used ati though, so I can't tell
<serhyy> remove use DRI from /etc/xorg.conf
<combo> uga: ok :)
<uga> serhyy: oh, I thought ati used the direct rendering interface
<combo> serhyy: will try that now. :)
<uga> unlike nvidia
<serhyy> #Load "dri"
<serhyy> sometimes Load "dri" wont work with load "glx"
<khaije1> so how do i set a particular module for a peice of hardware that isn't detected properly
<khaije1> ?
<serhyy> it depends on hw
<k7> ciao scusato come faccio ad identificarmi? scusate l'imbranagine
<uga> khaije1: if you mean how to load them, just type "modprobe modulename"
<combo> serhyy: it gives no solution
<DexterF> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<khaije1> uga: i know about that i mean how to set it to load the correct module on insertion
<serhyy> modprobe <drvname> if your kernel has its driver but it wasnt detected properly by the configs
<combo> removed LOAD "dri" but still same message
<uga> khaije1: oh, possibly you can do so through /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<serhyy> can you show your xorg.conf
<Quixogre> anyone know why konversation is looking for a password? using ircII because i couldnt get konversation to connect
<khaije1> uga: ok, ill read up on it thamks
<combo> serhyy: :/ Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<combo> serhyy: any more ideas ? :] 
<uga> khaije1: I'm not too sure though, but I believe it does what you need
<khaije1> uga: worth a shot :-)
* ScorpKing is away...
<uga> khaije1: btw, can't you load the module always?
<serhyy> <combo>: sorry its need to see xorg.conf
<uga> khaije1: ie, add it to /etc/modules list
<uga> and be done
<uga> or do other drivers get picked, even if the proper one is loaded
<combo> serhyy: wanna see or don't want to get involved ? :] 
<uga> khaije1: if so, the rest could be added to the blacklist, I guess
<serhyy> wanna see
<combo> serhyy: here it is xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38585/
<serhyy> Section "Device"
<serhyy> 	Identifier	"ATI Radeon 9600"
<serhyy> 	Driver		"vesa"
<serhyy> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<serhyy> EndSection
<serhyy> must be driver "ati"
<serhyy> if you have it ofcoz
<serhyy> but as i've remebered ati has auto driver install tool like nvidia
<[ifr0g] > How do i convert avi to gif ???
<combo> serhyy: i just figured out that FGLRX uses vesa, doesn't it ? ;] 
<Quixogre> how do i reserve this chat name ofr later use?
<combo> serhyy: sure that change to ATI ? :)
<combo> serhyy: if u say so - will be changed :D
<rc-1> does aptitude have a log of when i installed stuff and such
<serhyy> vesa is a standart way to use vcard - it wont support hw stuff like glrx dri etc
<combo> serhyy: ok, changing it :)
<combo> serhyy: it worked :) now there is only :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38586/
<serhyy> sorry try Driver "fglrx"
<combo> serhyy: ok :)
<quixogre> woot! fixed konversation...
<JimmyDee_> ati is evil fglrx is the devil
<serhyy> :)
<Cyclopes> hello, i'm trying to unload bttv using "rmmod bttv" but i get : ERROR: Module bttv is in use by bt878
<JimmyDee_> open the box, remove the bt878 then rmmod bttv
<serhyy> rmmod bt878 before
<serhyy> if you sure ofcoz :)
<JimmyDee_> thats what I had to do
<JimmyDee_> thats the hauppage wintv card isnt it?
<Cyclopes> the thing is, i'm just trying to have it probed again, once i change configuration
<Cyclopes> JimmyDee_: its pixelview, but its detected from bttv as generic
<JimmyDee_> same guts then
<combo> serhyy: i change driver from ATI to fglrx but it didn't work :/
<blix_> How do I open rar files?
<JimmyDee_> winrar
<JimmyDee_> www.rarlabs.com
<Cyclopes> JimmyDee_: no way i can work this out without removing the card from the box?
<JimmyDee_> not that I found
<serhyy> combo: sorry, i'm talking about using ati driver. I've missed a point where you start from. What you have done before you trying to use X
<JimmyDee_> blix try sudo apt-get install unrar
<combo> u said to change in section DEVICE driver 'vesa' to ATI and then to FGLRX as u said
<combo> and there is all about http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38587/
<JimmyDee_> are we attempting to install beryl or someesuch?
<JimmyDee_> combo?
<blix_> JimmyDee_ thanks
<serhyy> combo: yeah,  i ment what is your goal? what you want to get?
<JimmyDee_> quite welcome blix
<JimmyDee_> then just unrar filename at the command prompt
<combo> this is the point :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38588/
<JimmyDee_> itll cogitate
<combo> direct rendering also doesn;t work
<JimmyDee_> ok restricted driver manager combo
<serhyy> ok
<combo> JimmyDee_: i've installed latest FGLRX driver from ATI site
<JimmyDee_> ouch
<ubuntu> Hello everyone. I have some kind of emergency problem here. I cannot get to my boot manager, i always get grub error 17. it seems that my partition is corrupted. can somebody help me here ?
<combo> i have kub-7.04 (ATI Radeon 9600)
<mefisto__> blix_: ark (gui) should open them too after installing unrar
<JimmyDee_> that tends to roach the whole deal I'm afraid
<serhyy> hold on. Have you restarted X server? or you trying to use fglrxinfo under X
<combo> serhyy: i restarted xy.. and typing in console fglrxinfo - what is now for example
<JimmyDee_> might try #ubuntu-effects its a channel dedicated to this mess combo
<serhyy> but x is running?
<combo> JimmyDee_: but i'm not trying ub.efects ? :) but as u wish :)
<JimmyDee_> oh wait not doing xgl?
<JimmyDee_> my bad
<JimmyDee_> have you tried envy combo?
<combo> JimmyDee_: no :P just want to turn on direct rendering... what is ENVY ?
<combo> i've tried only MESA
<JimmyDee_> google envy download
<JimmyDee_> automated ati installer
<combo> JimmyDee_: sounds great! :)
<combo> i'll try that now
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<JimmyDee_> greets contrast
<poison--> llo
<contrast83> Is there a package in the repositories I can install if I *only* want the GNOME desktop environment, but not all the extra applications that come with it?
<combo> envy.zip downloaded already
<serhyy> dont run fglrxinfo after you just need to put correct module for x, but you need to build it with ati tool.
<JimmyDee_> envy will do that for him serhyy
<contrast83> Has anyone here heard of cases where Envy breaks things?
<JimmyDee_> only case I heard is you dont wanna run envy with the 200m
<JimmyDee_> wanna use restricted driver manager for that
<serhyy> combo: actuly "ati" driver that comes with Xorg does support DRI...
<contrast83> I see
<fabien> hello
<JimmyDee_> hello fabien
<contrast83> serhyy: That depends on the card though, right?
<poison--> !hi
<fabien> how u?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<serhyy> yep, but its hard to find popular one that it dosnt
<poison--> second time today installing samba and kubuntu wont boot anymore
<poison--> lmao
<JimmyDee_> if you use the ati installer with a xpress 200 its inexorable fubar
<fabien> i just install kubuntu and i'm verry happy
<poison--> samba has issues with me
<poison--> kubuntu rox
<JimmyDee_> you need a bigger hammer poison
<poison--> true, true
<Daisuke_Laptop> so you're saying that you can use compositing, and therefore a compositing window manager (read: beryl or compiz fusion) with the open ati driver?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have to call shenanigans on that one.
<serhyy> yes
<fabien> i'm the general Secretary of linux assaciation in my country
<USMarine> Daisuke_Ido i woudn't count on that
<serhyy> compiz feature works with open one
<JimmyDee_> and your country is luxemborg right fabien?
<fabien> no
<fabien> no jimmyDee
<USMarine> (21:56:52)  Looking up (fabien)'s country...
<USMarine> (21:56:52)  Country lookup for (82.206.136.202) finished successfully: (United kingdom)
<fabien> my country is Burkina Faso
<contrast83> Daisuke_Laptop: It depends on the card. I've got a Radeon Mobility M6 in my laptop, and I run Compiz on it with the free driver.
<fabien> do u know?
<JimmyDee_> so YOU have the computer in Burkina Faso eh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> in other words: old ati hardware
<Daisuke_Laptop> should add that as a qualifier
<serhyy> yes ofcoz.... my radeon 9200 is supported too
<contrast83> Yeah, you should. :-P
<USMarine> i have an nvidia 7600gs and i run quite compiz with the non free driver
<Daisuke_Laptop> because the way you said that...
<fabien> yes jimmyDee
<USMarine> non free- closed source
<JimmyDee_> I have Xpress 200 and mine is fubar
<serhyy> nvidia is cares about linux
<JimmyDee_> ati could care less, its not windoze
<fabien> why this question jimmyDee?
<USMarine> i had that in count when i bought the laptop
<Daisuke_Laptop> USMarine: 7600gs here too and it works great with the non-free driver.  but my laptop's got a nice intel chipset and is so truly awesome
<Daisuke_Laptop> JimmyDee_: you should really keep up with the times
<USMarine> same here
<Chousuke> JimmyDee_: fortunately it seems AMD cares more than ATi
<Daisuke_Laptop> AMD/ATI is releasing the specs on their cards
* contrast83 echoes Daisuke_Laptop
<JimmyDee_> not fast enough for my taste
<contrast83> We agree for a change, Daisuke_Laptop :-)
<fabien> what are your country jimmyDee?
<JimmyDee_> amd is the best thing ever happened to ati
<Chousuke> JimmyDee_: they can't do it in one go
<Daisuke_Laptop> JimmyDee_: a heck of a lot faster than nvidia
<USMarine> i'm quite satisfied with the closed source one
<JimmyDee_> fabian I'm in the US
<USMarine> i believe Nvidia engineers know more about the hardware than others
<Chousuke> USMarine: the closed source ATi driver is a POC
<Chousuke> and free drivers are better than closed ones on principle.
<JimmyDee_> did combo ever make it back
<Daisuke_Laptop> within a year, tops, ati will be *the* video chipset maker of choice for linux (with exceptions)
<USMarine> Chousuke i heard about it
<contrast83> Chousuke: FGLRX, yeah. If you're talking about the new Catalyst, everything I've read says otherwise.
<Chousuke> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah.
<Chousuke> contrast83: I don't know about that. :9
<Daisuke_Laptop> obviously intel will still be the biggest choice for laptops for some time to come
<Chousuke> but I hope they get the 3d specs out soon too
<fabien> ah ok jimmyDee
<JimmyDee_> jump back and kiss myself heh!
<mefisto__> can I have beryl and compiz both installed? or is it better to have one or the other?
<fabien> what are u doing in the life?
<JimmyDee_> compiz fusion mefisto
<parsnip> hi all
<USMarine> mefisto__ have compiz fusion
<Daisuke_Laptop> fabien: they're mutually exclusive
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can't use them both at once
<JimmyDee_> sure you can, its called compiz-fusion daisyduke
<Daisuke_Laptop> whooops
<Chousuke> daisyduke? :D
<parsnip> Can anyone help. I'm trying to seach through my m3u files for instances of the character '\'
<parsnip> can anyone help
<Daisuke_Laptop> JimmyDee_: that's the re-merged one, he's talking about beryl and compiz, there's a difference
<Daisuke_Laptop> and it's not daisyduke.  i have mandanglies that prevent me from wearing tight cut-off shorts
<stdin> parsnip: grep "\\" *.m3u
<mefisto__> I don't necessarily want to run them both simultaneously. just asking if it's ok to install both on the same system, so I can compare
<Daisuke_Laptop> anyway
<JimmyDee_> just kidding Daisuke_Ido
<parsnip> stdin: aaaaah double \\ needed
<Daisuke_Laptop> mefisto__: in that case, feel free
<parsnip> stdin: thats been annoying me all night :(
<contrast83> mefisto__: Yeah, they can both be installed
<Daisuke_Laptop> but you're okay with just using compiz-fusion, as that's the merger of beryl and compiz
<stdin> parsnip: yeah because it escapes itself
<JimmyDee_> then you get all the goodies
<Daisuke_Laptop> exactly
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm
<parsnip> stdin: still getting a trailing backslash error
<Daisuke_Laptop> gutsy desktop effects: compiz or compiz fusion?
<Chousuke> fusion
<contrast83> Not much (if anything) in Beryl that's not in Compiz, but there's plenty in Compiz that's not in Beryl
<mefisto__> and I take it compiz is better than beryl?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nice
<JimmyDee_> fusion
<stdin> parsnip: you put the whole thing in quotes?
<Chousuke> Daisuke_Laptop: fusion *is* compiz
<fabien> salut ki comprend franais ici?
<Chousuke> Daisuke_Laptop: compiz alone isn't developed anymore.
<Chousuke> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<parsnip> stdin: that helps a little
* ScorpKing is back...
<parsnip> stdin: i'll keep working on it
<stdin> parsnip: ahh, grep needs  '\\'  seems the quoting matters
<Daisuke_Laptop> Chousuke: but there are still packages, and i wanted to know which was included by default as the 'desktop effects'
<Chousuke> hmm :/
<stdin> parsnip: double quotes won't work but single will
<parsnip> *.m3 command not found
<epimeth> ahoy folks... long time no see!
<epimeth> !pptp\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<epimeth> !pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<parsnip> stdin: i'm trying to improve my command line skills
<contrast83> So is there not a package that will *just* install the GNOME desktop environment, without all the extra apps?
<epimeth> anybody know where I can get the pptp package?
<epimeth> !pptp-linux\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp-linux\ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<contrast83> parsnip: Good for you. :-)
<Daisuke_Laptop> "gnome" maybe?
<epimeth> !pptp-linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp-linux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> i dunno
<ScorpKing> hi poison--! i asked you what's wrong with samba yesterday and then i got disconnected. mind explaining again?
<contrast83> Daisuke_Laptop: You would thing so, right? But no.
<Daisuke_Laptop> i just use ubuntu-desktop
<stdin> parsnip: so: grep '\\' *.m3u        will search all the .m3u file in the current directory for lines with a '\' in it
<JimmyDee_> poison whatcha trying to do with samba? I might have a fix
<Daisuke_Laptop> hrmm
<contrast83> ubuntu-desktop puts even more stuff than gnome or gnome-desktop-environment
<Daisuke_Laptop> lemme see what i can dig up
<poison--> yo Scorpking
<JimmyDee_> oh poison?
<Daisuke_Laptop> my first linux experience, if you can call it that, was with fedora core 2
<JimmyDee_> I'm sorry, you should have held out for a better man
<parsnip> stdin: yeah makes sense to me
<JimmyDee_> or distro
<Daisuke_Laptop> i believe it shipped with kde.  i wanted gnome.  so i compiled it >_>
<Daisuke_Laptop> i was naive
<epimeth> nobody loves me anymore?
<ScorpKing> nope :P
* Daisuke_Laptop plants one on epimeth
<epimeth> awww :-(
* epimeth is dejected
<ScorpKing> lol
<parsnip> stdin: is it grep -R '\\' *.m3u
<parsnip> for recursive?
<contrast83> lol @ compiling GNOME
<Daisuke_Laptop> contrast83: yeah
<epimeth> :-)
<serhyy> couple days
<poison--> JimmyDee, one day it stoped findin the windows network and the 34 machines within
<stdin> parsnip: if you put the -R then you need to replace "*.m3u" with a directory
<epimeth> so nobody knows where I can get the pptp-linux package?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i actually did a hard reboot and went back to windows in the middle of it, thinking "there's no way in h*** i'm going to wait for that"
<poison--> yesterday i reinstalled it usin recovery mode and root X
<stdin> parsnip:  grep -R '\\' .       for instance
<epimeth> I need l2tp in order to connect to my isp... their script uses pptp-linux\
<epimeth> google didn't help...
<poison--> today kubuntu crashed and i had to recover from vmware snapshot
<JimmyDee_> yuck
<poison--> and now it wont work again
<ScorpKing> ugh
<serhyy> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<poison--> sux
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'd be better off running it on real hardware, but i know that isn't always an option, so...
<parsnip> stdin: ok.. (learning)
<JimmyDee_> vmware is eeeevil
<Daisuke_Laptop> virtualbox :D
<poison--> eheheh
<epimeth> cheers serhyy\
<poison--> well, atleast when i mess things up i can recover
<poison--> :D
<poison--> and it runs smood here
<stdin> epimeth: there's also #pptp for help with pptp
<Daisuke_Laptop> poison--: that's why i recommend virtualbox
<poison--> have to virtual machijnes running atm
<poison--> virtualbox?
<poison--> dunno dat one
<stdin> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ScorpKing> epimeth: i have pptp-linux in the repos.
<poison--> sweet
<poison--> checkin
<serhyy> virtualbox is very fast on running linux under linux
<poison--> lmao
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's very fast at running windows under linux.
<poison--> so i can use it to run windows and no need for wine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> eh
<Daisuke_Laptop> not really
<Daisuke_Laptop> i don't know what the video capabilities are like
<ScorpKing> virtualbox skip a line or character when i press the arrows while using dos :(
<Daisuke_Laptop> (i just use it for school)
<Daisuke_Laptop> ScorpKing: dosbox :)
<serhyy> it slowes down with old windowz like win98 etc
<ScorpKing> Daisuke_Laptop: then what am i gonna use virtualbox for? :P lol
<epimeth> stdin: cheers... if I can't get it to work I'll go there
<Daisuke_Laptop> serhyy: what does?
<stdin> epimeth: I'm sure they can help you set it up too
<Daisuke_Laptop> we've mentioned three packages there...
<poison--> school?
<serhyy> Daisuke_Laptop: sorry?
<poison--> im almost having granchildren here
<poison--> :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> which one slows down with old windows
<serhyy> VirtualBox
<poison--> <---- old retard
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<ubuntu__> ci
<JimmyDee_> <-- old retard too
<Daisuke_Laptop> serhyy: i see
<Daisuke_Laptop> <-- youngish retard
<poison--> eheheh Jimmydee
<serhyy> bcoz of win98 is not 32bit proper
<JimmyDee_> they say you can only do 2 operating system changes in your IT life or you go insane, is that true?
<parsnip> <- hjust a retard, not that old :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> time to download reactos and see what it can do in vbox
<poison--> lol
<poison--> i have to use windows here, cause i built unatended win setups
<poison--> and damn vista sux
<parsnip> poison--: only lots, its MASSIVE
<JimmyDee_> could someone tell me why ubuntu cant ask all the questions up front then just INSTALL for gods sake?
<poison--> ahahahahahhaha
<poison--> ask nice and it will :D
<JimmyDee_> I am an electronics technician with a large hammer in my bag, ask nicely pfft
<ScorpKing> JimmyDee_: maybe ubuntu doesn't know. :P
<poison--> ehehehhehe
<parsnip> JimmyDee_: want one of my beers, makes it faster
<JimmyDee_> beer makes installing faster yes
* parsnip offers a Castlemaine
* poison-- sends cold Miller to JimmyDee
* contrast83 uses the alternate CD for installing, and is done answering questions in < 5 minutes from booting up.
* parsnip think jimmy will be on his ass if everyone offers beer
<JimmyDee_> my windows wiggle, verily I must be doing it right
<poison--> damn.. 107MB of updates
<poison--> adept is wild baby!!! wild!!
<ScorpKing> epimeth: are you looking for l2tpd and l2tpns?
<parsnip> poison--: what speed downstream you got?
<poison--> dont ask...
<JimmyDee_> 107M of updates is about 3 seconds
<poison--> i live in Brazil
<poison--> lucky dat im not on a 56k
<JimmyDee_> ooooh thats painful poison
<poison--> tell me about it
<poison--> :D
<parsnip> poison--: awww man
<poison--> ehehehe
<serhyy> ghost from the past
<JimmyDee_> fiber to the curb is coming baybeee
<poison--> miss europe so much
<parsnip> poison--: Im from UK
<poison--> nice, went to london 3 times :D
<poison--> miss RATM show tho :(
<poison--> missed..
<JimmyDee_> aaack enlightenment blew up my laptop
<poison--> now dat sux
<JimmyDee_> its a bit much for the lappy
<parsnip> poison--: when was that, must be a while back now, its udioslave now
<poison--> i know
<poison--> by the time of 911
<poison--> they canceled the show
<poison--> was in portugal that time
<poison--> i was*
<poison--> my nephew was "made" in london
<poison--> damn cold
<poison--> ahahahah
<Daisuke_Laptop> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> lol
<poison--> mkay, mkay
<Daisuke_Laptop> but i'd like to say: audioslave broke up and RATM is back together
<poison--> lol
<parsnip> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah for a few shows
<poison--> well, when Zack left, neva listened to them again
<poison--> RATM is Zack..
<poison--> 67kb/s atm..
<poison--> lol
<poison--> in 1 hour the updates are done
<poison--> :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> RATM is zack and tom*
<JimmyDee_> ouchie
<Daisuke_Laptop> fixed that for you
<poison--> eheheh true
<Daisuke_Laptop> i should probably check for the daily gutsy updates
<poison--> Killing in the name of!!
<poison--> damn
<JimmyDee_> any lightweight window managers that actually work with sound?
<JimmyDee_> other than jwm?
<Daisuke_Laptop> enlightenment, perhaps?
<poison--> installed gutsy today with vmware too, it says i have 309MB updates to do...
<JimmyDee_> its got some esound error
<ScorpKing> fluxbox?
<JimmyDee_> esound error
<poison--> gonna leave it for xmas
<JimmyDee_> cannot contact the esound server, I'm like no kidding
<ScorpKing> is kde 1 still available for download?
<stdin> ScorpKing: well kde 1.1 seems to still be in svn
<ScorpKing> have a link?
<Daisuke_Laptop> seems a little masochistic
<stdin> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/1.1/
<ScorpKing> thanks. never used svn tho
<ScorpKing> can i just type that?
<quixogre> is there an apt-get command to install beryl?
<USMarine> apt-get install beryl ?
<JimmyDee_> well lookie there, install esound and its copacetic
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm...  i need more fine-grained controls for desktop effects.
<stdin> ScorpKing: think so, you may need to "sudo apt-get install subversion" first
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's either off, itty-bitty, or OMG!
<JimmyDee_> anyone know where to get the little rubber thing for a thinkpad?
<ScorpKing> stdin: i typre that and subversion is installed. it sais - A   1.1/kdegraphics/kfax/libtiffax/tiffio.h and so on. is it downloading?
<ScorpKing> typed*
<stdin> ScorpKing: yeah, you'll download the whole of kde 1.1 now :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> JimmyDee_: http://xkcd.com/243/ < that thing?
<Daisuke_Laptop> apologies in advance
<ScorpKing> stdin: ah, thanks. any idea how big that is? kinda have low bandwidth.
<stdin> ScorpKing: I'm having a look, it's mostly going to be source so shouldn't be too big
<ScorpKing> thx
<ScorpKing> Daisuke_Laptop: i have one of those thingies. :)
<stdin> ScorpKing: if you want you can cancel that (Ctrl-C) remove the directory and just checkout kdelibs and kdebase to get the core parts
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wonder...
<ScorpKing> ok. will do
<Daisuke_Laptop> would it be feasible to build modern ubuntu packages for ancient versions of these DEs?
<stdin> ScorpKing: you can also do "svn ls svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/1.1/" to see what directories there are in the repository
<ScorpKing> stdin: and then just get the directories i want, right?
<stdin> ScorpKing: yeah, just add the directory name to the end of the command, like  svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/KDE/1.1/kdebase
<ScorpKing> now it sais - Error validating server certificate for 'https://svn.kde.org:443': must i accept?
<stdin> yeah, i guess you'll want to do that
<ScorpKing> oh. lol
<ScorpKing> it's asking for a username and password. i've selected (p). what now?
<JimmyDee_> svn
<stdin> ScorpKing: just press enter, and same for the password
<ScorpKing> :)
<stdin> it will probably throw some error out, just keep hitting that enter key
<ScorpKing> svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/home/kde/branches/KDE/1.1/kde-common/admin' - what's that?
<stdin> that's something you ignore probably
<ScorpKing> ah
<ScorpKing> well, it's done then. thanks guys.
<bente> what is the name of the application manager in kubuntu?
<stdin> adept
<stdin> ScorpKing: you'll want kde-common too, then from the directorys you got do "ln -s ../kde-common/admin admin"  then you can do "make -f Makefile.cvs" to setup the source
<stdin> ScorpKing: and that's _if_ it still works :p
<ScorpKing> haha. i'll play around. got kde-common. :)
<FrankH> hello. question about installing kde4. do i add export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib, etc. to ~/.bash_profile?
<stdin> FrankH: no, you don't want to do that
<FrankH> stdin: what do I do then?
<stdin> FrankH: just do what it says here http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<FrankH> stdin:  on that page. i guess that i don't understand the install instructions
<Phlogi> anyone suceeded in ndiswrapper + hibernate to disk?
<blix_> question: How can I play .avi files in Ubuntu?
<FrankH> already installed kdebase-workspacw
<quixogre> okies. enough geek for one day. off to play battlefield 2 till my eyes bleed
<FrankH> workspace
<ScorpKing> stdin: is there an easy way to find out what dependancies i'll need for kde 1.1?
<stdin> FrankH: you put the command in to a shell, then run kde4 apps, if you put it in your bashrc or bash_profile it will stop normal kde3 from running
<JimmyDee_> blix: sudp apt-get install kmediaplayer*
<JimmyDee_> err sudo
<stdin> ScorpKing: not really no :p
<poison--> or: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<poison--> worked 4 me
<ScorpKing> ugh. so it's gonna be fun then i guess. :D
<stdin> ScorpKing: it may not even be possible to build anymore, I can't remember what version of Qt it even used
<quixogre> my god. everytime i lo hassle of running some stupid wizardok at the screen i realize how sweet it is to just download and install programs without having the
<quixogre> i  hate my touchpad
<ScorpKing> stdin: was there a distro that shipped it?
<blix_> JimmyDee_
<JimmyDee_> yes?
<blix_> that package could not be found
<JimmyDee_> my bad kmplayer*
<poison--> lol
<blix_> lol
<blix_> couldn't find that either !
<JimmyDee_> well crap then try totem*
<poison--> just go to "Add remove programs and search for kaffeine
<JimmyDee_> or do that
<stdin> ScorpKing: this version was from around '98, back then you had to explicitly install a GUI
<poison--> or: sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<JimmyDee_> yeah
<poison--> :D
<JimmyDee_> still need libxine1-ffmpeg right?
<poison--> yes
<ScorpKing> stdin: i see.
<poison--> with kubuntu atleast
<poison--> mpeg runs great here
<poison--> wmv sux tho
<Daisuke_Laptop> vlc
<blix_> kaffeine?
<Daisuke_Laptop> shall be your saviour
<blix_> yeah vlc
<blix_> I can't seem to find that
<knopnet> vlc rulez
<dudeicles> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<blix_> what's the package name?
<Daisuke_Laptop> um
<Daisuke_Laptop> vlc
<Daisuke_Laptop> !vlc
<blix_> it's not
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<knopnet> ru3lz, that is
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<poison--> kaffeine comes with kubuntu
<poison--> k buddies, time to go home and have some cold beer
<JimmyDee_> methinks blix dont have his universe opened up
<poison--> damn hot in here
<poison--> *gone*
<blix_> universe?
<ScorpKing> cheers poison--!
<Daisuke_Laptop> blix_: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<blix_> old
<stdin> !repos | blix_
<ubotu> blix_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<blix_> 6.06 lts
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah yes
<blix_> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're going to need to go into the repository management in adept (or synaptic, your choice) and enable the universe repository
<Bootman> Hello, everybody. Could someone help me to find, how to set environment variables in Kubuntu? (permanently)
<knopnet> rc.local?
<Bootman> I tryed to edit .profile, but it doesnt work
<stdin> Bootman: for your use, put them in ~/.bashrc like "export VARIABLE=value"
<Bootman> thanks, I will try.
<marco> hi
<blix_> ok enabling universe
<Zombine> Does anyone know what an XClient script is?
<JimmyDee_> then update
<lance> Hi!  This is my first time on a chat forum.  Where can I get information about how to use it.  I have been a Kubuntu user for 2 years and have left Windows forever!
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat is a good start
<lance> Thanks!
<Zombine> 2 years on Linux and you never touched IRC?
* Daisuke_Laptop hands lance his robe and purple nikes
<Daisuke_Laptop> welcome, my son
<JimmyDee_> another convert from the dark side
<level1_> um, kwlan removed NetworkManager and now I can't get online in ubuntu... I'm on a debian system right now and I tried to install NetworkManager in a chroot, but it didn't work
<Dragnslcr> If that's true, he's our new king
<Dragnslcr> I can't imagine surviving Linux for 2 weeks without IRC
<level1_> why the heck do we even have that package?
* Tm_T drops in
<Tm_T> hi kids
<JimmyDee_> plop
<level1_> ugh, how do I do this?
<ScorpKing> Dragnslcr: i've used it on and off since 5.10 without any internet.
<ScorpKing> hi der Tm_T :D
<Tm_T> jawohl
<JimmyDee_> linux without internet? foriegn concept here
<ScorpKing> lol
<JimmyDee_> ok how does one change the background in enlightenment
<JimmyDee_> I know I know wrong room
<JimmyDee_> I get all this green trash, I want my flaming blackground
<lance> Is there a way to convert DVD to FLV ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ew
<Daisuke_Laptop> why?
<luca> POTETE AIUTARMI
<luca> PLESE
<luca> A*
<Tm_T> luca: yes?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<luca> ITALIANI CI SONO
<luca> X CASO
<Biovore> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<JimmyDee_> easy for him to say
<rburnett> hello
<JimmyDee_> hello
<lance> hello
<Tm_T> hello hello
<rburnett> how goes it
<JimmyDee_> thank you for calling ubuntu tech support how may I be helping you
<lance> #new2irc
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo Tm_T stdin]  by Tm_T
<antiheartache> wow irc commands are like riding a bike
<antiheartache> eventually they come back to you
<genii> Mybe they're more like a boomerang then
<Tm_T> antiheartache: nice nick
<antiheartache> lol
<antiheartache> fair enough
<antiheartache> and thank you
<antiheartache> is no one talking or am i lagging real bad?
<antiheartache> alright then
<Tm_T> antiheartache: noone talking
<antiheartache> sad day
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> !offtopic | antiheartache
<ubotu> antiheartache: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Tm_T> there you'll find more chat ;)
<antiheartache> oh good
<lance> #kubuntu
<davubuntu> Hello, I am running ubuntu 7.04 but have installed kde and am running it instead of gnome. I have been trying to get mp3s working but with no success. I followed this howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and tried the troubleshooting bit for kubuntu 7.04 just in case... but amarok still won't play them. Can someone help me please.
<stdin> davubuntu: have you installed "libxine1-ffmpeg" ?
<davubuntu> Yes
<stdin> well that's the package with the mp3 codec in ti
<stdin> it
<davubuntu> stdin: yes. Do you think I need to restart or something?
<stdin> you have to restart amarok, but nothing else
#kubuntu 2007-09-26
<davubuntu> stdin: that's all it was... !?!?!? I hate being stupid sometimes. :)
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to set a wallpaper to the x11 root window display?? I need it there so Conky can use it to go "transparent"??
<davubuntu> stdin: Cheers
<stdin> davubuntu: np :)
<Tm_T> vip3rousmango: er?
<knopnet> vip3rousmango: right click on desktop, select configure desktop
<Tm_T> knopnet: that doesnt control root window
<Tm_T> knopnet: only kdesktop
<Tm_T> vip3rousmango: I use conky, without root window wallpaper
<Cequine> someone please tell me the cmd to unlock adept database?
<Tm_T> !adeptcrashfix | Cequine
<ubotu> Cequine: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<knopnet> xset ?
<Tm_T> xset eset etc, but that doesnt make sense
<vip3rousmango> Tm_T: well it goes black while it runs yet my background is like a grey..
<Tm_T> vip3rousmango: huge image, sorry about that, but look the upper right corner http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<mefisto__> trying to get compizfusion working, I followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion but can't get it to run. Is that page out of date?
<knopnet> xsetroot ?
<Tm_T> !compiz | mefisto__
<ubotu> mefisto__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<vip3rousmango> oh my god that image is massive.. its almost done
<vip3rousmango> duel screen?
<Tm_T> vip3rousmango: and still I have blank (black) xroot
<Tm_T> vip3rousmango: yes, currently
<drif> anyone got slimserver running on feisty?
<Tm_T> vip3rousmango: so, I'd say configure your conky instead ;)
<Tm_T> drif: doing some poll?
<drif> Tm_T: not really, more like trying to troubleshoot my installation process
<Cequine> thank you
<Tm_T> drif: then spit out your problem ;)
<drif> Tm_T: probs with some packages - and remedy mentioned on slimdevice's site (temporarely changing sources.list to edgy) doesn't work
<Tm_T> drif: what problems
<Tm_T> if you need help, you have to tell your problem
<drif> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libclass-data-accessor-perl/libclass-data-accessor-perl_0.03-1_all.deb: Size mismatch
<Tm_T> my hot tip: dont use fi mirror now
<Tm_T> drif: -fi ->
<hydrogen> ~tm_t
<george_> anyone know how to get the flashplayer file into the .so format so nspluginwrapper will recognize it?
<ScorpKing> nite everyone!
<Daisuke_Laptop> george_: i assume you're running 64-bit
<george_> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> the flashplayer is a .so
<Daisuke_Laptop> what do you have, a tar.gz?
<Daisuke_Laptop> install it normally (which will extract the .so to the proper directory) is the best idea i can come up with
<sutija> hi to alll :)
<Biovore> Daisuke_Laptop: stuff it in .mozilla/plugins  (I think)
<sutija> all
<sutija> ubuntu rulz :)
<sutija> could someone help me with ati card
<sutija> i have a problem with 3d desktop
<Tm_T> !ati | sutija
<ubotu> sutija: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mefisto__> is it normal for your heart to race and palms get sweaty when fsck finds errors on boot and asks if you want to fix them? or is it just me?
<sutija> thnx
<george_> what is the command line copy command?
<Biovore> cp
<Biovore> george_: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz <-- good starting book for linux.. all online
<george_> or is there a way to change to root user so that I can copy a file in Konqueror
<sutija> damn
<sutija> it's not working
<Biovore> george_: sudo
<mefisto__> how do I stop compiz?
<Biovore> sudo -s or sudo -i will give you a root shell
<BluesKaj> what's the configure setting for preventing CTCP notifications in the channel ?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: in what app?
<Dragnslcr> mefisto__- usually by starting kwin again
<Dragnslcr> mefisto__- kwin --replace should do it
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, konversation
<mefisto__> Dragnslcr: thanks. worked it out already
<mefisto__> is the number of faces in the compiz cube == the number of kde desktops? or is it a compiz setting?
<feierfox> we kubunterors are second class *buntureros! >:O
<hand``> :D
* feierfox can't write tero
<Dragnslcr> mefisto__- it's a compiz setting
<feierfox> and my dolphin is always crashing if i closing hin :(
<feierfox> he say that he can write in the KDE dir
<feierfox> mybe my HD is full
<feierfox> but that isn't true
<feierfox> just excuses! >:|
<Daisuke_Laptop> in what kde directory?
<feierfox> wait... i will close dolphin
<feierfox> Saving of the Bookmarks in /home/ubuntu/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml not possible. Error: Permission denied.
<Daisuke_Laptop> your username is ubuntu?
<feierfox> ;|
<feierfox> it is
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you aren't on the livecd?
<feierfox> no i'm with ubuntu since dapper
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you're apparently using an identd of some sort, otherwise your current username would show in your whois
<Daisuke_Laptop> (it shows feierfox)
<feierfox> no, i use X chat
<feierfox> what is wrong with my whois
<coreymon77> nothing
<JohnFlux_> ls
<JohnFlux_> Segmentation fault
<JohnFlux_> poor me
<feierfox> feierfox is a word-joke in german
<feierfox> it sounds like firefox, but feier means party
<feierfox> so it means "partyfox" but it is spoken as firefox
<feierfox> and it looks like firefox
<feierfox> :/
<Daisuke_Laptop> nah, there's nothing wrong with it
<Tm_T> feierfox: sounds like you have broken filerights in your homedir
<feierfox> that could be
<feierfox> becaus since dapper i tried all and everything
<feierfox> without any knowledge!
<Daisuke_Laptop> just saying if you're under a user account called "feierfox", your home directory would be /home/feierfox rather than /home/ubuntu
<feierfox> no, ubuntu ist my account
<Tm_T> feierfox: have you ever run dolphin with sudo?
<feierfox> good idea :O
<Tm_T> feierfox: no, not a good idea
<Tm_T> feierfox: baad
<feierfox> wohooo!
<feierfox> it works
<sutija> khm...
<sutija> :)
<Tm_T> feierfox: dont do it
<sutija> litle stupid question
<sutija> :)
<feierfox> but
<Tm_T> feierfox: that prolly is the reason why filerights are borked
<sutija> i was editing xorg.conf
<feierfox> i want use dolphin as file-manager
<Tm_T> feierfox: yes, but dont use sudo with it
<feierfox> so how to give dolphin the special-right?
<sutija> how to restart gdm or else to use new xorg.conf?
<Tm_T> feierfox: kdesu
<feierfox> kdesu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> sutija: the proper way is sudo /etd/init.d/gdm restart
<Tm_T> !kdesu | feierfox
<ubotu> feierfox: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Daisuke_Laptop> oooooops
<Daisuke_Laptop> that should be /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<feierfox> hhhmmm...
<feierfox> or i wait for a stable gutsy
<Tm_T> feierfox: er?
<Tm_T> feierfox: this has nothing to do with gutsy
<feierfox> :(
<Tm_T> feierfox: how about just fix those filerights now?
<feierfox> but dolphin is the standard file-manager in gutsy
<feierfox> and dolphin came with gutsy
<feierfox> so it's a gutsy thing
<Tm_T> no its not
<feierfox> if you could help me to fix, i will try my best :/
<Tm_T> feierfox: run this in Konsole: "sudo chown ubuntu:ubuntu -r /home/ubuntu/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/ "
<sutija> daisuke: let's see what we have :)
<sutija> :(
<feierfox> "invalied option"
<Tm_T> feierfox: what is?
<Daisuke_Laptop> hmm?
<sutija> desktop effects doesn't want to work on my ubuntu :(
<mefisto__> should that be /dolphin/ ?
<Tm_T> mefisto__: no
<feierfox> sorry
<Tm_T> feierfox: aah, not -r but -R
<feierfox> :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> sutija: try #ubuntu-effects
<Tm_T> feierfox: my mistake
<feierfox> hmmm
<Tm_T> feierfox: works?
<feierfox> chown: invalid option -- r
<Tm_T> feierfox: yes, use R
<Tm_T> 0250 < Tm_T> feierfox: aah, not -r but -R
<feierfox> no such file or directory
<feierfox> :(
<george_> everytime I tri to move a file from one directory to another is tell me access is denied
<Tm_T> feierfox: give me full error thank you
<feierfox> chown: Zugriff auf ubuntu nicht mglich: No such file or directory
<feierfox> zugriff (access)
<Tm_T> err
<feierfox> (nicht mglich) not possible
<feierfox> or not able
<Chousuke> so access denied
<Tm_T> feierfox: ls -al /home/ returns what? pastebin it
<Chousuke> it says the reason there quite plainly :P
<console_jockey> it looks as though setting up ubuntu via gnome for remote desktop access is pretty easy, but I can't seem to locate the equivelent setup for kubutnu.  Anyone have know how to do this or have a link to help?
* Chousuke would appreciate if people tried to interpret error messages themselves first, and then ask for help what to do about it :P
<Tm_T> Chousuke: yes it does
<feierfox>   1 root   root      44 2007-03-24 18:38 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-home
<feierfox> drwxr-xr-x 165 ubuntu ubuntu 12288 2007-09-25 22:40 ubuntu
<feierfox> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<zeicron> Hello
* Tm_T slaps feierfox 
<JimmyDee_> sudo chown?
<Chousuke> sudo doesn't help if the file doesn't exist
<Chousuke> :P
<JimmyDee_> point
<zeicron> Hey, could someone please help me out for a second?
<Chousuke> but yes, chown needs sudo.
<feierfox> i'm with ubuntu since dapper
<JimmyDee_> forgive me I came in in the middle
<zeicron> It won't take more than a few minutes.
<feierfox> and changed to KDE with Feisty
<Chousuke> zeicron: just ask
<feierfox> never did a reinstall
<JimmyDee_> whatcha need zeicron?
<Tm_T> feierfox: now find out what file is missing
<feierfox> now i think about a fresh installation with the final gutsy
<zeicron> I just switched to Kubuntu. I've been meaning to switch to Linux for a long time now. Now that I've done that, I'm pretty lost. Could someone please tell me how to install .run files?
<Tm_T> zeicron: what you're installing?
<JimmyDee_> sudo chmod +x blahblah.run
<JimmyDee_> sudo ./blahblah.run
<feierfox> but i can past my whole source-list :D
<Tm_T> zeicron: usually you install them by running them
<zeicron> I'm installing ATI drivers for my x1950 pro.
<Tm_T> JimmyDee_: nooooooo
* Tm_T slaps JimmyDee_ 
<JimmyDee_> or am I on crack?
<zeicron> Running the file just opens up a text-like document.
<Tm_T> zeicron: yes
<feierfox> hey!
<JimmyDee_> <-- is wrong
<feierfox> the solution would be...
<Tm_T> feierfox: yes?
<feierfox> sudo apt-get remove dolphin
<feierfox> and use konqui
<feierfox> :] 
<Tm_T> err
<zeicron> err
<JimmyDee_> sudo apt-get remove JimmyDee
<zeicron> No idea what you just said.
<Daisuke_Laptop> oi
<Tm_T> zeicron: he has his own problems ;)
<feierfox> what does err means?
<feierfox> please show me the smilie to "err" :] 
<Tm_T> feierfox: nothing
<zeicron> Well, when I run the file, I get a message that says "The file file:///home/zeicron/ati.run is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file."
<feierfox> argh?
<zeicron> The smilie to err would look something like =\
<Tm_T> zeicron: yes, open konsole and run it "sudo sh /path/to/file.run" where you fill the path and file to match yours
<zeicron> Open console by pressing... ~? :)
<zeicron> Nvm, got it
<Tm_T> haha
<zeicron> Thanks man.
<Tm_T> zeicron: also
<zeicron> So what exactly do "Sudo" and "sh" do
<Tm_T> !ati | zeicron
<ubotu> zeicron: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zeicron> Neat.
<feierfox> anyone experience in running Explorer under Wine?
<ardchoille> !sudo | zeicron
<ubotu> zeicron: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zeicron> Wow.
<ardchoille> zeicron: That is why we don't enable the root account
<Tm_T> zeicron: and sh means "run following file whatever it is executable or not"
<Daisuke_Laptop> feierfox: why in god's name would you want to?
<feierfox> :] 
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: lol
<feierfox> oh
<feierfox> time for
<feierfox> checking new updates!
<zeicron> Alright, I've got it installed. Shall I reboot?
<`Telroth> After updating my machine, the sata drive (/dev/sda, 250GB) reads at extremely slow speeds and the console spits out http://pastebin.com/f470e3602 over and over again. Any help?
<feierfox> reboot and defrag!
<Tm_T> zeicron: prolly so
<zeicron> Thanks. I really appreciate the help.
<`Telroth> feierfox, ext3 doesn't defrag, and the drive reads fine in windows
<feierfox> just kidding :/
<wesley> does some knows how its possible that i dont see the video of my timeline in Kdenlive?
<`Telroth> slow asin taking 10 minutes to get from usplash to load the login bg (not even login text, just bg)
<zeicron> Aww, Ctrl+alt+del does not bring up task manager :(
<`Telroth> zeicron, you can make it do that
<zeicron> Really? How's that?
<`Telroth> open up the hotkey manager, unbind it from logout, bind it to show the task list :P
<zeicron> Neat. Thanks
<`Telroth> i'm in windows right now due to the sata problem i posted earlier, so i can't give you specifics
<`Telroth> yw
<`Telroth> :)
<zeicron> Hmm.
<wesley> does someone know about that problem in kdenlive?
<zeicron> My Monitor & Display settings would not allow me to increase my resolution above 1280x1024.
<zeicron> !ati | zeicron
<zeicron> :(
<feierfox> what do you think...
<feierfox> will KDE4,x be in kubuntu8.04?
<`Telroth> After updating my machine, the sata drive (/dev/sda, 250GB) reads at extremely slow speeds and the console spits out http://pastebin.com/f470e3602 over and over again. Any help?
<zeicron> Be right back.
<hydrogen> feierfox: I'd be surprised if it was the default desktop
<feierfox> yes... as LTS
<feierfox> :/
<iago> hola
<feierfox> lol
<feierfox> yeah!!!!!
<feierfox> yeah!!!!!
<feierfox> yeah!!!!!
<feierfox> :D
<iago> como se instalan programas enn linux?
<iago> how doo you insttall programs in linux
<feierfox> i solved my problem
<hungrysam> cual tipo de programas?
<hydrogen> english!
<feierfox> by just setting the writing-rights in den bookmarks.xml
<hydrogen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<iago> en general
<zeicron> Grats feierfox!
<iago> es que no sse nada de liiinux
<feierfox> just a right-click.. a klick in the tab and set two settings
<feierfox> :D
<feierfox> no endless console-lines
<`Telroth> iago, alt+f2, "kdesu adept-installer", select the program, click install
<hungrysam> #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es
<feierfox> but thank you all for trying to help me!! :O
<feierfox> whoohoo!
<zeicron> I don't think kubuntu recognizes my graphics card.
<feierfox> \o/
<Tm_T> feierfox: no, KDE4 wont be in 8.04 as default
<zeicron> it gives me a 1280x1024 max resolution
<zeicron> While my monitor's native resolution is 1680x1050
<Tm_T> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Eeyore-Jr> what would cause a kerel panic from boot on the live cd?
<hungrysam> iago:  hablamos en #kubuntu-es
<newbi1> xp giving me a headake
<newsense07> lol
<newsense07> right
<`Telroth> After updating my machine, the sata drive (/dev/sda, 250GB) reads at extremely slow speeds and the console spits out http://pastebin.com/f470e3602 over and over again. Any help?
<quixogre> telroth, what did you update?
<feierfox> lol http://de.rofl.to/abschlussfeier-clip-mix
<zeicron> Err.
<zeicron> That just restarted my PC
<`Telroth> quixogre, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<`Telroth> so, in all honesty, no *real* clue
<`Telroth> kernel didn't update though
<zeicron> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> zeicron, in the terminal to check your video card , lspci | grep video
<`Telroth> i quit waiting for it to show the password prompt on the console login after 5 minutes though
<zeicron> With the |'s?
<quixogre> telrot not running out of room on the drive?
<Biovore> pipes?
<BluesKaj> yup
<`Telroth> 2gb free
<zeicron> bash: syntax error near unexpected toekn `|'
<BluesKaj> just copy and paste the text into the terminal
<mneptok> `Telroth: did you dist-upgrade?
<`Telroth> mneptok, no, just upgrade
<zeicron> Okay
<zeicron> I did
<zeicron> Nothing happened
<mneptok> `Telroth: do a dist-upgrade
<zeicron> Just gave me a new line to write on
<`Telroth> mneptok, i can't get into the system
<mneptok> `Telroth: there may be modules you need
<mneptok> `Telroth: boot to an older kernel.
<quixogre> only 2gb free on a 250 gb drive? hehe thats a lotta files
<`Telroth> mneptok, i'm booting an older kernel
<`Telroth> i'll go try an even older one
<BluesKaj> ok zeicron try just lspci .. then check for your videocard
<`Telroth> bbiab
<`Telroth> quixogre, yeah my two 80's are already full
<zeicron> Doesn't :(
<zeicron> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7280
<zeicron> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 72a0
<zeicron> But I've installed catalyst control center.
<zeicron> Althought it refuses to open
<BluesKaj> oh no, a 7000 series...very poor support for those
<zeicron> It's not.
<zeicron> It's a x1950 pro.
<newbi1> Tm_T: i have a kubuntu cd that have the built in driver for my sound card.if i go on xp(witch i dont have sound)and do i search on the kubuntu cd will it take the drivers?
<zeicron> =[
<Tm_T> newbi1: why you ask from me? also, you try to install Linux drivers to Windows XP ?
<newbi1> mmm no i just asking if it compatible
<BluesKaj> zeicron, did yo install the 8.40.4 driver ?
<zeicron> the what-what driver?
<newbi1> because i cant find the right drivers for my sound card for xp
<zeicron> 8.40.4 is what I installed, yes
<Tm_T> newbi1: Linux driver in Windows?
<quixogre> newbi you cant install linux drivers on XP
<Tm_T> simply as that, you cant
<newbi1> lol
<quixogre> although you CAN install some windows drivers in xp
<newbi1> this su***
<BluesKaj> zeicon , does the fgl_glxgears test work ? ...a spning cube with spinning gears on each face ?
<newbi1> quixogre: help me to find the right drivers for my motherboard
<Strogol> some community of kubuntu in portuguese
<zeicron> Don't
<zeicron> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<zeicron> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<zeicron> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<zeicron>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<zeicron>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<zeicron>   Serial number of failed request:  30
<zeicron>   Current serial number in output stream:  30
<quixogre> newbi, what kind of motherboard is it?
<BluesKaj> !pt | Strogol
<ubotu> Strogol: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<newbi1> quixogre: i have no idea i run lspci on it with the cd live to see all im seing is ati's
<Strogol> because I use kde
<Eeyore-Jr> is there a way i can view the boot sequence and not the logo/progress bar?
<mneptok> Eeyore-Jr: remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters
<quixogre> newbi, find the board make and model, then check their website for drivers
<BluesKaj> zeicron, uninstall that driver and install the 8.41.7 here are the uninstall instructions : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4-inst.html
<zeicron> But it only gives me 8.40.4 on the ATI site
<quixogre> can someone tell me how to launch beryl?
<BluesKaj> zeicon here is the driver you want http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<zeicron> Thank you.
<zeicron> "The AMD Proprietary Linux driver version 8.41 is recommended for the ATI Radeon HD 2000 family only"
<BluesKaj> zeicron, all I did was choose the radeon HD 2900 , it works on my X200G :)
<BluesKaj> don't beleive everything they tell you
<zeicron> Alright
<zeicron> Although I have no idea how to uninstall stuff :)
<BluesKaj> zeicron, uninstall instructions are here : https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4-inst.html
<quixogre> can someone tell me how to launch beryl?
<mneptok> zeicron: do NOT install drivers from company websites
<mneptok> zeicron: especially if you're new to Linux
<mneptok> zeicron: use the package system. that's why it exists.
<zeicron> Alright.
<zeicron> So how do I navigate to a certain location in console? Is there like a "cd" type of command?
<Daisuke_Laptop> so i now have a tv that supports vga-in
<Daisuke_Laptop> and would like to use it as a second desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> i can get a picture at 1024x768
<Daisuke_Laptop> but not 1280x768
<mneptok> zeicron: yeah. it's "cd"
<zeicron> Oh. Thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> the tv's native res is 1366x768, i wonder if putting that in the xorg.conf would make a difference
<Daisuke_Laptop> because i would much rather stream video out here in the living room rather than have to watch it in the bedroom
<BluesKaj> thx for the confidence boost mneptok , that really helps
<BluesKaj> I'm here to walk him thru
<purpleposeidon> fiesty fawn should come with a picture of a fiesty fawn!
<george_> i am trying to move a file I downloaded into the /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins directory with konqueror and it says permission denied, how do I sudo in the GUI?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you could always launch konqueror with kdesu
<joscar_> i get this error message when i try to safely remove my external drive: Device to unmount is not in /media/.hal-mtab so it is not mounted by HAL. What do I do?
<Daisuke_Laptop> but be careful
<quixogre> george: cp *filename* /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins
<newbi1> BluesKaj: how do i find out my motherboard model number?
<george_> ok thank
<zeicron> zeicron@zeicron-desktop:~$ cd /usr/share/ati folder
<zeicron> zeicron@zeicron-desktop:/usr/share/ati$ sh ./fglrx-uninstall.sh
<zeicron> [Warning]  Uninstall : must be run as root to execute this script
<zeicron> zeicron@zeicron-desktop:/usr/share/ati$
<NickPresta> zeicron, !pastebin and use `sudo`. See !sudo
<lubos> what package is for amarok mp3 support on feisty ? thanks
<quixogre> newbi, worst case, its printed on the motherboard. open the machine up and look
<BluesKaj> zeicron , there's nothing wrong with the ati driver but if you're lacking in terminal skills then we're here to help
<zeicron> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<newbi1> quixogre: i did but it got so manythings writ on it
<BluesKaj> newb1 , lspci in the terminal
<newbi1> BluesKaj: did it
<quixogre> newbi, it'll be one of the larger lettered items on the board. usually towards one corner
<newbi1> BluesKaj: witch line is for the motherboard?(its the drivers for the sound im looking for)
<BluesKaj> newb1 , lspci | grep audio
<quixogre> ubotu, i love you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i love you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeicron> I've installed the newer version, but it still says unknown device :(
<BluesKaj> what says unknown device
<quixogre> ubotu beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, mneptok, back. i'm having it run dist-upgrade
<Telroth|Sleep> seems kernel is getting upgrade, though it's weird that 2 different kernels are having the same problem
<Telroth|Sleep> i'll be back in about half an hour to let you know how things are going
<newbi1> BluesKaj: sorry i went for a 2min break.it says ati tech* inc ixp sb400 ac'97 audio controller (rev 01)
<zeicron> Urgh, it still doesn't recognize my card *tear*
<Daisuke_Laptop> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hydrogen> lubos: libxine-extracodecs
<BluesKaj> zeicron, how do you know it doesn't recognize your card,  try 'glxgears ' in the terminal
<Daisuke_Laptop> i *will* get this tv working as a second monitor
<lubos> hydrogen: what repository... universe?
<lubos> hydrogen: got it... thanks
<zeicron> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<zeicron> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<zeicron> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BluesKaj> bummer
<Tm_T> I'm not!
* Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> and hi BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> zeicron, alt+F2 type this: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T
<zeicron> 	Device		"Generic Video Card"
<Tm_T> zeicron: what says driver line?
<Tm_T> name of device is irrelevant
<zeicron> No such line, I think
<Tm_T> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zeicron> Oh
<zeicron> says
<zeicron> vesa
<BluesKaj> zeicron, look in the device section , beside driver type fglrx
<zeicron> "vesa"
<quixogre> telroth, wb is it running this time?
<Telroth|Sleep> the system runs, but that's not the problem. it runs really, really slow
<Telroth|Sleep> for example
<Telroth|Sleep> at tty1 login
<kloplop321> can someone help me with geting my computer to use my 2 mice as seperate cursors?
<BluesKaj> zeicron, ?
<zeicron> Type what?
<Telroth|Sleep> i can type user, wait ~2min for "password:" to appear, wait 7 min for prompt
<ironman> hello does every know where i can find more repositories and some repositories for 3rdparty software
<BluesKaj> fglrx
<Telroth|Sleep> type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zeicron> And now just save it?
<quixogre> telroth, this is happening even without xwindows?
<BluesKaj> not yet
<Telroth|Sleep> without xwindows
<ironman> telroth was that  for me?
<Telroth|Sleep> ironman, no
<newbi1> mm*
<ironman> oh ok
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, and it spits out that error message i linked to earlier every 6 seconds or so
<quixogre> try freeing some disk space...how big is swap space?
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, no swap, 3gb of ram
<xp_killer> :)
<zeicron> Alright, what shall I do next?
<quixogre> i'd recommend setting up at least 6 gb of swap space then....and with 3 gb of ram, shouldnt be running that slowly
<Telroth|Sleep> i had no problems yesterday or this morning. When i got home, system wasn't running (power loss is most likely, i doubt anyone in my family was able to shut down the thing properly so i suspect it hardreset sometime today)
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, the system runs fine for data it's loaded into ram. the problem is my sata drive (/) is reading very, very slowly
<quixogre> have you tried swapping drives?
<ironman> can someone help me get more repository list
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, no, but all drives run fine in windows
<quixogre> so the same drive, when running windows runs fine?
<Telroth|Sleep> yes
<wers> what is the package name of knetworkmanager?
<zeicron> Is there anything else I should change?
<Telroth|Sleep> well, windows runs from a different drive
<wers> E: Couldn't find package knetworkmanger
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta go
<Telroth|Sleep> but it can access the sata drive at full speed
<zeicron> Have a good one.
<xp_killer> wers: why do u want to install knet*?isnt it there allready?
<wers> I want to remove it xp_killer
<quixogre> telroth how many partitions on this sata drive?
<xp_killer> wers: why?
<xp_killer> quixogre: 5
<xp_killer> hi
<wers> It does not work with my hardware xp_killer
<xp_killer> !botsnack
<quixogre> thow big is boot partition?
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xp_killer> goog bot
<wers> also, the backend for that.. I forgot the name
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, 3 (25gb - linux, 25gb - music, 200gb - data)
<Telroth|Sleep> boot partition is grub installed to mbr
<xp_killer> wers: so leave it there i find a nother one
<Telroth|Sleep> mbr of sata drive
<Telroth|Sleep> it seems to load fine
<xp_killer> wers: if u want to uninstall knet* go in adept
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, also, why 6gb of swap, i mean, i know the rule of swap = ram * 2, but what's the reasoning behind that? I don't sleep/hibernate the computer
<quixogre> telroth, sorry man, no untu completely?clue what to tell ya. maybe try reinstalling ub
<quixogre> telroth, same reason you have a page file in windows. it helps prevent the disk from thrashing
<hydrogen> err
<Telroth|Sleep> thrashing?
<Telroth|Sleep> can you explain what that is?
<hydrogen> 6gb is a hell of a lot of prevention
<hydrogen> its wayy into the overkill zone
<Telroth|Sleep> i thought pagefile/swap was for virtual memory
<quixogre> thrashing = disk just keeps spinning and spinning
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, how does storing more data on the drive prevent that?
<hydrogen> obviously it makes it heavier
<hydrogen> so it spins for less tie
<hydrogen> me
<hydrogen> don't you know anything about physics!
<Telroth|Sleep> if i don't have swap, doesn't that reduce the read/writes compared to if i have swap and it's paging memory off onto it?
<quixogre> and hydrogens probably right 6gb is a bit much hehe not used to dealing with single user systems...
<xp_killer> Tm_T: **** ***
<xp_killer> hiii
<hydrogen> Tm_T--
<xp_killer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<xp_killer> goog bot :)
<Tm_T> xp_killer: yes?
<ironman> do i need to install a firewall and antivirus?
<hydrogen> firewall: yes
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, i guess what i'm saying is for two years i ran the system with 1gb of ram and 1gb swap, it never paged a kb onto the swap partition, and i don't see how increasing the ram to 3gb is going to make it more likely to decide to put something on swap
<hydrogen> or you should
<xp_killer> Tm_T: hydrogencall u not me
<Tm_T> xp_killer: you did
<ironman> so i can do without a anitvirus?
<hydrogen> AV: not unless your paranoid or sharing with winddows
<xp_killer> Tm_T: where is stdin?
* Tm_T slaps xp_killer 
<quixogre> telroth if its worked, dont fix it...im going by textbook answer only
<Telroth|Sleep> ironman, yes, i fyou know how to brows the internet properly and know your system well
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, ok
<xp_killer> ow
<hydrogen> Telroth|Sleep: swap is kind of a precaution.. for desktop usage its not all that necessary usually if you have lots and lots of ram
<ironman> ok whats a good firewall for kde
<Telroth|Sleep> hydrogen, yes, that's what i thought
<xp_killer> >_< i will neever forget that
<Tm_T> !firewall | ironman
<ubotu> ironman: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Telroth|Sleep> ironman, the computer firewalls itself
<xp_killer> !violence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about violence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> xp_killer: stop bot abuse
<xp_killer> why?
<xp_killer> it doesnt kill it
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<hydrogen> it pains my eyes
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*=garfield@*.w81-248.abo.wanadoo.fr]  by Tm_T
* xp_killer was kicked off #kubuntu by Tm_T (Tm_T)
<hydrogen> L,ASERS
<quixogre> remind me not to irk TM_T
<Tm_T> quixogre: what?
<hydrogen> just take away some karma and tm_t will be happy
<quixogre> lol TM_T nothing. just kissing up to the dude with the boot
* Tm_T doesnt understand, but thats prolly irrelevant
<quixogre> telroth, explain your problem in chat, maybe someone will have an answer, cus im stumped(not hard to do)
* mode/#kubuntu [-ooo Tm_T hydrogen mneptok]  by Tm_T
<hydrogen> I think your doin something crazy when you deop yourself tm_t
<hydrogen> because you always take operator priveges from me when you do so (or at least thats what konvi thinks)
<Tm_T> hydrogen: what makes you think so?
<hydrogen> [21:16]  *** Tm_T takes channel operator privileges from Tm_T.
<hydrogen> [21:16]  *** Tm_T takes channel operator privileges from you.
<Tm_T> hydrogen: I always take it from you or some one else, yes, as a joke
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> fine
<hydrogen> if you want to try and be funny
<hydrogen> I won't complain
<hydrogen> why you always hate on me thouhg!
<Tm_T> because youre the cutest!
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> <3
<isa268[FAN] > hello how do i install kde4?
<hydrogen> RTFT
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> look at the topic
<hydrogen> its your choice
<Tm_T> now now, hydrogen remember to smile ;)
<hydrogen> oops
<hydrogen> --0
<hydrogen> installing kde4 is most likely going to be a big disappointment though
<hydrogen> unless your into reductionism
<Telroth|Sleep> I recently upgraded my system and now the root drive (sata) has an extremly slow read speed (symptom of problem). any ideas?
<quixogre> linux has been givin mrighte headaches all day. beryl is the only thing thats working
<Telroth|Sleep> now that's ironic quixogre :P
<quixogre> yeah. tell me about it. wireshark wont work, cus it doesnt recognize my version of gtk+...my wireless network card got deleted, and i cant figure out how to reinstall the drivers
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, modprobe <wifi module driver> ?
<quixogre> anyone here have a broadcom 4401 ethernet card and know how to install it from scratch?
<quixogre> telroth, only driver i can find, requires me to build. and glibc is flaking out when i try
<tekstacy> This aircard I am looking at says it supportts xp, osx and has ndis driver suppport. Is it likely to work with kubuntu?
<quixogre> tekstacy, if it supports ndis worst cae, you'll have to use ndis wrapper for it
<tekstacy> quixoge, there is a special page in the ubuntu wiki for broadcom cards.  They are a pain in the ass
<quixogre> tekstacy, yeah, that page is why i dont have ANYTHIGN installed right now
<quixogre> and ironically, its for a version of card i dont even have
<Telroth|Sleep> got i hate my mobo right now
<quixogre> i have a 44xx card, the problem child is the 43xx cards
<tekstacy> Thanks for the advice. Sorry, I don'nt recall where I got the info but I got broadcom card to work
<quixogre> tekstacy, thanks, had it working, just would connect to wpa network
<quixogre> wouldnt*
<x-men_> hola
<quixogre> hewwo
<quixogre> back to BF2 for a bit. just made new rank, get to unlock new weapon
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> ay alguien
<quixogre> !spanish |elbuscador
<ubotu> elbuscador: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hydrogen> !inuitikuk | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inuitikuk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> what, no ubuntu for the eskimo's??
<quixogre> lol
<Telroth|Sleep> quixogre, for the record it seems the system was interrupted mid-apt update
<Telroth|Sleep> thank god for livecd + chroot
<quixogre> lol telroth so its working now?
<Telroth|Sleep> i don't know
<Telroth|Sleep> it's still installing the downloaded updates
<Telroth|Sleep> what i hate though is the livecd's don't like my mobo hardware
<level1> !flv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<level1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Telroth|Sleep> (wifi card, jmicron ide controller, etc)
<quixogre> i was surprised how easily it installed on my dell laptop
<Biovore> if your going to use linux.. buy hardware that works  with it :-P
<level1> Biovore: we shouldn't resign ourselves to that solution
<Biovore> well.. thats what works :-)
<level1> what do I need to play flv from kaffine?
<quixogre> agreed. once linux has true plug and play, windows wont have anything left
<Biovore> untill hardware venders stop being gay.. were just screwed..
<quixogre> well, plug and play, and game development....
<level1> quixogre: games?  but even that is starting to fall apart
<Biovore> well basicly anything for the PS3 can be ported to linux fairly easilly
<quixogre> i dunno. saw previews of halo3...looks like its gonna be awesome
* feierfox juast have to finish his beer and then will leave into the dark night...
* Biovore is waiting for UT3
* quixogre refuses to spend money on a console system. period
<Dragnslcr> It's not even a problem with many hardware vendors
<Dragnslcr> Broadcom is the only major problem
<Dragnslcr> ATI and nVidia to a lesser extent, but AMD may force that issue
<quixogre> im dealing with a broadcom ethernet card right now. their idea of linux support is dumping broken code on the web, and calling it a driver
<Biovore> well intel and aceria are the only ones that have put the money where the mouth is..  And maybe AMD..
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know what an "has an x86 boot sector" means??
<Dragnslcr> AMD just bought ATI, so it'll take them a little time
<quixogre> think im gonna reinstall ubuntu/kubuntu....i  need the practice
<Dragnslcr> Hopefully it'll force nVidia's hand
<Biovore> rgr.. they release the specs for the r200 cards
<intelikey> i have an update.    i found the "silent sound" issue.   it seems that some onboard sound devices will not function properly with a non-amplified speeker system.   pluging + amp speakers in solves the problem    the pcm-preamp is adjustable and the extra pcm controls work propperly   they don't snap back to the preset defaults.
<Biovore> So we shall see what happens
<Biovore> yeah.. sounds on ubuntu has lost of weird problems like that..
<quixogre> see if i can get my nic working wifi again
<Biovore> the mic input on my sounds  card is line..
<intelikey> confirmed on two boxes both using ac'97 drives     one ubuntu hoary the other kubuntu dapper.   same issue same cause, same cure.
<vip3rousmango> Anyone know how to erase the MBR on a usb flash drive? I'm trying to whipe a lil 128mb usb drive to install DSL on it. But I keep getting "has x86 boot sector" error saying its a zeroed non-bootable master boot record. This mean it can't be used for DSL?
<quixogre> okay noob question: how do i burn an iso to cd with ubuntu/kde?
<Biovore> k3b works good
<vip3rousmango> quixogre: get Nero Linux
<intelikey> vip3rousmango installing any boot loader should fix it's MBR   also you can    dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/<usb_disk> count=1
<Dragnslcr> k3b works well for me
<vip3rousmango> intel i did dd if=dev/zero of=dev/sdb1 bs=446 count=1
<vip3rousmango> yet nothing would happen
<vip3rousmango> or, i don't know if it worked
<Biovore> isn't the bootsector 512 bytes long?
<intelikey> vip3rousmango mbr is 512 bytes    no ?
<intelikey> ok i lag now.
<vip3rousmango> yeah, but then that kills the tables as well
<vip3rousmango> doesn't it?
<Biovore> and.. thats what you want..
<vip3rousmango> alright then =b
<Biovore> if your going to image the device..
<vip3rousmango> so then should i try: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 count=1?
<vip3rousmango> and then after ms-sys -s /dev/sdb1 to create the new MBR?
<vip3rousmango> ok, so i just did the cmd and.. now it says /dev/sdb1 has no x86 boot sector and I can't run ms-sys -s /dev/sdb1 because it says i have to run ms-sys -f /dev/sdb1 to force writing of a partiton table.
<vip3rousmango> but when i run ms-sys -f /dev/sdb1 i get the error saying no x86 boot sector and im back to where i started. -b
<quixogre> bbl all. rebooting, and reinstalling ubuntu from scratch
<vip3rousmango> oh fun fun
<npurciful> hello i got a stupid question, i close the konsole window with a program windows and i need to know what it is outputing is there a way to reconnect to the program
<feierfox> bye
<Biovore> npurciful: that program probably died as well
<npurciful> no the program is runing
<Dragnslcr> npurciful- not that I'm aware of. If a program outputs to stdout and stdout goes away, the output goes off into the void
<npurciful> okay i guess i will wait for the program to die
<tekstacy> goodnight all
<ironman> hey whats up
<Eeyore-Jr> heh, real player wont install.  why?
<ironman> sup
<tazgodx> so i got a problem installing kubuntu witht he alternate cd. everytime i boot up and choose isntall i get an error that it can't mount the cd. anyone know how i can fix that?
<tazgodx> does teh same thing with installing ubuntu alt cd, but a few other distros i have installed fine, and the live cd is fine
<ironman> kubuntu is cool so far
<Eeyore-Jr> how do i do sudo ./RealPlayer, it comes back with "command not found".
<Eeyore-Jr> i'm confused
<ironman> whats the best media player for divx and wmv
<jhutchins> ironman: If there were a best, there wouldn't be twenty-'leven options.
<Jucato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tazgodx> ironman: try vlc
<ironman> ok thx
<Tm_T> ironman: dont know about best but I use kmplayer because I can use xine, mplayer and gstreamer for it
<jhutchins> ironman: I like mplayer.  Many people like VLC.
<ironman> kubuntu/ubuntu has the best community
<ironman> yall are always willing to help
<jhutchins> Most of the others are toys that work some of the time.
<Jucato> Tm_T: yay for kmplayer :)
<jhutchins> There are players that are actually interface shells for other players with less sophisticated interfaces.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: xine has worked best in my use this far ;)
<Jucato> nah.. mplayer for me hahah :P
<jhutchins> xine is one of those back-end players that many people prefer to use as an engine behind a frienly shell.
<Tm_T> yup
<jhutchins> yuo.
<Jucato> yes I would agree
<jhutchins> p
<jhutchins> er.
<jhutchins> whatever.
<Tm_T> jhutchins: pyuo indeed
<ironman> yea im just trying to find great apps
<Jucato> (mplayer doesn't fit the "back-end players that many people prefer to use as an engine")
<Tm_T> ironman: try different apps :)
<jhutchins> ironman: Well, yeah, welcome to Linux, great apps abound, it's all about what you like.
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<ironman> i need to find a news reader for binary files
<kloplop321> can somebody help me with having multiple mice? I found this but http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons it doesn't seem to work for me(doesn't crash but just doesn't do anything)
<killermach> I have a sony laptop and I bought a larger LCD monitor, plugged it in the side via DB15 connector and I have cloned display, I'm trying to setup dual display like xinerama
<kloplop321> I don't think anybody is actually here.. nobody has even replied in the last few minutes
<killermach> my laptop is an older viao PCG-V505DC2P and I think the display adapter is ATI radeon mobility 128
<killermach> kloplop321:  there here.. just be patient
<kloplop321> I have a dual display using xinerama, but I finally went to using my Nvidia settings, so, I don't know what to do for ATI
<killermach> what do you need?
<kloplop321> well, I have 2 screens set up now, however,
<killermach> yeah.. nvidia has a really neat tool from there website.. works great
<kloplop321> I want to use both of my mice seperatly
<kloplop321> I found this but it doesn't help http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons
<killermach> well the new monitor has 1680x1050 for display but for now it's 800x600 stretched
<kloplop321> I did what it showed as examples, but it made no difference
<kloplop321> lol, well I got mine from 1600 by 1200 to like 1840 by something
<killermach> what do you mean separately?
<kloplop321> I can boost it up to 1920 but it isn't widescreen so it looks weird
<tazgodx> so i got a problem installing kubuntu witht he alternate cd. everytime i boot up and choose isntall i get an error that it can't mount the cd. anyone know how i can fix that?
<kloplop321> well, as in, there are 2 cursors
<tazgodx> does teh same thing with installing ubuntu alt cd, but a few other distros i have installed fine, and the live cd is fine
<kloplop321> odd, are you on the live CD right now?
<killermach> tazgodx:  after install or during initial boot to install CD?
<kloplop321> killermach: what I want is two seperate cursors able to simaltaniously interact with things, the keyboard doesn't matter
<sainzeo> kopete has been disconnecting me from groupwise every now and then, anyone know of a solution?
<killermach> taz I don't think you can have 2 cursors, just two devices controlling the one cursor
<killermach> sainzeo: use gaim.. see if problem still exists
<tazgodx> its during the initial boot to try to install. when i start the install it can't mount the cd, so it can't install. says its usually caused by not having th CD in the drive but its there
<sainzeo> killermach: i have used pidgin with ubuntu, but i would like to stick with kopete right now - any other suggestions?
<kloplop321> killermach: I used this Section "ServerLayout" #....Rest of serverlayout section        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"          InputDevice    "Mouse1" "AlwaysCore" #....Rest of serverlayout section     EndSection
<killermach> tazgodx: I read an article somewhere about having one pc shared for two people with two monitors, two mice and two keyboards..
<kloplop321> yeah, I am trying to do the same thing but with just 2 mice
<kloplop321> what is the default type of Xserver on Kubuntu 7.06 anyway?
<killermach> tazgodx: I have no idea where I found that but I think I was researching thinclients
<killermach> try google for that
<tazgodx> killermach: kloplop321 is the guy who needs help with the mice problem
<tazgodx> killermach: i need help with a cd mounting issue
<kloplop321> yah I found this, but, It has no effect on my Xserver when I restart it  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons#Multiple_Mice_Support
<sainzeo> kopete has been disconnecting me from groupwise every now and then, anyone know of a solution?
<kloplop321> it might just be your connection or it is kopete's problem, as I don't use groupwise
<killermach> sainzeo: other than the one I mentioned (gaim) no
<killermach> tazgodx: does the CD boot an install properly on other PC? could be bad CD
<kloplop321> tazgodx: my friend had the same problem with Xubuntu, are you using a CD-RW?
<tazgodx> its a normal CD-R, and yes it has worked before
<tazgodx> i used it to install many times actually
<killermach> are you trying kernel options like noapic ?
<tazgodx> no options at all, just boot up choose install in text mode, and it says can't mount cd
<killermach> tazgodx: many laptop installs require that
<kloplop321> it may be a Disk drive issue
<tazgodx> i know i have installed on this exact PC with exact config not long ago, im just trying to do a quick reinstall
<tazgodx> with exact cd
<kloplop321> tazgodx: well, I am not really sure on that issue :\
<killermach> tazgodx:  have you tried that CD drive on another PC to install, could be a finicky drive
<tazgodx> i just bought the drive like 2 months ago
<tazgodx> lol
<kloplop321> but, do any of you know of a way to have multiple mice on kubuntu?
<tazgodx> i know the live ced works
<tazgodx> and other distros work, just the kubuntu nad ubuntu alternate cds don't, and i wanted to set up a LVM so i need the alt cds
<Biovore> kloplop321: you can.. just have to specify multipule pointers in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kloplop321> Biovore: that is what I have done, but it has had no effect
<killermach> hmm.. I have a new install and I'm on konversation with you but all urls even IP address fail in konqueror .. hmm
<kloplop321> well that kinda stinks, have you tried installing firefox via terminal?
<killermach> route works, dig works, just no konqueror http:// urls
<killermach> kloplop321: still doing updates.. then I'll install firefox
<kloplop321> ok
<killermach> but I hoped to google for xinerama and ATI radeon mobility while d/l updates
<kloplop321> so that is why you were unable to help me find a thing on my problem
<killermach> be right back
<kloplop321> I'll try an alternative to the confiureation
<killermach> kloplop321:  yep.. I can't google ;)
<killermach> ok.. updates complete.. lemme rbooot
<killermach> brb
<kloplop321> I am back
<killermach> ok.. back
<kloplop321> I've been searching a bit, but no luck yet
<killermach> my konqueror is still borked.. but adept-updater shows still a konqueror update and others.. when done I'll install firefox
<killermach> and oddly your no mount really sounds like physical issue.. drive, puter, cdrom or combination of those
<killermach> I've installed on many architectures and never ran across that
<mneptok> killermach: a dist-upgrade should pull the packages held back
<kloplop321> my friend has, but only on an old laptop that hates CD-RW's
<killermach> mneptok: I'm running fiesty.. is there a newer dist?
<killermach> kloplop321: again w/ the physical hardware CDRW
<mneptok> killermach: that's not what dist-upgrade does
<kloplop321> not that I know of, is there a beta
<kloplop321> I am not the one with the CD issue
<Tm_T> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<killermach> kloplop321: sheesh.. I'm lost tonight
<mneptok> killermach: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kloplop321> I am the one trying to use 2 different mice(as in 2 different pointers)
<killermach> kloplop321: yep.. I remember.. just not paying attention to few enough things at a time :)
<Daisuke_Ido> seems like an odd idea
<Daisuke_Ido> you're ambidextrous?
<Hacker> hi
<kloplop321> no, just for when friends come over
<kloplop321> but it would be awsome If I was and had 2 mice =D
<Biovore> well I know you can have 1 point and multipule pointer devices controling the pointer..
<Biovore> I have that on my laptop
<Biovore> but 2 mouse pointers..  Not sure on that..
<Biovore> Thats a Xorg level problem..
<kloplop321> yeah I know, in my case I got two things controlling the same pointer, but I wish them to be seperate
<kloplop321> its right here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons#Multiple_Mice_Support but it doesn't work for me
<Hacker> init ctcp ping 0x00 foo foo foo foo foo foo foo foo foo foo foo foo
<Biovore> kloplop321: google on ZVTM
<Hacker> init ctcp ping 0x00
<Hacker> init ctcp ping 0x00
<kloplop321> Zoomable User Interface?? that's not what I am trying..
<Hacker> init ctcp ping 0x00
<Biovore> kloplop321: well its more then that..
<Jucato> Hacker: stop that
<Biovore> Hacker: stop that
<Hacker> init ctcp ping 0x00
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-231-252-93.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* Hacker was kicked off #kubuntu by mneptok (init CTCP BUH-BYE)
<Jucato> oh yay netsplit...
<Biovore> hmm intressting
<kloplop321> what's going on?
<kloplop321> well, this is cool.
<Biovore> one of freenode's server when down
<Jucato> kloplop321: netsplit
<Jucato> *again*
<Biovore> yup
<nixternal> no, idiots in #ubuntu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<n8k99> must have been that Hacker attack
<Biovore> maybe..
<nixternal> heh
<Biovore> didn't effect here..
<kloplop321> does this mean it will happen to me to or what? nothing is happening here
<Jucato> I banned him!! maybe it caused the split!! ooooh noes!
<Jucato> !netsplit | kloplop321
<ubotu> kloplop321: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Biovore> lol
<kloplop321> he broke the laws of physics!
<kloplop321> so, this effected other channels right?
<nixternal> yes
<Biovore> yup.. hole server
<kloplop321> big server lol
<nixternal> the people you seen leave, were also in the #ubuntu channel
* n8k99 consults HHGG realizes that there are no laws of physics
<n8k99> Don't Panic
<Jucato> hahah
<killermach> firefox works... konqueror still broke.. hmm
<killermach> no matter
<killermach> this is a temp install to a 10GBdrive
<kloplop321> lol, Konqueror has bad CSS style recognition
<nixternal> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<kloplop321> !egg
<nixternal> ^^ everyone who isn't registered, might be a good time to do so...cuz if the bots try this place, you won't be talking for a bit :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kloplop321> !Canablized_hobos
<nixternal> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kloplop321> lol
<Jucato> *very* angry ops
<Biovore> rgr that
<nixternal> *very* *very* angry ops :)
<kloplop321> I only said canablized hobos lol
<nixternal> I was in the military, so I always feel that if 1 messes up, everyone pays :p
* n8k99 puts a dollar on the counter
<kloplop321> I don't see what ZVTM has to do with having multiple cursors controlled by seperate mice
<Biovore> kloplop321: google on MPX
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Biovore> looks like its an experimental method for getting multipule pointers
<kloplop321> yah I saw the link on bottom
<Zombine> Hey!  Funny Story.  The Flash player installer for 64-bit Linux doesn't run on 64-bit archetecture
<Zombine> Imagine that right?
<kloplop321> will MPX interfere or remove any qualities Xorg has? Yeah I know, there is a petiton against Adobe about that
<Tm_T> Zombine: what?
<Biovore> Zombine: sounds like a adobe job.. :-P
<Zombine> lol
<Biovore> there is a reason they don't make there own installer for windows and mac..
<Zombine> They are retarded?
<Zombine> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Zombine>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<Zombine> from the x86 download site
<Zombine> yeah
<Biovore> x86 is not x86_64 though
<kloplop321> well MPX seems a bit risky..
<Biovore> well its expermiental..
<Zombine> Biovore: Maybe it is I that are retarded
<kloplop321> true, but I am kinda "iffy" on using experimental stuff
<purpleposeidon> So if I want to update from dapper to fiesty, do I just replace all the dapper drakes in source.list with fiesty fawns?
<Jucato> purpleposeidon: dapper -> edgy -> feisty
<rrbiz> any recommendation on a good KDE audio recorder for ogg ?
<purpleposeidon> Do edgy first? :D
<Jucato> yep
<Biovore> kloplop321: Here is a pic of someone with 18 points on a desktop.. kinda insane.. http://wearables.unisa.edu.au/mpx/?q=node/21
<kloplop321> yeah I saw the link , but I'll check it out
<kloplop321> lol, its infested
<Biovore> rrbiz: record in wave then encode with oggenc
<Biovore> there is also rezound..
<kloplop321> or mp32ogg
<Biovore> eww..  why convert from lossy to lossy.. waste of time..
<rrbiz> ahh, so using krec is fine also in this case, then recode ?
<Biovore> yeah could do that..
<Biovore> rezound or audicity work good as well..
<Biovore> they have more advance features..
<Zombine> Oh.... No 64-bit support for flash player without 32 bit browsers....
<kloplop321> that's why you change the sound encoding settings
<Biovore> Zombine: yup that sounds more like it..
<Zombine> What am I gonna masturbate to without Newgrounds?!
<Biovore> Zombine: have to setup a chroot for all that stuff..
<Zombine> Whatchyou talkin' bout Biovore?
<Biovore> its on the ubuntu forums somewhere..
<Biovore> to get the 32bit flash working on 64bit linux
<Zombine> Ah.  I see.  chroot = "change root?"
<Zombine> no?
<manchicken> Search wiki.ubuntu.com for "flash amd64"
* manchicken fires shots at vista4life
<Zombine> Now now, violence is not the answer....
<Jucato> but kicking is :)
<Zombine> lol
* Zombine kicks nixternal?
* Jucato runs for his life
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* nixternal gets ready to kick back
<Zombine> eep
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<nixternal> :)
<Zombine> >.>
<Jucato> ok commercial's over :)
<nixternal> I am lost right now....messing around with them silly developers got me all messed up
<purpleposeidon> oh boy... "Need to get 1436MB of archives."
<Hirvinen> It is. I have already started to form a local OS control militia.
<Hirvinen> (Violence is the answer.)
<Tm_T> Hirvinen: militia?!
<kloplop321> lol, why  about 1.5 gigs of archives?
* Tm_T grabs his largest battle axe
<Biovore> nixternal: what developers?
<Tm_T> Biovore: not us!
* Tm_T hides
<Biovore> lol
<Zombine> purpleposeidon: Just talk to us and it'll be over soon.... Well that's a lie, but you can at least pretend...
<purpleposeidon> So.
<purpleposeidon> How's your day been?
<nixternal> Biovore: people like Jucato
* Jucato is faaaar away
<Tm_T> Jucato: over the hills too?
<Biovore> thats all right.. I blame crimson for sound mess ups :-P  easy target
<Jucato> climbed every mountain
<Zombine> Well I didn't have to wait for 1.5GB of stuff to download.  Of course I'm going to have to kill my X-server again at the very least to get flash to work :D
<purpleposeidon> You know, my day has been feeling... like 1% so far. I'm sure it could improve, but....
<Zombine> It's part of the gun tho :D
<Zombine> er... *fun
<purpleposeidon> ha ha, only loosers have to restart X. :P
<Zombine> purpleposeidon: :*(
<Zombine> yeah...
<purpleposeidon> *REAL* men crash canonical's servers by upgrading 2 distros
<kloplop321> removing a tong of old stuff
<stuq> hi all
<Biovore> lol
<Zombine> purpleposeidon: I really don't know what most of that means...
<stuq> is anyone else having problems with strigi on gutsy?
<Zombine> hi stuq!
<stuq> hi Zombine
<purpleposeidon> well, not 2 distros. 2 releases, I guess...
<kloplop321> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? t
<kloplop321> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<kloplop321> woops lol
<purpleposeidon> kloplop321: try y
<kloplop321> yah I know
<stuq> strigidaemon is taking my lapper's cpu up to 99% all the time
<stuq> i have to kill the process  before the laptop  overheats and dies
<kloplop321> well 229 megs to download, I still got homework and school tomarow, bya peopple
<kloplop321> people
<purpleposeidon> stuq: try sudo apt-get remove strigi
<stuq> heh, well yes, that would do it
<stuq> i was hoping to get it working..
<Zombine> purpleposeidon: But.... that's not all that much is it?  Like 3 Gb tops.... Unless you somehow upped your bandwidth so it wouldn't take all night
<Zombine> But again maybe I are retarded
<purpleposeidon> It'll take all night.
<purpleposeidon> Except that I think that this way is more reliable than re-installing by CD.
<Zombine> purpleposeidon: Updating releases requires full reinstalls?
<purpleposeidon> Well, I think dapper => edgy => fiesty == less likely to make me cry than booting up a CD. and I don't have to restart my computer.
<Jucato> you'll have to once you get to the final kernel...
<Zombine> purpleposeidon: So that's a "no?"
<purpleposeidon> Yeah.
<purpleposeidon> Well, it did last time I tried it.... :/
<purpleposeidon> Mainly because it borked. :P
<cesar_> in Spanish help???
<purpleposeidon> #kubuntu-es
<jeri> hello everyone!
<chlorpromazine> hello jeri
<jeri> im new in kubuntu dapper drake
<chlorpromazine> I'm new as well, except I'm using xubuntu
<chlorpromazine> ...and diggin the hell out of it so far
<jeri> xubuntu?is there a big dfference compare to kubuntu?
<wers> jeri: yes
<chlorpromazine> kubuntu uses the KDE
<jeri> i really want to install compiz,is it applicable to kde or just gnome only?
<jeri> im installing gnome right now
<wers> it works on kde and xfce
<purpleposeidon> 11% already! Watch mah compeh crash when she configure meh packagers!
<jeri> ?!?
<Dr_willis> i would have to say. dont mess/worry about compiz at this time.
<jeri> can u help me install compiz on dapper?
<Dr_willis> Its going to be in the gutsy ubuntu release.. if you want to see the wiggly windows.. that will make it much easier. at this time it can be a big hassle under feisty
<Dr_willis> and dapper.. egads...
<jeri> is gnome like compiz?
<purpleposeidon> Dr_willis: : hey, that's what I've been trying to do! :D
<jeri> i see,compiz still have many errors? still on test.
<Dr_willis> compiz is still in many ways very much a work in progress..
<Dr_willis> best to play with it on some live cd.. :) and see the wiggly bits.. then reboot back to your nice stable system
<Biovore> well gusty on gnome has it enabled by default.. :-P
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I like the way youput that.
<ardchoille> Biovore: Yes, and that'll be one of the first things I disable.
<Biovore> rgr
<Biovore> thats what I did
<Biovore> can't game with compiz running
<Dr_willis> compiz = disabled as soon as i dare put gutsy on my laptop. :)
<Dr_willis> which will not be for a month or 2 i bet.
<jeri> the first time i use xp i thought it was cool,but months & yrs pass i suck real hard
<jeri> i mean it suck real hard
<ardchoille> Is compiz enabled by default on kubuntu Gutsy?
<Biovore> nope
<Dr_willis> not on kubuntu, on ubuntu
<Biovore> kubunut people have brains .. :-P
<ardchoille> Obviously
<Biovore> lol
<Dr_willis> kubuntu devs have other reasons I hear. :)
<purpleposeidon> jeri: There is probably a #kubuntu-LOCALE for you. :-)
<jeri> what is that? #kubuntu locale?
<Biovore> local ubuntu group
<jeri> ah i see
<jeri> is that a channel?
<jeri> uhm,,im the only one in the channel
<Lynoure> hardly
<purpleposeidon> I mean, a two-letters-for-your-prefered-language. X|
<jeri> can anyone tell me is there a big dffernce between kde and gnome?
<Tm_T> jeri: yes, big differences
<Tm_T> jeri: try and see
<wers> http://www.psychocats.net/essays/kdevsgnome
<jeri> like what? is it 3d? im downloading it right now
<jeri> hehe cant wait to see
<Dr_willis> 3d? Huh
<Dr_willis> they are different desktops. different layouts, tools, and features.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jeri> ah
<Tm_T> different philosophy even
<jeri> u really r a doctor
<Dr_willis> there are live cd's with both  if you want to test them out.
* Dr_willis is a dr of logic and love...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Biovore> yeah.. that person dosn't even relize that kubuntu and ubuntu are the same thing really.. except for gui interface..
<wers> my Fn+F3 and Fn+F4 volume control keys stopped working.. what can I do?
<jeri> im really stupid ive downloaded mndriva metisse and i cant even burn it as an iso so i can boot it in my pc
<jeri> i really wnt the 3d desktop
<wers> jeri: I was like you nine months ago
<wers> ahehehe
<jeri> really
<wers> jeri: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<wers> that's a very good resource for you to start with
<jeri> it means i will suck 9 more months to come!
<wers> no...
<flake> hi,  /etc/fstab holds the mount information, what file holds the initial harddrives
<Biovore> initial harddrives?
<Zombine> Why does it ask for your install CD when you're installing packages?
<ardchoille> flake: Are you talking about how the system finds drives on boot?
<Biovore> file /etc/mtab contains the list of currently mounted filesytems
<jeri> thx it seem to me this site has alot to offer
<ardchoille> Zombine: Because you still have the cd sources in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<flake> yes
<ardchoille> flake: I believe that is the job of the HAL daemon
<flake> mtab looks like what i'm looking for
<Zombine> ardchoille: How do I change them?
<Biovore> flake: mtab is the list of filesystems that are currently mounted
<ardchoille> Zombine: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list   <-- comment out the cd sources at the top
<Biovore> fstab is a list of avaliable filesystems..
<ardchoille> Zombine: Then, when that is dobe, run: sudo apt-get update
<jeri> this is my first time to chat in konversation and i appreciate it im glad and happy
<Biovore> ardchoille: don't scare beginners with vim :-P
<Biovore> they'll spend 4 hours tring to figure out how to quit
<ardchoille> Zombine: You can also use: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zombine> ardchoille: I see.
<ardchoille> Biovore: Good point
<Zombine> ardchoille: Alright.  Sounds easy enough.  As long as I use some editor that isn't vim :P
<ardchoille> Zombine: vim is a great cli editor.. but you might wanna use kate (a gui) until you're good with vim. And kdesu allows it to run in admin mode.
<ardchoille> !kdesu | Zombine
<ubotu> Zombine: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<flake> welll when i first boot i only get one harddrive, have to enter a password to access the other hardrives which is fine by me.. i just want to rename the harddrives from disk-1 and disk-2 to something meaningful
<flake> which mtab has all the names
<Zombine> ardchoille: Ah.  Thanks
<crxyem> has anyone delt with this error "module disks & filesystems could not be loaded"
<ardchoille> Zombine: If you happen to muck up the sources.list, see !easysource
<crxyem> fresh install 7.04
<Zombine> ardchoille: Okay.  Thanks
<jeri> how long does it take to install gnome dr. willis
<LordBacon> Hi
<LordBacon> can I upgrade to gutsy from an installed feisty?
<Biovore> yup
<ardchoille> jeri: iirc, the initial install takes somewhere around 15-20 mins
<LordBacon> just change the sources, and use dist-upgrade?
<jeri> ah,imean the downloading bcause its wat im doing ryt now,in the terminal window
<ardchoille> LordBacon: Many folks say that is not recommended and can cause problems.
<LordBacon> well, it's a fresh machine, the worst that happens is I burn a proper dvd tomorrow at work
<ardchoille> jeri: That would depend on your dl speed and the server load
<ardchoille> LordBacon: You can try it.
<ardchoille> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<ardchoille> LordBacon: I have a command you can run to change your sources
<LordBacon> I can use sed :)
<ardchoille> ok
<LordBacon> long ago in a land far far away I was the maintainer of mozilla for debian
<ardchoille> That's what I was going to suggest anyway
<ardchoille> sudo sed -i.backup 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<LordBacon> perl -pi -e 's/feisty/gutsy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> :)
<denny> tes
<LordBacon> I aint no run-of-the-mill newb
<ardchoille> hehe
<LordBacon> I'm a newb with 12 years experience
<LordBacon> I wish networkmanager didn't suck
<LordBacon> knetworkmanager shows my wireless card, it shows networks, but when I pick one it never configures it
<flake> can I change my harddrive names
<LordBacon> if I close knm, and run dhclient ra1 myself, it works fine
<ardchoille> LordBacon: ralink?
<Lynoure> LordBacon: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces? (having an almost empty one seems to help with that kind of nm trouble, often)
<LordBacon> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> flake: Hard drive names? What are they in fstab?
<flake> DRV2_VOL1
<flake> in mtab they are  disk,  disk-1 and disk-2
<Biovore> I tihnk that has something to do with the volume ID
<ardchoille> Thought so
<ardchoille> flake: Are you wanting to change that on the desktop icons?
<flake> bunch of kde updates coming through
<as2000> Can someone tell me how to get the default windows decorations back in Feisty?
<flake> yes and the file system if it's possible
<coreymon77> night all
<ardchoille> nn coreymon77
<ardchoille> flake: Can't you just right click the icons and change the name?
<flake> it's grayed out
<ardchoille> oh
<ardchoille> as2000: You still using kwin, or did you try using beryl or something
<as2000> ardchoille I think kwin, if that is the default
<Dr_willis> i belive part of the issus is the 'default theme' is not saved to a specific file under feisty.
<ardchoille> as2000: Ok, run kcontrol, go to Appearances & Themes > Window Decorations and make your choice.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: yeah
<Dr_willis> a theme is compozed of carious parts. :)  i dont know what the default window decor is. I perfer 'plastik' myself
<as2000> was playing with it and lost the default look that came with feisty
<Dr_willis> somthing i always do is go to the theme manager and save the initial theme as 'Kubuntu Default'
<ardchoille> as2000: I believe the default win deco theme is Crystal
* Dr_willis thinks ardchoille  is right.
* ardchoille uses Baghira
<Dr_willis> i dont care for OS-X wannabes.. :) dont care for OS-X either
<ardchoille> I just like the look
<Dr_willis> i like the baghria widget look.
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Dr_willis> but not the window decor. thats whats so nice about how the thmes under kde work. :0
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Dr_willis> its just hard to explain this is how it works under kde to The various linux beginners. :)
<as2000> thanks, getting it somewhat back
<LordBacon> I had to explain what KDE/GNOME were to a Windows guy today in windows terms
<ardchoille> as2000: You can go back to the "Style" section and get that back too
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Nice idea about saving the default theme in theme manager
<sash__> zobber
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  yes - there really should be one allready there called kubuntu human, or somthing I feel.. but then again. i HATE the default theme. :)
<ardchoille> same
<Dr_willis> i always install that kde-setting wizard also.  and select plastik :)
<Dr_willis> oh the themes in the past.. what was once so popular . is now old-hat. :0
<Zombine> Well thanks for the help all.  Now back to 32 bit Firefox, but my flash is working :D
<jeri> if i install gnome does it mean i dont have problems playing or burning mp3s to audio cd? any one?
<Dr_willis> I rember when.. err.. what was it.. was the 'defacto theme' :) heh  ximian had some for a while, then they fade out..
<Dr_willis> jeri,  your logic is a bit.. illoigical.
<Dr_willis> gnome is just a set of apps/desktop. It includes tools to do that.  as does kde.
<ardchoille> jeri: I have no problems playing and burning mp3 files in kubuntu
<jeri> ?!? wat do you mean doc?
<sash_69> A bit? Lots illogical..
<Zombine> jeri: Linux doesn't come with the ability to play mp3s, but you can download it
<Dr_willis> gnome itself has nothign to do with 'problems'   of that kind.
<jeri> well,my kubuntu dont support mp3s
<stdin> it will if you install mp3 support
<Zombine> sudo apt-get install xine-engine
<Dr_willis> it dosent HAVE the mp3 codecs/neither does ubuntu by default
<ardchoille> jeri: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<jeri> i cant play or burn mp3s
<Dr_willis> for legal reasons.. install the right packages.. and you can.
<sash_69> 
<ardchoille> !mp3 | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Zombine> Listen to ardchoille.  He/she knows more than I
<ardchoille> jeri: Awesome links there
<stdin> jeri: to play install "libxine1-ffmpeg" to burn install "libk3b2-mp3"
<stdin> sash_69: #ubuntu-ru for Russian
<jeri> wow thnk u very much!
<Zombine> Anyway, I'm not as helpful as I wish I was, so I'm gonna go to bed.  purpleposeidon, don't let small children touch the power button :D
<purpleposeidon> kay then.... :/
<jeri> now where can i find packages for  libk3b2-mp3?
<stdin> it's in the universe repository, Adept should have it listed
<jeri> universe rpository? i suck im really at this
<jeri> i suck,im really new at this
<ardchoille> jeri: Once you have enabled some repos, you can use "apt-cache search appname" (to see if it's in the repos) and "apt-cache policy appname" (to see if it's installed or which repo it's in)
<Jucato> jeri: if you are on Kubuntu Feisty, it should just right be there in Adept Manager for you to install
<stdin> Adept is in  KMenu > System > Adept Manager
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs would be useful only if...
<jeri> i use dapper drake
<Jucato> ooh you need to enable Universe
<Jucato> !repositories | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
* Jucato heads for a quick nap...
<jeri> i really really nid to read more
<cristiano> hi
<cristiano> hi
<cristiano> hi
<cristiano> hi
<stdin> stop that
<LordBacon> my system is soooo quiet
* Dr_willis sticks a mouse in LordBacon  system
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> now it squeeks
<ardchoille> hahaha
<LordBacon> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
* Dr_willis is wantign to betatest kde19
<Dr_willis> ;0 Heck with 4 !
<intelikey> for the life of me,   i will never understand librarry packages, and why we need them     http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/39738
<drarem> plasma, huh...
<drarem> are there any screenshots
<Dr_willis> proberly :)
<LordBacon> yes, and they are gorgeous
<gustavo> is there someone that has an account on demonoid, and wants to give me a invitation? XD
<Dr_willis> Hotter then a habanaro!
<WaltzingAlong> gustavo: sure
<Dr_willis> demonoids invitation stuff.. is one reason i rarely go there. :)
<gustavo> WaltzingAlong: :)
<Dr_willis> of course thats what i use the other 'meta-search' sites for.
<purpleposeidon> intelikey: four lines, I think. :-)
<Dr_willis> i dont even see what  'security.provider.1=gnu.java.security.provider.Gnu' does
<intelikey> purpleposeidon what did i miss ?
<intelikey> if you mean the blank line    i added that
<ardchoille> Does anyone know which file holds the adblock filters for konqeror?
<intelikey> Dr_willis exactly.
<purpleposeidon> some for $0 in dpkg, or something
<gustavo> WaltzingAlong: :-(
<intelikey> Dr_willis and why we need another dependancy and lib package just to provide that one address ............
<intelikey> and that's not the only   lib* package that has nothing in it.  and yet is depended on ...........
<WaltzingAlong> gustavo: what happened?
<gustavo> WaltzingAlong: wheres my invitation? :P
<WaltzingAlong> gustavo: cannot access the site just now, appears to be down
<gustavo> WaltzingAlong: yes, i see :(
<intelikey> heh  the internet keeps crashing      lol
<gustavo> i think i knwo why ;P
<ardchoille> I reached the last page once, lol
<intelikey> :)
<enjoi1216> kkathman whats kickin
<kkathman> nada man wassup
<enjoi1216> nuttin
<enjoi1216> by the way kkathman  you got a copy ?? lol
<kkathman> a copy of what hehe
<enjoi1216> thats the way they talk over the cb kkathman
<kkathman> yeah I know - I actually used to be  a CB er long ago
<kkathman> all those 10 codes
<enjoi1216> hey lets go in the off topics room and see what is going on in there it seems like it's dead in here
<intelikey> des quatro, des quatro
<jza873> question can any one point me in the right direction i cant get ping to work it just sits and lags and i had no luck getting this resolved
<enjoi1216> copy ?
<Dr_willis> 10-4!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> jza873 sudo ping 127.0.0.1
<enjoi1216> kkathman copy ?
<jza873> i can ping the lo
<jza873> but nothing else
<kkathman> whats yer 20 good buddy?
<gore000> is there an easy way to install this on a vanilla ubuntu install
<enjoi1216> lets go to the off topic room kkathman
<intelikey> jza873 ok it's your dns
<intelikey> /etc/resolv.conf
<kkathman> heh
<intelikey> gore000 sudo apt-get install <this>  ???
<jza873> nah my name servers are correct
<gore000> well yah
<purpleposeidon> por tres, por tres
<gore000> or something similar
<enjoi1216> kkathman whats the link for off topics chatroom
<gore000> I just dont want to start doing things out of nowhere and mess up the whole situation
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea why is kded --new-startup taking 100% of my cpu cycles?  i'm using feisty and it just started happening recently
<kkathman> enjoi1216:  #kubuntu-offtopic
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<CVirus> I configured 2 E-mails in contact ... Isn't there anyway to separate them in different inboxes ?
<LordBacon> yay, it's installing 2.6.22, now the 16GB thumb drive will work
<CVirus> in kmail sorry
<jza873> intelikey like i can ping my lo but i cant ping by address or ip i can use every other command but ping
<intelikey> jza873 ok firewall
<gore000> =[ I want to try kde 4
<gore000> boohoo
<ardchoille> gore000: kde4 is barely usable
<intelikey> jza873 you simply can't blame the app when it "does" work locally.   it has to be a network issue.
<jza873>  intelikey no firewall no router direct connect to a new cable modem
<intelikey> ping your isp
<jza873> cant
<jza873> cant ping out at all cept locally
<intelikey> maybe blocked there
<jza873> when i had a router which i just took off i couldnt even ping that
<intelikey> it's network.   and you need a network guru.
* intelikey thinks about naming Jucato....  then desides he has beet that drum long enough.
<jza873> well not much of a network because its just 1 device
<jza873>  but imma try to uninstall the ping app and then reinstall it
<intelikey> ok.
<NightBird> when after playing with the xorg.conf file, and a fail restart of the X server on reboot OS(reboot due to updating kernel), how can I restart the x server so that it's on the F7 screen?
<NightBird> er... how do I start the x server so that it's on the F7 screen
<intelikey> startx
<NightBird> intelikey: yeah, you can do that to get it on the current screen...
<CVirus> I configured 2 E-mails in kmail ... Isn't there anyway to separate them in different inboxes ?
<intelikey> /etc/init.d/?dm start
<intelikey> or restart ^
<NightBird> hm... start complained about it already started... but using restart fixed that
<intelikey> NightBird correct screen ?      you mean the default tty ?       it will open on the first unused tty
<NightBird> ok, well, it's up and working so I'm happy :P
<ardchoille> CVirus: You can configure incoming mail into different boxes(folders) in kmail, yes.
<intelikey> well actually   startx will open X on the first unused,   ?dm  will open X on the first unused tty above 6
<NightBird> ah
<NightBird> ok then
<intelikey> and the first 6 are noramlly used
<CVirus> ardchoille: how can I do that ?
<CVirus> ardchoille: found it .. thanks
<ardchoille> CVirus: Open kmail, go to Settings > Configure Kmail then go to the Accounts section, hilight an account, click the Modify button on the right. In the General tab, look at the Destination drop down box
<intelikey> i've got X running in tty2 as we speak.  but my system is not exactly "default"   i'm also in runlevel 9 atm
<CVirus> ardchoille: thanks alot
<ardchoille> intelikey: I don't know of many system which stay "default" for too long
<ardchoille> CVirus: you're welcome
<LordBacon> runlevel 9 seems a bit excessive
<CVirus> ardchoille: any way to do it with the sent E-mail ?
<ardchoille> CVirus: Let me look..
<intelikey> ardchoille well it seems like most people in #ubuntu expect your system to be "totally default" if you want any help...
<intelikey> or   #*buntu  for that matter...
<ardchoille> CVirus: Yes, go to the Identities section of the options and click Modify, then go to the Advanced tab
<ardchoille> CVirus: Sent, Drafts and Templates can all be defined there
<intelikey> oh nice kmail has come a long way sense i tried it out,,,,   back in 2002   :)
<ardchoille> Indeed it has
<intelikey> it was little more that a gui frontend for   /usr/bin/Mail   at that time.
<ardchoille> I didn't like it either
<CVirus> ardchoille: Thanks again
<ardchoille> CVirus: you're welcome
<LordBacon> ok, dist-upgrade finished
<LordBacon> lets reboot the leenoocks box and see what happens
<ardchoille> LordBacon: Good luck
<kalorin`> !gimp 2.3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimp 2.3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kalorin`> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<LordBacon> domo arigato mister ubotu
<Dr_willis> engrish.com
<Dr_willis> :)
<kalorin`> is there a package yet for gimp 2.4?
<LordBacon> my system boots too fast!
<kalorin`> I know it's beta
<intelikey> ? you no will to engrish
<kalorin`> but I don't see it listed anywhere in the dpkg -l listings
<LordBacon> !find gimp2.4
<ubotu> Package/file gimp2.4 does not exist in feisty
<stdin> !info gimp
<ubotu> gimp: The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.13-1ubuntu4.3 (feisty), package size 2901 kB, installed size 7920 kB
<intelikey> LordBacon add some sleep commands in the upstart   :)
<LordBacon> I win
<stdin> 2.4-rc1 is in gutsy, but not in feisty
<LordBacon> now to check lspci
<kalorin`> due out when next month?
<stdin> kalorin`: erm, rc2 actually, Gutsy will be out sometime in october
<kalorin`> k
<kalorin`> thanks
<LordBacon> nope, the only added device on lspci is the nv audio
<kalorin`> I can pull the .deb file and just install it without any issues though right?
<kalorin`> or should be able to
<intelikey> it depends on what it depends on
<kalorin`> oh I'll wait
<LordBacon> but knetworkmanager works now
<LordBacon> woo
<kalorin`> hrms...
<kalorin`> bunch of stuff updated tonight
<stdin> kalorin`: doubt it, gimp has a lot of dependencies. you'd end up with some insane mix of feisty and gutsy
<intelikey> :)
* LordBacon does the dance of the sizzling bacon
<kalorin`> k thanks
<kalorin`> night time
* kalorin` waves
<LordBacon> now to install some proprietary nvidia drivers
<enjoi1216> kkathman you got a copy
<user1> Dudul
<level1> hi, whats the name of the alternative to knetworkmanager?  I think its called kwassist or something
<level1> its a kde program to configure wireless connections
<intelikey> kdewirelessassistant     errr maybe not.
<level1> intelikey: theres a program called kwlan who's purpose seems to discretely remove NetworkManager so you can't connect to the internet
<level1> kinda annoying
<intelikey> wlassistant - User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection
<LordBacon> knetworkmanager in gutsy actually works
* intelikey has never seen/used networkmanager
<Dr_willis> 'wireless and user friendly' in the same sentance...
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> heh.
<intelikey> level1 i just ran i simple search in apt   to find that for you.     (/me teaches how to fish)    apt-cache search ass
<intelikey> first thing that poped up.
<zero1> hi guys, i got this weird behaviour in my kubuntu recently... i'm on my desktop and i suddenly get logged out.  this has happend since last week.
<zero1> i'm not sure if it's an X server restart or what.. . any inputs?
<intelikey> might want to filter that.    blah...  | grep kde | less
<josue> hola
<stdin> !es | josue
<ubotu> josue: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<josue> gracias
<intelikey> zero1 runaway process ?     fork bomb ?      anything causing the kernel   OOMK  to start killing off processes could do that.
<jza873> ok i figured it out
<zero1> intelikey: how do i know what's going on, where do i look?
<jza873> got ping to work again
<intelikey> zero1  top
<intelikey> zero1    pstree
<jza873> even though i didnt call upon firestarter it stays running even after reboot so it was blocking icmp
<zero1> intelikey: are there logs? coz by the time it crashes, i won't be able to see what happend on top
<intelikey> zero1         /var/log/Xorg*
<zero1> intelikey: hints on what to look for ? :)
<zero1> intelikey: i'm not very good at this
<intelikey> zero1 might if you run top in a console...     look for  EE  maybe
<intelikey> finding what is closing a program   X in this case.   is not always easy.
<zero1> ok
<intelikey> might even need to do    strace startx  in a console    the cause should be near the end of it's output.
<zero1> intelikey: it couldn't be beryl, right? i have had this setup for so long and beryl crashes, but doesn't render X useless or crash it
<intelikey> that assumes that you kill ?dm first.
<zero1> intelikey: ok.that's a good suggestion
<josue> alguein de aqui sabe sobre
<josue> pcb wizard
<josue> pcb wizard
<intelikey> zero1 also   look in   /var/log/"syslog messages and dmesg"
<holyguyver> Hi everyone, I was in this room the other day with questions on how to salve my problems with my hardware so that I could run my Ubuntu Linux. Well I found an error, but could one of you guys tell me what it means if I shall you the thing that says it?
<zero1> intelikey: i have this on my X log today - (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<intelikey> when x dies the message "if any" should be at the bottom of the log.
<intelikey> zero1 no.  wacom errors as "ubuntu intentional"
<zero1> and for other X logs this occurs many times: Xorg.3.log:(EE) intel(0): Failed to allocate framebuffer. Is your VideoRAM set too low?
<holyguyver> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<holyguyver>   Major opcode:  145
<holyguyver>   Minor opcode:  3
<holyguyver>   Resource id:  0x0
<holyguyver> Failed to open device
<intelikey> zero1 that is to say they set up wacom devices in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file knowing that most people wont have them.  but it makes them "just work" for those that do have them.
<holyguyver> Does anyone know what that could mean?
<stdin> holyguyver: please use the pastebin when posting large pastes to the channel, link in the topic
<stdin> !baddevice | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<zero1> intelikey: got that. how about that other error on the Video ram being too low?
<intelikey> holyguyver yes   wacom    see my posts above to zero1
<intelikey> zero1 that will prevent you using a particular rez/depth   thus it will have to stay less than that.
<intelikey> zero1 if that's shared ram  you can add some in BIOS if you want.
<intelikey> zero1 prolly isn't.
<zero1> intelikey: it is.  it's an Intel 945 GM
<intelikey> ah well there you go then
<intelikey> but that's most likely NOT your cause of crash.
<zero1> intelikey: works really fine, out of the box on kubuntu.  even with desktop effects. i haven't had problems with this until now
<intelikey> yes some update i suspect.     but finding what is causing it..............  ;/
<LordBacon> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zero1> intelikey: what driver is best for this BTW? 3 weeks ago i changed from i810 to that other one, i think Intel counterpart for this video chip
<intelikey> zero1 might check the bug reports for like reports of late.
<intelikey> zero1 the 'best' is the one that works for you.
<intelikey> as to the bug reports,  it could be something know and a fix "might" be in the works...    never know
<zero1> intelikey: ok.  i think  i should just go back to the default.  anyway i didn't notice any difference except for on resolution higher that i reallydidn't need
<LordBacon> I just added a medibuntu.list to sources.list.d but it's not getting updated when I do apt-get update
<LordBacon> is there some trick to get the .d dir parsed?
<LordBacon> nevermind it got toasted somehow
* LordBacon recreates
<holyguyver> Alright guys well that ubotu for baddevice that you guys gave me did not help at all, that page said that the process would not remove the errors & that if I want to do that that I should ask someone in the Kubuntu forum for help, so I ask again, how may I fix that?
<holyguyver> I would like an answer soon, because as everyone who was in here the other day knows, I only have about 15 minutes on my ubuntu before it crashes :(
<holyguyver> please :'(
<stdin> holyguyver: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin
<holyguyver> were is pastebin?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> the link is also in the /topic
<werner_> quit
<LordBacon> !find libsigc-2.0.so.0
<ubotu> File libsigc-2.0.so.0 found in libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, vmware-player
<holyguyver> alright here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38617/
<holyguyver> I hope that is what you wanted
<stdin> holyguyver: ok, press Alt-F2 and put in "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"   then replace what's there with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38618/   save and restart X. the errors should then be gone
<LordBacon> I win
<LordBacon> I have opera and skype working on kubuntu gutsy on amd64
* LordBacon does the dance of the sizzling bacon
<kkathman> rofl
<kkathman> good job LordBacon  :)
<stdin> opera and skype? you like the closed source apps I see :p
<LordBacon> I like to keep some browsing separate from my normal stuff
<LordBacon> and my gf uses skype
<LordBacon> she's in new york right now
<stdin> whatever floats your boat :p  your computer, your rules
<wx> lskdjf
<stdin> wx: lskdjf to you too
<LordBacon> I really wish I could use VS 2008 on linux though
<wx> good  afternoon
<LordBacon> I may try it and office in vista in a vm now that I have a decent system though
<LordBacon> or I could use them on the office laptop
<wx> what are you doing
<wx> stdin who is
<wx> exit
<stdin> hmmmk
<holyguyver> how do I restart X?
<LordBacon> log out of X, hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<stdin> or logout and choose "Restart X server" from the menu
<Neil3> or just do ctrl+alt+backspace
<stdin> bad ^
<Neil3> it will nuke your session though :/
<LordBacon> that's why I said to log out first
<LordBacon> now, should I go for the compiz lovin?
<Neil3> mclovin?
<Neil3> :D
<LordBacon> with bacon!
<holyguyver> in the logout there is no option to restart x
<LordBacon> it's on the login screen, after you logout
<Neil3> hm, beryl with aquamarine worked well i seem to remember
<holyguyver> where?
<stdin> in the menu after you logout
<Neil3> the login screen, holyguyver
<holyguyver> what menu after I log out?
<holyguyver> where on the login screen?
<Neil3> to the left of the box with the user name and password fields
<Neil3> click that menu like icon
<holyguyver> O alright :) thanks
<Neil3> np :)
<evil-rhino> how do i launch an X app from the terminal so that it doesn't terminate when the terminal session is?
<stdin> evil-rhino: put a '&' after the command
<gustavo> have someone ever run a mysql server chrooted? im having getting this error: /usr/local/mysql/libexec/mysqld: File './mysql-bin.index' not found (Errcode: 13)
<twylight> anyone here?
<holyguyver> Alright I am back :)
<holyguyver> So what problems was that error causing?
<stdin> none
<holyguyver> well then I have a bigger problem on my hands then :(
<twylight> is there a command that will cause zlib to be downloaded?
<twylight> because for some reason unknown to me, I don't have zlib
<holyguyver> stdin was your in the room about 5 days ago when I originally appeared in here?
<stdin> twylight: "sudo apt-get install zlib1g"  but it really should be installed already
<twylight> thanks
<stdin> holyguyver: possibly
<twylight> yeah, it is installed
<twylight> strange
<holyguyver> If so then you know that I have been trying to switch to linux for the past 3 years since I bought this computer, but some error somewhere is causing it to after around 10  to 15 minutes of running, even if I am not running any programs to slow down so slow that it takes about 25 minutes to open a program.
<twylight> trying to compile c code and it's not working, saying I don't have zlib
<stdin> twylight: that's because you need the -dev packages for compiling, should be installed with build-essential
<holyguyver> it does this slow down thing even if the OS is DamnSmallLinux
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> I'm trying to compile freeciv to put up on my website so I can run it via shell access
<twylight> if that will work at all
<stdin> holyguyver: I've never experienced that on any system, so I have no clue why it would do that
<twylight> it's an experiment
<holyguyver> I only have 125MB RAM, but still then DamnSmall, Puppy, or Slax should work fine, & they don't :(
<stdin> twylight: isn't that already in the repos?
<twylight> hmm?
<stdin> !info freeciv-server
<ubotu> freeciv-server: Civilization turn based strategy game (server files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (feisty), package size 416 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<stdin> yep, it's there
<twylight> yeah, but I don't have root access to the server I'm trying to install it on
<twylight> I can't apt-get it on there
<holyguyver> & we have already checked & there is no upgrade avaluble for my BIOS.
<stdin> twylight: how can you be sure the dependencies of freeciv are going to be installed on the server? or that it's even the same architecture (or OS) as you're running?
<twylight> I've asked the person that owns the server
<twylight> it's debian based
<twylight> so I know it's compatible with what I'm trying to run
<stdin> twylight: and it has the same versions of all the libs you have?
<twylight> and I'm still getting the zlib error after installing build-essentials
<twylight> stdin: so I've been told
<stdin> twylight: not likely I have to say, it's best to compile it on the server itself   the version of debian it's running is probably "stable" so the libs will certainly be older
<holyguyver> Well, I am hoping that you was wrong & that indeed that error was causing that problem & that now it is fixed :D
<twylight> so upload the source code and compile it there
<twylight> right
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> you guys are always helpful
<stdin> twylight: we try :)
<twylight> even when I'm doing something stupid that I'm oblivious to
<niels_> ubotu: !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<holyguyver> so stdin what do you think are the chances that that error was causing that problem of mine?
<twylight> basically
<twylight> my website is hosted on another site
<twylight> but I have a domiain name
<stdin> holyguyver: not high, that "error" basically does nothing. it's more a warning than an error
<twylight> this is all irrelevant
<holyguyver> what is it warning me of?
<twylight> I have shell access to that server
<twylight> and FTP access to my website's directory
<twylight> so I put the source code in my website's directory
<twylight> compile it there
<stdin> twylight: if it was hosted on your system you could just apt-get it, so I already figured it was on another server
<twylight> and run it from here and see if it works
<twylight> this is just a test to see if I can run programs that are on that server
<holyguyver> !warning
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warning - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> trying with freeciv because I've been playing that game since 1.4.1
<twylight> right, starting to upload the source now
<holyguyver> stdin if it is morte of a warning, what is it warning me of?
<emilsedgh> anyone knows a good rts game in the form of AgeOfEmpires? thats the only thing that i really miss...
<twylight> uploadint 1455 files
<stdin> holyguyver: that you don't have a wacom tablet device connected
<holyguyver> emilsedgh: I know of one
<emilsedgh> holyguyver: really?! tell me...
<twylight> emil: you could buy transgaming cedega and play the actual age of empires
<twylight> holy: I'd also like to know of this game
<emilsedgh> twylight: no, i really dont want to run non-freesoftware, the wifi driver is enough :)
<stdin> there is stratagus (package stratagus-gl)  it's like WarCraft II
<holyguyver> Well a friend of mine gave me the link to it & I d/led it, but I can't remember the link & I can only somewhat remember the name & it is multiplatform & I have the windows version on that computer of mine, so I can't tell you saidly, but it's name was something like Wasnoth or something like that.
<twylight> battle for wesnoth
<twylight> that's turn based
<emilsedgh> no, Wesnoth is not RTS, thats Turn-Based :( I know a few RTS games but none of them is really good
<twylight> and not really like AOE at all
<twylight> your best bet would be to invest in cedega
<twylight> it's an emulator for windows ( kind of ) that allows the use of windows games
<twylight> I'm not 100% sure how it works
<twylight> but I know it works
<holyguyver> why not use WINE?
<jussi01> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jussi01> wine is not bad either
<emilsedgh> twylight: I think wine can run AOE, but i want to use a Free Game
<jussi01> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<twylight> wine isn't that reliable
<jussi01> twylight: how so?
<twylight> emil: go to sourceforge, look in real time strategy games, hopefully find something you like that's in alpha or beta stage
<twylight> jussi: it can be unstable and not fully supportive of some windows applications
* jussi01 uses wine/crossover every day and it is very reliable
<holyguyver> only if you configure it badly
<twylight> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> twylight: I understand it doenst support some stuff, but unstable??
<twylight> some applications I have run using it have crashed for no reason
<jussi01> http://www.codeweavers.com/
<twylight> *cough alpha centauri*
<holyguyver> from my understanding if configured currectly it is very styable & can support lots of stuff.
<jussi01> holyguyver: thats correct
<twylight> well I must be doing something wrong
<jussi01> twylight: sounds that way. however you are right, to a point. cedega supports more games
<twylight> but it costs money
<jussi01> twylight: the outlay is minimal, and it saves a lot of time and hassle
<twylight> and I switched to linux because of it's functionality and the wide availibility of free software to do what I want
<holyguyver> & wine is one of thos freesoftware that can do what you want :p
<twylight> at any rate, emil, your best bet is to troll sourceforge for something meeting your requirements
<twylight> maybe you'll find something, maybe you won't
<twylight> but it's almost certainly where you'll find something if it's there
<twylight> wow that was redundant
* twylight smacks her head
<holyguyver> well stdin so far I have been on a long time & nothing has slowed down so I am hoping it worked :D
<emilsedgh> twylight: i did
<emilsedgh> twylight: the best one i found is glob2, which is really fun, but im tired of playing it
<twylight> not much more I can say
<holyguyver> twylight you are female?
<twylight> I am indeed
<emilsedgh> holyguyver: and please say 'emilsedgh' to highlit me, use Tab for autocompletion :)
<holyguyver> amazing a female linux user I am impressed :)
<twylight> however I refuse to show pictures of myself or divulge information regarding my location
<zeicron> Hello.
<holyguyver> I wasn't asking :p
<zeicron> How's everybody doing tonight?
<twylight> not bad, you?
<holyguyver> I was simply saying I am impressed to know of a woman that uses linux :p
<zeicron> Err, not too good, actually.
<zeicron> my x1950pro is giving me a hard time.
<zeicron> Can't find the right drivers.
<stdin> holyguyver: many women do, infact one of the core devs is a female
* stdin notes he's not a female before he's asked
<LordBacon> of course not, you're on irc
* jussi01 calls hobbsee!! :P
<holyguyver> That is fantastic news stdin :)
<twylight> ok
<twylight> what's the shell command to unzip a .gz file?
<LordBacon> gunzip file
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> I've been kde spoiled
* LordBacon sleeps
<stdin> twylight: depends, .gz is "gunzip file", tar.gz is "tar xzf file"
<twylight> tar.gz
<stdin> then tar is what you want
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> :)
<holyguyver> It is just I love to hear of girls who use FLOSS because some women I know are too stupid to stop using propiatary software *Cough girlfriend refuses to use firefox in favor of IE Cough*
<zeicron> How can I enable "restricted" Repository?
<stdin> zeicron: KMenu > System > Adept Manager    File -> Manage Repositories
<zeicron> Thank you.
<holyguyver> I have installed fx on her PC 3 times, & the second I leave she uninstalls it
<JimmyDee> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<twylight> it's because micro$oft has tricked the common user into thinking anything but proprietary software is bad for their computers
<stdin> offtopic chat  #kubuntu-offtopic
<zeicron> Urgh
<zeicron> I wish there was some sort of "remote assistance".
<zeicron> I'm having a really hard time installing my video card drivers :(
<twylight> isn't there a remote desktop feature of kubuntu?
<JimmyDee> zeicron what kinda card you have?
<holyguyver> yes there is
<twylight> Krdc
<zeicron> x1950pro is what i have.
<zeicron> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Enable_.22restricted.22_Repository
<twylight> !krdc
<zeicron> Is what I should be following.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> O.o
<zeicron> although I'm lost
<JimmyDee> ati..tryed envy?
<holyguyver> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> twylight: you have looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<JimmyDee> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<stdin> !envy | don't use it
<ubotu> don't use it: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<JimmyDee> well crud
<JimmyDee> worked for me
<zeicron> You've lost me there.
<twylight> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<zeicron> !i hate life :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i hate life :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> actually
<stdin> !works for me | JimmyDee
<ubotu> JimmyDee: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<JimmyDee> I defer to stdin
<zeicron> I have no idea what I'm doing :(
<twylight> I wonder how many interesting things ubotu says
<twylight> like !sex what does that do
<stdin> see http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi and find out
<stdin> bot abuse get's you a kick, so be warned :)
<berkes> has anyone got a good way to open a vnc server on an *existing* kde session, over ssh/cli?
<holyguyver> sex does nothing ubotu doesn't know about sex
<zeicron> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<berkes> I mean: kde has this fancy wizard, but I cannot access that over KIO, or with the commandline
<stdin> !info x11vnc
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (feisty), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<wayne_1978> Hi folks, is anyone here haveing some time to help a noob with KDE?
<holyguyver> however love comes up with something interesting
<holyguyver> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<twylight> haha
<zeicron> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<berkes> stdin: thanks a lot. I am running tightvnc, guess switching is the way to go.
<twylight> or your nearest mental health institute, that's great
<twylight> !penguins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penguins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeicron> !linus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeicron> :O
<wayne_1978> ok
<twylight> someone needs to add a comment about penguins to ubotu right away XD
<stdin> twylight, zeicron: stop the botabuse, /msg ubotu something        instead of spamming the channel
<twylight> right, sorry
<wayne_1978> so I'm right that nobody's here able helping someone with a small KDE problem
<stdin> wayne_1978: helps if you actually ask the question you want to ask
<holyguyver> he knows what tx is though twylight
<holyguyver> tux
<holyguyver> I meant tux
<zeicron> Could somebody please help me out with a Wiki tutorial. It would only take a few minutes.
<twylight> wayne_1978: we can't answer a question that hasn't been asked
<holyguyver> twylight, did you ask ubotu in privet about tux?
<twylight> yep
<zeicron> Oh well, I guess I'm going to the ubuntu channel for some help. Have a good night.
<wayne__1978> if I type 'firefox' in the console it runs...
<twylight> right
<holyguyver> see it knows tux, knows linux, doesn't know Linus nor Pienguns
<twylight> holyguyver: it needs to be updated
<twylight> wayne__1978: please continue
<stdin> zeicron: same advice to you, helps if you ask the question rather than asking to ask
<wayne__1978> twylight: ok - and when I use the KDE editor I can't link firefox with an icon 'cause my firefox runs in /home...
<twylight> how did you install firefox?
<wayne__1978> twylight: I didn't install firefox. I just unpacked it to /home/Programme because I want to use the update function as user. There wasn't aprevious verison o firefox installed as root.
<twylight> ok
<twylight> do you have root access?
<wayne__1978> if I want, yes
<twylight> open up a terminal window
<twylight> sudo apt-get install firefox
<twylight> that should install it to /usr
<Smorg> hi all
<Smorg> So... I'm trying to install the game Diablo II on wine.
<Smorg> And I broke one of the disks :/
<Smorg> but have the images
<Smorg> but they are in mdf format because i made them using alcohol
<Smorg> mount them like iso images?
<twylight> yeah, usr/share/firefox
<holyguyver> twylight asking ubotu about IE came up with a slightly funny phrase :p
<twylight> that's where it should install to
<twylight> holyguyver: lol
<stdin> Smorg: you have to convert them to ISO format before you can use them
<Smorg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Smorg> hrm
<stdin> !iso | Smorg
<ubotu> Smorg: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Smorg> idk if alcohol can do that
<twylight> ugh
<twylight> there has to be a better way to do this
<twylight> I just got a "could not guess which client to use" error while trying to compile freeciv remotely
<twylight> however all the libraries are there
<hueterdesgrals_1> wayne__1978 is now hueterdesgrals_1978
<stdin> !info mdf2iso | Smorg, use this
<ubotu> smorg, use this: mdf2iso: A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Smorg> aah awesome thanks!
<hueterdesgrals_1> @twylight: I'm back :-)
<twylight> ok
<twylight> open a terminal window
<hueterdesgrals_1> is open
<twylight> sudo apt-get install firefox
<twylight> that should install it to /usr/share/firefox
<twylight> or you could just use adept
<hueterdesgrals_1> hmm, but this means getting an older version, don't it? Can I easily update that firefox version?
<twylight> do you really need the absolute latest version?
<hueterdesgrals_1> yes, beacause of some xpis
<hueterdesgrals_1> my firefox runs at the momen; I only cnan't ceate al link
<twylight> doesn't firefox have an auto updater
<holyguyver> Hey twylight ask ubotu "How are you ubotu?" :p
<stdin> hueterdesgrals_1: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  ?
<twylight> haha
<JimmyDee_> stdin, is it inexorably fubar if you ran envy or the ati manual install, it seems to forget the driver and default to mesa
<twylight> this freeciv compile is aggravating me
<twylight> it's refusing to work
<holyguyver> also asking ubotu "thanks" also is interesting :p
<twylight> there must be a better way to do this
<stdin> JimmyDee_: if you installed from envy or from the ati site then you need to reinstall it for every kernel and Xorg update, that's why ubuntu provide packages
<JimmyDee_> ok youre right there, what of it forgetting the ati driver and defaulting to mesa?
<holyguyver> Twylight I found out ubotu's resonce to "Thanks" when it really gave me good info, so I told it thanks :p
<stdin> JimmyDee_: I can't say, I've never used ati
<twylight> haha
<logixoul> Hey. Is there something special I need to do to get DrKonqi backtraces without a 15sec delay?
<twylight> !useradd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about useradd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> damn
<stdin> !man | twylight
<ubotu> twylight: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<twylight> there has to be a better way
<twylight> I used man -k useradd
<twylight> it doesn't give any useful info
<stdin> helps if you take off the -k
<holyguyver> Hey Jucato , remember me? :D
<twylight> thanks
<Jucato> holyguyver: um... considering how I'm feeling today, um.. nope... sorry..
<holyguyver> O alright :p
<holyguyver> sorry
<Jucato> nah sorry
* Jucato is still barely conscious
<twylight> my laptop keyboard doesn't have an "end" key
<holyguyver> what happened today Jucato?
<Jucato> feeling sick
<stdin> my laptop keyboard doesn't have an "any" key, been bugging me for years :p
<twylight> oh but ctrl+z works
<logixoul> twylight: did you look next to scroll lock? :)
<Smorg> heh can't do it
<Jucato> twylight: it should have one, but usually you have to press another key to make it behave like End
<Smorg> sudo mount -o loop /media/sda1/Documents and Settings/Smorg/My Documents/Files/Disk Images/Diablo II/INSTALL.iso /mnt/install
<twylight> scroll lock is also my f12 key
<Smorg> right?
<twylight> we just had a power failure
<twylight> again
<logixoul> Smorg: you need to escape spaces with \
<stdin> Smorg: you mat want to put those paths in quotes
<logixoul> ...or that, yes
<holyguyver> Jucato Well I am the idiot who was in here about 5 days ago with a linux PC with an error that made it run very slow.
<Smorg> after space you need backslash?
<twylight> ugh
<Jucato> Smorg: before\ like\ this
<Smorg> aah ok
<twylight> we always get power failures at this time of night
<Jucato> "or just do these"
<Jucato> holyguyver: oh... were you able to find a fix?
<holyguyver> with the power failers comment twylight I was about to ask "wow, where do you live?" but then I remembered that you said you wouldn't tell that :-p
<Smorg> you must specify the filesystem type?
<spark_> heyho evryone
<twylight> I'll tell you this much
<Smorg> image is on ntfs
<twylight> ontario is crap for power grid stability
<Jucato> Smorg: no, because the type is the cd image (ISO)
<logixoul> Guys, are there supposed to be -debug counterparts to all packages? Because ktorrent doesn't have one...
<Jucato> logixoul: I don't think all have -dbg ones
<Smorg> so use -t iso
<holyguyver> Jucato I am not sure stdin just helped me fix one error, he doesn't think that error being fixed should have fixed it, but so far I haven't had any problems sance then :D
<twylight> and if you run a traceroute on my machine I will be quite irate
<logixoul> Jucato: oh, ok thanks. I'll build then
<stdin> Smorg: don't think you have to, only when it doesn't recognise it (and it's  -t iso9660)
<Jucato> holyguyver: glad to hear
* Jucato now knows that the world can continue existing without him
<logixoul> heheh
<Smorg> agh, ok maybe i messed up the conversion. we'll try again
<Smorg> according to some sites mount can recognise mdf
<Smorg> tried that too
<logixoul> Ok how about "developer changelogs" in adept? People tend not to fill those, eh?
<Smorg> ex: http://lindesk.com/2007/05/how-to-mount-isomdf-images-in-linux/
<logixoul> hmm, but `aptitude changelog ktorrent` shows stuff
<logixoul> so adept is the one broken :)
<spark_> hey guys. is there any way to combine my ntfs partition with my ext3 partition, so i got ONE big ext 3 partition?
<Jucato> logixoul: it just fetches the changelogs online
<stdin> Smorg: that would only work is the mdf was really an iso, most aren't. it uses some proprietary compression
<logixoul> Jucato: but in adept the changelog field is empty, is that normal?
<Jucato> that I don't know... but I think there were bugs about that
<logixoul> k, thanks
<logixoul> spark_: Yep. First, put the data from NTFS somewhere safe (e.g. the ext3 partition, if you have enough space there). Then boot into Kubuntu Live and use Qtparted to delete the ntfs partition and enlarge the ext3 partition (may prove a bit tricky)
<twylight> ugh
<twylight> I need to compile freeciv
<twylight> then tarball it
<spark_> so i can't use gparted(works under kde too) to expand my booted partition? :(
<twylight> then uncompress it
<logixoul> spark_: sure you can...
<stdin> spark_: you can't work on any partition that's in use (or any partition on a disk that's in use)
<tn> hi
<tn> do someone know how to change usb keys mounting options ?
<spark_> ok thx guys. so i have to use a live cd... ;)
<logixoul> stdin: that second part is false I think. I'm pretty sure I've erased hda2 while hda1 was mounted on /
<spark_> cya
<tn> without modifying fstab, of course :)
<stdin> logixoul: that's formatting, not partitioning (which I was on about)
<logixoul> stdin: oh, so what exactly is partitioning? *Creating* partitions?
<stdin> logixoul: creating, removing or resizing
<stdin> anything that needs to modify the MBR
<stdin> erm, MBT actually, not MBR
<stdin> I think... :p
<stdin> the partition table thing
<logixoul> Ahaa, I see.
<tn> I have some usb keys with vfat on them. I'd like them to be mounted 664 but not 775.
<holyguyver> I can't get mplayer to produce the sounds to my soundcard/speak, what is wrong?
<aantipop> the gimp cant save something as .pdf. whats the best way to create a pdf of my collage with low quality loss ?
<Smorg> OMG!
<Smorg> it worked!
<Smorg> <3 kubuntu
<logixoul> aantipop: open it in gwenview and print as pdf
<logixoul> ...maybe
<aantipop> and save from gimp as ?
<logixoul> png
<Chousuke> something lossless
<aantipop> like ?
<Chousuke> yeah. like png
<logixoul> png
<Chousuke> but make sure it's lossless
<aantipop> i have no clue about image formats and their quality ;)
<Chousuke> AFAIK png can be both lossy and lossless, but I'm not sure :/
<holyguyver> Does anyone know hot I may get MPlayer to prodice sound?
<Smorg> They said I couldn't install games at school in class.
<logixoul> aantipop: png is cool and standard but can't animate, gif has few colors but can animate, jpeg makes tiny files but they only look when they're photos. that's all you need to know :)
<Smorg> so i'm bringing qemu
<logixoul> s/look/look good/
<Smorg> so i'm not... "installing" anything
<Smorg> hehe
<logixoul> heh
<aantipop> logixoul: thanks for that little introduction :)
<holyguyver> does anyone here use mplayer?
<logixoul> holyguyver: yeah, I use it for videos embedded in Konq
<logixoul> via kmplayer
<holyguyver> well I need a little help with an mplayer problem I am having
<holyguyver> mplayer for me un kubuntu for some reasion is up, is playing the song, but is not sending any sound to my soundcard...?
<logixoul> check your volume -- on the speakers and in the mixer
<holyguyver> I already did, my mixer is fine, all other sound apps are fine
<holyguyver> my speakers are fine
<logixoul> you could try xine
<holyguyver> what is xine?
<logixoul> the same as mplayer, but separate
<twylight> has anyone else noticed an extremely high download/upload speed on kubuntu?
<holyguyver> no no no that is not what I mean
<holyguyver> I have other apps that can do that, but I am wondering why mplayer is messing up?
<logixoul> twylight: nope...
<twylight> because I always get speeds of like 1mbps
<logixoul> holyguyver: dunno ask in #mplayer
<twylight> whereas on my desktop windows machine on the same connection I get 25kbps
<twylight> does windows cap download speeds?
<logixoul> twylight: no
<twylight> strange
<jmdwyer> hey stdin
<twylight> I need another hundred cans of jolt
<twylight> I've got this bet with my friend
<twylight> who can stay up the longest
<twylight> currently I'm at 72 hours
<jmdwyer> is stdin still stding in?
<stdin> jmdwyer: I'm only just about here :)
<twylight> he hasn't said anything for a while
<twylight> I stand corrected
<jmdwyer> you sir, gave me the key to making compiz fusion work on my box
<twylight> right, trying the comile again
<stdin> did I now?
<jmdwyer> yes, you said "you have to reinstall the ati driver for every kernel..." well there aint no restricted drivers for the server kernel in amd64 land
<twylight> stdin: I keep getting a "error: could not guess which client to compile"
<twylight> what does that mean?
<jmdwyer> so I changed to low latency and wham wobbly windows
<stdin> jmdwyer: ahh, well ok then :p
<jmdwyer> its wow
<Smorg> ok so this instilation requires multiple disks and you have to swap them during the instilation. Where do i have to mount the new disk for wine to detect that it is there
<Smorg> just unmount the first one and remount the second?
<Smorg> and has to be in the same place?
<twylight> smorg: I would imagine so
<jmdwyer> what are you trying to wine?
<Smorg> diablo II
<stdin> twylight: I'm guessing (ie: I have no clue, but) it may need some configure option to choose what client it want to compile.  read the README and INSTALL files and look at "./configure --help"
<Smorg> 4 disks
<twylight> thanks
<Smorg> but I only have isos for em
<jmdwyer> my guess its gonna be ./configure --with-blahblah something
<jmdwyer> loop mount the iso's
<twylight> k
<jmdwyer> smorg
<Smorg> what does loop do?
<jmdwyer> makes iso's mount far as I know
<twylight> god I'm tired
<jmdwyer> something to the order of sudo mount -o loop myfilename.iso /media/cdrom0
<stdin> "loop" is incredibly complicated to explain, just know you need to "loop mount" any file you want to mount that isn't a device
<Smorg> gotcha
<twylight> if all else fails, read the readme (actually I should have done that first so sue me)
<jmdwyer> theres a space between the iso and the / there
* stdin sues twylight
<jmdwyer> I'm from cali, I might just do that
* Jucato sews stdin
<jmdwyer> I'mma sue stdin, he's got my desktop all wobbly and now I'll never get anything done lookin at the eyecandy
<logixoul> heh
* stdin counter sews (yes I spelt it differently this time) Jucato
* logixoul sews Jucato and stdin together, mwahaha
<twylight> well I figured out the problem
<Jucato> :)
<twylight> the server doesn't have a window system
<twylight> that's why it's not compiling
<Smorg> works just to mount to the same /mnt place
<Smorg> under the proper disk name
<twylight> it's saying to me "there's no window system to create a client for"
<Smorg> so long as it matches what the name of the disk should match i guess
<twylight> which means I must install nethack instead
<stdin> you know, #winehq is a goof place to ask questions about wine, just fyi
* twylight baps herself for not trying nethack in the first place
<Smorg> o yea?
<Smorg> thx
<stdin> s/goof/good/
<Smorg> haha nice... theres a channel for everything!
<Smorg> sorry kids like me who don't rtfm come to bother ;)
<twylight> how do I uncompress a .tgz file?
<logixoul> twylight: rightclickextract
<twylight> command line interface
<twylight> that's all I've got access to
<logixoul> tar xvzf somefile.tgz
<logixoul> or something
<twylight> thanks
<twylight> using filezilla to upload the files because I'm lazy
<twylight> and PuTTY to connect to the shell that I'm running my programs on
<stdin> you know konqueror does FTP
<stdin> and konsole does ssh
<twylight> I reject your reality and substitute my own
<twylight> :P
<stdin> well, I reject your rejections
<twylight> well I divide your rejection of my rejections by zero
<logixoul> :)
<Smorg> uhoh... it froze
<Chousuke> I raise a hardware exception
<jimmacdonald> hmmm Stdin=$reject|0 >> /dev/null
<Smorg> oh gosh, its really frozen, can't even force it closed
<jimmacdonald> looks like Perl gone bad to me...
<stdin> why would you use >> for /dev/null ?
<twylight> well I just broke the KDE menu bar somehow
<jussi01> !kicker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicker - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> gah
<jimmacdonald> stdin: because I am the programmer.... and I CAN! Muhhahahahahaahhahaaha!
<Smorg> oh good, answer in their faqs ^^
<stdin> jimmacdonald: it's not like you can overwrite /dev/null  (and perl doesn't count as a programming language :P )
<jimmacdonald> neither does shell scripting..... but tell that to someone who can't read a shell script.
<twylight> how do I re-add the home folder icon to my kde menu bar
<twylight> nvm I got it
<jimmacdonald> stdin: and sometime I wish I could overwrite /dev/null
<stdin> with?
<logixoul> overwrite /dev/null? Doesn't that make you the conqueror of death? :)
<idefix> is kubuntu better and easier than ubuntu?
<logixoul> yeah
<idefix> in what way
<idefix> ?
<stdin> because it has KDE, and KDE rules
<jimmacdonald> idefix that depends on what kind of UI your looking for....
<idefix> right now I use ubuntu
<jimmacdonald> I use both... ubuntu on my desktop  and Kubuntu on my laptop...
<jimmacdonald> I like them both...
<jimmacdonald> though they both have their strengths and weaknesses.
<idefix> for desktops ubuntu is better then?
<logixoul> KDE has more options and better technology, as well as a vibrant community that listens to users. GNOME is cleaner.
<jimmacdonald> stdin: /dev/+1?
<jimmacdonald> idefix: not nessesarily... it's just how I installed them.
<idefix> can you switch easily between them if you have dapper?
<logixoul> yes
<jimmacdonald> it seems to me that Ubuntu is a little more polished as far as application integration...
<jimmacdonald> whereas Kubuntu seems to have more software loaded by default.
<stdin> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<logixoul> idefix: also, the next generation of KDE, version 4, will blow everything else out of the water. Coming to you in December.
<stdin> ^ (maybe)
<jimmacdonald> or possibly next summer.
<logixoul> possibly but not really likely
<idefix> ok, but first I need to upgrade to dapper
<jimmacdonald> idefix: I also have both GUI's loaded on my lappy.
<idefix> ok
<idefix> after I upgrade I can just download KDE to it
<jimmacdonald> Upgrade to dapper? why aren't you running Fiesty?
<idefix> because the ubuntu developers tell me you can only upgrade small steps at a time
<stdin> if you want to install KDE from Ubuntu run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<stdin> so you're running breezy ?//
<jimmacdonald> idefix: ahh.
<jimmacdonald> wow... you are in for a treat.
<jimmacdonald> life gets much better after dapper.
<idefix> what if I want to get fiesty right away?
<idefix> what'll go wrong?
<stdin> in a word, yes
<idefix> no support!
<jimmacdonald> I would reccomend a complete reload to do that...
<jimmacdonald> dependencies and all that.
<idefix> !dependencies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dependencies - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<idefix> what depends on what?
<stdin> plus the change from init to upstart, then the rename of xserver-xorg-driver-* to xserver-xorg-video-*
<idefix> is upgrading to dapper easy? why do you need to backup entire harddisks?
<jimmacdonald> idefix: that we as users can't tell you... but if there were changes to breezy in dapper for an app and then that app got changed again in edgy and then again in fiesty... well you can see the light at the end of the tunnel and it's not good.
<stdin> backup is just always a good idea, even when not upgrading
<idefix> aren't the apps supposed to be forward compatible?
<jimmacdonald> sysadmin step #1. backup, always and often.
<jimmacdonald> yes but you never know.
<jimmacdonald> sysadmin step #2. if you don't think you need to backup, do it anyway.
<idefix> there's like an updatingiteration process going on in all of ubuntu?
<jimmacdonald> sysadmin step #3. if it breaks see #1 if #1 wasn't completed... see HR for your final check.
<idefix> !HR
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<jimmacdonald> Human Resources.
<idefix> the OS upgrades, the programs update.. everything becomes newer.. so if I want to upgrade from ancient OS to stateoftheart OS just do it and get all software you need and you are fine! why do I have to upgrade in three or four steps?
<jimmacdonald> data?
<jimmacdonald> on the machine?
<idefix> if I skip two ubuntu versions data is lost?
<jimmacdonald> no what I am saying is if there is data on the machine back it up wipe the disk and start over with the new version.
<idefix> I don't have a burner on my machine
<jimmacdonald> part of the problem you have, is that before Fiesty there was no functionality to do a distribution upgrade.
<idefix> so after fiesty the updating is automated? a new version is uploaded and installed on your machine automatically?
<jimmacdonald> if you have no burner then you can't remove the data.....then I would fall back to with Ubuntu told you... upgrade... one step at a time... checking along the way... making sure it keeps working along the way.
<jimmacdonald> not automated but much simpler... when gutsy comes out in Oct or there abouts... we will get an alert in our update software that a new distro is avail and a prompt to download the changes.
<logixoul> nice
<jimmacdonald> logixoul: didn't you get a similar upgrade notice for Fiesty
<jimmacdonald> !dist upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<logixoul> jimmacdonald: I was using SUSE before Feisty
<jimmacdonald> sorry it was first issued in Dapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<jimmacdonald> !distupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmacdonald> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<logixoul> bah, I install new distros on a clean partition and move over the data by hand. At least I know what's going on then.
<jimmacdonald> I upgraded the machine I am on with distupgrade and it worked just fine... matter fact it even fixed most of th problems I was having (and probably created myself)
<jimmacdonald> logixoul: that may not be for everyone... depending on Linux Literacy.
<logixoul> yeah, I know.
* jimmacdonald honestly can't wait for the day you don't NEED a command prompt in Linux.
<logixoul> It's called Mac OS X!
* logixoul ducks
<Lynoure> When I do adept_manager --version-upgrade, does it somehow use update-manager though I don't have that package installed?
<Lynoure> (sounds like a silly question, I know, but someone in Launchpad set my adept_manager bug to be update-manager bug)
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: I am honestly not sure... I know that Adept is a GUI for the apt software... it's possible it bypasses update_manager and goes straight to apt to get the packages though I am honestly not sure.
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: yes, but then that would be apt, not update-manager...
<jimmacdonald> it could e that update-manager also uses apt.
<jimmacdonald> I know for instance that clicking on the "fetch updates" button in Adept and running sudo apt-get update from the cmdline are exactly the same thing.
<magisu> does any one know how to replace KDE qt-config font substitution engine by default X-windows fontconfig engine?
<magisu> thanks
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: yes... but apt is not same thing as update-manager (which is a gnome thing)
<jimmacdonald> are you sure?
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: yes. see  apt-cache show apt    vs   apt-cache show update-manager
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: I know for sure that they are not the same thing and that latter is not installed on the system in question
<twylight> kde crashed, then everything broke
<twylight> I fixed it
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: what I am saying is that Update_manager is a GUI front end for apt...
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: yes. But are you also saying that because adept_manager is also an front end for apt, adept_manager bugs are therefore update-manager bugs?
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: If you are, I'd like to hear the reasoning for that, because in that case there is something I'm not getting at all...
<Juno> Can I update to Gutsy without downloading and making a new cd?
<Jucato> from Feisty? yes
<logixoul> I think you will be able to once Gutsy is released.
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: not nessessarily... different coders, different window managers, same back end... and some of the back end functions have been "tweeked" in the gui...
<Jucato> but wait for the release
<Lynoure> Juno: you can try adept_manage --version-upgrade   but that's the very thing that crashed for me
<Jucato> Lynoure: perhaps you could ask Riddell about that upgrade tool
* Jucato has only tested it once, from edgy to feisty
<Juno> When is the official release date?
<Juno> I've heard 0ct 2007
<Lynoure> Jucato: I'm not sure what to ask anymore as I'm all blabbergasted about it supposedly now being update-manager bug :/
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: I just asked that very question over in #ubuntu and the answer was yes. Update_manager is infact a gui for apt.
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: I never had doubts about that part
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: what happened?
<Jucato> Lynoure: well you can ask him about whatever you were asking about earlier :)
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/144188
<Jucato> for example if it requires update manager to be installed?
<Lynoure> Jucato: no, there is no dependency
<logixoul> How do I open a TCP port?
<logixoul> "Incoming TCP Listen Port"
<Lynoure> Jucato: if he is not here, or active, I feel hesitant bothering him. I think I have met him once, but I don't really know the guy
<Jucato> Lynoure: iirc you went into #kubuntu-devel last time, and Hobbsee tried to help you right?
<Jucato> Lynoure: I'm quite sure that devs will be interested to know about bugs. But why did Launchpad put update-manager as the affected package?
<Lynoure> Jucato: Someone called Marco Maini did
<Lynoure> Jucato: I assume he is a devel, too?
<Jucato> if he has powers to change bug details, yes :)
<otzku> Hello. I have a question, how does the "translate this application" button work?
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: I am not sure why you would run anything as "sudo kdesu" I would imagine that if you ran it just as sudo it would work. I think the difference between sudo and kdesu is that sudo is specifically root previledged whereas kdesu is simply an elevated user state.
<Jucato> Lynoure: you're upgrading from Feisty to Gutsy or Edgy to Feisty?
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: it did not...
<logixoul> otzku: https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<otzku> logixoul: Thank you.
<Lynoure> Jucato: to Gutsy, but I'm not currently at that system.
<logixoul> otzku: np
<Jucato> ok
<jimmacdonald> Lynoure: according to your bug report you tried to run it as kdesu and it failed but then you tried to run it as sudo kdesu and it worked.... I suspect that was because you used sudo and it gave you root permissions whereas running as kdesu did not.
<Lynoure> Jucato: just don't want the bug to be burried in gnome bugs before anyone even tries it...
* Jucato wonders what's the difference between https://translations.launchpad.net/ and https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<twylight> well I've proven that I can't remotely run apps that I installed
<Jucato> Lynoure: <Jucato> does the adept upgrade tool depend on update-manager?
<Jucato> Lynoure: <Riddell> Jucato: no, but it comes from the same source package
<logixoul> Jucato: the former is the actual Rosetta thing, while the latter is the project for Rosetta development
<Lynoure> jimmacdonald: sudo would not have worked at all without copying the .Xauthority over... cannot be the way it needs to work for mainstream people
<otzku> Another question, what do i need to set up in order to remotely log into my other ubuntu box?
<Jucato> logixoul: so in that case... translations.launchpad.net is the right URL?
<logixoul> Jucato: yes
* Jucato points otzku to that fact ^^^
<jimmacdonald> Jucato: so what he is saying is that update_manager (for Gnome) and adept(for KDE) are the same source code tweaked for each window manager?
* otzku runs there.
<Jucato> jimmacdonald: um. not exactly correct... but close
<Jucato> a single source (code) package can have multiple binary packages (.deb)
<jimmacdonald> Jucato: please enlighten this young padawan.
<Jucato> um. I'm running w/ a slight fever today so....
<fork> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=1422950
<otzku> I feel like I could spam someone with questions atm. But ill stick with trusty google.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> Lynoure: perhaps update-manager-core is installed? (you can just check later)
<Lynoure> Jucato: I will, when I'm home...
<Lynoure> Jucato: but I think making it update-manager bug drops the chance of a kubuntu user verifying that bug to 0
<jimmacdonald> Jucato: so your just going to let me sit here and be stupid?  :)
<Jucato> perhaps you didn't see what I mentioned earlier?
<Jucato> (for both Lynoure and jimmacdonald)
<jimmacdonald> I did... I am just teasing you.
<Lynoure> Jucato: I saw all you wrote, just do not know what you mean now...
<holyguyver> when koqu tells me access denied in a sertion section, what do I do to tell korqu to let me in?
<Lynoure> Jucato: did you test adept_manager --version-upgrade yourself? Or know someone who did?  I haven't been able to find anyone not taking the apt-get dist-upgrade route (which is not what will be officially recommended, if I understood right...)
<Jucato> jimmacdonald: think of it this way. there are a group of packages or apps that each have individual binary packages (.deb packages), but in reality are all part of one big source code group. During the building of packages, the building tool compiles the single source code package into the multiple, separate binary packages
<emilsedgh> holyguyver: kdesu konqueror run it
<Jucato> Lynoure: I can't. I'm already on gutsy
<holyguyver> emilsedgh how do I do that?
<emilsedgh> holyguyver: Kmenu->Run Command
<holyguyver> thanks
<Jucato> holyguyver: Alt+F2, "kdesu konqueror"
<Jucato> runs Konqueror with sudo privileges
<Jucato> Lynoure: update-manager (the GNOME app) has the same source code package as update-manager-core (which isn't exclusively GNOME)
<Jucato> Launchpad tracks bugs based on source packages it seems
<Jucato> if there isn't anything else...
* Jucato goes to recuperate
<jimmacdonald> Jucato: thanks for the education... hope you feel better ...
<holyguyver> Worked Thanks :D
<Jucato> thanks
<Lynoure> Jucato: yes, I got that... Just sad no one will test it now, if the devs will not.
<Jucato> jimmacdonald: just a concrete example before I go. kmail, korganizer, kontact, akregator, etc. all have separate binary packages which you install individually. but they are all part of the single kdepim (KDE PIM applications) source package
<Lynoure> (because average kubuntu user will not go to update-manager bugs to see it, and if it turns out to be about kdesu permissions, it will be misdiagnosed completely)
<Jucato> jimmacdonald: you can test this by doing "apt-get source kmail" to download the source package for kmail.you'll see that it downloads kdepim
<Jucato> Lynoure: how did you nkow that devs will not test it?
<Jucato> know*
<Lynoure> Jucato: "if the devs will not"
<Jucato> also, perhaps the the bug *is* in the update-manager source code
<Jucato> so the appropriate devs who work on update-manager will know it because it has been assigned to the correct source package
<Jucato> Lynoure: btw, were you able to get a proper backtrace to upload to the bug report?
<Lynoure> Jucato: there is just the strace, so far...
<Jucato> I think they prefer backtraces over straces for crashes
<jimmacdonald> Jucato: gotcha... thanks
<Lynoure> Jucato: I'll can try to submit it if anyone wants it... they come much less naturally to me.
* solid_liq is away: I'm busy, leave me the fsck alone!
<Jucato> !away > solid_liq
<Jucato> !language > solid_liq
<holyguyver> Alright, next quesation, how do I make it so that I always have permissions?
<martijn81> is compizfusion also available for feisty?
<logixoul> holyguyver: add your user to the root group
<jussi01> !compiz | martijn81
<ubotu> martijn81: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Jucato> martijn81: no. feisty has the same compiz/beryl separation
<Jucato> holyguyver: that really depends on what you're trying to have permissions for
<Jucato> some things in the filesystem are not meant to be modified by regular user accounts
<holyguyver> I am the owner of this computer, & I just simply don't want it to be able to tell me no
<martijn81> thanks
<Smorg> mount: could not find any free loop device
<Jucato> holyguyver: you may be the owner of that computer, but do you know everything about how it works that you can confidently rename, move, delete or edit any file or folder?
<Smorg> after umounting everything... still happens though
<logixoul> Jucato: if he doesn't know what will happen, then he won't do it, and there will be no problems
<holyguyver> that is not what I am trying to do Jucato, I just simply don't want to ask permission every time I want to install an MPlayer skin
<Jucato> holyguyver: that said, you can still gain temporary access to almost anything using sudo or kdesu. but just because you can. doesn't mean you should right?
<stdin> Smorg: try "sudo losetup -d /dev/loop0"
<stdin> holyguyver: then install it in your home directory
<Jucato> logixoul: not if he becomes part of the root group or whatever
<holyguyver> it only finds them in the usr/share/mplayer/skins directory
<Jucato> holyguyver: you don't need to do that in places where you don't have access
<stdin> holyguyver: it looks in ~/.mplayer/skins/ too
<Jucato> it will find them in your home directory too
<Jucato> *if* it has something in them in the first place
<logixoul> Jucato: becoming part of the root group will mean he _can_ do anything, not that he _will_ do it ;) we're assuming he's not an idiot
<wers> Jucato, I'm now using QtCurve.. I don't know if it is heavier than plastik but it sure is more aesthetically pleasing and is lighter than Polyester.... hehe
<stdin> logixoul: non idiots make mistakes
<Jucato> logixoul: I'm not assuming that he is. but I'm assuming that not everyone (not even me) doesn't/can't make mistakes
<holyguyver> I sure you guys I have been using computers since 1985, if I do not know what it is or does, I am not screwing with it
* Jucato was only 2 years old that time
* logixoul was -5 :D
<Jucato> wers: you can make KDE and GNOME/GTK apps both use QtCurve to give the **illusion** of similarity
<logixoul> (you can do the same, albeit with a few quirks, with any KDE widgetstyle, via gtk-qt-engine)
<Jucato> but QtCurve has a native GTK engine
<wers> uhmmm.. is the QtCurve for Gtk  2 just the same as choosing my kde style for Gtk apps?
<logixoul> Jucato: yep
<wers> yep. that's what I'm talking about
<wers> are they just the same?
<Smorg> works ty :-)
<Jucato> wers: install gtk2-engines-qtcurve, then go to System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles and Fonts
<Jucato> instead of Use KDE style, select QtCurve from the drop down list
<Jucato> <wers> uhmmm.. is the QtCurve for Gtk  2 just the same as choosing my kde style for Gtk apps? <--- no
<wers> ok thanks
<logixoul> one wonders how the qtcurve guy has the nerves to maintain the theme twice :)
<logixoul> or thrice, with kde4
<Jucato> s/nerves/heroism/
<logixoul> hehe.
<stdin> and the time
<Jucato> heroes *make* time
<Jucato> that's why I don't have time to be here right now
* Jucato thinks fever gone down now...
<wers> what is the app for gnome styles again?
<wers> gnome-style-chooser?
<galea> quick question; generally does konversation allow dcc transfer, do i hv to set it up, or should i use something else?
<Jucato> wers: install gtk2-engines-qtcurve, then go to System Settings -> Appearance -> GTK Styles and Fonts
<Jucato> galea: it allows it by default. but I think it depends on which port you connected to in the server
<pluyo> hi
<stdin> galea: it does allow them, if you're behind a router/firewall you'll have to set it to use static port numbers and forward/open those ports
<galea> no, directly connected from modem..no router/firewall (unless kb has one bujilt in)
<stdin> galea: well it does, but it does nothing by default. so you should just be able to use it
<Jucato> stdin: can't recall, but doesn't being on port 8001 block DCC's?
<Jucato> !exploit
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<stdin> Jucato: dcc should be a direct IP -> IP connection  (I think)
<galea> hmm using 6667
<stdin> DCC = Direct Client-to-Client
<galea> hmm ok just thought i would ask
<holyguyver> So now that it has been discused & the pros & cons mentioned, how do I add myself to the root group?
<Jucato> holyguyver: you are already in the "admin" group, which is the group that can use sudo
<holyguyver> but I don't want to have to bother with having to go to kdesu every time I want to enter a serton folder
<pluyo> when i try to install any nvidia-glx package the system tryes to install also the old version of the kernel and its accesories packages (linux-image-2.6.20-15-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386), how can i fix it?
<Jucato> holyguyver: you don't have to. you can enter/read any folder. what you can't do is modify them
<logixoul> holyguyver: you need to be in the root group as well, afaik
<holyguyver> well that is what I meant, modify one
<holyguyver> well since I installed this computer I am sure I know the root password :p
<Jucato> there is no root password (by default)
<holyguyver> well it is good to make a root password for sacurety reasions
<logixoul> it is?
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* Jucato backs out
<holyguyver> but I want !full
<holyguyver> !full
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about full - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> it's good to *not* have a root password for security reasons, and seeing as you seem to want to be root all the time I doubt you're thinking of security
* Jucato passes the buck to stdin
<holyguyver> you are indeed right stdin
<holyguyver> at least I am honost :p
<pluyo> perhaps my question seems silly but it'snt because i have another system with the nvidia-glx-new package installed and working without the old version of kernel installed
<holyguyver> by the way stdin you must have fixed my earlier problem because it is gone :D
<holyguyver> so here is what I really want, I want to be able to modify any thing on my computer that I want (doesn't mean I will) without having to do anything special. so whatever you want to call that, I wish to do that.
<stdin> then I suggest you look in system settings for the way to do that
<otzku> Anyone know how BIOS works? :)
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Use sudo. One of the reasons it's good to have a locked root account is if I wanted to break into your computer, I know you have a root account and I can try to brute force it. I can't brute force a locked root account.
<stdin> and think about if you really do want to, as one miss-click or wrong command and *poof* say goodbye to your system
<ardchoille> holyguyver: And I can't brute force user accounts because I don't know the usernames
<holyguyver> I am in sys setting, & I am looking into doing that, but I am not sure if I have already done it or not
<holyguyver> ardchoille what you have said does consern me, however it does not concern me enough to make me not want to be able to do things more easily on my computer
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Typing "sudo" before a command, or "kdesu" before a gui call, isn't that difficult.
<holyguyver> yes it is, it is more hassel then I want
<ardchoille> holyguyver: sudo is supported, I won't (and others won't either) support circumventing it
<pluyo> does anybody read me or nobody knows the answer?
<holyguyver> stdin is there any documentation that can tell me how to do it then?
<ardchoille> pluyo: Read ya, it could be that the folks looking at their screen right now don't know enough to help.
<stdin> pluyo: make sure you have "linux-generic" installed and try again, also a post of the output of "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" to pastebin would help
<pluyo> thans ardchoille
<gustavo> by all
<gustavo> *bye all
<stdin> holyguyver: asking how to do that is like asking "Hi, can you show me how to open a big gaping security hole in my system?"  so I doubt there is documentation on how to do that
<holyguyver> so if I go to google or something & type in "Cercumventing sudo Kubunto" I may find an answer then? :p
<stdin> helps if you spell "Kubuntu" right too
<holyguyver> well you know what I meant :p
<stdin> yeah, but google won't
<ardchoille> !sudo | holyguyver
<ubotu> holyguyver: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<holyguyver> I would type it currectly on google, that was a typo
<ardchoille> s/currectly/correctly/
<holyguyver> you gues have it !sudo a hundred times now, stop, can't you see I don't care :"p
<ardchoille> holyguyver: You're asking for help, these folks are trying to help you see that what you want to do is a bad thing.
<holyguyver> I want Kavorkian :p
<ardchoille> Figures
<Inglor> hey, I'm currently running ubuntu 7.04, I want to try kde4 but only in order to test it, I want by default to still have ubuntu, but have KDE as a session option, how do I do that?
<casey> can anyone tell me how to fix this?: http://pastebin.com/d676ca220
<stdin> Inglor: see the channel topic
<ardchoille> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ardchoille> casey: ^^
<holyguyver> !shoot myself in the foot
<pluyo> thank you stdin, it was the "linux-generic" package, how did you know it?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Don't laugh, that's exactly what you are trying to do.
<stdin> pluyo: was the most likely thing :)
<casey> ardchoille: I'm trying to compile a driver...  not a kernel
<casey> but I keep getting that error and I never have before
<ardchoille> casey: Oh, my bad.
<Inglor> stdin, that doesn't really help me that much, I want to install kde4 but that only, and I don't want to fresh install or anything
<holyguyver> so, it is not your computer, what is the harm if I shoot myself in the foot?
<stdin> casey: yes, but the driver seem to be looking for the source, so you need to install the source (and configure it)
<stdin> Inglor: have you read the last link?
<casey> stdin: I believe I all ready have the source installed
<Inglor> the last link is instructions to install KDE4 under kubuntu, would it work just the same under ubuntu and not change any ubuntu settings like the login screen and such?
<pluyo> stidn, i mean how can i fix myself such problems in the future, must i know in my memory all the packages and it's dependancys? i thank that was a work of apt
<casey> I compiled my sound driver without an issue.. but this one is giving me problems
<holyguyver> I just got this thing running today, if I kill it I will simply reformat & reinstall
<stdin> Inglor: instructions work in Ubuntu too
<Inglor> stdin, but won't they change any of my settings?
<stdin> casey: you sure you have the source (not just headers) and have it configured ?
<stdin> Inglor: it just installs KDE4, doesn't touch anything else
<ardchoille> holyguyver: The problem is, if you override security, you may not kill it but you will be opening holes for hackers and you may not realise it until they have all your keystrokes and your online bank account (for example) is no longer yours.
<Inglor> stdin, ok I'll give it a shot
<casey> stdin: it is installed.. what do I have to do to configure it?
<holyguyver> but I don't want to open root, I just simply want to be able to modify things without needing to do or type in any other cammands
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Of someone else is attempting to hack into www.cia.gov and the men in black show up at your door because hackers took over your box.
<holyguyver> as said you are missunderstanding what I want
<stdin> casey: copy the /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic file to the source dir as .configure and run "make oldconfig"
<ardchoille> holyguyver: It's just not a good idea and you won't get much help here.
<stdin> casey: erm, as .config    not .configure
<holyguyver> ardchoille you are misunderstanding my idea
<holyguyver> you don't understand what I want
<ardchoille> holyguyver: And you are misunderstanding how ACL's work
<holyguyver> what is acl?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Are you wanting to simply edit system files without having to type "sudo"?
<Inglor> are there any liveCDs available with kubuntu + kde4? or another linux with kde4? I'd like to give it a shot on a liveCD first, also, are there ones that come with fglrx?
<holyguyver> yes
<holyguyver> & without kdesu
<ardchoille> holyguyver: If you do that, then your account can edit system files. So, anyone who breaks into your account via a security hole can install a root kit.
<ardchoille> Then your box belongs to someone else
<holyguyver> what is a root kit?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: See? You don't even understand basic security and you are wanting to make your box insecure.
<holyguyver> well I was thinking that if I installed a root kit I could take over my computer :)
<stdin> Inglor: http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/  no fglrx and it's opensuse not kubuntu
<ardchoille> holyguyver:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_kit
<holyguyver> thank you :)
<Inglor> stdin, do those include fglrx on them?
<stdin> Inglor: no, I don't think so
<Inglor> stdin, well thanks anyway I'll give it a shot regardless
<holyguyver> but then you are basicly telling me that I am not my computer's lagetamit owner...
<ardchoille> holyguyver: If someone installs a rootkit, then you no longer control your computer, true
<casey> stdin: sorry I crashed.  did you ever say what "configuring" my source was?
<holyguyver> because if I am it's owner then I should have full permission to do what I want, when I want, even if that means shoot myself, without permission
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Use sudo, it's supported. If you want to learn how to circumvent security, go elsewhere.
<stdin> casey: yeah, copy the /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic file to the source dir as .config and run "make oldconfig", so if the source is /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 then you do "sudp cp /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/.config" then from the source run "sudo make oldconfig"
<holyguyver> like where?
<holyguyver> #hackers
<stdin> hacking != cracking
<holyguyver> !cracking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cracking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* emilsedgh hates when people say Hacking, but they mean Cracking...
<holyguyver> !crack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martijn81> how do i know on which parition my kubuntu is installed?
<ardchoille> Why do I get the feeling he's going to be back in here later wanting help with something he accidentally messed up?
<martijn81> seeing i have a dualboot with twice ext3
<casey> stdin: when you say "from the source" you mean from /usr/src/linux... right?
<stdin> martijn81: use "mount" to see what partition is mounted as root?
<stdin> casey: yeah
<galea> how do i change my display resolution higher?
<casey> whats the shortcut to where you're typing in something and you have the terminal complete it for you?
<ardchoille> !fixres | galea
<ubotu> galea: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> casey: tab ?
<martijn81> damn, i already did that, but i forgot to look closer
<martijn81> thanks stdin!
<casey> lol
<casey> yup
<casey> thanks
<holyguyver> so Ardchoille then how do I make it so that kdesu or sudo just automatticly activate permissions for me without having to do anything?
<galea> last question for now: iso burner of choice?
<ardchoille> holyguyver: I'm sorry, I'm not going to help you with overriding supported system security.
<wonko> hokay, so is there any chance of recovering all the files on the still working drives of a broken lvm?
<stdin> casey: after that's all done do "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source/"  changing /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20 to point to the right place and then you should be able to compile that module
<holyguyver> but it is my system can't it be as insacure as I want it to be?
<ardchoille> galea: I use k3b
<stdin> galea: k3b is just "the best"
<holyguyver> Basicly you are implying that I do not fully own my computer
<ardchoille> holyguyver: Please stop
<stdin> indeed
<holyguyver> but that is what you are saying
<holyguyver> you are saying that there is serton parts of my computer that I should not have instant access to
<casey> stdin: is said: File exists
* ardchoille drags out hiw ignore list
<galea> apt-get k3b?
<ardchoille> galea: sudo apt-get install k3b
<galea> yep
<stdin> galea: it's already installed by default
<galea> too lazy to type it lol
<galea> oh
<stdin> KMenu > Multimedia > K3B
<J-23> Hello!
<stdin> casey: what says that?
<galea> oh thtqa reconfigure is asking me my X server dirver?
<casey> stdin: when I tried the last command you told me
<stdin> casey: ok, what does "ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source" show?
<stdin> galea: what make is it?
<galea> i dont know..i have a toshiba tecra laptop lol
<stdin> galea: what was already selected?
<galea> nothign was
<rabx> anyone know a ux irc client that is as easy to script as Mirc ?
<stdin> galea: in another terminal type in "lspci | grep VGA" and show me what it says
<casey> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m3b9b82c4
<stdin> rabx: the only client that can use mIrc scripts is mIrc (which can run under wine)
<ardchoille> casey: Should that be world writable?
<stdin> casey: you're running 2.6.20 but you have the 2.6.22 source ?
<stdin> ardchoille: it's a link, all links have those permissions
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<aguitel> anyone use motherboard asus a8v-vm ultra?
<galea> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<stdin> galea: ok, do you see an option called "i810" or "intel" ?
<casey> stdin: lol... didn't know I had the .22 source
<casey> stdin: I apologize I'm still fairly new to this.  for most of the things I've done I just copied the code off forums and sites
<rabx> Thanks , but I dont want to particulaly run Mircscript, I want to be able to script easily using whatever scripting a client supports. Mirc and Wine works fine, and I have done so, but Im trying to break away from Vindoze progs altogether
<galea> yes
<stdin> casey: an easy way to get the source is "apt-get source linux-image-$(umame -r)"
<stdin> galea: that's the one you want
<galea> now just restart?
<holyguyver> well even though he put me on ignore, I just wanted to let everyone know that my quest has ended, I believe I have done it, without help. thank you all for your advise :)
<stdin> galea: just restart the X server, logout and choose "Restart the X server" from the menu on the login screen
<galea> same as ctrfl alt bckspc?
<aguitel> anyone use motherboard asus a8v-vm ultra?
<stdin> rabx: konversation can use any scripting language that can call the dcop command
<stdin> galea: that's the hard kill way to do it, not recommended
<stdin> ok, too late
<casey> stdin: if its downloading does that mean I dont have the source?
<casey> because synaptic says I do?
<casey> this stuff is too confusing sometimes
<stdin> casey: it's downloading the source to the directory you're running the command in. it's the most recent source available to you rather than a stock source
<rabx> stdin: thanks - Ill investigate that
<stdin> rabx: there's #konversation for help with that Sho_ in there is the mastermind :p
<casey> stdin: so where should I move it to?
<stdin> casey: you don't have to move it anywhere
<rabx> cheers n beers all
<casey> stdin: i see.  do I need to "configure" this as well?
<stdin> casey: you still do, but you don't need sudo now :) copy the config from /boot to .config and run "make oldconfig"  then do "sudo rm /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source && sudo ln -s . /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/source"
<stdin> then you can go back to compiling that module
<tzanger> is there a kde equivalent for aptoncd?
<angasule> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<stdin> tzanger: probably not, no
<Halicus> Hello, I seem to have lost the use of my usb ports, I have removed and reinstalled udev to no avail. the result being that my usb harddrive is now not even listed, it was previously but became unmountable...
<casey> stdin: I'm really sorry...  I dont believe I understand what to do to copy to the .config
<tzanger> stdin: didn't think so.  :-)
<casey> stdin: because when I tried the "make oldconfig" it didnt work
<stdin> casey: "cp /boot/config-2.6.20-16-generic .config"
<zed> Hello.
<casey> stdin: then I cd /boot and "make oldconfig"?
<stdin> casey: no, do that command from the source dir, all the commands are from there (should have probably mentioned that :P )
<aguitel> anyone use motherboard asus a8v-vm ultra?
<vetall> hi! i have a problem with. i used to have knetworkmanager and decided to try kwlan. it works but connected is broken often. after i installed knetworkmanager back ... it does not see wifi networks anymore. any help?
<casey> stdin: I guess I'm lost.  I copied to .config, but I keep getting an error when I try "make oldconfig"
<stdin> casey: what error?
<casey> stdin: make: *** No rule to make target `oldconfig'.  Stop.
<Halicus> any help??
<stdin> casey: hmm
<casey> stdin: is there a website somewhere where it just shows me the steps to installing the source?  it seems like I'm making this  a lot more complicated then it should be
<stdin> casey: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild and go as far as the configuration goes (before just "make")
<Halicus> all righty then
<RivaeAerya> Guys, i'm using a dark color scheme right now and i find it to be much easier on the eyes for me, but i still have one problem... all the pages on the internets have a white background. How can i solve this? something i must change in Konqueror?
<testyodude> quesiton: when i start up i am at a black screen..where did my gui go?
<emilsedgh> RivaeAerya: you could force your own CSS file to be applied everywhere
<RivaeAerya> emilsedgh: how?
<emilsedgh> Riddell: Settings :)
<RivaeAerya> emilsedgh: I'm not very good at CSS..
<emilsedgh> RivaeAerya: body { background-color: black; color: white; } this will make all background colors black
<emilsedgh> and text fonts will be white
<RivaeAerya> emilsedgh: hmm...
<RivaeAerya> emilsedgh: i found a neat option in the konqueror settings
<RivaeAerya> emilsedgh: it already has such a stylesheet built-in!
<jussi01> hmmm, how do I make flash/firefox sound channel through my usb headphones
<internet_> hi
<jussi01> ??
<otzku> How does packet forging work?
<jussi01> otzku: packet forging?
<emilsedgh> RivaeAerya: it rocks, it really rocks
<casey> stdin: this stuff doesnt seem to work for me.  I think I'll just give up until Gutsy is released.
<casey> according to: http://aldeby.wordpress.com/2007/09/11/howto-ubuntu-on-hp-dv65xx-series-laptop/
<casey> gutsy has a lot of out-of-the-box support for my hardware.
<JimmyDee> wheee wiggly windows, I'm doing a happy dance
<JimmyDee> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<emilsedgh> hm, then whats the KDE's Defination ?
<emilsedgh> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<JimmyDee> ok its off topic but how do I get more than 2 desktops in gnome?
<JimmyDee> maybe someone knows
<paolo>  Hi. how can i replace in myfile.txt every occourrence of "word1" with "word2" ?
<zipper> in vim i think it's something like 's/word1/word2'
<ardchoille> paolo: sed -i 's/word1/word2/g' myfile.txt
<testyodude> any reason my desktop boots to a cmd prompt? not sure how to get back to the kde gui
<Jucato> JimmyDee: #ubuntu perhaps? or doesn't right-click on the workspace applet in the panel work?
<nicolas_> salut a tous!
<nicolas_> c'est trop bien linux!!!!!!!!!
<nicolas_> surtoput pour programmer
<Tm_T> !fr | nicolas_
<ubotu> nicolas_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nicolas_> lol
<nicolas_> ya personne??
<Tm_T> nicolas_: only english here thank you
<nicolas_> ok
<nicolas_> don't speak english?
<ardchoille> testyodude: What does this command return? ls -lha /etc/X11/X /usr/bin/Xorg
<paolo> thnks ardchoille
<paolo> a more complex question: how can i cut in a text file (myfile.txt) a sentence which starts with "BEGIN" and ends with "END" ?
<ardchoille> paolo: Loo into using awk
<ardchoille> s/Loo/Look/
<paolo> ?
<ardchoille> The awk command: man awk
<paolo> ok thnks
<Eyeless> paolo: you might be able to use grep aswell,
<ardchoille> Eyeless: He's going to need something to do the cutting
<Eyeless> making a regex that spans multible lines etc
<Eyeless> afaik, you can ask grep to print  some text that matches a regex, ignoring newlines, something like BEGIN.*END
<Eyeless> i could be horribly wrong tho
<Eyeless> i was :P
<MarkC> hey, i'm planning to program an app for kde, but hey, can i cross-compile it to windows? just like i can do gtk+? any of you has a link?
<MarkC> link for porting a kde app to windows and any problems that might appear on the way?
<emilsedgh> MarkC: if you use KDE 4 Libraries, yes
<testyodude> any reason my desktop boots to a cmd prompt? not sure how to get back to the kde gui
<JimmyDee> sudo kdm
<JimmyDee> or startkde
<ardchoille> testyodude: What does this command return? ls -lha /etc/X11/X /usr/bin/Xorg
<ardchoille> testyodude: ?
<testyodude> can programs be built into  the installer as u can with windows or is that not possible?
<ardchoille> testyodude: Solve your login problem?
<otzku> How do i make a program run every time i start ubuntu?
<emilsedgh> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Jucato> otzku: just leave it running when you logout.
<Jucato> emilsedgh: wrong factoid :P
<Jucato> !autostart | otzku
<ubotu> otzku: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<emilsedgh> :D
<emilsedgh> Jucato: tnx
<Jucato> although session management is the easiest
<Jucato> and the default
<otzku> uboutu: Thank you!
<Jucato> !thanks | otzku
<ubotu> otzku: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<testyodude> umm
<otzku> Is it possible to bypass the loginscreen so it logs in automaticly?
<testyodude> when i use startkde it says 'unable to open display'..still left at the cmd prompt :(
<ardchoille> testyodude: I have tried to ask you something that may help me help you. Why haven't you responded?
<emilsedgh> otzku: SystemSettings->Advanced->Login Manager
<otzku> emilsedgh: Thx
<testyodude> cant contact kdeinit/xprop: unable to open display
<ardchoille> Jucato: Re: testyodude's last question.. deja vu?
<ardchoille> testyodude: What does this command return? ls -la /etc/X11/X /usr/bin/Xorg
<Jucato> ardchoille: that's a deja vu too ^^^^
<ardchoille> lol
<khaije1> off hand question... anybody know the best way to synch Kontact info between computers? is merging the ~/.kde/share/apps/kontact sufficient?
<ardchoille> well he seems to have me on ignore
<testyodude> oh
<testyodude> ur text is same color as my screen lol
<testyodude> one sec
<otzku> If I set to the autorun thing in the session menu: python something.py will it run?
<Jucato> otzku: oh better do that in the ~/.kde/Autostart folder I think
<testyodude> ardchoille: returns. lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 date time /etc/X11/X -> /usr/bin/Xord
<testyodude> ardchoille: returns. lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 1620408 date time /usr/bin/Xord
<otzku> Jucato: Ok.
<ardchoille> testyodude: Ok, just checking a possible problem
<Jucato> not everyone has xserver-xorg-core uninstalled :P
<testyodude> every time this happens and i hv to do a fresh install and it gets quite annoying >/<
* genii pries his eyes open far enough to see the coffee he wants to take a sip of
<ardchoille> lol
<testyodude> any other ideas or should i resinstall
<Lunar_Lamp> How do you downgrade packages to old versions in synaptic?
<testyodude> stupid laptops
<Ace2016> Lunar_Lamp: force version
<Ace2016> Lunar_Lamp: package > force version BUT! it will update back to the current version if you run apt-get drist-upgrade
<Lunar_Lamp> Ace2016: yeah, ofc, I realise that :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> I can always lock a version though to avoid that can't I? :-)
<Jucato> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Ace2016> not sure if that has effect, you could try it though
<Ace2016> yea thats it pinning
<ardchoille> Lunar_Lamp: You can: sudo aptitude hold package_name  then  sudo aptitude upgrade won't upgrade it
<Lunar_Lamp> Yeah, pin, lock, hold - I knew what I meant even if I didn't explain well, hehe!
<ardchoille> Lunar_Lamp: My point was that having aptitude hold a package is much easier than that pinning tut
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah ok, fair enough :-)
<ardchoille> Lunar_Lamp: Be aware that aptitude won't upgrade it, but apt-get upgrade will
<Lunar_Lamp> Ah ok - I never use apt-get so that's not too big a deal.
<testyodude> haha
<testyodude> i just got a call for a free trip to orlando or vegas 3d2n if i attend a 60minute class on travelling
<testyodude> where do ppl get my # :(
<testyodude> anyway..would selecting the wrong display cause all this commotion with kde?
<Ace2016> i would not mind attending some class for a free trip to vagas, do you have to pay for anything at all?
<testyodude> interseting enough how ubuntu doesn't recognize my hd and wont install but kde will lol
<testyodude> just the tax on the hotel/flight
<testyodude> like 40$
<Ace2016> oh, and your in the us so no free flight to the us
<testyodude> yes
<testyodude> although i wish i could use it for my vacation to malaysia in november lol
<Jucato> um.. offtopic?
<Ace2016> true but there seems to be nothing on topic at the moment
<testyodude> well..my issue..that doesn't seem to resolve itself :(
<seishinbyou> heh, PCLinux ranked higher over Ubuntu?  Meh, I wonder what is so great about it.  What does it offer that X/K/Ubuntu doesn't?
<testyodude> seishinbyou: the letters PC?
<Jucato> seishinbyou: that is only as far as DistroWatch is concerned
<Ace2016> its an easier name, sounds better, and it has linux in the name itself
<Jucato> and it's not even a proper measure as they themselves admit
<seishinbyou> Distrowatch calms my boredom when I want to install a random linux image in VMware
<testyodude> DistroWatch ga daikirai desu ne :(
<emilsedgh> i wanted to try it, but when i see it has its own control panel, i just gived up
<seishinbyou> PCLinux only works with English though, isn't that right?
<Ace2016> isn't that a good thing?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: you didn't see Kubuntu's own control panel? :)
<testyodude> nah
<seishinbyou> I only use English at home; all of work is in Japanese
<Ace2016> why? kcontrol has been modified by kubuntu
<Jucato> anyway... #kubuntu-offtopic please
<testyodude> i have my kbtu in jp lol
<seishinbyou> Same here
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thats tooo much different, it shares with KDE, uses kcm modules, etc
<testyodude> oh well
<testyodude> guess a fresh install is up again
<testyodude> lol
<Jucato> emilsedgh: true, but there are lots of other stuff you can do in drakconf/yast you can't in kcontrol
* Jucato goes
<mangz74> hello
<ardchoille> testyodude: I think until you figure out what you're doing wrong, you'll be installing again and again
<essential> Hi! (:
<testyodude> ardchoille: im installing it..and when i go to restart my comp it does it
<testyodude> ardchoille: i'm not really doing anything wrong
<emilsedgh> Jucato: kubuntu as kcm module so it intergrates in kde...
<testyodude> i install lampp and amsn..thats it
<ardchoille> testyodude: Oh :(
<essential> Inappropriate ioctl for device
<essential> Got that when extracting
<essential> Rar files, if that has anything effect... Mmm.. And what program should I use with Iso files?
<testyodude> k2b
<Ace2016> k3b
<ardchoille> essential: To unpack them or burn them?
<kuil> hi all... I just installed gutsy tribe 5 and have a dell d800 laptop. I would like to add a second screen when I am at work and not use that screen at home... Is this possible?
<essential> "unpack" :)
<testyodude> sudo apt-get install unrar
<testyodude> :D
<testyodude> oh isos
<testyodude> sorry
<essential> I mean, ISO :)
<seishinbyou> mount?
<ardchoille> essential: You can mount an iso and view the files, but you can't change the files in an iso
<kuil> I have tried adding a second monitor using kcontrol... but kdm stops working after that
<Ace2016> kiso will do it
<essential> Yeah, to mount them! Sorry, didnt know the right word :)
<testyodude> k2b will mount wont it?
<seishinbyou> kuil> I had a setup like that last year (used monitor at work, not at home)...can't remember how I got it working
<Ace2016> essential: mountiso is the best then: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<essential> Well, anyway I were using the unrar, it unrarred like 70% then "Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<testyodude> aptoncd works
<kuil> seishinbyou: do you know if you just used kcontrol?
<kuil> or something else?
<testyodude> essential: do you get a blkgetsize error?
<seishinbyou> kuil> I used just kcontrol, but my system did freeze a few times; I kept backups of xorg.conf though
<essential> testyodude: ermm.. ? :D
<seishinbyou> Also, on my old LaVie (that I used for this), I remember I had to restart X before I could use the separate monitor
<kuil> seishinbyou: kdm stops working.. after restoring the xorg.conf everything is back again (but only one monitor)
<essential> It just stops unrarring, then "line output" or something like that.. and there it says "Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<kuil> seishinbyou: haven't they (xorg people) fixed that issue long time ago?
<kuil> I though HP had offered a patch for that...
<kuil> thought
<seishinbyou> kuil> The laptop I used was hardly standard
<testyodude> what do u use to unrar it
<seishinbyou> not that there is such a thing anyways
<kuil> :)
<tzanger> how does one remove a package and any packages that were installed because of dependencies?
<seishinbyou> I couldn't adjust the brightness of the screen on that thing through Linux; only windows
<tzanger> I want to remove aptoncd and all the gnome stuff I don't need for anything else but which was pulled in
<essential> testyodude: "Sudo apt-get install unrar" :D
<testyodude> windows meh..dont even work on my laptop
<testyodude> well..i thought u meant for unrar rar files lol..didnt know u meant iso
<ardchoille> tzanger: sudo apt-get remove --uaot-remove appname
<tzanger> --uaot-remove?
<ardchoille> tzanger: sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove appname  Sorry
<testyodude> try k3b.. not sure if it can extract, but it can mount
<Stevethepirate> y0, i attemped to install compiz, which phailed, i get this error message "GDM: Xserver not found /usr/lib/Xgl :0 :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:fbo -auth  /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7 Error: Command could not be executed! Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM"
<tzanger> oh auto
<seishinbyou> Have to hand it to Vista though, it was such a great advertisement for switching to Linux
<tzanger> ok
<essential> seishinbyou:  :DD
<testyodude> haha
<essential> testyodude: This is too .. messy. :D IRC sucks at times.
<Stevethepirate> 'irc is multiplayer notepad'
<Stevethepirate> -bash.org
<ardchoille> tzanger: --auto-remove = remove deps that are no longer needed. --purge = remove configuration files
<testyodude> try irssi
<tzanger> haha
<testyodude> :P
<testyodude> thats horrid notepad
<essential> I were at the local electronicshop.. There was a brandnew HP Pavilion with vista.. It sucks to ruin such a nice bigass laptop with vista :(
<seishinbyou> isn't compiz available through aptitude now?  or just beryl?
<tzanger> meh, I don't like HPs
<Stevethepirate> testyodude: i'm using irssi ATM... its fine.. esp since my X crashed
<Stevethepirate> seishinbyou: yeah, but my GDM crashed.
<Stevethepirate> some config bug..
<testyodude> Stevethepirate: i never could get dcc to work with irssi
<Stevethepirate> so, i have no working x
<Ace2016> Stevethepirate:   /usr/lib/Xgl :0 :0 -fullscreen -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel      <<< wrong command
<Stevethepirate> testyodude: then your life is a phail :P.. its easy
<kuil> linux works great (most of the time).. but graphics is still a big issue on linux
<tzanger> I want my old T60 back (not the shitty-ass widescreen, the nice standard-aspect 1280x1050 or whatever it is...w idescreen is just too damned wide on a laptop and makes them too big
<seishinbyou> kuil: how so?
<Stevethepirate> Ace2016: I was following an online guide
<essential> I meantined it to the sailsman, and my dad were like "Hey dude, did you hear what he said?" The Man: "Yeah, something about fucking good comp with awesome vista" ;D
<Stevethepirate> Ace2016: could you pm me what it should be, and what to change please!! :P
<testyodude> kuil: i hv to reinstall every time i reboot lol..not sure why my kde gui fails
<essential> tzanger: Lapto used as a "desk"comp .. then it's real nice with widescreen
<Stevethepirate> like. irssi has its problems.. like keeping up with a convo.. with only 25 line buffer :(
<Ace2016> Stevethepirate: this is how i did it: http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/howto-run-xgl-nvidia
<Stevethepirate> I can't read that.. :(
<kuil> seishinbyou: well... if you use your laptop for demonstrations.. a lot of people have issues getting stuff to work
<Ace2016> ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv
<tzanger> the kubuntu **DVD** has everything in the normal set of repositories, right?
<Ace2016> Stevethepirate: why>
<Ace2016> Stevethepirate: why?
<Stevethepirate> links not installed on the pc i'm sshing into :(
<testyodude> kubuntu dvd? :o
<seishinbyou> kuil: I use it for presentations and demos...
<tzanger> I don't like widescreen laptops, even when used as a desktop replacement
<seishinbyou> but I digress
<Ace2016> well change it to ServerCmd=/usr/bin/Xgl -br -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv   and it should work fine
<Stevethepirate> Ace2016: could you pipe that page to me please then?
<ardchoille> tzanger: but the dvd takes ages to download and you can install the same stuff with apt-get anyway
<Stevethepirate> what must i change?
<Ace2016> whats pipe?
<tzanger> gimme a nice 22" widescreen LCD and sure, but I'm kind of torn beteween the better T60s and something nice and small
<kuil> seishinbyou: how do you 'dynamically' attach it to a second screen then?
<Stevethepirate> [cat] 
<Stevethepirate> :P
<essential> kuil: I'm too tired, I just read that "If you use your laptop for mutiny" And then I pictured you with a widescreen HP -throwing it to mass of people
<Ace2016> oh
<tzanger> ardchoille: if I'm trying to install 13 systems, I'll wait for a DVD image :-)
<Stevethepirate> could you pm that command to me then please
<Stevethepirate> i can't keep up with it in irssi
<Stevethepirate> moving donwwards too fast :(
<seishinbyou> kuil: Admittedly, the setup took a few hours of random fiddling, true
<tzanger> basically install one system, update, install packages, dpkg --get-selections and then I should be able to install and --set-selections on the other systems
<kuil> essential: not me.. but I have watched presentations on javaone with people having (k)ubuntu laptops.. all with lots of problems
<ardchoille> tzanger: You can do that with --get-selections and --set-selections :)
<testyodude> i need a kubuntu on cd that has my programs preinstalled so i dont have to wait 3 hrs to install everything again lol
<tzanger> combine that with a dump of /etc and /home/foo, and I should have 13 identical installs with a minimum of fuss
<Stevethepirate> Ace2016: what file must i change that to?
<tzanger> ardchoille: no, as each of the systems will have to download the packages that aren't on the default install
<Stevethepirate> *make those changes in
<essential> Speaking of java.. my flash audio still sucks cock.
<testyodude> not gonna get started with getting my webcam to work with kub...that
<testyodude> s alost story
<essential> Oh! Right.. sorry for cursing.
<tzanger> ardchoille: I think after I get the system where I want it, using aptoncd could be another option for the updates not on the DVD
<seishinbyou> It's been so long since I have heard swearing/cursing in English, I welcome the change...but I'm weird that way :)
<ardchoille> tzanger: Then why not sue something like System Rescue CD to make an image of the hard drive of one computer then install that image on others? I use that to make identical system from my 11 computers.
<essential> seishinbyou: Cursing with english or someother foreign language is pretty nice.. I think it should be the way of speaking.. Use the powerwords.
<testyodude> hahaha
<testyodude> i forget my japanese cursewords :( dont think i learned much of that while i was there for 6 years haha
<tzanger> ardchoille: interesting
<essential> Here in.. FINLAND the cursing is like having a dump or being at church.. Man's got to do what man
<tzanger> where does one go to create this system rescue cd?
<essential> 's got to do*
<ardchoille> tzanger: This live cd has partimage on it: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<essential> testyodude: , Cursing in Japanese isn't so nice.. For some reason, I hate japan.
<testyodude> meh
<testyodude> It's my favorite next to kl
<ardchoille> tzanger: It's the partimage app that you need.
<seishinbyou> I just picked it up from the salarymen and overstressed office workers over the years
<essential> It reminds me of all of those "Do you have epilepsy" flashes and some mangatigers jumping from the roof to out of space
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<testyodude> seishinbyou: nihonjin desu ka
<tzanger> ardchoille: hmm this looks like a MUCH nicer solution... thank you!
<essential> alt + F2, then kdesu kate.
<essential> That's all japanese I need
<essential> ;DD
<seishinbyou> testyodude: Nah, just some .ca here a bit longer than expected
<ardchoille> tzanger: It is, I love it. Making an image takes me ten minutes and restoring it to other computers takes ten minutes.
<essential> But if someone has any ideas, why the it wont extract (using the unrar) and says "An error occurred while extracting files." Then you push the command line output and says "Write error in the file x.ISO, Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<essential> I dont want to believe that I have downloaded 2days and the reason is ... brockenfiles.
<testyodude> ok on a install from 7.04 cd.. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job ocntrol turned off... WHYYY
<testyodude> ok on a install from 7.04 cd.. /bin/sh: can't access tty; job ocntrol turned off... what could be wrong now?
<esc> help i am having problems with my soundcard
<esc> i can't hear a thing
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<esc> thanks
<poison--> mornin
<genii> poison--: Yes, yes it is
* genii still keeps trying to pry his eyes open
<poison--> heyyy genii
<poison--> sup
<genii> poison--: At work #1 , trying to hide so no one thinks to ask me to do anything :)
<poison--> ehehheheh
<poison--> where u live bud?
<esc> i am having trouble connecting to ubuntu.com, could someone check this?
<ardchoille> esc: Same here
<esc> k, server down?
<ardchoille> esc: Try http://www.ubuntu.net/
<genii> poison--: I'm in Toronto
<genii> (sorry for lag, googling some info)
<poison--> nice genii, have a great friend in Calgary
<poison--> almost went to work there
<kudret> turkiyeden varmi?
<poison--> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> lol
<genii> poison--: Calgary winters are hell. But the oil workers make some pretty good $
<poison--> !tu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poison--> yes, was invited to work for 6 months as engeneer there
* genii slaps a 40 gallon hat onto poison-- and throws him onto an oil rig
<poison--> eheheheh
<poison--> lucky dat ex wife didnt let me
<genii> Man. Since ubuntuforums is down it's a real PITA trying to find some info
<poison--> damn
<jrivero_> hola buen dia
<eidolon> hi folks - so my feisty installation this morning just gave me a -massive- set of updates to KDE.  the changelog is showing changes going back to 2006.  anyone know what's up?
<seishinbyou> things changed since 2006?
<eidolon> in the changelog for kdebase, i see:  --Jonathan Riddell ... 5 Dec 2006...
<eidolon> oh oh oh.
<jussi01> eidolon: I had the same udate, looks like they patched a few holles
<eidolon> thisis the -entire- changelog for the entire release.
<genii> Woohoo ubuntuforums is back up :)
<eidolon> er, for the entire package.
<eidolon> not just what's going in today.
<sahin_w> That was a security update.
<sahin_w> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20070919-1.txt
<sahin_w> I think...
<eidolon> yah, i see it at the top of the changelog
<eidolon> no, that's right.  i thought the 'developer changelog' option in Adept Updater was just showing me what was goign in with this update.  not the entire history going back to 1997 :)
<neusonce> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<emilsedgh> kdm's update?
<eidolon> yeah, there's a security hole that can allow you to bypass a password protected login.
<testyodude> 120gb hd..dual boot xp and kb..how would you guys set it up in the manual partitioning .. im thinking like 15-20gb each with a 80gb share?
<eidolon> http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20070919-1.txt
<sahin_w> For Kubuntu 15-20GB will be fine.
<testyodude> so should i use a swap, ext3 / and a fat32 /share?
<testyodude> and a ntfs partition?
<sahin_w> testyodude: Yes
<sahin_w> My wife's machine also a dual boot pc.
<sahin_w> And I use ntfs for partition C:, fat32 for the shared stuff...
<sahin_w> ... and so on.
<NightBird> there are win32 drivers for accessing ext2/ext3 in windows.... I've had moderate success in using them though
<baphonet> hello! I get such messages as "DateTime::Locale version 0.34 required--this is only version 0.3101" when I'm trying to compile some scrips that use DateTime module
<baphonet> but there is only libdatetime-locale-perl 0.31
<baphonet> I think it is unfair because I am unable to use DateTime on my kubuntu 7.04 :)
<baphonet> does anybody know when new libdatetime-locale-perl will appear on http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ?
<testyodude> why doesnt a manual setup give me ntfs as a option
<jthomas> testyodude: for what, an install?
<testyodude> yes
<testyodude> i want to have a dual boot but it doesnt list ntfs for my xp
<testyodude> or hsould i mount it /windows and fat32 it then format it later
<jthomas> NTFS is a Windows file system, owned by Microsoft without any sort of help for us.  And I don't particularily like it either ;)  But its not made to support Linux permission etc.  Same with FAT (wich doesn't support any permissions for any OS).  You can read/write to both FAT and NTFS, but cannot use it for any system partitions such as / or /home or anything else.
<jthomas> testyodude: sorry, I thought that you wanted to INSTALL on NTFS.
<testyodude> naw lol
<testyodude> just need help setting this up
<jthomas> testyodude: there is a driver called ntfs-3g which can mount, read, and write to NTFS partitions, and there is some sort of config program where you turn on the write support.  You can mount it in /windows or in /home/testyodude/windows or where ever you want.
<jthomas> I would: install Windows on a partition, do all of its updates etc; then install Linux and ubuntu should automatically recognize the Windows partition and make it an option at boot up
<jthomas> then you would install the ntfs-3g and have access to your NTFS partition
<jthomas> and on Windows, install the driver for EXT2/3 filesystems (available on Sourceforge as an exe (i think))
<tzanger> I can download the linux kernel source and manipulate it easily enough, but what is the method to grab the kubuntu package for the source for whatever kernel's running?  is it an apt-source thing or??
<jthomas> at the command line do apt-get -h
<jthomas> tzanger:  ^^
<jhatlelid> I'm getting distorted Sound on my Intel HD Audio Optical Output all of the sudden. Remains after reboot. Works in Windows Vista/XP. Suggestions?
<tzanger> jthomas: I'm not so much interested in apt-get help, as I know I can use it to get packages and whatnot... I guess the question is geared more toward "is it apt-source linux-image-foo" that I use, or is the kernel a little different int hat regard?
<tzanger> er apt-get source rather, no wonder that iddn't sound right
<jthomas> it should be but I don't really know.  Check on howtoforge.com maybe for compiling/installing kernels on *buntu ?
<Bekker> there's a package "linux-source"....
<roguejedix> Hey. Does anyone have any idea what to do when I want to receive files from Jabber users, bearing in mind that I'm behind a router?
<tzanger> for example, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux lists a bunch of kernel packages, but uname -a reports that I'm running a kernel that did not come from packages, although I did.  I imagine that the linux image Im running should have come from a linux-image-xxx package, but ?
<tzanger> waha
<tzanger> xen-image-2.6.19-4-server
<fkm> Hi there. I've disabled the device icons via the desktop configuration (KDE) but my USB stick keeps appearing on the desktop after it's mounted :( Does anybody know why this is and if there's a workarround/fix?
<tzanger> hmm
<deviance> Wow, I have hundred of updates, like kicket, Kwin, kdm, ksplash, should I do it? No side effect for thoes who havE>
<deviance> ] ?*
<deviance> ?*
<tzanger> I guess I"d have to use dpkg directly to get the package so I can unload it in my home directory
<tzanger> as opposed to apt-get source
<jthomas> fkm: if you right-click on something somewhere :( you can change where they appear.  I think you might have to add the Media applet to the kicker, and then once a device is showing you can use that to change where the device icons appear.  Not positive tho.
<jthomas> deviance: over the last few days I've had about 40, and I am running fine.
<deviance> Okay  :D
<jthomas> deviance: but thats just me!
<deviance> 62m :D
<jthomas> deviance: do you have aq lot of software, or has it just been a while?
<fkm> jthomas, I got the media applet in kicker. That's why I don't want the icon to appear on the desktop. I'll have a look at the contextmenu of the icon for an option. Thanks in advance
<deviance> jthomas: I dont have that much, and its usualy uo to date, I diddnt update my kernal yesterday, but there only abour 20, but its main thinks like KDM, Kwin, Kicker, the kernal
<deviance> konqueror and kdesktop asweel
<fkm> jthomas, Doesn't look good. The contextmenu itself doesn't offer the option to hide the icon and the properties neither. I wonder if I could just delete the icon
<jthomas> yeah myne also, today.
<jthomas> i did it this AM and then restarted X and it worked fine.  Also updated the kernel yesterday and it too worked fine
<jthomas> after a reboot
<jthomas> fkm: i don't think so... (deleting the icon)
<fkm> kk
<jthomas> fkm: go to K Menu > System Settings > Desktop > Behavior, and check out the tabs there
<fkm> Well, well... Looks like I can't solve this beeing lazy ;) I'll ask Google :)
<jthomas> fkm: go to K Menu > System Settings > Desktop > Behavior, and check out the tabs there
<fkm> Hmm
<fkm> Which tabs?
<jthomas> Device Icons
<deviance> Ok thanks jthomas :d
<deviance> :D*
<jthomas> which is the Devices for the Desktop, and you're changing its Behavior ;)
<fkm> jthomas, I already did uncheck this checkbox. That's why I'm here ;)
<fkm> Give me a sec. I got an idea :D
<jthomas> fkm: hmm ok then... no idea now!
<jthomas> lemme know what it is and if it works!
<fkm> jthomas, Didn't work. Thought maybe it's because the USB stick was mounted when I first unchecked the option. But unmounting and then check and uncheck this option doesn't work either. Google-time then ;)
<jthomas> fkm: also you should file a bug report
<jthomas> fkm: but it depends if you're using the Feisty 3.6.7 or the JRiddel 3.5.7 version of KDE...
<jthomas> oops, I meant the Feisty 3.5.6...
<fkm> I use Feisty. Which verion exactly I don't know. But to find out about that shouldn't be too hard
<fkm> I'll look if I can find something through Google and if not I'll file the bugreport
<jthomas> fkm: yeah, in any KDE app just select Help menu -> About KDE
<fkm> Does KDE has it's own bugtracker or shall I report this to Launchpad?
<jthomas> you'd know if you 'pgraded' to Jonathan Riddle's 3.5.7, it would have been some manual effort
<esc>  <       esc> i have found the problem
<esc> 16:33 <       esc> we had to jumper the front pane audio connector
<esc> 16:33 <       esc> on the motherboard
<esc> 16:33 <       esc> its an MSI k7n2m
<esc> 16:34 <       esc> we read the user manual in *detail*
<esc> 16:34 <       esc> no we are going to buy proper jumpers now, and remove the wires :-)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<jthomas> fkm: bugs.kde.org but I think this would be for Kubuntu (Launchpad)
<jthomas> 'mornin BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | esc
<ubotu> esc: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<manchicken> fkm: Make sure to post your system log files on that.  If KDE didn't recognize the stick then there's a fair chance that it's not just KDE's fault.
<BluesKaj> hi jthomas
<jthomas> manchicken: i think its recognized, but its the KDE which is continuing to put device icons on the desktop.  Its not the USB's fault ;)
<fkm> manchicken, What system log? And the stick seems to be supported as I can use it without problem (except for that icon thing ;))
<manchicken> Oh, so he's just not wanting icons on the desktop?
<fkm> Yes :D
<manchicken> Ah.  I don't know if you can do that or not.  I've never bothered with it before.
<fkm> According to the configuration (Configure Desktop) it's possible. Just it doesn't seem to matter what I set there ;)
<manchicken> That sounds like something that someone else may have mentioned before, so search their bug tracker and see if anything like that came up.  bugs.kde.org
<BluesKaj> having the usb icon on the desktop is a plus IMO, unless he doesn't want his boss or co-workers to see his screen .. i don't get it
<fkm> manchicken, Ok, thank you. I'll do that
<manchicken> np
<fkm> BluesKaj, I have the media devices applet for kicker. So I don't need the desktop icons
<jthomas> yeah I also like it, but I can understand the desire for a clutter-free desktop.
<jthomas> And I never ecver use it, always the Kicker applet anyways...
<fkm> Since Windows XP I'm a fan of icon free desktops :)
<jthomas> fkm: not for sure, but you could try to set the Desktop as read-only...  might make the machine blow up tho (not really)
<fkm> But I only want to disable the device icons because otherwise I risk to forgett about stuff I download which is automaticly saved on the desktop - had that on XP sometimes.
<jthomas> fkm: you can change Firefox to DL to another location, and I think Konqueror always asks...  just an idea
<fkm> Did that. Firefox stores it's stuff per default in /home/fkm/var/mozilla/
<ghozala> hi
<ghozala> any body here to help
<poison--> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<emilsedgh> !hi | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<emilsedgh> ghozala: there are many people here to help you, just ask, if someone knows, will answer you
<sainzeo> i'm having problems with kopete disconnecting me from groupwise, any suggestions/fixes?
<ghozala> this is my frist day to use kubuntu how can i open the disks used by windows and how can play music
<poison--> play music: use amarok ( also, go to console and type: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg )
<ghozala> poison what can i do for this E: Couldn't find package libxinel-ffmpeg
<ghozala> and amarok doesnt support mp3s
<LjL> perhaps it's libxine1, as in "one", not libxinel as in "el"
<LjL> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> libxine1-ffmpeg: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1534 kB, installed size 3692 kB
<fkm> Well, well, well... Didn't find anything new through Google. I'll check the Bugtrackers afterwards. But I had an idea and it seems to work! :D I checked the "Show device icons" and unchecked all the devices in the list below. Somewhat ugly but at least I still see the normal files with this workaround.
<MojoPikonOSL> Hi! :-)
<fkm> @ jthomas and manchicken
<ghozala> hay any body tell me the command to install libxinel  or player plays mp3s
<jthomas> fkm: well, its working...
<jussi01> ghozala: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<fkm> Yes! :) And I've just found the bug on Launchpad. I'll file my confiramtion and workarround there
<jussi01> fkm: nice :)
<ghozala> jussi it is not working
<YazzY> hi there
<fkm> But atm I'm still at the passwordrecovery ;) I don't use Launchpad that much. In fact. This will be my first post there.
<testyodude> um
<testyodude> whats teh 2 letter code to display my sda#'s?
<testyodude> in konsole
<jussi01> ls ?
<testyodude> no
<jthomas> ghozala: you should install some additional software first.  Go to the KMenu -> System and find Adept Manager (manage packages).  Once loaded, find the Manage Repositories in the menus and turn everything on (universe, multiverse, everything except for Prerelease packages).  Once those are on, you have more access to a ton of software.  Hit "Reload" in Adept, then search for mp3.
<testyodude> xmms is winamp
<YazzY> I am ubuntu gutsy with 2.6.22-12-generic kernel, after update from 2.6.22-11 I lost my sound due to lack of the snd_hda_intel module. Any idea why it was left out and where i can get it?
<sainzeo> i'm having problems with kopete disconnecting me from groupwise, any suggestions/fixes?
<poison--> <ghozala, update your machine with adept or synaptic
<jussi01> !gutsy | YazzY
<poison--> than get libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubotu> YazzY: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<YazzY> jussi01: thanks
<poison--> <sainzeo, try aMSN or Gaim
<manchicken> sainzeo: Does it give you an error message?
<sainzeo> poison: pidgin works fine with it, but I would like to try and get kopete working
<sainzeo> manchicken: no, i will just come back and it will show that i'm offline again - signs on fine and everything - also, when it is online, i'm unable to start any conversations with anyone in groupwise, but they are able to start them with me
<jussi01> sainzeo: have you looked on lp for bugs?
<sainzeo> jussi01: i know there was a bug dealing with this, and i believe there was a post about a fix, but I'm not sure how to go about implementing the fix they show...
<manchicken> sainzeo: Are you able to work with other protocols alright?
<jussi01> sainzeo: link to the fix?
<sainzeo> manchicken: my AIM protocol seems to work perfectly fine, not sure about others though
<sainzeo> jussi01: i'll have to find it again, one moment
<jussi01> sainzeo: ok
<mkvakin> abe oraaa
<sainzeo> jussi01: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg12240.html i believe this shows something but I don't know what it's talking about haha
<mkvakin> teji mi kubuntoto e
<jthomas> ghozala are you here?  any success or issues?
<mkvakin> xubuntu to i to teji
<jussi01> mkvakin: only english in here
<manchicken> sainzeo: Are you running any firewalls?  Could it be a networking thing where something is blocking the port?
<christian_> cool
<jthomas> mkvakin: which language?
<manchicken> sainzeo: I wouldn't rule out bugs, but it makes sense to exhaust everything else too :)
<sainzeo> manchicken: no, i'm not running any firewalls and i don't believe it is a networking thing as pidgin worked perfectly fine..
<sainzeo> manchicken: understandable - i know there is some kind of patch for it, but i'm not sure how to implement it: http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg12240.html
<jussi01> sainzeo: that involves using the svn...
<christian_> quit
<sainzeo> jussi01: so how would I go about using that then? or is this something you even recommend doing?
<jussi01> sainzeo: not for an inexperienced person...no
<jussi01> !info kopete
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 7108 kB, installed size 19632 kB
<jussi01> !info kopete gutsy
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7134 kB, installed size 19700 kB
<jussi01> sainzeo: hang on a sec
<manchicken> sainzeo: so those patch instructions would be for if you did an `apt-get source kdenetwork`
<sainzeo> jussi01: okay, thanks
<manchicken> sainzeo: Are you familiar with building src-deb packages?
<sainzeo> manchicken: not really - i'm a fast learner though haha
<jussi01> sainzeo: Ill let manchicken help you here.
<sainzeo> manchicken: do you think it would be beneficial for me to try and do that?
<manchicken> sainzeo: Well, you could try to do this yourself but I'm going to mention something to the current knetwork packager for kubuntu and see what they say about this package.
<manchicken> sainzeo: It couldn't hurt.  How comfortable are you with the command line?
<mohamed_> how to create session to run one application with autmatic login ?
<sainzeo> manchicken: i use the command line quite often, but that's usually following some tutorial or putzing around myself
<sainzeo> manchicken: so i wouldn't know all of the commands probably
<manchicken> sainzeo: I don't really have the time to walk through this with you because the install and the compile may take some time.
<manchicken> sainzeo: What version of KDE are you running?
<sainzeo> manchicken: 3.5.6
<manchicken> I'd advise you to upgrade KDE.
<mkvakin> why
<manchicken> This patch is already in 3.5.7
<manchicken> :)
<sainzeo> manchicken: how do i go about doing that?
<sainzeo> manchicken: haha nice
<manchicken> sainzeo: Are you on Feisty Fawn 6.10?
<manchicken> Err, 7.04
<mkvakin> I am on dapper Drake
<sainzeo> manchicken: yeah, 7.04
<mkvakin> long time support
<mkvakin> tell me the difference I have everything I need on my 6.06 dapper drake
<sainzeo> manchicken: wouldn't it have been in the list of updates?
<Dr_willis> wowsers - whole boatload of kde updates it seems last night.
<Dr_willis> updating 101, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> :)
<sainzeo> Dr_willis: oh believe me, i've tried that haha
<manchicken> sainzeo: Sorry, I was taking a phone call
<sainzeo> manchicken: haha, no problem - i appreciate the help
<manchicken> !3.5.7
<manchicken> No?  the bot doesn't know?
<manchicken> !kde
<manchicken> Stupid bot.
<manchicken> sainzeo: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3.5.7 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<manchicken> Try that bad boy out.
* poison-- sends a hot brazilian coffee to Dr_willis
* Dr_willis would rather have a a hot brazilian maid serve the coffee.
<Dr_willis> :)
<poison--> ahahahhaha
<poison--> u wish
<Dr_willis> then id have her clean up the house.
<poison--> :D
<manchicken> sainzeo: The link I gave you gives instructions on upgrading KDE to 3.5.7 under Feisty.
<dedi> is there any gusty channel available?
<sainzeo> manchicken: which one of the links? hehe
<manchicken> This one: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php
<sainzeo> manchicken: actually i think i got it...k let me try..
<manchicken> Sorry, the bot took time to catch up.
<sainzeo> manchicken: thanks a lot by the way!
<manchicken> It's probably being abused elsewhere.
<manchicken> sainzeo: I like KDE 3.5.7.  It's working really well for me.
<sainzeo> manchicken: sounds good - i'll let ya know after it's done - are you gonna be around?
<sainzeo> manchicken: how come this wouldn't be included in the automatic updates?
<dedi> i lost my automount of usb harddrivers. anyone an idea how to fix this?
<manchicken> sainzeo: Because this is a backport, not an update.
<k_kiddo> hi
<manchicken> sainzeo: The way the release process works, we only release VERY important updates over automatic updates.
<manchicken> saizai: Since we release every 6 months, stuff like this isn't considered as important.
<k_kiddo> genii : hi
<genii> Hmm left before I could offer coffee
<poison--> genii, do u use virtualbox?
<poison--> havin issues finding the packages i need to install it
<Dr_willis> !find virtualbox
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<ubotu> Package/file virtualbox does not exist in feisty
<Dr_willis> What packages you cant find poison-- ?
<genii> poison--: Nah don't use any VM stuff right now. i boot up to separate OS if i need it
<poison--> libxalan-c, libxerces-c and version 5 of libstdc++.
<deviance> I dont suppose you could help me, my wifi usb key always overheats and stoppes working, especialy when I am downloading something, is there anything I can do about this? Have you heard of anything like this?
<poison--> only found rpm googlin
<poison--> weird
<Dr_willis> ugh.. last i looked the virtualbox homepage had ubuntu packages
<Dr_willis> http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.5.0/virtualbox_1.5.0-24069-1_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<poison--> done dat
<Dr_willis> deviance,  you are the first person i have ever heard of with a Over heating wifi key/gizmo. :)
<deviance> :P
<deviance> SDamn
<deviance> Damn*
<Dr_willis> Get a little external usb fan, and put on it. :)
<poison--> when i try to install it, it says dependencies needed
<Dr_willis> poison--,  and what ones......
<poison--> think those are the ones
<poison--> libxalan-c, libxerces-c and version 5 of libstdc++.
<Dr_willis> since you are downloading the .deb and yusing dpkg -i whatever.deb you manually need to install the  related ones.
<Dr_willis> I belive. :)
<poison--> yeap
* Dr_willis is downloading virtualbox now.
<poison--> if i could only find em
<poison--> :D
<deviance> I  have just looked at a few reviews for it, and some others have it, I guess I could get a replacment but I cant remeber how long Ive had it! Ill buy a new one, do you recon an inbuilt pc card would be better? Is there a list of Ubuntu/Lubuntu compatible ones Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> ive had MUCH better luck with vmware then virtualbox
<Dr_willis> deviance,  i dont touch wireless if i can help it.
<Dr_willis> deviance,  except with a large hammer...
<deviance> I could get a really big cable...
<Dr_willis> Im, so used to my gigabit lan now.. that wireless is a big step backwards for me.
<deviance> Is gigabit lan easy to set up? And will all my current file sharing and printer sharing work on it aswell?
<Dr_willis> poison--,  the  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads   site lists the entrys for your apt/source.list to let you apt-get install the thing.
<deviance> Or will I have to set everything up again?
<Dr_willis> deviance,  its identical to normal networking.
<deviance> Oh ok
<Dr_willis> just gotta make sure ya got gigibit switches. :) well i hear cat6 cable helps also. but i dont have any. so i cant tell about that part.
<deviance> gigibit switches? cat6? Im unsure Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> gigabit = speed 1000, you cant use speed 100 switches. :)
<Dr_willis> well they will work.. but willkick down to speed 100
<Dr_willis> so whats the point.
<Dr_willis> of coruse you need gigibit network cards also. :) or whats the point.
<deviance> How can I check if I have gigabit? I have built in lan
<sainzeo> manchicken: ok, all updated
<deviance> Lemme check my mobos box :P
<manchicken> sainzeo: So just restart K and all should be good to go.
<sainzeo> manchicken: did that, should i just try kopete and groupwise then and see what happens?
<manchicken> Yup.
<deviance> gigabit ethernet Dr_willis? I have one of thoes ports
<sainzeo> manchicken: k, thanks again for everything!
<deviance> And My wifi router has 3 free ports
<manchicken> sainzeo: No problem.
<poison--> <Dr_willis, did dat also :)
<Dr_willis> deviance,  and i bet that the router ports are NOT gigibit ports.
<deviance> Hmm
<manchicken> sainzeo: Oh, btw, if you use a palm device with kpilot under 3.5.6, you're going to want to switch to using libusb for it under 3.5.7.
<Dr_willis> poison--,  i just installed it with dpkg-i whatever.deb
<Dr_willis> :)
<deviance> I have one PC connecting to it already.
<manchicken> sainzeo: But that's only if you use a palm device.
<deviance> Lemme see....
<Dr_willis> oh wait there was an error.. :)
<sainzeo> manchicken: oh, well no palm so no problem
<Dr_willis> The following NEW packages will be installed:  libxalan110 libxerces27 virtualbox
<Dr_willis> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe libxerces27 2.7.0-3 [1321kB] 
<Dr_willis> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe libxalan110 1.10-3 [1093kB] 
<Dr_willis> THose were the 2 packages you cant find?
* Dr_willis scrolls up.. and gets confused
<deviance> Dr_willis: I have An integrated, 4-port 10/100Base-T Ethernet switch also allows you to connect wired computers to the network. on my router
<poison--> yeap
<poison--> cause in the url says -c
<Dr_willis> deviance,  100base is not 1000 base. :)
<deviance> Damn, so does that mean it would be slow?
<Dr_willis> deviance,  100 is 10x beter.. :) but not 10x faster.. heh heh...
<poison--> gonna try the same way u did
<Dr_willis> deviance,  not really slow..   but gigibit stuff is getting so common now.  i finially  upgraded my whome lan to it.
<Dr_willis> if your pc dosetn have gigibit ports to the other gigibit pc' ports.. theres no point in it.
<deviance> What speed does 100base go at do you know? And Coudl I run a cable from My gigabit to it?
<Dr_willis> gigibit will NOT NOT NOT speed up your internet access.
<deviance> No I see that.
<Dr_willis> only the gb pc to other gb pc's :)
<deviance> Hmm, so it would still work?
<Dr_willis> Of course now im down to 2 pc's - one dont have gb networking.. so.. i aint making full use of it.
<deviance> Ill get a new wifi card :(
<Dr_willis> good luck there.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Id need new wifi cards. and a new wifi router.. and so on. :) so i will stick with wired
<Dr_willis> Plus i allready got the whole house wired
<Dr_willis> poison--,  now this is interesting.. I got 2 feisty machines.. cant find those libs on one.. but did the other box.
<poison--> think its a issue with repos
<poison--> succefull installed it now
<poison--> thanks mate
<Dr_willis> http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/4516
<Dr_willis> is my sources... :)
<Dr_willis> oh NOW ya get it! :0
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<poison--> lmao
<Dr_willis> a bad server? or what was the deal?
<poison--> did it the hard way
<poison--> apt-get install libxalan110
<poison--> apt-get install libxerces27
<poison--> :D
<Dr_willis> sounds like a bug in their packaging.
* poison-- trows a brazilian hottie to ScorpKing
<Dr_willis> aha - i dident have feisty universe enabled on the other box.
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> i did
<Dr_willis> nope.. stilldident do it.
<aflaeh> cannot start kubuntu, kernel - panic
* ScorpKing thanks poison--
<Dr_willis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dr_willis>   libxalan110: Depends: libxerces27 but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_willis>   virtualbox: Depends: libxerces27 but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu> aflaeh: could it boot before?
<Dr_willis> Hmm...
<aflaeh> yes
<ubuntu> aflaeh: Did you change anything?
<aflaeh> did update yesterday
<poison--> lol Willis
<Dr_willis> BUT then a ---------->  apt-get install libxalan110 libxerces27
<Dr_willis> works.. ya gotta install them both at the same time.. :)
<Dr_willis> figure that out
<Dr_willis> they depend on each other in a circle?
<poison--> i didnt had to do that
<ubuntu> Dr_willis: can't that be solved by installing them at the same time?
<poison--> seemed dat xerces was installed already
<Dr_willis> i cut/paste your lines. and it dident work your way poison--
<Dr_willis> i did  apt-get install libxalan110 libxerces27   , and it did isntall them..
<poison--> weird
<Dr_willis> go figure.
<poison--> lmao
<Dr_willis> seen that befor in a few cases
<Dr_willis> !info xalan
<ubotu> xalan: XSLT processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10-3 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dr_willis> xalan was suggested.. but dident say why.. :)
<Dr_willis> still no idea why its suggested
<jthomas> hey does anyone have the root password for MachBoot, the superfast booting ISO from a few weeks ago on distrowatch.com?
<Dr_willis> ok    http://www.machboot.com/     - is a scary web site. :)
<Dr_willis> -->>>  Anyway, if you have any problem, please mail me freely. okajima@digitalinfra.co.jp
<Dr_willis> You can mail him FREELY! :)
<Dr_willis> There are forums at  http://bbs1.machboot.com:8000/mini/BBS/index.html   it seems. :)
<ScorpKing> i'm installing drupal but when i go to the url it asks me if i want to save the phtml file. has apache gone mad? what mimetype is that?
<genii> Dr_willis: Looks like some one-guy show there
<tsb> I tried compiling kde 3.5 head from svn and now my panel menus don't work - I have the exact same problem as this guy http://archives.devshed.com/forums/kde-96/missing-module-in-configure-panel-dialog-830352.html and I can't seem to get it fixed..
<Dr_willis> genii,  and a good case for engrish.com :)
<Dr_willis> but  hes done more gpl work then i have!
<Dr_willis> :)
<fdoving> ScorpKing: missing .phtml php extension?
<genii> heh
<fdoving> ScorpKing: that is the apache config.
<ubuntu> ScorpKing: What mimetype is it being served with?
<ScorpKing> well, drupal is php and i have it installed, so it should work. let me go check if php for apache is installed.
<Dr_willis> genii,  under the 'get root password' thread it says 'Push a red ball.' Heh heh.....
<fdoving> tsb: did you compile kdelibs and kdebase from svn or just one of them?
<tsb> fdoving: both of them, and both of them to /usr/local/kde-svn so I didn't overwrite any kununtu-stuff
<fdoving> ScorpKing: in apache you need to add the extensions for the php-module to handle as php, i'm not sure .phtml is treated like php.
<fdoving> tsb: ok. should work then i guess.
<ScorpKing> fdoving: i'll check. thanks
<genii> Dr_willis: Hmm
<Dr_willis> genii,  i am now too scared to even download/try that thing. :)
<ScorpKing> ah, i don't have libapache2-mod-php5! installing...
<fdoving> ScorpKing: if you're using php5 that is /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<fdoving> ScorpKing: then installing it is enough.
<twylight> what's a good wyswyg html editor?
<tsb> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/7MlJY076.html those look okay?
<fdoving> phtml is enabled by default.
<jussi01> !info quanta | twylight:
<ubotu> twylight:: quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2382 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<ScorpKing> fdoving: i used phpwebsite on my old box. i must have missed some packages. :)
<poison--> <Dr_willis, gonna do a clean install of kubuntu, can i grab all the packages i already downloaded with adept to install after?
<poison--> instead of downloading all again
<genii> Dr_willis: Just for kicks now i am downloading :) Will burn it and mess around later at home
<Dr_willis> poison--,  check whats in /var/cache/apt, backup that up. then restore. I guess. :)
<fdoving> twylight: kompozer might be an alternative for you.
<poison--> sweet
<Dr_willis> poison--,  but not ALL of them may be in there.
<poison--> :(
<Dr_willis> poison--,  if you ahve a 2nd machinde. you can set up apt-file-caching server so only one machine on the lan ever needs to dnload stff.
<ScorpKing> poison--: take a look at apt-move.
<poison--> humm
<ScorpKing> works wonders...
<Dr_willis> !info apt-move
<ubotu> apt-move: Maintain Debian packages in a package pool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.26-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<poison--> problem is im using vmware, weird to move things to other partition
<poison--> how do i install dat?
<Dr_willis> poison--,  heh - set up ssh,? samba? heck just spawn a 2nd vmware machine...
<ScorpKing> poison--: gimme a sec and i'll get a usefull link for you...
<poison--> done :D
<Dr_willis> The apt-move script is used to move a collection of Debian package files into a proper archive hierarchy of the form $LOCALDIR/dists/... where LOCALDIR is specified in the configuration file.
<Dr_willis> http://www.wlug.org.nz/apt-move(8)
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> gotta love html man pages
<poison--> whossssssss yer daddy!!
<poison--> lmao
<Dr_willis> you might want to see how much stuff is even in the cache, befor ya worry about backing it up
<ScorpKing> poison--: here is one more - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto :D
<tzanger> haha
<poison--> 700MB
<DaSkreech> poison--: I think My daddy
<poison--> eheheheh
<Dr_willis> and 1/2 of that may be old/outdated packages
<DaSkreech> poison--: Or at least that's what he told me
<tzanger> sysrescuecd has no support for e1000, and I have no dvd+rw disks
<tzanger> so much for using it to make images
<Hammad> i m having problem installing Kubuntu from hard disk, laptop dvd rom not working
<Dr_willis> Hmm... what is this eth1 device -->  eth1:avah    - that somthign to with the zeroconf stuff?
<twylight> thanks
<ScorpKing> poison--: you can setup another vm with only apache and use the files from apt-move as a local mirror on it.
<poison--> gonna make some free space here first
<poison--> 12GBs is not enough for kubuntu
<DaSkreech> really?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> i have 12GB and i can't do much. :(
<poison--> well, i have some mp3s and pics, so...
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> Right I always have the OS apart from the user directories in my head
<ScorpKing> haha. drupal is working! oh yeah!
<sainzeo> manchicken: looks like its working fine now! thanks for everything, and have a good one!
* ScorpKing is away...
<Hammad> Hello, i m having problem installing Kubuntu from harddisk
<Hammad> i have copied contents of cd to HD and copied grub for DOS , and have entry in boot.ini to start grub
<Hammad>  and in grub's menu.lst i have copied whole contents of /isolinux/isolinux.cfg as my entry
<Hammad> kernel panic - no syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8, 3)
<DaSkreech> Hammad: Hold on
<Hammad> okthanks DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Hammad: http://instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Hammad> tried...not works also
<Hammad> says "cannot access tty or something alike"
<DaSkreech> !nocdinstall is Wwould you like to stop wasting Cds and help mother earth? issue with your  optical drive booting? take a look at http://instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html and see if it helps either situation!
<LjL> !ttyerror | Hammad
<ubotu> Hammad: If you get an error on boot similar to  /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off , you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<Hammad> actually my laptop dvdrom is in bad condition!
<Hammad> ya same error
<kenny__> hola
<Hammad> DaSkreech: tell me Kubuntu kernel boot parameters so that i may boot it from GRUB for installing Kubuntu
<Hammad> DaSkreech: full boot command
<Hammad> like i have here : kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz
<Hammad> initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd.gz
<Hammad> is it correct...well they aren;t
<savetheWorld> Hi all - does KDE have a P&C/GUI ftp client?
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: P&C ?
<senorpedro> savetheWorld: take konqueror
<senorpedro> you can use gftp also
<savetheWorld> Point and Click
<DaSkreech> savetheWorld: Konqueror
<senorpedro> savetheWorld: are you a heroes fan?
<savetheWorld> senorpedro: I'm avoiding gnome tools so I dont have to load the gnome stuff and run the extra proccesses
<senorpedro> ok, then konqueror
<savetheWorld> senorpedro: yes i am, but the nick is not directly related to that. :-)
<senorpedro> btw. gftp is no gnome tool, it just uses a gtk gui
<savetheWorld> oh.
<senorpedro> filezilla is also availible for linux (but using gtk)
<savetheWorld> ok.
<Hammad> any one gonna help me?
<DaSkreech> Hammad: My computer doesn't wanna open up the menu.slt
<zipper> So i just installed a new cpu and motherboard. Now my keyboard layout is messed up, and openGL doesnt work. What to do?
<DaSkreech> Anyone can glance at the menu.lst and tell hammad the startup codes ?
<DaSkreech> zipper: Swap your keyboard layout  and install  accelerated drivers
<zipper> DaSkreech, already got the accelerated drivers, but i\ll reinstall them. Keyboard layout.... any hints where to find that?
<Hammad> isolinux.cfg contains all booting parameters and commands...not i have copied whole commands into my grub boot entry
<DaSkreech> Alt+Space -> System -> press enter -> Keyboard
<Hammad> but this error comes up  kernel panic - no syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8, 3)
<zipper> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zipper> DaSkreech, i cant get alt-space to work, but i suppose it\s the same as the Keyboard settings in System Settings?
<DaSkreech> zipper: yup
<zipper> if so, that doesnt show the keyboard layout anywhere
<genii> DaSkreech: Maybe try menu.lst instead of menu.slt ;)
<DaSkreech> genii: :-P
<DaSkreech> genii: Apparently I don't have one
<zipper> DaSkreech, any other suggestions on where to find keyboard layout settings?
<DaSkreech> genii: take a quick gander at it for me
<genii> DaSkreech: I'll do what i can
<genii> DaSkreech: Hammad's VFS error you mean?
<DaSkreech> zipper Gah!@
<DaSkreech> genii: yes he wants to confirm his startup codes are kosher
<DaSkreech> zipper: I was just cursing you :)
<DaSkreech> zipper: Try Region and language
<genii> Backscrolling, AFK
<genii> Interesting, the VFS error during a normal grub boot would mean the initrd file was messy.
<genii> Hammad: How did you copy the CD to HD? just put the .iso file onto the hard drive?
<otzku> genii:In windows you could use Alcohol.
<genii> otzku: Yes, to extract the contents.
<Hammad> genii: no copied the contents...and setup GRUB for DOS...and menu.lst of GRUB for DOS i copied whole contents of /isolinux/isolinux.cfg
<BluesKaj> otzku, yes but thank god alcohol isn't here
<BluesKaj> one can easily copy an iso by using kiso
<genii> Hammad: Can you please post to the pastebin website the contents of your c:\boot\grub\menu.lst file?
<BluesKaj> no clunky alcohol to deal with
<genii> !pastebin | hammad
<ubotu> hammad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
* genii sips a coffee and thinks of the loadlin.exe in the bad old days
<DaSkreech> genii: Wild west days?
<Hammad> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38670/
<genii> DaSkreech: Pretty much :)
<genii> OK reading
* Dr_willis rembers using loadlin.exe befor.. 
<genii_> bah ghosted
<genii> OK, better
<genii> Did my last 3 msgs get thru?
<DaSkreech> Ok reading
<genii> What is last after "OK reading"  ?
<DaSkreech> ^^^
<Hammad> bah ghosted OK, better what else?
<genii> bah OK
<genii> Hammad: everything from below line 8 can go. Also make sure to copy the iso file and not the extracted contents of the iso file to c:\  and the vmlinuz and the initrd.gz files to c:\boot
<genii> Hammad: There may be another isue which could complicate but is also unlikely. windows will make any drive into c: even if it is not the drive which grub expects to be hd0
<genii> Hammad: Physically in the computer, is that HD the master drive on the primary IDE cable?
<Hammad> one partition 40G
* genii sips a coffee and gives his computer an attitude readjustment 
<genii> Hammad: Yes, that tells the size but it does not tell me if the bios sees the HD as primary master, primary slave, secondary master or secondary slave
<Hammad> primary master
<genii> If anywhere but primary master the grub hd0,0 will need to be adjusted...lag OK hd0 should be correct then
<Hammad> when i boot of cd in my desktop and press F6 i got boot options: like this
<genii> I am trying to remember now if the casper vmlinuz and/or initrd.gz are symlinks
<Hammad> boot=casper integrity-check initrd=/casper/initrd.gz ramdisk_size=1048576 root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash
<genii> Shouldn't be
<venik> How do I find out which version of Kubuntu I am running?
<venik> Is Gutsy out yet?
<genii> Hammad: Change first parts to: boot=vmlinuz integrity-check initrd=/boot/initrd.gz         ** rest stays the same
<Hammad> ok genii whats the solution...
<genii> might need boot=/boot/vmlinuz
<Hammad> and how kernel will come to know that other files are in iso?
<genii> hammad: I don't normally install thru this way so i don't know the mechanics of how it knows where/how iso is or how to see it
<venik> somehow, my sounds are all lost
<DaSkreech> venik: lsb_release -a
<DaSkreech> venik: no
<Hammad> genii, Error 8: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<genii> Hammad: Did you try previously no F6 and the default? If so what error
<genii> googling, BRB
<genii> bah firefox needs restart...i'll be a bit longer
<uga> genii: hi there, what's up?
<genii> uga: Trying to sort out Hammad's install issue. grub4dos way etc
<genii> Hmm
<genii> Hammad: What OS was on there? this whole procedure will not work with NTFS
<Hammad> i have FAT32 just made 15G separate...just for FAT32 so i should rename hd(0,0)?
<uga> genii: lol, the idea is nice... scanning for all partitions... but ... what if you have left out some buggy loader in a partition and it keeps booting with it? =)
<uga> heh
<uga> I never read about grub4dos before. I wonder the reason for the name, anyay
<uga> w
<coreymon77> okay, whats the problem
<uga> oh, winders boot manager
<uga> tahts' why...
<genii> uga: It's surprisingly lacking in documentation :?
<genii> :/ rather
<uga> genii: http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Grub4dos_tutorial#Difference_between_GRUB_for_DOS_and_GNU_GRUB
<uga> are you there?
<coreymon77> uga: what happened? reinstalled doze and now you cant boot?
<uga> ignore the # part
<uga> coreymon77: the target isn't me
<uga> Hammad's box, using grub4dos, it seems
<genii> Hammad: Hmm. Where is the fat32 partition you wish to try install from?
<coreymon77> Hammad: what happened?
<Hammad> i have 15G right at the start of HD set active, FAT32 and unallocated free space for formating to ext
<coreymon77> Hammad:what happened?
<Hammad> coreymon77: my laptop's cdrom not working,so i attached it to usb converter and copied Kubuntu cd files in Hardisk
<genii> Hammad: so 15Gb(active)(fs=fat32?/NTFS?) some other partition (Fat32), unallocated
<genii> ?
<Hammad> coreymon77: then i copied grub4dos in /boot/grub
<Hammad> genii: yes
<genii> brb, fetching another coffee
<Hammad> FAT32
<coreymon77> Hammad: grub4dos? is that different from regular grub?
<Hammad> coreymon77: and in menu.lst i tried many thing to boot up /casper/vmlinux & /casper/initrd.gz
<genii> hammad:one minute i need caffeine :)
<Hammad> i dont know...i m new to this Linux but not Mac & windows
<coreymon77> Hammad: okay, did you install kubuntu?
<genii> If anyone else wants to help tackle, working from http://instantfundas.blogspot.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<Stevethepirate> "make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete."  <-- wtf.. trying to compile jukebox3d .. any advice?
<uga> genii: I think it'll be easier for me to burn the damn CD and send it over mail to him? =)
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> is the fact that you cant burn the cd the problem?
<deviance> Konqueror is designed to be preloaded but not shows and thats settable in the control pannel, but can you do the same for firefox?
<venik> is there a VERSION command or something like it, to find out which version of Linux I am running?
<uga> venik: uname -a
<venik> I was actually trying to discover the version of Kubuntu I am running
<coreymon77> venik: that would be in kubuntu help
<llp78> Hi everyone Ive got no sound.. have looked into it and i noticed alsamixer is showing the wrong sound card - anyone know how to change the soundcard in alsamixer to another one?
<genii> lsbrelease
<llp78> any help would be goof
<llp78> good
<coreymon77> venik: in te about kubuntu section of the docs
<Hammad> genii, begining waiting for root device
<genii> no, need coffee then I can be lucid :)
<genii> Hammad: Well, this is some progress
<Hammad> coreymon77?
<llp78> ive got 2 sound cards on my system the onboard one is pretty shit so i bought a sound blaster - but alsamixer points to the onboard card and not the sb
<genii> hammad: This is from the default boot line with no F6 interrupting?
<llp78> how would you restart the sound service ? can you do that ?
<Hammad> genii: this is the simplest script : kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz
<Hammad> initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd.gz
<Hammad> genii, yes
<genii> Hammad: OK
<user_> are there any other network managers other than knetworkmanager?
<venik> I looked there but did not find anything that will tell me which version of Kubuntu I am running
<BluesKaj> llp78, you will prolly have to go into BIOS peripherals to reset the default souncard, but you can try this first in the terminal: sudo asoundconf list .Then when you find the the card you want to use ,type this in the terminal: sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<uga> Stevethepirate: some files got future date or so. or you changed/adjusted the time while it's building
<coreymon77> user_: i just use iwconfig
<uga> Stevethepirate: that's not nice for Make, which needs to know what's the latest build
<genii> venik: lsb_release rather
<coreymon77> user_: skip the graphical front and go straight to the command line
<coreymon77> Hammad: why not just order some cds from shipit?
<uga> Stevethepirate: try make clean; find -exec touch {}; make
<Stevethepirate> no worries
<Stevethepirate> my internal time was wrong
<uga> =)
<teiwaz> can I use iwconfig to connect to wireless networks?
<venik> no lsb modules are available
<genii> Hammad: you know, for all the trouble, it actually might be worth it to wait for a CD from the mail
<Stevethepirate> teiwaz: yeah.. kwifimanager is nice too
<coreymon77> teiwaz: iwconfig is the command line way to connect
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> teiwaz: i use iwconfig and kwifimanager
<coreymon77> teiwaz: the command works like this
<teiwaz> knetworkmanager seems to have a known bug with some wep routers
<venik> seems weird that there is no simple way to find out the version of the OS
<coreymon77> teiwaz: do you have a wep key?
<Hammad> genii, but the core problem is my laptop cdrom drive
<teiwaz> for some networks
<coreymon77> venik: go into the kubuntu help docs
<coreymon77> venik: and the go to about kubuntu
<uga> Hammad: what's up with the drive?
<uga> doesn't work fine?
<llp78> BluesKaj: you've just solved the problem - well i have sound for now - thanks
<uga> Hammad: you can't get any friend to burn it for you, or lend you a usb CD drive?
<uga> cd writer, I mean
<sainzeo> hey all, when i'm attempting to transfer files (music, images,etc) kubuntu will suddenly lock-up and I have to power down in order to restart - any thoughts?
<BluesKaj> llp78, good :)
<venik> I did--   all the stuff there talks about 7.04
<venik> is THAT how I am supposed to discover the version I am using?
<genii> venik: 7.04 =Feisty
<venik> thanks-- that is NOT my question
<coreymon77> venik: what do you want then?
<venik> but ok
<venik> I want to find out which command to use to find out that, for example, my upgrade to Gutsy has worked
<Hammad> my laptop is old one cant boot off usb port...
<venik> namely, I want the OS to tell me what version it is
<genii> <venik> is there a VERSION command or something like it, to find out which version of Linux I am running<uga> venik: uname -a<venik> I was actually trying to discover the version of Kubuntu I am running
<uga> venik: didn't I tell you up there, around 1 h ago?
<uga> venik: uname -a
<uga> that's the OS version
<coreymon77> venik: if the docs say 7.04, then you are using feisty
<venik> 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<venik> nothing there about Gutsy or Feisty
<uga> venik: that's the OS version. You're using linux 2.6.20, build 126
<uga> 16
<uga> another thing is you want the distro name. There's one file... lemme remember =)
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay, anyways
<venik> I guess it must be my inadequate English
<sainzeo> hey all, when i'm attempting to transfer files (music, images,etc) kubuntu will suddenly lock-up and I have to power down in order to restart - any thoughts?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: the command goes like this
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> teiwaz: sudo iwconfig essid [your network essid]  key [your wep key] 
<venik> The OS tells me what version it is when I reboot, but it does NOT tell me what version of Kubuntu it is running
<kreib> how can i make a script run everytime after kubuntu has loaded?
<uga> venik: cat /etc/issue.net
<SlimeyPete> or uname -r
<coreymon77> teiwaz: the key part is only needed if the network is encrypted
<coreymon77> teiwaz: oh ya
<coreymon77> teiwaz: i forgot
<uga> but not sure if that's standard among all distros. There was one file... I believe specified by LSB
<venik> thank you-- that is what I was looking for
<uga> anyone knows?
<sainzeo> hey all, when i'm attempting to transfer files (music, images,etc) kubuntu will suddenly lock-up and I have to power down in order to restart - this seems to happen only when i'm copying files from a SAMBA share to my kubuntu laptop..any ideas?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: what are you using, eth0/1, ra0/1, wlan0/1,ath0/1
<venik> for this very highly intuitive, self-explanatory way of finding out which Kubuntu version I am running
<venik> why didn't I think of that?
<teiwaz> "unrecognized wireless request (then it lists the network I'm trying to connect to)
<teiwaz> eth1
<uga> "he file is a text file which contains a message or system identification to be printed before the login prompt of a telnet session."
<uga> oh,
<uga> venik: it's not the correct way to get it. Just a message shown when somebody connects... lemme check more
<BluesKaj> venik, lsb_release -a
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay
<coreymon77> teiwaz: i forgot a part of the command
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> teiwaz: do this
<coreymon77> teiwaz: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [your essid]  key [wep key] 
<venik> yes, that was better.  Thanks
<coreymon77> for example
<nekooni> hello, is there anyone i could query for some help with my fake-raid boot problem ?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid asdf key 12345
<genii> Hammad: Still bearing with us?
<uga> okay, found it!!!! =)
<uga> venik: /etc/lsb-release
<uga> that's the correct way
<uga> cat /etc/lsb-release to get it
<Hammad> no...i am learning! :-)
<uga> part of the LSB standard
<teiwaz> k, it looks like it ran clean
<keito> I've installed KDE on my ubuntu desktop a while back and now want to remove it.  I thought I installed kubuntu-desktop but looking in synaptic it would appear not.  how do I remove all the packages at once now? -- are there other kde desktop  packages out there?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: good
<teiwaz> however iwconfig still shows me as being unassociated
<coreymon77> teiwaz: you on wired right now?
<teiwaz> negative, EVDO cell phone
<teiwaz> via wvdial
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay
<uga> BluesKaj: oh, damn, why don't you colorise your comments or CC to me, so that I don't waste my time digging ;)
<coreymon77> teiwaz: you did the iwconfig command?
<uga> BluesKaj: btw,... "No LSB modules are available."
<nekooni> or, if this is quick to answer: kernel is 2.6.20-16, using update-initramfs gives me the error "eval: 1: array_dmraid~=: not found" and i have no idea what this message wants to tell me :/
<teiwaz> ifconfig shows eth1 with a 169.x.x.x ip
<uga> what are lsb modules meant to be?
<teiwaz> yeah
<jimmacdonald> Ok stupid linux question.  How do I securely copy files between two Ubuntu boxen on the same network?
<Chousuke> jimmacdonald: with scp
<emilsedgh> jimmacdonald: ssh?
<Chousuke> scp local_file user@remote_host:target_dir/
<coreymon77> teiwaz: why ifconfig
<Chousuke> you need -r if copying directories.
<coreymon77> teiwaz: do the iwconfig command again
<coreymon77> teiwaz: and then jsut type iwconfig
<Chousuke> jimmacdonald: and an ssh server running on the target machine.
<teiwaz> oh, I wasn't sure if iwconfig would show me my ip address
<BluesKaj> uga, i thought venik just wanted to know which distro he was running ... i guess he upgraded :)
<emilsedgh> sudo apt-get install openssh-server on one of them then from konqueror go to fish:/username@host (its same as Chousuke said, just easier)
<teiwaz> I did that, and it said unassociated
<coreymon77> tyep iwconfig into console, just the one word
<Hammad> ok guys i got no solution for my problem ... but to change my laptop DVDROM Driver
<uga> BluesKaj: yeah, but I didn't know the lsb command ;)
<coreymon77> teiwaz: put the output in pastebin
<teiwaz> which is why I also ran ifconfig, to verify that I was indeed not conected
<uga> I was grepping through teh whole of etc until I found it
<Hammad> thanks for your time and best regards....
<BluesKaj> i keep them in a text file on the desktop as a reference
<Hammad> Thanks you!
<coreymon77> teiwaz: has wireless ever worked?
<Menda> hi
<teiwaz> yup
<coreymon77> teiwaz: so whats the matter right now?
<teiwaz> just one day it started crapping out at 28% (configuring device)
<coreymon77> teiwaz: ah
<coreymon77> okay
<teiwaz> did some research, and it seems that knetworkmanager has some issues
<teiwaz> so was looking for alternatives
<coreymon77> teiwaz: kwifimanager
<coreymon77> teiwaz: use apt to get it
<teiwaz> ran that one, it keeps just showing "out of range"
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay
<teiwaz> even though rescanning networks does show me all of the local networks
<coreymon77> paste the output of iwconfig in pastebin
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay?
<teiwaz> done
<teiwaz> want me to post it here? or?
<coreymon77> www.pastebin.ca
<teiwaz> k
<teiwaz> one sec
<coreymon77> teiwaz: paste it there and then give me the post url
<teiwaz> http://www.pastebin.ca/716287
<teiwaz> that's pretty sweet
<coreymon77> teiwaz: its used so that you dont flood the channel
<teiwaz> yeah
<jimmacdonald> got it guys scp was what I was looking for... I use a different methodology at work. (a unique version of Rdist)
<teiwaz> I wasn't gonna paste all that without explicit instructions to ;)
<coreymon77> teiwaz: thats all iwconfig says?
<teiwaz> and I don't like /msging in help channels, in case someone else is having my same issues
<coreymon77> teiwaz: thats all it says?
<teiwaz> that's what I get from iwconfig > output, then uploading output
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay then
<uga> teiwaz: how about stderr output?
<uga> > output would only show stdout afaik
<uga> >output.txt 2>&1
<uga> should do
<coreymon77> teiwaz: try this
<teiwaz> iwconfig shows basically the same thing, it just lists all of the other network adapters, and says "no wireless extensions"
<coreymon77> teiwaz: iwconfig eth1 scan
<genii> Hmm finding some interesting info on no cd install here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 but much conflicting/obfuscated stuff to sift through
<teiwaz> unrecognized wireless request
<coreymon77> teiwaz: oh, i think thats an ifcommand
<coreymon77> teiwaz: ifcommand eth1 scan
<teiwaz> you mean ifconfig?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: ya, sorry
<teiwaz> scan: unknown host
<sainzeo> anyone know where i can find a weather applet for the taskbar?
<acidBURN> in kontact ,when select a contact, to send a IM to him,
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay
<acidBURN> the message tells me, no-instant messaging app
<coreymon77> teiwaz: nevermind that
<uga> isn't it iwlist scan?
<uga> =)
<spark_> hey guys
<coreymon77> teiwaz: ya, that
<coreymon77> uga: i can never get that command right!
<uga> man iwlist ;)
<mrdigital> in kunbuntu fiesty whats the root password?
<coreymon77> mrdigital: unless you have changed it, your user password
<mrdigital> authentication failed
<mrdigital> the setup never asked for a root password
<mrdigital> and my user password doesnt work either
<coreymon77> mrdigital: you using su or sudo?
<mrdigital> su
<teiwaz> bah
<grul> maybe he's just shy
<teiwaz> pastebin keeps returning errors no
<teiwaz> now
<coreymon77> mrdigital: su doesnt work in kubuntu
<coreymon77> mrdigital: or any of the other *buntus
<coreymon77> mrdigital: use sudo
<mrdigital> how do i get a root prompt in kunbutu
<kkathman> coreymon77:  sure it does you just have to enable it :)
<coreymon77> kkathman: ya, but sudo -s works jsut fine
<coreymon77> kkathman: no need
<coreymon77> mrdigital: sudo -s
<kkathman> depends  on what you are used to :)
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay, heres what we do
<mrdigital> thank you
<coreymon77> teiwaz: open system settings
<coreymon77> teiwaz: go to networking
<uga> coreymon77: you can sudo su ;)
<uga> or passwd and then su
<drmartins> :)
<kkathman> yep
<Chousuke> sudo -s!
<kkathman> thank you uga :)
<Chousuke> :(
<coreymon77> i know i know
<kkathman> hehe
<coreymon77> im tallking about defaults
<uga> :P
<coreymon77> sudo -s works perfectly fine
<coreymon77> no need for su
<spark_> hey guys, is there any way to save the streams i want to rip with kstreamripper or do i have to type them again everytime i restart the program?
<Chousuke> yeah, and sudo -i to
<Chousuke> too*
<kkathman> <coreymon77> mrdigital: su doesnt work in kubuntu
<kkathman> thats not what you said
<Chousuke> important difference.
<uga> I really wonder if leaving sudo passwordless makes one's system much easier to compromise than without
<coreymon77> teiwaz: give me a sec, i gotta boot up my linux box
<Chousuke> kkathman: it's useless on kubuntu
<kkathman> you said it doesnt work - it does work,....just is disabled :)
<coreymon77> kkathman: i meant by default
<kkathman> Chousuke:  I disagree
<kkathman> there are MANY times that su is very useful
<coreymon77> kkathman: he seems to be new, atleast to kubuntu, i wasnt going to go into details
<Chousuke> and those are?
<kkathman> especially the more you do at the cli
<Chousuke> kkathman: sudo -s does everything su does
<coreymon77> kkathman: Chousuke take it to offtppic
<kkathman> Chousuke:  like copying across networks of dissimilar distros
<coreymon77> offtopic*
<uga> Chousuke: except it doesn't change to /root home
<uga> right?
<Chousuke> uga: sudo -s does iirc
<Chousuke> sudo -i doesn't
<Chousuke> or maybe it was the other way around
<teiwaz> k, sorry, had to field a phone call
<uga> Chousuke: uhm... okay, else it writes your home files as root and you can run into a little trouble later
<coreymon77> kkathman: give me a sec to boot up my kubuntu box
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> kkathman: sorry, wrong person
<coreymon77> teiwaz: that was directed to you
<teiwaz> yeah
<teiwaz> no worries
<teiwaz> I appreciate it
<uga> Chousuke: it doesnt:
<uga> uga@dpcuga:~$ sudo -s
<uga> root@dpcuga:~# echo $HOME
<uga> /home/uga
<coreymon77> everyon
<coreymon77> e
<uga> Chousuke: have fun ;)
<teiwaz> It's just annoying to have to boot back into windows to get onto a wireless network
<Chousuke> uga: sudo -i then
<coreymon77> take the sudo vs su argument to offtopic
<coreymon77> it doesnt belong here
<coreymon77> teiwaz: ill fix that
<coreymon77> teiwaz: go into system settings
<uga> Chousuke: bingo ;)
<teiwaz> k, I have kpanel open
<teiwaz> and system settings
<coreymon77> teiwaz: system settings-network settings
<parsnip> hey all
<coreymon77> go to network settings
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> teiwaz: click admin mode at the bottom
<parsnip> how can you make firefox load up maximised, mine only loads up as a small window
<teiwaz> done
<coreymon77> teiwaz: is eth1 in the list of interfaces?
<teiwaz> I'm rooted
<teiwaz> yup
<coreymon77> teiwaz: and is kwifimanager open?
<drmartins> gnome the best:))
<teiwaz> negative
<teiwaz> open it?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay, open it and minimize it to the sys tray
<teiwaz> done
<coreymon77> teiwaz: it should always be kept open
<coreymon77> okay
<uga> LOL http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2007092601726NWCY
<teiwaz> yeah
<teiwaz> I had knetworkmanager open instead
<teiwaz> I switched them
<coreymon77> teiwaz: click on eth1, and then go to configure
<coreymon77> teiwaz: you in the configure window/
<coreymon77> ?
<nAgoHaK> hi!
<teiwaz> yeah
<teiwaz> put in ssid and key
<coreymon77> teiwaz: is this your usual network
<coreymon77> teiwaz: as in, is this the one that you are on most often
<parsnip> got it, never mind :)
* parsnip feels smart
<teiwaz> nah, but I don't mind going in and tinkering if I have to
<coreymon77> teiwaz: lappy or desktop?
<teiwaz> I just want to be able to get on a network in under a minute or two
<teiwaz> lappy
<coreymon77> teiwaz: okay
<coreymon77> teiwaz: is this your default network?
<teiwaz> no, and I've purged it from the list of networks in knetworkmanager
<teiwaz> this is the wireless at my wifes office
<coreymon77> teiwaz: oh
<teiwaz> I've also uninstalled and reinstalled knetworkmanager
<coreymon77> teiwaz: alright, so you dont want to connect to this one automatically when you turn on your computer every time
<teiwaz> I'm wondering if it could be a device issue at this point
<teiwaz> I don't mind if it does, I can easily disable that
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> teiwaz: check the activate when computer starts if you want
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> press okay
<coreymon77> teiwaz: now go to the routes tab
<coreymon77> teiwaz: and put your router's ip into there
<teiwaz> k
<coreymon77> teiwaz: now go to the domain name system tab
<coreymon77> teiwaz: do you know this networks dns?
<teiwaz> if need be I can use the router as dns
<coreymon77> teiwaz: what router?
<coreymon77> teiwaz: company?
<teiwaz> hold on a sec
<teiwaz> bah
<teiwaz> g2g... thanks for the help though
<coreymon77> teiwaz: but we are not done yet
<Webbmaster> hio
<Webbmaster> h
<Webbmaster> hi
<coreymon77> Webbmaster: hi
<soon> anyone know if I can run a 32bit programme (Stata 8 from www.stata.com) on my 64 bit AMD based box?
<mefisto_> what's the shutdown option to force fsck on reboot?
<Webbmaster> any idea why i can kdesu into other user;s graphical programs in feisty but not gutsy?
<august_> i have a problem with linux
<BluesKaj> soon , yes
<august_> wondering if anyone could help
<Webbmaster> august_: tell us what it is, and we;ll see
<august_> am trying to run my pc to my tv.  But i do not now how to get the screen over to the tv
<soon> BluesKaj - ia32 chroot ?
<august_> i have the cord in the pc...but everytime i restart the pc it doesnt come on the tv
<august_> i dont know what to push or anything.  Is there anywhere i can go into and click it over to the tv?  I know you can do it on windows...
<august_> anyone know this problem?
<august_> im trying to watch movies from my pc on my bigscreen....but it doesnt work ...the cord is in!!
<mefisto_> I did sudo shutdown -r -F now, but it didn't do a fsck on reboot. what did I get wrong?
<Webbmaster> august_: ive not tried getting my pc on my tv so i dunno
<Webbmaster> august_: what type of cable are you using?
<august_> not sv but the other cable...the one that looks like a monitor cable
<august_> anyone have a clue?
<Webbmaster> august_: hmmm
<august_> isnt there anywhere i can go in to get it over to the tv???
<Webbmaster> august_: have you got it to work at all?
<august_> nope
<Webbmaster> do you konw whether your video out is compatible with linux?
<august_> anyone know how to get the picture on the pc to the tv?? i have the chords and everything is plugged in
<BillTheFish> I'm not sure if i'm in the right channel here, I'm having a hell of a time figureing out how to record audio.. thus far i've only gotten noise.. Double checked the connection of the mic.. its in the mic slot.. anyone have any thoughts?
<Webbmaster> anyone able to help with broken packages?
<BluesKaj> Webbmaster, do yo have synaptic ?
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: erm no
<Indice> BillTheFish: I cannot record even stream radio even with the program for recording radio
<Webbmaster> couldn't i do it through command line as easily as synaptic?
<Indice> %\
<Indice> u could
<Webbmaster> but how?
<BluesKaj> Webbmaster, synaptic will detect broken pkges and in it's edit file and there's an option to fix them
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: bah, ill install it then
<BillTheFish> well i think i'm close to fixing the issue.. i think.. when i record.. i get noise.. so its not like absolutely nothing.. you get the same Indice?
<BluesKaj> Webbmaster, in the terminal : sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: yeah i know that much :D
<BluesKaj> good :)
<colubro> ciao
<blain_> Folk -- I'm having trouble trying to reconfigure my printer settings -- getting the CUPS error "server-error-internal-error" when I try to tell it to not print from the color cartridge -- didn't realize it was making black out of the color cartridge until the black turned to pink.
<BluesKaj> one never knows in here , what ppl know and don't know :)
<soon> Answers to my previous question are answered (mostly) here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot  .. just in case others look for it ....
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: yeah, i guess so
<Webbmaster> im actually compiling gansh from source atm :D
<blain_> googling indicates that this error is damn near useless, but that it might have something to do with permissions someplace.
<blain_> Any wild ass guesses as to what's going on and how to fix it?
<colubro> italiani
<blain_> (fwiw, I'm running a constantly updated Feisty system).
<tzanger> if I"ve got an aptoncd cd image with a bunch of updates already downloaded on it, how on earth do I tell adept to use those first,a nd only download if it can't find the file there?
<tzanger> I've got the cdrom added to the repo list
<soon> at the page I linked above, it reads: sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release
<soon> I need sed to point to fiesty ... what should the s/dapper/breezy/g be changed to ???
* blain_ thinks he's hearing crickets.
<TameLion> tzanger: It should use the CD-ROM first automatically, unless the versions in the repos are newer
<jussi01> blain_: what up?
<sainzeo> hey all, i'm unable to start a groupwise conversation in kopete - it gives an error - any suggestions?
<blain_> jussi01 -- the printer problem I mentioned above.
<jussi01> blain_: can you give it to me again?
<blain_> I'm having trouble trying to reconfigure my printer settings -- getting the CUPS error "server-error-internal-error" when I try to tell it to not print from the color cartridge -- didn't realize it was making black out of the color cartridge until the black turned to pink.
<jussi01> blain_: ahhh... cups... (cups = cant usually print stuff). lol you could try asking in ##cups
<dim__> hello all, when is the next release of kubuntu?
<stamen> hi
<sainzeo> dim_: october
<stamen> how can I upgrade my openofiice to the latest version on their web site?
<jussi01> !gutsy | dim__
<ubotu> dim__: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<dim__> and will the DVD version of kubuntu ever be available for free shipping?
<blain_> jussi01 -- Okay.
<stamen> I am usin feisty
<mrdigital> hey i think i broke KDE i installed the nvidia driver and now when i boot
<stamen> and there is still no upgrade for openoffice
<mrdigital> it displays Nvidia logo. then the kubuntu screen where it loads the desktop etc it gets to the desktop and that goes away
<TameLion> dim_ 18th oct
<jussi01> stamen: Wait for gutsy - in 1 month
<mrdigital> and now i have a blank desktop no taskbar or anything
<stamen> but if I don't want gutsy
<stamen> what can I do
<mrdigital> any idea?
<quixogre> afternoon all
<quixogre> anyone need help from a noob?
<dim__> ubotu: "(due October 2007) | It is development software": do you mean it is in beta?
<jussi01> !bot | dim__:
<ubotu> dim__:: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> dim__: it will be beta in a few days
<genii> dim__: October 17th is tentative release date
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, ctrl+alt+F2 , type : startkde , if nothing happens : startx
<sainzeo> hey all, i'm unable to start a groupwise conversation in kopete - it gives an error - any suggestions?
* genii gags at mention of groupwise
<TameLion> mrdigital: Re-instate your backup of xorg.config if you get into trouble
<quixogre> sainzeno, what error does it give?
<quixogre> sainzeo*
<mrdigital> i kinda broke my xorg.config backup
<jussi01> anyone know if this page is in english somewhere? I cant seem to find it...
<jussi01> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/RadeonDriver
<mrdigital> BluesKaj: if i do startx then it loads and i get the loading desktop icon and poof blank desktop
<mrdigital> i did a update kde maybe that will fix it
<jussi01> mrdigital: this command gives you a clean xorg - as you would get from a new install: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, make sure you have 'kubuntu-desktop' installed
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, check in adept
<BluesKaj> in apt  rather
<quixogre> anyone know the apt-get command for gtk+ package install?
<ronald> hola
<quixogre> sorry, no hablamos
<Webbmaster> hmm this program isn't removing :S
<TameLion> quixogre: If you mean the gtk+ libs, try libgtk2.0-0
<jussi01> Webbmaster: ?
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, at the prompt like before: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Webbmaster> jussi01: im trying to apt-get remove something
<ronald> alguien es de peru?
<Webbmaster> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<jussi01> Webbmaster: have you tried 'sudo apt-get install -f' ?
<TameLion> ronald: try channel #Kubuntu-es
<quixogre> !spanish |ronald
<ubotu> ronald: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Webbmaster> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> Webbmaster: and?
<TameLion> hehehe thanks quixogre
<mrdigital> ok im at loadingn the window manager and it seems to hang here now
<ronald> gracias
<Webbmaster> jussi01: its installs its dependencies
<mrdigital> how could  i have lost kubuntu-desktop?
<quixogre> i tried the install for libgtk2.0.0...no luck
<jussi01> Webbmaster: how did you install the package in the first place?
<Nik> can someone help me with installing a bootsplash?
<Webbmaster> jussi01: apt-get
<Webbmaster> i think i might have mucked up one of the files it installed :S
<quixogre> whats the problem Nik>
<jussi01> Webbmaster: which package?
<TameLion> quixogre: what is telling you about needing gtk?
<Webbmaster> jussi01: iced tea
<Nik> there isnt /etc/bootsplash
<Phlogi> can I have multiple identities in thunderbird like in kmail? I mean so that I can send from different email adresses over the same send server.
<quixogre> tamelion: trying to install wireshark. its needing gtk+ dev libs
<Webbmaster> jussi01: its not in an official repo
<TameLion> quixogre: Ahhh.. try libgtk2.0-dev ;)
<mrdigital> im still hanging at the kubuntu loading window manager screen
<jussi01> Webbmaster: ahh
<Webbmaster> jussi01: is htere not a brute force method of removal?
<jussi01> mrdigital: how is your disk space?
<mrdigital> good
<jussi01> Webbmaster: yes, there is... just trying to remember how...
<quixogre> tamelion: that did the trick. thanks
<TameLion> np
<Nik> can someone help me with installing a bootsplash?
<quixogre> nik, look in /etc/kde/bootsplash
<Nik> ok
<BluesKaj> Webbmaster, how did you install the pkg initially ?
<jussi01> Webbmaster: it may work if you grab the actual deb and dpkg -r packagename.deb but im not certain of that
<jussi01> BluesKaj: apt-get
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, did you , sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop at the prompt ?
<jussi01> third party repo
<Webbmaster> jussi01: ill try that
<jussi01> Webbmaster: good luck
<jussi01> :)
<Nik> quixogre: kde3 dosent have it and i dont have a kde
<quixogre> nik okies. lemme check right quick, see if i can find it on my system...running kde correct?
<Nik> yea
<mrdigital> yes says already installed
<Nik> fresh install of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Webbmaster, sudo apt-get remove -f 'packagename' , doesn't work ?
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: 1 sec
<jussi01> BluesKaj: doh... thats what i was trying to remember
<mikael__> wow many people here
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: no, its not working
<mikael__> This is my first week with kubuntu and its great!! anyone else think so?
<quixogre> kubuntu sucks. UBUNTU w/GNOME FTW!
<Webbmaster> quixogre: :O
<BluesKaj> Webbmaster, check in adept or synaptic to see if you can remove it that way
<emilsedgh> mikael__: most of us :D
<mrdigital> i dont think its a kde problem
<mikael__> but quixogre
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: ive tried that
<mrdigital> can i reinstall xwindow?
<mikael__> i couldent play avi in ubuntu
<mikael__> why
<mikael__> on vlc
<aguitel> how i know the temperature from my CP
<quixogre> hehe j/k...i'll give up my kde when they pry my cold dead fingers off the keyboard
<Webbmaster> hmm whats binfmts
<mikael__> why couldent i play avi files on vlc / ubuntu but on kubuntu it works flawless
<jussi01> Webbmaster: did you try with the deb?
<quixogre> actually, as much fun as kde is, i still prefer straight command line
<august__> wondering if anyone can help me???
<aguitel> how i know the temperature from my CP
<jussi01> !ask | august__
<august__> have a problem connecting pc to tv.....i dont know what to push
<ubotu> august__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<quixogre> only if ya  ask august
<Webbmaster> jussi01: no not, yet, its rather large and i don't want to download it again
<Nik> omg nvm kubuntu im going suse (not kidding)
<august__> i have the cord in the pc and the tv
<Webbmaster> is there a cache of it somewhere
<Webbmaster> jussi01: thing is, i think the error is from dpkg anyway
<august__> the cord from the pc to tv is in...
<august__> is there anywhere i can go to get my output options
<august__> ??????????
<august__> i want to play a movie on my tv instead of my computer?
<mrdigital> anyone have anymore ideas?
<sainzeo> quixogre: it says: An error occurred when trying to start a chat: 53560
<august__> can anyone help?
<jussi01> Webbmaster: /var/cache iirc
<genii> sainzeo: Might be http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112908
<quixogre> mrdigital: reinstall kubuntu. its what i do
<Webbmaster> august__: have you tried any other channels?
<jussi01> !patience | august__
<ubotu> august__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> or related
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, nd Webbmaster that's the extent of my help knowledge on those probs...maybe some of the theother heavy hitters in here can help
<august__> oh ok..im sorry...i can come back later if its ok??
<quixogre> sainzeo: the number doesnt do me a whole lot of good. does it say anything else?
<Webbmaster> BluesKaj: okies
<quixogre> august, just wait a few. someone will help when they can
<BluesKaj> august_ are talking about hooking up a tv to your tv out ?
<sainzeo> quixogre: no, thats all it says :(
<august__> i am trying to get my pc to my tv
<sainzeo> quixogre: i'm gonna try logging in with the fully qualified name and see if that does anything
<quixogre> sainzeo, im not real familiar with groupwise chat...sorry :(
<august__> i have the cable in the pc...but i try to click fn f7 but it doesnt work...so i was wondering if there was like somewhere i coudl go in to get myoutput to the tv?  just like in windows.
<sainzeo> quixogre: thats okay! i'm glad you're trying to help!
<quixogre> august, do you have a cable capable of connecting the tv to the pc?
<jussi01> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jussi01> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<quixogre> augst, nm you answered my question
<genii> sainzeo: The exact sdame symptoms you are describing with kopete are at that url. Perhaps see if initiating a convo fom another user to there works
<august__> yes i do have..it works with my windows pc but not with my linux
<tatters> will scp copy folders as well as files over ssh?
<jussi01> august__: it takes a little setting up
<BluesKaj> what tv card august__ ?
<august__> i have a brand new tv... 42 daewoo lcd
<quixogre> tatters, dont see why it wouldnt
<chris___> Hiya new here
<quixogre> hello chriss__
<chris___> hi quixogre
<quixogre> -s
<chris___> i need some guidance
<quixogre> chris dont ask to ask, just ask
<tatters> quixogre thats what I thought but it errors /var/cache/apt-cacher: not a regular file     am I missing something?
<tatters> scp /var/cache/apt-cacher test@192.168.1.110:/var/cache/apt-cacher
<mrdigital> i fixed it woohoo
<TameLion> Well done mrdigital.. feel good? :)
<chris___> i've installed kubuntu 6.06.1 alternative i386 on a ibm thinkpad celeron 1000ghz 128 memory i've checked the cd and memory all is well but when i'm actually running kubuntu it is extremely sluggish.
<quixogre> might try man scp,tatters: might try using sftp instead
<TameLion> chris___: with 128Mb it probably will be
<TameLion> That's minimum requirement, really
<quixogre> chris, need more meory. or might make a larger swap space
<chris___> how do i make a larger swap space?
<tatters> hmm sftp sounds like a lot of settimg up compared to scp
<sainzeo> genii: not sure if i completely understand you, but another user on groupwise is able to open a conversation with me, i on the other hand cannot start one with someone
<quixogre> have to go into format options chris__ wont make it run SUPERfast, but would help take a load off the memory a tad
<genii> sainzeo: That is about the essence, yes
<quixogre> tatters: should be.  still using the ssh protocols....should be about the same
<chris___> what O/S should i use on my system?
<sainzeo> genii, quixogre: i've also tried logging in with just "username" as well as "username.context.blah" and the same error occurs
<quixogre> tatters, from what i read about scp on man pages, doesnt look like it supports folder copying
<august__> hmmmm...should i download somehting?
<tatters> quixogre  thnxc for looking , is there a ssh drag n drop package maybe to copy this folder over
<quixogre> chris__ picking an O/S is like picking underwear. its mostly a personal choice. find one you like, and go with it
<quixogre> tatters, not sure...man sftp. its what i did
<TameLion> chris___: If you want to stick with ubuntu, try xubuntu
<TameLion> it uses xfce as a desktop manager and is much lighter on the system resources :)
<chris___> kay, thanks
<quixogre> tamelion, dont forget server editon ;)
<tatters> I am sure when I used windows putty had a drag n drop thing but it seems the linux version doesnt else I forgot how to use it :/
<chris___> so how do i get to the format to expand swap file
<TameLion> chris___: just type    sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop     if you want to try it out
<quixogre> chris, if you're using a newer install, i'd recommend just reinstalling
<TameLion> chris___: How big is your swap partition at the moment?
<TameLion> quixogre: newer install?
<quixogre> tamelion: i.e. doesnt have it personalized much yet
<chris___> swap:82KB used
<TameLion> chris___: out of a total of..?
<quixogre> from the sound of it, is a new install, so doesnt have much set up yet
<chris___> 263,748 KB free
<tatters> if I could get drag n drop working on the vmware but again unlike windows the linux version need commandline kungfu
<TameLion> quixogre: that shouldn't matter.. installing xfce is going to be far quicker than downloading an xubuntu image then reinstalling the whole system
<quixogre> tha should be plent of swap space then. just try "sudo apt-get install xubuntu"
<chris___> where do i type this
<quixogre> tamelion: lol im hard core man. i reinstall at the drop of a hat. keep cds of all the distros, for when im bored
<TameLion> quixogre: You're obviously ex-Windows ;) hehe
<quixogre> tamelion even worse: ex-solaris
<TameLion> I didn't think solaris needed touching much
<TameLion> ...or maybe I just didn't want to touch it much :)
<quixogre> hehe it doesnt. but when solaris decides to drop, it drops HARD
<quixogre> we're studying redhat fedora in school. <yawn>
<TameLion> *studying* it?
<sainzeo> quixogre: any other ideas for the groupwise issue?
<quixogre> yeah. im in college. got a course on linux. basic stuff. blew the instructors mind when i mentioned "grep" and "vi" in the same traian of thought
<TameLion> LOL
<TameLion> He's probably only just finished the course himself.
<quixogre> sainzeo, sorry man. the fact that others can do it methinks it might be an issue with kopete, or with firewalls blocking on your side
<quixogre> tame he's a great guy, knows cisco like the back of his hand. sorta got volunteered for linux
<chris___> thanks guys adieu
<sainzeo> quixogre: are there firewalls built into kubuntu automatically?
<quixogre> !firewall sainzeo
<quixogre> !firewall | sainzeo
<ubotu> sainzeo: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<quixogre> im falling in love with apt-get...so used to "make"
<TameLion> quixogre: I suppose if you've never written any text or searched for any reg exps, it would blow your mind
<TameLion> quixogre: aptitude ap> t-get :P
<TameLion> oops.. aptitude > apt-get :P
<quixogre> hehe ever had to search through a 60 meg makefile, to find the line of code thats making your server puke?
<quixogre> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<sainzeo> quixogre: well i have no custom iprules, and i would assume i wouldn't have to configure anything to get groupwise to work...or am i wrong? haha
<TameLion> quixogre: Never. Am I missing out?
<tatters> hmm IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<quixogre> sainzeo, linux isnt like windows. it tends to turn off unused ports, and expects you to know how to open them back up...im not sure what ports groupwise uses, but if ya find out, might check iptables just to make sure the OS isnt blocking em
<genii> sainzeo: I am not certain kopete will behave nicely with groupwise protocol at this time. you may want to use GAIM/Pidgin or else the Novell Linux Groupwise client - there is a download of it here http://helpdesk.unb.ca/swdownloads/showfiles.cgi?novell
<inteliwasp> i have a quick question, what is the linux equivlent to hyperterm?
<quixogre> sainzeo, like i said, not real familiar with groupwise...might check kopete man page, see if it recommends anything specific
<quixogre> whats hyperterm?
<inteliwasp> figures...
<tatters> terminal
<genii> sainzeo: I think groupwise may use port 1677
<sainzeo> genii: doesn't the chat client use 8300 though?
<inteliwasp> i need to access a device on the serial port
<genii> sainzeo: Not sure, but it could be found out
<quixogre> inteliwasp, getty?
<inteliwasp> quixogre: not that, but i found what i am looking for minicom
<sainzeo> genii: yeah, it appears its 8300 which is what i've entered, but aybe i will try 1677 as well
<quixogre> think getty lets you choose ports/devices as well. but not sure exactly how to connect to serial device with it
<waylandbill> is there a daemon with wireshark like capabilities
<tatters> tcpdump
<quixogre> waylandbill, if you find the answer to that, let me know. been trying for two days to get wireshark running on this system
<august_> hey guys...got a little problem here:  Trying to hook up my pc to my tv..  All i need to find is the button to which i need to push to get my screen on the tv?
<waylandbill> tatters: I know of tcpdump, but how to run as a daemon?
<tatters> wireshark generally works out the box
<quixogre> tatters, tried compiling it yesterday, no luck
<genii> sainzeo: More info on it than i care to sift through at here http://support.novell.com/techcenter/articles/nc2004_05g.html
<sainzeo> genii: thanks a lot!
<quixogre> !wireshark
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireshark - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> sainzeo: np
<quixogre> bah. figures...theres an apt-get for wireshark
<waylandbill> quixogre: there's a package. you shouldn't need to compile
<waylandbill> !info wireshark
<quixogre> NOW ya tell me
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.4-6 (feisty), package size 566 kB, installed size 1576 kB
<quixogre> lol so i installed gkt+ dev libs for nothing....
<Level15> hi: is there any app that will show on a portion of my desktop a website? kinda of the that active desktop thingy of win98, but that actually works?
<quixogre> level15 try konqueror...KDE filemanger/web browser
<Level15> no, i mean... something that sticks in the desktop forever, not that i have to open manually and point it to the website
<Level15> and i don't need navigation buttons etc
<quixogre> oh nm. you're looking for a desktop manager...
<august_> anyone know how to get the pc picture on the tv???
<quixogre> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Level15> no... not that...
<Level15> hmmm
<dhq> is it 50% safe to upgrade to gusty
<quixogre> sorry bro, im new to xwindows....used to command line
<mefisto_> what's the shutdown option to force fsck on reboot?
<Level15> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<tatters> my first tatste of linux was tribe 2 and I still running on it and it very stable now
<TameLion> LOL dhq
<dhq> TameLion, hmm
<tatters> Few headaches along the way but I learned a lot beta out tommorow
<dhq> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dhq> !releases
<tatters> beta out 27th sept 18th oct is release date
<tatters> wonder what time in gmt ?
<tatters> tubes prob gunna get jammed
<mefisto_> what's the shutdown option to force fsck on reboot? someone here must know...
<genii> waylandbill: If yer feeling brave why not daemonize it yourself, http://www.itp.uzh.ch/~dpotter/howto/daemonize
<dhq> tatters, well i cant wait
<TameLion> mefisto_: shutdown -rF now
<waylandbill> genii: I'm reading the man page and contemplating it.
<genii> waylandbill: :)
<mefisto_> TameLion: I did shutdown -r -F now. shouldn't that do the same? or do you have to group the options together?
<genii> mefisto_: They are equivelents
<tatters> I no idea what feisty looked like so I have nothing to compare gutsy with but on the whole its pretty decent OS
<mefisto_> and the F should force a check, even if the disk is clean, right? Because it didn't do the check on reboot
<jeri> helo everone!
<quixogre> jeri! do you live in oklahoma?
<jeri> can anyone help make my dapper drake read mp3s
<jeri> no i dont
<quixogre> kk. thats my sisters name...not that she'd e ver use linux...
<inteliwasp> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jeri> ive did wat the starter guide says but it doesnt work
<jmichaelx> i just connected a new monitor that supports 1650x1080 to a PC with intel video. i have installed 915resolution, and after some tinkering, i still have not been able to set my resolution to 1650x1080. could anyone offer a suggestion, or point me to docs?
<jmichaelx> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Level15> ok, any superkaramba theme that displays a configurable website?
<jmichaelx> i meant to type 1680x1050...
<ti-gris> Hi I have a question can somebody help me ?
<quixogre> level15: sorry man, you lost me with superkaramba. good luck though
<quixogre> ti-gris dont ask to ask, just ask
<ti-gris> thx
<ti-gris> I want to reinstall Kubuntu, but I already done that a few time and all the other instalation are still in the choice to log into when I start my computer...how can I erase them
<quixogre> edit grub.conf
<mefisto_> I have a package installed that constantly wants to be updated, even though it is up-to-date. Is there a way to get adept updater to ignore it (other than not using adept updater)?
<quixogre> what package mefisto?
<ti-gris> I'M quite new, I dont know how to edit grub
<LjL> mefisto_, what package is that? happened with me too
<mefisto_> quixogre, LjL: compiz-core
<quixogre> ti-gris open kate, the KDE version of notepad. then open /boot/grub.conf
<LjL> mefisto_: from the Amaranth repos?
<quixogre> mefisto,nk its a bug with adept someone was complaining about that yesterday. thi
<quixogre> okay. how do i disable my touchpad???
<ti-gris> thanx quixogre
<mefisto_> LjL: yes
<TameLion> quixogre: Either a button right next to it on the laptop, or a Fn - number key usually
<TameLion> The one with the picture of a giraffe having a cup of tea.
<TameLion> All laptop function keys look like that to me..
<quixogre> lol tamelion
<rjune_> ogra: you around?>
<jmichaelx> i just connected a new monitor that supports 1680x1050 to a PC with intel video. i have installed 915resolution, and after some tinkering, i still have not been able to set my resolution to 1680x1050 (915resolution -l does not list the resolution i need, either). could anyone offer a suggestion?
<jeri> Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeri> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<mefisto_> LjL: so what did you do? remove those repos?
<jeri> its wat it says synaptic cant help me
<jeri> multiverse cant be enabled?
<quixogre> !resolution
<TameLion> jeri: type the command "head /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the first line here
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> mefisto_, it's unlikely that the problem with that repository will get fixed. so you could either try with APT pinning, but i can't guarantee that it'll work, or perhaps just ignore the problem and wait for Gutsy...
<mefisto_> LjL: pinning?
<LjL> !pinning
<ubotu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<mefisto_> LjL: thanks
<LjL> but this case is weird, as the version it's trying to upgrade to is the version you have *already* installed
<LjL> so i'm not sure that will succeed
<mefisto_> LjL: what about just commenting that repo out?
<LjL> mefisto_: ah well sure, if you don't think you need it anymore
<mefisto_> LjL: is that safe to do when I have installed from those packages?
<jeri>  where do i paste that?in the terminal?
<waylandbill> okay. tcpdump. I want port 80 and port 5190. I don't know how to write the expression correctly.
<waylandbill> I tried "port 80 && port 5190"
<LjL> mefisto_: well, the repository is planned to be updated again, and perhaps you'd like to get the newer versions of the packages it contains (but they shouldn't have any major changes)
<TameLion> jeri: yes, paste that command in the terminal - that will show the first few lines of your sources file. then paste the output of that here, so we can see what's going wrong.
<LjL> all in all, it should be safe to comment it out mefisto_
<mefisto_> LjL: I'll just uncomment it every now and then, and check for updates, then comment it out again
<jeri> [tamelion] where do i paste that?in the terminal?
<jeri> ok
<jeri> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ dapper main
<jeri> deb-src http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<jeri> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<poison--> where are located the files adept download?
<jeri> (tamelion) thats what it says/displays in the terminal
<jeri> and  also this
<TameLion> hmm.. and you're getting the error "Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list" on an update?
<jeri> deb-src http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<jeri> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<jeri> ## distribution.
<jeri> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted
<jeri> jeri@Ultraman:~$
<jeri> yes
<TameLion> Very strange.. if that was the first line, there's no mention of multiverse..
<TameLion> anyone else?
<jeri> i hope u cud help out here,bcause im trying to remove my winxp system on my comp.
<jeri> there is
<TameLion> ..?
<kloplop321> does MPX support dual screen?
<jeri> ype 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<quixogre> tamelion: im just watching. new to APT and everything related to it
<mefisto_> poison--: /var/cache/apt/archives
<jeri> he list of sources could not be read.
<jeri> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<flopy> waylandbill: tcpdump -vv -i eth0 port 5190 or port 80
<TameLion> jeri, there might be an error further down the file
<jeri> how do i know that?
<TameLion> jeri: if you send me your repository list, I'll take a look at it for you
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Kubuntu Feisty and I get a "Konqueror has crashed and caused a SIGSEGV error" sometimes several times an hour. What does this mean and how to prevent it?
<drmartins>   ?))
<jeri> here is the line from sypnaptic
<jeri> Could not download all repository indexes
<jeri> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<mefisto_> vlt: always, or just this current session?
<vlt> mefisto_: Always.
<jeri> im using kubuntu 6.06 Lts dapper drake,ive just upgrade my kde into gnome
<vlt> jeri: lol
<jeri> ?
<vlt> "ugrade" kde into gnome
<vlt> up*
<jeri> wats wrong w/ that?
<quixogre> jeri, not really an upgrade...
<jeri> really? wat do you call that?
<quixogre> more of a downgrade
<jeri> ? i think gnome is more than kde?
<quixogre> hehe this is the Kubuntu channel...
<quixogre> we're all KDE nuts
<mefisto_> jeri: kde and gnome are 2 alternatives
<jeri> i see
<quixogre> although th be fair, i use bo
<quixogre> th
<vlt> (jehova)
<TameLion> bo? that's a new one
<TameLion> "bobuntu"?
<TameLion> :P
<jeri> (tamelion) still there?
<quixogre> short for body odor...lift an arm, and the comp begs to do my will
<TameLion> jeri: I'm still here.. would you like me to take a look at your sources?
<mefisto_> bobuntu - linux for smelly people
<jeri> how?
<waylandbill> ty flopy
<TameLion> copy the file to your home directory, then just send it over
<quixogre> mefisto: that might actually work. you ever smelled a room full of enthusistic coders?
<TameLion> "cp /etc/apt/sources.list ~"
<mefisto_> lol quixogre
<vlt> mefisto_: So, what's the difference between "always" and "just this current session" when Konqueror crashes?
* waylandbill is a KDE nut. :)
<mefisto_> vlt: I sometimes get konqueror crashing, but after the next reboot it's ok. until something goes wrong and it starts crashing again
<mefisto_> vlt: you could try pasting the error into google and see if you find anything that helps
<vlt> Anyone here using Kubuntu Feisty w/o crashing Konqueror?
<vlt> w/o Konqueror crashing*
<TameLion> lol vlt I think that would have most people raising an arm in the air
<mefisto_> vlt: has konqueror always crashed?
<jeri> i give up
<jeri> how do i Install libxine-extracodecs?
<genii> waylandbill: You nut ya! LOL
<vlt> mefisto_: Three machines running Feisty. Konqueror crashes on all of them.
<mefisto_> what's that automatic sources.list webpage? that might help jeri
<LjL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<TameLion> jeri: Don't give up.. take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<TameLion> Just try writing the file again and hopefully that should fix your problem :)
<jeri> thx for all the help
<LjL> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<mefisto_> jeri: or try source-o-matic
<LjL> you just need to enable Multiverse jeri. it's quite important to know what the various repositories are and how to enable/disable them.
<TameLion> jeri: mefisto_: Yes, or try that!
<LjL> !souces > jeri    (jeri, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jeri> i have error msgs in synaptic bout multiverse
<waylandbill> windows xp users can easily do basic tasks on my kde laptop without asking me how to do it. That's worth alot right there. KDE gets my vote. :-D
<LjL> jeri: paste the errors into the pastebin then
<jeri> ?how will that help?
<LjL> jeri: i'll have a look at the errors.
<jeri> here it is
<jeri> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<jeri> Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<mefisto_> jeri: what country are you in?
<BluesKaj> jeri , open synaptic/settings/repositories/enable all of them
<jmichaelx> i just connected a new monitor that supports 1680x1050 to a PC with intel video. i have installed 915resolution, and after some tinkering, i still have not been able to set my resolution to 1680x1050 (915resolution -l does not list the resolution i need, either). could anyone offer a suggestion?
<jeri> philippines
<mefisto_> does synaptic let you choose which server to fetch from?
<quixogre> !resolution | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jmichaelx> quixogre: i'm sorry, but i doubt those docs will address what i'm after
<jeri> i just go synaptic den setings/repositories/ den click add and check the 2 check boxes universe and multiverse
<jmichaelx> hmm,,,,, maybe those docs will help afterall :-D
<jeri> den close and reload
<mefisto_> jeri: if there's a place to choose which server to download from, try changing to main server, or something else
<BluesKaj> jeri, check all of the boxes
<jeri> ive done that
<quixogre> jmichaelx: im looking through the docs...theres a lot of different options
<BluesKaj> jeri ,what apps are you trying to install?
<jmichaelx> quixogre: yes, i think you've helped a lot. ty
<jmichaelx> brb
<jeri> my kubuntu doesnt support mp3s
<jeri> brb going to take bath i'll be late for work
<emilsedgh> jeri: install libxine-extracodecs from adept manager
<uga|away> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> jeri, sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<sainzeo> i'm having trouble getting java to work on my machine - i've tried downoading it through adept, but after the install, it doesn't appear to be working - any suggestions?
<mefisto_> emilsedgh: BluesKaj: something's wrong with jeri's sources.list I think
<BluesKaj> sainzo, you may have anolder version of jre blocking the new
<knopnet> sainzeo: are you running the 64bit version?
<sainzeo> knopnet: no, 32bit
<knopnet> nevermind
<BluesKaj> mefisto_, yeah, i suspected so
<jeri> stil the same erros msg
<jeri> Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.listE: The list of sources could not be read.
<mefisto_> synaptic users: is there a way to choose which server to download from?
<BluesKaj> jeri, I wonder if source-o-matic might help your sources.list...have you checked it out ?
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<LjL> jeri, your /etc/apt/sources.list file is then completely messed up. pastebin it and i'll fix it -- but you should mention my nickname, and give me the URL, otherwise i won't see what you say or paste
<mefisto_> jeri: you might want to choose a location other than philipines. the server might be having problems
<BluesKaj> mefisto_, agreed
<hasan> hi guys
<hasan> i ve got a question
<quixogre> hasan :)
<quixogre> just ask hasan
<hasan> i use konqueror in file view i split into 2 windows
<hasan> and at the lower part i open konsole
<hasan> but whn i change directories in konsole
<hasan> windows view does not change it does not change directory in sync with konsole
<hasan> how can i do that ?
<holyguyver> when I start adept mangager, even if it is the first program I run after startup it says "you will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install remove or upgrade software) because another process is using the pachaging system database (probally some other adept application or apt-get or aptitude) please close the other application before using this one." what do I do to fix that?
<quixogre> konsole and konquerer are two different programs. not sure its possible to sync output for both
<hasan> it's very importan
<BluesKaj> holyguyver, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock , then relogin
<hasan> a matter of life and death
<hasan> pzl help me
<hasan> :)
<quixogre> holyguyver: ps -ef | grep APT
<mefisto_> hasan: at the lower part i open konsole? how do you do that?
<holyguyver> what is ps -ef grep apt?
<hasan> with F8
<hasan> mefisto_
<hasan> with F8
<quixogre> holyguyver, that'll tell you if any APT processes are running
<quixogre> holyguyver: type that into terminal window
<holyguyver> but it is the first program I run at startup, there is no other program
<quixogre> holyguyver. something might be autostarting another process...
<holyguyver> here is what it told me back "jack      5270  5253  0 14:32 pts/4    00:00:00 grep APT"
<holyguyver> I am runing the messed up adept right now though
<holyguyver> here let me do that again for you with it off
<quixogre> so no other apt processes are running. but when you start adept manager, it tells you theres other APT programs running?
<quixogre> try grepping for adept instead of APT
<holyguyver> yes
<holyguyver> jack      5118     1  1 14:18 ?        00:00:10 adept_notifier jack      5279  5253  0 14:34 pts/4    00:00:00 grep adept
<quixogre> holyguyver is that with the adept programs all closed?
<holyguyver> yes
<emilsedgh> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<quixogre> then kill -9 5118
<emilsedgh> ghh
<quixogre> type that in terminal
<holyguyver> now how do I keep that from autorunning at startup?
<quixogre> adept_notifier is ughrunning...not sure what would start it up tho
<mefisto_> quixogre: that's just the notifier
<emilsedgh> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<quixogre> mefisto: would that prevent adept-manager from kicking off?
<mefisto_> quixogre: it normally runs in the background to notify you when there are updates
<quixogre> mefisto, holyguyvers getting an error when he tries running adept-manager
<gore000> hey guys is there a simple way to install kde 4.0 on a none kunbuntu distro of ubuntu
<holyguyver> All I know is that this happened after adept crashed well updating some stuff & now even if I restart my computer adept will give me that one message.
<yeo_> gore000: add a repository that has kde 4 within it and then apt-get install kde
<quixogre> holy after you killed that process, does adept-manager open?
<gore000> yup is in the repo's but is it as simple as just installing kde4base?
<quixogre> yeo_ is kde4 the latest greatest?
<yeo_> yes. still in development i think
<gore000> s/is in/its in
<holyguyver> no it doesn't work still :(
<yeo_> why do you want it?
<gore000> are you runnning i right now yeo?
<quixogre> gore000 try sudo apt-get install kde4-desktop
<yeo_> No. im running kde3.5 but with compiz fusion
<gore000> hmm why isn't alt + f2 working
<gore000> booh
<quixogre> spoiled kids...doesnt anyone use nohup anymore????
<holyguyver> quixogre no it isn't working
<jeri> would there be problem if i install gnome on my kubuntu concnerning sources list.cause i cant enable multiverse
<quixogre> holyguyver. try reinstalling apedt, see if that fixes it
<jeri> in the sypnatic
<holyguyver> what, what what?
<quixogre> sorry, fat fingers, small keys. 'adept'
<holyguyver> how do I do that?
<jeri> would there be problem if i install gnome on my kubuntu concnerning sources list.cause i cant enable multiverse
<mefisto_> holyguyver: try dpkg --confgure -a
<quixogre> jeri, im running both managers on this system(not at once) but i installed gnome version of ubuntu, then installed KDE on top of it
<sainzeo> i'm having trouble getting java to work on my machine - i've tried downoading it through adept, but after the install, it doesn't appear to be working - any suggestions?
<mefisto_> holyguyver: or sudo dpkg --confgure -a
<quixogre> sainzeo, does man java bring up a man page?
<BluesKaj> jeri, you can enable multiverse in your sources.list...are you familiar with it ?
<jeri> not much,they thought but i stil got error msgs
<quixogre> blueskaj, jeri's sources.list is hosed. needs to be rebuilt
<holyguyver> it told me back "pkg: unknown option -o"
<jeri> i mean they thought me
<sainzeo> quixogre: man java?
<sainzeo> quixogre: yes it does
<jeri> E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.listE: The list of sources could not be read.
<mefisto_> holyguyver: there's 2 hyphens before configure
<BluesKaj> quixogre, ok we need to talk him thru building a new one
<quixogre> sainzeo, then java SHOULD be installed. what are you running that requires java?
<sainzeo> quixogre: there is a webpage that i need access to in order to fill out a timesheet for work
<quixogre> blueskaj lol good luck, im taking backseat on that one. never done it before
<holyguyver> alright now it is setting up java
<jeri> E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.listE: The list of sources could not be read.
<quixogre> sainzeo, and the webpage says you need java installed on your system?
<sainzeo> quixogre: yes, and it says that it isn't detected
<holyguyver> alright now it is done, now what do I do?
<quixogre> sainzeo what browser you using?
<sainzeo> quixogre: firefox
<sainzeo> quixogre: i did download the plugin for firefox as well
<quixogre> sainzeo i hate to even suggest this...but try internet explorer. lot of those private webpages like that use proprietary code
<sainzeo> quixogre: could it not be finding my install location of firefox though? i downoaded it straight from the site not through apt-get
<sainzeo> quixogre: i have been able to access it before in ubuntu though
<holyguyver> mefisto, noe\w that that is done, what do I do?
<quixogre> sainzeo, try apt-get....just to make sure
<sainzeo> quixogre: to get firefox?
<jeri> still tthere?
<quixogre> sainzeo, to get java
<sainzeo> quixogre: it says it's the newest version
<quixogre> sainzeo, and you still cant get into the website...
<sainzeo> quixogre: no, also, if i do about:plugins in firefox, it doesn't list java - it must not be putting the plugin in the right place
<quixogre> sainzeo, try opening the page with konquerer...see if it opens
<BluesKaj> jeri , alt+F2 , type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list , click edit /select all/copy and paste it in www.pastebin.ca then, copy the url it generates and paste that address in the chat , so we can look at it
<holyguyver> well that fixed it thanks, so what was the problem with it?
<mefisto_> holyguyver: adept was interrupted before it finished what it was doing. that dpkg command finished the unfinished tasks
<quixogre> holyguyver, that basically rebuilt the package....try running adept upgrade now
<rustalot> When I hiberate, where does the RAM go?
<sainzeo> quixogre: i don't believe the website supports konqueror
<holyguyver> thank you :)
<quixogre> sainzeo, yeah, sounds like you need the plugin for java for firefox
<gore000> what repository contains kde-desktop pkg
<mefisto_> sainzeo: do you know which java plugin you installed?
<sainzeo> quixogre: i believe that installed as well, the plugin that is, but i don't think it is being put in the right place - 1.5 i believe i installed
<mefisto_> sainzeo: you need to install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<sainzeo> mefisto: i thought 1.4 was for x64?
<mefisto_> sainzeo: that's the firefox plugin
<sainzeo> mefisto: ok i'll try that
<sainzeo> mefisto: it said something about having broken dependencies or something
<quixogre> afk
<drmartins> what download thems for ubuntu?
<mefisto_> sainzeo: do you know what the other java plugin you installed was?
<sainzeo> mefisto: sun-java5-plugin
<gakikub> hi
<mefisto_> sainzeo: try removing that one, then install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<sainzeo> mefisto_: well i think i may have figured out - there was another instance of firefox at /usr/lib/firefox - that version worked fine and the java plugin was installed for that
<sainzeo> mefisto_: my downloaded copy of firefox is located in my home directory
<mefisto_> sainzeo: why didn't you install firefox from adept or apt-get?
<sainzeo> mefisto_: i'll just remove the one i downloade and use the /usr/lib one
<sainzeo> mefisto_: obviously cause i'm an idiot haha
<mefisto_> sainzeo: I guess you've installed it both ways
<sainzeo> mefisto_: i don't remember doing it through apt-get though..hmm..
<yeo_> whats wrong with installing firefox thru apt? :P
<sainzeo> yeo_: its too easy :P haha
<quixogre> c'mon yeo_ you're tqqaking all the fun out of it
<sainzeo> mefisto_, quixogre: thanks for all your help again!
<yeo_> its the reason i use debian
<yeo_> i like doing everything thru a terminal. without having to touch a browser
<mefisto_> yeo_: not a youtube fan, then
<yeo_> lal
<yeo_> i mean when it comes to installing apps
<yeo_> i dont want to traul thru sites looking for the download section, then appropriate version yadda yadda
<sainzeo> yeo_: i just like to know where everything is, so if i download it myself, i know where i'mputting it, ya know?
<yeo_> yeah
* Mr_Sonoma is back
<yeo_> its not messed up for me yet tho
<yeo_> and being a red hat user previously
<yeo_> i hate rpms
<yeo_> and im lazy and like seeing lots of stuff spam the shell. looks cool ;)
<mefisto_> sainzeo: the trouble with that is you have to put everything in the right places. the system can do all that for you
<yeo_> mefisto_: yeah right on. and its never done it wrong yet
<yeo_> atleast not for me anyway
<sainzeo> mefisto_: well yeah, thats def true - but i'm sure there must be a way to point the java plugin at your firefox directory isn't there?
<yeo_> yeah you make a sym link from the plugins directory in the mozilla folderi n ~
<BluesKaj> yeo are you here to help or just tell us about your linux cli chops :) ?
<yeo_> to the java bin
<yeo_> the latter
<yeo_> and if noones asking questions then i shall banter
<yeo_> else ill try help
<sainzeo> yeo_: yeah i was figuring that - was just easier to remove my firefox directory and use the system's
<BluesKaj> ok, good yeo_
<yeo_> :)
<yeo_> easyubuntu is nice for lazy ones
<yeo_> and why arent you using konq?
<sainzeo> yeo_: it doesn't display everything as nice as firefox
<sainzeo> yeo_: plus firefox is required for some of the sites i need to get to
<kkathman> cuz konq is (a) slow and (b) doesnt render all pages correctly :)
<ScorpKing> i'm making a service menu to mount iso images for me. the mount command don't work. what am i doing wrong? - Exec=kdesu mount -o loop  /media/iso
<mefisto_> and firefox is cross-platform
<kkathman> tru dat
<kkathman> great for development :)
<yeo_> fair points
<sainzeo> mefisto_: you wouldn't now why my kopete wn't allow me to create chats in groupwise but does let met chat with people if they IM me first?
<yeo_> sainzeo: you do know that you can change konq's browser ID tho right?
<BluesKaj> kkathman, I've been running konq for a few weeks now and i don't miss FF one bit ...feel safer
<yeo_> i love Konq. tis my fave
<sainzeo> yeo_: but that won't change the way it renders, will it?
<yeo_> no
<mefisto_> sainzeo: sorry, don't know much about kopete, and don't even know what groupwise is :)
<yeo_> but will trick sites sometimes
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  I use Konq to view Flash-intensive pages tho, cuz it seems to be the ONLY browser that has no problem with the adobe Flash9 actionscripting
<sainzeo> mefisto_: haha damn
<yeo_> kkathman: yeah man. i used konq alot when i was doing some flash stuff for uni
<yeo_> isnt Apple's Safari browser based on the Konq engine?
<BluesKaj> FF does flash ok with the flashplugin-nonfree
<kkathman> firefox seems to do about 80%, Opera does about 75%, but opera cant do online video in alot of cases
<kkathman> Opera is very fast tho for just surfing
<BluesKaj> opera needs the plugins too
<ubuntu> hello
<yeo_> i find konq is really fast
<yeo_> lo
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  it can handle alot of flash, but not action scripting on intensive sites
<ubuntu> where can I see my dual core processor?
<ubuntu> help
<yeo_> unscrew the side of your pc's case
<BluesKaj> dunno kkathman, gamerz sites ?
<mefisto_> my fav thing about opera is how it can zoom the whole page, text, images, video, all at once
<yeo_> pull off the fan
<yeo_> and the heatsink
<kkathman> BluesKaj: Opera cant use the plugins in general their API is different
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  ESPN.com for instance
<kkathman> Opera does ok with regular flash, and flvs but freezes on intensive sites
<yeo_> d'ya think he's gonna really do it?
<BluesKaj> yeah, it really loads up the images
<BluesKaj> konq worked fine
<kkathman> BluesKaj:  yep Konq loads up that video applet on the right on ESPN just fine and plays it...Firefox doesnt and neither does Opera
<kkathman> Firefox also has that annoying Javascripting issue where it doesnt recognize layering
<yeo_> tbh its one of the reasons i loved kde when i first used it
<yeo_> tis nice to easily intermingle web and local content
<kkathman> I wish Firefox wasnt such a greedy mem hog
<yeo_> yeah. it has a plethora of plugins. thats why i use it on win32
<yeo_> and cos its fast
<BluesKaj> yeah, opera froze up
<yeo_> wish that apple would release safari for linux
<BluesKaj> safari is boring IMO ..fugly
<yeo_> you using it on win or mac?
<BluesKaj> was on windows
<yeo_> yeah just like itunes
<yeo_> fugly ass on win32
<yeo_> it rox on osx
<yeo_> i heard that safari's engine is based on konq though
<stdin> bases on khtml
<yeo_> yea. that's konqerors render engine right?
<stdin> yep
<yeo_> do u know if apple gave anything back to the proj>
<yeo_> ?
<stdin> probably not, or I seriously doubt it
<BluesKaj> apple give anything back? ...you must be kidding :)
<yeo_> your probably right
<Jucato> afaik they did, but not in a way that KDE could make use of
<stdin> so the comments in the code then then :p
<yeo_> Jucato: was a bit specific to their needs eh?
<yeo_> haha
<BluesKaj> good advice
<Jucato> they sent back patches to KHTML that they made... but afaik it was one very big patch, and had "Apple-isms" that definitely won't work on KDE
#kubuntu 2007-09-27
<ScorpKing> well, got it. it should be - Exec=kdesu "mount -o loop" "" "/media/iso" just for the record. :D
* Jucato wonders what's with the """"""""
<BluesKaj> what is ScorpKing ?
<ScorpKing> service menu to mount iso images. works great
<yeo_> played with iPod touch the other day. nice
<stdin> hmm, now why do that sound familiar ScorpKing...
<mefisto_> ScorpKing: like kiso
<stdin> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<r0y4l> is there a kde tool to tile windows side by side?
* Jucato bets there are lots o those in kde-apps
<BluesKaj> the isofilename goes where the quotes are ?
<ScorpKing> the service menu in kiso don't work on my box. :(
<stdin> ScorpKing: mine should ^
<ScorpKing> for kiso*
<Jucato> this is the second time I see people using """""" to indicate where the filename would go :)
<ScorpKing> don't know where all the """"" comes from. should be % U there
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> %u or
<ScorpKing> must be konversation
<Jucato> %u or %U
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> %U = underline
<ScorpKing> underline text
<Jucato> see?
<ScorpKing> lol
<Jucato> ScorpKing: you need to use % % U to display %U
<ScorpKing> ah. will remember. hopefully :)
<Jucato> works 	with the	 others, too
<ScorpKing> stdin: that link would have helped a lot about 25 minutes ago. thanks anyway.
<stdin> ScorpKing: I wasn't here 25 mins ago :)
<ScorpKing> lol. i know
<Jucato> didn't you do a search in kde-apps first?
<stdin> ScorpKing: it'll show you how to construct the mount command tho
* Jucato thinks kde-apps is better organized/categorized that kde-look
<Juacom99> hey
<ScorpKing> i did search. that's how i figured out how to get it working. :)
<ScorpKing> stdin: how long have you been using linux? you always seem to have a solution for most of my problems. :D
<ti-gris> I want to reinstall kubuntu on my second hard drive... I would guess that my hdb would be the one I'm using right now because it got the / and the swap partition....but on my other hard drive I got a /proc.....do I need this partition ?
<stdin> ScorpKing: heh, I guess about 11 years now, since I was 10 anyway
<Jucato> (probably much longer than linux existed)
<Jucato> told yah
<ScorpKing> stdin: lol. a lot longer than me.
<Jucato> *a lot* longer than me too
<ScorpKing> Jucato: there was unix :P
<stdin> what can I say, I never liked windows :)
<yeo_> stdin: lol
<stdin> ti-gris: /proc isn't a partition, it's a pseudo filesystem that only exists in memory
<ScorpKing> i only found out not too long ago that there was linux. heh
<yeo_> i didnt use linux for like two months. and the amount of progress that it makes whenever ive taken a break from it is astounding
* Neil3 has been using it since red hat 5.1
<Neil3> but rh 5.1 sucked
<yeo_> especially in the 3d compositing stuff like compiz
<_gtt_> anyone have any success specifying orientation for dual display arrangements in xorg.conf?
<yeo_> _gtt_: i used nvidia config
<ti-gris> thank you stdin
<ScorpKing> dual display. i need that. one for laptop and one for the tv.
<ScorpKing> but i don't have nvidia
<_gtt_> yeo_: last time i used it broke my install.
<yeo_> you should be able to restore the previous settings. nvidia config makes  backup of xorg.conf
<_gtt_> kind of avoiding it since it's so close to perfect (just need to know what in xorg.conf to change for orientation... mine doesn't specify anything, so i guess some crazy default ?
<_gtt_> i might try it again...
<yeo_> just make your own backup of xorg.conf
<yeo_> then if it goes fubar just use a tty to restore the config file
<Juacom99> hi peopel
<yeo_> lo
<_gtt_> any way of getting xine to play ISO files?
<ScorpKing> mount them first
<Izhevsk> Hello. Help please install video drivers (Nvidia).
<_gtt_> i was afraid of that.
<ScorpKing> _gtt_: i just wrote something to do just that, the easy way :D
<Jucato> (heh)
<Juacom99> sorry i ask an offtopic queistion but... someone know a good rol irc i cen connect??
<mefisto_> _gtt_: try stdin's script
<yeo_> Izhevsk: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Juacom99> *can
<_gtt_> i already got an alias for mounting an iso... so i guess i could just extend that.
<odemata> to install nvidia drivers type  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<stdin> _gtt_: apps like kaffiene can play ISOs already
<_gtt_> i can't get kaffeine to do it.
<_gtt_> some kind of trick?
<_gtt_> i think mplayer does though
<yeo_> _gtt_: try xine dvd: filename.iso
<stdin> _gtt_: you have to open URL as  dvd:///path/to/file.iso
<_gtt_> ah
<_gtt_> what a bitch
<_gtt_> lemme try that
<Juacom99> sorry i ask an offtopic queistion but... someone know a good rol irc i can connect??
<vlt> Anyone here using Kubuntu Feisty w/o Konqueror crashing who could tell me how to achieve this?
<ghozala> hi i want a p2p file sharing program like ares or limewire works on kubuntu
<yeo_> ghozala: kubuntu comes with ktorrent
<stdin> Juacom99: ask in #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic or google, not here
<Juacom99> is there an ares for kubuntu :|???
<yeo_> you can also install azureus
<WarteX> can someone help me how to play avi, xvid files in ubuntu.. i have vlc and many other players, but i just quits
<mefisto_> amule?
<Juacom99> ok thnaks stdin
<odemata_> try limewire or frost wire
<ghozala> yup is emule avliable for linux
<yeo_> frost wire is a good one yes
<mefisto_> ghozala: there's amule
<Izhevsk> yeo_: THX!
<ghozala> realy
<Juacom99> is there an ares??
<yeo_> no worries man
<BluesKaj> WarteX,  install libxine-extracodecs & w32codecs
<odemata_> havent seen a ares but frostwire connects to the same network i think
<mefisto_> ghozala: but try ktorrent. it should already be installed in kubuntu
<Juacom99> same chat network too??
<yeo_> and then with ktorrent i reccomend www.thepiratebay.org
<ghozala> ok but is ktorrent have sreach machhine for mp3s or videos
<yeo_> yes it has an inbuilt search. it just searches torrent aggregation sites tho
<yeo_> saves you doing it via a browser
<odemata_> no chating in frostwire  http://www.frostwire.com/
<yeo_> the site i  reccomended is nice tho
<ScorpKing> _gtt_: still here?
<_gtt_> yeah
<_gtt_> can't get it to work
<Lega> 'ello.
<_gtt_> makes me wonder if something else is going on though
<yeo_> what you tryin 2 do gtt?
<ScorpKing> _gtt_: this is what i just did. - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38735/
<vlt> Wha does this SIGSEGV error mean I get from Konqueror all the time?
<odemata_> sorry correction you can chat.
<_gtt_> checking it ScorpKing
<mefisto_> _gtt_: is everything set up to play dvd's?
<vlt> What*
<_gtt_> maybe not.
<_gtt_> *shrug*
<WarteX> tnx, but it played movies like 4 days ago, now it just quits.. i dont understand.. i think it happendes after i installed compiz-fusion
<yeo_> libdvdcss2 - install that
<_gtt_> xine says it doesn't recognize the format
<yeo_> WarteX: what program you using to play them?
<stdin> ScorpKing: you actually don't need all those quotes, the Exec: line doesn't break with spaces. you can even put more than one command separated with ;
<_gtt_> already installed
<yeo_> and libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs are installed?
<WarteX> i try, vlc, wgine, kmplayer ++
<WarteX> same happens to everyone of them
<yeo_> you get the same error with them all?
<ScorpKing> thanks stdin. it still works tho. will try that later. lol
<Juacom99> what the hell i'm downloadin at 45.5. never in my life i download that fast
<stdin> _gtt_: try just "dvd:/path/to/file.iso"
<WarteX> yes, extracodex got installed, but i got this error with w32, it says that it points to another prog
<yeo_> Juacom99: lol. you should get on usenet my friend
<yeo_> Juacom99: www.giganews.com
<Juacom99> what's that??
<yeo_> Juacom99: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet
<Juacom99> lol
<WarteX> yes, i cant see any spesific error message, it just quits
<yeo_> giganews is a usenet provider
<_gtt_> awesome
<Juacom99> sorry i'm new
<Juacom99> that mean.....
<_gtt_> it works when i use control-o from caffeine and put the dvd:///folder/name/file.name.iso
<yeo_> Juacom99: im relatively new man. here to help where i can
<odemata_> one could try this for file sharing http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2601/google_search_divshare_for_free_music_videos_and_archives
<ScorpKing> we're all new at some stage...
<Juacom99> thanks
<Juacom99> sorry i must reset
<odemata_> it uses google to search
<stdin> _gtt_: be nice is there was an easy way tho :)
<Juacom99> my kubuntu installation finish
<_gtt_> yeah... maybe the script for mounting is easier?
<yeo_> Juacom99: okay. cross your fingers and it should boot okay ;)
<Juacom99> lol
<ScorpKing> Juacom99: welcome to the world of kubuntu. :D
<_gtt_> err.. extending my alias
<Juacom99> i already had kubuntu
<Juacom99> but i reinstal windows
<stdin> _gtt_: my script does that with a nice GUI and service menus </plug>
<Juacom99> and the SO selection windows didn's apear any nmore
<yeo_> ahhhh
<yeo_> thats bum
<ScorpKing> stdin: i don't think he's got the link.
<stdin> link: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<stdin> :)
<Juacom99> yep i reinstall bouth :S
<ScorpKing> :)
<tsb> Hello. I am using dualhead on my KDE 3.5.7 setup and every time I start kmail now, kwin crashes on that head (not the other screen). Any idea whats wrong?
<yeo_> there is a way of installing grub so you dont have to but it seems scary#
<odemata_> has anybody tried pc-bsd and compared it to kubuntu?
<mefisto_> there's a DVD ISO IMAGE filter in kaffeine's open dialog
<ScorpKing> _gtt_: use the one from stdin. it more clever than mine. :P
<yeo_> tsb: are you using two separate X sessions (one per screen) or Xinerama?
<Juacom99> a fiend toll me it was a way
<tsb> yeo_: not xinerama 2 seperate screens
<Juacom99> but reintsalin was faster :)
<yeo_> :)
<stdin> odemata_: BSD is not Linux
<Juacom99> i use it for less dthan aweek before reinstaling XP
<purpleposeidon> I'll give a dollar to someone who pulls off sudo apt-get install *
<_gtt_> going to eat.
<_gtt_> thanks for your help
<_gtt_> later
<Juacom99> so i did't have much programs an d files
<yeo_> lal
<WarteX> tnx for help anyways =)
<BluesKaj> stdin, I'm trying to copy the script to the /bin/ file as directed but the the /bin file won't accept it
<Juacom99> well
<Juacom99> brb
<odemata_> right i know its a unix derivative, but i wanted to know how does it compare to kubuntu
<Juacom99> cya
<tsb> yeo_: And if I restart kwin it autoexplodes again if kmail is open.
<stdin> BluesKaj: there is a deb, it's easier to use that, or the installer script I included
<BluesKaj> stdin, does it install to the right dir tho ?
<yeo_> tsb: i dont really know much about that. have you looked into forums/irc for kmail?
<yeo_> it might be a known issue
<tsb> yeo_: #kde pointed me this way :)
<stdin> BluesKaj: the installer script will install system-wide or for your user, you can choose :)
<tsb> yeo_: to be sure, I'll log out, turn off dualhead and see if the problem is still there, beb
<BluesKaj> ok thx stdin , good
<mefisto_> stdin: sounds like you've done a nice job!
<stdin> feedback on it is welcome too
<mefisto_> I'll go get it and try it out
<TameLion> off to bed.. night all! o/
<yeo_> nigh5t
* stdin thinks about adding an UnInstaller...
<yeo_> stdin: you program stuff other than shell scripts?
<stdin> yeo_: I'm learning C++ right now
<yeo_> me too :)
<yeo_> im actually trying to port a crappy dos app i made to linux right now
<odemata_> when the kubuntu comes out will it include the latest verison of kde?
<odemata_> *next
<ScorpKing> so am i. loaded thinking i c++ into ktouch. two in one. lol, have to port a dos app as well. :)
<yeo_> i believe so
<stdin> gusty will have kde 3.5.7 yes
<odemata_> ok. but not 4?
<yeo_> 4 isnt finalised yet
<yeo_> beta version right now i think?
<stdin> odemata_: kde4 isn't out yet, won't be untill at least december
<yeo_> compiz fusion will be included apparently
<yeo_> (which is awesome)
<odemata_> when 4 comes out how can you upgrade to it
<yeo_> using apt i assume
<odemata_> yes ive seen it. very good
<stdin> odemata_: there will be packages available, like the ones for the beta2
<odemata_> great. i hope it will put vista to shame
<yeo_> vista is a shit
<stdin> watch the language in here :)
<odemata_> i know. the worst
<joaquin> hey i'm back :)
<odemata_> that's what promted me to move to linux
* ScorpKing gives stdin a big thumbs up on his script.
<odemata_> since it was longhorn i never liked it
<yeo_> the only OS i use are Mac OSX and linux
<yeo_> run my games in cedega or vmware fusion
<juacom99> waht's your game name?? :O
<yeo_> locrian
<yeo_> i play eve online and cs source
<juacom99> :o i'll google it
<stdin> ScorpKing: I made it because I wanted something to just loop mount files, nothing else. and it's light on resources as it's just a pretty shell script :)
<yeo_> you'll get a load of crap about scales and #4's ;)
<ScorpKing> stdin: i like it. there's a lot one can learn from it. :)
* juacom99 instalen eclipse
<mefisto_> stdin: your script auto opens the folder after mount, but doesn't seem to like the space in "New Folder"
* juacom99 *installin
<juacom99> mmm 10 pages of locrian :S
<yeo_> so you booted successfully juacom?
<stdin> mefisto_: hmm, that should be an easy fix
<juacom99> yep np
<yeo_> sweet
<juacom99> does you game have a page
<yeo_> if you want some fun check out compiz fusion ;)
<yeo_> what you mean?
<juacom99> or anywhere i can download it??
<ScorpKing> google.com
<juacom99> i did
<mefisto_> stdin: that's why I mention it. also, can you get the servicemenu to auto install for dolphin too (if present)?
<juacom99> [20:26]  <yeo_> so you booted successfully juacom?
<juacom99> sotty taht wasn not the quot
<juacom99> [20:26]  <juacom99> mmm 10 pages of locrian :S
<juacom99> tha one XD
<stdin> mefisto_: I'll have to look at dolphin to see where it does that. but it shouldn't be too difficult (I hope)
<ScorpKing> i should get to bed. nite guys.
<juacom99> good night
<yeo_> nite
<MacZtttlkwork> Hi! Does anybody know about a good iso mounting tool? I have downloaded mount -iso 0.9.1 from kde-apps.org but the installer didn't work.
<stdin> *cough* http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<MacZtttlkwork> whoops
<MacZtttlkwork> thanks stdin...
<MacZtttlkwork> I did a top rated search... and the other had better marks tough.
<MacZtttlkwork> though
<stdin> then vote for mine to get it a higher rating :p
<Jucato> but look at the author of that script and the person who suggested it to you
* Jucato whistles
<BluesKaj> jucato.....now now :)
<MacZtttlkwork> omg
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> stdin: you didn't put up a screenshot?
<MacZtttlkwork> I'll put my vote as fast as I try the program ;-)
<tsb> Okay; I just turned off dualhead and kmail keeps crashing so it isn't that. A few days ago I installed KDE manually to /usr/local/kde-svn, but I'm guessing it is somehow related; I'd like to just reinstall kde from kubuntu, I did a sudo aptitude reinstall kdelibs kdelibs-data bdebase kdebase-bin kdepim, but it is still there. any packages I should try to reinstall?
<Jucato> vote if it works of course :)
* Jucato hides
<stdin> Jucato: no, I just haven't got around to it yet
<tsb> So this is what happens: I start kmail and kwin crashes. kmail doesn't really crash itself.
<tsb> I'd do aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop but that would only reinstall the metapackage I guess
* mode/#kubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<mefisto_> stdin: how do I unmount?
<stdin> mefisto_: start mountfile and choose unmount
<stdin> KMenu > Utilities > Mount File
<mefisto_> doesn't find the mount. I mounted from the servicemenu
<stdin> should still find it...  what's in ~/.mount ?
<mefisto_> stdin: nothing
<stdin> odd
<lubos> hello, is it safe to upgrade postgres 7.4 to 8.1 ? what are the steps to achieve it? do I have to remove postgresql 7.4 first? thank you
<ghozala> hay how can i install an hp printer
<stdin> ohh, I think i see what happened...
<Jucato> 8.1?
<stdin> mefisto_: it's bug day for me :p  you'll have to unmount manually for now until I fix that (give me a few mins)
<Jucato> lubos: you are talking about Kubuntu versions?
* Jucato puts a negative vote on stdin's app page....
<Jucato> :D
<MacZtttlkwork> stdin
<MacZtttlkwork> do I have to run as root?
<ghozala> hay how can i install an hp printer
<ghozala> hay how can i install an hp printer
<ghozala> hay how can i install an hp printer
<Jucato> !printers | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> !patience | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<lubos> Jucato: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<stdin> MacZtttlkwork: no, you can install it as root but then it will ask you for your password when it needs to use sudo (kdesu)
<MacZtttlkwork> An hp printer is suppossed to be installed quite easily...
<MacZtttlkwork> stdin but when the dialog asks me for the destination...
<ghozala> i am sorry but i have research must be prited and thank u all
<Jucato> lubos: there's no 8.10 version yet. that will be released October of 2008
<MacZtttlkwork> I click in my home folder "create folder" and it says I have no permissions :S
<snatch> MOin
<lubos> Jucato: postgresql-8.1 - object-relational SQL database, version 8.1 server | apt-cache search
<Jucato> lubos: the most current version is 7.04. the next version to be released is 7.10 which is next month. 7.10 = 2007, 10th month = 2007 October
<Jucato> aaah ok
<Jucato> lol sorry
<lubos> Jucato: I mean postgresql version
<Jucato> (what a coincidence that the numbers are slightly similar)
<stdin> MacZtttlkwork: can you create a folder in konqueror/dolpgin to test? mountfile actually doesn't create the directory, it calls kdialog to do that
<MacZtttlkwork> ok I'll see... wait a sec
<Jucato> lubos: it *should* be available as an upgrade to an existing version, and you don't have to remove the previous version.
<Jucato> that's how updates normally work
<MacZtttlkwork> omg
<MacZtttlkwork> I know the error...
<MacZtttlkwork> my hd is full
<MacZtttlkwork> lol
<stdin> heh :p
<stdin> that one thing you _can't_ blame on me :)
<lubos> Jucato: so I just go apt-get install postgresql-8.1 and that is all ;-) ?
<MacZtttlkwork> Hope in KDE 4 there will be more... information about such things... sometimes you don't realise and it can be really annoying lol
<Jucato> stdin: you have experience with postgresql ^^^
<stdin> Jucato: nope
<Jucato> lubos: you mean it's not available as an upgrade but as a separate package?
<lubos> yes there are two packages...
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> now that's a bit more... um.. complicated :P
<lubos> Jucato: :-)
<BlueVette> Hello.
<Murchadh> Anyone installed webmin in kubuntu 7.04? Not in the repos?
<Jucato> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system
<MacZtttlkwork> stdin: LOL, I was also wondering why frostwire didn't work...........because the hard disk was full!! And the program asked me to sent a bug report to the programmers :P
<Murchadh> Thanks Jucato!
<Jucato> MacZtttlkwork: just hope that the bug report you sent doesn't say "Not working, Disk Full" :D
<BlueVette> Here's a strange one:  Friend picked up a 2gb Firefly (Lexar) usb device.  Started copying files over...  and after 124 files copied, it kept failing to write to the device, unless a file was first removed.  KDiskFree and meta-info on the device said 1.4GB free, but was acting full.  So, made a folder, moved the files into it, and then was able to continue adding files......  ever hear of that before?
<truth> Whats the best burning programs for Kubuntu?
<Jucato> truth: k3b
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<BluesKaj> truth, depends on what you want to burn
<mefisto_> but really, k3b is best for burning isn't it?
<mefisto_> or commandline
<MacZtttlkwork> Jucato: lol!
<MacZtttlkwork> well I have to sleep... bye!
<BluesKaj> tovid is great for avi to dvd , k3b is great for iso and audio
<truth> Is there anything like Nero available?
<mefisto_> k3b is like nero
<truth> I mainly burn .iso dvd's and audio
<BluesKaj> there's nero-linux but it sucks ...k3b is better
<Jucato> at least on Linux, K3b is better than Nero
<BlueVette> K3b is nice.
<kkathman> Nero is just confusing
<Jucato> truth: K3b can do those
<BlueVette> I prefer it to Nero
<truth> Gonna get k3b then, Mucho Gracias
<mefisto_> k3b has never failed me once. try it truth
<mefisto_> truth: should be installed already
<yeo_> installed by default with kubu
<Jucato> it failed to make me coffee though
<Jucato> so I don't think k3b is the best :P
<truth> Ok. lol@coffee
<ghozala> i cant find my hp printer through the list of drivers what can i do
<mefisto_> ghozala: you could try one that sounds similar and see if it works
<zengen1> Does anyone know of a linux irc client that is comparable to mIRC with autoget.  I've messed a few of the XChat scripts, but none really do anything.  The Zeus script looked to be somewhat close but hell if I can get it work.
<truth> what about avi to dvd? i need to convert to mp4 first eh?
<ghozala> ok i will thanks
<Jucato> truth: you'll need to convert it to mpeg.. but try BluesKaj's advice about tovid
<mikeh66> Will K3b run on kubu 64
<Jucato> afaik, yes
<mefisto_> truth: mandvd does it too I think, and is very easy to use
<mikeh66> I will look it up
<sainzeo_> i recently replaced the linux driver for my atheros wireless card with a windows one using ndiswrapper - it is now causing lockups, how do i revert back?
<ghozala> hay i ve tried all models no one able to print test page
<zengen1> sainzeo: I was having that problem.  Making sure the kernel headers were updated fixed my problem.
<sainzeo_> zengen1: do you remember the command to do that?
<zengen1> sudo apt-get update then sudu apt-get upgrade should do it.
<sainzeo_> zengen1: i'm already running the latest headers i believe: 2.6.20-16
<mikeh66> I tried to download flash player, but it asked me which of the three I wanted
<mefisto_> does anyone know if the coloured nicks in konversation means anything? or is it just random colours for different nicks?
<zengen1> I'm not sure then.  Have you tried ubuntuforums.org?
<mikeh66> not yet
<robin> whats new
<zengen1> Mikeh66: That was for someone else.  What are the three it offers?
<Jucato> mefisto_: random. except for your own
<Jucato> you can set that
<mikeh66> I am running kubu64, it offered rpm, yum, and something else
<zengen1> You want the tar.gz
<Jucato> !flash64 | mikeh66
<ubotu> mikeh66: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<mefisto_> is the flash player not in repos?
<stdin> man packaging can be a pita, it's taking more time updating changelogs then updating code
<Jucato> stdin: yeah...
<Jucato> specially if you mean Debian packages...
<stdin> well, I have to update the ChangeLog and debian/changelog :p
<Jucato> the tradeoff of Debian's superb package management system...
<icecool> libcairo assertion failed problem with xaralx.... . . . can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> icecool, what may i ask is xaralax ?
<BluesKaj> err xaralx
<icecool> xaralx is a vector illustrator
<icecool> man so many people here
<icecool> and not one to help me out
<Tm_T> icecool: you mean: noone knows about your problem
<icecool> no
<icecool> noone has any solution to my problem
<icecool> i like pasted the problem many times yet no answer
<icecool> Tm_T: do u have a solution
* BluesKaj wonders what a vector illustrator is ...seems we studied vectors in physics class a long time ago but how to illustrate in kubuntu is beyond me 
<icecool> the problem is libcairo assertion fails with xara startup
<BluesKaj> pasted where ?
<kilrae> where did asciiquariam go?
<icecool> libcairo assertion failed problem with xaralx
<kilrae> oh, silly me
<icecool> so is there anyone to help me?
<BluesKaj> does xara use java , python or perl
<Jucato> qt afaik
<Jucato> icecool: I'm not sure the people who are available right now (that is, the ones who can actually read your question) knows
<Jucato> hm.. or was it wxwidgets that xara is using...
<truth> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<icecool> well the question is simple ..... i installed xara now i cant run it ... when i run it through terminal i get the following error xaralx: /build/buildd/libcairo-1.4.2/src/cairo-ft-font.c:659: _cairo_ft_unscaled_font_set_scale: Assertion `error == 0' failed.
<BluesKaj> icecool, i think your question might be better answered by ppl who are familiar with heavy duty graphics apps instead of a kubuntu help chat
<icecool> do u know of any irc channel for that?
<kozo> hi
<coreymon77> !hi | kozo
<ubotu> kozo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> icecool, looking
<icecool> i dont think its a xara problem it may be more of a libcairo problem
<kozo> i need some help whit my menu.lst, in my grub ther is xp but when i try to boot ther comes wrong partion (how can i get the right to boot xp)
<kozo> i have 4
<Jucato> icecool: just a hint, might want to ask in #ubuntu as Cairo is a GTK thing
<Jucato> (which kinda tells me Xara isn't using Qt :P)
<icecool> ok
<Jucato> er.. "just a guess" I mean
<kozo> http://pastebin.ca/716646
<truth> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<kilrae> is it possible to get xscreensavers working?
<kozo> in menu.lst ther is (hd0,1) for xp
<Jucato> kozo: /dev/hda1   *           1        9732    78172258+   7  HPFS/NTFS <--- is that were XP is?
<BluesKaj> kozo , copy&paste your menu.lst in pastebin
<kozo> yes
* Jucato guesses it should be hd0,0
<kozo> hda1
<Jucato> hda1 = hd0,0 not hd0,1
<kozo> http://pastebin.ca/716649
<Jucato> kozo: yes it should be hd0,0
<clever> i suspect a recent apt-get upgrade has messed up my X server's performance, how would i back it up?
<stdin> !nickspam > Stinky
<Jucato> kozo: but you could test it first or you could wait for someone else to confirm
<kozo> thanks i give it a try
<kozo> yes i make a reboot a test it now
<clever> im guessing the change 2007-09-24 18:11:54 upgrade xserver-xorg-core 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.6 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu10.7 broke it
<kozo> thanks again for the help
<purpleposeidon> "libsexy2"
<Dayve> I have an unusual question, I think... I'm trying to delete some useless files as root to make room on a very full partition and I can't, because I don't have adequate permissions.  as root
<Jucato> Dayve: what files would those be?
<juacom99> hi, can anyone plese help me configurin a Epson cx3900 than is plug in in a PC in my local net
<Dayve> Jucato, nothing important... just a computer game I don't remember extracting to this folder and a huge torrented file that is taking up space
<Jucato> but it's in a root-owned folder? weird...
<Jucato> try using sudo... or use "kdesu konqueror" so you can do it graphically
<Dayve> Jucato, actually, it's on a 10 GB FAT32 partition... root owns everything, but all users are supposed to be allowed to add and remove stuff
<Jucato> hm.. I think FAT32 partitions are readable and writeable by regular users (the owner)
<Jucato> at least depending if it's mounted that way
<Dayve> I thought so too, but the computer isn't letting me delete anything
<Dayve> it says... "Read-only file system" and I checked fstab and I unmounted it and mounted it with a "-w" in there and it still says that, even when I try to delete the folders as root
<juacom99> hi, can anyone plese help me configurin a Epson cx3900 than is plug in in a PC in my local net
<Jucato> !fat32 | Dayve
<ubotu> Dayve: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<juacom99> :(
<Jucato> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<juacom99> thanks
<Hacker_> Hello!
<Gazza> :D
<Hacker_> init ctcp Gotcha
<Hacker_> jjk
<Hacker_> any drivers for the vivitar mini digital camera
<Hacker_> ?
<Hacker_> nick
<Hacker_> bigleon: hello
<Hacker_> ana: hello
<Hacker_> yawn
<Hacker_> wow. what intellectually stimulating disscussion! ;-)
<Hacker_> d:)
<Hacker_> d-)
<Hacker_> ardchoille: hello
<Tm_T> Hacker_: why you make so much noise?
<Hacker_> huh?
<Hacker_> what you say?
<Tm_T> you make a lot of senseless noise
<stdin> scroll up, that's the great thing about text, you can read it twice
<ardchoille> Tm_T: ignore lists rock!
<Tm_T> ardchoille: when I have to use ignore, that would mean destruction of this channel ;)
<stdin> while /ignore is nice, /mode #kubuntu +q user  is nicer
<ardchoille> Has anyone been able to get the konq browser to work with http://www.googlepages.com ?
<ardchoille> stdin: Indeed
<gustavo> what happened with demonoid? :(
<Hacker_> Hi, stdin
<EightiesK> !beta
<ubotu> If you installed a Tribe/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Gutsy. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console.
<Hacker_> !foo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EightiesK> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Hacker_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<stdin> !botabuse > Hacker_
<EightiesK> sorry just needed lynx
<Hacker> What did i miss?
<Hacker> !anything > Hacker
<Hacker> !nothing > Hacker
<stdin> stop that
<nosrednaekim> hola!
<NickPresta> hey nosrednaekim
<Hacker> Hola!
<nosrednaekim> whats up?
<Hacker> the menu bar
<Hacker> or a direction
<nosrednaekim> no... thats to the left..
<Hacker> The Oxford Dictionary's take on "up"
<Hacker> :
<Hacker> "The direction opposite to the pull of gravity"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* NickPresta claps
<mefisto_> it was inevitable I suppose
<stdin> Hacker: if you have nothing useful to say, don't speak
<zengen1> Does anyone know of a linux alternative to mIRC with Autoget?
<NickPresta> zengen1, autoget?
<zengen1> A dcc que script.
<zengen1> And list grabber.
<quixogre> am i here now?
<mneptok> zengen1: look for XChat scripts. they are legion.
<zengen1> Yeah, I've tried 4.  Zeus looked to be the best, but I can't get it to run.  The others aren't really what I wanted.
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!Hacker@*.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* Hacker was kicked off #kubuntu by stdin ((re)banned)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<stdin> damn, my ban-foo is failing me
<alex_> hola
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<quixogre> hi alex_
<alex_> hola
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alex_> quien eres
<quixogre> !es |alex_
<ubotu> alex_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<alex_> hola tocallo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!hacker@*snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
<mrdigital> anyone ever use a firewire cable STB in ubuntu?
<sainzeo_> i recently installed windows drivers for my atheros wireless using ndiswrapper and am suddenly seeing freezes that require pressing the power button - any suggestions?
<quixogre> dang sainzeo. yer havin a rough day huh?
<gnomefreak> stdin: thats worth a shot but looks kind of different
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: yeah.,. that happens to me occasionally as well
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: what atheros chipset do you have?
* mode/#kubuntu [+d Nathaniel?Theis]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<quixogre> sainzeo i cant even install my windows drivers because ndiswrapper freezes on install
<quixogre> broadcom wireless cards suck for linux
<sainzeo_> um...
<zengen1> quixogre: are you using apt-get for your ndiswrapper or compiling it?
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: i believe its like 5007eg
<sainzeo_> is it possible to remove ndiswrapper and revert back to the original driver?
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: yes it is possible... and the 5007 is one of the few that are unsupported
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: how can i uninstall ndiswrapper and get the old driver back?
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: unblacklist the ath_pci, and that will do it.
<quixogre> zengen: compiling it. theres a HOWTO page dedicated to my ethernet card
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: oh, thats it???
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: that SHOULD do it..
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: just unblacklist it then remove ndiswrapper?
<nosrednaekim> along with a good reboot
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: yep
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: i believed i compiled it from source, does that matter?
<Juacom99> hei again
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: that makes it a bit harder... just when you unblacklist ath-pci, blacklist ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> and that should do it.
<sainzeo_> @nosrednaekim: i can't "uninstall" ndiswrapper at all, just blacklist it?
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: how do i go about blacklisting ndiswrapper?
<nosrednaekim> righto.
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: you know where you blacklisted ath_pci?
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: yeah i think so
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: just type in ndiswrapper instead of ath_pci?
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo_: well, just replace "ath_pci" with "ndiswrapper"
<nosrednaekim> yup
<LordBacon> does kubuntu have a easy way to restore grub with the livedvd? or should I just mount the real system and chroot in?
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: how do i make sure it's using the old driver again after i do that?
<nosrednaekim> it is :)
<sainzeo_> nosrednaekim: okay thanks! i'll let ya know!
<nosrednaekim> yup
<Juacom99> hey
<mefisto_> LordBacon: what do you need to restore?
<_gtt_> he said grub
<_gtt_> i suggest the supergrub cd
<LordBacon> I was trying to install windows, but failed miserably
<_gtt_> it is superb
<_gtt_> LordBacon: get supergrub
<_gtt_> cd
<Juacom99> anyone know if there is ther any mns plus like program
<LordBacon> I know I can mount the real root and /boot partition under that, chroot in and do it manually, but I wondering if the kubuntu livedvd has a wizard to do it
<LordBacon> _gtt_: it would take more time, effort, and blank cds than I care to spend
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!??hacker@*snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<mefisto_> LordBacon: or take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<LordBacon> ok, that just tells me how to do it manually
<mefisto_> LordBacon: it takes 5 minutes
<LordBacon> I know, but ubuntu is made for me to be lazy
<LordBacon> and after 12 years of linux, I want to be really lazy
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: what do you want, magic? clicking on a button is manual ;)
<LordBacon> a magic button that would scan my hd and do it all for me
<mefisto_> LordBacon, that's too lazy
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: truely lazy people are programmers...
<quixogre> lordbacon, boot from the cd. get to a command promt, and enter the following: grub-install hd0
<quixogre> that will reinstall grub
<rance> can someone tell me how to set the sound device to allow NON excusive access on kubuntu 7.04?  My vmware keeps telling me it cant send the sound card to the vm OS because its in use in the host, cant they share?
<LordBacon> esd doesn't like to share
<LordBacon> it learned that from it's days of running in the enlightenment gang
<rance> anything I can do about that?
<nosrednaekim> rance: its in the sound configuration, enable duplex.
<nosrednaekim> and have KDE lose control immediately.
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: well looks like that worked, i'm gonna test by moving a large file over from a network computer (thats when it would always freeze) to test
<quixogre> forgive me father for i am sinning...im installing windows on a computer as we speak
<nosrednaekim> you blacklisted ndiswrapper, so you're running madwifi?
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: shame on you.
* nosrednaekim just installed vista in a VM
<rance> ok, thanks all
<quixogre> cant be helped. im taking windows server class
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo: so you are running the madwifi driver?
<quixogre> they wouldnt accept "linux is better" as an excuse fir not installing windows
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: haha i'm not sure, i'm thinking whichever one kubuntu uses as default to begin with - if thats the madwifi then yes haha
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: can you do it from within a VM?
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo: do a "lspci | grep ath"
<quixogre> the class? tried that. they said "nope"
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: nothing pops up after entering it
<nosrednaekim> whoops :) its "lsmod | grep ath"
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: here's what i get:
<sainzeo> ath_rate_sample
<sainzeo> ath_pci
<sainzeo> wlan
<sainzeo> ath_hal
<sainzeo> then some numbers
<nosrednaekim> cool
<nosrednaekim> now try "lsmod | grep ndis"
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: ndiswrapper
<sainzeo> usbcore
<gustavo> has someone ever installed DBDesigner on linux?
<jackie_> hello
<jackie_> new tot his.
<quixogre> welcome jackie_
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: it seems like its fixed cause i was able to copy over a large file without any freeze
<sainzeo> knock on wood
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo: haha... well it seems you have both drivers loaded... but whatever works ;)
* quixogre knocks on his head
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: i blacklisted the ndiswrapper...what else could i do to make sure it doesn't load?
<nosrednaekim> IDK... its odd.. but anyway... if it works ;)
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: yeah we'll see
<nosrednaekim> don't mess with it
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: i won't haha, thanks for all your help!
<nosrednaekim> yup...NP
<quixogre> so.....who wants to make fun of windows?
<mefisto_> chkdsk. ahahaahaa
<quixogre> i feel so soul dirty...installing windows is bad for the
<quixogre> gah. i REALLY need to disable my touchpad
<mefisto_> why don't they have a simple on/off switch on those things?
<nosrednaekim> my laptop does
<mefisto_> oh, good idea
<quixogre> wish mine did
<quixogre> stupid dell
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<nosrednaekim> wow... I thought that was standard
<mefisto_> it's a common niusance
<mefisto_> *nuisance
<nosrednaekim> spelling is one too.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<BlueVette>  Ever stop to think that maybe the Emperor (StarWars) shouldn't have designed a death-suck-hole 10 feet away from his "throne"?  Or maybe, when having the hand-rails designed to surround said hole, that he should have had Darth Vader stand on his tip toes with his arms fully extended upwards to set the proper "safety height"?
<mefisto_> that has never crossed my mind BlueVette
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BlueVette> hmm.. just me then.
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: hey another question - with this other driver, my wireless signal always appears at like 50% even though windows would report it at close too 80 or above
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo: yeah... the atheros driver is terrible at reporting signal stregnths correctly.
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo: thats normal ;)
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: so it should still be operating at normal speeds though?
<nosrednaekim> should be..
<jimmy_> Hi, has anyone here gotten Joost to run via wine? I've followed the tutorial, but it gives me Signature Check Failed errors.
<kgx> can gaim and kopete import contact lists? or will i have to create contact list file myself if i want to "import" contacts
<stdin> jimmy_: try asking in #winehq
<nosrednaekim> kgx: what do you mean by contact list?
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: another question, haha sorry, would you know a fix to why kopete won't allow me to start a chat using the groupwise plugin, but am able to chat with other users as long as they start the chat first?
<mefisto_> kgx: contact lists are usually part of your account
<nosrednaekim> sainzeo: no clue.. I don't really use kopete very much
<jimmy_> stdin: thanks
<sainzeo> nosrednaekim: what do you use? gaim/pidgin?
<quixogre> sainzeo: try using gaim, see if it will let you use groupwise
<nosrednaekim> Gaim..
<nosrednaekim> although I just switched to kopete since it has google talk voice support
<nosrednaekim> (in SVN)
<kgx> what i mean is, lets say my web application has x number of users. i want any user to be able to select those users, click on download, and then import this list into their gaim contacts
<sainzeo> quixogre: i know pidgin works fine - i would just like to keep kopete so it fits in nicer with kde
<kgx> sainzeo: i prefer kopete too
<mefisto_> is pidgin the new name, or gaim?
<nosrednaekim> pigind is new
<sainzeo> mefisto_: yes, pidgin is the new gaim
<sainzeo> mefisto_: i actually prefer it over kopete, but kopete blends better with kde imo
<sainzeo> there must be a way to get groupwise working correctly with kopete - i mean kopete comes with openSUSE kde and that has to work considering it is novell haha
<quixogre> novell probably uses pidgin
<sainzeo> quixogre: for their kde version?
<Jucato> of course not :)
<quixogre> hehe if it works...
<Juacom99> can anyoen pese help me with a noob question :$
<quixogre> sorry, im in a bad mood. installing windows always makes me cranky
<dcosson> is there any special channel for gutsy or anything?
<quixogre> juacom, dont ask to ask, just ask ;)
<stdin> dcosson: #ubuntu+1
<Juacom99> i'm tring to install FrostWire
<Juacom99> i went to the oficial page
<stdin> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Juacom99> thanks
<Juacom99> thanksss!!! is downloaing
<Juacom99> i don't know why firefox didn't start the download
<quixogre> anyne here used vista yet?
<Juacom99> i got a firnd who has vista
<Juacom99> it sucks :S
<quixogre> heard you cant dual boot with vista
<Juacom99> no??
<Juacom99> fuckinf microsoft 
<quixogre> its what i heard, was trying to get confirmation
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Juacom99> now thy don't alow people to have 2 OS
<Juacom99> sorry
<quixogre> stdin in his defense, the word microsoft is SUPPOSED to be preceded by a pejorative
* Juacom99 looking in a dicctionary the word  pejorative
<quixogre> a crude or offensive slang term
<Juacom99> ohhh
<Juacom99> sorry i don't speack english
<Juacom99> actualy i'm really bat at it
<quixogre> s'okay neither do i
<Juacom99> *bad
<quixogre> nah you speak pretty good so far.
<Juacom99> where ae you from
<mefisto_> it doesn't mean slang, or offensive
<quixogre> texas. i speak spanglish
<Juacom99> naa i make gramatics horrors
<Juacom99> :O
<Juacom99> i'm from Uruguay
<quixogre> habla espanol?
<Juacom99> see
<Juacom99> but not here
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jucato> :)
<Juacom99> lol
<Juacom99> thanks
<quixogre> yo hablamos un poco..no es perfecto, pero esta bien para un bollio
<Juacom99> i didn't know that chanells even exist
<Juacom99> you speak ok (Y)
<quixogre> okies. time for me to go home. goodnight all
<Juacom99> good night
<LordBacon> what's the best fs for a general datastore, including movies music, software, source, images, and other random crap?
<mefisto_> LordBacon: fat32 can be easily accessed by many systems
<mefisto_> if that's what you're thinking
<LordBacon> don't care about that part
<stdin> ext3 is generally the one to go for
<LordBacon> Fat32 has a small filesize limit so I can't store isos anyway
<fiyahbun> Does anyone have both KDM session and GDM on their comp
<fiyahbun> ?
<thomas_> how to upload to an ssh server?
<LordBacon> scp file user@host:path
<kkathman> fiyahbun: yep
<stdin> thomas_: from command like: "scp filename user@host:/path/to/save" from Konqueror  use   sftp://user@host
<kkathman> fiyahbun:  im in kubuntu at the moment but have gdm also available
<fiyahbun> ok, i started off with ubuntu, but i recently found out about kubuntu and wanted to see how different it is
<thomas_> stdin: thank you
<kkathman> fiyahbun:  sure
<fiyahbun> so i downloaded kdedesktop, but when i tried to go into my kdm session, it stops loading after window manager and now all i see is a background, no icons, no taskbar, nothing
<fiyahbun> u have any idea what's the problem?
<randy__> please help, adept crashed during update and x won't start now. Error says "Failure to load module 'wfb' (module does not exist, 0)"
<purpleposeidon> How do I up my resolution?
<purpleposeidon> There isn't any display module in system settings....
<purpleposeidon> and krandr only shows "crappy" and "crappier" for screen resolutions...
<LordBacon> oops
<LordBacon> I just broke my box again
<LordBacon> I just gparted'd all my partitions around since I gave up on installing windows, now I'll have to go edit the fstab and menu.lst
<LordBacon> woo, fun
<marius_> hello
<rickey> hello
<marius_> i have a question
<kkathman> fiyahbun:  so you did a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<nine01a> I'm really impressed with Kubuntu 7.10 Tribe 5.
<kkathman> !ask | marius_
<ubotu> marius_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<marius_> i am trying to make mp3 work on kubintu
<kkathman> !mp3 | marius_
<ubotu> marius_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nine01a> Install libmad should do the trick.
<marius_> kk
<marius_> thanx
<stdin> no it won't
<ardchoille> libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<stdin> yep
<nemisis> does anyone know how to open up ports for ktorrent to use?
<nine01a> Ooh I just remembered it was a xine-libmad plugin to be used in Amarok.
<fiyahbun> kkathman: yeah
<fiyahbun> kkathman: i installed everythin included the updates
<kkathman> fiyahbun:  hmm, you might reboot and see ?
<nine01a> nemisis: the uPnP plugin might work (not sure though). I had to go to my router config to do it. 192.168.X.1
<nemisis> nin01a: i've already tried that, the router config i'll check. (i just have to remember to port used to access)
<fiyahbun> kkathman: i restarted the computer
<nine01a> nemisis: And then after you get those ports fowarded, you'll probably want to make your IP static too.
<fiyahbun> kkathman: at one point i thought beryl from gnome had something to do with it, its in the startup, but i disabled it and it still won't load kubuntu
<marius_> nemesis put a three in front of the port number
<marius_> that helped me
<marius_> the purt u r using may be blacklisted
<kkathman> fiyahbun: that shouldnt have anything to do with it, as I have compiz-fusion on both - but their settings are different
<nemisis> nine01a: ok, do you know if the linksys site will have instructions to access router settings
<marius_> u need to change it
<nine01a> nemisis: it'll be 192.168.0.1 and the zero might be a 1 or 2 as well.
<nine01a> Not sure about Linksys.
<LordBacon> ok, what's all this about UUIDs in my fstab?
<fiyahbun> kkathman: did u start with kubuntu and then got ubuntu or vice versa?
<kkathman> fiyahbun:  i'd suggest booting to the console and then startx  so you can maybe see the errors
<LordBacon> how can I see the UUIDs from the cli?
<kkathman> fiyahbun:  started with ubuntu and installed kubuntu
<ardchoille> LordBacon: blkid
<nemisis> nine01a: ok, i'm in.
<fiyahbun> kkathman: ok, well i'm still new to this, so go to the console and type startx?
<thomas_> stdin: if I am connected to the the ssh server, can I issue: scp username@ip:/home/username/document/asdf.html .
<nine01a> nemisis: I've got a Linksys wrt65gc now that I look at it so I can probably help you more
* LordBacon gives ardchoillesome bacon
<ardchoille> kkathman: Are you wanting to log into kde instead of gnome?
<stdin> thomas_: only if you have an ssh server running on your system
<ardchoille> LordBacon: :)
<kkathman> ardchoille:  ?? no, I can do that fine - its fiyahbun that is having the probs
<ardchoille> kkathman: Ah, ok
<fiyahbun> ardchoille: yes, i'm tryin to get in kde but for some reason it seems to stop loading after the window manager icon lights up and then the splash screen dissappears and i'm left with just a background
<nemisis> nine01a:ok, i'm in the Apps & Gaming/UPnP tab
<ardchoille> fiyahbun: What happens when you alt+f2 ?
<fiyahbun> ardchoille: haven't tried it, what does that do?
<ardchoille> It opens up a run dialog
<nine01a> nemisis: I used the custom name boxes. Ktorrent = 6881 tcp, ktorrent UDP = 4444, DHT = 6882
<nine01a> nemisis: DHT is UDP as well.
<nemisis> nine01a: it won't let me type in all of Ktorrent, it stops me before the last t
<fiyahbun> ardchoille: i'll try to log in and see what happens
<nine01a> nemisis: Doesn't matter. It's for your own readability.
<nemisis> ok
<LordBacon> how much video ram should I give my card to run compiz and such ?
<LordBacon> I don't game, or do any real 3d stuff
<nine01a> LordBacon: not too much
<LordBacon> 64 is fine?
<nine01a> LordBacon: 128 MB on an ATi x200m works great.
<LordBacon> k, I have 2G total, and up to 256 shared video
<jcs7778> My swap file doesn't seem to be working, ksysgard says that there is no swap space available. My computer only has 512 mb ram which is fine most of the time but here and there i do something that just makes it stop and i'm pretty sure that fixing my swap file will help.
<jared> anyone up to some sound troubleshooting that I can't seem to fix with any of the articles for troubleshooting?
<jcs7778> any sugestions
<Dr_Willis> jcs7778  make sure ya got a swap partition made, make sure its listed in /etc/fstab
<Dr_Willis> check with the 'free' command also.
<thomas_> stdin: which I do
<stdin> thomas_: then you can
<thomas_> it times out
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jcs7778> I know i have a swap partition on the disk, but actually i don't see one in fstab.
<nemisis_> nine01a: works great, i'm going fast enough now my lag is constantly going up on konversation
<thomas_> stdin: it times out though
<stdin> thomas_: if you're behind a firewall or router you'll need to setup port-forwarding or open the port on the firewall
<Dr_Willis> #/dev/sda3      none            swap    sw              0       0
<nine01a> nemisis_: Good. Is "DHT: . . " showing nodes in the status bar?
<Dr_Willis> is a example fstab entry for swap
<thomas_> stdin: i am able to connect to my machine already from outside
<nemisis_> nine01a:it was, i had to close out ktorrent to reconnect to the irc
<LordBacon> ok, now this sucks
<stdin> thomas_: then it should work, scp uses the same port as ssh
* LordBacon wanders off to watch bionic woman before fixing his system
<jcs7778> no, it's completely gone but yeah, it actually is /dev/sda3 i know that for a fact, if i add that line and omit the # will that do it?
<thomas_> stdin: scp username@myip:"/home/username/Documents/Html Files/interests.html" .
<ardchoille> LordBacon: PM?
<LordBacon> sure
<nemisis_> nine01a:thanks for the help. :)
<Dr_Willis> jcs7778 you will need to do the swapon command to activate the swap.
<thomas_> stdin: is that correct?
<stdin> thomas_: yeah
<fiyahbun> kkatha, ardchoille: tried Alt F2, nothing works, only thing i could do was ctrl alt backspace to exit
<ardchoille> fiyahbun: Yeah, sounds like your kde session is b0rked
<fiyahbun> kkatha, ardchoille: were there any tweaks you had to do before installing and running the kde_desktop
<fiyahbun> ?
<thomas_> stdin: hey i have a question, I think that I have my port forwarding configured to the wrong ip, so I tried pinging my net ip and it pinged back.......?
<stdin> thomas_: that's probably your router pinging back
<stdin> mine does that too
<thomas_> stdin: ohhh, but I didn't ping 192.....i pinged my net ip
<thomas_> stdin: from the ssh server I connected to
<stdin> thomas_: yeah, if I ping my external IP my router pings back
<Jal> does anyone know the address for Ubuntu's general repo server? USA's giving me fits
<stdin> Jal: just take off the "us." bit
<jhutchins_x> !easysources | jai
<ubotu> jai: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ardchoille> fiyahbun: I have never any problems with any *buntu release.. I just installed it and it ran fine.
<avt3kk> hi
<Jal> <.<;; ty...
<ardchoille> Jal: sudo sed -i.backup 's/us.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update
<avt3kk> how do I start kubuntu in safe mode on my hd??
<avt3kk> its just updated but
<avt3kk> it wont start
<thomas> stdin: how can I "ping" my ssh server from another ssh server?
<avt3kk> x11 wont start I have special vid card
<avt3kk> x800
<avt3kk> radeon
<thomas> stdin: i want to be able to see if it responds to it
<thomas> stdin: icmp packets wont read ssh right?
<stdin> thomas_: you can't ping ssh, but you can try connecting with "ssh user@yourip"
<stdin> avt3kk: safe mode? you mean recovery mode or something else?
<thomas> stdin: is there another way to discover if my ssh server is running?
<thomas> stdin: because for example I want to know if its running, or if something else is misconfigured
<stdin> if it's running? yeah, "pidof sshd"  if that shows a number then it is
<thomas> stdin: ok cool what is pidof lol
<thomas> stdin: ok i got man
<stdin> pidof shows the PID of  a process :)
<DaSkreech> blast where is intelikey!
<DaSkreech> stdin: doesn't ps
<DaSkreech> and top?
<DaSkreech> and Ksysguard?
<stdin> DaSkreech: yeah, but he wanted to know if sshd was running, and that's the quickest way
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<DaSkreech> kub-: try KNub
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep sshd      perhaps?
<Lynoure> there are so many ways to see if it is running, that one has to choose one...
<DaSkreech> Ctrl+Esc typpe sshd
<stdin> Dr_Willis:  yeah, but "pidof sshd" is quicker
<DaSkreech> ssh into localhost?
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: does not work in call cases...
<kub-> hehe
<kub-> :P
<DaSkreech> kub-: ;-)
<thomas> stdin: you know the problem was that my local ip changes for some reason sometimes...so my port forwarding changes....but I have another machine on this network and when it changes theres a problem
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: you can have sshd running and still not get a reply due to creative firewalling
<knub> DaSkreech: if you say so
<knub> heheh
<DaSkreech> Lynoure: I'm thinking that if you can't figure out how to check if sshd is running you maybe havn't had much creative firewalling experience either
<DaSkreech> I could be wrong
<DaSkreech> but that'sa what Ima thinking
* DaSkreech cheers knub
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: it's the newbies that usually manage firewall too much
<knub> really crowded channel :P i entered here just while fooling around with konversation
<knub> didnt know i would find so much people
<knub> i'm waiting here kde4 to install. let's see what i get :)
<mefisto_> following the questions/answers is a good way to learn kubuntu. that's usually why I'm here
<brainwrck> hi how may  I fix the installer?
<brainwrck> apt gives me this error
<brainwrck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<brainwrck> w
<brainwrck> t
<brainwrck> f
<Dr_Willis> !fix apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brainwrck> ?
<Dr_Willis> !fix-apt
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<Dr_Willis> grr
<Dr_Willis> heh.. silly bot..
<brainwrck> fuser?
<knub> do you got adept running?
<DaSkreech> knub: from source or from the repos?
<Dr_Willis> I wonder why that factoid had a Funny A with a hat, in front of the   << character.. befor  the command.
<DaSkreech> mefisto_: throw in a few answers if you can :)
<Dr_Willis> whats that funny << character also.. heh heh :)
<knub> this error seems to be like something is getting the apt busy
<mefisto_> DaSkreech: when I think I know, I try to
<knub> DaSkreech: from repo
<DaSkreech> mefisto_: Sweet :0
<DaSkreech> knub: ooooold :)
<knub> hhehe does it really work?
<avt3kk> Stdin I have radeon saphire x800 video card and kubuntu cant start up normaly so before ubuntu dapper drake has a safe mode boot see and I could start it up to the desktop
<DaSkreech> Does anyone know how network cards get there name?
<DaSkreech> their
<Dr_Willis> you mean the eth0 eth1 ethwhatever name?
<Dr_Willis> the 'device' name i guess. :) is what its called.
<DaSkreech> yeah
<DaSkreech> how does it get aliased?
<DaSkreech> I need to remove some
<Dr_Willis> I think its the order the modules get loaded.
<Dr_Willis> or at least it used to be..
<Dr_Willis> not sure if theres any other ways to tweak them.
<DaSkreech> so a module would have to be blacklisted for it not to get a name?
<Dr_Willis> Ages ago some disrtos loaded that Firewire networking thing by default.. that gave everyone a useless eth0, and moved their real network to eth1 :)
<Dr_Willis> So blacklisting the modules is 1 way i guess of preventing them from getting loaded/used
<stdin> avt3kk: there is no "safe mode" like that, never was. you'll have to login to the command line and  do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then change the "ati", "radeon" or "fglrx" driver to "visa" then save (Ctrl-O, Ctrl-X) then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Dr_Willis> There may be some other rules files you can use. I havent messed witht he auto detections stuff in years.
<mefisto_> Dr_Willis: wouldn't blacklisting remove all of them?
<knub> stdin: vesa?
<knub> visa?
<Dr_Willis> for that firewire one. that one module is blacklisted. so it never gets loaded. by default.  Not sure about 'all of them' or what his specific case is.
<DaSkreech> knub: vista shhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<stdin> hum, vesa
<knub> stdin: avt3kk: wouldnt a boot with 'apic' solve? -- i dont really know what it does mean, but it worked for me sometime : P
<DaSkreech> Well Say I had a card with two ports and didn't want one to show up?
<knub> DaSkreech: :P heheh
<stdin> knub: doubtful
<DaSkreech> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Dr_Willis> DaSkreech a network card with 2 ports? No idea there.. Only NIC ive ever seen with more then 1 port. was actually a HUB/NIC combo. :)
<avt3kk> apic boot???
<avt3kk> whats that
<Dr_Willis> apic = advanced power interrupt control (i think)
<Dr_Willis> or was that apci. ...
<Dr_Willis> its a setting used to tweak the  power control/stuff on the mobherboards. that some companys  have 'bugs' in. :)  had to use it on a few laptops in the past.
<jagcorvair> How do I mount a DVD DL drive? It won't recognize it.
<jagcorvair> Kaffeine keeps asking for /dev/dvd
<jagcorvair> I have it at /dev/scd1
<jagcorvair> Also, it's an IDE drive, not SCSI
<BigDaddy> hey, real quick guys. Anyone have a mp3 player that works in K/Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: You can try: sudo mount /dev/scd1 /mount_point
<BigDaddy> I am just curious of the file path, mount pont or whatever it should be
<ardchoille> BigDaddy: xmms works fine and you don't need to install codecs for it
<BigDaddy> ardcholle - my bad, I meant like Zen player or an iPod
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: which one are you interested in?
<BigDaddy> I have a Zen Vision:W. However when I plug it in it appears as a camera on the desktop.
<jhughes> hi
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Probably using MTP
<jhughes> trying to get sound working on a Panasonic CF-51 VEr. 7.04
<DaSkreech>  Microsoft transfer protocol
<jhughes> lol, damn M$
<DaSkreech> it's a rewritten PTP which is Kodak's Picture transfer protocol
<BigDaddy> Hey DaSkreech. Good to see you again. I can use Gnomad2 for file transfers. But officially K/Ubuntu and Amarok don't recognize it
<DaSkreech>  not surprised some of the players turn up as a camera
<billytwowilly> what's the command to automagically make a deb file from an install?
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: hop to #amarok
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: i'm sure they would love to have better hardware support
<BigDaddy> DaSkreech - that makes perect sense! I couldn't understand why it was a camera.
<DaSkreech> You can help them or #gphoto2 to get better detection
<Jucato> !checkinstall | billytwowilly
<ubotu> billytwowilly: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<billytwowilly> sweet, thanks jucato.
<BigDaddy> When you plugin a usb mp3 player, what is the path in Konquerer, anyone know?
<Jucato> BigDaddy: try checking in media:/
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: Doh! it's #gphoto not 2
<jhughes> ane one care to assist? I am trying to get sound working on a Panasonic CF-51 VEr. 7.04
<DaSkreech> jhughes: have you read !sound
* jhughes scrolls back
<Jucato> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jhughes> I didn't see it
<jhughes> thkx Jucato
<Jucato> wb DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> What justhappened?
<DaSkreech> that's the second time today I got auto kicked
<BigDaddy> DeSkreech / Jucato - Thanks for the tips. I will have to persue it tomorrow. This appears to be a bigger undertaking than I am willing to take on tonight
<DaSkreech> Oh thanks Jucato
<DaSkreech> !tab | BigDaddy
<ubotu> BigDaddy: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<BigDaddy> I'll be damn... that's pretty handy
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: Sure tomorrow just jump into #gphoto or #amarok and ask them what the deal is with your model. It may be an easy thing to get sorted or they may hand you tools to help them get it sorted
<jagcorvair> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BigDaddy> thanks DaSkreech...how did you know I was hand typing your name and not tab completing?
<Dr_Willis> Heh.,
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: I guessed :)
<Dr_Willis> rember tab for the Shell also! :)
<Dr_Willis>  I almost have my tab key wore out on some machines
<LordBacon> then you buy crappy keyboards
<BigDaddy> thanks Dr_Willis...lol this is pretty cool.
<Jucato> mine is still the left shift, ctrl, and alt keys...
* Dr_Willis notices a lot of wear on his asdw keya
<BigDaddy> I get free only keyboards
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: Ha wait till we show you the really cool stuff
<LordBacon> keyboards are worth monty
<LordBacon> err money
<Dr_Willis> Thank you LordBacon for the  insightfull comentary....
<BigDaddy> DaSkreech: I just started IRC when I started Linux
<DaSkreech> All hail Python!
<BigDaddy> 5 days now
<jagcorvair> I am having DVD drive issues. DMESG | TAIL ihere...
<jagcorvair> [  774.811330]  sr1: Current: sense key: Hardware Error
<jagcorvair> [  774.811332]      Additional sense: Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32)
<jagcorvair> [  774.811338]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 64
<Dr_Willis> I got a lot of the old klicky IBM heavy keyboards around here aomewhere also. :)
<jagcorvair> [  774.894043]  cramfs: wrong magic
<DaSkreech> BigDaddy: We hold no blame for your imminent addiction. none!!!
<jagcorvair> [  774.973772]  VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sr1.
<jagcorvair> [ 1070.917446]  sr 0:0:1:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x08000002
<jagcorvair> [ 1070.917451]  sr1: Current: sense key: Hardware Error
<jagcorvair> [ 1070.917454]      Additional sense: Logical unit communication CRC error (Ultra-DMA/32)
<jagcorvair> [ 1070.917461]  end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 64
<jagcorvair> [ 1070.919956]  isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=sr1, iso_blknum=16, block=16
<jagcorvair> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38774/
<jagcorvair> Sorry, it was supposed to paste the link, not the text
<Jucato> jagcorvair: didn't you just see the instructions *not* to paste in here?!?!
<BigDaddy> lol, I actually blame bash.org
<hasan2> hi all
<DaSkreech> Hi hasan2
<BigDaddy> love reading that rag.
<BigDaddy> IRC is not as witty IRL tho
<hasan2> anybody can help on installing html validator for firefox
<LordBacon> hasan: why not just use the webdeveloper toolbar or firebug to link to the official validator?
<Dr_Willis> hasan2 isent that just an extension?
<BigDaddy> anyways, I am off to bed. Thanks again for the ideas guys
<DaSkreech> http://bash.org/?775778
<BigDaddy> bwahaha!
<BigDaddy> I love bash man
<hasan2> Dr_Wills : sent extension to ?
<jhughes> ok aplay -l detected my soundcard
<jhughes> but when I got the alsa website
<jhughes> I hit a dead end
<jagcorvair> DVD drive issues. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38774/
<Jucato> any DVD gurus there please help ^^^^
<Jucato> dvd/hardware
<hasan2> FATAL ERROR : The dynamic C library  contained in the extension file could not be found.
<DaSkreech> jagcorvair: Live Cd?
<hasan2> after installing html validator for firefox...any help
<hasan2> FATAL ERROR : The dynamic C library  contained in the extension file could not be found.
<jagcorvair> No. Store-baught DVD
<DaSkreech> hasan2: how did you install?
<DaSkreech> and it has cramfs? fascinating
<jagcorvair> The DVD is "ray"
<DaSkreech> What's sr1 ?
<jagcorvair> No clue
<hasan2> DaSkreech : adds-on -> get extensions -> download from marc's cyberhome
<hasan2> and then restart firefox
<hasan2> i am using ubuntu
<DaSkreech> hasan2: What are you using to connect to IRC?
<hasan2> IRC client
<DaSkreech> Well duh :)
<prak> I have looked at these sites (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_project_management_software and http://www.osalt.com/project) for an open source equivalent of microsoft project
<prak> but don't really know what's the good one
<prak> does anyone have any recommendations?
<LordBacon> I just saw a new one being released
<DaSkreech> hasan2: In any case connect to the server irc.mozilla.org and join the room Firefox they would have the best details on recent extensions
<fyrmedic> Anybody familiar with "Powerpoint" presentations in OpenOffice. Specifically, embedded video, mpg format, within said presentation not playing in the presentation.
<DaSkreech> prak: basket? :)
<DaSkreech> prak: Hold on
<Jucato> prak: kplato, el-planner, (gnome) planner?
<LordBacon> prak: http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=8023 ?
<hasan2> DaSkreech
<hasan2> let me try in firefox room ...thanks
<LordBacon> prak: http://openproj.org/ is the real homepage
<DaSkreech> prak: http://www.utasce.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5823#5823
<prak> LordBacon: i tried openproj
<prak> but don't like it that much
<jhughes> ok I know what driver I need to install/enable
<LordBacon> I just use the MS stuff in a VM
<jhughes> but not sure if I have to edit a conf file or compile?
<ardchoille> Is it possible to keep konq from keeping typed-in history at all?
<jhughes> modinfo soundcore does retunr my device
<crxyem> Does anyone here use DRDB (aka linux-ha)
<LordBacon> I think I'll continue watching bionic woman
<jhughes> I need the [hda intel]  driver
<jhughes> whats weird is the sound works via headphone but not the speakers
* LordBacon goes back to fixing his box
<DaSkreech> prak: there is a link from there to a sub category of open source project .. err ... projects
* Agent_bob trys to imagine why ardchoille would want to disable history.....
<prak> i'll try kplato then
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: No need to fill up files with junk I won't use.
<Jucato> ardchoille: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> History ?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Tried that, the best I can get is "history expires after 1 day"
<Agent_bob> ardchoille is disk space that tight?
<ardchoille> Jucato: I want no history at all
<Jucato> ardchoille: how about settings "Maximum number of URLs" to 0?
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: Why keep things I'll never use regardless of disk space?
<Jucato> oh you just never knoooow :)
<Agent_bob> hehhe    :)
<ardchoille> Jucato: Tried that just now, still keeps typed in history after restarting konq
<Jucato> don't you have to clear the history first?
<ardchoille> Did that, restarted, typed in, restarted, still keeps
<Jucato> ardchoille: try either 1) clearing the cache or 2) clearing the cache and disabling it?
<LordBacon> !$ is my friend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is my friend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> ardchoille also there "was" the convieniant little "del hist" button right beside the address bar....
<ardchoille> Jucato: Seems there is no way fo doing it.. it always keeps at least one url
* Jucato shrugs...
<Agent_bob> ardchoille try setting to   -1
<Agent_bob> 0 may mean infinite
* Jucato would be infuriated if there was no history for the browser...
<Jucato> which some new users might think about Konqi
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: Thought about that, no way to enter -1
<LordBacon> ok, I'm confused now
* Agent_bob </shrugs>
<Jucato> LordBacon: about?
<Agent_bob> !\$
<LordBacon> /dev/sda1 is type 83, formatted as ext2, and fsck's fine, I can mount it and see all my kernels and grub dir as well as the config required for boot
<Jucato> but.. ?
<ardchoille> I wonder what  "chmod a-w .kde/share/config/konq_history"   would do
<LordBacon> but when I run grub> root (hd0,1) and then setup (hd0), it says Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Agent_bob> sda1 != hd0,1
<LordBacon> it's SATA
<Agent_bob> sda1 = (hd0,0)
<Jucato> Agent_bob is (thankfully) right
<Jucato> dunno if GRUB knows sd0
<Agent_bob>  /;
<purpleposeidon> tabcompletion++
<LordBacon> well, I'm cooking some bacon right now to hand out if it works
<ardchoille> Jucato: That fixed it
<hitmanWilly> Jucato: it doesn't, hd for grub means any hd, sata or otherwise...references bios settings
<Jucato> ardchoille: what did?
<ardchoille> Jucato:   chmod a-w .kde/share/config/konq_history
<Agent_bob> hitmanWilly no.   referancing /boot/grub/devices
<Jucato> phooey :P
<hitmanWilly> Agent_bob: stage 2 anyway
<ardchoille> Jucato: I wonder if perhaps "ln -s /dev/null .kde/share/config/konq_history" is a better option
<Agent_bob> ardchoille of course.
<hitmanWilly> heh...
* LordBacon passes out ze organic hickory smoked pepper bacon
<Agent_bob> i have several of those    /etc/adjtime /etc/localtime /etc/zoneinfo     for example are all /dev/null links
<flake> mmmm bacon
<avt3kk> can you guys help me?
<avt3kk> I have ubuntu ultimate
<avt3kk> I guess it restarts to kubutnu
<Agent_bob> if we can't, there's no need in asking anyone else.
<avt3kk> it did serveral times
<ardchoille> Agent_bob: I have some too: ~/.macromedia ~/.recently-used
<Agent_bob> ardchoille heh  yeah.
<flake> it crashes and restarts?
<avt3kk> cant start x11
<avt3kk> mine
<avt3kk> its the video card driver
<avt3kk> I have radeon saphire x800 gto
<Agent_bob> use vesa   until you get the driver fix'd
<avt3kk> how can I use vesa just dont install any drivers from ubuntu ultimate
<avt3kk> close envy?
<avt3kk> will it install safe mode as is?
<avt3kk> I hope
<DaSkreech> !envy
<Agent_bob> edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf    change the  Driver  "Nvidia"    to    Driver  "vesa"  that will let you    startx      it won't fix your problem.  it will only make the gui accessable
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: why is he installing nvidia drivers for a Radeon?
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech beets me.
<Agent_bob> i just got here.
<DaSkreech> You would almost think that would crash the machine
<Agent_bob> nah   just X
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: probably would just fail to load the module
<avt3kk> ty DaSkreech :D
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: and fall back to what?
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: which would not allow X to start
<DaSkreech> ah there we go
<avt3kk> what
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: cmd line :)
<Agent_bob> yep
<DaSkreech> Yeah nice and dependable
<hitmanWilly> DaSkreech: but wouldn't crash the whole system, tho
<Agent_bob> "just works"  :)))
<DaSkreech> hitmanWilly: very good point
<hitmanWilly> XD
<hitmanWilly> unless of course you're using a framebuffer...lol
<avt3kk> anyone know about how to setup ubuntu ultimate with some type of safe mode
<Agent_bob> !dvd > Agent_bob
<what_if> elo' channel !
<hitmanWilly> btw, what is "Ubuntu Ultimate"?
<avt3kk> ubuntu doesnt support it
<avt3kk> im fked
<ardchoille> hitmanWilly: it isn't supported
<flake> think UU is for gamers
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: can you get to a VT ?
<avt3kk> a what
<hitmanWilly> ok, so ubuntu with cedega...
<avt3kk> its the live cd
<avt3kk> dvd
<DaSkreech> yeah
<avt3kk> im in the live dvd
<avt3kk> cant install it
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: when you boot your machine X crashes?
<Agent_bob> vt == tty == console
<DaSkreech> ohhhh
<avt3kk> yes
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> where are you?
<DaSkreech> installing?
<avt3kk> live dvd
<DaSkreech> or after install it crashes ?
<avt3kk> to sata hd
<avt3kk> after install reboot
<avt3kk> does it even see sata I dunno
<DaSkreech> what does it see?
<Agent_bob> of course it does.
<avt3kk> grey screen
<avt3kk> almost black
<hitmanWilly> avt3kk: ok, can you get to a cmd line? ie ctrl-alt-f1?
<Agent_bob> black screen of failed vidio drivers
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: can you mount your drive?
<avt3kk> um
<prak> is it possible to type in "sudo remove -l /media/usbdrivename/" in terminal to unmount the usb drive?
<Agent_bob> and if you didn't use fbcon it wouldn't affect the console   but seeing that *buntu insists on using fbcon    a lot of the black screen problems require some tricky boot options...
<Agent_bob> Parkotron umount
<avt3kk> when it starts the dvd theres an option to install with driver
<avt3kk> I have abit cd
<avt3kk> should I try that
<mefisto_> prak: what's the -l for?
<prak> lazy unmount, mefisto?
<avt3kk> this is driving me nuts
<prak> or would "sudo remove /dev/usbdrive" do?
<Agent_bob> and what does "remove" do mefisto_ for that matter...  :)
<Agent_bob> prak does your system have a "remove" command ?
<avt3kk> is there a type of safe graphics type thing for me to use on the install?
<prak> Agent_bob, i'm not sure
<mefisto_> prak: the command is umount, not remove. Agent_bob: just wondering how that whole line came into "existence"
<prak> i think remove is for deleting files
<Agent_bob> prak ?
<avt3kk> you guys are the only ones that have been helping me cool :D ty
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: you have an install already?
<avt3kk> well it wont boot
<prak> still not too familiar with bash script commands yet
<avt3kk> it looks like it loads it all'
<avt3kk> but the screen goes black
<Agent_bob> GNU commands
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: make a directory and mount it
<prak> "remove" coming from the pop-up "remove drive safely"
<avt3kk> gnu?
<avt3kk> i cant do that
<Agent_bob> GNU = Gnu is Not Unix
<avt3kk> why you think I got ubuntu because its easy lol
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: ok we will walk you through some stuff
<avt3kk> ty
<DaSkreech> this is kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> avt3kk    GNU-Linux   see   gnu.org
<avt3kk> ubuntu ultimate
<DaSkreech> ewwww
<avt3kk> it reboots to kubuntu
<avt3kk> it doo
<DaSkreech> ok open gnome-terminal
<avt3kk> k
<mefisto_> prak: if you want to learn shell commands, http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php is an easy-to-read introduction
<Agent_bob> !cli | prak
<ubotu> prak: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DaSkreech> type mkdir install
<DaSkreech> then sudo mount /dev/hd and press tab twice
<prak> mefisto_, thanks for the link
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech sata  may need  sd??
<prak> i'll definitely bookmark it for reference
<avt3kk> it says theres already a path
<LordBacon> the cli is my friend
<avt3kk> mkdir is /bin/mkdir
<avt3kk> install is /usr/bin/install
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: Sorry? at which point?
<LordBacon> off-by-one errors are not :/
<avt3kk> type mkdriinstall
<avt3kk> it showed that right after
<Agent_bob> LordBacon ?
<DaSkreech> mkdir<space> install
<LordBacon> Agent_bob: my entire boot problem after resizing/moving my partitions was because I had sda1 as (hd0,1)
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech incase you didn't notice   he typed type
<avt3kk> file exsists
<sunilonln> does anyone know why the kde screensaver won't cover the entire screen while running compiz fusion?
<LordBacon> sunilonln: I had that problem at the office too
<Agent_bob> LordBacon yeah   grub'ism   and it's nomenclature
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: you have a directory named install already?
<ardchoille> sunilonln: /join #ubuntu-effects
<LordBacon> anyway, virtualbox, or vmware to have a vista vm?
<avt3kk> ya it posted the stuff I posted
<avt3kk> right after
<avt3kk> I put a space
<sunilonln> thanks ardchoille
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: did you type the word type? :)
<avt3kk> noo
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> so you have a dir named install
<DaSkreech> cool
<avt3kk> ya
<DaSkreech> type sudo mount /dev/hd and press tab twice
<Agent_bob> tty2 [greg$compaq:~]  type mkdir install
<Agent_bob> mkdir is /bin/mkdir
<Agent_bob> install is /usr/bin/install
<Agent_bob> tty2 [greg$compaq:~] 
<DaSkreech> tell me if it beeps or gives you a list
<avt3kk> beep beep lol'
<avt3kk> thats what it did
<LordBacon> is there any product that can do what fusion does for mac, but for linux?
<Agent_bob> i just happened to notice the text he posted and identified it...
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: ok take off the hd and put sd and press tab twice
<ubuntujoe> could I ask a favor of someone in here?
<avt3kk> it changed it to sda
<avt3kk> ?
<ubuntujoe> I'm in windows right now but I need a file uncompressed
<Agent_bob> ubuntujoe sure.   whether or not it will happen.... ?
<ubuntujoe> http://download.gna.org/codewiseblog/
<ubuntujoe> but I'm in windows
<ubuntujoe> the most recent file there.
<Agent_bob> ubuntujoe i'll look.  how big is it ?
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: good did you  get a list of numbers after the sda
<avt3kk> da is that right
<ubuntujoe> 424k
<DaSkreech> like sda1 sda2 sda 5 ?
<avt3kk> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda /
<avt3kk> /   tmp/
<Agent_bob> ubuntujoe which file ?
<avt3kk> no
<LordBacon> ubuntujoe: alzip, winzip, 7zip all do tar and bz2
<DaSkreech> ubuntujoe: huh? a file uncompressed?
<DaSkreech> get 7-zip
<DaSkreech> or winrar
<ubuntujoe> it just gives me an out file.
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: interesting
<Agent_bob> ultimate zip   can do it too
<mefisto_> ubuntujoe: 7-zip is free, and a small download, and uncompresses fast
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: can you step in here? :)
<ubuntujoe> I know.
<avt3kk> this is gay
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: when you boot up how far does it get?
<avt3kk> I should put my hd clone back
<ubuntujoe> I just don't under stand why it just gives me a solid file.
<avt3kk> looks like it loads it all but screen goes black
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: You get a grub menu?
<avt3kk> eror loading x11
<avt3kk> nooo
<avt3kk> only see term
<dsmith_> anyone here use a panasonic cf-51?
<DaSkreech> Do you get a screen with a progrss bar?
<avt3kk> strange
<avt3kk> no
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: or a screen with a lot of writing going up saying OK Ok OK OK ?
<avt3kk> o wait
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ checking to see if the hardware is supported, or have a specific issue ?
<avt3kk> ok ya
<avt3kk> I see that
<avt3kk> alot of ok
<DaSkreech> right that's interesting
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: I need to cmd line the drives and install them
<Agent_bob> you mean                                  [ ok ] 
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: do you have raid?
<avt3kk> radeon saphire x800 gto vivdo card
<dsmith_> *drivers, I meant
<avt3kk> video
<avt3kk> no
<avt3kk> no raid
<us> Hi. Can someone here tell me how I can run the restricted driver manager?
<dsmith_> I am partly there
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: he has no partitions
<dsmith_> gcc error
<avt3kk> nothin
<DaSkreech> at least as far as I can tell
<dsmith_> :/
<DaSkreech> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<avt3kk> even after its all setup it never works
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: yeah cause it seems for some reason that you get corrupted drivers
<avt3kk> I have like 8 minutes before I sleep guys
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech ?          avt3kk enter this string and pastebin the output.        cat /proc/partitions
<avt3kk> k
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ you have    build-essential    installed ?
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: hes on a live Cd
<avt3kk> 8     0  244140625 sda
<avt3kk>    7     0    2261688 loop0
<dsmith_> one min
<avt3kk> I deleted it all I think
<DaSkreech> ack
<dsmith_> this is a new lappy
<moj0rising> DaSkreech: was that !restricted for me?
<Agent_bob> avt3kk yeah   you have no partitions.
<dsmith_> plg name for build essentials?
<dsmith_> PKG name
<DaSkreech> moj0rising: if it helps then yes :)
<avt3kk> well man when it was all setup it didnt work
<moj0rising> It didn't :(
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: but he boots from that drive
<moj0rising> sorry
<avt3kk> so I deleted it all
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech probably not anymore
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: ohhhhhhh you deleted it all :)
<moj0rising> Is there a way I can find how to run the driver manager?
<avt3kk> I tryed installing like 4 times took all night
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: Duuuuh
<avt3kk> even when its there
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: did you try a normal kubuntu cd ?
<avt3kk> it still messed up
<Agent_bob> dsmith_ you have    build-essential    installed ?
<moj0rising> I've searched the forums and I'm sure it's buried somewhere but I can't find it.
<avt3kk> didnt work either
<Agent_bob> package name               ^
<dsmith_> Agent_bob: doesn't appear so
<avt3kk> same cr@py grey screen
<Agent_bob> !b-e | dsmith_
<ubotu> dsmith_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: oh you have one?
<dsmith_> yea its working
<avt3kk> what about this
<avt3kk> edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf    change the  Driver  "Nvidia"    to    Driver  "vesa"  that will let you    startx      it won't fix your problem.  it will only make the gui accessable
<avt3kk> I have 1
<avt3kk> threw it out
<avt3kk> after grey screen
<dsmith_> thx agent bob
<avt3kk> lol
<khaije1> dsmith_: also read up on the checkinstall package, can't say enough good about it
<dsmith_> I knew I was forgetting somehting
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: Right thats' what I was trying to get you to do but you erased your drive
<dsmith_> ok
<avt3kk> o sry
<avt3kk> oops
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: do an install again and we can help you get it to at least boot
<avt3kk> cool
<avt3kk> I will be in here thursday
<avt3kk> sleepin soon
<avt3kk> dad going to get on my butt
<avt3kk> soon
<Agent_bob> avt3kk or ATI  or what ever     to vesa     but  for the record,   the xorg.conf you are using in the live CD, if you install then just copy that xorg.conf over it will work on the hd just like it does on the live CD
<dettoaltrimenti> I'm using KTorrent and there are some torrents that if I try to remove them from the list it makes ktorrent crash- is there any way I can delete these from somewhere else?
<avt3kk> ty
<avt3kk> printing that
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech i think his propritary drive and the  fbcon were hosing the vidio output.   it was booting.  jsut headless.
<DaSkreech> his what drive?
<Agent_bob> i have seen that  grey screen of bewilderment.   i can change tty's but still can't see anything.     so i loged in and typed eject  and the drive stuck it's tongue out at me...   therefore i knew it was just the ati+fbcon screwing the vidio
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech driver   sorry   typo
<DaSkreech> ah right
<avt3kk> bob and daskreech you guys are great :D
<avt3kk> I printed the help you gave me
<Agent_bob> avt3kk hold one sec
<avt3kk> k
<avt3kk> ubuntu ultimate has alot alot of stuff inside
<Agent_bob> avt3kk this is a close aproximation that you might enter for a help with trubble shooting that.   after the install and before you reboot. >>>  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /target/root/
<avt3kk> k
<Agent_bob> that way you will have a "known to work"  config file in your root's home   that root will use when you type  startx   as root.   if needed
<Agent_bob> and we all know that running X as root is a bad idea.
<Agent_bob> but it's a worse idea to have a system that you can't use.
<avt3kk> so type this and it will fix it?
<Agent_bob> i didn't say it will fix it.   i said you will have a "known good" config file.   we can use that in helping you fix it.
<avt3kk> I had some errors when it started up x11
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: No but it's a good place to start for a workable computer
<avt3kk> it cant start this and that because I started safe mode
<avt3kk> koool
<avt3kk> goodnight guys see you after I finish work thursday today
<DaSkreech> Night
<Agent_bob> lets see if we can get you crawling before we start the 440 sprint.
<avt3kk> new york time here
<avt3kk> orpbly back 7pm or 630
<avt3kk> k cya ty
<Agent_bob> and DaSkreech good job on that one.   kept him calm and willing, probably better than i would have.
<Agent_bob> that's why i didn't "jump in"  when you asked.   that and busy here.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: yeah as long as you don't ask Jucato or nixternal I have a calming effect :)
<Agent_bob> i think being busy "and some what frustrated" makes me less patient with other thing.
<Agent_bob> yeah but what does Jucato know... except networking...  :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> heh
<DaSkreech> ha ha ha
<Jucato> hm??
<Agent_bob> am i leaving ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Agent_bob> here's your hat, here's your coat, what's your hurry....  :)
<DaSkreech> Well that does give him power over ip addresses and domain names :)
<Agent_bob> he really does know more than he likes to admit.  but that's been a standing joke about him being a network guru   for years now.
* Agent_bob collided with me\
<Jucato> um.. still talking about moi?
<Jucato> btw, I'm not standing
<Agent_bob> lol
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> :)
* Jucato gets back to work
<Jucato> er.. study
<Agent_bob> < !enter
<Jucato> sh'ism...
<Agent_bob> not really.   not unless !enter was a file.
<Agent_bob> psyudo
<Agent_bob> eeek  i nearly deleted  ~/.true  then happened to think "that's my login shell"    </blinks>
<frb> how do I enable numlock on boot in ubuntu? my bios has it enabled already
<Agent_bob> frb package "numlock"
<Jucato> if you don't need it at login, you can set KDE to turn it on *after* logging in
<Agent_bob> or do you mean when kde starts ?
* Jucato waits for the answer...
<Agent_bob> yeah what Jucato said   ^
<frb> I don't need it when I login, but it's useful when I actually do stuff
<Agent_bob> kde then
<WaltzingAlong> kde now
<intelikey> kde fore
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> I'm seeing doubles...
<Agent_bob> lol
<kaminix2> What does "Load average" mean? It's quite common when measuring performance thingies, and consist of three numbers. For example: 4.63   5.81   4.75 (my current ^^)
<frb> it usually means how many processes are having to wait for their CPU time
<Jucato> frb: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard. the setting is there
<frb> it's a lot more complicated than that, but I don't really know well
<Agent_bob> how many are logged in...   tty24 [root#compaq:~]  uptime
<Agent_bob>  20:31:01 up  1:31,  0 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
<DaSkreech> intelikey: :-) the man I sorely wanted to bother
<Agent_bob> let me guess,    it's me.
<kaminix2> Agent_bob: So now I have three users logged in?
<Agent_bob> kaminix2 idk.   you tell me.
<Agent_bob> do i have none ?
<kaminix2> Agent_bob: Well it says 0 users in yours.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: how do I reassign interface name?
<kaminix2> Hmm... mine says 1 user logged in.
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech ummm where ?
<intelikey> DaSkreech ^ that's me.
<kaminix2> "and the system load averages for the past 1, 5, and 15 minutes." <--- That's a start.
<DaSkreech> ha ha joker
<Agent_bob> serious.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: My network interfaces
<DaSkreech>  one of them is not getting a alias
<DaSkreech> and one of the them has two ports  one of which was kissed by lightning so I'd prefer if that 1/2 of the network card gets no name
<Agent_bob> ok.  try in /etc/hostname
<DaSkreech> Sorry?
<Agent_bob> and do remember that i'm hardly qualified to answer network questions.
<DaSkreech> that sets the name of the computer
<DaSkreech> Yeah but you seem to dabble a lot into how the computer starts up
<DaSkreech> I just wanted to know how the network interfaces got assigned names
<DaSkreech> cause there is no /dev/eth
<DaSkreech> They must be getting assigned from somewhere
<intelikey> /etc/network/interfaces
<stdin> afaik, the kernel sets the name from the info the bios gives
<WaltzingAlong> DaSkreech: i think you can assign names (eth1 and such) to them based on MAC
<WaltzingAlong> DaSkreech: in that case you may want /etc/iftab
<intelikey> DaSkreech and stdin i may not be understanding the Q
<DaSkreech> stdin: yeah one of them isn't getting a name at all so I need to figure out how to assign a name to it
<stdin> well, if you know the MAC address WaltzingAlong's advice may help
<WaltzingAlong> iftab contains the interface table.      man iftab
<intelikey> DaSkreech do you mean the device has no name as in  eth?
<DaSkreech> correct
<DaSkreech> I need to assign it one
<DaSkreech> it's there in lspci
<intelikey> oh  that normally means you need to "modprobe the driver"
<DaSkreech> and that auto gives it a name?
<intelikey> or wait.
<frb> now if only firefox would let me middle-click to and scroll with the pointer
<intelikey> where are you looking for the device ?
<DaSkreech> sudo ifconfig -a
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes.
<DaSkreech> great. now can I take away the name of a device?
<intelikey> normally  albeit maybe not always.  if you insert the module needed then the device will "appear"
<intelikey> linux is good that way :)
<eMaX_> hi all
<intelikey> DaSkreech reverse the proccess of giving it a name generally works.
<intelikey> modprobe -r "it's driver"
<DaSkreech> intelikey: here is the kicker. It's a chipset with two ports
<DaSkreech>  I need one of them the other is dead
<eMaX_> how can I get rid of "Device Discovery Info" messages I get whenever a bluetooth device is detected? I don't want to switch off bt altogether as I am using it myself. I just am annoyed by the sometimes 10,000,000 konqueror windows opening when I am on a train station.
<intelikey> then you may need module parameters.   /etc/module.conf
<intelikey> err with s maybe.
<mefisto_> how do I change the name of my machine, as in the "dhcppc0" in mefisto@dhcppc0
<WaltzingAlong> mefisto_: /etc/hostname
<DaSkreech> or hostname command if you just want to play with it
<intelikey> mefisto_ do you want to actually change the ip or just the prompt ?
<mefisto_> intelikey: just the prompt
<DaSkreech>  /etc/hostname takes effect on boot the hostname command takes effect now
<DaSkreech> Or better
<intelikey> export PS1='your new pormpt'
<DaSkreech> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<WaltzingAlong> better -thanks
<intelikey> i asked because some don't like the looks of a ubuntu bash prompt at all.
<intelikey> it's easily configurable.
<intelikey> and all in user space.
<DaSkreech> Well isn't all of bash in userspace
<frb> last I checked
<DaSkreech> Come to think of it isn't that kinda the point of a shell :)
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech nope
* Jucato configures his prompt to look like intelikey... computer burns
<frb> I wouldn't be surprised if someone put it in the kernel
<Agent_bob> Jucato my PS1='\l [\u\$\w]  '
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech some things in bash are not adjustable for the user.   unset UID   or  export UID=3       and see what happens
<Jucato> Agent_bob: huh?
<Agent_bob> " Jucato/#kubuntu configures his prompt to look like intelikey"  <<<>>> <Agent_bob> Jucato my PS1='\l [\u\$\w]  '
<flake> I just discovered the Add/Remove programs in the menu actually function as both ADD and Remove :)
<Agent_bob> hehhe flake  :)
<Jucato> Agent_bob: I said "look like intelikey" not "look like intelikey's "
<Jucato> unless you really look like that :P
<intelikey> S:
<Agent_bob> nuffin
<frb> I want to archive my DVDs on my HD to reduce noise from the system during playback, what can I use to do copy the movies to the HD?
<se7en^Of^9> somebody know how to get the brother 115c working
<intelikey> frb could dd the disk to an image file i guess
<Jucato> the borg doesn't know? O.o
<frb> intelikey: can I still play it with kaffeine that way?
<WaltzingAlong> frb: dd, dvdbackup, cp, and so on
<Jucato> !printers | se7en^Of^9
<ubotu> se7en^Of^9: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> we are th3 b0rg!
<intelikey> assemalate it se7en^Of^9
<WaltzingAlong> frb: yes with the iso of the dvd you should still be able to play that. either you could mount it as a drive or open it directly, for example with vlc
* Jucato assimilates intelikey
<intelikey> actually se7en^Of^9 brother printers are quite a sore spot for me.  i tried for a weak to get one working correctly, and finally got an hp.
<intelikey> Jucato you can't you didn't misspell it correctly to affect me...
<Jucato> you probably need another week to work on it, or maybe you were too weak?
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> ues more A's  :)
<intelikey> use even    gosh...
* se7en^Of^9 :) @ intelikey
<frb> dvdbackup isn't even working :/
<intelikey> i did get it to print ok  but never did get the scanner working.
<WaltzingAlong> frb: had you tried dd? dd if=/dev/dvdrom of=mymovie.iso         then later              vlc mymovie.iso
<frb> WaltzingAlong: yeah, the dd errors out pretty quickly saying that there is a bad sector
<intelikey> frb   dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/mountpoint/image-dir/filename.iso
<intelikey> ooops WaltzingAlong beet me to it.
<intelikey> ah propritary copy protection.   don't you love  DRM  and all it stands for.
<frb> even trying to play it with kaffiene+xine stops because it says I don't have "DVD Navigator"
<frb> (haven't googled that one yet)
<Jucato> DVD Navigator?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: watch star trek?
<WaltzingAlong> intelikey: darn dvorak anyway
<Jucato> DaSkreech: a bit. not a fanatic
* Jucato notices that intelikey is lacking in e's and abundant in a's
<frb> ok, maybe that dvd is too scratched
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<snowdonkey> Hey.  I'm trying to install a package that needs me to explicitly say where lua headers are.  How can I find out where they are?
<snowdonkey> I've already installed liblua5.1-0-dev
<DaSkreech> snowdonkey: You can open adept look for the package click on details then installed files
<snowdonkey> DaSkreech: wow, yea I see them now.  Thx.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Sure wish I could take a look at that pre install
<boubbin> i changed some settings in kmix and no i cant hear any sounds, amarok/kaffeine freesez when trying to play anything, how to restore defaukt settings to kmix(alsa) or fix this ?
<DaSkreech> You could purge kmix and reinstall
<mefisto_> what settings? from the menu? or something in the mixer itself?
<boubbin> mefisto_ i opened the kmix mixer window
<boubbin> and changed almost every setting there are available, i think it broked somehow when i chnaged the "multritrack internal clock" -type of settings there
<boubbin> DaSkreech apt-get remove kmix ?
<DaSkreech> That would keep the settings
<boubbin> how to restore the defaults ?
<boubbin> DaSkreech how do you mean purge ?
<boubbin> i have fresh backup for /etc/ would it fix it if i return the copy ?
<DaSkreech> apt-get remove kmix --purge
<boubbin> apt also wants to remove kde* kdemultimedia* kmix* kubuntu-desktop*
<boubbin> is it ok ?
<mefisto_> wouldn't deleting kmixrc do it?
<boubbin> where is that ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: that would still keep his user modified settings
* Jucato agrees with mefisto_
<DaSkreech> Oh Sorry I missed what he had changed
<emilsedgh> kde, kdemultimedia and kubuntu-desktop are all metapackages, there is no problem when theyre going to be removed
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: New solution :)
<boubbin> ok
<Jucato> except that what he'll remove won't solve it
<boubbin> ok, so do you have other solutions for it ? :)
<DaSkreech> remove kmixrc
<mefisto_> boubbin: it's at ~/.kde/share/config/kmixrc
<boubbin> ok
* Jucato said he agrees with mefisto_
<boubbin> then the system will create a new one when kde is started ?
<kaminix2> When playing vobs in kaffeine it turns all blue. mplayer works fine, just kaffeine. How do I fix this without rebooting?
<boubbin> so i need to reboot the x ?
<Jucato> you just need to logout
<Jucato> or actually just restart kmix
<mefisto_> Jucato: that's what I would have guessed :)
<boubbin> Jucato didnt change anything, the settings are still there :P
<Jucato> did you close kmix before removing kmixrc?
<boubbin> nope :P
<boubbin> ill try that
<mefisto_> there's also kmixctrlrc. would that maybe hold those changed settings?
* Jucato just nukes kmix* and gets done with it...
<boubbin> yeah
<boubbin> wtf i remove kmix* and it still keeps the settings :)
<jimmacdonald> who jimmacdonald
<jimmacdonald> clear
<jimmacdonald> FSCK! LOL
<boubbin> ls: /home/boubbin/.kde/share/config/kmix*: No such file or directory
<Jucato> hm....
<Jucato> it just might have modified some other setting outside of kmix...
<boubbin> i can access the very same settings with alsa-mixer command
<boubbin> so they must be located in alsas config files somewhere
<mefisto_> ... /usr/share/apps/kmix/kmixui.rc maybe?
<Jucato> um...
<Jucato> unless he ran kmix w/ root privs, that wouldn't have been changed
<Jucato> he did say that it was working until he did something
<boubbin> yeah
<mefisto_> there's /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kmixrc would copying that one back fix it?
<boubbin> i dont think its ran by root..
<Jucato> um nope
<boubbin> well when i renamed alsa.conf from /usr/share/alsa/ it did change settings in kmix, they were very fucked up, only one "volume setting bar"
<stdin> !ohmy | boubbin
<boubbin> :P
<ubotu> boubbin: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<boubbin> sorry :/
<boubbin> yeah everything just freezes, flash, mp3, avi..
<mefisto_> wait, if boubbin changed switches that affect the soundcard, eg souncard clock, it will probably stay that way until something changes it. like a reboot.
<boubbin> i rebooted already
<boubbin> is it possible to reinstall the soundcard somehow ?
<mefisto_> boubbin: rebooted after you deleted kmixrc?
<boubbin> nope
<mefisto_> its worth a try
<boubbin> ok no theres nothing in: ~/.kde/share/config/kmix*
<boubbin> should i remove any other kmixrc 's somewhere ?
<boubbin> before the booting ?
<asu_gering> test
<mefisto_> boubbin: all I have under /home/* is kmixrc and kmixctrlrc
<boubbin> ok i reboot now.
<boubbin> still the same :/
<boubbin> hmm is it possible that i broked my soundcard whilst changing the settings ?
<mefisto_> boubbin: have you got kmix running now?
<boubbin> yeah
<mefisto_> find the clock setting you changed. what is it set to now?
<boubbin> ill take a screenshot for you
<boubbin> http://boubbin.hopto.org/boubbin/kmix.jpg
<berkes> is it possible to disable stylesheets in konqueror?
<mefisto_> change IEC958 both to pcm out
<boubbin> done
<mefisto_> H/W both to digital mixer
<boubbin> yeah
<mefisto_> and both clock settings to 44100
<boubbin> done those, deemphasis still at "off"
<mefisto_> yes, but it shouldn't matter
<boubbin> ok
<boubbin> no :/
<mefisto_> playing files still crashes them?
<stefan_c69> i have this weird problem
<stefan_c69> kmail can't connect to my mailserver via a wireless connection, configured with wpa_supplicant
<boubbin> mefisto_ yeah
<boubbin> mefisto_ i created new user wit hroot and tryed the sounds with it, kmix doesnt have nay settings within the new users kde session..
<stefan_c69> when i plug my ethernet cable in, it all works
<mefisto_> boubbin: do: lsmod |grep ice17 does anything come up?
<boubbin> mefisto_ alot of stuff
<mefisto_> snd_ice1712 ?
<mefisto_> or snd_ice1724 ?
<boubbin> http://boubbin.hopto.org/~keilordi/lsmod.txt
<boubbin> so  its snd_ice1712
<mefisto_> you have the same soundcard as me it seems, but different manufacturer
<boubbin> terratec ewx 24/96
<mefisto_> you could try envy24control mixer and abandon kmix altogether. that's what I did
<mefisto_> I have m-audio audiophile 24/96
<mefisto_> boubbin: install alsa-tools-gui
<boubbin> i did
<boubbin> i doesnt really solve it, i mean using the envy24control
<boubbin> i closed kmix and oopened the envy
<mefisto_> quit kmix and run envy24control
<boubbin> but speaker-test still returns nothing
<boubbin> and amarok freezes
<mefisto_> I'm out of suggestions. but the envy24control mixer is much better for controlling your soundcard that kmix
<mefisto_> boubbin: are you recording music with it?
<boubbin> nope
<mefisto_> have you tried reconfiguring alsa? (not sure of the command to do it)
<boubbin> in suse there was alsaconf
<boubbin> but i dont know what it is in ubuntu
<mefisto_> I think it's sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa  does anyone know if that's right?
<stefan_c69> alsaconf would do the trick
<stefan_c69> well
<stefan_c69> sudo alsaconf
<boubbin> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<stefan_c69> well
<stefan_c69> that's weird
<mefisto_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<stefan_c69> apt-get install alsa-tools
<boubbin> mefisto_ returns nothing
<stefan_c69> doesn't work either
<boubbin> stefan_c69 already installed
<stefan_c69> looks like there is no alsaconf in kubuntu
<boubbin> yeah :)
<mefisto_> boubbin: I'm out of ideas. you could try looking at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 but it's a loooong thread
<stefan_c69> lame :(
<boubbin> maybe i just reinstall the system
<flaccid> try windows :p
<boubbin> :)
<mefisto_> linux audio sucks
* Jucato has never had a problem...
<flaccid> many people have never had a problem, many people have
<flaccid> 50% is still a bad rate..
<mefisto_> has Jucato used linux to do music production?
<flaccid> and yes linux audio sux bad. nothing was wrong with OSS
<Jucato> nope
* Jucato is lucky enough not to
<flaccid> lol
<Jucato> afaik OSS just got an open source license
<Jucato> which should remove that stumbling block
<flaccid> there never was an actual block
<Jucato> afaik that was
* Jucato looks it up
<flaccid> why is it called open sound system then?
<flaccid> gplv2 iirc
<Jucato> http://www.linuxpr.com/releases/9766.html
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_Sound_System
<Jucato> In July 2007, 4Front Technologies released sources for OSS under CDDL and GPL licenses.
<Jucato> same source
<flaccid> now i understand what happened. basically this makes linux and unix look like amateurs..
<flaccid> i can read
<Jucato> fine
<flaccid> didn't mean to be rude jucy
<flaccid> i guess this is all looks hopeful, but it doesn't help in standardising sound for unix systems, its a bit late now
<flaccid> thanks for the link too :)
<Jucato> huh what
<Jucato> sorry brb doing something
<flaccid> np
<boubbin> is it possible to get a list of the packages i have _now_ installed in my kubuntu and save it to a file, then reinstall the whole system from a cd and then the system is ready for use install all the files i had installed in the previous installation ?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> not that that is a good practice
<flaccid> i won't cover all files but you can do for eg. dpkg -l > /tmp/package_list.txt
<flaccid> i=it
<boubbin> is it ok then to install all the packages there ? :)
<flaccid> yes thats fine
<flaccid> apt/dpkg wont let you install pkgs unless it meets deps etc.
<boubbin> hmm would be nice to get a one liner with the package names
<boubbin> sudo dpkg -l | cut -f 3 -d " "
<boubbin> nice
<flaccid> well if you know this cli stuff, i don't know why you ask
<boubbin> :)
<boubbin> sudo reboot
<boubbin> oh :/
<flaccid> heh
<flaccid> http://insanecoding.blogspot.com/2007/05/sorry-state-of-sound-in-linux.html
<intelikey> until apt-get -y dist-upgrade ;do : ;done
<student_> sal tanta
<intelikey> hoesh don
<flaccid> wb jon
<enano> holas
<enano> komo stamos
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<intelikey> ya know.   i like vlc alright.   but it really tic's me off that they didn't write a man page for it.
<intelikey> even  vlc --help > vlc-1 ;gzip vlc-1 would beat what they have
<flaccid> hehe
<intelikey> actually i just made that exact man page.  format is a little off but it sure beats what  man vlc   did churn out (which was the title and a see vlc --help message heh)
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> now you can be the man guy for that project !
<hcbox> hi all
<spark_> hey guys
<GrahamA> Hello, Windows crashed on a few days ago and since then I've been unable to load any OS from grub on my PC. Linux says "Partition table invalid or corrupt" and Windows says "Invalid or unsupported executable format", what can I do?
<spark_> well GrahamA my first idea was to  try fixmbr with the windows boot cd but this only works if grub crashed...
<spark_> it recovers your windows master boot record
<spark_> but i think there is an option on a live cd of ubuntu to restore your partition table(but sorry dunno where)
<GrahamA> spark_: I've managed to get some help, the partition table is boned.
<GrahamA> spark_: fdisk to the rescue.
<spark_> aw yipp. thx ;)
<CharlieKane> I've just installed Beryl (not going to try CF till I upgrade my hardware) and my window decorations dissappear
* eloquence goin to sleep .. peace ppl
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I set firefox to be the default browser?
<Jucato> for KDE apps: System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web browser
<Jucato> for the whole system (including non-KDE apps): sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jucato> then choose Firefox
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, I did the second one Jucato, but akregator still insists on using konqueror
<Jucato> Lunar_Lamp: when does it open konqueror?
<Lunar_Lamp> Jucato: I changed the akregator settings to say open in firefox rather than default kde browser, which works, but leaves me a little unsatisfied.
<Jucato> perhaps you just needed to restart Akregator to update it. but if you mean the embedded browser that it uses, that will always be konqueror (or KHTML to be exact)
<Lunar_Lamp> No, it was the external one Jucato, and had been restarted many a time.
<Jucato> hm... did you do the first step as well? in System Settings?
<Lunar_Lamp> Nope, I did the master one assuming that would do it for everything as I wasn't sure of the path/options required for firefox.
<Lunar_Lamp> I assume it's something like /usr/bin/firefox &u
<Lunar_Lamp> But not sure.
<Jucato> probably not. because user settings override system-wide ones. so you'll probably have to set KDE to use Firefox too
<CharlieKane> Has anyone here installed Beryl on Kubuntu ?
<Jucato> the %u there means "a single URL/addresss"
<Jucato> !beryl | CharlieKane
<ubotu> CharlieKane: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kkathman> CharlieKane:  had Beryl - now have compiz-fusion
<CharlieKane> My system is old and I'd rather stick to whats in the repositories
<CharlieKane> My window decorations dissappear under Beryl
<seishinbyou> Question: CPU Scaling seems to not be enabled on my Thinkpad T30...how can I enable it (if possible)
<me_> ?
<blubb> when I install thunderbird for example then the german translations are not downloaded too automatically, can I set that somewhere?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<emilsedgh> blubb: mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de :)
<blubb> emilsedgh: read my question again please!
<emilsedgh> blubb: I think you cannot set it to download locales automatically, at least i dont know how
<blubb> emilsedgh: that bad :-p
<emilsedgh> blubb: why you use thunderbird and not kmail!?
* genii sips a coffee
<CharlieKane> mmm coffee
* CharlieKane happily uses kmail
* Jucato sips tea
<clso> hello?
<CharlieKane> hello
<clso> could someone help me installing a printer in the kubuntu...?
<clso> i am out of my mind trying
<blubb> emilsedgh: I will use kmail... :)
<Jucato> !printer | clso
<ubotu> clso: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<emilsedgh> blubb: kmail is really feature rich and very well intergrated...
<blubb> can networkmanager read a wpa_supplicant configuration file? or how can I use wpa_supplicant without the network manager
<clso> is a printer that isnt in the list of the assistant
<jermain> hi everyone
<jermain> hi martins
<keito> urgent help required! Amarok (&Xine) refuse to play mp3's.  I was advised to test whether this is a settings issue by creating anew user and trying with that.  I did and mp3's WORK for the new user.  how do I fix this for my usual login???
<clso> Jucato, what can i do if the printer isnt in the support list... of ubuntu cups?
<jermain> can anyone tell me how to add a line to my bashrc?
<jermain> keito; i have the same problem
<BluesKaj> keito, install libxine-extracodecs
<keito> already got
<keito> this is not a codec issue
<keito> playbacl worked
<keito> and works under a different user
<Jucato> clso: um.. you can try if your printer's driver is listed in System Settings -> Printers -> Add Printer wizard
<CharlieKane> keito: libxine1-ffmpeg
<keito> jermain: no idea how to fix this then?! ;0)
<Jucato> clso: the name of the driver for your printer might not exactly be the same as the name of your printer
<jermain> keito; i stepped over to xmms
<keito> CharlieKane: surely i don't need to install anything?
<keito> jermain: same
<keito> CharlieKane: it works for a different user on the same system
<jermain> keito; :( its annoying, i think ill try to reinstall later on
<CharlieKane> keito: I installed libxine1-ffmpeg, problem solved
<keito> this is user specific
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is for video media
<jermain> and try again
<Jucato> keito: can you check if Amarok is using the Xine engine in Settings -> Configure Amarok -> Engines?
<CharlieKane> works
<keito> XINE IS USED
<keito> XINE DOESN@T PLAY MP3S EITHER FOR *THIS* USER
<Jucato> no need to shout
<keito> lol
<jermain> but can someone tell me how to add a line to .bashrc?
* keito is sorry
* Jucato walks out
<keito> it's been bugging me for ages and just now someone said to create a new user and try
<BluesKaj> jermain with permissions , copy and paste the line
<Jucato> jermain: just edit the file and add it at the bottom
<keito> can't believe it works for another user
<CharlieKane> keito: you might want to double check your settings in Amarok
<jermain> it tells me i need root
<keito> one night it worked for me then next it didn't, I changed nothing
<jermain> but i dunno how to establish root outsie of the console
<Jucato> jermain: you don't need to edit your own .bashrc file
<clso> so. Jucato how can i know if there is a compatible printer for mine...
<BluesKaj> root =permission=kdesu in kate
<Jucato> jermain: which file exactly are you using?
<Jucato> er.. editing I mean
<jermain> i use kate
<jermain> i want to set path at startup
<jermain> for some scripts
<Jucato> jermain: which file are you editing?
<CharlieKane> keito: check your xine settings... tell me what you got
<keito> 2secs
<keito> phone
<jermain> jucato; .bashrc
<Jucato> jermain: ~/.bashrc ?
<jermain> yes
* Jucato wonders why you wouldn't have permission to edit it
<jermain> a pop up comes when i want to save and it says
<Jucato> jermain: in Konsole can you check: ls -l ~/.bashrc
<jermain> The document could not be save, as it was not possible to write to blah blah
<jermain> k
<Jucato> see who owns the file
<Jucato> er... what's the complete error message?
<jermain> no
* ardchoille bets root owns it
<BluesKaj> he needs to open it with the kdesu kate command if he wants to save an edit
<jermain> after that it says
<keito> CharlieKane: how do I do that?
<jermain> i have to check if i have write acces
<Jucato> BluesKaj: possibly... but the fact still remains that he should have permissions for his own bashrc right?
<ardchoille> Jucato: The permissions on that file can change to root in some instances if he's been using "sudo (gui app)"
<BluesKaj> Jucato, if i rememder correctly i needed to use the runbox with permissions to edit
* Jucato thought only .ICEauhtority was affected by that
<CharlieKane> keito: In Amarok click on 'settings' > 'configure amarok' > 'engine' (and tell me what your settings are)
<Jucato> bu then again, I never run sudo GUI app
<Jucato> CharlieKane: you'll only get shouted at too
<ardchoille> Jucato: Any $HOME file can be affected by that.
<jermain> jucato: its rw - r - r - l jermain jermain 2227
* Jucato shrugs
<keito> xine eng, autodetect, stereo 2.0
<keito> CharlieKane: ^^
<jermain> is there a way for me to add it from the console?
<CharlieKane> keito: ok
<CharlieKane> keito: well thats fine like that
<keito> CharlieKane: any other ideas?
<keito> CharlieKane: purge xine & amarok settings perhaps?
<CharlieKane> keito: nah
<jermain> jucator: is there some way for me to establish root while in a text editor?
<jermain> (prefereably kate)
<keito> CharlieKane: there's gotta be a way to get the same settings for this user as the new user has?
<ardchoille> jermain: You can do: kdesu kate filename
<CharlieKane> keito: try installing libxine1-ffmpeg (it supports a variety of audio formats as well as video and it a plugin for xine based players)
<jermain> i will try that thanks
<keito> CharlieKane: already got
<CharlieKane> keito: hmm ok
<jermain> ardchoille: i did "sudo kdesu kate /root/.bashrc"
<ardchoille> jermain: No, just "kdesu kate filename", no sudo
<jermain> but i got 2 bad device errors and the 3rd says it cant connect to X server
<jermain> oh, okay
<Jucato> um... why /root/.bashrc ?!
<ardchoille> jermain: Why are you editing root's bashrc?
<jermain> isnt that where im supposed to add the set path line?
<ardchoille> no
<jermain> o.O
<Jucato> no... that's not *your* bashrc
<jermain> ><
<Jucato> I asked earlier if you were editing ~/.bashrc remember?
<ardchoille> jermain: you need to edit ~/.bashrc
<CharlieKane> keito: got plain ffmpeg installed from the medibuntu repository ?
<jermain> argh
<keito> CharlieKane: it *can't* be package related if it works for another user surely (am I being stupid here or what?).  this *has* to be a config related issue that is related to this specific user (hence purging the xine/amarok settings idea)
<jermain> i see
<Jucato> ardchoille: so it wasn't caused by wrong usage of sudo after all :P
<CharlieKane> keito: ok
<keito> CharlieKane: I'm confused ! lol
<ardchoille> Jucato: I see that, was just a guess.
* keito knows nothing
* jermain knows less than keito
<CharlieKane> keito: yeah I'm not sure whats going on there
<keito> CharlieKane: not sure about ffmpeg 2secs
* keito wouldn't be so sure
<ardchoille> jermain: That's ok, we all had to start somewhere
<jermain> ardchoille, jucato: it works
<jermain> thanks guys :)
* jermain feels like the guy that waves the mouse in the air
<jermain> :)
<Jucato> by the tail?
<ardchoille> jermain: I've been using *buntu since Warty was released and have never had to edit a file in root's $HOME
<CharlieKane> keito: maybe try starting Amarok from a terminal and see if any useful information comes up
<jermain> im of the feisty generation =3
* keito has done it!!!!!!!!!!
<CharlieKane> keito: whatcha doo ?
<keito> right you guys wanna know how?
<CharlieKane> yes
<jermain> keito, did you solve it?
<keito> yes
<keito> purge settings lol
<CharlieKane> keito: cool... I'll remember that
<jermain> lol
<keito> delete ~/.xine
<keito> then
* CharlieKane waits
<keito> delete ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<CharlieKane> ok... remove xine and amarok
<CharlieKane> then reinstall ?
<keito> delete ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<keito> no need to reinstall the settings get replaced on starting amarok
<ardchoille> CharlieKane: he's just deleting settings
<CharlieKane> oh
<CharlieKane> ok
<jermain> sweet
<CharlieKane> n00bed myself
<djd92l> does anybody have an idea, why my brighness-control-keys on my laptop doesn't function anymore? (Since i've upgraded to version 2.6.22-12 (Ubuntu Feisty))
<jermain> ill try it later today
<keito> I'm ecstatic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CharlieKane> keito: brilliant
<ScorpKing> i got a bigger hd for my laptop. how can i dd the old disk to the new one? if i nfs mount my server and try to dd onto it i get "permission denied" no matter what user i am. looks like dd to nfs don't work.
* keito is finally beginning to understand linux
<CharlieKane> :)
<keito> 80)
<keito> jermain: give it a go, it should fix it
<CharlieKane> keito: well anyway... ffmpeg is good to keep anyhow ;)
<unwise> help me please, i just installed kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu7.04 and now i cannot find my windows partition in kde
<CharlieKane> unwise: got ntfs-3g installed ?
<djd92l> @unwise: did you typed in the partition in the /etc/fstab?
<unwise> nope, all i did was install kubuntu-desktop
<unwise> how do i do this fstab?
<unwise> my disk works fine under gnome
<CharlieKane> gtg
<CharlieKane> bbl
<djd92l> unwise: Filesystem?
<CPrompt^> hey, this morning Adept said there was an update and when I "fetched" the updates it said that it was a Major upgrade.  I'm running Feisty now so...what is this?
<unwise> NTFS for XP
<djd92l> ok, then you've to install ntfs-3g like CharlieKane already said..
<keito> unwise: do sudo fdisk -l
<ardchoille> CPrompt^: It might have been the recent kernel upgrade and there was a recent kde upgrade
<djd92l> then, you've to check up the fstab (See Ubuntuusers.de)
<ScorpKing> see http://www.linux-faqs.com/faq/misc/ntfs.php for ntfs info
<keito> surely ntfs-3g is for *writing* to ntfs... ubuntu should read NTFS out-of-the-box?!
<ScorpKing> it does
<keito> it just needs mounting?
<Jucato> should, but by default only as root
<ScorpKing> yes
<djd92l> keito: yes, you're right... my fault *gg*
<keito> you can mount without editing fstab?
<Jucato> I mean if you just sudo mount blahblah
<ScorpKing> depends how it's mounted
<keito> fstab just automounts?!
<BluesKaj> CPrompt^, yes there was a fairly large upgrade this morning , of course depending on your installation
<djd92l> yes: sudo mount -t ntfs <partition> <destinationPATH>
<ScorpKing> add -o uid=1000,gid=1000 to that
<ScorpKing> after ntfs
<keito> djd92l: don't you need to sudo mkdir /media/pathname first?
<CPrompt^> BluesKaj : i did recently upgrade to the new kernel so that might be it
<djd92l> you can mount it anywhere you like
<keito> djd92l: yeah but doesn't it have to exist first or will it create the path in that command?
<sputnikrock> Is it known that there might be problems with downloading kubuntu by bittorrent?
<sputnikrock> (new beta)
<djd92l> it must exist.
<unwise> okay, so now u got me all confused ;)
<keito> djd92l: sudo mkdir first then
<BluesKaj> ntfs-config is a handy app..gives read write capabliity to windows partitions
<unwise> i did install this ntfs-3g hofever
<ScorpKing> unwise: see the link i posted. it's all on there
<unwise> ok, thanks :)
<keito> BluesKaj: its cool but my ntfs is classed as a dirty drive (bad windows) now I have to forcemount it lol
<djd92l> *gg*
<keito> GG ;0)
<keito> well peeps I'm gonna roll on outta here and play some forza2.  peace love & the rest
<ScorpKing> c ya
<ScorpKing> anyone have an idea how i can dd my old laptop disk to the new one?
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: you need http://www.sysresccd.org  it has partimag on it and it rocks
<clso> i have a epson stylus c40-ux can anyone help me if there is a compatible driver for this printer in ubuntu... thx
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: partimage only copies the used portion of the disk
<cicch> hep me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: that will be most of it. lol. thanks
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: lol
<unwise> wow, i didnt know write support for ntfs was so tricky
<unwise> i always thought it was already there..
<Jucato> hm?? what can be trickier than using ntfs-3g?
<BluesKaj> what's the latest kernel for feisty , 2.6.20.16  ?
<ardchoille> 2.6.20-16 is what I have and I'm updated
<jermain> well, im going off. Thank for the help everyone!
<unwise> ScorpKing: i read the link you sent me and mounted my ntfs but i cant seem to enter the folder
<ScorpKing> unwise: do you have read permission on the folder and did you mount it with -o uid=1000,gid=1000 ?
<BluesKaj> right , thx ardchoille...I see newer one 2.6.22.9 on http://www.kernel.org/...I guess that's for adventurous kernel builders
<unwise> SkorpKing: i did mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r
<unwise> SkorpKing: i created the folder myself so i should be able to read it shouldnt i
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: iirc, when it ends in an odd number, it's a devel release
<ScorpKing> unwise: sudo mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<unwise> ScorpKing: i think i need to unmount first...
<ScorpKing> unwise: yes and do a  ls -l /mnt/
<ScorpKing> unwise: and make sure you can read on that folder
<unwise> ScorpKing: yea! now i can access it all, thank you so much!
<ScorpKing> np :D
<ghozala> hay i cant find my hp printer driver from the list and i tried near models not working what can i do
<genii> ghozala: what is the model?
<ghozala> hp laser 1020
<unwise> ScorpKing: just wondering.. is this sustainable or do i have to mount my ntfs again once i reboot
<genii> ghozala: That one does Postscript, perhaps set it up for Generic Postscript printer
<ScorpKing> unwise: if you add it to /etc/fstab it will mount at boot
<ScorpKing> unwise: how to do that is on that link. here is another one...
<ghozala> donnu but it is  a normal usb laserjet
<ScorpKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<clso> i have a epson stylus c40-ux can anyone help me if there is a compatible driver for this printer in ubuntu... thx
<genii> ghozala: On further investigation, this printer does do Postscript but it is whats called "host-based", relying on the MS Windows GDI system for much of it's work. This may be difficult to find a linux driver for
<dwidmann> Hmm, does anyone know why gruband linux might pick up my hard drives "out of order" (order being the order that they're in in bios)?
<khaije> clso: with epson, your chances are good of finding something, have you tried googling?
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: some bios'es have the option to change the hd order. it might be that
<dwidmann> aggggggh, ever since correcting the time, I can't use sudo :(
<khaije> clso: for example http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_C40UX
<khaije> clso: google is your friend
<clso> gonna see
<clso> google is my enemy haha
<clso> i tried install it 30 times i think in 5 months
<clso> recommended driver gutenprint hum...
<clso> it is in relation with ubuntu?
<khaije> clso: it says it is supported perfectly by gutenprint, nothing is easy, but if it is really difficult you're probably doing it wrong
<khaije> clso: do you know how to install software from repo?
<clso> no.............. :$
<clso> i remember that appeared an error installing that driver
<clso> gonna try another one...
<genii> ghozala: A howto for the 1020 on feisty here:  http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2007/07/06/installing-a-hp-laserjet-1020-on-ubuntu-feisty/
<dwidmann> scorpkingk: it seems to tentatively obey that. This gives me a headache.
<ScorpKing> lol
<khaije> clso: in your start menu there should be an option for add/remove programs, just open that and search for gutenprint, then install, and possibly reboot
<clso> oki thx
<ardchoille> khaije: Why reboot?
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: IIRC from past horrible experiences, that controls which ones MBR it reads, but in linux it will still have them out of order (hurray for UUI"
<dwidmann> **UUIDs)
<khaije> ardchoille: in case it loaded an incorrect driver when the correct one wasn't available
<clso> no results...
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: i was about to say maybe the partition table or something in menu.lst :D
<khaije> clso: also make sure to get escputil - it's for managing epson printers
<clso> escputil
<khaije> ardchoille: not strickly necessary, of course
<tsb> How stable is the new kubuntu beta release? I realize a few things might break, but I wouldn't want to end up with a non-working xorg etc..
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: so long as I eventually get it straight in menu.lst, I don't really care if I actually resolve the problem
<khaije> clso: ya i just saw that in a search of available programs in the repo
<dwidmann> Anyhow, it can wait to later, I need to play video games.
<ardchoille> tsb: Gutsy will be released on the 18th of next month
<clso> installing escputil and gutenprint-locales
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: the UUID seems to be the problem. do it the old way.
<tsb> ardchoille: does that mean it will ship 3.5.8?
<khaije> clso: read over the descriptions of the gutenprint packages, you'll probably need more than just locales
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: nah, not in this case, in fact, the UUID is what saves my fstab from a world of trouble
<AV1611> greeting at all!
<ardchoille> tsb: 3.5.7 I think
<AV1611> does anybody know the full size of the 7.10 sofware pool, how 'rich' it is?
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: instead of using the UUID use /dev/hd*1 in menu.lst and fstab
<tsb> ardchoille: okay well packages will be made avaliable soon enough nonetheless I guess.
<Tm_T> AV1611: what you mean exactly?
<dwidmann> Really, really big, 20k+ packages
<AV1611> the former was as much as 14-15GB, what about the next one?
<Tm_T> same pretty much
<AV1611> what is the size of /ubuntu/pool/
<AV1611> ?
<clso> khaije, after that it could appear in the assistant install printer?
<dwidmann> ScorpKing: ah, nevermind it, like I said, FEAR is waiting for me.
<AV1611> just wonder...
<khaije> clso: you might also want cupsys-driver-gutenprint and foomatic-db-gutenprint
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: lol
<clso> yeah im installing that too
<ScorpKing> that will fix it tho
<AV1611> I mean all the sections: universe, multiverse....
<Tm_T> dwidmann: you should fear me ;)
<ScorpKing> we know Tm_T :P how goes?
<Tm_T> slowly goes
<ScorpKing> haha
<clso> ok thanks ill be back in a moment
<Tm_T> upgrading to gutsy
<khaije> clso: there is a lot that happens automatically, it seems likely this will be all you need, but if it doesn't work right away then hope isn't lost :-)
<AV1611> what are the noted software addition among those 20K?
<ScorpKing> i'm not sure if my laptop will handle Gusty
<AV1611> i meant: additions
<BluesKaj> AV1611, there are numerous repos with various apps , it's pretty difficult pin down a number
<AV1611> the main one!
<Tm_T> AV1611: KDE4 betas perhaps?
<AV1611> is it alreday there?
<AV1611> already
<ScorpKing> yes, universe i think
<BluesKaj> gutsy & some beta
<dwidmann> scorpking: not really, because every time I plug in another drive the sd** is rearranged, never know what I'll get next, but the UUID is consistent.
<nerv203> Hello! I'm back again, with a minor issue.
<AV1611> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty main restricted universe multiverse
<ScorpKing> dwidmann: true
<AV1611> that is the pool I wonder of its size about...
<AV1611> oops, gutsy
<nerv203> I keep getting an error message whenever I use the sudo command for anything. It doesn't interrupt the Sudo command, and it doesn't seem to have an observable effect on anything else so I'm not too worried.
<AV1611> I pasted a line of sources.list
<nerv203> But it, basically, says that there are two unregistered devices. Does anyone have the link to that debugging website where I can paste it to?
<crazy_bus> ubuntu 7.10 beta release notes mention compiz by default.  Is kubuntu 7.10 missing out on this?
<nerv203> Nevermind, I found it :)
<ScorpKing> nerv203: have a link for that?
<nerv203> http://pastebin.com/m6324726a
<ScorpKing> thanks
<ScorpKing> o
<nerv203> Oh, if you wanted the site I used it's just http://pastebin.com
<nerv203> Can anyone look at that post and tell me what's wrong?
<ScorpKing> no i thought you had a fix for it. i get that to
<ScorpKing> too*
<nerv203> I am assuming it's just the keyboard or mouse as they are generic Plug and Play things, I never installed drivers for them.
<nerv203> They work fine, as I said, but I keep getting that error... I haven't added any ther hardware recently, or well, ever.
<nerv203> I am getting some brand new shiny RAM soon :)
<blubb> anyone knows how I could increase that timeout of wpa_supplicant: Authentication with 00:18:39:ab:30:96 timed out. ?
<nerv203> Well, when I say brand new I mean second hand, and by shiny I mean modest, but it's better than 256 >.>
<clso> khaije, printer installed succesfully
<clso> Thanks very much
<khaije> clso: cool!
<clso> ieah
<clso> now im going to see the howtos to build a print server
<clso> i think this will be more interesting ^
<khaije> cups! | clso
<khaije> oops :)
<clso> xD
<khaije> !cups | clso
<ubotu> clso: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<khaije> clso: good place to start ^^
<clso> ^^
<ScorpKing> good luck tho :)
<ScorpKing> here is the link to fix the "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168" we all seem to get - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=7964.0;topicseen
<ScorpKing> i've seen lots of complains about that. :)
<crazy_bus> how do I use @SIG@ on the kubuntu wiki.  it just stays like that if I put it at the end of my message
<llutz> ScorpKing: they learned and commented it out in gutsy :)
<ScorpKing> hmmm. it's bout time. :)
<felipe__> hi
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about Wacom tablets
<deviance> I've lost a CD I had, but I still have the case, would it be legal to download the cd again?
<deviance> Just wondering :P
<llutz> deviance: i would say Yes, musicindustry indeed says NEVER
<RurouniJones> NEIN!
<genii> deviance: Technically no
<RurouniJones> YOU HAF VOVEITED ZE RIGHT!!?!?!?!!
<deviance> Really?
<RurouniJones> Not go be a good consumer and buy another one, hup hup!
<RurouniJones> </riaa>
<deviance> Hmm, well RIAA can screw themselves, Im brittish
<RurouniJones> That is the spirit
<RurouniJones> Although the BP..whatever it is called will be knocking on yer door ;)
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<deviance> RurouniJones: Whats BP? Its a pertrol company isnt it?
<deviance> Whoops sorry Jucato
<ScorpKing> hi genii!
* genii hands ScorpKing a coffee
* ScorpKing accepts gladly
<deviance> I prefer tea
<genii> deviance: Part of being British I suppose
* Jucato is drinking tea..
<deviance> Indded
<deviance> Nideed
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> Indeed
<ScorpKing> genii: you stole my words. :P
* deviance phailed
<ScorpKing> anyone have an idea how i can dd my old laptop disk to the new one?
<ScorpKing> i can only have one disk in at a time and i don't have a cd-rw in my laptop.
<llutz> ScorpKing: external disk?
<genii> ScorpKing: take them both out, get 2 laptop to regular IDe cable adapters. Plug em in and do it that way with desktop
<ScorpKing> i do have a nfs server tho
<ScorpKing> genii: none available in the next few days.
<ScorpKing> llutz: don't have one
<ardchoille> Can you dd over the network?
<genii> ardchoille: Yes, it's possible
<ScorpKing> it says i don't have permissions to write, even as root
<ScorpKing> with nfs-mount
<ScorpKing> genii: how?
<ScorpKing> uhm, brb
<deviance> Oh an update to the release updater.
<deviance> I think they are getting ready for Feisty with all these KDE, KDM, Kernal and so on updates
<genii> ScorpKing: boot both to livecd, assign static compatible IPs. /etc/exports has dev name not mount point of destination for dd. mount ad dd over from second box
<genii> ScorpKing: Also /etc/exports has similar to: maproot=<IP of second box>
<Xeross> Hey
<genii> ScorpKing: Make sure to umount so they sync
* ScorpKing is back
<abdelhadi> arabic
<ScorpKing> genii: thanks, that should work. :D
<genii> scorpking: /etc/exports share is just /dev     not /dev/sdX or so. then when you mount you see on 2nd box all the devnames. so of=/mntpoint/sdX   in the dd on that one
<ScorpKing> genii: i'm still trying to figure out how i'm gonna boot my server from a cd. doesn't have one and only 94MB RAM. maybe one of the old ubuntu disks will do.
<Xeross> can i install kubuntu (7.04) on a HDD where windows is installed on ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Xeross> how
<hsystem-x> Xeross, yes: dual boot
<genii> ScorpKing: Yes, tricky :) The other box have a cd?
<Xeross> ye
<ScorpKing> genii: one is my laptop and one is a p1 server
<hsystem-x> Xeross, you need to have 3 partitions, windows partition, / (ext3) , and a swap. The last two are for linux. Then when installing
<genii> Xeross: The installer helps you do this when you run it. If Windows has all of the hard drive right now you can resize that part and put Kubuntu on the freed up space, and a small partition for swap
<Xeross> k
<Xeross> but does the installer alter the partitions?
<genii> Xeross: It will resize them but not alter what is on there
<Xeross> k
<hsystem-x> the installer will modify the windows partition if you need to resize it.
<Xeross> i have 2 partitions in windows
<hsystem-x> only alter the size.
<Xeross> k
<Xeross> downloading the dvd now
<Xeross> and another question, will my sweex wireless usb stick work with it
<hsystem-x> depends.
<hsystem-x> if you want to be sure, just boot from livecd, with the usb stick plugged.
<genii> Xeross: If you have NTFS filesystems on there, make sure to run from windows first, the command chksk on them to mark the disks clean. Otherwise the partitioner will not be able to resize them properly
<hsystem-x> and see if it is detected.
<genii> Xeross: The command is chkdsk rather :)
<genii> (forgot a d)
<Xeross> k
<hsystem-x> anyway, there is always a second option : ndiswrapper
<Xeross> i've read something about that
<hsystem-x> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xeross> it's a Sweex Wireless LAN USB 2.0 Adapter 54 Mbps LW053
<Xeross> u guys know when shipit will work again
<Xeross> the dvd takes long to download
<Xeross> 8 hours
<ScorpKing> get the cd
<Xeross> l
<Xeross> k
<Xeross> *
<Xeross> im planning on turning it into a webserver
<linuz1234> alguien q hable castellano?
<Tm_T> !es | linuz1234
<ubotu> linuz1234: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<linuz1234> gracias!!!
<Xeross> 20 mins till cd is done
<arash> Someone hear noticed that the 'higher volume/mute/lower volume' doesn't work? It just says Kmix isn't running but it really does, this problem comes and goes completely randomly.
<eean> arash: buttons on your keyboard or what?
<kaminix|benkyou> Why is the Kubuntu update downloading in like 0.5 Kb/s and stalling all the time? Gay! :(
<[GuS] > never happened that to me kaminix|benkyou
<ubunturos> is 92 dpi default for X?
<kaminix|benkyou> [GuS] : To me it got the first like 112 packages really fast, and now it's stuck with two others. I blame swedish servers, maybe I should turn on the international ones.
<wers> wont turn off my computer tonight.. downloading gutsy beta! yey!
<[GuS] > yeah.. you should test another mirror kaminix|benkyou
<kaminix|benkyou> Too bad it'll have to realise it's being stupid by itself before I can do so :p
* ScorpKing made kde look like xp just for fun...
<kaminix|benkyou> ScorpKing: Screenshot. ^^
<tinin> Hi, is anybody running kubuntu gutsy?
<Jucato> (ew....)
* Jucato is
<ScorpKing> there is a wiki link for that.
<kaminix|benkyou> huh?
<tinin> has dolphin a tree view?
<Jucato> not in KDE 3
<tinin> :(
<tinin> sux
<Jucato> the *real* Dolphin in KDE 4 has one
<ScorpKing> and a distro. xp-desktop
<kaminix|benkyou> I want KDE4 :(
<tinin> kde4 may not be very usable
<tinin> yet
<Jucato> correct
<kaminix|benkyou> I want it finished. :p
<tinin> they said that for xmas
<tinin> it will be a gift
<kaminix|benkyou> Hope it won't be delayed much more. It will make a nice christmas present. ^^
<kaminix|benkyou> Christmas as in December or December 24th (or 25th...).
<kaminix|benkyou> ?
* Jucato would rather have an acceptably working desktop by January than a hurried, not yet working so much by December
<ScorpKing> kaminix|benkyou: http://ubuntu.sun.ac.za/wiki/index.php/KDE-XP is one of them. not sure where i can post a screenshot.
<tinin> and how is gutsy beta? many stopping bugs in it?
* ubunturos wonders whether there are a lot of contributors
<Jucato> tinin: not so much
<Jucato> some bugs here and there. but practically usable..
<Jucato> but still wouldn't recommend unless you really want to
<kaminix|benkyou> Can't I just replace my repos with the gutsy ones and run sudo aptitude upgrade instead of goofing around with stupid adept?
<jeri> helo everyone!
<tinin> well, if you say there are problems, I dont want to worry too much about them
<Jucato> kaminix|benkyou: technically yes. but the version-upgrade manager does some stuff to ensure that you upgrade properly
<kaminix|benkyou> Okay, I see...
<jeroenvrp> I need some help with an internet-connection via a nokia mobile phone (gprs), connected by USB?
<jeroenvrp> I try to do it with KPPP, but I don't what modem to use
<nosrednaekim> jeroenvrp: I think thats handled by Kppp
<tinin> I installed my graphics with envy script, I guess I'll ave some problems upgrading
<jeroenvrp> I try USB-modems, but no success
<ScorpKing> kaminix|benkyou: this is as close as you'll get to xp - http://www.linux-xp.com/gallery/
<jeri> can someone help me? ive installed frostwire according to starter guide in kubuntu,the problem wont launch everytime i double click
<jeroenvrp> do I miss something@!?
<Jucato> jeri: did you install Sun Java?
<nosrednaekim> jeroenvrp: never having done it myself,I'm not sure how it works
<jeri> nope,ah hehe
<jeri> how do i install sun java?
<deviance> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<ScorpKing> jeroenvrp: run sudo wvdailconf and look at /etc/wvdail.conf to see what the modem is.
<deviance> jeri: sudo apt-get sun-java5-jr
<jeri> my system is 6.06 Lts dapper drake
<ubunturos> jeri: sun-java-jdk
<ubunturos> jeri: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<ScorpKing> i'm getting lost. cheers guys
<jeroenvrp> ScorpKing: thanks
<jeri> im having trouble with the multiverse thing
<ihavenokeyboard> hi i need to set up ubuntu to boot without a user/pass due to the fact my keyboards broken and i use onbored,any ideas?
<Jucato> ubunturos: -jre
<ubunturos> Jucato: -jre?
<Jucato> sun-java5-jre
<Jucato> or sun-java5-bin (they both install each other)
<jeri> how?
<ubunturos> jeri: issue those commands
<ihavenokeyboard> jeri: so aren't quantum physicists.
<Jucato> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jeri> im having problems with multivserse since ive installed kubuntu
<deviance> How can I rip dvds?
<emilsedgh> deviance: i think k3b can do it
<deviance> It diddnt seem to want to, i think it woul;d but I dont know which file it is I need
<ubunturos> jeri, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<emilsedgh> deviance: K3B->Further Actions...
<jeri> how do i do that,im sorry really amateur here
<jeri> i think no can help now
<jeri> how do i disable gnome desktop so i could use Kde again
<jeri> anyone?
<genii> jeri: From your login screen just choose KDE for session instead of Gnome
<dinoerata> anyone know of great webcam software for ubuntu
<jeri> can help me,i cant open my adept because of this error msg : The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<dinoerata> i have kopete but i can only see myself , cannot see other party
<dappermuis> jeri: so try running apt-setup and apt-get update
<Jucato> !aptfix | jeri
<ubotu> jeri: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jeri> it says commnd not found
<dinoerata> hey deffcon , do you know of great ubuntu webcam software or tool
<deviance> :O Gutsy Beta is out :D
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<dappermuis> deviance: isn't it only out on the 10th?
<dappermuis> i know that its been announced though
<deviance> The beta is out today :D
<dappermuis> oh ok
<Russell> hello all
<Jucato> dappermuis: Gutsy Beta? no that's today
<deviance> Digg says, so it must be true :D
<Jucato> http://kubuntu.org says so too
<dinoerata> ok will check it out bbotu
<dinoerata> ubotu
<dappermuis> jucato: whats on the 10th then?
<Russell> how do i update to 7.10 beta from kubuntu 7.4?
<Jucato> dappermuis: Oct 10? the tagging of KDE 4 Beta 3
<deviance> I'm guessign thats why the update manager had an adept update today :D
* milardovich installing kubuntu :D
<Jucato> Russell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<dappermuis> jucato: lol - yes, that was it
<Russell> Jucato, thank
<Russell> *thanks
<dappermuis> jucato: there's too much happening in the free software world to keep track of it all :)
<jeri> can anyone help me i cant open my adept
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> !aptfix | jeri
<deviance> !adeptfix
<Jucato> bot??? :)
<jeri> i only get this error sign
<ubotu> jeri: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jeri> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<deviance> Well did you?
<jeri> i did that nothing happend
<Russell> can't i update from shell by changing all instances of fiesty to gutsy on the apt sources file then issuing "apt-get dist-upgrade" commands?
<Jucato> Russell: you can. but the update manager does a few other things to make sure that the proper metapackages and stuff are installed to make the upgrade smoother
<Russell> Jucato, ok... one more question, when i'll want to update to 7.04 from the beta, how much will it download? around 200 mb, or again 700 mb?
* Russell has limited bandwidth
<Jucato> not really sure.. but theoretically, the same size as the total packages you have installed :)
<genii> Russell: It's a lot
<Jucato> that could be more or less, depends. I think the upgrade manager will let you preview first before upgrading?
<jeri> can anyone help i cant open my adept i only get error msgs
<jeri> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<dappermuis> how stable is gutsy beta btw?
<Jucato> jeri: did you do the commands that the bot gave you (twice)?
<genii> Just my last set of gutsy updates on already installed gutsy was almost a gig
<Russell> alright, thanks
<jeri> yup
<Jucato> jeri: what command did you enter to be exact?
<Jucato> (just double checking)
<jeri> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<jeri> i only copy and paste to terminal
<dappermuis> erm
<Jucato> jeri: try this again: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kozo> Hi has someone experience whit (first ubuntu and then installing vista (will ther be any trouble whit the bootloader?)
<dhq> how do i killall jobs on printer
<jeri> then? it brought me back to root?
<contrast83> Anyone in here use Tasty Menu?
<Jucato> jeri: can you try running Adept again?
<jeri> ok
<contrast83> kozo: AFAIK, it's next to impossible to install Vista *after* anything else if you want to keep the old OS. It's *possible*, but you have to know what you're doing (or find a tutorial that will guide you through it).
<jeri> stil the same error msg
<jeri> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<Jucato> jeri: ok try this: sudo apt-get -f install
<hgarcia> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx
<jeri> it says :
<jeri> E: Type 'multiverse' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeri> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<hgarcia> then I changed the video card to fglrx
<kozo> is ther any tutorial for something like that?
<raylu> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<raylu> applicable law.
<raylu> You have new mail.
<hgarcia> far as the drivers I set them to properitary
<raylu> how do i change the first message and how do i read my mail (besides cat /etc/mail/raylu)?
<contrast83> kozo: I stumbled upon one quite some time back, so I know at least one exists. Have no idea what its url was though.
<hgarcia> my resultion changed from 1200 x 900 to 640 x 480 is there any way to change it back the resolution that is
<jeri> ??
<raylu> hgarcia, what did you do?
<Jucato> jeri: that's the problem. you have wrnog text in your /etc/apt/source.list file
<hgarcia> I installed the ati driver xorg-driver-fglrx
<contrast83> kozo: I'm pretty sure you'll have to re-do the partitions before installing Vista, moving Ubuntu to a secondary partition (it's on the primary partition now, and given Windows' superiority complex, it *has* to be on the primary partition).
<Jucato> jeri: undo what you did. then follow the guide for adding Universe and Multiverse
<jeri> what do i do?
<hgarcia> then in the system settings I changed it to fgrx for the driver
<hgarcia> now my resolution droped
<kozo> hmm.. i think i go the easy way and install first vista and then ubuntu
<contrast83> kozo: I'm pretty sure GParted will let you do that. You should be able to find a link to its homepage on distrowatch.org
<contrast83> kozo: Well, since you're reinstalling anyway, I recommend setting up seperate partitions for / and /home (and obviously another for swap) when you get to that step on the Kubuntu installation.
<Kanniball>  is there any program to manage screencasts for kubuntu? like save the video and the decription to view offline
<contrast83> kozo: That way, when you reinstall again, so long as you don't format the /home partition, all your personal settings and files will still be there.
<jeri> i think i have to reinstall kubuntu,that might solve the problem,or revert back to the time it was freshly installed
<Kanniball> I've checked democracy player, but it want all gnome libs :S
<inside__> hi
<kozo> i have an 80 GB HD here how to partion it?
<JaiBee> hallo?
<kozo> 30 vista 30 root 10 home 3 gb swap?
<JaiBee> sind hier deutsche?
<kozo> ja ich ^^
<Jucato> !de | JaiBee
<ubotu> JaiBee: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JaiBee> ok dankeschn
<JaiBee> dann verlasse ich euch mal wieder
<kozo> Aufwiedersehn
<llutz> kozo: "30 root 10 home" ? what do you want to install to / ?
<JaiBee> ja tschss
<Knightlust> jeri: i hope you dont reinstall kubuntu.. that's easy to fix
<kozo> ./ is root or not?
<hgarcia> any advice on my resolution issue?
<llutz> kozo: most of the users don't even need more than 10GB for /
<sainzeo> anyone else having problems starting a chat conversation using the groupwise plugin in kopete??
<kozo> yes you are right but i have 80 GB and dont know how to used it elsewhere
<llutz> kozo: /home
<kozo> 10 GB
<llutz> kozo: 10 /, 2 Swap, rest /home
<llutz> kozo: or spare 10-15 gb for parallel-installations
<kozo> ok is 10 GB not a bit sparse
* eloquence brb restarting e
<llutz> kozo: depends on what you're planning to do
<llutz> my / has only 3.5 used
<USMarine> my / has 8gb used
<kozo> then 30 GB vista / 10 /swap 2 /home 35 GB
<USMarine> 2gb for swap *sigh*
<llutz> kozo: 30GB wasted :)
<USMarine> indeed
<USMarine> better have a virtual machine
<USMarine> and trash it when you want
<kozo> dont know what to do whit it i have here 80 + 500 + 200 + 320 GB so i dont have any space problems xD
<llutz> kozo: why using all those disk if no need for them?
<cloakable> llutz: He will eventually :P
<llutz> waste of endergy
<llutz> -d
<eloquence> theres always a need
<kozo> ther is need for them like to load and save funsubs
<eloquence> for more space
<eloquence> kozo do u watch bleach?
<kozo> yes
<frb-work> is there a nifty mixing program for linux, like to make remixes of songs and other dance club music
<kozo> today new ep out  ^^
<frb-work> I've only seen the first season of bleach
<kozo_> Naruto is coming too ^ 1h special
<ralph_> Hi all. Is there a way around the bcm not avail problem when booting a kubuntu live cd. Would love to try it out on my Dell Inspiron E1705.
<kozo_> Do you watch it too @eloquence
<eloquence> well
<eloquence> i only saw th emovie
<eloquence> the bleach movie
<eloquence> and i want to start watching the episodes but theres so much to download
<kozo_> haha
<kozo_> yes ther is
<kozo_> 142 ep s
<eloquence> where do u download from?
<kozo_> mininova
<kozo_> i think you can find ther packs whit all eps
<kozo_> only need is space
<kozo_> and time
<deviance> How do I get Amarok to check my local files for new files
<Daisuke_Laptop> make sure that the directory you're storing files in is part of the media collection, and make sure you have automatically scan for new files checked
<Daisuke_Laptop> root on irc, how brilliant...
<deviance> Ah it worked, I had to reload all my music from my collection to my playlist, is there not a all collection option
<Daisuke_Laptop> lecture's starting, i should really pay attention :\
* genii gives Daisuke_Laptop a lecture about how he needs to pay more attention to lectures
* Jucato gives
<deviance> genii: Is there anything like Ubuntus deskbar applet for KDE?
<deviance> Or Jucato if he knows
<Jucato> there will be, in Gutsy
<deviance> Oooh :D
<Jucato> Strigi Applet
<genii> deviance: Probably but offhand i dunno
<deviance> Is it in the Gutsy Alpha? Or the Beta?
<Jucato> beta today
<deviance> Did the Kubuntu beta come out today as well as ubuntus?
<deviance> Ah cool
<Jucato> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<deviance> My feed reader diddnt pick up that news from Kubuntu
<eloquence> what is a good system monitor to use?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i never had a good experience with strigi, at least on kde3 :(, it dosnt support any usefull format
<deviance> Jucato: The one thing that I dont like is Kubuntus artwork.
<eloquence> i cant use my superkaramba widgets since i am in enightenment right now
<Jucato> emilsedgh, deviance: don't tell me. I didn't do those things :P
<deviance> Like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kdm.png
* Jucato likes the artwork for gutsy though.. back to blue :P
<deviance> Feisty was blue o.o
<Jucato> feisty was more purple than blue
<eloquence> blue > *
<Jucato> kdm themes are sooo  changeable :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: why kubuntu doesnt use any other icon theme? crystal svg is everywhere, everyone is tired from it..
<Jucato> emilsedgh: trying to keep the KDE trademark as much as possible I believe
<Jucato> and by trademark, I don't mean the legal trademark
<deviance> Jucato: What are you running at the moment? The Beta?
<Jucato> yep
<emilsedgh> Jucato: then users should install Debian, not kubuntu, kubuntu should bring the best kde configurations, also they changed win decoration and widget style, i think this should be changed too
<Jucato> unfortunately, the people who get to decide think differently
<Jucato> and specially wrt artwork, it's a very tricky thing
<eloquence> what is a good system monitor to use i am on kubuntu but using enlightenment currently?
<llutz> use the freedom, make it look like YOU want
<newsense07> eloquence: gkrellm
<deviance> Aparently my Gfx card is good enough to run Nvidia-gxl drivers, I have them installed, how can I turn them on again? My Card is a 7300gs
<emilsedgh> llutz: sure, i do so, but when i compare ubuntu to kubuntu i see that gnome's default are really better
<emilsedgh> s/gnome/ubuntu
<deviance> Tee Time :D
<Jucato> blimey!
<deviance> Good bye y'all
<Jucato> bed time
<deviance> :P
<emilsedgh> Jucato: hey, update your blog, im waiting...
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm too busy thinking of something to blog to be able to blog :)
<Jucato> actually I have a list already... but I have to choose carefully now that I'm on two planets..
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ubunru and kde? lol, write about how crap is gnome, and wait for a flame war in the comments :D
<Jucato> tsk tsk.. I'm not like that :P
<frb-work> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<frb-work> if I wanted to use Vbox PUE on gutsy, is it possible?
<cash> hello there )
<cash> please help me change file-system from read-only mode to exchange ?
<cash> I mean cdrom
<cash> sorry to execute
<radius> !kdetv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdetv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<radius> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eloquence> !opentv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opentv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<radius> hmm
<cash> any body alive ?
<Tm_T> all bodies are dead
<kstanley> I would like to congratulate the Kubuntu developers; It is the best live distro I have used in a long time. Thank you!
<Tm_T> kstanley: youre welcome
<kstanley> thank you
<cash> Help me please !!!
<cash> Tm_T please give me a piece of advice
<Tm_T> cash: whats the problem?
<cash> Tm_T I need to change file-system mode from read-only to execute ,and cant make that with "chmod" it is cdrom =(
<Tm_T> cash: well you cant
<Tm_T> cash: if you need to execute something, do run it from Konsole, like "sh /media/cdrom/file-i-run
<cash> Tm_T I need to run many files ...I try to install matlab
<Lunar_Lamp> When I try to run screen I get the error: Cannot make directory '/var/run/screen': Permission denied
<Lunar_Lamp> What's going on there?!
<llutz> cash: remount it with exec-option
<cash> llutz please tell me , how ?
<Tm_T> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tm_T> bah
<llutz> cash: sudo mount -o remount,exec /media/cdrom
<cash> ura
<cash> I mean thanks ))
<cash> a lott
<stdin> Lunar_Lamp: that should have been created when screen was installed, if not do "sudo mkdir /var/run/screen && sudo chgrp utmp /var/run/screen && sudo chmod 775 /var/run/screen"
<Lunar_Lamp> stdin: that's what I'd have thought - but I've been running screen, and then it suddenly won't work. I don't remember making any alterations that would have an impact :-/
<Lunar_Lamp> (that worked to fix it - but still - I'm concerned as to what caused ti)
<cash> llutz it is dont help =(( maybe exists other ways ? =( sorry for many questions
<cash> oh !Im stupid man !It is works !thanks for your answers !!
<stdin> Lunar_Lamp: do you have /etc/init.d/screen ?
<Lunar_Lamp> Yes
<stdin> Lunar_Lamp: is there a link called /etc/rcS.d/S70screen that points to it ?
<Lunar_Lamp> stdin: yup
<stdin> Lunar_Lamp: well that script should create that directory anyway, /var/run is a tempfs so it's deleted at poweroff, that script should run at boot and remake that directory
<Lunar_Lamp> Hmm, ok, I'll check the script quickly to see if there's anything obvious about it.
<Lunar_Lamp> All seems ok to me
<stdin> then afaik, it _should_ be working, not sure why it's not
<Lunar_Lamp> stdin: I'll see what happens on next reboot.
<RytmenPinnen> am I allowed to ask about problems related to konversation in here? The thing is that I cant join channels with "" (nordic letters)
<Lunar_Lamp> RytmenPinnen: try #konversation :-)
<RytmenPinnen> thank you
<winbond> my fstab shows /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0, but its not mounting . how can i mount it?
<LjL> RytmenPinnen, i don't think channels with non-ASCII letters can *exist* at all...
<RytmenPinnen> they can on quakenet :P
<LjL> well, here
<LjL> JOIN #
<LjL> :brown.freenode.net 479 ljl2 # :Illegal channel name
<RytmenPinnen> well, is there anything I can do about it? or am I doomed to switch client ?  :o
<LjL> RytmenPinnen, is that on freenode, or some network that you *know* allows such channel names?
<LjL> or if you prefer, what's the server address you're connecting to?
<RytmenPinnen> its on quakenet.org
<frb-work> does ati on linux support crossfire?
<RytmenPinnen> when I try to join I get this [20:26]  [Error]  #ndutgng: No such channel.
<LjL> RytmenPinnen, uhm, i cannot connect to there because it requires registration... however, i suspect it's an encoding problem rather than a client problem
<LjL> i.e. it works if you use Latin1, but not if you use UTF-8, which is the Ubuntu standard
<winbond> my fstab shows /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0, but its not mounting . how can i mount it?
<winbond> my fstab shows /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0, but its not mounting . how can i mount it?
<winbond> my fstab shows /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0, but its not mounting . how can i mount it?
<RivaeAerya> Guys, where can i get a list of what kubuntu changed from the defaults of KDE? like missing menu's and programs and stuff..
<LjL> winbond: you could start by not spamming the channel
<LjL> winbond: "it's not mounting" you mean automatically, or manually?
<winbond> automatically, im not spaming, damn piece of crap konversation is not working right
<LjL> well, if you try manually, does it work?
<LjL> i.e. sudo mount /media/cdrom0
<winbond> LjL: it says no medium found, but i have a blank cd in there, i want to burn a cd
<ubuntu> Is this command: mkfs.ext3 -v -c -c /dev/hda1 doing a destructive or a non-destructive FS test
<RivaeAerya> Guys, where can i get a list of what kubuntu changed from the defaults of KDE? like missing menu's and programs and stuff.. Oh and, does anyone know a good firewall for KDE?
<Daisuke_Laptop> firewall for kde?
<RivaeAerya> yep
<Daisuke_Laptop> there's a firewall for linux installed by default on every distro (or nearly every)
<Daisuke_Laptop> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RivaeAerya> ah, guarddog.. thanks! :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> guarddog is apparently a good frontend for iptables :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> i couldn't remember the kde one
<RivaeAerya> Guarddog is the KDE one
<Daisuke_Laptop> remembered firestarter for some reason...  probably because of the book
<RivaeAerya> but i was using firestarter until now
<winbond> who is a dmin here?
<CongealedMirth> Hey all
<winbond> admin
<stdin> admin for what?
<stdin> admin for what?
<CongealedMirth> Quick question on Kubuntu:  Which tool is the standard one for changing the network settings?  Is it KNetworkManager?  And in that case, how do I make effects permanent?
<winbond> who is a admin here?
<stdin> admin for what?
<winbond> for the channel
<stdin> winbond: why?
<dettoaltrimenti> where can I change the settings for mouse sensitivity?
<winbond> room , whatever, couse i need to talk to an admin
<stdin> CongealedMirth: look in System Settings > network ?
<stdin> winbond: join #ubuntu-ops
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse ?
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I minimise Thunderbird to the system tray?
<winbond> stdin: thanks
<dettoaltrimenti> Jucato- I don't have that under my System Settings: I have personal, look and feel, computer administration, network and connectivity
<CongealedMirth> stdin:  ok, and how do i make them permanent?  I have a static IP that I assign...yet when I reboot it all goes away
<LjL> winbond you can't mount an empty cd... and it doesn't need to be mounted to burn things on it, either
<dettoaltrimenti> hah I found it sorry
<Jucato> :)
<ubuntu> I'm installing a kubuntu desktop. now i need to know: Is this command: mkfs.ext3 -v -c -c /dev/hda1 doing a destructive or a non-destructive FS test
<DaSkreech> Hello
<DaSkreech> What the heck?
<DaSkreech> arrrgh
<CongealedMirth> hola Jucato
<Jucato> hello
<stdin> CongealedMirth: it should be permanent if you set it there
<DaSkreech> anyone ever hung out in #debian ?
* frb-work stabs Roey
<Roey> stdin:  nope it isn't
<ubuntu> normale that command does a destructive test (which I want). but the man for mkfs.ext3 doesn't say destructive for the double -c option. so hs that behavior changed from what other distributions do?
<frb-work> DaSkreech: long ago in a land far far away
* Jucato plays Star Wars theme
<DaSkreech> I have no voice in the chan I don't know
<DaSkreech> I can't ask a question and they don't want me messaging anyone
<Arkard> Hi people
<Arkard> i need some help with a modem
<Arkard> i want to connect me in a Dial Up Connection
<DaSkreech> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<DaSkreech> :)
<Arkard> but i cant configure the modem
<Jucato> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Jucato> (dumb person asking the bot :P)
<Arkard> let me see
<Jucato> that was for DaSkreech btw, :D
<DaSkreech> there is !modem as well
<DaSkreech> But it should knoooooow what I'm asking for
<JohnFlux> can I temporarily prevent kde/hal/whatever from mounting my usb disk?
<JohnFlux> when I plug it in
<JohnFlux> I need to fsck it
<DaSkreech> Hold shift >_<
<Arkard> btw how can i create a Block Device?
<DaSkreech> Arkard: try mknod
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: really? or is that just windows? :
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: that's windows
<Arkard> i have a lot of LAG
<DaSkreech> would be nice though :)
<RivaeAerya> Guys, i'm looking for a monopoly for KDE. I've tried atlantik, but no one _EVER_ comes online there.
<RivaeAerya> do you guys know any?
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: Are you serious?
<DaSkreech> I normally find like 5 people on
<DaSkreech> like one that wants to play with me but that's beside the point
<Jucato> who'd want to play w/ you? O.o
* Jucato goes...
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Question. What's the error Cannot send to channel indicate?
<timucin_kizilay> hi !, I've downloaded the kubuntu 7.10 beta iso and when I boot my computer with it, it ask username and password. so, what is that username and password?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: My dogs.. after I roll in steak .. and gravy
<Jucato> DaSkreech: moderated channel?
<stdin> timucin_kizilay: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy help
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: yes, i'm serious
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I would think so but apparently it's only moderated for me
<llp78> is it possible to remove a word from every filename in the current directory ? for example the file are "test1 word" test2 word etc.. i want to remove the word in all the files - over 500 file so dont want to do it manually
<timucin_kizilay> thanks stdin. :)
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: How long have you been trying?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: this is where? #debian on freenode?
<DaSkreech> llp78: #bash
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: well i've been on there several times and there's not many people online.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ja
<ompaul> DaSkreech, it is not an error, it means exactly what it says on the tin, the cause is a channel operator has either (A) made a channel mode +m or (B) you are muted, either cos you are banned and you have not been removed, or you are actually able to join and part but not talk
<DaSkreech> RivaeAerya: I'll agree it's not a Halo3 mosh fest but there is normally someone there. If not I just leave it open it flashes the bar when anything of significance happens so I can play and do work at the same time
<RivaeAerya> DaSkreech: hmm.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: +c +f +P  I think +c is no colors. not sure about the other 2
<Jucato> anyway.. /me bed
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Why would I be able to join and part and not talk when that seems does not seem to be the policy and I have just got this computer on the net so I think I would have to be prebanned
<Arkard> mknod always say: Invalid mode
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Night sleep well
<Arkard> can anybody help me?
<ompaul> DaSkreech, IP related who knows
<DaSkreech> Arkard: read the man page it's a tricky little command
<ompaul> and DaSkreech offtopic for here
<DaSkreech> ompaul: Right thanks
<DaSkreech> ompaul: very sure but I'm oftopic everywhere but that chan and I'm not to message any one so I can't talk normally or message ops without breaking policy
<Arkard> i dont know how to configure mi modem?
<Arkard> wait for me a few minutes
<newsense07> Arkard: well be waiting
<Arkard> im back, sorry
<Arkard> Hi?
<emilsedgh> !hi Arkard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi arkard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arkard> :D
<Arkard> funny
<LjL> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<emilsedgh> ah
<emilsedgh> i wanted to say | Arkard :D
<Arkard> hahahaha
<Arkard> so as i was saying
<Arkard> i cant configure my modem
<Arkard> can you help me?
<emilsedgh> Arkard: whats your modems chipset?
<kreib> have a problem with internet connection on  my pc
<Arkard> let me see emilsedgh
<Arkard> emilsedgh: a little stamp say: CNR V1.2
<kreib> it only connects sometimes
<emilsedgh> Arkard: i dunno CNR, usually they are conexant or intel or slmodemd...i think i could you with conexant and/or slmodemd
<Arkard> let me see better
<Arkard> yeap, here another stamp say CNR 2002/34
<kreib> someone can help with mye internet connection please?
<Arkard> what is your probem kreib?
<emilsedgh> Arkard: could you please copy the output of lspci into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<kreib> it only commects sometimes
<emilsedgh> kreib: you should say more details...
<Arkard> yeah
<Arkard> Dial up or DSL?
<kreib> and then it works ok, bu other times it fails
<kreib> dsl
<Arkard> check the cable
<kreib> its wireless
<Arkard> Mmmm
<Arkard> Check the coniguration
<Arkard> in your PC
<Cugel> Dudes.
<Arkard> Sup man
<kreib> yeah, I have a wmp54g linksys with rt2561 driver
<Cugel> Anyone installed that Gutsy beta yet?
<stdin> Cugel: #ubuntu+1 is a better place to ask
<Cugel> Okay (though I was refering to Kubuntu).
<Arkard> the problem is sometimes it connects and sometimes not? or you are working and suddenly DC?
<kreib> yes sometimes it does
<stdin> Cugel: that channel is for both ubuntu and kubuntu
<Arkard> wich one kreib?
<newsense07> kreib: latest firmware on router ?
<kreib> no
<kreib> its a wrt54gl router
<newsense07> kreib:id update the firmware to elimanate that possibility
<Arkard> yeah, could be
<kreib> ok, maybe try that
<kreib> thx
<Arkard> NP
<Arkard> if i can i help :D
<kreib> thing is, its a htpc, with no keyboard, if I could just have a script that does /etc/init.d/networking restart , a little while after boot it would be ok I think
<kreib> or until connection is established
<newsense07> kreib: shouldnt have to do that
<kreib> I know, but it works always on my laptop, so I doubt its the router
<newsense07> kreib: any other computers connecting wireless on your lan ?
<kreib> the htpc and the laptop
<newsense07> kreib: ok nm than
<Arkard> Damn Modem
<hero> what directories does konqueror put cache?
<Arkard> Will be easier if i have a DSL T_T
<pillowpants__> does anyone know where i can get the wiley linux bible ebook?
<pillowpants__> i saw a link from somewhere not too long ago
<DaSkreech> !away | savetheworld
<ubotu> savetheworld: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Arkard> Have anyone hear about SATAN?
<DaSkreech> hero: /var/cahce ?
<DaSkreech>  /var/cache
<hero> thx
<pillowpants__> !linux bible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux bible - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> pillowpants__: KDE?
<DaSkreech> !icthux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icthux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arkard> !SATAN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arkard> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<DaSkreech> Arkard: Not quite the same thing
<kaminix> How can I fix scim-skim in Gutsy? Do I need to compile it myself?
<pillowpants__> DaSkreech: huh?
<Arkard> ...
<DaSkreech> pillowpants__: You want a bible for KDE?
<weyer> hi, i'm helping someone to install kubuntu, and i'm wondering if he has installed 32 or 64 bit
<weyer> how can i check that?
<USMarine> errr
<stdin> weyer: see what "dpkg --print-architecture" prints
<USMarine> type arch
<USMarine> in console
<stdin> USMarine: bash: arch: command not found
<weyer> nice, thnx
<pillowpants__> DaSkreech: no, i was just wondering if someone had a link for the wiley linux bible ebook
<pillowpants__> i got it from here not too long ago
<pillowpants__> i need to check something, but im not on my home comp
<DaSkreech> pillowpants__: Ah. No Warez here
<DaSkreech> pillowpants__: You may try the wiley site They probably have it there somewhere
<USMarine> stdin sorry, but i could swear there was such command
<stdin> USMarine: there is on some other distros, like RPM based ones
<Arkard> have anyone here used KSniffer?
<Arkard> !Ksniffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksniffer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hero> what directories does konqueror store its cache in? it's not /var/cache
<ScorpKing> hi stdin!
<dany> hi all..!
<stdin> hey ScorpKing :)
<USMarine> what's up dany
<DaSkreech> !info ksniffer
<Arkard> Hi
<ubotu> ksniffer: network sniffing application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 232 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<Arkard> DaSkreech, what is does?
<stdin> hero: look at /var/tmp/kdecache-$USER
<hero> stdin: ok
<ScorpKing> stdin: i see a few people complained about the service menu not being installed with your script. think i found the problem. :)
<V-S> you use msn?
<xenol> hello does anyone have experience with installing ut2004 on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Arkard: It sniffs the network
<stdin> !games | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<stdin> ScorpKing: do tell :)
<USMarine> V-S damn right i do
<DaSkreech> xenol: what's the problem?
<ScorpKing> stdin: gimme a sec.
<kreib> gconf-editor, is that for ubuntu only? what about kubuntu?
<xenol> DaSkreech: oh :< i already looked at all sites that have smth with ut2004, prob is i install it patch it then start game and it wont open
<USMarine> xenol do they have execute permissions?
<DaSkreech> no error messages?
<Arkard> well in a LAN Netwerk i can see all the other PC's but i cant enter in $C and i know the Admin Password, help here
<Sanne> kreib: gconf-editor is for Gnome. For Kde you can use System Settings or kcontrol (the KDE default Control Center)
<kaminix> Is Gutsy using QT4? It is WAY faster than before I upgraded.
<pillowpants__> has anyone here tried freeNAS?
<kreib> thx
<Sanne> :)
<t4thfavor> @Arkard tun off simple file sharing on the windows boxes
<stdin> kaminix: kde 3.* still uses Qt3  there are some Qt4 apps tho
<Arkard> BTW t4thfavor all the other PC's use Windows
<kaminix> stdin: Any idea why it's not using any swap now? Was using like 400MB before. Is it due to me rebooting?
<DaSkreech> kaminix: somethings are but by and large no
<DaSkreech> !info freenas
<ubotu> Package freenas does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<stdin> kaminix: yeah, reboot will clear swap
<t4thfavor> Arkard they need to have somple file sharing disabled
<xenol> USMarine: dunno i installed it to my home folder and it wrote in konsole smth like "Cant run UT2004 (ut2004-bin). Is UT2004_DATA_PATH set?"
<DaSkreech> and /tmp
<ScorpKing> stdin: mountserv.desktop is being copied to the wrong place. export SYSDIR=${PREFIX}/share/applnk/Utilities should be export SYSDIR=${PREFIX}/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/ to copy it correctly.
<Arkard> where i do that t4thfavor?
<t4thfavor> Go here http://compnetworking.about.com/cs/winxpnetworking/ht/winxpsfs.htm
<ScorpKing> pillowpants__: can you /pm?
<stdin> ScorpKing: mountserv.desktop isn't copied to $SYSDIR  it's to ${PREFIX}/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<tom`88> hola
<tom`88> hola
<ScorpKing> stdin: lol. i see. i found it under .kde/share/applnk/Utilities after install tho. :)
* ScorpKing knows nothing...
<stdin> hmm, I'll have a look at it
<stdin> ScorpKing: was it "mountfile.desktop" or "mountserv.desktop" ?
<ScorpKing> stdin: let me make sure.
<ScorpKing> stdin: mountfile.desktop - i'm lost. :D
* ScorpKing hides
<stdin> ScorpKing: mountfile.desktop makes the entry in the KMenu
<USMarine> xenol try running it from the game dir
<stdin> ScorpKing: tho, I'm moving that to ${prefix}/share/applications/kde now
<ScorpKing> stdin: well, i think the problem is it doesn't copy right. i've never done any scripting tho. :)
<manchicken> Anybody know how to get a blackberry to sync with kontact?
<uga> lol "https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems"
<stdin> ScorpKing: do you see mountserv.desktop in ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/ ?
<uga> no issues at this time? =)
<uga> somebody forgot to update the list since the first release?
<ScorpKing> stdin: i had to copy it there
<xenol> USMarine: well i read it should be neough to write ut2004 in terminal and game should run but nothing happens
<stdin> ScorpKing: k
<kaminix> After I upgraded to Gutsy my Yakuake console uses antialiasing, how do I turn it off?
<thomas_> i wanna print an image but when I go to print how do I print in Grayscale?
<stdin> ScorpKing: strange, when I install it it works
<ScorpKing> stdin: yeah, but for some it doesn't work. no idea why tho. i'll let you know if i find out why.
<stdin> ScorpKing: if you can edit installGUI.sh and put "set -x" under "#!/bin/sh", then run it from konsole and pastebin the result that would help
<JParishy> So how's the new beta?
<ScorpKing> stdin: even if it's already installed?
<frb-work> gutsy seems to be serving me well
<stdin> ScorpKing: should still work, but you can remove it and try.  "rm ~/bin/mountfile ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/mountserv.desktop ~/.kde/share/applnk/Utilities/mountfile.desktop "
<JParishy> I'm just about to download it and put it on my macbook
<ScorpKing> stdin: will do.
<thomas_> i wanna print an image but when I go to print how do I print in Grayscale?
<ScorpKing> stdin: #!/bin/sh and the next line #set -x right?
<stdin> ScorpKing: without the "#"  just "set -x"
<ScorpKing> k
<coreymon77> thomas_: press properties next to the printer name in the print window
<coreymon77> thomas_: then go to the driver settings tab
<coreymon77> thomas_: then click on printout mode directly under the word General
<Fishy> How unstable is the latest kubuntu beta? Any major problems?
<coreymon77> thomas_: then choose one of the greyscale options
<coreymon77> Fishy: #ubuntu+1 would be better for that
<thomas_> coreymon77: but they all say + color cart
<coreymon77> thomas_: wrong printout mode
<coreymon77> thomas_: the other one
<coreymon77> thomas_: right above media source
<thomas_> coreymon77: draft grayscale?
<coreymon77> thomas_: do you want draft quality?
<thomas_> coreymon77: lol i don'nt know if thats really bad or not
<coreymon77> thomas_: draft is bad
<ScorpKing> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38839/ - it did not copy.
<coreymon77> thomas_: draft is fast print
<thomas_> coreymon77: alright I'll check it out thank you man
<coreymon77> thomas_: click on normal gratscale
<stdin> ScorpKing: so /home/scorpking/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/ is empty?
<ScorpKing> yes
<DexterF> hi
<ScorpKing> stdin: that dir is wrong.
<DexterF> feisty: beryl once worked, weeks ago, now not anymore. anyone got a clue? there some known fsckup?
<ScorpKing> stdin: it must be /home/scorpking/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/
<stdin> ScorpKing: ahh, yes :p
<ScorpKing> i guess the problem is solved. :D
<The_Machine> i'm getting an error writing a DVD in k3b and i don't know how to troubleshoot it.  I can burn CDs (data/audio) just fine.
<The_Machine> here is the error:
<The_Machine> http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=4339
<Chousuke> :/
<Chousuke> an I/O error with cryptic error codes says nothing to me
<kreib> is there someway to programatically test if there is internet connection ?
<thomas_> how to mkdir with one line such as instead of: mkdir a | mkdir b | mkdir c
<thomas_> but mkdir a,b,c?
<The_Machine> Chousuke, says nothing?  what do you expect it to say?
<Chousuke> something informative
<The_Machine> ....
<Chousuke> that tells what the error is :P
<The_Machine> you don't use linux much, do you?
<The_Machine> :P
<Chousuke> Well, I used to
<Chousuke> for about 3 years
<sainzeo> i'm getting the error message: "An error occurred when trying to start a chat: 53560" when I try to chat with someone using the groupwise plugin for Kopete - any suggestions?
<Chousuke> then I moved to OS X
<xenol> Chousuke: can u say OS X is better then kubuntu>
<xenol> ?
<Chousuke> xenol: IMHO it is.
<rrbiz> all i got was 4 system files in dist-upgrade today, i thought beta would have a bigger upgrade load
<ShaneN> Hello all
<sainzeo> i'm getting the error message: "An error occurred when trying to start a chat: 53560" when I try to chat with someone using the groupwise plugin for Kopete - any suggestions?
<rrbiz> hi ShaneN
<pierreth> hello, firefox keeps opening the links from Konqueror. How can I stop this?
<thomas_> why doesn't this work?: mkdir admin newnham | mkdir newnham/library
<elo_> brb reboot
<Lunar_Lamp_> Er, thomas_ I don't think the "|" char does what you think it does.
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp_: doesn't it allow you to do another command
<thomas_> like tree | more
<Lunar_Lamp_> You want to do "and" there not "take the output of the first command and give it as input into the second command".
<Lunar_Lamp_> The "and" you want to use is "&&" which is "and if the previous command went without error, do this next one".
<Lunar_Lamp_> However, you can do it all in one command.
<stdin> ScorpKing: fixed in version 1.3.2.1
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp_: show me :)?
<ScorpKing> stdin: sweet!
<Lunar_Lamp_> mkdir -p /path/to/dirs/which/will/make/parents/as/requird
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp_: but i'm making 2 directories and only the second one is making parent directories
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp_: huh you don't need -p to make a directory, like: mkdir ~/home/user/exampledir
<Lunar_Lamp_> Sorry, thomas_ - you are in, for example, /home/thomas_ and want to create /home/thomas_/testing/bash/commands
<Lunar_Lamp_> No, the -p isn't needed to create a single - but you wanted to create a directory with a subdirectory, so instead of this;  "mkdir /test && mkdir /test/subdir" you can do "mkdir -p /test/subdir"
<boguh_> how can i activate these full  konqueror profiles?
<boguh_> just read that these standard profiles in kubuntu are more "user friendly"
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp_: ok so I can also do mkdir dir1 dir2 dir3/parent1/parent2
<Sanne> boguh_: this should help: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<RivaeAerya> How do i make a folder that has inside all kinds of shortcuts to different websites? sort of like a favorites folder, but on the desktop?
<boguh_> Sanne just did that, cant see any difference
<Lunar_Lamp_> thomas_: yes, you can.  This works: "mkdir -p test1 test2 test3/test3a/test3b"
<Sanne> boguh_: you should now have settings->Load/Save/Configure view profiles
<ubuntu_> tem alguem ai ::
<Sanne> boguh_: there's also this (also check out the link to jucato's blog in there): http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=307576
<RivaeAerya> How do i make a folder that has inside all kinds of shortcuts to different websites? sort of like a favorites folder, but on the desktop?
<fevel> hello
<fevel> I had ubuntu installed and now I installed kubuntu-desktop to check it out
<ozehka> Hello, I'm getting *segmentation fault* in lots of programs and after running memcheck for a few minutes, I'm quite sure its not because of corrupt memory....
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp_: is there a faster way instead of having to type richmondhill over and over?: mkdir -p -v richmondhill/annex richmondhill/building1 richmondhill/parking
<fevel> although my locale settings changed to us
<fevel> can someone help me change or install my locale?
<davubuntu> Hey all... I was wondering if anyone could help me with my touchpad dimensions. I have ksynaptic installed and have turned on vertical and horizontal scrolling but the scrollers take up way too much of the pad (and they're a little buggy). Is there a way to configure the dimensions of the touchpad area and the scroller area?
<prashantpawar> I hate the fags at ATI, they have given such a bad linux support to their graphics chips, I can't run beryl or compiz properly
<prashantpawar> dammit
<Lunar_Lamp_> You could do "rh=richmondhill" and then on the next line "mkdir -p -v $rh/annex $rh/building" etc.  that makes it two lines as the "rh=richmondhill" has to be on a line of it's own.  It will last until you exit the terminal.  Alternatively, you could "cd richmondhill" as a command and then you would be creating dirs in that dir
<lopin> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lopin> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<feierfox> my kubuntu gutsy does not mount my second SATA HD
<feierfox> can someone help me?
<feierfox> i had the same problem with the feisty upgrade
<uga> feierfox: does manual mounting work?
<uga> feierfox: ie, the problem is with automounting, or with mounting in general
<ozehka> Hello, I'm getting *segmentation fault* in lots of programs and after running memcheck for a few minutes, I'm quite sure its not because of corrupt memory. any help?
<feierfox> auto
<feierfox> and i dont know how to mount manuel :(
<uga> feierfox: then edit /etc/fstab as root (sudo)
<uga> do you see the line that describes how to mount your second disk?
<uga> it should be /dev/sdb1, or so
<ScorpKing> ozehka: pastebin the output of dmesg
<ozehka> lol nothing big :P
<ozehka> e.g. ...
<ozehka> $ eclipse
<ozehka> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<uga> feierfox: mounting manually is easy.  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/mydisk" for example
<quixogre> afternoon all
<uga> ozehka: core dumped? sounds like you run the program as root?
<feierfox>  /media/data ext3 user,rw,auto
<ozehka> no i deleted my user name
<uga> feierfox: the line should be longer, including a device name or device UUID, right?
<ozehka> what does core dumped mean?
<feierfox> hmm it says, that the /dev/sda1 is allready mounted
<feierfox> but i can't see the drive or files :(
<quixogre> ozehka, not a good thing...unix/linux equivelant of blue screen basically...program crashed, and created a file of the reason
<uga> feierfox: sda1 is the first partition of the first disk
<feierfox> :/
<uga> feierfox: sda2 is second primary partition of the first disk. sdb is the second disk, sdb1 is the first primary partition of the second disk...
<uga> etc etc
<dappermuis> ozehka: segmentation faults usually occur when you try access an illegal part of memory
<uga> feierfox: sda=first disk. sdb=second one
<ozehka> yes, mostly caused by corrupt memory
<feierfox> mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dappermuis> yip, or bad programming :)
<ozehka> yes... but all programs are bad coded? :P
<uga> feierfox: okay. Then try this:  "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<uga> feierfox: it should work as root (with sudo)
<ozehka> eclipse, firefox, totem, ...?
<feierfox> hmmm
<feierfox> :/
<uga> what, didn't it work?
<quixogre> anyone recommend a good virtual mmachine for linux? would like to run my xp partition soemtimes
<uga> quixogre: VirtualBox or VMWare
<feierfox> it shows me many options how to use this command
<quixogre> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ozehka> lets exclude the "corrupt memory"... what could be the problem then?
<uga> feierfox: what did you type exactly?
<feierfox> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ext3
<uga> feierfox: did I write "ext3" in my line?
<uga> so why did you? =)
<uga> I never do mistakes, okay? :P
<feierfox> i should say, that i 'm using the unstable gutsy
<feierfox> because it asked me for it
<feierfox> you line: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<dappermuis> ozekha: i have no idea - the fact that its happening to more than on program is troubling
<uga> feierfox: uh-oh... if it asked for partition type, it means it didn't recognise it. That means it's not ext3
<feierfox> but it is!
<uga> feierfox: try "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<feierfox> mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<ozehka> dappermuis: Use auto-complete. My nick's not ozekha ;-)
<uga> feierfox: okay, the second disk wasn't detected by the kernel, then
<feierfox> ah
<uga> feierfox: ls /dev/sd*
<ozehka> dappermuis: So it's quite likely that it's the memory. Could it be the HD too?
<feierfox> i had the same problem with the unstable feisty!
<uga> does it show anything like sdc, sdd...?
<dappermuis> ozehka, lol - oops
<feierfox> in my community more and more people had the same problem
<ScorpKing> hi der dappermuis!
<bleaked> so i had a failing root drive (ide), so i recently replaced it with a sata drive, then reinstalled.  everything worked until i removed the ide drive.  now it will not boot.  so i loaded up the live cd, then grub, located stage1 (hd0,0), set the root, then setup on hd0.  now grub loads with all of my old menu entries, but none of them work, giving an error 21 and something about the disk not being there.  i tried editing the grub config
<bleaked> from within grub, and it seems to attempt to boot, but the loading bar just idles.   is there a way i can blow away all entries, build a fresh grub install on the correct drive pointing to the correct kernel?
<dappermuis> ozehka: i don't know - never heard of hard drive causing a segmentation fault
<feierfox> it only could fixed with downgrading the kernel
<uga> feierfox: I had probs with an IDE drive, not with SATA
<dappermuis> ScorpKing: hiya!
<feierfox> so i hope they will bring a fix in the next kernelpatch
<quixogre> ozekha, what distro you running?
<feierfox> it'sSATA2
<uga> feierfox: what's the motherboard?
<ozehka> quixogre: Use autocomplete :D I'm using kubuntu 7.04
<feierfox> ASUS ASRockK7...4A or something
<uga> feierfox: give the Asus CD a try... it may contain drivers
<feierfox> the HD is a SAMSUNG Spinpoint SATA2
<uga> just like mine did. I found out thanks to genii
<quixogre> ozehka: sorry. and when does the core dump occur?
<feierfox> i think i should wait for gutsy become stable
<ozehka> the longer kubuntu runs, the more likely starting programs causes core dumps....
<ozehka> like now, i can't start firefox, eclipse etc
<uga> feierfox: give the CD a try... if the drivers are there, it's only about loading their module. Both gutsy and festy live CDs failed to install on this box
<uga> badly
<ozehka> I think I'll run memtest86 for an hour or so...
<thomas_> how do you remove a directory if it has stuff in it without caring that its not empty
<uga> gutsy's runtime kernel is okay though
<feierfox> nono, with feisty everything works fine!
<feierfox> the trouble starts with upgrading to unstable gutsy
<uga> feierfox: yeah, and Santa will bring me a porsche for xmas
<uga> sure =)
<ozehka> thomas_: rm -r dir/ (but I [unix-noob]  am not sure :D)
<quixogre> ozehka: if its occurring habitually with time, could be memory, hard drive, swap space, processor overheating, lots of things
<feierfox> but thanks a lot for your help!
<uga> feierfox: as far as you can survive without second disk till gutsy is out...
<feierfox> reboot :/
<feierfox> lol
<feierfox> fromt htis point :(((
<quixogre> thomas_: man rm
<feierfox> more than a half month :/
<quixogre> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<feierfox> and it isnt said, that it will then for sure :O
<thomas_> ozehka: k ;)
<ozehka> quixogre: Ah yes, btw - if I restart the X-Server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) and relogin, progs work again
<xenol> quixogre:  one detail about man, how can i cancel it and return to terminal?
<ozehka> thomas_: Does it work? Man, am I leet B-)
<feierfox> but, its possible, that the kernel-fix for my problem comes out tonight
<uga> feierfox: I'm not that patient... if something I "buy" doesn't work, I either fix it in less than 2 days, or ditch it ;)
<quixogre> xenol: :q
<feierfox> and go to gutsy.unstable was my own fault (right word?)
<xenol> quixogre:  ty :*
<thomas_> ozehka: I think you're right
<uga> feierfox: I was half-forced to do so
<quixogre> wish more people knew how to read man pages.....
<uga> but I'm pretty sure your second disk issue is only about loading a module...
<feierfox> hmmm
<quixogre> ozehka: so refreshing xWINDOWS FIXES THE PROBLEM?
<quixogre> sorry for caps
<ozehka> yes
<feierfox> i coult take it as a essentiell expirience
<feierfox> "how to life after a HD-head-crash"
<uga> =)
<feierfox> or something..
<quixogre> ozehka: its been YEARS since i diagnosed a core file...but think thats what you need to do, to narrow down the problem.
<ozehka> quixogre: A what? Sounds complicated :P
<uga> feierfox: you could always install the feisty kernel in gutsy
<quixogre> ozehka: grep for a file with core in the title....paste it to the clipboard thingy. hopefully me or one of the gurus can figure it out
<thomas_> ozehka: hey do you know if you can tell what are files and folders when issuing the command tree?
<uga> feierfox: if it's a kernel bug, it should get you fixed
<ozehka> quixogre: ok thanks a lot
<quixogre> ozehka: hehe it is...segmentation fault creates a "dump" of what was happening when the process crashed....usually a good indication of whats causing the crash
<uga> feierfox: also, make sure there's no /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1... it may have taken a different name somehow?
<quixogre> !core dump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core dump - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozehka> thomas_: Sorry...?
<uga> quixogre: yup, but those dumps are only created when it's the root running, right?
<feierfox> changing the kernel? are i'm linus torvalds?
<uga> feierfox: who changed changing the kernel. Changing from one kernel to another
<uga> installing a .deb file =)
<quixogre> uga, dont think so...used to diagnose core files for users at motorola...
<quixogre> linux may be different though...
<ozehka> quixogre: Where are these core files located?
<thomas_> ozehka: ok i have files and folders right....and when I issue "tree", it lists everything i have in this folder. However I would like to distinguish folders from files
<uga> quixogre: uhm... I'm pretty sure I always got dumps only as root in the past... uhm... anyway, lets check next time ;
<uga> ozehka: they are dumped in the directory you run, iirc
<quixogre> ozekha, check the root directory. if not, there, look in the directory of the application thats crashing
<ozehka> thomas_: ls?
<ozehka> here, depending the type, they have different colors...
<thomas_> ozehka: using "tree" :S
<thomas_> ozehka: that's for ls
<ozehka> ah, that's a prog - sorry can't help
<quixogre> afk
<ozehka> quixogre: Ah, a file called "nautilus-debug-log.txt" was created
<quixogre> !paste | ozehka
<ubotu> ozehka: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ozehka> hmm, when i delete the file, it's created again :P
<ozehka> and its getting bigger and bigger...
<quixogre> let it get bigger then
<ozehka> its basically just containing lots of these lines:
<ozehka> 0x8187488 2007/09/27 21:21:21.5525 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<ozehka> i hope, you don't mind that i post this here in the channel - because i don't consider this as "large text"
<quixogre> run tail -f *filename* watch for lines that look like english
<uga> lol
<uga> ignore chinese ones ?=
<quixogre> hehe or hex ones ;)
<ozehka> english is only.. debug log dumped due to signal 11
<uga> maybe a gdb traceback would provide more information?
<quixogre> lol uga ya lost me. wassat?
<uga> quixogre: gdb is the gnu debugger. you run the application with "gdb appname"
<ozehka> its still growing and grwoing, already 5 mb :P
<uga> then type "run" to execute it
<uga> and once it crashes, you type "bt" to get a backtrace
<uga> that should tell you what last functions the program went trhough, when it crashed
<uga> but it needs debugging information compiled in for that
<ozehka> I'm gonna refresh XServer... brb
<quixogre> uga, MIGHT work...but problem isnt with a specific program. ALL apps seem to be core dumping after a period of time
<uga> quixogre: that might mean a bug in a very common library
<uga> gdb should follow libraries etc
<uga> quixogre: does it happen with gui apps? only kde apps? also command line tools?
<uga> what's that gets all those applications in common
<quixogre> uga dont think so. is happening with firefox/other common apps, running on kubuntu 7.04 refreshing/restarting xwindows seems to stop it for a while
<WoahWoah> Hey
<WoahWoah> I went to search for a packet sniffer with Adept manager, went to install it and then went to "apply changes"
<WoahWoah> does anyone know how I can open the program?
<uga> quixogre: okay, so it's possibly X related, rather than application related
<WoahWoah> Thanks!
<uga> quixogre: what driver?
<quixogre> uga yeah. thinking so...
<uga> nv? nvidia? ati?
<quixogre> uga: not sure, will have to wait for him to come back, and ask ;)
<ozehka> i'm back :P
<uga> quixogre: btw, it's not only related to firefox apps, right?
<uga> ie, firefox, thunderbird, ... *zilla
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: In adept, look up the program you've installed and click on "details", there you should be able to find something like "installed" files.
<uga> quixogre: oh, I thought it was yours, failing
<quixogre> UGA: CORRECT, HE LISTED SEVERAL APPS, FIREFOX WAS ONLY ONE I REMEMBER SPECIFICALLY THOUGH
<quixogre> sorry for caps
<stdin> WoahWoah: depends what you installed, if it's a GUI it'd be in the KMenu, else it's a command line app
<ozehka> uga: nope, firefox, videoplayers (totem, kaffeine), eclipse, ...
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: Then look for an entry like /bin/foo or /usr/bin/foo , where foo is the name of your program
<WoahWoah> Thanks guys
<uga> ozehka: what's the Xorg driver you are using?
<anthronaut> np
<ozehka> but would be much more probably ... these are just programs i frequently use
<ozehka> uga: err... how to look up? :P
<WoahWoah> How do I search for entries anthronaut?
<genii> back
* genii sips a coffee
<uga> ozehka: edit /etc/Xorg.conf
<quixogre> wb
<uga> sorry no
<uga>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: The same way you've searched for the files you wanted to install
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: Search: YourFileName and then hit Enter
<ozehka> uga: i'll paste
<ozehka> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<uga> ozehka: not full =)
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: The program you've installed should be tagged "installed"
<ozehka> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38851/
<uga> ozehka: uh?
<uga> that only shows the header  =)
<uga> not the configuration
<ozehka> ah lol
<ozehka> I thought you just need some version numbers :D
<uga> it sounds like you're using the nvidia binary driver though?
<ozehka> so full :P
<ozehka> yes
<uga> okay, that's all I was asking
<uga> is it latest nvidia binary?
<genii> uga: My p5k se still seems to be locking up sporadically ...bleh. Later tonight gonna swap out to an ASRock board someone gave me 2 of and see if it's any better, keep the Asus with another testing Feisty on it to work out the bugs.
<uga> ozehka: and did you make sure it's not kubuntu's lrm driver that got loaded?
<ozehka> uga: quite new
<ozehka> lrm?
<uga> ozehka: yes. it happens here  unless you uninstall linux-restricted-modules
<uga> lrm drivers add their own nvidia before Xorg loads the proper one
<ozehka> ah yes...
<ozehka> but nvidia logo is shown at startup
<uga> genii: ugh. Runs fine here, gutsy now
<uga> genii: I haven't rebooted after the last kernel upgrade though
<robert__> siemanolek :D
<WoahWoah> Ok it is anthronaut
<uga> ozehka: lrm ones don't?
* ScorpKing got some news feeds again... it's been a while
<ozehka> no idea :P
<WoahWoah> When I search for the file though, where do I go to?
<quixogre> afk again. smoke break
<soniapor> Al gn spanish
<uga> ozehka: easy test... from tty1: /etc/init.d/kdm stop. rmmod nvidia. /etc/init.d/kdm start
<uga> that should force loading the proper one
<ozehka> uga: i just learned from some readme, when installing nvidia drivers, that if the logo was shown up, the installation was successfull
<ozehka> ok
<uga> soniapor: entra en #kubuntu-es
<soniapor> okis
<uga> soniapor: si el canal est muerto, avisa, y me paso por all. Creo que es lo habitual ;)
<manolo> sometimes the xserver uses a lower screen resolution after start up and I have to restart it to get my desired 1024x768 which is a little bit annoying :-/
<ozehka> uga: Could have warned me, that I'll be kicked out :P
<uga> ouch, I thought you knew
<uga> that stops kde's login manager... and the sessions opened by it
<ozehka> Yes, when I read something about "kdm stop", I assumed something like that
<uga> the only way to rmmod (remove the module) nvidia module is stopping Xorg
<uga> else it doesn't work
<ozehka> so now what?
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: wait a min
<uga> ozehka: now at least we know you're using the nvidia binary driver you installed manually
<ozehka> (btw, I stopped kdm first - i was kicked out, kubuntu logo was shown, i pressed strg+alt+f1 to enter rmmod nvidia and kdm start)
<uga> ozehka: are you using anything like beryl/compiz?
<uga> ozehka: yup, that's right. I hope you run rmmod nvidia as root?
<uga> else it'll have failed. I guess you did, else kdm stop wouldn't work either
<ozehka> yes
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: alright, when you've found the file in your list, there should be something like "Request Removal" and "Details" beneath the description, got that?
<ozehka> beryl/compiz: I installed sth like that i think...
<uga> ozehka: do you get anything like window shadows, wobly windows, translucent window decorations?
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: I've got the german translation, don't know the real words.
<uga> ozehka: that's compiz/beryl
<ozehka> yes I know what that is...
<uga> but it can be buggy. That's why I was asking
<ozehka> xgl i think
<uga> you don't need xgl to run beryl
<uga> you can do so on normal Xorg. xgl was rather unstable
<ozehka> well, i think i can choose - kde, gnome or xgl
<uga> oh, weird since xgl isn't a desktop session type
<ozehka> but this is simple kde, no 3d, transparence, etc :-)
<emilsedgh> ozehka: that methos, and xgl, are deprecated
<emilsedgh> s/methos/method
<ozehka> tsk..
<WoahWoah> Ok anthronaut :p
<uga> ozehka: okay... lets see if everything goes fine. Else it's possibly a bug in either xorg, or nvidia binary driver
<WoahWoah> Yeah
<uga> ozehka: if it all goes fine, you'll have to remove the buggy lrm driver
<emilsedgh> ozehka: AIGLX is now being used on X.org which doesnt need another new session
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: right, click on "details"
<genii> uga: I thought at first overheating but it's not. RH with the Asus rpms work fine, i may do some Alien chroot on them and see if a deb could be made
<uga> genii:  22:48:48 up 4 days,  2:33,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.08, 0.04
<uga> :/
<ozehka> uga: Just tell me what to do ^^
<uga> genii: what cpu?
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: Then you can choose between some options and "installed files"
<uga> genii: Core2 quad 2.44, here
<WoahWoah> Yes anthronaut
<uga> genii: and the 4gig corsair mem modules I mentioned
<uga> genii: also, running 64bit gutsy
<genii> uga: I/ve tried 2 different ones now. First was Pentium D 935 (Dual 3.2 cores) Second was Core2 Duo 6300 (dual 1.6 64 bit cores)
<uga> I wonder if any of those are different and might affect you
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: Ok, then, under "installed files" you'll find all the locations of the files that adept installed for you. Look for an entry like /bin/xyz or /usr/bin/xyz
<uga> ozehka: well, you need to test it. Does it get buggy easily?
<genii> uga: I'm using OCZ DDR2-800, 500Gb Seagate SATA2 drive
<ozehka> "it"?
<genii> uga: You put a secondary video in there?
<uga> ozehka: ie, try to reproduce the problem. If you can't anymore, then it's the lrm problem, and apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules
<uga> genii: no, just a single video card, 8500gx. Actually, where can you plug a second card on this thing
<ozehka> ah i see
<uga> genii: that's something I was wondering. I get all confused with these pci express things =)
<ozehka> just remove? ;-P
<genii> uga: I'm thinking my video card may be the issue. PCI-E NVidia 7600 GT...I disabled the onboard
<WoahWoah> anthronaut: I can use the search facility to search for files
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: What's the name of your program?
<genii> uga: Heh :) Same spot as on AGP boards, last one next to power supply side
<uga|away> genii: sorry, the rj45 cable is loose...
<uga|away> genii: 8500gt here. What I wonder is if you can actually have two gfx cards for twin video, or you need to use double output one
<uga|away> does the 7600 have a twin output?
<WoahWoah> Just uninstalled them anthronaut
<WoahWoah> Would you recommend any programs?
<genii> uga|away: I have a twin-head DVI (Nvidia 7600 GT) I diabled my onboard for now
<uga> okay, that explains
<genii> *disabled
<uga> I believe the 8500 can do twin only through dvi+crt
<uga> not two through dvi
<WoahWoah> I'm quite new to this KUbuntu
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: programs to do what?
<genii> work, BRB
<uga> genii: cya
<WoahWoah> Network Tools anthronaut
<WoahWoah> By the way thanks for your help
<quixogre> WoahWoah: wireshark
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: network tools to do what exactly?
<PhinnFort> rrbiz: right click on the battery and click "restore"
<uga> WoahWoah: traceroute
<poison--> llo guys
* poison-- sends a brazilian hottie to genii
<WoahWoah> It seems I've downloaded one already (before)
<uga> poison--: that's not fair
<WoahWoah> I can use that on the shell can I not uga? :p
<uga> poison--: I want another one =(
<poison--> lol
<uga> WoahWoah: yup
* poison-- sends 2 hotties to uga
<poison--> uga rules :D
<uga> that's better =)
<genii> poison--: That and a coffee and I'm all set :)
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> sup buds?
<poison--> tomorrow im gonna quit windows for good here at work
<quixogre> WoahWoah: sudo apt-get wireshark ... its a GUI tool for monitoring/testing network traffic
<uga> genii: I'll make coffee when I finish... you're invited to come over... 3 is better than two ;)
<WoahWoah> Ok, I've located a file I downloaded, and when I go to open it nothing seems to happen
<WoahWoah> Ok
<poison--> setting up a machine running virtualbox so i can use the damn progries to make unatend windows cds
<rrbiz> klaptop isn't saving my performance profile, is there a .conf or something that i can make it stick ?
<thomas_> why won't this WORK! rename ../richmondhill/annex annex2
<quixogre> thomas_: what error you getting?
<thomas_> quixogre: none lol
<thomas_> but it doesn't show its changed
<quixogre> do ls. does annex2 show up?
<zyp1> I wonder, in the gutsy, is it dolphin or d3plhin? and what version, and is it udated?
<zyp1> updated
<uga> sh33tlphin ;)
<genii> uga: and how far again is that from toronto?
<thomas_> isn't this the proper sytax: rename file file1
<quixogre> thomas, yup
<uga> genii: how good are you at swimming straight in atlantic strength water forces?
<quixogre> or try mv file file1
<uga> zyp1: 0.9.2
<thomas_> I get no error and dir shows the same name
<genii> uga: Guess you'll have to keep the coffeepot warm for a while....
<zyp1> ok... thanks
<uga> genii: the hotties poison-- sent me will help keeping it warm ;)
<poison--> eheheh
<WoahWoah> Thanks for your help anthronaut
<genii> heh
<anthronaut> WoahWoah: you're welcome!
<quixogre> dangit, how do i subscribe to this brazilian hotties list???
<uga> anyway, lets keep on topic. Else tonight I'll have nightmares of apt-get installing brazillian hotties ;)
<poison--> lol
<ScorpKing> welcome poison-- :D
<poison--> heeeeeyyyyyyyyyy ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> how goes?
<poison--> toothache
<poison--> :(
<ScorpKing> ouch!
<poison--> apt-get installing brazillian hotties  <---- rox
<poison--> lmfao
<thomas_> "Bareword "example" not allowed while "strict subs" in use"
<ScorpKing> lol
<stdin> !ot | stdin is watching you
<ubotu> stdin is watching you: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<thomas_> whats that mean?
<uga> thomas_: that you can't talk about brazilian gals, unless konqueror crashes when displaying them and you got to report a problem
<poison--> means freddy is comin for u
<poison--> :D
<thomas_> what? no my problem: "Bareword "example" not allowed while "strict subs" in use"
<uga> uhm. That system tray application checking for updates... it only warns about security updates?
<uga> because it doesn't turn up most of the times here, when there are new packs
<genii> uga: I'm pretty sure it's criteria is set ti critical instead of all the updates
<uga> thomas_: I don't think the comment was targetted at you...
<quixogre> t?homas, what are you typing to get that message
<uga> genii: ah cheers
<Juacom99> hey quiox (Y)
<quixogre> thomas_:
<quixogre> hola juacom :)
<thomas_> rename example example2
<Juacom99> lol
<Juacom99> how is texas today??
<uga> thomas_: rename works with regular expressions, afaik
<thomas_> quixogre: huh?
<uga> thomas_: if you want to rename a file, you just "mv example example2"
<quixogre> thomas_: try mv example example1
<newsense07> whats the easiest way to share an internet connection ?
<newsense07> whats the easiest way to share an internet connection ?
<Juacom99> a lan
<Juacom99> with a router
<thomas_> quixogre: why doesn't rename work?
<quixogre> newsense07: a hub. 20 bucks at best buy
<newsense07> haha
<uga> newsense07: an adsl router with several rj45 connectors?
<newsense07> i got a switch and 2 network cards in this computer
<newsense07> im connected to a wireless network but dont have physical access and have a computer with no wifi card
<Juacom99> but switches don't shear an adsl dosn't it??
<quixogre> thomas_: renames a perl command. stick with mv
<uga> thomas_: "man rename"
<uga> will show you what it does
<newsense07> i understand networking but just dont know how to route incoming packets on eth0 to go through wifi0 connected to a wireless router
<newsense07> never had to do it in linux
<thomas_> quixogre: ty
<uga> thomas_: it takes multiple files and renames them replacing certain content in their name. The replacement is defined by a perl regular expression
<uga> not the easiest command to use ;)
<ScorpKing> if i do sudo cp -rp ../../home/* /mnt/mylaptop/ (nfs dir) i get "cp: cannot create directory `/mnt/mylaptop/ecc': Permission denied" :( what's wrong? can't root copy to nfs?
<stdin> newsense07: use firestarter, it has a GUI to do that
<newsense07> stdin: thank you very ,much
<quixogre> ScorpKing: think nfs has its own ownership/permissions
<uga> heh, it should
<ScorpKing> huh? ls -l /mnt/mylaptop/ and i own the files.
<uga> else it'd be a real nice vulnerability ;)
<ScorpKing> so what now?
<uga> ScorpKing: does the remote nfs server allow write access?
<quixogre> otherwise any jacka$$ with a laptop could plugin to the network with a laptop running redhat, and pwn all the nfs drives
<ScorpKing> to me yea
<uga> uhm
<bradley> Quick question in the lull, Does anyone have an nvidia 8500gt with hd (hdmi) output (not DVI) working?
<ScorpKing> it only allow acces to my ip
<uga> bradley: sorry, vga output here
<quixogre> ScorpKing: how are you authenticating with the remote nfs server?
<ScorpKing> uhm, /mnt/hdb1/data 172.19.1.1(rw,sync) that's in the exports file
<ScorpKing> and all the files on there being owned by uid 1000
<quixogre> ScorpKing: not sure of the exact syntax, but you need to set read/write/execute permissions in there too
<ScorpKing> i have all those
<ScorpKing> it only fails when i use sudo
<uga> oh
<quixogre> ahhh okay. yeah. roots power is only on the machine your physically on
<quixogre> root doesnt have root priviledges on an NFS drive
<quixogre> for security purposes
<uga> ScorpKing: "If I were to hazard a guess I'd say it's more to do with your nfs than sudo. Most NFS servers disallow root to write them"
<uga> from sudo users forum
<uga> http://www.gratisoft.us/pipermail/sudo-users/2005-December/002695.html
<ScorpKing> how do i enable or fix that.
<ScorpKing> looking...
<quixogre> hehe not real sure you SHOULD fix that....
<ScorpKing> it's only me on the box. :) backups
<uga> ScorpKing: http://www.gratisoft.us/pipermail/sudo-users/2005-December/002697.html
<uga> that's what could be a solution, pointed out as answer
<poison--> so sweet using flashfxp with wine
<poison--> weeeeeeee
<quixogre> ScorpKing: meh. it sounds like a gaping security issue to me....
<Daisuke_Ido> poison--: i fail to see how wine is sweet under any circumstances, but hey, whatever trips your trigger
<ScorpKing> thanks guys. yeah, i don't need security here. my biggest worry is someone breaking in and stealing it.
<uga> poison--: lemme know if you make wine work under x64
<poison--> <Daisuke_Ido, eva tried to use FlashFXP with Linux?
<poison--> i need to use it all day long
<poison--> so.. before i install virtualbox, im usin wine
<poison--> and its sweet dat i can actually use any win appz running kubuntu
<quixogre> im trying to set up a virtual machine on my linux drive, using my xp partition for the data/etc...any recommendation on what to use/where to start? someone mentioned VMware, but cant figure out how to apt-get it
<quixogre> !vmware |me
<ubotu> me: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Daisuke_Ido> "that"
<Daisuke_Ido> "apps"
<Daisuke_Ido> oi
* Daisuke_Ido grumbles
<jrattner> what package do i need to be able to ./configure
<stdin> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<uga> quixogre: vmware isn't free. You need to go to vmware site, register and download. Anyway, you can install VirtualBox, which is completely free
<uga> quixogre: register, download, and pay to run, I meant to say ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> vmware server is free (as in beer)
<uga> yeah, but limited
<Daisuke_Ido> but nice FUD
<uga> what fud
<Daisuke_Ido> virtualbox kicks its butt in every way :)
<quixogre> uga: thanks for the tip. where can i find info on virtualbox?
<Daisuke_Ido> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Daisuke_Ido> uga: "pay to run"
<Daisuke_Ido> server is *free*
<Daisuke_Ido> as in free
<Daisuke_Ido> no cost
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: as I said. VMware server is limited
<uga> VMWare workstation, what everyone wants, isn't free
<Daisuke_Ido> but you don't *have* to pay to use it, you're implying it's necessary
<ScorpKing> uga and quixogre: is it possible to pipe sudo cp -rp /home/* - to - cp as myself to nfs?
<Daisuke_Ido> workstation, yes
<poison--> <quixogre, virtualbox is actually easy to use
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: I don't consider vmware player an dvmware server inside the "vmware" definition
<uga> at least not in the general use for those apps from linux users
<uga> just that. you understood. He did too
<uga> no fud
* ScorpKing bi!&^slaps virtualbox...
<poison--> im running xp with virtualbox on my other kubuntu machine
<poison--> quite fast too
<poison--> lol@ScorpKing
<Daisuke_Ido> vmware isn't vmware, i like that logic
<Daisuke_Ido> but now i drop it
<poison--> man i need beer and food
<poison--> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<poison--> :D
* ScorpKing toss poison-- a beer...
<jrattner> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrattner> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<poison--> woot
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: not sure how much you get paid to support vmware, but seriously, if you can do _for free_ what you can do for free with Virtual Box (which kicks its butt as you said), you're a damn nice sysadmin,a nd I really got to congratulate you
* poison-- waves
<Ben_Cs> hello
<poison--> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Ben_Cs> copying files through local network from my WinXP PC to my xubuntu pc goes fine. but the other way around is as slow as downloading files from Internet. WTF?!!!
<Ben_Cs> *kubuntu
<poison--> use ftp.. faster
<poison--> i know i do
<poison--> seems the port as issues with win
<Ben_Cs> but smb should be ok, so y is it slower then WinXP to WinXP transfer?
<poison--> gFTP, run a win ftp server and youre done
<poison--> change ports ans try
<poison--> and*
<uga> uh? who needs gFTP
<uga> konquero can do ftp just fine
<poison--> i do :D
<poison--> and i luv it
<uga> uhm okay, to each their own
<uga> I prefer the swiss army knives
<poison--> eheheh
<uga> all in one app
<Daisuke_Ido> uga: devil's advocate :)
<poison--> dont use konq much
<poison--> too much time to load
<Daisuke_Ido> i use vbox on my laptop religiously for schoolwork
<stdin> konqueror is preloaded in kde...
<uga> poison--: konquis usually preloaded
<poison--> i quite school sumtin like 30 years ago :D
<Daisuke_Ido> because vmware couldn't do it :)
<poison--> uga, u forgot i use vmware with this machine
<poison--> everitin is slow
<uga> poison--: so use vbox? :P
<poison--> tomorrow will change it
<poison--> eheheh
<poison--> if i could import with virtualbox from vmware, sure
<poison--> i would
<uga> no well, I was kidding with that. But there's one thing that I like a lot about vbox. It's easy, much easier to get their modules working
<Daisuke_Ido> uh
<uga> poison--: you can
<poison--> yes, it way easy
<Daisuke_Ido> it can use vmware format images
<poison--> i can!??!?!
<poison--> wtf
<uga> yup
<poison--> sweet
<ScorpKing> poison--: i did. :D
<poison--> ScorpKing, youre from outofspace
<poison--> :D
<ScorpKing> hmmm, maybe. :)
<poison--> ehehehhe
<poison--> gonna do sum testin here
<stdin> isn't it outer space, out of space is an error when your partition is full :)
<uga> poison--: it's obvious. Check his plate number: UBUNEOUS GALXY 01256YF
<uga> his passport is false though, it claims he lives in KDEcity
<poison--> ahahahahahah
* ScorpKing got 40Gig more space today...
<poison--> KDEcity rox
<uga> well, kdetown exists ;)
<poison--> gonna receive my new 400GBs tomorrow
<underdog5004> awesome
<ScorpKing> poison--: i don't like you any more. :(
<poison--> my playKDEstation
<poison--> :D
<ScorpKing> lol
<uga> guys, what do you do with diskspace
<ScorpKing> i'm on 12GB now. ew...
<uga> it's hard to install lots of crap and reach 30GB installs from kubuntu
<poison--> well, running a sys at home with 800GBs space :D
<poison--> and have 25GBs free
<uga> why on earth would I need a 400GB drive ;)
<quixogre> stuff it with pr0n mostly...
<stdin> uga: you brag about it, that's it's primary purpose
<poison--> well, i store alot of movies and mp3s
<ScorpKing> my 320GB server is full. :(
<uga> stdin: lol
<ScorpKing> no music or movies
<poison--> and no, i dont have any pr0n
<ScorpKing> lol
<poison--> :D
<poison--> DIvx runs quite lovely under kubuntu too
<poison--> so i made a huge collection
<poison--> uga, u know any ftp client besides mc that can actually use SSL for transfers?
<uga> poison--: doesn't konqueror do so?
<Webbmaster> !adept-fix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Webbmaster> !adept fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<uga> poison--: you can use fish:// otherwise (through ssh)
<Webbmaster> ubotu: thankyou
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Webbmaster> of course
<uga> poison--: I believe konqueror should be able to sftp://
<slackern> uga: http://filezilla-project.org/client_features.php that one supports just about everything also
<poison--> humm
<poison--> neva tried filezzila
<uga> poison--: you don't need to install 10 apps to do what an app that you already got installed can do ;)
<poison--> i used igo, but it crashes averytime it trys to list a ftp
<poison--> uga, is konqie yer luver?
<poison--> :D
<slackern> filezilla is nice but it might not be in 7.04 repos yet
<uga> poison--: I'm konqui's hidden lover
<poison--> ahahahah
<poison--> i bet
<uga> I don't really know why you'd waste so many memory and disk resources, when a single running app can do all your tasks
<uga> remember the konsole test vs the "xterm" rocks guys?
<uga> xterm guys would brag about their lower memory and resource usage...
<poison--> oh well, till i get used to kubuntu, need to try everitin
<uga> but after opening tons of terminals... and having xterms not sharing any resources...
<uga> and using a single konsole for tons of different terminals...
<uga> poison--: all apps you mention are out of (k)ubuntu (k)ontext though ;)
<poison--> yeap
<uga> you're getting used to more... uhm.. (g)ubuntu
<poison--> lmao
<uga> I gotta get used to cycling... and you enter your porsche and run the keys
<poison--> ehehheh
<poison--> i will
<poison--> k guys, time to go home
<poison--> cya tomorrow
<poison--> *gone*
<ScorpKing> c ya
<uga> gnight poison--. Have nice g nightmares ;)
<ScorpKing> poison--: go now. :P
<poison--> i have a brazilian hottie at home
<poison--> no nightmares at all
<ScorpKing> lol
* poison-- *greens*
<uga> those heat up cpus a lot... be warned
<poison--> *gone*
<stdin> poison--: you can stop that now
<uga> heh, I wonder if freenode got filtering utilities
<uga> like if you mention certain keywords, it'll print [beep]  instead
<ScorpKing> uga: i decided to use scp to backup. it's working. :D
<intelikey> uga no.  but the ops will kick you out of the channel for it.
<stdin> no it doesn't, wouldn't be very "free" would it
<uga> intelikey: I know,  no need to warn me. But would be nice if it allowed per channel adjusting those
<uga> stdin: well, channel maintenance tools
<uga> per channel set by the ops
<stdin> no, because that would be insane to implement
<Daisuke_Ido> uga: like beeping out whenever someone says windows?
<LjL> ...what?
<stdin> and a huge resource hog
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: not really that tough
<uga> Daisuke_Ido: no, rather things like "hottie"
<uga> stdin: that's true
<sainzeo> would anyone know why i'm unable to create a conversation with the groupwise plugin in Kopete - it gives me an error saying the chat cannot be created with error # 53560 - any suggestions?
<stdin> sainzeo: no, but maybe people in #kopete know
<sainzeo> stdin: thanks, i'll check it out
<quixogre> back. miss anything exciting?
<Russel> hiho
<Russel> where are enviroments like $KDEDIRS set?
<luca_> hi everyone
<stdin> Russel: in the startkde script I think
<luca_> my fn combo to modify luminosity in gutsy does not function anymore, someone has any ideas? :)
<quixogre> !hi | luca_
<ubotu> luca_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<stdin> luca_: you wouldn't happen to be using a tashiba would you?
<Russel> stdin: semse not so because they are used there
<luca_> nope Dell
<luca_> running Gutsy
<ozehka> uga: still there?
<luca_> the keys functioned until I upgraded
<stdin> luca_: check in #ubuntu+1
<luca_> only thing I have to complain about really, for the rest it shines :)
<uga> ozehka: yes
<luca_> stdin thanks
<sainzeo> stdin: it doesn't appear there is anyone in #kopete
<uga> ozehka: you run into trouble with the nvidia driver?
<uga> again?
<stdin> sainzeo: #kde is your next best bet then
<intelikey> or ##linux
<ozehka> uga: nope, not by now, I've been afk
<uga> intelikey: too general =)
<sainzeo> stdin: thanks again
<uga> ozehka: ah, nice
<stdin> Russel: $KDEDIRS is a KDE4 var, you have to set it manually afaik
<quixogre> sainzeo: thought you figured out it was a known issue with kopete?
<ozehka> uga: what did i do with rmmod nvidia?
<uga> ozehka: you removed the loaded nvidia kernel module
<sainzeo> quixogre: yeah, i'm just hoping there is someone who knows of a fix
<sainzeo> quixogre: sorry to keep bothering you with it :(
<ozehka> err.. so i'm running with what now?
<Russel> i just saw it in compiling ktorrent because it says i install it somewhere else than default /usr
<uga> ozehka: there's one package you have possibly installed. linux-restricted-modules. If you have, that includes its own nvidia driver
<ozehka> lrm or nvidia binary?
<quixogre> sainzeo: hehe not bothering me....good luck finding a workaround
<uga> ozehka: it loads before the Nvidia-....run one you installed
<Russel> is it set on your system?
<sainzeo> quixogre: thanks dude
<ozehka> hmm, and we wanted to test if the lrm-nvidia was corrupt?
<uga> ozehka: so rmmod removed it, and after reloading Xorg, it'll have loaded the one Nvidia provided
<uga> ozehka: it's older, and didn't work for me either
<stdin> Russel: no.  are you sure you're not compiling the KDE4 version of ktorrent ?
<uga> that's why I suggested you tested that
<Russel> afaik there is no kde4 version
<ozehka> ah, i see
<Russel> and it compiled fine with kde3-dev :)
<Russel> ok perhaps it is then not needed
<uga> ozehka: if after all, you don't have any problems, then you just remove the package linux-restricted modules (it'll ask you to remove some linux general something too)
<uga> and everything should run smooth
<ozehka> err...
<Russel> i just ask because my system is a bit broken :)
<_2> broken ?
<uga> ozehka: ie, if you run nvidia modules, it's best to run nvidia's installer and their latest package
<ozehka> wouldn't it delete all the other modules too?
<ozehka> which would be bad?
<Russel> yes
<uga> ozehka: no, just make sure it won't remove linux-image and the likes
<uga> it won't remove them
<uga> didn't here
<Russel> i installed a slim system and installed later kubuntu-desktop but some things are not here and i had some problems with user setup
<Russel> but it works :)
<ozehka> how? apt-get delete linux-restricted-modules
<quixogre> russel apt-get
<uga> ozehka: apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules
<Russel> quixogre: ?
<_2> ozehka s/delete/remove/
<ozehka> er.. yes, and how to deselect the other "important" stuff?
<uga> tell me what it lists =)
<uga> nothing should be important
<_2> ozehka other important stuff ?
<uga> ie, nothing should depend on proprietary drivers in kubuntu
<ozehka> i have no idea
<uga> _2: linux modules etc
<ozehka> i thought lrm was one of the important packages
<uga> ozehka: it'll be showing you what it will remove
<uga> it'll show a list before you say "Y"
<ozehka> okay, lemme try
<uga> ozehka: dpkg -L linux-restricted-modules will show you what it installs
* _2 runs  apt-get remove linux-restricted*  to see if anything comes up
<uga> I don't think there's much more than nvidia stuff
<uga> _2: I believe there was a metapackage like linux-foo-general, or so
<ozehka> eh?
<ozehka> it could not find the package linux-restrichted-modules
<Russel> thank you i am leaving now
<_2> uga linux-restricted-modules-common
<ozehka> ah, append the kernel?
<ozehka> common, ok
<uga> ozehka: you can use adept too, it helps searching
<uga> linux-restricted-modules - Generic Linux restricted modules.
<uga> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-generic
<uga> there's both
<ozehka> it wants to remove: lrm-2.6.17-12-generic/lrm-2.6.20-16-generic/common/generic/nvidia-glx
* _2 just play a wild card on it.     apt-get remove linux-restricted*
<uga> ozehka: it's fine
<ozehka> okay...
<uga> ozehka: one thing... have you got  the nvidia installer in hand?
<jords> Just trying to upgrade my feisty to gutsy, and update-manager is giving me this error message: Failed to fetch http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.bz2 MD5Sum mismatch
<quixogre> _2: too much typing. just apt-get remove *
<stdin> !gutsy | jords
<ubotu> jords: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<uga> ozehka: the nvidia installer might have overwritten some glx libraries. You may need to reinstall the nvidia binary again
<ozehka> uga: no i haven't
<_2> quixogre heh
<uga> ozehka: ieh, kubuntu installed some. nvidia overwrote them. When uninstalling, kubuntu may remove nvidia ones
<_2> quixogre \* maybe
<uga> ozehka: I suggest you download the driver and reinstall
<ozehka> okay, thanks
<uga> ie, kdm stop, install it again, and kdm start
<uga> ubotu: can you explain the reason for such weird names??
<_2> quixogre apt-get remove '.*' would actually work.
<uga> ie, ....
<uga> !names
<ubotu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<quixogre> hehe
<uga> oh, heh, clever bot, clever bot =)
* uga pats ubotu's head
<zeroziat> Hey there people.
<quixogre> !hi | zeroziat
<ubotu> zeroziat: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<zeroziat> Hey...
<quixogre> shouldnt ubotu's name be kubotu?
<_2> so ubuntu ww, hh, bb, dd, ee, ff, and soon to be gg; are all the ubuntu releases   :)
<zeroziat> Uh, I have a little problem, it's the wireless. =/
<quixogre> how much ya wanna bet zesty zebras one of the releases?
<zeroziat> Say, it works in Windows XP but not in Kubuntu.
<ozehka> so would i reinstall nvidia-glx back again?
<quixogre> zero what kind of wireless card you have?
<_2> !wifi | zeroziat been here
<ubotu> zeroziat been here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quixogre> zeroziat:  what kind of wireless card you have?
<zeroziat> I have one from Belkin.
<zeroziat>                https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quixogre> zeroziat: havent dealt much with belkins...try the wifidocs. if that doesnt help, come bug me
<zeroziat> quixogre: Okay.
<zeroziat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ScorpKing> how can i pipe dd if=/dev/hdc of=cd.iso | scp user@host:/directory ? is that even possible?
<quixogre> hehe ScorpKing still trying to figure out the backups thing?
<ScorpKing> yes. lol
<ScorpKing> i'm using scp to copy my home dir but need to dd the main partition.
<quixogre> not familiar with DD. whats it do?
<quixogre> errr dd
<teggen> Nabend. Ich htte eine kurze Frage zur Anzeige der Mac Adresse unter Linux/Kubuntu. Hat jemand kurz Zeit?
<ScorpKing> it's like ghost
<ScorpKing> makes a image of a cd or hd. very handy
<quixogre> teggen sprechen zie deutsch?
<ScorpKing> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<teggen> ah ok danke | thanks
<quixogre> damn. scorp beat me to it
<ScorpKing> :D
<quixogre> scorp, why not run them on seperate lines? you dont really need to pipe it do you? just writ a small script, and trigger it in cron
<ScorpKing> ugh, scripts. :( i don't have enough space. it needs to go over the network as it's being copied.
#kubuntu 2007-09-28
<ScorpKing> maybe i must try #ubuntu as well.
<quixogre> ScorpKing: i.e. dd -if=/dev/sda999 -of=/hd.iso \ scp user@host /hd.iso /directory/hd<date>.iso
<quixogre> ScorpKing: lol its two lines. if it takes up 1kb ya wrote it wrong
<Daisuke_Laptop> large cluster size?
<peter__> kann mir einer helfen?
<quixogre> Daisuke_Laptop: huh?
<ScorpKing> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<quixogre> !de | peter__
<ubotu> peter__: please see above
<quixogre> dammit.
<Daisuke_Laptop> quixogre: iunno, just throwing stuff out there
<ScorpKing> quixogre: so how do i run 2 lines in one command?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ScorpKing: &&
<Daisuke_Laptop> first && second
<uga> ScorpKing: or foo; bar
<Daisuke_Laptop> that works well too
<peter__> thx
<Daisuke_Laptop> ./configure && make && sudo make install
<uga> the difference being that && will run them simultaneously
<quixogre> ScorpKing: hehe several ways. me personally, i'd write a shell script. just make two lines in a flat text file.
<Daisuke_Laptop> simultaneously?
<uga> Daisuke_Laptop: afaik && run them in parallel, so better use ; ?
* ScorpKing is thinking...
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's been the norm, and if it's the recommended way, i dunno if it does parallel
<uga> if it does parallel, it can't be the norm
<uga> maybe I'm confused... && will check for prev command stderring 0?
<quixogre> then, once i had the shell script, i'd kick it off in cron.d make sure that the username is trusted between the two hosts, so no need to enter password
<Daisuke_Laptop> uga: that's what i found
<Daisuke_Laptop> http://www.hypexr.org/bash_tutorial.php#multiple
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it errors out it won't continue
<uga> thanks, I was looking for something like that
<Daisuke_Laptop> whereas ; will
<sainzeo> quixogre: would you think that the problem with groupwise/kopete deals with the ssl certificate?
<uga> yeah, so how was it to run them in parallel...
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm still learning :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> err...  & ?
<uga> Daisuke_Laptop: I'm still forgetting ;)
<uga> I knew all these before :P
<sainzeo> quixogre: or would that prevent it from even connecting to the server if that was the case?
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's for backgrounding a task...
<uga> Daisuke_Laptop: that works for a single line forking
<quixogre> sainz no clue the fact that you can join one, but not create one is perplexing.
<uga> but not sure if it can do for multi commands in a single line
<sainzeo> quixogre: yeah...hmm
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah, i think you're right
<intelikey> shell command seperators.     ; & || &&      a ; b   a runs then b runs   a & b   a starts and runs in the background and b runs   a || b   b runs only if a returns exit code -gt 0    a && b    bruns only is a returns exitcode -lt 1
<uga> intelikey: cheers
<Daisuke_Laptop> !search bashish
<ubotu> Found:
<Daisuke_Laptop> !info bashish
<ubotu> Package bashish does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Daisuke_Laptop> :(
<uga> #!/bin/bash
<uga> you think it'll parse? =)
<intelikey> uga and comands can be grouped   { a & b ; c || d ; } && { e && f || g ; }
<uga> intelikey: nice, although I rarely do scripting, now
<ScorpKing> for those who don't know. i need to backup my laptop hda1 so there won't be space to store the img before it get's copied to my server. will boot from live cd when doing that..
<quixogre> okies all. time for me to go tutor vb programmers *shudders*
<ScorpKing> quixogre: good luck
<quixogre> its visual basic...i dotn need luck, i need better karma
<uga> quixogre: vb6? or vb.net
<quixogre> .net programming for dummies
<uga> lol, okay
<uga> at least it's more sane than vb6 ;)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i miss VB 1
<Daisuke_Laptop> not much, but kinda, some days, a little
<quixogre> hehe laters
<yintelike> or any such util  doesn't have to be tar,  and doesn't need to be from a live cd
<yintelike> ooops reposting    cause i don't think it got through.     ScorpKing why not just use tar over ssh ?     \   tar -c /dev/hda1 | ssh root@addr tee file.tar >/dev/null
<yintelike> could use cat or dd  for the input method   could also use dd for the output methood also.
<yintelike> also
<Alexander_> hi all
<Alexander_>  i need some help here
<Alexander_> any one
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> the lcars terminal is kinda neat
<Daisuke_Laptop> geeky, but neat
<_2> "all things geeky and troll"
<Alexander_> i have dell inspiron 640m laptop ...and i try install kubuntu on it
<_2> or was that ...great and small  ?
<Alexander_> but there is error
<flaccid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<flaccid> what is the error..
<Alexander_> i dont know
<Alexander_> it is slow in start
<Alexander_> and there is some error maseg
<flaccid> that could be normal depending how slow it is and what you regard as slow
<Alexander_> no i try it on desktop
<Alexander_> its so slow
<_2> and how ubuntu'ish your configs are.
<Alexander_> the same thing in ubuntu
<Alexander_> it ask me to change some files name
<flaccid> what is slow? i guess we can't figure out why its slow without a clue
<flaccid> what file and what exactly asked you?
<Alexander_> it stop a litle minute and after that it ask me change names
<Alexander_> video files
<Alexander_> some of them have a long name
<flaccid> but what is asking you, exactly, you dont know?
<Alexander_> something like rename file ....
* _2 ponders,,  a litle minute ?   as opposed to a big minute ???
<flaccid> well you can have invalid, too long filenames particularly with fat fs but yeah, im afraid with this info there is no way to work out the cause of your problem
<Alexander_> most of linux distr give me problems with that laptop
<Alexander_> but its work good on desktop
<_2> Alexander_ maybe if english is not your native,  you can ask in a language specific channel ?      that "might" help.
<Alexander_> i try that but no body there
<_2> ok.
<Alexander_> sorry about my bad english
* _2 wasn't complaining,  just noticed that it seemed hard for Alexander_ to communicate the specifics of his issue.
<Alexander_> i try linux kubuntu in virtual pc it work good
<flaccid> ok then. i would checking top to see if cpu/memory is being chewed
<Alexander_> thanks man
<Alexander_> i have windows xp too in my laptop
<Alexander_> its sucks
<dsmith> question: user wrote to me to say that they can no longer delete files/folders. Seems somehow they have a permissions isue?
<dsmith> seems that there is a bug flaoting around
<_2> dsmith sounds like they issued    sudo konqueror   at some point
<dsmith> hows that?
<stdin> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Alexander_> most of that files is 3gp
<_2> dsmith yeah that bug is the "ubuntu policy on security"   i.e. root jr.
<_2> dsmith at any rate.  the simple solution is to "own your home"
<Daisuke_Laptop> _2: if you don't like it, don't use it, but it's extremely useful.
<dsmith> ok, so what would be my course of action then be?
<_2> dsmith i.e.     sudo chown `whoami` -R $HOME
<dsmith> hmmm ok
<dsmith> i'll try that tomorrow
<dsmith> IM like wtf, how can that happen
<dsmith> *sratch* the head
<darlok> So will Kubuntu Gutsy have Compiz installed/enabled by default?   Basically, will the KDE edition of Gutsy be up to the same level as far as polish and features go for the Gnome release?
<dsmith> fairly new install as well
<Alexander_> can i install gnome in kubuntu ?
<_2> ^> then remembers running sudo "gui app"  and smacks forehead with palm of hand....
<emilsedgh> Alexander_: sure you can
<_2> Alexander_ you have our permission to do so    yes.
<Alexander_> how?
<dsmith> lol
<_2> Alexander_   sudo apt-get install gnome
<ardchoille> darlok: I sure hope not.. if it's enabled by default, that's one of the first things I'll rip out. compiz/beryl is garbage.
<_2> Alexander_   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop    if you want the ubuntu defaults
<Alexander_> thanks man
<dsmith> Alexander_: if you like you could run a virtual image as well
<darlok> ardchoille: Okay, well I know it is with Ubuntu.... wondering if Kubuntu is going to include a lot of new features?  Or basically just ride on the tail of Ubuntu as it seems to have been doing.
<ardchoille> Alexander_: No, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<_2> i'm with ardchoille  on that darlok
<darlok> ardchoille: I love KDE, but Ubuntu has always seemed more secure and innovative to me...
<dsmith> I consider ubuntu (gnome) to be more a work type enviroment
<ardchoille> darlok: Yeah, I love it too. But I hear that compiz will NOT be enabled by default :)
<quixogre> darlok: innovative? gnome? hehe gnomes simplistic
<_2> i'm not with ardchoille on insisting that others install ubuntu specific meta packages
<ardchoille> _2: :)
<darlok> quixogre: I didn't say gnome... I said Ubuntu.
<darlok> quixogre: For example... the new printer system, the new X config gui, etc...
<quixogre> ubuntu is basically just a debian offshoot. without gnome or kde, its commandline. yer comparing apples and oranges
<abraham> hello, hola
<darlok> ....Kubuntu never seems to get new features such as those.
<newsense07> anyone know of a small easy to configure http proxy server ?
<quixogre> kubuntu is nothing more than ubuntu with kde packaged
<_2> quixogre ????   "without gnome or kde, its commandline."   what do you mean ?
<darlok> quixogre: Okay, I didn't realize this was going to turn into an argument of symantics and definitions....
<darlok> quixogre: You're more elite than I am.  Congrats.  Now, does anyone have any kind of serious answer for me at all? lol
<_2> darlok i though you got your answer,  three times.   no it won't be default in the next release.      or did you ask something else ?
<quixogre> darlok:  sorry, i came in in the middle of the conversation wasnt trying to berate or belittle you
<darlok> _2: Oh, no... compiz was just one example.  I also asked about added features in Kubuntu.  For some reason Kubuntu seems to lag far behind Ubuntu in terms of innovation with each release.
<CPrompt^> i know this has been covered a million times, but can someone help me mount windows hard drive?
<CPrompt^> i can post my fstab if needed...probably do :)
<quixogre> CPrompt^: mount  /dev/sda(number of windows partition) /mnt/sda#
<_2> darlok yes kubuntu does lag about one release.    have you compaired the two channels ?    #kubuntu  360 users    #ubuntu 947 users     thus i'd say it gnome has more support form our disrto....
<darlok> _2: Yeah, I know that... was just curious.  Is there any place on the web that lists the added features of Kubuntu?
<darlok> ...for Gutsy, I mean.
<quixogre> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<_2> thus you can expect the developement to focus where the people are.
<_2> darlok i think the   ubuntu.com site has a page
<nine01a> Sucks because I just switched to KDE from Gnome and I like it a lot better =(
<stdin> #ubuntu actually has 1080 users...
<CPrompt^> quixogre : "You do not have enough permissions to read"
<_2> stdin give it a minute and it will change  :)
<darlok> _2: But the Ubuntu page lists features for Ubuntu... not Kubuntu.  And they rarely have the same added features.
<stdin> _2: already has 1082 :p
<quixogre> CPrompt^: sorry, try adding sudo to the beginning of the command
<_2> darlok i still think that there is a page.   stdin can probably tell you where.
<CPrompt^> quixogre : i did that anyway.
<CPrompt^> quixogre : it mounted to the directory but i can't access it
<CPrompt^> it gives me that error
<quixogre> still saying not enough permissions?
<stdin> CPrompt^: the generall fstab line is  "/dev/sda1  /media/windows  ntfs  defaults,umask=0000 0 0"
<quixogre> try cd /mnt/sda#
<avt3kk> hello?
<_2> yuch   read write for all with the standard ntfs driver  !
<_2> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<avt3kk> sorry im late guys we got caught in a jam
<quixogre> !hi | avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<newsense07> anyone know of a small easy to configure http proxy server ?
<stdin> darlok: the reason the ubuntu page lists ubuntu features it because it's the ubuntu page,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu has some info on Kubuntu for Gutsy
<avt3kk> anyways im ready to install ubuntu ultimate that when I rstart goes to kubuntu and doesnt start lol :)
<avt3kk> hi
<avt3kk> so im going to just use the whole hd ok?
<avt3kk> hard drive
<quixogre> avt3kk: you dont want to dual boot?
* Daisuke_Laptop plays Queen's "Another One Bites the Dust"
<stdin> avt3kk: "ubuntu ultimate"?
<avt3kk> I can bring back my drive clone it has a dualboot already setup then just fixboot fixmbr from 2000 pro repair console
<avt3kk> and delete ubuntu
<darlok> stdin: That's what I was looking for... thank you.
<quixogre> avt3kk: kubuntu comes with grub, which will allow you to boot multiple OSes
<avt3kk> ubuntu ultimate has it all but it automaticly updates and all that good stuff it reboots to kubuntu
<avt3kk> ubuntu ultimate I want to figure out how to get to work
<avt3kk> someone yesterday said
<quixogre> i've never heard of ubuntu ultimate....
<avt3kk> I have notepad saved
<avt3kk> I will pastebin :)
<avt3kk> brb
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm curious
<Daisuke_Laptop> is MS rebranding vista?
<avt3kk> screenshots its a huge page man soo
<avt3kk> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/screenshots.html
<avt3kk> ima pastebin
<Daisuke_Laptop> This is basically Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and others combinded, along with additional software integraded
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1) i don't trust it because they can't spell, and 2) there's nothing there you can't get from the repos
<stdin> this "Ultimate" edition is not official and possibly illegal to download/use in some places
<stdin> and If you have issues with stock K/Uubuntu, this will almost certainly not fix it
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: that's a given, since it probably includes all of the non-free codecs by default
<stdin> s/Uubuntu/Ubuntu/
<PSPJunkie> Hey, has anyone been able to get wifi working with kubuntu on a mac?
<Daisuke_Laptop> and i do NOT like their installation methods :\
<Daisuke_Laptop> sudo apt-get install -y --allow-unauthenticated scourge
<Daisuke_Laptop> perhaps a new factoid is in order...
<quixogre> !wifi | PSPJunkie
<ubotu> PSPJunkie: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* newsense07 is looking for a small easy to configure proxy server, with a gui if possible
<avt3kk> Heres the pastebin of my problem of restarting ubuntu ultimate and it trying to start kubuntu and its not starting x11:     http://www.pastebin.org/3589
<PSPJunkie> Thanks qiuxogre
<NickPresta> Before I forget, how would I diagnose a Suspend/Hibernate problem in Feisty?
<NickPresta> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<avt3kk> I typed that out because printing in UU is so easy from the live dvd
<newsense07> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quixogre> avt3kk: hate to break it to ya bro, but ultimate is nothing more than preconfigured kubuntu...THATS why its booting kubuntu
<avt3kk> well man I want to get it working please
<avt3kk> I like UU man lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> don't use it.  it's pretty simple.  that's not going to help your problems, and there's nothing special about it.
<Daisuke_Laptop> it isn't supported here
<avt3kk> what???? :O
<avt3kk> damt
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not an official ubuntu release
<avt3kk> not in ubuntu either
<avt3kk> son of a ..
<Daisuke_Laptop> you mean you've already asked this in #ubuntu?
<avt3kk> yeees
<wers> I want to have a nice, clean install of gutsy when it is released.. If I install Gutsy Beta now and just upgrade and upgrade it until the final gutsy is out, will that gutsy be a clean install?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ...
<avt3kk> I need help from someone aaaaaaa
<avt3kk> send me somewere pls
<wers> ot would it still be better if I reformat with a final gutsy cd?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu.com
<Daisuke_Laptop> go download an official iso
<Daisuke_Laptop> then install what you need
<avt3kk> what happened to those helpful guys lastnight
<avt3kk> brb.-=\
<excitatory> avt3kk: beta testing :D
<avt3kk> ultimate is beta???
<avt3kk> well it sets up the printer
<avt3kk> everything installs itself practicly
<avt3kk> its so easy
<Daisuke_Laptop> ultimate is nothing, non-official, not recognized by the ubuntu team
<avt3kk> just a few clicks
<quixogre> avt if its so easy, why are you here?
<Daisuke_Laptop> probably includes automatix, too
<avt3kk> because my video card is radeon saphire x800 lol
<quixogre> automatix AND automatix bleeder
<avt3kk> and UU wont bootup
<avt3kk> it basicly trys to start kubuntu<<<
<newsense07> avt3kk: who cares ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah jesus
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ubuntu ultimate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu ultimate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Laptop> you should
<Daisuke_Laptop> avt3kk: so install an official version
<Daisuke_Laptop> as i've said already
<newsense07> avt3kk: why dont ya ask in *ubuntu-ultimate
<quixogre> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/
<newsense07> im sure their users are as great as their wonderful distro
<quixogre> list of all the apps it comes with...
* ScorpKing is back
<avt3kk> cant find it
<avt3kk> ty
<avt3kk>  :D
<ScorpKing> i have an idea for my backup problem.
<Daisuke_Laptop> they shouldn't even be using the ubuntu name for something that poorly put together
<avt3kk> Newsense07 thankyou so much :D
<quixogre> scorp does it involve duct tape?
<ScorpKing> if i sudo chmod o+r /dev/hda1 will i be able to dd to nfs as a normal user?
<ScorpKing> quixogre: it might. :D
<BluesKaj> avt3kk,
<BluesKaj> The latest fglrx driver supports Radeon 9500 and the X-series cards up to X1900.
<BluesKaj> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
* quixogre likes duct tape
<BluesKaj> oops
<ardchoille> The handyman's secret weapon
<avt3kk> blue thats for me?
<avt3kk> at the shop I have ducttape
<avt3kk> I use it for everything
<BluesKaj> yes avt3kk , ATI new experimental driver 8.41.7 , http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeonhdd.html
<avt3kk>  ;)
<ScorpKing> uga: did you give me the link to enable root write for nfs?
* ScorpKing has no memory...
<quixogre> ScorpKing: yup. was him
<BluesKaj> avt3kk,but one thing , don't choose your card choose the Radeon HD 2900 , it will work on your x800
<avt3kk> ook ty
<ScorpKing> quixogre: do you think my plan will work?
<quixogre> lol i take it the scp idea didnt work?
<ScorpKing> nope
<avt3kk> whats csp?
<ScorpKing> or psc for that matter. lol
<ardchoille> scp = secure copy
<avt3kk> o
<ScorpKing> avt3kk: it's ssh copy
<avt3kk> im kind of new so whats ssh
<ardchoille> !info ssh
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<avt3kk> ook ic now
<galathal1on> where do i find wastebin?
<ardchoille> galathal1on: You man !pastebin ?
<ardchoille> s/man/mean/
<galathal1on> no i mean like trashcan
<ardchoille> trash:/
<ardchoille> In konqueror ^^
* ScorpKing wonders if there are any clever people left here...
* quixogre wodners what a clever person is
<avt3kk> what does .run open with?
<avt3kk> wine
<stdin> avt3kk: .run is a shell script with an embedded tar file
<quixogre> Scor. you have to run dd as root right?pKing: so let me get this straight
<galathal1on> ardchoille: cant find it
<avt3kk> ya what do I do with it
<quixogre> ScorpKing: so let me get this straight.  you have to run dd as root right?
<ardchoille> galathal1on: Open konqueror and type this in the location bar:  trash:/
<stdin> avt3kk: run it like a shell script "sh filename.run"
<ScorpKing> quixogre: yes
<avt3kk> ook
<galathal1on> ardchoille: thnx :>
<ardchoille> :)
<ScorpKing> quixogre: the problem is that root can't copy to a nfs mount.
<quixogre> but root cant access the nfs drive to read/write right?
<ScorpKing> true
<quixogre> sorry, slow typer
<ScorpKing> lol
<ScorpKing> quixogre: install ktouch
<ardchoille> galathal1on: Also:   ~/.local/share/Trash
<quixogre> okay. how do you plan on kicking off the backup? crontab?
<ScorpKing> no
<Flare> Everyone:> can't get help here join #shstech
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<pauloidef> Quando converto o arquivo avi para o formato DVD o som fico com um ruido muito alto, alguem sabe me dizer o que eh
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<quixogre> !ES
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ScorpKing> quixogre: i want to boot from a cd and mount the nfs drive. then dd hda1 to it.
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: You only have 1 drive bay in that lappy?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> this 40gig has been smiling at me all day. :)
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Remind me to never buy that model
<ScorpKing> lol.
<Daisuke_Laptop> what model?
<whiskeytango> Im a rocket scientist, in the process of creating a dual boot with windows vista i formatted over windows vista.
<quixogre> dd hda1 to the cd? is the cd big enough?
<Daisuke_Laptop> whiskeytango: you'll thank yourself.
<ScorpKing> quixogre: dvd rom. no writer.
<quixogre> whiskeytango: good riddance to bad rubbish now just install kubuntu, and life will be grand
<ardchoille> whiskeytango: Congrats, you just made your system better :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i won't even limit him to kubuntu
<whiskeytango> How do i tell what version of ubuntu i have?  :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu and xubuntu work as well
<avt3kk> do I install the default options from after just saying yes to start the install process for ATI driver (radeon saphire x800 gto)
<avt3kk> sh ati-driver-installer-8.41.7-x86.x86_64.run
<whiskeytango> I am using the one off their website.
<Daisuke_Laptop> lsb_release -a
<Daisuke_Laptop> well you can't install it while x is running
<avt3kk> should I click default will I be able to choose hd 2900 later on or what?
<ardchoille> avt3kk: The ati drivers are in the repos
<whiskeytango> Ubuntu 7.04, that was easy enough
<Daisuke_Laptop> ardchoille: apparently the bleeding edge drivers are required in this instance
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: Ah, ok
<avt3kk> this is a live dvd
<Daisuke_Laptop> you wait huh what?
<ardchoille> avt3kk: You realise that all that work will be gone when you reboot, right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> are you still using ubuntu ultimate?
<avt3kk> sht
* Daisuke_Laptop shuns
<avt3kk> UU lol
<avt3kk>  :/
<avt3kk> trying to find a way man
<ScorpKing> quixogre: i think i'll just chmod /dev/hda1 so normal users can read it and then see what happens.
<Daisuke_Laptop> no help, sorry.  you're going to cause more problems than you solve with that pos
<avt3kk> so I should put my old dualboot back?
<quixogre> scorp hehe if it works...
<avt3kk> then download kubuntu in xp and burn the cd is there a dvd version of kubuntu??
<avt3kk> kubuntu dvd
<avt3kk> that has alot of stuff
<ScorpKing> quixogre: i'll ask it nicely :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> that would be a better solution than using an unofficial version of a good distro that requires you to use -y and --allow_unauthenticated as apt-get arguments :\
<ardchoille> avt3kk: There is a dvd version but the repos have the same stuff and a cd doesn't take as long to download
<Daisuke_Laptop> just get the cd, and install what you need afterward...
<BluesKaj> avt3kk, are you going to install kubuntu , then ?
<avt3kk> ya
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'll find we get a lot nicer then :)
<avt3kk> everyone says UU is a piece of cr@p
<BluesKaj> avt3kk, cool
<avt3kk> so in kubuntu setting up the printer if it has an ip is realy easy?
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh god yes
<avt3kk> how about flash java
<Daisuke_Laptop> it uses the same tools
<ardchoille> avt3kk: I've seen many people have probs with UU, I've never used it.. I've always just stuck with official kubuntu and never had probs
<Daisuke_Laptop> just an apt-get away :)
<whiskeytango> Hey, i just remembered what i loved about my putty emulator iat my old job, command prompts are fast as..well..command prompts.
<Daisuke_Laptop> putty is the one app i LIKE using in windows (but i just use it to ssh into my home box :D)
<avt3kk> well I got to put my drive clone back first
<avt3kk> acronis drive image
<avt3kk> only thing I trust that junk to do is drive imaging lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was a good idea
<avt3kk> drive cloning
<avt3kk> making a partition image with that its always corrupt
<whiskeytango> We had a default IBM emulator, but it was terrible so about three weeks after someone was hired they would ask how to get putty since all the other people used it
<avt3kk> ty Daisuke :D
<ardchoille> avt3kk: Get yourself a copy of http:sysresccd.org , it has partimage on it and that does drive cloning quite well.
<avt3kk> think i have that in my cd case
<BluesKaj> avt3kk, if you still intend to keep a windows partition , defrag before making and formatting the ext3
<avt3kk> I defraged xp pro before installing ubuntu
<BluesKaj> good
<avt3kk> I also used (drive image 2002) to image both xp and ubuntu lololol
<avt3kk> then you got to fix inode error
<avt3kk> after restoring the ubuntu image
<avt3kk> at least from (drive image 2002)
<whiskeytango> ok, well i have to reboot..
<avt3kk> its all graphical and realy easy
<avt3kk> I made a mini tut ubuntu uploaded in howto
<avt3kk> dont laugh at me just yet lol
<avt3kk> it sux I show ya
<avt3kk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<avt3kk>  :/ you can laugh now
<avt3kk> ok im going to hookup my other harddrive and boot acronis guys ok?
<avt3kk> guys
<quixogre> what is automatix?
<avt3kk> I dunno
<avt3kk> were does it say that?
<Dragnslcr> Your brain will thank you if you don't find the answer to that question
<quixogre> someone in school recommended it to me...want to find out why before i bother researching it further
<Murchadh> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<Dragnslcr> quixogre- probably because they hate you
<quixogre> Dragnslcr: lol
<avt3kk> automatix will break your system hahaha
<avt3kk> Quix good thing you asked in here
<quixogre> meh brokngs to futz withen systems are fun. if everything worked, i'd run out of thi
<Daisuke_Laptop> love that touchpad
<avt3kk> welp see you guys later
<Daisuke_Laptop> avt3kk: good luck, and hopefully you'll make it back here
<quixogre> meh brok systems are fun. if everything worked, i'd run out of things to futz with
<avt3kk> im putting my old dualboot back then downloading kubuntu
<avt3kk> of course Daisuke_Laptop lol :P
<quixogre> fscking touchpad.....
<quixogre> bbl. going into bios, and disabling that damn touchpad
<rootMoon> hi guys i am On pcLinux OS and  wanna switch to Kubuntu can u help me with aprtitions plz??
<rootMoon> hallo!
<quixogre> crap. didnt work.
<ardchoille> !partition | rootMoon
<ubotu> rootMoon: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tautoa> Hi
<Tautoa> What do you need help with, specifically?
<rootMoon> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1fo6.png
<rootMoon> here is the print screen of MY gparted Window .... and i Only need 10gb for Windows backup and thats it
<rootMoon> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1fo6.png
<Tautoa> ok, how can we help? :)
<rootMoon> how do i delete everything but the ntfs and install Kubuntu on the rest?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-70-231-252-93.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<Tautoa> You should be able to right-click the partitions from gparted and select 'remove partition' ?
<Tautoa> Although you would probably have to unmount it first.
<Tautoa> Do you have a Live CD?
<rootMoon> yeah
<rootMoon> I have Kubuntu and i have PClinuxOS
<rootMoon> U mean i have to delete them from Kubuntu live cd right?
<ardchoille> rootMoon: You can't manipulate partitions while they're mounted
<rootMoon> i dunno
<Tautoa> So, to delete the / partition, rootMoon would need to use a Live CD?
<Daisuke_Laptop> people are the same way...
* Daisuke_Laptop walks away, shamefaced
<Daisuke_Laptop> correct
<ardchoille> Tautoa: Yes
<rootMoon> I have to USE gparted and mannually delete them right?
<ardchoille> rootMoon: Yes, but they must be unmounted first
<ardchoille> You can't delete a partition that you are currently in
<Tautoa> So, boot to the Kubuntu Live CD, use gparted on the disc to remove all the unwanted partitions (making sure you have a copy of everything you want to keep), make some new partitions, and install Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> there is a gparted live cd which is very easy to use
<BluesKaj> brb
<winbond> check it out, when i execute a start script for firefox from the terminal ./firefox it starts quickly and its ready to go, but when i start it from a shortcut on the desktop, it starts but there is a busy icon bouncing for another 30 seconds, whats the problem?
<rootMoon> How do i make new paritions and what size they should be for 74gb hard drive where 10gb is used for windows backup?
<Tautoa> You can click on the unallocated space and select 'make partition'
<Tautoa> Sizes vary according to your preference, as do partitions, but the swap should be about 1.5 times the amount of RAM, 10-15GB should be comfortable for / (although I've used smaller before), and the rest for /home?
<rootMoon> whic h leaves me aboyt with 34gb for home?
<rootMoon> ???????
<truth> I'm looking for something to convert .avi to mpeg (or some format for dvd) - any recommendations?
<ardchoille> rootMoon: Wow, and my $HOME is about 18.2Mb
<Tautoa> Depends how much RAM you have, but I think it would leave you with about 45GB?
<rootMoon> I have 1gig and i make 2 gig swap
<BluesKaj> truth , tovid has both gui and cli versions
<slackern> rootMoon: yes
<BluesKaj> there's a #tovid support chat as well, right here on freenode
<Tautoa> 74Gb drive, with 10GB for backup, 15GB for /, 2GB for swap... leaves 47GB
<truth> thanks
<rickey> what is the best program to watch dvd movies on the computer with?
<rootMoon> VLC
<rootMoon> rickey:  VLC
<quixogre> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<rickey> ubotu i have many of those players ,but the dvd wont play
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<quixogre> does divx work on linux?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a dell latitude d620 laptop and I just followed the ubuntu guide to get wireless to work with ndis wrapper.. So far, so good. Im usinmg knetwork manager to manage wifi, but I cant connect to encrypted networks :( I give in the key and after a few seconds, it just asks me again for the key.. Anybody knows a fix?
<quixogre> phoenixz: using broadcom wireless card?
<rootMoon> How do i use gparted ON Kubuntu live cd to make 15gb for / 2gb for swap and 47 for /home ??
<phoenixz> quixogre, err, think so, let me check
<Jucato> rootMoon: there's QtParted on the Live CD
<Pitabred> DivX definitely works on Linux
<quixogre> Pitabred: thnks
<phoenixz> quixogre, yes, Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390
<Pitabred> brb
<phoenixz> quixogre, that is good? or bad?
<quixogre> phoenixz: neither. just a bit of a pain. are you using WPA for security?
<brainwrck> hi
<quixogre> !hi | brainwrck
<ubotu> brainwrck: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<brainwrck> I installed kubuntu to a person and that person is complaing that shitty f00.exe games don't run on linux and wants to change back to m$hit
<brainwrck> what can I do?
<stdin> wine ?
<stdin> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<phoenixz> quixogre, good question.. I got a large ASCAII key.. and now that I try to modprobe ndis wraper again, its not comming up either.. :( let me first fix that..
<quixogre> brainwrck: install windows for em. wine doesnt support directX well enough for most high end games
<quixogre> honestly, i keep xp on this pc exlusively for games
<brainwrck> stdin: by the way these aren't the kewl games for PC but whack free games, prolly spyware/virii/trojan/keylogger ridden type
<brainwrck> those that advertise FREE GAME DONWLOAD
<quixogre> brain, if they're java based games, they SHOULD work in firefox
<brainwrck> mm...
<quixogre> otherwise, wine will work
<quixogre> but gotta set em up right
<stdin> brainwrck: some should still work in wine, or you can just install VMWare/VirtualBox and install windows in that for the games
<ardchoille> I just typed "about:plugins" into konqueror's location bar and noticed that my konq web browser can handle window media. Where is it getting the codec/plugin for that? I don't have firefox installed
<stdin> brainwrck: and do what I do, say "You want windows? then install it yourself"
<brainwrck> may I should let the person go back to m$$ and get it wreck on her own in a heartbeat
<rootMoon> IS Linux MINT with codecs INStalled legal  IN USA ??????????
<stdin> rootMoon: nope
<rootMoon> stdin:  it is illigal ?
<brainwrck> I mean somepople bring some computers LITERALLY bent outta shape... then they complain about linux
<brainwrck> o_O
<brainwrck> I #$%$^ing don't get it
<quixogre> lol brain gotta have their freecell, huh?
<brainwrck> I am beggining that linux shouldnt become popular
<zeroziat> quixogre: Hmm, I am the Wireless problem guy, I don't know where to start with that.
<stdin> rootMoon: yep, some of the codecs are illegal in the USA due to patient issues
<rootMoon> stdin:  so ppl wh o use it all go to jail and get heavy fines??
<stdin> rootMoon: it's possible, yes
<quixogre> zero encrypted wireless networks either use wep or wpa. wpa tends to be more windows specific
<ardchoille> rootMoon: There aren't enough jails to hold everyone who uses it
<stdin> rootMoon: tho they'd have to catch you first
<quixogre> zeroziat:  encrypted wireless networks either use wep or wpa. wpa tends to be more windows specific
<rootMoon> stdin:  so why won't  they jsut pay 50$ for windows xp home and use it??
<rootMoon> 50-$ is not much
<quixogre> zeroziat: if yer using wpa, you can still connect, but gotta juggle some stuff a bit
<ardchoille> rootMoon: Because Windows is unstable, insecure and, to be honest, garbage
<stdin> rootMoon: MS was sewed for including mp3 codes by default, so that doesn't solve it
<zeroziat> quixogre: I don't use encryption for my wireless connection.
<downandout> hello all
<rootMoon> ardchoille:  but u can play games on Windows betetr
<brainwrck> quixogre: where did you get that WPA is m$ specific? By the way WEP no longer qulifies as "secure" LOL
<downandout> I'm woundering, what filter combo's do you guys suggest for koffice, I'm currently using spambayes and its detection rate is low less then 50%
<downandout> I've been using it for sometime now two months or so and i do constant retraining but its still low.
<stdin> rootMoon: this channel isn't for discussing the pros and cons of MS Windows
<downandout> sorry kontact :)
<quixogre> brainwrck: not windows specific, but WPA requires a domain name, like a windows server run network
<Hirvinen> zeroziat, quixogre: WEP is a bad joke. Use WPA(-PSK)2.
<brainwrck> quixogre: w00t, ridiculous
<ardchoille> stdin: Is it illegal to use a codec that handles wmv files?
<Hirvinen> And there is nothing MS-specific about WPA.
<quixogre> hirvinen, i personally use an unencrypted wireless network at home. but at school use WPA
<brainwrck> LMAO@wep bad joke
<stdin> ardchoille: unless you have a Windows licence (like the one stuck to most PCs) then it is
<zeroziat> quixogre: Mine haves no encryption. =/ So I guess 'll save up less trouble?
<ardchoille> stdin: kmplayer-konq-plugins is in main and I think shipped with kubuntu and it handles wmv files as well as a lot of other types
<brainwrck> 1:11 < stdin> rootMoon: this channel isn't for discussing the pros and cons of MS Windows
<brainwrck> stdin: as far as I know there aren't PROS for m$$
<stdin> ardchoille: with the package with the codecs installed
* brainwrck fixed
<quixogre> zeroziat: yep. just make sure not to send any usernames or passwords across it that arent secure before they leave the pc
<stdin> ardchoille: it is just a frontend to mplayer, so it doesn't do the decoding
<stdin> ardchoille: and mplayer is in multiverse
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, ok
<Tautoa> downandout: I just made my own filter... if I get spam, the sender goes on the list, so they can't send me more.
<Tautoa> Wouldn't work if you get a lot, but my email is all through Gmail anyways, so that gets most of it :)
<zeroziat> quixogre: Alright, so, where do I start, to: Make Kubuntu detect my card, and thus connect to my wireless network?
<downandout> does gmail have a good filter?\
<quixogre> brainwrck: in order to connect to my wpa2 network at school, i have to include @domainname to the username when im connecting
<brainwrck> mm... how do I use tftp?
<quixogre> zeroziat: what kind of wireless card?
<Tautoa> downandout: as far as I know, yes. The fact that I've only had to manually add 4 senders to the list speaks for itself :)
<zeroziat> quixogre: Hodl on, lemme run my Device Manager...
<Hirvinen> quixogre, zeroziat: WPA(2) requires an authentication server, but I believe most access points can act as one. WPA-PSK(2) doesn't need one.
<phoenixz> quixogre, it might help to move the hw switch for your wifi... :) its on!
<brainwrck> how do I spefify tftp to use eth0 instead of eth1?
<brainwrck> the connection is on eth0 ATM
<phoenixz> quixogre, Ok, I try to connect to the wifi access point, and knetworkmanager is asking for a WEP passphrase, and I have a long line of ascii chars as the passphrase..
<phoenixz> quixogre, so how can I make this work?
<brainwrck> mm... I am gettin an uneasy feeling as I type this over open wifi connection
<quixogre> lol im using a bcm44xx wireless card. cant even get ubuntu to recognize it, much less connect with it through linux, so might not be the best source
<nosrednaekim> brainwrck: :)
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: did you follow the official broadcom tutorial?
<quixogre> phoenix, speak to the person who set up the network/go to the router/wifi point and create the passphrase
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: yup. freezes up on the NDISwrapper install
<brainwrck> quixogre: give up, that's what I did with the save driver :-(
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: hmm...od..
<phoenixz> so then who can help me with getting my dell latitude d620 broadcom wifi to work with WEP?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... broadcoms are a pain... which is why I research my wifi cards ;)
<quixogre> nosred, yeah. as of right now, i have to hardwire to get connected.
<quixogre> phoenixz: is this a home or work wifi network?
<brainwrck> mm.. how can I specify for tftp    to use a specific eht?
<brainwrck> quixogre: as I said, give up now before you consume yourself in frustration
<ardchoille> lol
<brainwrck> quixogre:  I gave up on latitude as well
<ardchoille> brainwrck: So, quite while he's behind? lol
<zeroziat> quixogre: Win XP tells me it is "Dell TrueMobile 1300 WLAN Mini-PCI Card", manufactured by Broadcom.
<brainwrck> quixogre: you can Zydas wireless USB for $24
<phoenixz> quixogre, work..
<brainwrck> works like a charm
<quixogre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=dell+latitude+d620
<zeroziat> quixogre: But the actual box says it's a Belkin 802.11g.
<zeroziat> And something more
<zeroziat> Freenode.
<brainwrck> we just need a wifi company to do like ATI, release their code!!!
<zeroziat> lol j/k
<brainwrck> w00t we under ATTACK
<zeroziat> Belkin 54g Wireless Desktop Network Card
<zeroziat> I have actually that.
<quixogre> phoenixz: if its a work network, you'll need the passphrase from the sysadmin
<brainwrck> * we are
<Pitabred> brainwrck: Atheros and Intel chips tend to work pretty well
<quixogre> zero, sounds like a broadcom....
<zeroziat> It IS a Broadcom.
<Pitabred> Broadcom just stinks in general
<brainwrck> phoenixz: if it's PCI you can get awsome stuff!!
<zeroziat> Although this time I used Ubuntu I got it to run with ndiswrapper or something else.
<brainwrck> I meant mini-PCI for laptos
<quixogre> zeroziat: sec, lemme find the broadcom wireless link. it MIGHT work for you
<brainwrck> mini-PCI are ridiculously cheap
<quixogre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481651&highlight=dell+latitude+120l+wireless for the dell latitude 620 user
<phoenixz> brainwrck, what do you mean?
<nosrednaekim> brainwrck: yeah... I saw a nice RaLink one..
<phoenixz> The simple problem is: I want to connect to the WEP protected access point from my work..
<phoenixz> I have a key
<phoenixz> but when I enter it.. I see it trying to configure, and nothing happens
<brainwrck> let me put like this... you MIGHT fix it now but it'll be temporairly until the next kernel update or whatever is not compatible
<brainwrck> then you'll be back here "how can I get broadcome to run?"
<phoenixz> quixogre, that link is for 120 :) in any case, it says how to set up wireless.. wireless is working okay already, I just can not enter with WEP
<brainwrck> phoenixz: if you have a laptop with mini-PCI you can BUY that piece. Since that's mostly self-installation they are the cheapest even more than USB
<rootMoon> Gnome Runs faster and more stable then Kubuntu ??????????????
<rootMoon> plz tell me???
<brainwrck> flamewars
<brainwrck> flaimbait
<brainwrck> troll?
<stdin> rootMoon: no
<quixogre> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom+43xx for the person with the belkin/broadcom card
<quixogre> phoenix, and then it comes back up and asks for the passphrase again?
<zeroziat> quixogre: thx
<brainwrck> LOL
<brainwrck> what about my question :'(
<quixogre> zeroziat: hope that  helps
<quixogre> brain?
<brainwrck> how do I lock tftp to eth0
<brainwrck> I have eth1 using internet
<stdin> look in it's config files and man page
<brainwrck> but I need tftp to connect through eth0
<brainwrck> mm... stdin I don't think that's a Kubuntu solution
<stdin> in what way?
<brainwrck> isn't *ntu  pose to be user friendly?
<brainwrck> Shuttleworth wouldn't be that happy about it
<stdin> you're using a ftp daemon, it's settings are in config files, there the solution will lay
<ardchoille> brainwrck: It *IS* user-friendly.. that doesn't mean the user shouldn't have to learn something.
<uga> brainwrck: if you configured eth0 properly, it possibly covers a different subnet mask?
<uga> brainwrck: than internet
<uga> depending on the target IP address, packets should be routed through eth0
<brainwrck> uga: I was just thinking about that, that the IP is what identifies eth0, right?
<uga> afaik, yes
<brainwrck> then that was a stupid question
<uga> just configure a given static IP to eth0, then a subnet mask like 255.255.255.0, and set the rest of machines in the same range and subnet mask
<jordo23> I have spamassassin hooked into Kontact.....is there a way to update the rules or something.....It's not catching very much SPAM....
<uga> the packets should be routed through there
<brainwrck> awsome I did on my own with nobody having to help me :-)
<uga> =)
<uga> brainwrck: possibly you could configure some routing tables too, but I've never had the need to do so, so I cant' really tell how-to, without reading through docs
<brainwrck> uga: for my purpuse simple IP is anough
<jordo23> Jucato: You use Kontact?
<uga> brainwrck: I hope the linux stack or whatever is clever enough to figure out it doesn't need to go through eth1...
<jordo23> Jucato: Hi....BTW
<Jucato> jordo23: hi! and yes
<jordo23> Jucato: I installed SPam Assassin....is there a better way to control Spam through Kontact?
<Jucato> oh that I don't know... but must be a setting in kmail
<Jucato>  I let google do the spam killing for me
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah....Kmail....I have Spam assassin hooked into Kmail....but I don't think it's working very well..
<ardchoille> Jucato: same
<LordBacon> hotmail seems to be really good at killing spam now too
<Jucato> I will have to learn these someday.. when I try to host my own stuff :)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: same :)
<Jucato> yeah.. right.... hotmail. :)
<jordo23> This is my email through my ISP...
<LordBacon> yahoo is horrible
<uga> LordBacon: it's so easy for them. That's cheating. They have a whole collection of years of spam in them to have proper statistics ;))
<uga> just check e-mails in inboxes of users, of the last 10 years or so. If it matches, it's spam, else it's not
<ardchoille> lol
<hasan> hi guys
<nosrednaekim> hey hasan
<ardchoille> hi hasan
<hasan> how can i check a programs version  from command line ?
<uga> hasan: depends on the program
<uga> try programname --hep
<hasan> stardict
<uga> help
<ardchoille> hasan: apt-cache policy appname
<nosrednaekim> hasan: yep "<program name> -v"
<Jucato> apt-cache madison <packagename>
<stdin> hasan: generally  program --version
<uga> or program -v...
<ardchoille> Jucato: madison?
<stdin> some don't have -v
<Jucato> depends ont he program :)
<Jucato> ardchoille: yep. although policy hits 2 birds w/ 1 command
<uga> stdin: yeah, I only pointed that one out, because some don't like -- and go for -v
<ardchoille> Jucato: oh, ok
<hasan> stardict has a version 3 but i ve got 2.4 how cna i ugrade it ?
<stdin> uga: and for some it's -V  who knows  :p
<uga> stdin: for example, how not, firefox
<brainwrck> do I have to run tftp as user or as root?
<hasan> how can i search for this version ?
<nosrednaekim> hasan: is version 3 in the repositories?
<stdin> uga: firefox --version works here
<hasan> i donno
<uga> stdin: ah, it seems they accept both. Just docs mention a single dash one
<ardchoille> hasan: it's usually best to stick with the version in the repos unless you have a good reason not to
<hasan> i web site there is a deb package
<stdin> uga: most take "long" options and "short" options
<uga> stdin: I think they ignore the first - and then they find -version ;)
<hasan> how can i check whether it's in repo or not
<ardchoille> hasan: It's not a good idea touse .deb packages that were built for other distros
<uga> stdin: no, according to the help, it's "-v or -version"
<uga> unlike most programs that claim "-v or --version"
<ardchoille> hasan: apt-cache policy stardict
<hasan> it says it's for ubuntu
<hasan> in his site
<hasan> it says 2.4
<uga> stdin: but no surprises here. firefox and zilla apps are whole OSes on their own...
<ardchoille> hasan: it may be ok then
<ardchoille> uga: like emacs?
* ardchoille ducks
<nosrednaekim> heh
<hasan> using deb packages does it affect stabilty of system ?
<uga> ardchoille: more or less ;)
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
* Jucato was deceived by apt-cache lately though...
<hungrysam> how to uninstall them
<hungrysam> ?
<quixogre> hungrysam: uninstall whom?
<ardchoille> hungrysam: uninstall what?
<hungrysam> uninstall a deb
<ardchoille> hungrysam: sudp apt-get remove packagename
<hungrysam> and how do you find the packagename?
<hasan> or dpkg -i pkg name
<stdin> if you installed it, then you should know
<quixogre> hungrysam: what app you trying to remove?
<hasan> apt-cache search pkname
<hungrysam> nero
<stdin> eww
<ardchoille> lol
<stdin> "sudo apt-get --purge remove nero"  maybe?
<ardchoille> Seems like it should work
<hungrysam> I'll try
<stdin> or "sudo apt-get --purge remove nerolinux"
<uga> stdin: I'd add --killit --nonfree --broken --nomore --pleaze
<hungrysam> ah
<stdin> and --forgive-me-for-installing-this
<uga> lol
<ardchoille> hahaha
<hungrysam> "sudo apt-get --purge remove nerolinux" << that did it, thanks
<quixogre> nero is on linux? and they say linux is immune to virii
<hungrysam> ha ha
<hungrysam> yeah
<hungrysam> it's not on my linux anymore
<ardchoille> quixogre: Anyone who says Linux is "immune" to viruses is lying.
<uga> hungrysam: did it actually work?
<hungrysam> yes
<uga> I wonder if they use cdrecord too
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, automatix is the most prevalent one
<ardchoille> lol!
<quixogre> ardchoille: yeah i know...have seen some pretty trojans packaged in SATAN builds
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<uga> hungrysam: oh, so... why did you remove it then. Out of curiosity
<phoenixz> quixogre, Yeap,, it tries to connect, and then I get the same WEP pass phrase  thing again
<hungrysam> uga: I installed it on accident
<uga> heh
<quixogre> phoenixz: does your wifi card work on any other connections?
<brainwrck> why a DVD would be recognized then never appear again? External usb DVD
<brainwrck> wussup with dat?
<savetheWorld> ardchoille: I agree, after all the very first intrnet worm was UNIX based.  But i do wonder - I hav nevr even seen an attempted attack by a linux oriented malware, and yet I 10'-K's of Win malware attacks almost daily. (cable modem) are there any active Linux malware in the wild?
* brainwrck scratches his head
<rickey> ok i have downloaded vlc and have tryed to play a dvd movie,  it wont play  what do i need to know  to make it work?
<quixogre> brainwrck: try mounting it manually?
<rickey> sorry i dont know that trick
<ardchoille> savetheWorld: PErhaps this may help you a bit: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<brainwrck> quixogre: where is at?
<brainwrck> fas
<Jucato> "savetheCheerleader, savetheWorld"
<quixogre> brainwrck: thats a good question....what happens if you disconnect the drive, and reconnect?
<Jucato> sorry couldn't help
<winbond> check it out, when i execute a start script for firefox from the terminal ./firefox it starts quickly and its ready to go, but when i start it from a shortcut on the desktop, it starts but there is a busy icon bouncing for another 30 seconds, whats the problem?
<ardchoille> Jucato: lol
* savetheWorld looks for a cheerleader.."
<brainwrck> quixogre: nada zip on dmesg, and it DID work earlier with k3b
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> winbond: You need a full path in the launcher because the script isn't in your $PATH
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-70-231-252-93.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!Hacker@*.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-70-132-24-244.dsl.snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!hacker@*snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
<rickey> how should i set up vlc so i can watch movies
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!??hacker@*snfc21.sbcglobal.net]  by stdin
<rickey>  dvd,s that is
* mode/#kubuntu [-d Nathaniel?Theis]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> stdin: Cleaning house?
<stdin> ardchoille: all one person...
<Jucato> clearing the trash actually :)
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<nosrednaekim> heh
<winbond> ardchoille, full path of what?  ..in the firefox script?
<ardchoille> winbond: In the launcher:  /path/to/script
<LordBacon> can I install vista fonts on kubuntu?
<brainwrck> ok      I see where the error is about
<ardchoille> winbond: Actually this would be better:  sh /path/script
<LordBacon> I really like calibri and consolas
<brainwrck> it thinks it's a MOUSE
<brainwrck> why would it think the external DVD is a damn mouse?
<winbond> ardchoille, bu launcher , u mean the shortcut?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> sorry
<savetheWorld> ardchoille: nice article. thanks for the pointer. :-)
<ardchoille> savetheWorld: You understand now why Linux viruses aren't more prevalent?
<uga> brainwrck: ????
<brainwrck> uga: hi
<savetheWorld> ardchoille: Oh i have allways understood that, i read rick moens article on it years ago.  My question was how many are there actually active in the wilds of the internet.  The answer appears to be : effectively zero.
<brainwrck> why is it doing this?
<uga> brainwrck: what did you do to the poor dvd to behave like a mouse =)
<uga> must have been cruel
<ardchoille> savetheWorld: That's right: Linux active viruses = 0
<savetheWorld> ardchoille: I think I may like this article's explanation better than Ricks
<brainwrck> [56774.252510]  input: HID 062a:0001 as /class/input/input9
<ardchoille> :)
<brainwrck> [56774.252576]  input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0001]  on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2
<rickey> i realy would like to watch a movie tonigth , wont someone walk me though this proublem
<brainwrck> WHA DA F??!
<uga> brainwrck: oh, dmesg?
<uga> usb dvd drive?
<ardchoille> rickey: Which problem?
<brainwrck> uga: external
<rickey> ok
<uga> brainwrck: it only means it didn't recognise what the device is
<rickey>  i have just downloaded vlc player
<brainwrck> /class/input/input9 it's nine because unplugging and pluggin
<rickey> it was a big download
<uga> brainwrck: do you know if the drive is supported by linux?
<nosrednaekim> !enter | rickey
<rickey>  and i just tryed to play a dvd movie
<ubotu> rickey: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<winbond> ardchoille, as the command in the shortcut i have '/home/winbond/appz/firefox/firefox' if i add the sh at fron it doesnt work
<rickey>  and it didnt work
<brainwrck> uga: did work it's first 30 minuutes
<uga> weirdo
<brainwrck> uga: it was even displayed on k4b devices
<ardchoille> winbond: I don't see a filename (script?) in that command
<coreymon77> !doesntwork | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rickey> maybe i missed something in the setup
<jduckett> anyone try install using debootstrap??
<nosrednaekim> lol
<ardchoille> rickey: To watch a dvd, you most likely need to install libdvdcss2
<quixogre> moving to the lab. disconnecting for a few
<ardchoille> !libdvdcss2 | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<winbond> ardchoille, firefox is the name of the script, sorry but i dont have much experience with linux
<nosrednaekim> not for vlc to play it ardchoille
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Oh, ok
<LordBacon> Seveas doesn't have x64 packages of libdvdcss2
<LordBacon> I had to get it from medibuntu
<jduckett> anyone have problems installing kubuntu on 64-bit box??
<nosrednaekim> jduckett: worked here.
<LordBacon> jduckett: nothing I didn't expect
<nosrednaekim> installing was fine... its running it
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<jduckett> segmentation faults?
<jduckett> dpkg --configure -a??
<ardchoille> winbond: This is how I run scripts in a launcher/shortcut:  "sh /path/to/script"  If that's not working for you, then I don't know what to say
<LordBacon> I keep getting adept crashes, dunno if that's x64 related
<jduckett> me too
<jduckett> this is a clean install
<LordBacon> I'm more comfortable with apt though, I only use adept for searching
<jduckett> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nosrednaekim> I use synaptoc
<jduckett> can I use apt and synaptec interchangibly??
<ardchoille> I use "apt-cache search" :)
<LordBacon> I'd rather be using vista
<nosrednaekim> jduckett: yep.
* nosrednaekim is running vista in a VM 
<uga> stupid firefox won't learn to use $HOME by default...
<uga> silly cluttered windows-style desktops...
<LordBacon> anyway, dinner time
<jduckett> thx
<ardchoille> winbond: Any reason you're not using firefox from the repos?
<winbond> ardchoille, not , its just that im using firefox3
<timur> hi guys
<timur> I just installed Kubuntu
<winbond> ardchoille, where do i enter the sh..., in the command bracket?
<timur> but i dont See my DVD drive
<timur> do u know why?>
<ardchoille> I'll never understand why people have to have the latest when the version in the repos works fine.
<uga> timur: ide/sata/external?
<timur> i just installed Kubuntu ??? I loged in with the name that i used during the install ... so now i create what??? user account?
<nosrednaekim> timur: no, that account is fine
<stdin> timur: what do you mean you don't see the drive?
* nosrednaekim gets ready to hit "!doesn'twork"
<ardchoille> timur: The account you're using is your user account.
<timur> I dont see it in storage media
<jduckett> synaptec can be run from the command line, right??
<stdin> timur: you have a CD/DVD in the drive ?
<ardchoille> jduckett: kdesu synaptic
<timur> no
<nosrednaekim> timur: pop one in and witness magic :)
<stdin> timur: that'd be something to try
<timur> oh now i SEE it
<timur> So now i just keep using the account i used during the install??
<nosrednaekim> timur: yep, unless you want to make an account for someone else
* ardchoille likes nosrednaekim's use of the word "magic"
* nosrednaekim tinkles fingers...
<stdin> "automagic" is better :)
<ardchoille> Like that one too
<stdin> or "automagical"
<ardchoille> !sudo | timur
<ubotu> timur: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<timur> and i will be able to install firefox and synaptic with taht account ?
<ardchoille> timur: You should read that^^
<nosrednaekim> timur: via sudo, yes
<LordBacon> I used to call autoconf automagic
<timur> How about graphicly??
<LordBacon> but it was also autocrack
<stdin> timur: Kubuntu uses Adept
<LordBacon> btw, why doesn't kdesu cache credentials?
<stdin> timur: (to install packages)
<nosrednaekim> timur: yep, just use adept_manager
<stdin> !adept | timur
<ubotu> timur: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ardchoille> LordBacon: I've wondered about that myself
<timur> But i can install synaptic also right?
<nosrednaekim> timur: sure.
<nosrednaekim> timur: you a ubuntu user?
<timur> how come when i type  in search  nothing shows up  for skype
<stdin> !skype | timur
<ubotu> timur: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<nosrednaekim> timur: skype isn't in the repositories
<stdin> skype is evil too ;)
<urli_> hola a todos
<nosrednaekim> hola urli_
<urli_> hay alguien qu ehable espalol
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<urli_> como estas
<LordBacon> so, I used the "sleep" option on logout today
<urli_> de donde sos}
<nosrednaekim> urli_: va a #ubuntu-es para espanol
<LordBacon> but when I turned the computer back on, it wouldn't turn off the screensaver
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: did your mouse wake up?
<hellhound_> in using adept manager... is there any way to install something without entering the cd?  I am trying to install subversion and do not have the cd handy
<LordBacon> my mouse did, I don't think my keyboard did
<timur> why don't they put IT in ? rep?
<LordBacon> I had a pretty GL Fireworks screensaver, and a mouse cursor
<stdin> hellhound_: you need to remove the CD from the sources, I think the option is in File -> Manage Repositories
<ardchoille> hellhound_: comment out the cd lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<nosrednaekim> hellhound_: yeah.... get it from the repositories... you might want to remove the apt-crom entry first though
<nosrednaekim> timur: because its not open source, and Skype doesn't let them.
<hellhound_> stdin: nosrednaekim:  thank you both! it worked.
<LordBacon> skype was a pain in the but to get working on 64bit
<timur> How do i see my download speed when using adept manager?
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: I succumbed to autodevil for that...
<nosrednaekim> timur: I think its on the bottom of the screen, I use synaptic though so...
<LordBacon> !autodevil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autodevil - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: automatix.
* ardchoille wanders off to watch The Day After Tomorrow
<LordBacon> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a block of code which attempts to install some software.  When it fails and breaks systems, we don't provide support for it.  A creditable analysis from a debian/ubuntu developer is here - http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html (Additional information: /msg ubotu worksforme)
<nosrednaekim> and yes, I know all about that... don't worry ;)
<timur> I dont see the download speed ..........
<nosrednaekim> timur: well, thats why I use synaptic then ;)
<PSPJunkie> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: I just used it to get the correct debs, I then wiped it.
<timur> guys WHo knows how can i see the download speed in ?? AAdept manager??
<LordBacon> nosrednaekim: I downloaded libsigc++ manually, extracted with ar x, untarred the real files, and copied the lib to /usr/lib32
<ardchoille> What do you need to see the dl speed for? It'll be done when it's done.
<timur> i want it !!
<ardchoille> lol
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: heh... hence automatix..
<timur> i think i will download synaptic then right ?
<LordBacon> nosrednaekim: then installed the skype .deb, and downloaded the static version, and overwrote the main binary
<nosrednaekim> timur: you can decide
<LordBacon> nosrednaekim: I'm old, I don't know your new fangled cheats
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: lol.. not like i'm reccomending automatix.
<nosrednaekim> LordBacon: its really really bad if you don't know what you are doing
<timur> Guys  I have strange feeling that PClinux os rep. load about 10  times faster  then Kubuntu is taht possible?
<ardchoille> LordBacon: Please don't use automatix.. it's dangerous and you'll be back in here later asking for help to fix things.
<LordBacon> nosrednaekim: yeah, I'd rather do it myself than use something like that then
<timur> i think i get like 600-750kb in pSlinuxOS and get about 56-75kb in Kubuntu
<LordBacon> ardchoille: no I wouldn't :)
<ardchoille> :)
<LordBacon> remember, I'm a newb with 12 years linux experience
<nosrednaekim> timur: switch to a different repository.
<LordBacon> as well as over a year as a debian maintainer back in the day
<ardchoille> LordBacon: That's why I pleaded with you
<ardchoille> ;)
<timur> how do i di that ? iam from NYC to which one do i swtich?
<nosrednaekim> timur: anything closer, its in adept under adept->manage repositories
<nosrednaekim> timur: you are probably using the default one which everyone uses
<timur> how do i know which one is closer??
<nosrednaekim> timur: just choose anything in the US besides the default, I use columbia, which I think is in NYC
<nosrednaekim> I'm in south Jersey.
<timur> nors so wich one do u use?
<nosrednaekim> columbia
<LordBacon> don't tell him that, he'll steal all your leet bandwidth
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> I don't download anything. dial-up quickly renders such thinngs irrelevant.
<urli_> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli_> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli_> hay alguien que hable espaol
<urli_> hay alguien que hable espaol
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<jduckett> I am using kernel 2.6.20-15-server.  anyone know of bad things trying to install kubuntu-desktop??
<nosrednaekim> maybe not use the server kernel?
<Jucato> !es | urli_
<ubotu> urli_: please see above
<stdin> jduckett: shouldn't be a problem
<jduckett> well, my install is complicated
<timur> For example when i click on Amarok icon twice it opens twice .... how do i make it open ONLY once no matter how many times i click on it???
<jduckett> everything has been fine until a few days ago
<nosrednaekim> timur: ummm.... you can;t really do that very easily
<timur> NO i can't ? but every time i click on it i alaways accidently click on it more then once
<nosrednaekim> timur: don't.
<nosrednaekim> timur: maybe slow down your mouse.
<nosrednaekim> eh... I have to go. Long day tomorrow.
<nosrednaekim> c ya'll later
<knub> nosrednaekim: see ya : P
<timur> IS Kubuntu better then GNome??
<timur> than ?*
<nosrednaekim> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<nosrednaekim> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<trpr> so... i just got klined. i think its because konversation replied to a slurry of ctcp version requests i received. how can i force konqueror to ignore these requests?
<jduckett> A bit of history:
<jduckett> I am using debootstrap to perform installs on multiple boxes.
<jduckett> one of them is a remote machine.
<jduckett> I am using debootstrap specifically, because, I have to install on a remote box.
<jduckett> I am using debootstrap for all of the installs for consistency.
<jduckett> Everything is 64-bit.
<jduckett> prior Kubuntu-desktop installs have been successful.
<jduckett> install failures have been within the past few days or at least that is when I noticed it.
<jduckett> Sementation faults and dpkg --configure -a errors
<jduckett> do I need to add something to:  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop??  I'm looking for anything 64-bit related
<jduckett> it shouldn't matter right??
<NickPresta> !enter | jduckett
<ubotu> jduckett: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<timur> How do i isntall Nvidia drivers from Synaptic??
<ardchoille> !nvidia | timur
<ubotu> timur: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m4st3r> hey, "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is not kernel upgrade CMD?
<timur> Yeah but i wanan know how to install them from synaptic ?
<ardchoille> timur: Read that tutorial and then decide on the proper packages
<ardchoille> m4st3r: It should
<m4st3r> I can't 7.10 kernel upgrade .....
<Darlok> Hey... is it possible to run programs as root using the LiveCD?
<stdin> Darlok: yeah, use sudo or kdesu
<Darlok> stdin: No password, then?
<stdin> Darlok: there isn't one on the liveCD no
<stdin> Darlok: that's how the installer works (needs root to install)
<timur> How do i put a storage Media Icon on the desktop and Konsole Icon on the panel??
<Darlok> stdin: Thank you :)  Trying out the new Gutsy Beta
<JEFFmasterFlex> timur: drag and drop
<ardchoille> stdin: How did they do that? By putting NOPASSWD in the sudoers file?
<stdin> ardchoille: I think it's just that "ubuntu" has no password
<timur> How do i check if I now have Nvidia drivers installed or not??
<timur> ?
<Darlok> Hmm... this is going to be difficult to make administrative changes on the LiveCD...
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, yeah, that would make sense.. need to assign one during the install
<ardchoille> timur: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<stdin> ardchoille: well, it chroots in to the new partition and runs the normal adduser commands
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Darlok> ...can't install software with the LiveCD... thought you could, but it's just hanging at "Reading package lists...0%"
<Darlok> ...can't Ctrl-C it either.
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to run a Python script that depends on the 'sleep' function in the 'time' module, but every time it tries to import that, Python says there is no 'sleep' function. What am I missing?
<LogicalDash> It works fine for all the guys in #python so I'm thinking this is something distro-specific.
<timur> i installed it so di needto restart now?
<timur> nvidia-glx works for Geforce 2 mx 400 right ? -)))
<timur> right?
<timur> hallo
<ardchoille> timur: You don't need to reboot.. just restart xorg with ctrl+alt+backspace. But, did you follow the rest of that tutorial?
<earl_> hey guys. I'm trying to get audio to come in through my microphone port, and out from my speakers. how can i make that happen?
<earl_> helloooo anybody out there tonight
<ardchoille> yes
<earl_> every piece of documentation i look at, or even adept, gives me no response whatsoever when i type in microphone
<earl_> and yet the Kmixer applcation has a section devoted to recording
<earl_> so what gives
<Darlok> Another question... can Kmail check gmail accounts?
<ardchoille> Darlok: yes
<Jucato> yep. using pop3
<stdin> Darlok: set gmail to use pop and any email client can
<earl_> noone knows the answer?
<earl_> it doesn't seem like it should be that complicated to do...
<Darlok> stdin, ardchoille: Wow... I had no idea gmail allowed that lol
<Darlok> thanks
<ardchoille> Darlok: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39788
<timur> How come i isntalled the driver and can't play open arena??
<ardchoille> timur: Open a terminal and do: glxinfo | grep render    <-- does it say "Yes"?
<timur> missing on display
<ardchoille> timur: Did you reconfigure xorg to use the nvidia driver?
<timur> no
<timur> how do i do that?
<ardchoille> timur: I think you need to go back and follow that tutorial
<ardchoille> cuz if you missed that step, you might have missed others
<timur> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<timur> What step??
<timur> i am confused plz tell me
<ardchoille> timur: What have you done so far?
<timur> I installed nvidia-glx
<ardchoille> timur: Open a terminal and do: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<timur> ok then?
<timur> restart ?
<level1> hi, I'm using knetworkmanager but my college dorm uses a cloaked and encrypted network... knetworkmanager keeps forgetting about the network (there are different routers in every building) so I half to reenter the password every time I connect to the internet, and its getting tedious... is there a way to get knetworkmanager to *always* suggest that network, even if its not detected?
<LordBacon> is there a way to backup my install to a external HD?
<LordBacon> I don't want to dd, because that will get all the empty space as well
<ardchoille> LordBacon: Try using the partimage app on the system rescue cd: http://sysresccd.org
<LordBacon> I don't have any blank cds
<ardchoille> LordBacon: partimage will only copy the used portion of the partition, not the entire thing
<ardchoille> oh
<brainwrck> hi
<Daskreech> LordBacon: What do you want to backup ?
<LordBacon> meh, I could probably boot the livedvd and just tar the system
<brainwrck> wuuuuuurup everybodyyy?
<LordBacon> Daskreech: the entire system so I can either A> put it in a VM, or B> restore it after I redo stuff with windows
<level1> LordBacon: theres lots of utilities to do that
<Daskreech> LordBacon: Why don't you just backup Home and then make a list of your installed packages?
<LordBacon> Daskreech: because copying to an external HD is faster than installing gutsy from scratch
<Daskreech> I guess
<zeroziat> Hey.
<zeroziat> How do I make Kubuntu see my Hard Drive)
<Daskreech> zeroziat: It probably does already
<zeroziat> Well
<zeroziat> I c't access it
<zeroziat> I go to /media and it doesn't show up
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> zeroziat: You could mount it
<winbond> does anyone use safepeer plugin with azureus?
<Daskreech> What do you want to do with it?
<zeroziat> Daskreech: How?
<ubuntu--> Daskreech: hi! :P that's 'knub' here
<Daskreech> zeroziat: You want to just do somethign quickly or you want a more permanent setup?
<Daskreech> Knub!!!
* Daskreech hugs ubuntu--
<ubuntu--> : ) horray!
* ubuntu-- hugs Daskreech
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Well, something quickly, although I don't have Kubuntu installed yet
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ok open a konsole
<zeroziat> Daskreech: I wanna test first if my Wifi card will work since it's a broadcom and I heard it's very difficult to make them run even though I made mine run months ago on Ubuntu
<Daskreech> zeroziat: Yeah I did to on feisty and it broke on gutsy :(
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ok man go to it :) Let me know when you want help with the hard drive
<Daskreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Daskreech> ubuntu--: How are you?
<zeroziat> Daskreech: I have files in my hard drive to make my Wifi work, i'm on Windows XP
<zeroziat> And my Kubuntu won't detect my Hard Drive in Kubuntu
<Daskreech> zeroziat: Ah
<Daskreech> I see so you need the hard drive first
<ryhim> hi all
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Yup.
<ubuntu_> HOLYY shit I installed Nvidia Drivers now my system would not boot
<Daskreech> zeroziat: so you have that konsole open?
<Daskreech> !ohmy | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<ryhim> after install bind9 i can't find named.conf.options, named.conf, and named.conf.local under /etc/bind/
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Can't I'm on Windows XP, so I'll have to note instructions down
<ubuntu_> plz help me
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ooooh that's annoying :)
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Lol, yeah
<ubuntu_> ?
<Daskreech> zeroziat: OK open konsole and type mkdir windows
<ubuntu_> what do i dp?
<Daskreech> that will make a directory called windows
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Yeah, I know the basics, I'm talking through irssi on a shell account
<ryhim> anyone can help me?
<ubuntu_> my system wont boot after installing Nv drivers so what do I do?????
<ryhim> i've a problem after installing bind9
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ok you know about the /dev folder?
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: boot up with safe drivers and redo your X
<zeroziat> Daskreech: A bit, I know it haves something about hda since I inspected it, so yeah
<ubuntu_> what command i do to but up in safe drivers?
<Daskreech> zeroziat: Ok you know how to read the hda and sdb stuff?
<ubuntu_> safe mode
<zeroziat> Daskreech: That's one of the parts that fail for me, I dunno
<ubuntu_> How do I make it run into safe mode???????
<npurciful> hows it going
<ubuntu_> how do i make Kubuntu run into graphics safe mode upon startup ?
<ubuntu_> ?
<npurciful> I am looking to clean my .bashhistory any ideals other than cron to delete
<XsteelWolf> ubuntu, boot it into recovery mode
<ubuntu_> how do i boot into recovery mode???????
<npurciful> esc at grub
<XsteelWolf> it's listed there when you boot up
<ubuntu_> no it does not
<ubuntu_> for me it does not.
<XsteelWolf> boot to grub bootloader
<ubuntu_> how what?
<ubuntu_> more specific plz
<zeroziat> Daskreech: You there?
<ubuntu_> when MY pc starts ubuntu loads it asks for my account and password then black screen and command line
<ubuntu--> Daskreech: i am ok : )
<Daskreech> zeroziat: yes
<ubuntu--> i did not see the message before
<zeroziat> Daskreech: KK
<ubuntu--> Daskreech: and you? : P
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ok the first two letters are the connections tyoe
<Daskreech> so hd is for IDE devices
<Daskreech>  SD for sata
<ubuntu_> ??? so what do I do???
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Okay
<ubuntu_> hallo
<Daskreech> the third letter is where it is in the chain
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: have you ever read up on grub?
<zeroziat> Daskreech: May we bring this to PMs? It looks a bit difficult to do this =p
<ubuntu_> no
<Daskreech> zeroziat: so hda is the first device on the IDE chain hdb is the second
<ardchoille> npurciful: You could: echo "" >> ~/.bash_history
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: Ok look up editing grub. the option you are looking to add is xforcevesa
<ryhim> test
<ryhim> i've a problem after installing bind9
<ryhim> after install bind9 i can't find named.conf.options, named.conf, and named.conf.local under /etc/bind/
<Daskreech> ryhim: can't you create them?
<Daskreech> zeroziat: you know about master/slave primary/secondary channel for IDE?
<ubuntu--> Daskreech: how about you? :P
<npurciful> ardchoille: good idea,
<Daskreech> ubuntu--: rushed for the whole of this week
<Daskreech> I don't think I got very much done
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Not that much, do I really need it? 'cause I have only one hard drive
<ubuntu_> what i don't undertand where to look up can u plz give me a link???????
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: do you know the grub menu?
<ubuntu_> NO
<ubuntu_> i dont even know what are u talking about
<Daskreech> zeroziat: oh great. do you know about tab completion?
<ubuntu_> My system boots right iNTo COmmand liNE
<mindcry> hello
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: when you boot up Linux the first thing you see after the Bios is a countdown saying to show GRUB menu press esc ?
<ubuntu-knub> Daskreech: you really are good at concentrating in very much chats simultaneously :P hehe
<zeroziat> Daskreech: The thing where you press tab and it brings you to the closest thing you typed in? =)
<mindcry> Daskreech: i have problem with my connection
<ubuntu_> yes but i see nothing there just the black screen
<Daskreech> ubuntu-knub: Yeah yeah :)
<Daskreech> zeroziat: yes
<Daskreech> mindcry: What kind of connection
<zeroziat> ubuntu-knub: Lol, you are right, we are like 5 guys talking to him at the same time
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: Ok want to login there and get direct help?
<mindcry> bluetooth dialup connection Daskreech
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: you have net?
<Daskreech> mindcry: Eek
<Daskreech> mindcry: the bluetooth works fine?
<mindcry> i can connect to irc with it
<ubuntu_> I am on live cd right now
<mindcry> ahhaha its a progresss
<mindcry> yes
<mindcry> :D
<mindcry> thanks for you all
<mindcry> but,
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: I figured
<ubuntu-knub> zeroziat: hehe yes
<ubuntu_> MY kde wont boot just the black screen and command  line
<mindcry> i still get problem on browsing web page and other
<ubuntu_> how do i boot into vesa??
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: Listen to me for a second and you can log in to here from the command line ok?
<Daskreech> mindcry: Hmm
<ubuntu_> ok
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Alright, Tab completion...
<mindcry> and my irc sometimes get disconnected after 3 mins
<ncs> i've a problem after installing bind9
<ncs> after install bind9 i can't find named.conf.options, named.conf, and named.conf.local under /etc/bind/
<ncs> how to fix it?
<mindcry> it seems idle hang up
<Daskreech> zeroziat: Right so after you make a directory type sudo /dev/hd<tab><tab>
<Daskreech> mindcry: I'm not too sure. this is from a cell phone?
<mindcry> yes
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: ok when you boot up you will see a note about he grub menu press Esc
<ubuntu-knub> zeroziat: and, evenmore, helping people here :P
<ncs> ?
<mindcry> correct
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> then
<Daskreech> ubuntu-knub: what have you been up to?
<zeroziat> ubuntu-knub: xD Yup.
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: you will get a menu
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: one of them should say recovery
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: You can choose that one
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Okay, so... mkdir windows, sudo /dev/hd<tab>x2
<Daskreech> zeroziat: Oh how many paritions do you have?
<ubuntu-knub> ah... that meant what "what do you do?" or something like that?
<ubuntu_> ok thats it?
<ubuntu-knub> Daskreech:
<ubuntu-knub> hehe
<zeroziat> Daskreech: I have two partitions
<ubuntu_> should i do it right now?
<Daskreech> mindcry: Did you read the dialup help?
<mindcry> Daskreech: i cant browse anything yet haha
<mindcry> yes
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: if you don't see a recovery then press e on the menu
<mindcry> i read them
<Daskreech> mindcry: no help I'm guessing?
<ubuntu-knub> Daskreech: ah... that means what "what do i do etc.?" or something like that?
<ubuntu_> On what MENU??
<Daskreech> zeroziat: Windows and what?
<mindcry> there is nothing about hang up after idling section
<Daskreech> ubuntu-knub: how was your day is what it meant
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: when you boot up you get a BIOS screen right?>
<mindcry> after 3 mins of idle it seems automatic disconnect ( konversation )
<zeroziat> Daskreech: One partition is windows, the other one is an NTFS one with some files I used for backing up for a reformat, I may use that partition for Kubuntu
<mindcry> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<ubuntu_> yes
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ah ok in that case it's probably sudo mount /dev/hd(something)1
<ubuntu_> but how does that relates to linux?
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: right after that do you see any messages?
<ubuntu_> no....
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: or does it go straight to the loading screen?
<ubuntu-knub> Daskreech: i was close in my guessing :P i've done a test today. it was the end of the test-week for me. -- and your busy week, what it was about?
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: well then at the Bios sceen start mashing on ESC :0
<zeroziat> Daskreech: So in little resume it's mkdir windows, sudo mount /dev/h#1 ?
<Daskreech> ubuntu-knub: clients all having september crisis
<Daskreech> zeroziat: nope sudo mount /dev/hd<tab><tab>
<Daskreech> You will get a list of file names
<ubuntu_> it goes balck screen grub couning down  4 3 2 1  black screen enter your name password ,, then i am loged on into KDE balck screen command line
<Daskreech> you want the one that has two numbers
<zeroziat> Daskreech: And then that's all?
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: yes the black screen counting down that's grub
<Daskreech> press esc when you see that and choose recovery
<ubuntu_> i preess esc  right?
<knub> Daskreech: and what's the definition of this?
<ncs> T_T
<Daskreech> zeroziat: look for a set of file names that have two numbers
<ncs> any can help me
<Daskreech>  So liike hda1 and hda2
<ubuntu_> so i  try it rigth now
<ubuntu_> yes?
<Daskreech> zeroziat: the full command will be like sudo mount /dev/hda1 windows
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: yes if you get in you can type sudo apt-get install irssi
<Mr_Sonoma> ncs, you have to ask a question if your going to get help....
<ncs> i've a problem after installing bind9
<ncs> after install bind9 i can't find named.conf.options, named.conf, and named.conf.local under /etc/bind/
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: when it's done type irssi -c irc.freenode.net  and you can join back here
<ncs> how to fix it?
<Daskreech> ubuntu_: YOu know how to join a channel?
<ncs> Mr_Sonoma: how to fix it?
<Daskreech> zeroziat: does that make sense?
<mindcry> Mr_Sonoma: ?
<mindcry> are you here?
<Mr_Sonoma> uh hu
<zeroziat> Daskreech: Yup, thanks man
<mindcry> hahahha
<Mr_Sonoma> mindcry, and your away on dal.net
<zeroziat> Daskreech: I'll go try it
<mindcry> glad to see you here sir
* ncs still waiting
<ncs> T_T
<mindcry> :D
<mindcry> yes
<Daskreech> zeroziat: ok don't forget to make the directory then mount the drive to it
<Mr_Sonoma> mindcry, i idle here a lot, but do watch the channel.
<Daskreech> ncs: Is is  supposed to install those?
<Mr_Sonoma> ncs, sorry cant say as i have ever used bind9
<ncs> oh i c
<mindcry> Mr_Sonoma:  are you using kubuntu?
<Daskreech> knub: definition of ?
<Mr_Sonoma> mindcry, join #kubuntu-offtopic??
<Daskreech> ncs: I guess you are following some walkthrough ?
<ncs> how if i create those files manually?
<knub> Daskreech: september crisis :P
<ncs> is it ok?
<mindcry> im already there
<mindcry> :D
<mindcry> Mr_Sonoma: im already there
<LordBacon> my god this USB controller is fast
<Mr_Sonoma> mindcry, uh dont see ya, but yes i am using Kubuntu have been for uh....nearly a year i guess now.
<Daskreech> knub: Oh when they reach the end of the finacial year and suddenly remember commitments and we get called in to do 4 months worht of work in 12 days
<mindcry> well can i private msg on you?
<Daskreech> ncs: It's fine
<Mr_Sonoma> yes go ahead
<biovore> oO
<tiger_> Hi all, Gutsy question, hopefully this is the right place ! Fn keys for brightness are not working while brightness applets do work. It seems something related to acpi_fakekey command. Any idea ?
<Daskreech> mindcry: thanks for asking him first :0
<Daskreech> !gutsy | tiger_
<ubotu> tiger_: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<mindcry> Mr_Sonoma:  can i have a private msg with you?
<Mr_Sonoma> mindcry, yes go ahead
<knub> Daskreech: what do you work with, man?
<Daskreech> knub: Linux :)
<knub> hhehe
<jamie_> ji
<jamie_> hi
<LordBacon> I just did a cp -a of my real system to a ext2 partition on the external hd
<Mr_Sonoma> mindcry, do you see my message?
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LordBacon> proc, etc weren't mounted of course
<Arkard> Sup people?
<Arkard> who here used Cedega?
<Daskreech> ncs: hello?
<mindcry> Mr_Sonoma:  i think i cant get into privmsg
<mindcry> :D
<mindcry> its ok talk in here
<Mr_Sonoma> uh do you have your nick registered???
<Daskreech> Just joing O-t
<Daskreech> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<knub> Daskreech: what do you think about kde4? -- i don't understand the subject when it gets to the programmations, so :P i am just putting you to say a word about it
<Daskreech> knub: What do you want to know?
<knub> don't really want to know something specific. just your enthusiams (if there is any) about the subject
<knub> :P hehe
<Daskreech> Oh Loads!!!
<knub> heehe i am waiting it too
<Daskreech> Yeah 4.1 is where it's going to start though
<Daskreech> 4.0 is like a really nice beta :)
<winbond> where are the default desktop backgrounds located?
<Daskreech>  /usr/share/kde/....mumbles as he walks off
<winbond> thanks
<shonen> I need to get my ntfs RAID-0 working under kubuntu feisty, but dmraid appears to be a game when I search for it in adept. is there a way to get this working I am not aware of?
<juacom04> anyone knows wher i can find UML plugin for eclipse??
<Daskreech> !info dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0.rc13-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 180 kB, installed size 612 kB
<Daskreech> shonen: it's in universe
<Daskreech> juacom04: maybe #eclipse ?
<juacom04> thanks
<knub> Daskreech: really? 4.0 will get a 'time of adjustments', so that's why you're saying 4.1 will be the one where it's going to start?
<shonen> ah! I did not notice that "all" tab over there. thanks, Daskreech
<Daskreech> knub: no but a lot of things aren't ready for when KDE4.0 ships
<Daskreech> shonen: you are using debtags ?
<Daskreech> knub: KDE4 != KDE 4.0
<knub> i see :P anyway, we wait. i would contribute if i could. maybe someday i will be up to it
<knub> ?
<knub> no?
<shonen> debstags?
<shonen> tags*?
<Daskreech> shonen: Which all tab?
<Daskreech> knub: who says you can't contribute?
<Daskreech> they lie! Liiiiiiiiiiiiiie
<knub> isn't kde4 (or kde 4.0, which it was the same to me) the next version of kde, which is scheduled to go somewhen in december (if the schedule does not change)?
<knub> heheh
<knub> contribute with programming i can not at the moment :P
<knub> hehe
<stdin> KDE 3.5.8 should be out before KDE 4.0
<knub> stdin: and 3.5.8 is what is called kde4, which different from kde 4.0?
<stdin> knub: no, 3.5.8 is not KDE4, it's another release of KDE3.x
<knub> so, what is kde4, if kde4 is different from kde 4.0?
<Daskreech> knub: There is KDE3
<Daskreech> Which is all of KDE3
<LordBacon> kde4 is beautiful
<knub> hehe which i thought was the same
<Daskreech> KDE3.0 is NOT KDE3
<knub> i see
<stdin> KDE4 is the general name for all KDE version 4 and above
<knub> eheh
<Daskreech> So things that they promised for KDE3 may have came about in KDE3.2
<stdin> well 4 and above but less than 5 :p
<knub> i understand now. :P
<CaptainApathy> kd4 = kde where the major version is 4
<knub> hehhe
<Daskreech> that doesn't mean that when KDE 4.0 comes out you shoudl start crying that they are liars they don't have X feature
<CaptainApathy> except I missed the e...
<CaptainApathy> meh
<knub> CaptainApathy: :P heheh
* CaptainApathy activates his super power
<knub> Daskreech: now i get it. thank you for the explanation
<knub> :P
<Daskreech> knub: right and who said you can't help?
<knub> with programming i can not, right now :P
<mpita> hola
<knub> i meant programming while i said i could not. but in which other ways i could?
<Daskreech> knub: KDE is much more than programming
<Daskreech> Oh loads of ways
<Daskreech> there is documentation there is promotion
<Daskreech> usabilty
<Daskreech> testing
<mpita> primera vez que estoy aqui alguien habala espaol
<stdin> feedback
<Daskreech> triaging
<stdin> !es | mpita
<ubotu> mpita: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<conundrum4000> I may have a dumb question. I just downloaded Kubuntu 7.10 beta, and I was attempting to install compiz-fusion.. however its not working :P
<knub> at least with the promotion i contribute :P i really says good things about kde (and linux) when i have the chance in a conversation etc. -- about usability and testing, yes, you are right. it is really a way to contribute
<knub> some translation i could do too
<Mr_Sonoma> if i wanted to run a DNS lookup from comand line what command would i use??? i've done it before but for the life of me cant remember....
<Daskreech> conundrum4000: I think #ubuntu-effects is the chan for compiz-fusion
<Daskreech> knub: To what language?
<knub> i will apply somewhere in kde page :P "hey! if you need me, mail me!" -- it's one more to contribute, isn't? hehe
<knub> portuguese
<conundrum4000> whois?
* npurciful is having fun with command line
<Daskreech> knub: you can do that in #kde
<shonen> Daskreech, I was referring to the tab in adept I had to click to get it to search all repositories. dmraid is installed now, however, now I can't recall how to get the thing to mount
<Daskreech> knub: ha ha portugese people love KDE for some reason. It's always like 99% translated
<ether> has anyone else upgraded to gutsy yet?
<conundrum4000> Dask: thanks :)
* Daskreech raises hand
<knub> hehe is it? i didn't know
<Daskreech> ether: issues are still discussed in #ubuntu+1 though
<ether> ah..
<ether> thx
<Daskreech> knub: http://commit-digest.org/issues/latest
<Daskreech> they have a section for translation
<Daskreech> Portugese is number two if its not number one
<Daskreech>  and it's always number one
* knub raises too :P
<npurciful> ether: be runing gutsy seen alpha 5
<ether> I'm definately going to do a fresh install when it's released.
<shonen> ok, i just figured that out too. thanks for your help, though
<knub> Daskreech: do you see a lot of portuguese speakers here? -- but it would be hard to tell since almost just english it used here hehe
<Daskreech> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Daskreech> Heehee
<knub> heheehe nice!
<Daskreech> Yep :)
<Daskreech> But No KDE4 for Kubuntu for a while
<Daskreech> So when you first upgrade into a KDE4 desktop it will probably be KDE 4.1 so I'll be happy
<knub> 'cos you won't have to be answering lots of questions and solving problems?
<knub> hehe
<Daskreech> Naw I'll be doing that till they cover me with dirt
<knub> "have" -- i meant, you won't be asked a lots of questions here
<knub> and debian? maybe will they put it in the unstable repos?
<knub> Daskreech: very helping of yours! that's really nice :)
<Daskreech> knub: It's there already
<knub> i saw it in the experimental
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Daskreech> Oh right. I lose track of what's stable unstable and ownright kkoky
<Daskreech> downright kooky :)
<knub> so, won't they change to 4.0 when it's released? -- by the way, that's a good doubt. when distros-etc. change when this change is like this one? -- about gnome, i saw in gnome page: 2.20 released
<knub> but gnome package in debian unstable says 2.18.something
<knub> change as soon as the version is released wouldn't be the thing to do?
<knub> :P i think it is just orders and stability. hhehe but i don't know exactly what they are too, the stable, testing, unstable and experimental repos in debian
<Tm_T> knub: KDE4 is and will be available in Kubuntu, but not as default too soon
<kristjan_> I can't make kubuntu login screen make display user custom images, what's the matter?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(avt3kk/#kubuntu) whats the partition thing called
(avt3kk/#kubuntu) in ubuntu
(avt3kk/#kubuntu) dapper
(avt3kk/#kubuntu) I want to see them all at once
(stdin/#kubuntu) rabi: it will install kubuntu, but adept should let you update, no need for update-manager
<rabi> how to update using adept?
<stdin> rabi: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<rabi> stdin: Thank you.
<avt3kk> heres the screenshot
<avt3kk> http://rapidshare.com/files/58796440/Screenshot.png.html
<avt3kk> to go with the tut I made
<avt3kk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<avt3kk> see lol
<avt3kk> picture of my partitions and my tut I made
<avt3kk> who seen it?
<ardchoille> avt3kk: Might wanna check that screenshot url again
<Evolution2>  hey guys, my question regards compiz vs. beryl. what is the better manager? i have been using beryl for awhile and i am wondering what compiz has to offer, and if it can be edited as easily. iam running Kubuntu feisty KDE 3.5.7
<ardchoille> Evolution2: Might wanna join #ubuntu-effects
<Evolution2> i did
<Evolution2> no one is there
<avt3kk> http://rapidshare.com/files/58796821/Screenshot.png.html
<avt3kk> ardcho thats it see
<ardchoille> Evolution2: My opinion? both compiz and beryl are nothing more than resource wasting toys.
<avt3kk> see it?
<avt3kk> does it work
<avt3kk> download the pic
<Evolution2> what i want to know is there a "compiz theme manager" like Emerald theme manager for Beryl
<ardchoille> avt3kk: A screenshot url is supposed to show a screenshot, not make me download it
<avt3kk> so how I do it then
<avt3kk> I dunno
<ardchoille> avt3kk: upload it to http://imageshack.us and link it?
<avt3kk> k
<kristjan_> ardchoille: if there are unused recources, then I why not use them with something like compiz?
<ardchoille> kristjan_: I won't get into it in this channel
<avt3kk> ok here it is
<avt3kk> http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/5025/screenshotqq6.png
<ardchoille> avt3kk: Good job :)
<avt3kk> ty :D
<avt3kk> all are imaged
<avt3kk> xp and ubuntu
<pillowpants> can someone tell me why this script wont run?
<pillowpants> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<avt3kk> I just got through pulling a drive clone
<avt3kk> from .1 bigger to .1 smaller
<avt3kk> maunaly resize
<avt3kk> acronis true imahge boot cd
<stdin> !flash64 | pillowpants
<ubotu> pillowpants: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<avt3kk> image
<avt3kk> so if you see anyone was waiting for me
<kristjan_> pillowpants: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<avt3kk> thats what i was doin
<avt3kk> it works
<avt3kk> now to download kubuntu
<avt3kk> and pull out ubuntu
<jussi01> !enter | avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<avt3kk> fixboot fixmbr
<avt3kk> sorry
<jussi01> :)
<pillowpants> kristjan_ : im on amd64
<pillowpants> not that easy
<avt3kk> the code i used is kind of shty but it worked
<pillowpants> stdin: using 32 bit firefox is somewhat lame i feel
<stdin> pillowpants: not much choice, that nspluginwrapper thing is very unstable and tends to eat CPU
<avt3kk> goodnight guys :D so if anyone was asking if I put the disk clone back I did even if it was .1 larger then the destination regular hard drive ok haha :)
<ardchoille> pillowpants: Not if it works with a minimum of user setup :)
<avt3kk> goodnight buddys
<ardchoille> nn avt3kk
<pillowpants> stdiwn: point taken on cpu spikes
<administrador> wenas
<rabi> how to clean cache file and trace bin
<rabi> Please help, how to clean cache file and trash bin. I an upgrading my system to gusty, but there is not enough free space.
<flaccid> what are the locations of these, i've never heard of em
<flaccid> which case and whats a trace bin
<anthronaut> flaccid he means trash bin
<anthronaut> or she, respectively
<rabi> anyway I need to free some of my space in '/'. How to increase free space
<flaccid> right click and empty it
<flaccid> simple answer. delete files.
<ardchoille> rabi: Open konqueror and type in:  trash:/
<rabi> flaccid: no right click left click
<anthronaut> rabi: what language do you speak?
<flaccid> what location is kde trash ?  i can't remember. empty that folder
<ardchoille> rabi: Also, open kcontrol and go to Security & Privacy > Privacy  and clean that up a bit
* flaccid is not on kde atm sorry
<emilsedgh> flaccid: trash:/
<flaccid> if you don't have large files to delete to free space then you will probably run into this again. you need to make decent free space for overhead
<ardchoille> flaccid:  that or  ~/.local/share/Trash
<flaccid> trash:/ is the protocol, not the location
<flaccid> ty ardchoille
<emilsedgh> flaccid: so ardchoille said the location
<flaccid> i noticed
<rabi> ardchoille: can't find security, in kcontrol. where is that?
<ardchoille> rabi:  Security & Privacy
<rabi> ardchoille: sorry sir? i am unable to find it? would u please tell me detail?
<ardchoille> rabi: Open a terminal and type: kcmshell privacy
<rabi> ardchoille did it.
<ardchoille> Did you click the Clean Up button?
<rabi> ardchoille: yah
<ardchoille> rabi: That should clean up a lot
<rabi> ardchoille: still not enough I need to free around 7 mb more.
<ardchoille> rabi: Then perhaps you need to learn to partition better?
<rabi> I know partition.
<rabi> but I don't want to damage my system now.
<rabi> I have configured it betterly.
<ardchoille> rabi: Are there any apps you no longer want and can uninstall?
<rabi> oh yah. thank you.
<flaccid> you configured it badly
<ardchoille> flaccid: Maybe not, he/she may have just filled it up
<flaccid> partitioning is part of configuration..
<ardchoille> rabi: Another idea is to keep things like tutorials, music files, pictures, etc. on a different partiton or drive. I have two hard drives (hda and hdb) I keep the system on hda and music, pictures, tutorials, etc on hdb
<rabi> ardchoille: I am updating kubuntu using 'update-manager -d'. does it work?
<flaccid> adept is the gui for kubuntu
<ardchoille> rabi: I don't update, I install from cd and I don't use gui's for that anyway since cli is faster
<rabi> yah i know, but the process using adept is longer.
<flaccid> we support adept here as its #kubuntu
<rabi> can I get CD of kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<stdin> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<ardchoille> rabi: See the link stdin posted, shipit is very nice
<rabi> I got the cd of 7.04 from shipit.
<rabi> again not enough free space. what to do? I removed opera and wxdfast.
<ardchoille> rabi: The only thing I can suggest is buy another hd and move some stuff over to it
<flaccid> re do it and allocate sufficent space
<flaccid> or buy more space
<waylandbill> hard drives are ridiculously cheap and worth the effort. :)
<rabi> No I have enough space, 5500MB - for root (/) partition, 10 GB - for /HOME partition.
<ardchoille> rabi: Even if you get it to work now, you might have problems again later due to fragmentation because the system doesn't have enough space to do housekeeping
<flaccid> rabi, which partition are you running out of space on?
<rabi> ardchoille: How much space for root partition is needed to run perfectly?
<ardchoille> rabi: I don't know, I have 75Gb for /
<flaccid> free space wise you only need a few meg on root part
<ardchoille> flaccid: few meg? I don't think so
<flaccid> um i do. i run linux on few meg spare quite a lot
<flaccid> more to the point, how much free space do you actually have rabi. please pastebin df -h
<rabi> 891 in / partition
<ardchoille> flaccid: lol, http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/39793
<flaccid> why do you think your problem is free space rabi?
<flaccid> because looking at that. there is no problem with free space
<flaccid> 65GB is a lot more than a few megabyte
<ardchoille> flaccid: That pastebin is mine, not his
<flaccid> i was asking for rabi's
<flaccid> isn't he the one with the problem
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> ignore me :P
<flaccid> will do
* stdin does /ignore ardchoille :p
<flaccid> lol
<ardchoille> stdin: No! You're a valuable resource to me :)
<rabi> ardchoille: I have posted my configuration.
<rabi> I have installed ubuntu with XP dual boot
<stdin> did anyone hear anything?
<webulator70> anyone have a moment to help me with what seems like an uncommon nvidia problem/
<stdin> ;)
<webulator70> *?
<ardchoille> stdin: lol
<flaccid> try #nvidia
<webulator70> thanks
<flaccid> rabi, pastebin df -h
<webulator70> i think they ruined the drivers after whats now called glx-legacy
<ardchoille> rabi: no offense, but if I were you I'd get rid of XP, it's wasting space on a garbage OS wannabe anyway.
<flaccid> no they didn't.
<webulator70> i have the same hardware and do the same thing and they wont go anymore
<webulator70> ti4200
<flaccid> people have the right to choose
<flaccid> usually people will have a valid reason for windows :)
<webulator70> i do right now
<rabi> flaccid: Yah I know, but I have to use it, as my callegues are using it.
<webulator70> they say to ask in #ubuntu
<webulator70> thing is everyones completely ignoring me there
<flaccid> yeah im on your side rabi :)
<ardchoille> webulator70: What exactly is the problem?
<flaccid> ignoring usually means nobody has an answer for your problem
<rabi> And another problem is, the keyboard layout in kubuntu is not working properly to work in nepali language
<webulator70> thank you ardchoille
<rabi> I wanna ask you another problem. I need to update my kubuntu system into gusty. what is the way
<ardchoille> !update
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<webulator70> if i install the nvidia driver after a clean install i cant start x anymore, if i install it via the official nvidia dl it wont compile a kernel modual
<ardchoille> webulator70: Have you tried following the nvidia tutorial? It has worked for me on over 100 machines.
<webulator70> i used to  have the nvidia drivers going on here back on 6.10
<stdin> webulator70: tried the -new or -legacy drivers too?
<webulator70> yes, ive spent all day going over it
<flaccid> webulator70, can you cite the actual problem?
<rabi> I need to update kubuntu feisty to gusty.
<flaccid> rabi, why?
<stdin> rabi: *need*?
<ardchoille> webulator70: Which nvidia card do you have?
<webulator70> i can give you bits of the error in the log file or something
<webulator70> ti4200
<flaccid> please pastebin webulator70
<webulator70> btw it might be worth noting that i cant seem to even boot with the nvidia drivers in sabyon
<flaccid> perhaps you need to update the driver as its kernel specific
<webulator70> i tried that i think
<ardchoille> webulator70: The ti4200 is listed for the nvidia legacy driver
<flaccid> please make sure you are using the right nv driver and pastebin the error log
<webulator70> i tried the legacy and non legacy driver
<webulator70> just not the new one
<webulator70> 96xx is for ti4200
<webulator70> apparently
<webulator70> sorry if im annoying but whats pastebin?
<ardchoille> webulator70: No, you need the legacy driver
<flaccid> log, log, log..
<flaccid> !pastebin > webulator70
<webulator70> the legacy one says its for gf2 and earlier
<ardchoille> webulator70:  If either of nvidia-glx-legacy/nvidia-glx-new are installed a dotfile is created in /lib/linux-restricted-modules/ . Even after these packages are uninstalled the dotfile will remain and may frustrate efforts to use the nvidia-glx package.
<ardchoille> webulator70: The ti4200 card is listed as a legacy in http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<webulator70> yes its listed under the 96 driver
<webulator70> thats what i used
<ardchoille> webulator70: where?
<webulator70> on that link i was just given
<webulator70> its listed under 96
<webulator70> the middle driver, not the old 'legacy' one and not the  new 'new' one
<ardchoille> webulator70: The 96xx driver and the legacy driver are two different drivers, you need the legacy driver, not the 96xx driver
<webulator70> according to that link i need 96
<webulator70> legacy is 7x something
<webulator70> The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<webulator70> then it listes ti4200 and others
<ardchoille> webulator70: I have installed nvidia drivers on over 100 machines, if you're not going to listen to someone trying to help you then maybe that's why you have this problem.
<webulator70> im listening, i tried both
<ardchoille> yes, and you probably have a dotfile causing problems
<webulator70> and im just saying, according to nvidias own site, it says 96 is for the 4200, regardless of that i tried both
<webulator70> ive formatted several times
<webulator70> ive tried both drivers
<webulator70> back when ubuntun 6.10 was new this all worked ok
<ardchoille> webulator70: No, according to nvidia's own site you need the legacy driver.
<webulator70> according to this link i need 96 http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<webulator70> according to that link the 71 driver is for gf2 and older
<webulator70> the 71 is called legacy
<webulator70> atleast in ubuntus repos it is
<ardchoille> webulator70: Your card is listed on that page under the section that says "Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases."
<ardchoille> at the bottom
<webulator70> read a few lines past that
<webulator70> it says 96
<webulator70> so regardless of what we call it im using the one it says to
<webulator70> besides if you use one thats not supported the installer tells you its not
<webulator70> it did when i downloaded 100 by accident
* flaccid is still waiting for a log
<ardchoille> webulator70: I'm telling you that you need the legacy driver.
<webulator70> oh sorry flac
<webulator70> forget 'legacy' for a sec, tell me what version number
<webulator70> to clear this up
<ardchoille> nvidia-glx-legacy
<ardchoille> That's all you need to know for now.
<webulator70> i tried that one too i said
<webulator70> i tried glx which is for gf3 and 4 and glx legacy for the hell of it
<webulator70> ok i pasted it
<webulator70> the log
<webulator70> 96 is for  the ti400 im sure of it unless nvidia made a major mistake in what they said on that link
<ardchoille> webulator70: Forget about the "96" bit, you need the legacy driver
<webulator70> i did try that too though
<webulator70> same  prob
<webulator70> if you want me to try again i will
<webulator70> i can paste a log for the legacy one too
* flaccid- is back. where is log?
<ardchoille> flaccid-: he never posted the url for it
<webulator70> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38887/
<flaccid-> ok
<webulator70> skip that part about the 100 version driver, i dl that one by accident
<webulator70> i suppose i should have edited that out
<gustavo> does anybody knows a rar password recovery for linux?
<ardchoille> webulator70: If you install from nvidia's package, you have to reinstall everytime you have a kernel upgrade or the driver will disappear
<webulator70> i just formatted then attempted install
<webulator70> like 5 times in the last 2 days
<webulator70> please disregard line 377 onward
<webulator70> [ 3511.717400]  NVRM: The NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti 4200 GPU installed in this    system is    [ 3511.717407]  NVRM:  supported through the NVIDIA 96.43.xx Legacy drivers.
<flaccid-> i was after xorg.0.log . doesn't matter i gotta run anyway
<webulator70> im not being stubborn for nothing, the log even says 96 is for ti4200
<webulator70> ok, thanks anyway flac
<ardchoille> webulator70: Please go to this page and in the top of it tellme which version is for legacy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<webulator70> for my card exactly " nvidia-glx"
<ardchoille> webulator70: no
<webulator70> yes!
<webulator70> it says there "" nvidia-glx" is 96
<webulator70> the log says 96 is for my card
<ardchoille> webulator70: then why is your card listed in legacy on nvidia's site?
<webulator70> nv site says 96 is for my card
<webulator70> its listed as legacy because glx-new doesnt support it
<ardchoille> Then our tutorial is wrong
<webulator70> but glx still does
<webulator70> glx-legacy  does too
<webulator70> legacy is 71
<webulator70> legacy used to be for it but is now only for gf2 and older
<ardchoille> webulator70: and you card is listed on nvidia's legacy list
<webulator70> there are 2 legacy lists look carfully
<webulator70> ones for 96 and ones for 71
<webulator70> 100 is current
<webulator70> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<webulator70> on that site
<webulator70> there are 3 sets of cards
<ardchoille> Ok, I feel you aren't listening and I can't help any futher.. despite installing nvidia drivers on multiple machines.
<webulator70> please just hear me out
<webulator70> i am listening
<webulator70>  i know what im doing
<webulator70> please
<ardchoille> If you knew what you were doing, you wouldn't have any problems, no?
<webulator70> dont just assume, this link does indeed show 3 sets of cards, correct?
<webulator70> i know to an extent, please just dont assume im clueless
<MadAlex>       ?
<webulator70> i will attemp the legacy driver of your choice (again) after you hear me out
<jussi01> MadAlex: ???
<webulator70> alex maybe you can help clear this up
<drmartins> Mad Alex,please use utf-8
<webulator70> or jussi, im not trying to start a flamewar but i have a dispute wiht someone here about nvidia
<webulator70> the driver i mean
<webulator70> a prob im having
<llutz> !enter | webulator70
<ubotu> webulator70: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jussi01> webulator70: whats going on?
<MadAlex> any body way talk on russian?
<jussi01> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<webulator70> thank you jussi
<drmartins> ubotu    ;))
<jussi01> !bot > drmartins
<webulator70> ok, i cant install the nvidia driver, ardchoille says i need the glx-legacy driver, i say i need just glx
<webulator70> for a ti4200
<webulator70> glx-new being the one i cant use
<jussi01> webulator70: and ? do either of them work?
<webulator70> no
<webulator70> 96 and 71 do not
<webulator70> also 100 is ofcoarse too new for me
<webulator70> even sabyon doesnt let me use the nvidia driver
<pillowpants> thanks for the firefox32 install link for amd64
<pillowpants> installing ff32 bit on amd64 seems somewhat lame, but the flash situation has been resolved
<pillowpants> thinags
<jussi01> webulator70: its the 96 driver: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<pillowpants> thanks*
<webulator70> i did use 96
<webulator70> thank you for the confirmation
<sreejith> Hai I am using kubuntu after upgrading RAM from 512 MB to 1GB I am not able to access certain sites like php.net , payapl etc. Can anybody pls help me to sort out this problem?
<jussi01> webulator70: as you see, it is correct
<webulator70> ardchoille wouldnt beleive me that i am to use 96
<ardchoille> webulator70: That is the legacy driver
<jussi01> webulator70: so he may be wrong. move on
<webulator70> its not called legacy thought, 71 is
<jussi01> webulator70: there we go.
<jussi01> webulator70: this seems to be pointless. can we move on?
<ardchoille> webulator70: Regardless of what it's called, you need the legacy driver
<webulator70> there are 3 drivers on the repos, ones called glx, one glx-legacy and one glx-new, glx is the one im to use
<webulator70> yes we can juss
<webulator70> as long as i  confirmed the # the rest is pointless, yes
<sreejith> After upgrading my RAM from 512 MB to 1GB I am not able to access certain sites like php.net , payapl etc. Can anybody pls help me to sort out this problem?
<kenny> has anyone got GoogleEarth4.0Beta to work
<sreejith> after upgrading RAM from 512 MB to 1GB I am not able to access certain sites like php.net , payapl etc. Can anybody pls help me to sort out this problem?
<sreejith> pls help me
<ardchoille> !patience | sreejith
<ubotu> sreejith: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<webulator70> maybe they thought they where being ignored
<webulator70> juss did you catch the log file i posted?
<jussi01> webulator70: Im working I cant talk right atm
<webulator70> ok
<sreejith> <ubotu> thanks for your comment I may little bit impatient as it is urgent for me. sorry for that.
<webulator70> ubotu is a bot, lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot, lol - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> sreejith: run a memtest for some hours to check RAM
<webulator70> ardchoille: shall i try the legacy driver again?
<ardchoille> webulator70: Yes, since that's the correct driver for your card
<ardchoille> webulator70: But, the best way to do this is via the repos
<webulator70> i did it via the repos too
<webulator70> i did it via the repos, nvidias downloads, automatix
<webulator70> nothing worked
<ardchoille> webulator70: Then your systemmay be polluted from all the install/uninstalls
<webulator70> i formatted my ubuntu parition in between though
<sreejith> <llutz> I tried diffrent RAM like 1GB and two 512MB like that the same problem exist. Will a memtest help me?
<webulator70> how do i clear the dot files again?
<webulator70> just to make sure im not missing anything
<webulator70> i dont want to format again if i can help it
<llutz> sreejith: it should
<sreejith> <llutz> I tried the same in another machine by upgrading the RAM same thing happands there also
<sreejith>  <llutz> I will do that
<cps1966> how in the heck do i get this stupid thing to follow order of drives set i bios
<webulator70> btw, even the restricted drivers installer gets version 96 for me
<webulator70> after a format
<cps1966> add backports
<webulator70> ardchoille, ok its all cleaned, going to install the ones called legacy now
<ardchoille> webulator70: There are things you need to check before you install
<webulator70> ok, what should i check?
<ardchoille> webulator70: You really need to read the nvidia tutorial
<webulator70> i did that, i thought you meant other things
<webulator70> brb
<ardchoille> webulator70: The tutorial states that you need to check some things before installing. Have you checked on your kernel modules?
<webulator70> ardchoille: still the same
<ardchoille> webulator70: The tutorial states that you need to check some things before installing. Have you checked on your kernel modules?
<webulator70> it cant even compile a kernel module
<webulator70> it cant even compile a new one
<webulator70> i got rid of the old one
<ardchoille> webulator70: You don't need to compile one
<webulator70> but it should be able to without errors though right?
<ardchoille> webulator70: You keep telling me you read the tutorial yet you keep skipping the first two steps of the tutorial.
<ardchoille> webulator70: In order to compile software, you need to install build-essential, did you install that package?
<webulator70> are you referring to the nvidia tutorial or ubuntus?
<webulator70> like libc?
<webulator70> and the kernel source
<webulator70> those i did
<webulator70> ardchoille: i have libc6 and the kernel source installed yes
<ardchoille> webulator70: Installing the nvidia drivers from the repos takes just a few minutes and a few steps. Why do you insist on wasting time with the nvidia downloaded packages?
<webulator70> ardchoille: i told you ive done that too
<webulator70> ardchoille: directly after a format
<ardchoille> webulator70: What is the output of:  apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<webulator70> ardchoille: i get the same error either way
<ardchoille> is it installed?
<webulator70> is what installed?
<ardchoille> read up two of my lines
<webulator70> ardchoille: how do i find that?
<Theory_> Question. I currently have ubuntu installed.  I am wanting a KDE interface, instead of GNOME. Actually would like to be able to switch between the two at will. Is this a possibility?
<ardchoille> Theory_: yes
<Theory_> ardchoille, It would be nice, depending on the mood, to be able to do this.
<webulator70> Theory: install the kde packages from synaptic
<ardchoille> Theory_: To install the kde desktop, run this: sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Theory_> ardchoille, Is the process difficult?
<ardchoille> Theory_: Not difficult, but time consuming
<Theory_> ardchoille, after i install it, what is required next?
<ardchoille> Theory_: That was a typo
<webulator70> on the log in screen you can choose session
<Theory_> I know what you meant :)
<ardchoille> Theory_: To install the kde desktop, run this: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Theory_> webulator70, At the login screen you can choose, gnome or kde?
<ardchoille> Theory_: Just install the packages with that command. Then to switch desktops log out and choose a desktop at the login screen
<CharlieKane> hello everyone
<webulator70> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-12-generic:
<webulator70>   Installed: 2.6.22.4-12.3
<webulator70>   Candidate: 2.6.22.4-12.3
<webulator70>   Version table:
<webulator70>  *** 2.6.22.4-12.3 0
<webulator70>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<webulator70>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Theory_> ardchoille, Well thats not time consuming ;P
<webulator70> oops sorry
<ardchoille> Theory_: No, but downloading the packages will be :)
<Theory_> ardchoille, Ah, I see.
<webulator70> ardchoille: you see my output there?
<webulator70> it says the kernel module is installed
<ardchoille> webulator70: what is the output of uname -r  ?
<Theory_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Theory_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<webulator70> ardchoille: where should i paste it, in here?
<Theory_> And then an entire list of problems.
<ardchoille> webulator70: it should only be one short line
<Theory_> any ideas here?
<webulator70> ardchoille: its a few lines
<ardchoille> webulator70: uname -r is a list?
<webulator70> ardchoille: not a list but about 5 lines
<Theory_> webulator70, What would cause this error? Any clue?
<ardchoille> webulator70: uname -r should only be one short line, here is mine: 2.6.20-16-generic
<ardchoille> webulator70: Are you on Gutsy?
<webulator70> it does the same thing on both 7.10 and 7.04
<CharlieKane> Is anyone familiar with Konversation disconnecting frequently when using internet via a bluetooth dongle, gprs ?
<webulator70> ardchoille: it does the same thing on both 7.10 and 7.04
<ardchoille> webulator70: Yes, but 7.10 is beta and I don't think I want to open that can of worms
<Theory_> CharlieKane, Why, hello there.
<Theory_> :)
<llutz> CharlieKane: "pppd died inexpectedly"? same here, no clue :(
<webulator70> ardchoille: granted
<CharlieKane> hello Theory_
<ardchoille> webulator70: I was wondering how you got 2.6.22
<ardchoille> Now I know
<CharlieKane> llutz: ah rite... I have no problems with Konversation myself, trying to see if I can sort this for someone else (he's using xchat, argh)  ;)
<matte_> hi there
<webulator70> ardchoille :im am on gutsy right now but i wasnt earlier today, i wanted to have bullet proof x because using the commandline over and over to recover the use of x was annoying
<Beyer> Hi dudes! : )
<matte_> ah, hallo... ist ja deutsch =)
<Theory_> ardchoille, Did you see the problem I posted there?
<ardchoille> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Beyer> What program would be the best to watch dvd?
<CharlieKane> Beyer: I use Kaffeine usually
<emilsedgh> Beyer: kaffeine or kmplayer
<matte_> okay, english is okay, too
<ardchoille> Theory_: I would suggest running: sudo apt-get -f install
<Lynoure> Beyer: different people have different preferences, all that play them seem to play them reliably enough
<webulator70> ardchoille: either way, i cant seem to use nvidia drivers on any distro ive tried since 6.10 a year or so ago
<webulator70> ardchoille: like i said, even sabayon which is a boot distro that should have it going after it boots
<Theory_> ardchoille, Just do what it says, eh? heh.
<matte_> i've got a problem here: i installed the vlc-plugin for firefox from apt-get, but in firefox about:plugins it doesn't appear :-(
<ardchoille> webulator70: For help with gutsy you need to be in #ubuntu+1. I don't like to help with a beta release but I have gotten the nvidia drivers running in everything since Dapper
<matte_> i'm running an amd64 und gutsy-beta...
<Beyer> Okay, I tried to open it with Kaffeine, I opened the whole folder with it that contains the dvd-files.. It doesn't work.. So which of the files should I open with the player?
<webulator70> ardchoille: if i were to do a clean format now with feisty would you still attempt to help me?
<ardchoille> webulator70: yes
<webulator70> ardchoille: i dont think its relevant thought because its the same problem with either version but ill do it,
<ardchoille> webulator70: I'm curious, have you used automatix or easyubntu?
<webulator70> ardchoille: ive used envy, and the restricted driver installer
<webulator70> ardchoille: not that i dont appreciate your help here but im really trying to stress this is not a trivial common problem, ive spent days on this
<CharlieKane> automatix is unsupported and not recommended
<Beyer> .vob, is mpeg. It wont open with any of the players...
<ardchoille> webulator70: ok, well I would suggest you learn how to do things yourself rather than relying on someone else's scripts that aren't supported.
<ardchoille> CharlieKane: Yes
<webulator70> ardchoille: thats always my method but after 5 days asking for help made some sense
<ardchoille> webulator70: ok
<webulator70> ardchoille: there is no reason why just installing it from the restricted driver app built into ubuntu  should not work
<ardchoille> webulator70: Did you use envy before that?
<webulator70> ardchoille: basically, i used the repo, formatted, used envy, formatted, used the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com, formatted, and so on  and so forth
<ardchoille> webulator70: From the tutorial  "Restricted Devices Manager may not work properly on machines that have previously used third party tools like 'envy' to install previous drivers".
<webulator70> ardchoille: yes but how does that come into play if i did a clean install of the os between that
<webulator70> ardchoille: i did a complete reinstall of ubuntu every time
<webulator70> ardchoille: thats why i asked for help, the monotony is getting to me
<ardchoille> webulator70: You did a clean install, then used envy, then noticed the nvidia drivers wouldn't work?
<webulator70> ardchoille: first, i did a clean install, then tried ubuntus own restricted driver app thinking it would go, it didnt, then i did a clean install and tried the repos, then i did a clean install and tried envy, then i did a clean install and tried nvidias download
<webulator70> ardchoille: see what im getting at here? days of the same thing over and over and no luck
<ardchoille> I see
<webulator70> ardchoille, i beleive i might have an usual problem here
<webulator70> ardchoille: windows is a-ok, i know my hardware is too
<webulator70> ardchoille: its kind of weird if you look at my log file there you see that it cant find my geforces irq for some reason
<webulator70> ardchoille: it doesnt help that my bios has next to no options on it
<webulator70> ardchoille: anymore ideas?
<oem> I need help
<webulator70> oem: oem, ill try
<CharlieKane> sup oem
<oem> i cannot run this program because of rgb.txt
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38894/
<wers> CMake Error: your CXX compiler: "CMAKE_CXX_COMPILER-NOTFOUND" was not found
<wers> what can I do?
<webulator70> oem: seems out of league, sorry
<oem> ok
<oem> anybody
<CharlieKane> I dunno either oem
<CharlieKane> What is 'Player' ?
<Jucato> !info stage
<ubotu> Package stage does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Jucato> !info stage gutsy
<ubotu> stage: Robot simulation for Player. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 97 kB, installed size 244 kB
<Jucato> wers: whatcha trying to do?
<oem> ubotu, thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wers> Jucato: install QTCurve on gutsy
<ardchoille> !thanks | oem
<ubotu> oem: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wers> just installed cmake to install it
<Jucato> wers: why?
<oem> ok
<wers> building qtcurve requires cmake, Jucato
<Jucato> !info kde-style-qtcurve gutsy
<ubotu> kde-style-qtcurve: This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 based apps. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.52.3-1 (gutsy), package size 152 kB, installed size 492 kB
<Jucato> wers: ^^^
<wers> haha
<wers> ok
<Jucato> and no, you're most probably building QtCurve for KDE4
<wers> KDE3 only
<Jucato> can you point me to the source of the source code?
<Jucato> but anyway, you can install from the repos. save you the headache :P
<wers> kde-apps
<wers> yeah
<wers> hehe
<Jucato> link plese?
<Jucato> please*
<wers> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/QtCurve+(KDE4,+KDE3,+&+Gtk2+Theme)?content=40492
<wers> I meant, kde look
<wers> I always face problems with installing stuff with fresh installs of (k)ubuntu
<Jucato> maybe because you try compiling first? :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: is there any application that people want and is not packaged yet?
<oem> I do nott know what to insatl
<Jucato> emilsedgh: hm.. tastymenu for one
<Jucato> wers: can you tell me what's the file name of the QtCurve tar.gz you downloaded?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: thanks, let me try it :)
<Jucato> wers: nvm
<wers> Jucato, the one for KDE 3
<Jucato> yeah saw it
<Jucato> yeah seems like the new version moved to CMake :)
<wers> What themes do you prefer btw, qtcurve, plastik, and...?
<Jucato> domino
<Jucato> that one you have to compile
<emilsedgh> Jucato: it has ubuntu (feisty and gutsy) package :)
<Jucato> and there's no GTK equivalent
<wers> didn't you mention lipstik, Jucato?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: oh I thought you meant official Ubuntu packages
<Jucato> ew. no
<wers> While I was looking to Gutsy's sources.list, I saw a "partner" repo.. Is that new?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no, so soon to try that ;)
<Jucato> wers: partner?
<wers> yep
* Jucato hasn't seen that
<wers> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<Jucato> ah canonica
<Jucato> canonical
<stdin> that repo doen't seem right to me
<Jucato> ditto
<stdin> should be RELEASE-commercial
<Jucato> and even gutsy-commercial doesn't even exist
<stdin> that too :)
<Jucato> wers: you have a weird system
<wers> 'partner' repository. This software is not part of Ubuntu, but is offered by Canonical and the respective vendors as a service to Ubuntu users.
<Jucato> must be new
<stdin> well, it doesn't exist as far as I can tell
<ali> ali
<CharlieKane> yeah Ive never heard of that before
<wers> Jucato, aren't you running gutsy?
<ali> kesi inja irani hast?!
<Jucato> I am. but I installed since Tribe 5
<Jucato> !ir
<ubotu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<stdin> !away > CharlieKane|away
<Jucato> too late :P
<jarkko> Anyone done upgrade from feisty to gutsy? I did, and I had to reinstall bunch of backages with apt-get install --reinstall. These included kopete, openoffice etc. To make them work.
<stdin> damn :p
<emilsedgh> ali: man hastam :)
<Jucato> !ohmy | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> wers: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/partner/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Jucato> :D
<ali> ubutu 7.10 key miad?!
<stdin> Jucato: oh, I meant "darn" :p
<ali> ubuntu!
<Jucato> !ir | ali
<ubotu> ali: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast.
<wers> stdin, I don't know but that's what my sources.list said
<Jucato> wers: you have a weird system <-- I repeat :)
<emilsedgh> ali: please speak English here :)
<stdin> wers: well -commercial isn't included by default anyway
<wers> hmm.. is there a medibuntu repo for gutsy?
<wers> didn't see one in source-o-matic
<Jucato> maybe it hasn't been updated yet?
<Jucato> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jucato> wers: ah of course... it only includes official repos + the ones Seveas trusts (owner of that site)
<Jucato> which is practically just opera and beryl
<wers> Jucato, last time I checked, there was medibuntu for feisty in source o matic
<Jucato> perhaps there isn't one for gutsy yet
<Jucato> anyway bbl
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38894/
<oem> what package
<BennieMan>  anyone here use superkaramba?
<emilsedgh> BennieMan: I do :)
<BennieMan> emilsedgh great
<emilsedgh> BennieMan: how could i help?
<BennieMan> i use backtrack2. and when i strat it, i see nothing
<BennieMan> i mean, it tells me is running, but i cant see it
<BennieMan> on the desktop
<arun> does wmode=opaque not work in flash-based websites in linux?
<emilsedgh> BennieMan: you have to add widgets to it
<BennieMan> emilsedgh is built in already in the backtrack 2
<arun> as in, if i look at websites with flash in linux, the flash overlaps other stuff (like dropdown menus) even if wmode = opaque. that doesn't happen with other operating systems... even firefox on windows/mac shows the website correctly, but firefox on linux doesnt
<BennieMan> i have it in the menu and everything
<arun> any way to fix this?
<emilsedgh> BennieMan: so i dunno :)
<BennieMan> k :)
<cash> hello
<cash> please tell me ,how can check what the type of memoryI have ?
<ardchoille> arun: I have searched and searched and I haven't found a way to fix that flash prob
<cash> I mean DDR or DDR-II
<arun> ardchoille: damn.. that's not nice at all
<ardchoille> arun:  Yeah :(
<cash> ardchoille hepl me please ?
<balaji> hello
<balaji> jhbjk
<ardchoille> cash: I don't know how to find that
<cash> =(
<cash> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<wers> is there a kde gui frontend for opensync?
<ozehka> hey uga, today it can't start the xserver....
<emilsedgh> wers: i think theres something named kitchensync, and im not sure its a frontend for opensync
<ozehka> so i reinstalled nvidia-glx, but still it doesn't work
<ozehka> too bad, that i can't neither find drivers for my graphic card on the nvidia page...
<Alp`> i'm searching for good backup solutions for my home-linux. it should support incremental save of data and easy to recover if my system crashes. does anybody knows something that could help me?
<ozehka> how is the browser called which can be runned in terminal?
<_yeo_> lynx#
<_yeo_> lynx
<ozehka> ty
<_yeo_> np
<ardchoille> ozehka: Which card do you have?
<ozehka> ardchoille: geforce 4 mx
<ardchoille> ok
<ozehka> hm, i tried nvidia-xconfig but still i can't get in
<ardchoille> !info nagois
<ubotu> Package nagois does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ardchoille> !info nagios
<ubotu> Package nagios does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<chaosmaster> does anyone have a Samsung syncnaster 755dfx monitor?
<chaosmaster> looks as i have shotgunned my Xserver with trying to install the driver...:(
<ozehka> a basic question: if a command produces a very long output, how can i 'scroll' through it?
<ozehka> well i could > into a file and then view the file.. other ways?
<ardchoille> ozehka: command | more
<_yeo_> do this
<_yeo_> command | more
<_yeo_> or
<_yeo_> command | less
<ardchoille> or less
<ozehka> thanks
<_yeo_> np
<wers> I'm thinking up of configuring MySQL or PostgreSQL for amarok. Which one do you prefer?
<_yeo_> i use sql lite
<_yeo_> seems to work fine for me
<_yeo_> have a library of about 50GB
<hcbox> how can i know my refresh rate ?
<_yeo_> count the screen flickers ;)
<ardchoille> lol
<_yeo_> hcbox: go into system settings and head for the display settings
<wers> I have about 25 GB
<_yeo_> it should be there somewhere
<wers> and it is soo slow
<_yeo_> hmm. sys spec?
<hcbox> _yeo_: t claims my refresh rates is 50hz
<_yeo_> then there you have it :)
<hcbox> _yeo_: i want 60hz :D
<_yeo_> is your monitor capable of it?
<hcbox> for sure
<_yeo_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hcbox> 1920x1200@60hz is native
<_yeo_> run through that and you should be able to specify
<_yeo_> yeah. you can spec resolutions and ref rates in the xserver config program
<_yeo_> just run that command
<hcbox> i tried once, maybe it will works... i know there is a time for refresh rate...
<_yeo_> i would run this first tho : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup.conf
<ardchoille> Yeah, backup.. good idea
<_yeo_> you can edit the xorg.conf file manually. but its alot less of a headache to use dpkg
<ardchoille> hcbox: And after you're done with reconfigure, you need to restart xorg
<_yeo_> yeah
<_yeo_> ctrl + alt + backspace
<_yeo_> (make sure all ur stuff is saved tho or it asplodes)
<hcbox> yeah
<hcbox> i'm at the refresh section
<ardchoille> hcbox: Be aware that restarting xorg will kill your desktop, including konversation
<hcbox> ardchoille: i know ... but i have little problems to uderstand how works refresh line
<hcbox> cause i have 28-96 for horizontal refresh
<_yeo_> if something goes funked up you should really connect back here from a tty (ctrl alt and f1) using irssi
<hcbox> what does it means ?
<ardchoille> hcbox: What monitor (make and model) do you have?
<hcbox> 2407-HC :D
<hcbox> Dell 24"
<wers> how come I cannot open kcontrol with katapult? on katapult, I tried "kcontrol" and "k control," but no app comes out
<jpnurmi> any ideas what could be the reason for apache2 not getting automatically started on reboot in kubuntu 6.10? /etc/default/apache2 contains NO_START=0 and /etc/init.d/apache2 is +x
<ardchoille> wers: kcontrol (no space)
<wers> kcontrol does not come out as well
<_yeo_> wers. launch it via alt + f2
<_yeo_> hcbox: any joy?
<ardchoille> hcbox: Is this your? http://accessories.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&s=dhs&cs=cadhs1&sku=320-5647
<hcbox> _yeo_: still 50Hz
<wers> _yeo_ alt+f2 works, but I just want to use katapul for all the launching, but if I can't got to settle with run command
<_yeo_> ok have you tried setting it higher in the system settings now that you have run that command?
<hcbox> _yeo_: for sure in administration > display setting ... but still 50hz value appears
<hcbox> _yeo_: i noticed the framerate is higher more the resolution decrease
<_yeo_> you mean refresh rate?
<hcbox> yeah
<hcbox> sorry for the mistake
<_yeo_> np. just trying to keep it clear
<_yeo_> well im not sure how to fix that one
<emilsedgh> anyone knows how could i install python's qt sql classes?
<_yeo_> emilsedgh: you talking python programming?
<emilsedgh> _yeo_: yes
<_yeo_> i think you are in the wrong channel mate
<emilsedgh> _yeo_: i know, just asked :)
<_yeo_> usually though. you put the .py file containing the classes in side the path that python is reading them from
<_yeo_> then you just include them in your code
<_yeo_> cant remember exact syntax. has been a while since i played with python
<hcbox> _yeo_: i tried medium option and choose 1920.1200@60Hz and nothing changes ...
<emilsedgh> _yeo_: no, i mean the pyqt's sql classes...
<_yeo_> and you reset the x server after each try?
<_yeo_> ah i think thats probably over my head
<fkm> Hi there. Does someone know, where I can find the file that contains my hosts on Kubuntu?
<fkm> Or is this Apache specific?
<_yeo_> fkm: /etc/hosts
<fkm> Thank you! :)
<_yeo_> fkm: np
<_yeo_> hcbox: and now?
<hcbox> _yeo_: nop
<hcbox> rolling some pot & cooking pizza to forget this shit :D
<stdin> !language | hcbox
<ubotu> hcbox: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hcbox> stdin: sorry, just the usual way for french to claim their frustration
<_yeo_> hcbox: i thought that the french used cigarettes to calm their frustration
<hcbox> _yeo_: everybody smoking joint in France, thats the truth
<hsystem-x> Go kubuntu Offtopic, this ia support channel.
<hsystem-x> is* a
<puppetmaster> hello everyone
<puppetmaster> i was hopping that anyone helping me with my problem
<_yeo_> puppetmaster: hey,. whats the problem?
<puppetmaster> I have an intel945g itegrated graphical card
<puppetmaster> it didn't work clearly at the first
<puppetmaster> but i modified xprg.cong
<puppetmaster> and it worked
<puppetmaster> but when i play any vedio
<puppetmaster> the colours is not good
<puppetmaster> What should I do my friends?
<_yeo_> ok. what colour depth is it set to?
<puppetmaster> 16
<_yeo_> ;) set it to 24
<puppetmaster> when I do that it gets worth
<puppetmaster> So
<_yeo_> what driver is it using?
<puppetmaster> i810 i guess
<_yeo_> have you tried using the vesa driver?
<puppetmaster> tell me how and i will do what you say
<_yeo_> run this from konsole
<puppetmaster> and the answer is no I didn't use that driver
<_yeo_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup.conf && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<puppetmaster> ok
<_yeo_> that will open a config screen for xserver (display system)
<puppetmaster> yes
<puppetmaster> what should i choose?
<puppetmaster> vesa?
<_yeo_> yeah try that
<puppetmaster> and the rest of the configuration
<puppetmaster> Should I agree to all or I 'd change?
<dasnipa> shun the unbeliever, shun!
<_yeo_> you know the resolution and refresh rate of your monitor yes?
<puppetmaster> Amount of memory (kB) to be used by the video card???????
<analfabeta> hi
<administrator> hi
<_yeo_> its an integrated card yes?
<puppetmaster> yes
<analfabeta> why kubuntu and ubuntu have to many diferences ? ubuntu gutsy will have many news, but kubuntu dont. why?
<analfabeta> =/
<_yeo_> do you know how much RAM that it uses for video
<_yeo_> (integrated graphics share some ram)
<puppetmaster> 64 mega
<puppetmaster> should I write 64
<puppetmaster> ?
<_yeo_> ok so 64 x 1024 = 65536
<puppetmaster> i should write 64000 kb because it's kb?
<_yeo_> 65536 KB
<puppetmaster> Rather than communicating directly with the video hardware?? y or n
<puppetmaster>  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? y or n
<_yeo_> try no for now
<puppetmaster> ok
<_yeo_> sometimes either works. sometimes only one does
<_yeo_> ok. one other thing
<puppetmaster> what is it?
<_yeo_> if this breaks when you reset the x server you will need to access a text based terminal (press ctrl + alt+ f1)
<_yeo_> and run this command
<_yeo_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg_backup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_yeo_> then reset the x server
<_yeo_> (write it down)
<puppetmaster> ok
<puppetmaster> Autodetect keyboard layout?
<puppetmaster> yes
<_yeo_> the command to reset the x server is : sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<dasnipa> or alt-backsp
<puppetmaster> or I can press ctrl+alt+brackspace
<_yeo_> yes, ctrl+alt+backspace if you are in the GUI
<puppetmaster> right
<_yeo_> if you are in the tty i think you need the command
<_yeo_> (might be wrong tho)
<puppetmaster> ok my friend
<_yeo_> i have to go for now. good luck
<puppetmaster> thanks
<puppetmaster> bye
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:jykiv] :  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env  FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 --- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<jykiv>  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
-jykiv:#kubuntu-  http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env
* <jykiv!i=Tervuv@modemcable144.186-201-24.mc.videotron.ca>  requested unknown ctcp URL http://st-pitch.miniville.fr/env from #kubuntu
* genii sips a coffee
<dasnipa> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<RytmenPinnen> is it normal to have more than 100 processes running and less then 8megs free memory of 512?
<RytmenPinnen> Sysinfo for 'ladan': Linux 2.6.20-16-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMD Athlon XP 2400+ at 2004 MHz (4012 bogomips), HD: 88/111GB, RAM: 497/503MB, 108 proc's, 3.20h up
<dasnipa> ljl, what did jykiv just do?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable144.186-201-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by LjL
<LjL> dasnipa: spammed with a CTCP
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:stdin] : FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Large pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please. | KDE 4.0 beta 2 --- http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<dasnipa> LjL: and changed the topic with some french site
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> dasnipa, no, he didn't change the topic. type /topic
<dasnipa> stdin just changed it back
<LjL> oh wait, he did...
<LjL> yes sorry
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> what the heck
<administrator> 7name bla
<juaco> is there a eclispe 3.3 for *ubuntu??
<juaco> sorry wrong room
<GuHHH> bye
* genii hands out coffee to those that need some
* Jucato greedily takes it
<mike> kubuntu upgrade failed and now db is locked, how can I restart it?
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<genii> mike: Then re-run the upgrade
<mike> k trying now
<oem> can anyone help my
<oem> ??
<hsystem-x> or just ps -ef|grep USER-NAME-HERE
<hsystem-x> then kill do a kill pid  , where pid is the process id (apt one)
<genii> oem: If you describe your problem someone may be able to assist
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38907/
<oem> here is
<oem> i can not open this program
<juacom99> anyone know if netbeans download from netbeans.org for linux is compatible with *ubuntu?
<mike> oko now it fails for kipi dependencies. I try to run theversion upgrade now and adept crashes
<mike> adept does show 1197 packages upgradeable.. should I just upgrade those?
<wersdaluv> what version are you using, mike?
<wersdaluv> kde 3.5.7?
<mike> feisty, yes 3.5.7
<mike> and feisty and 3.5.7 is up tp date
<wersdaluv> recently, I just upgraded KDE 3.5.7 apps
<wersdaluv> Jucato said that there were patches
<wersdaluv> what are those apps, btw? all of them are kde apps?
<Jucato> mostly kdebase
<mike> lemme look
<Jucato> you can check in Adept for the changelogs
<mike> looks like everything..
* Jucato only had kdebase-related apps
<Jucato> updates I mean
<mike> I checked the repo settings in adept it shows all the gutsy repos in 3rd party..
<Jucato> why would you have gusty repos there?
<mike> I waas running the version upgrade when it crashed
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> so you're upgrading to gutsy
<mike> yes
<mike> all the files were downloaded and there was a failure in teh installation
<Jucato> now it won't upgrade anymore? "kdesu adept-manager --version-upgrade" ?
<Jucato> oh..
<Jucato> (tricky..)
<mike> so the db wasa locked
<Jucato> !adeptfix | mike
<ubotu> mike: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<mike> I unlocked it then ran dpkg --configure -a and it ran for a while but then failed
<Jucato> run it again?
<Jucato> um.. you are aware that gutsy is still beta right? usualy beta disclaimers?
<mike> now adept shows (bottom left) install 136, upgrade 1193, remove 9. and 1549 installed 1197 upgradable
<mike> yup I am aware of the usual beta disclamers
<Jucato> try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends"
<mike> but this is the first time I have tried the upgrade trick, usually fresh install except for /home
<Jucato> or haveyou tried --version-upgrade again?
<Jucato> yeah I find upgrades to be tricky...
<mike> version upgrade just crashes immediatly
<Jucato> oh dear...
<uga> ozehka: sorry, I was away
<Jucato> try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --install-recommends" from Konsole... not sure if Adept would be of any help right now...
<ozehka> uga: np
<uga> ozehka: did you solve the problem? why didn't it start up?
<uga> any errors in the command line when running X :1 &
<uga> ?
<mike> hmm... the install-recommends fails with the same dependency stuff, talking about feisty and circle dependencies..
<Jucato> mike: can you use pastebin to show the errors please?
<mike> a bunch of unresolved and circular dependencies
<mike> ok
<Jucato> !pastebin | mike
<ubotu> mike: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mike> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38912/
<mike> should I run install-recommends with the -f o[ption
<MetaMorfoziS> "Photoshop reported imports it OK but corrupts some internal tables during the process. ImageMagick barfs on it."
<MetaMorfoziS> what does barfs means?
<MetaMorfoziS> i didn't find that in the dictionary, sorry, help me:)
<Jucato> mike: um.. just a guess, maybe you could disable all feisty repos if you have gutsy ones already there?
<mike> I wondered if I could put my old repo file in place and try the version upgrade again?
<Jucato> mike: you could probably try disableing the gutsy repos and doing that
<Jucato> but it might have started installing things already.. not really sure
<mike> well I guess I've nothing to loose, might just have to reinstall all but /home again..
<sander_> is there a kde pager which works well with compiz?
<Jucato> mike: I wish you the best of luck!
<mike> thanks
<mike> I'll report
<george> i have an older IBM Thinkpad Pentium 3 500 that gives the error invalid compressed format Kernel panic-not syncing with Ubuntu, and Kubuntu but Xubuntu will load
<george> does Ubuntu and Kubuntu recognize that the hardware is to old?
<DaEmOnIcUs> hi all. I want to make a script to run at kde startup , after beryl and beryl-manager have started. i want it to have this command "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Jucato> DaEmOnIcUs: make the script executable and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<DaEmOnIcUs> Jucato that's what i am asking. I don't have an idea of shell scripting.If you can say me the command in the script
<DaEmOnIcUs> and how to save it
* Jucato doesn't do BASH scripts.. sorry
<DaEmOnIcUs> thanx anyway
<flokuehn> Jucato: but how does he tell kde to execute the script after starting beryl?
<Jucato> scripts are ordinary text files anyway
<Jucato> flokuehn: that I don't know :)
<DaEmOnIcUs> i will give it a shot
<flokuehn> Jucato: ok
* Jucato has never gotten the hang of Autostart order
<flokuehn> Jucato: this will be interesting
<Jucato> not sure if it follows alphabetical order :0
<rjune_> can anybody point me to a HOWTO on modifying .debs?
<Jucato> rjune_: modifying how?
<Jucato> what do you mean
<rjune_> I've got a patch for jabber to allow it to auth via PAM, but I want to modify the existing jabber package.
<Jucato> um.. .deb package are compiled binaries. you can't apply patches to it
<Jucato> you'll have to grab the source code package, and compile it yourself or make a .deb out of it
<rjune_> *sigh*. no but you can modify the source package and build it
<Jucato> you can modify the source package, but a .deb doesn't contain source code
<darktyco> this might be obvious, but is compiz fusion the default window manager in kubuntu gutsty? I know it is in ubuntu but I haven't see it explicity stated for kubuntu anywhere
<Jucato> it's not the default, not in Ubuntu, not in Kubuntu
<Jucato> it's installed, but not enabled by default
<Jucato> at least on ubuntu. (not sure on Kubuntu)
<darktyco> ah, I thought it would be enabled by default if it detected that it could run
<genii> Jucato: Autostart order is same method as init.d or so. things are executed in alphabetical or numerical order. So a then b then c    etc etc
<darktyco> otherwise it would default back to metacity
<Jucato> darktyco: not really sure. that could be true for Ubuntu. but not for Kubuntu (yet?)
<Jucato> genii: probably. last I tried it didn't but what the heck :)
<darktyco> Jucato: k, thanks. my feeling was that since I had not found any explicit information on it for kubuntu that it was the case.
<Daisuke_Laptop> darktyco: that seems to be the way it's going for gutsy, though
<Daisuke_Laptop> ubuntu, not kubuntu (afaik)
<Jucato> no compiz-fusion installed by default on Kubuntu
<ardchoille> Jucato: yay!
<Jucato> feel free to install it from the repos :)
<ardchoille> heh, no way
<Jucato> I did say, feel free :)
<Jucato> if you don't feel it, don't :P
<darktyco> hehe, maybe later
<Jucato> darktyco: mostly the reason is that the KDE integration of Compiz sucks a bit
<darktyco> thanks for the info though
<Daisuke_Laptop> a bit?
<ardchoille> lol
<khaije> Jucato: doesn't it though... bah!
<emilsedgh> YetAnotherReasonToWaitForKDE4
<darktyco> I would personally rather use kde4 rather than compiz, but apparently in gutsy there won't be either so I'll just stop thinking about it ;)
* Jucato would rather use kompmgr for now... if he ever needs composting.. which he doesn't right now...
* hero rehi
<khaije> what is kompmgr?
<ozehka> uga: I installed the drivers from the nvidia site and now it works again
<ozehka> uga: I'll notify u if I get core dumps again ^^
<Jucato> khaije: the built in compositing manager for kwin in KDE 3
<Jucato> it's not a polished as much, but does ok for transparencies and shadows
* Jucato wonders where the extra 'a' came from
<khaije> Jucato: it's a windows manager?
<Jucato> khaije: Kwin is the KDE window manager
<Jucato> kompmgr is  a part of kwin that manage compositing (translucency, shadows)
<Jucato> it's labeled as experimental though
<Braiam> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kompmgr/index.html
<khaije> oh like a plugin?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: was kwin the first compositing enabled wm?
<Jucato> no. it's built into kwin
<Jucato> emilsedgh: OS X's :)
<aggelos> hi  all is there a good manual how to enable beyl-manager and emarald to kde ?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: really ? didnt know it..., but what in linuxland?
<Jucato> !beryl | aggelos
<ubotu> aggelos: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<khaije> i didn't realize kwin was capable of any hw accel composting... it always seems to be sw rendered
<Jucato> emilsedgh: enlightenment most probably
<emilsedgh> gh
<Daisuke_Laptop> or xfce
<Jucato> xfce?
<Jucato> doesn't even have compositing yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> it did when i used it
<khaije> neither do blackbox, and many others
<Daisuke_Laptop> and that was a while back (end of last year, beginning of this year)
<Jucato> hm.. it did?
* genii tries to imagine compiz-xfce
<Daisuke_Laptop> was available in edgy
* Jucato really hasn't heard that
<Daisuke_Laptop> not compiz, and none of the really fancy effects, but it handled shadow and transparency fairly well
<ellipsys> Morning ladies and gentlemen.
<ellipsys> Mostly gentlemen I'm sure
<ellipsys> is anyone upgraded to the beta and using an ATI card?
<tsdgeos> ellipsys: me
* Jucato waves hello to the okular dev in da house! :)
<tsdgeos> hi :-)
<ellipsys> Are you using the fglrx driver, and if so did the upgrade fubar all your settings?
<tsdgeos> ellipsys: i'm using the fglrx driver provided by ubuntu, not self installed
<tsdgeos> updating went "as good as one can expect from ubuntu"
<ellipsys> Ahh all right. I'm using the same one as well.
<tsdgeos> ellipsys: http://tsdgeos.blogspot.com/2007/09/kubuntu-gutsy-issues.html <-- my thoughts
<ellipsys> tsdgeos: Thanks. I'll read over.
<oem> which kubuntu to download?
<oem> 7.04
<oem> or 7.10
<oem> what does it means i386
<oem> .iso
<flokuehn> i386 is the cpu architecture
<flokuehn> you want to download the 7.04.iso
<Riddell> mike: where did your upgrade fail?
<ellipsys> oem: 7:10 is beta right now and just came out.  I'd suggest running 7.04 until 7.10 is finalized
<ellipsys> Unless you want to muck about in beta software of course.
<ellipsys> i386 is probably what you want.
<ellipsys> and .iso is a type of disc image. You can burn it to disc using K3b easily.
<flokuehn> or any other burning programm
* ellipsys nods 
<flokuehn> but you habe to choose "burn iso" from the menu
<flokuehn> that is really important
<Daisuke_Laptop> also may be called "burn cd image"
<flokuehn> thats it
* ellipsys ponders
<ellipsys> Is there anyone here who has configured ubuntu as somewhat of a NAS server?
<wersdaluv> Failed to fetch http://ph.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/universe/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<wersdaluv> what could that mean?
<Jucato> wersdaluv: try running apt-get update again
<Jucato> sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> might be a server problem
<wersdaluv> ok
<genii> ellipsys: If you are having a dedicated box for this might be better to look at embedded distribution of FreeNAS
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Jucato> how
<genii> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> hi Jucato genii ,I recently did a standard adept update of some apps, but now i have apps auto-opening at logon ...how do i prevent this ?
<Jucato> close them before you logout
<BluesKaj> I do
<Jucato> (if you have setup session management to restore from previous session)
<ellipsys> genii: I've thought about that... I'm actually using OpenFiler at the moment but I'm none too happy with it.  Would FreeNAS be better? Initially I chose openfiler because it was linux based instead of BSD
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what apps would these be?
<genii> BluesKaj: I haven't seen that effect yet. Maybe look in the Autostart for ones that shouldn't be there
<BluesKaj> well, the problem is the pc won't shutdown if i chose the normal logout , so I do the ctrl,alt,bkspce , then shutdown from the login screen
<Jucato> BluesKaj: that doesn't save the session
<genii> ellipsys: I'm using FreeNAS on a mixed OS network of (k)ubuntu,FBSD, MacOS 9.2 and Windows 2K, works extremely well
<genii> ellipsys: Not having used Openfiler i couldn't give a comparative review
<genii> BluesKaj: Ah. Maybe put in kernel load line of menu.list option acpi=force
<ellipsys> genii: That's good to hear. The only thing I'm worried about is how to migrate over to FreeNAS and all.
<genii> ellipsys: If you have data on openfiler stored on some separate HD than the system install, it simplifies things
<BluesKaj> where genii after this line ? : title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic it's the first uncommented line in the grub/menu.lst
<poison--> mornin guys
<genii> BluesKaj: Just after splash if it exists
<ellipsys> genii: I have a separate HDD for the OS, yes.
* poison-- wonders if genii had nightmares with brazilian hotties
<BluesKaj> no splash genii
<genii> ellipsys: You can also install FreeNAS to run from a USB key or so (takes only 32Mb), so running it that way to test it out first could be an option
<genii> BluesKaj: the line that starts with: kernel   /bott/vmlinuz-something     at end of that one
<BluesKaj> ok genii thx
<genii> BluesKaj: That may help with the shutdown issue, the apps autostarting maybe we tackle after that :)
<Jucato> the autostarting apps could probably be solved if session management properly saves
<Jucato> hm.. or manually saved :P
<Jucato> but he left
<Jucato> so genii, you tell him :)
<genii> Jucato: He'll be back, i'm sure LOL
* Jucato ->setStatus( BUSY );   // int const BUSY = -1;
<genii> poison--: no, nightmares of being chased by broken computers
<ellipsys> genii: It can run as a sort of "live CD" from the USB key, without affecting the data on the storage hard drives?
<poison--> lmao
<poison--> hey Jucato
<genii> ellipsys: Yes
<ellipsys> Ahh okay. Great. I'll have to give that a try.
<ellipsys> It may be a better solution. OpenFiler seems extremely laggy on the shares, especially with SMB. They only work in Konq, not even smb4k
<ellipsys> Not much faster in Windows either
<genii> ellipsys: Well, almost every network filesystem/sharing suffers from lag. NFS is sometimes horrible for this.
<s> does anyone know why my external harddrive is being detected as an 'unmounted removable medium?'  do i just have to mount the drive to be able to access it, or, should it normally be plug n' play?
<genii> s: What filesystem is on it?
<genii> s: normally the system will try to automount known filesystems
<flokuehn> genii: did you try to mount it manually
<flokuehn> ?
<s> genii: the filesystem is ntfs
<poison--> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=9076 <---- how sweet
<flokuehn> genii: sorry i meant s
<ellipsys> genii: DO you know what file system FreeNAS uses? Is it like ext3 or something?
<ellipsys> poison--: Nifty
<poison--> :D
<genii> ellipsys: Mine wanted to use the UFS, but i specified ext2 instead
<ellipsys> genii: Ahh, it gives you that option? Or is that some conf file editing wizardry?
<genii> s: If you need to write to it you will need some tool like ntfs-3g
<genii> ellipsys: It has a weg control interface, i set that from there :)
<genii> *web
<genii> !ntfs | s
<ubotu> s: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<s> genii:  i don't want to write, only read.  any ideas?
<genii> s: See above link for read only
<s> oh thanks for the link
<s> :)
<ubuntu_> oi/
<ubuntu_> oi
<oem> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38920/
<oem> can anybody help me
<oem> plizz
<s> just state the question oem and see if anyone can
<flokuehn> oem: what are trying to do
<ellipsys> genii: Thanks, I'll see about giving it a try.  Would you (or anyone else) happen to know about dual booting (k)ubuntu x64 and Vista x64? Like which should be installed first and whatnot? I remember a tutorial that said to install Windows first, but I was always taught that linux comes first?
<oem> run this program on player
<oem> stage
<genii> ellipsys: I trust the grub manager more than the vista boot manager so i would put vista on first like previous ways of dual-boot with windows/ubuntu
<ubuntu_> pssssssss
<oem> it says error while loading shared libraries
<ubuntu_> ppp
<LjL> ubuntu_ that's spam and it's unwelcome
<wersdaluv> edgy and feisty detected my scanner, but gutsy beta doesn't..it worked with kooka before...
<wersdaluv> what can I do?
<ellipsys> genii: Understood.  I'm assuming the support for 64 bit k/ubuntu is pretty comperable with standard 32 bit?
<LjL> bad assumption i'd say
<genii> ellipsys: IRC support is same as 32 bit , some known issues with 64 bit version like plugins under FireFox and some others
<Dr_Willis> java, flash, wine, some emulators, codecs. lets see what else....
<Dr_Willis> actually i think java is fixed now.. :)
<ellipsys> All that? Bloody hell...  I hate to let 4gb of RAM go to waste on the box that will be built today but I don't want severely crippled functionality..
<Dr_Willis> Your Mileage may vary. :)
<Dr_Willis> whats more imporntant.. enterainment? or getting work done that NEEDS that much ram.. :)
<tommymann> is there a way to have firefox installed twice
<Dr_Willis> a lot of it can get working in the 32bit chrooted stuff...
<genii> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure if enabling >4Gb and recompile kernel still under 32bit works
<BluesKaj> genii, that acpi=force did the trick
<BluesKaj> thx
<Dr_Willis> tommymann  ive used some of the  autopackage/clik things to install it just for a single user.
<genii> BluesKaj: Good :)
<Dr_Willis> genii no idea. Ive noticed that most new machines  (gateway ect) top out at 3gb anyway. :)
<tommymann> so can a single user have two firefoxes installed?
<genii> BluesKaj: were you able to exit and save session, eliminationg the autosarting issue?
<Dr_Willis> tommymann  proberly can. if you compiled it from source. should be doable. :) but not sure of any othe rways.
<ellipsys> Without any modification, how much of that 4gb will regular 32bit Kubuntu see?
<BluesKaj> genii, I'l try that ...brb
<tommymann> I've only dealt with firefox from source once, it doesn't have a make file or any of the jazz I'm used to
<Dr_Willis> yep. i hear it can be a bit complex.
<Dr_Willis> Mighty want to clarify WHY you are wanting 2+ firefox's..
<ellipsys> I heard that *nix will see more than windows due to better addressing. Windows basically put a cap on it or some such?
<genii> ellipsys: My Feisty sees all 4Gb on my home box without alteration, anything more i think it would ignore
<Dr_Willis> ellipsys windows has the 32bit/64bit issues also.
<Dr_Willis> i think the limit is for OVER 4gb ram.. like genii said..
<tommymann> I want to put one firefox with my stumble upon and stuff that's tied to the kde wallet, and another one for just general browsing
<tommymann> I want one more secure than another
<tommymann> and I don't really want two profiles so I can make the more secure one terminal access only
<tommymann> by the way, can you make it where an application won't open without the wallet
<ellipsys> Genii and Dr_Willis - I'll just use 32bit Feisty (or Gutsy beta) then.
<tommymann> or without sudo like adept
<Dr_Willis> I see no reason to use 64bit for most people.
<genii> tommymann: Why not use the firefox profile manager to make a profile for each type of browsing instead?
<tommymann> because then it alerts people to that there is another profile
<Dr_Willis> make a 2nd user. su to that user. :)
<ellipsys> Well thank you for your help, (especially Genii and Dr_Willis) but I have to get going for awhile. Take care!
<Dr_Willis> Alertrs people? ya only got 1 account?
<tommymann> yeah
<Dr_Willis> how lame is that.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<tommymann> well I've never needed more than one before
<Dr_Willis> You just mentioned Other people? You now have us all very confused....
<Dr_Willis> Sounds like you are doing backflips for some trival things.. :)
<tommymann> My lady friend is moving in, and I don't want her to find my porn
<Dr_Willis> make her an account.
<tommymann> and I don't want her looking for it
<tommymann> she's wiley
<Dr_Willis> thats what a multiuser system is all about.
<Dr_Willis> thers dozens of ways to lock down accounts.
<genii> tommymann: Looking into a solution
<Dr_Willis> and secure stuff from casial filesystembrowsing.
<Dr_Willis> chmode your porn dirs so her user cant get into them.
<tommymann> Well I use X rated stumble upon
<tommymann> instead of actually downloading anything
* Dr_Willis is amazed at people that use the web for porn.. :) therws MUCh better ways...
* Dr_Willis shuts up now.
<tommymann> well the internet makes it private and easy
<Dr_Willis> the point is one does not really need a web browser to get porn. :) but have fun.
<Tm_T> hey
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tommymann> well thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> and one of th reasons for a multiuser system - is to let her have her own account/setup and leave your account/stuff alone.
<tommymann> she has her own computer
<Dr_Willis> this 2 firefox/profiles/stuff is just a lot of complex work.
<tommymann> it's just for when she reaches over and borrows mine
<Tm_T> tommymann: perhaps talk about this with your girl, really
<tommymann> ha
<Dr_Willis> sounds like social engineering to me...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<genii> tommymann: Old (1.5 series but perhaps helpful) http://dojotoolkit.org/node/209
<tommymann> oh well I was just looking to see if anyone had quick fixes
<Dr_Willis> get a DasKeyboard. and tell her to stay Off your pc.. :)
* Tm_T has tons of, but will keep them out of discussion for now
<Dr_Willis> set your screensaver to 1 min. and password protect it. :0
<genii> tommymann: There is a linux sript equiv, lemme find it
<ozehka> wget-question: when i load the url in browser, it redirects me to the file, so i can download it...
<ozehka> if i use it in wget it would just load the html...
<genii> Or you could adapt the cygwin one
<genii> bah work interrupts :( AFK
<harmental> hey guys..ive found this kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade" in the upgrade tuto....
<harmental> should it be kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade"??
<fdoving> harmental: yes, probably.
<harmental> fdoving: thx
<Jucato> harmental: kdesu adept-manager --version-upgrade
<Jucato> follow the instructions in the link from the Beta annoucnement page
<harmental> it doesnt work....
<harmental> jucato: if if remove the quotation marks i get:
<harmental> kdesu: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'.
<Jucato> sorry forgot the put the quotation marks
<Jucato> harmental: kdesu "adept-manager --version-upgrade"
* Jucato was typing from memory
<Jucato> but it's --version-upgrade not --dist-upgrade
<harmental> Jucato: that doesnt work either....
<Jucato> what does it say?
<Jucato> did  you enable Pre-released updates?
<harmental> adept_manager: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'
<harmental> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<harmental> ive been trying this tuto for an hour now....
<harmental> Jucato: maybe i am missing some particular repo?
<Jucato> maybe... not really sure... sorry
<Aranel> how can I use .psd files in Kubuntu ?
<genii> Aranel: I'm pretty sure gimp can import them
<emilsedgh> Aranel: could gimp open it? maybe...try it
<martijn> Aranel: aren't those photoshop files?
<Sanne> Aranel: psd is a proprietary format, so it may be that not everything works.
<Aranel> oh, ok, i'll try it :)
<yeo__> Aranel: you can also try running PS via wine
<Braiam> gimp can open psd files
<Braiam> but I remember that it does not recognizes layers
<Braiam> only a flat image from merged layers
<xenol> can someone tell me plz if i want to run beryl do i have to have xgl installed?
<Jucato> !beryl | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<martijn> xenol: not for compiz, so i guess not for beryl either
<martijn> not that i have much experience.... beter visit the channel Jocato proposed
<martijn> Jucato, oops
<Jucato> !tab | martijn
<ubotu> martijn: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> :)
<martijn> Jucato: i know :)
<Jucato> easier to avoid typos :)
<Jucato> :P
<martijn> thanks anyways
<Jucato> hehehe
<martijn> hehe
<martijn> hmm, i am gona continue writing my docbook
<Braiam> A little question about this chat. Is this any official user support chat, or just a community chat. I just open konversation and this channel was open
<poison--> this is the CHAT :D
<poison--> and yes, the official support chan
<martijn> but it is community based and for free
<genii> Braiam: #kubuntu channel is for kubuntu support, #kubuntu-offtopic for general talk
<genii> Braiam: Same for the other variations, ubuntu, xubuntu etc
<Braiam> does it means that theres always somebody officially in charge of this chat?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> even in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> Braiam: There are IRC channel ops around always to make sure channel rules are adhered to
<Jucato> and make sure that genii has his recommended daily dose of kaffeine
<Braiam> thanx. those guidelines are what i was searching for
* genii listens to the Coffee, Lovely Exlixir of the Gods song on his Kaffeine
<Sanne> Braiam: you'll find a lot of Ubuntu related channels here as well as some more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<unperson> Is it possible to compose an HTML message with inline images using kmail?
<emiliano> gfffffffff
<melody> Hello
<melody> Question... I was looking through the software repos in Kubuntu (tribe5) and couldn't find frostwire or limewire.  Is there something else that Kubuntu people are using in place of these apps?
<harmental> Jucato: me again....could you please share with me your sources.list?
<Jucato> harmental: I'm already on gutsy. does that matter?
<Jucato> !frostwire | melody
<ubotu> melody: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<harmental> thats fine...
<Jucato> hold on
<harmental> thx!
<melody> thank you
<Jucato> harmental: http://jucato.org/stuff/sources.list
<melody> well.. awesome.  frostwire.com is borked.   Can't download, as the website is coming up all goofy
<harmental> thank you very much!
<melody> can anyone else check and see if they can get onto frostwire.com without issue?
<deviance> I have installed the nvidia drivers, which should work with my 7300gs, but they diddn't, Im gonna try again, how can I do this?
<Jucato> melody: Parse error: syntax error, unexpected ';' in /home/frostwir/public_html/includes/config.php on line 17
<deviance> Hi Jucato
<david___> sdfnseigj0wegnwe
<melody> okay.. that's what I was getting.   Oh well.
<david___> gegbuwno0ibhegbwoibgeoigbig
<Jucato> hi deviance
<david___> sorry
<david___> god bye
<Jucato> david___: splease stop that
* Arkard say hi to all here
<Arkard> hi guys, have you ever heard about megaupload?
<BluesKaj> melody, konq browser shows it too Parse error: syntax error, unexpected ';' in /home/frostwir/public_html/includes/config.php on line 17
<Arkard> who here want a premium Account for 3 months?
<melody> any ideas on where to snag the frostwire.deb otherwise?
<Jucato> !offtopic | Arkard
<ubotu> Arkard: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<deathguppie> well.. that's it for me boys.. I think I'm done with Kubuntu.. it's been fun, but not as practical as I'd hoped.. moving back to a source based distro..
<BluesKaj> melody, there's gotta be some mirrors  , check on http://www.google.com/linux
<Jucato> deathguppie: um.. ok... O.o
* Jucato thinks this is a night of firsts...
<BluesKaj> deathguppie, sorry to hear that,but some patience is required
<Jucato> and I bet you have lots of it, since you seem to have come from a source based distro (gentoo?)
<BluesKaj> melody, http://sourceforge.net/projects/frostwire
<deviance> Is it not in the Reppos Melody?
<Jucato> frostwire? nope
<deathguppie> I think Kubuntu is a great distro.. it's just that I actually use some applications and there is just to much broken stuff on Ubuntu/Kubuntu.. and well.. compiling on this platform is such a pain..
<Jucato> well, it is meant to be a binary distro... so compiling isn't as natural as it is on Gentoo
<Jucato> but what broken stuff?
<Jucato> and which version are you testing?
<melody> deviance: nope. frostwire isn't in the repos for some reason
<deathguppie> My breaking point is when I couldn't find a decent linear video editor..
<Jucato> kino?
<deviance> Oh, shocking
<BluesKaj> hmm repos seem to be down in ca
<deviance> !kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.92-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1126 kB, installed size 3912 kB
<deathguppie> Kino is a joke.. no offense but talk about lack of features..
<deviance> :(
<Jucato> !info kdenlive gutsy
<ubotu> kdenlive: A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<deathguppie> kdenlive is decent but kubuntu's version won't render your project
<Jucato> gutsy?
<deathguppie> Jahshaka is not available..
<deviance> melody: what about Gtk-Gnutella?
<deviance> Its in the reppos
<deviance> I used it for a bit, but never likes Lime or frost anyway
<Jucato> deathguppie: true. dunno it's probably harder to provide and maintain binary packages than ebuilds... probably
<deathguppie> I use blender a lot, so I can use the compositor in that to edit video.. but the sound was atrocious .. as a matter of fact I could never get jackd to run under kubuntu properly for any applications.. though I believe blender uses.. sdl
<deviance> I couldnt get jackd to work either, I wanted ardout soo bad
<melody> deathguppie: well...  I'm a professional video editors (have been for the past 15 years) and ..well.. our company is highly linux based, but we do have to resort to VideToaster [4]  in our suite.. (winblows only)
<deathguppie> melody: well actually blenders compositor is pretty damn good, but it doesn't have a lot for sound. It will let you edit the sound but will only render it as a seperate file..
<melody> errrm.. are we talking about the 3d app?
<deathguppie> melody: yes
<melody> weird
<deathguppie> I know, but it actually has a pretty good compositor built in.
<harmental> jucato: i've tried everything the tuto says...Step-by-step...with your sources.....and it still doesnt work....i dont know what else to do.......
* Jucato learned about Linux through Blender.. hopes one day to be able to actually do 3D CG w/ Blender...
<harmental> any ideas?
* Jucato is too sleepy to have ideas :(
<Jucato> sorry
<jussi01> harmental: what are you trying to do?
<harmental> jusi01...i am trying to upgrade to gutsy beta.....
<harmental> and it all fails when i do kdesu "adept_manager --version-upgrade"
<harmental> i get adept_manager: Unknown option '--version-upgrade'.
<jussi01> !tab | harmental
<ubotu> harmental: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<deathguppie> melody: besides the built in linear editing system you can also composite and render video through nodes allowing for things like chroma key and image manipulation..
<deathguppie> Blender is very, very versitile..
<jussi01> harmental: have you asked in #ubntu+1
<jussi01> harmental: have you asked in #ubuntu+1
<deathguppie> it also renders out in Cineon, OpenEXR, Radiance HDR, DPX, NTSC, PAL, ... etc..
<harmental> jussi01: nop.....
<melody> deathguppie: I'll have to take a closer look at that app.  I mean.. I was very impressed with just the 3d aspects of it
<harmental> i guessed that since this is already beta...this is channel to go...
<jussi01> !gutsy | harmental
<ubotu> harmental: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<deathguppie> melody: I recommend it ;)
<salsero> hi my kubuntu doesnt boot. i need your help.
<MrDuck> salsero: what's the problem? :P
<xenol_> should be my xgl be laggy after i launched it?
<salsero> MrDuck, my kubuntu boots till the kubuntu logo. after that nothing happens (u can answer also in german)
<melody> sweet
<BluesKaj> !de | salsero, MrDuck
<ubotu> salsero, MrDuck: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<salsero> MrDuck, after alt+f1 i see: trying to resume from /dev/disk....   no resume image,doing normal boot
<salsero> i donot get help in the german channel. i would be glad if u can helb me here
<salsero> yesterday i have installed something like kde-dev
<MrDuck> sry was cooking my dinner,wellnot many ideas,isn't it failing after some fsck?
<kaminix> Where ought I install Java if I install it manually from Sun's website? Can I make my apps use that Java and not download any from the repos?
<dudemeister> hiho, i think i have some problems with a gtk application (zattoo player), it does not draw the contents of the window, and only works when i use the --sync option. any ideas?
<sven_oostenbrink> I am using ssh to connect to various servers. Sometimes, most of the times, connecting takes about .5 seconds,but sometimes it can take up to 30 seconds.. the servers have the same hardware and same OS, why does it take so long to connect sometimes??
<snowdonkey> Does anyone know the PHP package for XSLT?
<theory_> Question.  My touchpad on my laptop is too sensitive.  I wish to disable 'tap to click'...little help?
<sven_oostenbrink> I am using ssh to connect to various servers. Sometimes, most of the times, connecting takes about .5 seconds,but sometimes it can take up to 30 seconds.. the servers have the same hardware and same OS, why does it take so long to connect sometimes??
<knub> stdin: hi! :)
<snowdonkey> Nevermind, it's php5-xsl
<MrDuck> oh my,guys,was running an app under wine,then killed it but sound from it keeps playing,any idea how to shoot it?
<MrDuck> nvm got it :-)
<tim_> hi
<tim_> Which 3d desktop effects doi install?
<tim_> compiz or beryl?
<jussi01> !compiz | tim_:
<ubotu> tim_:: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tim_> how do i make my clock trum from 13-9 to 1  pm
<hsystem-x> right click clock
<hsystem-x> click date & time format
<tim_> and? then?
<hsystem-x> on the section times & dates
<hsystem-x> change time format to pH
<tim_> yes i did and nothig changed
<hsystem-x> then apply.
<hsystem-x> then restart your desktop
<tim_> log out then come back?
<tim_> ok now it works cool
<hsystem-x> ok.
<tim_> how do i make not to display the year only month  and date
<tim_> ok cool i figured out
<tim_> how do i mount  img. files?
<tim_> what app do i use?
<ghostcube> hi maybe here someo9ne can help in #kde theire strange
<zaza> Salut
<ghostcube> i need to know how i can get this  on any distribution $(kde_datadir)
<ghostcube> i need it for kiba-dock to parse the kde icon themes
<ghostcube> and mime types
<ghostcube> i dont get it through the developer page may someone can help
<tzanger> trying to b uild the sample test application in kdevelop and it's saying that /lib/cpp fials the sanity check... am I missing something obvious?
<tzanger> aha
<tzanger> C++ compiler might help
<Sanne> tzanger: build-essential istalled?
<Dr_willis> and proverly need a dozen+ other -dev files as well.
<ghostcube> i need to know how i can get this  on any distribution $(kde_datadir) to load kde icon themes to kiba-dock
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> noone ?
<Dr_willis> check in #KDE
<Dr_willis> thats some sort of system variable. kde has some tools that show what its set to.
<Dr_willis> its possible kibadock is using some wrong location.
<ghostcube> Dr_willis: kiba isnt using kde so far
<ghostcube>  i want to bring it in
<ghostcube> it uses gtk search icon
<ghostcube> in kde no one answers me
<ghostcube> since 30 minutes or so
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> i must get the path to the kde datadir so i can load the icons from it
<ghostcube> :|
<tim_> How do i create an ISO of a CD that i have??
<emilsedgh> tim_: with K3B
<emilsedgh> tim_: go and write the cd, but check 'Only Create Image' checkbox
<tim_> whrer \e do i find k3b in the menu?
<ghostcube> multimedia
<tim_> how do i keep the old package of fuseISO and not upgrade it ? and dont get an upgrade message all th  time?
<tim_> do u know?
<tim_> hello
<tim_> how do i set some file not to upgrade and keep an old version of it?
<emilsedgh> tim_: if someine knows, will answer, please do not repeat
<tim_> ok
<tim_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<tim_> !desktop effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<Dr_willis> you can 'dd' a cd to an .iso file real fast also. :)
<tim_> How do i isntall desktop effects for kubuntu 7.10 ?
<Dr_willis> well its not rel4eased yet. so no support yet for it. Id say search the package manager and install the kde-compiz thing i just noticed. :)
<Dr_willis> but thats all i know on the topic
<Dr_willis> compiz-kde - OpenGL window and compositing manager - KDE window decorator
<sstchur> I'm trying to get drivers working for my nVidia GeForce 7300.  Searching through adept, I see a number of options, but I'm not sure which to choose: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-new?  Something else?
<ghostcube> for compiz may join #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> we can help if needed
<Dr_willis> sstchur,  i always install/run the 'restricted-manager' tool and let it handle it.
<Dr_willis> sstchur,  you proberly want the nvidia-glx-new, the !nvidia wiki page has info
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<sstchur> Dr_willis: ah, ok.. .I'm not familiar with that... is there a howto on that?
<ghostcube> Dr_willis: maybe u got an idea u the omly one seeming nooing some things helpful
<ghostcube> in kde still no answer
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sstchur> Dr_willis: thanks!  THe instructions point to (what seems to be) gnome specific instructions.  How to access Restricted Drivers Manager in KDE?
<emilsedgh> sstchur: feisty?
<Dr_willis> sstchur,  'use the shell luke'
<emilsedgh> sstchur: feisty has no restricted manager :)
<Dr_willis> :)  install the package.. run it from the shell
<sstchur> emilsedgh: yes, feisty
<sstchur> emilsedgh: oh, so what do I do then?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive been installing restricted-manager under feisty for ages.
<Dr_willis> !find restricted-manager
<ubotu> Found: restricted-manager
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<ghostcube> feisty simply do apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-drivers-$(uname -r)
<sstchur> Dr_willis: so another thing that is a little weird.  I tried downloading and running a setup utility from nvidia's site.  It seemed to work (I was running Beryl) until I rebooted, at which time I got a blank screen, and had to resort back to my old xorg.conf file (w/o the nvidia drivers). Any ideas why that'd be?
<tim_> How to make a shortcut like cntr+shift to switch between the languages?????
<Dr_willis> sstchur,  in short DONT use the installers from nvidia site, dont use envy, or automatix either. :)
<ghostcube> Dr_willis: on 8800 gt
<Dr_willis> i never use them so cant tell ya more then somthing/version/other messed up. :)
<ghostcube> u must use run file
<Dr_willis>  for an 8800 - i would say use gutsy.
<ghostcube> its not in glx-new ion feisty
<ghostcube> bah
<ghostcube> :)
<Dr_willis> dont fight with the older drivers. :)
<ghostcube> install .19 drivers by run
<ghostcube> it works
<ghostcube> good
<Dr_willis> (guess what i just installed on today) :)
<ghostcube> the .14 sux
<Dr_willis> ghostcube,  you hold sstchur 's hand then and show him. :)
<LjL> tim_: K / System Settings / Keyboard & Mouse / Keyboard Shortcuts / Type "key" in the search box
<ghostcube> nope lol
<ghostcube> sstchur: for ure 7300 u need glx-new on feisty
<bigleon> Hey everyone
<ghostcube> sstchur:  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-drivers-$(uname -r)
<bigleon> I got a question, bout a program called MusicIP and setting up a "JAVA_HOME"
<ola_g> 
<ghostcube> but for all never uise the 100 drivers with compiz if not needed :) for the moment
<ghostcube> hmm Dr_willis is ther an dev chan for kde ?
<ghostcube> maybe hey can help me to get the icion thing
<rjune_> ghostcube: #kde-devel
<ghostcube> thx
<sstchur> ghostcube: ok, so the fact that I've /already/ used  nvidia's installer mean I'm screwed?  How do I "undo" it? (other than reverting back to my old xorg.conf ?
<emilsedgh> ghostcube: #kde4-devel #kde-devel :)
<poison--> anyone eva had issues with nvidia NICs wont connect to adsl ppoe?
<ghostcube> sstchur: --uninstall
<ghostcube> behinf the run file
<ghostcube> emilsedgh: thx i need both i think kiba should work on kde 4 too
<sstchur> ghostcube: ok, I'll give that a try.  So exit X? Uninstall the nvidia setup thing, atp-get nvidia-glx-new ... and then restart?
<ghostcube> sstchur:  apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-drivers-$(uname -r)
<ghostcube> then rstartz yes
<sstchur> ghostcube: ok
<emilsedgh> ghostcube: :)
<sstchur> alright, i'll try and let you know how it goes
* sea4ever reeds to get a driver for sound, and graphics too
<aco_> hello..
<Dr_willis> i dont think uninstalling it is that easy.. :) but i got to go to work now. byeeee
<sea4ever> erhm, no help with finding a graphics driver? I have a trident Cyberblade card...
<tim_> Guys plz help MY monitor got cUTEd in half!! when i went to confirure monitors...
<aco_> Any experienced programmer here that could give me some advices? I want to program a window application but i don't really know how to with linux..any guides on this for Linux? or if its desktop set(kde, gnome, xfce?)
<tim_> what do i do??
<tim_> ??
<ghostcube> sstchur: ?
<ghostcube> emilsedgh: thx i got the answer i wanted
<ghostcube> :)
<emilsedgh> ghostcube: nice, kde devs helped? they always do :P
<sstchur> ghostcube: well, I'm in KDE and things are running, but I'm at 1024x768... in systems settings it indicates the driver I"m using is "nv"
<ghostcube> sstchur: ok now it beginbs
<ghostcube> post ure xorg.conf to pastebin.ca
<ghostcube> hehe
<rickey> which kaffeine plugin is need to play dvd movies
<ghostcube> u wanna have fusion too ? lol trhen we can go through all
<sstchur> ghostcube: i want everything!  I will post the xorg.conf.. one sec
<ghostcube> ok
<poison--> <rickey , sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<rickey> which kaffeine plugin is needed to play dvd movies?
<poison--> read above
<rickey> ok
<sstchur> ghostcube: http://pastebin.ca/718778
<ghostcube> sstchur: i edit and post back
<ghostcube> fastzer
<phoenixz> Does anybody know why connecting to a server with ssh can sometimes take like 30- 60  seconds??
<rickey> Reading package lists... Done
<rickey> Building dependency tree
<rickey> Reading state information... Done
<rickey> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<rickey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rickey>   j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin: Depends: j2re1.4 but it is not going to be installed
<rickey> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<rickey> rickey@home:~$
<rickey> what went wrong
<sstchur> ghostcube: ok
<ghostcube> what resolution u ned ?
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<LjL> rickey, i think you should simply install sun-java6-jre
<rickey> ill try
<jereme_> is there a way for me to look behind kubuntu's graphical boot screen?  when I boot in safe-mode I'm fine, but when I boot normally, I'm stuck
<sstchur> ghostcube: 1680x1050
<Xeross> can someone help me with installing kubunty
<Xeross> kubuntu*
<LjL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LjL> jereme_, try Alt+F1
<LjL> jereme_: or, to see what's being loaded, probably Alt+F8. or Alt+somethingelse.
<Xeross> thx
<ghostcube> sstchur: http://pastebin.ca/718788
<tim> How do i edit  xorg?
<ghostcube> backup ure old one
<ghostcube> tim: vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghostcube> or with xorg-edit
<SlimeyPete> tim: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SlimeyPete> well, sudo nano
<jereme_> no dice on the alt+f8
<jereme_> none of the f-keys + alt get me there as far as I can see
<rickey> ok it,s downloading
<SlimeyPete> jereme_: try ctrl+alt
<tim> hwo do i save changes in taht??
<SlimeyPete> ctrl+alt+f2 , etc
<jereme_> k
<sstchur> ghostcube: so is mostly what you did, just add the screen sections to increase the resolution, or was there other stuff too?
<SlimeyPete> tim: vi, or nano?
<Xeross> do i need to install ubuntu before installing kubuntu ??
<SlimeyPete> Xeross: no
<Xeross> k
<ghostcube> sstchur: other stuff
<ghostcube> at the end
<ghostcube> at modul
<ghostcube> and at screwen
<hsystem-x> Xeross, no
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> take mine
<Xeross> what is the username of the installation cd
<rickey> sun-java6-jre boy thats a big download
<tim> how do i manually idetify my Monitor?
<SlimeyPete> tim: look in the manual, on the back of the monitor or do a google search
<rickey> tim i just look at it
<rickey> he he he he
<SlimeyPete> then enter the settings into your xorg.conf accordingly
<sstchur> ghostcube: what all did you change? (so I can start to learn this better)
<rickey> sorry guy,s i cloudnt resies
<BluesKaj> tim, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/monitor/configure
<tim> ok and then ? where doi put the numbers down?
<SlimeyPete> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<ghostcube> i changed modules
<ghostcube> i removed dri
<ghostcube> and marked 12c bitmap
<tim> yeah but it is Not on the list!! what do i do?
<ghostcube> and changed ddc tp dbe
<SlimeyPete> tim: sorry, I can't remember but if you google for a tutorial, there are plenty around
<sstchur> ghostcube: ok, I'm gonna try restarting
<ghostcube> in screen
<ghostcube> :)
<tim> i don't know how to identify the monitor
<tim> i habe acer AL1951
<SlimeyPete> tim: you'll be wanting to put the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in, but I can't remember the exact syntax
<SlimeyPete> tim: so go check the manufacturer's website, and failing that google it.
<SlimeyPete> assuming you don't have the manual to hand.
<ghostcube> tim whats the prob u need frq for moni ?
<Xeross> my 7.04 installation cd asks for username and password what are they(i mean what is the username and what is the password)
<jereme_> what's the easiest way from a prompt to shutdown to single user mode?
<ghostcube> init 2
<jereme_> I thought 'shutdown now' did that
* SlimeyPete wonders why some install CDs seem to ask for a user & pass
<Xeross> ...
<SlimeyPete> I don't think mine ever have, but lots of people seem to report it
<SlimeyPete> Xeross: try root and blank
<Xeross> it sais you cant login as root
<sstchur> ghostcube: no dice.... after restarting X, I get a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left hand corner (this is after the kubuntu splash screen)
<Xeross> now burning the dvd
<ghostcube> sstchur: oha
<ghostcube> u uinstalled nvidia
<ghostcube> ?
<tim> i want to identify it
<sstchur> ghostcube: I ran, sudo sh NVIDIA_whatever_it_was -- uninstall
<ghostcube> ah and have u installed the nvidia-glx-new after this
<ghostcube> `
<sstchur> ghostcube: It said it would "do the best it could, but it noticed that there had been changes (like installing the nvidia-glx-new through the package manager)
<sstchur> ghostcube: It seemed to have uninstalled successfully though
<ghostcube> and u installed nvidia-glx-new
<ghostcube> ?
<SlimeyPete> tim: so look on the manufacturer's website or in the manual, as I said. You'll need tolook at the technical specifications of it.
<ghostcube> sstchur: have u installed nvidia drivers
<ghostcube> after uninstalling the run file
<ghostcube> ?
<jereme_> is there any way to safe fsck the partition mounted at / without having a boot cd?
<ghostcube> pls go to term and txpe startx as normal user
<Xeross> also when i run the cd it sais unknown error and my second monitor freaks out
<jereme_> I thought I could unmount in in single user mode, but now I realize I can't unmount that partition
<sstchur> ghostcube: yes, I ran sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-something-or-other-ican't-remember-the-exact-command
<ghostcube> and u rebootet pc agter this
<ghostcube> ?
<sstchur> ghostcube: when I run startx from a terminal, I get the same blinking cursor screen
<sstchur> ghostcube: yes, rebooted after
<ghostcube> dpkg -l "*nvidia*"
<ghostcube> to pastebin.ca
<Xeross> the dvd is livecd and install right ?
<sstchur> ghostcube: I get "no packages found"\
<ghostcube> Xeross: kubuntu ? dont use livecd always try alternate install
<ghostcube> sstchur: aha
<sstchur> means, it didn't work?
<sstchur> the install?
<Xeross> well what's the dvd for then
<ghostcube> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<ghostcube> not aptitude
<ghostcube> apt-get
<Xeross> ?
<ghostcube> i hate aptitufde
<ghostcube> Xeross: to test
<ghostcube> i never had en 100 % bugfree install with it
<sstchur> ghostcube: what's the difference? I read somewhere that you should use aptitude?
<ghostcube> only with alternate install
<Xeross> damn then im burning it for nothing
<ghostcube> i hate aptitude
<Xeross> well ill download alternate install then
<ghostcube> Xeross: lol yes try this way in textmode it instralls better
<Xeross> ?
<Xeross> textmode
<sstchur> ghostcube: says "nvidia-glx-new is already the newest version"
<sstchur> "linux-restricted-... is already the newest version"
<pramod> hello
<sstchur> ghostcube: also says "linux-restricted-... set to manual installed"
<Xeross> hey
<pramod> well i got a problem with jBaci... anyone can help me please...
<Xeross> so only the alternate install one works
<pramod> anyone knows abt jBaci here?
<pramod> jBaci is a concurrent programming simulator... created in Java...
<ghostcube> sstchur: pls post ure xorg.0.log from /var/log/ to pastebin.ca
<sstchur> ghostcube: xorg.0.log doens't exist in /var/log/
<ghostcube> what
<ghostcube> locate xorg.0.log
<sstchur> ghostcube: tried that -- nothing
<llutz> Xorg.0.log
<sstchur> llutz: ah ha!
<ghostcube> oh my fault
<ghostcube> lol
<sstchur> thanks
<ghostcube> thx llutz
<alex_> hey does anybody know how to make the menus (like Applications, Places, System) transluscent in the Gnome environment?
<sstchur> ghostcube: http://pastebin.ca/718816
<Xeross> aaaargh fking windows
<alex_> (yea i'm a noob)
<Xeross> everything is freaking out
<ghostcube> sstchur: u bootet with  nv driver
<ghostcube> can u post again ure xorg.conf
<ghostcube> to pastebin.ca
<ubuntu> hey how can i install kubuntu 7.4 with windows xp
<enoch> alguien tiene informacion
<enoch> sobre codeks
<alex_> ubuntu you should be able to just boot up off the disk and use hte partition manager to resize the partition windows is installed in and then install ubuntu....
<sstchur> ghostcube: huh... you're right
<sstchur> can you send me the link to your modified xorg.conf again?
<ghostcube> yes
<ubuntu> ok ihave a partion for ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !es | enoch
<ubotu> enoch: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ghostcube> http://pastebin.ca/718788
<alex_> are you in windows xp now?
<enoch> gracias
<BluesKaj> da nada
<pramod> anyone knows abt jBaci hereee?????
<pramod> please...
<ubuntu> but when i run the partioner what is the steps to do to keep windows and install ubuntu
<sstchur> ghostcube: Oh wait... yeah, I booted with nv, b/c when the xorg.conf file you modified for me didn't work, I had to copy my old xorg.conf back so that I could boot and get back into this chat room
<alex_> just make sure that  you don't format the partition windows is on
<alex_> s
<alex_> hey does anybody know how to make the menus (like Applications, Places, System) transluscent in the Gnome environment?
<ubuntu> ok but what is the format ubuntu except and it is necsarry to make a swap
<alex_> you probably want to make a swap partition, and the Ubuntu setup will automatically format the partition you want to install to
<BluesKaj> alex_, best goto #ubuntu
<alex_> BluesKaj: thanks
<ubuntu> thanks
<phoenixz> Does anybody know why connecting to a server with ssh can sometimes take like 30- 60  seconds??
<ghostcube> sstchur: ok so i need an Xorg.0.log from fail boot
<ghostcube> so u must boot with wromng xorg
<ghostcube> the copy ion terminal as root Xorg.0.log to homefoldeer
<tim> I found specifications what next?
<sstchur> ghostcube: do you want me to try that again, and save the file off before I revert back?
<ghostcube> yep
<sstchur> ok
<sstchur> brb
<ghostcube> :)
<alex_> ubuntu: good luck
<uga> phoenixz: those aren't normal connection times. Does the connection lag afterwards, or is it just establishment?
<uga> it might be an ISP issue...
<BluesKaj> tim, it depends on what you want to do
<phoenixz> uga, just establishing connection.. I read all over the place that its related to reverse DNS lookup, but the various suggested solutions don't work for me.. :(
<phoenixz> uga, its on the local network @ my work
<sstchur> ghostcube: http://pastebin.ca/718822
* feffer ...be back later: Gone away for now.
<uga> phoenixz: I don't see how reverse dns lookups could be causing that much trouble... if anyone, it should be the server trying those, and I don't know what for. You as a client know the complete domain name.
<uga> phoenixz: as I believe other services like ftp don't fail in the same way,... have you tried moving sshd to port 21 instead?
<uga> just edit /etc/sshd-config in the server, and set "Port 21" there
<ghostcube> sstchur: lol
<ghostcube> my xorg is meesd up he cant find it
<ghostcube> so pls post ure damaged one there is an fault in it
<ghostcube> 8i must dione shit
<phoenixz> uga, well, what I read on the inet is that ssh uses reverse looking as part of the authentication. if dns doesnt work correctly, it fails after a while.. supposedly not a serious bug, but it is very annoying..
<ghostcube> sorry
<sstchur> ghostcube: http://pastebin.ca/718824
<phoenixz> uga, in any case, these are working computers, I cant go changing ssh ports and stuff like that
<acecase> hey
<phoenixz> uga, and there are _no_ network problems whatsoever
<acecase> how do I install fuse module for a custom kernel? All info sais to install fuse-source but that package doesn't exist
<uga> phoenixz: I was thinking about QoS services and the likes
<uga> phoenixz: rather than trusting what google says, have you tried "reading" in between lines with ethereal/wireshark?
<m56204> hi all. i have following problem: i installed Feisty from live dvd to a new computer (amd 4000+, msi k9n, nf560). the basic hw worked ok except the NIC. i downloaded the driver provided by realtek website and compiled the module. so far so good. then i did several steps and after that i got into a bit stupid state of the system. i installed with small problem the binary ati graphics driver and was trying to set up hybrid dvb card by setting
<m56204> some module parameters for analog and compilig v4l drivers for digital part (both did not work anyway, it is a Kworld t210 car based on philips saa7134). The stupid state of the system is for me is tihs: first thing is that there comes from somewhere periodically key event 177 - it makes impossible to repeat any key on the real keyboard and makes unusable pop-up menus kde. The other stupid thing is that if i am trying to log into terminal
<m56204> outside xwindows i write the right name and password and it rejects me with "login incorrect" message. There is also strange message at the beginning - see http://pastebin.com/m4952075e
<uga> phoenixz: if it's the dns reversing that fails, it should be the server lagging with the response
<uga> phoenixz: oh... ... uhm... if you edit /etc/hosts and you just set your IP and domain name there?
<uga> in the server
<ibilic> I am behind a firewall at university, and I am being told that only the "ssh and the www port has been enabled"
<uga> phoenixz: I bet that should avoid reverse dns lookups unnecessary?
<ghostcube> sstchur: i dont find the error
<acecase> m56204: you meen the pastebin post is larger than the one you just pasted?
<acecase> :)
<ghostcube> can someone look over thos telling me the error in line 139
<ibilic> does that mean that I can't run an ftp server on my machine?
<ghostcube> http://pastebin.ca/718824+
<m56204> well, not, but i could not make the formating so nice
<ghostcube> http://pastebin.ca/718824
<niyado> hola
<sstchur> ghostcube: that's for me?
<uga> ibilic: you can do some sort of file transfer over ssh. It's called fish. try fish://ipaddress/ in konqueror
<ghostcube> sstchur: no i cant find the error
<uga> ibilic: it allows transferring files over the ssh port
<ghostcube> it tells me
<ghostcube> :|
<niyado> tengo instalado el nuevo beta de kubuntu y suelo usar mi mouse pero es de wacom(pentablet) y pues no me quiere funcionar al inicio... a alguien le a sucedido?
<ibilic> yeah, but what if I want someone with Windows to access my files?
<uga> ibilic: there's ssh clients for windows
<ibilic> sure, but then you have to explain to people how to set it up etc... whereas for ftp, all you need to do is type the address in a browser
<uga> ibilic: or you could run your ftp server on the ssh port =))
<ghostcube> sstchur: it tells me in line 139 is soimething  wrong
<uga> ibilic: let those people know that their OS is stupidly useless and to migrate to something sane that supports fish by default? =)
<ghostcube> but there isnt
<ghostcube> may comment out the last 3 lines of the xorg file for a test
<sstchur> ok
<ghostcube> #
<ghostcube> Section "Extensions"
<ghostcube> #
<ghostcube>         Option "Composite" "Enable"
<ghostcube> #
<poison--> niyado
<ghostcube> EndSection
<poison--> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Daisuke_Ido> !paste
<ghostcube> ahh
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Daisuke_Ido> apparently it doesn't like compositing
<ibilic> uga: so is it possible to run an ftp server from the ssh port?
<ghostcube> no i dont get it
<sstchur> ghostcube: leave hte Option "Composite" "Enable" ?
<uga> ibilic: you can run any service in any port you want
<ghostcube> it wont grab ot
<ghostcube> mark the lines
<ibilic> right... I'll look into it
<uga> ibilic: or you could serve your files over http too
<ghostcube> and restart
<sstchur> k
<Daisuke_Ido> what kind of card?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm guessing ati
<phoenixz> uga, did that, and that did not work
<phoenixz> How do I configure kmail to autmatically dump all spam mail in a spam box?? Sifting through all spam manually is.. tiresome!
<deviance> When burning ISO's is there an optimal speed? And would verify conenece be a good idea in k3b
<sstchur> ghostcube: still no good -- it's saying "no screens found"
<ghostcube> sstchur: working ?
<ghostcube> :|
<LjL> phoenixz: Tools / Anti-spam Wizard perhaps?
<ghostcube> sstchur: so but now it boots in the xorg
<tim> I found specifications for my MOnitor so how i do pu them on?????
<ghostcube> may we need the Xorg.0.log of it
<ghostcube> :)
<sstchur> ghostcube: no it doesn't book into xorg
<ghostcube> no it uses the xorg file but no x
<ghostcube> i mean
<sstchur> ghostcube: it just dies when I type startx.... spits out a bunch of stuff and says "no screens..."
<sstchur> oh
<ghostcube> yep thats important
<tim> can u plz help me on that?
<phoenixz> LjL, That was a doh... :) totally overlooked the entry in the menu
<ghostcube> therefore i need the Xorg.0.logf
<ghostcube> therefore i need the Xorg.0.log
<ghostcube> :)
<sstchur> but we already tried that didn't we?
<LjL> heh
<tim> can u plz guys help me to put my MOnitor specs IN ?
<sstchur> ghostcube: maybe this will help
<sstchur> ghostcube: at the bottom of the Xorg.0.log.old file is:
<sstchur> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<sstchur> Fatal server error: no screens found
<sstchur> ghostcube: http://pastebin.ca/718847
<uga> phoenixz: interesting url. http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20050329185832952
<ghostcube> Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<uga> phoenixz: it claims two things. First, that the hosts solution has worked for the guy. And from the answers... the likely problem is your local dns server is not properly set up to reverse dns lookups
<tim> CAN u plz helpe me to my psecifications for my MONItor?
<ghostcube> sstchur: the drivers isnt loaded
<ghostcube> thats all
<sstchur> ghostcube: so what do I do?  I ran all the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new stuff
<sstchur> ghostcube: it ran successfully
<ghostcube> lsmod nvidia
<ghostcube> lsmod | grepnvidia
<ghostcube> ahh
<uga> phoenixz: also, a possible solution for the sshd config: http://www.macosxhints.com/comment.php?mode=display&format=threaded&order=ASC&pid=54166
<ghostcube> lsmod | grep nvidia
<sstchur> i got it
<sstchur> nvidia               3930348  0
<sstchur> agpgart                35400  2 nvidia,intel_a
<ghostcube> sstchur: have u synaptic installed
<ghostcube> ?
<melomane> hi, any expert in kdevelop?
<uga> melomane: #kde-devel is your place
<sstchur> ghostcube: just adept, but I can install synaptic if need be
<melomane> uga: thanks
<ghostcube> sstchur: pls install synaptic
<sstchur> ghostcube: why would I need it instead of adept?
<ghostcube> better
<ghostcube> ever usedit ?
<ghostcube> u will see
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> ther must be something wrong with the drivers
<ghostcube> but what is difficult
<sstchur> ghostcube: I have used it a little... just figured I should use whatever comes with Kubuntu by default
<tim> can u plz helpme
<ghostcube> sstchur: nope
<ghostcube> not all kde tools working well
<ghostcube> :|
<sstchur> ghostcube: k, it's installed
<ghostcube> open it
<ghostcube> then search for nvidia
<ghostcube> what is installed on ure pc
<uga> ghostcube: lol, what's failing in adept, for you =)
<sstchur> ghostcube: Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64 and Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on x86/x86_64
<ghostcube> uga no i hate adept looking not working
<ghostcube> lol
<sstchur> ghostcube: also, nvidia-glx-new and nvidia-kernel-common
<uga> sstchur: beware that there's lots of synaptic zealots around ;P
<ghostcube> uga: may u have an idea
<ghostcube> sstchur installed the run file
<ghostcube> deinstalled it by uininstall
<ghostcube> installed nvidia-glx-new
<ghostcube> xorg tells no klernel moduk found
<ghostcube> for an 7300 gt
<uga> uhn, I don't use kubuntu nvidia stuff, it only caused me trouble
<sstchur> uga: that's fine... why is it any better than adept? shouldn't it just be two different interfaces for accomplishing the same things?
<uga> ghostcube: I use Nvidia installer, and remove lrm packs
<uga> works like charm
<uga> 8500gt here
<ghostcube> uga yep normally it does but normally nvidia-glx-new is better for compiz and 7300 gt
<sstchur> uga: I used the nVidia installer at first... and then ran startx and everything was golden -- Beryl and all, then I rebooted and all hell broke loose
<uga> ghostcube: I'm running compiz here just fine
<ghostcube> u need the 100x
<ghostcube> for this card or
<ghostcube> ?
<uga> sstchur: I know why it broke for you
<uga> sstchur: it's NOT loading the nvidia module you installed
<ghostcube> uga: yep
<uga> it's loading the linux restricted modules one, when rebooting
<ghostcube> it should uga
<ghostcube> i have told him installing restrictzed modules
<uga> ghostcube: did he uninstall linux-restricted-modules deb?
<ghostcube> he installed the deb man
<ghostcube> and uninstaklled the run
<ghostcube> :)
<uga> ghostcube: then it's broken
<uga> it doesn't load the NVidia binary that nvidia installer installs
<uga> it's loading the one that lrm builds
<rjb> can't upgrade to the new beta, the upgrade tool dies in the middle of the job
<uga> and it's broken here, very broken
<ghostcube> uga he removed lrm one
<rjb> has anyone seen that and might suggest a reason?
<uga> ghostcube: it's not a .ko it's a .o
<uga> ghostcube: I've gone through the same thing =)
<ghostcube> ok one chance
<ghostcube> sstchur: #compiz-fusion
<ghostcube> pls
<uga> ghostcube: you stop kdm service, rmmod nvidia, and restart kdm service. It loads the new nvidia module and runs fine
<ghostcube> uga
<uga> I'm not kidding. It caused me nightmares for a week
<ghostcube> he has got run file first
<ghostcube> removed is one
<ghostcube> and the ni nstaled packaged one
<uga> ghostcube: I tell you... packaged one doesn't work here either
<uga> it's broken!
<ghostcube> here it works
<sstchur> ghostcube: uga: ok, so what do I do now?  I'm lost
<ghostcube> i use it on all pcs
<uga> not here. 8500gt
<ghostcube> he has an 7300 gt
<ghostcube> it must work
<ghostcube> sstchur: #compiz-fusion
<uga> ghostcube: are you running the same gpu?
<sstchur> ghostcube: what do I tell them?
<ghostcube> im in
<ghostcube> come in
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> 7600 gts
<ghostcube> sstchur: come over iun chan
<ghostcube> sstchur: ??
<ghostcube> i cant help u here but in compiz are the grafik guruas
<ghostcube> gurus
<ghostcube> lol
<ghostcube> normayll im the nvidia freak there but i dont know at the moment
<drbobb> hello, anyone else tried to upgrade to gutsy beta?
<theory_> I installed qsynaptics but cannot find where it installed to...where would this be located?
<aco_> I've installed beryl and i'm using several desktops..but is there a way for the KDE to only show the windows opened in just that Desktop?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: I'm reinstalling it... but support for gutsy is in #ubuntu+1
<drbobb> theory_: dpkg -L qsynaptics gives you a list of files installed
<sstchur> ghostcube: I'm here... also talking to uga
<ghostcube> ah ok
<ghostcube> but maybe join #+compiz-fusion thats nortmal prob there to get it bak i never had this
<ghostcube> before
<JimmyDee> try #ubuntu-effects
<uga> ghostcube: the thing is... after installing the nvidia driver, he had the box working. Rebooting it made it not work
<uga> it's clearly not loading the same module
<JimmyDee> is he loading the right kernel?
<uga> the nvidia installer rmmods and modprobes the new module
<uga> JimmyDee: I believe he is, but happenned same as did to me, lrm tools keeps loading the .o that it includews
<uga> before xorg can load the nvidia installed one
<ghostcube> uga yes and in compiz-fusion ardy has had an way to fix it
<ghostcube> wait i ask
<JimmyDee> purge the old one?
<uga> JimmyDee: that's what I was suggesting. It's a .o provided by lrm modules
<uga> but ghostcube is suggesting to install them instead =)
<uga> and I got to leave from here in a matter of minutes ;)
<JimmyDee> forgive me I came in late
<tsb> I can no longer to kmenu->log out because kdesu or whatever has stalled (I don't see any processes matching su though) - how do I restart gracefully now?
<ghostcube> uga
<ghostcube> i never tolds install instead
<ghostcube> he uninstalled run
<ghostcube> i told him to install deb
<uga> ghostcube: that's what I'm telling you... the deb never worked here
<uga> the nvidia binary worked just fine
<uga> even on this 64bit box
* poison-- offers ugas hotties to JimmyDee
<poison--> lmao
<JimmyDee> yummy ugas hotties!
<dhq> which command do i run to know when kubuntu was installed on the system
<poison--> eheheheh
<poison--> sup
<Daisuke-Laptop> which version from the repos did you use?
<nosrednaekim> hey Daisuke-Laptop.
<tsb> anyone? I'll juts have to sudo reboot?
<JimmyDee> evening daisyduke
<JimmyDee> Daisuke-Laptop
<tsb> If I go to kcontrol and do somethign that requires root I get no password auth either..
<nosrednaekim> see you guys later, I have to go load  gutsy beta!
<uga> gnight JimmyDee and ghostcube
<uga> gotta go, sorry
<ghostcube> night
<ghostcube> :)
<JimmyDee> tsb: have you run gksu or kdesu previously?
<dhq> is beta gusty out
<tsb> JimmyDee: No.
<chx> hi. i have a new keyboard, trackpoint included, nice for travel, really. it has xf86forward / xf86back keys as well. I do not need those. but i need mouse scrollwheel really bad which this baby misses. So, how can i remap xf86forward/back to  emulate mouse scrollwheel.
<JimmyDee> tsb: hrm
<tsb> JimmyDee: "dcop kdesktop default logout" does not work either.
<JimmyDee> tsb: gracefully tried ctrl alt backspace?
<sayers> uh
<sayers> all my programs when there is a list it colors every other one blue.
<tsb> JimmyDee: ctrl alt backspace will nuke my current session, I don't want to do that.. I'd like to keep my windows etc up.
<JimmyDee> ahhh yes you are right, hasty of me
<JimmyDee> got me
<raul> hola
<Daisuke-Laptop> oh wow, didn't see mister anderson here :D
<tim> an u plz help me to Put in speicifacaions for mY monitor???
<tim> 1280 *1024  horizontal 80 vertical 75
<dhq> is gusty beta safe
<llutz> dhq define "safe"
<ubuntu> hejka
<dhq> llutz, well not like tribe1
<ghozala> hey how can i mount ntfs partitions
<BluesKaj> tim , you have to edit your xorg file,  copy and paste in the konsole : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CaptainApathy> !ntfs | ghozala
<ubotu> ghozala: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<CaptainApathy> dhq: it's beta software.  that means there are bugs being fixed.  Bugs can range from spelling errors, to obscure bugs that can completely break a setup...  You may never even run into one if you install it, but there is the chance
<dhq> CaptainApathy, how do i upgrade
<dhq> !upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<llutz> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<stdin> dhq: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu
<CaptainApathy> dhq: dunno.  I'm planning on wipeing my system and installing fresh once 7.10 comes out
<syd_> how to change charset in tty?
<dhq> CaptainApathy, well i have upgraded my system right form drapper --> edgy-->feisty---now gusty:)
<stdin> syd_: maybe with consolechars (see man consolechars)
<JCDean> does anyone like suse's grub appearance better?
<Kachna> hey,i need to create new partitions on a drive, but when i deleted my old one, it says that free space is read-only - any idea how to format it?
<emilsedgh> JCDean: installing grub themes shouldnt be hard, but who cares, really?
<JCDean> wife dislikes the plain one
<stdin> JCDean: why don't you just use a splash image?
<stdin> !info kubuntu-grub-splashimages
<ubotu> kubuntu-grub-splashimages: grub splashimages for Kubuntu. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1 (feisty), package size 246 kB, installed size 332 kB
<JCDean> stdin: tried splashy but it seems to be failing
<stdin> Kachna: are you working from a liveCD? you can't modify the partition table on a disk that has any part mounted
<stdin> JCDean: failing ?
<JCDean> user error
<Kachna> stdin: yep im on live
<Kachna> well,just figured out what did i forget,had my /home there :P
<stdin> JCDean: this is the line I have in my menu.lst (that works) "splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splashimages/kgs.xpm.gz"
<stdin> my root is on /dev/sda2 so its (hd0,1)
<JCDean> I dont know why i went the splashy route
<Kachna> brb
<alejandro_> hi
<Kachna> ok so here we come,i kinda deleted my /home,i don't mind about these files much,but how can i get my user back? :P
<followerofhim> I put Sphinx-2 on my computer running ubuntu however, I can't find it or, get it working. anyone know how to get it working?
<Kachna> (oh hell,had my guitar recordings there >.<)
<alejandro_> how to dist-upgrade without upgradin openoffice?
<Kachna> alejandro_: apt-get remove openoffice? :P
<llutz> alejandro_: set it on hold
<Kachna> or so...
<stdin> Kachna: you just have to recreate your home directory (and copy the files in /etc/skel/ to there)
<tim> hi
<Kachna> stdin: so easy,thanks :-)
<tim> I just changed My xconfig an now AM running in A BLACKc screen
<tim> can u help me t obring my graphical enviroment back
<stdin> Kachna: word of warning, in /etc/fstab the line to mount your old home was probably using a UUID, after it's formatted the UUID will be different so you'll need to edit that  (and any other partitions you change)
<tim> dpkg
<Kachna> stdin: yep just commented out that one,well,i wanna to make partitions,but either live and installed system uses swap there -> any way to make completely new partition table there?
<Kachna> mean,i have no more partitions so i could make swap temporarily there :/
<followerofhim> Sphinx-2 anyone here know to get it working?
<stdin> tim: there's usually a backup made in /etc/X11/   called something like "xorg.conf.20070928211432"   (the date in YearMonthDayHourMinuteSeconds)
<llutz> Kachna: swapoff -a
<Kachna> llutz: k ran it,then umount -a and it looks ok..so i can play? :-)
<llutz> Kachna: you should
<Kachna> oh yep i see,thanks a lot :-)
<stdin> Kachna: if "mount" and "cat /proc/swaps" show nothing to do with the disk, it's all good :)
<Kachna> great :P soo...how big swap should i make? from what i see,it hardly ever uses any :/
<Kachna> have G ram,so i had 1536MB there...dunno why,just the 1st number i got in my mind :/ it's useless,isnt it?
<Daisuke-Laptop> Kachna: not useless
<Kachna> mean that size
<stdin> Kachna: if you don't need Hibernate and aren't doing memory intensive things (sounds like you aren't). then somewhere in the region of 512MB - 1GB  is what I usually recommend
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's the general rule for swap
<Daisuke-Laptop> but like stdin said, that's changed lately.
<tim> guys plz helpe me
<Kachna> well i knew it was on win i should make 1,5*ram...
<Daisuke-Laptop> i tend to use a tiny bit more swap
<llutz> Kachna: you always can add swap later (swap-file)
<Daisuke-Laptop> Kachna: that's because win is a swapping fool.
<Kachna> that's the thing,i love to hibernate :-)
<ozehka> hey, my DVD+RW drive is recognized in konqueror and i can also read cd/dvds but burning programs like k3b can't find any burner
<tim> i chanaged my xorg
<Kachna> well windows is memory fool at all i think :/
<llutz> Kachna: for hibernation you should have RAM * 1.5
<knopnet> what did you do to it?
<tim> now i can't boot graphical enviroment
<Kachna> k,so making 1,5G
<stdin> Kachna: if you hibernate then you need swap to be about 1.5xRAM
<elbuscador> algun espaol
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<elbuscador> thanks
<Kachna> but i have troubles,if i hibernate to memory,it often freezes at all,if i hibernate on disk,it doesn't activate my usb mouse after start..any idea why?
<llutz> Kachna: hibernation on linux is still tricky. try to unload/load usb-modules when hibernateing/resuming
<Kachna> k,will try,but 1st i gotta get my user back :-)
<rsingh> hi
<rsingh> i am having trouble reassembling my raid
<rsingh> i used mdadm
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<rsingh> does anyone know how to fix the super block on mdadm raid drive
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@82.211.176.15]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tim> I can't login into GRAPHICAL eniroment plz help me!
<Kachna> stdin: so i just copy contents of /etc/skel to /home/username ok?
<tim> kachna can u pzl help me
<Kachna> tim: what does it say after typing startx?
<Kachna> i'm kinda noob but i can try :P
<tim> wrong scaling
<tim> i changed horizontal and vertical values and it sopted working
<Kachna> restored that old config file?
<stdin> Kachna: this is generally the way (as root/from recovery mode/in chroot) "mkdir /home/user ; cp -a /etc/skel/ /home/user/ ; chown -R user: /home/user"
<Kachna> stdin: wth is chown? :P
<stdin> Kachna: CHange OWNer
<Kachna> oh,nice,thanks :-)
<dannioni> How do I change so that firefox is my standard browser instead of Konqueror, for example when clicking a link in Konversation i want it to open in firefox
<tim> how do i resotoreconfig file?
<stdin> dannioni: system settings > default applications
<Kachna> tim: is there that backup in /etc/X11 ?
<tim> no
<stuckat46perc> hello..i am trying to install kubuntu 7.04 (last upgrade) on a com that has xp and madriva 2006 (which im willing to ditch in favour of kubuntu). When i run the installer it gets stuck at 46%of the disk scanning (partitioning stage)..the disk is not busy and i even created a single partition (had different mount points for / and home  on mandriva). Everything goes fine qith QTparted but fails with the installer...is there a known
<stuckat46perc> issue with the installer other then the usual suggestions?
<Kachna> oh,then nevermind me,sounds like a problem :/
<swanfl> I've decided to be bold and update to gutsy. will this bring in kde4?
<Kachna> brb
<tim> do I need to reinstall Kubuntu 4th time?
<tim> to do that?
<stdin> stuckat46perc: does the disk have a swap partition? if so it may be in use when the live session starts. try "sudo swapoff -a"
<stuckat46perc> yup
<stuckat46perc> but i turned the sawp off
<stuckat46perc> i didnt reboot though
<stuckat46perc> is the -a mandatory?
<rathel> Anyway I can turn off my screensaver while Kaffeine is running?
<stuckat46perc> i issued buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo swapoff /dev/hdb6
<stdin> stuckat46perc: -a means all
<tim> ok
<stuckat46perc> ok ill try that
<tim> ok do i need to reinstall kubuntu then?
<stdin> stuckat46perc: the feisty kernel will use /dev/sda* in most cases, not /dev/hda*
<uga> red
<uga> re
<dannioni> stdin: Thanks
<uga> JimmyDee, ghostcube, how did it go for sstchur?
<uga> I see the connection timed out...
<root_> stdin: btw,why there are these uuids instead /dev/sdxx ?
<uga> root_: if I'm not wrong, so that devices don't change mountpoint
<stdin> Kachna: in fatab and in menu.lst uuids are used yeah
<uga> Kachna:  sometimes the same portable device can appear as differnt /devs
<uga> and that can cause the decie not mounting properly
<stdin> Kachna: in feisty /dev/hda1 becomes /dev/sda1 < that would break unless UUIDs were used
<uga> while using uuids will never change mountpoints
<uga> stdin: oh, I thought it'd be for the CF and portable devices issue
<Kachna> k and where can i fing uuid? :)
<stdin> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  sudo blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<pope22> hi, i'm having trouble with Miro, is anyone able to help?
<mirek_> hej:)
<stdin> uga: can be used for that too, anything where you can't guarantee what the device nodes will be called
<Kachna> great,thanks :-)
<stuckat46perc> turning the swap off didnt work.. shall i delete the swap partition and reboot? maybe delete the ext3 partition as well?
<ghozala> hey how can i install hp laserjet 1020 p.s. i didnt find it through the list of drivers and i have tried near models
<stdin> stuckat46perc: don't think that would help. if it's not using swap then it should be working.  the installer actually uses qtparted to partition
<hitmanWilly> ghozala: that one probably needs hplip iirc
<thomas__> hi I was wondering if someone can help me validate a webpage, I am getting a few errors I cannot fix
<martijn> i have a question about the fast starter in kicker, when in put a firefox icon there and hit it to start i get "cannot execute command. File or folder bla bla does not exist."
<llutz> ghozala: use "generic ps"
<martijn> is there any way to fix this?
<stuckat46perc> is there a way to do a manual install?
<jereme_> thomax_: that's pretty off-topic for this channel
<ghozala> how can i use generic ps
<hitmanWilly> oh, btw, just finished a successful gutsy upgrade on the lappy
<thomas__> jereme_: hmmm do know who could help me
<jereme_> thomas__: #html perhaps?
<stuckat46perc> ok ill reboot and try anyways...thank you
<guigui__> Salut tlm
<pillowpants> i just reformatted and reinstalled my windows partition
<uga> arf, I hate the lack of wine for 64bit
<pillowpants> which was also the master boot loader patition
<pillowpants> and now my grub is gone
<guigui__> j'aimerais savoir comment devenir le surper root
<pillowpants> how might i install the grub again?
<uga> pillowpants: boot with the live CD. Mount the partitions on /mnt manually. chroot to /mnt
<pillowpants> so that i can get onto linux
<stdin> !fr | guigui__
<ubotu> guigui__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<uga> and run grub-install
<hitmanWilly> uga: wine'll work under 64, you just have to do some serious lib linking :)
<pillowpants> uga, i see
<ghozala> hey how can i install hp laserjet 1020 p.s. i didnt find it through the list of drivers and i have tried near models
<phoenixz> I want to configure my kubuntu so that during startup a route will be added. I can do that with adding some route command in a startup script, but is there an "official" file for this?? and no, I don't want to do it with GUI, for the learning experience..  :)
<stdin> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<martijn> i have a question about the fast starter in kicker, when in put a firefox icon there and hit it to start i get "cannot execute command. File or folder bla bla/firefox.desktop does not exist."(i know too fast but i added something)
<pillowpants> uga: how would i mount them manually?
<hitmanWilly> !mount | pillowpants
<ubotu> pillowpants: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<uga> hitmanWilly: I read it's not straightforward though. Is it a normal 32 bit lib setup and chroot?
<uga> I wonder what lib system wine depends on
<llutz> ghozala: in kconfig dialog, use "postscript-printer" instead of loading any driver
<uga> pillowpants: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt; mount /dev/sda6/ /mnt/home
<uga> for example
<hitmanWilly> uga: nah, just have to link a bunch of the lib64 stuff to regular lib, chroot just causes more problems in this situation
<uga> pillowpants: depends on what partittions your disks are
<hitmanWilly> uga: of course, i haven't set that up under buntu, but it should be more or less the same :)
<stdin> phoenixz: the best place for it would probably be either to add "gateway address.of.the.gateway" to /etc/network/interfaces to set a default gateway. or add the route commands to /etc/rc.local
<pillowpants> is there a simpler way?
<pillowpants> i just need to get a grub insatlled
<uga> hitmanWilly: I just found this... http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<snatch> guten Abend
<hitmanWilly> uga: another reason i like gentoo, but that's offtopic, lol
<phoenixz> stdin, yeah, I thought of adding the routes in rc.local with the route command but that looks kind of like a dirty solution to me..
<snatch> darf ich eine Frage zu Koversation (irc) stellen?
<uga> hitmanWilly: I gave up on gentoo after years of use. Too many broken ebuilds
<stdin> !de | snatch
<uga> and too many colliding packages
<uga> annoying to maintain at the end
<snatch> !de
<snatch> ?
<ubotu> snatch: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snatch> danke sehr
<hitmanWilly> uga: yeah, it can get away from you if you don't keep it reined in...lol
<thomas__> hi I was wondering if someone can help me validate a webpage, I am getting a few errors I cannot fix
<alejandro_> howto repriorice a proces
<uga> hitmanWilly: I did keep it right, but there were too many conflicting packages
<stdin> phoenixz: unless you made your own script in /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to set it to start at boot it's the easiest way
<thomas__> i can't find any help anywhere else :(
<uga> hitmanWilly: badly built ones. I kept fixing ebuilds... and that's not what you're supposed to do when you use a distro
<uga> hitmanWilly: ie, I wasn't supposed to be running LFS ;)
<phoenixz> stdin, thats almost the same I guess.. :)
<hitmanWilly> uga: hmmm, haven't run into too many problems on that front myself
<stdin> phoenixz: the route setup is done by dhcp when bringing the interface up, so if you need to add something else it's "make your own script" time :)
<hitmanWilly> uga: heh, if you want LFS, a stage 1 gentoo is basically the same thing...lol
<phoenixz> stdin, this is another route, yes..
<uga> hitmanWilly: a big problem I found was the lack of a proper system to rebuild all dependancies when the abis got broken
<hitmanWilly> uga: but hey, that's why we have different distros :P
<hitmanWilly> uga: revdep-rebuild?
<phoenixz> so its BYOS, Bring Your Own Scripts
<uga> hitmanWilly: it sometimes may work, yes ;))
<hitmanWilly> uga: but again, this is getting massively offtopic...
<uga> hitmanWilly: all my installs were done from first stage. But not even that method is supported anymore
<uga> sorry yes
<stdin> phoenixz: for those non-standard things yeah (and that is non-standard)
<thomas__> stdin: can u help with something?
<hitmanWilly> uga: about the only problem i've run into with that is for kde updates
<stdin> thomas__: depends on the problem
<thomas__> stdin: a little html problem i have :S
<stdin> thomas__: my html is a little rusty, but I'll give it a shot
<thomas__> stdin: ok ty, I need to validate this page but I'm getting 3 errors
<Kachna> An error occurred while enabling /home.
<thomas__> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38954/
<Kachna> The system reported: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/ed388409-7e39-4db9-b20e-f48a19df260f does not exist
<hitmanWilly> stdin: mine's probably fossilized then :P
<stdin> Kachna: did you update the UUIDs in fstab?
<Kachna> any ideas why it doesn't see that disk there? blkid says it'S there
<Kachna> yep,i manually rewrote all the file
<Kachna> with /dev/hda2 it works, with this nope :/
<Kachna>  /dev/hda2: LABEL="home" UUID="ed388409-7e39-4db9-b20e-f48a19df260f" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<Kachna> this is from blkid :/
<stdin> Kachna: sometimes udev can be dumb, try restarting it "sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart"
<alejandro_> howto use nice?
<thomas__> stdin: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fmatrix.senecac.on.ca%2F%7Etdrag%2Finterests.html&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0
<alejandro_> nice -n -1 pid?
<uga> alejandro_: nice -n 10 foo.sh
<thomas__> stdin: hold on that one has a mistake
<hitmanWilly> alejandro_: man nice :)
<uga> alejandro_: if you want to change the nice value, that's "renice" that you need
<alejandro_> ahhh
<thomas__> stdin: if you input the pastebing into here: http://validator.w3.org/#validate_by_input
<uga> alejandro_: want a nice trick? =)
<uga> alejandro_: press Ctrl+ESC
<alejandro_> with nice i can put nice forever an a script or executable
<alejandro_> ?
<uga> alejandro_: select a process
<uga> alejandro_: right mouse button click
<uga> and see last option =)
<uga> "renice process..."
<alejandro_> i can use ksysguard because im playing a game
<Kachna> stdin: thanks,it kinda works,but when i mount /home,it's ok and in df i see that partition,but when checking it in kcontrol,there's nothing about it, just partition 73GB /dev/hda2,no mountpoints or so :\
<alejandro_> cant sorry
<uga> heh okay
<alejandro_> i cant switch between process
<hitmanWilly> thomas__: maybe change the colors to hex values?
<alejandro_> with alt+tab
<thomas__> hitmanWilly: but have you seen the errors? it doesn't say anything about colours.......
<hitmanWilly> thomas__: hold on a sec, let me try validating it
<ozehka> hey
<jeri> it's me again,and stil here with the same problem with my adept i cant open it,has erros in it.
<ozehka> is it possible to share a ntfs partition with samba?
<stdin> thomas__: well, I'm not up to date will XHTML standard, but I think that the errors are to do with <h#> should be in a style tag
<stdin> or, replaced by a style tag rather
<jeri> on it
<uga> ozehka: I don't see why not, if the smb process got enough permissions to access the ntfs mount
<ozehka> hey uga ;-)
<uga> hi there
<ozehka> i tried it but it says the folder could not be found
<thomas__> stdin: the <h/> ???
<uga> ozehka: what does ls -ld say on the folder?
<ozehka> actually i expected something like "no permission"..
<hitmanWilly> stdin: yeah, i think you're right, but again, my html skills are prehistoric...lol\
<stdin> thomas__: the <h1> and <h3>
<ozehka> folder = the partition
<uga> yes
<uga> the directory where it's mounted, I meant
<thomas__> stdin: oh you mean that <h1> is only used in html not Xhtml
<ozehka> so not in smb://mycomp/part ?
<stdin> thomas__: I think, yes
<uga> ozehka: wherever you mounted the ntfs partition with mount
<ozehka> dr-xr-x--- 1 root plugdev 12288 2007-09-24 16:45 .
<uga> ozehka: /mnt/winders or so
<thomas__> stdin: ok i'll try changing it, ty
<uga> ozehka: okay... whoever in plugdev will be able to read it, but nobody else
<uga> ozehka: samba cannot either enter nor read
<uga> ozehka: sudo chmod o+rx ?
<uga> that should give permissions to others to enter and read it
<ozehka> hmm i think i tried to change permission...
<ozehka> wait
<hitmanWilly> uga: the o tag is just for owner, right?
<uga> hitmanWilly: others
<ozehka> uga: "Read-only file system"
<uga> hitmanWilly: g =groups
<jeri> ?
<uga> ozehka: yes, it's mounted as read only. Ntfs can't be written unless you install modded libs
<hitmanWilly> uga: k, i usually do mine by number ie 755, lol
<uga> hitmanWilly: yes well, this method allows for less mistakes a=all, g=group, o=others, u=user
<hitmanWilly> meh, whatever works for ya
<uga> then +/- rxw
<stdin> hitmanWilly: u=user, g=group, o=other
<uga> hitmanWilly: imagine you want to remove permissions to the group fro writing
<uga> you don't need to recalculate the 3 digits
<uga> just say chmod g-w
<ozehka> uga: i don't need write permission
<hitmanWilly> uga: yeah, but im old skool...:P
<uga> hitmanWilly: I noticed ;))
<ozehka> so what i need is just "other read"
<uga> ozehka: and execute
<uga> rw
<uga> sorry
<uga> rx
<ozehka> hmm, yeah, but not needed actually :P
<uga> ozehka: unless you allow x in a directory, the person cannot enter
<ozehka> so?
<ozehka> chmod o+rw?
<uga> no entering, no share =)
<uga> chmod o+rx
<uga> w is for writing
<ozehka> eh, thats the same as before
<uga> ozehka: that should give you  xr-xr-xr
<ozehka> chmod: Beim Setzen der Zugriffsrechte fr hdc5: Read-only file system
<uga> in permissions
<uga> uh?
<uga> ozehka: ah I see...
<ozehka> and yes, i'm doing it as su :P
<uga> you can't edit a read only file system
<ozehka> yes...
<uga> ozehka: it sets permissions when you mount
<uga> umount it, change permissions to the directory, and mount
<ozehka> so i need to edit fstab?
<uga> in fstab you should allow permissions for rx for others. Cant' recall the syntax... a second
<hitmanWilly> ozehka: what type of fs is this?
<uga> hitmanWilly: ntfs
<uga> so he can read onyl mount it
<uga> but he needs "samba" user to have access
<hitmanWilly> does samba auto set a umask?
<ozehka> currently i got
<ozehka> ... /media/hdc5     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jeri> it's me again,and stil here with the same problem with my adept i cant open it,has erros in it.
<hitmanWilly> may need to remove the umask
<uga> ozehka: the problem is the 7
<ozehka> is that "007" the octal?
<uga> in 007
<ozehka> so my partition has the license to kill? :P
<uga> ozehka: it's inverse as permissions afaik
<uga> like 7 will remove all permissions from "others"
<uga> ozehka: yeah =)
<stdin> umask=007 translates to 770
<uga> you need agent 0 =)
<ozehka> so i should set 000?
<uga> yes
<ozehka> ok
<uga> either that, or add samba user to plugdev group
<hitmanWilly> i thought a umask might be the issue :)
<ozehka> okay
<bowen> ?
<ozehka> i think by now i just used user "guest" (smb.conf: guest ok = yes)
<jochen_> hallo
<jochen_> somebody german there?
<poison--> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nelson_> canada
<poison--> mars here
<poison--> :D
<uga> I live in your kernel's main.c
<nelson_> uranus
<uga> =)
<jochen_> tach auch poison
<poison--> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<poison--> bye
<jochen_> help!
<uga> !de | jochen_
<ubotu> jochen_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ozehka> uga: actually i should get with smb://myuser@mycomp on the samba and since myuser is in plugdev it should work right?
<uga> ozehka: the user accessing the file system is the one running the samba service
<uga> not the remote windows user
<ozehka> and which user is that?
<uga> so the samba user is the one to have permissions
<ozehka> i can't find any samba user :P
<uga> ozehka: I believe it's samba. Not sure, I don't run samba here
<thomas__> stdin: hey
<thomas__> stdin: but isn't the style tag used only in the head tag
<stdin> thomas__: only css style
<thomas__> stdin: but i'm not using css
<Daisuke-Laptop> welcome to...  #html?
<stdin> ie: you can do (something like)  <tag style="Some style in here" other-element="whatever">
<uga> ozehka: uhm... now I'm not sure... check /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<uga> ozehka: does it belong to samba? or to root?
<uga> I'm thinking it may run as root, then I'm not sure what's going on =(
<uga> ozehka: can I suggest #samba?
<thomas__> stdin: ohh ok, i'm gonna try
<uga> ozehka: it seems a pretty crowded channel
<ozehka> okay
<ozehka> thanks alot
<uga> ozehka: let us know the result. I'm very intrigued
<Jades> hey all
<ozehka> uga: alright :-)
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, haven't used samba in a LONG time...
<uga> I only used it to share stuff with VMware
<hitmanWilly> im 100% nix these days...
<uga> I would be too, if damn wine was available easily for this box ;)
<hitmanWilly> lol
<uga> right now trying to setup VirtualBox
<hitmanWilly> about the only thing i use wine for these days is WoW
<analfabeta> my nvidia driver doesnt work after gutsy update from tribe 5 to beta... what i do ?
<uga> okay, ... I give up. I can't make VirtualBox access local folders... lets upload and download through internet... isn't it silly ;)
<uga> analfabeta: what nvidia driver were you using. deb provided one, or nvidia one?
<CoScO> hi i looking for Pretorians invite pls can someone help me i have good offer
<analfabeta> uga: nvidia-glx from repository.
<uga> uhm, then I cant' tell
<Daisuke-Laptop> wth?
<uga> I thought you might be using the nvidia run, and would need a rebuild
<DaSkreech> CoScO: What?
<Daisuke-Laptop> CoScO: you're obviously in the wrong place, because no one here could possibly care any less about whatever the h*** it is you're babbling on about
<hitmanWilly> analfabeta: check to see if it reinstalled after the kernel update
<Daisuke-Laptop> \o/
<analfabeta> hitmanWilly: i think no, but how i reinstall ?
<uga> wtf was the s***t he was talking about ;)
<hitmanWilly> analfabeta: apt-get reinstall
<analfabeta> i remove and install again
<analfabeta> still crashing
<uga> analfabeta: you could try removing it and installing the nvidia release
<uga> works fine here, in gutsy
<hitmanWilly> analfabeta: also, when i did the gutsy update, it installed the 386 kernel as default, vice the generic one, you may want to check that as well
<analfabeta> after install, i need do anything
<analfabeta> ?
<uga> after installing.... what?
<hitmanWilly> couldn't figure out why half my hardware drivers weren't loading :)
<analfabeta> after reinstall nvidia.glx
<uga> hitmanWilly: I hit that problem too many times too. I wonder why it kept changing kernels
<voicu> how can i check if a file has a valid md5 sum? (from the command line preferably)
<uga> hitmanWilly: thankfully, on the 64bit repos there's no 386 kernel ;))
<hitmanWilly> md5sum :)
<hitmanWilly> uga: yes, strange about that :P
<analfabeta> which the name of X graphic configurator ?
<uga> uh, vi? =)
<voicu> ok, thanks
<hitmanWilly> lol
<hitmanWilly> i think nvidia-xconfig is what you mean
<analfabeta> hitmanWilly: yes
<uga> ah heh, _that_ configurator
<analfabeta> thanks
<analfabeta> i will try reboot. . .
<uga> as generally it never worked for me...
<hitmanWilly> uga: that's ok, i use it too :)
<uga> hitmanWilly: I got shocked that in the latest nvidia installer, it managed to set up a working xorg.conf
<uga> first time in the last.... 5 years using nvidia?
<hitmanWilly> uga: manually editing xorg.conf is a lot less intimidating once you've written one completely from scratch...;)
<uga> no sorry, 4
<uga> =)
<hitmanWilly> but then again, im an old slack guy, so editing config files has never really bothered me
<herve> hi all
<herve> i am fromrwanda
<poison--> !hi | herve
<ubotu> herve: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<herve> i installed kubund now i am enjoying it
<poison--> :D
<herve> hi
<herve> thnx
<ozehka> uga: no help so far...
<herve> hi ubutu
<ozehka> but i got another problem :P my DVD+RW drive is recognized in konqueror and i can also read cd/dvds but burning programs like k3b can't find any burner
<herve> every thing is okay
<poison--> welcome herve
<herve> but now i am trying to install ubuntu server on sun fire x4100
<poison--> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<herve> thanx poison
<emilsedgh> ozehka: are you sure that youre trying to write a DVD and not a CD in K3B ?
<emilsedgh> ozehka: its a common mistake :)
<uga> emilsedgh: k3b works fine with both CDs and DVDs
<ozehka> emilsedgh: it can't even find a burner at startup
<uga> and his is a dvd+rw, he said
<herve> is sun fire x4100 support hvm for xen
<uga> ozehka: you could try creating an iso in k3b, and then using cdrecord. You might see what the error is through cmd line
<uga> ozehka: cdrecord -v /dev/cdrw foo.iso
<herve> is sun fire x4100 support hvm for xen
<uga> replace cdrw with whichever device you think it's the writer
<herve> any idea ?
<poison--> dunno herve
<emilsedgh> uga: sure it does, but if you have a dvd burner and want to copy dvd, if you go to cop cd it will not find your device, because you are trying to write a dvd, i did this mistake myself so i said to ozehka
<ozehka> its already at startup
<herve> any one who has manage to install ubuntu on sun blad 1000
<herve> ?
<poison--> herve, just a sec
<herve> ok
<poison--> herve, think ubuntu/kubuntu works on dat rig
<poison--> http://www.sun.com/smi/Press/sunflash/2006-11/sunflash.20061108.1.xml
<herve> i failed to install via internet cz i do not have scsi cdrom
<herve> lol
<MrBallZ> question: is it a good idea, to wait for KDE4 to upgrade to 7.10GG ???   (after bugs and probs are worked out )
<herve> thanx
<MrBallZ> meaning, not upgrading until  KDE4 is out and tested for 7.10GG ....
<sstchur> Whenever I try to use "nvidia" in my xorg.conf instead of "nv", it chokes when I try to restart X, why?
<poison--> herve: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/sun
<poison--> and: http://www.sun.com/servers/entry/x4100/os.jsp
<poison--> :D
<herve> thanx
<poison--> completely supported
<poison--> how sweet
<herve> let me check
<poison--> :D
<herve> lol
<herve> your asl pls
<xerxes_> helo?
<DaSkreech> MrBallZ: What's 7.10GG?
<xerxes_> is this kubuntuu?
<DaSkreech> Oh Gutsy Gibbion of course :)
<DaSkreech> xerxes_: Sure why not?
<herve> poison, your asl
<xerxes_> i am from china dis first tiem i us linix
<xerxes_> it seys eror?
<ozehka> uga: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38958/
<herve> hi
<poison--> asl?
<xerxes_> wen i is stat kubuntu it seys
<DaSkreech> MrBallZ: No KDE4 for 7.10GG So as you will
<herve> yes
<xerxes_> "cantot start"
<DaSkreech> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<DaSkreech> xerxes_: ^^^ if it helps
<xerxes_> ar u insultin my languge?
<poison--> wow
<DaSkreech> xerxes_: No it's just an option
<herve> lol
<xerxes_> my guvernmnt
<DaSkreech> If you wish to stay here by all means do so
<xerxes_> work hrd to censur dis pag
<poison--> herve, whats asl?
<xerxes_> i work hrd to bypas it
<poison--> damn xerxes
<herve> age sex location
<xerxes_> yes i lik hav sex
<DaSkreech> !coc | herve
<ubotu> herve: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<xerxes_> u too?
<poison--> herve, jurassic, hybrid, brazil
<poison--> :D
<poison--> xerxes, clam down
<jereme_> I'm having trouble when kubuntu boots it hangs on initializing the ATA for a good minute, then it gives a few ata warnings and cruises on
<herve> thanx
<poison--> calm even
<jereme_> clam!
<xerxes_> ekuse me?
<jereme_> I'm wondering if my ATA controller is dying
<DaSkreech> xerxes_: What won't start?
<herve> bye all
<jereme_> or if I'm just finding a kernel bug
<xerxes_> I DU FKN NO
<xerxes_> IT SEYS "CANTOT STAT"
<poison--> eheheh
<DaSkreech> !ohmy | xerxes_
<ubotu> xerxes_: Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<xerxes_> IT FKN!!!!!
<poison--> xerxes, using a notebook?
<ozehka> uga: I don't know why he "can't find SCSI drivers", I got no scsi drive at all :P
<xerxes_> You're on candid camera!!!!!!!!!!
<xerxes_> lalala
<xerxes_> l0l
<sstchur> uga: you still around?
<xerxes_> l000000l
<poison--> wtf
<xerxes_> I was bored sorry
<ozehka> lol
<jereme_> wow, that's more retarded than the special olympics
<xerxes_> ya
<poison--> xerxes, eva tried blue pills?
<xerxes_> No I took the yellow one
<poison--> special olympics are cool
<poison--> even if u win, youre still a  retard
<poison--> lmao
<uga> ozehka: that's because in the previous kernel versions, the only way to write CDs was through scsi interface iirc
<xerxes_> what do you have against retards
<uga> it was later replaced though
<ozehka> "wodim: no such file or directory"?
<uga> even if the drive was IDE, it was treated as if it were scsi
<poison--> time to go home
<poison--> l8r guys
<poison--> cya 2morrow
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | xerxes_, poison-- Funny please don't keep it here
<ubotu> xerxes_, poison-- Funny please don't keep it here: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<poison--> sweet nightmares uga
<jereme_> I have nothing against mentally disabled people, I just have something against people who only act that way
<poison--> ty stdin
<tool> anyone know how to get my USB to serial adapter working? lsusb shows its "058f:9720 Alcor Micro Corp"
<tool> I can't seem to find working drivers anywhere..
<poison--> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tool> ubotu, nothing...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nothing... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ozehka> uga: sudo k3b, works :P
<uga> ozehka: you need to put your user in the correct group and log in again
<ozehka> yeah, i think somewhen i messed up some user-group-permission-stuff...
<uga> ozehka: the group is "cdrom"
<uga> just edit /etc/group and add your nick to the group
<ozehka> so i had problems with the soundserver, with sudo, etc...
<ozehka> uga: thanks again for your help :)
<uga> np
<speaker219> join join leave leave
<thomas__> stdin: u there?
<stdin> thomas__: just about
<thomas__> stdin: :)
<thomas__> stdin: i got it validated
<stdin> good :)
<thomas__> stdin: it was for several reasons, mainly because I couldn't have <p><h1></h1></p> which is dumb I don't see why not
<thomas__> stdin: but I can't change the font !
<thomas__> stdin: <font face="impact" size="3" color = "pink" >
<stdin> yeah, they should all be in some strange alien style tags now
<ozehka> btw, do you know which distro-irc-channel is usually the biggest? #ubuntu?
<stdin> don't know how, I still use nano to code HTML :)
<stdin> ozehka: not a clue, and that's more for #kubuntu-offtopic
<ozehka> :P
<Minataku> Hm
<DaSkreech> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Minataku> Dr_Willis isn't here
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> #html
<Daisuke-Laptop> heya Minataku
<Minataku> Hi, Daisuke-Laptop
<purpleposeidon> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<fkm> thomas__, DON'T USE <FONT>!
<fkm> <span style="font-family:impact; font-size:3pt; color:pink;">bleh</span>
<fkm> thomas__,
<fkm> So, I'll get some sleep. Good night
<thomas__> fkm: ok thank you but why not?
<thomas__> fkm: its "decaprecated" ?
<fkm> Jupp
<fkm> At least in Strict
<fkm> And strict is the way to go
<thomas__> fkm: thank you webmaster
<fkm> Heheh, I'm no master ;)
<thomas__> fkm: :D sure you are
<thomas__> fkm: for me u are
<NickPresta> It's not only deprecated, it's stupid
<NickPresta> why you would want to mix presentation with content, I have no idea :)
<thomas__> NickPresta: huh? i guess i'm stupid then :S
<fkm> If you are new to HTML directly learn "(x)HTML Strict" and "semantic markup". It's easier to learn and much better in the end :)
<thomas__> NickPresta: but i don't know
<ubuntu> hi
<NickPresta> thomas__, meet me in #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss this further
<fkm> Heheh, NickPresta, 100% true words! :)
<ubuntu> is sabayon a good distro? i was going to install it
<fkm> thomas__, No you've just learnd some bad things ;)
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: its not BAD... just different.
<thomas__> fkm: yea i guess
<NickPresta> ubuntu, I would compare Sabayon is to Gentoo was Ubuntu is to Debian. Fairly accurate comparison, I think
<NickPresta> s/was/as
<fkm> thomas__, Look for those two keyworks I gave you (HTML Strict & Semantic Markup) for your further studies and you will be on a good way :)
<JimmyDee> as redhat is to poop
<thomas__> fkm: ok thank you i just validated my page transitional :)
<fkm> :)
<thomas__> fkm: lol i like you u used "bleh"
<fkm> Heheh :)
<fkm> I've reached a point where I can't see foo and bar anymore ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still wondering when this became #html
<fkm> So, I got to go. Good night everybody and godspeed ;)
<thomas__> fkm: lol i can't pm you
<fkm> thomas__, As long as you can read the pms ;)
<thomas__> fkm: hold on let me read
#kubuntu 2007-09-29
<fkm> kk
<thomas__> fkm: um i just finished a webpage though
<thomas__> fkm: a really easy one though
<webulator70> ardchoille you there or afk?
<thomas__> fkm: i know basic html and can write it, but this xhtml validation crap is messing me up thats why i have problems...otherwise i would be able to put up a page
<fkm> thomas__, If it's done, leave it as is and after you've learned strict, you can still then rewrite the one you've just done
<fkm> Well, XHTML isn't as hard
<thomas__> oh you mean its really different
<fkm> <img/> instead of <img>, and so on
<thomas__> i c
<fkm> But strict and transitorial make the real difference
<webulator70> is anyone else for that matter able to help me with nvidia stuff?
<thomas__> fkm: ahh good to know didn't know
<fkm> no <font>, no <ul start="6">, no <b> and <i>
<niyado> hello
<fkm> hi niyado
<thomas__> fkm: yes theres i isn't there
<niyado> al fin tengo instalado el compiz fusion
<niyado> pero tengo una pregunta
<thomas__> fkm: o well i have <i> tags
<NickPresta> !br | niyado
<ubotu> niyado: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<fkm> niyado, English please. And I guess you search for #compiz-fusion
<niyado> no soy brazile~o
<niyado> soy Puerto Rico
<NickPresta> !pr | niyado
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niyado> ok sorry
<fkm> thomas__, let's use the offtopic channel
<niyado> so i go to compiz-fusion
<niyado> bye bye
<NickPresta> !es | niyado
<ubotu> niyado: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<niyado> muchas gracias bye bye
<monte48lowes> hello. has anyone had troubles upgrading to gutsy?
<wvalters> yes
<wvalters> tried today , but repositories were sort of unresponsive
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu+1
<monte48lowes> ok
<wvalters> same for you?
<monte48lowes> the download is rather large, almost 2GB
<wvalters> yeah, but I could not even get the headers to come across
<wvalters> probably busy as all hell too
<monte48lowes> adept did not automatically start the upgrade process
<monte48lowes> I will wait a couple of days and try again
<wvalters> im thinking ovenight on sunday or something as well
<monte48lowes> yes, sometime when I don't have to sit here and watch the scrolling bar go by
<wvalters> hehe
* intelikey presses R-alt+f12 and checks the progress of file transfer....   1,426,832 files transfered so far....  of about 3m
<carlos> hi
<intelikey> at this rate about another two hours...
<jarkko> Hello, there seems to something fishy going on. When upgrading from feisty to gutsy I had to reinstall programs to get them working. One example is openoffice calc was segfaulting, but oowriter was ok.. very funny.
<carlos> i wanna configurate extra monitor
<carlos> i have intel video card
<carlos> somebody help me?
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jarkko> oocalc: Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-open.c: 260: dl_open_worker: Assertion `_dl_ debug_initialize (0, args->nsid)->r_state == RT_CONSISTENT' failed!
<intelikey> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<jarkko> after sudo apt-get install --reinstall openoffice.org-calc it worked ok.. funny
<intelikey> funny ?
<carlos> but, i use xorg?
<carlos> can i configurate as a X11?
<intelikey> carlos the configs for X11 and xorg are enterchangable
<carlos> can i configurate it as X11
<carlos> ok, thakn you
<Minataku> I much prefer "Gassy Giraffe"
<Minataku> Or perhaps "Grabby Gorilla"
<intelikey> your config is  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  carlos
<intelikey> grumpy goose
<intelikey> giddy gopher
<intelikey> mousey Minataku   :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Though I'd consider myself more of a cat than a mouse
<Minataku> X3
<Minnozz> My network keeps failing, and I have no idea what to do against it. The error message is syslog is 'IRQ 17: nobody cared'
<Minataku> That's not good
<mez_> Hi, just upgraded to gutsy. My cd is constantly being probed. I see evms_activate is being run all the time by udev. dmesg shows: "device-mapdevice-mapper: table: 254:1: linear: dm-linear: Device lookup failed".  Anything I should look at?per: ioctl: error adding target to table" and "
<Minnozz> What does 'IRQ xx: nobody cared' actually mean?
<tim>  I was having problems with warcardt 3 running slow ON wine and sombody gave me a registry fix for that i did it and it worked nice...........but i fogot it and can't fidn it any more
* DaSkreech waves at mez_
<mez_> Ok, got it...
<Minataku> Minnozz: The kernel experienced a serious error regarding that interrupt
<Minnozz> Minataku: Does this mean anything to you? It's the whole error message http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1034
<Minataku> Minnozz: Yeah, something is up with that card
<Minataku> Follow the suggestion, boot with the irqpoll option
<Minnozz> How can I do that?
<Minataku> Why it's causing your networking to fail is probably because this ATA card is on the same interrupt as 17
<Minataku> Which may actually be the issue, they may not like IRQ sharing
<Minnozz> I don't know much of those things, is it possible to change on which IRQ they are?
<Minataku> Yeah, one of those drivers, quite possibly the sky2 driver, doesn't want to share
<intelikey> Minnozz only you bios can answer that
<intelikey> your
<Minnozz> intelikey: I've seen a whole list of IRQ's in my bios, they are all set to 'assing to pci' iirc
<Minataku> I'm intrigued now... I don't quite know what the message means exactly
<intelikey> Minnozz try adjusting the irq 17 and see if it helps
<Minnozz> intelikey: I think I can only disable them, will that do anything good?
<intelikey> try it and see.
* intelikey wonders if it's a fritz thang
<Minataku> Ah, I see it
<Minataku> It's in /usr/src/linux/kernel/irq/spurious.c
<Minataku> It's when there's a spurious interrupt
<Minataku> What happens is that something asserts an interrupt line, then nothing on that line answers it
<Minataku> The kernel looks, and when all the devices say "No, it wasn't me", the kernel disabled the IRQ as bad
<Minataku> *disables
<intelikey> correct    irq 17 called.  but "nobody cares"   i.e. unanswered
<Minnozz> aaah that makes sense
<Minataku> Ah, here it is
<Minataku> If there's an immense number of failures
<tim> How do i force the game to RUn in OPENgl in wine?
<Minataku> The IRQ is disabled, since it's assumed that something is screwed up with it
<Minataku>  * If 99,900 of the previous 100,000 interrupts have not been handled
<Minataku>  * then assume that the IRQ is stuck in some manner. Drop a diagnostic
<Minataku>  * and try to turn the IRQ off.
<Minataku>  * (The other 100-of-100,000 interrupts may have been a correctly
<Minataku>  *  functioning device sharing an IRQ with the failing one)
<intelikey> Minnozz i would still advise adjusting it in bios.   and testing.
<Minataku> Likely, the ATA card on 17 is conflicting with the network card on 17
<Minataku> One of them, I believe, is hogging the IRQ
<tim> How do i force the game to RUn in OPENgl in wine?
<intelikey> yep.  and possably "fritz"  ???
<Minataku> So the other device asserts it, and the jerk device says "No, I didn't assert jack, go to hell"
<Minataku> Eventually, the kernel has enough of that crap and tells everyone on that line to piss off
<intelikey> tim doesn't look like anyone in here atm knows.  so try   #wine-hq
<intelikey> or is it #winehq
<Minataku> I'm sure either one will get him the same amount of help he got in here
<Minataku> None, that is
<Minataku> :P
<Minnozz> Minataku: that made it a lot clearer
<Minataku> Minnozz: Heehee, yw
<Minnozz> there's one file in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16/kernel/irq , has that anything to do with it? It's name is 'Makefile'
<Minataku> Nothing in there is going to help you
<intelikey> BIOS
<mark_> hello
<Minataku> You need to route the IRQs a different way so that the offending device has it's own IRQ
<Minataku> If you have an APIC, you should be able to route them however you wish
<mark_> does anyone in here know nothing about computers?
<mark_> cause i'd like to talk to that person
<Minnozz> Ok, I'll try in the BIOS then
<npurciful> hey does anyone know how to extract a iso image commandline with no sudo
<Minataku> npurciful: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<Minnozz> Minataku: what's an APIC
<Minataku> Minnozz: Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<Minataku> From what you've told us, your BIOS has an interface to it's routing table
<intelikey> mark_ that's an oximoron of sorts,  if they are here they are here on a computer
<Minataku> Try putting every device it lists on a different
<Minataku> IRQ
<Minataku> Write down what it is originally, though
<Minnozz> In the BIOS, I can only chose to disable or assign to PCI, iirc
<Minataku> In case changing it fails worse and you have to set them all back
<Minnozz> but I'll check that
<npurciful> i was told dd was the wayto go but havent figured it out
<mark_> oh trust me, i'm here
<Minataku> npurciful: Your user may not have read access to the device
<Minataku> If that's so, then sudo is the only way possible
<mark_> what does i r c stand for anyway?
<Minataku> mark_: Please troll someplace else.
<Minnozz> internet relay chat
<tobias> internet relay chat
<intelikey> internet relay chat
<mark_> thank you
<intelikey> iirc
<tobias> nice answers :)
<mark_> i'm not trolling dude. i'm new to this stuff, trying to learn
<Minnozz> at least we agree =)
<mark_> and btw, i couldn't find someplace else if i tried. this window just poped up
<Minataku> mark_: Funny. You don't know what IRC stands for, but you're quite well-versed otherwise.
<Minataku> Again
<Minataku> mark_: Please troll someplace else.
<Minataku> Nice try, though
<Minnozz> but I'm rebooting and changing BIOS options now, brb
<mark_> hold on i'm gonna google troll
<Minataku> Well... not really... I spotted it really fast this time
<intelikey> mark_ you can join other channels by typing in   /join #ubuntu-offtopic       or what ever the channel name is ...    /join ##windows    for example.
<mark_> oh
<mark_> thanks
<mark_> is there a way to get a list of channels so i can choose?
<LjL> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mark_> thanks
<Minataku> Heya, LjLjLjLjLjLjLjL
<intelikey> mark_ yeah.  but the list on freenoed is long.         /list
<intelikey> Minataku turn the reverb down.
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> I'm just bored, sorry. X3
<LjL> :)
<siimo> hi anyone running kubuntu dapper still?
<Minataku> Dapper is LTS
<jereme> how can I configure twinview on kubuntu?
<Minataku> Long Term Support
<nosrednaekim> siimo: its officially supported, but you'd be hard pressed to find someone running it.
<Minataku> Right
<LjL> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
* intelikey uses dapper almost exclusivly
<Minataku> I use Gentoo and NetBSD primarily
<nosrednaekim> ya... I forgot about you intelikey
<intelikey> have one hoary box
<jereme> mmm not xinerama...
<jereme> xinerama is slow
<jereme> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
* Minataku listens to a radio station in Kyoto, Japan
<mark_> of ffs
<nonewmsgs> ok i learned my lesson about betas, but now how do i downgrade back to feisty
<kalorin_> man i notice that netscape seems really slow lately
<Minataku> Fast File System? No, not here. That's a BSD thing.
<npurciful> Minataku: it not a device but a ISO Image
<intelikey> Minataku am i lysdexic or is that tokyo ?
<Minataku> npurciful: You said you want to dump an ISO, right?
<Minataku> intelikey: Kyoto and Tokyo are two different cities
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: Kyoto is also a city..
<Minataku> iNiku: :P
<intelikey> ok, bad joke.  i'll quit.
<Minataku> Er... intelikey (Sorry, iNiku)
<npurciful> yeah, extract the iso without mounting it
<intelikey> :)
<Minataku> npurciful: Right. You use dd, but you need read access to the CDROM device
* nosrednaekim just realized intelikey spelled dyslexic wrong
<intelikey> lol
<Minataku> If you can't read from the device, you can't dump the ISO with _anything_
<kalorin_> did he spell it sdrawkcab?
* mark_ just discovered he dosen't understand the faq
<kalorin_> ;)
<npurciful> Minataku: why i have the image already gutsy-alt*.iso
<intelikey> correct' permissions on the device node dictate raw access
<Minataku> npurciful: You want to BURN the ISO, then, don't you?
<npurciful> No,
<Minataku> Which way is the data going, from the CD to the HDD or the other way around?
<Minataku> Are we taking the data from the CD and putting it into a file on the HDD?
<mark_> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<npurciful> I want the files in the image extracted without sudo access to a folder for rebuilding a image
<JimmyDee> so loop mount the image
<Minataku> To access the files on the CD, it has to be mounted somewhere
<mark_> so is everyone in here a computer tech?
<JimmyDee> not me, I'm a gardener, I just like the geeky talk
<Minataku> I'm a Computer Engineer
<mark_> ah i see
<Minataku> A couple steps above a tech
<mark_> oh
<Minataku> A couple dozen or so
<Minataku> lol
<mark_> my roommate's an it guy, so that's how i'm here
<nosrednaekim> mark_: i'm 17 and like to ACT that way :)
<JimmyDee> engineers make them, technicians fix the engineers problems
<Minataku> mark_: Sorry, I thought you were trolling
<Minataku> Though if you ARE, I'll be really mad
<Minataku> lol
<mark_> mintaku man i didn't know what trolling ment
<npurciful> I read that dd could extract the image to files on a HDD
<JimmyDee> just loop mount the image
<intelikey> i resemble the remark of being call a "computer tech"    i'm pure g33k through and through,  thank you very much.
<mark_> nosrednaekim: so shouldn't you be out at a party? it's friday
<nosrednaekim> mark_: me?party? haha.
<mark_> how the fuck do you guys make it red?
<nosrednaekim> mark_: I don't "party"
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> npurciful: dd can extract the ENTIRE CD IMAGE to a single file
<npurciful> I am making a script that run in the middle of the night without intervention
<PriceChild> !hilight | mark_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hilight - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> bah
<mark_> oh right, sorry
<PriceChild> mark_, basically use the person's name in your sentence
<Minataku> You can take the whole CD and make a copy of it as a file on your hard drive
<intelikey> mark_ your irc client highlights on your nick.
<mark_> !hilight | PriceChild like this?
<npurciful> Minataku: oh ok
<mark_> oh i see ok
<Minataku> Which can then... nevermind, you've already got iy
<Minataku> *it
<PriceChild> mark_, doesn't need the !hilight, i just thought ubotu had a factoid to explain it.
<Minataku> lol
<intelikey> mark_
<mark_> intelikey
<intelikey> see.
<Minataku> Minataku:
<Minataku> \o/
<mark_> lol i'm learning allready
<tobias> >o<
<Minataku> Minnozz: Did anyone care about IRQ 17 this time?
<diggy> whats a good video recording program for webcams?
<uga> sstchur: everything fine?
<Minnozz> Minataku: Didn't get any messages yet, but they only show up once in a while
<intelikey> !webcam | diggy
<ubotu> diggy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<persen_> Hi all, just installed new mobo, gfx and cpu and want to use my old kubuntu feisty.. Is it an easy way to "detect and setup" my new hardware?
<Minataku> Minnozz: Ah.
<Minataku> k
<Minataku> We'll see then
<sstchur> uga: yeah
<Minnozz> IRQ17 wasn't in the list though
<Minnozz> the highest was 15
<Minataku> Let's see, it's 8:44AM in Japan
<jereme> persen_: it will probably just work with the exception of changing your X driver
<sstchur> uga: except that I installed compiz, ran compiz -- replace, and now all of my windows borders are gone
<intelikey> persen_ what's to detect/setup ???
<sstchur> I can't resize or move anything
<Minataku> Minnozz: Are there more than one device on any IRQ line?
<uga> sstchur: you're missing the window decorator then
<Minnozz> Minataku: there are no devices, just "assigned to pci"
<persen_> intelikey, All my new hardware. Like install drivers and such..
<Minataku> Hm
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: alt+f2, "kwin --replace"
<nosrednaekim> sstchur: and you need emerald
<intelikey> persen_ sudo dpkg-recongifure xserver-xorg -phigh
<usser> sstchur: do u use kubuntu?
<uga> nosrednaekim: that won't help him run compiz ;)
<sstchur> usser: yea
<Minnozz> but I enabled something that makes my OS assign the IRQ's (it was off)
<Philistine_> how many operating systems are there? seem slike i only ever har of linux, unix, windows, and whatever macs use
<usser> sstchur: install compiz-kde
<persen_> jereme, My new card is an geforce8xxx, my old card was geforce 4xxx. Ive installed the nvidia driver, should it still work you think?
<Minataku> Minnozz: You'll need to have Linux read the routing differently, then
<Minataku> Ah
<usser> sstchur: run ccsm
<nosrednaekim> uga: well... its better than nothin ;)
<uga> Philistine_: openbsd, freebsd, netbsd, gnu hurd,...
<usser> sstchur: and in the window decoration type in kde-window-decorator
<sstchur> usser: I did include compiz-kde when I run apt-get... but I think it crashed when I first ran compiz --replace
<Minataku> Minnozz: Well, pastebin /proc/interrupts for me
<uga> Philistine_: sun solaris, hp  ux... =)
<Minataku> HP-UX
<usser> sstchur: what does it say under window decoration in ccsm
<Minataku> There are also old ones
<Philistine_> uga i've never heard of those, are they just not used as often?
<sstchur> usser: yeah, it crashes everytime I do altF2: compiz --replace
<uga> Minataku: I was meant to type that. Not sure what I pressed
<Minataku> Like OS/8
<nosrednaekim> Philistine_: Mac OS is a branch of BSD BTW
* intelikey wonders why ubuntu doesn't provide the "pastebin" script....
<Minataku> There's also OpenVMS
<Minataku> nosrednaekim: WRONG
<sstchur> usser: I don't see window decoration.... I see window management, utility, and some others
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: oh rly?
<Minnozz> Minataku: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1035
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: its at least a derivative
<Minataku> Darwin is a hacked-up combination of CMU Mach ala NeXTSTEP and FreeBSD userland
<Minataku> Really, it's only link to BSD is that it's userland is completely stolen from FreeBSD
<usser> sstchur: hm its supposed to there, als try starting compiz from the console and pastebin the output
<Minataku> As for OSX, what actually makes it OSX is only the GUI
<Minataku> Calling OSX an OS is much akin to calling X11 an OS
<Minataku> Completely wrong. :3
<Philistine_> bsd?
<sstchur> usser: maybe I found it under advanced search | settings tab
<Minataku> Minataku: You're gonna get it again
<intelikey> Minataku yes but one could/should call grub an os
<sstchur> usser: says decoration windows: any
<Minataku> Er
<usser> Minataku: well how about the leopard is it still considered just a gui?
<Minataku> Minnozz: On either 17 or 19, I think
<Philistine_> Intelikey what's bsd?
<uga> Minataku: userland? I thought they grabbed the kernel, rather ;)
<intelikey> Philistine_ no comment.
<usser> sstchur: nah its not it
<uga> Philistine_: another OS, just like linux
<Minataku> intelikey: GRUB lacks quite every feature considered of an OS
<Minataku> uga: Wrong
<sstchur> usser: ok, so what do I do?
<persen_> Should i take "nv" or "nvidia" as the X driver? I think "nv" is the proprietary nvidia driver (best) or am i wrong?
<uga> Minataku: what did they steal then, the graphics? =)))
<sstchur> run it from the cosonle
<sstchur> ?
<Minataku> Darwin uses the "xnu" kernel, which is the CMU Mach kernel from NeXTSTEP
<Minataku> Much like the entirety of OS X is built off NeXTSTEP
<Minataku> And slightly evolved
<Philistine_> uga so why do most people either go for linux or windows if there are some many options?
<Minataku> OS X is the ultimate in cheapness
<Minataku> Every part of it came from something that already existed
<uga> Minataku: I was completely convinced it was a bsd kernel. Then I get corrected
<Minnozz> Minataku: There are a lot of devices on the same lines, is that normal?
<Minataku> Apple are completely greedy jerks
<Minataku> Minnozz: Yes
<Minataku> Wanna see one of mine?
<usser> sstchur: yea try that
<Minataku>  11:   99788880    XT-PIC-XT        yenta, yenta, ehci_hcd:usb1, ohci_hcd:usb2, ohci_hcd:usb3, ohci_hcd:usb4, ALI 5451, ohci_hcd:usb5, ehci_hcd:usb6, pcmcia0.0
<Minataku> Try that one on for size
<sstchur> what am i looking for? it just crashes the same way
<uga> Philistine_: because their current status is similar to the status linux had 10 years ago. Hard to install for most
<Minnozz> wow
<intelikey> Minataku no.  it has everything required by the classification    grub is an os    it's a boot loader OS    it has a task schedular, it provides an interface with the cpu "command line and graphic"   and mounts file systems / reads files.
<Minataku> intelikey: The shell is only to interact with GRUB
<uga> Philistine_: there's easier to install distributions like PCBSD, but I can't suggest them. Not very nice distributions
<intelikey> but it still qualifies
<Minataku> It's a single-task bare-metal program
<Minnozz> Minataku: Where can I change which IRQ's are assigned to which devices?
<Minataku> It's merely a step in the bootstrap process
<Philistine_> uga don't worry. i couldn't install an OS if i tried
<Minataku> Minnozz: You can try using the "irqpoll" option suggested in the IRQ disable message
<Philistine_> uga my talents lie elsewhere
<intelikey> and probably is more indepth than ibm or ms dos started out...
<usser> sstchur: no output at all?
<Minataku> intelikey: Not at all
<Minataku> GRUB does not qualify as an OS
<uga> Philistine_: heh, so how did you install Kubuntu ;)
<Minnozz> Minataku: how can I boot with that option? can I enter it in GRUB?
<Minataku> It does not run anything within itself, it loads and passes control from itself to another program
<Minataku> This is why it is a bootloader
<Philistine_> uga my roommate did it cause when i bought this comp it had vista on it and he refused to let me on his lan
<usser> sstchur: do u have emerald installed?
<uga> Philistine_: LOL
<Philistine_> uga so now i run linux
<uga> that's nice
<Philistine_> i'm very slowly learning
<uga> Vista is really confusing, anyway
<Minataku> It sits as part of the boot process, to transition from BIOS bootstrap to OS initalization
<Minataku> Minnozz: Yes
<Philistine_> most of my info comes from either asking him quesitons or reading his slashdot scroller on his desktop
<usser> uga: oh u in the wrong camp then, linux is far more confusing )
<Minataku> I don't know how Kubuntu has GRUB set up, though
<sstchur> usser: I have beryl installed, so I think so
<Philistine_> vista isn't confusing at all. i needed the babysitter
<sstchur> i did emerald-themes a while back
<sstchur> oh but wait, i've done a reinstall since then so maybe not
<uga> usser: believe me or not, it took me ages to setup the damn network on a friend's pc,... and on linux it works out of the box
<Minataku> Usually when I have to add things to my command line in GRUB, I hit "e" on the entry I want then edit the command line and hit "b"
<Minataku> TBH, I haven't really used GRUB in a while, last time was 24d ago
<Minataku> lol
<usser> sstchur: ok so try this compiz --replace -c emerald
<LeeJunFan> Man, I really have reservations about compiz being on by default. If you don't mind your window decorations crashing.
<sstchur> yeah, it worked
* usser bah that reminds me i have to setup samba
<Minnozz> Minataku: I'll try
<Minataku> Minnozz: Sorry I'm not too helpful on this right now, my mind has become kinda fried in the past 5 minutes
<Minataku> @.@
<Philistine_> i can help with that
<Philistine_> we'll lower the bar
<usser> sstchur: thats good
<Minataku> (;`) 
<sstchur> this is very different from beryl; how do I rotate the cube?
<jereme> what's the default hotkey for katapult config?
<Philistine_> for example, if i can haev windows in VMWare, can i also have those other OS's you've mentioned? and would there be a point to it?
<usser> sstchur: the cube rotation is not on by default
<usser> sstchur: theres this wall plugin
<Minataku> I have reservations about all these fancy-ass GUIs
<usser> sstchur: go to ccsm and turn on desktop cube and cube rotation
<Minataku> Bunch of completely useless eyecandy to me
<Minataku> Just a load of flashy crap with no purpose or benefit
<jereme> the cube desktop has total benefit
<jereme> crap like wavey windows, not so much
<Philistine_> jereme that's not quite true
<intelikey> i ran katapult the other day.    got a picture of a sling shot in the middle of the screen that covered everything else.    had to xkill it.
<Minataku> But then I'm a much more practical person, especially when it comes to computing
<sstchur> usser: i can't seem to find them
<usser> Minataku: u ppl like u started the inquisition, *shakes fist* lol )))
<Philistine_> jereme i dont know much about computers and the main thing which keeps me interested are things like the cube and flame effects
<sstchur> Beryl seems to have a better interface... will that be merged into compiz eventually?
<intelikey> perhaps katapult should only be ran from kde ???
<Philistine_> if it weren't for things like that, i'd be even worse off
<sstchur> weird, my cube is flat
<nonewmsgs> sstchur beryl and compiz have already merged and the result is called fusion
<LeeJunFan> sstchur: I doubt it - the underpinnings of the plugins and stuff have changed a lot, the beryl configuration tool would have to be redone from scratch. I liked it better too.
<usser> sstchur: pbbly not, in the search box in the top left corner enter cube
<sstchur> nonewmsgs: right, that's why I was asking if the beryl interface would make it into compiz fusion
<hangthedj> has anyone ever had their back forward and up icons disapear from konqueror?
<usser> sstchur: its supposed to find it
<quixogre> so without  fedora?TOO much bias. whats the difference between ubuntu and
<intelikey> compiz was a fork of beryl anyway wasn't it ?
<Philistine_> this is a good time to ask, Minataku what is compiz? it's always there when i start my comp up
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: other way around.
<usser> intelikey: beryl was the fork )
<jereme> intelikey: apparently you hit ctrl+x when the slingshot is up to open the config, then you can tell katapult to run in the systray and be accessible via alt+space for quicksliver like goodness
<Minataku> I just said I don't like any of that stuff
<Minataku> lol
<quixogre> so without TOO much bias. whats the difference between ubuntu and fedora?
<Minataku> Philistine_: Sorry, I don't know exactly what it is
<Minataku> I don't care about it, so I don't use it
<Philistine_> Minataku its ok, i use it and i don't care about it
<LeeJunFan> quixogre: the biggest diff is RPM vs deb, and the package management system in general.
<sstchur> how do I make it actually a cube and not just flat?
<webulator70> quixogre fedora is not based on debian so for one thing it doesnt use apt or .deb files but .rpm system instead
<Minataku> lol
<webulator70> damn beaten to the punch, lol
<quixogre> damn. i hate rpm files. thanks
<LeeJunFan> quixogre: there are differences that are notable in the way most redhat based systems do things in /etc from other systems as well. Slack,deb, and redhat based systems seem to differ the most in /etc.
<webulator70> i like fedora 2nd best but i also hate rpms
<Minataku> Heh, wait until you try one of the BSDs
<jereme> ubuntu makes people happy... fedora makes people sad
<webulator70> other then rpms i gotta admit, fedora is solid too
<jereme> bsd makes people kill
<Minataku> Insanely different :3
<webulator70> hahha
<Minataku> Not at all
<Minataku> I've used Linuxes, I've used BSDs, I've even used SysVs
<Philistine_> bsd? i googled it and all it came up with was a company, which dosen't fit the way you're using the term
<webulator70> what does windows make people do?
<jereme> webulator70: fling poo at eachother
<webulator70> whats sysv?
<Minataku> webulator70: Become brain damaged
<Minataku> System V
<webulator70> lolage
<Minataku> As in AT&T Unix System V
<jereme> Philistine_: OpenBSD, NetBSD, FreeBSD to name a few
<uga> Philistine_: the first entry in google is "freebsd"
<uga> which is a bsd distribution
<Minataku> Solaris (used to be) a System V
<uga> not a company ;)
<uga> second entry is bsd.org
<uga> which lists all of them
<webulator70> im not a fan of sun products really
<Philistine_> uga jereme yeah it's some sort of project
<uga> Philistine_: just like linux is a project
<Minataku> *BSD is derived from Berkeley BSD, which was derived initially from 6th Edition Unix
<Philistine_> oh i see
<uga> a project of a "kid" called Linus Torvalds =)
<Philistine_> alright then
<Minataku> BSD stands for Berkeley System Distribution
<Philistine_> and they put out operating systems?
<Minataku> Berkeley being University of California, Berkeley
<Minataku> In Berkeley, California, USA
<Philistine_> i know about universities, i'm in one
<Philistine_> just not for computes
<Minataku> I don't believe UCB still does BSD
<Minnozz> Minataku: I don't know if I booted with irqpoll now, when I hit 'b' the power went off
<uga> Philistine_: they create operating systems for computers, yes
<Philistine_> uga thanks
<uga> from home computers to supercomputers
<Minataku> The original BSD is long gone
<uga> to embedded systems like your pdas or iStuff
<Minataku> Living on in the various forks
<Philistine_> ah i see
<Minataku> www.levenez.com/unix
<webulator70> bsd is more closer to unix then linux is right?
<Minataku> Check that out, it has a whole timeline of Unices
<Minataku> webulator70: Much closer
<Philistine_> laright thanks
<Philistine_> we'll see if i can understand it though
<uga> Minataku: possibly the Hurd is pretty close to the original version, though ;)
<Minataku> BSD has a direct link back to the original Unix
<webulator70> linux is just a clone right?
<webulator70> well not "just" but you know what i mean
<Minataku> BSD was initially derived from 6th Edition Unix from Bell Telephone Laboratories in Murray Hill, NJ
<Minataku> Linux is a Unix Clone, correct
<Minataku> BSD is a Unix Derivative
<webulator70> ah
<Philistine_> so if unix was around first, why did linux develop faster? shouldn't people have developed the original programs and improved them, seems like it would ave been easier
<webulator70> are there any easy repos for compiz fusion?
<persen_> dpkg-reconfigure -xserver-xorg -phigh didnt work.. Is there any other ways to config X nowadays? Im using a Full HD tv as monitor btw.
<uga> Philistine_: people couldn't afford computers and unix OSes back then. Too expensive
<stdin> Philistine_: because linux is open source
<ScorpKing> quixogre: hi. i did a dd to nfs. :D
<Minnozz> Minataku: what is 'irqpoll' supposed to do?
<uga> Philistine_: and these guys created something cheaper, called Linux
<uga> that everyone run at home on cheaper cups
<uga> cpus
<webulator70> persen, take the dash out before xserver
<Minataku> Minnozz: Linux has a couple different ways of mapping out the IRQs
<uga> Philistine_: back then only universities etc could afford having unix running in those expensive machine
<Philistine_> uga are there any substantive differences between operating systems?
<xennetwork> Hello everybody
<Philistine_> uga unix was that expensive? like windows?
<Minataku> Actually, BSD came to the 386 first
<uga> Philistine_: from the user's point of view, they are same. Internally, completely different
<Minataku> In the form of 386BSD
<uga> Philistine_: much more =)
<xennetwork> Is there a command i can so from the command line to open the control panel?
<Minataku> And it was actually fairly cheap
<uga> Philistine_: notice we are talking about .. uhm... 25+ years ago?
<Minataku> Before that, BSD was available to students free of charge
<uga> computers weren't very common back then
<Philistine_> so what changed?
<Minnozz> Minataku: this is /proc/interrupts now: http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=showpaste&paste=1036
<xennetwork> can some one tell me a command that will open the control panel from the command line or recovery window?
<Philistine_> was it just the avaliablity of computers which led to the rise of cheaper OS's and the development of linux?
<uga> Philistine_: exactly
<jereme> students and professors with access to large unix mainframes wanted those same abilities on smaller cheaper PC's
<Philistine_> uga so with the continued development of computer tech is it actually hurting the advancement of programming by keeping the prices high?
<uga> Philistine_: actually I said 25years, but that was too long reach. it began on the 91
<jereme> without spending the insane licensing fees
<Philistine_> if the development stopped, the price of comps would drop, would we see another lead like we did
<Philistine_> *leap
<uga> Philistine_: well, I wouldn't say prices are kept high. They get lower
<Philistine_> uga true, but the dramatic drop you mentioned hasn't been matched has it?
<uga> you can buy laptops fairly cheap these days
<xennetwork> can some one please help me?
<uga> Philistine_: the dramatic drop happened back then
<uga> people at home found the x86, and finally PCs existed
<Philistine_> uga yeah, if it happened again would we see another explosion in software development?
<Minataku> Minnozz: Looks exactly the same >.<
<uga> nah
<Philistine_> uga what i mean is, are today's prices holding us back like they did before?
<Minataku> Try it with... hm... I think this may be unresolvable
<uga> Philistine_: the boom was because it was from "nobody got a pc" to "now everyone can afford one"
<Minnozz> Minataku: I don't know if I entered irqpoll the right way
<uga> Philistine_: that won't happen again. Everyone got a pc at home
<Minnozz> I placed it on a new line, right before savedefault
<jereme> wow I have the answer for xennet and he's gone
<jereme> genius
<Minataku> Minnozz: Oh, no, that's wrong
<Minataku> It has to be on that first line
<intelikey> uga not to "now everyone can afford one"  but to   "now everybody dumb enough to buy one."    ;/
<Philistine_> uga true. they're getting way to powerful though. until a few months ago i was happily using a 90's 566mhz copm with windows 98
<Minataku> Where it has the /boot/vmlinuzblahblah stuff
<Philistine_> now i've got a comp that's way more powerful than i'll ever need
<Philistine_> capable of doing things i don't understand
<uga> Philistine_: you don't need the most expensive machines to run nowadays
<Minnozz> Minataku: just a space behind the last character and then 'irqpoll' without quotes?
<Minnozz> or is it a switch
<Minnozz> --irqpoll or so
* intelikey pats the P1mmx 100mhz box he's running....
<jereme> Minnozz: are you troubleshooting the ata issues at boot?
<Minataku> No, it's not a switch
<Minnozz> jereme: what do you mean?
<Minataku> jereme: No, it's an IRQ conflict
<jereme> for what reason are you adding irqpoll?
<uga> Philistine_: you may see more coders from other countries if projects like OLPC suceed
<uga> succeed, even
<Minataku> Some device doesn't seem to be happy being on a shared IRQ
<jereme> oh, because I'm having a problem with my ata that is supposedly solved by doing the same solution
<Minnozz> jereme: see http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=rawpaste&p=1034
<jereme> but I was concerned if there was any performance cost
<persen_> Hm, I've installed (as i said earlier) that i've installed new mobo, cpu and gfx card. Now, ALL my hardware is changed literally.. I see that some of the old drivers from my old computer setup is still trying to be used. Is there a way i can perform an full "hardware check" where it erases all preexisting knowledge of my hardware ? As if i were to install a fresh kubuntu.
<Minataku> jereme: Good, you help him
<Philistine_> olpc eh, that's the uh, one with the development. right?
<Minataku> And no, no performace cost
<wers> anyone knows what opensync's kde frontend in gutsy is?
<Minataku> Well, perhaps a slight hit
<Minataku> Nothing significant, though
<Minataku> Though I don't really know
<jereme> well, I haven't applied the fix yet.. so I'm not sure I'm much help
<Minataku> It may be the only solution, however
<uga> Philistine_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olpc
<Minataku> !bootoption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootoption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Bleh
<jereme> for me I hang like 2 minutes on boot
<jereme> while this ata stuff pukes all over itself
<jereme> then I'm fine
<Philistine_> oh i've heard of that
<Willabee> Hey, I'm having trouble partitioning
<intelikey> fritz maybe ?
<Philistine_> what blows my mind is that they have internet access in countries where they don't have decent access to medical and educational systems
<Willabee> Whenever I try to partition my HD (ntfs), it just says to check the file system and fix problems if possible
<Philistine_> speaking of foreigners, anyone from outside NA?
<Minnozz> Philistine_: Netherlands here
<jereme> I'm from US
<intelikey> Willabee you need to boot M$ up and defrag that drive with pagefile turned off.
<Philistine_> Netherlands eh Minnozz, good to know there're people from there
<Philistine_> :D
<Philistine_> never met anyone from there before
<Skiff> hey, any1 has a link how to properly partition in kubuntu?
<Minnozz> Well, it's an honor to be the first one ^^
<Willabee> Where do I turn pagefile off
<Philistine_> is it normal for 5 people to be talking in a channel with 342 people logged in?
<Minnozz> I'm afraid it is
<Philistine_> you creepers should stop reading our convo's and go have one of your own
<intelikey> idk. i don't do windows.    i found it when i installed linux for a friend that does do windows.  but forcing me to look at windows is hard on a friendship
<ScorpKing> Willabee: do a defrag and chkdsk before resizing.
<Willabee> ok
<Minnozz> @everyone who reads this: say 'Hi!' ^^
<Willabee> brb
<Daskreech> Lo!
<Philistine_> Hi
<Philistine_> !
<ScorpKing> 'Hi'^^
<uga> Minnozz: your irc client is broken, we can't read you
<ScorpKing> hi uga
<Philistine_> Minnozz that was a resounding failure
<uga> hi ScorpKing
<Minnozz> uga: whoa that's one hack of a coincidence, I can't read your text too! =O
<ScorpKing> uga, dd to nfs did work. :)
<intelikey> Philistine_ """you creepers should stop reading our convo's and go have one of your own"""    in an open channel ????     and not only open but also the official kubuntu support channel ???
<uga> ScorpKing: uh? cloning hdd through nfs???
<uga> or files
<Daskreech> brb
<ScorpKing> uga, yes. :D
<ScorpKing> dd
<ScorpKing> i'll explain
<uga> that sounds strange ;)
<Philistine_> intelikey yeah, what's the point of being in a channel where the only thing discussed is computers if you don't ahve a computer issue
<intelikey> Philistine_ you mean you don't want anyone to lurk here ?      then you obviously wouldn't like   #ubuntu
<Philistine_> intelikey i have to reg before i can send pm's
<ScorpKing> uga: i booted from the live cd and mounted nfs. uid on nfs is 1000 so i added another user which had uid 1000. /dev/hda is owned by root:disk so i added the new user to group disk and just did a dd to nfs dir. simple :D
<intelikey> Philistine_ the whole point of an open channel, is so many people can participate, admittedly it does seem odd that people leave their computers loged in and go on vacation for a month...
<Minnozz> Minataku: so I can just add irqpoll to the vmlinuz-line?
* ScorpKing feels like a genius... 
<ScorpKing> lol
<Philistine_> ok so who just saw me register?
<ScorpKing> not me
<intelikey> only the ircops
<intelikey> can't hide anything from the server operator.
<jereme> Minnozz: open up /boot/grub/menu.lst and scroll down to the kernel entries... find the line that sais kernel and add irqpoll to the end right after the word splash
<Minataku> Minnozz: Yes
<Minataku> Like jereme said
<jereme> in all likelyhood you are running the first kernel listed
<Minataku> Sorry, was writing a program for a Programmable Logic Controller
<ScorpKing> uga: i think someone will need to do that in the future. where is the best place to post a howto?
<jereme> do not mess with the recovery mode kernels
<Minataku> Nothing to actually be implemented, just a homework assignment
<Minataku> lol
<Philistine_> i'm one of you now
<Philistine_> i'm registered
<Philistine_> who needs tech support?
<ScorpKing> me
<Philistine_> ok
<Minataku> Haha
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: how can i pipe dd to scp?
<Philistine_> ScorpKing have you tried to reboot your BIOS with your ethernet port set in the on position?
<ScorpKing> lol
<Philistine_> sometimes that helps
<Minataku> I was getting a bit worried, but it turned out to be an insanely easy PLC program to wite
<Minataku> *write
<Philistine_> ScorpKing if that dosen't work, format and try again
<Minnozz> jereme, Minataku: I edited the line, going for another reboot now
<Minataku> Philistine_: How about this... what model PLC would I use if I need at least 500 bits of internal RAM?
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry, I'll go save this file and email it off now
<Philistine_> well first i'd reccomend getting them all combined into one, cause i doubt you have room for 500 of em
<Philistine_> trick question 0 me 1
<intelikey> i guess i need tech support...  umount: /home: device is busy
<Philistine_> ok i'll take care of this one
<Philistine_> it happneed to me last thursday
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: lol. i just spend a lot of time to copy my old laptop hd to a new one without format or reinstall. :D
<jereme> well if Minnozz did it right, we won't hear from him
<intelikey> i don't see anything that should be accessing /home   what's the fuser command to find what it is ?
<jereme> if he did it wrong, we won't hear from him
<Philistine_> ScorpKing i wouldn't do that, any slight magnetic disturbance in the atmosphere could delete it in the middle of the process. say if the jetstream shifted the northern lights to be above your city
<intelikey> jereme oh yeah. he'll be back either way.
<Philistine_> that happened back in 92 in the Great Computer Disaster, i'm sure you remember
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: will it help if i live underground?
<Philistine_> usually
<ScorpKing> lol
<Philistine_> but remember that you need to make sure your hardrive has enough sunlight
<ScorpKing> uga: u still here?
<Philistine_> who's next?
<nosrednaekim> or if you bury your computer under 15 feet of conrete...but hat might not be good for other parts of your computer ;)
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: and put a strong magnet on it right?
<Philistine_> no magnets are overrated
<Philistine_> take 3 empty spray paint cans, and tie them together, then place a single cherry pip in the middle
<Philistine_> ...not in that order
<ScorpKing> that should work. ;)
<Philistine_> seriously though, who needs some comp help
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: i guess that will get me to format.
<nosrednaekim> Philistine_: heh.... there will come a time when you are going to be swamped... :)
<Philistine_> ScorpKing there's really no need to format, i was kidding
<ScorpKing> :P i know
<Philistine_> all you gotta do is refresh your ram
<intelikey> someone help me findout what is accessing /home and thus preventing me from umounting it
<ScorpKing> lmao @ Philistine_ :D
<Philistine_> nosrednaekim do you mean with requests or is that a computer term for something sinister people are going to do to me for being ignorant?
<Philistine_> ok intelikey, have you refreshed your ram?
<nosrednaekim> Philistine_: with requests
<Philistine_> nosrednaekim i'm ok with that
<Philistine_> best way to learn
<intelikey> Philistine_ i'm about too    the command is   /ignore Philistine_ all   isn't it ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: did you disable your dma in the request IRC section of /etc/be/an/idiot?
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: where do i click to refresh the ram?
<|neon|> how do i automatically enable compiz on gutsy? thx
<Philistine_> you gotta do it manually
<Philistine_> open the case, take them out, and let sit for about a half hour
<Philistine_> that should give them a long enough break
<Minnozz> Minataku, jereme: don't think it worked... http://paster.dazjorz.com/?a=showpaste&paste=1037
* ScorpKing pass Philistine_ a cold beer to help him think...
<jereme> refresh the ram... what in the crap?
<intelikey> nosrednaekim be serious here.   what's accessing my /home ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: are you typing right now?
<jereme> Minnozz: I can't help you with your problem... I was only able to help with the solution you were trying to apply
<Scunizi> jereme, doesn't that mean dip them in water while holding both contacts on a 9v battery? :)
<ScorpKing> intelikey: if any terminal is in your current /home/you dir it won't unmount.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim yes.     there is noone logged in on that box.   just ssh root
<intelikey> ScorpKing ^
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: oh... you're serious?
<intelikey> yes
<nosrednaekim> lol
<ScorpKing> lol
<nosrednaekim> I thought you were kidding :)
<ScorpKing> intelikey: someting is using something on the /home dir
<intelikey> yeah i know.  that's why i said.   "<intelikey> nosrednaekim be serious here."
<jereme> how can anyone cut through the sarcasm to get help in here
<Minataku> Minnozz: Yeah, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<intelikey> ScorpKing there is nothing running that should be accessing /home
<Philistine_> jereme you need help? what's the problem?
<Minnozz> Minataku, jereme: Thanks a lot for your help so far
<intelikey> but obviously something is accessing it.
<jereme> I don't need help, I'm making an observation
<uga> intelikey: lsof |grep /home
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: wonder if there is a way to check what is...
<jereme> intelikey: seriously, if you have any login sitting in /home, you can't unmount it
<intelikey> ah wait i found it.
<jereme> intelikey: if you became root through sudo or su, perhaps the login above that is sitting in home?
<ScorpKing> intelikey: the only time that happens is when you pwd and it shows /home/you or some program use something on /home/you. try sudo umount -f /home
<uga> jereme: you'd need to passwd to root, and login as root
<intelikey> jereme it's not a login.   it's   the modem control script.
<jereme> ah
<ubuntu> Malade!!!!!!!!!
<Philistine_> !identify all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify all - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ScorpKing it's a script
<jereme> I'm audi
<ardchoille> uga: There's never a reason to log in as root
<ScorpKing> intelikey: kill it
<uga> ardchoille: check the backlog...
<uga> ardchoille: trying to umount /home
<wers> I can't find ksync from gutsy's repos.. do you have an idea why?
<intelikey> when i do you won't be hearing from me in here.   that's on the gateway box   and it will kill the modem
<uga> there's always a good reason to log in as root ,)
<Philistine_> !show subscript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show subscript - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wers> !ksync
<ardchoille> uga: Why would anyone need to umount /home?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksync - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Philistine_> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
* intelikey wonders if he can kill the script without killing the things it spawned
<ScorpKing> someone pls do a botabuse
<uga> ardchoille: don't ask me. to each their own. HE wants to umount it, so I explained how =)
<Philistine_> ScorpKing what's that?
<ScorpKing> :D wait and see
<wers> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ardchoille> uga: fwiw, logging in as root is not supported and we aren't supposed to suggest it.
<ScorpKing> lol
<uga> ardchoille: for what it may concern you, I'm not a platform maintainer, nor supporter, nor coder, nor... anything official.
<uga> he asked, I answered. If you can do that without logging in as root, let me know
<Philistine_> who is ubotu and why is he telling me what to do
<nosrednaekim> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Philistine_> !botsnack
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: it's a bot (program)
<Philistine_> ScorpKing so why was it getting all up in my face?
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: he doesn't know better. :D
<ardchoille> lol
<Philistine_> stupid bot
<Philistine_> !stupidbot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupidbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> lol
<Philistine_> !rapebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rapebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> Philistine_: don't do that!
<wers> !botabuse | Philistine_
<nosrednaekim> !ohmy
<ubotu> Philistine_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<Philistine_> there it goes again
<intelikey> ok guys i'll dismount that drive now for mantainance,  means i probably wont be back for a while.
<uga> ardchoille: actually, I find it more dangerous allowing sudo with a default timeout, than logging in as root.
<uga> it means you run sudo once, enter password, and anyone that gains access to your normal user, got root permissions for a while
* Minataku goes to play with his Personal DECstation 5000/33
<nabil2199> need help:when I use the intel driver the fonts on both kde and konqueror are gigantic
<nabil2199> thus unusable
<Minataku> Mmmm... NetBSD/pmax 4.0RC1
<uga> ardchoille: as the user is running as normal user, doesn't take cautions, and runs anything. That script/executable/whatever can sudo and bang! the user is root
<ardchoille> uga: If I wanted to break into your box, I know you have a root account I can spend weeks brute forcing.. can't brute force a locked root account :)
<Philistine_> !wireless
<quixogre> okay. need help please. is there a reason all my print jobs go to "job hold-until-specified?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<uga> ardchoille: who said I have the root account enabled
<uga> you can disable it back
<nabil2199> need help:when I use the intel driver the fonts on both kde and konqueror are gigantic
<uga> ardchoille: and by the time you manage, I'll have you traced back and got FBI in your doors ;)
<ardchoille> uga: Ok, ok, whatever
<uga> ardchoille: anyway, the sudo thing is worrying me, seriously
<uga> I don't find it very safe
<uga> (the defaults)
<uga> 15 minutes of free sudo without password is way too open
<quixogre> okay. need help please. is there a reason all my print jobs go to "job hold-until-specified"?
<ardchoille> uga: So change the timeout
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: can you send them manually?
<uga> ardchoille: I can take care of my box. I'm worried about users in general
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: hehe been a while...how would i do that?
<uga> ardchoille: notice kubuntu mods kdesu to use sudo instead
<uga> which means the whole desktop got root access for 15 whole minutes without password!
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: pop up a the print job viewer with "kjobviewer" and then send the job from there
<quixogre> nope, goes back to held
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: nope, goes back to held
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: is your print server working?
<quixogre> nosred, dunno. im just setting it up now
<Minataku> Heehee, they're playing American rap music on this Japanese radio station
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: yech.. I hate rap
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: is the printer local?
<Minataku> I like it. The words typically not so much
<ardchoille> uga: You have a good point about the timeout. Perhaps file a bug report and mention that kubuntu needs some kind of ui that allows users to easily change the timeout?
<Minataku> But the rhythm
<tim> ***How do i isntall GNOME in Kubuntu??*
<quixogre> ps -ef | grep lpd doesnt find a printer daemon....
<Minataku> But see, I like chiptunes
<Minataku> If it's got a good beat, I don't care if it's the same thing over and over
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> tim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<quixogre> tim: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<Philistine_> ok now that i'm back, who needs some tech help?
<uga> ardchoille: uhm, I should check if such gui exists... maybe it does?
<nabil2199> need help:when I use the intel driver the fonts on both kde and konqueror are gigantic
<nabil2199> please
<nabil2199> I need cedega
<Philistine_> google it
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: no, networked
<ardchoille> uga: It would be trivial to write one
<Minataku> Philistine_: Please stop harassing users
<uga> at least I think the default should be lower. Like 5 minutes at most
<uga> lots of things happen in a quarter of an hour
<Philistine_> sorry dude, i ment i'm googling it so i can figure out what he's talking about, and maybe help
<tim> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<ardchoille> uga: File it.. the worst that can happen is they say "no".
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: on a windos or linux computer>
<Minataku> !resolution | nabil2199
<uga> heh
<ubotu> nabil2199: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<__monolith> I have a dual-core CPU, if I wanted to stress the cores individualy to test the load and temprature readings, how would i do that?
<Minataku> lo, Jucato
<tim> E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: straight networked printer...dell 52xx laserjet...basically a reworked HP4
<nosrednaekim> morning Jucato
<ardchoille> tim: you forgot the word "install"
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: ah... gotcha
<ardchoille> tim: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ScorpKing> uga: you got the thing i posted earlier?
<Jucato> yo
<Jucato> good morning :)
<uga> ScorpKing: no, what?
<Minataku> ScorpKing: "Hey Birdman, you get that thing I sent ya?"
<Minataku> XD
<tim>  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop wroks
<ScorpKing> uga: i booted from the live cd and mounted nfs. uid on nfs is 1000 so i added another user which had uid 1000. /dev/hda is owned by root:disk so i added the new user to group disk and just did a dd to nfs dir. simple :D
<tim> what is gnomes size?
<Minataku> Sorry, I think of that everytime someone says something like that
<ScorpKing> uga: i think someone will need to do that in the future. where is the best place to post a howto?
<Minataku> tim: Insanely massive
<nosrednaekim> tim: expect to install about 1 gig..
<ardchoille> tim: don't kow, but it's going to be a lot of packages
<Minataku> Actually, it's stupidly massive
<Philistine_> Minataku are you an op or soemthing?
<tim> It says 6 minutes left
<tim> now 4
<ScorpKing> hiya Minataku. lol
<coreymon77> tim: how much space do you have to spare?
<uga> ScorpKing: oh, you backed up the disk. I thought you _cloned_ the disk over the net
<tim>  i have about 55 gb
<Minataku> Philistine_: No, but it certainly seems like I am
<quixogre> nosrednaekim: i can ping the printer. but jobs seem to get stuck when i send em
<Minataku> Either way, that's no excuse to act up
<tim> to spare
<Minataku> Because while I may not be one, I can get one pretty quickly
<nosrednaekim> quixogre: even tests?
<Minataku> Anyway, brb
<ScorpKing> uga: that's what i did. i'm using the new disk cloned from the old one now.
<coreymon77> tim: okay then, you have nothing to worry about then
<nosrednaekim> tim: you're fine :)
<tim> ANY ONe runs Warcrafr 3 in wine here???????
<uga> ScorpKing:  a second... okay, I know dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdb  clones one disk to the other. But the destination needs to be a device
<quixogre> wierd, just looked at ipp report, is showing localhost in the name...lemme check something
<coreymon77> tim: never worked for me
<uga> ScorpKing: in your case you have a mounted dir, which isn't a device, right?
<tim> IT works for me!!
<uga> so what do you put on of=?
<coreymon77> tim: i just use doze or my mac for that game
<tim> I was even able to RUN it in OPengl in PSlinux but ........... I can't make it run in opengl in Kubuntu!!
<|neon|> does anyone knows where i can get GyachI for gutsy
<ScorpKing> uga: yes. i made an image to nfs and copied it back to the new disk. the problem i had is that root can't write to nfs so sudo dd won't work.
<coreymon77> tim: no real need for wine on a old single core when i now have vmware fusion on a dual core to do it with
<coreymon77> ScorpKing: and why would you do that
<kalorin_> vmware fusion?
<nosrednaekim> !info gyachi
<uga> ScorpKing: heh, I was thinking you were doing the whole of it in one go. I was wondering if there was /dev/nfsa ;)
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Minnozz> g2g guys, cya
<coreymon77> kalorin_: vmware's special mac program
<ardchoille> !info gyachi gutsy
<ubotu> Package gyachi does not exist in gutsy
<ScorpKing> uga: i think i asked you about it yesterday.
<Minataku> Back
<coreymon77> kalorin_: meaning its made to compete with parallels
<uga> ScorpKing: yes, about permissions
<|neon|> umm thx
<uga> not allowing root
<tim> why was able to run in in Open gl in Pclinux os But not in Kubuntu?
<Philistine_> Minataku so how am i supposed to learn if i'm not allowed to use the bots, or ask ignorant questions?
<enjoi1216> whats going on uga
<ScorpKing> coreymon77: i had to clone a laptop hd to a nfs server and back to a bigger one without reinstalling linux.
<Minataku> Philistine_: Wasting everyone's time and abusing the channel assistance bot isn't learning. It's trolling.
<ScorpKing> uga: well, what i did solved the problem. :D
<coreymon77> ScorpKing: why have root not be able to write to it though
<Minataku> These things are, for obvious reasons, not allowed.
<kalorin_> Philistine_: you could go abuse google
<kalorin_> that's a good place to start
<uga> ScorpKing: yeah, I understood. You just got me very confused at first ;))
<Philistine_> what you call wasting time on stupid quesitons i call me being where you were years ago
<tim> I finished loading GNOME
<Philistine_> google uses terms i dont understand
<ScorpKing> coreymon77: root can't write to a nfs filesystem for security reasons.
<Minataku> This is where you get a dictionary
<Philistine_> a dictionary only helps if you speak the language
<uga> Minataku: dictionary? what's that =)
<Minataku> Or use Google to look up said terms as well
<ardchoille> Philistine_: Type this in your irc client:  /msg ubotu !<factoid_here>
<ScorpKing> uga: lol. what you told me yeaterday helped me a lot. i had that problem for some time. thanks for the info. :D
<Minataku> Beginner-level questions are fine
<Minataku> Stupid, pointless, meaningless questions intended purely to waste time and resources are not
<Minataku> Neither is giving other people completely retarded answers to their serious questions
<uga> ScorpKing: uhm... np. But I wonder how I helped ;)
<ScorpKing> uga: i didn't know root can't write to nfs. after that i knew i had to find a way to get user to dd. :)
<Philistine_> whatever man, i'm trying to learn here, i'm asking questions. if you think they're stupid then i guess you're just that much better at this than i am
<ardchoille> Is there an app that will allow me to put a window off the side off the screen and have it slide into the desktop when the cursor reaches that edge?
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: when you find one i need it. :)
<enjoi1216> uga are you too good to talk to me
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: That would rock
<JimmyDee> like a drawer ard
<JimmyDee> ?
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: yakuake :)
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: or trying to keep Wow addiction quiet at work?
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: Yes, but I would like to be able to do it with any window (file manager, web browser, etc)
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: i know. i connect my laptop to the tv to watch movies but the menu bar shows and i cant move it out the way. that suck
<JimmyDee> enlightenment does something similar
<enjoi1216> JimmyDee do i know you from somewhere
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: Id' like to stick with kde tho
<JimmyDee> E-kde
<uga> ardchoille: heh, I am supposed to select a package to report the bug on... sudo?
<JimmyDee> enjoi never know
<uga> I think it concernts more the gui than anything else, but...
<ardchoille> uga: That's what I would think
<enjoi1216> well i think all and all ardchoille that KDE so far i mean even as far back as 6.0 has been and excellent program
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: True
<uga> ardchoille: would you mark "this bug is a security vulnerability"? :P
<JimmyDee> ardchoille: I think if you install enlightenment it creates an E-KDE session
<uga> I think it's on the edge of being one, but it's not
<ardchoille> uga: Hmm.. don't know.. maybe
<Minataku> That's really strange
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: Not sure Baghira would work in that
<Minataku> It's nice and fast booting off the CD, but off the HDD, it's 1/2 slower
<enjoi1216> well ardchoille
<enjoi1216> but see heres the thing that you have to look at
<enjoi1216> i remember reading an article in a magazine a long time ago and it said in there and see this when Windows 98 was big back when i was growing up
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: Well, I thought that if yakuake can do it, then another app could too
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: Yeah sure but that's kinda different from everything doing it
<JimmyDee> enjoi1216: back when I was growing up we had Pong
<enjoi1216> that a lot of regular users were coming off of home software and going to desktop operating systems due to the ease of use
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: True, just thought that maybe there was a devilspie for kde
<enjoi1216> and even now i mean i don't care almost what it is as a rule of thumb ardchoille even now you can almost bank that your desktop operating system a majority of times is giong to be easier to use unless it's like advanced server operating system that you need to step your skills up so that you can learn how to use it.
<ardchoille> Yeah
<swanfl> where do I get help with kde4?
<nosrednaekim> swanfl: #kde
<enjoi1216> i don't know desktop operating systems are easier to use because most usually you just set a few different things and then boom! you're done as opposed to a home operating system you have to go in and tweek this that this that this and that .
<enjoi1216> because i mean really ardchoille there is no sense in that crap
<ardchoille> enjoi1216: Opinions vary
<niyado> im having a problem whit adding programs
<webulator70> hey ardchoille, i got it working finally
<niyado> in the add remove programas
<ardchoille> webulator70: You got the irq problem solved too?
<niyado> mmm i dont know
<JimmyDee> niyado: what does it say when you try?
<niyado> im going to tell the msg that appears
<webulator70> i spent a while searching for a bios update, just did that, formatted and then i could install the drivers 100% np with the resitricted driver app
<wers> Do you know what the GUI of OpenSync for Kubuntu Gutsy is?
<ardchoille> webulator70: Good job!
<webulator70> yeah, im ecstatic
<JimmyDee> webulator is gonna get wobbly windows?
<enjoi1216> yeah ardchoille heres the thing you have to look at is how many of the users and people that play around with software i mean i don't care if it's Win XP or what it is a lot of time that varies on the users experience and how much exposure to an operating system that he or she has had
<webulator70> oh yes i am, for the 1st time since before it was called beryl
<niyado> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see4 if it helps to resolve the problem
<enjoi1216> like how much exposure that he or she has had to different operating systems
<webulator70> is compiz fusion just an addon to compiz because all i see in the repos here are compiz fusion extras and compiz fusion plugins
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<JimmyDee> niyado: I would "Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem"
<enjoi1216> because i have always foung that the more exposure that you get the more open minded that it makes you.
<enjoi1216> foung=found
<niyado> yes but i dont know what to do
<niyado> i think that i crash that by my self doing this
<JimmyDee> compiz fusion is beryl/compiz combined
<webulator70> i know but in the repos all is see are 2 fusion listings
<niyado> Installing From Git
<webulator70> is that all there is or am i missing something?
<JimmyDee> did you add the new repos?
<niyado> i put all this stuff in the repositories
<webulator70> i added 1 repo
<niyado> and that is an error tryin to put compiz fusion in my kubuntu
<webulator70> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main
<niyado> repos like this git://git.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/app/compiz
<JimmyDee> ok that one should do it, did you update
<DaSkreech> webulator70: did You ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Minataku> Hooray for Naru, my newly-named Digital Equipment Corporation Personal DECstation 5000/33
<webulator70> oh, no i didnt sorry
<JimmyDee> der deee der in the vernacular
<webulator70> no errors just wanted to make sure before i installed it but its ok, ill just install it
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: and how oldis that thing?
<Minataku> Not sure
<niyado> hey people. i can put compiz fusion in kubuntu?? i think that i have only compiz
<JimmyDee> god's -parents computed on it
<wers> I can't see opensync in the members for syncing in kitchensync.. any ideas on how to add opensync?
<Minataku> It's got a MIPS R3000 + R3010 @ 33MHz
<Minataku> It's pre-Alpha but post-VAX
<JimmyDee> it runs at ludicris'ly slow speed
<Vaxter> niyado, u don't have compiz fusion in repository
<Minataku> Actually, it's not that slow
<DaSkreech> niyado: Yes you can please ask about it in #ubuntu-effects
<tomaz> help, i'm using kubuntu 7.10 beta , and strigidaemon is taking 100% cpu all the time,
<Vaxter> try adding some debian sources
<Minataku> NetBSD is a bit pokey on it for some reason
<tomaz> everytime i need to kill it, but it starts again after the reboot
<niyado> hey people. i can put compiz fusion in kubuntu?? i think that i have only compiz
<tomaz> the strigi database is about 1gb
<JimmyDee> its a 33mhz box Minataku, a bit pokey came standard on that model
<DaSkreech> tomaz: can you ask in #ubuntu+1
<tomaz> hm... thanks
<Minataku> JimmyDee: Please cease harassing me and my hardware
<Minataku> I will not accept such
<Vaxter> niyado, it's possible to install compiz fusion
<Minataku> jimmacdonald: Okay?
<JimmyDee> I'm not harrassing, I'm telling the truth
<Minataku> Er... JimmyDee
<Minataku> Sorry, jimmacdonald
<Minataku> JimmyDee: Seriously. Cease it.
<JimmyDee> that box came with a sticker that said "waiting inside"
<Minataku> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<nosrednaekim> call me dmb, but how do you set your home page in konqueror?
<gnomefreak> ?
<stdin> Minataku: ?
<nosrednaekim> niyado: yes you can put compiz fusion on it.
<gnomefreak> stdin: you got it?
<Minataku> gnomefreak: Could you tell JimmyDee to not make fun of my and my hardware?
<JimmyDee> grats on your conquest Minataku
<stdin> gnomefreak: sure
<gnomefreak> ty
<Minataku> As a collector I don't appreciate such harassment
<nalioth> JimmyDee: let's stay on topic, please
<stdin> Minataku: the ops call is for emergencies only, please don't abuse it
<Minataku> stdin: Considering I was about to attack, I feel it was warranted. I felt that I should take the official route instead,
<Jucato> about to attack?
<Philistine_> :D
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: The only thing I could find was to open the homepage and then click on Setting > Save View Profile "web browsing". it works.
<Minataku> Jucato: My usual bout of swearing and namecalling
<Minataku> lol
<nosrednaekim> ah... ok
<stdin> Minataku: understandable, but there is always /ignore
<uga> ardchoille: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/146562 reported. Shame the bugzilla doesn't allow fixing comments
<uga> I should have written "password timeout" but I missed the timeout part ;)
<Philistine_> what's to stop kubuntu from becoming as unstable and massive as windows?
<ScorpKing> nite guys!
<uga> Philistine_: please, will you just use it or leave it, instead of commenting on the history and possible futures of linux/kubuntu/whatever?
<uga> what will be will be
<ardchoille> uga: My kdesu doesn't cache passwords.. it asks everytime. It's the sudo in a term that caches passwords.
<ghozala> i was installing my printer by konsole and i found this Install Software Development (gcc) package
<webulator70> for one thing its open source so if it gets bad enough some one will make a lighter alternative
<ghozala> what can i do
<Jucato> ardchoille: fixed in gutsy
<Thug-life> !uptime
<Philistine_> uga i'm asking questions about the os, i didn't know there were conditions about the tense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Jucato: What's fixed?
<uga> ardchoille: I'm running kdesu without password for the last 10 minutes
<Jucato> ardchoille: that kdesu thing
<nosrednaekim> Thug-life: prgram for that is called "uprecords"
<DaSkreech> -+
<uga> Jucato: I'm running gutsy
<ardchoille> uga: Then I think you changed it somehow, my kdesu doesn't cache passwords and that's the way I like it.
* DaSkreech waves at Jucato
<stdin> Philistine_: #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic an ##linux are more appropriate places to ask
<ardchoille> uga: Oh, ok, you're on gutsy.
<Jucato> ardchoille: again. fixed in gutsy  :)
<Thug-life> nosrednaekim, nah i was checking my own :P it notice's it me
<uga> Jucato: so it's a gutsy thing only?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I was going to dist-upgrade today. Might hold off
<ardchoille> Jucato: How does one return to "don't cache passwords for kdesu"?
<Jucato> yep
<uga> Jucato: should I add a comment maybe ... I didn't see any place mentioning version
<uga> when reporting
<ghozala> i was installing my printer by konsole and i found this Install Software Development (gcc) package what can i do
<nosrednaekim> ghozala: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<Jucato> ardchoille: you have to turn it of for sudo itself
<Jucato> uga: what do you mean? why report it?
<ardchoille> Jucato: That is what I was thinking.. I feel the need for a gui to allow that as some folks might be hesitant to modify the sudoers file
<uga> Jucato: because it's a security problem
<Jucato> uga: why?
<uga> Jucato: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/146562
<uga> I think I described it there rather well
<ghozala> thanks nosrednaekim ur the best
<uga> unlike terminal mode, where you close and no more you can root access passwordless, on teh gui...
<Jucato> people are funny.. when kdeus acted like su and didn't save passwords, it was complained as a bug.. now that kdesudo is there that does it, it's still being complained as a bug
<nosrednaekim> ghozala: nah.... just done that way too many times :)
<uga> Jucato: different point of views. People don't like passwords, but people love security
<uga> Jucato: I can't accept that my desktop is open for any script willing to access it for a whole 15 minutes
<Jucato> and when you say people I presume you represent all users, correct?
<uga> and the only way to avoid it is logging out, or setting lower timeout
<uga> Jucato: reread...
<stdin> uga: you can lock your session
<uga> Jucato: I said, people don't like passwords and thus they don't want being asked for passwords
<uga> but then all of them also want their boxes secure
<uga> Jucato: if that doesn't cover you, me and everyone in thsi channel, then something is wrong
<Jucato> then reduce the timeout for sudo?
<ardchoille> Jucato: I feel that neither sudo nor kdesu should cache passwords at all and it would be nice if there were a tutorial on that or a gui that allows beginners to easily turn off password caching
<uga> now _my_ opinion is that 15 minutes of a completely open desktop is too long
<coreymon77> that is true
<mneptok> uga: it's not completely open
<coreymon77> sudo does last for a long time
<Jucato> ardchoille: tell that to *the* sudo developers
<mneptok> uga: it still requires someone to have access to your account
<uga> Jucato: as I said before in this channel, I took care of my box. But I find most users don't know about these issues
<Jucato> ardchoille: it's a feature that they put in sudo
<Minataku> There is
<Minataku> It's in /etc/sudoers
<stdin> when you step away, lock your session. problem solved :)
<uga> mneptok: then the security is same as running the gui as root
<uga> mneptok: isn't that especially what you all hate?
<ardchoille> Minataku: How many newbies will be comfortable editing sudoers without messing it up? I feel a gui would help with that.
<mneptok> uga: no, it order for someone to expoit the cache, they need to have your login credentials. if they have those, they could use sudo at any time anyway.
<Minataku> Perhaps
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: include modifyig sudo permissions for other uses..
<nosrednaekim> *users
<uga> stdin: that's letting the user do the security
<uga> stdin: it's never been the way in linux ;)
<ardchoille> Seems it would be trivial to write a small gui that allows newbies to turn off password caching in sudoers
<coreymon77> ardchoille: how many newbies would be comfortable messing with something like sudo settings in the first place
<DaSkreech> Sudo works ona per application basis right?
<coreymon77> ardchoille: most are still getting used to the concept of root
<ardchoille> coreymon77: Good point.. all the more reason for a gui.
<stdin> uga: if the limit is set too low, people complain. too high, people complain. no timeout, people complain
<ardchoille> DaSkreech: No, sudo caches passwords for 15 minutes by default for any app
<DaSkreech> ardchoille: I know what it does. I'm asking what it is capable of doing
<ardchoille> stdin: I feel that is more reason to have a gui that can easily take care of individual users needs.
<uga> stdin: my best suggestion would be forcing kdesu to show a message: "this program is about to be run in root mode!"
<uga> at least let the user know
<ardchoille> uga: Hmm.. I think that would get annoying real quick
<mneptok> uga: is there a time that kdesu would *not* run in root mode?
<uga> any script he could be running...
<stdin> uga: that's a possibility, but I bet people still complain :p
<uga> ardchoille: maybe
<coreymon77> ardchoille: gui or not, i dont think many newbies would be comfortable playing around with sudo and root config files
* Jucato just leaves this to the "experts"
<uga> stdin: ardchoille: actually that reminds me of Vista's warning messages... very annoying actually
<coreymon77> true
<ardchoille> coreymon77: But, you have to admit, having a small gui takes some of the "worry" out of changing a config
<claydoh> w00t its been a while since I last say a su/sudo/root discussion :)
<intelikey> expert = drip = spert that the pressure has been releaved from
<uga> Jucato: it's not about experts or not experts. It's about keeping the user safe while keeping them happy
<stdin> uga: yeah, but at least this one wouldn't halt the entire system to ask you
<uga> Jucato: hard to do both at the same time =(
<mneptok> uga: if you want blatantly obvious advisories like "the app used to acquire root privileges requires root privileges" then how about "Firefx is about to access the Internet. Bad people ahead."
<intelikey> spert = drip under pressure.
<Jucato> uga: I mean I'm staying out of it coz I don't know about it
<coreymon77> why would you use kdesu if it wasnt for root privs
<coreymon77> wbat other use does it have
<uga> Jucato: uh, just give a try to your apps. Run adept as root once, adn then any script I send you through e-mail, can run kdesu, without asking your for aa password
<mneptok> uga: i can *guarantee* that "ZOMG REWT 4 SUDO!!1!!" warnings will result in tremendous user frustration
<Jucato> uga: I know how it works. I just don't know about security issues you raise
<uga> mneptok: =)
<DaSkreech> I keep thinking about aging GUI user warnings
<DaSkreech> that naturally get quieter as time goes on
<intelikey> oh.   uga is ranting about the  "root jr."  approach to security.
<uga> Jucato: I could send you a .desktop file over the net that could kdesudo rm -rf /
* intelikey teams up with uga 
<uga> Jucato: it's just an example
<mneptok> uga: and it wouldn't work
<coreymon77> whats root jr
<uga> mneptok: why not?
<coreymon77> ?
<Jucato> coreymon77: sudo
<DaSkreech> uga: How would you ensure that he ran kdesudo legitmately right before it?
<mneptok> because the command is "kdesu" ;)
<ardchoille> It's simple. Have a small gui window that allows the user to set the sudo/kdesu password cache timeout to their needs. I could set mine to 0 (no cache) and my gf could set hers to 10 minutes. She refuses to edit sudoers in a text editor out of fear.
<Jucato> mneptok: it's both, in gutsy
<intelikey> coreymon77 the initial user account of any *buntu box. == root jr.
<uga> DaSkreech: what do you mean... knowing it's the same user running it again?
<coreymon77> this is reminding me of that mac commercial about vista
<coreymon77> mac is issuing a salutation cancel or allow, you are returning macs salutation cancel or allow...
<coreymon77> we'd be no better than vista
<coreymon77> **hackcoughhackcough**
<uga> intelikey: root jr? =) ranting? =). I'm just saying the default is a bit tooooo open for any intruder touching my desktop
<uga> intelikey: if people think otherwise, I'm fine. I fixed my box before
<stdin> uga: intruder on the desktop? then lock the session :)
<intelikey> uga like i said,   i'm teaming up with uga on this one.    been there, done that.
<uga> stdin: you trust users (even uga) to lock their sessions each time? =)
<stdin> uga: may be "leaving the security to use user", but it *is* up to the user to secure their system
<uga> heh
<coreymon77> even if there was a simple gui to change things
<uga> I'd suggest letting the user making the box unsafe, but default to closed
<stdin> if they want to set sudo to use no passwords, should we stop that?
<ardchoille> How do I change the password cache timeout for sudo? Edit sudoers? What if I make a mistake? Then I can't even "sudo rm /etc/sudoers && cp /etc/sudoers.bak /etc/sudoers". This is why a simple gui would help IMHO.
<intelikey> stdin not at all
<coreymon77> how many people do you think would go through the bother of doing it
<stdin> ardchoille: there is visudo
<uga> stdin: but no password isn't the default. The 15 minutes kdesu timeout is
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: then go out and write it !
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<DaSkreech> uga: Yeah
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: You seem to forget that I suck at coding, lol
<intelikey> stdin but setting up sudo as a root jr. and calling it "more secure than having a root password" is ludicrise
<coreymon77> stdin: visudo?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: I never knew.
<stdin> uga: still, if the timeout was one minute and someone ran a command as root, then you stepped away, that's a security problem
<uga> DaSkreech: I don't think you can, unless you setup a fingerprint reader or so,or you force the user to authenticate with passwd each time
<uga> stdin: it is
<uga> just chances are lower, but it's still an issue
<stdin> coreymon77: visudo is a tool to edit the sudoers file with error checking
<uga> my timeout is 0 ;)
<coreymon77> uga: how far would you go with this
<coreymon77> uga: you could go on forever wiht this
<stdin> uga: that's why I say it is up to the user to secure their own system
<coreymon77> uga: thats what vista did
<uga> coreymon77: I saw it...
<coreymon77> uga: and do you like what vista has done?
<uga> coreymon77: I prefer being annoyed with passwords each time. Vista's isn't only about passwords
<intelikey> coreymon77 you could go all the way to mounting your system nosuid  and thereby solving the whole security issue....
<uga> it warns you each time a program wants to do something
<BluesKaj> just watched an relatively old documentary (2002) about Richard Stallman and Linus Torvalds in the early yrs of the open source and free software movement
<intelikey> assuming you don't then make a security hole some place else....
<DaSkreech> uga: Huh? You said you could mail someone a .desktop with a kdesudo command how could you ensure they had run a kdesudo command right before?
<coreymon77> intelikey: but tha is extremely annoying, irritating and a pain in the neck
* intelikey has no trubble with that setup.   and been nosuid for years now
<uga> DaSkreech: ah nono. I said that if you keep doing system administration on teh gui, and at some point an intruder sent spam over e-mail with a nice .desktop file....
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: youtube?
<mneptok> uga: feel free to set a prohibitive AppArmor policy
<uga> DaSkreech: the guy could take over the boxes of all those doing gui sysadmin
<uga> easily
<mneptok> uga: deny +x on the /home partition except for dirs
<uga> mneptok: read about it somewhere, but no idea what apparmor is
<ardchoille> uga: That is why you never allow file attachments from strangers
<coreymon77> computers, no matter what, will always have some sort of vulnerability
<DaSkreech> uga: If a admin doing Gui admin is running programs sent to him over e-mail I could just as easily setup a repo that would do much worse
<coreymon77> you have to live with that
<coreymon77> if you dont, you could drive yourself crazy
<mneptok> uga: i suggest you acquaint yourself before Gutsy drops :)
<uga> ardchoille: and non-strangers... e-mails are easy to fake
<DaSkreech> !apparmor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !apparmour
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apparmour - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !infa apparmor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infa apparmor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, no the documentary channel on a satellite network here , the name of it is called "revolution"
<ardchoille> uga: Well, I don't allow file attachments atll and my friends know that
<mneptok> !info apparmor
<ubotu> apparmor: User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1+510.dfsg-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 344 kB, installed size 1632 kB
<stdin> in any case, this discussion is getting too off topic for a support channel.  please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: interesting.
<uga> anyway, my intention wasn't creating flamewars. Each will think what they do, and maintainers will think about it too, I hope
<uga> my box is fixed. I'm not worried about this issue. Possibly others ;)
<mneptok> uga: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AppArmor
<uga> mneptok: cheers
<mneptok> np np
<BluesKaj> it may be on a torrent site somewhere , nosrednaekim ...gonna check
<ardchoille> stdin: How do I stop password caching for sudo? Which file, what do I add/remove, what is the exact syntax and where in the file do I put it?
<intelikey> lol
<mneptok> uga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
* mneptok can't find the Main inclusion report ATM
<intelikey> ardchoille that's a pretty specific quarry
<stdin> ardchoille: I don't know, look in man sudoers :)
<ardchoille> If I screw up sudoers, then I can't sudo in to fix it
<stdin> ardchoille: I lock my session when I'm not on it, even when only moving away for a couple mins
<ardchoille> This is why I was thinking a gui would make it much easier
<mneptok> ardchoille: Bad Idea
<intelikey> ardchoille simple solution.   open a konsole   run sudo -i   then visudo from there  but test from elswhere
<stdin> ardchoille: use visudo, you can't mess it up then
<ardchoille> stdin: Oh, ok, never used visudo
<intelikey> ardchoille then until you exit the root shell you don't need sudo to fix sudo...
<ardchoille> intelikey: Good idea
<mneptok> ardchoille: advocating making obtuse and complex Unix security functionality "easy for the average user" is like advocating the need for simpler controls for the Airbus 380, so anyone can operate one.
<intelikey> stdin can't mess it up ?   actually you can lock your self out pretty easily.
<stdin> intelikey: yeah, but the syntax will be correct :p
<mneptok> IOW, if you don't know what you're doing in the shell, you prolly shouldn't be doing this.
<ardchoille> mneptok: All the more reason for a gui to help get it done
<intelikey> stdin yeah like    delete the  % on the line that says  %admin   and   bang your out.  but sudo works perfectly
<mneptok> ardchoille: did you read what i just said?
<intelikey> you just can't use it anymore...
<mneptok> ardchoille: would you go to a brain surgeon that needed someone to tattoo "CUT HERE" on your scalp?
<intelikey> heh  my sudoers file would scare most of you.   one line      ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<ardchoille> mneptok: Not talking about brain surgery.. my gf won't use visudo because she is scared of locking herself out. But, she said she would use a gui if it existed. You have to remember that you are a guru compared to her skills :)
<uga> intelikey: LOL
<intelikey> and only root can sudo
<stdin> I'll say it again now, if you want to continue the discussion, please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic   consider this an "End Of Discussion" mark
<uga> intelikey: hehe
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, i found it on btjunkie
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: not enough bandwidth
<nosrednaekim> sorry
<BluesKaj> bummer
<mneptok> ardchoille: if your girlfriend is afraid of visudo she is NOT the type of user that should be definig custom security rulesets
<BluesKaj> dialup, nosrednaekim ?
<nosrednaekim> 26K of slowness
<BluesKaj> ok :(
<intelikey> mneptok correct.   and that means that on avarage,  3 out of 5  ubuntu users  should not admin their own box.
<JimmyDee> and your point?
<mneptok> intelikey: i agree. they shourd purchase commercial support from Ubuntu professionals
<mneptok> *should
<JimmyDee> major sucking up
<intelikey> lol
<ardchoille> lol
* intelikey wonders who the ubuntu professionals are ....
<JimmyDee> ardchoille: if you have a girlfriend that thought of using visudo. does she have a sister?
<ardchoille> lol
<nosrednaekim> haha
<mneptok> intelikey: me, for one ;)
<mneptok> and all my colleagues
<intelikey> </sarcasm>
<mneptok> or ... so we claim
<JimmyDee> do you get paid to do it?
<JimmyDee> then you are a professional
<evildrdan> i have a quick question about hotkeys
<Jucato> JimmyDee: yes he does
<evildrdan> i accidentally unmapped my mute key, where can i fix that?
<Jucato> anyway, incoming user support question. offtopic out -->
<ardchoille> ok, I have visudo running and it looks lke it has opened the sudoers file in the nano editor. What do I do to stop password caching?
<intelikey> JimmyDee is that the test for that deff?    cause i've been paid to do things on the amiture level, not at all a professional in those fields....
<nosrednaekim> evildrdan: its in the keyboard set up in system settings
<evildrdan> nosrednaekim: that was the first place i looked, but there was nothing about volume control, and going through the mixer doesn't work either
<nosrednaekim> oh... mute..
<nosrednaekim> evildrdan: why doesn't it work?there is a setting for it there.
<Jucato> evildrdan: click on the speaker icon in your system tray, then in the KMix window go to Settings -> Configure Global Shortcuts
<mneptok> evildrdan: it's in the keymap settings
<evildrdan> toggle mute is mapped to xf86audiomute
<evildrdan> but pressing the key does nothing
<mneptok> System > Prefs > Keyboard shortcuts
<Jucato> mneptok: er.. that's GNOME :P
<mneptok> oh, sorry. forgot to check the channel name.
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> evildrdan: you tried in kmix?
<mneptok> evildrdan: map it to 0xa0
<evildrdan> yes Jucato that's what i was referring to when i said "toggle mute"
<Jucato> hm...
<intelikey> anyone know a way to recover recently deleted files ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: deleted how?
<intelikey> when i saw what i did i remounted ro  to stop disk writes.
<intelikey> nosrednaekim wrong key in mc  reached for f6 hit f8
<intelikey> moved to /dev/null rather than the intended destination
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: does mc put things to trash?
<intelikey> nope
<ardchoille> intelikey: ouch!
<DaSkreech>  /dev/null is pretty much gone
<nosrednaekim> oh.... fugettaboutit
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What FS?
<intelikey> ext2
<intelikey> or 3   i'll have to check
<nosrednaekim> double ouch.
<intelikey> ext2
<wers> is it safe if I add opensync's repo for feisty to my gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> wers: what is opensync?
<DaSkreech> Ok You can recover from ext2
<DaSkreech> ext3 it's gone
<nosrednaekim> wers: if its not anything kernel related, probably.
<BluesKaj> got a fix for ppl who want to defeat the caps-lock on their KBs , i found it while reconfiguring xorg.config: under the Section "Input Device" , Generic Keyboard , at the bottom of the options list copy and paste this line : Option		"XkbOptions"	"ctrl:nocaps"
<ardchoille> wers: I don't think it's safe to mix repos like that, no.. but that's just what I have been told.
<intelikey> wers general rule of thumb.    no    don't mix versions.
<wers> apps for syncing
<wers> okay
<Vaxter> http://www.opensync.org/
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: sweet....not like i'd ever want that.
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<evildrdan> Jucato: do you have any clue what program it is that pops up that progress bar when you change the volume?
<Jucato> KMilo. but it isn't a "real" program. it's a KDE service
<evildrdan> hmm
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, the line should actually read :  Option "Xkb Options "ctrl:nocaps"
<BluesKaj> well nosrednaekim with my phat phingers I need it :)
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<nosrednaekim> bye everyone! its getting late here!
<_2> oh i'm back.
* mneptok licks dm-crypt in d-i
<mneptok> oh, happy day
<_2> so was there an easy to grab the deleted files from ext2 ?
<_2> licks dm-crypt ????
<_2> i don't think i want to know.
<_2> why isn't there an "unremove" for ext# fs ?
<wers> What if I use debian sid's or debian stable's OpenSync repo on gutsy for a while?
<_2> M$ had undelete cause people deleted things then wanted them back.    i removed all 'language*' and would kinda like to have them back.
<DaSkreech> _2: There is for ext2 I found one once
<wers> I will just install one package then remove the repo again, is that ok?
<DaSkreech> _2: That's also cause they have a crap inefficent file system
<_2> DaSkreech heh  /
<_2> DaSkreech yeah.  but i know the data is still there if i could reattach it to the fs
<DaSkreech> not in ext3 it aint :-)
<_2> this aint fot a journal tho
<_2> got
<DaSkreech> Emacs is kinda fat
<_2> ugg   can't open another console cause pam can't write in /var
<_2> and i just crashed my root console trying to ssh into the same box....
<_2> looks like i blew that one.       oh well.
<_2> easy come...  easy...
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux_: I was gonna ask you something
<yintelike> there are limitations to imposing limitations on any computer i guess
<yintelike> oh my nickname is still here.
<Kr4t05> I'm trying to play Quake 3 on Kubuntu Feisty, and I'm having sound issues.
<Kr4t05> The output in Konsole mentions /dev/dsp being busy.
<Kr4t05> Is there anyway I can free up /dev/dsp so Quake 3 will give me sound?
<stdin> Kr4t05: kill artsd
<Kr4t05> stdin: Nah, I got it.
<stdin> and kde app that tries to make a noise will lock it again
<intelikey> arts uses /dev/dsp ?
<stdin> intelikey: no, but having alsa in use will block it
<intelikey> oh   ok
<intelikey> and switching to oss would do what in that case ?
<stdin> lock /dev/dsp directly (until artsd suspends)
<intelikey> stdin did i tell you i found the issue with the "ultra-quiet and unadjustable" sound ?
<stdin> only one of the systems can be in use, if artsd connected to oss then it would be used to "emulate" alsa by allowing the apps to connect to artsd instead of /dev/dsp
<stdin> intelikey: nope
<intelikey> this hardware "requires" powered speaker system.   if you use non-powered speakers then alsamixer malfunctions   well alsa malfunctions.
<stdin> so it needs an amp :p
<intelikey> stdin tested on two different boxes with the same onboard sound   both  have to have powered speakers or you can't adjust some things in alsamixer   "they don't stay where you put them"
<stdin> strange
<intelikey> the <pcm-*> things  ^      yes strange.   but plug in powered speakers and it automagicly starts working correctly
<veddie> howdy all; i having issues with my wireless card accessing my router
<intelikey> that is totally non-sensical i know.  but i did retest it on two boxes one with hoary one with dapper   same hardware.
<intelikey> !wifi | veddie can the help page help you?   here ;
<ubotu> veddie can the help page help you?   here ;: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<veddie> would anyone have an idea why wlassistant can see my router but it wont let me access it... and it was working fine yesterday
<veddie> yeah, ive looked through the docs
<intelikey> k just checking.
<veddie> for sure, i hear ya
<webulator70> anyone else have compiz-core stuck in a perpetual update?
<JimmyDee> yup
<webulator70> ok so its just a bug and not something i did then
<JimmyDee> you are correct sir
<JimmyDee> unless we did the same thing
<webulator70> you know of any work arround at the moment?
<intelikey> kill the updater ?
<JimmyDee> I've been steady avoiding it
<JimmyDee> itll be fixed in Horny Hampster
<webulator70> its not stuck like that, its marked for update, when you apply it looks like its updating ok but then its just marked again next time
<webulator70> lol
<intelikey> remove it ?
<webulator70> i did, i purged all of compiz and reinstalled it
<JimmyDee> f o r m a __
<webulator70> i just formated about 3h ago
<JimmyDee> oh thats windows..sorry
<webulator70> hahaha yep pretty much
<Jucato> webulator70: what did the people in #ubuntu-effects say about the issue?
<webulator70> nothing, that chan is silent right now
<webulator70> no one appears to be talking
<ardchoille> webulator70: Great, you broke irc :(
* ardchoille ducks
<Jucato> you tried to ask? it's not a high-traffic channel so maybe their just waiting
* Jucato quacks at ardchoille
<webulator70> just the effects chan
<webulator70> atleast compiz runs now
* n8k99 hands Jucato a cup of brown tea
<Jucato> n8k99: thanks! :)
<ghfjggfj> how do i remove a program completely?
* Jucato sips with finesse :)
<n8k99> careful there maybe some rice left in that cup
<intelikey> and,   he's back !
<Jucato> ghfjggfj: what do you mean by "completely"?
<ardchoille> ghfjggfj: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove appname
<ardchoille> ghfjggfj: Mind the spaces
<Jucato> hm... that --auto-remove thing again...
* Jucato shivers
<ghfjggfj> ^^^^^ thats what i meant...thanx ardchoille   been a month since i used linux. just needed to refresh my memory
<intelikey> sujests using regex '.*' in that chain  :)))
<Jucato> n8k99: all the better. something to chew on :)
* Jucato suggests nothing...
<ardchoille> intelikey: Teach me what you mean with the '.*'
<intelikey> ardchoille sudo apt-get remove '.*'       but when it asks dont type in 'Yes, do as I say!'  :)
<ardchoille> lol
<ardchoille> Had to think about that for a min
<stdin> regex .*  means anything repeated any number of time, like * in bash
<intelikey> that's almost as good as   cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda   but better than   sudo rm / -r    cause it leaves too much on the drive.
<intelikey> stdin yea   regex .* == shell *
<ardchoille> intelikey: Well, "sudo rm -r /" will only go until it removes the rm app and then you get errors, right?
<intelikey> ardchoille no.   removing it's self doesnt stop it.   but as soon as it attacks /lib/libc6  it fails
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<intelikey> s/6/6.*/
<intelikey> i have a question,    another  "serious" one.   can you    copy a cdrom to disk, then streach the iso and write it back to dvd    are the formats compatable ?
* intelikey is new to dvd's
<stdin> you can write standard CD ISO to DVD yes
<avt3kk> my best buddys!! :D
<stdin> you can even write a (small) DVD image to CD  (UDF filesystem)
<intelikey> stdin ok   so if i took the *buntu live cd made an iso of it   added about a gig of things i could burn it to dvd and have a live dvd  right ?
<avt3kk> is there a kubuntu that has a safe mode live cd boot and install?
<ardchoille> intelikey: I've used k3b to write a knoppix livecd image to a blank dvd when I had no blank cd's
* intelikey would rather have knoppix for this particular application...  
<stdin> intelikey: I don't see why not, so yeah
<nonewmsgs> on the widgets i try it always says upstream 0kb and downstream 0kb.  what gives?  i am certainly online
<ardchoille> intelikey: I think you would need to remaster the livecd
<Jucato> avt3kk: what do you mean? the Desktop (Live) CD has a Safe Graphics Mode
<intelikey> ardchoille ?
<avt3kk> I mean I have ardeon saphire x800 video card and if I install kubuntu it never seems to work because of the video card
<avt3kk> radeon
<ardchoille> intelikey: to get the new data to launch properly? I thought you wanted to add apps to the livecd
<intelikey> avt3kk safe graphics mode ?
<avt3kk> yes
<avt3kk> I need it to install in safe graphics mode also
<intelikey> avt3kk i thought all of them did
<stdin> intelikey: uses the vesa driver
<Jucato> the Live CD has a safe graphics mode
<avt3kk> ubuntu does
<stdin> and kubuntu does
<Jucato> kubuntu does too
<avt3kk> ya live does
<avt3kk> but does it install as safe mode
<avt3kk> dont think so
<Jucato> hmm
<intelikey> avt3kk you can install and then copy the working xorg.conf over to the newly installed system
<avt3kk> only thing I was able to install as safe mode was
<avt3kk> ubuntu dapper drake
<avt3kk> well I cant do that..
<intelikey> why not ?
<avt3kk> dont know how
<intelikey> oh
* intelikey hides.
<avt3kk> why you hiding? lol
<ubuntu> Hello homeslices
<ubuntu> Hows everyone
<avt3kk> Ubuntu dapper drake installs safe mode :D
<avt3kk> I use it now as a dual boot with xdp
<MythbuntuGuest27> hello
<ubuntu> hello mythbuntu
<avt3kk> xp and ubuntu and xp both have images
<avt3kk> and disk clone :)
* Jucato thought it can install in safe mode....
<avt3kk> should I find kubuntu dvd iso?
<avt3kk> is there a special vwersion thats better then the rest?
<avt3kk> version
<ubuntu> kubuntu is pretty
<Jucato> if you can go through the installation using a text-based installer, you can download the Alternate Install CD
<ubuntu> do you want gnome or kde?
<Jucato> ubuntu: that's offtopic
<avt3kk> I cant do text lol
<Jucato> and since this is a #kubuntu channel, the answer is a bit obvious
<Jucato> avt3kk: it's not completely text though.
<intelikey-hidden> ardchoille sorry for getting side tracked with helping.   yes that is what i was talking about,  adding data to a livecd.  so the live dvd has the additions...    you think i need to "remaster" it ?   i'm still not following you there?
<avt3kk> whats the best version of kubuntu dvd maybe
<Jucato> I mean, text-based windows and dialog boxes
<avt3kk> o
<avt3kk> as long as I dont have to use term to set it up im happy
<avt3kk> rofl
<Jucato> nah, it's a step by step process
<avt3kk> kool
<MythbuntuGuest27> anyone use the linux mce, mythtv, or mythbuntu?
<n8k99> avt3kk: the latest one
<avt3kk> so should I get the dvd?
<Jucato> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Jucato> MythbuntuGuest27:  ^^^
<Jucato> don't know if there's a #mythbuntu channel
<ubuntu> I use mythbuntu
<ardchoille> intelikey-hidden: Yes, to add apps you would need to remaster the live cd.. simply adding apps to the livecd won't allow the system to launch them. Here is a url I found while learning to remaster the ubuntu livecd: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<MythbuntuGuest27> there is but no one in it
<MythbuntuGuest27> is it good enough to replace my dvr?
<intelikey-hidden> ardchoille ok.  you do know that i'm talking about data not   gui apps   don't you ?
<Jucato> ardchoille: by now you should know that "intelikey" and "GUI" don't mix
<Jucato> so...
<intelikey-hidden> although i might add an app or two if that's going to be easy enough.
<ardchoille> intelikey-hidden: I may have misunderstood you then. What "data"?
<intelikey-hidden> ardchoille it's some things i use.   only about 400m   i could just use a usb key huh...
<wers> how do I compress my folders into .zip?
<ardchoille> intelikey-hidden: I usually use a usb key with a livecd to save docs and such.
<intelikey-hidden> install onto a thumb drive....   that would work, and probably easier.
<Jucato> wers: right-click on the Folder -> Compress As ?
<intelikey-hidden> ardchoille ok.  ty   i'll examine my options some more before i commit
<Jucato> wers: right-click on the Folder -> Compress -> Compress As -> filename.zip
<MythbuntuGuest27> ubuntu, do you think mythbuntu... is good enough to replace my hd digital video recorder?
<wers> I saw a "compress here" but no compress as
<DaSkreech> MythbuntuGuest27: try LinuxMCE
<Jucato> wers: oh dolphin lol sorry
<Jucato> holdon
<ubuntu> Mybuntu: It all depends on what you are going for. I really like it, the hard part is once it's setup and running, to just let it be.
<wers> hahaha
<wers> okay.. imma use konq instead
<intelikey-hidden> wers you can use the command line for that ?   tar -czf outputfile.tgz /path/to/compress
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: you can copy the working X config to the install before booting
<Jucato> intelikey-hidden: zip
<intelikey-hidden> zip -r
<ardchoille> man zip ?
<intelikey-hidden> yeah that
<wers> Jucato, I just used Konqueror.. hehe
<Jucato> wers: right-click Actions -> Compress Here
<Jucato> in Dolphin
<Jucato> er wait
<intelikey-hidden> wers and it's a zip archive now ?
<Jucato> Dolphin only does .tar.gz hahaha
<ardchoille> I wonder why they went from konqueror to dolphin.. seems like a step back to me.
<wers> there is now intelikey-hidden
<Jucato> intelikey-hidden: if he followed by Konqi instructions... of course :)
<intelikey-hidden> :)
<wers> I never use konq as a file manager that's why I don't know that
<wers> hehe
<Jucato> wers: thanks. you just made me realize another thing lacking in D3lphin
* intelikey-hidden comes out of hidding...
<Jucato> !nickspam | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> !botabouse | Jucato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botabouse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !dual_head
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual_head - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> well you get the gest.
<avt3kk> Daskreech how do I do that???? :O
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<Jucato> ardchoille: try "dualhead"
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: mount your drive and copy the /etc/X11/xorg.config file
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yeah, found that
<intelikey> DaSkreech /etc/X11/xorg.conf   no ig on it.
<avt3kk> copy to??
<intelikey> /target/etc/X11/
<avt3kk> what you mean target
<intelikey> where /target/ is the mountpoint of the new installation.
<avt3kk> I cant paste in a folder I know will install??
<avt3kk> target is confusing
<intelikey> ubiquity used to use  /target  to install    but it may now use /media/hd<something>  idk
<avt3kk> so email the conf to myself first??
<intelikey> dapper is as far as i've kept up with the installer
<intelikey> avt3kk wouldn't hurt.
<avt3kk> 2000 junk emails omfg :O
<ardchoille> hehe
<avt3kk> whos sending me spam? lol :P
<intelikey> errr  ummmm     well    not me.
<intelikey> actually i used email for about 5 years,   then just stopped one day.  havent used any email in about a year now.
<MythbuntuGuest44> hello
<intelikey> MythbuntuGuest44
<avt3kk> Intel did you take a 7 step course? :O
<intelikey> no i changed isp's
<intelikey> :)
<avt3kk> alcoholics anonimis? EA email anonomis lol
<avt3kk> I send all my tech tutorials to my email like a dumba$$ haha
* intelikey wonders how many years in jail if he was to  blank the big server.........
<avt3kk> wow look at thjis girls face; you would think shes going to take over the world hahaha http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php
<avt3kk> you see that girl? lol
<avt3kk> dvds are only bittorrent? :O that will take a week I have a router and cant open a port on it lol
<stdin> avt3kk: dvd isos are on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<avt3kk> 0928 or current>?
<avt3kk> under dvd
<stdin> from dapper to gutsy I think
<stdin> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<avt3kk> Stdin your amazing :) ty
<avt3kk> I remember pclinuxos that piece of cr@p gave me a headache
<avt3kk> I was so pissed; even sabayon linux made me feel like my eyes were going to fall out onto the floor
<avt3kk> I hate os that give you a headache
<avt3kk> wow have you guys heard of  Xpress Linux 1.0
<avt3kk> it comes with wine preinstalled
<avt3kk> based on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I'm sure there are quite a few distros that do that
<avt3kk> o
<avt3kk> im searching my fav forum lol
<avt3kk> look at this picture hahaha
<avt3kk> http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=redx13ctvh6.gif
<s1amson> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<s1amson> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<avt3kk> wow this guy realy raves about kubuntu im going to pastebin it all lol
<avt3kk> heres the pastbin link guys
<avt3kk> http://www.pastebin.org/3687
<waltercool> how can i get 2 apps with audio??
<intelikey> he raves i rant.
<Jucato> and I !offtopic :)
<intelikey> waltercool that should be normal for arts  or  esound
<intelikey> yes you do  :)
<avt3kk> did you see the pastbin?
<avt3kk> man see all the stuff it found
<waltercool> intelikey: but i cant get amarok + another sound app :(
<stdin> make sure amarok is set to use alsa
<avt3kk> DRI usbdongle
<intelikey> cofigure  both apps to use alsa/arts
<waltercool> is using alsa
<waltercool> but i cant get 2 apps with alsa
<avt3kk> im going to download the feisty kubuntu dvd guys
* intelikey has suspicion about the  "other" app being a game in wine....
<tzanger> here's a question... konqueror lets me use nfs://server/share, but my NFS server is denying it due to "authentication not supported" --the nfs server has read-only access for anyone, so what authentication is konq talking about?
<avt3kk> how do I get here in windows? :/
<avt3kk> while im waiting for it to download I want to talk with you guys
<Servas> hi guys
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: I install chatzilla or pidgin
* waltercool thinks about intelikey can have the right
<waltercool> xD
<avt3kk> ? whats that
<Servas> i am install ubuntu now, but my install packet has been stay in 83% hmm now i run live cd
<Servas> someone can help me
<waltercool> i cant play with wine + amarok working, or see a movie in firefox + amarok, or see a movie in firefox + game in wine
<waltercool> :S
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: pidgin is an instant messenger that has IRC
<avt3kk> welp ima restart see you guys soon
<DaSkreech> Chatzilla is an extension for firefox
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: You have firefox ?
<avt3kk> I wrote it down Daskreech :) ty
<avt3kk> yup thats how im going to download kubuntu
<DaSkreech> avt3kk: Ok get chatzilla then before you start the download
<DaSkreech> you have to restart firefox
<avt3kk> ook
<DaSkreech> search for it and look for Firefox addons
<avt3kk> ook ty
<Servas> DasSkreech
<DaSkreech> install it and it will tell you to restart firefoc
<avt3kk> brb after reboot
<DaSkreech> it's in the tools menu
<Servas> how i install wine to my kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> !wine | Servas
<ubotu> Servas: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wers> I can view my webcam using the Kopete configuration window but whenever I try to upload my webcam images to a Y!M contact, "I cannot find the jasper image convert program.jasper is required to render the yahoo webcam images."
<keeks> Sorry to ask again, how can i format my HD? My internet connection drop me.
<stdin> wers: install libjasper-runtime
<wers> thanks stdin! :D
<ardchoille> keeks: You can format with a partitioning app such as qtparted or gparted
<keeks> Thanks!
<Jucato> wers: hope that solves your kopete problem
<arun> i tried unzipping an archive, and it says end-of-central directory signature not found
<arun> i've downloaded the file correctly
<arun> any way i can salvage this?
<Jucato> the archive itself might be corrupt
<arun> hmm
<arun> any way i can recover the files from it?
<Jucato> if the site provides a way for you to check the integrity of the archive (md5, sha1, etc), try testing it
<arun> nope
<arun> :(
<Jucato> :(
<arun> i checked teh command line as to exactly what type of file it was
<arun>  Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<ardchoille> arun: what did you use to dl it? Whent hat happens with me I usually wget it and it helps
<arun> i got that ^
<arun> ardchoille: oh ok.. i'll try doing that. i just downloaded it using my browser
<yintelike> arun sounds turncated to me.
<arun> many times
<tzanger> hmm, I'm trying to grab the source for the linux kernel that is running and put it in my home directory (so I can work on it without being root)
<tzanger> apt-get source linux-image-generic grabs the linux-meta package but the source is not there
<tzanger> what is the correct way to do this
<Jucato> tzanger: you have to get the exact package name
<Jucato> apt-get source doesn't resolve dependencies :)
<Jucato> (that would be a mess!)
<tzanger> Jucato: aha
<arun> if i do a wget, where will the file be saved?
<tzanger> so apt-get source linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic
* Jucato nods
<DaSkreech> arun: in the same folder yo uare in
<arun> DaSkreech: alright, thanks
<tzanger> Jucato: is there a way to ask the distribution which package the running kernel is from?
<DaSkreech> uname -r
<tzanger> uname -a shows the version, and that does seem to have the -generic suffix too
<Jucato> tzanger: uname -r
<Jucato> tzanger: then prefix "linux-image-" to that
<_2> well -r "release" is included in -a "all"
<Jucato> yeah, but less messy
<_2> and i though that there was a meta package for the kernel too.   linux-image-generic    ???
<Jucato> yes.. but
<Jucato> <Jucato> apt-get source doesn't resolve dependencies :)
<_2> that always gets the latest
<tzanger> yeah, that works
<Jucato> ...
<tzanger> apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r` :-)  perfect
<Jucato> _2: imagine if apt-get source downloaded the source for every dependency too :)
<_2> and linux kernel depends on ???
<_2> libc6   is about it isn't it...
<Jucato> I'm just saying imagine if apt-get source worked that way
<_2> oh yeah   i see that.
<Jucato> :)
<_2> and raise you one .rpms
<_2> :)
<Jucato> :P
<tzanger> the linux-meta package apt-source also gets is *ONLY* for making new kernel .debs, right?
<DaSkreech> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<DaSkreech> Alien!!!
<patricia> Is this a help channel?
<Jucato> tzanger: hm??
* _2 feels Alienated...
<_2> patricia that's what they call it.
<Jucato> patricia: for Kubuntu yes
<tzanger> Jucato: apt-get source grabbed the linux-source-2.6.20-2.6.20 but also grabbed linux-meta-2.6.20.16.28.1
<tzanger> what's that linux-meta used for
<_2> and some mental issues too
<Jucato> tzanger: ah that I don't know
<patricia> Need help mounting ntfs partition.
<DaSkreech> patricia: For some things
<tzanger> it just contains the debian/ directory which seems to have teh usual control/rules/etc
<_2> hanging out here help me develop mental issues....
<_2> !ntfs-3g | patricia
<ubotu> patricia: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<_2> !ntfs | patricia
<ubotu> patricia: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<patricia> I really just need read access.  Will check out the links.
<patricia> Thanks.
<tzanger> hmm the kernel source it downloaded has botha  debian/ and ubuntu/ extra directory in it
<tzanger> how do I cmoe up with the config that went into the making the kernel that the linux-image-`uname -r` kernel has?
<tzanger> the debian/ directory has a bunch of configs that seem to be split up
<intelikey> i think my isp is using a windows 95 server.
<Jucato> tzanger: are you trying to make a .deb package or just compiling a new kernel?
<tzanger> Jucato: I am trying to make a kernel image which has all the same config options as the package (I only want to play with one option and not disturb the rest of it)
<Jucato> tzanger: I think you can find that config file in /boot/ the name would be config-*
<tzanger> the running kernel does not have /proc/config.gz support
<Jucato> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<intelikey> cause about every 10 minutes i loose connectivity with the isp.
<Jucato> intelikey: c'mon?!?! it's probaly already using MS-DOS
<intelikey> Jucato wouldn't that be digression ?
<Jucato> nope. hahaha
<Jucato> j/k
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> and it's a regression yes
<wers> stdin: after installing libjasper-runtime, the old error message was gone. Now, whenever I start to upload webcam, "Webcam for is not available."
<intelikey> no i meant the move from  !offtopic   to   your post   :)
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> got ya  !
<intelikey> :)
<matt001> Hi! anybody had problems upgrading to gusty beta?
<intelikey> several,   i'm not one of them
<intelikey> support is still in the plus one channel
<matt001> thanks
<Jucato> borrow ubotu for a while
<Jucato> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<herve> hi all
<ardchoille> hi herve
<herve> hi
<herve> have ever tried to install xen on ubuntu
<herve> ?
<herve> ardchoille
<herve> are u there ?
<Agent_bob> was eariler...
<Agent_bob> hmmm hows this for a test to see if you have an ext2 partition   lol.    there is so much wrong with this script i don't know where to start rewriting it....
<Agent_bob> ls /hd | grep -q lost+found
<Agent_bob> case $? in 0);;
<Agent_bob>   *) echo "Sorry, I can not find an ext2 partition on /hd."
<DaSkreech> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<herve> thanx
<herve> bye all
<herve> see later
<herve> thanx ubotu
<DaSkreech> Not if we see you first!
<arun> what does zip -f do?
<Jucato> arun: there's a long description in man:/zip
* Jucato doesn't really know...
<arun> alright
<arun> i read that it rescues zip files that won't get extracted
<arun> just wanted to see if you guys could tell me anything about it
<Jucato> I think you meant -F
<arun> ah yeah
<arun> sorry
<Jucato> :)
<arun> wht's -F fo
<arun> do*
<Jucato> Fix the zip archive. This option can be used if some portions of the archive are missing. It is not guaranteed to work, so you MUST make a backup of the original archive first.
<Jucato> from man:/zip
<arun> YAY it worked
<Jucato> :)
<arun> damn, but now i cant extract the files, though i can see them in the archive
<arun> it says error:  invalid compressed data to inflate
<ardchoille> arun: I'm beginning to think that the zip file on the server is bad
<Jucato> ditto
<Jucato> or somewhere along the download, got corrupted..
<Jucato> without md5 or sha1 to check, we'll never know
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Agent_bob> packet loss on the net
<ardchoille> arun: What is the url to that zip file?
<towlieba> has anyone here instaled kubuntu in a virtual machine ? im trying to install kubuntu and i selected the first install option and i see the sliding progress bar but its been on there for at least 5 minutes
<Agent_bob> hmmm now where will i ever find a dos formated floppy disk........
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: what is this "floppy disk" you speak of?
<SilentDis> hello
<ardchoille> Daisukelol
<SilentDis> i'm having a bad day, and need a quick refresher.  what's the switch i need to allow a mount of a Fat32 drive as RW to all users on a machine?
<Agent_bob> hmm thought i found some but they  are macentosh by gosh
<Agent_bob> SilentDis umask=000
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: thank you :)
<Agent_bob> np
<Agent_bob> SilentDis i actually do prefer  dmask=000,fmask=111   but both work.
<SilentDis> Agent_bob: just a qnd check of an old hard drive.  a friend's 'puter died on him, so i was gonna set it up for kubuntu and install it for him :)
<Agent_bob> tov
<SilentDis> there, nice clean drive.  time to hook it up and install kubuntu.  thanks :)
* Agent_bob wondered why anyone would need write access just to "look at a vfat fs" .....
<Agent_bob> i just down loaded a new linux system.    i'm thinking about switching from kubuntu to this new system... although it's packaging system does seem to be wanting...
<kkathman> which one?
<Agent_bob> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/baslinux/bl3-50fd.zip
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> it's a two floppy disk system.   loads all  in ram.
<Agent_bob> only needs 12m ram    :)
<orcbane> Hey, i have a question about a game
<kkathman> 10 frames, 2 balls to a fram
<ardchoille> kkathman: lol
<kkathman> well he didnt specify a game - so I thought I would
<orcbane> how do i get an SDL image with PNG support?
<Daisuke-Laptop> huh?
<orcbane> thats what i was thinking
<Daisuke-Laptop> you asked a question about a game
<Daisuke-Laptop> what game
<orcbane> battle for wesnoth
<Daisuke-Laptop> what's the problem?
<orcbane> i cant seem to get past the ./configure stage
<Daisuke-Laptop> uh
<Daisuke-Laptop> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daisuke-Laptop> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: no
<Daisuke-Laptop> wesnoth is in the repos
<Daisuke-Laptop> there's absolutely no point in compiling it
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop and your don't  ./configure unless you are building.
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: that's what i'm saying
<orcbane> i am
<Agent_bob> read his post.
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daisuke-Laptop> why would you compile when it's *in the repos*
<Agent_bob> that's most likely the problem.   ^
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: why would you recommend that rather than, hey, INSTALLING it from the repos, where it already exists and where these problems *don't* exist?
<Agent_bob> Daisuke-Laptop i'm not always right.   but think before you jump me on things like that.
<orcbane> because i wanted to try and compile it
<DaSkreech> !info wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1937 kB, installed size 4396 kB
<Daisuke-Laptop> orcbane: the repos are there for a reason, and will cause a whole lot less problems
<DaSkreech> orcbane: ok make sure you localize it :)
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Laptop: Hey don't dissuade him if he wants to do it and knows what he is doing
<DaSkreech> assuming that the bane of orc's is a male
<Daisuke-Laptop> he's having problems with sdl headers.
<orcbane> DaSkreech: i got so far in compiling it i did not want to give up
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm going to call the second part of what you just suggested "false"
<DaSkreech> orcbane: Why are you compiling ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> if you're just now configuring, you haven't gotten that far
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Laptop: I do too but lets try and educate while dissuading eh?
<Daisuke-Laptop> alright
<Daisuke-Laptop> orcbane: why do you feel the need to compile?  is there a feature that doesn't exist in the repository version?  that would be a very good reason.
<Agent_bob> maybe he/she want's to learn how to compile things.    there doesn't even need to be a reason.   we have all sujested looking into the repos version,  if that's not what they want,   don't try to force them.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: We aren't
<Agent_bob> looked pretty pushy from here.
<DaSkreech> We just want to ensure that it fits the two requirements for compiling
<Agent_bob> requirements ?
<DaSkreech> Yep :)
<Agent_bob> only requirement is that the user want's to do it that way.
<Daisuke-Laptop> wants
<Daisuke-Laptop> but okay
<Agent_bob> it's their linux.
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Wants to and knows what they are doing
<orcbane> DaSkreech: well you see the thing is i installed everything i needed to install and am at a stop. It says my SDL image does not have PNG support
<Agent_bob> DaSkreech you knew how first time you tried ?
<DaSkreech> orcbane: Right. But you are just compiling to see if you can compile ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> then you don't have everything you need
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: I did it in GNU's hello world so ....
<orcbane> DaSkreech: yes
<Daisuke-Laptop> Agent_bob: i taught myself.  it's not rocket science
<DaSkreech> orcbane: Ok You probbaly want to ./configure --prefix=~/games/wesnoth
<Agent_bob> exactly.
<Daisuke-Laptop> "don't have xxx headers"
<Daisuke-Laptop> install xxx headers
<Daisuke-Laptop> try again
<Daisuke-Laptop> don't have yyy headers
<Daisuke-Laptop> etc, etc.
<ironman> whats up folks
<DaSkreech> orcbane: try the sdl-dev packages and when you run configure run it with the prefix option I showed you
<Agent_bob> ironman
<orcbane> DaSkreech will do brb
<Agent_bob> hmmm i wonder if the 2.2 kernel supports my three nic cards in this box....
<ironman> i want to be able to convert to just linux one  day and only have to use windows to play games
<Daisuke-Laptop> ironman: the real dream is being able to play games in linux as well :D
<Daisuke-Laptop> but i agree, let's keep it realistic
<Daisuke-Laptop> for now :)
<DaSkreech> ironman: admirable statement of goals :)
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Laptop: The best would be booting out of windows to Linux to be able to play games :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> DaSkreech: nah, that requires having windows
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Laptop: Yeah. You could be a history teacher
<Daisuke-Laptop> and since linux does the non-gaming stuff better...
<Daisuke-Laptop> huh?
<DaSkreech> teaching history
<ironman> should my windows partition be mounted somewhere, i want to copy my mp3s over
<DaSkreech> of things long gone
<NickPresta> goodnight #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> so you would show windows
<ironman> peace
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah...
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: Nigh
<DaSkreech> ironman: That's a bit of a waste of space right now. Why don't you just play them from the Windows drive?
<orcbane> Daskreech: im not sure what you mean  by the prefix
<DaSkreech> you know when you type ./configure
<ironman> i dont see the partition mounted
<ironman> so i cant access it
<orcbane> Daskeech which prefix?
<orcbane> DaSkreech: should i use
<DaSkreech> orcbane: You know when you type ./configure ?
<orcbane> yeah
<Daisuke-Laptop> "now kids, this is the operating system most popular in the 90s and early 2000s.  does anyone want to tell me why it failed?  tommy?  very good tommy!  vendor lock-in.  anyone else?  missy?  excellent, DRM!  yes, Jack?  no, Jack, steve ballmer wasn't a professional wrestler.  yes, i know he liked to throw chairs, but he was a professional."
<DaSkreech> you can pass that an option of --prefix=
<DaSkreech> which will install the program into a folder
<DaSkreech> you can run it from that folder and it doesn't mess with anything
<DaSkreech> You can just delete the folder and that "uninstalls" the application
<orcbane> Daskreech ok ill try that
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah, i could teach history.
<DaSkreech> so it's ./configure --prefix=/home/orcbane/games/wesnoth for example
<DaSkreech> Jucato: He just wants to compile it
<Daisuke-Laptop> Jucato: i was already yelled at for recommending he install from the repos
<Jimmey> does anyione know a good ftd program for kubuntu feisty?
<Daisuke-Laptop> you need to deliver flowers?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I know. that's why I gave that factoid
* Jucato points to the part about "Read the tips"
<ironman> hey how do i mount my windows partition so i can read files
<Jucato> which explains your --prefix instructions
<DaSkreech> Jimmey: Whats an ftd ?
<Jimmey> gamees and stuf
<Daisuke-Laptop> i'm thinking he maybe meant ftp?
* DaSkreech hopes he didn't miss by two letters
<Daisuke-Laptop> ?
<Jimmey> you know the program openftd?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Oh I never actually read those
<Daisuke-Laptop> no
<Daisuke-Laptop> i know openttd
<DaSkreech> Jimmey: No do you have a URL ?
<orcbane> DaSkreech i tried it it it tells me the same thing i will copy and paste it: configure: error: *** SDL_image has no PNG support! You need SDL_image with PNG support
<DaSkreech> Agent_bob: Want to help out ironman?
<Jucato> (and he tells me off for not reading what the user wanted to do?)
<Jimmey> its a dutch site
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Usual issue with me. Near 1:00
<Jimmey> i'm dutch so i can read it but i dont know if anyone is duth here
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's fine, can still get an idea of what it is.
<DaSkreech> !find ftd
<ubotu> Found: ftdi-eeprom, giftd, libftdi-dev, libftdi0
<Jimmey> nice
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Oh how do you get the Bot to show more?
<Jucato> dunno
<DaSkreech> I think that's broken >.<
<Jucato> try -more
<DaSkreech> -more
<Daisuke-Laptop> ah ha
<Daisuke-Laptop> Jimmey: not "games and stuff"
<Jucato> the bot didn't say there are more
<Daisuke-Laptop> "usenet"
<Daisuke-Laptop> look into klibido
<Jimmey> i know usenet
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know I was messing with it the other day and couldn't get it to show me the other 5 packages I was looking for
<DaSkreech>  I can't get it to do quotes either :(
<Jimmey> i installed PAn newsreader but it won't open bnz files
<DaSkreech> Though those might be disabled in chans which are not #ubuntu-bots
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's because they're nzb files
<Jimmey> yeah sorry mistyped there
<Daisuke-Laptop> !search usenet
<ubotu> Found:
<Daisuke-Laptop> bleh
<Jimmey> oke relax
<DaSkreech> iro
<DaSkreech> ironman: do you want to just look at the files or you want your drive mounted permanently ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> Jimmey: one moment, i may have something that will be good for you
<Jimmey> oke thnx
<orcbane> DaSkreech i tried it it it tells me the same thing i will copy and paste it: configure: error: *** SDL_image has no PNG support! You need SDL_image with PNG support
<ironman> i just found a site sudo mkdir /media/windows then another command after that
<Daisuke-Laptop> !info hellanzb
<DaSkreech> ironman: what command?
<ubotu> hellanzb: Newzbin (nzb) & BinNews (bns) files downloader and post-processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 159 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Daisuke-Laptop> that might work for ya :)
<ironman> usenet servers are the best thing ever
<Daisuke-Laptop> amen
<ironman> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<Jimmey> thnx man
<Daisuke-Laptop> i use klibido, but there's gotta be something better :)
<Daisuke-Laptop> (i don't use nxbs though)
<Daisuke-Laptop> nzbs :)
<ironman> if u dont mind using wine
<ironman> go to altbinz.com
<Daisuke-Laptop> if i were using wine, i'd use powergrab
<ironman> best news read that will work in wine
<Daisuke-Laptop> that was my preference in windows
<ironman> news leecher
<Jimmey> i'll try powergrab also then
<Daisuke-Laptop> multi-threaded highly configurable binary leecher
<ironman> also try altbinz.com
<ironman> auto repair and unrar
<Jimmey> and altbinz.om
<ironman> global usenet sercher
<Daisuke-Laptop> par2 and unrar :)
<Jimmey> i'll try both
<ironman> searcher
<Daisuke-Laptop> the searcher would be a nice feature
<Daisuke-Laptop> i would love to get another giganews account
<Daisuke-Laptop> 100+ day binary retention O_O
<Myrth[home] > hi, i've just changed in sources.list from feisty to gutsy and do apt-get upgrade. it downloaded many pages and installed many but when i try to upgrade again it shows about 500 packages that "The following packages have been kept back:"
<Myrth[home] > what does it mean?
<ironman> what server yall use
<ironman> i use usenetserver
<stdin> Myrth[home] : see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<Philistine_> hello
<ironman> oh man i just got a permission denied while trying to mount my windows partition
<Philistine_> how do i find the other channels?
<DaSkreech> ironman: You started with sudo ?
<Philistine_> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: back for more learning?
<Philistine_> haha hey mang
<Philistine_> pretty much
<ironman> yes
<Myrth[home] > stdin: doing so didn't upgrade, just exited without saying anything
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> ironman: do you have a /dev/hda1 ?
<Philistine_> as long as you don't get mad at me for not being as wise as you, it's all goo
<Philistine_> d
<ironman> nvm i think i didnt put sude
<stdin> Myrth[home] : do you know about the "dist-upgrade" apt-get command?
<ironman> i dont fdisk command my hd is sda1
<Myrth[home] > oh i see thanks
<ironman> not hda1
<Philistine_> DaSkreech seriously, how do i find that list of other channels?
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: You want all of them or just the useful ones ?
<stdin> Philistine_: /list
<Jucato> er..
<Philistine_> just he useful ones
<Jucato> be careful with that /list, as you might lag a bit
<stdin> "helpful" ?
<Myrth[home] > stdin: hm.. adept version upgrade shows me 7.04 release announcement
<Philistine_> thanks everyone
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: ubotu just gave you a list
<Philistine_> yep
<jduckett> anyone running lighttpd web server??
<Philistine_> so um why aren't there any hockey channels?
<DaSkreech> stdin: ones like #jacksprivatecorner aren't really helpful
<ironman> yessssssssssss it work damn i love this community
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: feel free to make one but that's probably on anotehr server
<DaSkreech> ironman: :-)
<Philistine_> i dont know how to make one dude
<Jucato> Philistine_: Freenode is a server used mostly for Free and Open Source Software related things
<Myrth[home] > stdin: dist-upgrade worked
<Philistine_> oh, thank you
<Philistine_> i take it i'm on that server?
<Jucato> (mostly)
<Jucato> yes
<Philistine_> and btw, sorry for being offtopic
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: you know where offtopic stuff belongs already
<Philistine_> ye/msg NickServ IDENTIFY <JohnnyC>
<Philistine_> yep
<DaSkreech> Whoops :)
<ironman> any audio player that will play flac
<Daisuke-Laptop> ironman: all of them
<Daisuke-Laptop> flac is an open format :)
<Philistine_> DaSkreech care to join ye olde channel to help a young gun out?
<Daisuke-Laptop> amarok does a great job
<jduckett> anyone running LightTPD web server??
<ironman> it will not play it
<DaSkreech> There already
<DaSkreech> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daisuke-Laptop> that would be a question for lighttpd
<DaSkreech> really? I would think that amarok would play it
<jduckett> i need help with apt-get install
<ironman> no avi decoder is the erro i get
<jduckett> need to know how to force upgrade to latest version of lightTPD
<DaSkreech> jduckett: If you >need< the new version >now< you can try gutsy or compile and install
<DaSkreech>  otherwise maybe wait a week or so?
<Philistine_> is the new kubuntu out yet??
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: No
<Philistine_> oh, does anyone know what's going to be improved?
<jduckett> Need help with apt-get install.  I am running Feisty Fawn on a clean install.  apt-get install lighttpd worked fine.  it installed lightTPD 1.4.13 and the latest release is 1.4.18.  How can I use apt-get to pickup the latest version lightTPD 1.4.18??
<Jucato> Philistine_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/GutsyGibbon/Beta/Kubuntu and read the other Tribe release pages linked in that page
<Philistine_> thank you
<stdin> jduckett: you can't, that version isn't in feisty. is there any reason you *need* 1.4.18 rather than 1.4.13 ?
<jduckett> yeah, bugs with FastCGI
<Philistine_> this might be a dumb question to you guys but what's the diff between the upcomjing kubuntu 7.10 and kde 4?
<stdin> Philistine_: kubuntu isn't kde
<stdin> kubuntu _uses_ kde
<Philistine_> please go on stdin, i'm not a troll, i'm just ignorant
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta2.php
<Philistine_> no that really won't help
<Philistine_> i need thigs explained in a way that is easy to understand, those links ALWAYS use computer speak
<stdin> Philistine_: kubuntu is the name of a distribution that uses KDE as the desktop environment, so you can't compare them.
<Philistine_> consider the position of someone who knows how a comp makes itself work, but the software angle is totally foreign
<Philistine_> ah i see,
<jduckett> I know I can download and compile, however, will download and compile break apt-get package management??
<ironman> thanks for the help yall im out
<Philistine_> so can kubuntu use other desktop environments? and if so, what are the differences?
<stdin> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Philistine_> hmm are there any significant differences between ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu?
<stdin> yes, the user interface
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: The desktop environemnt
<Jucato> Philistine_: Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE, Xubuntu uses Xfce
<stdin> I suggest you look on wikipedia and google. perhaps install them and try them out
<Philistine_> oh so it's all about the way the data is presented on my screen
<Philistine_> stdin to be honest i've tried, but i don't know enough about computers to understand what they tell me
<stdin> Philistine_: no, the user interface is more than that. it's the way the user interfaces with the desktop.
<Philistine_> so it's actually esier to ask people
<Jucato> how it's presented, the default apps that are available, etc
<Philistine_> and have them explain it
<Philistine_> oh ok
<Philistine_> thank you all
<Jucato> of course, but not everyone has the time to answer always :)
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: Have you seen windows?
<Jucato> that's why when good stuff has been written about it, we just point to it :)
<Philistine_> ii grew up with windows, why do you think i'm so ignorant?
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: Have you seen a Mac?
<Philistine_> i hate macs
<Philistine_> they're confusing and frustrating at the same time
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: That's not an answer :)
<Philistine_> yes i've seen a mac
<Philistine_> please, go on
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: Ok they functionally do the same thing. But with a differnt interface
<DaSkreech> and a different "idea" for the environment
<Philistine_> ok so it's all about the way the data is displayed with my "gui" ( i learned that the other day, give me cudos, seriosuly)
<DaSkreech> so a mac "environment" has all the menus attached to the top of the screen
<Philistine_> i hate macs
<DaSkreech> on windows they are on the same box for the application
<DaSkreech> Philistine_: regardless they help you to understand things more
<Philistine_> if you say so
<DaSkreech> they both allow you to write e-mail, write documents and listen to music
<DaSkreech> They just do it in different ways
<hgarcia> what up pplz
<Philistine_> JohnnyC
<Philistine_> i'm back
<Philistine_> sorry ppl
<DaSkreech> Well in Linux you can swap out how the Desktop environment works to one that you like.
<Philistine_> between being like 10 beers into my night, and ignorant, things are ahrd
<Philistine_> ok i get that
<DaSkreech> one is called Gnome one is called KDE and one is called XFCE
<Philistine_> my roommate explained it to me
<Philistine_> and i understand it now
<DaSkreech> that's the difference between ubuntu kubuntu and xubuntu
<mark__> are you sure?
<DaSkreech> yeah pretty sure
<Philistine__> so ubuntu can only support certain desktop environments?
<stdin> no
<hgarcia> aren't there more programs ported for kde?
<Philistine__> i thought i was just told the diff was the way the desktop was presented. with each os being diff
<kkathman> Philistine__: I think it can support just about any desktop environment you want to throw at it
<stdin> Ubuntu just comes pre-installed with Gnome, Kubuntu just comes pre-installed with KDE, Xubuntu just comes pre-installed with Xfce  etc
<Philistine__> then wht is the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu and xubutnu
<stdin> Philistine__: Kubuntu and Ubuntu aren't different OS's
<Philistine__> but thanks for all your support peole
<kkathman> Philistine__: the graphical interface
<DaSkreech> Philistine__: the defaults are different
<Philistine__> i was here earlier and i got ragged on for being ignorant, and called a "troll"
<DaSkreech> All distributions are linux
<Philistine__> ah
<kkathman> its all "ubuntu" underneath the covers, just each product has its own default graphical interface
<DaSkreech> With enough effort you can turn any distro into any ohter distro by yourself
<Philistine__> ok so lets start from the beginnning..l..
<Philistine__> linux...kubuntu...kde
<kkathman> no those arent equal'
<Philistine__> could you describe each of those?
<DaSkreech> What makes the difference is the defaults. where you start off
<Philistine__> so that i know the differences?
<DaSkreech> linux is the kernel
<Philistine__> kernal. right
<Philistine__> like popcorn
<kkathman> linux = operating system, kubuntu = linux + kde
<DaSkreech> it is what enables you to use the computer
<stdin> can you take this to -offtopic please
<sn00py> hi
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | Philistine__
<ubotu> Philistine__: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* DaSkreech goes to brush his teeth. See you in Offtopic Philistine__
<Philistine__> thanks, will be there
<sn00py> i try to install kubuntu 7.10 on my notebook! when it comes to ~84% (setting up the german language package) nothing happens anymore. it doesn't continue! i waited about 10 minuten and nothing happened anymore
<sn00py> what can i do?
<sn00py> my installation cs is errer free
<kristjan_> sn00py: then it does language setup, it dl language packages
<sn00py> it downloades them from the internet??
<kristjan_> sn00py: yeah, if connection isn't available, it finishes with english only
<kristjan_> sn00py: how long did you wai?
<kristjan_> *wait
<sn00py> not shure, about 5-7 minuten so i will try it again now and wait longer
<kristjan_> with something like 128KB connection it takes around 5-10minutes
<kristjan_> it downloads openoffice language packs also
<kristjan_> sn00py: you know what? install with english only
<kristjan_> sn00py: you can make it later german
<sn00py> ow can i change it to german later?
<sn00py> ow = how
<kristjan_> sn00py: yep, system settings> regional and language
<DaSkreech> Night all
<DaSkreech> !
<sn00py> okay thank you :)
<momal> Hey, can anyone who has set up 5.1 with k/ubuntu help me out. I have a set of logitech 5.1 speakers they all work but the center speaker(front)  I set kaffine/amarok to use xine,alsa,5.1 surround. Kmix and alsamixer seem to be all set correctly 6channel, everything there full volume. The cables+speaker do work fine (tested that already) I am using on board sound card "Nvidia CK804, Realtek ALC850"
<hgarcia> when is gutsy release?
<towlieba> hi
<towlieba> is anyone around
<kristjan_> towlieba: there is always someone around, just not responding within 10secs
<flake> too many free fps's, not enough time :/
<feds> Federal has signed in
<izio> hi, in which file i can find the application that kubutu lunch at start up (the applications in he right side of the bottom bar)
<kristjan_> izio: the icons near the volume control?
<izio> kristjan_: yes
<stdin> in /usr/share/autostart I think
<kristjan_> izio: this part of the panel is called system tray; by default kubuntu launches there next apps: adept_notifier, kmix, klipper, networkmanager and guidance-power-manager (if you use laptop)
<kristjan_> *knetworkmanager
<Nysander> what is default uid/gid for user created during install of kubuntu?
<izio> kristjan_: thanks but i think that they are also wtitten in some tectual file
<kristjan_> izio: ? what's the problem? do you want to disable a few of them autostarting?
<stdin> Nysander: 1000/1000
<towlieba> have any of you installed kubuntu in a virtual machine ?
<Xeross> hey
<stdin> izio: remember, kde will start apps that were running when you logged out
<xenol> stdin: can it be disabled?
<Xeross> i installed kubuntu but now when i try to boot it it hangs on loading bar thingy
<izio> kristjan_: i know how to remove or add application, my question is only for aknowledge
<stdin> xenol: if you want, System Settings > Advanced tab > Session Manager
<kristjan_> izio: the list of apps starting there is written to system tray config I guess
<flake> welp,  bf2 still doesn't seem to work under wine - has problem with dx9c
<towlieba> have any of you installed kubuntu in a virtual machine ?
<stdin> izio: #kde would be a better place to ask that
<izio> kristjan_:sorry i'm a beginner...where are system tray onfig
<izio> stdin: ok thanks
<Xeross> can someone help me?
<flake> depends Xeross, whats up
<Xeross> when i boot kubuntu it hangs at 3/4 of the loading bar
<Xeross> and it only works when i boot in recovery mode
<garvin_> hello
<ubuntu> cze
<Jucato> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<flake> xeross - what did you change or update
<Xeross> nothing
<Xeross> i just installed it from the dvd
<momal> Anyone here set up 5.1 before under ubuntu? I am having some problems
<sn00py> @kristian okay i waited now about 20 minutes and still nothing happens... the installation is stuck at 87%. with kubuntu 7.04 there wasn't any problem
<sn00py> i think something is wrong with the installation :(
<sn00py> so i will try to install it in english only
<DocTomoe> I have some weird sonud issue with kubuntu on a shuttle pc. this machine has two sound cards, the onboard HDA ULI M5461 and an Audigy2 ZS. For wome weird reason, sound works 33% of the reboots, but not on the other two thirds. Where can I look?
<DocTomoe> btw: this is Feisty
<xenol> is it normal that kde is slow with compiz fusion and it does stupid things on my desktop?
<DocTomoe> xenol: you mean like spinning cubes and stuff? ;)
<xenol> DocTomoe: i get probs after i use desktop cube my desktop whitens out
<Xeross> uhm flake you have any suggestions or should i reinstall ?
<xenol> DocTomoe: all the time i have to reload compiz
<DocTomoe> xenol: sounds like a driver issue? NVidia?
<xenol> DocTomoe: ati
<DocTomoe> xenol: "official" drivers?
<xenol> DocTomoe: flgrx or whats that crap called
<Xeross> ...
<xenol> DocTomoe: but prob is it shows dri vers r installed and working correctly :/ i got probs on feisty watching films when my drivers were not installed
<DocTomoe> "working correctly" does not mean "working correctly ANY TIME". you might want to update the drivers, or stick without compiz.
<xenol> DocTomoe: without compiz why kubuntu is so sluggish :/
<DocTomoe> xenol: I am not houndini ... there are a thousand reasons machines are "sluggish". Inadequate hardware, too small swap space, just to name a few
<Xeross> how do you install with the alternate install ?
<xenol> DocTomoe: my kubuntu was running w/o any probs till installing and logging to xgl session
<DocTomoe> xenol: you might try sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xgl
<DocTomoe> xenol: then, try restarting your x-server with [alt] -[strg] -[backspace] 
<xenol> DocTomoe:  will that remove xgl?
<DocTomoe> jupp
<xenol> DocTomoe: i want to keep it :S only want to know why it doesnt work as it should :/
<flake> Xeross - sorry, I have no idea
<Xeross> damn
<flake> are you sure it is hanging?
<Xeross> yep
<Xeross> waited for 5 mins and it didnt move
<Xeross> and my pc was more silent then ever
<manuel__> hi
<manuel__> how can i start an Eterm window before KDM apperars and write into it?
<manuel__> thanks for help
<manuel__> i need this because of my luks enctypted home partition
<lipan> hai all
<manuel__> hi
<luca_> hi everyone
<luca_> does someone know how to slow down the strigdaemon?
<Xeross> cya gonna reinstall
<manuel__> cu
<manuel__> ok i test something cu later
<Kachna> mornin
<Kachna> how can i unpack .rar with password on linux? :/ (well,i know the password,but not the way :P)
<luca_> Kachna: install the unrar package
<Kachna> yep i have it :P
<Kachna> well was trying to do it in gui...i see now :)
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> I want set the resolution to 1440x960 , ( i switched to a new monitor )
<monzie> can someone please guide me as to how to do it?
<Kachna> luca_: ok works fine in console,thanks :)
<luca_> np
<luca_> bye
<Kachna> monzie: create that value in xorg.conf...screen section i think
<monzie> The monitor is now at 1280x1024 which sucks :(
<Kachna> afk
<monzie> Kachna:  i have already done that
<Kachna> restarted X?
<monzie> Kachna: yup
<Kachna> mm strange
<Kachna> i've no idea then :(
<monzie> it now comes up in 1280x1024, which makes it particularly hard to read
<Jester> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how the openoffice theme is set up in kubuntu. It looks like any other kde app with kde icons. the best I've been trying to achieve on another distro is gnome theme+icons using OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome or the ugly default theme and kde icons with OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=kde. However, on kubuntu this env. variable isn't even used. Anyone knows how this works ?
<Jester> s/trying/able
<pion> hello everyone
<DocTomoe> I have some weird sonud issue with kubuntu on a shuttle pc. this machine has two sound cards, the onboard HDA ULI M5461 and an Audigy2 ZS. For wome weird reason, sound works 33% of the reboots, but not on the other two thirds. Where can I look?
<flake> DocTomoe - have you tried to disable the onboard soundcard through bios?
<manuel__> hi im back
<yeo__> morning all
<manuel__> how can i start a failsave session as the user root (with the # at start)
<flake>   /dev/dsp  is for OSS audio?
<yeo__> manuel__, you need to assign a password to root. but you also need to allow login in the KDE options
<yeo__> (login from the login screen that is)
<ardchoille> yeo__ , manuel__ We don't recommend logging in as root. Use sudo.
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<momal> Anyone know much about 5.1 under k/ubuntu ?
<manuel__> i know about sudo but if i start a failsave session i start it as user and this is ok but i need the shell as root and only the shell
<ardchoille> manuel__: Then you can do: sudo -i
<ardchoille> manuel__: But logging in as root is a bad thing
<Jester> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how the openoffice appearance is set up in kubuntu. It looks like any other kde app (theme+icons). The best I've been able to achieve on another distro is gnome theme+icons using OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome or the ugly default theme and kde icons with OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=kde. However, on kubuntu this env. variable isn't even used. Anyone knows how this works ?
<manuel__> i build my own session becouse luks encrypted home
<ardchoille> Jester: man ooffice mentions "--widgets-set" but I don't know if it needs qt or kde and I don't know how to use it.
<Jester> ardchoille: ooh interesting. thanks I'll check it out
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Jester: Lemme know if you figure it out, I've been trying to do the same thing in kde
<Jester> ardchoille: the OOo that ships with kubuntu by default looks perfect, I just want to replicate the behavior elsewhere ;)
<ardchoille> Jester: It looks good, but it doesn't behave like my other kde apps. I have a menubar at the top of the screen and OOo doesn't honour it
<ardchoille> .. which is why I use koffice
<TheGateKeeper> when is the next lts version released ?
<Jester> april 2008 I believe
<TheGateKeeper> ahhh ok thanks Jester
<ardchoille> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<highlander> salut a  vous
<JimmyDee> ardchoille: sleeep man. sleeep
<Jester> the timing for 8.04 LTS is quite good... xorg-server-1.4 kde-4, and all the power enhancements (dynticks x86_64), virtualization stuff fully merged
<Jester> gonna be a nice release
<ardchoille> JimmyDee: Sleep? What's that?
<Jucato> (kde4.x not going into LTS)
<yeo__> lal
<Jester> really, that's too bad
<highlander> j'ai un proble de pilote ati avec kubunt7.04
<Jucato> not by default at least
<Jucato> !fr | highlander
<ubotu> highlander: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> kde4 packages will always be available though
<highlander> i'm sorry
<ardchoille> Jucato: Really? Wow, looks like we'll be waiting a while for inclusion
<Jucato> yeah. but who knows....
<Jucato> the important thing is that packages will be made available
<ardchoille> Yeah
<Jester> Jucato: yeah but maintaining KDE-4 all these years would have been more interesting than KDE 3
<Jester> or supporting, rather
* Jucato couldn't make sense of that
<Jester> "long term support" -> long term support for whatever ships with LTS ie kde-3
<Jester> ;)
<Jucato> "would have been more interesting", but goes against the reason for an LTS
<bjacob> hi. how can I install gcc 4.2 on kubuntu feisty, without replacing the installed 4.1 ?
<JimmyDee> sorry I'm just a bit sleepy, but why would you want both?
<bjacob> i'm developing a c++ library and want to see if g++ 4.2 optimizes it better than 4.1
<JimmyDee> good reason, as for how, dunno
<bjacob> ok
<bjacob> will compile gcc 4.3-pre from sources, then
<manuel__> hi
<JimmyDee> hi
<manuel__> how can i mount luks partitions on kdm start?
<Jester> manuel__: add it to /usr/kde/3.5/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<uga> bjacob: aren't thee multiple debs for separate gcc versions, in feisty? there are for gutsy at least
<manuel__> what schould i add?
<uga> in gutsy you can install 3.3, 3.4, 4.1,4.2...
<bjacob> in feisty it doesn't go beyond 4.1
<Jester> and you can install them side by side ?
<bjacob> i'll compile 4.3 from source package
<uga> bjacob: oh okay then
<bjacob> :)
<uga> bjacob: I was about to suggest to use the gutsy debs, but possibly that would be a nightmare that would force you a full system upgrade
<xenol> is it possible to turn off shadows on compizfusion?
<manuel__> Jester: what shoud i write into it?
<Jester> manuel__: the mount commands
<manuel__> Jester: in the end if the file ?
<Jester> yep
<manuel__> opk thx i try it now
<uga> Jester: kdmrc isn't a runnable script. it's a config file
<uga> it won't be executed
<manuel__> hi
<manuel__> Jester: nothing happend
<Jester> humm I might have mixed two files
<Jester> whatever happened to the true meaning of rc files
<uga> Jester: rc files are config files for all kde apps
<uga> manuel__: edit /etc/init.d/kdm
<uga> that's the service that starts up kdm
<uga> ie, the one that executes it
<manuel__> uga: can you post your kdm plz
<uga> kdmrc is just a list of parameters that kdm will read when starting up. It's not a shell script
<uga> manuel__: my what
<manuel__> ./etc/init.d/kdm with luks opening comamnds
<Jester> yes imo that's not right, it should be named kdm.conf then, rc is run commands plain and simple (by convention)
<Jucato> ???
<manuel__> ok i have modded the kdm file in init.d i test it now
<uga> Jester: whatever anyone's conventions are, you can't just go and say mod this or that file without looking what it does...
<uga> there's a good reason why they're stored under share/config
<uga> just config files
<uga> btw, wtf is a "luk"
<uga> or a luk partition
<Evolution2> can someone help me compile a couple of tarballs
<Evolution2> iam new to linux
<Jucato> !compile | Evolution2
<ubotu> Evolution2: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Evolution2> yeah i tried
<sn00py> hi! i'm using kubuntu 7.10 and i have an ati card (fglrx). can i run "Compiz" ? it fails to start, it sais i need xgl(?)
<sn00py> how can i activate it will it work?
<Jucato> sn00py: try in #ubuntu-effects
<Evolution2> well the details are i want to install kooldock off source
<Jucato> well you do need XGL afaik. so..
<Jucato> Evolution2: you tried the one in the repository? what problems are you having?
<Evolution2> i didnt
<Evolution2> i downloaded the new version from KDE look
<Evolution2> and its a source
<uga> Jucato: can't ati use aiglx yet??
<Jucato> !info kooldock | Evolution2
<ubotu> evolution2: kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 521 kB, installed size 964 kB
<Evolution2> and i have no clue how to install or start
<Jucato> uga: dunno really
<Evolution2> no
<Evolution2> not that one
<Evolution2> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/kooldock?content=50910
<uga> Evolution2: theres a kooldock package in gutsy
<Evolution2> i have FF
<Jucato> he wants a more updated version
<Evolution2> *she
<Jucato> Evolution2: first time trying to compile somethign from source
<uga> Evolution2: I was wondering if there was one for feisty too
<Jucato> ok she, sorry
<Evolution2> hmm no clue
<uga> Evolution2: you'll need to install a lot of -dev files, but the process is simple. ./configure; make; sudo make install
<Evolution2> appearently there are two kooldocks
<Jucato> try reading the link about Compiling Software
<Evolution2> 0.3 and 0.4.7
<Jucato> it should guide you about the basic steps
<Jucato> !info kooldock feisty-backports
<ubotu> Package kooldock does not exist in feisty-backports
<Jucato> hm..
<Evolution2> ok
<Evolution2> hmm
<Evolution2> well
<enjoi1216> whats going on Evolution
<Evolution2> the 0.4.7 has some reflection taskbar which i like too
<Evolution2> i already have crystal project intalled
<Evolution2> well...they are all tarballs...
<enjoi1216> hey room i know that they say Linux Kubuntu they say never needs defragmentation but is there any defragmentation software for linux and how can i reset Linus to make it run faster
<enjoi1216> Linus=Linux
<Jucato> reset Linus..heheh :)
<uga> enjoi1216: each time a file is written to disk, the fragmentation is kept to minimum. That's why it doesn't need that. And no, afaik there's no defrag tool
<Jucato> actually there is :)
<Jucato> !info defrag
<uga> oh?
<flake> by default after 30 mounts it does do a harddrive check
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 68 kB, installed size 208 kB
<enjoi1216> well uga i'm not trying to be stupid
<enjoi1216> but i'm just curious
<Jucato> but look it's for ext2
<uga> I'm not trying either ;)
<Jucato> which doesn't have journaling
<Jucato> flake: but not because of fragmentation
<uga> Jucato: oh heh, not nice =)
<uga> minix maybe, heh
<enjoi1216> because i mean you neve really know because someone like in the u.s. could invent something or good lor somebody invent something for linux
<enjoi1216> over in Germany
<Jucato> enjoi1216: the default filesystem, ext3, uses a journaling system that minimizes defragmentation. so there really is no need to defrag...
<uga> minimizes "fragmentation" I hope. Else we are in trouble ;)
* Jester points out journaling doesn't have much to do with fragmentation
<uga> afaik even ext2 kept fragmentation to minimals
<Jucato> lol sorry
<enjoi1216> well jucato i ws reading in a red hat book and i mean this has been long ago
<Jucato> enjoi1216: and it's still true today. that means it's gooooood :)
<enjoi1216> and it said that the way that linux is installed on your harddrive that it does not fragment itself at all
<Jucato> er sorry about that. journalling = for corruption
<uga> enjoi1216: each time a piece is written to the disk, it tries not to fragment it
<uga> that's why there's no need to defrag afterwards
<enjoi1216> so in other words uga it tries not to scatter it everywhere
<uga> yup
<flake> mine still runs quick since first install
<Jester> it's just that unix filesystems have traditionally been much more aware of the geometry of a disk, and the cost of less abstraction for diverse hardware
<flake> Jester - watch your mouth, there are kids in here
<enjoi1216> so technically linux does not fragment itself at all on all terms
<uga> flake: LOL
<Jester> flake: I don't get it lol
<uga> Jester: summary: your loquaciousness blew his mind =)
<flake> :] 
<mirage`> I have a problem installing nvidia drivers: http://users.tkk.fi/~mirage/nvidia-installer.log
<mirage`> which packages I actually need to have installed to get the nvidia installer working?
<flake> mirage -  synaptic?
<Jester> enjoi1216: no it does fragment, but for example where ntfs will throw a file on a sector until it runs of of free space then resume elsewhere (not entirely true), ext2 will take into account the number of platters on the disk and arrange the file as such so there is less movement of the reading head. sorry that doesn't go very much in depth but that's the best I can manage right now :P
<uga> mirage`: you need to install libc6-dev
<uga> had you read the error, you'd know ;)
<uga> "ERROR: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system."
<uga> so just install them
<uga> and it'll build
<mirage`> uga: thanks, just didn't know which package it is
<enjoi1216> well i didn't know jester because now since i am getting used to Kubuntu and feeling more comfortable with the operating system i'm wanting to tweek and tune it and get it setup and liek make Kubuntu superfast
<Jester> just build a nice RAID for great speed and less work :P
<enjoi1216> well is there anyway you can tweak and tune the Linux software
<uga> it's a shame that kubuntu doesn't do parallel service startup (afaik)
<enjoi1216> i mean i'm not trying to destroy it but i mean just things you can do to keep everything in spec
<Jester> well yes, you could use gentoo and build everything from source, with insane gcc compile flags for example
<Jester> and prelink all your binaries, for shits and giggles
<Jester> :P
<uga> Jester: and brokenness ;)
<enjoi1216> jester i'll tell you something that you will laugh your ass off at
<uga> Jester: gentoo's parallel service startup works just nicely though
<persen_> Any good apps to browse a smb network? Like check what shares the PC with name \\MYCOMP has
<Jester> uga: agreed
<enjoi1216> back in the day i remember when we were studying redhat linux 6.0
<uga> why would I want to wait for the network to be loaded to be able to start up X for example
<Jester> uga: iirc they are working on replacing init altogether with init-ng
<uga> Jester: I installed that around... 2 years ago? =)
<uga> on gentoo
<mirage`> uga: got the drivers installed, but now the X fails to start with an error: Failed to load NVIDIA kernel module!
<Jester> uga: I think I tried it but it had problems heh
<uga> mirage`: strange... can you check if /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko exists?
<uga> Jester: it was buggy at the beginning, but I managed fixing it nicely
<Jester> might be worth another try...
<enjoi1216> well see you had to manually setup your XWindows settings when you were doing a linux install well when you setup your video card you had to setup your video settings either a little less or more depending on how  many megabytes your video card was well if you exceeded your video settings like beyond the megabytes on your video card you coudl actually burn or blow your monitor up because you were outputting too much at one
<enjoi1216> time there was actually a guy that did that back in redhat linux 6.0 that my college professor was telling me about i mean it's just crazy that linux is that powerful of an operating system
<uga> that was on too, though
<uga> Jester: I don't think I'd dare installing it on kubuntu
<uga> too easy to break
<mirage`> uga: nw, just had to reinstall the kernel-restricted module, which I had removed when following instructions from nvtalk boards
<mirage`> works now.. ty
<uga> enjoi1216: do you have ,. symbols in your keyboard layout??
<Jester> enjoi1216: lol
<enjoi1216> no i don't
<enjoi1216> what makes you last
<enjoi1216> yeah i am the covenant from halo
<enjoi1216> i use an alienated format unique keyboard
<Jucato> um guys... #kubuntu-offtopic please
<uga> mirage`: wrong
<Jester> enjoi1216: "XWindows" is kind of a forbidden word in some circles, for reference ;)
<uga> mirage`: restricted modules install their own nvidia drivers. Installing them will prevent xorg from loading the Nvidia driver you just installed
<uga> so it's not using it
<uga> either you install linux-restricted-modules, or nvidia .run. But not both
<mirage`> but, not the nvidia-settings is working etc.
<mirage`> now
<Tautoa> Morning all. Does anyone know how to change the location of the Kopete chat logs? :)
<flake> goodnite
<uga> mirage`: whatever, but building nvidia was pointless
<uga> it's not using it
* Jester thinks his quest for the holy widget has failed
<uga> Jester.append(new QWidget("Holy widget"));
<Jester> :)
<enjoi1216> hey if i accidentally cussed i would like to apologize room i didn't mean to i was trying to keep it clean and i just accidentally slipped up
<momal> Hey, can anyone who has set up 5.1 with k/ubuntu help me out. I have a set of logitech 5.1 speakers they all work but the center speaker(front)  I set kaffine/amarok to use xine,alsa,5.1 surround. Kmix and alsamixer seem to be all set correctly 6channel, everything there full volume. The cables+speaker do work fine (tested that already) I am using on board sound card "Nvidia CK804, Realtek ALC850"
<mirage`> uga: can I see it from any log file which driver it is using atm?
<uga> mirage`: did you see an nvidia splashscreen?
<uga> when loading X
<mirage`> no, it just bring up the login screen immediately
<uga> then it's using the lrm one
<uga> possibly
<uga> else it'd have shown a nice nvidia screen first
<uga> mirage`: try "modinfo nvidia"
<uga> what does it say
<uga> that's the one that modprobe would have loaded
<uga> unless modprobe is hacked in a different way
* uga thinks every (k)ubuntu machine should come with a preloaded ssh backhole to fix machines remotely ;)
<uga> it'd have been faster :P
<uga> "got a problem with..." "gimme your IP address"... "done"
<RivaeAerya> What's the best iconset for KDE?
<uga> RivaeAerya: depends on how bad your taste is ;)
<momal> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RivaeAerya> uga: hmm, i'd like an iconset with much detail and looks like it's been painted or drawed out on paper
<uga> RivaeAerya: you have tons of icon sets in http://www.kde-look.org
<uga> RivaeAerya: there http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=22x27
<Jucato> !info kde-icons-nuvola
<ubotu> kde-icons-nuvola: Nuvola icon theme for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.final-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 13355 kB, installed size 22928 kB
<uga> RivaeAerya: sorry no, there http://www.kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=27
<Jucato> RivaeAerya: ^^^ :)
<Jucato> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<uga> !worst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> shame
<uga> I expected something like "don't ever try to use mplayer to edit your sudoers file. That's the worst approach. Use visudo instead"
<mauri> when i install updates from adept it says the errors you can find in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39012/
<waylandbill> mauri: there is a device in your xorg.conf that does not exist. You can ignore the warning or edit the xorg.conf to make it go away
<waylandbill> uga: I'm not sure that would be a good tidbit as mplayer isn't a text editor. :)
<enjoi1216> hey uga are you still out there
<Jester> uga is omnipotent
<uga> waylandbill: a good reason for not using it as an editor, right? =)
<uga> Jester: lol
<kaminix> If I play a vob file through mplayer via the console, will I see all errors the file contains? If I get no error, can I be sure my video is error free then?
<enjoi1216> hey uga i found a degragmenter for Kubuntu
<mauri> waylandbill: do you know wich is the devices that is not existing
<waylandbill> kaminix: error free? I suppose you could have corrupted video and it would not necessarily produce errors.
<enjoi1216> but the thing is i don't know where to find the file at because it said that it stored it in my file home from the way i understood it
<uga> enjoi1216: defrag - ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter ?
<kaminix> waylandbill: Is there any non-checksum way to see that a videofile (vob) is errorfree?
<enjoi1216> yeah
<uga> enjoi1216: that's only for ext2 filesystems. Although it possibly works for ext3 too
<uga> it's same fs internally
<enjoi1216> well i just want to try it to see what it's liek and see how much more quicker it makes my system
<enjoi1216> ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gnewsense/gnewsense/pool/universe/d/defrag/defrag_0.73pjm1.orig.tar.gz
<waylandbill> kaminix: checksum... hmm.. an md5 of when it was made would be a good idea. :)
<uga> sudo defrag /dev/sda1 -> or something like that, possibly
<Jester> cmake is so colorful
<Jester> 8)
<enjoi1216> now wait a minute uga is that a command line you are giving me
<kaminix> waylandbill: and if I don't have that? ^^
<waylandbill> mauri: one that is not installed in your system such as a wacom driver.
<enjoi1216> ??
<kaminix> waylandbill: note: non-checksum. ^^
<mauri> waylandbill: what is it wacom
<enjoi1216> is that i command line that i can use to degrag linux uga
<enjoi1216> defrag
<waylandbill> kaminix: what are you trying to find out? if it has gotten corrupted or something? I don't know that you can tell unless you know exactly how the file was when it was made.
<kaminix> waylandbill: exactly, if there are errors in the video.
<waylandbill> mauri: I'm not saying it is wacom or not. That's typically one that is included in the xorg.conf that is not always installed in the hardware. You have to look at the file and determine which is not installed in your computer.
<uga> enjoi1216: "man defrag"
<uga> will tell you
<uga> I don't have it installed
<waylandbill> kaminix: if someone else created it, then ask them for a checksum of the original. If you created it, all I can suggest is to checksum it next time.
<enjoi1216> well how do i go about finding that uga
<mauri> waylandbill: yes you are right, there is a wacom dirver in the xorg.conf but what i asked you was what is a wacom, which type of device
<enjoi1216> or do i just punch it in on a commmand line
<uga> enjoi1216: as I said, on a command line "man defrag"
<uga> that's the manual
<uga> I can't tell how to use it since I don't have it installed
<waylandbill> mauri: oh. sorry. It's a tablet.
<waylandbill> uga: defrag?!?
<uga> waylandbill: he insists on defragging his disk
<uga> there's a deb package
<waylandbill> uga, enjoi1216: the kernel defrags the disk automatically.
<uga> waylandbill: he insists on defragging his disk
<uga> waylandbill: he insists on defragging his disk
<uga> =)
<enjoi1216> ok uga
<enjoi1216> i'm just asking how
<enjoi1216> now don't get haterfied
<waylandbill> don't make me repeat what the kernel does. =)
<uga> enjoi1216: lol no. The asnwer is "I don't know, read the manual"
<uga> enjoi1216: so "man defrag" and read through it
<uga> I can't explain how to use a tool that I don't even have installed
<uga> understand?
<enjoi1216> it doesn't have a manual on how to defrag linux
<enjoi1216> but anyway i do have that program downloaded
<uga> enjoi1216: then try defrag --help
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: you are not required to defrag as in windows xp. It is handled by the kernel. It will relocate files on the disk whenever it determines it is necessary to.
<kaminix> I thought you didn't need to defragment Linux filesystems?
<uga> waylandbill: he knows
<kaminix> There. :up
<enjoi1216> but wayland i want to learn how
<uga> waylandbill: and still wants to defrag it. So why not ;)
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: I wouldn't trust a program that does something like that since it's already being handled. I wouldn't want it done outside of a LiveCD at the very least.
<mauri> waylandbill: what is it  a tablet
<waylandbill> mauri: you use a pen to write on it and it appears on the screen. It's used for graphics applications.
<mauri> waylandbill: ok now I understand but i don't understad why it is in the xorg file even if i don't have this tools
<enjoi1216> uga i downloaded the file
<enjoi1216> it downloaded it the the linux kernel
<enjoi1216> through
<uga> linux kernel???
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: you don't have to think of the environment in a way that's similar to windows. There are differences that there is no equivalent. In this case it is a good thing. Why would I want to waste cpu time and my time to defrag?
<Alp`> i try to customize the kde style. in fact i dont have an idea how to make the whole bottom system bar appear in another color. how can i do this?
<waylandbill> mauri: it's there to support those tools. I agree that it should be inserted only after detection. That's probably the key though. Perhaps it can't be easily detected at install without adding more libraries and such.
<waylandbill> Alp`: right click the kicker panel, select configure and look at the Appearance page.
<mauri> waylandbill: thk you very much
<waylandbill> Alp`: (the bottom bar's name is kicker BTW)
<Alp`> waylandbill: thank you
<Alp`> that was an easy one -.- i searched in kcontrol
<waylandbill> Alp`: in kde almost anything can be right clicked and configured when it comes to the desktop environment. I think it's part of the design plan.
<enjoi1216> hey uga it said to make sure i had the universe component installed how do i install the universe component
<waylandbill> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Alp`> waylandbill: ok. but i guess a central with all needed information is good too
<Jester> uga: oO $ rc-update show | wc -l && ng-update show | wc -l
<Jester> 25
<Jester> 485
<waylandbill> Alp`: most is also available in kcontrol as well.
<uga> Jester: ng-update is the config tool, right?
<Jester> uga: yeah, to add/remove scripts to runlevels, similar to rc-update
<Jester> uga: but there's a shitload of them already included :P
<uga> Jester: are you using it on kubuntu??
<waylandbill> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* uga tries rereading... are - you - using -it - on... oh, found it
<uga> waylandbill: I'll never more use the word kubuntu, sorry
<uga> =)
<enjoi1216> hey uga can you help me
<uga> enjoi1216: if you tell me what you did and what you're trying to do ;)
<enjoi1216> ok i used the command uga that you told me to use in order to download the software but it said to make sure that i have universe installed on my computer
<Evolution2> hey guys, i was just wondering if there is a way to extract a folder into /usr/share/apps because it tells me that i dont have enough permissions
<uga> enjoi1216: I didn't tell you any commands to download the software... what did you exactly run
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: prefix with "sudo"
<Evolution2> how to do i type the command
<enjoi1216> well it installed the software
<waylandbill> !universe | enjoi1216
<ubotu> enjoi1216: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<enjoi1216> but the thing is i don't know if i have universe to make the defragmenting software work
<uga> enjoi1216: which software. From the message it seems you haven't actually installed
<uga> that's why I'm asking how you installed it ;)
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: that tells exactly about the universe and how to enable it. If you're running fiesty it's already enabled BTW.
<enjoi1216> yeah i'm running fiesty
<enjoi1216> ok it said it installed the program and i went to add remove programs to look the program up and i didn't see it
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: that worries me more. The instructions reference enabling universe which makes me assume it was for edgy or dapper.
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: what is the name of the program you installed? I'm curious now.
<enjoi1216> what so you can sit around and preach and harp at me some more
<miroslav_> hi all
<miroslav_> here anybody can speak russian ?
<miroslav_> i have question about XMMS cyrillic problem
<miroslav_> with Ubuntu 7.04
<Jucato> !ru | miroslav_
<ubotu> miroslav_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<enjoi1216> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe defrag 0.73pjm1-8ubuntu1 [70.1kB] 
<enjoi1216> thats what i downloaded uga
<waylandbill> !ru
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: I would like to see it and investigate it's source code. but if you don't want to give the information then I won't lose sleep over it.
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: can you be more specific
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<enjoi1216> wayland i just gave it to you
<uga> enjoi1216: you don't need to download the package and separately install them. adept_manager downloads and installs it for you
<miroslav_> ubuntu 10x
<uga> enjoi1216: I'm not sure how you are doing that or what you're using. Please follow the url waylandbill pointed at you
<uga> that will explain you how to enable universe and install packages
<savetheWorld> fsoip
<uga> enjoi1216: if you already installed it through adept_manager, then you can use it from command line
<enjoi1216> but see thats the thing uga i don't see it in adept manager to see if the program is there
<enjoi1216> like i can't see the progarm visually when i go to add remove programs
<uga> !universe | enjoy
<ubotu> enjoy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<uga> !universe | enjoi1216
<ubotu> enjoi1216: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<uga> argh, better
<uga> enjoi1216: follow those instructions and you'll see it in adept
<uga> else it's only in gutsy, and I won't be abl eto help... :/
<enjoi1216> ok uga help me hands on
<uga> enjoi1216: just follow the instructions in that page and enable universe, please
<deviance> Is there an official release date for gutsy yet?
<waylandbill> "However, defrag is old (last updated August 1997!), is unmaintained, was always experimental, and is very likely dangerous to your data. (If you do use it, it's vital that you allow it to complete, or you will almost certainly lose data.)"
<uga> if we went and explained it each time somebody asks, the channel would be about repeating alwasy same thing. that's what the doc was created
<deviance> Im guessing some time in october
<enjoi1216> uga that page you gave me isn't worth a crap
<michael_> Hi Leute
<enjoi1216> everytime i go there looking for something i get confused about what to do
<uga> enjoi1216: those are step by step instructions on how to enable repositories, in your case, universe
<waylandbill> it tells exact steps with pictures even.
<uga> enjoi1216: they are pretty clear, if you can't follow them, maybe you should ask somebody to come over and help
<uga> I can't help better than those pictures
<enjoi1216> uga it's confsusing
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: what command are you using to extract?
<Jester> uga: no not kubuntu ;)
<Evolution2> nosrednaekim: thats the thing, i dont know. i was trying to do it manually
<uga> Jester: shame. I'm so very tempted to install it, but I know, I know for real sure that *buntu will have some weird tangled scripts that won't boot if not run under the standard system...
<Jester> yeah
<waylandbill> Evolution2: what have you tried already? what type of archive is it you're trying to unpack?
<nosrednaekim> Evolution2: ok do "sudo tar xvzf <archive> /usr/share/apps"
<uga> Jester: initng in dapper, heh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG
<Jester> cool
<emilsedgh_> people who want to try KDE4, my friend created new packages.his packages are small and include playground branch of plasma (which has most of the plassmoids): http://khorshid.ut.ac.ir/~s.taghavi/downloads/kde4-trunk/
<Jester> sysvinit is so slow it's terrible
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh_: there is an official place to get those...
<emilsedgh_> nosrednaekim: really? where? Beta2 packages are huge and do not include playground branch
<Jucato> not as packaged debs though
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh_: ah.... didn't see the playground part.
* waylandbill waves @ Jucato
* Jucato drowns under the waves
<Jucato> F1 F1 F1!!!!
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh_: are they SVN or beta2?
<waylandbill> LOL
<emilsedgh_> nosrednaekim: svn
<darkman1983> hi all
<phoenix7> emilsedgh_: thanks about announce
<darkman1983> i have a question! ^^
<nosrednaekim> emilsedgh_: ah... now thats nice. How often are they built?
<Jucato> darkman1983: ask
<nosrednaekim> darkman1983: ask!
<emilsedgh_> Jucato: whats your problem with Kopete? I love it, really more than YMessenger, just install K0NE chat window and love it! ;)
<emilsedgh_> nosrednaekim: oh, phoenix7 created them :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh_: read my comment :)
<darkman1983> will the x-fi beta drivers released on 25.09. get included to the restricted modules?
<darkman1983> i was just waiting for x-fi drivers to switch to linux *g*
<enjoi1216> ok uga here is what i found out about universe
<enjoi1216> "universe" component
<enjoi1216> The universe component is a snapshot of the free, open source, and Linux world. In universe you can find almost every piece of open source software, and software available under a variety of less open licences, all built automatically from a variety of public sources. All of this software is compiled against the libraries and using the tools that form part of main, so it should install and work well with the software in
<enjoi1216> main, but it comes with no guarantee of security fixes and support. The universe component includes thousands of pieces of software. Through universe, users are able to have the diversity and flexibility offered by the vast open source world on top of a stable Ubuntu core.
<enjoi1216> Canonical does not provide a guarantee of regular security updates for software found in universe but will provide these where they are made available by the community. Users should understand the risk inherent in using packages from the universe component.
<enjoi1216> Popular or well supported pieces of software will move from universe into main if they are backed by maintainers willing to meet the standards set for main by the Ubuntu team.
<nosrednaekim> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> !flood | enjoi1216
<ubotu> enjoi1216: please see above
<Jucato> :P
<nosrednaekim> heh
<uga> enjoi1216: pasting huge lines is forbidden in this channel...
<enjoi1216> ok i didn't know that
<uga> enjoi1216: universe is a third party maintained repository for packages. you just need to follow the instructions in the page I pointed to you, and enable it
<deviance> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<uga> enjoi1216: once enabled, update the package list and you'll see your packages there
<uga> deviance: 3rd time we point to the url
<enjoi1216> but uga you don't understand i have read and read and read that page again and it's not telling me how to enable universe
<waylandbill> of course he's running fiesty, so it's already enabled. I provided the link so he has a better understanding of the repositories in general.
<uga> enjoi1216: just follow it until the end where it says "enable the features you want" or similar. one of the features is "universe"
<uga> is it that hard?
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: it's enabled by default in fiesty.
<enjoi1216> wayland please just for one minute
<enjoi1216> uga continue please
<uga> enjoi1216: it's just that. Follow the instructions until the end, and enable universe
<uga> it's the only thing you need to do ;)
<uga> if you can't understand something in concrete, just point us to it, and we'll discuss
<uga> but there's no point in describing all steps that have already been written down
<waylandbill> to which I have to say that the fact that the site references enabling universe may mean that it has not been maintained in a bit and therefore caution should be used.
<waylandbill> at the very, very least backup all your data before attempting to manually defrag. That's the point that needs to be stressed.
<uga> waylandbill: well, the application remains still same
<emilsedgh_> Jucato: what are plans for 8.04, do you know/report/wish anything?
<Jucato> other than LTS? nope
<waylandbill> uga: that's true, but it's hard to predict changes in the system that the application may not have been written to handle.
<uga> waylandbill: you're saying adept is broken? =)
<waylandbill> uga: no. I meant the defrag program. I hope adept isn't broken. lol
* uga reports a bug: "adept only supports written instructions. Rest of buttons are fake" ;P
<emilsedgh_> Jucato: what you wish to see in kubuntu? (asking because you, st-din and people who support others know issues better that everyone)
<uga> ah heh
<nosrednaekim> heh.... slashdot is down :)
<uga> waylandbill: when I said application is same, I was referring to adept and the instructions to enable universe
<uga> not to defrag
<waylandbill> uga: I understand that now. :-D
<Jucato> emilsedgh_: um.. too many to mention... and probably offtopic. I did mention one in my blog post though :P
<waylandbill> Jucato: where's your blog located?
<Jucato> waylandbill: on Planet KDE and Planet Ubuntu :)
<Jucato> (seriously)
<waylandbill> :-S
<emilsedgh_> Jucato: hope that they will be fixed too :P
<nosrednaekim> you know what I want? I want smarter users ;)
<Jucato> don't!! we'd be out of a job
<uga> oh damn, you guys get paid for _this_? I want too! =)
<Jucato> heh I wish!
<Minnozz> Hi, I installed a new DVD writer yesterday, but it isn't in /media . how can I 'add' it there?
<emilsedgh> lol
<waylandbill> Jucato: I like the Why KDE entry.
<Jucato> waylandbill: thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> Minnozz: is there a DVD in it?
<Minnozz> nosrednaekim: Well, I have already used it to burn a dvd with, but in /media is only 'cdrom0' (I have 2 drives), and cdrom0 becomes the writer if I insert a disk in it (or so)
<uga> nosrednaekim: devices don't turn up in media:/ unless there's something in them
<uga> neither dvds/cds nor CF readers, etc
<nosrednaekim> uga: I know... thats why I was asking if there was a DVD/cd in it.
<Minnozz> I tried it with an audio cd in the dvd drive and a game disk in the writer, but still only 'cdrom0'
<uga> nosrednaekim: ouch, sorry, wrong nick =)
<uga> nosrednaekim: just pop in your latest Vista DVD, you'll see a popup window arise. Open it, and you'll see it in media:/. At that point, open k3b, and overwrite the Vista DVD with something more usable ;)
<nosrednaekim> uga: no thanks!
<uga> ouch, again,...
<waylandbill> Jucato: not only is there sometimes too many options, some screen resolutions make the options bigger than the window and you could miss that there is a scrollbar. That's the rough edge I've noticed. I'm sure it can frustrate a new user that never saw the dialog before.
<uga> gotta train typing.... Mi...
<uga> nosrednaekim: okay... that's more strange. It sounds like the device isn't configured
<uga> nosrednaekim: do you have devices like /dev/cdrw...
<uga> more than one of them?
<Jucato> waylandbill: yeah.. terrible ain't it? :)
<nosrednaekim> I DON"T HAVE A PROBLEM :)
<Minnozz> lol xD
<uga> arf!
<Jucato> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Jucato> :P
<nosrednaekim> Minnozz: try manually mounting it.
<uga> Minnozz: : do you have devices like /dev/cdrw...
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: thank you very very much.
* uga hands problems over to nosrednaekim. Now maybe I could help him out, too ;)
<Minnozz> uga: there's 'cdrom' and 'cdrw'
<waylandbill> Minnozz: when you insert a disc, kde should bring up an actions dialog. does that happen?
<uga> uhm.. that sounds like a single detected drive
<Minnozz> waylandbill: yes it does
<uga> oh
<uga> Minnozz: what if you pop CDs into both drives
<uga> do you see the two?
<uga> I thought the drive wasn't working, but if actions pop up, it means it is
<uga> nosrednaekim: btw, finally I managed typing the correct nick. hoooray
<Minnozz> uga: I tried it yesterday with an audio cd and a data dvd, but the audio cd didn't show up in /media (but maybe that's normal?)
<waylandbill> Minnozz: if you put a data cd in and say open in new window to that dialog, it should appear in media://  .. I don't know if an audio cd would appear there.
<uga> Minnozz: even the audio CD should turn up. You can open them and it'll show like ogg files inside
<nosrednaekim> uga: tab completion...
<waylandbill> Minnozz: it would appear on the desktop though.
<uga> waylandbill: they do for me (audio cds)
<Minnozz> waylandbill: it does appear on the desktop
<uga> nosrednaekim: n<tab> doesn't give me Minnozz though ;)
<uga> nosrednaekim: stupid irc client :P
<waylandbill> uga: I had a feeling they did, but wasn't positive. :)
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Minnozz> hmm this is strange
<Minnozz> 2 data dvd's, one shows up as 'cdrom0' and the other as 'PCGP_DVD109', which is the title (both in /media)
<Minnozz> is that supposed to happen?
<uga> Minnozz: yeah, it will identify as the DVD's name if it's got one
<Minnozz> ok, then the 'problem' is solved, thanks all =)
<uga> just like, if you plug a CF card it'll read like "EOS Camera"
<enjoi1216> uga i tried those instructions on that webpage and i only get 2 steps of everything completed and then when i klik manage repositories i don't even have the same screen as it has in the webpage
<uga> enjoi1216: ignore the screen on the webpage then. Under manage repositories, you should see the "universe" option
<uga> just enable it
<nosredna_ekim> Evolution2: sorry, internet crash
<nosredna_ekim> Evolution2: can't PM now... did you do that?
<Minnozz> I had another question, yesterday when I finished burning a DVD from an image, the drive opened but couldn't close anymore. Is that a software error or a hardware failure?
<enjoi1216> no uga because when i klik on adept i don't have a universe option
<uga> enjoi1216: are you in the manage repositories dialog?
<sn00py> hi! i installed samba on kubuntu 7.10 and shared one of my folders. when i try to access my notebook from windows i need to enter a loginname and password
<sn00py> what is it?
<enjoi1216> i'm in adept manager right now
<sn00py> i didn't set any in samba
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: K-Menu, System, Adept. Enter password. Adept menu, manage repositories, kubuntu software. Enable the universe entry.
<uga> waylandbill: bet a beer that won't work ;)
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: then after that, close the software sources dialog and click fetch updates.
<enjoi1216> waylandbill thats the whole problem
<enjoi1216> i can't do anything to enable universe
<uga> waylandbill: see?
<waylandbill> uga: depends on the brand of beer if I take that bet. :)
<enjoi1216> i feel like a dog chasing it's tail in circles it's just a little bit annoyying
<uga> enjoi1216: you just didn't read the options in that dialog
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: do you see the checkbox for universe in that dialog?
<uga> universe option is there
<Minnozz> Is there a command to open the dvd drive tray?
<uga> Minnozz: eject
<enjoi1216> yes i do wayland
<enjoi1216> now what do i need to do
<waylandbill> Minnozz: right click the icon on the desktop and select eject.
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: is the checkbox checked (with an X in it)
<Minnozz> waylandbill: eject isn't in the list
<nosredna_ekim> Minnozz: eject /dev/cdrom
<enjoi1216> i'm getting ready to check it
<waylandbill> Minnozz: you could press the eject button on the drive itself. Kde will auto unmount it and eject it.
<Minnozz> waylandbill: that doesn't work...
<emulation> Hi, I don't know how but I can not see my wireless network interface in KNetworkManager, is there a comment to take it back
<sn00py> I try again :) I shared a folder on linux with samba. Now I try to acces it through Windows. I have to enter a username and a password, what is it? I didn't set any password in samba!
<uga> Minnozz: gimme a second. Popping-in a CD myself
<enjoi1216> ok i checked it now what
<enjoi1216> do i klik close or reset
<waylandbill> Minnozz: interesting. nosredna_ekim's advice will work though. :)
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: close. and don't forget to fetch updates
<JimmyDee> umm snoopy try your username and password for your unix logon
<adz21c> sn00py: have you set samba to share access not user access?
<Minnozz> nosredna_ekim: thanks, worked!
<Minnozz> (the name was different though)
<nosredna_ekim> :)
<uga> Minnozz: right click->Actions->eject
<uga> should be there
<enjoi1216> and now it tells me the information about available software is out of date what do i do now wayland bill
<sn00py> Where can I set it to "share" acces?
<adz21c> sn00py: what gui you using to configure samba?
<uga> enjoi1216: press "fetch updates"
<uga> on the main dialog
<enjoi1216> uga i know that but to close that flag out uga do i need to close or reload it
<sn00py> I configure it in the "system settings" men
<uga> enjoi1216: close what flag?
<enjoi1216> and it also says in that flag that i need a working internet connection
<uga> enjoi1216: to enable universe you don't need to reload
<uga> just close the dialog, and fetch updates
<sn00py> i could also change it with the console but i don't know which file
<enjoi1216> because when i kliked the universe check box heres what it said
<uga> enjoi1216: you have a working internet connection right?
<uga> else how are you connecting to irc
<enjoi1216> The information about available software is out-of-date
<enjoi1216> To install software and updates from newly added or changed sources, you have to reload the information about available software.
<enjoi1216> You need a working internet connection to continue.
<enjoi1216> thats the flag i'm getting uga
<adz21c> sn00py: I don't know where you look in the config files. Do you have the kde controll center on your menu?
<uga> enjoi1216: say okay
<uga> and press fetch updates
<enjoi1216> and my internet connection is working
<uga> so just go on
<uga> it doesn't say "ERROR", right?
<eugenio> ciao facendo gli aggiornamenti a gutsy mi  uscito questo errore
<enjoi1216> i can choose close or reload
<uga> enjoi1216: whichever
<enjoi1216> which one do i select uga
<uga> enjoi1216: close will not update, reload will update
<uga> if you dont' update, then you can do so through "fetch updates"
<enjoi1216> okay i told it to reload
<sn00py> Yes I cann also configure it with the KDE controll center
<enjoi1216> now uga do i need to repeat the process after the system updates itself
<uga> enjoi1216: no, just search for the defrag package
<adz21c> under internet and network, access samba, then its security there
<uga> enjoi1216: select it, press install, and then press "apply" on the toolbar
<uga> you're done
<adz21c> sn00py: under internet and network, access samba, then its security level there,  select share
<enjoi1216> okay i'm going to go ahead and reinstall it since i messed up the first time i installed it
<sn00py> found it thx!
<adz21c> sn00py: gd gd :-)
<Minnozz> ] hydrairc
<Minnozz> (sorry wrong window)
<enjoi1216> ok uga now how to i find and run this program
<uga> enjoi1216: as I said before, open a console and type "man defrag". I can't help from this point on, because I don't have it installed myself, and it's discouraged to run it anyway
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: I would not recommend running on a mounted drive, especially the partition containing the operating system that is currently running.
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: if you don't understand what it is doing and how it does it, I don't recommend running it at all.
<Stilo> hello!
<nosredna_ekim> hola?
<nosredna_ekim> !
<Stilo> im using kubuntu and my fav browser is firefox. Is it normal, that the Buttons under the "search line" are blurred?
<enjoi1216> i'm just rying to find the program waylandbill
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: the source code has defrag.c, so the executable would likely be 'defrag'\
<turborobban> hi can any one tell me a working flash player for 64bit kubuntu thx
<adz21c> turborobban: most common way is to install a 32bit browser
<adz21c> turborobban: I got it working in x64 konqueror but its a bit hacky
<nosredna_ekim> turborobban: use nspluginwrapper
<turborobban> ok
<turborobban> will check that out m8
<enjoi1216> waylandbill i entered it in the command line
<enjoi1216> i typed defrag\
<enjoi1216> and then it said this
<enjoi1216> >
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enjoi1216> and thats the only symbol that i got after that i didn't know what else to type in order to get it to work
<LjL> enjoi1216: well, of course, because \ is an escape character. if you don't type anything after it, it prompts
<LjL> hit ctrl+c to go back to your shell prompt
<uga> turborobban: http://www.linux.com/articles/55380
<uga> that should help
<enjoi1216> ok but what to i type LjL
<enjoi1216> because if i type defrag
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone....
<LjL> enjoi1216: i have no idea since i don't know what you want to do. i joined when you were already on this.
<enjoi1216> it says it can't determine the filesystem
<turborobban> thx <uga>
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: probably because you are running your operating system on that filesystem.
<LjL> enjoi1216: be kind and start from the beginning please. you're trying to defragment a partition? which partition? why? is the partition mounted? is the partition ext3?
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: you probably would have to use sudo.
<enjoi1216> yeah it's ext3
<LjL> and ruing your mounted filesystem? sure.
<LjL> ruin even
<LjL> enjoi1216: is it mounted?
<enjoi1216> i think so how do i mount it if it isn't
<LjL> enjoi1216: it must NOT be mounted
<LjL> otherwise you'll trash your data
<LjL> enjoi1216: which partition is it?
<enjoi1216> i don't know LjL
<Chai_Sangeen> just installed kubuntu 7.04 from the live cd on my macmini... everything worked well.  i also installed it twice on a another machine. installation says it was successful but one i reboot i don't see grub.. just a flashing cursor. can anyone help?
<LjL> enjoi1216: you... don't know?
<waylandbill> LjL: I've explained that the kernel does this automatically and using a manual one from 1998 is probably a bad idea. And I said to backup everything first.
<LjL> you're trying to defragment a partition, but you don't know which?
<LjL> waylandbill, the kernel doesn't do it automatically to be honest
<enjoi1216> i'm defragmenting the operating system thats installed on this hard drive
<enjoi1216> and the only OS thats installed on this hard drive is linux
<LjL> enjoi1216: and you're *running* that operating system right now?
<enjoi1216> and that is all
<waylandbill> LjL: I've also explained that using the program without knowing what it does and how it does it is not a wise idea as well.
<enjoi1216> yes
<enjoi1216> i am
<enjoi1216> i'm running on my desktop
<enjoi1216> surfing the web
<LjL> waylandbill, not putting any blame on you, but enjoi1216, if you defragment a partition you are using, YOU WILL LOSE YOUR DATA
<LjL> if you REALLY want to defragment it (but there is most likely absolutely no need to), start from a Live CD
<enjoi1216> but how so
<LjL> enjoi1216: because ext3 does not support online defragmentation.
<enjoi1216> ok and how do i do that
<LjL> enjoi1216: by putting a live CD in your drive and booting it?
<Chai_Sangeen> it used to run ubuntu 7.04 and i never have any issues with installation..
<enjoi1216> ok and what do i put in there
<Chai_Sangeen> please if anyone can help me out.
<LjL> enjoi1216: ...?
<enjoi1216> i mean how do i defrag
<enjoi1216> once i insert a live cd i don't understan d
<LjL> enjoi1216:  sudo defrag /dev/partitionname . you'd certainly have to find out the partition name first.
<LjL> enjoi1216: type  mount  to see.
<enjoi1216> i'm not getting anywhere ljl
<waylandbill> LjL: the filesystem is designed to reduce fragmentation was really my point. I didn't mean there is a process that goes and defragments.
<enjoi1216> i need to know what to do so you can tell
<LjL> waylandbill: that one is true, yes
<LjL> enjoi1216, i thought i just had.
<enjoi1216> ljl please work with me please don't be confusing
<wersdaluv> should alien be ran as root?
* Jucato observes that this defrag topic has gone on for hours now...
<Jucato> !alien | wersdaluv
<ubotu> wersdaluv: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<enjoi1216> on the first line it says
<Jucato> but yeah, I think it needs to be run withsudo
<wersdaluv> ok.. thanks
<jpatrick> or fakeroot
<LjL> enjoi1216, i strongly believe you should NOT do this. that said, type  mount  and pastebin the output.
<enjoi1216> it said on the first line that it said rw errors and was = to remount
<LjL> enjoi1216: what?
<LjL> please, just *pastebin* what it's saying *exactly*
<LjL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enjoi1216> ok now what syntax should i klik on teh downlist arrow
<LjL> enjoi1216: it doesn't matter
<jpatrick> enjoi1216: doesn't matter
<LjL> enjoi1216: what matters if that you give me the resulting URL
<LjL> if=is
<enjoi1216> ok ljl i'm going to copy this to you line by line
<LjL> ...
<enjoi1216> enjoi1216@enjoi1216:~$ mount
<jpatrick> enjoi1216: use the pastebin
<enjoi1216> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<enjoi1216> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<enjoi1216> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<enjoi1216> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<enjoi1216> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
* runlevelten boggles at the defrag thing.
<LjL> runlevelten: *shrug*
<enjoi1216> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<enjoi1216> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<LjL> just how many darn virtual filesystem do you have
* mode/#kubuntu [+o jpatrick]  by ChanServ
<enjoi1216> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<LjL> jpatrick, leave him please, or we'll never get around to making him not destroy his partition
<enjoi1216> binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<runlevelten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<enjoi1216> enjoi1216@enjoi1216:~$
<LjL> enjoi1216... you also have /
<enjoi1216> and that is everything lJl
<LjL> you have omitted that
<LjL> no, it is not
<enjoi1216> thats all that it posted
<volcano> Salut^
<enjoi1216> why would i sit up here and lie to you
* mode/#kubuntu [-o jpatrick]  by jpatrick
<enjoi1216> thats all that was on that file
<LjL> enjoi1216: i don't know, but i know you have a root partition
<LjL> it's not a file
<enjoi1216> ok
<enjoi1216> so is it safe of unsafe to do this
<volcano> ya Til un FR?
<LjL> enjoi1216: unsafe.
<LjL> !fr | volcano
<ubotu> volcano: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<waylandbill> it should be listed first before the proc even.
<enjoi1216> i know that but i'm saying based on the information i gave you
<waylandbill> very unsafe.
<LjL> enjoi1216: you did not give me any information, since all i wanted was the single line that is not in the output
<LjL> enjoi1216: type  df | grep /$  and give me the output
<waylandbill> enjoi1216: mount | grep ext3
<enjoi1216> anyway thta error i gave you is a line and here is the rest of it
<enjoi1216>  55296988   2610444  49877584   5% /
<runlevelten> enjoi1216: Are you going to use pastebin this time like a normal person?
<LjL> enjoi1216: troll.
<enjoi1216> i do not know
<LjL> you have, of course, skipped the first column of the output of that.
<waylandbill> LjL: yes. I figured that.
<LjL> fool me once
<LjL> shame on you
<LjL> fool me twice
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pool-70-104-112-161.chi.dsl-w.verizon.net]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> shame on me
<waylandbill> LjL: he probably feels proud now. ;-)
<LjL> waylandbill: he should, he's made me realize that my filesystem is full of errors
<LjL> i wouldn't have run fsck if it weren't for him
<LjL> (was intending to use it to show him that his drive is not fragmented)
<LjL> (and was later intending to make him run defrag in read-only mode)
<LjL> but then again, he doesn't really want to defragment anything
<runlevelten> tbh I'd just give them something that'll make their disk tick for a bit if they insist on "defragging" an ext3 fs
<runlevelten> find ~ > /dev/null & for i in `seq 1 100`; do clear && echo "Defrag. You will have negligible disk fragmentation on your ext3 file system when this script completes" && echo "Working: $i % Done" && sleep 1; done
<LjL> runlevelten: well, defrag *does* have that effect in any case
<JimmyDee> tick tick rick
<ubuntu_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<runlevelten> ^ Save that to "defrag.sh" heh :)
<LjL> runlevelten: more blinkenlighten little jedi, more blinkenlighten. a percentage figure is not enough.
<runlevelten> I did think turning #'s into [ ] 's might help :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<JimmyDee> increaser blinkenlightzen factor to 100
<runlevelten> Hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi runlevelten
<emilsedgh> welcome back BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> thx emilsedgh
<waylandbill> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey waylandbill
* BluesKaj passes everyone a coffee
<DevideZero> when kubuntu gusty (7.1) stable will be released for 32bit ?
<runlevelten> thanks BluesKaj
<JimmyDee> will it ever be stable?
* emilsedgh feels good when BluesKaj comes back to #kubuntu, he/she brings lots of fun
* runlevelten could do with another day of weekend if you're feeling generous
<BluesKaj> Oct 18
<DevideZero> JimmyDee , i dont think so . . .
<runlevelten> Ooh, speaking of release dates, I may go and play etqw demo. :) later all
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, I'm a retired old guy who still plays drums in a band on weekends , hence : Blues and my swedish given name is Kaj , but I live in Canada  :)
<poison--> mornin guys
<BluesKaj> hi poison--
<poison--> sup Blue
<DevideZero> BluesKaj , the default kubuntu 7.10 desktop willbe kde 4 ?
<BluesKaj> not much poison--
<BluesKaj> DevideZero,no kde 3.5.7
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: its nice to know all you guys, really :)
<BluesKaj> this is a cool room ,emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: and, friendly (oh, Jucato will kick us out of here, we are in offtopic :D)
<BluesKaj> DevideZero, the KDE development is mostly independent of any kubuntu releases due to it's use on other LInux OS's as well
<BluesKaj> yeah, the offtopic cops are always around
<JimmyDee> as nwa said ...
<JimmyDee> awwww my music laptop just took a dump, kubuntu people please help me
<emilsedgh> jimmacdonald: whats the problem?
<kahamri> Where does an external hard drive mount? I thought it used to just show up on the desktop, but it does not.
<kahamri> Is it supposed to go to /mnt?
<Lunar_Lamp> It will be in /media
<Lunar_Lamp> (I've never had anything automatically mount in /mnt when using ubuntu)
<kahamri> hmm, well then i dont believe it's mounting
<kahamri> when i plug it in, it comes up "view these files" when i do that, no window opens
<kahamri> only thing in /media is cdrom cdrom0 floppy and floppy0
<BluesKaj> kahamri, usb outboard drive?
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<DevideZero> i have found 2 bug ( 1 in kde , second in kopete ) what i need todo ?
<BluesKaj> Mounting an External USB Drive in Linux: http://www.netshiftmedia.com/netshift/archives/2006/09/15/mounting-external-usb-drive-linux.php
<kahamri> thanks guys
<kahamri> yeah it's a usb outboard drive
<karol> hi
<BluesKaj> hi karol
<poison--> damn, my 36 ports hub just died
<abominius> RIP
* abominius qui
* abominius quit
<fulat2k> hi folks, is this the proper channel to report kubuntu gutsy beta problems?  or does it go to #ubuntu+1?
<CharlieKane> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<fulat2k> got it.  thx
<CharlieKane> ah
<CharlieKane> :)
<lupin__> ciao
<lupin__> sto diventando matto con k3b
<Jucato> !it | lupin__
<ubotu> lupin__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<CharlieKane> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<CharlieKane> ah
<Jucato> :)
<lupin__> sorry! tought i was in kubuntu-it!
<lupin__> someone could help me with k3b?
<CharlieKane> I'll try
<lupin__> it's very slow
<CharlieKane> slow burning ?
<lupin__> yes
<lupin__> i've a samsung dvd-burber
<CharlieKane> on cd's or dvd's ?
<lupin__> cd
<lupin__> the best is 4x
<lupin__> the burner buffer goes full and empty
<lupin__> on xp works perfectly
<lupin__> 40x
<CharlieKane> hmm sorry I dunno...
<lupin__> i've tried ide-scsi, but no luck
<CharlieKane> using kubuntu ?
<lupin__> yep
<CharlieKane> ok
<lupin__> feisty
<CharlieKane> lupin__: this might help: http://k3b.plainblack.com/message-board/slow-burns-and-a-fix#4dbXOcDso7rwXOdkOGXEzw
<lupin__> reading
<Dr_willis> ide-scsi is like way outdated now a days I thought.
<CharlieKane> yes I would think so
<lupin__> disabled kded. trying to burn
<florin> hi
<ubunturos> !hi | florin
<ubotu> florin: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubunturos> hey dhq_,
<dhq_> ubunturos, hey
<lupin__> no, it's the same
<BluesKaj> lupin__, what are you trying to burn ?
<lupin__> an iso
<lupin__> very small
<lupin__> 50 mb
<lupin__> g4l (ghost for linux)
<dhq_> how do i block range of ports with iptables
<BluesKaj> ok lupin__ , will the burner work ok on other apps ...if you have a cdrw , you can try that without wasting cdrs
<BluesKaj> !iptables | dhq_
<ubotu> dhq_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RytmenPinnen> this may seem like a lame question but where can I acces the trash can
<alejandro> hi
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: isn't it on your panel by default? at the far right of the screen?
<BluesKaj> RytmenPinnen, right click on the app you want to delete..the dialog box will have a "move to trash" option
<amigo> hi ppl! how to configure apt to using wget to downloading packages?
<alejandro> hi
<alejandro> i need a simply dhcp server that
<RytmenPinnen> It was once but I think i've removed it by mistake somehow, sometime, I normally dont use it but I figured I have tons of tons of stuff in there
<alejandro> listen on eth0:1
<alejandro> and aply an ip
<llutz> alejandro: dnsmasq
<alejandro> ok
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: you can either type in Konqueror "trash:/"
<alejandro> thanks
<RytmenPinnen> I just learned that you can do trash --empty to empty it
<RytmenPinnen> ah
<Jucato> RytmenPinnen: or put it back on your panel: right-click on the panel -> Add Applet to Panel -> Trash
<RytmenPinnen> Well, I already deleting the stuff in it, I had 4 gigs in there :S ....... aah, yes that's what I wanted, thanks
<RytmenPinnen> aaah, now I understand why I couldn't do that earlier(I tried what you said) but it seems that I've locked the panels so I coudn't edit it /me is blind
<Jucato> :)
<arsenio__lupin> sorry, my connection was down
<nonewmsgs> hows it going boies and ghouls?
<Artimus> Under the Screensavers section in kcontrol, I don't have any screensavers listed.  They are still installed, "Euphora" is still running after a few minutes on my computer.  They're just not listed.
<volcano> FR
<volcano> svp puis je avoir le lien pr lirc FR
<BluesKaj> Artimus, you should be able to change the settings by choosing desktop, then slideshow/setup/fileyou-want-to-use
<volcano> #kubuntu-Fr
<volcano> cest sa?
<NickPresta> !fr | volcano
<ubotu> volcano: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> cest ca
<Artimus> BluesKaj: The list is blank
<BluesKaj> Artimus, do you have an image folder of pics you want to use in the screensaver?
<Artimus> ...  no
<Artimus> kcontrol says I don't have any screensavers
<Artimus> As in, the ones that should come with the kubuntu-desktop deb are missing
<DexterF> hi
<wightstraker> Hey
<DexterF> tried printing from gimp, failed. tried printing a text file with lpr - failed: no standard target available.
<DexterF> what's tihs?
<DexterF> I'm in a hurry and need to rpint something, all other apps print fine.
<earl_> hello guys. I'm running the kubuntu 7.10 beta. just wanted to report that the restricted driver installer is pretty cool,
<earl_> made my ATI card work in a hurry
<earl_> but it had no such success with my wireless chip.
<earl_> which remains ineffectual.
<emilsedgh> !hi | DexterF
<ubotu> DexterF: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<emilsedgh> earl_: so please report the bug :)
<earl_> i dunno if it has anything to do with me having dist-upgraded, as opposed to a clean install, but my dell 1390 wireless card still doesn't work
<earl_> how do i go about doing that
<wightstraker> earl_: Think it will make my iMac actually display 1440x900?
<earl_> probably... mine's running 1280x800 right now without problems.
<earl_> not a imac though.
<wightstraker> It thinks my graphics card is from outer space
<earl_> no the graphics card works beautifully
<earl_> which is weird 'cause it hought the ATI xpress series wasnt supported by linux
<wightstraker> Where there's a will there's a way
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. is there a 'network switch' or hub that can run off of usb power? That would be handy for work....
<Ashfire908> how do you show the main window in amarok
<earl_> actually
<earl_> what's a good number for glxgears to report?
<drcox> hi ther
<drcox> e
<shadowspider> Can anyone help a beginner, whom is about to install Ubuntu on a partition on his Packard Bell machine running Linux????
<drcox> does anyone  know how to print with an epson CX5400  ?
<drcox> which cups driver do I have to use ?
<tsdgeos> drcox: www.linuxprinting.org
<earl_> i'm trying to mount an external hard drive in dolphin and it gives me the following error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<earl_> how do i fix that
<shadowspider> Anyone with the partition help or can you point me in right direction???
<shadowspider> Please
<speaker219> Gparted
<shadowspider> Gparted?
<poison--> !gparted
<pag> !gparted | shadowspider
<poison--> wicked bot
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ubotu> shadowspider: please see above
<shadowspider> Can I run it on linux before I install a dual boopt of Ubuntu? Are my Vista + files and folders safe?
<shadowspider> Thanks: Pag, ubotu, speaker219 and poison
<poison--> yes
<poison--> np
<pag> np :)
<Jucato> it's always a good idea to backup your important files and folders
<shadowspider> Great. And (sorry for all these questions) but what should I be aware of before installing, partitioning and using Dual boot. Ps, how long would my first linux ful backup take?
<Ashfire908> i put amarok into that small mode how do i get the main window back
<earl_> i'm trying to mount an external hard drive in dolphin and it gives me the following error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000, how do i mount it
<Jucato> Ashfire908: right-click on the Player window or press Win+P
<ksivaji> Jucato i need your help
<dhq> strigideamon what is this
<Jucato> dhq: strigi is a desktop search app. like beagle for GNOME
<Jucato> ksivaji: what is it?
<ksivaji> Jucato i wnat to browse my bro system file(xp ) from ubutnu connected via switch
<Jucato> networking stuff... I don't know those. sorry
<ksivaji> ok
<dhq> Jucato, well it is taking like 94 % of my system memory just upgraded to gusty and it is sucking processor
<BluesKaj> Jucato, i preferred the old "locate" command
<coreymon77> ksivaji: is that file ntfs?
<Jucato> dhq: yeah it's a bit buggy right now. but hey, it's beta...
<ksivaji> coreymon77 yes
<Jucato> BluesKaj: preferences preferences preferences :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Jucato> locate is still there btw
<coreymon77> ksivaji: well then thats gonna be slightly difficult
<Jucato> but strigi's designed to be more powerful and flexible... but for KDE 4...
<ksivaji> coreymon77 tell me what to do let me try
<dhq> Jucato, could it be like it is taking that much processor cauz its searching through the files
<ksivaji> coreymon77  i have ssh but i cant login into his system
<Jucato> dhq: it shouldn't. but that's the bug...
<coreymon77> ksivaji: sorry, dont know
<dhq> Jucato, should i kill it or let it continue
<Jucato> you can kill it
<Jucato> I murder it at least once a day :)
<Jucato> or more if I'm feeling happy
<JimmyDee> kill kill kill
<dhq> Jucato, haha :)
<dhq> Jucato, i will kill him now :P
<earl_> does anyone have a clue why my ex. hard drive isn't mounting?
<Jucato> dhq: kill him next time you reboot too
<JimmyDee> know why my ex wife isnt....
<Jucato> er...
<dhq> Jucato, :)
<ksivaji> earl_  try to mount from terminal
<waylandbill> woo hoo. got my iptables set up to nat, but filter all packets from myspace. :)
<earl_> first of all i dont know how to do that, but i've fixed the problem, it was set to mount as user and i unchecked that option in dolphin and now it works
<BluesKaj> earl_, does the drive show up in storage media ?
<dhq> the tapping on mu mouse pad doesntwork
<BluesKaj> ok
<earl_> yeah it does, it just wasn't mounted.
<earl_> i unchecked mount as user and it works fine now
<earl_> as an aside, my windows partition of my internal HD worked fine. i only had problems with the external
<dhq> Jucato, do you use a laptop
<BluesKaj> yeah, external HDDs can be finicky
<Jucato> dhq: I have one yes
<Jucato> but currently in the process of upgrading to gutsy as we speak
<Daisuke-Laptop> good morning
<JimmyDee> DaisyDuke!
<dhq> Jucato, well which one is it
<Jucato> ohayo Daisuke
<BluesKaj> Jucato, network upgrade ?
<Jucato> dhq: what do you mean which one?
<dhq> Jucato, model
<Jucato> BluesKaj: regular upgrade through adept
<Jucato> dhq: Twinhead EFIO!121i
<dhq> well ok
<dhq> Jucato, i was having some problem do you use synaptics drivers
<BluesKaj> Jucato, I assume you edited the sources.list first ?
<Jucato> dhq: hm.. not that I'm aware of... just worked out of the box
<Jucato> BluesKaj: manually? nope. adept manager
<dhq> Jucato, well i am screwed as my tapping doesnt work
<Jucato> on gutys?
<Jucato> well, we'll see tomorrow...
<wightstraker> Are there any good media server clients for Kubuntu?
<wightstraker> I'd like a movie box for my living room
<wightstraker> And Kubuntu would be preferred
<dhq> Jucato, well its there when i was using fiesty also
<Jucato> dhq: oh... never had a problem in feisty
<dhq> Jucato, well have to read more on synaptics :)
<dhq> Jucato, where did you get the repos for gusty
<Jucato> dhq: for the laptop, I just followed the upgrade guide. basically everything's automated by adept manager and the upgrade tool
<dhq> Jucato, ok
<Jucato> wightstraker: take a look into mythbuntu and ubuntustudio
<Jucato> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<Jucato> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://ubuntustudio.org Or visit #ubuntustudio
<Jucato> hm..
<wightstraker> Fantastic, thanks
<Jucato> wightstraker: there's another one that I'm sure is KDE-based. LinuxMCE. but not sure if we have a repo for that
<dhq> Jucato, but i must say the guys at kubuntu really do a gr8 job as there are not much bugs like when i had upgraded from drapper to edgy
<Jucato> it's getting better and better. it's not perfect yet, but it's getting there :)
<wightstraker> Jucato: I'll poke around, I definitely would prefer KDE
<rickey> man  have i ever made a mess of my desk top
* Jucato calls in the janitors
<rickey> is there a command that will set it back to defult?
<JimmyDee> parted?
<JimmyDee> oops this aint offtopic
<Jucato> tsk
<Jucato> rickey: what's the problem? might just need a couple of files to rename/move/delete
<wightstraker> http://www.news.com/Microsoft-extends-Windows-XPs-stay/2100-1016_3-6210524.html?part=rss&tag=2547-1_3-0-20&subj=news
<rickey> i am running kubuntu 7.04
<rickey> no i was messing around in setting
<dhq> rickey, but wats the problem
<Jucato> rickey: yes. and settings are all saved in single files (per app)
<Jucato> so the solution might be to just delete/move/rename those affected files
<DaSkreech> dhq: Don't forget that you guys at Kubuntu includes you as well :)
<Willabee> can anyone help me with activating USB speakers?
<rickey> window to big
<dhq> DaSkreech, :) thanks i feel big
<Jucato> rickey: how is it too big? maximized? or the resolution?
* Jucato is flattened by dhq
<rickey> max
<rickey> ooooooooooo waite it6 is over sized
<dhq> Jucato, huh
<dirtbag666> hi there
* Jucato is flattened by the weight of dhq... 
<dhq> Jucato, y
<dhq> oh
<JimmyDee> youre so big
<dhq> :)
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> :P
<dhq> Jucato, :P
<dirtbag666> Problem with 7.04 feisty: I'm running on KDE/Beryl/Emerald and if I start my girlfriend's account as a new session, it crashes after a while trying to restart
<dhq> hey if i wanted to work for kubuntu where would i apply
<Jucato> rickey: all windows? can't you click on the restore button (beside the minimize button)?
<Jucato> dhq: you mean paid work?
<dhq> Jucato, well for a living
<DaSkreech> dhq: paid work?
<Jucato> um.. well Canonical... but..
<dhq> DaSkreech, well i guess so
<rickey> let me explane this better
<Jucato> there's only one developer hired by Canonical that works on Kubuntu
<Jucato> rickey: yes please
<dhq> Jucato, ok
<Jucato> so we can try to help better
<DaSkreech> regardless You'd start off in #kubuntu-devel unless you have overtly obvious mad skills and FOSS sensitivity
<rickey> i dint like the way the defult setting looked
<rickey>  so i messed with  them
<DaSkreech> And even then we'd want you to start there otherwise you'd just get thrown into Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I thought there was two
<rickey> can no matter what i do i cant get them back rigth
<DaSkreech> and one contractor
<dhq> rickey, nothing is messed till you cant get in the gui am i not riye Jucato
<Jucato> DaSkreech: who would be the other one?
<dhq> err rite
<DaSkreech> Ahhh Tm_T was it?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nope. only Riddel
<rickey> is there not a command that will put it all back rigth or defult
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Oh! You know what it was
* dhq will never part from kubuntu  all his life
<Jucato> ??
<DaSkreech> He was hired to work on Kubuntu but not by Canonical so yeah you are right
<Jucato> yeah I know who that is. but I did say "by Canonical" :)
<Jucato> rickey: so you only messed with the windows?
<Jucato> that and only that?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Who was it?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: Tonio
<DaSkreech> Right knew it started with T :)
<DaSkreech>  Yeah brain fart
<rickey> yes i went into setting and messed with look and felll
<Jucato> rickey: ok
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> kinda hard to guess... :(
<Jucato> to guess what was affected...
<rickey> i could reinstall
<rickey>  but that sucks
<Jucato> nah don't
<Jucato> rickey: you could try this. I can't guarantee it will work because I'm only working based on the details you gave
<Jucato> can you still run other apps?
<Jucato> like Konsole?
<rickey> sence i am on dail up , it realy suck
<rickey>  like it takes two day to up daye
<rickey> date
<Jucato> you don't need to reinstall
<Jucato> can you still run other apps?
<Jucato> run Konsole now
<rickey> yes
<Jucato> or better yet, Konqueror
<ardchoille> I thought you had to install either compiz or beryl to get translucency in windows and menus for kde.
<rickey>  wen i can get to the bottom of the page
<ardchoille> I was wrong.
<Jucato> ardchoille: there's kompmgr for KDE
<Jucato> been there for ages...
<Jucato> (and beta for ages....)
<soulrider> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> rickey: are you in Konsole or Konqueror now?
<ardchoille> Jucato: Yes, I discovered that.
<Jucato> rickey: bottom of what page?
<ardchoille> Jucato: http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/274/trnslcntrk0.jpg
<rickey> yea pages are way to big
<rickey> i am not in konsole
* Jucato is starting to think that he doesn't understand what the real problem is...
<Jucato> DaSkreech, or anyone who can, please help rickey.....
* Jucato is about to go to bed
<Jucato> so my brain isn't working
<rickey> jucato i went into look and fell in setting and messed with suff
<Jucato> do you remember what stuff?
<rickey> almost everything by now
<Jucato> rickey: I'm having trouble understanding what is messed up right now.
<Jucato> basically because I can't obviously see your desktop
<Jucato> and the only description you could give me is "it's messed up" or "too big".... so...
* Jucato <--- bed
<rickey> ok most pages i can use  the top , but i cant get to the bottom
<rickey> well thanks anyway guy
<rickey>  i dont apperseat it
<rickey> i mean i do
<stamen> hi
<stamen> when will be the official release of gutsy gibon
<llutz> oct 18
<stamen> soon :)
<stamen> does anybody use the beta release
<davity> buenas
<stamen> which is on the web site
<davity> tengo un "ligero" problema
<stamen> davity: engl. ?
<uga> !es | davity
<ubotu> davity: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<uga> argh. Too late
<stamen> who knows how to check network configuration in slackware, but in console ?
<stamen> I know that here are kubuntu users, but just asking
<stamen> :)
* abominius saluti
<BluesKaj> !it | abominius
<ubotu> abominius: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abominius> !ok | BluesKaj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<earl_> hey again fellas. so i typed iwlist scan into a terminal
<earl_> and got a bunch of information on the networks around me
<earl_> but knetworkmanager doesn't show anything, at all.
<earl_> so i can't really uh, use any of these networks.
<earl_> what gives?
* poison-- tickles uga
* uga 's sleepy and multitasking
<poison--> lmao
<earl_> is knetwork manager just really really buggy?
<AV1611> greeting to all!
<BluesKaj> earl_, does knetwork manager show in the panel ?
<AV1611> kubuntu, the last beta...
<BluesKaj> hi AV1611
<AV1611> apt-get install vim-full
<AV1611> gives the following output
<AV1611> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<AV1611> vim-full: Depends: libbonoboui2-0 (>= 2.15.1) but it is not going to be installed
<micken> hello
<AV1611> and on, and on....
<earl_> yeah it is in the panel
<BluesKaj> AV1611, post it on pastebin
<poison--> install libbonoboui2-0
<AV1611> what is pastebin (excuse me)?
<earl_> blueskaj: if i click on it, it comes up with a window labeled "Device" that says no device active,
<poison--> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<earl_> blueskaj: if i right click on it, the top option is "Manual configuration..." i know that's not how its supposed to look.
<micken> I just did install 7.10 on my mac mini , but I have no sound , everything seems to be there but it doesn't work
<micken> alsamixer works
<BluesKaj> earl_, are you looking for a wireless or wired conection ?
<poison--> did u check if there isnt nutin muted?
<micken> nutin ?
<poison--> earl_, whats the nic brand and model?
<earl_> i'm connected by a wired connection right now, but knetworkmanager doesn't even mention that. but yes, the end goal is wireless
<AV1611> here it is - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39036/
<poison--> nutin = nothing
<earl_> wireless: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<poison--> hummm
<poison--> tried ndiswrapper?
<earl_> wired: Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX
<micken> seems ok
<earl_> iwlist scan shows all the local wireless networks. my driver is working.
<earl_> and i'm obviously online right now, using my wired connection.
<earl_> that driver is working.
<poison--> ohh
<poison--> can u connect with wireless?
<earl_> i don't know how. knetworkmanager doesn't give me an option to
<earl_> although i guess theoretically i could, since it's reporting accurate informatino about these networks
<BluesKaj> earl , one never knows how ppl are online ..it's not as obvious as you think
<BluesKaj> !wireless | earl_
<ubotu> earl_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<micken> the kernelmodules is there , muting is ok , but no sound  ..
* uga connects through the rj45 plug he attached to a melon, which acts as a wifi antenna connected to a watermelon in another room, which then connects to the waste pipe, tuned to connect with microwaves to the nearest access point
<poison--> earl_, try the manual configuration
<earl_> not an option. i cannot be bothered to be typing in ip addresses and default gateways and ssid's and such every time i move from place to place.
<earl_> i need it to work automatically, and i dont think that's too much to ask considering my computer has all the information it needs.
<BluesKaj> micken, have you configured kmix as well
<BluesKaj> ?
<micken> BluesKay: yes
<poison--> earl_, u can always install other network manager
<sfire> I get this when trying to play enemy territory "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy -- Could not open /dev/dsp"  anyone know of a fix?
<earl_> for example?
<BluesKaj> micken, make sure the kmix switches and inputs are setup, they can be a bit tricky
<volcano> #kubuntu-FR
<turborobban> hi sorry if i jump in here but is there any chance that i can get my wirless mx5000 logitech to work on kubuntu 64bit to work? thx for any replay
<volcano> le FR svp
<volcano> FR
<jhutchins> !wireless | turborobban
<ubotu> turborobban: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> sfire, will your dvdp play any dvds at all ? if not ,install libdvdcss2
<jhutchins> turborobban: ^ everything we know.
<micken> BluesKay: it's all setup
<sfire> BluesKaj: its a game
<BluesKaj> same goes for games , sfire
<sfire> oh ok
<chook> #kubuntu-fr
<HanzZ> hm.. In latest Feisty update nvidia driver doesn't work... has somebody same problem as me?
<poison--> earl_: kwlan
<sfire> BluesKaj: already installed
<earl_> i'll give that a shot.
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | HanzZ
<ubotu> HanzZ: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poison--> earl_ : http://wifi-radar.systemimager.org/
<DaSkreech> earl_: Kinda
<earl_> kinda...?
<BluesKaj> sfire, libxine-extracodecs, ffmpeg
<HanzZ> i have drivers installed and in old kernel they works, but after kernel upgrade not
<poison--> hanzz, try envy
<DaSkreech> earl_: Is the wireless on in the knetworkmanager?
<BluesKaj> HanzZ, check for new drivers
<HanzZ> BluesKaj: yes.. i'm installing them now
<sfire> BluesKaj: I didn't have ffmpeg.. installed that and still no go :(
<earl_> it should've been. although i think installing kwlan might've gotten rid of knetworkmanager, so i dunno. let me try that.
<earl_> the only available option is "disable wireless"
<earl_> so i'd say it's enabled
<DaSkreech> ok
<earl_> is kwifimanager any good?
<uga> earl_: last time I used it in my kubuntu lappie, the GUI was so very badly designed, but worked just fine
<uga> whoever designed it isn't best at graphics nor usability guidelines ;))
<earl_> yeah it doesn't seem to be working very well for me
<earl_> brb
<HanzZ> hm.. i don't know :)
<HanzZ> FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<HanzZ> but linux-restricted-modules-generic is installed and nvidia-glx-new also..
<HanzZ> kernel 2.6.20-16-generic
<poison--> <sfire, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<HanzZ> and in /lib/linux-restricted-modules/$KERNEL/ i have directories nvidia, nvidia_legacy,nvidia_new ... so modules are there :)
<poison--> <HanzZ, did u try Envy?
<BluesKaj> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<HanzZ> no
<klobster> no envy. envy bad...
<BluesKaj> HanzZ, good :)
<bjacob> hey, about to upgrade from feisty to gutsy.... is this reasonably safe or are there big known issues?
<bjacob> i mean, upgrade not fresh-install
<dannioni> gutsy is pretty stable, running beta now, but I don't know about the upgrade part
<BluesKaj> bjacob, not sure , i'll let you know in a couple of hrs...using adept to upgrade to gutsy as we speak
<BluesKaj> dannioni, upgraded to gutsy ?
<DaSkreech> bjacob: Bit broken right now
<sfire> poison--: already installed
<sfire> I think it may have something to do with a program locking the /dev/dsp file
<sfire> how would I check what is using it?
<dannioni> BluesKaj: No fresh install
<poison--> really dunno sfire
<sfire> the one guy online I found said he got it to work by disabling ESD ? what is that?
<BluesKaj> how is it running dannioni ?
<dannioni> just fine, I had some hardware problems, had to use ndiswrapper and modify alsa a bit but otherwise, hadn't had any crashes yet :)
<Solifugus> How can I make konqueror show all folders in info list view, instead of that stupid, useless, default icon view??
<BluesKaj> sfire, try this in the konsole if you have a locked install ; sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> cool dannioni , not worried about wireless
<dannioni> BluesKaj: Great for you :P, since none of the problems were in kubuntu itself I'd say it's rather stable
<BluesKaj> dannioni, glad to hear that :)
<bjacob> DaSkreech: ok thanks. i made up my mind in favor of a fresh install :)
<DaSkreech> bjacob: If you are like me that's a good thing every 5 or so upgrades
<DaSkreech> It's getting so that I can crash Vista pretty reliably now
<JimmyDee> thats a plus
<BluesKaj> i have a wireless capability (speedstream router), but I'm happy with wired setup since we're not using laptops on our little network
<boris> #ubuntu-hr
<BluesKaj> BBL, gents and gentilles ...stuff to do
<uga> DaSkreech: I bet that didn't take you much effort
<DaSkreech> uga: I've got it down to playing an MP3 now
<uga> ugh, no wonder. mp3? you pushed the OS too hard
<uga> lest make it .txt for now
<uga> s/lest/lets
<poison--> lmao
<uga> and maybe in a couple versions it'll be able to open *.rtf
<DaSkreech> Well I just crashed it with a powerpoint
<uga> heh
<uga> DaSkreech: did you try installign openoffice for windows? =)
<DaSkreech> THat's what crashed it
<DaSkreech> OO.o is fine
<uga> lol
<DaSkreech> Vista is screwed though
<poison--> vista is a big screwup
<otzku> Indeed.
<GUMMM> which is more difficult to learn, c++ or java
<Interfere> Hello! Anybody russian?
<PaBLoX> i've some problems running the live-cd of kubuntu feisty... someone can help me?
<uga> !ru | Interfere
<ubotu> Interfere:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<GUMMM> wats ur problem
<poison--> <PaBLoX, WHATS THE ISSUE?
<adz21c> GUMMM: I found them both about the same
<PaBLoX> it hangs up when it is going to start the graphic server
<GUMMM> java and c++??
<adz21c> GUMMM: yup
<DaSkreech> GUMMM: They aren't that different
<GUMMM> so which is easier to learn
<adz21c> GUMMM: in difficulty to learn i mean
<DaSkreech> Java is chattier but that's about it
<poison--> <PaBLoX, laptop?
<GUMMM> about the livecd   umm. try ubuntu 7.04
<PaBLoX> yes
<uga> PaBLoX: after "hanging", can you switch to terminal mode? ie, ctrl+alt+f1
<uga> or f2
<poison--> u need to disable ACPI
<adz21c> GUMMM: well neither is harder, imo
<poison--> acpi=off
<poison--> !boot
<GUMMM> thanx adz. i know java and i wanted to know if c++ is any tougher
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<otzku> Boot options ACPI = off
<PaBLoX> nop, i cant switch to another terminal
<DaSkreech> GUMMM: To learn no. To master maybe
<poison--> no need, just press "ESC" while booting and edit the boot line
<GUMMM> hmm thanx all
<PaBLoX> ok... i can press f6 in the menu
<PaBLoX> and had that parameter?
<poison--> reboot the laptop, when the msg with black background apears, press "ESC"
<PaBLoX> *add
<poison--> yes, add: acpi=off
<poison--> if it works, try after: acpi=off apm=on
<PaBLoX> ok...
<PaBLoX> im going to try
<poison--> :D
<PaBLoX> but, tell me
<PaBLoX> that will give me problems later?
<PaBLoX> *doing that
<DaSkreech> From the Live CD?
<poison--> no
<DaSkreech> Naw reboot fixes all :)
<poison--> whats the laptop brand?
<DaSkreech> breaks all too but that's not a half full thought
<PaBLoX> is a compaq f545l
<PaBLoX> but i dont get what is the problem...
<poison--> well, try dat thing, install kubuntu, it might work fine after the install
<poison--> usually a bios upgrade fixes some acpi issues
<PaBLoX> ok hope that works
<PaBLoX> hmm
<PaBLoX> i've notice that  bios update
<poison--> PABLOX, acpi manages alot of stuff in laptops, and its not 100% supported by linux
<PaBLoX> =(
<PaBLoX> yes i've seen that
<poison--> if u disable acpi, probably your wireless wont work
<PaBLoX> =S
<poison--> and battery management too
<PaBLoX> hmm
<PaBLoX> i cant do that...
<poison--> but u can always disable acpi and use apm, almost the same
<PaBLoX> hmm
<uga> poison--: does apm still work nowadays?
<poison--> i had a few issues with asus laptops, but apm works fine
<poison--> yes, and a swiss knife
<poison--> :D
<poison--> as*
<PaBLoX> is going to be supported some day??
<poison--> sometimes apm deals better with some new laptop models
<poison--> it is supported, but not on all laptops
<poison--> i have a headache every week with laptops
<poison--> i get 3-5 diferent models per week
<poison--> not all of them work 100%
<PaBLoX> hmm
<PaBLoX> it'll be a better solution to update the bios first?
<poison--> yes
<PaBLoX> and why the problem is when its starting the graphics server?
<PaBLoX> it has something to do with the graphics card?
<uga> heh, I really can't undesrtand it either. if the driver works I don't see a reason why it should lock up the whole OS
<uga> PaBLoX: have you tested the gutsy CD?
<poison--> cause when os trys to load network, it uses acpi
<poison--> and it freezes to death
<uga> poison--: that happens earlier than X startup
<poison--> depends
<PaBLoX> hmm...
<poison--> with the alternate it happens just when it starts to load
<PaBLoX> there's a way to know EXACTLY what is the problem?
<poison--> im pretty sure its acpi
<uga> PaBLoX: anyway, give it a try to disabling acpi. Did it make it boot right?
<uga> I doubt so
<PaBLoX> i mean, i can read...
<PaBLoX> *cant
<otzku> I had the same problem when i was installing with the live CD and acpi=off worked just fine.
<PaBLoX> hmm
<PaBLoX> anyway
<PaBLoX> i'll give a try
<uga> otzku: and you had to disable acpi after the install too?
<poison--> like i said before, i manage a laptop industry here, i deal with that issue every week
<otzku> nope
<uga> or did it work
<poison--> 99% of the issues are acpi
<uga> okay, so it's an issue with the live cd implementation alone
<PaBLoX> epidemiology =)
<poison--> uga, weird is dat after the install it works fine
<otzku> uga: It gave the error: ACPI not found but it started up.
<poison--> seems after the install, it writes sumtin dat enable it
<uga> poison--: kernels are different, modules too... I've seen same here. Complete different behaviours. Unfortunately you can't trust live CD behavior to say the final install will work or not
<poison--> uga, and u have dat issue with almost all distros
<uga> dat?
<otzku> that :)
<uga> oh lol
<poison--> tried with knoppix, gentoo, ubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, kurumin, etc, etc.. all same error
<otzku> Script kiddie talking.
<poison--> even fedora
<PaBLoX> hmm, i dont get it
<uga> poison--: same as with my box. All failed loading the IDE drive etc.
<PaBLoX> i installed mandriva in taht laptop without a problem
<poison--> like uga said, depends on the distro
<uga> poison--: all use the same methodology and similar kernels...
<otzku> PaBLoX: Youre using a old PC right?
<poison--> seems debian based ones have issues
<PaBLoX> nop...
<PaBLoX> compaq f565la
<otzku> Hmm weird.
<poison--> <otzku, my grandaughter teached me dat "dat"
<poison--> lmao
<otzku> :):)
<PaBLoX> why mandriva works and kubuntu don't?
<uga> poison--: like first time I tried kubuntu... both debian and *buntu had buggy implemnetations of dhcp. I saw that with so many different versions that I gave up for a long while. All rest distros worked just fine
<poison--> true
<poison--> had bad issues with ubuntu 6
<poison--> kubuntu seems the best atm for me
<Solifugus> I am looking for OTS -- the Open Text Summerizer package... OTS comes up with LOTS of packages, how can I narrow them down?
<uga> oh, what's that. Something for lazy readers?
<poison--> lmao
<jhutchins> Does ANYBODY know how to turn off httpd error reporting in logwatch?
<uga> poison--: not kidding, I believe that's what it is ;)
<uga> poison--: http://libots.sourceforge.net/
<uga> yeah
<poison--> damn
<uga> I wouldn't let any computer decide on what parts of a text are important and what not...
<poison--> true
<poison--> do dat with my wife
<jhutchins> poison--: You are not in the hood here, please watch your language.
<poison--> :D
<poison--> duh?
<poison--> did i miss sumtin?
<otzku> Hmm. ACPI shouldnt give problems with newer computers. Expecially HP ones since they developed ACPI.
<PaBLoX> aaa
<PaBLoX> hate that...
<PaBLoX> damen acpi
<otzku> Does it give you problems even after the install?
<poison--> weird is thta im havin issues with the new santarosa lapies
<Solifugus> uga: something for lazy readers and more efficient readers
<Solifugus> uga: and especially for automated processes..
<Solifugus> The Open Text Summerizer does an amazingly good job.
<Solifugus> I have 42 pages of text to summerize.... and no--i don't want to read them.
<PaBLoX> im goint to try to run with the "noapic"... but i cant right now... (is my girlfriend laptop =P)
<PaBLoX> thanks for your help
<uga> Solifugus: doing that with a linux man page is the best way to screw up the whole system (jumping over 'non important' sentences)
<uga> I can't really trust any automated system to "read" for me, since those methods are errrm.. unlikely to do any reading comprehension
<DaSkreech> Time to clean house!
<Solifugus> uga: its really meant for things like news or science articles... and is quite trustable... though, really meant for creating some to help you decide if you want to read the whole thing.
<Solifugus> uga: again.. ots does an amazingly good job at summerizing.
<uga> Solifugus: science articles are 100% to be read through. if you mean technical articles
<uga> if you jump over a single equation, the rest usually doesn't make sense
<uga> notice that most authors run into trouble to put the whole text into the limits they are forced to
<otzku> Try to learn a programming language by skipping some chapters.
<Solifugus> uga: in doing research, first you need to determine what articles are relevent to your needs... you cannot humanly read 100% of everything.
<uga> so they summarise as much as they can. Removing a single piece makes no sense on those
<zblach> quick question. are the power manager values available from the command line?
<Solifugus> uga: the ability to be lazy is a virtue...
<uga> Solifugus: filtering articles is one thing. Eating text in them is another ;)
<Solifugus> uga: well... that's why its called a summery.. don't take it for something it isn't.  that would be your own fault.
<uga> Solifugus: lol. Summary is on top of each article ;P
<uga> and at the end (conclusions)
<Solifugus> uga: frankly--few people ready whole man pages, anyway....
<uga> Solifugus: true. And the rest (99%) come asking here ;)
<uga> 366 nicks with trouble :P
<Solifugus> uga: techincally, the summary (abstract) is at the top of each.. and the conclusion should not be  a summary..  Summarizing the conclusion sections of hundreds of articles, is something I've been asked to do before...
<uga> well, I mean the conclusion is usually shortish, and quite summarises what the authors achieved
<Aranel> how can I install Kubuntu on a flash disk ?
<otzku> What are the key differences between as and nasm?
<JimmyDee> as it appears, an n and an m
<JimmyDee> sorry
* otzku slaps JimmyDee
<JimmyDee> attached storage and network attached storage media?
<sergio> hello
<Daisuke-Laptop> that was a good answer, though
<poison--> yo JimmyDee
<JimmyDee> ehlo
<JimmyDee> attached storage would be something akin to an external hard disk, whereas network attached storage meda would be networked
<sergio> is there a conversation spanish?
<zblach> sergio: #kubuntu-es
<sergio> thaks you
<jack__> I have a question about constant HD polling?
<sergio> I have problems with compiz fusion. It does not changer
<votaguz_> Hi
<sergio> please
<bert_> Hi all
<speaker219> AUSTRALIA OWNS!
<bert_> has kubuntu also have an automated way for getting dualscreen working?
<maverick> Guys, does anyone recall the konsole command which if u forgot  a command you can type what it does and it proposes list of commands that do the job ?
<speaker219> history?
<maverick> speaker219: No :d i know i sound crazy, but i just don't recal that command :D for example    XXXXX ip addreses
<emilsedgh> maverick: tab key? search history (ctrl+r) ?
<maverick> and it lists all the commands that has a thing to do with ip addresses
<emilsedgh> i dunno a way of showin all programs that do something with ip address'es...
<Scunizi> how do you start a kdm session from the console?  I'm attempting to have gnome in VT7 and kde in VT6 if possible.
<maverick> emilsedgh: apropos
<maverick> emilsedgh: try typing apropos ip address
<ratsel> salve a tutti
<maverick> for example
<ratsel> italiani?
<emilsedgh> maverick: thanks :)
<ratsel> c'e' nessuno?
<ratsel> potete aiutarmi
<ratsel> ho una domanda da fare
<maverick> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ratsel> buona sera a tutti
<ratsel> potete aiutarmi
<ratsel> ho scaricato GoogleEarth per Linux
<maverick> !it @ ratsel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it @ ratsel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maverick> !it | ratsel
<ubotu> ratsel: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> ratsel: c' un pacchetto in medibuntu, usa quello, non installarlo a mano. e cmq chiedi in #ubuntu-it
<LjL> !medibuntu > ratsel    (ratsel, see the private message from Ubotu)
<trompelemonde> hi all, my update manager tells me there's 1 updated package available but when i try to install it adept tells me the confirmation would corrupt the packages information
<trompelemonde> can someone help me?
<speaker219> Try the "large monkeys" method
<trompelemonde> what's that?
<speaker219> 1) install windows
<trompelemonde> yes, i have it already
<trompelemonde> then what?
<bert_> hmmm i installed restricted-manager but i can't find it in the menu bar
<trompelemonde> is there a way to fix it through the console? i don't know almost any command...
<bert_> normally it should be in System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager, but nothing to see there
<trompelemonde> or konsole
<trompelemonde> there's no 'Administration' under my System menu either
<bert_> i know trompelemonde, but the website in the topic says so: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<trompelemonde> thanks a lot anyway, bert_. By the way, does anyone know where can i find tutorials for kubuntu?
<bert_> ow did you had the same problem as i trompelemonde?
<trompelemonde> which ones?
<bert_> oh the last one ;-) with the ATI problem
<trompelemonde> i'm not sure but i think so, there's only one left :)
<trompelemonde> a solitary package
<trompelemonde> hehehe
<bert_> ah ic :) wow i have to reboot after install ati drivers, bye bye :-)
<trompelemonde> wish i could say the same
<jussi01> hmmm, anyone familiar with kde4?
<emilsedgh> jussi01: what do you want to know?
<jussi01> emilsedgh: When i load into the DE, I dont have any items on the panel, except 2x "this object could not be created. what I want to know is a fix... :9
<emilsedgh> jussi01: well, the panel and most of the objects (Plasmoids) are created in a different branch of KDe repositories, they are not there in the Packages and original kde release
<jussi01> emilsedgh: ok. do I then need a new repo? or more packages installed?
<emilsedgh> jussi01: there is no official package for kubuntu, if you want you can checkout and compile kde repositories from svn, thats a little bit hard for newbie users
<emilsedgh> jussi01: or you can install packages from this place:http://khorshid.ut.ac.ir/~s.taghavi/downloads/kde4-trunk/
<emilsedgh> jussi01: please remembr that these are un-official and not-tested by me
<jussi01> emilsedgh: Thats not a problem. Im not a "newbie"
<jussi01> emilsedgh: :)
* Quixogre is a newbie
<speaker219> You could also install packages from http://iamalargemonkey.museum/
<jussi01> speaker219: are you spammiing?
<Avt3kk> hello
<jussi01> emilsedgh: So which packages do I then need for the plasmoids?
<Avt3kk> I downloaded kubuntu
<stuq> damn, i wish there were a way to get gkrellm running inside of a panel
<Avt3kk> we going out soon though
<Quixogre> Avt3kk: your computer will thank you
<Avt3kk> its kubuntu dvd :D
<stuq> in fluxbox, it runs in a little pop-out panel
<Avt3kk> running from live now
<peter_unt> can anyone help me with setting up a blue tooth headset on ubuntu ?:)
<Avt3kk> welp im getting ready to go out
<trompelemonde> is there a channel for newbies to kubuntu or linux? it seems a certain level of knowledge that i don't have is required here
<jussi01> trompelemonde: not at all
* mode/#kubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@190.140.63.134]  by LjL
* mode/#kubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<trompelemonde> jussi01: thanks for the answer, do you by any chance know any tutorials for kubuntu that i could download?
<jussi01> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> trompelemonde: Have a look on the wiki
<jussi01> !wiki
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<poison--> <trompelemonde, you can also just ask about your doubts here
<bjacob> argh -- i upgraded to gutsy to enjoy g++-4.2
<ScorpKing> hi poison-- :)
<bjacob> there is gcc-4.2
<bjacob> there is g++-4.1
<bjacob> but no g++-4.2 !
<bjacob> packaging bug?
<peter_unt> can I get help about setting up bluetooth on ubuntu here?:)
<poison--> heyyyyyyyyyy ScorpKing
<trompelemonde> well, my updates manager tells me there's one updated package available
<umformer> hallo, problem with koqueror and modem
<trompelemonde> but adept tells me it would corrupt the packages information, if i installed it
<poison--> trompelemond, then open adept and download it
<poison--> hummm
<poison--> weird
<trompelemonde> i got to that part, thanks poison :)
<umformer> umpf....
<trompelemonde> yes, it is weird. another thing is that i have previously installed two games that i then desinstalled but they keep showing on the kmenu
<trompelemonde> i have no idea if this is related
<bjacob> grrr
<trompelemonde> to the update
<Quixogre> i've got a question: i want to dual boot this machine. but i dont want to lose any of my data. is there a way to create a partition at the END of the existing data so i dont lose my OS?
<poison--> trompelemond, its a good idea to purge things trough adept
<trompelemonde> i desinstalled them with adept
<trompelemonde> and still...
<poison--> <Quixogre, when u install kubuntu, i can choose to manual make partition
<LjL> !gparted | Quixogre
<ubotu> Quixogre: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<poison--> <trompelemonde, sudo apt-get install -f
<poison--> try dat
<peter_unt> bluetooth help anyone ?:*(
<Quixogre> poison--so just use gparted to create the new patition for ubuntu?
<dhq> can anyone tell me if the site works http://demonoid.com
<trompelemonde> poison--: it did something but the problem persists...
<fdoving> dhq: not for me. no.
<poison--> <Quixogre, did u installed ubuntu already?
<dhq> fdoving, what message do you get
<Quixogre> another question: im using a gforce 8500 video card. how well does ubuntu support it?
<trompelemonde> where can i find a list of these sudo commands and what they do, by the way?
<Quixogre> poison, i installed it on my laptop...not on my desktop(this pc)
<poison--> ohh
<fdoving> dhq: cannnot connect to host.
<poison--> and u want to install into the desktop?
<dhq> fdoving, thanks
<Quixogre> poison, i want to create a new partition on my 250gb hd for linux/ubuntu
<dhq> fdoving, are you on gusty
<poison--> ok, and does that 250GBHD has any OS?
<Quixogre> poison-- is there a way to do that WITHOUT losing my existing windows data?
<poison--> yes, always
<Quixogre> poison--yes. it has windows xp installed on it
<poison--> ok, then just boot with the Live CD
<poison--> and Install
<Quixogre> poison the ubuntu cd? or the gparted?
<poison--> while in instalation, it will ask youi the way u want to partitions
<poison--> ubuntu
<Quixogre> do i need to defrag or anything before i start?
<poison--> no
<tv_> how do I make sure my video driver is running properly?  I've checked xorg.conf and the driver is listed as ati.
<poison--> nutin
<Quixogre> poison, thanks.
<Quixogre> bbl. going to install ubuntu on this PC
<BluesKaj> tv_, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode/graphics card/configure. Find your card in the list and "apply" , same goes for the monitor, if possible.Click "test". If all is well, logout and back in again.
<tv_> BluesKaj: thanks...
<ashley_> hi
<Quixogre> is there a way to make sure ubuntu supports my video card BEFORE i install?
<ashley_> i only just installed Ubuntu, and had no problems :D
<poison--> good luck <Quixogre
<poison--> <Quixogre, whats your gfx?
<Quixogre> poison-- nvidia gforce 8500
<poison--> yes, it supports it
<Quixogre> correction: 8600 GT
<poison--> <trompelemonde, it sa good idea to register on the kubuntu/ubuntu forums
<poison--> theres always great help there
<poison--> its a*
<mike> hi ashley
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | Quixogre
<mike> well done
<ubotu> Quixogre: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<poison--> ?
<ashley_> =] 
<Quixogre> BluesKaj not installing yet, just wanna make sure its supported BEFORE i install ubuntu. ran into issues with my wireless card on my dell laptop, trying to avoid the same issues here
<trompelemonde> poison--: i am registered, thanks, i just forgot about that powerful resource :) i won't bother you anymore, have a wonderful evening, all those close to GMT time :)
<poison--> :D
<poison--> cheers
<ashley_> thought i might listen in on the conversations on an Ubuntu irc server, see if i learn anything
<Quixogre> ashley this is a good palce to pick up info
<poison--> !hi | ashley_
<ubotu> ashley_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ashley_> are there any channels involving C programming
<ashley_> im currently learning it
<poison--> think so
<ashley_> c99 standard that is
<ashley_> and im glad this OS has GCC
<SlimeyPete> ashley_: join ##c
<SlimeyPete> iirc
<swperman> ubotu: i also have an nVidia video card, but I'm using gutsy (7.10) and the howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia) says under "Ubuntu 7.04": If you are using Kubuntu, please follow the instructions for Ubuntu 6.10... So in my case (7.10), do I follow instructions for 7.04 ?
<BluesKaj> Quixogre, your best bet is to check the nvidia site for your card and make sure thatthere are linux drivers available for your card
<swperman> haha
<Quixogre> BluesKaj thanks. will do that now
<swperman> didnt know it was a bot ... ops
<Quixogre> www.nvidia.com
<poison--> lol
<ashley_> slimeypete, sure is quiet in ##c
<peter_unt> can anyone help me with bluetooth on ubuntu?
<poison--> <ashley_: try c++
<fred__> bonsoir
<poison--> ./j #c++
<ashley_> i wanna learn procedural before the step to OO
<poison--> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ashley_> thought it might be good practice
<adk> Hello, I must send 90k mails and I'm looking at esmtp for that. Is that a good idea?
<Quixogre> cool. nvidia supports my gfx in linux. so gonna go afk, and install ubuntu now
<poison--> :D
<VSpike> Is there any way to resolve the way gnome apps in kde seem to use a totally different scheme for default applications for various file types than KDE?  Very annoying particularly with Firefox & Thunderbird.
<emilsedgh> VSpike: go go systemSettigns->Appreance->GTK+
<ashley_> what are the paremeters for the /nick command so i can register my nick 'ashley_'?
<ashley_> parameters*
<poison--> ./nickserv register
<ashley_> so would i type /nickserv register ashley_
<ashley_> + a password on the end?
<VSpike> Like I just downloaded a MOV file, and Firefox tried to open it with totem, which totally borked on it whereas it works fine in kaffeine, which is what I get when I run the file in konqueror
<VSpike> emilsedgh: nothing relevant in there, is there?
<ashley_> darn ashley_ is already registered -_-
<VSpike> it's bad enough that the setting for default email client in KControl->KDE Components->Default Applications seems to be ignored by most apps
<ashley1> wooo
<ashley1> i think ive successfully registered my nick
<ashley1> yay :D
<dhq> fdoving, do you use kbluetoothd
<VSpike> What with that and the regular kicker crashes, I'm finding lots of small things in kde creating an annoying experience overall at the moment
<Sigurney> With Kubuntu is there a way to make it so there is some sort of animation/video in the background at the login screen!?!?
<ashley1> is there a command to show your afk at all?
<ashley1> you're*
<VSpike> ashley1: normally /away <some message>
<ashley1> ok
<VSpike> ashley1: how to turn it off again depends on client :)
<VSpike> ashley1: in konversation, it's /back
<VSpike> ah, nice to see that the documentation is still wrong for that
<fdoving>  /away with no message usually brings you back.
<VSpike> not in konversation it doesn't
<VSpike> although the docs says it does :)
<VSpike> Arnold's law at work again
<VSpike> Arnold's Laws of Documentation: (1) If it should exist, it doesn't. (2) If it does exist, it's out of date. (3) Only documentation for useless programs transcends the first two laws.
<satan> hello all
<satan> I'm using a Lenovo Thinkpad T60 with an ATI x1300 Mobility Radeon card and I've installed the proprietary ATI driver (fglrx), but i cant set the resolution to 1400x1050, it only goes as high as 1024x768, despits 1400x1050 being the first option in xorg.conf
<satan> any suggestions?
<poison--> does the thinkpad even support that resolution?
<satan> yes it does
<satan> according to the literature anyway...
<poison--> well, than u should try Envy
<poison--> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<satan> envy eh
<satan> i used the instructions on the wiki, word for word...but no luck
<poison--> try envy mate
<VSpike> satan: i know the nvidia driver ignores most of what you put in the xorg.conf file, maybe the fglrx one is the same
<satan> VSpike: ah i see
<satan> ok let me try Envy
<VSpike> satan: but there are specific ways to override it.  Try looking at the readme or other docs for the driver to see what options it supports
<VSpike> satan: basically it tries to autodetect everything, but sometimes it gets it wrong
<ashley1> how come ubuntu names the partitions that have windows xp and the recovery files in them to sda1 and sda2?
<satan> VSpike: ok i've been googling this for hours, i'll look around some more
<jhutchins> Why would the nvidia driver pay any attention to the xorg conf in the first place?
<VSpike> satan: I don't think envy will help, since it only automates the installation of the driver, which it seems like you've already done
<satan> VSpike: right, i just read its page
<jhutchins> It's a kernel module.
<VSpike> ashley1: they are the device names for the drives in linux
<VSpike> jhutchins: I'm talking about the proprietary nvidia X11 driver
<ashley1> oh right, is it similar to how windows names its devices? (like C: and D:)
<VSpike> jhutchins: it has a kernel component sure
<jhutchins> So kernel modules get their configs from the modules/modprobe file(s).
<VSpike> ashley1: similar in that they are assigned by convention to the partitions, yeah.  IDE drives are hda, hdb, hdc etc.  SCSI or SATA drives are sda, sdb, sdc etc.  Partitions are hda1, hda2, sda1, sda2 and so on
<ashley1> ah i see, thanks vspike
<VSpike> ashley1: the complication is when you have primary and extended partitions.. primary partitions are 1 through 4, and extended partitions are 5 upwards
<VSpike> ashley1: you probably don't need to know that, but anyway, just in case :)
<jhutchins> ashley1: sudo fdisk -l will show available partitions.
<ashley1> ive got 4 partitions on my hdd, ntfs for winxp, fat32 for recovery, swap partition (for ubuntu, i dont actually understand why) and an ext3 for unbuntu
<jhutchins> VSpike: actually, you can have more than 4 primary partitions, but that's all DOS/Windows see.
<ashley1> i think theyre all primary
<ashley1> not sure
<poison--> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ashley1> ill have to make good use of this ubotu bot :D
<poison--> :D
<jussi01> ashley1: be nice to it...
<jhutchins> Linux is fine with more than 4 primary partitions.  (So's OS-X.)
<ashley1> lol :D
<ashley1> so does this swap partition take out the unnecessary stuff from my extended memory?
<theblast> Just wonder witch kubuntu package i shall install on a intel pentium m
<BluesKaj> ashley1, how much RAM do you have ?
<ashley1> 1 gb
<BluesKaj> ashley1, then your swap partition will seldom have to be used
<ashley1> ah right, what is the recommended RAM when one should use the swap?
<BluesKaj> ashley1, a 1-2G swap partition  is plenty
<BluesKaj> ashley1, the spill over from  1G of RAM is minimal unless you are gaming or some such data intrensive actitvity
<ashley1> I see
<ashley1> ive learnt a lot from #kubuntu and ##c today
<ashley1> this irc server rocks
<biovore> thats the point of freenode I think..
<BluesKaj> a lot of your so called "used" RAM in Linux is actaully reserved for Cache so it only appears to be in use
<NO_SOUND> my sound quit working. Does anybody know how I could reinstall my sound system?
<cdpuk> Hello, trying to connect to wired network, Network Manager says eth0 connected but it never actually gets an IP, any help much appreciated after hours of frustration :/
<ashley1> im gonna go, c ya whenever im next on people
<fdoving> cdpuk: quit knetworkmanager and try to use 'sudo dhclient eth0' from a konsole.
<BluesKaj> NO_SOUND, did you recently upgrade or update some apps , if so just go back into alsa and kmix and reconfigure your settings
<biovore> I noticed on gusty the 386 kernel's sound dosn't seem to work on some cards..
<cdpuk> fdoving: No responses offered
<cdpuk> Strange thing is, this is the same cable I've tried successfully in my laptop
<biovore> well explains why knetworkmanger didn't work..
<fdoving> cdpuk: check the cables etc.
<cdpuk> I've been through 3 different cables now
<fdoving> cdpuk: it might be crossed, newer network cards are smart and figure that out.
<cdpuk> What might be crossed, fdoving?
<biovore> cdpuk: what does mii-tool -v say
<NO_SOUND> BluesKaj: Kmix shows nothing. except for a blank drop-box. There's nothing for me to change
<fdoving> cdpuk: the cable.
<biovore> eth0 have a link..
<cdpuk> biovore: Operation not supported on eth0
<biovore> as root..
<cdpuk> Yep
<tim__> hi guys i keep getting this message The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<cdpuk> I got "not permitted" then "not supported" as root
<NO_SOUND> BluesKaj: I got another error when trying to adjust the volume that said "no GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<shark> hey
<shark> pple
<shark> i need hlp
<fdoving> !adept fix | tim__
<ubotu> tim__: If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<NO_SOUND> BluesKaj: is there just some way I can reinstall my sound?
<biovore> shark: dmesg | grep eth0 show a link?
<biovore> cdpuk: I mean
<shark> i need audio player for kubuntu
<biovore> amarok
<cdpuk> biovore: Showing eth0 up, yeah
<NO_SOUND> shark: Amarok
<shark> wer is it
<biovore> multimedia
<tim__> I just did it and now result
<biovore> cdpuk: you have a dhcpd server on your network your conneting too?
<NO_SOUND> Is it possible to have Ubuntu just reinstall the sound portion of my system?
<cdpuk> biovore: Yes indeed, 4 other people on this house using it :/
<BluesKaj> NO_SOUND, in the konsole : sudo asoundconf list
<biovore> NO_SOUND: cat /proc/asound/cards
<NO_SOUND> biovore: no such file or directory
<biovore> well explains the no sound thing..
<biovore> you update your kernel recently?
<NO_SOUND> not knowingly, why?
<BluesKaj> NO_SOUND, look for a sound card : lspci | grep audio
<biovore> well you havn't got any sound drivers loaded atm
<BluesKaj> brb
<NO_SOUND> biovore: ok. How do I go about installing the correct drivers?
<NO_SOUND> BluesKag: 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)
<NO_SOUND> drat, he's gone
<biovore> well the card is there.. but the OS isn't loading the drivers for it for some reason..
<jussi01> !tab | NO_SOUND
<ubotu> NO_SOUND: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<biovore> I had a simular problem on gusty
<NO_SOUND> jussi01: thanks. That just saved me a whole lot of time ;)
<shark> not gettin sounf
<shark> sound
<shark> wen m playin song
<shark> hlp me out ppl
<jussi01> NO_SOUND: :)
<biovore> is your sound working?
<poison--> shark: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<shark> how do i do dat
<poison--> at the console
<davubuntu> Hey there. I was wondering if someone can give me a hand with trying to get konqueror to open at start up with two windows and setting their geometry etc.
<davubuntu> I tried creating symbolic links and appending the options and putting them in .kde/Autostart but it doesn't work
<NO_SOUND> hm. Well, biovore... a while back, I tried to make a live CD out of my Ubuntu install as a favor for my friend. It involved manually messing with stuff in the root directories, and I didn't know what I was doing. It's not unlikely at all that I screwed something up because of that.
<shark> m in console
<biovore> NO_SOUND: very possibly..
<NO_SOUND> biovore: so... I just want to reinstall the whole thing.
<poison--> shark: type this in the console: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<NO_SOUND> biovore:  know how to do thjat?
<davubuntu> I'm just not sure what is stopping them from launching... other links I have put in there work
<shark> Couldn't find package libxine1-ffmpeg
<shark> tihs is wat i got
<poison--> update your kubuntu first
<NO_SOUND> biovore: so, any thoughts?
<shark> Building dependency tree... Done
<biovore> NO_SOUND: nope.. probably changed something with the kernel so its not starting alsa
<biovore> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<shark> reply
<Philistine__> hey how do i get that list of all the channels?
<Philistine__> sorry for offtopic
<poison--> <Philistine__: /list
<Philistine__> thank you
<poison--> np
<davubuntu> Can someone tell me why ln -s '/usr/bin/konqueror --geometry 1300x1024+380+0 http://www.google.com/reader' in my .kde/Autostart dir won't launch konqueror at startup?
<davubuntu> Okay... can anyone suggest a better place for me to try finding out? I wouldn't have a clue what to look for on google and I've read the man pages.
<tim__> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list.           how do i save oit?????????
<BluesKaj> tim__, you need permission ..alt+F2 then type your password , then,  kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<BluesKaj> password is always required for editing most files
<NO_SOUND> Thank you very much biovore. It works now.
<cdpuk> biovore: Fixed my network issue, for future reference, it's something to do with the nVidia MCP51 controller - a full power off and unplug for 5 minutes fixes it...
<ashley1> hi
<SlimeyPete> hi
<ashley1> there are these icons on my desktop and i cant remove them >=[
<ashley1> one is an icon of my RECOVERY partition, the other is sda1 (windows xp partition)
<poison--> use the console as sudo
<poison--> i guess
<Russell> hi guys
<ashley1> what is sudo used for?
<poison--> to run things as root
<Russell> how do i change my disply resolution on 7.04? i mean graphically?
<ashley1> which parameter is used to remove icons off the desktop?
<ashley1> =/
<poison--> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<shark> guys plz help me to play mp3
<ashley1> ah i forgot about that bot
<ashley1> :D
<poison--> shark, already told u how to
<shark> stuk in middle
<shark> E: Couldn't find package libxine1-ffmpeg
<poison--> sudo apt-get update
<poison--> reboot machine
<ashley1> oh poison i wanted to ask something else too
<ashley1> you know that Desktop Effects thing
<poison--> check if adept offer any updates and if so, update
<ashley1> that makes windows go all wobbly
<ashley1> and cool
<poison--> Beryl
<ashley1> ?
<ashley1> well do you know of anything similar to it
<poison--> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Russell> poison--: how do i change my display resolution?
<ashley1> i like these desktop effects
<poison--> russel, system settings
<mark105> irc://irc.p2p-network.net/pornbits
<Russell> poison--:  it's not there on system settings... the "display" option is gone after i updated from fiesty to edgy... now that i upgraded to gutsy, it's still not there
<poison--> "updated"?
<Russell> poison--: upgraded
<poison--> mkay
<poison--> edit the xorg.conf
<ashley1> poison
<ashley1> i recently updated ubuntu
<ashley1> and when i restarted
<ashley1> i noticed there were two extra options on dual boot
<Russell> poison--: yeah that's how i did it, but i want get back the GUI app... did they remove it from system settings?
<poison--> no
<poison--> u must have some broken package there
<poison--> <ashley1, recovery mode
<ashley1> oh, is it incase the updates screwed up?
<Russell> poison--: anyway to "update" this system settings thingy?
<poison--> or u :D
<ashley1> i see
<ashley1> :D
<shark> how do i install flash player
<shark> in kubuntu
<ForeverZero> Hellow?
<ForeverZero> Am
<ashley1> poison--: are there two different environments in Ubuntu, one being GNOME and the other KDesktop?
<Russell> shark, u better install easyubuntu... it can install the restricted drivers for u
<tim__> Whats Hu. ?
<Russell> shark: sudo apt-get easyubuntu
<jussi01> !u | Russell
<ubotu> Russell: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<ForeverZero> I_screwed_my_display_I_need_a_nvidia_module_or_something_or_X_won't_start
<jussi01> Russell: easyubuntu is dead
<Russell> oops
<Syufs> How do I install VLC media player for kubuntu? When I installed regular ubuntu (gnome) it was found in the Add/Remove Programs utility but now there isn't much available compared to ubuntu and no VLC.
<tim__> U can't kille that has NO life !!
<ashley1> LOL
<ForeverZero> erhm
<jussi01> Syufs: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Russell> sudo apt-get install easyubuntu
<ForeverZero> Help_me_please!
<jussi01> !flash | shark
<ubotu> shark: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ashley1> poison are you there?
<jussi01> ForeverZero: whats your question?
<tim__> How do u UNinstall Waraft 3 ?????
<poison--> ashley1, sorry, im gone for the weekend now
<ashley1> ah ok
<Syufs> jussi01: thx
<poison--> take care guys
<jussi01> Syufs: :)
<poison--> *gone*
<ashley1> c ya man
<ForeverZero> ..
<ForeverZero> Can_YOu_see_my_messages?
<ashley1> can anyone else answer my question?
<jussi01> ForeverZero: I missed it...c an you tell me again?
<jussi01> ashley1: what was your issue?
<ashley1> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, is it KDesktop?
<Syufs> So in kde the Adept Manager is the same thing as the Synaptic Package Manage in Gnome?
<jussi01> ashley1: ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu =kde
<jussi01> Syufs: yes
<ashley1> oh right
<ashley1> i think im on GNOME
<ashley1> Because there isnt an option for KDE at the login screen options
<jussi01> ashley1: #ubuntu then
<ForeverZero> *waits_patiently_for_an_answer.
<Syufs> dang, i wish i would've realized kde was so much cooler than gnome before this
<jussi01> :)
<ashley1> actually
<jussi01> ForeverZero: what was your question?
<ashley1> im not sure if i have gnome or kde
<ashley1> ;/
<ForeverZero> Fin
<jussi01> ashley1: do a lot of you apps stat with k?
<jussi01> or g?
<ForeverZero> I_screwed_my_X_server_It_won't_load
<ForeverZero> I'm_using_a_command_line_IRC_client_I_wrote_a_few_days_ago
<ashley1> hardly any start with k or g
<ForeverZero> Someone_help_me_get_X_going
<jussi01> ForeverZero: run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ForeverZero> ItOK,_hold_on
<jussi01> ashley1: do you have a panel only on the bottom? or both on the bottom and top?
<ashley1> both
<jussi01> ashley1: you are on gnome, #ubuntu for you
<ashley1> ah ok
<ashley1> c ya guys
<jussi01> see you
<jussi01> heh
<giordano> Mmm
<giordano> Come funziona qui?
<jussi01> !it | giordano
<ubotu> giordano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<giordano> Ok, sorry
<jussi01> :)
<Syufs> so if i want to install beryl or the 3D or whatever it'll be what, sudo apt-get install beryl ?
<giordano> So, it's the first time I use this SW
<abaqueiro> congratulations
<jussi01> !beryl | Syufs:
<ubotu> Syufs:: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<abaqueiro> hello everyone here
<giordano> Is it a IRC for KUbuntu's wiki and help?
<abaqueiro> yes beryl is great in effects, but there are still some problems like watching video in some cases
<abaqueiro> yes
<jussi01> giordano: yes, we are here for support. how can we help?
<jussi01> !wiki | giordano:
<ubotu> giordano:: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<giordano> Nothing, thank you all. I just never use Konversation and I tried. Wonderful, it's a real.time wiki!!! By the way, I had the same problems with Beryl:
<ForeverZero> Yay!
<ForeverZero> It_works!
<abaqueiro> I have a laptop Compaq V2000, I use the propietary drivers for the ATI and the Wireless, but the problem is since I instaled the drivers I can not anymore turn off the computer the normal way
<jussi01> ForeverZero: great :)
<giordano> great in effect, but it gave me problems with video
<ForeverZero> I'm_gonna_log_off_and_log_back_in_now,_to_see_it_again,_BRB
<jussi01> brb
<flx> I installed Kubuntu, and when i try to boot it i end up with a black screen. i think its related to my video card (an ati x850) anyone know how i can get drivers installed?
<Syufs> Ok, when I open the Adept Manager, it loads for about 30 seconds without poping up any windows and then closes and stops loading. What could the problem be?
<giordano> Boys, have a good night! See U.
<ubuntu_> wow
<abaqueiro> flx: is the black screen only a black screen or does it have a login prompt?
<flx> abaqueiro no its just black.. no nothing
<abaqueiro> flx: interesting, nothing, does it boot?
<flx> abaqueiro yes it goes fine until it starts to load up the login screen
<flx> i had this problem before and i fixed it by installing the drivers through the command prompt without X but i cant remember how i did it was a long time ago
<abaqueiro> flx: do you know how to boot in text mode?
<flx> abaqueiro nope..
<abaqueiro> do you know what is GRUB?
<flx> yes but i dont use grub
<flx> see i installed kubuntu through "Wubi"
<abaqueiro> no? what do you use?
<flx> so it uses windows own boot manager..
<abaqueiro> Wubi?
<jussi01> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<flx> yes it lets you install ubuntu through windows
<abaqueiro> mmmmm
<flx> http://wubi-installer.org/
<tim__> Can debain run UBUNTU files????????????
<flx> tim__ if you mean .deb yes
<abaqueiro> flx: why do you choose that way? are you new to linux?
<flx> abaqueiro i want to try linux again but i dont have any CDR's to burn a distro..
<tim__> SO deb and UBubntu use the EXACTLy the same REpristories or could possible use??
<flx> tim__ no it could break your system im pretty sure
<sea4ever> I'm back!
<sea4ever> It worked, thanks to whomever told me that X server thing
<ghozala_> hay how can i change my input language (alt+shift in windows)
<abaqueiro> well, I made it tens of times
<abaqueiro> the most risky part is the partition
<abaqueiro> but it seems pretty simple using partition magic to resize the windows partition and make room for linux partitions
<hdevalence> tim__: as far as I know, Ubuntu has its own set of repositories, but it can access the Debian repos to get more packages.
<Syufs> i'm not seeing where to go for customizing the login screen and changing the screen resolution. Where are those option menus located?
<ghozala_> hay how can i change my input language (alt+shift in windows)
<tim__> Can debain acces Ubuntu or at least a year old ubuntu rep.???
<abaqueiro> flx: but if you are afraid you can try the virtualization way
<Syufs> or like the desktop background options
<Syufs> where are they
<abaqueiro> with qemu or vmplayer
<hdevalence> tim__: I have no idea.
<flx> abaqueiro i know how to do it but i dont have a linux cd to install
<hdevalence> Syufs: are you using the app that launches from the K menu as "System Settings"
<tim__> I am sure it can use old Ubuntu rep... the one that are 6 - 12 months old i think so..........
<abaqueiro> flx: you can burn one
<flx> abaqueiro well yes if i had an empty CD i would
<abaqueiro> jajaja, you do not have
<ghozala_> hay how can i change my input language (alt+shift in windows)
<hdevalence> tim__: why do you want to access ubuntu repos from a debian install?
<Syufs> hdevalence: Nope. I just installed kubuntu for the first time... not sure where everything is, but i can't find what im looking for in the System > or Utilities > menus
<abaqueiro> what do you have and what do you want to do?
<Syufs> but now that you say system settings, i got it haha
<abaqueiro> syufs: what are you searching for?
<abaqueiro> flx:
<Syufs> abaqueiro: login screen settings
<abaqueiro> syufs: what window manager do you use?
<Syufs> kde?
<hdevalence> oh, speaking of which, why does the "system settings" not have the same interface as kcontrol?
<WaaZaa> is possible to save data from net while running from cd?
<tim__> i am just curious
<tim__> i dont  even have debain isntalle4d
<abaqueiro> syufs: well if you see a K instead of Start (Inicio) you use KDE do you?
<Ahmuck> so, it appears that installing firefox installs a bunch of gnome, python, and ubuntu installers.  i assume this means that ubuntu has tied firefox into the gutsy install.  who came up with that stupid idea?
<abaqueiro> WaaZaa: yes it is
<Syufs> abaqueiro: Yes, im using KDE for sure
<Ahmuck> when is kubuntu going to come up with it's own untied distro?
<hdevalence> WaaZaa: yes, but you have to save it onto like a usb drive or something
<abaqueiro> syufs: ok, I thing that settings is in the Control Center
<WaaZaa> thx abaqueiro
<Syufs> abaqueiro: I went to the K at the bottom left and then to system settings... is that the same thing as Control Center?
<abaqueiro> WaaZaa: not necesarily you can setup networking and connect to any other machine in your network, linux throug sftp or windows throu samba (windows shares)
<abaqueiro> syufs: no
<abaqueiro> syufs: well I have it in spanish, I am not sure
<Syufs> k thx
<tom_> where would I go to ask a question about Gimp?
<flx> Ahmuck it downloads some things because firefox depends on thoose
<flx> Ahmuck it has nothing to do with Kubuntu ;)
<abaqueiro> syufs: well is simpler
<Ahmuck> flx, yes, why does firefox depend upon synaptic, or gnome for that matter
<abaqueiro> syufs: Alt+f2 or from the command line run systemsettings
<Ahmuck> firefox is a mozilla program, not a ubuntu program
<abaqueiro>  Alt+f2 or from the command line run systemsettings
<Syufs> abaqueiro: I can find everything except the login screen settings heh
<Ahmuck> like i said, whoever tied those togather was just an idiot that day
<flx> Ahmuck youre doing something wrong i do not need synaptic or anything like that to install Firefox
<Ahmuck> flx - kubuntu gutsy beta - sudo aptitude install firefox - downloads synaptic
<Ahmuck> first program i put on
<flx> Ahmuck well thats beta
<abaqueiro> flx: I dont know I dont tried Wubi
<abaqueiro> flx: you should try vmplayer or qemu for virtualization
<abaqueiro> flx: there are image files with the system preinstalled
<flx> abaqueiro ok thanks
<abaqueiro> flx: you download the images and run the entire system in a virtual machine, no way you screw up the system
<WaaZaa> can i install kubuntu in a usb stick?
<abaqueiro> syufs: is the seventh icon, some kind of bubles
<otzku> How can i play swf files?
<abaqueiro> waazaa: yes, you can if suported the boot from your bios, GRUB can handle that
<abaqueiro> otzku: using firefox with the flashplayer installed or with the standalone player
<otzku> abaqueiro: Where do i get the plugin for firefox?
<navets> is there a a program that can make a movie file playable on PSP
<abaqueiro> otzku: well, you enter youtube site, try to wath a video, and it will say you need flash player and point you to the correct macromedia link
<abaqueiro> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&Lang=Spanish
<tom_> what is the name of the Gimp channel, please?
<Syufs> abaqueiro: I got in now. Thanks
<otzku> Argh. Im running x86_64
<dna_> Hello! How do I create a ad-hoc wlan connection in gutsy?
<Jumjoola> tom: http://wiki.gimp.org/gimp/Ir
<Jumjoola> http://wiki.gimp.org/gimp/Irc   <<<
<tom_> thx!
<dna_> can this be done in knetworkmanager?
<abaqueiro> otzku: uta, well that is a problem
<otzku> abaqueiro: Solvable one?
<abaqueiro> otzku: i dont know
<otzku> abaqueiro: Thank you anyway.
<abaqueiro> otzku: http://www.darronschall.com/weblog/archives/000258.cfm
<Ahmuck> tom_ gimp
<otzku> abaqueiro: Thats for suse?
<Kachna> guys how was that command showing running kernel version please? :-)
<abaqueiro> otzku: not sure
<Jumjoola> uname -a
<abaqueiro> otzku: i never use 64 bits
<Kachna> thanks
<abaqueiro> otzku: I read in internet you can use 32bits linux on 64bits machines
<Kachna> otzku: what's up? i run 32bit system on 64b machine :P coz opera isn't natively for 64 :P
<Jumjoola> abaq: like running on one leg ^^
<amgat> I'm really looking forward to get my hands on the UHS when its released!
<otzku> Yes you can but i want pure 64bits for asm programming.
<otzku> And now i wanna watch some flash movies? :D
<abaqueiro> otzku: try google for factibility
<otzku> abaqueiro: Nope I found the solution.
<otzku> abaqueiro: 32bit emulation libraries. Then firefox 32bit.
<abaqueiro> otzku: well i learned something new
<abaqueiro> otzku: thanks
<otzku> abaqueiro: You can find it in the ubuntu documentation web page.
<j0an> hello
<j0an> does any one knows how to install .theme files
<otzku> system>preferences>theme
<otzku> then click install theme
<Myrth[home] > hi, after upgrade to gutsy most of KDE icons became generic doc icon.. how do i fix it?
<stdin> Myrth[home] : ask in #ubuntu+1
<j0an> mm
<j0an> im on kubuntu
<j0an> its a icon theme
<otzku> oh
<tabman> I already have a dual boot xp+ubuntu installation....I have a kubuntu CD and I want to replace my ubuntu installation with kubuntu.....Ubuntu is installed on a separate drive....I would like to just format that specific drive and clean install kubuntu on it without effecting any part of grub or windows.....what would be the procedure ?
<stdin> tabman: you should just be able to install over Ubuntu by selecting Manual Partitioning from the installer. you could just install the "kubuntu-desktop" package to install Kubuntu (and if you want to remove all gnome apps) follow http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<tabman> stdin: after inserting the kubuntu CD you mean the installer that'll appear in kubuntu installation would have an option to just format the specific drive & install over it ?
<newone1234> which is the command to show/hide the kwrite menu?
#kubuntu 2007-09-30
<adz21c> tabman: yea just select the ubuntu partitions, but that will affect ur grub install. If all you want is kde then install kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> tabman: it's not an explicit option, you have to choose Manual Partitioning and choose which partitions will be for  /, swap (and any other you have). then choose to format them
<tabman> adz21c: kubuntu doesn't uses grub....I still want dual boot after the installation ? no I've slow internet here it'll take very long for the kubuntu-desktop package to download
<adz21c> kubuntu does use grub
<Kachna> kubuntu uses grub as defalt loader
<blubb> whats the name of the app that lets me change the sound levels with special keys on my laptop? How can I configure that?
<stdin> tabman: kubuntu uses grub, just like ubuntu. it will detect your windows install and set grub up to use it
<tabman> ok cool this should be easy to do then
<Dr_willis> or at least its supposed to detect it. :) and i find it can detect other linux installs as well and set grub up for them.
<tabman> ok cool
<Kachna> blubb: i use keytouch for that :-)
<Kachna> well not on ntb but it should work too
<stdin> newone1234: what menu?
<newone1234> the principal one
<newone1234> I make it disappear and then i could not find any command to make it appear!
<blubb> Kachna: whats the one shipped with kubunte? it has osd btw
<Syufs> Ok, I just installed beryl, but I only see the beryl settings manager option and not the actual beryl launcher. How do I actually launch beryl?
<stdin> newone1234: you mean the menu bar, with the file menu etc. ?
<Kachna> blubb: mm isn't it this one? it is in kubuntu repos,but dunno if it's in install by default
<acomaco> Syufs: try beryl-manager
<newone1234> yes
<stdin> newone1234: try Ctrl-M
<acomaco> Syufs: if you don't got it sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<newone1234> i tried that and nothing happened
<blubb> Kachna: it is another one and already "working"
<Kachna> well there are more of them :-)
<blubb> Kachna: which one is installed usually with kubuntu????
<Syufs> acomaco: I have beryl installed and the beryl settings manager which i can view, but I just dont know how to launch beryl itself to enable the 3D cube and what not
<Kachna> no idea,thought there isn't any O.o I just apt-get installed keytouch and it works like a charm :-)
<acomaco> Syufs: Install the Beryl-manager and Beryl settings manager..
<blubb> damn why does nobody here no anything? Its always the same
<adz21c> Syufs: from what I remember you launch the beryl-manager then right click on the system tray icon and it has some options for enabling it
<acomaco> Syufs: Atleast it was the way i got it to work
<Syufs> acomaco: They are already installed...
<stdin> !attitude | blubb
<ubotu> blubb: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<blubb> Kachna: at least I need to know how to disable that one!
<Syufs> acomaco: i just need to actually launch beryl... i can view the beryl settings manager
<acomaco> run the command beryl?
<stdin> Syufs: beryl-manager should be in the kmenu (either under Settings or System)
<Syufs> stdin: the beryl manager IS there... but that's not beryl itself... i need to launch beryl so the settings i put in the beryl manager will take effect... they beryl settings manager is meaningless unless i can launch beryl
<Syufs> oadsfaoisdfoadfj
<blubb> whats the name of the app that lets me change the sound levels with special keys on my laptop? It displays an osd too, How can I configure that?
<stdin> Syufs: you launch it FROM beryl-manager
<adz21c> Syufs: beryl-manager launches beryl
<blubb> I'm looking for the app thats already installed with kubuntu on default
<stdin> Syufs: right click the beryl icon in the system tray to launch it
<adz21c> blubb: lineakd?
<bert_> oh a beryl problem :)
<bert_> good
<stdin> blubb: should be kmix afaik
<bert_> i have some problems to :p
<bert_> i can set up the configuration
<acomaco> lal
<bert_> but bery litself not
<acomaco> bert_: wut? ^^
<bert_> well ... i have the red diamond in the corner
<bert_> but i can't get beryl working
<Syufs> stdin: There is not beryl icon... i installed beryl and it said it installed successfully, but the only thing that is there now is the beryl settings manager (WHICH I CAN VIEW AND OPEN AND IT WORKS) and the Emerald Beryl Theme Manger (which also works) just not beryl itself
<otzku> How do i make a shortcut for a wine program?
<Syufs> stdin: All I want to do is launch beryl....
<acomaco> Syufs: Open a terminal, Write Beryl-manager
<SlimeyPete> if you right-click on the red diamond you can launch beryl manually
<Syufs> acomaco: I don't want to open beryl-manger for the love of god... i want to open beryl
<acomaco> Syufs: For the love of god just do it
<bert_> can't do that slimeypete :-)
<acomaco> Syufs: or atleast open Beryl in terminal
<Syufs> acomaco: I've had the beryl-settings manager open this whole time...
<Syufs> acomaco: but that does me no good if beryl isn't launched
<Syufs> lol
<acomaco> Just try it?
<stdin> otzku: like you make any other link, but put the command like:  wine "c:\Program Files\Application\App.exe"
<zerothis> can I upgrade to feisty from the command-line? <http://pastebin.ca/720061>
<acomaco> Syufs: Beryl-settings-manager is not the same as beryl-manager
<acomaco> Syufs: you can try to run beryl or beryl-manager in terminal :)
<blubb> adz21c: lineakd... hmm seems not to be installed
<adz21c> blubb: ok well thats the only one i know of
<stdin> zerothis: you can, but it's better if you use adept http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#head-6146e7b1dd7a50f5029fd0704e38cad9420c000a
<Syufs> acomaco: When I just run beryl, everything goes blank. The 3D cube works and I can rotate it, but everything else just goes to a blank tan color
<blubb> stdin: how can kmix do that? i mean with osd?
<Dr_willis> thats means beryl is running. :)
<acomaco> What happends when you run Beryl-manager?
<Dr_willis> heh.. i rember why i avoide beryl and stuff..
<acomaco> not beryl settings manageR?
<Syufs> yup now that i know to just type beryl which took me asking like 20 times to get answered haha
<zerothis> adept gave me those error messages <http://pastebin.ca/720061>
<blubb> stdin: it seems to be kmix, is that patched or what?
<blubb> stdin: who controls that? Because kmix is started automatically... :(
<stdin> blubb: don't think so, but I wouldn't know. best place to ask that is #kubuntu-devel or #kde
<Syufs> I figured there would be an actual beryl icon launcher somewhere like in gnome instead of having to actually launch it from terminal...
<stdin> zerothis: yes, you have to remove or comment those repositories out
<acomaco> btw do Kubuntu 7.10 include KDE4?
<zerothis> oh
<stdin> acomaco: not by default
<Syufs> acomoaco: Not yet but it will
<acomaco> okey
<Dr_willis> Syufs,  beryl i though is a window manager thing. like kwin, or metacity - i thought. :)
<stdin> 7.10 will not use KDE4 as it's default desktop at all
<zerothis> I used a kubuntu CD, do I need to install another desktop to upgrade?
<stdin> zerothis: no, just remove the repositories that are giving errors
<wsjunior> i've just installed virtualbox ose and loaded my windows xp image, but there is no usb section to enable. do i need to create it somehow
<wsjunior> ?
<stdin> wsjunior: the ose does not have USB support
<wsjunior> stdin: are u sure?
<stdin> wsjunior: yes, only the proprietary version does
<wsjunior> stdin: is there any ubuntu package for the proprietary version?
<stdin> wsjunior: no ubuntu packages (because it's proprietary), but you can get it from http://www.virtualbox.org/
<quixogre> woot! got kubuntu installed on my desktop now :)
<ElecNinja> Congrats
* Dr_willis gives quixogre  +100 Leet Haxor EXP.
<Dr_willis> :)
<wsjunior> stdin: theres only a feisty version there, is it safe to use it on gutsy beta?
<Dr_willis> wsjunior,  try it and see. :)
<Dr_willis> it might not want to install.
<ElecNinja> On Kubuntu, Adept Installer seems to take longer when you start amassing a bunch of installs. Is it just me?
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to reinstall packages while specifying a different source
<quixogre> okay. time to go cook for the wife
<Doctor_Nick> ElecNinja: Adept just sucks
<stdin> wsjunior: it may work, maybe
<stdin> !away > quixogre_away
<zerothis> I also have update-manager 0.45.4 not 0.45.2. Also, should I backup anything specific before updating?
<stdin> Doctor_Nick: maybe with the -t option to apt-get
<stdin> zerothis: you should always backup anything important before upgrading. you should always backup anything important even when not upgrading
<Dr_willis> backup your backups also! :0
<wsjunior> stdin: up and running. thanks ;)
<Dr_willis> 'reduuant stack of backup machines' :)
<Doctor_Nick> stdin: what does -t do?
<zerothis> 2 days 22 hours and 35 minutes to update? fun, fun, fun.
<stdin> Doctor_Nick: "-t, --target-release, --default-release: This option controls the default input to the policy engine, it creates a default pin at priority 990 using the specified release string."
<stdin> Doctor_Nick: see apt-get's man page (I've never used the option)
<NightBird> where is the info for the sessions section on the login screen stored?
<stdin> NightBird: in /usr/share/xsessions
<NightBird> ah
<Syufs> Ok, I need to install my nvidia drivers without the X server running, how can I get to the command line interface without x server running? Isn't there a alt+ something i can hit at desktop?
<quixogre> Syufs: CTRL+ALT+F1
<Syufs> thanks
<stdin> Syufs: why not use the packages?
<stdin> why, oh why?
<Syufs> stdin: As in the Adept Manager stuff eh?
<Syufs> stdin: I've been using linux for 3 days heh
<stdin> then you really do not want a manual install
<stdin> !nvidia | Syufs
<ubotu> Syufs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Syufs> stdin: I'm pretty sure I can figure out the manual install heh. It can't be more complex than doing sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-etc.etc....... right?
<Syufs> or am i getting in over my head?
<stdin> Syufs: actually, it is more complex. you'll need to compile it
<Syufs> doh
<stdin> and you'll need to reinstall for every kernel update
<stdin> with no GUI
<stdin> (as that will seamlessly fail)
<stdin> use the packages, save yourself several headaches
<Syufs> bleh, alright well i already manually installed the nvidia-settings menu which i probably shouldn't have done before the driver install but i think it won't matter heh. When i look up nvidia in the package manager a bunch of crap comes up, which stuff do i need to install?
<Syufs> i appreciate the help btw
<stdin> Syufs: follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-7f44311f6f4d40e7f6738d961752ae7c0772bfa8
<ElecNinja> What is the best package manager gui anyways? Adept is pretty slow for me.
<Syufs> stdin: Alright, looking at it now. Thanks
<stdin> ElecNinja: there is no "best", some like adept, some like synaptic, others like apt
<ElecNinja> I mean, based on your experiences. I know there isn't a "best" but there is a preferred for people.
<stdin> ElecNinja: what ever you like. I tend to just use aptitude
<Yut> Vot Charles-Alexandre Deschamps (Pour qu'il peut aller en tournoi de skate-board) Vote pour Charche-Alexandre : http://islandproductions.org/blog/?page_id=355Q
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable154.177-130-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by stdin
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<chook> how i can find ubuntu italia
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<chook> :)
<Doctor_Nick> !thatafricanclickinglanguage
<Doctor_Nick> dang
<quixogre> okay i need some video assistance...trying to set up a second monitor, and need help getting both kde and my video card to recognize it.
<quixogre> second issue: when i launch beryl, it goes to a white screen. no text, no clicking allowed. any suggestions?
<quixogre> anyone alive?
<aguitel_> how i know the transfer rate of my ethernet card ?
<quixogre> aguitel_: what kind of card is it?
<Syufs> what is the command to stop x server and then start x server?
<stdin> aguitel_: I use knetload to monitor it
<stdin> Syufs: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<aguitel_> stdin ,i am in gnome
<Syufs> stdin: What about just stopping x server?
<stdin> aguitel_: well, you can still use it :)
<stdin> Syufs: replace restart with stop
<Syufs> stdin: Thanks
<aguitel_> stdin ,i necesary to install this aplication?
<stdin> aguitel_: I'm sure there are gnome applets to do it too, ask in #ubuntu
<quixogre> okay i need some video assistance...trying to set up a second monitor, and need help getting both kde and my video card to recognize it.
<Syufs> Ok, from desktop i did cntrl+alt+f1 to get to command line... then I stopped x server but for some reason now there is just a flashing cursor and i can type stuff in but nothing works, I can't use dir, or change directories or antying, it's just a flashing cursor ugh
<quixogre> Syufs: CTRL+C
<Syufs> quixogre: It doesn't nothing :(
<Syufs> does nothing*
<stdin> Syufs: why do you need to?
<quixogre> Syufs: CTRL+ALT+F7
<Syufs> stdin: Was going to manually install nvidia driver (might as well learn the hard way if i want to learn linux good eh?) and besides none of the packages worked :( Always gave me a commit error :(
<Syufs> Yea, it's weird. Every time I stop the x server I get a black screen with a blinking cursor and i can type but nothing does anything... absolutely nothing works :(
<Doctor_Nick> dang
<Syufs> whoops well actually if i do cntrl+alt+f1 AGAIN im fine haha... sheesh
<markus> hi
<markus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<niyado> me gustaria saber como desactivar momentareamente compiz fusion en kubuntu para poder jugar un juego
<quixogre> !es | niyado
<ubotu> niyado: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<markus> !chan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<markus> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<hassan2a> who has konversation ?
<quixogre> i do
<NickPresta> hassan2a, if you need to ask a question about konversation, just ask. People who can help you, will help you
<hassan2a> how can i add a server on konversation ?
<stdin> in the server menu
<stdin> Connection > Server List
<_2> !offtopic > _2    just anticipating.
<stdin> maybe I could get Seveas to make ubotu auto "!offtopic > _2" every few mins... :p
<_2> best use the *!UN-root@*   and not the nick....
<_2> :)
<Syufs> Welp, got the nvidia drivers installed and got beryl fixed and now I just installed flash and video works but not sound haha... I always got a problem hah
<Syufs> any ideas?
<Syufs> sound works on things besides flash of course
<NickPresta> Syufs, which version of Flash and does it depend on the site or browser?
<stdin> set " FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" " in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc maybe
<Syufs> hmm... well i was using firefox ill see if anything is different in Konqueror real quick
<_2> aoss ??   not alsa ?
<stdin> aoss makes it use alsa, it can't use it natively it seems
<NickPresta> stdin, I have it set to "none" and it works fine for me. I don't know if that makes a difference
<_2> hmmm i didn't know.
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<Syufs> same thing in konqueror, trying the firefox_dsp="aoss" now
<stdin> NickPresta: none will use /dev/dsp, which won't work if anything else want to make a noise
<NickPresta> ABOMINIUS, you appear to message those two lines everytime you go away/come back. It's rather annoying
* stdin agrees with NickPresta
<nicole> what does it mean to "blacklist" a module ?
<stdin> Syufs: Case Matters
<NickPresta> especially since you should be using empty() and/or isset() instead of checking for equality with "".
<NickPresta> lol
<stdin> nicole: stops it from auto loading
<_2> adominius  that looks like a script error.
<nicole> stdin: how is it done ?
<Syufs> stdin: It's set to FIREFOX_DSP="none" but i can't change it to aoss becuase of permissions. How do i chmod this dang thing? It's grayed out when i go into properties... terminal stuff eh?
<nicole> stdin: is a kernel recompile necessary ?
<stdin> nicole: modprobe reads that list and won't load any modules in there by default
<_2> nicole in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist* files/s
<nicole> stdin: youre awesome thank you very much, i was going crazy
<stdin> Syufs: kdesu kate /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Syufs> kdesu kate in terminal?
<NickPresta> Syufs, ues
<NickPresta> yes**
<Syufs> k thanks
<stdin> or from Alt-F2
<stdin> or KMenu > Run Command
<NickPresta> heh
<_2> or alt+space ?
<stdin> and before you ask...
<stdin> !baddevice
<Syufs> stdin: Thanks for all the help dude
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<_matt_> what package is needed to install rpm's?
<stdin> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<_2> _matt a different brand of linux  :)
<hydrogen> well
<stdin> RPM's make babies cry < Fact
<hydrogen> you can install rpm's
<hydrogen> or convert them to deb's
<_matt_> hummm...i thought i'd installed rpm's before on kubunut
<Dr_willis> stdin,  ive been known to do that as wel.. :)
<hydrogen> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> same factoid!
<stdin> !-alien
<ubotu> alien is <alias> rpm - added by Seveas on 2006-06-19 08:30:56
<_2> you can install rpm then install .rpm's    :)
<Dr_willis> 2 for 1 special
<stdin> _2: nope :p the rpm deb doesn't let you :)
<_2> but why, would be the question.
<_matt_> well...does someone know where i can get libcss2 in .deb?  :)
<stdin> _matt_: libdvdcss2 ?
<stdin> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<_2> stdin i didn't say the rpm deb.  i said you can install rpm    build it.  it will work.
<_2> but again the question is "why"
<stdin> because you like a broken system?
<_2> oh yeah.  i for got.
<_2> fore got
<_2> forgeted
<stdin> "forgot"
<_2> disremembered
<stdin> "unremembered" :p
<_2> can't unremember.
<stdin> or "my brain lost the reference to the identifier that stores that value"
<_2> unattached inode.
<_2> !offtopic > _2    just reminding.
<acomaco> not to sound noob or so..but how do i install from a .deb File? ^^
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<sjck> hey, where can i set the volume of my microphone? :)
<stdin> kmix, the little speaker icon in the system tray
<soulrider> hello! im gonna reinstall my distro and i wanna move my virtual machines. What files do i have to backuo? I use virtualbox, do i have to backup the entire .virtualbox directory ?
<Dr_willis> the system wide virtual machines might not be in .virtualbox
<stdin> soulrider: best place to ask is #vbox
<Dr_willis> i would say check the virtualbox docs reall good.. also
<sjck> stdin thanks
<acomaco> stdin isnt thhere anyway to instal it with a commamnd from terminal?
<stdin> acomaco: sure "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb"
<acomaco> thx
<intelikey> i can't say that i know why.  but it still tic's me off that they use 'dd' as a logging daemon
<cowek> hello everybody, i'm trying kubuntu
<cowek> it's really nice :)
<intelikey> guilty   isn't it.
<cowek> i've just found what I think is a bug
<cowek> what should I do to report it ?
<intelikey> !bug
<stdin> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<cowek> ah :D
<intelikey> !race ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about race ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* mode/#kubuntu [+o stdin]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o stdin]  by ChanServ
<cowek> ok, it has already been reported
<cowek> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/86598
<cowek> really annoying :)
<intelikey> i'm not thinking that lester is even home....  @ stdin
<ABOMINIUS> NickPresta: sorry 4 annoying u
<stdin> intelikey: when someone uses an away nick change a kick is a warning, as you can't warn them if they aren't there ;)
* stdin notes ABOMINIUS can't spell "official" 
<hassan2a> who is playing at enemy territory ?
<intelikey> lppked tp me like he spelled it cprectly
<Willabee> Hey
<hassan2a> who knows enemy territory ?
<intelikey> i live there.      oh you mean the  game...  !i
<hassan2a> you know ?
<intelikey> no
* intelikey doesn't qualify as a "gamer"
<nosrednaekim> he plays the occasional game of "war" though...
<intelikey> what must be, must be.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: I always win that game..
<nosrednaekim> I erased it off my HD.
<intelikey> when you don't,  you wont tell about it.
<intelikey> :)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<intelikey> oh that game.   heh.   nm.
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<Ahmuck> our lug has a user that is unable to view videos from cbs.  cbs.com is using a combination of flash and real video.  downloading RealPlayer-10.x, chmod a+x RealPlayer-10.x, and then attempting to sudo ./RealPlayer-10.x.bin causes this error.  can anyone help me figure it out?
<Ahmuck> ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<intelikey> ok.  new report.   linux-image-2.6.15-*-k7  has a bug in the "loop" module.   if you loop mount anything, you can not cleanly shut down the system.   i.e. it becomes impossable to remount,ro / and thus you will have an uncleanly dismounted root fs.   i tried every avenue of removing the module,   it's not removable.    this bug affects *buntu dapper drake k7 kernels.
<nosrednaekim> interesante..
<intelikey> sorry Ahmuck it was quiet when i typed that.  didn't mean to burry your post.
<stdin> Ahmuck: tell them tp look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<intelikey> rightious vapor !     i'm root.    which box am i on...   ?
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: it wasn't buried.. not all of us are working on 640x480 terminals ;)
<intelikey> nosrednaekim and not all of you have more than one channel scrolling by in that window either.
<nosrednaekim> lol... thats why we have TABS...
<intelikey> tabs make me miss too much.
<nosrednaekim> :)
<Ahmuck> a nice feature of ubuntu community would be to have a "print" option for a particular web page of instructions
<nosrednaekim> say again?
<stdin> File > Print ?
<nosrednaekim> like pipe a wiki into a PM?
<intelikey> !print blah > user
<Kevbo> can anyone tell me how to listen to the BBC world service on firefox ubuntu? I do not have real player or windows? thanks.
<intelikey> ooops   sorry user
<Ahmuck> the page points to a *.deb for RealPlayer, but the site has been down for a while
<Ahmuck> kevbo, amarok
<stdin> Kevbo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<Kevbo> I have had trouble with that
<Kevbo> realplayer download
<Ahmuck> stdin: yes, but file print does not do a good job of formating the page
<Kevbo> amorak
<stdin> Ahmuck: canonical have a repo for real player
<Kevbo> that is on the synaptic, I will try that
<Ahmuck> ah, Kevbo does bbc use real player as well?
<Kevbo> I think so Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> that is what is what we are having problems with as well
<Kevbo> they do have a choice between real player and windows media
<Ahmuck> heh, i sent cbs a nice little note
<nosrednaekim> 64 bit?
<nosrednaekim> wring channel.. sorry
<intelikey> oh no.  i'm contagious, nosrednaekim has cought my spelling bug...
<drif>  are any of us safe now?
<nosrednaekim> np 1 |-|4vn7
<Kevbo> another question....
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: Where are you from?
<Ahmuck> i'm currently on gutsy, and there seems to be no RealPlayer in commercial for gutsy, so i'm falling back to fiesty
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: north central kansas
<intelikey> :)
<Kevbo> how can I change my settings on evolution email. I cant specify which port for the smtp
<stdin> Ahmuck: you can use the feisty package on gutsy
<stdin> Kevbo: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support, ask there
<nosrednaekim> Kevbo: here in kubuntu we don't use evolution, go to #ubuntu for that
<Kevbo> ok
<Ahmuck> ah, this might do it.  it appears to be fixing dependancies
<Kevbo> actually I thought I was in ubuntu
<NightBird> hehehe... we don't use evolution!  we're all creationists here
<Kevbo> sorry
<NightBird> (sorry, that was a bad pun, wasn't it?)
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: ah Ok I think that CBS blocks people from outside the US. You should be ok
<Kevbo> Time for me to leave then NightBird
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: unless your going through a US proxy :-)
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> realplayer has a installer on the site I think
<intelikey> NightBird i see you are infected also   ;/
<intelikey> :)
<DaSkreech> plus there is helix
<DaSkreech> NightBird: I don't code
<DaSkreech> well I do but some people might noe
<NightBird> DaSkreech: I program video games for a living
<DaSkreech> not
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: yes, but mozilla-helix-player crashed firefox upon startup
<stdin> helix is real player that can't play real media :p
<DaSkreech> NightBird: PC?
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: >_M
<NightBird> DaSkreech: wii
<Ahmuck> NightBird: we need good linux games
<Ahmuck> :-)
<DaSkreech> NightBird: Ha ha how is that?
<GUMM> anyone ever use nxmchine (no machine before)
<Ahmuck> like a good fighter game, would be nice
<drif>  Ahmuck: and you're asking wii-guy for those ;) soon we have marios and bowsers running about..
<NightBird> Ahmuck: yeah.... well, if we're given the chance to make games for pc, I'll be trying to get linux support in the plan
<NightBird> DaSkreech: it's interesting.... lots of work though
<DaSkreech> NightBird: I don't think they have an indie channel do they?
<NightBird> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | NightBird, DaSkreech You know better than that
<ubotu> NightBird, DaSkreech You know better than that: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> Oh right
<DaSkreech> Offtopic NightBird? :)
<NightBird> heh
<NightBird> sure
<LogicalDash> Is there any way to get KOrganizer's month view to send me to the day view when I click on a particular day?
<nosrednaekim> LogicalDash: if noone knows here, go to #kde
<Ahmuck> ok, here is my problem.  a couple of days ago i was able to get the real player installed on my machine, and i can hear the audio, but i get no video in real player
<DaSkreech> real real player?
<Ahmuck> oh, btw, the repository for fiesty worked
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: yes, real realplayer
<Ahmuck> same with helix, and same with repository for real player
<intelikey> what's good file transfer speed ofer scp ?
<intelikey> over scp
<nosrednaekim> intelikey: 10000000000Gbits per second?
<intelikey>  1.2m/s ?
<Ahmuck> ok, so i assume that realplayer is serving up the audio, and for some reason the flash is blank, as when i left click i get "flash" options
<stdin> intelikey: depends on the network speed and the write speed of the remote HD
<GUMMM> anyone know how to run nx client. i have installed but i dont know where it is on my comp..linux
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<nosrednaekim> hello tekstacy
<tekstacy> What is the utility to convert rpm to something I can install
<stdin> GUMMM: checked under System ?
<stdin> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ckorkuch> im trying to get wireless working on kubuntu fiesty - bcm4318...can anyone help?
<GUMMM> hold on let me do that
<tekstacy> stdin, thanks!
<Ahmuck> can anyone else play cbs videos or bbc?
<DaSkreech> !wifi | ckorkuch
<ubotu> ckorkuch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> I can play bbc
<Ahmuck> at least that would let me know the problem was with me
<ckorkuch> believe me im on hour 6 of looking through forums
<ckorkuch> i think im so close but have no idea what could be wrong
<Ahmuck> hrm, i have flashblock, noscript, and adblock installed.  let me try konq
<ckorkuch> ive tried everything
<stdin> ckorkuch: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty ?
<ckorkuch> yeah ive been told not to use the default and to blacklist it
<ckorkuch> with this broadcom version
<ckorkuch> im using bcm4218 strait from dell instead
<ckorkuch> 43*
<stdin> how about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318_%5bAirForce_One_54g%5d
<ckorkuch> lol yes
<tekstacy> I had a 4318, it was easier to just ebay an intel card
<Ahmuck> hrm, now i'll try opera
<usser> is there any reason why ubuntu reports 3200mb of physical memory instead of 4gb
<Ahmuck> DaSkreech: can you play cbs video - like CSI ?
<stdin> usser: because you installed a 32bit system?
<DaSkreech> Dunno I'm not in the US
<ckorkuch> ok well im done, going back to windows i give up
<DaSkreech> ckorkuch: How far do you get in the troubleshooting guide?
<usser> stdin: bah, really damn im a retard
<Doctor_Nick> :D
<nosrednaekim> :)
<albert_> hello
<albert_> any1 there?
<coreymon77> ya hi
<albert_> does someone use mono (mcs) c# compiler
<nosrednaekim> albert_: yup
<DaSkreech> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech facepalms
<stdin> DaSkreech: there won't be a factoid unless someone adds it ;)
<intelikey> !info mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.3.1-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<DaSkreech> You would think that someone would have
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<DaSkreech> See ^^^
<intelikey> that's not a "factoid"  that's a function.  i.e.  apt-cache search %*
<stdin> but java is infinitely more asked for
<intelikey> i meant the mono one.  ^
<DaSkreech> Yeah but in theory we should like mono more
<intelikey> i suspose we should like java in theory.      heh.
<stdin> so make a factoid up and request it
<DaSkreech> Naw Java is going GPL I'll just sit that out and promote that instead
<DaSkreech> apt-get source java!!
<DaSkreech> that's going to be strange
<Doctor_Nick> DaSkreech: it's already gpl'd
<DaSkreech> Kinda
<Doctor_Nick> (except for the stuff sun doesn't own)
<hassan2a> bye all good night
<DaSkreech> Bye
<DaSkreech> What didn't sun own?
<hassan2a> see you
<ubuntu_> I would install kubuntu from this live dvd guys but I have alot of partitions and I want to pull out ubuntu and do a clean install as a dualboot next to xp pro
<ubuntu_> I can do this by botting 2000 pro cd in repair console type:
<DaSkreech> What?
<intelikey> by all means hassan2a
<ubuntu_> fixboot and fixmbr
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: say again?
<Avt3kk> its me Avt3kk<<<<
<DaSkreech> why don' you just format the partition with ubuntu then?
<Avt3kk> I was going to install kubuntu remember
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> why don't you just format ubuntu partition ?
<Avt3kk> dualboot see I made this tut see my partitions lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536491
<DaSkreech> or remove Gnome
<Avt3kk> I have a special video card see my tut
<Ahmuck> k, CBS won't play in firefox, konqueror, or opera.  i can hear sound in firefox and konqueror, and opera gives me a grey start screen but hangs
<Ahmuck> so, CBS is out of my list of things to get working
<Ahmuck> i'
<Ahmuck> ll just watch NBC instead
<DaSkreech> Whooooo
<DaSkreech> more things that block me
<coreymon77> im in canada, so i cant even get it anyways
<coreymon77> i just use torrent
<coreymon77> better quality anyways
<Avt3kk> Daskreech I think its a better idea to do a fresh install as a dualboot yes?
<intelikey> Ahmuck you should email nbc about that, and let them rub cbs's nose in it.
<Avt3kk> just pull out ubuntu and do it from scratch
<DaSkreech> Avt3kk: Right so just format the partition that will dump ubuntu
<Avt3kk> well I also have xp pro
<Avt3kk> im not getting rid of that
<Avt3kk> I want a dualboot
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: do you want to format both of those?
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: xp and ubuntu
<coreymon77> ?
<Avt3kk> no im pulling ubuntu only....
<intelikey> Ahmuck there is nothing to move a company more than the competition gaining from their ignorance....
<Avt3kk> keeping xp
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: pulling as in fresh install
<Avt3kk> only pull ubuntu not touching xp
<Avt3kk> I know how
<Avt3kk> fixboot fixmbr
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: so, whats the matter, just only format the ubuntu partitions
<Avt3kk> yes
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: then grub will take care of the rest
<Avt3kk> I want to delete all the ubuntu partitions
<Avt3kk> keep the backup images
<Avt3kk> and xp
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> so whats the problem then
<Avt3kk> fixboot and fixmbr need me to boot to 2000 pro cd lol
<coreymon77> why do you need to do that
<coreymon77> cant reinstalling grub take care of it?
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: reinstalling ubuntu will take care of any mbr problems you have
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: because by reinstalling ubuntu, you reinstall grub, which in turn, fixes your mbr. allowing you to dual boot with grub
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: using fixboot and fixmbr will only make you not able to boot into linux
<Avt3kk> core why cant I use fixboot
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: cause then you wont be able to boot linux!
<Avt3kk> untill I install kubuntu...
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: how many times have i told you that
<Avt3kk> right
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: install kubuntu in the first place
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: that will take care of everything
<Avt3kk> so did you see the video card I have on my tut?
<Avt3kk> radeon saphire x800 gto
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: installing kubuntu will install grub, which will fix your mbr and allow you to dual boot
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: no need for any other tools
<Avt3kk> I already have a dualboot
<Avt3kk> with ubuntu
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: then whats the matter
<Avt3kk> maybe kubuntu does a better job I dont know man lol
<meuhlol> hi all
<Avt3kk> I want to pull ubuntu all the way
<meuhlol> what's up?
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: okay then, do that
<Avt3kk> then install kubuntu and let it do everythin
<DaSkreech> Installing Kubuntu will overwrite ubuntu
<meuhlol> Avt3kk: what's the problem?
<Avt3kk> so theres no reason to fixboot
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: I think he doesn't understand the process of formatting
<DaSkreech> Avt3kk: Correct
<meuhlol> who? Avt3kk?
<Avt3kk> and delete ubuntu all the way; so you dont think that will help
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: it will
<meuhlol> or coreymon77?
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: delete ubuntu
<Avt3kk> it wont do a better job
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: that will get rid of grub
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: then install kubuntu
<Avt3kk> k..
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: and that will take care of everything
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: period, no need for fixboot
<meuhlol> [04:01]  <DaSkreech> Installing Kubuntu will overwrite ubuntu --> I CONFIRM :) Kubuntu will rewrite the MBR with his own boot images :)
<Avt3kk> so now how to I copy my xorg.conf to be installed?
<Avt3kk> from safe mode
<meuhlol> save it to an disk or disket :)
<Avt3kk> I emailed myself one
<DaSkreech> well after Kubuntu is installed you can just mount it and copy it on over
<Avt3kk> think I have floppy
* stdin doesn't get why Avt3kk doesn't just install kubuntu-desktop and remove the gnome apps
<peter_> can anyone help me install vmware on ubuntu?
<Avt3kk> so just boot the live dvd and copy over from floppy its that easy?
<meuhlol> and in boot just sudo cp :)
<stdin> !vmware | peter_
<ubotu> peter_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<meuhlol> peter go to #ubuntu :)
<peter_> ok i'll try those :)
<peter_> i've been trying to get it to install for like ....ever :)
<coreymon77> stdin: he wants to fresh install
<meuhlol> yo stdin! how da ya? xD
<stdin> meuhlol: ok, just watching from the distance ;)
<nosrednaekim> peter_: if vmware doesn't work,use virtualbox
<meuhlol> gniaks :)
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: Hey! we try to be helpful here
<meuhlol> stdin: lol
<meuhlol> DaSkreech: gniaks? o_O what's wrong i said?
<Avt3kk> so I should just install kubuntu and come back in the live dvd under safe mode to copy the xorg.conf?
<peter_> virtual box?  never heard of it :)
<Avt3kk> I can just copy it from the live dvd yes?
<DaSkreech> meuhlol: he's not asking a gnome question. No reason we can't help him here
<meuhlol> Avt3kk: can you just boot from your live Cd?
<Avt3kk> since I will be in safe mode
<DaSkreech> !emulator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulator - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !emulators
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulators - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<Avt3kk> im in the live dvd
<Avt3kk> under safe mode
<Avt3kk> or it wont boot lol
<DaSkreech> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DaSkreech> That was it :)
<meuhlol> and you wanna save your xorg.conf from your HDD ?
<meuhlol> So it's easy
<nosrednaekim> peter_: virtual box is great... and doesn't seem to have kernel issues like vmware sometimes does.
<peter_> suh-weeeeet lol
<meuhlol> mount your partition of your HDD with your xprg.conf into, and just copy it
<peter_> ok i'll try it out :)
<meuhlol> nosrednaekim: InnoTek like much memory :p
<Avt3kk> im asking if I should just install kubuntu to my hd and then since it cant boot then just bootup kubuntu in safe graphics mode and copy the xorg.conf from the live dvd to my hd so it can boot??????
<nosrednaekim> meuhlol: wha?
<nosrednaekim> Avt3kk: ro reason that shouldn't work.
<nosrednaekim> *no
<DaSkreech> Avt3kk: install kubuntu and just copy the working xorg conf file to the install
<Avt3kk> norednaekim my video card is radeon saphire x800 gto do you think it will boot without safe mode??
<nosrednaekim> Avt3kk: no way of telling besides doing it
<meuhlol> Avt3kk: no from your before config, your latest good config backup to your new. Sorry, I didn't good understanding you
<Avt3kk> to the install before instyalled or what
<cobello7> hi could someone help me share my dial up internet connection please?
<cobello7> i dont know where to start
<cobello7> I have read some docs and forum entries
<cobello7> and I just end up messing things up
<meuhlol> nosrednaekim: InnoTek VirtualMachine is an good soft, but he likes much DDR :D
<Avt3kk> should an xorg.conf from ubuntu after being setup to work with my vid card work in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> meuhlol: didn't notice
<nosrednaekim> Avt3kk: yeah... should be the same
<Avt3kk> ty :D
<alejandro_> en zaaragoza las pavas tienen el chocho de escayola
<alejandro_> esta mas que claro
<intelikey> Avt3kk yes    *buntu == *buntu == *buntu
<meuhlol> nosrednaekim: me yes, running on an old PC (x2 512 DDR PC 2700 lol)
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> cobello7: You want a net gateway?
<alejandro_> i want not stupid guirl
<Avt3kk> is gnome just old?
<meuhlol> Avt3kk: no
<nosrednaekim> old?
<nosrednaekim> not really
<intelikey> no it's just different
<meuhlol> just not the same "working system"
<Avt3kk> I mean theres toolbars on top and bottom
<cobello7> DaSkreech: i am trying to set up either a gw or an ad-hoc arrangement
<cobello7> but I cant seem to do it
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: over wireless?
<meuhlol> you can configure that
<intelikey> meuhlol   s/"working system"/"desktop environment"/
<meuhlol> Avt3kk: but IMHO Kde is better :p
<Avt3kk> configure 2 toolbars in kubuntu lol
<towlieba> has anyone installed kubuntu in a virtual machine ?
<cobello7> i have a modem that is USB device and I want to share the internet connection over a wireless card
<Avt3kk> ook
<nosrednaekim> towlieba: yeah
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: lol... thats going to be tricky
<Avt3kk> will it install with everything I setup or no
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: what wireless card do you have?
<DaSkreech> cobello7: You have two network cards?
<Avt3kk> in the live dvd
<cobello7> modem is all good - using it now
<meuhlol> intelikey: but te manners to configure & Qt is not gtk ;)
<cobello7> is ppp0
<towlieba> nosrednaekim, what software did u use ?
<cobello7> and wireless card apparently all good also - is eth1
<nosrednaekim> towlieba: virtualbox
<towlieba> nosrednaekim, im using parallels
<cobello7> and also 2 standard ethernet, eth0 and eth2
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: but what is its chipset? atheros is only the one that will really work easily
<towlieba> nosrednaekim, it says starting cups then it seems to hang
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Technically once he has the modem working it should be easy... I think
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: can you do wired?
<intelikey> meuhlol qt and gtk are only env's that run in the "system"    symantic, so i'll drop it.
<meuhlol> [04:01]  <DaSkreech> Installing Kubuntu will overwrite ubuntu <-- you can make much more lol
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: not if its wireless
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<meuhlol> intelikey: so that i say :)
<coreymon77> towlieba: parallels is only for mac, not everyone has a mac, i do, but most people dont
<DaSkreech> nosrednaekim: Yeah at that point it's easier to buy an appliance?
<meuhlol> KDE powa :p
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: yeah..a wireless router. unless he has a atheros card.
<nosrednaekim> and is willing to get VERY techincal
<cobello7> nosrednaekim: it is zydas chipset, and other laptop has no wired eth port
<cobello7> only another of the same zydas wireless usb things
<towlieba> coreymon77, yes but im trying to install kubuntu in parallels
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: ah. do a "lspci"please and see what the line for the wireless says
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: wireless usb? haha... this is getting pretty impossible :)
<cobello7> 0ace:1215 ZyDAS it is usb, not pci
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: atheros is the easiest thing in the world on linux
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: is it possible for you to go out an puchase a cheap wireless router?
<cobello7> the card is recognised automatically
<cobello7> have router also
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: you're telling me thats why I ONLY buy atheros.
<cobello7> but also been problematic
<cobello7> i have an atheros usb wireless that wont work with linux
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: hmmm it is? try a lspci for me then.
<jeri> how do i reinstall adept?i cant open cuz theres an error in it
<nosrednaekim> jeri: whats the error?
<jeri> wait..
<jeri> here : The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<cobello7> what do u want from lspci, cant post entire output
<intelikey> towlieba let me say this again for your benifit,   *buntu == *buntu == *buntu    if it's  *buntu it's one os  the added desktop environemnt and default applications is all that changes from  k/x/edu/*  what ever buntu you use.   so, you can install any and add the env of the others at any time.
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: should be a line somewhere that mentions a network device with possible "ralink" in it.
<towlieba> intelikey, but that doesnt help me. intelikey i was able to install ubuntu just fine in parallels
<cobello7> nope, but it is not ralink, it uses the zydas driver
<jeri> helo
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: hmm never heard of zydas...
<intelikey> towlieba and ?
<cobello7> is tp-link brand with zydas chipset
<towlieba> intelikey, its hanging at the part where it says starting cupsd with kubuntu
<cobello7> is documented here and there
<cobello7> as working well
<intelikey> towlieba more info ?
<cobello7> what I really need help with tho is sharing the internet connection ppp0
<towlieba> intelikey, dont have any more
<Nuked> I was taking a look at my /usr/local/bin folder... and I find a  number of files named stXXXX0xe3uj and other weird stuff
<Nuked> I was taking a look at my /usr/local/bin folder... and I find a  number of files named stXXXX0xe3uj and other weird stuff
<Nuked> sorry for the double post
<intelikey> towlieba sure you do.   tell me how you installed what and where
<Avt3kk> so I can chat here while it installs?
<intelikey> towlieba then tell me what the "desired end result" is
<towlieba> intelikey,  i downloaded an iso of the newest kubuntu and created a new parallels virtual machine and chose the iso as the cd image.
<gabriel_> hi
<Nuked> any idea why in the world files like that would show up in that directory?
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: looking :)
<Avt3kk> I seen some guy watching internet tv while it installs lol
<coreymon77> Avt3kk: this is a support channel, if you just want to chat go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<cobello7> nosrednaekim: thank-you
<towlieba> intelikey, it boots the cd and i chose the first option. i see the progress bar for a while then it goes away and i seewaiting to start cupsd then thats it for the last 15 minutes
<cobello7> ive read a couple of docs, but they all seem to refer to an eth internet connection
<Avt3kk> im asking can I chat there and it wont mess up my install?
<Avt3kk> corey
<intelikey> towlieba ok   and the  ubuntu CD didn't give this problem   like the  kubuntu CD is giving ?
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: sorry, I have to go go go!
<towlieba> intelikey, no
<nosrednaekim> cobello7: substitute ppp0 for the eth connection.
<intelikey> towlieba and you installed to the HD from the ubuntu CD  ?    into an hd image?    or are you just running the liveCD in the vertual machine ?
<towlieba> intelikey,  to an hd image, same as with kubuntu. and i am using the iso as a virtual cd and booting it as a livecd
<jeri> had anyone tried mandriva metisse?
<intelikey> duplicate the ubuntu image,  boot one of them, and in it  sudo apt-get remove --purge --autoclean ubuntu-desktop ;sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop        should give you a working kubuntu image.
<towlieba> intelikey, i dont have the ubuntu image any more
<intelikey> oh.
<intelikey> well that makes a differance.
<towlieba> i liked it so much i installed it natively on another computer
<towlieba> and ditched the virtual machine
<intelikey> see, i knew you had more info that i needed....
<cobello7> i cant substitute ppp0 for eth0 in these instructions
<cobello7> the two types of connections are different
<cobello7> i cant set a fixed IP for ppp0 because it is assigned one as it connects to internet
<towlieba> intelikey, im trying it again with a completely new VM
<intelikey> towlieba you said the "latest kubuntu"  is that a 'gutsy gibbon' ?
<towlieba> yes 7.10
<intelikey> ok i'm going to point you at the gutsy channel on that one.
<intelikey> /join #ubuntu+1
<towlieba> when i boot the livecd i choose the first option and the progress bar moves back and forth then hangs for a while
<intelikey> or /join #kubuntu+1
<stdin> there is no #kubuntu+1
<towlieba> nope
<towlieba> is gutsy considered beta ?
<intelikey> yeah i don't know what state the new live CD is in.
<intelikey> yes it is
<stdin> not just considered, it _is_ beta
<towlieba> oh i downloaded it thinking it was the stable version :p
<intelikey> release is schedualed for next month
<stdin> only just out of alpha actually
<towlieba> maybe i need to get feisty fawn
<intelikey> and the live CD usually laggs just behind the snapshot
<intelikey> towlieba yes. if your network can afford the bandwidth  do try the "current" release
<towlieba> by the way heres what happens
<towlieba> 1. i boot the live cd 2. i choose the first option which is start/install kubuntu 2. i see the blue kubuntu logo with the progress bar moving back and forth 3. the progress bar hangs at the left of the progress bar. 4. i see the gui for a second then the screen refreshes and goes black 5.  i see starting K Display manager then starting cupsds 6. nothing else happens after waiting for 15 minutes
<intelikey> ok what you are describing, sounds like misconfigured xorg
<intelikey> try it in safe graphics mode.
<towlieba> i did
<intelikey> same results ?
<intelikey> different ?
<hdevalence> I'm having a problem with Kaffeine: it won't load.
<towlieba> yes
<intelikey> towlieba sorry, yes to which ?
<towlieba> safe graphics mode
<towlieba> same results
<intelikey> hmmmmm
<towlieba> well i am downloading feisty fawn
<hdevalence> When I try to open a video, it gives me the loading cursor and then dies...
<intelikey> well the fact the you see the "starting k display manager" tells me that the thing should then switch to svga mode and show the 'starting kde' screen   so whether or not cupsys is actually causing a problem, the real problem is that xorg is not loading,   and again i'm not sure what state the live CD is in in gutsy.   so i hesitate to venture any farther on that path.
<intelikey> hdevalence call it in a terminal and see what error messages it spits out
<hdevalence> intelikey: i.e. kaffeine <name-of-file> ?
<intelikey> sounds right.   use the tab key
<intelikey> !tab | use the force luke,
<ubotu> use the force luke,: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hdevalence> intelikey: I didn't know you could use it for IRC...
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<tekstacy> How do I open Kate as root?
<intelikey> kdesu kate
<intelikey> !kdesu | tekstacy
<ubotu> tekstacy: In KDE, use  kdesu  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Do *not* use  sudo <GUI application> ; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<hdevalence> tekstacy: Alt+F2 to run command
<tekstacy> cool, thanks!
<hdevalence> intelikey: so I did "kaffeine -p --verbose numb3rs.s04e01.hdtv.xvid-xor.\[VTV\] .avi" (the -p tells it to start playing), and it doesn't give me anything...
<intelikey> no output at all ?   with --verbose ?    that's odd.
<hdevalence> intelikey: usually whenever I start a GUI app it gives me 2 X errors at the beginning
<intelikey> ls -l `which kaffeine`
<hdevalence> normally it gives me "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 171"
<intelikey> yeah that's wacom device not found.
<intelikey> it's supposed to do that
<hdevalence> intelikey: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1366512 2007-07-30 08:19 /usr/bin/kaffeine
<hdevalence> intelikey: the point was that it didn't give me that error when I started kaffeine..
<intelikey> hdevalence you did run it in a terminal/konsole  not in alt+f2  or kmenu>runcommand  ???
<hdevalence> intelikey: I ran it in an embedded Konsole
<intelikey> just checking.
<intelikey> hmmm   idk.  without an error message i'm at a loss.
<hdevalence> I got a neat program called yakuake that gives me a drop-down terminal.. it's pretty cool.
<hdevalence> Although I suppose I should be in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> yeah yeah, yakuake; cool cool!   but without an error message   plus one is  that way.---->
<Avt3kk> ok so im back kubuntu is installed but im sure it wont boot with my radeon saphire x800 gto video card I have so what do I do now maybe copy xorg.conf to somewere?
<Avt3kk> im now in the kubuntu like dvd
<intelikey> Avt3kk can you pastebin the output of a command for me ?
<intelikey> !paste | Avt3kk
<ubotu> Avt3kk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Avt3kk> pastebin what command output??
<intelikey> Avt3kk cat /proc/partitions ;mount
<Avt3kk> I have a dualboot system with partitions for images ok so dont freak out lol
<Avt3kk> and xp
* intelikey doesn't freek out.
<Avt3kk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39113/
<intelikey> Avt3kk ok do you happen to know the number of the partition you installed ubuntu onto ?
<Avt3kk> should I just copy my old ubuntu xorg.conf to my new system so it boots?
<intelikey> yes   can you ?
<towlieba> intelikey, kubuntu site has info on installed the beta of kde4. do you know if i ican install it if im using feisty or do i have to do it with gutsy ?
<Avt3kk>    its /dev/sda7
<intelikey> and that assumes that the driver listed in the "old ubuntu xorg.conf" is installed on the kubuntu system
<Avt3kk> ok so were to I put my old xorg.conf???
<Avt3kk> should I just copy it from the live dvd?
<intelikey> Avt3kk sudo mount /dev/sda7 /media ;sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /media/etc/X11/
<Avt3kk> so just type that?
<Avt3kk> and it will work
<Avt3kk> nothin else
<intelikey> towlieba errr ummm i think you can.   but better ask someone that has fiesty
<intelikey> Avt3kk just that.
<Avt3kk> ok done
<Avt3kk> im emailing the code to myself lol
<Avt3kk> as root or what
<intelikey> you can reboot now.  if you like.
<Avt3kk> k
<Avt3kk> ty
<intelikey> welcome
<towlieba> intelikey, its one of the main reasons why im installing kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<intelikey> towlieba like i said, *buntu is *buntu is *buntu    if it's the same release it's the same system.  you can use anything in one that you can use in the other.
<hydrogen> liar!
<jbruckman> question:
<jbruckman> how do I set up K3b to make copies of DVD's?
<hydrogen> answer:you can change the color of your txt in settings>preferences
<hydrogen> bah
<intelikey> hydrogen @ whom ?
<hydrogen> i typed to slow
<hydrogen> too?
<jbruckman> haha
<jbruckman> sorry, not THAT much of a n00b at Konversation, hydrogen. :-p
<hydrogen> I thought you were.. your text was coming out white on white!
<nicole> anyone know how to get a wireless card using the ralink rt61/6125 chipset(linksys wmp54g v5.1) ?
<jbruckman> :-p
<jbruckman> well, since no one is answering, I'm going to go have a google party with k3b search terms.
<nicole> err v4.1
<hydrogen> I've never done it
<hydrogen> or I'd tell you!
<nicole> cool, cool
<hydrogen> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hydrogen> poke around in there
<nicole> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coreymon77> nicole: no need for ndis
<coreymon77> nicole: it works native drivers
<intelikey> it's also the same factoid
<intelikey> as with !wifi
<Syufs> Hi, when I run beryl I get some strange things happening. Everything seems to work fine but the windows become undraggable/unmoveable and the x and - minimize buttons that normally appear in the upper right of windows dissapear. If I want to close or minimize them, I have to use the bottom task bar. Any ideas on what may be causing this? I have to load beryl through terminal and when I launch it it outputs some info and says everything passe
<Syufs> checks, but then it says reloading options and sticks there
<Syufs> and if I close the terminal, beryl shuts down
<intelikey> yes
<AirstrikeIvanov> Hi everyone. Does anyone here happen to use BIND and have a hosts file I could use as an example for a domain I'm trying to set up on my own DNS? #bind is completely unresponsive.
<nicole> coreymon77: sorry was afk, not for me i can see networks but cannot connect
<nicole> coreymon77: googled it and i see its a problem for many others
<towlieba> intelikey, ive startd installing kubuntu feisty..
<intelikey> Syufs the things you have described all seem perfectly normal,  you want the window decorations back you need to run something, (not that i know what)  you want it to auto start you need to link it to ~/.kde/autostart/  and the reason it closes is because you closed the controling terminal.  that's normal behaviour
<intelikey> towlieba good on ya mate.
<Firefishe> How do I convert my stock ubuntu installation to a kubuntu install?
<towlieba> intelikey, it still seems to be stuck at the starting common unix printing system: cupsd
<stdin> !kde | Firefishe
<ubotu> Firefishe: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Syufs> intelikey: Ok, thx
<Firefishe> danke
<intelikey> stdin can you tell Syufs how to get his windows decorations in beryl ?
<Myrth[home] > hi, trying to listen to any radio station on amarok, but it says "There's no available decoder" what do i need to install?
<towlieba> intelikey, any idea ?
<hydrogen> Myrth[home] : what kind of stream? mp3? wma?
<stdin> if beryl fails, to restore the original KDE windows manager run "kwin --replace"
<intelikey> towlieba can you access a console in the vertual machine ?     not very familear with vm's
<Syufs> cool, thanks
<towlieba> what do u press to get a console ?
<Myrth[home] > Myrth[home] : http://at.ah.fm:8000
<Myrth[home] > sorry it was for hydrogen
<intelikey> towlieba normally alt+ctrl+f1
<joez> hello
<intelikey> towlieba but i don't think you can do that in a vm and stay in it can you ?
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: any stream in the tree
<coreymon77> nicole: okay then
<towlieba> i am at another console
<hydrogen> Myrth[home] : can you play regular mp3 files?
<coreymon77> nicole: type iwconfig
<coreymon77> nicole: does ra1/2 appear there?
<intelikey> towlieba run  pstree    and see what is running.
<AirstrikeIvanov> Ugh, screw it. I'm going back to Debian.
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: plays ogg, now need to find on this computer some mp3..
<towlieba> intelikey,  i am at the console log
<hydrogen> Myrth[home] : you probably just need to install libxine-extracodecs
<intelikey> um ok.   not a login console yet ehh
<towlieba> no
<intelikey> then something has indeed hung.
<towlieba> yes cupsd
<hydrogen> towlieba: hmm.. I wonder if you boot into signle user... nuke the cups script, then boot into multi user
<intelikey> try booting it to single user mode    and run   update-rc.d cupsys off        or it may be cupsd  but i think it cypsys    then init 2
<towlieba> hydrogen, im running the live cd
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: this package unavailable, but refered by another package: libxine1-ffmpeg - this one?
<intelikey> hydrogen did we think alike
<hydrogen> Myrth[home] : what version are you using?
<Myrth[home] > gutsy
<hydrogen> intelikey: no, you waited for me to type then copied it and edited it
<hydrogen> !info libxine-extracodecs gutsy
<intelikey> towlieba     try booting it to single user mode    and run   update-rc.d cupsys off        or it may be cupsd  but i think it cypsys    then init 2
<ubotu> Package libxine-extracodecs does not exist in gutsy
<hydrogen> what?
<hydrogen> it does here!
<towlieba> how do i get to single user from the live cd
<hydrogen> !package libxine-extracodecs
<hydrogen> try libxine1-ffmpeg Myrth[home] 
<intelikey> towlieba just add 1 to the boot line
<Myrth[home] > ok thanks
<Syufs> Not sure why this is happening, I just restarted after messing with beryl and noticing my sound stopped working... when it boots back up, i can't get to the graphical login screen, instead I see the command line stuff only. I tried stopping and starting the x server but it still takes me back to the command line and no login screen.
<hydrogen> towlieba: when it tells you to press esc to get to grub
<intelikey> towlieba the fkeys can explain it.
<hydrogen> do it
<towlieba> ok
<Syufs> i can login in command line of course though
<intelikey> hydrogen eeeek   that's drastic.   he can just add 1 and ont have to drop out of gui mode
<hydrogen> Syufs: my first guess is that your video drivers are not loading for some reason
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: nope, didn't help
<hydrogen> intelikey: right, but you need to go into grub to do that
<Syufs> hydrogen: Entirely possible, i installed them just earlier. How can I check if they are loading correctly?
<intelikey> hydrogen no.
<hydrogen> where else are you going to add 1 to the line?
<hydrogen> Syufs: check `dmesg`
<hydrogen> see if it has anything useful
<hydrogen> Myrth[home] : did you try restarting amarok after installing it?
<Myrth[home] > yep
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> odd then
<hydrogen> I'm not sure what type of stream it is
<Syufs> hydrogen: I don't see anything about video drivers :( It seems like there is info above what is printed out that i can't scroll up and see though
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: in ps aux there's still kio-file slave socksets
<hydrogen> Syufs: try dmesg | less
<towlieba> intelikey, are u sure adding  1 to the boot= line goes to single user. it still seems to load the same way after i added that
<Agent_bob> that's how long it takes to reset the modem.
<Agent_bob> and it sure does get anoying.
<Syufs> Says "Boot video device is 000:06:00.0" I dunno if that has any signifigance
<hydrogen> no..
<hydrogen> did you use the nvidia propriatary drivers before?
<hydrogen> actually
<hydrogen> what am I thinking.
<hydrogen> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hydrogen> the end should tell you what the problem is
<hydrogen> tail -n 20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Syufs> k, sec
<Agent_bob> tail -50 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | less
<Agent_bob> heh
<hydrogen> very obsolete syntax ^
<hydrogen> use -n
<hydrogen> -number will be removed at some point
<Agent_bob> yeah they always mess up a good thing.
<dasnipa> tail -f
<dasnipa> mm
<Agent_bob> and as long as it works i'll use it.
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: libtunepimp5-mp3 and libk3b2-mp3 helped
<hydrogen> haha
<Myrth[home] > thanks
<hydrogen> best tail warning ever!
<hydrogen> tail: warning: following standard input indefinitely is ineffective
<towlieba> is there a way to disable cups in the boot prompt
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> maybe?
<hydrogen> there should be an option at the splash screen
<hydrogen> to see boot params
<towlieba> ive tried cupsd=off
<hydrogen> it'd probably be somethiong like noprint or nosomething
<Agent_bob> towlieba i doubt, without booting to  /bin/bash  and then if it's readonly you can't save and exit
<hydrogen> try nousb as a drastic approach
<towlieba> i cant boot the livecd
<hydrogen> it's probably trying to access something that the virtual system will not let it access
<Agent_bob> yep.
* hydrogen really beds now
<hydrogen> kn8!
<Agent_bob> lp0 maybe
<Syufs> hydrogen: Yea I got something peculiar in that xorg log...
<Agent_bob> not wacom i hope.
<Syufs> hydrogen: Says it "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module
<Myrth[home] > hydrogen: also deleting .xine helped with other streams
<hydrogen> Syufs: mm...
<hydrogen> Syufs: what does `modprobe nvidia` say
<Syufs> hydrogen: I installed the nvidia drivers earlier tonight, and it seemed like they were working ifne because beryl didn't work at all until i did
* Agent_bob expects breaking glass
<Syufs> hydrogen: I don't see anything about modprobe :(
<Agent_bob> modprobe is a command
<Syufs> ook
<Syufs> when i do modprobe nvidia, it just goes to the next line without telling me anything :(
<Agent_bob> no error means no error
<Syufs> it did say in the xorg log that it did an "UnloadModule: "nvidia"" though
<Agent_bob> it wont,
<Syufs> and that "Screens found, but none have a usabl configuartion"
<hydrogen> try /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<towlieba> dammit i cant boot kubuntu live cd
<Syufs> hydrogen: I did that already :(
<hydrogen> since modprobing?
<Syufs> no
<Agent_bob> xorg will not rmmod nor modprobe -r   unless you really hack something
<Syufs> ill do it again
<hydrogen> it says UnloadModule nvidia as it cleans up after a crash
<hydrogen> well, it unloads modules as it unloads
<hydrogen> after an unsuccessful start
<towlieba> any ideas
<Syufs> yea restart the x server didn't do anything again :(
<Syufs> it says the x server is running, just can't get to anything graphical
<hydrogen> you need to look further up in the log then
<hydrogen> oh
<hydrogen> try
<hydrogen> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<hydrogen> it may or may not help
<hydrogen> then restart the X server
<Agent_bob> towlieba can you edit the image ?   you can remove the symlink   etc/rc2.d/S??cupsys    and then try to boot it.
<towlieba> Agent_bob, i have an iso
<towlieba> so no
<Agent_bob> err no that's in a casper image on the disk....
<towlieba> wait maybe i can
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> its doable
<hydrogen> but its a pain
<hydrogen> and requires a bunch of tools and stuff
<hydrogen> as an iso is a readonly filesystem, so you would need to extract it, edit it, then turn it back into an iso
<Syufs> hyrdogen: Says sudo nvidia-glx-config enable is a comand not found
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> i'm not sure
<hydrogen> but I really need to sleep
<hydrogen> :/
<Agent_bob> iso not editable ?
<Syufs> hyrdogen: How can I just unistall this bastard driver haha
* Agent_bob thought it was.
<towlieba> ok i mounted the image where do i find the cups symlink
<Syufs> alright hyrdrogen, thx for the help :)
<Agent_bob> towlieba it's in the casper image file which would have to be mounted....  so scratch that idea.
<hydrogen> Agent_bob: you can't edit an iso directly.
<towlieba> i mounted the iso and did cd casper
<towlieba> http://rafb.net/p/rQ61k832.html
<towlieba> the list of files there
<joez> hello, are there any good irc channels you guys like to recommend?
<Agent_bob> joez for ?
<joez> for anything fun
<Agent_bob> /join #perl
<Agent_bob> or no wait.    /join ##windows
<towlieba> so can u help me out
<coreymon77> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Agent_bob> see the squashfs
<joez> where am I? perl or Windoze?
<towlieba> Agent_bob, what do i do with it
<coreymon77> kubuntu
<Agent_bob> in it /etc/rc2.d
<towlieba> ?
<Agent_bob> filesystem.squashfs  that's the live CD   the rest is "fluff"
<towlieba> how do i mount it
<joez> hey, guys, (or girls?)  how can I configure fonts? my kubuntu does not look as good as Windoze
<joez> twoleiba, type "man mount"
<towlieba> joez
<towlieba> i know how to mount
<Agent_bob> mount blah -t squashfs /mount/point   iirc   but it's readonly...  so you are still going to have to extract the content and then either make an image out of the extracted stuff or rebuild the iso afterwards
<NickPresta> joez, K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Fonts. Enable anti-aliasing, and then press Configure and play with sub-pixel hinting.
<joez> towlieba - ok, why you ask " how do i mount it" if you already know.
<towlieba> im an expert at mounting but ive never mounting a squashfs
<joez> Nick- ok. thanks! I'll try that
<Agent_bob> squashfs is one of those things that can't be mounted read/write
<jbruckman> does anyone have any experience with k9copy?
<jbruckman> I'm getting this error:  libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1571
<Agent_bob> towlieba that might even require a module  'modprobe squashfs'   idk
<jbruckman> the error spams my terminal, but the number varies
<towlieba> agent easier said than done
<towlieba> i am not in linux ..
<Agent_bob> yeah.  figured that
<towlieba> im on a mac
<towlieba> with a virtual machine
<Agent_bob> yes i knew it was all happening within verts
<towlieba> verts ?
<towlieba> what do u mean
<Agent_bob> <towlieba> with a virtual machine
<Agent_bob> ok i'm cleaning out my system now.  to bloated for me.
<Agent_bob> for Q in `dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3` ;do apt-get -y --purge remove $Q ;done
<Agent_bob> that should do it
<rickey> what kinds of program can one run on a virtual machine program?
<rickey> can you run windows
<rickey> run a window OS
<Syufs> yes rickey
<Agent_bob> rickey yes,  or linux,
<Syufs> VMWare for example can run any OS pretty much
<Syufs> regardless of the platform it's installed on
<towlieba> i think im gonna try vmware if parallels doent work out for me
<Syufs> vmware = best virtualization software available
<rickey> WHAT KIND  OF REQUIREMENTS DOSE ONES MACHINE NEED TO RUN A VIRTUAL MACHINE
<NickPresta> !caps | rickey
<ubotu> rickey: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rickey>  so about the cap,s
<Syufs> rickey: try vmware.com
<Syufs> rickey: VMWare player is free, u don't have to buy anything to run a virtual machine... their website is slightly misleading
<rickey> oooooooooo ok
<rickey> there are some programs that run on windows that wont run well on linux
<rickey> thats why i am asking
<NickPresta> rickey, http://tinyurl.com/2n8ae8
<Syufs> and on that note it's sleep time... MONKEY CHEESE everybody
<tekstacy> is it possible to make a mac .dmg work?
<tekstacy> rickey, btw, also check out virtualbox, it's sweet
<NickPresta> tekstacy, I believe you can decompress .dmg images with zlib and then mount the image to extract the data. As for "installing" it like a .deb or something similar, I doubt it. Google should have interesting links
<NickPresta> tekstacy, check out: http://vu1tur.eu.org/tools/
<tekstacy> NickPresta, Thanks!
<rickey> got to go ,i am slowing my downloading to much being here
<rickey> see youall later
<Willabee> I just got my resolution working for ubuntu, and it's not as clear as it is when I load it on XP for same resolution
<NickPresta> Willabee, what do you mean, clear? Like fonts and such?
<CharlieKane> change the resolution ?
<Willabee> yeah
<Willabee> fonts
<Willabee> It's kind of blurred
<NickPresta> Willabee, K Menu > System Settings > Appearance > Fonts. Enable anti-aliasing, and then press Configure and play with sub-pixel hinting.
<NickPresta> Willabee, you will need to restart the application in question as the changes will only affect new applications
<Willabee> k
<adminn> how do I install java in kubuntu
<Willabee> brb
<adminn> it keeps saying stopping because it might break packages lol
<avt3kk> guys help me install java please
<NickPresta> !java | avt3kk
<ubotu> avt3kk: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<NickPresta> avt3kk, in a terminal, `sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre`
<avt3kk> ty
<caravaka> if kubuntu's runlevel is 2, how come it's loading daemons from level 3?
<avt3kk> as root?
<caravaka> for example, the bluetooth daemon's only marked to run in levels 3, 4 or 5 and NOT in 2
<avt3kk> ok now what about firefox plugin
<caravaka> but when I load up the machine, i check the runleve, it's 2, but the bluetooth daemon's loaded up too!
<AmyRose> ziko: No DCC chats please
<Willabee> is there a recommended Dots per inch for 1680x1050?
<NickPresta> Willabee, it's a personal preference. Some prefer 96, others prefer 120
<avt3kk> how do I install the firefox plugin for the java????
<Willabee> K
<NickPresta> I prefer 96 at that resolution
<Willabee> and my last question
<Willabee> I have Logitech USB speakers
<Willabee> and the only sound I can get out of them is GAIM send/receive
<Willabee> And that's only if I change all the sound from Autodetect to USB Audio
<NickPresta> avt3kk, install the 'j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin' package
<avt3kk> what do I type in the term to install the firefox java plugin
<NickPresta> avt3kk, in a terminal, `sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre`
<avt3kk> from the gui it dont work
<avt3kk> it doesnt work for firefox
<avt3kk> I did that
<avt3kk> theres a firefox plugin
<avt3kk> its not letting me install it from the gui
<Daisuke-Laptop> avt3kk: welcome back from UU he**!
<avt3kk> ty lol
<caravaka> neone got some idea on the runlevel question?
<avt3kk> now its not letting me install the firefox java plugin
<avt3kk> can I do it in the term?
<avt3kk> firefox java plugin
<Daisuke-Laptop> that is the preferred way, see NickPresta's first suggestion
<Daisuke-Laptop> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<hdevalence> I'm trying to render an image with XaoS, but it keeps segfaulting
<avt3kk> ty
<Daisuke-Laptop> hdevalence: that would be more of a question for xaos's mailing list and/or forum, it occupies a pretty small niche most people here are likely not familiar with
<avt3kk> I need to download it?
<Daisuke-Laptop> that will download and install it
<matthew> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<avt3kk> unmet dependancys???
<avt3kk> im gonna pastebin
<hdevalence> Daisuke-Laptop: Thanks. Just wondering, could it be because I'm telling it to do obscene amounts of work?
<avt3kk> heres pastebin
<avt3kk> http://www.pastebin.org/3757
<avt3kk> what should I do?
<brainwrck> hiu
<NickPresta> avt3kk, do what it says: `sudo apt-get -f install`
<brainwrck> wussup
<NickPresta> !hi | brainwrck
<ubotu> brainwrck: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<brainwrck> is there an ATI open source for my latest ATI card?
<brainwrck> I mean $U$E already has one
<NickPresta> !resolution | brainwrck
<ubotu> brainwrck: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<NickPresta> brainwrck, Sorry. not the right factoid. Ignore that
<NickPresta> !ati | brainwrck
<ubotu> brainwrck: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<avt3kk> yay it works :D ty ty ty
<brainwrck> NickPresta: I am talking about the open source
<avt3kk> now about my video card driver
<brainwrck> ATI has open sourced the code
<avt3kk> radeon saphire x800 gto
<NickPresta> brainwrck, I am aware of that. You didn't ask for ATI's open source driver, you asked for an ATI open source driver. One exists - it wasn't created by AMD/ATI though. As far as I know, there isn't an available package for *ubuntu
<NickPresta> brainwrck, would this be of use to you? http://news.opensuse.org/?p=265
<avt3kk> I need to install a network printer and a radeon saphire x800 gto video card driver
<Daisuke-Laptop> avt3kk: if you want 3d, you're probably looking for fglrx, however, i'm not an ati guy, so i don't know if the driver in the repos is what you would need
<Daisuke-Laptop> NickPresta: care to weigh in on this one?
<avt3kk> can I use this tut? http://davidwinter.me.uk/articles/2006/10/25/getting-ubuntu-dapper-to-dance-with-ati-x800-gto/
<Willabee> Umm, when I click enable desktop effects my screen goes all white
<avt3kk> yes or no
<Daisuke-Laptop> i wouldn't recommend it
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's three releases old, things have gotten a lot more streamlined
<Daisuke-Laptop> but since now at least i know the card is at least a year old, i would say...
<Daisuke-Laptop> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daisuke-Laptop> that would probably be your best shot
<NickPresta> brainwrck, http://bgoglin.livejournal.com/13122.html It has been put into Debian Experimental. Perhaps it will be available sooner, rather than later
<brainwrck> NickPresta: w00t!!!
<brainwrck> freaking awsome
<adminn> so I cant setup the driver for my radeon saphire x800 video card?????????
<NickPresta> adminn, did you follow the directions on !ati?
<NickPresta> !ati | adminn
<ubotu> adminn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<avt3kk> feisty?
<NickPresta> avt3kk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<NickPresta> that is for feisty
<avt3kk> im in kubuntu
<avt3kk> its feisty ya?
<avt3kk> im guesing
<avt3kk> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<avt3kk> its downloading lol
<avt3kk> seems big
<avt3kk> main restricted manager
<NickPresta> avt3kk, yes. Then open up "restricted-manager" and install the graphics driver
<avt3kk> will it auto open up?
<NickPresta> avt3kk,
<NickPresta> nope
<avt3kk> how I open it up?
<NickPresta> type it in a terminal
<intelikey> what all dirs would one need to backup to "save apt" ?   /etc/apt /var/cache/apt   anything else ?
<towlieba> ive got a problem in kubuntu feisty i cant load any sites in konqueror but i can ping that site in a terminal
<avt3kk> http://www.pastebin.org/3759
<avt3kk> thats what happened???
<NickPresta> intelikey, /var/lib/dpkg/apt* and /var/lib/apt perhaps?
<towlieba> hey intelikey
<avt3kk> Nick what happened?
<avt3kk> to my install
<intelikey> NickPresta you mean   /var/lib/dpkg/available  ?  there is no  /var/lib/dpkg/apt*
<intelikey> towlieba
<towlieba> can i pm you
<avt3kk> NickPresta what happened to my install
<towlieba> intelikey, i managed to install kubuntu
<intelikey> towlieba ah that should be documented on the forums   it's been in here many times.
<avt3kk> think hes reading my pastebin
<intelikey> towlieba glad to hear it.
<NickPresta> intelikey, strange. `locate apt` returned /var/lib/dpkg/apt. Forget it then :P
<intelikey> avt3kk i can't read it right now.  no browser installed.
<avt3kk> lol
<intelikey> i'm flushing my system.
<NickPresta> intelikey, oh, I'm just blind. Check /var/lib/dpkg/info/apt*
<intelikey> NickPresta oh.  heh that's just the .deb information.  :)
<avt3kk> warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<avt3kk> /usr/bin/restricted-manager:243: Warning: invalid (NULL) pointer instance
<avt3kk> thats a small portion
<NickPresta> avt3kk, did your installation of restricted-manager succeed?
<avt3kk> nope
<avt3kk> I try to run and it crashes
<intelikey> avt3kk ok.  but warnings are not errors.  any errors ?
<avt3kk> seems like it finished though
<NickPresta> avt3kk, your installation. When you did `sudo apt-get install restricted-manager` did that work?
<avt3kk> : assertion `G_TYPE_CHECK_INSTANCE (instance)' failed
<avt3kk> yes it did
<avt3kk> but when I try to run it crashes dont even open up
<avt3kk> this is getting complicated
<NickPresta> avt3kk, just try doing `kdesu restricted-manager`
<NickPresta> instead of doing sudo su
<avt3kk> yes :D
<NickPresta> I assume it worked?
<coreymon77> okay, bed time, goodnight everyone
<NickPresta> goodnight
<avt3kk> ok I enabled it so ctrl alt backspace??
<avt3kk> yes??
<avt3kk> I dont see lattic screensaver why
<avt3kk> I love that
<NickPresta> you need to start X
<avt3kk> how
<intelikey> startx
<NickPresta> sorry, restart X
<NickPresta> control + alt + backspace should work
<avt3kk> ty
<adminn> how do I install lattic screensaver????
<adminn> the new ati driver worked ty I emailed to myself :) ahahhaha
<Lynoure> what's lattic screensaver?
<adminn> I want to do lattic screensaver then printer tomarrow if I have time
<adminn> see lattice http://www.reallyslick.com/
<Lynoure> oh, lattice
<adminn> lol
<Lynoure> lol, yes, you mistyped it many times
<avt3kk> sorry
<Lynoure> It's ok, just made it a bit hard to understand (I'm not a native speaker)
<avt3kk> so whats the easiest way to install it
<Lynoure> I though the lattice was one of the standard ubuntu screensavers...
<avt3kk> I found it in pachages
<Lynoure> I'm on kubuntu, though, so I'm not sure.
<towlieban> i need help i cant open any sites in konqueror but i can ping any site in terminal
<avt3kk> brb
<towlieban> c an anyone help me out
<Lynoure> towlieban: with name or with ip?
<towlieban> name
<towlieban> i can ping yahoo,google or any site in terminal
<towlieban> its not a dns issue
<Lynoure> towlieban: You have installed some firewall that blocks port 80?
<towlieban> no
<avt3kk> man its installed but its black see nothin
<towlieban> this is after a fresh install of kubuntu
<avt3kk> so what should I do guys?
<Lynoure> towlieban: the firewall can be outside your device, too...  What happens if you    telnet google.com 80  ?
<avt3kk> I installed lattice but its black I cant see it
<towlieban> Lynoure, its hanging
<Lynoure> towlieban: then sounds like a firewall, still, if it does not get connected
<avt3kk> the preview is black and it cant even preview when I click the preview button<<<<
<towlieban> i dont have any firewall
<avt3kk> what should I do??
<Lynoure> towlieban: right now (before breakfast) I cannot think of any other likely explanations, if pings (and traceroutes) go through fine
<Lynoure> and the ping also gives a proper ip?
<towlieban> yep seems so
<towlieban> i just did an  install of kubuntu an hour ago and havent installed anything
<Mr_Sonoma> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<avt3kk> mr_sonoma is that for me? I just instaled somethin
<Lynoure> towlieban: most people have a firewall, despite what they think as most adsl devices have one...
<towlieban> i dont
<avt3kk> I did this:
<towlieban> i know for sure i dont
<avt3kk> sudo apt-get update
<avt3kk> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<Mr_Sonoma> no sorry was formyself
<Mr_Sonoma> avt3kk, no sorry was for myself
<Lynoure> towlieban: can you access web from any other computer in the lan?
<avt3kk> not me? :O
<avt3kk> wasnt what I tryed the right one or no
<towlieban> Lynoure, i installed kubuntu in a vm by the way
<towlieban> Lynoure, yes i can
<Lynoure> towlieban: and what os in the vm in?
<towlieban> the host ?
<avt3kk> mr_sonoma what I did wasnt right?
<Lynoure> towlieban: yes.
<towlieban> Lynoure, mac os x
<Mr_Sonoma> avt3kk, hold on let me read back cause i was working on one of my systems and not looking at the channel, i needed that link formyself
<avt3kk> ook ty
<avt3kk> should I force a kernal rebuid
<avt3kk> ubuntu was never this hard lol
<towlieban> Lynoure, any ideas?
<Lynoure> towlieban: probably something in the installation wonky, but I don't really do os x.
<towlieban> it has nothing to do with osx
<Lynoure> towlieban: how did you verify that?
<towlieban> i am using vmware with osx as the host. in the host everythin g works perfectly
<Mr_Sonoma> uh those are 3d screen savers???? if so your going to need someone with a little more experiance setting up the 3d effects in xorg than i have
<Lynoure> towlieban: and everything in guests also have, every time before?
<avt3kk> I cant get lattice to work or even install my printer thats messed up
<towlieban> yes i used to run ubuntu in vmware and it worked
<avt3kk> I have ubuntu as a dualboot next to xp pro both have backup images :P
<avt3kk> I can bring it back if I get frustrated like now lol
<avt3kk> but then you guys helped me alot so
<avt3kk> im not doing that to you guys
<avt3kk> I emailed myself all the stuff I did
<Lynoure> towlieban: ok, then try tcpdump on the host side, just for fun
<avt3kk> so I can do it on my own
<Lynoure> towlieban: and on the guest side, maybe too
<intelikey> tty24 [root@computer.~]  dpkg -P --force-all linux-image-2.6.15-29-386
<intelikey> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove linux-image-2.6.15-29-386 which isn't installed.
<avt3kk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<towlieban> Lynoure, it says no suitable device found on the host
<intelikey> how to "un-break" that package ?
<avt3kk> should I do the kernal rebuild force?
<avt3kk> intel is that for java
<avt3kk> I have the term code
<avt3kk> in my email lol
<jimmacdonald> so when is the dist upgrade due to drop?
<jimmacdonald> !dist upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<avt3kk> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<avt3kk> sudo apt-get -f install
<avt3kk> thats how I installed java
<ubunturos>  !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) to Kubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn)
<avt3kk> so why isnt my lattice working????
<towlieban> Lynoure, i am booting the livecd to see if it works in the livecd
<Lynoure> towlieban: sounds like a good thing to do.
<towlieban> i have the iso for feisty and gutsy
<towlieban> gonna try both.
<towlieban> ultimately i want to install the beta of kde4
<jimmacdonald> Ok another question... how stable is the Beta?
<towlieban> Lynoure, same problem with live cd
<avt3kk> help me install the network printer in ubuntu ultimate itauto found it but not kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> avt3kk, K -> System settings -> printers - you should be able to set it up there.
<Lynoure> towlieban: interesting, but really hard to troubleshoot. I got to web with gutsy livecd just fine...
<pillowpants> can pidgin be compiled on dapper drake?
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, no.
<towlieban> Lynoure, yes but you arent running it in a vm
<pillowpants> Ash-Fox : why not?
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, because dapper lacks the necessary upto date libraries
<pillowpants> Ash-Fox : couldnt one download them?
<Lynoure> towlieban: yes, that's why I was suspecting your vmware configuration... but you said it was not that, so.
<towlieban> i dunno
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, yes, but it requires upgrading a lot of things on the system in the process.
<pillowpants> Ash-Fox : such as what?
<pillowpants> im willing to do it
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, as the libraries also require newer versions of other things.. it's rather bad dependency cycle, you'll be wasting a lot of time.
<_2> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<towlieban> Lynoure, i have it set in vmware to use NAT
<pillowpants> _2: pidgin is the newest ver of gaim, i just want pidgin
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, honestly, I don't remember off the top of my head. Just run configure on pidgin and see what it complains about, install those libraries, configure them, see what they want etc.
<avt3kk> I cant set up my printer dmt
<towlieban> that is share the hosts internet connection
<pillowpants> Ash-Fox : heh, yeah thats what ive been doing and wondering why it was taking so long to get it to work
<_2> pillowpants then use the newest version of ubuntu
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, if you were using edgy or feisty I'd give you my repository which has the latest pidgin built for them.
<pillowpants> Ash-Fox : thats for the heads up though
<pillowpants> _2: dapper is the only one that everything worked out of box for me, with the least headache
<IT-partisan_> hi, guys, looking for a tool to centralize configuration of many Kubuntu boxes, am i at right place?)
<pillowpants> im going to upgrade to the next lts when it comes out
<_2> pillowpants then use gaim
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, that's not very good :/
<pillowpants> _2: yeah, probably will
<Ahmuck> IT-partisan_:  yes, it can be done
<Ash-Fox> gaim no longer works properly with yahoo and msn.
<_2> !common-sense
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common-sense - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_2> !common-sence
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about common-sence - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_2> figures.
<IT-partisan_> Ahmuck, what would you recommend&
<avt3kk> I setup to our hp combo printer hahaha
<avt3kk> lmfaooo
<jimmacdonald> now that's funny..
<avt3kk> its different from the regular printer
<jimmacdonald> how do I enable the beta dist-upgrade?
<Ash-Fox> jimmacdonald, enable backports repository in adept.
<Ahmuck> IT-partisan_: there is a tool that will do it
<pillowpants> speaking of which, does anyone know when gutsy will be out?
<pillowpants> in stable edition
<Ahmuck> http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kiosktool/
<prak> quick questions on Makefiles: does "missing operator" in an error message of a make command usually mean operators like "-c", "-o" are missing?
<Ash-Fox> pillowpants, it is already out, as is feisty in stable..
<Ahmuck> pillowpants: there is an ubuntu release schedule, and they are following it
<_2> major malfunction.   this: apt-get remove ttf-bitstream-vera ttf-dejavu ttf-freefont sgml-base
<Ash-Fox> oops poo, sorry got muddled up in codenames
<pillowpants> Ash-Fox, Ahmuck: Yeah, i just checked wiki
<_2> trys to reinstall 1.4g of packages
<Ahmuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<pillowpants> it hadnt occured to me i could upgrade already
<Ahmuck> pillowpants: i am using the beta now
<_2> it shouldn't do that.
<avt3kk> so now about my lattice not working what should I do???
<pillowpants> Ahmuck : how is it?
<Ahmuck> i was using tribe5 ok, beta just has some nice bug fixes.  bugs i can tolerate anyhow
<jimmacdonald> Ash-Fox: I don't have a backports repository in Adept... I have a preleased updates.
<IT-partisan_> Ahmuk, ok, i'll look it
<Ash-Fox> jimmacdonald, that's backports :)
<jimmacdonald> OK thought so.
<IT-partisan_> Ahmuck, I've found puppet, what do you think about it?
<Ahmuck> IT-partisan_: have not looked at that yet, you have a link?
<pillowpants> Ahmuck : neat
<IT-partisan_> 1sec
<pillowpants> i read its possible to upgrade from dapper directly to gutsy
<pillowpants> that is true, correct?
<pillowpants> from one lts to another
<Ahmuck> some new artwork, dolphin and strigi is about all the real changes i could tell.
<IT-partisan_> Ahmuck, http://puppet.reductivelabs.com/ - but it is more common, it helps to manage host configuration
<avt3kk> so how should I get lattice screensaver working?
<prak> sorry; asked my questions in the wrong channel
<gustavo> can anybody help? [Sun Sep 30 02:24:34 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 d\xd4U PHP/5.2.4   configured -- resuming normal operations ... but i cant load php pages :/
<jimmacdonald> Ash-Fox: It didn't give me any updates.
<avt3kk> I want to get lattice screensaver working in my kubuntu
<avt3kk> please guys what should I do? dad will make me sleep not sure when
<towlieban> can anyone help me out i ibooted kubuntu livecd and i cant connect to any sites in konqueror but i can ping those same sites in terminal
<avt3kk> Towl static ip?
<towlieban> no dhcp
<avt3kk> I dunno man I got static
<IT-partisan_> towl, do you have proxy?
<towlieban> no
<avt3kk> try checking start on boot
<Ahmuck> avt3kk: comming back another day won't hurt.  but getting your dad upset cause your using kubuntu hurts the distro
<towlieban> i am booting kubuntu in a vm
<avt3kk> the check box mine didnt work untill I did
<IT-partisan_> try wget google.com, does it work?
<avt3kk> Ahmuck of course I wil lsleep
<avt3kk> im hoping to do something before I got to go lololol
<avt3kk> no big deal
<avt3kk> Ahmuck I love kubuntu
<avt3kk> just a bit hard to setup
<towlieban> no kidding
<jimmacdonald> Ash-Fox: ?
<Ash-Fox> jimmacdonald, if it was already checked, there likely isn't any updates. If you're using the terminal, did you do a sudo apt-get update first?
<towlieban> can anyone help me out i i booted kubuntu livecd and i cant connect to any sites in konqueror but i can ping those same sites in terminal
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude ... it's resolve dependacies
<towlieban> figured it out
<jimmacdonald> not using the terminal and it wasn't already checked.
<avt3kk> so how do I get the lattice screensaver working guys???
<jimmacdonald> Ash-Fox: I repointed adept to the UK servers, and reloaded.. that didn't work either. Is it possible that the beta's havein
<jimmacdonald> Ash-Fox: haven't been released yet?
<Ahmuck> jimmacdonald: kubuntu gutsy beta?
<jimmacdonald> yeah
<Ahmuck> i'm using the beta
<jimmacdonald> trying to use Adept to dist-upgrade to it but can't?
<jimmacdonald> how stable is it?
<Ahmuck> it's stable for me
<Ahmuck> what do you plan to do with it?
<jimmacdonald> internet, email that's about it.
<Ahmuck> i went with fresh install, so my situation is different
<jimmacdonald> wireless ...
<Ash-Fox> jimmacdonald, you likely have all the updates for the installed applications you have... if you want kde4, you will need to install the kde4 package etc.
<Ahmuck> i wouldn't.  i hear kde4 is really unstable, hardly usable at the moment, unless i'm wrong
<Ahmuck> does kubuntu have hardware recomendations for LTSP?  5 users need this much server hardware, 10 need this much etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> asmuch as i hate to admit it, i think deluge has ktorrent beat for "linux torrent client that isn't azureus"
<Ahmuck> Daisuke_Ido: i moved to ktorrent because i was having troubles with azureus crashing.  guess i'll look at deluge
<Daisuke_Ido> deluge is the closest thing to utorrent i've seen
<Daisuke_Ido> but it is gtk+ rather than qt
<pillowpants> whats the command for create dir
<pillowpants> such as creat dir /etc/blah blah
<Daisuke_Ido> pillowpants: mkdir
<avt3kk> so I will never get the lattice screensaver working......
<Lynoure> avt3kk: you already have the ati driver installed and stuffL
<Lynoure> s/L/?
* Daisuke_Ido just looked at the lattice screensaver
<Daisuke_Ido> wow
* Daisuke_Ido sets as default :D
<Lynoure> I don't get any screensavers... I want my screen to go black instead :)
<avt3kk> Lynoure I try it and it isnt working man'
<avt3kk> black screen
<avt3kk> and no preview in that stupid little window
<Lynoure> avt3kk: and the driver?
<Lynoure> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> avt3kk: if there is something awry with your display card configuration, none of the fancy 3d screensavers will work...
<ratsel> ita
<ratsel> ita
<Lynoure> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<avt3kk> Lyoure my ubuntu has it working perfectly
<Lynoure> avt3kk: How did you check that?
<avt3kk> how to check
<one> plz help: is there a way to make 2 xorg.confs and on kubuntu start i could choose which one ill use ?
<Lynoure> avt3kk: yes, how did you check your 3d rendering works perfectly?
<avt3kk> I found a tutorial on getting dapper to dance with ati
<pillowpants> i have a good sized ntfs partition that i jsut formatted, and i can seem to add anything to it because its read-only
<pillowpants> how do i take it off read-only
<Daisuke_Ido> it's ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pillowpants> i should also mention im in dapper
<tim_> hi
<Ahmuck> hi tim
<tim_> I thought sabayon was great until i finally broke down and installed kubuntu
<gustavo> :(
<tim_> Now im downloading the dvd. what all is on it
<tim_> i mean what is different from the cd that i downloaded
<one__> lz help: is there a way to make 2 xorg.confs and on kubuntu start i could choose which one ill use ?
<tim_> hello?
<gustavo> one__: start as "single-user mode" ;P
<gustavo> stupid way, but thats the only way i know hehe
<towlieban> how do i verify what version of kde i am using after logging in
<one__> gustavo: hmm ? explain plz ;-P
<Jucato> towlieban: in any KDE app, Help -> About KDE or right-click on the panel -> Help -> About KDE
<towlieban> ok
<towlieban> how can i restart X without rebooting ?
<one__> gustavo: i need one xorg.conf with twinview option and one without and i wanna select with one to load on systemstart
<avt3kk> goodnight :(
<avt3kk> im going to dream of answer lol
<Jucato> towlieban: logout, then press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<elitrou> i have some problem with JRE, it is unrecognized, although i have installed it and reinstalled it already. Any ideas?
<logixoul> hi
<logixoul> any nice app for creating music?
<diego> ardour
<logixoul> Thanks
<lydia> im trying to share a printer from a kubuntu machine to windows
<lydia> i select export windows driver.. but it says some driver files are missing
<lydia> and to go to the adobe website
<lydia> im not really sure what im looking for?
<gary> hello
<gary> hey i have a question... is there a way for windows users from (another) pc, to access an ntfs-3g mounted partition from my dual-booted box runnin feisty?
<Daisuke_Ido> samba
<gary> really? so rather than //computername/share , the win user would fill in smb://myshare to access the ntfs-3g mounted drive?
<gary> well thx for your help, i'll keep looking into it
<gary_> heh, i take it i should've used a different name that isn't as prevalent
<Jucato> :D
<Gary> sorry gary_ :p
<Jucato> gary_: just your luck that someone beat you to registering that nick :D
<theory_> Any Konversation chat client users in here?
* Jucato raises hand
<theory_> ah question.
<theory_> I have a problem with using /onotice
<theory_> It doesn't display what I type on the screen.
<theory_> are you famaliar with this?
<Jucato> hm.. nope sorry
<theory_> I type it and its as if nothing happens.
<theory_> heh
<Jucato> you can probably ask in #konversation
<theory_> ok
<theory_> geez, there is a channel for everything ;P
<Jucato> almost :)
<gary_> i'm lookin at my /etc/fstab ... is it normal to have ntfs-config automount (all) my ntfs partitions in my dual-boot rig?
<gary_> i didn't even get a chance or option to check which ones to mount really.
<gary_> on the bright side, i've experienced no problems reading/writing in those partitions.   From other people's screenshots though, using ntfs-config, i should've been able to check off which ones get mounted
<hassan2a> who played enemy territory ?
<gary_> that a game?
<RivaeAerya> Does anybody know a good notetaking program for KDE? (Basket has aborted development)
<Jucato> basket hasn't aborted development just yet. they got some new volunteers to work on it. the mailing list is quite active: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_name=basket-devel
* abominius good moaning
<kaminix> Is it possible to do a riskfree install of KDE 4? Having it run side-by-side with KDE 3, making me choose at login session?
<pag> kaminix, yup - instructions are in the topic ;)
<kaminix> It won't kill my install then?
<kaminix> Will it automatically update with Beta 3, RC 1, RC 2 and final?
<Jucato> won't kill: yes. will it automatically update: no
<kaminix> sudo aptitude upgrade won't update it? Why not?
<pasnox> hi there since i'm on gusty ( it does some sometimes with feisty ) when i let my computer on in night, in the morning all usb device are unusable, and internet connectino is broke ( using usb wifi key ) and computer become very irresponsive
<pasnox> i need reboot to let it work fine
<pag> !gutsy | pasnox
<ubotu> pasnox: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<pasnox> and when rebooting because if this probleme many time it freeze
<pasnox> ubotu: yes, sorry, but as i say, it was doing same with feisty
<pasnox> pag: last phrase for u
<jussi01> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> kaminix: because the packages for KDE 4 are made only when there are new releases (beta 3, 4, rc, stable, etc) and they are usually placed in kubuntu.org repositories. the location and name of the packages may or may not be the same. there is no assurance that you can simply upgrade from one to the other
* abominius if($lavoro != "") echo "$lavoro";
<kaminix> Thanks Jucato. :) Also, will these commands be enough to enable me to start a session in KDE 4? cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop && vim /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde (add the four exportlines on top, but isn't this a binary?)
<Jucato> just follow the directions in the web page pointed to in the topic and they will be enough
<Jucato> it's not binary. it's an executable script
<kaminix> Jucato: I was following the instructions when writing those commands. ^^
<yeo> is there a command option for ktorrent and konversation to start minimized to the tray?
<markus__> how can i reconfigure the driver of my graphic card?
<markus__> Wie kann ich den Treiber meiner GraKa neu konfigurieren?
<Jucato> !de | markus__
<ubotu> markus__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> yeo: afaik if you leave KTorrent running in the system tray when you logout, it will restart minimized
<markus__> ubotu: wie kann ich zu diesen Kanaelen wechseln?
<dorje>     * /msg dorje register  dorjecito@hotmail.com
<linopil> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> !register | dorje
<ubotu> dorje: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jussi01> hmmm, could someone help me backup my theme?
<Jucato> ??
<jussi01> Jucato: I created a theme (colours), how do I back it up as I need to reinstall....
<kaminix> Hmm... when running plasma I see two big black blobs saying "This object could not be created" in the menubar.
<Jucato> jussi01: Export Color Scheme
<Jucato> kaminix: that's normal in the beta2 kubuntu packages
<jussi01> Jucato: ahh.. (duh) :)
<Jucato> those are placeholders for plasmoids that aren't packaged with beta2
<kaminix> How do I get my Kmenu?
<Jucato> there isn't one
<kaminix> Well that's useful.
<emilsedgh> kaminix: no kmenu for kde4 :), in Beta3 (which will be tagged tomorrow and will be release in 8 days) there's a Kicker Port for Plasma
<Jucato> (beta2)
<kaminix> Then what exactly can I do in Beta 2? :p
<Jucato> if you're not a developer, nothing really
<Jucato> you can start apps (Alt+F2)
<kaminix> Aww, boring. I'm so dissappointed. :( I thought I'd see an almost fully functional KDE4, except packed with bugs. :p
<emilsedgh> kaminix: thats beta, dont be dissapointed, this is why its named Beta...
<kaminix> emilsedgh: Isn't beta when it's just bugfixing left?
<emilsedgh> kaminix: hmmm
<Jucato> you could have also tried reading some reviews or release notes on what works and what doesn't (try Google?)
<Jucato> kaminix: it's beta **2**... there are stages
<kaminix> Jucato: Nope, just seen pictures. ^^
<Jucato> so it's not one big beta only. and it's not set in stone
<emilsedgh> kaminix: look, you cannot see the plasma, which isnt in Beta mode yet
<kaminix> It's not? :o
<kaminix> Thought all except Koffice was.
<emilsedgh> kaminix: Plasma is the only part of the KDE which is not yet in beta mode and features are allowed for it
<emilsedgh> kaminix: also, what you see in those packages is not the real plasma...
<kaminix> Ohhhh.... I see.... :)
<Jucato> they may be real plasma. but they were not packaged for Kubuntu
<Jucato> because they are not part of the beta release
<emilsedgh> Jucato: but they will for Beta3 :)
<kaminix> It's quite speedy. But that might be because it's practically not running anything atm. :p
<Jucato> not all though
<Jucato> <Jucato> you can start apps (Alt+F2)
<kaminix> I know. I did start Konversation? ^^
<Jucato> base apps are available: dolphin, konsole, kwrite, konqueror, ksysguard
<Jucato> oh yes, that's definitely a KDE 4 app.... not
<kaminix> I know it's not...
<emilsedgh> kaminix: try applications, look how wonderfull is dolphin + nepomuk (run nemomukdaemon, nepomukcoreservices and then dolphin), look at okular, games, kget...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: beta2.. no nepomuk
<kaminix> How do I know which packages are available?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: it has
<Jucato> emilsedgh: the broken one afaik
<emilsedgh> Jucato: Beta had it too
<Jucato> or did you compile from SVN?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no it works on dolphin
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no, i did have Beta2 packages
<emilsedgh> Jucato: just you have to run services
<kaminix> btw, isn't RC 1 due to today? But they still haven't released Beta 3?
<Jucato> kaminix: what are you talking about?
<exitus> huhu
<emilsedgh> kaminix: RC? no, release chedule is being changed :)
<emilsedgh> schedule*
<kaminix> But hasn't been changed yet?
<kaminix> So no KDE4 for christmas? :(
<Jucato> ...
<emilsedgh> kaminix: will be come in december :)
<Jucato> 1) RC isn't due today. 2) Beta 3 is to be *tagged* next week
<Jucato> (tag and release don't happen on the same day)
<emilsedgh> Jucato: will be tagged tomorrow?
<Jucato> hm. let me recheck
<emilsedgh> me too :D
<kaminix> When is RC 1 due for? The RC will be quite useable, right?
<Jucato> Wednesday next week is Beta 3 tag
<Jucato> kaminix: yes. because it's the "Release Candidate"
<jussi01> Jucato: where exactly is this Export Colour Scheme?
<kaminix> Hrm. Konqueror crashed on startup. :(
<Jucato> jussi01: sorry wrong term. Save Scheme..
<emilsedgh> kaminix: 4.0 Beta 2?
<Jucato> System Settings -> Appearance -> Colours
<kaminix> emilsedgh: Yeah...
<emilsedgh> kaminix: did you really except that konqueror works without crashing?
<jussi01> Jucato: yeah, im there, its saved - but where in the file system is it?
<cihan253> trke bilen varm ?
<Jucato> jussi01: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay I think
<Jucato> !tk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Jucato> !tr | cihan253
<ubotu> cihan253: please see above
<cihan253> so sorry
<emilsedgh> wow, how smarty is this bot!
<kaminix> emilsedgh: I expected to see the window before crash anyway :p
<emilsedgh> kaminix: well, here i even browsed the web with konqueror, but yeah, thats very unstable atm
<kaminix> Okay. :)
<kaminix> I don't have okular. :o
<Rudd-O> help guys!
<Rudd-O> plese help!
<emilsedgh> kaminix: should be in kde4graphics package
<Rudd-O> I am having SERIOUS trouble booting ths system
<emilsedgh> Rudd-O: ask!
<jussi01> !ask | Rudd-O
<ubotu> Rudd-O: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rudd-O> my root FS is on an LVM volume /dev/vg0/root, backed by two MD RAID 1 arrays
<Rudd-O> I have rebuilt the initramfs and the initramfs succeeds at starting the MD arrays
<Rudd-O> but it never starts the LVM volumes!
<andreas25> hello from greece
<cihan253> I have a logitech G15 keyboard. it has buttons that makes volume + or - but I need to configure it what should I do ? I think I have to change a .conf file but dont know which file
<Rudd-O> hence, the root file system never appears, and its stuck there waiting for the root fs to appear
<Rudd-O> cihan253: look for the key shortcuts module in the kcontrol control center
<Rudd-O> so, what do I do_
<Rudd-O> oh
<Rudd-O> I should mention
<Rudd-O> I am using gutsy beta
<Rudd-O> just ugpraded
<andreas25> im new in linux and i have install kubuntu 7.04  i have download mozilla firefox last version but i cant install it! how can install it???
<Rudd-O> the setup worked fine in feisty
<kaminix> What's nepomuk anyway?
<Rudd-O> andreas25: use the firefox latest version from the Adept package manager instead
<emilsedgh> kaminix: a new technology for KDE4: Semantic Desktop
<Rudd-O> anyone with a little bit of experience in initramfs _
<Rudd-O> ?
<jussi01> !gutsy | Rudd-O
<ubotu> Rudd-O: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<Rudd-O> thanks
<andreas25> only from adept? if i want to install a software who adept dont have it?
<kaminix> emilsedgh: What's a Semantic Desktop?
<alejandro> what is the problem in this line in the rc.local ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.1 it doesnt works
<emilsedgh> kaminix: at the current state, you could rate and comment and tag your files, AmaroK's Metainformation are not saved just-for-AmaroK, more will come...
<kaminix> Well that sounds cool. :)
<kaminix> Maybe Microsoft will steal it for Vista+1 (A)
<emilsedgh> kaminix: the Idea is: you recieve an email, you save the attachment somewhere, after a while you could see that 'This file is sent by an attachment from Your_Friends_Name at DATE'
<emilsedgh> kaminix: i think everyone in this community should learn to do not care about microsoft :)
<kaminix> And where will this metainfo be saved? Will it still be there if I re-install?
<Rudd-O> #ubuntu+1 is MUTE
<Rudd-O> can someone help me here instead_
<Rudd-O> ?
<Rudd-O> I know this is not a newb question, but I have run out of options
<andreas25> can i run squid on kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> kaminix: dunno exaclty, but yeah there were some discussions about these things
<jussi01> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kaminix> emilsedgh: Yeah. :p Just thought of how much MS stole from Linux when making Vista. :p Not that we're not doing the same, a lot of the KDE4 appearance is very Vista-like. :)
<Rudd-O> ok, the web has given me an option
<emilsedgh> andreas25: youre free, you can do everything :P
<andreas25> :P
<andreas25> ;)
<emilsedgh> kaminix: look, good ideas are good...i dont think its a bad thing to use others 'Good' ideas, or they use our good ideas
<andreas25> its not very easy but i believe in a few days i dont want to go back in ms os
<andreas25> :P
<emilsedgh> andreas25: i think you should install squid easily from adept manager
<kaminix> emilsedgh: Agreed. :) The prestige is in comming up with it first or not taking to long to put the good ideas to use. :)
<andreas25> and i ask u : only from adept i can install progz? if i want to install a program who adept dont have it?
<alejandro> what is the problem in this line in the rc.local
<alejandro> ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.1 it doesnt works
<emilsedgh> andreas25: you could 1)download .deb packages from outside repositories (if someone did) 2)add a new repository that includes that software 3)compile that from the source
<alejandro> all oter commands
<alejandro> works
<andreas25> ok thanks u emilsedgh :)
<kaminix> How do I log out from KDE4?
<andreas25> another one quenstion: i have english and greek languange on keyb layout how can i switch netween languanges ?
* kaminix starts kicker to log out
<exitus> hmm kann hier auch wer deutsch :) ? mein english is nicht so gut
<pag> !de | exitus
<ubotu> exitus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<emilsedgh> !de | exitus
<exitus> hx
<exitus> thx
<emilsedgh> andreas25: click on the flag
<emilsedgh> andreas25: or define a shortcut key
<andreas25> only with this one! i find this one  can i switch betw lang with a keyb shortcut shcu as alt+shift?
<emilsedgh> andreas25: you can
<andreas25> from where i can configure it?
<andreas25> or what is the default keyb shortcut?
<emilsedgh> systemSettings->Keyboard and Mouse->Keyboard Shortcuts
<emilsedgh> the last item :)
<hassan2a> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<emilsedgh> andreas25: oh 1 thing
<emilsedgh> andreas25: KDE shortcuts cannot be alt+shift
<emilsedgh> andreas25: but there is an special way for this one
<andreas25> i dont care if is this one i want only change lang from keyb
<emilsedgh> andreas25: go to systemSettings->Regiona and Language->Keyboard Layout->Xkb options, enable it and check ;Alt+shift' changes group
<cihan253> I am trying to add a script on amarok. I am using this way : tools + add script but it shows me a problem : libvisual is not installed . I got it and installed but the same problem again.
<yeo_> cihan253, i get that error when trying to look at more visualisations in the menu
<cihan253> yeo_:  so ? do you know how to fix it?
<Jucato> yeo_: you tried installing libvisual-0.4-plugins?
<mike1o> how do I use the mplayer engine for kaffeine?
<mike1o> instead of xine?
<Jucato> mike1o: Settings menu. you need to have mplayer installed of course... but if you do, you might want to just use kmplayer directly
<Jucato> the "funny" thing about kaffeine using the mplayer engine is that it really doesn't use it directly. it uses the embedded kmplayer that uses mplayer... so you have: Kaffeine -> Embedded KMPlayer -> MPlayer
<ardchoille> Sounds like the long way around to me
<Jucato> it is :)
<yeo_> Jucato, ill check now
<yeo_> nope didnt have that installed
<Jucato> try instaling it (as the popup said when trying to run visualizations)
<yeo_> ahh it worked :)
<mike1o> Jucato, actually I need to use kaffeine 'cause im watching dvb
* Jucato doesn't know what dvb is.. but thinks it *might* work on kmplayer if mplayer is needed anyway
<yeo_> Jucato, DVB is digital video broadcasting (digital tv)
<Jucato> hm.. weird.. I can no longer see mplayers as a choice..
<Jucato> either they removed (k)mplayer support from kaffeine.. or I'm missing something
<yeo_> ive mounted my fat32 partitions but i can only access them as root. does anyone know what i put into the fstab to make them readable by me
<Jucato> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<ardchoille> Jucato: I see "Embedded MPlayer for KDE (kmplayer_part)" in the video section of the file associations.
<Jucato> ardchoille: I meant in kaffeine...
<ardchoille> For several of the file types in Feisty
<ardchoille> Oh, ok
<Jucato> before, (pre-gutsy?), you can select at least 2 player engines in Kaffeine -> Settings -> Player Engine
<Jucato> Xine and Embedded MPlayer for KDE (kmplayer). now it only shows Kaffeine-Xine
<ardchoille> Jucato: I see both xine and mplayer in mine
<Jucato> hence, "pre-gutsy"...
<ardchoille> Oh
<ardchoille> Gutsy only has xine?
<Jucato> over here, it does
<ardchoille> Jucato: Do you happen to know if kaffeine can do closed captions? Or does it only support subtitles? Xine and mplayer support both subs and cc's.
<Jucato> I don't know.. haven't had the need to watch a video with separate subs :)
* emilsedgh prefers kmplayer, Kaffeine Part is unstable, also kaffeine's usability sucks
* Jucato likes kmplayer too.. except for the player buttons at the bottom... 
<Jucato> but they're ok
<emilsedgh> Jucato: ah!
<Jucato> definitely better than kplayer's
<emilsedgh> Jucato: I asked about removing them in kde-apps, but didnt get any reply
<Jucato> they're actually very useful when viewing embedded videos
<Jucato> I think that's where the rationale of having those kinds of buttons come from
<emilsedgh> Jucato: they should be normal kde widgets
<yeo_> Jucato, do y ou know how i would make the system read fstab without restarting?
<Jucato> but they would be too big for embedded viewing.
<Jucato> yeo_: just unmount and remount the specific drive
<Jucato> specific entry in fstab
* Jucato kicks the gibbon in the groin
<yeo_> it only lets me mount as root tho
<emilsedgh> Jucato: kaffeine has such toolbar, thats nice :) (in fullscreen mode)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yeah but notice how much space it takes up?  imagine that in a small embedded video rectangle
<Jucato> so while I understand the reason for that ugly bar in kmplayer... it's still ugly :P
<Jucato> but I use it nonetheless :D
<emilsedgh> Jucato: i think thats better than kmplayers, dont insist! :D
<Jucato> hehe
<Jucato> different use cases :)
<tue> Hello all. I have a very basic question. I have a video file stored in MJPG (played by ffmpeg video decoder using mplayer), and i want to store it in plain please-fill-my-harddrive avi format. What program can i use for that?
<emilsedgh> tue: ffmpeg :)
<emilsedgh> tue: ffmpeg -i input.mpeg output.avi :)
<emilsedgh> i think this should work
<tue> emilsedgh: cool. only its allready called input.mpeg :-)
<Jucato> (why does gutsy have non-working vmware & vbox, just when I need them!)
<tue> emilsedgh: its because i need to use the video file in matlab under linux, and it only supports plain avi.
<emilsedgh> haha
* emilsedgh did know!
<uga> Jucato: I installed the binary virtual box, and worked like charm
<emilsedgh> Jucato: because YOU need them ;)
<Jucato> uga: I know. but I'd prefer an official FOSS solution... but if I lose my mind later, I'll install the binary anyway..
<Jucato> hmph..
<arvin2212> hello guys
<arvin2212> new kubuntu user here
<arvin2212> transfered from ubuntu
<arvin2212> haha
<Jucato> !hi | arvin2212
<ubotu> arvin2212: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<arvin2212> hello
<arvin2212> :)
<arvin2212> guys just wanted to ask
<arvin2212> i;ve set up my connection
<arvin2212> using an usb adsl modem
<arvin2212> all seems good
<uga> Jucato: there's only two reasons to run vbox/vmware mostly. 64 bit or USB access, since neither are done by wine. And vbox foss won't do USB afaik?
<Jucato> uga: and I hope the feisty binary works on gutsy...
<arvin2212> but only prob......i cant browse any websites? it says page not found
<arvin2212> but  i can run and download updates wit adept wit no prob
<arvin2212> :D
<Jucato> uga: I have other reasons to use vbox right now. and from the configuration box earlier (virtualbox-ose) I saw some USB options.
<emilsedgh> arvin2212: hm, youre using konqueror?
<arvin2212> yesemilsedgh
<arvin2212> yes emilsedgh*
<Jucato> uga: ok my bad, no USB
<uga> heh, I knew ;)
* Jucato installs the binary...
<Jucato> er.. download first  of course
* Jucato was about to try qemu already
<arvin2212> An error occurred while loading http://www,yahoo.com:
<arvin2212> Could not connect to host http://www,yahoo.com/.
<arvin2212> i get that error on knoqueror
<arvin2212> konqueror*
<uga> Jucato: I only used vmware/vbox so far because wine didn't support devices other than usbfs mount
<emilsedgh> arvin2212: i think i did have this problem once, i dunno how thats fixed, maybe i quit the konqueror or restarted X, did you try them?
<uga> well, and now trying to setup a proper wine to run on this new 64bit box
<Jucato> uga: I need it to run other distros/os for testing/playing/writing
<arvin2212> i'll try to restart it as soon as i finish downloading the updates
* Jucato islucky not to have 64bit yet
<arvin2212> anyways emilsedgh thanks for giving me a possible solution
<arvin2212> xD
<uga> Jucato: 64bit works fine. All proprietary apps I used work just fine out of the box
<uga> Jucato: all, except wine =)
<emilsedgh> arvin2212: please tell me if that works, may happend to others ;)
<arvin2212> ok i will
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> gonna have my bath now so i'll post any updates later
* Jucato now thinks of qemu+kqemu
<emilsedgh> Jucato: did you try gnash on gutsy? it really sucks on feisty...and i dont like to have nonfree :(
<emilsedgh> arvin2212: thanks :)
<Jucato> emilsedgh: nope. I have flash. one of the few non-free stuff I'm willing to have :)
* Jucato goes for dinner first...
<tarek> wanted to know how to install my nvidia graphic card
<arvin2212> wants to know how to install my ATi x550 saphire graphic card
<SlimeyPete> tarek: install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy
<SlimeyPete> tarek: or else install he restricted manager and use that
<tarek> with apt-get install?
<arvin2212> wants to know how to install my ATi x550 saphire graphic card
<SlimeyPete> yeah. You'll need to add the universe/multiverse repos first though.
<SlimeyPete> tarek: restricted manager is the easiest way,btw, if you can currently get into X
<rstanca> hey guys, what's the sip client for kde, the equivalent for ekiga?
* ABOMINIUS return = $back
<blakey> Hey, is anyone around?
<arvin2212> yes
<arvin2212> :D
<emilsedgh> !hi | blakey
<ubotu> blakey: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<abominius> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arvin2212_> emilsedgh, u have any idea for me to install my ati driver?
<arvin2212_> :D
<arvin2212_> planning to run compiz or beryl
<emilsedgh> arvin2212_: feisty?
<arvin2212_> im not sure if my kubuntu is feisty..
<arvin2212_> :D
<arvin2212_> cause i downloaded it using wubi
<tarek> where do i get to change the multiverse stuff i only use apt-get install
<blakey> righto, im after some help, i've just reinstalled kubuntu (due to me breaking X), and all the things in add remove programs are greyed out, and, apt-get no worky, tried looking around google, but couldnt find anything...
<emilsedgh> arvin2212_: i suggest you to run Gutsy, its Beta, but stable, you could do that easily in gutsy
<arvin2212_> hmm...allriight .. will try that once my updates are done installing..
<emilsedgh> blakey: whats the problem with apt-get?
<pag> blakey, does " sudo apt-get update " give any errors?
* abominius away
<blakey> pag, nope, just says 0 updated etc
<blakey> emilsedgh: it just says that whatever package is obsolete or non existant
<denis__> hallo
<emilsedgh> blakey: could you please copy the output?
<blakey> yep
<denis__> i have installed kubuntu first yesterday
<denis__> now my monitorresolusion is 800* 600
<denis__> how can i change it to 1024*765 ?
<blakey> emilsedgh: want a pm of the output? or should i just paste here?
<pag> !fixres | denis__
<ubotu> denis__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pag> !pastebin | blakey
<SlimeyPete> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<emilsedgh> !paste | blakey
<ubotu> blakey: please see above
<tarek> how can i add multiverse?
<blakey> ahh yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39133/
<pag> !multiverse | tarek
<ubotu> tarek: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ardchoille> Firefox is in main isn't it?
<pag> blakey, could you try: " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox "
<pag> ardchoille, iirc yes
<denis__> bash: sudo/etc/init.d/?dmrestart: No such file or directory
<blakey> tried apt-get update, it doesnt update anything
<pag> blakey, update isn't the same as upgrade..
<blakey> oops, sorry, misread it
<ardchoille> denis__: you have to restart the specific dm you have. Are you using kde or gdm?
<denis__> kde
<blakey> looks like update is doing lots of stuff
<ardchoille> denis__: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<ardchoille> Mind the spaces
<denis__> it's the first time i have installed a linux distribution
<denis__> thx
<ardchoille> yw
<blakey> works now :)
<blakey> ty pag, emilsedgh
<pag> blakey, np :)
<emilsedgh> blakey: np, too
<blakey> righto, im off out, ttyl
<Denis89> hmm
<Denis89> i copied it to the terminal
<Denis89> and than i had a black screen with a white line on top
<Denis89> and now i can't change the resolution :(
<CarlosOSL> Hi :)
<Denis89> could anyone help me??
<jon__> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<waylandbill> Denis89: the resolution is set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<waylandbill> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Denis89> Permission denied
<waylandbill> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<arvin2212_> anyone have any idea for me to install compiz or beryl for kubuntu?
<pag> !beryl | arvin2212_
<ubotu> arvin2212_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<arvin2212_> thanks pag and ubotu
<ardchoille> !thanks | arvin2212_
<ubotu> arvin2212_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<arvin2212_> does an ati X550 saphire graphic card support accelerated openGL?
<Denis89> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Denis89> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Denis89> how can i join irc servers which are not signed as secured
<Denis89> i can't join a server which i could join @ windows
<deviance|away> My speakers were working fine untill i tried to play some video at the same time as amarok was playing, now the sound has gone really weak
<deviance|away> any odeas
<deviance|away> ideas*
<pag> deviance|away, check in kmix, that all the mixers are at maximum
<pag> deviance|away, well, maybe not all, but at least Master and PCM
<deviance|away> Aha, that seemed to work
<Denis89> how can i install programms?
<deviance|away> So playing the video must have turned it down
<deviance|away> Denis89: Adpet?
<deviance|away> Thanks pag
<Denis89> when i search firefox with adept
<pag> Denis89, np :)
<Denis89> it shows me firefox
<Denis89> but i can't choose it and install it
<Denis89> why?
<deviance|away> CLick the down arrow
<deviance|away> or right click
<deviance|away> and there should be an install optiomn
<pag> Denis89, open konsole, and type " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox "
<Denis89> ok
<Denis89> but i won't type it everytime when i want to install a program^
<Denis89> when i try it whith adept
<pag> Denis89, installations usually work through Adept too, but personally I dislike that prog.
<Denis89> it's gray
<Denis89> and i can't rightclick it
<deviance|away> Hmm
<deviance|away> It could be a locked database
<pag> Denis89, probably because your sources aren't updatet yet - that command should fix it
<Denis89> how can i update it?
<deviance|away> First button on the tool bar
<Denis89> i have downloaded the system yesterday
<deviance|away> Fetch update
<Denis89> so i thought it's the latest version^
<pag> deviance|away, " sudo apt-get update " or the one deviance|away tells yo :)
<deviance|away> pags way is easier unless you hate non-gui
<Denis89> tool bar?
<Denis89> which tool bar?
<Denis89> i have kde
<pag> Denis89, you're running Adept Manager, right?
<Denis89> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<deviance|away> You cant run command line while adept is running
<Denis89> oh xD
<Denis89> sry^^
<deviance|away> Wow, amarok just quit, no warning, no error dialogue, nothing.
<deviance|away> Is amarok 2 beta/alpha avalible?
<waylandbill> Denis89: the release CD isn't made everyday, so it can be out of date.
<triex> only for kde 4, i think
<deviance|away> Ah okay
<Denis89> how can i join an unsecured irc server?
<HanzZ> hi... how can i get current position in stream?
<HanzZ> current time
<HanzZ> oh :) maybe xine_get_pos_length is what i need :)
<deviance|away> gxine is a good media player for web steams
<waylandbill> Denis89: with an irc client?
<HanzZ> sorry :D omg :) it's bad channel :)
* HanzZ is going to kill himself
<Denis89> yes
<Denis89> whith the first installed irc client on kubuntu^^
<Denis89> when i try to join an irc server
<Denis89> there comes a message
<Denis89> unable to join because server isn't secured
<Denis89> or something like  that in german
<uga> Denis89: that's possibly client dependant. And... do you know "." and "," exist to join sentences?
<feierfox> hej!
<feierfox> which CD-Ripper do you recomment in kubuntu?
<feierfox> K3B?
<waylandbill> Denis89: did you maybe try to give a password when one wasn't required? Is the client you are using Konqueror?
<Denis89> yes i use konqueror.
<uga> waylandbill: konqueror for irc???
<Denis89> no not konqueror for irc
<Denis89> for internet.
<Denis89> to click the link of the irc channel.
<feierfox> KAudiocreator? K3b?
<uga> feierfox: what do you want to do. rip music?
<waylandbill> I meant Konversation.
<uga> waylandbill: good morning ;))
<feierfox> yes
<feierfox> in the best way
<waylandbill> Denis89: Konversation, sorry.
<feierfox> using LAME command line
<waylandbill> uga: morning.
<feierfox> and it should be safe
<Denis89> yes i use konversation.
<feierfox> EAC doenst work in my wine :(
<uga> feierfox: heh, want one nice trick? just go to media:/ in konqueror, and enter into the audio CD
<waylandbill> Denis89: what server are you trying to connect to?
<uga> feierfox: you'll see some virtual folders showing oggs, mp3...
<uga> just copy and paste to the folder you want them
<Denis89> irc://flp-irc.bit-torrent.to
<feierfox> i don't want it easy, i'm looking for the best way
<feierfox> need quality
<cihan253> hello I cant use my tv card with kubuntu can u help me?
<uga> feierfox: kaudiocreator is the name, iirc
<waylandbill> assuming the backend programs are available to do the ripping.
<uga> it's a lame frontend
<uga> and oggenc and... you know
<uga> feierfox: yes, that's the one. Kaudiocreator
<feierfox> hmmm...
<uga> you have soundKonverter too, but I don't know how well it performs for ripping
<uga> never used it
<waylandbill> Denis89: I just did Quick Connect and entered 'flp-irc.bit-torrent.to' as the server and got right in.
<uga> I don't see quality configuration options in soundkonverter... not good
<Denis89> oO
<Denis89> i can't . :(
<waylandbill> Denis89: File, Quick Connect.
<Denis89> aah thx. xD
<Denis89> now it works
<waylandbill> Denis89: and I didn't select to use ssl.
<JimmyDee> guten abend mein herrs
<RivaeAerya> Guys, i'm looking for a colorscheme that is easier on the eyes than black, but still compatible with white.
<Denis89> it works thx waylandbill
<uga> feierfox: soundkonverter allows for quality selection, but I can't see customiseable options for lame especifically... etc.
<JimmyDee> white looks nice on fuchia
<JimmyDee> or tope
<waylandbill> RivaeAerya: high contrast white. white is pretty compatible with white. ;-)
<feierfox> kaudiocreator contains wrong lame settings
<feierfox> :O
<JimmyDee> unless its white on white, then its bad woogies
<waylandbill> feierfox: why not use lame directly in a terminal?
<RivaeAerya> waylandbill: well.. no, it burns my eyes
<feierfox> because, first i have to rip the CD
<JimmyDee> try white on cyan rivae
<RivaeAerya> JimmyDee: how to set that?
<waylandbill> lower the contrast on the monitor then :)   I agree though... white is too bright.
<achilles> hey there guys
<JimmyDee> ok lets get back where I came in, what app are we messin with colours in?
<achilles> I need a little help, can anyone tell me where to get a MAC style application launcher panel for Kubuntu
<RivaeAerya> JimmyDee: KDE in general
<RivaeAerya> JimmyDee: so, the whole desktop. All the apps
<achilles> whihc animate as well, lik bounce and bloat when moved over by mouse
<JimmyDee> themes then
<RivaeAerya> JimmyDee: The "color schemes" part
<JimmyDee> ok uno momento
<achilles> anybody which knows about the application
<JimmyDee> on a gnome box, go figure...gimme a min
<RivaeAerya> JimmyDee: ok
<JimmyDee> booting my kubuntu box
<RivaeAerya> JimmyDee: k :)
<achilles> RivaeAerya: you have any idea baout
<achilles> mac style application launcher for Kubuntu
<RivaeAerya> achilles: baghira launcher
<JimmyDee> like a whats up dock?
<RivaeAerya> achilles: oh, ksmoothdock
<achilles> cool
<emilsedgh> achilles: katapult
<emilsedgh> achilles: oh, you want Dock!
<emilsedgh> achilles: install kooldock or ksmoothdock
<achilles> i mean it will sit like a panel and animates when you move your mouse and its not the dock bar it should be application lancher
<achilles> no not dock launcher
<JimmyDee> kooldock is nice
<kalle> Soes Suspend or Hibernate equal the -h (halt) when you shutdown
<kalle> Does*
<waylandbill> achilles: like kicker you mean?
<achilles> yeah
<achilles> wait
<JimmyDee> my kubuntu box refuses to boot
<achilles> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/EYEBLUE?content=65992
<achilles> check this its for karamba
<achilles> oops sorry
<achilles> wrong link
<waylandbill> kalle: no. halt doesn't power the system down IIRC.
<JimmyDee> aye karamba
<achilles> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=14730
<ardchoille> achilles: You might like kxdocker. But don't use the one in the repos, it's broken.
<achilles> yeah i want achive something like this, instead of having a quick launch, you'll have this panel and whihc animates when you move you mouse over it and launches the application
<NovaAesa> hello?
<ardchoille> achilles:  http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php#step8
<kalle> Because when i use shutdown -h now I can use Wake On Lan.. But do i use the Power Off in kubuntu i can't
<kalle> waylandbill: ^
<achilles> lemme see ardchoille , guys i gues you people got my point what i want
<achilles> i dont wnat a dock whihc shows my current open windows and applications, rather a launcher
<waylandbill> kalle: that's controlled by the bios, not the operating system.
<kalle> waylandbill: I know.. but if i open my console now and type shutdown -h i will be able to use WOL... But if i click the Logout > Power Off I can't... So theres a difference between those too :)
<otzku> I installed the windows version of firefox with wine so i could watch flash on my 64bit box but how do i run firefox now?
<feierfox> KAudioCreator works fine
<achilles> thanx ardchoille thats what i wanted
<waylandbill> kalle: I don't know. Don't use WOL. I just leave the system on all the time.
<kalle> Haha
<ardchoille> achilles: I'd post a screenshot but imageshack.us isn't working atm.
<arvin2212> guys
<uga> ardchoille: the site is up, at least here
<arvin2212> what is the room or channel for installing effects to kubuntu
<ardchoille> uga: Yeah, it's up, but it gives errors when you try to post a pic
<uga> ardchoille: heh, I tried uploading an icon. Now it says unknown host. Dns issues, it seems
<ardchoille> uga: Ah, yeah
<arvin2212> any1 here haveany experience installing compiz?
<ardchoille> arvin2212: If you're just wanting drop shadows, fade ins/outs, and translucency, you can get those without compiz/beryl.
<arvin2212> i want those cubelike effects
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> i've installed compiz
<arvin2212> and have the manager at my system
<arvin2212> but nothing is working
<arvin2212> :S
<arvin2212> it worked before when i was in ubuntu
<uga> arvin2212: are you running ccsm?
<uga> or something else
<arvin2212> yes
<arvin2212> ccsm
<uga> arvin2212: "desktop cube" and "rotate cube" enabled?
<arvin2212> yup
<arvin2212> but no effects yet
<arvin2212> :D
<JimmyDee> did you do compiz -- replace?
<arvin2212> yes sir
<arvin2212> only thing is i've not enable the desktop effects
<arvin2212> then again, i dont know where to find it
<arvin2212> :D
<JimmyDee> compiz -- replace should enable the effects
<JimmyDee> unless theres an error, have you tried compiz --replace in console and see what it says?
<arvin2212> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<arvin2212> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 1002:5b63 (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<arvin2212> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<arvin2212> Trying again with indirect rendering:
<arvin2212> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present.
<arvin2212> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<arvin2212> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<arvin2212> this is what it says
<uga> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JimmyDee> ah, are you using an ATI card?
<andre_> hola
<andre_> Anyone speak Spanish??????????????????
<uga> andre_: en #kubuntu-es
<JimmyDee> #kubuntu-es
<andre_> thanks uga
<andre_> thanks jimmy
<JimmyDee> *bow*
<JimmyDee> arvin are you on an ati card?
<arvin2212> yeah
<arvin2212> im using ati jimmy
<JimmyDee> have you installed xserver-xgl?
<arvin2212> actually i've downloaded some driver from the adept manager
<JimmyDee> and created a new session?
<arvin2212> but i dont think i've intalled xserver-xgl
<arvin2212> do u think i should restart my computer?
<JimmyDee> try in console sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<arvin2212> its installing
<arvin2212> Setting up xserver-xgl (7.2.0.git.20070224-0ubuntu3) ...
<arvin2212> it says that
<arvin2212> i think its done?
<arvin2212> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<arvin2212> !paste
<JimmyDee> do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511166
<arvin2212> Setting up xserver-xgl (7.2.0.git.20070224-0ubuntu3) ...
<arvin2212> arvin2212@ubuntu:~$
<JimmyDee> that made my windows wobbly, it too shall yours
<arvin2212> hmm
<arvin2212> i hope
<arvin2212> thanks jimmydee
<JimmyDee> quite welcome
<arvin2212> will post some feedbacks
<JimmyDee> np
<arvin2212> First step is getting Ati-fglrx drivers set up. To do this use the Restricted Driver Manager.
<arvin2212> Code:
<arvin2212> System >> Administration >> Restricted Drivers Manager
<arvin2212> hmm how do i do that in kubuntu?
<arvin2212> :D
<andre_> Anyone know how do use ndiswrapper... sorry my english is bad
<JimmyDee> see theres the rub, I used gnome
<arvin2212> i see
<arvin2212> haha
<andre_> gnome what is that
<JimmyDee> the other white meat andre
<cihan253> hello can anyone help me about my tv card?
<JimmyDee> what problem with the tv card?"
<JimmyDee> multitasking, still with you arvin, working on a fix
<cihan253> I cant use it on kubuntu
<llp78> is there any way to hide your taskbar icons as youcan in xp?
<waylandbill> andre_: install it and use it to install a windows driver. The community docs on help.ubuntu.com in the networking section tells how to use it.
<cihan253> JimmyDee: I installed kdetv but cant see anything
<JimmyDee> and you have good signal to the card?
<uga> andre_: hace mucho que no lo he utilizado, pero los tutoriales suelen ser muy buenos para estas cosas. Solamente ignora las partes referentes al kernel, e instalar paquetes: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_wmp54gs
<arvin2212> alright jimmydee
<cihan253> I can use it on windows JimmyDee but I dont want to use windows anymore
<uga> waylandbill: heh, I love gentoo tuts for this sort of stuff ;)
<JimmyDee> join the club cihan
<andre_> gracias UGA
<JimmyDee> I use my hauppage bt870 with mythtv, but kdetv was always hinky
<cihan253> JimmyDee:  in kde info I can find : Multimedia controller : Philips semiconductors SAA7134/SAA7135HL video broadcast decoder ( rev 01 )
<uga> andre_: segn waylandbill existen tutoriales especficos para ubuntu. Un segundo...
<uga> andre_: there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<cihan253> JimmyDee:  you mean install MythTV Frontend ?
<brewmaster> anybody know what to do if you get a "could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application" error when trying to upgrade to gutsy gibbon?
<JimmyDee> and the backend
<JimmyDee> its kinda cool, lets you record etc, like a giant tivo
<d0zer> have anyone had trouble installing nvidia drivers? i can compile the driverpackage and it seems to install.. but when i restart kdm it's like it wont accept the new compiled kernel module.. am i doing something wrong ??
<brewmaster> nm
<JimmyDee> arvin I'm not finding any help without using the restricted driver manager, which is not in the repos for kde till 7.10
<brewmaster> I just tried again and now it's working :P
<arvin2212> hmm
<cihan253> JimmyDee:  do you know any .deb pocket to use ?
<arvin2212> so what u mean jimmy is kubuntu doesnt have the restricted driver manager?
<JimmyDee> precisely
<arvin2212> .deb pocket? no idea.. :D
<JimmyDee> packet
<andre_> Gracias Uga voy a revisar esta documentacion...muchas gracias
<JimmyDee> packae
<Jucato> !qemu
<JimmyDee> type jim
<arvin2212> nope jimmy
<JimmyDee> package
<arvin2212> haha
<andre_> Uga : si llego a solucionar mi problema te lo agradecere mucho :)
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<JimmyDee> you go Uga!
<arvin2212> type jim package?
<waylandbill> arvin2212: restricted-manager is available.
<cihan253> grr ok packet :p
<JimmyDee> no no arvin, that was me telling me to type
<waylandbill> !info restricted-manager
<arvin2212> waylandbill where do i get it
<arvin2212> ahh..haha..i see
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 0.20 (feisty), package size 32 kB, installed size 300 kB
<JimmyDee> its early here and its been a long night
<arvin2212> ahh i see
<King_anarky> evening peeps
<JimmyDee> restricted-manager is gnome stuff
<waylandbill> arvin2212: it will probably require some gnome libs to be installed.
<arvin2212> hmm
<arvin2212> im pretty new to kubuntu
<arvin2212> :D
<JimmyDee> it doesnt even show up waylandbill
<Jucato> !info restricted-manager-kde gutsy
<ubotu> restricted-manager-kde: manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.31 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 288 kB
<King_anarky> ess soundchip not found in feisty?
* Jucato hugs gutsy
<waylandbill> Jucato: I'm preparing to jump to gusty today.
<arvin2212> i tried searching for restricted driver manager in adept
<Jucato> waylandbill: [caps]  good luck [caps] 
<arvin2212> and there is one
<arvin2212> should i install it?
<JimmyDee> gutsy doesnt play well with my webcam
<JimmyDee> sure arvin, give er a whirl
<arvin2212> allright
<JimmyDee> cant hurt anything
<arvin2212> yeah
<arvin2212> i hope
<arvin2212> :D
<waylandbill> Jucato: thanks. lol
<King_anarky> QU: ess soundchip not found in feisty?
<JimmyDee> ess18??
<King_anarky> sorry ess688
<arvin2212> be right back guys
<JimmyDee> the 18xx series had an issue a while back
<King_anarky> forgive me im a switcher from xp :D
<JimmyDee> we're all switchers of a sort king
<King_anarky> everything else works neato but the soundcard/chip hasnt been found
<JimmyDee> onboard or card?
<King_anarky> card
<King_anarky> ISA card, in only ISA slot :|
<JimmyDee> ummm....may I suggest a creative labs soundcard?
<JimmyDee> isa
<JimmyDee> thats it
<King_anarky> old i know but all ive got
<waylandbill> King_anarky: the only thing we need to forgive is that you didn't switch sooner. ;-)
<JimmyDee> never made anything isa work with ubuntu myself
<King_anarky> ive been trying but every other install botched up
<King_anarky> so far this has been a success
<King_anarky> it worked on dapper drake :D
<King_anarky> just not here now
<andre_> Uga : yo tengo un usb Tew-424usb no lo puedo confugurar
<waylandbill> isa. ick. I don't think you can go into the store and buy anything older than pci these days.
<uga> andre_: ni idea, ya lo siento
<JimmyDee> spend 30 bux buy audigy pci
<King_anarky> only 2nd hand stuff from the junk box
<andre_> ok gracias de todos modos
<King_anarky> find 30 bucks :D
<uga> andre_: you could try #ndiswrapper
<arvin2212> hey guys
<JimmyDee> work good, last long time
<King_anarky> im trying to get by on what i have this is only a server but sounds would be nice
<andre_> eso estyo haciendo
<arvin2212> i've followed the compiz tutorial in this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511166
<arvin2212> but
<arvin2212> when i try to run the compi
<arvin2212> compiz
<arvin2212> in terminal i get this error
<arvin2212> arvin2212@ubuntu:~$ compiz --replace
<arvin2212> Fatal: Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<arvin2212> Checks indicate that it's impossible to start compiz on your system.
<waylandbill> King_anarky: would you need sound on a server? I'd imagine you could get by without it just fine as well.
<JimmyDee> that would indicate that the fglrx driver is not running
<King_anarky> true, but its handy
<waylandbill> arvin2212: old video card?
<arvin2212> dont think so
<arvin2212> it was working in ubuntu
<JimmyDee> am I correct here guys its sudo apt-get install xserver-driver-fglrx
<arvin2212> btw im using ATI X550 saphire..
<tobias> JimmyDee: yes
<waylandbill> arvin2212: glxinfo | grep direct
<King_anarky> yes jimmy
<waylandbill> arvin2212: what does that output
<arvin2212> direct rendering: No
<JimmyDee> no fglrx yet
<arvin2212> aww..in ubuntu it said yes
<King_anarky> installation text
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> so what do  i have to do?
<arvin2212> :D
<JimmyDee> wait, x550?
<waylandbill> arvin2212: did you run aticonfig yet?
<arvin2212> yes
<arvin2212> X550 saphire
<arvin2212> erm not yet waylandbill
<JimmyDee> does that do aiglx guys?
<tobias> if it was running with ubuntu- I guess yes
<tobias> or he installed xgl at ubuntu as well and just doesnt remember :)
<furix> salut
<JimmyDee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JimmyDee> then select ati, and your proper resolution settings
<furix> hello*
<JimmyDee> and all the other happy junk it asks
<arvin2212> ok ill try
<waylandbill> JimmyDee: ati driver won't direct render. You need the fglrx.
<arvin2212> arvin2212@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arvin2212> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<King_anarky> i just read kubuntu dropped ISA support
<JimmyDee> stop stop
<arvin2212> i get that error
<arvin2212> :D
<naelp> how can you get rid of the fade in tooltip when you put your cursor over the taskbar list? :/
<naelp> so it just appears instead of fading
<waylandbill> King_anarky: I figured that.
<tobias> arvin2212: strg + Alt + F1 - log in as super user and do it again
<Jucato> naelp: you can't it's either on or off only
<JimmyDee> sudo apt-get install xserver-driver-fglrx arvin
<arvin2212> what is strg tobias
<tobias> oh sorry - ctrl
<tobias> :)
<arvin2212> E: Couldn't find package xserver-driver-fglrx
<JimmyDee> crud
<waylandbill> King_anarky: as newer versions are released, the system requirements would make an isa based motherboard so slow that it wouldn't be worth the time or effort.
<King_anarky> not everyone has money man, thats why i never bought a new xp copy
<JimmyDee> my bad sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<waylandbill> JimmyDee: it's xorg-server-fglrx btw.
<Jucato> JimmyDee: probably xorg-driver-fglrx?
<King_anarky> um h/o
<Jucato> it is? oh they've changed names in gutsy?
<JimmyDee> aaack driver
<JimmyDee> not server
* Jucato hates name changes
<King_anarky> no im right
<King_anarky> nm
<JimmyDee> my fingers arent up to snuff today
<waylandbill> King_anarky: I feel for ya. new hardware isn't in everyone's budget, but that doesn't mean developers have to support the old hardware forever.
<JimmyDee> 8 dolla joe, used computer store
<King_anarky> i know
<King_anarky> is there any legacy stuff?
<waylandbill> Jucato: woops. it is xorg-driver-fglrx. What was I typing. LOL!
<Jucato>  <waylandbill> JimmyDee: it's xorg-server-fglrx btw. <--- that's what :P
<JimmyDee> I know I'm not on crack
<Jucato> you were close though :P
<JimmyDee> I thought I typed that
<waylandbill> King_anarky: I'd imagine you'd have to use an older release that may not be supported.
<waylandbill> Jucato: not enough coffee I guess. hehe
<King_anarky> >:(
<waylandbill> JimmyDee: not enough coffee either? :)
<arvin2212> guys im back
<arvin2212> jimmy
<JimmyDee> ya?
<arvin2212> what is the command once again?
<arvin2212> sorry
<waylandbill> w/b arvin2212
<JimmyDee> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<arvin2212> my computer crashed when i pressed ctrl+alt+f1
<arvin2212> thanks waylandbill and jimmy
<JimmyDee> dont press ctrl+alt+f1 then
<arvin2212> haha
<arvin2212> ok
<waylandbill> arvin2212: you can do that in a konsole. You don't need to use vt1
<arvin2212> xorg-driver-fglrx is already the newest version.
<bjwebb_> hi
<arvin2212> i get thta
<arvin2212> that*
<arvin2212> :D
<JimmyDee> aticonfig --initial
<Jucato> anyone w/ experience using qemu+kqemu, vmware, and/or virtualbox?  wondering if qemu+kqemu runs just as fast as the other two (to run other Linuxes, not Windows)
<arvin2212> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<arvin2212> :(
<JimmyDee> crap, sudo aticonfig --initial
<waylandbill> Jucato: with the kernel module qemu runs rather fast.
<waylandbill> Jucato: without it, it runs pretty slow.
<JimmyDee> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Jucato> waylandbill: kernel module? you mean the one from kqemu?
<waylandbill> Jucato: yes.
<t0m3k__> hi, I try to compile lastest version of GimpShop end first error: Test for GLIB failed. See the file 'INSTALL' for help; I compile GLib-2.14.1 from net end now I have this error: pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.14.1, but GLIB (2.12.11) was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best to remove the old version of GLib.
<Jucato> kewl
<arvin2212> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<arvin2212> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<arvin2212> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arvin2212> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<t0m3k__> whi i must do now? End sorry for my English, im from poland
<t0m3k__> what*
<JimmyDee> ok then, restart the xserver using your preferred method, then log back into the kde-xgl session
<arvin2212> erm using ctrl+alt+backspace?
<JimmyDee> thatll work
<arvin2212> allright
<arvin2212> :D
<arvin2212> hmm
<arvin2212> there is just kde
<arvin2212> and another is xsomething wit xfirexgl (something like that)
<JimmyDee> then you dint finish the tutorial
<JimmyDee> xfirexgl
<arvin2212> bt when i try to login using that xgl thingy
<JimmyDee> then
<arvin2212> it just goes back to the login screen
<waylandbill> t0m3k__: isn't there a binary of gimpshop?
<JimmyDee> are you using kdm as your login screen?
<arvin2212> what is kdm?
<arvin2212> :D
<JimmyDee> I'll take that as a yes
<tobias> yep
<arvin2212> haha
<tobias> you can
<JimmyDee> sudo apt-get install gdm
<tobias> ;)
<JimmyDee> kdm is too slow for xgl
<arvin2212> i see
<JimmyDee> its caca you see
<arvin2212> lol
<JimmyDee> arvin in a konsole type fglrxinfo and please tell me it says ATI something and not mesa
<ghozala> anybody help i was installing skype and it  needs this packges but i didnt find them
<t0m3k__> waylandbill, yes, ther is but i wont lastest version :)
<arvin2212> arvin2212@ubuntu:~$ fglrxinfo
<arvin2212> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<arvin2212> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<arvin2212> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<arvin2212> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<arvin2212> OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)
<arvin2212> :(
<waylandbill> you probably need to compile the version of glib it is asking for.
<arvin2212> do u think i should go back to ubuntu?
<arvin2212> or xubuntu
<arvin2212> xD
<JimmyDee> which kernel are you using arvin?
<Jucato> !paste | arvin2212
<ubotu> arvin2212: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<waylandbill> arvin2212: you need to look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the error that caused the driver not to load.
<arvin2212> 2.6.20-16-generic
<JimmyDee> ok, that should work
<ghozala> how can i get this packages qt 4.2.1+ and D-Bus 1.0.0 and libsigic++2.02 and libasound2 1.0.12
<JimmyDee> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure fglrx is selected
<t0m3k__> I think, I must remove  GLIB v.2.12.11 but i don't know how :( I have Linux from 3 days
<mommsi> Einfache Frage fr die Profis. Wenn ich mit apt-get -f install Abhngigkeiten korrigiert habe, bekomme ich die (Ergebnis) Fehlermeldung das 100 Pakete nicht aktualisiert worden sind. Wer mag mir weiterhelfen ?
<Jucato> !de | mommsi
<ubotu> mommsi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mommsi> Danke
<arvin2212> Package configuration
<arvin2212> when i get to that window
<arvin2212> i cant press ok
<JimmyDee> tab
<arvin2212>   For users of multi-head setups, this option will configure only one of    
<arvin2212>   the heads.  Further configuration will have to be done manually in the X  
<arvin2212>   server configuration file, /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<waylandbill> t0m3k__: if you're new to linux, you may not want to use the latest version. You may want to stick with the stable version.
<arvin2212> ahh
<arvin2212> got it
<arvin2212> xD
<waylandbill> t0m3k__: latest versions could have bugs and other strange things that you may not know how to deal with yet.
<JimmyDee> strange being the key word in that phrase
<arash> waylandbill , isn't it more like the newer (K)Ubuntu has more GUI and automatics (less terminal)?
<JimmyDee> the terminal is your freyund
<arvin2212> hmm
<arvin2212> i think im done
<JimmyDee> ok restart xserver
<JimmyDee> come back and pastebin your fglrxinfo and glxinfo
<arvin2212> ok
<JimmyDee> then give us the link
<waylandbill> arash: newer version of a single application is a little different than the whole os.
<arash> waylandbill: ah, I assumed you talked about the os, I didn't read the previous messages.
<t0m3k__> waylandbill: ok, so thx for help :) I'll install binary v. God bye or do usyszenia!! (Polish version ;p )
<waylandbill> t0m3k__: don't let my advice stop you from attempting to build head versions when you're more experienced of course.
<mauri> i'm not able to read what a cd audio contains
<arash> Any good DC++ clients any1 can recommend, and don't end up in me getting to compile it myself?
<mauri> i'm not able to read what a cd audio content
<arash> !patience |mauri
<ubotu> mauri: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mauri> arash: no, i wote worng contains
<arash> anyway, do you mean nothing happens when you put a disk in the tray?
<mauri> arash: what it happen is that with dolphin all it' fine but with a terminal or xterm the cdrom0 directory is empty
<waylandbill> mauri: in a terminal, you'll only see data CD contents, not an audio cd.
<mauri> waylandbill: ok but i think that with a cat command i'm able to copy entire disk
<uga> mauri: dd, rather
<uga> dd if =/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<waylandbill> mauri: I'm sure you can use dd or some other program that looks at the cd in a low level.. sure..
<waylandbill> mauri: but that doesn't mean that you can use ls to view the contents or anything like that.
<uga> mauri: an audio CD doesn't contain directories and files, so you cannot see them from terminal mode
<uga> mauri: in the gui, under dolphin, dolphin creates a "virtual" filesystem, that does not exist in the CD, to make the user easier read it
<uga> but what you see in dolphin isn't the real contents of the CD
<yeo_> can someone reccomend an ftp client for kde plz?>
<uga> yeo_: konqueror
<uga> just type ftp://... and you're done
<waylandbill> kget isn't bad either.
<uga> waylandbill: ?
<uga> kget doesn't allow browsing or uploading, just downloading
* uga gives coffee to waylandbill =)
<uga> wakeup! ;P
<waylandbill> when used in conjunction with konqueror, kget is a nice tool though. :)
<waylandbill> it wasn't specified that the client needed to upload. :-P
<waylandbill> otherwise I'd just use ftp in a terminal. hehe
<yeo_> ahh cool konq seems to be doing the trick
<ckorkuch> anyone got anylinks for an Broadcom BCM4318 AirForce One 54g?  Ive tried several howtos with no luck
<waylandbill> ckorkuch: I have that card. Using ndiswrapper with a windows driver yielded excellent results
<ghozala> hay any body help i ve downloaded skype and i didnt know how to install it
<uga> yeo_: http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=76
<uga> have a look at that
<uga> konqueror kioslaves can do much more than you think
<waylandbill> ghozala: where did you download it from?
<ghozala> from skype.com
<ghozala> waylandbill: i dont how to install it
<uga> ghozala: what format is the file
<uga> tar.gz, tar.bz2, .deb, .rpm...?
<waylandbill> ghozala: dpkg -i
<ghozala> .deb
<uga> then dpkg -i filename.deb
<uga> ghozala: I believe konqueror allows right-click install too
<ghozala> inn konsole
<uga> maybe I'm wrong but I think it does
<waylandbill> uga, it does. right-click, actions, install.
<allexander> 
<emilsedgh> uga: no, not in feisty
<uga> !ru | allexander
<ubotu> allexander:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ghozala> how ???
<uga> emilsedgh: ah
<emilsedgh> uga: there was a servicemenu for pre-feisty things
<uga> why was it removed
<uga> I find it useful for end-users
<ghozala> there is emial file and send with bluetoth only there is no install
<uga> what on earth... there's no official skype linux version anymore?
<uga> those guys dropped it?
<waylandbill> now I'm confused. I have fiesty and when I right-click in konqueror or from the desktop on a deb file, I have Kubuntu Package Menu, Install Package.
<uga> a second. I'm in gutsy. Will test too
<ghozala> uga: what is that mean  dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<emilsedgh> waylandbill: you upgraded to feisty ?
<waylandbill> emilsedgh: no. clean install of feisty
<emilsedgh> ghozala: means you should run it as root
<uga> waylandbill: it got removed, right
<tobias> ghozala: do sudo and then the command
<uga> not here in gutsy
<waylandbill> uga: darn. That was a nice feature actually.
<yeo_> and is there a good wysiwyg html editor for kde?
<uga> waylandbill: it shouldn't be hard to add your own actions there. A .desktop file I believe
<uga> waylandbill: maybe report a bug? =)
<emilsedgh> yeo_: no
<emilsedgh> uga: how's gutsy's new package installed?
<emilsedgh> s/installed/installer
<uga> yeo_: quanta works for you?
<emilsedgh> uga: quanta+ is not WYSIWYG
* Jucato was about to say that
<uga> emilsedgh: it's got a wysiwyg part
<uga> not sure how good or bad it works, but it does have one
<Jucato> it doesn't
<Jucato> I've asked the devs
<waylandbill> yeo_: there are wysiwyg editors, but coding yields a far better output.
<mauri> uga: i'm not able to creates virtual
<yeo_> coding html?
<Jucato> kompozer, successor to Nvu, is available in Gutsy
<emilsedgh> uga: thats VPL, i dunno whats that, but thats crap, the only try to bring that into kde was kafka which is a dead project for yearts
<uga> emilsedgh: uhm, that's the one I was referring to
<emilsedgh> kafka is dead from 2002 without any output
<uga> emilsedgh: nono, not kafka, I meant vpl
<waylandbill> yeo_: yes. code. HTML is a markup language.
<yeo_> hm k
<emilsedgh> uga: it does something like this: remove all the tags and show the text :D (this is what i see from it)
<ksivaji> i am trying to install samba using apt-get from rep but its trying to  remove autoconf automake1.9 linux-headers-2.6.20-16 linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic
<emilsedgh> yes, nvu should be nice for WYSIWYG
<emilsedgh> ksivaji: complete output please :)
<uga> emilsedgh: rather limited though
<ksivaji> emilsedgh one sec
<waylandbill> doing wysiwyg, you could even use oowriter to produce html output.
<emilsedgh> ksivaji: in pastebin service
<ksivaji> ya
<emilsedgh> !pastebin | ksivaji
<ubotu> ksivaji: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<emilsedgh> thanks
<ksivaji> emilsedgh http://pastebin.com/m1ff5aea9
<ksivaji> emilsedgh
<ksivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ uname -r
<ksivaji> 2.6.20-16-generic
<emilsedgh> ksivaji: have you any on-offucual repository?
<ksivaji> yes
<ksivaji> http://pastebin.com/m2468ba21
<emilsedgh> s/offucual/official
<emilsedgh> ksivaji: looks like they are all ubuntu repo's, try sudo apt-get update
<ksivaji> emilsedgh ya i tried just before
<emilsedgh> ksivaji: so this should be a problem from ubuntu side (as i can see), try to report MOTU's about this and try again in a few hours
<emilsedgh> am i right Jucato?
<SphiniX> Hi all, real n00b here. Just installed Kubuntu on an old laptop and its running fine. I was wondering if you guys and galls could help me out. How do I perform offline installations of programs (like Xine etc)? The laptop doesnt have internet access, so I want to use my external harddrive...
<ksivaji> !MOTU
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<LjL> !info apt-zip | SphiniX
<ubotu> sphinix: apt-zip: Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<LjL> !offline | SphiniX
<ubotu> SphiniX: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<waylandbill> What's up with ksivaji getting that the kernel package wants to be removed?
<SphiniX> thats great, thanks all
<waylandbill> aptCD is another alternative as well.
<ksivaji>    waylandbill   no i dont want to remove that kernel
<ksivaji> waylandbill it tried to remove my kernel
<waylandbill> ksivaji: I'm not saying you do and you shouldn't, but apt is saying it wants to.
<ksivaji> waylandbill it tries* to remove my kernel
<ksivaji> waylandbill is there any solution for this
<SphiniX> How do I find out which distro I have?? I thought it was KDE, but I feel n00bie just asking this :)
<llutz> SphiniX: lsb_release -a
<SphiniX> thx
<waylandbill> I'm wondering why it was flagged as an unneeded dependency. Sounds like an important metapackage was removed or something
<ksivaji> waylandbill ya i removed some package long back
<ksivaji> but i am not sure whether it is meta or something
<waylandbill> ksivaji: all that you install or remove is logged in /var/log/dpkg.log
<ksivaji> ho
<BluesKaj> Howdy All :)
<waylandbill> hi BluesKaj
<giacomino> ciao
<BluesKaj> hi waylandbill, busy this morning ?
<waylandbill> not really. just trying to dist upgrade to gusty using adept.
<deviance> How can I find my graphics card out?
<waylandbill> yipes. 1 gig to download. will do that later.
<deviance> Jucato: How do I enable the nvidia-glx drivers and find out my grapics card?
<emilsedgh> hi BluesKaj
<Jucato> deviance: to find out: lspci | grep -i vga
<BluesKaj> yeah waylandbill , i did that relatively successfully yesterday, but I'made the mistake of trying to install the new development kernel  2.6.22 and my pc wouldn't boot into it , but it boots fine into the 2.6.20 kernel.
<BluesKaj> hi emilsedgh
<deviance> nVidia Corporation GeForce 7300 GS (rev a1) thats gonna be nvidia-glx then isnt it
<deviance> Or could be legacy
<deviance> Hmm
<llutz> deviance: 7300gs = glx-new here
<deviance> -new?
<waylandbill> deviance: lspci will tell the video card.
<deviance> Oh
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> deviance: follow that link to the nvidia page
<waylandbill> for a pci video card anyway.
<deviance> Ah
<Jucato> there's a link to a list of cards
<deviance> :D
<deviance> You want one or more of the following: hardware-accelerated 3D, TV-Out support, dual head support
<deviance> I dont have any of thoes I dont think
<Jucato> emilsedgh: sorry I was out of the room and out of it.. couldn't reply to your request for confirmation/support
<llutz> deviance: at least hardware-accelerated 3D, otherwise you can still use "nv"-driver
<deviance> How can I tell if I have hardware-accelerated 3D?
<emilsedgh> Jucato: np
<llutz> deviance: if you don't miss anything (playing video, playing games...) you won't need the nvidia-driver
<deviance> I miss playing games :P
<deviance> How can I tell if I have hardware-accelerated 3D?
<llutz> deviance: the 7300 has it, but you'll need the nvidia-driver to use it
<deviance> Ok
<deviance> Is the nvidia-driver the nvidia-glx?
<llutz> deviance: as i said: i use glx-new fot 7300gs
<llutz> for
<deviance> Okay :D
<deviance> Im installing it now
<deviance> Now to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<deviance> Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<deviance> llutz: Could I change it in the control center then?
<llutz> deviance: controlcenter? xorg.conf is the place for changes
<deviance> kcontrol would let me select nv or propietory drivers though
<Cugel> I finally caved and installed Compiz. Impressive (except for all the error messages and crashes). Anyway.
<deviance> Okay, how do I change xorg? Is that dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<llutz> deviance: just make sure that the line "Driver "nvidia"  exists (not "nv") in that file
<deviance> HAHA It worked!
<deviance> Thanks soo much llutz :D
<deviance> I restarted and got a huge NVIDIA screen :D
<deviance> I love you
<llutz> deviance: type "glxinfo |grep render"
<deviance> direct rendering: Yes
<deviance> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7300 GS/PCI/SSE2
<deviance>     GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,
<llutz> fine, all done it works
<deviance> That means my screensaver works if nothing else :D
<deviance> :D
<deviance> Best day of my life :D
<deviance> Now for compiz-fusion
<emilsedgh> haha
<waylandbill> deviance: certainly you've had better days than seeing an nvidia screen. :)
<deviance> Is 46C degrees hot for a graphics card?
<llutz> deviance: not really
<deviance> :D
<deviance> Okay then
<deviance> :D
<deviance> Okay, compiz fusion works, but ive lost all windo decoration
<ckorkuch> anyone help me with some minor wireless troubles?
<ckorkuch> do i need to put in the default gateway IP of my router to get wireless working in Knetworkmanager?
<runlevelten> If you've lost all window decoration, that means it doesn't work.
<mauri> i'm not able to view a cd audio content
<mauri>  i'm not able to view a cd audio content
<sbucat> hi...i am in gutsy and it works fine but....i have no boost for microfone i have alc861-vd intel
<deviance> Jucato: I ran compiz --replace to start CF, how do I switch back?
<Jucato> back to what? kwin? "kwin --replace"
<deviance> That worked
<deviance> Now how can I prevent compiz from failing to open?
<Silsa> Beryl was not working correctly because my nvidia drivers were not installed. I manually installed them and everything seemed to be working correctly as beryl started working and I could do various things you'd expect to only be able to do once the drivers were installed. So I also installed flash player and after that my sound stopped working so I restarted my computer. At this point I can't get into a graphical interface of any sort. I can
<mauri>  i'm not able to view a cd audio content
<Jucato> Silsa: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Silsa> ok thx
<emilsedgh_> mauri: try audiocd:/ in konqueror
<mauri> emilsedgh_: using dolphin i'm able to see the content but i'm not able using xterm or a terminal
<emilsedgh_> mauri: sure, thats a KIO Slave, if you want to rip an audiocd from terminal you should use programs like acidrip i think
<mauri> emilsedgh_: samone told me that should be possibile to copy entire cd using cat command
<Tm_T> cd?
<Tm_T> ah yes
<emilsedgh_> mauri: dunno, dont think so...
<Tm_T> it is
<Tm_T> cat /dev/hdX > foofoo.iso
<Tm_T> done
<mauri> Tm_T: yes i try
<xeniter> !mp3
<gustavo> does anyone knows a app like 'getright' that uses proxy?
<ubunturos> gustavo: kget, may be
<emilsedgh_> gustavo: kget does...
<Tm_T> gustavo: how about telling us what this getright is?
<ubunturos> Tm_T: getright is a download manager for windows (DAP etc. like stuff)
<andy_111> hi all
<Tm_T> I see, then Kget, yes
<andy_111> have a question about kernel modules
<gustavo> thaaanks
<Tm_T> or, why not, wget
<mauri> Tm_T: cat: /dev/scd0: Input/output error
<gustavo> Tm_T: download manager
<Tm_T> gustavo: got it
<gustavo> wget for a several files? not so practical
<Tm_T> mauri: scd0 ?
<Tm_T> gustavo: true, but then again, I rarely download stuff that way so I don't mind
<andy_111> can anyone help with kernel modules?
<oreomasta> join #ubuntu-documentation
<Tm_T> andy_111: not if you dont tell what is your problem
<mauri> Tm_T: yes...this is what Disk & fileSitems shown
<Tm_T> mauri: then dont know
<andy_111> Tm_T: thanx, well i have a dvb-c card from twinhan
<andy_111> and i have to compile the kernel modules for it
<rempresent> dudes, gnome is so bloated in ubuntu it makes me sick, i can't get anything to work properly
<rempresent> so i am switching to kubuntu
<rempresent> i have one question though
<andy_111> it looks like the compilations does not work
<rempresent> can you use the AWN window manager/dock to work in KDE?
<andy_111> but it did work with another kernel version and another distribution...so is there any general way to get a module compiled with any kernel?
<deviance> In compiz-fusion I have to set a command to keep my window decoration from dissapearing whats this command for KDE?
<Silsa> how do i uninstall nvidia drivers and everything that goes with it? I can't get to a graphical mode of any sort although it says X Server is running
<Tm_T> rempresent: well sure you can change WM in KDE
<relic> Are the Pinnacle tv/vid editing devices workable with kubuntu?
<Tm_T> andy_111: you havent told what is your compilation problem
<rempresent> kk, this should be a good thing
<rempresent> does amarok run faster in KDE since it has been developed for that environment first
<rempresent> seems really slow on my system, like itunes slow
<andy_111> Tm_T: i'm getting an error when trying to compile the driver
<oreomasta> rempresent: amarok runs fast for me in Kubuntu... much faster than my iTunes at work
<andy_111> i have another drvier version whoch does not work properly, anyway this one at least comiles with kernel 2.6.20 but does not with 2.6.22
<rempresent> neat, i know that they are developing that for Mac OS X and I can't wait, because itunes is such a kick in the mouth
<andy_111> hen the driver which compilse ok with another distribution and works will fail with kubuntu and I would like to make it work with kubuntu
<rempresent> can't change my OS at work though, I have sold my soul to Adobe a long time ago
<oreomasta> rempresent: http://ubuntustudio.org/ Although it no Adobe suite... it's still pretty slick :)
<Tm_T> andy_111: yes, but _what_ error
<rempresent> i kinda like the gimp, but it still seems very rough
<Tm_T> andy_111: and, is that driver meant to go that kernel version?
<rempresent> inkscape is nice, and I haven't tried the inDesign equivalent yet
<rempresent> i hope that works well
<rempresent> i hate adobe, but i am a designer so I really have no choice, i do at home however
<andy_111> Tm_T: well, I do not know, how could I find this out?
<alexweb> How can I know which process is accessing a folder inside my /tmp dir
<andy_111> the docs don't say anything about limitations
<esc> is there a way to check if my GIOChannel  is still open?
<Tm_T> andy_111: hard to say
<alexweb> I have some weird folders inside /tmp and wanna to know wich process is responsible for creation of them
<Tm_T> andy_111: but error is more important
<Tm_T> andy_111: so, I
<andy_111> Tm_T: could I somehow donwgrade the kernel to 2.6.18 with kubuntu in order to test it?
<alexweb> or at least wich process is accessing them
<Tm_T> andy_111: I'd say find a way to fix the issue that causes the error and you should be fine
<andy_111> Tm_T: unfortunatly I'm not a coder
<Tm_T> andy_111: hmm, I wouldnt recommend it
<Tm_T> andy_111: well it doesnt need to be "coding" issue
<Tm_T> andy_111: depends what is your error
<andy_111> is there any way to get these drivers to be included into the kubuntu distro?
<d0zer> anyone know if there are any further configuration needed when installing nvidia-glx ? i aptget it but it doesnt seem to install any drivers
<Tm_T> !wish | andy_111
<Tm_T> gah
<Tm_T> bot is gone
<Tm_T> andy_111: bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<Tm_T> andy_111: or, launchpad anyway
<andy_111> oki, will check this out then
<andy_111> I see that at least the driver which fails to comile need kernel 2.6.18
<Tm_T> andy_111: make a wish, but its possible that driver is not suitable and anyway you have to wait all the way to next spring to get it
<andy_111> Tm_T: is there any documantation how to adapt a driver to make it run with different kernel versions?
<Tm_T> andy_111: no idea, I am not kernel specialist
<andy_111> do you know any?
<Silsa> How do I uninstall/reinstall the NVIDIA kernel module? I can't get to graphical mode becaues it's not functioning.
<bmk789> Silsa: have you tried envy?
<Tm_T> andy_111: sorry, nope, perhaps #ubuntu-kernel can help, perhaps not
<d0zer> Same problem here Silsa
<andy_111> thanx
<d0zer> bmk789: envy ?
<Silsa> bmk789: What is envy?
<Kachna> Silsa: shouldn't it be like modprobe -r nvidia ?
<bmk789> nvidia driver installer
<bmk789> it almost always gets your driver working
<mauri>  i'm not able to view a cd audio content
<Tm_T> bmk789: sorry but envy is not "officially supported" as its known to break systems
<Silsa> kachna: Perhaps... still in my first week on linux here. Im trying now
<Tm_T> Silsa: same to you
<Kachna> i'm not sure if it'S called nvidia,for ATi it's fglrx :-) but in X it should say smth like it's in use
<Silsa> Kachna: THANK YOU
<Silsa> caps sry
<Kachna> :-) U'r welcome, I'm new to it all too,but it's easy learning :P
<Silsa> kachna: That uninstalled it, i can get back to graphical mode now... i knew it was something simple haha. Now to retry intalling these dang nvidia drivers
<Kachna> it doesn't uninstall,just unload
<Silsa> ah
<Tm_T> Silsa: you can just reconfigure X to use another driver
<Kachna> to load again just use modprobe nvidia
<Kachna> did u install it grom apt?
<Silsa> nah, i downloaded the driver and installed in manually
<Hub441> hi!
<Kachna> mm...thinking what could be the way to uninstall then, maybe run that file with --help? :P (U'r trying to uninstall it,am i right? :-))
<Hub441> does anybody know how to get the shutdown-menue from kubuntu on debian?
<Silsa> kachna: Yea, either that or make it work correctly heh
<Tm_T> Silsa: anyway, I recommend to install nvidia driver from package manager like it should be done
<Kachna> well would try it with --help or just googling it,I use ATi so can't say much :/
<Silsa> Tm_T: I tried that but it alwasys gave me an error :( Said something along the lines of it couldn't commit changes :( I tried installing most of the different driver packages after the one i was supposed to use didn't work and got same message every time
<Silsa> But screw this nvidia problem for now... my sound isn't working. I think it stopped working after I installed flash player. Any ideas?
<bmk789> Silsa: run "alsamixer" in a terminal and check all the volume levels
<Silsa> bnk789: They are where they should be :( Sound was working im really not sure what could've happend to it
<Silsa> I noticed the sound wasn't working after I installed flash player and tried palying a video in my web browser... i noticed it didn't have sound so i thought it was just a problem with flash, but no sound works on anything :(
<Silsa> welp, /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset fixed the sound
<jimmacdonald> well I am up and running on the new beta
<d00dMan> would a net install of kubuntu detect hardware with kernel 2.6.17+ on initial install?
<Silsa> When I run beryl, it makes it so that all my windows become undrggable/unmoveable and the x and - close and minimize buttons dissappear. What could the problem be?
<deviance> I want to take an AVI file and burn it straght to a DVD, is there an easy way to do this, or do i have to go through a quite length procedure?
<uga> deviance: the process is easy even on the command line, but recoding into mpeg2 can take ages
<BluesKaj> the question is deviance , where is it going to be viewed?
<deviance> DVD player
<BluesKaj> stand alone dvdplayer?
<deviance> Ye
<deviance> Yes*
<uga> and the dvd player doesn't support divx I understand?
<deviance> Nope
<uga> uhm
<uga> ffmpeg =)
<uga> or frontends
<deviance> As far as I can tell its quite old, and just plays normal dvds
<BluesKaj> you prolly have to transcode to mpeg which can take 2hrs for a full dvd.
<Tibo> hi all !
<Tibo> there are french here ??
<Jucato> !fr | Tibo
<ubunturos> !fr | Tibo
<Jucato> oops bot is down
<BluesKaj> deviance , try tovid
<Jucato> Tibo: #ubuntu-fr and #kubuntu-fr
<Tibo> ok thanks you very much !
<thomas_> !opengl
<thomas_> !glx
<Jucato> the bot is down
<thomas_> :(
<uga> deviance: there's tons of tools to create dvds http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/kavi2dvd?content=36351  could do maybe, but I can't tell what guis to suggest
<uga> deviance: do you mind doing so on the commmand line?
<deviance> ] Hmm
<thomas_> so where do I find info to get 3D hardware acc working?
<deviance> I would prefer GUI
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i install my /home to an other folder?
<thomas_> got an intel GMA chipset
<MetaMorfoziS> no an other artition?
<MetaMorfoziS> t
<deviance> partiton*
<MetaMorfoziS> yes:)
<deviance> uga: That looks good to me :D
<MetaMorfoziS> i want a /data partition, and a /data/home folder, for home ... how can i do that? so /data/home is not a partition, it's a folder.
<uga> deviance: yes, but I don't see deb packs
<deviance> But uga, I cannot compile it myself, my machine wont do compiling, so I need a deb :(
<uga> and it dates back to 2k6, not too maintained
<uga> deviance: are you on gutsy by any chance?
<gustavo> ubunturos: hey
<deviance> No, feisty
<uga> arf. Else  I could have built one
<ubunturos> gustavo: hi!
<NickPresta> MetaMorfoziS, http://www.us.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-archiving  Check out: `find . -depth -print0 | cpio --null --sparse -pvd new-dir`
<gustavo> ubunturos: does kget supports proxy? i cant find it
<ubunturos> gustavo: I'm not sure. May be it does
<gustavo> get it doesnt :(
<ubunturos> gustavo: ah
<uga> deviance: atp-get install devede
<uga> that tool should do
<deviance> uga, just found that on softpedia :P
<MetaMorfoziS> NickPresta > i think it's not what i want
<MetaMorfoziS> so how can i say to the system, that the home is in /data/home instead of /home
<NickPresta> symlink /home to /data/home?
<MetaMorfoziS> is that can work?
<NickPresta> I don't know. I've never had the need to try
<MetaMorfoziS> not slower?
<MetaMorfoziS> where is the ~ and HOME gets it's values?
<uga> NickPresta: not the right way
<uga> there's a place to specify homes for each user... a sec
<NickPresta> I don't really know how you would do it, MetaMorfoziS, I would wait for someone, like uga, who knows how to help you
<NickPresta> :)
<hydrogen> its the -d paramater
<hydrogen> usermod -d HOME DIRECTORY user
<hydrogen> pass -m to have anything in current home be moved to new home
<hydrogen> so usermod -m -d /data/home login
<hydrogen> or you may be better off just symlinking /home to /data/home
<MetaMorfoziS> usermod -dm /data/home ?
<uga> hydrogen: oh well, I was looking for the gui way ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> symlinking is not slower?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> the smartest option
<matthew> wheres ubotu ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm before isntalling
<hydrogen> is /data/home a separate partition?
<MetaMorfoziS> can i do that during the install?
<hydrogen> or is /data a separate partiton
<MetaMorfoziS> hydrogen > NO!
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<MetaMorfoziS> tahts my problem
<uga> MetaMorfoziS: easier... system settings->user management->admin mode->select user->right click modify->write new home
<MetaMorfoziS> /data is a diff. partition
<Silsa> When I run beryl, it makes it so that all my windows become undrggable/unmoveable and the x and - close and minimize buttons dissappear. What could the problem be?
<MetaMorfoziS> but /data/home is not.
<hydrogen> ah
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> then just symlink
<hydrogen> will be just as fast
<MetaMorfoziS> uga > i'm actually @ the partitioning (alternate install)
<MetaMorfoziS> ln -s /home /data/home ?
<NickPresta> Silsa, do you have Emerald running? Perhaps you need to add: Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" to your xorg.conf
<uga> MetaMorfoziS: then you can use usermod -d
<uga> to have it use a different home
<Silsa> NickPresta: Ok, i'll try it. And I don't think i have emerald running but im not really sure
<NickPresta> Silsa, in a terminal: ps aux | grep emerald
<MetaMorfoziS> thx all
<uga> MetaMorfoziS: the problem I find with symlinks is that some apps are designed not to follow symlinks by default
<Silsa> NickPresta: What should I see what I type that in terminal? I see " 7834   0.0   0.0    2880   760 pts/1    S+    12:23    0:00 grep emerald"
<uga> MetaMorfoziS: and there's no real need to specify yet another jump step when you can define the real one straight
<NickPresta> Silsa, in the same terminal, run: emerald --replace
<hydrogen> MetaMorfoziS: yes
<uzlytyyt> hi there
<NickPresta> !hi | uzlytyyt
<uzlytyyt> uhm i have a problem with first time setting up adsl in kubuntu
<Silsa> NickPresta: Says "X error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169:
<NickPresta> !baddevice | Silsa
<quixogre> uzlytyyt: what kind of problem?
<Silsa> also, where is the xorg.conf again? 4th day of linux for me heh
<NickPresta> Silsa, it's okay. you can ignore it
<Jucato> there is no bot
<uga> Silsa: /etc/X11
<Silsa> k
<hydrogen> its fairly easy to fix the problem, but don't worry about it
<quixogre> Jucato: whered bot go?
<hydrogen> home
<Jucato> weekend
<uga>  /data/home =)
<LjL> !bot
<quixogre> poor bot...prolly being outsourced to india
<JimmyDee> bot off on weekends and holidays, damn union bots
<LjL> ahum
<matthew> how can i find out whatwireless cards work in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> !wireless
* hydrogen waits for ubotwo to catch up
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Silsa> So where am I supposed to add "AddARGBGLXVisuals" in xorg.conf?
<Jucato> there!
<NickPresta> Silsa, in the Device section
<quixogre> matthew: tbh, wireless support in ubuntu is sketchy, at best
<NickPresta> quixogre, I would hardly call it sketchy
<JimmyDee> nowhere near that good
<quixogre> nick, i've yet to find a wireless card that is fully supported.
<uzlytyyt> first of all, according to kppp, im missing a resolv.conf.
<tekstacy> 'lo all
<Silsa> Says I can't save it because i don't have the permissions... How do i access xorg.conf as root or sudo or whatever? Kdese kate or some crap?
<NickPresta> Well, the fact that I can plug in my PCMCIA card into my laptop and have it fully recognized without any installation of drivers, speaks loads, especially when I can't do that in Windows :)
<tekstacy> What is a good voip?
<NickPresta> Silsa, kdesu kate FILE
<JimmyDee> what kind of card you got nick, I'm buyin one
<NickPresta> It's an SMC EZ Connection card but there are better supported cards out there. Ralink, I believe, it well supported
<JimmyDee> linksys?
<quixogre> NickPresta: you're the first person i've met able to do so...are you using wep or wpa?
<NickPresta> quixogre, WEP at home.
<uzlytyyt> so how do i create resolv.conf the right way? Should i be root to do that? I've tried sudo command
<quixogre> uzlytyyt: hehe i'd use vi personally...but im a unix geek like that
<denis__> hello guys
<denis__> i wanted to start displayconfig-gtk
<uzlytyyt> so whats the commandline...
<denis__> so i wrote kdesu displayconfig-gtk
<denis__> kubuntu asked me about the passwort.
<Silsa> NickPresta: adding "AddARGBGLXVisuals" to xorg.cong in the device section did nothing... i still can't drag/move windows after beryl starts and the x and - close/minimize buttons dissappear
<denis__> so i tipped it.
<Silsa> it's like the upper most bar on windows just go away
<quixogre> denis__: try ALT+f2, then just enter the command you want to run
<denis__> than displayconfig-gtk started. and gone off
<NickPresta> Silsa, right click on the Beryl tray icon. Click on Reload Window Manager
<Silsa> also, shouldn't i be able to run beryl without launching it from terminal? Becuase i don't seem to be able to find a way to do so
<denis__> i did so.
<NickPresta> Silsa, sorry, Window Decorator **
<uga> Silsa: alt+f2, and just enter the command
<uga> no need to run from terminal
<uga> Silsa: just enter "beryl --replace" there
<Silsa> NickPresta: After I run beryl i don't see a beryl tray icon anywhere :(
<Silsa> it is running though since the 3D Cube starts working
<d00dMan> so how's this Kubuntu?
<quixogre> uga, maybe you can help me...when i run beryl from ALT+F2 it brings up a blank window, and i have to resrt X to fix it
<denis__> why does it go offline all the time?
<denis__> displayconfig-gtk
<uga> Silsa: the tray icon isn't beryl. It's "beryl_manager"
<uga> Silsa: if you have it installed
<uga> it's a separate package
<uzlytyyt> uhm which command should i use in terminal to create "resolv.conf"  ?
<uga> quixogre: nothing like that here. The original versions did that for me iirc, but not for ages
<Silsa> yea i have beryl manager installed although when i launch it by clicking on it in the system menu bar place it loads and nothing happens
<uga> Silsa: try running it for 2 or 3 times
<uga> iirc I had that happen before...
<Silsa> uga: k
<uga> you should see an icon on the system tray
<uga> it may be hidden. Press the arrow to open the system tray if so
<Silsa> Uga: Ok, after the 3rd time of running it I see it in the system tray but now the 3D Cube stopped working heh
<uzlytyyt> uhm can anyone help me out with the  resolv.conf issue in kubuntu?
<uga> Silsa: right click on the emerald icon and select your options
<uga> Silsa: "select window manager"
<uga> and set beryl
<Silsa> Uga: Ok, the window manager changed to KWin by default, I set it to Beryl again and now everything is good. Thanks much for the help
<denis__> hm is there a german irc channel for kubuntu?
<uga> np
<Silsa> dang, kde is so much cooler than gnome wtf
<NickPresta> denis__, try #kubuntu-de
<denis__> thx
<deviance> How can I find out if im on 32 or 64 bit
<deviance> ?
<Bleep> hello
<uga> deviance: "uname -a"
<Bleep> when  i try to start kppp in Kubuntu it says im missing the "resolv.conf" file... so what should i do
<uga> if you are on 64 bit, it'd show "x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<deviance> Linux tim-desktop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Sun Sep 23 19:50:39 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<deviance> Nope
<uga> Bleep: that's strange. You should definetely have one. Check /etc/resolv.conf   Is it not there?
<uga> deviance: you're on 32 bit version then
<Bleep> no its not there
<deviance> Thanks
<uga> Bleep: maybe just create one. It's meant to contain a nameserver list. But being it empty won't harm either
<uga> Bleep: create it with permissions: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<Silsa> nickpresta: Thx for ur help btw
<uga> ie, only writeable for root
<quixogre> gah. tried starting beryl, ended up with plain white screen again...could it have something to do with my video card?
<Bleep> uh... chmod ?
<quixogre> it works fine on my laptop, just not on my PC
<deviance> Mine just contains
<deviance> search Belkin
<deviance> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<JimmyDee> bleep sudo nano /etc/resolve.conf
<Bleep> ah ty
<quixogre> !offtopic
<JimmyDee> !bot
<uga> Bleep: yes. If you, like me, don't like "calculating numbers", remember this. It's easy.  u=user, g=group, o=others.   chmod u+rw foo. chmod g+r foo. chmod g-w foo...
<BluesKaj> !gutsy
<uga> Bleep: +r gives read permissions, +w, write permissions, +x execute permissions. -r, removes read permissions... etc
<deviance> Bot is down everyone
<Bleep> lol ty
<Tm_T> bot is up
<ugabot> BluesKaj: gutsy is unstable. Don't use it! =)
<JimmyDee> now you tell us uga
<kuga> arf. doesn't change my nick again
<uga> phew =)
<quixogre> im gonna pretend im bot today...someone ask a stupid question
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Tm_T]  by ChanServ
<JimmyDee> !anything
<Tm_T> quixogre: should I help you out?
<Silsa> quixogre: What is a computer?
<deviance> Guys, offtopic?
<uga> !where to find best single geek gals
<Tm_T> exavtly
<quixogre> ARGHHH! cant..compute...going offline
<uga> Silsa: he said stupid questions
<Tm_T> listen everybody, if you like to fool around, #kubuntu-offtopic is free for that
<uga> Silsa: =)
<quixogre> sorry Tm_T...attention deficit here. hard to stay on-topic all the time
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> and slight offtopicness in time to time isnt bad
<Tm_T> but, too much is too much
<Tm_T> ubotu: welcome
<quixogre> !hi |ubotu
<Bleep> ive configured adsl through wizard... but why is the "connect" button  grayed out?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> Bleep, which wizard?
<Bleep> kppp
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Beyer> Lolol
<quixogre> hehe i think i just put ubotu into an infinite loop....
<Tm_T> Beyer: adsl and kppp doesnt match in my brains
<ftz> Hey are there any theme's available for Evolution?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Tm_T]  by Tm_T
<Tm_T> ftz: gtk that is
<ftz> what about icons?
<Beyer> Tm_T: I think you ment Bleep
<Bleep> uh... should i configure adsl only in Knetworkmagager?
<BluesKaj> hmm , wonder if there 's an editable startup file in gutsy , like the one in feisty ?
<Tm_T> Beyer: yes, sorry ;)
<Tm_T> Bleep: yes
<Bleep> ah ty
<Tm_T> Bleep: kppp is for dialup
<Beyer> I have a question, how can I run steam, when it's meant to be used with windows.
<Bleep> doh :P
<Tm_T> !wine | Beyer
<ubotu> Beyer: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<knub> Tm_T: :P hi!
<Beyer> Lets see
<NickPresta> Bleep, Steam runs fairly well through Wine but I find that it will sometimes crash randomly when you get messages from your friends or you try to send messages to friends
<quixogre> beyer, wines styill not quite strong enough to run heavy directX programs...better off using something like !virtualbox
<NickPresta> oh sorry, Beyer
<NickPresta> I used to play CS through Wine quite frequently. My frame rate was similar to that in Windows
<Beyer> O__o my god..
<Bleep> uhm where should i fill in the IP of my ADSLmodem? under Knetworkmanager?
<Tm_T> Bleep: you should fill it because...
<Beyer> !virtualbox | Beyer
<Beyer> : (
<Tm_T> Beyer: you can also use ubotu in pm
<Tm_T> Beyer: as in /msg ubotu foofoo
<uga> Bleep: usually the adsl configuration must be done in the adsl modem, not in the OS
<quixogre> ubotu is misbehaving today. someone reboot it, and clear the logfiles
<Beyer> Tm_T: Yeah, got it now :)
<uga> Bleep: ie, the username, password, ip address, dns server list that your ISP might have provided goes into the modem
<uga> Bleep: then the modem is usually set up to work as a dhcp server, so that the linux machine gets autoconfigured
<Beyer> I've got wine installed already, thx to my friend :)
<quixogre> Bleep: the ADSL modem should assign an ip address to your machine automatically
<BluesKaj> stdin, ? bot needs attn
<Beyer> Maybe I'll try with it first
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: what?
<Bleep> uhm ok so i should leave tcp/ip adress to automatic dhcp
<quixogre> i need a breyl guru. any available?
<quixogre> beryl*
<BluesKaj> ubotu needs to be fixed
<uga> Bleep: that's the usual way, yes
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: fixed?
<Tm_T> quixogre: in #ubuntu-effects
<quixogre> Tm_T: thanks
<BluesKaj> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<maks> 
<BluesKaj> sorry Tm_T, I thought the bot was on strike again :)
<maks>    
<maks> ?
<pag> !ru | maks
<ubotu> maks:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<uga> !wb. where have you been
<maks> 
<Tm_T> uga: dont abuse
<BluesKaj> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<uga> Tm_T: ok, ok. It was a welcoming to whoever started it up again
<uga> as I didn't know the owner
<Tm_T> !away > savetheWorld_AFK
<Beyer> So should I open the steam.exe with the wine? Because it gives me error
<deviance> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Beyer> -_-
<NickPresta> Beyer, which error?
<Beyer> "Steam.exe (main exception): Cannot open blob archive file: CMultiField..." and so on
<kajtek> l
<misu> h
<v0taguz> Anybody use Baghira, I have a problem with gTK aplications this don't work good exist any solution for this ?
<NickPresta> Beyer, if you download Steam from steampowered.com, it should give you an MSI file to install
<uga> v0taguz: baghira is a kde style, not a gtk one
<uga> so there's no much you can do
<quixogre> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<NickPresta> Beyer, actually, forget it. The MSI file doesn't work :)
<v0taguz> But Firefox it's Works
<v0taguz> and Pidgin Don't work .. :S
<Beyer> Okey, thx again
<bleep1> well im  back
<quixogre> !hi |bleep1
<ubotu> bleep1: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<bleep1> so far ive managed to astablish a connection thru my eth0... so whats next?
<uga> bleep1: what are you trying to do?
<quixogre> bleep1:  try pinging an external Ip. i.e. ping www.google.com
<NickPresta> Beyer, check this out: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1554   Go down to the "Installing and Running Steam". Just download SteamInstall.msi from steampowered.com and then use `wine start SteamInstall.msi` and it should work fine. You don't need the browser part if you aren't going to use the built-in browser...
<bleep1> how do i communicate with my modem to login
<uga> login where. You mean remotely to your kubuntu machine?
<bleep1> via eth0 connected to adslmodem
<hellhound_> I am using kubuntu 7.04...how do I enable a module in the kernel... i am trying to enable cdcether
<quixogre> bleep1: can you ping any external addresses?
<uga> bleep1: yes, but you want to login... to where
<uga> to google mail?
<uga> to irc?
<uga> to...
<bleep1> my isp is 10.0.0.138 pc1
<quixogre> hellhound_: apt-get install cdcether
<uga> sorry, I picked up the conversation when you were setting up your connection
<quixogre> hellhound_: sudo apt-get install cdcether
<quixogre> sorry, forgot sudo the first time
<hellhound_> quixogre: so if i need to enable "CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER" that command will work?
<quixogre> hellhound, that will install the cdcether package on ubuntu...if its already installed, itwill say so
<bleep1> well.. i dont know how to get the screen where you were asked to fill in username nad password for  internet connection
<uga> bleep1: ah, you mean in the adsl modem?
<bleep1> uhm yes
<quixogre> bleep1: try using firefox, and go to the default gateway IP address. see if it allows a web interface
<uga> bleep1: generally all of them have a default IP address and a web server. Open konqueror and http://192.168.1.1
<uga> possibly that's the one
<uga> try also 192.168.0.1, 192.168.2.1, possibly
<bleep1> ill try ty
<bleep1> lol i have to disconnect to try
<Jahman> hi
<quixogre> bleep1: ifconfig find the default gateway address for eth0. thats normally the adsl router
<uga> ah, true
<uga> bleep1: do what quixogre said
<hellhound_> quixogre: i get "E: Couldn't find package cdcther"  also tryied to find a cdcether in adept manager and it was not there either
<uga> else now that I notice, if you run dhclient, it should respond from the modem, too
<quixogre> hellhound_: what exactly is cdcether anyhow?
<Tm_T> !find ether
<ubotu> Found: etherape, etherboot, etherboot-doc, ethereal, ethereal-common (and 3 others)
<Tm_T> oh well
* abominius greetings
<hellhound_> quixogre: it is required to allow sychronization.  I know where it is located in the kernel.  "Device Drivers->USB Support->USB Gadget Support->Ethernet Gadget" but I do not know how to get to the kernel config
<Ibkanat> any have a hp dv6000
<Ibkanat> anyone*
<quixogre> any suggestions for a good legitimate app that does everything SATAN does? im looking for a tool to crack my password file, make sure my users arent using anything stupid
<quixogre> hellhound_: gimme a sec, will check right quick
<Ibkanat> and is there a way to recreate the grub boot loader without reinstalling kubuntu
<thomas_> hi, anyone any idea on where I can find a decent howto on getting beryl working on an integrated intel graphics card
<emilsedgh> Ibkanat: yes
<Ibkanat> linky?
<emilsedgh> thomas_: on intel should work like a charm :)
<x_link> Hi all Kubuntu-users =)
<x_link> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main Do I need any key for that repo?
<emilsedgh> Ibkanat: search about manuals on grub-install
<x_link> Just re-installed it.
<quixogre> !beryl | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<x_link> Just re-installed Kubuntu Feisty.
<thomas_> emilsedgh: but I think my 3D hardware acceleration isn't working fine
<quixogre> Ibkanat: try grub-install hd0
<thomas_> thomas@linuxbook:~$ glxinfo
<thomas_> name of display: :0.0
<thomas_> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<thomas_>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<thomas_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<thomas_>   Serial number of failed request:  16
<thomas_>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<thomas_> thomas@linuxbook:~$
<Ibkanat> thnks
<x_link> Anybody?
<emilsedgh> !pastebin | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<quixogre> hellhound_: sorry mate. no luck finding the kernel package monitor...
<thomas_> emilsedgh: ok, but any idea?
<Ibkanat> anyone get kubuntu stable hp dv6000? and if so what flags. I am using noapic irqpoll nodebug
<Ibkanat> noirqdebug
<hellhound_> quixogre: what does that mean?  I just need to know how to configure the kernel
<emilsedgh> thomas_: give me the output of beryl itself :)
<quixogre> hell. hehe means "i dont know" ask again, see if any of the really smart people know. sorry
<thomas_> yeah, I would love to but it crashes before I can get anything
<thomas_> have to do ctrl + alt+backspace to get out
<Bleep> im backagain
<hellhound_> quixogre: no problem.  thank you
<Bleep> If i type "10.0.0.138 pc1" in konqueror it says its connected and found no files.
<hellhound_> does anyone know how to edit/configure the kernel in kubuntu 7.04?
<quixogre> Bleep: thats YOUR IP address. go to a terminal window, and type "ifconfig"
<quixogre> Bleep: look for "default gateway"
<quixogre> bleep: on eth0
<x_link> Could somebody please help me?
<Bleep> uhm ok im disconnected now but i can follow... so if i can find that info what should i do with it?
<x_link> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-357 feisty main I had this repo before to get KDE 3.5.7. I just re-installed my computer. So I don't have the key for it.
<quixogre> bleep. type the default gateway IP adress into firefox/konqueror
<x_link> Does anybody have it?
<Bleep> ok and what should i see  after that?
<x_link> quixogre: Hi, can you help me a bit?
<quixogre> bleep. if things go well. will bring up your ADSL configuration
<x_link> quixogre: If you have time over.
<quixogre> x_link: sorry man. dont have the key for that
<Bleep> ok ty ill try it now
<quixogre> bleep shouldnt have to disconnect.
<pag> x_link, http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg  <- that one?
<x_link> quixogre: Okej.
<x_link> pag: Okej, should I write that in my konsole?
<quixogre> x_link: is there a reason you arent using the default kde package?
<Dr_willis> Wifes trying to edit some wavs into ring tones under windows. Shes using AUdicty right now. anyone reccomend a more 'idiot friendly' tool? :) (yes i am NOT letting her read this message)
<pag> x_link, that's just a key, not a command - you can add keys somewhere in adept I guess..
<GUMMM> anyone know how to install a package through the terminal....the package is not in repositories, its on my ~/Desktop
<quixogre> gumm is it a deb package?
<GUMMM> tar.gz
<quixogre> gumm whats full name of the file?
<Silsa> How do I change what the deafault media players are for audio and video? I want VLC to be default for everything
<x_link> pag: Humm okej.
<Dr_willis> that means its not a package then. :)
<x_link> quixogre: Is there KDE 3.5.7 in the repo?
<GUMMM> boomerang-linux-alpha-0.3.tar.gz
<x_link> pag: I saved the file.
<GUMMM> boomerang-linux-alpha-0.3.tar.gz
<x_link> GUMMM: ?
<GUMMM> ^^^ how do i install the package boomerang-linux-alpha-0.3.tar.gz   using the terminal. the package is on my ~/Desktop
<pag> x_link, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-357.php here are the instructions
<quixogre> x_link: not sure. think the repos uses kde3. but unsure of exact build
<GUMMM> wat do i do with this boomerang-linux-alpha-0.3.tar.gz
<pag> !patience | GUMMM
<ubotu> GUMMM: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<quixogre> GUMMM: gunzip boomerang-linux-alpha-0.3.tar.gz
<quixogre> GUMMM: then tar -xvf boomerang-linux-alpha-0.3.tar
<quixogre> GUMMM: that will unzip it. then just cd into the directory, and vi README
<Dr_willis> Then ya get to have fun compiling it. :)
<GUMMM> wat does tar do?
<bleep1> im back again
<GUMMM> ok thanx
<quixogre> gummm what you currently have is a "tarball" file...tar -xvf will untar it
<x_link> quixogre: Okej, thanks anyway.
<bleep1> i cant see "default gateway" after ifconfig
<quixogre> bleep1: are you running kubuntu right now?
<ismael_> I recovered a file from a damaged cd, but only got parts of it. I know I can find the exact file on amule. How do I tell amule to use the parts of the file that I already got?
<bleep1> what i can see> inet addr:169.254.5.205 etc
<bleep1> yes on my laptop
<quixogre> bleep1: after inet line, what else does it show?
<bleep1> bcast:169.254.255.255 mask:255.255.0.0
<bleep1> link encap: local loopback
<bleep1> inet addr: 127.0.0.1 mask:255.0.0.0
<quixogre> bleep1: okay. just a sec....
<guerrab> hello
<quixogre> bleep1. ping 169.254.1.1
<quixogre> bleep1: do you get a response?
<bleep1> network is  unreachable (im disconnected and chatting in XP)
<bleep1> brb
<quixogre> bleep1: can you use IRC from the laptop?
<Ultran00b> Hey folks
<bleep2> back again
<tarball-z> wb bleep2
<tarball-z> bleep2. can you connect to the internet through the ubuntu laptop?
* dthacker wonders if netstat -rn would show something
<mooper> how do I change my screen resolution?
<bleep2> PING 169.254.1.1 (169.254.1.1) 56(84) bytes of data
<tekstacy> is there a way to speed up boot or return from hibernate?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis> return from hibernate should be very fast. if it works. :)
<bleep2> From 169.254.5.205 icmp_seq=2  Destination Host Unreachable     ......repeating
<tarball-z> bleep2: press CTRL+C
<Dr_willis> as for boot speeds.. - well disable unneeded services is about all you can do.
<kajtek__> has anybody connect to internet with Pentagram Hornrt (rt8185)?
<Ultran00b> I was wondering where I can download and how I can install offline packages, without using adapt
<tekstacy> it's a little faster then booting, but still slow.
<Ultran00b> adept
<bleep2> ok i stopped
<tarball-z> Ultran00b: what packages are you trying to install?
<Ultran00b> I want to play mp3 files, but dont have an internet connection on the laptop yet
<Ultran00b> Was looking to install extracodeclib from xine
<Silsa> Im having some probelms with my wireless connections. When I enable WEP encryption on my router, I simply can not conect (or any router with wep enabled). I know for sure the authentication key im using is entered in correctly but everytime it fails to connnect. If I disable security (turn wep off) I can connect to my router just fine. Any ideas?
<tarball-z> bleep2: so thats not your gateway... just a sec
<tarball-z> !wifi | silsa
<ubotu> silsa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dthacker> bleep2: type sudo netstat -rn and tell us what the line says that starts with 0.0.0.0
<tarball-z> dthacker, stop
<tarball-z> bleep2 ignore that
<dthacker> hm?
<uga|away> uhm... stupid gutsy updates...
<uga|away> anyone also sees that now after loading the kde desktop, the arrow becomes a cross, first?
<peter_> can anyone help me out with sharing files between host and guest on virtual box
<dthacker> tarball-z: could you explain why, please?
<uga> only clicking somewhere the arrow becomes normal again
<ismael_> I recovered a file from a damaged cd, but only got parts of it. I know I can find the exact file on amule. How do I tell amule to use the parts of the file that I already got?
<Dr_willis> check the amule settings? amule isent torrent is it? So i dont think it can.
<Dr_willis> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 1266 kB, installed size 3452 kB
<Dr_willis> unless theres a verify data option.
<uga> peter_: didnt' work for me. It's meant to work by going into searching whole network, and selecting the machine, as if it wre a a smb share, but didn't quite manage, here
<peter_> can anyone help me out with sharing files between host and guest on virtual box?:)
<uga> peter_: a trick is to upload to a web and download from there, if it's not importating ;)
<Dr_willis> peter_,  i always set up samba for my vmware machines to transfer stuff around
<Dr_willis> or ssh :)
<uga> Dr_willis: worked like charm for me in vmware
<uga> not in vbox
<tarball-z> dthacker, sorry, thought you were playing tricks...-rn option actually would work
<peter_> yea i thought of that trick ...but it bothers me that i can't share it otherwise ..
<NotSure> folks, i have installed kubuntu, but when i go back to gnome the desks titlebars are screwed up
<tarball-z> bleep2: do what dthacker said. netstat -rn
<dthacker> tarball-z: np.  :)
<[IT] 4ngelus> hello
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: how so?
<NotSure> i don't know
<NotSure> but if i open a program on desk 1
<nosrednaekim> what do you mean screwed up then?
<tarball-z> notsure: "screwed up" in what way?
<Dr_willis> uga,  now ya know why i use vmware and not virtualbox. :)
<NotSure> then goto desk2
<[IT] 4ngelus> is there any GUI to use loks encrypted disk?
<estoves> How do i get pidgin to show buddy-icons in an chat window next to the typing box and not above the text window?
<[IT] 4ngelus> luks*
<NotSure> the titlebar for that program will show up on desk2
<bleep3> back again
<uga> Dr_willis: I've only used vbox a couple times yet
<Silsa> I want to set up a fire wall that lets me know initially about all new connections and lets me choose whether or not to allow the connection. Can guarddog or whatever it is do this? If so, how do I get guarddog?
<NotSure> if I open program P on desk1 and goto desk2, program P's titlebard shows up on desk2
<nonewmsgs> ! mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: thats odd, are you running compiz?
<uga> Dr_willis: and vmware is more troublesome generally. Especially when it comes to restarting the services, killing them, or building new modules
<bleep3> it says: 16.254.0.0    0.0.0.0        255.255.0.0
<Dr_willis> uga,  i normally test out live cd/isos - and vbox has given me huge issues with them. So its vmware for me for a while still.
<NotSure> what is compiz?
<uga> !compiz
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: fancy effects
<gustavo> could anyone give me a invitation to demonoid? XD
<bleep3> 0.0.0.0     0.0.0.0     0.0.0.0
<NotSure> no
<NotSure> no fancies
<Dr_willis> uga,  i find vmware less trouble. :) but it deends on what you are doing i guess.
<uga> ubotu: hello?
<NotSure> regular stuff
<uga> ubotu went dead?
<NotSure> no beryl
<[IT] 4ngelus> Silsa: guardog is protocol/port based
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about went dead? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bleep3> in the gatway column its all 0.0.0.0
<uga> heh, he's having jetlag ;)
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: ah.. k. I really think this is a question for #ubuntu then as it seems to be a gnome problem.
<NotSure> no no
<NotSure> not just gnome
<Silsa> 4ngelus: How exactly do I go about installing guarddog?
<NotSure> cause it is after kde
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: does it happen in KDE?
<NotSure> yes!
<GUMMM> does linux come with a java compiler?
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: oh :)
<NotSure> got it?
<NotSure> the desks  are messed up
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: does it happen to EVERY app you start, or only a select few
* Ultran00b isnt called ultran00b for nothing...
<hvontres|zzZZzz> window close
<NotSure> every one!
<Ultran00b> Can anyone tell me how to install a .deb file using terminal??
<tarball-z> bleep okay. yer getting the default IP address that the system creates if it cant find a dhcp server...
<NotSure> every application will have titlebar showing up on the desk it does not belong to
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: wow... let me google that.
<[IT] 4ngelus> Silsa: what distro are you using?
<NotSure> you will find it nosrednaekim
<NotSure> because it is there
<[IT] 4ngelus> Silsa: kubuntu of course :D
<NotSure> i already googled
<NotSure> and i thought there would be hot fix for it
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: what do you mean "title bar" does the whole window appear there?
<NotSure> no nosrednaekim
<Silsa> 4ngelus: Yea im using Kubuntu... kde and the like :)
<NotSure> not the whole window
<denis__> need a program
<bleep3> normaly in XP i have to punch in  my tcp/ip settings >    10.0.0.150 and subnetmask 255.255.255.0
<NotSure> just titlebar
<[IT] 4ngelus> Silsa: open Konsole and type     sudo apt-get install guarddog
<denis__> to burn secured dvd's
<NotSure> it is on google
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: how do just title bars appear...can you make them into a window?
<Silsa> 4ngelus: Ah k, cool. Thanks
<denis__> is there any solution ?
<nosrednaekim> like, are they "shaded"?
<[IT] 4ngelus> can anyone help?
<tarball-z> bleep3..WHERE do you enter that iunformation at in XP?
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: can you right click on the title bar and unshade it?
<bleep3> LAN
<bleep3> prperties
<bleep3> tcp/ip
<tarball-z> bleep3. so you have to manually configure your Ip address in XP every time?
<bleep3> one time only
<bast_> hi
<[IT] 4ngelus> I have an encrypted disk (crypted with cryptsetup), do you know any gui in kubuntu wich asks for passphrase and mount the volume?
<tarball-z> okay. in that case, enter that same info in the knetworkmanager
<bast_> hello
<bleep3> host name or ip adress = 10.0.0.138 pc1
<tarball-z> bast_: hi
<Dr_willis> Twiddling with some wav files - trying to make them small for ring tones. Converting to mono. but they are all 44100Hz - If i try to reduce the rate. They 'slow down' - any other way to make them smaller? quality dosent have to be that great.
<ismael_> Dr_willis: what are you using to manipulate them?
<NotSure> nosrednaekim, if i click on window titlebar on taskbar, i will get transferred to the desk which the window actually belongs to
<tarball-z> NotSure: are the title bars appearing at the bottom of the screen, on the taskbar?
<angasule> does kubuntu have a volatile repo?
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: i'll look into it
<NotSure> tarball-z, yes
<nosrednaekim> angasule: lol... read that article?
<nosrednaekim> angasule: no, its doesn't afaik
<NotSure> nosrednaekim, it is on google but i just don't have the URL right now
<tarball-z> NotSure: think thats normal...so you can quickly switch apps, without firsty switching desktops
<angasule> nosrednaekim: yeah, but I've liked volatile for a time, I use both kubuntu (desktop) and debian (craptop and server)
<NotSure> tarball-z, it is not normal, window's titlebar is supposed to show up only on the desk to which it belongs, otherwise it creates mess
<NotSure> the 'wrong' titlebars that belong to other desks appear to be flashing
<tarball-z> NotSure: lol then mines hosed too....thought it was a feature, not a bug
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, mp3 them
<NotSure> tarball-z, it is a bug
<NotSure> tarball-z,  i repeat, it is a bug, it is a result of messing up x
<NotSure> there are google reports on it
<tarball-z> blah. stupid Xwindows...i miss the days of straight terminal..
<nosrednaekim> NotSure: could you get me one of these reports?
<nosrednaekim> I might be able to find a fix
<bast__> .
<NotSure> nosrednaekim, i am looking for one right now
<bleep1> back again
<bleep1> when i try to setup tcp/ip manually and click ok it says:  default gateway adress invalid
<dthacker> bleep1: what address are you using?
<tarball-z> bleep1, what default gateway address do you put in?
<bleep1> 10.0.0.150  subnetmask 255.255.255.0
<bleep1> its empty
<nonewmsgs> wtf will vlc media player play my mp3s but not amorak? i am using the nonfree codecs
<tarball-z> bleep1. you HAVE to enter a default gateway...thats the IP address of your ADSL card
<tarball-z> !mp3 | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nonewmsgs> tarball i have alraedy done that
<uga> okay, new bug in gutsy kde. so annoying
<nonewmsgs> and some programs act like they need their own codec anyway but i dont see anything in synaptic
<tarball-z> nonewmsgs: not all players play mp3 formats
<BluesKaj> nonewmsgs, for amarok mp3 capability sudo aptitude install libxine-extracodecs
<tarball-z> !ru | bast
<ubotu> bast:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<RivaeAerya> Hi all. I used the script to mount my windows partition into Linux, but now i can't mount other stuff anymore, and the reason is "Line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad". Anyone?
<tarball-z> rivae, paste line 9 in /etc/fstab into chat
<bast__> tarball-z hi
<tarball-z> bast__: priviet
<bast__> :)))
<BluesKaj> nonewmsgs, did you install libxine-extracodecs
<tarball-z> RivaeAerya: what does line 9 in /etc/fstab say?
<martinus> hi, I've encountered an issue with my sound-card, which again seems to affect kiba-dock. Have searched a bit, but ant find anything. The output from starting kiba in terminal is:
<RivaeAerya> tarball-z: nevermind, solved it
<dom> hi guys, I was wondering if anyone here has worked much with bugzilla?  i'm moving my installation from one server to another so I want to turn off bugzilla on the old server.  i vaguely remember some sort of config paramter you can set so when someone goes to the bugzilla site, it just says "this website is off" or something like that...
<xenol> plz where can i change themes?
<martinus>  ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL
<martinus> kiba-volume amixer: Control info  error: No such file or directory
<martinus> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<martinus> xenol: which window manager are you using?
<xenol> martinus: kdm themes
<nosrednaekim> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !kdmthemes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmthemes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tarball-z> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<hellhound_> how do you upgrade the kernel in kubuntu... i want to install 2.6.22.9
<bleep> back again
<bleep> im giving up... its too blurry for me.  thnx for the help anyway tarbal
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<martinus> xenol: have you visited www.kde-look.org ? A lot of good tips & tricks
<tarball-z> bleep, sorry we couldnt get it running....
<bleep> np
<nonewmsgs> so you mean to tell me xine and amorak dont support mp3s
<xenol> martinus: yes only want to install simple theme
<bast__> tarball-z tnx
<Silsa> How do I install Wine?
<xenol> wait i post screen hope u will be able to tell me how can i get there
<bleep> it could be specific because of my type of adsl
<xenol> Silsa: sudo apt-get install wine
<xenol> http://kubuntu-art.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=66144&file1=66144-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Full-Black
<Silsa> xenol: Thx
<bia> good evening, i need german help please
<xenol> !germany
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about germany - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<xenol> !de
<tarball-z> bleep sounds like ubuntu doesnt resolve your gateway. call your ISP and find out what the default gateway is, and that should fix the problem
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bast__> I have come to Ru
<bia> thanks
<xenol> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bleep> k thnx
<bast__> .
<uga> anyone running gutsy here? can you confirm if the process "import" starts up once you login into the kde session?
<uga> with an up-to-date kde
<uga> something got broken, an dI don't think it's my configs
<bast_> Hi, I have a problem
<tarball-z> bast_: whats the problem?
<bast_> Minutes ...
<hellhound_> i am trying to update my kernel following this site "http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-upgrade-kernel2622-9-generic-in-feisty-fawn.html"   but I get an error when I run "sudo apt-get update"  the error is "E:  Type ''deb' is not known on line 48 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nosrednaekim> hellhound_: what does line 48 of that file say?
<bast_> Today I have established to myself initng - all works...
<hellhound_> nosrednaekim: 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted'
<bast_> But the computer does not see network connection (i use ubuntu.help)
<nosrednaekim> hellhound_: is it in quotes?
<hellhound_> nosrednaekim: it is in single quotes
<nosrednaekim> remove them.
<deviance> Anyone here managed to get Compiz-fusion working on kubuntu? Mind telling me how not to loose the window decorations?
<nosrednaekim> install emerald
<deviance> I have
<deviance> But emerald doesnt work
<martinus> deviance: yep, remember to install emerald in addition to compiz
<TheGateKeeper> would it be possible for me to use the dapper version of k3b in a more recent version of kubuntu ?
<deviance> I have
<bast_> ... Perhaps, such questions cannot be set?
<martinus> deviance: Then press alt + f2 and type: compiz --replace & emerald --replace
<deviance> Hmm
<martinus> deviance: default bit depth in xorg.conf also has to be set to 24
<deviance> Nope, no window decoration
<deviance> martinus: How can I check what its set to?
<martinus> deviance: open a terminal and type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xenol> please is there any way i can restore the original kubuntu theme?
<martinus> deviance: be very carefyl as doing the wrong things in there can mess up your display
<martinus> deviance: be very carefyl as doing the wrong things in there can mess up your display
<deviance>   SubSection "Display"
<deviance>     depth 24
<martinus> deviance: there should be a line called DefaultDepth under Section "Screen"
<nonewmsgs> do the repositories seem slow lately?
<deviance> martinus: http://pastebin.ca/720809
<xenol> plz how can i restore original kubuntu theme?
<TheGateKeeper> would it be possible for me to use the dapper version of k3b in a more recent version of kubuntu ?
<nonewmsgs> ok i think i found my problem.  how do i fix this:  skipping unreadable plugin directory /~/.xine/plugins
<Dr_willis> xenol,  You have to reselect the original theme parts.  for some reason the Kubuntu guys dident save them as a 'theme file'
<NotSure> nosrednaekim, here is the first one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=562020
<Dr_willis> xenol,  you could perhaps make a new user, and see what theme parts they are using, and save it to a default theme. Then copy THAT over to your other users.
<Dr_willis> or just play with the theme settings till ya get a setup you like
<bast_> i use Kubuntu
<xenol> Dr_willis: thx
<martinus> deviance: hm, can you go to terminal and type "compiz --replace & emerald --replace" and post me the result?
<deviance> martinus: They are already running, does it matter?
<nonewmsgs> bluekays  i selected all the xine packages in synaptic
<martinus> deviance: If they return any errors it shoud come up there, can you restart X and try to start them again?
<deviance> A handler is already registered for the path starting with path[0]  = "org"
<deviance> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<nonewmsgs> i have even reinstalled it but nothing happens
<deviance> Restart x and try again
<deviance> ?
<NotSure> nosrednaekim, here is another one http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333548
<martinus> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<deviance> Okaty
<deviance> Okay*
<deviance> what am I running again martinus?
<deviance> compiz --replace & emerald --replace
<deviance> ?
<anand> i am using kubuntu on 64bit AMD turion, and want to use Gtalk. i have tried gaim and kopete but it's not working
<anand> can anbody help me
<deviance> martinus:
<deviance> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<deviance> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x5a002f2 to texture
<Parkerw207> hey can someone help me with wireless ?
<deviance> and (emerald:8358): Wnck-WARNING **: Unhandled action type (nil)
<martinus> deviance: yep, but I've found a thread that might be more useful here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550855&page=1
<NotSure> hello, everybody! i have a problem!
<NotSure> after installing kde
<Parkerw207> i am wanting to install kubuntu 6.06.1 lts , it detects my wifi and i can scan for network but i cant connect to any
<NotSure> if i open a window in one workspace
<Parkerw207> even unsecured ones
<NotSure> it will show up on another one
<NotSure> as a flashing titlebar
<martinus> deviance: It seems to be the same problem as well
<xababax> hello everybody
<NotSure> if this is not a bug, how can i fix it?
<xababax> i need a help
<NotSure> it is extremely annoying
<Parkerw207> anyone?
<bast_> xababax hi
<anand> gtalk problem ? anyone help
<martinus> deviance: and it adresses common install issues with compiz
<Parkerw207> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<NotSure> if i open program P on workspace1 and goto workspace2, then P's titlebar will show up as flashing on the taskbar of workspace2
<xababax> how do Iput translations file in programs?
<dudeicles> anyone here ever use Planeshift?
<NotSure> anybody has any idea what to do with this?
<deviance> Thanks martinus Ill take a look
<dudeicles> !planeshift
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about planeshift - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dudeicles> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anand> kopete does'nt congigure my gtalk ? anyone has idea
<NotSure> if i open program P on workspace1 and goto workspace2, then P's titlebar will show up as flashing on the taskbar of workspace2
<NotSure> even though the program does not do anything
<NotSure> i mean no alert
<NotSure> how can i fix it?
<martinus> deviance: np
<NotSure> does anybody know what I am talking about? here is one report on it http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333548
<Parkerw207> can someone please help me?
<Parkerw207> i need help with my wireless
<Parkerw207> i can search for networks and see them , but catn connect to any
<NotSure> i don't get it, is this a bug or am I just going crazy? if i open program P on workspace1 and goto workspace2, then P's titlebar will show up as flashing on the taskbar of workspace2. The program does not do anything significant like alert, there is no reason for it to flash
<Parkerw207> anyone?
<martinus> NotSure: Which program is it?
<NotSure> like right now it is krusader
<martinus> NotSure: It happens to different programs?
<NotSure> yeah
<Parkerw207> could someone please help me sort this out?
<NotSure> if i open one program and don't minimize it, and then goto another workspace, i will see that program's titlebar flashing on new workspace
<NotSure> for no reason
<uga> NotSure: must be only in gnome
<uga> doesn't happen in KDE
<NotSure> i guess but only after kde
<uga> after kde?
<uga> you mean after installing?
<NotSure> yeah
<martinus> Parkerw207: Do you use KDE or Gnome?
<uga> NotSure: that doesn't make much sense... unless kde desktop installed strange stuff unrelated to kde
<Parkerw207> kde
<Parkerw207> i am using kubuntu 6.06.1 lts
<NotSure> i don't know, but i got some google results on it
<NotSure> wait
<NotSure> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/138830
<NotSure> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=333548
<martinus> Parkerw207: Ok, I've found that I sometimes have to define the key type to ASCII instead of just leaving it as wpa
<uga> NotSure: that seems related to the way gnome works with tasks rather than kde
<Parkerw207> no i mean i cant even connect to open routers with no encryption
<Parkerw207> i can scan for networks and see them fine
<uga> NotSure: it shows tasks from other desktops, yet alt-tab doesn't switch to them. That's broken
<NotSure> right!
<NotSure> like xchat will actually flash when somebody posts somethign for me
<NotSure> and no matter the current workspace
<uga> NotSure: there's an option in kde... kcontrol->desktop->taskbar->"show windows from all deskstops"
<NotSure> it will still show up
<uga> see if you have it checked
<uga> unless the kde setting alters gnome one too...
<Parkerw207> it confuses me :S
<NotSure> yeah, i believe i have been to everything available though common option interfaces
<NotSure> do you have that too?
<NotSure> i have 5 workspaces
<uga> NotSure: if you enable show all tasks, indeed alt
<uga> +tab won't switch to other desktop ones
<uga> even in kde
<NotSure> ok, if whatever program if flashing, i don't want this program to show up on another workspace
<Parkerw207> any help would be appreciated , maybe its a bug ?
<martinus> Parkerw207: Hm, weird, which version are you running?
<martinus> of kubuntu i mean
<ari_> hi. i'm having a little problem. i have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed on my pc and when i boot on ubuntu, i easily get to see the things i have on my kubuntu partition but when i boot on kubuntu, i can't access the files on the other disk. could anyone help me figure this out please?
<NotSure> anybody with me on this except for uga?
<NotSure> flashing programs from other workspaces show up on workspaces they are not supposed to show up on
<uga> why except for uga =)
<gecko__> what is the command to change the channel
<gecko__> ?
<NotSure> uga you are good, but others may want to help out too
<uga> NotSure: if they are not supposed to show up, why do you enable the taskbar to shot them ;))
<uga> s/shot/show
<uga> I'd rather not see tasks
<uga> actually my second desktop doesn't show first desktop tasks
<NotSure> uga, so how do i do?
<Parkerw207> can someone please help with my wifi problem ? no one is answering :(
<gecko__> uga: what is the command to change the channel?
<NotSure> uga, i mean what?
<uga> NotSure: I hope that's optional in gnome?
<uga> gecko__: /join #channel
<uga> gecko__: for switching, depends on what you use
<NotSure> uga, see here is the problem, it is like in those companies where they tell you to go to another department if they don't want to bother with you
<NotSure> gnome is gnome, I understand
<NotSure> but KDE is what make this thing work that way
<uga> NotSure: no, not that
<uga> NotSure: I'm completely sure gnome shows all those tasks from other desktops without installing kde
<uga> and kde cannot alter how gnome works. or shouldn't
<NotSure> no, it works fine w/o KDE
<martinus> Parkerw207: Hm, weird, which version of kubuntu are you running?
<luca_> hi everyone
<Parkerw207> 6.06.1 lts
<uga> NotSure: would you be able to figure out what option changed when kde was installed?
<emilsedgh> Parkerw207: whats your problem?
<NotSure> i have no clue
<Parkerw207> ok my probelm is
<uga> NotSure: ie, I can't tell what kde can do to break gnome's behavior
<emilsedgh> oh sorry others are doing
<luca_> does someone know where the knetworkmanager configuration files are stored?
<Parkerw207> when i try to configure my wifi
<Parkerw207> i can see the wifi networks
<NotSure> i mean, there are reports on this, i am not crazy
<Parkerw207> but cant connect to any , even unsecured ones
<uga> NotSure: you could ask in #kde-devel. People like the kwin maintainer might kjnow
<NotSure> krusader is especially guilty of it
<uga> NotSure: ossi, iirc
<NotSure> ?
<NotSure> ossi, iirc?
<NotSure> uga, where should i go?
<uga> NotSure: iirc == if I remember correctly
<uga> ossi is the nick ;)
<NotSure> ossi?
<NotSure> channel?
<uga> #kde-devel
<NotSure> ok
<uga> others might know too, but iirc he's the kwin maintainer
<uga> if he doesn't know, nobody will =)
<Parkerw207> anyone?
<uga> NotSure: but... maybe the metacity maintainer can tell too
<martinus> Parkerw207: do you get any error msg?
<Parkerw207> ermm , nope just says "connection failes"
<uga> NotSure: you'll be more welcome there with this question ;)
<Parkerw207> failed"
<Parkerw207> i was using the wifi GUI tool
<martinus> Parkerw207: try to reinstall knetworkmanager
<martinus> in adept
<Parkerw207> can i do that without being connected to the net ?
<martinus> can you use a cable?
<Parkerw207> yes i suppose , is it a bug then ?
<martinus> maybe, it's worth a try at least - versions changes fast
<ari_> hi. i'm having a little problem. i have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed on my pc and when i boot on ubuntu, i easily get to see the things i have on my kubuntu partition but when i boot on kubuntu, i can't access the files on the other disk. could anyone help me figure this out please?
<luca_> hi everyone
<luca_> I cannot use knetworkmanager anymore
<d0zer> i've tried to install the nvidia-glx package but X still doesnt work drivers.. can someone please help me ?
<uga> d0zer: you can try uninstalling nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-* and install the nvidia binary drivers provided in nvidia.com
<uga> worked fine here and for others
<d0zer> ok im trying
<Dr_willis> what video card are ya using d0zer ?
* Dr_willis hides if 8800 is mentioned
<d0zer> Dr_willis: 7800 gtx
<Dr_willis> heh.
<d0zer> sup?
<uga> Dr_willis: why so, doesn't it work? 8500 here
<Dr_willis> well thers some issues i hear with the 8800 and the  nvidia drivers in the repos
<Dr_willis> they do work fine in gutsy with the newer packages. :)
<uga> gutsy didn't work here at all
<Dr_willis> or course I am now Gutsy on all box's so cant give much advice on the 8800 and feisty
<uga> maybe after some upgrade, but I don't dare anymore
<uga> lrm is banned on this box
<Dr_willis> I had issues a few weeks ago. - the beta is working fine so far.. quite a few updates every day however.
<d0zer> uga: can you point me to the binary drivers? i can only find the normal drivers on nvidia.com
<uga> d0zer: the drivers are all binary
* abominius away
<uga> d0zer: what are you using. kubuntu 32bit or 64bit?
<d0zer> okay tried them already.. just not with the restricted modules uninstalled
<d0zer> 32bit
<uga> oh, so you installed them
<d0zer> i've tried it yes.. but it doesnt work
<uga> d0zer: if you install the nvidia drivers and not uninstall restricted modules, when you reboot the restricted modules are used
<d0zer> it compiled the kernel module alright
<uga> did you test restarting the desktop (/etc/initd.d/kdm restart) after installing the nvidia binary?
<d0zer> exactly.. it worked until reboot
<uga> it should load the nvidia one
<uga> d0zer: okay then. You just need to uninstall the restricted modules
<uga> and should work fine
<d0zer> yep.. it freezes when i set driver to "nvidia"
<d0zer> ill try it thx..
<uga> d0zer: you aren't using any other restricted module, right?
<uga> not sure what else the linux-restricted modules provide...
<d0zer> i dont think so.. its a fresh install of kubuntu
<uga> okay, so remove everything, reboot and have fun
<uga> oh
<uga> d0zer: you might have to reinstall the nvidia installer
<d0zer> ill do that
<uga> uninstalling the kubuntu packs may uninstall parts that the nvidia installer had overwritten
<NotSure> i believe now that basically my problem is not a bug, but I want to disable this feature, i.e. so that flashing windows don't just show up in other workspaces
<uga> NotSure: you spoke to ossi?
<uga> or know why it only happens after installing kde?
<NotSure> ossi is not there
<NotSure> maybe i am wrong but IF this thing is a feature it is extremely annoying
<NotSure> krusader is program i use all the time
<NotSure> and its titlebar flashes all the time
<NotSure> and i don't want it showing up in other workspaces
<NotSure> or desks, because it drives me crazy
<NotSure> so i want to disable this feature
<NotSure> not from krusader
<NotSure> but from the X environment, because other applications are guilty of it too
<hellhound_> how do you edit the kernel config?
<jhutchins> hellhound_: First you READ about kernel builds, then you follow the instructions.
<jhutchins> hellhound_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<quixogre> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<NotSure> ok, folks, when a window titlebar flashes, the window will show up in all workspaces, how can i disable this thing?
<jhutchins> NotSure: Are you running KDE or Beryl?
<NotSure> KDE
<uga> jhutchins: good questoin =)
<uga> as I run both ;)
<NotSure> i use krusader all the time and it 'flashes' all the time (the titlebar is flashing). when i switch workspace, it shows up there too
<ismakun> Hello
<quixogre> okay. asking in here, because noones responding to ANYTHING in #ubuntu-effects: when i run beryl, i get a plain white screen, with mouse ability. however, mouse cant left or right click, and no icons show up. anyone familiar with this problem?
<uga> I believe the blinking thing was optional...
<NotSure> uga, yeah, but how to disable is my question...
<mhb> hi, is it possible to do some funky stuff with "apt-get" upgrades? Like "upgrade everything that depends on kubuntu-desktop, but nothing else"?
<adminn> ok now what should I do to get my screensavers xgl workin?
<uga> NotSure: I'm looking for it
<adminn> < is looking for advice
<NotSure> uga, ok, i will be here, stay in touch
<quixogre> mhb which windows manager you using?
<swiff> how do I clear out the cache for the video card driver to redue?
<mhb> quixogre: I use KDE 3 mostly, why?
<MidMark> hi someone can check if in Adept for Feisty is present the option "Pre-released updates" as written in this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#head-3cb12417f0af7f24d4a34f2ae4040bf791c42f52
<quixogre> mhb try using adept-manager...it will let you set which apps to update i believe
<xenol> is it possible to have ubuntu-desktop installed too?
<quixogre> xenol. yes. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<uga> NotSure: wow, this is gonna buy me two phone numbers of your sisters =)
<uga> hard one to find =)
<us3r_NA> hi
<uga> NotSure: run kcontrol
<NotSure> ok uga, ok ... this is hot
<uga> NotSure: sound & multimedia
<xenol> quixogre:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39183/
<uga> (yeah, I know, it's not sound but it's there =))
<uga> NotSure: system notifications
<NotSure> ok
<NotSure> done
<pierre__> i accidently removed "qt-language-selector" from my system, and i try to apt-get it back but it isnt in the repositories.. what should i do?
<NotSure> wow, cool :>
<uga> NotSure: On teh top, select event source: the kde window manager
<uga> event: there are two you'll be interested in
<NotSure> done
<NotSure> then what?
<swiff> so guys how do I clear out the vid driver cache to reinstall it?
<uga> "A window  on an _inactive_ virtual desktop demands attention"
<xenol> why i cant install ubuntu-desktop package? i get this in terminal http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/39183/
<uga> NotSure: ^^ that's the one you need
<LjL> pierre__: it's called language-selector-qt
<uga> NotSure: select that one. it will affect to other desktops only (not current one)
<uga> NotSure: select "Advanced>>" on bottom
<us3r_NA> i've been having this problem with any debian based distros: when booting (live or install) into X all i see is a black screen that slowly burns white from around the edges.  running hp pav. tx 1120us
<uga> NotSure: and uncheck "mark taskbar entry"
<pierre__> LjL: wow thanks... how come i have to install that pesky adept updater in order to install it though?
<NotSure> wait, i lost you
<us3r_NA> i think this is a result of the like weird tablet type thing i've got goin on
<NotSure> you said ^^ that is the one you need
<NotSure> which one is that ?
<quixogre> xenol. im running both gnome and kde(not at same time) but i installed gnome(ubuntu) first
<uga> NotSure: check the previous line
<uga> I didn't put your nick
<uga> NotSure: [21:49]  <uga> "A window  on an _inactive_ virtual desktop demands attention"
<uga> that's the event you need to select
<Doctor_Nick> how do i restart the sound system?
<LjL> pierre__, i have no idea
<NotSure> ok
<swiff> how to fix a messed up video card driver install?
<NotSure> then hit advanced
<LjL> pierre__, it does depend on adept, which i suppose in turn depends on the updater.
<LjL> what's wrong with the updater?
<uga> NotSure: hit advanced, and uncheck "mark taskbar entry"
<swiff> please help me guys before I have to go out<<<<<<<<<
<uga> NotSure: you're done
<NotSure> then what?
<NotSure> oh! i see, sorry
<pierre__> LjL: one time it broke my system so i dont want to use it again
<NotSure> mark taskbar entry
<uga> swiff: you'll have to give us a better description on what "messed up" means
<uga> and what your gfx card is
<LjL> pierre__: well i don't think i've ever used it (though i doubt it was the updater that broke your systerm, but anyway...)
<LjL> pierre__, just don't click on the icon and you'll be fine. you aren't *forced* to use it :)
<quixogre> okay. asking in here, because noones responding to ANYTHING in #ubuntu-effects: when i run beryl, i get a plain white screen, with mouse ability. however, mouse cant left or right click, and no icons show up. anyone familiar with this problem?
<LjL> it just reminds you of updates. you can use apt-get fine to 'get* them
<uga> NotSure: that will do for kde. No idea fro gnome
<swiff> radeon saphire x800 gto ... and the problem is I did the code to install it but my lattice screensaver isnt working
<NotSure> but what do i do now?
<uga> NotSure: nothing. It's fixed for you
<BluesKaj> quixogre, ati card ?
<uga> NotSure: tasks from another desktop won't blink on your current desktop
<swiff> sudo apt-get update
<swiff> sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager
<swiff> see that
<quixogre> BluesKaj: Geforce 8600
<uga> NotSure: at least in kde
<swiff> uga you see that?
<PolitikerNEU> I know it's a little bit of a stupid question, but: How can I edit my 	personal	 information (about me?) - In kontact, I can add information about other people, but where can I add information about myself?
<swiff> uga:.
<NotSure> OK!!! DONE!! IT WORKS, UGA HURAA!
<uga> swiff: uhm... somebody else must know about ati drivers. always had nvidia here
<uga> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xenol> quixogre:  if u using gnome u have choice to open kde programs too right?
<quixogre> xenol. some.
<uga> swiff: I know the restricted modules don't work for me in here and I had to install nvidia.com drivers but I can't tell about ATI, sorry
<NotSure> i lied, i run gnome, i am as-hole that way, i am sorry, but gnome folks don't want to help once they hear 'krusader' or 'kde'. They are like in AT&T, if you got to wrong department, then sorry, we can't help you.
<uga> swiff: using the non-restriced ones doesnt' work for your radeon?
<quixogre> NotSure: hehe if it works....
<uga> NotSure: as I told you, those settings should NOT address the gnome issue
<NotSure> quixogre, it does
<uga> NotSure: and I kenw you were running gnome
<NotSure> yes they do!
<uga> so don't act like a jerk
<swiff> uga: nope
<NotSure> because i told you, kde is messing up gnome!
<uga> somebody please kickban NotSure
<uga> for providing wrong info
<BluesKaj> we're not worried about ati uga.. quixogre's card is nvidia , so I'm outta my league there since I use an ati and no eye candy ...but when I tried beryl I got the same white scrn
<uga> misleading one and I was digging bugs
<quixogre> lol @ uga
<uga> quixogre: not joking
<uga> he's made me waste lots of time trying to figure out what's in common between gnome and kde
<uga> for once he's on my ignore list
<quixogre> uga, you fixed his problem... should be proud of yourself.
<uga> quixogre: no, I hate arses
<uga> I never refused helping him out even if he were running gnome
<BluesKaj> he can run both kde or gnome and can use the apps in either desktop
<uga> quixogre: but he provided misleading info. And that deserves punishing
<swiff> how to remove restricted_manager and keep my old xorg.conf?
<alejandro> why we dont have firefox 2.0.0.7
<alejandro> ?
<quixogre> uga, if he wants to run gnome instead of KDE we should help him...but speak slower you know how those gnome folks are
<groke> i
<uga> quixogre: running gnome is fine. BUT providing us with info like "installing kde desktop broke gnome" for helpign him out, isn't
<BluesKaj> alejandro, i guess FF 2007 isn't ready for linux yet
<uga> quixogre: he just told us so so, and mislead me
* ScorpKing enjoy a good coffee
<NickPresta> alejandro, because 2.0.0.7 fixes a Windows related problem caused due to Quicktime. I assume we don't need 2.0.0.7
<swiff> what about me I want to uninstall restricted manager for ati??????
<uga> quixogre: what if he filed the same bugreport fro kubuntu?
<quixogre> uga, i quit trying to help him when he insisted his problem was a bug, and NOT a feature...hehe i LIKE being able to switch apps without changing desktops first
<alejandro> thanks BluesKaj
<DropKickMurpheys> Meh, How do i install java on an AMD64 using the 7.04 Feisty 64bit edition
<NickPresta> alejandro, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/known-vulnerabilities.html#firefox2.0.0.7
<quixogre> uga, they'd laugh at him. he's complaining about a feature(one he doesnt like) they'd tell him it wasnt a bug, and move on
<uga> NotSure: you're not welcome
<DropKickMurpheys> I rarely use Ubuntu, but i finnaly got tired of MS B.S.
<xenol_> quixogre:  plz when u install gnome do u have options to choose KDe software in gnome>
<NotSure> uga, sorry
<NotSure> i really apologize
<NotSure> my bug reports were not lie
<swiff> how should I get rid of (restricted_Manager) ATI?
<NotSure> but i got tired of lies from other folks
<quixogre> xenol. when i run gnome, it shows some of my kde apps, not all of them.
<NotSure> you were the only one who actually helped
<NotSure> all others would bs me about kde vs gnome
<xenol_> quixogre:  can u disable that?
<NotSure> just like AT&T people do
<NotSure> or Verizon
<NotSure> they are all like that
<NotSure> uga, i really appreciate your help
<quixogre> xenol_:  disable what? kde functions in gnome?
<xenol_> quixogre:  y
<NotSure> but it was a necessary prevarication
<quixogre> NotSure: think ugas got you on ignore.
<swiff> anyone know how to uninstall restrictedmanager the ATI thing?????
<NotSure> so that you would be willing to help me
<ScorpKing> hi guys. can someone explain to me what the defference is between kdevelop and qt-developer. is it just another frontend? will qt tutorials work in kdevelop? i'm learning c++ and it's just a little confusing at the moment.
<NickPresta> swiff, `sudo apt-get remove restricted-manager` ?
<NotSure> quixogre, i really don't want to sound like a bad guy
<swiff> ty Nick :D
<DropKickMurpheys> Can anyone help me install Java client on an AMD64 machine running unbuntu 7.04 feisy Fawn 64-bit edition please?
<emilsedgh> ScorpKing: QT is just QT, KDE is KDE + QT :)
<ScorpKing> ah, i see. thanks emilsedgh
<DropKickMurpheys> and flash
<quixogre> DropKickMurpheys: try sudo apt-get install java?
<DropKickMurpheys> no, i'll try that
<xenol_> !java | DropKickMurpheys
<ubotu> DropKickMurpheys: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<DropKickMurpheys> what about flash?
<xenol_> !flash | DropKickMurpheys
<ubotu> DropKickMurpheys: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xenol_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DropKickMurpheys> eh, i'm using feisty :/
<ismakun> has anyone installed exadel pluging with eclipse in ubuntu and the the tomcat server worked?
<xenol_> DropKickMurpheys: np just look for feisty how to
<DropKickMurpheys> k
<DropKickMurpheys> Thank you
<uga> ScorpKing: qt-developer? where did you get that
<uga> ScorpKing: kdevelop is a whole IDE created by kde people. You can create both qt and kde apps, or even gtk ones if you please
<ismakun> im trying to run the tomcat server in exadel but it sends me an error
<uga> it's not restricted to kde apps
<uga> ScorpKing: but I don't really know what qt-developer is
<uga> ScorpKing: qt tutorials can be used even with vi. They are unrelated to the IDE
<ScorpKing> uga: i'm not sure if it's called that but i'm talking about the frontend for qt. looks like i got the name wrong. anyway, i understand now. :)
<ScorpKing> lol
<uga> ScorpKing: you're mixing up things... there's no "qt frontend"
<uga> Qt are libraries
<uga> they have no frontends
<uga> they aren't applications
<ScorpKing> uga: let me go look for the one i'm talking about. one sec...
* BluesKaj doesn't do anything on the qt :)
<uga> ScorpKing: there's tools like "designer", which helps creating guis
<uga> but then it's all c++ code. You can create applications in something like notepad =)
<edulix_> hi
<BluesKaj> ppl here don't appreciate a good joke
<edulix_> how can I configure where is my maildir in kmail?
<ScorpKing> lol uga. i know. i use to do pascal.
<quixogre> vi roxxors. theres still not a better text editor in existance
<uga> BluesKaj: we're trying to decode the joke. Give us a couple hours more and maybe.. =)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ScorpKing> uga: qt3-designer is what i meant.
<uga> ScorpKing: that, designer, is just an application that generates scripts to autogenerate code
<ScorpKing> o well. i'm just gonna use kdevelop.
<uga> ScorpKing: you run the .ui files it creates through uic, and you get c++ code
<uga> ScorpKing: kdevelop uses its own gui editor now, iirc
<uga> but does exactly the same thing
<ScorpKing> ic
<uga> while kdevelop isn't only a gui editor that generates those scripts. It's also a text file (code) editor, debugger,...
<uga> a whole IDE
<ScorpKing> i don't see any tutorial in kdevelop's documentation as with qt-designer. i did find some online tho
<uga> ScorpKing: if what you want is following qt tutorials, I suggest you ignore kdevelop for now and use kate
<uga> ScorpKing: learning how to properly use kdevelop can be more daunting than following the qt tutorials
<uga> and kate is a real nice editor =)
* ScorpKing likes helpfull ppl...
<benny_> #tuxxland
<ScorpKing> uga: i know kate. i see hilight all for text search has been added now. :)
<uga> ScorpKing: or just use kdevelop as a file editor
<uga> it's same as kate anyway
<ScorpKing> or vi
<uga> or ed =)
<ScorpKing> not the same as notepad
<xenol_> can i disable KDE options for GNOME?
<Darkrift411> is there a gui tool that handles mounting?
<Willabee> Whenever I click "Enabled Desktop Effects" on Feisty, my entire screen goes white except I can still move my mouse
<Darkrift411> i have soem drives that will not mount properly
<NotSure> uga, i wanted to issue a public apology because private messages are currently not allowed. Do you accept donations?
<xenol_> NotSure: what happened?
<NotSure> xenol, i had to prevaricate my case so somebody would help and uga responded
<NotSure> xenol, when i was honest with him at the end, he got mad
<NotSure> xenol, so now i want to pay back for my sin
<luca_> hi everyone
<Darkrift411> wow, sinners are everywhere these days... they have made it to linux help channels!
* Darkrift411 shuts up
<luca_> can someone help me please with network-manager? both in gnome and kde seems not to function
<quixogre> luca_: whats the problem?
<uga> NotSure: please, stop it, will you? I dont' want donations and I don't want apologizing. I just hate when people do what you just did. So next time behave and have fun
<NotSure> uga, all right man! Peace!
<zusjes> ?
<zusjes> hello
<luca_> quixogre: the applet (kde) does not see the network interfaces (which are up and running fine) whereas in gnome I cannot configure the interface at all, nor does it tell me any information on the established connection
<ScorpKing> hi zusjes
<luca_> basically they do not work at all
<luca_> this in gutsy actually
<quixogre> luca_: so knetworkmanager dorsnt work?
<ubuntu_> hello. can anybody tell me, how to check ext-3 partitions under gparted?
<luca_> quixogre: at all
<luca_> it did until some hours ago
<quixogre> luca diod soemthing trigger it to stop working? what changed from when it DID work?
<uga> Darkrift411: kmenu->system settings->advanced->disks and filesystems
<uga> Darkrift411: select administrator mode, and change with care =)
<Darkrift411> god you guys friggen rock
<Nuked> I managed to get compiz fusion installed, but there isnt a window decorator
<luca_> well the only thing I can think of is I had touched the /etc/network/interfaces file....because I was trying to fix the fact that after suspend knetworkmanager did not function
<quixogre> just uga...rest of us are newbs
<Nuked> what do I run to get the window decoration?
<uga> quixogre: lol
<luca_> but I have restored the original since
<uga> Nuked: kwin
<uga> or kwin --replace if something else broken is running alraedy
<Nuked> kwin just like that?
<uga> Nuked: oh, for compiz.
<Nuked> yeah
<Nuked> for compiz
<uga> emerald
<uga> I don't think aquamarine can work under compiz (yes for beryl)
<Nuked> wont that mean I have to install beryl?
<quixogre> luca_: if you go to terminal and type ifconfig does it show up there?
<luca_> quixogre yep
<uga> Nuked: a second. my compiz got a deco, but I believe it's through emerald
<luca_> actually I AM connected through wireless
<luca_> thanks to wlassistant
<fdoving> Nuked: try kmenu -> run command -> 'kde-window-decorator' to get the window decorations. that requires the compiz-kde package though.
<quixogre> luca, does the loopback interface show up in knetworkmanager?
<luca_> uhm what?
<uga> Nuked: yes, it's emerald
<uga> Nuked: apt-get install emerald
<Willabee> Can anyone help me set up USB speakers?
<quixogre> luca_: can you open knetworkmanager?
<luca_> when I right click I see that it does not see any interface
<luca_> yeah I can
<Nuked> uga, compiz-kde does the trick... emerald not necessaru
<Nuked> y
<Willabee> They are listed when I aplay -l
<Nuked> thanks again
<Willabee> but I don't get any sound
<fdoving> luca_: do you have the device set up in /etc/network/interfaces ? - if you have, that device will be ignored by network-manager.
<quixogre> you may have just solved the problem...wlassistant sounds like its controlling the interfaces...it most likely disabled kde and gnomes network managers
<uga> Nuked: cheers
<uga> ouch
<luca_> fdoving doh
<luca_> thanks
<quixogre> luca_: have you had wlassistant and knetworkmanager working in tandem previously?
<uga> fdoving: is that kde-window-decorator, aquamarine renamed?
<fdoving> uga: yeah, i belive so. something like that.
<uga> and I was wondering why aquamarine didn't work on compiz, heh
<fdoving> things happen quickly in compiz/beryl-land.
<quixogre> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<quixogre> sorry, wanted to check
<pierre__> Is there any way i can bind the "Show desktop" button to my keyboard?
<killermach> I've been using dual monitors with xinerama for years
<uga> lol #ubuntu-chicago
<uga> ?
<uga> they have their own localised language???
<killermach> I usually hand config the xorg.conf, but I'm having problems getting my kubuntu laptop to display with dual monitors
<killermach> I only get a clone of the laptop screen
<fdoving> pierre__: it's usually ctrl-alt-d, but you can change it in kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> keyboard shortcuts -> search for show desktop in the 'global shortcuts'-tab.
<killermach> Has anyone used dual monitor with a laptop? I'm not sure but I think winxp did have a dual display on this laptop
<quixogre> killermach: if you find the answer, let me know. been trying to set up a second monitor on this system for two days now
<fdoving> killermach: i've done that alot. it's doable. pretty simple with intel graphics. there are loads of guides at ubuntuforums.org
<killermach> when I goto System Settings -> monitor/display it shows both monitors in hardware
<killermach> but it does not detect my samsung syncmaster 225BW 22"
<fdoving> killermach: the approach is somewhat different from one graphicscard-make to the other. there are basically the nvidia/ati/intel way to do it.
<killermach> I can choose "flatpanel Lcd 1680x1050"
<quixogre> uga, can i get some assistance? im running a geforce 8600 card on this machine. how do i set it up in ubuntu?
<quixogre> uga errr kubuntu rather.
<killermach> fdoving: the laptop has an ATI Radeon mobility 128, and I agree intel and nvidia make this easy so I think I'm fighting an ATI battle here
<uga> quixogre: doesn't matter =)
* quixogre really is running kde
<killermach> quixogre: what video chip do you have?
<quixogre> killermach: geforce 8600
<magnus__> Newbie question how do I change the settings of th screen size in kubuntu
<Ash-Fox> my ati radeon mobility ly6 was supported out of the box with 3d acceleration in kubuntu.
<uga> quixogre: as far as it's same as my 8500gt drivers, the restricted module binaries didn't work for me (maybe will be fixed by final gutsy), so I just avoid/remove nvidia-glx, linux-restrictedmodules-* and install the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com
<uga> quixogre: running version 100.14.19 (latest stable)
<uga> works fine
<quixogre> whats the command to detect my vid card again? lscpi?
<Ash-Fox> quixogre, just note that uga's method requires a recompile every kernel update.
<uga> quixogre: lspci |grep -i nvidia
<kozz_> quixogre: are you running feisty?
<uga> Ash-Fox: very true
<quixogre> running feisty. yes
<BluesKaj> quixogre, check this out , http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html
<uga> rather, just rerun the installer each time *buntu decides to bump kernel
<kozz> not sure if nvidia-glx-new in feisty has support for 8k series of Nvidia
<Ash-Fox> Could be in backport.
<pierre__> fdoving: well my problem is i cant find it under global shortcuts
<fdoving> pierre__: in english it's named 'Toggle Showing Desktop'
<fdoving> pierre__: under 'Panel'
<uga> kozz: maybe it does: Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted nvidia-new-kernel-source 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-12.4 [2279kB] 
<uga> the version no. fromnvidia new for gutsy is at least the latest driver from nvidia, now
<pierre__> fdoving: thanks i found it but it wont let me set my keyboards "windows" button as it
<fdoving> pierre__: that's probably because it's configured to be a modifier key.
* BluesKaj wonders why the new 2.6.22 generic wouldn't boot after upgrading to gutsy ?
<pierre__> fdoving: so what can i do?
<uga> BluesKaj: if you remove "splash" and the two "silent"  from the options, it might boot
<fdoving> pierre__: play with xev and xmodmap. google is yiour friend.
<killermach> quixogre: goto nvidia.com and download the driver for linux, then make sure to install "nvidia" packages in synaptic/adept
<uga> BluesKaj: not sure if it boots otherwise (possibly does), but it seems like it's not doing anything. And a couple times it just rebooted instead of booting up
<kozz> 100.14.09 is the first version of nvidias driver to support 8600
<uga> very strange thing. It'd start as if it were to start up, but suddenly I'd see the bios splash again
<kozz> which is not available in fesity
<kozz> you either have to download from nvidias homepage or use a tool such as Envy
<uga> kozz: it'd be nice if one could request lrm tools to install from nvidia.com
<BluesKaj> uga , i already edited it out of the /boot/grub/menu.lst file , but i'm just curious about the final release upgrade
<BluesKaj> of gutsy
<kozz> uga: maybe, that is not easy unforntunately
<uga> BluesKaj: it shoudl better have a nice revamp ;)
<Doctor_Nick> argah
<Doctor_Nick> i keep trying to kill a process and it's not closing
<Doctor_Nick> what the hell is happening
<uga> kozz: I'm sure one can get in contact with nvidia to get a decent repository?
<Doctor_Nick> i tried sigabrt, sigstop, sigkill, etc.
<uga> kozz: from what I've seen, lrm provides .o object files instead of .ko
<kozz> uga: the thing is, the nvidia driver must be synced with the kernel
<uga> I know
<uga> cooperation should exist
<uga> kozz: the thing is, it's either done on each nvidia release, or kubuntu will always lag
<kozz> I wouldn't trust Nvidia if I was Canonical ,)
<uga> so there must be "unsupported" versions
<uga> kozz: uh? why so
<uga> canonical makes gfx cards too? :P
<Purcelly> In the unlikely reason I want to remove Ubuntu can I just unistall it and use Windows again?
<Webbmaster> why can't i kdesu as another user on gutsy, but i could on feisty?
<uga> Purcelly: sure you can format it out and install windows
<kozz> no, but they can try a certain versio of the driver and check that it works
<Purcelly> Cheers
<kozz> if the video driver doesn't work people will blame Canonical and not Nvidia
<uga> Webbmaster: what do you mean by "as another user"?
<uga> any user?
<uga> you should be able to
<Webbmaster> yeah, i can't
<Webbmaster> i can't open graphical apps when su'd at all
<Webbmaster> unless im sudoing into root
<Webbmaster> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<kozz> Webbmaster: yes, other users are not allowed to open windows on your desktop
<newsense> Webbmaster: shouldnt be using sudo for gui apps, use kdesu
<uga> Webbmaster: uh, can you explain exactly when you get that?
<kozz> better to start them with kdesu
<uga> ah, now I understand. OTHER users, not the one that logged in
<uga> Webbmaster: you need to use xhost for that
<flx> Im trying to update my system but i am ending up with tons of errors... http://pastebin.ca/720969 any ideas?
<Webbmaster> btw, i was just using su as an easy way to get errors
<Webbmaster> uga: xhost?
<Webbmaster> !xhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xhost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<uga> Webbmaster: or provide those users access to your .Xauthority file, and do export XAUTHORITY=/home/currentuser/.Xauthority
<kloplop321> can somebody help me with Amarok? it crashes, I got the info from the terminal though
<Webbmaster> uga: is there any major risk to doing the second thing you suggest?
<uga> Webbmaster: like xhost +localhost will allow localhost apps to display there
<kozz> flx: ohh, I have seen that error before :)
<uga> Webbmaster: well, those users need to have permissions to read your home, so ... yes
<kozz> what I did was to touch all files in /usr/share/fonts, not sure if that is a "good" way to "fix" it but it works
<kloplop321> Amarok crashes for me, here is what happens in the terminal
<kloplop321> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8 object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<kloplop321> QLayout "unnamed" added to QVBox "unnamed", which already has a
<kloplop321> kdecore (KAction): WARNING: KAction::insertKAccel( kaccel = 0x8 object already contains an action name "play_pause"
<kloplop321> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) t listWindow/PlaylistWindow
<flx> kozz: is my system broken? :(
<Webbmaster> uga: so it only a problem if i don't trust other people with physical acces?
<kozz> flx: nut sure why it happends
<uga> Webbmaster: yes
<Webbmaster> okies
<kozz> find /usr/share/fonts -exec touch {} \;
<kloplop321> how can I reset Amarok to the default settings on everything?
<kozz> "solves" it, not sure if there is a better way
<flx> kozz: then what can i do?
<flx> oh
<uga> Webbmaster: you don't trust the xhost method?
<kozz> flx: you also need to run it as root with sudo in front
<uga> Webbmaster: you can give permissions on per user basis too, with xhost
<uga> Webbmaster: check man xhost
<Webbmaster> okies
<kozz> flx: there are some more directores you need to touch also
<flx> kozz it does not find anything
<uga> [+] name The  given name (the plus sign is optional) is added to the list allowed to connect to the X server.  The name can be a
<uga>                host name or a user name.
<uga> what I don't know is how ... does it distinguish from a "uga" host or a "uga" username, if both exist????
<kozz> flx: no the touch command does not give any output
<kozz> flx: but it takes a while to execute?
<flx> kozz: what does it do?
<flx> kozz: yes..
<kozz> it updates the timestamp of the files in the specified directory
<usser> hello does anyone know where the actual kcontrol config files are located particularly the login manager settings
<Flare183> how do you get water effect on beryl to work?
<uga> usser: kdmrc
<hellhound_> does kubuntu come preinstalled with a firewall / iptables?  I need to be able to open three ports that appear to be blocked but i cannot figure out how to open them up
<flx> kozz: alright whats next?
<uga> usser: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, at least in gutsy
<kozz> flx: now try to update again, you should get less errors
<fdoving> hellhound_: nothing preconfigured, no.
<uga> else try "locate kdmrc"
<fdoving> hellhound_: everything should be open once you start a service that listens.
<uga> usser: the rest of settings, not kdm, are in your $(HOME)/.kde
<Flare183> hellhound:> yes kmyfirewall
<uga> usser: the rest of settings, not kdm, are in your $(HOME)/.kde/share/config
<kozz> flx: but there was some other directories in your log also, so need to do the same thing on them
<Flare183> hellhound:> or even firestarter
<kozz> replace "/usr/share/fonts" with the directory
<flx> kozz: i cant notice a difference
<usser> uga: thanks a bunch gutsy for some reason wont let me change the default background in login manager is it just me?
<flx> kozz: ... between the errors
<uga> ouch, why did I add () there =)
<Tonren> When trying to load a torrent with KTorrent, I get this error: "An error occurred while loading the torrent. The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a torrent file."
<Ibkanat> anyone have a dv6000 series laptop
<Ibkanat> or know where I should go :)
<usser> uga: yea i know about those
<uga> usser: uhm, I may know why. The login manager uses a kdm/gdm theme, rather than a normal background
<Ibkanat> having trouble with stability
<usser> uga: i needed system wide
<Tonren> I can't possibly have found THREE corrupt torrent files, all of which apparently have over 15 seeders.
<Flare183> how do you get water effect on beryl to work?
* Flare183 says I don't have the ripple!
<hellhound_> fdoving: i looked in adep manager and saw that iptables was installed.  i need to open ports 999 5678 and 26675 do synchronize my pda according to a how to
<quixogre> okay. thats wierd...i ran gdm, and it brought up kdm...
<usser> uga: nope, it was default kdm theme, then i installed kdmtheme and changed it and when it didnt work, i just renamed the theme i donwloaded to kubuntu default one it picked up, the background however is left hanging
<quixogre> but if i ran startx, NVIDIA crashed on me
<Flare183> hellhound:> well you can config iptables with firestarter, knetfilter, or kmyfirewall
<usser> uga: u know the background that is showed for couple of secs when u just logged in before kde splash starts
<quixogre> uga: you here?
<quixogre> my screen looks much nicer now....but not sure im actually using the nvidia drivers...how do i check?
<uga> usser: oh, that one... uhm... not sure but iirc that's something like the background desktop for root or somthing. I cant' remember
<uga> usser: you mean in between kdmthemer and splash, right?
<uga> quixogre: no
<uga> =)
<hellhound_> Flare183: which is the easiest to use since i do not have experience with iptables
<usser> uga: yea that one
<uga> usser: not sure myself. You can best ask at #kde. I'm sure somebody knows. iirc it relates to the desktop setting for the root or so
<uga> but I'm not very sure
<flx> kozz:  it seems to be working
<usser> uga: ok
<uga> usser: notice lots of people in #kde (at least the devs that hang around) are from europe and they may be asleep =)
<flx> kozz:  cant i just do find / -exec touch {} \; ?
<uga> usser: if you see annma, say hi from uga ;)
<kozz> flx: just found a bug about it btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/104553
<Flare183> hellhound_:> firestarter
<kozz> flx: yes, but that is not recommended, since it has to access EVERY file on your system
<kozz> flx: takes really long time and can have other side effects
<flx> what exactly does this command do again?
<usser> uga:
<usser> uga: ok
<kozz> touch - "Update the access and modification times of each FILE to the current time."
<uga> quixogre: glxinfo should tell you if you're using nvidia
<flx> kozz: hmm and why does it help me in this error?
<uga> quixogre: or lsmod |grep -i nvidia
<kozz> together with find it updates the timestamp of each file in the directory to the current time
<uga> quixogre: if the number is 0, it's not being used
<kozz> flx: since fontconfig can update the cache of files from the past for some reason
<kozz> can't :)
<flx> kozz: i see
<kozz> No idea why, but feels like a bug in fontconfig :)
<uga> quixogre: "OpenGL version string: 2.1.1 NVIDIA 100.14.19" <--  should be read in glxinfo
<kozz> sudo -i apt-get install fontconfig 2>&1 | grep failed | cut -d : -f 1 | xargs touch
<kozz> that should solve it in one command
<flx> kozz: horray its been fixed.. thank you
<kozz> good
<quixogre> WOOT! it worked :)
<flx> should i bug report it too?
<quixogre> im now running the nvidia drivers :) not only that, but now beryl works, too
<kozz> there already is a bug about it
<quixogre> james@james-desktop:~$ lsmod |grep -i NVIDIA
<quixogre> nvidia               7249940  24
<uga> quixogre: did you remove all the restricted modules stuff?
<uga> I guess you did, else it wouldn't have worked :/
<uga> =)
<quixogre> so will i have to recompile kernel everytime i upgrade to new version of ubuntu?
<quixogre> uga, nope
<kozz> quixogre: gutsy has an up to date version of nvidia-glx
<kozz> so gutsy should not be a problem :)
<quixogre> kozz, heard too many bad things about gutsy. gonna wait till its out of beta at least
<quixogre> but good ta know thery plan on supporting it
<kozz> yep, but you said "new version of ubuntu" - that is gutsy
<uga> quixogre: you'll have to reinstall the nvidia.run
<uga> which will run and install the module, yes
<uga> quixogre: one thing, are you in feisty, or gutsy?
<quixogre> acha. gotcha now.
<TheGateKeeper> is it possible to downgrade k3b (i.e. use a previous version) ?
<quixogre> uga: feisty
<uga> quixogre: ahk. It sems nvidia-new in gutsy contains this driver now
<uga> but not in feisty
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me how to restore KPDF's menu? I messed something up
<quixogre> now if i could figure out how to two-head this machine, life would be grand
<kozz> Schuenemann: ctrl+m
<uga> Schuenemann: ctrl+M
<uga> kozz: ouch, off by 2 seconds ;)
<kozz> :P
<uga> had I not pressed shift... =)
<Schuenemann> wow, thanks
<Schuenemann> is that a KDE shortcup?
<Schuenemann> shortcut*
<uga> Schuenemann: yes, for most apps
<uga> or maybe all
<Schuenemann> nice, thanks
<uga> Schuenemann: the option is under settings->
<uga> hide menu bar, ctrl+M
<Schuenemann> yeah, I'd have seen that, if I had the menu bar :-)
<uga> uhm strange. It reads "menubar". Is that correct english even?
<uga> without a space
<Schuenemann> Dunno, translated here
<Schuenemann> But I think so... we say spacebar
<uga> Schuenemann: iirc, kde used to warn about hiding the menu, before
<kozz> there is a option "show menubar" if you rightclick the document
<Schuenemann> oh yeah, I clicked many places but not the document
<uga> kozz: where?
<uga> I only see "add bookmark"
<Schuenemann> you have to hide it
<kozz> the menu needs to be removed also
<uga> oh only when hiding. clever. Thanks =)
<uga> it seems other apps follow too. konqui does same
<quixogre> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<uga> quixogre: that's the "how not to" in your case ;)
<quixogre> !multi monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multi monitor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lance_> ive problem with my ati card
<uga> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<quixogre> uga: trying to figure out how to get my second monitor working now
<uga> quixogre: look at that info
<quixogre> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Bleep> hi there
<lance_> hi
<Bleep> ive managed to visit my modem settings page through konqueror
<Bleep> but how do i connect to the internet?
<quixogre> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<uga> quixogre: it's a shame I had not thought of dualheading when buying this gfx card
<Willabee> Can anyone help me set up sound with USB speakers?
<Willabee> I have sound with GAIM, but not firefox or anything else
<uga> quixogre: I believe I can do that by connecting one monitor through crt and the other through dvi, but doesn't seem to be the right way...
<Aattila> Hi! Does anybody know how to get buici-clock be always on the top?
<dhq_> why cant they add the previous features in kbluetoothd
<quixogre> uga: they make a converter that'll convert the DVI port to 9pin
<quixogre> my card came with two DVI ports. had to use converter for second head
<pillowpants> im using fiesty, and i cant seem to write access an ntfs partition i have
<pillowpants> its claiming to be read only
<uga> quixogre: heh, you want to swap? =)
<pillowpants> how would i fix this issue?
<Doctor_Nick> man
<quixogre> newer monitor on first head, so it doesnt need converter...
<uga> quixogre: mine comes with a dvi and a normal 9 pin thing =)
<Bleep> should i turn on dhcp on my modem?
<quixogre> lol uga nah thanks. i like my two headed beast ;)
<uga> quixogre: exactly suiting your needs ;P
<Doctor_Nick> is there a gui front end for the modprobe utilities?
<Doctor_Nick> it would be nice if there was something analogous to the device manager on windows for linux :/
<Bleep> im trying to setup adsl internet for houes... still not working ;/
<uga> Doctor_Nick: afaik not. The general rule is that linux should autodetect what drivers are needed
<quixogre> bleep no luck with the isp?
<Bleep> nopes
<EvilIdler> Bleep: Who's your ISP?
<Bleep> ive managed to manually set eth0 settings
<Bleep> mine is planet
<EvilIdler> Bleep: Do you know if they require PPPoE or some other such login?
<quixogre> EvilIdler: yeah. even with XP he has to manually set up his IP and such
<EvilIdler> Ugh. That sounds broken :/
<Bleep> dunno, i tried "sudo pppoeconf" but no luck
<EvilIdler> Trying to browse their site triggers all my warnings
<netwalker> Hi everyone!
<uga> Bleep: oh, now I remember you. Sorry, my machine went down when I was trying to help you out
<Bleep> yes but my modem can be set as dhcp .... is that good?
<uga> did you manage entering the webpage of the adsl modem?
<Bleep> yes
<uga> yes, that's good
<uga> that way linux will autoconfigure itself
<quixogre> bleep yes, set the modem to dhcp
<uga> now the modem should be set to the details the ISP provides
<Bleep> dhcp client or server?
<uga> username, pppoe... etc
<Doctor_Nick> uga: yeah, but say that I want to disable a device, like my internal sound card
<quixogre> bleep server
<Bleep> ah ty :)
<EvilIdler> I used to work for another ISP with Dutch origins. Their DHCP server wasn't compatible with client v3.x for some reason. Had to use 2.0.
<quixogre> then set your laptop for dhcp client
<araizen> one of my internal harddrives, hdd, just failed. i just unplugged it and rebooted, but how do i tell kubuntu that it shouldn't look for that disk?
<Willabee> Can anyone help me with getting sound to work in firefox?
<dhq_> which is the channel for kubuntu development
<uga> Bleep: server for the modem. It must act as server for the machines in your home lan
<Bleep> well im dutch ;)
<quixogre> araizen: shouldnt be a need to. unless you were mounting required filesystems from it
<netwalker> just a kick question. does anyone remember how this .hidden file could define which files you wanted hidden (instead of renamig dir to .dir)? how can I activate it again? it deactivated yesterday when I updated to gutsy
<uga> Doctor_Nick: drivers don't come separately in linux. If you remove a module, you may disable all your soundcards
<uga> Doctor_Nick: some do come separately, but some come grouped
<araizen> quixogre: well, when i boot it says there's a problem with the filesystem and gives me a command prompt, but i just type ctrl-d and everything continues fine
<tekteen> will kde 4.0 be in 7.10
<uga> tekteen: no
<araizen> quixogre: i was probably automounting some partitions on hdd, where do i tell the system not to do that at boot time?
<netwalker> tekteen: maybe in time for 8.10...
<EvilIdler> Ooh, then there's hope 7.10 really does get released in October :)
<quixogre> araizen: look in /etc/mount file
<araizen> quixogre: okay, thanks
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: /etc/fstab, i think, tight quixogre?
<quixogre> sorry, emilsedgh is correct. fstab not mount
<emilsedgh> s/tight/right
<araizen> quixogre: there is no /etc/mount
<uga> Willabee: possibly sound doesn't work in firefox because another app like amarok is using the soundcard
<ftz> How do I change the icon theme for Evolution? I also would like to change the GTK theme if possible
<araizen> is it called something like /etc/fstab?
<tekteen> yes
<uga> araizen: yes =)
<quixogre> araizen: yeah. thats it
<araizen> thanks
<Willabee> Amarok?
<ftz> Amarok is awesome
<uga> Willabee: any application that plays music
<netwalker> araizen: look in /etc/fstab for the mount line for the disk you want not automount. see if it has an 'auto' option. if it does, change it to noauto, if it does't, add it
<araizen> okay it has a bunch of things UUID=<some long number>
<Willabee> The only programs I have open are Firefox and GAIM right now
<uga> uhm... no idea then
<EvilIdler> Bleep: One of the modems Planet gives you is the same one I've had for a long time. Although my ISP disables their firewalls
<chn> can u tell me how to change kde shortcuts ?
<araizen> but there are comments above each line that it's /dev/h??#
<araizen> i should just comment out the ones that refer to hdd?
<araizen> there are also indented numbers below each line
<uga> Willabee: what's a site that  you expect to play sounds in firefox?
<uga> so that I can test
<Willabee> Well first test was youtube
<netwalker> araizen: if you look up in the begining of the file, you can see something like ' <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>'
<uga> oh, I had forgotten I'm using nspluginwrapper... it's more challenging for me ;)
<araizen> netwalker: okay
<ScorpKing> youtube works with firefox on my box
<tekteen> mine to
<ftz> mine works fine too
<netwalker> araizen: that meas the options come in the 4th group of text of each line. they should say something like default or notail or some options like that
<araizen> most of them have a options as 'defaults'
<chn> hello all. can u tell me how to change kde shortcuts ????
<uga> ok, here it works with sound and all, too
<araizen> should i change that to 'noauto' or 'defaults,noauto' or something like that?
<tekteen> chn: what do u mean
<ftz> what shortcuts
<Willabee> Other sites I've tested are Veoh and YTMND
<uga> Willabee: do other applications play any sounds?
<ScorpKing> araizen: i just got here. what are you trying to do?
<tekteen> chn: k menu?
<hydrogen> araizen: defaults,noauto
<netwalker> araizen:  and the 2nd group is where does it mount. try find from it's mount point what is the disk you look for
<Willabee> I get sound from GAIM
<chn> tekteen:  I want to use my keyboard buttons on amarok to volume up / down
<Willabee> and that's the only one I've found working so far
<uga> Willabee: unless gaim is doing anything to take over the soundcard... that's strange
<Willabee> When I do all the sound tests I get sound
<araizen> ScorpKing: i'm trying to keep hdd from mounting at boot time, because it failed and i unplugged it
<araizen> netwalker: okay thanks
<araizen> netwalker: if i just comment out those lines, would that be okay
<araizen> because the disk is totally gone and is never going to be mounted again
<tekteen> araizen: why not comment it out
<netwalker> araizen: yes, that would make the trick
<araizen> okay, thanks
<ScorpKing> araizen: just comment it out in /etc/fstab. the line under #/dev/hdd
<bleep1> uhm ok ive set my modem to dhcp server
<netwalker> ok. I got an stuborn konqueror that doesn't want to hide the files I tell it in the .hidden file. any hint?
<EvilIdler> bleep1: "sudo dhclient eth0" might give you some IP-address now?
<uga> bleep1: the modem should also tell you if the adsl is up, speed, etc inside. Does it?
<bleep1> i dont know
<bleep1> DHCP Lease table
<bleep1> Client id 	address 	Expires 	State 	Action 	
<bleep1> 01:00:1a:80:44:e8:0e	10.0.0.1	6952	used		
<bleep1> hmm gonna try
<bleep1> thats what my modem says
<uga> that's the dhcp logs
<uga> but before making the machine work, I usualy try to make the modem work ;)
<uga> bleep1: was the machine fully configured by the instructions of the isp?
<EvilIdler> Well, there is a certain usefulness in that, yes :)
<quixogre> uga, hehe i'd just buy a small 8 port router and be done with the mess personally
<bleep1> it was first..
<uga> bleep1: dns servers, username, password, pppoe, vpi values... etc etc etc
<uga> llc...
<uga> if another machine works through it, it should be done already
<bleep1> dunno where to set username password and ppoe?
<EvilIdler> I'm using some form of Thomson/Alcatel tiny modem with no firewall or router active, and a Linksys Linux-based router between me and the filthy 'net
<quixogre> uga, obviously it works, because he's using it now from his existing PC
<uga> bleep1: don't you have "Wan" or "Adsl" menus in the modem's webpage?
<uga> quixogre: that's what I was wondering =)
<uga> but he just now set up dhcp
<uga> how's the windows machine working. Fixed ip? =)
<quixogre> uga, he was originally set up as static IP on his PC...prolly styill is, but if the router is running dhcp, then his linux box should be able to hit it
* uga puts the Sherlock Holmes face to solve the mistery
<uga> =)
<bleep1> well istill can connect with my xp computer
<uga> bleep1: and how are you connected here, now?
* EvilIdler joins in, morphine in hand
<bleep1> on my xp computer
<quixogre> bleep1, is the xp computer still using static IP? the IP you put in manually?
<bleep1> yes
<bleep1> strange huh
<EvilIdler> I'm guessing the nick change was bleep switching to DHCP on the XP system ;)
<uga> [23:51]  <bleep1> well istill can connect with my xp computer [23:51]  <uga> bleep1: and how are you connected here, now? [23:51]  <bleep1> on my xp computer
<uga> I don't get it, I really don't get it =)
<uga> I need coffee
<quixogre> bleep1 nah. just try running the other box. see if it can find the dhcp server. come back and let us know the results
* abominius greetings
<Willabee> Ok I got sound working now
<Willabee> I forgot to set my Speaker to default card
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<Willabee> Now the only problem I have left with Ubuntu is activating Desktop effects
<Willabee> Whenever I try to enable them, my entire screen goes white
<tekteen> what type
<tekteen> ?
<Willabee> but I can still move my mouse around and stuff
<uga> Willabee: and gaim worked without that?
<Willabee> Just the regular
<Willabee> Yeah
<netwalker> Willabee: what graphic card do you use?
<quixogre> willabee. i had the same problem. i went and installed the correct video drivers for my video card, and now effects work fine
<evilidler> Willabee: I've found the beryl-managers various options to disable/enable some things help.
<Willabee> Umm
<Willabee> I don't have beryl installed yet
<killermach> how do I tell what package installs /dev/shm?
<Willabee> I have an Intel 865
<netwalker> that could be a problem...
<Willabee> I had to adjust the xorg file to get my resolution, so I think that might be one of the problems
<evilidler> Willabee: Beryl and -manager is what you want
<killermach> the redhat rpm managers will let you search for filename, I don't see that option in synaptic
<evilidler> Willabee: Also any theme-related things (apt-cache search beryl, basically)
<netwalker> killermach: are you on kubuntu?
<Willabee> so I should be able to get the effects by installing Beryl?
<evilidler> If you're using Adept, the default Kubuntu tool, there is a search box or three
<evilidler> Willabee: That, and a few other settings. Your card is one I don't have direct experience with, though
<killermach> netwalker: I am.. which is why I ask the question..
<Willabee> Ok
<netwalker> killermach: get to a konqueror and try enter  apt:/
<Willabee> I'll try installing
<killermach> I cannot figure out how to query the repositories to find which package has /dev/shm
<evilidler> Willabee: You'll probably need to enable some fancy visuals in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use Beryl fully
<Willabee> D: Apparently my driver doesn't support direct rendering
<killermach> netwalker: cool :) thanks
<Willabee> Right now I'm using i810
<evilidler> Willabee: I guess you need to comment out the Load "dri" line, then
<Bleep> im back
<killermach> netwalker: shoot.. it says it cannot find that file /dev/shm, but the ATI driver proprietary install states it as a requirement before install
<uga> Willabee: ati?
<killermach> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.28.8-inst.html
<Bleep> well my modem's page:   dial-in   routing   PPP   CIP   PPTP   BRIDGE   DHCP   DNS
<uga> ouch, I was reading backlogs, didn't notice the following conversation. Please ignore
<evilidler> Willabee: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=535336
<quixogre> bleep any luck getitng the dhcp to work?
<netwalker> then is not a .deb packet. is a device file created by a kernel module
<Bleep> well i turned on the DHCP server... but do i need to set advanced options?
<quixogre> on the router?
<netwalker> killermach: then is not a .deb packet. is a device file created by a kernel module
<Bleep> there's and advanced page of the modems DHPC settings
<uga> Bleep: possibly no need
<quixogre> bleep. you shouldnt.
<uga> Bleep: if it says something like "work as dns server", "ip ranges", you could set them up, but not necessary
<Willabee> Maybe I need to increase the number in VideoRAM?
<evilidler> The problems are probably MAC-filtering and such, so just restart networking on the Linux computer and see if it picks up an IP
<killermach> netwalker: hmm.. I agree, in centos/mandrake/RH, I can to rpm --what-provides /dev/shm   and see what to install
<evilidler> s/problems/options/
<Bleep> well its says: addresses 10.0.0.1  subnetmask 255.0.0.0   default gateway: auto
<uga> wow, that's a very wide subnet!
<uga> Bleep: did you change it yourself from 255.255.255.0 to that?
<evilidler> Maybe he's big-boned. Don't make fun of him.
<quixogre> bleep, thats perfect. not sure why its giving you a class A subnet, but hey, whatever works
<evilidler> Class A = easier to type ;)
<Bleep> no, its set that way in modem settings
<uga> evilidler: I'm not making fun
<evilidler> (when drunk)
<Bleep> i  havent changed  anything
<uga> Bleep: I'd suggest setting up 255.255.255.0 as subnet mask
<Bleep> o ok
<uga> unless you run a huge world-wide home lan ;))
<netwalker> killermach: take a look at this> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.13.4.html
<evilidler> uga: Insert applicable emoticon for jokes etc. :)
<quixogre> uga, hehe let him run a class A. who knows. he may need it some day ;)
<evilidler> I would expect the modem to give him a 192.168.something address if DHCP is working, though
<uga> Bleep: about "adresses", is that a list of addresses?
<uga> sounds like it allows defining a range
<evilidler> Just restart networking/run dhclient again
<Bleep> when i want to change to 255.255.255.0 it says invalid dhcp pool parameters
<quixogre> evil, sounds like his modem is set up for commercial use by default. he's been using a static class A address already
<denis__> hello
<evilidler> Ah, right
<denis__> i need help
<quixogre> denis__: just ask :)
<denis__> my english is pretty bad^^
<netwalker> killermach: did you see where it says 'To enable POSIX Shared Memory on your system, perform the following as root:'... ?
<denis__> my modules?
<denis__> are lost
<quixogre> bleep 255.0.0.0 is fine. just ask
<denis__> for my system
<quixogre> denis, what language do you speak?
<uga> Bleep: uhm... that's nto normal. Does it have a very big ip range set for subnet?
<denis__> german
<killermach> netwalker: reading now
<quixogre> !de | denis__
<ubotu> denis__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis__> yes
<uga> quixogre: sure, an A class home-lan. Right? =)
<denis__> i know
<denis__> but there is no one online xD
<denis__> all afk
<quixogre> uga hey man if it aint broke...
<evilidler> It's OK with an A if you're a classy user.
<uga> lol
<denis__> or don't know what to do
<Bleep> ok so i presume my modem is set alread but what do i have to set in knetworkmanager?
<quixogre> denis__: shoot. we'll try to help
<uga> Bleep: just set it all to use automatic (dhcp)
<uga> and should run fine
<quixogre> bleep set knetworkmanager to use DHCP
<evan__> i have never tried to do this before so i dont even know what to search. i want to set up a wireless LAN. one comp is winxp the other is kubuntu, i know i need to use samba, but thats about all i know. what do i search to get the answeres i need? windows wireless lan didnt turn up much
<evilidler> Bleep: I suggest just opening a terminal and running "sudo dhclient eth0", ot whatever your device was to test it
<Bleep> ah ok
<Bleep> ok brbr
<denis__> lol quixogre xD
<quixogre> evan__: why do you need samba?
<denis__> ok
<denis__> http://www.bilderhosting.info/pics/image68952.jpg
<denis__> thats the screenshot
<evilidler> evan__: I stopped using Samba when i found WinSCP.
<quixogre> evan__: samaba is only if you are mounting windows networked file systems on thew linux box or vice versa
<denis__> but i don't think you can do understand it^^
<uga> evilidler: quixogre: it's best if he can set up subnet mask properly, else he'll have more fun when he wants firewalling properly
<evan__> quixogre: i thought samba is what was needed for linux and windows to communicate on lan
<tekteen> evan: no
<tekteen> it is used for windows file sharing
<quixogre> evan__: nope.
<tekteen> and printing
<uga> evilidler: quixogre: and he needs some IPs left for vmware or vbox =)
<evilidler> uga: Yeah, I don't know many who have more than 255 computers at home, anyway..
<uga> evilidler: not many? so you know someone? =))
<tekteen> evan: konqueror has a built in smb client
<evilidler> One. But he's certifiable.
<tekteen> smb:/
<uga> heh
<bleep1> ok im back again
<evilidler> Not all are networked, either. His powerbill is insane.
<denis__> no help?^^
<pillowpants> so, i clicked "do not ask again" on the konkerer download window, and now i have no idea where my stuff is downloading to
<uga> heh
<uga> no wonder
<pillowpants> where would i go to undo that?
<tekteen> even?
<bleep1> ive tried sudo  dhcclient eth0
<quixogre> sorry denis__: nein sprechen
<pillowpants> i checked all the stuff in preferences, and i tell you it isnt there
<bleep1> what should i look  after?
<denis__> hmm
<quixogre> at one point i had 300 devices...but all but twqo of them were slot machiens in my garage.
<denis__> quixogre:
<evilidler> I don't see the need for more than one work computer, a gaming computer and one of every console
<uga> denis__: if that's meant to be a screenshot of your "kubuntu" system, I understand you're trolling?
<yamal> denis__: the "screenshot" you linked to is taken out of some childrens bedtime story book, aint gonna get much help with that here
<denis__> xD
<uga> denis__: you know trolls get banned here
<evan__> ok guys, like i said i am such an uber nerd at this that i dont even know what to search. first i need to set up LAN, either on my kubuntu box or the win box. so where do i find some good info, what do i type into the search box?
<denis__> ????
<denis__> i try to change my systemsettings
<quixogre> evan__: do you have a wireless router?
<denis__> but when i try to
<denis__> it shows me
<denis__> that every module is lost
<evilidler> evan__: If you want easy WinXP<->Linux connectivity, run a SSH server on the Linux computer, WinSCP on the Windows computer and just drag and drop.
<tekteen> evan: all u need is a wireless router
<denis__> ooooh guuuys
<denis__> sryyy
<denis__> that was the wrong liiink
<denis__> -.-
<evilidler> Get us the correct link, then :)
<denis__> sry sry sry
<denis__> wait
<bleep1> listening on LFP/eth0/00.1a:80:44:e8:0es
<bleep1> sending on LFP/eth0/00.1a:80:44:e8:0e
<bleep1> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<bleep1> DHCPOFFER 10.0.0.138
<bleep1> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<bleep1> DHCPACK from 10.0.0.138
<bleep1> bound 10.0.0.1 -- renewall in 2750 seconds.
<quixogre> c'mon guys, i thought the teddy bear was cute....
<uga> !paste | bleep1
<ubotu> bleep1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bleep1> listening on LFP/eth0/00.1a:80:44:e8:0es
<bleep1> sending on LFP/eth0/00.1a:80:44:e8:0e
<bleep1> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<bleep1> DHCPOFFER 10.0.0.138
<bleep1> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<bleep1> DHCPACK from 10.0.0.138
<bleep1> bound 10.0.0.1 -- renewall in 2750 seconds.
<bleep1> o sorry
<evilidler> bleep1: Your modem is giving you an address, at least
<bleep1> im using mirc
<evilidler> It's like aids.
<denis__> http://www.bilderhosting.info/pics/image68969.png
<denis__> thats correct
<bleep1> you mean 10.0.0.138?
<quixogre> bleep1: thats all good. means your linux box has an IP address. now: can you connect to a website from it?
<evan__> quixogre: i do have a wireless router, but im not lookin for total spoon feedage, i will just surf around a bit more. im working on the windows box now anyways. it wont recognize the cd-rom
<evilidler> denis__: Ah, looks like KDE is partially installed
<evan__> thanks tho
<denis__> hm
<evilidler> denis__: Can you run Adept?
<quixogre> evan__: sorry man, just starting at the beginning...
<denis__> wait
<evan__> its all good
<evan__> i will figure it out, just messin around neways
<bleep1> do i need to do something before i can visit a website?
<uga> denis__: nicht gefunden == not found?
<denis__> yes
<quixogre> evan__: can both PCs connect to the wifi router?
<denis__> yes
<denis__> uga yes
<evilidler> bleep1: Shouldn't need to do anything special if you have IP+nameservers
<denis__> and evan__ yes
<caravaka> hi. i run NMap on my system and see that port 21 is open even though I don't have any ftp daemon running
<uga> denis__: the rest of modules work?
<bleep1> when does it prompt  me for user name and pasw?
<denis__> no
<denis__> all lost
<Lega> 'ello.
<evilidler> caravaka: Probably one of the wrapper servers, like inetd, accepting that port
<snowdonkey> Hi.  How do I tell "burn" utility what CD drive to use?  My master drive is not a burner.
<denis__> oh not all
<caravaka> oh
<quixogre> bleep1: it shouldnt. just go to www.google.com
<bleep1> ok brb
<caravaka> is that why netstat also doesn't find any process id associated with that open port?
<evilidler> caravaka: Either comment out in, uhm, some config, or just add an iptables rule to DROP all requests
<quixogre> caravaka: if you want to block port 21, go to iptables
<evilidler> caravaka: That would be it
<caravaka> hmm thanks evilidler
<quixogre> !iptables | caravaka
<ubotu> caravaka: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<uga> quixogre: iptables????
<denis__> i see
<caravaka> ok.. i have a question about firestarter...
<uga> quixogre: man, you use that interface straight? =)
<denis__> its this module
<denis__> and the filesystem module
<yamal> denis__: run "systemsettings" from the command line and try to open this module, then put the debug output you get on the command line on pastebin
<caravaka> why can't i run it as a daemon but instaead have to run it from kde/gnome after logging in?
<Lega> While watching a .mkv file (or almost any video format, for that matter) on my computer, the sound that comes out of the speakers acts as though it is EXTREMELY loud, like blasting the speakers. There is distortion and scratching noise, even when I turn the sound almost all the way down. (In Kaffeine and in VLC). When I played the same file on my VirtualBox Windows XP, the sound is fine. Thoughts?
<evilidler> What's wrong with iptables? It's hardcore, sure, but it works!
<quixogre> uga lol dude i keep tellin  ya. im so old school, i refuse to use anything newer than vi
<uga> quixogre: let the rest use sane things though ;))
<tekteen> iptables just works
<tekteen> lol
<uga> tekteen: it's so easy to screw up using iptables
<bleep2> nopes cant visit google.com
<uga> unless you know it VERY well
<tekteen> and so easy to fix
<evan__> quixogre: only the linux box right now, need to install *drivers* for the winbox but cdeom wont load
<s> i am trying to run a perl script, but the instructions say i need to install "Config::Tiny, LWP::Simple and File::HomeDir"   can anyone tell how to install these perl modules?
<denis__> sudo systemeinstellungen?
<uga> tekteen: only if you notice it's broken
<evilidler> caravaka: I've had less than pleasant experience with Firestarter personally, but it shouldn't matter if it runs or not. It's a frontend to add rules to Linux iptables, the built-in firewall
<yamal> denis__: no sudo
<quixogre> bah. that link also had guarddog and firestarter
<tekteen> that is why we test
<denis__> i have linux since this morning
<yamal> just open a terminal, type "systemsettings" and then hit enter
<tekteen> ;-)
<evilidler> caravaka: There's also a new console program that looks simple enough - Vuurmuur
<denis__> so sry for the stupid questions^^
<bleep2> lol dutch
<uga> tekteen: you test forwarding packets, unconnected pushes etc? =)
<evilidler> There are no stupid questions, only stupid software
<uga> tekteen: I'm so proud of you ;)
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> networking is my fav subject
<tekteen> netcat is the way to go
<uga> I can only suggest shorewall for firewalling
<bleep2> i've tried to visit  www.google.com but it doesnt work.
<quixogre> .me thinks a fun friday night is manually configuring hosts.allow and hosts.deny
<evilidler> My least fave, but I have to know it because of work and hobbies
<caravaka> lemme check vuurmuur out
<denis__> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/5840
<denis__> here
<tekteen> I like to learn hacking
<tekteen> and security
<evilidler> Before trying Shorewall or Vuurmuur, make sure you uninstall other firewall tools!
<evilidler> Only keep one installed at a time.
<bleep2> how do i prevent hackers from running processes in port 443?
<evilidler> Weird things can happen ;)
<denis__> yamal
<denis__> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/5840
<yamal> denis__: try opening one of the modules that fail, that will give you more output. the stuff so far is harmless
<tekteen> block with iptables
<denis__> ehm how?
<tekteen> ehm?
<uga> bleep2: easy. You see a cable that comes out from the adsl modem to your pc?
<quixogre> !iptables | bleep2
<denis__> systemsettings/what?
<ubotu> bleep2: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bleep2> lol not at home
<uga> bleep2: thick one. It's got a connector in either end, called RJ45
<uga> bleep2: so unplug it and be happy =)
<uga> no more hackers ;)
<bleep2> not here lol
<caravaka> evilidler: since firestarter/guarddog are just guis for changing iptables, i dont' have to run them each time i boot into kde/gnome rite? since iptables anyways is in effect
<evilidler> denis__: just click choices in the menus of systemsettings and watch the debug output pour out like something really runny
<quixogre> evan__: hehe normally its the other way around...
<denis__> oh
<yamal> denis__: when you run systemsettings from the command line it will appear as usual. then just click any module that previously failed
<shaffy> i am trying to run a perl script, but the instructions say i need to install "Config::Tiny, LWP::Simple and File::HomeDir" modules.   can anyone tell me how to install these perl modules?
<evilidler> caravaka: Yep, they just make modifications and dis/enable a program in /etc/init.d/
<quixogre> caravaka: correct
<evilidler> caravaka: But having two init.d scripts affecting the tables can cause serious problems, including locking you out of your own box
<denis__> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/5841
<bleep2> uhm what do you actually type in the terminal to connect to the internet?
<caravaka> ok. then what excatly does firestarted do when I click 'stop firewall" does it stop iptables underneath?
* ScorpKing found out running kde with only 320mb ram and no swap creates problems...
<caravaka> i c.. so i'll make sure i run only one firewall
<evilidler> caravaka: Yep, because each installs their own start/stop script, and doesn't know about the others
<yamal> denis__: checking it out, may take some time
<quixogre> bleep2: the fact that you cant connect to google is a not-good sign.
<denis__> k
<evilidler> There should have been a firewall category, just like the MTA category, so only one tool can exist at a time
<caravaka> ohhh.. now i get the picture
<caravaka> yaaa
<bleep2> im giving up...
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<acee1234> i can no longer explore my ntfs partition from feisty, any ideas?
<bleep2> i want to escape from Microsoft but i cant get internet :/
<tekteen> ooo
<evilidler> acee1234: ntfs-3g still installed?
<tekteen> why not
<acee1234> evilidler how do i check?
<caravaka> why not escape altogether by kicking out ntfs?
<tekteen> bleep2: why not
<ScorpKing> bleep2: pls explain. i missed ur problem
<evilidler> acee1234: Start Adept from the menus
<bleep2> im trying  to migrate to kubuntu
<tekteen> ok
<uga> bleep2: ? [00:28]  <bleep2> uhm what do you actually type in the terminal to connect to the internet?
<uga> what do you mean
<tekteen> wat the problem
<uga> you want to browse webs from command line?
<quixogre> ScorpKing: bleeps trying to connect his linux laptop to the internet through a wierd ADSL router. he can set it up so that the router gives him a dynamic IP, but it wont let him connect out to the internet
<uga> bleep2: as I understand, the modem's dhcp server gave you an ip already
<acee1234> evilidler: yes it is installed
<tekteen> bleep2: type "sudo apt-get install firefox" for a web browser
<uga> beep2: what does ping www.google.com say
<tekteen> ok
<evilidler> acee1234: Is it an internal drive?
<bleep2> brb
<uga> tekteen: I think he's got the desktop setup. Just can't connect for some reason. Can't tell exactly what's going on
<acee1234> evilidler: yes
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> thx
<jochen_> someon german there
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<quixogre> !de jochen_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de jochen_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<evilidler> acee1234: OK, check your /etc/fstab and see if there's anything commented out about a fat, vfat or ntfs partition
<ScorpKing> quixogre: dns or gateway problem? i know dns has to be set up on the router with the dhcp config. not sure what router he has tho.
<ScorpKing> quixogre: dhcp settings on the router that is
<quixogre> ScorpKing: its a doozy. it defaults to a class A network, when you run dhcp server on it
<evilidler> ScorpKing: Looks like his ISP gives him Alcatel/Thomson modems, but I've never actually seen them with the router bits active
<uga> quixogre: yours too, or you're talking about bleep's router =)
<quixogre> uga talkin about bleeps
<uga> quixogre: I'd first check if he can ping anything. If so, then the dns is working. if domain not working, he may have the dhcp server not providing dns names
<ScorpKing> i wander what happens when he's online in windows... maybe he can figure out what's wrong from there.
<quixogre> his static IP on his xp box is 10.0.0.150
<ScorpKing> thats normal
<acee1234> evilidler: "/..."means commented out correct?
<evilidler> acee1234: # is the comment symbol in those files
<uga> quixogre: how can he connect to irc, if he's setting up the router as dhcp and the xp box is set to static ip
<quixogre> ScorpKing: he has two boxes. a linux laptop, and his XP pc. the xp box has a static class A ip address and connects just fine. thats what he's tlaking to us on
<uga> quixogre: and then this: [23:51]  <bleep1> well istill can connect with my xp computer [23:51]  <uga> bleep1: and how are you connected here, now? [23:51]  <bleep1> on my xp computer
<yamal> denis__: it's a bug, most likely this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bug/136563.
<ScorpKing> quixogre: gateway and dns? dns and gateway should be 10.0.0.2 i think.
<acee1234> evilidler: nothing is commented out then other that text descriptions
<evilidler> bleep2: I think you might need to check ipconfig /all in windows and see if anything new is there
<uga> quixogre: I think there's a linguistics problem =)
<evilidler> acee1234: Pastebin the file?
<Bleep> ping www.google.com    >    ping: unknown host www.google.com
<acee1234> ok
<quixogre> uga agreed
<ScorpKing> Bleep = Bleep2 ?
<Bleep> yep
<quixogre> ScorpKing: yup
<ScorpKing> ok
<denis__> and how can i solve the problem yamal?
<yamal> denis__: you might want to any relevant information you can provide to that bug report
<yamal> denis__: other than that, no workaround known for as far as I  aware
<ScorpKing> Bleep: what does ipconfig /all in windows show?
<denis__> oh :(
<acee1234>  evilidler http://pastebin.com/m57f01ac9
<uga> ScorpKing: ifconfig =)
<uga> winders users...
<ScorpKing> xp
<uga> oh, on windows
<uga> sorry
<ScorpKing> lol
<Bleep> what do you want to know?
<quixogre> uga: no, he wants the windows info first. see if its giving him a default gateway for the router
<uga> right
<ScorpKing> Bleep: dns and gateway
#kubuntu 2008-09-22
<i3ooi3oo> I have an issue, where i had install the ATI (closed Drive) then removed it now my fglrxinfo state it by  Mesa project not ATI
<paolo> hi. before buying this wi-fi ethernet card: hamlet HNWU254G i need to know if it's well compatible with (k)ubuntu. how can i check that?
<master_> In firefox, I just printed to pdf---so uh, where exactly did it put the pdf file?
<i3ooi3oo> xorg.log ->http://pastebin.ca/1207820
<i3ooi3oo> frim a fail boot
<i3ooi3oo> any ideas?
<o0Chris0o_> is konversation, kopete packaged in kde4 yet?
<o0Chris0o_> !kde4
<Nigskki> christ, when is amarok 2 coming?
<Nigskki> shit looks cash ^_^
<o0Chris0o_> prolly with kde 4.2
<Nigskki> they said it would come in the middle of the two releases
<Nigskki> as in kde 4.1 and 4.2
<leftBlinker> is the paste bin source available?
<demontager> What is Kubuntu 8.04 Remix
<dope> so i setup vncserver on here but when i connect into it I don't see what's on my desktop, rather I see a console window
<favro> leftBlinker: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leftBlinker> dope:  I dont have it installed anymore but maybe take a look at this file $HOME/.vnc/xstartup and have startkde in there somewhere?
<dope> ok thanks leftBlinker
<dope> leftBlinker: that kind of worked.  i get just like a weird checkboardish desktop now
<dope> i found something in that startup file that said uncomment the following two lines for a normal desktop and so i did
<leftBlinker> cool, i dont really remember, but the server will run the file like a shell script, somehow start kde with command line?
<ZeroSilverwing> argh, i'm in a live session right now, and i can't get my sound card to work
<ZeroSilverwing> i mmean it registers on kmix but ffff
<ninix> hi guys, i did my normal packages upgrade few days ago..... and now, my kwin don't start at startup i must run it with ALT-F2, any hint ?
<DarkriftX> whats the best backup program/command? I am about to make some driver changes and want a backup incase it doesnt work (wifi drivers, they are finicky and take a while to get working once screwed up)
<ninix> DarkriftX: why not make a simple image of your disk ?
<felipe__> holaaaaaaaaaa
<ninix> at least, of the /.
<DarkriftX> large disk, not a lot of storage
<felipe__> alguien me entiende?
<ninix> / is normally small
<felipe__> how can i use my mobil in kubuntu???????????????
<ninix> and your /home is normally on another disk..
<DarkriftX> its not
<DarkriftX> all on same disk
<ninix> if not.... bad install :P
<PantherDream> hello
<felipe__> hey
<DarkriftX> default install
<ninix> ok
<felipe__> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<vezir> i can't get any sound on kde 3.5.9 :/
<DarkriftX> there isnt any sort of "system" backup that grabs all the important stuff?
<DarkriftX> my home folder will probably be safe
<PantherDream> i wanna change from gnome to kde
<DarkriftX> !info kubuntu-*
<ninix> PantherDream: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkriftX> yeah, thats it
<ninix> DarkriftX: yeah... make an image of your / :)
<DarkriftX> ok
<ninix> there isn't a LIST of important stuff.... that's no sense.
<ninix> if your system work well now..... then all the / is important.
<PantherDream> ninix, i've done that, i can log into KDE, but i'm having troubles making it usable
<DarkriftX> im still a bit new to file structure so wasnt sure
<ninix> PantherDream: what do you mean by "usable"
<ninix> DarkriftX: np
<DarkriftX> in windows if you are doing a driver update, theres no need to backup program files folder, so i wasnt sure if there was something close here
<DarkriftX> so ill do / minus home
<ninix> DarkriftX: the best way is, when you install create a partition for / and another one for /home, (and if you want, one for /usr). after that, make a backup of / is very easy and not so big
<PantherDream> first of all, i dont like the default file explorer, nautilus was way nicer, also, compiz is gone and my themes don't show up anymore
<ninix> konqueror is a way nicer, in my opinion, but... this can be easily changed in the kde control.
<ninix> for compiz, search a tutorial "kde + compiz" you'll find what to settup.
<PantherDream> so it is possible to use compiz in KDE just like in Gnome?
<ninix> off course, yes. i've already used it.
<PantherDream> how about my themes?
<ninix> themes ?
<DarkriftX> PantherDream, use konqueror, its better then dolphin
<ninix> if you set a theme in gnome..... that's completly different from a kde theme
<PantherDream> but can't i use the same ones?
<ninix> no. search a new theme at kde-looks.org
<PantherDream> ok...
<ninix> You need to know..... gnome and kde are TWO separate desktop environnement
<ninix> anyone know about my kwin probleme ?
<PantherDream> i know, and most of my favorite linux apps (Amarok, Kopete, etc) are built for KDE that's why i wanna change
<ninix> yeah, kde is a very great desktop...... made with a wonderful framework: QT.
<PantherDream> well, i've never really tried it before, but the applications made for it are great, so it can't be bad
<PantherDream> except for the obvious ones, how can i tell if a app that i've installed is meant for KDE or Gnome?
<DarkriftX> is keep a decent automated backup system?
<DarkriftX> if i tell it to backup / (exclude /home/) every 3 days, would that be reliable and not too system intensive
<ninix> DarkriftX: i suggest you to look this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/search?PHPSESSID=158a8b4dc6e8b3597ca3b6bf4353a305&cx=017338271194360913207%3Avuzb4jxd_2m&cof=FORID%3A11&q=backup&sa=Search#1414
<DarkriftX> looking
<ninix> PantherDream: in fact, a program is simply linked to the GUI library. If you do a simple `ldd /usr/bin/amarok` you will see the link to libQt*.so. that's means that the library use QT.
<ninix> otherwise... an application can link to libgtk.. or something like that.
<ninix> and there is no problem to use application made for KDE in gnome, and vice-versa. I use some gtk application here.
<tim_> Hello, i have a small problem with adept package manager, can anyone help?
<ninix> tim_: don't ask to ask. ASK :)
<ninix> and if someone can help you, he will.
<akiro> hello my name is akiro
<akiro> HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<ninix> ...
<akiro> fuck out c dla marde sti
<ninix> tu fais quoi là idiot ?
<akiro> kedale sti
<akiro> toé
<tim_> =) thank you, half of the rpms, wont download, "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<ninix> je regarde un tata essayé d'écrire sur IRC.
<akiro> Merci beaucoup
<akiro> mais cpmment on ecrit sur un irc
<PantherDream> ninix, but aren't KDE applications supposed to run much slower in Gnome, and vice-versa?
<PantherDream> that's the whole point of me switching to KDE
<akiro> ok
<ninix> akiro: first, it's a english channel here. So...there is a channel kubuntu-fr i think.
<joshuajtl> anyone use the Crystal Project icon theme set?
<DarkriftX> LOL::Note:- By default Restored Files and Directories are owned by root this is because of sbackup will runs with root.You need to chnage these files or folder permissions using chmod or just right click and select properties of the file or folder.
<akiro> ok but if is a english chanel and think you had some rules too
<DarkriftX> how friggen useful os that
<DarkriftX> is*
<akiro> chow
<joshuajtl> I was wondering if anyone knows how to change the Linspire konqueror spinning logo?
<ninix> akiro: there is no "rules". except that we need to respect everyone here
<akiro> ok
<akiro> thanks fr the tube
<akiro> for*
<Glady> plus u change my auto connection all the time
<tim_> =) thank you, half of the rpms, wont download, "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. " any help?
<Glady> what changes you made
<favro> kubuntu doesn't use rpms
<tim_> or the packages
<tim_> sorry
<tim_> havent done much, im using 8.04 and the packages wouldnt work from the beggining
<Glady> put the package in fire
<tim_> excuse me?
<Glady> test it in firefox
<Glady> jesus u r  a newbie?
<tim_> how would i do that?
<tim_> apparently
<dick-richardson> anyone using mysql for amarok? I don't have enough room to run it on my root partition, but have not been able to move it to another
<Glady> back to kubrick
<Glady> in hollywood
<Glady> ok night guys
<CoJaBo-Eee> Is there a way to set time automatically? Theres an option in system settings, but changing it causes it to freeze.
<demontager> what repo i should add to install kde 4.1.1 in Ubuntu>?
<dick-richardson> @demontager: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<surgy> i have an mpeg4 file and i need to split it in half, anyone know a peice of software that can do this for me?
<dr_willis> avidemux proberly can surgy
<dr_willis> !find avid
<dr_willis> if i can spell its name right
<szakulec> avidemux can do that- if you enable the universe and/or multiverse, it should be present there
<szakulec> it may also be called avidemux2
<Kevin_> Hello. I've got a headless server set up running Hardy Server Edition that I want to configure with remote resumable KDE sessions... I'm currently using X forwarding to accomplish the remote part of this but I don't know how to make sessions resumable. Help appreciated :).
<dr_willis> Not sure thats even possible. depending on what you mean by resumeable
<fiyawerx> Kevin_: freenx
<dr_willis> You could use vnc/vncserver and have ' desktops' that are persistant. and dont 'close' when the user closes the vncclient tool
<dr_willis> freenx may also do that.  Ive never managetd to get freenx working
<fiyawerx> freenx/nxclient will do it
<fiyawerx> i usually just download the .deb's and install manually for the real version, not freenx
<Kevin_> fiyawerx, freenx/nxclient will allow me to use KDE with X tunneled over ssh?
<fiyawerx> nomachine has a "free" server that allows I think up to 2 simultaneous connections
<dr_willis> Did they finally get freenx clients for windows?
<dr_willis> been ages since i last looked at freenx
<fiyawerx> dr_willis: you could always use nx's real client to connect to freenx server, as long as i've been using it they've had windows clients yeah
<fiyawerx> and Kevin_: it does use ssh
<dr_willis> I tend to use 'xming' on the windows machines to get apps forwareded.. or vnc.
<fiyawerx> and runs quite a bit faster than any other remote desktop type software i've used
<Kevin_> fiyawerx, ok because I've tried VNC and it is just abysmally slow.... thanks :D
<dr_willis> with vnc. i find it pays to use a very minimal desktop.  and cut down the # of fancy stuff
<dr_willis> ive only used it on a local lan. so i dident have to worry about ssh tunnles with vnc either.
<dr_willis> I do hear freenx is much faster.
<faileas> it is
<dr_willis> of course with xming, im just displaying a single program/window from the linux box.. not the whole desktop. Its very useable on my local lan.
<dr_willis> but not a good idea for over the internet. withoug some ssh tossed in
 * faileas notes it also works decently over the net, with home lines
<Kevin_> fiyawerx, sorry I forgot to clarify, by resumable I mean that I can close the connection on my computer without causing all of my running programs to die
<dr_willis> I belive the proper term is 'persistant' :)   at least ive heard it called that.
<Kevin_> dr_willis, yes I think you are correct
<darakian> anyone here know why my laptop's internal speakers would be enabled while I have speakers connected via the audio out?
<darakian> and these speakers are outputting sound...
<dr_willis> I know vnc can do that.. depending on how you start the vncserver.   fiyawerx  sort of suggested that freenx can do it also.. so try them both. :)
<Guest38916> Hi! I'm just testing this. Sorry for the spam.
<Kevin_> fiyawerx, do you know if I will need to remove X from my system before installing freenx?
<aktrapper> how can I install Bricolage-cms on kubuntu 8.04 , apt-get fails and  it's not listed  under the abept manager
<darakian> so no one then?
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I just have a question.
<x_link> I heard that KDE in Kubuntu is pretty "modified" or something like that.
<x_link> Is there anyway to just install "pure" KDE on (K)ubuntu?
<x_link> You have to escuse my english, it's not that good.
<mn> x_link: what's your native language?
<mn> x_link: are you there?
<zht> hi
<mister-tea> he left
<mn> oh ok
<sben> nnn
<zht> ?
<darakian> hello?
<Politics> So I'm doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<Politics> Down in the WPA section
<Politics> And when I issue the wpa_supplicant command it times out
<Politics> After trying to associate with my router's MAC address
<Politics> Which is sees
<Politics> But then reports "Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.
<Politics> "
<Politics> Any ideas of what I should do?
<mister-tea> !enter
<DasYogi> Quick question - how do you manually set up a wired network connection in xubuntu?
<DasYogi> kubuntu
<Politics> I think I'm doing something similar, DasYogi
<Politics> Look in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495 and see if it works
<Politics> I think that's wireless
<Politics> but wired might be something similar.
<DasYogi> let me clarify, I've set up my wireless to be served through wpa encryption. i guess what i really would like to know if i need to tweak wpa_supplicant for wired connections
<Politics> ah, I don't think I can help.
<DasYogi> forgetting wpa for a moment do I have to declare my wired interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DasYogi> my card is assigned an ethx extension
<DasYogi> and dchp
<mister-tea> where's the bot ?
<DarkriftX> when doing a system backup is it best to just do a tar so that restoring is easier? ive read a lot about backup programs but most seem to be needed to restore their own backups
<zeelot> hey guys, installed 64bit ubuntu today (8.04) and now I can't seem to checkout a repository with kdesvn or rapidsvn anymore, I get PROPFIND of '/': 403 Forbidden, anyone know why? I dont even get a login prompt
<mixed1234> anyone knows how to enable openGL on 64 bit distro?
<mixed1234> forget it, i just figured out what was wrong with openGL on my 64 bit distro
<atrus42> can anyone help me get my screen resolution set?
<sumo_su> atrus42: hmm i come from ubuntu, but maybe you can explain more?
<atrus42> well I have an ATI card
<sumo_su> ubuntu indstead of kubuntu
<atrus42> and I don't know if I just don't have all of the drivers installed correctly
<sumo_su> i have an ati card too
<atrus42> or xorg just isn't configured correctly
<atrus42> but I can't seem to get a display other than 800X600
<sumo_su> hmm i have an ati1950pro i think... i just have to double reboot after a fresh install
<atrus42> I have an older AMD 64 bit system
<atrus42> so I have an AGP version of the 9250
<atrus42> I had it working fine
<sumo_su> hmm what did you do that could have messed with the xorg.conf?
<atrus42> but I had thought I had fixed my 6600GT so I uninstalled the ATI stuff and installed the nvidia stuff
<atrus42> but the nvidia card was still bad so I tried to uninstall the nvidia stuff and reinstall the ATI stuff
<atrus42> but it doesn't seem to want to go
<atrus42> when I run the fglrxinfo command it comes up with vesa (is that the right one?) instead of ATI
<sumo_su> thats a bit over my head buy in my experience thats an improper xorg.conf
<sumo_su> but i dont want to break your system any further.... so i give up
<atrus42> which is what I'd guess to, but none of the "walk-throughs" I can find online seem to fully get this fixed
<sumo_su> you could try to use one of the old xorg. backup files... by date maybe?
<sumo_su> usually every install of drivers and such creates such a backup file
<atrus42> which would explain why I have about 12 of them then
<atrus42> (it's more like 4)
<sumo_su> yea same her
<sumo_su> here
<Treppid> hi guys, just trying out intrepid, pretty kewl so far, still tons of glitches hehe alpha6 no wonder!
<xbxbxb> When I'm at the login screen, then press CTRL+ALT+F1 and login with my username at the CLI. Does this login procedure require the home folder of this user to be present?
<sumo_su> atrus42: you could back up the current xorg. and play back one of a time you think it was still good
<Treppid> if any are trying it (alpha6) warning!, do not!, enable desktop effects!, I lost x-screen picture, completely black! had to reload entire system again!
<atrus42> what is intrepid?
<atrus42> nvm
<sumo_su> intrepid is the next ubuntu version
<atrus42> right
<atrus42> brain fart
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<atrus42> duh
<atrus42> I'm smart
<Treppid> ya, due out end of oct.
<sumo_su> oct? i thought sept?
<sumo_su> maaan!
<Daisuke_Ido> Treppid: just because it happened to you doesn't mean it will happen to everyone
<Daisuke_Ido> sumo_su: 8.10 means 2008, october
<sumo_su> Daisuke_Ido: oh.. thanks:)
<CoJaBo-Eee> How do you upgrade to  the next version, is it automatic or do you have to do something?
<Treppid> tho glad to see, I found 3 or 4 players that worked on dvd's!, now I'll have to save my pennies for a burner hehe,
<sumo_su> let me guess: erase your harddrive and ... oh i forgot to burn the image to cd!
<sumo_su> intrepid will not be a milestone if i see it right... ?
<sumo_su> the current 8.04 is "stable" isnt it?
<Treppid> any here know the correct setting for the jumper switches to hook up a second hardrive?, example= one master, one slave?,both master?
<sumo_su> Treppid: yea
<sumo_su> Treppid: you either select one master and one slave by jumper or you put both on cable select
<Treppid> cable select ok thats probably the way ill go thx lots
<sumo_su> Treppid: all is doen by jumper. some cables dont support cable select
<Treppid> oh
<sumo_su> Treppid: you just have to try. you cant break anything
<sumo_su> Treppid: modern cables (past 2000) will support cable select and  thats the way to go
<Treppid> this is a very old puter so one will have tobe slave,
<sumo_su> Treppid: if its a very old comp just jumper one driver to master and the other to slave and youre fine
<sumo_su> grr not driver.. jumper
<sumo_su> Treppid: if its a very old comp just jumper one drive to master and the other to slave and youre fine
<sumo_su> sorry
<Treppid> as far as can't break anything, I found a way lol!, never touched jumpers & tried adding the other HD, some how my dvd burner fried?, must have been "murphy's-law:" that got me haha!
<sumo_su> what sort of hardware are you plugging in?
<sumo_su> you shouldnt be able to fry hardware by setting the jumpers wrong
<atrus42> unless you had the computer on while plugging the hardware in
<Treppid> one is a 80 gig 7200 rpm drive, other an older IBM 40 gig 7200 rpm drive, maybe their not really both 7200? or different voltage?, oh well
<sumo_su> yea that fries old computers and that is why sata and usb are so "modern":)
<atrus42> I still am nervous about plugging my sata drives in while the computer is on
<atrus42> kinda feels like playing russian roulette
<sumo_su> i never went thru that adventure:)
<sumo_su> but i am re-overclocking mine atm:)
<atrus42> I only did it because my HD had an issue
<atrus42> and I couldn't get the computer to boot with it in
<atrus42> so I figured I'd boot up and then plug it in and see if I could pull the stuff off
<Treppid> ok guess ill just make due with the 80 gig, & add the dvd rom, till I can buy just one burner = )
<sumo_su> well if you can switch the comp off you switch it off:)
<sumo_su> youre not running a 24/7 server (which is what the sata standard was designed for too)
<atrus42> well I don't often uninstall my hard drives
<sumo_su> same here:)
<sumo_su> hardest trick i ever pulled was to take a bios chip out of a running computer, flash it, and put it in mine:)
<sumo_su> worked:))))
<atrus42> wow...nice
<sumo_su> 1 broken computer? noooo! i set everything on red!
<sumo_su> i won 2 fixed computers:)
<atrus42> excellent
<sumo_su> could have been 2 broken ones;))
<atrus42> indeed
<sumo_su> you dont have to do that today.. unPLUG the computer and the bios is more careful
<sumo_su> i really have to shut up but i'm overclocking instead of playing poker tonight
<Treppid> I wish I knew how to over clock mine, course the processer speed says locked, not that into dos teckie typing hehe, if thats what it takes?
<sumo_su> overclocking is handicraft:)
<atrus42> depends on your mobo..I think usually it is done in the bios isn't it?
<sumo_su> dont overclock notebooks
<CoJaBo-Eee> lol
<damian> Argentina?????????
<damian> Alguien??
<sumo_su> atrus42: right. i bought my comp in parts and assembled them... design was to OC
<Treppid> well considering these 2 puters I have are "grampas" to modern ones, I will risk frying em hehe
<sumo_su> !es|damian
<atrus42> I built mine too, but I don't overclock
<atrus42> I think the one I am on now has a windows utility that would let me do it...but...meh
<atrus42> maybe I'd be more into it if I actually had done it once or twice and saw a huge speed jump
<sumo_su> i am willing to overvolt now:)
<sumo_su> make the thing die:)
<Treppid> the main computer I use now, I found & fixed from a dumpster someone threw away haha
<Jimmmmy1> Hey guys ! Im currently using Kubuntu and im thinking of updating to the next Ubuntu Version.... Is it faster better or anything or should i just stick to the version that im using now ?
<atrus42> I am so jealous newegg had a huge jump in proc for sale for 25 bucks, I missed it because I had just moved and didn't have net access yet
<sumo_su> Treppid: there's traffic here now... we should just shut up with our off topic talk
<Treppid> ya buntu chat again
<atrus42> maybe I should repeat my query
<Jimmmmy1> ah dont mind me guys just a quick question and then im off
<atrus42> I guess that would depend which version of kubuntu you are running
<Jimmmmy1> 7.10
<Treppid> its just a different desktop, zero difference, tho I prefer the look of KDE, = )
<Jimmmmy1> ah ok ! its only cause im having a bit of trouble with this version i thought that the new ubuntu would have less bugs in it
<atrus42> what are you talking about treppid? there are difference between 7.10 and 8.04
<Treppid> yes was talkin bout 8.04 kubuntu & 8.04 ubuntu
<Treppid> jimmmy!, hope ya see that b4 ya left!
<Jimmmmy1> ahh still here
<Jimmmmy1> i didnt know there was a kubuntu 8.04
<atrus42> there isn't really a difference in speed but there are additional features in 8.04 VS 7.10
<Jimmmmy1> ill dload that 1 i guess
<lizzie> I have a PC that is connected to a LAN, and also has a wireless card that is currently not being used in a productive way.  How can I make the computer act as a WAP so I can connect my laptop?
<lizzie> (a link to an online guide would be great)
<Treppid> k, so ya mega diff, I thought the new graphics card made my system better haha!, it was switching from 7.10 to 8.04 kubuntu, wow amazed me hehe
<austin> is anyone on?
<Jimmmmy1> actually is there a way i can just update 7.10 to 8.04 without dloading a new cd ?
<atrus42> yes...you can do it in the OS
<atrus42> hang on
<Jimmmmy1> ah sweet
<atrus42> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-to-ubuntu-804-lts-hardy-heron.html
<Jimmmmy1> Great ill go and have a play with that now
<Jimmmmy1> cheers mate
<Jimmmmy1> wait... thats ubuntu, does it matter ?
<atrus42> not really..some of the specifics may be different, but that is the guide I used
<Jimmmmy1> ok sweet
<Treppid> true, some like gnome desktop some like kde, sometimes ya feel like a nut, sometimes ya don't lol
<Jimmmmy1> Is update manager same as adept manager ?
<atrus42> not the same, two seperate programs, but the perform essentially the same function
<atrus42> at least as far as I understand it
<Jimmmmy1> might be easier if i just dload the new version
<atrus42> you'll be fine
<Jimmmmy1> unless i click full upgrate
<Treppid> srry I'm not sure bout that one, I found 5 ways on Intrepid so far to install software, 2 ior 3 ways of updateing, hope they narrow it down a bit hehe
<Treppid> sumo-super tech!, you still here? have one tech question,
<faileas> Treppid: they are all based on dpkg everything is just a front end ;p
<josh> where do you get in to the other rooms?
<josh> or is this just for linux?
<Treppid> is it possible to change or add an adapter, to fit a graphics card into a improper slot on mobo? last hardware question promise ; )
<Treppid> ty faileas too ; )
<treppid> with kde4 how do ya log in as root?, says I have to to run, `nvidia-xconfig` to enable the graphics accelerator software, = )
<atrus42> do it from the login screen? or just run it su password and you are logged in root in the terminal
<treppid> i tried to put root as my name or pass, on login screen, duh! don't know what I'm doing hehe, yes maybe terminal thank-you
<epimeth> ahoy folksies
<epimeth> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HebrewInput
<epimeth> how do I do this in kubuntu?
<epimeth> and is there some other way to do it in kde without using a gnome app?
<holycow> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/09/on-kde4-performance.html
<holycow> wrong window sorry
<deadsouls> does anyone know of any simple text editors that can categorize files by tags?
<son_> Hi every one. This is the first time I use Konversation
<smax> hi
<smax> i know this isn't #physics but just curious,  when one takes a piss, does air escape the penis too?  i noticed when i piss in empty plastic milk jugs, they expand.
<favro> smax: not exactly a kubuntu support question...
<surgy> hello
<surgy> why isnt my windows installation on sda2 not showing up in my grub boot list"? and how can i fix this?
<favro> !grub
<surgy> !grub
<surgy> ubotu is broken?
<favro> !bot
<favro> seems so
<surgy> its listed as sda5
<surgy> ...
<surgy> can you walk me through the commands?
<surgy> i just need to edit grub.conf right? or similer?
<favro> surgy: kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst - will let you edit the file
<surgy> what should be there to make windows boot?
<favro> surgy: I'll paste what I use and you can change that to suit your system - one min
<surgy> favro: thanks man
<favro> surgy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49182/ - you'll need to change the (hd0,0) part
<surgy> favro: yeah i have a question about that, my grub.lst says buntu is installed on hd0,6..... that doesnt make since to me since kubuntu says that its partition is called sda7 and my windows part is called sda5
<surgy> so how do i know what numbers to put there?
<favro> surgy: kubuntu counts from one - grub counts from zero - so take one off what kubuntu calls it - so (sd0,5) should work
<surgy> but grub is calling it hd0,6 so i need to call it hdo5 ?
<surgy> hd0,5
<surgy> ill just try it and see
<surgy> apparently hd0,5 is an invalid device
<surgy> kubuntu is on hd0,6 so maybe i should try hd0,7 ?
<surgy> sorry about that
<surgy> yeah hd0,4 and hd0,6 both seam to be "invalid devices"
<surgy> its two different partitions on the same hdd
<Colonel_Panic> anybody alive in here?
<Colonel_Panic> Im having sound card issues
<Colonel_Panic> Sound card inputs won't work
<Colonel_Panic> can't get Audacity to record, though it plays sound files OK
<surgy> how do i figure out which hd0,X my windows partition is on?
<surgy> disks and filesystems shows the partition as sda5
<noaXess> good morning
<Colonel_Panic> it ought to be an FAT32  or an NTFS partition
<noaXess> surgy: try fdisk /dev/sda and then p
<Colonel_Panic> I mean, filesystem
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess, I'm having a sound card issue
<Colonel_Panic> Sound card inputs won't work
<Colonel_Panic> can't get Audacity to record, though it plays sound files OK
<noaXess> for recording?
<Colonel_Panic> yep
<noaXess> what soundcard typ?
<noaXess> auuo system, oss or alsa?
<noaXess> audio
<Colonel_Panic> it's an old Sound Blaster Live! Value
<Colonel_Panic> I have ALSA
<surgy> noaXess: this is what i get http://pastebin.com/m790f3444
<Colonel_Panic> how can I be sure I don'y have OSS also?
<Colonel_Panic> *don't*
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: have you played around with alsamixer?..
<surgy> noaXess: menu.lst is showing linux partition as (hd0,6)
<noaXess> with h in alsamixer you get a help
<Colonel_Panic> yeah
<noaXess> F4 for input
<Colonel_Panic> one sec, I
<Colonel_Panic> ll post a screenshot
<noaXess> surgy: i seams that you win partition is on /dev/sda5..
<surgy> noaXess: so how do i tell what the hd0,X number is for my windows partition?
<noaXess> what do you want now?
<noaXess> surgy: for what? grub?
<surgy> linux is loaded with this
<surgy> root		(hd0,6)
<surgy> yes for grub
<noaXess> aha
<noaXess> haven't seen all your questions :)
<surgy> oh ok my bad
<Colonel_Panic> http://i35.tinypic.com/15r136x.png
<compig> kde4 is slow
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess, any clues?
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: press F4 for capture devices
<Colonel_Panic> in alsamixer?
<surgy> noaxess got any idea how i might find this out? would be awsome to get back into windows to play a game
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: hep.. with h you got the help
<noaXess> surgy: just a moment..
<surgy> noaXess: thank you
<Colonel_Panic> Well, this screenshot exposes the problem: http://i38.tinypic.com/qn7hgn.png
<noaXess> surgy: not the expert in this :) but found this.. may help you http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<leftBlinker> whats wrong with hd(0,0)?
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess: http://i38.tinypic.com/qn7hgn.png
<surgy> leftBlinker: is that the one i need to be booting into to get into windows?
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: it seams that no capture control is available .. hm..
<Colonel_Panic> Well, I also have a shitty onboard sound system...
<leftBlinker> donno, that's what I've got on my menu.lst, if you installed windows first I think it'd be that partition
<Colonel_Panic> Is there maybe a setting I can use to enable capture with my SB Live! Value?
<surgy> ok let me try that then
<surgy> brb if it doesnt work wish me luck :)
<leftBlinker> gl
<Colonel_Panic> or failing that, use the mobo's sound system for input?
<Colonel_Panic> I know this sound card works under Windows. I used to use it in a Windows box.
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: do a sudo lspci -vvv > lspci.log and look for you audio device...
<noaXess> your ^
<Colonel_Panic> what does that command do? (I like to understand the tyheings I type into the command shell)
<Colonel_Panic> ... *the things*
<favro> if there is two audio cards the onboard needs to be disabled in the bios afaik
<Colonel_Panic> I don't think that's possible
<Colonel_Panic> with my BIOS
<Colonel_Panic> however, I did change a congiguration file (don't remember which one) to stop Linux from enabling it
<leftBlinker> the ntldr thing at least
<Colonel_Panic> damn, my typing sucks this evening
<Colonel_Panic> byw, the sudo lspci -vvv > lspci.log returned *nothing*
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: but you have now a file named lspci.log :)
<noaXess> open it and search for your audio device
<noaXess> !lspci
<noaXess> lspci lists all your pci devices.. an the option -vvv give you more detailed output information
<Colonel_Panic> ok where can I find it?
<hbs__> 没人说话吗
<hbs__> china whois
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess, where can I find the lspci.log?
<noaXess> if you run your konsle, then you start in your home dir
<noaXess> konsole ^
<noaXess> it should be in your home dir
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess: http://www.pastebin.ca/1208093
<Eskobar> LOL :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAHAAHAHAH LOL HAHAHAHA FUKK LOL HAHA :--------------DDD
<Eskobar> :------------------------------DDDDDDDDDDDDDDD EI VITTU :DDDDDDDDDDddd
<Eskobar> EI SAATANA :------------__DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdddddddddddddddddd
<Eskobar> HAAHAHHAAHHAAHA*H*AH*AH*HAAH EI VITTU :----------_DDD LOL WANHA
<Eskobar> WANHA LOL :D-------dDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<Eskobar> AHAHAHA
<Eskobar> :DDDDDDDDDDDdd
<Eskobar> :------------------------__DDDDDDDDDD LOLL!??!?!
<Eskobar> =!?!?! :D:D:D:D:D:D:D
<Eskobar> moro
<Eskobar> molo
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: can you send the alsamixe screenshot for the playback controlers?
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: hm.. just googling.. for linux alsa EMU10k1 capture
<Colonel_Panic> I think
<Colonel_Panic> I already posted that...
<noaXess> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-enterprise-47/emu10k1-alsa-microphone-does-not-work-245204/
<noaXess> to Colonel_Panic
<leftBlinker> i wish i was as happy as Eskobar.
<Colonel_Panic> http://i35.tinypic.com/15r136x.png
<Colonel_Panic> Wait... do I hit F5 to see the output devices?"
<favro> aplay -l will show the card being used
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: F3 playback, F4 capture, F5 all
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: i see you have another audio device: Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<noaXess> does this work?
<junkie99> hello?
<junkie99> anyone in here that can help me install ubuntu?
<junkie99> hello?
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: you
<noaXess> :)
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: your second audio device is integrated.. habe you tried this for recording?
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess: I never got the input to work on it. That's the main reason I yoinked the SB card out of an old computer.
<junkie99> ok. thanks anyway
<Colonel_Panic> I had hoped to get the inputs working on the SB Live
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: it shoudl work.. have also asus audio devices.. and they work
<noaXess> i think it's only a little trick :)
<Colonel_Panic> so what can I do to enable this device?
<noaXess> can you send screenshots of your kmix? all, output, input, switches,...
<Colonel_Panic> ok
<noaXess> junkie99: just put your unbuntu live cd in your cd/dvd and install it :)
<junkie99> <noaXess> : tried that.. didn't work
<junkie99> just boots up like normal
<noaXess> junkie99: hm.. have you changed the boot order in your bios?
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess:http://i34.tinypic.com/1zl42hl.png
<junkie99> no. how would I do that?
<junkie99> wait.. i think I know.. I'll try and come back
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: enable the Capture control.. just a test..
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: justs tips..
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: in Audacity.. what settings you use? screenshot of Audio I/O
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: earlier i had also a sound problem.. and tried to deactivate the kmix control externam amplifier..
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess, do I enable the Capture control in Kmix?
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: yes
<Colonel_Panic> Where?
<noaXess> i think, if you use adacity and take the rigth channel it should work..
<noaXess> send a screenshot of your adacity settings , audio i/o
<Colonel_Panic> noaXess: http://i37.tinypic.com/mcek3d.png
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried every setting in there and none of them work.
<Colonel_Panic> With most of them, it says no audio device is configured, or else it starts recording but there's no signal.
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: can you make a screenshot of the recording devices in audacity?
<noaXess> have you also OSS installed?
<Colonel_Panic> Dunno if OSS is installed or not.
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: can you select oos /dev/dsp in audacity?
<noaXess> oss ^ :)
<Colonel_Panic> yes
<Colonel_Panic> tried it. doesn't work
<Colonel_Panic> "Error while opening sound device"...
<Colonel_Panic> here are my choices for input devices in Audacity:
<Colonel_Panic> OSS: /dev/dsp
<Colonel_Panic> ALSA SBLive! Value [CT 4670]: ADC Capture/Stabdatrd PCM Playback (hw:0,0)
<Colonel_Panic> ALSA SBLive! Value [CT 4670]: Mic Capture (hw:0,1)
<Colonel_Panic> ALSA SBLive! Value [CT 4670]:Multichannel Capture/PT Playback (hw:0,2)
<Colonel_Panic> ALSA: spdif
<Colonel_Panic> ALSA: default
<Colonel_Panic> JACK Audio Connection Kit: system
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried using Ardour, and that doesn't work either
<Colonel_Panic> and neither does the input for Skype
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: hm
<Colonel_Panic> In Ardour, it's the same story. Sound fiules play OK but I get no signal from input
<Colonel_Panic> *files*
<noaXess> Colonel_Panic: after use oss and get the error, have you restarted audacity? i had that to, but after restart audacity it worked
<Colonel_Panic> Yeah, still getting the error, even after restarting. I'm going to bed. It's 2:40 here and I have an important meeting at 10 this morning.
<Colonel_Panic> I
<Colonel_Panic> I'll remain idle here in the channel though. Thanks for your help. I really do appreciate it.
<Colonel_Panic> I'm thinking this is a result of some kind of configuration error in Linux.
<Colonel_Panic> BTW I'm running Kubuntu Hardy on a 64-bit Core2Duo
<radovich> what is the problem?
<smux> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171097 : someone in this case ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 171097 in general "Synchronization online IMAP account" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<vikku> Hi all
<vikku> when i try to install gcc iam getting following errror http://pastebin.com/m19b3de12
<bittin__> sudo apt-get gcc or
<bittin__> ?
<favro> vikku: you need build-essential
<favro> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<favro> !build-essentials
<favro> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<vikku> favro: i did that but still same err
<favro> vikku: you have installed build-essential?
<vikku> favro: yes i did
<favro> vikku: it might be that you don't have the kernel headers
<vikku> yes there were some of them missing...can you help me in this
<favro> vikku: are you building "linux from scratch"?
<vikku> favro : : ) yes indeed
<favro> vikku: I don't know if the kernel heades are right for that but - sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<vikku> favro : this thing i did last week, i did install headers that way
<favro> vikku: you might need to ask someone in their chat about it - or read some more from the site
<vikku> favor : btw i have following headers installed in my box http://pastebin.com/m57d6d0aa
<vikku> favro: i dont think we have lfs support room anymore
<favro> vikku: the kernel headers must be the ones for the kernel you are using now - uname -r to check what you are using
<vikku> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<user6> #kubuntu.it
<user6> ciao
<user6> #kubuntu-it
<faileas> user6: /join #kubuntu-it ;p
<faileas> or if your using konversation, click on the channel name
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<jeeb_> ку
<jeeb_> куку
<jeeb_> куку блин
<favro> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jeeb_> пдыщ
<favro> jeeb_: this is an english chat channel
 * SkEmO goes to sleep, nite!
<emma_> hi everyone. whats the quickest and most painless method for updating hardy to intrepid?
<jeeb_> hello all. how can i install rpm from mandriva to ubuntu?
<emma_> i was hoping to do an update off the internet
<jeeb_> kookoo
<hischild> Good morning. I would like to know where i would go to configure KDE so it no longer shows all applications on the taskbar, but instead only show those that are on the current desktop.
<favro> !intrepid | emma_
<ubottu> emma_: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<favro> !rpm | jeeb_
<ubottu> jeeb_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jeeb_> thks
<emma_> favro: thanks, yes i have seen that wiki page, but it doesnt tell me if i can upgrade by using --dist-upgrade or by chaning repo sources or how..
<favro> emma_: I don't use intrepid - someone in #ubuntu+1 will know :)
<emma_> thanks
<_LiNuX_> how can do force quit manually?
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: ctrl+alt+esc click on window to kill...
<_LiNuX_> dosn't work
<_LiNuX_> ...
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: or ctrl+esc and chose the process to kill
<_LiNuX_> dosn't work
<_LiNuX_> xm...
<favro> _LiNuX_: trying to kill an app or the os
<_LiNuX_> how i do that../
<_LiNuX_> ?
<_LiNuX_> in windows i used Alt+Ctrl+Del
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: so ctrl + esc doesnt bring up anything?
<ghost> Aloahe @ all
<_LiNuX_> the only way is restart
<_LiNuX_> jussi01:  no..
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: are you using compiz?
<_LiNuX_> what is that?
<_LiNuX_> i use ubuntu
<_LiNuX_> 8.04
<_LiNuX_> gnore
<jussi01> desktop effects... so probably not...
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: you use gnome?
<_LiNuX_> yes..
<jussi01> _LiNuX_: please head on over to #ubuntu
<jussi01> This is the channel for kubuntu - users of kde
<hischild> So is it possible to have apps only show their corresponding entry on the taskbar, only on the desktop they are on?
<_LiNuX_> whats the differend between  ubuntu and kubuntu?
<hischild> _LiNuX_, kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses gnome.
<jussi01> hischild: yes
<jussi01> rightclick the taskbar, settings irrc
<hischild> jussi01, thank you. I found it
<_LiNuX_> what is best>?
<jussi01> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hischild> _LiNuX_, depends on personal choice.
<jussi01> hischild: no probs
<hischild> jussi01, would you by chance know how the current compiz support is with kde?
<jussi01> hischild: still average - new kwin is nice, cube comes in Kde 4.2
<jussi01> hischild: kde4 has its own desktop effects, so nobody is really working on compiz integration
<hischild> jussi01, would you please repeat that? my graphics card decided to reboot.
<jussi01> [13:03:05] <jussi01> hischild: still average - new kwin is nice, cube comes in Kde 4.2
<jussi01> [13:03:48] <jussi01> hischild: kde4 has its own desktop effects, so nobody is really working on compiz integration
<hischild> jussi01, i see. And how would i enable / activate these desktop effects? I used gnome before yet it crashes (specifically just gnome, all other apps work) so i'm going to try KDE.
<jussi01> hischild: on kde4?
<hischild> jussi01, dunno, let me check
<hischild> jussi01, yes, aptitude shows kde being at version 4
<emilsedgh> System Settings->Desktop->Desktop Effects
<jussi01> hischild: if you are on kde4, please head over to #kubuntu-kde4
<hischild> jussi01, oh wait, 4.1 is released? Then i am probably mistaken in my version.
<hischild> jussi01, ah, the help shows me the correct version number. 3.5.10 is the correct one?
<jussi01> hischild: sounds right
<hischild> emilsedgh, by going there it says i have to install the compiz engine, however it should already be there from my gnome installation.
<emilsedgh> hischild: compiz? kde4 has no intergration with compiz
<hischild> emilsedgh, read above please. I was mistaken in my version number.
<jussi01> hischild: try just doing alt+f2 and: compiz --replace
<emilsedgh> hischild: you are probably on kde3
<hischild> its dinner time. Thanks anyway :-)
<emma> That emma_ person who was in here earlier was not me. They were nick jacking.
<stdin> emma: people are aloud to use any nick that's not in use, if you want to "lock" all your nicks see: /msg NickServ help set ENFORCE
<emma> allowed *
<stdin> yeah, short spelling for my convenience
<Trollinator> how can somebody be so fucking lazy?
<Trollinator> I mean, I
<Trollinator> 'm lazy, alright
<stdin> !language | Trollinator
<ubottu> Trollinator: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trollinator> *yawn*
<Trollinator> as if families don't say fuck
<maupe> i want to print something but the printer doesn't go, why?
<sara> ciao
<sara> ciao
<volo> hi
<amerigo> #windows.it
<amerigo> ! windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<evilshur> hello all
<amerigo> windows
<amerigo> #windowss
<Pici> amerigo: /join ##windows
<user1> hi
<user1> I have active 3d effects in desktop etc
<user1> how can I configure the details of that effects (fadeing, wobbing and stuff)  what appl to install...?
<favro> user1: you have installed compiz?
<favro> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<user1> favro: I think so
<user1> I have libcompizsomething
<favro> install the compiz settings manager mentioned above
<favro> !info ccsm
<ubottu> Package ccsm does not exist in hardy
<cosmofield> Is it possible to stop the Power Manager applet to start at boot? What is the proper package name for it? :/
<favro> cosmofield: the one on the panel? - right click it - select quit - it will ask if you want it to start at boot afaik
<cosmofield> No it does'nt, it only asks if I want to shut down the power manager, I already use Kpowersave so this one (with a yellow lightning bolt on it) is uneccesary :|
<amerigo> hello
<amerigo> a question please...
<amerigo> in windows may be RIS "remote installation service"
<amerigo> in kubuntu there is something
<amerigo> like that
<amerigo> what is the equivalent service
<amerigo> ??????????????????????
<stdin> if RIS does what I think, then you can ssh in and install packages from the command line
<jussi01> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<favro> something like a pxe install?
<noaXess> i need qmake for build qt4 apps.. in which package is this included? i searched and found qt4-dev-tools but there is no qmake included
<amerigo> my trouble is that i had to replace OS in a Xp machine , but i have only kubuntu that may work in this way trought the line
<amerigo> LAN
<stdin> noaXess: libqt4-dev
<noaXess> amerigo: krfb
<amerigo> noaXess: what is for?
<jussi01> !ssh
<noaXess> amerigo: sorry.. wrong answer.. haven't read exactly your problem
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<amerigo> ok jussi01: but that notebook is no configurated for my LAN
<amerigo> and I can't acces to it
<faileas> amerigo: RIS is kinda like netinstall i guess.
<faileas> + using... what's that booting off network card thing called?
<amerigo> It start and after POST .... black screen and blinking cursor
<noaXess> stdin: thanks.
<amerigo> faileas: I don't understand
<faileas> amerigo: er.. multiple things.
<noaXess> stdin: you know ksynaptics? it's off.. now to configur my synaptics touchpad i need touchfreeze from http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/dl.html
<noaXess> if i won't install all the devel tools tools to compile touchfreeze, is there another way to get a deb package for my system?
<stdin> noaXess: there's only a package for intrepid now
<noaXess> stdin: backport it?
<noaXess> from touchfreeze?
<stdin> but ksynaptics works for me in Hardy
<noaXess> stdin: but it's not in repos
<stdin> oh yeah, I had it from feisty
<arkygeek> hi all.  I am having a huge amount of trouble with direct rendering wrt googleEarth
<stdin> noaXess: I guess install the feisty deb then
<noaXess> stdin: hm.. okay..
<arkygeek> 24" iMac w/ GeForce 7300
<noaXess> stdin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ksynaptics
<stdin> noaXess: actually, there's a package for gutsy, that'll be better
<stdin> umm, yeah that one :p
<noaXess> its the gutsy one.. gutsy was after feisty right?
<noaXess> ok :)
<noaXess> stdin: what about installig the touchfreez from intrepid?
<arkygeek> glxgears gives me 4180+ fps when run alone.  If I launch GE and try glxgears it drops to 4.9fps
<arkygeek> any ideas?
<stdin> noaXess: you'll get dependency errors unless you have qt 4.4.1
<noaXess> stdin: ok..
<stdin> noaXess: if you have the KDE 4 ppa, then you *probably* could install it
<veralex12> buuu!
<JuJuBee> I am trying to get multiple desktops working in kde 4, should I use ENVY to install ATI drivers?
<ghostcube> never use envy
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> for nothing
<JuJuBee> Like it that much eh!
<ghostcube> no it kills youre system
<ghostcube> thats fact
<JuJuBee> K, I will stay away from it then...
<ghostcube> just inatll manually this must work
<ghostcube> *install
<JuJuBee> What is the best way to install ATI drivers..
<ghostcube> i can show u a howto
<ghostcube> JuJuBee: what crad is htis
<ghostcube> bah typos
<JuJuBee> I have multiple desktops working with kde 3.5 but it wont work with kde 4 for some reason
<ghostcube> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Pici> ghostcube: FYI, envy-ng is in the Hardy repositories
<ghostcube> Pici: i know i asking why
<ghostcube> its just shit
<Pici> ghostcube: The profanity isn't needed.
<ghostcube> Pici:join cf channel pls
<ghostcube> and tell them about envy
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> better dont do so we have the trouble in support not u here
<ghostcube> so i say envy !! NO!!!
<ghostcube> thtas it
<Pici> And the -ng version is acceptable enough to be included in the repos.  I'd personally use it as a last resort if the restricted drivers fail to work.
<ghostcube> just install manually no need for script
<ghostcube> thtas fact
<JuJuBee> How do I install restricted drivers?
<Pici> Installing manually causes issues with kernel upgrades.
<ghostcube> Pici: ever used envy and tried to change anything or u got a destroyed glx ?
<Pici> JuJuBee: Run jockey-kde
<ghostcube> so join compiz-fusion and just look
<ghostcube> not more
<ghostcube> u will see the probs then
<JuJuBee> Pici : no proprietary drivers in use.
<Pici> JuJuBee: Anything listed as being available?
<JuJuBee> Pici : I tried DL'ing them from ATI and installing, but that did not fix the problem.
<JuJuBee> No...
<Pici> JuJuBee: How new is your card?
<JuJuBee> Old... 9600 Mobility
<JuJuBee> Laptop
<ghostcube> so no need for the fglrx
<ghostcube> just try the ati driver from xorg
<ghostcube> much faster on that card
<JuJuBee> are you saying dl from xorg or in repo's?
<ghostcube> just change in xorg.conf to ati
<ghostcube> its shiped by xorg
<JuJuBee> Change this line...  Driver      "fglrx"  TO...
<JuJuBee> Driver      "ATI"
<ghostcube> JuJuBee: pls read the howto i gave u
<ghostcube> to revert to the xorg drivers first
<ghostcube> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<JuJuBee> ghostcube : do  you suggest the Ubuntu way or the manual way?
<ghostcube> JuJuBee: just remove the fglrx ones
<ghostcube> its down the page
<ghostcube> and change to the ati ones
<ghostcube> u dont need fgrlx
<JuJuBee> Are you referring to Removing Mesa Drivers?
<deamoon>  who knowhow it works  vsftpd???
<deamoon> i installed it
<deamoon> but cant find anywere
<deamoon> :D
<lulfish> So if this IRC channel looks like nobody is talking, is nobody talking, or am I doing something wrong?
<faileas> yes
<lulfish> ...
 * genii puts on coffee
<genii> lulfish: You're fine. It's just quiet here at the moment
<deamoon> most off the time is like thaty
<lulfish> ok
 * genii hands out large Kubuntu mugs of delicious coffee
<faileas> lulfish: you asked a or question. also as long as you don't ping out if you don't see anything happening nothing is happening
<miklos> anybody could recomend a sofrware for gprs?
<Tm_T> kppp
<miklos> ok
<Tm_T> and/or networkmanager
<miklos> works with mobilphone?
<Tm_T> yes
<miklos> thanx
<miklos> I"ll try
<BluesKaj> howdy
<baudthief> hello
<BluesKaj> hey Tm_T, I just dropped in for a few mins to see how thinhs are going.
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: same here (:)
<BluesKaj> err things
<BluesKaj> :)
<surgy> hello
<surgy> can someone please tell me how to figure out a particular partition id ? IE: (HD0,1)
<s0101> Hi
<surgy> anyone ?
<s0101> when i try to update my system i recive a error message that the index is old
<genii> surgy: Something like: grub   hd0,0=/dev/sda1    hd0,1=/dev/sda2       hd1,0=/dev/sdb1  hd2,2=/dev/sdc3
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m56319276
<surgy> genii: umm yeah, but how would i figure out which hd0,x corresponds with what sda?
<genii> s0101: Are you doing something like:    sudo apt-get update
<s0101> the first time i had this problem was after i installed ie4 in wine to get active x towork and then i changed someting in the update file
<genii> surgy: hd0,0=sda1 hd0,1=sda2 hd0,2=sda3 hd0,3=sda4   and so on. Notice the trend in numbering
<s0101> i have tryed all the ways to update
<s0101> same everywere
<surgy> ok fdisk -l shows that my ntfs partition is on sda5 so therefor it should be partition hd0,4 for grub right?
<genii> surgy: Yes
<surgy> ok let me see if i can boot into that
<surgy> brb if it doesnt work
<genii> s0101: Since it seems to be a wine/ie4 complication which caused this, perhaps ask them in #winehq about it
<s0101> some index files could not be dowloaded, they have been ignored or not be able to be connected due to network problem, an older version of the index will be used if its possible if not it will be ignred
<s0101> translated from swedish
<s0101> ignored
<Pici> s0101: Are you on irc from the same computer that is having an issue?
<Pici> s0101: Oh... nevermind. I see the issue
<s0101> it tells me to check the adress in the storage (yes i am on the same computer my network is working perfekt)
<Pici> s0101: Edgy is no longer supported
<Pici> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<s0101> i have hardy heron 8,04
<Pici> s0101: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<zarlino> hi all
<zarlino> i just read this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuReleaseSchedule
<zarlino> is it for real?
<s0101> what is the command from the terminal?
<s0101> to /etc/apt/sources.list
<s0101> i tried with sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> s0101: less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> s0101: its a file, not a command
<zarlino> is kubuntu really planning to change the release cycle?
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m3f91e653
<s0101> check pastebinm
<surgy> ok i tried booting windows using the hd0,1 and hd0,4 partition and neither seam to work
<s0101> wait i missed sorry
<s0101> i send again
<Pici> s0101: okay
<s0101> i belive this line is the problem deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main they told me to add that before when i wanted to get ie4 and wine to work
<surgy> when i enter the command fdisk -l i receave this (http://pastebin.com/m3e30aebe) and this is my grub/menu.lst (http://pastebin.com/m21503a61) can someone help me make it so that i can boot into my windows partition?
<s0101> how can i edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<s0101> ?
<surgy> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<surgy> when i enter the command fdisk -l i receave this (http://pastebin.com/m3e30aebe) and this is my grub/menu.lst (http://pastebin.com/m21503a61)) can someone help me make it so that i can boot into my windows partition?
<s0101> still get this error when i update
<s0101> Misslyckades med att hämta http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<s0101> Vissa indexfiler kunde inte hämtas, de har ignorerats eller så har de gamla använts istället.
<s0101> could not get the index file
<Tm_T> why you use us mirror?
<Pici> s0101: Can you pastebin the entire /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Pici> s0101: And can you tell me if ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  reports anything?
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m568397ff
<_2> dapper question, howto get flash working in konqueror ?
<s0101> how can i acces the second one from terminal?
<s0101> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Pici> yes
<Pici> s0101: remove line 56 (the last line) from /etc/apt/sources.list
<surgy> a guy just told me that my problem is that my swap partition is at the beginning of my drive and it needs to be deleted and moved to the end of my drive, does this sound genuine? or more like bs? and also how would i go about doing this if it is in fact genuine?
<s0101> thank you
<s0101> it solved it i removed 1 line before that but i forgot that line
<surgy> umm i need help
<surgy> when i enter the command fdisk -l i receave this (http://pastebin.com/m3e30aebe) and this is my grub/menu.lst (http://pastebin.com/m21503a61))) can someone help me make it so that i can boot into my windows partition?
<genii> surgy: Your windows install was on "Drive D:" or "Drive C:" ?   Because you have 2 windows partitions there, a fat32 and an ntfs
<rob> hello everybody
<surgy> genii well i dont know where the fat32 part came from but the biggest partition is where winxp is
<rob> anybody know how to fix this? The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<rob> apt-setup or apt-get update doesn't work
<ahox> rob, it actually should tell you in the error message what to run
<ahox> something like dpkg --reconfigure
<genii> surgy: the 0,4 should be right for sda5. Have you tried to boot into the other one? 0,3 or so
<surgy> genii: i have tried 0,0 through 0,7
<mifauna> hello
<surgy> genii: i was told that im having this problem becuase my swap is at the beginning of my harddrive instead of at the end
<ahox> rob: sry, try dpkg-reconfigure -a\]
<genii> surgy: I think there may be some issue of loading an os from an extended partition
<ahox> rob: sry, try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<genii> surgy: It should not matter at all where the swap is
<surgy> genii: i didnt think sop
<surgy> so*
<surgy> genii: so how do i fix my windows?
<genii> surgy: Did you move the wondows partition from some other place?
<surgy> no
<genii> wondows->windows
<surgy> genii: i started with a 500 gb hdd, i then split it for win2k and then install winxp on the other part and have recently replaced win2k with kubuntu
<rob> heres what it gives me: rob@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<rob>  * Disabling power management...                                         [ OK ]
<rob>  * Checking battery state...                                             [ OK ]
<rob>  * Stopping ACPI services...                                             [ OK ]
<rob>  * Stopping Hardware abstraction layer hald                              [ OK ]
<rob>  * Loading ACPI modules...                                               [ OK ]
<rob>  * Starting ACPI services...                                             [ OK ]
<rob>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer hald                              [ OK ]
<rob> debconf: DbDriver "templatedb": could not write /var/cache/debconf/templates.dat-new: No space left on device
<rob> rob@ubuntu:~$
<rob> no space left on device it says ive got 10.2 gbs left
<genii> Gah
<surgy> !pastbin || rob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<surgy> !paste || rob
<ubottu> | rob: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> surgy: What exact message you get (possibly from Grub) when trying 0,4 ?
<genii> rob: Your /var  partition is full
<surgy> genii:  mind if i go get that for you reasl quick?
<genii> surgy: Sure, I'm here all day
<cosmofield> Hi, how do I use visudo? I can access the sudoers file as root but I can't insert any text :|
<surgy> brb
<rob> ok sorry about the flooding
<rob> so the /var is full? is there anyway i can increase size of it?
<rob> this kubuntu 8.04 that I am running is is installed by wubi and is installed into a file in windows xp.
<surgy> genii: the error message when trying to boot from (hd0,4) is as follows: "Error 12: invalid device requested"
<genii> rob: I'm not familiar with the inner workings of Wubi. There must be some way to increase the size of it however.
<genii> surgy: OK
<faddat1> I need to make a launcher menu for a computer designed for the elderly.  Is there a launcher application in KDE that I can configure to launch 4 applications, or should I make one on my own?
<faddat1> basically I need to have a menu that allows users to launch applications by pressing the 1-9 keys, for example, press 1 to check your e-mail, press 2 to use the Internet, etc....
<faddat1> brb (toilet... feel free to PM me or e-mail me at faddat@gmail.com)
<genii> surgy: What says it when using 0,1    ?
<surgy> lol let me check :)
<rob> $sudo apt-get clean this command worked but only freed up 550 MB
<genii> rob: You can usually also remove a lot of the archived logs in /var/log
<rob> adept now works again woooohoooo!
<rob> thank you
 * genii hands surgy a coffee
<surgy> genii: same error "Error 12: invalid device requested"
<genii> surgy: OK
<Pu7o> two quick questions
<Pu7o> in KDE 4, is it possible to change the taskbar to a color other than black?
<surgy> Pu7o: you can do that in kde 3
<genii> surgy: The "Partition table entries are not in disk order" in your pastebin of fdisk result seems interesting but not sure it is related
<Pu7o> ...which is why I'm asking for KDE 4
<Tm_T> Pu7o: try #kubuntu-kde4
<Pu7o> thanks
<surgy> genii:  you think there might be some credit in what that one guy was saying about my swap being at the begging of my hdd?
<genii> surgy: I still think it's unlikely that would cause any grief. I've put swap at beginning many times without incident
<surgy> genii: ok
<surgy> "
<surgy> 12 : Invalid device requested
<surgy> This error is returned if a device string is recognizable but does not fall under the other device errors.
<surgy> genii: does my grub even look good to you?
<surgy> genii: my menu.lst i mean
<genii> surgy: Yes the menu.lst syntax looks fine.
<genii> surgy: Since the sda2 partition seems to take the entire disk I believe the other partitions are extended
<genii> 1-60800(sda2)   encompasses all the others for instance
<o0Chris0o_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<surgy> genii: ok....
<surgy> genii: googles not being very nice today
<surgy> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<o0Chris0o_> got to be nice to google for it to be nice to you :D
<surgy> yeah im not finding anything with a simaler solution
<o0Chris0o> what problem are you having?
<surgy> grub error 12
<o0Chris0o> hmm not really familiar with grub
<surgy> cant seam to figure out how to load my ntfs partition with grub, either that or im doing it right and theres another [problem
<o0Chris0o> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<o0Chris0o> tried those?
<o0Chris0o> the second link
<ubuntu_> hola alguien me puede ayudar com ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> encerio necesito ayuda.. T.T
<o0Chris0o> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<ubuntu_> quiero instalarlo pero formatie sin querer mi disco duro T.T
<Tm_T> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<surgy> yeah
<surgy> i guess im just going to have to format all of my partitions and start over...... :(
<josh> I was running Suse 11 and my USB Mouse & Keyboard just stopped working...
<josh> is there anyway i can fix this with a command?
<surgy> !suse
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<ubuntu_> yes :( format mi particion
<josh> surgy, i had no choice but to come into that IRC
<josh> surgy, since my USB Mouse and Keyboard went idk where else to go...
<josh> im on Kubuntu KDE 3.5 right
<josh> now*
<ubuntu_> yes.. :(
<josh> just hoping one of you guys might have some experience with Suse 11
<ubuntu_> Cd Boot not instalation T.t
<o0Chris0o> josh try #suse ;D
<josh> #suse
<josh> woops
<BluesKaj> surgy,check you grub menu and look for windows chaim=nloader
<ubuntu_> Cryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!
<BluesKaj> err chainloader
<ubuntu_> Ok ..
<ubuntu_> :(
<surgy> josh didnt mean to be rude just unfamiliar with suse, was
<o0Chris0o> same here
<surgy> just asking ubotu what iot was
<ubuntu_> no men ... :/
<surgy> BluesKaj: my menu.lst has chainloader set to +1 for windows on hd0,1
<BluesKaj> btw, changing linux OS's isn't going to solve your grub menu problem
<ubuntu_> speak spanish?
<stdin> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> surgy, post it on pastebin...lets have a look
<surgy> BluesKaj: i was thinking that it was a partitioning problem..
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<josh> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<jim88> hi all ... can someone tell me if they have experienced a problem printing legal size on the HP1505n printer?
<josh> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<surgy> http://pastebin.com/m11b878b7
<genii> surgy: I think the problem is thus: sda2 contins all the extended partitions of sda5 sda6 sda7. So in this scenario sda2 is what has the OSes on it. So grub wants hd0,1 for sda2. But within sda2 on the secand section of it is where the actual OS you want is. But there is not really a way to specify to Grub hd0,1,a      or such
<surgy> something like map (sda2) (hd0,1) perhaps?
<surgy> BluesKaj: you might also have a look at this http://pastebin.com/m133c6296
<genii> surgy: I believe map is just to change the order of drives in a software based way from in grub, not to sub-map partitons onto an existing partition
<surgy> genii: oh :(
<surgy> BluesKaj: when i select the windows option in the grub menu to boot into windows i receave this error " Error 12: invalid device requested"
<BluesKaj> wow surgy , you've got quite set of partitions there ..dunno what to tell you ..it looks abit busy
<surgy> BluesKaj: yeah
<surgy> BluesKaj: thats why i was saying that im just going to have to delete every partition and start from scratch
<phitoo> Hello! I'm trying to run kubuntu intrepid alpha 5, but I can't login because kdm has "no greeter widget plugin loaded". Is there a work around?
<Tm_T> DuGi: hi you're there?
<florin91> hello
<o0Chris0o> !hi | florin91
<ubottu> florin91: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<florin91> how i start kde or gnome ? to choose between ?
<o0Chris0o> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<o0Chris0o> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<florin91> i know it was a command but i dont remember anymore
<florin91> and i didn`t said any thing about windows dual boot
<florin91> i said about desktop managers
<florin91> kde and gnome
<florin91> now i have installed both kde and gnome and kde is starting
<florin91> i want to put gnome default
<stdin> florin91: just select the option from the login manager
<florin91> hmm there isn`t an option to write in terminal ?
<florin91> when I see the login part, I see big and not all screen (resolution problems)
<florin91> hmm there isn`t an option to write in terminal ?
<florin91>  when I see the login part, I see big and not all screen (resolution problems)
<stdin> I would say use "startx" then "startkde" or "gnome-session", but startx will probably start gnome or KDE anyway
<florin91>  in the terminal ?
<stdin> yes
<florin91> just startx simple ?
<florin91> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<florin91> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<florin91> or
<florin91> X: warning; process set to priority -1 instead of requested priority 0
<florin91> Fatal server error:
<florin91> Server is already active for display 0
<florin91> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<florin91> 	and start again.
<Tm_T> !paste | florin91
<ubottu> florin91: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> someone have static ip setup ?   can you help me out with setting the default gateway ?
<Agent_bob> is the keyword in /etc/network/interfaces "gateway" ?
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah
<Agent_bob> stdin is the iface line as simple as   iface eth0    ?
<stdin> Agent_bob: something like "iface eth0 inet static"
<Agent_bob> stdin i'm just not very familear with the syntax...    ty.
<stdin> I haven't had to mess with it for a while, so most of this is from memory
<stabbe> What is the name of the ati driver, cant seem to find it?
<Agent_bob> yeah me too.      i'm going to test.
<Agent_bob> !ati | stabbe
<ubottu> stabbe: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stabbe> thank you
<stdin> stabbe: use the Hardware Drivers Manager, from KMenu -> System
<o0Chris0o> which gfx cards are very linux friendy?
<o0Chris0o> friendly*
<stdin> intel is probably the best, but that's not technically a "card"
<stdin> after that I'd say nVidia
<o0Chris0o> cool, I got another question, gonna have to go to kde4 now :D
<josh> okay nvm ....
<josh> nvm
<josh> well ima give suse another try....
<Yuki> Hello
<Yuki> Anyone here?
<Falah> Out of curiosity, Pidgin 2.5.1 has been out since Aug 31, any reason it hasn't made it to the repos?
<oobe_> does anyone know how to make xchat reconnect automatically if i get disconnected
<Yuki> This is a real stupid question, but where can I download the latest version of kubuntu to put on a cd to install it on another laptop? Don't want this laptop to be formatted :P
<stdin> Yuki: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Yuki> And it just downloads to a file or something so I can burn a cd?
<deamoon> Any Lithuanian geeks here? :D
 * Tm_T slaps HK_Away 
<HK_Away> ...
<Tm_T> HK_Away: please don't use awaynick
<HK_Away> right
<Tm_T> or other public away methods
<mifauna> hello
<xbxbxb> does hotplugging an USB device work even before I login and KDE starts? that is, does udev create block devices for it in /dev before I login with my user name?
<genii> xbxbxb: iDEALLY THATS HOW IT WORKS, YES
<genii> Bah capslock
<xbxbxb> genii:  thanks
<genii> np
<xbxbxb> is there a reason you said 'ideally'? :) doesn't it work in "real life"?
<genii> xbxbxb: Some usb devices don't always recognise properly if plugged in during poweron/bootup but only if plugged in afterwards
<xbxbxb> genii: hmm I see... to give a little more context, I'd like to share my home folder with two PCs I have that both run (k)ubuntu. And I want to share it on an external USB harddrive that is encrypted. The only way to get it work so far is to login as root before and decrypt & mount the drive, then login with my normal user name.
<xbxbxb> Do you have a better approach?
<xbxbxb> a lot of people told me that it's not a problem to share a home folder in that way, but the root-logging in is getting on my nerves
<GatunoxD> hola
<genii> xbxbxb: Nothing immediate comes to mind
<xbxbxb> genii:  do you think my approach/idea is bad in any way?
<phitoo> Hello! I'm trying to run kubuntu intrepid alpha 5 (dist-upgrade from hardy), but I can't login because kdm has "no greeter widget plugin loaded". Is there a work around?
<tobor_> Hi all - just noticed when I try to cd to a dir thats not there, my bash shell seems to try to find the closests match and changes to that dir?  Can anyone tell me where this gets initialized/eneabled/setup?
<tobor_> *closest
<genii> back
<genii> xbxbxb: I previously ran two separate installs of linux sharing a common /home which created problems
<xbxbxb> genii:  what kind of problems? solvable?
<RichardBH> hi
<RichardBH> i uninstalled a load of kde4 stuff to save space (anything with kde4 in the package name) but now none of my windows in kde3 have a title bar?
<RichardBH> is there an easy way to fix this?
<genii> xbxbxb: It was on a networked drive and when attempting to run both (from different boxes) would cause problems of file locking, especially on firefox. Also when switching between two linuxes on same box having a shared swap area was causing other probs especially when not clean shutting down
<genii> Apologies on lag, work is requiring me here often
<genii> RichardBH: Perhaps you accidentally removed kdelibs4    which is actually for kde3 and not kde4 (kdelibs5 is for kde4)
<RichardBH> genii: that sounds horribly familiar
<RichardBH> oh no, it says its installed
<genii> RichardBH: You could sort of "refresh" the regular kde3 install by something like       sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<genii> RichardBH: So that if anything got wiped out accidentally it *should* reinstall those parts
<RichardBH> ah, thankyou
<RichardBH> i htought something like that might work, but I wasnt sure which package needed reinstalling
<RichardBH> lets try - brb
<genii> RichardBH: Also, in Compiz this sometimes happens of the missing maximize/minimize/close bar but in that case is usually the window decorator neds reloading
<xbxbxb> genii:  no reason to apologize, work has priority. and thanks for your input.
<xbxbxb> genii:  so the problems only came up when running both at the same time?
<genii> xbxbxb: Yes, in that case. Except that I also mistakenly thought having them use same swap partition would be OK which it wasn't
<genii> (when installed on same box)
<RichardBH> no luck :(
<xbxbxb> oh ok, genii
<genii> RichardBH: Also, in Compiz this sometimes happens of the missing maximize/minimize/close bar but in that case is usually the window decorator neds reloading
<andriijas> how do i make an application launch upon login on kde?
<RichardBH> genii - i can use kwin --replace to give me my bars back
<RichardBH> but i have to do it everytime i login
<genii> RichardBH: It's a Compiz issue then
<xbxbxb> genii:  I'm using compiz and I noticed that, too. what do I have to do to get my title bar back?
<dragon200> how do yo do?
<RichardBH> genii - bearing in mind i dont have compiz, how can i stop it trying to be there?
<genii> For the Compiz no title bar thing I usually do: alt-f2  kde-window-decorator --replace        <- RichardBH and xbxbxb
<xbxbxb> thanks
<stefan__> heyho, i've installed the package kubuntu-desktop and when i start a session with KDE, ther comes the this failure: "Call to lnuser Temp failed (temporary directories full?) Check your installation." what ist the problem?
<genii> RichardBH: If you don't want it to load compiz, make sure kwin is the window manager and that session saving is on, then do a logoff. Then logon again and set session saving off and it will always come up to how you left it when you exited the time it was set to save your settings.
<genii> stefan__: That indicates you don't have permissions to read or write in your home directory.Did you chmod or chown something there recently??
<stefan__> sorry my english is not so good, i dont understand your question totaly
<RichardBH> genii - i installed compiz again, enabled the desktop effects and then disabled them and its working now - thanks
<genii> stefan__: If for instance the user name you use to login is "fred"     then the directory /home/fred      and all it's contents should belong to fred
<stefan__> jear, that is so
<genii> stefan__: eg: my username is "user"  so when I do command:    ls -l ~           I get this result: http://pastebin.com/m1767bd54
<stefan__> i get the same result
<Tm_T> wrrooooom hi PhilRod
<MetaMorfoziS> Hi all
<genii> stefan__: Also there should be a result like: drwx------ 6 user user 4096 2008-09-22 09:35 kdecache-user                    for command: ls -ld /var/tmp/*$(whoami)
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm on khardy, and the usermanagement disappeared from kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i get it back?
<genii> stefan__: I still believe it may be some item or file further down in the directory structure of your home directory
<genii> (which is not owned by you)
<sumo_su> hmmm is it normal that my main linux partition (the one i'm using) is not mounted in the fstab?
<genii> stefan__: I would suggest if for instance the username is "fred"  :    sudo chown -hR fred:fred /home/fred
<genii> sumo_su: If the /   (root directory) does not get mounted it is unlikely your system will even come up at all.
<genii> MetaMorfoziS: install (or reinstall) package called kde-guidance
<genii> bah, they left a moment before help arrived
<PhilRod> heya Tm_T!
<Tm_T> hi hi son
<PhilRod> just off to get dinner - catch you in a bit
<Tm_T> have a good meal
<matt90> can anyone suggest a good guide to linux commands?
<matt90> most of the books I've seen are a bit basic
<sumo_su> genii: the funny thing is that it does come up:)  I will reboot and check again...
<miujin> i habe fixed the problem
<matt90> no?
<genii> matt90: A web page with some of the most useful ones to remember http://www.unixguide.net/linux/linuxshortcuts.shtml
<blackflag> Hello all :) How can I rename my eth1 to eth0? I found in google something about "iftab". But I dont have such file on my system. Can someone help?
<matt90> cheers genii
<genii> blackflag: Those values are inside the udev system. 1 minute I'll find the file
<sumo_su> hmm doesnt look mounted in the fstab
<genii> blackflag: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules            is the file. It assigns ethX names based on mac address
<genii> sumo_su: Caould you pastebin the fstab?
<genii> bleh typos
<Tm_T> genii: more coffee?
<genii> Tm_T: Probably could use it :)
<Tm_T> heh
<genii> miujin: Good to hear it is solved.
<leumas> can sum1 help wit dis issue;any tym i close dolphin, it pops up an error msg:unable to save bookmarks in \home\leumas\.kde\share\apps\d3lphin\bookmarks.xml.reported error was permission denied.wat do i do?
<sumo_su> genii: http://pastie.org/277278
<sumo_su> my install is in sda3 (flagged as boot drive)
<genii> Reading
<genii> sumo_su: Thats pretty unusual.
<genii> sumo_su: When you issue only command:   mount        what does it say is /     ?
<genii> leumas: sudo shown -hR leumas:leumas \home\leumas\.kde
<sumo_su> just mount? it tells me hmmm... stuff.
<genii> leumas: And in future do not do things like:   sudo dolphin
<leumas> genii: shud i run dat in konsole?
<genii> leumas: Run the              sudo shown -hR leumas:leumas \home\leumas\.kde                 in Konsole, yes
<genii> sumo_su: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)             on my box is the relevant line for instanc e
<leumas> genii: this is wat i got: sudo: shown: command not found
<sumo_su> genii: strange that it works nicely without being mounted
<genii> leumas: not shown      chown
<blackflag> cool, rebooting did it! thanks!!
<genii> leumas: My error
<genii> leumas: Run the              sudo chown -hR leumas:leumas \home\leumas\.kde                 in Konsole, yes
<genii> leumas: I just corrected the typo for you there so you could cut and paste it
<leumas> genii: tanx
<genii> blackflag: np... I had this same issue when I swapped out an adapter before and it puzzled me a long time
<blackflag> :) yes!
<sumo_su> genii: thanks for your help i'm gonna check what happens when i mount it
<genii> AFK work needs me a few minutes at least
<leumas> genii: chown: cannot access `homeleumas.kde': No such file or directory
<Finswimmer> hello, today i have installed 8.04. i want to have firefox 3.0.1 with portogues (brasil). but it does not work. i have installed mozilla-firefox-locale-pt-br and ubufox and the language switcher, and the language package from mozilla (the xpi one)
<Finswimmer> is here some active? or is it a problem of mine irc?
<Tm_T> we are just in idle mode
<Finswimmer> hmm. ok ;)
<genii> leumas: sudo chown -hR leumas:leumas \home\leumas\.kde              please note the \ between home and leumas
<aleboco> hi guys, i recently changed repositories leaving on only security and recommended and excluding backports and updates. is there any way to roll back the system?
<genii> aleboco: You may have file /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list     on your system. IOf so you can use it as a new starting point
<avinash> hi
<avinash> hi all
<avinash> i am new to this.
<aleboco> genii, my sources.list is ok i believe. i just believe i still have installed the versions from backports
<avinash> can anyone plz help me to explain more about this
<aleboco> genii, i thought the system will roll back changing the repositories
<aleboco> ciao ragazzi, nessuno sta avendo problemi con la scheda intel ipw2200? dopo uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti del kernel a me sembra come impazzitsa
<trappist> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<aleboco> sorry, i thought i was in the italian channel
<genii> aleboco: Then comment out backports lines in sources.list, re-add the usual universe ones or so. Then do an update. Then find policies on a package with    apt-cache policy packagename      which shows you what ver is installed and what vers are available and in what repos they reside. To revert to a specific version use    sudo apt-get install packagename=specificversionhere    where specificversionhere     is the one from result of apt-cache policy result
<genii> which resides in repository of universe or so and not from backports
<Finswimmer> is there something in kubuntu that overrides the language option made in firefox 3.0.1 because in "about firefox" there is "pt" printed, but it is still in german. *very-confusing*
<sparr_w> Are there any services like GoToMyPC or LogMeIn that work from a windows client to a linux target? I need remote desktop access of the client-server-client variety. I cannot initiate a connection to either end, so [anything over] [reverse] ssh is not an option. I cannot create network adapters on the windows end, so LogMeIn Hamachi won't work.
<thiblahute> Hi,
<thiblahute> I would like to get some help to get an kde4 development environment with ubuntu intrepid
<thiblahute> I would like to use Kdevelop, (305)
<jussi01> thiblahute: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<K`zan> Not sure this is the right place for this, but what in hell is: "hiJavaScript"?
<genii> !freenx | sparr_w
<ubottu> sparr_w: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sparr_w> genii: that does not help at all.
<sparr_w> i dont need vnc/freenx/remotex/anythinglikethat
<sparr_w> i can do all that myself
<sparr_w> my problem is the network connection itself
<Dragonath> how do I add an user to a group?
<Dekans> Dragonath: in the users utility you must have this possibility
<Dekans> sudo adduser $LOGNAME vboxusers  ==> to add the current user to the vboxusers group
<Dragonath> Dekans: heh, using a graphical interface didn't occur to me :)
<Dekans> so you just have to adapt this command
<Dragonath> ok thanks
<chemist109> The gui way to add a user is with "kuser".  It's a good little application, but it isn't installed by default.  Just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kuser
<chemist109> ^^^^^^^ I meant add a user to a group
<Dragonath> ok, thanks for that too, though don't really see a need for a GUI when the command is so simple :)
<Dragonath> I have to logout for a second now brb
<ubuntu_> i have an issue
<ubuntu_> im trying to reinstall kubuntu cause the screen is too streched and it looks like its messed
<ubuntu_> im trying to reinstall fromt he cd and it boots up the same way
<ubuntu_> should i even bother reinstalling?
<ubuntu_> ???
<ubuntu_> no hlp
<ubuntu_> help*?
<Denise> nobody helps here
<Denise> they just mix up people
<ubuntu_> thats usfull
<BluesKaj> so why are you here Denise ?
<Denise> I m lost
<ubuntu_> ye same here
<ubuntu_> cause i dont know how to use this
<ubuntu_> and what to do
<ubuntu_> :S
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , maybe you should check your video drivers/card in system settings/monitor & display
<ubuntu_> i did already
<ubuntu_> and now when i boot from the cd its the same thing
<ubuntu_> the image is messed streched i cant even see start menu
<BluesKaj> did you try to change the resolution  /
<BluesKaj> >
<ubuntu_> yep
<ubuntu_> every thing
<BluesKaj> from what to what ?
<arthur_> hello
<ubuntu_> i checked monitor i checked settings
<ubuntu_> i even tried installing driver
<ubuntu_> then i installed this program called envmy
<ubuntu_> or what ever for ati
<ubuntu_> and now its messed more it works slow it lags
<ubuntu_> aside from half of the screen not thtere
<ubuntu_> great hes gone to
<|dthacker|> Hi.  My 7.10 desktop is having problems.  When I boot, I get the initial splash screen, then I get a set of vertical bars and a frozen cursor instead of the login screen.   I can boot the system off on the 7.10 kubuntu live CD.   What can I do to diagnose and fix?
<EagleScreen> i am configuring a ftp server, now anonymous users can neter to it, but cannot see any file
<EagleScreen> i am using vsftpd
<alper> hi guys I am having wifi problem with 8.04.1 it's a fresh install I have the wifi led on but I can't see any networks in the netwowrk manager
<phitoo> Hello! I'm trying to run kubuntu intrepid alpha 5, but I can't login because kdm has "no greeter widget plugin loaded". Is there a work around?
<LeeJunFan> alper: do you know what your wireless interface name is? ie. wlan0, eth0, ath0?
<alper> wlan0
<alper> LeeJunFan: wlan0 is the iwconfig output
<LeeJunFan> alper: do you see any networks when you run 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan' ?
<LeeJunFan> from konsole
<alper> LeeJunFan: no I get "no scan results"
<LeeJunFan> alper: do you know what chipset your card is? 'lspci | grep Ethernet'
<alper> LeeJunFan: I just right-clicked Knetworkmanager icon I can see my network and one other but still no scan results with iwlist
<LeeJunFan> does iwconfig only show one interface when you run it? atheros cards will show wlan0 and ath0.
<rightBlinker> Hi, anyone uses the Roger's isp?  In their webmail system you can paste pictures and resize them.  Like in a word processor.   That's awesome.  Is it Firefox s doing?  or GWT or something?   Can you scale images with non flash ajax methods?
<alper> LeeJunFan: lspci output is 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<LeeJunFan> alper: only that one line? hrm.
<alper> LeeJunFan: yea that's it
<LeeJunFan> that's just lan.
<LeeJunFan> not wlan.
<LeeJunFan> alper: how is your wireless connected to your machine?
<alper> it's a notebook I have broadcom bcm4318
<LeeJunFan> alper: okay, here you go....
<LeeJunFan> !broadcom > alper
<ubottu> alper, please see my private message
<LeeJunFan> oops, meant to use | not >.
<|dthacker|> !repair xwindows
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repair xwindows
<LeeJunFan> |dthacker|: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p high xserver-xorg
<|dthacker|> LeeJunFan: how do I get past the point where the boot freezes?
<zeelot> hey guys, have ubuntu 64bit installed few days ago but my svn gui clients (yes all of them) fail to show me a login prompt to commit, any reason why or how to reset it to ask again?
<|dthacker|> never mind. it seems to have healed itself
<|dthacker|> wierd
<|dthacker|> weird even
<|dthacker|> later
<alper_> LeeJunFan: now I am connected o my network but I still get "No scan results" from iwlist scan. but I have the populated iwconfig output now
<alper_> LeeJunFan: thank you, everything is fine now I am connected :))))
<LeeJunFan> alper_: well, that's good but I'm not sure abotu iwlist not working right :)
<mn> "unexpected en of file in version number in..."
<joegeek> well,..  im glad im not the only one who's have`n problems with wifi,...
<dr_willis> wifi IS a problem
<dr_willis> :)
<joegeek> lol
<dr_willis> gotta love nonstantard standards.. and   binary blob/firmware/drivers
<alper_> LeeJunFan: about that I think the problem was me I typed it with sudo and I got it. I am learning :))
<dr_willis> and a dozen howtos to get the same card working - a dozen different ways
<dr_willis> :)
<LeeJunFan> lol, especially with the broadcom
<LeeJunFan> at least atheros is pretty straightforward - use madwifi.
<joegeek> I can connect to an unsecured network, but when I try to connect to my wap (secured) no luck,..
<LeeJunFan> joegeek: wpa or wep? kind of lost me there. :)
<joegeek> we[
<joegeek> wep
<LeeJunFan> hrm, that's odd - wep is usually easy enough. I've had some issues with different versions and types of wpa.
<LeeJunFan> joegeek: one of the biggest problems I have with WEP is I often forget to choose in knetworkmanager if I'm entering a passphrase, or a key. I use the key, and it defaults to asking for a passphrase so I have to choose a key.
<zeelot> please someone help me...no svn clients on ubuntu 64bit 8.04 ever ask for login info I just get a 403 permission denied right away I need this to be fixed or I cant work!! anyone have any idea???
<LeeJunFan> of course right now I'm in intrepid and knetworkmanager is broken completely for wireless :)
<LeeJunFan> zeelot: it's probably some setting in your ~/.subversion directory.
<joegeek> i've been use`n all kinds of settings,..  Started with the ones i knew were right,...
<sanguisdex> here is a faq, I have been a using ubuntu for a while now but would like to try K 4 as it looks like a step up.  is there a way I can try it w/o reformating and if I decide that I prefer gnome better is there a simple way to go back?
<LeeJunFan> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<joegeek> LeeJunFan: use`n KNetworkManager of course,...
<LeeJunFan> sanguisdex: I wouldn't call it a step up yet - there are a lot of components unfinished yet.
<sanguisdex> ﻿LeeJunFan: so I might want to wait till 4.2 to oavoid frustrations
<sanguisdex> ?
<joshuajtl> is it true that in about a month kubuntu is dropping kde3 ?
<LeeJunFan> 4.1.2 and no
<zeelot> LeeJunFan:  thanks, uninstalled subversion, deleted the .subversion folder and reinstalled, works
<LeeJunFan> zeelot: good, your welcome.
<LeeJunFan> sanguisdex: You can install 4.1.1 from that link above but I found that after installing the hardy 4.4.1 and upgrading to intrepid I had to manually remove all the hardy ones because they were actually treated as different programs.
<dr_willis> You proberly dident need to 'uninstall subversion' :)
<Denise> and desinformation?
<rightBlinker> can someone recommend a video screen capture utility for Kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> ksnapshot
<LeeJunFan> oh, sry video.
<rightBlinker> = )
<LeeJunFan> krecordmydesktop
<rightBlinker> LeeJunFan: Thanks
<Denise> u can keep on dreaming on firmware dear
<Denise> u will wait a long time
<clusby> anyone know if I can disable / remap the 'ctrl-alt-Fx' keys?
<clusby> i.e. i have a virtual machine, and running excel is kinda hard because I would like 'ctrl-alt-F9'
<Denise> I dont care
<Search4Lancer> I think I broke something.... somehow. I had started Kaffeine and Ktorrent at the same time, system all but froze up (and wouldn't let me kill ktorrent), I finally just shut it off (or it did so itself, don't remember), and now won't boot back up - I can type my password in to the login screen and hit enter, or change the kind of session I want and do nothing else, and it goes to the default...
<Search4Lancer> ...background for 30 seconds or so, then shuts off
<Search4Lancer> ah, I remember, while it was frozen, it was constantly reading/writing on my external HD... I shut off the HD, and the whole system shut off
#kubuntu 2008-09-23
<dr_willis> That sounds bad.
<dr_willis> You may want to boot a live cd and manually fsck the disks.
<o0Chris0o> k3b wont burn encrypted dvd's?
<Search4Lancer> internal and external, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> all of thrm
 * Search4Lancer commences downloading
 * Search4Lancer wonders where the heck XP's disk checker ran off to
<dr_willis> powering off/unplugging  linux drives while they are being used.. is bad.
<Search4Lancer> oh yum, XP defragger doesn't even see the one partition on the external
<Search4Lancer> well, XP in general
<Search4Lancer> eep... tried to mount what I believe to be it, and it asked me if I wanted to format it as it hadn't been... humm... might've really done a number this time
<leumas> genii: d prob stil persists,
<genii> leumas: What was the error message again?
<genii> Something about Inuser or so
<leumas> chown cudnt find \home\luemas\.kde
<leumas> genii: pls giv me d command line again
<genii> leumas:   sudo chown -hR leumas:leumas /home/leumas/.kde
<genii> leumas: if on kde4 then instead: sudo chown -hR leumas:leumas /home/leumas/.kde4
<leumas> genii: i'm still on 3
<genii> leumas: Then the first one
<Pici> Why not just do all of /home/$USER ?
<leumas> genii: this is d new error:chown: `leumas:leumas': invalid group
<genii> Pici: Because his original error signalled something in the .kde directory specifically
<genii> leumas: Hmm. Please pastebin result of command:  groups
<genii> Normally the group you are in is the same as your username
<leumas> genii: root
<genii> leumas: Did you do something strange like enable root account and then start loggin in with it? Or maybe booted up right now to single user mode? (recovery kernel)
<leumas> genii: nope,rite now i'm lookin " user mngmnt n i can d leumas user n group
<genii> leumas: What is result of command:   whoami
<leumas> genii: root
<genii> Thats no good
<genii> In fact horible
<leumas> genii: how do i rectify dat
<genii> You should not even be able to login as root, normally.
<genii> Let alone run kde as root
<Pici> Perhaps open a new konsole and try? Maybe you got into sudo -i or something?
<leumas> Pici: weneva sudo -i i hav 2 put in my psswrd
<Pici> leumas: no. Open a new terminal and just type whoami
<genii> Pici: My suspicion is it will be the same result
<Search4Lancer> silly question: does extracting the .iso straight to the CD have the same effect as burning the CD from the .iso?
<Pici> genii: Mine too, but I'm reaching.
<leumas> Pici: did jst dat n got leumas
<ninix> I have a problem: my kwin isn't starting at kde startup, any hint ?
<Pici> leumas: now do groups in that same window
<BluesKaj> Search4Lancer, usually yes , k3b will open if it's the default burner app
<leumas> Pici:
<genii> AFK getting Advil
<leumas> luemas adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin netdev powerdev
<Search4Lancer> BluesKaj, I'm trying to burn a live CD in Windows to fix my linux :-)
<genii> so it is luemas and not leumas ?    (u and e reversed)
<grendal_prime> hey is there a way to put in  a list of things that should be done when a package is uninstalled?
<BluesKaj> Search4Lancer, that shouldn't be a problem ...using the windows burner app ?
<leumas> genii: ok got it
<grendal_prime> sorry wrong window
<genii> grendal_prime: Ys, in the packagename.postinst        scripts
<BluesKaj> Search4Lancer, copy and paste the ISO to the cdrom in my computer and a windows box will open after the file transfers , choose "burn data to cd" in the opotion box usually on the left
<genii> grendal_prime: Sorry, packagename.postrm
<genii> Also packagename.prerm
<Search4Lancer> BluesKaj: I believe that would just burn the iso file itself to the CD, not burn the CD from the iso
<BluesKaj> the Iso file should work work
<BluesKaj> err err :)
<genii> leumas: Was the username the only one you made so far in kubuntu?
<leumas> genii: yes
<genii> leumas: If so you can also use this way:    sudo chown -hR 1000:1000 /home/leumas      (or luemas, depending on if correct u or e is first)
<leumas> genii: ok
<genii> Because the first username made gets user id of 1000 and group id of 1000 also, whatever the name happens to be
<leumas> genii: i fink d prob is sovled.tanx a lot
<genii> leumas: Glad to help
<leumas> genii: the luemas actually is samuel spelt backwards
<leumas> genii: guessd i misplacd d u and e
<genii> leumas: I'd guess that was the cause of some of the confusion then :)
<leumas> genii: yes
<Ramblurr> is there a right (tm) way to upgrade to the lastest nvidia drivers?
<genii> Ramblurr: Maybe look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<phoenixz> with CTRL-F1 - CTRL-F4 I can switch between the various desktops that I have, but I have 6 desktops and I want CTRL-F5 and CTRL-F6 also to go to these desktops.. How can I configure this?
<genii> phoenixz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473859
 * genii hands Pici a coffee
<Pici> :)
<phoenixz> genii: looks like thats is for text consoles, not for KDE graphical desktops.. :)
<Ramblurr> genii: the driver i want is available in intrepid, but i'm using hardy :\
<NPresta> Ramblurr, sounds like you're going to have to install the driver from nvidia.com if you want a version not available...
<o0Chris0o> is there anyway to do a network install of kde3
<genii> phoenixz: When I have 6 desktops in my pager ctrl-f1 thru ctrl-f6 work fine to switch between them. Perhaps you are in Compiz?
<compilerwriter> How would one go about figuring out which packages one has broken?
<ahmos> hi i get this error on screen after trying to open some games ( can't display this video mode change your computer input to 1440*900@60hz)
<compilerwriter> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<bopferman> I broke my Amarok.  I accidently canceled an import of music them closed the program.  Now it does not start.  I removed/reinstalled the package and still nothing.  I deleted the ~/.kde/app/amarok and still nothing.   Any idea how to fix this one?
<genii> o0Chris0o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot   and use an Kubuntu disc instead of the regular Ubuntu one
<ahmos> any help!
<o0Chris0o> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genii> bopferman: Also remove ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<k1> hola
<genii> !ar | k1
<ubottu> k1: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<genii> ahmos: These are linux games or windows games you installed into WINE ?
<Walzmyn> I'm on 8.04 running KDE3 - something i've installed or upgraded asked if I wanted to change windows manager to kwin4 - should I?
<o0Chris0o> genii: do I have to use a disc? trying to refrain from that, no more cd's left :(
<genii> o0Chris0o: See then also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<o0Chris0o> sweet!
<o0Chris0o> ty
<genii> o0Chris0o: Once you have a base Ubuntu system you can install kde desktop with install of package kubuntu-desktop
<leumas> exit
<compilerwriter> where in blazes do we keep the xlibs?
<Agent_bob> !info xlibs-dev
<ubottu> Package xlibs-dev does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !find xlibs
<ubottu> Found: xlibs-static-dev, xlibs-data
<genii> I think also libx11-dev might be applicable
<Agent_bob> xlibs-dev  This package smooths upgrades from Debian 3.0 by depending on libice-dev, libsm-dev, libx11-dev, libxext-dev, libxi-dev, libxmu-dev, libxmuu-dev, libxpm-dev, libxrandr-dev, libxt-dev, libxtrap-dev, libxtst-dev, libxv-dev, x-dev, and xlibs-static-dev.  This transitional package is only depended upon by packages that haven't yet corrected their dependencies to reflect the new library arrangement.
<Agent_bob> does dapper have known issues with "real media" ?    konq shows that it should be playing but no sound comming out... ?
<Daisuke_Ido> realmedia isn't.
<Daisuke_Ido> i think you need the w32codecs package
<o0Chris0o> genii: so once I have install ubuntu, I can install kubuntu-desktop, how would I remove ubuntu?
<genii> !purekde | o0Chris0o
<ubottu> o0Chris0o: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<_2> !puregnome | o0Chris0o also notice
<ubottu> o0Chris0o also notice: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<genii> hehe
<_2> genii you did explain that having both is normal too
<_2> ?
 * genii hands _2 a coffee
<genii> _2: No, I didn't explain that aspect
 * _2 splashes the coffee on himself....   "thanks, that'll wake me up!"
<_2> o0Chris0o just passing information,   it's not uncommon to have multiple desktop environments installed in linux.  i think i have 9 of them on this box...
<Guest50634> where do you enable more?
<_2> you simply install them.
<o0Chris0o> I see
<o0Chris0o> I consider that messy :D
<Guest50634> actually it makes things a little more organized I think
<Ahmuck> hi, intrepid ?
<_2> Ahmuck #ubuntu+1
<genii> Guest50634: apt-cache search wm|grep "window manager"|more                    will show you a lot of them in standard repositories that are available to install
<_2> genii shame on you.    "more"    !
<Guest50634> thanks for the tip
<_2> apt-cache search wm|grep "window manager"|less
<genii> _2: My sh syntax is inelegant, I know
<Guest50634> lol
<_2> syntax is fine.   i just despise using "more" when "less" is the default pager and miles ahead of the antiquated "more"      i.e.   less is more than more, because more is less than less...
<Guest50634> I've read that 5 times and it still doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but I see what you're getting at/
<_2> and we'll not even discuss "most"   :)
<_2> Guest50634 the more is less... thing ?
<Guest50634> yea? what about it?
 * genii tries to shake his old bad habits
<_2> Guest50634 "I've read that 5 times..."   <_2> Guest50634 the more is less... thing ?
<Guest50634> yea.....
<_2> k.   "command more" is less than "command less"    and "command less" is more than "command more"    ^
 * genii twitches
<Guest50634> that makes more sense.
<Guest50634> hey question.
<o0Chris0o> o.0
<o0Chris0o> bbl
<Guest50634> the proprietary drivers window won't rid itself of my tray. Keeps popping up telling me to install custom ATI drivers. How do I rid myself of it?
 * _2 hopes "right click it and tell it to close"   
<Guest50634> just makes the window pop up. tell it to close, and it just foes back to the tray.
<_2> hmmm that's very un-kde-ish ...
<Guest50634> yea, I know. I'm thinking restart?
<_2> Guest50634 looked in kcontrol ?     system services
<Jucato> (because it's not really kde-ish)
<Guest50634> looking now.
<_2> Jucato you been lurking here today ?     i've not seen you in a 'coons age
<Jucato> cocoon's age? racoon's age? tycoon's age?
<_2> racoon
<Jucato> yeah just lurking. studying actually. just saw the comment and had to clarify :)
<Guest50634> any idea what the service name might be? I don't see anything obvious.
<_2> Jucato so what's the short answer on how to "rid the tray of that icon" ?
<Jucato> that I don't know. but I think the name of the app is jockey-kde
<_2> Guest50634                                 ^
<Jucato> all I know is that it's not from KDE :)
<skinnymg1-irssi> hello everybody
<Guest50634> yea, that isnt listed.
<genii> Maybe see if there's something staring it up in ~/.kde/Autostart
<genii> staring->starting
<_2> genii i kinda like that typo.      now staring in ~/.kde/Autostart ...     :)
<Guest50634> lol
<genii> heh
<Guest50634> one sec.
<genii> I have a killer headache and not watching my typing as closely as usual. Hopefully the Advils, beer, Neo-Citran and cough syrup will put a dent in it
<_2> in your typing ?     it probably will....  ;/
<Guest50634> lol
<Guest50634> seems to already have. There's nothing there.
<Guest50634> in the /.kde/Autostart i mean.
<Guest50634> I'll brb.
<_2> Guest50634 grep -HiRe jockey ~/.kde
<Guest50634> what was the intended outcome of that?
<_2> find a configuration file that is starting the app
<_2> if it said nothing then i missed.
<Guest50634> it came back with a load of stuff.
<_2> can you pastebin it ?
<_2> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Guest50634> one sec. I'm managing a whole bunch of other stuff here too.
<Guest50634> here it is.
<Guest50634> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49521/
<Guest50634> sorry about the format.
<Guest50634> I may have found it.
<Guest50634> I was still looking at System Services, and I found atieventsId. the drivers for my card, it was enabled at boot under that menu, so I disabled it. Fixed?
<Search4Lancer> don't remember who was helping me with my problems earlier, but I've gotten as far as being able to boot into Xubuntu from recovery mode - still can't fire up KDE, trying startkde from the command line gave a million failures to start x
<_2> Guest50634 /usr/share/applications/jockey-kde.desktop  <<< daz it.
<Guest50634> thats the location?
<Search4Lancer> would a live CD help me at all at this point? any way to reinstall just the core Kubuntu files without wiping?
<_2> that's what is starting the app Guest50634
<try4ce> Can I adjust the mouse sensitivity?
<try4ce> It feels a bit off... a hair too fast, maybe.
<Guest50634> so do I edit? delete? _2?
<_2> Guest50634 jucato would know.
<Guest50634> Jucato? Yoy still here?
<Guest50634> you*
<sumo_su> i have a very silly questions: what do the colours of nicknames in the main chat window of Konversation mean?
<Search4Lancer> absolutely nothing sumo_su
<Search4Lancer> they are random
<Search4Lancer> to help differentiate between people
<sumo_su> Search4Lancer: argh ok... and i was trying to read a pattern:) thanks:)
<pbus> oh,i see too
<Raylz> are there any official system requirements for kde 4.1?
<genii> Raylz: Perhaps ask them in #kubuntu-kde4
<Hydrant2> hey all... I'm trying to install kubuntu on a new system but the screen goes blank before I get to the install
<sumo_su> can you select a language?
<Search4Lancer> hmm... here's a thought: why isn't the kde package installed? normal? bad?
<Raylz> genii: always forget that theres a kde4 channel xD sry
<MattP> Hi Everyone
<MattP> Does anyone know whats happened to planetkde?
<Hydrant2> sumo_su: yah I can, I'm trying the alternate CD now
<genii> MattP: http://planetkde.org/ works fine here. New entry, maybe server was inaccessible for you while it was being updated
<Jucato> MattP: try using www.planetkde.org if planetkde.org doesn't work for you yet
<Jucato> (DNS cache)
<MattP> strange, i am being redirected to http://developer.kde.org/
<sumo_su> Hydrant2: so its working now?
<Hydrant2> sumo_su: downloading alternate
<Jucato> <Jucato> MattP: try using www.planetkde.org if planetkde.org doesn't work for you yet
<sumo_su> Hydrant2: what kind of computer are you on? small laptop or normal desktop?
<Hydrant2> desktop
<Hydrant2> has dual-head video card in it, nvidia
<MattP> thank you jucato, but it is not working for me :-(
<Hydrant2> it's entirely possible that it's using the wrong video card
<Jucato> MattP: did you put the www in the URL?
<MattP> yes I did my friend
<Jucato> MattP: what browser are you using?
<MattP> konqueror
<sumo_su> Hydrant2: hm yea... if so thats way over my head:)
<Hydrant2> I could disable it in the bios
<Hydrant2> let's see how the alternate does
<Jucato> MattP: not sure if this works in konqueror like in firefox, but you could try it: type in "www.planetkde.org" and press Enter but immediately press Esc so the page doesn't load. then Press Ctrl and click on the Reload button
<genii> IP of planetkde.org is 131.246.120.250
<MattP> I have cleared my history, and my cache, and have tried as you suggest to use the IP, and I am trying to stop the page from loading
<MattP> but allas, it keeps redirecting to htt://developer.kde.org
<MattP> I am in New zealand
<Jucato> weird.. might be your ISP's DNS cache still serving the wrong pages or something...
<MattP> i think that it maybe,  I though that i could RRS to read the latest, however my feed only goes upto friday 19:33
<MattP> did you say that they have recently upgraded the planet?
<MattP> is there an IRC channel that I should report this to?  to see if other people in New Zealand are having problems with the planet?
<Jucato> yes they did and everything should be working now. I don't think there's a channel to report to
<MattP> Jucato, my friend, tell me please if I am missing anthing interesting on the planet?
<Jucato> MattP: the right sidebar at http://dot.kde.org/ shows some of the latest feeds
<mneptok> MattP: what does nslookup tell you for that domain name?
<MattP> Server:         10.1.1.1 Address:        10.1.1.1#53 Non-authoritative answer: Name:   planetkde.org Address: 131.246.120.250
<MattP> this is the correct ip address for planetkde, as you had above
<MattP> anyone else from New Zealand?
<GWillakers> wish I were!
<jason__> ok
<jason__> hi all
<Guest50634> Jucato, you still alive?
<MattP> yes New Zealand is an excellent country, if only planetkde was working here!
<ep> Backing up ~ kb3 told me i had a couple of files bigger than 2 gigs.  Well my porn ain't that good.  What utility (or bash command) might be good to  use to search subdirs for all files and find these big ones?
<ep> I want to search hidden files too, of course
<LeeJunFan_> say I add myself to a group in a konsole, and I want to operate on a file that group has permission to do. Is there any way I can get it to recognize I'm part of that group now w/o logging out/in?
<NickPresta> ep, perhaps `du -k | sort -nr`
<Hydrant2> arrgh... my Kubuntu is still blank
<LeeJunFan_> ep: find . -maxdepth 1 | du -sk {}\ ; | sort -nr
<LeeJunFan_> will tell you the size of every dir/file in your current dir - including hidden.
<ep> okay thanks
<LeeJunFan_> sry, that's not right.
<LeeJunFan_> just a sec.
<LeeJunFan_> find . -maxdepth 1 -exec du -sk {} \; | sort -nr
<LeeJunFan_> ep: ^^
<ep> got it  that does sub directories?
<LeeJunFan_> well, it'll tell you how much a dir holds, including all it's subs.
<ep> ok
<LeeJunFan_> So when you identify the large one you can cd into it and then run that command again.
<Hydrant2> oh great... nvidia 9600gt isn't supported
<ep> LeeJunFan_: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<NickPresta> ep, does 'du -k | sort -nr' not do what you want?
<ep> NickPresta:  no  it gives me lines such as
<ep> 4       ./.mozilla/firefox/lami9fou.default/extensions
<Hydrant2> are there debs for the latest nvidia drivers ?
<NickPresta> ep, yeah, which is the size of the files. You want the ones at the top...
<ep> the top was truncated :)  I did  this in konsole.  Lots of files
<Agent_bob> ep so scroll up
<NickPresta> ep, you can `less` the results, if you want
<ep> ok
 * Agent_bob normally sets the scroll back buffer for konsole to about 5000 lines....   i don't recall what the default is.  something around 500 maybe ?
<Agent_bob> and an fyi in console the scroll back buffer is determined by the vidio ram avalable to the kernel    not adjustable
<NickPresta> Agent_bob, I think the default is only 100
<Agent_bob> NickPresta hmmm that's low...    can even be set to "unlimited"
<mr---t-> helo agent bob
<Agent_bob> mr---t- shalom
<mr---t-> peace to you
<boozer_> does WIFI work in kubuntu?
<Agent_bob> does firefox work in windows
<boozer_> should I wait for another version of kubuntu or go to another distro to get wifi?
<boozer_> is there kubuntu 8.04?
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<boozer_> oh sorry that should be in the FAQ
<Hydrant2> anyone here have 2 screens setup ?
<Agent_bob> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Agent_bob> Hydrant2  ^
<boozer_> Hydrant2 why do you need 2 monitors?
<Agent_bob> boozer_ it's often not a case of "need" but of "want"
<boozer_> oh so they have dual core so they want 1 screen for each processor?
<judgen_> Anyone know why xorg crashes when i try to use the Display configurations in kde4?
<boozer_> quad core .... 4 screnns?
<boozer_> hehe
<Agent_bob> boozer_ heh humour is such a tool
<Agent_bob> judgen bug ?
<judgen> Agent_bob: i dont know, and i cant set the modeline anymore in Xorg... just says "unsupported mode" on the screen now...
<judgen> worked in hardy with kde3.5 and gnome.
<Agent_bob> judgen #ubuntu+i for intrepid Q's   #kubuntu-kde4 for kde4 Q's
<Agent_bob> +1
<kubuntero> Agent_bob: Your C is showing
<CoJaBo> Is there a reason KNetworkManager takes 3-20 tries to connect to my wireless even tho it works with other ones?
<boozer_> other what?
<CoJaBo> It connects the first time to any other wireless I've tried. But mine it takes up to 20 tries before it connects.
<boozer_> is it the card ?
<boozer_> I hear stories about wacky cards
<boozer_> CojaBo does the card work in other OSes?
<Agent_bob> kubuntero heh i don't C++ it    ???
<kubuntero> ++K
<CoJaBo> Never tried any other OS on that one.  I had what might have been the same problem on several other computers (with different wireless cards) with several linux distros (all KDE), but I just gave up after about 5 tries on them so I don't know if it would have worked..
<jdcnyc> jkj
<CoJaBo> The card is "RaLink".
<Agent_bob> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Agent_bob> sorry.
<Agent_bob> thought there was a specal infonode on that
<boozer_> what do you use to see the networks CajaBo?
<CoJaBo> I just use KNetworkManager.
<boozer_> wait a minute my wibee started to work again
<boozer_> I thought KNetworkManager was for OPENSUSE 11.0
<CoJaBo> I think it comes with any KDE distro.
<DarkriftX> anyone know what would cause my to be unable to view websites or connect to pop mail servers, but be able to be on irc and down/upload torrents?
<CoJaBo> I am using KDE 4.1
<CoJaBo> DarkriftX: Bad DNS?
<devo> how can i rewiew a pdf file in ubuntu from downloading it???
<boozer_> have you tried wlassistant?
<devo>  i'm new with use'n linux, srry
<boozer_> devo open it with ghostscript
<jdcnyc> Anyone know why I have no volume after a Heron clean install? At full volume on the speakers' knob and at every programs setting and can just barely hear anything.
<Agent_bob> DarkriftX dns issues ?    ping -c1 google.com ;ping -c1 72.14.207.99  # for a test.
<devo>  but is that in ubuntu, or do i have to install ghostscript?
<DarkriftX> ping works
<DarkriftX> but no http
<DarkriftX> or pop
<CoJaBo> DarkriftX: Hardware/software firewall?
<DarkriftX> neither
<Agent_bob> DarkriftX search the wiki i think there was a known issue with that.
<kubuntero> jdcnyc: KDE4?
<DarkriftX> cant Agent_bob
<jdcnyc> I think so
<kubuntero> jdcnyc: is it only KDE sounds you can't hear?
<jdcnyc> Using Amarok to play a cd, used V
<jdcnyc> Codine and Kaffine on a DVD
<boozer_> DarkriftxX did you try restarting ?
<DarkriftX> no, i wouldnt think linux would need a reboot for something like this
<DarkriftX> i thought id ask in here first, but ill try that soon
<jdcnyc> I can almost hear KDE system alert sounds
<mdleyson> hi
<mdleyson> hi
<CoJaBo> hi
<Agent_bob> yes,  hi,  yes
<Agent_bob> oh maybe that's not japaneese
<lustin_sa> no, bye, no
<mr---t-> looks more like russian to me
<mdleyson> hello everybody
<Agent_bob> mdleyson
<mdleyson> yes, just trying this kubuntu
<Agent_bob> it's already been tried.   it's guilty
<MattP> what do you think to kubuntu mdleyson?
<mdleyson> cool...first ime
<mdleyson> time
<harish_> hi
<MattP> I think that it is a great system.  Tell me please mdleyson, are you using kde3 or kde4?
<harish_> hellooo
<harish_> guys h r u doing
<harish_> helloo jono
<Agent_bob> h r u ? & y d u a ? o c u s ?
<Agent_bob> shoot he already left.   and i was so looking forward to telling him that letters are not in and of them selves words execpt for i and a ....
<mdleyson> kde3
<MattP> mdleyson - a very good system indead!  r u coming from another system?
<joegeek> anyone know where the error logs for knetworkmanager are kept?
<Agent_bob> /var/log/  ?
<Agent_bob> or /root/   ?
<mr---t-> Agent_bob:  r u against letters as words?
<MattP> joegeek - what version of kubuntu are u using?
<joegeek> MattP: 8.04.1
<MattP> i c.  r u having wireless connection problems?
<Agent_bob> mr---t- only when other people do it.
<Agent_bob> :)
<joegeek> MattP:  yea,...  my problem is knetworkmanager seems to be connecting and then drops everything and reprompts me for a password,...  i keep hitting "ifconfig ath0" while its connecting, and I see it eventually get an ip,..  then it takes a crap on me and prompts me to reenter a password,...
<Agent_bob> mr---t- idk any reason !2 shorten things ama possable.      execpt for the added unnesseccary confussionism
<joegeek> been at this all day,..
<faileas> joegeek: sure its not the router/network card? >_>
<joegeek> faileas: no both my xp and vista notebooks work fine,...   and my kubuntu has connected to an unsecured network, and the current one earilier today,...
<mr---t-> wow bob a little slow on the uptake ther
<faileas> joegeek: i had a particular network card that worked fine on unsecured conenctions but not encrypted ones ;p
<joegeek> faileas: well she did connect to this network earlier today,..
<Agent_bob> mr---t- heh i was watching the elves gang up on the dwarves    (wesnoth)     so i'm not busy but not paying much attention to irc either.   ;/
<CoJaBo> lol
<mr---t-> uh yeah right
<joegeek> faileas: it just took about seven hours of fidgiting with every option I could think of,...  and damned me, I cant remember wtf i did,...
<MattP> joegeek - what encryption do you have on the wireless network?
<mr---t-> hold on I'll try to channel your spirit from earlier
<joegeek> MattP: wep
<mr---t-> nope all I keep getting are old good times reruns
<mr---t-> dynomite!
<Agent_bob> nah.   "get the phone weezy!"    jeffersons
<MattP> joegeek, im guessing that you have the same settings as the router, shared / open - ascii / hex / passphrase?
<joegeek> yea,..
<joegeek> MattP: open authentication; wep passphrase,...
<joegeek> MattP: im pretty sure its getting a dhcp lease before it takes a crap on me cuz the ip is in the same subnet as my other two notebooks,...
<MattP> joegeek have you tried taking using iwconfig in a command line to see if it works?
<joegeek> MattP: I've not messed with wireless networks use`n any flavor of linux,...  its always been wired for me,..   where is a good howto or a walkthough on iwconfig?
<MattP> joegeek: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<MattP> I have used this walk through a couple of times
<joegeek> MattP: tnks,...
<MattP> joegeek, is there another wireless router you can try to connect to?
<MattP> joegeek - in a terminal, type  iwlist scan
<joegeek> MattP: I've been able to connect to a unsecured network, but its highly unreliable with an extreamly weak signal, my xp and vista notebooks wont even pick it up,..  and my xp notebook is the same make and model as my kubuntu notebook,...
<joegeek> MattP: how do i convert my passphrase to a hex key?
<MattP> joegeek - urm.. try this site http://www.powerdog.com/wepkey.cgi
<MattP> do you admin access to the router?
<joegeek> no
<MattP> joegeek - using iwlist scan  - does it pickup your router as one of the cells?
<joegeek> yep,...
<joegeek> MattP: ok,...  following the troubleshooting guide, all was fine untill "dhclient ath0",...  "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<MattP> joegeek - what happens if you use a static IP within the range of the DHCP lease range?
<joegeek> MattP: and unlike befor (when KNetworkManager would crap out on me) the ip giving by dhclient is not in the same subnet,...     duno, I'll give it a shot,...
<jassim75> hello
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jassim75> i am new here...
<MattP> hello jassim75
<MattP> are you new to kubuntu too?
<jassim75> very new even to linux
<mr---t-> we all have to start somwhere
<MattP> jassim75 - it is a little different to other operating systems.  r u finding your way around ok?
<jassim75> actually i am very exicted and i am tyring to understand how it works
<jassim75> Mttp- what are you guys discussing??
<MattP> jassim75, joegeek is having difficulty connecting to a wireless network
<MattP> we are trying to work out why
<MattP> jassim75, may I ask which version of Kubuntu you are using?
<jassim75> Mattp- I am using ubuntu 8.04
<MattP> jassim75 - a very good version.  How are you finding it?
<ngirard> Hi all. I'm using freenx to connect remotely to my Kubuntu box. Each time I close a window by clicking the "close" button, I get disconnected. How can I avoid this ?
<Agent_bob> don't click the close button ?      sorry couldn't resist.
<jassim75> so far its ok... i am trying to fugure out how things are installed and configured.
<ngirard> Agent_bob: ah ah ah. Excellent
<MattP> joegeek, how r u getting on with the static IP address
<Agent_bob> !packages | jassim75
<ubottu> jassim75: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jassim75> Mattp- I have been using Windows forever!!! i bored  ineed something new and safe.
<MattP> jassim75, yes, this was the most difficult aspect for me to get over
<jassim75> Mattp- Thanks
<MattP> ok, the basic concept is that you do not need CD-ROM's to install stuff, and you cant go to a website like download.com
<MattP> to install stuff
<Agent_bob> jassim75 and one word to the wise.   forget everything you think you know about computers. and start with a blank slate,  it's much easier to learn linux if you aren't constantly fighting preconceeved false notions.
<joegeek> MattP: ifconfig gives me what i wanna see,..  but i cant ping anything,...
<MattP> ALL software is kept in a 'reposity', you access this by using a package manager
<jassim75> Agent_bob- i am tryign to start fresh.
<MattP> in the 'start' button go into 'system' 'package manager'
<MattP> ok, so joegeek, are you saying that you have a static IP address and you are now connecting to the wireless router
<joegeek> MattP: i dont know if im connected or not,..  how can i tell?
<MattP> what make of router is it?
<joegeek> linksys
<Agent_bob> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<MattP> ok in konqueror try http://192.168.1.1
<joegeek> jassim75: btw,..  welcome,..  as much frustration as I've had with linux over the years,...  I still love it,...
<CoderCR> Hello all
<MattP> it is freedom
<Agent_bob> MattP testing apache ?
<joegeek> MattP: its p/w protected and the owner (family member) of the router is asleep,...
<CoderCR> How do I find out what version of Kubuntu I am currently running?
<Agent_bob> CoderCR lsb_release -a
<CoderCR> I guess I do have the latest
<CoderCR> so the question is how do I upgrade to kde4?
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<MattP> I understand that you would not be able to access the router, but I was interested to know if the router password access screen was being displayed
<MattP> codercr, what version of kubuntu are you using?
<joegeek> MattP: i've tried the usual linksys username/password combos, as i have two at my house, 1800 miles away,..  I'm visting relatives,..
<MattP> ok, but you are able to see this screen, yes?
<jassim75> guys- i am trying to get my work email runs on Evolution Mail. i have a certificate file which i used to double click under windows. how ???can i apply this certificate for ubuntu
<joegeek> MattP: im sorry, yes, I get prompted with a dialog box for username and password,..
<MattP> ok, so that is saying that you are connecting to the wireless network
<jassim75> ohh sorry guys.. lets finishe Joegeek problem first..
<Agent_bob> jassim75 evolution is actually a gnome/gtk app  maybe ask in #ubuntu in place of #kubuntu
<MattP> but you are not able to acess the internet
<MattP> jassim75, have you got kmail installed on your computer?
<jassim75> ok . thanks
<jassim75> no...
<MattP> this is the Kubuntu email client
<joegeek> MattP: excuse me,.. sorry again,..  no I did that on my vista machine,...  no, no such luck on my kubuntu machine,...
<CoderCR> 8.0.4
<CoderCR> It did an upgrade from 7.10 a long time ago
<CoderCR> brb
<joegeek> MattP: dude, im getting burned out,...  i really apreciate the help,..  been at this all day (18 hours (on and off, though mostly on)),...  you've already taken me quite a bit futher than I had gotten myself,...   I'm gonna retire for the night,... and look at this with a pair of fresh eyes in a few hours,...  thanks again MattP,...
<MattP> ok joegeek, my good friend, you have tried to set a static IP address on the kunbuntu machine and it is still not connecting?
<joegeek> MattP: yep,..
<MattP> ok my friend - best of luck with your troubles,  Maybe I will see you in here again tommorrow without your cable ties!
<joegeek> MattP: i take that to mean its a wireless and not a dhcp problem,...
<joegeek> lol
<joegeek> good night all,..
<MattP> Hi jassim75 are you still here?
<CoderCR> OK.. I installed KDE4
<CoderCR> I removed KDE3
<CoderCR> and now I do not have a desktop nor does some stuff want to work like system:/ trash:/ etc
<MattP> CoderCR, I hope that you enjoy KDE4 as much as I do!
<Agent_bob> !kde4 > CoderCR
<ubottu> CoderCR, please see my private message
<jassim75> Mattp- i am here
<CoderCR> thanks
<MattP> but I see that you are having a disapointment at first?no?
<MattP> jassim75, Kmail is the default email client on Kubuntu
<jassim75> i went to the ubuntu chat,,,
<MattP> do you know if this is installed, or would you like some help installing it?
<jassim75> actually i am confused...
<jassim75> i have installed ubuntu.. and i see here people talking about kubuntu!!
<MattP> jassim75, please tell me of your bamboozelment
<MattP> jassim75, I see your confusion. let me explain
<MattP> when you start your computer, does it say ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<jassim75> its says ubuntu.
<Agent_bob> jassim75 ubuntu is the distrobution of linux that you now have. and the default desktop environment for ubuntu is "gnome" but there are specaial installation disks that have "different defaults" amongst them is "kubuntu" which has "kde" as it's default desktop env.
<Agent_bob> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Agent_bob> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Agent_bob> it is possable to have both kde and gnome installed   as many of us do have.   i have about 9 desktop environments in this ubuntu system.
<jassim75> ok i will try this out now...
<MattP> jassim75, this is a new concept for someone coming from windows, and it can be a bit confusing
<MattP> you see with windows xp, you can change the menu to look fancy or you can have the classic look
<Agent_bob> you can use any of the applications from other desktops inside any desktop,   it's just that most are designed and compiled with a specific target DE = desktop environment
<jassim75> Mattp- you are right .. i am gettign confused... but its kind of cool... it keeps my mind busy.
<MattP> and that is about it with windows.  with Linux you have completly change every aspect of your system
<jassim75> i will more that happy not to go bakc to windows...
<MattP> in this channel, we use kubuntu which uses 'kde', ubuntu uses 'gnome'
<jassim75> ok.. i have done this "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"and just finished ... what next?
<MattP> jassim75, lol my good friend, you have installed xubuntu, this is good, but is not what we using in this channel
<jassim75> ok... i am confused...
<Agent_bob> jassim75 to switch DE's you normall want to log out and click the options button at the login screen    select session and login
<Agent_bob> jassim75 i think you failed to notice i mentioned several DE's  ^ up there.
<Agent_bob> !kubuntu > jassim75
<ubottu> jassim75, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> !xubuntu > jassim75
<jassim75> opps;)
<Agent_bob> :)
<MattP> Agent_bob, do you know which package installs kde4?
<Agent_bob> MattP i know the infonode
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> MattP i'm still running dapper drake here.  but i do try to kinda keep up with the infonodes the bot uses.
<Agent_bob> !attitude | just an fyi about the help you find here in #kubuntu.
<ubottu> just an fyi about the help you find here in #kubuntu.: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MattP> Agent_bob, I think that you are very wise, it is my sugestion for jassim75 is to install kde4, which I am using intredip 8.10
<MattP> jassim75, when you login to your computer and use xubuntu, please bear in mind that xubuntu is aimed at older hardware
<Agent_bob> MattP intrepid is still beta      please don't advise beginners to use beta software.    "and that's not an accusation, just a request for future referance"
<CoderCR> Well I am on KDE4
<CoderCR> any recommendations for window themes? Oxygen kinda blows.
<MattP> agent_bob, my good friend, I would never recommend to a beginner to use intrepid, the experince my not be good! however I do not know the apt-get install for kde4 which is what I wanted for our friend jassim75
<jassim75> so guys.. for me as a begginner.. which easier for a start ..kubuntu or ubuntu??
<MattP> CoderCR, I use elegance, but if you do not like this, you can always use get hot new stuff
<CoderCR> yeah.. I will check it out..
<CoderCR> KDE4 is sweet
<CoderCR> really nice new toolbar and desktop
<MattP> CoderCR, sweet is KDE4
<MattP> jassim75, it is a matter of opinion, for me I perfer kubuntu
<jassim75> Mattp- i will try kubuntu out:)
<Agent_bob> jassim75 easier isn't really a practical querry there.   both are about equally polished,   it's more a matter of  "do you like to right click and configure things, or do you prefer to have someone else configure most things and just ues a theme to change the general appearance?"   kde -vs- gnome in a nut shell.
<CoderCR> which elegance?
<Agent_bob> and that is over simplified ^
<MattP> jassim75, please do so, for me, KDE has some cool features, phonon, plasma, nepomuk to name a few
<MattP> these will change the way we use our computers - it really is exciting
<Agent_bob> "Q. what do linux users do?"
<Agent_bob> "A. they install software."
<CoderCR> Gnome is a simple fast desktop
<jassim75> ok i will try it out... an dwill decide myself ....
<CoderCR> kde is more complex but less customizations.
<Agent_bob> heh.   in many cases that's to true to be funny but to funny to be sad.
<CoderCR> Linux is good :)
<Reed_Solomon> less customizations wat?
<MattP> CoderCR, elegance - Destop settings | desktop theme
<Agent_bob> <CoderCR> kde is more complex but less customizations. <<< what ?
<CoderCR> Mattp: which version of elegance though. like 20 came up
<Veliouras> hello
<Veliouras> i would like to convert a pdf file to a txt or csv format
<MattP> CoderCR - downloads - 4052 - if that helps?
<Reed_Solomon> Veliouras, does openoffice do that?
<Veliouras> reed_solomon i don't think so
<Reed_Solomon> okular exports as plain text
<Reed_Solomon> theres also always the pdf2txt commandline program
<Reed_Solomon> pdftotext
<Reed_Solomon> or pdftohtml as well
<CoderCR> MattP: guess not.. lol.. brb.
<Veliouras> ok thanks
<MattP> jassim75, how are you getting on?
<jassim75> Mattp- i ahve completed downloading kubuntu... i will burn it to install .
<DarkSmoke> hey guys
<DarkSmoke> why is linux not chaniling my sound on 5 speakers?
<DarkSmoke> only 2 are working :s
<DarkSmoke> on windows all 5 work
<DarkSmoke> and the subwoofer
<Agent_bob> !sound | been here ?
<ubottu> been here ?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DarkSmoke> the sound system is enabled
<DarkSmoke> my problem is the sound is working on 2 speakers only
<DarkSmoke> the 3 no sound
<DarkSmoke> and neither the subwoofer is working
<Agent_bob> the troubleshooting page was the intent
<DarkSmoke> i setted 6channel in kmixer but no luck
<DarkSmoke> ok
<Agent_bob> DarkSmoke and "no, i don't know much about sound personally".
<Agent_bob> DarkSmoke i do know that there is an #alsa channel here on freenode if all else fails.
<DarkSmoke> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> hi Agent_bob
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> pretty quiet in here
<Agent_bob> yep
<Agent_bob> i guess i have that affect on this channel
<Agent_bob> not like intelikey, he seemed to draw chatter out of nothing.
<ActionParsnip1> maybe kubuntu just works
<Agent_bob> lol   maybe.
<Agent_bob> ActionParsnip1 when i got all the wrinkels ironed out of *buntu dapper   i installed debian etch...   but there is/was little more to do there...
<ActionParsnip1> you seen nubuntu?
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> you ?
<Agent_bob> !nubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> its a security based buntu
<Agent_bob> k.   i'll keep that in mind.    although my idea of security is quite different.   "never have anything on a computer that you wouldn't want the whole world looking at"  < agent bob's security protocal
<ActionParsnip1> nice
<ActionParsnip1> mines, only use official released stuff and only accept what i know or can ask.com or google.com
<unik> can someone tell me, what is the short key for reanaming files :)
<unik> renaming
<ActionParsnip1> f2
<ActionParsnip1> unik: or in konsole its mv oldname newname
<Agent_bob> heh   ln oldname newname && rm oldname
<ActionParsnip1> Agent_bob: oh god that is bad
<Agent_bob> yeah it's convoluted, but it is in essence what mv does.
<DarkSmoke> guys
<DarkSmoke> somebody knows how to make sound go into 6channels on linux?
<DarkSmoke> pls
<DarkSmoke> im getting dispaired
<ActionParsnip1> http://brange.wordpress.com/2008/06/09/enabling-surround-sound-in-ubuntu/
<yao_ziyuan> show desktop: http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/intrepid-kde4.png?gda=kO8B70MAAAC5ARj7-9s3lvdQqjFlZh8Oo_BlTYlptYV52W7DTpxUfRxbjvvlhCL2FUQjjqjwipQytiJ-HdGYYcPi_09pl8N7FWLveOaWjzbYnpnkpmxcWg&gsc=Bhj7NAsAAACb85H5ey_CTuv6l4GmAlUs
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: please dont post things simultaneously to multiple support channels that belong in #kubntu-offtopic. thanks! :)
<yao_ziyuan> .
<DarkSmoke> ActionParsnip1: no luck :(
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: what soundcard do you have?
<DarkSmoke> Realtek HD Audio
<ActionParsnip1> onboard?
<DarkSmoke> yeah
<Agent_bob> !intelhda > Agent_bob
<ubottu> Agent_bob, please see my private message
<Agent_bob> not sure it will help you but there is an infonode on that.
<DarkSmoke> !intelhda > DarkSmoke
<ubottu> DarkSmoke, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/100864-realtek-hd-audio-alc888.html
<DarkSmoke> what ActionParsnip1? i should install the drivers from the realtek website?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: looks that way, grab build-essential and get compiling
<DarkSmoke> ok
<DarkSmoke> is it like a propriety driver like for nvidia?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: its made by realtek but you are compiling source,so its open source
<DarkSmoke> so its different from the built-in kernel one?
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: i couldnt tell you, i have no idea
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: i use 2.1 and its fine out of the box
<DarkSmoke> ActionParsnip1: if its the same like the built-in one it won't fix anything
<DarkSmoke> cause my sound is working, its just acting like a 2.1 instead of 5.1
<ActionParsnip1> DarkSmoke: its worth a try, you can always roll back
<DarkSmoke> ok
<sigma_za> if i have 2 xscreens how can i get one to start kde and the other to start xfce?
<ActionParsnip1> !xinerama  | sigma_za
<ubottu> sigma_za: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ActionParsnip1> hmm
<sigma_za> i still want two displays but one must open kde on boot and the other xfce
<sigma_za> !DualHead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip1> sigma_za: http://lists.apple.com/archives/x11-users/2004/Feb/msg00041.html
<ActionParsnip1> sigma_za: looks like you need to pass startx some args
<sigma_za> what arguments should i pass startx?
<ActionParsnip1> sigma_za: no idea, ive never done a dual head system, the post may help or man startx
<sigma_za> so its a dual head i need to setup?
<ActionParsnip1> sigma_za: well yeah id get that first
<ig> ciao a tutti!
<Tm_T> ig: frutti di mare! pepperoni!
<ig> hehe
<Tm_T> ig: you really should use english here (;)
<Agent_bob> dual head == two monitor system       multi-head == many monitors on one system       even using xinerama it's still technecally dual/multi-head
<DawnLight> hello. i have sound working in an ltsp client when i log in to it as root in cl. now i'd like to know how to make the user's programs/desktop to make sound. and i'd like the user's mixer application to control the thin client's card. currently it detects no card. the user is in the fuse and the audio groups. this is kubuntu hardy
<ActionParsnip1> DawnLight: wow ive never done anything like that
<ericguasta> salve a tutti
<duffyd> hi any sony vaio sr series users here?
<Tm_T> why asking?
<eyzee> hello guys!!
<eyzee> does any one knows how to install xp os with ubuntu as primary os?
<duffyd> Tm_T: cos I'd like to know what the kubuntu support is like on that series
<duffyd> Tm_T: basically I'm wanting to buy the following lappy and was wanting to confirm the support: http://www.sony.co.nz/vaio/product/vaio-by-price/notebook-panel-pc/vgnfw15gb.jsp
<duffyd> Tm_T: I mean I've found this site: http://vaioubuntu.wordpress.com which is helpful but not specifically targetting the sr series
<faileas> eyzee: its got kubuntu now? reparition, install xp on the new partition, fix grub
<eyzee> faileas: nope my os is ubuntu
<faileas> eyzee: see above
<eyzee> faileas: sorry, what do yah mean by that?
<faileas> eyzee: you'll overwrite your grub when you install xp
<pala> i'm using kubuntu with kde4 -  how can i make that a certain application be visible on only one desktop?
<waylandbill> hello. tried changing cups configuration to Listen *:631, but when I try to access the cups server on any interface but the loopback I get 403 Forbidden. Anyone know how to fix this?
<obsrv> hello
<obsrv> why warnings are being treated as errors? while compileing quetoo?
<obsrv> how to make normal compilation?
<waylandbill> duh.. answered my own question. need to actually give Allow permission to the server to @LOCAL. :)
<nighty_> hi
<nighty_> is there a way to setup freeNX server on kubuntu for more than 2 session like it is in the freedition from nomachine?
<nighty_> *simultan
<moes> I have just installed dsl ..Now I want to have the network icon to dock in the panel..Have not been able to find where to accomplish this.
<emilsedgh> moes: install knemo
<moes> Thanks
<cosmofield> How can I change user and group settings in Kcontrol?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<AzizLight> can I download kubuntu 8.04 via torrent?
<jussi01> yes
<jussi01> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jussi01> hrm
<jussi01> hang on
<AzizLight> I didnt find a link on the kubuntu website
<jussi01> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/kubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<jussi01> there is the alternate cd torrent
<AzizLight> there isn't a live cd torrent? :S
<jussi01> you will find the torrents at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/
<AzizLight> jussi01: cool thank a lot
<jussi01> no probs
<AzizLight> it's weird how come the alternate cd is bigger than the live cd?
<jani_> hello
<jani_> anyone know how to join quakenet server
<jani_> ?
<ghostcube> connect to irc.quakenet.org ?
<Tm_T> jani_: yes, depends on what client you use
<Tm_T> !fi | jani_
<ubottu> jani_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<jani_> joo kiitos
<jani_> than you
<Tm_T> np son
<OuZo> hi, i have a hp dv 9500 series laptop. the synaptics touch pad's side scrollers stoped working. how can i renable them? thanks
<payomeke> hola
<payomeke> alguien?
<payomeke> alguien podria indicarme un poco como va esto?
<Tm_T> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Tm_T> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
 * Tm_T doesn't know
<emerson> I think firestart is blocking my inbound traffic so what do I do ?
<emerson> ?
<payomeke> remove it
<emerson> payomeke: that's not the case I wanna keep it.
<DarkSmoke> configure: error: No linkable libasound was found
<DarkSmoke> how am i gonna solve this error
<rob> hello everybody
<rob> I am using kubuntu 8.04. My taskbar at the bottom of the screen is either shrunk or hidden. How can I used the konsole to bring up system settings to adjust the taskbar back to normal
<rob> anybody got any ideas?
<nor_> rob: kcontrol
<rob> i'll give it a try
<rob> thank you very much...... it worked
<rob> i appreciate it nor_
<nor_> :)
<rob> see ya'll later
<paolo> ciao a tutti
<amine> hello
<noaXess> hello
<apfer> ola a todos
<apfer> :)
<apfer> tão todos bem ou nem por isso?
<ghostcube> !es | apfer :)
<ubottu> apfer :): En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apfer> não sou espanhol
<apfer> ghostcube és mesmo burro.. fogo
<Tm_T> apfer: english please
<apfer> I am not spanish
<apfer> I am portuguese
<ghostcube> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ghostcube> heh
<Tm_T> heh
<ghostcube> sorry havent seen the pt
<ghostcube> :D
<apfer> but I don need help
<apfer> *don´t
<bergheim> In kde kcontrol, default applications, I've entered "firefox %s" in web browser -> in the following browser. However when I click a link, I get "firefox is already running, but is not responding. to open a new window, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system". I've looked at firefox --help, but I don't see any arguments to use. How do I fix this?
<apfer> não +percebnio
<apfer> *não percebi
<apfer> repeat please but in portuguese
<Tm_T> apfer: sorry son, this is english (international) channel
<apfer> but why english and not frensh or "espranto"?
<Tm_T> because english is more widespread as "international language"
<Tm_T> apfer: tai voisimmehan me kaikki puhua selkeää suomea eikä muuta hölmöä
<apfer> but portuguese people discovered america
<apfer> :P
<apfer> the continet
<apfer> *continent
<bergheim> pft, norwegians did!
<bergheim> crazy vikings
<Tm_T> sorry guys, but americans did
<faileas> the native americans did before they did ;p
<Tm_T> ye, and that's offtopic and who cares about america anyway
<apfer> really?
<Tm_T> apfer: now, you have been instructed, behave, or leave, thanks (;)
<apfer> what?
<apfer> instructed is like.. learn and be smarter than I am now?
<Tm_T> apfer: I told how the things goes
<apfer> ok, dude
<apfer> wazzup?
<noaXess> is there any plan for interprid release?
<noaXess> intrepid ^ :)
<noaXess> will it be released with kde 4.2?
<apfer> poor guy
<apfer> english please
<apfer> talk people
<apfer> or I talk in portuguese
<Tm_T> !intrepid | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<apfer> helped?
<noaXess> Tm_T: any idea, if there will be a direct upgrade from hardy ti intrepid?
<Tm_T> noaXess: same way than always
<Tm_T> means, yes
<noaXess> okay
<Tm_T> though it will be a much trickier
<Tm_T> and I might be wrong once again
<noaXess> and if i now have allready kde4.1.1 installed (.kde4) than it will be upgraded or what ever.. we hope ;)
<Tm_T> yes
<RickZilla> Just wondering, what would be the main reason I need kubuntu instead of ubuntu?  Couldn't find that answer in the FAQ's
<ghostcube> u want the better de ?
<ghostcube> rofl
<Tm_T> RickZilla: have KDE as default
<RickZilla> ok...I'm fairly new to linux
<RickZilla> Is there a reason for KDE over Gnome, or is that like a Mac vs. PC thing?
<JuJuBee> I know there is a tar trick to copy a a folder from one location to another while preserving file permissions/ownership
<Tm_T> RickZilla: it's more like simplicity vs options
<eyzee> hi!! any one pls tell me how to install win Xp OS with ubuntu as a default os
<stdin> JuJuBee: cp -a
<rodrigo> waw
<JuJuBee> RickZilla : A MAC *IS* a PC.  PC = Personal Computer
<JuJuBee> stdin : forgot that one...  Thanks
<rodrigo> que es esto
<stdin> !dualboot | eyzee
<ubottu> eyzee: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JuJuBee> RickZilla : but NO, it is personal preference
<RickZilla> Ok...Mac vs. Microsoft
<rodrigo> jajajajj
<Tm_T> RickZilla: nah, nothing like that, really
<rodrigo> i linux
<RickZilla> I understand what you mean, though
<eyzee> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rodrigo> bay i not comprend
<RickZilla> I ran ubuntu pretty successfully last night...just wanted to look at all my options before I settled on on distro
<Tm_T> RickZilla: it's more like "convertible or muscle car" or "pink vs blue" or so, matter of bit different approaches to same thing
<Tm_T> RickZilla: Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<rodrigo> yes i kubuntu
<Tm_T> rodrigo: habla espanol?
<rodrigo> si
<Tm_T> !es | rodrigo
<ubottu> rodrigo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rodrigo> yo hablo español
<Tm_T> no, sorry (;)
<rodrigo> ok gracias
<RickZilla> :-) Thanks for the clarification, I do appreciate the answers to the questions that probably get asked 100's of times a day
<rodrigo> thank you
<Tm_T> RickZilla: yeh, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with bit different default applications
<Tm_T> but both are eventually same
<JuJuBee> RickZilla : install KDE also and play with both and decide... Have a look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<mdr> Wish to install 8.04.1   Will the desktop CD give me the option of repartioning my HD,  or do I need the alternate install CD?  Is there a noob install page which gives a checklist etc?
<pipetux> hola
<o0Chris0o> how do I isntall the latest pidgwin? the one thats not listed in the repository?
<novacrasher> is there any programs for linux that allow you to watch and record tv thru your internet?
<novacrasher> so I am new to this program and I don't know if I just type questions and stuff here or if I am supposed to join another group or something. any advice?
<mdr>  Im downloading the install CD from http://www.kubuntu.org/  I hope this lets me repartition my HD.  How do I get the md5 sum?  Will the install check that?
<noaXess> i have a skype tool to send sms over command line.. send_sms.py number text
<noaXess> now, the text is in a file, how can i output the file for using the above command.. wiht echo, cat?
<pipetux> aquien me puede mandar el canal para español?
<noaXess> #kubuntu-es | pipetux
<pipetux> gracias
<stdin> noaXess: send_sms.py number $(cat filename.txt)
<noaXess> stdin: thanks.. this works from command line.. but not from the script hooks in kaddressbook :(
<noaXess> - /home/me/apps/send_sms.py '%N' $(cat %F)
<noaXess> % F should be the temp file that kaddressbook create with the sms text
<stdin> noaXess: probably because kaddressbook runs the command without a shell, for security
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> if i do send_sms.py %N %F it sends the tmp filename.. /tmp/kde-me/kaddressbookErdet.tmp
<noaXess> as text :)
<mdr> I am dowloading the (stable KDE 3) iso from http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download   How the heck to a check the iso?  The site doesn't give me the oppurtinity to download a md5 sum file.
<genii> o0Chris0o: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=3140 has 2.5.1 debs of it (Pidgen)
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> following this right now http://jhcore.com/2007/06/04/install-pidgin-in-ubuntu/
<o0Chris0o> ty tho :D
<stdin> mdr: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/MD5SUMS
<o0Chris0o> getdb good link to have I am taking
<novacrasher> well I have given up on the tv thing but does anyone know how to use gmail to check a hotmail account?
<o0Chris0o> hmm use gmail to check hotmail? I dont' think that is possible o.0
<novacrasher> well that sucks. why not?
<Tm_T> because you talk about web services that are both from totally different company and totally different way done
<stdin> noaXess: I could probably modify the script to make it work...
<novacrasher> yea true but there should still be a way. the old outlook express for windows used to be able to do it.
<novacrasher> thanks stdin. I will dig around. maybe someone has already written a script to do just that.
<noaXess> stdin: i'm on it :)
<stdin> noaXess: done: http://pastebin.com/f2c9268d3
<stdin> just add -f to the command to read from a file
<thuanlove> hello
<novacrasher> stdin: is this the code for checking hotmail with gmail?
<genii> novacrasher: MythWeb is soon supposed to have support for streaming TV embedded within Flash. But I'm not sure this is what you were asking about
<stdin> novacrasher: no, for sms with skype. if hotmail has the ability to forward emails then you can just set hotmail to forward to your gmail account
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<noaXess> okay
<novacrasher> thanks genil I will look into that
<stdin> noaXess: so " /home/me/apps/send_sms.py -f '%N' '%F' " should be the command
<stdin> and I'll send a patch to the original author
<o0Chris0o_> how do I download libpurple0  from http://www.getdeb.net/release/3140 whenever I click to download it, it opens in kate
<stdin> o0Chris0o_: right-click -> save as
<luke__> ciao
<o0Chris0o_> ahh save link ass
<o0Chris0o_> oops
<o0Chris0o_> as
<o0Chris0o_> by any chance how would I install a deb from command line pidgin for example
<stdin> you can use gdebi-kde or "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb", but gdebi will install the dependencies
<benbread> Hey i'm connecting to internet through VPN with proxy but putting the proxy info into kubuntu system settings doesn't seem to be working (e.g adept can't download headers, ping doesn't work) - is there any better way i can see what is going on? thanks :)
<benbread> No i take it back it's just adept, maybe it's blocked
<o0Chris0o_> stdin: so I install gdebi-kde? or
<stdin> o0Chris0o_: it should be pre-installed
<o0Chris0o_> ahh its a command line command
<stdin> you can start it from the command line, but it's a GUI
<stdin> it *should* be associated with .deb files, but some servers say it's actually a text file (so kate opens it)
<o0Chris0o_> hmm I tried it, but I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/49738/
<stdin> o0Chris0o_: look at the window that opens
<o0Chris0o_> its ablank window says error
<stdin> you should run "gdebi-kde /path/to/file.deb"
<o0Chris0o_> oh wait wrong folder
<o0Chris0o_> hmm says package file doesn't exist
<stdin> where did you save it?
<o0Chris0o_> my desktop
<o0Chris0o_> I'm in my ~/Desktop folder
<stdin> and "ls" shows it?
<o0Chris0o_> weird, no it doesnt....it just lists the libpurple0
<stdin> ins't that what you're trying to install?
<o0Chris0o_> well I downloaded 3 files from getdeb, to install the latest pidgin
<o0Chris0o_> libpurple0 was one of them
<stdin> o0Chris0o_: I guess you need to make sure they are all downloaded to the same place and install them
<o0Chris0o_> they are thats the thing lol
<stdin> then "ls" would show them
<o0Chris0o_> I understand that, but I see them right on my desktop
<gatita> hola
<aswin> hi how do i upgrade my kubuntu  to interpidA6
<gatita> irc://irc.ubuntu.com:6667/kubuntu-español
<o0Chris0o_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gatita> #kubuntu español
<aswin> does anyone knows how to upgrade kubuntu to latest alpha version
<stdin> !intrepid | aswin
<ubottu> aswin: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<aswin> yes interpid
<stdin> ask in #ubuntu+1
<o0Chris0o_> hmm ok I installed pigwin, but its not listed under "internet"
<o0Chris0o_> any ideas
<nor_> pigwin?
<o0Chris0o_> lol
<o0Chris0o_> pidgin I meant :D
<noaXess> stdin: only shotr.. about send_sms.py.. try: IndentationError: expected an indented block
<noaXess> i'm away no.. can you post it here and private so i see it later
<noaXess> thanks
<abhinav> hi can any one help me with sound on my system
<abhinav> i have very less volume which is not at all audible on speakers and little audible on headphone
<rickest> abhinav: run alsamixer in a console
<abhinav> rickest: sorry , i got some problem so wasn't able to reply
<xxx_> hola
<rickest> np
<abhinav> i tried alsamixer
<abhinav> itried some process given on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<abhinav> little bit of volume that i was gettinsg also stopped coming
<abhinav> any idea
<carlos_> nas
<fraktalek> hi
<fraktalek> what is the name of the application in Kubuntu that performs distr. upgrades?
<fraktalek> need to upgrade from Feisty to Hardy
<Pici> !upgrade | fraktalek
<ubottu> fraktalek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sven__> I found an intrepid kubuntu bug for the "resize and rotate display" control pannel, this a good place to ask?
<fraktalek> Pici ??
<Pici> fraktalek: Did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<fraktalek> Pici: yes
<fraktalek> Pici: I already tried to do something along those lines
<fraktalek> but the system doesn't have update-manager
<compilerwriter> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Pici> fraktalek: What version are you running?
<fraktalek> 7.10
<compilerwriter> !dpkg fix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg fix
<fraktalek> no, sorry
<fraktalek> 7.04
<Pici> !aptfix | compilerwriter
<ubottu> compilerwriter: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<compilerwriter> Thanks pici
<Pici> fraktalek: You'll need to upgrade to 7.10 and then to 8.04.
<Pici> fraktalek: start with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades#Network%20upgrade%20for%20Kubuntu%20desktops%20(recommended)
<fraktalek> Pici: yeah, I haven't noticed that at first, thanks
<sean> Anyone here?
<sito> yes
<Guest22335> any good wireless management program for kubuntu?
<sito> anybody is runing intrepid ibex with nvidia controler?
<Guest22335> like a profile manager?
<Pici> sito: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid/8.10 support/discussion.
<JuJuBee> Guest22335 : I use knetworkmanager
<JuJuBee> Manages WiFi and Wired.
<Guest22335> thanks for your help
<JuJuBee> np  we were all new once...
<Faahl> I'm having a problem with kicker.  When I close something it'll stay in kicker.  It'll only get cleared from kicker when I open something new.
<pipetux> español?
<o0Chris0o_> I just instaleld the latest pidgwin 2.5.1 using gdebi-kde I got it from the getdeb website, I can't access pidgwin from the "internet" menu, any ideas?
<o0Chris0o_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<novacrasher> does anyone know of a good program to use to make your windows maximize,minmize, and close all cool?
<o0Chris0o_> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<novacrasher> well I tried compiz but it gave me some issues. Sometimes when I booted it would not load correctly and I would have no access to any of my menus or keyboard
<o0Chris0o_> there is emerald, kwin not sure of any others
<novacrasher> well maybe I will try compiz again. Thanks!!!
<xjohnthomasx> question: how does one install a precompiled executable in ubuntu? when i'm in the folder, and i ./program, the program works. how do i make it more easily accessible and executable to the whole system, without that manual command?
<Deanr> Can anyone help my with Ubuntu's SLOW wan issue?
<jussi01> xjohnthomasx: you add the executable to your path
<jussi01> xjohnthomasx: like add it into /usr/bin/ and then its accessable anywhere.
<Deanr> I got a max of 1MB over my network
<Deanr> It's driving me crazy
<Deanr> Someone
<JuJuBee> I am using FF 3 on linux.  ALso using foxmarks to sync bookmarks.  I just started ff and my bookmarks are gone.  in ~/.mozilla/firefox/jt88v47q.default there is bookmarks.html and bookmarks.bak but they wont load.  ?  Any Ideas?  I also tried to impor tthe html file, no luck
<Deanr> I had a similar issue.  Let me recheck my solution
<Deanr> I think what i did was opened my bookmark backup file, and saved it as an html file.  at that point i was able to import it
<JuJuBee> But my bookmarks.html file looks fine and I can view it in ff.
<JuJuBee> diff shows no difference between files
<JuJuBee> I cant even bookmark a new page.  When I try to organize bookmarks it shows empty and I cannot import either.
<little> What are the properties of your current bookmark file?
<JuJuBee> 644
<JuJuBee> I own and group
<JuJuBee> * I'm
<little> What happens if you move the bookmark file out of the directory and try to bookmark a page?
<JuJuBee> Nothing ... cant bookmark
<JuJuBee> very strange behavior...
<JuJuBee> Oh well, time for me to go...  I will work on it tomorrow...  Thanks anyway...
<little> Good luck!
<maria> hallo leute habe probleme mit compiz kann mich jemanden helfen?
<genii> !de | maria
<ubottu> maria: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maria> ok danke
<o0Chris0o_> how do I install the latest drivers for nvidia?
<zabbadapp> process "mtd" has about 100% load, what does that mean?
<asteroid_> hello
<asteroid_> is Kunbuntu-8.04 LTS ?
<genii> asteroid_: The short answer is No
<avihayb> asteroid_:  according to http://mirror.isoc.org.il/pub/ubuntu-releases/, ubuntu 8.04.1 is LTS
<asteroid_> right
<asteroid_> yes or no
 * asteroid_ take a coin, launch it 
<asteroid_> thx folks, see you
<avihayb> I was getting to the kubuntu ubuntu part...
<avihayb> oh, well
<o0Chris0o_> I just instaleld the latest pidgwin 2.5.1 using gdebi-kde I got it from the getdeb website, I can't access pidgwin from the "internet" menu, any ideas?
<rickest> o0Chris0o_: having come from an external site, that package may not include the KDE menu stuff.  You'll have to edit your KMenu manually and add it, presumably.  first see if your app works by just running 'pidgin' (pidgwin?) from a cmdline
<Machtin> hi guys.. how can i resynchronize sound and picture of a movie? (the sound is played before the fitting part of the movie is)
<Machtin> about 0.5 to 1s i'd say
<o0Chris0o_> rickest: alright I'll try that
<o0Chris0o_> nope:( says its not currently installed.
<rickest> is it pidgwin or pidgin or what?
<genii> It's Pidgin    formerly known as Gaim
<rickest> I know about that one but he's either talking about something else or he's typo'd the same thing like 3 times
<rickest> so I was just making sure
<Daisuke_Ido> not to mention packages from getdeb aren't supported
<o0Chris0o_> PIDGIN, if you were reading, I corrected myself awhile back :)
<genii> o0Chris0o_: There were 3 downloads you needed off that site. The main one, then libpurple0 and also pidgin-data      You install the libpurple0 one first, then the pidgin-data one then the main one. The first two are pre-requisites
<o0Chris0o_> yeah I already isntalled them using gedbi-kde but when I type pidgin nothing happens
<rickest> o0Chris0o_: good luck, I'd help some more but apparently I need to go practice up on my reading skills
<genii> o0Chris0o_: Put all three files into some folder on the desktop like for instance one named pidgin. Then in konsole go there with: cd ~/Desktop/pidgin             then manually try install with: sudo dpkg -i libpurple0_2.5.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb    then:  sudo dpkg -i pidgin-data_2.5.1-1~getdeb1_all.deb   and finally: sudo dpkg -i pidgin_2.5.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<judgen> Anyone tried mozilla-qt?
<o0Chris0o_> rickest: np since I typ'd the same thing like 3 times
<o0Chris0o_> genii: I'll try that
<Koordin> hi, how can i show hidden files in kde4.1 ? (dolphin 1.1)
<o0Chris0o_> Koordin: in Dolopin  go to View and click on Show hidden files
<o0Chris0o_> ahh 4.1 not sure
<o0Chris0o_> genii: I get this when I do the libpurple0 first http://paste.ubuntu.com/49829/
<genii> o0Chris0o_: try first: sudo apt-get install lesstif2        and then: sudo apt-get install libmozjs0d                    and then again with the sudo dpkg -i libpurple0_2.5.1-1~getdeb1_i386.deb
<o0Chris0o_> alright  thanks
<o0Chris0o_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<o0Chris0o_>   libpurple0: Depends: libsilc-1.1-2 but it is not going to be installed
<o0Chris0o_> nvm I think I got it
<pipetux> quien me manda el español?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pipetux> gracias
<o0Chris0o_> genii: Thanks! it works :D
<o0Chris0o_> genii: how do you know which file to install first?
<genii> o0Chris0o_: You should have it now on the Kmenu...Internet list
<o0Chris0o_> Correct, I do
<genii> o0Chris0o_: Trial and error, I did it myself earlier
<o0Chris0o_> I see, thanks :D
<genii> np
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: if they're all in the same directory, i think dpkg -i * will do it
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Probably :)
<notham> Has anyone installed on the ACER Aspire One?
<o0Chris0o_> I'll remember that too when I install others
<nielsslot> notham: i have
<notham> On my friends system, the livecd didn't see the solidstate drive; is there something special that needs to be loaded?
<nielsslot> no idea.. i installed it on the model with a hard drive
<nielsslot> but this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne has almost everything you should know
<chrisinajar> so kcachegrind tells me that i need to pass --dump-instr=yes to valgrind, but valgrind does not know that command
<notham> thanks niesslot
<notham> s/es/els/
<k_wolf> hi there, guys ( nice job)
<k_wolf> Well, is the edgy (kubuntu 6.10) repository working?
<duarte> Hello all!
<ReporterX> hello all!
<genii> ReporterX: We saw you when you you were also named duarte
<ReporterX> how do i setup kde pim 4 to read offline the msgs from a imap server ?
<ubuntu__> Hi, my Kubuntu has Crashdown. I mount hdd by live CD but director Desktop is Locked. I have any files on Destop. Please Help:-)
<k_wolf> ubuntu__: try chmod
<lovre> one question
<lovre> everything seemd to slow down, so i check cpu usage, and its constantly at 80%. Nothing is working, i dont know why this is so... ??
<ubuntu__> <k_wolf> thx man. I going to read man :-)
<fzl> ok, I never used irc before :) but here goes..
<fzl> i keep getting thrown off my home LAN and i used to be able to restart the connection throught the knetworkmanager menu
<fzl> but i upgraded it to the svn in the launchpad repo and now it doesn't seem to do that
<fzl> it soemetimes reconnects on its own which is better but sometimes not
<fzl> I was wondering if there was an easy way of restarting networkmanager via command line
<ubuntu__> chmod: changing permissions of `Desktop': Operation not permitted.
<sadie_> you're all sadomazo
 * dr_willis is mazosado
<sadie_> this operation system is terrible
<Tm_T> sadie_: erm?
<dr_willis> sadie_,  and we care for your misstaken oponion  why?
<Tm_T> dr_willis: please don't
<dr_willis> Tm_T,  :)
<dr_willis> Tm_T,  yea - i get sick of people spouting off  at times.
 * dr_willis goes back to cooking supper.
<Guest5100> this channel isn't here for you to complain Tm_T
<sadie_> dr_willis cause of VPN
<dr_willis> 'one' thing you are having issues with - makes the whole os Terrible.  - well with that logic, every OS is terrible I guess.. Time to check the porkchops.. bbl
<Tm_T> Guest5100: erm?
<sadie_> dr_willis anyway - it's PIZDEC nah
<Tm_T> sadie_: see topic
<Guest5100> sorry Tm_t. meant to say sadie_
<sadie_> i can't breath freely
<notham> Hey, are you guys familiar with a problem with K4 refusing to configure more than two desktops?
<sadie_> notham ыыыыыы? 0_o
<ReporterX> how do i setup kde pim 4 to read offline the msgs from a imap server ?
<Tm_T> sadie_: have anything to say related to topic?
<fzl> Hello nice people :) I have a problem with networkmanager
<sadie_> Tm_T yep - i'm in trouble in trouble in trouble
<Tm_T> sadie_: yes?
<sadie_> Tm_T aga - yes
<Glady> I m in trouble too
<Tm_T> anyway, good night ->
<wanted> hy all somvone no were can find an dc++ applicaton plz
<dr_willis> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Machtin> hey.. how to synchronize audio and video stream of a movie?
<judgen> wanted there is Valknut for KDE and dc_gui for gnome.
<dr_willis> Machtin,  if they are a littel out of sync during playback. mplayer and others often have a delay setting/keys to  up/lower the delay
<Machtin> dr_willis: do you by chance know whether kaffeine has such?
<dr_willis> I never use kaffine. check its menus/docs/help file/key settings
<dr_willis> i know mplayer does
<spare_krutten_> Help.  Something in Kubuntu is overwriting my resolve.conf continously.  I updated System Setting->Network (as my ISP's DNS is down) but some other program appears to overwrite it as well.
<Machtin> okay, thanks so far :)
<dwidmann> spare_krutten_: yeah, it's supposed to do that .. forget why exactly. You need to edit this somewhere else.
<dr_willis> spare_krutten_,  i recall some bug ages ago that cased that... but i  havent seen it mentioned in ages. I thought it got fixed.
<dwidmann> spare_krutten_: I do believe resolv.conf is actually auto-generated
<spare_krutten_> I currently have to type echo nameserver 4.2.2.2 >/etc/resolv.conf every minute to stay up.  was going to turn it into a cron job
<dr_willis> spare_krutten_,  could just write protect the file. :)
<dr_willis> but yea. theres some bug i recall with that.
<spare_krutten_> NetworkManager used to update it, now something else is.
<spare_krutten_> dr_willis: thats a good idea.
<dwidmann> spare_krutten_: and the particular "somewhere else" I had in mind looks like /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<dr_willis> you may want to check the forums - ive seen this bug befor. but dont rember the reason or the fix
<spare_krutten_> it looks like 'prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;' in dhclient.conf might work
<panserbjorn>  heys guys i am having a real issue with havp for some reason, i cant update or download anything via synaptic or cli. here is the error i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/49854/
<snude> hi
<snude> is ACPI needed for composite?
<snude> http://rafb.net/p/hTnjdv61.html  I cant get composite enabled.
<snude> thats my xorg.conf and log file
<dr_willis> snude,  i dont think so
<snude> so why isnt this working?
<dr_willis> No idea.
<dr_willis> I do know that acpi is for powersaveing and other features of the bios. Shouldent have anything to do with video
<Ramblurr> is there a mysql embedded package in the hardy repos?
<rickest> no
#kubuntu 2008-09-24
<OzoneNerd> Help please: I'm using KDevelop, how do I remove a file from a project?
<OzoneNerd> No one?
<dr_willis> Never used it.
<kevin_> hey
<kevin_> anybody up for a chat
<mn> kevin_:what's up?
<kevin_> hey im cool and you
<mn> nuttin.  juss listening to some music and chatting on IRC
<kevin_> so where you from mn
<mn> you?
<Guest75861> Question??/
<kevin_> same chillin at how trying to get my scanner to work
<Daisuke_Ido> this is a support channel.  if you have a support question, ask it, if not, this is not the place to engage in idle chit-chat
<Guest75861> anyone know about the network manager and wireless?
<kevin_> i do  alittle why
<mn> I know about wirelles
<mn> wireless*
<Guest75861> I recently used ndisgtk to install my wireless card.
<kevin_> i also work on wirless
<kevin_> and
<Guest75861> so I've gotten to the point where it can see the device, but when I connect, and I give it the correct passkey, it won't connect.
<mn> so what is your problem guest?
<kevin_> ok how long is the key
<Guest75861> 64bit
<Guest75861> WEP.
<mn> guest: you need to get the firmware for your card.  I had the exact same problem
<jshewey> Trying to install grub2, but I am getting an error reguarding missing kernel.mod. Now, as memory serves me, this file is generated somewhere in the process of compiling a kernel. Is there a good place/package to generate this on ubuntu?
<Guest75861> car to elaborate mn?
<Guest75861> care*
<kevin_> funny enough i use a usb wirless device and it works fine
<Guest75861> mines a built in PCI.
<kevin_> does anyone know how to get a scanner to work in hardy
<mn> Well, firmware is software that is associated with a specific piece of hardware (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firmware for more info).  You need to install it for your card to work.  It's kind of like the BIOS for your pc
<Guest75861> okay.
<Guest75861> I'll see what I can dig up on it.
<mn> Alright
<Guest75861> thanks for your help.
<jshewey> kevin: kooka
<jshewey> kevin: or do you need a driver?
<kevin_> well i tryed kooka it sees my scanner then it tells me to install sane
<jshewey> And if you install sane?
<kevin_> i installed sane but it still says i need to install it
<kevin_> im busy installing all sane apps from adept manager now to see if that works
<jshewey> kevin: try apt-get install sane-utils kscan-kde4 sane libsane libsane-extras xsane
<kevin_> ok im busy getting it now i'll let you know
<kevin_> i got a nopther problem 2
<kevin_> jshewey you know anything about web cams
<dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jshewey> not really, but I can give it a shot.
<dr_willis> My webcams either work out of the box.. or are totally unsupporte.d  :(
<kevin_> mine works and then does not work
<kevin_> wierd
<kevin_> i use camorama but it freaks out all the time
<gecko_> join/ winehq
<gecko_> hmm..
<gecko_> how do i join a channel?
<Pici> gecko_: its: /join #winehq
<gecko_> Ahh :P thanks
<gecko_> or actualy, i think ythis is a question for ubuntu actualy.... i had my sound running just fine, and then one day it just stopped working... anyway to fix it?
<kevin_> has anyone used a tv card in hardy
<jshewey> kevin: out or in?
<kevin_> in
<kevin_> i think to what tv in hardy
<jshewey> kevin: I have a mythbox, so yes.
<jshewey> kevin: support for those damn things is all over the place.
<kevin_> ha ha ha sorry still new to linux
<kevin_> can you give me some help
<jshewey> kevin: what are you trying to do and what card do you have?
<jshewey> kevin: if you are real lucky you will say huppage
<kevin_> ha ha ha i actually dont know some chines thing
<kevin_> dont stress it works in win just thought it would be cool to work in ubuntu
<kevin_> the card is old thou
<jshewey> you can check by doing a sudo lspci
<kevin_> does anyone have any guidelines on how to install themes in kde4+
<kevin_> does anyone have any guidelines on how to install themes in kde4+
<gecko_> can some one quickly remind me how to check my sound or config it using terminal??
<Chris_Foster> is it possible not to have a graphics card? Cant it be on the motherboard as a "chipset". I dont think i have one
<kevin_> hi chris well you might not have a 3d graphics card but you most definitly have a graphics card or else you would have no where to plug your screen in
<Chris_Foster> I plug my screen into a port on my motherboard
<Chris_Foster> thanks for answering, btw. Kubuntu chat is usually dead
<kevin_> yes thats your graphics card but you can buy better ones for for 3d acceleration
<kevin_> understand
<taninomax> ubuntu.it?
<kevin_> huh
<user__> does anyone here experiment with telepathy and have a myspace? i've been playing around with it for awhile and i'd like to network please.
<o0Chris0o_> hmm
<o0Chris0o_> I think #kubuntu is the wrong place to ask about that :)
<o0Chris0o_> try #kubuntu-offtopic
<user__> thank u.
<ign0ramus> o_O
<kevin_> what program can i use to run my tv card in ubuntu hardy
<gecko_> how do i run a check on my sound?
<gecko_> it's not working and i cant seem to fix it
<favro> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Denise> its changed
<afeijo> I need a good email server, with POP and IMAP. What could I use?
<NCommander> afeijo, gmail?
<afeijo> lol, no. hosted on my linux server
<afeijo> for internal cia. use
<afeijo> small cia
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> courier and postfix would be my home team
<afeijo> today we use smarter mail on windows :(
<gecko_> i'm trying to get to my Alsamixer in a terminal, but it keeps saying "No Such Device".. still cant fix my sound..
<afeijo> googling...
<NCommander> Both support SASL auth, SSL, and probably anything else you need
<NCommander> There is also dovecot for IMAP, which is highly recommended, but I'm not as familiar with it
<afeijo> I use IMAP a lot with gmail, and google app
<afeijo> courier-mta ?
<NCommander> thats it
<NCommander> I use postfix, but exim is also a good SMTP server to go with your POP/IMAP server
<afeijo> so I need to instal postfix and exim?
<afeijo> thanks
<favro> gecko_: it is   alsamixer   that you type
<NCommander> afeijo, no, postfix and exim are different SMTP servers, They are mutually exclusive
<gecko_> favro: i know, and that's what it says.. "no such device"
<afeijo> oh just postfix then! cool
<Denise> what is exim?
<favro> gecko_: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<gecko_> favro: k, i'll try that.
<gecko_> favro: alredy have them.
<gecko_> favro: even just reinstalled ALSA
<favro> gecko_: I don't know why it won't work then...
<gecko_> any one with any ideas??
<kanothmist> hey
<NickPresta> gecko_, restate your problem, I missed it...
<Denise> alright
<Denise> good night
<gecko_> NickPresta: my sound used to work np, but randomly it just stopped...
<gecko_> now i'm trying to fix it and can't get it to work
<kanothmist> need help installing Mesa update
<NickPresta> gecko_, did you do anything prior to having your sound stop working as expected?
<Denise> what is the problem
<gecko_> not that i'm aware of
<gecko_> i think the only thing i might have done is put headphones into my sound jack.. other then that, nothing
<Denise> it is not a big problem?
<gecko_> well, my sound not working IS a rather big problem..
<gecko_> i do sound recordings... if i cant hear my sound.. i'm in trouble haha
<Denise> ok
<Denise> good luck
<Denise> anyway
<gecko_> lol, thanks :)
<Denise> i m hering very well here
<gecko_> well, lucky you:P
<Denise> hearing
<SkEmO> ken leeeeeee!
<NickPresta> gecko_, is there any way to test that your sound actually works and is not hardware or configuration related?
<Denise> is Ncommander all right?
<gecko_> NickPresta: i had this happend to me once before, and some one walked me through making a some sort of sound driver as my default and it worked again.. but i really dont remember what we did.. do you know how to go about that?
<NCommander> wait what?
<NCommander> Denise, ?
<NickPresta> gecko_, what happens if you put in a live cd and play sound off of that? or from your windows partition (if you have one)
<gecko_> NickPresta: umm.. sure i guess. let me plug it into my laptop and see if it runs..
<Denise> do yu have your answer?
<NCommander> for what?
<Denise> your servers
<NCommander> Denise, you need to put my nick in, or I will miss messages
<Denise> and ur postfix and exim
<NCommander> exim is a light weight SMTP server
<Denise> what is exim
<Denise> k
<Denise> sorry
<Denise> Ncommander
<Denise> ok
<Denise> I think u have what u need
<NCommander> Denise, its a mail server
<Denise> ok
<Denise> anyway
<Denise> I dont know it enough
<gecko_> that's odd, it's saying that it's "malfuctioned" does not reconize it
<gecko_> could it be the USB cord itself?
<afeijo> postfix working
<Denise> anytime
<afeijo> there is a good web manager for postfix?
<mn> What is the command to find the wireless card you have?
<Denise> mail server
<Denise> u mean it travel
<Denise> ?
<NCommander> Denise, no, email server
<Denise> I m lost
<Denise> ok
<Denise> then
<Denise> its ok for me
<NCommander> afeijo, webmin has support. but I don't know if it meets the "good" qualification
<Denise> how u know what is the good qualification
<afeijo> lol ok, I will test it
<gecko_> NickPresta: so it says it's unable to recongnize the USB device.. witch is odd why would it randomly just stop working  but work for so long?
<Denise> u sure it stoped working?
<NickPresta> gecko_, I'm not sure what the problem could be, sorry. I would ask your question again soon and see if someone can help you.
<gecko_> well, i plugged it into my laptop, and it wont reconize it..
<Denise> I think it recognize it
<gecko_> wouldnt play through speakers..
<Denise> listen carefully
<mn> What is the command to find the wireless card you have in *buntu?
<Denise> it is singing
<Denise> discreetly
<faileas> mn: lspci or lsusb ... depends on the interface
<Denise> exhausted
<Denise> bye
<Denise> u there?
<Denise> hey
<Denise> was it ur last big trap?
<Denise> what if it was?
<Denise> bang
<Denise> give me my note tomorrow
<Denise> libra
<mn> anyone know where i can get the list that ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net used to have of wireless drivers for ndiswrapper?
<gecko_> NickPresta: i think it might possibly be the sound system itself.... just plugged in my old crap speakers and they work just fine... well, for a pair of old blown speakers anyways..
<gecko_> NickPresta: but i'm trying to play a movie and it's saying that "Xinepart" failed...that "all audio drivers failed to initialize".. any ideas?
<gecko_> Anyone know how to fix this problem?    "XinePart" Failed, All Audio Drivers Failed To Initialize
<neSSun0o> hi guys does anyone use kopete?
<gecko_> neSSunOo: yes i do all the time. not sure what i can do, but i can try and help
<neSSun0o> alright thanks
<neSSun0o> im trying to send offline messages
<neSSun0o> and kopete doesn't let me
<neSSun0o> is there a plug in? or something?
<sporkf> hi
<sporkf> i was watching a movie with steven segal (out for justice), segal was fighting a chinese dude with sticks in a bar while his buddies were holler'n/cheer'n  "FUCK HIS FUCK"N EYE OUT"!!   my question is, how do you fuck someones eye out?
<NickPresta> sporkf, fail
<neSSun0o> sporkf.......................................................................
<gecko_> no, as far as i've known Kopete will not allowed offline messages to be sent unless a chat link has already been opened
<Dragnslcr> !ops | sporkf
<ubottu> sporkf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<Dragnslcr> neSSun0o- I don't think Kopete has anything special for offline messages, but some protocols support them
<sporkf> is there a glitch?
<Pici> sporkf: This is a support channel, please refrain from the offtopic chatter and profanity.
<sporkf> oh
<neSSun0o> gecko_: someone wrote me and now it's offline, i replied but nothing, it says i cant!
<sporkf> you're all a bunch of wuss's
<dr_willis> sporkf,  yea.. whatever..
<neSSun0o> Dragnslcr: im with messenger, kopete using the msn protocol but nothing
<dr_willis> :)
<Fieldy> nalioth: thanks
<Dragnslcr> Nice knowing ya, sporkf
<Dragnslcr> neSSun0o- I don't know if MSN supports it. I know ICQ at least use to, and Google Talk does
<Schuenemann> does anyone have a Intel GMA X3100 graphics card? Does it run well?
<gecko_> hmm, i'm not to sure, it works for me.. but i have to already talking to them then i switch to offline and everything still works just fine as long as i dont close the link.
<dr_willis> and hes booted from Ubuntu also.. :) a record@!
<neSSun0o> Dragnslcr: MSN does support offline messages, i dont understand why kopete doesnt!!!!!!
<neSSun0o> gecko_: what? can you repeat?
<dr_willis> offline messages? Hmm..
<Dragnslcr> neSSun0o- if MSN supports it, I don't see why Kopete wouldn't
<neSSun0o> same with me though
<dr_willis> their definiation of Offline may be different :)  - sounds almost like its doing some sort of DCC chatting.
<Schuenemann> amsn supports is
<gecko_> neSSunOo: i'm not to sure why it won't work for you. i know for myself as long as i have a link open with them to begin with and freely talking, i can switch to "invisable" and it still works.
<neSSun0o> hey, someone wrote me, i was out, i got back, found the opened chat and replied, kopete says The following message has not been sent correctly  (Connection closed):
<Schuenemann> it*
<dr_willis> Perhaps the other guy closed the connection?
<neSSun0o> gecko_: so u think if i switch to invisible it will work, i'll try it out, one sec
<neSSun0o> nothing... it doesnt let me
<neSSun0o> f....g kopete!
<neSSun0o> anyway
<neSSun0o> is there an instant messenger that allows me to send msn offline messages???
<Dragnslcr> neSSun0o- you can try checking #kopete
<neSSun0o> i'll pass to it
<neSSun0o> alright thanks
<Dragnslcr> neSSun0o- I don't use MSN anymore, so I can't help much
<gecko_> neSSunOo: sorry i couldn't help
<neSSun0o> thank u guys, dont worry+
<Daisuke_Ido> emesene
<Daisuke_Ido> !info emesene | neSSun0o
<ubottu> nessun0o: emesene (source: emesene): platform independent MSN Messenger client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-dist-1ubuntu0.1 (hardy), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3796 kB
<Schuenemann> does anyone have a Intel GMA X3100 graphics card? Does it run well?
<Daisuke_Ido> Schuenemann: i do and it does
<Daisuke_Ido> it's not a gaming powerhouse, but for compiz or the like, it's a winner
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: it's what i'm using right now
<ign0ramus> Schuenemann: actually, since hardy, it uses open source drivers that work fine by default
<neSSun0o> with emesene i can send offline messages??
<Daisuke_Ido> neSSun0o: last i checked you can
<Schuenemann> don't you use any games, not even older ones? Or run blender, for example?
<neSSun0o> alright
<neSSun0o> i'll try it out
<Daisuke_Ido> i play plenty of games, just nothing really recent (if i did that i'd use windows)
<Daisuke_Ido> never played with blender, however
<dr_willis> PySol!
<Daisuke_Ido> wesnoth
<dr_willis> That one is good..but it seems its either way too easy... or way too hard..
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> I get a guy leveled up... and them BAM he gets womped on.
<Dragnslcr> Agreed
<dr_willis> Ive been playing FreeCol a lot lately also
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, it's a bit frustrating
<Schuenemann> Daisuke_Ido, thanks, I think I'll get it
<Dragnslcr> I just broke down and got a Wii instead
<dr_willis> Id like to see a game more akin to the "AdvancedWars'" thats out on the GBA/DS
<Schuenemann> dedicated GC are soooooooo expensive
<Dragnslcr> I'd love to see more medium difficulty Wesnoth campaigns
<Schuenemann> in US they are cheap, but in Brazil...
<Daisuke_Ido> i love my DS
<Daisuke_Ido> which is my usual gaming platform
<dr_willis> My brother took my DS. :()
<Schuenemann> can you run open arena with that card?
<Dragnslcr> Kick him in the head and take it back
<dr_willis> not like i used it much. All the latest games for it i tried all needed the ds pen. and i HATE using that pen
<Dragnslcr> Isn't Open Arena based on Q3?
<dr_willis> he took it for his kids. :) they were fighting over the one he had.
<Schuenemann> yes
<Schuenemann> same engine
<dr_willis> he gave me 2 xbox's and  some other stuff to play with. heh
<sporkf> @ 4:40 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMu2xNBpyQc
<Dragnslcr> Then just about any video chipset made after 2000 should handle it
<Dragnslcr> Who let sporkf back in here?
<Schuenemann> lol
<Schuenemann> I think that card suits my needs, then
<surgy> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<surgy> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tkesler> anyone know about x-fi sound cards??
<tkesler> hello?
<tkesler> anyone?
<tkesler> there is no one out tonite
<mr---t-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554942 | tkesler
<arthur_> noob of the noobs looking for help
<arthur_> wanting to install beryl but the web site is down...... anyone
<bluelight3> how to check if phpmyadmin is installed? via which command
<chipbuddy> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ronnie_> hi, wondering if any could plz put up a link to download an (ISO) ubuntu/studio, not alternate, or dvd, cause I don't have a dvd burner, just a rom, ty = )
<NickPresta> ronnie_, you want a link to the ubuntu iso image?
<ronnie_> the 8.04.1 for ubuntu studio, ya the iso download plz
<NickPresta> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/8.04.1/release/
<ronnie_> found one but it came up alternate cd, so didn't think it was the right one,  thank-you Nick, so alternate wrong?
<NickPresta> The alternate cd isn't 'wrong' it is just different. It uses a text (curses) based installer
<NickPresta> both work fine and achieve the same result
<ronnie_> k thx tought it was only extra packages & not the proper thing = )
<sancho21> How to clean text through shell script? When I see the sql through cat my.sql the query is shown nicely, but bad when it seen in database. It seems that my text is not clean
<carlos> #mexico
<noaXess> good morning
<SkEmO> how do i make VeohTv work on ubuntu?
<ronnie_> can you only burn ubuntu/studio 8.04 to a dvd?, says it's 801mb!!, & I only have a cdrw & dvd rom, = (
<ronnie_> guess there's not a way to burn 1/2 N 1/2 to 2 cdrw's hehe, wishful thinkin, = )
<error404notfound> how to refresh kmenu after new apps installation? plus how can I share folders using terminal with samba?
<error404notfound> anyone?
<error404notfound> everyone is so sleepy :P
<puskom> h
<puskom> hiiiiii
<SkEmO> nite
<mdleyson__> hello everybody
<_Georgi_> hello to all, could you tell me anyone GUI for wireless under kubuntu
<jussi01> _Georgi_: knetwork manager
<_Georgi_> jussi01:  thank you very much
<smax> hi
<smax> is it possible to fuck someones eye out?
<smax> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMu2xNBpyQc   at 4:40  they're holler'n it
<rhkfin> Anyone know if there is a repository for Kubuntu/KDE4 themes available? go to kde-looks.org -> search -> download -> install doesn't sound cool..
<rhkfin> smax: offtopic here!
<jussi01> !ohmy | smax
<ubottu> smax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<noaXess> any body an idea.. if i coopy text from openoffice writer an paste it eg in kate then i get allways a line-break at the end..
<jussi01> rhkfin: better to ask in #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<rhkfin> jussi01: right :)
<smax> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you.
<smax> ubottu: it's just i thought that if they could say it on youtube, it's cool to say here. since there's no porn on youtube
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhkfin> jussi01: Though I'd be happy with a KDE3 themes repository / deb package too :)
<jussi01> rhkfin: yeah...
<rhkfin> smax: the channel is, as the topic says 'Official Kubuntu support' :)
<rhkfin> and yes, ubottu is a bot :)
<smax> ubottu: you're only a bot?  (sheesh, can't believe i wanted to fuck you)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> !ohmy | smax
<ubottu> smax: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smax> lol im fun-e
<jussi01> smax: best to head over to #kubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<smax> oh ok
<joeyramone> hey is anyone familiar with ubuntu on mac?
<joeyramone> mac ppc*
<micha_> what package do i have to install to get virtualbox guest additions
<micha_> Linux michaLinux 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Aug 20 22:56:21 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<rhkfin> virtualbox-ose-modules-generic I guess..
<rhkfin> ah, no..
<rhkfin> virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-generic I think
<micha_> hmm i do rhkfin but if i go to mount iso in virtual box there is no adittion
<rhkfin> Then this should help you: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/13/installing-guest-additions-for-ubuntu-guests-in-virtualbox/
<rhkfin> need to go..
<micha_> thanks rhkfin
<tyson_> how can i upgrade from hardy to ibex?
<Sixzero> tyson_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<Sixzero> tyson_: scroll down near the bottom of the page and it should give you an idea of what you gotta do.
<Sixzero> Do we have any c++ or c# programmers in the house tonight?
<tyson_> thank you
<Sixzero> no problem man
<Sixzero> Does anyone know what the best IDE would be for me to use to write and compile c code.  If specifics are needed, I'm attempting a program for Sony PSP's.
<chipbuddy> has anyone encountered a problem where ssh will work fine over a wired connection, but not a wireless connection?
<marketing> chi mi sa dire come far riconoscere una scheda modem a kubuntu?
<jussi01> Sixzero: your choice, kdevelop, eclipse, kate
<jussi01> there are many, for most of them its personal style
<Sixzero> Right on.  I got kdevelop and kate just for s&g, but now I've got another question.  Before I can compile the toolchain to setup my environment, I'm supposed to write 2 lines in my login script.  Anyone know where I can find it?
<micha_> somebody please help me ... what is the package for virtualbox guest addition
<micha_> somebody please help me ... what is the package for virtualbox guest addition
<Sixzero> micha_: virtualbox-ose-guest-utils ?
<Sixzero> check it in synaptic and see if it's what you're looking for
<Vezir> so why does the kubuntu disk have no mp3 support available
<Vezir> not even a way to install it because only certain packages work
<Vezir> imop that's kind of silly
<favro> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<micha_> Sixzero: there should be a .iso but it is not there ... i have done this a lot of times ... ????
<Vezir> well i need it ont he livedisk because my hard drive just died
<Vezir> and my other hard drive is my media drive with no space on it
<Sixzero> are you looking for a live cd of some sort micha?
<micha_> i start virtualbox via the kmenue ... i installed xp already but i can't share folders because the guest additions are missing ... i googled and found out about the divice menu but i can't find it ...
<ja1> Hi! Think I got everything set but I thought I just check with you guys before installing kubuntu: I have different partitions and several OS's on my desktop computer and I only want kubuntu to go to one partition, and then mount my /home partition. Will that cause any troubles to me? Will the bootloader stay the same (lilo) or will kubuntu install another one?
<noaXess> any body an idea.. if i coopy text from openoffice writer an paste it eg in kate then i get allways a line-break at the end..
<ja1> noaXess: And you cant remove the linebreak?
<noaXess> ja1: in oow there is now line-break.. if i pasted it, i can remove it.. but the problem is, if i copy a password from oow and paste it into a password filed, i need to delete the last char
<bouma> ﻿when use i add/remove to install kile, and try and use the help i get, could not launch the kde help center: could not find service khelpcenter.
<bouma> ﻿how can i get the kdehelp working
<stdin> is khelpcenter installed?
<bouma> stdin: im installing it now
<neSSun0o> hi guys while listening to amarok my collection desappears, any idea? i already went on #amarok and they said they have no idea
<rain2> Guest20201: it is horrible to have your nick name stolen
<rain2> Guest20201: i say this because i've heard that my nick was used by other people
<Guest20201> rain2: stupid noob :p
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<rain2-theNoob> ^_^
<rain2-theNoob> tcho !
<ActionParsnip> rain2-theNoob: keep it friendly, you were once a noob
<rain2> i think some people want to get me in trouble
<rain2> as they keep stealing my nickname
<ActionParsnip> then register your name with a password
<ActionParsnip> then we'll know its you
<ActionParsnip> !register | rain2
<ubottu> rain2: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<rain2> it is too late for that
<ActionParsnip> why?
<ActionParsnip> has someone registered it already?
<rain2> no. i fear too much damage has already been done
<ActionParsnip> then register asap or get a new nick and register it
<rain2> that makes sense
<rain2> so the command to register is /register right?
<ActionParsnip> !register | rain2
<ubottu> rain2: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<rain2> thanks, it's just that i can't use my webrowser atm
<rain2> so could you tell my what the command is?
<rain2> someone told me it started with /msg?
<Agent_bob> /msg nickserv register <password_goes_here>
<Agent_bob> i wrote myself a ps wrapper   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1842
<rain2> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> rain2: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0; firefox-3.0 &
<Agent_bob> heh i posted that and then saw an error in the [ ] test.  not quoted  ;/
<rain2> [Notice] -NickServ- Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<ActionParsnip> rain2: id head over to www.freenode.net and see how to do it there
<Agent_bob> so i'll post another one.   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/1843   :)
<stdin> rain2: /msg NickServ register <password> <email addres>
<stdin> rain2: you'll then have to check your email and do what that says
<Machtin> hey guys.. does anyone know a tool to resynchronize audio and video-stream of a movie?
<Agent_bob> stdin have the started requiring email to register ?
<Machtin> because i got some movies where audio and video are not how they're supposed to be
<stdin> Agent_bob: yeah, it happened when the services changed a month or two ago
<Agent_bob> hmmm i'm glad i regestered long ago then...
<stdin> Agent_bob: it's only used if you want a password reset, it's hidden from us morals
<stdin> *mortals
<Agent_bob> stdin that's not the point, point is i don't have email.
<stdin> doesn't your ISP provide you with one?
<Agent_bob> errr what isp  ;/
<ActionParsnip> Machtin: http://backports.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=2762741
 * Agent_bob whistles and wonders off to another channel.
<cga> hi all, will kubuntu have KDE 4.1.x as default desktop in 8.10 ?
<stdin> Agent_bob: btw, I think cut must have changed sometime: "cut: fields and positions are numbered from 1"
<stdin> cga: yes
<cga> cool
<cga> what if i upgrade from 8.04 that has KDE 3.5.x?
<Agent_bob> stdin really,  have you tested that ?    it works perfectly in dapper.
<stdin> cga: it will upgrade you to KDE 4
<cga> cool as a fsck
 * ActionParsnip will be installing fluxbox on kubuntu intrepid asap
<cga> thanks
<stdin> Agent_bob: well I ran "/bin/ps -Awf | cut -b'0-8,30-36,48-112' | grep -ve '?'"
<Agent_bob> stdin and it errored out ?
<stdin> yep
<Agent_bob> but with s/0/1/ it works ?
<stdin> exactly
<Agent_bob> ok i'll ammend it for the later version,  thanks for the heads up.
<cga> stdin: one last question about kubuntu kde{3,4} and upgrade. will 8.10 have only kde 4 applications or will it be a mix ??? (ie for k3b)
<stdin> cga: we'll use KDE 4 applications where possible, but for applications which have not been ported (k3b, konversation, knetworkmanager) we'll use KDE 3 apps
<cga> stdin: ok thanks, pretty fair.
<maxagaz> is there an equivalent of baobab for kde ?
<ActionParsnip> !info baobab
<ubottu> Package baobab does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> !baobab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab
<ghostcube> what is baobab
<ActionParsnip> never heard of it here
<ActionParsnip> http://www.gnome.org/projects/baobab
<ActionParsnip> Baobab is able to scan either specific directories or the whole filesystem (local or remote), in order to give the user a graphical tree representation including each directory size or percentage in the branch. A graphical treemap is also provided for any selected folder as far as a full file-search functionality. Baobab can open/delete folders and files. Auto-detects in real-time any change to the mounted devices and t
<maxagaz> it's an amazing tool
<Agent_bob> doesn't kde already have one of those ?
<ghostcube> no idea looks like monitoring tool:|
<maxagaz> has someone ever tried pc-bsd ?
<ghostcube> maxagaz: http://kdirstat.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: i wanna but cant be bothered
<maxagaz> i'm wondering which one is the best, kubuntu or pc-bsd
<ActionParsnip> !best | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> maxagaz: all i can say is try it, see what you think
<oroszg> Jó napot
<oroszg> Szeretnék segítséget kérni tapasztaltabb felhasználótól
<oroszg> Ubuntut használok
<oroszg> két hálókártyával
<Agent_bob> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Agent_bob> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oroszg> English
<oroszg> ?
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<oroszg> so i have a little problem with 2 nic in one machine
<oroszg> i want share internet
<ActionParsnip> !router | oroszg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router
<Agent_bob> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<ActionParsnip> oroszg: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<oroszg> when i connect the 2nd machine it gets the ip the dhcp server i create but can not see the internet
<ActionParsnip> oroszg: the docs are there dude, just follow them and you can set it up. its cheaper to run a router 24/7 than a whole pc to get routing
<Agent_bob> oroszg you have to add a "default gateway"    and the easiest is to "bridge" the two interfaces
<Agent_bob> !info bridge-utils
<ubottu> bridge-utils (source: bridge-utils): Utilities for configuring the Linux ethernet bridge. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (hardy), package size 28 kB, installed size 148 kB
<Agent_bob> that package helps greatly   ^
<oroszg> thx
<oroszg> i will try it
<Agent_bob> oroszg there are also several good online tutorials about this very thing.
<oroszg> ok but this is the firt time to do this
<oroszg> i use webmin
<Agent_bob> oroszg we all start some place  :)
<oroszg> :)
<oroszg> Agent_bob can you send me some links?
<oroszg> I would be very greatfull
<Agent_bob> http://www.howtoforge.com
<lokai> anyone know if its possible to plot user-generated, non-sequental arrays WITHOUT having to write these arrays to disk using GNUPLOT?
<ActionParsnip> lokai: wow, no idea
<lokai> hah, actually got more response from #gnuplot
<lokai> err than
<neSSun0o> hi guys i want to open this file to modify it with this command kdesudo kate root/usr/share/emesene/UserList.py it says the file doesn't exist, where am i wrong? thank you
<lokai> uh does it exist?
<neSSun0o> yes it does
<ghostcube> locate UserList.py
<neSSun0o> but i might be wrong on the route i dunno
<neSSun0o> with that comnmand i find where it is?
<neSSun0o> thanks
<neSSun0o> ill try it out
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: try tab completing the folder names
<Agent_bob> not root/   unless you are in / to begin with.    /root/blah.....
<lokai> ah good point Agent_bob
<neSSun0o> thatz weird, accessing it by GUI interface the file it's in root/usr/share/emesene/ but with the command locate it says it's in /usr/lib/python2.5/UserList.py
<neSSun0o> how's that possible?
<Agent_bob> ok i'm out.
<ghostcube> neSSun0o: heh
<neSSun0o> ain't i wrong writing "root" at the beginning?
<oroszg> Hi Guys
<oroszg> I solved the problem
<rareearth> 4
<oroszg> I entered the gateway ip under the DHCP server but I should have to enter the IP
<oroszg> It is working fine now
<oroszg> thank for your help
<neSSun0o> i only had to repeat the command without "root" in front
<dhendu9411> does anyone know why I have to have my numlock turned on in order to use the home key when working in textboxes?
<_-Jay-_> whats your keyboard?
<ActionParsnip> dhendu9411: what is your keyboard and can we have a pastebin of your xorg.conf
<lyoussef> fds
<lyoussef> alo
<ActionParsnip> lo
<lyoussef> is any body there?
<ghostcube> no
<ActionParsnip> im definately not here
<Denise> same for me
<lyoussef> bonjour tt le monde
<Denise> I m outside
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Koordin> hi, what can i do in order to make a snapshot with kde4 (ksnapshot) without having to manully lauch it ?
<Denise> lyoussef is french
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: press printscreen on keyboard
<Koordin> ActionParsnip: if i'm here that means i've tried ^^
<The-Compiler> Koordin: if printscreen doesn't work you can pretty sure bind it to it in the systemsettings
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: not necessarily, i assume nothing
<lyoussef> i have installed kubuntu two wekks ago , and since there my computer is verry slow
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: bind the scancode you get in xev to your app to take a screenshot
<Koordin> ActionParsnip: you're right
<lyoussef> i dont see any timeout errors in the log
<Koordin> xev ?
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: if you install imagemagick, you can bind it to import ~/MyScreenshot.png
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: run it in konsole (or whatever) and it will give you the codes of keyboard and mouse inputs
<Koordin> i have "ksnapshot"
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: thatll do
<Koordin> xev gives me 65 for example when i press A but nothing when i press "print screen"
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: try a few A's then press printscreen a few times
<Koordin> XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<ActionParsnip> hmm, looks like you may need to tweak you keyboard in xorg.conf or keyboard settings
<Koordin> what do i need to do ?
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: can we see your xorg.cof please
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Koordin
<ubottu> Koordin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Koordin> sure i'll paste it
<Koordin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50103/
<Koordin> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50105/
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: ive got that for my uk keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: try adding those bits but using your input locale, it may work. You can always remove them if its no good
<Koordin> i'm a newb, i didn't understand
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Koordin> yes
<Koordin> but i replace what by what ?
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: add the lines I have to your keyboard section that you dont have, if you are from england then you dont need to edit anything
<ActionParsnip> if not, change gb to whatever 2 chars are your country (e.g germany = de, france =fr, USA = us)
<Koordin> yes i'm from france
<Koordin> but i already avec a Section Input Device
<ActionParsnip> then you need to add the Xkblayout bit like mine
<ActionParsnip> but make it fr instead of gb
<ActionParsnip> id add the other 2 lines as well
<ActionParsnip> you are only updating that section, the rest is fine
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: you understanding?
<nor> hi there. i've a problem with my toolbar-icons. they've disappeared as i change something in kcontrol -> appearance -> style -> toolbar ... Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> nor: does a reboot help?
<Koordin> yes i understand i'll try that
<nor> nope
<ActionParsnip> nor: its very microsofty but it can help
<ActionParsnip> nor: click k-menu -> run command then type kicker
<ActionParsnip> nor: is that what you mean?
 * ActionParsnip waits.....
<nor> no, the kicker is fine... even the kmenu is working well... but the toolbars in e.g. kopete or kmail dont have icons anymore
<nor> only little grey boxes --- almost dots
<ActionParsnip> oh like application icons
<nor> ye :)
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> nor: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde&m=108029404825296&w=2
<nor> btw: switching to an old backuped theme didnt work either
<nor> ActionParsnip: ty, but thats not the problem.
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> try a new theme maybe
<ActionParsnip> i only use kde apps, i use fluxbox myself but like kde apps
<Koordin> ActionParsnip: now how can i bind "print screen" to ksnapshot ?
<Koordin> and i have a last question. Why does konvesation have no menu ?
<Guest79627> i have already tryed other themes. doesnt work
<nor__> aaah, nick collision :)
<nor__> ill try a new theme and reboot... brb
<ActionParsnip> Koordin: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-linux&m=106725592006505&w=2
<serdar_> selam
<serdar_> Turk varmı
<serdar_> hi
<serdar_> everybody
<ActionParsnip> hi serdar_
<serdar_> hi
<leaszumik> cual es el canal ubuntu spanish
<nor_> aaah, fixed :)
<biall02> elo
<ActionParsnip> !es | leaszumik
<ubottu> leaszumik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> nor_: what did you do?
<ForgeAus> whats kdialogd4?
<ForgeAus>  kgtk-wrapper xchat
<ForgeAus> /usr/bin/kdialogd-wrapper: line 23: kdialogd4: command not found
<ForgeAus> ERROR: Could not talk to KDialogD!!!
<ForgeAus> !info kdialog
<ubottu> Package kdialog does not exist in hardy
<ForgeAus> !info kdialogd
<ubottu> Package kdialogd does not exist in hardy
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install kdial(press tab)
<ForgeAus> there isn't one
<nor_> i chosed the keramik-theme in kcontrol and after a reboot the icons appeared... but the problem havnt solved yet. other themes still dont show them.
<ActionParsnip> ForgeAus: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=36077
<ForgeAus> its not a package, I guess its built into another package
<ActionParsnip> !themes | nor_
<ubottu> nor_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ActionParsnip> nor_: thats all i know of themes
<peppe> ciau
<Guest93194> come va?
<nor_> :) ok ill have a look. ty
<ForgeAus> Yes, kdialogd was succesfully built on Kubuntu Hardy. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to fix it on Gentoo :'(. I'm assuming its somewhere in hardy
<ardeshir> hi. I just installed kubuntu and at first everything was fine, then the power went out and when I turned the comp on again the screen is stuck in 640x480 res, and no higher res shows up on the Monitor and Display settings
<ForgeAus> and usr/local/bin is before /usr/bin in my path
<ForgeAus> so that shouold be right
<ForgeAus> still getting the error
<ActionParsnip> ardeshir: what graphics card do you have?
<ardeshir> ActionParsnip: it's an old ati radeon, i think
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ardeshir
<ubottu> ardeshir: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ForgeAus> ardeshir do an lspci
<ForgeAus> that should tell you what video card it is
<ActionParsnip> ardeshir: do NOT paste the whole thing in here
<ardeshir> ForgeAus: yup, it's a Radeon 7000
<ForgeAus> hehe mine is Radeon 9600 series
<ForgeAus> I recommend if it works same way using AIGLX, MESA, etc. instead of the FireGL way assuming your card has those options
<ActionParsnip> ardeshir: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedDrivers/ATI
<AnKonst> hello
<ForgeAus> actually the main ati driver includes radeon... you just need to get the xorg.conf right
<ardeshir> I don't want any advanced options, I just want a decent screen
<ardeshir> how come the default vesa driver doesn't support higher res?
<daniftodi> #ro
<daniftodi> #ro-ubuntu
<Pici> daniftodi: /join #ubuntu-ro
<s0101> is there any program for sony ericsson w880 for ubuntu i would like to flash it and change menus etc
<daniftodi> hello
<daniftodi> how install adobe photoshop cs3 ?
<s0101> download the exe file and install it thru wine
<s0101> sudo apt-get install wine
<daniftodi> s0101 - XS++ 3.2 install witch wine
<daniftodi> not work photoshop cs3 in wine
<s0101> i am not sure
<ardeshir> hi guys, I just edited a line in the xorg.conf file and now it works. thanks for the help!
<s0101> how can i get som cool firmware?
<Pici> Eh?
<s0101> for sony ericsson w880 using xs++
<Pici> Try ##hardware maybe, this doesn't really sound Kubuntu related.
<daniftodi> microsoft office 2007 work witch wine?
<tux`[afk]> hi i'm trying to install wifi, can somebody explain me where i can find the drivers for my card
<tux`[afk]> Broadcom Corporation:BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<jussi01> tux`[afk]: install ndisgtk
<jussi01> !info ndisgtk
<ubottu> ndisgtk (source: ndisgtk): graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 344 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tux`[afk]> ok ty
<corigo> I have one final hurdle to overcome before I can say goodbye to Windows forever. But it is a make or break issue for me. That is I can not get SKIM to allow me to type in Vietnamese VNI (or any other language for that matter). Please help
<surgy> whats the defualt installation directory for ktorrent?
<thefish> surgy: dpkg -L ktorrent will show you all the files it installed
<thefish> (providing its from a deb)
<surgy> thefish: thnx
<thefish> np surgy
<o0Chris0o> in konversation how do I set it up to auto ident? I thought I did it right but it doesnt work :(
<o0Chris0o> under auto identify do I put /msg nickserv identify or just nickserv?
<faileas> neither
<faileas> just the password
<o0Chris0o> then why does it have that option?
<faileas> er...
<faileas> auto ident assumes its /msg nickserv ;p
<daniftodi> how run virtual machine on virtualbox?
<o0Chris0o> odd
<o0Chris0o> lol
<daniftodi> VirtualBox kernel driver not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module was either not loaded or /dev/vboxdrv was not created for some reason. Please install the virtualbox-ose-modules package for your kernel, e.g. virtualbox-ose-modules-generic..
<daniftodi> VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED).
<daniftodi> Cod rezultat:
<daniftodi> 0x80004005
<daniftodi> Componentă:
<daniftodi> Console
<daniftodi> Interfaţă:
<daniftodi> IConsole {1dea5c4b-0753-4193-b909-22330f64ec45}
<faileas> daniftodi: use  pastebin next time you need to paste a load of text
<o0Chris0o> daniftodi: try googlin' it if no one replies here, during the day, you wont get much inforomation..if your lucky :D everyone is either working or doing somethign else
<samphippen> would you recommend kubuntu with kde4 for an end user?
<o0Chris0o> keep in mind kde4 isn't feature rich yet, missing alot of features
<o0Chris0o> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<samphippen> lol
<samphippen> missing features such as?
<JoshOvki> is it just my firefox that broke after the last update or is it a wider issue?
<o0Chris0o> many features, too many to list, check it out
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> can someone tell me how to get japanese input on an otherwise english system?
<cadafe> hi
<patrickd_> When using KDE4, I add a folder to ~/Desktop and it appears on the desktop. How can I open it from the desktop, clicking on it doesn't seem to open it just brings up the "border" around the image of the folder.
<voox> how do I disable compiz with kde4?
<o0Chris0o> what are some good theme apps?
<o0Chris0o> for compiz
<jonathan__> hello! :)
<jonathan__> does anybody know a good feedreader for kubuntu? :)
<jonathan__> many functions would be nice!
<thefish> jonathan__: check out Kontact - its an all-in-one pim with email, contact, calender etc as well as feed reader
<jonathan__> hm
<jonathan__> i know contact ;)
<thefish> otherwise Akregator
<thefish> thats the part that provides rss for kontact
<jonathan__> thanks :)
<thefish> :)
<jonathan__> i think i will use kontact
<jonathan__> hm
<jonathan__> or is there a plugin for thunderbird?
<thefish> doesnt tb have rss in core?
<jonathan__> yes, thanks :)
<jonathan__> I've never seen it before! :)
<o0Chris0o> how do I get more screensavers besides the stock ones?
<Pici> o0Chris0o: kscreensaver-xsavers-extra package for one
<o0Chris0o> thanks Pici
<swt> hi
<corigo> I have one final hurdle to overcome before I can say goodbye to Windows forever. But it is a make or break issue for me. That is I can not get SKIM to allow me to type in Vietnamese VNI (or any other language for that matter). Please help
<admin_> ubuntu is shit
<admin_> i hate it so much
<admin_> dickhead make ubuntu
<RurouniJones> I am convinced by his arguments
<thefish> all this time i thought it was ok
<thefish> i feel so cold inside
<corigo> I have one final hurdle to overcome before I can say goodbye to Windows forever. But it is a make or break issue for me. That is I can not get SKIM to allow me to type in Vietnamese VNI (or any other language for that matter). Please help
<Glady> what is that
<Glady> it doesnt make any sense
<Pici> corigo: Have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM ?
<thefish> Guest76835: its probably not a great idea being on irc as root :)
<Glady> how come
<Glady> it is easier to be hacked when u are root?
<thefish> Glady its best not to do anything as root unless you need to, if something goes wrong, root will be allowed to do anything
<Glady> ah
<Glady> and they enter directly in ur root
<Glady> I m lost
<o0Chris0o> how do I stop korganizer from starting up each time I load  kontact?
<Glady> oh
<jochen> hi is it right that theses packages are not in the ubuntu repositories? ettercap, wireshark, dsniff?  Or do i have problems with my system?
<jochen> i think that i had installed them on another system half a year ago.
<jochen> oh i need to update apt again :?
<jochen> strange
<ibilicki> does anyone know if foobar2000 will ever be available for linux?
<ibilicki> (not using wine)
<Finswimmer> hello, is it possible to preload firefox?
<ibilicki> Finswimmer: it does have a Work Offline mode... but I don't know how you would preload it with specific pages other than to visit them and then hope that they are in the cache
<Glady> if u didnt delete them
<Glady> they must be there
<joshuajtl> is there no qsynaptics for hardy?
<Finswimmer> ibilicki: no no. i have a very slow laptop. so i wanted to preload it at the boot (this will took longer then), but after booting the personal feel of starting firefox would be better
<bobbo85> I can't get a hotkey shorcut to work, can anyone help me?  the button combo just has no response, is there a hotkey service I need to start or something?
<NickPresta> Finswimmer, you may consider using a lighter weight browser if firefox takes too long to start up. Have you considered Konqueror?
<Glady> it is started
<Glady> just let it time
<Glady> rusty
<ibilicki> Finswimmer: have a look at http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/07/08/improve-application-startup-times-with-preload/
<corigo> Pici: interesting link, not sure what it has to do with a pure Kubuntu HH install.
<Glady> what is HH
<Finswimmer> NickPresta: the laptop is not mine. i am just configuring it. and the real user does only know firefox. so it might be good to keep it simple for him
<NickPresta> Finswimmer, ah okay.
<fher> HOLA
<Finswimmer> ibilicki: will preloed help even if the laptop only has 512mb ram? the laptopt swaps if i have just started and opened firefox for the first time
<Ayabara> I want to remove all the kde4-apps I have installed. Can anyone help me do this?
<NickPresta> Ayabara, I forget the 'best' way to do but removing kde4-core and kdm-kde4 should remove the bulk of the kde4 packages
<grendal_prime> i want to fire up konqueror file browser as sudo root...
<grendal_prime> ksudo konqueror??
<grendal_prime> whats the application thingy that allows sudo withen kde.
<NickPresta> rezende, kdesu konqueror
<NickPresta> grendal_prime, sorry
<grendal_prime> cool thanks
<grendal_prime> that did the trick
<NickPresta> be careful when running as root
<mkrahmeh> gksudo
<mkrahmeh> gksudo application_name
<mkrahmeh> for running GUI apps as root
<o0Chris0o> why does my remote computer on my LAN ask for username and pass to delete files?
<erikja> !Konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lisa_> aiuto
<kanothmist> hi
<kanothmist> I need help installing my intel graphic driver
<kanothmist> can i get some help
<kanothmist> any one here
<genii> kanothmist: Yes, people are here.
<oobe> kanothmist, what seems to be the problem
<oobe> kanothmist, what chipset are u using
<genii> kanothmist: There shouold be no need to install drivers for Intel based video cards
<kanothmist> I need to up date it
<oobe> yes but he needs to add the correct module it in xorg.conf
<oobe> why do you need to update it
<kanothmist> Play second life and having issues
<oobe> do you have  xserver-xorg-video-intel  installed
<ja1> Hi! I just installed Kubuntu 8.04 KDE4 amd64. It sure looks nice, but there is graphics bugs when moving windows, opening dropdown menus etc, and also the system hangs from time to time. What could be wrong? Should I try Gnome at 64 bit or should I go for a 32 bit system, putting the power of 64 aside?
<kanothmist> how do i check that on that oobe
<oobe> aptitude search xserver-xorg-video-intel
<oobe> anyway im guessing you are probably using vesa and you just need to tell xorg to use intel drivers
<oobe> google intel xorg.conf
<oobe> and if you dont have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed install it
<oobe> jal i always end up with a 32 bit install
<oobe> its never worth the small annoyances compared to the 30% perfamance gain
<oobe> the buggy graphics you are refering to are possible nothing to do with 64
<oobe> you should maybe try changing your window decorator settings or try using qt
<kanothmist> oobe mind if i PM you for help
<oobe> i dont mind but theres no garantee i can help
<kanothmist> ok one sec
<ja1> oobe: Yeah, removing the graphix effects solved the problem. I guess I have a generic driver for the onboard gfx card.
<oobe> jal what card do you use
<kanothmist> if any one can help me me update my intel graphic card PM me
<oobe> kanothmist, you really need to be more specific with your question
<oobe> what does it say that you are using in you xorg.conf
<oobe> type this " cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver"
<oobe> without qoutes
<kanothmist> i810
<oobe> sounds like you are already using intel driver
<oobe> im sorry i cant really help you
<oobe> try this at your own risk
<oobe>  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<oobe> sorry wrong paste
<oobe> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<kanothmist> I have done that
<oobe> you already been to that site
<oobe> maybe you need to change a few things in your xorg.conf
<oobe> ok im going to bed good luck with all that
<kanothmist> how do i find out the version ov my graphics driver
<tre-bone> Народ Прет)
<kanothmist> be back later
<apatride> red and black force
<Tm_T> apatride: erm?
<apatride> ?
<Tm_T> apatride: what you're saying?
<apatride> french speak
<faisal_> how to get to know which version of Kde is installed on my system?
<ja1> (finally gvim running)
<kanothmist> I have downloaded xf86-video-intel-2.4.2 and having trobul install it
<Denise> psychic
<Denise> telepathy
<Denise> sorry
<Denise> I m lost
<NickPresta> Denise, where are you looking to go?
<Denise> meeting of dolphins
<NickPresta> Marine Land is that way ->
<ghostcube> oO
<DexterF> hi.
<DexterF> i just attempted to compile some src.
<NickPresta> hey DexterF
<DexterF> cpu went up to 100, system effectively came to a halt and it munsched away mem till other apps failed (kmail, browsers and such) on a 4gig machine
<DexterF> what the hell?
<NickPresta> DexterF, what are you trying to compile?
<DexterF> tomoe, a japanese signs drawing app
<kanothmist> I have downloaded xf86-video-intel-2.4.2 and having trouble install it
<NickPresta> kanothmist, what are you having trouble with?
<NickPresta> DexterF, what procedure did you use to compile it? and have you tried getting in contact with the developer?
<kanothmist> trying to get it to the module compiled and installed
<RurouniJones> kanothmist: What program? I am intrigued
<NickPresta> kanothmist, is there a reason you need that version?
<RurouniJones> gah, sorry, wrong person
<RurouniJones> DexterF: What program you trying to compile?
<RurouniJones> It sounds interesting to me so I might have a go and see if it screws up for me
<kanothmist> I play Second Life and it needs the newest driver
<DexterF> NickPresta: i untarred the tarball , ran ./configure and make of course
<NickPresta> kanothmist, okay. well, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907524
<DexterF> make -j8 in the second try, dual core cpu. no good either
<kanothmist> thanks
<DexterF> RurouniJones: tomoe. see above
<NickPresta> DexterF, what errors does make spit out?
<DexterF> NickPresta: it doesn't. the entire terminal dies due to lack of memory
<NickPresta> DexterF, oh strange.
<DexterF> as I said: 4gigs (64b)
<DexterF> looks like a mem leak to me
<NickPresta> is this the tomoe-gtk or just the regular tomoe package?
<DexterF> regular tomoe
<DexterF> gtk would be next
<RurouniJones> Ahsorry DexterF. Thought tomoe was someone you were talking to ;)
<NickPresta> DexterF, okay. I am going to quickly check the tomoe wiki and then I will try compiling it...
<RurouniJones> DexterF: Which tomoe package you trying to install? the base of with scim?
<RurouniJones> Heh, can't even get that far, I get an error on the make command. No time to look into it. Gotta sleep
<NickPresta> yeah. I get that too.
<NickPresta> I have to get ready for class too so I can't dissect the makefile now, sorry
<DexterF> crashes with error? what error?
<RurouniJones> http://pastie.org/278858
<DexterF> hm, no, I get a good deal further. till gcc starts doing stuff.
<RurouniJones> I am probably missing something on my system.
<RurouniJones> Well, good luck.
<volker_> Hi, is there a channel for ubuntu eee?
<mikz> is any good with mysql and php, i have an issue connecting to one of my databases?
<mdr> IIRC, When I installed Dapper the Kubuntu install  auto put /home in a separate partition.  Hardy has put everything on one big partition. (ext3).  Is this a good idea?  Doesn't this lead to extra fragmentation?
<mschnee> ext3 doesn't really suffer from "fragmentation" the way ntfs/fat32 do
<DexterF> WTF? I got konsole from kub over X with ssh -X, after that the local kde is fscked up
<DexterF> dcop bitching, no kicker, no kwin,...
<o0Chris0o> how do I burn an iso image using   k3b? I downloaded the the latest intrepid and when I click on it, and put in a blank cd, it don't read it
<DexterF> solved
<DexterF> wrong session, tmp cruft
<jagguli> hi guys and gals ...  a quick question ... which package has glxinfo
<jagguli> anyone ??
<jagguli> got it ... mesa-utils ...
<DexterF> jagguli: packages.ubuntu.com
<mdr> Also, shouldn't I have a swap partition?
<mdr> How do I determine if (A) a swap partition exists and (B) create and enable it's missing and  I need it?
<Denise> why a swap partition
<Denise> okay
<Denise> as a brain
<chupakabra> ббббббббббббуууууууууууу
<chupakabra> эй бла
<mdr> Nevermind, I have a swap and it's enabled.   The proper GUI place to check for this System Settings | Advanced --> disk and file systems
<chupakabra> а чо де русские все, педы э)
<mdr> kubuntu rocks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> chupakabra__: english only, if you have a question ask it, if not, please don't disrupt
<Denise> what is that scripting
<Daisuke_Ido> it's cyrillic, likely russian
<chupakabra__> awrrrr russian forever, gays) bb)
<Denise> oh
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, officially a troll.
<chupakabra__> not a troll, just a beer with vodka & balalaika
<dr_willis> Somehow I burnt a data disk with k3b. and it shows 3.5 gb used.. but vista shows theres no files on the disk, but under linux they are there. - What did i do strange - so i dont do it again in the future. :)
<Denise> I thought u were the specialist
<Denise> dr_willis
<dr_willis> ive burnt 100s of dvds under k3b - and never seen this happen befor.
<dr_willis> wondering if its some udf vs iso vs some other filsysytem differances
<Denise> omg
<Denise> u checked the vjs tpl .config/apt/.deb?
<ibilicki> does anyone have a wireless network adapter for a desktop? I want to buy one which will work easily in linux
<asdfwee> i bought an atheros based device
<asdfwee> works perfect
<asdfwee> pci card
<genii> My D-Link DWL-G630 worked out of box (PCMCIA)
<genii> Also Atheros
<asdfwee> http://www.atheros.com/
<ibilicki> what about d-link and linksys... I am ordering from dell, they don't have atheros
<Daisuke_Ido> linksys has traditionally been ralink based, i believe
<Daisuke_Ido> not entirely sure about d-link
<ibilicki> I might just get it separately from a store
<argento> what package do i have to install to see apps with correct theme... im using ubuntu and i used gnome and some apps look guffy
<argento> no idea about that?
<asdfwee> ibilicki: if you order from dell
<asdfwee> ibilicki: you can ask them @ support - they have this chat support where you can chat with an employee
<Daisuke_Ido> argento: clarify that?  you're using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<asdfwee> ibilicki: you can ask them if the network card works on linux
<Daisuke_Ido> because ubuntu IS gnome
<argento> ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> or rather, gnome is the default desktop environment under ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, so it's using gnome's themes
<argento> im using ubuntu... and installed kubuntu-desktop
<Daisuke_Ido> there's no "correct"
<Daisuke_Ido> so you're using kde now
<argento> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> and gnome apps look bad
<argento> yes...
<argento> like with default gnome theme
<Daisuke_Ido> go into system settings > appearance
<Daisuke_Ido> go to the gtk themes section and set that to your liking
<argento> k...
<argento> mmmmmmmmmm
<argento> i dont see any gtk tab
<skole> Hi! I only have 2.1 GB disc space left. How to free disc space?
<Daisuke_Ido> skole: start with apt-get clean
<skole> What does that do?
<Daisuke_Ido> cleans out the package cache
<argento> skole, it cleans temp files of apt-get install
<argento> Daisuke_Ido, no idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> argento: i'm not sure what package handles gtk themes :\
<Daisuke_Ido> i would have sworn that at one time, there was an option for gtk themes in kcontrol
<ibilicki> asdfwee: yeah... right... I don't think they have a clue about htat
<ibilicki> asdfwee: but I'll try
<argento> Daisuke_Ido, i think i saw it too, but somehow its not present on my kcontrol
<skole> One thing that I do not understand is that my root folder says that it contains 27 GB, but when  I open it all the folders are much less. The numbers don't add up. Why?
<o0Chris0o> skole: could be the hidden system files
<gm04030276> skole: do a du --si / to see what all the folders are using
<o0Chris0o> if your viewing the folders through dolphin go to view then click on show hidden files
<skole> gm04030276 what is a du --si?
<gm04030276> skole: it shows disc usage. The --si part puts it in human readable form, so MB, GB etc instead of just bytes
<gm04030276> then the / means show it from your root file system
<skole> It never stops!
<gm04030276> just pours stuff up the screen?
<skole> yes
<gm04030276> just hit ctrl-c
<gm04030276> im sure there is some why to get it to just show that one directory... and not go recursivly.
<skole> But what should I look for?
<gm04030276> yea, try sudo du --si --max-depth=1 /
<gm04030276> thats a good question :)
<gm04030276> there is this great program for mac called omnidisksweeper that shows you the size of every file and folder and puts them in order from biggest to smallest in a column view going down through the file system. Anyone know of something similar for linux?
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<ubuntu> i use live cd now
<mikz> trying test connection to one of my database and i get following error: "Warning: mysql_field_table(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in..." any help?
<gm04030276> skole: that could be a fun little project for me next if there isn't one
<Daisuke_Ido> gm04030276: filelight
<Daisuke_Ido> gui-based
<Daisuke_Ido> but does what you're looking for
<gm04030276> mikz: its not connecting properly. any other information?
<ubuntu> whats this kubuntu's web browser?
<ubuntu> konquerer?
<gm04030276> skole: Daisuke_Ido: Thanks; There you go, try filelight
<skole> I am running out of disc space right as we speak.. Do I have a virus or something?
<gm04030276> ubuntu: yes konquerer is kubuntu's default web browser...though it may have firefox on the live cd aswell, im not sure
<dwidmann> dr_willis: First place I would check would be in the window after you clicked burn, the filesystem tab ... should be an option for "filesystem presets"
<Daisuke_Ido> skole: i'm willing to guess that no, you don't have a virus
<ubuntu> no there is no firefox
<ubuntu> kubuntu has any problem with Ati?
<Daisuke_Ido> did you execute any commands via a terminal recently?
<ubuntu> i installed ubuntu and pardus :S
<mikz> well i have another database which does connect when i run the same query. This is the full error:"Warning: mysql_fetch_assoc(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL result resource in /var/www/apache2-default/query.php on line 7"
<gm04030276> skole: maybe, i've seen that happen on my mac twice...it tended to be that something was coping from somewhere to somewhere else.
<ubuntu> when i installed ati driver then couldnt open systems again
<dwidmann> dr_willis: windows should be able to hanlde anything but "linux/unix only" I would think
<skole> But why have I lost 0,3 GB without doing anything?
<gm04030276> mikz: its not finding the data associated with the query you are trying to run
<Daisuke_Ido> gm04030276: there's always the possibility that someone gave him a malicious command to recursively create files or append junk data to a file
<gm04030276> mikz: if you can try running the command in phpmyadmin...it sometimes gives better error messages
<ubuntu> well no comment about ati drivers?
<mikz> i use the follow connect string: "$db = mysql_connect("localhost");"
<ubuntu> kubuntu has problem with ati?
<gm04030276> Daisuke_Ido: yea. could be.
<Daisuke_Ido> !ati | ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> or not :\
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu: check the forums, i don't know much about ati
<gm04030276> mikz: you need to add a username and password aswell (at least i always have...)
<ubuntu> hmm ok
<gm04030276> mikz: what mysql_connect() statement do you use when it does work to the other database?
<mikz> how do i do that (sorry i'm new to php and mysql)
<ubottu> ubuntu: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gm04030276> mikz: $db = mysql(<server>, <username>, <password>);
<gm04030276> mikz: its ok, i was new to it a few years ago to :)
<gm04030276> mikz: do you use phpmyadmin?
<ubuntu> ubottu: thnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx
<dwidmann> !bot ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot ubuntu
<ubuntu> ubottu: i am just afraid :S i tried ubuntu and pardus but after install driver then i couldnt open X again
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dwidmann> !bot | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mikz> nope i first used phpmyadmin to create the first test database which was fine, then i created another one same way and i couldn't see the new database unless i type in mysql -u root -p and then login to see the new database i created and since then when i run the same query it works for the first but not for the databases i created after
<dr_willis> dwidmann upon farther research.. it seems in fact that windows does NOT handle 'udf' type dvd filesystems or least not all kinds of them
<dr_willis> dwidmann i just installed somthing from nero's web site i think that will let vista read it.. but of course. it wants to reboot...
<dr_willis> so that will wait a bit.
<dwidmann> dr_willis: oh, that's fun
<dr_willis> aparently MS also has its own 'udf' format/standard it uses.
<dwidmann> dr_willis: and that's about ______ typical.
<gm04030276> mikz: ok, your better to create a new user with less permissions that root and with a password! phpmyadmin makes this easy. If you login to it as root on the first page there is a privileges option
<dr_willis> aparently MS's udf filesystem they use has a hard time getting read under some linux's also
<dr_willis> so i guess the moral is.. dont use udf unless you have to.
<dwidmann> dr_willis: sounds like the universal format isn't.
<gm04030276> mikz: click on that and you can create a user and/or modify root to have a password. If this is just a testing learning system for home its not that important but if you ever start doing it professionally you will need to be more secure!
<dr_willis> dwidmann thats an EXACT comment from the forums/threads i am reading. :)
<dwidmann> dr_willis: that's freaky ... and funny
<dr_willis> people in the threads seem to think 'udf = the feature ms invented to use a dvd/cd/cd-rw/dvd-rw as a big floppy disk'
<gm04030276> mikz: you can just try mysql_connect("localhost", "root"); for now if you want (no need to enter the password parameter because root doesn't have one...unless you make on in which case put it in! :) )
<dr_willis> brb
<dwidmann> Guess doc decided to do that reboot then.
<NullName> ﻿With ubuntu running vsftpd, is it true that users outside the LAN will get faster dw/up speeds than with running ssh as a server??
<NullName> nv
<dr_willis> ssh has a bit more overhead due to the encryption
<dr_willis> but its more secure  i guess.. so its a trade off.
<Schuenemann> hey, how is the support for the ATI M72 graphic card?
<skole> how to stop nautilus?
<dr_willis> the gnome file manager?  you can kill the pid of the task i guess
<dr_willis> wowsers.. my 'pipe'  key is no longer workin.. neither is the right brace/bracket... weird
<dr_willis> and this is my Fav Keyboard!
<gm04030276> skole: killall nautilus
<skole> I have deleted a vital file I guess. Now I cant open any thing'
<skole> KLauncher could not lauch via DCOP
<snova> do the kde4 applications clash with the kde3 ones? like if i install kwrite-kde4, is this going to want to replace the kde3 version? or is it named differently?
<dr_willis> they had different names, but i think they are undergoing some changes for the next release
<dr_willis> at one time you would have 2 icons in the menus, one for the kde3, one for the kde4  program
<will_> I'm thinking of switching from ubuntu to kubuntu.  Is there anything I should know,  would want to know,  or just plain need to know.
<Schuenemann> will_, you could try it
<will_> true
<Schuenemann> then you'll know if you like it and that's what matters
<rickest> will_: you don't even have to reinstall, you can just 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' if you don't want to keep both
<will_> looking for a diffrent perspective.  Maybe that of a long time kde user
<coreymon77> will_: nothing in particular that you need to know, our suggestion is to just try it and see what you think
<will_> Ok I think I will do that, thank you all
<Schuenemann> does anyone know how is the support for the ATI M72 graphic card?
<adam> lol
<adam> i think KDE sucks
<coreymon77> wow, troll
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> i have a ps2->usb adapter, which only works in gentoo.  in gentoo usbhid is built into kernel, in kubuntu it is an external module
<FuriousGeorge> coincidentally the mouse half of the adapter works fine in either distro
<kinte> anyone know how to stop k3b from automatically opening when inserting a DVD?
<FuriousGeorge> its just they keyboard that wont work under *buntu\
<CooLEs> hey u all who knows kubuntu
<CooLEs> :S
<CooLEs> how i ca install graphic driver?
<CooLEs> here no one for help me?
<CooLEs> :(
<suleyman> hi all
<suleyman> someone knows how to install ?
<suleyman> how to install ati graphich driver
<Dragnslcr> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_willis> depends on the exact card. Normally one uses that restricted-manager/hardware-manager tool   - and let it download/install the proper drivers
<dr_willis> BUT if the card is very new. the drivers in the repos may not support it.
<suleyman> i looked there but couldnt understand anything:S
#kubuntu 2008-09-25
<ibilicki> when will the beta for Intrepid Ibex be available?
<Denise> dr_willis
<Denise> help
<Denise> I m encultivated in a cult
<Denise> hello
<Denise> kidding
<king> hi guys
<king> how can i make konqueror my default file manager
<king> whenever i try to click on a device dolphi  is started
<Denise> ok
<Denise> good night
<Denise> it seems I'll have no answer
<o0Chris0o> patience goes a long way
<o0Chris0o> !patience | Denise
<ubottu> Denise: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Denise> lol
<Denise> okay
<Denise> night
<Denise> thanks chris
<OzoneNerd> I have a laptop and I was wondering if any one else has the following problem:  When I'm typing for a while sometimes my mouse acts as if it was clicked.  This is annoying because it causes me to either lose focus on the text box or start typing in the middle of what I had already typed.  I don't see this happen when I use the same computer under Windows XP.
<coreymon77> you sure youre not accidentaly touching your trackpad?
<coreymon77> i sometimes do that when typing notes at school
<OzoneNerd> coreymon77: I thought it may be that, but that doesn't explain why I don't see it under Windows.
<coreymon77> fluke?
<OzoneNerd> coreymon77: It may be some difference in settings, perhaps Kubuntu is more sensitive...
<coreymon77> my guess is that your palm is just accidentally touching the trackpad when typing
<OzoneNerd> Does anyone know of a mouse sensitivity setting under kubuntu.
<OzoneNerd> coreymon77: It may well be a fluke too.
<coreymon77> look in system prefs
<coreymon77> under mouse
<OzoneNerd> system prefs = system settings?
<coreymon77> should be there
<coreymon77> thats what i meant
<OzoneNerd> The only applicable one I see is pointer threshold which is specified in pixels.
<OzoneNerd> That probably determines whether a widget should get clicked on though.
<coreymon77> i dunno
<coreymon77> look around in the settings
<coreymon77> check google about adjusting trackpad sensitivity
<OzoneNerd> I get this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4952350  I don't see any sensitivity slider.
<OzoneNerd> I'll try editing the xorg.conf ... CAREFULLY...
<coreymon77> dont
<coreymon77> do some more google searching
<coreymon77> maybe specify kubuntu rather than ubuntu
<tacosarecool> Hello
<tacosarecool> Is my console suppose to say user@user-desktop
<tacosarecool> The -desktop part seems weird
<coreymon77> no
<coreymon77> its fine
<tacosarecool> Ok
<coreymon77> thats your computer name
<Daisuke_Ido> tacosarecool: that's also configurable once you get into linux a bit
<Daisuke_Ido> mine is user@lappy-486 (i'm a bit of a strongbad fan)
<coreymon77> meh, i hav a naming scheme for all of my electronics
<coreymon77> i always do C (the first letter of my name) followed by what the thing is
<tacosarecool> This command won't work for some reason I'll just keep on trying it
<DreadKnight> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<DreadKnight> anyone knows a guide for how to recompile the virtualbox kernel module?
<coreymon77> vrtualbox?
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: you updated your kernel, and now vbox won't run?
<coreymon77> why are you using that
<coreymon77> vmware is much better
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: something like that :-) happened a lot of times; heard intrepid won't have this issue anymore
<DreadKnight> coreymon77: vmware open source? ^^
<coreymon77> vmware player is
<DreadKnight> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: if you download the .deb from Sun, and re-install it, it should work. I had the same issue a few weeks ago
<DreadKnight> never used vmware.. only familiar with vbox, the open source edition .. only one i found my way with
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: make sure you grab the PUEL version
<coreymon77> umm, thats the point
<coreymon77> vmware is much easier to use
<coreymon77> much more intuitive
<coreymon77> since vmware as a company has had much more experience with the technology
<DreadKnight> hmm
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: ose edition :P
<DreadKnight> coreymon77: ok.. so i have some .iso images i wanna try out (linux distros)
<DreadKnight> how would i proceed?
<ign0ramus> vmware player doesn't allow you to create new images
<coreymon77> much more experience + big corporate backing usually = better/more intutive product
<coreymon77> ign0ramus: ya, but easyvmx does
<DreadKnight> :\
<coreymon77> ign0ramus: plus you could always just download vmware workstation as the 30 day free trial to create the images
<coreymon77> then use player to run them
<DreadKnight> seems like more complicated to get into / set up
<coreymon77> nope
 * DreadKnight goes to find out how to recompile kernel module
<coreymon77> but, if you dont want to bother, than be my guest
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> it has a GUI at least?
<coreymon77> yes
<ign0ramus> coreymon77: although shared folders in Vbox are a pain... any better in vmware?
<coreymon77> vmware is entirely gui
<coreymon77> ign0ramus: seamless from what i have seen
<coreymon77> well, nearly
<DreadKnight> ign0ramus: www.getdropbox.com    best thing for sharing/back-up/sync
<ign0ramus> coreymon77: well, once they're set up in Vbox, they work fine, but setting them up is a pain
<coreymon77> vmware is entirely gui based
<coreymon77> so, i tend to find it much easier is aspects such as those
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: I refuse to back up my personal files on an online database
<coreymon77> install vmware tools and bingo, nearly seamless
<DreadKnight> xD
<DreadKnight> i'm not even sure where to install it from coreymon77
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: ubottu just told you
<coreymon77> of course, vmware player, being free and open source, is not vmwares strongest and most inntegrated product, but oh well
<coreymon77> !vmware | DreadKnight
<ubottu> DreadKnight: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<ign0ramus> but... it's free
<coreymon77> ign0ramus: exactly
<MachinTrucChose> I'm looking for a decent archiver that will integrate with Konqueror. I want to be able to right-click a bunch of files, and have the option to put them in an archive. The default archiver (Ark) fails miserably at this.
<DreadKnight> i have hardy
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: p7zip?
<DreadKnight> no vmware-player around..
<coreymon77> DreadKnight: jsut look at the links
<ign0ramus> not sure if that has a gui mode, though :/
<coreymon77> !info vmware
<ubottu> Package vmware does not exist in hardy
<MachinTrucChose> ign0ramus: how do Linux users typically archive files? They go to the command-line every time?
<coreymon77> !info vmware-player
<ubottu> Package vmware-player does not exist in hardy
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: i don't like admitting this, but i still use winrar under wine just because it is still (imho) the most comprehensive gui-based archiver
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: ark is good for simple tasks, but gui-wise, it fails a lot
<ign0ramus> !archive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive
<MachinTrucChose> ign0ramus: probably a good idea. I miss Winrar.
<DreadKnight> don't use ark-kde4
<ign0ramus> DreadKnight: i know. sucks hard.
<DreadKnight> :-)
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: no one here will like this, but honestly, winrar works perfectly in wine
<ign0ramus> ark is also very flaky with encrypted archives
<ign0ramus> unrar is pretty powerful, but not good if you want a gui
<MachinTrucChose> ign0ramus: I don't get it, why doesn't someone integrate 7zip or something? I use it at work on my Windows PC, it's pretty decent. How hard would it be to hook it in Konqueror?
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: licensing.
<MachinTrucChose> it's FOSS
<MachinTrucChose> LGPL license
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: from the home page: "Most of the source code is under the GNU LGPL license."
<ign0ramus> MachinTrucChose: in any event, Kubuntu will most likely use some KDE app as a default archiver... but it's open source, so you do whatever you want
<ubuntu> i just upgraded to ibex, but i cant get networking to work
<ign0ramus> Tinason: that's nowhere near enough information to even begin troubleshooting
<ign0ramus> Tinason: also, it's still Alpha, isn't it?
<ign0ramus> try #ubuntu+1
<Tinason> i installed hardy, networking worked just fine, out of the box . then i put ibex a6 on, and networking doesnt work at all
<Tinason> thanks
<ign0ramus> Tinason: #ubuntu+1 is your Intrepid channel, but i definitely see more questions than answers... good luck to you
<thedark> hello everyone
<DreadKnight> how do i add an user to vboxusers group thingy?
<DreadKnight> command line
<rlane> I was wondering if KDE 4.1 was good enough to use as an everyday desktop (opinions)? I'm using KDE 3.5.10. Thank  You.
<genii> DreadKnight: sudo usermod -G newgroupname username -a                     <-- the -a is uber important otherwise newgroupname is the only group they will belong to
<DreadKnight> sudo usermod -G vboxusers dread -a
<DreadKnight> ...Usage: usermod [options] LOGIN
<DreadKnight> genii: thanks but something wrong.. need to create the group first perhaps?
<genii> DreadKnight: Yes the group needs to exist first
<genii> DreadKnight: You can try also alternate syntax of:   sudo usermod -G -a vboxusers dread
<DreadKnight> yeah, i'm making some progress
<thedark> how do I add Japanese input support to Kubuntu 8.04?
<jimmy51_home> hello, i've connected to my corporate vpn using the cisco anyconnect client.  i can ping my windows workstation.... how can i RDP into it?  (i can RDP in from windows easy)
<jimmy51_home> running kubuntu 8.04 by the way
<DreadKnight> genii: thanks for the help; managed to fix this shit :-) (not the first time i stumble into issues with virtualbox...)
<genii> DreadKnight: np. Remember to use that command with caution since if forget the -a the user will only be in the one group and no others including their native one
<DreadKnight> xD
<jimmy51_home> AH
<jimmy51_home> rdp:/ipaddress
<jimmy51_home> got it
<Ash-Fox> Is there a active news group for Kubuntu?
<crzyboi_Laptop> i dont know
<crzyboi_Laptop> but when is the next version coming out?
<Ash-Fox> crzyboi_Laptop, they generally come out in six month intervals
<crzyboi_Laptop> ya
<chipbuddy> i'm trying to use ssh on my laptop to log into my desktop. when the laptop has a wired connection it works, but when i'm wireless it doesn't. i think it might be because ssh is trying to use the wired connection when i am wireless. does this sound plausible, and how do i fix it?
<crzyboi_Laptop> Ash-Fox, prbly sometime in october
<crzyboi_Laptop> thats when it was last yr
<Ash-Fox> Might be November, seems it gets delayed slightly all the time.
<crzyboi_Laptop> hardy heron came out on time
<genii> There is now talk of offsetting Kubuntu rellleases from regular Ubuntu releases by 4 months to synchronise with KDE release schedules
<d0wn> chipbuddy: do you have the ports forwarded?
<chipbuddy> d0wn i set the to open with firestarter... is port forwarding something different?
 * crzyboi_Laptop will bbl
<d0wn> chipbuddy: when you have it connected via ethernet, is it going through your router, or directly into the desktop?
<surgy> hello
<mr---t-> /mw buys coffee for everyone
<genii> Yay, coffee!
<surgy> where can i download nice screen savers? i want something that really shows off my gfx card
<surgy> surely theres some in the repos right?
<mr---t-> g i like the standard ones
<surgy> i dont they are weak
<mr---t-> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<surgy> compiz blows
<genii> surgy: http://parker1.co.uk/eternity/
<surgy> awsome thnx genii
<genii> surgy: np
<surgy> btw mind if i ask where you keep your bottle?
<genii> surgy: In my vest pocket, full of scotch ;)
<mr---t-> top drawer , doesn't everyone?
<surgy> lol
<surgy> i ment the one he lives in lol
<mr---t-> sip slowly young friend
<surgy> anyone else have sporadic problems with the medibuntu repo?
<mr---t-> all of my actions with kubuntu are sweetness and light
<surgy> lol
<surgy> you say that as you pound your head into your monitor?
<surgy> ok im off to watch 3 kings
<surgy> i heard its a dfecent flick
<mr---t-> no , actually I'm a reformed windows guy , windows =crash every other month , kubuntu no crashes yet
<surgy> ill catch you guys latters, and thanx again for the screen saver link genii
<genii> surgy: Have FUN :)
<surgy> mr---t-: same here, only problem is that it will never crash, and when its time to add something i cant make it crash! some times i yearn for a crash to tell me i did something wrong, instead of just an "it might have worked! GRATS!"
<surgy> latter guys
<niall> hi
<niall> anyone know how to get dual monitors going with an nvidia card?
<o0Chris0o> !dual
<o0Chris0o> hrmm
<mr---t-> !twinview
<mr---t-> no bot
<thedark> does anyone here use scim?
<paulandsara> i need help lol
<thedark> so no one could help me out with setting up alternate input (like for Japanese) in Kubuntu?
<genii> thedark: Maybe ask in #scim  although it sweems somewhat empty. There is also always google
<thedark> I have been googling and fiddling for a good while now... days :(
<thedark> thank you for replying though
<genii> thedark: Did you try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu   already? It's older but should still be applicable
<thedark> actually no, I only looked at newer guides on the forum
<thedark> I'm reading it now, thanks :)
<DarkriftX> anyone here who has the ndis drivers for the broadcomm bcm4311 (43xx) wifi? i cant connect to http to download them or i wouldnt be asking in here and i think my drivers are causing connection issues
<mike-solidus> hey, does the latest kernel in ubuntu support the intel ICH10 sata controller card?
<_2> anyone know off hand the minimum CPU and SFB speed needed to play dvd smoothly ?
<genii> _2: Something like p2 233
<genii> Which ain't much
<_2> agreed.    so why can't a coppermine 1ghz do it ?
<_2> and think of who you are talking to before you say "too many other things going on"
<genii> swap use perhaps
<_2> no swap
<_2> i supose that 512m ram is plenty
<genii> Tried from mounted iso instead of physical dvd?
<_2> i've tried just playing the .vob's off the hard drive
<_2> still runns for a few seconds and skips.    it's like something is overloading and having to catch up
<genii> I had a similar issue when streaming from ext filesystems but not xfs
<genii> never did track it down exactly
<_2> this 1ghz is the 'slowest' box i've tried it on,  is why i was asking.
<_2> you know i'm not sure but i think it may work better from the dvd drive than the hard drive      which flys in the face of reason.
<_2> err actually maybe it doesn't, they are both ide but seperate channels. so it could be bottlenecking at the ide buffer maybe  ?
<_2> genii do you think it's the ide bus overloading ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2042
<genii> geez 33Mhz
<_2> that's output of lshw
<genii> Is it actually 66? You could set ide=66           or so (exact command I forget now, been long)
<_2> i think it's actually 100mhz
<_2> but may be in "compatability mode" in bios because of an old drive ???
<_2> and yes iirc linux "assumes 33mhz" on everything that doesn't specify
<genii> idebus=100       I think
<genii> maybe 66 for safety first
<_2> heh k i'll give that a shot when i reboot.
<_2> this is 100 mhz    no?    0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 02)
<genii> The drive is
<genii> But bus speeds are normally like 33 66 133
<genii> no wait
 * genii re examines
<_2> that's not the drive that's the ide bus  ^   lspci out
<genii> Yeah it's 100
<genii> The 828xxxxx  clued me in (tired)
<_2> tired? it's only 08:00
<genii> 2am here
<_2> oh yeah    canada   right
<genii> !time Toronto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time toronto
<genii> bah forgot even that syntax
<_2> !schedual toronto
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_2> pfft
<genii> Weird.     time Toronto         works with private ubottu but not here
<genii> Anyhow, 2:05am
<o0Chris0o> set up differently , this one is for ubuntu related only
<o0Chris0o> lol :D
<o0Chris0o> same here
<o0Chris0o> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<jussi01> @schedule toronto
<ubottu> Schedule for America/Toronto: 26 Sep 11:00: Ubuntu Release | 29 Sep 00:00: Arizona LoCo IRC | 30 Sep 11:00: Server Team | 30 Sep 15:00: LoCo Council | 01 Oct 13:00: QA Team | 01 Oct 18:00: Platform Team
<genii> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<genii> jussi01: Thanks
<_2> ah at and not not
 * _2 forgets
<jussi01> genii: there is a difference between commands '@' and factoids '!'
<o0Chris0o> oh yah forgot about that too
<genii> @time Toronto
<ubottu> Current time in America/Toronto: September 25 2008, 02:07:31 - Next meeting: Ubuntu Release in 1 day
<genii> There we go
<genii> Sign I should get some sleep :)
<genii> Goodnight all, back in 7 hours
<o0Chris0o> ahh ubuntu release in 1 day?
<_2> shalom genii
<o0Chris0o> 4.2?
<_2> year.month
<_2> time based versioning
<_2> 4.10 was the first ubuntu release
<jussi01> o0Chris0o: next meeting is the Ubuntu Release team, and its in 1 day...
<o0Chris0o> oh
<o0Chris0o> makes sense now
<jussi01> anyway, shall we meander back to support questions then?
<_2> jussi01 there wasn't any
<jussi01> _2, ok then... anyway, shall we meander back to support questions or general silence then?
<jussi01> :)
<_2> i mean i did ask some info about minimum requirements for dvd play   but that's all i have seen sense arival.
<_2> and what good is silence ?  ;/
<jussi01> _2: Best this place is silent except for support questions. you are more than welcome to join us in #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.
<_2> dollar aganist the hole in a doughnut #kubuntu-offtopic is dead too.
<FuriousGeorge> hey all
<FuriousGeorge> i have a ps2->usb adapter that works in other distros, but not 8.04.1
<FuriousGeorge> ive verified that the usbhid module is loaded, and that appears to be the module the other distros use
<FuriousGeorge> im somewhat stuck here
<FuriousGeorge> oh, only the mouse half works.  its one of those pogtail ends, with a din for mouse and for keyboard
<Timberwolf5578> Is Kubuntu as fast as Ubuntu?
<o0Chris0o> yes, kubuntu is more   graphical then gnome basicly
<fedor> privet
<[hubert|chang]> Hi, What language is this "Evet arkadaşlar Islem COK Basit" ?
<jussi01> [hubert|chang]: bit offtopic for here, next time use #kubuntu-offtopic - but that looks a bit like turkish to me
<[hubert|chang]> jussi01, Thanks :) Wont do that again.
<jussi01> :)
<grego> which command shows avaiable processor extensions?
<gm04030276> cat /proc/cpuinfo maybe?
<grego> thank you :)
<gm04030276> np
<gm04030276> there's alot of fun information in there :)
<araizen> firefox just got upgraded, but now i can't get to google docs
<araizen> how do i unupgrade firefox?
<florin_> how I change the desktop envirorment ?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<neSSun0o> hi guys i had a rt73 wifi driver (which is kubuntu's default one) that wasnt working well, pinging my router i had 50% packet loss and the connection was super slow, thus i removed it and installed the "compat-wireless" driver as the kubuntu wiki suggests, pinging my router at that point gave me 0% packet loss and everything was going good, till yesterday, even with this new driver now ivegot again 50% packet loss... what happened? can
<neSSun0o> somebody help? thank you
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: is the new software loaded or has it snapped back to the old?
<neSSun0o> how do i know that ActionParnsip?
<neSSun0o> how can i check it?
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: do what you did to get the new system instated
<neSSun0o> oh no please... it was a long process
<neSSun0o> isnt there a simple command to check what driver version im using now?
<neSSun0o> so at least i no if i have to restart everything again...
<ActionParsnip> lshw should help
<ActionParsnip> lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: any good?
<neSSun0o> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50416/
<neSSun0o> i don't find it do you?
<bentob0x> I keep on having problems with Amarok and xine/audio drivers (busy, etc), how can I spot in the console the 'busy' xine drivers?
<bentob0x> or audio drivers used by another application?
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: dont do that. dont paste stuff twice, its pointless
<bentob0x> let's say FF does take some priority over Amarok, I want to know what I need to kill to get Amarok working again
<neSSun0o> ActionParsnip: giving "lsmod" this appears http://paste.ubuntu.com/50417/ but i still don't know
<neSSun0o> what u mean twice?
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: in both rooms
<neSSun0o> i didnt paste it twice... only once, the second link it's the output of a different command
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: what wireless device do you have?
<neSSun0o> in both rooms i did it before because noone was answering here
<neSSun0o> but now im only here because ur helping
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: well i was websearching, give me chance
<neSSun0o> alright
<neSSun0o> sorry man
<ActionParsnip> np dude
<ActionParsnip> ok, what wireless device do you have?
<neSSun0o> mmm i dunno :D
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: lspic
<neSSun0o> im quite of a newbie
<neSSun0o> it says command not found...?
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: you could renice amarok to have more cpu time
<jussi01> lspci
<ActionParsnip> ell ess pee see eye
<ActionParsnip> lspci
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: fail! :P
 * ActionParsnip hugs jussi01
<ActionParsnip> tab completion is riining my keyboard skills
<ActionParsnip> see ^
<bentob0x> would that change the fact that the xine thing is busy?
<neSSun0o> im trying to pastebin it but because of packet loss its taking a bit
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: i only need the 1 line for your wireless
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: i dont need the rest do i
<neSSun0o> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50419/
<neSSun0o> sorry i didnt know
<ActionParsnip> think about it
<ActionParsnip> ok, is this a usb wireless?
<neSSun0o> yes
<ActionParsnip> ok, lsusb
<ActionParsnip> give me the pastebin
<ActionParsnip> of that
<neSSun0o> alright
<neSSun0o> its taking too long and all the lines are "empty" apart from these two
<neSSun0o> Bus 006 Device 003: ID 0b05:1723 ASUSTek Computer, Inc.
<neSSun0o> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc.
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> try dmesg | grep ASUSTek
<ActionParsnip> it may help
<ActionParsnip> it appears to be a rt2500 chip
<neSSun0o> nothing happens
<ActionParsnip> bah
<ActionParsnip> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/144448
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 144448 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "rt2500usb module not working with asus wl-167g wifi stick (dup-of: 134660)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 134660 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.24 "Ralink rt2400 / rt2500 / rt2570 / rt61 / rt73 do not work out of the box in Gutsy/Hardy" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> try dmesg |grep rt
<ActionParsnip> well
<ActionParsnip> dmesg |grep rt | less
<neSSun0o> sorry i got disconnected
<neSSun0o> ActionParsnip: there you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/50422/
<ActionParsnip> hmm not helpful
<ActionParsnip> jussi01: can you pitch in anything useful at all please?
<MikeyLDS> hey guys
<neSSun0o> alright im thinking how can i know what wifi driver is installed on my machine? i can try to install another one and see how it goes cuz as u were saying <ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: is the new software loaded or has it snapped back to the old? this could be
<MikeyLDS> just wondering if somebody could help me choose a linux distro for my dedicated server
<MikeyLDS> i have the choice between CentOS 4/5 and Red Hat Fedora Core 7 ... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: go with what you are comfortable configuring
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: well you need to see if its using the one you know works or the old one
<neSSun0o> yes
<MikeyLDS> well, I don't know any of them ActionParsnip :P
<neSSun0o> how?
<MikeyLDS> i use kubuntu on my lappy ... but have never hosted a website before
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: then you'll have to try a few to see which you prefer
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: if you like ubuntu, use ubuntu
<MikeyLDS> thats the problem ... the hosting company is only giving me the option of the 3 that I mentioned
<MikeyLDS> i was just hoping somebody might be able to point me in the right direction ... whatever I choose I am going to have to stick with ya see
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: then read reviews of each, its a fairly strange thing to ask a user imho
<MikeyLDS> really
<MikeyLDS> people used to be so helpful in here
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: ok is your network interface called wlan0
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: as a user you shouldnt need to worry what OS the hosting has
<MikeyLDS> most experienced users that I have met in here have had experience with different flavours
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: as long as the site stays up etc
<MikeyLDS> and that is why I am asking for opinions! lol
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: redhat is a solid server technology and id personally shoot for that
<neSSun0o> wlan0 yes so?
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: i dont see why as a customer you get that choice
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: sweet
<MikeyLDS> thanks ... thats all I was looking for :P
<neSSun0o> ?huh?
<MikeyLDS> yeah, well I was a lil confused too
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: try sudo dmesg | grep -i ethernet; sudo dmesg | grep -i wlan0
<neSSun0o> 2  different commands? or on the same line?
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: yes theyll run one after another
<ActionParsnip> thats what the ; is for
<ActionParsnip> you can write thousands of command on the same line if you want
<MikeyLDS> lol
<ActionParsnip> MikeyLDS: id ask them why they ask you what OS you want
<neSSun0o> i am sorry ActionParnsip i don't understand this sarcasm as i told you i am a newbie and dunno ANYTHING about linux and commands, excuse me for my ignorance
<neSSun0o> i'll give the commands right away
<neSSun0o> thank you for helping
<ActionParsnip> i try
<neSSun0o> with the first command nothing happens
<neSSun0o> with the second this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/50428/
<dacbes> hola a todos
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<dacbes> tengo un problema con la tarjeta de sonido en kubuntu hardy
<dacbes> me podeis ayudar?
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: lspci -v -nn -m
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: espaniol?
<dacbes> Device: 00:00.0
<dacbes> Class:  Host bridge [0600]
<dacbes> Vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] [1039]
<dacbes> Device: 661FX/M661FX/M661MX Host [0661]
<dacbes> si, español
<ActionParsnip> !es | dacbes
<ubottu> dacbes: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dacbes> please, can you help me
<neSSun0o> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50429/
<dacbes> i speak a little english
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: does lsusb work with the same args?
<neSSun0o> ??? what u mean?
<dacbes> srry, i don't understand what are you speak
<dacbes> i'm novece
<dacbes> novice
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o:  lsusb -v -nn -m
<neSSun0o> it saysy invalid options
<ActionParsnip> neSSun0o: the things that you passa command are arguments
<ActionParsnip> ok bah
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: how can we help
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: doesnt kde have a hardware viewer or somesuch
<dacbes> sorry, can you explain me more?
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: how can we help you, what is wrong?
<dacbes> i can earth any sound on my laptop
<dacbes> in windows the sound is fine
<jesus_> q pacha??
<caldera> hello
<fritz09> hello!
<caldera> can anyone help me with kubuntu issues?
<fritz09> :9
<caldera> new linux user :P
<caldera> my APT is broken
<fritz09> i am not so new but far away to be crack, apt broken, seems not nice!
<caldera> says: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<fritz09> and non of the 2 resolve the problem?
<caldera> if i knew how to use them lol
<fritz09> lol ? what is this
<fritz09> ?
<caldera> nothing, slang
<caldera> so can anyone help me
<fritz09> means?
<caldera> apt-get gives me all those commands,
<fritz09> did you tried to run those two commands from above?
<caldera> yes, but there are subcommands
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | caldera
<ubottu> caldera: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: you need to configure your sound card
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: maybe you need drivers
<ActionParsnip> caldera: after that run sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> caldera: you could also try a reboot
<dacbes> how configure soundcard?
<caldera> ok i will try reboot now
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: what soundcard do you have?
<dacbes> si7012
<dacbes> is the only i know
<afiestas> dacbes this card work perfectly in my computer, maybe you can try disabling pulseaudio
<afiestas> (search in google howto)
<afiestas> [12:19] <afiestas> dacbes this card work perfectly in my computer, maybe you can try disabling pulseaudio
<afiestas> [12:19] <afiestas> (search in google howto)
<afiestas> or try with another distro (an old version of kubuntu for example) with a live cd
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: is it muted in kmix?
<dacbes> no
<dacbes> all is full
<dacbes> in kmix
<dacbes> and in alsamixer
<ActionParsnip> ok so if you attempt to play music does it play or just refuse to play?
<afiestas> dacbes disable pulseaudio, cya!
<dacbes> i can't earth anything
<dacbes> nothing
<dacbes> but any error
<dacbes> how disable pulseaudio?
<dacbes> selecting alsa in preferences/sound?
<dacbes> sorry i'm very novice with linux
<caldera> me again, and no hope
<caldera> what i was doing is adding a new package to the adept manager
<caldera> and i misspeled a APT reference
<caldera> now it wont open anymore :(
<caldera> can i somehow reset to defaults or something
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: yes in sound prefs choose alsa
<ActionParsnip> caldera: can you give a pastebin of you konsole when you try to apt-get update
<caldera> whats a pastebin?
<caldera> E: Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<ActionParsnip> caldera: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ActionParsnip> caldera: and check that line out
<caldera> you mispelled ext but i figured itz out, thank you very much
<caldera> its fixed now
<dacbes> changed to alsa and nothing
<ActionParsnip> caldera: watch how you edit conf files
<ActionParsnip> caldera: there is no fuzzy logic, its either right or wrong
<caldera> i agree with that logic, but there should also be "discard wrong"
<ActionParsnip> caldera: thats a bit dangerous imho
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: you need to search round to see what you can do about your card, some people are saying it works straight away, are you running hardy or intrepid?
<dacbes> hardy
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: good
<ActionParsnip> id have a websearch round, see what you can find
<caldera> not in my perspective, if you need to enter a command in this order like "apt-get options command" then accept only this format discard any mispelled alike format
<caldera> but what do i know im a newbie linux user
<caldera> anyway, thanks for help, im now gonna browse through
<ActionParsnip> caldera: you could suggest it to apt-get
<afiestas> dacbes try with another distro via livecd for example mandriva kde and if in this distro you have sound, open a bug in launchpad saying it
<dacbes> nothing else?
<afiestas> currently I'm not using kubuntu so I can't help you
<afiestas> but sometimes, the best way to report a bug is checking if another distro have the same problem
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: im web searching, you search too
<afiestas> because the developers can check what for XXXX distro have
<afiestas> to get it working, and just copy it
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/204794
<sales_guy> Ok, made the mistake of trying to use the Nvidia Settings tool to edit my xorg.conf file. Now every time I boot all I get is the command line. I restored my backup .conf file both from after the Nvidia driver install and from before the Nvidia driver install. Still only command line. How do I get GUI back please?
<dacbes> this bug not is for my laptop. i tried this but nothing happends
<favro> sales_guy: tried typing   startx?
<dacbes> sorry for my english
<dacbes> i'm from spain
<ActionParsnip> dacbes: all im doing is webseaching, i gotta split, you could try
<ActionParsnip> !es | dacbes
<dacbes> sorry idon't understand you
<ActionParsnip> ive got to go
<ActionParsnip> try the spanish room
<sales_guy> favro: EE Failed to load "nvidia"  & EE No drivers available
<dacbes> in spanish room no one answer me
<favro> sales_guy: I would try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sales_guy> favro: muchas gracias... thanks that worked
<favro> :)
<sales_guy> Now if I could just get SKIM to work...
<favro> I don't kow anything about that...
<sales_guy> though I did lose my desktop and all of my shortcuts
<sales_guy> Ouch that's a killer command. All my bookmarks, mail settings, everything gone. Might want give a caveat before sharing that one out
<favro> sales_guy: can you logout and in again?
<favro> ctrl+alt+bkspace
<raja> I am too having problems with logging in after logging out(ctrl+alt+backspace works though)
<raja> I am using kde4.1.1 over kubuntu hardy
<raja> can anyone help me out?
<favro> try ctrl+alt+F2 then   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sales_guy> I get it. I'm in the UI as root, eh?
<favro> sales_guy: it seems so since your settings in your home folder aren't being used
<favro> what is the prompt in konsole?
<sales_guy> Ok. Now I'm back to phase 1. How to get my laptop to display the same thing on two screens.
<favro> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<favro> hehe
<sales_guy> twinview seems to stretch the desktop, not duplicate the desktop
<favro> you could try xinerama
<favro> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ghostcube> but with xinerama no compiz
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> u can clone twinview in nvidia-settings
<raja> I am having problems with shifting between kwin and compix
<neSSun0o> can anybody suggest a good alternative to network manager?
<ghostcube> manual configuration ?
<raja> I should have to use compiz because desktop effects in kde 4.1.1 is not working for me
<favro> raja: you need to ask about kde4 stuff in #kubuntu-kde4
<raja> ?
<ghostcube> compiz help in compiz-fusion channel
<ghostcube> :)
<raja> but nobody is there to respond
<ghostcube> kde4 is too buggy :|
<raja> what do i do?
<ghostcube> raja what is the problem ?
<ghostcube> have u tried fusion-icon to start compiz ?
<sales_guy> ghostcube: tell me about clone please
<ghostcube> sales_guy: just type into google clone screen+twinview+kubuntu
<raja> Thanks. My problem is, I can get desktop effects working in kde4.1.1 with compiz-but not with kde4's default window manager-kwin
<ghostcube> will show u all i think its not so hard but u can open nvidia-sttings and set all u want in the xserver tab
<ghostcube> raja: install the needed compiz packages and fusion-ivcon
<ghostcube> *icon
<raja> Also I cant have the compiz as the default composite manager after I am restarting x
<raja> I have installed all the necessary things from the repositories
<raja> If I try compiz --replace, then the window frame disappears and cant continue
<raja> I think kde4 can't pick the user set window manager(composite manager) at startup
<raja> I have the fusion icon installed
<sales_guy> ghostcube: not helping
<sales_guy> clone is a setting? Where does it go in xorg.conf
<raja> Is here anybody could figure out what's the actual problem?
<sales_guy> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the Kubuntu menu?
<sales_guy> (applications menu)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<raja> hello?
<sales_guy> Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the Kubuntu menu?
<ghostcube> sales_guy: save the edited xorg.conf and look into iot
<ghostcube> save to desktop
<ghostcube> raja: join compiz-fusion for compiz probs
<sales_guy> yeah, unfortunately in Twinview I can't see the Kubuntu menu to open any of my applications or settings. Is there a short cut key to open it (like the lovely Windows key on my laptop)
<raja> how can I?
<ActionParsnip> sales_guy: you can bind the power key to it if you want
<sales_guy> so the answer is no
<ActionParsnip> sales_guy: no its not no, you need to bind the scancode or event to make the menu popup
<king> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rioting_pacifist> http://pastebin.com/d7ad2da26 < i get that when trying to run spore, not sure if its wine causing the problem or X though
<ActionParsnip> king: do you have synaptic open, is apt-get running?
<king> how can i unlock apt *
<sales_guy> Yes, I have to do it, which means that NO there is nothing bound to it by default now, when I can't acces it
<king> nope
<king> nothing is opne
<king> when i use ps
<king> only bash and ps
<Rioting_pacifist> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Rioting_pacifist> !apt-fix | king
<ubottu> king: please see above
<king> thx
<Rioting_pacifist> king ps is limited to bash unless you use ps -A
<king> ok thx again
<lain_wired> Hullo!
<ActionParsnip> hi lain_wired
<lain_wired> I'm looking for a application I've seen used several times. It seems to be a CPU and harddrive monitor.
<lain_wired> I'm not sure what it's called, but it seems able to handle transparency.
<favro> conky?
<lain_wired> Anyone know of something like that? I could probably find a picture.
<favro> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 170 kB, installed size 524 kB
<lain_wired> hm. No.
<ActionParsnip> conky or superkaramba
<lain_wired> It doesn't seem right.
<ActionParsnip> !karamba
<ubottu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<lain_wired> MaWhat does superkaramba have to do with it then? o_O
<ActionParsnip> lain_wired: it can show cpu and ram usage
<lain_wired> Oh, okay. =]
<Rioting_pacifist> your in kubuntu so id guess its a karama plugin, it will have a different name for the specific plugin though
<ActionParsnip> well this is kubuntu support
<lain_wired> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=52079&file1=52079-1.jpg&file2=52079-2.jpg&file3=&name=FutureTech+BlackRed+Cyberpunk - i'll check karamba for it, and if you know what it is by sight, well here. =]
<ActionParsnip> that theme is ghastly
<dacbes> hola
<lain_wired> As in you hate it?
<lain_wired> I quite like it, but I think I'd get sick of it quickly.
<lain_wired> I found the app. It's called LappyMonitor
<lain_wired> It's lovely.
<ActionParsnip> lain_wired: if it works for you then sweet
<lain_wired> Hahah, I haven't installed the theme yet. Not sure if I even will.
<Rioting_pacifist> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<micettonero> hi, i use ubuntu and i've installed kde4 from kubuntu repositories. how can i totally remove gnome?
<favro> !purekde
<ActionParsnip> !purekde | micettonero
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ubottu> micettonero: please see above
<Rioting_pacifist> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<micettonero> ok thanks
<micettonero> another question :D
<micettonero> why doesn't sudo work on my kde4?
<micettonero> sudo kwrite gives me command not found
<micettonero> kdesudo kwrite too
<micettonero> or kdesudo kate etc.
<ActionParsnip> micettonero: you dont use sudo for gui apps
<ActionParsnip> you'll break the ownership
<ActionParsnip> use kdesu kate
<micettonero> neither kdesudo works
<micettonero> it gives me command not found
<ActionParsnip> maybe you havent installed kate or kwrite
<dark_> h
<micettonero> i'm not so stupid :D
<dark_> hii
<ActionParsnip> hi dark_
<neSSun0o> ActionParnsip: if that could interest you i solved the prob by removing networkmanager and installing wicd, then removing the existing driver and installing http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz now it works good without any packet loss... i hope it will last a bit more than the last time :D
<ActionParsnip> nice one bro
<ActionParsnip> once ou know what chip you have you're running
<micettonero> anyway, kdesudo gedit (for example) works well
<neSSun0o> apparently was the mix of networkmanager (a bad prog) and bad driver
<neSSun0o> now it all works
<neSSun0o> c ya
<ActionParsnip> peace
<mikz> Hi, Ive been having problems with my search engine script. When the page was loaded everything that was below the php code was deleted, until a search was made and results were placed on the page. Well, I've discovered that the problem was becasue of an exit command, which, as far as I can tell, ends the script and so the rest of the page isn't loaded, even though the php tag has been closed, and it affects the html.
<ActionParsnip> milz: id head into #php
<ActionParsnip> milz: its not a kubuntu issue, its a coding in php issue
<mikz> om thanks for the links, every little helps
<ldp> Hello
<Glady> 278 nicks
<ldp> heh
<ghostcube> but only 20 of them reponding
<ghostcube> :D
<ldp> this place isn't very active
<Maxa> where does that 20 come from... idle time, away status, what :)?
<Glady> sleeping
<Glady> they sleep with their laptop next to the pillow
<ghostcube> hmm no just looked at the log
<ghostcube> more than 20 different names not helping in here
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> it fluctuates maybe but ...
<ldp> Glady: I do that a lot
<ghostcube> mostly it depends on the region the guys from
<ghostcube> iam german so its later here
<ghostcube> :)
<Glady> so 20 on 275 are here in hour time
<Glady> hmm
<ldp> I'm from kuwait
<Glady> sounds very few
<micettonero> does anyone have this bug?
<micettonero> (sudo and kdesudo don't work with kde apps)
<ldp> no
<micettonero> it's so strange!
<ldp> who here thinks tht synaptic is a bloated poj?
<micettonero> http://img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=91565428gl9.jpg
<lain_wired> Hiya all. Where exactly does kubuntu store its default kcsrc files? (themes, etc)
<lordrayden> Hi, I updated to FFox 3.0.2 in my Kubuntu 8.0.4 and when I try to login to my hotmail account it says that I should use Firefox ?! how do I make this go away, koz I USE Firefox...
<lain_wired> Wait.
<lain_wired> What's telling you this?
<lain_wired> hotmail?
<ldp> are you messing with us
<lordrayden> yes
<ldp> ?
<ldp> HOTMAIL? ASKS YOU TO USE FIREFOX>
<lordrayden> yes
<ldp> :|
<lordrayden> and I AM using FF, I had no trouble with FF 3.0.2
<lain_wired> That sounds really suss.
<ldp> lordrayden: screenshot please
<lain_wired> Hotmail is in bed with Microsoft. :\
<lain_wired> *hyperventilates*
<ldp> +1
<lain_wired> XD
<lain_wired> ldp, any idea where system themes are stored?
<lain_wired> Oh goddamn it, hayfever. *sneeze*
<ldp> .theme, I think
<ldp> wait
<ldp> system themes?
<elzam> ребята помогите...
<lain_wired> The kcsrc files.
<elzam> как поменять кодировку в копете
<lain_wired> Right, that doesn't actually mean much to anyone else, but thanks.
<elzam> а то сообщения приходят иероглифами!!
<little>  /usr/share/apps/
<lordrayden> ldp, I sent U a screenshot
<lain_wired> <3
<lordrayden> got it?
<little> whoops
<little>  /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/
<lain_wired> lordrayden: usually you upload images somewhere, rather than sending them to specific people.
<lain_wired> It's kinda polite, and more people can help that way./
<lordrayden> k, wait 1 min then
<lain_wired> thanks little
<lain_wired> sure.
<little> Sure.
<lain_wired> little, this explains why so many themes on kde-look seem to not work very well.
<lain_wired> They don't seem to be written correctly.
<lain_wired> Hrm.
<little> Hey, is the Documentation tab broken for anyone else on this page? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<lain_wired> Hahah, yes. Unless it's supposed to give me index.php to download.
<little> Yep, same here. (:
<lain_wired> Those silly linux users.
<Glady> hey u
<Glady> stop insulting people
<Glady> I'll kick u out on the butt
<lain_wired> o_O
<little> Checking for signs of life in the development channel. (:
<lain_wired> I really hope that was a joke.
<ldp> umm
<Glady> it was not a joke
<ldp> +1
<lain_wired> Uh... huh.
<ldp> umm
<ldp> weird
<lain_wired> What's weird?
<ldp> nevermind
<lain_wired> Mkay.
<jussi01> little: lain_wired you can report a bug...
<lain_wired> Haha, "Hey guys, there's a bug! ON YOUR WEBSITE!"
<ldp> haha
<little> Yeah, I'm poking around on the site and haven't found the spot yet.
<Glady> hey the clown
<ldp> lordrayden: DCC fails
<ldp> just upload it on ImageShack or something
<little> Bug Triage? To report that the tab isn't working?
<jussi01> !bug | little:
<ubottu> little:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<lain_wired> I'd do it, but I can't see, as my eyes are watering from hayfever. *sigh*
<jussi01> little: website bugs go to launchpad also.
<lordrayden> ldp, I post it now on kubuntu forums and I'll be back with a link
<ldp> :D
<little> <--- <passes lain a bottle of NyQuil>
<lain_wired> I'm not sure what NyQuil is, but thanks!
<little> It will knock that Hayfever for a loop. (:
<lain_wired> Well that's good. =]
<ldp> is there a kubuntu chat channel?
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ldp> found it
<jussi01> :)
<Glady> !clown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clown
<lain_wired> ldp: Where did lordrayden go?
<Glady> !provocator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about provocator
<lain_wired> Clown? I really don't get it.
<jussi01> !botabuse > Glady
<ubottu> Glady, please see my private message
<Glady> !lain_wired
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lain_wired
<lordrayden> ldp http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3097762.0 is the link
<ldp> lain_wired: haha
<Glady> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ldp> jussi01: That was scary
<ldp> I tend to get freaked when people OP themselves
<lordrayden> ldp - sorry it took me some time
<jussi01> Just a reminder ladies and gents, this is a support channel, please take general chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic
<ldp> no problem, :)
<Glady> !kubuntu freaking show
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lain_wired> Well, lordrayden, there's a button right there that says continue.
<lain_wired> Perhaps... that may be of use?
<Glady> okay
<Glady> bye friends
<lordrayden> ldp I wonder Y that happens, with the new improved version of firefox and if anyone else had this problem, and if there is a way to get rid of this nonsense :)
<ldp> Xorg fail
<Glady> the new version is tired to never get answers
<aar> Hi, is there any way of making KMail display email attachments on top of the message rather than at the bottom?
<Freku> turn screen around :)
<lain_wired> lordrayden: most likely, it doesn't recognize the browser and thinks it's very old or very uncommon.
<lordrayden> my browser isn't recommending itself as FF anymore :)
<aar> Freku, good idea
<lain_wired> It's probably something that will go away very soon.
<lordrayden> k, tnx, I'll wait then :D
<lain_wired> =] good idea.
<lordrayden> when is FF 5 hitting the market :)) tnx guys, I appreciate UR time
<lain_wired> No idea, not for a while I should think.
<lain_wired> No problem.
<lain_wired> Come back any time. =]
<Glady> this place is Scientology church?
<lordrayden> CU later, I get back to work now
<jussi01> Glady: please keep on topic
<Glady> I want to give money
<ldp> Glady: you're just ticking him/her off now
<Glady> ?
<jussi01> !donate | Glady
<ubottu> Glady: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/donations
<little> I filed the bug report at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/274394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 274394 in ubuntu "Documentation tab on the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs page is broken." [Undecided,New]
<lain_wired> He meant he wanted to give money to COS.
<jussi01> little: great! :)
<lain_wired> I wish trolling was illegal and resulted in violent death.
<little> That was hard work! (:
<lain_wired> >.>
<ldp> hehe
<little> I've never filed a bug report before, and being presented with a list of applications to choose from kind of threw me. (:
<lain_wired> Ah. I can't remember the last time I filed a bug report.
<lain_wired> Back in the days when I was a young and naive advocate!
<lain_wired> Ubuntu stickers on the walls, handing out LiveCDs in homegroup.
<little> Which version of Kubuntu are you using?
<jussi01> lain_wired: please, lets keep to support questions and answers :) you are very welcome to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ldp> I have to make an announcement
<ldp> umm
<ldp> wrong tab
<lain_wired> Kay, sorry.
<agung> hello there
<lain_wired> Hullo!
<little> jussie01, are you a moderator?
<agung> how can i know the version of kubuntu that i using??
<little> Or, more specifically, are you on the Kubuntu team?
<jussi01> !version | agung
<ubottu> agung: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<jussi01> little: Im one of the operators here, yes
<little> I'm wondering how I find out what kind of contributing I can do to the Kubuntu wiki. The Documentation link on the development page is a blank slate and I'd love to do something with it, but I don't want to start something without knowing whether it would be welcome.
<agung> sory i mean the version of KDE???
<Glady> we appreciate at least 60 hours of volonteer work a week
<Glady> thanks little
<little> LOL
<Glady> you are welcoe
<Glady> welcome
<jussi01> Glady: thats not helpful
<Glady> yes yes
<Glady> we have a big lack in our wiki
<little> Version of KDE. Open Konqueror (or any other KDE application) and click the Help menu and the About entry and it will tell you the version of KDE at the top.
<ibilicki> what desktop wireless network adapter do you have that works out of the box in Kubuntu?
<Glady> the box is empty
<Glady> sorry
<little> Well, I've been trying to help out the Ubuntu wiki, since Kubuntu is sort of a subset or... something... of Ubuntu. But I'm a Kubuntu user, so I'd love to specialize. (:
<Glady> excellent idea
<Glady> little u are our freind
<Glady> please donate
<Glady> use paypal
<jussi01> little: Id drop into #kubuntu-devel and chat to them, there is a documentation channel, but I cant remember it now
<byteme_> Good morning all
<little> Nobody seems to reply in the development channel right now.
<byteme_> bummer
<byteme_> the best time is in the PM
<little> I know this is probably going to sound stupid, but I'm using Konversation to be on here, and I get red text sometimes. Is that a whisper? And how do I send that way?
<jussi01> little: yeah, just hang around a bit, it can be a little slow when people are busy with $reallife
<lain_wired> It's so PM it's nearly AM.
<jussi01> little: no, its just when someone mentions your nick
<little> That makes sense.
<little> Ah, okay, thanks!
<lain_wired> I love konversation. It's really brilliant.
<ldp> +1 lain_wired
<little> I'm kind of a newbie when it comes to IRC, but a lot of these Kubuntu and Ubuntu pages mention IRC as a way to contact the team, so I thought I'd try it. (:
<lain_wired> Fair enough. =]
<ldp> lain_wired: A friend of mine and I went on a krusde to konvert everyone to konvi once. We failed epically
<lain_wired> Kool!
<byteme_> jussi01: how do I install tar.bz2?
<byteme_> trying to install 'second life'
<ldp> brb people Badminton practice time
<Freku> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<lain_wired> I'm bored.
<lain_wired> back later!
<byteme_> thanks Freku
<little> For the record, in the event that anyone else wants to contribute to the wiki documentation of Kubuntu, I just logged onto the wiki and tried to create a page, and this is what it says: Note that documentation on this wiki should be moved to the new documentation wiki at https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<little> So I guess it's official that all documentation is now at ubuntu.com.
<mil> hi guys Nothing seems to happen even if I enable extra effects in Desktop Effects (Compiz).  I'm using KDE 3.9
<RurouniJones> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mil> thanks ubottu yeah tried that so many times nothing happens.  Says Compiz is installed. Tried uninstalling and installing no effect.
<RurouniJones> The channel is the bit you want
<RurouniJones> More support is available there.
<surgy> hello
<Linux_User> hi all, i have many kernal entries in grub, I want to have the latest kernal and delete the rest, how to do thta?
<little> Linux_User: http://littlergirl.googlepages.com/GRUBTips.html
<little> But for the record, it's a good idea to leave at least two, so if anything goes wrong, you have one to fall back on.
<Linux_User> Thankyou very much Little
<little> Yeah, good luck with it, and let me know if you have any trouble. My email is at the top if I'm not in here.
<Linux_User> Little I could not find it. plz if u could write it here
<gerem> hi all, everyone have an adress for a french chanel about ubunutu for a noob, plz thx a lot
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<gerem> thx
<jussi01> :)
<little> Linux_User: littlergirl@gmail.com
<little> Linux_User: It's at the top right of the page. Maybe I should do a Contact The Author section instead. (:
<ldp> little: You're female? (sorry, just had to ask)
<little> Yep, one hundred percent female. (:
<Linux_User> Thank You very much little
<little> Any time. (:
<nosky> hi
<jmesplet> ooooooooo
<jgauvill> oo
<jmesplet> mdr
<jgauvill> cé la matrice
<jmesplet> JCV connard de merde
<LjL> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<neSSun0o> what's a good instant messaging client?
<jussi01> neSSun0o: for which protocol?
<LjL> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<neSSun0o> jussi01: for MSN
<neSSun0o> LjL: oh c'mon give me a break!
<LjL> what's wrong with Kopete?
<jussi01> neSSun0o: see what the bot said, but kopete, amsn and kmess are all candidates
<LjL> i can give you a "break" i suppose
<neSSun0o> kopete its fine
<neSSun0o> amsn i dunno if its stable or not
<neSSun0o> kmess i dont know it at all
<richardbh> has a new version of KDE been released today?
<ldp> MySQL, DAMN YOU!!!
<little> I've got a MySQL cheat sheet, if interested... (:
<ldp> little: It's not that. It's giving me problems
<ldp> I can't change the dmin password
<ldp> I forgot the previous one :blushes:
<ldp> little: Give the cheat sheet anyways :D
<little> http://littlergirl.googlepages.com/DatabaseManagementCommandLine.html
<little> You could create another user with full privileges and then use that user to delete the original one. (:
<mdr> I've set my shell environment via an edit (export PATH) of $HOME/.bashrc.  Dunno if this is the proper way but it works, I can run the apps from anywhere on the command line.   However, if use KDE's "run command" applet (alt-F2) the app won't run unless I give it the full path.  How do I remedy this situation?
<ldp> I'm an idiot
<ldp> A "COMPLETE" idiot
<ldp> I completely forgot about the new user thing
<ldp> and now, I'm reinstalling
<ldp> idiocy to the limits
<little> mdr: I'm not a hundred percent sure, but I think you could export /usr/bin as well as $HOME and then both would work. Anyone?
<little> ldp: You'll remember it from now on. (:
<mdr> I should of said, I edited ~/.bashrc  using PATH= and export PATH.  This worked fine for the shell but doesn't work if I launch said apps using alt-F2.  Thing is, it used to work on Dapper but I forgot what I did to get it to work :(  Hate it when that happens.   Maybe I edited .xinitrc??
<Assurbanipal> hey guys...can someone plz tell me what the ideal sizes of partitions for a kuybuntu instalation is?
<little> mdr: Can you just add the path that you have to type into the run applet?
<mdr> yes it works then, (just a hassle)
<little> mdr: No, I mean can you add it to .bashrc where you added the other export path?
<mdr> oh i see what you're saying
<little> I've never done it, so I'm just tossing out ideas. (:
<Nece228> does kubuntu 8.10 will have double vision releases
<little> Assurbanipal: That's a topic that's hotly debated the world over.
<Nece228> like kubuntu kde 3 and kubuntu
<Assurbanipal> little, i m thinking of seperating system mount point and user(home) mount point.is this a good idea? and where will the data of installed programs be kept?
<Assurbanipal> little, any recomendation for those partitions' sizes?
<ldp> ye gods, I'm going to install openSUSE
<little> Assurbanipal: Yes, you can do this, and the programs will be kept in the places you define. When creating the home partition, create it under a different name and copy all your stuff over before unmounting and mounting as Home.
<mdr> On the desktop version, the default install just makes a swap partition and the one bit parttition for every thing else. No?   I think at least /home should be a seperate partition
<little> Assurbanipal: The sizes are what's hotly debated. The best I could suggest would be to take a good look at how much space each directory currently uses and give it at least that with room to spare.
<ldp> doesn't ubuntu automatically make seperate /home and / prtitions?
<jussi01> no
<ldp> I don't know, because I always partition manually
<ldp> Arch does that
<eduardo> hola
<ldp> hola amiga
<little> Nope. By default it makes the /boot, /swap and / partitions, with the / partition containing the main system and the Home directory.
<ldp> amigo*
<ldp> hha
<eduardo> disculpen hay alguien que me pueda asesorar  alevntar un servidor ftp en ubuntu?
<ldp> little: making a different /home partiton is good
<jussi01> !es | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ldp> because, I can make two distros share the same partition
<little> ldp: Yeah, I agree. It sure makes installing a new version easier. I've never done it, though.
<ldp> why not?
<ldp> I've founf it useful
<mdr> also on installs --  wipe out the root and keep the home
<ldp> because it's kind of my hobby to crash systems
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ldp> ok
<little> I have my stuff so thoroughly backed up that it's not really a worry for me if I lost my Home. I can wipe this computer and reinstall and have everything back the way it is in just a few hours. (:
<mdr> yeah, aint it fun ldp!
<Assurbanipal> in which partitins will the installed program files be kept? and will it be easier that way for later upgrades?
<ldp> EVERYONE migrate
<jussi01> thanks ldp :)
<jussi01> Assurbanipal: thae actual files are in the root partition, but if you have a home partition then a lot of the settings are there
<mdr> can you put /home and / on seperate partitions after the install is already done?  Or do you need to reinstall
<jussi01> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<little> Assurbanipal: As far as I know, installations would go into specific directories in the root partition. Configuration that you've specified is stored in your Home partition.
<jussi01> mdr: so thats a yes...
<little> You definitely don't need to reinstall to move things to different partitions. Linux is wonderful. (:
<ldp> +1 little
<ldp> little: do you run a server?
<Assurbanipal> ok, i see... so plz, some recomendation of sizes? would 10GB for system and 15Gb of user do ok?? also regarding future updates??
<ldp> Assurbanipal: what is the size of your HDD?
<little> I run a virtual server (JeOS) under VirtualBox.
<Assurbanipal> if i upgrade to kubuntu 8.10 when it will be released i mean
<ldp> Assurbanipal: that would be fine (10 and 15)
<ldp> little: my system is too slow for me to run a virtual one
<ldp> but I might try that once in a while
<ldp> my latest project is FreeBSD
<little> Assurbanipal: You can change the size of partitions later if you find that a partition isn't quite big enough, or is too big.
<Assurbanipal> it is 60GB. but i will also need some space for windows as i use m laptop for work
<Assurbanipal> i hope i won;t waste any space that way,,
<Assurbanipal> little, how coult i do that?? full disk space will be used, i will have installed windows too.. could the partitions be resized?
<little> ldp: Mine used to be.
<ldp> A!
<ldp> MySQL, I hte you
<ldp> Whenever I try to change something. it sys "Access Denied"
<little> Assurbanipal: I recommend looking at how much space you're currently using with the df -h command in a terminal window. Then right-click the /home folder to see how big it is. If you want to create a separate /home partition, you'll need to make it at least as big as it currently is, but most likely bigger so you have room for new files.
<little> Assurbanipal: Also, once you decide to repartition, however much space you give to the new /home partition will need to be removed from the / partition so it can be given to the new partition.
<little> Assurbanipal: I use http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<little> Assurbanipal: It's a wonderful program which can be run from CD. I've found it to be very stable for resizing partitions. I don't know about everyone else, but I've never lost any data as a result of using it.
<little> ldp: Did you log in successfully?
<ldp> little: fixed it
<little> Whoever it was that asked about KDE 3 and KDE 4, the development team says KDE 3 won't be released in the new versions <sigh>.
<little> ldp: Yay!
<little> ldp: What was wrong? <--- curiosity killed the cat and all that (:
<little> Assurbanipal: But just in case, back up everything before trying this!
<jeroen-> does anyone know how to be able to connect to a kde remote desktop (krdc) with Ubuntu?
<jeroen-> t gives a password, but doesnt want to login with vinagre
<jeroen-> krdc uses vnc right?
<Tm_T> jeroen-: IIRC no
<little> jeroen: Is this of any use? http://www.debianadmin.com/remote-desktop-sharing-in-ubuntu.html
<Tm_T> jeroen-: ah, sorry, it does
<ja1> What would be the best calendar program you know of?
<Sarasvati> Hello :)
<Sarasvati> Question: My professor told us we have to use the program endnote, but does anyone know if there's a linuxversion of that program or something that looks like it?
<little> It looks like Bibus might be an equivalent for Endnote: http://bibus-biblio.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need to change my video resolution.  how?
<mdr> Endnote is a commercial program.  Its windows and mac, and the mac may have to be intel based.  Don't know if there's a linux equivalent
<Sarasvati> Just found something called Kbib on the internet, but I can't find it in adept updater
<Ahmuck> http://folk.ntnu.no/greenall/files/EndNoteLinux.pdf
<Ahmuck> endnote on linux
<little> Ahmuck: Are you using a special driver, or is your video driver supplied by Kubuntu?
<Ahmuck> acutally i'm in kubuntu.  i have a large screen and want to reduce it to 10xx by 6xx
<Ahmuck> er, xubuntu
<Sarasvati> Kbib sounds better, but I can't find it in adept updater
<Ahmuck> but there is some command line thingy i can't remember for reconfiguring
<Ahmuck> http://ftp.ula.ve/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kbib/
<little> It used to be Ctrl Alt -  and Ctrl Alt +  but those don't seem to work any more.
<little> Kubuntu Forums post on changing resolutions: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3096276.0
<nikolas__> is the release date of ubuntu 8.10 known?
<o0Chris0o> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<richardbh> hi - when I logged on after a full update today, it ran a desktop setup wizard - is this normal? Kubuntu now makes a lot more noise than before; maximising, opening, closing etc.
<nicholasstorman> Hello
<nicholasstorman> Does anyone know where I can get to edit the applications menu?
<billos> bonsoir
<nicholasstorman> Does anyone know where the applications menu is located
<jussi01> nicholasstorman: just right click iirc
<nicholasstorman> I don't want to pm someone unless I have permission
<jussi01> nicholasstorman: no, you can edit the applications menu with a right click...
<jussi01> open it, then right click on it...
<nicholasstorman> I know but it's not in .config it's somewhere else
<CostaRicanQuaker> help, for some reason when i open a file on abiword or openoffice and i try to alter it, nothing will type...as in no characters appear when typing, what's the problem?
<MrPan> m
<bastid_raZor> for KDE3 when might 2.2.7 of Ktorrent be released?
<administrator> hi
<administrator> can anyone help me out
<administrator> i have a question
<administrator> ???
<icyfeet> About what?
<Ash-Fox> Caution, administrador is private messaging users here.
<administrator> terminal showz an error in my host name
<administrator> sorry am new here
<rickest> administrator: just state your problem specifically, if someone can help they will
<administrator> compiz check is not getting loaded
<administrator> i loaded kubuntu on ubuntu8.04
<rickest> what is "compiz check"?
<administrator> its for special effects of the desktop
<administrator> i believe
<administrator> http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<administrator> this site can give more info
<rickest> compiz-check just tells you if compiz will work.  does compiz-check show a problem?
<administrator> this is the error i c
<xmanhere> what error ?
<administrator> administrator@malik2007@vsnl:~$ compiz-check --version
<administrator> bash: compiz-check: command not found
<administrator> administrator@malik2007@vsnl:~$ sudo compiz-check --version
<administrator> sudo: unable to resolve host malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> [sudo] password for administrator: sendmail: warning: valid_hostname: invalid character 64(decimal): malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> actually i had changed my host name
<rickest> no idea, have never used compiz-check.  Have you followed a guide for installing compiz on Kubuntu?
<administrator> earlier in ubuntu
<administrator> yeah i did ric
<administrator> btw  can i correct my hostname to default
<rickest> forgetting about compiz-check for a minute, what happens when you run kde/compiz?
<administrator> ??
<administrator> okay ric
<administrator> it showed errors in my host name
<administrator> aomething which i did not copy
<rickest> what does 'hostname -f' say?
<administrator> administrator@malik2007@vsnl:~$ hostname -f
<administrator> hostname: Unknown host
<administrator> that is what it says
<rickest> try setting it: hostname [some_name_here]
<administrator> ok
<RenzoreK> Is it true that now proprietary multimedia codecs are only for sale, making Kubuntu commercialized?
<starenka> :))))))))))))))))))))))))
<administrator> [11:24] <administrator> it is now changed from root
<administrator> [11:24] <administrator> sucessfully
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> administrator@malik2007@vsnl:~$ hostname arshad
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> hostname: you must be root to change the host name
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> administrator@malik2007@vsnl:~$ sudo hostname arshad
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> sudo: unable to resolve host malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> sendmail: warning: valid_hostname: invalid character 64(decimal): malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> administrator@malik2007@vsnl:~$ sudo -i
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> sudo: unable to resolve host arshad
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> sendmail: warning: valid_hostname: invalid character 64(decimal): malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> sendmail: fatal: file /etc/postfix/main.cf: parameter myhostname: bad parameter value: malik2007@vsnl.net
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> root@arshad:~# hostname arshad
<administrator> [11:25] <administrator> root@arshad:~#
<administrator> [11:26] <administrator> d u copy me................... rick???
<jussi01> !paste | administrator
<ubottu> administrator: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rickest> administrator: so you set your hostname now?
<administrator> ya i did
<administrator> rick
<administrator> amm unable to install compiz fusion on kubuntu
<administrator> errors here
<administrator> ????????????///
<threewood_> Does anyone know why Firefox starts on a seemingly random desktop instead of on my active one?
<axel_> Hello! Is there a way to access a MS exchange server with kmail?
<RenzoreK> Does anyone know the command line argument to lock my session?
<nielsslot> RenzoreK: for KDE3, try what it says here http://www.debianhelp.org/node/9114
<RenzoreK> nielsslot: Thanks, worked
<Assurbanipal> hi guys, i am installin kubuntu, can someone help me out partitioning?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: OK.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Do you have any other operating systems on the HDD you want to install Kubuntu on?
<Assurbanipal> axel_, i want one partition for the system files and another for the home partition... i also have xp on the systemn
<Assurbanipal> axel_, i want a 15gb for the system files partition and 10 for the user (home)
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Do you have to "decrease" the the XP-partition?
<Assurbanipal> axel_, i am in the installation screen where i select the partitions. which mount point should i select for each?? and do you think the size of each partition is ok??i do not need to touch the xp partition
<Assurbanipal> axel_, got 45gb free
<Assurbanipal> axel_, unpartitioned space
<axel_> Assurbanipal: 15gb for the system files is a little bit too much - in my opinion.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Do you have any experiences with Linux so far?
<Assurbanipal> axel_, ok,10gb then?? it must be enough for future upgrades...
<sourcemaker> !pastbin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin
<sourcemaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Assurbanipal> axel_, i ve been using kubuntu for a while,but this is the first time i install it like that, in seperated partitions for user and system
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Currently my system files are about 5GB.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: 10 gb should be OK.
<Assurbanipal> axel_, so, 10gb for system... will this be enough for os and progs?
<sourcemaker> apt will autoremove the following packages... it's this wrong for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/50614/
<sourcemaker> using kde 4.1.1
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Do you burn DVD+/-R DL?
<Assurbanipal> dl??
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Double layer.
<Assurbanipal> no... not so far,haven't needed it
<axel_> Assurbanipal: It depends on the programs you install. But I think It
<axel_> 's OK.
<Assurbanipal> ok, 10 it will be then...
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Wich programms do you want to install.
<Assurbanipal> nohting special i think so far... no too many extras.. but i do need to be able to copy dvd's with k9copy for example..
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Background for the DVD-Question. K3B stores the tmp-files on the system partition. If there is not enough space on this partition you have to change the directory. That's all.
<Assurbanipal> ok, so 10 gb will be enough u say
<administrator> rick u there
<administrator> ??
<axel_> Assurbanipal: It depends on k9copy stores its tmp-files. Usually you should be able to select the tmp-directory.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: 10 gb should be enough.
<Assurbanipal> ok, it will be 12gm + 2 gb swap = 15gb, fair enough?
<Assurbanipal> :D
<Assurbanipal> haha i meant 13gb!
<sourcemaker> ist autoremove always safe?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: 13gb for the system partition?
<administrator> i hav a queation
<Assurbanipal> yes!
<administrator> i hav a qustion
<Assurbanipal> and another 10 for the user?
<administrator> tks
<administrator> Assur can u help m
<Assurbanipal> or maybe 15gb for the user-total of 30gb
<axel_> Assurbanipal: I think you will use 50% of it. But OK. Let's move foward.
<Assurbanipal> ok!
<axel_> Assurbanipal: The rest of the 45GB is for the home-partition?
<Assurbanipal> no!!
<Assurbanipal> i will make a "share" partition for both windows and linux
<Assurbanipal> so i was thinking for a 15gb home partition
<administrator> do i need to  wait
<administrator> ?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: It depends on the files you want to store on that partition. For me 15gb would be a little bit too small.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Please notice that the FAT32 filesystem does only support files with the max size of 2GB.
<Assurbanipal> ok, let's start with the system partition. it will be 12 gb and the type primary right?
<Assurbanipal> (the shared partition will be ntfs"
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Type: primary
<axel_> Assurbanipal: mountpoint: /
<Assurbanipal> ext3 journaling right?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: That's standard. I'd not change it.
<Assurbanipal> ok this is the system partition right??
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Y
<Assurbanipal> done with it!
<Assurbanipal> lets go to the user's partition now
<axel_> Assurbanipal: One word for the exchange-partition. Linux can write on NTFS-partitions but it can't handle the "owner"-information.
<Assurbanipal> meaning what?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: That means that it mght be that you store a file with Linux on that partition and you need to have admin-rights under windows to be able to read it.
<Assurbanipal> i will have admin rights
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Than that should not be a problem.
<Assurbanipal> no probs with that..
<Assurbanipal> ok
<axel_> Assurbanipal: OK. Let
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Let's move to the home-partition (partition with the user-data)
<Assurbanipal> so the users partition will also be a primary, ext3 again right?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Type: does not matter
<Assurbanipal> ok
<axel_> Assurbanipal: mountpoint: /home
<Assurbanipal> done!
<Assurbanipal> that was it?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Filesystem: ext3 (I'd suggest)
<Assurbanipal> now i only need the swap file right? about 2gb?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: It's a swap-partition but otherwhise you are right.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: How much RAM do you have?
<Assurbanipal> 1gb
<axel_> Assurbanipal: OK. 2GB is lagre but OK.
<Assurbanipal> should it be smaller u think?
<Assurbanipal> i don;t knw if it matters but i am on a laptop
<axel_> Assurbanipal: one sec please.
<Assurbanipal> ..
<stdin> do you need hibernation support?
<Assurbanipal> does it work/? i don't think it does... but should it work,i d loke to have it
<Assurbanipal> *like
<axel_> Assurbanipal: With 2gb you won't be too small.
<stdin> if you want it then your swap should be at least 1.5x RAM
<Assurbanipal> ok 2gb then
<axel_> Assurbanipal: I'd do that.
<Assurbanipal> ok,done!
<axel_> Assurbanipal: then the exchange-partition.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: OR?
<Assurbanipal> i will fix it later mate..
<axel_> Assurbanipal: OK. Any further questions so far?
<Assurbanipal> :) i was only troubled with the seperated system/user partitions
<Assurbanipal> no,i think i am ok now...
<Assurbanipal> i suppose the advantage of what i did is that it offers more security to the files i wil be working on,right?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: When you mount the exchange partition its mountpoint should be /media/[something like exchange]
<Assurbanipal> meaning that if i reinstall/upgrade for some reason kubuntu, they will not be touched right?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: For me it's convenience. You can exchange the Linux-distribution without having to configure the programs again.
<axel_> Assurbanipal: You culd also encrypt this partition.
<RenzoreK> Once you reinstall the programs ;)
<Assurbanipal> ok,i see!
<Assurbanipal> tnx!
<axel_> Assurbanipal: recomenndable for laptops
<Assurbanipal> not for desktops?
<axel_> RenzoreK Assurbanipal: OK. you have to reinstall them but you do not have to configure them again
<axel_> Assurbanipal: When the desktop is in a secure environment (environment just trustworthy persons have access to).
<RenzoreK> axel_: I know that, this is how my system is set up, Im just making it clear for some users that if you change distros, your personal files, and programs won't be there. Just the raw files (and configs) if they are on a seperate partition, you need to reinstall all your programs (First time I did this I didn't know which programs I had installed )
<axel_> Assurbanipal: It also depends on how paranoid you are. ;)
<Assurbanipal> axel_,  :P
<axel_> Assurbanipal: But for a mobile system encripting all partitions is a good thing to do. Just imagine you loose your laptop.
<Assurbanipal> after i create the swap partition... it says that the remaining 10gb is "unusable".
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Strange. I have no idea.
<Assurbanipal> why that?shouldn't i be able to create more partitions??
<favro> you can only have 4 primary partitions
<axel_> Assurbanipal: I'd just try it.
<Assurbanipal> what do u guys mean?? what should i do? don't wanna lose that 10gb of space!
<axel_> favro Assurbanipal: that's right. But why shouldn't it be possible to create secondary partitions?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: Just for testing: Try to create a secondary partition.
<favro> an extended partition is a primary one
<Assurbanipal> should i just make the swap partition lgical?
<Assurbanipal> ok,now it works///
<axel_> Assurbanipal: you could make the home-partition logical.
<Assurbanipal> i get the "new partition" option enabled
<Assurbanipal> should i make them both? if i do so,will i be able to resize later if needed?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: as far as I know the main difference between the partition types is that primary partitions are bootable.
<Assurbanipal> ok,then i should make them both logical and that's all,right? both swap and home partitions?
<axel_> Assurbanipal: I have no experience resizing partitions with ext3 filesystems.
<favro> extended ones can be bootable as well
<axel_> favro: really? That's new to me.
<Assurbanipal> favro, so what's the difference?
<Assurbanipal> (i 've made both home and swap partitions logical)
<favro> what do you mean what's the diff?
<Assurbanipal> (should i continue this way)
<Assurbanipal> ?
<axel_> Assurbanipal favro:CU!
<Assurbanipal> bye axel_ tnx!
<Assurbanipal> favro, if i continue with both partitions as logical will it be ok?
<favro> sure it will :)
<Assurbanipal> tnx!
<administrator> i hav a prob here
<administrator> administrator@arshad:~$ ccsm
<administrator> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<administrator> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<administrator> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<administrator> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<administrator> administrator@arshad:~$
<administrator> can anyone help
<favro> !paste | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<favro> !topic | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<administrator> topic
<marekt>  hi is it ossible to install apps on windows mobile device from linux?
<doc_> hi. i could use some support, i am unable to upgrade from 6.10 -> 7.04 (error: 404 not found)
<sonia> hi i want to go from kubuntu to ubuntu can someone tell me hoe??
<sonia> i have been trying to install skype on kubuntu is just cant get it
<sonia> is there anyone here
<Assurbanipal> guys, i 've installed kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix, how do i upgrade to kde 4.1?
<edgy> Hi, how can I set the clock in the panel to show 12h time instead of the current 24h?
<rickest> edgy: right-click the clock, date & time format, time format
<edgy> rickest: when I right-click there is no option date and time format. I have "Digital Clock Settings" I tried this but can't see a way to change the format. this is kde4
<rickest> edgy: ah, I don't know KDE4.  you've obviously looked under Dig Clck Settings, I take it
<edgy> rickest: yes I can change the font, color, timezone, year but can't change the format. let me ask in #kubuntu-kde4 and see ...
<richardbh> hi
<richardbh> as i logon i get an error sound - does anyone know where the kde(?) log file is kept?
<novacrasher> can someone help me install a program from a tar.gz file? I am used to using adept :)
<novacrasher> I extracted the tar.gz file using ark into a directory but I can't seem to find a shell file to run... Any suggestons?
<ldp> yay
<diego_> Buenas noches a todos/a
<eagles0513875> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<diego_> Good night for everybody from Spain
<eagles0513875> lol whoops#
<eagles0513875> sry diego lol thought you needed the spanish channel
<diego_> thanks
<Haza> Evening folks. Im using Kubuntu 7. Is there anything i need to know before i upgrade to kubuntu 8?
<mearshmptn> ?
<richardbh> is there any way to find out what caused an error noise to be played?
<eagles0513875> google richardbh
<richardbh> eagles0513875: any suggestions as to keywords? I keep turning up results about problems with sounds
<richardbh> my problem is that I know theres an error somewhere whenever I log on, because the error thunk noise plays...i just dont know what the error is
<eagles0513875> richardbh: you could also check dmesg or in the /proc or in /var/logs
#kubuntu 2008-09-26
<Haza> So would i be safe to just do an upgrade from kubuntu 7 to kubuntu 8?
<eagles0513875> ive done it before no problems
<Haza> eagles0513875: Cheers mate. I just wanted to be sure
<Haza> This is my development laptop :)
<eagles0513875> Haza: lol if its dev what u gotta loose
<eagles0513875> night all
<richardbh> does anyone know how to turn off the program opened/program closed noises?
<richardbh> they only started today
<jose> ops
<richardbh> ok..i updated various things today. Does anyone else have little sparkly noises play whenever you open, close, minimise or maximise something?
<mefisto__> richardbh: you can configure all that in systemsettings > notifications
<richardbh> ahha, thanks mefisto__
<killa_> does any one have solutions for choppy flash playback in firefox - ubuntu 8.04
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> I just have a question.
<x_link> I installed Kubuntu on my laptop that I bought today.
<x_link> I did something right now and the speaker-icon next to the clock dissapeared.
<x_link> How can I get it back?
<cosmofield> x_link: kmix
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey, will take a look.
<x_link> cosmofield: Thanks
<x_link> cosmofield: I have another problem.
<x_link> I can't get any sound.
<x_link> On my new laptop.
<x_link> When I have the mousepointer over the speaker-icon it says that the volume is on max and I see a picture of a headphone.
<x_link> But I don't get any sound at all.
<x_link> Card: HDA Intel
<x_link> Chip: Realtek ALC861-VD
<x_link> View: [Playback] Capture All
<x_link> That's what alsamixer says.
<x_link> And I use Kubuntu Gutsy. A guy just told me that this card is not supported in Gutsy. But can that really be true?
<cosmofield> x_link: true, in hardy it is working ootb, I have the same sound card in my laptop
<x_link> cosmofield: Wow, that's really not good news =/
<x_link> cosmofield: So I can't do anything about it at all except from re-installing?
<Denise> <richardbh> ok..i updated various things today. Does anyone else have little sparkly noises play whenever you open, close, minimise or maximise something?
<cosmofield> x_link: it is easy to get it work, I just edited a config file, don't remember exactly
<x_link> Okey, in Gutsy+
<x_link> ?
<x_link> Or do I really have to install Hardy?
<Denise> it is ok
<cosmofield> x_link: you need to recompile alsa, there's various howto guides covering that sound card in gutsy
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey, I REALLY suck on this.
<x_link> I really don't know much about Linux and absolutly not about compiling.
<chris_foster> hi, i installed lm sensors, and it always displays my cpu and case heat at 25C, I know something is wrong. Is that what lmsensors displays when it cant find those sensors?
<Denise> what is wrong
<chris_foster> I dont think that it should stay at the same exact temp all the time, because one of my sensors works and it varies alot
<x_link> cosmofield: Wouldn't a newer kernel help?
<Denise> oh
<Denise> men things
<maxsuel> ooooooooooooooo
<x_link> Which is the newest kernel för Kubuntu Gutsy?
<x_link> Is it 2.6.22-14-generic?
<cosmofield> x_link: may I ask why do you use gutsy anyway? :/
<x_link> cosmofield: I don't know =)
<Denise> for the guts
<cosmofield> x_link: there's one site with info about re-compile alsamixer  http://www.masclat-micros.com/alc861vd.htm
<x_link> There were some things that I didn't like in Hardy. But I don't remember which things. Was a couple of months ago I used Linux.
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey, thanks will take a look. But I don't know how to compile.
<x_link> cosmofield: Maybe I should just change all "gutsy" to "hardy" in my repo and upgrade?
<cosmofield> x_link: try do a fresh hardy installation instead :)
<cosmofield> if you upgrade, is's a small chance that the sound still not working
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey.
<anger_> Olá, boa noite!
<anger_> Alguém usa KURUMIN NG???
<Denise> ok
<Denise> i go
<Denise> merde
<anger_> Hello! Somebody here talks portuguese?
<Denise> ask to pedro
<Denise> he does
<anger_> And you Denise? Are you French?
<Denise> yes
<dr_willis> No hoblo
<Denise> why
<Denise> do i look french?
<anger_> Yes. I think so...
<Denise> ok
<Denise> i choose to take it as a compliment
<anger_> Something tell this to me.
<anger_> Am i right?
<Denise> yes
<Denise> you are right
<anger_> Oh...my God...It's incredible
<Denise> oh
<dr_willis> My Brother In law is a French Pastry Chef.
<dr_willis> :)
<Denise> and why is that
<anger_> Hummm
<Denise> french pastry chef
<Denise> oh
<dr_willis> He made his own wedding cake..  it had so much   alcohol in the iceing.. you got drunk just walking by it.
<Denise> lol
<anger_> I'm very happy to talk with a Frech girl...
<Denise> no
<Denise> no
<Denise> i hate addicts
<anger_> I'm Brazilian
<Denise> ah bon
<anger_> What is "Addicts"?
<Denise> bizarre
<stdin> erm, servilely offtopic chat going on here
<Denise> drunks
<Denise> oh
<Denise> sorry
<Denise> only the joy to be unbanned
<ForgeAus> heya ll :)
<x_link> cosmofield: Hi again, still there?
<cosmofield> x_link: Hi
<x_link> cosmofield: I just did those things on the URL you linked me. So I'm rebooting now to see if it works =)
<x_link> I REALLY hope it will work =)
<cosmofield> x_link: Ok, hope it will work the first time, or else change some settings :)
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey, now it's time to try it out =)
<x_link> cosmofield: Still doesn't work = /
<x_link> But it seems like the headphones are supposed to be in use.
<x_link> Why is that?
<x_link> Item: Headphone.
<x_link> Why does it say headphone?
<x_link> I don't have my headphones plugged in.
<x_link> cosmofield: The sound works now =)
<x_link> But ONLY with the headphones =/
<x_link> When I pull out the headphones it makes a LOAD BEEP-sound
<cosmofield> x_link: what computer do you have?
<x_link> cosmofield: Lenovo N200.
<x_link> Ojjj
<x_link> Now it works without the headphone as well =)
<x_link> But it's not working propely.
<x_link> I will install Kubuntu Hardy tomorrow instead.
<cosmofield> x_link: what's not working propely?
<x_link> cosmofield: I can't put up/down the colume,.
<x_link> cosmofield: You know where I can get Kubuntu Hardy?
<x_link> Sorry
<x_link> Kubuntu Hardy Alternate
<o0Chris0o> !hardy
<ubottu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<x_link> o0Chris0o: I don't want Ubuntu.
<x_link> It's Ubuntu on that link.
<x_link> I want Kubuntu Hardy Alternate
<o0Chris0o> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<x_link> I found it.
<x_link> o0Chris0o: Thanks anyway.
<o0Chris0o> alternate downloads are also on kubuntu.org website
<cosmofield> x_link: Good luck with 8.04 :)
<x_link> cosmofield: You think it will work better with Hardy?
<x_link> cosmofield: Is there any 8.10?
<x_link> I heard a guy talk about 8.10 a short while ago.
<x_link> 1-2 hours ago, but not in this channel.
<cosmofield> x_link: I would probably wait about one month for 8.10
<x_link> Alright.
<x_link> Then I will go for Hardy.
<cosmofield> else you will download a lot of updates
<x_link> cosmofield: You think the sound will work properly with hardy?
<x_link> Since it's newer.
<cosmofield> x_link: try kde live version first and find out
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey, where can I get that?
<cosmofield> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<x_link> cosmofield: Okey, I will just install Hardy right away instead.
<CoJaBo-Eee> Why does my Firefox say its 3.0.3? I thought the latest was 3.0.2? o_O
<cosmofield> it was a firefox update today
<o0Chris0o> updates = mmmm good
<x_link> cosmofield: I must go now. But thanks alot for your help. I really appreciate it alot.
<x_link> cosmofield: I will be back tomorrow again when I have installed Hardy instead, then I will tell you if it made a difference.
<x_link> Good night!
<cosmofield> x_link: oki, bye~ ^_^
<Denise> last time
<ForgeAus> speaking of firefox 3.03 theres no what's new pagerofl
<ForgeAus> it came up telling me: Hmmm, we’re having trouble finding that one.
<Denise> assholes
<o0Chris0o> hmm
<anger_> !Luciano
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luciano
 * o0Chris0o smacks Denise with the latest edition of kubuntu
<anger_> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Sad> Is there any one from Brazil or Portugal?
<o0Chris0o> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ForgeAus> isn't luciano a pokemon or something? ...
<anger_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cosmofield> sometimes I can only start firefox from the cmd line, from the menu it will only show a bounching icon, do this happened to somebody else? :/
<nash> hello
<ctw> Hi! I just ran into a installation issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50686/ Any idea how to fix this?
<NCommander> ctw, try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade && sudo aptitude installpython-enthought-chaco2
<ctw> Fixed it with a apt-get remove, apt-get clean, and another apt-get install
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> heh
<ctw> NCommander: thanks anyway
<bdizzle> okay, I realize C++ makes .exe files, but is there a C++ compiler that I can use in Kubuntu, then run wine to run the programs?
<bdizzle> I've got a programming class next semester and I don't have enough penguin water to purify myself after booting up into the windows partition of my computer
<ctw> bdizzle: you can make linux executables with C++
<dr_willis> C++ dosent really make .exe files.. it compiles code.. :)
<dr_willis> under windows the compiled code has .exe extension
<dr_willis> There are Compilers for Linux. bdizzle
<bdizzle> okay, so then then what would be a program in Kubuntu that will compile code into both .exe and its equivalent command-line file in linux?
<dr_willis> gcc can do cross compilation.
<dr_willis> and ive never done it.. so thats about all i know on the topic.
<bdizzle> ok, at least its a start for me to look into
<dr_willis> !compiler
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dr_willis> !C++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<dr_willis> I tend to use perl/python :) then the stuff runs under windows or linux
<sumo_su> !.run
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run
<sumo_su> !run
<dr_willis> Or ya can go hard-core and use  some of the Free Basics out! :)
 * chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> does this command work in kubuntu?  chull@vir:~$  cat /proc/asound/cards  #and
<dr_willis> try it and see?
<dr_willis>  cat /proc/asound/cards   should work. i think
<chalcedony> dr_willis: then something is broken in my husband's installation
<chalcedony> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<chalcedony> <chalcedony> <chull> chull@vir:~$
<chalcedony> <chalcedony> <gnubien> chull: your ubuntu install is broken somehow, dont know how to fix it
<dr_willis> cat /proc/asound/cards
<dr_willis>  0 [NVidia         ]: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia
<dr_willis> it works here.
<o0Chris0o> 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel :D
<dr_willis> but but but... hda is a hard drive! :)
<DaskreecH> Hallo
<DaskreecH> trying to get fglrx running
<DaskreecH> When I run sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko I get a error not permitted
<DaskreecH> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scienceboy> hi. i'm running kubuntu 7.xx. it has been working just fine, but all of a sudden i noticed that its been getting really unresponsive and slow. does anyone know why that might be?
<lovre> hello all
<lovre> on my ext3 partition (not the one with OS), there is a folder lost+found. It is allways empty. Can i delete this folder?
<dr_willis> lovre,  leave it alone.. when the drive gets fscked, it would just remake it.
<dr_willis> if any errroes ever  get corrected then 'lost and found' files might get moved to that dir.
<lovre> ok
<scienceboy> hi. i'm running kubuntu 7.xx. it has been working just fine, but all of a sudden i noticed that its been getting really unresponsive and slow. for example, i type something in pidgin and it doesn't show up for 45 seconds. does anyone know why that might be?
<dr_willis> Or delete it if you want.. :) it will jsut get remade I imagine
<lovre> dr_willis: ok, ty
<lovre> scienceboy: do you have free space on your disk?
<dr_willis>  its notihing to get worried about. :) unlike 'mysterious' files and dirs you see on windows
<scienceboy> yeah, about 2 gigs left. the entire hard drive has about 13 gigs on it, and it was running rather well
<lovre> dr_willis: cool
<scienceboy> do you think i should delete some files?
<lovre> scienceboy: should work fine as is
<lovre> scienceboy: any drivers updated lately, graphics...?
<scienceboy> nope
<scienceboy> none whatsoever
<nicodarious_> hey all
<nicodarious_> anyone willing to talk about the suspend issues?
<nicodarious_> or am i just SOL?
<lovre> scienceboy: go to KSysGuard, and check the processes. Maybe some of them are using all the CPU
<lovre> nicodarious_: what suspend issues
<lovre> :D
<scienceboy> lovre: thanks
<lovre> scienceboy: np
<nicodarious_> lovre: the part of resuming ends in a black screen (LCD backlight on) and no USB.  have keyboard though, but nothing works, as far as ctrl-alt-F1 or anything (just num lock, caps lock and scroll lock lights)
<nicodarious_> lovre: hibernate works when resuming though.
<nicodarious_> lovre: i have edited some files and will share them with you if you would like, if you might have an idea of what could be causing the problem
<lovre> nicodarious_: tbh, i think i wont be able to help about that, sorry :S
<nicodarious_> lovre: i have also uninstalled powernowd for cpufreqd and installed cpufreq-utils.
<nicodarious_> ok, well thanks though.
<lovre> nicodarious_: np, hang in here, some1 oughta help
<nicodarious_> any other takers on this problem?
<nicodarious_> lovre: heh.  been channel surfing for the past few hours with only problems in every room.  helped out where i could (as long as they weren't being trolls) but wasted more time fixing other peoples problems than working on my own lol
<LeeJunFan> I guess it's my turn to ask for help instead of always just giving :p... I got a new HD, it's too big for my bios to handle (over 137G), and I've never tackled this problem before. I thought after the system was booted linux rather than the bios handled it, but even now booting from USB it says sda is only 137G. I have a feeling it's the sda stuff in ubuntu ignoring my boot params for cyl,head,sec
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: it sounds like you have two options
<LeeJunFan> better than none.
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: one, partition off your hdd to be smaller than 137GB per partition or check to see if you can get a bios update that supports more than 317GB
<DaskreecH> I Konkur
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: what kind of computer is it that it's installed in?
<nicodarious_> as far as is it IDE HDD or is it a SATA HDD?
<nicodarious_> how old is the bios (check the date on the bios boot screen or in the bios setup), or how old is the computer?
<LeeJunFan> nicodarious_: it's an IDE hd, in a laptop which offers no bios upgrade for that.
<nicodarious_> what kind of laptop and what model #?
<LeeJunFan> That's the thing, the laptop is only about 4 years old, so 3 years older than ATA-6, I guess they skimped.
<LeeJunFan> nicodarious_: it's a sager, actually a rebranded clevo d470k
<nicodarious_> quite possibly
<nicodarious_> ok.  brb
<nicodarious_> btw, i am on a Sager right now too ;)
<LeeJunFan> nicodarious_: cool, thanks for your help. I have it partitioned right now with 30G NTFS, 10G /, so / is under the 137, but it's inside an extended that encompases space beyond what it can reach.
<LeeJunFan> I partitioned the drive while it was hooked up via a usb/ide adapter, which of course got all the sizes right. copied all my stuff over with rsync, installed grub, etc. boot and it complains about access beyond reach.
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: i'm looking thru my websites right now to see if i can find something for your hardware
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: since it's a rebrand, there might be somewhere else that has the bios update, (possibly)
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I've looked, unfortunately they do a good job hiding their bios updates.
<nicodarious_> http://www.hypersonic-pc.com/aviator-notebooks/aviator-sr7-pictures.html   for right now, this is a link to what mine looks like, although i didn't buy it from hypersonic
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: are you ready to recieve a file?
<nicodarious_> i have found a bios update to 2.02
<LeeJunFan> nicodarious_: probably not - behind a firewall.
<nicodarious_> let's try at least.
<nicodarious_> i'm behind a firewall also.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, it told me connection actively refused, must have been yours.
<nicodarious_> are you able to recieve that file?
<LeeJunFan> shall I pm you my e-mail?
<nicodarious_> must have been.. damned military bases...
<nicodarious_> if you want.  it's only 369KB
<nicodarious_> but i'll give you the site to see if you want to use it or not though.
<LeeJunFan> actually I've already got 202.
<nicodarious_> http://www.notebookforums.com/showthread.php?s=0f121da325fffe263ec53b56bfffa6e5&t=167906
<LeeJunFan> 204 even, but I think that one is funky on this system.
<nicodarious_> go down towards the bottom and grab the files from the main post there.
<anger_> Somebody have the Firefox updated to 3.0.3?
<LeeJunFan> nicodarious_: thanks, I actually have all those. I'm pretty sure I had issues with 2.04 and am running 2.02 now. I'm going to check the zips for changelogs.
<nicodarious_> ok, well i know the 2.04 is only an alpha release, so it may be best to stay with 2.02
<LeeJunFan> I still think it's the libata-pata drivers that are screwing me, I should be able to tell the kernel how to treat the HD from grub with hda= or ide.core.chs= but it seems to ignore it.
<nicodarious_> but really, i would change your partition table on your 250GB drive (or whatever the size is).  it may be the easiest route
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: i don't know enough about that to tell.  sorry....  i'm actually here for my own problems too, lol
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: my suspend won't come to resume on my system
<LeeJunFan> nicodarious_: does it at least try? I've found I always have problems with framebuffer when it comes to suspend/resume and have to use vga=normal boot param.
<nicodarious_> had it working last night, but for some reason, it's no longer working now that i cleaned up my Desktop lol.  go figure lol
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: hmmm..  well, i have FB enabled.
<nicodarious_> maybe i ought to try it with it disabled
<LeeJunFan> I think there's a page detailing some of that.
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<nicodarious_> it tries to come out of suspend, but i get a black screen (LCD backlight though) but also no USB.  also, i checked the logs and the wifi card (iwl4965) is hanging before i hit the shutdown key
<nicodarious_> all this MIGHT be caused by the framebuffer holding up the video from coming up, but i'm not sure.  i know that when it did work for a while, the wifi had trouble reconnecting to the net (took about 30 secs to register and reconnect)
<nicodarious_> i'll try out the fb problem first.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, if not maybe having suspend remove the wireless module first.
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: brb.  going to try rebooting without fb and then try suspend.
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: yeah, that's already set within /etc/default/acpi-support file under MODULES to stop before suspend
<nicodarious_> err STOP_SERVICES
<nicodarious_> that's what i mean
<nicodarious_> rb in a few minutes
<Search4Lancer> help: something is sucking my processor and ksysguard is unable to tell me what (the numbers aren't adding up)
<Allan_Rhae> hello all
<DaskreecH> hi
<Search4Lancer> also, constant read/writes on my external HD... guessing possibly related
 * genii hands out coffees
<o0Chris0o> :D
<mr---t-> thanks I could really  use a coffee
<genii> mr---t-: Anytime
<Daisuke_Ido> mmm, coffee
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: :)
<Search4Lancer> smart people: need help
<Search4Lancer> :-)
<Search4Lancer> something is sucking my processor and ksysguard is unable to tell me what (the numbers aren't adding up)
<Search4Lancer> also, constant read/writes on my external HD... guessing possibly related
<Daisuke_Ido> top?
<genii> Strigi?
<supernix> hiya gang
<supernix> wassup
<Search4Lancer> top?
<chalcedony> drip
<nicodarious_> LeeJunFan: you still here?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, still trying to find a fix :)
<emmanuel> hola hola soy emmanuel
<emmanuel> hi hi im emmanuel
<emmanuel> from argentina
<nicodarious_> yeah, same here.....  but i have narrowed it down quite a bit
<emmanuel> i got a problem
<nicodarious_> what is it, emmanuel?
<emmanuel> why when I see a flv video in youtube, this looks slow? and pixeled too...
<emmanuel> Im using ubuntu
<LeeJunFan> well, I'm gonna dd my mbr/part tables on my new drive and try again. biab maybe.
<nicodarious_> that's the video for you. crappy editing
<kylose> hello everyone
<emmanuel> but this happens with every video of youtube, in each browser that I use
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: have you checked it with a video that you have made yourself yet?  or watched an avi file with another player?
<nicodarious_> hello
<kylose> i was wondering if anyone could help with a raid issue
<emmanuel> well, avi file plays cool
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: then it's the video then.  not your player
<nicodarious_> kylose: what issue?
<kylose> trying to create a raid 5 array using mdadm, but i keep getting "mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: no such device or address"
<emmanuel> but plays frame per frame, you know
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: there's nothing that we can do to fix someone's compression of a video
<kylose> i tried adding --auto=yes to the end of of mdadm
<nicodarious_> ohhhh...
<emmanuel> not pixeled, sorry, framed
<kylose> no go
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: just a sec.
<emmanuel> ok thanks
<nicodarious_> kylose: ok, now have you set up the partitioning table and set it correctly with a uuid and then inserted it into /etc/fstab correctly?
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: the file you are trying to watch is a flash video right?
<kylose> no, none of the tutorials i've been able to to understand have mentioned that
<emmanuel> its of video thats embebed in youtube
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: i would suggest going to your synaptic manager and downloading swf player or something.
<emmanuel> Im watching it directly from youtube
<emmanuel> I got the swf player installer and running
<emmanuel> its installed and running, sorry
<nicodarious_> kylose: ok then, brb.  i think i have a website about setting up a raid in Ubuntu.
<kylose> much appreciated
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: have you installed Flashplayer also from synaptic?
<emmanuel> thats right
<emmanuel> all from synaptic
<nicodarious_> kylose: you're suing 8.04, right?
<kylose> yessir
<nicodarious_> kk.  brb.
<kylose> all drived have ext3 on them using gparted
<kylose> *drives
<nicodarious_> ok, emmanueli would now suggest to uninstall swf OR flashplayer.
<nicodarious_> kylose: that's your first no no
<emmanuel> ok, then?
<kylose> mm?
<nicodarious_> kylose: delete ALL partitions on the drives
<nicodarious_> kylose: do not partition the drives.  the raid setup will partition them for you in it's own special way
<emmanuel> and then? Do I have to install again?
<kylose> nic: all partitions are now deleted
<nicodarious_> when i set mine up, my raid 0, i used lvm characteristics on the drives.
<nicodarious_> i'm trying to find that lvm site now, so to hand it down to you and so i don't get anything wrong
<nicodarious_> darn slow internet.....
<kylose> hehe
<kylose> no worries
<kylose> spent all day learning about ubuntu
<nicodarious_> http://unthought.net/Software-RAID.HOWTO/Software-RAID.HOWTO-11.html
<nicodarious_> that's one
<kylose> set up my first samba share
<nicodarious_> http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/raid-lvm.php#raid
<kylose> wow this tutorial is way better than anything i've seen so far
<nicodarious_> :D
<kylose> thanks
<nicodarious_> hey, no prob!
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: ok, back to your prob.
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: kylose's problem was a pretty easy fix. so i dealt with it quick.  yours on the other hand is a little more in depth i think
<emmanuel> ok tellme
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: as far as your player goes, i think there MIGHT be a conflict of interest between the two players.
<nicodarious_> i would suggest getting rid of one.
<emmanuel> ah, ok
<emmanuel> so I have to uninstall one of them?
<nicodarious_> also, see if you can get the latest player and install that thru Firefox or something. a great place that i go to is the nvidia website since they like pretty flash stuff on their website.
<nicodarious_> i would suggest uninstalling all flash players for now.
<nicodarious_> then installing one, or installing one thru firefox by visiting a flash-made site, like nvidia.com
<emmanuel> ok, I m gonna try it!
<nicodarious_> that's the only thing i can think of myself....  right now i'm trying to deal with my own problematic hardware and suspend mode system...  so sorry if i can't be of TOO much help lol
<emmanuel> thanks body, this support its awesome!
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: good luck
<emmanuel> and apologize my english!
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: no problem.  you're spanish, right?
<nicodarious_> emmanuel: i deal with a lot of spanish in my job, so i know how to decipher what is being said
<nicodarious_> i just can't speak it lol
<emmanuel> Im from argentina
<emmanuel> De donde eres tu nico?
<genii> Apparently not
<mr---t-> where are you he said
<mcine> oi alguem ai?
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kylose> anyone able to help a frustrated user out with his poor raid array?
<mcine> helooo!
<trey> hey.
<mcine> I AM from brazil
<trey> i'm not. :P
<trey> i'm from the U.S.
<mcine> hei!!
<o0Chris0o> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mcine> brasileiro sim e dai
<genii> mcine: If you have a problem with Kubuntu, ask your question here in English or in #ubuntu-br channel en espanol
<trey> i have a question.
<mcine> you is gay?
<trey> i just installed hardy heron since my friend told me that i'd like it.
<genii> mcine: Techinical support questions only
<trey> and it doesn't recognize that i have a video card.
<mcine> oh yes, sorry
<mcine> you is admin, genii?
<o0Chris0o> do you know what video card you have installed?
<trey> is it okay to ask what i should do to fix that issue?
<genii> trey: Is it a Unichrome video card?
<trey> i'll be honest and say that i'm not tech smart.
<trey> i could probably figure it out with sometime.
<trey> just curious if this was something that's normal?
<genii> mcine: No, but there are many around who would boot you for being crude in here
<genii> trey: Not normal. Usually if it can't decide the card, goes with safe option like vesa
<kylose> would anyone be willing to help me with a raid setup question?
<mcine> help in pt br pless!!
<genii> trey: However some cards like ATI or intel i810 choke with vesa as the driver
<mcine> please!
<genii> mcine:    /j #ubuntu-br
<trey> genii: would this problem cause it to only allow me to pick one screen resolution?
<mcine> i love genii
<trey> i can only chose 800x600 or somehting like that.
<mcine> hehehe
<genii> trey: With ATI, mostly yes. With i810 it just chokes completely and stays black
<trey> is there an easy way to fix it?
<trey> lol.
<trey> sorry if i'm asking the impossible.
<genii> trey: What says result of command in Konsole of:  lspci | grep VGA            ?
<mcine> my sound is down
<mcine> helpe me
<mcine> help me
<o0Chris0o> mcine
<genii> mcine: What says result of command in Konsole of:  lspci | grep Audio            ?
<mcine> ha
<trey> geni: 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<genii> trey: OK. So ATI, older one
<trey> yeah.
<kylose> i'm just going to throw this out there but i'm having issues creating a raid 5 array, after attempting to use the mdadm command, i keep getting "mdadm: error opening /dev/md0: No such device or address" and have already tried the common workaround of adding -auto=md to the end of the command
<trey> very old. :(
<mcine> wait genii
<trey> my computer is a PPC that I put hardy heron on.
<trey> other than the screen resolution issue i love the OS.
<mcine> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<genii> trey: what says result of: lspci -nn | grep VGA        ?
<mcine> yes
<genii> mcine: You need to follow the steps then for an intel HDA
<genii> !intelHDA | mcine
<ubottu> mcine: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> mcine: Go to the link from ubottu and follow instructions
<mcine> thank you
<trey> genii: 0000:00:10.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS [1002:5046]
<genii> mcine: Also do not private message me, I only assist in public channels, this is my policy
<genii> trey: OK, I'm googling for the vendor:product, one minute
<trey> thanks.
<genii> trey: Not much on it relating to ubuntu, unfortunately :( The xorg.conf has changed and not easy now to find the driver it's using. Can you pastebin result of: lsmod            and I'll scan it for ati or vesa or so on to see what it is currently on
<genii> trey: You can install package pastebinit   and then do like:      lsmod | pastebinit
<trey> genii: you want everything that pop'd up?
<genii> trey: Yes, unless you can spot immediately in there which driver it's on and just tell me
<trey> Module                  Size  Used by
<trey> usblp                  16544  0
<trey> r128                   46340  2
<trey> drm                    93624  3 r128
<trey> ipv6                  310568  8
<genii> Ah, r128 then
<o0Chris0o> so much for pastebinit ;D
<byteme_> ok, I ahve a DUMB Q?
<o0Chris0o> shoot
<trey> like i said. i'm not that tech smart.
<trey> :P
<genii> trey: No worries
<trey> i appreciate your help.
<trey> my friend doesn't seem to realize that i'm not a computer major like he is. lol
<byteme_> what is the executable file in Linux?
<genii> trey: For future use, do now:    sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit                then we can just do like: <some command> | pastebinit      for simplicity
<genii> (this may take a minute or so)
<trey> k.
<trey> so what's the command to pastebinit?
<trey> i did the first part.
<trey> but what do put in here to submit it?
<genii> trey: If you wanted to paste results of : lsmod    for instance, then:   lsmod | pastebinit
<trey> okay. :D
<trey> that would be easier.
<genii> Yes, exactly
<trey> learn something new every day.
<genii> Rather than copy/paste from in Konsole, etc etc
<trey> yeah, so what's the next step?
<genii> trey: It should have told you a web address, tell us what thst is, then we go there to see the result and examine it
<genii> trey: This prevents flooding of the channels here
<trey> k. i'm assuming you're talking about the command i just did. let me look.
<genii> Something like: http://pastebin.com/f696e47f2   under where you typed the command
<byteme_> I unpacked 'Second Life' game in a folder and am trying to run the game.
<genii> (my own lsmod result)
<byteme_> how do I know what the file I need is?
<genii> byteme_: Open folder, doubleclick on file called:  secondlife
<sloik> Greetings, can anybody tell me why my suspend to ram option isn't appearing in the logout menu or KPowersave?
<byteme_> it does nothing
<byteme_> other than open up in Kate
<trey> genii: http://pastebin.com/f152a239
<trey> is that what you were wanting?
<sloik> Be right back...
<genii> byteme_: Try instead then:   alt-f2      and type in complete path and name
<genii> trey: Yup
<paulandsara> can someone help me im new to ubuntu
<paulandsara> ty so much
<genii> trey: Although by now we know it uses the r128 driver :) We know now your pastebinit works though
<trey> haha. yeah we do.
<o0Chris0o> paulandsara: just state your problem
<paulandsara> has anyone used audicity or know od another recording program that i could use
<o0Chris0o> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<trey> genii: what would i need to do now?
<byteme_> path and name of what? Thats what I'm trying to find out
<paulandsara> well i can seem to get the sound to work on a playback when im trying to listen/record a track
<o0Chris0o> nvm thats not what you need paulandsara
<paulandsara> i have went to prefrences and set up my sound card
<o0Chris0o> have you tried amorak?
<paulandsara> i have not
<paulandsara> can i get that thru the add apps
<o0Chris0o> you should already have it in kubuntu
<genii> byteme_: The file called secondlife. So if you have it in a folder called Bleh    on your desktop and your username is Foo then it is:  /home/Foo/Desktop/Bleh/secondlife
<byteme_> Amarok rocks
<paulandsara> i have ubuntu are they the same(im sorry really new)
<o0Chris0o> !amarok | paulandsara
<ubottu> paulandsara: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<byteme_> works great with the MP3 players
<o0Chris0o> heh that needs to be updated
<paulandsara> thats not exactly what im looking for.....im looking for something i can record mp3 for my band
<genii> trey: We need to decide if r128 driver is best or another like stock one called "ati" or possibly to install later "fglrx" proprietary driver. Then to edit the xorg.conf file to reflect this change
<genii> trey: However I'm finding little in the way of info regarding this
<trey> genii: i'm sure you'd know better than i would. i'm a n00b. :P
<byteme_> genii: sorry for my ignorance, but I cant find a 'SecondLife' file in the whole SecondLife folder other than the one that only opens up in Kate
<byteme_> I d/led it twice
<sloik> Has anybody gotten Suspend-To-Ram working on a Kubuntu 8.04 Desktop?
<chull> chull@vir:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<chull> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<chull> chull@vir:~$
<chull> sloik, there are many mysteries in 8.04
<byteme_> just because I unpacked it from a tar.bz2 file, does that mean it's installed? genii
<sloik> chull: Does that mean I can't?
<sloik> chull: Or that it's difficult?
<chull> that means i'm to ignorant to know
<sloik> Ah.
<chull> sorry
<byteme_> genii: sorry, I know your trying to help someone else
<sloik> No prob, I'm just as ignorant as you are :P
<chull> and mine can't see it's soundcard .. onboard sound/
<trey> byteme: he's probably realized i'm a lost cause by now. no worries. ;)
<byteme_> lol, I'm starting to think that for myself
<byteme_> most of these threads on the net are NOT for newbies
<trey> i hear you on that one.
<trey> i tried looking up something to help me out and i got a lot of crap that made no sense.
<chull> there are all kinds of things out there..
<trey> haha.
<chull> trey, what were you trying to find?
<byteme_> ha, yeah same here. I even get told to give commands that 'my' system says 'bad command or file name'
<trey> i'm having screen resolution issues. mainly that it's only giving one option (800x600 i think) and that's driving me crazy since half the screen is missing sometimes.
<byteme_> and thats at the begining, so where the heck do you go from there?   lol
<trey> i think it has something to do with my video card.
<chull> byteme_, we are all guessing to a point because your system and mine are probably different to start with
<genii> byteme_: Usually 1 of 3 things when you d/l and unpack:  1- it's binaries are there ready to run in which case instructions I gave work    2 - You need to run some installer script usually by way like:  sh ./thefilename      3- It's in source code and you need to go an entirely different and messy route.  Probably 2 since 1 seems not
<genii> trey: I'm still working on it, gimme some time
<trey> k. i'm in no hurry. sleep isn't important. :)
<chull> <chull> chull@vir:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<chull> <chull> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<chull> <chull> chull@vir:~$
<byteme_> wow
<byteme_> ok
<byteme_> so in other words delete it right?
<byteme_> lol, kidding
<trey> i about chucked my computer out the window if that gives you any good ideas. ;)
<genii> byteme_: You might want to look at the second life linux forum for help also
<byteme_> lol
<trey> i think i have less hair too. :D
<byteme_> cool, thanks
<chull> can anyone help with finding sound cards?
<byteme_> average lifespan of a computer programer is 50
<tuxwulf> I am counting down to 8.10
<genii> trey: Hmm. Research indicates r128 is indeed best driver for your card and supports other resolutions than 600x800     I'm thinking now it may not know what your monitor can do
<byteme_> and they know what they are doing
<chull> lol byteme_ my husband had a stroke, but he's still alive
<trey> genii: i've had other resolutions so i'd assume it can do them again.
<chull> genii, does it have the right setting in the bios setup?
<chull> my husband's monitor was hard to set it for
<byteme_> There is just something about PC's that make the blood pressure sky-rocket
<byteme_> hehe
<genii> trey: Will your monitor do 1024x768 at 60 or 70 ?
<trey> i think that's what i had it at when i was running my Mac OS.
<trey> something tells me my blood pressure is about to go up. lol
 * trey listens to the crickets outside his window
<genii> trey: OK. Please do:   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit                      and then:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup              then I will make another entry regarding your monitor settings in there. Then I will instruct you further on how to apply these changes
<trey> http://pastebin.com/f1bf102e6
<genii> OK, back shortly
<trey> kk, i need some water anyways.
<genii> trey: Actually, do know exact make/model of monitor? Then I can exactly define it's refresh settings
<genii> (although even without this info I can choose some safe numbers)
<trey> umm, the stuff on the back of the monitor says it's a ProView, product number: PRO-720, Model: 772
<trey> not sure if that helps.
<trey> it's pretty old since my mom destroyed my newer one. :(
<trey> brb.
<trey> and back..
 * o0Chris0o tries to remember the app he used to autmaticly find ranges for monitor
<karl_s> google.com?
<genii> trey: OK. So:   alt-f2   and then: kdesu kate                           then copy and paste from bottome window (without line numbers in it) of: http://pastebin.com/m1c6a6da         into Kate. Then save it as filename of:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * o0Chris0o dispises lurkers arrgh!
<genii> o0Chris0o: There used to be read-edid and get-edid and parse-edid  but they no longer work properly
<o0Chris0o> maybe that was it
<genii> trey: After you do this part let me know
<trey> genii: it doesn't recognize kdesu kate.
 * genii blinks
<trey> Could not open location 'file:///home/trey/kdesu%20kate'
 * trey feels screwed
<genii> trey: It prompted for your password before that or no?
<trey> no it didn't.
<genii> Hm
<trey> The program 'kdesu' can be found in the following packages:
<trey>  * kdesudo
<trey>  * kdebase-bin
<trey> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<trey> bash: kdesu: command not found
<administrator> HI
<genii> trey: Are you sure you are actually on KDE ?
<trey> that's what comes up if i put it in a terminal.
<trey> do i seem sure about anything?
<trey> lol.
<genii> trey: Hah. No matter. I will give the desktop-independent version then
<trey> k.
<administrator> use this to check the compiz                      compiz-check
<genii> trey: In commandline:   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf     then:   sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf         and copy the text in bottom window of the pastebin site http://pastebin.com/m1c6a6da   then paste it into the commandline window with right-clck ...paste.  Then keys:  ctrl-x    then: Y to confirm saving. Then just Enter key to confirm the filename.
<genii> trey: When this is done let me know
<genii> trey: Also write down these emergency recovery instructions in case of massive failure afterwards:    Boot to Recovery Kernel. issue command:   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf;telinit 2
<genii> trey: This is only for insurance purposes in case this doesn't work
<trey> k.
<trey> bash: IdentifierDefault Layout: command not found
<trey> trey@trey-desktop:~$ Screen"Default Screen"
<trey> bash: ScreenDefault Screen: command not found
<trey> trey@trey-desktop:~$ EndSection
<trey> that doesn't look right to me.
<trey> it's the last four lines of the stuff i copy and pasted.
<genii> trey: You need to paste that stuff into the window which has the program called "nano" open
<genii> Not into the terminal just sitting at a prompt
<administrator> geni how do we use the wine feature
<administrator> ?
<genii> trey: The nano window will have stuff at bottom like: ^G Get Help ^C Cancel            and so on
<karl_s> administrator, you know you shouldn't log on IRC using super user privileges?
<genii> administrator: Carefully. But anyhow: install it first by your package manager. Then the file manager should want to use it automatically to open up Windows .exe files
<genii> administrator: More help in the channel #winehq
<genii> trey: Success/failure/something else entirely yet?
<trey> my 2:22am brain is processing.
<genii> trey: OK :)
<administrator> i have a question
<administrator> can anyone solve it
<bittin> maybe
<administrator> tks
<administrator> i hav a prob in  my host name
<administrator> like  "unable to resolve host name"
<genii> trey: The open nano screen should look like this: http://i34.tinypic.com/fp9eeg.png
<trey> genii: i just got that up before your typed that. ;)
<genii> Good
<trey> reading back over to see what i need to do with it.
<trey> genii: i did what you said.
<trey> my computer didn't blow up so i take that as a good sign. :)
<genii> trey: OK. So you successfully pasted the website contents into nano and saved it?
<trey> yes.
<genii> trey: So I can double-double check:      cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<trey> http://pastebin.com/f168c9f06
 * trey crosses fingers
<genii> Reading
<genii> trey: Looks good
 * trey breaths a sigh of relief
<trey> now what?
<genii> trey: So now for changes to take effect, the X system must have a restart. So logoff and when at login screen do: ctrl-alt-backspace                the login screen should reload the graphic system
 * trey writes this down
<genii> trey: If it fails utterly and drops you to console then do: sudo reboot          and follow the emergency instructions I gave earlier to revert it all.     If login scren reloads fine, come back here
<genii> (after logging in)
<swaty> is anny 1 know how to connect me at undernet server pelase
<genii> ;)
<swaty> is anny 1 know how to connect me at undernet server please
<genii> swaty: use the /server command
<trey> k. brb.
<genii> eg: /server some.server.name
<swaty> but the serevrs i know wont work pff
<swaty> is there anny comand to get a serverlist?
<genii> swaty: Pick one from the list given here: http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
 * genii sips his coffee
<genii> Gah. 2:42AM and work starts at 8
<SkEmO> nite! :)
<swaty> tx genii it works
<genii> swaty: Glad to help
<genii> I'm starting to worry about trey now
<genii>  !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<genii> hmm
<genii> I'll wait another 10 minutes
<o0Chris0o> !poo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo
<o0Chris0o> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<genii> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<genii> ZZZZZZZzzzz........
 * genii jolts awake
<pshm> join #ubuntu
<pshm> heh
<pshm> lol
<mikef> :)
<mikef> hi i need some help please
<mikef> I can't get my dvds to play :\
<emilsedgh> !dvd | mikef
<ubottu> mikef: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<msshams> ﻿difference of kubuntu and ubuntu is only in environment?
<joselindo> kubuntu can run even on small or low pc specs
<joselindo> i agree
<msshams> kubuntu has any replacement for openoffice?
<joselindo> what do you mean? toher than open office?
<joselindo> i mean other than openoffice?
<thefish> msshams: koffice suite - imho better that ooo :)
<joselindo> have you tried it? i never tried it before?
<thefish> if you mean koffice, yes i use it fairly often
<Guest74883> hi, do you know, why i cant open fish:// protocol in kde now, and i was able to do it before update to 8.04?
<thefish> Guest74883: try just ssh://
<joselindo> yes, right now im trying to experiment on my kubuntu, newbie
<Guest74883> thefish, same problem
<thefish> Guest74883: using dolphin?
<Guest74883> quanta this time
<Guest74883> http://allegro.pl/item437635836_przejsciowka_hdd_adapter_dysku_z_2_5_na_3_5.html
<Guest74883> ups
<joselindo> try it in adept manager
<Guest74883> worng paste
<thefish> Guest74883: fish:// works fine here :)
<thefish> not sure about quanta
<Guest74883> thefish and i have problem here
<thefish> ah Guest74883, can i make a suggestion?
<Guest74883> thefish, sure
<thefish> its not exactly what you are asking, but it will solve your problem, and can be very useful for non fish:// aware apps
<thefish> get hold of sshfs
<thefish> its a fuse filesystem for ssh
<thefish> 3 steps to use it:
<thefish> sudo apt-get install sshfs
<thefish> sudo adduser Guest74883 fuse (or whatever your kubu username is)
<thefish> log out, log in
<thefish> mkdir -p ~/fusemounts/webserver
<thefish> sshfs ip.of.bo.x ~/fusemounts/webserver
<thefish> profit
<Guest74883> thefish what about storing name and pass?
<Guest74883> i used kwallet before
<thefish> Guest74883: this is "below" kde and doesnt really involve it, so i dont think you could use kwallett
<thefish> you could use public key auth, and then use something like kdessh to store the passphrase in wallet though
<thefish> but with sshfs, the remote files look exactly the same as local ones, its mounted as a local filesystem
<Guest74883> thefish, so it is nearly useless for me, it would be really painfull to type 20 times a day, long, 14 chars passwords
<thefish> so you can edit stuff in place etc
<thefish> Guest74883: then read what I said about certificate logins
<thefish> if you even just use ssh-agent, you put one passphrase in to unlock your private key, and then log in without passwords for as long as its cached
<thefish> same idea as kdewallet
<Guest74883> thefish, thanks, that is one way, but i think i have problem with KIOslave
<thefish> just not as dependant on kde
<thefish> do it that way, and you can only use apps that implement the fish kioslave
<Guest74883> by the way, how can i install kde3?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<msshams> thefish: has koffice problem with right to left languages?
<thefish> no idea msshams, sorry
<msshams> thefish: i used to gnome for 4 years
<msshams> thefish: please tell me that can i move to kde without any problem?
<thefish> nothing to be ashamed of :)
<andypls1> hello i have a question with thunderbird
<msshams> thefish: e.g. can i find all gnome applications in kde?
<thefish> andypls1: dont ask if you can ask
<thefish> msshams: yes gnome apps will still work in kde
<andypls1> well... i have created to accounts
<andypls1> one for my A email, and one for my B email
<andypls1> however, on the leftside of thunderbird, i can only see the options for my A email, which is the default. i can't see anything for my B email
<andypls1> :(
<thefish> msshams: beware though, some gtk apps look very ugly in kde
<andypls1> so, i can see if i have new emails for B on "get email"
<andypls1> but i can't click in inbox, as i do with the A email
<andypls1> what should i do?
<andypls1> i want B to be displayed right below A
<thefish> andypls1: sorry not sure, but when i used tb i had 4 accounts working like you say, and it was fine
<thefish> andypls1: maybe you are using the "Global Inbox"?
<andypls1> yes i am
<sorush20> hi, I;m always getting error in my iso writing
<sorush20> why?:
<sorush20> 4 speed cdrw
<thefish> andypls1: thats why it all gets delivered to 1 inbox, the "Global Inbox"
<sorush20> iso sumcheck okay but cd sumcheck bad
<andypls1> how do i change that?
<andypls1> A problably uses something like "global" inbox
<andypls1> sorry local i mean
<andypls1> B is global
<thefish> andypls1: cant remember exactly, but check under the account properties, and make sure *neither* of them use this - this will give you 2 inboxes like you want
<mario> ciao
<mario> mi sapete dire pkè konqueror si chiude appena carica la pagina?
<andypls1> thanks i will remove it and create it again
<hateball> !it | mario
<ubottu> mario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mario> sorry
<mario> it's first time for me here
<milly_rst> Hi
<milly_rst> Okay GTG, my mom wants me to go offline
<Skrot> I've got a crontab script that's running as a local user, the command I entered using crontab -e works fine if I use it in my shell, but when crontab runs it the desired result is not applied. Any ideas?
<thefish> Skrot: its possible you are assuming some things about the env variables and paths?
<Skrot> don't think so
<Skrot> all paths are absolute and I use no env vars
<Skrot> it seems to work if I use bash /path/to/my/script.sh >> /path/to/some.log instead of just bash /path/to/my/script.sh
<smux> Hi, I upgraded to intrepid and now every time I plug an external hard drive I can't write on this one. Any idea ?
<favro> !intrepid | smux
<ubottu> smux: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<x3on> hey, how can Im using ubuntu with gnome desktop - i cant use kopete webcam because its using kde4 instead of kde3 - is there a way i can roll it back to kde3?
<eagles0513875> !ubuntu | x3on
<ubottu> x3on: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> x3on: try #ubuntu this is for kde and kubuntu support
<blunder> hey
<blunder> what is the default sound system in 8.04.1?
<blunder> arts??
<mikef> ty btw emilsedgh
<mikef> <3 <3 :DD
<aar> Hi, guarddog is not displaying the tick boxes next to each of the programs, so I can't specify what to allow / disallow. I suspect it's a permissions issue (i.e. chmod or chown problem). Any clues on what file / directory I should tweak?
<aar> (Using Kubuntu Hardy 8.04)
<pauljc> hello. Has anyone got the  Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam Live! Ultra [041e:403c] to work under Ubuntu 8.0.41?
<dr_willis> aar it may be you need to run the guarddog tool with root permissions
<aar> dr_willis, I have tred both as root and as a regular user
<dr_willis> You may want to check to see if theres a guarddog wiki, or forum thread or 2 , there may be some known issues with it. I never use the tool.
<aar> dr_willis, I am using wireless (eth1). I am trying firestarter now and it says my eth1 device is not ready. I'm not sure whether the errors are related.
<dr_willis> I rarely use any firewall tools under linux
<pauljc> ok..then sigh..
<dr_willis> wow - pauljc has no patience at all it seems
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> hey doc
<dr_willis> Howdies.
<dr_willis> Just for the record.. seems with my webcams.. either they work right out of the box.. or they are totally unsupported.
<dr_willis> :)
<eagles0513875> i have a question
<eagles0513875> when using tar to tar the entire system except for /proc and /tmp does tar include /etc/group etc/passwd and /etc/shadow in the tar
<jussi01> !nickspam > Doener
<ubottu> Doener, please see my private message
<Doener> ö)
<eagles0513875> jussi01: any idea bout my question
<salvatore_> ragazzi dove trovo il file di configurazione di compiz?
<Dillizar> hello
<eagles0513875> hi
<eagles0513875> when using tar to tar the entire system except for /proc and /tmp does tar include /etc/group etc/passwd and /etc/shadow in the tar
<Dillizar> my friend said that every linux has a problem with the flash, is it true or just me and my friend has this porblem
<Dillizar> is it?
<eagles0513875> kubuntu doesnt have a problem
<eagles0513875> im watching a flash clip as we speak
<eagles0513875> granted it is a lil jittery
<Dillizar> like only 5 or 10 frames
<eagles0513875> not exactly how many fps
<Dillizar> but its sucking your pc
<Dillizar> and if it is a laptop
<Dillizar> its geting got
<Dillizar> *hot
<amerigo> hello
<amerigo> it's possible to offer assistence from kubuntu to a remote xp?
<eagles0513875> i have done it the other way around amerigo most likely they have to send u an invite
<downhillgames> I'm looking for simple, to-the-point, human-readable instructions on how to create a package that contains all my little tweaks (some desktop themes, etc., nothing code-related), and also, upon installing it, remove a boatload of packages and install others. Where can I find (human-readable) documentation to do this?
<amerigo> eagles0513875: yes eagle...
<amerigo> but when it send me an invite
<amerigo> is possible to check it remotely
<eagles0513875> i dont get what u mean
<amerigo> from kubuntu i said
<eagles0513875> u want help on kubuntu from a remote machine
<eagles0513875> which has xp
<amerigo> i want to help from kunbutnu a Xp machine
<jussi01> !uck | downhillgames
<ubottu> downhillgames: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<amerigo> ok trying another way...
<amerigo> there is a guide to do that?
<downhillgames> I don't want to create a liveCD. I want to make 1 singular package with some "stuff" I normally have to manually untar/install/whatever.
<amerigo> ! remote assistence
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amerigo> ! remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<amerigo> ! invite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about invite
<amerigo> ! assistance
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assistance
<amerigo> ! assistence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about assistence
<amerigo> uff
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<downhillgames> jussi01, aside from that not answering my question, http://uck.sourceforge.net/ is a broken link.
<joseiana> ay algun español
<amerigo> eagles0513875: some tips?
<downhillgames> just thought you might like to know.
<jussi01> !es | joseiana
<ubottu> joseiana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jussi01> downhillgames: thanks, Ill get that fixed
<downhillgames> np.
<jussi01> downhillgames: it does kind of answer your question, because you can create a live cd with all your bits an peices then install it when you need.
<downhillgames> that still does not answer my question. I want to create a package that installs some files, installs some packages and removes a lot of extras. that's *still* easier to maintain than a whole liveCD and, in theory, should be less work.
<downhillgames> I have a goal, I have a method, I'm just asking for the documentation for the method so I can see how much effort it will really be.
<jussi01> downhillgames: ok, I can point you to the packaging guide if you like...
<downhillgames> if you can't help, that's ok, but lord knows popping "metapackage ubuntu" into Google is a clusterf*
<jussi01> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<downhillgames> that's a start
<downhillgames> thanks, Jussi01 ^_^
<jussi01> downhillgames: however, you would be better serverd just creating a script that does the stuff
<eagles0513875> amerigo: what u can do is setup krdc to allow random connections u just have to have the password and u can connect from an xp machine to ur linux box that way and work on it that way if u r having issues and if its from linux to windows i cant really help u there
<downhillgames> mmmmm it's not all stored in the same places all the time, etc. I'd rather just rely on it all in a package and keep that updated... we'll see...
<downhillgames> jussi01, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete <---more helpful than "man apt" IMO haha
<jussi01> :)
<downhillgames> I guess it's just the "specificness" of it, and the relevance, rather than the actual content itself.
<etfb> I just broke my MySQL installation.  Anyone know a good way to recreate the "root" user's privileges without reinstalling?
<downhillgames> either way, thanks for the linkage :)
<amerigo> eagles0513875: thank you
<eagles0513875> amerigo: i hope i was of some help to you
<amerigo> eagles0513875: yes eagles
<eagles0513875> :)
<amerigo> eagles0513875: i'm looking for a tutorial for krdc
<amerigo> :-)
<amerigo> eagles0513875: just a tip
<amerigo> eagles0513875: and krfb????
<amerigo> eagles0513875: it's only for desktop condivition?
<eagles0513875> if u go into system settings and where u setup sharing there is where us set the settings for remote desktop
<servitech> krfge
<eagles0513875> ?
<servitech> i don't und
<eagles0513875> !krfge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krfge
<eagles0513875> !info krfge
<ubottu> Package krfge does not exist in hardy
<eagles0513875> servitech: whats ur question
<servitech> i will comeback
<eagles0513875> servitech: what is your native language
<wimpies> I just ran an 'update' and now my amarok nor xine wants to play mp3 files anymore ...
<downhillgames> wimpies, is libxine1-ffmpeg installed?
<wimpies> yes it is
 * downhillgames doesn't know.
<wimpies> It played before ...
<JuJuBee> I have a server (7.10) running in my class using NIS and NFS.  Users cannot login.  I checked uptime and all 3 are 1.0.  What can I do to see what is causing the loadds on the server to be so high?
<downhillgames> wimpies, Welcome to Linux.
<wimpies> downhillgames : has nothing to do with linux but with bad packaging
<downhillgames> JuJuBee, from the terminal? run top or htop
<JuJuBee> top doesn't show anything using high CPU all < 1%
<downhillgames> JuJuBee, there's probably an unreachable NFS mount or something that's causing the high load.
<JuJuBee> This has been happening lately too often (about every other day sometimes longer sometimes shorter0
<downhillgames> JuJuBee, I'd look at everything NFS before I looked elsewhere for the culprut(sp?) :)
<JuJuBee> They can login via ctrl+alt+f2 (NIS working) and they can see their nfs mounted docs and edit them.
<JuJuBee> all via terminal
<downhillgames> check /var/log
<downhillgames> actually, dmesg, I guess... wouldn't it be?
 * downhillgames is an NFS noob, but knows the signs
<downhillgames> I gotta go, good luck!
<eyzee> hi guys
<eyzee> does anyone know how to install wine?
<eyzee> or the address where to download wine? for ubuntu os
<cosmofield> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<cosmofield> Eyeless: sudo apt-get install wine
<gm04030276> hey...I was trying out LTSP the other day and I'm pretty sure some setting was a bit off and it booted from the root of this computers drive rather than the ltsp part it was meant to or something...anyway...audio is now messed up. Amarok says the device is busy and there is no sound from any program...what do I need to check to find out the problem?
<eagles0513875> gm04030276: can take a look at dmesg
<eagles0513875> then try /var/log
<eagles0513875> will a 32 bit pkg work on a 64bit os
<mefisto__> gm04030276: "sudo alsa force-reload" will kill whatever is using the audio and restart alsa
<eagles0513875> or is there some emulation needed
<mefisto__> eagles0513875: I've heard ia32-libs needs to be installed, but that's all I know
<gm04030276> eagles0513875: nothing in dmesg | grep alsa...will try force reload
<gm04030276> ok, that made it work again but previously my volume was controled by the PCM slider in kmix and now its gone back to front which i normally had up full (because it came through that and then PCM...so it seemed)
<mefisto__> gm04030276: any changes in the switches tabs?
<mefisto__> gm04030276: that is, the switches tab in kmix
<gm04030276> mefisto__: not that I can see...or would know! There is only headphone (selected), mono (not selected) playback source is set to PCM
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<x_link> Hi
<x_link> Is Ibex stable to use yet or should I go with Hardy?
<ActionParsnip> hardy as intrepid is not relased
<ActionParsnip> officially
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Okey.
<x_link> But which one would you recommend?
<x_link> Shluld I give Ibex a try or?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: its considered broken
<cosmofield> x_link: depend on what you use your linux box for? If you need stability -> hardy, if you like bleeding edge -> ibex
<ActionParsnip> x_link: you csn install the alpha release if you want
<x_link> cosmofield: Irssi, kopete, firefox, movie, vlc.
<x_link> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/intrepid/alpha-6/
<x_link> I just downloaded that.
<x_link> Alpha 6
<Tm_T> x_link: don't use that
<x_link> Why?
<Tm_T> x_link: IF you like to use ibex, then get daily or wait for beta
<x_link> Tm_T: Where can I get that?
<Tm_T> no idea, to be honest, but alpha isn't recommended atm, atleast IF you have intel ethernet
<x_link> Tm_T: Alright.
<x_link> Then I will install Hardy and in 3-4 months do a aptitude safe-upgrade/dist-upgrade.
<x_link> Is that better?
<Tm_T> sure (:)
<x_link> Alright.
<x_link> Thanks alot then.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: its more advisable to install hardy, or just wait a month and install intrepid
<x_link> One last thing.
<x_link> I installed Gutsy yesterday on my new laptop. But gutsy doesn't support my soundcard.
<x_link> Should I make a clean re-install with Hardy or just safe-upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<x_link> Better to make a clean install, right?
<x_link> Cause I just downloaded hardy and burned it on a CD.
<ghostcube> x_link: maybe try hardy directly
<ghostcube> gutsy wasent the best release ever
<x_link> Alright.
<ghostcube> :|
<x_link> I'm installing it right now.
<x_link> I haven't used Linux for 4 months, I have forgotten EVERYTHING
<batouhan> hi guys
<x_link> Hehe
<ghostcube> :)
<batouhan> i have a question
<x_link> Hurmm.
<ghostcube> i havent used windows reylly for month i have forgotten there everything
<x_link> I have the wrong CD I guess
<x_link> I came to [DR-DOS] A:\\
<x_link> When I put in the hardy-cd.
<ghostcube> hmmm
<ghostcube> doenload the alternate install iso
<batouhan> i was burn the kubuntu kde4 8.0 cd and how  i can install it on my computer
<batouhan> ?
<x_link> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<x_link> Isn't that the right file?
<eagles0513875> put it in the cd drive and boot of the cd driv
<eagles0513875> x_link: thats the alternative install
<ActionParsnip> batouhan: yes, set bios to boot cd first, then harddrive
<ghostcube> x_link: thats fine
<x_link> eagles0513875: I know, I want that.
<eagles0513875> x_link: have u tried with the ordinary hardy install
<x_link> ghostcube: Okey, doesn't work.
<ghostcube> x_link: eh ?
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: is  ia32-libs all i need to run a 32bit pkg on 64bit version of kubuntu
<batouhan> inside the windows can i install it as ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: pretty much
<eagles0513875> ok thanks
<x_link> Damn it, the Gutsy-CD works but no Hardy.
<eagles0513875> x_link: try doing an upgrade
<ActionParsnip> x_link: did you md5 check the image you downloaded?
<x_link> eagles0513875: I want a fresh install instead =)
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Nope
<x_link> I will burn the file again.
<eagles0513875> x_link: ok
<cosmofield> x_link: did you choose i386 or x64?
<x_link> i386
<ActionParsnip> x_link: probably why it didnt work
<x_link> cosmofield
<x_link> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<x_link> That file.
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: does that pkg i mention before come installed on the 64bit version of hardy
<cosmofield> x_link: maybe a bad burn, try again, always check md5sums :)
<ghostcube> ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<x_link> cosmofield: Don't know how to do that.
<x_link> But I'm burning a new CD right now.
<cosmofield> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<x_link> Alright,.
<x_link> Will think of that next time.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/2993/
<ActionParsnip> x_link: download integrity is not always garunteed
<ActionParsnip> x_link: and its important, especially with the software being an operating system
<longpei> ?
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Alright.
<longpei> 怎么没有人说话啊！
<x_link> cosmofield: I will try the new CD now.
<jussi01> !cn | longpei
<ubottu> longpei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<x_link> Doesn't work either =/
<x_link> Caldera DR-DOS comes up again.
<cosmofield> x_link: there's shouldn't be any DOS on the ubuntu disc :/
<ActionParsnip> x_link: are you selecting burn bootable cd in nero?
<x_link> YEs.
<x_link> I burned it exactly as I burned the Gutsy-cd.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: dont do that
<x_link> ActionParsnip: What?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: just open the image with nero and it will be bootable
<x_link> Why not?
<ActionParsnip> x_link: the iso has the boot information
<x_link> But I did exactly like this with Gutsy.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: make bootable means write dr dos to the cd
<ActionParsnip> x_link: trust me
<x_link> Okey, I will try it.
<x_link> damn it 3rd cd =)
<ActionParsnip> x_link: right click image -> open with..then select nero.exe
<x_link> Okey, I will try that.
<ActionParsnip> or whatever its called
<ghostcube> nero 8 is soo bad :) i killed it and installed infra recorder here :D
<ActionParsnip> its so big too
<eagles0513875> !ot | ghostcube
<ubottu> ghostcube: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> its hilarious
<ghostcube> eagles0513875: i know the ot chan i has an own one
<ghostcube> *have
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I can't rightclick on it and pick nero.
<eagles0513875> ghostcube: apologies
<ActionParsnip> x_link: or open nero and click file -> open
<x_link> Okey
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I have Nero Smartstart. There is no "File -> Open"
<ActionParsnip> x_link: dont use smart starter, run proper nero
<x_link> I just have this.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: id ask in ##windows as its a windows app, someone in there should be able to help
<ActionParsnip> x_link: Double click not help?
<eagles0513875> im having an issue with  ia32-libs
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: sup
<eagles0513875> with apt-get install saying its already installed and when i run locate no link to where it is installed is found
<x_link> ActionParsnip; Double click on what?
<eagles0513875> x_link: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> x_link: the file, then it will ask what to open it with and you can point it to nero.exe
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I just did that, but I don't find nero there.
<MrKennie> anyone know if a good video editor? I just want to cut bits out.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: head into ##windows
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: any idea on my issue
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I'm there now.
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you dont run it, if you run a 32bit app, the 32bit libs will be used
<eyzee> hi.. guys.. is it necessary to have a copy of ubuntu os installer especially if i want to dual boot ?
<eyzee> with win xp
<eagles0513875> i know but im running locate and it doesnt give me the location that its at so basically its not looking like its installed but when i run apt-get install its saying that its already the latest ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> eyzee: how do you mean/
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you want the location of ia32libs?
<eagles0513875> eyzee: with xp when u install leave a partition unformatted for kubuntu then just install kubuntu then when u boot for first time in grub ull have a list of choices and u can choose either windows or linux
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ya
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: why do you need to know?
<eagles0513875> to make sure that its installed
<eagles0513875> i asked in dev and told me that  ia32-libs resides in universe repo and i honestly dont remember installing it if i did
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: well apt-get is saying its installed so you got it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: alright
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could remove then reinstall
<eagles0513875> no need
<eyzee> eagle0513875: i've installed ubuntu first...
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you dont need to do anything with it, just like your 64bit libs
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: they come into action when you run a 32bit binary
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: got it
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: so its like in vista 64bit u have WoW64 or something those r the 32bit libs that come into play when u have a 32bit app in 64bit environment
<eyzee> eagle0513875: some one gave me this web site..http://apcmag.com/howto_home.htm
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: the same
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its not a concern now
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i know but im not getting is how is it in universe when it seems to be installed by default
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: do try and get 64bit goodness when you can
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: its not default afaik
<Shambuku> why doesn't ubuntu or its variations do not offer dvd images?
<RurouniJones> Um
<x_link> ActionParsnip: I did like that now.
<x_link> I will try the CD now.
<x_link> YES
<x_link> Now it works! =)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: i know but im setting up ventrilo for my guild and they only have 32bit version
<ActionParsnip> x_link: see
<RurouniJones> Unless you have more thatn 4GB of RAM using 64Bit Linux will be more hassle that it is worth
<ActionParsnip> x_link: make bootable writes doctor dos
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Man, you don't know how greatfull I'am.
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: i have 8gb
<eagles0513875> lol
<RurouniJones> If you want to use it as a desktop that is
<x_link> ActionParsnip: But it worked with Gutsy.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: the cds youhave are good for bios updates
<eagles0513875> i know overkill
<ActionParsnip> x_link: make a bootable cd with bios image and bios flasher and you got an updater ;)
<RurouniJones> Good luck, read up about flash plugins and firefox on 64 bit systems if you are gonna use that\
<x_link> Now it's time for some food.
<ActionParsnip> x_link: well it doesnt work now and thats what matters
<eagles0513875> RurouniJones: im using flash-nonfree plugin but still have some video playback issues with that
<x_link> ActionParsnip: Thanks ALOT, you're the MAN =)
<x_link> brb
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: out of firefox boin and the client apache bind dhcp spamassassin sendmail clamav what could have installed the 32bit lib stuff
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: no idea, you could dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: may give some clues
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: well its installed lol
<Shambuku> dvd images for kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: it may tell you if any binarys are 32bit
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: not sure
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: with that command how can i tell if its 32 or 64
<Glady> the cop server
<eagles0513875> Glady: u talking bout dcop
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: id read the output, i cant be sure
<Glady> it is always wrong that thing
<Glady> and dcc server
<Glady> ?
<eagles0513875> Glady: how do i check those dpkg -l | less | grep dcop | grep dcc
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: put | less on the end
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: with that amount of grepping i doubt less is needed
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: that opens up a log file for some reason
<eagles0513875> and without less doesnt return anythin
<eagles0513875> *anything
<ActionParsnip> oh
<eagles0513875> Glady: any idea
<x_link> Why can I just make the partition 88GB as minumin?
<x_link> It's says that the minimum is 33% of the disk?
<eyzee> guys.. i was tryingt o partition my HD in ubuntu os. the icon shows is lock.
<x_link> I only have a 160GB disc in this laptop so I don't want 88GB for the OS.
<Glady> I have no output
<eagles0513875> me neither
<cosmofield> x_link: do a manual partitioning, then select 8 GB
<Glady> defence
<x_link> cosmofield: It worked now =)
<x_link> Now I must go and cut my hair.
<x_link> Bye!
<blublu1> salve a tutti sono nuovo da queste parti .ho da poco installato Kubuntu ed ho nu problema.ho due web cam 1 logitech l'altra trust che il cp non riconosce cosa devo fare? grazie
<eagles0513875> !it | blublu1
<ubottu> blublu1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Shambuku> Where can I find a kubuntu dvd iso
<eagles0513875> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<eagles0513875> Shambuku: should be able to get it from kubuntu website
<Shambuku> they only have cd iso's
<eagles0513875> Shambuku: thats interesting cuz for ubuntu u have the option i think to download dvd
<eagles0513875> i saw u can order kubuntu
<Shambuku> ubuntu or kubuntu only is offering cd iso's i swear they use to have dvd
<Glady> nato
<eagles0513875> Glady: ?
<Glady> yes?
<Shambuku> maybe bandwidth issues?
<eagles0513875> Glady: nato???
<Glady> wrong output
<eagles0513875> Shambuku: try in kubuntu-devel they would know better where to point u to
<Shambuku> its more of a rant than a help lol
<Shambuku> they just don't have it
<Glady> norad
<eagles0513875> !ot | Glady
<ubottu> Glady: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<eagles0513875> Shambuku: put a wishlist on launchpad.net
<gm04030276> ....anyway I can reload the X configuration without logging out and restarting the X server?
<Glady> ok
<Glady> bellevue
<Guest43555> hellow
<Guest43555> i am new
<Shambuku> maybe debian has dvd iso's
<eagles0513875> !hi | Guest43555
<ubottu> Guest43555: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cosmofield> Is it possible to open tar.gz files like a folder in konqueror?
<eagles0513875> cosmofield: run tar -xvf and it extracts them to a folder but i dont think u can open it in konqueror#
<Guest43555> thank you
<eagles0513875> Guest43555: anything we can help you with today
<cosmofield> I remember that I opened a tar file in konq before, It said 'tar: (filename)' in one tab, but now It doesn't work :/
<eagles0513875> anyone know how to execute a binary
<eagles0513875> cosmofield: dunno bud :( never opened a tar file in konk i tend to shy away from it
<mefisto__> cosmofield: it works for me
<cosmofield> mefisto__: Hmm, what packade do I need? The files only opens with ark
<ghostcube> eagles0513875: ?? with sh or ./ infornt the file
<mefisto__> cosmofield: sorry, I'm wrong. but dolphin does do it
<eagles0513875> ghostcube: lol ya just checked the website of the program lol and i found my answer
<bbeck> I saw in the systemsettings that you could make your gtk apps look like kde4 apps so I tried it, and the gtk apps looked awful.  So now I want to change it back.  Does anyone know a good way to do that?
<cosmofield> mefisto__: Ok, I solved it :)
<mefisto__> cosmofield: how does it work?
<cosmofield> mefisto__: I removed some metainfo files, but now the filenames seems strange, does Konqueror support uft-8
<Glady> ah
<Glady> does firefox support deceive?
<allengaller> hello everyone
<Nece228> how to know which one ati catalyst driver version im using?
<mefisto__> Nece228: if you have the catalyst control center it should tell you which version you have
<Glady> ok
<Nece228> mefisto__: it dont shows me
<Glady> ok
<mefisto__> Nece228: under "information"
<Glady> its you
<Nece228> mefisto__: theres no "information"
<Glady> what information you need
<rizobs> join irc.esylum.net #bishes-chat type !rizobs for access to our pre-channel & fast bots
<rizobs> join irc.esylum.net #bishes-chat type !rizobs for access to our pre-channel & fast bots
<rizobs> join irc.esylum.net #bishes-chat type !rizobs for access to our pre-channel & fast bots
<Glady> orange agent
<cosmofield> !spam
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Glady> as u wish
<cosmofield> How can I get rid of the Directory Filter Plugin in Konqueror? Inactivating and restarting doesn't help :(  My statusbar in Konq is flooded with filter icons (bug?)
<gm04030276> now wrong is everything likely to go if i take about a TB worth of stuff off 4 500GB drives and put them into a raid5 system and then put it all back...
<gm04030276> *how
<dfuentesh> uhh
<dfuentesh> who knows the name of the kde4 panel porcess...I just kill it :D
<bleaked> does anyone know why the gtk2-engines-gtk-qt package/module doesn't appear to be working?  a hardy update i received (i grab from backports and a few others) seems to have broken this package.. not only does firefox and other similar apps look horrible, but the kcontrol module is missing as well.. and I cannot seem to find any reference to this recently..
<bleaked> does it have anything to do with the kde4 transition?
<mrunagi> kubuntu has been acting screwy for me lately, jumbled text, greying out windows, d3lphin crashes
<cosmofield> is it possible to verify written data when copying files in konsole? It would be nice if so
<bbeck> cosmofield: what do you mean?
<cosmofield> bbeck:  something similar to the /v switch in ms-dos
<mrunagi> how can i compare contents of one directory with contents from another to see if its identical or not
<mrunagi> meaning folder A has file 1 2 and 3         folder B has file 1 and 3
<mrunagi> folder B is missing file 2
<bbeck> cosmofield: you mean just compare two files to see if they are identical?
<bleaked> mrunagi: install kdiff3
<cosmofield> mrunagi: kompare maybe, but I haven't tested it
<cosmofield> bbeck: yes, I have a script that prints two md5sums for source and destination but I must manually verify it :/
<bbeck> you can use cksum
<bbeck> cosmofield: er... sorry, why not just have the script compare the two md5sums?
<mrunagi> hrm
<mrunagi> lemme look at the man for cksum
<mrunagi> cksum just checks the size
<mrunagi> does it tell me what is missing?
<m4verick> hi
<cosmofield> bbeck: Yes, but I am no good at writing shell skripts, but cksum seems similar to md5sum, cksum also write the file size also :/
<asma> hey
<eagles0513875> !hi asma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi asma
<eagles0513875> !hi | asma
<ubottu> asma: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<asma> thx ubotto
<eagles0513875> asma: hes a bot lol
<asma> hi,eagles
<eagles0513875> hi asma anything i can try to assist u with
<Skrux> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | Skrux
<ubottu> Skrux: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<asma> well,there are nothing for the moment eagles
<asma> but,did u work on ns2 on linux?
<Skrux> I need to configure my kde to show the superkaramba widgets on start
<Skrux> but I don't want to memorise, I need to start a blank session every time
<Skrux> if I put the link of superkaramba in the autostart, the supercaramba opens, but i have to put every time the widgets
<CapaH> Question, with KDE 4 - how do you "hide" desktop widgits ?
<matt__> Does anyone have a solution for when sound stops working under kde?
<matt__> Reboot solves it but that's not satifactory
<matt__> All of a sudden youtube doesn't work
<matt__> Nor does amarok
<matt__> ("xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers")
<matt__> (running 8.4 on thinkpad t61p)
<matt__> found my solution
<matt__> lsof | grep snd
<matt__> kill whatever has snd
<matt__> (was soffice ?!?)
<bbeck> cosmofield: you still here?
<cosmofield> :)
<bbeck> cosmofield: this script will let you know if two files match, it's fairly simple to extend it to more files if you need to...
<bbeck> #!/usr/bin/perl
<bbeck> use strict;
<bbeck> use warnings;
<bbeck> my @md5sums = `md5sum $ARGV[0] $ARGV[1]`;
<bbeck> my $firstSum = undef;
<bbeck> foreach my $sum ( @md5sums ) {
<NickPresta> bbeck: pastebin your code instead of writing in here
<bbeck>         $sum =~ /(\w{32})/;
<NickPresta> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bbeck>         if( defined( $firstSum ) ) {
<bbeck>                 next if( $firstSum eq $1 );
<bbeck>                 die "Files do not match" if( $firstSum ne $1 );
<bbeck>         } else {
<bbeck>                 $firstSum = $1;
<bbeck>         }
<bbeck> }
<bbeck> print "Files match\n";
<bbeck> NickPresta: sorry
<NickPresta> its okay. in the future, please pastebin so our screens don't scroll back 10 lines a second :)
<bbeck> cosmofield: Here you go, a pastebin version: http://paste.ubuntu.com/50913/
<cosmofield> bbeck: thanks for the effort,I will try it :)
<bbeck> cosmofield: you run it like so:  checkSums.pl <file1> <file2>
<cosmofield> Thanks, it works :)
<bbeck> cosmofield: doh, a simpler way may have been to simply do a "diff -q <file1> <file2>" it outputs a message only if two files are different.
<cosmofield> works nice also, thx, now I must leave
<salla> Häh?
<mrunagi> so cp -v -r -i /source/dir /dest/dir is going to allow me to only copy files that i havent already?
<genii> mrunagi: No. it will just prompt you for each and every file recursively if you want to overwrite or not if one already exists
<NickPresta> I thought -u was for update with cp
<schuppel> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | schuppel
<ubottu> schuppel: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> is the livecd install detects if there are a windows on another partition?
<MetaMorfoziS> (hardy)
<MetaMorfoziS> khardy
<eagles0513875> MetaMorfoziS: all u have to do is a custom partition layout and choose the freespace
<MetaMorfoziS> i mean that it adds windows to grub
<MetaMorfoziS> as the alternate install do?
<lumm> yep
<MetaMorfoziS> thanks
<MetaMorfoziS> http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=meta-7833-26059-3974
<MetaMorfoziS> oops not to here, sry
<eagles0513875> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<phoenixz> Is there already a repository available to switch to and try the new intrepid?
<izzyb> I'm having problems with sound on yet another install of kubuntu.  The sound was working just fine on this machine (fresh install of Hardy) until I added an Nvidia video card and installed the proprietary driver.  Beyond that, I don't know what has changed.  I've been googling but haven't found a solution.  I keep coming up with this link (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449), but it appears to be outdated.  Is there a revis
<izzyb> ed version that covers hardy?
<user6> ! xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cata-corina> sal all
<izzyb> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cata-corina> !dc++
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dc++
<NickPresta> cata-corina: whats up
<cata-corina> i whant to unninstal dc++
<NickPresta> how did you install it?
<cata-corina> pls help me
<cata-corina> from the terminal
<NickPresta> cata-corina: did you compile it from source, did you install it as a package (.deb)?
<cata-corina> no
<cata-corina> wget -c http://easylinux.info/uploads/linuxdcpp.tar.gz
<cata-corina> with that
<NickPresta> cata-corina: that doesn't install dc++. That simply downloads the tar.gz file to your computer...
<cata-corina> sudo tar zxvf linuxdcpp.tar.gz -C /opt
<NickPresta> cata-corina: okay. continue
<cata-corina> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<cata-corina> sudo gedit /usr/sbin/linuxdcpp
<cata-corina> #!/bin/bash
<cata-corina> cd /opt/linuxdcpp
<cata-corina> ./linuxdcpp > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<cata-corina> chmod a+x /usr/sbin/linuxdcpp
<cata-corina> and dont work
<NickPresta> cata-corina: simply delete /usr/sbin/linuxdcpp, /opt/linuxdcpp, and /usr/share/applications/linuxdcpp.desktop
<servitech__> bonjour
<NickPresta> !fr | servitech__
<ubottu> servitech__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<phoenixz> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<cata-corina> thx allot
<bayram> !intrepid
<NickPresta> bayram: inspect the message with /msg ubottu intrepid
<bayram> ok
<servitech__> thanks
<grego_> which command shows current cpu speed?
<NickPresta> grego_: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<grego_> thank you
<JuJuBee> My server has been acting up.  THe loads are ... 13:46:49 up  5:01,  4 users,  load average: 0.99, 0.65, 0.28 and my stuents cannot do anything now.  How can I figure out whey load is so high?  Top doesn't show anything using much cpu or mem at all.
<JuJuBee> Seems to be pinned at .99 load
<x3on> hey, how can  i roll back kde4 to kd3?
<NickPresta> JuJuBee: those loads are miniscule.
<JuJuBee> aren't they percents?  I thought .99=99%
<izzyb> JuJuBee, a load average of .99 doesnt seem that bad for a server.  how many users?
<JuJuBee> 14
<izzyb> nope
<jesus_> hi
<JuJuBee> something is causing my students workstations to freeze and when they do, the loads always go from .08 or so to .99+
<jesus_> hi everybody
<izzyb> load average is number of processes needing attention an a given period. so .99 is less then one
<NickPresta> JuJuBee: http://www.teamquest.com/resources/gunther/display/5/index.htm
<JuJuBee> /var/log/syslog doesn't have anything unusual around that time
<izzyb> what type of connections?
<jesus_> how install google tal here?
<NickPresta> JuJuBee: that seems like a different problem, not indicative of a sytem load problem (at least not by the loads reported in uptime)
<lumm> wahts google tal?
<lumm> seems windows only jesus_
<lumm> try getting it to work with Wine
<lumm> (windows emulator)
<JuJuBee> The strange thing is that if the students log into a tty like ctrl+alt+f2, they are able to log in and use links,nano etc. just fine.  Just the GUI freezes.
<izzyb> JuJuBee, what gui?
<JuJuBee> kde
<izzyb> freezes how?
<izzyb> mouse stop?
<JuJuBee> They can do nothing. mouse moves, but can't open/close anything (window or app)
<jesus_> google talk messenger
<izzyb> keyboard must still work if you can ctrl-alt-f2
<JuJuBee> correct.
<JuJuBee> Been trying to figure this out for some time now.
<izzyb> which kde?
<jesus_> lumm
<JuJuBee> I have kde3 and kde4 installed, but they use 3
<jesus_> help me please
<jesus_> seem
<trey> is genii around?
<izzyb> which version of kubuntu?
<jesus_> how install google talk here kubuntu?
<devo> i have a problem, hopfully someone can help me out so here it goes.  just about everytime i want to look on the net firefox alway's closes by it's self, today it did it about 10 times and i was only on the computer for not even 5min's can anyone help me out???
<JuJuBee> izzyb : 8.04 on workstations 7.10 on server
<izzyb> hmm, and the problem is happening on all the workstations (14?)
<izzyb> are they the same hardware?
<andypls1> guys
<andypls1> i have a question
<devo> can anyone help me out???
<andypls1> but it's not about kubuntu
<JuJuBee> Yes, all workstations, yes  same hardware
<cosmofield> devo: if you start firefox from command line, is there's any error messages left there? I also had similar problem early
<andypls1> and i don't think it fits to any chat room
<devo> wtf
<devo> no i don't start from a command line
<andypls1> do you know if it legal to republish documents of other people in your website?
<devo> no there's no error meaages it just closes by it's self
<devo> damn it, it did it again WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
<izzyb> JuJuBee, what is the video card?
<cosmofield> devo: but it may be messages left in the terminal if you start it from konsole
<devo> can someone help me before i break this damn computer
<izzyb> devo, start firefox from the commnad line and see if it leaves an error message when it crashes
<JuJuBee> izzyb : not sure they are dells.
<devo> i don't start from the terminal, i have the firefox icon on my desktop
<devo> i click on that
<JuJuBee> How can I check from cli?
<devo> i don't know how to
<devo> i'm new with use'n linux, srry
<izzyb> JuJuBee, I'm not sure what the problem is, but was thinking maybe video driver issue, but then you can move the mouse around...
<devo> i only have used linux for the past 3 to 4 week's and still can't do the damn command line's right
<JuJuBee> I can ssh to the workstations and run commands just fine also.
<devo> or anything right for that matter
<cosmofield> devo: open a terminal and write firefox and press enter
<JuJuBee> izzyb : uptime and top on workstations reveal nothing unusual.
<devo> k hold on
<izzyb> JuJuBee, yeah, the problem is with kde crashing somehow, but I'm not sure what.  the kernel is still in control if you can switch virtual terminals and ssh
<izzyb> I've had locks in xwindows where the keyboard and mouse hung but I could still ssh
<devo> ok i did type in firefox but nothing is comeing up
<JuJuBee> I can't keep restarting the server to fix this... I have one computer that is still 7.10 and it has same problem.  Never saw this last year.
<devo> n/m it is comeing up now but slow as hell
<izzyb> restarting the server fixes it?
<JuJuBee> THought it might have been NIS or NFS (use both) but they can log into tty2 and see their docs and edit them.
<devo> i don't get why my internet connection is slow as hell, can anyone help me out with that?
<JuJuBee> Yes. restarting the server fixes it.
<izzyb> oh, maybe nfs...
<JuJuBee> How can I check?
<devo> wtf now everything is frezz'n but this i don't get it, wtf!!!!!!!!!!
<izzyb> sorry JuJuBee, I have a cranky baby on my hands and need to attend to her needs.  maybe in a few I can help some more...
<JuJuBee> K thanks
<devo> i hate be'n a person that don't know much about linux on top of that no one will help me out either that's fucked up big time!!!!!!
<cosmofield> Are you using any firefox plugins, try to inactivate some of them, if that's not helping then try to reinstall firefox
<devo> yeah ppl help me here and there but they don't help me out when i really do need it, there help'n out other ppl in which im in need of help, just like the rest of the ppl that r in here that do ask for help but do i get it no'
<devo> i don't know any command line's i am us to window's not linux so u try to tell me to do someth'n with out tell'n how, i'm not gonna be able to do it cuz linux is hard as hell to learn espectially when a person like me has a learning disibility
<devo> and they say that linux is the best os out there, i am start'n to think that's bullshit
<cosmofield> devo: that's depends on what you mean with best. :)
<Maxa> is there a !command for that windows != linux page...
<Daisuke_Ido> !lnw
<ubottu> Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<devo> if ppl r tell'n me that linux is the best os out there today with it be'n very secure and stuff then ppl like me wouldn't be out in the dark for ask'n for help and on top of that u have to fix this u have to fix that in linux why can't linux not be such a pain in the ass to learn by urself when no one does help u at all even if u ask for it
<Daisuke_Ido> devo: yes, it's different.  you're going to have to do things differently, and YES, you're going to have to learn at least a little bit concerning the terminal
<devo> i hate window's, windows can kiss my fat ass
<Daisuke_Ido> if you're just looking for a free windows, this isn't what you're looking for
<Daisuke_Ido> by the way, watch your language, this is an all-ages channel
<MrKennie> devo: I understand your frustration but you need to calm down somewhat.
<devo> well that's what happend's when i get mad
<devo> i will once i know that ppl in here will help me out more
<Daisuke_Ido> you need to state problems clearly
<devo> i hate it when i ask for help and all i get is nothing
<devo> i have that happen to me all the time and i hate it
<Daisuke_Ido> and coming in saying something doesn't work isn't clear.
<Daisuke_Ido> and guess what, everyone here is a volunteer
<devo> i have tried
<Daisuke_Ido> a lot of us have other things going on - for instance, i'm leaving in about two minutes to go to class
<devo> have fun
<devo> now u tell me that i should know more about the termial, am i right?
<Maxa> yes
<Maxa> so you type firefox.. and nothing happens, right?
<devo> then were can i learn about the termial without haven to ask about it then???
<MrKennie> devo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<devo> i did type in firefox and the internet connection was very slow
<devo> thnx i'll take a look @ it in a min or 2
<MrKennie> devo: what is it you need the terminal for anyway?
<Maxa> does it crash when you use flash, like youtube...?
<devo> so i don't have to keep on ask'n ppl for help and they tell me to do anything about the terminal, then i'll know what they r talk'n about.
<devo> i have flash on firefox so i don't know if that's the problem or not
<MrKennie> devo: OK, just take things one step at a time and be patient if you get stuck and want to ask a question here :)
<devo> and i don't go onto youttube all the time just once in a blue moon
<devo> i do think that i'm being very patient rite now, what  do u think?
<MrKennie> well, you got the guide. Have fun with ubuntu
<devo> but then what about learning the terminal command's?
<devo> n/m
<izzyb> devo, you don't have to worry about learning the terminal commands all at once.  it's something that happens over time
<MrKennie> devo: you really don't need to become an expert at it as most things can be acheived graphically nowadays. Some knowledge will go a long way however.
<devo> so what's a really good web bowser that wont crash ahole lot
<devo> ?
<devo> ok
<izzyb> and you'll find people are more responsive to your problems when you are patient.  keep in mind that most people are doing other things on the side while in here so it may take a moment or so for someone to respond
<izzyb> yes it sucks, but that's how it works.
<devo> ok
<devo> kool, thnx
<izzyb> as for running firefox from the terminal, the reason is you'll usually get output in the terminal window when you run programs that way
<devo> for the info
<devo> oh ok
<izzyb> so, did you get firefox to run from the command line?
<devo> i didn't know that
<devo> lol
<devo> i don't know, i didn't run it yet, but i will now
<cosmofield> devo: do you using any plugins or extensions with firefox? Try to disable them and see if the problem still exists
<izzyb> you don't need to be an expert in terminal, just be prepared to run commands when people ask you to
<izzyb> you don't need to know what they do even.  its just how people can best help you
<devo> ok i'm run'n firefox in the terminal
<devo> i know there's a flash plugin but i don't know about anything else though
<izzyb> are you going to sites with flash when it crashes?
<devo> i don't think so, and what is get value variable 1 & 2
<cosmofield> i had a problem with firefox crashes, the problem was that the folder ~/.macromedia was read-only so it crashed every time a flash-objekt was loaded
<devo> hm...so then what did u do and did it fix the problem?
<twylight> okay
<twylight> I broke the package manager again
<izzyb> devo, I'd wait for the crash now and when it does, check the terminal window for error messags
<cosmofield> devo: added write premission to the folder
<Denise> I dont understand you
<devo> oh ok
<twylight> adept crashed while upgrading some packages
<devo> so when it does crash i'll let u guy's know the message is, thnx for help  ;-)
<twylight> now apparently the administration directory is still in use by something that doesn't exist
<twylight> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<izzyb> devo, np.  I'll probably be around for a while yet, so let me know when it crashes
<devo> u got it dude  ;-)
<twylight> !broken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken
<twylight> can anyone help me with purging or whatever regarding apt?
<twylight> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<x_link> cosmofield: Hi, there?
<cosmofield> x_link: Hi, how are the installtion? :)
<x_link> cosmofield: Just came home, Hardy didn't work. Tried 4 times. But I just bruned a new cd at 8x. So now it worked =)
<x_link> cosmofield: I REALLY hope that my soundcard will work now.
<devo> (firefox:13342): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<izzyb> JuJuBee, so, just to make sure I understand, you have a server running nfs.  What exports do you have?  do the workstations boot from local disk or over the network?
<devo> that's what i get from the terminal
<devo> izzyb: u still there?
<jesus_> hi
<twylight> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<izzyb> devo,  yes
<twylight> I'd like a howto on FIXING apt
<devo> (firefox:13342): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<devo> that's what i keep on gett'n
<x_link> cosmofield: It's REALLY hard to get used to the mouse on a laptop =)
<Denise> firefox is not an object
<sidd> could anybody give a little advice regarding PureFTPd ? I'm having some problems with virtual users configuration, I already read he included help
<izzyb> does it crash when you get that message?
<cosmofield> x_link: is the mouse or touchpad not working? I never use touchpad anyway
<twylight> so, can anyone help with my problem?
<x_link> cosmofield: It's working, but it's hard to use it in the beginning. I'm used to a regular mouse =)
<devo> yeah i does
<JuJuBee> izzyb : yes, running nfs.  I export /home and workstations boot from local HD.  Use NIS for login and NFS for documents on server.
<cosmofield> x_link: ok
<izzyb> devo, I'd try googling that line with quotes and see what it gives you
<devo> ok
<devo> i did and nothing came up
<twylight> so nobody can help me
<twylight> this is great
<izzyb> JuJuBee, I'm thinking it could be nfs hanging causing the problem.  as a test, maybe try copying one of the users home dirs to the local workstation and don't mount nfs on it
<cosmofield> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Denise> salauds
<izzyb> JuJuBee, I'm not an expert on nfs, but know it can cause locking issues.  which nfs server are you running?
<JuJuBee> izzyb : I can log into the workstations if I restart X and use the local admin account. (no NIS and no NFS for that)
<JuJuBee> Whatever in repos
<MetaMorfoziS> loool
<JuJuBee> Same as last year.
<bbeck> twylight: when adept crashes often it can corrupt the database, have you tried running apt-get from the command line and following its directions?
<Fargh> does ubuntu still use the file /etc/inittab ??
<izzyb> there are three nfs servers available in repo
<Twylight> yes, and I get an error message
<izzyb> I here nfs-kernel-server is the best
<izzyb> but I don't know a lot about the others
<Twylight> "Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission Denied)
<bbeck> Twylight: run apt-get with sudo.
<izzyb> Twylight, sudo apt-get
<Twylight> and when I do that, I get another error
<sidd> could anybody give a little advice regarding PureFTPd ? I'm having some problems with virtual users configuration, I already read he included help but still not wrking
<Twylight> open 11, resource temporariliy unavailable
<JuJuBee> izzyb : ps aux | grep nfs shows nfsd
<izzyb> devo, did you find anything interesting
<Twylight> like I said, since adept crashed in the middle of updating, it still has /var/lib/dpkg/ locked
<izzyb> JuJuBee, dpkg -i | grep nfs
<Twylight> how do I repair this?
<Twylight> there's a command to do it, I just can't remember it
<devo> i did look and nothing came up srry to say
<JuJuBee> did you mean -l not -i ?
<bbeck> can you put the complete output of running on pastebin? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<izzyb> er -l
<JuJuBee> shows nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server
<JuJuBee> Oh, and libnfsidmap2
<izzyb> devo, hmm, well, that's your starting point.  perhaps there's a missing module or something.  btw, what firefox are you running?
<izzyb> JuJuBee, k, so you have the nfs-kernel-server.  what are the export options you have for home?
<devo> i don't know, how do i find that out?
<Twylight> right, so now nobody can help with my issue?
<JuJuBee> Remind me how to check that?  I set it up over 1.5 years ago.
<izzyb> JuJuBee, I wouldn't use the local admin to test, you need to duplicate the environment as much as possible so I'd unmount /home on one of the workstations and rsync one of the users home folders to the local workstation and run that way for that user and see if it crashes
<izzyb> cat /etc/exports
<JuJuBee> Ok, I will.
<bbeck> Twylight: can you put the complete output of running on pastebin? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<Twylight> sure, but it's really straight forward
<JuJuBee> /home   192.168.6.0/255.255.255.0(async,no_root_squash,rw)
<izzyb> devo, at the command line did you type firefox or firefox-2?
<izzyb> what does help/about in firefox say?
<JuJuBee> But for some reason it is listed 2x
<izzyb> JuJuBee, exactly the same line both times?
<JuJuBee> Yes
<devo> i did firefox
<izzyb> hmm, comment out one of them
<JuJuBee> Just commented out one
<izzyb> devo, what does the menu help/about say?
<izzyb> yeah, you shouldn't be exporting it twice with the same options.  could be the problem
<Twylight> http://paste.ubuntu.com/50983/ <- my issue
<x_link> cosmofield: The sound doesn't work in Hardy either =/
<MrKennie> Twylight: do you have adept running ?
<Twylight> it was running, then it crashed
<devo> nothing
<devo> it doesn't say anything
<izzyb> JuJuBee, This is what I use for my home export:  rw,sync,no_root_squash,no_subtree_check
<Twylight> now it's neither running nor inactive, but some state of in between
<JuJuBee> What is teh no_subtree_check for?
<Twylight> therefore the program is not working, but the administration directory is still locked, preventing my access
<devo> n/m it's 3.0.2
<izzyb> devo, doesn't it have the firefox version number in help/about?
<izzyb> oh, ok
<izzyb> I'm still usiing 2.x so maybe its a problem with 3.x
<izzyb> try uninstalling firefox 3.x and install 2.x and see if that helps?
<izzyb> if you don't mind the downgrade that is
<Twylight> the question I've been asking for the last 30 minutes, is what is the command that will fix this problem, because I've dealt with this before, I know what the problem is but I need to know what to put into the terminal to fix it
<JuJuBee> izzyb : can I restart nfs on client and or workstation to regain control?
<MrKennie> Twylight: try sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get -f install
<Twylight> you don't get it
<devo> ok will do, srry but i do have to get to work @ 2:30p.m.  so i'll talk to u when i get done
<devo> l8tr
<Twylight> neither of those work, the directory is locked
<Twylight> I cannot access it
<Twylight> it's like chmodding chmod to 555
<Twylight> although not as irreversible
<izzyb> JuJuBee, you mean when theirs a crash.  possibly restarting it on the server would help, but I don't know what the effect of that would be with 14 workstations accessing it
<izzyb> does it freeze on all of them at the same time?
<JuJuBee> Around the same time.  within about 2 minutes.
<JuJuBee> They are all currently frozen (for lack of a better term)
<izzyb> hmm, yeah, this sounds like an nfs issue.
<MrKennie> ubottu has a url for it but I don't know the keyword :/
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<izzyb> k, then try restarting nfs on the server
<Twylight> same error MrKennie
<MrKennie> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Twylight> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Twylight> that's f***ing useful
<geek_> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<geek_> ;)
<MrKennie> thre it is :)
<geek_> that?
<geek_> ouch...
 * geek_ just read that intrepid has some major issues with intel wireless cards..
<MrKennie> telling me
<rickest> Twylight: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<MrKennie> I reported one bug not that I can provide any useful info because debug option isn't working either
<izzyb> JuJuBee, did that release the workstations?
<Twylight> removing /var/lib/dpkg/lock does not sound like a good idea
<Twylight> yet, it worked
<Twylight> thank you rickest, you win the prize of most helpful
<Twylight> thank you all for trying to help
<MrKennie> I think you should run sudo dpkg --configure -a when doing that
<rickest> you're welcome, it was the 1st hit of 29 THOUSAND google results.
<JuJuBee> izzyb : no it did not release workstation.  I restarted nfs-kernel-server and then restarted the workstation and still same thing.
<Twylight> unfortunately, I can run very little but the console itself on this laptop, it's very old
<Twylight> internet searches don't really work
<izzyb> JuJuBee, they hung right away?
<Twylight> I could barely get pastebin working
<MrKennie> there is a pastebin tool
<Twylight> doesn't matter, it works now
<MrKennie> pastebinit I believe
<JuJuBee> izzyb : the login screen comes up with all the nis names but after I enter my username and password the computer hangs with the background from the login screen.
<JuJuBee> All the nfs mounted homes are there.
<JuJuBee> brb
<izzyb> JuJuBee, interesting.  you can still access the terminal on ctrl-alt-f2 thought right?
 * Twylight sighs
<Twylight> !drama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drama
<izzyb> JuJuBee, all your workstations log in with different user ids right?
<JuJuBee> izzyb : what do you mean workstations log in?
<izzyb> when you login to the workstations are they all different users?
<x_link> xmms isn't in hardy?
<rickest> xmms was deprecated long ago
<x_link> rickest: Okey, you know anything else that looks like xmms?
<rickest> x_link: I'm not the one to ask really, but it seems amarok is one people prefer most.  it's more like iTunes than xmms, tho
<x_link> I want something like xmms instead =)
<rickest> I got nothin', sorry
<rickest> maybe kaffeine
<melkart> x_link: when you find it, i would like you to tell me about it...
<melkart> x_link: i found audacious... but it is buggy, it couldnt play some of my mp3s
<x_link> melkart: Alright, I will try it later then.
<melkart> x_link: i keep a copy of an old *.deb-file of xmms1 around
<philsf> x_link: what's wrong with xmms itself?
<x_link> philsf: Nothing, I want to use it. But it's not in hardy.
<melkart> from an older version of ubuntu or from some debian release, i dont know now
<philsf> oh
<philsf> unmaintained upstream?
<x_link> philsf: That's the reason =)
<izzyb> x_link, http://blog.sartek.net/2008/04/install-xmms-on-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron.html  <-- maybe that'll help?
<melkart> izzyb: thanks a lot
<JuJuBee> izzyb : server hung and I had to restart it.
<izzyb> melkart, googles your friend :)
<izzyb> JuJuBee, I'd try not mounting nfs on one of the workstations and see if it hangs
<JuJuBee> izzyb : the no_subtree_check is default so it was being applied even though I did not specify it.
<izzyb> JuJuBee, I'm just guessing this is nfs related, but that'd be the way to confirm
<izzyb> it's also possible the double entry in exports was causing the problems so maybe no that the server has been rebooted it'll clear up?
<shepherd_> i've installed steam onto wine.  when i goto launch steam it says its connecting then it connecnts but then it instantly closes help me please i need to play tf2 i'm having withdrawls
<x_link> izzyb: Thanks man!
<x_link> Will take a look at it soon.
<JuJuBee> I will have to do that Monday.  When I move a users home to the workstation, what about the login?  Create an account locally for him ?
<izzyb> x_link, np,  I didn't try it, just found it with google for you
<izzyb> JuJuBee, no, still use nis for the login info
<x_link> izzyb: I appreciate it alot. I really do! =)
<x_link> izzyb: Will soon try it on my laptop, it's for my laptop anyway so =)
<izzyb> x_link,  no problem.  I was surprised to hear it was missing also.  but then, I can't get sound working so I haven't been trying...
<JuJuBee> izzyb :  Thanks.  I will try this on Monday.  I have to go pick up my daughter.  Thanks for your help.
<izzyb> np
<x_link> izzyb: Okey, why doesn't your sound work?
<izzyb> I might be around monday when you try it so let me konw how it wrked out
<x_link> My didn't work either on my new laptop. But I just fixed it.
<izzyb> not sure.  that's three machines now that it doesn't work on :(
<izzyb> and funny thing is, each of them had working sound at one point
<cosmofield> x_link: is everything working now? :)
<izzyb> I'm more then a little frustrated by the problem, but really, it's a low priority issue for me :)
<izzyb> root -- you shouldn't irc as root.  very bad things will happen to you!
<v6lur> hi. has anyone else problems with compiz fusion and kopete's balloon notification?
<v6lur> (hardy, kde 3.5.10, cf 0.7.9 (git) )
<shepherd_> is there a wine channel
<v6lur> the balloon won't show up
<Twylight> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<shepherd_> !wine
<shepherd_> !wine
<shepherd_> doens't work
<v6lur> #wine or #winehq maybe
<Tm_T> shepherd_: it did work
<Twylight> what
<Twylight> just happened
<shepherd_> cool i got into it
<shepherd_> i hope they can fix my problem
<v6lur> so, kopete balloon notification and compiz fusion, anyone?
 * Twylight implodes
<Tm_T> v6lur: don't ask to ask, just ask, you never mentioned what kind of problem
<v6lur> kopete's balloon notification won't show with compiz fusion in use
<sorrosario> hola
<v6lur> (hardy, kde 3.5.10, cf 0.7.9 (git) )
<skole> Hi! I have a problem conecting to my wlan. It will not go past 57 % in the conection process. I have KDE 4.
<sorrosario> necesito ayuda con kubuntu y una atheros ar2425
<sorrosario> alguien puede ayudarme ???
<v6lur> !es | sorrosario
<ubottu> sorrosario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sorrosario> ups sorry ...
<sorrosario> i need help with a atheros 2425 on kubuntu 8.04 ???? some can help me ????
<sorrosario> i try the follow the instruction on the madwifi.org site, and i installed the madwifi-hal the last version with svn
<sorrosario> some idea ????
<skole> Someone who knows how to fix a problem conecting to wireless? Knetwork manager won't go past 57 % in the conecting process
<little> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/Madwifi
<little> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<little> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi
<little> There are 73 pages available on wireless in the Ubuntu Community Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Madwifi-ng_on_Macbook_Pro?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles
<sorrosario> yes i know, i read everything .... but i don't know why exist this error
<sorrosario> i try to scan with iwlist ath0 scan
<sorrosario> and the result is ath0      No scan results
<sorrosario> and my router is here
<little> What does ifconfig say?
<sorrosario> say the normal
<sorrosario> wifi0     no wireless extensions.
<sorrosario> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<sorrosario> etc etc ..
<sorrosario> but when intry tu put
<sorrosario> iwconfig ath0 essid nameofmyrouter
<little> Did you install the driver?
<sorrosario> ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"nameofmyrouter"  Nickname:""
<sorrosario>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.432 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<sorrosario>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1
<sorrosario>           Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<sorrosario>           Encryption key:off
<sorrosario>           Power Management:off
<sorrosario>           Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=-96 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm
<sorrosario> the link quality is "0"
<little> I could be wrong, but my understanding is that you must have a wired connection to install the driver.
<sorrosario> this is my problem
<sorrosario> what ???
<sorrosario> sorry i cant understand you ...
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sorrosario> but the driver is installed now ....
<sorrosario> ok
<sorrosario> look this please
<sorrosario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51011/
<sorrosario> the essid is real !!!!
<sorrosario> the ath0 nic is up ... but it can't connect ....
<sorrosario> sorry for my english it's terrible
<little> http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-iwconfig/
<sorrosario> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51013/
<little> You are doing fine.
<sorrosario> look my dmseg please
<salvatore_> salveeeeeeeeeeee
<skole> when I try to connect to my wireless network Knetwok manager stops at 57 %. What is the problem? I have istalles the correct driver
<little> dmesg says the atheros is wifi0 not ath0.
<sorrosario> yep
<little> Can you change the file?
<sorrosario> but wifi0 is generic
<little> wifi0 is finding your atheros chip.
<little> If you can change iwconfig, it might work.
<sorrosario> but if you see in the http://paste.ubuntu.com/51011/
<sorrosario> can see the iwconfig
<little> Yes, and it says: wifi0     no wireless extensions.
<sorrosario> yep
<skole> when I try to connect to my wireless network Knetwok manager stops at 57 %. What is the problem? I have istalles the correct driver
<sorrosario> some idea ????
<little> Did you do this?
<little> ifconfig wlan0 up
<sorrosario> yes
<sorrosario> and i try to do iwlist ath0 scan
<sorrosario> and nothing ...
<dr_willis> ive noticed that some specific wireless card chipsets.. often need 'special work'
<little> I don't know about wireless. Whatever file you edit to tell Kubuntu what is on wireless0 and what is on ath0 is what you can try changing.
<dr_willis> I would find out the exact wireless chipset. and check the forums/wiki pages also
<little> The forums are down for some reason.
<sorrosario> really i can't understand you very well
<little> sorrosario: What language do you speak?
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> I just installed Kubuntu here at office :D :D
<little> sorrosario: What is in /etc/network/interfaces?
<afeijo> I need some help, how to enable my second video?
<sorrosario> nothing
<skole> I have a prolbem connecting with my wireless. In knetwork manger it says that Device is: Unknown Unknown (wlan0)
<little> afeijo: Congratulations! I hope they love it there. (:
<dr_willis> 2nd video card? 2nd monitor on a video card? What chipset video card.....
<afeijo> little: I use it at home for a few month already
<little> There should be something in the file.
<sorrosario> just try to probe with iconfig or ifconfig.... why ????
<afeijo> dr_willis: 2nd monitor on a video card
<little> afeijo: Isn't it wonderful?
<afeijo> little: kde4 is builtifull
<afeijo> cant remember what video card I have, bah
<dr_willis> for nvidia - use the 'sudo nvidia-settings' tool and enable twinview. save xorg.conf, restart X server. and  it should use the 2nd monitor.
<dr_willis> for others then nvidia - no idea. :)
<sorrosario> ok i need a reboot now
<little> sorrosario: What do you get if you type:         cat /etc/network/interfaces
<sorrosario> thank you little
<afeijo> I dont have nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> install it then
<sorrosario> auto lo
<dr_willis> IF you have an nvidia card
<little> sorrosario: Good luck!
<sorrosario> iface lo inet loopback
<sorrosario> no more ....
<afeijo> how to make sure it is nvidia?
<dr_willis> afeijo,  no idea.. i dont have esp. :) Look in the case?>
<sorrosario> thank you little
<m_tadeu> afeijo: lspci | grep VGA
<dr_willis> lspci perhaps will tell also
<skole> when I try to connect to my wireless network Knetwok manager stops at 57 %. What is the problem? I have istalles the correct driver
<little> sorrosario: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-bringing-up-wireless-cards-continued/
<afeijo> thanks m_tadeu
<little> sorossario: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-iwconfig/
<afeijo> it is nvidia! how to install?
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sorrosario> ok
<skole> I have a prolbem connecting with my wireless. In knetwork manger it says that Device is: Unknown Unknown (wlan0)
<dr_willis> install the proper nvidia drivers first. - that may grab the nvidia-settings tool
<m_tadeu> afeijo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<dr_willis> I think nvidia-settings may be part of the nvidia-glx drivers now.. or perhaps not...
<little> dr_willis: It is. (:
<dr_willis> wont do much good to install it - if he dosent have the nvidia drivers installed
<afeijo> ops, "The control display is undefined"
<dr_willis> install the proper nvidia drivers first. reboot, play with nvidia-settings :)
<afeijo> when I installed, it show me a screen to install a driver, I did and reboot, now it worse lol
<little> afeijo: If you go into KDE menu > System, do you have an NVIDIA X Server Settings entry?
<afeijo> yes
<afeijo> GeForce 8500 GT
<little> Have you tried changing the settings in there?
<afeijo> X Screen 0, no 1 :(
<afeijo> not yet
<afeijo> my second display is disabled, I will try to enable it
<afeijo> to restart X, it will close all apps?
<afeijo> its ctrl alt backsp?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: yes, yes
<skole> I have a prolbem connecting with my wireless. In knetwork manger it says that Device is: Unknown Unknown (wlan0)
<luiz> ola
 * afeijo will be back (tm Arnold)
<skole> Knetwork manager can't seem to go past 57% in the connection process
<favro> !wifi | skole
<ubottu> skole: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> sounds like it may not have the proper drivers for the wireless card. or the drivers are not  correct for the card
<dr_willis> bbl
<skole> But it installed the driver when I upgraded to 8.04 KDE 4
<afeijo> x restarted, second display still disabled... full reboot?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: shouln't be necessary
<m_tadeu> did you see the nvidia logo when x starts?
<afeijo> ops: Cannot Apply, wait
<afeijo> I need xinerama?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: if you want to...you can use 2 separate screens
<afeijo> nvidia settings couldnt save on xorg.conf, how to run it as root?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: kdesudo nvidia-settings
<afeijo> yeah, now it saved
<afeijo> restarting X
<afeijo> some progress
<afeijo> the other screen now shows an black + white background, mouse moves, but no usability lol
<afeijo> any idea? only mouse goes to the second screen
<m_tadeu> afeijo: do you have separate x screens configured in nvidia-settings?
<afeijo> m_tadeu: yes
<skole> How to find out if I have the right driver for my wifi card?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: right click works?
<afeijo> on the second screen? no, just cursor moves
<m_tadeu> afeijo: kida weird :P
<afeijo> yeah
<m_tadeu> afeijo: the screen configs all all ok in nvisia-settings? did it get the right resolution, name, etc?
<afeijo> both 1440x900
<afeijo> on inverted position, I changed that, but didnt restart yet
<m_tadeu> afeijo: what about the refresh rate?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: well if you have a cursor, ust be right :P
<afeijo> its on auto refresh rate, should I change to 70hz?
<afeijo> 75hz
<afeijo> ?? "• MetaMode 2 of Screen 1 is the same as MetaMode 1.  All MetaModes must be unique."
<m_tadeu> afeijo: guess that if you can see the mouse cursor, must be good
<afeijo> so weird
<m_tadeu> afeijo: maybe kde settings are messed up
<m_tadeu> try to go to systemsettings and check the screen stuff
<afeijo> when I click on Screen icon, screens changed to black, than back to current state
<afeijo> on the systemsetings screen, just default, dont show the second screen
<m_tadeu> afeijo: are you using kde4?
<afeijo> yes
<m_tadeu> afeijo: plasma doesn't support dual heads yet
<afeijo> what!!? :(
<afeijo> so I need to install kde3
<afeijo> how to?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: mm...there must be a metapackage for that...don't know which
<afeijo> damn
<afeijo> damn, I remove wrong panel on taskbar
<afeijo> how to restore it? lol, I cant see my open apps
<skole> how to find out what wireless card I have and what driver I need?
<m_tadeu> afeijo: click on the top-right...the you can add the panel again
<cosmofield> skole:  sudo lshw -class network <-- show ethernet cards
<kermit__> hello, My Amarok can't play the radio, what should I apt-get install?
<afeijo> whats is it call on the add list?
<afeijo> found it
<clau30> hi. my flash player doesn't work any more in firefox.. is there any fix for it?
<genii> cosmofield: The catch-22 there can be: if an unrecognised device without driver how can it classify it as belonging to network?
<clau30> !flash
<afeijo> hmmmmmm, it enter on the right, pushing clock to the left :(
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<afeijo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<clau30> hmm.. that doesn't help
<afeijo> what font do you guys prefer on firefox?
<skole> I have the Broadcom BCM 4318 wireless card. In the ubuntu docs it says that I should use ndiswrapper. How to do that? What is that? The docs for that specific card is not listet in the documentation. Txs!
<clau30> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<clau30> skole: ^^
<jdpond_> System->Users and Groups "unlock" button hidden.  Have tried sudo and sudo -s
<jdpond_> No problem using command line (bash) adduser
<aziz_> so what's available for Linux to communicate via audio with a Windows user? I looked at OpenWengo, but accounts can't be created atm, and I'm not sure if I need a VOIP app just to voice chat with my friends...
<rickest> teamspeak, skype
<jussi01> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<afeijo> how can I configure keyboard shortcut to apps
<afeijo> ?
<favro> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<favro> afeijo: ^^
<afeijo> thanks!
<favro> np :)
<afeijo> and how to add another language? I have only 2
<favro> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<afeijo> not keyboard, full kde language
<afeijo> !langugae
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langugae
<afeijo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<afeijo> lol
<favro> I wouldn't know about that...
<afeijo> system - region and language ?
<favro> you could try there
<afeijo> yeah, my language isnt there :)
<afeijo> its have portuguese (PT) I want portuguese BR, lol
<favro> afeijo: there is a brazilian chat for ubuntu
<favro> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<afeijo> thanks
<skole> after I have got fwcutter for my wireless card... what to do? Knetwork manager still doesn't recognize my device
<Ayabara> anyone know how I can uninstall kde4.1 from my system?
<jack> you must add special repository
<Ayabara> jack: to remove it?
<Davaid> hello, can anyone give me a link which shows how to install kubuntu from hard-disk? I can't find the vmlinux and intird.gz file on the iso file
<jack> @ayabara sorry i misunderstood
<Ayabara> jack: no problem :)
<Ayabara> I installed using the special repo, but for now I want to go back to kde3 and remove all kde4-packages
<jack> try this in a console: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<Ayabara> jack: that doesn't remove much of the packages
<Davaid> jack, how about KDE4.1? Is it stable?Why you don't use it?
<jack> too much bugs, lack of programs
<Davaid> Oh,No! I'm installing it now!
<jack> dont be scared, many use it daily and are happy with it
<jack> but i think you should wait Intrepid Ibex, it will be shipped with it
<Davaid> Maybe I should try to use it. what's your meaning of "be shipped with it"? Is it so large?
<skole> after I have got fwcutter for my wireless card... what to do? Knetwork manager still doesn't recognize my device
<Davaid> I see. It looks terriable, Ha
<jack> kde4 is sexy
<Davaid> sexy? Hehe, so Funny your words are!
<jack> :)
<afeijo> kind of sexy, yeah
<skole> after I have got fwcutter for my wireless card... what to do? Knetwork manager still doesn't recognize my device
<favro> !repeat | skole
<ubottu> skole: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Mrpillow> is kde 4.1.1 in kubuntu?
<itsatrick> Is anyone else having a problem with "Taskbar Compiz"? I keep wanting to show windows ONLY from the current desktop, but it lists the windows from ALL desktops.  There's no option in the configuration to change this.
<afeijo> how can my linux find the computers in my local network? I have a windows domain
<favro> !samba | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<afeijo> samba isnt a server?
<eagles0513875> afeijo: ya it is lol
<afeijo> so I dont need a new domain controler, just to use my current one, my linux is a station
<eagles0513875> ya
<Denise> love it
<suleyman> hi all
<suleyman> i need so fast help
<suleyman> someone can help?
<bdizzle> ask and we'll see
<bdizzle> depends on what people know in here
<suleyman> i have problems about graphich card driver
<suleyman> its
<bdizzle> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<suleyman> Ati radeon HD 3850
<suleyman> ahhh
<suleyman> i did all whats writing there
<suleyman> all is looking normal
<bdizzle> hmm, i dunno
<suleyman> but when i close computer or restart again
<suleyman> then system doesnt open
<bdizzle> graphics cards are still rough on the edges for linux due to properietary cards
<suleyman> when the password screen comes then the screen going to dark
<bdizzle> does anyone know how to get streaming TV on linux? mplayer keeps failing when I open a site that uses it
<itsatrick> Is anyone else having a problem with "Taskbar Compiz"? I keep wanting to show windows ONLY from the current desktop, but it lists the windows from ALL desktops.  There's no option in the configuration to change this.
<Denise> anger
<gwildor> anger leads to hate
<Denise> yes
<Denise> you want my hate?
<favro> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<gwildor>  bdizzle, do you have required codecs?
<bdizzle> run through the list and I'll check
<bdizzle> sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<gwildor> different sites work?.... or different streams?
<gwildor> lets say.... WMV streams work.... real stream dont.... you need realplayer codec
<Black_Monkey> hi, I just updated Firefox, and it's giving me an error about incompatible GRE, and won't run
<Denise> good news
<bdizzle> w32codecs would help, wouldnt it?
<gwildor> wouldnt hurt....might solve it
<cosmofield> Is it possible to redirect the result from a command directly to the clipboard in KDE?
<eagles0513875> !bind
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<eagles0513875> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<eagles0513875> can any 1 help me setup dns on my server
<bodom> hello
<eagles0513875> !hi | bodom
<ubottu> bodom: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> uh I'm a little concerned here
<eagles0513875> ForgeAus: ask your question
<ForgeAus> sorry just prepping.... um, I have a disk and it complains Large_File support or something (I'll give you the exact error when it comes back up)... anyway that flag isn't set...
<ForgeAus> and (unsuprisingly) there must be a few large files on it, now fsck asks me if I want to fix that, but my question is does it fix that by setting the large file support flag? or does it keep the large file support flag as is and mince up the large files?
<eagles0513875> ForgeAus: i cant help you there im not sure
<ForgeAus> ohhh kay
<eagles0513875> sry
#kubuntu 2008-09-27
<Search4Lancer> guys: something is sucking up all of my processor resources, but I don't know what it could possibly be, as the numbers in ksysguard don't come anywhere close to adding up
<Denise> dont ever open that query for that alibaba again
<Denise> capicho?
<eagles0513875> Denise: ?
<Denise> what
<eagles0513875> [01:05] <Denise> dont ever open that query for that alibaba again
<eagles0513875> [01:05] <Denise> capicho?
<eagles0513875> ?#
<Denise> go to hell
<eagles0513875> what a jerk
<ForgeAus> uh does the kubuntu live CD install onto a mac (ie efi boot management)... or does it require the alt CD to install that way?
<nicknick> I'm having some problems with getting kubuntu to output 1080p. any ideas?
<ForgeAus> !efi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about efi
<thierry> hello
<ForgeAus> !info efi
<ubottu> Package efi does not exist in hardy
<ForgeAus> lol its not a package
<Ash-Fox> I am currently working with ACLs (yes, I know I am using a non-standard ubuntu path for certain things) and I have run into a annoying problem. I want to grant users in the group 'webmasters' full mod access to a set of folders, but the problem is, their main group is not 'webmasters' and I don't want to change their main group either - any idea how to get around this problem? I am currently using "sudo setfacl -R -m g:webmasters:rwX 
<Denise> alone
<dq0511> is anyone know how to compile the ieee80211 ?
<dq0511> im using hardy kubuntu
<dq0511> =.='
<twylight> !screensavers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers
<twylight> damn
<Denise> hardy kubuntu what?
<snova> i'm trying to enable the ppa repos with kde 4.1 in them. do these packages use .kde instead of .kde4? i read that they'd changed that recently, but i don't know if it applies to these repos.
<no1peacedragon> I am total noob was just wondering does WINE help with doing windows games, or just other windows apps?
<twylight> both
<no1peacedragon> ok thanks i hadn't tried yet
<snova> no1peacedragon: it does, but possibly not as well, as games have higher requirements that wine might not be able to meet.
<twylight> it's kind of flaky
<twylight> like I said, kind of flaky
<twylight> doesn't always run things the way you want
<no1peacedragon> lol well windows is kinda flaky thats why I switched lol
<Denise> doesn't always run things the way you want
<Denise> as games have higher requirements that wine might not be able to meet.
<Denise> intimidation
<no1peacedragon> ok
<no1peacedragon> is there a list of games that is pretty compatable ,(or less conflicts) that I can look up?
<Denise> choose clearer games
<DarkShinigami> Hello all. I still cannot seem to figure out what is wrong with my desktop. I cannot use firefox3 or kaffeine to play a DVD.
<DarkShinigami> Firefox3 takes quite a while to load. Once loaded, it freezes for about a minute or so.
<no1peacedragon> ok so most likely my rpg games will not work right
<Search4Lancer> guys: something is sucking up all of my processor resources, but I don't know what it could possibly be, as the numbers in ksysguard don't come anywhere close to adding up
<Search4Lancer> really bogging things down
<DarkShinigami> Kaffeine tells me that I cannot play DVDs and have installed the libdvdcss2 package.
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: that usually means disc io
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: might just be updatedb
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: or it might be evms
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: do you use evms?  (if you don't know, you don't)
<Search4Lancer> JohnFlux: my external hard drive has been hd has been having constant, nonstop io that I can't seem to stop
<afeijo> damn, I lost all stuff on kde4 again, wallpaper, icons, deskbar... how to reset?
<Denise> voip
<Search4Lancer> JohnFlux: no, no evms
<Denise> u need to use this
<Denise> next time
<twylight> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: just to be sure, you could do:  apt-get remove evms*
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: also check your /var/log/messages
<Denise> so it is just a bug
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: if it's only slowed down for a few minutes (and only lasts for 15 minutes max) it's probably just updatedb
<Denise> bugging bugging in linux
<Denise> I hate the pc
<Search4Lancer> JohnFlux: nope, it's been doing this for a couple days now, will try those
<Denise> ah
<Denise> thats why the asshole said he saw no difference with last year
<Denise> what a fucking gang of lost freakers
<Denise> forget me
<MrKennie> language
<Denise> no way in ur gamic of incompetent
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: run 'dmesg' and see if that says anything important
<Search4Lancer> JohnFlux: /var/log/messages is full of io errors for "dev sdf"  (my external partitions are sdf1 and sdf2)
<Denise> you can officially forget me
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: ouch
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: well, I'd start backing up my work if I was you :-)
<Search4Lancer> JohnFlux: dmesg has all the same, with an extra nugget at the end: "FAT: FAT read failed"
<Denise> bye bye
<no1peacedragon> bye
<Denise> capicho the red maple leaf?
<Denise> forget me
<Search4Lancer> JohnFlux: til then, just unmount them?
<HollowPoint> I'd have already forgotten you if you'd left
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: well make sure you back up anything important first
<Ash-Fox> Seriously, most of us will forget you if you stop talking. Your continious "forget me" messages are more likely going to make us remember you.
<JohnFlux> Search4Lancer: you might not be able to mount it again
<JohnFlux> Ash-Fox: forget who?
 * JohnFlux jokes
<Denise> freaky lost incompetents
<Denise> yeah
 * HollowPoint suggests listening to Metallicas new album for ten minutes after a few beers, a bit of head banging, you can forget anything :D
<Denise> love ya
<MrKennie> ops
<Denise> lol
<no1peacedragon> beer dont work for me i gotta light a bowl to forget lol, sorta takes headbanging to a new slow mo thang tho lol
<|0sts0u|> Anyone a knetworkmanager guru here?
<genii> |0sts0u|: Probably just state what the problem is first and then see if anyone knows about the issue
<twylight> I'm pretty experienced with knetworkmanager
<|0sts0u|> Trying to get my ppp connection to show up in the popup menu from the taskbar. I currently use kppp to start it, but would be nice to have it where it belongs.
<twylight> I'm pretty sure knetworkmanager is designed for wireless/ethernet connections, excluding dial-up
<twylight> !kpp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpp
<|0sts0u|> everytime i configure it through the knetworkmanager settings it never shows up in the dial-up connections.
<twylight> !kppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp
<twylight> you're useless, ubottu
<|0sts0u|> lol! darn bots.
<twylight> yeah, I'm thinking the best bet is to intergrate kppp into kicker
<afeijo> damn, I lost all stuff on kde4 again, wallpaper, icons, deskbar... how to reset?
<|0sts0u|> knm actually uses kppp as its backend and the menu is there...
<DarkShinigami> Has anyone here had inoperable issues with firefox3?
<|0sts0u|> even lets me configure kppp through knm... just never shows up on the menu.
<|0sts0u|> already have a kppp quicklaunch, but just trying to simplify. I already have too many things on the bar for this little 15" display.
<devran> hii
<eee> hiiii
 * twylight eats broken glass
 * dr_willis hands twylight  a gasoline chaser.
 * twylight slams it down
<twylight> DELICIOUS
<dr_willis> and only $4+ a gallon!
<dr_willis> Cheaper then Milk!
<mdleyson> hello everybody
<ForgeAus> anyone here a fsck wiz?
<ForgeAus> I need to know if fixing the large_file support flag will either set the large file support flag or if it will mince/break or otherwise modify my "large" files ?
<dr_willis> cant say that ive ever heard of the 'large file support flag'
<ForgeAus> or if I can manually set the largefile support flag?
<ForgeAus> well this is the error fsck is giving me
<ForgeAus> Filesystem contains large files, but lacks LARGE_FILE flag in superblock.
<ForgeAus> Fix<y>?
<ForgeAus> I'm *NOT* under any circumstances simply going to select y if theres any chance it will mess up my large files
<dr_willis> I doubt if it will affect the files... but again.. ive never seen this issue befor.
<dr_willis> sounds like the 'fix y' would 'set the flag'
<afeijo> how to reset my kde4 plasma?
<ForgeAus> yeah I would have assumed that too, I'm just sick of this kinda stuff,
<ForgeAus> fsck is never kind to me
<ForgeAus> afeijo generally you type killall plasma; plasma
<dr_willis> I rarely have issues with linux and filesystems..
<ForgeAus> (if in the meantime you can remove the plasma's rc files even better)
<dr_willis> I have been pushing my Luck using that IFS thing to get ext2/3 support  under windows. :)
<ForgeAus> dr willis ext2ifs I havn't had troubles with, dunno about the filesystem driver on sourceforge tho, its newer and ppl seemed to like it...
<ForgeAus> I know its got more bells and whistles
<dr_willis> It works decently well.. if you are carefull with it. :) dont hibernate/suspend windows then boot to linux.. the ext2 will still be tagged as in use.. and linux will try to fsck the systems.
<dr_willis> also. files with Different CasE namEs can confuse Windows. :)
<ForgeAus> well I don't use suspend/hibernate anyway...
<dr_willis> and some linux filenames can REALLY confuse windows. :)
<ForgeAus> yeah well windows is case InsensItIve
<twylight> PlEAse DoN'T tAlK LikE tHis
<dr_willis> of course Im constantly getting files/directiorys on my NTFS drives  that windows dont want to delete/remove/rename. :)
<ForgeAus> hehe twylight we normally won't it was just a special case
 * dr_willis was Making a Point About Different Cases :)
<ForgeAus> it is possible to set windows to be case sensitive...
<dr_willis> lets all chat in regular expressions@ :)
<afeijo> ForgeAus: thanks, lots of lines resulted from that command, but didnt work
<ForgeAus> the Interix installer lets you do so, but I don't recommend it
<dr_willis> ForgeAus,  never seen that.. I imagine that would cause all sorts of issues.
<ForgeAus> its in the registry somewhere
<ForgeAus> Dr willis its only if theres a hardcoded path in your program that it becomes an issue
<dr_willis> Some how OS-X is case inesentive in the GUI.. but senesitive in the shell. WHich is sort of a neat way to confuse peoples.
<ForgeAus> and with good programming practices one shouldn't be hardcoding paths anyway...
<dr_willis> Im constantly seeing windows programs that use .JPG instead of .jpg and so forth.
<dr_willis> or other annoyances. But thats the windows way.
<ForgeAus> yeah OSX has strange case issues
<ForgeAus> actually MacOSX terminal is case insensitive
<dr_willis> 'a Samba share with Directories with the same Name but differnt cases can cause issues..
<dr_willis> It wasent on my old imac.. but that was last out of the closet ages ago.
<ForgeAus> unless it was because I "formatted" the disk that way...
<ForgeAus> (I just went with the default)
<ForgeAus> ironically the tab-completion support is case sensitive
<ForgeAus> but the path/filenames arent'
<ForgeAus> ie if I cd to /volumes it would enter the directory /Volumes ... but if I used cd vo <tab> it wouldn't complete the name volumes (or Volumes)
<ForgeAus> (or /vo<tab> )
<ForgeAus> so in essence its case insensitive just that the bash has case sensitive tab completion from what I can tell...
<Daisuke_Ido> you can turn off bash's case-sensitive tab completion
<ForgeAus> you mean you can turn off the tab completion or you can turn off the case sensitivity of it?
<dr_willis> The OS-X i have on my imac - dident even have bash i think.. its that old.
<ForgeAus> dr willis I've only used Leo a little I don't know a whole lot about previous osx's
<Daisuke_Ido> ForgeAus: http://www.mactips.org/archives/2005/08/02/case-insensitive-tab-completion/
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> imho it would have made more sense for them to have made that the default :)
<Daisuke_Ido> well, 99% of the time it's running on a filesystem that's case sensitive as well
<ForgeAus> oh really? odd I thought the default filesystem was case insensitive (and journalled) for OSX, thats the one that was preselected so I didn't change it...
<ForgeAus> at least I think it was case insensitive...
<ForgeAus> ok well I guess I have no option but to take a chance on this LARGE_FILE support flag
<ForgeAus> answring y now, I wont be happy if this goes badly :(
<ForgeAus> fsck is generally unkind to me
<ForgeAus> hmm interesting, that seemed relatively harmles
<afeijo> I'm using kde4, my wallpaper dont load, anyone knows what to do?
<little> Has anyone had any trouble updating libc6-i686 in Kubuntu Hardy Heron?
<little> I tried to grab my updates in Kubuntu Hardy Heron LTS today. The updates were not applied, and the reason was that doing so would break libc6-i686. Now my Adept Notifier looks like this: http://littlergirl.googlepages.com/brokenpackage.png
<dr_willis> Setting up libc6-i686 (2.7-10ubuntu4) ...
<dr_willis>   
<little> I tried locking the package, and it shows as locked when I do dpkg -s libc6-i686 _ grep Status but Adept Notifier will not apply the rest of my updates, and does not show the package as locked. It's still trying to update it.
<dr_willis> it worked here just a few min ago for me little
<little> Mine says it's <gasp> broken!
<dr_willis> Perhaps try a dist-upgrade? thats a little extreme
<little> What will a dist-upgrade do?
 * little does not want KDE 4
<dr_willis>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis>  
<dr_willis> it does not install kde4
<little> Do you think it might clean up the mess caused by this morning's Adept Notifier mixup?
<dr_willis> Ive never quite figured it out.. but it 'upgrades' more vigoursely
<dr_willis> things which would not get upgraded..  will often get upgraded and so forth.
<dr_willis> it will ask to continue. so you could try it and see i guess.
<little> Excellent! I'm getting somewhere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51123/
<little> That got me part of the way. (:
<dr_willis> libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu3) but 2.7-10ubuntu4 is installed
<|0sts0u|> It will bork if you have locked the kernel version and forced an upgrade on libc6, or if you locked libc6 and forced a kernel upgrade.
<dr_willis> Hmm...  PreDepends? thats a new term for me.
<little> If you look at that, it shows a few packages (libc6 among them) with unmet dependencies. Do I run apt-get -f install on each one seperately?
<little> Ah, okay, I'll unlock libc6 and try it again. (:
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get -f install
<dr_willis> locked.. oh that may be the whole issue. I never bother locking anyting.. never needed to
<|0sts0u|> i believe libc6 is compiled against the current kernel version.
<Fraeon_> Does support for multiple monitors still suck in KDE4?
<little> Okay, I unlocked libc6-i686 and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again with identical results.
<little> I locked it because of the error. The error happened first. (:
<|0sts0u|> libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.7-10ubuntu3) but 2.7-10ubuntu4 is installed
<|0sts0u|> libc6 is the metapackage
<onessimo> Hello!
<|0sts0u|> is that locked?
<little> w00t! Fixed! I ran sudo apt-get -f install libc6-i686 and all is well. Thank you so much for the help!
<|0sts0u|> i hate forcing installs. sometimes the aftereffect of the cure is worse than the original problem. glad that worked though.
<|0sts0u|> still means the metapackage has a dependency problem. might want to look into that.
<little> How do I look into that?
<little> I think something just went screwy during my update this morning.
<|0sts0u|> well, what is the version of libc6 currently installed?
<little> 2.7-10ubuntu4
<|0sts0u|> and not libc6-i686
<little> Also 2.7-10ubuntu4
<|0sts0u|> that is odd... that error message says it thinks ubuntu3 is installed.
<little> I'm doing dpkg -s libc6 and dpkg -s libc6-i686 to get those versions.
<little> Ah, the error is over. (:
<little> I think...
<little> I also opened Adept Notifier and libc6-i686 no longer shows up there as a BROKEN package. (:
<|0sts0u|> may have been a glitch... hope it was just temporary.
<little> Me too. I haven't had any problems except that. I'm loving Hardy Heron. (:
<|0sts0u|> been seemless for me. even on my 4 year old notebook.
<little> Yeah, I find it more stable than Gutsy Gibbon, and it seems faster.
<twylight> 6.14 is running seamlessly on my 2001 craptop
<little> LOL
<little> My laptop ran well with Feisty Fawn.
<|0sts0u|> gutsy worked fine for me too, but hardy does seem faster. Twylight: if it ain't broke, don't fix it!
<twylight> precisely
<twylight> but when I get a new laptop, this will be used as a server
<twylight> I'll have to store the system in the freezer while it's running, because it generates enough heat to make the sun sweat
<little> I would have done that, but my laptop is not long for this world, so I use VirtualBox on this desktop instead.
<|0sts0u|> I installed hardy on my home server when it first was released, and I just rebooted it last week for a kernel upgrade.
<|0sts0u|> been the best darn stable OS I have ever used. ANd I will probably be stuck with it for a while since I am not moving to KDE4 anytime soon.
<coreymon77> stable, just wait until something royals on you, best, ya
<coreymon77> :P
<|0sts0u|> twylight: thought about liquid cooling?
<twylight> it's a laptop
<twylight> I can't be fucked to take it apart
<coreymon77> twylight: wow there
<|0sts0u|> only issues I have had to cure was the blasted script kiddies hammering me.
<coreymon77> twylight: please watch the language
<twylight> wow, only one swearword and I'm being told to watch my language
<twylight> are you the language police?
<|0sts0u|> Ahh... My laptop runs hot too... I use it in my truck so I just ran a duct from the a/c vent to my mobile base mount
<twylight> that's a good idea
<coreymon77> nope, its jsut the channel rules
<twylight> well it's not up to you to enforce them, so don't, please.
<coreymon77> its up to everyone really
<|0sts0u|> works great... dropped it from 75c or so down to about 45c
<twylight> mine runs at about 45 while idle
<twylight> you're the only one complaining coreymon77
<coreymon77> what lappy twylight?
<twylight> my old IBM thinkpad from 2001
<coreymon77> ah
<twylight> it's a pentium 3
<twylight> been dropped about a hundred times
<twylight> the fan's fuxxored
<twylight> and the battery is dead
<twylight> but it still runs
<coreymon77> and youre not getting a new one because
<twylight> no dead pixels
<twylight> because I'm poor and can barely pay my rent
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> student?
<twylight> I wish.
<twylight> kicked out of highschool in grade 10
<twylight> lived on the streets for about 3 years
<coreymon77> because?
<twylight> because my parents decided to charge me with a crime I didn't commit
<twylight> and I went to jail
<coreymon77> thats impossible
<twylight> no, it's possible
<coreymon77> youre not 18 in grade 10
<twylight> and you're not thinking
<twylight> I'm seventeen
<coreymon77> so am i
<twylight> that's nice
<coreymon77> grade 12
<twylight> yeah
<twylight> this was a while ago and I've only started to get back on my feet
<twylight> so seriously, please don't jerk me around
<coreymon77> man, either there was a major misunderstanding, or your parents are complete shmecks
<|0sts0u|> you want to get your life in check try looking into job corps. Did a wonder for me and eventually landed me in my career.
<|0sts0u|> if you are in the states.
<twylight> I live in canada.
<coreymon77> hey! me too
<twylight> corey, I don't know what happened, but my parents didn't like me
<twylight> Toronto, Ontario
<coreymon77> yup
<|0sts0u|> Hmm... americorps up there?
<coreymon77> unfortunately :P
<|0sts0u|> They do a lot of good. Help out with education and pay you in the process. Have a friend in anchorage with them right now and she is loving it.
<usuario__> hññśćcccvxzzxkkfmvfkgjjgikgikjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   n ccxxdcv9
<|0sts0u|> that was awful.
<coreymon77> you dont need american corporations to do that
<coreymon77> canadian companies work just fine
<|0sts0u|> I am in the US. Just using them as an example. I'm sure there are pleanty of parallels in canada.
<coreymon77> you have no idea
<twylight> I'm probably gonna join the reserves soon
<twylight> when I'm off probation
<coreymon77> wait, we have reserves?
<coreymon77> wait, we have an army?
<coreymon77> :P
<coreymon77> lol
<|0sts0u|> I don't know how canadian service works, but in the US you can get the courts to allow service while under supervision.
<|0sts0u|> or probation.
<|0sts0u|> I was a 3 time convicted felon before I was 21, dropped out my senior year of highschool, and heavy drug user. I pulled myself out and found a career. There are resources out there, just have to find them.
<coreymon77> man, ive had a pretty good life
<twylight> I still am a heavy drug user
<geek_> i'm thinking of running unreal ircd on ubuntu server. i need to have it started when the OS boots up (using an init script), but as a particular user.  anyone knows how to do so?
<twylight> I'm cutting back, but still
<coreymon77> geek_: sorry, no idea, wait a bit and maybe someone else will know, or maybe give google a try
<geek_> coreymon77: yeah, i'll ask again tommorrow if no one knows. I really should try the main ubuntu channel. oops ;p
<little> Just curious, but can you run it as a user from the command line, and just put the script that does it in the autostart folder?
<vasilisa> Maybe you guys can help me.
<little> What do you need, vasilisa?
<vasilisa> why is my gateway 69.245.38.1 instead of 192.168.1.1 like it was, and why wont knetwork manager let me change it?
<vasilisa> o,o
<vasilisa> something tells me my modem's ip address should not be my default gateway
<dr_willis> geek_,  you could run it from rc.local  instead of an init script. Or check the !upstart guide on how the ubuntu init system works
<little> Did you log in in Administrator Mode?
<geek_> dr_willis: ahh
<vasilisa> well knetworkmanager forces root anyway
<geek_> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<vasilisa> ipaddr used to say next to "inet" : 192.168.1.1
<vasilisa> i want it to say that again
<little> Try kcontrol
<dr_willis> normally somthing started by init.. dosent run as a user. many services have their own 'special' user they run as.. but it depends on the service I guess
<little> Or kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces and then manually change it in there.
<vasilisa> ok but i dont really know what to set stuff
<vasilisa> i tried all that, but "ip addr" still lists my ip next to "inet"
<little> What kind of setup do you have?
<vasilisa> Comcast comes in to a linksys which goes to a wireless/wired router. Im directly wired to said router
<vasilisa> comcast->linksys->netgear->me
<little> Is the router's address 192.168.1.1?
<vasilisa> that is ALWAYS the address of these routers
<vasilisa> for example, my computer was 192.168.1.2 and setting the router was 192.168.1.1
<vasilisa> every tutorial i googled used that address, so it must be standard
<little> It is, but some of them are exceptions to the standard. (:
<tico> hello I'm trying to use limewire on ubuntu but for some reason it doesn't want to connect, I tried using it under vmware with xp and works fine
<little> What does your /etc/network/interfaces file look like?
<vasilisa> little: Okay, what is "inet" anyway
<vasilisa> hold on
<vasilisa> #pastebin
<vasilisa> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<little> No idea. I don't find any reference to inet in either kcontrol's network settings or in /etc/network/interfaces. Maybe it got put there by some other program.
<little> Where aare you seeing inet?
<little> Oh, never mind. I'm an idiot. It's in the interfaces file. (:
<vasilisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51135/
<vasilisa> if i set the address field to 192.168.1.1 my internet stops working
<little> Is that netmask correct? Mine is 255.255.255.0
<vasilisa> there are several netmasks , i dont think it matters much
<little> Yes, that's as it should be. The address field is the IP of your entire network. 192.168.1.1 is how your router is known internally.
<dr_willis> for a local home lan. 255.255.255.0 is normal
<vasilisa> oh ok...
<little> Try backing up the /etc/network/interfaces file and changing the gateway to 192.168.1.1
<vasilisa> well im still on
<little> That shouldn't be your external IP.
<little> You can make the change while you're on.
<vasilisa> i mean, i did it and the net still works
<little> Gotta restart networking. (:
<vasilisa> but when i ping 192.168.1.1 i get no response
<vasilisa> i did
<little> After changing /etc/network/interfaces?
<vasilisa> yep
<vasilisa> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<little> What happens if you type 192.168.1.1 into the browser?
<vasilisa> says "connecting" and sits there
<vasilisa> :(
<little> Hmmm... Might have to reboot. I know that's not something us Linux users should say, but I find that sometimes when it comes to networking, there are Gremlins that iron themselves out on reboots. (:
<vasilisa> alright, brb
<little> 192.168.1.1 should be accessing your router.
<little> Good luck!
 * little is beginning to worry about vasilisa
<dr_willis> sounds almost like the wires on thenetwork got moved around
<dr_willis> and the pc is going straight to the internet, not the router
<little> Unless maybe that netmask really was correct the way it was.
<little> But the gateway was definitely wrong.
<little> Is it even possible to bypass a router?
<dr_willis> on my setup     ISP's Gateway ---> Routers IP   Gate way set to the isp GW.   -  lan ip = 192.168.1.1 ---<----- Other machines use 192.168.1.1 as their gateway.
<dr_willis> little,  if someone messed with the wires. :)
<dr_willis> they couldent even ping the router could they?
<little> No, that just said connecting. I'm thinking she (he?) had the address of the router wrong, maybe.
<little> I have a Linksys, too, and they do use 192.168.1.1 by default, but maybe that's one of those rare exceptions.
<vasilisa> well i can only use the net when i have dhcp on :/
<little> vasilisa: Welcome back!
<vasilisa> "{
<vasilisa> :)
<little> You just lost me. (:
<vasilisa> lol
<little> My knowledge of networking only goes so far. (:
<vasilisa> in other words, when it autodetects
<dr_willis> ive seen them use 192.168.0.* ALSO
<little> Linksys?
<vasilisa> yep
<dr_willis> how many other machines are on the lan?
<little> Ah yes, me too. That's a Linksys thing, I think. It's okay. You can still specify a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces.
<vasilisa> AHA my inet was 192.168.0.2
<little> That's by design, so that if a friend brought a laptop over and plugged into your router, they could log on instantly instead of having to fiddle around.
<dr_willis> if your home network is using the 192.168.0.* range. :) thats fine..
<vasilisa> well now its back to 69.245.38.28 :(
<vasilisa> otheriwse the net doesnt work
<dr_willis> that sounds like the machine is getting the ip from the ISP's DHCP server.
<vasilisa> X_X
<dr_willis> becuse from what ic an tell from the irc /whois stuff that IS your isp's assigned ip to you
<vasilisa> >.<
<dr_willis> You sure someone hasent messed with your wires lately?
<little> vasilisa: Do you know how to check for available IPs within the internal network?
<vasilisa> little: no...
<vasilisa> dr_willis: only me lol
<little> http://littlergirl.googlepages.com/StaticLANIPHowTo.html
<little> One thing I do know how to do. (:
<dr_willis> I would double check.. it seems very odd that  machine is bypassing the router.. OR it may be set to be a DMZ machine.. but that dosent make sence either.
<little> Once you find out which IPs are available internally and pick one, you can assign that as your static IP.
<dr_willis> How many machines are on this lan and connected to the router? Just the 1?
<vasilisa> *facepalms* 192.168.1.1 just laods and loads, doesnt do anything
<vasilisa> Also, when i DID have my router login pop up, none of the passwords the site said worked!
<little> That should be bringing up your router.
<vasilisa> Which is why ive been doing all this
<vasilisa> i know it should, but it doesnt
<little> Linksys ship without a password by default.
<vasilisa> it doesnt matter right now, i cant even get the login page to come up
<little> Try 192.168.1.2
<vasilisa> thats just my local apache server
<vasilisa> localhost
<little> I'd keep going through the numbers. (:
<vasilisa> 0-10 all fial
<vasilisa> 192.168.1.1 worked a second ago - but the net itself wouldnt work
<vasilisa> that was before i turned auto mode on
<little> I get a Background and Foreground query if I go to your IP with my browser. (:
<vasilisa> Yep
<vasilisa> thats me testing php
<dr_willis> nmap the whole lan. :)
<little> It's working. (:
<vasilisa> i was mad because no one could access it remotely before
<vasilisa> yeah, but you're going DIRECTLY to my personal ip
<vasilisa> im not firewalled right now :(
<enzo_> I am looking for an app to help with animation. I am open to either drawing frame by frame, using provided characters, or other options for the usage of the app. What do you recommend?
<little> I'm a good girl. (:
<vasilisa> enzo_: im working on one >,< lol!
<little> LOL
<vasilisa> www.vasilisagames.coj
<enzo_> vasilisa: LOL
<vasilisa> m
<vasilisa> .com not .coj
<vasilisa> its the video :D
<|0sts0u|> enzo: gimp has an animation addon
<vasilisa> see im not totally a non-geek, i just dont get networks
<|0sts0u|> called gimp-gap
<vasilisa> at least my apache server can be accessed now
<vasilisa> aha
<vasilisa> so inet is the ip address of eth0
<vasilisa> and it was... 192.168.1.2
<vasilisa> i may lose connection but im going to set it
 * dr_willis still thinks it sounds like some crossed wires
<dr_willis> or some VERY weird router configs
<vasilisa> actually
<vasilisa> i wonder
<little> inet for me is my internal static IP
<dr_willis> isp -> wan port on router --> ROUTER --> lan ports on router ---> pc :)
<little> vasilisa needs to find her router first. (:
<dr_willis> you dont have any hubs or other gizmos on the lan?
<dr_willis> ISP ----> Hub --- Router and pc     = bad. :)
<little> LOL
<little> Can't you just assign the hub a static IP?
<vasilisa> did i lose you guys
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: How does it work? Do I need to draw, use pre-defined characters?
<vasilisa> :(
<dr_willis> pre-defined characters ? huh?
<dr_willis> It takes  lots of still images.. and makes a animation of them. :)
<little> enzo: How about http://www.les-stooges.org/pascal/pencil/index.php?id=Home
<|0sts0u|> I am not an animator. I just have heard about it and thought I would throw the name out. Might check out http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Using_GAP/
<enzo_> dr_willis: pre-defined characters are items/people/objects/etc that are provided to you for you to animate to your liking.
<enzo_> little: Thank you.
<dr_willis> You mean 'clipart' ? :)
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: Ok, will do.
<enzo_> dr_willis: Something like that
<vasilisa> i think i did it...
<dr_willis> its because comcast hates you vasilisa  :P
<vasilisa> im still on the net, my address is back to 192.168.1.2
<vasilisa> dr_willis: they throttle me enoygh
<dr_willis> Ive not really noticed any throttling.
<little> enzo: You're welcome.
<vasilisa> oh i get it a lot
<vasilisa> but its on the seeding side
<dr_willis> I tend to keep my torrents  uploads at around 10-30k/s :)
<vasilisa> wow
<vasilisa> people will upload for me for 10 secs then comcast cuts them off
<vasilisa> its lame
<dr_willis> i also use the scheduler to  only enable it at late hours
<vasilisa> why cant i access my router!? GROOOOOOOOWL
<vasilisa> it doesnt even ping
<dr_willis> can you ping other machines on the net?
<dr_willis> can they ping the router? each other?
<|0sts0u|> you didnt disable http access or require https on it, did you?
<vasilisa> i can browse the web fine.
<dr_willis> thats not what we asked. :)
<vasilisa> ...oh wait
<vasilisa> yes i can ping google
<dr_willis> can other machines on the lan ping each other and the router? not google..
<vasilisa> i dunno, they're all off and i dont know her password
<vasilisa> i can ping my external ip :D
<dr_willis> its 'password' :)
<vasilisa> no, the box doesnt even come up
<vasilisa> and even when it did, password didnt work
<|0sts0u|> what model router is the linksys. Some use 192.168.15.*
<vasilisa> well im directly plugged into the netgear actually, so what did pop up was login for WPN824v2
<|0sts0u|> or even 192.168.120.* for some old linksys ones
<enzo_> little: Thanks for the Pencil tip. I think that's the route I'll use.
<vasilisa> shouldnt the address show up in ifconfig
<enzo_> vasilisa: This is the first time I've heard of someone not being able to ping their own router; moreso that it's evident that you are online.
<vasilisa> enzo_: Yeah i think i really messed up bad
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: Linksys now uses 192.168.1.*
<little> enzo: Glad to hear it. It does look interesting. (:
<vasilisa> something's just not right
<little> vasilisa: Do you have the booklet that came with the router?
<|0sts0u|> yeah i know, but my voip router (only 6mos old) linksys still uses 15
<vasilisa> little: No, girlfriend threw everything away. i already got on her case for that :P
<enzo_> vasilisa: I have a Linksys router. I changed the default information for the routing and all, but I can always see my router.
<enzo_> vasilisa: What is your model. It should be online.
<vasilisa> could this have anything to do iwth the fact that im connected to a netgear, which is then connected to the router?
<little> vasilisa: Off with her head. (:
<enzo_> vasilisa: Yes
<|0sts0u|> your router address will be the same as the gateway address in most cases. unless you have 2 routers
<|0sts0u|> yes
<enzo_> vasilisa: ISP <-> Linksys <-> Netgear <-> You?
<dr_willis> 2 routers? hmm.. normally a router  can be set to just work as a hub.
<vasilisa> enzo: yes
<vasilisa> befcmu10?
<dr_willis> 2+ dhcp servers on the same lan.. can cause  quirks. :)
<enzo_> If that's the setup, question number one is "What the deuce?" followed by "why?"
<vasilisa> i think thats my router number
<vasilisa> enzo: Because the linksys only has 1 port ?
<enzo_> vasilisa: You can get an 8-port with wireless if necessary (my next step if things go in their current direction)
<enzo_> vasilisa: Why does your Linksys have 1 port? No much of a router if it has one in and one out.
<|0sts0u|> is the linksys a router or a cable modem?
<vasilisa> enzo: OH its a cable modem :D
<vasilisa> ok, so the cable modem goes to the netgear router
<vasilisa> which then leads to her computer and mine
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: you win the grand prize!
<dr_willis> So its not a linksys router at all.......
<dr_willis> :)
<vasilisa> >.>
<vasilisa> soooooooooooooooooooooooooo im doing it wrong
<enzo_> Yes
<vasilisa> drat
<little> Aha!
<enzo_> You want to get your Netgear's IP (which is your gateway) and ping that.
<vasilisa> ohhh
<|0sts0u|> lol!
<enzo_> By default, it should end in 1. I believe their default configuration is 192.168.0.1
<vasilisa> http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Netgear/WPN824v2/Limewire.htm
<vasilisa> nope, it should be 192.168.1.1
<enzo_> Ok
<enzo_> So what's the issue you're having with your Netgear router?
<vasilisa> i cant ping it , or access it at all
<vasilisa> 192.168.1.1 loads... forever
<enzo_> Open Konsole
<enzo_> "ifconfig" and see what you get for your gateway
<vasilisa> thats the inet?
<vasilisa> my external ip
<vasilisa> o.o
<enzo_> inet addr is your own IP
<vasilisa> oh ok
<vasilisa> so its correct
<vasilisa> BCast is 255.255.255.255
<enzo_> If it is external, then you are not going through a router. Seems that you are hardwired for your modem.
<vasilisa> no, im connected to the router
<vasilisa> i just said external cuz i dont know what im talking about
<|0sts0u|> what does your inet address say?
<vasilisa> 69.245.38.28
<vasilisa> you can use that to enter my apache server :/
<|0sts0u|> that is an external ip
<vasilisa> ok
<enzo_> You are not going through your router
<vasilisa> @_@ but im connected to the router!
<|0sts0u|> is that what ifconfig says for inet ip?
<vasilisa> yes
<anger_> br
<anger_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<anger_> Portuguese
<vasilisa> so im connected to my router, but im not using it?
<enzo_> I don't think you're going through your router. Follow your line. Does it go through your router before it hits the modem?
<little> That inet shouldn't work. (:
<vasilisa> yes, it goes directly from my computer into the back of the router
<vasilisa> then the router has its own wire leading to the modem
<|0sts0u|> then your router is not routing and just passing directly to you.
<vasilisa> :<
<|0sts0u|> the router is not active and acting as a hub.
<vasilisa> how do i fix that?
<|0sts0u|> hard reset the router. Then you have to redo your port forwarding or dmz configs.
<vasilisa> is there anything i should do on this computer's settings before hard reset?
<|0sts0u|> what model is the router?
<vasilisa> Netgear WPN824v2
<|0sts0u|> Are you using dynamic addressing on your PC and all the others on your lan?
<vasilisa> dhpc is dynamic right
<enzo_> yes
<vasilisa> because i turned it off
<vasilisa> iface eth0 inet static
<vasilisa> so i guess im static
<vasilisa> : )
<|0sts0u|> you set your IP to static at that external IP you gave?
<vasilisa> nope: address 192.168.1.2
<vasilisa> gateway 192.168.1.254
 * enzo_ wonders why the gateway is set to .254
<vasilisa> ?
<|0sts0u|> I would set your PC back to dhcp/dynamic, reset the router...
<vasilisa> because some internet guide said to
 * dr_willis has totally missed the original problem. :)
<vasilisa> oh ok
<|0sts0u|> then start over with your settings.
 * enzo_ never knew the orginal problem :p
<|0sts0u|> 192.168.1.254 should not be a valid gateway
<|0sts0u|> unless you manually set your router config to that
<twylight> it should always be 192.168.1.0
<twylight> shouldn't it?
<|0sts0u|> end in 1 anyhow
<vasilisa> okay dhcp mode is on. will i need to reboot my computer?
<|0sts0u|> you changed config? and it didnt disconnect you?
<vasilisa> no... i just went to knetworkmanager
<vasilisa> and switched manual to dhcp
<vasilisa> i think it briefly disconnected me, but not long enough for me to timeout
<|0sts0u|> wow.
<dr_willis> I dont think it  did that...
<enzo_> twylight: gateways end in .1 I don't think anything ends in .0
<dr_willis> .0 would be the whole lan wouldent it?
<vasilisa> well you guys were all quiet for a moment, then i got a flood of text
<enzo_> twylight: Matter of fact, nothing ends in .0 for IPs. It's from 1-255
<vasilisa> so id say i was dissed
<twylight> localhost ends in 0
<twylight> I think
<twylight> no it doesn't
<dr_willis> 127.0.0.1  - :) no it dont
<enzo_> twylight: 127.0.0.1 :)
<vasilisa> ok brb
<vasilisa> hard reset tiem
<dr_willis> 'want a fast quake server! try 127.0.0.1' :)
<enzo_> vasilisa: Best of luck. See you soon... hopefully
<enzo_> LOL @ dr_willis
<|0sts0u|> I would leave the pc at dhcp, hard reset the router (look in the manual or I can see if I have it in my docs) then start over with dmz or port forwarding
<enzo_> I would hard reset, leave DMZ alone, do necessary port forwarding... call it a night.
<enzo_> Or day
<|0sts0u|> yeah. dmz only if it is the only option. dmz is dangerous.
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: I leave DMZ alone on my router. No need.
 * little thinks she probably doesn't want to know that DMZ is.
<|0sts0u|> only ports you should need to forward are your servers that need external access.
<enzo_> I have a few ports forwarded for my home network, but it's only for the minor things like the Public File Server I setup on my laptop and the other for my torrents.
<enzo_> Yup
<|0sts0u|> only other thing is once you have it all set up you might want to reset your pc that you have ports forwarded to as static.
<little> Good night all. I hope everything works out for vasilisa!
<enzo_> DMZ... Drown My Zebra? LOL
<|0sts0u|> saves a headache when a lease expires and changes your dhcp address
<enzo_> I've hardly cared for static.
<vasilisa> ok i did all that ya said
<enzo_> I am using all 4 ports right now on my router; desktop, 2 laptops and a printer. If I get anything else, I'm going for an 8-port wireless router.
<twylight> DMZ: Don't Mess Zis up
<enzo_> DMZ - Da Mighty Zoo!
<vasilisa> well at least my local 192.168.1.2 works... losts my localhost
<vasilisa> but 192.168.1.1 does NOT prompt me
<twylight> I love nmap
<twylight> and nslookup
<enzo_> Check your gateway. It should be with .1
<enzo_> twylight: I agree. Nmap is a great tool
<twylight> and the frontend for it just makes it so much more convienient
<vasilisa> 69.245.38.1
<vasilisa> lol
<enzo_> twylight: Are you using the GUI version?
<twylight> if I don't have time to dick around with command line BS
<twylight> yes
<enzo_> twylight: I always prefer CLI when possible
<vasilisa> actually 192.168.1.1 seems like its right, its just not returning my pings
<dr_willis> i just got some nmap alias's/scripts that do 90% of all the things i need. :)
<dr_willis> scan local lan, and a few other cases.. thta way i dont have to rember all the options
<twylight> to each their own, I've never been much of one for operating programs using command line interfaces
<twylight> but when need be, I will do it
<twylight> I've always got a console window open, you?
<vasilisa> i like command line ok
<dr_willis> Just 1 ? :)
<vasilisa> its like any other
<vasilisa> interface
<twylight> well, usually six or seven
<enzo_> I was visitng family for Labor Day weekend and decided to use nmap on a winXP system. Oddest thing.. you can't scan yourself like in Linux.
<dr_willis> Heh..
<enzo_> twylight: I have Yakuake. It's always there at startup.
<|0sts0u|> I use yakuake. Always have a terminal at my f12 key.
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: It's a godsend, it's it?
<|0sts0u|> yes it is. couldn't do without it.
<enzo_> Wow. No idea what happened there, but that was to be "Isn't it?"
<twylight> I've got konsole mapped to ctrl+alt+shift+k
<twylight> first thing I do when I do a fresh install
<vasilisa> my console is ctrl-alt-t
<vasilisa> i hit it a lot
<enzo_> twylight: Yakuake... one key F12
<twylight> I use f12 for other shit
<|0sts0u|> and tabbed terminals
<enzo_> Always there, always ready
<geek_> twylight: you can configure the key
<vasilisa> so um
<twylight> I know, but I use it for other stuff
<vasilisa> what should i do now, since i still cant ping my router :<
<knic> yesterday I upgraded firefox on 8.04 64bit, and now it segfaults when starting
<twylight> I play a lot of elite 2
<enzo_> vasilisa: Then you do not know your router's IP. Find your router's IP and then ping it.
<twylight> so f12 is kinda important
<enzo_> twylight: You can change it from F12 to anything you like.
<vasilisa> enzo_: but the gateway isnt it, and the website's suggestion doesnt work
<vasilisa> 192.168.1.1 is what the model says to use
<enzo_> Did you hard reset the router?
<vasilisa> enzo_: yes
<vasilisa> enzo_: pulled the plug, then hit the reset button while it was coming back on. three times
<twylight> enzo_: I prefer my ctrl+alt+shift+k like I always use
<enzo_> vasilisa: Nevermind the manual. The hard reset should give you a router ending with .1
<|0sts0u|> just now?
<enzo_> vasilisa: Press and hold the reset button for 10-15 seconds; 30 to be honest.
<|0sts0u|> you just hard reset? I didn't see you drop.
<enzo_> |0sts0u|: Not now, but when initially dropped
<vasilisa> i had quit actually
<vasilisa> ok, lets try it* sigh*
 * |0sts0u| must have been lost in space
<enzo_> Leave it all plugged in...
<enzo_> Press the reset for 30 seconds...
<enzo_> Turn off your router...
<enzo_> Turn off your modem
<enzo_> Turn on your modem...
<twylight> turn the modem back on first
<enzo_> Let the connection get established...
<twylight> I'm a network cabling expert
<enzo_> Turn on your router...
<enzo_> Then you should be fine. Long shot, you may have to restart your computer, but that's very rare.
<|0sts0u|> this whole deal has been a good arguement for dd-wrt on a wrt54g
<enzo_> I have had/used my router since December 28, 2005. Coming up on 3 years now.
<vasilisa> did all that was said
<enzo_> Matter of fact, that was also my last speeding ticket. Rushing home to get it installed because I had a major project to complete.
<vasilisa> no response....
<enzo_> vasilisa: You dropped for about a second.
<vasilisa> i had both the modem and the router UNPLUGGED for 20 seconds
<vasilisa> maybe i just took a while to drop?
<enzo_> vasilisa: Probably. Did you hold down the reset button?
<vasilisa> no i just unplugged them that time
<enzo_> You need to reset. In which case, you didn't follow the provided instructions for resetting your router.
<vasilisa> i got "turn off router, turn off modem, turn on modem, turn on router"
<twylight> wait about a minute between turning on modem and turning on router
<vasilisa> should knetworkmanager be off?
<|0sts0u|> to reset your router: (from netgear) 1. Press the reset button on the back until the test light blinks. This takes about 10 seconds. (To avoid accidental resets, the small button is recessed. Use a pen or paperclip to access it.)
<|0sts0u|> 2. Release the button.
<|0sts0u|> 3. Wait for the router to reboot.
<vasilisa> |0sts0u|: Okay, ive done that quite a bit
<vasilisa> well im done worrying for today
<|0sts0u|> you may have a borked router. a hard reset should reset to factory defaults.
<vasilisa> we'll see what happens after i leave it off ALL NIGHT
<vasilisa> thansk guys
<|0sts0u|> I wish you luck
<|0sts0u|> ghost in the machine.
 * twylight sings
<deokanon> hey guys... do you know if sometimes linux can cause booting problems because the system cannot read the hard drive
<|0sts0u|> deokanon: yes. what errors are you getting?
<deokanon> basically i cannot read from the hard drive... i have winxp and ubuntu installed
<deokanon> well... not exaclty... sometiems the system can read the hard drive and sometimes it doesnt
<|0sts0u|> is XP able to boot?
<deokanon> im trying to find out what could possibly cause the problem
<deokanon> i know for a fact that sometimes i am able to get to the list of OS installed
<|0sts0u|> That sounds like a possible Master Boot Record problem.
<|0sts0u|> if it is intermittent like that it may just be a cabling problem to the drive. Or even could be a fluctuating power supply on your system.
<|0sts0u|> Will the system boot properly off of a bootable CD, like the ubuntu install CD?
<deokanon> i dont think there is a problem with the power supply
<deokanon> bios detects the hard drive with no problem
<deokanon> it's just when it's loading that the booting system fails
<|0sts0u|> how far does it get before it fails?
<mr---t-> all the way to the failure I guess lol
<|0sts0u|> well, is it giving you ubuntu splash screen or does it even get past the bootloader (operating system choices)?
<|0sts0u|> guess he decided to leave! maybe I should turn on my join/part messages  lol
<twylight> WHAT THE FUCK IS THS SHIT
<twylight> *THIS
<mr---t-> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> !language
<Daisuke_Ido> just a little late
<mr---t-> good thought tho
<twylight> yeah that time I overdid it
<twylight> allow me to rephrase that
<twylight> what the FORK is this SHIFT
<twylight> now I sound like a douche, but at least it's family friendly
<mackike> hi
<mr---t-> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<mackike> thanks
<mackike> i want get help i have a web cam  d-link dsb-c120    and don"t know  how  install it  in kubuntu 8.04
<mackike> anyone can help me  and tell me the command for  do it
<twylight> english isn't your native language, is it?
<mackike> no
<mackike> spanish
<twylight> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mackike> ok
<mackike> gracias
<twylight> it'll be easier for you and us
<mackike> pero usted me ayudaria con eso?
<twylight> I don't speak spanish
<mackike> ok
<twylight> french ( a little ) and english
<mackike> oh  ok
<mn> mackike, tal vez se puedo ayudar ud.
<twylight> [12:40] <-- mackike has left this server ("Konversation terminated!").
<mn> oh
<mn> I don't see that
<Mrunagi> anyone heard of a problem with x restarting after putting in your password at login?
<enzo_> Mrunagi: Yes. Check the disc space. You may be at 100%. That's what happened with me once.
<Mrunagi> oooooooh
<Mrunagi> probably then
<Mrunagi> cuz that drive is rather full
<snyh> "drive is rahter full"?  what's the meaning
<Mrunagi> lol 0 bytes left
<Mrunagi> interesting
<enzo_> That's going to be your issue
<enzo_> You have to free up some space
<Fargh> yep, use livecd to login, mount drives and free the space
<enzo_> Sorry if I don't respond quickly. I'm playing Madden '09 on my PSP. Quite addictive after a while.
<twylight> rm -rf /home
<twylight> no, don't do that
<twylight> one time I chmodded chmod to 555
<enzo_> twylight: What the deuce???
<twylight> yeah
<enzo_> twylight: Why would you want to remove /home ?
<twylight> that's why I said don't do that.
<enzo_> You'd delete everything he has stored along with users.
<enzo_> Ok
<Fargh> how can he execute the command if he cant login ?
<twylight> that means he can't take my bad advice
<twylight> which turns out to be good in the long run
<twylight> do a console login
<enzo_> Fargh: twylight: He can use the LiveCD/DVD and get in there to remove items and space. Upon doing so, Mrunagi would do some damage with the removal of the /home directory.
<enzo_> twylight: You can't login at all
<twylight> yeah, if I give advice this late at night
<twylight> do yourself a favor and do the opposite
<twylight> or nothing at all
<twylight> but yeah, one time I chmodded chmod to 555
<enzo_> Ouch
<enzo_> Could have been worse. Could have chmod'd to 777
<twylight> that's fixable
<twylight> everyone can read, write and view
<twylight> that means you can put it back
<twylight> 555 means nobody can touch it
<twylight> which means I completely broke the permissions
<enzo_> sudo is your friend
<enzo_> If it can be done, it can be undone.
<twylight> it was a virtual machine I did it on
<twylight> I just reset it
<twylight> hey, what do I have to install to get the extra screensavers?
<enzo_> Find the other screensaver you want to install and install it
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to force ff3 updates?
<DarkriftX> the check for updates option is greyed out in about
<DarkriftX> and i have updates enabled in prefs
<inaety> How can I send SMS messages on kopete?
<enzo_> inaety: You might want to ask in #kopete
<twylight> I don't think kopete even has that capability
<inaety> enzo_: true, thanks
<Uricio> buenas noches
<Uricio> desde uruguay
<twylight> ENGLISH
<twylight> we speak ENGLISH here
<inaety> twylight: it does.  there is a plugin called SMSsend but idk how to configure it.  and I hate sending texts from AIM
<twylight> well I have no idea how it works, I don't deal with SMS because carriers charge money for recieving messages here
<inaety> Well, on my phone I have unlimited, sending or recieving.  I think I need to tell kopete my account, but i honestly don't know the account name
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to control the width of a panel added to the side of your screen?
<Daisuke_Ido> 3 or 4?
<DarkriftX> 3
<DarkriftX> sry
<twylight> I am going to bed
<twylight> it's 2 AM
<twylight> i've been up since 6 am
<twylight> that's nearly 24 hours
<twylight> twylight: uptime 20 hours
<twylight> sudo shutdown -t now
<vbgunz> whats up with openoffice? jre is always defective. anyone know how to fix this error once and for all? if it helps, I have sun-java6-jre installed *but* openoffice java options show nothing in the list
<vbgunz> damn... I deleted the .open...Linux86 file and that doesn't work. I deleted the entire .openoffice dir at ~ and nothing... I reinstalled java, whats going on? this is a brand new installation but as far as I am concerned I've always been plagued with this... never bothered me till now
<vbgunz> solved it with apt-get install openoffice.org
<tstaerk__> hi, how can I change the screen resolution?
<shepherd> #chemistry
<andypls1> does anyone know why chmod doens't work?
<andypls1> chmod  o+r file doesn't sets the permission of others to Read
<nomad2805> hi guys
<nomad2805> heini saya kasih beberapa ,, kalo pengen cari yang lain tinggal request aja.llo
<nomad2805> halooo
<nomad2805> hello
<nomad2805> any bdy here?
<nomad2805> someone help me
<nomad2805> my compiz makes the system hangs up
<nomad2805> T_T
<mefisto__> I want to mount the hd from my set top box (or at least access the data somehow) but fdisk doesn't recognise any partitions on it. any ideas?
<OculusAquilae> hi
<OculusAquilae> does somebody know why openpgp support in kmail (4.1.1) is not working?
<neSSun0o> hi guys, i turn on the pc and kubuntu 8.04 was telling me "kubuntu is running in low graphical configuration" or something like this, i had to pres ESC at reboot and "fix the X server" fortunately i knew how to do it even if im a newbie. can somebody tell me what happened?
<neSSun0o> plus im trying to access the hard disk on which kubuntu is installed and it doesn't let me it says "feature available only with HAL" ??????????
<shreyas> hello anybody there ?
<shreyas> hello
<shreyas> anybody  there ?
<shreyas> ?
<favro> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<shreyas> thank u
<shreyas> hello ubottu
<favro> shreyas: you just ask your question in here :)
<shreyas> ok
<shreyas> @ favro : is there any firewall built in ubuntu hardy or we need to install ?
<favro> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<favro> shreyas: I've gone a few years just using the inbuilt settings with no issues
<shreyas> so ubuntu indeed has a firewall built in
<favro> yep
<neSSun0o> im trying to access the hard disk on which kubuntu is installed and it doesn't let me it says "feature available only with HAL" ??????????
<shreyas> oh ok
<favro> neSSun0o: try   sudo apt-get install hal
<shreyas> is there any software for ubuntu which supports .Net and VB ?
<shreyas> just in case
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: try mono
<shreyas> wats mono ?
<OculusAquilae> don't know if it supports vb
<neSSun0o> favro: it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. so apparentely i already have it installed
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<shreyas> ya see it online mono supports .net
<favro> neSSun0o: how are you trying to access the disk?
<neSSun0o> from the folder "storage"
<shreyas> so we can have a .net applications running on ubuntu ?
<neSSun0o> "storage media"
<favro> neSSun0o: and what os are you using to access the hd with kubuntu on it?
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: theoretically yes, but it depends on if the application use windows specific features or things that are on implemented in mono i think
<shreyas> @ OculusAquilae: ohk got it will try installin it then. :-)
<neSSun0o> favro: it's weird because sometimes it appears to be "Hard Disk (UUID=15484cd9-a79f-4ac9-94f1-38d21ef2772c)" (and when it's like this it doesn't let me access to it saying "feature available only with HAL" and other times its name is "712G" (when its name is this instead i can access to it" i dont get it????
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: never tested applications for windows, but to develop applications it should be good
<neSSun0o> what OS? i dont know what an OS is
<favro> neSSun0o: is the hard disk set to spin down when not in use?
<favro> os = operating system
<shreyas> @OculusAquilae: and firefox sometimes crashes out. it either will be workin with black in color likesome epidemic or something.
<shreyas> why is it like dat >???
<neSSun0o> according to my fstab, which one of the helpers of this chan modified for me to make my 4 hd to be automounted at boot no
<favro> neSSun0o: spinning down the hard disk will be a bios setting
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: ??? I don't understand
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: it will darken itself i mean firefox but i can still use it. why does it happen sometime ?
<neSSun0o> but when this morning i runned a recovery mode and checked the sys there was an error message saying "bad format line 11 of /etc/fstab/"
<neSSun0o> brb
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: sorry u dint get my question ?
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: firefox gets dark and is still usable
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: sound like a problem with desktop effects
<favro> neSSun0o: might pay to paste your /etc/fstab then so we can check it
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: no no not desktop effects. sometime firefox says GECKO has crashed
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: wat does it  mean ?
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: how can i fix ?
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: gecko is the rendering thing of firefox, but I don't know
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: have you updated to version 3.0.3?
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: ya its updated to firefox 3.03
<OculusAquilae> hm I don't know, I personally don't use firefox very often
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: so which is better on ubuntu? i mean browsers ?
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: You have to find out it yourself: I use often arora and konqueror, but everybody has other ideas of the perfect browser.
<wojci_> i think konqueror and firefox is the best on ubuntu
<OculusAquilae> shreyas: I don't like firefox because of its bad kde-integration
<wojci_> so konqueror
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: ok well arora haven heard will try very soon. oh firefox has KDE problems hmmm ok
<favro> firefox intergrates fine here
<shreyas> OculusAquilae: anyways OculusAquilae and others too thanks for helpin me out and for that .Net thing
<shreyas> see ya
<shreyas> bye
<shreyas> have a great day everyone :-)
<shreyas> bye
<wojci_> no problem, bye
<neSSun0o> favro: the thing is i dunno how to open it since it doesnt let me access to it...
 * supricky06 goes to sleep, nite! :)
<OculusAquilae> favro: also file save dialogs? and on kde4?
<neSSun0o> even if i run a "kdesudo kate /etc/fstab/" it opens an empty folder
<favro> OculusAquilae: don't use kde4
<favro> *I
<OculusAquilae> favro: and file save dialogs are normal or gnome style?
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: leave out that final / so it's just /etc/fstab
<jfb> any norwegians online?
<favro> neSSun0o: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab - no / on the end
<wojci_> use fluxbox, fast and easy
<favro> OculusAquilae: it works like it should - does everything like it should
<neSSun0o> favro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51209/ this is my fstab
<jfb> anyone know where to download the charmap for: no_NO.ISO8859-1@bokmal
<OculusAquilae> jfb: in #ubuntu-no I think
<jfb> I am getting LC_CTYPE errors, since it cannot find the charmap file.
<jfb> ah, thanks!
<OculusAquilae> favro: But it uses gnome file dialog, doesn't it?
<favro> neSSun0o: the line 11 error is because of the blank line
<favro> OculusAquilae: I remove dolphin and konq and install thunar
<neSSun0o> favro: so like this should be ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/51210/
<neSSun0o> ?
<favro> neSSun0o: which disk is not opening? sd?? ?
<OculusAquilae> favro: I like to have a desktop using mostly kde-apps
<favro> OculusAquilae: I like mine to work
<neSSun0o> favro: it's EXT3 the one that is not opening and im suspecting that in the 11 line there was something about it
<jfb> OculusAquilae: kinda quiet there... do you know where to find charmap files, which I can use in localedef ?
<mefisto__> favro: blank lines are allowed in fstab. it shouldn't be an error
<neSSun0o> favro: anyway is this one UUID=15484cd9-a79f-4ac9-94f1-38d21ef2772c / ext3 the one with kubuntu on the one i cant access to
<favro> neSSun0o: can you start at the beginning - are you using kubuntu now?
<neSSun0o> yes
<neSSun0o> anyway i dunno why but in the pastebin it appears to be blank, but in the kate there's a coma at the beginning of the line, that might be the error the syscheck was reporting
<favro> neSSun0o: try changing the line to - UUID=15484cd9-a79f-4ac9-94f1-38d21ef2772c / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: if you can't access it, how did you see the /etc/fstab file???
<favro> that's what I've been trying to find out
<neSSun0o> mefiso__: i did from "kdesudo kate"
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: are you running from the livecd? or from hard disk?
<favro> hehe
<OculusAquilae> jfb: hm I don't know
<neSSun0o> but from the GUI interface if i click on the hard disk it says "feature only available with HAL"
<neSSun0o> mefisto__: it's months that im running kubuntu and is not from livecd...
<neSSun0o> it from hard disk, the same one it doesnt let me open
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: sounds like HAL is not running
<neSSun0o> yes
<neSSun0o> and i apt-get install HAL
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: did you boot up normally?
<neSSun0o> not this morning
<neSSun0o> apparantely yesterday i upgraded the kernel
<neSSun0o> infact this morning the graphical interface wasnt working
<neSSun0o> infact this morning the graphical interface wasnt working to boot in recovery mode
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: what about now? the session running now booted up normally?
<neSSun0o> to fix the x server
<neSSun0o> yes now yes
<neSSun0o> with VESA drivers instead of the NVIDIA ones which i spent ages in installing...
<neSSun0o> but yes it works
<neSSun0o> ???
<neSSun0o> what am i supposed to do now? plz help im losing my mind after the thousands kubuntu's issues....
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: you want the nvidia driver, not vesa (unless the nvidia driver didn't work for you)
<neSSun0o> since when i first install it thereìs always a prob
<neSSun0o> of course it did work perfectly
<neSSun0o> but this morning
<neSSun0o> to be able to run kubuntu i had to fix the x server from recovery mode
<neSSun0o> because the GUI interface wasnt working
<neSSun0o> everything appeared to be all in weird pixels and mixed colours...
<JackWinter> i tried to upgrade all packages this morning and it broke on libc6-i686.  how do i fix ?
<arty_> neSSun0o: your compilation?
<neSSun0o> arty_: ?
<arty_> JackWinter: sudo apt-get autoremove and then sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<arty_> neSSun0o: parameters of your pc
<neSSun0o> where do i find them?
<neSSun0o> or which ones you want to know?
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: try this then reboot: sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal
<arty_> grafic cart
<arty_> motherboard and cpu
<arty_> and you fined in if you write in console lshw | less
<neSSun0o> isnt this a windows way to solve things? :D
<neSSun0o> arty_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51213/
<mefisto__> neSSun0o: reinstall hal, then reboot to see if that fixes it
<JackWinter> arty_: the first command had this result, ok ? http://pastebin.ca/1212209
<arty_> neSSun0o: why 32bit system if you have dualcore?
<neSSun0o> i dunno arty_
<neSSun0o> u tell me
<neSSun0o> im really a newbie
<neSSun0o> dont even know the difference between a 32 bit and a 64 one...
<arty_> JackWinter: yes
<kho_zhi> yo
<bayer> hi! it seems that my kde login is locked in some way. if i try to login i only see the background image and then it hangs up. any idea how to solve this?
<kubuntu_> Hello, I'm trying to install Windows XP on a computer with Kubuntu installed
<favro> bayer: try ctrl+alt+bkspace then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<favro> bayer: ctrl+alt+F2 I meant
<Freku> i think you 1st have to install windows  and then kubuntu
<kubuntu_> Kubuntu was installed in the computer
<kubuntu_> do I have to uninstall it?
<kubuntu_> and how do I do that?
<Freku> i think so
<Freku> if you want a dual boot system
<favro> kubuntu_: no - it is just easier installing windows first
<Freku> ah
<kubuntu_> ok favro... how should I install XP?
<favro> is there free space on the disk?
<mefisto__> kubuntu_: you can install windows if you have disk space, then reinstall grub to get kubuntu to boot afterwards
<kubuntu_> it's a 40GB hard drive with nothing but Kubuntu in it
<favro> kubuntu_: windows can't resize a partition so you need to make free space first
<bayer> favro: i tried that, does not help :(
<kubuntu_> ok I can wipe out Kubuntu, I probably won't need it
<Freku> after some googling i found a tutorial
<Freku> http://davestechsupport.com/blog/2008/03/22/how-to-install-windows-after-ubuntu-with-gparted/
<kubuntu_> I have Ubuntu on CD I can install later
<Freku> oh
<Freku> then its easier
<favro> bayer: I wonder if your vid card is having issues?
<Freku> to install xp
<mefisto__> kubuntu_: just remember it will save you some time if you leave some unformatted space on the disk for linux, when you install windows
<kubuntu_> thanks mefisto_
<favro> bayer: I would boot into recovery and look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bayer> favro: it worked some minutes ago, then i tried to login from another computer here and i think i have not shut down this pc properly. perhaps there are any locks?
<kubuntu_> what do I need to do?
<favro> bayer: is it a ssh login you're trying or something similar?
<bayer> favor: it is via NIS. i can login in failsafe and via console, but not with kdm
<favro> bayer: I don't know anything about nis...
<blueeyez> hi everybody:)
<kubuntu_> how can I format the hard drive in Kubuntu? I want XP installed...
<kubuntu_> Google isn't my friend :(
<favro> kubuntu_: the windows cd will let you format partitions - you don't uninstall kubuntu
<mefisto__> kubuntu_: xp will format it
<favro> you just wipe the partition
<kubuntu_> what button do I have to push after restart to make the XP CD run?
<kubuntu_> it didn't autorun the last time I tried
<favro> I hit the space button when it asks to hit a key
<kubuntu_> well I'll jump ship and try that
<kubuntu_> thanks for the help guys, sorry for being a nuisance :)
<mefisto__> kubuntu_: some will boot from cd if you hit F8 (a menu will let you choose which disk to boot from) or change your bios settings
<bayer> how can i reinstall kde?
<favro> bayer: I would --purge remove kdm then install kdm before reinstalling kde
<favro> sudo apt-get --purge remove kdm
<lamb> 为什么KUBUNTU升级到8.1后变英文版了
<favro> !english | lamb
<ubottu> lamb: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stdin> lamb: and 8.10 support in #ubuntu+1
<bayer> favro: i reinstalled everything, but it does not work, how can i delete my personal kde configuration files?
<bayer> favro: perhaps there something is wrong
<favro> bayer: they are in .kde in your home folder
<steveire> Hi. Can kubuntu-kde4 be installed easily on a gnome system?
<favro> bayer: rm -rf ~/.kde
<Tm_T> bayer: it's better to move than remove
<Tm_T> favro: same to you
<Tm_T> bayer: means, mv .kde .kde-temp
<stdin> steveire: yes, see http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 and #kubuntu-kde4 for support
<Tm_T> or similar
<skole> Hi everyone! I want to insall opera browser. I can't find it with opera. I have downloadet a deb package, but how to install it?
<skole> *fint it with adapt
<Tm_T> !opera | skole
<ubottu> skole: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<geek_> skole: either double click it to get gdebi to install it, or use dpkg (if you want a cli way to install it)
<skole> whats the command to use dpkg?
<geek_> er...
<geek_> sudo dpkg -i foo.deb i think
<geek_> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Tm_T> :-P
<favro> dpkg -i /path/to/file
<geek_> *rolls eyes*. not TOO useful that...
<skole> geek_: foo.deb?
<geek_> skole: opera.deb or whatever
<geek_> you SHOULD be able to open the file to install it as well IIRC
<skole> geek_: When I click on the deb idolphin says: No archive loaded
<jmgv> hello all, do you know if I can install kdevelop4 in kubuntu?
<stdin> skole: try right-click -> Open With -> GDebi Package Installer
<jmgv> i am trying to compile kdeverlop4 for myself but the kdelibs seems to be old
<jmgv> CMake Error: ERROR: the installed kdelibs version 4.0.3 is too old, at least version 4.1.60 is required
<jmgv> but in the repository there is no one newer
<jmgv> is there anyway to get it? i am using hardy
<skole> and G deb is under system?
<stdin> jmgv: kdevelop4 needs KDE 4 trunk from SVN, you'd have to download and compile the relevant KDE 4 bits to compile kdevelop4
<jmgv> i have done it but
<jmgv> i need  kdelibs version 4.1.60
<jmgv> but i have  kdelibs version 4.0.3
<jmgv> so, i dont know how intall 4.1.60 in hardy?
<jmgv> it say that the newer is 4.0.3
<stdin> jmgv: read what I said again, you need KDE 4 trunk from SVN
<jmgv> stdin okey, thanks
<bayer> i am using "kubuntu over ubuntu". so far i figured out, that i can login on gnome, but not on kde. how can i remove all kde stuff and reinstall it? apt-get remove kde does not work, it is only a meta package i think... kubuntu-desktop also does not solve my problem, any ideas?
<favro> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<favro> bayer: II would try that
<favro> *I even
<bayer> that are a lot of packages...
<Agent_bob> i have a strange occurance on a rmote box.  i have a while true loop running which i can't seem to kill.  i killed it's controlling login tty but it's still running and i can't find a pid for it  ;/    thoughts ?
<skole> Thanks! gdebi was the smart thing to do. I did not have that program first, but i downloaded it fram adapt, and now I have opera!
<Agent_bob> how do things run without appearing in the process table ?
<arty_> hi all is there any staff or program who tell me when I install me KUBUNTU on PC
<favro> is it under bash?
<favro> Agent_bob: ^
<Agent_bob> favro yes.  but no bash in the ps output
<arty_> pls help
<Agent_bob> favro also it's on tty24 but nothing listed on that console
<Agent_bob> favro assuming your next Q will be something like how do i know the loop is still running...  the sleep command keeps re appearing in the process table on tty24 where the loop is running....
<arty_> hi all is there any staff or program who tell me when I install me KUBUNTU on PC
<Agent_bob> well  i took it down.  re-killed all tty logins and it got it this time.
<Agent_bob> arty_ /var/log/dpkg.log
<Agent_bob> arty_ the listings are timestamped
<arty_> Agent_bob: thx
<arty_> Agent_bob: then write 1.9.2008 but I install in Jull or august
<Agent_bob> arty_ month 9 is aug.
<Agent_bob> no sep.
<Agent_bob> september one two thousand eight
<skole> Hi! My web bank says that I don't have java. I allways used Opera before, and no prob with java. I had this prbolem with firefox, but now it says the same with Opera. How to install all the java I need? anyone?
<arty_> aug is 8 jul is 7 :)
<skole> I have just upgradet to KDE 4 with 8.04
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<arty_> !yakuake
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake
<arty_> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Agent_bob> !info yakuake | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 176 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<Agent_bob> !msgthebot | arty_
<ubottu> arty_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<wiehan> skole i'm no expert at this, but can't you just reinstall the java (jre) from the repos?
<skole> wiehan: what is repos?
<Agent_bob> !repos > skole
<ubottu> skole, please see my private message
<arun_> hi
<arun_> now im using mysql
<wiehan> does anyone know anything about linuxmint (i know: off-topic - but I can't find my answer) - is the default (main edition) 32bit or 64bit - it makes no statement anywhere?!
<arun_> i finding some error like this when creating database
<arun_> Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'studentmarks'
<arun_> please tell some sollution
<Agent_bob> error == { username == '' }       i.e. no username supplied
<comedit> how can easily check if te 64-bit version or the 32-bit version of kubuntu is installed
<Agent_bob> comedit uname -a
<comedit> thanks
<Agent_bob> comedit uname displayes information about the running kernel.   very handy.
<arun_> sorry i cant get
<comedit> ok this makes it stranged i have installed Kubuntu 64 (as I was convinced of) but the sound is not working
<arun_> Access denied for user ''@'localhost' to database 'studentmarks'
<comedit> so i use synaptic however the liba64asound2 is not in the list
<comedit> strange is that my kubuntu-32 Virtual installation (virtual box) with the same repositories
<comedit> however lists it
<comedit> since my hostserver has no sound my guest hasn't either
<skole> I now know what repositories is. But when I click on the download java button in my browser, i get to the java homepage. It says that I can install java for linyx. But what choice shall I make here? What is linux (RPM) self extracting file?
<Agent_bob> !java | skole
<ubottu> skole: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<comedit> anybody an idea what could be wrong with my sound repository issue ?
<Agent_bob> !info liba64asound2 | comedit
<ubottu> comedit: Package liba64asound2 does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> !sound | comedit have you been here ->
<skole> ubottu: Im on kubuntu 8.04 KDE
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<comedit> mm how can it be listed then in in my hardy-32 then ??
<Agent_bob> <comedit> mm how can it be listed then in in my hardy-32 then ?? <<< non-standard repo in /etc/apt/sources.list maybe.
<comedit> as said both installations have the same repositories only one is host to this virtual-32 version
<Agent_bob> !sound | comedit have you been here -
<ubottu> comedit have you been here -: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<comedit> lets approach diffrently: thanks ubotto although you are a bot
<Agent_bob> another answer might be that the package "liba64asound2" is only avalable for 32bit and that ubottu searched the 64bit section,   an even more likely answer is "typo"   however that's all i can do seeing i run dapper.
<Agent_bob> lib64asound2 - ALSA library (64bit)
<Agent_bob> lib64asound2-dev - ALSA library development files (64 bit)
<Agent_bob> always check spelling.
<Agent_bob> !info lib64asound2 | skole correctly spelled --
<ubottu> skole correctly spelled --: lib64asound2 (source: alsa-lib): ALSA library (64bit). In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.15-3ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 347 kB, installed size 940 kB
<skole> what is best, sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre. Im running on kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4
<Agent_bob> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bayer>  now i removed kubuntu-desktop and all other packages and re-installed it. result is, that i still cannot login to kde, just to gnome / console / failsafe. i even removed my .kde folder. what else can i do? are there other kde specific files/folders or even locks for certain users?
<Agent_bob> bayer  might look for a ~/.kderc   or ~/.qtrc  which could be an issue.   also   ~/.xinitrc   or ~/.*ession*
<skole> My consern is if it will work. I do not know the differens. is sun-java6-jre newer than sun-java5-jre? I am a newbe to all of this, so i'm sorry if I do not ask the correct questions
<Agent_bob> also delete any /tmp/.<yourname>kde<junk>     lastly  ~/.dmrc
<Agent_bob> skole general rule on package name versioning,   higher number is always newer.   "but not always better"
<comedit> agentbob i searched in synaptic just on lib64 and no results -> I am working my way though the oubleshooting now
<Agent_bob> comedit if all else fails there is an #alsa official support channel here on freenode too.
<Agent_bob> comedit also, being toward the end of the sabath day, it's not the best time to find help either.
<mackike> /exit
<v6lur_> hi. has anyone else problems with compiz fusion and kopete's balloon notification?
<v6lur_> the balloon won't show up
<v6lur_> (hardy, kde 3.5.10, cf 0.7.9 (git) )
<v6lur_> when using kwin, the balloon shows up nicely
<RurouniJones> !compiz | v6lur_
<ubottu> v6lur_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<v6lur_> they didn't know. someone had it working ok on mandriva & opensuse
<v6lur_> thought it may be (k)ubuntu specific
<tim_> i have a problem installing wc3, installed by clicking the installer.exe and everything seems to be fine, but when i want to start it, the screen stays black
<eagles0513875> hey all
<starenka> hi
<eagles0513875> hhey
<Denise> someone can do a message for me?
<Denise> tell to alibaba to take the bus
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<go_beep_yourself> hello
<go_beep_yourself> is kttsd required to get ksayit to have sound?
<Tm_T> go_beep_yourself: I think yes
<go_beep_yourself> is it possible to use voices from windows programs in ksayit? such as the ones from second speech center?
<Tm_T> no idea, I guess not in any way
<pietrek> hi all
<pietrek> są tu jacyś polacy ?
<cosmofield> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<cosmofield> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pietrek> aha...
<eee> hello
<eee> i need help to my wirless nettwork on acer
<eee> anyone can help me?
<Agent_bob> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<eee> ok
<eee> can anyone help me? I need help whit my wirless on "Acer Aspire 5720Z" i can not active it on the key on my bord
<eee> can anyone help me? I need help whit my wirless on "Acer Aspire 5720Z" i can not active it on the key on my bord
<eee> can anyone help me? I need help whit my wirless on "Acer Aspire 5720Z" i can not active it on the key
<cosmofield> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<eee> oh sry!
<RurouniJones> !no | eee
<ubottu> eee: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<RurouniJones> They might be able to help in your native language
<eee> ok det er greit!
<anger_> Hello. Any of you knows a brazilian distribution called Kurumi-NG?
<anger_> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<eee> how to find what nettwork drivers/nettwork card i use?
<lain_wired> Hullo all, I 'm having some annoying video playback issues.
<lain_wired> Specifically, there are odd patches of colour across the screen, predominately green at the moment, though that may be immaterial.
<lain_wired> Any idea what this could be caused by?
<eee> how to find what Driver/nettwork-card i use?
<lain_wired> eee: we can see you, please just wait, and in the mean time, refer to google.
<eee> ok
<lain_wired> http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/check-your-hardware-information-using-hwinfo-in-ubuntu/ - this might help.
<go_beep_yourself> can someone give me an example of what goes after espeak -v? ive tried espeak -v en-n and and espeak -v /usr/share/espeak-data/voices/en/en-n
<lain_wired> Additional info: I've checked that the correct driver is installed, and all other graphical aspects seem fine (other than a few times when the screen resolution was wrong, but I believe that was related to the new monitor)
<go_beep_yourself> im trying to get different voices for text to speech with espeak
<lain_wired> Hm. go_beep_yourself: I'm not familiar with that software. Does it work well?
<eee> do anyone work on my problem????
<go_beep_yourself> lain_wired hard to say yet
<claudio> salve
<claudio> ho appena installato kubuntu
<claudio> come si attiva compiz-fusion?
<Tm_T> !it claudio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it claudio
<claudio> su ubuntu era già attivo appena installato ubuntu
<go_beep_yourself> !espeak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espeak
<Tm_T> !it | claudio
<ubottu> claudio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<go_beep_yourself> !text to speech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text to speech
<go_beep_yourself> !tts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tts
<go_beep_yourself> !do you know anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> go_beep_yourself: stop abusing the bot
<claudio> I can speak  english
<claudio> i've installed kubuntu 8.04 but by default compiz-fusion is disabled
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> !compiz | claudio
<claudio> how can I enable it?
<ubottu> claudio: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<eee> hello i have an "Acer Aspire 5720Z" and my wirless nettwork board can't be turned on!
<Tm_T> eee: son, you are repeating (:
<eee> ok
<eee> have knubutu any game's?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Fieldy> !nxclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nxclient
<Fieldy> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Fieldy> okay. I don't see nxclient in adept package manager, am i doing something wrong?
<Fieldy> url doesn't mention anything about adding repos etc
<DFCJ> hi@all
<[ds14]forest> hi
<DFCJ> ich hätte mal eine frage.... ich habe endlich wieder kubuntu auf meinem neuem laptop aber der sound will nich... kann mir da jmd helfen?
<RurouniJones> !de | DFC
<ubottu> DFC: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eee> how to run a exe file?
<Tm_T> !wine | eee
<ubottu> eee: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<geek_> !wine
<geek_> oops
<vamsi> can someone please help me setup floppy drive inubuntu?
<esteban> ola
<miik> hy
<vikku> i just loaded a cd into cdrom but iam not able to view its content
<robert__> hello :) Im a newbie wondering how to install my dvd-rom ( cddvdw sh-s202n )
<robert__> someone who can help?
<eee> help!!!! my Web cam dosnt seem to work! can anybody help me?
<eee> obs! it work's now :P youst wrong program!
<thor> is there a command or a program to see if the my webcam is working ?
<ubuntu__> hi
<eee> how to erace/attack a process?
<ign0ramus> eee: man killall
<eee> ???
<ign0ramus> eee: or you can use ctrl+alt+esc to point to which window you want to kill
<eee> ok
<ign0ramus> eee: also 'sudo ksysguard' will give you like a Task Manager on Windows
<eee> is it not prosess es on ubuntu?
<ign0ramus> eee: i don't understand your question.
<eee> hm...
<eee> is it not prosess es on kubuntu?
<ign0ramus> is what not process on kubuntu?
<eee> lol never main it!
<ign0ramus> ok
<ninix> anyone already has this problem: my kwin don't start anymore at startup
<surgy> whats the package name, of the package that needs to be installed in order for k3b to have mp3 support?
<WeeJay> Does anyone know if I can run an older kernel from (kubuntu 8.0.4) on intrepid?
<ninix> surgy: k3b- extracodes ... something like that
<ign0ramus> surgy: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<surgy> thnx, but i allready new the command :) just needed the package
<ninix> libk3b3-extracodecs
<eee> how to operative windows programs in Linux-Kubuntu
<ign0ramus> eee: for free? Wine
<eee> Wine?
<ign0ramus> Wine.
<surgy> ign0ramus: libk3b2-mp3 has no installation candidate. ninix thanks for info
<ign0ramus> surgy: ah, yes, libk3b2-extracodecs replaced libk3b2-mp3.  my mistake
<eee> can you give me a sure webside to Wine For Kubuntu
<eee> the dowload site
<ign0ramus> http://www.winehq.org/
<ign0ramus> eee: in spanish - http://www.winehq.org/site/?lang=es
<ninix> normally, the official site is always a SURE site ;)
<eee> ok but im from Norway
<ign0ramus> eee: oh, by the way you type, i thought you spoke spanish
<eee> but i closed start-tollbar   how to active
<eee> hehe
<eee> im not soo god in English
<ign0ramus> eee: alt+f2 > kicker
<eee> Tnx
<cosmofield> Is it safe to remove postskript fonts and other fonts in the font manager? I have over 100 fonts that I do'nt use
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: i think all your fonts are in fonts:/System  ... you should be able to remove ones that you don't want
<cosmofield> I don't have a printer, can I remove all postskript fonts?
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: also, fonts in /usr/share/fonts ... don't know why you'd want to delete them
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: each font is in only KB's
<cosmofield> in the font manager the total size is about 199 MB and I use a small ssd-disk
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: what font manager are you using?
<Fieldy> hello, i installed privoxy. how can i configure the service to be started at boot, instead of having to manually run /etc/init.d/privoxy start ?
<cosmofield> ign0ramus: kcontrol -> System Administration -> Font Manager
<ign0ramus> Fieldy: it's installed as a service, it should automatically run at startup
<KRF> Fieldy, update-rc.d privoxy defaults
<Fieldy> ign0ramus: ah okay
<Fieldy> i will also try what KRF said
<Fieldy> System startup links for /etc/init.d/privoxy already exist.
<Fieldy> cool thanks :)
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: i don't see why you wouldn't be able to remove them... I would make a backup first, try things without them, and when you're comfortable, just delete the backup
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: I'm just wondering if they're used for other things, like .pdfs and such
<ign0ramus> is there a particular mount point recommend for mounting an .iso?
<ign0ramus> or can i just create one anywhere?
<zabbadapp> in KDE4, i see that Konsole can have split terminals .. but only horiz or vert. Not any combination like in emacs. I can't do any splits in Kate the texteditor, and I can't dock in Kate into Konsole ... But amusingly Kate can have one split with a terminal ... Shouldn't all this tabbing and splitting have been done on a lower system level, rather than each application on its own? Like Fluxbox does, but also with splits?
<cosmofield> ign0ramus: True, I forgot that, seems that I need to keep some fonts for pdfs :/
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: I'm not positive that is the case... did you find some info saying that you need these fonts?
<cosmofield> ign0ramus:  I don't know, but I feel that I need some fonts to wiev pdf files. I don't know how pdf works
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: yeah, i don't know enough about .ps fonts to recommend getting rid of them...
<eee> how to use exe programs!
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: but you can also sort your fonts by size, and remove any normal fonts you don't use- i'm sure there will be a bunch
<ign0ramus> eee: wine
<eee> oh but how  to use wine
<cosmofield> Yes I will soon re-install anyway, then I will start with a clean command line install
<ign0ramus> eee: do you have it installed?
<eee> yes
<pepe> #test
<ign0ramus> eee: the simplest way is to click ont the .exe, which wine should open
<eee> ok
<ign0ramus> eee: what program are you trying to use?  Wine cannot run every Windows app.
<eee> install windows messenger
<ign0ramus> eee: there are better, native apps for kubuntu that will do the same thing
<zabbadapp> will Kubuntu8.10 only have kde4? or is it still experimental and kde3.x is the main? If kde3.x is no more, is it possible to upgrade a 8.04 kde3.x to 8.10 and still keep kde3.x?
<ninix> don't install this "!
<ninix> :)
<ign0ramus> eee: why not use Kopete, Pidgin, aMsn, etc?  No Windows API necessary
<eee> oh is that a difference?
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: intrepid will ship with kde4 only
<ninix> pidgin is a great simple msn client. amsn: a more similar to MSN messenger
<KRF> eee, no. you can use several clients for the msn protocol
<ign0ramus> eee: you should already have Kopete- open it and configure your Windows Messenger account
<eee> kopete???
<zabbadapp> eee: there is also http://mercury.im written in java that supports alot of exotic msn features when I last tested it (much more than aMsn and Kopete at the time)
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: but i don't "like" kde4!!! (part joke, part true ... i tried it in 8.04 and 8.10 and it still feels like things are missing from what 3.x can do)
<eee> ok but how to install?
<cosmofield> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<eee> ok but how to install
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: i'm with you, i'm still trying to figure out if KDE 3.5.x will run smoothly under Intrepid.  If not, I will wait to upgrade until KDE4 becomes more usable :/
<cosmofield> !info kopete-kde4
<ubottu> kopete-kde4 (source: kdenetwork-kde4): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 5901 kB, installed size 15248 kB
<eee> ??????????
<mrunagi> anyone had issues with firefox giving black windows then locking up?
<ign0ramus> eee: check under "Internet" in your programs menu- you may already have it
<cosmofield> eee: if you donät have kopete installed, you can install it with the command 'sudo apt-get install kopete-kde4'
<eee> no i don't have it
<eee> ok
<ign0ramus> cosmofield: i'd stick with the kde3 version...
<cosmofield> ign0ramus: I feel the same, will not even kde3 be avaiable anywhere
<latexink> Hello all.. would this be a good place to ask for help with compiz fusion?
<ign0ramus> imho, kde4 will be awesome once the bugs are worked out - it already is visually stunning, but too many crashes, locks, and freezes for me to use comfortably.  Plus it seems like a lot of things are missing and/or incomplete
<kho_zhi> hey
<kho_zhi> dude
<kho_zhi> y kopete can crash de
<eee> ok but what is normal Download speed Kb/s
<ign0ramus> eee: depends on your connection and the server you are downloading from.  there is no 'normal'
<eee> oh
<ign0ramus> latexink: you can always ask here, but there #compiz-fusion is probably the best place to ask
<latexink> thanks ig
<ign0ramus> np
<eee> it dosn't seem to work
<sidus> salve a tutti
<cosmofield> eee: what happen?
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: visually stunning for a screenshot, but rather many different styles of gui at once. And i don't like the iconset ... It lacks perspective it think, i.e. a frontal view of a folder will always look ugly!
<sidus> hi people some one can help me? i have problem with sound
<eee> i did the sudo comand you told me and i cant find the program
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: yeah, but those things can be customized, and the graphical capabilities are superior to kde 3.5.x ... unfortunately, the way it looks is its biggest strength right now, and I firmly belive form follows function
<ign0ramus> !ask | sidus
<ubottu> sidus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sidus> ok im sorry this is my first day of chatting with kubuntu with this program :P
<ign0ramus> sidus: np - so what's your problem?
<carpii> can someone recomend a nice php (or multipurpose) ide, with svn support please
<eee> i did the sudo comand you told me and i cant find the program
<cosmofield> eee: did you run the command in the terminal?
<sidus> im italian and my english is very bad ...i try to explain my problem, plaese just a minuts
<eee> yes
<eee> but i'm trying Again
<cosmofield> eee: exactly what was the error message? seems very strange :/
<eee> not error msg
<concernedcitizen> hi guys, where do deleted files go? is there like a 'trash bin' or something?
<eee> i can't find the program i have installed
<ign0ramus> carpii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<sidus> i have problem with sound
<sidus> i cant listen sound simultanee
<sidus> and i cant listen the "music" when start kde and when i shot down the session
<cosmofield> eee: the program should be in the menu, or type 'kopete' to start it
<ign0ramus> concernedcitizen: yes, there is "Trash", which may be on your kicker panel, or can be found at trash:/
<carpii> sorry i got disconnected if anyone said anything (ide for php with svn)
<ign0ramus> carpii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<carpii> ok ill check it out, thanks
<concernedcitizen> thanks
<ign0ramus> sidus: is it only when using sound in a browser?
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: yes, but someone spent a lot of time to do very flat looking -- yet still photorealistic wannabe -- icons ... that I will replace? However, I am glad that they did not follow the Tango icon guidelines, because those colors are so "dirty".
<sidus> no, i cant listen more program with using sound, example, youtube with xmms/amarok or teamspeak
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: any of the tango or 'human' themes are hideous... just my opinion, but seems to be shared with others
<eee> Tnx it work't
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: :-) exactly!!!
<ign0ramus> sidus: try installing libflashsupport
<ign0ramus> eee: 'sudo apt-get install kopete' ... then tell me what it says
<ign0ramus> sidus: then restart firefox and try two different sound sources
<Imposible> hello
<sidus> ok
<Imposible> I've been having problems installing nvidia driver can someone give a tip or something?
<ign0ramus> Imposible: what card?
<Imposible> 6500 GO
<Imposible> i guess i've read almost all the forums
<sidus> dont works libflashsupport
<ign0ramus> sidus: you have sound set to ALSA?
<eee> heeeh it work's now
<thor> imposible did you installed the nvidia driver?
<ign0ramus> Imposible: its not supported, but have you tried Envy?  Again, not supported, but makes the process very easy
<Imposible> Envy no i didnt try
<jussi01> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<sidus> !ask ign0ramus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask ign0ramus
<sidus> !ask | ign0ramus
<ubottu> ign0ramus: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sidus> |ask | ign0ramus
<Imposible> i try to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run
<sidus> no
<ign0ramus> sidus: dude, what the heck are you doing?
<sidus> 	
<sidus> how do I know which device I'm using?
<eee>  
<eee>  
<eee>  
<eee>  
<eee> obs
<ign0ramus> sidus: kcontrol > Sound & Multimedia > Sound System
<sidus> is setting by default: automatic select device
<ign0ramus> sidus: yes, but you can try ALSA, and see if the sound issue disappears... you can always set it back to Auto (plus, this will restart your sound server, so that's good too) :-)
<sidus> i have delete all alsa system
<ign0ramus> sidus: you what?
<sidus> for try, now i can resistall all alsa?
<sidus> i delete alsamixer
<ign0ramus> sidus: 'sudo apt-get install alsa-base' should do it
<sidus> ok it is donw
<sidus> *done
<sidus> now?
<ign0ramus> sidus: try to set default to ALSA in Sound System
<sidus> i put alsa
<sidus> now?
<ign0ramus> sidus: then hit 'apply'
<sidus> it is done
<ign0ramus> sidus: and you installed 'libflashsupport'?
<sidus> yeah i have the last version
<ign0ramus> sidus: restart firefox, and try two sound sources
<sidus> nothing
<sidus> dont work
<ign0ramus> sidus: when you say 'don't work', what specifically is not working... do you have sound on like youtube on its own (no other apps running)?
<sidus> when i listen music in amarok i cant listen youtube
<sidus> and vice-cersa
<sidus> and vice-versa
<ign0ramus> sidus:  hmmm.. hang on- eating :-)
<sidus> ok
<cosmofield> Is there a support channel for truecrypt? :/
<ign0ramus> sidus: you still there?
<sidus> im here
<ign0ramus> sidus: ok, we'll install Flash10, which doesn't have the sound problems Flash9 has
<ign0ramus> OK?
<sidus> ok we can try yo install flash 10
<sidus> how i do?
<ign0ramus> sidus: first, run 'sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree'
<ign0ramus> sidus: you may or may not have this package installed, if not, no problems
<sidus> i remove it?
<ign0ramus> sidus: yeah
<ign0ramus> the repos only have Flash 9
<sidus> ok, consolle say me: with this package "nspluginwrapper" has been install before i can use "apt-get autoremove" for remove it
<sidus> i remove it?
<ign0ramus> wait.
<eee> How to install Firefox?
<sidus> sudo apt-get install firefox
<eee> ok
<eee> i love this
<ign0ramus> sidus: are you running 64bit anything?
<sidus> yes
<sidus> i have 64 bi
<sidus> bit
<ign0ramus> sidus: ohhh... that changes things.  hang on for a moment.  Flash on 64bit is weird.
<sidus> ok
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: i just did apt-get install flash-nonfree on my 64-bit kubuntu, and it works rather fine in firefox3 ... i was surprised actually.
<kabotage> hi how do i remove all gnome apps??
<sidus> i have install flash with this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-flash-player9-on-64bit-linux
<sidus> but is flash9
<sidus> not 10
<ign0ramus> sidus: maybe zabbadapp can be a better help, 64bit is different, and I don't have much experience with it
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: can you use an app like Amarok, and play a flash file, and have sound in both?
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus sidus: i didn't see that you were talking about flash 10  ... mine is flash 9 from the kubuntu repos
<sidus> but my problem is dont have flash9 or 10
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: yeah, he's having problems with sound in a kde app and in flash simultaneously
<sidus> my problem is the audio simultane i cant listen
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: this is easily fixed in Flash 10, but i'm not sure how that would work in 64bit
<sidus> for example if there are two or tree program with use audio i can listen only the first with i launch
<spooky> hello kubuntu users
<azaragone> hiauhiuahaia
<ign0ramus> sidus: Aha!  See here: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html
<spooky> need help
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: yes, I'm running two youtube-clips (with sound) and playing a song in amarok now at the same time, and I hear them all.
<sidus> why i cant see?
<spooky> can anyone help me ?
<sidus> i cant hear*?
<sidus> i dont think with is problem of flash
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: did you ever have any issues with sound, or did it work OOB?
<ign0ramus> sidus: you said you lose sound from Amarok or other apps when you go to Youtube or whatever.  That's the typical Flash problem many people have had
<spooky> I want to permantly mount a smb share in my kububtu . How to do this ?
<zabbadapp> ign0ramus: OOB, with the exception that I had to turn up some volume in alsamixer (no sound at all to begin with) ... and like I said, I was surprised that flash worked that well in 64-bit by simply apt-get install:ing it.
<azaragone> :)
<azaragone> ;)
<thor> can i watch a movie from an iso image ?
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/236052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236052 in flashplugin-nonfree "After Playing Flash video, No sound in other programs (dup-of: 29760)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29760 in flashplugin-nonfree "Sound does not work properly in Flash in firefox" [Low,Fix released]
<zabbadapp> thor: VLC i know, but probably mplayer too.
<sidus> i dont lose the sound, for example im now listen music if now i go in youtube i dont hear nothing, if stop amarok and try to restart it, amarok dont start becose there is another app with block it
<sidus> and for listen music i must kill it
<thor> ok. i'll try
<ign0ramus> sidus: you must kill what - firefox?
<sidus> firefox
<sidus> what i control
<sidus> firefox or npviewer.bin
<ign0ramus> yes, did you see the launchpad bug 236052 i just posted above?  That is the same issue you are having
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 236052 in flashplugin-nonfree "After Playing Flash video, No sound in other programs (dup-of: 29760)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 29760 in flashplugin-nonfree "Sound does not work properly in Flash in firefox" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/29760
<ign0ramus> sidus: its a flash/firefox issue, and can be easily resolved by installing flash10
<sidus> are u sure?
<ign0ramus> sidus: does not describe your problem exactly?
<ign0ramus> *does it not
<zabbadapp> is flash10 final?
<sidus> sorry my english is a shit can u repeaT? :P
<ign0ramus> zabbadapp: no, but release candidate... it's past beta
<ign0ramus> sidus: read the bug report - is this not the problem you were explaining?
<eagles0513875> !temperature
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about temperature
<eagles0513875> is there any package that monitors temperature of cpu and other parts
<ghostcube> lm-sensors
<ghostcube> and gkrellm
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: also, http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/hardy/hardware-monitor
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: that site has russian txt lol
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: the package is maintained by a russian dude
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: thing is im on kde
<eagles0513875> will it still work
<ign0ramus> !xmbmon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmbmon
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: i don't see why not... and you can always just uninstall if you decide you don't like it  :-)
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: also, you can check xmbmon - it's in the repos
<eagles0513875> ok
<sidus> sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sidus> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sidus> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sidus> help
<eee> how to make a program?
<ign0ramus> sidus: try 'sudo nspluginwrapper -i /home/YOURUSERNAME/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ign0ramus> sidus: wait, are you following the tutorial i posted above?
<sidus> ye
<sidus> yes
<sidus> i try it
<ign0ramus> sidus: if you are, you need to make a symlink first: 'sudo cp install_flash_player_10_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/'
<ign0ramus> sidus: well, it's not a symlink, but it needs to be copied over
<shepherd> #chemistry
<sidus> $ sudo nspluginwrapper -i /home/sidus/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sidus> nspluginwrapper: /home/sidus/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so is not a valid NPAPI plugin
<ign0ramus> sidus: hang on... there's a problem with the url in the tutorial
<eee> anybody know about a good game for windows?
<ign0ramus> sidus: we'll have to modify step 3 in the tutorial
<ign0ramus> sidus: have you done everything from steps 1 and 2 so far?
<sidus> ster 1 is donw
<sidus> step 2 is done
<ign0ramus> sidus: Step 3.0 :  "cd ~"
<ign0ramus> sidus: step 3.1 "wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_091508.tar.gz"
<sidus> yes yes
<sidus> i have download that
<sidus> now i have done step 3
<ign0ramus> sidus: no, the link in the tutorial is different
<bdizzle> hi, for some reason I can't get my camera to interface with the computer. It will detect it and load it, but it claims it cannot get the camera to "lock" ?
<ign0ramus> sidus: that's why you are having problems... the url in the tutorial is wrong
<ign0ramus> sidus: please follow my steps
<sidus> yes i see
<sidus> i ahve download already your post it
<sidus> i have see with in the tutorial is wrong
<sidus> and i have find where i can download flash 10
<sidus> have u undestand?
<ign0ramus> step 3.2: tar zxvf flashplayer10_install_linux_091508.tar.gz
<sidus> i have already done it
<ign0ramus> sidus: step 3.3: sudo cp install_flash_player_10_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<ign0ramus> sidus: step 4: sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<eee> my wirless nettwork card dosn't seem to work!
<ign0ramus> this is where you were having problems before...
<eee> i use acer
<sidus> $  sudo nspluginwrapper -i /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sidus> *** NSPlugin Viewer  *** ERROR: libnss3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sidus> nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<bdizzle> !camera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera
<ign0ramus> sidus: hmmmm....
<bdizzle> !digikam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digikam
<eee> my wirless nettwork card dosn't seem to work on my acer laptop
<eee> my wirless nettwork card dosn't seem to work on my acer laptop
<bdizzle> !digiKam
<ign0ramus> sidus: if you navigate to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ in Konqueror, is the libflashplayer.so file located there?
<sidus> yes
<sidus> there is one file
<sidus> "libflashplayer.so" this is the name of file
<sidus> in the dir  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<ign0ramus> sidus: yes, that is how it should be, i'm trying to figure out why nspluginwrapper is giving you trouble - the file and directory obviously exists
<jussi01> eee: first, please dont repeat so often, second, could you pastebin the output of the command: lspci
<jussi01> !paste | eee
<ubottu> eee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<freddy_> hoola
<freddy_> Porfa alguien me puede ayudar con los escritorios
<freddy_> no me muestra el menu de escritorios
<freddy_> ademas no puedo poner 4 esccritorios me permito uno solo
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<neSSun0o> doesn anyone use aMsn? how is it?
<ign0ramus> sidus: can you try installing latest libnss? http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/nss/libnss3-1d_3.12.0.3-0ubuntu5_i386.deb
<sidus> no
<sidus> which i must install?
<sidus> any sujest?
<ubuntu_> Are installations of Kubuntu from the DVD supported?
<joshuajtl> hey folks, when I plug in my mouse (usb wireless) it's not working (it used to no problem, I havent' used it in some time) help?
<sidus> this package is for i386
<ign0ramus> sidus: you need the libs for i386
<ign0ramus> 'sudo apt-get install libnss3-1d libnspr4-0d libcurl3' will give you the necessary libs
<ign0ramus> sidus: from the tutorial page: http://www.myscienceisbetter.info/2008/05/install-adobe-flash-player-10-on-ubuntu-using-nspluginwrapper.html#comment-4732
<Fargh> how do I get rid of being asked for sudo password  ?  I editted visudo and added this line
<Fargh> name   ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /bin/chmod
<Fargh> what else is needed ?
<sidus> libnss3-1d
<sidus>  libnspr4-0d
<sidus>  libcurl3
<sidus> i have already this package install
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with hal i am unable to mount my dvd drive so i can access the media thats in it
<eagles0513875> it keeps saying feature available with hal
<ign0ramus> sidus: i'm just following the tutorial... if its not working for you, maybe someone else with 64bit can help
<sidus> :(
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with hal i am unable to mount my dvd drive so i can access the media thats in it keeps saying feature available with hal
<ign0ramus> Fargh: "user ALL=NOPASSWD:ALL" works for me.  Insert your username for 'user'
<target> hi!
<Fargh> k
<Fargh> no service need restart ?
<ign0ramus> Fargh: you may need to restart x (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<ign0ramus> Fargh: ... and i don't need to remind you that to some, this is insecure, right?
<Fargh> yep
<ign0ramus> Fargh: sudo is there for a reason, but in my case, i'm the only one that uses this lappy, so for me its no problem
<eagles0513875> im having a problem with hal i am unable to mount my dvd drive so i can access the media thats in it keeps saying feature available with hal same thing with the machine that im on
<Fargh> same here .. only one to use this desktop
<target> i've to: modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable because of that : http://paste.ubuntu.com/51342/
<ign0ramus> Fargh: then no real harm, i guess. as you know, if anyone else does use your computer, they will not need a password
<target> but i'm totaly lost...
<ign0ramus> Fargh: you already know, but i feel obligated to say so
<target> i really don't know what i'm suppose to do...
<target> can anyone help me to figure it out plz?
<eagles0513875> im having a hal issue its saying that the feature is only available in hal when i double click on my cd drive or my hdd
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: i take it you have package 'hal' installed, yes?
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: yes
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: isnt it part of default install
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: it should be.  if you run 'sudo apt-get install hal', what does it say?
<eagles0513875> already newest version
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: ok... lemme look around
<eagles0513875> k ty
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: when you navigate to media:/ in Konqueror, can you see your hard disks?
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: just checked fstab and its listed in there
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: let me try what u said and mount via cli
<eagles0513875> there is a severe bug in hal
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: it seems to work when i mount with cli but from storage media gui it wont work
<gkffjcs> hey all, is the iso on the website, that says kde4 4.0 or 4.1?
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: that's strange.  :/
<eagles0513875> now how can i access my hdd cuz im trying to mount it in cli
<gkffjcs> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download, if I select kde 4 will it give me kde4.1 or 4.0? sorry, hope that is clearer
<eagles0513875> but wont let me mount it and i cant in storage media gui
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: bug filing time
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: you can navigate solely through cli, but that is pretty painful... cd'ing to directories and ls -o to list files
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: i think so
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: are there currently any known bugs out on launchpad that u know of
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: let me check... in the meantime, try both dolphin and konqueror if you haven't already
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: im on kde 3.5.10
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/223534 is the closest i can find - happened right after an upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 223534 in udev "/dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom symlink removed in Hardy" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<ign0ramus> oh wait...
<ign0ramus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/141564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 141564 in hal "Konqueror/KDE: "media:/" displays UUIDs instead of foldernames" [Undecided,New]
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: does it show the actual icons, or just list the UUIDs?
<Fargh> ign0ramus ... for some reason its not enough
<ign0ramus> Fargh: that's strange... did you restart x?
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: for hdd shows uuid and when there the icons r present
<Fargh> yep
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: did it used to display the icons?
<Fargh> I edit a file with gedit
<Fargh> You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<eagles0513875> this is the first time i have gone to try and open the cd drive and hard drive prior to this been using command line to navigate
<DarkriftX> anyone know what tools i would need to upload a file to a php upload script via command line?
<Fargh> i'll add the used to the sudo group and see
<Dragnslcr> DarkriftX- anything that can do HTTP POST requests. Maybe wget
<DarkriftX> ok, ill check it
<Fargh> same shit
<jussi01> !ohmy | Fargh
<ubottu> Fargh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Fargh> :)
<Dragnslcr> DarkriftX- yup, wget can do it. See the --post-data and --post-file options
<ign0ramus> Fargh: what are you trying to do now?
<Fargh> # Uncomment to allow members of group sudo to not need a password
<Fargh> %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<Fargh> and I added user to group sudo
<ign0ramus> Fargh: you don't have to do it that way
<Fargh> still doesnt work for me
<ign0ramus> Fargh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Fargh> ok .. lemme check
<ign0ramus> Fargh: again - DANGEROUS - "<your user name here> ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL" goes at the *end* of sudoers file.  Sudoers works such that if lines contradict, sudoers follows the last command
<Fargh> its still in there mate
<ign0ramus> Fargh: open up /etc/ in Konqueror to make sure that you only have one sudoers file
<ign0ramus> Fargh: and then please pastebin your sudoers file
<Fargh> no visudo in /etc
<Fargh> stupid me
<Fargh> one sec
<ign0ramus> Fargh: visudo is the tool to edit sudoers
<ign0ramus> Fargh: there will be no visudo in /etc
<Fargh> im pasting to pastebin
<chrisr> hi
<chrisr> i recompiled the kernel using the ubuntu howto and the ubuntu sources. however, i cannot get the firmware for my intel iwl4965 to load with the new kernel, though the firmware is in /lib/firmware/kernel
<chrisr> does anybody know why the standard kernel loads firmware just fine?
<ign0ramus> chrisr: i don't know, and i've had the same exact issue
<chrisr> you solved it?
<chrisr> is there a kernel switch activating firmware loading?
<ign0ramus> chrisr: no, i gave up, and used my default generic kernel :/
<chrisr> ign0ramus: thx for answering anyway
<ign0ramus> chrisr: i've even had issues loading the iwl4965 firmware on my current (working) kernel... the entire OS would freeze, and a hard reset was the only way to get out of it
<ign0ramus> chrisr: i just wanted the latest firmware (even though mine works fine) to get the damn wifi led light working again!
<chrisr> ign0ramus: could you resolve this?
<ign0ramus> chrisr: nope :(
<ign0ramus> chrisr: to be fair, i said 'screw it' after about half an hour.  My wireless still works fine, i just wanted the led light to work
<chrisr> ign0ramus: well, i wanna get a core 2 kernel
<ign0ramus> chrisr: multi-threaded?
<chrisr> ign0ramus: if you mean smp support, yes
<_2> i tried to use rsync again for the first time,  and i still can't get anything out of it...    i'll try it again for the first time later on i guess.
<ign0ramus> chrisr: there is an app, KernelCheck, that claims to do most of the dirty work for you, but I haven't had much luck with that one, either
<ign0ramus> _2: you used rsync again for the first time? :P
<chrisr> ign0ramus: i'll check it out
<_2> ign0ramus no.  i tried to ues it again, for the first time.
<_2> ign0ramus meaning i still haven't actually used it yet
<ign0ramus> chrisr: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=199755
<ign0ramus> _2: have you followed any tutorials?
<Hamra> is anybody here having problems with repos? is sudo apt-get update working? i'm getting a lot 504 timeouts, and from 6 different mirrors i tried!
<chrisr> ign0ramus: cheers
<ign0ramus> chrisr: to you as well
<_2> ign0ramus no not really.   i did something like# rsync -av pool 192.168.0.4     and it blurted out something about rmdir couldn't remove pool because it wasn't empty.
<ign0ramus> Hamra: it's just you... try using a different server
<ign0ramus> _2: http://www.linuxawy.org/node/12 is a good start
<ign0ramus> Hamra: oh, i didn't read that you've tried other servers...
<ign0ramus> Hamra: im using us.archive.ubuntu for the basic repos, and they're updating just fine...
<_2> ign0ramus i'll look at that page   but be advised i'm not going to waste much time on it right now.
<ign0ramus> _2: bookmark it for later!
<Hamra> thnx, i'll try that
<_2> ign0ramus not seeing anything there that i don't already have in the man page tho
<ign0ramus> _2: you'll figure it out, i have confidence.
<_2> ign0ramus anyway right now i'm letting scp overwrite the whole thing,  so when it's done i'm out   ;/
<_2> scp would be fine if it just had a switch to not overwrite existing files....
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: u know what im thinking the problem with hal might be it might be the kernel version im on 2.6.24-16
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: what do you mean? i think HAL works fine on that kernel
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: im having that cd drive and hdd issue
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: no, i know, but why do you think your kernel is problematic?
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: its a relatively newer kernel that tons of people are using
<eagles0513875> thought it was 2.6.24-21
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: thought what was 2.6.24-21?  you thought that was the kernel you were on?
<_2> i'm on -53
<eagles0513875> no the newer kernel was 2.6.24-21
<eagles0513875> tbh this is the first time i have encountered this problem on hardy
<eagles0513875> i have used this on my older laptop and this has never happened to me
<ign0ramus> eagles0513875: well, there's much newer kernels than that, even
<ign0ramus> _2: did you get that from a repo?
<_2> ign0ramus yeah   but i didn't specify the full version :)
<eagles0513875> ya
<_2> 2.6.15-52-686
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: ya i am getting mine from repo
<_2> also typo'd it   heh
<ign0ramus> _2: what repo has -52?
<eagles0513875> _2: was bout to say
<_2> look closely at the full version
<_2> ign0ramus short answer dapper security
<ign0ramus> _2: you're running dapper, or just using the repo?
<kevin_> how can I tell what version of kde  I am running,  I think  it is 4.5.9?
<_2> running
<ign0ramus> kevin_: i can tell you you're not running 4.5.9
<_2> kevin_ kwin --version
<ign0ramus> probably 3.5.9
<kevin_> tks
<yan> 3.5.9
<_2> ign0ramus i think he typo'd that first one
<yan> think too
<kevin_> 3.5.9 (of course!!! sorry)
<yan> hi everyone
<ign0ramus> _2:  do you know the command for qt version?
<_2> ign0ramus actually no  but i'll look.
<ign0ramus> _2: actually, it's listed in kwin --version!!
<kevin_> kwin --version returns 3.5.10 thanks for the help
<ign0ramus> _2: no, wait, i don't think that's right
<ign0ramus> _2: kwin --version only tells you what qt your kde is built with, right?
<_2> ign0ramus /usr/share/qt*/bin/uic --version   might work
<jussi01> ign0ramus: just go to konqi, look in help -about
<ign0ramus> _2: syntax error
<Hamra> hi again, are you looking for the version of QT installed? or that used by KDE?
<ign0ramus> jussi01: konqui?
<jussi01> ign0ramus: konqueror
<Hamra> there's a difference, you see
<_2> ign0ramus have qmake there ?   --version it
<ign0ramus> jussi01: i think it only lists the kde version
<jussi01> but yeah, kwin --version give bot qt version on kde version here
<ign0ramus> _2: qmake --version works
<ign0ramus> Hamra: yeah, i have some old version of qt that built kde, but have qt 4.4 installed
<ign0ramus> qt version is important anymore since a lot of builds require qmake or cmake
<icelab> hi people, i'm looking for a program that see the free and used spade on hard disk
<ign0ramus> it seems people aren't compiling with ./configure as much anymore
<icelab> on kde 3.5
<_2> ign0ramus so to answer your question,  yes i know how to find the qt version from cli now  :)))
<ign0ramus> icelab: you can just check in in /media:
<ign0ramus> _2: we both learned something today :P
<ign0ramus> *media:/
<ign0ramus> icelab: just hover over a partition, and it will give you total size, used space and free space
<_2> ign0ramus --version works on lots of things.     hehhe here is an interesting one for you,  run this.    /lib/libc.so.6 --version    <<< one wouldn't expect that to work.
<ign0ramus> _2: wow, not only does it work, it gives a fair amount of other info too!
<ign0ramus> _2: wth made you think to try that one?
<_2> ign0ramus i do things that most never dream of,  and what is called "normal" use of a pc is quite forign to me.
<icelab> ign0ramus yes i see, bat i 'l whish somethings like in ubuntu, now i don't remember the name of utility
<ign0ramus> icelab: there's a cool superkaramba theme that shows hardware monitoring, kde and qt versions, ram usage, cpu usage, and partition space, - if you're interested
<_2> but i am wondering why  /lib/klibc-t2jM36h7OcxUNTDzncfER2p7kd4.so  is marked executable, that doesn't make sense to me.
<ign0ramus> _2: i don't even know what that is
<FicaBlok38> with whose convertor can i  convert from wma to mp3
<_2> ign0ramus http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2767
<ign0ramus> icelab: here's a screen of what i have for monitoring
<ign0ramus> icelab: http://i34.tinypic.com/x1hgzb.jpg
<eagles0513875> ign0ramus: lol using the 21 kernel made things worse x wouldnt work
<Hamra> why mp3? use ogg, it works better in our world
<ign0ramus> _2: 'definitely a work in progress' :P
<FicaBlok38> Hamra: i realy need mp3
<ign0ramus> Hamra: possibly because there are still tons of bassackwards 'mp3' players that don't play .ogg
<ign0ramus> Hamra: i agree .ogg > pretty much everthing, though
<icelab> i.m googoling and i'm reading somrthing on wikypedia
<_2> ign0ramus if you ever want to use that "o" command i just used there in the pastebin      here's the script.   pasting file bin/o
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2768
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: i'm pretty sure mencoder can do that
<FicaBlok38> tnx
<ign0ramus> _2: what does it mean, 'where a file came from'...? I assume 'o' is origin, right?
<icelab> seems good, but too much information it need many ram
<_2> ign0ramus correct   the origen of the file    as in how it appeared on your computer,  not as in who wrote it, although that's often supplied too
<ign0ramus> icelab: superkaramba doesn't use that much memory at all.  if you're referring to my high ram usage as reported by Superkaramba, that's because Linux by default will use most of your ram
<ign0ramus> icelab: Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<_2> ign0ramus only works on files supplied from a .deb package though  not locally created ones.
<ign0ramus> _2: that's pretty good - did you write that?
<_2> yeah
<ign0ramus> nice work :-)
<_2> although someone else wrote a pastebinit.py about the time i wrote  pastebin.sh  i still use the .sh version most of the time    pasting file /usr/local/bin/pastebin
<_2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/2769
<FicaBlok38> ign0ramus: lol, i cant run mencoder...
<FicaBlok38> :)
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: why not?
<FicaBlok38> i dont know
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: do you have it installed?
<FicaBlok38> yeah
<FicaBlok38> i downloadet it from repo
<FicaBlok38> *downloaded
<icelab> just one last thing.. it is better install the kdeutils or just supercamba. i'm work whit a pentium 933 and 256 mbyte of ram
<FicaBlok38> give mi other
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: what's the output of "mencoder --help" ?
<FicaBlok38> me
<FicaBlok38> MEncoder 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (C) 2000-2007 MPlayer Team
<FicaBlok38> CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz (Family: 15, Model: 4, Stepping: 9)
<FicaBlok38> CPUflags: Type: 15 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<FicaBlok38> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
<FicaBlok38> --help is not an MEncoder option
<_2> FicaBlok38   mencoder --version      # it should run and exit with a "Exiting... (error parsing cmdline)"   but also give the version info
<_2> never mind.
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: so you have it, now you just have to use the correct syntax to make it work...
<FicaBlok38> Exiting... (error parsing command line)
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: it will do that if you don't supply it with a proper command
<_2> FicaBlok38 correct.   that means you just ran it,     it didn't actually do anything, but you did run it.   now a quick howto on the options and syntax and you are good to go
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: its not a GUI program - its done from terminal
<FicaBlok38> au
<ign0ramus> i think he's waiting for the window to pop up :P
<FicaBlok38> do you know other program
<FicaBlok38> who has
<FicaBlok38> GUI?
<_2> FicaBlok38 ;/
<icelab> ign0ramus: i try to install, i see an utility kdf do you know?
<afeijo> !shortcut
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<icelab> kdf
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: http://fosswire.com/2008/09/05/gnac-a-simple-program-to-convert-audio-files/
 * _2 thinks very seriously about being devious and saying something like "for q in *.mp3 ;do :>$q ;done" .....      but realises that he might actually try it....
<_2> z
<ign0ramus> _2: http://pastebin.com/m6bc360e0
<ign0ramus> icelab: i don't understand your question
<ign0ramus> icelab: what did you try to install?
<FicaBlok38> ign0ramus: tnx
<ign0ramus> FicaBlok38: np
<icelab> i'm installing superkaramba, but i read that it is part of kdeutils,
<afeijo> does kcontrol affect kde4 too?
<icelab> and i see that there is a utility that do the same things his name is kdf
<ign0ramus> icelab: ok, so then install kdf instead.  i don't understand your problem.
<phdstudent> test,   sorry
<icelab> no problem i only ask if you know that utility in order yo make the right chose
<ign0ramus> icelab: where did you find out about kdf?
<ign0ramus> icelab: kdf is fine - it does show disk usage, but so does konqueror.  kdf offers nothing different, and you'd just be installing an extra (redundant) app
<ign0ramus> icelab: i just suggested the superkaramba theme because it shows a lot of information in addition to disk usage
<ign0ramus> icelab: also, if you want a good program that shows disk usage that actually can *do* something, install gparted
<_2> ign0ramus zenity is gtk ?
<_2> ign0ramus  i normally don't write gui scripts.   but that looks ok.   did you write it ?
<icelab> ok many thanks
<ign0ramus> _2: no, i just happened across it
<ign0ramus> _2: i write 4-line bash scripts
<ign0ramus> i'm pretty terrible
<ign0ramus> if anything, i can write a startup script, but not much more than that :(
<ign0ramus> and zenity is gtk
<_2> ign0ramus k.   well it's a gnome'ish script and has no referance to any license.   as well as a few other things that would prevent me from reccomending it in here,  but looks ok for personal use.
<ign0ramus> _2: well, when you're dealing with wma and mp3, there's a lot that couldn't be 'supported'
<_2> ign0ramus yep.
<ign0ramus> _2: i'm still trying to find a good source for FLAC files (legal of course)
<_2> ah my file transfer is done.   i'm out for some sleep.
<_2> ign0ramus heh.  good luck.
<icelab> ign0ramus: superkaramba it is very kool but it is not that i'm looking for
<ign0ramus> icelab: ok dude
<lod__> hi all
<lod__> i just upgraded my hardy to intrepid, but cant start compiz for some reason. my card is ati 1250, dkms compiles fglrx driver, but can't run compiz
<lod__> any help please
<MrKennie> lod__: try #ubuntu+1
<eagles0513875> can anyone help me with my hal issue
<eagles0513875> and is anyone alive in here
<bonbonthejon> i'm here, but i don't know much about HAL
<eagles0513875> anyone in here know a decent amount bout hal
<bonbonthejon> whats your question
<cr3> can someone please let me know if the command lsb_release -a returns some reference to kubuntu in the output?
<bonbonthejon> cr3: no it does not
<cr3> bonbonthejon: thanks! that's what I thought and I appreciate the confirmation
<bonbonthejon> cr3: mine said "Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1"
<eagles0513875> im having issues accessing my hd from storage media gui and it is saying when i double click or try to mount or even unmount or eject it says feature is available with hal which i have installed
<cr3> bonbonthejon: that makes perfect sense
<bonbonthejon> cr3: it would be hard to determine if its Kubuntu, since you could have any of the *ubuntu-desktop packages installed
<eagles0513875> ubuntu is basically for all of em
<DarkriftX> anyone here played with android yet?
<eagles0513875> im having issues accessing my hd from storage media gui and it is saying when i double click or try to mount or even unmount or eject it says feature is available with hal which i have installed anyone have any ideas
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: does typing  hal-device in a terminal work?
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: ya i get output
<andriijas> how do i disable the login sound in kde?
<andriijas> (intrepid ibex bleeding edge version)
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: OK, HAL is obviously working. Which KDE are you using?
<cr3> bonbonthejon: exactly, the "kubuntu" name is only valid on a per image basis depending on the packages available therein
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: 3.5.10
<MrKennie> andriijas:  #ubuntu+1 for intrepid related support.
<andriijas> gotta be kidding me
<MrKennie> I'm not laughing
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: any ideas as to my issue
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: sorry, I got sidetracked, try /usr/lib/hal/hald-generate-fdi-cache
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: what am i supposed to get back
<MrKennie> nothing if it run OK
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: it returned nothing
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: try inserting a CD or something
<eagles0513875> i can do that but when i head to storage media on desktop i cannot mount it or anything of the sort
<eagles0513875> i have to use command line to do any of that
<MrKennie> have you just tried that after running that program?
<cosmofield> Hi all. Is it possible to manipulate images with shell commands in (k)ubuntu?
<eagles0513875> what program the /usr one
<MrKennie> yea, since running that
<bonbonthejon> cosmofield: yes, with imagemagick
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: let me try it and ill let u know
<cosmofield> bonbonthejon: thanks :)
<MrKennie> ok
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: still wont work it says feature available with hal
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: how do i force a disk check to be run on next reboot
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> in kubuntu 8.04 with kde4 how do i prevent hardware screensaver from blanking off the screen?
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: I'm not sure you can , but I do not know for sure.
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: has this always been an issue or has it happened recently?
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: this is a brand new machine i just built and put it on have never had this issue on my laptops
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: how can i force a diskcheck on next reboot
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: read up
<MrKennie> I do not know, I just let it run when it wants to.
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: sry bout that
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: regarding your hal thing. in a terminal can you type ps aux | grep hald and look for /usr/sbin/hald
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: i c it there
<mefisto__> eagles0513875: to force a disk check on next boot: sudo touch /forcefsck
<eagles0513875> ty
<mefisto__> sounds a little obscene
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: in konqueror do you see anything using media://
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: it says malformed url
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: ok, that's not right.
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: try system:/media
<mefisto__> it's media:/ (just one slash)
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: that worked but i get same issue says feature available with hal
<eagles0513875> im on kernel 2.6.24-16 not sure if that would mean anything
<MrKennie> media should work though, mefisto__ is right
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: -20 should be available
<eagles0513875> 21 is available
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: should i try 21
<cuznt> Hollywood legend Paul Newman dies, aged 83
<eagles0513875> !ot | cuznt
<ubottu> cuznt: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: worth a try
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: alright will do it now and get back to ya
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: always worth updating to the latest kernel anyway :)
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: its funny though cuz before x wouldnt work with 21 but ill try again
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: ah right
<eagles0513875> and im attributing that to me having a fairly new gpu an 8800gt
<eee> bb
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: googling it seems many things can cause this
<eagles0513875> ill try kernel again
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: failing -21 you could try -20 or -19. -19 has always been good to me.
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: goign to reboot into new kernel i think what happened before with x was that i didnt install kernel correctly
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: OK, g'luck :)
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: thanks
<eagles0513875> ill keep u posted
<|Tann|> Hello
<bonbonthejon> hi Tann
<Tann> I was wondering if anyone could help me set up a dual monitor configuration between an onboard vga port and a nvidia card
<eagles0513875> MrKennie: 21 has a bug goign to try 20 19 18 17 in the morning right now im beat
<MrKennie> eagles0513875: ok
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<torto> alguma mulher aqui?
<ActionParsnip> ﻿can someone do me a favour and give me the output of file /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3
<ActionParsnip> i wanna know if its 32bit
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: on a 32bit machine?
<ActionParsnip> someone, its a small request
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: im running 64bit and ive ballsed up the file i think
<Denise> yes
<Denise> it is installed
<MrKennie>  /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.2.0: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<ActionParsnip> damn
<MrKennie> that's on my amd64
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: thanks
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: ive broken it
<MrKennie> ah, oops :S
<ActionParsnip> yeah, ive been playing dark lore and it moaned about the file
<ActionParsnip> there was one in the folder so i copied it to all 3 lib files
<ActionParsnip> folders sorry
<ActionParsnip> but it turns out the lib is a 32bit one
<grego> is there separate chanell for intrepid?
<MrKennie> #ubuntu+1
<grego> thx
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: the file you requested is a symlink to the file in my output btw
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: /usr/lib/libvorbisfile.so.3.2.0: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<ActionParsnip> MrKennie: do you get that?
<mario> hi hi
<mario> como estan
<mario> >
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: no
<MrKennie> ActionParsnip: in your case that should be in /usr/lib32 no?
<mario> cje
<mario> se cuelga linux
<mario> digo kubuntu
<mario> :S
<stdin> !ar | mario
<ubottu> mario: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<mario> gracias
<Zbrojnik> Jest ktos z PL co moglby pomoc ?
<stdin> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: can't you just reinstall it?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: its a shared lib and not part of frets on fire
<ActionParsnip> ive tried reinstalling libvorbis
<mefisto__> libvorbisfile3 ? that's what I find (on a 32bit system)
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yeah ive tried that
<DarkriftX> anyone know of ktorrent has any file that stores download %'s or anything that could be cat'd to tell download progress?
#kubuntu 2008-09-28
<DarkriftX> or of gkrellm has any plugins that will give that info?
<ActionParsnip> DarkriftX: you can use the web interface, i dunno at cli
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: if i try to remove libvorbisfile3 it wants to pretty much remove my whole system
<DarkriftX> k
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: and sudo apt-get install --reinstall   doesn't reinstall it?
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yes it does but doesnt cure the issue
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: sorry I must have missed something. I thought you had overwritten that file and wanted the original 64bit version back
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: http://pastebin.com/m7f5edc39
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: yeah ive got it and its still screwy
<ActionParsnip> mefisto__: seems ive got a 32bit in /usr/lib32 and 64bit in /usr/lib64and 64bit in /usr/lib
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: you would think that should work
<mefisto__> ActionParsnip: what if you temporarily rename the 32bit one, and make a symlink in that dir to the 64bit one, just to see if it works
<ActionParsnip> good plan, stan
<ActionParsnip> is there a way to find out which file its looking for?
<eljefe> how can I get Kubuntu's Konqueror filer/search field into my Debian KDE?  I love how Kubuntu's Konqueror can narrow down the files on the screen with its filter
<ActionParsnip> eljefe: id imagine if you have konqueror installed itd do it
<eljefe> I've never been able to find the option or plugin
<ActionParsnip> eljefe: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-217827.html
<renatocb2> ola
<eljefe> ActionParsnip thay discuss the filter and also typing to get to folders; i want the filter :)
<bulten> hej jag undrar över hur man ska gå igång sharen i Kubuntu, är nybörjare :s
<bulten> No swedish peaple here
<mefisto__> eljefe: in configure toolbars, look for the action "filter field" and add it to a toolbar
<mefisto__> eljefe: or just install kubuntu
<eljefe> mefisto__: nope, i don't have that option when i configure toolbars :(
<mefisto__> eljefe: in kubuntu it is in it's own toolbar called "filter toolbar" which can be selected from a dropdown list in the configure toolbars dialog
<eljefe> i think i found it with apt in Debian's "konq-plugins".. installing now
<eljefe> yeah mefisto__ i've now got it, thanks a million!
<eljefe> i love that thing
<mefisto__> eljefe: there might be some other features to discover in that konq-plugins package
<eljefe> i agree
<eljefe> bablefish tooolbar, tork toolbar, maybe five others more... and those are just toolbars :)
<B_Raven> Just found the file "~/http+_www.apple.com_DTDs_PropertyList-1.0.dtd" on my system. Should I worry? Any idea what might have put it there and why?
<bill> Hello all
<luis> ???
<luis> HOLA?
<grego> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<etfb> I installed MonoDevelop and MonoDoc, but half the documentation is missing.  All the GTK stuff, for a start.  Is this a Kubuntu problem, ie there's doco that would be there if I were using Gnome?  Or is the Mono package just underspecified?  What do I do to fix it?
<Skreech> how do I stop the BIOS from flagging an non exisitent Wifi card?
<mefisto__> Skreech: flagging? what do you mean?
<Skreech> mefisto__: An Atheros Wifi Chipset comes up even though none exists
<mefisto__> Skreech: did it once exist? or do you have a different wifi device?
<Skreech> mefisto__: never exisited
<Skreech> laptop had a BIOS update and it went physchotic
<Skreech> atheros is a ath_* in lsmod right ?
<kevin_> I have searched the internet for a tutorial on establishing a cross-over cable ethernet connection between two ubuntu systmes, does  any one kno of a good tutorial that will  help me?
<Schuenemann> hey, if I download a package using apt-get install -d, does it download dependencies too?
<Skreech> kevin_: Cross over is a hardware level
<Skreech> if it connects then your cable is good
<kevin_> yes skreech...but it is the settings that I think I have problems with
<kevin_> it connects
<kevin_> but one machine recognizes teh cable
<kevin_> teh other just recognizes teh socket
<Skreech> kevin_: well are the machines DHCP servers?
<Skreech> Schuenemann: Should
<kevin_> no
<kevin_> I don't think anythign on my system is a s
<kevin_> server
<kevin_> should I download some server  packages?
<B_Raven> Should I be worried that the file "~/http+_www.apple.com_DTDs_PropertyList-1.0.dtd" suddenly showed up out of nowhere?
<Skreech> kevin_: May have to set your IP address manually then
<Skreech> B_Raven: who owns it?
<mefisto__> Skreech: you could blacklist the module. put it in this file: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<kevin_> hmmm I did  that... let me find the info
<Skreech> mefisto__: I figured that I'm trying to figure out what I should blacklist
<kevin_> sudo ifconfig eth0 10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.252
<kevin_> I did both machines
<Schuenemann> Skreech, I need to be sure... but I don't want to test :p
<mefisto__> Skreech: any hardware not working after the bios update? maybe something else is being misinterpreted as the wifi chipset?
<B_Raven> Skreech, says I do. (main user account)
<kevin_> the ohter machine is the same, but the eth0 10.0.1.2
<Skreech> Schuenemann: check for the dependecies in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Schuenemann> I'd have to test to check that =/
<Skreech> mefisto__: Not that I can find out
<Skreech> B_Raven: When was it created?
<Skreech> Schuenemann: what?
<Schuenemann> download
<B_Raven> Skreech, Darn, forgot to check before my instant twitch reaction set in and I removed it. But pretty sure it's no older than a day at most.
<Skreech> Schuenemann: They shoudl be downloaded in that directory already
<mefisto__> B_Raven: it's probably a browser left it there. DTD = document type definition and you'll see it at the beginning of most html files and some xml files
<Skreech> Schuenemann: If the dependcies are not there then it didn't pull them
<B_Raven> mefisto__, Aye, and the actual text of it looked like exactly that. Still worry when something suddenly decides to put a file in my home directory.
<Schuenemann> Skreech, I want to know if the dependencies WILL be dowloaded. I don't want to download them
<mefisto__> B_Raven: have you saved any content from www.apple.com recently? maybe a firefox extension or something like that is the cause?
<Skreech> Schuenemann: ah Well just run the command it will say at the start these depencies will be downloaded
<Skreech> You can run the command then ctrl+C
<B_Raven> mefisto__, wouldn't visit an apple site, let alone save anything from it, if people paid me for it. But that's a whole other argument. Short answer: not that I can recall.
<Skreech> B_Raven: when was it created?
<Schuenemann> Skreech, can you tell me an example? I can't imagine a package that isn't installed ow
<Schuenemann> now*
<Skreech> B_Raven: ah right sorry ::)
<Skreech> Schuenemann: You have all of main already?
<Schuenemann> no
<Skreech> Schuenemann: tmw
<Skreech> should pull in tmw-data
<Schuenemann> Skreech, it says they will be installed too. Wonder if that is correct (since nothing will be installed, just downloaded)
<Skreech> shouldn't  be if you did -d
<Schuenemann> meh, I'll try
<B_Raven> Oh well, it's just a DTD, probably a bug of some kind somewhere. But will keep my eyes peeled for a while to see if anything else shows up.
<Skreech> I'm pulling in kpat now to check
<Schuenemann> Skreech, it worked
<Skreech> Schuenemann: Yes siir
<Schuenemann> Skreech, ok, thanks
<ign0ramus> B_Raven: if you see here, http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2004/11/03/itunes.html, apparently "wget http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd" is a command that can be issued to hack iTunes a bit.  But i think that only applies to Macs, and doesn't seem likely that you would've done it....
<B_Raven> ign0ramus, maybe some app that got bundled into the mix when I downloaded KDE4 to give it a try the other day?
<ign0ramus> B_Raven: doesn't seem likely either, but it's not harmful in any way
<ign0ramus> B_Raven: it'll probably just be a mystery for the ages o_O
<B_Raven> ign0ramus, Better that than a symptom of a more serious bug in some software.
<ign0ramus> agreed :-)
<ign0ramus> does anyone know if there's a way to configure Konversation to sound-notify only when the program is minimized?
<vasilisa> any crystalspace coders here? #crystalspace is dead silent. just curious
<ubuntu__> hi. i've used xfix command in the safe mode option ,and now i can't use my keyboard or start compiz, i'm using nvidia
<ubuntu__> any help please
<Skreech> vasilisa: It's a weekend :)
<Skreech> ubuntu__: Your keyboard doesn't work?
<ubuntu__> yes
<vasilisa> yeah i know
<ubuntu__> skreech yes
<Skreech> ubuntu__: In the GUI only I suppose?
<Skreech> vasilisa: Might be more active come monday
<ubuntu__> yes
<Skreech> ubuntu__: Which are you more worried about starting compiz or the keyboard? :)
<ubuntu__> the keyboard first
<ubuntu__> i was using nvidia-setting
<ubuntu__> but it don't start anymore and i can't find it in /usr/bin
<Skreech> you probably have something funny set in your xorg.conf
<Skreech> pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu__> so what i can do
<ubuntu__> ok
<ubuntu__> skreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/51468/
<Skreech> What kind of keyboard do you have?
<ubuntu__> normal keyboard
<ubuntu__> qwerty
<Skreech> 105 keys?
<Skreech> 104?
<ubuntu__> 101 i think
<Skreech> switch that out in your xorg.conf file where it says 105 replace that with 101 then restart X
<B_Raven> Skreech, I'm also guessing it isn't a US keyboard layout.
<Skreech> ubuntu__: US keyboard?
<ubuntu__> yes
<ubuntu__> so i replace pc105 with 101?
 * dr_willis wonders what the extra 4 keys are.
<dr_willis> 2 windows keys.. and what else?
<ubuntu__> :) i don't know
<Skreech> Hmm
<Skreech> I've loaded the prism2_usb driver but how do I build a network interface from it?
<Skreech> Without rebootiing :)
<coreymon77> hi everybody!
 * Skreech jumps on coreymon77
<ahmos> skreech: i've fixed the problem but there i some games i can't display ,the screen telling me (cann't dispaly this video mode change computer input to 1440*900 60hz)
<arunmr87> hi, see im new to mysql, now i finding error when creating database itself. pls help me
<arunmr87> ERROR 1044 (42000):
<ahmos> dr_willis: can you help me in this one please?
<arunmr87> pls
<Skreech> arunmr87: http://surf11.com/entry/88/mysql-access-denied-error-1044
<Skreech> Anyone knows how to get the wireless key for a wifi adapter?
<daosv12001> porque todavia el kde 4.0 no tiene la resoluciòn de 3.5
<bazhang> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<coreymon77> Skreech: what do you mean by that
<dr_willis> hmmm....
<Skreech> coreymon77: I'm trying to get a wireless adapter up :-(
<coreymon77> and you need to connect to a network right?
<Skreech> I modprobed it in but ifconfig and networking restart don't show it
<coreymon77> *sigh* what card?
<Skreech> so I'm trying to hack it into the interfaces file
<Skreech> coreymon77: MA111
<Skreech> THough if I can't get it to connect to a WPA I'm not sure if it makes sense
<Skreech> coreymon77: netgear
<Skreech> prism2_usb
<coreymon77> bah, wpa, i can never get that to work
<coreymon77> knetworkmanager is way too bugy
<Skreech> :-)
<Skreech> coreymon77: So  just leave the network open then?
<coreymon77> no, wep ftw
<coreymon77> :P
<simon_>  *NEWBIE* - Trying to import my music which is on my external USB HD (previously used with Windows), but am getting "Cannot Mount Volume"
<Skreech> coreymon77: ha ha
<Skreech> simon_: how are you trying to mount it?
<simon_> I have no strategy - I'm a BRAND Newbie.
<Skreech> coreymon77: how do I get the wireless key from the card?
<simon_> You will mold my mind into an exrperienced Ubuntu user with your sagely advice
<Skreech> simon_: ok you are using dolphin?
<coreymon77> the wireless card doesnt have a key, its the network that has the key
<simon_> I have it open now
<Skreech> wlan_ng_key0 xx:xx:xx:xx:xx ?
<Skreech> simon_: press F4
<Skreech> You should get a terminal
<coreymon77> thats your network password, you need to check your router for that
<Skreech> simon_: What do you mean import?
<Skreech> coreymon77: Ah Wep?
<Skreech> coreymon77: So why doesn't the card show up in sudo ifconfig -a ?
<simon_> Meaning my MP3 files are there and I want to bing the data onto my computer via RhythmBox or something. I just want to "see" the fil;es
<Skreech> simon_: Right I get that :) but do you want to keep them on the External HDD ?
<simon_> No, I'd like to import them into my "Music" folder on the main HD, just like I have been sdoing successfully with data DVD-ROMS of MP3 files.
<Skreech> simon_: ah wonderful
<Skreech>  Did you press F4 on dolphin ?
<simon_> Yes, it opened a terminal
<Skreech> ok type mkdir import
<simon_> (Thanks for being remedial with me)
<simon_> ok
<coreymon77> Skreech: alrighty, terminal lsmod | grep prism
<Skreech> then sudo mount /dev/sd<tab><tab> and tell me what you get
<coreymon77> Skreech: oastebin the results
<simon_> sda1  sda2  sda5  sdb   sdc   sdd   sde   sdf   sdf1
<simon_> on@simon-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/sd
<Skreech> simon_: ok type f1<space>import
<Skreech> so it looks like sudo mount /dev/sdf1 import
<Skreech> then press enter
<Skreech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51487/
<simon_> I entered password and it said "special device /dev/sd does not exist"
<dr_willis> becuase /dev/sd is not a proper device
<simon_> What should I do once I click that link?
<mr---t-> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Skreech> simon_: press up then add "f1 import" at the end
<simon_> Ok, lots of text
<coreymon77> Skreech: sorry, wpa is not supported by that driver apparently
<Skreech> coreymon77: So this is all pointless?
<coreymon77> use wep
<Skreech> simon_: what's the line that you pressed enter on ?
<Skreech> press up and copy it here
<Skreech> coreymon77: would you know if there is work going on in the kernel for wpa on it?
<Skreech> http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<coreymon77> no clue
<coreymon77> whats the matter with using wep?
<Skreech> untrustworthy neighbours
<simon_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51490/
<coreymon77> so, use wep, they really gonna bother cracking it
<Skreech> simon_: no :)
<simon_> Wow, that's cool. Ok. that's what I got.
<coreymon77> its a pain in the neck
<simon_> Sorry...?
<Skreech> sudo mount /dev/sdf1 import
<Skreech> coreymon77: Ok guess I'll stick with windows for a few more KUbuntu releases
<Skreech> simon_: try that ^^
<Skreech> you should get no output
<mr---t-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo/Kubuntu#Easy%20Steps%20to%20get%20WPA%20to%20Work%20on%20Kubuntu
<simon_> "no previous substitution"
<coreymon77> Skreech: its not gona change
<Skreech> mr---t-: Not supported by this driver
<coreymon77> jsut use wep, its no big deal
<mr---t-> o
<coreymon77> wep is encryption
<Skreech> coreymon77: well I still can't get the adapter to show up in anycase
<coreymon77> what are you using right now
<Skreech> simon_: ummm
<simon_> Skreech, did you see what I got in the Pastebin?
<mr---t-> simon you need to post the url of your paste
<Skreech> simon_: yes I told you to try a new command
<Skreech> sudo mount /dev/sdf1 import
<Skreech> simon_: try that ^^
<coreymon77> how are you on the internet now
<mr---t-> nm
<Skreech> coreymon77: I blacklisted a fake wifi card and got the realtek wired port up
<simon_> Skreech - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51492/
<coreymon77> what did you blacklist exactly?
<Skreech> Atheros Wifi card
<Skreech> The BIOS reports it but it doesn't exist
<coreymon77> why is that?
<Skreech> simon_: Ahhhm ok
<Skreech> simon_: try choice 2
<simon_> Should I type - "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 import -o force"
<simon_> just as it says?
<Skreech> coreymon77: The laptop had a BIOS update ever since then it reports a wifi card that doesn't exist
<Skreech> simon_: yes
<coreymon77> terminal lspci
<coreymon77> pastebin it
<Skreech> simon_: the USB drive was plugged out with out removing it safely
<Skreech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51493/
<simon_> Woo-Hoo! You did it!
<Skreech> simon_: Yeah it's pretty easy :) just remove the drive properly next time
<coreymon77> iwconfig
<simon_> All I ever did was plug it in and got that "Cannot Mount" error right off the bat. How did I remove it incorrectly if it never recognized it in the first place?
<coreymon77> pastebin it
<Skreech> simon_: F4 to hide the terminal
<Skreech> simon_: from WIndows
<B_Raven> simon_ NTFS has a logfile, so if the disk gets unmounted uncleanly by windows that logfile reflects that.
<Skreech> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/51495/
<simon_> I onlyt have Ubuntu on this system - do you mean when I removed it from the Windows laptop that is my other computer?
<Skreech> simon_: yes
<simon_> So if I remove it correctly from Windows, then when I plugit in here, it will recognize right away?
<simon_> No "Scarlet Letter"?
<geek_> simon_: if its dismounted clearly i belueve so
<coreymon> Skreech: sorry, i have to, take a look here, this may help you
<simon_> Otherwise, I just type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdf1 import -o force"?
<coreymon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearMA111?highlight=(ManufacturerModel)|(AND)
<geek_> lol, yeah. basically you're telling it to ignore the flag in qyestion
<coreymon> and this page
<coreymon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/prism2_usb
<Skreech> coreymon: You off?
<coreymon> i have to go
<Skreech> coreymon: Stay crisp
<simon_> Got it. So how do I remove it "correctly" from my Windows PC?
<coreymon> Skreech: take a look at those links
<coreymon> they should help
<B_Raven> simon_, the "safely remove hardware" button.
<Skreech> simon_: there is a thing in the system tray that you click on that say safely remove hardware
<simon_> Ok. LAST QUESTION - In these chats, isthere a shortcut you use to type the name of the person you're addressing, or do you have to type it out each time?
<Skreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<simon_> !
<simon_> I dont get that, but thanks for helping me with the mounting (Skreech, geek, B_Raven, et al)
<dr_willis> simon_,  type dr_<TAB KEY>
<Skreech> simon_: start typing someone's name then press <tab>
<simon_> dr_willis:
<simon_> AH!
<dr_willis> Once ya learn about TAB - you realize  realize you cant live without it. :)
<simon_> Thanks, dr_willis
<Skreech> !tab tells you information
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Skreech> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Skreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<simon_> Skreech:
<Skreech> !botsnack
<simon_> Got it. Thanks Everyone!
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<simon_> !botsnack
<Skreech> Ha ha
<simon_> I'm pathetic. Anyway, thanks again. Goodnight
<Skreech> It doesn't like being played with
<Skreech> simon_: try !hi
<simon_> I dont even know what I did
<simon_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dr_willis> ! are bot triggers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Skreech> simon_: See you tomorrow
<Skreech> you will learn lots here
<Skreech> simon_: Don
<Skreech> 't forget to copy your music
<simon_> Oh, and I thought he was intelligent!
<Skreech> ;-)
<simon_> Yeah, I'll be playing with !tabs all night now
<Skreech> And the rest of your life
<simon_> No kidding. This Ubuntu is awesome.
<Skreech> dr_willis: I was writing a mail the other day and wrote To: <tab>
<simon_> You guys didnt even charge me $90 for the first service call!
<Skreech> Why isn't it auto completing the people in the company?
<Skreech> simon_: Oh we did
<Skreech> You'll get it next week
<dr_willis> Tab even works for apt-get install poo<tab> and so forth. :)
<Skreech> I wouldn't install poo :(
<dr_willis> !find moo
<ubottu> Found: kmoon, moodle, gkrellmoon, gtk-smooth-themes, ksplash-engine-moodin (and 17 others)
<simon_> If I hit [tab], it automatically puts in "Skreech" - the last person that addressed me or vice versa?
<Skreech> simon_: Yes
<simon_> !find Sim
<ubottu> Found: ksim, libcupsimage2, libcupsimage2-dev, libpod-simple-perl, libxml-simple-perl (and 113 others)
<simon_> unreal
<simon_> Who needs music
<dr_willis> ive never noticed tab automatically doing the LAST person  that addressed me, or vissaversa
<Skreech> and if you type the start of someone's name it autocompletes the last person who said something if there are multiple people
<dr_willis> but it may depend on the irc client. :)
<Skreech> dr_willis: konversation
<dr_willis> using xchat here.  on vista even! :)
 * Skreech steps away from dr_willis
<Skreech> !vista
<ubottu> vista is a recent version of Microsoft Windows. Discussion on Windows related topics is available in ##windows. General issues on moving from Windows to Ubuntu is convered in the wiki guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<simon_> Ok, I'm out. Thanks again
<simon_> !thanks again
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks again
<Skreech> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<simon_> Oh well
<Skreech> simon_: hang out here when you can
<simon_> Definitely.
<Skreech> Go rock out to the tunes!!!
<simon_> Indeed. Sonic Yout and Iggy await
<simon_> !Iggy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iggy
<simon_> Nothing, hmm
<Skreech> ha ha :)
<Mrunagi> can anyone give me ideas on why kubuntu is checking my hard drive on boot 50% of the time with multiply claimed blocks, and only boots into xserver with an open shell window?
<Skreech> Mrunagi: You need to check your Fs
<Skreech> are you using ext3 ?
<Mrunagi> yes
<Skreech> have a live CD?
<Mrunagi> no
<Skreech> get one and boot up with it
<Skreech> then sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<Skreech> should sort it out
<Skreech> if not then sudo badblocks /dev/sda1
<Mrunagi> ive already done fsck
<Mrunagi> it forces me to after the routine check
<Skreech> run badblocks then
<Skreech> might be the hard drive is trying to call for help
<Mrunagi> is there a way to accept a securit certificate for wireless from the console?
<Mrunagi> or do i have to have a browser and accept the terms for the hotel here
<Mrunagi> lol this would be easier if i was online in linux
<Skreech> iwconfig I think
<Mrunagi> how do you accept the certificate with iwconfig
<Skreech> ah what are you using to browse
<Mrunagi> i cant browse if i cant get into xserver
<Mrunagi> only thing that opens is a shell
<Skreech> yes you can
<Skreech> w3m
<Skreech> w3m www.google.com
<Skreech> or w3m cnn.com
<Mrunagi> whats w3m?
<Skreech> command line browser
<Mrunagi> hrm
<Mrunagi> ill try that
<Mrunagi> thanks brb
<Skreech> you use irssi to get here
<Totale> ﻿I'm not sure if I want to use "Migrate Documents and Settings", I need a link or a description of what exactly gets moved.
<Mrunagi> yea i love irssi but it wouldnt connect because i didnt have the certificate
<Mrunagi> is w3m standard with kubuntu?
<Skreech> yes
<Skreech> Totale: application settings and documents
<Skreech> outlook mail etc
<Totale> i didn't use the "My Documents" folder at all
<Totale> nor outlook
<Totale> lol
<Skreech> then not a lot will get migrated then
<dr_willis> I dont things get 'moved'' they get copied. :)
<Totale> ya
<Totale> that
<dr_willis> ive never seen much get  migrated at all
<dr_willis> in the few times ive tried it
<Totale> seems like only my background will be copied
<dr_willis> thats SOOOO handy! :)
<Totale> =P
<Totale> i organized everything in folders that i made
<Skreech> ha ha
<Totale> My Documents and stuff are useless
 * dr_willis wonders who decided to use 'My ' in front of things... that person at MS should get shot...
<Totale> well if you're on another user, it replaces the My with the users name
<Totale> but, i don't see why you'd need that. the folder you go in first is the users name...
<Totale> not that i used that either haha
<Totale> this is the only windows computer in my house, i've long since become even more annoyed with windows
<Totale> so i decided i'd go with ubuntu on this one
<Totale> =P
<dr_willis> Wife saw the PC had "My Documents" and she got mad at me.. "Hay! its also My PC! not Just Yours!"
<dr_willis> :) honestly she said that..
<Totale> ^_^
<Totale> nice
<Totale> i'm looking forward to making this one as pretty as my other linux installations
<dr_willis> even she then reaized it always says  My.. and asked me why it bothered...
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> then she made me install her fave Solitare game.. so she could  'work on the pc' :)
<mrunagi> hrm
<mrunagi> odd
<mrunagi> itll boot if i go to sessions and select kdm
<mrunagi> er kde
<mr---t-> mine got ticked when she saw my home folder had my name on it
<Totale> lol
<mrunagi> w3m doesnt get certificates
<Totale> my girlfriend managed to make the linux i installed on her laptop incapable of booting
<Totale> it went into a terminal session with most of the commands missing
<Totale> --_--
<Totale> i have no idea how she managed that
<mr---t-> I made my ff homepage her favorite recipe site and lo and behold she likes linux now
<Totale> sweet
<mrunagi> anyone have problems with firefox locking up and having a black screen?>
<mr---t-> then I gave her a hot link to her gmail
<Skreech> dr_willis: is she MCSE?
<Totale> get the gmail add-on for firefox
<Totale> it's sexy
<dr_willis> Skreech,  shes more of a  'PEBKAC'
<Totale> lol
<mr---t-> no It has to be simple
<Totale> that is simple O_O
<Skreech> mrunagi: What certificates?
<Totale> has a thing at the bottom of your firefox that says how much mail you have
<Totale> and you click it to go to the site
<dr_willis> My wife did learn to use the littel gmail-notifer  systray tool :)
<mr---t-> no I mean it has to look like whats she used to
<mrunagi> im at a hotel
<Totale> ah, one of those change haters
<mr---t-> no changes are good for her
<mrunagi> their wireless requires i accept the agreement before i can use the inet
<Totale> accept it then lol
<mr---t-> I just want to click on the thing like before...blah
<mrunagi> how do you do that from the console?
<Skreech> Totale: from the command line
<dr_willis> hit tghe tab key to get to the OK button
<cward> anyone know how to completely uninstall gnome
<dr_willis> perhaps
<Totale> Skreech: ?
<mrunagi> how do you accept a certificate from the command line
<Totale> cward: are you replacing it or you just want a terminal?
<cward> just want it removed
<cward> ive decided to use kde
<Totale> is kde already installed?
<cward> yeah
<dr_willis> I tend to mixx and match both kde and gnome apps
<Totale> while using kde or in a terminal with the xserver stopped type sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop
<Totale> that should do it lol
<mr---t-> then hit menu on the splash screen and select kde
<dr_willis> Im not sure that will work Totale ...
<Totale> shwha?
<dr_willis> it may depend on how it was installed.
<Totale> true, but i'm assuming they installed ubuntu
<cward> yeah that didnt work
<Totale> then got kde afterwards
<Totale> damn
<mrunagi> i wish firefox would work
<Totale> lol
<dr_willis> theres some wiki/url/factoid on cleaning out gnome/kde back to defaults
<dr_willis> !cleankde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cleankde
<cward> not a big deal i was just curious
<cward> thanks anyway
<dr_willis> basicially fire up package manager..and start removing stuff
<dr_willis> :)
<mr---t-> do you need the space?
<Totale> =P
<Totale> space is valuable
<Totale> even though i have 2 500GB harddrives, i still think so
<dr_willis> Space is Big, SPace is Dark... its hard to find.. a place to park.
<Totale> haha
<dr_willis> Berma Shave
<Totale> Perma Shave
<Totale> a dream come true?
<dr_willis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burma-Shave
<Totale> --_--
<mr---t-> dr_willis: your using a very old reference
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> It pays to learn your history!
<Totale> history is pointless in my perspective, math is good
<Totale> math is great
<dr_willis> Imagine driving down the road and seeing the following signs...
<dr_willis> http://burma-shave.org/jingles/1960/statistics_prove
<dr_willis>   :)
<Totale> thanks for the chat, the installation is complete
<Totale> later
<dr_willis> with Linux it often pays to pay attention to the history of linux. SO your ealize why things are the way they are.
<dr_willis> like wheres the n in 'unmount' gone to?
<dr_willis> :)
<mrunagi> anyone know anything about bluetooth with kb2?
<mrunagi> kubuntu
<mr---t-> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Skreech> dr_willis: alias unmount=umount
<mrunagi> mk
<mrunagi> when i wvdial from the console my phone tries to pair with my laptop but i have no way of putting in the pin in the console any ideas?
<Skreech> uh oh
<Skreech> install   sstalls at USB 90%
<dr_willis> mrunagi,  make it have a delay after it dials.. then   give the #'s it needs.
<dr_willis> perhaps...
<wt> anyone here no where the /boot partition gets mounted from?
<wt> It's not in my fstab
<wt> and it's screwing update-grub
<dr_willis> wt,  from the grub/kernel options
<Skreech> wt from grub
<wt> the update grub script screws me when the /boot is on a separate partition
<dr_willis>  'root h0,0' sort of says that /boot / is  on hd0,9
<dr_willis> ooops  hd0,0
<nellery> Hi, how can I change the desktop keyboard shortcuts, for example changing minimizing all windows to the desktop
<nellery> which is by default ctrl+alt+d
<wt> the script uses fstab to find the which device the /boot partition is on
<wt> it should be using the mount command
<wt> where are the grub kernel options?
<dr_willis> # groot=(hd1,0)
<dr_willis>                I think sets the default  for where its at
<wt> okay so it seems to have the right entry there
<wt> It just tries to load my kernels from /boot/vmblah
<wt> instead of /vmblah
<dr_willis> Ive not needed a seperate partition for /boot/ in ages...  so ive never noticed
<wt> which it has to do when /boot is a separate partition
<dr_willis> I was thinking there was a link from /kernel to /boot/kernel
<wt> This is a Dell 1420 with the partition scheme from Dell
<wt> I haven't either
<Skreech> dr_willis: Help :(
<dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  999   30 2008-09-27 13:28 vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic
<Skreech> dr_willis: install stops at 90% how can I track it
<wt> I just ahve a feeling this my kill anyone upgrading a 1420 with the default partition scheme
<dr_willis> wonder if its  tghe grub menus items looking for /vmlinuz when they should be looking  at /boot/vmlinuz - or visa-versa
<dr_willis> Skreech,  what stops?
<wt> I think that could be a bad thing considering that the 1420 shipped with Ubuntu from Dell.
<wt> grub doesn't mount the /boot...is there a script that does it in the initrd or during the boot process?
<wt> I am trying to figure out how the /boot is even mounted.
<dr_willis> i recall seeing  some disrto (gentoo?) had a boot partition mounted to /boot/ with a directory /boot/boot that was a link back to ..
<dr_willis> :)
<Skreech> dr_willis: The install for Kubuntu
<dr_willis> Skreech,  i would try th alternative isntaller.. or run the installer script from a terminal
<wt> well...that's kinda lame
<wt> but I guess it would work
<dr_willis> wt,  gentoo dident mount /boot/ by default either.  but /boot/ should be mounted from a fstab entry.
<wt> my fstab doesn't contain the entry for boot
<dr_willis> but thats not what tells the grub boot loader where to look.
<wt> only / and the swap are in fstab
<dr_willis> wt,  its possible you got a /boot thats not  mounted then.. but you hae files in the /boot/ directory
<wt> however 'mount' shows the /boot volume
<dr_willis> thats weird.
<wt> I know
<dr_willis> cant really say much more on the topic.. not tried a sepreate /boot/ in ages... the forums/wiki may have some info.
<wt> that's why I am so confused
<dr_willis> mount /boot/ partition to /theboot/ and copy all files to /boot/ :)   perhaps...
<dr_willis> wow.. thats weird..
<wt> Well, this could really irk the folks that bought a machine shipping with Ubuntu...seems like that'd be bad PR...I would hate for Ubuntu to suffer that.
<Skreech> dr_willis: can I see what the installer is doing?
<dr_willis>   copy all files from the boot 'partition' to the /boot  perhaps..  ive neverheard of anyone else with this issue in here.. but i dont see a lot of dell users
<rah_> This is wt
<dr_willis> Skreech,  the alternative installer cd has logs on the alt-ctrl-f5 or somiler terminal
<rah_> I am on the computer with the issue
<Skreech> dr_willis: it says loading module usb-storage For USB sotrage
<rah_> and why is skim so persistent
<rah_> err...scim
<wt> I was wrong
<wt> I see the boot entry now
<wt> It was hiding from my frustrated eyes, I guess
<wt> but it still probably won't work with the update-grub properly
<Skreech> dr_willis: argh this machine is frustrating
<wt> ok...it seems to parse the right root volume
<wt> It just isn't doing the lame thing with appending the /boot on the front of the kernel filenames
<aldo> yo
<rgreening> hey
<SkEmO> why does my amule closes on its own?
<dr_willis> perhaps its crashing...
<dr_willis> run it from a terminal, look for error messages
<wt> well...I see what the problem is now
<wt> I wonder what the chance of getting the fix in in time for Intrepid is
<dr_willis> post a bug and see..  i guess.
<dr_willis> or it may allready be in progress to get fixed
<wt> I couldn't find a bug
<SkEmO> how can i run it from terminal?
<dr_willis> SkEmO,  just guessing... but open a terminal try running the command 'amule' perhaps
<SkEmO> hey im new here
<dr_willis> it could be named somthing totally different from 'amule'  -
<SkEmO> nah, its amule
<dr_willis> You could some how check out what the icon in the menus runs..  but  i forget the best way tod o that
<dr_willis> I run apps more from the terminal window theni do the icons/menus :)
<mazi_> hola
<Secto1> How can I install ubuntu and skip over bad sectors of the hard disk?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. use a live cd and perhaps  format/fsck/use badblocks to have it format the disk and tag the bad blocks
<john_> can anyone tell me how to get ltserial to load
<dr_willis> I tend to throw out drives when they start to get flakey on me. Way too much data loss in the past  forme to trust them any more
<Secto1> true i suppose
<Secto1> was just hoping to get something out of this drive
<dr_willis> set it up as temp/swap perhaps...
<dr_willis> but it depends on your needs I guess
<dr_willis> i though when the drive got formated it checked/scaned the disk.. but perhaps the installer does a quick type format
<john_> I tried loading it with this line "sudo sh -c "echo ltserial >> /etc/modules"
<Secto1> well the disk seems to have strange "bad sectors"
<Secto1> most of the time it works fine
<Secto1> but will randomly lose things located at the beginning of the drive
<dr_willis> john_,  i would check that /etc/modules to be sure your edit actually got done right...
<dr_willis> john_,  ltserial does NOt seem tobe a proper module name either.
<john_> checking
<dr_willis> !find ltserial
<ubottu> File ltserial found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<dr_willis> poor bot..
<john_> how do i make modules editable
<john_> got it
<Sixzero> Can someone tell me the correct format for filling out the autoidentify in konversation?  i had it right on my other install, but i seem to have forgotten how its supposed to be.
<danny> Any alsa gurus out there? I'm a little confused on something.
<RurouniJones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<danny> I'm trying to use multiple cards. But It's not so simple as just plug in Pulse.
<Sixzero> nm got it
<danny> Alright I'll try to get it on one line. I have two cards. One is the horrid AC97 onboard which I'm trying to use as my OSS capable card for using a headset for Teamspeak2. That's all I want going through the onboard. I also have a PCI Soundblaster Live CT4832 that I'm trying to configure for 5.1 Surround. I think it's capable but I'm not sure. I could reverse these if necessary but the right front channel is blown on
<danny> the AC97. Hence why I'm trying to use the Soundblaster. What do I need to do to get the setup I-m looking for?
<danny> I'm new to heaven so it's a little confusing reading through http://alsa.opensrc.org/MultipleCards#Multiple_devices
<danny> and by heaven I mean Linux. Wine finally took care of my dependancy on winblows
<rami> Hello I just installed Kubuntu Hardy, and I am having some trouble with the wireless. It detects my network and all, which is an insecure network, but it does not connect. dmesg gives me the following errors wlan0:AP denied association (code= 18) AND wlan0:association with AP 00:14:bf:d7:3c timed out
<auralfixaton> hi all
<danny> rami is it a PCI wireless or a USB key?
<rami> PCI on my vaio
<danny> have you tried using the GUIS KWiFiManager or Wireless Assistant? would be my best advice. I'm fairly new myself.
<rami> danny yes :S
<rami> danny brb
<RenzoreK> How do I change the KDE button to something more Kubuntu themed? Does anyone know?
<rah_> ok I found the root of the issue
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: which version of kde are you using?
<rah_> the update-grub script doesn't look at the last line of the fstab
<Sixzero> LEROY JENNNNKINS!
<rah_> It seems that not ending in a newline causes the issue
<RenzoreK> Sixzero: KDE 3
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: are you just wanting to change the picture of the little k with a gear on it?
<RenzoreK> Sixzero: Yes, simply that
<RenzoreK> I feel kubuntu isnt as themed as ubuntu
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: if so, then you should right-click the kde button, highlight Panel Menu, and then click Configure Panel....
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: after that, go down to appearance, and near the bottom of the screen you'll see the option to change the .png of the button.
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: if my guess is right, that is.
<RenzoreK> Sixzero: That usually for me just changes the entire panel color, not just K
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: otherwise, you can also change the entire theme by going to system settings/appearance/icons and change it from there.
<Sixzero> RenzoreK: I gave you the wrong link the first time.  sorry bout that.
<ciniculusxoneo> Who are you and where do you live? Why are you stealing my water? Where are you taking it? GIVE IT BACK
<Sixzero> Too late.  I drank it.
<ciniculusxoneo> Who knows how to get KSayIt to work?
<danny> don't you need to install the backend for that?
<ciniculusxoneo> I assume so
<ciniculusxoneo> Except I have no idea which what to whom with who what
<danny> give me one sec
<dr_willis> thats a front end to festiavle or somthing isent it?
<danny> that's the word I was lookin for
<danny> Festivle is one of the TTS backends you can use for it
<word> danny: not me? :(
<dr_willis> if we can spell it right
<dr_willis> :)
<danny> ?
<danny> lol
<word> :P
<dr_willis> !spellcheck festivel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ciniculusxoneo> :S
<dr_willis> that would be a cool bot feature
<ciniculusxoneo> Ubottu, how many fingers are you holding behind your back?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ciniculusxoneo> I certainly don't
<danny> lol
<dr_willis> Ubott I think you really are intelligent! and not only a bot.
<dr_willis> Ubottu I think you really are intelligent! and not only a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ciniculusxoneo> How does one normally install Festivale/Festival/FeistyValleyofEternalDoom?
<dr_willis> with the package manager tool that you perfer.
<danny> You'll have to use the manager because the regular tool won't list it.
<dr_willis> I condider the 'add/remove programs icon tool' to be the 'crippled tool' :)
<Sixzero> festival
<danny> I've been using Winblows for more than 4 hours a day for the last 10 years.... I am "crippled". I blame MS.
<geek_> lol
<Sixzero> yay, me can speel
<danny> lol
<geek_> dr_willis: anything less than apt is inefficient IMHO ;p
<danny> So can someone please tell me how to set up for two soundcards? One is onboard that I only want Teamspeak to use and the other is a SoundBlaster Live. I think (not sure) that it's 5.1 surround capable wchich is my goal. How do I fix it up?
<noura> Hello I just installed kubuntu Hardy and I cannot connect to my wireless network. It can see it but a dmesg gives me " wlan0: AP denied association (code=18)" ...it is an unsecure network btw
<danny> If regular ubuntu uses gedit as it's text editor what do i use in kubuntu?
<Sixzero> kedit
<Sixzero> kate
<danny> command line says command not found
<danny> for either kedit or kate
<danny> i'm trying to edit the modprobe.d/sound
<danny> i entered sudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/sound
<danny> I have kate installed
<Sixzero> hmm....you've got me
<RenzoreK> danny: Try kwrite
<danny> lmao.... Command not found again
<danny> this is nuts
<RenzoreK> danny: apt-get install kwrite
<ogzy> hi, at my laptop my fan never stops although i have installed the nvidia-glx-new drivers and configure it, what can be the reason:
<marterlist> hi
<xbxb> Why is it that the du command shows a greater total of bytes used by files than the windows explorer for the same files? Do folders have their own size (even when there are no files in them) in Linux?
<ronnie_> is the latest Intrepid version still alpha6?,   2nd question to follow = )
<ogzy> how can i enable cpu frequency scaling at kubuntu?
<ronnie_> on hardy 8.04 kubuntu, when I updated some packages it installed a java5 version, when I already had a java6 version that I used & worked well with all my needs, this happen to anyone else?, also I can't get rid of it!, (uninstall), it's not even listed in packages choices!  **wierd**
<flapz> lol
<flapz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJp4YMi-qrc
<simon_> My Wirless Nettwork (card) dosn't seem to work on my "Acer Aspire 5720Z"
<simon_> My Wirless Nettwork (card) dosn't seem to work on my "Acer Aspire 5720Z"
<simon_> how to get limewire
<zer0o> sudo apt-get limewire
<zer0o> or you download the .deb file from the web and install it from there
<simon_> yeh but how to kinstall a .deb file
<zer0o> you click on it, its quite "automatic"
<simon_> ok
<simon_> obs error msg: Only one Software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<zer0o> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwarePackagingFormats
<zer0o> follow this wiki
<simon_> ok
<simon_> mpg file     how to run?
<jussi01> simon_: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<simon_> ok
<The> hmm
<shepherd> anyone want to cyber
<jussi01> shepherd: not here please..
<shepherd> oh sorry
<shepherd> i must of joined the wrong channel
<shepherd> can anyone help me
<shepherd> plx
<shepherd> i have wine and then i install steam through terminal.             it installs and updates, then in the terminal it gives me a whole bunch of fix me error then crashes
<shepherd> help i want to play counter strike
<shepherd> i'm having withdrawls
<comedit> Is anybody able to get KDE 3.5.9 working with egroupware (through kontact)
<shepherd> one question at a time comedit
<shepherd> i'm first
<comedit> we do multitasking here
<comedit> by the way can't help you sheperd, I have worked with wine howver it does not work for every program
<comedit> I would advice you to install for instance virtual box (not the os version but puel (usb-support))and install a virtual windows machine in there
<comedit> I run ubuntu virtual and a vista and an xp side by side and can jump from one to another in a split second
<comedit> more important i back up my system each night. And if i ever have a hardware crash
<comedit> I just take my backed up virtual computer and run it on the new hardware (but wasn't necessary yet)
<shepherd> hi
<comedit> http://www.virtualbox.org
<shepherd> i think i'm going to puke
<shepherd> just the thoiught of windows makes me want to blow chuncky chunks of pukey puke all ovver my floor
<shepherd> so dont talkt to be about virtual windows, its just as bad at regular windows
<shepherd> if not worse
<comedit> I think i use windows less then 1% of the time
<shepherd> i've never used lamedows in my life
<shepherd> lamedows=windows fyi
<shepherd> i have to pee
<comedit> Well try and sync a PDA with kubuntu then
<jussi01> shepherd: tried googling the errors it give?
<shepherd> be back in a while
<jussi01> !overshare | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<shepherd> google give me back nothing for my problem
<shepherd> i think i'm the first person it ever happend to
<jussi01> shepherd: ok, put the errors into a pastebin, and we can look
<shepherd> pastebin?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shepherd> !paste
<comedit> !egroupware
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about egroupware
<shepherd> its there
<shepherd> i pastey bined it
<jussi01> shepherd: so press paste and givce us the link...
<shepherd> there is no answer its okay i'm going to have to go back to windows
<shepherd> oh ok
<shepherd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51580/
<jussi01> shepherd: best not to start saying things like that - it discourages people from helping you
<comedit> In the mean time : Is anybody able to get KDE 3.5.9 working syncing egroupware (through kontact)
<qinlang> asd
<jussi01> comedit: no need to repeat, the active people have seen your question
<comedit> ok
<jussi01> also, take note of:
<jussi01> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<shepherd> think so jussi? i'd think it light a fire under peopls belts. like who is the first person to solve this impossible problem.
<comedit> thanks
<shepherd> if they do they should get an award
<shepherd> because i needdddddddd to game. i havent played tf2 for 3 weeks
<shepherd> longest i've ever went in my life without playing a video game
<jussi01> shepherd: at the moment, Id suggest virtualise windows, because I honestly dont have an answer for you.
<shepherd> what program do i use?
<shepherd> and.....................................
<jussi01> shepherd: virtualbox or vmware
<shepherd> have any of you seen i told you not to take the website down video
<shepherd> http://www.thewebsiteisdown.com/
<shepherd> is what this guy did possible
<comedit> To make virtual machines you can start with Virtual Box PUEL verison ( fere), VMware workstation is proabby best for gaming (desktop oriented
<comedit> hoever 189- dollars or 3 days evaluation verson
<comedit> 3 days
<comedit> 30days
<comedit> my  0 is lame
<comedit> but virtualbox is great !
<jussi01> shepherd: I do beleive it is. but as a (mostly) non-gamer, Ive never done it
<comedit> there are a few things described in their help files to get it working properly in ubuntu but once you have it.... you will love it
<comedit> Just download the puel version
<comedit> install
<comedit> read the helpfiles on usb support for unbuntu hardy ( i assume you use that)
<comedit> create a new virtual machine from the interface
<comedit> and don't forget to install guest additions in the new machine
<target> hi!
<target> #kubuntu-fr
<comedit> other question: In my Kubuntu-64 I can not get working my audio device Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family)
<jussi01> !intelhda | comedit
<ubottu> comedit: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jussi01> comedit: know issue
<shepherd> best video ever
<shepherd> i peed my pants laughing
<shepherd> ok
<shepherd> virtual box eh
<shepherd> i will try that
<comedit> Ok thanks jussio1 I will work my way through that
<shepherd> i hope it works becaues i need to play video games
<shepherd> is ubottu a person or a uBOT2?
<jussi01> ubottu: is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<comedit> Its a lean, mean virtual machine :)
<shepherd> your a bot too jussi
<jussi01> no
<shepherd> probabbly
<jussi01> I just own ubottu...
<jussi01> !owner
<ubottu> This bot is owned by jussi01 - Questions about ubottu should be asked in #ubuntu-bots
<shepherd> own it?
<shepherd> how do you own a bot
<shepherd> so its your slave
 * jussi01 points shepherd at what ubottu just said...
<shepherd> can i play it in quake 2?
<shepherd> i would own your bot
<jussi01> !info supybot | shepherd
<ubottu> shepherd: supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<shepherd> eww i hate snakes
<jussi01> shepherd: any further bot questions to #ubuntu-bots please
<shepherd> can i goto bed jussi?
<target> Is there a simple way to update the kernel ( 2.6.24 to 2.6.26)?
<shepherd> i'm sleepy
<jussi01> shepherd: thats entirely your call. but please, restrict yourself to kubuntu support questions here
<shepherd> sudo apt-get update
<shepherd> lol
<jussi01> target: yeah, you would need to compile your own, or update to intrepid (which comes out in less than 1 month)
<shepherd> whats kubuntuu, is it better than ubuntu? becausei have only have ubuntu
<target> ok thxs; as i'm not really use to linux, i'll wait for intrepid!
<target> don't want to crash my system
<jussi01> shepherd: its entirely a matter of choice. ubuntu has gnome and kubuntu has kde.
<shepherd> you can alway reinstall, ive had to do it liek 4 times now beucase i messed with stuff
<shepherd> which is better to play gaems
<shepherd> games
<shepherd> i go to sleep
<shepherd> bye b\\\///e
<target> bye
<comedit> jussi1 I have looked at the alsa-project site but the latest version 1.0.17 or something does not have my soundcard in there yet according their website
<comedit> in other wrd i don't think I will do the exercise
 * SkEmO goes to bed, nite y'all! :P maybe
<dZen|n|> hello, Is there way to install java/flash on kubuntu 64bit ?
<jussi01> dZen|n|: I do belive the package does it for you, just install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dZen|n|> jussi01: is there any more I should install. (why is sun so slowly to make an 64 bit java) :)
<jussi01> dZen|n|: that should give you the whole pack - and Ive no idea on the sun question...
<dZen|n|> jussi01: well it dosn't work for me :D
<jussi01> dZen|n|: ok, well you can try the old way
<jussi01> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<dZen|n|> Package ia32-libs-gtk has no installation candidate
<dZen|n|> I think I need a source?
<Linux_Galore> anyone know what replaced kcontrol in kde4 ?
<Linux_Galore> replaces*
<simon_> is it some one here who know about acer wirless in kubuntu
<simon_>  is it some one here who know about acer wirless in kubuntu
<simon_> ok nowbody can help me!
<simon_> omg
<siegie> Linux_Galore, system settings?
<Linux_Galore> siegie: yeah, found it, type systemsetting in a term
<Linux_Galore> systemsettings
<CMS-DT> I have a trouble to see this website, with Kubutu : http://lnk.nu/ma-nuvideo-privee.net/pca/
<CMS-DT> please help me
<Linux_Galore> CMS-DT: and why would we klick on that page ?
<CMS-DT> Why not ?
<CMS-DT> because there is some flash on it
<CMS-DT> i think
<Linux_Galore> because it may be hack
<jussi01> !flash | CMS-DT
<ubottu> CMS-DT: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<raeknouhl> the site is like a porno site -.-
<jussi01> CMS-DT: please do not post non family friendly links in here
<Linux_Galore> CMS-DT: aaah install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Search4Lancer> and find better porn sites that don't use flash
<Linux_Galore> heh
<Linux_Galore> now theres a problem, kde-look doesnt separate the kde 3 and kde 4 stuff
<loopux_> hello...
<loopux_> anybody here?
<kabotage> hi how can i fix this? file-roller.desktop is malformatted?
<loopux_> anybody knows how to change settings inside system settings , disk & filesystem?
<neko_> Someone have kde 4 ?
<neko_> ????????
<cosmofield> neko_: try also in channel #kubuntu-kde4
<neko_> oki
<skole> Hi!
<skole> I have kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 and I want to upgrade to KDE 4.1.1. Must I uninstall KDE 4 first, or just ugrade right away?
<LjL> you can upgrade right away as far as i know, skole
<LjL> at least if you intend to use the PPA packages
<LjL> skole: you should really ask in #kubuntu-kde4 by the way
<skole> What is PPA package?
<LjL> skole: personal package archive. where did you intend to obtain 4.1.1 from?
<skole> Kubuntu.org
<skole> ?
<simon_> hello
<neko_> hiho
<simon_> what type chat is this
<raeknouhl> a chat about kubuntu?
<raeknouhl> a linux distro?
<LjL> skole: yes, they offer you the PPA packages on kubuntu.org currently. anyway, check the topic on #kubuntu-kde4
<LjL> simon_: this is the technical support channel for Kubuntu, a distribution of Linux
<simon_> oh tnx
<simon_> cause my Wirless Nettwork Card dosn't seem to work
<simon_> i use a Acer computer       can
<simon_> can that be a reson?
<ubuntu> hy how i can solve a problem like ths  , when i try to boot from grub i get this error - check root=bootarg cat /proc/cmdline .. and after that says alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid/ ... does not exist
<simon_> slow Service!
<Skrux> hi
<Skrux> I've got a problem
<LjL> simon_: i don't know a thing about wireless cards, i'm afraid
<Frog4Hire> Hi, what is the equivalent command to ubuntu "update-manager -d" in kubuntu? I'm trying to upgrade to latest beta release. I tried "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-propose", with no success.
<LjL> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Skrux> I  have created a rsa key and sent the .pub rsa to the server I want to conenct
<Skrux> and I have to put all the times the password
<Skrux> I want to not to put the password
<LjL> Frog4Hire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Network Upgrade for Kubuntu Desktops (Recommended)
<simon_> ok LjL
<Skrux> can anyone help me ?
<LjL> Frog4Hire: although... there *should* be a graphical way now...
<Frog4Hire> ah, yeah been looking for one. but no luck
<simon_> i cant active my 3d grapich driver/hardware
<simon_> i use nvidia
<LjL> Frog4Hire: when you said you had no success with adept_manager, what does no success mean exactly? that does sound like the right way
<LjL> !nvidia | simon_
<ubottu> simon_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Frog4Hire> I did a adept_manager --help-all  to check commands..
<LjL> Frog4Hire: wait, if you're trying to upgrade to intrepid, i think that's --dist-upgrade-devel, not -proposed
<Frog4Hire> ah
<Frog4Hire> let me try.... running Kubuntu through virtualbox
<Frog4Hire> same thing: adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel
<Frog4Hire> No protocol specified
<Frog4Hire> adept_manager: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<LjL> Frog4Hire: you should use it with kdesudo, not sudo
<Frog4Hire> ah.. long time gnome fan...
<Frog4Hire> no offence... I'm trying. :)
<LjL> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<LjL> in GNOME, too, you really should use (under Ubuntu at least) gksudo for GUI applications, never sudo
<vbgunz> what is one of the simplest RTF editors out there?
<Frog4Hire> you're right actually..... once you pick the bad habits
<Frog4Hire> ok, new message  : kdesudo: Unknown option '--dist-upgrade-devel
<Frog4Hire> same thing with kdesudo: Unknown option '--dist-upgrade-proposed
<simon_> what run mode using Kubuntu?  windows use .exe but kubuntu use .... ???????????
<LjL> vbgunz: "ted" is not KDE, but it's specifically an RTF editor (otherwise, i guess KWord would do...) and seems very lightweight
<vbgunz> I checked out ted, not what I was looking for
<vbgunz> i'll check out kword
<LjL> vbgunz: well, what are you looking for then
<vbgunz> I think it was tomboy. something stupid simple
<LjL> vbgunz: well but that's not really an RTF editor, it's a note taker...
<LjL> vbgunz: KWord is KOffice's word processor, it's not stupid simple, it's quite full-featured
<vbgunz> yeah but it had the simplest RTF components. bold, headings, list and I think that was it
<vbgunz> I just want to take down some notes and list and headers are important but my idea is too simple for full blown RTF editors
<vbgunz> trying kjots
<vbgunz> nope. nice but not it :)
<vbgunz> trying kjots-kde4
<vbgunz> yes, this could be it
<vbgunz> yeah, this really could be it, something smiple and organizational is a plus
<Teisei> Hi everyone
<Teisei> Is KDE 4.1 still slow and sluggish ?
<Teisei> Or is it ready to use ?
<geek_compiling> try asking in #kubuntu-kde4
<vbgunz> Teisei: I am using it alongside 3.5.9 and find it faster
<vbgunz> well, not really faster, thats bad to say. I do notice though it feels faster
<djdarkman> Teisei: it currently depends on your hardware
<Teisei> vbgunz: I tried KDE 4 about a month ago. It was really slow, and those widget things used to crash
<Teisei> It was really unstable
<vbgunz> I turned all the special effects off. probably why it feels fast
<djdarkman> Teisei: that version was never intended for end users, but it wasn't communicated well
<Teisei> I'm already used to using Compiz with all these transparencies and other handy effects
<Teisei> Both KDE 3.5.10 ? and Gnome
<vbgunz> Teisei: supposedly Nvidia makes things worse on KDE4. seems to be the most problematic card on there :/
<Teisei> I have Thinkpad T60 with Intel GMA 950 graphics card
<Teisei> Compiz runs smoothly but KDE 4.1 was really heavy
<djdarkman> Teisei: then it just might work for you
<Teisei> Is Amarok 2 already available ?
<djdarkman> Teisei: yes, but I don't think you'd be happy with it
<Teisei> I'm using the non-kde4 version of Amarok atm
<Teisei> Ok. I just hope they make this miniplayer window for Amarok 2 as well
<Teisei> Having full screen media player just doesn't make any sense :D
<Teisei> Oh and how about transparent tray icons in KDE 4.1 ?
<Teisei> Do those icons still have black rectangle around them ?
<Glady> ok
<roosevelt> hola
<roosevelt> hello
<siegie> hoi
<roosevelt> tu sabes mucho de linux
<roosevelt> ?
<favro> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<comedit> >	i can't get egroupware 1.4 syncing with kontact (KDE 3.5.9)
<comedit> kubuntu hardy 8.4
<comedit> 8.04
<comedit> both manually and the goupware wizard do not work
<comedit> anybody know if this is still compatible ?
<Glady> I think it is
<Glady> shat is IRPG
<nomad111> hey all
<nomad111> how do i mount a nas
<nomad111> that uses ext2fs
<nomad111> dont think fs type matters
<nomad111> !nas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas
<mrunagi> text in kubuntu gets garbled =( anyone know why?
<marios> hi all!
<LjL> why could it be that amarok sucks up a lot of my cpu, whether or not it's playing anything?
<Jack_J> kde is this os's environment.
<LjL> really?
<casal> alguem aki fala portugues?
<PolitikerNEU> !pt | casal
<ubottu> casal: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt por ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<casal> ok, obrigado
<leonard> salut
<alex3051> hello
<ville_> anyone know how to make apt think that a package is installed, even if it's wholly broken?
<Ketobi> hi all, after the last update the package libc6 went broken
<Ketobi> it tells me something about missing dependencies
<Ketobi> Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfüllte Abhängigkeiten: libc6-i686: Hängt ab(vorher): libc6 ( =2.7-10ubuntu3) aber 2.7-10ubuntu4 ist installiert (sorry for the german console output but i think it's understandable)
<Ketobi> ville_: no idea, but if a package is brken i try to reinstall it (wich is not applicable in my case sadly)
<darkshines> ragazzi il comando history della console viene salvato in un file? dove si trova?
<Ketobi> darkshines: scusi i mio italiano e molto male, prego parli inglese
<darkshines> thx so much...
<darkshines> bye
<eagles0513875> any cups experts in here
<eagles0513875> im having a tough time getting cups to broadcast my printer to the network
<sidus> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device, help plz! what are i do?
<mrunagi> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eagles0513875> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Skrux> hi
<Skrux> I've got a problem
<Fargh> is there a way you can take over an SSH session or resume a disconnected one ?
<Skrux> my router is set to redirect the port 80 to my ip in the lan, but it does not work,
<Skrux> only works if I write the lan ip, no the wan
<Skrux> so, is apache blocking the connection from the intrenet '?
<Skrux> any idea ?
<oobe> Skrux, maybe you should check iptables
<oobe> Skrux, have you tested it from outside you network
<oobe> very often its hard to resolve your own wan ip from inside your own network
<oobe> give to the link to someone else to test
<jerami> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jerami> sorry
<jerami> that was my son typing
<oobe> kids yay
<jerami> what kina channel is this i just hit join lol
<jerami> hello
<LjL> why could it be that amarok sucks up a lot of my cpu, whether or not it's playing anything?
<melkart> my firefox displays its tab handles in a cranky way, since i switched to 3.0... does anybody have an idea how i could fix this?
<melkart> or rather: in an ugly way
<siegie> LjL, visualisation? desktop effects?
<melkart> what is LjL?
<melkart> oops, sorry
<LjL> siegie, no deskop effects, and it's a bog standard amarok as it comes with kubuntu, not any custom visualisations or stuff i'm aware of...
<reformer81> i'm having a monitor issue. i can only get up to 800x600. Where can I find out why?
<LjL> although i can't exclude i've changed options here and there
<jerry_> how do i enable html rendering?
<PhilRod> jerry_: er, some context please?
<bugsauce> help with ndiswrapper
<bugsauce> need help with ndiswrapper
<PhilRod> hrm seems it's context-free sunday here
<PhilRod> bugsauce: what have you tried so far? what error/problem do you have?
<bugsauce> wi-fi don't work
<bugsauce> i got no signal
<bugsauce> i got an intel 3945bg in a samsung r700 laptop
<bugsauce> put the xp driver in a folder in home
<bugsauce> and do the commands i found on a site
<bugsauce> but that don't work
<PhilRod> bugsauce: did you try the iwl3945 driver for that card? it works for me
<angel> hola sabe alguien si kubuntu hardy tiene una herramienta para borrado total de archivos como eraser de windows
<martijn81> how can i enable raid on my system when i already had raid configured? i have a software package as driver for this installed already
<PhilRod> !es > angel
<ubottu> angel, please see my private message
<noura> hello guys, I just installed kubuntu, and I am having trouble with Resume/Hibernate I installed uswsup, but it's still not working
<votaguz> Hi all, how i can to know how much memory i using ??
<jerry_> how do i back up my entire computer, packages and all?
<jerry_> kinda like a recovery disk if something went wrong
<noura> votaguz type top in terminal
<votaguz> jerry_:  http://tinyurl.com/52oo8a   Try this
<votaguz> :)
<votaguz> noura wait ...
<votaguz> noura: Look, i have 2 Gb on ram, when i exec Free, check my results http://pastebin.com/m10c349aa
<jerry_> thanks does this back up settings too?
<votaguz> I don't undestand this ...
<votaguz> jerry_:  i don't know man, but gave me a second
<jerry_> alright no rush.
<votaguz> jerry_: http://tinyurl.com/5yzwe3
<noura> votaguz: ok you are using 430608kb out of    1644308
<votaguz> Noura is so much
<noura> votaguz: I mean you are using 430608kb and the free is   1644308
<votaguz> I'm, only running Firefox, Konversation, amarok, pidgin and konsole
<noura> votaguz: pastebin the result of top
<thor> hi guys. need help. i uninstalled kubuntu-kde4-desktop and now it doesn't load automatically the xserver and kdm
<thor> what i have to do ?
<votaguz> noura: http://pastebin.com/m777e3a8d
<RenzoreK> Is there anyway to customize the look of Kubuntu to look more like Kubuntu and not vanilla plain KDE? :)
<thor> i've deleted from /etc the kde4 folder and also from init.d the kdm-kde4 file
<thor> also i deleted from rc.x all the links that pointed to kdm-kde4
<noura> votaguz: here http://hehe2.net/linuxhowto/3-reasons-why-your-system-might-be-slow/ this guide would give you a better understanding on top and your processes...good read
<votaguz> Thnx
<RenzoreK> thor: Did you try apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<thor> nope
<thor> because i have kde3 already installed
<thor> i just want that my kde3 to start normally
<kabotage> hi what will happen it i remove all the gnome packages? im using kde and im new to kde.
<thor> i can to login by entering startx command, but i need that the xserver to load automatically
<qhoore> hi all
<thor> i guess that's something wrong with x11 config file
<karagorge> hi
<thor> not sure
<karagorge> how can i connect to undernet?
<karagorge> can it be done with konversation?
<qhoore> i have a problem using wvdial when connecting to my gsm gprs, the konqueror cannot browse the web
<qhoore> any body can help?
<qhoore> sorry here am using gprs so it will be very slow
<qhoore> ok thanks everybody
<martijn81> how do enable raid1 on my ubuntu system? i already had i configured once, but i do not have any read access on it currently, what todo?
<ubuntu_> sers
<ubuntu_> jemand da?
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: what language u looking for
<ubuntu_> german
<eagles0513875> !de | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eagles0513875> ubuntu_: that what u want
<eagles0513875> im off for nwo bbl guys
<jannis_> erver verlassen ("leaving").
<jannis_> [18:50] <eagles0513875> im off for nwo bbl guys
<kitterbox> #oltreirc
<Ramblurr> is there a way i can see which repo a pkg comes form?
<Ramblurr> from*
<ghostcube> sudo apt-cache policy
<mefisto__> Ramblurr: apt-cache show package-name
<ursus262> Hi everyone
<ursus262> Cany anyone help?
<ursus262> What satnavs or GPS devices work with Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<RenzoreK> is it safe to install ubuntu-desktop within Kubuntu?
<maduser> do you want the ubuntu desktop?
<RenzoreK> Yes
<maduser> yes
<maduser> its safe
<RenzoreK> maduser: It wont conflict with my installed applications or settings?
<maduser> I believe after you instl it you have to choose it from the login screen
<maduser> no you have the kde and gnome libs
<maduser> you can run gnome apps in kde or vice versa
<bazsi_> üdv!
<bazsi_> valaki tudna segiteni? full angol a kde felülete, hogyan lesz magyar?
<Dragnslcr> !hu | bazsi_
<ubottu> bazsi_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<mefisto__> the only minor problem you might have is many more menu items that you would need. eg, if you're running kde, some gnome settings interfaces might not work at all and vice versa. but if you get to know what's what it's not much of a problem
<shepherd> #physics
<shepherd> #chemisty
<anger_> Is there someone from the Canada here?
<shepherd> #winehq
<mefisto__> anyone played freeciv?
<mefisto__> freeciv has a gtk and sdl version. which should I go for on kde? what is sdl?
<sobczyk> multiplatform graphics library
<mefisto__> sobczyk: so will that work better than the gtk one in kubuntu?
<sobczyk> you may try the sdl version, it is not a heavy library
<sebastian_> hi i have a problem with my xorg process its eating my CPU
<radovich> hello ppl
<sebastian_> does anyone know what i can do to stop my xorg process from using 98% of my cpu
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: Are you using Compiz Fusion?
<sebastian_> yes i am
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: With an nvidia card, and its nvidia drivers?
<sebastian_> but i have for a long time and all of the sudden it starts using all of my cpu
<sebastian_> yes
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: Possibly a 85xx, 86xx series?
<sebastian_> 86 i think
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: I run the same type of hardware and I have 3GB Ram, 3800+ Dual Core CPU, I occasionally get almost all CPU by either Compiz/XOrg
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: Do you run the system with multiple users? Or multiple sessions
<sebastian_> yes but this has been goiing on for days
<sebastian_> no only me no other user
<RenzoreK> I think its a bug in the nvidia drivers working with compiz
<sebastian_> it uses my cpu even when i log out
<sebastian_> i dont think its only kde
<RenzoreK> Give me a sec I've got some info for you
<sebastian_> but remember its not kde that is the problem
<sebastian_> im googling now as well
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: If you disable compiz entirely, notice the problem doesn't return, see ===> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=115916
<RenzoreK> A lot of people have noticed this problem with these version of nvidia cards :(
<sebastian_> ok thx
<sebastian_> finnaly someone answered :p
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: No problem, I believe its taken nvidia a while to fix this entirely but they are working on it, theres some tips on that page (if you need them, I don't need them all to make it much better) but there there so you can try them if you need to fix that
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> but when im on gnome its the same problem and on kde and when i logg off
<sebastian_> i hope this wont mess everything up :p
<sebastian_> this command dont work sudo envy --uninstall-all
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: You can uninstall it using adept, sypnatic or anything else if you want.
<sebastian_> but i dont even know what to uninstall
<sebastian_> im tired of all the problems im thinking about changing distro but i dont want to :P
<sebastian_> ubuntu and kubuntu is nice
<radovich> kubuntu is my safe distro.
<sebastian_> ya
<sebastian_> i dont like the others distros i tried
<radovich> i have freebsd 7 as a playground.
<RenzoreK> sebastian_: I've been jumping from distro to distro for the past 6 months, I haven't found one thats mostly problemless except for Ubuntu/Kubuntu and PCLinuxOS , In my opinion.
<radovich> there is one... sidux.
<sebastian_> i know so have i RenzoreK :p
<sebastian_> ok im checking sidux :D
<RenzoreK> Hopefully I can stay with Kubuntu and see :-\
<radovich> sidux rox my world. install in 6 minutes, fast as **** but a bit buggy, because it is a bleeding edge, so... i am back on my kubuntu box forever...
<sebastian_> ok
<sebastian_> how does it support nvidia?
<radovich> kubuntu is the only one for me. and believe me... i tried. my hdd is ful of wound from reformatting in the past 6 months. i have tried all of the good distros. kubuntu is best
<radovich> sebastian_: sidux?
<sebastian_> ya
<radovich> they have a little shell script connected to intall gui wizard that detects proprietry needed harware
<sebastian_> ok
<radovich> then, it connects to server and downloads a package, and puts a module in the kernel
<radovich> i think :)
<sebastian_> it seems a little amature like, the os and the website :p
<radovich> it recognized my wifi and downloaded a package.
<radovich> hehe
<radovich> nooooooooo
<sebastian_> thats good
<radovich> ze germans know kung fu, man
<sebastian_> thx for all the help guys :D
<sebastian_> cya
<radovich> but, kubuntu is far more stable and i do not mind old packages, i mean, we are not talking etch here :)
<radovich> cya
<marios> hi
<marios> can u help me with a problem i have?
<radovich> what is the problem?
<radovich> marios: what kind of a problem do you have?
<marios> i have a single hard drive divided at partitios. i have windows xp sp3 and ubuntu. i tried to boot with xp but a blue screen poped up.so i boot from ubuntu and now i can't mount my hard drive where i have all my documents
<marios> any ideas?
<radovich> let me think...
<radovich> ntfs?
<tuxy> i want to change my desktop environment into something that looks like a mac. How can i get that wizard?
<radovich> xp partition is i guess ntfs and itlocked out.
<marios> yes ntfs
<radovich> tuxy: baghira
<radovich> marios: ask in #ubuntu but i think you can force mount it. but ask there before you do anything...
<mrunagi> !flash
<sobczyk> there's ntfsfix
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tuxy> radovich, is that a command? it doesn't go through
<radovich> tuxy: in kde there is a baghira looks. install and try that. then go to www.kde-look.org and download some mac like icon theme. it will look exactly like a mac :)
<radovich> tuxy: baghira is a package you will need to install from adept or apt-get or synaptic
<tuxy> radovich, when i first runned kubuntu i got this wizard, how can i get that wizard back
<RenzoreK> tuxy: kde-look.org has plenty of themes if your trying to make it appear like a mac. You will probably need a dockbar also.
<RenzoreK> oops didnt see radovich got that, thanks radovich
<tuxy> RenzoreK, i am trying to run that same wizard when i first installed kubuntu
<radovich> np
<radovich> tuxy: i am looking for it now...
<little> http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php
<radovich> kpersonalizer is the command i think
<mrunagi> is there a special firefox plugin to play flash?
<radovich> mrunagi: yes. it installs with restriced extras package
<coreymon77> Hi everybody!
<little> Or maybe kcontrol
<radovich> hello
<RenzoreK> tuxy: What for? To reinstall or edit partitions or for any particular reason?
<mrunagi> how do i install it
<tuxy> RenzoreK, according to that wizard, it mentioned that you can re-edit those settings
<little> mrunagi: Go to a page that has Flash (like YouTube) and then click when it asks if you want to install Flash. Then follow the instructions.
<tuxy> through the "control center" where i don't know where that is at
<radovich> mrunagi: or: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<RenzoreK> !flash mrunagi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash mrunagi
<little> tuxy: Try typing kcontrol into the KDE menu --> Run command box.
<RenzoreK> tuxy: open a command terminal, and try kcontrol
<RenzoreK> Maybe thats what you mean?
<little> Either one.
<RenzoreK> tuxy: Click the advanced tab there is Disk & Filesystems
<radovich> alt+f2 and type kcontrol
<freebird> Hi anybody there to resolve sound on Lenovo Y410 w/kubuntu hardy heron. I have installed all codecs. Amarok shows the file is being played, but no sound is coming. pl. help.
<blackflag> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<radovich> freebird: is there any soond on the system, or not?
<freebird> no sound at all
<radovich> run kmix
<RenzoreK> freebird: 100% sure its no wires, everything is plugged in double checked? And is it Amarok only? Do you get system sounds?
<radovich> and see if it is muted
<radovich> when i installed kubuntu, i had sound, on next boot, no sound. it ws muted.
<radovich> so i unmuted it, and it worked :)
<freebird> rado, its all checked, im surprised myself too! checked alsaconf, pulse, all basic level and even advanced level possibilities are checked!
<radovich> freebird: what is the soundcard? and did you checked the switches panel?
<freebird> Rezo: NO SYSTEM SOUNDS even. Sorry not shouting, just frustration
<coreymon77> Dont worry radovich, we've all done something like that before
<radovich> coreymon77: like what?
<cuco> hi all, kubuntu-8.10 development here or in #ubuntu+1?
<coreymon77> sound not working b/c it is muted
<radovich> xD
<coreymon77> Or some other dumb mistake like that
<radovich> i did not touch it, it went mute by itself.
<radovich> freebird: do you have pcm and master, or just one?
<radovich> so: which is faster and less RAM consuming: KDE or GNOME???
<coreymon77> Ive gone crazy figuring out if something is wrong with my router or cable connection only to remember that I had switched wifi off earlier to save battery on my lappy while at school :p
<radovich> lool
<RenzoreK> radovich: Both are pretty much even I would say unless you want to get extremely technical, you could try a diff window manager altogether, maybe XFCE ?
<coreymon77> the reason why it is taking me so long to type is because I am currently on irc on my iPod
<radovich> no thank you... :) i would just like to know that, because i have a bit old laptop, and i need the one desktop environment that runs a bit faster than the other one...
<freebird> no dear, not muted. pl. dont take for granted dumb mistake. i installed ubuntu and kubuntu on as many as 50 + machines in current year (both Fawn and Heron)with different arch; never faced this. this one is canonical sent cd, kubuntu 8.04 for x86 intel platform. from this cd install- since last 2 days, sound is also not there on a dell latitude 510(old machine) and this lenovo 3000 series Y410(not so old)
<radovich> in my experience, kde runs a bit faster that gnome.
<coreymon77> We're not assuming you are making a dumb mistake freebird, we are just making sure
<radovich> freebird: i did not think it was a dumb mistake. my ubuntu muted it self. so that was my first guess... maybe it happened to you too. and on first boot i only had one (master or pcm) on next boot i had both
<radovich> and was muted.
<radovich> something chaged itself
<radovich> somehow...
<freebird> pcm, master those things are checked in the wink of an eye, ;-)
<freebird> pl. this one an issue to discuss, i thought.
<radovich> is there a linux command like the one in bsd that loads the module for sound? in bsd it is: kldload snd_driver
<coreymon77> You
<Guest52422> bye a plus
<coreymon77> Mean modprobe
<coreymon77> ?
<radovich> i will be back in half an hour, need to reboot and reconfigure something on another OS. c ya...
<freebird> Done those things, also updated the Kernel with current repo.
<blackflag> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<freebird> anyone there with sound prob on lenovo y410? advanced level config prob etc?
<Agent_bob> anyone have special considerations on ease of setup, and dependability/security for a LAN mail server ?
<Agent_bob> freebird #ubuntu (because that's probably not kde specific) and/or #alsa if no one steps up.
<freebird> লিনোভোয় আওয়াজ আসছে না!
<lufthanza> i need some help quick
<lufthanza> anyone here know how to check the health of a solid state storage medium, such as a usb flashcard, or sdhc card?
<enzo_> Hello all
<enzo_> I have a few r01-r19 files. How can I get them put them all together again to get to the files?
<Agent_bob> lufthanza badblocks ?
<Agent_bob> enzo_ your mean split files ?
<enzo_> Agent_bob: Yes. They are split into various rar files ending in r##. They range from r01 to r19
<Agent_bob> enzo_ well,,,  cat r01 r02... > rar
<freebird> Sorry Agent_bob by mistake my locale switching key got pressed ;-)
<freebird> Thanks for your suggestion to change the channel.
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: is that installed by default?
<Agent_bob> enzo_ one could test the trustworthyness of    echo r*    it might be usable  as cat r* > rar
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: nvm
<Agent_bob> lufthanza yes
<enzo_> Agent_bob: Will that put them all back together?
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: my xfs fs is spitting up blood right now, and it's pretty new
<Agent_bob> enzo_ echo 'this' > test01 ;echo 'is' > test02 ;echo 'a' > test3 ;echo 'test' > test4 ;cat test* > test.results # and have a look at what test.results contains.
<Agent_bob> lufthanza i'm more of an ext2 man personally
<Zombine> Say... Whatś the name of the noninternational US keyboard layout in xorg?
<Agent_bob> lufthanza i/o errors ?
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: I had ext3 on it originally
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: yes, on one block
<Agent_bob> lufthanza that's not good... lufthanza is the data salvagable ?
<Agent_bob> Zombine 101
<Zombine> Agent_bob: THanks
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: i already had a backup on another computer, and the only file i didn't back up yet i salvaged
<Agent_bob> Zombine also 104  but only if you have menu+ windows keys
<Agent_bob> lufthanza i would probably try cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdX   where X is the device.   then make partition/file system and retest
<infecto> hello
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: well, lemme finish badblocks
<infecto> why in new intrepid ibex mozilla use so mutch cpu?
<Agent_bob> lufthanza on extreemly rare occasion i have see data actually throw badblocks for a loop when used in readonly mode
<john_> does anyone know if you need a compiler install to get Martians modem driver to build right
<Agent_bob> seen
<lufthanza> Agent_bob: the fs is actually functioning again, though it messes up each time I  umount it
<Agent_bob> john_ i'm sure you would.    install build-essential   and it should get all you need
<Agent_bob> !b-e
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<john_> ok i will try
<infecto> !kde3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde3
<Agent_bob> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.1 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.1 - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Agent_bob> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<infecto> is there any repo for kde3 to interpid ibex?
<Agent_bob> !info kde intrepid
<ubottu> kde (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Agent_bob> !info kde-core intrepid
<otter123> hello
<ubottu> kde-core (source: meta-kde): the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:48ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<kickenfarmer> anyone got some freetime to help out a newbie?
<Agent_bob> infecto i'm not seeing it.   but the channel to ask is #kubuntu+1
<infecto> +1?
<infecto> there is no one :)
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer it's down the hall on the left.
<Agent_bob> infecto errr #ubuntu+1
<kickenfarmer> What hall?
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer were you looking for the rest room ?
<kickenfarmer> havent used irc in years
<Agent_bob> :)
<kickenfarmer> never used in linux
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer i mean we can't help until you susecntly describe the issue
<kickenfarmer> oh
<joshuajtl> anyone know of apps that will capture video so I can make little tutorials for people?
<Agent_bob> joshuajtl capture from camera or display ?
<lufthanza> bye all
<Agent_bob> !vidio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidio
<Agent_bob> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<joshuajtl> Agent_bob: from screen display
<kickenfarmer> ok so i have a bunch of computers hooked together through hardwire and wireless with 2 routers on either end of the network, I need a way to manage this whole thing a little better
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: krecordmydesktop, or istanbul are two that I've tried, but neither would record sound for me
<kickenfarmer> maybe some kind of graphical interface would be great
<joshuajtl> hmm ok thanks mefisto__
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer knetwork-manager ?
<mefisto__> joshuajtl: krecordmydesktop made better quality video
<joshuajtl> mefisto__: ok thanks :)
<kickenfarmer> ok so how do I try that? is that a sudo command or something,
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer should be in the kmenu
<Agent_bob> !net
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<mefisto__> it's in systemsettings, isn't it?
<kickenfarmer> is there a more approriate channel, like a newbie channel if so, how do i get there
<skole> I have upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 from kubuntu 6.04, and now I can't open documents that have norwegian letters in the file name. I have heard that I have to change something that have to do with the signs. Anyone?
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer you are there.  ;/
<kickenfarmer> yea
<mefisto__> kickenfarmer: Kmenu > system settings > network settings
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer just be patient with us and we will get you where you want to be.
<blackflag> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<kickenfarmer> well i am using ubuntu for one problem
<kickenfarmer> not kubuntu
<kickenfarmer> would it be a better one for what i need to do if so i saw the install code at the top of the chat
<mefisto__> kickenfarmer: maybe ask about ubuntu in #ubuntu or you could install kubuntu and have both then decide which is more comfortable
<Agent_bob> skole there was/is no *buntu 6.04  it's 6.06  but that's irrelavent: i've not heard about that, although it makes sense.   you might ask in #ubuntu if no one in here can point you at the answer.   also the forums is a good place to look; someone may have already been there/done that.
<kickenfarmer> ok how do i get to #ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer /join #ubuntu
<kickenfarmer> thank you agent bob and others
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer welcome.   and one can also  /part #channel
<Agent_bob> kickenfarmer basicly it sounds like you want all boxen on your two lan's to use one "default gateway"  and all on the same subnet.     if that's greek to you.  don't worry, they'll explain it as they go.
<mrunagi> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Agent_bob> so anyone setup a local mail server ?
<EABonney> Hey folks, I am having some issues with a new install of Kubuntu on my Dell. It is not seeing my sound card at all and I am having trouble figuring out why, the machine is only two years old so I didn't figure I would have any issues..
<EABonney> would anyone have some time to maybe help me try to troubleshoot it?
<Agent_bob> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> EABonney last link ^   "might" help.
<Agent_bob> if not we'll try.
 * Agent_bob personally will be in and out for the next hour or so...
<EABonney> ubottu: thanks I'll check that out and see what I can find...It was working just fine this morning with XP on the machine and I never had any issues with Kubuntu with older units that I have installed it on in the house
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agent_bob> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<EABonney> so the os sees the sound card (Creative Labs SB X-Fi) and looking at the ALSA website it looks like the device is not supported :( so now I guess I have to go back to windows unless someone else has any other suggestions
<Jampiter> Hi
<Jampiter> I'm having trouble mounting a USB drive in Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4
<Agent_bob> EABonney you can ask in #alsa
<Jampiter> Any USB memory device says it cannot be mounted
<Jampiter> Any help? :)
<Agent_bob> Jampiter how are you attempting to mount it ?
<Jampiter> The automatic mounting system
<Jampiter> (Plug in and automatically mount)
<Agent_bob> Jampiter try mounting the device manually
<Jampiter> How could I do that?
<Agent_bob> automount is notoriously buggy
<Agent_bob> Jampiter sudo mount /dev/devicenode /mount/point
<Jampiter> Umm
<Agent_bob> example  sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Jampiter> Ok
<Agent_bob> if you don't know the device    sudo fdisk -l    should list it for you
<Jampiter> How do I find out the device node?
<Agent_bob> Jampiter it will be something on the scsi line.   i.e.   /dev/sd??
<EABonney> Agent_bob thanks I'll give it a try, even if it is beta and has issues it would be better than I have :)
<Jampiter> I think this is only showing my internal HDD
<Daisuke_Ido> ...is the usb device you want to mount plugged in?
<Jampiter> Yes
<Jampiter> And switched on
<Twenty> What kind of file format do you have on your disk drive?
<Jampiter> On the one I want to plug in? It's an SD card camcorder, so AVI
<Jampiter> I'm pretty sure it's AVI anyway
<Twenty> how do you know fdisk -l  is showing your internal HD? Doest the same device node show up on the same line as "/home" when you type "df" command?
<cevizuser> hi
<Agent_bob> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cevizuser> thanks
<Agent_bob> !welcome
<cevizuser> what are you guys talking about here
<cevizuser> its my first time
<Agent_bob> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<cevizuser> ok
<Agent_bob> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mefisto__> is it just me, or is #ubuntu full of confusion and bad advice
<Agent_bob> mefisto__ most of yhe time
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj
<SkEmO> anyone knows why amule close on its own?
<SkEmO> and how can i fix it?
<Twenty> Have you tried to run it from a terminal and checked the error message (if any)?
<BluesKaj> SkEmO, are you auto-DLing servers ? My experience with amule did the same thing til I found the right server node for reloading the list
<blueillusion> hey guys, i just tried updating some software in adept manager. It crashed, but when i open it up again, it only shows packages that are installed
<blueillusion> when i try searching for firefox or any other uninstalled application, it doesnt show up
<blueillusion> not installed*
<SkEmO> uhm
<SkEmO> well i just updated the servers list and i did the ipfilter
<demontager> what the package name kernel-desktop-ver in Ubuntu?
<LjL> demontager: rephrase please
<demontager> I mean: i need instal NVIDIA drivers and I want to install kernel-sourse, kernel-desktop develop
<Denise> blueillusion
<Denise> what a sick nickname
<Darkrift2> oddly enough my xchat colored his nick blue :S
<blueillusion> lol
<Darkrift2> its an AI i tell you! AI!!! we are all gonna die from xchat!
<blueillusion> sadly they hard masked xchat in gentoo recently :(
<demontager> in mandriva it calls kernel-desktop-devel-2.26.4 2008.1mdv
 * Darkrift2 notices that BluesKaj is purple and revokes his previous statement
<LjL> demontager: you do not need the kernel source to install nvidia drivers.
<LjL> !nvidia | demontager
<LjL> bot?
<demontager> why not in mandriva not possible to install whithout it?
<demontager> kernel-desktop-develop  i need also, i searc in Synaptic and there no such one
<demontager> Do u have manual how to install NVIDIA in Ubuntu?
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> demontager: ^ there you go
<demontager> i dont understand why no such kernel packeges in Ubuntu as in mandriva or they have different names
<JackWinter> demontager: check out envyng too, allows you to update the nvidia driver
<stdin> Mandrivia is not Ubuntu
<demontager> could i install beta driver?
<moongodjon> hi
<demontager> i see i should use Envy
<comedit> I need to my kubuntur to look on my internal network for a certain domain (on a shared internal Ip and not use my gateway
<comedit> how do i do that ?
<comedit> ! internal network domain
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<comedit> !network domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network domain
<comedit> !domain
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about domain
<eagles0513875> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<comedit> do i need to set up a dns server on my machine for that ?
<Agent_bob> ok maybe i'm back...
<skole> I have upgraded to kubuntu 8.04 from kubuntu 6.06, and now I can't open documents that have norwegian letters in the file name. I have heard that I have to change something that have to do with the charset. Anyone?
<joshuajtl> http://www.ziddu.com/download.php?uid=arOgmZqma66ampqns6yZlJyiZbCWlJWt5
<joshuajtl> sorry
<joshuajtl> can anyone help me set up a usb wireless mouse on my laptop? it used to work, but now when I plug it in it doesnt, though dmesg sees it
<mahmoud> hi every one
<Agent_bob> mahmoud
<mahmoud> i cant watch any video from youtube
<Agent_bob> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<demontager> how to issui init 3 in Ubuntu?
<mahmoud> i will try and come back
<joshuajtl> please could someone tell me how to manually set up a usb wireless mouse on kubuntu (laptop)
<Agent_bob> demontager sudo init 3   but you aren't likely to notice any differance.
<eagles0513875> joshuajtl: my wifi mouse is via usb link and mine plug and play
<eagles0513875> night all
<Agent_bob> demontager what are you wanting to do ?
<joshuajtl> yes so was mine but it no longer works
<mahmoud> hi youtube works now
<mahmoud> but cant download
<mahmoud> .......................
<mahmoud> any one know how to download from video sites
<mefisto__> mahmoud: with firefox?
<mahmoud> yes
<CostaRicanQuaker> I knwo this is unrelated, but i need a p2p that has a good userbase...i tried gtk-gnutella and it was outdated from the repos, right now i'm using frostwire which is ok but it sucks for indie-classical stuff, i need a suggestion for the best p2p app that i can sudo apt-get
<infecto> CostaRicanQuaker: amule?
<CostaRicanQuaker> thank you infecto
<CostaRicanQuaker> any other suggestions are welcome
<mefisto__> mahmoud: there are extensions that make it quite easy. downloadhelper is one
<infecto> i dont use p2p, if so i pick torrent
<mahmoud> how to work it
<mefisto__> mahmoud: downloadhelper extension for firefox: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<lokpest> how do I restart arts
<Agent_bob> !sound : lokpest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound : lokpest
<Agent_bob> !sound | lokpest
<ubottu> lokpest: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Agent_bob> sorry
<Fading> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Fading> !mdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdf
<mefisto__> lokpest: sudo alsa reload   and if that doesn't work: sudo alsa force-reload (which will kill any apps using audio hardware and preventing audio from working)
<Fading> !isomount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isomount
<Agent_bob> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Fading> ty
<Agent_bob> np
<skole> Hi! Can I run multiple charsets? Im running UTF-8, but I think I need iso 8859-1 as well
<CostaRicanQuaker> infecto, you around?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i can't get amule to work
<ronnie_> just wondering instead of burning all my music to a ton of cd's, is there any free or shareware, memory/storage site, you use to keep music & data?, any links greatly appreciated! = )
#kubuntu 2009-09-21
<epimeth> LjL: lol... I just tried to connect but for some reason this stupid java sclient isn
<epimeth> t letting me connect to another channel
<LjL> epimeth: java clients are banned from #ubuntu
<LjL> epimeth: try using http://webchat.freenode.net
<epimeth> ahahahahaha no way! Im using java.freenode.net
<nikolavp> can someone please
<epimeth> Ill try it
<nikolavp> tell me why there isn't any way to install
<LjL> epimeth: that won't work, because you have "java user" in your name.
<nikolavp> the debug symbols of a linux kernel
<nikolavp> at the moment
<LjL> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nikolavp> i am using jaunty
<ev0sx1> hello people
<ev0sx1> anybody using the latest alpha 6?
<LjL> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ev0sx1> sorry, and thanks
<epimeth> that was redic...
<epimeth> :-)
<DWonderly> have a question about Konqueror. Can you add security devices in Konqueror? I have not been able to find anything re this online
<abdelrhman> hey all
<DWonderly> hiya
<abdelrhman> how u doin'
<DWonderly> eh...
<abdelrhman> what?
<DWonderly> problems with konqueror
<abdelrhman> that's ok
<DWonderly> trying to add security devices
<abdelrhman> aha
<DWonderly> cant find anything on it
<justin_6666> hey all
<justin_6666> i have a quick question
<DWonderly> ??
<justin_6666> kubuntu 8.04 hardy heron, kde 3.5.10
<justin_6666> i just installed it from a live cd. however, i dont want all these packages, just the basic kdecore
<justin_6666> and x-window-system-core of course
<Spaceman> justin_6666: this is taking a long time :P
<justin_6666> sorry lol there are a lot of packages i dont need here
<justin_6666> i cant make a minimal cd cause i have no blanks.... shall i uninstall everything--or is there a way to make my live cd do a minimal??
<Ev0luti0n_> folks
<Ev0luti0n_> i am having an error on my kubuntu distro
<Ev0luti0n_> i can't mount internal partitions
<Ev0luti0n_> gives me this error
<Ev0luti0n_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/433714
<Ev0luti0n_> sorry
<Ev0luti0n_> not that link, this one
<Ev0luti0n_> http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1146/snapshot1ue.png
<justin_6666> i'm stumped
<Ev0luti0n_> :o
<justin_6666> no one knows? damn...
<justin_6666> me neither
<epimeth> aloha! does anyone know how to connect to a WPA2-PSK network using the command line? google has been a dead end
<James147> justin_6666: If you have a usb flash drive you could try to create a live usb of the minimal cd
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: Are the drives listed in /etc/fstab ?
<Ev0luti0n_> don't know
<Ev0luti0n_> how can i check that?
<Ev0luti0n_> guess i know
<Ev0luti0n_> lemme try
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: Open /etc/fstab  :)  "cat /etc/fatab" to print the contents to screen
<Ev0luti0n_> no they aren't
<Ev0luti0n_> i reached the file thru dolphin
<Ev0luti0n_> heheh
<Ev0luti0n_> newbie way :)
<Ev0luti0n_> the drives are not listed
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: Adding them there will help and will auto mount them on boot
<Ev0luti0n_> :oooooo
<Ev0luti0n_> what i allways wanted to do!
<Ev0luti0n_> :D
<James147> Ev0luti0n_: you need help to add them?
<solifugus> What's the focus on kubuntu now?  A thousand paper cuts for the KDE interface, as it pertains to kubuntu?
<James147> solifugus: #ubuntu+1 for information on teh current development release (karmic)
<BenPA> hi all ... was using my Dell laptop and the keyboard seems to be disabled ... I cannot sign in ... the touchpad works but nothing else ... I was using it earlier and then it just stopped ... any ideas?
<BenPA> hi all ... was using my Dell laptop and the keyboard seems to be disabled ... I cannot sign in ... the touchpad works but nothing else ... I was using it earlier and then it just stopped ... any ideas?
<BenPA> anyone around?
<James147> BenPA: There are, but noone that is paying attention knows the answer to your problem... try asking every 5 to 10 mins as more ppl will join that might know how to fix it
<BenPA> ok thanks
<BenPA> it is a strange one ...
<BenPA> I've read some things about windoze users but few on Linux
<James147> BenPA: dose the capslock button work at all? (do the lights changes when you press it?)
<ev0sx1> BenPA: i am
<vujayjay> hey dumb and easy q
<vujayjay> currently kubuntu 8.04, kde 3.5.10--wanting 9.04, 4.3.1
<vujayjay> not 4.3.0, i want 4.3.1 for the bugfixes
<jshultz> anyone know if there's a version of launchy compiled for amd64?
<robin0800_> vujayjay: look on kubuntu web site for update details
<vujayjay> i did i cant find it lol
<James147> vujayjay: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<genii-around> vujayjay: Get a standard 9.04 install, then add the ppa repository as described at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
 * genii-around hands James147 a coffee
 * James147 sips
<vujayjay> ahhh thanks ;)
<jshultz> if i upgrade to 4.3.1 and it doesn't work, is there a way to roll back to 4.2?
<genii-around> jshultz: Nope
<jshultz> bummer. :(
<James147> jshultz: at least not easily
<jshultz> i tried earlier to go to 4.3.1 and plasma was crashing on startup. i ended up reinstalling the whole os.
<jshultz> kind of paranoid about trying it again.
<robin0800_> vujayjay:http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<genii-around> jshultz: If you have enough room on some other storage, you could use something like clonezilla to make an image of your 4.2 beforehand, to go back to
<BenPA> I've read some things about windoze users but few on Linux
<BenPA> hi all ... was using my Dell laptop and the keyboard seems to be disabled ... I cannot sign in ... the touchpad works but nothing else ... I was using it earlier and then it just stopped ... any ideas?
<jshultz> i was getting a sigserv 11 error
<jshultz> sigsegv 11 i mean
<jshultz> i had used it before though when i switched from gnome to kde
<jshultz> i think it might have been tied to not having the nvidia drivers installed
<jshultz> if i have 4.2 is there any real reason to go to 4.3.1?
<BenPA> anyone ever loose keyboard on laptop
<James147> jshultz: Not if you dont care about any of the new features/bugfixes  -  http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.3/
<nic_seltzer> I have reached wit's end and I desperately need some help. I am trying to connect to WPA-TKIP from Kubuntu via the NM Applet. The AP is hidden. When attempting to connect to the AP, I am prompted for the password then immediately told that the connection failed.
<BenPA> can anyone out there help me?
<BenPA> hi all ... was using my Dell laptop and the keyboard seems to be disabled ... I cannot sign in ... the touchpad works but nothing else ... I was using it earlier and then it just stopped ... any ideas?
<BenPA> never mind ... I took the battery out of my laptop and put it back in ... it now works ... what a mystery
<R118317v> my sound doesnt work after updating
<R118317v> I have a fresh install of kubuntu 8.04, after doing a system upgrade it asks me to reboot.   After the reboot my sound stops working
<kxbogus> sup
<rejohn> How do I use a package tool (KPackageKit, Adept) to install one application from Karmic on my 9.04 KUbuntu system? Is there an easy way? Thx. :)
<aftertaf> plop :)
<aftertaf> anyone having fun on kde karmic and sound ?
<aftertaf> i really dont grasp pulseaudio . . . .
<Mamarok> aftertaf: fro Karmic, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<aftertaf> i did...
<aftertaf> wasnt asking for help as such, just if anyone else has had fun fixing . . .
<Mamarok> still, it doesn't belong here, all things Karmic go to #ubuntu+1 or, if you want to discuss, it's #kubuntu-offtopic
<tasslehoff> I have mounted a share using smbfs. Windows users mounting the same share can see the folders I create, but not the files. Que???
<suresh> hi all
<Kvasir> hello
<Kvasir> why in the tray there is an icon that says that there are 8 software updates available and when I click on it there are only 4 blocked updates? and why are they blocked?
<dwidmann_> Kvasir: conflicts ... certain packages may require specific versions of other packages that either require your manual consent to install or aren't available
<MarcoPau> hello, I can't activate composite in my kubuntu since last upgrade. getting (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering in Xorg.0.log... any hint?
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: video card/driver?
<MarcoPau> Radeon HD 3450
<MarcoPau> with radeon modules
<MarcoPau> module*
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: can you pastebin the portion of your /var/log/dpkg.log that pertains to your last upgrade?
<dwidmann_> *pertains
<dwidmann_> wait, I misread myself when proofreading afterwards, then corrected myself when I was right to begin with ...
 * dwidmann_ drinks more coffee
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: can't really say which part is the one of the upgrade
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: then pastebin it all, I'll try to figure it out
<MarcoPau> anyway I have to say that I'm using KDE 4.3 and kernel 2.6.31. actually when I upgraded the kernel I started having a few problems with the video card
<dwidmann_> Normally this is the point where somebody would send you to #ubuntu+1, but I don't feel like being a prat this morning, so we'll continue here :)
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: the problem could be related to the X stack, the kernel, or the video drivers. We'll have to figure out which by switching each out, one at a time, starting with probably the video driver, then the kernel ... and just hope it's not X
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: as far as I googled it seems to be more likely kernel related, anyway just selected the interesting part of dpkg.log
<MarcoPau> http://pastebin.com/d5bab403c there it is
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: I presume the interesting part means the part that starts with 2009-09-20, right?
<MarcoPau> but let me tell you I first had this error RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM which seems to go away writing options radeon modeset=0 in /etc/modprobe.d/radeon.conf
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: do you by chance have an older backup kernel still installed (anything before the current should do, even if it's only one minor packaging revision ago)
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: well yes, I started with the kernel, then the whole upgrade and at the end you can see a few shots regarding radeon
<MarcoPau> I got a 2.6.28
<dwidmann_> You can give the 2.6.28 a try, sounds like a good plan actually, and see if that alleviates the problem
<MarcoPau> iirc 2.6.28 had its problems as well. plus I think I needed the newer version for CMake or stuff like that
<MarcoPau> anyway, should I try rebooting with 2.6.28?
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: Yes, trying the easy things first is always a good plan
<MarcoPau> BRB then
<MarcoPau> re
<tasslehoff> how can I check my computers hostname?
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: still can't activate composite, but let's see errors in Xorg log and syslog
<MarcoPau> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM
<MarcoPau> (EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
<irccu> quit
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: different errors don't help much do they?
<MarcoPau> same as before setting that radeon.conf... after that, on 2.6.31, it came up with AIGLX
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: actually it's the same thing
<MarcoPau> but I guess options radeon modeset=0 doesn't make any difference on 2.6.28
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: should I go back to 2.6.31 or stay here?
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: Hmm, another thought, would it work if you tried to use the fglrx driver instead?
<MarcoPau> gimme a sec I'll try setting it in xorg.conf
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: I get an apparmor fail at boot. might it be related as well or not?
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: no, shouldn't be
<MarcoPau> ok installed fglrx, restarting X
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: no changes apparently. should I go back to 2.6.31 and try from there?
<MarcoPau> with fglrx I mean
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: sure, you can try that
<MarcoPau> BRB
<bigbrovar> .
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: under 2.6.31 I get fail at loading fglrx at boot, and no display in Xorg
<dwidmann_> Right ... guess that didn't fix that then
<dwidmann_> (I'm glad I'm not the one running Karmic with an ATI card right now, for sure)
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: I got jaunty actually... plus, I remember that older kernels both in jaunty and intrepid had bigger problems with fglrx
<MarcoPau> and I was never able to activate compiz. everybody was saying to wait for upgrades for radeon support or stuff like that
<MarcoPau> that's why I was trying it back
<Salero> compiz is nice
<MarcoPau> it's been months since I haven't seen any FABULOUS desktop effect LOL
<Salero> haha
<dwidmann_> I had an ATI card working pretty well in Hardy, of course ... I've since switched back to an NVIDIA card though
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: am I supposed to drop it again here?
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: hm?
<MarcoPau> checking for the fglrx fail error under 2.6.31 meanwhile
<CrypTom> hi all, how can I add an Printer (shared by a windows server) so that every user has to enter his windows AD credentials before printing?
<CrypTom> In the cups  add printer dialog (after choosing SMB-Printer) I see the option "Prompt user if authentication is required", but I'm never promted for a username/password
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: with the video problems
<CrypTom> when I'm printing, it says "Held for authentication" but I'm not prompted for a password
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: hey, now composite is active!
<MarcoPau> but extremely slow
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: how'd ya do it?
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: just tried activating it and it did. weird. but it's all slow
<MarcoPau> heh, kde just came up with a notice saying it temporarily disabled compositing cause it's too slow
<dwidmann_> Yeah, you can disable that from happening if you like slow compositing
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: any way to fasten it? this is unbearable, it's slow even typing here in kvirc
<MarcoPau> tried disabling a few compositing options but this is still stuck
<MarcoPau> seems like using a pentium 133 mhz :-D
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: that's dreadful, unfortunately unless you get hardware acceleration operational again it's going to be slow as sludge
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: that'd be dri, dri2 and such?
<MarcoPau> I got a disable dri2 in xorg.conf
<dwidmann_> I'm not sure ... I make it a point not to deal with ATI cards much if I can help it.
<MarcoPau> LOL
<MarcoPau> when I had nvidia it was painful all the same
<MarcoPau> speaking about years ago
<dwidmann_> (in the paste 5 years I've had around 5 nvidia cards, and 2 ati cards.
<ct529> hi everybody. How do I add -march-native to the compilation flags in my computer configuration?
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: about the fail at loading fglrx under 2.6.31, may I indagate a bit? I don't seem to find anything useful in syslog strangely
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: a semi-recent nvidia like a 9800gt should work very well ... Actually my radeonhd 4670 was working well too, except ATI doesn't have a feature on the level with twinview ... that was a dealbreaker so I switched to the 9800gt.
<dwidmann_> MarcoPau: can't say I ever had a problem with my 6600gt, 7600gt, 8600gt, or 7900gtx either ...... radeon 9700 on the other hand was a bit troublesome
<dwidmann_> (actually, I did have some trouble with the 8600gt, it died an early death due to a well known fault in the chip)
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: trying to download latest drivers from ati website. it says I need posix enabled, do you know how to check that?
<dwidmann_> should be fine, don't worry about that
<MarcoPau> ok
<baron86> Hello There.. I want to visualize a little my Kde! CAn anyone help me?
<JoshOvki> heya. would it be more fresable to reinstall kubuntu, or would it be easy enough to move the system files over to a different drive?
<JoshOvki> sp/feasible
<baron86> I want to Have different background Images in each Folder
<PHP_Alex> it there a repository for kde 4.4 trunk? for testing
<MarcoPau> dwidmann_: I got it: latest ati drivers with 2.6.28. compositing working
<MarcoPau> loads of problems on X with 2.6.31. I'll maybe try 2.6.30 or stick to 28 for the moment
<MarcoPau> thanks for your help!
<emeliot87> hi
<emeliot87> i have a question... why I can't find file modprobe.conf in folder /etc/ ?? I have kubuntu. Please answer...
<PHP_Alex> you should look in /etc/modprobe.d/
<PHP_Alex> might be helpful
<Ulta_> Bonjour a tous
<Ulta_> Ubuntu 6.04 marche t'il sur un PC recent ?
<Ulta_> Vous me conseillez quel version de ubuntu ? la derniere ?
<slow-motion> hi
<ubuntu> ;)
<Newbee> hello everybody
<Newbee> I tried to use nepomuk/strigi for indexing. But when I enable it in the KDE system settings it says: "Strigi service faild to initialize. Most likely due to an installation problem" But I didn't know that I would even have to install things. I thought that strigi is installed by default.
<Newbee> I use Kubuntu Jaunty.
<iapyx20> someone here who can give me a tip on something
<Newbee> iapyx20: If I can help, of course. But what's the issue?
<iapyx20> most of my music collection is on a drive that requests a password to access. if that is the problem (I'm assuming it is), amarok doesn't reload my files in the collection when I open it.
<iapyx20> I created a symlink from /home/user/music to this directory, but it doesn't appear to make a difference in this case
<iapyx20> I guess my objective is to make it so that directories on this partition aren't password protected
<Newbee> iapyx20: so to make sure I got it. You use Amarok. Than you open/unlock your drive and amarok does not update your collection. And you want that amarok updates after you unlocked. Is this the point?
<iapyx20> i'd prefer to not need to unlock anything, but yes.
<iapyx20> is this just a case of setting permissions on that drive?
<James147> iapyx20: Dosent Tools -> Update Collections do anything?
<iapyx20> well, I just accessed the drive in dolphin and it asked for a password. it usually only does that once per session, to my knowledge, so i'll try updating again and see what it does this time.
<Newbee> I haven't ever had such a scenario. But you could mount the drive with full rights for you an see what happens.
<Newbee> I think if you are working with dolphin you will use some of the KDE kio things to access your drive. And I don't know how you wanted to make sure amarok makes use of this thing an takes the needed password. I am not a KDE expert so I just don't konw. But maybe you could mount your drive using the mount command. (I usually use the standart mount for example for samba shares)
<fyl0n> Is it possible to damage a videocard when running ETQW under 9.04? because my system is dead now and I have no kernels to start.
<Newbee> fyl0n: what did happen? Is your linux installation dead (and what does it say) or is your hardware dead (in this case I am sure I cannot help)
<fyl0n> Newbee, Yes my hardware is dead.. my videocard is dead Nvidia EVGA 8800 GT SC and my hdd 1TB is totally empty. this happened after a crash of ETQW 1.5.
<azhoral> hi
<fyl0n> Videocard is so much damaged that it even won't run under windows or other OS.
<azhoral> can i have some help with video card?
<James147> azhoral: just ask you question, if someone knows they will answer
<fyl0n> bought a new videocard and got 9.04 up and running again but won't try ETQW 1.5 anymore
<Newbee> oh, sorry. I cannot imagine how this could happen. I use linux for some years now as my main system but I am not an expert. But how on earth should a game kill your filesystem? have you tried a live-CD?
<fyl0n> I did.. no result
<azhoral> i have a Ati Radeon HD 3400.. connected in HDMI port... my xorg file is empyt but when kdm start (or gdm not change) start with 1080p resolution...
<fyl0n> I had ETQW 1.5 running under 8.04 for more than year and got no troubles what so ever.. but when I run ETQW under 9.04 I had sound issues.
<azhoral> if i made xrandr -q --verbose i obtain all resolution
<Newbee> fyl0n: nothing on the drive? Then it will probably be empty. Sorry but your problem is beyond my skills and knowledge. So I cannot help.
<fyl0n> frame drops to 15 and after a 5 mins of running.. total system crash.
<azhoral> but i wanna delete this :
<azhoral>   1920x1080 (0x8a)   74.2MHz -HSync -VSync Interlace +preferred
<azhoral>         h: width  1920 start 2008 end 2052 total 2200 skew    0 clock   33.8KHz
<azhoral>         v: height 1080 start 1084 end 1094 total 1125           clock   30.0Hz
<azhoral>   1920x1080 (0x8b)   74.2MHz -HSync -VSync Interlace
<azhoral>         h: width  1920 start 2448 end 2492 total 2640 skew    0 clock   28.1KHz
<azhoral>         v: height 1080 start 1084 end 1094 total 1125           clock   25.0Hz
<azhoral>   1776x1000 (0x8c)   67.9MHz +HSync -VSync
<azhoral>         h: width  1776 start 1824 end 2000 total 2224 skew    0 clock   30.5KHz
<azhoral>         v: height 1000 start 1001 end 1004 total 1018           clock   30.0Hz
<azhoral>   1776x1000 (0x8d)   55.2MHz +HSync -VSync
<azhoral>         h: width  1776 start 1800 end 1976 total 2176 skew    0 clock   25.4KHz
<azhoral>         v: height 1000 start 1001 end 1004 total 1015           clock   25.0Hz
<azhoral> in xorg file i don't have nothing :(
<fyl0n> this is FUBAR
<James147> azhoral: please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<azhoral> oh sorry
<fyl0n> now I scared of trying to run ETQW under any new buntu version..
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | azhoral
<ubottu> azhoral: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<azhoral> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/275239/
<azhoral> I wanna use this resolution: 1680x1050 (in Kde) but kdm and kde see 1920*1080 the preferred resolution.
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, what is ETQW , a game ?
<fyl0n> yes it a game of id Software Enemy Territory Quake Wars
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, do you have any other graphics issues?
<azhoral> this is my Xorg.conf file.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/275244/
<fyl0n> none what so ever.. I play lot of games under tux.. I use native tux clients.. no wine or what so ever
<fyl0n> I've had the probs with sound and skype together
<fyl0n> then I got a crash
<fyl0n> I think the crash occurred when the sound system didn't work properly with ETQW and skype.
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, then I can only tell you that skype has issues with pulseaudio and they are being worked on
<fyl0n> because I didn't have a reasonable fps when started.. and got no sound.
<fyl0n> but issues are common right.. this is a serious system crash.. :(
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, make sure you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<fyl0n> both of them are the newest versions
<fyl0n> I think the crash is related to the soundsystem in combination with skype wich I used at that moment.
<fyl0n> but the videocard is so much damaged.. that it won't run anymore under any circumstances
<BluesKaj> I think there's a problem with X and whatever video driver you're using
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, which graphics card ?
<fyl0n> I used the nvidia driver witch comes with the Kjockey.. it's a Nvidia EVGA 8800GT SC 512
<azhoral> nobody have solution?
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, make sure you have the nvidia-glx-185 driver installed
<BluesKaj> fyl0n, check in your package manager
<fyl0n> when the crash happened.. the latest driver was 180 series..
<BluesKaj> as I said , make sure..it's important
<fyl0n> thanx :) but crash did happen and damage has been done..
<BluesKaj> what damage ?
<fyl0n> total system crash
<gnomefreak> system or X?
<fyl0n> 1TB hdd totally EMPTY and videocard is DEAD
<gnomefreak> kernel is unlikely to crash
<BluesKaj> info is the key
<fyl0n> yeah but what info if HDD is TOTALLY empty
<BluesKaj> but , it's not forthcoming it seems
<gnomefreak> s/unlikely/very unlikely
<fyl0n> live boot won't help cause videocard is dead.
<fyl0n> put in another videocard.. live boot will boot.. and try to mount my 1TB hdd witout luck
<fyl0n> drive is totally empty
<fyl0n> GRUB says no kernel to boot
<BluesKaj>  fyl0n , ctrl+alt+f1 , update-grub
<fyl0n> BluesKaj, gonna try that option. gotta go for now.. really thanx for the support BluesKaj :)
<fahad> hi
<vallhalla81> hi there i am having trouble getting desktop effects to work drivers for my nvidia card are loaded but when i go in to setting/desktop it says Compositing is not supported on your system. Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available. but all i can find in synaptic on these are libxcomposite and libxdamage and they are installed
<vallhalla81> could this be caused by using dual screeens ?
<azhoral> i have problem with setting video card ATI in HDMI..
<azhoral> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/275239/
<azhoral> I wanna use this resolution: 1680x1050 (in Kde) but kdm and kde see 1920*1080 the preferred resolution.
<azhoral> this is my Xorg.conf file.  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com:80/275244/
<Zxcvb_lap> does upgrading a package with dpkg or apt-get actually upgrade, or does it remove the old one and then install the new one?
<LjL> Zxcvb_lap: uh... the difference being?
<Zxcvb_lap> LjL: mainly, what happens if a file is present in the old package but not the new one?
<LjL> Zxcvb_lap: gets deleted, afaik
<LjL> Zxcvb_lap: though config files are treated specially
<Zxcvb_lap> also, how would you install kde 4.3.1 and koffice 2.0.x from backports?
<Zxcvb_lap> I do not want koffice 2.1 beta, but the latest 2.0.x
<vallhalla81> hi there i am having trouble getting desktop effects to work drivers for my nvidia card are loaded but when i go in to setting/desktop it says Compositing is not supported on your system. Required X extensions (XComposite and XDamage) are not available. but all i can find in synaptic on these are libxcomposite and libxdamage and they are installed
<azhoral> hi
<azhoral> i have little problem with setting of videocard
<BluesKaj> vallhalla81, which kubuntu version and nvidia card ?
<azhoral> my kde start with 2 resolution
<azhoral> before on 1080p Hdmi and then when is inside kde switch in 1680*1050...
<azhoral> i wanna use only 1680*1050 but i can delete preferred to 1080p
<vallhalla81> BluesKaj: i get the same with jaunty an kola
<BluesKaj> which nvida
<vallhalla81> BluesKaj: nvidia accelerated graphics driver version 185
<BluesKaj> which card ?
<vallhalla81> installed via the hardware drivers program
<BluesKaj> ok ,nm ...taking a break
<vallhalla81> nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<PHP_Alex> does anybody knows how to fix slow window resizing on ati proprietary driver?
<ship> wtf
<ship> keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ship> is down?
<Pici> ship: Its been having some load issues lately, Just try whatever you're doing again.
<ship> Pici: well i should install krita ..
<ship> hang his balls and install it on karmic
<ship> ok installed seems it's working
<ship> ty anyway
<Pici> Er, okay
<Richcreek> hi ya'll
<TutorialsPlsums> May someone help me?
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: Just ask what you want to know and if someone can they will help you
<TutorialsPlsums> Thanks.
<TutorialsPlsums> Do i need any drivers for my hardware if i install ubuntu
<TutorialsPlsums> ?
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: Mostly no... but it highly depends on what hardware, most common hardware will work outof the box
<TutorialsPlsums> Ah good.
<TutorialsPlsums> I have a fairly old vaio laptop with realtek alc262 sound
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: You can always use a livecd to see if the hardware works
<TutorialsPlsums> livecd?
<TutorialsPlsums> Sorry im a bit dumb
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: A livecd is a bootable CD that contains a usable operating system
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: So you can boot stright from the CD without installing anything
<TutorialsPlsums> Thanks, im thinking of installing a distro of linux into a virtual machine to see if it will work.
<ship> virtual machine
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: keep in mind that you cant test most of your ahrdware with a virtual mechine
<ship> is not like installing a linux distro
<TutorialsPlsums> I know.
<TutorialsPlsums> I might just format and then re-install linux on here.
<TutorialsPlsums> If it doesnt work, then ill put windows back on, it needs a format anyway.
<ship> virtual machine (virtual box ) has his own device
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: You can also dual boot linux with other OS's
<TutorialsPlsums> I know.
<TutorialsPlsums> I was going to dual boot with windows.
<ship> intel alc should work
<TutorialsPlsums> Ship, would an intel gma 950 work?
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: I suggest a liveCD as you can test the OS without touching your HD and then install it if you like it (most livecds have an option to install to HD)
<ship> TutorialsPlsums: i have 945gm
<TutorialsPlsums> Does it work?
<ship> sure like you can seee here
<TutorialsPlsums> James147, do i get a livecd from ubuntu?
<TutorialsPlsums> Oh, your on ubuntu then =D
<ship> TutorialsPlsums: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLVSaqvshRc&feature=channel_page
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: Ubuntu's (and Kubuntu's) default installation disk (ie not the alterive installer) is a livecd
<TutorialsPlsums> Im confused, so if i downloaded the iso, and burnt to a cd, it would be a live
<TutorialsPlsums> cd?
<ship> yes
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: If you downloaded the desktop iso tehn yes
<ship> there are:
<ship> livecd for nice pc
<ship> alternate cd for old pc
<robin0800> TutorialsPlsums  its called a desktop cd
<ship> desktop cd ---> nice pc ; alternate cd --->old pc
<TutorialsPlsums> Im downloading the desktop iso at the minute, so if i burnt it to a DVD, it would give methe option of a livecd?
<James147> alternate is not just for old pcs, but has more options on it as well... like settings up encryped drives during the install
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: When you boot from kubuntu livecd it will give you a few options to choses from, the first one (and the default one) is to boot the live os
<PHP_Alex> agreed
<PHP_Alex> this one is for thoose, who want to take care of any aspect of installation
<TutorialsPlsums> Sorry for being a noob, but if i boot from the disc, would it give me the option to format too?
<PHP_Alex> also, it works faster a bit
<PHP_Alex> imho
<PHP_Alex> yes
<TutorialsPlsums> Ok, im actually download the ubuntu iso, woops.
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: Not directly, but once in teh liveCD you can format if you want to, the installer will guide you through formating and such things
<James147> TutorialsPlsums: ubuntu is the same as kubuntu, they use the same reposities and everything... the only real difference is the packages they install by default. ubuntu uses the GNOME desktop enviroment and kubuntu uses the K desktop enviroment (kde)
<u19809> are there packages for qt version 4.5.2 for kubuntu 9.04
<RussellAlan> Have any designers in here?
<James147> RussellAlan: Designers of what?
<RussellAlan> GFX, or web
<jsanchez> Here is a ppa with qt 4.5.2 https://launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/qt
<James147> RussellAlan: You might want to spicify more of what you are looking for, more ppl will be willing to help if they know more about what you want
<RussellAlan> =D Well I know this isnt a design room, but id like to give business to my community of opensourcers.
<TutorialsPlsums> 1 hour 30 mins left till ubuntu downloaded =]
<RussellAlan> I'm trying to do a  Eco related website (green) for a eco-consulting theme/portfolio of resume.
<RussellAlan> i just want something uniquely green
<nadarilla> elow
<fatih> hey, i have installed kubuntu 9.04 with wubi. i can access my windows files on kubuntu but i cant open root.disk on windows vista with necessary software. any help?
<S-man_> hello
<nadarilla> gudeve..
<genii> !ph | nadarilla
<ubottu> nadarilla: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<nadarilla> join #ubuntu-ph
<nadarilla> join #ubuntu-ph
<genii> nadarilla: /join #ubuntu-ph
<Guest84516> titanic
<idx3> bonsoir
<seest> hello
<seest> i am wondering how to convert avi files to a movie dvd (not a file)
<bentob0x> when you type fish://, is it encrypted?
<bentob0x> in Dolphin
<bentob0x> (hah, fish in dolphin lol)
<James147> bentob0x: fish:// uses the ssh protocal i beleave, however I think sftp:// is the better method
<genii> seest: devede
<genii> !info devede | seest
<ubottu> seest: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<seest> genii, thank you, i'll try that out
<bentob0x> k, after a bit of reading: SFTP is a FTP sub subsection of the SSH protocol where FISH is some kind of nice perl hack where SFTP isn't available, SFTP is more reliable than FISH
<uga|away> genii: dvd-create, k3b, kde dvdauthor, etc are no good? =)
<uga> bentob0x: yes, sftp works most of the cases anyway, so it's better using it
<uga> it only needs support from the remote server
<uga> bentob0x: fish is rather hackish. it's been broken for a while, but fixed in the later kde 4.x releases
<genii> uga: devede can take an avi/other footage, make and burn the DVD for a standalone player in one shot
<bentob0x> yea, I saw that recently in some 4.X changelog
<uga> genii: heh, somebody should wrap all the kde apps into a single one I guess. I'm half (only half) sure k3b has such capability anyway (encoding + burning)
<seest> uga, i didn't make k3b to dió this funktion, but i can of cause bee wrong...
<uga> seest: I just tried, and I see it creates the folders for video_ts and audio_ts, but no idea how to add the movie, so maybe it doesn't do so
<uga> I wonder why it doesn't do like it does for audio
<apparle> What all does the firefox installer in Kubuntu 9.10 do
<daniele__RM> hi  who help me?
<MsMaco> apparle: it downloads and installs firefox. thats it.
<James147> daniele__RM: Just ask your question, if someone knows the answer they will help you
<ubunturos> !ask | daniele__RM,
<ubottu> daniele__RM,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<W4gn3r> short and sweet
<W4gn3r> =P
<jonathan___> hello
<jonathan___> i need help
<BluesKaj> !ask | jonathan___
<ubottu> jonathan___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonathan___> how do you get a network printer installed in kubuntu
<daniele__RM> i'd like tu upgrade my kubuntu 6.10
<daniele__RM> but the repository do'n exist :(
<daniele__RM> so when my upgrade manager says me : upgrade to kubuntu 7.4
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> how can i make windows title bar look like this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=97644&file1=97644-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=darkPearl+for+QtCurve
<daniele__RM> you need to change theme
<lovre> well, i selected the themes but none look like this....
<lovre> by theme you mean style?
<daniele__RM> yes sorry
<lovre> daniele__RM: well, as i said, none of them look like that. Is it possible to add new ones, and if yes, how?
<daniele__RM> i don't remember the correct path
<daniele__RM> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/SmoothAndEasy+Bespin?content=112079
<daniele__RM> this is an example
<daniele__RM> you need to download a them
<daniele__RM> end copy theme file with other them
<lovre> daniele__RM: the thing is, i did download it, and imported, but i didnt get that. I got everythin else dark and ok, but title bar is only dark, not changed to what is shown in the picture.
<lovre> is it possible to change it in KWin?
<simontol> Hi
<simontol> I'm on KDE4.3.1 and I've noticed that scroling a page in Firefox is slower than in Gnome, is there any workaround?
<seest> hi
<seest> i was wondering how it could be that kubuntu suddenly won't find my deskdrev?
<seest> it have been working earlier today
<ZmAY> how can i extract multiple rar files at once in console, torrent movie file?
<mariner> unrar x file.rar
<seest> i think it is strange that my computer can't recognize any empty discs, but easily discs that ive burned earlier? is there any solution for this problem?
<Alumin> this may be a question more for ##linux, but...where can I go to read up on how to convert my current knowledge on editing xorg.conf to the hew HAL system?  I've got some things I want to set up (new fancy keyboard, graphics tablet) that I know how to configure in xorg.conf, but I'd rather learn it the new way if that's what it's gonna be going forward
<vallhalla81> hello and a good evening to one and all i am having trouble getting Compositing to work on my system in both kde4 and gnome my drivers seem fully installed for my nvidia card can any advise please thank you in advance
<bentob0x> what's the KDE equivalent of a 'shortcut' to a text file under Windows?
<Alumin> bentob0x: well, this would be for any file, not just a text file, but the UNIX equivalent of an MS Windows shortcut is called a symlink
<Alumin> short for "symbolic link" or "soft link"
<mariner> (on desktop) right click -> create new -> link to location
<server_side> does kubuntu  support everythiing ubuntu dopes?
<server_side> does*
<James147> server_side: kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories... so yes :)
<server_side> ok, i have a dual monitor setup is that a problem?
<bentob0x> thx Alumin, mariner
<James147> server_side: what are you trying to ask?
<vallhalla81> server_side: i run a dual screen setup just fine
<bentob0x> I also realised that dragging a file somewhere else has a 'link here' menu
<bentob0x> which is creating a symlink
<server_side> vallhalla81, ok great, is kubuntu faster than windows, im so tired of windows i hate it
<vallhalla81> server_side: yes in most cases it is
<Alumin> server_side: the extra speed isn't really a good reason by itself to switch, though
<Alumin> if you're thinking about making the switch from MS Windows, I'd recommend trying it out first, either with the Kubuntu Live CD, or better yet a WUBI install, or a dual boot
<vallhalla81> hello and a good evening to one and all i am having trouble getting Compositing to work on my system in both kde4 and gnome my drivers seem fully installed for my nvidia card can any advise please thank you in advance
<haunilistic> hello everybody. i have a logitech mx1100 mouse. is there any way to utilize the 4th mouse button in linux?
<genii> !buttons | haunilistic
<ubottu> haunilistic: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<haunilistic> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<haunilistic> ubottu: ?
<genii> haunilistic: ubottu is just a tool we have here
<haunilistic> genii: some kind of ai? that's supercool
<genii> haunilistic: Well, they are not intelligent... they only have lists of what we call factoids that we can call up with !factoidname
<haunilistic> genii: uh ha.
<snarkster1> ok so i goto the restricted formats page to get information regarding mp3 support. there is a link that you click to fix the problem for you but neather konq nor firefox now how to handle that.. wth is that all about?
<genii> snarkster1: That link uses apt-url which likely you don't have installed.
<Synapse-119> Hello everyone! Can anyone tell me why kpackage in kde 4.3.1 doesn't work?
<Synapse-119> It hangs short after start, not showing any tree
<snarkster1> yah i dont, shouldnt that be including in the page tho? like "you should have apt-url install before clicking this"
<snarkster1> there is no package called apt-url
<snarkster1> there is no package called url-apt either
<snarkster1> i also tried to use vice and it hard locks the system killing X
<genii> !info apturl
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1.1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 228 kB
<genii> Hm
<tim> hi. When i ls i have two directories with the same name anyone know how to deal with such problem?
<snarkster1> ah i see.. didnt remove the hyphen. :) thanx
<snarkster1> wow that requires alot of gnome stuff
<snarkster1> one might have a space in the name
<snarkster1> which i might add isnt a good thing
<tim> not to worry just realised dont really need them anyway just deleted both, start again
<ojw> how come nothing in kde pops-up to say that kpackage kit would have N critical security updates, were you to remember to run it?
<limao> ya des francais ?
<limao> allooooooooo
<limao> ya des francais ?
<limao> bon..
<limao> tampis
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<LjL> by the way, i think it's "il y a des françaises", fwiw
<limao> lol
<limao> vous allez bien ?
<LjL> CE canal est en anglais.
<LjL> #ubuntu-fr, qui est un OTRE canal, est en francais.
<owner> owner123
#kubuntu 2009-09-22
<bbeck> I was wondering if anyone knew why when I hover over a button and a tool tip appears my fps drops by about 40 frames?
<clueless> anyone here familiar with the dig command?
<navetz> does anyone here use kate and know if there is a way to make the file tree view have the ability to create files?
<navetz> it seems like this should be here by default but its not
<skierpage> I'm running Kubuntu 9.04 64-bit with updates.  When I try to debug Firefox, gdb itself crashes, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/+bug/258578 .  I tried building GDB from source, it didn't help. O
<skierpage> I'm a little hesitant to rebuild glib from source as well.  I guess I'll try debugging Firefox on Karmic?!
<R118317V> im running kubuntu 8.04, after log out then log back in, sound stops working
<Lord_Drachenblut> has anyone ever tried to put the system tray widget on a desktop to only find that none or most of the items never show up in one on the desktop
<jsubl2> kopete fails to send webcam invites
<steven_> How do I get my wireless to work on Kubuntu? I am switching from gnome and cannot seem to get it to work
<coilette> somethings wrong with my sound, If im watching a movie. Kopetes notification sounds do not play at all
<ouija_> um
<ouija_> any real advantages of KDE over Gnome or is it what ever you want
<coilette> somethings wrong with my sound, If im watching a movie. Kopetes notification sounds do not play at all
<Crystufer> Hey, just a quick question. Core Duo=standard cd or 64 bit cd?
<jsubl2> i cannot get the webcam to work with kopete.  others do not see my invite to view webcam
<Crystufer> nvm. I'm pretty sure core duos are 64 bit procs.
<jsubl2> yes they are 64bit
<rogerrabbitdidit> anyone here good with LVM's?  i've got an LVM on two non-raided drives.  i just setup a raid 1 on two new drives and want to move everything over to the new drives.
<Crystufer> ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent I sure hope that's the right one for my machine.
<rogerrabbitdidit> Crystufer: yeah, that's fine
<Crystufer> Ty.
<rogerrabbitdidit> Crystufer: you can always check your CPU model on intel's website if you're not sure of a feature
<rogerrabbitdidit> but i've never seen a Core Duo that wasn't 64 bit capable
<Crystufer> Well I'm sure of the cpu. Just not sure of the version.
<rogerrabbitdidit> oh
<Crystufer> I'm running 64 bit vista right now.
<rogerrabbitdidit> amd64 is what you want
<Crystufer> KK. ty.
<rogerrabbitdidit> no prob
<stelios> hello
<stelios> iparxei kanenas pou mila ellinika ?
<stelios> can you help me with make partision to install ubuntu ?
<stelios> can someone*
<steven_> How do I get my wireless to work on Kubuntu? I am switching from gnome and cannot seem to get it to work
<mncpr25> does any one have some experience with network installs
<jordi_> hola
<gigasoft> is kubuntu any good?
<steven_> Noone ever talks in here
<verbalshadow> they don't?
<steven_> No, they do not
<mvillmow> I upgraded a beta via apt-get two nights ago and now I cannot use the mouse or keyboard when kde login starts, anyone know of this problem or a quick way to fix it? Google doesn't seem to have anything
<afeijo> how can I mount an .dmg (leopard image) ?
<Crystufer> Okay. I just ran the installation cd. Partitioned and installed / on hda2 Intalled grub. Rebooted. Went straight to windows.
<Crystufer> Grub must not have installed correctly, right?
<Crystufer> So what do I do? Try to install grub manually?
<webbb82> is there a way to use compiz in kde i was thinkin that would speed up some of my plasma lag
<webbb82> wow i just staarted compiz in kde and it speed up my computer by alot
<icefox> Anyone happen to have kde 4.3 and qt 4.6 on their system?  I need a screenshot and my kde 4.3 is borked at the moment
<usuario> hello
<usuario> heeelloooooooooo
<justin_> yes
<usuario> im new in linux
<justin_> and
<usuario> im trying to use kopete
<usuario> to connect to msn
<usuario> but i cant :(
<usuario> i see my contact list but i dont know hoy to put me online
<usuario> anybody can help me?
<eddy> hi people how are you
<eddy> some body home
<Endless`Wave> hey eddy
<eddy> yes
<Endless`Wave> alright...i'm using kubuntu(64bit) for the first time, and i'm trying to install few drivers, however...it returns "permission denied" even when i'm logged in as root from konsole and command line...
<Endless`Wave> anyone have advice/solution...
<Endless`Wave> is there something fundamental that i'm missing...
<eddy> you loged as in root
<Endless`Wave> yes...i've used sudo passwd root to create it...
<eddy> mmm this rare
<eddy> but the drivers are for distribution within
<eddy> but the drivers are for you distribution
<Endless`Wave> no...developer didn't specify distro...all it says it's for Linux 64bit
<Endless`Wave> to be specific...it's AMD's cool'n quiet driver
<eddy> its a phenom four core
<Endless`Wave> no...athlon x2
<eddy> and what are the drivers you need to install
<Endless`Wave> audio drivers for chipset, and some power managment drivers...
<eddy> which chipset you have
<Endless`Wave> AMD 780V/SB700 Chipset
<Endless`Wave> I mean...i can't even install adobe flash for the same reason...
<Endless`Wave> for God's sake...
<epimeth> aloha!
<epimeth> anybody know if the kdevelop package is kdevelop4 or 3?
<epimeth> and on a similar note, what is the name of the package that installs all the development tools (gcc gdb make, etc etc)
<epimeth> ?
<Endless`Wave> but it seems it's conserving power...cpuinfo is showing 1400mhz, so i might not even need that...
<Endless`Wave> i sill want audio tho...
<eddy> you have messenger
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> I currently have kde 4.2.2 but I need 4.2.4 to solve some problems I'm having with konsole, how can I upgrade konsole or kde to 4.2.4?
<jussi01> Taggnostr: well you can go right up to 4.3.1 if you look at /topic :)
<Taggnostr> jussi01, why it's not available in the repo?
<jussi01> Taggnostr: because it wasnt released when Jaunty came out.
<Taggnostr> ok
<thanasis> morning to group
<thanasis> have a question
<thanasis> new to kubuntu
<thanasis> and try to figure out hoe to install some programs
<Taggnostr> jussi01, I installed it but when I rebooted plasma crashed
<Taggnostr> now it's trying to load the bar on the bottom, it appears from a few seconds and then disappears
<jussi01> Taggnostr: try moving your old .kde folder - this will reset your sttings though
<fhenning09> Hello everyone
<Taggnostr> jussi01, could the problem be related to the fact that several updates were blocked?
<jussi01> Taggnostr: possibly? tell me more...
<Taggnostr> jussi01 http://paste.ubuntu.com/275693/
<Taggnostr> before that only the 4 linux* on line 10 were blocked
<jussi01> Taggnostr: ouch. that wouldnt help. did you do apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get upgrade ?
<Taggnostr> just upgrade
<Taggnostr> should I do dist-upgrade?
<jussi01> Taggnostr: try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Taggnostr> ok
<fhenning09> Is there a descwent site for themes other than the unavailable kde-look.org?
<fhenning09> *descent
<jussi01> fhenning09: not to my knowledge
<fhenning09> What the repositories do they have a theme subsection within the package manager?
<fhenning09> what about^^
<^GslAcK> anyone here able to run kubuntu reliably on ATI graphics?
<^GslAcK> or actually any KDE desktop?
<aomegax> hi...I have a grub problem
<aomegax> I have 2 hd, on one win 7 and on the second kubuntu (/boot - / - /home - swap)
<aomegax> I have installed grub on /boot
<aomegax> but when I select win7 it doesn't start
<aomegax> how do I tell to grub that win7 is on first hdd?
<kornwhoale> anyone ever install kubuntu on an ols dell built in 1998 400mgz 10 hard drive 768 ram?
<balsaque> which is the easiest to install on an old dell 400mgz p2
<drd20> Any one getting problems updating karmic package util-linux_2.16-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<apparle> hi
<apparle> guys
<apparle> I want to have an e-emeeting........can you suggest a software for windows and linux both
<jussi01> apparle: skype?
<apparle> jussi01: I just want .... chatting and sharing file, a single drawing board etc... no need for video chat.....
<jussi01> apparle: appart from the drawing board, skype has all that - skype has shared chat which may work for you also.
<jussi01> if you want just a shared editor, why not use something like google docs?
<apparle> jussi01: Actaully....I want something similar to freenode..... but more secure and loggable
<jussi01> apparle: ahh, so just a chat functionality.
<apparle> jussi01: but features like....... tab completing names etc....
<jussi01> well you can set up your own irc server... but that takes some know how
<apparle> jussi01: I can't do that because the college I am in... has blocked the IRC as it comes under P2P
<jussi01> o.O
<apparle> ..
<dwidmann_> apparle: some irc servers use SSH, maybe one of those would let you work around that problem.
<apparle> dwidmann_: cna you suggest any
<dwidmann_> apparle: not really, but the freenode website should have a list
<dwidmann_> http://freenode.net
<apparle> dwidmann_: I'll check
<apparle> And can I ensure that only people whom I invite can see enter the chatroom
<TheFuzzball_> Does anyone know what the "indicator Display" widget does in KDE 4.3.1?
<ukkopekka> I'd like to setup my m2n32 sli deluxe motherboards Wlan to Access Point which I can use with my laptop to get to internet. Where should I begin? I'm newbie with Kubuntu, but used Ubuntu for a while.
<esperegu> anyone knows how to extend my desktop to another computer?
<DTsan> how might i get yahoo mail to work in thunderbird?
<James147> esperegu: Depends on what graphics card you have, nvidia-settings can do it for nvidia cards :) I think xrandr can do it for intel graphics
<James147> esperegu: have no clue about ati
<esperegu> James147: that's on one pc. I want to use the monitor of another pc (already have an external monitor on my laptop so I want to extend it to another pc)
<James147> esperegu: ahh, miss read it :) try KRDC
<jussi01> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<esperegu> James147: but that is bringing the remote desktop to this one. I want to extend the current one to the remote. so the monitor on the remote pc functions just like it was a second monitor. like this: http://www.maxivista.com/how.htm
<esperegu> vnc does something else.
<pc04> huy
<James147> esperegu: have no clue about that then, dident even know that was possible :S
<esperegu> James147: well. on windows that is. but I am looking 4 linux =)
<James147> esperegu: http://dmx.sourceforge.net/ <- might be of intrest
<DTsan> how might i get yahoo mail to work in thunderbird?
<S1r-Dr4g0n> hello
<S1r-Dr4g0n> lebt hier niemand ?
<fabio_> hey everyone
<justin_> hi fabio
<fabio_> yesterday I upgraded to kubuntu 9.10 alpha and now (with new kde and everything) my usb stick doesn't show up nowhere when I plug it in
<fabio_> what am I to do?
<Pici> fabio_: 9.10 support is in #ubuntu+1, best to ask there.
<fabio_> thx
<DTsan> how might i get yahoo mail to work in thunderbird?
<justin_> @DTsan, it's been a while since I looked at Yahoo mail, but when I did they didn't allow POP3 access unless you had a premium account
<DTsan> bah
<justin_> I could definitely be wrong though
<DTsan> well somewhat matches what i read -_-
<robin0800> DTsan: I think they do but you have to sign up to some of there newsletters I did that then unsecribed from them
<DTsan> hmm...will check on that
<el_> hi
<justin_> hi el
<el_> I have several Gigabit Ethernet Adapter.
<el_> they running only Half Duplex.
<el_> mii-tool
<el_> eth0: no link
<el_> eth1: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok
<el_> eth2: negotiated 1000baseT-HD flow-control, link ok
<el_> eth3: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<el_> eth4: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok
<maco> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<BluesKaj> Howdy
 * genii hands BluesKaj a coffee
<BluesKaj> thanks genii :)
<genii> Anytime, of course!
 * BluesKaj brings donuts
<ryder> Hi, It's the first time I came here, May anyone help me with a syple question??
<BluesKaj> !ask | ryder
<ubottu> ryder: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryder> I've been not able to fin it in forums,
<ryder> Sorry, I'm not sure the working of the chat roons
<ryder> rooms
<ryder> Ok it's my fisrt time installing Linux, and well I've 2 HD.
<ryder> I've installed an old version of Ubuntu and Kumbuntu in other partition.
<ryder> But now I'm triyng to install Windows, i another partition but I've some problems installins Windows with the installer.
<ryder> So I'd like to know if there's any way to create an NTFS partition in Linux OS.
<BluesKaj> ryder, make the windows partition the boot partition with your partition editor
<BluesKaj> !partition | ryder
<ubottu> ryder: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<robin0800> ryder: The disk utility in gnome can But it is new and you might not have it
<BluesKaj> ryder, I recommend GParted , you can format your windows partition and make it the boot, then windows will see it as the target to install on.
<ryder> So many thanks!!!!
<BluesKaj> ryder, gparted is a live cd , runs independently of any OS
<darthanubis> http://www.miroguide.com/items/2476275        does this page display video for anyone? If so what are you using for m4v(quicktime)  plugin?
<chrisrc1> hi
<chrisrc1> where is the batch menu in Digikam? it seems to have vanished!?
<chrisrc1> does nobody use digikam?
<kubu> can't play Amarok 2.1.1 regardless i install uninstall it. any idea plz
<NlinuxUsr> hello everybody
<NlinuxUsr> can anyone here tell me which is better (gnome, KDE, and Xfce )
<Frickelpit> NlinuxUsr: No
<James147> NlinuxUsr: It is entirely dependent on your tasts, most ppl here wil say kde
<NlinuxUsr> lol yes i know and i am KDE user
<James147> NlinuxUsr: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop  will install gnome as well as the rest of the default programs that come with uvbuntu
<NlinuxUsr> because my KDE don't work very well
<James147> NlinuxUsr: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop will do the same with xfce i think
<JuJuBee> I am trying to connect to a website that uses flash with firefox.  It is not displaying but konqueror is displaying it.  What plugin should I use with ff ?
<James147> NlinuxUsr: note I am useing aptitude so it will be easier to remove them afterwards :)
<NlinuxUsr> :)
<JuJuBee> Ah... nm, restarting ff fixed it.
<lovre> what does %u mean in commands, for example my firefox shortcut is running this command: "firefox-3.5 %u"
<JuJuBee> lovre : The user that executes the command
<NlinuxUsr> because when i turn on my computer in i must clic on Ctrl+Alt+suppr
<NlinuxUsr> in boot screen
<lovre> JuJuBee: ok, but why does that parameter matter?
<genii> lovre: You want the right bookmarks, addons, and other stuff that belongs to correct %u name to be loaded
<dominik___> Hello =D
<dominik___> Hallo? :o
<dominik___> Can anyone help me? Kann mir jemand helfen?
<megametres> dominik___ : ask question instead of asking help...
<dominik___> Okay ^
<dominik___> ^^
<megametres> ( hello by the way... )
<volty> hi, how can I make konqueror open compressed files as folders (with kio slaves?) instead of  Ark ?
<dominik___> I just have teh resolution of 800x600 =( I'm using the Sun xVM VirtualBox but i want to have 1280x1024
<megametres> dominik___ : I think you need to install guest addition
<dominik___> When i click on Install GuestAddionst nothing happens
<dominik___> =(
<dominik___> I also tried a few things on Ubuntu but it dont work, and with kubuntu it either dont work
<James147> volty: Settings -> konq settings -> Navigation -> check, open archves as folders
<dominik___> I read a lot of forum topics but nothing helped =/ I really want to have Kubuntu as Fullscreen system
<megametres> dominik___ : do it manually, select the virtualboxadditional.iso form your virtualbox installation dir to be your guest OS cd, mount it and execute the right script in it
<dominik___> Mount it?
<dominik___> How can i mount it
<dominik___> Its in the menue
<megametres> mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<megametres> in the konsole
<megametres> dominik___ : you can also follow this tutorial : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html
<dominik___> mount: Could not find /dev/cdrom/media/cdrom not find in /etc/fstab/ or /etc/mtab
<volty> James147: I do not have Navigation ( konqueror 3.5.10 - kubuntu 8.04)
<megametres> dominik___ : there is a space between /dev/cdrom and /media/cdrom
<dominik___> Seems to be mounted
<James147> volty: sorry, cant remembeer menus from that log ago :)
<megametres> dominik___ : cd /media/cdrom && ls
<dominik___> And then? :o There are now a few green titles
<xp-killer> how do i put amsn to show what im listen to on amarok?
<megametres> dominik___ : ./TheFileMatchingYourArch
<James147> dominik___: run the one that matches your system... mostlikly ./VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<apparle> Guys.... I want to setup something similar to IRC chatroom..... but I want only private access.......for meeting purpose......how to?...........the total members will not exceed 20
<dominik___> Okay i think it's installing now ^
<xp-killer> how do i put amsn to show what im listen to on amarok?
<peabody> How do I get blocked updates to stop showing up in my system update notification?
<genii> peabody: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<peabody> no I have a custom compiled kernel
<peabody> I don't want to upgrade to the generic kernel
<peabody> I want to delete them from updates, not commit to them
<peabody> if I tag them with - in aptitude, will it like wipe the headers off my system?
<peabody> I still want the old generic default, I just never want to upgrade them. I'll do a new compile with Karmic Koala.
<peabody> do I mark it with F(orbid)
<peabody> ?
<peabody> hmm, now I have a conundrum
<lovre> is it just me or there arent many plasmoids out yet?
<peabody> lovre: they just had a plasmoid developer conference here in Europe like a week ago there's not a huge dev team on it
<peabody> most of them are probably doing KDE enhancements instead
<lovre> peabody: i see. What would you say is the best way to fancy-up the desktop? What apps?
<genii> peabody: Pinning is probably what you want then
<genii> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<lovre> what is Nitrogen?
<peabody> Lovre, I'm not really a work from my desktop kinda guy. I hotkey everything I want to use and just pile windows on top of each other
<peabody> I do use the notepad on the desktop though
<peabody> and the cpu meter
<peabody> sock if I used aptitude I could package -> lock version
<peabody> that's exactly what I want
<peabody> but I can use Hold in aptitude
<peabody> Booyah
<lovre> :D
<peabody> time to go watfh Mad Men
<njathan> arggh!!!!!! this is getting frustrating! i am using kubuntu9.04, and i just added a widget on my panel.. but it bloody sticks to the right corner of the panel, and there seems to be no way to move it!!!
<Taggnostr> jussi01, kde seems to work now, thanks
<njathan> With KDE4, is Kget still the preferred download manager or has it changed?
<codevarun> hi how are you:?
<codevarun> today I want to ask you a question that doesnt belongs to the ubuntu
<codevarun> when I asked this room that which is better kubuntu or ubuntu then someone ask me which colour you like red or green when I said green he said his question is <one word> and doesn't need to answer can you tell me that <one word>?
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<michel> Hi
<michel> Can someone tell me how to run citrix-apps in kubuntu
<michel> What package to install...
<michel> Its the ICA-client i want to install, but i dont know how in kubuntu
<Champignon> TOUS A POIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ET ON S'EMBOITE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Champignon> y'a d'la te-cha?
<Champignon> Zeina?
<Champignon> .l. zizi, je suis gay, et y'a personne =DDDD JE TROMPE MA FEMME
<hik>  Hi michel. Found this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo. Hope it helps.
<orion_> helo All
<orion_> :)
<LT_aetern> hi
<thierry__nouvo> bonsoir à tous
<civciv> Hello
<bentob0x> ok quick question: I have plugged my webcam in my up-to-date kubuntu 9.04 and cheese didn't detect it, then 5 minutes later, the webcam seems to be recognised now, how come does it take that long ?
<daniela> hallo
<Spaceman> cheese can take a long time to mature :p
<bentob0x> omg lol
<bentob0x> close to blue cheese that is
<genii> bentob0x: I generally have given up on Cheese as a useful app, I have VLC instead for my webcam
<bentob0x> yes but VLC seems a bit over the top in terms of quick webcam capture
<adam__> how can i save my nvidia x-config from terminal?
<hik> do you mean to take a backup?
<lovre> one question. I have linux (kubuntu) on my machine that is connected to a LAN network (lots of computers)... And we are all sharing connection. Now, if i start XAMPP (Apache server), will that in any way inpact anything on the network? Will my computer interfere with any server on the network? Someone told me i could block people from using internet, because their computer will try to obtain IP from my server instead the real one... Any info on this?
<adam__> i have multiple monitors and i chave set them both up now, but nvidia wont let me save the conf file
<hik> are you using nvidia-settings?
<efrain> hola quien habla español?
<adam__> how can i save the config to my xorg file?
<efrain> who speak spanish?
<hik> adam__, looks like you don't have root permission while sunning nvidia-settings. Try "kdesudo nvidia-settings".
<Bou> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Bou> efrain: --^
<efrain> thanks
<adam__> hik: thanks its worked:)
<adam> kde is awesome
<Guest28448> is there compiz for kde?
<jamesjedimaster> yes, but there is kwin
<hik> lovre. Found this; http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=110999&sid=b48e9ac13f8e619e4e825bcb1b1e49db
<lovre> hik: thank you very much :)
<Guest28448> how do i add a shortcut to the desktop or quick launch
<jamesjedimaster> to desktop, from the k menu drag&drop any app you want, then select "link here",
<webbb82> i need some help here, im trying to install amarok but it keeps saying it has missing dependanceys libtag-extras wich is installed amarok- common wich is also installed i dont understand what is missing
<webbb82> this is what i get ibtag-extras0 but it is not going to be installed
<Prune> Is it OK to play videos is it OK to use Open Movie Player
<Prune> Using the Package Manager, which codecs do I have to install to play the DVD movies?
<hik> webbb82. Try to uninstall and then reinstall all of it.
<hik> Prune. "kubuntu-restricted-extras".
<hik> And perhaps something from medibuntu...
<Neo777> hi
<Neo777> ...
<Prune> thanks hik, will try
<Prune> what's "medibuntu.."?
<hik__> Medibuntu.org
<Prune> ok
<Bigbucks> hello
<Guest76837> how can i test internet explorer?
<Bigbucks> I have a question
<James147> Bigbucks: Just ask
<Bigbucks> How do I install ubuntu to a USB drive?
<Bigbucks> I have the try running on my laptop, I have Windows on my computers Hard drive, but I want ubuntu on my USB drive
<James147> Bigbucks: from ubuntu usb-creator (or usb-creator-kde)
<Bigbucks> is it hard to do
<James147> Bigbucks: nop, just plugin an empty usb, have the iso ready and run the program
<Bigbucks> I cant really install anything, because I dont want any ubuntu stuff on my hard  drive
<Bigbucks> I have it on a CD
<James147> Bigbucks: it will guide you into what you need to do (what you need to tell it to do )
<Bigbucks> can I have a link where I need to go
<James147> Bigbucks: What are you trying to do exatly?
<James147> Bigbucks: If you already have a live cd and want to install it to an external usb hd? then you can just put in the cd plug in the hd and install it like you waould normally
<Bigbucks> how can I do that?
<James147> Bigbucks: If you want to create a liveUSB you can use usb-creator from ubuntu or unetbootin from linux or windows
<Bigbucks> I dont know how to use it, lol
<James147> Bigbucks: so you want to install it to an external HD? and you already have the CD with ubuntu on it?
<Bigbucks> I have the liveCD, I am using the try ubuntu right now, I want to install ubuntu on my USB drive
<James147> Bigbucks: :) then jsut run the installer, it should detect all media and ask you which you want to install it on (watch carefully when it asks you or you can endup distroying existing systems
<Bigbucks> ok ill try
#kubuntu 2009-09-23
<Bigbucks> where does it ask me
<Bigbucks> ok I found it, never mind
<Bigbucks> so far so good
<jeiworth> indeed
<Bigbucks> about half way done
<venky80> cant get kdesu to work
<venky80> is there a config i can change to make it work
<Bigbucks> how od I develop ubuntu programs
<venky80> cant get kdesu to work
<venky80> is there a config i can change to make it work
<linuxguy> Hi can somebody tell me how to put modelines in the xorg.conf file please
<tazsk8> how to install ubuntu intel x64 or amd x64??
<localhost__> how can i limit my own pc....? i m using ubuntu
<linuxguy>  Hi can somebody tell me how to put modelines in the xorg.conf file please
<bigbucks> GRRRRR
<bigbucks> !!!
<bigbucks> I set it up on my USB drive, then I tried to boot vista *after taking out USB drive* and it loads GRUB
<bigbucks> then gives an error
<bigbucks> then I plug it back in, and it lets me choose OS, What the hell?
<bigbucks> !!!
<bigbucks> I didn;t have the ubuntu installer install anything on my main harddrive!
<bigbucks> hello?
<bigbucks> =(
<linuxguy> bigbucks, i like you are finding help here pretty poor............after reading what you have typed here i think you have accidentally put grub on your hd and not the bootable usb stick
<bigbucks> nope
<bigbucks> my friend gave me the Terminal commands to fix it
<bigbucks> let me run them by you guys.... apt-get install ms-sys
<bigbucks> fdisk -l
<bigbucks> ms-sys -m /dev/sda
<bigbucks> that wont mess anything up right
<linuxguy> Hi can somebody tell me how to put modelines in the xorg.conf file please
<solidus-river> hey i lost the console in kate
<solidus-river> how do i get it back?
<nameiner> linuxguy: first you have to open the file as root in an editor
<linuxguy> nameiner, yes i know i know i have to put something like Option Modes = !1280x1024" etc but I do not know all the commands
<nameiner> linuxguy, did you have a look at man xorg.conf there is a decription of modelines in the monitor section
<nameiner> you need a lot of specs from your monitor
<linuxguy> nameiner, i just want to get a better res from my card a 1gb nvidia 9500gt monitor is good for 1200x1400 but 1280x1024 is good for me
<linuxguy> nameiner, no not looked at man xorg.conf where would i see that pls
<nameiner> linuxguy, do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<nameiner> just type it in a console
<linuxguy> nameiner, yes its the one they recommend the 180 ver but i know theres a 185 ver now
<nameiner> linuxguy, then you should have the "nvidia x server settings" program installed, you can change the resolution in there
<nameiner> linuxguy, on my kubuntu it's under settings in the K-menu
<linuxguy> nameiner, yes i have that but the 1280x1024 res is missing if i cahnge a setting it does not save it to xorg.conf so i am basically stuck witha rather poor 1024x768 res
<baba> ..
<nameiner> linuxguy, hmmm, do you think you can find out all the specs of your monitor that you need for a modeline?
<linuxguy> nameiner,  i think the specs r stuck to the back of the monitor
<nameiner> linuxguy, no, I mean values like hdisp, hsyncstart and so on, these are normally in the handbook, if you're lucky
<linuxguy> nameiner, nope not got those
<nameiner> linuxguy, let's go back a bit. Did you say the res you want to use is not in the nvidia x server settings program or does it just not keep it after a restart of the system?
<linuxguy> nameiner,  both really and my xorg.conf file is sparce
<nameiner> linuxguy, i found a something to keep the changes you made. I found a website that says you need to put "nvidia-settings -l" with out the " in Autostart.
<linuxguy> nameiner, thanks i will try that laaters :)
<nameiner> linuxguy, maybe you also want to take a look at http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/index.html
<jsubl2> anyone using kde 4.3.1
<nameiner> linuxguy, that are options for nvidia x server
<linuxguy> nameiner, im reading that page now thanks again
<nameiner> linuxguy, your welcome
<carpii> is there anyway to setup a key shortcut in kmail, that moves a message to another folder ?
<Guest43934> Whats up people?
<a1234567890> any year picture calender download linux
<keyser_soze> exit
<jshewey> Can anyone tell me how to disable tap to click on my penryn macbook?
<jshewey> I tried following this guide, but no go: http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic225792.html
<a1234567890> salom fish refund
<corigo> Any Kate users out there? How can I get Kate to maintain my indents when hitting carriage return?
<corigo> Any recommendations on a better code editor than Kate? Too many bugs.
<zerothis> I'm about to head off to trade school to learn to make videogames (or not). I'm determined to remain committed to Libre Software. Does anybody have any advice for me? Does anybody know about Full Sail University?
<zerothis> Does Canonical have any tines (at all) to Full Sail?
<nadarilla> pls add me in fb
<ubuntu> sera
<ubuntu> ke nik di merda
<ubuntu> ><
<ubuntu> non ce nessuno?
<ubuntu> dormite tutti?
<ubuntu> DX
<ubuntu> susu
<ubuntu> quaalkuno sveglio
<ubuntu> possibilmente una tipa
<ubuntu> kosi la spakko di skiaffi un po
<ubuntu> vabew
<ubuntu> nottez
<krushia> is there a way to get kprinter working under kde4 in kubuntu?
<justanother> hi guys!
<justanother> what files do i have to copy to get all my kde-settings on a new installation?
<justanother> i tried copying the whole .kde directory, but that doesn't work (no plasma desktop and a few other problems)
<jamey> frack man i just "chgrp -R groupname .
<jamey> in /
<jamey> made big mistake cant login now
<adam> how do i remove the login screen so it auto starts up in kubuntu
<Guest78014> how do i remove the login screen so it auto starts up in kubuntu
<millun> hi
<millun> if i wanna make a copy of "copy protected" movie dvd will dd do?
<millun> or need i use some of the dvd ripping frontends?
<azhoral> hi
<chrizthop> halo
<d08094> hallo
<chrizthop> ??
<chrizthop> :D
<serzholino> Hi! Does anyone knows, will there be amarok 2.2 packages for jaunty?
<mariner> one moment - i'll give you a repo
<mariner> it is there deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu jaunty main
<serzholino> mariner: thanks, will try it
<mariner> the package is called amarok-nightly, not amarok
<mariner> but it is unstable and mostly unusable
<mariner> very slow
<robin0800> serzholino: 2.2.1.90 out this morning for Karmic
<serzholino> i better then upgrade to karmic beta when it will be out
<robin0800> serzholino: beta is due October 1st
<serzholino> robin0800: thanks, i think i can wait one more week :)
<corigo> Any Kate users out there... is there a way to switch between multiple open documents (from the keyboard) in a single Kate window?
<pepePlu> guys i hate the update manager
<pepePlu> giving me sht load of updates to install every 2 days
<Spaceman> corigo if you hadn't quit, you would have seen this reply, in kate 3 you can use ALT and either left or right arrow key to change tabs
<Spaceman> lol
<Spaceman> corigo if you hadn't quit, you would have seen this reply, in kate 3 you can use ALT and either left or right arrow key to change tabs
<allan8904> hey, everytime i open kate or kontact 2 instances of it open in the taskbar, then when i quit the application only 1 dissapears...any ideas?
<Spaceman> sounds like your shortcut is borked
<Spaceman> look in system settings for default applications
<corigo> Spaceman: thanks... don't know why client disconnected
<corigo> Yeah. That works.
<Spaceman> irc can be odd
<prxq> Hi, I am using ubuntu 9.04 with kde3. How can I deactivate strigi and nempomuk? There is nothing in the system settings about it
<alvin> Aren't these deactivated by default? (for giving too much trouble)
<prxq> it is running here
<prxq> ps shows them.
<alvin> Not here. I don't know the command line and there seems to be no man page for the strigi client
<alvin> In KDE3, in Kate it was possible to use auto-completion for tags. (to close them with Ctrl+<). How do I use this function in the current version of Kate?
<Kvasir> I tried to upgrade kde but now I'm getting some error about missing dependencies: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276359/
<Kvasir> how can I fix it?
<prxq> this nepomuk thingy is as difficult to remove as malware.
<prxq> who programms that kind of crap?
<jarek> kubuntu
<Kvasir> should I remove kdesudo to fix it?
<Kvasir> that doesn't seem to work
<Kvasir> whatever I do it complains about broken dependencies and suggests to do apt-get -f install, but that doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Prune> to play encrypted dvds, is it best to install the entire Medibuntu repository
<Prune> or just the individual package for that purpose?
<darthanubis> Prune: without the repo "installed"' how will you install the package that is in that repo?
<Prune> there're instructions - but if its more complicated - I should install the entire repository if its easier.  Is it easier?
<genii> darthanubis: The medibuntu site actually has the direct d/l links for libdvdcss2 and win32codecs    etc so you can just use dpkg and not add their repos if you don't want to.
<darthanubis> I know this. But it is pretty silly imo. Why not just add the repo like non anal users and be done with it?
<robin0800> Prune: You could install the restricted package and libdvdcss2 separately
<darthanubis> Prune: why don't you try and form an informed opinion and let us know?
<darthanubis> You waste more time here asking questions that the medibuntu page answers
<Prune> sounds like your consensus is install the whole package.
<genii> Prune: They have there the one-liner shell command which is for all versions, I usually do the copy/paste of it and add the repos in that way. Then install the two packages libdvdcss2 and win32codecs (or win64codecs)
<darthanubis> Direct download is faster than editing your sources.list so what do you think?
<darthanubis> they have it already for you to copy and paste to do it all, edit source and add repo.
<darthanubis> Did you know they had a webpage?
<darthanubis> Because it does not appear you read any of it
<darthanubis> peace
<Prune> yes, thanks reading their webpage before went on here, they offered whole package or parts
<sergio> hola
<genii> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<liekzomg> how do i turn on nepomuk file tags in information bar in dolphin? (kubuntu 9.04)
<Hagus> cd ubuntu
<Hagus> oops
<jessica_> Where is the list of wine dependancies for kubuntu?
<jessica_> I plan on manually compiling it but cannot find the list
<genii> jessica_: Try checking http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/wine
<jessica_> genii: ah thanks.  i googled for it, but my search parameters sucked i guess ;D
<Spaceman> run config in the wine folder and sudo apt-get install whatever it needs
<jessica_> Spaceman: that's very tideous.  I wanted a more complete wine build with all the needed dependancies
<jessica_> Doing that way would only give me the basic dependancies
<Spaceman> did you find a list?
<jessica_> yes
<Spaceman> good
<jessica_> Thank you though
<jessica_> One more question, i've been looking at these themes on kde-look.org but have no idea how to install them.
<jessica_> like window decorators
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I have installed jaunty and fglrx on my new notebook (ATI 3650 graphics) and I cannot anctivate composition in KWin
<Newbee> but it says that I have OpenGL from the ATI driver and not from mesa
<iapyx20> can someone give me the quick and dirty way of fixing a problem
<iapyx20> it's sound related.
<James147> iapyx20: just ask what you want to know, if someone knows the answer they will replay
<James147> reply ^^
<iapyx20> when i booted up, it's saying it thinks my sound and video cards have been unplugged, etc. they're not. i've had to go through like 20 pages of instructions to get the two working fine, and this makes like the tenth time
<iapyx20> i just want the quick and dirty way of making the damn thing work and not act stupid anymore.
<iapyx20> if someone could just supply me with a string of commands to check this out, i think the problem can be solved in less than 5 minutes.
<nameiner> iapyx20, isn't there a "ignore" or "don't ask again" button in the first window that pops up, I can remember using that and then it never happened again.
<iapyx20> yes, there is, but that's not the problem. the problem is the cards it's listing are the ones that are plugged in and supposed to be working.
<iapyx20> -I have no sound-
<iapyx20> they -were- working fine yesterday.
<nameiner> iapyx20, sorry I can't help with that, my soundcard was listed but it still worked after I told the system that it is still there and to ignore that.
<paradizelost> hey all, i'm having issues with plasma eating 99% of cpu
<paradizelost> any ideas what could be causing it?
<paradizelost> anyone here?
<nerdy_kid> hey, I'm using KDE4.3.1 and trying to set up a shared folder. When I try to share a folder, I am presented with a dialog asking for the root password and indicating it wants to run, "kcmshell4 'fileshare'" and when I provide it, and click ok, it does nothing. When I run that in a terminal as the same user as the X session it says, "findServiceByDesktopPath: fileshare.desktop not found
<seest> hi, i am wondering how i could be that my dvdrom drive wont read my empty discs, when it will read dvd that i have burned earlier?
<iacopo> ciao
<BluesKaj> !playdeb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playdeb
<BluesKaj> strange
<krushia> asdf
<krushia> oops wrong channel
<jado> hi, which software could i use to use my scanner on kubuntu/kde?
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> i have bought a microphone, and i connected it to my computer. How do i make it work now?
<somekool> hi
<somekool> my /etc/init.d/mysql refers to a mysql_safe script in /usr/bin which is missing. am I missing a package?
<JuJuBee> anybody use banshee to subscribe to podcasts?  I need help
<linuxadmin> hello
<roconnor> My university is getting me a new laptop.  Any recommendations?  My personal preference is for very light at the expense of cd-drives and whatnot.
<roconnor> I currently have a Thinkpad x40
<roconnor> Do any of the new tablet thinkpad features work under kubuntu?
<BleSS> hi! I need configure dm-crypt using options that doesn't come with alternate installer (i.e. serpent-aes), does this has changed whith the last alpha?
<Organized> hi
<Organized> i want to change from ubuntu to kubuntu
<Organized> just one question, ext3 or 4?
<genii> Organized: What are you using under Ubuntu?
<Organized> 3
<Organized> i want to install completely new
<Organized> 4 is newer, but there are more errors i heard?
<genii> Organized: I would recommend ext3 for stability, there have been some probs with 4. But then your mileage may vary
<Organized> whats mileage? im german sorry
<genii> Organized: "Your experience may be different than other people, who had problems"
<Organized> okay
<Organized> is it possible to change from 4 to 3 if i have problems in a running system? or i have to format new?
<genii> Organized: I don't know the answer to that. I do know ext3->ext4 is possible but the other direction, not sure
<Organized> okay
<Organized> i will try ext4 and if its not good running i reinstall kubuntu :) maybe its very good!
<jamesjedimaster> Organized: I suggest you to read about ext4 and kubuntu. As far as I know there are some issues on losing data
<apparle> hi guys
<sewa> how can i remove unused services? (i.e. bluetooth service)
<Gwen> Woot, Konversation Rulez
 * genii hugs his Quassel
<Spaceman> konversation certainly does have some rules
<Spaceman> a few of them are quite pendantic
<Gwen> It owns =)
<James147_> what are the main differences between quassel and konversation?
<Spaceman> 1
<BluesKaj> quassel isn't to my taste ...too busy looking
<Spaceman> konversation > quassel
<genii> James147_: The main difference is that quassel can be split up into a core and a server, the server stays connected 24/7 and you never lose any backscroll
 * Spaceman holds his hand up and admits he has never tried quassel
<James147_> Spaceman: you mean it larger in size? cos thats not really a diffinative answer :p
<James147_> genii: thxs :)
<Spaceman> where does the quassel server section reside?
<genii> Spaceman: In my case it sits on a machine in finland
 * Gwen is proud: he has launched a convo \o/
 * James147_ pats Gwen on the head
 * Gwen shakes his tail
 * Spaceman shakes Gwen's hand
 * Gwen gave Spaceman something else than his hand ;)
 * Spaceman is a very happy chap and starts sucking Gwen's lolly pop
<Gwen> It's a strawberry one, you're lucky!
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Gwen> Ok, ok
<genii> :)
<Spaceman> to run the quassell server on another machine, would the pc have to run kubuntu/ an OS??
<genii> Spaceman: Nope
<James147> Spaceman: I dont see why, quassel is part of kde is it not? thus would work on any linux box that kde will
<genii> Spaceman: Might want to enquire more in #quassel ... the devs for it are always hanging out in there
<genii> James147: quassel is platform independent
<Spaceman> I have some space with a webhost and I have been wondering if I could use it to stay connected to IRC?
<Spaceman> it offers cgi/perl/php
<Spaceman> I expect the answer is no
<genii> Spaceman: Sounds like an ideal candidate for a quassel core. But then again, I'd suggest asking in their channel, or visit their website http://quassel-irc.org/
<Jarkkimus> Whats wit the VNC in Kubuntu 9.04, I have tried all guides and howtos and the image is always all messed up! http://imagebin.org/64993
<Jarkkimus> When I view the kubuntu desktop from windows with RealVNC the image is messed up....
<Jarkkimus> That is, Kubuntu is the server and windozee is the client. My Gentoo server with realVNC server works just fine.. both of them have the same resolution than my windoze..
<somekool> my /etc/init.d/mysql refers to a mysql_safe script in /usr/bin which is missing. am I missing a package?
<genii> somekool: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=mysqld_safe&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<genii> I'm pretty sure mysqld_safe and not mysql_safe
<somekool> thanks
<kieron_> Helloooooooooo
<genii> !pm | kieron_
<ubottu> kieron_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<nit> hello pple.... i am stuck tryin to mount a samba share ... anyone done it here?
<somekool> genii: thanks. if I just rm /etc/init.d/mysql && apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 ; # it should reinstall no ? apt tells me the package is alreader at his newest version ...
<James147> nit: what command are you useing to mount it?
<nit> sudo mount -t smbfs //COMP/C /media/smb_drive0
<genii> somekool: You can also use something like: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-whatever
<genii> nit: Try with cifs instead of smbfs
<James147> nit: use cifs instead, its  ment to be replacing smbfs
<James147> dam, you beat me to it :)
<genii> Hehe
<nit> yeah did that too...
<nit> both times the error is "mount error: could not resolve address for COMP: No address associated with hostname"
<genii> nit: You also seem to be missing the second part , which is where to locally mount it
<James147> nit: try useing the ip of the server instead
<nit> its my other window box....
<nit> on dhcp...
<genii> nit: eg: sudo mount -t cifs //COMP/C /media/smb_drive0  /SOMELOCALDIR
<James147> genii: isent the /media/smb_drive0 the local drive?
<nit> yeah
<genii> James147: Oops. missed that space there...yes, my bad
<nit> comp is the window box...
<James147> nit: try replacing COMP with the ip of the computer.
<genii> Work is done, I'm /away
<nit> ...
<nit> lemme try that...
<James147> nit: also try adding -o user=USEROFTHESHARE
<James147> nit: or guest if guests are allowed
<nit> yeah trying to lookup the ip  using nmblookup...
<James147> nit: cant you use ipconf?
<James147> nit: or ipconfig ^^
<James147> nit: carnt remember the command for windows :S
<nit> james147: well its on a dhcp n/w
<James147> nit: ^^ if you have access to the box ipconfig should tell you the ipadress it currently has
<nit> yeah got it ...
<somekool> genii: thanks(2)
<leigh> hi
<jerkman> hey, im having trouble getting amarok to sync artwork to my ipod ... anyone had this issue?
<jerkman> ive submitted a bug but it could be something obvious
<jerkman> interesting, covers dont seem to be grabable from amazon...
<Gilboman007> any one around to help real quick
<Gilboman007> wow all those people and no one around
<James147> !ask | Gilboman007
<ubottu> Gilboman007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nit> hey James147 m back...
<James147> nit: Welcome back!
<nit> so pple i have to use nmblookup in a script and i want the output ip in a variable .... how do i get it ...the grep or sed part... the standard op of nmblook will be like "querying comp on 192.168.1.255" and "192.168.1.4 comp<00>" in thenext line
<nit> and i just want the second ip  add
<James147> nit: hmm, this for the samba thing?
<nit> yeah...
<nit> James147: i get the current ip add by this ...
<James147> nit: I'm sure there is an easier way :p is the ip static or can you make it static?
<gilboman007> nvidia fx 5200 it wants me to change x config
<gilboman007> is it because it is to old for this new stuff
<nit> James147: no... too far down the food chain... no statics for us..
<James147> gilboman007: what exatly is trying to make you change it? what command are you running?
<James147> nit: hmm
<gilboman007> desktop effects
<James147> nit: you couldent get the mount to work with the hostname at all? try lowercase?
<nit> James147: K...
<James147> gilboman007: what version of kubnut are you running?
<gilboman007> 9.04
<James147> can you pastbin the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<nit> James147: nope ... again the no address associated with the host name
<James147> nit: can you ping the ip and the hostname?
<gilboman007> yup
<James147> gilboman007: ??
<gilboman007> i can access it
<nit> James147:  i can ping the ip but not the host name..... though smbclient can resolve the host name
<James147> !pastebin it please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gilboman007> --->noob
<James147> !pastebin | gilboman007
<ubottu> gilboman007: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<James147> nit: just courious, why are you trying to mount the samba share?
<nit> James147: so i can acess all those  music collections the guys have ... from rhythmbox...
<nit> :P
<James147> nit: dose his ip address change often?
<ncfi1013_> i cant access my contacts in kopete. i cant update software sources in kpackagekit. adept keeps crashing. need help. suggestions, comments, thoughts, advice are all accepted.
<gilboman007> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/276617/
<nit> yeah
<nit> yet i mountedit using the ip address....
<gtechnologix> hello
<llutz_> nit NMBIP=$(nmblook | awk '/^[1-9]/ {print $0}')
<nit> guess that will do for now
<James147> gilboman007: try running "sudo nvidia-xconfig" it will setup xorg.conf
<gtechnologix> does anyone know if limewire will run on kde
<ncfi1013_> how do i know which ports to open on my router to enable kopete to work?
<gtechnologix> it depends on what service your connecting to which port you would open
<gtechnologix> for instance yahoo is port 80
<ncfi1013_> so i access my kopete thru my yahoo im account so kopete would be the same port
<ncfi1013_> ?
#kubuntu 2009-09-24
<ncfi1013_> do i go to my router to change the port or to kopete to change the port cuz i cant find where to change the port in kopete?
<vadmin> hello
<konbon> Howdy :)
<konbon> I have a bit of a dilema, maybe you guys can help me with it
<konbon> I am trying to update my driver for Nvidia on this kubuntu 9.04 install
<konbon> i went to the nvidia web site to download the driver and got a .run file for the linux 32 distro
<konbon> i ran it but it tell me that i need to run it in Root. How do i run it in root ?
<sobi> sudo sh *.run
<konbon> Thanks :)
<sobi> :)
<konbon> Looks like i theres another problem.
<konbon> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<konbon> how can i stop X Server ?
<sobi> try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<konbon> Thanks :)
<konbon> command not found :(
<sobi> sorry: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ncfi1013_> what would the application name be for a port on a router for kopete be: telnet, http, https, ftp, dns, smtp, pop3, h.323, remote desktop, pptp, l2tp, or wake-on-lan?
<konbon> Oh :P
<sobi> gdm is for Ubuntu, kdm for Kubuntu
<sourcemaker> what is better... egroupware or opengroupware
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<ncfi1013_> port forwarding tcp and udp ports are both port 80 correct?
<tyrone> hi quick question: Does ubuntu run as well on a Mac as on a PC or is it design to work better with PC hardware?
<ubuntu> hello?
<ubuntu> i need help with my kubuntu
<venky80> is there a KDESU ninja here
<venky80> can i take your 10 mins
<tony___> hey guys, does anyone know of a channel for java developers?
<tony___> I'd like to talk to someone about developing a console app for a web service
<ivan__> всем привет, Помогите найти работоспособную асю для линя
<Pici> !ru | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
 * nit is back.
 * nit is away: Gone away for now
<fargo189> Can anyone point me in the right direction for reinstalling my soundcard? I edited alsa-base.conf and now it doesn't recognize my card. running a grep | Codec gives me "No sound card detected". I have the latest version of alsa, just missing the card. Any help?
<fargo189> I'm using an Asus if that helps
<ncfi1013_> where do i find the default gateway in linux?
<jsubl2> if you are on dhcp no need to worry.  if not dhcp man interfaces
<alokito> my nokia 5200 is turning off everytime I try to connect it to the internet with kubuntu karmic alpha6's network manager
<alokito> why is it happenning?
<alokito> kppp is working fine, but I want to use the default kubuntu network manager
<jsubl2> when you install alphas you have to be prepared to chase down a bug
<alokito> jsubl2: hmm ok but Im not having any other problem, just this
<jsubl2> i dont have any experience with that kinda config... so i have no idea
<alokito> kde has improved a lot, many new features in plasmoid and other apps :)
<alokito> jsubl2: im using a 2g edge connection
<jsubl2> yeah it is lookin better.. not convinced it is the 1 yet. still playin and testin
<jsubl2> dissapointed with kopete and no webcam.
<jsubl2> so is that edge workin for ya
<jsubl2> what kinda thruput
<alokito> jsubl2: is there a difference between direct kubuntu installation and kubuntu-desktop package installation from gnome?
<jsubl2> i like to see the grandkids with the webcam.
<alokito> jsubl2: yah I can connect it with kppp
<jsubl2> not sure but i would think they would be close
<alokito> jsubl2: I installed kubuntu-desktop in jaunty but it looks different from kubuntu karmic
<jsubl2> i am kinda new to kubuntu.. yahoo cutoff the old protocols for kopete so we had to move to a newer distro.... was on debian stable
<alokito> donno if it has changed in karmic or kubuntu-desktop pack is different from original kubuntu
<jsubl2> yeah the first thing i change is the looks anyway
<jsubl2> if the apps are there and work. that is what i would be concerned with
<jsubl2> aptitude search kubuntu    see if you see anything else you might need
<alokito> i used gnome before but now im settled in kde, since kde4.0 release
<P_Kable> Hi there, I'm having an annoying hang at every shutdown. It says: setting advanced power management level to 0x80
<P_Kable> on 904
<alokito> P_Kable: turn off advanced power management from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jsubl2> i see problems shutdown also.. i logout and then shutdown from kdm and it seems to work better
<P_Kable> alokito: thanks I try that right now ;)
<alokito> add this beside ur boot entry: acpi=off
<jsubl2> alokito: what if you are a laptop
<jsubl2> added it right after splash
<alokito> jsubl2: I used it in my old laptop, it runs on dc power though
<jsubl2> ok so maybe it is safe
<jsubl2> kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<alokito> jsubl2: kubuntu-desktop now installs kde4 by default
<jsubl2> awwwwwwww
<alokito> firefox should be default in kde
<alokito> konqueror is not so good for regular browsing
<jsubl2> yeah agreed there
<jsubl2> brb
<alokito> k
 * nit is back.
<cjae> !ktts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktts
<ncfi1013_> what application name do i give kopete in port forwarding rules on the router?
<cjae> !info  ktts
<ubottu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<cjae> !info ktts
<ubottu> Package ktts does not exist in jaunty
<cjae> umm
<ncfi1013_>  i cant connect to my contacts in kopete. it keeps saying that they are offline and that wait till they are online or use software that supports offline protocol.
<cjae> does ktts work with kde 4
<ncfi1013_> is harolddong peterbuldge?
<ncfi1013_> if it is what application name do i give kopete in port forwarding rules on the router? and i cant connect to my contacts in kopete. it keeps saying that they are offline and that wait till they are online or use software that supports offline protocol.
<harolddong> yes
<ncfi1013_> nice can u help me?
<harolddong> I didnt see your question
<ncfi1013_> the people over in xchat arent helping me at all
<ncfi1013_> what application name do i give kopete in port forwarding rules on the router? and i cant connect to my contacts in kopete. it keeps saying that they are offline and that wait till they are online or use software that supports offline protocol.
<harolddong> name it kopete
<harolddong> duh
<ncfi1013_> i did that but its asking for the application name like gaming names
<ncfi1013_> theres nothing even resembling an im name in the list
<ncfi1013_> oh and are the tcp and udp ports the same port number?
<harolddong> see if you can get pidgin installed and talk to me there
<harolddong> and no they arent
<harolddong> I dont think "port forwarding"is really what you want to do. you just want to open ports
<harolddong> so youare probably in the wrong place in your router control panel. that is the first problem. I remember we went through this same thing before
<harolddong> secondly, kopete itself doesnt really any ports that need to be opened.  its the protocols themselves, like aim and yahoo.  I told you this is a txt message the other night
<ncfi1013_> pretend im a newb and have some compassion ha ha
<harolddong> that's what I'm doing
<harolddong> but you're still not getting it
<ncfi1013_> yeah i remember so why doesnt it work perfectly like it has before? does have anything to do with needing to upgrade kde?
<harolddong> can you get pidginn installed?
<ncfi1013_> what am i not getting? what am i not doing right or wrong or overlooking?
<harolddong> well I explain this stuff to you and the next day you're asking me the same questions or in the exact predicament. its like groundhog day
<Commissar_Mo> Hello, having massive issues with resolution on boot - it resets my res every time I logout...
<Commissar_Mo> I have seen all the help-pages on this, and am likely very confused at this point
<Commissar_Mo> anyone in here?
<Pulledteeth> Ubuntu does not detect USB storage devices after it's been running for a bit of time. It sees it in lsusb, but not block device is created/detected, and it's not showing up in fdisk. Anyone got any advice?
<Pulledteeth> s/ubuntu/kubuntu
<sancas> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9853/pantallazoth.jpg
<skierpage> I installed Quicken 2008 using Wine in Kubuntu 9.04, and I have an item in KIckoff for it.  How do I find the command line corresponding to that Kickoff entry?  Is it in a .desktop file somewhere or a .kickoff menu structure?
<skierpage> It's not in ~/.kde/share/config/kickoffrc  ...
<skierpage> C'mon, Windows Start menu has RIGHT-click > Properties > General tab that shows you the exec line.
<skierpage> skierpage, You can't usefully right-click on an item in Kickoff, but right-click its 'K' icon, choose Menu Editor, then navigate mindlessly around until you find the item in a category, then choose it and see the Command line for it, in this case ' env WINEPREFIX="/home/skierpage/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Quicken\qw.exe" '
<skierpage> skierpage, thanks!  U R awesome.
<spooky> hola
<rouser> I'm a total idiot and I deleted my taskbar, so now I have to alt-tab to change programs on my window. Google wasn't helpful at all, is there a quickfix to restore it? New from Ubuntu
<maco> right click on desktop
<rouser> yeah?
<maco> add panel
<rouser> i didn't lose the entire panel, just the part that displayed current tasks/windows
<rouser> is there a way to make a new one then merge it back?
<rouser> nevermind, found it in the cashew
<Balsaq> how much HD space does kubuntu use?
<Balsaq> anyone in here using a one of the many linux OS's on an apple computer?
<jussi01> !anyone | Balsaq
<ubottu> Balsaq: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Balsaq> so i do thisd 1st...!
<Balsaq> newbie here, are so saying i asked my question incorrectly?
<Balsaq> !2004 apple g4 desktop compatibility kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Balsaq> man yur tough...
<Balsaq> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<Balsaq> ah hah
<Balsaq> you like that one
<jussi01> Balsaq: what i meant was if you ask anyone use <foo> here you are likely to get a yes/no answer. if you tell what your actual problem is, the real question that you might ask to someone who does use <foo>...
<Balsaq> dont know what <foo> means but i think i get your point
<jussi01> <foo> is a substitute for any thing, insert what you were asking about there :D
<NeuKe> lol
<HasMa> moin
<NeuKe> :O
<HasMa> :D
<Balsaq> so go like this...<apple> ?
<HasMa> mooin!
<NeuKe> haaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaa
<AbeFi> ihr ratten#
<HasMa> finn ist doof :D
<HasMa> ihr doof
<HasMa> und behind
<AbeFi> schinken!!!!!
<HasMa> karottensaft
<AbeFi> ??
<HasMa> mit riesenrad
<NeuKe> behindert?
<AbeFi> bist bewölkt
<HasMa> www.gidf.de
<HasMa> www.finn-ist-behind.de
<jussi01> hansen: please use english only in here
<jussi01> Balsaq: no, just ask your question...
<jussi01> hansen: sorry...
<Balsaq> ok that is usually my favorite way!
<jussi01> Balsaq: all I was trying to say was ask the real question, not the "anyone" question
<Balsaq> have a nice day jussie01
<LINUX4EVER> hi
<habanany> I need help with karmic
<LINUX4EVER> whats your problem
<habanany> i download the iso, but I have no dvd burner
<LINUX4EVER> you need an virtual drive
<jussi01> habanany: karmic help is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<habanany> forgot to say I have windows 7
<jussi01> habanany: have you a usb pen drive?
<LINUX4EVER> open: http://dream-linux.homelinux.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=62
<jussi01> !usb | habanany
<ubottu> habanany: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<habanany> yes i have a 4 gb pen
<LINUX4EVER> thats not much
<jussi01> habanany: have a look at the first link then
<LINUX4EVER> i have an 8 GB
<habanany> can you repeat the link
<jussi01> !usb | habanany
<jussi01> habanany: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<habanany> yeah usb 4gb
<habanany> thanks guys
<habanany> bye
<bond> hai
<oleg_> всем привет!
<bobback> privet
<kjeldahl> Anybody else got their desktop hosed by dist-upgrade lately (kde 4.3, missing kdebase-workspace packages)?
<bobback>  <bobback> hi
<bobback>  any one can help setting remote debugger?
<bobback>  i mean, every thing is installed but i cant connect
<bobback> have the ips in the allow hosts but still
<Assurbanipal> hi everyone,is there a way to syncronize my windows mobile device contacts with kubuntu?? (kontact or thunderbird)
<James147> Assurbanipal: you can try opensync
<Assurbanipal> is it actually working now??because all my efforts in the past were waste of time :(
<James147> Assurbanipal: not sure, but improvments are made all the time, I havent tryed it in ages so I can say...
<James147> Assurbanipal: The other thing I was looking into was to sync my PDA to google, then sync google to my computer(s) but havent really looked into it yet
<Assurbanipal> i just need my contacts to synchronize....it's a pain in the ass...
<James147> Assurbanipal: yeah, I know how you feel :)
<Assurbanipal> i have switched to ubuntu for about a year on both my laptop and pc and this is one of the biggest annoyances i find... i can't say i miss windows just for that, but is a big problam for me because i exchange personal details with many people all the time and need to have them synced...
<Assurbanipal> it has to be worked out...
<James147> Assurbanipal: I would try syncing with google, you might have more luck
<Assurbanipal> James147: unfortunatelly i have gone through that way for the moment, but is is a work around and not a real solution....does anyone know how syncing works between ubuntu and android?
<val_> AHHHH
<val_> hi !
<gentobuntu> Why can't I see any shared folders from other computers? I installed samba and configured /etc/samba/smb.conf to share folders and restarted samba service...
<gentobuntu> I can see other machines from this kubuntu 9.04, but other machines cant see shares from this machine. Is there a FIREWALL blocking sharing or what?
<gentobuntu> Why does /etc/samba/smb.conf  make any difference, not even a warning when I put something wrong to it?
<James147> gentobuntu: I would make sure samba is useing the same workgroup
<Idhan> is there any way that the plasma widgets appears only when I push control-f12?? and always in the background of my desktop??
<jussi01> is there a way to give openoffice a different theme than everything else?
<James147> Idhan: in kde 4.3 you can have seperate dashboard widgets, so when you push crtl + F12 different widgets will appear, you can configure by zooming out of the desktops (from the cashew) the click configure plasma -> check use seperate dashboard
<James147> Idhan: from what you said you can have no widgets on the desktop, and place widgets on the dashboard so that they appear when you press ctrl+f12
<gentobuntu> James147: It is the same workgroup, here is the conf, it works on Gentoo server like that, http://pastebin.com/d196ac9a2
<James147> gentobuntu: see if you can access it from the computer thats hosting it
<gentobuntu> James147: No. smbtree -does not show any shares, its like /etc/init.d/samba -service does not even read the smb.conf ??
<James147> gentobuntu: As far as I can tell there isent anything wrong with the config
<gentobuntu> James147: smbtree does show shares from other machines..
<gentobuntu> James147: No hyvä kun tuo graafinen juttu ei käynnisty...
<James147> ??
<Idhan> James147: where is this "configure plasma"??
<gentobuntu> James147: The graphical "sahre this folder" does not start at all..
<James147> gentobuntu: is samba installed?
<Idhan> James147: if I add widgets in the dashboard after I press ctr-f12, and I add there some widgets, after I come back to the desktop the same widgets are there
<James147> Idhan: click the cashew thing thats in the corner of the desktop, you should be able to "zoom out"
<gentobuntu> James147: Yes, and I'v /etc/init.d/samba start and allso restart...
<Idhan> James147: ok
<gentobuntu>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                                                                      [ OK ]
<James147> gentobuntu: not sure whats wrong :s you could try purging samba and reinstalling it
<Idhan> James147: yes.. I see the zoom out... I try to move some widgets out of the desktop background in the bottom area..but after I stop the drag action, automatically the return to the desktop area
<James147> Idhan: once you have zoomed out there should be a "configure plasma" option, click that and check "use seperate daskpoard"
<James147> Idhan: this is in kde 4.3.1, not sure it is in kde 4.2.X, what version are you useing?
<Idhan> 4.2.2
<Idhan> James147: are you using kubuntu 9.04?
<James147> Idhan: yes, but with kde 4.3.1
<Idhan> James147:  is that a safe upgrade??
<James147> Idhan: I think it was added to kde 4.3, if you really want it you can upgrade via http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<Idhan> James147: thanks
<James147> Idhan: You welcome :)
<afahrutdinov> Hi
<afahrutdinov> Пт
<gentobuntu> In what conf file is the delay between login and password defined? It is annoying when there is 5sec delay!! Both VNC and SSH has the delay..
<James147> gentobuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=943672 <- might help
<James147> gentobuntu: btw, did you get samba working in the end?
<user_> hi, how i can see what users i have in my os from konsole
<James147> user_: cat /etc/group will show all users including system ones as well as teh groups they belong to
<user_> ok thx
<gentobuntu> James147: Yep, I reinstalled samba and then it started to log errors to /var/log/s... and there was few in my smb.conf, now working 100%
<James147> gentobuntu: :)
<boscop> I'm running ubuntu with xfce and I want to have mouse gestures in konqueror, but I don't have kde control center. is there a way to enable them without installing it?
<boscop> I just need back and forward
<boscop> and a second thing: when I press middle mouse button on a tab, I get a msg: protocol not supported, but the tab doesn't close. I have enabled tab closing with middle mouse button in the settings though
<cajun> I don't know whether it matters, ubuntu or kubuntu. I have Kubuntu Jaunty installed but use gnome more often. One of my users has to change his password regularly yet I have not had to myself.  Is this because he has administrative privileges?
<James147> cajun: I know you can set a time at which passwords expire, not sure if its system wide or user wide though
<James147> cajun: in kuser if you double click on a user to get settings for that user there is a "password managment" tab that lets you set password expiry times
<cajun> well he's the only user on my system that has to reset.  i created a guest account with limited user priveleges and it's pw remains the same.
<James147> cajun: looks to be user spific
<cajun> i used the "Users and Groups" manager to create and make changes for both additional users.
<cajun> kdesudo kuser?
<James147> cajun: the default is no timeout, maby his got set somehow?
<James147> i jsut ran kuser and it asked for password :) needs to be root either way
<cajun> fo some reason, kuser showed that he is disabled. which is odd
<James147> cajun: maby his password expired?
<harolddong> how do I get the kmplayer konqueror plugin to work in jaunty it doesnt play anything
<cajun> he just changed it again last night
<James147> cajun: either way you can try to enable him and take off the expireing password to see if it works
<cajun> kuser is set so that passwords never expire.
<cajun> i don't see a way to change this setting for a specific user
<James147> cajun: for me i click on the user, a box pops up with more info, password expriey is on Password Managment tab
<cajun> ah.  that fixed it.
<cajun> he had expire deadlines.
<cajun> i have no idea how that happened.
<James147> cajun: but now you know how to fix it :)
<cajun> thank you so much.  why is this not available in the gnome version of that app?
<James147> cajun: It might be, I dont use gnome so I dont know what is availble for it
<cajun> yes.  thank you.  i just fixed the geust account.  It was set to expire in 99999999 days
<James147> cajun:  thats prity much never :)
<cajun> yeah I know.  but I fixed them all to never.
<cajun> thank you so much for your help.  i like the KDE4 but it doesn't seem as easy to use as the previous version. i can understand how to do everything that I see when I see screenshots of what others have done w/ it.
<cajun> someone needs to create a really good tutorial on how to use KDE4.
<James147> cajun: I dont find it that hard to use :S and I know others find it easier to use the gnome
<James147> cajun: and a howto for kde4 would be quite along howto :) there is so much you can do
<cajun> they both have their plusses for me.  thanks so much for your help.  have a good one.
<lidinei> Hi, anyone know say why strigi/nepomuk not work on kubuntu?
<Prune> how do I get all network statuses in Quassel?
<simon___> How to make a basic program in linux?
<James147> simon___: depends on what language you want to use, wat tookkit you want to use...
<simon___> i don't know! can you help me? i need something "basic"
<simon___> and easy
<James147> simon___: I would suggest python :) its only an interpreted language and so runs slower tehn most, but is very easy to use
<James147> simon___: http://docs.python.org/tutorial/ <- might be a good place to start
<simon___> ok! tnx. Can you get me a web site whit a Guide on how to use "python"...... ok
<James147> simon___: I would learn the basics of the language and programming in general first then move on to more advanced stuff like gui's later
<BluesKaj> G`Day folks
<simon___> yeh! Tnx again!
<James147> simon___: When you do move to gui's I recomend qt :) but I wouldnet worry about that for now
<simon___> hehe!
<lidinei> Hi, anyone know say why strigi/nepomuk does not work on kubuntu?
<larva> lidinei: it can be made to work by installing soprano-backend-sesame package and linking libjvm.so from your java installation to some folder where it can be found, for example /usr/local/lib/
<simon___> dam dam dam
<simon___> Can
<simon___> Some
<simon___> One
<simon___> Help
<simon___> Me
<simon___> Whit
<simon___> My
<simon___> Problem
<simon___> I
<simon___> Can't
<simon___> Under
<simon___> Stand
<simon___> Python!
<simon___> dam dam dam
<larva> simon___: use the biggest key on your keyboard instead of [enter], please
<simon___> ok! i will REmeber that!
<simon___> sry!
<simon___> dam dam dam
<simon___> Can
<simon___> Some
<simon___> One
<simon___> Help
<simon___> Me
<simon___> Whit
<simon___> My
<simon___> Problem
<Pici> simon___: stop
<Pici> simon___: Python support is in #python
<simon___> #python
<jorgen> hey!
<jorgen> is it correct that karmic is broken right now??
<jorgen> kdebase-workspace-bin: Depends: kdebase-workspace-data (= 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu7) but 4:4.3.1-0ubuntu5 is to be installed
<genii> jorgen: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<genii> !karmic | jorgen
<ubottu> jorgen: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jorgen> ok
<jorgen> tnx :>
<genii> np
<jorgen> what is this channel for btw?
<jorgen> user support?
<Pici> Yes.
<jorgen> ok, tnx
<gianpiero> ciao
<gianpiero> ?list
<gianpiero> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jinkong8272> hp
<jinkong8272> what is this?
<jinkong8272> i enter here in accation
<[-Haza-]> Hey folks. Can i kill the process running on a certain port?
<shrey> how should i start kicker kickoff of suse in kubuntu...i have installed it but how to i start it ?
<andy___> je veux installer google earth sur kubuntu
<handjob> Good afternoon gentleman. Can anyone instruct me how to enable spellchecking in "quassel"? I would not like to commit rape on english language in public.
<andy___> je veux instaler google earth sur kubuntu
<Pici> !fr | andy___
<ubottu> andy___: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<andy___> #ubunto-fr
<andy___> i want to install google earth on ubuntu
<genii> andy____: Perhaps visit for instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<ubuntu> joing #ubuntu+1
<handjob> Does anyone knews how to enable spell checking in "quassel"?
<boscop> konqueror often crashes when using the incremental search
<rosco_y> is there a command I can run to check what type of cpu my ISP is using?
<rosco_y> (from within a telnet prompt)
<pkt> rosco_y: cat /proc/cpuinfo?
<rosco_y> pkt, Thank you!
<pkt> rosco_y: np
<rosco_y> pkt: do you know how to tell if it is a 32 or 64 bit cpu?
<rosco_y> I want to use some dot net software on my isp, but there is a 32 bit and a 64 bit version, and I don't know which to use
<xorred> hey guys how can I extract only 1 folder from my tar.gz backup ?
<rosco_y> xorred: did you try dragging and dropping?
<xorred> and via command line?
<rosco_y> xorred: sorry, I don't know the command line
<rosco_y> I'll bet there is a way, there are a lot of options
<llutz> xorred: tar xf tarfile.tar dir
<llutz> xorred: tar xzf tarfile.tar.gz dir
<handjob> rosco_y: lshw | less - then find "cpu" section.
<xorred> llutz: how do I extract to /media/disk for example?
<xorred> to a specific destination
<llutz> xorred: man tar  (-C)
<xorred> yea it's 30 pages long vs. just one command
<xorred> I know "man", that's why I'm here
<handjob> I wander why "sudo apt-get update/upgrade" does not include kernel upgrade?
<llutz> handjob: use dist-upgrade
<Pici> handjob: Because the kernel packages are pulled in via a package dependency. You'd need to use apt-get dist-upgrade to get that.
<handjob> Thank you gentleman.
<W4gn3r> did anyone ever try KOffice?
<xorred> how do I proceed if I lost my /boot folder?
<xorred> I lost my /boot folder and now typing out of a live cd
<rj_> I tried to Install kOffice
<rj_> however, kubuntu won't let me :(
<W4gn3r> lol
<W4gn3r> I'm really curious, but I can't install it cuz I'm creating a live CD version
<rj_> I have a problem:
<W4gn3r> =/
<rj_> My laptop battery is dead
<rj_> and it sets the time at 1969
<rj_> everytime I turn it on
<rj_> and when I try to boot kubuntu
<xorred> how do I proceed if I lost my /boot folder?
<rj_> it crashes
<W4gn3r> xorred: afaik, you can copy the live CD boot folder to your HD
<xorred> relly?
<xorred> and how do I reinstall grub then?
<xorred> as I have windows too...
<W4gn3r> rj_: did you try to boot on text mode?
<xorred> don't wanna lose the windows boot loader
<Mufasa> rj_: replace battery
<W4gn3r> xorred: you can install grub normally, but you'll need to manually edit your menu.lst
<rj_> yes, I did, my only question is "what do I need to so that Linux doesn't check the date?"
<rj_> I can replace the battery
<xorred> hmmm... but the live cd detects any OSs that are there
<xorred> I guess there is a way to follow the same procedure?
<rj_> can't
<xorred> somehow it automatically detects there is another OS
<xorred> no need to manually do anything?
<W4gn3r> xorred: it does detect, but during installation
<W4gn3r> during the system installation
<rj_> it crashes 'cause  of the time set at 1969
<W4gn3r> xorred: but it's simple, just 4 small lines, and you can add you Windows partition to the grub list
<rj_> so....?
<W4gn3r> rj_: buy a battery =/
<W4gn3r> it's cheaper and faster
<rj_> Can't
<rj_> I'm not in the US
<rj_> I'm in latin america
<rj_> so....
<rj_> No one ships here
<rj_> besides that, it's an ibook....
<W4gn3r> any PC battery is the same
<W4gn3r> u can buy one anywhere
<Mufasa> rj_: try to set date very early durring boot to later date
<rj_> no, there's no battery inside of apple laptops, well at least on ibooks G3
<rj_> I did that, and Linux was acting stupid....
<W4gn3r> xorred: you must copy the boot folder, generate the boot and init files, and install grub
<rj_> wait, during boot ?
<rj_> how do you do that?
<rj_> ???
<xorred> how do I do that
<W4gn3r> xorred: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<handjob> Gentleman i want to install nvidia drivers using tty1 however installer is whining about running X session. The problem is when i kill "X" i am automaticly dropped to login ( gdm? ) so i guess i must stop it first however i don't see it in init.d?
<Mufasa> rj_: create file /etc/rcS.d/S01changedate.sh then insert command there that will change date to something closer to 2009
<Mufasa> rj_: it should work unless it craches sooner than system v
<W4gn3r> handjob: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ?
<rj_> @Mufasa what is the command?
<llutz> handjob: ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, install nvidia then
<xorred> that link only explains if you have boot folder untouched
<xorred> mine is gone
<Mufasa> rj_: i knew you'd ask… wait i havent done it in ages…
<alexis_> hi! how to enable video's thumbnails?
<alexis_> in kde 4.3.x
<handjob> The problem is as i pointed before that i don't have "gdm" in my "init.d". Mostly strange.
<alexis_> (in konqueror or desktop)
<llutz> handjob: xdm/kdm?
<handjob> llutz: Of course. "Kdm" - thank you kind sir.
<Mufasa> rj_: something like that: date -s 2009.04.08-22:46+0100
<rj_> @Mufasa you sure?
<Mufasa> rj_: no… :)
<Mufasa> rj_: check that in console first
<rj_> so... I'm a total newbie.... so how?
<Mufasa> rj_: try alt+f2 and type xterm
<Mufasa> rj_: then inside that window
<rj_> nothing happened....
<rj_> hey, for the command, is this correct: "date set="2 OCT 2006 18:00:00""
<rj_> ???
<Mufasa> rj_: there it is: date -s "wed jul 30 19:41:00 BST 2008"
<Mufasa> that works
<rj_> @mufasa ok, so I'm about to restart my laptop....
<rj_> @mufasa If I don't comeback, tell my wife and daughter that I love them....
<jarek> kubuntu.pl
 * Ev0luti0n_ listening to Deep Purple - Child in time
<rosco_y> Does anyone know of a good XML editor for Linux?
<mostafa_> any body knows how to auto power on the computer ?
<david__> hey
<_motti_> hi guys. I'm trying to install a latex package on kubuntu and I'm constantly failing. Is there anyone here who has the know how?
<maxx_> привет всем
<maxx_> есть кто нибудь из России???
<maxx_> а тут всегда молчат?
<maxx_> hi all
<maxx_> я не  могу понять здесь вообще говорят???
<maxx_> или нет?
<chalcedony> hi maxx_
<maxx_> щщщщщ
<maxx_> hi
<maxx_> ))))
<chalcedony> you might see if there is a #ubuntu-ru or so ?
<maxx_> yes
<maxx_> Thank u very much
<maxx_> <chalcedony>Where are u from?
<maxx_> USA?
<ergnarsln> b
<chalcedony> maxx_, yes
<maxx_> )))) great
<maxx_> I`m from Russia
<maxx_> Ubuntu forever
<maxx_> the best system
<dracnoc> damn, it's quiet in here. Anyone got something to say? Perhaps they ran over a cat today... that would be interesting.
<dracnoc> Or even a comment about Karmic doing something with KDE4.3.1 - that would be nice.
<dracnoc> ok.. ok... how about a small anecdote about Slackware? Not even a small limerick about XFCE?
<etienne_> hello
<dracnoc> OMG!!! Life! Hello!
<maxximo> #ubuntu.ru
 * dracnoc PrintScreens the moment
<dracnoc> maxximo: what about Russian Ubuntu chat?
 * dracnoc falls over
<luca> kubuntu is stuck in a grey screen with balls when switching from battery to ac. This only happen if I made a suspension since last reboot.
<ikonia> dracnoc: easy on the /me commands please
<dracnoc> I'm guessing laptop... make and model?
<luca> fujitsu-siemens amilo m3438g
<dracnoc> i know fu-si laptops are a little weird when it comes to suspend/resume, any error messages?
<epimeth> aloha peeps! :-)
<dracnoc> hiya epimeth
<luca> I don't know which log file to search
<dracnoc> ikonia: two whole /me comms, not exactly a flood...
<dracnoc> at least peeps are talking
<epimeth> so I was wondering... how do I get the desktop cube effect to work like it did in compiz?  IE ctrl+alt+mouseclick + mousemove?
<ikonia> dracnoc: hence why I said easy on them please,
<dracnoc> ikonia: no probs, i'm just glad the room is moving
<epimeth> and what the heck is this?  (just came up) freenode-connect [freenode@freenode/bot/connect] requested CTCP VERSION from epimeth:
<ikonia> if it's quiet, no need to make it noisey, just ask a support question and if someone knows the answer they will answer
<ikonia> epimeth: a freenode bot, the guys in #freenode can explain it for you
 * epimeth pumps up the jams
<epimeth> ikonia: I figured... thanks tho
<dracnoc> epimeth: did you look install the "desktop-effects-kde" package?
<dracnoc> look to install*
<dracnoc> damn, that was a terrible typo
<epimeth> dracnoc: I don't want compiz as my window manager... I just want to know if the kdm effects allow me to configure it like compiz does by default?  I don't like ctrl+f11 to pop it up and enter to select the desktop I want
<dracnoc> kde effects uses compiz, all part of the same thing, but you can configure the key combo
<luca> when stuck on grey screen, my system keeps responding to x events (i can blindly write to a shell )
<epimeth> dracnoc: it uses compiz, yes, but its integrated into kdm... like I said, I don't want compiz to be my window manager!  When trying to configure the shortcut, mouseclick is not an option....
<luca> [75074.252098] r8169 0000:01:05.0: wake-up capability disabled by ACPI
<luca> dmesg output ??
<dracnoc> luca, fu-si laptops are funny things, some really weird hardware in there. You may not have much luck with the greyscreen resume/suspend problem. It has been a weakness of (K)ubuntu in the past. Unless someone has found a solution by accident, you may be stuck.
<dracnoc> epimeth: give me a moment, I have it running here. I'll have a play with the options. What's your mouse device (touchpad, mouse (PS2/USB))?
<dracnoc> epimeth: my mouse seems to work here.
<dracnoc> epimeth: not sure why yours is not recognised
<dracnoc> (as a key combo)
<epimeth> dracnoc: touchpad... where did you change your settings?
<dracnoc> epimeth: I have the compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) installed. The key combo should work through that.
<luca> dracnoc: after a reboot I can switch between battery and ac without any problem. After suspension I can't switch to ac anymore, unless i connect power cable while on  suspension and then wake up. could you tell me wich log file to look into?
<luca> my laptop is one step to work perfectly
<luca> please help me
<dracnoc> luca, give me a few minutes. I'll try to find out what i can
<luca> thanks!
<dracnoc> luca: it seems to be a problem running back to 2005... hold on
<dracnoc> luca: you can run with ACPI support off, but you will lose battery indicators
<dracnoc> luca: there appears to be no fix
<luca> dracnoc: I serched a lot on my issue but without success. can you tell me where you found those infos?
<dracnoc> luca, sorry, i compile info from a lot of different sources (some of read at over 2000+ words/minute). It's a general opinion from various forums ubuntuforums.org/linuxquestions.org, etc. I may have missed something (I'm only human afterall!), but those two are a good start.
<dracnoc> some of us read*
<dracnoc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673833 - might help you
<luca> thank you very much. I apreciate your help! afterall kubuntu is great for my laptop
<dracnoc> luca: glad i could help in some way. any more questions, please feel free to ask!
<dracnoc> luca: this might help too - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497909
<dracnoc> might?! may* damn, my english is all over the place tonight...
<dracnoc> wb luca
<luca> it seems that my issue is vanishing after log-out
<luca> and i don't have any issue with gnome or fluxbox
<luca> can i force logout before any suspension?
<dracnoc> ok... so it's not a hardware issue.
<dracnoc> luca: logout before suspension? Doesn't one contradict the other? You cannot "suspend" an account if you have logged out of it...
<luca> why? I'm talking about suspension to ram. If i suspend at the login screen that would save a lot of time in comparison to a full reboot
<dracnoc> ah, i see... excuse me.
<dracnoc> hold on.
<luca> for sure, it would be more usefull to suspend the logged session
<luca> ah, i'm running nvidia drivers!
<dracnoc> It seems to be a problem with even modern Fu-Si hardware (no real surprises there!)
<dracnoc> I can easily link to 500+ pages with Fu-Si laptops with suspend to RAM problems. You may have a insolvable problem!!
<dracnoc> I go back to my original point that Fu-Si laptops are a pain to work with, the H/W is a little odd at best, at the Sus. to RAM is a "fortunate" and somewhat minimal problem from what I can see.
<luca> tank you ! I will try disabling nvidia proprietary drivers, If all goes well with the open driver i may send an e-mail to nvidia!
<dracnoc> luca: good luck!
<luca> thanks!
<luca> bye
<sourcemaker> what is the best newsgroup server (using knode)
<sourcemaker> !newsgroup
<ubottu> There are Ubuntu newsgroups via NNTP at news.gmane.org
#kubuntu 2009-09-25
<sourcemaker> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sourcemaker> !knode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knode
<alexis_> hi! i dont have preview with video file in kde 4.3.2 (kubuntu jaunty). How activate that ?
<Lazydog> hello, I just installed kubuntu on a laptop for testing and was wondering how does one open the control center for setting up the look and feel of kde?
<dracnoc> alexis: do you mean the thumbnail preview with Dolphin?
<Fanfare> alexis_: i think u need ffmpegthumbnailer package...
<Fanfare> Lazydog: kmenu / Computer / Systemsettings
<dracnoc> Lazydog:  you need to find the System Settings in your menu, you usually find it under "Favourites"
<Lazydog> thnx Fanfare and dracnoc
<alexis_> Fanfare:  i just tried now, but nothing happens, maybe i need to restart my session but... ?
<Fanfare> alexis_: then try mplayerthumbs package and hover over a video
<dracnoc> alexis_, Fanfare, maybe try installing mplayerthumbs
<dracnoc> bah! you beat me to it!
<Fanfare> :-)
<dracnoc> :P
<Fanfare> dracnoc: do u work with marble and gpsd? i cant get marble to show my pos from gpsd...
<dracnoc> Fanfare: nope, sorry, can't help you there. I have never used marble or gpsd
<alexis_> Fanfare: hum no. in dolphin i have a preview in the right tab, but i would like to have juste a "preview" in the file's icon (and in konqueror that i used).
<alexis_> (*that i use)
<Fanfare> alexis_: ok, then try dolphins settings there u can define what files show a thumb... maybe video is of
<alexis_> (i dont find no more option to configure that for video file in this version of konqueor - that was existing in kde 3.5x)
<alexis_> your right! it work in dolphin now with mplayerthumbs
<alexis_> ok.. and in konq too, now i can check the box to see that
<alexis_> thanks
<alexis_> orther question: in konqueror/kde 3.5 (now in 4.3.2), in the top right, i had a field/filter (you enter juste some letter and only the files corresponding are displayed). i cant get this option now...
<alexis_> (i have just a internet/google search field)
<alexis_> ideas?
<Fanfare> ctrl+i in dolphin?
<alexis_> that!
<alexis_> but i dont have that in konqueror
<alexis_> regression?
<Fanfare> alexis_: konqi has extras / Filters
<alexis_> where?
<Fanfare> nothing like that in dolphin afaik
<ncfi1013> harolddong
<Fanfare> Extras / Filters there are all filetypes listed...
<Fanfare> alexis_: u can try <path>/*.pdf as address in konqi
<Fanfare> if u want to filter for extensions
<alexis_> ok i see that i can install more package/plugins-extension etc of konqueror. one of this have this filter
<alexis_> :)
<johnny_> hey ppl
<alexis_> all works with the good package. i can add the new toolbar with this filter like ctr-i in dolphin. tx!
<Fanfare> alexis_: which package? ho did u add?
<alexis_> konqueror-plugin-dirfilter
<alexis_> then configure toolbar
<alexis_> toolbar filter <DirFilter>
<hquadrat> anyone bored and wants to teach me how I can automatically load dropbox file-sync at my kubutu-startu?
<Fanfare> hquadrat: dont know what dropbox is, but did u check systemsettings / advanced / autostart?
<hquadrat> thanks for the hint
<Fanfare> alexis_: one should mention that <DirFilter> only appears when showing local path :-)
<hquadrat> Fanfare: worked fine
<hquadrat> at least I hope ;-9
<alexis_> maybe.. i use path :)
<Fanfare> hquadrat: also watch out because of sessionmanagement...
<hquadrat> what is sessionmanagement?
<hquadrat> users logging in and starting a session?
<Fanfare> sessionmanagement stores running apps while kde shuts down and restart them  on new login...
<hquadrat> o.k.
<hquadrat> then what else do I have to do?
<Fanfare> if dropbox is no kde app, then u might ignore sessionmanagement and use autostart.
<hquadrat> o.k.
<hquadrat> no, it's a third party app
<hquadrat> http://www.getdropbox.com
<hquadrat> by the way
<hquadrat> and thank you Fanfare
<Fanfare> ubuntu has its own online storage service... one.ubuntu.com
<hquadrat> ah, interesting
<hquadrat> I'll check that out
<hquadrat> even I choose dropbox because it runs on Win, Mac and Linux
<Kyral> Yea Dropbox :)
<meme> buenas quisiera saber como funcionan las cuentas de usuario en especifico con los archivos guardados tendrian acceso todos los usuario o solo
<meme> el usuario al que le pertenecen
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<baxtoninc> hello
<meme> ok
<meme> im sorry
<baxtoninc> how do i get my avant window nav to be there at start up?
<genii> meme: No worries :)
<baxtoninc> awn manger seems to be lacking that choice
<baxtoninc> I am running UE 2.0
<baxtoninc> I have to select it from apps every time
<genii> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<baxtoninc> it is the same thing
<baxtoninc> ubuntu
<baxtoninc> any 1 else know how to have avant window running at start up?
<baxtoninc> ???????????
<baxtoninc> FUCK IT
<baxtoninc> HELLO IS THIS EVEN REAL?????????????
<baxtoninc> THIS IS RETARDED FUCK THIS
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Tactical_Chicken is now known as Smicken
<Tactical_Chicken> no one talkin eh?
<Kyral> mm?
<Tactical_Chicken> seems like it be quiet on the front
<genii> No pending support questions at the moment, apparently :)
<Tactical_Chicken> ooohhhhh  right....kubuntu chan....
<Fanfare> well, i got one?
<Kyral> If anyone wants to take on Karmic :P
<Tactical_Chicken> lol...nope....too buggy still
<genii> Kyral: They have #ubuntu+1 for Karmic :)
<genii> !ask | Fanfare
<ubottu> Fanfare: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kyral> genii: Which is why I'm talking there and not here :)
<Fanfare> hhow can i query (via dbus) all kressources for addressbooks from bash?
<Fanfare> genii: took a while to type :-)
<jsubl2> since updating to 4.3.1 it does not find my battery.  says i dont have one
<rejohn> Has ubuntu made Firefox 3.5 available for U & KU 9.04?  If not, why not?
<genii> !info firefox-3.5
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
 * genii sips
<angie> hola
<angie> hola
<duryodhan> Hi .. I am using KDE4 and I added the twitter widget to desktop, removed it and when I try to add it again I see a hourglass icon next to the star, anyone know what that is ?
<genii> !es | angie
<ubottu> angie: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> (at least I think in Columbia it's predominantly spanish... )
<Gilboman007> lol how do you reset the root password
<Gilboman007> if you cant remeber the password
<Tactical_Chicken> 220 volts
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<Gilboman007> ha ha ha
<Gilboman007> that would fix it
<jsubl2> hehehe
<Tactical_Chicken> can't wait for lucid lynx to come out
<Gilboman007> if i dont come back ooops
<Tactical_Chicken> lol
<Tactical_Chicken> guess he'll  be using a live version
<rejohn> What is _your_ recommendation regarding upgrading from Firefox 3.0 to FF 3.5 - Is it worthwhile, valueable, better than 3.0?
<Tactical_Chicken> i think so
<Tactical_Chicken> 3.5.3 to be exact
<Tactical_Chicken> i also add the 1-click weather addon ...it sure is sweet
<rejohn> Tactical_Chicken: thx.  what are the most important improvements, as far as you're concerned?
<Tactical_Chicken> speed
<Tactical_Chicken> didn't really notice a whole lot in the cosmetic dept but it sure seems speedier
<rejohn> Tactical_Chicken: and you think it is highly stable & reliable?
<Tactical_Chicken> still testing that aspect but so far so good
<Tactical_Chicken> i had a helluva time with firefox til i figured out how to get java to install
<rejohn> Tactical_Chicken: in a short sentence, how did you get java to install?
<Tactical_Chicken> the only problems i have had is with compatibility issues on some websites where their links only seem to work in internet explorer
<Tactical_Chicken> hhmmm ... i used Synaptic package manager... within it search jre
<rejohn> Tactical_Chicken: thx :)
<Tactical_Chicken> welcome
<Tactical_Chicken> quassel ought to be ousted..... kvirc 4 is the way to go for sure
<Alex_> question: is it possible to give access to only some specific directories to ssh clients who connect to my server?
<mariosk8s> alex_ is using fs permission an option?
<maxximo> #ubuntu.ru
<maxximo> привет всем
<infected> hello?
<infected> How can i install themes on kubuntu 9.04?
<infected> Please someone help me
<infected> How can i install themes on kubuntu 9.04???????????????????
<infected> Help me please
<Adrian___> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Adrian___> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<Adrian___> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Adrian___> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Walex> unfortunately what Ubotu says is extremely optimistic. The heuristics don't actually work that well.
<Walex> I did some test before a certain (small) improvement was made and over 6 months a filesystem becase SEVEN TIMES (not 70%) slower.
<Walex> anyhow defrag as such is a bad idea, as it may not be in the end very effective and it can be slow and risky. Much better to dump and restore.
<Walex> but not using actual 'dump' and 'restore' programs, but something like 'star'.
<Adrian___> exit
<ubsafder> my usb devicesy default how can i find them ? don't get mounted and seen in dolphin b
<ubsafder> sorry i meant : my usb device are not in dolphin, how can i find an mount them
<Adrian___> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<gerard_> hola
<gerard_> hay alguien?
<gerard_> helloo?
<Pici> !es | gerard_
<ubottu> gerard_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RockyM> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<marcuccio> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<marcuccio> ciao
<marcuccio> !list
<Elone> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<IceGuest_75_> Hey
<horst> Hallo Freunde. Ich habe mich mit horst      ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL in die /etc/sudoers eingetragen, muss aber immer noch in der Konsole das sudo-Passwort eintragen. Ich bin auch in der Gruppe sudo. Kubuntu 9.04 läuft bei mir.
<horst> was könnte helfen?
<gerard_> hello
<BeNnYdRaGoNbOy> Hi :)
<horst> hat keiner einen rat für mich. habe schon das wiki durch
<Pici> !de | horst
<ubottu> horst: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<horst> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<horst> and now in english lol. i im in sudo group and horst      ALL = NOPASSWD: ALL in  /etc/sudoers written, but ie to put password in console. whats wrong
<JuJuBee> I use my laptop for web development and somehow postfix got installed and I do not wish it to be. How can I find out what program installed postfix as a dependency?
<horst> why i must put password in konsole?
<jonathan__> !kmyfirewall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmyfirewall
<jonathan__> !info kmyfirewall
<ubottu> kmyfirewall (source: kmyfirewall): iptables based firewall configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1265 kB, installed size 4412 kB
<nameiner> JuJuBee: do you still need help?
<NeKit> Can I downgrade Kubuntu 9.04 kernel and X-Server to 8.10
<genii> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<NeKit> I mean to all system, only kernel and X-Server
<NeKit> *not
<NeKit> I want to install fglrx for HD3870x2
<NeKit> It mysteriosly worked on 8.10, Fglrx version I used was 9.2
<NeKit> Although I couldn't get to work 9.3
<NeKit> I tried to downgrade only Xorg, but it didn't helped
<NeKit> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<NeKit> ubottu: so you are bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about so you are bot
<NeKit> ubottu: :)
<BeNnYdRaGoNbOy> You just got called a bot, by a bot.. haha :)
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<genii> NeKit: I'd suggesting keeping the Jaunty kernel and Xorg where they are and trying the manual way suggested here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually
<NeKit> genii: the problem is, HD3870x2 isn't supported by Fglrx
<aaron___> hi
<aaron___> where can i upgrade from KDE 4.2.2 to KDE 4.3.1
<genii> aaron___: The link is in the channel topc
<BeNnYdRaGoNbOy> IceChat is rather awkward.. I closed it, and when I came back this server wasn't in my list.. Even though I saved it. :S
<NeKit> I tried numerous times, but all what I got was lock-up with mix from BIOS and white screen
<genii> NeKit: As a last resort I might advise to look at http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272346
<NeKit> genii: thanks... this something interesting
<NeKit> I don't thing anyway  I used then more than one
<NeKit> *it
<varanus> guys, is it possible to have kontact on the "system tray" and not korganizer? ?
<flamez> How Make a irc server on ubuntu ?
<flamez> ?
<flamez> Someone
<flamez> Someone
<flamez> Someone
<flamez> Someone
<Pici> flamez: Install ircd, configure.
<Pici> Search the repositories for a suitable package.
<flamez> How Make a irc server on ubuntu ?
<Pici> flamez: Find an ircd that you like and use your package manager to install it
<flamez> What ircd is easy to install and use ?
<Pici> flamez: I don't know, sorry.
<flamez> I,m root and the Terminal say's Are you ROOT ?
<flamez> How fix it ?
<Pici> flamez: You need to prefix your commands with 'sudo' if you want to run them as root.
<Pici> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<flamez> ici i use dudo
<flamez> sudo
<flamez> What command to install it use you ?
<flamez> ok Another qeustion How run Hybrid ircd if i downloaded it ?
<flamez> ?
<genii> flamez: If you installed it by way of something like:  sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid                then it should have an /etc/init.d entry and start automatically
<flamez> Starting Hybrid 7 IRC Server: ircd-hybridflamez@ubuntu:~$  <- Nothing starts
<genii> flamez: No, it DID start
<flamez> what now
<Pici> !crosspost | flamez
<ubottu> flamez: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<genii> flamez: Connect to it with your irc client, putting the machines IP address (or name of localhost) as the servername and port 6667
<flamez> How can i connect to my ircd server
<flamez> Can you give a exaple how i ruconnect
<flamez> connect
<flamez> i using ubuntu 9.4
<Pici> flamez: use your irc client and enter 'localhost' as the server name.
<flamez> Ty
<flamez> I can't go on map hybrit IRCD it say's don't have the primensions  Im ROOT
<flamez> someone know why ?
<robin0800> flamez: you might have to register
<flamez> Can you say how ?
<robin0800> flamez: no try their web site
<flamez> Whut
<robin0800> flamez: I like freenode but you should register with them too
<genii> flamez: From: http://www.ircd-hybrid.org/support.html     "IRC contact: #ircd-coders on irc.ircd-hybrid.org"      so their support channel is not on freenode but their own system
<robin0800> genii: It would appear you can still join that channel from freenode
<genii> flamez: So I suggest:   /server irc.ircd-hybrid.org              and then after connected to their server: /join #irc-coders                and then bother them there
<genii> robin0800: Ah, nice
<genii> flamez: In that case just: /join #irc-coders
<flamez> Nobody Anwers
<flamez> :(
<robin0800> flamez: no they don't but I can see your message
<flamez> Robin can you help me ?
<ricardo__> buenas tardes
<robin0800> flamez: no I use Konversation
<flamez> Robin i use to Konversation
<robin0800> flamez: its just been updated
<NeKit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272346 - Still can't get HD 3870x2 to work:(
<shiftless> hi all
<shiftless> i just upgraded to kubuntu from ubuntu 9.04. im loving it so far. having a few problems im trying to get ironed out though. one problem is network manager. for some reason, its not seeing any wireless access points when i go to add a new connection. i havent used network manager in a long time, since ive been using wicd, but id like to get it to work if possible. any idea why this problem might occur?
<zebastian> i want to back up to my external drive, will this do it: rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/$USERNAME/ /media/mybackup/
<zebastian> ¿?
<genii> zebastian: That looks about right. May require sudo and specific user home dir path if path /media/mybackup is not writable to username
<zebastian> genii, it seems to be working
<zebastian> i did do this rsync -avh --delete --stats /home/sebastian/ /media/SAMSUNG/mybackup
<James147> zebastian: the trailing / is important if I remember right
<p0lym0rf1c> hi all, can anyone help with a broadcom wireless prob?  have been through 3 different drivers, and have probs with all.  found a couple threads talking about kernel being the prob, but I haven't been able to find any solution
<shentey> Hi, does anybody know what happened to the KDE build of project neon? They haven't been updated since mid of August :-(
<shentey> I use project neon when hacking on KDE
<davidt> Anybody know how to fix a missing KDE session option in 9.10? I did an upgrade the other day and KDE is missing as an option when logging in.
<genii> !karmic | davidt
<ubottu> davidt: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 29th, 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<davidt> Ubottu: Thanks. I know of the status and that it will break. Just wondering if somebody had seen this problem before...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> davidt: More importantly is the channel the bot points you to for questions on 9.10 ... #ubuntu+1 and not here in #kubuntu
<zahir> bonjour
<davidt> Thanks Genii!
<shentey> let me rephrase: what's the status of project neon? does anybody know if there will be updated packages for 9.04?
<shentey> nobody?
<latitude> hello everyone, i am attmepting to configure a dell latitude with kubuntu 9.04 i have a tutorial however it is a bit above me, would anyone be willing to help?
<James147> latitude: sure, what do you need help with exatly?
<nixternal> latitude: what's up? I am running a Latitude D830 right now
 * nixternal guesses wifi?
<latitude> Sorry, its a latitude xt. So it has touch screen things that need to be installed. Here is what i have found for information, its just a bit above me. http://www.mayrhofer.eu.org/Default.aspx?pageid=77
<nixternal> oh wow, ya that one will be over my head..though I know people who have touchscreens and Kubuntu on them
<latitude> yah its not presented in a clear manner either. First step is chaning the xserver to the version being used in Karmic
<nixternal> ya, not a good idea unless you really know what you are doing...you could always run Karmic on it too...Karmic is actually in pretty decent shape right now, so you might be able to test it out and play around with it to see if you can get it working there...I typically wouldn't suggest an unstable release, but it might be something to consider
<nixternal> seeing as we are a month away from release on karmic, nothing should blow up between now and then, but you never know :)
<nixternal> I think we got over our blow ups from last week...seems we got it out of our system :)
<latitude> Reall a month huh... has the boot time increased? cause that would save me having to download and install th patches
<latitude> LOL last week
<latitude> I am going to give this unit to a proffessor as his first linux box (as he loves his tablet)
<James147> nixternal: not all issues are fixed, some ppl are having kwin be uninstalled on updates of alpha 6
<nixternal> oh wow, ya then maybe karmic isn't the way to go if you are giving it to a new user :)
<nixternal> James147: who needs kwin :p
<latitude> Yah i dont want to ruin his linux experience
<James147> well, you dont need it, but it caused kde to be missing form kdm as well
<latitude> the site provides patches that have been compiled i am just not sure how to install them
<aaron___> hello
<latitude> The thing is i need to start with an xserver replacement to use the upcoming radeon drivers..Does thisseem correct?
<latitude> He provides his xorg.conf file, if i just replace it will i be good to go or will it just crash the yet to be replaced xserver?
<timboy> I was told to make echo -n 170 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/speed permanent to put it in my /etc/rc.d/rc.local file but that file doesn't exist and putting it in /etc/rc.local doesn't work either. can someone help?
<latitude> be honest here guys, how bad is karmic? is it mainly stable?
<nixternal> latitude: grab the live cd iso for karmic and see how that works out -> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20090924/  <- I think this is the one I used yesterday and it was working...this will allow you to see if things are working in Karmic or not, since he wants you to install the kernel from Karmic
<James147> latitude: I am having no problems with it on my laptop and in a vm on my desktop
<nixternal> latitude: ditto...I run nothing but karmic on all of my machines (8 in total)
<James147> latitude: but quite a few do have the some issues every now and then
<nixternal> well my server is still jaunty cuz I have been to lazy to upgrade it
<genii> latitude: I had it make my box unusable 3-4 times now so staying with Jaunty for the moment until at least an RC
<nixternal> genii: that was last week right?
<James147> nixternal: my server will remain jaunty till karmic is stable :)
<nixternal> with the new upstart scripts
<nixternal> James147: ya, probably the same here since it runs headless
<nixternal> don't feel like hooking up monitors and keyboards...to lazy
<latitude> Doesnt karmic have some major touch screen updates? and if i get lost i am sure you nice guys will help me out
<genii> nixternal: Yes. Also some fubar with fsck.ext4 which removes all in / and puts it in numbered recovery files in /lost+found
<nixternal> wow, I didn't experience that one (yet?)
<nixternal> I have learned not to update so quickly now..I will check on IRC first to see if anyone is crying that Karmic ate their kids
<genii> latitude: #ubuntu+1 is where to enquire at length about Karmic :)
<latitude> genii: thanks
<xddw> can someone help me installing ices0
<juliotrujillo> alguien habla español???
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<genii> juliotrujillo: eg: /join #kubuntu-es
<juliotrujillo> muchas gracias por tu respuesta
<juliotrujillo> ok
<juliotrujillo> adios
<juliotrujillo> viva ¡ ESPAÑA
<genii> Hehe
<daniele__RM> hi
<daniele__RM> who help me to upgrade my kubuntu6?
<genii> daniele__RM: Use the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) method
<daniele__RM> genii: is not easy kubunto 6 doesn't have repository :(
<daniele__RM> edigy doen't exist :(
<daniele__RM> automatic upgrade fails
<genii> daniele__RM: You should be able to go from 6.06 directly to 8.04
<genii> (skipping all the intermediate releases which are now EOL)
<nameiner_> Does anybody know if it is possible to change the sensitivity of the volume sliders in kmix?
<daniele__RM> not automatically
<daniele__RM> i'd like to cjhange my repository
<daniele__RM> with 9.4 repository
<daniele__RM> but i don't know if my pc restart again after this
<genii> daniele__RM: Just switching out a 9.04 mirror list for a 6.06 one will break your system nhorribly
<daniele__RM> ok.. and so..? i neet to reinstal my system?
<daniele__RM> i don't like this
<genii> daniele__RM: Perhaps you haven't even tried the update-manager-core package and then doing the: sudo do-release-upgrade -d                ...because that DOES DIRECTLY FROM 6.06 to 8.04
<Pici> genii: using the -d switch means that you want the latest development release.  you want -m instead for dapper to hardy
<genii> Pici: Apologies. But same principle applies that 7.04,7.10 path is not required
<Pici> Right
<daniele__RM> genii: my repository are died.... i cant download any packet...
<genii> daniele__RM: What does:  lsb_release -a             say?
<daniele__RM> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<daniele__RM>   adobe-flashplugin: Dipende: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.20.0) ma 1.12.3-0ubuntu1 sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libcairo2 (>= 1.6.0) ma 1.2.4-1ubuntu2.2 sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0) ma 2.3.2-7ubuntu2 sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5) ma 2.2.1-5ubuntu0.2 sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1-21) ma 1:4.1.1-13ubuntu5 sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.12.0) ma 2.10.6-0ubuntu3.1 sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libnspr4-0d ma non sta per essere installato
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libnss3-1d ma non è installabile
<daniele__RM>                      Dipende: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.5) ma 1.14.5-0ubuntu1 sta per essere installato
<genii> Damn not fast enough
<daniele__RM> sorry
<genii> daniele__RM: What does:  lsb_release -a             say?
<daniele__RM> i cant resolve my dependency because my repository are dayed
<genii> 6.06 repositories are still online. You must have another version
<daniele__RM> my ver is edigy
<daniele__RM> cen you send my the url?
<daniele__RM> cen?can
<daniele__RM> repository url
<daniele__RM> i use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<daniele__RM> amd so on
<genii> daniele__RM: Replace then in your sources.list where it says something like xx.archive.ubuntu.com            with old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com , do an apt-get update
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Jaunty (9.04) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bobbob1016> I'm running Kubuntu Jaunty with KDE 4.3 completely updated NVidia 185 drivers, and compiz, but I can't seem to get my filetransfer notifier thing in my system tray to open up, any ideas?
<daniele__RM> genii: do ypu have this packet?
<daniele__RM> libatk1.0-0
<genii> daniele__RM: No. Do: alt-f2      then put in:  kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list              and in the editor, replace all http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu      with: http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu                         then save it. Then do in Konsole:  sudo apt-get update                       after that you should  be able to continue
<daniele__RM> tnx
<daniele__RM> i 'll try now
 * genii makes another, stronger, pot of coffee
<daniele__RM> genii: tnx
<daniele__RM> noe is started utomatically upgrate to 7.4
<daniele__RM> no sorry
<daniele__RM> ok i'll try
<daniele__RM> update-manager-core doesn't exist :(
<genii> daniele__RM: add into /etc/apt/sources.list  as before with the alt-f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list way...  a line:  deb http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse                then save, do again the: sudo apt-get update
<daniele__RM> yes i'll do it
<daniele__RM> i' have do it
<daniele__RM> but... i can find onli update-manager :(
<daniele__RM> and not update-manager-core
<genii> daniele__RM: "update-manager-core" is in the repository area I just described, "edgy-updates"
<genii> daniele__RM: So for it to be able to install, you need to add that repository area into your sources.list, as I described. Then after it fetches the new list with the: sudo apt-get update           it should be available
 * genii starts twitching
<daniele__RM> ok
<daniele__RM> but i can install only 7.10
<daniele__RM> ok i'll do it
<daniele__RM> 7.4 sorry
<daniele__RM> no it doesn't work
<genii> daniele__RM: Yes. When you have intermediate versions like 6.10,7.04 and so on and not long-term-support versions like 6.06 and 8.04 then when you upgrade versions, you have to go to all the in-between ones
<daniele__RM> http://old-release.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<daniele__RM> erro 404
<daniele__RM> Failed to fetch http://old-release.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<daniele__RM> :(
<genii> daniele__RM: "old-releases" with two "s" in "releases" and not "old-release" as in the single and not plural
 * genii starts twitching even more spastically now
<daniele__RM> i'm sorry
<daniele__RM> now i hare re read
<pouet> hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<daniele__RM> Failed to fetch http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<mukesh> Can I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10
<daniele__RM> genii: edigy is not here http://old-releases.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<daniele__RM> i have lose
<daniele__RM> :(
<genii> daniele__RM: I just went there to look also. The old releases used to keep all, now it looks like they only keep some
<daniele__RM> :(
<daniele__RM> i can't upgrade my kubuntu
<genii> daniele__RM: Your best tactic at this time is to download the 8.04 or 9.04 Alternate install cd and use that in the way described at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<daniele__RM> ok tnx again
<daniele__RM> wow great
<daniele__RM> tnx genii
<genii> daniele__RM: Keep us posted :)
<daniele__RM> genii: do you know if 9.4 will upgrade with kernel 2.6.31?
<daniele__RM> i have read tha 2.6.31 is fastest
<genii> daniele__RM: 2.6.28-15-generic
<daniele__RM> my eepc use this :( 2.6.28.4
<genii> daniele__RM: The 2.6.31 kernels are in the development version, 9.10 (Karmic Koala) but for now you should remian with a more stable version like 8.04 (Hardy Heron) or 9.04 (Jaunty Jackelope)
<daniele__RM> ok i'll waiting for 9.10... will 9.10 be lts?
<jco> hi all, what is kubuntu 9.04 supposed to use to play vids? I can't get audio working from any player, though amarok and system audio works fine
<genii> daniele__RM: No, 10.04 will be LTS
<genii> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<genii> jco: Probably either Dragon Player or Kaffeine   (I like Kaffeine)
<jco> genii: no audio even with kaffeine
<genii> jco: Sounds like a codecs issue
<genii> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jco> genii: thanks, I'll have a look at those URLs
<genii> jco: I suggest also to visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<slow-motion> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<jco> genii: installed all the codecs, included the medibuntu repos, upgraded, still, no audio in vids using mplayer, vlc, kaffeine :(
<joa> hi
<joa> somebody knows if there are any problems with wicd 1.6.2.2 and kubuntu jaunty ?
<genii> jco: Did you install the libdvdcss2 and win32codecs or win64codecs from medibuntu?
<genii> jco: What is the file format you are trying to play?
<jco> genii: I installed the w64codecs (I'm running 64bit)
<jco> genii: AVI file format detected. (but tried others too, I can't even play MP3 files which are correctly played by amarok...)
<genii> jco: OK...usually those ones are what it requires, if the kubuntu-restricted-extras  package doesn't pull in the ones needed
<jco> genii: you mean I need to install the w32codecs anyway?
<genii> jco: No
<genii> jco: Are you getting *any* audio? Can be instead some generalised audio issue
<jco> genii: yes, amarok and system sounds work fine
<joa> network-manager or wicd?
<jco> genii: for example I'm playing now an MP3 file in amarok which has no audio with mplayer
<genii> Hm
<jco> genii: couldn't be a pulseaudio problem? I had all sorts of problems with it on another distro before...
<jco> genii: ok, have to go now, thanks anyway for your help
<Axess_Denied> Man it has been a long time for me in an IRC. Where is quick how-to easily found?
<Elone> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<Benkinooby> hi. i installed a new wireless router. wlan works finde with windows xp but when i want to connect with kubuntu, it can't connect and asks for the password over and over again
<Benkinooby> hi. i installed a new wireless router. wlan works finde with windows xp but when i want to connect with kubuntu, it can't connect and asks for the password over and over again. The wlan is wpa encrypted with a preshared key
<slow-motion> n8
<besitzer> hallo
<Fanfare> !de| besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<duckx0r> i have a quick question. is there any way to alt-click a virtualbox window in kubuntu without it moving the window?
<Elone> anyone know how to get tablet button working for lifebook T4220 on 9.04?
<maxximo> #ubuntu.ru
<maxximo> sdsdsd
<maxximo> хопп
<maxximo> привет всем
<kris_> !ru | maxximo
<ubottu> maxximo: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<maxximo> подскажите пожалуйста как внести данный IRC канал в список загружаемых по умолчанию
<maxximo> а то приходится постоянно заходить в него заново
#kubuntu 2009-09-26
<donnybrasco> hello - I need help with installing jaunty on my other system - here's the error I'm getting: BUG: Int 14 CR2 ffffb0f0...
<donnybrasco> I was unable to boot from the live cd and had to install using the alternate installer, but now I'm getting the same error when booting from the hd
<donnybrasco> can anyone help with this?
<James147> donnybrasco: I would suggest checking the cd's integerty (should be an option in the first menu when you boot), other then That I am not sure sorry
<donnybrasco> James147: thanks - apparently it's a problem with the kernel, but I'm not sure how to fix it
<gmaxsun> hi
<gmaxsun> anyone there
<donnybrasco> I'm having trouble installing kubuntu to my other system - apparently this bug applies, but I have no clue what to do about it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/312554
<donnybrasco> can anyone help/walk me through this?
<genii> /me spis
<bhuiyan> hi
<gilboman> any one know how to fork my system
<Elone> gilboman: go to kitchen @.@XD
<gilboman> i got an internal error and it said i need to fork my system
<genii> hWat exact error?
<genii> gilboman: What exact error?
<gilboman> The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/packagekit/+bug/272410
<harolddong> Does anybody know where I can get jaunty debs for the kmplayer 0.11.1b packages in karmic?
<Elone> anyone know if i can change /tmp to a syn. link to a ntfs dir?
<gilboman> wow no one knows how to fork
<gilboman> but at least i know how to fix it
<Out_Cold> anyone can tell me the deb installer name?
<Dragnslcr> You mean dpkg?
<Out_Cold> gui version?
<Dragnslcr> KPackageKit can install .deb packages
<renan> Hi
<renan> my amarok stop playing mp3 files. Someone can help me?
<lucky__> ?
<killertcell> DID YOU KNOW LINUX IS CANCER AND NOW I MUST SEARCH FOR THE LINUX CANCER CELLS AND INJECT POSION INTO THEM
<killertcell> !OPS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok or maco !
<prashant> hello friends
<prashant> i am new to IRC
<prashant> can any1 guide me how to use this????
<fhenning09> Hello everyone
<fhenning09> I have a quick question or really a problem.
<fhenning09> I have a Netgear: WNR834B  is bridging going to be possible w/o push to connect? I mean how is my WPA protection going to work w/o a way to enter a password?
<kalp> how can i add fonts in open office?
<fhenning09> What on Kubuintu?
<fhenning09> Kubuntu
<fhenning09> okay going back and repeating my self maybe I should start by saying I'm new to wireless on Linux and just want to know if anyone has had a 802.11n draft  Router and bridge and how they set it up with the bridge being driverless is there anyway to set it up to automatically logon w/o having to buy a new router?
<kalp> how do i see the hidden files when i do "ls" in terminal?
<zig> hey
<ab> Hi
<baron86> Hello there.. I am new in Kubuntu and i have this problem: When i turn on my computer I cant enter the Grub menu cause it passes too fast and i log in in command line.. I dont know how to enter the grafical mode.. Does anyone know something?
<powertool08> type "startx"
<powertool08> or maybe "startkde" since its kubuntu
<baron86> okie
<baron86> do you know how to modify grub?
<ab> How can I run ubuntu on a P-III 1GB machine? It runs very  slow whereas 8.10 was fast!
<baron86> its 9.10 karmic and i cant find grub on settings
<powertool08> baron86: look for menu.lst under /boot/grub/ and it has the default timeout towards the top of the file, change it to 20 seconds or so, save, restart. When you see the grub menu, hit 'e'
<powertool08> ab, cut down on memory hogs, use a lighter window manager such as open/fluxbox, xfce, lxde, etc. Disable unneeded services, start less programs at boot, replace programs with command line alternatives.
<powertool08> ab: or you could always go back to 8.10 if it worked out better for you.
<ab> I will try the 1st step of removing unwanted progs & startup services. If doesnt resolves then will resintall 8.10
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<powertool08> howdy
<daniele__RM> good morning
<daniele__RM> i'm tring to upgrade my kubuntu with alternatecd
<daniele__RM> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<daniele__RM> but i have probelm with GnuPGInterface
<daniele__RM> who help me?
<robin0800> daniele__RM: whats the problem?
<daniele__RM> hi!
<daniele__RM> i have monted cd corerctly
<daniele__RM> but
<daniele__RM> upgrade dialog is not displayed
<daniele__RM> and when i do
<daniele__RM> Or in Kubuntu run the following command using Alt+F2:
<daniele__RM> kdesudo "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<daniele__RM> consolle says that kdesudo
<daniele__RM> do not exist
<daniele__RM> :(
<daniele__RM> on cd rom there is cdupgrade scrip
<daniele__RM> whe i run cdupgrade from sudo to
<daniele__RM> consolle says:
<daniele__RM> ImportError: No module named GnuPGInterface
<daniele__RM> robin0800: can you help me?
<Gamarok__> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daniele__RM> my distro is edigy, edigy doesn't have repository now
<robin0800> daniele__RM:  normaly I would cd to cd rom folder and then kdesudo ./cdromupgrade but have you checked cd is ok because it should on mounting given you the option to upgrade
<daniele__RM> man kdesudo doesn't exist
<daniele__RM> :(
<robin0800> daniele__RM: use sudo then
<daniele__RM> robin0800: ImportError: No module named GnuPGInterface
<daniele__RM> :(
<robin0800> daniele__RM: Faulty cd?
<daniele__RM> i have download 2 iso, ubuntu and kubuntu
<daniele__RM> whe ahve same problem
<daniele__RM> i have the same problem
<leanhack> HI MY NAME IS LEANHACK
<leanhack> JEJE
<leanhack> EXCUSEMY
<robin0800> daniele__RM: and of course used the md5 checksum to verify them
<daniele__RM> how can i do it?
<daniele__RM> robin0800: can you serch the name of the pachage of your kdesudo?
<daniele__RM> i tink the pacage is kdebase-runtime
<daniele__RM> *think
<daniele__RM> package
<daniele__RM> i don't have insdtalled this package
<daniele__RM> and my repository don't exist :(
<robin0800> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<robin0800> daniele__RM: sudo apptitude update            then         sudo apptitude safe-upgrade
<r\r> what is this
<r\r> am i on some trick show
<daniele__RM> robin0800: sudo: apptitude: command not found
<robin0800> daniele__RM: try apt-get instead
<daniele__RM> edigu repository doen't exist too
<daniele__RM> :(
<daniele__RM> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edify is not here
<daniele__RM> :(
<daniele__RM> *edigy
<giordano> salve
<daniele__RM> ciao
<gocciolo> ciao... a  tuttii...
<daniele__RM> giordano:  gocciolo sapete aiutarmi ad aggiornare ubuntu
<gocciolo> sono un' gocciolo perduto....
<daniele__RM> ?
<gocciolo> mmm.... appena entrato.... ...
<gocciolo> siamo sulla stessa barca credo...
<daniele__RM> ok
<gocciolo> ma..aggiornare in che senso...
<gocciolo> per mirc...? o aggiornare ubuntu.?
<giordano> ubuntu si aggiorna da sistema- amministratore-gestore aggionamenti
<Tm_T> !it | giordano
<ubottu> giordano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gocciolo> ops....
<giordano> ohhhh
<baron86> Hello.. I just updated kubuntu 9.10 with some packages and i have probelm with grub.. I login via command line and start with startx.. Is there any way to find grub cause i cant locate it in 9.10.. The Grub menu passes too fast to find the default and it opens in pae or sth.. can anyone tell me what to do ?
<Mamarok> baron86: please ask in #ubuntu+1, as the topic here says that all questions regarding Karmic go there...
<Mamarok> and Karmic uses grub2 AFAIK
<baron86> how can i open the grub2 AFAIK ?
<Mamarok> baron86: ask in #ubuntu+1, please
<Mamarok> AFAIK = As Far As I Know
<johannes_> hello everyone. is there something like kompose for kde4 or can i install kompose on kde4?
<johannes_> ubottu: kompose
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompose
<tsimpson> johannes_: that should be built into kwin, with the desktop effects
<johannes_> tsimpson: what would i then have to install to get it?
<robin0800> johannes_: do you mean compiz
<johannes_> robin0800: no .. kompose takes a screenshot of all your application and presents the screen ... like a task switcher ... i want to put this app on my 4th mouse button
<James147> johannes_: thats built in to kwin, present windows and you can set a shortcut to it, possibly a mouse button
<johannes_> james147: you know where i would find that setting? i'm already in the settings dialog
<James147> desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Present Windows
<javier__> Hi to everone
<javier__> I have a problem in Kubuntu. Don't know what I did exactly (I haven't got too much experience, actually...) but I have lost most of my shortcuts in my keyboard (like copy, paste, open new tab...)
<johannes_> james147: where would i find desktop?
<James147> johannes_: on the first screen in system settings
<javier__> can someone help me with my problem with keyboard?
<johannes_> james147: got it thx..
<James147> javier__: I can only think of two solutions, set them all back up manualy, or find the relevent config file and rename or delete them
<javier__> Thanks James147. The problem is that those shortcuts are still setted on configurations of programs. But they are not working
<James147> javier__: hmm
<James147> javier__: and restarting kdm dosent help?
<javier__> I may give you some more information: it happened when I was trying to intall something for using multimedia buttoms of my keyboard. I installed and uninstalled later when my keyboard started to fail, two programs: keytouch
<javier__> and the other was xbindkeys
<javier__> after that everything started to fail
<James147> javier__: sorry, dont know much about them
<James147> how did you install them? through apt-get or manually?
<javier__> I haven't tried restarting kdm...how would I do such thing?
<javier__> Restarting computer doesn't work
<James147> javier__: logout and there should either be an option to restart kdm or x or logout and hit alt+print screen + k
<javier__> Mmmm, if I did well, it doesnt work. Do you know how to reinstall everything about keyboard use?
<James147> javier__: did you uninstall the programs or purge them? uninstalling them leaves config files about that could be affecting things
<javier__> i didn't purge them. I'll try with that
<eloge> hi
<James147> Hello
<javier__> ay James, it seems not so easy to repair what I did, jeje
<javier__> thanks for help
<javier__> I'll keep trying and I will maybe ask you more questions if I find something
<James147> javier__: only other thing I can think of is to reconfigure everything - sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<javier__> ah!
<James147> javier__: or possibly just xorg
<javier__> that sounds good, didnt know about it. I'll try
<javier__> how would I reconfigure only xorg? can you write what to write exactly?
<James147> javier__: umm, generally its sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> try replacing package with xorg, other xorg packages
<James147> javier__: remember tab is your friend :)
<pescado> does anybody know how to install a canon printer in kubuntu
<javier__> mmm, should I get back a message after reconfiguration? It doesnt look as if it reconfigured something...
<James147> javier__: dont think so...
<James147> might depend on what you reconfigure
<James147> try xserver-xorg
<javier__> I did reconfigure -a xorg  ; I'm not sure if it's reconfiguring everything or just xorg, but let's see what happens :)
<James147> try without xorg
<javier__> Oh God, how many questions with difficult answers :) hope I'm choosing well and not deconfigurating everything :)
<James147> I thourght that when I first did it :) but nothing broak for me
<javier__> jeje
<javier__> I should restart now, shouldnt I?
<DarkriftX> i wouldnt think so
<DarkriftX> its not like windows where you have to reboot after you rename a file
<javier__> ah, ok. Then it means it didnt work :)
<James147> javier__: you might not "have" to restart, but some apps and deamons might need to be
<javier__> ok. I'll try then.
<James147> javier__: at the very least xorg needs to be... but a full reboot the the best way to make sure everything is
<javier__> EY! It did work! Thanks genious!!!
<javier__> waw, first time I use quassel for question and thanks to you I repaired. Thanks!!!
<nullz> When I use adept for update it shows me some packages with upgrade
<nullz> last time I ran adept. It told me a new version of ubuntu was available. I am using 8.04 and didn't want to switch so I clicked no
<nullz> now the packages that it's showing .... are they for the newer version or my version ?
<nullz> like is it updating or upgrading to the packages with packages of newer versions ?
<javier__> By the way, another question I have. Does someone knows if there is the posibility in Kubuntu of having a different wallpaper in each desktop of the cube? I mean, I would like to have one diferent picture in each side of the cube. Is that posible? (I don't use compiz)
<nullz> anyone around ??
<James147> javier__: Click the cachew (this think that lives in the corner) and zoom out, then click configure plasma and check use seperate activites for each desktop
<James147> nullz: Dont think they would be for the upgraded version, but how many updates are you getting? alot?
<nullz> no
<nullz> 7
<nullz> lol
<nullz> James147, 7
<James147> nullz: :) then it almost certenly wont upgrade you, a full upgrade to a newversion takes hunderds
<DarkriftX> hrmmm, so kde4 is ueable now?
<James147> DarkriftX: I find it very useable
<DarkriftX> nice
<nullz> James147, no :p I meant upgrading of the listed packages
<DarkriftX> does it handle dual monitors?
<DarkriftX> i have a laptop with a 28" screen. the laptop screen is disabled and I only use the external monitor
<DarkriftX> last time it showed my desktop in 800x600 (actually using those pixels) and a checkerboard across the rst of the monitor
<DarkriftX> really sucked
<johannes_> ubottu: codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<James147> DarkriftX: I know it does with nvidia, and the only problems I have with dual screen I blame the way nvidia is trying to create a dual screen (dam twinview)
<DarkriftX> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.2 and http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<James147> DarkriftX: I would recomend useing kde 4.3.1 rather then 4.2.2
<DarkriftX> trying to see what i have installed
<DarkriftX> says its up to date
<DarkriftX> ouch
<DarkriftX> mine says 3.3 :S
<James147> 3.3??
<DarkriftX> yeah
<DarkriftX> package "kde4" says "installed version: 3.3"
<DarkriftX> same with kde4-core
<James147> that dosent make sence
<DarkriftX> i agree
<DarkriftX> meta-kde4 (3.3) hardy; urgency=low
<DarkriftX> tahts from the changelog shown by adept manager
<javier__> James, I did what you told me, but now it's strange. I have two desktops, but. I tryed to display two different  wallpapers, but both sides of the cube are still the same. But, when I zoom out, I see there two diferent wallpapers, and I can choose to which one i want to go, and there, both wallpapers are the same
<DarkriftX> James147: my "kdeadmin-kde4" is 4:4.0.0 or higher
<DarkriftX> thats one of the deps
<DarkriftX> ahhh, adn its intalled version is 4:4.1.2
<James147> thats more like it :)
<DarkriftX> so, ill need a newer repo i take it
<James147> DarkriftX: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<DarkriftX> is that going to be in a beta only repo?
<DarkriftX> 8.??
<DarkriftX> forgot how to check
<James147> DarkriftX: cat /etc/issue
<DarkriftX> 8.04
<DarkriftX> .3
<James147> execpt mine lies
<James147> Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l
<DarkriftX> i think my firefox startpage says 8.10
<James147> when i know i am useing jaunty :S
<DarkriftX> thats not good
<DarkriftX> any other way to tell?
<James147> o wait, that terminal is logged onto my server
<DarkriftX> yeah, 8.04
<James147> yup, 9.04 for my desktop :)
<DarkriftX> so is that version for 9.x only?
<DarkriftX> ive been afraid to upgrade becaues of my wifi drivers
<DarkriftX> upgrades always hurt :(
<James147> DarkriftX: only way I know of to install the latest kde is to either use the abckports, but not sure if the go abck that far :S or to compile it from scratch, or to doa  dist upgrade :S
<James147> DarkriftX: Why dont you try a livecd or usb first? see if they work?
<DarkriftX> becuase it took weeks to config them
<James147> ??
<DarkriftX> doubt id figure it out on a livecd
<DarkriftX> (not joking about the weeks)
<DarkriftX> even with help from ppl in here and in #linux
<James147> DarkriftX: to configure what? the live cd?
<DarkriftX> my wifi drivers
<DarkriftX> broadcom bcm4311
<DarkriftX> disupgrading now :S
<DarkriftX> wish me luck
<James147> DarkriftX: I mean, try the live cd to see if they work or not... just to see if they will break. I am not saying you should upgrade but at elast it will give you an idea if the problems have been fixed
<James147> DarkriftX: Personally though, the wifidrivers on my desktop dident work before jaunty, then they suddenly worked without any config
<arnaud> anyone also has problems with kdm not starting anymore since last karmic kdebase-workspace (4:4.3.1-0ubuntu10) karmic
<arnaud> ?
<James147> DarkriftX: either way a livecd is a good wayto test them
<DarkriftX> its like a cold pool
<DarkriftX> if i play around ill never go in
<DarkriftX> if Ijust jump in, i have no choice but to deal with the consequences
<James147> :)
<James147> DarkriftX: I would wait for karmic then
<robin0800> arnaud: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/437067 for fix
<James147> DarkriftX: Only a month to go now and it will save upgrading again so soon
<arnaud> robin0800: thanks
<arnaud> any idea of how to debug these upstart scripts ? or at least how to turn on more verbosity ?
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<ts__> Hello
<James147> Hi
<ts__> first time i use it
<kuttans> hello everybody
<kuttans> anyone there using karmic
<kuttans> and updated today or yesterday
<kuttans> hello can anyone help me out
<Guest75598> hi, every now and then my kubuntu installation tries to access the cdrom even though i am not doing anything which would require anything from the cdrom. Can anyone shed some light on this? thanks
<kuttans> hello everyone
<James147> kuttans: karmic questions to ~ubuntu+1
<kuttans> can anyone help me here pls
<James147> #ubuntu+1 ^^
<kuttans> thx james
<DarkriftX> 10 mins left on the downloads
<James147> DarkriftX: Hope it all goes well :)
<DarkriftX> me too :)
<DarkriftX> thx
<DTWS> hi
<DTWS> one how fix ircd because his dont connect other irc serv
<DarkriftX> DTWS: check the ircds help documentation
<DTWS> pk thank
<Guest60039> Hello! I've some trouble copying CDs with K3b. It doesn't recognize that a CD is insterted (in the copy-dialogue).
<Newbee> hello
<PhilRod> is there a way to get google calendar working in kde 4.3 on jaunty? I lot of googling seems to suggest that the relevant package isn't available, but maybe someone here knows better
<Newbee> I have a Acer Travelmate notebook and it has bluetooth enabled by default. How can I set bluetooth disabled by default?
<Newbee> PhilRod: which package? have you looked for a ppa or tried to compile the software yourself?
<marco> does kde 4.3.1 compile with QT 4.6 TP1?
<PhilRod> Newbee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380245 seems to suggest that packages for karmic exist in a ppa, but not for jaunty
<PhilRod> Newbee: I might try compiling myself
<Newbee> PhilRod: yes, I think to trie is good. But if you didn't konw you can build with checkinstall (in the repos) in some cases your own debs in an very easy way. So you can easily remove your self-buil software via apt-get / aptitude
<linuxguy> hi is it possible after installing latest drivers to force a resolution by editing the xorg.conf file usine modelines pls
<DarkriftX> lol, that looks funny when read out of context "<PhilRod> Newbee: I might try compiling myself"
<PhilRod> DarkriftX: heh, yeah :-)
<Newbee> Dragnslcr: year. I am not a native speaker and so a didn't see it. I just read what he meant, but year, that sound funny.
<PhilRod> Newbee: ah, thanks for the hint about checkinstall. Looks like a useful tool
<Newbee> does anybody know something about having bluetooth disabled by default? I don't know how to make bluetooth disabled by default :-(
<Newbee> PhilRod: It really is ;-) . I always try to use it and in most cases it does all the packaging for you!
<bebel> ! 3a6ni Anime Walak !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxguy> hi is it possible after installing latest drivers to force a resolution by editing the xorg.conf file usine modelines pls
<phh> hu ?
<phh> you don't need latest driver to force a resolution
<phh> oops i misread.
<linuxguy> i want a 1280x1024 reolution there is no option for that in display settings my card and monitor will display that im using a 512mb ati 9500 card
<DarkriftX> linuxguy: see if there is an "auto" and try that
<DarkriftX> my screens default res isnt listed either but auto chooses it anyways
<DarkriftX> (in the nvidia-settings app anyways)
<linuxguy> you see thats my problem i want a debian based distro but it needs to be able to work at 1280x1024 ive had no probs bfore with other distros
<DarkriftX> linuxguy: then edit your xorg.conf and manually type it in
<DarkriftX> i dont think that is a default res
<DarkriftX> thats a widescreen res
<DarkriftX> my laptop has that res and i had to type it in manually
<marco> will kubuntu Netbok Plasma Shell wil be released in Karmic Koala?
<marco> because netbook plasma will be finished with kde 4.4
<marco> :S
<linuxguy> do you know if its possible to update kde4.2 to 4.3 pls?
<DarkriftX> linuxguy: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<marco> linuxguy, yes
<marco> linuxgay red this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<marco> anyway kubuntu sucks, i would recomend fedora in that case
<DarkriftX> hrmmm, telling a user in #kubuntu that kubuntu sucks sounds like trolling to me
<marco> DarkriftX fanaticism kills, you have to be objetive
<DarkriftX> im not a fanatic
<DarkriftX> far from it
<DarkriftX> but regardless, my last statement still stands
<DarkriftX> be objective in #fedora
<linuxguy> DarkriftX, im about to install 9.04 here
<DarkriftX> linuxguy: im upgrading to 9.04 because 4.3 wasnt available apparently (which is why i asked)
<GNU\Jack> hi there
<DarkriftX> so you shoudl be fine
<linuxguy> DarkriftX, 4.3 is out now
<GNU\Jack> when configuring NetworkManager with static IP I have to stop dhclient manually so that it works, is there something I'm forgetting?
<DarkriftX> i know
<DarkriftX> i meant on 8.xx
<DarkriftX> it wasnt available for me, so i had to upgrade
<DarkriftX> im sure i could have compiled it but id rather not
<linuxguy> i cant compile eithet i will look at their site to see how its done
<DarkriftX> you wont need to
<DarkriftX> 9.04 suppports it
<DarkriftX> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.1
<DarkriftX> this dist upgrade is slow as hell
<Bernardo> hi
<alokito> how to set desktop background from dolphin and/or gwenview?
<angeloangeloange> hello guys
<angeloangeloange> i need help
<angeloangeloange> installing yahoo messenger to ubuntu
<angeloangeloange> :((
<angeloangeloange> can anyone help me please
<alokito> angeloangeloange, use pidgin or kopete, there's no need of yahoo messenger in ubuntu
<angeloangeloange> im signing in using my yahoo account with pidgin.
<angeloangeloange> but its not working .ahaha
<Bernardo> what is the best way to configure a touchpad in kubuntu, is there a alternative to editing hal scripts by hand?
<alokito> angeloangeloange, then u have to change your server
<angeloangeloange> it's always in the mode of connecting
<angeloangeloange> in pidgin?
<alokito> angeloangeloange, yah its a known bug
<alokito> yup
<angeloangeloange> then i have to uninstall it then install a new one?
<alokito> go to accounts >> manage accounts
<alokito> no, just do what I say
<angeloangeloange> sure. im following
<alokito> select your account from the window, then click modify
<alokito> then go to advanced tab and change pager server to scsa.msg.yahoo.com
<alokito> now try connecting
<alokito> did it work? :-/
<angeloangeloange> hmmm
<angeloangeloange> it's still on the connecting mode..
<alokito> angeloangeloange, what was the server before? and... do u use a proxy?
<angeloangeloange> i dont remember. but the proxy type is in global
<angeloangeloange> global proxy setting
<alokito> hmm
<alokito> try this server then: cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com
<alokito> oh and save the window before connecting
<angeloangeloange> it worked!
<angeloangeloange> the cn.scs
<angeloangeloange> worked
<angeloangeloange> thanks!!!!!
<alokito> :) welcome
<DarkriftX> wow, my wifi worked, no hassle at all
<DarkriftX> and kde4 isnt half bad
<alokito> DarkriftX, kde4 network manager shuts down my nokia phone when I try to connect with it as a modem :|
<DarkriftX> lol
<DarkriftX> for years my drivers have been a 2-3 week setup
<DarkriftX> they just worked this time
<alokito> well it detects my phone fine so its a bug
<alokito> Im using kubuntu karmic
<DarkriftX> lol
<alokito> alpha6
<DarkriftX> do you know what "blocked updates" are in the update manager?
<alokito> jaunty's kde4 network manager sux
<bruna> como usa este programa?
<bruna> tenho ele em meu computador mais nao sei como usalo
<rav> !pt | brun
<ubottu> brun: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bruna> para que serve esta comunidade portguesa??
<bobbob1016> !pt | bruna
<ubottu> bruna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rav> bruna: ajuda online
<bruna> tav:aonde se encontra a ajuda online??
<bruna> rav*
<bruna> aaa acahei
<bruna> é este??
<bobbob1016> How can I get my panels to restart?  The where people usually put the start menu and other things, mine is frozen, it says it's 12am here, but it'a 10am
<rav> bruna: do you speak english?
<bruna> tes,but don't speak very good
<bruna> yes*
<bruna> you can understand?
<rav> bruna: this chat room is for questions about ubuntu. you ask, and someone here will try to answer
<bruna> ok
<jferrero> good morning
<jferrero> everybody
<jferrero> I am one of those new guys who does not know what to do
<bruna> 1°what's are they names??
<bruna> the question are correct??
<BluesKaj> howdy
<rav> bruna: if you join #ubuntu-br you can ask in portuguese
<jferrero> can you use quassell with the other chat ussual channels, like goggle talk or so
<bruna> aaa sorry
<bobbob1016> bruna: No problem
<rafael_carreras> bruna, never mind, we are here to assist :-)
<BluesKaj> !quassel | jferrero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<bruna> but hear is more cool
<BluesKaj> !quassell | jferrero
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassell
<rav> jferrero: quassell is for IRC chat rooms. you can use Kopete for instant messaging
<BluesKaj> oops
<jferrero> just wanted to know
<jferrero> thanks
<bruna> where they live guys??
<jferrero> have a nice day
<bruna> thank you
<bobbob1016> The funny thing, is there is only 1 "l" in Quassel, at least there is only one in the title bar
<jferrero> jaja
<bruna> bobbbo:you live in a litle bar??
<jferrero> I love double l
<bruna> why??
<BluesKaj> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE4/Qt based, IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 18909 kB, installed size 52912 kB
<bobbob1016> bruna:  He meant to respond to me
<bruna> ok bobbbo
<rav> does anyone know how to install new spelling dictionaries for KMail in Jaunty?
<linuxguy> have i got this correct if i put this do grde to kde 4.3?
<linuxguy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main
<robin0800_> linuxguy: try it, add it to your software sources then reload if its wrong it will tell you
<DTWS> hi
<DTWS> how this fix could not start process Cannot talk to klauncher
<DTWS> first dolphin work nornal
<DTWS> but than i run kdesu dolphin his write this notice
<linuxguy> robin0800_, ok i will try and see what happens is it in the apt/etc folder/ sources.list?
<robin0800_> linuxguy: easier to use package kit and go to software settings
<linuxguy> robin0800_, where would i find package kit pls?
<robin0800_> linuxguy: its where you add or remove packages and get updates from
<linuxguy> robin0800_, but i cant see anything called package kit here
<linuxguy> ah is it called kpackage kit?
<Mamarok> linuxguy: that "Add and Remove Software" entry in systemsettings *is* KPackageKit :)
<linuxguy> Mamarok, yes i can see it now....but i cant see anything to add cos i want to update from kde4.2 to 4.3 the saie says i need to do thios adding a line to the sources file deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu jaunty main and i think its in the apt folder?
<linuxguy> where do i find the sources.list file pls?
<Mamarok> linuxguy: you have an option to edit the sources in that application
<linuxguy> tis ok.got it now
<noobuntu> HI GUYS
<noobuntu> what is the best instantmessaging for ubuntu?
<noobuntu> sdfsdf
<Spaceman> IRC
<Spaceman> you're using it
<noobuntu> how about the version?
<noobuntu> im using
<noobuntu> 8.10
<noobuntu> should i update it to 9.04?
<alexis_> Hi. i have imagemagik and konqu-kim installed, but all option are note usable in konqueror or gwenview. for example i cannot rotate image. this option appears in light grey and not clicable..
<alexis_> (im on kubuntu jaunty/kde 4.3.2
<alexis_> (4.3.1  not .2)
<Mamarok> alexis_: I can rotate in gwenview
<alexis_> (yes i can, but not with "extern modules"
<alexis_> or with a right-clic on a image file
<Mamarok> alexis_: I never used external modules
 * Mamarok checks
<alexis_> and with konq-kim
<Mamarok> and what is konq-kim?
<alexis_> a use full tool to edit image very simply
<alexis_> a sort of fronted for imagemagik
<Mamarok> alexis_: never heard of till today :)
<Mamarok> where did you get that from?
<alexis_> i use this from years in kde 3.5x
<alexis_> to rotate, resize and convert image
<Mamarok> well, why not simply use Gwenview?
<Mamarok> it can rotate, resize and convert out of the box
<alexis_> yes, you can, but with konq-kim you can do it without open image editor programs, directly on your desktop or in konqueror (taht i use as main files browser)
<Mamarok> did you try using dolphin?
<alexis_> yes. but maybe i dont have istalled all needed packages. and maybe its why some of this options dont works on my fresh installation
<alexis_> yes i try with dolphin too. i can only convert file (to png, jpeg, etc), others options are not displayed
<Mamarok> alexis_: I use Gwenview for all those actions, and one can convert images to other formats directly from dolphin
<alexis_> http://bouveyron.free.fr/kim/demo.html
<Mamarok> alexis_: I think you should ask that guy to adapt it to KDE 4, it looks very outdated, as it only has packages for KDE 3.3.x, that is like 5 years ago
<Mamarok> sorry, I can't really help therer, as this is a third party application
<Gamarok__> hey man what are my option for a good browser other than firefox which is kde based
<Mamarok> there*
<alexis_> yes maybe
<Mamarok> Gamarok__: Konqueror
<alexis_> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kim+%28Kde+Image+Menu%29?content=11505
<Gamarok__> nah not Konqueror man but i mean it's good and stable but i would really like a browser which would render the pages more like firefox or at least gmail
<alexis_> i use the 0.9.4 -> kde3, it is available for kde 4 since 0.9.5
<alexis_> other to ask to the kubuntu packages, maintenaire or konq-kim?
<Gamarok__> ?
<alexis_> to the maintainer of this package
<alexis_> with the good version is not in the depository$
<alexis_> why*
<harinder> how would i find out using ssh the remote host display number?
<alexis_> ok all work fine installing manually the last version of konq-kim :)
<MTGap> Whenever I boot  up xserver no longer detects my keyboard or mouse, I performed an upgrade to my existing karmic when this happened. I think it might be hal
<darthanubis> MTGap: then ask in the Karmic channel?
<MTGap> screw you..
<darthanubis> MTGap: why?
<mauri> hi after latest karmic update, kde does not start automatically
<jamesjedimaster> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<darthanubis> mauri: again this is not the karmic channel?
<mauri> darthanubis: whera I can find help
<darthanubis> Isn't reading the basic requirement to using not just linux but ANY OS?
<darthanubis> !topic | mauri
<ubottu> mauri: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jamesjedimaster> as the topic says it clearly, karmic topics are on #ubuntu+1
<MTGap> darthanubis your a fag...
<darthanubis> !language | MTGap
<ubottu> MTGap: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darthanubis> why does this channel get the WORST trolls?
<jamesjedimaster> no idea
<MTGap> why is everyone using ubuntu a moron
<darthanubis> the WORST
<NeKit> Finally, fglrx is working!
<PascalFR> is there an SSL connxion available to Freenode ?
<alexis_> how to enable audio preview (when mouse over) ? wich package install?
<NeKit> I have never seen so many Quassels
<Tm_T> NeKit: pardon?
<alexis_> ok other question: in amarok2, is it possible to have a module like (1) "suggested song" or (2)"favorite song [of an artist]". and is it possible (3) to have a filter to ordre playlist by score for example?
<schreibers> QUASSEL!
<root> Waiting for kdm to build..
<Guest3795> upps bye..
<ward> hello I installed some ubuntustudio packages on my kubuntu installation (Audio and graphics) but now I get the KDE startup screen + login but then I get the gnome UI. How can I fix this to just have the needed programs provided with the packages but in KDE
<ward> hello I installed some ubuntustudio packages on my kubuntu installation (Audio and graphics) but now I get the KDE startup screen + login but then I get the gnome UI. How can I fix this to just have the needed programs provided with the packages but in KDE
<DTWS> hi
<NeKit> KDE is using Compiz, right?
<NeKit> Why is it so sloow
<NeKit> I can't say that my PC is weak
<NeKit> How at least can it be turned off?
<James147> NeKit: Kde dosent use compiz it uses kwin
<James147> NeKit: and you can turn off the effects through System Settings -> Desktop -> Desktop Effects and uncheck Enable desktop effects
<NeKit> ok, but why is it so slow
<NeKit> especially when clicking right mouse button and restoring windows
<James147> NeKit: What composition type are you useing? (advanced tab on the above pages)
<areay> how can i setup my mixer so i can control individual applications? right now i can only play sound through one app at a time and it's annoying me
<NeKit> OpenGL
<James147> NeKit: that should be the faster option, try changing the settings for opengl to see if you can increase the preformance
<wardy_> hello somebody here that knows how to get rid of the gnome interface ? I'm still on KDM and in my config center everything is set to my kde theme but there is an ugly GTK interface with the gnome toolbars -> This is because I installed some ubuntustudio packages but removed them now and still no result
<James147> wardy_: You are useing kde and not gnome right? (if you have both installed you can choose which one loads from the login screen)
<wardy_> I use KDE indeed
<wardy_> and KDM -> GDM is NOT installed
<wardy_> okay I'll try that James147
<NeKit> James147, it makes it faster, but still isn't very fast
<ward> James147 - that did the trick
<ward> how can I change the default .
<James147> NeKit: you can try disabling some of the effects, not sure that will help but at least it will make somethings faster
<NeKit> Use Fglrx driver with one GPU disabled on HD3870x2
<James147> NeKit: What graphics card are you useing>
<areay> is it a limitation of ubuntu? i can't understand why any standard OS install would not include a package to mix sounds from different applications
<James147> NeKit: Dont know much about ati graphics cards so cant help you with that :(
<James147> areay: No, most ppl can have sound from many programs at once, there is something wrong with your config but I dont know exatly what sorry :(
<areay> James147, should kmix list applications?
<James147> areay: No, I think its deeper in the system then kmix, what backend are you useing?
<areay> James, Xine... is that right?
<James147> areay: Yeah, are you useing pulseAudio
<areay> James147, is that good  or bad
<James147> areay: It has alot of problems and alot of ppl find it dosent work right atm
<areay> James147, any alternatives
<James147> areay: Try uninstalling it and see if it works
<JuJuBee> Is it possible to change the dns settings based on user logging in?
<areay> James147, apt-get remove --purge *pulse*
<areay> ?
<James147> areay: I prefure sudo aptitude pruge pulseaudio (dont know what other packages include the work pulse, you could do aptitude search pulse first to check though)
<James147> work = word :p
<areay> cool i'll give it a try... im listening to 'ganja smuggling' by eek-a-mouse... will it cut the sound out?
<James147> areay: Also like doing sudo aptitude purge ~c   to remove all config files of uninstalled programs :)
<James147> areay: Might do
<areay> heh i'll wait for the song to finish :P
<James147> areay: If you do lose sound completly after, just reinstall it, but I dont think you should
<paololino> ciao a tutti
<James147> grr dam screen saver
<Pici> !it | paololino
<ubottu> paololino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<paololino> great.. sorry!
<Rasmus> Hiii
<Rasmus> I have ubuntu on my laptop  , but i want to have windows. When i trying to install windows i get rhe message No hard drive was found. Please help
<Rasmus> Somebody there??
<Rasmus>  I have ubuntu on my laptop  , but i want to have windows. When i trying to install windows i get rhe message No hard drive was found. Please help
<big--ben> how do i restart the sound daemon?
<big--ben> in genoo '/etc/init.d/alsasound restart' worked
<big--ben> anyone know how it works here?
<bit_> Hey. How do I type glyphs? alt+numbers doesn't work as in the other os
<Lord_Baube> Hi there, I'm having some problems with my "fresh" install of Kubuntu on my desktop... I just changed my Display driver for the ADM/ATI one (fxlgr or something like that), changed my login screen... rebooted and cannot login anymore...
<Lord_Baube> it "kind of freeze" when I enter my password... I'm getting my screen with the wallpaper, but that's it... no icons, nothing... it never ends loading....
<Lord_Baube> any idea ?
<big--ben> Lord_Baube: looks like a more annoying prbolem
<big--ben> i'd go to the forums with that one
<James147> big--ben: sudo service alsa-utils restart (service can be replace with /etc/init.d/)
<big--ben> James147: I was hoping you were *not* going to say that as it doesn't work :(
<big--ben> thanks anyway, though
<James147> big--ben: think there is another way to force it, looking for it now
<Lord_Baube> Can I remove the ATI driver I just took, like to get back to the default display driver, just to see if the driver cause the problem..
<James147> big--ben: sudo alsa force-reload
<James147> big--ben: did more then restarting alsa-utils for me :) made amarok exit
<Lord_Baube> I type CTRL-ALT-1 to get in command line... is there anything I can try to be able to "login" graphically ? lol
<big--ben> Lord_Baube: startx?
<big--ben> kdm?
<Lord_Baube> in command line, it says that the "server is already active for display 0" which make sens, because it's still running... for an hour now.. lol
<James147> Lord_Baube: stop kdm and try startx
<big--ben> /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<big--ben> James147: thx, btw :)
<James147> big--ben: Your welcome
<Lord_Baube> in command line, can I remove the fglrx driver (ATI) to get back with the old default one ?
<Byron> You should be able to, yes.
<Byron> I think you can also run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg"
<Lord_Baube> phigh is not installed and no info is available...
<genii> -phigh
<Lord_Baube> it backuped something... in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.200909...
<Lord_Baube> then ?
<Lord_Baube> I just reboot ?
<F34R> hi @ all
<Byron> Not really reboot
<Byron> Lord_Baube: Just restart X
<Byron> Hello F34R
<genii> Lord_Baube: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Byron> Lord_Baube: or CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<F34R> need help... i cant make my solution >800*600
<Lord_Baube> it said : Stopping K display manager / Starting K Display Manager... But when I CTRL-ALT-F7, it's still "loading" with a black screen (and the mouse ine the middle)
<simontol> Hi how can I get a working strigi in 4.3.1?
<Byron> F34R: Do you have the (correct) drivers installed for your card?
<F34R> yes... nividia geforce 4 mx driver.
<genii> Lord_Baube: Still stuck with just a cursor there?
<F34R> have found the problem.... thx :-D
<Lord_Baube> I was still stuck with the black screen and the cursor... So I just rebooted and now it's even worse...
<Lord_Baube> can't even get the "login screen"
<venky80> does anyone know which package provides kdesu
<Lord_Baube> I'm getting purple / red / green lines, everywhere in the screen... a big mess
<Lord_Baube> LOL
<genii> Lord_Baube: Can you still get to a console with ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<Lord_Baube> nop... not even led with "NUM" ;)
<Lord_Baube> it's dead...
<Lord_Baube> LOL
<venky80> genii: do you know which package provides kdesu
<Lord_Baube> can I hit a console mode before it reaches there ?
<Lord_Baube> kind of F8 mode in Windows...
<genii> venky80: It's kdesudo, and the packagename is also called kdesudo
<Lord_Baube> Ok I give up... I'll just reinstall lool.. :s
<robin0800> Lord_Baube: yes you can if you hit shift before grub starts
<PascalFR> someone can explain to me how to configure quassel for tor on freenode ?
<BluesKaj> !anonoymity | PascalFR
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anonoymity
<BluesKaj> !unaffiliated
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PascalFR> !anonymity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anonymity
<PascalFR> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<PascalFR> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<skierpage> I want to try Kubuntu Karmic from Live USB.  The instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick tell me to run usb-creator.  Is there a Qt/KDE live USB program, I vaguely remember one.
<blake__> why do i have two kernels on grub, and whats the difference between 2-6.28-15 and 2.6.28-11 ?
<dorkface> Hi all.  I'm currently trying to construct a live CD using software called reconstructor.  At the moment, I'm trying to configure kubuntu to log in automatically, which means that I am editing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.  However, when I burn it to CD, for some inexplicable reason, sometimes the automatic login works and sometimes it DOESNT.  How is this possible on a device that is DESINGED to not change?
<DarkriftX> I just upgraded to 9.04 last night with kde 4.3 and there is an error I keep getting over and ove.
<DarkriftX> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to fix?
<DarkriftX> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: did u manually add some repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<DarkriftX> only the one kde4.3 said to
<DarkriftX> but hrmmmmm
<DarkriftX> lemme go see if i missed a step
<Fanfare> :-)
<Lord_Baube> Hey guys, is there anyway to boot command line ? my XServer is dead :p I want to copy my backup file...
<Fanfare> spoileralert! DarkriftX: wget -q "http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x2836CB0A8AC93F7A" -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Fanfare> Lord_Baube: ähm, not sure try adding "init S"
<Fanfare> Lord_Baube: but what about ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<Fanfare> should give u a console
<DarkriftX> Fanfare: thanks but i found a step I had missed on the instruction page
<mariner> Lord_Baube: also you can try add 'rw init=/bin/bash' without quotes
<mariner> to the kernel params
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: i keep those line with the repo in sourcel.list... just a hint
<mariner> or just add 'single'. it will drops you to the recovery mode
<DarkriftX> and how do i test out this kde4 kwin cube plugin? I am not finding much on google
<DarkriftX> and i still cant find my way around in kde4 yet
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: make sure u hafe 3d enabled gfx driver
<DarkriftX> I did before the upgrade, but where do i check at?
<DarkriftX> I had compiz installed (never used, just installed)
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: go to Kmenu / Computer / Systemsettings / Desktopsettings
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: u dont need compiz!
<DarkriftX> i know
<DarkriftX> this is from when i had 3.5
<DarkriftX> now i want to see how well kwin does it
<DarkriftX> ok, enabled it, now how do i change viewports?
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: in desktopsettings /all effects select desktop cube
<DarkriftX> ahhh, i c
<DarkriftX> i only had one desktop
<DarkriftX> still dont see how to move the cube
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: who can live with only one desktop? (windows users :-)
<DarkriftX> heh, i have for years
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: u can define a shortcut key in the list
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: default ctrl+f11
<Fanfare> i have upper border to show cube
<DarkriftX> hrmmm, so you cant set it like compiz was where you press alt and drag to move the cube?
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: configure keyboardshortcut... but i guess its not possible with only 1 modifier key
<Fanfare> simply set upper screenborder to show the cube, works prefect
<DarkriftX> ahhh, i see
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: have fun!
<DarkriftX> wow, how do you get out of that?
<DarkriftX> i had to press almost every key on my keyboard
<DarkriftX> ok, i guess disabling everything except the cube might be fast enough to leave on, unlike how compiz was
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: what gfxcard do u have?
<DarkriftX> nvidia mobile, dont remember the model right now
<DarkriftX> 2yr old laptop
<Fanfare> hm, that should be better than mine... though...
<DarkriftX> oh, its working fine
<DarkriftX> but compiz was slow, even if you only had one thing enabled
<DarkriftX> this gets slower the more you enable it seems
<DarkriftX> ouch, have to hit space to get out of cube?
<DarkriftX> it needs more configuration
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: i dont know tho mobile things, maybe shared video memory? i dont know... i have GeForce FX 5700 working fine with nice chose of effects...
<DarkriftX> yeah, definately not liking this cube
<DarkriftX> without the ability to drag it like the other one and not having to hit space to exit the cube view sucks
<sourcemaker> why does nepomuk requires so much memory?
<Fanfare> DarkriftX: play with the configs...
<DarkriftX> i did
<DarkriftX> it didnt like ctrl-alt or any other control key combos
<DarkriftX> ill just deal with my single desktop like I have for 20 something years
<DarkriftX> I had one in windows 2.0, I can have one in kde4.3 :P
<DarkriftX> well, actually windows 2.0 didnt evne have a "desktop"
<DarkriftX> it was just 2 panes
<DarkriftX> anyone know what the kde4 volume control is called? mine doesnt seem to have loaded
<DarkriftX> nvm, found it
<Darkrift2> Ok, I think somehow I had an app on a desktop that I removed beacuse the app is still open, but I cannot get to it
<LuisJa> hello for some reason runescape hd is not working on my firefox: i click the hd button and it does nothing, it stays in SD, i got lastes java installed, can someone help me pls?
#kubuntu 2009-09-27
<edea_> mode edea_ +x
<LuisJa> hello for some reason runescape hd is not working on my firefox: i click the hd button and it does nothing, it stays in SD, i got lastes java installed, can someone help me pls?
<giuseppe_> salve a tutti
<giuseppe_> qlc può aiutarmi per assistenza multimediale?
<giuseppe_> qlc può aiutarmi per assistenza multimediale?
<lucas_> hello. I have ubuntu and vista in dual boot. Can I still install Kubuntu via Wubi without having problems in my MBR?
<giuseppe_> but ubuntu and kubuntu is similar
<giuseppe_> why do you want install kubuntu?
<lucas_> I want to test 9.10
<lucas_> but I do not want to format and delete my Ubuntu
<giuseppe_> but ubuntu and kubuntu is a lot of similar
<giuseppe_> so i think that you don't must install kubuntu
<lucas_> oh okay
<lucas_> I will rethink about it
<lucas_> thank you
<giuseppe_> i want to extract dvd to mp3, can you help me?
<elisa> HI
<corefighter> Guten Abend @ ALL
<corefighter> lebt hier noch jemand
<hamburgerjung> haaalooo
<cobelloy> hi, I am having trouble with 904, was working OK, now it tries to load KDM - screen gets a couple of strips of staticy blah, and freezez dead
<cobelloy> have tried replacing xorg.conf, but no luck
<cobelloy> am here via live disk now
<mariner> what is your video adapter?
<cobelloy> last thing I did was try to install fglrk module with synaptic package manager - but thats always worked fine before
<cobelloy> is ATI x1550 series
<cobelloy> after install of fglrx - all was OK
<cobelloy> except that ccc claimed that there were no compatible cards
<cobelloy> so couldnt configure
<cobelloy> then after next boot, was dead
<cobelloy> same ting happened with 'crunch bang linux'
<cobelloy> i believe ATI drivers not compatible with new kernel, but how to go back to before?
<cobelloy> was having lots of problems with kde4 too
<cobelloy> crashing etc
<cobelloy> ive never seen it so quiet in here
<cobelloy> oh - up there fglrk should read fglrx
<yang_> does anybody use knowledgeroot here?
<mariner> try remove xorg
<yang_> brb later srry
<mariner> then sudo aticonfig --initial
<cobelloy> yes - did that
<cobelloy> reports no cards
<cobelloy> sorry - remove xorg?
<cobelloy> how?
<mariner> also check if your video card is supported by latest fglrx driver
<cobelloy> (missed that line)
<cobelloy> yes it is
<mariner> my bad, xorg.conf
<cobelloy> ahh, remove it completely?
<Lord_Baube> what do you mean by remove xorg ? (delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?) (I'm also having trouble with my ATI Video adapter and Kubuntun 904)
<cobelloy> but how do I make system boot to cmd line?
<mariner> no, just config file
<mariner> then run ati config as i described above
<cobelloy> as in remove it, not just replace it
<mariner> i have radeon hd 3470
<cobelloy> yes, but currently system will not boot - gets to just before KDM then hangs
<mariner> and with ati9.9 driver i have sometimes troubles
<mariner> aha
<mariner> i know
<mariner> just black screen and systems freezes, right?
<cobelloy> pretty much, black screen with a little crap at the top
<mariner> right, in my case there a bios logos
<Lord_Baube> Still have your "safe mode" in Grub, when you boot ?
<cobelloy> also - xorg.conf file is very small
<Lord_Baube> (recovery)
<cobelloy> i dont know?
<mariner> add 'single' option to the kernel params and you will boot in save mode
<Lord_Baube> you can have your command line from that boot mode
<mariner> sorry, not in a safe mode, but in recovery
<cobelloy> where are kernel params?
<mariner> in grub menu
<mariner> press 'e'
<mariner> then add single to the end of params
<cobelloy> ok, I will
<mariner> one moment
<cobelloy> anyone else having kde4 dramas?
<DarkriftX>  the oxygen cpu monitor I placed on my taskbar just shows a cpu image. is there something I need to do to get it to show a cpu monitor?
<cobelloy> kde4 seems woefully unstable to me
<mariner> then perform all actions i described above (remove xorg.conf and run aticonfig --initial -f)
<DarkriftX> just installed last night, seemsto be runningfine to me
<DarkriftX> slightly slower than 3.5
<LuisJa> hello for some reason runescape hd is not working on my firefox: i click the hd button and it does nothing, it stays in SD, i got lastes java installed, can someone help me pls?
<cobelloy> yes - once i got a cmd line I can muddle through I think
<DarkriftX> but thats from the eye candy im guessing
<cobelloy> thnx
<mariner> i use kde4 for every day use
<cobelloy> no troubles?
<mariner> also, you can use 'radeonhd' driver
<mariner> it much better than fgrlx
<mariner> no, have no troubles
<cobelloy> OK - writing it all down ready to start again, thnx
<cobelloy> could kde4 be having trouble on a computer thats a few years old now?
<mariner> no, i used kde4 on old pc with nvidia
<mariner> and all was OK
<cobelloy> could kde4 struggle if I have incorrect video aonf?
<cobelloy> aaargh - video conf
<mariner> no i have radeon hd and fglrx
<mariner> no
<cobelloy> what do you call old pc?
<cobelloy> this is P4 - I think 2g processor, 1.5g ram
<mariner> if you has wrong .conf then kdm will not start
<cobelloy> right - but should fall back to cmd line though, right?
<mariner> sempron 2800, ~700mb, geforce 6100 (integratedd)
<mariner> not every time
<mariner> sometimes it hangs
<cobelloy> i rebooted it prolly 6 times - same result
<cobelloy> actually, live disk did this once awell
<mariner> and there no any reactions on keyboard
<cobelloy> nothing at all
<mariner> hold on
<mariner> what driver does you use?
<cobelloy> ctrl-alt-bkspc does nothing too
<cobelloy> im not sure - I couldnt figiure out where to see that info in kde4
<mariner> in ubuntu 9.04 it was disabled
<cobelloy> so how to force switch to terminal?
<mariner> if kdm hangs?
<cobelloy> yes
<mariner> i have no idea
<mariner> i always reboot my system
<cobelloy> maybe not crashed entirely - if ctrl-alt-bkspc not working anywayi
<mariner> because even alt+sysrq+b does not take effect
<cobelloy> thats a key combi I dont know - does it do same as alt-ctrl-bkspc ?
<mariner> no, it will send a 'reboot' command directly to the kernel
<cobelloy> oh, well, at least I could see if its properly crashed that way
<cobelloy> Ive just been pressing the pr button to reboot from kdm crash
<mariner> you'd better to see xorg logs
<mariner> me too ;)
<cobelloy> how can I do that?
<cobelloy> dmesg at terminal?
<cobelloy> mariner: do you have 904 with latest kernel update too?
<cobelloy> I have read that kernel in 904 is not yet compatible with ati supplied drivers?
<yang_> does anybody hear use knowledgeroot?
<cobelloy> your driver came from repo's yes?
<mariner> no, i have 904 with 28.15 kernel
<mariner> i got driver from ati.amd.com
<cobelloy> that might be the diff between yr system and mine - whats the cmd to get kernel version?
<mariner> uname -a
<cobelloy> I was unable to instal ati driver in CBL with same 904 kernel
<cobelloy> didnt try in kubuntu tho
<cobelloy> I ave 28-11
<cobelloy> thats earlier than yrs?
<mariner> tell me your videocard model again please?
<mariner> yes, earlier
<cobelloy> ATI Technologies Inc RV505 [Radeon X1550 Series]
<cobelloy> from lspci
<mariner> give me a few minutes
<cobelloy> ok thnx
<mariner> i'll take a look to the ati's website
<cobelloy> cool, will wait
<mariner> again,  what driver do you use>
<mariner> ?
<cobelloy> how do I check which drvr is in use?
<cobelloy> right now on live disk - dont know
<cobelloy> before install fglrx, dont know either
<mariner> on live disk - 'ati' driver
<mariner> open source
<mariner> okay
<cobelloy> so that works - not fabulous tho
<mariner> i took a look to the latest driver spec and seems, than your card is not supported by latest fglrx
<cobelloy> lots of screen artefacts around cursors and windows
<cobelloy> thats on ati site?
<mariner> try compile radeon driver
<mariner> or replace in in xorg.conf
<cobelloy> thats the funny thing xorg.conf is only a couple of lines?
<mariner> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_99_linux.pdf
<cobelloy> no mention of driver at all
<mariner> my xorg.conf is empty by default
<mariner> i can post here my xorg.conf (which is setted up to work with fglrx)
<cobelloy> prolly no point - it seems you are right, my card family is not listed in that document
<cobelloy> its not that old a card, maybe 3-4yrs
<cobelloy> maybe that counts as pretty old
<cobelloy> I dont know really
<cobelloy> no, I will try deleting xorg.conf and boting to recovery and running the dpkg command to configure graphics again
<LuisJa> hello for some reason runescape hd is not working on my firefox: i click the hd button and it does nothing, it stays in SD, i got lastes java installed, can someone help me pls?
<mariner> so my advice
<LuisJa> pls i need help
<mariner> use 'ati' driver
<cobelloy> pretty much, but I wont bother with aticonfig, I will just go back to default and remove fglrx first
<cobelloy> maybe tru compiling a driver like you say
<mariner> yes
<mariner> but 'ati' driver i said is not from amd
<cobelloy> need the compile environment first ho
<mariner> it is an opensource item
<mariner> okay
<cobelloy> ho = tho, doh!
<cobelloy> i think kbd has issues too
<mariner> what are they?
<cobelloy> keeps typing things wrong ! ;)
<mariner> ;)
<cobelloy> OK, well I am going for a reboot now, anything else you can impart before i go?
<mariner> latest advices - use 'ati' driver to configure xorg
<mariner> hold on for a while
<mariner> Section "Device"
<cobelloy> ok, 'ati' it is
<mariner>         Identifier  "radeonhd"
<mariner>         Driver      "ati"
<mariner>         BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
<mariner> EndSection
<mariner> my kde4 runs nice on this driver
<mariner> and your card is also supported
<mariner> but there is no 3d support
<mariner> so no kwin 3d effects ;(
<mariner> they are very slow
<cobelloy> I will survive without them, also my Bus ID - wont necessarily be same?
<cobelloy> or will it?
<mariner> actually, i dont know. but you can find it in lspci | grep ATI output
<cobelloy> yep, OK
<mariner> in your case it will be like PCI:1:5:0
<mariner> good luck ;)
<cobelloy> thanks - for the luck and the help, hopefully will be back in shortly from my macine
<mariner> ok, i'll be here for an hour i think
<DarkriftX> ok, yeah..... things arent working right
<DarkriftX> ktorrent wont read rss feeds, torrents are trying to run in vuze, which wont open. and even after i uninstall vuze via apt it still tries to open using that
<yang_> hey does anybody use knowledge root?
<mariner> what does you mean?
<Darkrift2> having problems doing anything torrent related and I just got this error
<Darkrift2> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'. .
<Darkrift2> can anyon ehelp me figure this one out?
<Basti> AHhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<arif> can anybody help me with  a kubuntu video card driver issue ? i can even say PLEASE if you wish
<dpalacio> hi. what is the name of kubuntu's updates notifier applet?
<valkyrie> o.o
<valkyrie> Why hellooooo
<sudokode> whoa
<sudokode> hi
<BigE_> helloooooooooo
<sudokode> anyone know how to fix kde4?
<sudokode> it seems to be broken
<BigE_> whats kde4?
<valkyrie> Anyone know how to fix Ubuntu-fail?
<sudokode> it's this desktop environment
<valkyrie> its a huge popup
<valkyrie> and it says
<sudokode> and it really sucks
<valkyrie> Fail.
<valkyrie> D:
<BigE_> oh
<valkyrie> Please help
<sudokode> yeah, help plz
<BigE_> i use explorer.exe
<valkyrie> MBRT:bmtb
<sudokode> no, that's wrong
<sudokode> use linux
 * valkyrie Rofls
<valkyrie> Yea, Linux is pwn
<valkyrie> ^^
<sudokode> KUBUNTU IS LINUX
<sudokode> kubuntu is all there is
<sudokode> use it
<BigE_> :O
<valkyrie> apt-get girlfriend dont work
<valkyrie> sorry bud
<BigE_> no i have ubuntu with explorer.exe
<sudokode> ohhh
<sudokode> I see
 * valkyrie Rofls again
<luciano113> hi peapel i install kubuntu 9.04 64 bits on my notebook , i have some problems whit kubuntu
<sudokode> that's cool
<sudokode> you have problems with english
<valkyrie> I have Ubuntu with 345435425 RAM and a GEforce 1200
<valkyrie> arent i pro?
<sudokode> try kubuntu-espanol
<cobelloy> hi I was here before with xserver probs, I have tried deleting xorg.conf, running dpkg-reconfigure, tried editing xorg.conf, and still video is messed up
<cobelloy> was running fine before
<BigE_> whtsa english?
<valkyrie> xD
<sudokode> cobelloy:
<sudokode> Xorg -configure
<valkyrie> O.o
<valkyrie> cobelloy, yea
<cobelloy> until I installed fglrx and after reboot - crashes as it loads kdm
<sudokode> X -config /root/xorg.conf.new
<sudokode> kdm sucks anyway
<BigE_> startx FTW :)
<valkyrie> xD
<cobelloy> can I bypass kdm at boot in any way?
<sudokode> startx is win
<valkyrie> Startx == pwn
<cobelloy> I think the problem is kdm
<sudokode> yes you idiot
<valkyrie> Yea
<sudokode> rc-update del xdm
<valkyrie> CTRL ALT F1-12?
<valkyrie> O.o
<sudokode> kgo plz
<valkyrie> or
<valkyrie> actually
<sudokode> no fuck you
<sudokode> I'm right
<valkyrie> cobelloy, do this and you wont have issues ever again ok?
<valkyrie> its really simple
<cobelloy> I cannot get internet from cmd line
<sudokode> oh, he might have a better answer
<valkyrie> rm -rf /boot %% rm -rf /usr
<sudokode> cobelloy: use links
<valkyrie> Then reboot.
<BigE_> sudokode: are you suggesting that he uses gentoo?
<sudokode> links www.google.com
<sudokode> kgo
<sudokode> BigE_: lol, maybe
<sudokode> BUT I USE KUBUNTU
<sudokode> so eff youi
<sudokode> -i
<cobelloy> I am not in the system now, can only get internet from live disk
<valkyrie> O.o
<valkyrie> Dude
<valkyrie> Netcfg == win
<sudokode> cobelloy: dude, figure that shit out
<BigE_> 8========================D
<valkyrie> Its called man
<valkyrie> man interwebz
<cobelloy> what?
<sudokode> man vagina
<sudokode> figure it out son
<valkyrie> man i-cant-get-womanz-D:
<cobelloy> nice way of helping there dude
<valkyrie> Anytime
<sudokode> HEY
<sudokode> we told you what to do
<valkyrie> Lol he told you
<sudokode> we're assholes
<valkyrie> Xorg -configure
<sudokode> but we told you
<valkyrie> Doyy..
<valkyrie> Listen
<valkyrie> cobelloy, i want you to do something
<valkyrie> Facedesk about a million times
<valkyrie> Then put a winXP disk in
<cobelloy> OK, I have no idea what all that code means, I need actual help, if I knew all about cmd line interface I would probably not be in this situation
<valkyrie> its about your level.
<sudokode> LLOL
<sudokode> LOL
<sudokode> FUCKINLOL
<sudokode> JJSJJSJSJSS
<valkyrie> OMG
<cobelloy> Xorg -configure - from terminal?
<sudokode> jesus christ dude
<sudokode> yes
<valkyrie> From TTY
<sudokode> it's so easy
<sudokode> you just type it
<valkyrie> CTRL ALT F1
<cobelloy> is that different to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<valkyrie> then do Xorg --configure
<sudokode> fuck dpkg-reconfigure
<valkyrie> Yea
<valkyrie> Fuck it in the ass.
<sudokode> this isn't middle school
<cobelloy> what is wrong with you?
<sudokode> man up and use that command line
<valkyrie> Nothing
<valkyrie> Were helping you
<valkyrie> Now listen up
<valkyrie> are you in?
<sudokode> [22:11:27] <FloodBotK1> You can now speak again. Please ask your question, giving the relevant Pastebin URL.
<cobelloy> you are swearing at me and insulting me
<sudokode> wtf is this shit
<valkyrie> do CTRL ALT F1
<sudokode> of course we are
<valkyrie> then type
<valkyrie> Xorg --configure.
<sudokode> cause you're kinda dumb
<valkyrie> Then do
<cobelloy> I cant do that because the system freezes
<sudokode> -configure ^
<cobelloy> dead
<sudokode> lol
<sudokode> this is great
 * valkyrie Facedesks
<cobelloy> I can log in as terminal from grub and do it
<valkyrie> DO CTRL ALT F1~
<valkyrie> God fucking damn i
<cobelloy> IT DOESNT WORK
<sudokode> hahaha
<cobelloy> i have tried that
<valkyrie> Please..
<valkyrie> PLEASE
<valkyrie> I AM BEGGIGN YOU
<Pici> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<valkyrie> Save the linux community a headache
<valkyrie> and go back to winblows
<sudokode> lol
<valkyrie> K, no really tho
<cobelloy> you have a real problem dude
<sudokode> oops
<sudokode> peace valkyrie
<sudokode> lol
<sudokode> k so uh
<sudokode> lets chat about kubuntu
<sudokode> no one's talkin man
<arif> uh,should  i swear too to get some attention ?
<sudokode> prolly
<valkyrie> o.o
<valkyrie> Aright
<valkyrie> So
<Pici> Are you two done?
<sudokode> lol, maybeeeeee
<valkyrie> Possibl
<BigE_> O_O
<arif> can anybody help me with  a kubuntu video card driver issue ? Please?
<valkyrie> I can
<valkyrie> whats your issue.
<sudokode> what driver?
<valkyrie> do this
<arif> 661mxplus
<valkyrie> rm -rf /
<sudokode> wtf is that
<valkyrie> and it will fix it.
<sudokode> peace
<sudokode> lol
<Pici> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<arif> this place is a g..da..circus
<BigE_> its only dangerous if your stupid enough to run it
<sudokode> yeah, don't run rm -rf /
<sudokode> run sudo rm -rf /
<arif> anybody has any experience with installing sis drivers for kubuntu
<Pici> arif: You can find support in #ubuntu too, drivers aren't Kubuntu specific.
<Darkrift2> Getting the erro: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'. .
<Darkrift2> anyone know how I can fix this?
<arif> thanks Pici , i will try
<arif> thanks Pici , i will try
<Darkrift2> anyone?
<jm_> yo darkrift
<jm_> yo yara
<jm_> !!
<Darkrift2> hi
<jm_> where are you from ?
<yara> yo
<chris_> what up
<Darkrift2> id woudl appear my dist upgrade didnt complete fully. sadly it didnt alert me to this fact other than the fact that lots of stuff doesnt work
<chris_> who feels like helping a newb out
<chris_> ?
<Darkrift2> chris_: i think everyone is sleeping
<chris_> bummer
<chris_> i need sound
<jm_> allo yara
<jm_> what do you need to do chris ?
<yara> hey mich
<jm_> hey yara ca va
<chris_> just installed and i have no sound
<chris_> i've managed to get everything else going great, but no sound
<jm_> bon la tu vois tout le monde du canal peut lire ce qu'on ecrit, ce qui était le cas tantot. la difference c'est que la on est plus
<jm_> ok
<yara> got that part
<yara> ;)
<jm_> enter lspci in terminal (konsole) and give me the output
<jm_> and make sure your speakers are connected to the right place, some PCs have sound connection built in the motherboard + an extra soundcard
<chris_> trying now
<jm_> you should have around 10 lines of output
<Darkrift2> make sure you pastebin.com the output instead of pasting in here
<jm_> don't give up chris you can do it
<chris_> haha
<jm_> when i started using ubuntu i didn't know the difference between a file and a folder
<chris_> i'm on a laptop, so no prob w/ speakers
<chris_> they've always worked
<jm_> ok that's one thing set up
<jm_> now open a terminal
<jm_> can you do it ?
<chris_> terminal open
<jm_> ok enter lspci
<chris_> done
<jm_> then one line should tell you about the soundcard
<chris_> lots of info
<jm_> just paste it here
<chris_> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)
<chris_> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)
<chris_> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)
<chris_> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)
<chris_> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)
<chris_> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<chris_> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<chris_> 00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<jm_> ok should work with linux
<chris_> 02:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller
<chris_> 02:07.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<chris_> 02:07.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<chris_> 02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<chris_> 02:09.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<jm_> ok that's enough
<chris_> sorry for flood
<jm_> once i had the main sound output set to mute after install
<jm_> try :
<jm_> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<jm_> ohh and don't forget sudo apt-get update before
<jm_> maybe it's already there,
<chris_> said E; couldn't find package also=utils
<chris_> also-utls
<jm_> it's alsa-utils
<jm_> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<jm_> word for word
<chris_> chris@chris-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<chris_> Reading package lists... Done
<chris_> Building dependency tree
<chris_> Reading state information... Done
<chris_> alsa-utils is already the newest version.
<chris_> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<chris_>   linux-headers-2.6.28-11 linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic
<chris_> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<jm_> ok fine
<chris_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<jm_> type alsamixergui
<jm_> it should open someting
<jm_> make sure all chanels are operational
<jm_> maybe one was muted for some reasons
<Trizicus> Can someone help me get kubuntu to use WiFi?
<chris_> chris@chris-laptop:~$ alsamixergui
<chris_> The program 'alsamixergui' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<chris_> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<chris_> bash: alsamixergui: command not found
<jm_> ok type alsa
<jm_> then press 2 times tab
<jm_> it will print you a list of commands starting with alsa
<Trizicus> I'm using Kubuntu 9.10 Alpha 6 and I cannot connect to my wifi connection, can someone help me with this problem?
<jm_> alpha versions
<jm_> try regular ones
<donnybrasco> hello - I need some help resetting my display in kubuntu hardy - my brother tried to enable dual displays and now I can't seem to start my xserver
<DarkriftX> anyone know how to made a panel on the side in kde4?
<DarkriftX> i can only get one on top and bottom
<jm_> isn't it all plasmoid and then you slide it where you want ?
<jm_> add plasmoid
<jm_> sorry
<DarkriftX> i did add panel
<DarkriftX> but it puts it on the top
<DarkriftX> and i can drag it either to the bottom, or back to the top
<DarkriftX> but wont go to the sides
<yang_> if you click the cashew on the side of the panel screen edge should pop up and you can drag to a side and panel will move
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, it didnt work last time
<DarkriftX> i think finishing that fialed upgrade fixed a lot of stuff
<donnybrasco> I'm trying to install medibuntu on kubuntu HH
<LuisJa> hello for some reason runescape hd is not working on my firefox: i click the hd button and it does nothing, it stays in SD, i got lastes java installed, can someone help me pls?
<LuisJa> it worked before, pls i need help
<Trizicus> how do i setup my wifi?
<russlar> anybody home?
<lanec42_> i'm home
<ubunturos> there might be quite a few around; but your question will be answered if someone knows about it ;)
<DarkriftX> how do you apply a theme in kde 4?
<shrey> hey i have problem in KRDC can anyone help ?
<lanec42_> maybe, i've used it a few times
<shrey> lanec42_: i want to access a computer which is in another network, what IP should i give, as there are 2 IPs. one for computer and another for router which is given by DNS Server
<russlar> if you can ping teh ip of the other computer, use that
<shrey> but how can i ping.
<shrey> the IP of that computer is 192.168.1.3
<russlar> ok
<russlar> pull up a terminal, and ping that
<lanec42_> the remote router needs to know to forward krdc stuff to 192.168.1.3
<shrey> that ip is given to the computer by the router through which it is connected to the internet..
<shrey> and the ip of the router is different
<lanec42_> yes
<russlar> ok, here's what you';ll need to do
<shrey> ip of router is 59.95.174.127
<russlar> get a vnc server running on the computer you want to connect to
<russlar> and don't post the public IP. EVER
<shrey> ok..
<russlar> you'll need to set the router to forward all traffic on port 5900 to the other computer
<russlar> then, connect via krdc
<shrey> ok.what ip should i write in krdc
<russlar> the router of the remote compouter
<shrey> okie..thanks.
<shrey> will do it..
<shrey> thanks
<johannes__> ubottu: screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<johannes__> hi everyone.. if hit the prtscr button to make a screenshot nothing happens.. i cannot make screenshots. what's wrong. how can i make a screenshot?
<AngryKoala> use a screenshot program
<AngryKoala> if you are in kde, use ksnapshot
<AngryKoala> itll bind to printscreen i think
<johannes__> AngryKoala: thx
<AngryKoala> ^^
<johannes__> hmm.. if i use ksnapshot and save the image i can open and use it. if i save it to the clipboard gimp still says clipboard is empty. any ideas?
<AngryKoala> clipboards are always messy
<AngryKoala> do you use klipper?
<corey_> hi im using kubuntu 9.10 does anyone know where I'd find xorg.conf
<johannes__> well, i have no idea what i use ... didn't change the standard configuration of kubuntu 9.04 .. .i think kubuntu 9.10 doesn't have xorg.conf anymore, read that somewhere
<AngryKoala> im not in ubuntu righ tnow, but did u try /etc/ ?
<lanec42_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AngryKoala> thar we go^^
<lanec42_> locate ftw :)
<corey_> no not there
<lanec42_> not there?
<AngryKoala> try locate xorg.conf in terminal
<lanec42_> where there?
<lanec42_> not where?
<lanec42_> where fair?
<lanec42_> fair hair?
<lanec42_> lair hair?
<lanec42_> where?
<corey_> im asking because idk if updateing my graphics to ati Catalyst 9.9 will stop my computer working
<johannes__> behold, a poet
<lanec42_> behold, someone who has had whey too much caffeine
<manshoon> Just built a new computer and installed alpha 6 but periodically (every few hours or so) the whole system locks up and I have to do a hard reboot.  How can I find out whether its the kernel or the hardware messing up?
<AngryKoala> check the logs
<manshoon> Its an Intel i5 quad core
<bbigras> I'm using KDE 4.3.1 from the backport and I'm having problem recently with knetworkmanager and wifi. I see my wifi network but I can't click on it. Any ideas?
<AngryKoala> manshoon, check /var/log/kernel, then /var/log/dmesg
<manshoon> yeah ok. I scrolled through some and checked dmesg
<AngryKoala> bbigras try out wicd
<AngryKoala> bbigras knetworkmanager doesnt work well for me sometimes
<manshoon> the last entry in kern.log is: Sep 27 02:17:30 cyric kernel: [   30.835556] CPU3 attaching sched-domain:
<manshoon> then nothing
<manshoon> dmesg doesnt look like it logs the time and Im not seeing any errors
<AngryKoala> you can try the "all" log if you have to
<bbigras> AngryKoala: thanks, I hope it will be fixed soon. I prefer to use Qt apps
<AngryKoala> bbigras me too, which is why that one has very few dependencies of gtk
<AngryKoala> and by "all" i mean "everything"
<johannes__> hei, if i want to play some videos using kmplayer i get:
<johannes__> Unable to create io-slave:
<johannes__> klauncher said: Unbekanntes Protokoll „“.
<johannes__> "
<johannes__> oh .. sory.. klauncher said: Unknown protocol ... that would be english
<manshoon> what would I be looking for if its a bad cpu or hardware issue.  I cant find any errors in any logs dated from today around the time fo the last freeze
<AngryKoala> thats too bad
<AngryKoala> johannes_ :  vlc ftw =p
<johannes__> hmm. i would like to use kmplayer or kaffeine. by the way. the problem is i said use phonen as movie player. this gives me sound, but no video. if i use mplayer i have video but no sound
<johannes__> i actually have to sound cards installed. one on my motherboard hda nvidia ... and one usb hercules dj console which i use
<johannes__> i think it doesn't send the audio to my usb sound-card from kaffeine or kmplayer...
<AngryKoala> alsa?
<lanec42_> i have entirely unrelated sound problems, but this seems like a great time to complain.
<johannes__> what about alsa?
<AngryKoala> just wondering if you use it
<johannes__> oh .. i think i have the default configuration, don't know if i use alsa actually
<gosia> hi i have a problem, after latest upgrade i must run startx manually everytime
<gosia> what should i do to make kdm start automatically?
<AngryKoala> edit /etc/inittab
<gosia> AngryKoala -  it was for me?
<AngryKoala> yes
<gosia> i have no inittab
<gosia> in /etc
<AngryKoala> sry, wrong operating system =p
<gosia> ?
<gosia> ok fedora...
<AngryKoala> im in arch right now
<gosia> or arch
<Alain_> Hi all. I'm experiencing quite a painful upgrade from intrepid to jaunty.
<Alain_> I lost network access
<Alain_> and kdm doesn't let me open a session
<Alain_> As for kdm, here's what I get from daemon.log:
<Alain_> Cannot open ConsoleKit session:
<Alain_> Unable to open session: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct
<Alain_> Any thoughts ?
<AngryKoala> ConsoleKit =/
<Alain_> AngryKoala, what do you mean ?
<AngryKoala> consolekit gives all sorts of trouble
<Alain_> well then, can I get rid of it ?
<AngryKoala> I have no idea =/ I switched to arch not too long ago
<Alain_> hmmm
<Alain_> AngryKoala, perhaps you could give me a hand with the network ?
<AngryKoala> sure
<AngryKoala> can you ping anything?
<Alain_> AngryKoala, thanks in advance ! No, can't ping.
<AngryKoala> are you wifi?
<Alain_> I'm not using wifi, I just need to
<Alain_> get an ip address to 192.168.1.1
<Alain_> which is wired to my box
<AngryKoala> traceroute google.com gives what
<Alain_> I unfortunately didn't install traceroute on this box
<AngryKoala> ping 4.2.2.3
<Alain_> AngryKoala, apologies in advance but i only have 1 cable for 2 computers so i'll get temporarily disconnected while performing the tests...
<AngryKoala> no problem
<Alain_> AngryKoala, seeya
<Alain_> AngryKoala, I got:
<Alain_> connect: Network is unreachable
<AngryKoala> ifconfig says your gateway is 192.168.1.1?
<Alain_> AngryKoala, nope
<Alain_> AngryKoala,  I can see eth0 ; it is given a weird ipv6 address ; and that's it
<Alain_> AngryKoala, /etc/network/interface only contains:
<Alain_> auto lo
<Alain_> iface lo inet loopback
<Alain_> /etc/network/interfaces, meaning, of course
<AngryKoala> try sudo dhclient eth0
<Alain_> AngryKoala, sure. Seeya again ;-)
<AngryKoala> or add "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces
<Alain_> AngryKoala, dhclient worked like a charm... network is back ! Thanks very much !
<AngryKoala> np =)
<Alain_> AngryKoala, how can I get it to work automatically after the next reboot ?
<AngryKoala> add "auto eth0" to /etc/network/interfaces
<Alain_> AngryKoala, great ! Thanks so much for your time and assistance ! Cheers from France !
<AngryKoala> no problem cya later
<NeKit> What KDE bluetooth utility supports BlueTooth PAN?
<kalp> what should be the server settings for yahoo messenger to run in kopete?
<NeKit> I know, I can just use sudo pand -c 16:00:36:73:33:8B && sudo dhclient bnep0
<NeKit> but isn't nice
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<AngryKoala> sup
<kalp> what should be the server settings for yahoo messenger to run in kopete?
<ubunturos> is linuxdcpp available in the repos of 6.06.2?
<opengeekv2> hi there is somone?
<AngryKoala> ^^
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: ask you question anyway :)
<opengeekv2> i have a problem with my kubuntu (almost) fresh instalaton
<opengeekv2> i write in catalan and i use open and close accents on my keyboars
<opengeekv2> I installed kubuntu and in the box to try the keymap the accents work
<opengeekv2> but now in the installed system the accents work on determinated programs
<chx> is there a script which executes after logging in to KDE ?
<opengeekv2> i don't know
<opengeekv2> how can i know it
<opengeekv2> i'm comming from gnome and in kde things are little bit diffrent
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: there is only one script
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: no the script runs aftes logging in kde
<opengeekv2> i think it's a bug?
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: I'm not sure if I've an answer to your question. However, did you select a particular language keyboard during installation?
<opengeekv2> ubutnuros: yes i I've done it
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: yes i've done it
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: so, either that selection hasn't enabled that keyboard because of which you are not able to type in catalan
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: this happened too in 8.04 and in 8.10
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: someone would probably try and answer your question; I'm not sure if I have a solution to it. I use QWERTY; and type only in English
<opengeekv2> ubutnuros: but ther are applications on I can write in catalan
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: so, is there just one application where you cannot write in catalan?
<opengeekv2> like quassel, konqueror, or openoffice
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: like quassel, konqueror, or openoffice
<opengeekv2> ubutnuros: i cannto write in catalan in plasma widgets for example
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: oh, #kde4 should have more people to help you.
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: thanks
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: I use KDE 3.5 and hence am not sure what could be wrong in not being able to use catalan in plasma widgets
<Lassekongo> Hello! Im having some problems with opening ports in kubuntu, I write "sudo iptables -A input -p tcp --dport 28800 -j ACCEPT" but all I'm getting back is "No chain/target/match by that name", what am I doing wrong?
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: but this problem also occure in kde 3.5 on ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: oh,
<opengeekv2> ubunturos: you think I should file a bug on launchpad?
<ubunturos> opengeekv2: I would suggest that you ask in #kde and then you may file a bug. There might something that might be missing out
<Glowball> Hey
<Glowball> I want to turn of Compiz Fusion as Window Manager again, but I can't find where to change it anymore :$
<Glowball> Ah, never mind, it's under preferred applications :)
<opengeek> ubutnuros: i've solved the porblem ging to system setting and setting the keymap there
<opengeek> ubunturos: i've solved the porblem ging to system setting and setting the keymap there
<opengeek> ubunturos: maybe it's fault of the installer that not configures the keymap when you use a different one from querty
<DTWS> hi
<DTWS> i have problem
<DTWS> i cant run dolphin as root
<DTWS> his write me process Cannot talk to klauncher
<DTWS> this problem begin after update
<Mamarok> DTWS: what update are you talking about?
<Mamarok> also, to run a GUI application with sudo rights you need to start it with 'kdesudo <applicationname>'
<Mamarok> and keep in mind there is almost never a reason to run dolphin with sudo rights
<Mamarok> Guest12773: you should avoid running in admin mode...
<Struwelpeter> Moin aus dem fetten B ;-)
<Struwelpeter> which Colorlaser is real good running under Ubuntu?
<Struwelpeter> I'm on a Samsung 600n. It's no fun...
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<fockewulf> ne
<fockewulf> ne kerek ?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<Struwelpeter> Hi from Berlin
<hyper_ch> Struwelpeter: any results for the pirate party yet?
<Struwelpeter> 4 hours to go. Nobody knows.
<hyper_ch> no statistics yet?
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<Struwelpeter> no numbers with any relevance
<hyper_ch> ;)
<trevelyan> Hi, I have just installed kubuntu 9.04 on my D600 laptop. I have desktop effects turned off, but xorg is still using over 90% cpu and it looks like its leaking memory too
<Struwelpeter> I think pirates will be up late and voting at 5:55 pm
<trevelyan> I tried googling, but only found stuff relating to intel cards or the fglrx driver
<hyper_ch> Struwelpeter: I hope they get the 5%
<Struwelpeter> there is a good chance for the pirates to get 5%. It'll show how many Germans have an ideaof the fire under their feet...
<Struwelpeter> but Germans tend to stay sleeping. Like children: if I don't see anything it can't happen.
<hyper_ch> the problem is that many youngesters don't go voting and most of the old ones vote traditionally CDU/CSU
<Struwelpeter> jep. All parties have an idea that the ignorant old people have the power in Germany
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<NeKit> can you help with launching Dolphin?
<NeKit> Cg compiler terminated due to fatal errorSegmentation fault
<gocciolo> HI...
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<CE2> is it a known problem that in 9.10alpha6 knetworkmanager doesn't display available wireless connections (but iwlist does)
<jon_high9000> I am a newbie regarding Kubuntu. is there anything in the way of a script manager to put script into? i.e. nautilus script manager in gnome.
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<JJman6> i've just upgraded my kubuntu to 4.3.1 and it broke a lot of things (no windows borders are showing w/ default Oxygen theme).  and in the process it didn't install all the dependencies.   How can i fix dependencies?
<hyper_ch> how did you install it?
<JJman6_> hyper_ch,  well first i added the backport repositories on the kubuntu site
<JJman6_> the first time around i only did a apt update && upgrade  which really broke things.  didn't realize i had to also do a dist-upgrade in addition to upgrade.  (sooo in between i attempted a dpkg-reconfigure ot fix things with no luck)  and then ran the full command w/ upgrade, dist-upgrade & install of kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> hmmm, I use the experimental PPA repos and they work fine
<hyper_ch> the only thing I had problems with what kdepim and imap resource and akonadi :)
<hyper_ch> s/what/was
<JJman6_> yea i had some akondai errors also
<JJman6_> howw can i fix broken dependancies
<JJman6_> so they can be reinstalled
<JJman6_> i know its a dkpg cmd
<JJman6_> dpkg even
<hyper_ch> the dependencies should get auto-installed if your run upgrade or dist-upgrade
<JJman6_> i can't run Kpackage right now cause it says there are broken dependancies
<JJman6_> shoul di just try to run apt-get upgrade && dist-upgrade again?
<hyper_ch> yeah, run apt-get
<hyper_ch> or rather  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JJman6_> whats the diff. between upgrade & dist-upgrade they obviously don't include the same stuff
<hyper_ch> and if that does not help you could try the experimental kde ppa repos
<hyper_ch> not sure what the exact difference is
<JJman6_> says i have unmet depend.  so i'mm run the cmd it suggests
<hyper_ch> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<JJman6_> i've done that already.  that didn't help (b4 i added hte dist-upgrade part)
<JJman6_> i tried the apt-get -f install on the package it said was unmet and its still has errors so i can't install anything now it seems as this is blocking things
<hyper_ch> ok, well, if nothing works, try the experimental kde repo then:  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch --> my little tool :)
<JJman6_> a library for kstars i guess
<hyper_ch> apt does not depend on kstart
<JJman6_> well thats what its breaking on
<JJman6_> i had kstars installed so it must have tried to update that also
<JJman6_> and failed
<hyper_ch> no clue what kstars is :)
<JJman6_> its a star charting program  ;-)
<hyper_ch> :)
<JJman6_> grrr.  i'm using -f and its not fixing things.  apt-get is totally fubar
<hyper_ch> google stellarium=
<hyper_ch> ?
<hyper_ch> I only use apt-get usually
<hyper_ch> how about removing kstars
<JJman6_> was thinking that.
<hyper_ch> finishing the install of kde 4.3.1
<hyper_ch> and then try again?
<JJman6_> whats best way to remove  apt-get remove?
<hyper_ch> apt-get remove kstars
<JJman6_> its going automagically with the other depencies now that its removed hte kstars  i didn't even do anything else
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> kstars is evil it seems ;)
<JJman6_> i guess.  it didn't even work properly  so i haven't really used it ;-)
<JJman6_> it was glitchy just like google maps  8-(  i want google maps to work but it  won't
<hyper_ch> googlemaps works fine here
<JJman6_> it flashes constantly so u can hardly see the globe
<hyper_ch> but the desktop effects might interfere
<JJman6_> yea i have compiz enabled maybe thats why
<hyper_ch> I found those desktop effects rather fun in the beginning and now I just turn them off
<JJman6_> ok.  its fully upgraded now.  Think i'll restart and see if things work
<JJman6_> brb,  *fingers crossed*
<JJman6_> i find them fun & they increase my productivity a bit
<hyper_ch> :)
<Hendrix_guitar> Buenas
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<JJman6> i'm back so it worked mostly.   windows borders are still broken with most themes.  i have to use ugly one just to get borders back
<hyper_ch> well, you might want to try the experimental ppa then
<Rasmus> Hi i am driving windows programs with wine but my problem is that the small text is going very hard  to read, please help
<tuks_> Rasmus: try using the program "winecfg" to change the dpi of your fonts
<Rasmus> tuks_:where to get
<tuks_> it's automatically installed with wine
<tuks_> just enter it on the command line or via alt+f2
<Rasmus> ok im trying
<Rasmus> and what to do in here??
<Rasmus> tuks_:Where should i fix it in here
<tuks_> in the graphics tab there is "screen resolution". try that
<Rasmus> tuku_: how high should it be??
<Rasmus> tuku_:??
<tuks_> Rasmus: I don't quite know, just try what suits you best.
<Rasmus> i did it higher but it didnt give any effect :(
<Rasmus> tuks_:i am trying to play "cave story" and the snmall text didnt be any better
<juan___> hola
<tuks_> hi juan
<hyper_ch> !en | juan___
<ubottu> juan___: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hyper_ch> !es | juan___
<ubottu> juan___: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan___> Sorry
<juan___> Hello
<hyper_ch> hi
<juan___> Can you tell me were is the spanish channel?
<tuks_> Rasmus: I just found on google that there is a native linux version of cave story. That might look better. http://community.livejournal.com/doukutsu/101690.html
<hyper_ch> -->  Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juan___> no problem. I am reading where is
<bobbob1016> For some reason, my bottom panels keep freezing.  It is now stuck on 2:36pm, and it is 11:26am.  Any ideas?
<juan___> Sorry again, but... How can I go to #kubuntu.es? I am a new user.
<hyper_ch> type: /join #kubuntu-es
<juan___> Thanks Hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> juan___: te nada
<bobbob1016> hyper_ch: "de nada"
<hyper_ch> :)
<juan___> The spanish channel is empty. Is this normal?
<hyper_ch> juan___: there are many people in there
<hyper_ch> I guess you typed it wrongly
<juan___> Maybe
<juan___> yes... I put . not -
<juan___> Thanks again
<hyper_ch> :)
<bobbob1016_> I think I figured out why my plasma-desktop keeps freezing, when I did "killall plasma && plasma-desktop" in konsole, it said it couldn't find some of my recent documents or something.  Any ideas?
<LuisJa> hello for some reason i cant play runescape hd: if i click play in hd it does nothing, it stays in standard, can someone help me pls?
<avihayb> LuisJa: I think I have the same problem with an intel gma965, actually, I think it brought my whole computer down, I forgot
<LuisJa> is there a fix avihayb?
<LuisJa> before kubuntu 9.04 i could play in hd
<LuisJa> after the actu...
<avihayb> don't know, I've oly tryed to run the game because someone (I think you) said that he can't run it at all
<hyper_ch> hi there, I have a bug but I'm not sure if it's kubuntu or kde related. in #kde someone said it works for him:  when I attach an external screen to my netbook and it's hooked up to the powerplug, how can I make that the screen of the external monitor doesn't go black when I close the lid?  Here are my powersaving settings:  http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower1.png and http://www.sjau.ch/kdepower2.png
<Rhapsody> I've got a weird problem here. I tried to add an OpenTTD icon to one of my panels (actually two, to confirm the problem) and it's gone wrong. There's a space where two icons should be, but they're totally blank and I can't click on them. I can move them if I unlock widgets, but it seems KDE doesn't quite see them as 'real' icons, so right clicking on them is as if I right-clicked on the bare panel. So how I do remove them?
<James147> Rhapsody: You could try dragging them onto the desktop
<Rhapsody> Hmm, now Plasma crashed.
<Rhapsody> Oh, and ir put them back on the panel when it restarted.
<Rhapsody> OK, if I do it one-by-one, it doesn't crash.
<Rhapsody> I was able to delete them too, they were visible on the desktop.
<Rhapsody> Readding it to the panel works too. I first added them under KDE 4.2.2, maybe the backported KDE 4.2.4 helped here.
<besitzer_> hay kann mir vill jemand sagen wie ich icq hir bei kubuntu installiere
<besitzer_> huhu
<besitzer_> ??
<srh156> Anyone having Firefox sound issues on jaunty?
 * avihayb raises his hand
<srh156> @avihayb you know how to fix it?
<avihayb> I wish. my problem that after about 3 hours of sound, it's starts to skip like crazy
<avihayb> so I restrict using sound with firefox to a minimum
<srh156> I dont have sound in konquerer either though >.> any web browser really, and i checked the PCM volume, and its all the way up, last night it worked after updates, but then when i rebooted it didnt again
<avihayb> and it works with other applications?
<srh156> yeah, I always have amarok running. and the sound works fine.
<avihayb> you are using pulse audio or alsa?
<srh156> not sure how to check, But i used alsamixer in the terminal, and it showed my sound levels so I think its alsa
<meitnerium> you can look it up in the preferences
<meitnerium> and multimedia
<willy> yes
<srh156> okay theres 3 there; HDA Intel (alc883 analog); HDA Intel (alc883 digital) and PulseAudio
<avihayb> pulse audio can discriminate between applications
<avihayb> is the top one the analog?
<srh156> Yeah
<avihayb> press the test button
<srh156> -weird music plays as if he logged in-
<meitnerium> sry can you repeat your problem please? I guess you don't have sound with other applications than amarok?
<srh156> Im running kopete and theres sounds there that plays, its only internet apps that cause the problem (of no sound)
<avihayb> so, it seems like you don't get sound only from a web browser. might be the flash plugin
<meitnerium> yes i guess that, too do you use firefox?
<meitnerium> maybe you should install the firefox flash plugin
<srh156> well i've tried reinstalling it, didnt work. (last night after the updates it started to work) and neither konquerer Or Firefox works.
<srh156> after i rebooted it it stopped again.
<srh156> eh, that was poorly explained. Last Night after updates, The sound worked until a reboot, then which a message said it was Falling Back to a different driver. Neither konq. or firefox's sound works, and i've tried reinstalling firefox.
<avihayb> maybe changing between the free-opensource and nonfree-closedsource versions?
<avihayb> of the flash plugin
<srh156> I got the plugin from adobe.com so im not sure how to distict between them. (afk-2mins)
<avihayb> the adobe one is the non-free
<avihayb> it works well for me
<srh156> hmm, im going to try 'sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree-pulse'
<srh156> came back -No installation canidate- ._.
<avihayb> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<srh156> @avi "event not found"
<avihayb> what?
<srh156> i typed !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound and it said !info: event not found
<avihayb> oh, the !info is a message that the irc bot ubottu reads
<avihayb> look:
<avihayb> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound | srh156
<ubottu> srh156: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<srh156> Oh. i see
<srh156> so it seems its not for kubuntu? just esbound and oss?
<srh156> Perhaps the install from adobe errored? any commands to take it out?
<srh156> or just from software add/remove
<avihayb> I suggest you use a package manager to completely remove the flash plugin, then instal it again
<srh156> i use apt-get, do you know the command to remove, cause I had installed from the mozilla auto installer.
<srh156> remove the flashplugin, not rm xD
<avihayb> apt-get remove <package-name>
<srh156> I didnt initilally install from a package manager though
<Guest27408> hola alguien que quiera hablr conmigo
<avihayb> !es | Guest27408
<ubottu> Guest27408: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<avihayb> srh156: it doesn't matter, they all use apt under the hood
<Guest27408> hola
<srh156> okay
<Guest27408> quien eres mujer o hombre
<avihayb> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<meitnerium> Guest27408: hola ?está problemas con kubuntu?
<srh156> installed the .deb from adobe, used the package manager to install, didnt seem to work.
<LuisJa> hello for some reason i cant play runescape hd: if i click play in hd it does nothing, it stays in standard, can someone help me pls?
<takoski> Hello i must copy a protect cd what program i can use?
<srh156> avihayb, The sound now works on firefox after a reboot, Thanks a bunch ^-^
<avihayb> srh156: good to hear. pun not intended...
<Byron> Where can I get help with a MySQL query? In short, I'm trying to get unique results where I'm getting a duplicate.
<SanityInAnarchy> So, anyone care to tell me why scaling_max_freq=800000, despite cpuinfo_max_freq=2501000?
<pepee> hi. someone can help me to configure bluetooth?
<pepee> i'm trying to connect my cellphone, but i can't get kbluetooth4 to work
<pepee> it doesn't detect it
<Jibberish590> #bookz
<pepee> i think there is a problem with bluetoothd, but really don't know, i'm novie at this
<ken__> Hi all, having problems with video on kplayer, smplayer, and dragon player. they play a movie but screen is clear or transparent. sound works. mplayer, vlc  and elisa work fine.
<Jibberish590> l
<[em]matrix> why doesn't the wireless network connect app for the alpha 6 kubuntu autodetect the encryption type. I mean, what if i don't know the specific type, wpa-personal, wpa-blah blah, wpa-etc, i mean, it is like a guessing game and it will only work if i set the right one.
<lika> hi guys, i bought a new sony laptop, installed kubuntu karmic, and skype on it. mic doesn't work on skype. I turned on all the mixer options. can anyone help?
<kalp> lika: is audio available?
<lika> yes
<lika> only builtin microphone doesn't work
<lika> if I use external microphone it works
<kalp> lika: are you sure its a prob only with kubuntu? have u tried other OS if u have a dual boot?
<lika> kalp, it works on vista
<garik1> привет всем
<kalp> lika: sorry cant help
<_OopsyBear> Hi
<_OopsyBear> My laptop won't accept my root password, I set it in the install but it won't work
<_OopsyBear> Is there anything I can do ?
<pepee> _OopsyBear, are you using sudo su?
<_OopsyBear> Well, I've tried in terminal writing sudo -l and typing the password
<_OopsyBear> And when programs like package manager want my password
<_OopsyBear> It doesn't work
<pepee> _OopsyBear, try sudo su
<pepee> su will never work without sudo
<gocciolo> ciaoo....
<LuisJa> hello for some reason i cant play runescape hd: if i click play in hd it does nothing, it stays in standard, can someone help me pls?
<handjob> Good evening gentleman. Some aplication is running ( probably something "wine" ) related however i can't veryfi what is it - therefore i don't knew what to kill. P.S. This aplication is emmiting sound throu speakers which is fucking anoying. Help. P.P.S. I did not figured out how to set spell check is "quassel" so sorry for spelling.
<taise> hello
#kubuntu 2010-09-27
<claydoh> trichard: http://custom.simplemachines.org/mods/index.php?mod=1516
<claydoh> I think thats the one
<trichard> claydoh: ok thanks. I'll take a look tomorrow
<trichard> i need to go now
<claydoh> trichard: many thanks
<trichard> bye
<werd> hi
<mellhen> hey @all. wi would like to test the new ubuntu font in kubuntu. where can i start?
<James147> system settings > appaerence > fonts probally
<mellhen> is not available
<mellhen> the font is not available in systemsettings
<James147> mellhen: is it installed?
<mellhen> James147: no
<mellhen> James147: i do not know how
<mellhen> James147: currently using 10.04. is it in 10.10 already?
<James147> mellhen: dont know sorry, but there are allot of xfont-* packages, see if its in one of them :)
<James147> xfonts-* ^^
<mellhen> James147: there was a hint in here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2010-August/004561.html
<James147> mellhen: also, you could ask in #ubuntu+1 about maverick
<mellhen> ok nice idea
<claydoh> mellhen: I don't think is yet available to the general pubic, you have to at least registerted on Launchad
<mellhen> claydoh: iam since yeas
<claydoh> mellhen: you may also need to have Ubuntu/Kubuntu membership
<mellhen> claydoh: iam also kubuntu member
<mellhen> claydoh: https://launchpad.net/~hir-i-mogul-gmail
<claydoh> mellhen: then go to your launchpad page and look for the "view your private PPA subscriptions" next to the Create PPA link
<damian> Hi
<claydoh> I am not sure if 'kubuntu-users' membership is enough, but if it is, you will see that link
<damian> I have some extrage problem with printing
<damian> colours are too dark
<claydoh> mellhen: yes, kubuntu-users should e able to get the font :)
<damian> and in another pc using the same options and the same program (gwenview) it's better
<mellhen> claydoh: i cant find it.
<damian> the only difference I could find it's cups version
<mellhen> claydoh: do you mean at the team page
<damian> any idea?
<mellhen> claydoh: found it ;)
<claydoh> oops bad paste
<claydoh> or maybe not
<claydoh> damian: no idea here, my printer is black and white and prints fine
<claydoh> damian: printer model might help :)
<mellhen> claydoh: i never used such a ppa before......
<mellhen> claydoh: thanks
<damian> sorry
<damian> forgot that haha
<damian> clp-315
<damian> samsung laser printer
<damian> works ok in opensuse 11.2
<damian> with the same image
<damian> both printing in gwenview with exact same settings and foo2qpdl driver
<damian> Is there any way to know if it's the driver or cups?
<claydoh> damian: maybe different drivers between the distros? gutenprint vs foomatic?
<claydoh> damian: I do not know
<damian> The driver on both is foomatic/foo2qpdl
<damian> Maybe the version is different
<damian> but I don't know where to check
<damian> also cups for some reason doesn't seem to have printer options on the web interface, I can only acces it in printer properties
<claydoh> but you should be able to adjust the settings, either from the printer applet or from http://localhost:631
<claydoh> damian: sorry I am slow :)
<damian> no problem :)
<claydoh> damian: try scrolling down on the cups web pages
<claydoh> I just had that happen to me a couple days ago
<damian> mmmm
<damian> I'm in printer administration > clp-315
<damian> I hace maintenance and administration menues
<damian> either of them has printer options as far as I can see
<damian> Sorry, just found it
<damian> alf an hour looking for it and just after I ask, it appears
<damian> *half
<claydoh> hehe happens every day to someone :)
 * Diziara just installed the ubuntu font. <#
<Diziara> <3
<Diziara> Thank you mellhen for asking about it, and claydoh for the info on how to get it. <3
<mellhen> Diziara: do you know how the package is called?
<Diziara> ubuntu-private-nda-fonts
<mellhen> Diziara: thanks
<Diziara> http://design.canonical.com/2010/07/the-ubuntu-font/
<Diziara> Useful information can be found there. :D
 * Diziara has been dorking out over the font ever since she heard about it. :D
<mellhen> Diziara: installed. Nice
<Diziara> ...there isn't a fixed width version of this font yet, is there?
<mellhen> Diziara: last question. how ist the font called... do i have to restart X before?
<Diziara> I'm not sure if you need to restart x, the name of the font should be on that page that I linked you to.
<Kvark> S'up gaise?
<Diziara> Mmm, I like the look of this font. It needs to come in a fixed width style so I can use it on the IRC.
<Diziara> Anyone have advice on what program to use to create an OpenPGP key?
<James147> Diziara: kgpg?
 * Diziara will look into that. Thank you. :D
<oldirty84> hey everybody!
<oldirty84> nobody home, huh?
<James147> oldirty84: some of us are, but quite a few have gone to sleep :0
<oldirty84> sleeping?! it's only 2030 here. you guys must be mostly from europe
<James147> oldirty84: also, this is a support channel, so often people dont respond to just hi :)
<oldirty84> oh, well that's perfect. i've got a great question
<James147> oldirty84: sleeping... or doing other things, it tends to be quite at around this time
<oldirty84> how do i get back to the interface to change the actions associated with mouse buttons? I seem to have outsmarted myself trying to set up a left handed mousing environment
<oldirty84> yeah, i would probably be making dinner if I wasn't drinking :)
<oldirty84> I can't seem to find anything about it on google, but I've been busy bothering you guys instead of reading :D
<James147> oldirty84: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse?
<oldirty84> eh, that has exactly what I SHOULD have done, but I set the right click button to list my virtual desktops and now I can't get to the right click menu mouse module to switch it back
<oldirty84> khotkeys maybe?
<James147> what did you do to change what the left mouse button does?
<James147> right ^^
<oldirty84> is there documentation for khotkeysrc newer than kde3.2?
<James147> oldirty84: you could try: alt+f2 > type "System settings" to open system settings
<James147> should beable to navagate it mostly by keyboard :)
<James147> although I havnt tryed
<oldirty84> I can still navigate with my mouse, left click still selects items
<oldirty84> i just don't get a menu when I right click :|
<oldirty84> you are a saint for trying though, sir.
<oldirty84> Got it. Ctrl+F12 to bring up the widget dashboard, right click still brings up the desktop activity module which in turn lets me into the mouse actions widget
<James147> oldirty84: o that menu :) clicking on the cachew (the circle thing in the corner) should have also brought up the option to configure desktop
<oldirty84> oh snap, it does doesn't it!
<oldirty84> haha, need to slow down on the whiskey just a hair I suppose.
<oldirty84> oh lawl
<oldirty84> probably not the best of ideas, Guest51377
<leif> I have a problem with dolphin. Often, when I just opened a file with dolphin or when I switch back to it Dolphin hangs. (Dolphin 1.5 with KDE 4.5.1 and Kubuntu 10.04 with kernel Linux leifquad 2.6.32-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 17 20:05:27 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leif> How can I fix that?
<oldirty84> got an strace?
<leif> I'm a noob - I study math but I can't really program. Do you mean I should run strace dolphin?
<oldirty84> you could do that, or start up dolphin, then attach strace (strace -p <dolphins pid> -o dolphin.out), cause it to hang , kill dolphin, and send us the dolphin.out
<oldirty84> what that does is show us what exactly dolphin is talking with the kernel about when it dies.
<oldirty84> also, i'm a noob too :D
<oldirty84> i'm a linux sysadmin by trade, and i learn new stuff every day
<James147> leif: its a bug in kde 4.5... close the "infomation" panel and disable tooltips then restart dolphin
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<oldirty84> :o
<ubuntu> where i can find unreal engine to linux?
<leif> oldirty84: It's hard to reproduce. In german we have a saying: If you ty to reproduce it, it will fail, but if you try it for yourself, it will always work - also known as the "Vorführungseffekt" (presentation effect)
<leif> Oh, I meant try
<oldirty84> haha, i know that effect well.
<oldirty84> try what James147 said, if that doesn't work I'll try to help you put together a decent bug report
<leif> I'm trying right now - sometimes it happens when I want to change the directory, sometimes if I just opened a video after watching another video for some time. I have now disabled the information tab and will watch some CCC videos. If the bug is still there I will report back. Have a nice evening/night (around here it is 3 am). :)
<oldirty84> haha, thanks you too.
<leif> You guys(?) are nice. Makes me proud to be part of the anti-movement, even though I'm a dummy by your standards. :)
<oldirty84> lol, i came in here with a question not 5 minutes ago. dumb is not a lack of learning, but being unwilling to learn
<leif> I remember what my sister's girlfriend said just a few hours ago: A real man doesn't read a manual (concerning his fridge/freezer). I wouldn know half of what I know today (including english) if I hadn't read the manuals. ;)
<maco> bah "real men" is a silly idea
<e_t_> The next best thing to knowing everything (no one does) is knowing where to find knowledge when you need it.
<leif> Oh, btw, I meant boyfriend. Over here in germany we are rather ambigous about that. There is no distionction betweeen friend and girl-/boyfriend, so that is why I always mess it up. By girlfriend I meant friend of a specific girl. Ups.
<oldirty84> my interview for this job consisted of showing that i knew how to read different sections of man pages and use google in lynx
<maco> haha
<oldirty84> it's pretty bad ass though, i live out in the country, not many linux nerds around :)
<e_t_> At least you don't have to use google via curl.
<maco> should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic folks
<leif> Yeah, my sister is not really a lesbian. Sorry, guys. ;)
<oldirty84> HEY! no more chatting in the irc channel you b@rstards!
<maco> oldirty84: oy oy no swearing, even obfuscated
<maco> and the reason i'm directing to -ot is that this channel is for tech support, not general chatter
<leif> Ok, sorry, I didn know that. No more off-topic chatter from me.
<oldirty84> my apologies. i will attempt to help you deal with any technical issues you have.
<echo__> HI
<oldirty84> HI
<echo__> hello world test,first use this
<echo__> where are you from
<oldirty84> oh luls
<echo__> never heard
<oldirty84> Guest51377 (~root@201.242.81.229) <-- haha
<slackwarebob>  stupid evolution.
<slackwarebob> keeps losing info
<oldirty84> yep.
<oldirty84> searching my email at work causes evolution to segfault.
<oldirty84> could have something to do with trying to index 10000 messages at once
<slackwarebob> well, it's starting up with error saying error loading config/
<slackwarebob> and then goes assistant screen
<oldirty84> try starting it from console and pm'ing me the console output?
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oldirty84> :O
<oldirty84> that is awesome.
<cato37> when apt-getting a package, how do i make sure that all the packages install including the recommended ones?
<James147> cato37: with the --install-recommends flag
<oldirty84> <James147> cato37: with the --install-recommends flag
<oldirty84> got to help after all :D
<James147> oldirty84: :p
<oldirty84> haha
<cato37_> thanx
<cato37_> one more question. how do i change the name of this computer?
<bbigras> cato37_: not sure but I think it's /etc/hostname
<James147> cato37_: bbigras is right edit /etc/hostname
<cato37_> k. thanx
<cato37_> rebook bbiab
<len_> how do you change the weather data source in kde4.5?  You used to have a choice, and I'd change it to NOAA, but now it just uses the BBC and doesn't let you chose a different data source.  The BBC doesn't include the weather station right by my house, but NOAA does.
<alan__> halo!
<alan__> anybody wana talk :)
<hellslinger> anyone know why amarok does not have write permission to my ipod?
<hellslinger> how can I fix this?
<optiker> Installed 10.04 dual booted with Windows XP Home. Seemed OK, but when I rebooted, the GRUB boot screen wouldn't respond to the keyboard, so I wasn't able to select booting into Windows. How do I fix, or how do I edit GRUB boot default to default to Windows?
<luis_> is there any way to get blackberry manager?
<luis_> why is it that i cant get any sound from videos in youtube?
<superbob> if I had added a repository that supported "edge" features, then it broke my system, so I had to boot from a USB disk, chroot the broken system, remove the edge repository.......  is there a way for me to "downgrade" the upgrades that were made?
<superbob> please, anyone
<outfile> test
<_Magick3> How do I set the monitor settings per user? 10.04
<anj> Does anyone have an idea what's keeping installed KDM themes from actually showing up on the themes tab in the login manager systemsettings?
<jexmex_> I am having a problem installing jdk
<jexmex_> I get this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6.20dlj-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<jexmex_> thats all it says
<vbgunz> I've got backports enabled. I am on KDE 4.5.1. I just did an apt-get update/dist-upgrade and have something huge coming down the pipeline. 130 packages need upgrading. whats up? this is lucid
<theali> hi
<theali> do you know solution to this kbluetooth bug?: kbluetooth doesn't see any adapter (hcitool works fine), and outputs error/warrning to the console "kde4Factory: The library "/usr/lib/kde4/solid_bluez.so" does not offer a qt_plugin_instance function."
<glaucous> Is it possible to get/set automatic standby/sleep with bash/sh? I need to enable and disable it.
<repete> How do I make phonon use gstreamer as a backend in Kubuntu 10.10?
<mudassar> Hello people please help me recovering odg file in kubuntu .. it is no longer opening in OpenOffice Draw application
<mudassar> i m starting believing now that we shouldn't rely on opensource this much ...
<mudassar> any body alive here ?
<mudassar> please help
<mudassar> helllo
<prower> hello :> there was a new kernel available in bug fixes so i updated to it...probably a bad choice :> now when i login kde is saying that pulseaudio is no longer available as a sound input/output resource?
<gvandeweyer> Is there a good manual on how to set the user-selection list for KDM login in kubuntu 10.04 ?
<gvandeweyer> I believe I have setup everything correct but the list is just not visible, no matter what settings i try
<glaucous> What update came from the ppa today? dist-upgraded.
<glaucous> The backports ppa that is
<progre55> hi guys. for some reason my cursor in kubuntu lucid turned into a vertical line, about 2cm
<progre55> dont want to restart..
<progre55> any solutions, please?
<glaucous> progre55: Restart x-server, or that's out of the question as well I guess?
<Mamarok> progre55: in all applications or just one?
<progre55> well, I just moved it around, and it got fixed
<progre55> but it's really weird..
<jexmex_> I am having a problem installing jdk
<jexmex_> I get this error: /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java6-jre_6.20dlj-1ubuntu3_all.deb
<jexmex_> thats all it says
<James147> jexmex_: try deleting that file :(
<James147> :)
<theali> anybody have got BT working on kde4?
<James147> theali: not really, but maverick has been mixing up the blue tooth stuff so there might be more hope there
<n8w> hey
<Riddell> ho
<n8w> im havin a small issue, ive got one disk devided into two partitions(ntfs(win7),ext3(linux)) the problem is that i cant see some files on ntfs when im in linux...
<n8w> anyone havin an idea what could b the cause?
<James147> n8w: some of the files?
<n8w> files that i cant see r just regular docx files...so no hidden files or anythin
<n8w> James147:  hey James147 :)
<n8w> James147:  ye just some of them...in this case, docx files in one particular folder
<James147> n8w: hey :) never seen that before, are you sure they are in the right location? ... win7 has a horrble habbit of being very disorgnised :p
<n8w> James147: ye im sure...when i reboot to win7 all the files r there, but when im in linux i cant see them
<n8w> James147:  i have never seen it before either
<James147> n8w: you wouldnt be happening to be browsing the win7 "librarys" would you? they are a horrble mess of virtual folders that try to combine the many many document locations in win7 rather then actual combine the many many document folder in win7 into one folder :p
 * James147 love the idea, hates how win7 implmented it
<James147> n8w: btw, have you tryed searching for it? (ctrl + f in  dolphin)
<n8w> James147:  hmm nope i havent..gonna try
<James147> (or looked in teh various *Documents* folders that windows seems to accumalate :)
<n8w> James147:  well i have fortunately uploaded it to my dropbox,so i can access it...but its enoyin anywai
<n8w> James147:  btw would u know what this means: okular(17633): Session bus not found
<angelo_> ho un problema con il compaq 6715s
<n8w> James147:  thats what happens when i try to lunch a program under a different user name
<James147> n8w: probally because that user dosnt have dbus running
<n8w> James147:  i always have to run this: export $(dbus-launch) in order ti b able to run an appz
<n8w> James147:  ye but this has started with no reasson...just all the sudden it was there
<n8w> i dont get it
<James147> n8w: might want to ask on #kde  they are more likly to know
<n8w> James147:  ye will do that
<amichair> Anyone know of a good (free) hypervisor or some way to run multiple vms on a desktop? (like virtualbox, but without host-guest relationship - all top-level OSes)
<arow> can anybody tell me why my mic doesnt work?
<James147> arow: first thing to check is to run "alsamixer" in terminal and see if its muted (or add the mic channel in kmix and check there)
<arow> James147: in the mixer, there's no mic
<James147> arow: kmixer or alsamixer?
<arow> both
<BluesKaj> "morning
<James147> :s
<James147> !sound | arow
<ubottu> arow: If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<James147> sorry, dont know much about sound problems
<arow> James147: i checked all those docs :)
<BluesKaj> arow, what kind of mic connection ?
<James147> arow: then I suggest you try the fourms, or ask here again in a while (with as much details as you can)
<arow> BluesKaj: analog
<BluesKaj> mics are mostly analog m usb miniplug ?
<arow> BluesKaj: no usb,its just a normal jack (with red connector)
<arow> James147: thx
<BluesKaj> plug the mic into your soundcarsd and check alsamixer., arow
<arow> BluesKaj: i did, but still no "mic" channel in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> Ihave to ask arow , did you use the arrow keys to navigate the ctrls in alsamixer in order to see them all ?
<arow> BluesKaj: yes, I pressed F5 to show all. In KMix there isn't a Mic channel also
<BluesKaj> arow, f5 ? . that doesn't work on my KB
<arow> BluesKaj: in alsamixer I use it to show all channels
<BluesKaj> mic is usually beside line
<BluesKaj> then you need a better soundcard driver , onr that recognizes HW better ...what soundcard? , lspci | grep -i audio
<BluesKaj> the card will show up in alsamixer as well, arow
<arow> BluesKaj: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller
<BluesKaj> !intelhd
<BluesKaj> !intelaudio
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<BluesKaj> I should have asked that question first
<Lymphocyte> how u ask a girl out?
<Lymphocyte> how u ask a girl out?
<Lymphocyte> how u ask a girl out?
<FloodBotK2> Lymphocyte: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lymphocyte> fuck you
<Lymphocyte> i aint flooding
 * James147 disagrees 
<BluesKaj> !ops | Lymphocyte
<ubottu> Lymphocyte: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<BluesKaj> no need for juvey offtopic trolls
<txwikinger> Lymphocyte: please behave according to the CoC or you will be banned. Thank you
<James147> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<arow> BluesKaj: my soundcard uses codec VIA ID 441, and i dont see support for this card
<Lymphocyte> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Lymphocyte> !ops
<Lymphocyte> !ops
<bazhang> Lymphocyte, they are here already
<Lymphocyte> fuck u
<Lymphocyte> ban me bitch
<Pici> oops
<BluesKaj> hehe
<progre55> lol, what was that )
<BluesKaj> some of these juveniles will do negative stuff for attention , always find that starnge
<bazhang> glitch in the matrix
 * progre55 lols
<progre55> the guy wanted some attention, so what? =)
<BluesKaj> there's a bot / script -alias the comes in everyday to !list for mp3s or whatever , that IP should be banned as well, it's in Italy
<BluesKaj> well, he got it :)
 * Pici reminds everyone that this is still a support channel.
<arow> BluesKaj: tnx for your help
<arow> i will search on
<BluesKaj> arow,  yes research is good ..I know there 's a driver that will work, don't get sidetracked by model numbers. Some of the intel drivers cover several different models that have the same chipsets
<arow> BluesKaj: okay, i will.
<Phoenixz> I remember that, in some past, KDE filemanager would show a directory, and images would show up as thumbnails, and video' s would even show a thumbnail of a framegram of that video.. Now, I see (honestly, rather ugly) image icons, and video icons.. What happened? Do I need to install an extra package to see those again?
<Phoenixz> Im talking dolphin here, by the way
<James147> Phoenixz: have you enabled the previews in dolphin?
<James147> (view > preview ... you can cofigure them in the settings as well)
<Phoenixz> James147: ah, didnt know that required a configuration now.. lets see...
<James147> Phoenixz: images and such should work if you enable previews
<BajK> does anyone have experiences concerning the new wireless trackman by Logitech? The one with blue marble and back/forward buttons? Do they work and is it recommended? (Although I dont wand a wireless mouse)
<James147> Phoenixz: although I think video needs an extra package
<Phoenixz> James147: ok, just enabled those previews (why are those not enabled by default? They change the view from just plain usefull to actually looking rather slick.. :)
<Phoenixz> James147: Changed the previews, I still see no icons.. restart dolphin?
<James147> Phoenixz: for videos you might need to install mplayerthumbs
<James147> Phoenixz: didnt think it needed a restart, but it shouldnt hurt
<Phoenixz> James147: installed those already
<Phoenixz> James147: well, configured, restarted dolphin, no effect.. Restart computer maybe? I'm NOT running windows here! :)
<James147> Phoenixz: defently not...
<James147> Phoenixz: have you enabled the previews? (View > Preview)?
<Phoenixz> James147: Yep
<assnigro> get back mather fucka your money...
<Phoenixz> James147: First only enabled previews of images, then of just about everything just to be sure, but no result
<James147> Phoenixz: what kde version?
<assnigro> "get back - ludacris"   ---  best song that I ever listen
<Pici> !ot|  assnigro
<ubottu> assnigro: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> BajK, I'm using a wireless mouse and KB from MS , works ok out of the box , I just had to strart typing and clicking for about 5 secs and the seup worked , default module drivers were obviously already loaded
<Phoenixz> James147: KDE 4.5.1
<James147> Phoenixz: I presume you have enabled the ones you want here: Settings > configure dolphin > general > previews?
<sanoop> ./configure error specify build can anyone help
<sanoop> ./configure error specify build can anyone help
<James147> sanoop: no need to ask twice, and you need to tell us teh error and it would help to know what you are tring to build
<sanoop> ./configure error specify build can HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> sanoop: You need to answer the questions we're asking your first.
<Pici> Like, what error? What are you trying to compile?
<sanoop> ./configure error specify build can HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> sanoop: stop.
<werd> hi
<Pici> sanoop: If you don't answer our questions we can't help you.
<Phoenixz> James147: correct!
<sanoop> am trying to install pidgin latest version
<Phoenixz> werd_: Hi too!
<sanoop> checking build system type... /bin/bash: ./config.guess: No such file or directory
<sanoop> configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one
<James147> Phoenixz: I am not sure then :s it works here on the same version... :S only thing I can really suggest is you try to reset dolphins settings to see if that helps (rename ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc you can rename it back to restore the settings, best to do it when tis not running)
<James147> Phoenixz: or try a new user if you dont want to rename the file :)
<sanoop> "configure: error: cannot guess build type; you must specify one" this is the error i am getting while typing ./configure
<Phoenixz> James147: I can try to rename the file.. Will attempt that in a minute, gotta fix another problem first
<BluesKaj> sanoop, pidgin is in your package manager , just use that to install it
<James147> sanoop: ^^ otherwise try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1121174&postcount=2
<sanoop> BluesKaj.how to use it
<BluesKaj> !packages | sanoop
<ubottu> sanoop: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<sanoop> BluesKaj.you mean synaptic package manager
<BluesKaj> sanoop, what desktop are you running , i see you in #ubuntu too
<BluesKaj> sanoop, gnome or kde ?
<sanoop> BluesKaj.ubuntu ultimate edition 2
<sanoop> BluesKaj.GNOME
<BluesKaj> sanoop, use synaptic
<sanoop> BluesKaj.but how to find the package in synaptic
<BluesKaj> click on search type pidgin , then a list will show in the text , look for pidgin , check it, then click apply
<BluesKaj> oops
<sanoop> BluesKaj.simply update the package?
<sanoop> BluesKaj.too slow connection speed
<BluesKaj> sanoop, is it already installed?
<BluesKaj>  James147 , what's the command to bring up the gui to control usb devices?
 * James147 isnt sure what BluesKaj wants
<BluesKaj> James147, I think it was yesterday someone had a usb audio device / mic , I think < and you gave the guy a command that popped up adialog to control the device ...at least I think it was you :)
<James147> dont remember that
<amichair> Anyone know of a good (free) hypervisor or some way to run multiple vms on a desktop? (like virtualbox, but without host-guest relationship - all top-level OSes)
<frimouss> `*~`~`;;.~`;.*`;. `~`~`*~`;.~`;.*`;`~; ~`*~~`;.~`;.*`;.`~; ;.~`;.*`;. `~`~`*~`;.~`;.*`;.~;*`;.`~; ~`*~`~`;.~`;.*`;.`~; ;.~`;.*`;. `~`~`*~`;.~`;.*`;.~;*`;.`~; ~`*~`~` .~`;. *`;.`~; ;.~  $$1  `;.;.`~`~`*~`;.~ `;.*`;.~;*`;.`~; ~ `*,`~`;.~`;.*`;.`~; ;.~`;.*`;. `~`~,`*~`;.~`;.*`;.~;*`;.`~; ~`*~`~`;.~`;.*`;.`~; ;.~`;.*`;. `~`~`*~`;.~`;.*`;.~;*`;.`~; ~`*~`~`;.~`;.*`;.~;*`;.`~; ~`*~`
<Pici> FloodBotK2: Please don't do that.
<Pici> oh well.
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: Are you around?
<compilerwriter> blueskaj you around.
<trichard> hmm, there seems to be an unresolved dependency in the kubuntu backports ppa
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: Are you availiable?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, yup
<jimmy51_> how can i install lilo on my usb flash drive i have plugged in and mounted as /dev/flashdisk?
<compilerwriter> good you will know what to do about this I am sure.
<compilerwriter> Since we are not too far away from an upgrade I was on irc trying to figure out a few things.
<compilerwriter> I think with your help BluesKaj I set up a seperate home partition for myself.  I also complied with my inner magpie and encrypted it.  Those damned shiny buttons :-)
<johnny66> How can i enter the kde network manager using kdesu? (I cant find out how to enter it as admin in any other way...)
<compilerwriter> I was trying to figure out how I went about doing the upgrade to the os without messing with my home partitions when darthfrog offered some help and then he was not sure that I had actually managed a seperate home partition BluesKaj.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj:  what I need to know is did I manage the seperate partitions and if so how do I do the upgrade without destroying my home partition.
<compilerwriter> How is maverick going for those of you who are using it?
<compilerwriter> were you able to follow my ramblings BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, run df -h ..thta will show your /home partition amongst others
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501533/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, hmm, I'm not sure about that list , James147 ?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, run sudo fdisk -l
<compilerwriter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/501538/ BluesKaj
<James147> compilerwriter: how do youi want to upgrade? a fresh install?
<johnny66> no ideas?
<shafiq> So... I accidentally formatted one of my external ext3 hard drives (i cried). Does anyone know of any programs that may help to restore some of the information?
<James147> johnny66: what do you want to launch knetworkmanager as root?
<James147> why ^^
<compilerwriter> I was going to do an upgrade, but maybe should do a fresh install James147
<James147> compilerwriter: well, an upgrade shouldnt ruin your home drive, it dosnt need to be on a seperate partition for that
<James147> compilerwriter: actually, a fresh install (as long as you DO NOT format the partitions) should also not touch your home drive... although it is a more dangrous route to take
<trichard> shafiq: take a look here: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<James147> compilerwriter: either way I **highly** recomend backing up any important data before you try upgrading
<compilerwriter> Were I to do a fresh install, however, that would be another story unless I do it properly though? James147
<compilerwriter> Backups are of course the only way to go and I will back things up.
<shafiq> trichard: thank you,w ill look into it
<James147> compilerwriter: Assuming you do a fresh install properly (i would chose manual partitions... and make sure you do not format the drive with /home on) then /home wont be touched
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, yes the procedure James147 just described is one I've used afew times,,,, some of the apps that you installed manually will be missing but their config files will remain intact and just reinstalling them will retain all your old settings
<James147> compilerwriter: but taking that path has a greater chance of you accdently deleting everything :0
<James147> compilerwriter: I would abckup no matter what you do :) its the safest way incase something does go wrong, but either method i decribed shouldnt touch your home drive (so long as you dont format anything)
<James147> compilerwriter: although your drive layout does confues my slightly
<James147> compilerwriter: which might complicate things :)
<BluesKaj> yeah confused me too
<James147> compilerwriter: If you want we can talk you through tring to figure out whats up with it (assunming you dont already know)
<compilerwriter> one of the partitions is actually a secure home folder that remains unmounted until I need to get to it. I think that is what it is.
<James147> compilerwriter: ahh
<compilerwriter> James147: yes talk me through it.  I think sda five is the actual secure drive.
<James147> but yeah, that would complcate things :S I am not sure what doing a freshinstall would do in that situation I am afraid
 * BluesKaj detects Darthfrogs fine hand at work there :)
<compilerwriter> DarthFrog: didn't do it.  I think I did it when I learned that I could.  DarthFrog did say it would appeal to his inner magpie though.  Shiny new buttons; damn them.
<James147> compilerwriter: I would think the safest option then is to do an upgrade as a pose to a fresh install... dont have any experence with encrypted drives so I cannot say what will happen (remember... backup ;)  )
<James147> compilerwriter: btw, what are you upgrading to?
<James147>  /from?
<compilerwriter> I was just mentally trying to prepare for when Maverick goes final.
<BluesKaj> James147, btw that command for outboard usb audio devices is gstreamer-properties ..do you recall ?
<James147> BluesKaj: dont know that command :)
<compilerwriter> trying to get the ducks in a row for the upgrade from lucid.
<James147> compilerwriter: always a good thing to do :)
<BluesKaj> well it worked for a bose usb speaker system that some poor soul probly paid thru the nose for
<James147> compilerwriter: although its usually recomended to wait a week or two after release as there are sometimes  a few glitches in that first week or two :)
<johnny66> How can i enter System settings as admin?
<James147> johnny66: "kdesudo systemsettings" in krunner or konsole
 * BluesKaj worries that the old desktop will be left behind in the dust in maverick ...the ati graphics support is practically nonexistent for older pcs :(
<compilerwriter> How would one find out if one is running 64 bit or not.  I can't remember how I did that. I know I tried 64 bit then had problems and may have done 32 bit to save my sanity;  On the other hand I may have gotten enough help from BluesKaj, DarthFrog, and the like to get things working and left it 64 bit.
<BluesKaj> guess I'll have to invest in a nvidia pci card
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj: I've had nothing but trouble with nvidia and linux :-)
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, uname -a
<compilerwriter> Linux toccata 2.6.32-24-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Thu Sep 16 14:58:24 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<compilerwriter>  Appears 64 bit to me.
<johnny66> James147: Im certain that ive typed the correct pass can it be that kdesudo does not auth correctly?
<shafiq> trichard: have you ever used Teskdisk before?
<compilerwriter> So then could one do a fresh install 32 bit, or would one have to convert ones text files?
<James147> johnny66: whos password did you type into it?
<johnny66> root
<James147> johnny66: you shouldnt have a root password :) sudo and kdesudo work off you password
<compilerwriter> johnny66 did you enable the root account and give it a password?
 * compilerwriter another shiny button best left alone.
<James147> compilerwriter: johnny66: its not advised to do that, sudo and kdesudo should be enough to gain root access (both use your password)
<BluesKaj> johnny66, try kdesudo dolphin or konqueror since you're opening a dir
<compilerwriter> I know James147 but I felt the question needed to be asked.  I hope you saw my comment about that particular thing.
<James147> compilerwriter: I was jsut stating it to be clear :)
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, I'm not talking about a new nvidia card...I'm going to buy a 7 series nvidia that's mfgd arouned the same time as my 5 yr old pc ,and the se cards are well supportd in Linux , i'm running one on my media server
<BluesKaj> ok BBL
<Reign1> hi, guys how to disable tooltips in kubuntu 10.04?
<James147> Reign1: which tool tips?
<Reign1> eg. taskbar
<Reign1> removing check in taskbar properties doesnt help
<James147> Reign1: they can be disabled in the workspace part of system settings.... I think its located at system settings > desktop > workspace in kde 4.4, but can never remember :)
<Jonty> how do I make konqueror browse my obex server? whenever i put in an obex:// address it just searches for it on google. i'm on lucid.
<oldirty> jonty: tried hostname:port?
<Reign1> James147: workspace is empty, only dashboard option
<Jonty> oldirty: I have now
<Jonty> still doesn't work
<James147> Reign1: but be an addition to kde 4.5 then :S its the "informational tips" option, or it might just have been moved
<James147> might be ^^
<Jonty> it really does seem like bluetooth support has gone backwards this release
<Jonty> when i tried this last year I just needed to connect to the device and click something and konqueror would open up for file browsing
<Jonty> now i've been trying for days and the best i can get is a flaky FUSE wrapper
<Reign1> James147: could you repeat?
<Reign1> just rejoinedf
<James147> Reign1: the option might have been added in kde 4.5, or might ahve been move from somewhere else...
<Reign1> ok so as this should be very simple option, who can tell me how do disable tooltips on 10.04?
<James147> Jonty: they have been doing some things with bluetooth on maverick... not sure if its any better or worst (dont really use it) but I would expect they are tring to fix it :S
<Jonty> good
<oldirty> just noticed on my fresh install of lucid that the kdebluetooth package isn't installed
<oldirty> maybe check that, that includes the kioslaves for the obex:// protocol
<oldirty> although aptitude says it may be removed after installation. it's worth a shot
<James147> oldirty: kdebluetooth is replaced by kbluetooth
<oldirty> oic
<lucitu> just did an update and noticed some alternatives for xinput-JP,KR,CN,TW,HK,SG.  why would I ineed these if EN is my language?
<lucitu> how to get rid of these? any ideas?
<naftilos76> hi eveyone, i have Kubuntu 10.04 fully updated and latest KDE 4.5.1 (backports). I cannot see the CD in the DVD-RW drive. I can only get a "Copy with K3b" notification in the available devices. Any ideas what may be wrong? The DVD drive works fine in windows!
<naftilos76> anyone?
<user> hi
<azubit> test
<ShorTie> hello, was wondering how to upgrade to a new kernel image, apt-get upgrade has linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic-paealong with the new headers but does not upgrade them
<DarthFrog> Are you running a PAE kernel now?
<wispurs> heya, im havin a problem with my default settings reverting. Im new to linux and have been playing with little things like themes and customingzing the task bars etc, but everytime i turn my computer off and back on, the custom image i set to be used for the top and bottom task bars keep reverting back to defaults.  Is there anyway to fix this?
<James147> wispurs: what version of kubuntu and kde are you using?
<wispurs> oh, im sorry, ubuntu 10.4
<James147> wispurs: ubuntu? you might want to try asking on #ubuntu
<wispurs> ohh
<wispurs> ok, thank you
 * wispurs gently kisses james forehead
<wispurs> tnx bb
<slow-motion> hi
<penguin> a
<Guest60854> Hey bot, why did you take my nick da away from me?
<Guest60854> Iwant my nick of"da" back, and I don't know how to get back.please help
<Pici> Guest60854: /join #freenode     and ask
<snarkster_> i need alittle help with fsck for very large ext4 partition
<snarkster_> i dont want to lose everything on it just yet.
<dasKreech> Anyone has issues with skype corrupting the config files?
<megatron> hi
<biblioteca> holaaaaa
<dasKreech> !hi | biblioteca
<ubottu> biblioteca: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lars_G> Does akonadi on 4.5 drive you all insane too?
<Lars_G> I have a connection to an LDAP directory which is up sometimes, and not sometimes
<Lars_G> and it wont take the hint to cache the dir for offline use, and once it can't connect (quick enough too) to the ldap directory, it'll disable and not enable it back
<Lars_G> Is there any magic pill to make it more reliable? any tips?
<slackwarebob> Hello People.
<slackwarebob> installed kubuntu. trying to install windows xp next. does anyone know where to copy off the grub file from? if there is one?
<James147> slackwarebob: normally its best to install xp, then to install linux
<dasKreech> Lars_G: Not sure. :-) poke people in #akonadi
<slackwarebob> James147: true that. but now it's already installed. I'm hoping that I can just copy off the grub info, install xp, and then boot from livecd and reinstall grub.
<dasKreech> !grub | slackwarebob
<ubottu> slackwarebob: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dasKreech> !grub2 | slackwarebob This too :)
<ubottu> slackwarebob This too :): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<James147> slackwarebob: you should need to copy off the grub info, just boot form a live cd and reinstall grub
<James147> !grub2
<slackwarebob> James147: that's pretty much what I wanted to do. :)
<slackwarebob> thanks all.
<James147> that is assuming xp dosnt complain about there being a linux install before it :) vista and win7 both complain about that with me and refuse to install
<Lars_G> dasKreech: I will
<slackwarebob> xp will be alright.
<slackwarebob> there's a partition for it ready.
<James147> before or after the linux one?
<slackwarebob> so Ig euss the last question is that I don't see a menu.lst in /boot/grub. it that normal?
<slackwarebob> James147: I put xp first since it's boot load might crap out.
<James147> slackwarebob: grub 2 auto generates a menu
<James147> slackwarebob: when you run "sudo update-grub" that is
<slackwarebob> James147: grub2, eh? I don't know which grub I normally use. I didn't care.
<dasKreech> slackwarebob: They changed to grub2 in Karmic
<James147> !grub2 | slackwarebob  :)
<ubottu> slackwarebob  :): GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<slackwarebob> grub vs. grub2 section talks about that crap. then was using grub. so g2 is new.
<slackwarebob> uhoh, years of knowledge gone down the drain.
<slackwarebob> learn new bootloader?
<slackwarebob> can you still hit c and go to console?
<James147> slackwarebob: I find it simpiler then grub1... at least when it behaves and doesnt fail to auto detect the operating systems :)
<dasKreech> slackwarebob: Nope :) they changed all theshortcuts which is annoying
<James147> slackwarebob: you can get to console, not sure about the key combo... and its hold shift  during boot rather then esc to get the grub menu
<slackwarebob> I kinda like dthe shortcuts.
<slackwarebob> tha'ts how I installed the kubuntu .
<slackwarebob> I have xubuntu livecd.
<oldirty> grub 2 is not production ready imo, i switched to grub legacy before i installed skype...
<slackwarebob> launched kubuntu installer by after installing xubuntu.
<slackwarebob> took a while. but it worked. I like manual kernel load .
<slackwarebob> brb
<slackwarebob> Hello People.
<slackwarebob> rebooting
<slackwarebob> oh wow, kubuntu reboot shutdown says ubuntu with purple.
<slackwarebob> disgusting.
<oldirty> lol
<slackwarebob> crap the iso I just burnt with xp isn't bootable.
<slackwarebob> does windowsxp do pxe install?
<oldirty> do you have a pxe server set up?
<oldirty> tftp even?
<slackwarebob> no, but it would be faster than downloading the darn iso from work again and burning a xp dvd.
<slackwarebob> I have never done pxe install before. but I guess it's fun to geek out.
<oldirty> http://www.kegel.com/linux/pxe.html
<slackwarebob> 21:59 < oldirty> http://www.kegel.com/linux/pxe.html
<slackwarebob> doh.
<oldirty> lol
<slackwarebob> stupid putty
<slackwarebob> right-click is for menu. not pasting.
<ubu_> cr@ck t'es ou ??
<slackwarebob> now if I can get ssh installed on the kubuntu machine.
<oldirty> why wouldn't it already be there?
<slackwarebob> sshd
<slackwarebob> ssh is already installed.
<oldirty> yeah
<oldirty> oh holy cow, it's not is it...
<James147> ssh-client is installed, ssh-server isent
<oldirty> this is almost windows...
<slackwarebob> ssh to it from other machine says connection refused.
<oldirty> no apache either!?
<slackwarebob> so it's either not on, or not started.
<oldirty> nah, it would have a script in /etc/init.d if it was installed
<slackwarebob> let's see if it's on there.\
<slackwarebob> kde  has come a long way tho.
<slackwarebob> I remember kde 4.0 then 4.0.1
<oldirty> indeed, not much as pretty as my desktop right now
<slackwarebob> kde 4.0 was elegant. but this is way more elegant.
<slackwarebob> another root logging in?
<slackwarebob> why would someone be root on kubuntu?
<oldirty> because they hate themselves
<slackwarebob> or they unlocked the root.
<oldirty> who wouldn't?
<slackwarebob> or they actually do sudo irssi.
<slackwarebob> I leave it locked.
<slackwarebob> the user can sudo everything.
<oldirty> you should at least know the password in case you need to fsck during bootup or something
<slackwarebob> if I need to fsck a machine, that's an interesting scenario.
<slackwarebob> I guess I'd just boot off the livecd.
<oldirty> you chuckle now, my friend :P
<slackwarebob> no, I just never thought of it.
<oldirty> having to root your own machine is embarassing
<slackwarebob> I backup all data to the server. so the laptop is easy to just re-install honestly.
<oldirty> oic
<slackwarebob> not that I've had to do it before. I use netbuntu on netbook.
<slackwarebob> and kubuntu is a new install. previous was gentoo on it.
<oldirty> just put together gentoo on my work machine
<slackwarebob> the un-loseable data is on server
<slackwarebob> using gentoo to raid.
<James147> oldirty: why would you need to root your own comp... the recovery mode offer a root prompt
<oldirty> it still prompts for a password.
<James147> oldirty: dosent here
<James147> (at least last time i tried)
<slackwarebob> James147: that would suck. that means anyone can goot your machine and root in.
<oldirty> "Enter the root password for system maintanence or press Ctrl+D to continue"
<slackwarebob> *boot
<oldirty> well, you would boot into single user mode... i guess that might not prompt for a password?
<James147> slackwarebob: if anyone knows what they are doing and has access to your comp they can always boot a live cd...
<slackwarebob> James147: true. but that means they carry a livecd.
<oldirty> or a bootable thumb drive
<James147> you can always password protect the recovery entry in grub
<James147> slackwarebob: why wouldnt they? i do :D
<slackwarebob> if you lose it at starbucks and the girl next to your machine roots in and changes your wallpaper to britney spears, you'll wish you have locked the account!!!
<James147> (usb drive at least)
<oldirty> haha
<oldirty> or steals your ssh/gpg keys and bank account information to pay for next weeks latte
<James147> slackwarebob: if they did that I would just wipe my netbook and reinstall :) assuming I can get it back
<slackwarebob> right, but you have to delete it 7 times off the disk before it's really gone.
<James147> oldirty: thats what home drive encryption is for... with phical access its not hard to get root
<slackwarebob> I often wonder about drive encryption.
<oldirty> i just ran into that problem trying to get a custom wpa_supplicant.conf file out of my home directory last week
<slackwarebob> that would be my next setup to have encrypted raid 1 server.
<oldirty> encrypted lvm is actually not hard to do with k/ubuntu
<oldirty> or debian even
<James147> slackwarebob: yeah, i am gona trial encrpyting my netbook in maverick... since all the data on that tends to be on other computers anyway :)
<slackwarebob> i wonder if you can do that after install.
<slackwarebob> or if it must be done at install time.
<James147> slackwarebob: dont see why you cant do it after, might need to from a livecd
<oldirty> try ecryptfs-setup-private
<slackwarebob> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/07/disk-encryption-with-truecrypt-5-on-ubuntu/
<oldirty> that will automatically decrypt your home directory when you authenticate through pamd
<oldirty> ecryptfs-migrate-home looks interesting as well... thanks tab complete!
<slackwarebob> what happens when you have to do recovery?
<oldirty> from root, su <your user> -
<oldirty> then su back to root, it will keep your home dir decrypted since you're already authenticated
<slackwarebob> what if the system is gone. you just hook up the drive to another system to read data off?
<oldirty> hope you have backups
<oldirty> ?
<slackwarebob> lol. I'm thinking of encrypting each of the RAID disks on server.
<slackwarebob> that is the backup.
<oldirty> theoretically since it's just looking for the proper passphrase, you should be able to decrypt it but i'm not familiar with the tools to do that
<oldirty> man ecryptfs would probably be a good place to start
<slackwarebob> right. just thought you might have done that.
<oldirty> nah, not yet
<James147> oldirty: think i am gona playabout with it on my netbook tomorrow, see if i can recover /home if i reinstall :
<oldirty> why would you encrypt your backup server anyway?
 * James147 is wondering taht as well
<oldirty> let me know what you find out james
<slackwarebob> raid server is the backup. if has all the financial data.
<slackwarebob> in the wrong hands, the disk could be password database to my accounts.
<oldirty> emerge ecryptfs-utils
<slackwarebob> email, bank, etc.
<James147> slackwarebob: you could just encrpty that data :)
<oldirty> encrypt the sensitive stuff that never changes, leave the rest alone
<oldirty> haha
<oldirty> precisely
<oldirty> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/ECryptfs looks promising
<slackwarebob> James147: I was using gnupg or something. but it's a hassle. I'd rather have the whole disk encrypted. so read/write is seamless but booting outside of the OS is unreadable.
<slackwarebob> or maybe I could use the encryptfs to encrypt a small partition with the sensitive data.
<slackwarebob> no need to encrypt multimedia
<James147> slackwarebob: i would create a file with an encrpted fs on that and mount it as a loop back device
<slackwarebob> James147: now, you're talking.
<oldirty> but you have to name it something that you won't forget like "IMPORTSUPERSECRETACCOUNTINFO.fs
<slackwarebob> no, you n00b.
<slackwarebob> it's passwords.fs
<oldirty> haha exactly
<slackwarebob> and maybea script to help decrypt in a rush.
<oldirty> lol
<slackwarebob> stored in plaintext
<oldirty> beautiful
<slackwarebob> #!/bin/bash
<oldirty> you are a genius my good man
<slackwarebob> # dear God, please don't let this fall in the wrong hands.
<oldirty> haha, you must know the wordpress developers
<slackwarebob> no, it's just something I did.
<oldirty> so did they
<oldirty> :P
<oldirty> brb
<slackwarebob> encrypt/decrypt shell scripts to encrypt and decrypt the file using gnupg util. but I didn't wanna remember the syntax.
<rysiek|pl> on an unrelated note, Windows Live Spaces moves to Wordpress...
<slackwarebob> there's a reason for that!
<slackwarebob> live spaces sucked
<rysiek|pl> no way!
 * rysiek|pl looks for the irony mark he put somewhere
<rysiek|pl> it's never there when it's needed!
<slackwarebob> mine was the smart aleck comment.
<slackwarebob> you can respond to that with irony
<slackwarebob> :)
<slackwarebob> hmmm, I wonder if I can encrypt my raid partition.
<craig> I just installed the latest AMD64 Kubuntu 10.10 Beta 1: I'm having trouble installing kbluetooth: I just installed aptitude but it claims the package kbluetooth doesn't even exist.  Do I need to enable an extra Repo to get Kbluetooth?  Or how exactly do I get Kbluetooth installed...?
<James147> craig: they seemed to be changing bluetooth in maverick... try asking in #ubuntu+1
<craig> Thanks.
<slackwarebob> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitlocker
<slackwarebob> James147: ^
<slackwarebob> interesting stuff. just reading up on disk enc.
<James147> :) gona read up on it tomorrow, far to tired to think now :)
<slackwarebob> hehe, so ultimately they all can be cracked.
<slackwarebob> you just have to figure if one loses the drive by mistake that the average thief just treats it as extra storage and basically repurposes the space
#kubuntu 2010-09-28
<James147> slackwarebob: only if the attacker has access to the comp while the drives are unlocked :S (or recently locked)
<James147> and assuming they are not stupid enough to power down the computer :)
<James147> (or have access to a quantum computer :D  )
<James147> slackwarebob: beside, most people wont really care that much about your data to be bothered to properly decrypt a disk, they are more likly to just sell i
<James147> t
<dasKreech> fdisk /dev/disk-by-state/encrypted/*
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<slackwarebob> James147: it's true that most people won't care.
<cjae> easy way to make 50 pictures re-encoded to be sent as email  (20 MB limit)
<ScottyK> What is a good time after the release of a new version to upgrade? Day of? day after? week after?
<cjae> ScottyK: depends on the way you update (gui or cli) because cli cant break systems if the update is bad
<cjae> if the system works for what you need you should just update the distro you have and wait at least two weeks
<ScottyK> cjae - I hear you. after a bad upgrade to KDE, I'm sold on just doing it all from the command line.
<cjae> well gui sometimes blocks some updates that might be "not so good"
<cjae> sometimes*
<cjae> opps
<cjae> multitasking lol
<cjae> the package managers have been going through major overhauls since 8.10 so really you should wait
<cjae> kpackagekit in 10.10 seems to be very good so far
<cjae> aside from the default search by name thing that one must switch all the time when searching for packages you are not sure about the name :P
<ScottyK> I've been doing it all from the command line (updating), with the occasional foray into Synaptic, just to see what is out there
<cjae> aptitude safe-upgrade seems to be the best way to keep system functioning
<cjae> but aptitude is not installed by default in 10.10
<ScottyK> so what's the difference between aptitude and apt-get? I've been using apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<yofel> cjae: I use http://yofel.dyndns.org/trac/browser/bash/conv.sh to modify photos that are too large here. (convert is part of imagemagick)
<cjae> yofel: thanks
<yofel> ScottyK: not much these days, but aptitude has a different dependency resolver, and while apt-get upgrade will only upgrade packages IIRC, safe-upgrade will refuse to remove packages but will happily install new packages to resolve dependency conflicts
<sileni> hey guys
<sileni> i originally had gnome installed for ubuntu, and wanted to try out kde therefore i did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and everything went find. Now i have logged into the kdm but whenever notifications come up on the side the text is black on black so i can't read. is there anyway to change that ?
<zus> to update grub is "sudoo update grub"?
<sileni> hey guys
<sileni> i want to be able to open konsole when i press the windows key on my keyboard. How would i go about setting this up ?
<Ishara> hmm, these are not the droids i was looking for
<dasKreech> Beep Bllo beep
<mistrynitesh> how to stop update-notifier-kde from starting automatically at system startup in kubuntu?
<guestguyjp> anyone from olongapo city?????????
<pushkarajthorat> Hello everybody
<pushkarajthorat> exit
<j3j5> does anybody know if I can lock the plasmoids just in one Desktop Activity but not in the rest?
<j3j5> I'm in kde 4.4.2 running under kubuntu 10.04
<Qwert_> I'm looking for good netbook in terms of performance. Which channel I can go for?
<Fox> hi
<j3j5> hi
<pc_> hi everybody
<rhkfin> Hi there! I have a 093a:2626 Pixart webcam. two of my 10.04 recognize and work with it OK (they load pac7311) but the third one doesn't. Any idea how to check what's wrong or to install the missing bits? Kubuntu 10.04, dmesg outputs here: http://pastebin.com/xJAq9F6j
<blubbar> hi, how can I send notifications?
<ikonia> blubbar: notifications to where/what
<blubbar> ikonia: from a small script and it should send a message to the kde notification area
<ikonia> oh, no idea
<blubbar> ok
<blubbar> in Gnome I think there is something like notify-send but I can't find anything similar in kde
<frogonwheels> blubbar: something with qdbus org.kde.Knotify event    perhaps?
<Walzmyn> whoa, why do I have 140 updates of KDE packages?
<blubbar> frogonwheels: checking thanks
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu 10.10 RC Candidates need testing, help out in #kubuntu-devel http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<justin_> i updated kubuntu from 9.04 to 10.04 and been seeming to have some problems that apparently work fine out of the box.  is there a way to use the konsole to erase all the apps i've put on and put on all the ones that come with only a fresh box install?
<James147> justin_: not easily... but possible
<justin_> james147: i am kinda new to this stuff, but know the basics.  what would be the most difficult part?
<James147> justin_: forgetting an important package...
<justin_> james147: yes i see what you mean.  i was hoping i could find repos and a command online to start from scratch
<James147> justin_: not so much dificult, more dangrous... you would baically ahve to remvoe all packages, then reinstall the ones you wanted (remembering the required ones)... but you dont want to actually remove anything important :)   ... (best way is to use aptitude and schedual the changes)
<James147> justin_: give me a sec, I found a guide once on howto do ti
<James147> justin_: ... an easier way would be to just do a fresh install though (if you DO NOT format /home will remain intact, but ALWAYS do a backup before a fresh install)
<justin_> james147: well i seem to be out of blank cd's to make a live image, so i had to use my 9.04 and upgrade.  howevery my external hdd and some other minor things i found work on out of the box, and not by upgrading
<James147> justin_: do you have a spare 1gig or more usb stick? if so you can create a live usb
<James147> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<justin_> james147: no i do not, i used to but they came up missing
<James147> :S ... I would highly recomend creating a livecd then if you dont already have one, they are a very useful thing to have lieing around if your system decided to die
<RelookNA> hello , why does Kubuntu skip all video & audio streams?   , Kubuntu sys. has twice the memory than my winblows
<James147> RelookNA: do you have "kubuntu-restricted-extras" installed? if it dosent ahve the codecs it tends to skip the file
<RelookNA> tks james, I will look into that
<James147> justin_: cannot find that guide... although I am not sure how much removing package would help anyway :) you could try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop  ... that has all the dependencies for kubuntu so should at least install everything the default kubuntu has
<James147> justin_: otherwise I suggest you tell us exactly whats not working and we can help you fix it :)
<justin_> james147: well my external hdd which is an old laptop hdd with an ide/sata to usb 2.0 adapter is not recognized at all.  i was hoping if i could get that to be recognized, then i can do a fresh install from that
<justin_> i have found others with the same problem
<James147> justin_: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<justin_> justin@justin:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<justin_> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<justin_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
<justin_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<justin_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotK1> justin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<justin_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<justin_> didnt mean to, never knew about that
<James147> justin_: its ok :) can you put it in a pastebin?
<justin_> how do i go about that
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Qwert> How can I create a shortcut for an application?
<James147> Qwert: right click the kmenu > edit menu  (or run kmenuedit)
<Wardgom> I'm having some major profductivity problems with version 10 and could really use some guidance.  Am I at the right place?
<James147> Wardgom: kubuntu 10.04? then yes :)
<James147> !pm | Wardgom
<ubottu> Wardgom: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Qwert> James147: What are the other ways of creating shortcut?
<James147> Qwert: create a *.desktop file with th appropate contents... tell us what you are trying to accomplish overall and we can tell you the best way to do that
<Wardgom> Sorry, about PM.
<James147> Wardgom: its fine :)
<Wardgom> ABout Kubuntu 10; finding it has a host of small and big problems. 9 worked very well for me.  Trying to see if it's just me or is the release just buggier than normal
<Qwert> James147: Well I usually run VirtualBox's particular disrto usind CLI, as a shortcut to access the distro immediately. Same command works well for the method you initially suggested. What other methods exits?
<James147> Wardgom: state what problems you are having (preferblly with as much detal as you can give)
<Qwert> James147: Eh?
<James147> Qwert: *.desktop files are mostly the only application "shortcut"... (kmenuedit creates these for you)... however you can also simlink the executable to a new location if you want (although I dont think thats what you want to do)  or write a bash script to execute the program (often this can be done inside a *.desktop file... or you would use a *.desktop file to point to a script)
<Wardgom> One prob at a time?: Dolphin crashes when openning many and various filetypes.  They are often opened, but all instances go down.  Theyre no "debug" packages listed and the reporting tool gives no joy.  But the crash is reproduceable.\
<Qwert> James147: How to create simlink?
<James147> Wardgom: well, dolphin has no dpg package :) but the librarys it depends on do... I have a feeling that might be a config problem... I highly usggest you try a new user and see if it happens with them
<James147> Qwert: "ln -s file linkname"  (file and linkname can be paths) or in dolphin right click (or drag and drop) > create shortcut to ..)
<James147> Wardgom: if it works as it should in a new user then try renaming ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc on your orignal user
<James147> that will reset dolphin to its default settings
<Wardgom> Create a new user?  Force a fresh set of config files?  Worth a try.
<James147> Wardgom: thats the idea
<Qwert> What all things the desktop file should contain?
<James147> Wardgom: there are a supprising number of bugs related to upgrading from older version :) these are harder to fix as most people just delete the configs to fix the problem (usually making them less of an issue)
<James147> Qwert: Look at other desktop files, I am not sure on exactly what the need... a name and an exec line might be enough (either way looking at other ones is helpful)
<Qwert> Thanks James147
<Wardgom> Is upgrading Kubuntu 9 to Kubuntu 10 different from installing Kubuntu 10 from disc and pointing to my Home partition?  (My Home directory has it's own Partition)
<Qwert> James147:  I want windows opened by an application to not show up in the top of the stacking order
<James147> Wardgom: if the upgrade worked then not espically
<Qwert> (windows opened from panel I don't care so much either way)
<Qwert> This is second issue
<James147> Qwert: hmm.. not entirly sure how to fix that... but I would think the focuse stealing prevention might be helpful
<Qwert> James147: How?
<James147> Qwert: (on kde 4.5) alt+F3 (on any window) > Configure Window Behavious > focus...
<James147> Qwert: or somewhere in system settings :)
<Wardgom> Are intermittent system-hangs a possible consequence of a not-perfect upgrade from 9 to 10?
<James147> Wardgom: possible...
<James147> Wardgom: its hard to say... testing on a livecd is the best way to tell
<Qwert> James147: Where in system settings?
<James147> on kde 4.5 (they move allot of things around, cant remember where everything is on 4.4 anymore :S ) System settings > Window Behaviour > Window Behavious > Focus
<Qwert> compiz, ccsm,  there are options
<Qwert> the problem is that they don't work with focus-follows mouse, basically
<James147> compiz? thats not part of kde :S
<James147> Qwert: what desktop envrioment are you using?
<Qwert> Basically, the problem is that they don't work with focus-follows mouse.
<Qwert> KDE
<James147> Qwert: you should be changing the "Focus stealing prevention level" its options are none, low > extream... dont know where the compiz, ccsm options are :S
<cwillu_at_work> who disturbs my slumber?
<ayush> I want to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu. I just want to know that when a newer stable version is released, will I be able to upgrade? Or would I have to do a fresh install and lose all my settings/applications?
<bazhang> ayush, you can upgrade
<Qwert> ayush: Which OS are you on now?
<James147> ayush: if you dont want to do a fresh install then install "kubuntu-desktop" and you will have both kde and gnome installed
<bazhang> install kubuntu-desktop
<James147> ayush: you can then just pugrade
<Qwert> Ubuntu -> Kubuntu
<Qwert> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Qwert> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Qwert> sudo apt-get remove liborbit2(This will remove gnome mode option ie gnome desktop)
<Qwert> Now you have only KDE!
<FloodBotK1> Qwert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ayush> Qwert: right now I'm on linux mint 9 LXDE
<bazhang> Qwert, that wont do it
<James147> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bazhang> ayush, thats mint and debian
<ayush> okay I think you all misunderstood me.
<bazhang> ayush, mint is not supported in ubuntu channels
<ayush> I have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a laptop. I'm gona install kubuntu 10.04 on it now. what I want to know is when kubuntu 10.10 is released, will I be able to upgrade via the internet? Or would I need to download the 10.10 iso and then install it, thus losing all my settings and applications?
<bazhang> ayush, sure
<Qwert> Upgrade.
<bazhang> you can upgrade it
<ayush> alright, thanks Qwert and bazhang
<James147> ayush: yes you will be able to upgrade, however if you are going to do a fresh install of kubuntu now i would recomend waiting a couple weeks and jsut doing a freshin stall of kubuntu 10.10
<bazhang> ayush, welcome
<Qwert> Thanks to bazhang and James147. btw
<bazhang> ayush, in future, you might consider a separate home partition as well
<Qwert> Yeah..
<James147> ayush: also, doing a fresh install dont ahve to distroy your settings (the ones in /home at least) as if you do not formate the drive the installer wont touch /home
<ayush> bazhang: if I have a separate home partition, I won't have to re-install my applications?
<James147> ayush: you applications you will
<James147> (unless they are ones you ahve manually installed in /home
<Qwert> James147: I guess it affects.. It clashes
<James147> Qwert: ??
<ayush> James147: alright thanks. if I can ask an linux newbie questions, what is the "Program files" equivalent in linux? lets say I install firefox, where will it get installed?
<James147> ayush: most likly /use/bin   but they acn also be in /bin
<James147> ayush: but you should NOT just back up that location
<bazhang> usr you mean
<James147> ayush: nots better to grab a list of packages from dpkg and reinstall the
<James147> bazhang: yes :) sorry
<James147> /usr/bin ^^
<bazhang> :)
 * James147 likes how the new kpackagekit (0.6) lets you import and export a packagekit :D
<James147> package list ^^
<ayush> so everytime I need install a new linux distro, I just format the '/home' partition and leave '/' as it is?
<James147> ayush: NO the other way around
<bazhang> ayush, the reverse
<ayush> oh ok thanks :)
<Qwert> Opposite.. and not what you said. Thats not how it works
<James147> ayush: if you dont format the drive kubuntu will delete and recreate the system folders
<James147> (leaveing /home as it is)
<ayush> got it :)
<James147> ayush: what ever you do backup your data
<Qwert> James147: I was talking about the .files of the old system. Will overwriting it on .files created by new installation help?
<James147> there is always a change something will go wrong :)
<ayush> also, does anyone know if that desktop cube effect (compiz) works in KDE?
<James147> Qwert: what .files?
<bazhang> ayush, sure, but kde4 has its own eye candy
<James147> ayush: compiz works in kde... sorta, but you really should jsut use kwin... it has its own cube effect
<Qwert> James147: Hidden files. Dolphin manager... (Alt+.)
<James147> Qwert: I know that, but what hidden files? the ones in ~  ?
<Qwert> James147: Yes, including that
<BluesKaj> James147, are you saying there's no need to format / in order to do a clean install  and still preserve /home ?
<James147> Qwert: as far as I know the installation dosent touch /home at all...
<ayush> does kubuntu come with kwin or would I need to install it?
<James147> BluesKaj: last I tested that works
<James147> BluesKaj: at elast kubuntu warned me and told me it was going to delete the system folders :) and it left /home as it was
<James147> ayush: kwin is the default window manager so yes it comes with it :)
<ricardo> anyone using 12 inches Tablet pc with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> James147,  ok good , maybe I''ll do that with 10.10 because the last  OS I formatted / , but /home was untouched
<ayush> okay last question. can the KDE konsole be made transparent like the gnome terminal?
<James147> BluesKaj: dont think it matters if they are on seperate drives or not, if the installer finds files in the system folders I think it just deletes them... so as long as you dont formate the drive with /home on it should be fine (but ALWAYS backup incase)
<James147> ayush: yes
<ayush> James147: can you tell me how please. because I tried once and didn't find a transparency option
 * James147 still thinks its a good idea to ahve a seperate /home ... incase you want to formate /)
<Martin__1> Hi, I think I managed to mix up one of my packages - its configuration file is empty and there is no script for it in /etc/init.d/. I don't want the package anymore. Everything I do something with aptitude I get this error. How do I solve it? http://pastebin.com/JP47PZgj
<Qwert> James147: I was talking about the files like .kde, .irssi, .marble, .mozilla ..
<James147> ayush: settings > configure profile > edit profile > Appearence > Edit: "Background transparency"    desktop effects might need to be enabled (including the trtansparency effect)
<James147> Qwert: they wont be touched by a new install
<Qwert> James147: Are you sure?
<James147> Qwert: they arent created untill you log in
<BluesKaj> James147, I was concerned the first time I tried installing jaunty with /home on a separate partition that ubiquity would install a seperate /home  on the partition I had reserved for / . Guess i worry too much :)
<Qwert> James147: But..
<James147> Qwert: kde dosent really care if its the first run after an install or not, it look for .kde and creates it if its not there
<Qwert> James147: Yeah.. that was not the case with VirtualBox files.. all vdi files were not detected. It happened with adobe flash player as well that I had to install it again
<James147> BluesKaj: yeah I worried about it abit to, but I decided to test it once (think on a vm) with only one partition and it left /home untouched after a fresh install (without fformating)
<James147> Qwert: flash is installed to a system location and will be deleted on a fresh install... so you need to install it again
<BluesKaj> James147, yes, I wish the install instructions one finds on the net would make that clear .
<James147> Qwert: VirtualBox I have uninstall and reinstalled many atimes and it has always foudn the previous settings
<Qwert> James147: Umm... where are all the vdi files stored usually?
<James147> BluesKaj: dont think many people know what the installer does :) they are just doing what everyone thinks is the safestway
<spad> ciao a tutti
<spad> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<James147> Qwert: somewhere in ~ I think one sec
<BluesKaj> one thing about VB I don't like is the unadjustable screen size
 * James147 can adjust VB scren size
<Qwert> BluesKaj: For that you need GuestAddtion installed
<Qwert> Its possible.
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody... i have a machine where there are too many installed kernels... could i delete the all kernels?
<Qwert> But leave one... the latest ob
<BluesKaj> someone told me to install windows on VB to enable netflix streaming , but why bother on a dinky screensize
<James147> Scherenhaenden: uninstall them (make sure you dont uninstall ALL of them)   searching for 2.6.32 in a packagemanager tends to find them all
<BluesKaj> Qwert, guest addition?
<Qwert> BluesKaj: One sec
<James147> BluesKaj: install teh guest addition, I have been able to adjust the screen size
<Qwert> BluesKaj: Which version you got?
<BluesKaj> w7
<James147> BluesKaj: check the menus of VB it should be one of the options there to dl it
<Qwert> BluesKaj: From package or website?
<Scherenhaenden> James147: no well... i just wanna unistalled some of them... in clicked on more than 30 of them... cuz there are hearders n imges that are installed since kubuntu 6.10 n now i have kubuntu 10.10... there are really tooooooo many file... n too much place
<James147> Qwert: my vdi files are at ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/
<BluesKaj> Qwert,  dunno what you're referring to
<Qwert> BlueKaj: From where was vbox downloaded? Website or pakage manager?
<James147> Scherenhaenden: search for linux-image   and linux-head   and you should be able to find and uninstall them... there is no easier way as far as i know
<Qwert> James147: In that case, if I backup those files and use it on fresh install. I will not have to install guest os again. Right?
<BluesKaj> Qwert, I just installed VB by aptitude , from the repos , but I removed it after I realized all the limitations
<James147> Qwert: thats the theroy
<Scherenhaenden> James147: yeah... i did it... i knew wich of them... but i was not sure if id need them... but on them are more than 20 gigas... :S... is too much place
<Scherenhaenden> James147: n i dont use a lot of them since years from years
<Qwert> BlueKaj: Oh.. I asked because if it was from website, you had to download one file from it. Otherwise, now you should be able to see "Install Guest Additions"
<James147> Scherenhaenden: you only really need one working kernal, best to keep a spare one around though, so I would just keep the ones you use
<Scherenhaenden> James147: u right... thanks.... ill do it ;)
<James147> Scherenhaenden: just make sure you dont delete the kernal your using :)
<Scherenhaenden> James147: that could i do XD!
<|Alexia_Death|> Hi. Im having a very strange problem.
<|Alexia_Death|> Everything is fine in kdm and for a minute or two after kde start, but then it seems that focus no longer follows mouse clicks.
<|Alexia_Death|> I can chage focus with alt tab for windows but thats it. Cant navigate withing windows with clicks either.
<|Alexia_Death|> this started happening after coming upp from sleep.
<BluesKaj> |Alexia_Death|, have you rebooted ?
<|Alexia_Death|> BluesKaj: yes
<|Alexia_Death|> And restarted kdm repeatedly.
<|Alexia_Death|> BluesKaj: Im having the same symtoms with both my synaptics touchpad and USB mouse. I cant see how this coud be a hardware issue.
<|Alexia_Death|> I took a look with xinput test even. Click events do happen.
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: Test a new user, should tell you if its a config problem
<|Alexia_Death|> Im suspecting a messed up state was saved somewhere before sleep, but I do not know where KDE stores such setings.
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: also most kde settings are in ~/.kde so there wuld be a good start :)
<|Alexia_Death|> James147: I do not wanna murder my whole setup. Just created a new user. Trying.
<|Alexia_Death|> Anybody know a keyboard shortcut for new user session?
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: not suggesting you delete .kde, but look inside it for the session stuff
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: lock teh screen
<James147> (ctrl+alt+l)
<Scherenhaenden> James147: hey.... i have two diwsks... both disks have swap... but this kubuntu take just one of them... how could i take these another swap on my kubuntu?
<James147> Scherenhaenden: each swap file/partiton needs an entry in /etc/fstab to be used (at elast without manually turning it on)
<Scherenhaenden> James147: ill look for that
<|Alexia_Death|> James147: On lock screen clicks work:P
<James147> :S
<|Alexia_Death|> James147: under brand new test user, its yet to show the same problem aswell
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: weird :D
<James147> :S
<|Alexia_Death|> So at this point its pretty safe bet that is a messed up config file somewhere...
<|Alexia_Death|> Whats the component in kde thats responsible for focus tracking?
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: I would try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop... not sure if it will do anything
<|Alexia_Death|> kwin?
<James147> I would say kwin
<|Alexia_Death|> Okay. Lets start by murdering its setings.
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: try installing kubuntu-desktop anyway, it will pull any missing pcakages you might need
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: Then I would suggest "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin"
<|Alexia_Death|> I have no missing pacages from kubuntu desktop it appears.
<James147> was worth a shot :)
<|Alexia_Death|> hmm... rename then. Forensic reasons. Killing X first so it wont save the messed up state again
<BluesKaj> bummer , I finally located this tutorial ...it could help http://ubuntulinux.co.in/blog/ubuntu/ubuntu-9-10/xorg-conf-file-create-on-ubuntu-9-10/
<James147> BluesKaj: :) think i have seen taht one before
<BluesKaj> James147, my linux bookmarks list needs editing , bigtime :)
 * James147 needs to start bookmarking things...
<James147> BluesKaj: if you have any useful ones you mind pming me them?
<Wardgom> Hello, I have had numerous problems since upgrading from 9 to 10.  Tried suggestion of creating new user.  This seems to have fixed most of my problems including one with X/nVidia. So thanks; particularly james147.
<James147> Wardgom: that means its a problem with the config files in your home directory, you should beabel to find and delete the right ones should fix the problems for that user :)
<Wardgom> James147, is there a way to force re-do of most standard configs?
<James147> Wardgom: configs are stored in hidden files in your home, .kde stops most of kde settngs, deleteing that will reset kde to its defaults, .local is another big one and .config
<James147> Wardgom: I would look at the hidden files and delete te ones you dont care about (however, i would keep .bashrc, thats an importnat one
<Alexia_Death> James147: Sofar so good. I murdered a bunch of kwin files, including 2 session files.
<James147> ahh, my systems beeping :S
<Wardgom> James147, understood, delete with care.  Thanks :)
<Wardgom> James147, scratch that, I'll RENAME with care.
<BluesKaj> James147, that's my unedited list
<James147> BluesKaj: thank you
<James147> Wardgom: yeah :) rename (or move... if your doing that many files i would move them to something link ~/backup
<James147> Wardgom: that way you can move them back without having to remeber what they where called
<Wardgom> James147: Godd idea!
<Wardgom> James147: Good idea!
<BluesKaj> James147, you may need to edit , some sites are out of date
<James147> BluesKaj: :)
<Alexia_Death> James147: I have bacups of the files in question.... Worth reporting a bug or not?
<ayush> I just installed kubuntu 10.04 64-bit. How can I get flash to work for konqueror (i do not want to use firefox)?
<James147> Alexia_Death: not sure... kde has gotten better at updating its config files and the older kde version aret inuse as much any more (or at least I hope they arnt )
<eMyller> Alexia_Death: thanks for the help @ grub reinstall some mins ago :)
<James147> ayush: "sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer"  should make it work... restart the browsers and if it still doesnt look in the plugin settings in konw
<James147> konq
<Alexia_Death> James147: I have whatever is default in  lucid... It's one major version behund I think:)
<Alexia_Death> eMyller: got it solved? Welcome:)
<eMyller> yeah. :)
<James147> Alexia_Death: 4.4.2 is default in lucid, upgrading to 4.5 dosnt have as many config problems
<eMyller> Alexia_Death: i dd'ed my system partition to a bkp one; did it mess with anything?
<Alexia_Death> bkp means backup?
<James147> (I recomend you upgrade... kde 4.5 i find is allot more responive/polished :) .. although there is still room for improvment)
<eMyller> yes
<Alexia_Death> A whole new drive or just a partition of greater than or equal size?
<ayush> alright thanks James147
<Alexia_Death> in general dd-ing anything less than whole drives takes a lot of carefult thought.
<eMyller> Alexia_Death: equal size; i just want to keep a copy of my working system partition to restore in case i mess it up with a new kernel, xorg drivers, etc
<ayush> in gnome+compiz, there's a feature where it shows you all your desktops. and then you can drag and drop windows from one desktop to another. is there something similar for kwin?
<James147> ayush: i belive so
<Alexia_Death> eMyller: tarred rsync backup might serve better for this usecase.
<ayush> James147: I can't seem to find it. what is it called?
<eMyller> Alexia_Death: "sync" doesn't sound good in this case... i want a snapshot thing
<James147> ayush: in desktop effects "Desktop grid"
<eMyller> a simple dd sounded sufficient
<James147> (ctrl+f8 by default)
<Alexia_Death> eMyller: dd is more than a little bit dangerous. rsync is a fancy bacup copier that can store remissions and all.
<Alexia_Death> premissions*
<irbis> Русские естЬ?
<eMyller> Alexia_Death: coolio, gonna check it out. :)
<eMyller> thanks.
<Alexia_Death> :)
<eMyller> btw, is anyone here running kubuntu on a ck-patched kernel?
<irbis> РУсских нету ((
<eMyller> `ru @ irbis
<irbis>  ??
 * eMyller forgot about language messages
<slackwarebob> guys do some repos have vmware player?
<slackwarebob> or does one gotta go to vmware.
<slackwarebob> to find the installation media?
<irbis> Hi everybody I'm from Russia who does what can help a couple of questions to ask?
<Alexia_Death> irbis: I can understand a little bit, but not too much.
<irbis> I need to understand how to make a 3D cube
<irbis> If good documentation on Linux
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Alexia_Death> damnit. Its bork again.
<irbis> I printsepe already dismantled it all but I need to delve deeper to understand dokontsa but without documentation I'm afraid not get along
<irbis> Possible and in English if you can link
<irbis> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ayush> when I switch from desktop 1 to desktop 2, it still has the windows of desktop 1 in the taskbar. is that the way it is in KDE or can it be changed?
<Alexia_Death> ayush: taskbar settings
<Alexia_Death> you can configure it to ony show current desktop
<ayush> Alexia_Death: thanks
<Alexia_Death> murdered all my sessoin files this time
<Alexia_Death> and it stoped again...
<BluesKaj> did you regen xorg.conf , Alexia_Death ?
<BluesKaj> or reconfig
<Alexia_Death> No. It only has nvidia configuration anyway
<Alexia_Death> Im getting random left clicks in this messed up state too
<BluesKaj> ok, so your touchpad isn't listed as adevice
<Alexia_Death> not in config
<Alexia_Death> xintput test shows me that for X side the device is working fine
<Alexia_Death> xinput*
<BluesKaj> Alexia_Death, may i make a suggestion , use a separate usb mouse
<Alexia_Death> BluesKaj: I am doing it. The same problem
<Alexia_Death> one of the first things I tried.
<BluesKaj> I hate touchpads
<BluesKaj> ok ..seems weird
<James147> Alexia_Death: it worked as it should in a new user right?
<Alexia_Death> yes
<Alexia_Death> It also worked in lock screen and kdm.
<James147> Alexia_Death: I would try renaming ~/.kde   and see if it still happens... then delete the newly generated one and and rename it back... that will tell you if the problem file is inside ~/.kde or not
<James147> Alexia_Death: then try the same with ~/.local and ~/.config
<James147> (assuming renaming .kde dident work)
<Alexia_Death> Urk... all my application setings went with the rename:P
<pulaski> Good morning, the other day I somehow lost the icon to view my current clipboard contents. Later I learned how to use ctl-alt-v but before that I installed glipper to bring it back. It didn't work so I removed it. Mysteriously my kde desktop disappeared and now I seem to be running a gnome or ubuntu desktop. This works ok but I want my kde desktop back especially the clipboard icon. Yesterday I grabbed a new kubuntu 10.04, LTS,
<pulaski> amd-64 live cd iso image but I was unable to re-install. It kept hanging on the scan-disk portion or the install process, at precisely the 47% point again and again. Today I visited the link in the channel topic: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45. I added the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports line to my source.list and after an update I'm ready to install a bunch of new stuff. Will this re-enable my kde desktop? Has anyone had any
<pulaski> similar experience?
<FloodBotK1> pulaski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> Alexia_Death: they would, thats way I said rename it back :)   it just to see if the problem is inside ~/.kde
<Alexia_Death> URK.
<Alexia_Death> I found the problem. Not software at all.
<Alexia_Death> Hardware failure.
<James147> pulaski: if you want kubuntu back install "kubuntu-desktop" that will install everything kubuntu needs
<Alexia_Death> Left click in my touchpad is getting stuck in...
 * James147 wonders why it worked on a new user tehn... Alexia_Death
<James147> random chance i take it?
<Alexia_Death> Hmmm... no, not really...
<Alexia_Death> Or maybe just so.
<pulaski> James147:  Thanks for responding. I'll try "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop".
<James147> pulaski: once kubuntu-desktop is installed you should be able to pick kde or gnome from the login manager (there should be a button to bring up the list) also that ppa will update kde to version 4.5.1, if you try to install/update kubuntu-desktop (not a bad thing, i recomend it infact but you dont need it to get kde back))
<Alexia_Death> Hmm...
<Alexia_Death> but symptoms are exactly right.
<Alexia_Death> If the left click is stuck on, I can do almost anything exapt click for focus...
<pulaski> James147: Thanks again.  I'm ready to go. I'll put off ugrading kde to version 4.5.1 until after I install "kubuntu-desktop".
<James147> Alexia_Death: hmm check the settings at System settings > Window behaviour > window behaviour > Window Actions ((note sure where it is on kde 4.4)
<pulaski> I appreciate the help, cya ...
<James147> (alt+f2: "window behaviour" > window actions should also get you there)
<|Alexia_Death|> Thanks guys, and sorry for being a bother. It seems my mystery is solved:)
<erendgen> привет всем. кто тут есть живой?
<James147> !ru | erendgen
<ubottu> erendgen: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<phoenix_> hello james
<phoenix_> James147: hello
<phoenix_> is there a program to monitor my cpu temperature
<James147> phoenix_: hey, the widgets can do that
<James147> or system monitor
<phoenix_> James147: its not working
<James147> you might need to install lm-sensors
<phoenix_> James147: is it available in repos
<James147> phoenix_: yes
<larsjaaa> firefox
<phoenix_> James147: ok i will try that
<phoenix_> James147: its already installed
<naftilos76> hi eveyone, i have Kubuntu 10.04 fully updated and latest KDE 4.5.1 (backports). I cannot see the CD in the DVD-RW drive. I can only get a "Copy with K3b" notification in the available devices. Any ideas what may be wrong? The DVD drive works fine in windows!
<James147> phoenix_:then as far as I know the temperature widget should work
<|Alexia_Death|> where is that kde5 backport repo?
<naftilos76> you mean 4.5.1?
<|Alexia_Death|> naftilos76: Did you test the drive in windows with Cd-s aswell?
<naftilos76> yes it works fine
<phoenix_> James147: sensors list  in the temperature widget is empty
<|Alexia_Death|> ok, so not just a CD laser failure.
<James147> phoenix_: configure the widget
<James147> phoenix_: not sure what to do if the configur dialog dosnt list anything though
<phoenix_> James147:ya, i ment the config dialog list
<James147> naftilos76: I take it your not using a blank cd?
<phoenix_> James147: ok, i will something
<naftilos76> the problem is that when i insert a CD i get a notification "Copy with K3b" but not a drive link in dolphin so that i can access the contents. Even if i go to /media/cdrom0 nothing is there!
<naftilos76> not a blank CD - certainly not1
<|Alexia_Death|> naftilos76: Is it an audio CD?
<naftilos76> no it is a data CD
<James147> naftilos76: I suggest you try manually mounting it then, see if that works
<BluesKaj> naftilos76, look for the device notifier widget
<naftilos76> it is actually a setup CD for my printer
<James147> naftilos76: also have you tried other cds?
<naftilos76> some worked
 * James147 notes that you shouldnt need a cd to setup a printer...
<naftilos76> i just don't get it
<|Alexia_Death|> naftilos76: Have you tried the same CD in windows with the same drive?
<naftilos76> no to be honest - i have not tried many combinations...
<compilerwriter> James147: BluesKaj do either of you use kmail or kontact?
<James147> compilerwriter: nop
<James147> compilerwriter: but ask your questiuon anyway :)
<|Alexia_Death|> naftilos76: CD-s get damaged and become unreadable quite easily. Scratches and sunlight are both quite damaging.
 * James147 dosent use cd/dvds and more... flash sticks are way more convient 
<James147> s/and/any/
<compilerwriter> Well I have had this vexing thing go on recently whereby I could no longer edit and then keep the edited version of my email filters.  So on the suggestion of a helpful person on the net they told me to look into my permissions.  It seems that I only have read permissions on my kontactrc and kmailrc files.  I am guessing that there my culprit lies.  What do you think.  I was going to ask you or BluesKaj to peek at yours
<compilerwriter>  James147
<James147> compilerwriter: I take it they are still owned by you?
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, not since my email provider decided to contract it's pop3 service out to hotmail, I've switched to their webmail service and gmail is my personal email service ...kmail worked ok while used it but it was changed too much after jaunty so i dropped it
<compilerwriter> I still own them and can read them, but I can't write to them.
<compilerwriter> Am I correct in believing the filters are kept in kmailrc
<James147> compilerwriter: I am not sure where they are kept, :) but all the files in my ~/.kde/share/config are readably/writable by me... so i would suggest trying to make them wirtable
<compilerwriter> Thanks James147 most of my others were too.
<compilerwriter> will give it a try after some grub.
<|Alexia_Death|> Why are the kubuntu updates marked blocked when I add backports?
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: because kpackagekit dosent like updating things that remove/install other packages...   run from a terminal "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<|Alexia_Death|> Im using apt-get and I heard from somewhere that mixing them is a bad idea.
<|Alexia_Death|> lets see
<James147> |Alexia_Death|: dosent really make much difference nowadays as far as I can gather but the equlivent command is:
<James147> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<|Alexia_Death|> thought so... Thanks:)
<BluesKaj> |Alexia_Death|, aptitude or apt , I've been using both lately but have settled on aptitude...the choice is yours
<phoenix_> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_
<phoenix_> are some of the plasmoids written in java?
<BajK> is there a way of speeding up korganizer?
<BajK> it is sooo slow
<BajK> resizing its window is a hell and even switching between months or views takes forever
<BajK> (and the program sucks as well)
<craig> I've found one inconsistency between Xubuntu & Kubuntu: there's no Ubuntu Software Installation Center in the current v. 10.10 Beta 1 Build of Kubuntu...
<craig> This was also true of Kubuntu 10.04 too...
<BajK> craig: ubuntu software installation center?
<BajK> that package installer for dummies thingie?
<craig> Yes BajK: I found a lot of FLOSS in there that I didn't even know existed...
<Qqliini> Does anyone know, what channel is in Finnish?
<BajK> craig: floss?
<craig> Free Libre Open Source Software...
<BajK> mkay
<James147> craig: kubuntu uses kpackagekit instead of the ubuntu software center
<James147> craig: but you should beabel to install it in kubuntu if you want...
<BajK> and kpackagekit in 10.10 is awesome
 * James147 agrees
<craig> Yeah: how come KPackageKit isn't listed in the KMenu anywhere...?  I really don't like having to search for it whenever I need its functionality...
<James147> craig: it should be
<James147> craig: although i dont use the menu anymore :)
<James147> craig: should be under the system section
<BajK> James147: the search is unusable/unintuitive
<James147> BajK: I find it very usable... I use it as a replacment for the menu
<BajK> But it's just annoying that it starts searching only after you typed THREE letters
<craig> Yeah OK: I am still finding breakage though like there's no Kubuntu version of OpenCASCADE...: which BTW does exist in Xubuntu...
<BajK> if you type one letter, the menu's content disappears but it does nothing
<BajK> you ahve to type "sys" for it to find sysinfo, systemsettings etc
<craig> How exactly do you use beabel for installing Software...?  I've always just used apt-get or aptitude...
<James147> BajK: thats to stop the backend ahving to do needlessly pointless searchs with too few letters... I tend to type three letters any way at least...
<maco2> beabel?
<BajK> James147: I can understand that
<BajK> BUT
<BajK> it is not intuitive
<BajK> as it does nothing
<BajK> the menu's contents just disappear
<James147> craig: not sure what you mean by "no kubuntu version"... maby no kde version, but thats the same for allot of stuff. You can still use the software from ubuntu or xubuntu as they all share teh same repos and so have access to teh same packages
<BluesKaj> craig, he meant be able to install , there's no beable
<James147> BajK: the contents disapearing could be a problem... but I dont really see a problem, typeing one letter is hardly going to find what you want all the time so you may as well just hit a few more letters (it dosnt take that long)...
<craig> I tried typing in sudo aptitude install opencascade but apt-get complains about that particular package as being non-existant...  I'm also having issues with OpenOffice.org not supporting the opening of Access files...  I can't sync with my Jornada 680 as such under Kubuntu...
<BajK> James147: but it is distracting anyway that it seems to do something, the user might assume it is working in the background and waits for content to appear before going on typing
<BajK> I also noticed this strange/annoying behavior with 3-letter-requirement in various places
<James147> BajK: then you should file a bug report about that if there isnt one already
<James147> craig: "aptitude search opencascade" list some packages that might be on intrest
<djustice> where is this channel's log?
<craig> Actually it lists various libs & such that are related to opencascade but not the actual core package which appears to be missing...
<James147> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<djustice> kool. thx :)
<djustice> next question, where is ubottu's config? and what is it? py? perl? homegrown?
<Tm_T> !ubottu > djustice
<ubottu> djustice, please see my private message
<BajK> James147: done.
<craig> I tried installing under Fedora Core 13 too & they don't have it in any or their Repos either...
<craig> Maybe the core package for opencascade uses some shortened name...
<craig> I mean typing sudo aptitude install opencascade is quite a mouthful for any Konsole user...
<James147> craig: i aliased sudo aptitude install to 'i'   :)
<djustice> Tm_T: thanks!
<djustice> James147: nice. ':i' here. typo-safe.
<craig> Yeah: strangely aptitude search opencascade only shows libraries as available for installation & not the core OpenCASCADE package itself...
<James147> djustice: :D
<craig> I can't install BRL-CAD either...: It doesn't even exist according to aptitude...
<avihay> !wine > NewOne
<Misterio> avihay: winehq maybe?
<avihay> naa, was lazy, trying to have ubotto write to someone offchannel
<craig> How exactly does one create aliases in Bash...?
<James147> craig: "alias ALIAS='COMMAND'"
<James147> craig: make it permanent by placing it in ~/.bashrc
<James147> craig: eg I have in my ~/.bashrc the line: "alias upgrade='sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade'"
<trichard> hey, is it possible that there is a dependency problem in the kubuntu-backports repo for 10.04?
<James147> trichard: it is... whats the problem?
<trichard> qt4-dev-tools seems to depend on libqtwebkit4 (>=2.0~week31) but it's not provided by that repo
<craig> Where exactly in the .bashrc file do the aliases go...?
<James147> craig: anywhere... i put them with the other alias commands already there
<James147> trichard: yeah i got that as well, i assume it because something is still building but I am not sure, was gona try again tomorrow... Riddell might know more ;)
<trichard> James147: ok, the other packages are there 2 days already or so
<BluesKaj> BBL , errands
<craig> Maybe OpenCASCADE hasn't finished building yet too...
 * James147 doupts it...
<craig> Maybe BRL-CAD is still in progress too...
<craig> I suspect that all of these missing packages are just breakage in KDE 4.5.X...
<James147> craig: then they wouldnt be missing...
<James147> they are missing because they are not in the ubuntu repos... at least under the names you have looked for
<craig> So how do I find out what name it's listed under...?
<James147> craig: I dont know, i cannt find them...
<craig> Yeah: that's what I thought maybe ubottu might know...
<craig> !opencascade
<olskolirc> how do I install a .plasmoid widget please?
<craig> Apparently not even their bot knows anything about that particular package...
<olskolirc> which package craig?
<James147> !info opencascade
<ubottu> Package opencascade does not exist in lucid
<craig> OpenCASCADE.
<olskolirc> not in karmic either
<craig> Apparently not in Maverick either: I just tried installing it quite unsuccessfully...
<Pici> Nor debian.
<steven> hey how do i convert mp3 to wav so i can burn cd for my buddys
<steven> anyone know
<craig> Maybe it's listed as opencascade-draw: I just managed to get aptitude to install that without any issues...
<craig> Though I must admit the name makes no sense at all to me whatsoever...
<steven> anyone
<BajK> can I install KDE in my user directory or so for just using it as my user? So the PC is running ubuntu but I don't like Gnome and I want to use KDE?
<Tm_T> BajK: can be done, but is there some reason why it cannot be installed system-wide?
<BajK> I probably won't have root access
<Tm_T> and who has, refuses to install it?
<Tm_T> BajK: I'm asking this as it would make things a whole lot easier (:
<compilerwriter> James147: It would appear that somehow some way the permissions got changed and that changing them back fixed my issue.
<hellslinger> sigh... anyone know how to setup mounting permissions for an ipod?
<hellslinger> I don't want to have ot make entries in /etc/fstab, can't I just have UDEV mount it with full read and write permissions?
<onev88> Hola
<onev88> Hi
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody... always when i start my computer i got to write sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptopifconfig to have any sound n now im trying to here somo midis but it does not work.
<pulaski> Hi, I just installed the new kde desktop 4.5.1. James147 Thanks for helping. Now I'm trying to find the default panel. I may have disabled it by mistake. I've learned to use ctl-F8 to show desktops and open apps but I'd like to bring back a panel. How can I do this?
<James147> pulaski: on kde 4.5.1 its nice and easy :) right click the desktop > add panel > default panel
<compilerwriter> James147: would you care to talk me through the kde4.5.1 setup now.  I have 4.4.2
<James147> compilerwriter: see the topic for the link
<James147> :)
<pulaski> James147: Thanks for responding. I like 4.5.1 with application icons and a sort of taskbar on the desktop but so far but I get no response with a right click on the desktop.
<compilerwriter> just add the backports and update then? James147
<James147> compilerwriter: yup
<makarevichi> ;
<James147> compilerwriter: (best to update through apt-get or aptitude though)
<compilerwriter> I have never liked kpackagekit.
<James147> pulaski: hmm, are you on the netbook or desktop version?
<James147> compilerwriter: its better in maverick
<James147> much much better :)
<compilerwriter> I hope so James147
<compilerwriter> Are you using maverick now James147? or Just testing it?
<James147> compilerwriter: have it installed on my netbook, not my desktop
<compilerwriter> james did a sudo aptitude update and got: Current status: 8 updates [+2]
<compilerwriter> James147: did a sudo aptitude update and got: Current status: 8 updates [+2]
<pulaski> James147: Hard to say, I did 'sudo apt-get install kde-desktop then rebooted and it came up fine but the panel was missing. All my apps that used to be in the panel were arranged on the desktop and the panel settins icon was there but I managed to loose it. I got prompted to update for the nepomuk semantic destop virtouso RDF server and I just accepted all the updates. There may have been a notebook version included.  If I bring
<pulaski> up kpackagekit and search for "notebook" applications perhaps I'll be able to see exactly what I've insalled. Let me try that.
<James147> pulaski: i suggest you try installing kubuntu-desktop
<James147> compilerwriter: hmm you enabled the backports ppa right?
<compilerwriter> not yet James147 Just wanted to make certain I was totally up to date with what I had and then was going to do that.  Should I do an upgrade now?
<James147> compilerwriter: then yes :)
<James147> although I dont think iot would matter mcuh
<compilerwriter> sudo aptitude upgrade correct? James147
<James147> full-upgrade
<compilerwriter> james it is updating linux headers and chromium and such things.
<compilerwriter> James147: ^^^^^
<James147> compilerwriter: shouldnt make much difference :)
<compilerwriter> James147:  it says I need to restart.  Should I do that before I had the ppa thing?
<compilerwriter> s/had/add/ James147
<James147> compilerwriter: again :) it should make much difference but you can if you want
<James147> compilerwriter: its jsut asking for that because it installed a new kernal
<compilerwriter> now what file to do I edit to add the ppa to the sources thing again.
<James147> compilerwriter: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" should add it
<pulaski> James147: Thanks, yes I installed kubuntu-desktop first thing. After reboot the kde desktop came up as expected but it was unfamiliar with icons for apps that used to be in the panel now neatly arranged in a row on the desktop and a dialog box displayed "Nepmuk semantic desktop needs the virtuoso RDF Server to store its data. Installing the virtuoso soprano plugin is mandatrory for using nepomuk. I got notified that there were a
<pulaski> buch of updates available so I accepted them all. Let me see what sort of "desktop" applications I have installed usning kpackagekit.
<compilerwriter> Current status: 149 updates [+149], 244 new [+244]. Do I want to do a full upgrade  again or should I just install kde something or another?
<compilerwriter> James147: ^^^^
<James147> compilerwriter: full-upgrade should be enough
<pulaski> James147: Currently kpackagekit tells me I'm running the "KDE Plasma workspce for desktop and laptop computers"
<James147> pulaski: do you have a panel?
<compilerwriter> James147:  it is doing its thing.  Will I get the newer improved kpackagekit or is that only in maverick?
<pulaski> James147: Not any longer.
<James147> compilerwriter: only im maverick, but you can compile it form source if you want
<compilerwriter> You can hold my hand through that another day.
<James147> compilerwriter: maverick is due on the 10th :) may as well wait for that
<compilerwriter> I may well wait a bit longer for that.  Let the early adopters find the ugly bugs that may be lurking.  I am willing to join the fileshare hive of some torrent if it will help those early adopters along.
<compilerwriter> Good grief.  I just downloaded a new kdepim version.  I hope I don't have to go fix my rc files again.
<Guest10963> hello
<James147> compilerwriter: should need to fix them again... not sure what made them non wirtable :S
<James147> brb, need to reboot :)
<olskolirc> anyone having a problem with vlc's video display on Lucid?
<olskolirc> and when does the final of Maverick come out please?
<compilerwriter> olskolirc: I believe it is due 10 October.
<compilerwriter> brb rebooting
<Guilo> Hi !
<Lars_G> Is there any (easy) way to deactivate the unity menu? if possible for a single app?
<Guilo> I am using Korganizer 4.4.6 and can't find any way to import a remote calendar
<Guilo> I have seen such a problem on kde forum and it had been solved by installing kdepim-kresources
<Guilo> but here I already have this package
<Guilo> can anybody tell me what he has in the file menu in korganizer or how to import a remote calendar ?
<Guilo> even when i try to import local ical calndar (i put ics file in my home directory) it says it can't find it
<Craigwdy2k> I need an Open Source Lego Mindstorms NXT NXT-G programming environment...  Are there any available for Kubuntu...?
<Walzmyn> Craigwdy2k: I think Google would be your friend for that.
<Craigwdy2k> I already tried googling it once before & none appear to exist that are Linux compatible. ):
<James147> Craigwdy2k: then there is always wine... or even a vm
<Walzmyn> Craigwdy2k: ok. I've no idea what that is, so I can't help ya.
<uvidijus> sveiki
<Craigwdy2k> Lego Mindstorms NXT is a Lego robotics kit: Speaking of WINE: I previously had Windows XP Pro. SP 3. installed but I don't even see a GRUB boot Menu showing me the option of booting into Windows...  Did I just accidentally kill my Windows install by installing Kubuntu...?
<Domokun> Craigwdy2k: Probably not as long as you installed windows first
<Craigwdy2k> Once again I'm still at a loss for words as to why NTFS-3G fails to automount my NTFS partition where Windows is installed...
<knubbze> hi, i just installed kubuntu. how do i configure my touchpad to only react when my finger is actually touching it
<knubbze> as opposed to already detecting movement when my finger is only hovering a centimeter above it
<Domokun> try to find some drivers for it
<knubbze> kk will do thanks
<James147> knubbze: a centi meter? really... ? wow never hear of a touch pad that could do that :S
<James147> knubbze: not sure how configureable that would be though
<James147> Craigwdy2k: do you have an entry in /etc/fstab for your ntfs partion? if not then thats why its not mounting at boot
<knubbze> well under windows it doesnt do it
<knubbze> so
<knubbze> i guess it's config-related
<James147> knubbze: them posibally... just never hear of a touch pad that is able to detect something thats not touching it :S
<trichard> knubbze: you can adjust that in the system settings
<Craigwdy2k> Oh My: I was right: according to GParted I no longer have a Windows XP Pro. install...
<trichard> knubbze: Input devices ==> Touchpad ==> Touch sensitivity
<Craigwdy2k> So I guess the /etc/fstab issue is a very mute point now...
<James147> Craigwdy2k: yup, need a partition to add it to taht file :)
<James147> :S
<Domokun> Craigwdy2k: that sounds like an install error ... i remember when i tried to install normal Ubuntu it would want to write my whole drive
<Craigwdy2k> I also just tried to run the Winetricks for IE 7 script & the IE 7 Installer appears to have frozen solid on me...  Any advice...?
<James147> Domokun: normally it should suggest to resize the largest partition or use the largest free space not wipe the drive (unless it cannot find enough room)... i tend to do manual partitions as it cannot know what I want :)
<James147> Craigwdy2k: you could try asking on #winehq they are more likly to know
<Craigwdy2k> Thanks: will do.
<Domokun> James147: I had a 30 GB windows side and my drive is 250 GB i dont see how that is not enough space ... i forgot how i fixed that problem
<Craigwdy2k> How do I take a screenshot of a backtrace...?  I think I may have just managed to crash WINE along with the IE 7 Installer...
<Walzmyn> Craigwdy2k: use ksnapshot
<Craigwdy2k> Where should I paste the screenshot...?  What site should I use...?  Isn't there an Ubuntu pastebin site I should use for this purpose...?
<Craigwdy2k> Or do the winehq guys have their own pastebin site...?
<decalc> hey everyone i need help.. i've deleted some packages by mistake on kubuntu and now applications like firefox and rhythmbox are not looking good
<Craigwdy2k> I think I may just have found another bug: the Ksnapshot copy to clipboard button isn't copying my screenshot image...: I'm having great difficulty trying to paste it into pastebin.com...
<decalc> what do i need to reinstall?
<highvoltage> apachelogger: hey! you marked the KTouch swear word bug as fix releades, is that in maverick already?
<Craigwdy2k> I can't find a decent site to upload viewable screenshots to...  A little help please...
<Craigwdy2k> Where do screenshots usually get uploaded to for Ubuntu bug reports & the like anyways...?
<Bucky> hi. error lines are printed at log out, but they go away to soon to read them. there's a log file in wich i can read those?
<Naktibalda> Hi
<Naktibalda> I'm trying to build a deb package of Qt based application, but it must be built using cmake
<ubuntu> can someone help me, im stuck in grub menu after adding a start up app
<ubuntu> anyone please help me?
<ubuntu> im in a panic i think i killed my os and might have to start over
<James147> ubottu: what do you mean by stuck in grub?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<James147> :(
<ubuntu> hey sorry
<ubuntu> im the guy with the grub problem
<ubuntu> i just changed my name, i added a session in ubuntu and when i rebooted it took me to grub
<ubuntu> the session i added was kwin --replace & i was trying to make it auto start in ubuntu so i didnt have to use the default decorations for ubuntu ,.....im actually running kubuntu 10.04 but i was logged into kubuntu 10.04 when i did this
<ubuntu> right now im logged in using a 9.04 live cd
<ubuntu> kubuntu live i should say
<James147> ubuntu: what happens at grub? why can you not boot?
<ubuntu> i have no idea, im sure it happened when i added the line kwin --replace & to auto start because i restarted right away and was brought straight to grub
<ubuntu> i guess my question is is there a way for me to remove that auto start line kwin --replace & using my live cd?
<ubuntu> or is there a grub command i can use to remove kwin --replace & from auto start?
<James147> ubuntu: i mean what is grub telling you what do you see?
<James147> ubuntu: grub dosnt care about kwin...
<Craigwdy2k> I think my Firefox Plug-In Finder just froze...
<ubuntu> it gives no errors it just says like press exit for a list of commands and thats about it i didnt see anything that said error or a problem
<ubuntu> but it must of been from where i added that line because it happened right away
<Craigwdy2k> I was trying to sign-up for ImageShack after hearing that it's apparently a great Linux friendly screenshot upload site but when I tried to install the missing Plug-Ins Firefox's Plug-In Finder Installer eventually just crashed on me...
<James147> ubuntu: well you could try reinstalling grub:
<James147> !grub2 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubuntu> will i lose anything?
<ubuntu> like settings or programs
<James147> ubuntu: reinstalling grub shouldnt touch your data
<ubuntu> can i use konsole from live cd to install it?
<James147> ubuntu: yes, see the link ubottu gave for how to reinstall  it
<ubuntu> ok awesome thank you ill try that right now
<ubuntu__> hey man just installed grub again and still no luck
<ubuntu> anyone know where the sessions folder is located? or how to get it up with terminal
<illunatic> !dnssec
#kubuntu 2010-09-29
<Craigwdy2k> I'm trying to file my SeaMonkey Adobe Flash Player 9/27/10 binary tarball bug right now...  How do I determine if the bug is a security risk or not...?  I couldn't help but notice the checkbox there for it...
<Craigwdy2k> I just signed up for a Launchpad Login Services account...  Is this a Universal Login System that Canonical/Ubuntu employ: will this same login work to get access to to help forums too...?
<Craigwdy2k> get access to help*
<Craigwdy2k> How do I enlarge/resize screenshot PNGs with The GIMP...?  I have to admit: the images when viewed online are quite small & unviewable...
<Craigwdy2k> I just installed the tutorial package: grokking-the-gimp...  Where does the tutorial file get installed to by default & what format is it in exactly...?
<amichair> is it possible to assign audio to two different output devices simultaniously (in multimedia settings)?
<jexmex> hi guys, it seems my kubuntu install does not like playing with windows....I will be running synergy just fine, but it drops connection, and then the windows pc and the linux pc can no longer communicate
<jexmex> and I cannot ping any other computer from the linux pc
<jexmex> but can from the windows pc, so it has to be the linux pc (kubuntu)
<mplabs> Hello!
<mplabs> I have a big problem. I was upgrading my system to 10.04 but now its all broken!
<mplabs> I tried using dpkg --configure -a but I have tons of incomplete dependences !
<maco> sudo apt-get install -f
<mplabs> well, I guess it will be the same, I dont have many packages that are required
<mplabs> My source.list after the upgrade: http://pastebin.com:80/spam.php?i=mjT9kJ8i
<mplabs> sorry, it is: http://pastebin.com:80/mjT9kJ8i *
<mplabs> if I try to do safe-upgrade: http://pastebin.com:80/U4qfukuy
<mplabs> any help please ?
<mplabs> I am from a live CD, I cant use internet there
<mplabs> hey, please, it is important
<mplabs> I dont know what to do
<hagabaka> I installed wubi on a windows netbook, and when I try to boot into ubuntu, it shows just a flashing cursor after grub. What should I do?
<sinman> good evening everyone
<sinman> is there a way i can set the power management in kubuntu?
<Qwert> Error after kernel update - (process 306) : GLib-WARNING**: getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id(0) | How can I fix this?
<Qwert> Anyone?
<Qwert> Anyone?
<linux> test
<Qwert> The default network connection for kubuntu is Auto eth0, how can I edit the settings for it? In manage connections, why don't I see this connection listed?
<Qwert> What is the default network connection for Kubuntu
<Qwert> ?
<Qwert> bazhang, How to see the settings of kwin?
 * Qwert waves
<darkdelusions> I have returned :)
<knubbze> hi there, why is there no `Add' button under `Network Connections' -> `VPN' ?
<mcbelme> Wola
<mcbelme> uio
<jmux> Hi - I have opened a Lauchpad bug for Lucid (#636488) and got it closed with comment: "Fixed in Maverick, open a task for Lucid, if you need a fix." So how and where to open a task? I just added a nomination for Lucid...
<faLUCE> hi. I have wmctrl_1.07-6.diff.gz and a directory named wmctrl-1.07, which contains the file(s) that need to be patched. how can I apply the patch? thanks
<avihay> faLUCE: try man patch    or  read http://linux.die.net/man/1/patch
<knubbze> hi
<knubbze> when I plug my earphones into my laptop the music still is played on the speakers
<knubbze> how do I change this behaviour?
<BajK> Does KDE automatically change the "Computer" icon according to whether it's a notebook or desktop computer or was the laptop icon  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ee/KDE_4.0.png in kde 4.0 just replaced then?
<volodya> knubbze: you might want to google for magic options to pass to driver.
<volodya> knubbze: this, IIUC, means the driver is not actually aware there's headphone jack
<avihay> knubbze: yeh, you better find out your exact soundcard model first
<avihay> volodya: not necessarily, my driver's default was to switch to 5.1 mode when you plug something in
<volodya> avihay: well, there are many ways this can break.
 * volodya does not even know how 5.1 can travel over 2-wire line ;-)
<knubbze> Realtek ID 670
<knubbze> that's what I have
<avihay> the internal speakers were the front, the earphons were back, and the mic or line in turned to center or sub
<knubbze> currently downloading something from the realtek site
<avihay> just google the exact model number, the word linux or ubuntu and the word earphones
<knubbze> okay
<avihay> model name from lspci or the likes of it
<knubbze> knubbze@shirion:~/hda-verb-0.3$ aplay -l
<knubbze> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<knubbze> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: HDA Generic [HDA Generic] Subdevices: 1/1 Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<knubbze> I am confused
<volodya> knubbze: why? aplay is not supposed to give much details.
<knubbze> oh, how would I find out my exact model number then
<volodya> Use either lspci, or just your laptop model in google seach.
<knubbze> knubbze@shirion:~/hda-verb-0.3$ lspci | grep Audio
<knubbze> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<knubbze> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<knubbze> so the intel thing is my exact model number?
<avihay> I guess
<LexSmooth> where is ru chanell?
<avihay> !ru | LexSmooth
<ubottu> LexSmooth: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<avihay> knubbze: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1473625.html   look at the answer from iavor   , something like that solved the problem for me
<LexSmooth> Подскажите где тут найти русский канал?
<avihay> umm, are you looking for channels in russian? or ubuntu/kubuntu support channels?
<LexSmooth> yes
<avihay> yes for the first or for the second? if you need ubuntu support in russien, go to #ubuntu-ru
<pater> hello
<pater> anybody from greece
<mplabs> Hello guys!
<mplabs> I was doing an upgrade to Lucid but now is it all broken ! Here is what I have if I do safe-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/tk7xMnCb, and here is my source.list: http://pastebin.com/j6LDUDV8, any help please ? I can't execute any application that use gtk for example, I think it's not configured
<mplabs> I don't have some important packages configured like libgtk2.0-0 g++ kdebase and so on !
<mplabs> Please help me, and thank you!
<Apocalypse_dn> Hi guys! can someone tell me why I can't get KAuth to accept my password? though kdesudo works fine
<erendgen> всем привет
<erendgen> ау
<erendgen> ау
<FloodBotK1> erendgen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erendgen> кто тут делаешь
<Monkey> Salut
<Monkey> Delir
<chuckf> 08:55:57 -!- fldc_ [~fldc@91.90.25.232] has joined #kubuntu
<bruno_> salut
<lucidfox> "You can switch kubuntu to the Gnome style notifications." <-- !!!
<lucidfox> I can use notify-osd?
<spad> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<bad-boy> ?\
<bad-boy> ?
<bad-boy> ?
<bad-boy> ?
<FloodBotK1> bad-boy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bad-boy> anybody here?
<niteye> yep me
<niteye> i let kubuntu update the kernel, and now ctrl+alt+F keys don't work anymore to switch console screen
<BluesKaj> niteye, reboot
<niteye> i did that, its since i boot in the new kernel that it stopped working
<niteye> booting in the old kernel and it works again
<BluesKaj> niteye, have you updated today ?
<niteye> yup, it wanted to update the kernel
<lucidfox> So
<BajK> Is there a way of arranging text like boxes in openoffice writer? like in inDesign and not just having to fill up pages with whitespaces/linebreaks to get on a next page?
<niteye> i suppose it would have things like pagebreaks similar to MS Word
<niteye> the thing that stopped working is that i cant use cltr+alt+Fkey anymore so i cant have any session except the graphical one :(
<BajK> Does Kubuntu support hybrid graphics?
<shadowhywind_> does anyone have any ideas on how to replace text in a postscript (ps) file?
<BajK> on notebooks
<BajK> that I have a powerful ATI graphics card for gaming stuff and a lowperformance Intel graphics for working or battery modE?
<rysiek|pl> BajK: it depends on the gfx drivers; my friend has a similar setup (with nVidia) and I think it works for him
<BajK> hm a friend of mine has the Acer Aspire Timeline X and it does not
<BajK> he can switch in notebook bios
<BajK> but not on the fly in kde
<rysiek|pl> BajK: send a mail to ATI and the notebook manufacturer and ask them. no, seriously. send it. this way you'll get info, and they will get a signal people are interested and using their hw with Linux
<BajK> okay
<rysiek|pl> BajK: and under windows is he able to change it on th fly via some GUI?
<BajK> yes
<rysiek|pl> m'kay
<BajK> it does automatically
<BajK> if he's on battery, it uses the low performance graphics
<rysiek|pl> I'd ask the manufacturers, then
<BajK> the ATI empties the battery in bout 2 hours
<BajK> intel holds for up to 8
<anygivenname> hi....i am using remote sharing ....how do I copy & paste files ?
<anygivenname> can anyone help ?
<BluesKaj> pls expalin more clearly , what exactly are trying to copy & paste , from where to where , anygivenname ?
<anygivenname> from pc to ubutu through remote sharing
<Neoo> Hi everybody
<Neoo> Someone online for help plz
<Lars_G> Hey all.
<Lars_G> Question, how do I add more pages/actions on the netbook mode?
<Neoo> I wanna enter into my shell under Consol, donnu cmds
<BluesKaj> neo open the terminal in kmenu / utilities
<BluesKaj> err Neoo
<Neoo> Don t understant what you want to say dude
<Neoo> Terminal` s already opened
<Neoo> I wanna just enter to my propre shell
<Neoo> another host...
<Neoo> What` s the cmd
<BluesKaj> Neoo, so what do you want to do , ssh ?
<Lars_G> Neoo: We don't understand what you're trying to do
<Neoo> Ok!
<Neoo> i buy one shell from one website
<Neoo> and now i` m under Ubuntu
<Neoo> How can i enter to this shell
<Lars_G> What do you mean you buy a shell from a website? you mean you got an ssh accessible server?
<Lars_G> you bought a program? what?
<Neoo> I bought a shell
<Lars_G> What do you mean you buy a shell from a website? you mean you got an ssh accessible server?
<Lars_G> you bought a program? what?
<Neoo> They send me the informations of my shell
<Neoo> Ssh and port ...
<Neoo> and my username & password
<Lars_G> Ok, then you need to run ssh in the console to acces the server
<Lars_G> basically you need to run ssh user@address
<Neoo> yes dude
<Lars_G> and enter the password
<Neoo> how ?
<Neoo> Waht` s the command man ?
<Lars_G> I told you
<Lars_G> ssh user@address
<Neoo> thx dude ,)
<Lars_G> no problem
<BluesKaj> !who | Neoo
<ubottu> Neoo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * gukk_devel is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<Neoo> So, thanks all
<Neoo> and thanks you Lars_G ,)
<Neoo> it`s okey now :D
<Lars_G> I'm using 4.5 on a netbook, and I can't find how to add a page/activity. On the desktop's cashew there's no activities options. any tips?
<mu3en> Lars_G: for me, click the desktop cashew (not the panel) choose 'activities' a bar pops up similar to the add widget bar. there on the right is a 'add activity' button. you can also set a separate 'dashboard' activity in the control panel.
<piquadrat> Hi! I want to share a folder over the network, but when I click on the "Configure File Sharing..." button, all I get is an error message on the console: "kcmfileshare.desktop" not found
<piquadrat> and locateModule: Could not find module ' "kcmfileshare" '
<piquadrat> never mind, I found it
<anygivenname> hi.....how can I copy & paste to ubuntu machine from another connected machine ?
<glauce> is there a source for lucid kubuntu backports in a ftp server??
<thanis> what is the command for switching to root ?
<glauce> thanis: sudo su
<thanis> thanks
<JackStoner> is krita as functional as gimp??
<mu3en> anygivenname: scp is probably the command you want for ubuntu to ubuntu
<mu3en> anygivenname: but from a windows machine, filesharing is mostly via samba still i guess.
<Lars_G> mu3en: trouble is for some reason when I open the desktop cashew (lower bottom left on this install), I have add widgets, add app (app manager), configure search and launch (only, default activity) and lock page, but no activities option
<mu3en> that's weird. i'm using fresh install of kubuntu 10.04 with the kubuntu ppa for the kde 4.5.x updates
<mu3en> Lars_G, is that same as you?
<Lars_G> I'm on kubuntu 10.10
<mu3en> ahh
<Lars_G> you're going to send me to +1 ain't you?
<mu3en> grin
<Lars_G> theyr answer is for me to go to kubuntu-dev and it hurts me to piss the devs with these questions
<mu3en> far be it for me
<Lars_G> the +1 guys like #ubuntu don't like kde questions much :D
<mu3en> at the same time, it is probably the development version that has the issue...and they're likely working on it.
<Lars_G> What's the keystroke to close the cashew?
<Lars_G> hmmmm
<mu3en> grin
<mu3en> looks like none
<Lars_G> there's no keystroke? even in 4.5 on 10.04? ;P
<Lars_G> meh thanks
<Lars_G> what was the propper dev channel?
<mu3en> when i pop yakuake with F12 it disappears though...
<Lars_G> Not here
<mu3en> is it not kubuntu-dev?
<Lars_G> I popped yakuake, and opened an app
<Lars_G> and it's stuck on open cashew
<mu3en> still cashew
<mu3en> yeah, i get that with the wifi plasmoid sometimes
<Lars_G> so if I want to go back to view the desktop... to close the cashew I can't
<Lars_G> unless there's a stroke for "show desktop"
<Lars_G> let me see if links pulls me thorough this one
<mu3en> meta+Q is apparently the keystroke for 'activities...'
<Lars_G> ok let me check. thanks
<mu3en> and ctrl+F1/F2/F3 is switch desktops, but since plasma is not dependent on that, it probably will exist acroos desktops
<Lars_G> Apparently not here and I'm looking at the global shortcuts and can't find any definition for activities, on kwin or plasma netbook. hmmm
<mu3en> sounds 'unimplemented'
<Lars_G> it does so, I'll keep updating and checking, thanks for the help mu3en
<IH8> hei4all! Tell me please the name of widgets which is on the desktop after the Kubuntu installation
<iEC> anyone have any ideas why none of my usb drives show up when i run the mount command?
<iEC> my mouse is usb so i know the usb ports are working
<iEC> but none of the usb drives i have plugged in show up...nor does my mp3 player
<mu3en> IH8: think that's 'folder view' and 'microblogging'
<mu3en> iEC: what/how are you trying to mount
<iEC> im just plugging it in
<iEC> its a usb thumb drive
<mu3en> iEC: are you checking 'sudo fdisk -l' output
<iEC> i was not...
<mu3en> normally should pop up automatically in the new device notifier plasmoid
<iEC> yeah...thats what happened on my previous computer
<mu3en> so maybe see if you see anything in konsole with the above command
<mu3en> if you DO see your stick, maybe something else is going on
<iEC> i do see it
<iEC> usb drive is /dev/sdb and my mp3 player is /dev/sdc
<mu3en> okay
<mu3en> so maybe try this:
<mu3en> cd ~
<IH8> Does anybody know on what day 10.10 will release?
<mu3en> mkdir thumbdrive
<maco> 10-10-10
<BluesKaj> iEC, if the usb device is an audio devive , try gstreamer=properties in the the konsole , you'll get a gui with options
<mu3en> sudo mount /dev/sdbx thumbdrive/
<iEC> mu3en: shouldnt it auto mount though?
<mu3en> where x is the number of the partition usually sdb1 on a thumb drive
<mu3en> iEC: it should
<BluesKaj> err gstreamer-properties , iEC
<iEC> BluesKaj: its not currently installed...im assuming because im on kde and not gnome
<mu3en> BluesKaj, one usb thumbdrive, one music device
<iEC> should i install gnome-media anyways?
<mu3en> ???
<iEC> when i run the command gstreamer-properties it says to install gnome-media
<BluesKaj> iEC, works on kde too
<iEC> BluesKaj: okay
<mu3en> i'm not sure what that has to do with mounting a drive...
<iEC> mu3en: ultimatly i just want it to auto mount and pop up in my notifier like it did previously.
<BluesKaj> ok, iEC , you're right , becuase i use both kde and gnome.
<iEC> but i guess as long as i can mount it i can at least get by
<mu3en> iEC it should do that, i'm just trying to make sure the device CAN actually be mounted
<iEC> ah
<iEC> i see
<iEC> let me mount it quick then
<mu3en> iEC it could be there's issues reading the filesystem or something, hence you can't see it in the plasmoid.
<BluesKaj> mu3en, any usb device is a drive , it should mount ...try the mount command to see what shows
<mu3en> iEC, plus in the recent 4.x there's no automount by default, think you have to set it separately
<mu3en> BluesKaj, right, hence my 'mount' command instruction rather than gstreamer...
<iEC> mu3en: it says i must specify the filesystem type
<mu3en> grin
<mu3en> okay
<mu3en> the fdisk command earlier should have shwn you that
<mu3en> the handle is mount -t vfat for fat filesystem
<iEC> fat32
<mu3en> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdbx thumbdrive/
<mu3en> but well, if it doesn't automatically detect, it's not a good sign in general iEC
<iEC> ount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,
<iEC>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<iEC>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<iEC>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBotK1> iEC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> mu3en, well mounting is one thing ..getting it to work is another , hence my gstreamer-properties suggestion
<iEC> i was all up to date OS wise on my previous box..and everything auto mounted
<iEC> i got a new pc and installed kubuntu on it and now it wont mount
<iEC> i can try another thumbdrive though
<iEC> to make sure its not a faulty drive
<mu3en> iEC sounds like a good plan
<iEC> other one is still new in the box even
<mu3en> could well be
<mu3en> BluesKaj, absolutely. if it isn't mounting though...
<BluesKaj> iEC, well a few gtklibs never hurt anyone :)
<iEC> this one didnt auto mount
<iEC> showed up in fdisk -l though
<mu3en> [k]ubuntu-restricted-extras anyone??? grin
<iEC> same error when i try to manualy mount
<mu3en> it's a new drive right?
<Lars_G> mu3en: you grin a lot
<iEC> yes
<iEC> the first one i tried is a week old drive
<iEC> this second one i just pulled out of the box
<mu3en> do you have gparted?
<iEC> no, but i can install it
<mu3en> to look at the partitions/format
<mu3en> Lars_G: but not laugh out loud much...
<iEC> installing now
<BluesKaj> iEC, yeah , that automount expectation is a problem , I had it yesterday , lsusb , found the dev name and it worked here
<iEC> gparted cannot open display
<iEC> wtf
<mu3en> if you right click the device notifier icon, you can go to the automount options and just check the box and options
<mu3en> for those that like automount by default
<mu3en> iEC
<mu3en> sounds like something wicked that way comes
<mu3en> you could do it on CLI via fdisk and mkfs.vfat
<mu3en> but not sure if you want to go that way
<Lars_G> mu3en: now I think I might be wrong but at least on kubuntu it seems the default has been for it not to automount for a short while, you have to mount it from the dev manager widget.
<Lars_G> I thought this was a hal/security kit default
<mu3en> yes, mine never automounted, and i approve
<mu3en> but the setting is there if you like it
<Lars_G> mu3en: Oh I agree
<Lars_G> I approve it too
<iEC> im going to grab some lunch, read some documentation, then ill be back if i still cant figure it out
<iEC> thanks for your help guys
<mu3en> maybe iEC and BluesKaj don't though, and that's good too
<Lars_G> Give me a second, I'm gonna go leave a few layers of forehead sking and bone in the wall.
<mu3en> iEC, good luck, sounds like maybe your machine is suffering though
<iEC> could be
<iEC> thanks again
<Lars_G> Our UPS has been damaged four days now, and we just had all servers restar on a small electricity failure
<BluesKaj> Lars_G, mu3en , yesterday i mounted a usb speaker system , after lsusb , mount /dev/nameof speakersystem worked
<mu3en> how do you mount a speaker system?
<anygivenname> mu3en: i have samba.....how do I do it from Windows ?
<BluesKaj> it's a Usb device , so I just lsusb , then mount /dev/bosesomething , can't recall the precise name now ...daughter is using it atm
<mu3en> anygivenname: if samba is set up on your ubuntu machine, you should be able to share folders which you can then navigate to in windows explorer
<mu3en> BluesKaj, i had no idea usb speakers worked that way, sounds convenient
<BluesKaj> mu3en, they're powered thru the usb port , not bigtime power but it works
<anygivenname> mu3en: even before installing samba....i was connecting to my ubuntu remotely from a Win machine and having full control except that I could not copy to/from ubuntu machine & it is still the case even after installing samba on the ubuntu machine.....
<mu3en> anygivenname, if you can ssh, can you also scp?
<mu3en> not sure how that would work with windows
<anygivenname> mu3en: pls tell me how....i open a folder....right click & hit copy.....then I go to my Windows desktop screen & ofcourse paste is dimmed & same case if I copy a file on Windows machine....I goto my Ubuntu desktop screen & paste is dimmed aswell
<mu3en> anygivenname: not sure i understand the situation, take a read of the links here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907382
<mu3en> basically seems you need winscp, putty, or cygwin
<mu3en> on the windows machine
<BluesKaj> I'm using ssh for windows on W7 , I think it uses a form of putty light , but I have it working on W7 to linux and vice versa
<mu3en> BluesKaj, can you run scp commands with that?
<anygivenname> mu3en: in simple...pc at home running Ubuntu & remote sharing is enabled.....I am somewhere with my Windows laptop & I connect to my Ubuntu machine at home & have full control thru remote sharing except that I am unable to copy from it or to it any file
<Lars_G> Not really, only bloick devices should be mountable in usb
<Lars_G> it's probable the speakers come with some storage, maybe for drivers, or for convenience
<BluesKaj> mu3en, from linux, yes ...haven't tried it from windows
<Lars_G> yes, posix (and linux) shows all devices and processes as files. don't mean they're all really files in a drive somewhere though
<mu3en> anygivenname: have you tried running something like 'scp /home/myhome/thedocument.txt myname@my.ip.add.ress:
<leif_> mu3en: I used pscp myself yesterday to copy files. You have to run it in the command line. then start it with "pscp.exe -r user@host:/path/to/files c:\destination
<phoenix_> i am not able to connect by mobile(nokia 5800) using kbluetooth. it says "sorry your bluetooth device does not support input service"
<leif_> the r is for recursive
<phoenix_> i am using bluesolil bluetooth
<Guest96135> lol
<mu3en> anygivenname: see leif_ comment
<kira__> hi all
<mu3en> Lars_G: hadn't thought of built in storage on speakers for the driver. pretty smart.
<leif_> the r is for recursiveGuest96135: I'm not myself today...
<anygivenname> how can I use a command line to execute on another machine ?!!
<anygivenname> probably u think i wanna copy & paste on the same machine
<mu3en> anygivenname, not at all, i'm assuming you mean copy paste a file, not a piece of text. that's a whole other story.
<anygivenname> although even on this Ubuntu is complex but this is not what I am asking now
<leif_> anygivenname: I think I don't understand your question. You want to copy files from the linux pc to the windows pc using the windows pc, right? In that case, download pscp, open the start menu, click on run and type in "cmd" and hit enter.
<Pici> Or use WinSCP
<leif_> Pici: Or that, yeah.
<Pici> For a gui experience that is.
<mu3en> right, winscp, putty, cygwin all apparently have that function as in the link above
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody... i have here a problem... im trying to get place... on my computer n i found a folder named node.def with about 30GB... knows someone what is that?
<anygivenname> I want to copy & paste from the Ubuntu to the Windows & vice versa....they are in different placed & connected through remote sharing
<anygivenname> different places
<leif_> Scherenhaenden: have you tried running "file node.def" in a terminal?
<BluesKaj> anygivenname, we already understand that , pls read the advice Pici, leif_ and mu3en are giving you
<Pici> anygivenname: copy and paste files? or selected text? and what exactly is 'remote sharing'?
<scherenhaenden> but how?
<scherenhaenden> leif_:  how? i was trying to read its file on kate...
<anygivenname> on Ubuntu...goto System...Preferences...then there is a Remote Desktop
<anygivenname> that's it
<scherenhaenden> node.def is a folder n its file are for example ide_gen_disk-11.media or :pc:motherboard:u19:rtc.cow
<anygivenname> I have it enabled & that's why I am able to connect to this Ubuntu machine from any where in the world
<leif_> scherenhaenden: you use normal ubuntu? open up the terminal program, navigate to the location the file is at via cd /folder/of/file and in that folder run "file node.def"
<Pici> leif_: its not a file.
<scherenhaenden> leif_: is not a file... is a folder
<Pici> scherenhaenden: where is the folder?
<leif_> Pici: Oh, I must have overlooked that minor detail. ;)
<scherenhaenden> Pici: /home/edward/dor/node.def
<anygivenname> when I am connected to it....I want to transfer files to it & transfer files from it
<Pici> anygivenname: Install ssh and fail2ban on your Ubuntu computer and use winSCP on your windows computer.
<scherenhaenden> i have read something in internet bout qemu with that folder... but i dont know what it is... has 30 Gb n i never could use that qemu... never works ¬¬
<anygivenname> how to install ssh and fail2ban ? & what is winSCP ?
<mu3en> anygivenname, i get it, you have a remote desktop connection
<scherenhaenden> leif_: is not a problem XD!!... here write a lot of ppl... is not easy to read
<Pici> anygivenname: sudo apt-get install ssh fail2ban
<mu3en> anygivenname, indeed you cannot copy paste like that, but i understand, it feels like you should.
<Pici> anygivenname: winscp is a tool that lets you connect to a remote server running ssh/sftp and upload/download files.
<Pici> anygivenname: You cannot seemlessly copy and paste files.
<leif_> scherenhaenden: are there any files in the directory?
<Pici> anygivenname: http://winscp.net/eng/index.php Its free (and open source)
<mu3en> anygivenname: what you need is: 1. a program called ssh on the ubuntu machine. and 2. a program called cygwin, putty, or winscp on the windows machine
<Pici> anygivenname: WinSCP is the easiest to use of the three.  FileZilla can also connect to SCP if you have that and find it easier.
<anygivenname> ok...downloading
<mu3en> so step by step: 1. on your ubuntu machine do "sudo apt-get install ssh" and then on your windows machine go download and install as Pici said.
<scherenhaenden> leif_: yeah... f.e: :pc:motherboard:u19:rtc.cow
<leif_> mu3en: doesn't he need the ssh-server package on the ubuntu box?
<mu3en> then you can open that winscp program on windows, and enter the details of your ubuntu machine (the same ip number you are connecting using the remote desktop)
<BluesKaj> mu3en, anygivenname , http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<scherenhaenden> sorry i opened one of that files with 18,8 GB on kate...
<Pici> leif_: 'ssh' contains the openssh server and client.
<anygivenname> got ssh & fail2ban installed here
<BluesKaj> leif_, yes he does need the openssh server
<anygivenname> seems they r services not apps
<mu3en> leif_ just ssh gives that as dependency in (k)ubuntu
<mu3en> what is fail2ban guys?
<anygivenname> cause they did not appear on the applications tab
<Pici> anygivenname: Thats correct.
<mu3en> okay: ail2ban scans log files like /var/log/pwdfail or /var/log/apache/error_log and bans IP that makes too many password failures
<Pici> mu3en: It bans excessive failed logins.  Like those from people trying to bruteforce logins.
<scherenhaenden> well is not so important... but... if someone could help me to install sound could be great XD!!
<Pici> mu3en: It monitors a bunch of files by default on Ubuntu.
<leif_> scherenhaenden: those are qemu images. you can use qemu to virtualize another operating system.
<scherenhaenden> leif_:  yeah... but i just installed qemu
<mu3en> Pici, got it, that's a good addition to internet enabled ssh for sure!
<scherenhaenden> leif_: i didnt use or make any image
<BluesKaj> mu3en, http://sourceforge.net/projects/fail2ban/
<leif_> scherenhaenden: that is weird
<scherenhaenden> leif_: n qemu doesnt work
<scherenhaenden> works.. but up now i could not do anything with wemu
<scherenhaenden> qemu*
<leif_> scherenhaenden: I do not know much about qemu. I use virtualbox.
<scherenhaenden> leif_: could u help me to install the sound.... i use vbox too
<leif_> scherenhaenden: I can give it a try. Which OS do you want to virtualize?
<krystyan> bonjour
<scherenhaenden> leif_: well i have a lot of OSs on vbox... i just wanted prove that qemu cuz before i registered my vbox... i could not use usb... now i can... but i was trying to use some opensource virtualmachine
<scherenhaenden> leif_: hey... always when i start my computer i got to write sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=laptopifconfig to get sound
<leif_> scherenhaenden: You could simply write that line into /etc/modprobe.conf
<scherenhaenden> yeah but the sound doesnt work like before i lost it
<leif_> scherenhaenden: what do you mean? That you have to write the line now? Well, if you write that line into /etc/modprobe.conf, it will be loaded whenever you boot.
<scherenhaenden> yeah
<scherenhaenden> thanks
<leif_> scherenhaenden: You are welcome
<scherenhaenden> leif_: the problem is that i had my kmix really cutie n funcionally... but now... i cant here any midi file
<scherenhaenden> but i dont know why
<scherenhaenden> :S
<scherenhaenden> :S
<scherenhaenden> :s
<FloodBotK1> scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scherenhaenden> leif_: hey... i dont have that file modprobe
<scherenhaenden> :S
<BluesKaj> !intelhda |scherenhaenden, have you looked here ?
<ubottu> scherenhaenden, have you looked here ?: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<anygivenname> cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<anygivenname> it worked
<mu3en> grin
<Pici> anygivenname: yay
<leif_> scherenhaenden: then create it.
<scherenhaenden> oh... ill do it
<anygivenname> thank you Pici, leif_ and mu3en
<leif_> scherenhaenden: "sudo touch /etc/modprobe.conf" will create the file.
<anygivenname> thank you BluesKaj
<anygivenname> you all made my day
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: how do u know what is my card?
<scherenhaenden> ubottu:  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<scherenhaenden> ubottu:  oh... ok
<mu3en> grin
<leif_> lol
<BluesKaj> anygivenname,  i hrlped ?
<mu3en> anygivenname: happy you got that working, it's a great combo to have remote desktop and scp!
<anygivenname> yeah
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, from your modprobe command
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj:  ohh... :S... u right my dear watson
<anygivenname> i hope there is a similar app like WinSCP that runs on Android
<anygivenname> so I can do the same thing from my phone
<mu3en> yes there is
<mu3en> anygivenname: i have it on android 2.1 on smart q5
<anygivenname> i'm running froyo 2.2
<anygivenname> what's the app called?
<mu3en> anygivenname: nice, still, should be in the market
 * BluesKaj is totally dumb about smartphones
<mu3en> anygivenname: search for ssh
<anygivenname> isnt ssh a service ?
<anygivenname> as seems here on ubuntu
<leif_> anygivenname: http://www.androidzoom.com/android_applications/communication/droidscp_gble.html
<mu3en> yes, it's a small application that allows secure connections between machines
<mu3en> nice one leif_
<leif_> mu3en: don't even own one, but when my contract runs out next year i will get one.
<Lemax> Рад приветствовать!
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anygivenname> thanks leif_
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: hey i have a question... so ? options snd-hda-intel model=ALC889A or so ? options snd-hda-intel model=ALC889A
<leif_> anygivenname: no problem
<scherenhaenden> BluesKaj: hey i have a question... so ? options snd-hda-intel model=ALC889A or so ? options snd-hda-intel model=alc889a
<BluesKaj> yes anygivenname ssh is a service which comes as a sever app and a client app
<Lars_G> eh?
<Lars_G> I thought I was in kubuntu :P lol
<mu3en> grin
<mu3en> Lars_G: convergence much?
<Lars_G> yeah
<Lars_G> as long as there's no collusion
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, what are you asking ?
<scherenhaenden> is bug letters or small?
<scherenhaenden> n how can i save and lock the nano programm :S
<mu3en> lower or upper case
<mu3en> and is nano better than vi?
<Lars_G> scherenhaenden: try both and see which works.
<mu3en> grin
<Pici> ..
<scherenhaenden> Lars_G: danke.
<scherenhaenden> Lars_G: thanks*
<Lars_G> mu3en: you know.. there was a reason why chesire was so creepy.
<Lars_G> scherenhaenden: use a rmmod between them, and check dmesg to see which works
<spirov92> hi, after an upgrade akregator started crashing. On the command line, I get ""
<spirov92> Communication problem with  "akregator" , it probably crashed.
<spirov92> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply.
<spirov92> sorry for the flood
<mu3en> Lars_G, but i think it might have had more to do with the fact he was a semi invisible talking cat.
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, how is it listed: lspci | grep -i audio  ...?
<leif_> scherenhaenden: Strg+X will try and close nano, but it asks to save first when you have changed a file.
<Lars_G> mu3en: What a surprise shroedinger would've had if he'd chosen chesire as his cat
<Lars_G> The cat is not alive and dead at the same time... there's simply no cat
<mu3en> Lars_G, some major parts of modern philosophy could have gone a very different way
<scherenhaenden> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<scherenhaenden> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<BluesKaj> scherenhaenden, probly lowercase , but I'm not sure
<scherenhaenden> ill reboot
<scherenhaenden> im coming
<Lars_G> He's comming? wow sound really excites that guy.
<spirov92> so...I'm getting the error message I posted above, and akregator starts eating a lot of CPU, and doesn't show a window or tray icon. has anyone had this problem?
<leif_> Lars_G: From his nick I assume he is maybe german. We use that phrase a lot in a different context.
<Lars_G> leif_: I guessed so, it was just a bad joke.
<mu3en> but hard to resist
<Lars_G> leif_: btw that he first used danke also was a tip off
<BluesKaj> Ithink he forgot the word "back"
<BluesKaj> i shall return :)
<leif_> Lars_G: Maybe it would have been easier if I had pmed him in german.
<mu3en> i'll be back...
<Lars_G> I think I'll start on my german soon
<Lars_G> I'm fed up of saying "someday I'll study it"
<BluesKaj> my german left me many yrs ago , she found some other eurotrash
<Lars_G> :(
<leif_> Lars_G: Be prepared. Or, as Mark Twain put it: They would rather decline two drinks than one german adjective
<Lars_G> oh my
<BluesKaj> bitt
<spirov92> ah, there's an upgrade for akregator
<BluesKaj> er bitte
<mu3en> leif_ whoever 'they' are, they are right about that...
<leif_> mu3en: Foreigners Mark Twain spoke to in germany.
<leif_> but he should be glad that he went to germany and not to iceland...
<Lars_G> Or worse yet, Hungary
<Lars_G> the world's hardest language
<BluesKaj> hmm, ever tried finnish? :)
<leif_> Lars_G: Well, what about finnish? They are somewhat related I think, as well as estonian
<BluesKaj> estonian and finnish are quite close
<Lars_G> At least I think I have an advantage, I come from knowing two different languages. that might or might now help with german
<BluesKaj> the offtopic cop as about to appear :)
<mu3en> grin
<leif_> Lars_G: Well, in icelandic you have gender specific words for the numbers 1 to 4
<Lars_G> sweet
<Lars_G> In spanish most objects are gender specific though
<jimmy51_> what can i use to convert a partition from ntfs to fat?
<mu3en> gender specific numbers. that's abstract.
<Lars_G> it's one of the things angloparlants tend to screw the most often, gender
<mu3en> jimmy51_ destructively you can use gparted
<BluesKaj> my swedish is barely passable ...don't get much for it since parents passed away
<BluesKaj> use
<Lars_G> meh mu3en in Japanese they have different counting numbers for different things you're counting.
<jimmy51_> mu3en: how about non-destructively :)
<Lars_G> flat things, boxy things, etc
<leif_> Lars_G: That is the same case with german. But it is weird. It is the boy (he), but the girl (it).
<jimmy51_> (i need to keep windows bootloader intact)
<Lars_G> mu3en: Not to mention the importante of managing both the formal and informal modes
<mu3en> jimmy51_ grin. no idea. there's also a qt rewrite of gparted int he repos that is pretty good.
<Lars_G> leif_: Ah, that's why frau is eine?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, to hide the grub menu ?
<leif_> Lars_G: eine is the unspecific form for die (sie)
<Lars_G> BluesKaj: can't XP's bootloader boot grub too? so you change the order
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: no... i've got a booting WinPE on USB, but it's NTFS.  i want it to be FAT.
<mu3en> Lars_G: but at least in japanese counters don't have specific honorifics...
<Lars_G> you boot to XP and then choose linux
<spirov92> I upgraded akregator and again, the process is eating 80% CPU and not showing a window
<mu3en> jimmy51_ you can also copy out the bootloader and restore it after using a liveCD, there's info on the wiki
<jimmy51_> mu3en: hmm... ok
<jimmy51_> something like dd if=/dev/sdb of=/home/jimmy/bootsect.bin bs=512 count=1 ?
<jimmy51_> oh wait...
<mu3en> yup, something like that
<jimmy51_> that would get the drive's MBR
<jimmy51_> i just need the partition's stuff
<mu3en> and then reverse the process after you reformat the partition/drive
<BluesKaj> Lars_G, yes , that why I was aking , in order to make windows boot first , change the boot order in etc/default/grub  then sudo update grub , then to boot into linux manually I think holding the shift key down will bring up the grub menu
<mu3en> i've almost always preferred to move to grub for dual boot though...
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, make sure the timeout =0 so the boot menu doesn't show up if you want widows to auto boot
<BluesKaj> err windows
<mu3en> freud would be proud.
<mu3en> himmy51_ that qt app is called simply partitionmanager
<anygivenname> is there a way android can be connected to ubuntu with same functionality as Activesync on Win ?
<mu3en> anygivenname: on android that is mostly done via all the online google services (contacts, mail, etc...)
<BluesKaj> oops I should have done less typing and more reading ... now I'm totally confused :)
<BluesKaj> din't think the mbr could be saved , except in windows after booting from grub
<BluesKaj> but I'm still learning , even after 5 yrs on kubuntu
<mu3en> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1323188
<mu3en> seems interesting
<GiacomoL> hi. My apt-get seems broken, when I try "apt-get source python2.6" it says it can't find a source package
<GiacomoL> i'm pretty sure python has a source package, it's in the Ubuntu repo configured. my sources.list has the relevant deb-src entries
<GiacomoL> lol, forget it, I found it... the relevant deb-src line had magically lost the "main" tag
 * GiacomoL is stupid
<v3nd3tta``> where is /etc/bootsplash on 10.04 ?
<pulaski> Hello, I recently upgraded kde 4 to kde 4.5.1. When I add the device notifier widget to a panel on my desktop all of the apps and other widgets on the panel are suddenly no longer displayed in the panel but instead appear along the top of my desktop. If I remove the device notifier by left click on its display on the desktop the panel reverts to its correct configuration. I made a cursory search for device notifier bugs on the
<pulaski> kde bug tacking system but did not find this particular issue. Has anyone here had a similar experience?
<spirov92> I get the feeling someone screwed up with the KDE packages, everyone is complaining about small bugs
<spirov92> and I still can't get akregator to work
<GiacomoL> pulaski: if you have a systray, you can show the device notifier there. Works for me
<GiacomoL> pulaski: in System Tray Settings -> Display -> Extra, check the device notifier
<mu3en> it's strange cause i have neither issue (akgregator or notifier), but like GiacomoL i have notifier in the systray
<mu3en> you do have to enable it, then check it in the systray settings, then remove it...
<pulaski> GiacomoL: Thanks for responding. Yes I use the systray and I have marked it to display the device notifier.  Let me try it again now to see if it performs better. Thanks for the tip.
<jimmy51_> i just made a fat32 partition on a USB stick.  when i plug it in KDE doesn't ask me what i want to do with it.  why not?
<jimmy51_> ( i don't want to have to mount /dev/sdh1 /media/usbstick or whatever every time)
<v3nd3tta``> arg, where do put grub bootscreens? not /boot/message anymore? :(
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, why should it , if it's empty :)?
<mu3en> jimmy51_ right click the device notifier, go to prefs and make sure your automount prefs are what you want them to be
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: ah, so it has to have files on it to prompt to mount?
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, that's been my experience
<jimmy51_> ok
<mu3en> i think kde 4.x usually will just pop out the device notifier plasmoid showing the device plugged in. if you click there, you get more options (view images in gwenview/open in dolphin)
<jimmy51_> it's popping up now
<jimmy51_> i mounted manually, cp'd a file, and now it pops up
<mu3en> as far as i can tell, regardless of the content, but only as long as the format is readable
<jimmy51_> without a file.... nothing
<jimmy51_> (and no device manager icon unless something is plugged in)
<jimmy51_> oh well.  now that i know i have to have a file on it, i'll be ok
<v3nd3tta``> BluesKaj you can help me? i want to install a bootsplash but i cannot put it at /etc/bootsplash
<BluesKaj> what's bootsplash , a grub image background . v3nd3tta`` ?
<olskolirc> is it possible that I can install a boot editor like the one that used to be in versions previous to Karmic?
<pulaski> GiacomoL: When I check the device notifier to display in system tray settings it does display but the system tray in the panel changes so that the only apparant traditional system tray icons that remain in the panel are the screen settings icon and what seems to be a shadow of the a new device notifier icon.
<v3nd3tta``> 3 things: a grup background, a kde bootsplash (but that works so far) and a splash for booting (the blue one with white dots)
<BluesKaj> olskolirc, what are trying to edit , the bootloader in lucid is grub2 , the previous version was just grub or legacygrub
<olskolirc> im on karmic and its grub2...I want to go into my system settings and download new boot screens BluesKaj
<mu3en> pulaski, are those other icons just hidden? there are settings for individual icon hiding too.
<BluesKaj> v3nd3tta``, olskolirc , look here http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<pulaski> To be clear, the device notifier icon has changed from what I recall it was in kde 4 to a circle with the usb three pronged symbol within it. What remains in the system tray on the panel is a faint gray outline of the upper arc of the circle and the display settings icon. The mixer, clipboard, printer, update notifier icons, the expand arrow and an extra large device notifier appear in the upper right corner of my desktop where
<pulaski> they appear to work normaly if activated.
<olskolirc> thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> the blue one with white dots , dunno , never tried to change that, v3nd3tta``
<v3nd3tta``> but it changed as my little bro installed his nvidia drivers on mint... from mint message to black with green dots (nvidia)
<pulaski> mu3en: Thanks for responding, see my response above.
<BluesKaj> pulaski, it could be one of the hidden icons , click the little arrow beside the speaker icon
<mu3en> pulaski, you may need to restart X, there are some artifacts afer you mess around with the hiding/systray
<BluesKaj> !mint | v3nd3tta``
<ubottu> v3nd3tta``: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<v3nd3tta``> i know :P but i want to change it too
<pulaski> mu3en: Interesting I clicked on the systray expand arrow on my desktop and all the icons reappeared in the systray on the panel as intended.
<pulaski> mu3en: I think I'm beginning to undestand.
<mu3en> pulaski, i think that once you set all the systray setting for hiding etc. and reload, it should work. also, remember you sometimes need to remove the actual notifier in the panel once it been absorbed int he systray, otherwise you end up with two...
<anygivenname> is there an app that can enable internet sharing to Androind device through USB cable ?
<v3nd3tta``> okay, i'll have to forget the matrix boot :'(
<pulaski> mu3en: It may not be a bug but rather a feature. It seems when you click the arrow to expand the systray icons they move to the desktop because when I click on the arrow to again to contract the view of the icons the systray reappears as intended in the panel.
<mu3en> yeah, that is the setting of the "autohide" in the preferences, but there is also a 'bug' which means they do not refresh the first time you set them up...at least mine did not
<mu3en> pulaski, rather than 'move to the desktop', they're in a sort of systray popout. also interesting to note that within that pop up, i sometimes get weird artifacts or split text
<maco> Lars_G: american sign language has "classifiers" which is a similar idea to japanese counters (except in ASL used to show motion rather than for counting)
<BluesKaj> one can set the panel icons in system tray settings/device and select always show or whatever options you want, pulaski
<mu3en> Lars_G, maco, classifiers for movement meaning 'types' of movement?
<maco> no meaning types of things that move or are shaped some way...
<maco> like there's a "things with wheels" handshape that you move to show what the thing with wheels is doing
<maco> and one for structural things, to show how roofs/walls are shaped
<maco> and for people to show how they move relative to each other
<pulaski> mu3en: I see. BluesKaj: Thanks for the tips, I have been doing that. I'm just playing around with things here to see how they work. I imagine I should just get used to a new way of doing things.
<mu3en> pulaski, very new, but actually, once it's all working the way you like, very efficient.
<pulaski> mu3en: BluesKaj: Thanks again, cya.
<bfpvlan> So what make kubuntu stand out from the rest of distros
<jessejazza> not  much in my view having changed about a year ago
<BluesKaj> !best | bfpvlan
<ubottu> bfpvlan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bfpvlan> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> bfpvlan, if you have a specific question , we'll try to answer
<jessejazza> I for one have great admiration for Mark Shuttleworth. *buntu got me going in linux but i made the choice to switch to another
<mu3en> whatever works for you.
<olskolirc> does anyone actually use this open community widget?  it seems lame.
<vlad__> careva din romania???
<darkdelusions> ?? Romanian
<darkdelusions> vlad__:  Please join  #ubuntu-ro
<vlad__> 10x
<anygivenname> is there a way to see all android system files located on my SD Card in Ubuntu ?
#kubuntu 2010-09-30
<Fleck> help, radeon Xpress 1250
<Fleck> laptop
<Fleck> when i run glxgears i get segfault
<Fleck> radeonhd told in log that unknown card
<leif> I have a bug. I use Konsole with fish and whenever I want to complete a like "aptitude install fire" it says "set: Could not add component /usr/local/bin to PATH"
<jmichaelx> Fleck: are in in 10.04?
<James147> james
<leif> I "fixed" the fish bug btw. Just create the directory and fish won't complain anymore.
<ldskfj> Anyone know about the difference between the default .bashrc for KU & Ubuntu?  I'm on a lab computer, first time using Ub after years of KU, & the .bashrc looks very incomplete, like missing aliases & setup for color prompt. Also see my next msg here, just sent to the Ub irc.
<ldskfj> Ubuntu .bashrc as complete as KUbuntu's?: - Am I not seeing something important?  the Ubuntu's system .bashrc is no where near as complete as the KUbuntu system: ex, 2 specifics: 1) aliases, 2) prompt colors.   -  Is there a more complete set of settings available to easily be installed/added/usedWith the Ubuntu system?  Where & how can I get that, for adding into my Ubuntu system?
<v3n0m> hey
<v3n0m> anyonw here?
<yofel> yes, half asleep though
<darkdelusions> it depends on what you mean by here
<v3n0m> lol
<v3n0m> i  just installed backtrack 4
<v3n0m> i got hacked before
<v3n0m> so i want revenge lol
<v3n0m> windows has to many viruses and trojans, and can be easliy exploited
<jako> Wenas Como estan todos ?
<darkdelusions> !! spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<k-man_> anyone alive?
<darkdelusions> Kinda
<falken_> hello
<jaikumar_> is there any water mark tool for video?
<jaikumar_> Please any one tell some video editing tool for ubuntu.
<apple_cat> Hi, I'm trying to get my laptop's touchpad working by enabling shmconfig in xorg.conf. If I create an xorg.conf file with just the option I need the computer will not boot. How can I generate a working xorg.conf and then enable the option I want?
<StrongOrder> Hello guys! I've seen a screenshot of the latest kde where the whole window chrome is blurred, not just title bars. How can I do that? I have 4.5.1
<navetz> hi I have an hp envy and want the ati drivers for my video card on linux, where can I find them?
<15SAAURWS> Toolmans tip of the day:  learn the command line.  The most important commant is "man".   for example, at the command line type "man ls"  and you will look at the "manual" for the "ls"  command - that is, the documentation of the command.
<MathKubuntu> Bonjour tout le monde !
<maco> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hrw|n900> hi
<hrw|n900> does someone know how to force kde network-manager to see dun or usb modem and use it instead of ethernet?
<datune> After installing kubuntu, which of course is unable to even access the internet, since it fails to recognize my Belkin Wireless Stick, I can't access my Win7 installation, even though grub lists it. After hitting e, this is what displayed: http://pastebin.com/c3XiU15p I am assuming here that Win7 is unable to boot since Kubuntu installed Grub, thus removing BootMGR? I don't know what I can do, anybody perhaps has some pointers?
<kenso> hola??
<kenso> hay alguien??
<darkdelusions> !! spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<anygivenname> can anyone help me with edit command for android terminal emulator ?
<datune> Please, is there nobody who can give me any pointers as to how I can access my Win7 installation again? All that happens now when I select the grub entry to boot, is a instant restart
<darkdelusions> datune that I wish I could help you on but I havent dual booted in ages
<kenso> thank
<datune> darkdelusions: Thank you, well, I can't dual boot eit her. I was so stupid to trust the kubuntu installer, and now that Kubuntu is installed, even though Grub displays an entry (Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1), I can't access it.
<darkdelusions> datune: check post #7
<darkdelusions> of
<darkdelusions> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495352
<darkdelusions> see if that helps you
<darkdelusions> datune: this also might be helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466230
<datune> darkdelusions: Thanks a lot! I will try it
<darkdelusions> I would try the second link first
<anygivenname> can anyone help me with edit command for android terminal emulator ?
<darkdelusions> anygivenname:  I would ask in #android
<datune> darkdelusions: Will do, I am booting into Kubuntu as I type. I really hope I can get it back to work.
<darkdelusions> datune: it look like you may just have to edit grub
<anygivenname> channel is not opening
<anygivenname> says you need to be identified with services
<anygivenname> dunno what that is
<datune> When I run "sudo apt-get testdisk" I get "E: Invalid operation testdisk"...
<darkdelusions> Try my second link first
<darkdelusions> datune: but it would be sudo apt-get install testdesk
<datune> darkdelusions: Of course, but I realized it doesn't matter, since apt-get will not work for me, because Kubuntu is unable to access the internet. It fails to recognize my wireless stick, and I have no cable available (boy, at work I use 13 Ubuntu Servers, and I am very happy, but I am so dissapointed with the desktop experience thus far...)
<darkdelusions> datune: for the desktop edition it kinda hardware depentant
<darkdelusions> datune: when i say that some hardware is buggier then others
<darkdelusions> datune: when i would install 9.04 it would take me 2 hours to get everythign working correctly
<darkdelusions> from jack sensing -> the stupid light senor on my asus laptop
<datune> darkdelusions: It seems so, first of all Wubi does not work from WIndows7, let alone booting from a USB Stick, it fails to recognize a 2 year old Belkin Wireless Stick, and it is unable to handle my 2 Screens decently, it recognizes both screens, but no matter what settings I change, it only activates one screen, even though both are listed as active in kubuntu...
<darkdelusions> For you belkin stick I would good to see if anyone has got it working under ubuntu... if Yes look for a how to... If not see if it works under ndis wrapper
<darkdelusions> datune: for the dual monitor issue if I recall i had to do something special to get mine working
<darkdelusions> If its an nvida chipset use the nvida control panel
<darkdelusions> instead of kubuntu
<datune> darkdelusions: I figured as much, but this is the year 2010, it's kind of pathetic that I have to do something special to work with 2 screens, with a $400 graphics card....
<darkdelusions> datune: its not really something special persay
<darkdelusions> i can't remember what I did to fix mine
<darkdelusions> datune: are you using an nvidia card
<datune> darkdelusions: No, it's a ATI card
<darkdelusions> that gets tricky :)
<darkdelusions> I would just suggest taking that card and putting it down :)
<darkdelusions> <= is not a fan of ati :)
<darkdelusions> I mean this computer that ubuntu is running on has a gf 6 on board video card and I spent most of tuesday trying to just let me #$#%#@ install ubuntu :)
<darkdelusions> :)
<datune> darkdelusions: Just so you know, I downloaded testdisk, but that did not solve it either, so now I am downloading a Win7 Repair ISO, and hopefully this will allow me to boot back to Win7.
<datune> Of course, my netbook has no cd slot, so I hope Kubuntu is able to burn an iso image...
<datune> darkdelusions: omg, I copy the iso file from my Win7 netbook to my usb stick, plug the usb stick into the kubuntu machine, and the iso is not there, plug it back into my netbook, and what do you know, the iso is gone! Wow, Kubuntu deserves a huge post over on thedailywtf ...
<sresu> Dolphin file manager not displaying details if existing and source file matches while copying files. Details in terms of file size, length etc.. What should I do?
<sresu> Anyone?
<sresu> IS there a way to restore system?
<datune> darkdelusions: Post #8, specifically using Windows Repair CD resolved my issues. Thanks so much for your help, it's really appreciated! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469763
<sresu> Anyone?
<BajK> whbat are the prequisities for nstalling kubuntu on an usb stick?
<BajK> Anything I have to care for when installing it on an external usb hard drive (not usb stick, it is too small)
<n8w> do u guys know whether the ext3/ext2 fs uses 32bit signed or unsigned integers?
<n8w> .
<vbgunz> I have some weird anomalies on my oxygen titlebars in KDE 4.5.1 using nvidia drivers. my title bars are black but sometimes the titlebar looks like it didn't finish painting, or hovering over buttons causes the button to have a gray square behind it... anybody know whats up here?
<James147> vbgunz: not seeing that here, on kde 4.5.1 with nvidia as well ...
<James147> vbgunz: could be a problem with the theme, try a new user see if they have the same problem
<vbgunz> James147: it's weird. it doesn't happen all the time. it happens rarely but when it does, very noticeable
<James147> vbgunz: had a similar problem with the bespin theme once... didnt figure out what it was, I assumed it was bespin :S  ...
<James147> vbgunz: I would try a new user, and possibly other themes as well
<vbgunz> James147: good idea, I like oxygen though, it's modern and just looks good. I don't notice anything else wrong with the theme just the titlebars acting funny sometimes
<James147> vbgunz: yeah, but it should hopefully tell you if its just oxygen of something else causing the problems
<lucidfox> Any idea why VLC doesn't pick up system font settings?
<lucidfox> it defaults to DejaVu Sans
<lucidfox> I looked at qtconfig-qt4, and it has the same fonts set as the KDE configuration applet
<Tm_T> lucidfox: it's UI uses wrong font?
<lucidfox> yes, I get the same font in both Qt and GTK applications with QtCurve, but not in VLC
<lucidfox> oh, wait
<lucidfox> I found the reason
<lucidfox> VLC was set to use the GTK Qt style, not QtCurve
<matthiasb> Hi, I'm trying to recover data from an old hard disk that refuses to work. Does anyone know an appropriate channel? (Since googling didn't help much)
<Tm_T> lucidfox: ah, nice
<lucidfox> and for some reason it remembered that setting even after I wiped the configuration file, until I changed it manually o_O
<matthiasb> I'm a bit stuck here, i have to rescue some data even though i told the users a million times that they have to back up their non profile data on their own.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<smooph> Hi I have a question regarding the installation of a graphical program on a server ... I want to run kontact in an remote xsession ... what do I need (minimal installation to have kontact runnin?)
<BluesKaj> smooph, ssh server and client , and then you could try start kontact with ssh kontact& command once your ssh'd into the remote pc
<James147> (assuming you have enalbed xforwarding)
<BluesKaj> smooph, let me rephrase that more clearly install both openssh server and client , and then you could try to start kontact with the command 'ssh kontact&'  once you're ssh'd into the remote pc
<smooph> BluesKaj: James147 thats not really my question I know that ... problem is the "server" which only runs in console and this should stay that way but installing kontact requests all that kde rubish to be installed
<James147> smooph: kontact will need the kde librarys no matter what
<BluesKaj> I run a server with kde libs ..it's really very handy
<smooph> I agree with some libs like kdepim and so on but it shouldn't need the whole desktop environment like games and kate ... and so on and so on
<James147> smooph: it shouldent pull in the games...
<smooph> it does some
<BluesKaj> smooph, how big is the server hdd?
<smooph> room is not the problem
<smooph> its more a I don't want to
<BluesKaj> then what is ?
<James147> smooph: you could try instaling it without recommends
<smooph> so you installed everything and than set start kdm default to 0 ?
<James147> smooph: dident think ou would need kdm :S
<James147> smooph: try using the --no-install-recommends flash in apt-get when you install it, see if that reduces the number of packages it needs
<James147> s/flash/flag/  :p
<BluesKaj> bah humbug,  you've created a problem for yourself , otherwise it wouldn't exist, smooph
<israfil> hello
<James147> !hi | israfil
<James147> ... :S
<israfil> i installed KDevelop 4.0.0 and 4.0.1 (or was ist 4.0.2?) on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx but i think the debugger is not working already. Am i right? What program could i use instead?
<avihay> israfil: though it's crude, ugly, and kinda hard to operate, I find ddd as a decent standalone debugger.  you can use code::blocks or eclipse IDEs. they both have built in debuggers (they all actually use GDB)
<James147> israfil: you might want to try asking on #kdevelop  they will know more about its debugger :)
<James147> israfil: you could also try qt creator :)
<avihay> eclipse's debugger (or GDB integration )is the best I've seen in Linux, but then again, it's java software, so better have a powerful machine
<dono> looow
<James147> avihay: I prefure qt creator over eclipse, though I dont tend to use the debugger that often :)
<James147> still think its as good as eclipse for debugging
<avihay> James147:  I never tried qt creator. it's name suggested that it's a GUI designer, and I got fed up with trying so many horrible IDEs, and am now sticking to good ol'e Kate.
<James147> avihay: qt creator is a very nice ide, i suggest you try it, but I know what you eman about too many horrible ide about :p
 * avihay wonders what would have happened if he was a VI user ...
<James147> qt creator is about the most polished one i have seen
<James147> avihay: :D qt creator also as a fake vim mode which is good for simple vim commands, although lacks the support for more complcated stuff
<James147> but you can change the external editor to vim and let it launch that when you want more complcated vim commands :)
<avihay> ummmmmm,                                                                     no.               thanks.                       :->
<James147> d
<James147> :D
<dasKreech> Kate has a vi mode. not sure what it's llke
<James147> dasKreech: a little different from qt creatos, stll not entirly there but I think it has better support for more stuff
<James147> actual vi is still the best atm
<dasKreech> Better support for more stuff ^_^
<James147> ^^
<dasKreech> That's a marketing phrase if I ever heard one
<James147> dasKreech: :d
 * dasKreech sits under his emacs banner
<James147> dasKreech: but marketing what?
<dasKreech> James147: I don't think the marketers care. as long as they have to convince someone to adopt .. well whatever it is
<Riddell> ** 10 minutes until Harald talks about Qt unicorn sparkles, 1 hour 10 mins until steveire talks about "Using Grantlee to create application themes", in #ubuntu-classroom
<Qwert> James147: How can I convert text to .wav or any other audio file format?
<James147> Qwert: text? you mean text to speech?
<Qwert> James147: Yes
<Qwert> James147: .txt to .wav
<James147> Qwert: kde has jovie, its text to speech software, although I time I tried it it didnt work teribally well and took servral attpemts at starting and stopping speech-dispatcher (its backend) to get it to work
<James147> but I can save the generated audio file if I remember correctly
<James147> Qwert: was going to try it again o maverick see if it improved at all
<Qwert> You see Okular got one option to speak the text of the page/document. Same I was thinking to have the generated audio saved
<Qwert> Well, then should I try out jovie?
<James147> Qwert: Okular uses jovie, and jovie can already do that
<Qwert> Ah-ok
<James147> Qwert: you can try it
<James147> Qwert: just it might not work out the box :0
<James147> (at elast its called jovie on kde 4.5)
<James147> was kttsd before 4.5 I think, but you will want to grab the latest version to have best luck at it :)
<Qwert> I searched the package for jovie, James147. Its not there. I've kttsd already installed
<James147> Qwert: are you on kde 4.4.2?
<Qwert> James147: Platform Version 4.4.2 (KDE 4.4.2)
<James147> Qwert: yeah, then kttsd then :0
<James147> :)
<Qwert> James147: I've it installed already. What should I be doing now?
<James147> Qwert: run kttsmgr I think
<Qwert> James147: Umm... That will only 'speak' the text :)
<James147> Qwert: can it not save the audio file?
 * James147 reinstalls jovie to see its options
<Qwert> James147: I've never encountered those options
<James147> hmm, cant see them either... must ahve been on a very old version then
<Qwert> James147: While trying to find solution, I even read about festival somewhere
<James147> festival is a speech synsasizer (or how ever you sepll that work :p )  kttsd use to use it as the backend
<Qwert> James147: If I can get text2wav like package, then that wav can be converted to mp3
<Qwert> Oh
<James147> it now uses speech-dispatcher, which in turn can use festival as a backend
<James147> (or one of many other ones)
<Qwert> James147: Any other method coming to your mind. Or can you remeber how you saved the audio genertated?
<James147> Qwert: just say the option once... or might have been with somethine else... it was a while ago :) nad kttsd never really worked all that well for me
<James147> either way its jovie/kttsd where the option should be implmented, otherwise I am not sure how to do it
<James147> at least within kde
<Qwert> James147: What about gnome then?
<James147> Qwert:  I dont use gome... so I wouldnt know. It is probally possible via command line though
<Qwert> James147: Hopefully maverick comes up with something on it. Is there any package like text2wav?
<James147> Qwert: I havent looked into it in detail so I cannot really say more then that
<James147> Qwert: I dont think maverick will have it, its using kde 4.5 but kde 4.6 might improve on it (when it comes out)
<Qwert> James147: Ah.. I did complete removal and installation of text to speech. I don't have any talkers now
<Qwert> James147: I don't remeber how I added before. Could you guide me on it?
<Qwert> James147: No problem. I'll find it out. Thanks a lot for your help :)
<James147> Qwert: probally in the settings of kttsmrg
<James147> mgr
<James147> ...
<Qwert> James147: Yeah. I'll manage it. Thanks :)
<dasKreech> Qwert: You can redirect alsa output to a wav file
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> after an upgrade http site calls are extremely slow. known issue?
<James147> DexterF: Havent hear of that before, but it would be helpful to know what you upgraded :)
<DexterF> James147: from 9.04 to 9.10, then to 10.04
<DexterF> I just found this which improved Firefox' speed: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-firefox-slow-problem-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid.html
<DexterF> alas, this is FF, but I need konq and opera, too
<James147> DexterF: Well, first thing I would try is a new user, if they work as you expect they should then its mostlikly a problem with one of the configfiles in your home directory
<DexterF> what's this anyway, does 10.04 have ipv6 mumbo jumbo by defautl?
<DexterF> James147: opera was just installed and started with a fresh config. rules that out
<James147> DexterF: might still be a problem with the kde configs.. I would test a new user to make sure
<DexterF> James147: got it: the nic runs ipv6
<DexterF> http://www.allquests.com/question/4157236/%5Bubuntu%5D-Opera-1060-very-slow-ubuntu-1004.html
<DexterF> applying these changes now... should use the occasion and upgrade to grub2...
<DexterF> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ozcan>  #ubuntu
<JoePlumber> I haven't used the installer in a couple years. Anyone know if specifying existing partitions for opt and home will repartition them?
<James147> JoePlumber: you can setup manaul patitions, they will only be wiped if you chose to formate them, if you dont formate tehm then kubuntu will delete and recreate any of its system files
 * DexterF wonders if he'll live to see that ipv6 becomes the standard
<James147> (ie if you only have one partition /  kubuntu will delete and recreate /usr /sys ...etc but wont touch /home   at least from what I ahve tryed, not sure about /opt)
<JoePlumber> Ok thanks James147. The way it makes you specify a size made me worried it was going to repartition even if i left it the same
<James147> JoePlumber: you can resize the partitions without formating them... but I would make sure you ahve backup your data either way
<James147> JoePlumber: and I dont know what it will do to /opt havent tested taht one
<sobczyk> something changed in Kubuntu? My fonts again changed to unusable, this time almost everywhere
<JoePlumber> It's not the most intuitive process for sure
<James147> JoePlumber: it warns you if you dont format and it finds files it wants to delete
<James147> JoePlumber: not sure how they could make it more intuitive with out haveing a detailed explnation beside the installer :0
<James147> :)
<JoePlumber> simple: grey out the fields for partition size unless you change them
<JoePlumber> all i want to do is tell it to use the existing partition for home and opt, but because it makes me specify a size it feels like it's going to completely repartition
<James147> JoePlumber: but greying them out (disabling them) means your cannot resize if you want to (which wont nessorally distroy your data)
<JoePlumber> alright well just being extra paranoid as i'd rather not have to restore that data ;)
<James147> JoePlumber: from what I can tell of the installer it will only delete data if the format button is checked....
<JoePlumber> thanks for your help
<James147> JoePlumber: yeah :) but there is no simple way to make user feel less parnoid... I would always backup before hand
<James147> JoePlumber: although that is one thing I ahve to test, resizing a /home with the installer and seeing what it does :)
<JoePlumber> hmm :O
<JoePlumber> another noobish question and then i'm going to blow away my existing / and install 10.10 RC
<James147> I would think the data should remain intact, since I ahve done taht with gpatred/partitionmanager before
<James147> JoePlumber: RC is out?
 * James147 goes to check the news reports
<JoePlumber> if i have an existing windows install on sdb1, do i use sdb for boot manager or sdb1?
<James147> JoePlumber: them mbr will be on sdb I think
<James147> JoePlumber: well, it could be on sda as well :)
<James147> JoePlumber: But I hink its on the harddrive, not the partition
<JoePlumber> well it gives option of each partition or hard drive. I'm just trying to remember which way won't kill my existing winxp install
<Qwert> James147: Again, there?
<James147> JoePlumber: hmm, might beable to be on both, but I dont think installing it on either will kill xp... I tend to put it on the drive that I am isntalling grub to (sdb if kubuntu is on sdbX) and changing the boot order in teh bios
<James147> Qwert: yup
<Qwert> James147: Do you know about any auto scroll feature in okular?
<James147> Qwert: and just after you left: 17:25 <dasKreech> Qwert: You can redirect alsa output to a wav file
<JoePlumber> oh single hd, just a winxp partition first and then the linux partitions
<Qwert> dasKreech: How?
 * James147 wonders why its sdb then....  :S  
<Qwert> James147: Thanks about that. What about okular?
<JoePlumber> booted off a usb drive to livecd
<James147> JoePlumber: but yeah, I would install it to /dev/sdb then, it will overwrite windows mbr, but you can restore taht from an xp recovery disk if you have one (although you dont need to if you plan on using grub)
<JoePlumber> hmm well i'll give it a try
<James147> JoePlumber: yeah, normally my usb get listed after the harddrives
<JoePlumber> thanks again
<Qwert> James147: Do yoy know how to redirect alsa o/p to wav file?
<James147> Qwert: afraid I dont
<Qwert> James147:No problem. Any idea about auto scroll for okular?
<James147> Qwert: cant see a way yet...
<Qwert> !omaque
<Qwert> !info omaque
<ubottu> omaque (source: omaque): A comicbook reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (lucid), package size 18 kB, installed size 212 kB
<James147> Qwert: found it.. shift + up/down  to seed up/slow down
<Qwert> James147: No, it not working here. I got Version 0.10.2. Whats your version? How did you find it?
<James147> Qwert: found about it here :) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=220781
<ubottu> KDE bug 220781 in general "Make auto scroll more visible" [Wishlist,Reopened]
<James147> I have kde 4.5.1 with okilar 0.11.1
<Qwert> James147: How is that?
<Qwert> James147: ah.. 4.5
<James147> Qwert: what exactly?
<Qwert> James147: Nothing got it
<Qwert> James147: You got 4.5 from backports?
<Qwert> James147: I mean KDE 4,5
<James147> Qwert: yeah, from the abckports
<Qwert> James147: I Thanks again :)
<Qwert> s/I/
<Qwert> Thanks Again
<smooph> Hi I am looking for a command to install everything from one specific repository
<JackStoner> is there a software manager in kubuntu like the software center in ubuntu?
<JackStoner> smooph: you want to install EVERYTHING froma a repository? why?
<JackStoner> i guess you can add the repo and do an update/install
<smooph> JackStoner: because I have a repository with everthing I need
<James147> smooph: if it has everything you need then just add it along side the others... do you need to remove other repos?
<smooph> btw I think the thing is called kpackagemanager ?
<James147> JackStoner: kubuntu uses kpackagekit
<James147> JackStoner: although the version in maverick is allot better then the one in lucid :)
<smooph> or so
<James147> JackStoner: i recomends you wait to try that one before you judge it
<James147> (can use it now, just keep in mind allot of things have improved before you decide to never use it again)
<JackStoner> James147: im not really judging it, i personally use apt-get but im asking on behalf of a newbie i know :P
<James147> JackStoner: :)
<smooph> James147: sorry I don't think this is the right spot ... I am not looking for questions ... I am looking for answers ... of course I have added the repository and yes I can install everything but I don't want my fingers to bleed I just want one command ... like ... apt-get install * from repository
<James147> just saing because allot of people have complained about the current version in lucid :)
<James147> smooph: ... I ask questions as I think you are needlessly looking into something that you really dont need... apt-get install *   will install the latest version from all the repos it knows about, so why would you need to tell it a spicific repo?
<JackStoner> smooph: maybe you can disable all the other repos for a while the do apt-get update then install *
<smooph> because I don't want everything from all repositories but everything from one ...
<smooph> that might work ... I was hoping for a "nice" way to do it but if it works thats fine too
<smooph> thanks
<James147> smooph: o, you mean install all packages from a single repo? sorry, miss understood you
<JackStoner> no prob
<smooph> JackStoner: nice thinking but the packages from the repo depend on packages of the standard repos :(
<JackStoner> smooph: :(
<JackStoner> i'll think again a bit more :P
<smooph> would forcing the install and afterwards fix-missing work ?
<JackStoner> mmhh...it might actually
<JackStoner> try it...but if it breaks your system, YOU came up with the idea :D
<James147> smooph: from aptitudes man page: to select a package from a particular archive, append “/<archive>” to the package name: for instance, “aptitude install apt/experimental”.
<smooph> nice
<yousuf> hi all
<smooph> James147: sorry not working
<Solid_Snake> hi everyone
<Solid_Snake> am new here
<Solid_Snake> and to linux itself
<smooph> this is different because an archive seems to be different from a repository
<Solid_Snake> any one could give me some website which i could visit to learn using linux ?
<James147> Welcome  Solid_Snake
<Solid_Snake> hi James147
<Solid_Snake> :)
<James147> smooph: then I dont think there is an easy way :(   I beleave that you could however, get a list of apckages in a file and isntall them
<James147> that way
<smooph> Solid_Snake:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de
<smooph> James147: I was thinking about that too
<James147> smooph: I think it would be "cat file | xargs sudo aptitude install "
<Solid_Snake> um any website in english or french plz ?
<Solid_Snake> thnx for the link smooph but i cant understand the language
<gordonsliman> ????
<chinmaya> how to install kdesvn in kubuntu
<fwh> sudo apt-get install kdesvn
<fwh> ?
<chinmaya> its not working ..
<chinmaya> tried with kdesvn-build , and it is also not working
<fwh> Do you have the correct repositorys enabled
<fwh> ?
<chinmaya> yeah ..i am using KUbuntu 10.04
<geekosopher> chinmaya: you mean kdesvn is not getting installed, or is it not working after installing?
<chinmaya> geekosopher: i want to install kdesvn ?
<geekosopher> chinmaya: do you get any error message when you give "sudo apt-get install kdesvn" command?
<Kyle__> Is there a way to set the default session for all users in kubuntu to be umm... well simpler?
<chinmaya> geekosopher: i just did dpkg -l | grep kdesvn and found 2 packages , i guess its already installed
<chinmaya> geekosopher: sudo apt-get install kdesvn gives the output as kdesvn is already the newest version
<geekosopher> so that means it is installed, may be there is some problem starting it
<geekosopher> chinmaya: how do you try to start the application?
<leighalan> how / where can i change the name of my hard drive?
<James147> leighalan: depends on what filesystem
<leighalan> how do i chefk that so i can tell you?
<James147> run "mount" in terminal
<leighalan> ok?
<leighalan> now what? i got some weird stuff back
<James147> leighalan: pastebin it
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leighalan> leighalan@leighalan-desktop:~$ mount
<leighalan> /dev/sdb1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<leighalan> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<leighalan> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<leighalan> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<FloodBotK1> leighalan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leighalan> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<James147> leighalan: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leighalan> sorry
<James147> leighalan: but I take it /dev/sdb1  is the one you want to rename? (its the one that hold your current os)
<DarthFrog> Maverick RC is out.  Upgrade from Lucid by: ALT-F2, then: kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d"
<ewoerner> maverick rc feels like pulling teeth :-(
<DarthFrog> ewoerner: Slow?
<ewoerner> unbearably slow
<ewoerner> hm
<ewoerner> apparently the intel driver isn't used
<ewoerner> probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Mavericki8xxStatus
<ewoerner> /var/log/xorg.conf sounds weird to me
<ewoerner> i guess that should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe_ed> hello
<jhutchins> Can anyone confirm this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/652370
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 652370 in xchat (Ubuntu) "xchat is configured to join #debian on freenode" [Undecided,New]
 * althusius hi all
<highvoltage> hi althusius
<althusius> hi
<althusius> do you like AC/DC ?
<mauro> ciao
<althusius> chi mi può dare una mano un attimo ?
<kla> Hello
<icepane> buona serata
<darkdelusions> !! italian
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jealousbarber> hello . ktorrent freezes for me when downloading large files , verify filesbarely works
<jealousbarber> is there something wrong with my harddrive
<jealousbarber> is there anyone who can give a possible answer for that ?
<Fleck> anyone knows - can i connect esata device to esatap
<Fleck> ? will connector fit?
<owner> i need some help with my computer
<James147> !ask | owner
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<owner> how do i get to files that i have already downloaded...i downloaded itunes for linux and i cant find it.
<James147> owner: itunes for linux? that dosnt exist does it?
<James147> owner: but downloaded files should be in ~/Downloads or ~/Documents
<James147> (possiblly ~/Desktop  depending on what you downloaded it with)
<Lord_Drachenblut> James147: itunes can kinda be run in wine as I have heard
<James147> Lord_Drachenblut: but its not 'for' linux
<James147> Lord_Drachenblut: and I still have to wonder why you would want to try :p
<Lord_Drachenblut> why would you want to run ms office on windows
<Lord_Drachenblut> or IE for linux
#kubuntu 2010-10-01
<punkepanda> Why is KDE bether than Gnome?
<ringlej> in kubuntu 8.04 I was able to add a non-KDE application to the panel, but in 10.04 I can't figure out how to do this?
<James147> ringlej: drag and drop? ...
<James147> they should be the same fore kde or non kde apps
<James147> plasma just dosent care about that
<ringlej> ok. I dragged it from dolphin to the panel. How do I change the icon?
<ringlej> I dragged a wrapper script, but I don't see an option under icon settings to change the icon other than what appears to be changing globally for all shell script
<James147> what did you drag from dolphin? (script, binary file?)
<James147> nm
<James147> ringlej: easiest way tends to be to create a *.desktop file and assign the icon with that, you can do that by creating an entry in the menu (right click kmenu > edit menu or run kmenuedit)
<James147> (depending on how complex the wrapper script is it can often be replaced by a .desktop file if you dont need to execute it from a terminal)
<ringlej> James147: Thanks. I was able to create it in kmenuedit and drag and drop it on to the panel straight from there :)
<owner> everything i am downloading doesnt show up and i can't find where it would be.
<owner> everything i am downloading doesnt show up and i can't find where it would be.
<James147> owner: what are you downloading it with?
<owner> honestly i don't really know at the moment.  All I know is that it use to be windows 7 and now it's linux ubuntu.
<James147> owner: well, what do you click on to launch the internet (which I am presuming is what your downloading with?)
<owner> my internet is firefox but i also have konqueror
<owner> i havent used the konqueror yet though
<James147> well firefox should download things to ~/Downloads as far as I know, but it should show a popup window with your downloads in, right clickng on one of them should give an option to open the download location
<owner> where does the popup show.  would it be at the top of the internet page or somewhere else?
<James147> it should be in a seperate window,
<owner> how long will you be here because I will just download something and tell you what happens
<James147> owner: not that much longer,
<owner> ok, well when I download something it pops up a small window that asks whether i want to open or save the item and when I choose open it opens a window that says "incorrect architecture" followed by a number
<James147> owner: well, you need to click save indorder for it to save the file to ~/Downloads, but the other error will probally still happen, what are you trying to download?
<owner> there is an application called WINE which allows the user to run windows applications through linux such as itunes through linux
<James147> there is but it dosent always work teribally well, I would suggest you first try out a native soultion to what you want first (ie try 'amarok' instead oof itunes)
<James147> amarok should already by installed if you are running kubunt
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<owner> ok..also is there anything i could use to look up and listen to music (kind of like limewire.  I know not to use limewire because of viruses which is why my computer doesn't run windows 7 any more)
<djayhogan> anybody know how to get the flash plug-in to honor default audio output?
<James147> djayhogan: use html5?  :)  butanyway, does flash have that level of configureation?
<djayhogan> James147: I'd love to; but I'm watching, not publishing ;). Not that I know of. It looks to be a problem dating back to at least Hardy, but I haven't found anything more recent
<James147> djayhogan: flash has and always will be a pain on linux :( but I would check to see if the site you use have any support for it (I know youtube are testing it atm)
<James147> support for html5 that is
<djayhogan> yeah, I've ran into problems with it before. I just hadn't noticed this one until my laptop's speakers starting fuzzing out
<djayhogan> guess I'll have to dig out the earphone jack speakers instead of the USB ones
<`DT`> i just finished two installs of 10.04. first one went off with out a hitch, second one boots to command line. "Gave up waiting for root device"
<`DT`> what do i do here? :/
<RandomRoger> Is there support for HDMI to LCD Monitor ?
 * `DT` sighs and tries a reinstall
<`DT`> RandomRoger: define support. should depend on your card
<RandomRoger> The VGA is working fine on the live CD, But there is no output when trying to use the HDMI Cable
<RandomRoger> The card is Nvidia, will find model.
<`DT`> have you gone in to the display properties to see if you can choose HDMI output?
<RandomRoger> Yes, I don't "see" an option for that.
<`DT`> are you using the included drivers or restricted drivers?
<RandomRoger> Included Drivers.
<`DT`> try the restricted ones. tho you might not be able to with out installing to hard disk
<James147> ^^ you should beabel to install them on a live cd, but you will need to restart x, and if you reboot you will have to reinstall them
<James147> `DT`: do you boot to a prompt similar to initramfs ...?
<`DT`> YES
<`DT`> sorry
<James147> `DT`: sounds like it couldnt mount the hard disk drive for some reaon
<James147> reason
<`DT`> yeah....seems like a HDD failure as the instalation can't find one XD
<James147> `DT`: yup, sound like a hardware failure, I would be warey of trying to use that disk :)
<`DT`> it will make a wonderful set of coasters
<James147> `DT`: hdd as a coaster? but then what would you use the dead cds for?
<`DT`> dead CD's get microwaved :P
<James147> :D
<`DT`> and the HDD platers are sooo shiny. they make much better coasters
<`DT`> well calling it quits for the night. dig a harddrive out of one of these boxes when i get around to it.
<`DT`> well actually...anyone ever set up a shoutcase server on kubuntu?
<`DT`> shoutcast*
<`DT`> nvm
<RandomRoger> Whoever was trying to help me, I didn't mean to rage quit, my screen went blank as I was experimenting with settings.
<marcosroriz> Hello guys
<marcosroriz> Guys I just got a new notebook, should I install 10.10 RC or wait for the release.
<marcosroriz> ?
<darthganesh> how to send sms through kopete?
<appletree> Hi2all
<sresu> Anyone uses Firefox Sync?
<phoenix_> anyone tried kubuntu 10.10 beta
<bazhang> phoenix_, in #ubuntu+1 please
<phoenix_> bazhang: why?
<bazhang> phoenix_, development versions are there
<phoenix_> bazhang: just a simple comment on the new version
<bazhang> phoenix_, that is where discussion and support are
<phoenix_> bazhang: ok
<phoenix_> i am not able to send files to my mobile using bluetooth. i am using nokia 5800
<phoenix_> kbluetooth is able to receive files but not able to send to my phone
<phoenix_> the paring of devices is possible from phone to comp. but not the other way
<phoenix_> any help?
<phoenix_> my bluetooth is from bluesolil, its software requires kubuntu 9.10
<phoenix_> kbluetooth?
<eos_> hello people
<niemand> +++++ WICHTIG +++++ WICHTIG +++++ WICHTIG +++++
<niemand> Postet nachfolgendes wo immer ihr könnt, setzt es in alle Foren und Blogs im Netz die ihr findet, egal ob Auto-Forum oder Kochrezepte, ob Tagebuch-Blog oder Landfrauen-Treff:
<niemand> STUTTGART BITTET DEUTSCHLAND UM HILFE
<FloodBotK1> niemand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niemand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503812/
<lordganesh> I installed kttsd package. But I can't listen anything when do "speak text" in okular.
<BajK> There is no way of setting a bigger resolution than 800x600 in vbox (without vboxvideo)?
<vbgunz__> BajK: whats up
<BajK> weird, I mean mouse pointer integration automatically works, even in setup, but why doesn't it provide a graphics driver that can handle igger resolutions?
<BajK> Even shadow and transparency effects do work, but nothing more than 800x6500
<vbgunz__> BajK: you trying to set up ubuntu in a vbox image?
<BajK> there is one from Kubuntu 10.10?
<vbgunz__> BajK: you're making ubuntu/kubuntu into a vbox image and ain't getting a better resolution?
<BajK> ?
<BajK> I normally installed 10.10 in vbox
<vbgunz__> BajK: what I am asking is, you installed ubuntu as a guest in vbox?
<BajK> kubuntu, yes
<vbgunz__> BajK: did you install dkms and then install add ons?
<BajK> dkms?
<vbgunz__> BajK: thats most likely it
<vbgunz__> BajK: do a sudo apt-get install dkms inside your virtualbox guest, then when thats done, install guest additions and reboot
<BajK> installing..
<vbgunz__> I had the same issue as you. exact same issue. everything seemed to work but res was shotty. I needed dkms and everything worked just perfect afterwards
<vbgunz__> the guest additions are kind of retarded as they should have somehow in some way make sure you had dkms
<BajK> but I was wondering that Kubuntu comes with the mouse integration by default but it does not provide a higher resoluition
<BajK> well the reason is: "Warning: unknown version of the X Window System installed. Not installing X Window System drivers."
<vbgunz__> BajK: thats not kubuntus responsibility. thats up to vbox
<BajK> vbgunz__: but why does mouse integration work then?
<BajK> it does not win windows, as windows does not bring a long a driver for that by default
<vbgunz__> BajK: not sure but everything inside vbox is up to vbox
<vbgunz__> did you install dkms then reinstall guest additions?
<BajK> In the release notes of whatever 8.04 or so I read "Now supports mouse pointer integration in vbox"
<BajK> yes
<vbgunz__> guest additions in kubuntu in vbox don't work like windows
<BajK> in OpenSuse everything worked by default
<vbgunz__> installing guest additions only mounts the cd image of additions. its up to you to find the mount, go to it and manually install the additions
<BajK> even when resizing the virtualbox screen it automatically changed x server resolution
<BajK> vbgunz__: I am not that stupid..
<BajK> sudo apt-get install dkms && cd /media/V* && sudo ./V*86.run
<BajK> (and mounted it of course)
<vbgunz__> so try rebooting after you have dkms and installed additions
<BajK> i did restart right now
<vbgunz__> resize the vbox window
<vbgunz__> nothing?
<BajK> nope
<BajK> and also systemsettings only give me 640x480 and 800x600
<vbgunz__> damn, not sure then, I had the exact same issue and dkms was all I needed. vbox additions worked otherwise
<BajK> may be related to the fact that I am using 10.10
<BajK> in 10.04 it works
<vbgunz__> probably, I never tried installing 10.10 in vbox
<BajK> so Building the virtualbox kernel module.. done, main guest addition module done, shared folder spport done, opengl support done, non-kjernel setup blabla done
<BajK> You should restart your gest to make sure the new modules are actually used
<BajK> Installing X window system -> unknown version
<BajK> and usplash also falls back to text screen
<BajK> plymouth
<vbgunz__> BajK: vbox has a support channel here at #vbox, have you asked there whats up?
<vbgunz__> sorry I couldn't be more helpful. I thought dkms was all you needed.
<BajK> no problem
<BajK> thanks anyway
<BajK> I just noticed that quassel automatically joined me to #vbox which indicates that I was there already. but I asked there again, thanks ;)
<BajK> and in the wiki there's also something that says that 10.10 is not yet supported
<BajK> you can bypass it but you have to extract the installer and edit script files and bla and that's not my thing^^
<BajK> Hm, I'm gonna check out Plasma Mobile :D
<vbgunz__> BajK: create a snapshot of your guest, and then go check out the scripts. I bet you're only looking for something like <= 10.04 or changing 'lucid' to 'maverick', or some kind of replacement in the script. the snapshot will save your ass in case you do a major mess up
<BajK> it's more that you have to tell the installer to check for a higher xserver version
<BajK> it doesnt care about the installed system but the installed x server
<BajK> Oh, how I love KDE :) I want a mobile phone with Plasma Mobile :D
<vbgunz__> BajK: yeah, that's what I mean, the scripts are text so just look them over and try to hack your way pass that limit
<BajK> I'll take a look at them
<BajK> somewhere I had found a good description for exact that purpose
<vbgunz__> I'd just create a snapshot first
<vbgunz__> well, I am gonna go murder some zombies before I head on over to paint a dresser. good luck
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jealousbarber> apt-get process stops for both med and my buddy at 0% , dont work graphical either it just stops , have tried to restart computer but no luck
<moetunes> have you tried a diff mirror?
<jealousbarber> how to change mirror ?
<moetunes> I've never done that in kpackagekit - I'm not on a kubuntu box atm to check
<jealousbarber> oh but my friend use ubuntu and i kubuntu , k package kit doesnt hace much setting i got linked to software sources , should i try change it to main server ?
<moetunes> that would be a good one
<jealousbarber> thx buddy it works now
<moetunes> woot!
<jealousbarber> swedish server seems like down
<moetunes> that'll happen sometimes
<jealousbarber> :)
<jealousbarber> why doesent the kubuntu team use ubuntu software center as a implement in kde also ?
<jealousbarber> i mean kpackagekit doesnt lmpress
<jealousbarber> btw kan i sync a iphone in amarok ?
<[-Haza-]> hey folks. Whats the best driver to use for an ATI graphics card. Its been almost 6 months now and with this ATI card my desktop (and AIT based laptop) have terrible performance :(
<moetunes> I know nothing about iphones jealousbarber
<[-Haza-]> ATI support not alot better than it used to be? Or am i just unlucky that both my ATI machines suck?
<jealousbarber> no neither do i but banshee can sync apple products , i may have to google
<moetunes> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jealousbarber> kool
<moetunes> [-Haza-]:  apart from the harware drivers in the menu I can't suggest anything for ati sorry
<[-Haza-]> moetunes: No worries. Just thought i would ask... Just having a hard time here these last couple of months. Guess i best not to buy ATI again :)
<moetunes> [-Haza-]:  I'm sure there would be a howto for ati and ubuntu on the net somewhere
<[-Haza-]> moetunes: Aye might be worth having another look. Like i said, it has been 6 months since i last gave up
<moetunes> [-Haza-]:  http://brainacle.com/2010/9/9/install-ati-10-8-drivers-on-ubuntu-lucid-linux-mint - is for ubuntu too
<[-Haza-]> moetunes: You know its worth a shot! Thansk :)
<[-Haza-]> *thanks
<moetunes> np
<yaoziyuan> kubuntu users: after minimizing a maximized Konsole window, how long does it take to restore it?
<yaoziyuan> if you try it several times, it will cache things and restore the window immediately. the question, what about the first time you restore it?
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: it was instantaneous for me
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: even at the first time? then it seems kubuntu has fixed that bug.
<geekosopher> oh wait, I forgot to tell you that I am using 9.04
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: which one are you using?
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: i used to use kubuntu (7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04), but switched to opensuse (11.1, 11.3)
<sresu> Are there any free VoIP packages in kubuntu?
<sresu> apart from ekiga?
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: and what was the issue that you faced in which version?
<sresu> geekosopher: Do you use Firefox Sync?
<geekosopher> sresu: yes, why?
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: i don't remember now. some small issues, like konsole not restoring immediately at that time
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: and maybe kubuntu wasn't using the latest kde/qt
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: hmm... I never faced such problem ever since 7.04 days
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: maybe you never compared it with other distros so you don't feel the problem.
<sresu> geekosopher: In Firefox Sync, how to save open tabs before closing it instead of boomarking it?
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: i remember now. one big reason i quit ubuntu/kubuntu was it doesn't update app packages (e.g. pidgin) very quickly
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: I do test quite a few distros regularly
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: and different distros have different sense of stability I guess
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: right. i just happened to be freshmeat-thirsty at that time.
<Scherenhaenden> hi...
<yaoziyuan> or hungry.
<geekosopher> sresu: just a moment
<sresu> geekosopher: Sure..
<sresu> !howdy | Scherenhaenden
<ubottu> Scherenhaenden: Error: unresolvable <alias> to hi
<Scherenhaenden> hi everybody
<sresu> Hi
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know why... but my computer is not reading ntfs
<Scherenhaenden> it was reading ntfs... but since a couple of minuts... doesnt read that anymore
<geekosopher> sresu: you mean before closing individual tab or closing firefox itself
<aboudreault> Hi, I'm using lucid with the latest kde4 from the PPA...... and it seems that the general desktop is slower... Have you noticed anything ?
<moetunes> Scherenhaenden:  does the partition show in   mount   in konsole/
<sresu> geekosopher: Yes, I'd like to save the tabs before closing firefox
<aboudreault> (it's slower since I upgraded)
<geekosopher> sresu: then you just need to sync before closing the firefox window...
<Scherenhaenden> the partitions is there... cuz on dolphin i cant see howmuch from the partitions on ntfs... are free
<Scherenhaenden> howmuch are free from the partitions on ntfs
<Scherenhaenden> i can see that
<Scherenhaenden> but dont read
<geekosopher> sresu: Tools > Sync > "Sync Now"
<Scherenhaenden> :S
<moetunes> Scherenhaenden:  I would check in konsole
<FloodBotK1> Scherenhaenden: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sresu> geekosopher: I have done that. Where does the saved data reflects? The tabs in particular?
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: how?
<KukuNut> is 10.10 going to get 4.5.2?
<Scherenhaenden> KukuNut: no
<moetunes> Scherenhaenden:  in konsole type the word   mount   and hit enter
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: by the way, what are your hardware capacities (CPU, RAM)?
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: could i send u the answer on tiny?
<sresu> geekosopher: Any idea abt that?
<moetunes> !paste | Scherenhaenden
<ubottu> Scherenhaenden: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yaoziyuan> i'm currently running kubuntu 9.04 on my P4 2.4GHz, 1GB RAM old machine. it takes 4~5 seconds for a domant Konsole to restore.
<yaoziyuan> maybe it's also related to my video card/driver: radeon 9200 at 1280x1024, 75Hz.
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: Intel PDC, 2.* GHZ and 1GB RAM
<Scherenhaenden> http://pastebin.com/A6BpjDBe
<yaoziyuan> definitely related.
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/A6BpjDBe
<moetunes> k
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: PDC = public developer conference?
<geekosopher> sresu: you want the same tabs to reappear when you restart the firefox on the same machine?
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: PDC = Pentium Dual Core
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: do i got to mount that again?
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: and your video card?
<IH8> Hi! Tell me please, where is a user's trash situated?
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: no video car
<geekosopher> *card
<moetunes> cscherthere's no ntfs mentioned there - is sdc1 the win partition?
<sresu> geekosopher: No, for that I can change the settings in firefox. I just want to know where is the data stored about saved tabs
<Scherenhaenden> i think i got to reboot my computer
<Scherenhaenden> ill send u another think wait
<moetunes> Scherenhaenden:   there's no ntfs mentioned there - is sdc1 the win partition?
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: it almost must be my poor video card (radeon 9200 at 1280x1024, 32bit color, 75Hz) that caused my Konsole window to restore so slowly
<geekosopher> sresu: hmm that is something worth googling
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: http://pastebin.com/CqMU62hy
<Scherenhaenden> there are just 2 discs
<Scherenhaenden> i dont know why... but i had this problem already....
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: how come you don't have a video card?
<Scherenhaenden> sudden i dont have one disc anymore or something... i dont know why
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: that is the reason why are not ntfs mentioned there
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: i have the one on-board, no additional one
<yaoziyuan> geekosopher: right. integrated video cards generally don't cause problems.
<geekosopher> sresu: but why do you want to know where they are stored?
<Scherenhaenden> but the problem is that im running a vbox cuz a got to make a programm for the school on c#... ¬¬ n now i got to reboot
<Scherenhaenden> well
<geekosopher> yaoziyuan: comments like yours have always deterred me from buying a video card for myself :)
<Scherenhaenden> i got to reboot... to look whats going on
<Scherenhaenden> moetunes: thanks
<sresu> geekosopher: Then whats the point of syncing? How will I be able to access it back If I want to?
<moetunes> Scherenhaenden:  ok
<geekosopher> When the tabs are synced, you can open the same tabs when you log in from other computers' firefox which has sync installed
<sresu> geekosopher: Yes, as you said, from 'other computer' firefox. Agreed. But if I want to see from my own computer, I was not able to
<marcosroriz> Hello guys, I've got a new computer. Should I go with Kubuntu 10.10 RC, or wait for the release?
<sresu> geekosopher: Moreover, if you clear browsing data, history from the sync also get removed
<BajK> what program shall i use for following/subscribing to an RSS Feed?
<geekosopher> sresu: but If I want to open the same tabs from the same computer, I can always set the firefox to "Open tabs from last session" in Preferences > General section 8-|
<sresu> geekosopher: Yes, But if tabs are more than 10, then you would'nt go for that. For this I was looking for sync
<moetunes> marcosroriz:  you should check in #ubuntu+1 but at this stage there shouldn't be much diff between the rc and the release
<moetunes> *final
<Tm_T> !info akregator | BajK
<ubottu> BajK: akregator (source: kdepim): RSS feed aggregator for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 483 kB, installed size 2008 kB
<BajK> does it automatically notify me like kmail?
<geekosopher> sresu: hmm... I don't generally keep those many tabs open, but once in a while when there are around 10 tabs open, I didn't face much problem
<geekosopher> BajK: yes, you see a small icon in the system tray are (with the no. of unread articles)
<BajK> and a popup if there's something new? does it integrate to the message notificator?
<sresu> geekosopher: I'll see what I can do. Do you get the history synced properly?
<geekosopher> sresu: yo!
<geekosopher> sresu: only issue, which I don't know whether sync-related or not, is with the passwords
<oxymoron> Can someone help me fix the freaking BankID from Nexus for Linux ... I hate it, same ****** problem each time and nobody make solutions for it either.
<geekosopher> sresu: just curious... since you are using MTNL Triband in Mumbai... is the internet connection stable?
<sresu> geekosopher: Yes, no problems till date. Why?
<geekosopher> sresu: because I am looking for an alternative to Hathway
<sresu> hi James147
<geekosopher> sresu: what kind of speed do you get generally
<James147> Hi sresu
<sanoop> how about RHCE certification?
<bazhang> sanoop, nothing to do with kubuntu
<sanoop> bazhang.i just want to know about the certification
<bazhang> sanoop, then ask in a Red hat channel
<sanoop_> how to know the connection speed when connected via bluetooth?
<BajK_> ah nice, got a notification by akregator :)
<Misterio> sanoop_: There is a bluetooth-manager called "blueman"; you can check it with it
<sanoop_> misterio.is it a package?
<Misterio> sanoop_: Yes, you can install it with apt-get install
<vadik> привет всем
<bazhang> !ru | vadik
<ubottu> vadik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sresu> James147, Do you use customised panels with customised widgets on it?
<James147> sresu: what do you mean by that?
<James147> (i have changed the theme of the panel and added/remove widgets from it)
<sresu> James147: Do you use panels?
<James147> sresu: yes
<sresu> James147: Recently, on clicking KDE menu from the panel, its getting surrounded by black borders. Don't know why
<James147> sresu: thats probally the theme your using
<James147> sresu: thats probally the theme your using
<sresu> James147: Sorry
<sresu> James147: Yeah, read that.. I not using any theme other than default
<James147> sresu: I am not using the default :)
<James147> sresu: I would try some other themes see if you find one you like more
<sresu> James147: Hold on let me see what I'm using
<James147> sresu: afraid I have to go now, but will be back tomorrow if you still require help (... that is if no one else has alreday helped you ;)  )
<sresu> Fine
<sresu> Unable to reset theme back to defaults.. How can I do that?
<mkanyicy> How can I configure KDE Control Module's Mobile Broadband so that I can use my cellphone for the internet. Now I am using wvdial via terminal.
<Scherenhaenden> who can help me to repair my sound?
<Scherenhaenden> XD!!
<beny> hola a todos
<beny> español?
<ranmaruhibikiya_> hola
<stonecold> ahojte. je tu niekto zo slovenska?
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I am using kubuntu on my laptop... my soundcard works, but the maximum volume level is very low (even though i have turned everything to 100% with alsamixer). does anyone know how to configure the maximum sound level?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<flavoie> Hi, kan I use the upgrade procedure to install kubuntu 10.10, but from ubuntu 10.04 instead of kubuntu 10.04?
<flavoie> I'm already running kde
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question: does kubuntu use pulse-audio by default? i just want to kow if I can use the "pulse audio equalizer" and it will work in kubuntu...
<bazhang> howlymowly, which version
<howlymowly> I just installed maverick
<howlymowly> bazhang ...
<bazhang> howlymowly, maverick is, iirc, so yes; #ubuntu+1 for more
<howlymowly> kk bazhang thx...
<bazhang> howlymowly, welcome
<cuco> I am trying to ssh -X localhost, but "X" is not forwarded. I did enable X11 in ~/.ssh/config. Any more ideas?
<cuco> This kind of setup worked in 10.04, but in 10.10 it's not
<mikel_> I often find myself searching forums for "kubuntu sound not working".  Can anyone point me at some clear docs on how KDE sound is correctly configured/reset?  It seems to break after each upgrade.
<francisl> hi, is it possible to upgrade to kubuntu 10.10 from ubuntu 10.04?
<cuco> francisl: "downgrade" and not
<mikel_> cuco:why would you want to ssh -X localhost?
<cuco> mikel_: i have a development user, in which i run a kde/svn/trunk
<chevelle> #totalcross
<bomber> hello
<bomber> hello in there.... threeeerrreeeee      thhheeerrrrrrreeeeeee
<_jam> I'm trying to map the leave action "Sleep" to a keyboard shortcut, but I don't see what command it is running. anyone know?
<bbeck> Has anyone else tried out the first RC?  I've done it, and I'm curious about other peoples experiences.
<dasKreech> bbeck: #ubuntu+1 would have more hits I think
<olskolirc> i have a tasktimer.plasmoid that i downloaded from kde-look.org and I don't know how to install it and i can't find any docs on how to install it - any help would be appreciated
<James147> olskolirc: right click the desktop > add widgets > get new widgets...
<olskolirc> i did that James147 but its not showing up in my widget lists - im on karmic
<James147> hmm, have you tried restarting plasma?
<novagazan> selam
<novagazan> bişi sorcaktım
<novagazan> HTML5 nedir?
<dasKreech> hi novagazan
<novagazan> HÄ°
<ikonia> novagazan: this channel is english only please
<dasKreech> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<novagazan> What's tha HTML5
<novagazan> What's tha HTML5
<olskolirc> how do I restart plasma James147 ?
<ikonia> novagazan: offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> novagazan: try #web
<novagazan> o.k
<James147> olskolirc: kquitapp plasma && sleep 2 %% plasma   i think it was it was on kde 4.3,  if not try plasma-desktop   (or logout and logback in)
<novagazan> Only try to google chrome
<novagazan> heey
<olskolirc> <unknown program name>(24453)/: "Application plasma could not be found using service org.kde.plasma and path /MainApplication." James147
<novagazan> james götünü zigerin
<ikonia> novagazan: english only
<novagazan> he
<novagazan> og
<novagazan__> Helllooooo guys
<novagazan__> :)
<novagazan__> ı need help
<novagazan__> wine problem
<avihay> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<novagazan__> okey
<novagazan__> ım shut my jaw
<novagazan__>  Snooooopp doooooooggggg
<novagazan__> shizzle dizzle
<bomber> hello
<bomber> when i boot up... i get on my msg "checking battery state" and im on a desktop with no battery..... it basically just sits there and i have to manually hit ctl-f1 to get a login screen
<dasKreech> !hi bomber
<bomber> hows it going
<dasKreech> not too bad
<bomber> same here
<dasKreech> Remove that startup script?
<bomber> how
#kubuntu 2010-10-02
<dasKreech> check in /etc/init.d for something dealing with power I'd suspect
<bomber> ok thx... i'll look in there
<itg_> Hello
<itg_> does anyone have any grid squares?
<James147> grid squares for what?
<itg_> no questions
<sysop2> hi
<sysop2> I want to where to post a list of all the screen savers that work with widgets in kde4.
<sysop2> I want to know that is.
<sysop2> its a list of 21. I have tried every screen saver thats in kubuntu.
<sysop2> literally. well over a hundred screen savers and only 21 work with widgets. 22 if you count blank screen.
<sysop2> although I am using the nvidia dirvers.  but even still that seems really low.
<sysop2> its closer to 160 screen savers
<sysop2> ne1 there??
<trebuchet> How would I get konqueror-embedded in 10.04
<trebuchet> http://www.konqueror.org/embedded/
<donmosko> hi
<KDEuser> lost
<vianna> bom dia pessoal
<bazhang> !br | vianna
<ubottu> vianna: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<vianna> valeuuu
<scott__> hello
<scott__> does anyone know why my sound goes out when i start up picasa?
<scott__> happens in kubuntu and ubuntu, 64or32
<sresu> How to obtain ubuntuone-kde?
<sresu> Ubuntu One KDE Client??
<sresu> Anyone using KDE 4.5 from backports?
<sresu> Anyone can help me?
<moetunes> sresu:  I'm sure plenty have it installed but you might have to ask again in a bit  when they're awake/here:]
<sresu> moentunes: I got one problem after doing that, it seems quite minor but I lost some data by that
<sresu> moentunes: I use four desktops on a single monitor and one desktop is kept specifically for notes.
<moetunes> sresu:  I haven't installed it but if I can help I will
<moetunes> k
<sresu> moentunes: After upgrading, all the remaining three desktops are intact but one new desktop loaded in the default style eating my desktop of notes
<moetunes> !tab | sresu
<ubottu> sresu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sresu> moentunes: I just want to have my notes back
<moetunes> sresu:  you prob have mixed the 4.4 and 4.5 settings in your home folder - standard answer afaik is to try with a new user
<moetunes> moe + tab button
<sresu> moetunes,  Sorry for that
<sresu> moetunes, I'll see
<moetunes> k :]
<sresu> moetunes, If the settings are stored in home folder, then I can retain my desktop settings as well, right?
<moetunes> sresu:  I haven't tried 4.5 - but from what I've seen on here the settings get mixed up in .local
<moetunes> sresu:  you'll have better luck in a bit when someone with experience with it comes on
<moetunes> :]
<sresu_> moetunes, Hopefully..
<moetunes> sresu:  just give it an hour or two mate
<phoenix_> not able to send file to my mobile(nokia 5800) using kbluetooth
<phoenix_> where can i get bluedevil deb for kubuntu 10.04
<moetunes> try getdeb maybe
<phoenix_> moetunes: its not available there]
<moetunes> !find bluedevil
<ubottu> Package/file bluedevil does not exist in lucid
<moetunes> I don't know anything about it - maybe sourceforge and use checkinstal ?
<moetunes> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<phoenix_> moetunes: ok, i will try to complie the source
<moetunes> phoenix_:  make sure to use checkinstall so if it doesn't work it is easy to remove
<phoenix_> moetunes: ok
<moetunes> :]
<phoenix_> moetunes: https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/+build/1914326
<phoenix_> moetunes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libbluedevil/1.8-0ubuntu1/+build/1958140
<phoenix_> moetunes: successfully installed bluedevil
<moetunes> phoenix_:  it's polite to state a reason for the link - is it a bug?
<moetunes> woot!
<moetunes> phoenix_:  so you can send the file ?
<phoenix_> moetunes: i am going to try now
<moetunes> luck
<phoenix_> moetunes: those links contains the debs
<moetunes> phoenix_:  strange they're on launchpad tho
<phoenix_> moetunes: ya
<phoenix_> moetunes: not able to send file
<moetunes> phoenix_:  I don't use bluetooth for anything - is there someting on the phone you need to set up to recieve the file?
<phoenix_> moetunes: till now i dont do anything in my mobile. the software that came with the bluetooth device is for ubuntu 9.10
<phoenix_> moetunes: in ubuntu 9.10 it worked fine
<phoenix_> moetunes: i will check and i will come back
<moetunes> phoenix_:  it "still" should be - give it a little while more folk will be on in an hour or two
<phoenix_> moetunes: ok
<realburb> hi, I can see zeroconf announced services in dolphin at network: one is a ftp share another one is a afp share and a sleep proxy, what do I need to do to access the afp share? Clicking on the button doesnt open the folder
<nobarking> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=wiretapping-quantum-encryption
<moetunes> nobarking:  pls don't post a link without a reason for doing so
<naums> hey guys-
<phoenix_> moetunes: are you there
<moetunes> phoenix_:  yep :]
<phoenix_> moetunes: i tested the bluetooth connectivity in windows, the default windows program doesnt work
<phoenix_> moetunes: the software bundled with the bluetooth is working
<moetunes> phoenix_:  I know nothing about bluetooth sorry - but if in windows you need the proprietry app then it might be hard to get working in linux - you could try wine
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<phoenix_> moetunes: the bluetooth app installs a driver, which wine cant load right?
<moetunes> phoenix_:  that would be a question for #winehq - I haven't used anything microsoft since 2003
<phoenix_> moetunes: the software is compiled for 9.10 kernel. is there a way to use it in a new kernel
<moetunes> phoenix_:  afaik it should but that is a bit beyond my realm of expertise - the good folk in #ubuntu-kernel might know but it is saturday and I don't know if they're there in numbers
<phoenix_> moetunes: how about the #ubuntu channel
<moetunes> phoenix_:  it is worth a shot - someone there should know about bluetooth perhaps
<vince_> Hi guys, i've got a small problem here. KDEs fancy graphic effects are disabled by default every time I start my laptop. Then I have to manually enable them and everything works smoothly. Any ideas  how to enable them by default?
<navetz> can somone please tell me how to use dpkg to resetup my xorg? I tried to install propritary drivers for my ati card and everything broke. I stopped using them but it is still very sluggish
<moetunes> have you selected a new session at login or chosen not to save the session?
<navetz> moetunes: yes I always start with a new session
<moetunes> navetz:  that'll be why - it doesn't save the fact that you want the effects enabled afaik
<navetz> moetunes: no it seems to save it fine. It seems to just run much slower now. I have a pretty good laptop so specs shouldn't be an issue
<moetunes> navetz:  afaik a new session doesn't have the effects enabled - I could be wrong but try with last session
<jussi> can someone remind me of the program for batch resizing photos?
<jussi> nvm, seems gwenview can do it... :)
<yannux> I would like to make debian package for a plasmoid, for kubuntu backport, but my kde version is 4.5.1,  is there a good way to build it for kde 4.4 ?
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> maybe it's better ask here #kde
<lieuwe> hey, i'm trying to get amorok to play mp3s but i'm not having any luck, i've installed gstreamer0.10-good-plugins, gstreamer0.10-ugly-plugins and gstreamer0.10-good-plugins gstreamer0.10-ugly-plugins but it's still not working
<lieuwe> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu doesn't help either
<moetunes> tried installing   kubuntu-restricted-extras   ?
<starslights> hello to everyone, i have a question about privoxy, i have from longtime asked that it will be possible to backport the stable version 3.16, but my question are that their a package for debian with that version but i wouloike to be sure that it can be possible to update with it and that will not leak my security . i run kubuntu lucid 10.04.1 64 bits
<starslights> any suggestion welcome , thanks
<lieuwe> moetunes: yes
<lieuwe> moetunes: followed http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MP3:Kubuntu first
<moetunes> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest31876> Hi, just install maverick beta. Not seeing daap server in Amarok. Is a firewall enabled by default?
<moetunes> Guest31876:  try in the maverick channel - #ubuntu+1
<Guest31876> ok, thanks for the tip
<moetunes> np
<lieuwe> i can actually play mp3s trough dolphin, but not trough amarok. what gives?
<James147> lieuwe: have you restarted amarok since installing the codecs?
<James147> (fully restarted, not just minimized to the tray)
<lieuwe> James147: yes
<lieuwe> halp?
<James147> lieuwe: well, what happens when you try to play them? dose amarok skip them or just dosent produce any sound? can you play other formats?
<lieuwe> James147: skips them
<lieuwe> dunno about other formats
<lieuwe> only got mp3s
<James147> lieuwe: kubuntu should have some .ogg's somewhere :) it uses them for system sounds
<James147> they should be in /usr/share/sounds/
<yannux> I would like to make debian package for a plasmoid, for kubuntu backport, but my kde version is 4.5.1, is there a good way to build it for kde 4.4 ?
<lieuwe> didn't realise that amarok minimises to the tray
<lieuwe> James147: fixed, thanks
<James147> yannux: if the user has kubuntubackports then tehy most likly have kde 4.5.1
<yannux> hum isn't it a special ppa repository for 4.5.1 ?
<James147> yannux: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<James147> it is in that ^^
<yannux> so it's not ine the default backport repository ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<James147> yannux: you might want to ask on #kubuntu-devel  they will know more :0
<yannux> ok :D thanks ;)
<starslights> oh ok, it's out for mavrick now, , i will take from here :)
<volodya> does amarok still have autotaggin via musicbrainz, and if so, what packages should I install?
<gauda> volodya: it has. not needed to install anything extra
<volodya> I must be blind
<volodya> "Edit track details", right?
<volodya> I has only "guess tags from filename" for me.
<volodya> s/I/It
<gauda> ah sorry, i thought you meant tags, not id3tags. not sure about id3tags
<gauda> i tagged my collection with picard
<sv> hi, i installed kubuntu-10.10rc, but when I'm trying to boot, it get error: "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg"
<sresu> Is there any stable version of this - https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde ??
<sresu> James147, I guess you are using KDE 4.5 right?
<James147> sresu: I am
<James147> sresu: as far as I know the only stable version of ubuntuoe for kde is in maverick
<James147> sresu: have tryed it but it didnt work teribally well :(
<James147> and by stable I mean launches :)
<kaniyan> hey guys i am using kubuntu 10.10 and no sound in youtube and other flv video sites any thoughts?
<sresu> James147, Sure? Does it have the integration with Dolphin as this shows- http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-setup-ubuntu-one-in-kubuntu/2010/03/15  ?
<James147> kaniyan: #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<kaniyan> ok
<BluesKaj> kaniyan, install kubuntu-restricted-extras , and check out medibuntu
<kaniyan> thanks of the info will try
<BluesKaj> oops doubt if there's any medibuntu repos for maverick
<James147> sresu: read somewhere that the latest version of ubuntone for kde was only supported on maverick, and would only work there
<sresu> James147, Hopefully, then I'll wait for that then :)
<sresu> James147, On the other side I don't think of moving from LTS, anyways, I'll see
<moetunes> sresu:  sorry it couldn't work then :{
<sresu> James147, Secondly, the reason I was asking about KDE 4.5 is that I had minor data loss due to it
<sresu> moetunes, No, still searching for it
<moetunes> k
<James147> sresu: what data loss?
<sresu> James147, Yeah. Hold on
<sresu> James147,  I use four desktops on a single monitor and one desktop is kept specifically for notes.  After upgrading, all the remaining three desktops are intact but one new desktop loaded in the default style eating my desktop of notes. I just want to have my notes back..
<James147> :( the notes data is stored in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc   but I am not sure if it will still be there
<colorsoundboy> kopete sent his url to firefox can i changed that somewhere, because everywhere it is firefox only kopete isn/ t
<sresu> Ah.. let me see
 * sresu hoping to get surprised 
<James147> the desktop notes arnt the safest way to stop notes atm, espically during an upgrade... I would suggest trying 'basket'... although that now stores its notes in nepomuk
<James147> colorsoundboy: you could try changing your default web browser in the default applications part of system settings
<colorsoundboy> I know everywher i've done that but only kopete will not doing it :D very strange
<sresu> James147, Are you sure about the file? Because there is no mention of any widget here
<James147> sresu: it dosnt mention widgets as such... but they are there
<sresu> James147, I mean about the notes, sorry
<James147> sresu: as I said, I doupt that the notes data is still tehre
<sresu> James147, http://pastebin.com/CmSaYMRe
<James147> sresu: as far as I can see there are no notes widgets there
<sresu> James147, Is there a way to restore back to my previous version?
<James147> sresu: I dont think so
<sresu> Those notes were really of importance to me
<sresu> Anyways, Thanks a lot. I wish I could have got that back
<James147> sresu: afraid this is one of those... always remember to back up... moments :( has happened to me before
<James147> sresu: sensitive data is best keep in a program such as basket and regularly back up/exported
<sresu> James147, Yes, I regularly backup using sync but I never thought this notes widget would ever get lost during widget
<BluesKaj> sresu, yes or in text files , rather than notes
<sresu> BlueKaj,Notes because they remind me.. those were not sensitive or personal. Only important to work
<James147> sresu: :) afraid there is always a chance of losing data in unexpected ways
<sresu> James147, Yes, I 'm going through the website of basket notes
<sresu> James147, and would install from package manager if I feel the need. Thanks :)
<James147> sresu: although I would like to point out that the latest version of baskt uses nepomuk, so I highly suggest regular backups/exporting of its notes :)
<sresu> James147, Sure, Thanks :)
<sresu> James147, Last, so there is really no chance at all of getting back my previous notes??
<James147> sresu: you could look in plasma-appletsrc   ... but that file hasent been used since kde 4.3 or eailer
<James147> (if it even exists anymore on you system)
<sresu> It exists but shows only one line - update_info=plasma_popupapplet_fix_groups.upd:PlasmaPopupAppletFixGroups1
<James147> sresu: then the only other option is to try a data recovery on the hdd, but the chances of getting the notes back from that are very very very slim... and it would be allot of hassel to attempt it
<sresu> James147, Those are important, I'd like to try that. (Next time I'll be taking care of such things)
<sresu> James147, Please guide me through data recovery
<ubuntu> hi, I desperately need help.. I am currently running a live cd and where my linux ext4 partitions used to be, gparted now only detects unallocated hard drive space
<James147> sresu: well, if you really want to try the first thing would be to stop using your computer.... and I am afraid I cannot guide you as I do not know how to do it
<ubuntu> is there a recovery tool which would find my partitions for me again?
<James147> sresu: but the longer you use your hdd the less chance of a recovery....
<sresu> Oh
<sresu> James147, I'll see what I can do. Thank you. Could you guide me through the installation of ubuntuone-kde from https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde ??
<James147> sresu: afraid I dont have the time right now to lookin to compiling it
<sresu> James147, Thanks. No prob
<sresu> Could anyone guide me through the installation of ubuntuone-kde from https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client-kde ??
<ahox___> Hi, how do I check which pc's have an open port 80 in a network? I know that nmap should be a way, but I can not figure out the precise command
<BluesKaj> sresu, whynot install ubuntuone with your package manager?
<sresu> BluesKaj, That doesn't have integration with dolphin
<James147> BluesKaj: ubuntuone-kde is not availble via a package in lucid (at least not taht I know of)
<sresu> James147, He said about ubuntuone-client alone
<BluesKaj> James147, if you some gtklibs like I do , due to synaptic being installed then those gnome apps become available
<James147> BluesKaj: the point is he wants the -kde version as only that one has intergration with dolphin
<sysop2> I have an issue with the kde3 screen saver packages in kubuntu. the desktop files are not in the correct format for kde4. I had to write a bash script to convert them so I could use them.
<BluesKaj> sresu, I use gnome desktop at times to help in #ubuntu ...I found being a kde purist is too restrictive in many ways , altho my primary desktop is kde
<sresu> BluesKaj, Then I guess for that I would need to try nautilus on KDE?
<sresu> BluesKaj, No I wish to continue with KDE. Thanks :)
<sysop2> and then almost all of them dont work with widgets., but even some of the kde4 screensavers dont work with widgets.
<sysop2> I made a list of which ones work with widgets. I wonder where I could post it?
<sysop2> I test almost 160 screen savers and only 22 work with widgets
<sysop2> and thats including blank screen.
<BluesKaj> sresu,` wll then start bugging the de devs about a "kubuntuone"  :)
<BluesKaj> kde devs
<sresu> BluesKaj, Oh.. No... Thats not needed.. I'm just waiting for it to work :)
<James147> BluesKaj: there is already a -kde version in the works, just not availble on lucid :(
<BluesKaj> James147, won't it run on lucid ?
<James147> BluesKaj: no packages for lucid, there was one fore maverick
<sresu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> maverick will be out in a week or so...maybe some patience is in order
<James147> sresu: I do have to mention that the kde version is still in alpha... so is very very flacky atm
<James147> sresu: I would recomend for now using something like dropbox untill ubuntuone stablises more
<yao_ziyuan> what is the sound recorder for kde?
<muzer> I don't know, I tend to just use audacity
<sresu> Look at this : https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntuone-kde
<yao_ziyuan> all right
<James147> sresu: thats the ppa for amverick
<James147> (only contains the packages for amverick that is)
<James147> maverick ^^
<sresu> Yeah, I know
<BluesKaj> sresu, so are you gonna take a chance on tha kde ppa ?
<sresu> No
<sresu> Just informing
<BluesKaj> wait for 10 days or so , after the maverick repos dust settles
<jussi> *!*@gateway/web/*$#ubuntu-proxy-users
<IdleOne> thank you jussi
<sanoop> want to know more about IRC?
<IdleOne> sanoop: like what?
<IdleOne> hehe thanks ikonia
<ikonia> oops, just seen jussi do it
<angel__> chanel in spanish please
<skafti> Hei i installed kubuntu on my thosiba satellite a100 (old machine) and when i close it it doest hibernate, and itś hot as hell all the time does someone know what i can do
<James147> skafti: does it hybernate when you tell it to manually?
<SJr> Since yesterday, kate seems to take forever to actually open a file
<SJr> like if I go to the file open dialog box, it just hangs
<James147> SJr: does it happen with other application
<James147> ?
<skafti_> kinda turned off actually when i tried it
<SJr> Nope just Kate it seems
<SJr> kwrite seems fine
<SJr> it takes maybe 2 minutes for the file open dialog box to appear
<James147> SJr: try testing it on a new user
<SJr> that's a good idea
<SJr> let me just wait for this to finish
<SJr> the log seems to hang on
<SJr> kbuildsycoca4(3362) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ("servicetypes", "xdgdata-mime", "services", "apps")
<BluesKaj> SJr, try launching kate from the terminal, then pastebin the output
<SJr> Yeah that's what I was doing
<SJr> that was the last line
<BluesKaj> ok
<SJr> II gave up on the last run
<abhishek> .
<SJr> I gave up on trying to see any more output
<SJr> new users seem to work
<BluesKaj> SJr, run sudo updatedb
<SJr> running
<James147> SJr: if the new user works then try renaming kates config file: ~/.kde/share/config/katerc    it will reset kate to the default settings
<SJr> I love you James147 :)
<James147> :) most of the time its a bad config file
<SJr> Yeah I thought of that
<SJr> but I renamed the wrong file
<SJr> I renamed it in /apps/
<SJr> Okay, so the next question is why does Kubuntu keep wanting to update packages I've marked as blocked
<James147> SJr: :) that tends to store aplication data rather then settings
<James147> marked as blocked in what?
<SJr> the dpkg database or whatever
<BluesKaj> SJr, then back as the default user , run sudo updatedb
<SJr> yeah I already did BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok good
<SJr> what was the point of that?
<James147> ^^ as far as I know it updates the database used by locate... not sure what else uses it though, BluesKaj?
<SJr> yeah it doesn't seem to be relevant
<BluesKaj> well, this was part of the output seems relavent to the db  "kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged"
<SJr> yeah
<James147> BluesKaj: not sure t was refering to the updatedb? ^^ that sounds like the signal notifyData.... was emitted by something, meaning the database had already changed :)   ... but signals are a qt thing and as far as I know dont have anything to do with updatedb
<BluesKaj> whwn the database changes ,it occurs to me that might need updating
<SJr> yeah
<SJr> there is more than one database
<anirudh> Is kubuntu better suited to be a server or a personal computer?
<James147> BluesKaj: I think that is what that signal is ment to be doing :) telling whom ever cares that the database has changed
<SJr> um personal computer exclusively
<SJr> UBuntu-Server is what you want
<James147> anirudh: computer, ubuntu server is best as a server :)
<anirudh> thank you
<anirudh> by the way, is there in difference in the kernel between ubuntu and ubuntu server?
<BluesKaj> well I use kubuntu as a media server , haven't tried it as awebserver but I assume with lamp install one could configure it to be a server
<James147> anirudh: yes, not entirly sure on what thougyh
<anirudh> ok
<James147> anirudh: but essentially, all *ubuntu editions use the same repos and the only real difference is what is installed by default
<James147> anirudh: uubntu server  is set up for most server envrioments and will work best by default in that envrioment
<James147> anirudh: where as kubuntu is setup as a desktop pc that uses the kde envroment
<James147> (or laptop)
<anirudh> James147: ok
<James147> anirudh: the main differnce you will find in them is the graphcal interface (o lack of in the case of ubuntu server)
<BluesKaj> installed ubuntu-server on this machine and added kubuntu-desktop during the install
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Why server?
<sresu> James147, BluesKaj, moetunes, I got the notes back. It was hidden with the activities option (right click on desktop) :)
<James147> sresu: :D
 * sresu can now be happy about exploring KDE
<James147> sresu: now would be a good time to back them up then :)
<sresu> Yes doing that with basket :)
<James147> sresu: dont forget to backup basket as well ;)
<sresu> James147, Yes, it was done a moment ago
<sresu> James147, Thanks
<sresu> James147, What all new you found in KDE 4.5?
<James147> sresu: What new thing have I found in kde4.5? ... o I cant remember, its all so old to me now :D
<sresu> Hehe
<James147> sresu: most notably though, they have rearranged system settings, and made everything more responsive
<sresu> James147, Yes
<James147> and the notifications have been improved
<sresu> James147, Yup
<sresu> James147, Got to go... ciao :D
<phoenix__> best flash replacement
<James147> bye sresu
<James147> phoenix__: replacment?
<James147> i would say html5 :)
<phoenix__> hello james
<James147> but that is a developer thing to change, not much you can do but bug the web devs
<phoenix__> James147: what to replace adobe flas player plugin
<phoenix__> James147: gnash is not working
<James147> phoenix__: then purge it and dont use it :) as crap as it is its the best flash player for linux around...
<phoenix__> James147: any other alternate?
<James147> phoenix__: not really
<phoenix__> James147: does mplayer play flv
<James147> not sure
<peti> hi
<James147> Hello peti
<JackStoner> is there a way to close some widgets that are not visible on KDE4??
<James147> JackStoner: which version of kde4?
<JackStoner> im not sure, im quite new in KDE...(gnome user here)
<JackStoner> James147: how do i check?
<James147> JackStoner: any kde app > help > about kde
<JackStoner> its 4.4.2
<JackStoner> James147: i had some widgets on my dashboard...and i think something happened and they are not there, i logged out and in but it appears that they are running but they are nowhere to be found
<James147> JackStoner: hmm, if i rememver right you can remove all of one type of widget in that version by right clicking the desktop > add widgets > find the widget type you want to remove > click the - button
<James147> JackStoner: have you checked on all your activities?
<JackStoner> James147: how do i do that?
<JackStoner> Sorry, i feel like such a n00b
<James147> you should be able to change activities by clicking the cachew (the thing in the corner that looks like half a yin yang symbol) > zoom out > click the zoom in icon on the activity you want to zoom in on....
<JackStoner> James147: i'll give it a try
<JackStoner> James147: i've removed all activities but 1 (which im using), but the widget still doesnt appear to stop running and its not visible
<James147> JackStoner: you could reset plasma-desktop to its default settings (removeing all widgets) by deleting ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<James147> (that is plasma* means all files that begin with plasma)
<JackStoner> James147: does that mean my themes and icons will be removed also?
<James147> JackStoner: your plasma themes wont be removed but it will default back to oxygen, your icons wont be touched
<James147> JackStoner: you can rename the files instead, and rename them back if you want to revert
<JackStoner> so since the widgets are under plasma..its the only thing changed? and after deleted what should i next?
<JackStoner> James147: rebooting...will return soon
<drbobb>  /msg NickServ identify #!/bin/sh
<drbobb> WTF
<sresu> </msg NickServ identify #!/bin/sh>
<drbobb> this is weird
<sresu> Remove the space in the beginning
<drbobb> there was NO space
<James147> there must have been when you sent it ;)
<drbobb> I'm using quassel for the first time
<drbobb> so I suppose it's just a POS
<drbobb> and I must stop using it
<dmatt> drbobb: what is POS?
<drbobb> piece of sh*t
<dmatt> :)
<sresu> !ohmy | dmatt
<ubottu> dmatt: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<sresu> Sorry
<sresu> !ohmy | drbobb
<ubottu> drbobb: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<drbobb> well he asked, I answered
<dmatt> I am using quassel right now and it is OK
<drbobb> and even censored my answer
<dmatt> my bad this time
<sresu> James147, Would you mind a pm?
<drbobb> I see no bad at all
<dmatt> drbobb: what was your problem with quassel anyway?
<drbobb> some weirdness with slash-commands
<drbobb> never mind
<drbobb> back on topic, I meant to ask whether grub2 currently supports booting from a LVM volume
<James147> thats only because you put a space infrount of it :)  .. i doupt it was quessals doings, its never happened here
<drbobb> yeah probably right
<dmatt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drbobb> so the problem involves selection & copy/paste, not slash commands
<James147> drbobb: from what I can see it does, but I have never tried it
<sresu> Yes
<drbobb> sresu: yes to what?
<James147> (from: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-grub2/ -- GRUB 2 supports Linux's forms of RAID and LVM. Thus, you can configure your system with nothing but RAID or LVM partitions.)
<drbobb> that I no longer need a separate /boot partition?
<sresu> drbobb, <drbobb> so the problem involves selection & copy/paste, not slash commands
<drbobb> sresu: yeah I see now, hiighlighting doesn't work the way everybody is used to
<drbobb> like if I double click and drag, I doesn't do what I expect
<drbobb> s/I/it/
<drbobb> any way, great news about grub2
<drbobb> although it still is a PITA in several ways
<drbobb> oops forgot, family values and so on
<drbobb> sorry
<James147> :) ... why is it being a pain for you? just works here, better then grub 1 did
<dmatt> drbobb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/563895 this was the bug for LVM I suppose, it should be fixed in MM
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563895 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub2 fails to boot or install when an LVM snapshot exists" [High,Fix released]
<drbobb> James147: I really can't bring myself to figure out the config system
<drbobb> it's way too contrived
<James147> ^^ mostly you just edit /etc/default/grub  and run sudo update-grub
<drbobb> and I really should cause fixing broken and unbootable linux systems is like part of my job
<drbobb> ppl manage to break their systems in multiple & creative ways
<drbobb> hey could it be that bug is affecting my lucid system, on my laptop
<drbobb> the first grub menu entry won't boot no matter what
<drbobb> panics on can't mount root fs
<sresu> drbobb, Which laptop/netbook?
<drbobb> the second and further entries boot ok
<drbobb> sresu: as in what sort of h/w?
<drbobb> would that really make a difference?
<drbobb> it's an acer aspire, a couple of years old
<sresu> drbobb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<sresu> drbobb, if it helps in any way
<drbobb> sresu: is that page even updated any longer?
<sresu> drbobb, afaik, Yes
<drbobb> this particular laptop has been running ubuntu since breezy
<sresu> drbobb, last edited 2010-09-25 12:57:20. I linked that just in case it says about grub issues
<drbobb> well I make it work by booting the second entry
<drbobb> and in any case, I only reboot once a week or two
<drbobb> cause sleep mode works justs fine
<drbobb> ok just one more: this crap laptop has a broken cd/dvd
<drbobb> is there still some way to boot the install image from the hdd?
<sresu> drbobb, You can try LiveUSB
<drbobb> sresu: never had much success with that for some reason
<drbobb> but I could try, yes
<drbobb> it would work faster if possible from hdd though
<sresu> drbobb, Or get USB based CD/DVD drive and see if it works
<drbobb> I think the last time I did a fresh install I actually used debootstrap
<drbobb> sresu: why buy a device I'll most likely never need again
<sresu> drbobb, only a suggestion:) Maybe you can borrow :)
<drbobb> yeah I won't be able to do that until monday
<drbobb> and obviously the weekend is when I have time to fool around
<drbobb> I could try to pick up some one-night stand somewhere, but since I'm kinda old for that, I figured I'd try the new kubuntu RC instead ;-D
<drbobb> should usb-creator work with an image of the alternate cd?
<abhi_> anyone knows how to use logitec100c with ekiga
<abhi_> ?
<abhi_> am i the onnlllyy oneee.. .... yeaaaahhhh!
<abhi_> ???
<drbobb> how's the status of support for broadcom wireless in maverick?
<drbobb> hmm it looks like kde is giving me an incorrect low-space notification, it disagrees with what df says
<elcuco> can anyone recommend a good mp3 audio ripper?
<vivek40> Hi i am buying a lenovo ideapad s10 3t tomo. It is supposed to a tablet netbook and has touchscreen abilities. i want to know if Kubuntu's netbook edition will work out of the box on it > there seems to be thread about this on the ubuntu forums but does not talk much or anything about running kubuntu on the device
<Peace-> vivek40: try it with a live cd
<Peace-> with alive cd you can test it without touch your HD
<Peace-> !livecd
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<vivek40> I cant use a live cd on it without buying it Peace: and I wont buy it if it does not work on it. It comes loaded with win 7 and no way I am goin to use that crap
<Peace-> buy?
<vivek40> Peace: so it is a round robin situation
<vivek40> Peace: buy means buying the netbook
<Peace-> yea yea
<Peace-> i didn't read before well
<Peace-> well...
<vivek40> Peace: no prob
<Peace-> the best thing you can do it's try kubuntu ion device some sellers
<Peace-> have not problem with livecd
<Peace-> but if you can't
<Peace-> you should know which video audio card it has
<Peace-> for the touch screen ...
<vivek40> Peace:ok ...
<Peace-> that is the big issue
<Peace-> just a moment i would like serach
<Peace-> better
<vivek40> could you tell me how could I get to know that.. I am sure the sellers here wont even have an idea
<vivek40> Peace:yeah I would search too
<Peace-> vivek40: i have found meego shoudl work on it
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> i guess it should work
<Peace-> meego it's a debian ....
<Peace-> soo...
<Peace-> xD
<vivek40> Peace:what is this meego
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> vivek40: it's a distro based on debian that nokia and intel had developed
<Peace-> for tablet netpc
<Peace-> http://liliputing.com/2010/05/meego-linux-1-0-released-for-netbooks-video.html
<vivek40> Peace: oh so you mean Kubuntu netbook will work on it
<Peace-> vivek40: i guess yes
<Peace-> guesss
<Peace-> *guess*
<vivek40> Peace:Then why are the Ubuntu guys running a thread on it for months and still have issues.. sorry to bother
<lieuwe> this is probably the wrong place to ask, but amarok stops playing after one song, even tho i have ~300 songs in my playlist
<Peace-> vivek40: oh sorry
<Peace-> vivek40:  Some folks have asked how MeeGo works on a touchscreen device. Turns out that while there is a build for the Nokia N900 with touchscreen support, there are no touchscreen drivers fro the netbook version of MeeGo yet. I tested it on a Lenovo IdeaPad S10-3t and while the touchpad worked just fine, touching the screen did nothing at all.
<vivek40> lieuwe:I had this problem too, but i solved it , i dont remember how though, was something to do with settings
<vivek40> Peace:hmmmm .. so
<vivek40> it might not work
<Peace-> vivek40: that meand no driver for touchscreen
<Peace-> :S
<vivek40> sounds bad , the device looks kinda cool
<Peace-> i suggest to wait for a while
<Peace-> vivek40: you can send a mail to lenovo
<Peace-> company and try to ask them if they know something
<vivek40> Peace: would they tell me how to make kubuntu work on their sys
<lieuwe> vivek40: guessed that yeah
<vivek40> sorry lieuwe: held up in my own issues as of now.but just give me 10-15 minutes, I need time to come out of this heartbreak i just had
<Peace-> vivek40: if a linux distro works it should work on kubuntu
<Peace-> vivek40: remmeber that if ubuntu works kubuntu will
<Peace-> lieuwe: version of amarok?
<vivek40> looks like ubuntu 10.10 is working out of the box on it but still has issues , but i would love to see that lovely plasma screen on my netbook , Peace:
<lieuwe> Peace-: eh, dunno, lemme check
<Peace-> vivek40: kernel is the same on ubuntu and in kubuntu
<Peace-> so...
<lieuwe> Peace-: 2.3.0
<vivek40> yeah thanks Peace:
<Peace-> lieuwe: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=115&t=85235
<Peace-> folks here in italy it's time to go out
<Peace-> so... seee yeaaaa
<drbobb> ok now I know why I never used a usb stick for installation: usb-creator is broken, has been broken for a long time, and remains broken still
<drbobb> it just does not work
<drbobb> funny isn't it? such a severe bug has been open and unfixed for many months now
<dmatt> drbobb: funny it worked for me
<simo163> hello
<simo163> i use kmail or evolution but i can't see all my message
<simo163> in my inbox
<simo163> any solution ?
<eugenekorpan> hello everyone
<eugenekorpan> Have a small question. Where can i download drivers from for matherboard?
<simo163> Hii! i use kmail and evolution but i can't see all my message in my inbox
<simo163> someone know how fix this ?
<simo163> Hii! i use kmail and evolution but i can't see all my message in my inbox
<JaSoN369> hello all
<simo163> Hii! i use kmail and evolution but i can't see all my message in my inbox
<megadevil> hello!
<megadevil> anyone here? :)
<JaSoN369> im new here but here
<megadevil> hehe
<megadevil> I have  a problem installing 32 bit version on some machines
<megadevil> some install
<megadevil> other say it expected x86_64
<kb_> Anyone here know anything about the apache mod_chroot module
<megadevil> kb_: sorry I dont
<JaSoN369> i thought x86 was 32 bit
<megadevil> well it says expected x86 but found pentium 4
<megadevil> something like that
<megadevil> and pentium 4 is 32 bits, no??
<JaSoN369> yes
<megadevil> hum... maybe a bios bug
<JaSoN369> check and see if theres a bios update
<JaSoN369> that fixed a problem i had a while back
<megadevil> If I could pass some parameter on the boot menu, so the kernel wouldn't check 32 bits
<JaSoN369> megadevil: sorry if im not much help but im new to kbuntu and having trouble myself
<megadevil> hehe
<megadevil> you don't have to apologise ;)
<megadevil> I have to thank you for trying
<JaSoN369> u now much about it
<JaSoN369> does anyone why when i install kbuntu 8.10 the first boot goes through fine and i can log in but after a restart  i get a text screen to login in to terminal --im stuck at that
<coz_> hey guys.. well I have both ubuntu and kubuntu installed...running compiz of course... stll dual monitor wallpaper rendering is  non funtional  and also this   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/kubuntu.png  when dragging a folder from primary monitor to secondary
<coz_> anyone know if kde has fixed the dual monitor wallpaper rendering issues?
<James147> coz_: your running compiz inside kde?
<coz_> James147,  yes  but the issue is dual monitor wallpaper
<coz_> James147,  interesting question though...why wouldnt you think I would be running compiz on kde?
<James147> coz_: because kwin is better intergrated and can do most of whatat compiz can
<coz_> James147,  well I am going to disagree... i prefer compiz  over kwin  by a large margin
<coz_> howevr... still  kde  is not working well on dual monitors ...cannot stretch or "span" the wallpaper over and onto the secondary monitor
<v3nd3tta> !mumble
<v3nd3tta> !murmur
<v3nd3tta> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<coz_> this doesn make for a sensible workspace...  any workarounds for this?
<James147> coz_: what graphics card do you have?
<coz_> James147,  nvidia  7600GT
<James147> coz_: with the nvidia drivers?
<coz_> yes
<James147> coz_: twinview or seprate screens?
<coz_> twinview
<James147> coz_: well, its working here fine, with kwin
<James147> under that setup
<James147> have you tried kwin to see if that works (will tell you if its compiz or not)?
<coz_> James147,  on dual monitors  a single wallpaper is "spanned"  onto secondary monitor ?  not dubplicated?
<James147> coz_: in kde its ment to be dulicated... well, not duplicated, but a seperate wall papaer (it can be the same or different)
<coz_> James147,   yeah that is the problem...
<coz_> James147,  I want a single wallpaper spanned across both monitors
<coz_> James147,   gnome has taken a similar approach however on gnome I can edit an image to the resolution of combined monitors and it spans well however on kde it doesn seem to work that way
<James147> coz_: I presonally dont see the point in a stretched wall papaer, then the only ones that look and good are the ones designed for two screens, but then I ahve to ask why you cant just have two seprate wallpapaers...
<James147> coz_: you could try splitting the image in two and displaying each half on either screen
<James147> thats about the only way I think is possible
<coz_> James147,    that doesn work
<coz_> James147,  this used to work on kde  prior to this version as I recall
<James147> coz_: which version?
<coz_> James147,  I dont see the sense of NOt having the span option
<coz_> James147,  early 4.0
<James147> coz_: it has always worked here and still does
<coz_> James147,  no it has changed dramatically  since early 4.0   dual monitor span is no longer available and was hoping there was a work around or plans to re incorporate that otherwise kde is useless to me
<coz_> so I am guessing this is not going to change...well ok  I will use kde only for testing compiz   ....  thanks
<jesus_> hola
<v3nd3tta> hey James147... someone on gentoo (+kde 4.5.1) has problems with mic input... does pulseaudio solve the issue?
<James147> v3nd3tta: I have no clue :p
<v3nd3tta> kk me 2
<James147> only way to know is to try it :)
<dmatt> hi guys, could anybody try and confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253078 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 253078 in panel "panel application tooltips cause visual corruption when kickof menu is open while compositing turned off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
#kubuntu 2010-10-03
<kubuntu1010> anyone else having issue with amarok and no sound?
<kubuntu1010> amarok does have a volume slider that maybe I am missing before I post bug report
<James147> kubuntu1010: it does, its around the volume icon :)
<James147> kubuntu1010: also, no sound or skiping tracks?
<James147> and do other programs have sound?
<kubuntu1010> muted lol shows how much I use it thought it was a skip backwards button
 * kubuntu1010 feels silly
<kubuntu1010> but it happened right after an update so I thought thats what happened o_0
<James147> kubuntu1010: :) the forwards/back buttons are not the text above the progress bar... but you can always right click it and change it to the slim view, which is similar to how it use to be
<valorie> i'll ask over in #ubuntu+1 if no one here has an answer
<valorie> but since upgrading last night
<valorie> youtube plays super fast, and has no sound
<kubuntu1010> James147: cool
<valorie> I checked alsamixer and kmix both
<valorie> any other suggestions?
<kubuntu1010> valorie: ya it s the audo card setting
 * James147 suggests trying the html5 version of youtube... http://www.youtube.com/html5
 * James147 notes that not all videos use it yet though :(
<kubuntu1010> valorie: you have to pick internal audio analog stereo
<valorie> so audio card settings where?
<kubuntu1010> it trying to use your hdmi audio instead
<valorie> well, when I checked my phonon settings, there were only two to choose from
<valorie> and one was silent
<valorie> for amarok
<valorie> amarok sound is great
<valorie> internal analog works for amarok
<valorie> hdmi was silent in amarok
<valorie> test sound=0
<kubuntu1010> switch it it takes a second to switch before you can test and then try youtube, if im wrong you can always switch back
<kubuntu1010> :)
<valorie> right, but there is no way I'm switching back and forth each time!
<valorie> that's crazy
<kubuntu1010> ypu should nt have to
<kubuntu1010> under phonon use internal as prefered for everything
<kubuntu1010> are you using 10.04
<valorie> switching -- amarok still has sound, youtube still does not
<valorie> 10.10 as of this morning
<kubuntu1010> did you test it
<valorie> both now test OK
<valorie> but with both, no sound in youtube
<kubuntu1010> cool because 10.10 uses pulseaudio by default now
<valorie> right, I know
<valorie> which -- I usually use PA anyway
<kubuntu1010> thats my reason for switching
<valorie> but I've never had youtube completely silent before
<kubuntu1010> ati ?
<kubuntu1010> using firefox?
<valorie> amd, using FF
<valorie> I'll try in Konq
<valorie> that uses html5 by default, right?
<kubuntu1010> not sure but I have amd ati too and it works here
<valorie> great, that doesn't even SHOW the vid
<valorie> :(
<kubuntu1010> must need another update?
<valorie> I did updates an hour ago
<kubuntu1010> oh
<kubuntu1010> rekonq and ff work here
<James147> valorie: html5 isnt used by default by any browser, its the website the tells the browser what version of html its using
<valorie> trying in chromium
<James147> and as far as I know both the latest firefox and konq and chromium all have html5 support
<kubuntu1010> you have to search html5 youtube to use it afaik
<James147> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<valorie> well, I don't want to HAVE to use html5
<valorie> I want everything to Just Work
<kubuntu1010> lol
<James147>  :) flash has always been a pain... best to not use it when you dont have to
<James147> valorie: also, have you tried reinstalling flash and resstaring youyr broswers?
<James147> that someitmes works
 * kubuntu1010 hopes jobs gets his way
<valorie> I hate flash,
<valorie> but it is a necessity still, sometimes
<valorie> OK, I'll try that
<kubuntu1010> concur
<valorie> chromium is silent also
<James147> valorie: how did you install flashbtw?
<kubuntu1010> and you selected internal for all?
<valorie> I didn't
<valorie> kubuntu1010: I tried both
<James147> ...
<James147> valorie: I would try: "sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<James147> then restart your browsers (and possibally kill the flash player)
<kubuntu1010> before you do that I would restart and make sure all internal is selected
<valorie> isn't that && in the middle, rather than ; ?
<kubuntu1010> anyway gotta go good luck
<James147> valorie: used ; as the second argument should run if the first fails or not
<valorie> ok
<James147> ( && only runs the second command if the first succeds, ; runs it reguardless and || runs the second only if the first fails)
<valorie> running.....
<valorie> dang it, ran it successfully
<valorie> no difference
<valorie> opened up pavucontrol and checked everything, and it all looks OK
 * James147 reminds valorie to restart all browsers... possibally kill the flash process as well it some times dosent exit
<James147> (its called npviewer.bin  )
<valorie> ha, I never knew what that little hog was
<valorie> killall -ed it
<valorie> no change
<valorie> but it's dinner time
<valorie> thanks for trying
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> what?
<valorie> ok
<kubuntu1010> have you restarted?
<valorie> restarted the browser, yes
<iNfRaC00L> I added this ppa
<iNfRaC00L> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu lucid main
<iNfRaC00L> and then it worked fine
<valorie> my computer, no
<valorie> I'll report back later, if I have success eventually
<valorie> or be back to growse, if I don't
<valorie> :-)
<iNfRaC00L> James147: is kernel 4.5.1 recommended?
<James147> iNfRaC00L: the linux kernal is only on version 2.6.x...
<James147> iNfRaC00L:  :) kde 4.5.1 on the otherhand works very well here
<iNfRaC00L> isorry i ment kde
<iNfRaC00L> James147:  i'm having some problems w/ Dolphin. it freezes for 20 secs when i right-click file icon
<iNfRaC00L> i found Bug 241504 with similar issue. it suggests installing D-Bus 1.4.0. do you think reinstalling dolphin might fix the issue
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241504 in Soyuz "archive-cruft-check doesn't support pockets" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241504
<James147> iNfRaC00L: which verion of kde?
<James147> version?
<iNfRaC00L> 4.5.1
<iNfRaC00L> dolphin 1.5
<James147> iNfRaC00L: close the informational panel and disable the tool tips if you enabled them then restrat dolphin
<iNfRaC00L> so i am not to enable those again?
<iNfRaC00L> because i can't recreate this every time to check if it's fixed
<James147> iNfRaC00L: afraid not... at elast untill 4.5.2... its a known  bug, something to do with dolphin trying to access nepomuk... hopefully it will be fixed in 4.5.2 (dont know if it will though)
<James147> iNfRaC00L: personally I would leave it disabled untill 4.5.2, then enable it and see if it behaves the same
<iNfRaC00L> oh, okay - if it's nepomuk it all fits now
<iNfRaC00L> had problem with nepomuk too
<iNfRaC00L> ok, thanx
<`DT`> ok, running 64bit 10.04 and it keep loosing internet. have to reboot to get it back. any ideas?
<iNfRaC00L> `DT`:  using wireless?
<`DT`> nope
<olskolirc_> my plasma weather widget stopped working and i tried to restart my plasma-desktop and i got this error: Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection help please?
<`DT`> hard wired in
<`DT`> it's a desktop
<`DT`> cannot connect to the router either
<iNfRaC00L> `DT`:  can you ping it?
<`DT`> nope
<`DT`> but ifconfig shows it connected to the router and with an ip address
<iNfRaC00L> `DT`: hmm strange
<iNfRaC00L> `DT`:  if you put interface down and up, problem still persists i suppose
<`DT`> and now it suddenly works again
<dorkface> Hi all. I didn't see anything on google, but is anyone having issues with their dual monitor configuration not being persistant across reboots?
<dorkface> err
<dorkface> I realized I'm talking about meerkat.  Wrong channel :(
<iNfRaC00L> `DT`: you are the only user on that computer
<`DT`> yep
<`DT`> today is first time online with it
<`DT`> built it night before last
<`DT`> it worked fine, then quit. reboot. works fine. quit. repeat twice.
<`DT`> now it suddenly works again
<iNfRaC00L> sometimes networkmanager needs a time to get working propertly,
<`DT`> :/
<`DT`> so...now that that seemed to fix itself, anyone know anything about shoutcast servers?
<`DT`> i'm trying to excute a file. using " ./sv_serv " in the directory of the file. konsole keeps telling me the file doesn't exist. any ideas?
<olskolirc_> where can i get a weather code lookup
<JontheEchidna> olskolirc_: which provider do you want one for?
<olskolirc_> Pittsburgh Pa
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I'm assuming you're using the weather applet?
<olskolirc_> this kde-plasmoid-cwp_1.2.0_i386.deb stopped working on my desktop - a plasmoid widget its been spinning for two days and i have it set to www.weather.com with code USPA0458
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<olskolirc_> it worked fine until yesterday it just quit
<JontheEchidna> I'm not too familiar with cwp, but I know that the official kde weather plasmoid has a search that seems to find Pittsburg fine
<JontheEchidna> ...but it's not cwp
<invisibleman> hey guys
<invisibleman> I am having a problem with my
<invisibleman> kubuntu
<invisibleman> on startup
<invisibleman> its telling me this
<FloodBotK1> invisibleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invisibleman> its telling me
<invisibleman> www.adf.ly/7Y3K
<invisibleman> ^ thats the error
<invisibleman> and it started after
<FloodBotK1> invisibleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invisibleman> I installed IPTables
<invisibleman> error : adf.ly/7Y3K
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wrong link? That's a link to a halo reach game
<invisibleman> any idea why?
<invisibleman> let it load
<JontheEchidna> oh, an ad
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<JontheEchidna> it took me to google afterwards?
<invisibleman> www.adf.ly/7bAm
<invisibleman> wrong link
<invisibleman> my bad
<FloodBotK1> invisibleman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<invisibleman> link : adf.ly/7bAm
<JontheEchidna> hum
<JontheEchidna> some script kiddies python script it seems
<flippo> (And don't precede your line-feeds by carriage returns.)
<crackstore> hye all :)
<dasKreech> !hi
<crackstore> hye dasKreech
<crackstore> :)
<dasKreech> Hello
<crackstore> hello
<crackstore> what new from kubuntu?
<dasKreech> you mean since yesterday?
<crackstore> yup
<crackstore> anything new?
<crackstore> everyday i update my kubuntu
<dasKreech> Oh thats easy then just read the package changelogs :)
<crackstore> hehe
<crackstore> i dun know what else i need modify my kubuntu.. hehe
<crackstore> any suggestion?
<dasKreech> What would you like to do with it?
<crackstore> erm..
<crackstore> blur.. h
<crackstore> hehe
<crackstore> any interesting suggestion?
<dasKreech> Ah you have desktop effects turned on?
<crackstore> cube?
<crackstore> scroll desktop..
<dasKreech> You  could turn that on as well
<crackstore> yeah..
<crackstore> done
<crackstore> wait.. i reconnect..
<dasKreech> root__: Don't IRC as root
<bdizzle> could someone remind me again how to search for a list of channels?
<bdizzle> nevermind, got it
<crackstore> @@
<crackstore> what the command?
<crackstore> i want too
<crackstore> hehe
<bdizzle>   /list
<crackstore> orite.. thanks
<olskolirc_> I want to know do you guys like plasma or would you prefer kde3x better?
 * crackstore is away (Away.. bye all :))
<bdizzle> if it wasn't so buggy, plasma is nice
<bdizzle> it still gets me segfaults every now and then
<jexmex> been having a problem with firefox in kubuntu, dont know if its specific to kubuntu or not, but sometimes the dialogs dont work, like cant save file, cant bookmark, etc
<nobarking> does anyone know of a .cbr comic reader for kde?
<darkdelusions> nobarking: this thread might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295639
<nobarking> darkdelusions: thanks
<nobarking> great!
<olskolirc_> how do i fix my plasma-desktop my weather widget stopped working.  I have this weather widget http://gnome-help.org/content/show.php/Customizable+Weather+Plasmoid+(CWP)?content=98925&PHPSESSID=b521c93f1a9158bdcef4509d0cb4a87e
<darkdelusions> Does Chromium still not have flash support in linux?
<darkdelusions> nm
<cato37> does linux need any programs that check the disk for errors?
<moetunes> that happens by default during boot
<cato37> keen.
<cato37> i am really liking kubuntu. i dont miss vista at all.
<moetunes> you can force a check with   sudo reboot -f   but it is generally not necessary
<cato37> ic
<cato37> thanx.
<moetunes> np :]
<olskolirc_> goooooo cato37 !!!
<cato37> olskolirc_: goooo?
<olskolirc_> go
<olskolirc_> yay
<olskolirc_> yippie
<olskolirc_> i love kubuntu but i liked kde 3x better than this plasma
<cato37> ah. lol. keen. thanx
<olskolirc_> plasma gets on my f*n nerves
<cato37> i hear that from kde peops here. many seem to like 3 better, but i am not very familiar with it.
<cato37> lynx is working pretty good so far... far better than vista, the only problem that i have is the cd player doesnt work, but i hardly ever use cds
<darkdelusions> I like some of the graphical improvement KDE4 brought to the table but I am also a fan of Kde3
<darkdelusions> but kde 4 get better with every update
<cato37> the calender/organizer is great, and i am trying out tomboy. it seems pretty good for note taking.
<cato37> the only thing that i miss from m$land is onenote, but i am getting over it. lol.
<cato37> the older i get the less impressed i am with the eye candy.
<sam___> hi
<sam___> helllo
<sam___> hi this is sam here
<sam___> from india
<sam___> how r u all
<bazhang> sam___, support question?
<sam___> which is the best linux os
<sam___> ?????????????
<bazhang> sam___, this is kubuntu support
<sam___> ok
<sam___> soory but i dont kw much wat m doing
<sam___> wat to do over here
<bazhang> you can also see #ubuntu-in
<sam___> ya dats ok but wat all this wat to do over here
<bazhang> sam___, what is your exact question
<sam___> i want to modify my kubuntu with all new softwares like i want desktop enhansment softwares
<sam___> from were i ll get dat
<bazhang> sam___, kde4 has that already
<sam___> ya but i kw how to use most of dat
<sam___> dont kw sorry
<sam___> ok frind just tell me kubuntu is good or ubuntu
<sam___> ???
<bazhang> sam___, totally personal preference
<sam___> can u diffrencentate
<bazhang> one uses gnome, the other kde4
<sam___> differenciate
<moetunes> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<moetunes> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sam___> thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<sam___> kubuntu has live cd
<sam___> ?
<bazhang> yes
<sam___> for were i ll get
<sam___> ?
<sam___> from were i ll get iy
<sam___> it
<moetunes>  FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ - from the topic...
<moetunes> top of the page ^^
<pmjp> hi
<pmjp> hi dark
<darkdelusions> yo
<pmjp> how are you
<darkdelusions> pretty good
<pmjp> you running kubuntu?
<darkdelusions> yes
<pmjp> is it slow for you?
<darkdelusions> nope
<pmjp> ok its just me then
<pmjp> I love it but I cant run it very slow
<darkdelusions> this computer is a 1ghz with 1gig of ram and it runs fine
<pmjp> well slow enough
<pmjp> really
<pmjp> I have a netbook
<pmjp> the whole plasma thing is new to me
<moetunes> there's a kde netbook release
<pmjp> actually the normal one runs faster than the netbook one
<darkdelusions> pmjp: have you try disabling desktop effects
<pmjp> yes doesnt really do anything still slow
<pmjp> but thats the netbook version
 * sanoop hai
<Ikrimah> hai hai
<avihay> hi, what's the command to look at the system log? the one where every line is preceded by the kernel up time in seconds, the one that is usually followed by | tail if peopel wants to monitor changes in it. I forgot it's name
<rork> avihay: do you know the name of that logfile?
<pmjp> I wish I had a nvidia card instead of intel
<avihay> rork: dmesg ...
<pmjp> even adding ram would me run kubuntu
<pmjp> damn netbooks are complicated to do that
<sanoop> hey i cant see the channels when using in pidign
<pmjp> use x-chat
<rork> pmjp: you could also try the netbook edition, or lubuntu if RAM is a problem. There's also the possibility to install a commandline system and install kde trough apt-get `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends`, especially the --no-install-recommends option save a lot of software you may not need. Oh, and there's stuff like finetuning, I had a working system using LXDE as desktop using only 45MB Ram at boot
<rork> avihay: dmesg looks what you need indeed, you can use the pipe symbol to process the output trough another program e.g. tail to only show the last x lines or grep to filter on keywords. The command you could be looking for is like `dmesg | tail -n 10` to show the last 10 lines
<rork> avihay: it looks like you could also do a simple `tail -n 10 /var/logs/kern.log` but dmesg might give you some more control about which part of the log you see
<avihay> no, I don't need to tail it or anything, I'm helping a guy with a card, and I forgot the command name, and I couldn't find /var/log for some reason
<rork> ok, gl
<nikkita> im using a 3d modem but for some reason the aplication wont install on kubuntu
<anthony>  /server  Irc.oltreirc.net
<anthony>  /server  Irc.oltreirc.org
<anthony>  /server  Irc.oltreirc.net
<anthony>  /server  irc.oltreirc.net
<anthony>  /server  irc.oltreirc.org
<davirrirri> Hello everybody
<nikkita> hi
<davirrirri> hi nikkita, Recently installed kubuntu lucid 64 bits, before used ubuntu. What is the diference, in the start session, between default and kde option?
<davirrirri> which is better?
<davirrirri> nikkita: ?
<dmatt> avihay: try System Log Viewer from System menu, it is GUI and you can choose which log to display and search in it
<fatalerror> hello everyone ! any c++ programmer here??
<moetunes> there is #programming - if I spelt it right
<fatalerror> well c++
<lieuwe> hey, i'm looking for a good mediaplayer for kubuntu, as amarok has too many bugs, any suggestions?
<moetunes> I like mpg321 myself
<nikkita> lieuwe can you help :D
<nikkita> how can i get my 3g modem to work on kubntu
<fatalerror> Rhythmbox is cool
<fatalerror> even online radio u can listen
<bansali> hey. how do i format a flash drive?
<kaddi> how can I modify settings in the grub menu from within kubuntu
<moetunes> !grub2
<kaddi> grub2 on kubuntu lucid
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kaddi> so there is no gui tool?
<moetunes> noy afaik
<moetunes> not even
<kaddi> meh.. I still havent really recovered from loosing my beloved grub. lol
<kaddi>  moetunes that link doesn't give any explanation on how to change the root for grub2
<kaddi> do you have any idea how to do that?
<moetunes> what do you mean by the root for grub? - what isn't working/or what are you trying to do?
<kaddi> well, I had a minor misfortune with my partition table yesterday, I recoverd it with testdisk, however the system drive / is now sda5 instead of sda6, so I need to tell grub to look on sda5 not sda6 from now on
<moetunes> that would be 'cause the uuid changed
<moetunes> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<moetunes> you need the new uuid for the partition
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> ed3f2243-e1f6-48ad-b353-948ad0ebe78d -> ../../sda5
<kaddi> tht one?
<moetunes> personally I think using uuid just makes things unnecessarily hard but ...
<kaddi> hehe
<moetunes> I'm too far away to see  - use the blhid command like the bot link suggests
<moetunes> I'm too far away to see  - use the blkid command like the bot link suggests
<kaddi> lol, I was just going to say blhid isn't menitoned in the link XD.. will do :)
<kaddi> rebooting now, wish me luck ;)
<moetunes> luck
<kaddi> it's working :)
<moetunes> woot!
<kaddi> two days spent on fixing things that really needn't have broken :p
<kaddi> bye
<moetunes> if you moved house would you expect your mail to turn up like normal?
<dmatt> somebody wants to help me with one kde bug causing visual corruption?
<dmatt> just check if https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=253078 applies to you and confirm it, if yes
<ubottu> KDE bug 253078 in panel "panel application tooltips cause visual corruption when kickof menu is open while compositing turned off" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<dmatt> i hate when i want to show kubuntu and this happens
<moetunes> bugs do happen..
<dmatt> moetunes: bugs always happen, but this one looks really particulary lame
<moetunes> dmatt:  I've never seen a bug that wasn't lame.. :)
<Berlin_29> trikk
<lisenok> всем привет
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<crackstore> hye all
<bbeck_> I've had Kubuntu RC 10.10 installed for about three days now, and the graphics have been very hit or miss.  (very glitchy)  Has anyone else tried it out yet?
<James147> bbeck_: you might want to mention your graphics card... and which dirvers you are using, also you might want to ask on #ubuntu+1 for maverick support
<bbeck_> James147: thanks, I'll try the #ubuntu+1, I'm wanting to compare notes.
<phoenix_> what is the best download manager for kde other than kget
<James147> phoenix_: kget...
<phoenix_> James147: hello james
<James147> phoenix_: the "for kde" limits the results abit :)
<James147> hey phoenix_
<phoenix_> James147: :)
<davirrirri> Hello everybody! Reciently I installed kubuntu lucid but in the start sesion there are two options: default and kde, what is the difference  and what is better?
<James147> davirrirri: there is no difference
<James147> davirrirri: the default will launch kde... its there incase you have more then  one desktop envrioment installed (ie gnome) then default will launch which ever is marked as teh default :0
<davirrirri> hi James147, thanks!
<davirrirri> James147, other question: i installed the private software for my wireless, but I dont selection my wifi home. How do that?
<skafti> hi i have a problem with my kubuntu 10.04 64bit when i try to connect to the internet with my wireless speetouch apdapter i get network management disabled... what can i do
<James147> davirrirri: "private software for widless"? what is that?
<skafti> i have checked on google tried this...
<skafti> service network-manager stop
<skafti> rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<skafti> service network-manager start
<James147> wireless ^
<FloodBotK1> skafti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> skafti: try try also killing knetworkmanager as well
<skafti> dbus_send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.NetworkMent /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager       \
<davirrirri> skafti, I try this?
<davirrirri> this message is for my?
<James147> davirrirri: I am not entirly sure what you are tring to ask about your wireless or what you ahve done :) you mind tring to explain agian?
<phoenix_> is koffice better than openoffice?
<James147> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<James147> phoenix_: Although I find koffice nicer, its is no way near as mature as openoffice...
<James147> phoenix_: try them both and see which you ike more
<phoenix_> James147: have you tried libreoffice
<davirrirri> James147, i installed the private software for my broadcom tarjet, but i dont find any wireles network
<davirrirri> but the wireles network is enable
<James147> davirrirri: what software?
<davirrirri> James147, STA broadcom wireless driver. I use kubuntu lucid 64 bits
 * James147 grumbles about broadcom...
<James147> davirrirri: how did you install the drivers?
<davirrirri> in the hardware drivers in system. I click in this private sofware and install
<davirrirri> James147,
<davirrirri> James Hetfield?
<James147> davirrirri: is the wireless card being detected?
<davirrirri> James147, yes, is enable
<James147> davirrirri: can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<davirrirri> James147, yes
<phoenix_> James147: after last update . there a major improvement in performance
<James147> phoenix_: whcih version of kubutu are you using?
<phoenix_> 10.04 with kde 4.5.1
<davirrirri> James147, look http://paste.ubuntu.com/505171/
<phoenix_> James147: do you know openoffice has been forked
<James147> phoenix_: nope, why was it forked?
<phoenix_> James147: poor support of oracle
<DarthFrog> James147: It's been forked to LibreOffice to get it out from under the proprietary thumb of Oracle.
<phoenix_> hello DarthFrog
<James147> phoenix_: yeah, beginning to not like oracle...
<DarthFrog> Good morning, young padwan. :-)
<phoenix_> James147: me too
<phoenix_> good morning master :)
<phoenix_> James147: i am downloading the soft now
<DarthFrog> Oracle is a for-profit company and that seems to be it's sole focus.
<James147> !broadcom | davirrirri
<ubottu> davirrirri: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<phoenix_> DarthFrog: is there any alterior motive behild the developement of openoffice by oracle
<James147> (sorry, not entirly sure how to fix broadcom cards :(
<DarthFrog> phoenix_: I'll be surprised if there is *any* further development of OpenOffice by Oracle.
 * James147 suggest we more to #kubuntu-offtopic , phoenix_ and DarthFrog
<davirrirri> James147, ok, thanks for your help friend
<davirrirri> :)
<phoenix_> sorry
<gp[8]> ih guys, it's normal?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-message-indicator/+bug/654171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 654171 in plasma-widget-message-indicator (Ubuntu) "Impossible to exit from kopete with Message Indicator" [Undecided,New]
<luca> hi
<luca> is there someone italian?
<darkdelusions> !! italian || luca
<ubottu> | luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tjingboem> my DVD's are not automounted. how can i fix this?
<BluesKaj> tjingboem, do they show up in dolphin/places ?
<tjingboem> no it does not
<tjingboem> the drive just stays quiet
<tjingboem> CD work, not DVD BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tjingboem, install kubuntu-restricted-extras and make sure you have libdvdcss2 installed as well
<tjingboem> allright, i will check that. thanks!
<joaobmatias> hi, i ran a script to fix my sound card(HDA), and now my sound card disappeared :X can someone tell how can i fix this now? thanks
<BluesKaj> joa where did run the scipt ?
<joaobmatias> BluesKaj: i tried this : http://www.stchman.com/alsa_update.html
<BluesKaj> joaobmatias, was your soundcard visble in alsamixer previous to running the script ?
<joaobmatias> BluesKaj: yes, and now disapeard, the problem that i was trying to solve is that i only had sound with headphones
<altecnologic> Boa tarde.
<BluesKaj> joaobmatias, open alsamixer and tell us what card is shown there
<altecnologic> Sou do Rio e necessito colcoar um script para inicar junto com o linux independente do usuario
<altecnologic> ja coloquei ele no /init.d
<joaobmatias> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<joaobmatias> altecnologic: penso que aqui tem de ser em inglês
<altecnologic> dei as permisoes chmod 755 script.sh
<altecnologic> podem me ajudar
<altecnologic> ?
<joaobmatias> BluesKaj: i saw now that it erased the alsa package
<joaobmatias> the script
<BluesKaj> joaobmatias, reinstall alsa-utils
<altecnologic> #join kubuntu-br
<BluesKaj> and obviously don't run that script again , joaobmatias
<joaobmatias> BluesKaj: yes, bad script :P
<BluesKaj> joaobmatias, delete it from your /home folder
<joaobmatias> i was looking for a package that fixed my sound issues, i did it with ubuntu, but i reinstalled and used kubuntu now, and i forgot where i donwloaded the package
<jussi> quick question, how does one tar a dir?
<PasNox> Hi
<jussi> hi PasNox
<joaobmatias> BluesKaj: i found the package, https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive/ppa/+build/1897162 , anyway, i installed alsa-utils and i still dont have alsamixer
<James147> jussi: its easiest to use ark
<jussi> James147: I figured it out, but Im not in a graphical environment
<jussi> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> joaobmatias, remove the script that you downloaded from your /home folder ..the best way is to do , rm -rf nameofscript inal
<James147> BluesKaj: you should need r or f for deleting a script (and using them is considered dangrous when you dont ahve to... esier to delte things you dont want to)
<BluesKaj> joaobmatias, sorry I forgot to mention install alsa-base aswell
<BluesKaj> \BBL, stuff to do for 20 mins or so.
<BluesKaj> James147, joaobmatias has aproblem with an alsascript which removed the alsa driver ...seems rather dangerous or it was incorrectly applied in his situation , I'm not sure ...perhaps you could help ..he still doesn't have alsamixer
<James147> joaobmatias: install kubuntu-desktop
<jexmex> anybody around?
<jussi> jexmex: sure, but usually best just to ask the question
<jexmex> Kbluetooth finds my device but then tells me it has no input capabilites, and when I try to connect from my phone to the computer it says there was a problem pairing
<jussi> sorry I havent used kbluetooth, not really sure
<realburb> hi, is there a list of avahi services, kubuntu does not only see, but also support?
<dmatt> jexmex: bluetooth support is better in 10.10
<jexmex> ok....
<jexmex> another major issues I am having is that this computer does not want to resolve local network hostnames
<jexmex> it used to, but does not anymore, and rebooting does not helop
<jexmex> *help
<daveinlv> how do I get back the "notifications" widget on the menubar that I seem to have removed?? I'm a KDE noobie, always used Gnome before...
<James147> daveinlv: right click the systray > systray settings > display > check "notification"
<daveinlv> james147: thanks for the reply.. All I see is panel options.. is that it?
<James147> daveinlv: no, "System Tray Settings"
<GiacomoL> hi. I'm writing a plasma applet in python, but whenever I try to import standard python modules, it fails
<GiacomoL> e.g. import xml.tree.ElementTree as etree -- ImportError: No module named tree.ElementTree
<GiacomoL> this is 10.04 using kde 4.5.1 form backports
<GiacomoL> the script is executed under the default python2.6. If I launch a regular python2.6 shell, i can import fine
<altecnologic> I need channel of Brasil!
<James147> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<andi> how  to end the kde write service?
<CattyRayheart> Hello, quick question the Application launcher display searech results when 3 characters have been typed, is it possible to lower that limit to one character?
#kubuntu 2011-09-26
<jschall> on my mom's machine, flashplugin has stopped working twice and I've had her run "sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer" which has fixed the problem both times. Anyone know why it happens and how to stop it from happening? She uses chromium on kubuntu 11.04 on a system76 gazelle professional.
<Walex> I am keeping on Kubuntu LTS 10.04, but I'd like to try to update the KDE SC on it to something newer like 4.6 and wondering if there are Kubuntu KDE SC backports
<amichair> what's the meaning of this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/guarddog/2.6.0-3ubuntu1
<amichair> guarddog has been removed from Natty repos, but a new version is out? (relative to the last one available in the repos before upgrade)? Or something else going on here?
<yofel> amichair: if you click on 'Full publishing history' at the right, you see that it has been deleted
<yofel> what you see is the changelog of the package while it existed
<amichair> yofel: so the last version (2.6.0-3ubuntu1) was published on Natty, except it wasn't because it's deleted?
<yofel> amichair: it was published in natty and later removed from the archive
<yofel> what you see is the package data left on Launchpad
<amichair> yofel: iirc, it was removed right when Natty was released...
<yofel> well, a bit before looking at the deletion date
<amichair> yofel: ok, so it was both updated and deleted before Natty came out. Strange, but ok :-)
<amichair> so if I'm still using it (couldn't find a decent alternative), with the last version that was indeed published (2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3), I should be updating manually to this version somehow?
<yofel> amichair: really? It was updated in january and deleted in march
<yofel> as part of the kde3 removal round
<yofel> see bug 727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<amichair> yofel: I'm confused, you're saying it wasn't both updated and deleted before Natty was launched?
<yofel> amichair: it was updated in natty in january, later in march it was deleted as part of the kde3 application removals
<yofel> the 2 actions weren't done by one and the same person
<amichair> yofel: yes, and this all happened before natty was released...
<yofel> yes? happens often
<yofel> amichair: feel free to pull the .deb packages that are on launchpad if you want to use them, we don't support them anymore
<amichair> yofel: so if I still have it from the maverick->natty update, should I update manually somehow to the -3ubuntu version? or does this mean it shouldn't be considered and updated or is broken or something like that?
<amichair> yofel: while I'm at it, is there a good alternative available yet?
<yofel> I don't know if it was broken, and I have no idea what guarddog even is, maybe someone else knows an alternative
<amichair> a great firewall  GUI, it was :-)
<amichair> does kde have one yet?
<amichair> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<amichair> heh
<amichair> or not :-)
<yofel> I think I saw a kde ui for UFW somewhere on kde-apps.org, but haven't looked lately
<yofel> here it is http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=137789
<amichair> yofel: is that supported by kubuntu, or planned to be?
<amichair> fwiw, I think the guarddog model of defining zones and rules between them was a really good way of doing things. Much more organized and friendly than a bunch of messy explicit rules.
<yofel> we did discuss this for oneiric (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging) but I don't remember why it didn't end up on the todo list
<amichair> yofel: well, I'll give the updated guarddog a shot for now. Hope to see a decent fw in kubuntu sooner rather than later.
<amichair> yofel: in any case, thanks for your help :-)
<yofel> you're welcome :)
<apachelogger> yofel: I am reasonable certain because firewalls suck and there is no reason to have something on the CD that does not make sense in a CD setup
<apachelogger> now since we have a no-open port by default policy a firewall ui would make no sense
<yofel> well, nvm CD, it's not in the archive at all
<apachelogger> cause no one packaged it
<apachelogger> and since we'd not put it on the CD there is no incentive for taking up a work item as it has no direct value for the product :P
<amichair> might as well remove ufw and iptables as well, then :-)
<apachelogger> that is not within our seed
 * apachelogger quite frankly has no idea why ufw is seeded by default
<amichair> I'm sure if anyone can manage it, you can :-)
<yofel> amichair: feel free to file a needs-packaging bug for kde-config-ufw, don't think there is one yet
<apachelogger> or package it :P
 * amichair has no idea what's the point of ufw in the first place...
<apachelogger> it is meant to not be complicated
<apachelogger> and if the ufw kcm is any indication I'd say it does a pretty bad job at not being complicated
<amichair> just as inconvenient as iptables, with less flexibility and no cross-distro acquaintance
<amichair> it's a real shame guarddog is no longer maintained. It actually works ok on Natty, so a port might not be all that complicated... who knows.
<amichair> oh well. 4am is no time to be dealing with security.
<amichair> g'nite guys!
<apachelogger> nini
<apachelogger> yofel: you should go to bed
<apachelogger> oh, I should too
<apachelogger> ...
<yofel> heh
<yofel> amichair: gn
<bl4ckc00k1e> hello
<bl4ckc00k1e> hola
<bl4ckc00k1e> spanish or inglish?
<bl4ckc00k1e> i have a problem, i dont know why i start with gnome
<bl4ckc00k1e> i installed some program or someting
<bl4ckc00k1e> and i dont now how to change to KDE
<bl4ckc00k1e> all my programs are KDE but when i start i start with gnome
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm looking for a Kubuntu alternative to the Gothic style of font.
<bl4ckc00k1e> where can i change that?
<bl4ckc00k1e> i try to start firefox but i have a kde screen that tell me if i wanna install, and nothing happend, so i cant search in google
<Daskreech> bl4ckc00kle: Hello
<Kaesi> hello
<Daskreech> Hi
<Kaesi> now i installed my kubuntu ;)
<Kaesi> ein telekomiker *grinz*
<Daskreech> :)
<semitones> i'm having a little trouble figuring out how to install this: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/plasma/applets/konsolator/ -- can anyone take a look?
<Daskreech> from source?
<semitones> yes
<semitones> i guess
<semitones> i can't find any packages
<semitones> and i can't seem to download these files
<Daskreech> how are you getting them?
<yoga> How do I upgrade to the 11.10 from 11.04 in Kubuntu? I cannot find it in KPackageKit.
<semitones> Daskreech: i can't seem to get them at all. I just get linked to a revision log
<semitones> i just thought it would be handy to have konsole on the desktop, but it is proving very complicated
<Daskreech> !upgrade | yoga
<ubottu> yoga: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Wolf_22> Running Kubuntu on 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and just finished installing the ndiswrapper for my Belkin F7D1101 without internet--a pretty hairy job, I might add. Anyway, it seems to see scanned APs, but can't connect to my home's AP. Anyone have any ideas? Shouldn't I be able to ping my 192.168.1.1?
<Daskreech> semitones: http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Package
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: does it get an IP?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: wlan0 has an IP6 assigned to it from what I can tell (the hex characters.
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: Your AP is giving out IPv6 ?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: All I see is hex characters for the wlan0 where is says "inet6 addr:"... I'm beginning to wonder if the computer isn't tuning into the right channel. Would I need to configure this or does that get handled automatically?
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: no Idea. Never fiddled with a belkin driver
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: I wouldn't think I'd have to because I told the Wifi connector to "scan" for APs and it saw my home's AP--which makes me wonder now about my Wifi router / modem.
<bandit5432> any one having issues with touchpads and oneiric?
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: you have the driver loaded I presume?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Yep. After doing some digging using "dmesg | grep wlan0", I see that the last entry saying how "no IPv6 routers present". This makes me think that it's trying to use an IP6 router, but how on earth it's thinking it needs to is beyond me...
<Daskreech>  what happens when you run dhclient against the network card?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Looks like it runs wlan0 on the broadcast on port 67 at different intervals...
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Then it sleeps...
<Daskreech> hrrm
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: In my eyes, I think the drivers are there and I think the adapter is working, but I think there's something stupid going on with a setting or something...
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: I'll believe that. I've never used Wifi so I don't know
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: The settings for my adapter / connection are as follows: Ad-hoc, assigned a BSSID (the router), not restricted to any interface, and the MTU is "Automatic."
<Daskreech> Is it a hidden AP?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: And my security is set to use WPA / WPA2. And no, it's not hidden (and the AP uses the same security setting). I also manually tried to set the channel and frequency of the adapter, but it didn't seem to do anything.
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: I also tried to manually set the IP details by giving my computer a manually-set IP address within the same net, I used the appropriate subnet and assigned it the gateway... All to no avail. It's really strange. It can see the AP using the generic "scan", but when I try to connect the guy to it, it just doesn't get anything--I can't even ping the AP.
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: Was there any notes on your driver for difficulties ?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Not that I can remember, but I'll go back and see. Keep in mind that this is a ground-up operation because the box I'm doing all this on didn't even connect to anything--I'm using a Belkin adapter as my main method of connecting to my AP... (It's a long story.)
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: No way to drop a wire to the routerr?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Nope--the stupid Verizon thing got blasted with lightening...
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Knocked out the LAN ports. LOL.
<Daskreech> >_<
<Daskreech> ok well you have net on another device at least
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Yeah, I'm not too worried about access at this point because I have 2 laptops that can use the Wifi with no problems (they're using XP and Windows 7). It's just this manual stuff on top of older hardware that's killing me...)
<Daskreech> Hopefully it's not a phone :)
<Daskreech> So what happened when you installed
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Get this... I just deactivated ALL security on the router and now it's working flawlessly.
<Daskreech> Woohoo!
<Daskreech> So It's a WPA issue with the driver
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: That's what it's looking like... But now it's off again.
<Wolf_22> lol
<Daskreech> off as in connected but no packets  or not connected at all?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: When I told it to connect to the AP, it connected and I even saw it on my router's network readout, but then suddenly it fell off. I can't explain it. I'm thinking this might be a driver issue now...
<Daskreech> Pretty much
<Daskreech> Or Gremlins
<Daskreech> try starting the kernel with --gremlins2wasbetter
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Haha.
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: I would, but then I probably wouldn't even be able to reboot the damn thing.
<Daskreech> Good point :)
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Well, it seems to be a bit more stable now as it doesn't seem to be dropping the connection. I'm going to see if there's anything I can do with the security on this because obviously I can't leave my AP naked like that...
<Daskreech> Put a towel over it
<Daskreech> My mother has horrible tech advice
<Daskreech> She called me to find out if someone had hacked her e-mail because her laptop screen cracked
<Daskreech> She would have a petticoat for your AP
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Ha. Yeah, well one thing I intend on doing is posting about this over on the forums because it just dropped again... Hopefully someone out there in the ether will have some insight into this. Surely it's not the adapter, but right now I'm not willing to mark off anything. Heck, it could be the ozone for all I know...
<Daskreech> Wolf_22: Yeah that's a good spot. Where did you get the driver?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Came with the adapter. Had to use that "ndiswrapper" combined with the "ndisgtk" for the gui (to know what the heck I was doing because the gui is the thing that let me load the actual drivers normally used on XP or whatever).
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: And trust me, installing those 2 things was a PAIN.
<Daskreech> On the disk?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: The OEM drivers were on the disk that came with the Belkin. Had to sneaker-net the DEB files necessary for the ndiswrapper stuff... Once I got the front-end working, I used it to load up the WinXP net8192su.inf file (the drivers).
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: I went through installing about 10 dependencies before I could finally use the ndisgtk and all this was after finally coming to a compatible version of Linux for the old hardware this computer of mine is using.
<Daskreech> which card is it?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: It's a USB F7D1101.
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: The thing has a nasty rep in the Linux community...
<Daskreech> Great :)
<Daskreech> May the Wrath of a thousand penguins assault them
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Yeah, no kidding. It's like, "I'm divorced with no legs and 1 arm that's missing 4 fingers. I'm blind, have lung cancer, and my middle name is "Lucky.""
<Daskreech> ha ha
<Daskreech> So you are left with just your middle finger and driving through the bad part of town?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Hell, I could be resting my compass on the rock of Gibralter and not find my way out of this cluster... I just need to break down and get a new box man. This things even showing some faults with the video card now (old Voodoo 3).
<Daskreech> Wow I have a Voodoo2
<Daskreech> Thought I can't think of when last it was in a box. what is your intention for the machine?
<Wolf_22> Daskreech: Shoutcast stream to my Soundblaster Audigy and simple file server if possible.
<Daskreech> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815&highlight=Belkin+F7D1101
<Wolf_22> Might have to try that, but hey man, it's been nice: bed time for me over here in Indiana. Catch ya on the flip-flop and thanks for your help in all this mess.
<Daskreech> Ok night
<jussi> So, quick question, hows does one create a pdf from 3 images. (I scanned 3 pages, want them now as a pdf)
<jussi> nvm, figured it: Pictures$ convert Image-0009.png Image-0010.png Image-0008.png new_pdf.pdf
<jussi> :)
<ikonia> jussi: can you do that from within the desktop, or does it have to be from the application
<ikonia> eg: is it intergrated into the desktop ?
<silv3r_m00n> I need a good time tracking widget for kde
<jussi> ikonia: I think convert is a comand from imagemagick
<jussi> silv3r_m00n: time tracking in what sense?
<ikonia> jussi: sure, but is that now intergrated into the desktop, or are you just running "convert" from the command line ?
<jussi> ikonia: from the clui
<silv3r_m00n> how much I worked like coding , web development yet
<jussi> cli
<silv3r_m00n> etc*
<ikonia> jussi: I was about to be impressed they had intergrated it into the desktop.....now I'm not.
<silv3r_m00n> I found ktimetracker but its more like an application
<silv3r_m00n> need something for the desktop , that is quick
<jussi> silv3r_m00n: like a plasmoid ?
<silv3r_m00n> yeah
<jussi> silv3r_m00n: this isnt in the repos as far as I can see, but maybe useful: https://github.com/sickill/rubytime-plasmoid
<silv3r_m00n> and how do I install it ?
<jussi> silv3r_m00n: might be a bit complicated tbh - looks like I didnt read very well. sorry (it needs the web backend running for it to report to etc)
<igungor> hi
<igungor> is there any service like patch tracker of debian, for kubuntu?
<effchen> hello, is kubuntu useful for netbooks?
<effchen> im searching for alternatives for unitiy
<effchen> ubuntu netbook edition was great, but unity is not
<valorie> I like it on my netbook
<valorie> it's on 11.10 at this point
<valorie> the beta
<valorie> there is a netbook interface, which is all windows maximized
<valorie> but I don't like that
<valorie> I just use the regular interface
<valorie> but you can switch back and forth in systemsettings
<effchen> i wanna be my programms sorted in categorys
<effchen> that was so good
<effchen> now it is possible but not so easy
<roxxy> i am unable to open my home folder, it opens VLC up.  is there some where i can check to see if the file path has changed? if so how or where can i check to see and correct it?
<runlevelten> anyone had any issues with sound breaking at the most recent update, who can share? It's got me stumped, but I'm at work so I both need sound alerts and lack the time to tinker extensively?
<runlevelten> anyone who has, please ping. Obviously I won't respond straight away as I have no sound, but I'll check regularly.
 * runlevelten reboots to try a fix
<eean> so kmail locks up after 1 minute of having the composer open
<eean> the event loop is still running: it checks for mail etc
<eean> but it stops accepting new input
<eean> using kde 4.7
<Vovan> пиздец
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Mamarok> eean: might be a question for the kmail people, I don't think this is distro specific
<airrobot> Hi I am unable to configure proxy settings can any one help please
<airrobot> I did "export http_proxy=http://someValidProxy.de:3128"
<airrobot> then I am trying "ping google.com"
<airrobot> but there is no response
<airrobot> any suggetions will be lot helpful
<Torch> airrobot: ping does not use http
<eean> is there a repo for kmail 2?
<eean> ah found it ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<raptorninja> hello is ther german speaking alowed ?
<raptorninja> 26.09.2011 14:07:13	raptorninja-PC	dbus-daemon	[system] Rejected send message, 7 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.31" (uid=1000 pid=1662 comm="/usr/bin/plasma-desktop ") interface="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" member="Sleep" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager" (uid=0 pid=537 comm="NetworkManager "))
<jmut_> hi. happy kubuntu user.  It comes with gwenview for checking up images.
<jmut_> is there some image viewer to recommend that is not trying to be "smart" about images. Rotating them for me for example and not able to see them vanilla
<tonymc> i think there's a preference in gwenview
<tonymc> that turns that off
<tonymc> but i'm not sure
<jamil_1> Hi all, sound is giving me problems. If I do sudo alsa force-reload and manually select the alsa backend and the device in vlc then sound work for vlc only
<BarkingFish> Hi guys. I don't know if I'm missing something, but I need to install a package which doesn't appear to exist anymore, at least not in natty - it's urgent that I get it and I can't seem to install it.
<BarkingFish> It's referred to in other packages as a require, but it's not on the mirrors - opensync-module-python
<BarkingFish> the last I can see of it was in maverick
<markkraevskijj> hey, guys! kubuntu 1104 on wetab 3g works correctly! congrate me!
<OerHeks> nice, mark
<markit> hi, with dolphin I delete a file, but tells me that the trash is full, and I have to empty it first. But is already empty! I've checked permissions and seem ok
<genii-around> markit: Does ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files/           show any files in there?
<markit> genii-around: ops, sorry, was trying something, I'm rebooting, hold on
<markit> (I've moved the dir elsewhere, hope will rebuit at next login)
<markit> (happens on a different pc than this, so I can keep chatting :))
<markit> btw, don't know where trash dimensions are setup
<markit> ok, has been recreated and now works
<markit> let me investigate old trash, just for curiosity
<markit> there is only a .directory file
<pyron> ahoj
<markit> genii-around: metadata file had a HUGE number inside
<genii-around> markit: Very odd.
<markit> yep, was Size=18446744073670674302
<Nightsdawn> Hello, new Kbuntu user here
<Nightsdawn> kubuntu even
<pythonsnake> Nightsdawn: Hello.
<pythonsnake> Nightsdawn: Welcome to Kubuntu (or Linux) World. :-).
<pythonsnake> Nightsdawn: If you need any support, just ask. :-).
<TheLastProject> Ah, a new Kubuntu user?
<TheLastProject> Welcome to OS heaven
<TheLastProject> I can almost guarantee you'll never want to switch back to Windows again
<Nightsdawn> hi :) new to Kubuntu but have used ubuntu recently and slackware and suse waaaaay back in the day when it was faster to mail order discs than DL them
<Nightsdawn> sorry dinner making disturbing chat
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay
<Nightsdawn> but mainly a windows user as i play a lot of games but think its about time to try wine and see if i can go all linux for a month :)
<pythonsnake> TheLastProject: :-)
<Nightsdawn> better sidh up food back in 20, sorry to drop in then vanish
<TheLastProject> Hi o,o
<TheLastProject> dw Nightsdawn
<pythonsnake> dw ?
<TheLastProject> dw = don't worry
<Nightsdawn> back
<pythonsnake> Welcome back.
<pythonsnake> How to get bash completion with sudo ?
<twocarlo> can i use pppoeconf command in kubuntu
<twocarlo> 10.10
<ikonia> pythonsnake: you're using 11.10 - so please don't discuss in here
<twocarlo> because i cant connect to the internet  and because i cant do it on knetworkmanager on gui
<ikonia> twocarlo: try it,
<twocarlo> wait
<Nightsdawn> using nvidia x server settings and need to save to X config file but not sure where to find it
<pythonsnake> ikonia: it is general question, not version-specific
<Nightsdawn> have tried /usr/share/X11/ and /usr/lib/X11/rstart/ but config file in there wont accept change
<ikonia> pythonsnake: no - it's version specific, you ARE using 11.10 - please do not ask for support in here
<pythonsnake> ikonia: I fixed it with complete -cf sudo command, is it version specific command or something like that ?
<ikonia> pythonsnake: the packages and dependencies are version specifc as are any potential bugs, so I'll ask you one more time, you ARE running 11.10, please do not ask for support in here
<Walex> I am keeping on Kubuntu LTS 10.04, but I'd like to try to update the KDE SC on it to something newer like 4.6 and wondering if there are Kubuntu KDE SC backports
<genii-around> !info kubuntu-desktop lucid-backports
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-desktop does not exist in lucid-backports
<Nightsdawn> cant seem to save settings to xorg.conf even saving as a new file fails
<Nightsdawn> should i overwrite an existing dile?
<Nightsdawn> file
<TheLastProject> I usually do "sudo kate" and open the xorg.conf file with that
<TheLastProject> o,o
<genii-around> kdesudo kate is preferred there
<pythonsnake> o,o
<TheLastProject> kdesudo?
<TheLastProject> Hmmm, don't know the difference =/
<TheLastProject> Is that bad?
<Nightsdawn> thers no actual xorg.conf file just 10-evdev.conf 50-wacom.conf etc
<TheLastProject> (Except from the fact that kdesudo looks nicer)
<TheLastProject> etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist? o,o
<genii-around> TheLastProject: Running graphical apps with sudo sometimes leads to problems with files getting modified ownership to root in the users home directory.
<TheLastProject> Errr... then I don't know, sorry =/
<Nightsdawn> im looking in /usr/share/x11/xorg.conf.d
<genii-around> Nightsdawn: /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ( it does not exist by default )
<Nightsdawn> i even tried locate xorg.conf
<TheLastProject> Ah, okay
<TheLastProject> I suppose that's a bad thing
<genii-around> TheLastProject: Yes.
<TheLastProject> (Geez, I know too little about Linux...)
<TheLastProject> I have been sudo-ing all my graphical apps so far =/
<Nightsdawn> cool ill try that cheers
<TheLastProject> But I'll try to remember genii, thanks for the tip
<genii-around> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> » (or « kdesu <program> » for Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why
<TheLastProject> 2. Running graphical applications with sudo also has the downside of always having to be run from the terminal. If you don't use the proper command—gksudo or kdesudo, you will not be able to use the command as an icon launcher or keyboard shortcut because there will be no graphical dialogue box to enter your sudo password in.
<TheLastProject> That explains so much...
<genii-around> :)
<Nightsdawn> so in KDE sudo is kdesudo?
<TheLastProject> Now I know why my "sudo savage2" icon didn't work XD
<TheLastProject> For graphical applications, yes
<Nightsdawn> what about normally like sudo apt-get
<TheLastProject> apt-get is a command line application, not a graphical one, so sudo should be fine
<TheLastProject> (If I understand it right)
<TheLastProject> (I only learned about kdesudo 5 minutes ago myself as well :P )
<genii-around> Nightsdawn: As TheLastProject said. Commands which normally execute only in the command line are fine to use sudo with. It's only when you mix sudo with running graphical applications
<TheLastProject> Maybe the overuse of sudo is what broke my Fedora 15 =/
<Nightsdawn> ah ok, think i finaly saved xorg.conf with the settings i need for dual monitors, now to reboot. hope it works
<TheLastProject> Good luck!
<Nightsdawn> partial success
<Nightsdawn> 2nd monitor working but as seperate window that i cant drag stuff over too but thats just a settings change
<TheLastProject> Hey, it could be worse :P
<TheLastProject> In Fedora 15 I broke my kernel when trying to install my graphic card driver =D
<roboso> hello
<roboso> con I7 ONU Devo usare THIS version? 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD
<user_> hi...I am not able to get the X server to use the radeon driver...I get a blank screen
<user_> the last line in the log says "AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch"
<maco> roboso: para ayuda en español, va a #kubuntu-es por favor
<user_> is this a problem with acpid?
<Nightsdawn> harray success at last
<transformers> hello
<transformers> i have a problem
<transformers> in kubuntu 11.04 i create flash(usb) for kubuntu 10.03 NOT work
<transformers> a use usb creator(in kubuntu 11.04)
<pythonsnake> Hi
<pythonsnake> is Description:    Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) correct ofr Kubuntu ?
<pythonsnake> Anyone can give me his lsb_release -d please ?
<OerHeks> yes, oneiric is in development, beta 2 status
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: lsb_release -d
<pythonsnake> For Kubuntu is Description:    Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) ?
<OerHeks> i am not running oneiric
<ahel> hi! trying installing beta2 through wubi. is a bad idea mounting the cd from alcohol and not burning one?
<OerHeks> ahel should work, but support & discussion for oneiric beta2 in #Ubuntu+1 please
<ahel> oh thank you for your answer OerHeks :) really appreciated :)
<OerHeks> have fun
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: please give me your lsb_release -d
<OerHeks> what has it to do with your oneiric question, pythonsnake ?
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: I want to check if it's "kubuntu" or "ubuntu"
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: please =[
<OerHeks> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<OerHeks> ic, you want to make sure if it is KDE ? > kded4 --version
<ikonia> pythonsnake: why do you want to know
<ikonia> pythonsnake: why do you want it ?
<OerHeks> it is not telling what KDE version, afaik
<ikonia> lsb isn't for the desktop, it's the core base product
<rhudgins> Can someone tel me why when i go into System settings/Desktop effects says Desktop effects are not available on this system due to the following technical issues: but it doesnt tell me the issue?
<rhudgins> everything is just grayed out and i cant check mark anything
<rhudgins> i installed the compiz settings stuff but i cant make cube desktop or anything no effects work
<rhudgins> so yeah when i run CCSM i can change settings and stuff in there but whatever i change i get no effects from anything.
<genii-around> rhudgins: Most likely is that your current video card driver doesn't support compositing/3D effects. Many Intel cards probably will never work. There's hope for an ATI or NVidia when using proprietary drivers.
<OerHeks> is the driver in use ?
<genii-around> rhudgins: Perhaps run System... Additional Drivers       to see if an alternate driver is recommended.
<rhudgins> i have PCI-E ATI
<rhudgins> i did and installed them
<rhudgins> looking for to find the graophics card info
<rhudgins> ATI HD 5670
<pythonsnake> ikonia: nothing special
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> rhudgins, go in ccsm and see if vsync is enabled, this can cause trouble too
<rhudgins> k one sec
<rhudgins> man ok im sorry takign a while tryign to find where vsync is lol
<rhudgins> well i looked through all the compiz settinstg
<rhudgins> i dont see vsync anywhere
<OerHeks> rhudgins, first screen, opengl
<rhudgins> Sync to VBlank?
<rhudgins> its checked
<OerHeks> yes, try without ?
<rhudgins> ok one sec
<rhudgins> i unchecked it closed out CCSM nothing happens
<rhudgins> i didnt even see a save or apply
<OerHeks> close will save settings.
<rhudgins> alright so now what do i do?
<rhudgins> i have wobbly windows and stuff checked but i get no effects
<OerHeks> what videocard do you have ? lspci | grep VGA
<rhudgins> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Redwood [Radeon HD 5670]
<OerHeks> oke, and you enabled the nvidia [current]  driver ?
<wpecker> Hi, when I change my resolution to 1024x768 in kubuntu 11.04 the system tray and clock disappears, how can I fix this?
<OerHeks> that would be the latest.
<rhudgins> All i did when i installed Kubuntu was go to the thing where you have to install 3rd party drivers and i installed my ATI driver
<rhudgins> but its not nvidia
<ikonia> zul: /window 14
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> whoops wrong chan
<rhudgins> im searching the addictional drivers thing now
<rhudgins> it says its activated
<wpecker> Hi, when I change my resolution to 1024x768 in kubuntu 11.04 the system tray and clock disappears, how can I fix this? It comes back when I change it to another resolution like 800x600
<rhudgins> the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<rhudgins> like my system runs fast the desktop looks good and everyting works its just cant enable effects
<OerHeks> i am looking through http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Natty_Installation_Guide for a possible cause/solution, but can't find any clue
<rhudgins> i'm sure its just something simple im missing like am i supose to rub CCSM as sudo or something? i dont know ive been out of the loop with linux for years just now 3 days ago decided to try out kubuntu after like 5 years of not useing linux so just a little lost
<rhudgins> it was nice though when i installed kubuntu everything worked right from the box
<rhudgins> and its fast!!!
<OerHeks> no need to run ccsm as root, afaik
<rhudgins> desktop effects is only eyecandy so im not that concerned about it but i wanted to just check it out
<rhudgins> OerKeks: ok
<rhudgins> OerKeks: i'm looking in the kwinrc
<rhudgins> i see [Compositing] CheckIsSafe=true OpenGLIsUnsafe=true
<rhudgins> and i see [Plugins] kwin4_effect_cubeslideEnabled=false kwin4_effect_fadedesktopEnabled=false kwin4_effect_slideEnabled=true
<rhudgins> i changed the OpenGLIsUnsafe=true to false going to try that
<russ> OerKelks: that did it!
<russ> its enable now!
<OerHeks> nice :-)
<russ> awesome!
<russ> :)
<bilygates> hello! any idea how safe it is to install kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu 11.10 beta 2? :D
<russ> I found that “KWin has detected that your OpenGL library is unsafe to use, falling back to XRender.”
<russ> Nice now when i hit ALT+TAB i get the flipping windows! nice!
<OerHeks> i am courious about not been enabling that effect.
<russ> OerKelks: you can't enable it?
<OerHeks> bilygates, oneiric beta2 is not stable for production or seriouse use
<OerHeks> i have nvidia, and works, but i disable those features, it does not make my pc faster.
<bilygates> oerheks i know, i have been dumb enough to install it on my production pc
<russ> OerKelks: ahhh i see yeah well i would never use them either they just look cool :)
<bilygates> i'm happy to report that 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' worked flawlessly in ubuntu 11.10 beta2 ^.^
<mj> hi for all
<Guest87463> is here anyone willing to help with 2 monitors on kubuntu?
<Guest87463> I have issue with 2 monitors, can anyone help me out?
<BluesKaj> Guest87463, I would help , but i haven't any experience with 2 monitors , but if you state your issue in more detail , perhaps someone can help
<BarkingFish> Evening guys.  I'm in need of some desperate help, and so far, google's been next to useless.  Anyone in the mood to help me fix my kernel drivers please? I need some modules I haven't got, and can't seem to reinstall them.
<BarkingFish> I took them out earlier per instructions for installing a program called synce - I need rndis_wlan , usbnet and cdc_ether, none of which I seem to be able to get again, despite reinstalling my kernel
<pythonsnake> hi?
<soee> hmm im trying to install icon task but git this erro: CMake Error at /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:198 (MESSAGE):
<soee>   Could NOT find DBusMenuQt (missing: DBUSMENUQT_LIBRARIES
<soee>   DBUSMENUQT_INCLUDE_DIR)
<soee> Call Stack (most recent call first):
<soee>   /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindDBusMenuQt.cmake:90 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
<FloodBotK1> soee: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BarkingFish> anyone about who can help me fix this module problem please? It's pretty important
<OerHeks> re-install of the kernel does not solve ??
<BarkingFish> OerHeks, no
<BarkingFish> I reinstalled from the .deb in the apt/archives and it didn't work - do I have to reinstall from kpackagekit?
<hamed> hi every body
<hamed> any one here
<BarkingFish> Basically, I've bought a sync lead for my HP iPAQ, and I need to be able to sync with it in order to get my programs updated on it.  I am now getting it to appear in lsusb (Bus 004 Device 002: ID 03f0:1c1d Hewlett-Packard iPAQ) but it's not loading the right modules, it's missing rndis_host and the other two mods I need to exchange data with it
<hamed> may be no one here
<BarkingFish> hamed, we're here.
<BarkingFish> If you need to ask something, ask :)  We won't bite.
<BarkingFish> much
<hamed> ok i tried to install windows and ubuntu on my laptop but i damaged my hard
<hamed> at first i lost one of my partitions
<hamed> his name changed
<hamed> and no data on it
<BarkingFish> hamed, did you try to install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hamed> the second when i try to install ubuntu the hard appear as a one part
<hamed> ubuntu
<BarkingFish> hamed - you need to ask #ubuntu then
<BarkingFish> we deal with the KDE version here
<hamed> ok thank you very much
<BarkingFish> no problem
<sizz> I'm trying to setup google calendar in thunderbird 7 (for 11.10), but there's no 'file->new->calendar' option in the menu. can anyone confirm this, and is there a solution?
<zapperdj> does anyone know how can i asign an different activity to each virtual desktop in kde 4.6?
<zapperdj> i know it was possible in earliar versions of kde4, but onthe latest ones it seems impossible
#kubuntu 2011-09-27
<ahel> how add flash to 64 bit?
<well_laid_lawn> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<well_laid_lawn> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ahel> thank you well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> np :)
<ahel> is it not a bit outdate?
<mark___> Could someone please help me with installing Oracle? I'm being pushed into using it instead of openJRE/JDK and have no idea how to get it.
<mark___> Help would be much appreciated :D
<well_laid_lawn> ahel: I don't use 64bit just know the bot command ;)
<well_laid_lawn> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://goo.gl/zwOip -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<ahel> lol
<russ_> anyone off hand know a good webcam software that would be simular to like apples photobooth? Like with effects and being able to not just take snaps but also record vid?
<russ_> Kamoso works pretty cool just has no effects stuff.
<mark___> russ_:  I don't have much experience in that area, but isn't Cheese generally what peolpe use?
<russ_> i did forget about Cheese thanks i will see if they keep that updated thanks man
<mark___> No problem, glad I could help :D
<russ_> !Cheese
<transformers> oerheks
<transformers> where are you?
<transformers> i need turn on 3G modem in kubuntu (MTS 3G with sim card -windows and Mac/)
<well_laid_lawn> !info cheese | russ_
<ubottu> russ_: cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 62 kB, installed size 260 kB
<russ_> Thanks i installed 2.32.0 but i noticed from their Cheese website they have 3.0.2 oh well 2.32.0 works just fine thansk bro!
<masstor> hey please idioma spanish
<transformers> i need access to /etc how can i Edit file into /etc directory&
<transformers> ????
<apachelogger> russ_: you might wanna check out kamoso btw
<russ_> apachelogger: [20:09:12] <russ_> Kamoso works pretty cool just has no effects stuff.
<apachelogger> yeah, I think that was on the todo... at some point anyway ^^
<russ_> Thanks i tryed that its cool just no effects Cheese is really good sucks though when i did sudo apt-get cheese it installed only 2.32.0 of Cheese and from the Cheese website they already have 3.0.2 so humm im trying to think of how to upgrade Cheese or can you not?
<apachelogger> you might be able if the newer version is in some PPA ... that said, the reason the new version is not available is because changing to new versions has all sorts of dangers
<russ_> yeah i would assume,it realy talks more about it working in Gnome 3 but hell i run KDE 4 so i didnt read anything where Cheese 3 works in KDE 4
<russ_> It's like the Cheese guys all go for Gnome only
<apachelogger> well, it primarily targets the gnome workspace
<russ_> gotcha
<russ_> i am pretty sure i can boot into  gnome im sure its already installed i just love KDE :)
<OerHeks> oneiric will have cheese 3.02 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese
<HizMonster> Will Kubuntu start to push some kind of junky GUI (Unity) on it's users soon ?
<russ_> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> no, Unity has nothing to do with KDe
<HizMonster> OerHeks: Perhaps then I will switch over to Kubuntu on the next release then.  I can't stand unity and I heard they are taking out 'ubuntu-classic' in the next release.
<OerHeks> unity is the best thing happened to KDE
<HizMonster> Is there anything big I'd miss using the Kubuntu LTS vs 11.04 or 11.10 when it's released ?
<OerHeks> HizMonster, not really, i think
<Daskreech> HizMonster: Hmm?
<Daskreech> HizMonster: Ubuntu is Canonical Kubuntu isn't for the most part
<Daskreech> And yes as far as I know they are removing Ubuntu classic from the CD but you can still install it
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx and it comes with Ark as the compression program. When I compress somthing that has an extension, it creates file.extension.zip. I can't find a way to configure it from within the program. Is there a configuration file where I can tell it that I'd rather not have the original extension in the final zip file name?
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Hello?
<littlegirl> Hey there, sorry. I got caught up with other things and totally forgot I had written something in hre!
<Daskreech> ok :)
<Daskreech>  still looking for an answer?
<littlegirl> Yes, please. (:
<Daskreech> Ok Let me look :)
<littlegirl> Cool, thanks. (:
<g0rs> Daskreech: what does your nickname mean?
<g0rs> you were on this channel for a whle.
<Daskreech> g0rs: What do you mean?
<g0rs> Daskreech: does your user id mean anything?
<Daskreech> Not in particular
<chinatown2> hi
<g0rs> i wanted to have a nickname something with das but after i saw you i had to pick another :)
<chinatown2> vord
<Daskreech> g0rs: Ha I'm not that chatty in here anymore
<chinatown2> verd
<g0rs> me neither but but i used to long time ago
<Daskreech> Take it and just speak more than me and it will be fine
<Daskreech> g0rs: Oh if it was that long ago I don't blame you I was super actiev then
<g0rs> Daskreech: now, it seems like lof of people are not talking about interesting topics. IRC is not what it used be 10 or 15 years ago .
<Daskreech> :)
<g0rs> :)
<Daskreech> What would be interesting
<g0rs> Daskreech: it would be about technology as in creating technology. programming hardcore stuff or something to do with networking etc. Now , people 'use' technology and think that they're smarter than everybody else.
<g0rs> and they're not that interesting
<Daskreech> g0rs: Then you are in the wrong channels
<Daskreech> this is an end user channel :)
<g0rs> Daskreech: this is an end user channe and it is very useful for users of ubuntu and its variants
<Daskreech> littlegirl: You are making an archive with one file in it?
<Daskreech> g0rs: You should check out some of the more hardcore channels for that kind of lowlevel talk
<g0rs> Daskreech: do you know any good channels on this server?
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Yep, I right-click and select Compress --> As zip archive from the menu. (:
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Ah ok
<Daskreech> Let metry
<littlegirl> Daskreech: My reason for wanting to change the behavior is that when I email file.extension.zip to someone, some email servers consider the file dangerous and won't let it through, so I'd rathr email file.zip, and instead of renaming them manually it would be nice to just have a quick chat with Ark. (:
 * littlegirl must fix the e key. (:
<Daskreech> g0rs: depends on your interest but #freenode is a good place to hang out if you want to ask about the channels
<g0rs> Daskreech: i used to be on efnet and dalnet sometime ago . Freenode is rather newer
<Daskreech> littlegirl: What would you consider as "some email servers" ?
<Daskreech> If you mean Google then they unzip the file and check it's contents in any case so renaming it won't make a difference
<littlegirl> Daskreech: None that I know of specifically. I just know that I've sometimes had trouble emailing file.extension.zip.
<Daskreech> g0rs: efnet is also a pretty good server
<littlegirl> Daskreech: I believe it's at the receiving end. No idea. (:
<Daskreech> Hrrrm
<g0rs> I'm joining efnet too
<Daskreech> littlegirl: ok just on some quick tests if I choose compress to .. then it doesn't add the .extension
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Ah, but that makes me do manual work, in which case I may just as well rename them manually. (:
<littlegirl> Daskreech: No config setting I can just turn a zero into a one or the other way around?
<Daskreech> littlegirl: slightly less work than renaming
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Possibly I haven't looked that deep yet
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Me neither. I'll hunt for it, too. (:
 * Daskreech would have to troll through ~/.kde/share/config/arkrc
 * littlegirl has proceeded to troll. (:
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Nope, it's tiny, and no mention of extensions. Hmmm...
<Daskreech> Yeah I think tis some default code
<Daskreech> I'll see if there is a bug for it
<Daskreech> littlegirl: not seeing one I'll file a bug for that option
<Daskreech> I'll give you the link so you can subscribe if anything
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Thanks. I'm reading the manual for Ark to see if there's something I missed.
<Daskreech> I don't think there is.
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Yeah, there doesn't seem to be a way to configure it from within the program at all. ):
<Daskreech> I'm aware
<littlegirl> Daskreech: It's nothing major - just a niggling little missing feature. (:
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Could I have your ark version?
<Daskreech> littlegirl: I've flagged it as niggling :)
<littlegirl> Daskreech: 2.14
<littlegirl> Daskreech: LOL, you didn't really, did you? (:
<Daskreech> I did!
<littlegirl> LOL
<Daskreech> ok I'll post it as 2.17 which is what I'm using
<littlegirl> Daskreech: I use the Kubuntu LTS, so I'm a bit behind on some of the versions that are probably available in the more recent releases of Kubuntu. (:
<Daskreech> hence why I'll use mine.
<Daskreech> So it doesn't get bumped into by triagers and dismissed as apfffft what version? Pffffffft
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Once you have the bug report filed, would it help for me to log on and confirm that I see it, too?
<littlegirl> Daskreech: They really shouldn't do that, though. They should take any bug that's reported for an old version and try to duplicate it in the current one. (:
<Daskreech> littlegirl: I know but time is limited so they tend to test out bugs reported for newer versions since it's much more likely that you can replicate it
<Daskreech> every now and again they have a huge BugSquad meeting one weekend and go through lots of older bugs to see if they can replicate them
<littlegirl> Daskreech: That's a shame, especially when peopl like me report bugs. I always give step-by-step instructions on what they have to do to see it. (:
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Good, then at least they do sometimes try to get at those.
<Daskreech> For which they will kiss your feet and buy you beer when they meet you
<Daskreech> most bugs are of the order of "I want this where is it?"
<littlegirl> Daskreech: I'm also a developer on a far smaller scale than Kubuntu, so I know the feeling. (:
<Daskreech> Umm. Did you try pressing this button that gives you that? What version are you on? Is it a problem specific to you that we can't replicate unless we are on your hardware? or perhaps doing what you are doing?
<Daskreech> two weeks of wasted effort later ........
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Although I would love to have someone point out a tiny little button that I overlooked that magically solves my issue. (:
<Daskreech> littlegirl: would be great wouldn't it?
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Sure! I think every program should have a magical Fix Anything button somewhere on the main interface. (:
<Daskreech> Or should be like GNOME the Final edition
<Daskreech> Where the entire interface is one button that does the sane default thing and accomplishes all tasks
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> Daskreech: And twenty years from now you don't even have to push a button - just think it and it happens. (:
<Daskreech> littlegirl: Too much work
<Daskreech> Have the cloud think for you!
<Daskreech> Right g0rs? :)
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Hehe
<g0rs> Daskreech: that is really freaky :(
<g0rs> Daskreech: the cloud is bad .. very bad ....he is a freak
<g0rs> Daskreech: i heard he moved to a university
<g0rs> are you talking aout bob?
<g0rs> are you talking about bob and the it guy?
<Daskreech> g0rs: ha ha no we were just laughing about how much easier computing should get
<Daskreech> From having buttons in your application that does all the little things that you want
<littlegirl> And that life would be wonderful all the time. (:
<Daskreech> to having one button that does everything that you want
<Daskreech> to thinking about it and it happening
<littlegirl> That's right - it should read your mind and fulfill your wishs. (:
<g0rs> Daskreech: computing isnt really easy but there are too many solutions available which makes everybody lazy to some extent.
<Daskreech> But that sounds like too much work. Offload the thinking elsewhere!
<littlegirl> LOL
<Daskreech> g0rs: agreed but if you look there are problems
<Daskreech>  have you seen the Simon project?
<russ_> Happy 13 years to Google :) now thats a reason to drink!
<g0rs> Daskreech: there are probems , agreed and there are also too many problems to solve. each problem can be a business idea.
<Daskreech> g0rs: Simon is curently tackling using voice to control the computer as an interface
<Daskreech> It's surprisingly well done
<Daskreech> but still in need of expertise of course
<russ_> like Dragon naturaly Speaking
<g0rs> Daskreech: That is interesting. I would like to see that with a car. VW in wolfsburg  is using brain waves too to control cars
<Daskreech> russ_: No that's a dictation
<g0rs> Daskreech: i know dragon which is a voice activated sw
<Daskreech> russ_: This is more like open ark and create an archive from these files
<Daskreech>  Now open Mail and compose a mail to this person
<russ_> ohh
<Daskreech> attach the archive I just made
<russ_> i see humm interesting
<Daskreech> g0rs: Brainwaves as an interface is actualyl pretty old. It's just not ... lets say precise or fast
<g0rs> Daskreech: i was thinking how events are happening while i was thinkng about them. Its like somebody is scanning my brain perhaps with a satellite :D
<russ_> Jason Becker is a famous guitarist he cant use anything with his body only eyes and mouth movements he writes music and composes music with his computer with some kinda software that allows your eyes to control the computer thats pretty wild wish i knew what software he uses.
<g0rs> Daskreech: but it can be dangerous too , if actuators react too fast according to our thoughts , we might lost contorl
<Daskreech> littlegirl: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282884
<ubottu> KDE bug 282884 in general "There are no options to manage how file extensions are handled in Archive names" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<Daskreech> russ_: I know that one as well
<Daskreech> It's a mouse bridge with an on screen keyboard
<russ_> so a camera just reads his eyes?
<Daskreech> g0rs: We are always out of control :)
<Daskreech> russ_: Right and then blinks or mouth pressure acts as clicks and double clicks
<russ_> nice!
<russ_> is is linux based?
<Daskreech> doubtful
<Daskreech> it's one of those things that would need someone to make it on Linux but the people most motivated are the least likely to develop it
<g0rs> Daskreech: its like somebody is trying to control and micromanage every aspect of me :)
<Daskreech> Sort of like good music software
<russ_> yeah im sure
<Daskreech> g0rs: Hopefully that's you :)
<g0rs> Daskreech: i dont have an alter ego who is trying to control me :P
<Daskreech> Sort of why there are 44 dozen IDEs on Linux but an architect software?
<g0rs> it must be somebody else
<russ_> pretty interesting i googled control mouse with eyes
<Daskreech> g0rs: ./configure --prefix=/home/alter; make; make me install
<russ_> http://www.smivision.com/en/gaze-and-eye-tracking-systems/applications/gaze-based-interaction.html?gclid=CLX-uq_QvKsCFYrs7QodAGbXtA
<Daskreech> russ_: It's surprisingly widely used
<Daskreech> For heatmaps and so on
<russ_> i love things like this.
<russ_> i remeber when retinal scanners and even finger print scanners just came into play and now you can just buy them at bestbuy lol
<Daskreech> russ_: http://simon-listens.org/index.php?id=122&L=1
<littlegirl> Daskreech: Thanks! I'll add to it in a little while. I'm running some tests on something right now. (:
<Daskreech> Muwahahaha
<Daskreech> Sorry I do evil laughs anytime there are tests
<russ_> Daskreech: cool i will save that link
<littlegirl> LOL
<g0rs> littlegirl: anytime a person says LOL i would think that they're little :)
<Daskreech> laughing out loud is not limited to short people!
 * Daskreech defends his right to lol!
 * g0rs doesn't say anything
<Daskreech> :)
<littlegirl> g0rs: I see.
 * littlegirl LOLs
<eean> from cron I get "No MTA installed, discarding output"
<eean> in the syslog
<eean> I want to get that output
<eean> I actually do have a /usr/bin/sendmail (just a symlink to msmtp)
<iDanielSan> why is CairoDock always starting twice on my Kubuntu 10.04?
<iDanielSan> kinda anoying
<iDanielSan> no ideas?
<szal> no patience?
<mime1111> hello ppl! anyone knows if there is an equivalent in KDE for the gnome-settings-daemon?
<eean> maybe kded. not really sure what gnome-settings-daemond oes
<eean> *does
<mime1111> thnx. it change the gtk windows theme, apply x11 cursors, and change some icons
<szal> !pm | iDanielSan
<ubottu> iDanielSan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ram___> I am using backtrack 5, Is it possible to install it on a pendrive ?
<szal> ram19890: first of all, this is the wrong place to ask; we don't support BackTrack here
<ram19890> szal: I am a user of Kubuntu, Its a question , not a user daa..
<szal> ram19890: BackTrack != *buntu
<szal> being based on it does not make it that
<ram19890> szal , I am reframing the question again , is it possible to get Ubuntu or waht ever you say on a pendrive ?
<ram19890> I have a persistant linux , before , thats y I am asking , no offence ?
<ram19890> sudo
<iDanielSan> @ram19890: sure u can have a bootable pendrive with ubuntu
<iDanielSan> on it
<iDanielSan> use the Startup Disk Creater
<ram19890> ok where will be the grub ?
<iDanielSan> or UNetbotin
<ram19890> thanks
<ram19890> i will try then :D
<iDanielSan> gud luck
<Valks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<rafytafy> anyone here upgraded via kpkgkit lucid> natty? if so how did it go
<tonymc> is there finally an easy way to enable password-less samba shares?
<tonymc> i mean not involving commandline
<evanvarvell> hi all
<evanvarvell> why did kdewallet disable my wlan card????
<evanvarvell> is there anyone here that can speak?
<evanvarvell> does linux have available to its communities intel wireless drivers?
<tonymc> IIRC they should work out of the box
<tonymc> as for kwallet, you probably pressed "cancel" or input a wrong password
<evanvarvell> \well i could put vista back on my labtop
<tonymc> it wouldn't disable your wlan card though
<evanvarvell> i hit cancel
<BlaXpirit> What about Jockey? It installed wlan driver nicely for me.
<evanvarvell> i don't like saving passwords
<tonymc> i think there was a tick for not saving the password
<tonymc> no there wasn't
<tonymc> but anyway, what is wrong with saving passwords?
<evanvarvell> but even after i put a password in kde wallet as a default incripted security place holder for passwords...........................it disabled my wlan
<tonymc> you can reenable it in network manager applet
<evanvarvell> it would no longer see my wireless network ssid names
<tonymc> tried pressing "more"?
<evanvarvell> saying the wlan card was unavailable
<tonymc> that's odd
<tonymc> i'm not really familiar with wireless troubleshooting as i've never had any problems with it in the first place
<tonymc> but you may try rebooting
<tonymc> i know it's a windows way but i don't remember the exact commandline for restarting the networking daemons
<tonymc> you might try "sudo service networking restart" though
<evanvarvell> ok thank you fot the info
<evanvarvell> for
<tonymc> in the future try not to interfere with kwallet :-)
<tonymc> if you do decide to put windows back on your laptop - i'd advice for windows 7 instead of vista
<evanvarvell> why is that?
<tonymc> it's what vista should have been
<tonymc> vista done right, in other words
<evanvarvell> do you know how much requirements is different between vista and windows 7?
<tonymc> it's almost the same, only way faster
<tonymc> no i don't
<Alantas> I still think it would've been cool if they'd called it "Vista SE".
<tonymc> i've seen windows 7 running on a netbook pretty snappily - that kinda speaks for itself
<tonymc> vista won't even boot until five minutes later
<tonymc> well that's an exaggeration but you get the point
<OerHeks> i would install windows95 since there are no 16 bit virusses, but this is going offtopic
<tonymc> i myself quad boot with two kubuntu's and two windows 7's
<tonymc> evanvarvell anyway, are you trying to make your kubuntu work right now? maybe we can help get things running
<evanvarvell> oh my goodness...................i have just woken uop..........................my minds not in tech mode............................let me get coffee in me first
<tonymc> OerHeks i've tried that mysql vulnerability today on my machine - the virus successfully loaded and launched (latest firefox 6)... under wine. i'm reconsidering the idea of keeping a wine installation around
<evanvarvell> first time used quassel.....................nice and open for text..........good for chat
<evanvarvell> i will be back later after my coffee fill
<evanvarvell> or energy drink fill
<tonymc> evanvarvell i liked konversation more than quassel... until i found out about what quassel can do. now i have quassel running on my server machine and never offline from IRC, haha
<evanvarvell> how can i be sure that kde wallet is secure place for passwords?
<tonymc> evanvarvell it is secure. it's encrypted, you can't open it without the right password.
<tonymc> if you lose your passwords - you lose your wallet. no "password reset" feature.
<evanvarvell> bbl
<tonymc> of course, having a weak password means weaker security, but that's not kwallet's fault anyway
<tonymc> kwallet daemon controls applications' access to kwallet, so if something is trying to access it - it notifies you
<tonymc> of course it's still possible to make another application do whatever you want (e.g. buffer overflows) but i counter that with an option to close the wallet after 10 minutes of inactivity. thus next time a program asks for passwords, it asks me even if it had asked for passwords before.
<tonymc> so kwallet is pretty well secure.
<evanvarvell> afk
<blwesse> hello....
<tonymc> hi
<blwesse> do you know how to download counterstrike:source in playonlinux?
<tonymc> sorry, no idea
<blwesse> - -
<tonymc> but maybe google can helpo
<tonymc> let me see
<blwesse> all right..
<tonymc> i'm not familiar with playonlinux (i don't play games under linux) and not really familiar with CS:S also... so sorry i can't be of any help
<tonymc> the playonlinux website though says that there's a script
<blwesse> thanks
<OerHeks> you need to buy CS, the script will help install.
<clyde> hello
<clyde> bonjour allee
<blwesse> ?
<clyde> VIVE LA FRANCE
<blwesse> hello,everyone.
<blwesse> I want to chat..
<AlexZion> I guys ..., since few days I got a little problem on Kubutnu 11.04 with kde 4.7..., quite randomly the KDM crashes and I'm send back to the login screen , of course losing everything I 'didnt save for a while.......
<AlexZion> I heard on the Italian channel that some other people has the same problem ...., so someone knows where the problem is ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<AlexZion> the only things I can get is "X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly"
<avihay> happened to me once, didn't find anything informative in the logs :-<
<rvb> hello may i ask if there is a command line email client for kubuntu?
<yoga> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> what is the advantage of using chromium over chrom is ubuntu?
<jtheuer> hi, any idea how I can start an ssh-agent inside an ssh session "ssh user@host mycommands.sh" where mycommands shall password-less connect to another ssh host ...
<BluesKaj> jtheuer, the other host has to have the the same public/private rsa key pair on the target ssh host.
<BluesKaj> oops , didn't mean to repeat myself there '
<BluesKaj> jtheuer, this might help, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<jtheuer> BluesKaj: they don't have the same public/private key but I can copy the key to the intermediate host in advance
<jtheuer> thanks for the link!
<i1920x1080> everytime I boot up and enter the desktop for the first time, satan comes out of my speakers and hisses horribly at me during the startup sound... what the hell is going on? God wants to know. By the way, once this is over with, all sounds appear to be normal.
<HipHansiFlo> *Wo bin ich alles hier gelandet*
<HipHansiFlo> wer ist alles deutsch?
<DarthFrog>  !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<HipHansiFlo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<HipHansiFlo> super thx :D
<adwait_sharma> can someone suggest me any good ocr ?
<adwait_sharma> to convert pdf to html
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> adwait_sharma: it's a starndard pdf ?
<adwait_sharma> Peace:yes
<Peace-> adwait_sharma: i mean you can open it with okular?
<Peace-> adwait_sharma: so open that with okular ... and try to search one word
<Peace-> if the pdf it's a real pdf file you can convert it to html
<Peace-> withoput ocr
<adwait_sharma> Peace:let me try :)
<evanvarvell> ..
<pythonsnake> Hello
<Peace-> hi
<pythonsnake> Is there any good firewall gui ?
<Peace-> of course
<pythonsnake> maybe iptables front end ?
<Peace-> easy or complex?
<Peace-> of course
<pythonsnake> feature complete.. complex?
<pythonsnake> :-)
<Peace-> ok i will link to my blog there is the easy and the complex
<Peace-> then you will choose
<Peace-> pythonsnake: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/easy-firewall-for-kde4-kubuntu/
<Peace-> pythonsnake: complex http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/10/09/firewall-for-kde4/
<pythonsnake> nice blog!
<Peace-> pythonsnake:   i will suggest the first one btw
<pythonsnake> second one is _too_ complicated?
<Peace-> pythonsnake: well for me yes ... look at the youtube tutorial for the secondo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UJb6BuJtzA&feature=player_embedded
<pythonsnake> It's sad that all other firewalls are outdated..
<Peace-> the first one for me is ok
<Peace-> pythonsnake: btw have you a router?
<pythonsnake> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789 ?
<pythonsnake> Peace-: Yes
<Peace-> pythonsnake: well if you have a router you don't need of a firewall
<Peace-> just use the router that has an integrated firewall built in
<pythonsnake> something like that ? http://tomsk.wstream.ru/karta/bz/huawei800.jpg
<pythonsnake> yes
<Peace-> pythonsnake: to go into your router you need in my case : open the browser and type 192.168.0.1
<pythonsnake> after?
<Peace-> then there should be an interface of your router
<Peace-> pythonsnake: for example http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvzFHHDvU8E
<pythonsnake> BRB
<pythonsnake> Back, Peace-
<Peace-> pythonsnake: hola
<pythonsnake> que tal?
<Peace-> pythonsnake: well i am italian ... that was like hi
<pythonsnake> bonjourno :-)
<pythonsnake> or
<pythonsnake> ciao
<Peace-> ok, i am sorry but... this si an official channel to support kubuntu so...
<Peace-> we must be serious
<Peace-> have you resolved your problems ?
<pythonsnake> not yet
<pythonsnake> Peace-: you recommend that one ? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<Peace-> pythonsnake: yes
<ahel> jokey-kde has crashed while removing fglrx. now i cannot login anymore
<Peace-> wow
<Peace-> ahel: lsb_release -a
<pythonsnake> Peace-: Thank you
<pythonsnake> ahel: uname -a
<Peace-> y r welcome
<ahel> beta2
<Peace-> ahel: oh well it's a beta man...
<pythonsnake> ahel: #ubuntu+1
<Peace-> ahel: you need to remove the drivers...
<Peace-> ahel: then reinstall the old drivers...
<Peace-> and login
<Peace-> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ahel> yeah i know, but maybe you could tell me what's the name for ¬fglrx
<Peace-> ahel: i don't know i have intel
<Peace-> ahel: btw should be in the wiki
<ahel> eheh you have showed me the wiki page. it's enought! ty Peace-
<oal_> When I press vol up and vol down on my keyboard, nothing changes, only when I change Master F in Alsamixer, I can change sound volume. What's wrong?
<oal_> It has happened before, but I can't remember how I fixed it
<Peace-> oal_: ?
<oal_> Peace-: The volume "display" shows that the volume goes up and down, but it doesn't change
<BluesKaj> oal_, I've been wondering about that myself since karmic .
<oal_> BluesKaj: Insanely annoying
<Peace-> oal_: well it seems a bad configuration
<Peace-> of your audio driver
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i audio
<OerHeks> sound-level tru keyboard works fine her
<oal_> Peace-: http://dpaste.com/622105/
<oal_> OerHeks: yes, it worked yesterday, but not today.
<Peace-> oal_: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> pres F6
<Peace-> select a audio card
<Peace-> i guess it's your nvidia the best
<Peace-> and test
<oal_> Only the intel one shows any bars
<Peace-> ok
<oal_> And none of the bars move when I use my keyboard volume controls
<Peace-> wait i am programming and reading and and and
<BluesKaj> oal_, try the arrow keys
<oal_> BluesKaj: that works when "Master F" is selected
<oal_> But I have to go. Highlight me if someone know the answer, please :)
<Peace-> oal_: basically you need to edit a config file
<Peace-> and try some stuff
<Peace-> oal_: try to read this i have no time right now sorry :( http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/kubuntu-audio-card-that-doesnt-work/
<Peace-> BluesKaj: bye
<pythonsnake> hi
<odo2063> hi, i've tried to install kubuntu on my amd e350 board(with uefi), but it seems to lose the connection to the cdimage(usb-stick/usb-cdrom) at boot time.
<afief> How can I upgrade my ubuntu 11.04 to 10.10 beta?
<genii-around> afief: We do not encourage going to a pre-release distribution. But if you feel you must: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<neil__> I'm trying to search a remote server via ftp in Dolphin, but find still just searches my computer. Are there more search options anywhere?
<odo2063> for everyone interrested in my problem. the board seems to turn off and on some usbports during start so using an other port works for the usb-cdrom-drive
<BarkingFish> erm guys, you might want to watch a user called GreenEqualizer - randomly PM'ing people with a supposed link to a facebook page - I'm not touching this one with a bargepole, he's going straight on ignore.  He's currently in defocus and pm'd me the second i logged in.
<TheEvilPhoenix> BarkingFish:  he PM'd me too
<TheEvilPhoenix> he's not given me the link though
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'd report it to staff if it becomes too annoying.
<TheEvilPhoenix> considering he's already tried twice to do that to me
<TheEvilPhoenix> and failed
<BarkingFish> oh sheds, wrong channel for my message. I meant to send that to #freenode
<TheEvilPhoenix> BarkingFish:  you have failed :P
<BarkingFish> yeah, my mind's elsewhere at the moment. I'm having issues building a kernel module I desperately need to get working.
<TheEvilPhoenix> BarkingFish:  i see
<BarkingFish> I've had no joy with the ipaq.ko module that came with 2.6.38-11-generic, so I got hold of the module code and rebuilt it fresh, including the USBID for my ipaq model which wasn't listed.
<BarkingFish> Now, the module built and generated properly, modinfo can read it, but it won't insmod.
<BarkingFish> I get an error from it:  FATAL: Cannot insert /home/thor/Downloads/ipaqsrc/ipaq.ko - Unknown symbol in module (-1)
<BarkingFish> I'm just wondering what I might have done wrong, since I need the module to work so my iPAQ 1950 (03f0:1c1d) will pick up and sync with my pc.
<tiago_> I remove the libgcrypt package which had some dependencies which were also removed. Now i only have access to the CLI and have managed to mount the iso of ubuntu (i don't own a cd). I can't access the internet, so I can't get the missing packages. Is it possible to retrieve them from the mounted iso?
<BarkingFish> tiago_, If it's ubuntu, and not kubuntu, you're in the wrong channel :)
<BarkingFish> try #ubuntu for some help!
<tiago_> ok thanks.
<avihay> tiago_: sudo mount -ro loop ./CD1.iso /media/cdrom0
<odo2063> is there still the "toram" option in 11.04? and if "yes", howto use it?
<avihay> tiago_: woops, you need something else
<well_laid_lawn> tiago_: the packages should still be in /var/cache/apt afaik
<avihay> tiago_: try man apt-cdrom
<tiago_> well_laid_lawn: how do i get them running? when i try to do dpkg it just tries to find the packages on the internet
<tiago_> avihay: thanks i'll take a look
<well_laid_lawn> tiago_: you need to give the pathto the file
<tiago_> i see, that will probably work
<avihay> or just look at the disk, the packges are there in normal deb files
<alex___> hi guys I just installed the beta2 ofkubuntu 11.10 , and i was wondering about the package manager ..., what's up , I mean ....,in the newone are still missing alot of usefull future if I don't mistake ....
<well_laid_lawn> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<pythonsnake> Hi
<OerHeks> not all packages are ready, or shall return in gnome3
<pythonsnake> Where can I set dns servers
<pythonsnake> secondary primary
<well_laid_lawn> pythonsnake: there's the various network managers or /etc/resolv.conf iirc
<pythonsnake> well_laid_lawn: what is default network manager
<well_laid_lawn> isn't it networkmanager - I run a very minimal setup
<OerHeks> it's on your panel, right below next to the clock
<pythonsnake> got it
<pythonsnake> but no primary or secondary dns
<OerHeks> dns1,dns2,dns3,dns4 ?
<pythonsnake> yes
<OerHeks> 1.1.1.1,2.2.2.2,4.4.4.4 etc
<pythonsnake> cool
<OerHeks> the [...] button next to it, wil open a menu to add dns servers, result is the same
<pythonsnake> Why this FloodBot mess :/
<pythonsnake> OerHeks: /etc/resolv.conf winned
<Alantas> Screensavers. How do I prevent it from shutting the monitor off? There doesn't appear to be an option to that effect. (This is KDE 4.4.5 and I distinctly remember having the Clock screensaver there (in KDE 3.2.3) when I woke up, for many years.)
<avihay> finaly, repository has binary versions of kde 4.7.1
<OerHeks> backports ?
<avihay> I think, didn't check
<avihay> yes, backports
<uberdub> Any one want to take a stab at why my wifi driver is finicky? Its either that or the card itself is faulty
<uberdub> http://pastebin.com/975hdWH1
<uberdub> atheros ath9k driver
<avihay> did you try looking in google if others are haveing the same issue?
<uberdub> yes, ive googled it to no end
<uberdub> its an intermittent issue
<avihay> I think the atheros drivers are very stable
<uberdub> been happening off, and on for months
<uberdub> yeah, the driver seems stable, Im leaning toward the chip itself is faulty
<avihay> anyway, you should specify your exact card model (lsusb/lspci)
<uberdub> well, it comes up as different than what it is actually.
<uberdub> 03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<uberdub> thats what lspci shows
<uberdub> the card is actually a AR5B93
<uberdub> is there any way I can verify its bad hardware? It works if i put the live cd in
<avihay> well, I looked at a few posts, and they mostly point to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8257777&postcount=5
<uberdub> it eventually starts working again, if I reboot, modprobe it for days
<avihay> it's old, but it may still be relevant
<well_laid_lawn> when it stops working have a look at dmesg
<avihay> ^
<uberdub> I have, I posted the results on pastebin
<uberdub> http://pastebin.com/975hdWH1
<uberdub> reading the ubuntu post now
<pythonsnake> is there ufw gui for kde ?
<uberdub> not sure
<uberdub> to comment a line you add the "#" right?
<OerHeks> KDE gui for iptables ?
<well_laid_lawn> uberdub: yep #=comment
<well_laid_lawn> see if this helps too - http://forum.aircrack-ng.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=uc81siq4mgm1dk9480ao2nlr85&topic=6822.0
<uberdub> hmm, Ive read the ubuntu forum thread before
<uberdub> Mine works with the live cd in
<uberdub> which leads me to believe its software
<well_laid_lawn> live cd would be using a different kernel afaik
<uberdub> true
<uberdub> Im going to follow the solution, and if it doesnt work, I can always reedit
<uberdub> just seemed to me commenting out the line in blacklist.conf would uh..blacklist it
<uberdub> to get the backports just use apt-get?
<pythonsnake> I got that error when I try to comppile kcm_ufw
<pythonsnake> ooops
<pythonsnake> :/
<pythonsnake> Is there a gufw for KDE ?
<pythonsnake> I meant a gui firewall
<uberdub> oh gui firewall, dunno
<uberdub> there is guard dog
<uberdub> and firestarter
<uberdub> hmm I cant find these backports
<uberdub> for karmic
<OerHeks> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<OerHeks> i think the karmic repo's are over ..
<pythonsnake> uberdub: out of date
<amichair> my click-on-the-taskbar-clock calendar is gone! Anyone have an idea how to bring it back? Is this a known issue?
<uberdub> hmm, the solution on ubuntu forum isnt quite complete then
<avihay> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<uberdub> the solution says to install karmic backports, but thats not possible
<OerHeks> do you run karmic at this moment ?
<uberdub> no
<uberdub> natty
<OerHeks> use natty backports instead
<uberdub> yeah, I was trying to follow a solution some one had given
<uberdub> and that was to install karmic backports
<amichair> When clicking on the panel's clock, the calendar is empty, as in http://imagebin.org/174990 (in kde 4.7.0 and 4.7.1). Any ideas?
<chrischross> hallo, know somebody the command to register your nickname in quassel-irc
<hipo_> im a big noob i did tar man and pretty much chinese poped up someone told me a way to do it before and it was realy simple the file is call tibia920.tgz
<hipo_> how would i install /compile or w.e that
<well_laid_lawn> hipo_: you were asking this in #xubuntu....
<chrischross> please qry
<chrischross> to nickname register question
<well_laid_lawn> !register | chrischross
<ubottu> chrischross: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sea4ever> Hey all, is anyone aware of whether the emacs special modes like git-blame-mode are included by default?
<sea4ever> It seems like they are not, but I can't figure out which packages provide them.
<sea4ever> I figured it out.
#kubuntu 2011-09-28
<TheEvilPhoenix> hey i accidentially removed the system clock from the bottom panel.  how can i restore it?
<obgorelyi> Приветствую, здесь говорит, кто-нибудь на русском?
<DarthFrog> !ru | obgorelyi
<ubottu> obgorelyi: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zosky> hi yall
<zosky> my kubuntu install has started locking after 2days. kdeinit4 eats the free 2GB ram & 1gb SWAP... then everything grinds to a bloody halt. i did a release upgrade (to natty) a few days ago in hopes it would be all better ... but still. suggestions please
<PadNetPadfoot> AYT
<well_laid_lawn> !english | PadNetPadfoot
<ubottu> PadNetPadfoot: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<PadNetPadfoot> are you there?
<PadNetPadfoot> anyone there?
<well_laid_lawn> there's 234 ppl in here atm
<mase_work> am i invisible again?
<mase_work> i hate when that happens
<Daskreech> TheEvilPhoenix: Did you get an answer for the clock?
<Daskreech> mase_work: I can see you
<mase_work> Daskreech: yeh i know.....it was in reference to people coming in saying, is anyone here
<PadNetPadfoot> see who?
<Daskreech> Who said that?
<PadNetPadfoot> if you can see me you'd know
<Daskreech> [01:28] <> Daskreech: yeh i know.....it was in reference to people coming in saying, is anyone here
<mase_work> never mind
<PadNetPadfoot> well i need assistance and wanted someone to talk to
<Daskreech> ^_^
<PadNetPadfoot> about the issues i'm having
<Daskreech> PadNetPadfoot: that's what <> is here for
<PadNetPadfoot> ?
<PadNetPadfoot> what is that mean?
<Daskreech> never mind it's a joke on mase_work not being able to be seen
<mase_work> yup
<Daskreech> [01:29] <PadNetPadfoot> ?
<Daskreech> the <> goes around people's name's on my client
<Daskreech> mase_work would be <> since he doesn't know if people can see him
<PadNetPadfoot> well <Daskreech> do you know a good appp to write iso files to usb drives?
<mase_work> dd :)
<Daskreech> PadNetPadfoot: dd, unetbootin if you want it bootable Ubuntu has a USB writer
<Daskreech> Fedora has one as well but I can't vouch for it
<Daskreech> PadNetPadfoot: Does it need to be bootable?
<PadNetPadfoot> usig kubuntu
<PadNetPadfoot> ***Mode #kubuntu +knk by PadNetPadfoot
<Daskreech> PadNetPadfoot: Does the ISO need to be bootable when it's done?
<PadNetPadfoot> hoopefully
<Daskreech> PadNetPadfoot: Try netbootin
<Daskreech> If you want a GUI
<PadNetPadfoot> not a req. but really wntd a multiboot selectble linuxx boooooot
<Daskreech> PadNetPadfoot: Did you look at multiboot?
<PadNetPadfoot> any ideass?/
<Daskreech> unetbootin should be able to do that
<PadNetPadfoot> thx
<Daskreech> ok
<iza> hello
<iza> jak tam co tam
<iza> jestem iza
<iza> ale fajnie
<Kolia> iza: po angelsku tutal :)
<Kolia> *tutaj
<iza> ja nie znam amerykanskiego
<student___> :D:D
<Michal_> wdbv
<Michal_> buhahabaaba
<student___> co cie tak cieszy :P
<student____> eeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<student____> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<student____> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<student____> ddddddddddddddd
<student____> sssssssssssss
<student____> aaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBotK1> student____: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<student___> rg;klge
<student___> rgkl;er
<Michal_> rokefeler
<iza> łigi łigi
<student___> co sie skichał :P
<Lysy_> faki
<Michal_> wigi wigi
<iza> łigi łigi
<student___> tiki-tiki :D
<student___> kto tu jest?/
<student___> :"df
<iza> sraka sraka
<student_> kpor!!!!
<iza> spierdala kra pudelko
<student_> kpr!!
<student___> kpr
<student___> :P
<well_laid_lawn> !english | idiots
<ubottu> idiots: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<iza> ja mam kol
<student_> cioty
<student_> aaaa
<iza> fuck this we are polish
<iza> haha
<student_> hfhgj
<student___> exactly :D
<Michal_>                                                      inglisz is for nubs
<student___> nlee
<Lysy_> we are poor asian kids , sorry we have to write this because we will get a bowl of rice for this . Sorry it helps us to survive.
<student_> nyga nyga nyga
<iza> spam
<Groszu> ema
<iza> ey wchodzimy na freewebcam.com
<iza> ????????????????????????????
<student___> gaga
<student___> :D
<student___> haha:D
<Groszu> sialalalaal
<Michal_> łigi łigi
<student_> cipki !!!
<iza> ey bez brzydkich słów
<Groszu> sztukaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!
<iza> gdzie
<Groszu> a w dupie
<Groszu> ;d
<iza> chciałbys żebym cie posmyrał nie
<Lysy_> sztuka ? co ty kurwo xD
<well_laid_lawn> thanks
<Kolia> thanks
<FloodBotK1> Lysy_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> student_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daskreech> :)
<dieter_> Hello: could somebody tell me, where to find detailed informations about the meaning of the preinstalled system users and groups in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> the floodbots should kick themselves off
<transformers> hi
<transformers> no sound help
<transformers> 3G modem internet with mobile sim card not worked help(only for mac and windows)
<transformers> zte mf 192+ 3G internet not work
<OerHeks> transformers, sorry i don't know anything about usb-3G
<Guest1603> hi, can someone help me out with an audio problem?
<Guest1603> i'm using kubuntu 11.04, and i can't get the surround to work
<Guest1603> the front speakers are ok, the center and subwoofer are ok, but i don't hear any sound from the rear speakers
<transformers> OerHeks hello my old friend what is ypor real Name? i`m George
<Guest1603> i already checked the 3.5 jacks, and everything is set up correctly
<transformers> how in NL country people gets interner for netbook on the street? 3G?
<transformers> internet
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<transformers> ubuttu help with 3G usb modem please
<transformers> in 11.04 kubuntu
<transformers> how i can use 3g modem in kubuntu 11.04 (NOT understood)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<transformers> hi
<aajgar> Hi. anyone know how to create a bootable USB with uefi support ? I am using unetbootin but my laptop is not booting from the USB. I have a Lenovo T420 with windows 7 .
<vivp> How to enable wobbly windows in Kubuntu ? I tried to find it but wasn't able to
<aajgar> under system setting, look for desktop effects and then select all effects , look fro wobbly window and check it ,
<OerHeks> vivp did you install ccsm ?
<vivp> OerHeks : No not in Kubuntu . I thought it was only for Kubuntu
<OerHeks> = desktop effects manager
<vivp> OerHeks : *only for UBUNTU
<vivp> OerHeks : Compiz compig settings manager
<OerHeks> you should, also available in Kubuntu
<vivp> aajgar : Thank you. When two windows are open simultaneously  and one windows over the other . When i click on the window on the back the effect is like its slides and comes over this . I don't know the name of this effect. does anyone know ?
<vivp> aajgar : Got wobbly windows. Now searching for this one :)
<Peace->  mmcblk0: error sending status command
<Peace-> -.-
<Peace-> sd card then is unmounted
<Peace-> so if i was copying file :) well i get an error -.-
<transformers> 3G usb modem how install in kubuntu 11 ?
<Peace-> transformers: i have a nokia ... i put it on usb like nokia suite
<Peace-> and that's all
<bigjools> is this the right place to talk about Kubuntu in oneiric problems (I just upgraded from natty)
<Peace-> bigjools: mm no... maybe on the offtopic channel #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu+1
<bigjools> well, it's a kmail2 issue to be precise
<bigjools> I'll try there, thanks
<caldera> hi!
<caldera> Where I can find the driver for this audio device: Audio device: Intel Corporation Unknown device 3b56 (rev 05)?
<caldera> Where I can find the driver for this audio device: Audio device: Intel Corporation Unknown device 3b56 (rev 05)?
<caldera> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !hda | caldera
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | caldera
<ubottu> caldera: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<caldera> Thanks!
<BluesKaj> !via
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. Everytime i update my kubuntu it looks like the flashplugin-nonfree stops working with firefox. Tried to remove it and reinstall with no success. What might be the issue?
<Peace-> hazamonzo: mmm
<Peace-> wait a moment
<hazamonzo> Peace-: Indeed
<OerHeks> hazamonzo,  try the flash-aid plugin from mozilla
<hazamonzo> OerHeks: Worth a shot
<OerHeks> https://addons.mozilla.org/nl/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<Peace-> hazamonzo: i will remove flash
<Peace-> theni will install flash locally
<hazamonzo> OerHeks: Installed. Said i need to run the setup in FF extensions. I see preferences, disable and remove un the extention in the extensions tab
<hazamonzo> *in
<hazamonzo> OerHeks: Nevermind. Found the wizard
<Peace-> hazamonzo: download the flash plugin for linux , extract it on $HOME/.mozilla/plugins
<Peace-> end
<Peace-> of course before you have to remove the old one
<hazamonzo> Peace-: Also worth a shot if Flash Aid fails. Appreciate it :)
<Peace-> for me it has never worked but i have seen a lots of people that said it worked for them
<OerHeks> i wonder, if this occures to FF + chromium users only ..
<hazamonzo> oooo look at that. Almost too easy! Great find OerHeks. Much appreciated. Works like a charm
<hazamonzo> Peace-: Thanks for the help too also appreciated
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<hazamonzo> OerHeks: Thanks!
<flying_sheep> hi
<flying_sheep> i have a problem
<flying_sheep> i’m upgrading KDE, but it hangs at 51% while trying to install liboktetakastencontrollers4
<TheEvilPhoenix> i accidentially removed the system clock from the bottom panel, how can I get it back?
<avihay> TheEvilPhoenix: do you still have that ying and yang symbol?
<avihay> cashaw?
<TheEvilPhoenix> yeah
<avihay> click it, then click add wiget
<avihay> type clock in the search box
<avihay> I prefer the digital
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> i do too :P
<flying_sheep> what can i do to resume/abort the process? i don’t want to risk to bork my kubuntu installation. FYI: the process tree shows two packagekitd processes, one being a child process of the other, while this child packagekitd has one dpkg process as child which is in zombie state
<flying_sheep> help
<transformers_> help install and for work in kubuntu with 3G modem zte mf 192
<transformers_> where is sound device in kubuntu? sound only for began is. music sound not where is it
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: what is the problem?
<Peace-> flying_sheep: mmm this is a bad situation...
<flying_sheep> Peace-: I know. thus i’m posting :S
<Peace-> flying_sheep: you could break the system .... so you have to evaluate what you wanna do ... i will press CTRL C  or close the kpackagekit
<phoenix_firebrd> What is NSS ?
<Peace-> flying_sheep: then i will try to do sudo apt-get update
<Peace-> flying_sheep: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> you should get an error message
<Peace-> run dpkg -a bla bla
<Peace-> so you have to do that ...
<flying_sheep> hmm. what exactly is a zombie process? is there some way to kill it for good ;)
<flying_sheep> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: task manager entry?
<Peace-> flying_sheep: zombie is a process that doesn't run as it should
<flying_sheep> yes, system monitor
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: is the taskmanger entry bothering you?
<fatum_> hello. trying to reinstall kubuntu after adding and not very successfully uninstalling gnome to it. But during the installation, my pc shuts down, every time. any possible reasons?
<flying_sheep> i think that’s where it hangs… packagekitd waits for dpkg, which is a zombie and never finishes
<flying_sheep> my guess
<transformers_> phoenix_firebirdmu 3 g modem with sim card of mobile(drivers only for win and mac) root is a password of provider
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: try to kill it
<Peace-> fatum_: mmm i guess that reinstalling the system should be faster... if you have home separeted
<Peace-> fatum_: btw you should reinstall every kde package...
<flying_sheep> policykit crashed ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: is your modem detected?
<flying_sheep> when trying to ask for my password to kill the root process
<transformers__> modem detected some times
<OerHeks> transformers, is your 3G thing in this list ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<fatum_> Peace-, i am reinstalling the whole kubuntu, now. but I can't, it shuts down during the installation of kubuntu.. i don't understand what are you trying to say
<transformers__> but this model zte mf 192 only for windows
<transformers__> yes 3G
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: so you want to know how to configure your username, passowrd etc?
<transformers__> nothing
<transformers__> i learn install 3g in linux
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: open command prompt and type "sudo lsusb" and see if the modem is detected
<transformers__> ok plese wait a try now
<Peace-> fatum_: download the alternate cd
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: the command prompt is called "konsole"
<OerHeks> for ZTE mf 190 it says : Try wvdial. In Maverick and Natty, after switching, follow the New Connection wizard and you'll be ok.
<OerHeks> maybe for you too ?
<transformers__> i got it about konsole
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: are you talking to transformers_?
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: is your modem listed?
<transformers__> yeah oerheks talk
<fatum_> Peace-, all right. thank you
<transformers__> konsdole write bus
<transformers__> [sudo] password for transformers:
<transformers__> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 04d9:1603 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc.
<transformers__> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<transformers__> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<transformers__> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse
<FloodBotK1> transformers__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<transformers__> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Peace-> fatum_: i guess there is a problem with the kernl
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: stop
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: use paste.kde.org to paste the output
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: is you modem holtek?
<fatum_> Peace-, yeah, but I don't see where it can be. I downloaded it from official kubuntu page and burned it. verified burned cd and tried to install. But somehow, it doesn't work. Can it be, that the system that was on that disk before is causing this problem or does it format the partition right before the installation?
<phoenix_firebrd> is transformers_blocked?
<Peace-> fatum_: nope i guess it's the kernel of the cd
<Peace-> fatum_: linux has kernels
<Peace-> kernels recognize your hardware ...
<phoenix_firebrd> What is this NSS  related to chrome
<Peace-> alternate cd has different stuff that can handle problematic pc
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  are you talking about 11.10 beta 2?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: no
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers_: are you there?
<flying_sheep>  Peace: can’t kill it.
<hazamonzo> Cheers guys!
<Peace-> flying_sheep: sudo pkill name
<flying_sheep> ps aux | grep dpkg → root     19532  0.5  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   17:13   0:37 [dpkg] <defunct>
<flying_sheep> sudo kill -9 19532
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: is there any process named apport?
<Peace-> flying_sheep: killall ?
<flying_sheep> yes, apport is there
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: kill it
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: then try killing your app
<flying_sheep> oh, sry, there wasn’t. it found the grep process :(
<flying_sheep> no apport, and killall doesn”t work, either
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: why dont you simply restart?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: no
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> no
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: why?
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  he he he
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: he is installin and he has probably a broken system
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: why cant he fix?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: 11.04 or 11.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: do you have a live cd?
<flying_sheep> i use 11.04
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: your upgrade crashed?
<flying_sheep> how should a live-cd help  me, as i can’t even reboot without danger
<flying_sheep> yes. kde upgrade from 4.6 to 4.7
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: its for getting here
<flying_sheep> ah, ok
<flying_sheep> the flood bot is a bit oversensitive :)
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: linux system doesn't need to be rebooted like window
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i know
<Peace-> user must learn how to kill the process and repair the system
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  but it is the simplest thing for him
<Peace-> i don't thik so
<Peace-> a system without X server is a mess for a noob
<flying_sheep> m(
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: are you familiar with bash?
<flying_sheep> quite so
<Peace-> flying_sheep: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> flying_sheep: what does it say
<flying_sheep> nothing, most probably, because, as i said multiple times, the system got stuck while performing an upgrade
<Peace-> flying_sheep: it doesn't show you an error?
<Peace-> flying_sheep: if so... you try this : sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-full
<flying_sheep> nope. kpackagekitsmarticon is being dumb and doesn’t recognize something being foul
<Peace-> or maybe
<Peace-> flying_sheep: if so... you try this : sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-standard
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: is there a apt zombie process?
<flying_sheep> no, an dpkg zombie process
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: you don't need to check
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: if you do tha command you will get eventually an error
<flying_sheep> i know, i’m not dumb
<Peace-> flying_sheep: well then have you tried?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  i dont get you
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: it's 4 year that i support linux
<Peace-> here...
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ??
<Peace-> so i know what to do in the most of cases
<Peace-> you have a broken dpkg process?
<Peace-> kill it and redoo the apt-get stuff
<Peace-> that's all
<flying_sheep> ok, Peace, i tried it for you. of couse it didn’t work, and of course it didn’t work because the dpkg zombie still locks /var/cache/whatever
<Peace-> flying_sheep: ok perfect
<flying_sheep> but i don’t get it killed
<Peace-> flying_sheep: now you have to remove the lok
<Peace-> flying_sheep: lock
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: are you angry?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: nope
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: good
<Peace-> flying_sheep: please paste the error
<flying_sheep> it’s german: localized system
<Peace-> there is no problem
<Peace-> paste it
<Peace-> i guess i am smater enougt
<flying_sheep> but i still don’t get how anything should work while the dpkg zombie still blocks the system.
<Peace-> enough
<flying_sheep> *smarter ;)
<Peace-> omg...
<flying_sheep> that was kinda funny
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: his peace is wearing out , watch out
<Peace-> *smart
<flying_sheep> :D
<Peace-> well the problem is not mine :)
<flying_sheep> i believe you, Peace
<phoenix_firebrd> me too
<Peace-> you wanna do what i say well , you don't ? your problem
<flying_sheep> i acknowledge that you are smart
<phoenix_firebrd> me too
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: we need people like you buddy
<tiago> when doing dd to copy my system to an external HD, does it also copy the empty space??
<flying_sheep> but i don’t completely trust the advice to remove the lock while the rogue dpkg process stell shambles around like the zombie that it is
<Peace-> flying_sheep: you have 2 choices
<Peace-> or reboot ... or try to remove a lock folder
<Peace-> choose
<flying_sheep> it’s a crappy choice :D
<flying_sheep> but thanks
<flying_sheep> i think i’ll do the following:
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: thats what neo said in matrix
<flying_sheep> XD
<Peace-> we have cip and chop
<Peace-> *ciop
<flying_sheep> but at least he could decide between blissful ignorance and awful truth
<flying_sheep> i have to decide to reboot into a potentially defunct system or to ignore processes running amok and hoping that everything sorts out
<Peace-> flying_sheep: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/zombies.html
<flying_sheep> i’ll do the fullowing: rescue all my data, delete my system, and try one of peaces choices. if everything goes to waste, i’ll say “fuck it” and install the kubuntu oneiric beta 2
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: i am on 11.10 beta 2
<flying_sheep> thanks for the useful link
 * Peace- has remove the lock a lots of time in bad situation without problems
<Peace-> removed
<Peace-> times
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> *situations
<Peace-> -.-
<systemclient> nm does not give me any feedback on VPN, it just does not connect. How can I diagnose that?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: you can remove the lock
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: the process is dead and it wont do any harm
<Peace-> ....
<flying_sheep> ok, should i kill the parent then?
<Peace-> at least someone has read
<flying_sheep> huh? who didn’t?
 * Peace- is teaching linux
<Peace-> xD
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: If this was my problem , i would have done what peace told
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  is there any skull like mouse pointer in kde or in  ubuntu linux?
<flying_sheep> yes
<flying_sheep> you can test it via xkill
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep:  are you talking to me?
<flying_sheep> yes
<flying_sheep> sry
<flying_sheep> xkill uses this cursor
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: oh, i thought my system was hacked
<flying_sheep> press esc to stop it if you don’t want to kill a program
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: To active xkill you can do
<Peace-> CTL ALT ESC
<Peace-> ctrl
<flying_sheep> cool, didn’t know that
<flying_sheep> i always used krunner
<Peace-> too much work
<Peace-> i am lazy
<flying_sheep> ok, lock removed, now performing upgrade
<flying_sheep> sorry for not trusting you at first, but i’m always sceptical if i don’t understand something (such as dpkg/apt)
<Peace-> flying_sheep: i am nowardev .. i did some program for kubuntu
<Peace-> i mean for kde
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what is it?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: vlc append
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: search on kde apps
<Peace-> plasma panels script
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ok
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: http://nowardev.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/gnome-defaltt-panel-kde.gif
<flying_sheep> Peace-: the link about zombies convinced me. i didn’t know that these don’t block their parent processes, and thus figured that the zombie would be able to cause harm
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: good work buddy, is it written using qml?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: what?
<Peace-> i have used javascript for the panel script
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: one min
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: good, have you tried qml?
<Peace-> nope
<Peace-> i am not good enough and i have few time
<flying_sheep> Peace-: the upgrade after removal of the lock didn’t even fail.
<Peace-> flying_sheep: so it's upgraded ?
<flying_sheep> i think so. gonna reboot
<Peace-> ok
<flying_sheep> took suspiciosly short time, though
<flying_sheep> thanks you both
<flying_sheep> brb
<flying_sheep> (i hope :P)
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep:  yw
<Peace-> ok here in italy it's late
<Peace-> i have to go to run
<Peace-> bye
<flying_sheep> re
<flying_sheep> didn’t seem to upgrade…
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: wb
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: doesn’t recognise the update anymore
<flying_sheep> i.e. sudo apt-get update; sudao apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing
<flying_sheep> and dolphin and kate still say i’m running kde 4.6.5
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: so what is the present kde version?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep:  one min
<phoenix_firebrd> have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -a?
<flying_sheep> no, i’m trying now
<flying_sheep> it’s asking me all kind of irrelevant stuff -.-
<flying_sheep> *kinds
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: do it
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: if you are in doubt simply press enter
<flying_sheep> i hope it doesn’t do any harm if i tell him to install grub an both HDs…
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: is it asking so?
<flying_sheep> yes
<flying_sheep> it asks on which devices to install it
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: sudo fdisk -l should tell you the boot disk
<flying_sheep> too late, already installed it on both (/me being an idiot)
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: it ok
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: do you have a windows os?
<flying_sheep> you mean i fucked it?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: do you have?
<flying_sheep> yes
<flying_sheep> i’m expecting you to answer: “now you don’t have it anymore”
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep:  is the config work finished?
<flying_sheep> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: can you check the kde version now?
<flying_sheep> it said it found windows 7 so i guess the windows thing is ok
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: may be
<flying_sheep> kate still says 4.6.5
<flying_sheep> is there a better place to look?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: one min
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: is kde 4.7 available in normal channel in 11.04?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: or are using ppa?
<flying_sheep> ppa, most likely. i’ll look if they got deactivated
<afief> Anybody noticed that in 11.10 without compositing notifications have a black border?
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: its cool
<flying_sheep> kubuntu-ppa/backports was deactivated,
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: are you on kubuntu-low-fat-settings?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep:  he he
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: so you know your way
<flying_sheep> umm, how did that happen? all other ppas were still activated oO
<afief> phoenix_firebrd: not that I'm aware of. I upgraded this morning and turned compositing off because my graphic card ran hot
<flying_sheep> thanks :D
<flying_sheep> btw: how can you quickly answer to someone in quassel? double click enters chat
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: do you know about the tab completing of nicknames?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep:  press p and  then press tab
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: kubuntu-low-fat-settings made my system considerably fast
<afief> phoenix_firebrd: could you tell me how to enable it?
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: just install it.
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: its just settings
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: search this in muon "kubuntu-low-fat-settings" or use apt-get to install "kubuntu-low-fat-settings"
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: didn’t know. cool. “pho<tab>”
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: p<tab> works already :D
<afief> phoenix_firebrd: cool, will try it as soon as apt-get finishes it's current operation
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: cool
<phoenix_firebrd> afief: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: so upgarde in progress?
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: yes. thanks again. didn’t know what could have deactivated the ppa…
<flying_sheep> now the dist-upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger:  busy?
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: is ubuntuone-kde complete and stable?
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: if we are talking about the same program, it doesn’t even work
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: you mean ubuntuone-kde?
<flying_sheep> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: i wont get a alert if you dont use my nickname
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: it was developed some time ago for gsoc (i guess), immediately afterwards, ubuntu one was changed so radically that ubuntuone-kde totally broke and fixing would have required an almost total rewrite
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: oh
<OerHeks> ubuntu one is not working here, we are forgotten
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: so we are left with the gtk  one
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: unless someone made the (apparently big) effort recently, no, it doesn’t work
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: harald was working on it, i guess he will update it
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: apachelogger?
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: ya
<flying_sheep> that was the guy that abandoned it some time ago. if you have recent news that he picked it up again, please tell me!
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: i haven't heard any news about it
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: then we’re out of luck. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntuone is tumbleweed
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: my upgrade is finished! yay! KDE 4.7!
<phoenix_firebrd> flying_sheep: cool, enjoy
<flying_sheep> phoenix_firebrd: but before that, i’m going to a party. cu, and thanks again
<phoenix_firebrd> transformers__: !russian
<phoenix_firebrd> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Unit193> Syntax is !test | phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Unit193: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> !russian | transformers__
<ubottu> transformers__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mr-rich> How do I tell kubuntu NOT to automount audio CDs?
<phoenix_firebrd> mr-rich: see the settings in settings -> removable drives
<mr-rich> phoenix_firebrd: auto mounting is off ...
<mr-rich> I need to mount an audio CD in a vbox ...
<mr-rich> and kubuntu keeps grabbing it first ...
<TheEvilPhoenix> mr-rich: you need the CD mounted in the host system for it to be useable in VBos
<TheEvilPhoenix> VBox*
<TheEvilPhoenix> mr-rich:   you need to tell teh CD device on the vbox'd item to use the CD drive on the host system
<mr-rich> TheEvilPhoenix: I did that ... kubuntu still keeps grabbing it ...
<TheEvilPhoenix> its supposed to
<TheEvilPhoenix> if  the host system doesnt detect it
<TheEvilPhoenix> the virtual one wont
<OerHeks> in vbox, go to mediamanager and delete the iso
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: does it need any guestos addons?
<mr-rich> phoenix_firebrd: Guest additions are installed ...
<mr-rich> Under devices, I select the host CD Drive ...
<mr-rich> I put in an audio CD and iTunes is supposed to launch ... or is it ... ? lemme check that ...
<mr-rich> nope ... audio CD is not being recognized in vbox ...
<phoenix_firebrd> mr-rich:  i have to leave now, please ask someone for help, sorry
<cesare1> ciao a tutti
<BarkingFish> ciao cesare1 :)
<transformers> Good night and thank India for help
<BarkingFish> !it | cesare1
<ubottu> cesare1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cesare1> join#ubuntu-it
<transformers> Обернитесь .......Обернитесь и пройдите сквозь меня красной нитью я не знаю кто вы есть и какой несете крест обернитесь я здесь с любовью к проекту Kubuntu
<transformers> official russian site kubuntu please enjoy http://www.kubuntu-11-10.narod.ru
<transformers> Turn around i`m here song for Kubuntu
<bkovacs> Anyone running kubuntu 11.10 beta 2
<midnight> hola
<midnight> hello spanish
<midnight> es
<midnight> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
#kubuntu 2011-09-29
<tiago> does anyone know how to, when downloading packages with sudo apt-get, to: (1) explicitely say if they are 64 or 32 bit, (2) download even the ones already present in the system
<tiago> and (3) put them in a specific folder
<Daskreech> tiago: if you are on a 64 bit repo they will be 64 bit
<Daskreech> apt-get --download-only
<tiago> I'm in a 32bit, I want 64
<Daskreech> tiago: They all go to a specific folder
<Daskreech> tiago: then use a 64 bit repo but most likely you will jsut have to pull them from wget
<tiago> from where?
<g0rs> Daskreech: my computer cpu is 64 bit dual core. I always run 32 bit os's . Does it make any difference if I try a 64 bit operating system?
<DarthFrog> g0rs: No.
<DarthFrog> g0rs: It might run faster.
<g0rs> DarthFrog: have you noticed any difference?
<DarthFrog> g0rs: I don't do anything that's compute intensive, so no I haven't.
<Daskreech> tiago: packages.ubuntu.com
<Daskreech> g0rs: You can have a small speed boost and can use more memory
<g0rs> DarthFrog: the computer heats up very fast  althought it migth be something to do with a heatsink.
<Daskreech> other than that for a desktop it's not that much different
<DarthFrog> g0rs: Time to crack the case and use a vacuum cleaner.
<DarthFrog> Clean your air filters, too.
<g0rs> DarthFrog: I did that  a few times :)
<g0rs> DarthFrog: the design of my laptop is bad. CPU fan is located underneath  it. It would have been nicer if they made it sidewards.
<DarthFrog> g0rs: Get a laptop cooling pad.
<g0rs> DarthFrog: I was going to get another computer soon.
<DarthFrog> Seems a bit extreme to me. :-)
<g0rs> DarthFrog: I need two. One for linux and theother for business.
<g0rs> :)
<kimmy_x_99> hi guys new to kubuntu
<kimmy_x_99> what are the minimum requirements please
<OerHeks> kimmy_x_99,  > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu#System_requirements
<kimmy_x_99> thank you
<kimmy_x_99> i have a old laptop
<kimmy_x_99> i suppose best will be xubuntu then
<kimmy_x_99> its has 512 MB memory
<Lithos84> kimmy_x_99: You could also try Lubuntu.
<kimmy_x_99> ok great
<kimmy_x_99> if i try xubuntu
<kimmy_x_99> should  i go for 10.04
<kimmy_x_99> or later
<OerHeks> go for 10.04 LTS
<kimmy_x_99> thanks, I see lununtu is quite slick  any feeback
<[Relic]> how do you kill a process that doesn't want to die
<OerHeks> find the related package that goes with it
<Lithos84> [Relic]: sudo killall <process>
<[Relic]> nvm, the system monitor simply didn't bother to remove it from the list
<[Relic]> anyone know of the logitech g300 mouse has been added to the next version yet?
<tiago> how can i get the urls for several name packages for a specific architecture, any ideas?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<akis> hi all.
<akis> how can i check if a program is installed on my system 10.04?
<Lithos84> akis: sudo aptitude show <package>
<akis> ok. thanks. it is not a package. it is an executable file from a cd-rom. the cd's instructions say that is installable in redhat, mandrake and debian. i clicked on file but nothing happened. is it possible to have been installed and issomewhere hiding or it is not installed. actually i don't want to be installed on my system, but how can i check it?
<well_laid_lawn> doyou know the name of the file?
<akis> yes, of course i konw it
<well_laid_lawn> try    find / -iname filenameyouknow
<akis> i got permision denied
<well_laid_lawn> that'll happen for a few files
<well_laid_lawn> not all of them
<well_laid_lawn> try    find / -iname filenameyouknow 2> /dev/null
<well_laid_lawn> if the permission errors annoy you
<akis> find: paths must precede expression: /dev/null
<well_laid_lawn> works fine here - copy the line you ran into chat
<akis> find / -iname Activate_B1_Linux /dev/null
<well_laid_lawn> you forgot the 2>
<akis> Activate_B1_Linux is the file i am searching if it is installed
<well_laid_lawn> try    find / -iname filenameyouknow 2> /dev/null
<akis> oh ok.
<akis> it works. the system returns in prompt line without finding something. is it ok?
<akis> or is it possible to be installed with a diffent name?
<well_laid_lawn> from google there should be an uninstall routine to run just  to be sure
<akis> what kind of uninstall routine? and is it possible to have been installed although it is installable on other distributions of linux?
<well_laid_lawn> if it was an installer it could have installed who knows how many files
<well_laid_lawn> from this search - http://www.google.com.au/search?q=activat_b1_linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=oz9&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=activate_b1_linux&pbx=1&oq=activate_b1_linux&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=7876l7876l0l8765l1l1l0l0l0l0l361l361l3-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=aeb2e6fb8f9caa11&biw=1362&bih=634
<akis> is it possible to find any files from the time/date of installation? i know exactly the time/date of the installation if actually happened.
<well_laid_lawn> find has those options iirc
<well_laid_lawn> man find
<akis> what do i have to do?
<well_laid_lawn> try find / -cmin "n"   where "n" is minutes ago file was changed
<akis> permission denied again!
<well_laid_lawn> of course, but it is just for some files - add the 2> /dev/null to the end of the command again
<akis> the system return only one file. is it possible to put a range of minutes. for example from 600 min to 800 min?
<well_laid_lawn> not that I know of - it won't work a second time
<well_laid_lawn> run it again and that file won't show
<akis> yep that is true.
<akis> does this command show what happened in tha special minute or everything since then?
<well_laid_lawn> it will just show what files were changed within that time
<akis> within that time since now?
<well_laid_lawn> so if you used -cmin 60 it will show files changed in the last 6o min
<akis> oh ok. that's fine.
<well_laid_lawn> sorry I had that wrong
<akis> it showed only one file
<well_laid_lawn> so if you used -cmin 60 it will show files changed 60 mins ago
<akis> oh that is not fine at all!
<akis> how can i see what files have been changed from tha time since now?
<well_laid_lawn> find has a -anewer option but you need a file that was changed before the ones you want to find
<well_laid_lawn> read   man find
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal
<ryzzan> hi, everybody
<ryzzan> anyone knows a server and channel to download series/movies in irc?
<Tm_T> ryzzan: sorry, but that's not a subject we allow to happen here
<ryzzan> Tm_T: sry then...
<ryzzan> =X
<akis> ok thanks. i haved to go now. i will be back.
<JNahodil201> Well hello everyone
<ubuntu_> try je weh
<akis> is it an executable file for debian/mandrake executable in kubuntu? does any installation happen when double-click to it. i did it but nothing happened. is there any chance that this file wrote anything on my system? and how can i find out if it did? because i prefer not to be installed.
<dunya> well
<tonymc> dunya kulakova? :-)
<j0naslarss0n> is it just me or does kde-look.org look strange? all images/background is gone...?
<dunya> oh
<tonymc> something with styles i guess
<tonymc> maybe server is down
<dunya> im new here playing w all the settings
<j0naslarss0n> ah ok .. ty Im trying to edit some content which was impossible .. almost drove me insane. Guess I'll wait then
<tonymc> dunya don't play with X11 settings though :-)
<kikinovak> Hi. I just installed Kubuntu 11.04. I added the PPA repo (add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa), did apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade... and nothing. No updates available. This is strange.
<kikinovak> Did the same config on my laptop here, which brought me from KDE 4.6.2 to 4.6.5.
<kikinovak> Any idea what's wrong here ?
<kikinovak> FYI, I'm using Apt-Cacher as a package proxy on my server.
<Alantas> I put a Folder View widget on the desktop. Is there a way to make it appear on only one virtual desktop, rather than all? (KDE 4.4.5, if it matters.)
<russ_> Alantas: i know you can have different widgets on different desktops
<bittin>  Hello, iam trying to install an Logitech Quickcam Express webcam with volume id 046d:0870 in Debian what do i want?
<well_laid_lawn> try /j #debian
<russ_> Alantas: System settings/Workspace appearance and behavior/workspace behavior/Virtual desktops you will see check mark to have different widgets on each desktop
<Alantas> russ_: Looks like the System Settings arrangement has changed since the KDE version I'm using. Mine seems to be under General → Look & Feel → Desktop → Workspace. The only relevant option here seems to be for the Dashboard: "Show desktop widgets" vs "Show an independent widget set". I tried changing it to the latter, but it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<Alantas> I removed the widget, and saw it gone from all desktops. I re-added it, and it's back on all desktops.
<russ_> ahh im running 4.6.2
<Alantas> 4.4.5 here. Picked up kubuntu-desktop for kicks back in February. Guess things have changed since then. Hehe.
<Alantas> (Still better than running 3.2.3 for *five years*...)
<russ_> its got to still be there somewhere maybe? maybe not hehe
<russ_> let me check somethin
<vista_killer> hi i have a problem after the last updates in oneiric 11.10
<well_laid_lawn> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<vista_killer> wait you can help me is general problem..
<vista_killer> libc6 and libc6:i386 are both install and both is broken
<vista_killer> when i try to give -f install it returns for a missing locale package
<well_laid_lawn> the good folks in #ubuntu+1 will know more about it
<Alantas> (If libc were broken, I wonder if the system would even boot, let alone get you on IRC...)
<russ_> click on the cashew icon on the top right of your desktop and click “zoom out”. Your desktop will be shrunk down, and a menu will appear on the left. Click “configure plasma” and check the box that says “different activity for each desktop”.
<vista_killer> libc is both install
<vista_killer> libc6 and libc6:i386
<vista_killer> the question first is wich of them i have to keep
<russ_> Alantas: does your KDE 4.4.5 have that?
<Alantas> russ_: Hmm, I see a menu, but it only has: Lock widgets, Shortcut settings, Add panel, Add activity, Zoom out. Plus a little tab in the lower-right of the zoomed-out desktop with things for the desktop itself.
<russ_> try zoom out
<Alantas> That *is* what I see when I zoom out. (Sorry, should've mentioned that.)
<Alantas> ...However, curiously, I notice that that menu only appears on this one desktop. I wonder if that's the trick?
<russ_> possibly
<russ_> possibly try to switch to the other desktop then hit that icon at top letf and hit add widget
 * Alantas plays around with it.
<Alantas> Apparently you can add more than one desktop wallpaper activity thing. Pretty trippy...
<russ_> yeah i do that too
<russ_> i also setup mine so that one desktop 1 for my widgets is nothing but working widgets and desktop 2 games and desktop 3 only art related widgets pretty neat
<Alantas> I can add a widget to a particular one and it'll only appear in that one, but if I zoom back into one, it appears on all workspaces.
<Alantas> I don't see an obvious way to send a particular activity to a particular workspace.
<russ_> did you look in compiz?
<russ_> might beable to to be in there
<russ_> either that or you can update KDE to 4.6 :)
<Alantas> I don't know if what I'm using counts as Compiz or not. What I do have is, it's set up where I can push the cursor into the lower-left corner to get a cube view of all workspaces. That's how I noticed the zoom-out menu only appears on the one workspace.
<vista_killer> is there a command to remove one of the pakage without autoremove and depencies?
<Alantas> *Shrugs* Guess it's not doable in my version. Oh well, not the end of the world, was just curious if/how it'd be done.
<russ_> i mean hell you can update to KDE 4.6
<russ_> Then its as easy as System settings/Workspace appearance and behavior/workspace behavior/Virtual desktops you will see check mark to have different widgets on each desktop
<Alantas> I know I can upgrade, but I don't feel it's worth the trouble right now.
<Alantas> Thanks for looking, though. :)
<russ_> not a problem
<russ_> but
<russ_> i do beleive compiz can do it
<russ_> open term type ccsm
<russ_> its got widget layering settings
<Alantas> 11.9 MB to apt-get that...
<erigais> Does anyone know the name of the program in kubuntu that lets you switch between languages?
<erigais> liek letting you type in other languages?
<erigais> using other sets of characters
<Alantas> There's a "Regional & Language" thing under System Settings, that I can see anyway. Also a "Keyboard & Mouse" that may be what you're looking for.
<erigais> not quite
<erigais> its a program, l ets me switch between alphabets using a u.s. keyboard, im trying to use jp text but jp has too many characters for english keyboard
<erigais> it also supports chinese and russian
<erigais> damn i cant remember the name of it to save my life
<Alantas> Ah. I thought I saw something to that effect when browsing around...
<Alantas> Try right-clicking in the text entry field and look for something about "IM".
<erigais> thats not it
<erigais> its a program
<erigais> pops up neard your clock widget
<erigais> shows which alphabet you are currently on
<erigais> im searching for it on the internet also, just so much information for windows stuff clogging me search
<Alantas> It's might be a widget. I looked in mine, though, and I don't see anything to the effect of "show current layout", though.
 * Alantas keeps looking
<russ_> erigais: from searching i found
<russ_> To easily switch between layouts, install the Keyboard Indicator in one of your panels. Right-click on a panel, select Add to Panel and then select Keyboard Indicator. Once it's installed, you can click on it anytime to switch layouts.
<erigais> kk ill try
<russ_> hope that works
<Alantas> I'm also seeing System Settings → Regional & Language → Keyboard layout → "Show indicator for single layout". (But I'm on an old KDE version, so your results may vary.)
<russ_> but i also have no idea is this is for Gnome or KDE all i did was just search and found something close to what your looking for lol
<russ_> but im sure you can just as easily use a keyboard widget
<Alantas> Surely there's a standard way to do this. What do Japanese KDE users do?
<russ_> they setup their system for JP
<erigais> ahh i found it
<erigais> its a program called anthy
<russ_> and most of the time from within their other clients like chat and IRC you can translate
<russ_> use scripts
<erigais> well the problem is if the keyboard has english characters, you have to type like, the romaji it goes to the character then you hit enter and get the char
<russ_> anthy huh well cool glad you found it :)
<erigais> thankyou for the assistance
<erigais> :D
<russ_> exactly
<Alantas> Speaking of layouts, I did a full system upgrade (or something) — from KDE — back when I first got kubuntu-desktop going, and it mangled my customized layout and I had to dig up some files to get it back into place. ;_;
<Alantas> So I'm kinda wary of doing big upgrades.
<russ_> Like for spanish á — RightAlt + a
<Alantas> First discovered this when I logged back in to Xfce. "brb" indeed. :P
<russ_> damn hehe
<Alantas> Mine's based on US International or whatever it is, with dead keys on AltGr. So for me, I hit right alt + semicolon, then a, to get á.
<russ_> yeah with dead keys layout
<well_laid_lawn> !info ibus
<ubottu> ibus (source: ibus): New input method framework using dbus. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 384 kB, installed size 3516 kB
<erigais> anyone know the hot key to switch to next virtual desktop?
<russ_> i use mouse scroll wheel
<Alantas> For me: Right-click the Pager widget (in the panel) → "Configure virtual desktops" → Switching → "Shortcuts" section will show them and let you edit.
<russ_> but i thought it was like shift + right or something
<Alantas> Mine seems to be set for Ctrl+F1, +F2 etc. I don't *think* I edited those, so those might be the defaults.
<russ_> depends on how you have it all setup
<russ_> you can make it anything hehe
<russ_> could be
<erigais> ah yeah it was ctrl f2 etc for me too
<Alantas> Mostly I use the cube switcher thing. I'm sure it does eventually get old, but that has yet to happen. Wheeee
<russ_> defaults
<erigais> i like to use default, easier to remember
<erigais> if i upgrade
<erigais> or use another hd or something
<russ_> i love the scroll mouse wheel to switch its fast!
<Alantas> System Settings → Desktop → Screen edges → lower-left corner set to "Desktop cube".
<Alantas> My mouse wheel is kinda dodgy, so I'm wary of putting critical things on it.
<russ_> bummwer
<ziogelis77> Hi, i have a veird problem with desktop effects in Kubuntu Oneiric – here is a screenshot: http://db.tt/Jh3XgFVs  Could someone comment?
<ziogelis77> and here: http://db.tt/ODZSAJGv
<Alantas> It *works*, but sometimes it'll trigger when idle, like it doesn't settle into place right away.
<russ_> gotcha
<ziogelis77> The window decorations are completely distorted.
<ziogelis77> This problem disappears if desktop effects are disabled
<Alantas> Hmm. Try fiddling with the desktop effects options?
<Alantas> (Which one's Oneiric? 11.10? I can never remember which is which...)
<russ_> Yes
<russ_> Beta
<russ_> for an OS i go with stable only
<russ_> apps? sure why not test some betas
<Alantas> 2011-10. Ubuntu... for the FUTURE!
 * Alantas is on 10.04. LTS + lazy upgrader = win
<russ_> haha
<Alantas> Lucid, I think.
<russ_> im very very happy and pleased with 11.04
<russ_> everything worked!!! right from the rip!
<russ_> i would drop mac and win for this
<russ_> hell i even got winamp working just fine in WINE hehe
<russ_> and photoshop
<Alantas> Would? You haven't already? I kicked Windows aside in 2004.
<russ_> would meaning i still dual boot
<russ_> i have win 7 ultimate as well
<russ_> and a mac
<Alantas> For Slackware 10.0, which looked like the closest thing to a "neutral" distro to my newbie eyes at the time, but in retrospect was like learning to swim by diving into the deep end of the pool~!
<russ_> yeah man i know that feeling i started with slack along time ago and i always wanted to try LFS (Linux From Scratch) i just never did
<Alantas> (I figured neutral = wouldn't be locked in to any particular distro's ways, but in retrospect, locked me *out* of *all* of them. x_x)
<Alantas> Used that (and KDE 3.2.3) till 2009. Had been wanting to go to Ubuntu, and did.
<russ_> i went from slack to redhat back in the day then tryed debian and suse and all the ubuntus
<Alantas> I dual-booted for a few months, but eventually went all in.
<Alantas> (98SE didn't exactly measure up.)
<Alantas> Only regret was that I didn't do it sooner.
<russ_> i cant go all in i have to have mac and win for certain things but hey linux to me is fun and interesting and a challenge is why i like it
<ziogelis77> Well, I usually prefer "stable" versions, but to install a stable when a new stable is just around the corner – I was not sure I would like to do the upgrades afterwards
<Alantas> The only Windows-specific things I have use for, all run in WINE well enough. I've never used a Mac.
<russ_> i had a thought the other day wonder when Android OS will come to PC lol
<russ_> wonder if theirs a Android emu?
<Alantas> Linux has everything else I need covered much better than Windows ever has.
<Alantas> ziogelis77: Well, 11.10 will eventually be stable, but till then, it's not.
<Alantas> In your position, I'd probably just stick with whatever I'm currently using, and wait till it's officially out before upgrading.
<russ_> upgrades arent bad as long as you got the backups :)
<russ_> i beleive in clean installs
<russ_> but i also beleive you dont HAVE to upgrade unless you just want too
 * Alantas nods.
<Alantas> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<russ_> besides upgrading just means more options of certain things i mean if i was a guru total guru in console then console is all i would use
<Alantas> I ran the same install for five years. You can wait a month. :P
<russ_> well said
<Alantas> I can rock a console when I need to, but for that I just use an xterm or Konsole or the like.
<russ_> i might one day just drown myself in console only god knows i need too
<russ_> xwin will never touch console anyways its all candy for the sore eyes
<Alantas> And if I'd waited longer to switch from Slackware to Ubuntu, then my first impression of KDE4 might've been good enough not to send me looking for other DEs and settling on Xfce. :-\
<russ_> Xfce i tyryed
<russ_> i tryed BSD and FreeBSD i tryed almost everything
<russ_> when Redhat was Redhat i did like that alot though before it became RIpoff Hat
<Alantas> I swore by KDE3 all those years, and figured I'd make first *buntu contact with Kubuntu, but I was told it's better to install straight Ubuntu and pick up KDE from within that. So I did. Pretty, but sluggish and hard to use.
<russ_> ahhh yeah
<Alantas> That was in 2009. Earlier this year, I was bored and decided to give it another go. It's better than I remembered, but still is kinda sluggish. I don't think this thing would boot from stone-cold to responsive-desktop in under a minute the way it does in Xfce, for example.
<Alantas> I'm sure I could bludgeon it into working shape with some effort, but it's just so *pretty* with Oxygen and Plasma and the like, so I'm reluctant to do such a thing. :P
<russ_> systems will be crazy bogged once you have hundreds of desktop environments installed right now i can boot into KDE and GNOME and ubuntu and ubuntu classic thats it
<russ_> gnome sucks
<Alantas> I'm having fun with the wallpaper rotation thing, and Okteta is the only non-crappy non-console hex editor I've found (you'd think Linux would be *teeming* with awesome hex editors...), and I'm liking Kate's Ruby mode.
<russ_> hate hate hate it
<Alantas> I'm with you on GNOME. I hated it in 2004 when I was first touching base with Linux (used Fluxbox for a while, then settled on KDE3). Hated it in Ubuntu proper (settled on Xfce, which is basically GNOME without the crap).
<russ_> KDE 4 is def the pretty shit :)
<Alantas> I can (and have) spent many hours just fiddling with the appearance of it.
<russ_> same
<russ_> i just now started to like find pic's of all my hardware online and then make those into icons and try to make all my icons look real as i can
<Alantas> I need a bigger monitor. 1024x768 *is* on speaking terms with KDE4, but just barely.
<russ_> and instead of just showing an icon of a harddrive its actually THAT hdd
<Alantas> (I'm still using a CRT. Imagine that!)
<russ_> im running good 22" flat
<Alantas> Well, icons are meant to be visible/"read"able at small sizes. A photographic icon would just look like "some device" at typical icon sizes.
<Alantas> Unless you use huge icons or something.
<russ_> yeah you make them a little bigger
<Alantas> I'd love to get a 1920x1080 flatscreen.
<russ_> mine only does HDMI 1680x1050 @ 60Hz
<Alantas> I'd probably think of multiple drives by their size or their designation (sda, sdb) rather than what the physical drive looks like. Especially since it's hidden in the case most of the time. :P
<russ_> im talkign eye candy
<russ_> instead of a cheap looking icon
<Alantas> I ran 1280x1024 on this monitor for a long time. I *still* have slight burn-in of the icon/panel setup I had in KDE3 back in the day. (GNOMEish setup, with launcher icons along the top, and a multi-tiered taskbar along the bottom).
<russ_> i use actually really what that thing is for the icon instead of just all the HDD's look the same
<Alantas> But one day, a year or two back, the monitor decides it doesn't like 1280 anymore. Now the most it can do is 1024. ;_;
<Alantas> I can remember back in the late 90s when 1024 was the "huge" resolution! Fun to gawk at for a bit before going back to 800x600 where you can pull off more than 8-bit color mode.
<russ_> thats still fine
<russ_> yeah lol
<Alantas> Now it's the "get cramped when doing anything with more than one window" mode. ;_;
<russ_> i run every game and everything what my monitor's defaulted too 1680x1050 everythinsg nices
<Alantas> That'd be pretty awesome.
<Alantas> But I like the idea of that magic number, HD size, 1920x1080.
<russ_> but i run 8 gig ram amd phenom II x4 3.2 ATI 5670 HD
<Alantas> Dunno how well it'll play with the connector I've got, though. Might need a video card too to make it work well. :-\
 * Alantas is using a hand-me-down machine with onboard video. Works well enough so far.
<russ_> i read of some problems with Kubuntu 64bit but so far so good i had no issues
<Alantas> Hell, TORCS is playable. That's about the most intense graphics I've needed in all these years. Hehe.
<russ_> lol
<russ_> cant wait for Lutris to get all final
<Alantas> But I think the connector, that bridges the computer and the monitor, is analog. VGA?
<russ_> got it installed now but it dont do shit lol
<Alantas> *Looks on WP again* Yeah, VGA connector. It's analog, I think.
<russ_> yes
<Alantas> No idea if it'd be nice and crisp on a non-CRT at high resolutions like 1920x1080.
<Alantas> If so, no problem. But if not...
<russ_> thing about CRT vs LSD is Hz
<russ_> LCD
<russ_> like mine for example i can run everything full maxed out 1680x1050 but only 60hZ
<Alantas> I can sing the praises of CRT over LCD. But if/when I do get a monitor upgrade, I'd be happy enough with LCD.
<russ_> thats all my monitor will do is 60hz
<Alantas> That's all *mine* will do, too, and it's CRT. LCD at 60 Hz would be an improvement.
<russ_> it may do 75 if i go lower res i dont know
<russ_> but higher the Hz better the frames in games
<Alantas> LSD at 60 Hz would be stunning, but I'm content with not trying *that*. :P
<russ_> LOL
<russ_> shit its 6:23am
<russ_> got to be at work at 11am lol
<Alantas> Oh dear.
<russ_> still have to sleep
<russ_> looks like 3 hours of sleepage for me
<russ_> the only reason i stayed up this late was i wasnt out of beer yet
<russ_> lol
<Alantas> Best get to it. 3 hours of sleep will kick your ass, but not as badly as 0 hours will.
<russ_> exactly
<russ_> well good night bro
<russ_> nite people
 * Alantas waves.
<russ_> \m/ \m/
<LogicallyDashing> I want to change the keybindings in Konsole to make Shift + the number pad keys work differently. I think I can do this in the input tab of the profile editor, but I don't know what names I need to give it to refer to the number pad keys. How do I look those up?
<ajaymenon> hello
<BluesKaj> hey all
<akis> hi all. i am looking the way i can search my system if a executable file is installed or if this file installed on my system any other files when a double click on it. this file is an executable linux file for debian/mandriva distributions. i search for this file on my system and it doesn't exist. but, how can i be sure that it didn't install any other files? is there any procedure to find it out? Actually i prefer that no file had been installed, but how can i
<akis> be sure that it didn't? help me plz. i 'll appreciate your advices.
<susundberg> Afaik there is no way to do this -- if you run executable X that installs more files, there is no way to tell what files it installed (if you did no preparations)
<susundberg> But did i misunderstood your question?
<BluesKaj> akis whicn "name of taregetfile"
<kikinovak> Hi. I'm running Kubuntu 11.04. Is there a way to upgrade to KDE 4.6.5 and to leave it at that, e. g. not upgrade to the 4.7.x series ?
<susundberg> Oh, assuming that the executable works same way in all cases, you can prepare and re-install the thing and figure out what files it installed 'this time'
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<susundberg> (and btw, searching with locate doesnt work if you have encrypted filesystem ?)
<akis> Activate_B1_Linux
<BluesKaj> akis, I repeat , open a terminal and do, which "name of taregetfile" ..it may work
<akis> which is the command?
<BluesKaj> yes
<akis> i did "which Activate_B1_Linux" and the system answered nothing. is that ok?
<susundberg> That means that the file is not at least on your $PATH (see echo $PATH)
<akis> ok. i read already about this command. is there any chance to run under other name. i repeat that the executable file was the one i already mentioned (Activate_B1_Linux)
<Alantas> Executables generally go under /usr/bin. You could try looking around in there in a file browser.
<Alantas> Likewise, the other directories in your $PATH. (Type "echo $PATH" in a console. They're separated by ":", such as: "/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:etc".)
<susundberg> Are you trying to figure out 'what is the name of the program i just installed?' or 'what modifications did the program i just ran do?'
<susundberg> To figure out what the (installer) program does to your system you might consider running 'strace <installer>' if you all ready did run the 'unknown' installer ..
<akis> both. i am woring if somethnig is installed and if not if it made any modiffications.
<Alantas> There's probably some `find` black magic you can run, but it's a task unto itself just making heads or tails of its syntax.
<Alantas> (To look for recently modified files, for example.)
<susundberg> And evil program can modify those afaik ..
<Alantas> Yeah, but it has to be evil, and the author would've had to anticipate that.
<susundberg> But yes, if the program is 'harmless' then i think 'find' is good tool to figure out what files got modified ..
<susundberg> Alantas: yup
<akis> i am reading man find to find the exact command to search files from now and 24 hours ago. do you maybe know the exact command for this?
<Alantas> There might be a GUI program that can do the same thing. Probably easier to use. I see an "application finder" under "Utilities" in the KDE menu.
<Torch> find -mtime -1
<Alantas> (Hell, probably easier to *write* one than use `find`.)
<Alantas> *Looks in Application Finder* This might be geared more toward package-installed programs than stuff run out in the lawless lands of manually-run install scripts.
<OerHeks> akis, locate <filename>
<akis> find -mtime -1 searches last 24 hours?
<Alantas> The manpage says "-mtime n", which filters for files where "file's data was last modified n*24 hours ago". Which suggests that it should be "-mtime 1", not "-mtime -1" (24 hours in the future).
<Alantas> I *think* the command would be, to do a system-wide search: find / -mtime 1
<Alantas> Or replace "/" with "." to search from the directory you're currently in.
<Torch> Alantas: no
<Alantas> Although the "path" part of the command line synopsis is marked optional, and I dunno what it does if no path is given. The manpage spends more time talking about the many ways to handle symbolic links, and less time talking about the overall approach to using the thing.
<Torch> Alantas: read the beginning of the tests section
<Torch> Alantas: use the current working dir
<Pici> -mtime -2 would be files modified less than 2 days ago. +2 is more than 2 days ago and 2 is exactly two days ago (fractional time ignored)
<Alantas> Doh, I see now.
<Alantas> See what I mean?
<Alantas> Yeah, it'd be "-mtime -1" then.
<akis> so if want to search last 24 hours what to i have to type?
<Pici> -mtime -1
<Alantas> "find -mtime -1" to search in the current directory.
<Alantas> (Recursively?)
<Torch> Alantas: yes
<Torch> Alantas: wouldn't make much sense if not, would it ;-)
<Pici> you need to specify the path to search in.  so find . -mtime -1
<Torch> Pici: no
<Torch> Pici: not in GNU find
<Pici> Torch: oops, I stand corrected.
<Alantas> Dolphin has a "Find" command. Tools → Find File...
<Torch> Alantas: if you have working strigi.... and even then it's buggy.
<akis> sure from dolphin is so simple. i have used it so many times...
<akis> thank you all.
<Alantas> Success?
<sea4ever> Hi all, I've discovered that my /etc/grub.d/10_linux script has somehow become corrupted. I have no idea how, but is there any way that I can replace it with an original?
<akis> hi again. does any one know if "pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin" files in var/cache/apt are system files?
<sea4ever> I figured it out, package grub-common needed to be purged and reinstalled.
<TheEvilPhoenix> akis:  i'm curious about why you ask... usually people dont go messing with the apt cache
<coot> Hello, I was upgrading kubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and the internet went down, and the update-manager stalled, I restarted the computer, and restarted the upgrade. Now I got errors and update-manager terminates. dpkg --configure -a shows that there are unconfigured packages with missing dependcies (removing them with dpkg --purge -a is not helping for update-manager)
<coot> Any hints how to proceed?
<akis> i am not tuching anything. i am wondering because i see in find GUI command that those 2 files where modified exactly when i tried to install an executable file form a cd-rom installable only in debian/mandrake and which i think that finally it had not been installed on m system.
<TheEvilPhoenix> well you could just use apt-get --clean
<susundberg> akis: i do have those files in my /var/cache/apt also if that helps you
<TheEvilPhoenix> it might remove the cached files but i dont usually recommend it
<akis> ok. thanks. so why do i use apt-get --clean?
<OerHeks> coot force it to fix ? > sudo apt-get install -f
<TheEvilPhoenix> akis:  i use that to clean out old package files from the installation cache, but it isnt super effective all the time hence why i dont usually recommend it
<coot> OerHeks: does the update-manager do some additional job, except updateing the packages?
<akis> ok, ok thanks. so do you have any idea why those 2 files where last modified the time i tried to install this executable file? do they have any relation with it?
<OerHeks> coot it can help with missing depencies
<coot> OerHeks: I'll try with --dry-run first.
<coot> OerHeks: with apt-get -f install  I get E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'debconf'. Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<coot> OerHeks: man 5 apt.conf sais it is a vary rare error
<OerHeks> coot maybe this is because you removed it with dpkg --purge -a ?
<OerHeks> try install again ?
<pc> aiuto
<coot> I did it again, and now I did not use dpkg  --purge -a
<Kottizen> hi, I heard somewhere that Flash Player doesn't work under x86_64 anymore because of a bug - does anyone know how I can get the old, working, version back?
<sfears_> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html Kottizen
<Kottizen> I'll try that, thanks
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kottizen:  i've got Flash working on 64bit
<TheEvilPhoenix> :/
<Kottizen> TheEvilPhoenix: what browser did you use?
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kottizen:  firefox and chromium-browser
<Kottizen> nice, got it working now too - thanks :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> Kottizen:  and i didnt have to go anywhere to download anything, i just enabled multiverse, universe, etc. and installed stuff
<sfears_> apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<szal> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<Diego> holas
<naftilos76> hi, my lcd goes into some kind of saving mode but i have not set up the power settings to behave like this! Why is this happening? Does anybody have this problem?
<OerHeks> naftilos76, does your LCD monitor have energy functions on its own ? hardware-like ?
<genii-around> Probably dpms, yes
<naftilos76> i can't find anything related to power saving into the menus of the lcd monitor
<OerHeks> oke, that is excluded then. after how many minutes does this occure ? it helps finding the setting.
<genii-around> xset -q   usually tells you
<naftilos76> i have not paid attention to that but it should be something close to 15 minutes
<naftilos76> let me try that
<naftilos76> Screen Saver:
<naftilos76>   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<naftilos76>   timeout:  0    cycle:  600
<naftilos76> is that what i am interested in?
<naftilos76> 600 is 10 mins?
<genii-around> A line under DPMS like: Standby: 3600    Suspend: 5400    Off: 7200     usually
<naftilos76> Standby: 600    Suspend: 600    Off: 600
<naftilos76>   DPMS is Disabled
<naftilos76> i have got everything disabled in power settings
<naftilos76> why is Standby set to 600?
<genii-around> naftilos76: Thats just the default values
<naftilos76> is the "DPMS is Disabled" supposed to keep all subsystems on at all times?
<genii-around> Well, the monitor anyhow
<genii-around> naftilos76: In this case it's probably your screensaver is set to blanking. You can use xset -s noblank  to change it
<naftilos76> genii-around: you are right man! how did i miss that!
<naftilos76> thanks man
<genii-around> naftilos76: You're welcome
<TheLastProject> How do I disable the "Recently Used" menu? =/
<genii-around> naftilos76: I have improper syntax there... you may need something more like: xset -display :0 s noblank
<TheLastProject> I hate it with a passion, but even modifying the .recently-used file properties so only root has access doesn't seem to work...
<naftilos76> genii-around: what i meant earlier is that i had my screen saver to give me a blank screen after 15 mins. I have just disabled that. I don't think i have to use konsole to enter "xset -display :0 s noblank". Do i?
<genii-around> naftilos76: Probably not then
<shane2peru1> question is there a way to quickly and easily make a window stay on top of others every time it opens?  I make calls on Skype, and often lose the window, because I switch to my calendar, or other thing, and I want that window to stay on top, it is a pop up window for every call, so a quick key combo would be good, or one click would be better,
<shane2peru1> I know that I can go through the menu and go to advanced, and Keep Above Other Windows, but it would be nice to have that as a button on the window border?
<James147> shane2peru1: you can add an always on top button to the window title in system settings > Workspace appearence > window decotation > configure buttons
<James147> shane2peru1: you can also add a global shortcut to do it
<shane2peru1> James147: Thanks!!!  I will try that now with the button, button is probably the easiest.
<James147> shane2peru1: both methods are as easy as the other to do ^^
<Daskreech> LogicallyDashing: Got a keypad answer?
<shane2peru1> James147: right, but I'm afraid I would forget the global short-cut or mix it up, so a button would work best for me.
<James147> shane2peru1:  :)
<shane2peru1> do I have to restart? or just restart that app?
<shane2peru1> Oh, hitting apply on the window helps! :)
<shane2peru1> wonderful!  That is great, thanks James147
<James147> shane2peru1: I dont think you need to restart... should apply automatically (and a logout would be the most you need to do)
<Daskreech> shane2peru1: You can use advanced window behaviour to make it always on top
<shane2peru1> Daskreech: from the menu on that window right?  but that is a lot of clicking, I need the very often, so wanted it accessible with one click
<shane2peru1> Daskreech: or is there another way you are referring to?
<Daskreech> shane2peru1: No so that window if it exists is always on top
<shane2peru1> Ohh, I like that better, how do I do that?
<Daskreech> You do it once and anytime the window exists again in the future the rules get applied
<Daskreech> OR kwin has scripting now so you could just script it with a regular expression
<shane2peru1> ok, what is the trick to get that done?
<Daskreech> Alt+F3 -> Advanced -> Special Window/Application settings depending on which one you are interested in
<shane2peru1> Daskreech, thanks!  I will check that out!
<shane2peru1> Daskreech: wow, there are a gazillion options in there!  I will have to play around with it to get it to do what I want, but that is great Thanks!!!
<Daskreech> shane2peru1: Welcome to KDE
<shane2peru1> It will take me quite a while to get fully adjusted, but I'm still loving it!
<Daskreech> Kwin is a fantastic window manager
<j0naslarss0n> indeed .. speaking of Kwin, how would I do or set window rules to have two apps start up snapped together?
<j0naslarss0n> I would like to have muon and muon-installer as 'tabbed' as one window..? possible?
<Daskreech> Sure look under grouping in the same place I just mentioned to shane2peru1
<j0naslarss0n> sorry just logged on ... missed that part
<Daskreech> Alt+F3 -> Advanced -> Special Window/Application settings depending on which one you are interested in
<j0naslarss0n> yup been fiddeling with that one .. but it wont stick when I close the window(s)
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> ask in #kwin ?
<j0naslarss0n> made a launcher "muon && muon-installer" .. what make them both keep the same rules?
<j0naslarss0n> *running 11.10*
<Daskreech> Autogroup by id I would suppose
<j0naslarss0n> not asked there ... didn't know there was one ... will re-adress my question, thank you
<j0naslarss0n> so I thought ... but where do I find ID ?
<pper> I'm having a screen brightness problem with Kubuntu (and Linux in general) on my Asus laptop. The hotkeys make the brightness slider appear, but the actual brightness doesn't change. I've tried to boot with the acpi_backlight=vendor argument, but that didn't help. Can anyone help with this?
<Daskreech> j0naslarss0n: Not sure would love to hear the answer when you have it
<Daskreech> pper: hmmm
<Daskreech> pper: try in #solid perhaps ?
<pper> Daskreech: my problem exists in other desktops as well
<pper> Daskreech: as far as I understand, solid is only part of KDE, right?
<Daskreech> pper: Not saying that it's DE specific. MOre the opposite they may be able to tell you if there are known issues with the hardware
<Daskreech> Yes but it's the Hardware abstraction so they might be aware of issues with your chipset/videocard/monitor combo
<pper> Daskreech: alright, I will try asking in there, thank you
<genii-around> pper: Does /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/ls_level exist? If so what value does it contain
<pper> genii-around: ls_level doesn't exist but asus_laptop and other files inside of it do
<pper> there is a backlight dir with some files apparently related to brightness, though
<genii-around> pper: I was looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/222171 and wondering if maybe this is some regression
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 222171 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Hardy] Backlight low on Asus x57 laptop (M50sa)" [Medium,Triaged]
<pper> genii-around: looks a lot like my problem, but my backlight isn't necessarily set to low - the strange thing is that if I try to change the brightness, say, to something really low, that brightness is applied after I reboot
<pper> also, I don't think my laptop model has a light sensor, which it seems ls_level is for
<Daskreech> pper: So perhaps it's being registered somewhere but not being applied?
<pper> Daskreech: seems like it from my point of view. Before booting Linux, the hotkeys function as they should, so if that could just be kept forever, that would be a perfectly acceptable solution
<Daskreech> ah I see. Yeah that would be nice. Does sound like a Linux umm udev issues?
<pper> might be, I'm not very familiar with the lower level parts of Linux but it does seem to happen in all distros I've tried
<EvilGenius> EvilGenius Counter12
<EvilGenius> Hello, is this kubuntu channel for german?
<genii-around> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<EvilGenius> Nobody reacable in germany
<EvilGenius> i hope you can help
<EvilGenius> i hace problems with grub2
<EvilGenius> *have*
<coot> Hello, can somone explain me what does /etc/init.d/network script does, or which init script sets up netwoking in ubuntu. I'd like to run a firewall before networking starts.
<Peace-> coot: first have you a router or a modem
<coot> Peace-: a modem
<Peace-> oh
<coot> well, its not true in fact, it is a laptop with usual ethernet card
<Peace-> i guess , but i amo not sure , that the firewall is turned on before the connection is up
<coot> there are no iptables rules by default
<coot> (at all)
<Peace-> iptables is installed by default
<coot> yes
<Peace-> and because you have not a gui that doesn't mean it not turned on
<coot> so what is a standard firewall for kubuntu
<Daskreech> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Daskreech> !info guarddog
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in natty
<Daskreech> !info ufw-kde
<ubottu> Package ufw-kde does not exist in natty
<Daskreech> Hmm :-/
<coot> thanks, but I prefer to use iptables :)
<Peace-> Daskreech: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/01/25/easy-firewall-for-kde4-kubuntu/
<Daskreech> Me too
<Peace-> coot: iptables  is a program
<Daskreech> I was just researching
<Peace-> ufw is an interface graphical for iptables
<coot> Peace-: I know what is iptables
<OerHeks> ip tables is the kernel module, the gui set the rules.
<Peace-> OerHeks: mm
<Peace-> OerHeks: lsmod | grep stuff
<coot> dear community, can I get an answer for my question: I have a firewall script (using iptables) which I use on my gentoo box, now I just want to include in another ubnutu box
<coot> and what I need to know is when networking starts in ubuntu
<OerHeks> maybe this wiki is any help > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<coot> my blind guess was that it is configured by init.d scripts
<Peace-> coot: well if you need to understand what the networking script does
<Peace-> coot: just do  cat /etc/init.d/networking
<Peace-> it's a bash script
<Peace-> i guess
<Daskreech> !info fwbuilder
<ubottu> fwbuilder (source: fwbuilder): Firewall administration tool GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.3-2 (natty), package size 6715 kB, installed size 16740 kB
<Daskreech> ha! \o/
<coot> Peace-: thanks, obviously I did it!
<OerHeks> fwbuilder is nice
<Daskreech> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Peace-> coot: btw i guess the system turn on firewall before you get the connection
<Peace-> by default
<Peace-> coot: you said you used on gentoo a script
<Peace-> coot: well where do you put that script ?
<Peace-> on gentoo
<coot> gentoo has it is own (very clean) way of handling init scripts
<coot> the firewall script I run before network interfaces are configured
<Peace-> where
<Daskreech> Peace-: It would have to. The firewall is in the kernel so if the networking is up then the Firewall also has to be up they are initated as one
<Peace-> Daskreech: i guess but i am not sure
<coot> Peace-: inside /etc/init.d
<Peace-> coot: so in ubuntu there is the same folder...
<OerHeks>  iptables -F will flush (clear) your rules
<coot> Daskreech: you still have to configure interfaces, and before doing this you can add iptable rules.
<Daskreech> right
<coot> Daskreech: and my question is when ubuntu configures interfaces, maybe it is not done by init scripts?
<Daskreech> coot: I don't know anymore
<Daskreech> coot: you could ask in #upstart
<Daskreech> That's what starts Ubuntu based distros
<Daskreech> !upstart
<coot> Daskreech: thanks, and thanks you all :)    - regards from gentoo ;)
<Peace-> coot: on the doc i have seen preup stuff
<Peace-> coot: http://paste.kde.org/128875
<coot> Peace-: thanks, just reading :)
<Peace-> coot: on the paste an example
<genii-around> coot: As Peace- says... if you want enforcement prior to ifup, a pre-up directive in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<coot> genii-around: great this is what I'm looking for
<Peace-> coot: well there was in the doc...
<dp> anyone know if it's possible to go back to using usplash instead of plymouth?
<Peace-> dp: i have searched on muon right now , or maybe kpackagekit
<Peace-> and i have forund startupmanager
<Peace-> it seems you could install it
<Peace-> *seems*
<Peace-> dp: but it installs grub
<faust_> anyone having issues with today's kdepim update on 11.10?
<tonymc> did it update today?
<tonymc> it did a few days ago, i'll check for updates
<tonymc> no pim updates, only kdebase
<tonymc> i remember some problems (can't recall which though) but it all stabilized now
<faust_> today
<faust_> kdepim updated to this git package
<faust_> and what before was a small problem
<faust_> is now much bigger
<faust_> it just duplicated 330 emails
<faust_> dating back to the day I imported my maildirs from kmail1
<faust_> the error it displays in the debugger is AgentBase(akonadi_maildir_resource_1): Error opening ; this folder is missing.
<faust_> every time I "touch" a duplicate
<faust_> I read somewhere on a bug report that there is a configuration menu to set how kmail2 deals with conflicting versions of a message
<faust_> but I couldn't find it and I was guessing if it really exists
<phoenix_firebrd> faust_: try the ubuntu+1 cahnnel
<faust_> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> faust_: *channel
<tonymc> ah, 11.10
<tonymc> i'm on 11.04
<Joelito> hello
<Joelito> I'm using qt4-qtconfig, where can I save my downloaded themes to apply using the tool?
<genii-around> Joelito: /home/yourusername/.config/Trolltech.conf
<Joelito> looking
<Joelito> when looking for themes in kde-look, which ones should I download? kde is not my default DE, just giving a nice look for my QT apps :)
<hg> hi all
<genii-around> !info ubuntu-desktop natty
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.220 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<genii-around> !info ubuntu-desktop oneiric
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.244 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Bubi> Halli Hallo, ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit der Auflösungseinstellung von meinem Kubuntu, kann mir da wer kurz helfen?
<januszmk> hello. is anyone here who have sandy bridge and motherboard with z68 chipset?
<genii-around> !de | Bubi
<ubottu> Bubi: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ubuntu_> hello, how can i install grub under live cd?
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Do you have an already-installed ubuntu box with /boot directory on it?
<ubuntu_> i had installed it, but i have to delete the mbr, because i cant start windows xp. now i will reinstall it
<genii-around> ubuntu_: So, first you need to mount where the /boot on hard drive is. Do you know what partition you installed to? eg: sda1. sdb2 or so on
<ubuntu_> sda1
<ubuntu_> but after deleting the mbr, the windows setup disk has converted the ext4 to fat
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Well, your linux install is probably gone then. Windows is probably there now.
<ubuntu_> cant i convert it to ext4? like in windows to ntfs?
<genii-around> Nothing in Windows will convert an ext filesystem into a fat or ntfs. It must have just formatted it.
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)
 * genii-around slides BarkingFish a coffee
<BarkingFish> I need a weenie bit of help if I can have it.
<BarkingFish> And thanks for the coffee, genii-around :)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Anytime!
<januszmk> is there anyone who could help me? i have vga integrated in cpu, i5 2500k, ga-z68m-d2h and i have problem with display the movies and some website. when i wath the movies, some "strips" are "jumping"
<ubuntu_> hmm, then why say the KDE PArtition Manager, that the partition is available?
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to get one of the text to speech things working on here.  I've tried jovie along with kttsd and kmouth, and I get no sound.  It appears we have the progs, but no voices.  Any ideas?
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Please pastebin result of: sudo fdisk -l
<genii-around> ubuntu_: eg: from in Konsole
<ubuntu_> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<ubuntu_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<ubuntu_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu_> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBotK1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu_> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Pastebin, not paste into channel ;)
<Mausschubser> hello
<Mausschubser> I am having trouble with my external hdd and a programm called "back in time"
<george> Hello. I'm trying to get my mp4 player detected on Kubuntu 11.04. Help, please?
<Mausschubser> I set up a daily backing up
<BarkingFish> george, When you say you're trying to get it detected, how is it connected, via USB?
<george> BarkingFish: (funny name) yes, via USB and all it does is to get charged.
<BarkingFish> it's not detecting as a hard drive?
<Mausschubser> but when I remove my external HDD my PC won't boot anymore, it then says: ...the HDD UUID=............................. is not ready yet or not available
<george> BarkingFish: (funny name):nope.
<BarkingFish> hm, give me a second george.  In the mean time, can you open konsole and tell me if it's listed in lsusb please?
<Mausschubser> then I can press S to skip or M to fix it manually
<george> BarkingFish: ok.
<Mausschubser> pressing M the PC doesn't react, pressing M skips the error message but still shows me the boot splash
<Mausschubser> sorry, pressing S and it skips
<BarkingFish> george: does it have an entry in the output of lsusb? If so, can you tell me the 8 character USBID code please?
<george> BarkingFish: That's weird. It seems to be listed $ lsusb
<george> Bus 002 Device 007: ID 10d6:1101 Actions Semiconductor Co., Ltd D-Wave 2GB MP4 Player / AK1025 MP3/MP4 Player
<BarkingFish> excellent
<Mausschubser> has anybody an idea how to mount this drive?
<BarkingFish> can you type blkid and hit enter please, george?
<Mausschubser> unfortunately I am not familiar with command line
<george> BarkingFish: done that.
<george> BarkingFish: done that, returns nothing
<BarkingFish> ooer
<BarkingFish> hold on a sec
<BarkingFish> george - can you press ALT F2, and type part, then select partition manager from the dropdown please?
<trtwiggy> Do I need to do anything special to run opengl apps on Kubuntu?  I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and I installed the Nvidia drivers from their website.  After I do that X server won't start so I copied back the old xorg.conf file and when I compile my simple opengl app i get glx errors.  All I use in it is freeglut
<BarkingFish> george - When the partition manager opens, in the top left you will see all the detected drives that the computer has found.  Click each one in turn, and in the main window, look for any drives that have NOT got a small gold padlock next to them.
<BarkingFish> If you see one that hasn't, that means that the device isn't mounted.
<genii-around> ubuntu_: I'm here. My /away is always set :) Did you manage yet to put results of: sudo fdisk -l  onto the pastebin website yet so we can see what it says?
<genii-around> ubuntu_: Please do not PM, I assist only in the public channel. ... at any rate, your pastebin shows that sda1 is still partition type of 83/Linux.  So let us see if the data is intact: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt       and then see if: ls /mnt   shows anything. You do not need to paste the results anywhere, just see if it shows files or not.
<DasKreech> ubuntu_: if it helps any speaking in the main channel is better for two reasons. More people can see what you are saying so you don't have to say it multiple times and different people can help who may not have seemed obvious before.
<DasKreech> ubuntu_: And secondly people who are not aware of the problem can see what the problem is and possibly the solution and can then help other people in the future
<BarkingFish> i'm gonna be gone for a while, i have some changes to undertake.  I've got a shedload of updates to do, and I'm also installing a new DM. So i'll be back in a while
<BarkingFish> if george comes back, either help him out or tell him I'll be back in about an hour
<BarkingFish> :)
<DasKreech> ok
 * DasKreech weighs up how much a shedload is
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<BarkingFish> more than a bit, less than an elephant
<BarkingFish> you figure it out :)
<BarkingFish> see you in about an hour guys :)
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<george__> Oh... I had trouble with internet and now Barkfish is gone! Oh man, how will I get my mp4 player detected by Kubuntu 11.04?
<genii-around> george__: Barkingfish said to tell you he will return in about an hour, that was about 20 minutes ago
<george__> genii-around: oh, thanks man.
<genii-around> No problem.
<BarkingFish> Hi again guys! Sorry to bug you, but I need help.  I'm in the process of applying a whopping 459 updates to my stuff through kpackagekit, and the dang thing has downloaded and prepared everything, and promptly hung at 79% while installing.
<DasKreech> BarkingFish: WHich file?
<BarkingFish> It's sitting there doing absolutely nothing whatsoever - it ceased while installing flashplayer-installer.  What I want to know is, if I kill it, do I have to download and install everything again?
<BarkingFish> It's halfway through upgrading kde to whatever the newest release is. 4.7.something or other
<DasKreech> BarkingFish: No
<BarkingFish> and it's already started taking programs out of my menu in preparation to replace them
<gomiboy> BarkingFish: flashplayer-installer doesn't contains the actual flashplayer (copyright blah blah) but downloads it while installing
<DasKreech> They are already on your computer so it will just pick up from the last thing that was installed
<BarkingFish> so I can knock this on the head and it will do nothing bad?  I just restart it and it will carry on from where it left off?
<BarkingFish> damn it. It looks like it crashed anyhow
<george__> BarkingFish:hello. I had some trouble with internet. when you solve your issue, could we continue that mp4 detection thing?
<BarkingFish> The software update window has vanished along with the system tray icon
<BarkingFish> george__, Sure.  Maybe someone else can help in the mean time - all I wanted to do was see if your mp4 player was detected but not mounted because it hadn't got a mountpoint to go to.
<BarkingFish> DasKreech, Do you think you could help george__ finish off trying to get his mp4 player mounted please?
<BarkingFish> I was helping him, but he vanished, and I started my updates while I was waiting :)
<DasKreech> BarkingFish: Probably should hav stopped it :)
<BarkingFish> I'm gonna run a reboot, it looks like it *may* have finished correctly... I've got kde 4.7.1 programs available, let's see how far I get :)
<BarkingFish> back in a few moments
<DasKreech> BarkingFish: but it will pick up where it left off. If you want yo ucan shut down the GUI and just login here from the command line while things upgrade
<DasKreech> it's much more focused and less nerve wracking
<DasKreech> Or just reboot :)
<BarkingFish> ok, I've got irssi set up so I'll do that when I come back.
<DasKreech> that would be fine too ^_^
<BarkingFish> Rebooting now.
<yofel> BarkingFish: wait
<yofel> BarkingFish: run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' first, if that does nothing it should be fine
<BarkingFish> ok
<BarkingFish> it did zip
<BarkingFish> I'm kicking the reboot off, see you in a few moments hopefully
 * DasKreech waits for the Fish To bark again
<BarkingFish> ok, that's all gone through.  No errors on load, other than ndiswrapper missing my USB wifi stick because it couldn't initialize it :)
<george__> BarkingFish: Nice! If you or somenone else could contiue helping me, on Partition Manager it reads "no valid partition table" and Disk Utility reads "unknown".
<BarkingFish> have you got any files on the mp4 player or not yet>
<BarkingFish> ?
<gomiboy> george__: i have a mp3 player that have no partitions and works by mounting just /dev/sdx (no part. number).
<BarkingFish> yes, but we need to find out what the FS type is on the device
<BarkingFish> and if possible, make a mountpoint for it.
<BarkingFish> george__, where do your hard disks mount to, /media/ ?
<Torch> probably fat32
<george__> just a few, but that's not an issue. If you're going to tell me to format it, I fear that it could shrink....
<Torch> but i missed what the problem is
<BarkingFish> I don't want you to format it :)
<BarkingFish> What I'd like to get you to do is to open konsole, and type the following:   cd /media
<BarkingFish> then when you're in there, type sudo mkdir mp4player
<Torch> i'd suggest using /mnt for that,  not /media
<gomiboy> seconded :3
<BarkingFish> By default, when I set up kubuntu, all of my mountpoints went to /media, therefore I normally direct people to mount in the same place all their other disks go.
<BarkingFish> That's why I asked him where all the others he had mounted
<Torch> BarkingFish: "automatic" stuff mounts there. manual stuff goes to /mnt
<george__> All right, what should I type?
<BarkingFish> george__, I better get you to do what the others are suggesting, despite what I would suggest doing the same thing :)
<george__> :)
<BarkingFish> go to cd ../mnt please
<BarkingFish> in there, type sudo mkdir mp4player
<Torch> BarkingFish: it _is_ the same thing, just different dir ;-)
<george__> ok, and now? sudo mkdir mp4player?
<BarkingFish> Torch, If everything else mounts in /media, and I'd want the player to mount automatically on connection, i'd put it in /media
<BarkingFish> yes, as above george__
<george__> oh, by the way, my usb flash drive mounts on media
<Torch> BarkingFish: whatever you're trying to do probably won't make it mount automatically, but i see what you mean
<BarkingFish> I won't say I told you so, cause I'll probably get kicked for it :)
 * Torch can't kick people here.
<BarkingFish> Anyhow george__ what you now have is a mountpoint for your player
<BarkingFish> Now, when you went into the partition manager, what drive letter did it show you for the player?
<gomiboy> problem arises when you connect a device with a partition named "mp4player"... unusual, but possible :P
<george__> lol
<BarkingFish> gomiboy, I've never had any problems in the 11 years I've been on linux, I don't see why I should start having them now :)
<BarkingFish> Or causing them for that matter, either!
<gomiboy> like i said unusual... but possible
<BarkingFish> Anyway - what drive letter did the partition manager show you for your mp4player, george__?
<Torch> (there was no /media 11 years ago)
<gomiboy> :)
<george__> you mean  /dev/sdb    ?
<BarkingFish> no, I know. I started on /mnt, and everything went there.  Then when everything started going to /media, I followed it
<BarkingFish> george__, yes
<BarkingFish> What I want you to do is at the command line, type sudo mount /dev/sdb  /mnt/mp4player
<george__> BarkingFish: ok...
<BarkingFish> if it gives you any errors, just mention what they are here, or if you get a lot, pop them on paste.ubuntu.com and put the URL here
<george__> BarkingFish: sorry for the delays, I type and then search for the proper english translation. it says: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<BarkingFish> right - this is the bit I don't entirely know.
<Torch> BarkingFish: -t
<BarkingFish> guys - for fat filesystems, do we use fat or vfat as the fstype?
<Torch> BarkingFish: yes
<BarkingFish> which, Torch?
<BarkingFish> fat or vfat?
<Torch> vfat
<BarkingFish> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks Torch
<Torch> man mount has the list
<BarkingFish> right, george__ - this is the correct command - sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/mp4player -t vfat
<george__> BarkingFish:trying....
<BarkingFish> ok Torch - I'll have a read of that in a moment
<Torch> i'm not sure mount accepts the type after device and mount point
<Torch> maybe it does, maybe not
<TheEvilPhoenix> it should be
<TheEvilPhoenix> sudo mount -t <type> device mountdir
<TheEvilPhoenix> otherwise it breaks
<Torch> TheEvilPhoenix: that's what i was thinking, yes
<george__> BarkingFish: it appeared the hourglass on the its screen, but nothing changed... :(
<Torch> george__: this is the command line... no hourglasses there
<Torch> george__: when the command returns without a message it worked
<BarkingFish> you should be in konsole, george__ - not on the main GUI :)
<george__> Torch: tee-he, I know, I was saying about the mp4 player. On konsole, all went without issues, you guys know.
<Torch> george__: try an ls -l of whevever you mounted it
<BarkingFish> I gave you the wrong command anyhow, I suck on CLI.   It should have been sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/mp4player
<BarkingFish> The hourglass on the mp4player most likely means it's connected.
<Torch> ls should tell you
<Torch> also mount
<george__> BarkFish: same happens.
<george__> Torch:ok
<BarkingFish> george__, as Torch explained, if you just type mount  on the konsole, it should show you everything which is mounted, just check it to see if it's showing up.
<BarkingFish> if it is, cd /mnt/mp4player  and then type ls -l  to show you what's on the device.
<george__> ok, I'm gonna pastebin that
<TheEvilPhoenix> o.o
<TheEvilPhoenix> um
<TheEvilPhoenix> its not normal for plasma-desktop to segv right?
<Torch> TheEvilPhoenix: no ;-)
<BarkingFish> TheEvilPhoenix, no, absolutely not
<Torch> TheEvilPhoenix: nor for any other process ;-))
<TheEvilPhoenix> i assume i should report the bug :P
<BarkingFish> Yes
<george__> mount: http://pastie.org/2613598
<Torch> george__: perfect!
<Torch> george__: last line
<BarkingFish> yep, it's there
<BarkingFish> Does it show anything on the device when you ls -l the directory?
<george__> BarkFish: yes... it displays the folders it has, but on the folder on kubuntu they doesn't appear. besides, there are two files, which i believe are malware from windows computers.
<george__> see: http://pastie.org/2613611
<Torch> well, the aut0run.inf is suspicious, but you can hardly blame linux for that
<george__> Torch:should I delete those files, anyway?
<Torch> george__: o cam
<Torch> oops
<Torch> george__: i can't tell you that. they sure won't do any harm under linux
<george__> BarkFish:Now, how can I access the folders the device has via kubuntu?
<Torch> george__: yes (answering for BarkingFish)
<Torch> george__: you should be able to navigate to /mnt/mp4player in dolphin
<Torch> george__: or just xdg-open /mnt/mp4player in the shell
<BarkingFish> right, the autorun.inf isn't malware
<BarkingFish> all that is for is when you connect to a windows pc, for bring up the box with the "There are multiple file types on this disk, what do you want to do with them?" thingy in it
<george__> BarkFish:Nevermind, the folders are appearing now! Oh guys, thank you so much all of you.
<george__> BarkFish:Is that so? autorun is ok, then?
<BarkingFish> yes, that'll be fine.  It's just for automatic running of what you plug in
<BarkingFish> my old mp3 stick had one
<BarkingFish> anyway george__ - all you need to do now is just start transferring stuff between your pc and the player, best to do that in dolphin, using split window mode
<gomiboy> george__: you should add a line to /etc/fstab
<BarkingFish> I normally split it so I have source file one side, and the destination folder on the other
<BarkingFish> and just drag and drop across the two
<george__> BarkFish:Ok, thanks a lot for you help.
<george__> Torch:Thank you.
<george__> Thank all of you.
<Torch> george__: np
<BarkingFish> no problem george__ - come back if you need anything else :)
<Torch> george__: all credit goes to BarkingFish
<george__> All right. GNU/Linux is great and its community is awesome. :)
<george__> So, good bye for now.
<Torch> george__: bye
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. I'
<Torch> hey gal.
<LINKSWORD2> >.>
<LINKSWORD2> I
<LINKSWORD2> Blasted keyboard!
<LINKSWORD2> I'm NOT a gal.
<LINKSWORD2> OK, let's get to the problem...
<LINKSWORD2> Muon notified me there's over 200 updates to install. I selected them all and clicked Install, and I get an error that says something like.... "Another application is using this installer."
<Torch> something like? can you give the exact error message?
<LINKSWORD2> Hang on.
<LINKSWORD2> No, apparently I can't. It disappears after a moment.
<Torch> you could just use apt-get on the shell to update. no cleaner way under the sun.
<Torch> like, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Torch> doesn't fix the $LATESTGUIINSTALLER but works
<LINKSWORD2> Here it is....
<LINKSWORD2> Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packages.
<winut> loving kubuntu style, thanks :-)
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: yes
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: that's not uncommon. the question is, who's the culprit.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: assuming this comes from apt-get / dpkg
<LINKSWORD2> Problem is, I don't have anything updating, or any other package managers installed, let alone running.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: then it might just be a stale lock file hanging around
<LINKSWORD2> I'm using Muon.
<Torch> well, i can't say anything about muon
<LINKSWORD2> How would I fix this?
<yofel> JontheEchidna: seems I'm not the only one ^
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: if it's really just a stale lock file, you could delete the file
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: if it's muon acting up, that would not help, of course
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: i forget where the lock file is, google will tell you
<JontheEchidna> !dpkglock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Torch> JontheEchidna: thanks mate
<LINKSWORD2> Wait, what?!
 * Torch has to log out and back in again, be back in a bit.
<LINKSWORD2> .... I'm confused.
<LINKSWORD2> JontheEchidna: How can I get this error out of my way?
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: run the command, and see if it still happens
<Torch> re
<LINKSWORD2> Yep...
<LINKSWORD2> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: do that, it's not gonna break anything
<LINKSWORD2> "No such file or directory."
<LINKSWORD2> I'm going to KILL this thing!!!
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: if you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a", you get "no such file or directory"?
<LINKSWORD2> Yes.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: hard to believe?
<Torch> oops, s,!,?,
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: check your speling
<LINKSWORD2> I have double and triple-checked.
<Torch> vl@mondo:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Torch> vl@mondo:~$
<JontheEchidna> dpkg being missing would signal much deeper problems with the computer...
<LINKSWORD2> Such as?
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: it is hard to believe you have a working system without dpkg
<JontheEchidna> well, a vital program for the system seems to be missing. dunno why though.
<LINKSWORD2> Is there any way to tell for sure?
<Torch> vl@mondo:~$ which dpkg
<Torch> /usr/bin/dpkg
<Torch> vl@mondo:~$ ls -l /usr/bin/dpkg
<Torch> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 249240 2011-06-29 11:46 /usr/bin/dpkg
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: try that
<FloodBotK1> Torch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: ignore the stupid bot, try that
<LINKSWORD2> dpkg is there.
<LINKSWORD2> But I don't understand why I'm having problems.
<Torch> LINKSWORD2: try running it again with sudo
<yofel> because *something* went wrong before, for now run the command (somehow)
<g0rs> clear
<g0rs> ls
<yofel> g0rs: wrong window :P
<g0rs> sorry yofel
<LINKSWORD2> lol
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: did the command work?
<LINKSWORD2> Sorry, I didn't see which command you're talking about.
<yofel> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Torch> or sudo dpkg -l -- whatever
<Torch> you have to have dpkg
<LINKSWORD2> Looks like I have errors.
<Torch> pastebin them
<LINKSWORD2> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LINKSWORD2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699375
<yofel> LINKSWORD2: that's missing something on the top, please pastebin everything dpkg --configure -a prints
<LINKSWORD2> That's all I'm getting.
<yofel> hm, then run 'sudo apt-get install -f' instead
<yofel> make sure to double check what it wants to add/remove
<DasKreech> Torch: many systems work without dpkg
<Torch> DasKreech: heh
<DasKreech> :-)
<fribfrab> hola
#kubuntu 2011-09-30
<DasKreech> Anyone uses Blogilo? I can't add a blog
<Kolia> DasKreech: i did use it, and never got a problem. has it ever worked for you?
<clashingwave> Hello all I'm running Kubuntu 11.04 with kde 4.7.1 And I can't get kubuntu to auto connect to my 5G Connection on my router but it auto connects to the 2.5G connection just fine at start up, is there a way to fix this?
<DasKreech> Kolia: No that's what's annoying
<Kolia> DasKreech: does blogilo manage to retrieve the existing blog posts from your blog?
<DasKreech> Nope
<DasKreech> It doesn't even add the entry in the list of blogs
<DasKreech>  it pretends to but then doesn't do anythign
<Kolia> what kind of blog is it?
<Kolia> wordpress?
<Kolia> i just tried again: i add my blog information and click "autoconfigure" and it found the xml-rpc interface page, and after clicking ok, i can see it retrieved all the existing posts, in the right column
<Kolia> DasKreech: but when you say blog, do u mean "blog" or "blog post" ?
<DasKreech> Blog
<DasKreech> not a post
<DasKreech> The blogID
<Kolia> ok
<Kolia> is it a wordpress blog?
<Kolia> it's blogilo 1.0.1 here
<DasKreech> It's umm
<DasKreech> Livejournal
<DasKreech> Blogger 1.0 API
<Kolia> yeah.. it's supposed to be supported.. is something detected when you click "auto-configure"?
<Kolia> DasKreech: have you tried to enter directly the url to the blogger API of ur site?
<Kolia> DasKreech: http://www.livejournal.com/support/faqbrowse.bml?faqid=218
<DasKreech> Yes
<Kolia> could it be restricted to only paid accounts in livejournal?
<DasKreech> Oh
<DasKreech> never thought of that
<DasKreech> hmm >_>
<DasKreech> ok thanks
<Kolia> + http://www.livejournal.com/doc/server/ljp.csp.blogger.html
<Kolia> DasKreech: "experimental and alpha, and will not be developped further" really sounds like "not supported" to me  ^^
<DasKreech> Bleah
<DasKreech> ok I'll try huntit down thanks for pointing that out
<Kolia> yw
<ct529> hi there! I have a problem .... when I press an email link in firefox kmail does not open. Why? kde 471 on kubuntu1104 64 bit.
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 471 could not be found
<ahox> When I run dicomscope I get an /usr/lib/libdcmtls.so.2: undefined symbol: _ZTI22DcmTransportConnection - any ideas?
<ct529> hi there! I have a problem .... when I press an email link in firefox kmail does not open. Why? kde 471 on kubuntu1104 64 bit.
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 471 could not be found
<ct529> hi there! I have a problem .... when I press an email link in firefox kmail does not open. Why? kde 471 on kubuntu1104 64 bit.
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 471 could not be found
<valorie> ct529: have you set the default email client in systemsettings?
<valorie> you may have to do it in FF as well
<valorie> whatever
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> updating my packages to latest has stopped at installing/upgrading libkdewebkit5.... since 10 mins no any progres.. :(.. any idea? wait? kill and do it over konsole?
<noaXess> see here: http://i.imgur.com/LUeCj.png
<noaXess> still no progress.. still same situation..
<noaXess> done.. killed and runed it manually..
<valorie> oh good lord kpackagekit!
<valorie> muon good
<valorie> kpk bad
<valorie> apt good too
<tonymc> i like both
<ct529> hi guys. I would like to reset of my kde (471 on kubuntu 1104), without removing kamil and kontact configuration of course, or loosing local emails
<naftilos76> Hi, i have noticed that when i respond to any received email (kmail), the text of the body contains more newline characters that the original message sent. Is this a known bug or a setting ?
<hulk1> hello :)
<hulk1> i know this isnt a channel for IRC problems anyway i have a question :)
<hulk1> i always get Unknown: ERROR Closing Link: 87.161.7.82 (*** Banned (cache)) when i try to connect to efnet !?
<hulk1> i honestly dont get what this means and why that would happen :/
<shadeslayer> hulk1: if you're using quassel, you could ask on #quassel
<shadeslayer> and that error suggests you were banned
<hulk1> oh okay will ask in #quassel then thanks
<hulk1> its just strange because i only did chat on some channels
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<blwesse> hi
<enrique17> hi hi...
<noaXess> does anybody use kate with regular expression search and replace?
<noaXess> i got the regex to search the pattern.. but need replace the pattern with itself and some additional caracters..
<marchack> ciao
<ct529> hi!
<ct529> I would like to reset completely my kde, but not the configuration of kmail, kontact and kwallet. How do I do that?
<ct529> kde 471 on kubuntu 1104
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 471 could not be found
<mah454> I removed KDE panel ! How can create panel with console ?
<rork> mah454: I don't know that but can't you just right click the desktop and do "add panel"?
<Kottizen> mah454: right click on the desktop and then add a new one
<Kottizen> preferably the default panel
<mah454> ok ok ok ....
<mah454> find it ... :D
<mah454> Why in KDE-4.7 can not enable Virtual Desktops ? Pager widgate not work !
<Alantas> Try right-clicking the Pager, and there should be something to the effect of "Configure virtual desktops".
<Alantas> Failing that, System Settings → Desktop → Multiple Desktops. (At least, so it is in mine.)
<alexander__> hello
<alexander__> I need help
<bazhang> with what
<alexander__> bug in kubuntu 11.10
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please
<alexander__> that means?
<TheEvilPhoenix> alexander__:  /join #ubuntu+1
<TheEvilPhoenix> !11.10 > alexander__
<ubottu> alexander__, please see my private message
<bazhang> alexander__, /join #ubuntu+1
<phoenix_firebrd> I am having a problem
<genii-around> A general problem or a specific problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> specific
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: i am getting headaches when i see microsoft windows
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Interesting symptoms... But I'm not sure it's an issue Kubuntu support can really help with !
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: he he
<OerHeks> phoenix_firebrd, i think you have bug 1
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: i was joking, i uninstalled microsoft windows 3 years back :)
<OerHeks> ah oke, i switched in 12-2009
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: genii-around: The actual problem is i am not sure if vdpau is working, 1080p videos not playing properly in vlc
<phoenix_firebrd> OerHeks: good
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: using proprietary drivers
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Is your card on the supported list found here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: what is the switch for mplayer to use vdpau as output?
<phoenix_firebrd> previously i was using xbmc, right now it is not available , since i am using 11.10, please don't ask me to use the ubuntu+1 channel, my problem is a general one
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: I think -vo vdpau
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: i will try that
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: http://paste.kde.org/129217/
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Looks like you need a faster computer.
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: my card is 9400 gt, it worked fine in xbmc in 11.04
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: how do i know if the vdpau driver is working?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: If it wasn't working, mplayer would have complained it was not a known output
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: buggy driver?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Conceivable. Did you try some of the options it lists? It might be the hd just can't stream the file that fast. I'd try the -cache 8192
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around:tried the -nocache option, i will try your suggestion now
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: no good
<phoenix_firebrd> i will smplayer
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: have you tried 11.10?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: That's what I'm currently running, with kubuntu ppa. I also have project-neon desktop but use the regular one more.
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: nice
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Have you tried vlc ?
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: vlc was the first , issue
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: smplayer seems to play better
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: but the cpu is still high
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: think my problem is solved
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: mplayer is using only 6% of my cpu
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: pulseaudio is using 9% he he
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: thanks buddy
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: No prob.
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: I wonder if it would give same "your system is too slow to play this" if you ran it re-niced to -10 or -15
<genii-around> eg: nice -n=-10 mplayer <options>
<youssef> hi
<youssef> any 1?
<gomiboy> no, we are all bots :P
<youssef> hi can someone help me i'm a beginner
<youssef> i have a problem with bluetooth
<youssef> ...
<youssef> help :(
<gomiboy> youssef: just ask
<youssef> ok thanks the problem is that kubuntu doesn't detect my blurtooth hardware even if it was working perfectly on openSUSE
<gomiboy> youssef: usb bluetooth thing?
<youssef> no
<sfears> youssef: type lspci, does it show bluetooth hardware in there
<youssef> no i don't see the word "bluetooth" there :(
<genii-around> youssef: does: lsusb   show it?
<gomiboy> youssef: is there a hardware switch to turn it on/off?
<youssef> nothing in usb
<youssef> and yes there is
<youssef> and i switched it on a nd off many times
<youssef> i told that it worked in openSUSE
<sfears> ohh it's a usb device... what if you type lsusb
<sfears> Bus 006 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<sfears> something like that maybe?
<youssef> is not a usb supposed to be out of the laptop
<sfears> sometimes they're internal
<sfears> your bluetooth is a usb? or is it internal?
<youssef> internal
<OerHeks> use lspci
<genii-around> OerHeks: They already said lspci does not show it
<yofel> it's common that internal bluetooth devices are wired to the USB bus, so show up as usb devices
<sfears> have you turned the bluedevil daemon on youssef?  hit alt+f2 and type blue, click on bluedevil to start it.
<youssef> yes did it but showed nothing
<sfears> so lspci and lsusb show nothing about bluetooth?
<youssef> there is just a tray icon that says "no adapters found"
<youssef> nothing
<sfears> and you've rebooted?
<youssef> yes
<sfears> what kind of laptop?
<youssef> ive installed many things related to bluetooth that i found one software manger but still not working
<genii-around> I wonder if rfkill list shows anything
<youssef> DELL N511
<youssef> DELL N5110
<gomiboy> youssef: use the switch and type dmesg in console, see if it say something like: usb device connected
<youssef> it says a lot of things what should i look for :D
<gomiboy> just the last couple of lines
<youssef>   131.858686] usb 2-1.2: palm_os_4_probe - error -32 getting connection info
<youssef> [  131.858695] visor 2-1.2:1.2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter detected
<youssef> [  131.858924] usb 2-1.2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<youssef> [  131.859003] usb 2-1.2: Handspring Visor / Palm OS converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<youssef> [  131.859022] usbcore: registered new interface driver visor
<FloodBotK1> youssef: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<youssef> [  131.859025] visor: USB HandSpring Visor / Palm OS driver
<sfears> youssef: i see something about booting into windows, then do a reboot into kubuntu without powering off your machine and see if the bluetooth is detected.  if so a bluetooth firmware upgrade may solve your problem
<sfears> not sure how the reboot thing would work, but it's easy enough to give it a shot
<sfears> youssef:
<Alantas> Well, that was fun. I hope this bug is fixed in later versions than KDE 4.4.5 (what I'm using). Basically, if a program spawns a dialog window, and you shade that window, the program vanishes but is still running.
<Alantas> When that happens to a Plasma widget config dialog, it locks up Plasma itself. Good thing I had KSysGuard on a keyboard shortcut. A nice warm cup of SIGKILL followed by starting it again from a Konsole got me back on my feet.
<Alantas> Didn't even interrupt my webradio stream. I love Linux.
<sfears> anyone having nadroid md5 sum errors when making a backup?
<sfears> woops... wrong room
<Echelon_1000> Hello everyone, Im not new to irc, but have not used it since the mid 90s does anyone know of any good oldschool hacker servers still true to the ways of the oldschool?
<gd01> Help -- installed almost 3 or 4 different flavors of linux and none of them boot up
<gd01> =
<gd01> =/
<gd01> im currently installed with the latest 64 bit kubuntu, and i get unknown filesystem
<avihay_> more details
<gd01> IBM T61 laptop, single SSD harddrive. drive full formatted with kubuntu
<gd01> on boot i get error ---- error: unknown filesystem
<gd01> grub rescue>
<avihay_> can you mount the hdd from a live cd?
<gd01> i boot to a live cd, i dont see anything under mnt
<avihay> you need to mount it manually
<gd01> i tried to chroot to /dev/sda, /dev/sda1 none worked
<avihay> nothing puts it'self automatically under /mnt
<gd01> correct, /mnt is emtpy
<avihay> ./dev/sda1 is a block device, not a folder
<avihay> you can't chroot to it
<avihay> try "sudo mkdir /media/hdd" and then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/hdd"
<gd01> so im in a busy box shell on the installer cd. no sudo
<gd01> after mkdir and mount . i get error failed: invalid argument
<midnight> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<avihay> gd01: I was talking about useing a live-cd to look at the hdd
<avihay> you can then see if it's accessible, recover files, run fsck or use other techniques that I'm not privy of
<shane2peru> quick question, is there a easy way to asign a keyboard shortcut to OpenOffice (LibreOffice) change change text color in Calc with  a few quick keystrokes?
#kubuntu 2011-10-01
<Guest30234> hello
<Guest30234> I am trying to set up an older laptop with Kubuntu to be used by my kids and need help setting up the wireless card
<Guest30234> Can anyone help?
<Guest30234> anyone?
<mark_> What is a good FTP client for Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> Guest30234: What's the issue?
<Daskreech> mark_: Whats needed for it to be good?
<mark_> Trying to connect to my new Redstonehost server through FTP. I haven't used FTP in quite awhile and the last time I did I used  fireftp. I was hoping for one that is a program and not a plug-in though.
<Daskreech> mark_: have you tried dolphin?
<mark_> Daskreech: Dolphin works as an FTP client?
<Daskreech> All KDE apps
<Daskreech> All kde apps do
<Daskreech> Dolphin just happens to be a file manager as well :)
<Daskreech> Press F3 to split your windows
<Daskreech> then press ctrl+l to get the Address bar at the top
<Daskreech> type in ftp://username@servername
<Daskreech> should ask you for the password then there you go
<Daskreech> Browse around it like it was a folder on your computer
<mark_> Trying that now
<mark_> it works :D
<mark_> thanks!
<Gavin__> my backtrack's ibus can't write down chinese - -
<Gavin__> i have used google
<Gavin__> but l can't solve the problem
<Gavin__> my OS is backtrack 5 r1 x64
<ikonia> Gavin__: try the channel #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> Gavin__: this channels for #kubuntu, not backtrack
<Gavin__> ok  just now i asked this  but nobody answer - -maybe they are busy....
<ikonia> possibly, by just because they don't answer doesn't mean we will support it.
<ikonia> the ubuntu channels only support the ubuntu products
<ikonia> Gavin__: also you're telling lies, you didn't ask in #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> I'd rather you didn't lie to me
<Gavin__> Channel #backtrack-linux created on Mon Jan 11 09:59:30 2010
<Gavin__> my backtrack's ibus can't write down chinese - -
<Gavin__> i have used google
<Gavin__> but l can't solve the problem
<Gavin__> my OS is backtrack 5 r1 x64
<FloodBotK1> Gavin__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Gavin__: I'm in the channel now. you've just joined and you've not spoke
<ikonia> Gavin__: you know you need to be registered to talk in the channel #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> !register | Gavin__
<ubottu> Gavin__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gavin__> OK  l have solved the problem....
<Gavin__> thank you .
<TheLastProject> Is there any way to disable the "recently used" tab? =/ I even went as far as making the .recently-used file only readable and writeable for root but that didn't seem to help at all =/
<rpsyj> hi
<rpsyj> i just got Kubuntu 10.10
<rpsyj> can anyone tell me, how to make my login screen look like the Ubuntu 10.10 one?
<rpsyj> i mean, when you press one of the buttons with usernames you enter the password
<Kottizen> you can look for themes here: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=40x41
<pvivek> My microphone doesn't work in Kubuntu but works in other os. I am not able to configure it from a month. I would be very glad if i can get some proper guidance towards setting it up
<pvivek> It  doesn't work in skype or gtalk :( how do i set it up ? I have heard its muted by default. How do i unmute it ?
<avihay> pvivek: try getting a software called pulse volume control, and mess with the input devices. worked for me
<avihay> Does pulse audio have any concept of a pc-speaker?
<SALLOUM> Where can I find a good reference for begginers?
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> I have a weired problem
<Newbee> kmail says that it cannot save my mail-password in kwallet because it is unawailable.
<Newbee> but I it got the passwords for the other accounts from kwallet.
<Newbee> I don't knwo what to do now. Can anybody please help?
<Gantrus> does anyone in here farm cocks?
<TheLastProject> Errr...
<Gantrus> as in is anyone in here a cock farmer?
<TheLastProject> Sounds just as bad :P But well, I already got your point, just somewhat bored... And don't know, me not, that's all I can say.
<Gantrus> nah cock is not a bad word it refers to the male chook
<Gantrus> as in the cock went up the girls arsehole
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<Gantrus> as in the cock went up the girls arsehole
<BluesKaj> Gantrus, enough !
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gantrus> really?
<BluesKaj> yes, absolutely...do you have a kubuntu question ?
<Gantrus> yes..do you want me to finger your arsehole??
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> BluesKaj: appreciate the effort
<OerHeks> how do i disable recently used doc in KDE menu, all i can find is set permissions to non for .recently-used
<BluesKaj> ikonia, unfortunately even idiots like him use linux
<rwrw> how do I make kubuntu's desktop like ubuntus?
<OerHeks> you like the unity-sidebar, rwrw ? sorry, not available in Kubuntu
<rwrw> no not the unity crap
<rwrw> instead of having the floating desktop folder
<rwrw> have the folder right on the desktop
<rwrw> I want folders and files right on the desktop
<rwrw> here is what i want: http://img24.exs.cx/img24/5060/desktop200503242rg.png
<rwrw> here is the desktop by default: http://files.cyberciti.biz/uploads/tips/2008/10/kubuntu-810-desktop-screen.png
<rwrw> just the desktop icons and files, not the bottom panel
<OerHeks> i see, you can change activity's to dektop folder , in the upper right corner
<rwrw> ok thx, I missed the button in the upper right hand corner
<OerHeks> have fun :-)
<george> so, I've installed this ppa https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/pre-proposed because of nattey power regression bug. It just want to know if this changes anything on BIOS or the like, because know my laptop runs hotter than before
<george> I"ve already purge the ppa and the kernel, but even using older kernel version, cpu temp is + 60ºC, before installing it, it was around 45-8 ºC
<george> anyone?
<well_laid_lawn> it wouldn't edit the bios
<OerHeks> the regression in the kernel occures in 3.+
<george> OerHeks: Hello. I didn't touch anything, just installed this ppa which changed kernel 2.6.38-11.26 to 2.6.38-11.51 (lot of numbers, pre-proposed). I've already purged the kernel and the ppa, but cpu temp didn't dropped to previous levels
<OerHeks> hmm my current kernel is 2.6.38-11-generic #50
<user_> does anyone else have problems with adjusting screen brightness in kubuntu 11.04?
<meddy> hi, who know how to run minecraft on ubuntu. It crash:/ , I have got Radeon graphic card...
<george> OerHeks: what I don't get is why the cpu temp is so high. It wasn't that high before. Even now, I'm using kernel 2.6.36 , it's still higher than before
<OerHeks> did you try to setup lmsensors again ?
<u19809> hi all, i try to make vlc use the phonon backend but it does not seem to want to. how can I do that ?
<billytwowilly> Can anyone tell me how to check if my motherboard supports hard drive bigger than 2 TB? I've been looking in google iwth litte success...
<well_laid_lawn> if it uses sata you'll be fine
<OerHeks> billytwowilly, go to the site of the manufacturor, and see the technical manual ?
<billytwowilly> it's sata.
<billytwowilly> OerHeks: I emailed asus 2 days ago, no response yet. I guess I'll just keep waiting.
<george> OerHeks: how do I setup lmsensors again?
<OerHeks> sensors-detect
<george> OerHeks: I didn't uninstall the package
<george> ok, done that right know. Do I have to reboot?
<OerHeks> no, i guess not.
<well_laid_lawn> might have to modprobe
<george> well_laid_lawn:and how do i do that? already run sensors-detect.
<well_laid_lawn> it should have mentioned the module needed
<george> ?
<well_laid_lawn> in the sensors-detect output
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't run it in a while and am working from memory
<melodie> Hey, I'm having a problem with my setting up my HDMI cable from my compupter to my tv. Dose anyone know if this a a video card problem, or is it becuase my computer runs of linux...or what?
<well_laid_lawn> with so little to go on I would guess it's a pebcak issue
<BluesKaj> melodie, which graphics card ?
<melodie> BluesKaj: I don't quite know how to find that out. I'm basacly clueless
<BluesKaj> melodie, open a terminal and do , sudo lshw -C video
<melodie> http://pastebin.com/8r9Lv6EJ
<melodie> Thats the pastebin of what it says
<melodie> Would a vga cable be better?
<melodie> since I don't have a great hd...
<BluesKaj> vga is video only , and depending on the tv's resolution capability and connections , hdmi is much better
<melodie> Do it is the graphic card that isn't good enough for the HDMI cable?
<BluesKaj> melodie, what connections do you have on your tv and your pc  , are there hdmi connectors on both?
<melodie> Yes, on both the tv and the computer. The computer only has one HDMI connection though, while the tv has 2
<BluesKaj> melodie, is the hdmi cable conneceted ? and do you have ati ctalyst installed ?
<BluesKaj> err catalyst
<melodie> Yes, the HDMI cable is connected. But Idk what the..umm catalyst is?
<melodie> (Connected to both the tv and the computer.)
<BluesKaj> ati catalyst is a GUI for controlling your graphics card
<melodie> do you have link to the download or something
<u19809> does anybody know how I can install the qt 32bit libs on a 64bit system using kubuntu packages ?
<BluesKaj> u19809, make sure you have ia32 installed
<u19809> I have but I am seem to be missing some plugins (mysql driver)
<BluesKaj> melodie, have you set the tv to the hdmi input connected to your pc ?
<BluesKaj> u19809, running a server/database ?
<u19809> no regular natty desktop.
<u19809> on a laptop
<u19809> In fact I have the libs on my desktop system but i cannot remember how I did install them ... if i didn't just copy them over that is
<melodie> BluesKaj: Yes, i have the "Catalyst Control Center for the ATI graphics Accelerators" Downloaded. And yes, it is on the correct input channel that my hdmi input is on.
<melodie> BluesKaj: I'm guessing since I already seem to have everything hooked up right and stuff that my graphics card just isn't the greatest.
<BluesKaj> melodie, no \
<BluesKaj> it's a good card , it probly needs the right driver  or settings
<melodie> BluesKaj: Then do you know how I can fix that?
<BluesKaj> look in the catalyst settings for hdmi graphical output or some such
<melodie> For the settings it will only let me chose single display desktop on the display manager. I'm signed in as adminastrative  but I still don't know how to change that setting...
<BluesKaj> melodie, is the catalyst showing the correct card model and resolution ?
<melodie> 1280 * 1024 is the resolution and it is showing the correct card model...
<BluesKaj> melodie, what kind od tv ? flatscreen-widescreen or ?
<melodie> it is a VIZIO 19 by 19 inches
<BluesKaj> ok , so it's a pc-monitor type ...vga will work well...I thought it was a large flatscreen 16x9 aspect ratio tv
<BluesKaj> due to the hdmi connections
<BluesKaj> those aren't hdmi melodie , those dvi i believe
<BluesKaj> are
<melodie> It has both a HDMI port and a vga port in the back
<BluesKaj> http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/graphics/ati-radeon-hd-4000/ati-radeon-hd-4200/pages/ati-radeon-hd-4200-specificatications.aspx
<melodie> along with the standard deffinition plugs
<BluesKaj> melodie, but your card specs say DVI
<BluesKaj> DVI looks a bit like VGA , but witj more pins and the cables usually have white connectors , VGA are blue
<melodie> So I need to get DVI to HDMI since I have a DVI port in the back, or should I just get a VGA and use that. I mean, not having sound is something I think I can work my way around
<BluesKaj> does the Vizio have built ib speakers ?
<BluesKaj> in
<melodie> Yep.
<BluesKaj> 19x19 inches is an odd size
<melodie> I know, its pretty small... Its my step brothers, dosnt matter though. I just need to get this working.
<BluesKaj> well then obviously it connects both audio and videom thru the vga
<melodie> I thought VGA only did video
<BluesKaj> is there an audio plugin on the monitor ?
<melodie> There are the normal red and white ones, but not on the RGB(VGA) input channel, no.
<BluesKaj> melodie, did the monitor come with cables , if it did , use those... i have to go ...BBL
<joeingh> hello i installed the latest kubuntu with wubi and now when i boot it it displays a message about my keyboard layout then its stuck with the blue start screen, any idea what could be the issue?
<joeingh> thx you guys for your understanding and help
<joeingh> lol
<g0rs> !weather 47274
<skreech_> g0rs: What?
<g0rs> skreech_ : is there a weatherbot?
<Daskreech> g0rs: In here?
<Daskreech> No. Perhaps one of the offtopic
<g0rs> Daskreech: yes, a weather bot .I was checking the temperature at various locations
<Daskreech> Not here I think.
<Daskreech> Hmm wonder if that's in Krunner
<g0rs> Daskreech: there are a few channels which also have a weather bot
<g0rs> Daskreech: I'm not sure if they have it on freenode
<Daskreech> g0rs: Yes there are a number on freenode as well. Just this is a support channel so we have an Admin bot to ban people being obnoxious and a support bot to help people (help people) but no weather bot
<Daskreech> g0rs: No Krunner plasmoid but that might be cool to build
<phoenix_firebrd> Dolhin hangs when i change the view to detail while browsing a folder that  contains 6200 image files(jpg), total size of the images is  about 130 mb.  I am using kubuntu 11.10, is this a general issue or should i use ubuntu+1
<phoenix_firebrd> *Dolphin
<TheEvilPhoenix> phoenix_firebrd:  you shouldn't use ubuntu+1
<TheEvilPhoenix> at least not until its released as stable
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: what?
<TheEvilPhoenix> "I am using kubuntu 11.10, is this a general issue or should i use ubuntu+1"  <---
<TheEvilPhoenix> 11.10 != stable
<TheEvilPhoenix> having said that
<TheEvilPhoenix> #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 support
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: oh, till now i thought someone using a beta version should use ubuntu+1
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: so can you help me?
<TheEvilPhoenix> all 11.10 people need to use #ubuntu+1 for support
<TheEvilPhoenix> *ALL*
 * TheEvilPhoenix misread your previous statement
<TheEvilPhoenix> having said that, preceed channel names with #
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: sure
<TheEvilPhoenix> no, i won't be able to help you, #ubuntu+1 might be able to
<TheEvilPhoenix> emphasis on *MIGHT*
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: ok , i will try my luck there
<TheEvilPhoenix> (and btw, i have that same "lag"/"hang" when i open a folder with >= 1500 files on EVERY desktop environment and EVERY filemanager)
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i'm on 11.04 :P
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: In linux or even in Microsoft windows?
<TheEvilPhoenix> even in WIndows, but WIndows sucks
<TheEvilPhoenix> and you do NOT want me ranting about windows in here
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've been quiet/banned in #ubuntu twice for that
<TheEvilPhoenix> (granted i was drunk then, but still)
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: he he he
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: I entered this place after removing windows from my system
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: thats 3 yrs back
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> io
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: In 11.04 Dolphin can even load the folder fully, may its because of my 1 gb RAM
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've been using Ubuntu (GNOME) since 9.04
<TheEvilPhoenix> i just recently started using KDE
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: What amount of RAM do you have?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: are you there?
<TheEvilPhoenix> phoenix_firebrd:  this system, or all my systems?
 * TheEvilPhoenix has numerous systems
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: The one you used to browse those 1500 files
<TheEvilPhoenix> phoenix_firebrd:  4GB RAM, DDR3, 3.3GHz quad core desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: Then the problem should be dolphin
<phoenix_firebrd> There is no error message displayed in  konsole and even strace gives me nothing
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: i am going to try Konqueror
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: It also hangs
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: Do you know any other good file manager?
<TheEvilPhoenix> phoenix_firebrd:  no, but what I found was after I cloned the thing to a 7200 RPM SATA drive, it took less hang time
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think it has something to do with indexing the files  first
<TheEvilPhoenix> and then loading the info into the filemanager
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: Mine also sata 7200 rpm
<TheEvilPhoenix> (note that running 'ls' in terminal and timing the output times even shows a relative difference)
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: let me check mine
 * TheEvilPhoenix unfortunately has also tested a hardware RAID5 system with the same general setup
<TheEvilPhoenix> and the gui filemanagers took time to work too
<TheEvilPhoenix> of course the CLI 'ls' took only a few milliseconds on the RAID5, but meh
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: one min
<phoenix_firebrd> trying krusade
<phoenix_firebrd> TheEvilPhoenix: trying krusade
<tonywade> what makes kubuntu ant different to ubuntu?
<tonywade> hello?
<tonywade> ?
<tonywade> hellllooooo
<g0rs> tonywade: kubuntu runs on kde and ubuntu is on gnome . Ubuntu is the standalone os , there are several desktop environments on it.
<tonywade> is there any difference to someone like me who does not know what u are on about?
<g0rs> tonywade: well the difference for you is the userinterface, the gui with which you use the OS .
<g0rs> tonywade: its the biggest difference for you.
<tonywade> ok well i have ubuntu how can i try it out?
<g0rs> tonywade: ifyou are a beginnier, its better to go with kde or else gnome ( if you prefer simplicity)
<g0rs> tonywade: ubuntu has gnome  it runs out of box without any configuration like kubuntu.
<g0rs> tonywade: burn an iso file and install it on your computer
<tonywade> burn that sounds dangerous
<g0rs> tonywade: compile an iso file onto a cd or dvd disk and install your os by booting from the cd
<g0rs> tonywade: there are tutorials on the web which will walk youthrough the installation process.
<tonywade> ok where?
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<tonywade> whats so funny?
<phoenix_firebrd> tonywade: what did you think when g0rs said to burn
<tonywade> i was only messing (sorry g0rs)
<phoenix_firebrd> tonywade: :)
<g0rs> tonywade: :)
<tonywade> how do i wubi to install kubuntu?
<tonywade> hello
 * szal looks up the verb 'wubi' in the dictionary
<tonywade> i have to go see ye later with more questions
<OerHeks> wubi.exe needs wine
<stuq> is there some trick to getting the filter panel in dolphin to un-grey?
<stuq> running kde 4.7.1
<skierpage> I wanted to search for some text in Kubuntu 11.04. I found `strigiclient`, ran it, it showed "-1 documents indexed", I clicked some button to index, then my disk ground away until X or kdm segfaulted and KDE restarted :-(
<skierpage> Is strigiclient the wrong thing to run?
<skierpage> Also,  I have a ~/.strigi with 464MB in ~/.strigi/clucene, but it hasn't updated since 2010-08-09, should I delete it?
<skierpage> Is there any guide at all to finding stuff with Kubuntu 11.04?
#kubuntu 2011-10-02
<g0rs> Daskreech: you here?
<Daskreech> g0rs: yes
<skierpage> (Kubuntu 11.04 is KDE 4.6.5)
<g0rs> Daskreech: would you be interested to talk about working of  ubuntu or linux os  like OS layers , interfaces if you are familiar with that topic?
<Daskreech> skierpage: hi
<Daskreech> What are you looking for?
<Daskreech> g0rs: sure what would you like to know
<g0rs> Daskreech: I'm looking for design of linux os and maybe how ubuntu is meshed with it
<Daskreech> Linux OS is the same setup as UNIX OS so anything pertaining to that will be applicable
<skierpage> Daskreech, as I said I'm searching for some text (in files in a directory). `strigiclient` seems messed up.
<Daskreech> skierpage: You can do that in dolphin or you can use grep from the command line
<g0rs> Daskreech: it may not be an expert discussion and an overview might be okay
<Daskreech> Your choice based on ease of use or speed
<g0rs> Daskreech: for some reason my wlan router is not visible in gnome wlan client
<g0rs> Daskreech: the same wlan is visible on kde
<skierpage> Yup, Good news, Dolphin's Find [Content] [From here] does what I want.  But I normally don't use Dolphin.
<skierpage> Is `strigiclient` supposed to work?  I've been running kubuntu for a few years, maybe it and this ~/.strigi with old clucene is just cruft.
<skierpage> Daskreech, yup, I know and love `grep -ri sometext`, but it's kinda slow for 293 MB of documents.
<Daskreech> g0rs: ok ask away
<g0rs> Daskreech: i have to figure out where to begin :)
<Daskreech> skierpage: Umm I think that strigiclient is intended to be used by programs mostly
<mika_> hi, is there any problem with kubuntu? I used it few hours ago without problem, now I start it again and everything seems so slow, konsole doesn't open, firefox neither, and so other apps...
<Daskreech> g0rs: What are you trying to find out?
<mika_> also kickstart doesn't open...
<Daskreech> skierpage: at somepoint I think that the dolphin interface should use that if it's on and kfind if it's not
<g0rs> Daskreech: can you tellme any reason why my wlan is not visible in gnome but only in kde ?
<Daskreech>  might just be using Kfind now depending on which version of KDE you are running
<g0rs> Daskreech: there are other wlans which are visible in gnome
<Daskreech> mika_: Kickstart?
<Daskreech> g0rs: networkmanager is incompatible?
<mika_> Daskreech: yeah, the kde menu
<g0rs> Daskreech: network manager seems fine. It did work with a previous installation of gnome.
<Daskreech> Ah right. Do you have the taskbar and panel mika_?
<mika_> Daskreech: yes, default config
<Daskreech> g0rs: Yes Gnome upgraded it's dependency on NetworkManager to 0.9 I think and NM 0.9 is API incompatible with 0.8 so you may have one DE looking for a NM that the other can't use
<Daskreech> mika_: and alt+F1 doesn't work?
<g0rs> Daskreech: should I install another wlan client like wpa or similar?
<Daskreech> I'd just say Ignore GNOME :-D
<g0rs> Daskreech: Gnome is really good :)
<g0rs> Daskreech: are you more of a kde fan?
<skierpage> Daskreech, good points, thanks! kfind doesn't seem to use strigi, talks about Unix slocate. There's a `deepfind` command-line for Nepomuk/strigi, I'm trying that.
<Daskreech> I'm not sure what's going on with gnome though. If it's using the same backend then perhaps ask in #ubuntu if there is a problem or regression that is known
<mika_> Daskreech: any idea? it doesn't open anything :(
<Daskreech> skierpage: kfind is about as old as KDE2 so it shouldn't
<g0rs> Daskreech: Thanks for the hint
 * skierpage Oh nooes, strigiclient started up, about to kill my computer 8-/
 * skierpage I mean strigidaemon, 52% CPU.
<Daskreech> skierpage: :)
<Daskreech> Yeah I just turn it on before bed and let it chew through stuff
<skierpage> Daskreech, hold on, are you saying I should run strigidaemon? I have `/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub nepomukstrigiservice` in process list, surely KDE will run it for me.
<Daskreech> skierpage: no just saying I'd let them do night runs to annoy me less while i was busy dreaming
<linux> can someone know a mp3 download program?
<Daskreech> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Daskreech> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daskreech> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<linux> but for download, like songr for windows
<g0rs> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<well_laid_lawn> he wants free mp3's I think
<linux> actually yes
<well_laid_lawn> that's frowned upon in here
<well_laid_lawn> try a torrent client
<linux> ok
<linux> any peer to peer?
<well_laid_lawn> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<linux> thnks so much for your help =)
<g0rs> hello linux, can i pm you?
<linux> yes
<linux> of course
<Daskreech> g0rs: Got your Linux  questions answered?
<g0rs> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> ok :)
<g0rs> Daskreech: if you are intersted , we can talk about os internals ( only for curiosity) some other time.
<Daskreech> Sure.
<g0rs> Thanks
<skierpage> There's a `deepgrep` command-line tool that seems to do fulltext searches, though it mostly reports internal errors ;-)
<Daskreech> skierpage: pretty sure grep does text seraches
<Daskreech> searches
<skierpage> Someone ran into this exact problem with strigiclient/Nepomuk conflicts, http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=154&t=89491 ... wait, that was me! Aha ha ha!
<Daskreech> skierpage: ah wait deepgrep uses strigi data. Ah lovely
<Daskreech> so you can get data from compressed files
<well_laid_lawn> grep -iRn stuff dir works fine for me
<skierpage> Daskreech / well_laid_lawn, exactly.  KDE is indexing stuff for me, so I shouldn't have to grind through my disk when I have a big full-text index already.
<Daskreech> skierpage: I agree. Kinda like Locate except for data
<Daskreech> Ah and the maintainer for deepgrep just signed off IRC too
<Daskreech> phooo
<Martiini> kikk banning ruulezz ,, kick-bann klikkers around
<Martiini> kikk me!
<Martiini> kikk me!!
<Martiini> kikk me!!
<Martiini> kikk me!!
<FloodBotK1> Martiini: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Martiini, stop that
<AmElder> Hello, newly installed Kubuntu-full along with my Gnome desktop, to try it out. One problem: the window manager isn't automatically handling the file system. Instead all directories try to open in Comix? How do I fix this?
<Daskreech> AmElder: The window manager manages the windows not the files.
<AmElder> right...
<AmElder> Maybe I'm using the wrong words
<AmElder> When I try to open a directory, it tries to open in a graphics application, not Dolphin or whatever the window manager is
<g0rs> AmElder: what is comix?
<AmElder> It's a .cbr viewer
<g0rs> AmElder: okay, it always opened in dolphin for me
<well_laid_lawn> right click a dir and select "open with"
<AmElder> That's the behaviour I'd expect
<g0rs> AmElder: probably you'd have to change assoications somewhere
<g0rs> AmElder: not sure what could be reason. You might try Daskreech
<Daskreech> AmElder: ah change the filetype then
<AmElder> Daskreech, can you expand on that?
<Daskreech> AmElder: alt+f2 -> associations
<AmElder> Thank you, I'll try that
<Daskreech> You are looking for inode -> Directory
<Daskreech> Makesure that dolphin (or konqueror, krusader etc) is on top
<AmElder> Easy as
<AmElder> That looks much more like what I was expecting, thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> AmElder: was Comix on that list?
<AmElder> Goodness knows why
<AmElder> Yes, Comix was the first entry
<Daskreech> AmElder: Yep that easy :)
<jschall> is there a way to get automatic transcoding in amarok when transferring to a portable music device?
<mika_> hi, is there any problem with kubuntu, since yestarday when I start it almost everything doesn't open anymore (dolphin, konsole, firefox, libre office, etc etc etc).. I don't know if it's some wrong update, my ssd that is dying or something else
<mika_> anyone?
<szal> mika_: error msgs?  checked filesystem?  what updates did you install recently?
<mika_> szal: no errors in dmesg, actually any update, it's this that it's strange... I used it afternoon without problems, in the evening I got out, came back and had this situation
<mika_> actually I forgot the fs check, I'll try with it
<tonywade> hello
<mudassar> does any body know about using the GLPK package ?
<mudassar> for solving LP problems
<Guest70233> Hi guys,I found that magnatune is empty list after freshing the list,but Jamendo and other web music service work fine,Have you ever encounter this problem?
<adrynew> salut
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tangedyn> need a bit of help, was trying to setup multimonitors but now all my applications are outside of the two monitors i have, i can't find a way to move them back to the primary monitor
<Synapse-119> Hello everyone!
<Synapse-119> I wanted to ask a question: if I disable kdewallet subsystem, will my passwords be stored in plain text? Or in any other way?
<Alantas> tangedyn: Maybe try Alt+Tabbing to them, then Alt+F3 should raise the menu you normally get when right-clicking the titlebar, from which you might be able to maximize or resize or move the windows.
<tangedyn> Alantas: thanks, i got it fixed by restarting and managing to rerun amdcccle
<tangedyn> lemme relog
<Doc_Savage96> g'morn, ya'll
<Alantas> Greetings and salutations.
<Doc_Savage96> i'm having issues, and i'm unsure as to where they are oriented--streaming issues, and/or maybe flash-like issues...
<simon_> how to install google chrome?
<Doc_Savage96> my webpages keep freezing, in FF and Konqueror, when i access pages with embedded video, and web-chats, like youtube (embed vid), and livestream (embed vid and web0chat)
<Doc_Savage96> if chrome is my answer, then i won't be fixing the problem...
<Doc_Savage96> just my personal pref--and prolly ashows that these issues are intentional to steer users *to* chrome...imo...
<Doc_Savage96> or intentionally non-fixed, anyway...
<Alantas> There Is No Chrome Conspiracy.
<Doc_Savage96> any ideas?...
<simon_> hello!
<simon_> help, how to install google chrome?
<simon_> I couldn't find the package
<Doc_Savage96> um--sure there isn't...lol...google's stated intent is to control *all* information in the world,universe--that *used* to be in their policy info
<Doc_Savage96> *and* they have embedded INTEL in their HQ--NSA, DARPA, etc
<Doc_Savage96> anyway--not here to talk about that...
<Doc_Savage96> where can i go to get some direction/guidance on this issue, is my main question?...
<Alantas> simon_: Chromium is basically the same thing, minus Google branding and a couple other things.
<Doc_Savage96> hmmmm--chromium, eh?...what are the other diffs?
<Alantas> Like Google Mind Controller or whatever Doc_Savage96 needs it to have.
<Doc_Savage96> lol, Alantas...
<simon_> Alantas, how to install it?
<Alantas> There's some kind of tracking thing that's in Chrome but not Chromium.
<Alantas> simon_: Same as any other package, I would imagine.
<Doc_Savage96> is chromium in the repositories?
<Doc_Savage96> and, i'm looking, now
<Alantas> I got it from Synaptic, so I would imagine so.
<simon_> Alantas, now way, I have got an error
<simon_> apt-get install Chromium
<simon_> Reading package lists... Done
<simon_> Building dependency tree
<simon_> Reading state information... Done
<simon_> E: Unable to locate package Chromium
<FloodBotK1> simon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alantas> Probably something like "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser" in a terminal (such as Konsole) will do it.
<simon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/701078/
<Alantas> *Tries tab-completion* The executable is "chromium-browser". Try typing just that into the console. It should say something to the effect of: "chromium-browser is not installed, to install it, type: sudo apt-get install somethingorother". Do so.
<Doc_Savage96> that is the package name -- chromium-browser
<simon_> Alantas, neither works :(
<Alantas> *Looks in Synaptic* Yeah, the package name is "chromium-browser". "apt-get install chromium-browser" should work.
<OerHeks> better look in packagekit, in Kubuntu :-)
<Alantas> If it starts, but then hits you with a bunch of 404 errors or something, run "apt-get update", then try the install command again.
<simon_> Alantas, I just installed kubuntu, maybe I should refresh this packages or something, I remeber I did something like that when I installed kubuntu for the first time
<Alantas> "apt-get update" is probably what will do that.
<Alantas> (Couldn't hurt to run it anyway.)
<simon_> now is working
<simon_> yeah
<Doc_Savage96> wow--
<Doc_Savage96> no issues *at all*...system is running, no freezes, or lock-up...*at all*...
<Alantas> I've never had any troubles with Firefox in my install.
<Doc_Savage96> and even fullscreen video really does fullscreen--in my other browsers, if i can get it, at all, it only blacks the screen, with the vid being same size as original embed sizing...
<Alantas> In fact I've found Firefox is a bit better when dealing with Flash videos other than Youtube, where they get sluggish and eat the CPU in Chromium but work well in Firefox.
<Doc_Savage96> idk, Alantas--i've had issues for a while, now--
<Doc_Savage96> my system, until very recent updates, had an issue running mid-temp to hot, too--
<Doc_Savage96> that stopped, recently...
<Doc_Savage96> however--i can pretty much bet it's *me* and my disorganized install practices...
<Doc_Savage96> i'm learning--albeit, slowly...
<Doc_Savage96> well--guess for now, i'll scrap FF and Konqueor, until i can RTFM up on this...
<Doc_Savage96> thanks--i never would have tried chrmium if i hadn't tytped in here...  ; )
<Doc_Savage96> btw, globalrev is *groing*...  ; )
<Doc_Savage96> i won't mention it, again...
<Doc_Savage96> except to say #occupywallst if interested in what's up with that...
<Doc_Savage96> ; )
<Doc_Savage96> thanks, again--peace!
<Alantas> So, solved two problems with one stone. Hehe.
<Doc_Savage96> lol--yeh...you done *good*...   ; )
<qbee> weeeeeeeeeeenas
<qbee> algun alma caritativa puede decirme si es posible descargar las fotos y videos de un iphone 4 con kubuntu?
<qbee> en google la info es muy dispersa y no me aclaro, todo esta orientado a musica, y eso no me interesa
<OerHeks> !es > qbee
<ubottu> qbee, please see my private message
<qbee> ooops, sorry, i think i was talking in hispanos, soooooooooo sorry
 * Alantas can actually understand a lot of that...
<qbee> anyone knows if is possible to download pictures and movies from iphone 4 with kubuntu, i read a lot from google, but seems it works with music only with rimthbox and stuff...
<Alantas> Try plugging it in with USB. It could bring up a filesystem that you can browse.
<Alantas> (Maybe. I don't have any experience with iphones, but if it presents a mass-storage-device USB interface, you can probably find your stuff there.)
<OerHeks> qbee the ubuntu wiki mention KDE, but i have no experience with iphone connect > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<qbee> oerheks: ok, thank you
<nmvictor> Can KDE Partition Manager be trusted like Gparted, Do they use the same libraries?
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> someone have tjhe home cencrypted?
<rakionx92> algun español?
<rakionx92> hello?
<simon_> #gwt
<simon_> hello dudes!
<simon_> how can i join a new channel
<simon_> ?
<Snowhog> simon_:  type /j #channelname
<simon_> amm I just typed #channel
<simon_> type /j #java
<simon_> typed*
<simon_> and dosen't work :(
<Snowhog> simon_: What IRC program are you using?
<simon_> quassel irc
<Snowhog> simon_: Typing  /j #java works here, and I'm running quassel as well. The channel you joined appears in the listing at the left. Just click on it to switch to that channel
<simon_> that's strange! here it doesn't work
<Snowhog> simon_: Then try typing:  /join #java
<simon_> neither :(
<Snowhog> simon_: What version of quassel - what version of KDE?
<simon_> Platform Version 4.6.2 (4.6.2)
<onebitxajax> can someone help me recover my home directory?
<yofel> onebitxajax: what did you do?
<onebitxajax> yofel: i beckup with live cd all the /home dir and reinstall the sistem with the same options and password
<onebitxajax> and recopy it bac but it can'tr read it
<onebitxajax> back*
<yofel> onebitxajax: did your user id change?
<onebitxajax> yofel: it's the same, i use the same in anithing
<onebitxajax> same password, same user same pack installs
<yofel> yes, but what does 'ls -la' tell you if you run it in the folder your old data is in?
<yofel> linux doesn't recognise users by names, but by ID's - if that has changed you need to reown the files
<yofel> unless you used encryption, then it gets complicated
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> with ls-l i get that the files belogs to my same name user and my group
<yofel> should work then..
<sk3nt> I am using backuppc from a freenas-server to backup couple of Kubuntu 11.04 clients, any idea how I could inhibit suspend and hibernate on clients during backup process?
<stuq> is there some trick to getting the filter panel in dolphin to un-grey in kde 4.7.1?
<Daskreech> stuq: Hmm?
<Daskreech> Which filter?
<stuq> never had it 'active', always greyed out...
<Daskreech> stuq: Right which filter are you talking about?
<Snowhog> stuq: ?? Dolphin > Tools > Show Filter Bar
<stuq> Daskreech: I guess in the Dolphin View menu it's called search, brought up with the f12 key
<Daskreech> Snowhog: I think he can find it. Just it's not working for him
<stuq> some of the dolphin devs were calling it the filter pane
<stuq> So, view.. panels... search
<Daskreech> stuq: Can You look in settings -> Configure Shortcuts  and tell me what F12 is bound to you for you?
<Daskreech> ah right tehre
<Daskreech> There
<stuq> if I hit f12, the search panel comes up, but it's always greyed out
<Daskreech> Hmm doesn't bring up anything for me
<Daskreech> Oh wait no it does
<stuq> well, view, panels, search
<stuq> I'm on kde 4.7.1
<Daskreech> So am I
<Daskreech> And yes it's greyed out
<Daskreech> do you have Nepomuk turned on?
<stuq> yes, and strigi too
<stuq> Daskreech: looks like a cool feature if I could get it to work...
<Daskreech> stuq: Hmm Ok I'll look into it. If it's really a bug I'll file one at bugs.kde.org
<Daskreech> stuq: What are you looking to use it for?
<stuq> I have a large network install and the construction mngmnt firm gave me ftp access to the architectuals
<stuq> but it's like 1200 dirs
<stuq> and several thousand files
<stuq> so the ability to check mark filters seemed ideal
<stuq> Daskreech: and thanks for looking
<Daskreech> stuq: Just to be clear this isn't really a filter as much as it is a search
<Daskreech> Ctrl+I is a filter
<stuq> right, or maybe we could call it a 'search filter'
<Daskreech> while far less flexible than that panel it's much faster
<stuq> a way to narrow your searches down
<Daskreech> ok fair enough
<Daskreech> sk3nt: powertop?
<Daskreech> sk3nt: or if you have KDE running just use the power management
<BluesKaj> just installed new soundcard and it'set as default (Card0) , plays digital and mpeg audio fine , avi files wil play depending on the file that avi has it wrapped in , however no webcontent audio , or flash audio ...video in all codecs are fine . Also the alsa speaker test (speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -t wav) is silent ....any ideas ?
<sk3nt> Is it possible with KDE standard power management to inhibit suspend automatically?
<sk3nt> I mean e.g. check if there is a backup process running and based on that info stop suspend process?
<sk3nt> I though that I could use pm-utils hooks, what I do not find a example how to do it.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Phonon?
<Daskreech> sk3nt: You mean if a particular process is running switch power levels?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, according to my research plash doesn't use phono , it supposedly uses alsa directly , but i'm not certain
<Daskreech> ok no Pulesaudio either?
<BluesKaj> err flash doesn't use phonon
<BluesKaj> no PA
<BluesKaj> pPA doesn't even see the new card , even though it's set as default in alsa-base.conf
<Daskreech> ha
<Daskreech> ok hmm so the encoding makes a difference for the audio?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, amarok plays fine thru phonon as it's setup to do, vlc only sends DD and DTS files thru the passthru to my DAC on the audio amplifier,  only some avi but no flv will play on Dragon player
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Are you playing the flv through mplayer?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, no , but audio doesn't work on mplayer either
<Daskreech> hrrrm
<BluesKaj> BBL ...
<Daskreech> ok
<sk3nt> Daskreech: yes, that is what I meant; can I switch power levels if a particural process is running
<Daskreech> Don't know that's a built in ability but it's certainly an easy script. Just make a cron job that runs one minute sooner than the powertime for suspend and have it check for the backup process. If it's there then use dbus to flip the power management to always on
<sk3nt> Ok, thanks - have to start to look at something like that.
<len> gnome-games is missing a sound dependency becasue, I assume, the package maintainer things only people running gnome play gnome-games and the packages needed is part of a default ubuntu install.  I always install gnome-games in Kubuntu though, and never get sound unless I add the package that should be set as a dep, but isn't.  I can't remember what it is right now though.  Anyone know?
<szal> len: prolly a better question to ask next door™; us KDE lovers usually don't know jack about Gnome ;)
<Daskreech> We know Jack
<Daskreech> but only though a Phono layer
<Daskreech> Phonon
 * szal knows a few things about JACK ;)
<szal> anyhoo, just for a heads-up..  if I want to install Grub to a different HDD than it is in now (HDD faulty; need to nuke it), all it takes is 'sudo os-prober' and 'sudo grub-install /dev/$insertDeviceNodeHere', right?
<Daskreech> len: Not sure but it's probably a gstreamer dep
<Daskreech> That's what most of Gnome Depends on for sound
<len> Funny, it's been this way for years, and has never been corrected.  Are KDE people really such QT purists that they will only play KDE games?  You think that if a llot of KDE people played gnome games the dependency issue would have ben noticed and corrected many years ago.  I've always preferred KDE, but love the Aisleriot Solitaire.  It has about a 130 or so Solitaire variations.
<Daskreech> len: you are talking about two different things
<Daskreech> You are troubled about a distro's dependency chain and contemplating the Purist tendency of fans of a DE
<Daskreech> if the maintainer of Gnome-games doesn't think it should be a strong dependency for Ubuntu then it's not going to be fixed regardless of howmany people install it
<len> Daskreech, what do you mean?  I just saying that if you install Kubuntu, and add gnome-games, sound in the gnome games won't work even if you click the sound option, but if you install Ubuntu the sound works because the package needed is part of base Ubuntu install.
<Daskreech> len: Yes cause sound is considered important for accessibilty which is a hard dependency for the gnome-desktop
<Daskreech> Sound may not be considered a hard requirement to play any of the gnome games
<Daskreech> if it's not considered a dependency then of course gnome-games will not depend on it. It may be a recommends
<len> I'm not sure why the maintainer would think that.  It's pretty confusing to be offered tha "sound"  (not greyed out), and be allowed to check, so it looks like it is activated, but not have it work.  The only way the package maintainer wouldn't care is if he just plain doesn't care about anything but gnome, and thinks everyone should be using it.
<Daskreech> in which case you can do a sudo apt-get install gnomegames -o APT::Install-Suggests=true should get you sound
<Daskreech> len: could also be possible. I think I had the same issue with gnome screensavers
<Daskreech> len: you can ask in #ubuntu-devel if you want to know if it's intentional or you should file a bug
<Daskreech> len: Though I guess the games should also grey out if there is no way for them to play sound.
<Daskreech> len: I suppose this might be less of a problem with GNOME-OS
<BluesKaj> looks to me like /etc/asound.conf is deprecated in favour of  ~/.asoundrc with alsa ... phonon crashes if one tries to have both
<len> The way I used to find the missing package was to run "sol" from a terminal, after checking the sould option.  I'd see an error message in the terminal about missing such and such, figure out which package the missing file came from, and then install that package.  Now though, when I run sol from the terminal I don't get any error message to use to track which package to install.
<len> I haven't had to do this in a long time because I just keep upgrading.  I put Kubuntu on a new netpad though.  That's why I'm trying to remember what package it was.
<Joschl> hi
<Daskreech> len: try the command I gave you earlier?
<len> Daskreech, I tried it, and it didn't install anything extra, so maybe the dep issue really is an oversight, since the needed package obviously isn't even listed as a "recommended" package.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Daskreech> len: Ok ask in #ubuntu-devel what that package is and if it's really intended to be like that
<g0rs> how can we reduce cpu clock speed for intel processors in ubuntu?
<zbogy> ok.here i am
<sandox> hey guys,could someone helps me with my fliped cam image
<Daskreech> g0rs: there was a program for that. I'm going to say cputime but that feels wrong as I'm typing it
<Daskreech> sandox: tur over the camera
<g0rs> Daskreech: there is some type of program for that in suse
<g0rs> power daemon o something in that line
<Daskreech> long as it's not yast
<Daskreech> powertop ?
<sandox> i have laptop asus x52j
<sandox> when i use skype my cam flips the image
<sandox> what should i do?
<Snowhog> Hmm. sandbox didn't stick around long enough. Found this blog post that just might be what sandbox needs: http://www.paullabis.com/2010/08/fix-upside-down-or-inverted-webcam-on.html
#kubuntu 2012-09-24
<toafan> I've been trying to bind Alt-Space to the window menu (or 'Operation Menu', as it seems KWin calls it), but I can't find any way to do so.  Help?
<skreech_> toafan: Let me take a look
<skreech_> toafan: alt+F2-> global -> select Kwin -> filter for operations -> Change to Custom -> Alt+Space -> Hit apply
<ussher_> im trying to use cmake-gui to build sumwars (a game) from source.  its telling me "Required library POCO not found"  How do I know what package to install to provide POCO?
<ussher_> im assuming i have to apt-get something, but dont know what.
<tsimpson> a good way to start is by searching for what it says, like "apt-cache search poco", but as it actually says "library", you can narrow that down by prefixing "lib": eg  "apt-cache search libpoco"
<tsimpson> and, as you've compiling software, you'll want the development version, those all end in -dev
<ussher_> awesome tsimpson
<ussher_> that works, there it is.  'libpoco-dev'
<ussher_> ill try that
<ussher_> nice.  configure worked smoothly.  got a 'generate done' message.  looks like it worked
<ussher_> thank you
<tsimpson> you're welcome
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I have found strange bug with ati amd 7750 , under kubuntu 12.04 I can't run opengl , it work on ubuntu with unity , any idea?
<skreech__> you can't run opengl?
<drcode> no
<thechef> drcode: how do you know opengl is not working?
<drcode> It work only if I move the opengl window it self
<drcode> I tryied to run fglx_gear
<drcode> When I have switch to gnome , it worked perfect
<drcode> also I have tryied to use dolphine-emu with gamecubes
<drcode> I have also open ticket in ati amd , but I think it releted to kde or somthing
<skreech__> drcode: might be Kwin? do you have desktop effects on?
<Guest70140> ha!
<drcode> hi skfin
<drcode> hi skreech__
<drcode> what is kwin
<drcode> I just install kubuntu and installed catalyst driver
<skreech__> drcode: kwin is the window manager.
<skreech__> drcode: press alt+F2 -> effects  -> choose desktop effects
<skreech__> Is that enabled or no?
<Moomoo> any chinese?
<skreech__> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Moomoo> thx
<drcode> I will have to reinstall kububntu again
<drcode> thanx skreech__
<nickyc> How do I install KDE 4.9.2?
<tsimpson> same answer as you got in #kde
<qw[Russian]> hello all
<qw[Russian]> help me please now i install xampp but i am not see an search were i install
<mah454> Hello
<qw[Russian]> hi
<spexi> Hi! Anyone happen to know, why I'm getting a prompt box on startup, showing only white X on red background and saying "Invalid option: -session"
<spexi> What is starting on system startup and why this error message happens?
<lordievader> Good morning
<qw[Russian]> hello
<lordievader> Hey qw[Russian], how are you today?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: so so
<qw[Russian]> and you ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Oh I'm doing good. Not considering my homework...
<qw[Russian]> =)
<qw[Russian]> and I prepare for house cleaning)
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: ш рфму щту йгуыешщт ащк нщг,
<qw[Russian]> sorry
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: i have one question for you *
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: That are a lot of ?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: what is you name ?)
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: That is exactly the thing I like about IRC it is anonymous. So I rather not tell.
<qw[Russian]> =)
<qw[Russian]> okey i am away clear my room
<qw[Russian]> )
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<qw[Russian]> help me please
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: hi
<qw[Russian]> рш
<qw[Russian]> hi
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: english?
<qw[Russian]> i would like edit one document but after edit i click save and see error
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: what error?
<qw[Russian]> first - edit this file: https-xampp.conf
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: where is the file ? location?
<qw[Russian]> The document can't be kept, as it was not possible to write down in / opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf.
<qw[Russian]>  
<qw[Russian]> Check the rights to record in this file and existence of an available place on a disk.
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: did you open the file for editing with root permissioms?
<qw[Russian]> тщ
<qw[Russian]> no
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: did you open the file for editing with root permissions?
<qw[Russian]> were open root permissions ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: open terminal and run this command "sudo kate opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf"
<phoenix_firebrd> it will ask for password,put the password and it will open the document
<qw[Russian]> qw@ubuntu or root@ubuntu ?
<phoenix_firebrd> now you will be able to save the file
<phoenix_firebrd> did you open the terminal?
<qw[Russian]> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: run this command sudo kate opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<qw[Russian]> but after paste i have very very error
<phoenix_firebrd> how did you paste?
<qw[Russian]> copy pate
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<qw[Russian]> http://pastebin.com/Y93yA3xA
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: ignore that, did the file open in the editor?
<qw[Russian]> нуы
<qw[Russian]> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: did you edit it?
<qw[Russian]> file open but file is clear (
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: right click the file and go to properties
<tsimpson> erm, it'd be "kdesudo kate /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf"
<tsimpson> kdesudo not sudo, and missing initial /
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: then in the properties dialog , goto the permissions tab and the owner of the file
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: why not sudo?
<tsimpson> !kdesudo | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<tsimpson> basically, kdesudo fixes issues sudo has with GUI apps, so it's a good thing
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: But what if you want to debug?
<qw[Russian]> tsimpson: phoenix_firebrd: thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> Walzmyn: problem solved?
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: debug what?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: problem solved?
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: just output from the app? kdesudo doesn't interfere with it, exactly the same as sudo
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: eg kate
<tsimpson> just run from a terminal
<qw[Russian]> maybe i restart xampp
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: the blog says its a bug
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: the bug is with gtksudo
<tsimpson> we use, the far superior, KDESudo ;)
<qw[Russian]> (
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: I like kdesudo , but still i am not convinced using sudo is a problem, i have to read the blog fully to understand the issue
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: did you edit the file ?
<qw[Russian]> yes but i write http://93.79.164.131/ and see error (
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: and you maybe see this error  http://93.79.164.131/
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: where do you see the error, in the terminal or as a message?
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: run "sudo konsole", and type "echo $USER $HOME $PWD", compare that to running the same in "sudo konsole"
<tsimpson> * "kdesudo konsole" for the second one
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: ok
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: do you see this error?
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: got it
<qw[Russian]> (
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: in that case the app uses a dir in root for configs?
<tsimpson> phoenix_firebrd: with kdesudo it uses /root, without it could overwrite files in the users $HOME, but as root
<tsimpson> if you're unlucky enough that the app write a new config file, the user can't store their settings without a sudo chown
<phoenix_firebrd> tsimpson: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: i can't understand your problem , i will paste the snap of the error message you seny
<phoenix_firebrd> *sent
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: is this the error message you mean? http://imagebin.org/229608
<qw[Russian]> ye
<qw[Russian]> yes*
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: you get the error in the browser?
<qw[Russian]> +1
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: you have to configure the permissions in the httpd-xampp.conf file and that can be done only from the local network as said by the error message
<qw[Russian]> i am configure file
<qw[Russian]> edit file *
<phoenix_firebrd> I think you are having problem configuring a network server , am i right?
<qw[Russian]> i would like install site but this problem dont have instsll site
<tsimpson> try accessing it from 127.0.0.1
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<qw[Russian]> join in 127 but i see only "welcome xampp for Linux
<qw[Russian]> "
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]:  ask for help in this channel #httpd
<qw[Russian]> hmm
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: do you know how to configure a server?
<BluesKaj> that's a pretty general question ..what kind of server , phoenix_firebrd ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: needs help in configuring a xampp server
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> qw[Russian], http://freshtutorial.com/install-xamp-ubuntu/ , this should help you
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, ^
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: he has installed xampp and the server is running, now doesnt know how to configure it
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: good evening
<qw[Russian]> good day
<lordievader> Hey qw[Russian]
<qw[Russian]> =(
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: From where the sad smiley?
<qw[Russian]> but i not understand why ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: I'm sorry, what?
<qw[Russian]> http://pastebin.com/rEBG96Wh
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: thats not the error log
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: check if you have this file \xampp\apache\logs\error.log
<qw[Russian]> in linux \xampp\apache\logs\error.log ?
<lordievader> Backslash is Windows?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: In that case , check if you have this file /xampp/apache/logs/error.log
<lordievader> Since when does xampp get it's own folder on root?
<qw[Russian]> The file or the folder doesn't exist
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader:  opt/xampp/apache/logs/error.log ?
<qw[Russian]> maybe lampp ?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: That looks more like it... though it would be strange. Why wouldn't xampp keep it's logs in /var/log/?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]:  /opt/lampp/logs/error_log
<qw[Russian]> http://pastebin.com/Ft7sZkti
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: There is a syntax error in /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<qw[Russian]> and ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: That is probably the cause of Apache failing to start...
<Smurphy> you have a: * somewhere in the middle of the file.
<Smurphy> and it is noty valid.
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Did you edit the httpd config file?
<qw[Russian]> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: you have some problem in the config file, you might have done some mistake while editing it
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Well somewhere you made an error, so you need to go back and fix it.
<qw[Russian]> root@ubuntu:~# sudo kate opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<qw[Russian]> No protocol specified
<qw[Russian]> kate: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<qw[Russian]>  
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: try "kdesudo kate opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf"
<BluesKaj> kate?
<qw[Russian]> root@ubuntu:~# kdesudo kate opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<qw[Russian]> No protocol specified
<qw[Russian]> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: what?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: First do "export DISPLAY=:0"
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Or use nano.
<julians> or sudo kate opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf or nano
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: you are in tty?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Ssh.
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: ^
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: what is does ?
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: What the export command do? It changes an enviroment variable. In this case where the Xserver is located.
<qw[Russian]> [16:28:42] <lordievader> qw[Russian]: First do "export DISPLAY=:0"
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: are you using konsole?
<qw[Russian]> +1
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: why is he getting this error first
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Anyhow it is a good idea to use nano, then you don't have to meddle with X11.
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: What error exactly? The X server one?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<qw[Russian]> i am not understand all
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Because it cannot find the X server on :0.0 The enviroment variable tells it is there but appearently it isn't.
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: try this "sudo nano opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf"
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Nano is a cli text editor.
<qw[Russian]> try  and ?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: just now he was working with the konsole and everthing was ok
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: If you want to get into Linux servers (web, samba, etc) it is usefull to know your way around with the terminal (cli = command line interface = terminal)
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Hmm, odd. Perhaps he changed the variable somewhere?
<qw[Russian]> how to me to open a notebook with the rights of root?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Use the command phoenix_firebrd showed you, sudo nano /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<qw[Russian]> started
<qw[Russian]> but
<qw[Russian]> (
<qw[Russian]> http://93.79.164.131/xampp/
<FloodBotK1> qw[Russian]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<qw[Russian]> http://93.79.164.131/phpmyadmin/
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Now you need to find the error (syntax error) and fix it.
<qw[Russian]> but i am go to phpmyadmin
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Is the syntax error fixed? In other words is Apache running?
<qw[Russian]> 2 - running
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: you have to learn about apache server and how to configure, if you skip that , you will find difficulty if something goes wrong
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Hmm well ok, than you should be able to go to phpmyadmin, with your browser go to http://<ip-of-server>/phpmyadmin
<qw[Russian]> join http://93.79.164.131/phpmyadmin/
<qw[Russian]> and see:
<qw[Russian]> New XAMPP security concept:
<qw[Russian]>  
<qw[Russian]> Access to the requested object is only available from the local network.
<qw[Russian]>  
<qw[Russian]> This setting can be configured in the file "httpd-xampp.conf".
<FloodBotK1> qw[Russian]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: try this "127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/"
<qw[Russian]> 127=93
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Euhmm no thanks. It is set to only allow requests from inside the network, so try whay phoenix_firebrd suggests.
<qw[Russian]> NOTHING
<qw[Russian]> I SEE this error
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: No need to get angry.
<qw[Russian]> sorry CapsLock )
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Where is the Apache/Lampp/Xampp service running?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: On your current machine?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: Is this your ip http://93.79.164.131/ from where you trying to configure ?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: phoenix_firebrd:  yes yes
<qw[Russian]> 93.79.164.131 is real ip
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: So use what phoenix_firebrd says then, 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: [16:42:11]
<nickyc> Where does man search for manpages if MANPATH is unset?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: does the config file contain user credentials ?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Which config file?
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: /opt/lampp/etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf
<nickyc> Ignore my question.
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: I do not run a xampp server... but since it is the httpd (apache) config file I do not think so.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader:  have you seen this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxwemr3IpmM  I feel i am in the same situation now
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: Hehehe, I haven't seen it. Funny clip though.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: its very funny :D
<qw[Russian]> (
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: So what does phpmyadmin on localhost (127.0.0.1) show?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/0u6N6KmV
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: i found solution
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11999371/access-to-the-requested-object-is-only-available-from-the-local-network-phpmyadm
<qw[Russian]> okey
<qw[Russian]> 1 minute
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: use kate instead of vim or if you get that xserver error  use nano
<lordievader> Somehow I'm starting to think downloading Apache + PHP + MySQL seperately is much easier...
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Wasn't kate the one who threw the xserver error?
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: ^
<qw[Russian]> start is good
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: My last message was for phoenix_firebrd, sorry.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: ya
<qw[Russian]> but you you and i see one message =)
<qw[Russian]> http://pastebin.com/EwD64U4y
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: did you paste the edited httpd-xampp.conf or unedited one?
<qw[Russian]> edit
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: after editing did you restart the server?
<qw[Russian]> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: whats happening now?
<qw[Russian]> (
<qw[Russian]> nothing
<hanibana> hi. I'm using Kubuntu with nearly latest updates. In my system, after about 1 day uptime, plasma-desktop and ksysgaurd processes start to consume 89-90 % of cpu usage, and things become slow. What can be wrong with this?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: goto this line in the config file "<Directory "/opt/lampp/phpmyadmin">"
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: after this " Allow from all" add the line "Require all granted"
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]:  like this http://pastebin.com/n0Bh93Fj
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: finished editing?
<qw[Russian]> min
<qw[Russian]> fin
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: restart the server and check
<BluesKaj> hanibana, it could be the desktop search in system settings (file indexer) and akonadi file server , which you may not need
<BluesKaj> hanibana, desktop search aka nepomuk
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: i see: You have been problem connect from 127.0.0.1
<hanibana> BluesKaj: but, thay have not separate processes? they executed under plasma-desktop and ksysgaurd?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: in browser?
<qw[Russian]> +1
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]:  try this "http://localhost/phpmyadmin/"
<hanibana> BluesKaj: btw, I had disabled file indexer (nepomuk), but, always using Kontact then akonadi.
<BluesKaj> hanibana, I think they come under ksystem guard , since it's the system monitor
<hanibana> BluesKaj: it's somewhat weird for me that why this happens just after 1 day...
<BluesKaj> hanibana, have you updated and upgraded since your install ?
<hanibana> BluesKaj: yes. about a week ago.
<hanibana> hanibana: any log file or something to see what plasma-desktop currently doing?
<hanibana> sorry! BluesKaj
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: (
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: I have no more ideas
<qw[Russian]> bad
<qw[Russian]> okey thank
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: I like putin
<BluesKaj> hanibana, you should update/upgrade every few days , suggest you try now , just to be sure
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: you are welcome
<hanibana> BluesKaj: yes I am doing.
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: yu are speak russian ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: no
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: come to #kubuntu-offtopic
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: instead of "Allow from all"   put "Allow from ::1 127.0.0.0"
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: this
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: Firefox can't establish connection with the server 127.0.0.0.
<lordievader> Euhmm you are both wrong localhost = 127.0.0.1
<lordievader> Unless you are talking about IPv6 then it is something else...'
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: yes refresh
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: i dont use IPv6
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: 127.0.0.1 it is then.
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: also try 127.0.0.1 instead of 127.0.0.0
<qw[Russian]> 1 - join
<qw[Russian]> but redirect from /xampp
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: working?
<qw[Russian]> +
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: In that case the problem is solved
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Still a good idea to run the security script.
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: http://93.79.164.131/xampp/
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: for me access is denied
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: were the secirity script ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: No idea, long time ago that I used Xampp. I do know it is somewhere, check security in the control panel.
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: phoenix_firebrd:  http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/254626805.png
<qw[Russian]> see
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: It says so right there! /opt/lampp/lampp security
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: isnt the owncloud better than this?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader:  http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/933775176.png were ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: run this command "/opt/lampp/lampp security"
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Run the command from the terminal... (the first thing you need to think when you hear server is terminal)
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: What do you mean with owncload?
<qw[Russian]> omg
<lordievader> owncloud*
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: What?!?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Do you want my help or not?
<qw[Russian]> http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/25129134.png
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: I mean for personal use
<lordievader> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not following.
<phoenix_firebrd> lordievader: nothing
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Do as it says...
<qw[Russian]> http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/920494004.png
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: thats all, restart the server and check
<qw[Russian]> done
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: photo?
<qw[Russian]> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]:  new http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/920494004.png
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]:  new http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/254626805.png
<qw[Russian]> but site say: write login and pass
<qw[Russian]> question: what is login ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: ya, put the username and password that you set now
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: but i am set only pass
<qw[Russian]> user: lampp
<qw[Russian]> )
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: ya
<qw[Russian]> but the task was not in protection and in redirect with xampp on index.php
<ikonia> xampp, and there is your mistake
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: do you see this http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/254626805.png
<qw[Russian]> yes
<ikonia> why are you using xampp and not a standard lamp stack ?
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd:  http://profile.at.ua/_ph/1/869579471.png
<lordievader> Hmm does xampp no longer supply a mail server?
<ikonia> why are you using xampp and not a standard lamp stack ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: that all
<ana_> i have a question. Will anything be done in 12.10 with font reset bug when changing wallpaper or other things in apperance?
<ikonia> ana_: is there a bug logged ?
<ana_> yea, since 2010
<ikonia> ana_: ok, so track the bug, if you see fix for 12.10, then "yes"
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: bug number or link?
<ana_> 1sec ill look for the number of bug
<qw[Russian]> what set chnod 777 ?
<qw[Russian]> chmod*
<qw[Russian]> 0777*
<ana_> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?56517-workaround-font-size-keeps-resetting its the forum thread about it and bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256519 and sometimes it triggers even without reboot, just changing wallpaper or other thing in apperance
<ubottu> KDE bug 256519 in general "Font settings reset after a reboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ana_> i heard its related to kubuntu as in other distros it doesnt happen
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: With your webserver you shouldn't do that. Makes it rwx to each and everyone.
<qw[Russian]> what ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Read up on Linux permissions.
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: what is your distro version and kde version
<ana_> kubuntu 12.04 with default kde its shipped with
<ana_> on chakra it doesnt happen
<ana_> of course to see that bug you must first change global kde fonts
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: does this happen in a fresh install?
<ana_> for example set it to sans 11, change wallpaper, reboot and bang you have ubuntu 9 everywhere
<qw[Russian]> Fatal Error:Directory ../ can't writen in,please chmod to 0777
<ana_> well fresh install fully updated
<ana_> nothing installed and tweaked basically
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: why are you not using a LAMP stack ?
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: why are you using xampp that is nothing to do with kubuntu
<qw[Russian]> no
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: I asked "why" you are not using a normal supported lamp stack
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: This didn't happen for me in 12.04 , i changed the ubuntu font to oxygen and it remained the same
<ana_> did you change wallpaper after changing font?
<ana_> it remains the same for me unless i change wallpaper
<qw[Russian]> ikonia: because this my first install xampp abiut kubuntu
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Maybe it is a good idea to read a lot about Linux and Servers before you start using/operating one.
<qw[Russian]> about*
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: ok - so don't use xampp
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: it's a self contained software package
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: there is a fully supported lamp stack on ubuntu
<ikonia> !lamp | qw[Russian]
<ubottu> qw[Russian]: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: I am using kubuntu 12.10 beta 1 with kde 4.1, i will check it now
<ana_> okay thanks
<qw[Russian]> ikonia: where you were (and) earlier?
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: do i have to restart after changing the wallpaper?
<ana_> yes
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: pardon ?
<ana_> just log out maybe
<qw[Russian]> тщерштп
<qw[Russian]> nothing
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: I'd strongly suggest you use the lamp stack that ubuntu actually supports
<ikonia> xampp is nothing to do with ubuntu and outside ubuntu's control
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: i better restart
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: i changed the font for general to droid sans, it it ok?
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: i changed the font for general to droid sans, is it ok?
<ana_> yes
<ana_> and see if it still is droid sans after reboot
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: changed the wallpaper and the font remains the same, i will restart now, will be back after that
<lordievader> ana_: Just as a heads-up, I use a non standard font and I have none of the problems you are describing.
<ana_> okay so i dont know whats the reason, maybe i will just install 12.10 beta
<lordievader> ana_: Try a fresh install in a VM or something and test to see if it the problem persists.
<ana_> ok]
<qw[Russian]> oh
 * lordievader time to get some food, bye.
<ana_> ill wait for phoenix feedback though
<qw[Russian]> phoenix_firebrd: please see http://93.79.164.131/index.php
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: After the restart i checked and the font remains as droid sans , the one i set
<ana_> okay so its something with my install i guess
<ana_> ill do fresh install 12.10 beta
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: the correct channel for xampp support is #xampp
<ikonia> qw[Russian]: xampp is nothing to do with ubuntu, it's a self contained package, please take it to the #xampp channel
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: possibly old config or config file permissions causing problems
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: wait
<ana_> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> ana_: try with a new user
<ana_> well it was install on freshly formatted hdd so no old config
<ana_> okay i will
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: seeing
<phoenix_firebrd> qw[Russian]: as i told you earlier, i am not good at networking
<qw[Russian]> =)
<Daskreech> !info pinta
<ubottu> pinta (source: pinta): Simple drawing/painting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-1 (precise), package size 659 kB, installed size 2311 kB
<Peace-> pinta is qt?
<Daskreech> Peace-: dunno
<Peace-> koulourpaint
<Peace-> is like paint in window
<Daskreech> Yeah I know
<Daskreech> dotnet it looks like
<lordievader> Good evening
<Daskreech> HI
<lordievader> Hey Daskreech, how are you?
<Daskreech> I'm sick :) How are you?
<lordievader> Daskreech: That doesn't sound good. I'm doing good.
<Daskreech> It's fine I'll live most likely. Unless I die
<lordievader> Daskreech: That are usually the options... unless you count zombie and what not.
<Daskreech> Well zombie really doesn't sound good.
<Daskreech> kill -9 and all that
<Mailman> Hello, I am a relatively new Ububtu user. I just added the Kubuntu desktop to my existing Ubuntu to try it out and I have a few questions. First, in gnome I was able to hold down the super key to get a list of helpful hotkeys. This does not seem to work in Kubuntu. Is there a list of hotkeys somewhere?
<genii-around> Mailman: System Settings...Shortcuts and Gestures...Standard Keyboard Shutcuts (in the left tab)   has a list.
<valentin__> HELLO C:
<lordievader> Hey valentin__, how are you today?
<valentin__> Hey lordievader, i'm fine and you ?
<lordievader> valentin__: I'm doing all right, thank you for asking.
<Mailman> Okay, second question. I can't seem to adjust the volume anymore. Neither using the volume keys nor adjusting the volume bar work at all. Is there any way to fix this?
<lordievader> Mailman: Is kmix running?
<valentin__> lordievader : Do you know any programming language ?
<lordievader> valentin__: I have some experience, yes.
<valentin__> Which language(s) ?
<lordievader> valentin__: Mostly web (html, php), bit of java, c. And I like bash scripting. Why?
<Mailman> lordievader: It appears to be, yes.
<lordievader> Mailman: Is rebooting an option, of have you done so already?
<valentin__> lordievader : I see, I know both java/ JS and both C/C++ too
<Mailman> I have already done so.
<valentin__> I'd need to learn web ones :)
<lordievader> valentin__: Why are you asking anyhow?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lordievader> Look at that fireworks!
<valentin__> That was beautiful
<lordievader> Mailman: Hmm, that is annoying. Does alsamixer still work?
<valentin__> It seems that, some people left.
<lordievader> valentin__: Just a netsplit.
<valentin__> I know
<Mailman> I don't know. How do I check?
<lordievader> Mailman: Open a terminal (konsole) and run the command alsamixer.
<DrCode> hi all
<lordievader> Hey DrCode how are you?
<DrCode> thank you
<Mailman> Well, that did something. I have a box labeled AlsaMixer v1.0.25 now.
<lordievader> Mailman: Yes, but can you change the volume there?
<genii-around> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Mailman> I cannot.
<lordievader> Is BluesKaj around?
<darren> Hello everyone.
<lordievader> Mailman: Hmm, that is strange did you make any recent changes to your audio settings?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, yes , I'm here , got disconn'd for a min
<Mailman> Nope.
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Ah I see, maybe you can help Mailman. He got a problem, he cannot change the volume, not in kmix or alsamixer.
<DarthFrog> Mailman:  How many sound cards do you have in your system?  Do you have both a sound card and HDMI?  Is the correct output device set in pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> Mailman, the arrow keys , up down don't work in kmix or alsamixer?
<Mailman> Yes, I seem to have both a sound card and HDMI.
<DarthFrog> I'll bet that the wrong output device is being used by Kmix.
<Mailman> Switching to the sound card as master channel in the mixer appears to have solved the problem.
<BluesKaj> mailman you can still use the HDMI to use the onboard audio to another dvice like a tv or audio receiver , if needed
<BluesKaj> Mailman, you can set that up in pavucontrol , if you have it installed
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: That doesn't make sense. :-)
<DarthFrog> Use HDMI to use onboard audio???
<DarthFrog> Perhaps I'm just dense.
<BluesKaj> yes DarthFrog , I have a dvi connection that can use my onboard soundcard to tranmit  audio to my tv hdmi along with the video of course
<DarthFrog> Ah, now I see.   that makes sense, to the dense. :-)
<BluesKaj> thne i can loop it back from the tv audio digital out to the audio receiver for better sound than my crappy tv speakers can provide
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: On my MythTV box, I'm using on-board HDMI to feed my DVI connection on my TV.  Sound goes via on-board optical SP/DIF to my stereo receiver.
<DarthFrog> Using Mythbuntu for that frontend machine.
<DarthFrog> It's running off an 8 GB USB thumbdrive.
<BluesKaj> yeah , DarthFrog , I do the same with my main spdif audio connection, but it's nice to know I have a backup thru the hdmi whaich i actually discovered by accidenrt , seeing that most dvi connecters don't carry audio
<valentin__> ./kick lordievader
<lordievader>  valentin__ What?
<BluesKaj> Installed a m-audio pci soundard for it's sound quality when I had speakers connected to this pc , but it's now a basic HTPC connected to a plasma tv and audio receiver
<lordievader> valentin__: Why do you wish me gone?
<BluesKaj> guess if i lived in a "metro area" with OTA signals I would install mythtv and a decent tuner card , DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: You don't need OTA for Myth.  I have 3 digital cable  boxes feeding 3 Hauppauge tuner cards in my Myth backend machine.
<BluesKaj> we lost our CBC OTA signal here back in August , now we have one analog CTV channel and no digitals at all , so Sat and cable are the only options
<BluesKaj> why the tuner cards if you have cable boxes , DarthFrog ?
<DarthFrog> The digital boxes provide composite output (or S-Video or RF).  It needs to be converted to MPEG via the tuner card.
<BluesKaj> limited inputs on the TV , i assume
<DarthFrog> I'm thinking of replacing the tuner cards with Hauppauge HD-PVR boxes and the digital terminals with HD terminals so that I can record HD with Myth.  But that's around $400 per tuner.  Ouch.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Nothing to do with the TV whatsoever.  AAMOF, that backend box isn't attached to a TV.  It feeds a frontend box in my living room via ethernet.
<BluesKaj> yup , there is one hauppage box can handle RGB and component HD video afaik , Im was considering it as a pvr backup , in case my sat pvr died
<valentin__> lordievader:  I was kidding no worry :P
<valentin__> well,  I need to go so cya everyone !
<Mailman> Is there somewhere I can find more information on the Netbook workspace?
<joan> Hi, any news for the ugly bug that affects CUPS?
<ikonia> joan: check the bug report
<joan> how?
<IdleOne> joan: on launchpad.net
<marcdjay_> What programs would people recommend for managing an iPod?
<genii-around> Heh, rockbox comes to mind ( kidding )
<Mailman> Is there somewhere I can find more information on the Netbook workspace?
<marcdjay_> haha genii-around
<genii-around> Mailman: Basically if you have plasma-netbook installed you can choose it (or plasma-desktop)  as your main interface from System Settings...Workspace Behavior ... Workspace
<genii-around> Mailman: There is an overview at http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/
<genii-around> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<marcdjay_> muchos gracias genii-around. Was looking at Rockbox, but my daughter likes my iPod. When she gets her own I might have to void the warranty :D
<lordievader> marcdjay_: Supposedly Clementine/Amarok should be able to write to a non-jailbroken iDevice.
<marcdjay_> I don't think Kubuntu is recognising my iPod properly. It's showing up as "Portable Media Player" in devices, but none of my music players have picked it up. Am i missing something obvious here?
<joan> thanks, IdleOne . BTW, I can't believe that CUPS is such a troublesome software that breaks at every upgrade of the distro.  Argh!
<genii-around> Ironically Apple owns CUPS now.
<marcdjay_> That explains a lot really
<lordievader> marcdjay_: There are a few libraries it needs to communicate... But I forgot what library it was, sorry.
<marcdjay_> no worries. 'm sure a Google hunt will turn something up
<OerHeks> Apple owns cups ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUPS
<lordievader> marcdjay_: Maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770199
<genii-around> OerHeks: They took it over a while ago now. If you go to their main page http://www.cups.org/ it even says "developed by Apple Inc. " which is slightly untrue.
<OerHeks> ah, i was asuming GNU General Public License, GNU Lesser General Public License, with proprietary exceptions = free ... they own a bit of that last part, i think
<marcdjay_> unfortunately not lordievader
<marcdjay_> shows up in my lsusb as an Apple device but thats about it
<genii-around> marcdjay_: When you unplug/replug it  and then check: dmesg | tail     is it recognising as some mass storage device and giving it a designation like sdc sdd or something similar?
<marcdjay_> nope. This is all I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225370/
<marcdjay_> Aww crap. Realised it's due to issues with iOS 5 :s
<Prideth> hi
<Prideth> can anybody help me?
<Prideth> I reinstalled kubuntu after several problems and now after I start it I can not do anything because it is so slow that even staring the shell takes about 10 minutes
<Prideth> anybody here? jemand da?
<Prideth> can anybody help me?
<genii-around> Prideth: Are your hardware specs beefy enough to run kubuntu comfortably?
<Prideth> bevor I reinstalled it, it had run very fast
<Prideth> so it can not be the hardware, maybe a bug, but I can not update
<Prideth> I had the same problem earlier and there it was akonadi that always needed 100% CPU, so I had do kill akonadi every reboot. After some updates this problem was fixed, but now after I reinstalled kubuntu 10.04 LTS, I have the same problem again
<vonkleist> once yo manage to open a terminal, can you run a "top" command?
<Prideth> yeah but it is so slow that top do not update itself, so it says that nothing has more that 4% CPU usage
<vonkleist> issue a "free -m" command and pastebin results
<vonkleist> maybe a "uptime; free -m" command is fine
<Prideth> it was short after I reinstalled it
<Prideth> even at the first start
<vonkleist> what was short?
<Prideth> yeah
<vonkleist> uh?
<vonkleist> can u run the uptime; free -m commands?
<Prideth> I have to try but it can take minutes until I can start the terminal^^
<Prideth> so I have to restart, because it is the same computer I am writing from now
<avihay> maybe it's the desktop effects? I think the default shortcut to disable them is ctrl+F12 or something like that
<Prideth> I do not think so, bevor I had activated more and now I only have the standart ( after installation)
<Prideth_> I hope I get it to work again
<Prideth_> :(
<Prideth> What should I do?
<vonkleist> Can't you do what I suggested?
<vonkleist> That slow?
<vonkleist> what if u press ctrl-alt-f1 and then try to login?
<vonkleist> still too slow?
<vonkleist> if u press that, you must press ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to GUI
<Prideth> Login works fast but after that everything is strange
<Prideth> That works and fast...
<Prideth> Ok what New?
<Prideth> Now
<vonkleist> what if you issue uptime and then free -m ?
<Prideth> I try wait
<Prideth> Up 35 minutes, 3 users, load average : 0.31, 0.28, 0.27
<Prideth> Mem total 3919 used 1423. Swao total 8582 used 0
<Prideth> So what now?
<Prideth> Up 35 minutes, 3 users, load average : 0.31, 0.28, 0.27
<Prideth> Mem total 3919 used 1423. Swao total 8582 used 0
<Scunizi_> I had a snafu and ended up uninstalling LibreOffice (current from site) and reverting back to the older repo version.  Now the save dialogue is GTK based and ugly.  How do I get the pretty kde decorations back for it?
<vonkleist> prideth, your system looks good...
<vonkleist> no overload at all
<Prideth> Yeah it worked bevor but where is the Problem?^^
<vonkleist> if you go back to KDE, is it actually slow?
<Prideth> The strange thing is i can not see what I am writing in the terminal because it will not update. It only updates every time I click in the kubuntu Start button. Strange?
<Prideth> Yeah
<vonkleist> Well, it looks like if there's something wrong with your graphic card
<Scunizi_> Prideth: do you have the propriatary video driver installed (ie. nvidia)?
<vonkleist> did you disable graphical effects?
<Scunizi_> that too.
<Prideth> I installed kubuntu and did not do anything else
<Scunizi_> Prideth: do you have an nvidia card?
<Prideth> Say what I should do. I will do anything to geht it work again
<Prideth> Yeah
<vonkleist> Well, that's a good idea :P
<Scunizi_> Have you done all the updates after the installation?
<vonkleist> I got a question... why are you on 10.04?
<Scunizi_> eh?
<vonkleist> Prideth is running 10.04LTS
<Prideth> I habe done nothing because after restart it was like this
<Prideth> No 12.04 LTS
<vonkleist> Oh
<vonkleist> before you said you were on 10.04
<vonkleist> 12.04 is fine
<vonkleist> try disabling desktop effects
<vonkleist> Default shortcut for disabling desktop effects is Alt-Shift-f12.
<Prideth> Yeah I tipped wrong^^
<vonkleist> well... actually that's the shortcut for switching between enable/disable
<Prideth> Now I have a Black screen
<Prideth> With a cursor blinking but Nothing happens
<Scunizi_> Sounds like he did a ctrl+alt+f12
<Scunizi_> Prideth: try a ctrl+alt+F7 and see if the desktop returns
<Prideth> Yeah but slow as bevor
<Prideth> Nothing changed
<Scunizi_> Ok.. now try ALT + SHIFT + F12 .. not ctrl+alt+f12
<Prideth> Ok after pressing it 10 times something happend
<Scunizi_> was that something good or bad
<Prideth> Now it is faster
<Scunizi_> ok.. do you know what kind of video card you have?
<Prideth> But how can I Make it fast and look gold linke bevore?
<Prideth> Nvidia
<Prideth> I think 6200
#kubuntu 2012-09-25
<vonkleist> try running jockey-kde
<Scunizi_> You need to activate the drivers for nvidia.. Go into the menu and look for System.. in there will be Additional Drivers.. click that and activate the nvidia drivers.. It may download and require that you either reboot or logout and back in again.
<vonkleist> hehe
<vonkleist> there it is
<Scunizi_> vonkleist: I gotta run.. have fun :)
<vonkleist> Scunizi_, lol
<Prideth> Where?
<vonkleist> Do what Scunizi_ said
<Prideth> I do not find something like system but I have german AS language
<vonkleist> ummm
<vonkleist> ok, press Alt-F2 to launch the runner
<vonkleist> then type jockey-kde
<vonkleist> and launch it
<vonkleist> what I think will appear there is the propietary NVidia driver ready to be activated
<vonkleist> if so, then activate it and be prepared to reboot and login
<Prideth> ERROR:root: could not find and typelib for AppIndicator3
<vonkleist> ummm...
<vonkleist> well, that was the last resort for me... It looks for me as if the installation is screwed
<Prideth> Ok now. Hat do do it twice
<vonkleist> ok, good
<vonkleist> do you see the deactivated nvidia driver?
<Prideth> Yeah which one should I try to activate
<vonkleist> I'm not sure
<vonkleist> which drivers do u see?
<Prideth> The first is activated
<vonkleist> which one is the first?
<Prideth> 4, all are proprietär and tested
<Prideth> Version 173
<vonkleist> I don't have an nvidia card, so I can't tell what r u seeing
<vonkleist> please take a screenshot and upload to http://tinypic.com/
<vonkleist> so I can see what you're seeing there
<Prideth> Version 173, Version current, Version 173-updates, and Version current-updates
<mr-rich> Anybody else notice that a lot listings appear twice in Apper?
<vonkleist> Well, maybe you could try playing with those...
<vonkleist> deactivating one, activating another
<vonkleist> mr-rich, uh?
<Prideth> http://i48.tinypic.com/28hlog0.jpg
<vonkleist> which one is activated? I'd suggest to activate the recommended one
<Prideth> First is activated. Second is recommended
<vonkleist> That's why I suggest to activate the second one
<Prideth> Yeah it takes time
<Prideth> Now I have to restart
<vonkleist> right
<Prideth> OK now it is fast. Thank you a lot
<vonkleist> gr8
<vonkleist> you're welcome
<Prideth> Gn8
 * AngelForget is away: Sono occupato
<K350> TRying to customize a livecd. What's the name of the tool to customize the plasma desktop - wallpaper and such - in kubuntu? I've to open it from a terminal but I don't know the name.
<K350> where in the systemsettings can I ustomize te plasma desktop, wallpapers and such?
<DarthFrog> K350: Just right-click on the desktop itself.
<K350> DarthFrog: well, my problem is that I'm - trying - to customize a livecd. So I've to acces it from the terminal. I can open systemsettings however..don't know about the panel stuff. Any ideas?
<DarthFrog> Customise a lve CD?  Why bother?
<DarthFrog> I dont' see anything in System Settings wherein you could set the wallpaper.
<K350> DarthFrog: neither do I :-( I've to google on this...
<DarthFrog> But why bother in the first place?
<K350> DarthFrog: It's fun :-)
<DarthFrog> There's a kde-default.png in /usr/share/wallpapers.
<K350> yea, I just saw that. Hm, I've to try that one unless I find something else. The widget gotta have a name. Problem is when I want to adjust panels - say place them on top instead of defautl bottom etc...hm...
<skreech_> K350: Plasma scripting?
<szymon_> hello HWDP
<szymon_> hi people
<szymon_> no ?
<szymon_> ok fuck off
<K350> skreech_: eh, what about plasma scripting?
<simion314> hi,anyone can help me with a microphone? is not working, It worked before
<tron71> Hi
<tron71> is there a way to change the CPU frequency from KDE?
<tron71> there used to be a function in power settings but that seems to have gone now...
<Peace-> tron71: youn neeed to change power profile to performance
<tron71> actually I'd like to do the opposite :)
<tron71> I'd like to tweak the profile for powersafe
<tron71> which, as far as I understand, uses ondemand for CPU
<tron71> I'd like to try powersafe for CPU instead of ondemand
<tron71> but there's no option anymore in powersave settings to change the CPU frequency...
<lordievader> tron71: There is the cpufreq-indicator, it is actually ment for unity but it works in KDE, let me get you a link.
<lordievader> tron71: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/indicator-cpufreq-cpu-frequency-indicator-ppa-installation-instructions-included.html
<lordievader> tron71: Or you can use the cli app cpufreq-set.
<tron71> I wonder why there's no such things for KDE itself :)
<tron71> thanks for the links!
<lordievader> tron71: Perhaps there is, but I have not found it.
<tsimpson> there's no need for a PPA, just install the indicator-cpufreq package
<lordievader> Ah has it been added to the repo, I wasn't aware of that.
<tron71> I've installed indicator-cpufreq package but how can I add it to KDE?
<tron71> it does not show up in the available widgets...
<lordievader> tron71: That is because it is not a widget, run the command indicator-cpufreq from a terminal.
<tron71> ah! right! :)
<tron71> no icon image, but it seems to work...
<contrast> Greets, everyone. I'm getting *lots* of plasma-desktop crashes after upgrading to 4.9.1. Tried a clean install (removing ~/.kde) and it was fine, but after setting Plasma back up to my liking (http://imgur.com/a/yi3pc) it starts crashing again.
<tron71> I'll also try to find whethere there's some widget for KDE... but the last time I looked for them I didn't find them...
<mah454> How can remove "New Activity" Buttom on top screen ???
<contrast> tron71: Try searching for "cpu frequency" on kde-look.org. Looks like you have a few choices.
<tron71> just for curiosity are you using any of them?
<tron71> or just indicator-cpufreq?
<contrast> tron71: Nope, haven't tried any of them.
<lordievader> tron71: Depends on which machine I use, on my laptop I use the indicator on my server I use cpufreq-set.
<contrast> mah454: You can either drag it to a bottom corner so it's hidden under the panel, or add the PyCashew widget to the desktop (you can install it from the Get New Widgets dialog).
<tron71> yes, I meant on a laptop...
<mah454> contrast: I need ewmove this button on top my screen
<mah454> remove it
<tron71> I'll try to see whether setting CPU freq to powersafe (instead of ondemand) saves some battery time...
<lordievader> tron71: Powertop argues it doesn't.
<tron71> mh... but under windows, who uses clearly the lowest frequency (I can see on the indicator), the battery lasts much longer...
<Guest5216> mhg
<contrast> mah454: The PyCashew widget will remove it.
<Guest5216> h
<lordievader> tron71: This might help you: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57279-How-to-Enable-power-management-features
<tron71> I forgot to mention that I already enabled many powersafe functionalities
<tron71> not only with powertop
<tron71> but also with bumblebee (for graphical card)
<tron71> this brought me from 30Watt to 15Watt...
<tron71> still I barely get more than 3 hours battery (compared with 5 hours in windows)...
<tron71> however, I'll take a look at the link you gave me :)
<mindVVind_> hallo dear cyber friends
<joan> Hi, this is really unbelievable, I had a nasty bug concerning CUPS 1.5.3 in kubuntu 12.04, that caused the following output in the error log:
<joan> "failed to CreateProfile: org.freedesktop.ColorManager.AlreadyExists:profile id NAME_OF_THE_PRINTER"
<joan> Well, I tried installing VirtualBox with W$ XP on that kubuntu 12.04 and setup the printer, with success.
<joan> But the weird thing is that after that, printing through cups in linux has been fixed automagically. I can't understand anything... This is weirdness itself
<bretth>  anybody know if Calligra will be default office in Kubuntu12.10?  It works much better for opening docx files.
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I'm using kubuntu 12.04 with kde 4.9.1 and it seems really unstable, especially plasma-desktop which crash very often, someone knows why and how to fix it ?
<mindVVind> Dear AlexZion please you must care it with screenrecords program
<mindVVind> record my desktop
<AlexZion> mindVVind: it doesn't works ......
<AlexZion> in my laptop record my desktop doesn't works since few version ....
<mindVVind> first of all - ask about it the God -after blees install previous version КDE
<mindVVind> это заговор
<AlexZion> so do you mean I should reinstalla the entire system with another version of KDE mindVVind ?
<mindVVind> I think that is one way of many
<AlexZion> well , if I have to will be to install another distro, I'm getting tired of the horrible kde config in kubuntu, probabbly it's time to change ....
<mindVVind> you can install virtual box end make you deal in Vbox
<AlexZion> thanks a lot
<mindVVind> good deal
<AlexZion> it crashes 6 time since I'm writing here , really excellent , isn't ?
<mindVVind> you are great man!!
<mindVVind> where are you from??
<AlexZion> Italy mindVVind and you ?
<mindVVind> russia
<mindVVind> may be you install BSD??&&
<mindVVind> maybe this is help you
<AlexZion> I use kubuntu since few years and it seems is getting worst instead of improve .....
<mindVVind> pcBSD must see by your mind
<AlexZion> the default config is one of the worst you can get with kde and now, it's even unstable
<mindVVind> KDE in complect
<AlexZion> well I was thinking to try Debian instead ....
<mindVVind> your old KDE config & old kubuntu you can save
<mindVVind> But in chanel #pcbsd is kind mans!!
<mindVVind> & probably you can solve many more truble in future
<AlexZion> thanks mindVVind, to push me away from kubuntu , that's what a good user of kubuntu has to do .. ;)
<mindVVind> no no no I have kubuntu right now
<mindVVind> But I think what bsd help you head in you live
<al____> ey guys
<al____> I am new to kubuntu
<al____> just managed to install it
<al____> and it's great
<al____> :)
<al____> I only have one issue
<al____> which is installing Flash player
<al____> whenever I install it
<al____> and I open
<al____> it
<al____> the component files open but not the boot option as it would in Microsoft
<al____> any ideas on what I can do?
<ikonia> al____: do you know how to install software in kubuntu ?
<al____> not really
<al____> since I am new
<ikonia> ok, I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com and learn how to install software
<ikonia> that is the first basic step you will need
<al____> I have managed to  install opera
<al____> ok
<al____> great
<ikonia> you need to understand how to use the package manager
<ikonia> 21/join #fedora
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jussi> anyone know if Kmail has an "archive" feature, like gmail and thunderbird?
<ikonia> jussi: I'd hope so
<al____> @ikonia thanks
<jussi> ikonia: so would I, struggling to find it tbh
<ikonia> al____: no problem
<al____> I  am just navigating throuh it
<al____> and i seems easy enough
<ikonia> shouldn't cause you too many problems
<jussi> perhaps my question is badly formulated. Can anyone help me to find a way to replicate the archive feature found in gmail/thunderbird in the kmail client
<jussi> ?
<BluesKaj> jussi, is kmail working ok for you ?.I haven't had much luck with it , segfaults etc
<jussi> BluesKaj: I usually use thunderbird, wanted more functionality but in the process seem to be losing some
<BluesKaj> jussi, but at least it's stable for you , correct ?
<jussi> BluesKaj: < 2 hours of use, no idea.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks , jussi
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<jmtheron> how do i install kde without all the other desktop software on ubuntu?3
<mindVVind> fireball
<mindVVind> anyboby see?
<vivid> jmtheron, did you read this? http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57474-kubuntu-minimal
<jmtheron> yes i got it i was looking for kde-plasma-desktop
<vivid> i noticed
<jmtheron> =D
<qw[Russian]> hello all
<n0ti0nis> hi everyone
<n0ti0nis> I'd like to contribute as a developer, I suppose I need a mentor :)
<Tm_T> n0ti0nis: hi, developers are sitting at #kubuntu-devel, welcome there (:
<n0ti0nis> thank you!
<Arjuna> hello is there a cmd to check which sata the controller supports ? (it would be much easier as finding out which mainborad and then search manual)
<Arjuna> ok got the info the cmd would be also interessting
<genii-around> Arjuna: Probably: sudo lshw -C storage
<Arjuna> nice thx genii-around
<BluesKaj> , stuff to do for a while , BBL
<skreech_> jussi: Iguess you could move to a different folder?
<skreech_> Arjuna: umm Kinfocenter might help ?
<Arjuna> thx thats also interesting
<Arjuna> another question what is a nice root partition size (without /home)
<Arjuna> with many programms
<Arjuna> for desktop use
<genii-around> Arjuna: It varies but I like to have about 20G
<Arjuna> yes know that it is hard to say because many differences thx
<Daskreech> Arjuna: depends on what you deem many programs. I've recently upgraded from 7GB to 15 GB cause I hit 5.5 GB in /
<Daskreech> Course you may need 45 GB depending on how long you keep your / around and how willing you are to prune
<Arjuna> long time to keep my / and prune dont know how (only delete packages) so this wouldn't happen in early future
<Arjuna> think these are values to find out which sys hd fits
<Daskreech> Arjuna: apt-cache clean
<Arjuna> void operation clean
<genii-around> sudo apt-get clean
<genii-around> Daskreech: apt-cache doesn't have a "clean" option ;)
<Daskreech> genii-around: Fail. :-p
<Daskreech> Arjuna: Sorry it's apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean
<Arjuna> ah nice delete downloaded packages and outdatet downloaded packages thx thats realy helpfull
<Arjuna> thx my laptop has free space
<MySystem> hello i need to check every harddisk for hardware errors (there is this terrifying CLICK from one of the harddisks) which tool should i use
<genii-around> MySystem: To boot to a livecd and then run fsck on them
<MySystem> boot a live cd is a problem my monitor default EDID is out of range (very cheap noname monitor) so i dont see anything from kubuntu setup cd
<avihay> where do you see the fsck log from the scheduled scans?
<avihay> could it be failing ant not tell me?
<MySystem> i would say syslog good idea
<genii-around> MySystem: Alternately you can remount in read-only with: sudo mount -o remount,ro <mountpoint-here>       then run the fsck, remount after the scan with -o remount,rw
<genii-around> ( make sure sub-mounts are also read-only )
<MySystem> ok this works with all partitions ? or only non /
<genii-around> MySystem: Works with all partitions
<MySystem> nice thx
<genii-around> ( including / )
<MySystem> i have one disk that i cant fsck because there a re many errors and fsck will cause a massive data loss is there another way to check the hardware part of the harddisk and another partition is ntfs think fsck won't work there or?
<genii-around> ntfs should be checked from in Windows with chkdsk. Linux can mark ntfs clean but not actually repair it.
<genii-around> MySystem: If your drive is failing you normally get a BIOS message if you have SMART enabled
<MySystem> smart is enabled from bios but returned no error
<genii-around> There will probably be lots of I/O errors as well in the dmesg output
<MySystem> but smart was also my idea so i run smartctl think i found the problem http://pastebin.com/mjeEs88G
<MySystem> all other harddisks returned no errors ar -t short
<MySystem> ar = at
<MySystem> going to backup immediately
<MySystem> be back when replace hd is pluged
<MySystem> thx for the help till then
<MySystem> ok copy the partition doesnt work read error (i hoped this wouldn't happen), can i correct the error befor copy with fsck if yes which option should i use from fsck
<MySystem> because the kparted starts a e2fsck but it found no error and start copy
<wizz> hello all
<wizz> looking for some help with ircd anybody here thats knows it ?
<wizz> ok thanks any way
<wizz> have a good day
<Daz646> Hello everyone
<MySystem> hello
<MySystem> Daz646
<hellslinger>   does anyone understand how kdm and kwin get their font anti-aliasing and subpixel rendering options at first launch, I'm having trouble on a cedarview netbook where if the cedarview driver is loaded kdm and kwin don't get the right fontconfig options, but the rest of the qt widgets and fonts are fine.
<lordievader> hellslinger: Perhaps an idea to ask in #kwin?
<hellslinger> it happens only when the cedarview driver is loaded, otherwise it works
<hellslinger> lordievader: I'll try that, thanks
<MySystem> continue backing up broken hd:i fsck -f -c -v /dev/sdd1 and it found bad sektors and updated bad block inode but partitioncopy doesn't work read error, is there another tool to copy the readable data to another hd my only idea is cp but it would cancel at first read error
<MySystem1> back
<genii-around> MySystem1: If you're familiar with dd  you could try ddrescue
<MySystem1> not realy i only used it one time to make a read check dd -if=/dev/sdd1 -of=/dev/null bs=2M
<genii-around> MySystem1: The idea with dd is you can use it to make a bit-for-bit copy of something like a raw device ( sdd1) to a file. But it will normally choke also if it hits a bad area. ddrescue will just skip over the bad area if it can.
<MySystem1> ok can i specify instead of a target file a target partition like /dev/sde6 (its bigger than the source partition with same fs)
<genii-around> MySystem1: There are two ways to use dd/ddrescue with partitions... you can copy the partition to another partition, or you can make a filename on the other partition that is an image of the first one ( that you can loop-mount to see the files inside)
<genii-around> MySystem1: the if=  part of dd command is the input-file part, of= is the output-file part. So if you want to copy sdd1 exactly onto sde1 for instance (wiping out any data on sde1 and resizing it as a partition to exaclt the length sdd1 is)  it would be: sudo dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/dev/sde1     ... if you want to make an image which is a file instead, you use more like of=/path-to-other-mounted-partition/filename.img
<genii-around> ( replacing dd with ddrescue in the case where the if=   source part has corruption )
<genii-around> MySystem1: There is some help on usage of ddrescue here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Imaging_a_damaged_device.2C_filesystem_or_drive
<MySystem1> nice thx
<MySystem1> i would try: sudo ddrescue -f -r -1 -v /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde6 /home/mysystem/sdd1_ddrescue_log
<MySystem1> or have i forgot something or something to much ?
<MySystem1> sdd1 is a 80gb ext3 partition and sde6 is a 100gb ext3 partition
<MySystem1> for info sde doesn't contain important data so a complete sde loss isnt such bad
<genii-around> MySystem1: After that runs, you'll have 20G out in limbo
<MySystem1> what is a limbo
<genii-around> But yeah, that should work. Expect it to take a long time
<MySystem1> it can take the whole night doesn't matter
<genii-around> MySystem1: You'll have to use gparted or something to reclaim the 20G after sde6 becomes 80G big instead of 100
<MySystem1> oh ok got limbo can i fix this after ddrescue with the 20gb via kparted or so ?
<MySystem1> oh yeah this i ment
<MySystem1> nice thats no prob
<genii-around> MySystem1: I have to go now, but good luck. I'll be back on tomorrow if you need more help then.
<MySystem1> found a error root hasn't write acces at /home/mysystem which path shuold i use for logging
<phillw> hi, is there anyone apart from scott and ridell to do with testing of 12.10?
<MySystem1> lots of thx genii-around you helped much today (was at my girlfriends pc with Arjuna)
<genii-around> phillw: You mean devs or testers?
<genii-around> ( I'm testing 12.10 with 4.9.1 right now for instance but i'm not a dev)
<phillw> genii-around: just need some one to proof read 3 test cases before they are applied to kubuntu-alternate
<phillw> as only lubuntu & kubuntu aer keeping alternate, they are supposedly distro agnostic.
<phillw> *are*
<phillw> lubuntu have accepted (I'm from lubuntu), I just need someone from kubuntu to say that they have no errors in and then I can assign them on the iso-tracker (I'm a test-case admin as well... for my sins :P )
<MySystem1> ok it has started it can take while so lots of thx for help espacely to genii-around iam afk have a nice evening
<genii-around> phillw: Have you asked in #kubuntu-devel ?
<phillw> I can catch one of them tomorrow, I tried pinging riddel but he is afk. I just forgot to ask them if they were happy with them. no worries, I'll catch one of them tomorrow :)
<MySystem1> back with the hd partition copy with ddrescue i used -r -1 and now its retrying bad sectors retry 15 i think this will last forever because of -1 or ? can i cancel without losing all whats copied
#kubuntu 2012-09-26
<poochie> hi
<superdreamkilla> I've been using konqueror for a while, and today it starting saying "The requested operation could not be completed" on every page I attempt to open. If I click the reload button, then the page will be displayed. What's going on?
<vonkleist_> what version of kde are you using?
<vonkleist_> better... what version of kubuntu are you using?
<superdreamkilla> 4.3.2
<superdreamkilla> for kde
<superdreamkilla> 9.10 for kubuntu
<superdreamkilla> I attempted to do apt-get dist-upgrade, but for each file it attempts to download, I get a 404 error
<superdreamkilla> if I attempt the upgrade through the package manager, I get an exit with code 127
<EvilRoey> hey all
<EvilRoey> question:  I have music on my server.  I am on my laptop and I wish to stream music from it and play or even control it through Amarok on my laptop.  What software do I use to accomplish this?
<vonkleist_> I think 9.10 is out of support
<superdreamkilla> what should I do?
<vonkleist_> try running do-release-upgrade
<vonkleist_> if works, it'll take you to 12.04
<superdreamkilla> i think it will just give me the 404 error, couldn't download files
<superdreamkilla> i'll try
<vonkleist_> The 404 error maybe is because there's no more karmic on repositories
<vonkleist_> do-release-upgrade should take you to the latest version, no matter which one is it
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | superdreamkilla
<ubottu> superdreamkilla: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vonkleist_> cool
<vonkleist_> thanx bazhang
<superdreamkilla> that makes sense for the 404, but I was thinking I could have had some weird error in my internet config, since I had the browser error
<superdreamkilla> do-release-upgrade is working so far
<vonkleist_> oh, good
<superdreamkilla> yes, thank you
<vonkleist_> maybe you could try running konqueror inside a command line, and see if it shows something else
<MySystem1> a question if i have 2 partitions with same uid (a clone) and i set the hidden flag for the ones which i don't want to be mounted is this enough?
<MySystem1> dont want to try because its / and /home
<vonkleist_> MySystem1, if you don't want a partition to be mounted at boot time, just disable it from /etc/fstab
<MySystem1> thats the problem i want that it is mounted (i need / and /home) but i dont want both partitions (the clone) to be mounted and in fstab is the mount option with uid and dont want to mount via /dev/sdxx
<vonkleist_> Oh, got it
<MySystem1> my idea was the hidden flag for partitions
<MySystem1> but is this enough because if i restat and mount dont know what to mount i dont have a / or /home so no boot
<MySystem1> if it helps my fstab http://pastebin.com/1a5n5EAx
<MySystem1> ok i will have a try if it dont works i remove the clone hd and first find a solution
<c2tarun> my idle laptop screen is going black in just 35 seconds :( I disabled it from every where.
<c2tarun> Any suggestion :(
<MySystem> ok it seems to work all partitions i wanted are mounted the only strange thing is that i see the clone partitions in dolphin but this isnt a problem
<c2tarun> MySystem: clone partition?
<MySystem> yes i cloned 2 partitions to another hd because of possible errors but then i get that this was the wrong hd and now i have the orginal partitions and the clones with same uid and fstab mount is via uid so i flagged the clone as hidden but dolphin sees the hidden partitions but my kubuntu starts and mounts the rhigt partitions from the org hd
<MySystem> so how do mount or the prog that interprets fstab figure out which uid is the right
<vonkleist_> MySystem, why don't you try changing the UUID por the new partition?
<MySystem> one reason for because if the old 80gb org sys hd crash i only have to reinstall grub and nothing else but realy this isnt't such important so how do i change a uid
<vonkleist_> http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/948-change-uuid-ext3-partition.html
<MySystem> ok very nice and easy
<MySystem> think i have to run the cmd as root but in kubuntu i dont have a real root user so i cant su at which places do i need to add the sudo (dont know all comands of this line:"uuidgen | xargs tune2fs /dev/hdaX -U ; vol_id /dev/hdaX")
<MySystem> ok my fault it works with "uuidgen | sudo xargs tune2fs /dev/sdd4 -U ; sudo vol_id /dev/sdd4" the only prob was i tried sdd1 which is a ntfs
<MySystem> very nice know there are no conflicts and all working right lot of thx for this
<MySystem> another complete different question i want to mute and unmute line-in from soundcard via console is there a way that i can use in a script
<vonkleist_> try amixer
<MySystem> this could work what a nice prog there a values i have never read
<vonkleist_> ok, got to go
<vonkleist_> c u
<megamanx1978> I cannot play my humble bundle games can somone please help?
<MySystem> for today its enough lots of thx to all helpers and good night
<c2tarun> my KDE screen is turning off in 35 seconds, can anyone please help me with that?
<loli_stoner> try running "xset -dpms"
<c2tarun> loli_stoner: are you saying to me?
<loli_stoner> ya
<c2tarun> loli_stoner: what does xset do?
<loli_stoner> that command will disable dpms energy star
<loli_stoner> you can see what your current settings are by running "xset -q"
<c2tarun> loli_stoner: did that lets wait :(
<loli_stoner> k
<c2tarun> loli_stoner: it seems it worked :) thanks a lot, what is dpms by the way
<loli_stoner> it's energy star
<loli_stoner> basically you have your computer set to go into energy saving mode every 35 seconds
<c2tarun> ohh....
<loli_stoner> i had the same problem randomly once although for me it turned off exactly every 3 seconds
<c2tarun> 3 seconds :) lolz... its like litrellay continuously moving mouse
<loli_stoner> ya
<Daskreech> 3 seconds?
<loli_stoner> what?
<Daskreech> It turned off in 3 seconds?
<loli_stoner> oh my computer?
<loli_stoner> yeah it use to be that the screen would turn off every 3 seconds
<jonhaller> Can anyone help me with understanding some of these configuration values for this STA driver source file?
<c2tarun> loli_stoner: hey, my dpsm is getting enabled automatically.. any advice?
<loli_stoner> oh
<loli_stoner> um...  maybe put a startup script in .kde/Autostart that runs "xset -dpms"?
<c2tarun> loli_stoner: I didn't restart my machine since morning. here is my xset -q output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1227956/
<c2tarun> what does this line "Standby: 33    Suspend: 49    Off: 66" means?
<loli_stoner> how long to wait before doing that
<loli_stoner> mien is Standby: 21600    Suspend: 32400    Off: 43200
<loli_stoner> *mine
<c2tarun> you mean off:66 is to turn off monitor in 66sec?
<loli_stoner> i guess
<loli_stoner> try running "xset dpms 21600 32400 43200" to get it to the same settings as mine
<c2tarun> done :( no luck, sorry I have to leave for work, I'll try to look and man page there might be some place for configuration.
<c2tarun> anyway, thanks a lot :)
<loli_stoner> ok
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> How can login in new window in Kubuntu ? (like gnome) with Xnest
<mah454_> can do this in kubuntu ?
<Lynoure> mah454: (Disclaimer: I'm quite ill and as the result most of my brain is sleeping) This might answer your question: http://techbase.kde.org/Archive:Getting_Started/Run/Nested_Session
<Mailman> Is there any way to get the application launcher to open with the meta key? I can only get it to recognize it as a modifier.
<shadeslayer> Mailman: just the meta key ? I don't think so
<tcberner> Hi there. I updated php by mistake to 5.4.6 --  is there a way to go back to 5.3.10?
<Mailman> Is there a way to replicate Unity's Ctrl + Alt + Shift + Arrow Keys to move windows from one desktop to another?
<hateball> there should be a hotkey setting for that
<hateball> Mailman: it's in global hotkey settings for kwin
<hateball> unbound by default
<hateball> and also you cant use meta as anything but modifier key (at least not by default)
<shadeslayer> tcberner: maybe, you could do : sudo apt-get install foo=bar
<shadeslayer> foo is the package name, bar is the version
<tcberner> shadeslayer: unfortunatley there is only one version as it seems
<tcberner> yeah, found 5.3.17 :)
<shadeslayer> tcberner: best to pin the packages once you're satisfied
<Cormann> hello all having a bit of a problem with desktop 12.04 LTS of Kubuntu. It boots but will not load x I look thru the log file and it seems to be having some sort of a problem with my nvidia video card. anyone know an easy answer?
<Cormann> I'm currently downloading the ubuntu desktop same version to see if the problem is with KDE or something else
<lordievader> Cormann: Have you installed the driver for your card?
<Cormann> I am running the desktop CD boot and run or so it says
<Cormann> It boots, I get the start screen then it errors out to the cli for kbuntu
<lordievader> Cormann: You haven't installed it yet?
<Cormann> No I am trying it out to see if I want to load it for dual boot or not
<lordievader> Cormann: I see, what nVidia card do you have?
<Cormann> gforce gt 426m its a laptop
<Cormann> in the log it says it can not find the moduel nvidia then further down it says can not find the moduel nv and it tries to load the vesa module
<lordievader> Cormann: It could be that your card is not supported by the default driver...
<Cormann> wish I could pastebin the log for you, however I am on the laptop now and no way to send it when its booted to the cli and no conf to run anything
<Cormann> very possibly
<Cormann> however most if not all nvidia chipsets will work in vesa mode
<Cormann> even at lower rez I could at least see if it will run on this machine
<Cormann> tweeks can come later of course
<lordievader> Cormann: I agree it should work.
<Cormann> one would think so guess we shall see when I burn the ubuntu disk if I have the same issue, then its off to ubuntu forums hahah Thank you for your help however
<Cormann> kubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso is the file I am using
<lordievader> Cormann: No problem, hope you resolve your problem.
<Cormann> the ubuntu one is 12.04.1 is that different?
<Cormann> always a challenge, figure it out lol
<lordievader> Cormann: There is no kubuntu 12.04.1?
<lordievader> Cormann: If not you can update to 12.04.1
<Cormann> ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso downloading it right now
<Solak> Hello.
<Cormann> lordievader Confirming 12.04 Install Image Fails to Boot on Nvidia Card
<Solak> Cormann: oh, geforce gtx 550ti?
<lordievader> Cormann: That is not good to hear...
<lordievader> Hey Solak, how are you?
 * Solak was about to install kubuntu 12.04 on a system with that card...
<Cormann> well I am reading the thread I'll let you know if there is an answer
<Cormann> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970682&highlight=desktop+cd+fails+with+nvidia+card
<lordievader> Solak: Cormann has a different card, "gforce gt 426m"
<Cormann> it looks like the installer recognizes the Nvidia card, then tries to load the open source Nouveau driver, and everything crashes
<Solak> lordievader: oh. hmm.
<lordievader> How nice.
<Solak> lordievader: anyway, I first have to get a bootable cd :-)
<Solak> lordievader: macos x complains that the .iso (64bit) is unmountable.
<Cormann> I believe the plan is to release kernel updates 3 weeks after 12.04's release, which would be in mid-May.
<lordievader> Solak: I'm sorry I don't have any experience with Mac's.
<Cormann> This was posted in May, so perhaps the 12.04.1 is the fix? Will have to see, there is a work around if your installing it
<Solak> I could try windows and create a new dvd.
<arian-pc> hello I installed kde-full on ubuntu 12.04.0.1  but the menu of athe gtk programms (like firefox ) are like windows 98 :)  I have this bug on only gtk programms only on kde 4.9.1  . what i can do?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Solak> hmm, 'start kubuntu' doesn't start, it ends with a blank screen and a flashing cursor (textmode) in the left upper corner...
<pkt> does e.g., ubuntu desktop start?
<Solak> no.
<Solak> well, I have the KUbuntu amd64 install iso and I see the opening screen.
<pkt> I mean did you also try the ubuntu flavor?
<pkt> or xubuntu or anything else
<lordievader> Solak: Are you still in the installing phase?
<pkt> in order to know whether it is KDE that is causing your problem or e.g., a bad graphics card
<Solak> lordievader: in the start installing phase (had other things to do in the meantime, like lunch ;)).
<Solak> lordievader: I have the iso on dvd now, the dvd starts, but 'start kubuntu' ends like I just said...
<lordievader> Solak: So where are you exactly?
<pkt> It looks like the X server doesn't load
<lordievader> Solak: Hitting escape doesn't show you that it is loading things?
<pkt> if you end up in text mode with something blinking
<Solak> yes, I remember when I joined the channel something about nvidia, and yes, it's a geforce gtx 550ti
<lordievader> Solak: Before jumping to conclusions, have you verified the dvd/cd?
<Solak> lordievader: macos x verified it, and I don't see how that would break of startup halfway.
<Solak> pkt: no, only kubuntu...
<lordievader> Solak: Macos x? What I more ment, have you tried it in another machine to see if that one does go past Grub.
<pkt> Solak: I would try latest daily live of kubuntu quantal or if that doesn't work, the latest Fedora beta
<pkt> (because of newer kernels)
<Solak> lordievader: no, except for the macbook pro I don't have any other 64bit machines here. Looks like grub passes, the dvd-activity is quite a while before it stops.
<pkt> when you get one to work, it is easy to backport the differences
<pkt> if you can't get any livecd to boot all the way to X then be prepared for quite some work
<pkt> (or waiting until somebody else does this work for you)
<Solak> I could try debian stable .iso (64bits)...
<lordievader> Solak: Hold on, I'm asking someone about the alternate live-cd, that might help you.
<pkt> the alternate cd can indeed help you do the install if this is your goal
<lordievader> Solak: This is what BluesKaj said: yes the alternate live cd is text based but also recognizes hardware that the regular cd doesn't. So check that out first.
<pkt> The relevant is that it is text mode
<lordievader> Agreed.
<pkt> but I thought you were evaluating if Linux will work well in your hardware
<lordievader> Solak: Are you?
<Solak> yes, and someone told me to hook up the mainboard gfx-card as well...
<pkt> yes
<BluesKaj> Solak, you sound fairly experienced . so the alternate cd is a good choice
<pkt> usually that card would be some form of intel
<pkt> so it should work
<Solak> pkt: no, I just want to install it... I use linux over 10 years now, so I know what to expect :-)
<pkt> ah ok then
<pkt> by all means use the alternate cd :)
<pkt> It will get the job done
<Solak> first debian, later kubuntu...
<lordievader> Solak: Hehe.
<pkt> Solak: alternate cd is debian installer
<pkt> so I 'm sure you are pretty familiar with this interface :)
<lordievader> Solak: Debian offers the text-mode on their default cd.
<Solak> hmmm. why doesn't have the normal installer a text-mode? :)
<pkt> the "normal installer" is not really an installer so to speak
<pkt> it copies the livecd wholesale
<pkt> and then removes some stuff
<Solak> ah, it is a livecd which also does install if really necessary? :)
<pkt> yes
<pkt> the alternate cd is like the debian install cds
<pkt> the desktop cd is live
<Solak> would it fit on a cd?
<BluesKaj> yes, very similar
<pkt> Solak: it is like the first debian install cd
<pkt> not the whole archive of course :)
<Solak> no :)
<Solak> but there are geforce proprietary drivers, so if I have textmode first it should not be too hard to get it working...
<pkt> if the proprietary drivers work for you then yes, no problem
<pkt> so just get the alternate cd and give it a try then :)
<Solak> pkt: it would not be first choice to use proprietary drivers, but I get the idea things don't work optimal without them.
 * Solak remembers that the image was quite fuzzy on his old system without proprietary drivers (that was ATI X800 card)
<pkt> these days radeon has improved a lot
<BluesKaj> Solak, the nvidia-current drivers are the best choice for geforce cards on 12.04 and 12.10
<Solak> the open source drivers?
<Solak> BluesKaj: open or proprietary?
<pkt> Solak: no, opensource ones are called nouveau
<BluesKaj> all nvidia are proprietary
<pkt> nvidia is usually referring to the proprietary driver
<Solak> ok.
<BluesKaj> but the proprietary additional drivers listed in jockey don't always work
<pkt> These days I like radeon / intel more
<pkt> I only use my nvidia machine for gpgpu stuff and for virtualized 3D with vmware
<BluesKaj> why the nvidia-current driver isn't listed there is a mystery to to me
<BluesKaj> it may have to do with nomenclature , the reasoning escapes me , however
<Peace-> hi mates :D
<lordievader> Hey Peace-, how are you?
<Peace-> great lordievader
 * Peace- works on kate snippets http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAB1whqH9
<lordievader> Peace-: Video doesn't exist...
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> lordievader: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAB1whqH9n8
<Solak> alternate cd works, at least textmode :)
<Solak> hmm, 104.9Mb B ntfs / 75.5Gb ntfs / 52.4Gb Free
<Solak> the 1st one is something unkown from windows 7...
<lordievader> Solak: It is necessary to use Windows 7, do not delete that partition.
<Solak> lordievader: yes, I just added 3 partitions.
<lordievader> Solak: Ok, no problem then.
<Solak> lordievader: only thing is that 'B' is now for the / partition of linux, and not that system partition of windows.
<lordievader> Solak: I'm sorry do you mean sdb?
<Solak> no, 'B' as in the boot-flag.
<lordievader> Solak: Ah, I have a feeling that is normal. Grub is on /. Or so I would think, I'm no expert on Grub...
<Solak> hmm, how do I unmark a partition for formatting?
<pkt> Solak: you mean in the installer? probably you press "space" on it
<Solak> pkt: manual partitioning in the installer. space doesn't work.
<pkt> unfortunately I don't have an alternate cd here to verify
<pkt> my memory tells that you use space to check/uncheck checkboxes in the text interface
<pkt> but you could be looking at something different
<Solak> pkt: <space> selects
<Solak> pkt: but that seems to do nothing, <enter> however selects and goes to a new screen.
<pkt> Ah, so you hadn't selected the partition
<pkt> yes, first you select and you go to a screen where it tells you what do you want to do with the partition IIRC
<pkt> i.e., do you want it to be swap / to format it and mount it somewhere etc etc
<pkt> in that screen I think there are checkboxes you can use <space> on
<pkt> still this is all from memory, I don't have it in front of me :)
<MySystem> hello is there a way in kubuntu to run a cmd as root if sudo doesnt work tried su but without a set root password no chance
<pkt> you can set a root password if it is really required
<pkt> sudo passwd root
<pkt> but can't you do what you want with something like kdesudo?
<MySystem> the workaround with sudo passwd root is an idea but kdesudo sounds better will try this
<pkt> MySystem: you can also do sudo -s
<pkt> this will give you a root shell
<pkt> hopefully this way there won't be any need for enabling the root account
<genii-around> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lordievader> Hehe, nice comment ubottu.
<thelionroars> sudo make me a sandwich
<genii-around> thelionroars: You've been watching xkcd too long ;-)
<thelionroars> you know it ;)
<lordievader> Xkcd is great :)
<MySystem> kdesudo works perfekt
<pkt> great :)
<pkt> In Linux there are always so many ways to solve a problem :)
<Solak> hmm, grey screen and nothing at boot.
<Solak> but that was to be expected...
<pkt> yes, you should go to text mode
<MySystem> yes pkt this is one of the reasons why i love it
<Solak> nvidia-common is installed, so is libkwinactivenvidiahack4
<pkt> (recovery mode)
<pkt> and see what is happening there
<pkt> anyway I have to go now
<pkt> see you :)
<Riddell> beta 2 candidate image testers needed, join us in #kubuntu-devel
<stefano_> ciao a tutti
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Solak> BluesKaj: ping?
<BluesKaj> Solak, yes ?
<Solak> BluesKaj: I found the nvidia-current drivers you mentioned earlier, but I wonder what I'm missing: it works, but only at 1024x768 (monitor is 1920x1080).
<Solak> BluesKaj: do you have an idea what that could be?
<Solak> except for that, and the fact that the mouse hides while moving, everything works good.
<Solak> I expected more trouble, even to get X working at all.
<Daskreech> What video card?
<Solak> Daskreech: nVidia Geforce gtx 550 ti.
<Daskreech> Hm didn't know there were issues with that
<genii-around> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<Solak> ah, I see two proprietary drivers in 'additional drivers'.
<lordievader> Good evening
<Solak> genii-around: thanks!
<Solak> re lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Solak, how is it going with your Linux adventure?
<Solak> works better than expected, I only have to set the right resolution, mouse is sometimes invisible, and additional drivers fail to install.
<BluesKaj> Solak, install the nvidia-current driver , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then reboot..the addtional drivers may not work
<BluesKaj> ok ..gotta go for a while
<c2tarun> hey, anyone done packet sniffing on kubuntu?
<lordievader> c2tarun: You can do packet sniffing on almost any system. Wireshark is multi-platform.
<c2tarun> I have three machines, all are connected to a wi-fi router. Is there anyway I can sniff all the packets going in and out from computer 2 from my laptop?
<lordievader> c2tarun: If your wifi card from the laptop supports promiscious mode, then yes.
<c2tarun> lordievader: I think I can sniff packets only if my lappy is server and all other PC's are accessing internet from my PC (I may be wrong I am a noob)
<c2tarun> lordievader: and how can I check whether my wifi card supports promiscious mode or not?
<lordievader> c2tarun: Nope, that is the beauty of wifi, you get all of the packages. Your NIC just disgards most of them.
<lordievader> c2tarun: Google? Or simply try it.
<c2tarun> lordievader: thanks :) installing wireshark now.
<lordievader> c2tarun: You also need ettercap.
 * c2tarun googling about ettercap
<c2tarun> lordievader: BTW why do I need ettercap, is wireshark not enough?
<lordievader> c2tarun: If you want to see the traffic of the other machines, no.
<c2tarun> lordievader: then what can wireshark do?
<lordievader> c2tarun: Sniff packages.
<c2tarun> lordievader: so are you saying we can sniff something but to see them I need some other tool as well? its like I sniffed a lock but I dont have the key!!
<lordievader> c2tarun: If you have the time I suggest watching a few Hak5 podcasts, they regularely discuss the topic: hak5.org
<c2tarun> lordievader: I have been there, but couldn't find a post on packet sniffing. :(
<c2tarun> going to look again
<c2tarun> lordievader: if you have a bookmark, can you please share/
<lordievader> c2tarun: Your NIC gets all the packages, however it discards anything that is not ment for that NIC. Wireshark does not see the discarded packages.
<lordievader> c2tarun: I'll look some up.
<lordievader> c2tarun: Haktip - ARP Cache, Haktip 3, 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23. http://hak5.org/category/episodes/haktip/page/2
<c2tarun> lordievader: wow thanks a lot :)
<lordievader> c2tarun: No problem, have fun.
<thelionroars> <3 hak5
<dark133> hallo))
<lordievader> Hey dark133, how are you?
<dark133> im fine... where are you from?
<lordievader> dark133: I'd rather not say... if you really want to know you'll find a way, I'm sure.
<dark133> фак я не спикаю по инглишу))
<dark133> about what way speech?
<lordievader> dark133: I'm sorry, what?
<dark133> i`m don`t speak english)) mfk//
<lordievader> dark133: Where are you from, there are quite a few localized kubuntu channels.
<dark133> russia
<lordievader> !ru | dark133
<ubottu> dark133: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dark133> thanks)
<jacob__> hello irc, I'm running kubuntu 12.04 (kde 4.8.5) and my mimetypes are messed up. I can't get dolphin to open an svg in inkscape despite what it says in the KEditFileType menu. Is there a quick solution to this?
<valentin> HI YO WUT UP
<valentin> Hi lordievader :)
<lordievader> Hey valentin, you are happy!
<valentin> lordievader : Indeed !
<lordievader> valentin: How come?
<valentin> lol
<valentin> I just got my minecraft server set properly
<lordievader> valentin: A house mate asked me about that recently... he did it on Windows though.
<valentin> lordievader : What did he ask you about ?
<lordievader> valentin: About a minecraft server.
<valentin> lordievader : + It's rather bad to host a MC server (even all servers) on Windows, imo
<valentin> lordievader : Yes but what ? xD
<lordievader> valentin: He wanted to host one for a couple of friends, he asked if he should install Linux for it...
<lordievader> valentin: Why do you think so?
<valentin> lordievader : I see, I was just wondering if he was looking for a server to play on.
<valentin> lordievader : I used to host on Windows, I wrote a launcher (cmd one) and it kept failing, it didn't work properly with Java env.
<valentin> lordievader : Nothing better than using a good Minecraft.sh :D
<lordievader> valentin: Anyhow, have fun with your server.
<valentin> lordievader : Thanks, do you play it ?
<lordievader> valentin: No. I got better things to do.
<lordievader> valentin: :P
<valentin> lordievader : better things... :P
<valentin> lordievader : Well w.e people may say about minecraft, it still is an awesome game if you know some technics :)
<valentin> lordievader : I and some friends added ComputerCraft, it's a programming mod (For example, you can code a password for a door using a virtual machine)
<BluesKaj> new wireless keyboard and mouse in the system , plug 'n  play ..works right from the get go :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Nice!
<BluesKaj> lordievader, Microsoft wireless desktop 2000 , for 30 bucks , saved 20 ...even the vol ctrls work :)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Kind of ironic :P
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> my other wireless KB is also MS , worked well for 3yrs
<BluesKaj> the mouse broke but the KB is fine , gonna put ti omn wife's pc
<BluesKaj> have to check it out on W7 ..BBL
<valentin> Y U NO SPEAL
<valentin> SPEAK
<lordievader> valentin: Whom?
<valentin> ALL OF YA :(
<lordievader> valentin: This is a support channel, not a community channel, check #kubuntu-offtopic for that.
<Solak> BluesKaj: the nvidia-current was installed already, but one of the additional drivers worked. thanks.
<valentin> I already went there lordievader
<Solak> hmm, now adding the old disk to /etc/fstab...
<lordievader> valentin: I do not see you there...
<Solak> hmmm...: "OpenGL compositing (the default) has crashed KWin in the past."
<Solak> and how do I know I have upgraded to a stable driver?
<BluesKaj> Solak, so you're setting desktop effects in system settings ?
<Solak> yes.
<Solak> BluesKaj: is that the wrong way?
<BluesKaj> no, it's the correct way
<Solak> I get the message that i.e. the cube is not available, which I don't understand...
<Solak> now it was set to xrender and I changed to opengl, hoping that would solve the problem...
<BluesKaj> yes , Solak , that should ..OpenGL is the best setting
<Solak> but what about this warning?
<BluesKaj> try the cube animation now
<Solak> does libkwinnvidiahack4 have to do with this?
<Solak> and the other one, libkwinactivenvidiahack4?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<Solak> BluesKaj: heh, I don't see a cube, it flips :-)
<BluesKaj> ctrl f11
<genii-around> If you only have two desktops it will just be basically a flat sheet and not a cube
<Solak> ah, true :)
<BluesKaj> 4 minimum . I use 6 here
 * Solak uses 8 normally.
<Solak> but first I have to configure fstab to get access to the other harddisk...
<Solak> because that contains the old system...
<BluesKaj> Solak, it should show in dolphin places
<BluesKaj> sudo blkid
<Solak> ah, it does indeed...
<BluesKaj> i haven't bothered with fstab , everything shows up , altho i have labelled them in partition manager
<Solak> I only see sizes here...
<BluesKaj> yeah , you can label them and the nakes will show up in "places"
<BluesKaj> names
<BluesKaj> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<Guest10716> nickname gigi_ro_de
<fuski> Čágo lidi
<strahlemann> hello can somebody tell my why i cant find the skype package
<strahlemann> at my own pc i installed it via package manager
<tsimpson> skype is in the Canonical partner repository
<tsimpson> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<strahlemann> a lots of thx
#kubuntu 2012-09-27
<strahlemann> hello i installed kubuntu 12.04 but the sound via creative soundblaster x-fi extreme audio pci express doesnt work found sound card in phonon and set the right output (digital duplex) but testtone and players doesnt do anything which reaches amplifier
<strahlemann> back sound works via analog but not spdif
<frogonwheels> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<frogonwheels> oh. gone.
<chris92> hey there, can anyone help me with a problem regarding WUBI?
<chris92> my problem is, that WUBI still looks for the 12.04 images while only the 12.04.1 images are available. is there a newer version of it available?
<torres_> Funcionou a conexão e to indo durmir também, valeu!!!
<chris92> anyone?
<tsimpson> chris92: you can download the 12.04.1 ISO and just put it the same directory as wubi, it will pick it up
<chris92> tsimpson: thanks, didnt know that! do I need the manifest file as well?
<tsimpson> chris92: no, just the .iso
<chris92> tsimpson: thank you! :)
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<Surlent777> hi; I seem to be suffering from a very strange bug in that on my desktop, I seem to have all the Oxygen packages installed, and yet Oxygen isn't listed as a selectable widget set in systemsettings. Any idea what might be wrong?
<Surlent777> also, it seems QtCurve is having the same issue
<sai> Hello everybody! I have a very strange problem: I need to start some application on another x sesion, i have a python script for this target, and it works. But there is strange reaction on the end of session: when i close an aplication the append session is closing (and so must be), bu also MAIN sesion is restarting.
<sai> Have anybody some ideas, why it goes wrong?
<sai> On my home computer all work correctly, append sesion close and main session continue to work
<Ramtron> Hi anyone can send the password to "Uh"?
<skramer_> Hi everybody. Anyone else having problems with plasma-desktop crashing on start-up, often crashing after resume & always crashing when opening and closing DragonPlayer?
<skramer_> Is there any known work-around or even a solution to this?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mindVVind> When the Earth is shaken to her utmost convulsion, And the Earth throws up her burdens  from within
<dsan> hey there, any1 experience mounting google drive ?
<dsan> or any webspace?
<Lynoure> dsan: what is a webspace? Like a directory server by apache? or set of web pages?
<BluesKaj> dsan, you can probly create a link , but mounting thru a browser is something I've not even considered
<Peace-> dsan: you can syncronize folder
<dsan> not trough  browser
<dsan> thought about webdav or something like that
<hateball> dsan: there is gdrivefs
<hateball> I have not tested it myself, however
<hateball> The web UI is nice enough for my simple usage
<Peace-> dsan: btw why you need to mount ?
<dsan> thy man
<Peace-> dsan: you can create a local copy of google driver and keep it syncronized
<Peace-> dsan: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/08/10/google-drive-dolphin-kubuntu-12/
<dsan> just wana have a folder which is connected to a webspace like adrive or gmx cloud and drop my files there so i can use them everywhere. doint wana do this in a browser.that's basically the idea
<dsan> dont wana sync, bcaus this is pain in the ass imo
<Peace-> syncronize or mount it's pretty the same thing
<Peace-> because the files are in the cloud
<Peace-> anyway do as you wish
<dsan> thank u Peace
<dsan> u got any experience on that?
<Peace-> i have used that insync stuff
<Peace-> and it worked fine
<Peace-> copy and paste in that folder and it will upload  your files
<dsan> thats exactly what i'm looking for
<dsan> just googled insync
<dsan> sounds interesting. never heard of it before
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I just ran that deb install but the insync folder didn't show up in  my /home folder
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I guess the the installer didn't run,  altho appeared to work
<BluesKaj> Peace-, dsan , nope errors when i run insync in the terminal , "isyncd.clientdb.DBLockedError: The database is currently locked"
<dsan> hm shame
<dsan> now i dont wana install this deb
<dsan> cos im frighten
<BluesKaj> Peace-,??? are you there ?
<dsan> think he's afk
<dsan> tried to messenge him
<BluesKaj> dsan, you can always use dpkg -r to remove the app
<dsan> almost always not always :)
<BluesKaj> odd , krunner shows insync , but crashes and fails , /usr/bin also has the insync scripts , but when i run it in the terminal it tries to launch but errors out ...anyway i just removed it from /usr/bin
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i guess you need some newer python
<BluesKaj> ok ,cleared insync out of the system...it's beta and I'm running 12.10 , so it's not a surprise that it fails
<Peace-> BluesKaj: running 12.10
<Peace-> BluesKaj: and it works here
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/09/27/plasma-desktopUF1868.png
<Smurphy> the 12.04 on my netbook looks similar.
<BluesKaj> well, peace I tried the install gui , looks like it worked , it installed the scripts in /usr/bin , but the app fails due to a datbase block
<Peace-> BluesKaj: what?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you need to download he package .deb
<BluesKaj> database error
<BluesKaj> I did
<Smurphy> what? krunner BTW ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: there is no gui
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you need to run it on konsole
<Peace-> or add that server to autostart
<Peace-> sorry
<BluesKaj> alt +F2 , run command =krunner, Smurphy
<Smurphy> ah - that works here... :}
<Peace-> or add that service to autostart
<BluesKaj> there's a deb installer built in Peace-
<Peace-> BluesKaj: look where did you download it ?
<Peace-> 64bit?
<BluesKaj> drom the url listed in the site you posted Peace-
<BluesKaj> from
<BluesKaj>  yes 64 bit
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> maybe it's that
<Peace-> i used 32bit
<Peace-> you could try to install the 32bit version
<Peace-> 12.10 should be able to run it
<BluesKaj> I'm not that anxious Peace- , ican bookmark google drive if I want , it's not a big deal top me
<BluesKaj> to me'
<BluesKaj> maybe if i used dpkg -i to install the app it might work
 * Smurphy just instaqlled owncloud on his QNap Nas. Don't need any google drive and similar bullsh*t :} Have it all 
<Smurphy> @ home
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, ??
<BluesKaj> I don't need google drive for anything , I have an external drive that backs up important files
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :D yea i too
<BluesKaj> besides , I don't like the idea of google hosting my stuff :)
<BluesKaj> thinking of dumping my igoogle page altogether ,aamof
 * Smurphy has everything at home - just behind me. Server (Web, Mail) and NAS (QNap SS-839 8 disks).
<Smurphy> All running on ATOM hardware :}
<BluesKaj> but i like the links to headlines and various areas of interewst that I have listed on the page ...it's a shame google has become so sneaky in their monetizing methods
<Smurphy> reason I do it all at home. I also have control on the data on it, and can make sure only my stuff is on it too.
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i use google drive  to share somethign with others but it's all crap
<Peace-> :D
<BluesKaj> we use dropbox for family stuff
<Peace-> i guess i fixed the service menu for dropbox
<Peace-> i dunno
<Smurphy> that's why I got owncloud running here - for family stuff :)
<OerHeks> Is there a package to sync multi cloud accounts?
<Smurphy> multi cloud accounts ? explain ?
<Smurphy> you mean - you have the apple cloude, iCloud - and want to put it all together ?
<Smurphy> :}
<OerHeks> sync ubuntu-one / dropbox / wuala / googledrive ++
<Peace-> use the same folder for each service?
<Smurphy> nope ...
<OerHeks> can that be done, using same folder so it syncs auto, Peace- ?
<OerHeks> that would solve it too.
<Peace-> well if you use for dropbox the same folder you used for google drive
<Peace-> i guess ...
<Smurphy> ... you get a big mess
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> why?
<skramer_> Anyone else having problems with plasma-desktop crashing on start-up, often crashing after resume & always crashing when opening and closing DragonPlayer?
<skramer_> Is there any known work-around or even a solution for it?
<BluesKaj> skramer_, have installed the proper graphics driver for your setup ?
<skramer_> BluesKaj: I think so ;-) Actually, I did not have any problems with 11.10. The crashes occur only after the upgrade to 12.04, and still exist after I installed KDE 4.9.1 from backports repo
<skramer_> BluesKaj: the graphics card is an Intel, btw.
<BluesKaj> skramer_, check , kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<dMan> hey there everyone
<skramer_> BluesKaj: it says that there are no proprietary drivers used on this system
<BluesKaj> skramer_, ok , have you updated/upgraded and dist-upgraded lately ?
<OerHeks> skramer_, what intel GPU? >  lspci | grep VGA
<skramer_> BluesKaj: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<skramer_> BluesKaj: yes, I upgraded soon after 12.04 was out & daily check for/install security updates
<BluesKaj> skramer_, , I'm not concerned about the graphics , since it's intel and there aren't many options with them
<BluesKaj> skramer_, run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skramer_> BluesKaj: that´s the way I´m updating, running 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' in console
<BluesKaj> there's some more upgrades in kde that should be installed , that some have missed due to their focus on pudate and upgrade only
<dMan> sry for asking but what is it all about atm ?
<skramer_> BluesKaj: sorry, I didn´t get the last point. do I have to install additional packages?
<mikehoy> I just bought a new keyboard and I just noticed that CTRL+SHIFT+) opens new tabs, is there a way to prevent this?
<mikehoy> in console..
<BluesKaj> ok skramer_ , then I have no more ideas ...no additional packages , just dist-upgrade
<mikehoy> the tabs I'm seeing are basically clones of the console not individual consoles to use
<skramer_> BluesKaj:  hmm.. okay, that´s what I actually do already, so maybe the problem lies elsewhere... anyway, thanks for your time
<OerHeks> skramer_, you might want to try xorg-edgers ppa for a newer inteldriver >>> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> skramer_, y6ou could try the default vesa driver , rather than the default intel , but I doubt that will fix anything ...check launchpad to see if a bugfix has been filed for your issue
<skramer_> OerHeks: okay, I will have a look that PPA. thanks for your advice
<skramer_> BluesKaj: isn´t apport-kde sending crash report to Launchpad? at least I told it to do so , so there should be many reports from my side ;-)
<konqui> There aren't going to be Alternate isos for 12.10?
<BluesKaj> intersting OerHeks , good idea , depends whether skramer_ is adventurous like us :)
<skramer_> BluesKaj: of course I will have try on the newer drivers, no question
<BluesKaj> skramer_, cool , good luck  :)
<skramer_> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...stuff to do
<c2tarun> I am trying to change my energy star but its getting reset again and again to Standby: 33    Suspend: 49    Off: 66, I tried to disable dpms but its getting enabled again and again
<c2tarun> can anyone please help?
<genii-around> c2tarun: You could put something like xset -dpms in your .xsession file
<c2tarun> genii-around: where can I find that file?
<genii-around> c2tarun: in /home/your-username-here/
<c2tarun> genii-around: there is any :( http://paste.kde.org/558158/
<c2tarun> there isn't any :(
<genii-around> c2tarun: If it doesn't exist, make it. Then to put: xset -dpms &                like that with the & at the end
<c2tarun> genii-around: and there should be only one line inthe file xset -dpms &?
<genii-around> Yes.
<c2tarun> genii-around: do I need to reboot or something like that?
<genii-around> c2tarun: Reboot is simplest but can also logoff then ctrl-alt-F1 and issue sudo restart kdm   ( or put lightdm if you use that for login )
<c2tarun> genii-around: thanks :)
<genii-around> May have to alt-F7 to get back to login screen
<skramer_> OerHeks: installed the xorg-edgers packages :) however, plasa-desktop still crashing on start-up
<c2tarun> genii-around: hey :( didn't worked, still I can see dpms enabled
<c2tarun> here is my .xsession http://paste.ubuntu.com/1230668/
<c2tarun> genii-around: I think something is changing or kind of restoring its value
<c2tarun> I dont what is it.
<genii-around> c2tarun: You can also do instead: xset dpms force off
<skramer_> OerHeks: but hey, at least it does not crash anymore when opening / closing DragonPlayer :)
<c2tarun> genii-around: I think it will switch off my monitor
<genii-around> c2tarun: Oh, I think you might need the command to be in .xinitrc  and not .xsession ( I get them confused sometimes)
<genii-around> Work, afk
<c2tarun> genii-around: ohh.. so I remove .xsession?
<hybridark> hello, folks
<hybridark> I've got a question for you
<c2tarun> genii-around: please ping me when you come around
<hybridark> do you know any program I can run on my Debian server that can be integrated with cron and compares files to show which of them were modified, added or deleted, and then e-mails this list to an e-mail address I configure?
<hybridark> also if any file permission was changed
<genii-around> c2tarun: I'm back for a little bit. Work is very busy, unfortunately.
<c2tarun> ohh.. :) dont know what happened but all values are set to 0 I google and found that 0 is unlimited time ;)
<c2tarun> genii-around: thanks a lot, btw just want to know, what do you do as work I mean job?
<valentin> Hello lordievader
<genii-around> c2tarun: I have two jobs at the same place... I look after an old office building ( repairs, rentals, etc) and also work as a volunteer sys admin/ hardware guy for an ISP in the same place.
<genii-around> c2tarun: Right now it's busy because I have to run the elevator for an office that's being cleaned out
<monkeyjuice> genii-around:  also keeps the coffee pot full of mud ,,,
<monkeyjuice> very    busy man
 * monkeyjuice see's image of genii-around with a hat on with coffee cups and tubes running down to his lips  lol
<genii-around> monkeyjuice: http://goo.gl/PfrPI
<lordievader> Hey valentin, how are you today?
<monkeyjuice> is that you genii-around? ;)
<genii-around> Yup
<lordievader> genii-around: That is one big mug of coffee :)
<monkeyjuice> indeed must be a 6 cup cup lol
<genii-around> It's 64 ounces
<abarca> doy rabo a mamona
<caldronis> hello all
<lordievader> Hey caldronis, how are you?
<jplenam> olas
<gonssal_> Hi all. I've been "googling" to see if Akonadi is MariaDB-compatible, but i haven't found anything. With MariaDB being just a drop-in replacement, I guess it should just work flawlessly?
<btil> @demo
<btil> @test hello
<varikonniemi> hello, how should i install a raid setup when alternate image is removed?
<OerHeks> varikonniemi, good poit: i think the server iso
<OerHeks> *point
<matlessio> !aiuto
<agronholm> seems like kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade just switches the repositories (without asking if I want to upgrade) and then simply quits instead of upgrading anything
<agronholm> was that how it was designed to work?
<DaemonFC> and the behavior seems to be undefined if you have PPAs installed
<DaemonFC> other than that, it might work B-)
<agronholm> I always have PPAs installed, it said it would disable them
<agronholm> but it should not just bail on me
<agronholm> I wish ubuntu's upgrade worked right for once
<DaemonFC> I suppose you could just upgrade with apt if it already switched all your sources over
<agronholm> would that work? hmm
<DaemonFC> I suspect that's probably the only thing the applet is doing anyway
<DaemonFC> dist-upgrade maybe?
<tsimpson> agronholm: kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade just runs "do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d" (cat /usr/bin/kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade)
<DaemonFC> would it be better to fresh install if possible?
<agronholm> I would've preferred not having to do that once again
 * DaemonFC was considering going ahead with that soon, but doesn't want all kinds of "fluff" from 12.04 left behind, orphaned
<artao> hai all
<artao> so does anyone know? .. regarding desktop widgets: so i've got three "activities"  set up, with different desktop widgets in each activity .. .. soooo .. are the widgets under other in-active activities still updating in the background?
<artao> is that clear?
<isidro> hi
<isidro> I'm trying kubuntu 12.10
<isidro> somebody know how to sync akregator with google reader?
#kubuntu 2012-09-28
 * Aaron|laptop wonders why his 12.04 installer hangs at "installing system 67%"
<endless1239> hello all
<endless1239> I am interesting in becoming doing kubuntu packaging, which guide would be best to read pertaining to doing so
<Daz646_> Hello, would anyone mind telling me the difference between opengl and xrender?
<DaemonFC> [21:52] <Daz646_> Hello, would anyone mind telling me the difference between opengl and xrender?
<DaemonFC> OpenGL is a 3d graphics API and XRender is just a way to do compositing and antialiasing, and is rendered by whatever 2d acceleration is provided by the display driver
<DaemonFC> xrender compositing is limited to effects that are not "3d" and it's usually much slower, unless your graphics driver is crap, and then it might be a little faster than OpenGL ;)
<DaemonFC> it's mostly useful for old hardware that doesn't support OpenGL shaders or ancient Nvidia/AMD proprietary graphics drivers which had rendering problems with OpenGL (I'm not aware that either do, as long as it's a recent driver bundle)
<DaemonFC> you should use whichever is faster in your particular case, but for most people that's OpenGL
<DaemonFC> if you use kwin with xrender, you'll lose effects like wobbly windows and the "magic lamp"
<Daz646_> DaemonFC: Thank-you for the information. Seems like opengl is the right think for me to stick to :D.
<DaemonFC> yep :)
<Daz646_> DaemonFC: Been a nice new experience using kubuntu, i accidentally ruined my windows instalation and was unable to get it back. Had i known how nice linux is i would have purposely got rid of windows a long time ago.
<DaemonFC> the hardest part about getting rid of Windows is that the sticker never wants to come off
<Daz646_> lol, well i have learned more about computers using linux in one week then i have windows in 10 years.
<konqui> Hi how should you configure a google account in KDE 4.9.1 using the new google resource for akondani?
<konqui> edit: akonadi
<kbroulik> just saw in the quental beta 2 release notes that print-manager is now included. does this mean it is available in the repositories or is is shipped as replacement for the current kde-config-printer thing?
<Kvaks> Recently, I've been finding /usr/bin/X using 100% CPU and slowing down my system. After a reboot it's fine for a while, until it happens again.
<Kvaks> Any idea how to go about finding the source of the problem?
<rethus> which programms in kubuntu Programms which are installed out of the box in kubuntu use MySQL by default?
<rethus> akonadi does?!
<azbarcea> rethus: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#Why_not_use_MySQL.2FEmbedded.3F
<rethus>  azbarcea: seems to be outdated information... i think mysql still support INNODB
<rethus> i'm wrong?
<rethus> but the next question on this page help me
<rethus> background: i create a tiny small kubuntu-installation. and i need to put the mysql-database to external HDD
<rethus> now i ask myself, if kubuntu start
<rethus> and don't find a external disk, what happend with all those programms who need mysql
<rethus> but the second answer on your page say, akonadi starts its own mysql-server. so ... akonadi is not installed by now ... but if the user use the "Clock" Dashlet, akonadi will be used... and cause of this i ask here to find out, what happen, if i set the data-dir in my.conf to external disk, and this disk is not mounted on startup
<lordievader> rethus: Assuming mysql/akonadi doesn't cache things, all of the requests to the database will fail.
<lordievader> rethus: Or at least that would seem logical to me.
<rethus> lordievader: i think akonadi has its own internal mysql-server
<rethus> so akonadi will start it, if needed, i think
<lordievader> rethus: It does.
<rethus> very well
<lordievader> rethus: But if you configure it that it too places it data external, it will fail if the data cannot be found.
<rethus> thats ok, cause the default-mysql datastorage will be on external disk, and only for saving web-projects.
<rethus> i only afraid, that akonadi could crash the system, if mysql-datastorage is not available
<rethus> so my nice vbox-development-enviroment will still work :)
<lordievader> rethus: It has no reason to crash, I suppose. Unless it is set to use the MySQL external DB.
<rethus> great, realy great
<rethus> are ther internal process on default kubuntu-installation who need apache?
<lordievader> rethus: A standard install of Kubuntu does not need Apache.
<rethus> great
<Evpok> Hi there
<lordievader> Hey Evpok, how are you?
<Evpok> Fine, thank you.
<Evpok> Not much talking in this chan
<Evpok> I guess you are all busy persons :)
<lordievader> Evpok: It is a support channel, not many people need support it seems.
<Evpok> Well, I could use some
<lordievader> !ask | Evpok
<ubottu> Evpok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Evpok> Do you know of a convenient way to upgrade fonts installed directly from files (ie not with a package, but from a .ttf file) ?
<Evpok> I mean, I could un-install, re-install them
<Evpok> But it's a bit tedious
<lordievader> Evpok: Not a clue. I never install fonts (or remove them, for that matter).
<lordievader> Evpok: Hopefully someone else will come along who can answer your question.
<Evpok> I hope so, thank you anyway.
<bigmeow> http://superuser.com/questions/480734/what-is-the-difference-between-meego-android-and-kubuntu
<ocaml> Why is my kdevelop always crash？  ubuntu12.04  xubuntu
<yoga`> I just did a sudo apt-get upgrade, then reboot...
<yoga`> but cannot get kdm login.
<lordievader> yoga`: What do you get? A black screen?
<yoga`> it jump to the first console login.
<lordievader> yoga`: What happens when you run the command: sudo service kdm start ?
<yoga`> lordievader: I am not booting using kubutu now.  so I cannot run sudo service kdm now, do you want me to do that and come back.
<yoga`> lordievader: I need to reboot to do that.
<lordievader> yoga`: Ahh, I see. Do you happen to have a secondary pc?
<yoga`> lordievader: I get a kdm process running, if I run ps aux | grep kdm
<yoga`> lordievader: no I am using the same laptop.
<lordievader> yoga`: Hmm, do you get your kdm login when you press ctrl+alt+f7 (or f8/f9)?
<yoga`> lordievader: No. I ctrl+alt+f7, it just bring me back to console 7, it has some console out put, like [starting] ... , it suppose to be my kdm login, but it just an output console I cannot do anything with it, ctl+f1 takes me back to console 1.
<lordievader> yoga`: And f8? Or f9? If it is running it should be somewhere there.
<yoga`> I had not try that, but f7 used to be my xdm windows.
<yoga`> I mean kdm.
<lordievader> yoga`: It usually is, but sometimes it gets moved.
<yoga`> lordievader: but when I reboot, I didnot get the kdm login window, but jump to f1.
<yoga`> lordievader: if I get move, I might still get the kdm login.  It seems that kdm is crash.
<yoga`> lordievader: do you want me to reboot, and try f8 or f9?
<lordievader> yoga`: Allright, try restarting kdm then. sudo service kdm stop; sudo service kdm start
<yoga`> lordievader: ok.  I'll try that and I'll be back.
<yoga`> lordievader: no luck. I try f8, f9, not working, I sudo service kdm stop, sudo service kdm start, and I even lost f7.
<lordievader> yoga`: So just a black screen then? Does "sudo service kdm start" give any error?
<yoga`> lordievader: when I am on f1, key ctl+f7 has no effect, still stay on f1. sudo service kdm start give no error, and produce a new kdm process.
<Peace-> ctrl alt f7 yoga`
<lordievader> yoga`: You need ctrl+alt+f7
<lordievader> Hey Peace-, how are you?
<Peace-> fine lordievader
<yoga`> lordievader: ctrl+f7 will do if I am on console. If I am on X windows, I need Ctrl+alt+f1 to got to console, right?
<lordievader> yoga`: For as far as I know you allways need ctrl+alt, let me check.
<lordievader> yoga`: Yes, ctrl+f7 doesn't work, ctrl+alt+f7 does work, though X is running in F8 for me...
<mkuettler> yoga`: On the console alt+F<number> works for me
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ho lordievader
 * Peace- should work someday to plasma panels collection
<yoga`> lordievader: what could be mess up by apt-get update for kdm?
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<lordievader> yoga`: What I suspect is that the problem has to do with a kernel update.
<BluesKaj> I guess lightdm is the default DM now , even on 12.04 , if you installed KDE 4.9.1
<yoga`> BluesKaj: will I get KDE 4.9.1 if I do a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<konqui> Hi When using k-menu to shutdown in 12.10, the screen gets blurred and no shutdown button appears, however if I press enter or wait for timeout it shuts down.
<konqui> Same with restart etc
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Even for Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yoga`, dist-upgrade
<yoga`> BluesKaj: I just did a apt-get upgrade.
<konqui> yoga`: You need the backports ppa too on 12.04
<konqui> yoga`: You should run a dist-upgrade as well then just to be safe
<BluesKaj> yes 12.10 , lordievader , I installed 4.9.1 from the backports a few weeks ago
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Kdm is being abadoned for LightDM? How strange.
<konqui> BluesKaj: If you are on 12.10, do you have the same issue as me when shutting down using the menu
<BluesKaj> konqui, I was informed it's in the regular repos now , there seems to be some confusion over this
<Smurphy> well - kdm does not support the finger scanner :}
<yoga`> konqui: so my kde problem after apt-get upgrade, is not being the fact that lightdm default.
<yoga`> kdm
<BluesKaj> konqui, that it won't shutdown , just stalls ands does nothing , if thatr's your issue , then yes
<konqui> BluesKaj: 4.8.5 is in the regular repos (precise updates) 4.9.1 is in the backports ppa
<lordievader> yoga`: What kind of GFX card do you have?
<BluesKaj> konqui, eben sudo halt in the cli doesn't shut it down on 12 .10
<Peace-> lordievader: well lighdm is  the default in kubuntu but not in other distro :D
<konqui> BluesKaj: It doesn't stall, the button is invisible, if you press "enter" it shutsdown
<lordievader> Peace-: I see.
<BluesKaj> konqui, , nope that's not the same behaviour I have
<yoga`> lordievader: How can I do the kernel down-grade?
<konqui> BluesKaj: For me, the screen gets blurred, if I click somewhere the blur vanishes and I can use the system as if no shutdown was done, however if I press enter while the screen is blurred it shutsdown
<lordievader> yoga`: The older kernels are still available, at least one down. But could you answer my question?
<konqui> If I have to report a bug on the shutdown issue, it should be against which package?
<yoga`> lordievader: I am sorry, what question?
<lordievader> yoga`: What GFX card you have?
<yoga`> lordievader: you mean graphic card?
<lordievader> yoga`: Yes.
<BluesKaj> ok , the devels say that precise still requires the backports for KDE 4.9.1  ...well that settles the falsehoods I've been hearing
<Smurphy> Hmmm... My NetBook took 10 Minutes t update to 4.8.5 :} Nice :)
<yoga`> lordievader: I am using a laptop, it's "Mobile Intel® GL40 Express Chipset"
<lordievader> yoga`: How odd, that should work...
<BluesKaj> yoga`, run,  lspci | grep VGA , just to be sure
<Smurphy> Anybody tested the new 12.04 beta ?
<yoga`> lordievader: ok, I'll reboot, and try that and come back again.
<Smurphy> How does it upgrade on a netbook ??? :}
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, 12.10 beta ? yes I'm running it atm
<Smurphy> Will test it my netbook. 4GB Ram, QuadCore N2800 1.8GHz Atom CPU :)
<Smurphy> Could be fun. Would be interesting to know if they fixed the multiple screens on that one.
<Smurphy> Hmm. Can't find the kubuntu release upgrade tool. Anyone can tell me where to find it ? Which package to install ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, how do you want to upgrade ?
<Smurphy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu - That way.
<yoga`> lordievader: lspci | grep VGA. I get something along the line, Intel Corp. Mobile 4 Video Integrated Controller, does it meant VGA is working?
<yoga`> lordievader: The kernel can find the VGA?
<Smurphy> but I can't find the upgrade stuff ..
<Evpok> Smurphy: Have you tried directly via do-release-upgrade? kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade is just a convenient wrapper
<Smurphy> Evpok: Nope. I'll try it.
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, well , if you follow the instructions in the first part , then do , sudo do-release-upgrade -d in the terminal
<Smurphy> weird - he doesn't take it (do-release-upgrade)  tells me there is no upgrade avail.
<Smurphy> He is trying -d :)
<BluesKaj> don't forget the -d for development upgrade
<tsimpson> Smurphy: what do you mean you can't find it?
<Smurphy> signature issue ...
<Evpok> Smurphy: do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d for the devel version
<Evpok> You need to activate normal release and perhaps proposes updates in the software source manager
<Smurphy> Did. He gives me a key issue.
<Smurphy> pgp key issue ...
<Smurphy> give me 2 minutes -> install openssh server in netbook - to get the right message over her.
<Smurphy> authenticate 'quantal.tar.gz' against 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg'
<Smurphy> exception from gpg: GnuPG exited non-zero, with code 2
<Evpok> Now that's weird
<Smurphy> I need to trust key 437D05B5
<Smurphy> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<Smurphy> :}
<Evpok> Smurphy: Have you done something nasty with you /etc/apt/*.gpg ?
<Peace-> Smurphy: gpg error nowardev google
<Smurphy> nope. It seems corrupt. Dleted the content and reimporting the keys.
<ladkiwi> hello
<Peace-> Smurphy: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/01/01/gpg-error-fix-it/
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, , best to remove any ppas in your sources.list
<ladkiwi> does it exist a french kde chanel ?
<Evpok> ladkiwi: #kde-fr
<ladkiwi> ok thanks
<Smurphy> yes - well - I live in france :}
<Smurphy> But - I still can't get it.
<Evpok> So that's three of us :)
<Smurphy> How do I trust the keys again ???
<Peace-> Smurphy: kdesudo software- PRESS TAB
<Peace-> remove the ppa and re-add it
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, , best to remove any ppas in your sources.list , if you want to upgrade to 12.10 beta
<ladkiwi> What does kde activity do when you stop an activity ? Is it the same as the hibernate option ?
<Evpok> Yeah, the upgrade will do it anyway
<Peace-> ladkiwi: well it's like hibernate all  the applications in taht activity
<Peace-> that
<Peace-> ladkiwi: so you can create activity for example edit video :  dolphin kdenlive
<ladkiwi> but If I stop an activity and then shut down the computer, all is lost or KDE store this in memory ?
<BluesKaj> Evpok, not alkways , I had a problem , with a forgotten ppa , that had to be removed manually
<Peace-> ladkiwi: try it it should NOT
<ladkiwi> Peace-, :)
<Smurphy> removed ppa and medibuntu.
<Smurphy> Will see what it does.
<Smurphy> gpg: Good signature from "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<Smurphy> gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<Peace-> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Smurphy> This is actually the system I have installed last month 12.04.1 LTS level. Nothing fancy configured or so
<Smurphy> Peace-: won' t help ...
<ladkiwi> Peace-, If so it is a wonderfull function, but I suppose that you cannot keep open a lot of application without loosing fluidity or performances
<ladkiwi> Peace-, do you use this ?
<Peace-> ladkiwi: actualli i guess activities when are stopped don't take ram
<konqui> What is the best viewer (no need for editor) for docx files that will not cause loss of formatting
<konqui> ?
<Peace-> or cpu power
<Peace-> konqui: well you can use libre office or calligra suite
<Peace-> someone says calligra is better , i mean to keep formatting
<ladkiwi> konqui, or if you do not need editing, ask peaple to send you pdf !
<konqui> libreoffice does a garbage job it seems on many documents expecially when they use MS office styling features
<konqui> ladkiwi: I like pdf's but in some cases its better not to tell people to send you a pdf
<Evpok> Smurphy: paste.kde.org could you give us the wole output of `sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop -f kde -d` ?
<Smurphy> reloading - and telling it to not use the french servers ...
<Smurphy> secs... just updating :}
<Smurphy> that was it. The package downlaodd from the french servers failed.
<Smurphy> pffff ...
<Smurphy> can' t load KDE (no module named kde). You sure about that ???
<Evpok> Oh, never mind, that should just be the gui
<qw[Russian]> hi, everybody
<qw[Russian]> I have a question: I would like to create a dating site on a free hosting prompt please if know the such?
<Evpok> If it fails, remove the -f kde, you'll have an ugly GTK interface, that's all
<Smurphy> No he does something ... :}
<Smurphy> Na - I Want MY KDE ! :}
<Smurphy> with KDE since 1.0 where I made the french Translation (What A mess hahahahaha).
<yoga`> How do I do some kind of reinstall kdm from a flash start, as it'
<OerHeks> qw[Russian], join #ubuntu-server for hosting you free datingsite yourself.
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: This is a Kubuntu-support channel, in what way does your question relate to kubuntu?
<qw[Russian]> =)
<yoga`> as kde is not working after I apt-get upgrade.
<Smurphy> starting upgrade :) let's see what that does :)
<Evpok> Smurphy: Iirc I didn't have a cute Qt interface, either.
<Evpok> Smurphy: You may want to have a walk during the update. Took about 5h for me.
<Smurphy> Will see. The download is at 50% - got a fast line. But my netbook has 4GB of Ram (Upgraded it myself).
<Smurphy> Evpok: which interface are you using now for IRC ?
<yoga`> My whole Kubuntu / file system is in one disk partition, can I re-install Kubuntu and also keep my /home ?
<Smurphy> I'm still hoked on my server using ssh/screen and running irssi inside screen.
<Evpok> Smurphy: Quassel, nothing's better
<Smurphy> irssi through ssh/screen - I can access it from everywhere around the world.
<Evpok> Touché
<Smurphy> Touch ?
<Evpok> Touche
<Smurphy> no.
<Smurphy> what is it ?
<tsimpson> you do know quassel has a core/client configuration too
<lordievader> yoga`: You can but it involves some work.
<Evpok> Smurphy: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/touch%C3%A9?r=75&src=ref&ch=dic
<Smurphy> Evpok: Thx. I live in france, and by chance, I am quite fluent in french too :}
<Smurphy> I did see a: Touch? - not a Touche ('e).
<Evpok> And can't you X-forward Quassel anyway?
<lordievader> yoga`: You take a live-cd, you make a new partition next to the previous two. This new partition will be /home. You move/copy your current /home to the new partition and you reinstall the system afterwards.
<Evpok> Smurphy: Aaah. Unicode issues with irssi? ;)
<Smurphy> yes - but because I start it in UTF-8 mode.
<Evpok> Smurphy: should work, then
<yoga`> lordievader: but I still want to fix the kdm first.
<Smurphy> Download complete ... Installation started ...
<lordievader> :source /home/lordievader/.byobu/profile
<lordievader> Whoops XD
<BluesKaj> on the W7 drive , just making sure xchat2 is still working with the znc bouncer
<lordievader> :source /home/lordievader/.byobu/profile
<lordievader> Byobu should put that button next to next/previous window...
<lordievader> shouldn't*
<Smurphy> lol - the upgrade process has thrown me out of my X session ... but it seems to continue.
<qw[Russian]> people
<qw[Russian]> help me please
<Jokah> wut
<qw[Russian]> help me install rar please
<Jokah> apt-get install unrar
<Jokah> i think
<lordievader> Believe that was the command, yes.
<Smurphy> Hmm. Because it kill my X Session, and continues - I could not see the request of the app to actually remove KDE...
<Smurphy> had to terminate it with a kill command :} from under the hood.
<BluesKaj> qw[Russian], install unp , it decompresses any compressed files
<BluesKaj> !unp
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (precise), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Jokah> nut 2da ma sweet!!!
<qw[Russian]> and who to me can archive time and for to archive in zip
<qw[Russian]> please
<yoga`> lordievader: I try lightdm. I get a login screen, but when I try to log in through kde(default),I get "Could not use dbus, try to use qdbus", any idea?
<yoga`> lordievader: I do sudo service lightdm start
<lordievader> yoga`: Phew, I get a feeling that reinstalling the system is easier.
<yoga`> lordievader: after that message I get bounce back to the lightdm login screen.
<lordievader> yoga`: In other words, I have no idea...
<yoga`> lordievader: I get so many setup on my Kubuntu already.
<lordievader> yoga`: What?
<yoga`> lordievader: I install a lot of packages.
<yoga`> lordievader: reinstall will get me redo that again.
<lordievader> yoga`: I see. Try Google or the Ubuntu-forums.org.
<yoga`> lordievader: thank's anyway.
<lordievader> yoga`: No problem.
<Smurphy> upgrade crashed X ... it stopped. Just killed the Quantel process, and continued remotely.
<twinaxe> hallo.kann mir jemand mit einer netwerkfrage helfen?
<twinaxe> *netzwerk
<twinaxe> english: hello, can someone help me with a question about network connections?
<Evpok> !ask twinaxe
<hateball> forgot the |
<Evpok> !ask | twinaxe
<ubottu> twinaxe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Evpok> hateball: thanks
<int_ua> What's the debug package for /usr/bin/plasma-desktop ?
<int_ua> I have it crashed but cannot find the debug package. I'm using Kubuntu Backports PPA
<twinaxe> ok, when i connect to  my DSL connection i cant access my fritzbox. i also can not access my other windows pc through realvnc. when i connect through the standard cable network connection i can access the fritzbox as well as the other pc through vnc viewer. so my question is why can`t i access the devices through my DSL connection?
<lordievader> twinaxe: There is a german channel if you rather talk in german: #kubnutu-de
<lordievader> #kubuntu-de*
<twinaxe> thanks for the tipp. but if someone can answer here it`s also ok :)
<twinaxe> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<lordievader> twinaxe: Does the DSL connection have it's own subnet?
<Evpok> What do you mean "access", "connecting to the local network" or "tcp/ssh/whatever the box when you are already connected"
<Evpok> ?
<twinaxe> i can`t connect to neither fritzbox nor through vnc to the other pc. on the fritzbox i get 500 error in the browser, when i tried realvnc to connect to my other pc it showed me something with error 101
<twinaxe> in the meantime i de-installed realvnc because i thought maybe it has to do witht he software.but with krdc i also can access the other pc when im
<lordievader> twinaxe: Can you answer my question?
<twinaxe> sorry, didn`t see the question
<lordievader> twinaxe: If the DSL connection has it's own subnet.
<genii-around> Probably need port forwarding on the dsl router.
<twinaxe> no, in the connection manager i just filled my connection details, that`s all
<lordievader> twinaxe: So both connection have the same network settings?
<twinaxe_> then there is a difference in the IPv4 address settings and i think this could be the reason for it. because in the standard cable connection there is it set to automatic - DHCP and in my DSL connection it`s set to automatic - DSL
<twinaxe_> then there is a difference in the IPv4 address settings and i think this could be the reason for it. because in the standard cable connection there is it set to automatic - DHCP and in my DSL connection it`s set to automatic - DSL
<Smurphy> hash -r
<Smurphy> ls -las
<Smurphy> sorry - wrong windows ;)
<Smurphy> rofl :)
<Smurphy> Testing reboot of netbook ...
<Smurphy> Hmmm. can' t start X, neither with current or backup kernel ...
<Smurphy> :} in VESA mode BTW ... :}
<genii-around> Smurphy: Possibly your last session was in a resolution that the VESA driver cannot do.
<Smurphy> genii-around: Nope. it's a netbook with haswell chip.
<Smurphy> Just upgraded from 12.04.1 to 12.10 :}
<Smurphy> ls -l
<genii-around> Ah, yes, Phoronix is reporting that the drivers will probably be in the 3.7 kernel.
<Smurphy> grmph. ALways wrong window :}
<Smurphy> But it core dumps in VESA mode. Kernel 3.5.0
<genii-around> Yeah, not good.
<Smurphy> ack
<Smurphy> rebooting. Let's see what it does :}
<Smurphy> lol. Loading the gma550X driver.
<genii-around> From the intel-gfx mailing list it looks like they are basing the Haswell driver on i915
<Smurphy> what' s the name again for the applicaion installing the close source drivers ?
<scarface> hello
<genii-around> Smurphy: jockey-kde
<Smurphy> thx. Will remote executre it...
<lordievader> Hey scarface, how are you?
<genii-around> AFAIK there are no closed-source Intel drivers.
<lordievader> Does qdbus support UTF-8?
<Smurphy> Damn - I love linux. You can do all the bullsh*t windows never can ... :}
<scarface> fine thqnk you
<scarface> i so hqppy
<scarface> ;y first Kubunt
<scarface> my firt system
<lordievader> scarface: Good for you!
<scarface> thqnk4s
<scarface> it4s qzso;e
<scarface> it4s awsome
<scarface> sorry
<lordievader> scarface: Having keyboard problems?
<scarface> my keyboare is on querty
<scarface> dont know how to chenge the setting4s but i am happy
<Smurphy> how can I disable a module ? It seems - it can't add the driver cedarview_gfx because it does not exist.
<lordievader> scarface: You use Dvorak or something? Look at System-Settings under Input -> keyboard.
<Smurphy> have top rebuild it with dkms
<scarface> thank you very mutch friend
<Smurphy> !find cedarview
<ubottu> Found: cedarview-drm, cedarview-graphics-drivers, libva-cedarview-vaapi-driver
<lordievader> scarface: No problem.
<Smurphy> well - have to wait for the drivers to come. Nothing can be done now...
<scarface> great i 've chenget and now i am on french
<scarface> everything it's ok
<scarface> thanks againg
<ti_tux_> Hi all ! With Libreoffice in kde (whatever distro) we have a libreoffice-kde package. Who is working on it ? Kubuntu or any kde dev or Libreoffice dev ?
<ikonia> it's a meta package to install the libreoffice suite
<ti_tux_> libreoffice-kde is not a meta package
<ti_tux_> it installs some like libreoffice-style-oxygen
<ti_tux_> but it contains some dynamic library for the integration in kde
<tsimpson> it's built from the libreoffice source as far as I can tell
<genii-around> Smurphy: The xorg-edgers version appears to be 2.20.8 which should have some support
<Smurphy> I guess in the next beta they will have something workable. That should be enough.
<Smurphy> If not - where can I find the xorg-edgers vesion ?
<genii-around> Smurphy: They have a ppa at https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers with all sorts of dire warnings at the top ;-)
<Smurphy> ~xorg-edgers
<Smurphy> !xorg-edgers
<Smurphy> Thx.
<Smo> macbook 2,1 occasionally when i suspend ubuntu and come back the screen is black or just the desktop background with no box to type in my password, the mouse is visible and able to be moved around, the mouse changes when you scroll over where the typing box should be, if you type in the password it signs in but its still only black or the desktop background, the mouse changes as you scroll over things though
<Smo> what do
<konqui> Smo: WHat graphic card? Are kwin effects on?
<Smo> dont even know what kwin effects are
<Smo> but ill look up the card
<Smo> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook/specs/macbook-core-2-duo-2.16-white-13-mid-2007-specs.html here
<Smo> system settings>general says that the graphics card is unknown
<Smo> system settings>general>graphics says "driver unknown experienc standard
<konqui> Smo: System Settings > Desktop effects
<konqui> Smo: Turn off effects if they are on, then post output of "lspci"
<Smo> there is no desktop effects in system settings on 12.04
<Smo> nor are they under appearance
<Smo> like in previous versions
<Smo> unity 2d?
<lordievader> Smo: This is the Kubuntu support channel so no Unity, for that go to the #ubuntu channel.
<Smo> :(
<lelamal> I've just installed Kubuntu on a netbook, and the minimise button in windows is missing. How do I configure the system to have it back, please?
<Daskreech> lelamal: apt-get install plasma-desktop
<ti_tux_> lelamal: go to systemsettings in workspace appearance module
<lelamal> Daskreech: it's already installed
<lelamal> ti_tux_: I'm there, but can't see any related option
<Daskreech> lelamal: then go to workspace and switch it to desktop from netbook
<Daskreech> lelamal: alt+F2 -> workspace -> desktop
<lelamal> Daskreech: it's already set to desktop
<Daskreech> sorry workspace -> workspace type -> desktop
<Daskreech> lelamal: ok maybe I'd need a screenshot of your desktop to see what you are seeing
<ti_tux_> lelamal: button configure decoration at the bottom !
<Daskreech> That would be my next suggestion too.
<lelamal> ti_tux_: yes, I've tried that, but there's no optioni to show the minimize button
<ti_tux_> lelamal: Configure Button...
<lelamal> Daskreech: ok, I'll try to take a screenshot
<ti_tux_> mistake
<ti_tux_> it is the other button
<ti_tux_> at right
<konqui> lelamal: Go to Workspace appearance, Window decorations, Configure buttons, click defaults, apply
<ti_tux_> lelamal: and you drag and drop the minimise button
<konqui> ti_tux_: Clicking defaults is easier
<lelamal> konqui: clicking defaults did the trick!
<lelamal> thank you all guys for the support!!!
<ti_tux_> konqui: yes you are right
<Daskreech> :)
<LastDreamer> Hi
<hanibana> hi. I'm using kubuntu with last updates. The plasma-desktop process consumes 50 % of CPU in near one second intervals. Makes things slow. Any idea why should this happen?
<lukas> guten abend an alle, hoffe es geht euch allen gut
<Pici> !de | lukas
<ubottu> lukas: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<figago> Hi
<figago> I need some help please
<figago> Is any body here  can help me ?
<figago> HELLOOOOOO !!!
<figago> EEHHOOOOO !!
<figago> IS ANY BODY HERE ?
<figago> :(
<figago> CAN  YOU HELP MEEE !!!!!!
<figago> IS ANY ONE HERE ???
<figago> WHERE ARE OPERATORS ??
<zahig> What is your problem, figago?  Knowing whaat you need help with will allow others to better help you.
<figago> I made an upgrade to my Os ubuntu
<figago> to 12.04
<figago> the problem i lost the authentification pass
<ptomblin> you mean you forgot your password, or what?
<figago> no
<figago> it because of the upgrade i think
<ptomblin> Then what did you lose?
<figago> it changed my keyboard
<figago> it was EN USA
<photon> I'm creating a local mirror with debmirror from archive.ubuntu.org (note, not Kubuntu.org) and included the distro "precise". will this automatically also download all Kubuntu packages and can I use this local mirror from Kubuntu 12.04 like the "official" online mirror?
<figago> now it is AR
<figago> so i cant  log as administrator
<figago> is there a solution for this headache
<figago> eho
<zahig> Open up the settings
<figago> ok
<zahig> In the hardware section is the input devices.  Click that.
<figago> key board ?
<figago> ok
<figago> done
<zahig> Just check change layout and change it to EN US and you should be good.
<figago> im loged as guest, if i leave  to log as admin  the layout  become arabic !!
<figago> i cannot access the admin session
<figago> because of this problem
<figago> im loged as guest, if i leave  to log as admin  the layout  become arabic !!
<figago> i cannot access the admin session
<figago> because of this problem
<zahig_> I'm not familiar with that problem but maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data" could help.
<photon> I'm creating a local mirror with debmirror from archive.ubuntu.org (note, not Kubuntu.org) and included the distro "precise". will this automatically also download all Kubuntu packages and can I use this local mirror from Kubuntu 12.04 like the "official" online mirror?
<Guest63005> hello?
<Guest63005> can someone help me?
<Guest63005> ):
<szal> !ask | Guest63005
<ubottu> Guest63005: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest63005> i have a problem with my system i cant find muon, my lap turned off because the power battery down and now i try to find muon dont find it
<Guest63005> can someone help me with this?
<Guest63005> i cant download  anything too
<zahig> photon - all kubuntu packages are part of the ubuntu archives.  If you host an ubuntu archives mirror,  you will be mirroring the ubuntu, kubunt, xubuntu, and lubuntu packages.
<photon> zahig: that's what I thought, thanks for confirming this.
<zahig> photon - you're welcome
#kubuntu 2012-09-29
<key> 哈哈
<ledah> hello
<gonssal> Hi all. If I already updated to Kmail2 (4.8.5), is it safe to completely remove ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail folder?
<DaemonFC> did video calls in telepathy break recently? (using the ppa)
<ledah> i installed the realtek audio drivers and now i have a dummy card, already purged and reinstalled alsa and pulseaudio
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone know of a fix for this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/plasma-widget-menubar/+bug/1052192 (besides just not using the menu bar widget)?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1052192 in plasma-widget-menubar "menu bar causes plasma-desktop to crash when choosing a song" [Undecided,New]
<dniMretsaM> I need some help with K3b. it won't burn a CD-R. it tells me to use a CD-RW (which I don't have). it's burned CD-Rs of the exact same kind before. it sees my drive and says it has write capabilities for CD-Rs. Any help would be appreciated. K3b 2.0.2 on KDE Platform 4.9.1.
<ManDay> Hello, I require urgent assistance. Someone who I'm trying to help remotely over phone gets an error "The permission of the setuid helper is not correct" when trying to log in and subsequently most major components of the system don't work - internet included. This happend since an update two days ago. Does anyone know help?
<Peace-> ManDay: mm
<Peace-> ManDay: first  any ppa added ?
<Peace-> ManDay: what did you do with "update"?
<ManDay> Peace-: Nothing, update manager - I just found the solution on Google: dpkg --configure
<ManDay> -a
<ManDay> Thanks though
<Peace-> ManDay: well dpkg --configure -a it means you have stopped an upgrade or something like that
<Peace-> and ... of course it's not the best of situation you could have
<ManDay> I could not parse yoru sentence
<Peace-> dpkg --configure -a = you stop an upgrade when the system is installing stuff
<Peace-> and you want your system resume the installation
<Peace-> this is good for the most of times but... for some packages stop the installation is not a good thing
<ManDay> "you stop"...
<ManDay> You're jumping at assumptions, Peace-
<Peace-> block ?
<Peace-> dpkg  --configure -a = means you have stopped the installation
<ManDay> I don't use (K)Ubuntu personally, but in my experience apt-get upgrade is all but working well
<ManDay> *I* did not stop anything. Neither did the person I was trying to help, I assume
<Peace-> depends if you use some weird ppa or not
<ManDay> apt-get / update-manager just fucked it up
<Peace-> i have asked before did you add some weird ppa ?  [13:08] <Peace-> ManDay: first  any ppa added ?
<Peace-> if yes = it's normal that upgrade can mess yoursystem
<ManDay> Peace-: I'm pretty sure I did not.
<ManDay> But I cannot answer that definitely
<ManDay> As I said I was trying to help remotely over phone
<Peace-> well the fast answer is choose another kernel on the boot and try with that
<Peace-> but your system could be unusable
<Peace-> some people loves use ppa then when they upgrade they forget to remove them
<Peace-> and some time system can be useless
<oneadvent> hi. I am trying to start netbeans using a gtk theme and I get this message: (java:9998): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "crux-engine",
<oneadvent> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<agronholm> has anyone here tried installing 12.10 beta 2?
<agronholm> I just did, all I got was a screen full of garbage after the KDE boot
<agronholm> first I thought maybe it was due to my laptop being docked, but I removed it from the dock and tried again...same results
<agronholm> I cannot install 12.10 AT ALL
<Evpok> I have had no problem since the upgrade (02 sept)
<Evpok> What do you mean "full of garbage" ?
<agronholm> well on the first reboot, it gave me a garbled image with parts from some video buffer remaining from before the reboot
<BluesKaj> agronholm, yes   I'm running it ...do you mean the login page , if so , drop to a tty , ctrl+alt+f1 or f2  , login then , startx
<agronholm> BluesKaj: I mean, I cannot get the installer image to work
<Evpok> Ah, it may be issues with lightdm
<agronholm> I boot it, it displays the running counter (where USB keyboard does not work), then starts the boot sequence
<Evpok> Though I can't understand why
<agronholm> where it shows the KDE gear image
<agronholm> when that goes away, my screen is filled with garbage
<agronholm> and nothing
<agronholm> I can ctrl+alt+f1 and get to the shell, so it's not hanged or anything
<agronholm> I took a photo of my screens
<agronholm> sec
<Evpok> Was it a fresh install on a clean system?
<BluesKaj> agronholm, , best to join #ubuntu+1 for support
<agronholm> I'm telling you, I was booting the 12.10 beta image
<agronholm> alright
<Evpok> Oh, right, sorry
<Torch_> is it safe to ignore this totally unhelpful message from grub during a security upgrade (as if it had been my decision to make any changes):
<Torch_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1249776/
<lordievader> Good evening
<spooky_ddd> Heey there. Latest beta in VM here, it keeps repeating keys erratically or eating up keeys as I type.
<bazhang> spooky_ddd, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<spooky_ddd> same for kubuntu??
<bazhang> yes
<gonssal_> Hi all. If I already updated to Kmail2 (4.8.5), is it safe to completely remove ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail folder?
<Peace-> gonssal_: ?
<Peace-> gonssal_: what do you mean ?
<gonssal_> Peace-: i have ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail and kmail2 folders
<Peace-> gonssal_: so ?
<gonssal_> is it safe to remove the kmail one?
<lordievader> Doesn't kmail store the mail there?
<gonssal_> i believe it does on kmail2 now?
<Peace-> gonssal_: it's a local folder , so that if you remove it  kmail will recreate it .... but you will lost the stuff you have into so ... just remove it
<gonssal_> but isn't kmail2 using the kmail2 folder only?
<Peace-> gonssal_: RENAME IT
<lordievader> That's what I'd say, rename, if nothing breaks you can remove it.
<slevsk> .
<slevsk> ...
<slevsk> :D
<BluesKaj> slevsk, ??
<Guest29525> Anyone got a minute to help me with my wireless network?
<scarface> hello....test..
<scarface> ah great....
<DaemonFC> does anyone happen to know a handy way to stop Nouveau from loading and to use vesa instead?
<rork> DaemonFC: you can select the drivers through "Additional Drivers", I think it's under System in the start menu or just look for drivers in kicker
<DaemonFC> I'm not going to get that far. Nouveau is preventing X from loading in Quantal
<DaemonFC> I guess I could use the alternate installer then force a safe mode boot and install nvidia from there
<DaemonFC> oh, they discontinued the alternate installer *sigh*
<rork> I'm afraid I'm not able to help you with that, too long ago that I had to set it from the commandline (un)fortunately
<DaemonFC> they need to just stop trying to use Nouveau on Fermi and Kepler by default for now (my opinion)
<Sentynel> DaemonFC: assuming you've got a console okay you should just be able to blacklist the nouveau module
<DaemonFC> yeah, but Ubuntu doesn't default to having a grub countdown and that makes it very hard to catch the grub menu
<ScottyK> Greetings! for the "additional Drivers" for my ATI card, there are two options, the regular driver, and a "post-release update". What is post-release update? Thanks!
<DaemonFC> exactly what it sounds like :)
<skreech_> ScottyK: I would assume that it's a driver that came out after Kubuntu was released and so hasn[t been through as much beta testing
<ScottyK> so that means it will get updates, where the first one will not?
<DaemonFC> the regular one is  the version from around March I think, and will not change
<ScottyK> so if you want the latest and greatest, go for the post-release?
<skreech_> But You can do some research on it to see if it's given other problems or alternatively it fixes an issue you have and then decide if you would like to update to it
<skreech_> ScottyK: correct
<skreech_> At least if you want the latest
<DaemonFC> ScottyK: Yeah
<skreech_> I can't vouch for greatest
<DaemonFC> latest doesn't always mean greatest :)
<DaemonFC> it can, but you can also get regressions
<ScottyK> Great, not trying to fix anything major, just a bit of a lag, wondering if the post-release would clear that out
<DaemonFC> I'm using 305.51 (which is the latest), and I have not had any problems out of it. I'm just one person with one particular card though.
<ScottyK> how do you check what version driver you are using?
<DaemonFC> If you think about the hundreds of chipsets and dozens of distributions that Nvidia has to support, it's conceivable that they could have a regression that affects a particular combination of hardware and distribution
<DaemonFC> the glxinfo utility should say
<DaemonFC> it's in the mesa-utils package
<DaemonFC> "OpenGL version string: 4.2.0 NVIDIA 304.51"
<ScottyK> download in progress, thanks
<DaemonFC> something like that
<ScottyK> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6550D
<ScottyK> oops, that's not it
<ScottyK> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11627
<ScottyK> there it is
<ScottyK> This new system I put together, I was going to use my Nvidia GeForce 8600 GS, but the system has so many problems booting. As soon as I removed it and ran with the onboard- problems disappeared.
<DaemonFC> a RadeonHD with Crapalyst :)
<DaemonFC> great hardware, horrible driver
<DaemonFC> they have a 12.9 beta out for that which is much better
<slevsk> русские есть? :D
<ScottyK> for the Radeon?
<DaemonFC> I don't know that anyone has packaged it yet, but generating debs is not too hard from their installer script
<DaemonFC> yeah
<DaemonFC> it finally fixes KDE direct rendering so you can use the OpenGL 2 backend
<DaemonFC> but if you're using KDE 4.8, you'd have to set an environment variable to tell kwin to skip the driver check
<ScottyK> yeah I'm on 4.8.5
<DaemonFC> 4.9 takes Catalyst off the blacklist o' broken crap if it's newer than 12.6
<DaemonFC> indirect rendering is seriously ugly
<DaemonFC> Catalyst was the only reason that backend still lives
<ScottyK> sounds like I should try and get this nvidia card working again
<DaemonFC> Nvidia just gets the OpenGL 2 / direct rendering support and has ever since it was introduced in KDE 4.6
<DaemonFC> it's so much more pleasant to deal with
<DaemonFC> indirect rendering is much slower and it limits you to OpenGL 1.x
<DaemonFC> bugs in older versions of Catalyst caused a multitude of problems, including the entire system hanging if you tried to launch a second OpenGL application :)
<ScottyK> Let me ask you this, I've got about $110 to spend on a new video card. I don't do any serious gaming (Grand Theft Auto 4 would be fun to play), What do you recommend?
<DaemonFC> Newegg has an EVGA GTX 560 on sale for $159 with a $30 rebate
<DaemonFC> if you can go for that, it's your best bet anywhere near that price range right now
<DaemonFC> so it works out to $129 after you get the rebate
<ScottyK> excellent, thanks for the info!
<DaemonFC> but you have to make sure your system can handle it
<DaemonFC> it requires two 6 pin adapters straight from the power supply
<ScottyK> As luck would have it, I just bought a new PSU, and I have those
<DaemonFC> if your power supply doesn't have two 6 pin adapters and at least 28 amps on the 12 volt rail......
<DaemonFC> then you can get away with a RadeonHD 7770 with one 6 pin adapter or a 7750 if you don't have one at all
<DaemonFC> those would probably be your best bets in either of those cases
<DaemonFC> but the Geforce GTX 560 is a much much faster card than a RadeonHD 7770 and it has a much better driver
<DaemonFC> with that rebate, it came in $20 cheaper than the 7770
<DaemonFC> so I went ahead and upgraded my power supply to deal with it
<DaemonFC> B-)
<DaemonFC> that's definitely the cheapest card you're going to get with a 256 bit memory bus
<ScottyK> excellent, off to browse Newegg for a while!
<DaemonFC> yeah, it's a 01G-P3-1461-KR
<DaemonFC> see if it still has the rebate for $30, if it does, that's a steal
<DaemonFC> that card was $229 in January 2011
<DaemonFC> if you're upgrading, it's best to give a serious look at last year's cards first
<DaemonFC> the price sinks like a stone past the first year, and you can get something out of last year's mid range for about the same price as this year's low end cards
<DaemonFC> and it will walk all over the low end of the new models
<ScottyK> that's a better idea. I don't need (and can't afford) the latest and greatest. Just want something better that the on-board stuff I'm running now
<DaemonFC> tick "Use FXAA" in the Nvidia driver settings
<DaemonFC> it will use fast antialiasing on all OpenGL apps, including kwin
<DaemonFC> no jaggies anywhere at all, period
<DaemonFC> and the overhead is next to nothing
<DaemonFC> ScottyK: I don't suggest going RadeonHD anything unless you're prepared to shell out for Graphics Core Next models, which start with the 7750
<DaemonFC> the last series that they had before that which was worth a look was the 5000 models
<DaemonFC> what they did to the 6670 was a crime :) (or should be)
<DaemonFC> the 5670s all had GDDR 5 memory and they decided to saddle the 6670s with GDDR3 to slow them down to create the price point
<DaemonFC> if you look closely, you catch them doing nasty things like that sometimes
<DaemonFC> I'd rather have the faster memory than the faster chipset. If you use large display resolutions with slow graphics memory, you'll be really sorry.
<skreech_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<scarface> i am trying to unstall compiz on kubuntu but give me error....any help plz..
<ikonia> you need to explain the error
<scarface> ah ok i have to go now i will continue tomorow ...
<scarface> thanks for the quiq answer...
<eamon> noob question: Where can I get a Kubuntu Live-CD? I can only see install CDs on the downlad page - can I boot live with those?
<Obsidian1723> yes.
#kubuntu 2012-09-30
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Benn> When a program crashes, is the 'developer information' it gives you the same as a .crash report?
<duytruong> I try to install Bookreader-0.2 in Kubuntu. Compile error: checking for KDE... configure: error:
<duytruong> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE libraries installed. This will fail.
<yoga> I installed the new Amarok by using the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports, however I unitall it, and remove the ppa, but now when I want to install amarok again, I get this error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<yoga>  amarok : Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.5.0-0ubuntu6) but 2:2.6.0-0ubuntu1~precise1~ppa3 is to be installed
<mih1406> I have submitted my feature request for Ubuntu One, I believe it is a great addition to Ubuntu One's future!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1058900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058900 in Ubuntu One Client "Sync application preferences and/or data" [Undecided,New]
<DaemonFC> yoga: You pulled in all of KDE 4.9 then?
<DaemonFC> that's also in that PPA
<DaemonFC> and removing the PPA itself does not restore the previous versions
<DaemonFC> in fact, it would be difficult to go back to Amarok 2.5 since 2.6 uses a different database format
<DaemonFC> you'd have to delete at least your Amarok settings folder
<yoga> DaemonFC: I'll try to go with KDE 4.9 in this case.
<yoga> DaemonFC: I am adding the that ppa again and installing kubuntu-desktop.
<yoga> When I Alt+Tab, I can cycle throught the apps in it's window, is there anyway I can set the size of those icons? To make it smaller perhaps.
<hemite> Hello, I am having some issues installing ubuntu on my powerbook g4
<hemite> I have tried 12.04 and 10.10 ppc version and I cannot get anything to load
<hemite> Does anyone know if I am using the appropriate distro or if there is a diferent kubuntu distro for ppc that I should use?
<hemite> Does anyone know a version of kubuntu that will for sure work with a powerbook g4?
<c2tarun> my enery star is getting reset to Standby: 48    Suspend: 72    Off: 96 no matter how many times I change it disable it or anything. I am facing this problem since many days, can anyone please help?
<lordievader> Good morning
<thelionroars> hemite make sure you are using a version intended for PPC. A G4 will not be able to read binary instructions made for an Intel chip and vice versa
<thelionroars> I don't know too much about Linux on PPC, but I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ would be a good place to start
<thelionroars> hemite if you wanted 12.04 then the image should be kubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<thelionroars> full path is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<thelionroars> scratch that, full path is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-powerpc.iso
<qw[Russian]> hello people
<qw[Russian]> I have to you one question: I am going to put Kubuntu 12.10 Beta2 2 DVD (i386/x86-64/ML/RUS/2012)
<qw[Russian]> whether it is necessary to me to put it?
<thelionroars> not sure what you mean by put it
<qw[Russian]> why ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Why do you want the beta?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: hello =) maybe i see this Os and interesting use )
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Why not simply stick to 12.04 and upgrade when 12.10 gets released?
<qw[Russian]> http://chipxp.ru/index.php?newsid=101565
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: I haven't learned Russian in the last couple of days...
<thelionroars> slacker
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: So what is the point you are trying to get across with that link?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader help me please install VirtualBox
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<qw[Russian]> maybe )
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: That is not maybe.
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/dZwAUpN9
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Odd, however you can download it here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<justin___> hello
<qw[Russian]> hi
<lordievader> Hey justin___, how are you?
<justin___> im good thanks. how are you?
<lordievader> justin___: I'm doing all right, thank you for asking.
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me here with energy star
<c2tarun> my enery star is getting reset to Standby: 48    Suspend: 72    Off: 96 no matter how many times I change it disable it or anything. I am facing this problem since many days, can anyone please help?
<qw[Russian]> i have question: i have notebook (acer eMachines g725) and i would like install Macubuntu OS Question: In my notebook installing OS ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: You really need to settle for just one OS, you allways come in here to ask how to install another OS. And I will remind you once more this is the Kubuntu support channel.
<qw[Russian]> but system name MacUBUNTU
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Ubuntu has a lot of derivatives, however all of those are not supported here, the only one supported in this room is Kubuntu.
<qw[Russian]> but systems identical
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: I hardly think so, if they were why do they carry a different name?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: But this is a discussion more suited to #kubuntu-offtopic since it has nothing to do with Kubuntu.
<qw[Russian]> #mac: Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<AceKing> I have a Realtek 8169 card in my PC. I had to manually install the driver for it to  work. Everytime I restart my PC, I have to open up Konsole and type in "sudo modprobe r8169" in order for it to work. How can it to connect automatically?
<lordievader> AceKing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<AceKing> lordievader: Thank you
<vito_> ciao
<vito_> !list
<ubottu> vito_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> tinyurl
<scarface> hello when  yr to install compiz on shell that's give me the abswer could't finne the compiz package but i have it on my document's
<scarface> ..........
<scarface> ????????????
<scarface> any help?
<FloodBotK1> scarface: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> scarface, complete sentences with words fully spelled out, on a single line please
<scarface> i am sorry i am new so there is many thing's tht i don't knwo...
<lordievader> scarface: What is your problem exactly?
<scarface> i am soyy but i am not alowed to speak here
<scarface> aparently i am fllodin ....thank's any way..
<lordievader> scarface: That was just a warning. Ofcourse you are allowed to speak!
<scarface> yes but if i am flooding i don't want to hve problem's
<lordievader> Wouldn't be much of a support channel if no one was allowed to speak.
<scarface> can we speak in another way
<scarface> like instn messnger?
<lordievader> scarface: As long as you keep most of your messages on one line and do not start posting command line output you're going to be fine. So what is the question?
<scarface> try to installin compiz on Kubuntu,but it's tell me that don't file the folder but ihave download it allredy ?
<scarface> sorry the message is could't fine thsi folder
<lordievader> scarface: Compiz is a Ubuntu thing, in Kubuntu we have Kwin, this takes care of all the fancy eye-candy. If you wish to configure it, look at Desktop Effects under System Settings.
<victorkuantal__> hey guys i have a file with a plasma theme but no idea of where to place it :S any help?
<BluesKaj> scarface, look in your /home/iusername/Downloads folder ...on kubuntu compiz isn't really necessary for most desktop effects
<scarface> thank you very mutch i will go it
<victorkuantal__> BluesKaj: can you please help me¿?
<lordievader> victorkuantal__: In this document it says they are located in "share/apps/desktoptheme", I think they mean ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme. http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/ThemeDetails
<victorkuantal__> lordievader: but a 'desktoptheme' folder doesn't exist :S
<lordievader> victorkuantal__: Ah, I was in doubt where it should be, it should be: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme
<victorkuantal__> lordievader: but again, 'desktoptheme' isn't there :S
<lordievader> victorkuantal__: How odd, on my machine it is...
<victorkuantal__> will check again
<BluesKaj> lordievader, not here either
<lordievader> That is very odd.
<victorkuantal__>  ok ok, i'm stupid...
<lordievader> victorkuantal__: ?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, correction the /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/ does exist , but doesn't contain any of the themes I've DL'd , only the default and oxygen
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I don't use that "feature" anymore, failed too many times in the past.
<BluesKaj> yes , and too many are on urls that then spam you with ads
<BluesKaj> lordievader,^
<shadeslayer> All the themes are downloaded to ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<shadeslayer> and the get hot new stuff button only works if its a direct Download link
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, not much there either
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: well the themes are suppossed to be downloaded there ;)
<gingerling> hi, mum's hp officehet pro 8500a is working without issues but the scanner, which is part of the printer will not work
<gingerling> anyone know what to do?
<OerHeks> gingerling, follow this walktrough > http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<gingerling> OerHeks, thanks will try - is this a better driver than the one in cups?
<OerHeks> gingerling, no, these are the same libs from hp, incl wireless printing/faxing and scan. universal, so i think it will work for you.
<BluesKaj> ok , shadeslayer , just installed some new desktop themes , and they're located as you say in ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme ...good to know the correct path , altho over half the themes I chose failed to download
<shadeslayer> most likely because they're not hosted on kde-look.org itself
<gingerling> ok, someone suggested she try xsane - anythi9ng better than that to try? perhpas its that
<shadeslayer> HP Drivers are usually really well supported
<gingerling> shadeslayer, I know - which is why its a bit odd that her skanner wont work :S
<shadeslayer> yeah ...
<shadeslayer> gingerling: there's also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersHp
<shadeslayer> please document your experience there :)
<monkeyjuice> should i have sound on a live cd or is that extra after installing
<g_> Hey guys, when I start kde I get a msgbox with 'ok' : Invalid option: -session
<g_> Any idea how to get rid of it? annoying ...
<g_> This is my .xinitrc , does it look ok ? g@G-PLUS:~$ cat .xinitrc #!/usr/bin/env bash exec startkde
<artur> hej
<lordievader> Hey artur, how are you?
<artur> ok
<artur> hey lordievader, where are you?
<lordievader> artur: Does it matter?
<artur> a`m asking out of curiosity
<bazhang> !ot | artur
<ubottu> artur: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<monkeyjuice> hmmm
<monkeyjuice> BluesKaj:  im here
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, ok , run  cat /proc/asound/modules , to see which kernel module is installed
<skreech_> hi artur
<artur> hi skreech,how are you?
<monkeyjuice> no such file or dirc
<monkeyjuice> live cd?
<BluesKaj> no matter
<monkeyjuice> should i just intall to hd?
<BluesKaj> yeah , monkeyjuice bexause you have the most popular sound chip in the business , it's pretty easy to configure once the OS is installed
<BluesKaj> intel hda
<monkeyjuice> ok im going to just install then hope it works later
<BluesKaj> it will , or wqe can make it work , but it'll probly work right from the get-go
<skreech__> artur: Fine. Just checking if you needed some help
<skreech__> g_: How are you starting kde ?
<g_> skreech__: well it starts automatically when I start the machine..
<BluesKaj> monkeyjuice, I have my intel hda onboard running thru my dvi to hdmi to my tv
<skreech__> Great :) but you get a dialog box
<BluesKaj> and the pci soundcard is also setup as the default , but both are working , so kubuntu audio is very configurable
<g_> skreech__: sorry I got disconnected
<skreech__> As did I
<g_> skreech__:  so basically I have exec startkde in my xinitrc .. so KDE starts automatically... but I just found this on the internet (the solution)
<g_> skreech__:  so don't know if it's the best.
<skreech__> g_: What does the dialog box say?
<g_> when I start kde I get a msgbox with 'ok' : Invalid option: -session
<skreech__> g_: Have you made any customizations to KDE?
<g_> skreech__:  ye I was messing a bit with the login screen ...
<CodenameStrike-N> Has anyone experienced plasma-desktop segfault when using global menu?
<BluesKaj> CodenameStrike-N, the HUD/krunner ? not me
<Daskreech> g_: Ah what did you change?
<g_> dammit, I m trying to set all my KONSOLE windows to have no titlebar etc but I cant understand how the (badly made) UX of KDE works :(
<g_> Daskreech: let me check...
<em> is there anyway to restart the window-drawer in Kubuntu?
<CodenameStrike-N> BluesKaj: No, the whole desktop.
<g_> Daskreech:  enable auto login...
<em> you know how there is a title at the top of every window in kubuntu? well mine is broken, it isn't displaying some letters correctly. Also windows are stearing and stuff
<em> tearing*
<em> almost like a video card problem
<em> but i had no problems until recently so whats going on
<BluesKaj> CodenameStrike-N, then which global menu are you referring to ?
<g_> Daskreech: wait I reboot to see if by setting defaults it will work better.
<CodenameStrike-N> BluesKaj: Apparently since my last upgrade to KDE 4.9.1, plasma-desktop started to pile up a staggering amount of crashes as I, for example, start and change tracks in a media player. someone said that the current plasma-widgets-menubar I have is the reason
<g_> skreech_:  same problem with the -session message...
<BluesKaj> CodenameStrike-N, ok that's different , then you've chosen a desktop theme that's crashing your desktop
<em> well i fixed it by turning off my computer and turning it back on again. It isn't good when that's what you have to do.
<skreech_> g_: Hrrm can you do a grep '-session'-r ~/.* | pastebinit
<skreech_> em: what was the problem?
<CodenameStrike-N> BluesKaj: that wasn't the case either
<CodenameStrike-N> there was a mention of pulling the mentioned widget package from quantal's repository
<BluesKaj> CodenameStrike-N, how can you be sure , I've encountered this with certain desktopthemes , that eiother slow the pc down crash the the desktop altogether.
<BluesKaj> or crash
<CodenameStrike-N> whoops.
<CodenameStrike-N> BluesKaj: Tried several themes, all ended up with same result.
<BluesKaj> I accept the fact that some themes aren't quite right for my setup and experiment with some , then choose ones that are stable and stick with those
<CodenameStrike-N> Until I attempted the mentioned workaround, at least.
<CodenameStrike-N> It's stable now, but time will tell if that sticks until 4.9.2
<CodenameStrike-N> hopefully it will.
<BluesKaj> CodenameStrike-N, I think themes aren't examined very closely and some work and some don't , it's just a fact of life :)
<mime> i have a pointing into /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp    ,    but my cpu temperature remains in a ''?'' sign, any help would be thankfull
<CodenameStrike-N> BluesKaj: Might be that, but in my case, most themes I installed are pretty established
<CodenameStrike-N> maybe because I tend to use the rating system
<em> skreech_: im not sure what is the name for the kubuntu component that is responsible for drawing windows. but you know that title that's at the top, and middle, of every window.
<em> skreech_: that was somehow not working right.
<g_> skreech_: empty document...
<em> skreech_: various letters were eing replaced with jarbled uft
<em> skreech_: and also some windows were not refrshing correctly it was leaving strange colored lines on stuff
<CodenameStrike-N> em: Can you make a screenshot?
<skreech_> g_: so ... what's passing that then? Maybe an X component?
<skreech_> em: ah could you open a terminal ?
<skreech_> em: kwin --replace & would have probably been able to solve that
<skreech_> CodenameStrike-N: I think that em rebooted and solved it
<em> CodenameStrike-N: no i already restarted the computer. And that did solve it. For now.
<em> if it happens again ill take a screenshot
<em> skreech_: okay i'll try to remember that
<CodenameStrike-N> Hmm
<g_> skreech_:  no idea :(
<CodenameStrike-N> probably has something to do with the desktop effect settings
<skreech_> em: do you know how window managers work?
<em> nope, how do they work?
<CodenameStrike-N> sometimes setting kwin to use raster-based rendering
<CodenameStrike-N> might be the cause
<em> CodenameStrike-N: well i have never added any desktop effects beyond what is default
<em> the only thing i can think that could be somehow related is I recently installed inkscape, which is a vector graphics program
<skreech_> g_: I might ask in #kde someone may know which component would pop up a dialog but having a single - for a full written out option is an X anomaly so I would suspect that either "someone" is mixing up X parameters in the KDE startup or justsomething was put in the wrong sequence during your X startup
<skreech_> g_: I'd probably log out of X and then run startx from a terminal to see what it does
<CodenameStrike-N> skreech_: come to think of it, does stock Kubuntu default to raster-based rendering in the desktop effects section?
<skreech_> and trace from there but that may be too involved for you
<skreech_> CodenameStrike-N: it doesn't default to anything. It starts up and looks at your hardware to see if it supports kwin's abilites and then sets up a default from that
<CodenameStrike-N> I see
<CodenameStrike-N> as far as I can recall
<skreech_> It tries pretty hard to have hardware acceleration but it's pretty conservative so if there are issues then it will drop to raster but that's increasingly rare
<g_> skreech_:  thanks I'll check that.. how do I log out of X and go into console mode?
<BluesKaj> CodenameStrike-N, I've been using raster wihout any problems altho the default was set to native after the OS install
<skreech_> g_: ha ha ok lets do a little test first. Do youknow how to get to a tty ?
<skreech_> psuedo terminal?
<g_> skreech_:  a konsole, ye
<skreech_> g_: No I meant outside of X
<CodenameStrike-N> using raster-based rendering can lead to some rendering glitches IIRC
<g_> skreech_:  ah no... its been a while I was in linux :(
<CodenameStrike-N> though on the plus side
<CodenameStrike-N> it renders fonts better
<BluesKaj> yes , that's what i noticed
<skreech__> g_: There are a number of terminals that are opened when you boot up. Almost all of them only spawn a command line only login. One of them (by default the 7th one) opens up a GUI and lets you login there
<BluesKaj> altho the dpi setting probly does the most good for fonts on a larger monitor, CodenameStrike-N
<g_> skreech_: is it something like alt+f7
<skreech__> g_: you can switch between them using alt+ctrl+F# where the # is replaced with the number of the terminal you would like to jump to
<g_> skreech_:  got it :) so what do I do ?
<skreech__> g_: So if you like you can try going to the second one with alt+ctrl+F2 and you cancome back here with alt+ctrl+F7
<g_> skreech_:  couldnt do it, there was pitch black in all :)  (I'm on a laptop with external monitor maybe thats why(
<skreech__> g_: ah ha ok possibly. X would project itself to a new monitor. the terminals may not
<skreech__> can you turn on the laptop monitor ?
<g_> skreech__:  it should be on as I'm on twin view (2 monitors)
<g_> skreech__:  but I'll try pulling out the hdmi to see if I see something.
<g_> skreech__:  you want a log/cat ?
<g_> skreech__:  nop, sorry, doesnt work :(
<PaPmaLLe> ,,kd
<Daskreech> g_: Bleah. What was the last thing that I said?
<g_> Daskreech:  I couldn't see what's on the other ttys...
<Daskreech> g_: hmm
<g_> interval question, how to run Dolphin with su rights? I wanna drag and drop some files to /usr/
<InspectorCluseau> g_, use a termibal run sudo dolphin?
<InspectorCluseau> terminal
<g_> InspectorCluseau:  I'm so short minded sometimes.. thanks..
<g_> InspectorCluseau:  I was searching for a "execute as" button on the UI :)
<g_> guys is there a way to have the search and execute thingie on the desktop or floating somewhere
<g_> you know which one I'm talking about.. the one you type stuff and it finds/executes them... its handy but I have to click the left icon etc etc..
<BluesKaj> g_, dou mean the run command /krunner?
<BluesKaj> do you mean
<BluesKaj> alt +f2 ?
<skreech_> Having broken X many many times you learn how to do somethings without the aid of visuals :)
<g_> BluesKaj:  I meant alt+f2 lol didn't know this shortcut :) this rules !
<g_> omg this is awesome. ! fuck windows.
<g_> I can GUI without a mouse :D
<bazhang> !language | g_
<ubottu> g_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<BluesKaj> g_, it's also known as the the run command in the desktop right click dialog and krunner
<g_> BluesKaj:  how do I change alt+f2 to be something easier?:) like just alt or alt+s
<lordievader> g_: System Settings-> Shortcuts and Gestures -> Global Keyboard Shortcuts -> Run Command Interface -> Run Command
<rork> g_: Alt+F2 >  "Global" <enter> --> Run ... ;)
<g_> lordievader:  many thanks
<g_> I feel like this guy on matrix .. with the 6 monitors where he was typing stuff and **it was happening :) let me check if its reboots with the runner!
<rork> guess it does :)
<g_> hm, the system doesn't keep my Display settings ... :(
<penguin42> does anyone know a way of selecting text in konsole (specifically a url) without the use of a mouse?
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: hi
<g_> and when I login I get: Invalid option: -session
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: Evening.
<qw[Russian]> how are yu ?
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: I am doing well, how about you?
<qw[Russian]> i am nothing )
<BluesKaj> qw[Russian], that doesn't translate very well
<qw[Russian]> lordievader: i would like interesting: what is time now for you ?
<qw[Russian]> BluesKaj: and you good evening )
<lordievader> qw[Russian]: 19:49, hence < lordievader> qw[Russian]: Evening.
<BluesKaj> qw[Russian], maybe you should stay with the russian chat
<xamix> boas
<xamix> ta por ai alguem
<superceman> hello
<Daz646_> Hi
<em> is it possible to make konsole transparent?
<yofel> em: yes, in the color scheme settings
<em> yofel: oh thank you! :)
<skreech__> Also you can make any window transparent
<lordievader> skreech__: You mean through kwin? That has as disadvantage that everything gets transparent not just the background.
<skreech__> lordievader: Yes I know
<skreech__> but in a pinch :)
<qw[Russian]> i would like see my trash in desktop ?
<qw[Russian]> good luck people and good night
<Daskreech> good night
<qw[Russian]> help me please now i install cairo-dock
<qw[Russian]> but i would like delete them
<qw[Russian]> help me delete please
<qw[Russian]> sudo apt-get purge cairo-dock cairo-dock-plug-ins && sudo apt-get autoremove
<avihay> in smb.conf, I put read only = yes. in testparm, it writes read only = no
 * avihay pulls out hairs
<Belial`> is there anyone here using icontasks with the kfaenza icons? if so, could you let me know how to get the xchat and clementine launchers to keep using the kfaenza set when the application is launched?
<skreech__> avihay: fnu
<skreech__> fun
<avihay> the best part is that I can't access the share at all, and sftp decided to stop working too :-<
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> each time plasma-desktop crash, after i got a crazy systray, and while i restart totally kde, systray take too much size in the bar
<avihay> Belial`: doesn't icon task have an option to use the original icon? I recal seeing something like that
<Schrodinger`Cat> i already try to remove systray and re put it, but same probleme while kde is not restarted
<Schrodinger`Cat> what can i do ?
<avihay> Schrodinger`Cat: you can go to system trey settings and set all the "trash" icons to hidden, in the entries section.
<skreech__> avihay: ssh works?
<avihay> ya
<skreech__> avihay: but not sftp ?
<avihay> maybe dolphin jumped off the deep end?
<avihay> yes
<Schrodinger`Cat> avihay: there is no trash icons, just some space without nothing...
<Schrodinger`Cat> avihay: and if plasma-desktop crash again, the space grow again...
<Schrodinger`Cat> avihay: and after 3-4 crash there is no space to show icons...
<avihay> right-click the systray, go to panel settings->entries
<Belial`> avihay, that was one of the first things i checked. i'll double check it to see if it's there.
<avihay> you'll see alot of identical entries with a short name that contains mostly numbers
<Schrodinger`Cat> avihay: ok ok, and this bug is know issue ? is there a way to be this resolv in the future ? ( i dont get this with kde 4.9 on archlinux)
<avihay> set all of them to hide, and they will be pushed to the arrow popup
<Belial`> avihay, yeah, i don't see an option for it anywhere in icontasks.
<avihay> shadeslayer: I don't know, it's seems kinda hard to miss, but I've seen bugs like that drag around for years
<avihay> Belial`: let me have a look
<avihay> appearence->always use launcher icons?
<avihay> Belial`: ^
<Belial`> oh snap
<Belial`> i apologize man, i totally looked over that check box.
<Belial`> overlooked, rather.
<Belial`> you are the man. that was driving me nuts.
<avihay> I wish icon tasks would display the application name, and have an option to show two rows instead of just one
<Belial`> i think smooth tasks does that
<avihay> cause the default task manager is kinda frelled, and it had 4 years to improve
<avihay> ok, yes, scp works, it's just dolphin going crazy
<fuhrer_> türkçe bilen varmı ?_
#kubuntu 2013-09-23
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<djnero> we
<djnero> kubuntu 13.10 doesn't exist
<djnero> great work linux staff.... goodnight :)
<Flopy> hola
<Floopy> Hoola
<benklop> hello!
<benklop> i'm having some kind of problem with my APT repo
<benklop> it doesn't seem like any packages are getting loaded in from main
<benklop> and I have not messed with my sources.list 
<struktured> Greetings all, I have a lenovo x1, just installed latest kubuntu. Phonone reports no sound drivers except the dummy sound driver.
<struktured> *Phonon
<struktured> device is this: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<struktured> I do some kernel updates, perhaps that will fix it
<struktured> *see some
<Dutchman> struktured: try running 'start-pulseaudio-kde' from the terminal, it may not have started on it's own.
<struktured> Dutchman: I get "Failure: Module initilization failed."
<struktured> ok I restarted, all is well. sweet
<struktured> some update must have fixed it
<Dutchman> struktured: Sorry, I was somewhere else. Good to hear it's working.
<struktured> Dutchman: yeah, I guess when you first install it doesn't run all updates (but it does run some as it has a checkbox to tell it to during installation)
<excognac> hi all. Something really wierd happened: i have kubuntu 12.04 with dual boot, and suddenly i can't select boot option with arrow keys, however presssing "e" highlights windows7 boot option. then i  can't type password for it.  yeah this is a laptop, keyboard is ok. haven't tried with ezternar keyboard yet. any ideas?
<miguel> ke
<miguel> polla
<miguel> hola
<miguel> hola
<Soul_Sample> yo
<miguel> como me cambio el nick?
<niklas> Hey guys ;)
<lordievader> Hey niklas 
<niklas> Can you help me?
<lordievader> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<niklas> I just installe Ubuntu 13.04 on my pc. In the start when I plugged my Razer Taipan into the computer it worked fine, but now it can move, but wont click. Do I need to update some drivers, or?
<niklas> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MacKP> hi  @ all
<MacKP> i have a strange problem (after update my kubuntu from 12 to 13.04). i can't connect to server via (s)ftp per konqueror or dolphin.
<MacKP> my error message in the konsole when i start konqueror there -> konqueror(6396)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "The name org.kde.kded was not provided by any .service files"
<MacKP> i found this here for that problem: http://kde.6490.n7.nabble.com/quot-The-name-org-kde-kded-was-not-provided-by-any-service-files-quot-td1539216.html
<MacKP> but generating such a file and adding the path /usr/bin/kded4 doesnt help at all
<MacKP> does someone know what i have to do now?
<MacKP> oh great.. when i start konqueror with sudo it works ><
<MacKP> hmm intresting
<MacKP> ok i managed to get more problems now ^^ fine.. will have to fix that first i think.. starting konqueror with sudo konqueror was a bad idea i think xD
<miguel> hi
<miguel> m
<miguel> kdkl
<miguel> sdf
<miguel> hi
<miguel> _larva: 
<miguel> _larva: 
<miguel> _larva: 
<FloodBotK1> miguel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MacKP> hmm think i will have to restart.. hope i am back in a minute ;-)
<Nalkem> hello
<Nalkem> i've a problem with kde: while maximize a program-window, the controll-panel's (i've 2) are over the program. i've 2 monitors with different resolutions
<MacKP> re ^^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<MacKP> ok, i am at the beginning now.. can't connect to servers with ftp/sftp...
<MacKP> morning BluesKaj
<miguel> i'm connected
<andreu> ohyea
<miguel> i'm connected
<miguel> :------
<BluesKaj> hi MacKP
<miguel> como me cambio el nick?
<andreu> yeh nigga
<andreu> u
<miguel> uu
<andreu> uuu
<miguel> uuuu
<miguel> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<andreu> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<miguel> como me cambio el nick?
<andreu> ust
<miguel> mini ust
<miguel> el de del temps
<BluesKaj> !es | miguel
<ubottu> miguel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<andreu> ustustustuuuussts
<miguel> es veu q tenim  parlar amb angle
<miguel> s
<miguel> polla
<andreu> ok 
<andreu> cock
<miguel> en cumlouder
<GrovRutaN> How do i add tabs to the KDE panel? :S
<BluesKaj> GrovRutaN, tabs?
<GrovRutaN> yeah, i wanna add for example "Settings" wich i can click and directly see the settings tab instead of going on the application menu
<BluesKaj> you mean icons , right ?
<GrovRutaN> no, tabs
<miguel> andreu gilipollas
<miguel> ;)
<miguel> andreu gilipollas
<BluesKaj> best to quicklaunch in the panel , open the little cashew on the right end of the panel , add widgets , type quicklaunch , then drag or double click on it
<andreu> zomos los oceanic
<miguel> oooeanix
<miguel> joe papaaaa...
<GrovRutaN> BluesKaj will try it out, thanks man
<miguel> hy bb
<andreu> ai paapa
<andreu> niggnigga
<miguel> GrovRutaN: what i can change my nickname?
<GrovRutaN> miguel ?
<miguel> what?
<andreu> this is nice B)
<miguel> what can i change my name GrovRutaN
<BluesKaj> miguel, in the server text box  /nick newnickname
<miguel> sorry but i don't understand
<miguel> ciao friends
<BluesKaj> miguel, do you see the freenode tab in your irc client ? click that then do  /nick newnickname, in the textbox
 * BluesKaj just shrugs
<GrovRutaN> BluesKaj http://files.myopera.com/mazwarbz/blog/ubuntu%20osx.png , i want like this guy has on the top
<GrovRutaN> I dont know the english word for those
<BluesKaj> GrovRutaN, that looks like gnome to me , this is kubuntu /kde 
<BluesKaj> bbiab ...gotta reboot
<GrovRutaN> BluesKaj , sure but it should be possible to add that somehow, right ? :P
<BluesKaj> yeah install gnome
<MacKP> ah, now i have it... generating a /usr/share/dbus-1/services/org.kde.kded.service file with the right path was the key
<MacKP> thx for listening to me ;-)
<MacKP> bb
<MacKP> exit
<MacKP> ups...
<MacKP> lol
<MacKP> bb
<FloodBotK1> MacKP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<izanagi> hello, i have problem with usb. When i plug in pendrive, there is no info in Device Notifier and Dolphin
<izanagi> there is no harddrives or anyothers in dolphin
<izanagi> it is still possible to mount usb drive through terminal
<BluesKaj> izanagi, make sure the panels in dolphin are unlocked , right click in 'places'
<BluesKaj> you can see mounted drives in thew terminal , use the mount command
<BluesKaj> izanagi,^
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone, i have created a lockscreen with widgets for now playing music, is there a way to adjust the volume in the lockscreen? the hardware buttons of my laptops are disabled when the screen is locked
<BluesKaj> izanagi, also run lsusb , to see if the drive shows up
<izanagi> BluesKaj: lsusb shows somr kingstone info
<izanagi> BluesKaj: but i dont see any fat in mount command
<izanagi> BluesKaj: everything was working before update from backports
<BluesKaj> izanagi, try rebooting witht the drive still plugged in 
<izanagi> BluesKaj: ok
<BluesKaj> Moscherkobold, once the screen is locked you need to unlock it to access any ctrls , afaik
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: i wanted to create a lockscreen where i can control playback, with the now playing widget i can control amarok play, pause, stop etc.
<Moscherkobold> now the only thing missing is volume adjust
<BluesKaj> don't see the point of lockscreen if you have that many open settings , Moscherkobold , sorry I have no clue about those settings anyway 
<izanagi> BluesKaj: after reboot, there is still none in dolphin and device notifier
<Moscherkobold> BluesKaj: ok thank you, its for my working pc that i can acess playback but nothing more
<BluesKaj> izanagi, try system settings>removeable devices , check  the "enable automatic mounting" button
<izanagi> BluesKaj: already tried that, no succes
<BluesKaj> izanagi, fat32 format , and is there anything on the drive ?
<BluesKaj> I use ntfs format on my sticks , they all mount just fine
<izanagi> BluesKaj: fat32, works normally on my second machine on both windows and linux
<izanagi> BluesKaj: it was working in kubuntu too before update
<BluesKaj> izanagi, have you done dist-upgrade lately ?
<izanagi> i added backports ppa and done update using update manager
<izanagi> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> do a dist-upgrade in the terminal
<izanagi> BluesKaj: 0,0,0,0
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> izanagi, ????
<izanagi> BluesKaj: yes, it did nothing
<izanagi> BluesKaj: maybe reinstall of device notifier will work?
<BluesKaj> izanagi, I just checked one of my ntfs sticks and it's not showing up here either :(  ...strange
<izanagi> BluesKaj: :O, very strange
<BluesKaj> hmm bugs in the upgradfes
<BluesKaj> lemme reboot , brb
<packge83> c
<packge83> Hello
<packge83> ?
<packge83> hava anybody?
<lordievader> Hey packge83 
<packge83> y
<lordievader> Is there a !hello factoid?
<lordievader> !hello
<lordievader> Hmm, guess not..
<packge83> bye
<spawn[dead]> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> !idle
<izanagi> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<dNSTAR> Hello guys. I have a question.. When I start my computer it dosen't allways show where I have to write my encryption-password. But if I press esc I can write it but the interface dosen't look like the same. 
<BluesKaj> izanagi, ok works now , unplugged after reboot , and plugging in again enables my usb sticks
<izanagi> BluesKaj: not for me
<izanagi> BluesKaj: i did it manually though
<izanagi> BluesKaj: mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt
<izanagi> BluesKaj: not a solution, but still can copy files
<BluesKaj> iz so fdisk shows the stick ?
<BluesKaj> izanagi,^
<izanagi> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> good
<izanagi> BluesKaj: i need to wait for an update?
<dNSTAR> ubuntu can't open /dev/mapper/ubuntu vg-root no such file - Any help? :/
<BluesKaj> dunno , check the notifier and removeable devices in system settings to see if the stick is liatred as "removeable media"
<BluesKaj> izanagi,^
<izanagi> BluesKaj: yes it is, because it was working earlier
<izanagi> BluesKaj: but it is not connected
<BluesKaj> izanagi, so the usb icon doesn't show in the system tray as a device ?
<izanagi> BluesKaj: yes
<keithzg> Anybody here know about Kate's syntax highlighting? I added an xml file to define a type, but it isn't showing up in the menu.
<FlyingFoX> I just updated my 12.04 to 12.10, but the upgrade process got stuck at "cleaning up". I just restarted my pc. is there a way to resume the upgrade process where it got stuck?
<FlyingFoX> I had a look at the whole update thing again, but it only wants to upgrade me to 13.04 now
<dNSTAR> Hello guys. I'm having some trouble with my mouse. I have updated all software updates, but it still work. When I plug my Razer Taipan into the computer I can't left nor right click, if I unplug it and stick it into another usb It works for like 10 seconds. Any solutions?
<dmatt> dNSTAR: you need to investigate, what the system does with the mouse
<dmatt> run in terminal : tail -f /var/log/syslog
<dmatt> and only after that connect your mouse
<dmatt> and when it is connected, run : sudo lsusb
<dNSTAR> I'll try that, thanks!
<dmatt> my mouse (completely diff. one) is identified as 046d:c52e Logitech, Inc.
<dmatt> those numbers before name might help you google exact solution for your mouse
<dmatt> you can even post it here, it is much more specific info
<dNSTAR> Still not working and after tail -f /var blablabla I get this error: ../../../../src/signond/signondaemon.cpp 360 init Failed to SUID root. Secure storage will not be available.
<dmatt> dNSTAR: only messages which started after you plug in mouse are relevant
<dmatt> the one above does not sound right
<dmatt> what is the lsusb number?
<dNSTAR> eh... How do I check that m8? I just installed ubuntu yesterday :P
<dmatt> sudo lsusb
<dmatt> tha will list all stuff connected to usb
<dNSTAR> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 1532:0034 Razer USA, Ltd
<dNSTAR> Must be that
<dmatt> Ok, than you are probably in a space for little bit more advanced linux users :)
<dmatt> anyway, you can start with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166693 or read wiki on Arch wiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Razer
<dNSTAR> Thanks m8!
<dmatt> you can find lot of link just by google "linux razer mouse"
<dmatt> asa I understood it from quick skimming through that material, you should set your mouse in windows to behave as noirmal mouse, than in linux you can map all of its buttons to functionality
<dmatt> normally left right middle button and wheel should work outo of the box
<saied> v
<chachan> is there a way to change the way bookmarks on konsole are store?. I'd like to add a parameter to the SSH connection
#kubuntu 2013-09-24
<Samizdatguy> I think I'm having some kernel issues. Random key will stick from time to time, and music will randomly drop out for a couple seconds every so often.
<Samizdatguy> I'm running 13.10 beta, but have had this issue before on earlier builds.
<leo_33>  in your opinion why would a headhunter continue sending you info about a job after a  job interview?
<genii> leo_33: It's not really a Kubuntu support question, but my first inclination is to say the headhunter is an automated mass mailing system that doesn't know you went to the interview.
<leo_33> sorry i know its not a kubuntu support. not it wasnt mass mail, the email was tailored to the job and to me.
<Samizdatguy> leo_33: He really wants you to take the job so he gets paid.
<genii> leo_33: They probably have zero contact with the place you were interviewed and don't know you went already. Or else the guy is horribly organized if you or the company told him your interview date.
<leo_33> i think its waht Samizdatguy said.
<leo_33> do these guys talk to people within the company?
<Samizdatguy> Got me dude. Try #head-hunters
<leo_33> nobody there
<Samizdatguy> Though that might be a Herbie Hancock discussion channel.
<genii> leo_33: Most headhunters don't have any contact with the companies they send you to. All they do is cull the job openings from newspapers, online ads, etc and try to find one which suits your qualifications so you can go there.
<Samizdatguy> Full service here in #kubuntu
<Samizdatguy> Except for my kernel question.
<genii> Samizdatguy: Well, it's quiet and no support issues currently on the table.
 * Samizdatguy clears his throat.
<genii> Samizdatguy: Might want to try #ubuntu+1 since you're running 13.10
<Samizdatguy> Whats the +1 all about?
<genii> ( it's the same channel whether Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, etc)
<Samizdatguy> Okay, will do.
<Samizdatguy> Thanks.
<genii> Samizdatguy: It's the channel for support on the upcoming not-yet-in-release-and-supported *buntu eg: Saucy
<Samizdatguy> Yeah, it's an old issue, though.
<jpbouza> hi! I'm trying to install 13.04 in an AMD phenom machine.... I've tried with all the boot parameters, nomodeset, no acpi, etc... there no way to avoid the blank screen when hitting the start kubuntu.... is there any other work around?
<jpbouza> 10.04 installer works fine
<chachan> jpbouza, did you try 13.10?
<jpbouza> hi chachan , no I didn't, is there any fix about this?
<jpbouza> cause I'm also trying with the 12.04 dvd and I get the same problem
<chachan> jpbouza, I have no idea but you can test it
<jpbouza> hehe, ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<excognac> Hi all. Why my grub boot menu keys has suddenly changed from regular arrow keys to "p" for previous, "n" for next and "e" for last? I didn't change anything there. this a laptop with klubuntu 12.04 and grub 1.99
<excognac> any ideas how to change it back?
<lordievader> excognac: Do you also get this with an external keyboard?
<lordievader> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<lordievader> !pm| excognac 
<ubottu> excognac: please see above
<lordievader> excognac: Would be a good test, it will tell you if the keyboard is at fault or grub.
<excognac> lordievader: thanks. is there anything i an do without external keyboard
<excognac> ?
<lordievader> You can try updating grub, but I'm not sure if that will help: sudo update-grub
<excognac> lordievader: otherwise my keyboard functions properly except that if i boot win7 i can't type my password in. does this help?
<excognac> i just updated grub, no change
<lordievader> Hmm, that kind of sounds like a keyboard error.
<excognac> is there any test i can run for it to ensure?
<excognac> in other words how is it possible that grub and win has problems with the keyboard but a loaded kubuntu not at all?
<lordievader> The linux kernel probably loads it's own driver. Google your laptop model to see if there are more issues with the keyboard.
<excognac> lordievader: thanks for your help, i'll try to get an external keyboard asap
<lordievader> Good luck!
<vurado> hi! anyone know how to set kubuntu to 1920x1080 res inside virtual box?
<Canid> Hello - - I have what should be an easy problem
<Canid> I am trying to downgrade a program
<Canid> I tried using Muon
<Canid> but the "force Version" button will not work
<Canid> so I want to do it from the terminal
<lordievader> Canid: Is the earlier version available in the repo?
<Canid> Yes
<Canid> it is Thunderbird I'm trying to downgrade
<Canid> there's a 24 and a 17.05
<Canid> but I can't find the actual name of the package to use with sudo apt-get install
<lordievader> Canid: Downgrading/pinning I usually do through Synaptic. Not sure how to do so with apt.
<Canid> Really? It's easier with synaptic?
<Canid> I don't mind uninstalling it first
<Canid> I did that yesterday, when I was trying to get muon to work
<Canid> I was under the impressing I could just install it fresh with sudo apt-get install and specify the package I wanted
<Canid> but I get this:
<Canid> E: Unable to locate package thunderbird 17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1
<Canid> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'thunderbird 17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1'
<Canid> (I've tried a few different combos, because the name I expected to work didn't
<Canid> I tried " apt-cache showpkg "thunderbird" "
<Canid> but that lists all the thunderbird addons from the repository
<Canid> and I can't see one that looks like JUST thunderbird
<Canid> other than "17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1 - mail-reader"
<Canid> which it can't find
<Canid> E: Unable to locate package 17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1 - mail-reader
<Canid> E: Couldn't find any package by regex '17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1 - mail-reader'
<lordievader> Canid: This might help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Canid> I'm not sure that helps
<Canid> I might use it to "pin" the version before I even install it
<Canid> but just to do that, I'd still need to know the proper name to use
<lordievader> Canid: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<Canid> okay... it's not finding a version 17 , 17.0 or 17.05
<Canid> so maybe I'm wrong about a previous version being there
<Canid> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird
<Canid> shows              1:24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.13.04.1                                        updates, security           (main)
<Canid> which is version 24
<Canid> and 17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1                                        release           (main)         
<Canid> which I thought was version 17
<Canid> they have different release dates
<lordievader> Canid: You can check with "apt-cache policy thunderbird"
<Canid> for version table it shows
<Canid>  *** 1:24.0+build1-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 0
<Canid>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-updates/main amd64 Packages
<Canid>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security/main amd64 Packages
<Canid>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Canid>      17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1 0
<Canid>         500 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBotK1> Canid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Canid> (ah, that's where paste-bin is)
<Canid> (I was trying to find it)
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Canid> I just want to install the 17.0.5 build without the 1:24.0 update
<lordievader> Canid: This doesn't work: apt-get install thunderbird=17.0.5+build1-0ubuntu1
<Canid> Yes, that did it!
<Canid> Thank-you!
<lordievader> No problem.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Mind-less> Strider
<Gargoyle1976> Just had to change out my video card.  Video memory went bad.  New video card fine, but mouse is very jerky.  Any thoughts?
<excognac> lordievader: hi again, I'm the guy with the keyboard issue: i tried it with external usb keyboard, it gives the exact same result: I can't use arrow keys in grub boot menu and can't type my pwd in for win.
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, which video card ?
<lordievader> excognac: Huh, well that is annoying. I'm kind of at a loss for a solution. Perhaps someone else knows?
<ovidiu-florin> please add to the community page of kubuntu.org the link to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RomanianTeam
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell ^
<excognac> lordievader: still thanks a lot, Problem is the next: i have a laptop with kubuntu 12.04 grub 1.99 multiboot. upon having the bootmenu I canát use arrow keys to select OS but "p" and "n" keys move the highlight, "e" jumps to last option, win7. Win7 boots, then keyboard doesn't work. External keyboard gives the same result
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: or directly to the ro.kubuntu.org site
<excognac> grub has been updated recently, no malwares found.
<ovidiu-florin> oh, sorry, wrong channel
<Gargoyle1976> Had a nVidia 9600gt.  got a gt610 to replace it.
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj, Had a nVidia 9600gt. got a gt610 to replace it.
<Gargoyle1976> Just had to change out my video card. Video memory went bad. New video card fine, but mouse is very jerky. Any thoughts?
<Gargoyle1976> Had a nVidia 9600gt. got a gt610 to replace it.
<Gargoyle1976> Mouse seems slow to react
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why my HP Device Manager - Plug-in installer reinstalls the Plug-in every time I restart to my computer?
<Gargoyle1976> ne1?
<Gargoyle1976> any help on a unresponsive mouse?
<Gargoyle1976> everything else seems fine
<shadeslayer> Gargoyle1976: what release of Kubuntu?
<miguel____> hi
<miguel____> LWKADMLCDC
<Gargoyle1976> Sry for delay...13.04
<Gargoyle1976> shdeslayer: Sry for delay...13.04
<Gargoyle1976> shadeslayer: Sry for delay...13.04
<calcmandan> LOL for gnome disabling middle click paste.
<BluesKaj> calcmandan:  ask in #ubuntu
<Gargoyle1976> shadeslayer: put a ps2 mouse on and the jerky mouse stopped....usb driver?
<arne_> hi zoiss
<grdn> hi
<grdn> hi i'm new to this, can somebody help me, "how to connect to another irc" !?
<sithlord48> file
<grdn> file?
<sithlord48> configure networks.. 
<Pici> Depends on your IRC client of course.
<grdn> im using konversation
<grdn> and wanna connect to "#5on5.css" for example
<sithlord48> oh well i was assuming quassel since its the kubuntu default. for konversataion check settings.
<BluesKaj> grdn:  depends on which irc server #5on5.css. is listed on
<BluesKaj> sithlord48:  that's a default that i fail to understand 
<grdn> in the internet i found "irc.lc/quakenet/5on5.css/" but i think thats the "lifechat" address
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  why you don't like quassel?  or because its not the kde defalut? 
<BluesKaj> quassel part of that remote server metality that KDE seems to have acquired over the last few yrs , but not all of us use remote servers
<BluesKaj> mentality
<grdn> so the problem is, what do i have to put in at F2 ->serverlist "server" ???
<grdn> what address and which port do i need
<sithlord48> grdn that depends on teh irc server.. you need the address. 
<grdn> for example for the quakenet 5on5.css channel
<grdn> and where can i find that address?
<BluesKaj> konversation is an easy to use and effective irc client , and why it's replaced by something as clunky and ugly as quassel is beyond me.
<BluesKaj> that's my rant for today:)
<sithlord48> https://www.quakenet.org/servers
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  but i like quassel.. althought i =ve not used konversation in a long time.. 
<BluesKaj> sithlord48:  well to each his own , i certainly won't use qussel unless i absolutely have to.
<sithlord48> BluesKaj:  ill have to install konverstion check it out its been a long time like kde 3.0 days. lol
<BluesKaj> really sithlord48 , konversation hasn't really chnged very much, sasl is available , maybe some scripting , but I don't pay much attn to that stuff
<sithlord48> BluesKaj: my irc needs are very basic i just sign on here help and maybe a few other rooms. 
<BluesKaj> yeah , same here , sithlord48
<harolddong> are metacontacts enabled in the kubuntu builds of kde-telepathy 0.6.80? I updated but none of my contacts are grouped as metacontacts and I see no way to manually group them. What am I missing?
<kristal> I'm having a little panic attack - microsoft owns nokia, nokia owns Qt... 
<kristal> Ohh it changes hands from Nokia to digia and Qt Project, phew.
<LukX84> Hi I'am new user Kubuntu...
<bootkiller> kristal, http://www.kde.org/community/whatiskde/kdefreeqtfoundation.php
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> hey why does Firefox not respect the shortcut keys for Panorama?  And even when I choose "Tab Groups" explicitly, nothing happens.  What's mis-set here??
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2013-09-25
<Asad3ainJalout> Hello guys, I originally wanted to run Kubuntu, however the live cd install from their site lacked many drivers (weird). So I installed Ubuntu and then installed KDE. However, there are some weird bugs. For example after some updates my Display Manager will switch from KDE to Unity. And occassionally instead of opening Dolphin it will open the Unity File Manager. Since I do not use Unity anyways, Is there
<Asad3ainJalout> any safe way to uninstall Unity completely.
<kyfella> where are all the admins here from
<kyfella> new to the channel
<mokush> anybody from the romanian kubuntu/kde community around?
<kyfella> never been to romania but I heard the landscape out there is totally awesome
<kyfella> Im from the USA
<kyfella> Anyone else from the US?
 * valorie is from Washington state, in the northwest USA
<kyfella> hello valarie
<kyfella> Im from Kentucky East US
<valorie> kyfella: freenode discourages people from staying opped unless necessary
<kyfella> let me check
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mohidin> halo
* mohidin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.kde.org | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | http://www.kubuntu.org/  Kubuntu 13.04 out | KDE SC 4.11 updates http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.11
<ovidiu-florin> mokush: hello
<ovidiu-florin> I'm from the romanian Kubuntu/kde comunity
<ovidiu-florin> mokush: how can I help you?
<ovidiu-florin> how can I get the kubuntu news feed in agregator?
<cortexA9> hello i have a question
<cortexA9> can i dual boot kubuntu with windows 8 ?
<Gnjurac> hi i installed kubuntu on 512ram mashine whit some shite grapshick thinked it woild work good but it lags a lot is ther a wey to lower all setings to lowest posible or meybe some wey to install xfce 
<Gargoyle1976> anyone know why a usb mouse would be jerky and a ps2 would be fine?
<hateball> Gargoyle1976: is this new hardware, or hardware that has been working "properly" before etc?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: I had to change out my video card and my usb mouse started being jerky.  Tried ps2 and it works fine
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: It was fine before I had to change the vid card
<hateball> Gargoyle1976: Heh, that's quite odd. Is it the same regardless of USB port?
<hateball> I'm thinking if it's a power issue or something
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: yes.  check on all usb ports but same problem
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: weird
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> Gargoyle1976: Did you change from like Intel -> nVidia ?
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: nvidia 9600gt ---> nvidia gt610
<Gargoyle1976> less 3d proc pwr but newer procs regardless
<hateball> hmmm, then I guess it's still the same driver as well
<hateball> didnt change from nvidia binary to nouveau or something?
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976:  install dkms , the run dkms status to see which video driver is installed
<BluesKaj> then
<hateball> Still, it's weird the driver should affect a USB mouse, but you never know
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: ok
<Gargoyle1976> hateball: what is the process to run dkms?  switches?
<hateball> Gargoyle1976: I don't know, it was BluesKaj's suggestion :)
 * hateball only uses Intel stuff
<Gargoyle1976> whoops..sorry
<Gargoyle1976> blueskaj: what is the process to run dkms? switches?
<BluesKaj> dkms status , Gargoyle1976
<Gargoyle1976> blueskaj: Got an error.  Couldn't find dkms.conf
<Gargoyle1976> blueskaj: nvidia-310-updates, 310.44, 3.8.0-30-generic, i686: installedError! Could not locate dkms.conf file.
<Gargoyle1976> File:  does not exist.
<BluesKaj> it tells us which dynamic kernel module/driver is supported
<BluesKaj> install dkms 
<Gargoyle1976> blueskaj: It's installed...remove and re-install?
<BluesKaj> it tells us which dynamic kernel module/driver is installed and supported
<BluesKaj> rather
<BluesKaj> perhaps , but sometimes just a reinstall works , Gargoyle1976
<Gargoyle1976> it says it is already newest version
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976:  another method is , glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<BluesKaj> but from your previous post above it seems the 319 driver is installed
<BluesKaj> err the 310 rather
 * BluesKaj cleans his glasses
<Gargoyle1976> blueskaj: gotta run out thanks for the input
<BluesKaj> np Gargoyle1976
<soee> BluesKaj, http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/t/19498450.aspx
<soee> ill dig through it but good to know im not alone :)
<Mocque> hello
<BluesKaj> !bumblebee | soee
<BluesKaj> hmm , I have bumblebee in the repos on 13.10 , soee
<soee> :)
<excognac> hi all. I suspect i have a stuck ctrl key, it is quite annoying in grub bootmenu. any ideas how to get rid of it? (plugging an external keyboard in doesn't help)
<BluesKaj> soee:  http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Roey> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi Roey
<soee> BluesKaj, and wht with this nvidia-prime http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lattera> so I installed ubuntu, then apt-get'ed kubuntu-full... looks like Dolphin can't connect to my CIFS shares
<lattera> I'm just getting an access denied error
<alphacrypt> hi how can just clean the /etc/apt/sources.list
<alphacrypt> apt-get update makes an error N: Datei »cd« in Verzeichnis »/etc/apt/sources.list.d/« wird ignoriert, da sie keine Dateinamen-Erweiterung hat. because of locale problems the special characters are shown strange?
<alphacrypt> maybe you can just help me
<Canid> Hello - I am getting an error in SHotwell to do with write permissions, but I have write permission to the folder it mentions
<Canid> 1 photo failed to import because the photo library folder was not writable:
<Canid> /media/canid/Data/Pictures/Family/Photo Archives - Other/Daniel/SAM_0140.JPG
<Canid> The photo library folder is writable
<Canid> I found a but report saying this error was due to write permission where shotwell stores its thumbnails... but hat folder is writable too
<Canid> if I enter SHOTWELL_LOG=1 shotwell into the terminal, I get a parsing error about the color theme - could that be related?
<kristal> Guize please save me from the Unity.... is 13.10 stable enough yet?
#kubuntu 2013-09-26
<kristal> DIRECTX IS DEAD http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=686393
<wissam> Hi ,How to know if a usb drive is mounted in sync or async mode?
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | wissam 
<ubottu> wissam: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<wissam> SonikkuAmerica: uh sorry.
<ubuntu____> hi all
<ubuntu____> something really weird happened: i put in win7 recovery cd, just checked options and rebooted. previously i had kubuntu12.04, now i'm on live cd and partition editor says about my previous  kubuntu partition it's unallocated. wtf happened?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why the HP Device Manager - Plug-in Installer runs every time I login to my account?
<ubuntu____> rosco_y:  probably cos it's amog start-up packages
<ubuntu____> please help i'm desperate http://paste.kde.org/pf9be1b20/
<rosco_y> ubuntu____: ty.  It was in the start-up packages at first.  I thought I'd solved the problem when I removed it from the statup-packages, but it's still running when I login
<ubuntu____> rosco_y: is that a laptop? why is it disturbing?
<rosco_y> ubuntu____: no, this is my desktop.  It's disturbing because I have to interact with the Device Manager Plug-in Installer software every time I login, and if I ignore it, it results in a gksu error.  I can install it every time and it works fine, but it's a nuisance
<ubuntu____> rosco_y: so it wants to install itself everytime?
<rosco_y> ubuntu____: ty, yes.  Not just on reboot, but also if I logout and log back in
<ubuntu____> rosco_y: what happens if you type in terminal> sudo hp-pugin
<rosco_y> ubuntu____: ty, I'll check.....
<rosco_y> ubuntu____: the same installer runs
<rosco_y> maybe installing it with sudo will clear up the problem?
<rosco_y> worth a try :)
<ubuntu____> rosco_y:  remove previous installs first
<rosco_y> :ooch, do you know how to do that?
<rosco_y> I'll see if running the hp-plugin software with sudo made a difference--the previous installs were run with gksu, which seems to have issues
<rosco_y> I think it has a chance
<lordzett> lo
<alvin> Hi people. What are you guys using for Twitter client? I liked http://choqok.gnufolks.org/ , but the Kubuntu package has been defunct for months
<skramer_> I´ve got a problem with smb4k: Trying to mount a share from my other PC, it´s all the time asking for user/password but not mounting the share. User and pass are both correct, but anyway I can´t get acces to the share...
<skramer_> any idea what might be the problem?
<soee> where are stored scripts added to Amarok ?
<Riddell> soee: ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok maybe?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> Riddell, yes thank you
<skramer_> alvin:this PPA https://launchpad.net/~adilson/+archive/experimental/+packages provides the latest release (1.4). However, use PPA´s at your own risk....
<alvin> Indeed, but it also contains other packages and I only want Choqok. I'd rather use an official package. (like in kubuntu-ppa or kubuntu-backports)
<alvin> According to https://launchpad.net/choqok the version inclused in Saucy will also simply not work
<alvin> Otherwise, I'd backport it myself
<skramer_> alvin: the PPA contains other packages, but you could only upgrade choqok... Still, it is not an official package...
<alvin> I'd settle for a .deb file. Let's see if I can download that
<skramer_> yes, you should be able to download it manually from that PPA & the install it using gdebi or dpkg.
<alvin> Indeed. That worked. I do get a "parsing error", but other than that, messages are loaded. This is a start.
<skramer_> alvin: :)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<h31> Hello. Will beta 2 be available today?
<Peace-> Riddell: live 64bit kubuntu daily build
<Peace-> seems it works fine
<Peace-> wifi works out of the box audio video and sd reader too
<lordievader> Peace-: This is #kubuntu ;)
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> lordievader: tx
<masand> Is there anybody out there?
<soee> sup?
<lordievader> masand: Does idling count?
<masand> does anybody know how an hard penis can crack a Windows Server?
<masand> hmmm nobody answer... maybe why an hard penis is cracking their ass
<wxl> wow that was something
<wxl> anywho
<lordievader> wxl: Luckily we have the ops watching.
<Zarroboogs> test
<lordievader> !test | Zarroboogs 
<ubottu> Zarroboogs: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<wxl> lordievader: indeed
<Pici> lordievader: yes, I know.  Zarroboogs is me.
<wxl> so anywho, i'd like some help with connecting to a remote host with ksysguard if anyone has any familiarity
<lordievader> Hehe ;)
<wxl> if i read the docs correctly, i don't need to set up ssh keys, right?
<drox_> Hello i ava  problem whit cd-rom http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159855/
<drox_> how do i resolve?
<wxl> what's the problem?
<igor__> Hallo!
<x05h> Anyone know how to disable the console message "Broadcast message from root@hostname ... The system is going down for a shutdown NOW!", when the system shuts down? Tried /etc/init/rc.conf console none :/ nothing :(
<qqz_> Hi. I tried to install some proprietary graphics drivers. I also installed vaoifand, a tool to control my fan. I rebooted, and now I am presented with a tty. alt+shift+f7 does not help, it shows a black screen. startx does not work "failed to create screen resources". What do I do?
<qqz_> I uninstalled the drivers now with a sh script, and it booted succesfuly!!
<goodtime> i need help
<goodtime> its aIRC issue
<goodtime> hello?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#kubuntu 2013-09-27
<OliverKloshoff> Is there a channel to discuss 13.10, but for kubuntu?
<tsimpson> #ubuntu+1
<OliverKloshoff> meh, ya not really what I am looking for
<tsimpson> it is
<tsimpson> it's for all flavors
<OliverKloshoff> It may be thought of in that way, sure. But the majority of people there generally are not running KDE in my experience
<tsimpson> that's true, but it is the place for 13.10 support
<tsimpson> there's always #kubuntu-devel but they aren't so much for technical support
<OliverKloshoff> I just had an security cert error in telepathy using gtalk when connecting for the first time. But when I try to reproduce by using 13.04 and KDE 4.11 I don't get the error
<Roey> Hello is Oliver there?  Yeah, OliverKloshoff
<Roey> I want to see OliverKloshoff
<OliverKloshoff> ;)
<Roey> ^_^
<Roey> how cute
<Guest10887> Hello
<Guest10887> I am having some issues with my sound card
<Guest10887> I can't seem to get my sound to work in kubuntu.
<Guest10887> It worked well in linux mint, kinda new to all this.
<SporkWitch> Guest10887: sudo apt-get install alsamixer && alsamixer
<SporkWitch> Guest10887: unmute the relevant items
<Guest10887> Ill try that
<Guest10887> Its weird cause I see in KDE Mixer my sound card
<Guest10887> I have built in audio and a secondary sound card
<Guest10887> then the HDMI from my video card
<SporkWitch> Guest10887: i've run into trouble off and on since the switch to phonon, but usually alsamixer is the fix
<Guest10887> I tried to run sudo apt-get install alsamixer && alsamixer and it said it couldn't find the package
<Guest10887> am I typing in something incorrectly?
<SporkWitch> Guest10887: might be under alsa-utils?  install apt-search, it's a handy app for searching by command name and it'll return the package that contains it (i recommend this since it's a useful thing ot have in general, so it'll save you more time in the long run compared to googling the answer now and in the future)
<SporkWitch> Guest10887: need to get to sleep here, class in 6 hours; good luck, mate, sorry i couldn't help more
<SporkWitch> Guest10887: i will say that if you're connecting over HDMI i have run into an issue with my laptop where it doesn't seem to want to let me use any other audio output except HDMI (an issue, obviously, when connecting to a normal monitor)
<Guest10887> Thanks for the help. Its a start in the right direction. I haven't been able to test out the new command cause updates are running.
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> anyone here
<kristal> How do I configure qt font rendering? it's fuzzy
<linuxuz3r> hi how do i change the brightness in kde
<kristal> linuxuz3r: You want to use your monitor settings and drivers for that.
<andreu> ncosnaon
<skreech__> You can use the power management
<miguel_> hi my name is wiki
<andreu> nice nice
<andreu> talk
<Guest19217> nice tits bitch! jajaj
<andreu> wuuuuuu
<andreu> guest you bitch
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Luke-T> what's the display manager in kubuntu called?
<jussi> Lightdm
<excalibr> kdm
<jussi> excalibr: Im pretty sure we are using lightdm now
<Luke-T> yup light dm thanks guys
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Luke-T> my kmenu search bar has a black background and the text colour is also black. does anyone know how to fix this
<Luke-T> ?
<Luke-T> hello?
<BluesKaj> kununtu-devel:  reinstall plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> err Luke-T ^
<Luke-T> yup
<Luke-T> :/
<Luke-T> lol
<Luke-T> i was in the kde channel a second ago just reinstalled
<BluesKaj> Luke-T:  ok
<Luke-T> does anyone know why thekmenu search bar is black for me?
<Luke-T> nevermind done thanks heaps BluesKaj!
<Luke-T> now
<Luke-T> does anyone know why keyboard shortcuts don't work
<Luke-T> nevermind, thanks again BluesKaj! :P
<solomanD> I just changed video from NV to AMD and not the task windows no longer have buttons in the upper right corners, what got skewed
<BluesKaj> solomanD: did you install the ati driver for the new graphics card?
<solomanD> yes
<solomanD> 7950
<solomanD> none of my consoles are working, can't input
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded lately ?
<BluesKaj> especially after new hardware
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1 to F6
<BluesKaj> gets a tty where you canrun the updates and upgrades
<solomanD> apt-get upgrade right?
<SporkWitch> solomanD: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<vbgunz> Is Mir coming in 13.10 or 14.04 or is there no set date?
<vbgunz> I can't believe some times how dead it could be in here and yet the list of users isn't exactly small
<vbgunz> I remember a time when coming in here, something was going on
<BluesKaj> vbgunz:  not for kubuntu , wayland for kubuntu will be tried in 14.04 as an option i think .Mir is for ubuntu unity afaik
<vbgunz> I know Ubuntu is supposed to be using Mir in 13.10 so I thought maybe Kubuntu would be using it too
<vbgunz> you can see here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Wayland how the very beginning of it, they say they're no longer considering Wayland
<vbgunz> I thought after the debacle with KDE and Mir, Kubuntu was going to use Wayland but it looks like quietely that changed
<BluesKaj> vb you notice they don't anything about Kubuntu on that site you posted, only Ubuntu. Looka like a copy and paste job to me.
<OliverKloshoff> Gah... I hate how this LCD is weird and requires a 75MhThey've actually said they will consider trying Mir/xMir in 14.04
<OliverKloshoff> insert period after Mhz*
<ScottyK> where does ktorrent hide, so when I click on a torrent in firefox and it wants to know what application to open it with, I can point firefox to it?
<ss_haze> I seem to can't upload files to my server
<ss_haze> https://phpacademy.org/topics/upload-profile-picture-problem-pls-help/30289
<toString> hi all
<toString> i've rm -rf /etc/php5 because purging the package from muon package manager didn't remove the conf files
<toString> but now if i reinstall the php5 packages it doesn't install the conf files back
<toString> how can i solve?
<toString> what am i doing wrong? (but for already deleting the files manually)
<valorie> toString: apt-get purge would have been the proper way to remove the config files
<valorie> maybe try that before re-installing?
<toString> i'll do
<valorie> I don't recall muon having a purge option?
<toString> it has
<valorie> perhaps I didn't look hard enough
<valorie> also in apt, you can apt-get install --reinstall
<valorie> which might check those config files for completeness
<toString> done all of that by muon
<valorie> ok
<toString> now i'll try with apt-get
<valorie> if it works with apt-get and didn't with muon, please file a bug
<valorie> muon should work just as well
<toString> it didn't work with apt-get purge as well
<toString> the conf files are still there
<toString> and so they are the same with an apt-get install --reinstall
<Roey> toString:  didn't I cast you off somewhere
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> hey valorie!
<toString> cast me off?
<Roey> I was making a pun.
<Roey> casting
<Roey> string
<Roey> meh
<toString> lol
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> :)
<valorie> hi Roey
<toString> anyway, i messed up my php5 installation
<toString> ;\
<valorie> toString: I'm out of ideas
<Roey> toString:  molto bene ;)
<toString> Roey: due palle :P
<Roey> aaaah
<Roey> er
<Roey> wiat what does that expression mean?
<valorie> however, there are about 1 million php channels here
<toString> something like: "what a fuck"
<valorie> do a /msg alis list *php* and take your pick
<toString> valorie, thanks
<valorie> !language | toString
<ubottu> toString: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<toString> sorry
<toString> bye
#kubuntu 2013-09-28
<kyfella> Hey anyone here do screencast recording with recordmydesktop
<ejiafzh> hi
<kyfella> hello ejiafzh..  do you do screencasting with recordmydesktop
<solomanD> I will say that this beats the pants off of that 470 I was running
<solomanD> I was amazed I was pulling 150k out of that POS
<solomanD> Kyrio, is that considered a reference cards?
<heyf> hi
<kyfella> has anyone used avconv to delay the audio in a recorded video by mapping on terminal and recodign
<kyfella> recoding
<kyfella> i have a video that was recorded in recordmydesktop as a test and when played back in ogv format the audio is about 1 second ahead of the video..  So what I am doing is this to try and slow the audio down by 1 second.
<kyfella> kyfella@computer:~$ avconv -i out.ogv -itsoffset 30.000 -i out.ogv -map 0:1 -map 1:2 -ar 48000 test.mp4
<kyfella> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/kyfella/keyring-dRsLfk/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<kyfella> avconv version 0.8.6-6:0.8.6-1ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the Libav developers
<kyfella>   built on Mar 30 2013 22:20:06 with gcc 4.7.2
<kyfella> [ogg @ 0x11acb80] max_analyze_duration reached
<kyfella> Input #0, ogg, from 'out.ogv':
<FloodBotK1> kyfella: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> kyfella: you might find more help in #libav
<valorie> also, !flood
<kyfella> thanks valorie.  I am trying to do some screencasts over here in the KY and trying to help some colleagues of mine
<valorie> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kyfella> yea, didn't mean to do the flood
<valorie> cool, I hope that helps
<valorie> well, floodbot is a pain
<valorie> however, some people do flood with 100s of lines
<kyfella> yea, it should.  I realized the paste option after I done flooded lol
<kyfella> sorry about that
<valorie> np
<administrator_> hello
 * genii makes more coffee and hands administrator_ a mug
<administrator_> how are you?
<eliesin> How might one debug a Kubuntu Saucy 13.10 sleep/resume problem whereby the K menu's suspend/resume method works fine but the lid-closing-based suspend-resume method wakes up to a lack of any network interfaces (eth0, wlan0)?
<eliesin> I traced the code for a while and both seem to ultimately call upower, but I'm uncertain of the details.
<eliesin> So, e.g., "sudo wpa_cli resume" works in the K menu case but reports "Failed to connect to wpa_supplicant - wpa_ctrl_open: No such file or directory" (and /var/run/wpa_applicant is indeed empty, because wlan0 doesn't exist) in the latter case.
<eliesin> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/fix-wireless-or-wired-network-not.html had no effect (though it shows up in /var/log/pm-suspend.log)
<eliesin> So, to put it more pointedly: how does the K menu option (equivalent to one of "sudo pm-suspend" [which also works] or "qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement /org/kde/Solid/PowerManagement suspendToRam" I guess?) differ from lid closing (which I gather might be "dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower.org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend"?)?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<luke__> how can i stop programs opening on startup (like konversation and skype etc)
<Malsasa> luke__: open your KDE System Settings
<Malsasa> luke__: look at the bottom right, startup
<Malsasa> luke__: delete Konversation entry there
<Malsasa> luke__: do tih care
<Malsasa> luke__: do with care
<luke__> theres nothing there but konversation and some other programs still open on startup. could it possibly be in the programs setting instead of kubuntu settings?
<Malsasa> luke__: maybe. You can check that.
<eliesin> Also check Startup and Shutdown -> Session Management -> On Login if they're coming up because they were running before.
<Pupnik> do you have those programs open when you shutdown?  kubuntu loads them back up again by default
<luke__> ahh maybe pupnik
<Pupnik> there is a setting to exlude programs from that
<luke__> i never tend to close konversation properly
<Pupnik> or to just open a fresh session
<eliesin> Yes, the setting I just described
<luke__> done, thanks :)
<Malsasa> luke__: hey, how do you did it? :) What setting do you did?
<luke__> sorry konversation crashed
<luke__> i  did System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Session Management > On Login > Start with an empty session
<luke__> Malsasa: ^^
<Malsasa> luke__: ooh, okay.
<Malsasa> luke__: do you have blog? It is nicer if you write what do you know.
<luke__> no i don't
<luke__> i don't really know an extreme amount about linux so I dont really think i could help people lol :P
<Malsasa> luke__: "...so I dont really think i could help people..."   <<<   seriously, you can
<luke__> Malsasa:  do you have a blog?
<Malsasa> luke__: yes
<luke__> Malsasa: link?
<Malsasa> luke__: http://malsasa.wordpress.com (ID) and http://linuxdreambox.wordpress.com (EN)
<luke__> i'll check them out :)
<Guest83981> Hello. I need help with formating hard drive, i have 500 gb usb hard drive put partition manager shows its only 298 gb. how can i formt it back to 500 gb
<Malsasa> luke__: okay
<eliesin> Guest83981: delete or resize that partition
<Guest83981> deleta i guess
<eliesin> If partitionmanager shows only 298GB, check other sources (e.g., dmesg, (c)fdisk, etc) for if they agree. If so, it's not partitionmanager's problem
<eliesin> (i.e. 298GB total, not just a 298GB partition on a 500GB drive)
<lordievader> luke__: A good way to learn about linux is to stick around in these support channels.
<levi501d> So i am stuck after i hit reboot, my screen grayed out, and it wants me to save a kate session but its in another activity which i cant get to because it's graye dout
<levi501d> anyone know how ot cancel the shutdown grayout process?
<levi501d> or whatever it's called
<luke__> is wordpress better than blogger?
<Malsasa> luke__: for me, yes
<luke__> what are some advantages?
<Malsasa> luke__: Wordpress (as a CMS) is open source, and everyone use Wordpress
<lordievader> luke__, Malsasa: This is more a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<luke__> okay thanks :)
<Malsasa> lordievader: okay
<eliesin> Okay, so alternate approach to my previous question. If I run "sudo restart networking" (or "sudo stop networking; sudo start networking", more or less equivalently) I end up in the same state as post-lid-close-suspend-resume, with only the loopback interface recognized.
<eliesin> how does one start the networking stack as if on boot? Sort of similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/271237/how-do-i-reset-the-network-stack-as-if-from-a-reboot
<eliesin> The alternative I've seen described of sudo ifdown -a/ifup -a doesn't simulate the suspend/resume issue because it leaves eth0 and wlan0 extant
<gaetano__> ciuao
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<excognac> hi all. I'd need some help with testdisk> a win7 boot cd messed my grub profoundly, made my data ext4 linux partition unallocated. Now I'm trying to rescue data from it on an external HDD. I was dumb enough to copy the whole thing at once.  In the past few hours it hasn't copy anymore, how can I stop without risking the external HDD?
<excognac> ofc I runned sudo testdisk and used the copy command
<excognac> so is there any safe way to stop testdisk copying or unmounting safely external hdd?
<BluesKaj> excognac:  not being kde related , our question might be answered in#ubuntu where there are more ppl to see your issue
<BluesKaj> your question
<excognac> BluesKaj: yeah sorry, I'm using kubuntu live cd tho
<BluesKaj> excognac:  the commands you will be the same
<BluesKaj> need'
<OliverKloshoff> I want to set the kde notifications to ignore some certain things, but I don't see the application in the "Event Source" in the notification settings
<OliverKloshoff> Basically, I want to disable it from notifying me when clicking on a magnet link (torrents)
<OliverKloshoff> Any ideas what event source that would be under? Cause i am having trouble finding it
<soee> OliverKloshoff, check torrent client settngs
<soee> probably there you can turn it off
<OliverKloshoff> nah
<OliverKloshoff> its a bug
<OliverKloshoff> It doesnt happen with any browser besides Chrome
<OliverKloshoff> the notification doesnt even appear connected to a certain app
<OliverKloshoff> soee: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=235&t=108600
<soee> ok :)
<OliverKloshoff> I can use FF or rekonq, and it passes the magnet directly to Ktorrent with no notifications.  But its something with the way chrome hands off the magnet. Ktorrent still picks it up but it shows in the notification applet and never goes away
<OliverKloshoff> Its just so silly, I would really like to rid of it
<eleutheros> bonjour
<eleutheros> je cherche GG ?
<eleutheros> sur ubuntu pour le logitiel tuxstereoviewer
<BluesKaj> !fr | eleutheros
<ubottu> eleutheros: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BluesKaj> OliverKloshoff:  try chromium , it's setup for linux
<BluesKaj> better than chrome
<damir__> hello!
<OliverKloshoff> BluesKaj: doubtful
<BluesKaj> FF balks at magnetic links here , doesn't know how to handle
<BluesKaj> it
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<BluesKaj> copy and paste the link into the torrent client can work too
<damir__> i have a small problem with my Kubuntu 12.04 installation: i've additionally installed gnome and gdm (but kept kdm as default), and now i get black screen with only cursor when I log in (kdm displays fine). I need to go to console and do 'DISPLAY=:0 startkde' manually for kde to load
<damir__> how can i fix this?
<damir__> i'm guessing it's not a graphics driver issue since it works ok after startkde
<BluesKaj> damir__:  use lightdm
<BluesKaj> remove kdm
<damir__> how will that solve my problem?
<BluesKaj> kdm isn't loading X
<Guest39946> hi, can i access okular-bookmarks through krunner?
<dgaspary> Hi,
<dgaspary> about 13.04 installer
<dgaspary> It requires at least 5.6 G,
<dgaspary> but it can be on two separated HDs
<dgaspary> with LVM would be possible to use it.
<damir__> BluesKaj: X is apparently already running since I can see my mouse cursor
<SporkWitch> how can i get btrfs as an option under the kubuntu partition manager in system settings?
<Unit193> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19+20130117-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 278 kB, installed size 2669 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<SporkWitch> Unit193: thanks; you'd think it'd show up earlier in a google search (or more logically, be pre-installed, since the installer let me choose it lol)
<SporkWitch> hmmm, that seems to already be installed...
<Unit193> It's in the live system, sure.
<Unit193> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Daskreech> Hmm strange it's installed here but I get a pop up saying they are not.
<Daskreech> Wonder if they are looking for the same thing
<Gnjurac> hi
<Gnjurac> hi i have installed kubuntu on friends old PC it hes TV card how to use it ?
<tsimpson> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<tsimpson> wow, lots of stuff there
<Gnjurac> ok ty
<Gnjurac> will try
<Gnjurac> is ther any defoult 1 thet comes whit kubuntu or do i must install
<SporkWitch> so i'm not having any luck getting dvds to behave in dragon player: libdvdna4v, libdvdcss2,and libdvdread4 all installed.
<SporkWitch> dvd is good, because it works fine in dragon player on my other kubuntu machine
<Gnjurac> dragonplayer hes option for TV card?
<SporkWitch> Gnjurac: mythtv is the main one i know of for using tuner cards on linux
<Gnjurac> ok ty
<skreech_> !radio
<skreech_> Ah man :)
<valorie> what did it use to do, skreech_?
<skreech_> I have no idea but !tv was so full I was wondering if !radio would be just as useful
<valorie> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out and !UbuntuTV
<valorie> wow
<skreech_> Yeah :)
<skreech_> !ubuntutv
<ubottu> Ubuntu TV is a strategy to bring the Ubuntu platform to TVs. Discussion happens in #ubuntu-tv and on the ubuntu-tv launchpad mailing list. Find out more at http://ubuntu.com/tv
<valorie> I used to use amarok for streaming
<valorie> but it seems like lots of my local stations now don't allow that
<valorie> or only realplayer or some crap
<valorie> so I use my phone's radio receiver
<valorie> lol
<valorie> works better than the station apps
<skreech_> A lot of the ones I used to stream now only stream through their flashplayer complete with ads
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> which is bs
<skreech_> Hooray for Ogg streams :)
<valorie> there are still lots of music streams available through amarok
<valorie> I just wanted specific shows
<valorie> sec
<skreech_> Yeah Idon't mind something grooving in the background while I code :)
<skreech_> Though I think it's funny one of the few Ogg streams in the USA is from Utah
<SporkWitch> skreech_: is it punk? :P
<skreech_> I don't know. I should listen to it....
<skreech_> http://www.krcl.org/
<skreech_> It has a .org :) that's nice
<SporkWitch> skreech_: i was making a reference to SLC Punk, set in Salt Lake City, Utah...
<SporkWitch> damn kids...
<SporkWitch> :P
<skreech_> I know next to nothing about the US and Utah :)
<skreech_> Just didn't seem the sort of place that would be repping .ogg :)
<skreech_> SporkWitch: It's in SLC though
<skreech_> And it seems to be a blues and folk music station
<SporkWitch> damn... that would have been awesome if they were a punk station lol
<skreech_> :-)
<skreech_> It's older than me so it's probably older than Punk music
<skreech_> It might be older than punk culture :)
<SporkWitch> skreech_: punk culture is timeless
<valorie> slc is the least religious and most "citified" part of Utah
<valorie> it's a gorgeous state, but *very* conservative, and controlled almost totally by the LDS
<valorie> aka Mormon church
<skreech_> SporkWitch: Et tu brute?
<SporkWitch> heh
<skreech_> SporkWitch: Really though Brutus was a punk :)
<skreech_> valorie: Granted I haven't seen a computer with a radio tuner in it for years
<skreech_> !info betaradio
<ubottu> betaradio (source: betaradio): Internet radio of Taiwan. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (raring), package size 33 kB, installed size 141 kB
<SporkWitch> skreech_: any good with regex?
<skreech_> I guess we will find out
<skreech_> What's up?
<SporkWitch> skreech_: easy one, i'm trying to figure out how to structure a regex like */foo/bar/* where those * could be any number of intermediary directories
<SporkWitch> skreech_: trying to do a diff on the backup i just made while excluding the mozilla cache folder from the check, since needless to say it's making for a huge list of results
<skreech_> this is in bash or find?
<SporkWitch> skreech_: zsh, using the diff command
<SporkWitch> skreech_: the -x option accepts a regex for exclusion
<skreech_> diff eh?
<skreech_> Right
<SporkWitch> i just need to figure out how to structure the regex, i can't figure out how to get it to look at the relative path
<skreech_> So */ is any top level directory ?
<SporkWitch> skreech: */ could be foo/bar/blah/di/da, or just /
<skreech_> then anytying that's foo directly under a top level with a bar under it
<skreech_> anything below that is ignored?
<SporkWitch> skreech_: the two paths i'm comparing are /home and /mnt/newHome
<skreech_> and excluding .mozilla
<SporkWitch> yup
<skreech_> don't forget if you are using .mozilla you have a to escape the .
<SporkWitch> it SHOULD work with two separate exclusions giving the full path, and i'm about to try that, but it feels like the "wrong" way to do it
<skreech_> s/a //
<SporkWitch> */.cache/mozilla/* is what i tried first, and it doesn't work
<skreech_> you have to */\.cache/mozilla/*
<SporkWitch> derp, because a fullstop in a regex is a wildcard >_<
<skreech_> yes
<skreech_> You want a literal .
<SporkWitch> sudo diff -r -x "*/\.cache/mozilla/*" /home /mnt/newHome ; still shows results in .cache/mozilla :(
<OliverKloshoff> I feel like playing with the new Gnome 3.10 jus to tinker. But I would love to keep it and its apps away from Gnome and vice versa. Kinda like kde-lasma (which is great) does
<OliverKloshoff> Is there any solution to this
<OliverKloshoff> Doesnt seem very possible, thought kde-neon sanboxes itself well from other installation like KDE 4.,10/4.11
<OliverKloshoff> .join #chromium
<OliverKloshoff> woops
#kubuntu 2013-09-29
<shao_lo> Can anyone tell me where to find info on phonon-backend-gstreamer1.0?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) just as a general question, regarding steam for linux...how have people running kubuntu found it in general with regards to the games functioning well? i'm debating installing it and buying a few games, but if they only work well in ubuntu proper...well, let's just say I don't like unity much...or the dash lens, xmir, and a laundry list of other odd decisions :(
<skreech_> I wouldn't think that there was a difference in KDE
<Guest37032> Here is the story. I got new laptop with win 8, i tried to install kubuntu next to it but as i remember there is some problems installing kubuntu next to win 8. so i dumped win 8 and installed only kubuntu. Now i tried to install the win 7 but i get the error that says windows failed to start.a recent hardware or software channge might be the cause.
<vicTROLLA> Hello. I have 3 monitors running in the same resolution. My middle monitor is not widescreen like the left and right. My desktop is cut off on the top and bottom. I'm not sure how to fix this
<vicTROLLA> Also, when I try to adjust layout through display settings it has my right most monitor stuck on position absolute. Won't let me choose any other options
<soee> Guest37032, Windows 8 was preinstalled ?
<Guest37032> yes
<soee> and what the was the problem with it ?
<Guest37032> as i sayd i   was not able to install kubuntu next to it so i installed only kubuntu and deleted windows partition
<Guest37032> now im trying to install win 7 first and kubuntu after that
<Guest37032> i need to use some windows programs sometimes
<Guest37032> so the i get the error when i insert win cd and restart the comp.
<thelionroars> Guest37032, the manufacturer might have advice on how to install Windows 7 on your laptop
<thelionroars> once that's done installing kubuntu beside it will be easier
<Guest37032> yeah i know that
<soee> i wonder why you couldn't install Kubuntu next to Win8 :)
<skreech__> Guest37032: What laptop?
<Guest37032> samsung chronos 7
<skreech__> When you say the win7. Did the laptop come with a Windows 7 ?
<Guest37032> no it come with win 8
<Guest37032> i dont want win 8
<Guest37032> and there was some issues installing linux beside to win 8
<skreech__> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/howtoguide/N0000137/9509/95656/NP700Z3A-S01US
<skreech__> >_>
<skreech__> That's the page on installing Windows on that laptop
<skreech__> http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/NP700Z3A-S01US?
<Guest37032> does anybody know why konqueror wont load favicon when i bookmark the page. Favikon is shown on url bar but when i bookmark the page it wont show the favicon in bookmark toolbar
<excognac> hi all. if i have a live-usb stick with boot-repair on it and laptop wouln't boot from it even boot order is properly set, is there anyway to use it while having an old kubuntu live-cd functioning properly?
<excognac> the usb stick was created with sudo dd if=... of= so i assume it's ok
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<exosus> should i be worried if i try to resize ntfs partition with KDE part manager and  it's been on 16% for about 15 min?
<Pupnik> resizing can take a long time
 * ablyss is upgrading to 13.04
<exosus> yeah, it's working. I was asking because it was taking so long only  just to prepare before resizing
<BluesKaj> exosus:  if the resize is large then it has to move a lot of data,then it can take hours
<ablyss> exosus, don't worry, my upgrade is taking pretty long too
<frank67> Hi everybody, I've installed Kubuntu 13.10 beta2 amd64 and I want to edit mp3 files via Kwave so I have also installed libmad0,lame and libid3 in order to have Kwave import of mp3 working but it doesn't, should I file a bug against Kwave?
<frank67> TIA
<BluesKaj> frank67:  best to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ablyss> upgrade complete...time to reboot
<simon> hello
<rodnice> adsf\
<rodnice> hello?
<poee> hi. is the update notification that came out today for an LTS?
<rodnice> hello
<rodnice> is anyone here?
<poee> yes
<poee> hi rodnice
<rodnice> hello poee
<rodnice> I'm new to all this
<rodnice> :-(
<Guest66340> hellow
<rodnice> hello
<rodnice> is it possible to run iTunes on Linux?
<rodnice> hello?
<Guest69712> hola como estan
<TheLordOfTime> rodnice, hiya
<TheLordOfTime> rodnice, the way to check the answer to your question is to check the wine compatibility DB
<TheLordOfTime> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TheLordOfTime> rodnice, and then look up iTunes under the appdb link there
<TheLordOfTime> from my experience, you can get iTunes to sorta work, but it can't be used for syncing iphones and such reliably under Linux
<rodnice> hey\sorry
<rodnice> (just a second)
<rodnice> thanks TL
<rodnice> man, no iTunes for Linux? I don't really care but all these Apple addicts I have as friends... I'm trying to sell them on Linux
<TheLordOfTime> rodnice, Apple doesn't like Linux :P
<TheLordOfTime> it's apple's fault.
<rodnice> Ahhh! I thought so!
<TheLordOfTime> that's basically the only reason I keep Windows around - iTUnes + games.
<rodnice> O/S wars!
<TheLordOfTime> rodnice, you'd need to figure out Wine (windows application) compatibility
<TheLordOfTime> and i know for a fact iTunes in Wine doesn't behave well with iOS devices
<TheLordOfTime> sync doesn't work very well
<rodnice> ok, Wine compatibility list at WineHQ
<rodnice> gotcha
<TheLordOfTime> rodnice, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347  <--
<TheLordOfTime> just go there
<rodnice> I refuse to ever own an apple device, so I'm ignorant of all that
<TheLordOfTime> looks like 11.0.4 has meh results
<TheLordOfTime> well, gold results on certain versions of Wine
<TheLordOfTime> but, AFAICT, it's got mostly garbage or bronze ratings
<TheLordOfTime> which don't make it look all that well supported
<TheLordOfTime> i'd have to dig around in the specific test cases posted, and I"m too lazy/busy to do that today
<rodnice> lol man thank you so much though for helping me out
<rodnice> I'm reading up on it now
<rodnice> so where is everyone else?  I'm not sure if I'm even doing this IRC thing properly
<Daskreech> TheLordOfTime: Why do you have Itunes?
<TheLordOfTime> Daskreech, because my phone is an iPhone
<TheLordOfTime> so OS updates requires iTunes
<TheLordOfTime> Daskreech, but i also have a requirement for Visio for stuff which necessitates Windows so...
<TheLordOfTime> it's more of a side effect of needing things that only work on Windows
<TheLordOfTime> (dual boot!)
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> They still require ITunes to interfacewith an IOS device?
<rodnice> i don't have an iPhone myself, but I want to be able to be a resource to friends and family
<Daskreech> I doubt that iTunes would ever be a good fit on Linux
<rodnice> awww
<rodnice> OK
<Daskreech> It's a Unix Program written to be out of sync in  UNIX land ported to Windows and translated to Linux which is also breaking UNIX conventions and going in the opposite direction of Apple
<Daskreech> But I honestly find people steeped in Apple without knowledge to be on the far end of the spectrum of people  opposite of those who enjoy Linux
<rodnice> Yes, I'm somewhat of an inbetweener... never understood an MP3 player that costs more than $40, yet not smart enough to be good on Linux
<rodnice> I plan on committing myself to Linux for the next 12 months
<Daskreech> I don't think at this point you need to be smart to be on linux
<Daskreech> To (ab)use it well yes :)
<Daskreech> but My mom used Linux for a few months and she's not used computers before
<rodnice> lol
<Daskreech> rodnice: How long have you been using Linux?
<rodnice> Um, since 2 weeks ago
<rodnice> and I have my fairly computer illiterate friend converted too lol
<rodnice> but like I suspected, he's doing as good as me since I need to unlearn Windows
<rodnice> I'm on Kubuntu 13 x32 and I gave him Mint 15 x32
<rodnice> "Could not connect to the iTunes store" ... yeah, my attempt just bombed
<Daskreech> Yeah It does some strange things :)
<rodnice> grr... I think lol
<Daskreech>  I'd say in another 3 weeks You'll know if you want to stick around
<rodnice> Philosophically, I want to stick with Linux
<Daskreech> But Kubuntu is pretty neat :)
<Daskreech> Drink deep or not at all :)
<rodnice> yeah, I'm ready
<Daskreech> what's the philosophy? ?
<rodnice> Less pirated software I would need to function
<rodnice> nice little cool educational programs
<rodnice> and I wanna be a computer nerd!
<Daskreech> That will work :)
<rodnice> I wanna be good like the command-line addicts
<lordievader> Whoo command-line addicts, now that's a good addiction :)
<Daskreech> rodnice: I'd say keep one open so you can play with it and you can read up on !bash
<Daskreech> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rodnice> OK, noob question, what should I use the command line for normally?
<rodnice> I'm not a server admin (yet)
<rodnice> I need some sort of mental work flow for using the command line
<lordievader> rodnice: The fun thing about linux is that the command line can replace the entire desktop. Imagine doing (most) of the things you do on a desktop in the terminal :)
<lordievader> Most cases this isn't very practical though...
<rodnice> It sounds amazing, I just want to make it a reality
<lordievader> rodnice: Read a lot about the terminal (this includes man-pages) and try stuff out (perhaps in a vm).
<rodnice> yeah, I'm about to make use of several library books.  I managed to get through a 300 page  Ubuntu book last week
<rodnice> I wrote down all the commands in there (only located in the last chapter).
<rodnice> but it's like, now what?
<rodnice> make directories all day long?
<rodnice> mkdir -now--thendelete
<lordievader> rodnice: Learn new commands, make bash-scripts with those commands, explore, experiment :)
<rodnice> ahhh bash scripts... is that like a file that runs all of my codes all at once?
<rodnice> I apologize for my basic questions
<lordievader> rodnice: A bash script contains lines of commands, when run the bash interpreter serially goes over each line and runs the command.
<rodnice> oh sweet! I've been trying to do something like that with these 9 lines of code I keep using
<rodnice> I'll research that
<lordievader> rodnice: For example this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6172879/ A script to either load or set the gamma of a monitor.
<rodnice> whoa... OK, I'm understanding. how do you run it? Go to console and  just say run foo?
<rodnice> konsole*
<rodnice> dumb question
<rodnice> forget I asked that lol... just type the file name, correct?
<lordievader> rodnice: If it has execution rights you can just call it with ./<name-of-script> (assuming here you are in the same folder as the script).
<rodnice> of course... thanks man
<rodnice> hm... so I can burn a CD with command line?
<rodnice> a/s/l? (do we still say that in chat?)
<lordievader> rodnice: You can probably burn a cd, yes. a/s/l?? Not something I'm familiar with.
<rodnice> oh lol sorry age/gender/location
<lordievader> rodnice: Ah you are one of those. You know what I say to people who ask those kind of things? Stick around long enough and you'll find out ;)
<rodnice> oh ok, lol I didn't really care but my friend was amazed that I'm talking with someone (he's newish to the computer world).
<rodnice> where is everyone else?
<lordievader> !idle
<lordievader> Hmm... well that doesn't work, most are idling. Anyhow this is starting to become a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic.
<rodnice> oh
<rodnice> how do I get there?
<kristal> Soo... what metapackage should I select for a non-bloated kde install in Ubuntu that's pretty much Kubuntu.
<tagezi> HELP LIST
<tagezi> HELP LIST
<rodnice> Ubuntu Customization Kit... any ideas?
<r_rios> Hey. I updated to 13.10 beta 2 and now enabling opengl makes kwin freeze. Known problem? Intel graphics here.
<BluesKaj> r_rios: best to ask in #ubuntu+1 , it's the 13.10 support chat
<r_rios> BluesKaj: Thanks
<BluesKaj> r_rios: np
#kubuntu 2014-09-22
<Guest30490>   
<Deet`> i've forgotten how to edit the grub menu. i'm dual booting linux and windows 7 on a netbook. it's currently set to boot to linux first, but i need it to go to windows instead
<Deet`> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Leon649018> Good night I have this problem
<Leon649018> perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:         LANGUAGE = "en:es:en",         LC_ALL = (unset),         LC_TIME = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_MONETARY = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_ADDRESS = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_TELEPHONE = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_NAME = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_MEASUREMENT = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_IDENTIFICATION = "en_CO.UTF-8",         LC_NUMERIC = "e
<Leon649018> Can somebody help me?
<Leon649018> ???
<turboroo> so I am installing windows 7 under Virtualbox on my Latitude 5520 core i3 laptop.. You guys think it will run well on a SSD?
<turboroo> only reason I am doing this is to run Quickbooks alongside of a few other programs I am honestly sick of windows I work with that crap everyday.
<turboroo> so I am installing windows 7 under Virtualbox on my Latitude 5520 core i3 laptop.. You guys think it will run well on a SSD?
<TheFakeazneD525> eh, probably
<turboroo> sounds like a winner
<TheFakeazneD525> :P
<Hrmx1> Hej is there a way to list installed certificates by the serial number
<fujio> Hi, what network manager does kubuntu use by default?
<TheFakeazneD525> NetworkManager
<fujio> Good to know, thanks
<Tubero> puro quassel ang narito a
<Tubero> quassel is good kasi
<Tubero> hi aiden
<juanr> como puedo solucionar en qwit ,error trying oath ,,,he probado en varias distros y siempre lo mismo ahora con kubuntu igual...gracias
<hateball> !es | juanr
<ubottu> juanr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hateball> or maybe it is !pt ? I dunno
<juanr> thank you very much.............
<agaida_> !seen apachelogger
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<lordievader> agaida_: He is usually in #kubuntu-devel
<agaida_> thanks
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<zenbop> Hi all. I have a very simple question : what version of firefox is in 4.1, when it is up to date ? In the end, I wonder if it like some debians for which software get updated with the most stable versions, and not for the most up to date release.
<lordievader> zenbop: 4.1? Do you mean 14.10?
<lordievader> !info firefox utopic
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 32.0+build1-0ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 34857 kB, installed size 86067 kB
<zenbop> Oh... perfect lordievader and ubottu !! Thanks for this quick answer !!
<zenbop> :)
<davls82> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<davls82> does anybody know how do i configure my logitech c270 webcam?
<Guest75791> Hi, i have some problems with my audio. I try using my system for a daw. But whenever i was using jack and quit jack, i get no more sound till I give up and reboot. i try restarting pulseaudio with /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart. But without any result
<Guest75791> Currently i am in exactyl this position, i would love to receive instructions on how to make my sound work again
<lordievader> Guest75791: That was the precise reason I gave up on Linux for sound processing.
<lordievader> Jack doesn't release ALSA after it has quit.
<Guest75791> Ist there something i can do about it?
<lordievader> Last time I used Jack there wasn't, now this is quite a while ago. Things might have changed.
<Guest75791> I tried alsa force-reload
<Guest75791> Seems to work
<Guest75791> Yea, now that u told me where the proble is, its ez. If jack wont release alsa, just kill and restart alsa :)
<lordievader> Kind of ugly, ain't it?
<Guest75791> true, but working. I will just make a script to automate this so i dont have to do it manually every time
<Guest75791> Do u have any experience with win-vst on linux? I heard about dssi but i have never used it - and i rely heavily on steinberg and NI plugins. The Bitwig DAW seems promising , but a bit too expensive. Compared to Cubase i miss some of my main features
<ikonia> Guest75791: vst on linux = wine = poor,
<ikonia> Guest75791: for a daw, use the native OS
<Guest75791> And i hoped there was a way to not buy a new mac ^^
<ikonia> it's the realistic answer
<Guest75791> Rly. i hate my workflows. I use mac for audio production win for gaming and linux for programming/work. It sucks
<alvin> Does plasma5 invents locales?
<hateball> Guest75791: What audio software do you use on linux? Did you try rosegarden?
<ikonia> rose garden will not support win vst's
<Guest75791> Im using Bitwig at moment, I have tried Ardour. Rosegarden is a nice little hobby-project . I rly love the notation-functionality buit in the end rosegarden is a joke when it comes to editing/mixing
<ikonia> right tools for the job, which includes the right OS
<lordievader> ^ is the reason I still use Windows.
<BluesKaj> Guest75791, ardour uses the jack system, have you looked at it, seems it might be familiar to you if you're used to cubebase etc
<lordievader> Even though I like Linux a lot there simply are jobs that it is not the right tool for. Sound processing included.
<Guest75791> Every DAW on linux is built upon jack in my experience. Well I didnt buy a mac for no reason. So ill stick to Cubase and OS X for the next years. But i have the feeling there are changes approachung
<ikonia> there are no changes coming
<lordievader> Guest75791: You buy a Mac to run audio processing software in Linux? Have you looked at Pro Tools?
<Guest75791> Sry for the misunderstandings. I am currently on my Desktop-PC which i use for gaming and programming. MY mac is in my dedicated studio room. Running OS X of course. Butr somehow i want to get rid of windows and mac
<ikonia> Guest75791: not realistic for either games or audio production
<hateball> Surely that depends on what you play
<ikonia> I don't  believe so
 * hateball games only via Steam on Linux
<Guest75791> Dota is wroking fine under linux surprisingly
<Guest75791> http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=259&t=419383
<mr-rich> Where does dpkg store its logs?
<lordievader> mr-rich: /var/log/dpkg.log
<mr-rich> lordievader: thanks ... something wierd just happened ... a strange icon  appeared in my task bar and I clicked on it. Thought it was software update, but it immediatly asked for my PW ... without thinking, I put in my PW and it installed something without telling me what it was ... checked the logs and found it was Firefox local packages. Never saw an update happen that way before ...
<lordievader> mr-rich: I never use GUI updaters/package managers. Don't really know what it could have been.
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, did you launch FF just previous to the icon appearing
<mr-rich> rebooted and launched FF friday ... didn't notice teh icon ...
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, could have been a FF upgrade if you have auto updates enabled in the package manager
<davls82> anybody there?
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask davls82
<Graf_Westerholt> !ask | davls82
<ubottu> davls82: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<davls82> logitich webcam c270 don't works good i have kubuntu 14.04 how can i configure it properly?
<skinux> Does setting CTRL_ALT_BKSP in xinitrc/hal policy file require a system restart to work?
<Grujsqq> hi.i have samsung n210 plus with 1.66ghz and 2gb ram... can you tell me are the kubuntu perfect for this netbook? my english is bad sorry
<BluesKaj> Grujsqq, kubuntu will run on your netbook, but it won't be real fast
<Grujsqq> what is your recomended? only linux interest me
<skinux> I guess no one uses CTRL+ALT+BKSP anymore?
<lordievader> skinux: It's off by default. Guess not many people even know of it's existance.
<navigat0r> привет
<gbanamou> f
<aoa_> Small black box corruption when scroll page on firefox
<aoa_> how i fix it ?
<aoa_> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66448-Small-black-box-corruption-when-scroll-firefox-intel-HD-4000&p=359090#post359090
<aoa_> i need help
<Darknet> hey, so i made the mistake of installing kubuntu on my computer, now i want to remove it completely, but i cant see the uninstall file in the "uninstall a program" of my windows 8.
<Darknet> any tips on how to remove it completely ?
<mr-rich> Darknet: dual boot?
<mr-rich> Darknet: and why exactly was it a mistake?
<Walex2> Darknet: there are a number of pages on Kubuntu/Ubuntu removal, and which one depends on how you installed it. The standard install is to put it in its own partitions, so usually uninstallation means: 1) remove the relevant partition 2) reinstall the MS-Windows boot code if you use the Kubuntu boot code.
<Darknet> mr-rich: i think it was a mistake, because my pc is not good enough to run an os into an os. (vmware) and it was lagging, i got error message about everything... now i wanna remove it
<Darknet> and yes it was dualboot
<Darknet> Walex2: well then show me a link, because i can't find any about windows 8 its on the same drive as win 8.1 so no partition, i tried to make it install itself on another drive, but it refused... kinda wierd.
<Walex2> Darknet: then yiou have to find where you installed it... Try using 'disktype' from Kubuntu. Or the storage manager from MS-Windows.
<kubuntu> ola
<Guest56170> alguien que hable espanol
<Walex2> !es
<Walex2> ,es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Darknet> useless..
<Darknet> how would someone change the "boot screen" to go back how it was. (booting windows 8 only)
<Darknet> i can't believe this damm os is so hard to remove...
<Darknet> anyone?
<iolinux> ciaoo
<skinux> How do we switch between Konsole tabs using keyboard?
<skinux> Nevermind. Found it.
<skinux> Which package has configure for compiling sources?
<Merkk> Hey guys, needing some help with a fresh Kubuntu install that won't even try to boot
<LogicalDash> I've got a bluetooth adapter built into my computer. Kubuntu detects this but when I right click the bluetooth docklet and choose Configure Bluetooth, it always says my default adapter is not visible, even if I have previously clicked the "Fix It" button, even if I have set the adapter to Always Visible.
#kubuntu 2014-09-23
<Jon_> anyone here
<Jon_> i'm a new kubuntu user. installed full Ubuntu with Unity. I like Kubuntu. But I have problem. If I show the Trash icon on the task manager panel and then proceed to move it right of the clock just left of the Panel Tool Box then when I relog in I'll get a black screen.
<Jon_> if the trash icon is not right of the clock readout then I don't seem to get the problem
<Jon_> i am using 14.04 LTS Ubuntu with the KDE Kubuntu installed
<Jon_> problem is if anybody can duplicate my problem then they might lose their appearance settings... if i use "sudo rm -rf .kde/share/config/plasma-*" after pressing ctrl-alt-f2 and enterining user/pswrd then it will allow me to log in but deletes the settings
<Jon_> i alos tried eeleting all the config settings but the problem remains
<Jon_> i need a suggestion of where to go to find help about this
<flameaway> Hello
<flameaway> I'm having a bit of trouble with a Kubuntu install.  I install it and then it refuses to boot to that install.
<flameaway> Any help would be appreciated
<flameaway> What is strange that I can see the encrypted volume.  But when I take the CD out of the drive and reboot, K asks me to insert boot media and hit enter
<flameaway> Anyone?
<flameaway> {sighs}
<flameaway> could really used some help here...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<amministratore> chi ha vista ita
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<fujio> how do I stop networkmanager in kubuntu?
<fujio> Tehre is no init script in kubuntu
<tsimpson> "sudo service network-manager stop"
<rberg> yep it looks to be a upstart job so its in /etc/init/ not init.d
<fujio> thanks that worked
<PieandVinyl> Hi ladies and gents. I'm having wireless dropouts on my new lappy with an haswell intel 7260. Tends to be stable after turning the wifi on and off a few times and networkmanager shows a good connection when there isn't one. Anyone got any ideas? Even if generic?
<hateball> PieandVinyl: what release/kernel are you running?
<hateball> In my experience it can take Intel some time to catch up with their newer chipset modules
<PieandVinyl> 14.04 and 3.13.0-35. You're probably right.
<hateball> PieandVinyl: You could try using backported modules, or a newer kernel
<hateball> PieandVinyl: Googling for your chipset + kernel usually turns up interesting results :)
<PieandVinyl> Same old story, googled everything but never thought of that search term. There's some interesting results indeed. Cheers, I'll have a read.
<hateball> hmmm, is there no linux-backports-modules package any longer...
<ozooner__> PieandVinyl, I have same intel chipset and dropouts with 3.13. Upgrading to 3.15 (or 3.16) solved the issue
<PieandVinyl> ozooner_: Ah right. That's good news!
<PieandVinyl> hateball: I'll have a look at a newer kernel then!
<hateball> PieandVinyl: Good luck in your quest for stable wifi :)
<frop> hello
<Mdgd`> Hey guys
<frop> I'm running a Live-Kubuntu from an USB-key and I'm having problems using "mplayer" and smb:// streams
<Mdgd`> Does anyone know if it is possible to install Kubuntu with LVM and an encrypted partition, using a manual partition scheme? NOT using the entire disk?
<frop> I installed VLC and I can watch these stream just right
<frop> even tried to install gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad with no success
<Mdgd`> I was referred to the "alternate" CD in a forum post but A. it's broken, B. it's discontinued as of 12.something
<Mdgd`> Seems like a pretty drastic downgrade if that's really the case..
<frop> did you try something like this? http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-lvm-partitions/
<Mdgd`> frop, I've already made the partitions, but the Kubuntu installer doesn't supported LVM crypts.
<Mdgd`> Unless you're prepared to wipe your HDD
<Mdgd`> Which kinda strikes me like offering people the option of installing a door lock.
<Mdgd`> As long as they're willing to replace all their windows with doors.
<Mdgd`> Pretty ludicrous demand to set..
<shadeslayer> Mdgd`: re using manual partitioning scheme, no
<shadeslayer> fwiw there is no manual partitioning scheme, since you can just resize lvm partitions on the fly
<shadeslayer> so seems pointless
<Mdgd`> shadeslayer, okay. Are you familiar with a Linux distro that *does* support it?
<Mdgd`> Fedora?
<shadeslayer> not off the top of my head
<Mdgd`> Haha
<Mdgd`> Oh man if only
<shadeslayer> why can't you just resize lvm partitions after installation?
<shadeslayer> also
<Mdgd`> I tried, but maybe those tools were discontinued with 12 too..
<shadeslayer> you could technically preseed it
<shadeslayer> !preseeding
<shadeslayer> hm nope
<BluesKaj> Mdgd`, i assume you've read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<Mdgd`> I followed the Ubuntu tutorial on LVM resizing - first half was redundant as everything was set by default, second half just spat out errors.
<lordievader> Mdgd`: The mini iso can setup encrypted lvm partitions however you like.
<Mdgd`> Mini iso?
<shadeslayer> or you know, preseeding
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordievader> Mdgd`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Mdgd`> Thanks guys
<Mdgd`> Does *this* one support wifi?
<shadeslayer> Mdgd`: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-using.html & https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<shadeslayer> Mdgd`: mini ISO doesn't support wifi I think
<shadeslayer> haven't tried it though
<Mdgd`> Oh well. As long as it can set up a single LVM crypt alongside other partitions, and it supports KDE, I'll take it.
<shadeslayer> Mdgd`: search for partitioning on the second link
<Mdgd`> Alright, I gotta cut this connection to run this install
<Mdgd`> Thanks for the help fellas
<BluesKaj> good luck Mdgd`
<frop> ok, seems like will be impossible use smplayer and media stored on a samba share
<frop> is there really no solution to this?
<frop> ...guess an http/ftp server will do :P
<BluesKaj> frop, on your LAN?
<frop> yes
<frop> I can browse the share in dolphin
<frop> I can play the media with VLC
<frop> just can't using smplayer
<frop> nor the default kubuntu videoplayer
<BluesKaj> frop, I've experienced the same problem with mplayer and dragonplayer, they aren't quite as advanced in terms of streaming options as VLC
<frop> it's not about the player itself...more likely it's KDE/kio fault
<frop> using ubuntu (and .gvfs) there's no such problem
<BluesKaj> well, frop that was my experience, it could be a kio problem, but I use VLC as default so I guess it's immaterial in my case. Have you considered filing a bug? or asking in #kubuntu-devel
<frop> seems like the "kio" bug is an old one :)
<BluesKaj> no doubt ..unfortunately media in and out seems to take a back seat on kde in general
<frop> trying now, via ftp...let's see
<frop> eheh, works perferctly
<frop> gonna uninstall vlc
<frop> it bugs out sometimes, leaving the media without audio
<fuorviatos> guys I've probably found a crtical  bug in fglrx or KDE screenserver. How can I find out which one is the cause?
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, describe your issue in more detail
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: when using fglrx driver after suspending and waking up with the kscreensaver a hang occurs
<fuorviatos> the only solution is to hard-reboot
<fuorviatos> no such issue with intel driver
<lordievader> fuorviatos: Haven't seen that issue here.
<fuorviatos> lordievader - does that mean it is not an issue ;) ?
<BluesKaj> fuorviatos, ok, what about desktop effects and OpenGL settings, any issues there?
<lordievader> fuorviatos: No, it just means that I can not confirm it ;)
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: not really - because intel works like a charm with them
<fuorviatos> I suppose it is a fglrx-related bug
<BluesKaj> so you have a hybrid gpu setup
<fuorviatos> Yep
<fuorviatos> which is supposed to work without problems with 14.04
<fuorviatos> it already did with 12.04
<fuorviatos> that's why I'm kind of excluding the hardware here
<BluesKaj> if your high level gpu was nvidia we could probly help, but amd/ati is more difficult
<fuorviatos> I'm gonna open this as a bug under fglrx package upstream
<lordievader> It might very well be the hybrid thing, I can imagine such things are tricky.
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj: out of my curiosity - why is nvidia easier to solve?
<lordievader> And that something is supposed to work doesn't mean it works.
<BluesKaj> yes, but make sure you include the dual gpus in the explanation
<fuorviatos> lordievader: Well, it should because 12.04 introduced a special xorg and kernel to support such chipsets. This was official support by Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> intel/nivida has more optional support as well as bumblebee
<lordievader> fuorviatos: Have you looked in the logs what might be the issue?
<fuorviatos> BluesKaj, lordievader - please note that my issue doesn't occur while switching
<fuorviatos> lordievader: I cannot see nothing in the logs
<lordievader> fuorviatos: So you can see something :P
<fuorviatos> ;)
<fuorviatos> Thanks for the support
<fuorviatos> Try to report that
<fuorviatos> what is the package name of kde screensaver?
<lordievader> fuorviatos: kscreensaver
<skinux> I'm looking for some help configuring "Windows" key to open KDE Menu.
<lordievader> skinux: Last time I checked that wasn't possible, since the Windows key (super) is a modifier.
<skinux> Okay
<SonikkuAmerica> Shoot, I was going to tell skinux to bind it to Alt+F1
<veqz> how can I install gstreamer1.0 on 14.04?
<genii> !info gstreamer1.0-x
<ubottu> gstreamer1.0-x (source: gst-plugins-base1.0): GStreamer plugins for X11 and Pango. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1~ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 61 kB, installed size 290 kB
<genii> Hm.
<cjwelborn> I binded mine to Meta + Z, they're very close together so it's almost like a plain 'Meta' key press. I have all kinds of shortcut keys that I use. It's so much faster than using the mouse when you are already typing.
<cjwelborn> bound*
<finetundra> hello. i have a printer/scanner combo. the thig will print fine but i'm unable to figure out how to setup the scanning function
<finetundra> it is an hp color laserjet cm2320nf
<finetundra> it is detected in simple scan but will not try to scan for some reason
<valorie> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<valorie> might be something there for you, finetundra
#kubuntu 2014-09-24
<dbc254> clear
<dbc254> Is there a way to compress a single file into multiple parts?
<TomBrady> !ops | Stop Sinning NOW REPENT
<ubottu> Stop Sinning NOW REPENT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<TomBrady> !ops | Stop Sinning NOW REPENT
<ubottu> Stop Sinning NOW REPENT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<TomBrady> !ops | Stop Sinning NOW REPENT
<ubottu> Stop Sinning NOW REPENT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<Py331> I just installed kubuntu from USB and I'm getting a kernel panic not syncing. no init. Any ideas? I've googled but haven't found anything that helped. I just did a normal install.
<rmf304> So I have Kubuntu 10.10 and an Android phone, when I set the phone to USB tether for my internet Kubuntu shows it as USB0 networking device, but I still have no connection to the internet
<rmf304> Can anyone help?
<valorie> Py331: did you verify the usb write?
<valorie> 10.10!
<valorie> not sure that is still supported....
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> yes, that's been out of support for two years, rmf304
<rmf304> That leads me to my next question, do you think if I were to download 14.10 I'd have better success?
<rmf304> Would it recognize the androind phone like it should?
<valorie> I wouldn't go that far -- 14.10 is only in beta
<valorie> 14.04 is stable, and LTS
<rmf304> So that would be my best bet then?
<valorie> easy enough to burn an ISO to a thumbdrive and see how it runs
<valorie> if it's too new, 12.04 is also LTS
<rmf304> I figured 10.10 would recognize an android phone and work without any issue. Ah well. Never opposed to upgrading. :D
<valorie> that's really old
<valorie> 14.10 and KDE Connect work really well with my android phone
<rmf304> Well, at some point it worked fine. Because, it loaded the google page without issue. After that it just stopped.
<rmf304> So I'm wondering actually if I did something in the connection settings that messed it up
<valorie> well, you can always move that config file
<valorie> most of them are in ~/.kde/share/apps
<rmf304> Also, I was told to try easy tether for Android. to do so you have to copy a file from the phone to the box in question and install the package. It's a .deb package, and keeps getting an error as not recognized. Any suggestioins there?
<rmf304> *suggestions
<valorie> we don't have anything like that packaged that I know of
<valorie> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<rmf304> Ohh!
<rmf304> I think I used the wrong installer utility then
<rmf304> Im fairly new to Linux that's not setting up an IRCd lol
<turboroo> hello
<turboroo> do i have voice?
<turboroo> hello there anyone out there?
<tekkbuzz> nope
<turboroo> damn
<valorie> turboroo: this is a help chan
<valorie> how can we help ya?
<turboroo> I heard I can resize my partition with a live boot
<turboroo> is this easy?
<valorie> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<turboroo> I have one at the beginning of the drive I want to merge with my linux partition
<turboroo> thank you valorie
<valorie> some might call it easy, I do not
<valorie> but it is possible to do with the live CD, yes
<turboroo> ok so i have a /, a boot, a swap, what else do i need?
<turboroo> i am imagining that is going to work. I am just flying by the seam of my pants but it seemed to work for me I am running kubuntu and windows 7 in a virtualbox
<turboroo> Can someone tell me your opinion on virtualbox vs VMware on directx support for lite gaming?
<turboroo> please?
<turboroo> *boot, swap, and / or root
<turboroo> does anyone run VMware?
<tekkbuzz> turboroo: try asking on #vbox
<valorie> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<davls82> hi all
<Acute> Quick question, why would a Kubuntu install CD ask for a password?
<TheFakeazneD525> It shouldn't
<TheFakeazneD525> Acute: did you download kubuntu from the site
<Acute> Yes
<hateball> Acute: At what point does it ask for a password?
<Acute> i put it in, it gives the loading screen with the little keyboard = guy thing at the bottom
<Acute> then shows what appears to be a login screen
<Acute> i downloaded kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<valorie> Acute: just hit return?
<Acute> doesn't work
<Acute> i've tried return, root, toor, password, pass, etc
<valorie> Acute: did you verify the checksum of your burned image?
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * TheFakeazneD525 slides lordievader a mocha
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm good
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: what's the best way to back up a PPA list and package list
<TheFakeazneD525> as well as backup of the home folder
<TheFakeazneD525> to move to another machine
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Copy/rsync the necessary stuff?
<TheFakeazneD525> is there any way to automate the backup of the home folder?
<TheFakeazneD525> because there's a program to backup package lists
<hateball> !backup
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: dirvish
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<theother> ..
<lordievader> ?
<theother> wer bist du?
<lordievader> !german | theother
<ubottu> theother: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<theother> oh, kay, sry
<lordievader> And I am here ;)
<theother> and who are you?
<lordievader> !offtopic | theother
<ubottu> theother: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dudine> hey
<lordievader> o/
<theother> wazzup?
<theother> is this server only for kubuntu-users?
<hateball> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<theother> damn macros :D
<theother> have to go, bye
<alvin> Is there a PPA for KDE 4.14.1
<alvin> I'd like to update because I'm starting to miss Kmail
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MichaelP> is 64 bit going to run any better then 32 bit on 3 gig of ram ?
<Graf_Westerholt> MichaelP, no, it even could be more slowly.
<MichaelP> Graf_Westerholt: ok thanks.. just wondered....so then stick with 32 bit until i upgrade ram ?
<Graf_Westerholt> MichaelP, I would do so.
<Graf_Westerholt> MichaelP, but more RAM usually means a faster system. ;)
<Graf_Westerholt> Today 4 GB RAM is not that expensive.
<MichaelP> Ok got a Dell inspiron 1525 laptop yesterday for $100
<Graf_Westerholt> ah
<Graf_Westerholt> And the Laptop has 3 GB RAM?
<MichaelP> Thats what system resorces says
 * Graf_Westerholt has a RAM-Stick with 8 MB here. :D
<MichaelP> Just need get a new fan for it... It wants to rattle off and on
<Graf_Westerholt> :D
<Graf_Westerholt> I can give you 8 MB of RAM, MichaelP ;)
<MichaelP> my old hp had 8 gig in it
<BluesKaj> recommend 64 bit since most apps are now written for 64
<Graf_Westerholt> ok, BluesKaj, did not know that.
<Graf_Westerholt> I have also 128 MB RAM stick. :D
<MichaelP> how much for the ram
<Graf_Westerholt> LOL
<BluesKaj> Graf_Westerholt, there are still a few like google earth etc that are still 32 bit, but not many
<Graf_Westerholt> BluesKaj, I am running Google Earth on 64 Bit. ;)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That depends on the compiler. Source code doesn't (really) care for architecture.
<BluesKaj> yes 32 runs fine on 64 bit systems just can't access more than 4G ram
<BluesKaj> lordievader, ppl  go with 64bit because of the increased address space
 * Graf_Westerholt would upgrade to 4 GB RAM (or more) to solve this problem. ;)
<lordievader> BluesKaj: I know, but saying that something is written for 64 bit is in most cases not true. Only very few programs actually make use of the 64 bit length.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, well, more knowlegable users than have always recommended 64bit if I have such HW and I will continue to recommend it because of future
<BluesKaj> the future , that is
<rberg> to add to the confusion some processors support PAE which allows up to 64G of ram on 32bit
<Guest69573> hi
<skrite> hey all
<BluesKaj> hey skrite
<ChristophK> Hey, thought someone might help me out, for whatever reason I can't login with one of my users anymore
<ChristophK> I get the error message "could not start ksmserver, check your installation"
<ChristophK> Anyone has an idea what could cause it? already moved my .kde directory to have a fresh start, but didn't help
<BluesKaj> ChristophK, nvidia gpu ?
<ChristophK> Nvidia optimus, but already switched in bios to intel
<ChristophK> didn't help though
<Okitain> ChristophK: do other DEs start?
<ChristophK> I have two users, so I can log in with one user but not with my other one (my main user)
<ChristophK> starting with startx works, but is not fully functional then
<ChristophK> so, though it must be a configuration issue somehow related to that user
<Okitain> well, you can try installing, say, XFCE, and starting it
<Okitain> it may be privilege issues for all i know
<ChristophK> so you'd think I could not log into XFCE either?
<Okitain> You can try.
<Okitain> If a problem doesn't go away with a clean .kde, then anything is possible.
<Okitain> also, searching for logs would not hurt.
<Okitain> (/var/log/Xorg.0.log, .xsession-errors and /var/log/kdm.log)
<ChristophK> just read through /usr/bin/starkde and see where the error is thrown, but don't really check whats going on in that check
<ChristophK> will check the logs
<lordievader> Instead of the kdm log, look in the lightdm log ;)
<TheFakeazneD525> ^
<TheFakeazneD525> LightDM is default on *buntu
<BluesKaj> ChristophK, what about bumblebee, have you looked into that ?
<Okitain> thanks lordievader!
<ChristophK> nothing obvious in the logs
<ChristophK> have had bumblebee installed, not anymore. wouldn't think its related to bumblebee when its working for one user
<lordievader> ChristophK: Try renaming your ~/.kde dir and see if the problem persists.
<kathrin> lordievader, tried that already, unfortunately did not help. ....
<kathrin> lordievader, tried that already, unfortunately did not help. ....
<ChristophK> lordievader, tried that already, unfortunately did not help. ....
<kbroulik> shadeslayer: how's the packaging policy in kubuntu wrt qt? as in: will there be minor releases available?
<BluesKaj> ChristophK, saw a solution earlier today with Optimus, but this was on a macbook ..blacklist the intel i915 driver and make the nvidia the default...something worth exploring perhaps
<BluesKaj> ok, time to rest these old eyes ....later
<ChristophK> I'll give it a try, thx
<metempsychosis> hello! I'm currently installing kubuntu for the first time (recovering windows user) and I'm having trouble getting the correct resolution to display
<Krixvar> metempsychosis: what's going on? Not here for too long but I can give it a shot
<metempsychosis> oh hey! Im actually getting help on the ubuntu channel. thank you though!
<Krixvar> metempsychosis: no problem, I probably should be finishing this paper anyways 0.o
<Krixvar> metempsychosis: if you're still having issues though and you see me online later don't hesitate to mention or pm me and I'll hopefully see it -- just fixed a resolution issue in kubuntu myself haha
<metempsychosis> okay will do, thanks!
<Krixvar> no problem
<Guest67177> Hi all, is KDE 4.14.1 already on kubuntu-ppa ? I'm using Kubuntu 14.04 with KDE 4.14
<metempsychosis> i still need herlp if anyone is present
<TheFakeazneD525> metempsychosis: with wt
<TheFakeazneD525> wat
<metempsychosis> I'm having trouble getting my nvidia driver to display at 1080p
<TheFakeazneD525> closed source or noveau
<metempsychosis> closed source - nvidia's. the recommended driver. I was told to output a certain log in pastebin in the #ubuntu but that person disappeared after a while. pastebin.com/F5JVPjaY
<metempsychosis> *in ubuntu
#kubuntu 2014-09-25
<sa_> hi all
<sa_> are you who control my pv?
<Guest59309> Can someone help me please? I'm trying to resize the browser icon to the right of the kmenu button. Does anybody know how to do this?
<Guest59309> I'm trying to resize the browser icon to the right of the kmenu button. Does anybody know how to do this?
<jackRussel> hello i need help
<valorie> jackRussel: can you say more about what you need?
<jackRussel> jes ihave a problem with my swap partition
<valorie> what problem is that?
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<valorie> the link there might help, jackRussel ^^
<jackRussel> yes i know  i have enough but it mountet not automaticly
<hateball> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hateball> That's where you make that happen ^
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nick_name_> hey
<cornfeedhobo> anyone else having trouble with audio dropping lately?
<cornfeedhobo> well, nvm, my updates appear to answer yes
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, intel audio?
<cornfeedhobo> ya
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, there's a bug with the snd-hda-intel driver not loading after upgrades to the system , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel , usually solves the problem and a reboot is usually necessary
<cornfeedhobo> BluesKaj: yeah, i had to reboot. is this a kernel-level bug?
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, most likely if a reboot is needed
<cornfeedhobo> cool, should be easier for me to find and watch. thanks
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, that bug has been around for a long time, years in fact, but i can't figure out why it doesn't get fixed...I'm guessing because the fix is so easy
<cornfeedhobo> hmmm. i am only just now being hit by it
<cornfeedhobo> and i have had this laptop for over a year now
<cornfeedhobo> lame
<BluesKaj> I have the intel audio chip on thei laptop, but I haven't seen the bug here ...yet :)
<BluesKaj> this
<cornfeedhobo> heh. that sporadic. have to love hard to peg bugs :p
<BluesKaj> this laptop is about a year old too, Lenovo G500
<cornfeedhobo> like that kde window decoration ticket that has been open for 2+ years :p
<cornfeedhobo> ha! lenovo x1 carbon
<cornfeedhobo> i was looking at getting a system76 custom build next
<BluesKaj> cornfeedhobo, ahh nice , same machine as my daughter has... being a home user this laptop works well for me
<cornfeedhobo> yeah, more suiting. i am pretty mobile
<BluesKaj> <----retired
<cornfeedhobo> soon.... https://i.ytimg.com/vi/YKUOB8MN4Kc/hqdefault.jpg
<BluesKaj> heh :)
<amichair> does anyone know where one can find a list of tablets which can run Kubuntu (and/or linux in general)?
<davls82> Hi all
<lordievader> o/
<TheFakeazneD525> o/
<|xk05|> bash (4.3-7ubuntu1.1), tnx
<juanr> quien me puede,ayudar con qwit en kubuntu 14.04,he buscado por todos lados ,,y sigue tirando ,,error while trying oauth....gracias..
<aoa_> Dose anyone know anything about Small black box corruption when scroll page on firefox
<lordievader> !spanish | juanr
<ubottu> juanr: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> aoa_, on the fonts /
<BluesKaj> ?
<aoa_> no i googled and i find a bug reprted on https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=68410#c42
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 68410 in Driver/intel "[bisected ivb] Small black box corruption in firefox" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<aoa_> it seem driver intel HD graphic has bug
<lordievader> aoa_: From the 'worksforme' status I think it is a hard to reproduce bug.
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded ?
<aoa_> i update kubuntu any day and i use the last kernel from official repo but i have still this bug
<aoa_> please watch this video http://www.mediafire.com/watch/38280t5jhns06uk/Kazam_screencast_00000.mp4
<aoa_> it from two Month ago but now i use kubuntu 14.04.1 and still have same bug
<lordievader> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.99.910-0ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 579 kB, installed size 2814 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<lordievader> According to the bug report that version should contain the fix.
<BluesKaj> aoa_, looks like a flash problem
<aoa_> lordievade: yes is shuold be but it dosen't
<lordievader> aoa_: Also, this is #kubuntu, not #ubuntu.
<lordievader> aoa_: Reopen the bug report, I'd say.
<aoa_> yes yes i konw but this bug avilable on kubuntu too
<aoa_> i like do that but my English is not good for Comment bug
<aoa_> i never report any bug
<lordievader> Then they won't get fixed either. Developers are not wizards, though sometimes it seems like it.
<aoa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427146/
<aoa_> best recommend for me ?
<aoa_> where i report this bug ?
<aoa_> launchpad
<BluesKaj> odd haven't seen that on my laptop with intel gpu i915 driver
<aoa_> BluesKaj: have't you any bug on  i915 driver ?
<BluesKaj> aoa_, no
<aoa_> which use Intel HD graphic ? i use Intel HD 4000
<BluesKaj> yes aoa_ , same here
<aoa_> i'm confused , for what i have this bug and you haven't ?
<aoa_> how i remove driver and reinstall it ?
<BluesKaj> aoa_, what is the actual website url, what you posted is only a screenshot ...need to test the real site to see what is happening
<aoa_> i wrote topic on kubuntu froum https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?66448-Small-black-box-corruption-when-scroll-firefox-intel-HD-4000&p=359090#post359090
<aoa_> but dose not anybody answer me
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<BluesKaj> hopeless
<usb_less> hi everyone - after doing an upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS foro 14.04 - i find my usb mouse & keyboard no longer work, when kde starts
<usb_less> thats should have been *upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS FROM 14.04*
<usb_less> could my usb issue be related somehow to upgrading to kernel 3.13.0-36-generic ?
<Walex> usb_less: extremely unlikely
<Walex> usb_less: I am using that kernel myself.
<Walex> usb_less: also, the upgrade from 14.04 to 14.04.1 is rather light and uncontroversial
<Walex> usb_less: also you should not "upgrade" to 14.04.1 if you have 14.04; you should be upgrading an LTS pretty much continuously, especially for the security updates.
<usb_less> hmm. ok walesx - interestingly the usb mouse +keyboard work fine while in the bios
<Walex> usb_less: that is when 14.04.1 is officially released you should already have all the packages at that version except the version release package...
<Walex> usb_less: do they work in the character console?
<usb_less> i've read elsewhere it  may be related to IOMUU
<Walex> usb_less: also look at the output of 'lsusb'
<usb_less> or VTd
<Walex> usb_less: that could be the case, sounds strange though.
<usb_less> kk hold a mo, i'll look
<usb_less> agreed :)
<Walex> usb_less: are you running it in a VM or on the real HW?
<usb_less> no on real HW
<usb_less> lsusb --> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical
<Walex> usb_less: the mouse obviously is there, but the keyboard seems to have gone missing. Weird.
<Walex> usb_less: checked the cabling carefully? Changed the USB port "just in case"? But then it works in the BIOS...
<Walex> usb_less: are you using a KVM switch? Some unusal keyboard with a non-standard protocol?
<usb_less> nope
<usb_less> 's a pretty cheap kbrd tbh
<BluesKaj> usb_less, this wouldn't happen to be wireless usb KB and mouse ?
<usb_less> seem to remember we had tp flash the bios's on pc's  at work to get the kbrds to ever work reliably
<usb_less> no, both are wired
<BluesKaj> ok
<Walex> usb_less: tried to unplug and plug them in again after boot?
<lordievader> Look at the udevadm output when you do that.
<Walex> usb_less: I have had some similar trouble, but I use a KVM with keyboard emulation (and without) and mechanical high end keyboards with weird protocols
<usb_less> yeah i've tried the plug, unplug thing
<Walex> udevadm monitor
<Walex> usb_less: look also at 'dmesg | less' after plugging them in again
<lordievader> usb_less: Did the udevadm command show you anything when plugging it in?
<Walex> usb_less: have you put something else that draws current in nearby USB sockets?
<usb_less> no
<lordievader> Is that to Walex, or to me?
<usb_less> yeah it shows the kbd & mouse being ADDED
<lordievader> Ok, at least the kernel sees something happens.
<usb_less> yeah
<Walex> usb_less: but then why doesn't 'lsusb' list the keyboard?
<lordievader> usb_less: dmesg stays empty?
<Walex> usb_less: to get better formatting try 'lsusb | pastebinit'
<usb_less> never had any issue with 'em prior to the upgrade
<Walex> usb_less: then look at the X server log, if they are reconignized by 'udev' they ought to be appearing in there.
<usb_less> actually walesx this is what i get from lsusb -> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp.  Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp.  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045b:0210 Hitachi, Ltd  Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045b:0210 Hitachi, Ltd  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub Bus 003 Devi
<usb_less> kk let me look in the log
<lordievader> !paste | usb_less
<ubottu> usb_less: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Walex> usb_less: as I told you, use 'pastebinit'
<usb_less> ubottu - gotcha - ty
<ubottu> usb_less: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usb_less> lmfao, smartass bot
<lordievader> That's ubottu for you ;)
<Walex> usb_less: doing a search for "045b:0210" turns up some interesting articles...
<Walex> usb_less: they seem to refer to using a USB3 for a keyboard not being always a good idea.
<usb_less> didn't think mine was usb 3 tbh
<Walex> usb_less: your hard to read past does not list a USB3 hub driver...
<usb_less> yeah, that might be the case
<usb_less> seem to recall having to compile an intel nic driver for it when i initially got the board
<Walex> usb_less: 3.13 is a very recent kernel, should have everything
<usb_less> yeah
<usb_less> walex - what am i grepping the xorg log for?
<Walex> usb_less: usually 'grep evdev'
<usb_less> walesx - i can find stuff like - 4.098] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"
<usb_less> ok
<Walex> usb_less: have you checked whether they are plugged into a USB3 socket?
<usb_less> walex - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8428001/
<usb_less> erm, usb sockets are blac, not blue so assuming usb2
<Walex> usb_less: you should be seeing lines like "evdev: USB Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event10"
<Walex> usb_less: also try 'grep "config/udev: Adding input device" | pastebinit'
<usb_less> nah, i'm not seeing that walesx, only what i just posted on paste.ubuntu.com
<usb_less> sorry, i meant walex
<usb_less> ok walex, willdo
<Walex> usb_less: if those don't happen then while 'udevadm monitor' shows that 'udev' recognizes the devices, they don't get passed to the X server
<Walex> usb_less: you may have a non-standard 'xorg.conf' that disables 'udev' attachment of input devices, which used to be the default.
<usb_less> walex - that last grep just kinda sat there - had to ctrl c it.......
<usb_less> what file should i be grep'ing?
<Walex> usb_less: also try 'grep "config/udev: Adding input device" /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit'
<usb_less> walex - no doubt the xorg could be a bit iffy - as i usually use nvivia driver, but currently due to borked update, i think its prob running in vesa mode or something
<usb_less> kk walex willdo- ty
<Walex> usb_less: also 'dmesg | grep input: | tail -20 | pastebinit'
<Walex> usb_less: then also 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit' to be sure
<usb_less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8428078/
<Walex> usb_less: have you tried to do Ctrl-Alt-F1 to go to a text console and see if either works there?
<usb_less> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8428089/
<usb_less> difficult to do when kbrds not working
<Walex> usb_less: don't you have another keyboard? A PS2 keyboard?
<usb_less> currently ssh'd into the box
<Walex> usb_less: if you are logged in remotely, 'sudo chvt 01'
<usb_less> erm, lemme look
<usb_less> kk ty walex
<Walex> usb_less: the 'grep' of the X log and the 'grep' of the 'dmesg' show zero keyboard and mouse, so it is unlikely that 'udevadm monitor' showed them
<usb_less> yeah that got the box to drop to console - but keyboard didn't work
<usb_less> let me see if this old ps2 kbrd works
<Walex> usb_less: then try to find another keyboard and plug it in. Or another mouse.
<Walex> usb_less: ideally actually not a PS/2 one as that will surely :-)
<Walex> usb_less: ideally actually not a PS/2 one as that will surely :-) work
<usb_less> yeah the ps2 one works fine
<usb_less> walex - just tried an alternate usb kbrd - but still no joy
<Walex> usb_less: on a USB socket as far away from the current one as possible? So it ends up on a different hub?
<usb_less> ist ther a command line mouse utility i could test the usb mose with walex?
<usb_less> okies lemme try that
<Walex> usb_less: 'gpm'
<usb_less> ty walex - just plugged alternate usb kbrd into back usb port on board - still no joy
<TJ-> usb_less: Have you checked through the kernel log for possible USB controller/driver crashes/faults?
<usb_less> walex - sudo gpm didn't seem to do much - is that because i'mm ssh'd in?
<usb_less> no so far walex - but i will
 * Setsu Back
<Walex> usb_less: 'gpm' is a mouse server for the console
<Walex> usb_less: grep usb /proc/interrupts | pastebinit
<Walex> usb_less: do any other USB thingies work, like flash memory?
<usb_less> not tried yet walex
<usb_less> walex - doesn't look like there's any usb crash/faults in the kernal log
<Walex> usb_less: weirder and weirder
<Walex> usb_less: which motherboard is that?
<usb_less> walex - its a gigabyte Z87X-UD4H
<usb_less> though the bios is at v3 and i think their up to v9 now
<Walex> usb_less: BTW doing a search for "Z87X-UD4H usb keyboard" shows a lot of similar cases
<Walex> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1796107
<Walex> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/55506-ga-z87x-ud4h-usb-issues-frozen-mouse-keyboard-sticking-keys.html
<Walex> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1721619/z87x-ud4h-motherboard-problems.html
<Walex> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?topic=13640.0
<usb_less> ah - interesting
<usb_less> walex - was working fine - right up until i did the update
<Walex> usb_less: it was working accidentally
<usb_less> lol walex - you might have a point there
<Walex> usb_less: I would suggest a BIOS upgrade (but one of the pages says version 7 does not help, so get a later one).
<Walex> usb_less: also  changing the BIOS settings for USB might be worth trying. For example disabling entirely the USB3 chips.
<usb_less> okies walex - i'll give that a go - TY so much for your help
<usb_less> okies noted - also good advice i think walex
<Walex> usb_less: it looks like an intermittent hw bug
<usb_less> yeah, it certainly does
<Guest37712> any clonezilla fellas
<Walex> http://www.sevenforums.com/hardware-devices/319855-gigabyte-ga-z87x-ud4h-intermittent-usb-failure-mouse-keyboard.html
<lordievader> usb_less: Is there a usb legacy option in your bios?
<Walex> lordievader: good point, another thing to try.
<usb_less> yes walex there is
<lordievader> usb_less: Is it enabled? I thought for my mobo that if I disable it usb keyboards stop functioning. Never properly tested it though.
<usb_less> walex - let me check in the bios - afk a mo doing that
<Guest37712> fellas!
<TJ-> "Legacy USB" simply means the BIOS continues providing USB device HID services to the boot-loader and OS, unless they take over with their own device driver - which allows USB keyboards at boot-time, before OS is fully loaded.
<usb_less> walex - if you're still there - i flashed the bios from v3 to v8 and set USB to legacy and no diff - athough i notice while the pc is booting up i can see it flash the kbrd light - most likely as it tries to start the x server - but then nada
<jubo2> Hello and good FLGOSS devel appreciation day
<jubo2> though that's been over for 38 minutes in Finlan timezone
<jubo2> If it would be possible to get microphone monitoring mixed in with the karaoke signal it'd be teh awesome
<jubo2> so far I've some ALSA stuff, some PulseAudio stuff and PAVUControl stuff, none of which I understand
<jubo2> can't be complicated, works on Windows7 without major h4x0ring
<jubo2> want to mix microphone with soundtrack. if have information you can find me here, dänks-plos
<Torededer> Yo anybody here?
<Torededer> I came to ask how to keep plasma desktop and kwin always running because they usually dont stay running for some reason :/ so i have not exit out buttons, no minimize buttons or anything! i cant even drag the window around
#kubuntu 2014-09-26
<Torededer> Help!
<Torededer> amybody
<Torededer> *anybody
<cris_> hello
<cris_> does any one know why Kubuntu restarts instead of going to sleep when i close my laptop?
<valorie> cris_: what do you have set in systemsettings?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> hi lordievader
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: the bouncy ball was removed from Plasma 5 :(
 * TheFakeazneD525 bounces sadly
<lordievader> Hmm, okay.
<lordievader> TheFakeazneD525: Port it?
<TheFakeazneD525> there was actually a bit of debate about that
<TheFakeazneD525> apparently they wanted Plasma 5 to be more professional
<lordievader> That is not very surprising. By the by, shall we move to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Walex> usb/w 2
<Walex> lordievader: because #kubuntu is so busy with other discussions :-) Or "to be more professional"? :-)
<lordievader> Walex: ?
<lordievader> That I moved a discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic? See the rules.
<valorie> Walex: busyness or not, this is a help chan
<valorie> it's not about professionalism, it's about helping folks out
<lordievader> ^ that, offtopic doesn't belong here.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<As4xk> Hi. I'm running Kubuntu 14.04. KDE is freezing in the sence that if i try to open the application launcher, nothing happens. If i try to open a program, then program starts to load (i.e. the mouse get the jumping terminal icon when i try to lauch terminal from quicklaunch bar). I have no idea why. Any idea where to start? :p I dont find any log files named KDE under /var/log (i can ctrl+alt+F1 and login there to do stuff from terminal)
<soee> As4xk: on a fresh installation or upgraded or ?
<As4xk> The application (e.g. terminal) start's to load, and suddently it quits. After approx. 1 min after boot, i cannot right click on desktop, cannot do anything except move the mouse and ctrl+alt+F1
<soee> BluesKaj: any thoughts ^ ?
<As4xk> No. I tried to remove the encrypted swap from crypttab fstab and the initramfs-tools-resume. That's when it happened. But i reverted all my changes (from temrinal) but the problem remains
<BluesKaj> As4xk, i have to ask what soee asked you clean install recently or an upgrade or...?
<As4xk> No. I have been running the system for 2 weeks approx.
<As4xk> upgraded packages through apt-get probably, but not a fresh upgrade to form old->14.04 if that's what you meen
<BluesKaj> perhaps you need an update/upgrade or dist-upgrade, it seems you have something missing in the plasma desktop
<soee> As4xk: sudo apt-get update & apt full-upgrade
<As4xk> It says 0 upgraded, 0 new, 0 remove and 0 not upgraded
<soee> do you have kubuntu-updates ppa enabled ?
<As4xk> How do i check this? Looked in /etc/apt/sources.list found nothing such
<BluesKaj> As4xk, did you try sudo apt-get -dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> err sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<As4xk> It also says 0 upgraded, 0 new, 0 remove and 0 not upgraded
<BluesKaj> it might be a good idea to enable the backports if you have them commented
<As4xk> trusty-backports are not commented
<As4xk> can i restart KDE somehow from terminal?
<BluesKaj> As4xk, ok
<As4xk> Do KDE have any logfiles i can look at?
<As4xk> now KDE have gone all ape shit. Chrome doesn't work either. The bottom panel is gone, and alt+tab is not doing anything
<soee> looks like problems with plasma also
<soee> cn you run terminal ?
<BluesKaj> As4xk, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<As4xk> soee: Yes
<As4xk> BluesKaj: Did that now. Rebooting to check it it's better
<soee> As4xk: try to run some app from terminal, see what output it generates
<As4xk> apps with GUI?
<BluesKaj> yes
<As4xk> tried sudo gparted: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display
<As4xk> reinstall kubuntu-desktop did nothing
<As4xk> i run terminal by ctrl-alt-F1 So there should be no reason for gparted to be able to open display?
<As4xk> tried startx which opened a new KDE session (dont know if that the right term. Still a problem there
<davls82> Hello i am using Kubuntu 14.04.1 64 Bit LTS does anybody know how long is supported because other Editions like Gnome Ubuntu have only 3 years Support
<BluesKaj> yeah reinstalling kubuntu-desktop used to work on older versions of kde, that's no longer the case I guess
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<As4xk> Do KDE store some cache files i can delete?
<As4xk> hmm. I removed the swap stuff again and rebooted. Now everything works fine. I don't understand what that's got to do with KDE :(
<As4xk> Well well. It works
<BluesKaj> As4xk, what swap stuff ?
<As4xk> information about encrypted swap partition in /etc/crypttab /etc/fstab /etc/initramfs-tools/resume
<hateball> As4xk: you cant run gparted in a tty, it requires X
<BluesKaj> why would you encrypt swap anyway /
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Same reason you would encrypt your hard drive.
<As4xk> BluesKaj: Why not?
<BluesKaj> ok , so it's a result of full hdd encryption
<As4xk> hateball: Ok, thanks. I just tried everything :p
<hateball> As4xk: I'd use gparted-live rather than resize things on a running system, but that's just me
<As4xk> BluesKaj: Yes. I want to use a random key, not to enter a key at boot. Then i thought: "Might remove it fully first to test". And then KDE got stuping (which is what i don't understand)
<As4xk> hateball: I just wanted to run ANY application with GUI ;)
<hateball> As4xk: Aha. Perhaps I should have read up better. Carry on.
<BluesKaj> As4xk, i don't  understand either , but then again i don't use encryption so I have no idea how it affects kde/desktopo loading etc at boot
<imbezol> how do i delete KDE's stored information on screen resolution? i tried going to an unsupported resolution in an emulator and even after rebooting kde wants that res on logging in. if i use unity everything in x works fine, but kde flips to that unsupported res and my m
<imbezol> monitor goes black
<As4xk> Anyway, it works now. Thanks for your help BluesKaj, soee
<hateball> imbezol: check in ~/.kde/share/apps/kscreen
<BluesKaj> well As4xk seems you solved it by yourself :)
<hateball> imbezol: it should have an entry for each device you've used
<imbezol> hateball: yeah.. actually two files for my lcd panel.. one lists the "bad" resolution
<imbezol> i'll try wiping that
<imbezol> that did it! awesome, thanks hateball!
<hateball> imbezol: :)
<Alex-Zion> Hi everyone , I have some strange behavior using chromium browser on my kubuntu 14.04 system, anytime I open up the browser it send information to few server including google server , it is normal ?
<faust> Alex-Zion: yeah it's normal for google to be creepy
<Alex-Zion> and why thi functionality isn't removed for the Open Source Version ?
<faust> Alex-Zion: maybe if you disable all those option about contacting web service for auto completion, spell checking etc it will be a little bit quiet
<Alex-Zion> a little bit but not quite
<Alex-Zion> it's a shame that anytime i change a peg or refresh the same it send info to google , isn't ?
<faust> Alex-Zion: I'm quiet sure that they have a reasonable reason for doing so, like "OCSP ssl certs validation", but if you don't like it you should probably come back to FF
<Alex-Zion> of course I will faust
<faust> or maybe somewhere exists som patch to avoid chromium doing things like these
<Alex-Zion> about the reasons its clear enough to me
<faust> eheh
<faust> I was a little bit sarcastic about "reasonable reason" :P
<Alex-Zion> but I thought that those kind of shit wouldn't appear on kubuntu , but I was wrong
<Alex-Zion> in my opinio it shouldn't be on the repo at all
<BluesKaj> FF has become too bloated for me, I'll sacrifice a bit of privacy for a broswer that's quicker and easier to use
<faust> however you may try to ask to the team the work on chromium upstream, maybe they have a better explaination
<Alex-Zion> they said it depend on package distro
<Alex-Zion> so it seems like anyone is accusing others for that shame
<faust> lol
<Alex-Zion> but the fact is that in this way we cannot trust like we use to do about K/ubuntu
<AlexZion_> the big brother is here guys and we are just passively accepting it , or even helping it
<TJ-> Alex-Zion: Some time ago there was a bug in the Chromium packages where they'd left in some Chrome-specific Google links, but that was reported and removed. So which version of Chromium are you using and what kind of connections is it making?
<faust> well, chromium is not the worst sin of the debian family (do you remember the huge openssl fail?) :P
<AlexZion_> TJ Versione 37.0.2062.120 Ubuntu 14.04 (281580) (64-bit)
<BluesKaj> faust, well now we have bashshock bug
<AlexZion_> yeah faust but a problem is quite different of doing something intentionally , you don't thing so ?
<TJ-> AlexZion_: This was the fix I'm referring to: http://src.chromium.org/viewvc/chrome?revision=56032&view=revision
<faust> AlexZion_: I don't know, if they wanted to spy you intetionally there better ways
<TJ-> AlexZion_: If I recall correctly, if Google is selected as the default Search engine, then the browser will contact Google servers for type-ahead, spelling, and some other functions, so you'd need to identify the target of the connection(s) in order to determine their purpose
<faust> BluesKaj: at least that is not a *.deb-only thing
<AlexZion_> about connection TJ, mil01s18-in-f9.1e100.net and 173.45.105.114 and is even worst when I close it
<AlexZion_> I don't use google as a default search engine
<BluesKaj> faust, yeah well, i'm waiting for firmware upgrade for my router since most devices running unix/linux are vulnerable to the bash exploit
<AlexZion_> ahh TJ , I forgot thisone 72.69.2d.static.xlhost.com
<faust> BluesKaj: if you have an OEM firmware it has, probably, al lot other of backdoors :P
<BluesKaj> faust, I'm considering openwrt for my router, but I can seem to find enough time to do so.
<BluesKaj> can't
<TJ-> AlexZion_:  I can reproduce that here - report a bug against the chromium-browser package
<BluesKaj> maybe i'll have to do it in the middle of the night when wife has her pc shut down
<TJ-> AlexZion_: There's the same HTTPS outgoing connections in "-incognito" mode, too
<AlexZion_> yes TJ- is exactly the same
<faust> I love Google
<AlexZion_> even if I open up a local page with no web content on it , actually it seems even worst , in that case even 5 connection to google appears
<AlexZion_> and anytime I even refresh that page google receive info before I get the page refresh, what wonderful things , you don't thing so ? :)
<faust> also I guess that they are HTTPS so you cannot know what kind of data is sent to google
<AlexZion_> yeah , but you know what , I got a solution "sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser google-chrome-stable" ;)
<AlexZion_> I dont want any shit on my pc ;)
<faust> lol
<TJ-> Time to check the source
<AlexZion_> I don't really like firefox , but there is no other option here
<BluesKaj> too bad rekonq is such a mess
<denza252> I wonder when Qt 5.4 ships
<denza252> Where's the launch party channel
<lordievader> !pm | aoa_
<ubottu> aoa_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<aoa_> ok
<aoa_> last night i say about my problem
<aoa_> Do you remember ?
<lordievader> aoa_: Err, remind me?
<aoa_> yes , the bug on firefox scroll and other place on kubuntu
<lordievader> aoa_: Ah yes, have you found a fix?
<aoa_> No
<aoa_> BluesKaj have same graphic card ( intel HD 4000 ) but he havn't this bug
<aoa_> i use for install driver from repo https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<aoa_> i think maybe this repo have bug
<aoa_> someone on this channel say the last kernel have last driver for Intel HD series
<aoa_> i usually any day update & upgrade my kubuntu
<BluesKaj> aoa_, you mean every day
<aoa_> yes
<aoa_> everyday
<BluesKaj> aoa_, run this in the terminal, lspci -knn | egrep -A 3 'VGA|3D'
<aoa_> ok
<BluesKaj> aoa_, Kernel driver in use: is ??
<aoa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8433924/
<aoa_> i915
<BluesKaj> aoa_, which firefox version do you have installed , run , firefox -v
<aoa_> 32
<BluesKaj> there is an upgrade if you launch it, just noticed that
<aoa_> Blueskaj look this bug is not only firefox . i see these black box sometimes any where on kubuntu and ubuntu .
<aoa_> ok  i will upgrade kubuntu now
<BluesKaj> aoa_, what are your desktop effects settings >OpenGL and raster ?
<aoa_> pleasewait
<aoa_> yes i use these
<TJ-> Interesting issue here - first and last X screens have desktop effects enabled, but two others don't - systemsettings doesn't seem to provide a per-X-screen option but it looks as if some config file may do; any ideas which, and what setting to chase?
<lordievader> aoa_: 3rd party repo's are note supported.
<lordievader> aoa_: However, as I said yesterday, report a bug against the driver.
<aoa_> where i report bug ?
<BluesKaj> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<aoa_> launchpad ?
<BluesKaj> read above
<lordievader> aoa_: ubuntu-bug xserver-xorg-video-intel
<aoa_> ok
<aoa_> thank you guys
<aasda> Hello all. One quick question. Do I need SWAP partition if I have 8gb ram? Thanks.
<MangaKaDenza> Its always good to have some swap
<lordievader> aasda: Depends on your usage. But it usually a good idea to have some swap.
<MangaKaDenza> I recommend 4GB
<aasda> should I go 1/2, 1/1 or put let's say 10gb?
<BluesKaj> aasda, yes if you plan to hibernate any sessions
<aasda> Well, I don't plan to Hibernate. I don't say never, but chance is minimal.
<BluesKaj> with 8G ram there won't likely be much or any swapping going on, unless of course you have a whole lot of busy apps running simultaneously
<lordievader> Or a memory leak ;)
<aasda> Well, I use Mint for my office needs, a bit of programming, browsing and similar. Nothing "heavy" I think.
<aasda> So, now I want to try Kubuntu.
<MangaKaDenza> Say guys, the global media keys (Fn+play, Fn+next, etc) don't work on clementine
<MangaKaDenza> wat do?
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Have you configured clementine to use those?
<MangaKaDenza> it says Media * is linked to the appropriate action
<MangaKaDenza> Like, Media Play/Pause : Play/pause
<MangaKaDenza> should I try Fn+Fsomething?
<MangaKaDenza> nope, doesn't work
<BluesKaj> aasda, I have a 9G swap and serves me well , any swap should be at least as large as your ram
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<lordievader> Meh, I usually have it at max 5G.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, depends on your ram ...it used to be 1.5X RAM
<MangaKaDenza> lordievader: what should I do
<lordievader> Not if you don't hibernate, then you are free to choose. Using more than 5G seems like a waste of disk space to me.
<lordievader> MangaKaDenza: Haven't used Clementine in a long time. I do know the mpris interface works quite allright.
 * lordievader has written a media controller that uses the mpris interface.
 * lordievader goes afk
 * BluesKaj uses VLC for all media
<MangaKaDenza> I hope my new shortcuts don't break anything :c
<MangaKaDenza> alt+shift+fXX
<mario55> itali
<mario55> italy
<mario55> ciao c6
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mario55> ubuntu
<mario55> ubuntu.it
<mario55> kkk
<sithlord48> does anyone here use transmission-daemon on a headless machine? i can't seam to get it to autostart. i always have to restart the service before clients can connect anyone know how to fix that?
<TJ-> sithlord48: Only an apprentice Sith Lord then//
<TJ-> arghhh
<sithlord48> lol
<TJ-> sithlord48: .... "/etc/default/transmission-daemon" ... is "ENABLE_DAEMON=1" ?
<sithlord48> let me check
<sithlord48> i would think so as the daemon is started on boot
<sithlord48> i added a user "transmission" no change.
<sithlord48> TJ-:  yes it is
<sithlord48> i thouht maybe i was my config since this server has been being upgraded for a lot of releases.
<sithlord48> so i purged it. still doesn't allow connections unless i restart the service
<TJ-> sithlord48: Sounds like it might be suspended at start-up, doesn't it?
<sithlord48> i thought it was maybe starting before the network interface.
<sithlord48> where are the upstart configs? still /etc/init.d/?
<TJ-> sithlord48: which Ubuntu release is it on?
<sithlord48> 14.01 server. few ppa stuffs.
<sithlord48> manually installed kernel 3.16
<TJ-> sithlord48: check "/var/log/syslog" for clues when transmission starts.... and also, check that the network interface it is set to listen on is available and up when it binds the socket
<TJ-> sithlord48: failure for it doing that would explain why it works when you restart it later
<sithlord48> starts on 127.0.0.1
<TJ-> sithlord48: That'd explain it ... it needs to be bound to 0.0.0.0 or to the public interface IP(s)
<sithlord48> shouldn't it just work when i install ?
<sithlord48> i used to
<sithlord48> it*
<TJ-> It should  - but if when it starts only the "lo" interface is ready that might be all it binds to... when you restart it later, and all NICs are available, it'd bind to them all .... my hypothesis, anyhow
<TJ-> sithlord48: previously it used a SysV init script (/etc/init.d/) so if it is now using an upstart job it is possible that job conf starts it too early
<sithlord48> do you know where upstart is saving its scripts?
<TJ-> sithlord48: "/etc/init/"
<sithlord48> in the settings for transmission its bound to the ip 0.0.0.0 should i try my local ?
<sithlord48> TJ-:  that seams to have worked !
<sithlord48> thanks!!
<Programmer_> i keep getting a message every time I log in that plasma desktop has crashed
<BluesKaj> Programmer_, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<Programmer_> yes
<BluesKaj> plasma 4 or 5 ?
<Programmer_> not sure
<Programmer_> im on 14.04
<BluesKaj> ok it's 4  , plsama 5 uses a special repository/ppa
<Programmer_> so any idea how to fix
<BluesKaj> Programmer_, the notifier says it crashes, any other symptoms ?
<Programmer_> notifier
<Programmer_> and a weird window
<tarzan> New Question : Does Root read all files in the filesystem at startup and is it important in which directories I store my configs, scripts and so on ?
<BluesKaj> yeah besides the notifier, and what does the weird window show?
<Programmer_> nothing
<Programmer_> it's like a small box that doesnt open
<Programmer_> g2g
<tarzan> New Question : Does Root read all files in the filesystem at startup and is it important in which directories I store my configs, scripts and so on ?
<Programmer_> im back
<Programmer_> BluesKaj, any idea?
<BluesKaj> Programmer_, I had some chromium crash notifiers, but the browser loaded fine. It could have been flash, but i didn't have any problems so I'm not sure.
<Programmer_> it said plasmas desktop
<Programmer_> i did notice that plasma desktop was listed under startup list from the settings. should i disable that?
<BluesKaj> ok but did you have any problems
<Programmer_> what do you mean?
<Programmer_> i just keep getting the error saying it crashed everytime i reboot
<Programmer_> the desktop works fine i guess. just get annoying seeing that everytime i reboot
<BluesKaj> then it's the notifier that's the problem, I think
<Programmer_> but that doesnt make sense
<Programmer_> i do get a window kinda like a console window saying plasma desktop
<BluesKaj> well if the notifiewr says plasma dektop crashed and it didn't , what is your conclusion ?
<Programmer_> idkkkkkkkkk
<Programmer_> i just see that i think it does crash
<Programmer_> because a window that resembles a console appears but it doesnt show anything
<Programmer_> you think installing plasma desktop 5 could fix the issue?
<BluesKaj> and reloads successfully in a few seconds i bet
<BluesKaj> no plasma 5 is experimental
<Programmer_> i guess
<Programmer_> o
<amdblack> hola buenas
<amdblack> ai alguien
<amdblack> por aqui
<amdblack> and installed in kubuntu OFICCE open but I do not get matched by any party to remove ai free OFICCE or something
<amdblack> and openoffice installed but not working in kubuntu me
<cjwelborn> Does Kubuntu/Ubuntu have any real chroot jails available? Not just a chroot, but something that takes extra steps trying to make it inescapable? I've been reading a little about this stuff, and I've heard of something called a 'FreeBSD Jail'. I was just wondering if there was an easily deployed option for *buntu variants.
<cjwelborn> Anyway, it's not important. I'm just studying a bit because it may come in handy later. I don't mean a virtual machine really, but something that 'jails' a process from accessing anything outside of it's chroot.
<cjwelborn> user-mode-linux may be what I am looking for. I'm not sure though. I guess I have more reading to do.
<andersl> is it possible to install the normal KDE networkmanager plasmoid in kubuntu?
<Snowhog> cjwelborn: And https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot won't do what you want?
<valorie> I thought that was the whole point of a chroot
<cjwelborn> Everything I have read says that chroot's can be easily escaped. Like I said before, this is just for study, but I'd like to look at the most secure method available.
<cjwelborn> I've made some chroots for cross-compiling and jailing a process to a certain directory. It was trusted code though. I'm looking into what would happen with untrusted code.
<cjwelborn> So far I have found UserModeLinux, which is like a virtual machine. It claims to protect your system from borked code/kernels.
<cjwelborn> UML looks pretty cool. By using a pre-made file-system image, and a pre-compiled kernel, I was able to get it running in like 10 minutes. This is after installing the 'user-mode-linux' package of course. Anyway, thanks for the suggestions.
<Torededer> hello?
<Torededer> so i am having trouble with my window manager and plasma-desktop, there are no exit out buttons and i can't drag the screen around
<Torededer> SOMEBODY
<genii> Torededer: You can try: ctrl-alt-f1 and login to console. Then: DISPLAY=:0     then: kwin --replace     then: exit   and ctrl-f7 to return to Kubuntu and see if that fixed it
<Torededer> genii i will try it
<Torededer> it fixes it for a few seconds, but after that it goes back to normal, so is there a way to keep it running?
<Torededer> genii
<valorie> Torededer: I'm having trouble understanding
<valorie> exit out buttons from what?
<valorie> control alt f1 -f6 get you to consoles
<genii> valorie: As I took it, all their windows are missing their minimize/maximize/close
<valorie> ah, the window deco
<Torededer> valorie yea what geni said
<valorie> usually control q quits all KDE applications
<valorie> but dunno about other stuff
<Torededer> and also my kickoff application thing starts like under all the other layers for some stupid reason :/
<Torededer> valorie i also can't drag my windows
<Torededer> any other suggestions??
<valorie> perhaps reinstall kubuntu-desktop ?
<valorie> sounds like some bits are missing
<valorie> or, just rename your ~/.kde folder
<genii> Torededer: Is this some newer computer?
<valorie> and let KDE start afresh with new configs
<Torededer> genii no it is from windows xp era machines
<Torededer> valorie i tried reinstalling kubuntu desktop plasma desktop kde window manager and other stuff and it didnt do anything...
<valorie> well, you can always check with a new user
<genii> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<valorie> if you login with the new user and all is well, then it will help to rename ~/.kde
<TJ-> Any ideas why I'd have desktop effects on X screens 0 and 3, but not on 1 and 2 ?
<genii> TJ-: I'd suspect screens 0 and 3 are same adapter with compositing, and 1 and 2 is some other adapter without compositing
<TJ-> genii: Actually no, there's 3 GPUs, 0 and 1 on GPU#0, 2 on GPU#1, 3 on GPU#2
<genii> Hm, curious then.
<TJ-> the problem, of course, is that the systemsettings applet cannot differentiate in the GUI, and I've not yet found the setting to control it on a per-screen basis in the config files
<Torededer> genii yeah i got all of the ram needed and stuff but i dont't think you need anything else, really ...
<Torededer> valorie why do i need to rename the .kde file?
<valorie> that will reset your configs, Torededer
<valorie> but as I said, create a new user and check, first
<valorie> if a new user doesn't fix the problem, then it is useless to rename your .kde
<valorie> and I say rename rather than delete because then you can move back the configs you want
<valorie> but step one is check with a new user
<valorie> !newuser
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<kerlerm> hi
<kerlerm> exit
<valorie> hmmm
<Torededer> valorie awesome thanks i will try it
<dougl> I got myself confused trying to install skype - can anyone clear the haze
<dougl> ?
<genii> dougl: Should be as simple as adding the partner repository, refreshing the list, then installing it
<dougl> k looking at the ubuntu hand book thanks genii
<dougl> supposed to be in the conical repo but the check mark option is dimmed in the software sources
<genii> dougl: I would suggest: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"                    ..and then: sudo apt-get update        and then: sudo apt-get install skype
<genii> dougl: If you were following the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype the part about multiarch at the beginning is now obsoleted
<dougl> thanks genii
#kubuntu 2014-09-27
<deanomac> effing pavu ctrl
<Flutterwhat> does anyone have problems installing skype?
<valorie> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<valorie> I've not tried, but lots have with success
<valorie> I guess the multiarch section there in that first link is outdated
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I have fglrx installed, but amdcccle won't pick it up
<TheFakeazneD525> wat do
<valorie> woah, it's been a long time since I had to mess with that
<valorie> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> those help pages are usually really helpful
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8438361/
<valorie> I think you are asking the wrong person, but I'll look.....
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: have you tried Driver Manager?
<valorie> just alt+f2
<TheFakeazneD525> I _only_ use Driver Manager
<valorie> driver
<valorie> ah, OK
<valorie> but the settings aren't sticking/aren't being seen?
<TheFakeazneD525> and it says "Using video driver from fglrx-updates"
<valorie> :(
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, wait
<valorie> I have broadcom now
<valorie> and there is a driver for it that Just Works
<TheFakeazneD525> alright thats weird
<TheFakeazneD525> The processor isn't overheating now when I play Red Eclipse...
<TheFakeazneD525> a few moments earlier it was at 87.0C~
<valorie> strange
<TheFakeazneD525> yet, amdcccle still won't load
<TheFakeazneD525> and, its not in the path either
<TheFakeazneD525> a few days ago it vanished from my applications launcher menu
<TheFakeazneD525> and it's heating up again...
<valorie> I guess it's called `fglrx-amdcccle`
<valorie> near the bottom of that linked page that's discussed a bit
<TheFakeazneD525> modprobe: FATAL: Module fgrlx not found.
<valorie> !
<TheFakeazneD525> Its using the "radeon" module
<TheFakeazneD525> maybe its because of a new kernel?
<valorie> the default, I believe
<valorie> that could be
<valorie> you might have to re-do
<TheFakeazneD525> how
<valorie> look at the linked page....
<valorie> I mean, somehow you installed fglrx?
<TheFakeazneD525> One of the first things I did was install fglrx
<TheFakeazneD525> on this computer
<valorie> so do it again
<TheFakeazneD525> um...
<TheFakeazneD525> in /etc/X11 there's supposed to be an "xorg.conf" right?
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: I think I don't have an xorg.conf
<valorie> you have to create it, these days
<valorie> it is deprecated
<TheFakeazneD525> what should I do?
<valorie> please look at the page I linked for you; the writers are the experts
<valorie> I've not done any of this stuff for years
<valorie> !fglrx
<valorie> !fgrlx
<valorie> sheesh
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<TheFakeazneD525> Alright, I'll reinstall the things according to tha page
<valorie> ....assuming just re-installing didn't work
<valorie> of course try that first
<TheFakeazneD525> brb reboot
<TheFakeazneD525> alright, now it's installing the fglrx and fglrx-amdccccccccle
<valorie> excellent
<TheFakeazneD525> \o/
<TheFakeazneD525> it loaded the fglrx module
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> chalk that up to the great writers of the help pages
<TheFakeazneD525> now I need to test if redeclipse runs smoothly
<valorie> I'm guess that's a game
<TheFakeazneD525> Ya
<TheFakeazneD525> its in the official repos :3
<TheFakeazneD525> say valorie, where could I find a binary of vokoscreen built with ffmpeg instead of libav?
<valorie> is this a test?
<valorie> I know what ffmpeg are, and libav
<valorie> no idea about vokoscreen
<TheFakeazneD525> frontend to ffmpeg/libav to record the desktop
<TheFakeazneD525> I installed a ppa to give me ffmpeg instead of libav, and that broke vokoscreen
<valorie> ah
<valorie> you probably will have to try to build it from source
<valorie> front end probably won't take you long
<valorie> although if it's really important to you, you might be able to find an old deb over on the debian repos
<lordievader> Good morning.
<TheFakeazneD525> morning
<TheFakeazneD525> lordievader: I have a question
<lordievader> Hey TheFakeazneD525, how are you?
<TheFakeazneD525> so I have wine installed, and I want swf files to play with a windows standalone flashplayer
<TheFakeazneD525> should I make the file association such that it executes wine /path/to/flashplayer ?
<TheFakeazneD525> also I'm good, you?
<lordievader> No idea, I dislike Wine quite a bit.
<lordievader> But I am doing good though ;)
<lordievader> Besides Linux has stand alone flash players.
<TheFakeazneD525> they're very alpha-stage though :c
<lordievader> Gnash is allright IIRC.
<lordievader> Better than using Wine, but then again, anything is...
<Fyr> guys! why does kubuntu 14.10 KDE 5 not run in VirtualBox?
<Fyr> some errors prevent it from running. =(
<lordievader> I've heard of other reports where it was trouble some, please ask around in #kubuntu-devel Fyr
<valorie> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<lordievader> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<valorie> oh that's interesting
<lordievader> "If your CPU supports VT or you have access to hardware that supports VT, you have no need for kqemu", ah never mind then...
<TheFakeazneD525> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TheFakeazneD525> sup BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> not much TheFakeazneD525 , morning coffee :)
<JakeNukem> Hi guys. I have problem with Kubuntu. Do not turn off the laptop after pressing the button "Turn Off".  After ubdates few days ago.
<JakeNukem> Anyone know how to fix it?
<JakeNukem_> Hi all. I have a problem with Kubuntu. Do not turn off the laptop after pressing the button "Turn Off". Anyone know how to fix it?
<JakeNukem_> Hi all. I have a problem with Kubuntu. Do not turn off the laptop after pressing the button "Turn Off". Anyone know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> JakeNukem_, there a small white arrow pointing down beside the close button , make sure you click on that
<luc4> Hello! Does the tech preview of kubuntu 14.10 use wayland?
<TheFakeazneD525> nope
<nestor_> ls
<TheFakeazneD525> nestor_: this isn't a terminal :P
<BluesKaj>   ⍢
<Ms-Dos> Guenas
<davls82> does anybody know how can i repair kde settings?
<BluesKaj> davls82, which kde settings ?
<BluesKaj> davls82, kmenu>computer>system settings
<davls82> yes but the fonts looking ugly after update and the theme looks ugly to i try default setting but don't help
<BluesKaj> davls82, system settings>application appearance>fonts
<davls82> i know where the font setting are but it don't help fonts looking ugly i try hinting but no effekt seems something wrong with the kde config files
<BluesKaj> davls82, your opinion of ugly is strictly subjective, but you can also try dpi setting on the font page
<mario__> hola
<BluesKaj> hi mario__
<mario__> soy nuevo aqui
<BluesKaj> !es | mario__
<ubottu> mario__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mario__> buenas tardes
<andersl> I find it very difficult to use kubuntu software system. I desperately try to get a up to date version of digikam, which should be available in something like "phillips ppa". I thought I added that to the software thingy, but I STILL have only an outdated digikam version.
<andersl> Is it possible to somehow get a up to date application without having to compile it from source?
<luc4> you mean 4.3.0?
<luc4> andersl: I installed it without issues. Try with this: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/09/digikam-4-3-install-in-ubuntu-1404/.
<andersl> luc4: 4.3.0 is outdated. The current version is 4.5, and due to the huge amount of bugs in the 4.x series, updating is crusial
<andersl> 4.3 is horrible
<luc4> andersl: that seems to be a development version
<luc4> andersl: I built 4.4 last week or so. What makes you think it is in that ppa?
<andersl> hm, sorry - 4.3 is current... I just have to wait for them to fix more issues  :\
<Guest30357> Hey.I'm trying to write a video DVD using k3b.but get: Could not determine size of result image file.
<BluesKaj> Guest30357, pls don't crosspost
<Krixvar> BluesKaj: I believe he was told to post here instead of there
<BluesKaj> Krixvar, he posted in 3 different chats
<Krixvar> BluesKaj: ah didn't see that then, my bad
<BluesKaj> nothing bad about it :)
<BluesKaj> you may be right about the fact that he was told to post here
<Krixvar> I'm pretty sure he was, but 3 is kinda excessive haha
<BluesKaj> yup
<skinux> How do we tell KDE to show icons on the desktop?
<Krixvar> skinux: what kind of icons?
<skinux> Desktop icons
<skinux> All there is, is a blue background and "Desktop" link in top right.
<skinux> Every other desktop environment has desktop shortcuts, why not KDE by default?
<veqz> I guess it felt more clean that way? Also, it is possible to use several Folder widgets at the same time to show different folders
<veqz> anyways, to get the desktop shortcuts:
<veqz> right-click on desktop -> Default Desktop Settings
<veqz> switch Layout from "Default Desktop" to "Folder"
<veqz> click OK
<skinux> Woah! Just looking at my CPU usage. Both cores are near 100%, RAM 86% and SWAP at 23%. Doesn't look good at all.
<veqz> what are you running?
<skinux> What do you mean?
<veqz> to run two cores at ~100% :)
<skinux> Chrome, Firefox, Terminal, Sublime Text, and HexChat. In system tray: Skype, Weather, System monitor, DropBox
<veqz> huh. strange. that's close to what I'm running atm, and everything seems calm here
<veqz> did you get your desktop icons btw?
<skinux> Chrome/tabs/extensions are using 958,044 memory
<skinux> Yes, thank you.
<veqz> haha ok :)
<veqz> I'm usually using Opear with 40+ tabs myself, but I just cleaned up, and am down to a measely 4 open tabs atm
<Guest76712> what is best chat for help with linux? Have some questions on permissions
<skinux> How do you even have the space for 40 tabs? How do you need so many tabs anyway???
<skinux> #linux
<skinux> Guest76712: Your client probably has a channel list feature.
<skinux> Unless you use a web-based client, in which case probably not.
<veqz> the tabs get rather tiny, but the rightmost tabs are usually about what I'm currently working on, and further to the left are tabs for projects I'm not working on right at this moment, but which I keep open to remind myself of what I was doing :P
 * skinux I've wanted to contribute such features to web-based IRC projects. Too bad I've never thought I had the time.
<skinux> veqz: Why not just bookmark stuff you're not actively using?
<skinux> I wish there were a some kind of website to compare various usages with that of others to determine where usage could be cut-back.
<veqz> cause then it feels like I've "concluded" some task. if I keep the tabs open, they're still in my "working memory", so to say
<skinux> That makes sense.
<skinux> If I keep too many tabs open, I try to do everything at once and end up getting nothing done.
<mackie> Howdy. I'm presently running Kubuntu, but I'm finding KDE a bit too resource-intensive for my (old, old) hardware. I'm trying to install lxde, and folks in #linux said I'll need to "clean up after" KDE. Through a short and frustrating journey I find myself directed here. How do I "clean up after" KDE?
<soee_> maybe try to remove kubuntu-desktop package
<mackie> I'll try that.
<mackie> I feel like I should restart first...
<mackie> Probably a good idea?
<TheFakeazneD525> mackie: you should also remove most of the widgets
<TheFakeazneD525> if not all
<TheFakeazneD525> and unload KRunner plugins
<mackie> Oh. That sounds like a good idea. Do I need to do all that manually, or is there a straightforward way to go about it?
<TheFakeazneD525> er, there are probably guides online...
<TheFakeazneD525> I have to go, but maybe someone else can help
<mackie> Okies. Thanks.
<TheFakeazneD525> search "manage krunner plugins" "manage plasma desktop widgets" and "make KDE faster"
<mackie> My google fu is AWFUL.
<TheFakeazneD525> mackie: and always reboot after doing stuff with a lot of packages
<mackie> Thank you very much.
<TheFakeazneD525> mackie: there are always others here
<TheFakeazneD525> but yeah, good luck man
 * mackie nods.
<mackie> Still, I'm kind of a fan of being taught to fish.
<TheFakeazneD525> Its always good to do things by the guidebooks one or two times
<TheFakeazneD525> then taking off on your own
<TheFakeazneD525> I learned that after 20+ reinstalls
<TheFakeazneD525> >.>
<mackie> I do rather enjoy learning the rules before I deliberately start breaking them.
<mackie> Sadly, I'm a long ways from there in Linux.
<mackie> But, all things in time, I guess.
<mackie> I'll restart now. Be back later in all likelihood, but in case I'm not, thanks again.
<lordievader> !screenshot
<lordievader> !screenshots
<lordievader> Hmm, is ubottu broken...?
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<lordievader> Ah he was just slow.
<Torededer> valorie are you there?
<valorie> hi tornz
<valorie> oops
<valorie> tab fail
<Bradoet> what should i do if my kde icons keep disappearing on the desktop folder view? steps to reproduce are: change desktop layout to folder view, add some icons to the desktop and arrange them the way i like them. shutdown down computer. come back to computer after a day or so, start it up. login. desktop icons are gone.
<Bradoet> the only way i know how to fix this is if change my desktop layout back to default desktop and back to folder layout. however if do this, then desktop icons are then not in the correct place
<markit> I'm trying to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, but with apt-get update (well, aptitude update) I get bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing
<markit> and W: GPG error: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<markit> I've tried with different country mirrors
<markit> also removed /var/lib/apt/lists
<markit> no luck
<markit> any known problem globally to ubuntu repositories?
<markit> some day ago I upgraded another pc without all those troubles
<markit> found, a proxy was set
<David1965> I hope that the firmware update that came through today fixes the issue that I and a few other people are having which results in the Hard-Drive led staying on constantly while the Hard-Drive is not actually doing anything
<David1965> Cryptodan_Android are you there
<m_tadeu> hi...I have a dual monitor config and it seems I only have them mirrored...how can I set them side-by-side?
<TheFakeazneD525> System Settings > Display and Monitor
<TheFakeazneD525> then mess around with the config
<m_tadeu> well...I set them side-by-side...at least in the drawing it shows like that....but they're mirrorer
<TheFakeazneD525> Make sure only one has a star
<m_tadeu> yup...only one has it
<TheFakeazneD525> and make sure to apply settings
<m_tadeu> yup...all aplied
<TheFakeazneD525> hmm, odd
#kubuntu 2014-09-28
<buntutech> hi kubuntu
<andersl> kfileboxpackage for kubuntu, anyone?
<valorie> andersl: http://www.nixternal.com/kde-and-dropbox/
<valorie> also you can just add Dropbox as a service to Dolphin
<lordievader> Good morning.
<andersl> valorie: thanks, I will take a look :) Just installed owncloudsync, which includes a copy of my dropbox too...
<valorie> cool
<valorie> !purge
<ubottu> To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, use the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' |  sudo xargs dpkg -P
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> bleah
<andersl> can i prevent apt search from including packages where the term is not part of the package name? I get many irellevant hits when I search!
<valorie> maybe it's better to search in muon?
<lordievader> andersl: Use an interesting regex with grep ;)
<andersl> lordievader: that is rather inconvenient, and will likely not display all information about a package.
<andersl> I like using the cli, it is usually faster. I had to use muon to get dependencies right with digikam though.
<lordievader> Depends on how good your regex is I suppose, but I do agree it is not very handy ;)
<andersl> which spellchecker is default? I seem to get red underlinings all over, so I must be short a dictionary?
<andersl> anders@katja:~$ apt search spell | grep "installed"
<andersl> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts.
<andersl> :\
<valorie> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<andersl> this is actually not possible. I assume some sort of spellchecker is installed, but how do I figure out which dictionaries are present? apt search is not helpful, neither is muon.
<andersl> I installed calligra words, which does not find any spellchecking ditcs. libreoffice writer has some. Shouldnt those be shared?
<andersl> spellchecking does not work in kmail either
<lordievader> andersl: dpkg -l|grep spell|grep installed
<andersl> :o
<lordievader> Err: dpkg -l|grep spell|grep ii
<andersl> that produces a list, so next is to wonder why it does not work...
<andersl> there appears to be both aspell and hunspell dictionaries installed, but they should both work with aspell, right?
<andersl> good thing that my spelling is mostly good, at least in danish :-)
<lordievader> I rarely use a spell checker, if I do it's in vim.
<andersl> maybe the broken spellchecking is a KDE 4.14 bug, it does not appear to work anywhere in KDE.
<andersl> It usually does.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<slkbear> Trying to install Kubuntu 14.04 on Dell Dimension 4600, freezing on Stopping System V Initialisationn compatibility [OK]. Any ideas? (New to kubuntu and these forums)
<rberube> Can someone help me with a Kubuntu 14.04 install/boot freeze? Installing on a Dell Dimension 4600 from bootable USB and keeps hanging at "Stopping System V initialisation compatibility [OK]".
<hewi_> hey, afternoon all
<hewi_> question: what is the best app to download iphone picts to your computer?
<vipuser> hi everyone, anyone can help in disabling graphics in Kubuntu/Ubuntu in run level 3
<vipuser> anyone please
<lordievader> vipuser: What was runlevel 3 again... I'm using 2 here...
<lordievader> Hmm, debian makes no difference between 2-5.
<lordievader> vipuser: What is it exactly that you want? Disable X autostart?
<vipuser> i want to make a difference, that run level 3 must be different in all cases
<vipuser> how to make it different from other runlevels?
<lordievader> vipuser: Why?
<vipuser> need to shred the load of graphics
<lordievader> vipuser: If you just want to disable the autostart of X attach 'text' to your kernel parameters.
<vipuser> how to disable X?
<vipuser> it will disable for all the runlevels from 2-5? if i add 'text'
<lordievader> vipuser: Yes.
<vipuser> i only want in one runlevel
<lordievader> vipuser: https://wiki.debian.org/RunLevel
<vipuser> which is the main config file which tells kernel to run specific run level at boot? after /sbin/init process?
<lordievader> vipuser: Read the link I gave you.
<pvoigt> I am currently evaluating Kubuntu in a virtual machine because I am planing to use it for my next laptop. I would like to not display any user accounts on the lightdm greeter screen. An attempt to add greeter-hide-users=true to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf fails. Currently I have theme-name=classic in /etc/lightdm/lightdm-kde-greeter.conf.
<pvoigt> Is /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf the wrong configuration file? Forgot to mention I am using 14.04.1.
<hewi_> anyone any advise on my question, even though might be stupid (google and pdf's didn't help)
<hewi_> question: what is the best app to download iphone picts to your computer?
<lordievader> pvoigt: system settings -> login screen -> themes -> classic
<pvoigt> lordievader: Yeah, thanks, but this results just in theme-name=classic. The user list is still displayed^^
<lordievader> pvoigt: It shouldn't...
<pvoigt> lordievader: Hm - now I am clueless^^
 * lordievader goes to test the classic theme
<pvoigt> lordievader: So did I find a bug? Any advice why things are not working as they should?
<lordievader> pvoigt: I don't get a list. Just the previous logged in user. However that can likely be disabled.
<lordievader> pvoigt: It probably ain't a bug, more likely that the new config isn't loaded.
<pvoigt> lordievader: Ah, thanks, I have just one user and this one is always the last. How can I disable displaying it?
<davls82> Hi all
 * lordievader goes to mess with the lightdm config
<lordievader> pvoigt: Hmm, doesn't seems as easy as it looks. The answers given in [1] doesn't seem to work here. [1] http://askubuntu.com/questions/92349/how-do-i-hide-a-particular-user-from-the-lightdm-login-screen
<pvoigt> lordievader: Thanks so far. You are making similar experiences with lightdm configuration like me: A lot of contradicting references and most of them are not working.
<lordievader> pvoigt: For me it is not really a problem. Only single user machines here ;)
<pvoigt> As I am rather new to Kubuntu I have no idea if it may be related to some general restructuring of login manger configuration or program.
<pvoigt> lordievader: Yeah, but I would like to even hide that one user - for security reasons.
<pvoigt> So whenever you should stumble accross a solution here, feel free to PM me - I am behind ZNC and can easily read you message. Thanks so far^^
<lordievader> pvoigt: You can give it a list of users it needs to hide.
<lordievader> pvoigt: See /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<pvoigt> lordievader: Yes, I tried but changes in /etc/lightdm/users.conf do not take effect.
<lordievader> Hmm.. that is too bad.
<pvoigt> In particular I added the only user with UID=1000 to hidden-users, service lightdm restart, but no effect.
<pvoigt> Are there any setting required in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/<username>?
<pvoigt> ...to hide that user?
<ESource5> ikonia, ALRIGHT
<street> hello?
<lordievader> o/
<street> weird!
<lordievader> street: ?
<street> so quiet here
<lordievader> street: Shh, don't wake the idlers ;)
<street> lol
<street> now that I have the new 14.04 update, Im ready to completely rid myself of microsoft windows
<chaosagent_> test
<pvoigt> Test channel?
<lordievader> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<pvoigt> ^^
<shay_shay> Hello. Does anybody know anything about these? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.utopic/files
<shay_shay> I need to do a debootstrap install but I want to make it identical to the DVD install
<shay_shay> Specifically I am wondering about the one titled "blacklist"
<shay_shay> HALP
<shay_shay> P
<lordievader> !patience| shay_shay
<ubottu> shay_shay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<boby85> hello
<boby85> can someone help me with kde5
<boby85> how can I add shortcut to bottom pannel? i.e. google chrome
<boby85> I use kubuntu with kde5
<frustrated> Hello.  Where can I get info on the kubuntu-meta package, and where can I find kubuntu-desktop for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<frustrated> sorry... 14.04
<rom1504> oh
<rom1504> next year ubuntu is going to have part of my pseudo for its name :D
<shay_shay> lordievader: I was just kidding
<shay_shay> HALP lol cat meme :P
<frustrated> Hello.  Where can I get info on the kubuntu-meta package, and where can I find kubuntu-desktop for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<abas> salam
<apb1963> anyone know anything about kubuntu here?
<abas> سلام
<abas> کسی هست/
<TheFakeazneD525> apb1963: possibly
<valorie> apb1963: what can we help you with?
 * valorie keeps finding out more I *don't* know
<apb1963> valorie: I've got ubuntu 14.04 installed... I'm trying to use certain KDE tools without installing the entire kubuntu world necessarily.  I've installed plasma-desktop, but I seem to be missing some key tools, like muon, konversation and others.  There is so much old information out on the web that I really don't know where to find these things.  Any help?  I finally broke down and tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but none of my 
<TheFakeazneD525> apt-get install <softwarename>
<TheFakeazneD525> sudo
<valorie> you can do `sudo apt install muon konversation`
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> in a cli
<valorie> you didn't get konvi because Kubuntu supplies quassel by default now
<valorie> `sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop` should install all the defaults
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop being a meta-package
<valorie> if you prefer Unity, apb1963, there is no need for that however
<valorie> all the KDE applications will work in unity
<apb1963> valorie: No, that's the first thing I tried.  It can't find kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> but if you want the plasma desktop instead.....
<valorie> what can't find it?
<apb1963> valorie: I installed plasma-desktop no problem
<apb1963> valorie: apt-get
<valorie> $ apt-cache search kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system
<valorie> it is part of the ubuntu repositories
<apb1963> kubuntu-desktop - Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system
<valorie> please try again, pasting exactly what I put above, without the `
<apb1963> oh... you've got apt, not apt-get
<valorie> you have to control shift to paste into a console
<valorie> apt has been upgraded, and you can often type just apt, rather than apt-get
<apb1963> I've always used apt-get .... didn't know there was an apt.
<valorie> it's recent
<valorie> muscle memory still types `apt-get` automatically
<valorie> lol
<apb1963> maybe that's why it can't find it???  I'll try in a minute... installing libreoffice at the moment
<valorie> hmmm, unity doesn't provide that?
<valorie> odd....
<valorie> personally, when I've tried out ubuntu software center I didn't like it
<apb1963> ok this is crazy... now it finds it.  I spent like 2 hours trying to figure out why apt-get install wouldn't install the desktop... now it just works.  Being as how that's the case, I'll try konversation now.  Or quassel
<valorie> I use apt or apt-get, or muon package manager
<valorie> konvi <3
<apb1963> yeah I wasn't a fan of software center......  for whatever reason I had no package manager other than apt-get.... and perhaps apt which I still havne't tried
<apb1963> konvi???
<valorie> if you have your own server and want to install quassel-core on it, quassel is better
<facepalm> Muon? Is that like Synaptic? Sorry I'm new to KDE.
<valorie> konvi=konversation
<apb1963> oh really!
<valorie> muon package manager is very much like synaptic, yes
<apb1963> Maybe that's why I couldn't find it!
<valorie> konvi is just a pet name
<facepalm> Thank You.
<valorie> the real name is konversation
<apb1963> well it wasn't finding it... i'll try again now
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: why is Quassel preferred over konversation though
<valorie> I used synaptic back in the day
<apb1963> this is crazy... now it finds it
<valorie> TheFakeazneD525: not preferred, but default
<facepalm> I've been using xubuntu for ages, just switched to kubuntu like an hour ago.
<valorie> at the time we changed, there was no updated Konversation
<TheFakeazneD525> ah
<valorie> and we just stayed with quassel
<tsimpson> way back when, konversation didn't have a stable working KDE4 port and Quassel did
<valorie> so it's purely historical
<valorie> I would say devels use about half and half
<valorie> facepalm: xubuntu rocks
<valorie> as does their team
<facepalm> valorie, agreed.. Just got a bit stale for me. Still much <3 but yeah.
<apb1963> I used quassel for awhile, until I had some problem... I think I had an issue with logging, I can't remember exactly what.  So I switched to konversation... when I tried to switch back quassel wouldn't let me, I don't remember the details but I got stuck with konversation and now I'm used to it.
<valorie> KDE is really charging ahead, imo
<facepalm> ^ That is a major reason for my switch.
<apb1963> the problem with "charging ahead" is ubuntu won't support anything that's not out of the box.
<valorie> I've tried quassel, but prefer konvi
<valorie> apb1963: we're offering an ISO of the brand new stuff
<valorie> however, we're sticking with stable for the next two releases
<apb1963> yeah, but I can't do that when all I have is one machine.
<valorie> you can try it out with neon5
<valorie> https://blogs.kde.org/2014/07/15/plasma-5-here-all-ready-eat-your-babies
<facepalm> lol
<apb1963> what I need is for the base libraries to be locked, so I can't screw up my system when I install an unsupported package.
<facepalm> Breaking stuff is fun though ;)
<valorie> neon5 works great here
<valorie> but I've not switched over to the neon5 session
<tsimpson> a chroot or a VM are good ways to isolate the base system
<valorie> not everything is ready/ported etc.
<apb1963> some package updated qt4-core in the last decimal by one... and I was told I was out of luck, it wouldn't be supported... and sure enough applications were crashing all over the place.
<valorie> facepalm: yes, I broke my test laptop yesterday with the plasma 5 upgrade
<valorie> today's task: fix it
<apb1963> How the heck am I supposed to know what is and what isn't critical?
<valorie> apb1963: what in particular are you worried about?
<apb1963> tsimpson: how's that?  You're talking about installing the base system inside a VM?
<valorie> neon5 for instance installs to /opt
<valorie> so your base install isn't touched
<apb1963> valorie: destroying my system with unsupported software.  I'm not talking about neon5
<valorie> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<valorie> you can even run Windows in a VM
<tsimpson> apb1963: you install into a basic chroot or VM and you can play with it all you want without having to worry too much about breaking the base system
<valorie> my son does/has done that
<apb1963> Yes and I've done it
<valorie> apb1963: yes, which is why we have neon5
<valorie> and the ISO, which many people will run as a live system
 * valorie perhaps should have tried that.....
<apb1963> tsimpson: yeah, if you have a powerful CPU you can do VMs all day long.  When  you're running on a 10 year old system... not so much.
<valorie> liveUSB to the rescue
<apb1963> luckily, I had an upgrade recently... I have a brand new 5 year old 64 bit upgrade.
<valorie> slow, but does work
<apb1963> and yesterday my 32 bit machine finally gave up the ghost... won't even get past a BIOS boot... it's done.   Graveyard material.
<tsimpson> apb1963: which is why I use a chroot for most things, more clunky but it works for most things
<apb1963> tsimpson: So, if I want to run say... teamviewer... yo're saying set wine and teamviewer up inside the chroot?  Or even a VM?
<apb1963> and for that matter... even muon is unsupported since it's in the "universe" repo.
<tsimpson> apb1963: I do have a chroot for some KDE Telepathy and XMPP stuff, as well as some development environments with bleeding-edge stuff. I don't think I'd bother with wine
<apb1963> tsimpson: wine is required for teamviewer
<tsimpson> I don't use teamviewer
<apb1963> I use it on nearly a daily basis
<apb1963> I also run asterisk
<apb1963> and plan to install vtiger
<apb1963> I may need an LDAP server, that's still undecided.
<apb1963> and lets not forget freePBX which requires a webserver, like apache.
<tsimpson> qemu is a pretty cheep emulator for VMs
<apb1963> I also use Back In Time for backup
<tsimpson> and if you're just running a few daemons you shouldn't need a supercomputer to run several VMs
<apb1963> I have no idea which, if any of those might upgrade system libraries....  SOMETHING upgraded my qt4-core in 12.04 and caused me huge problems... but I have no idea what it was.
<apb1963> So you're saying that I should run all of those apps just mentioned in a VM or chroot, if they're not in the base repos?
<tsimpson> I'm saying there are ways to encapsulate the system in a way that prevents you from being left with an expensive brick
<tsimpson> VMs are one way, but there are a few including cgroups
<apb1963> I actually tried installing virtualbox awhile back but had problems... I think it was with the add-on tools, don't remember... I'll have to try again and see.
<valorie> muon is unsupported?
<valorie> ...
<apb1963> vmware was something of a nightmare
<apb1963> valorie: it's in "universe", so that makes it unsupported
<valorie> hmmmm
<valorie> re VMs, I recently heard of Vagrant
<valorie> an easier way to use them, as I understand
<valorie> https://www.vagrantup.com/
<valorie> haven't tried it out, though
<apb1963> I actually liked virtualbox for the most part... it had a couple of issues I never got around to resolving, but between vmware and virtualbox, it was the easier of the two to use...  it "just worked" for the important stuff... with vmware I spent days and days researching things.
<apb1963> vmware cost me 100 times as much time.
<apb1963> some of it was stupid stuff.  Like the tools needed were embedded in another file that you had to have the right tool to extract so you could use the tools.
<apb1963> Incredibly poor design in that regard.
<apb1963> I spent days trying to figure out where what I needed lived, and then more time tracking down the tool I needed.
<valorie> sounds like a nightmare
<apb1963> it was
<apb1963> I finally gave up
<apb1963> with virtualbox it was... oh.   It's running.  Wow.
<apb1963> From install to working... total time - about 1 minute.
<apb1963> so I need to install teamviewer... which means wine.  What's the recommendation to be safe from total system destruction?
<apb1963> I'm not sure how it would work in a VM... I think as soon as I try to switch out of the VM to show a real desktop to someone... it's not going to work.
<valorie> why in a VM?
<apb1963> why in a vm what?
<valorie> why not just install wine and then run teamviewer in it?
<apb1963> that's what I would like to do
<valorie> and the problem is......?
<apb1963> E: Unable to locate package wine
<apb1963> it's not in the main repo
<apb1963> which means it's unsupported
<valorie> playonlinux - front-end for Wine
<valorie> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<apb1963> which means it has the potential to upgrade a critical library
<apb1963> and render my system useless
<facepalm> Highly doubtful.
<valorie> well, I would do a bit of research first, i guess
<valorie> but people run wine all the time
<apb1963> adding additional unsupported software on top of other unsupported software isn't a solution
<valorie> and teamviewer
<apb1963> yes, that's true
<draggin> anyone have any experience with upgrade to 14.04 and having greatly reduced performance, ie mouse clicks, browser performance, keyboard entries?
<apb1963> but I'm paranoid.. SOMETHING killed my 12.04 system and I really don't want to go through THAT nightmare again.
<valorie> do you have plenty of disk space?
<apb1963> me?
<valorie> yes
<apb1963> depends on your definition of "plenty" :)
<valorie> well, how about space to at least create a separate $HOME
<valorie> so you don't have to worry about that bit
<apb1963> already put home on it's own partition
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how about another partition to throw on another install of 14.04, do your wine+teamviewer there?
<apb1963> well... I still need to log out and mount it then copy /home to the new partition, etc.... but that's just a formality (that will take an hour to move the files)
<valorie> so you have one safe, stable system
<valorie> and another where you can live on the edge
<apb1963> it's a good idea in theory, the problem is that I have one machine... and it's running my asterisk server.  Without it, I have no phone.
<valorie> in essence that's how I use my old test laptop
<valorie> ah, got it
<valorie> I was talking to my son yesterday about my little 5 year old netbook, which I use while traveling
<valorie> it was so bad (slow) and unreliable my last trip, I've sworn to replace it
<apb1963> being poor causes all kinds of problems.  Money would solve all of these issues.  I'd simply put asterisk on it's own server, etc.
<valorie> he says chromebooks are like $200
<facepalm> Yes they are.
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I'm thinking that's what I'll do when I have a couple of hundred sitting around
<valorie> I'm sure I paid more for the netbook 5+ years ago
<facepalm> Probably, seems like 5 or 6 years ago they were just coming out.
<valorie> it's running 14.10 right now
<valorie> which is pretty impressive
<apb1963> I paid $5000 for a 1GB disk drive, back when it was one of the first ones.  Prices come down :)
<facepalm> What DE?
<valorie> kubuntu
<facepalm> Nice.
<valorie> slow as all get out, but it's an atom
<valorie> everything is slow
<facepalm> I'm surprised at how kubuntu is running, thought I would see a slow down vs. xubuntu but I'm not.
<apb1963> wine isn't even in universe
<valorie> I think Qt is getting more and more efficient
<rcw2> hi, i have a usb external wifi device... it works, but sometimes when I unplug it and plug it back in, it doesn't get recognized anymore.  I can sometimes plug it into another usb port and it works again, but eventually all usb ports may no longer recognize it.  any suggestions? can i reset the ports?  would that help?
<valorie> apb1963: apt-cache search shows: wine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package)
<apb1963> oh wait... it is in universe
<apb1963> valorie:  that doesn't show where it is
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy wine
<valorie> wine:
<valorie>   Installed: (none)
<valorie>   Candidate: 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4
<valorie>   Version table:
<valorie>      1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 0
<valorie>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<tsimpson> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<apb1963> yeah, universe
<apb1963> I thought I had changed sources.list but I didn't
<apb1963> well, I guess I'm taking the plunge
<valorie> best of luck~
 * valorie goes to eat dinner
<apb1963> it appears to only install new files... although it also installs new packages... and there's no telling what those will install
<apb1963> thanks.  Enjoy
#kubuntu 2015-09-21
<skippy_> hello
<skippy_> I have a question regarding kubuntu. I recently installed Ubuntu onto my main laptop and it runs fantastic. I plan on giving a small notebook I have (to be specific the acer aspire one D270-1824) to my sister, and would like to run a linux based OS on it, because windows 7 just doesn't run correctly on it and frankly it would be impossible to get windows 10 on it. Point is, is kubuntu a good OS to run on a 32 bit processor with onl
<svend-ev> Good morning
<ocnios> wifi was working fine but now no networks are listed and when i click the networks icon i cant check the wireless box... help please!!
<ocnios> i didn't change update/modify anything, rebooted and now no wifi!?!?
<hateball> ocnios: what does "rfkill list" say? Do you see anything in "dmesg" ?
<hateball> ocnios: What wifi chipset are you using?
<ocnios> softand hard bloced yes
<ocnios> i renamed wlan0 to skynet could that have broken things? i asked people before i did and they said it shouldn't cause issues.
<ocnios> now i dont remeber cli syntax to revert it was 'kv or vk something?'
<hateball> ocnios: I am guessing you edited /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<hateball> it shouldnt be hard blocked for that tho, I dont think
<ocnios> hateball: yes i did
<ocnios> i tried to edit it again but it didn't let me change it back from skynet to wlan0 to see if it would fix it i can't remember sudo edit cli command for that file.....if that's the issue
<ocnios> i changed it and it worked great for a week and now randomly i get nothing, rebooted 3x
<hateball> ocnios: sudo nano <file>
<hateball> or kdesudo kate <file>
<ocnios> how do i save in nano hateball
<ocnios> esc doesnt work to get to : and 'w'
<hateball> ocnios: ctrl+x
<hateball> well, it's quit. but it'll ask you to save modified
<ocnios> hateball: http://hastebin.com/pafolodudi.pl
<hateball> ocnios: well hard block is usually due to physical switch, but can also be when missing firmware
<hateball> ocnios: so again, what chipset is it?
<hateball> lspci or lsusb will tell you
<ocnios> Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> ocnios: what does "lspci -k|grep -A2 Network" say?
<hateball> I am guessing it uses ath9k module?
<hateball> you should be able to see something with "dmesg" if it has trouble loading firmware
<hateball> oh and also make sure the physical switch (if there is one) isnt actually blocking
<ocnios> im a total idiot
<ocnios> there is no physical switch per se but i was switching virtual desktops and must have accidentally hit fn+ctrl3 which is the virtual wlan switch and disabled it thank you so much
<hateball> xD
<hateball> ocnios: at least it got solved :D
<ocnios> amen!!
<ocnios> I've had this ultrabook for 3 years and never once used that function/button. whew. was totally panicked for a moment on a metered connection with 200mb data until kill
<lordievader> Good morning.
<summentier> Good morning! I was stumbling rummaging around the kubuntu IRC logs, but failed to get a definite answer:
<summentier> So I gather Plasma 5.4 is only coming to Kubuntu 15.10, right? There won't be any in the Kubuntu Backports? So, I'm so excited, does anybody have any experience with the 15.10 beta yet? Is it stable enough to use?
<lordievader> summentier: It is stable, but it is never recommended to run a development release on production.
<summentier> lordievader: thanks! well, it's clear that by running a beta I am peeling off the warranty sticker. But I feel the same applies to kubuntu-backports in a way. So I just wanted to get a sense of stability for 15.04+backports vs. 15.10 beta ...
<steve-_-> the 15.10 update made havoc in the vmware machine I updated. modemManager had issues during install. now it won't even boot. not a big deal since this is just playing with linux. but if that were a real user installation I'd be rather unhappy I guess
<steve-_-> known issue?
<lordievader> Not to me. Can you still get a shell?
<steve-_-> status quo http://imgur.com/PrCYdht
<lordievader> steve-_-: Can you send ctrl + alt + f2 to the vm?
<steve-_-> shut down and restarted now logging back in.
<steve-_-> ctrl + alt F2 sent me to a shell login
<steve-_-> so that#s where I am now
<lordievader> steve-_-: Run: sudo apt-get install -f
<steve-_-> 0upgraded 0 newly installed  0 to remove 1 not upgraded
<lordievader> Hmm, is the plasma-desktop package installed?
<steve-_-> I do not know, not a real CLI hero here.
<lordievader> dpkg -l |grep plasma-dekstop
<lordievader> desktop*
<steve-_-> this is hard. it has the wrong keyboard language since nothing is right
<steve-_-> I don't know where to find | in that other language keyboard
<steve-_-> it'S not a problem. I can just wait for the final, setup a new VM and continue linux adventures there
<steve-_-> just thought I'd let you know in case this is a common problem
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<TJ-> Where does Trusty/KDE store the Wallpaper image file-paths ?
<BluesKaj> for desktop images I just use some pics from my own files
<TJ-> I'm looking for where the file-paths are stored, grep has so far not found anything
<hateball> TJ-: ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<hateball> that's on 14.04
<TJ-> Something very strange going on; I'm not see those files (I recall there were 4 there a couple months ago)
<TJ-> Arggggh!! what a *%&! fool I am!
<TJ-> I switched out the original HDD for an SSD and installed 15.10. I've been mounting the HDD Trusty (LVM) install to /mnt/target/ via UUID entries in fstab. In the Trusty VG there are 2 /home/ LVs (Home and Home_recovered). They both have the same UUID. I'm sure you can guess the rest :)
<hateball> :D
<regedit> TJ-: so i recently discovered the ultimate solution to my dual booting headaches
<regedit> not sure if i told you about my attempts to virtualbox my ubuntu installation within the windows installation...
<BluesKaj> usually the reverse is better
<regedit> TJ-: alas, Unity3D has preview builds for Ubuntu! :D
<regedit> therefore I have almost no reason to continue hanging on to windows
<regedit> http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/unity-on-linux-release-notes-and-known-issues.350256/#post-2298239 :D
<regedit> just wondering; is it possible / complicated to expand an ubuntu partition to the whole drive? Currently my first partition (half the drive) is for windows, and 2nd one is ubuntu swap, 3rd is ubuntu
<hateball> regedit: use gparted-live and you can change pretty much anything
<regedit> nice, so ubuntu doesnt have "unmovable" files and such?
<hateball> nope
<regedit> cool cool
<hateball> problem is that you have swap in the middle
<TJ-> This is why LVM is a must-have when installing
<hateball> so you'd need to decrease ntfs partition size, then delete swap partition, and then reclaim unused space to the ext4 for ubuntu, then create new swap
<hateball> but the new swap will get a new uuid, so your /etc/fstab will be broken
<TJ-> You can assign the same UUID if you want to
<hateball> well, yeah
<TJ-> If swap is encrypted, fstab would be ok
<BluesKaj> regedit, depends which direction the partition is expanding, but i found that just deleting the windows partition and leaving it unallocated speeds the process a lot , delete your swap and add it afterwards. It will be fast due to the empty space if you use the end of the drive
<regedit> ok
<hateball> well if you fully delete the ntfs partition then I guess GRUB will be a bit sad
 * regedit takes notes
<TJ-> hateball: why is that?
<BluesKaj> grub is easily repaired, with boot repair or install grub in gparted
<hateball> TJ-: well just for missing entries :)
<TJ-> grub is in the ESP, and the /boot/ file-system. Deleting the Windows partition(s) won't upset things.
<BluesKaj> boot-repair is a handy cd to have around
<BluesKaj> or usb
<TJ-> regedit: You'd need to remember to delete the Windows boot menu entry from UEFI, using Linux efibootmgr
<regedit> TJ-: true dat
<BluesKaj> oh gawd forgot about that damn uefi again
<regedit> TJ- remembers the intricacies of my system in his nightmares by now :D
<TJ-> regedit: make the former NTFS partition an LVM PV, create (or add it to an existing) VG, and use the space!
<TJ-> regedit: :D too true
<regedit> TJ-: oh so i should make a separate partition out of it? not extend the ubuntu one?
<hateball> if you're not already using LVM it is much simpler extending the current partition
<TJ-> regedit: if the system isn't currently using LVM, you could clone it over into the new LVM config using the former Windows space, boot that, then make the now-former Ubuntu space another PV, add it to the live VG, and you have a fully LVMed system
<TJ-> regedit: if the system isn't currently using LVM, you could clone it over into the new LVM config using the former Windows space, boot that, then make the now-former Ubuntu space another PV, add it to the live VG, and you have a fully LVMed system
<regedit> whoopsie what did i miss
<TJ-> regedit: When there's existing partitions its much easier to reallocate them to LVM than to try shuffling existing partition data around
<regedit> how can i check if it's currently lvm?
<TJ-> regedit: "sudo vgdisplay"
<regedit> command not found
<TJ-> regedit: It's not LVM :p
<regedit> k :)
<hateball> It's not exactly much work "shuffling" data when using gparted
<hateball> you rightclick the partition and tell it to grow to the unused space :p
<TJ-> hateball: If the Windows NTFS partition is the first 1/2 of the disk and Ubuntu is at the end, the entire Ubuntu data would need relocating
<hateball> TJ-: Yep
<hateball> It just takes a bit of time is all
<hateball> Depending on the amount of data and such
<regedit> it is an SSD, so there's that
<hateball> Then it's not gonna take very much time at all
<hateball> LVM is nicer tho, for flexibility.
<hateball> It can always be done later anyhow
<rejak> hello, I just installed kubuntu and wanted to update my packages with muon. but according to the /var/log/apt/term.log file muon get's stucked at a luks password prompt
<rejak> the last line is: "Please enter passphrase for disk kubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none!". Is it save to kill the update process and restart it on a shell?
<rejak> I've found out via ps -A that the terminal i/o lives at /dev/pts/2. so I executed echo "password" > /dev/pts/2, now the last line of /var/log/apt/term.log reads "Please enter passphrase for disk kubuntu--vg-swap_1 (cryptswap1) on none! password"
<rejak> but what now?
<BluesKaj> Ok on my phone
<BluesKaj> Bit of a newb
<BluesKaj> ok this auto complete  is a pita
<ranveeraggarwal> Hi all. I have been using kubuntu 15.04. Suddenly, today everything became read only and I'm unable to edit any file or mount an external drive. Any clue as to what can be done?
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Is it mounted ro?
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: no idea. How do I mount it as rw if it's not?
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Check 'mount' to see if it is mounted as ro.
<lordievader> Don't jump to solutions, investigate the problem first.
<ranveeraggarwal> It says rw
<ranveeraggarwal> (rw, nosuid, nodev, uhelper=udisks2) is what I see
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Ok, so what errors do you get when you try to create a file?
<ranveeraggarwal> It says it's read only. Cannot create file
<ranveeraggarwal> Similarly, I tried backing up my data, but it won't mount an external drive
<TJ-> What is the it in "it says" and what is the it in "it's read only" ?
<ranveeraggarwal> I try to create a directory using dolphin
<TJ-> "nosuid nodev" is not the root file-system - possibly an ecryptfs or cgroup
<lordievader> Sounds like it remouted due to errors.
<TJ-> ranveeraggarwal: in a terminal, "pastebinit <( mount )" and give us the URL it reports
<sithlord48> or missing permissions on the mount point.
<ranveeraggarwal> Also, when I boot it, it boots into emergency mode
<ranveeraggarwal> Then, I press Ctrl+D where it boots into kubuntu and I can't do anything with it.
<sithlord48> reading back yeah sounds like a drive issue...
<ranveeraggarwal> Has my hard drive been corrupted somehow? Windows installation still works
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Could you pastebin the output of 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda'?
<ranveeraggarwal> Sure, just a sec
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader, sithlord48, TJ- thanks, I tried to fix the partition using a bootable drive and it worked :)
<sithlord48> oh good :D
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: I'd still like to see the smart output.
<ranveeraggarwal> it's now back to rw, though still in emergency mode :/
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: damn! I can't sudo
<ranveeraggarwal> sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/ranveer/1: No such file or directory
<ranveeraggarwal> Okay, so it's still not fixed :/
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: You should be able to get a root shell through the emergency mode, right?
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: Yeah
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Open a root shell through there and then run the smartctl command without sudo.
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: alright, just a sec
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: smartctl ain't installed :/
<lordievader> Could you install it?
<lordievader> apt-get install smartmontools
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: temporary failure in resolving 'urls'
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose you have no internet connection? Wired or wireless?
<ranveeraggarwal> I do. Wireless. I'll try to connect it via a cable
<sithlord48> networking may be off while in that mode..
<lordievader> sithlord48: But can likely be started.
<sithlord48> lordievader:  of course
<ranveeraggarwal> Possibly
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Setting up a wired connection is a lot easier, so please do connect it ;)
<ranveeraggarwal> Sure, on it
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: done. What next?
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Run: ip l s <interface-name> up
<lordievader> And check if it gets an ip.
<ranveeraggarwal> What would the interface name be? ifconfig shows only loopback
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: What intefaces does 'ip l' show?
<ranveeraggarwal> There's an eth0
<sithlord48> that would be your wire
<ranveeraggarwal> The previous command returns empty
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: ip l s eth0 up
<lordievader> ^ shouldn't return anything
<ranveeraggarwal> Yes, doesn't
<lordievader> Does 'ip a s eth0' show an ip address?
<ranveeraggarwal> Nope, it doesn't
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Ok, dhclient eth0
<lordievader> Then run 'ip a s eth0' again, it should show an ip address this time.
<sithlord48> what happens if you start networking?  /etc/init.d/networking start  . it should bring up that interface
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: Error getting authority
<lordievader> sithlord48: That does pretty much the same as above.
<sithlord48> lordievader: i know
<ranveeraggarwal> It fails
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: That error I haven't seen before.
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Do you know your network settings?
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: nope, not really
<ranveeraggarwal> Unable to access them, my filesystem seems to be locked
<ranveeraggarwal> I'm thinking of taking a backup via a bootable usb and going for a clean install
<sithlord48> reboot hold shit to get the grub menu and try the option to fix broken packages. this will bring up networking and should mount discs in rw
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: Hold on.
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: run 'mount -o remount,rw /' then run mount to confirm.
<sithlord48> that is recovery mode . then the option to fix broken packages
<ranveeraggarwal> Okay, I'll try this too
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: it now shows rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: That is good, does the dhclient command work now?
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: nope, same error
<lordievader> Hmpf
<lordievader> Still no ip, I guess?
<ranveeraggarwal> Nope
<lordievader> Then go with sithlord48 suggestion.
<sithlord48> ranveeraggarwal:  before you restart
<sithlord48> ranveeraggarwal:  did it remount ur drive as ro?
<ranveeraggarwal> Nope, it didn't
<sithlord48> ok thats a good sign
<ranveeraggarwal> Alright, I'm in recovery mode
<sithlord48> select the option to fix packages
<ranveeraggarwal> There's the recovery menu and it says that the filesystem state is read-only
<sithlord48> that should mount your drive in RW and set your network connection (then try to fix them )
<sithlord48> that is normal for recovery mode.
<ranveeraggarwal> Cool
<ranveeraggarwal> Yay it's now read/write
<ranveeraggarwal> What next?
<sithlord48> you have the wire pluged in ?
<ranveeraggarwal> Yes
<sithlord48> try the option for networking if you back at the menu
<ranveeraggarwal> Oh damn, I just remembered. My internet requires a sign in through a browser
<sithlord48> that might be a problem
<ranveeraggarwal> I can try logging in through curl
<ranveeraggarwal> Just a sec
<KSX> whats the diffrence between openbox and kde/openbox ?
<ranveeraggarwal> Nope, doesn't work
<ranveeraggarwal> Damn
<sithlord48> openbox you get just a wm .. openbox/kde you get kde using openbox for its wm (this is a guess)
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> KSX:    I think it's openbox using widgets pretty much, I've run it, well, actually I do run it, since I run lxde and lxde wm uses openbox pretty much, but I've run the openbox/kde, couldn't tell much difference from kwin IIRC, then again, I didn't run it for long
<KSX> i installed openbox on kubuntu and i can choose "plasma" and "openbox" in the login screen, but there is no "kde/openbox"
<KSX> bprompt, ok
<ranveeraggarwal> sithlord48: I had lynx. It worked
<sithlord48> ksx. at the login screen that if for the session you want to start..
<KSX> its not a big deal as i can use conky instead of widgets
<bprompt> KSX:      use the openbox option :), it'd be like that, kde/openbox per se, bear in mind that kde is just a framework, you do not have to run "kwin", the kde windows manager, to use kde apps, I use lxde wm, but run many kde apps
<ranveeraggarwal> sithlord48, lordievader: I now have systemctl installed. What next?
<sithlord48> ranveeraggarwal: tell us what smartctl says about you drive.
<lordievader> Wait, systemctl wasn't installed?
<lordievader> But yeah, ^ that.
<ranveeraggarwal> What do you want to know in that?
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: We want everything ;)
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: how do I do so?
<ranveeraggarwal> I can't open irc over there
<lordievader> pastebin, sneakernet, something else ;)
<ranveeraggarwal> paste.ubuntu.com/12516693
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader, sithlord48: ^
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: MAKE A BACKUP, NOW!
<lordievader> That drive is failing.
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: so the hard drive is dead?
<lordievader> 16 pending sectors, quite a number of read errors.
<lordievader> ranveeraggarwal: It ain't dead, but it is dying.
<sithlord48> every thing smart flags is pre-fail or old_age .. yeah back that data up  now
<ranveeraggarwal> lordievader: so, hardware issue, eh?
<ranveeraggarwal> Damn
<sithlord48> drive has over 9000 hours powered on ..
<sithlord48> well i gtg all later.
<BluesKaj> bigger drives have a shorter lifespan it seems , lost a 1Tb after 3 yrs
<ranveeraggarwal> Thank you all. Time to make a backup :D
<ranveeraggarwal> And contact the vector vendor for a new hard drive
<ronnoc> wooo upgrading to Beta 2 \o/
<marco-parillo> Beta2?
<ronnoc> marco-parillo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/Beta2/Kubuntu
<marco-parillo> I wrote that, because I never know what I will be doing during release week, but if you follow the link to get Kubuntu I think you will find Beta-2 is not there yet: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/
<ronnoc> marco-parillo: so will my do-release-upgrade currently transpiring on this machine go OK? lol
<marco-parillo> It did. I updated that also. You may find some of your icons on your favorites missing. Just remove them, and re-add them.
<ronnoc> ok thanks. If I find any issues I'll let you know and we can go from there. Icons are no big deal.
<keithzg> Uhhh . . . huh. A live disk session of 15.04 I left running now is displaying nothing on VT7 (just goes to no signal).
<keithzg> I still get prompts on the non-LightDM VTs, though. So, err, what's the default user/pass combo?
<Unit193> kubuntu kubuntu
<keithzg> Ahhh, thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<keithzg> From my memory I was still thinking it was "ubuntu" and blank.
 * keithzg runs back over to the server room
<Unit193> Oh hrm, yeah password is blank.
<keithzg> Heh yeah once kubuntu/kubuntu didn't work I tried that and got back in.
<regedit> argh dual monitor touble
<regedit> this application spawned a sub-window which is decidedly out of view
<regedit> outside of the monitor areas completely
<regedit> it doesnt even have its taskbar entry, so i cant even move it
<regedit> how can i get a handle on such a window and place it somewhere sane (i.e. visible) ?
<Vito> alt + tab doesn't help?
<regedit> Vito: in the end i found alt + f3 helped
<regedit> thanks
<Vito> oh true, I missed alt + f3
<Vito> you're welcome
<frenda> hey there
<frenda> How can I open this dashboard: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/plasma-fullscreen-dashboard-750x468.jpg
<frenda> (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/08/plasma-5-4-new-features)
<KSX> nice
<pablomederos> hola
<pablomederos> alguna idea de qué es linux?
<pablomederos> hi
<pablomederos> hola
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rpts> why does apt-get tryes to install old kernel verison
<rpts> i have 4.2 and is trying to isntall 3.19
#kubuntu 2015-09-22
<mparillo> frenda: For me (on Wily) simply right-click on your Application Launcher (the K) and select Alternatives.
<Aniar> hi. I have a weird problem I can't figure out - I just fresh-built Kubuntu 15.04 on an SSD on a Thinkpad.  Every time I reboot /usr/sbin/bluetoothd is 0644. I "chmod +x /usr/sbin/bluetooth && systemctl start bluetooth" and BT works. but next reboot, it's back to 644.  /home is NOT mounted separately, and I'm not losing any data there, so this is specific, as far as I can see, to /usr/sbin/bluetoothd. anyone seen anything like thi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Hari_> Hai, I need some help about installing Kubuntu 15.04
<lordievader> At what point do you get stuck?
<Hari__> The installer crashes when I come to the keyboard setup screen
<Hari__> I think it is a problem of the installer. Is there anyway I can bypass the default installation route?
<lordievader> Does it crash with some kind of a traceback?
<Hari__> traceback means?
<lordievader> Error message of where in the code things went wrong.
<Hari__> Yeah...
<lordievader> Could you pastebin that by any chance?
<Hari__> I don't have it with me now, but I'll get it.
<Hari__> Is there anyway to bypass that keyboard selection screen manually?
<lordievader> I'm not sure.
<Hari__> Ah OK
<lordievader> As a work around you could take the mini iso, that has a text based installer.
<Hari__> What is that mini iso?
<Hari__> Where can I get it?
<lordievader> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hari_> I just did a search and it seems there isn't any mini installer for kubuntu
<lordievader> Hari_: All flavors have the same minimal iso. During the installation you select which de you want.
<Hari_> Ah thanks:)
<Hari_> I'll do it then.
<ejay> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<alvin> The mini installer still exists? I didn't know that? Does it have the same installer as the old 'alternate installer' which could do more?
<lordievader> Ubiquity has caught up quite a bit. I think they are now at the same level of functionality.
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> kubu15, persistent random marquee selection on desktop. Any fix?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> here is a pic https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6ITlt_K4rvlSUJHOWZ6YlFNanM/view?usp=sharing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<alvin> Do I need extra packages in order to get krdc to connect to a VNC server?
<madmouser1> alvin: should not just make sure the VNC plugin is not disabled by accident
<kalib> Hello guys, after my last upgrade my kde/plasma5 is kind of broken.. Can I restore it to the defautl configs? I mean, perhaps rm -rf .config/kde*, rm -rf .config/plasma*, rm -rf /.local/share/kde*, rm -rf .local/share/plasma* ?
<soee> kalib: i think there are also some settings related to configuration directly inside .config
<kalib> soee: so, what do you suggest to completely restore my kde/plasma 5?
<alvin> madmouser1: Thanks, but it is enabled. I'll need to dig into this. Might be the server too.
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+AndreaDelSarto88/posts/dbn6VWiQLJ7 :)
<macvez> Haven't been on IRC since 2001
<macvez> Anyone alive in here?
<Pici> yes.
<FirstTimeUser> hello
<FirstTimeUser> i need some help with kubuntu.... i just uinstalled it
 * FirstTimeUser slaps boubbin around a bit with a large fishbot
<blah-> which one is better, kubuntu or xubuntu?
<BluesKaj> blah-, it's a matter of taste, mostly
<BluesKaj> never tried Xubuntu so i can't judge anyway
<blah-> i'm installing kubuntu now :)
<BluesKaj> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<blah-> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<blah-> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<genii> Hehe GNOME
<blah-> nice
<genii> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<blah-> :)
<ik_> hi
<adroit_machine> how do I add downloaded packages in muon discover?
<aaa__> s.a
<Copernicus22> acpi pcc probe failed    after upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 :(
<Copernicus22> been googling, not much luck :sss
<TJ-> Copernicus22: don't worry about it; it's just a verbose debug message left in by mistake
<Copernicus22> I get a busybox
<Copernicus22> can't boot
<TJ-> Copernicus22: unrelated to ACPI PCC probe
<Copernicus22>  /dev/disk/by-id/.... does not exist
<TJ-> Copernicus22: That sounds like a systemd-init not finding one of the file-systems required to boot the system
<TJ-> Probably the root FS. Does the system use LUKS/dm-crypt full disk encryption?
<Copernicus22> its not encrypted
<TJ-> Copernicus22: that makes things simpler.
<Copernicus22> I can't see the partitions
<Copernicus22> it's a striped raid disk
<TJ-> what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show as the root=
<TJ-> How many disks in the RAID array? is it just RAID-0 ?
<Copernicus22> can't run commands
<Copernicus22> 2 disks in raid 0
<TJ-> I thought you had the busybox prompt?
<Copernicus22> I booted from a livedisk I mean
<Copernicus22> at the moment
<TJ-> Copernicus22: Ahhh!
<TJ-> Have you chroot mounted the broken config ?
<Copernicus22> not yet, I'll have to google how to do that
<Copernicus22> what do I google for?
<Copernicus22> I did it once before but it's like 10 years ago :)
<TJ-> First thing to do is check the live dmesg/kern.log to see if there are any I/O errors reported from those disks. RAID-0 is not particularly safe. A minor failure on one drive and the entire RAID device / file-system is gone
<TJ-> Next thing is is to "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" and run "sudo smartctl --all /dev/sdX" to check the health of each device
<Copernicus22> I was able to use a disk recovery tool from windows to backup my home dir
<TJ-> If one device is failing the array likely won't be able to assemble
<Copernicus22> yeah it seems that way
<Copernicus22> strange that the diskrecovery tool still could read most of the files though
<Copernicus22> at least it seamed that way
<TJ-> With 2 disks I'd always prefer RAID-1 mirror.
<Copernicus22> no errors logged
<Copernicus22> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/nbxF6ig4
<Copernicus22> brb
<Copernicus22> b
<TJ-> Copernicus22: that's good news. Maybe it is simply that the initrd.img didn't get correctly configured with the mdadm RAID config
<Copernicus22> TJ-: mdadm ?
<Copernicus22> initrd.img?
<TJ-> mdadm is the multiple disk admin
<Copernicus22> ok
<TJ-> initrd.img == initial ramdisk (where the root file-system is found and mounted,and busybox shell lives)
<Copernicus22> maybe I should follow this guide?
<Copernicus22> http://feeding.cloud.geek.nz/posts/setting-up-raid-on-existing/
<Copernicus22> TJ-: oh no not exactly
<Copernicus22> it has the tools I need though :)
<Copernicus22> right?
<TJ-> Your issue may simply be the MD device for root-file-system has the wrong name (sometimes what installs as /dev/md0 becomes /dev/md127 on reboot
<TJ-> It depends on which metadata version is used by mdadm on the disks. Nowadays it is supposed to be v1.2, but if it's v0.9 for example the device ID would need to be configured in the mdadm.conf which is copied to the initrd.img by update-initramfs
<Copernicus22> TJ-: can you give me some pointers to learn how to do all this from a live cd?
<Copernicus22> or busybox
<Copernicus22> it's not really clear what you are saying in your last 2 lines
<Copernicus22> all quite new to me :)
<TJ-> Copernicus22: Well, the issues are quite complex. Why did you use RAID-0 if you're not familiar with managing it?
<Copernicus22> TJ-: It's really fast :)
<Copernicus22> 500mb/sec
 * Vito blames raid 0
<Vito> ssd + no swap (or -> 0 swapiness) are better
<TJ-> Yeah... it fails faster too
<Copernicus22> I'm going to implement and test a good backup system :)
<Copernicus22> after I fix this
<Vito> raid 10 is better then
<Copernicus22> Vito: hmmz, I'll look in to it
<Vito> everything depends on your budget
<Copernicus22> it's a laptop
<Vito> ssd then
<Copernicus22> yes
<Vito> ssd for os, no swap and an hdd into the second slot
<Copernicus22> no space for another hard disk
<Vito> for /home
<Copernicus22> I've got 2 ssd's and a hdd
<Copernicus22> I never knew it was such a risk
<Copernicus22> raid 0
<Vito> raird 0 is by definition :'D
<Vito> -r
<Copernicus22> :)
<Copernicus22> apparently
<Vito> it also depends on the disks
<Copernicus22> why can't i see the partitions using the livecd?
<Vito> using two disks with a significantly long mtbf could bring overall mtbf to a single average disk's one
<Copernicus22> I tried a couple partition tools
<Vito> I have a very few experience with raid 0 for reasons above, sorry :(
<Copernicus22> ok I'll try again tomorrow, thx anyways
<Copernicus22> gnite
<Vito> maybe a software raid needs some package like mdadm
<Vito> (software raid is also evil)
<Copernicus22> sudo mdadm --assemble --scan
<Copernicus22> should show me the partitions?
<Copernicus22> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15933/how-to-access-md-raid-via-live-cd
<TJ-> Copernicus22: there may be no partitions
<Copernicus22> yeah
<Copernicus22> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/1qYxxAvD
<Copernicus22> State : active failed
<Copernicus22> TJ-: do you know what this means?
<TJ-> Copernicus22: Ahhh, so it is Fake-RAID rather than Software-RAID, as in the metadata is set by the controller
<TJ-> Copernicus22: " Slots : [_U]" suggests you need to enter the BIOS RAID setup and try to fix it from there. the "_" suggests a mising array member
<Vito> --force option could work also
<Copernicus22> I checked, doesnt miss a member
<Copernicus22> Vito, force?
<TJ-> "Disk00 Serial : P02430111202" is "active failed" so something has gone wrong somewhere
<TJ-> Copernicus22: does the kernel command-line include "nomdmonddf nomdmonisw" ?
<Copernicus22> the uuid doesnt match my grub.conf
<Vito> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID_Recovery#Trying_to_assemble_using_--force
<Vito> but TJ- knows more than me so it's up to him now
<Copernicus22> Vito: ok thx
<Copernicus22> http://pastebin.com/ZCA25s2N
<Copernicus22> I need to make a config file first it seems
<Copernicus22> sudo mdadm --assemble --force /dev/md127
<Copernicus22> mdadm: /dev/md127 not identified in config file.
<TJ-> Copernicus22: the UUID if part of the RAID metadata; not the file-system for ROOT
<TJ-> s/if part/is part/
<Copernicus22> TJ-: ok
<Copernicus22> anyways, I should really go to sleep now, thx again guys, see you tomorrow maybe
<TJ-> Copernicus22: you could try "sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md127 /dev/sda /dev/sdb"
<Vito> forcing
<Copernicus22> s
<Copernicus22> udo mdadm --assemble /dev/md127 /dev/sda /dev/sdb --force
<Copernicus22> mdadm: /dev/sda is busy - skipping
<Copernicus22> mdadm: /dev/sdb is busy - skipping
<TJ-> Sounds like it's already partitially in-use. check with "cat /proc/mdstat"
<Copernicus22> TJ-: didn't work
<Copernicus22> can I paste 9 lines here or pastebin ? :)
<Copernicus22> http://pastebin.com/bjpxrjkz
<TJ-> Copernicus22: how the heck!
<TJ-> Copernicus22: if you can drop md126 I think it'd work :) It looks like somehow they array has split
<Copernicus22> TJ-: hehe
<Vito> .-.
<Vito> repeat with me, "raid 0 is evil"
<TJ-> "sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md126"
<Copernicus22> haha
<Copernicus22> blk_update_request: critical target error, dev sr0, sector 2563432
<Copernicus22> dmesg
<Copernicus22> ok really going to sleep now, cya :)
<TJ-> sr0 is SCSI removable, e.g. DVD
#kubuntu 2015-09-23
<hello_> hello?
<hello_> i installed the kubuntu15.04,but can't use wifi
<hello_> who can help me??
<SJr> There is a pretty fatal bug that I am dealing with that is only fixed in QT 5.5. I am not sure how I could get a version of KDE built on Qt 5.5
<SJr> Essentially if my monitors go into power saving and/or I turn my monitors off KDE crashes.
<valorie_> hello folks, has anyone else experienced doing yesterday's upgrades, then losing connectivity?
<valorie_> for some reason my main laptop will not even allow me to check the wireless box in networkmanager
<valorie_> this is in wily
<valorie_> I was connected before leaving this afternoon - came home to a blank screen, and was not able to restart my session
<valorie_> bluetooth still works.....
<valorie> well, the wire still works at least
<valorie> still unable to use or even attempt to use wireless though
<claydoh> valorie: no not here, though nvidia driver stopped working here.
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> odd that you can't check the box, though
<jbermudes> Does anyone know where the keyboard input method selection screen moved in 15.04? It used to be under "Locale" in system settings but Locale isn't there anymore
<arun_> hi all, I am new to Kubuntu and I got an error while trying to download the widget from the PC
<arun_> I mean from the add widget section
<arun_> and I am getting Plasma being frequently restarting and error encountered.
<alvin> jbermudes: System Settings -> Input Devices
<arun_> Anyone around ?
<iceman81> Hello to everybody!
<iceman81> I have a problem with gstreamer... when I try to use the Clementie
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> Kubuntu 15.04/Plasma/ - "Cursor stuck in marquee selection".(Fastest way) To reproduce: Press alt+F2 to open Plasma search bar, type a and press enter(to start About System/ any app will do), while icon of app is animating make marquee selection with mouse and hold it. When App gets displayed on the display release left click and cursor will be stuck in marquee selection. 3 ways I found so far without hacking to make cursor unstuck: (1) Double-
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> click on any folder on Desktop(if there are any) (2) Log out of session(not working always ??) (3) use shortkey to restart X server (??) atl+ctrl+backspace. Anyone else managed to fix this in the long run?
<iceman81> kubuntu 14.04
<iceman81> anybody could help me?
<Haali_Kubuntu_15> <iceman81> try to rephrase your post ( Os / bug / error ) so that some1 can try and help if possible.
<iceman81> When I try to play a radio from Clementine , Kubuntu 14:04 says : gstreamer missing component . Should I install an update or download any package ?
<hateball> iceman81: you could try "sudo apt-get install gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio" I suppose
<hateball> but it should have been installed by kubuntu-desktop already
<iceman81> I try it after luch... thnks hateball
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<genii> BluesKaj: Mornin' :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning genii, how's things today ?
<lukyjay> Hello
<fsociety00[dat]> hi everyone
<fsociety00[dat]> I boot Kubuntu 15.04 ( 64-bit ) on my netbook but I see only a black screen after bootsplash. C+A+Fx ( x = [1-6] ) doesn't show anythink. If I press power button, it waits for Enter to shutdown.
<fsociety00[dat]> I boot Kubuntu 15.04 ( 64-bit ) on my netbook but I see only a black screen after bootsplash. C+A+Fx ( x = [1-6] ) doesn't show anythink. If I press power button, it waits for Enter to shutdown. <<< Any idea ??? Please help.
<Copernicus22> I've got ubuntu and win8.1 installed on a raid0 drive. After I upgraded to ubuntu 15.04 I get a buxybox and I can no longer boot ubuntu, but I still can boot windows(from grub).
<Copernicus22> any idea what I should do to fix it?
<Copernicus22> kubuntu*
<lordievader> Copernicus22: Can you see the rootfs in the busybox?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: it says giving up wait for root device
<lordievader> But do you see it?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: http://askubuntu.com/questions/667133/problem-with-acpi-pcc-probe-when-starting-up-ubuntu
<Copernicus22> almost exactly the same
<lordievader> Copernicus22: Can you answer my question?
<Copernicus22> I don't know what you mean
<Copernicus22> I don't know how to use the busybox commandline
<Copernicus22> lordievader: how can I see this?
<Copernicus22> I'm currently using the kubuntu livecd btw
<lordievader> Copernicus22: You can see the busybox as any other shell. What do you use for your raid? Mdadm?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I never configured anything special for my raid, it just worked like any  other hdd
<Copernicus22> lordievader: it used to just work
<lordievader> What do you use for your raid?
<lordievader> How do you assemble your raid?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: bios?
<lordievader> You use a hardware raid?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I think so
<lordievader> Ok, I guess that it should show up as a single disk in the OS, is this correct?
<Copernicus22> yes
<Copernicus22> it still does in windows
<lordievader> Right, is your rootfs still present on there?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: how can I check?
<lordievader> For example with parted.
<Copernicus22> you mean list partitions
<lordievader> Yes.
<Copernicus22> any idea what I should do to fix it?
<Copernicus22> Device     Boot Start        End    Sectors  Size Id Type
<Copernicus22> /dev/sda1           1 1000219135 1000219135  477G ee GPT
<Copernicus22> I did a sudo fdisk -l
<Copernicus22> my raid disk is 500gb
<lordievader> Copernicus22: That is why I said parted, fdisk can only read mbr: sudo parted /dev/<some-disk> print
<Copernicus22> lordievader: ok, Error: Invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda
<lordievader> Copernicus22: I'd run smart checks on both disks.
<lordievader> Such an error with raid0 ain't pretty.
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I did, seems fine. why is it that ntfs doesnt have that problem?
<Copernicus22> windows
<Copernicus22> It uses the same raid disk
<lordievader> You ran smart checks? Could I see the data?
<Copernicus22> yes 1 sec I' ll find the pastbins
<Copernicus22> http://pastebin.com/nbxF6ig4
<Copernicus22> http://pastebin.com/1qYxxAvD
<lordievader> You have one failed drive, look at the End-to-End errors and CRC errors.
<lordievader> And since you use raid0, all is gone.
<lordievader> State : active failed
<Copernicus22> lordievader: hmmz
<Copernicus22> lordievader: should I buy a new ssd drive?
<Copernicus22> lordievader: or would a re-install fix it?
<lordievader> I'd try and indentify first which of the two is the faulty one and test how 'broken' it is.
<lordievader> No a reinstall will not fix a hardware problem.
<lordievader> Also, use raid1.
<Copernicus22> lordievader: how can I see "how bad"  the drive is?
<lordievader> You can use badblocks: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badblocks
<Copernicus22> lordievader: ok thx allot!
<lordievader> But before you do all that, backup your Windows data ;)
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I only use windows for games. but I should find out my windows key and download windows 8.1
<Copernicus22> lordievader: good point :)
<Copernicus22> lordievader: I have used disk recovery software to backup my home dir using windows too
<Copernicus22> kubuntu home dir I mean
<lordievader> There is no guarantee that the backup is valid. If one slice is missing a lot may be broken.
<Copernicus22> lordievader: i see, guess I just have to hope for the best :)
<AppAraat> hello. Does anyone have any experience with running Kubuntu 15.04 on an Asus n751j? Because frankly it runs like a clogged sewer drain. Graphics card brightness not working, wifi card not recognized and unable to switch from airplane mode. From what I've understood, drivers should be in the kernel by now (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295211) but apparently they're not. If anyone (with some
<AppAraat> experience with that hardware) can advise, it would be more than welcome.
<AppAraat> should I ditch this laptop and come back to a later kernel?
<Stalli> gibt es hier auch Unterhaltung?
<austin6598> i deleted opensuse which had grub installed on it so now how do i get it working on kubuntu?
<soee> Stalli: !de
<soee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Stalli> ok thanks
<charliem2304> Hi
<charliem2304> Im new using kubuntu and found some kind of bug
<charliem2304> installed kubuntu on 15.04 on a vm using vmware fusion
<charliem2304> for some reason, the desktop background doesnt fill the screen
<charliem2304> does anyone has the same problem?
<mparillo> charliem2304:
<mparillo> Yes, let me look up the bug I opened. For me, it is closed with the Beta of 15.10
<mparillo> charliem2304: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342978
<ubottu> KDE bug 342978 in Desktop Containment "Wallpaper and Hamburger do not scale to entire Virtual Display" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<charliem2304> mparillo : looks like the bug its fixed in the  version, I will wait for it .  Thanks
#kubuntu 2015-09-24
<asdasd> "the most beautiful desktop alive!" it really is
<basse> hi, are packages from Kubuntu CI Unstable-weekly then moved to Stable ?
<basse> and is stable ppa constantly updating?  so stable-weekly would be safer?
<rishabh> hello , i am facing an issue on kubuntu 15.04 .I can't close ,minimize,maximize any window.can't switch between two windows.just restarted my virtual machine and started facing this issue everything was fine before that.i might have accidentally removed some packages .Moreover ctrl+f is not displaying the full screen.
<rishabh> how do i reslove this?
<hateball> rishabh: How did you "accidentally remove" packages?
<hateball> rishabh: /var/log/apt/history.log will reveal the truth
<rishabh> hateball: i was building kdevelop .in the process i do remeber some packages got removed
<rishabh> hateball : is there anyway by which i can dowload the missing packages ?
<lordievader> rishabh: Could you pastebin your apt history?
<lordievader> Also there is no need to remove packages to compile kdevelop, perhaps install a few but not remove.
<rishabh> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/0Jd5utPz
<rishabh> lordievader: ^ apt history
<lordievader> Nothing important got removed.
<lordievader> But you might have broken packages, run 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<rishabh> lordievader: alright will try that
<yossarianuk> Is there anyway to make sound continue when you go to a virtual terminal (ttyn) - i.e CTRL+ALT+F2
<yossarianuk> i.e - for example I'm listening to music in KDE, when I use CTRL+ALT+F2  to go to a tty the music stops until I go back to the tty running X (CTRL+ALT+F7)
<yossarianuk> is there a way to prevent the music stopping ?
<rishabh> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/PavjHd27  the output doesn't suggest that there are any broken packages
<lordievader> rishabh: Ok, good. Do you still have access to krunner (alt + f2)?
<rishabh> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Does running 'kwin_x11 --replace' fix the problem?
<rishabh> lordievader:  the program kwin_x11 is not currently installed  ,got this message
<lordievader> rishabh: Wut?
<lordievader> rishabh: Reinstall plasma-desktop
<rishabh> lordievader: reinstall ? sudo apt-get install plasmapdesktop says it's already the newest version
<lordievader> sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma-desktop
<rishabh> lordievader: done .kwin_x11 --replace still says taht it is not installed
<rishabh> that
<lordievader> That '.' is a typo I suppose?
<rishabh> yes
<hateball> yossarianuk: perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/213149
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 213149 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "pulseaudio breaks on switching from tty7 to tty [1-6] (in and out of Gnome)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rishabh> 'kwin_x11 --replace' was the command i entered
<lordievader> rishabh: Is the kwin package installed?
<rishabh> lordievader: no,just installed it
<lordievader> That is likely the source of your problem. Log out -> log in
<rishabh> lordievader: alright .will get back in a minute
<rishabh> lordievader: problem solved. thankyou for helping me out.although the its still not in the full screen mode but other problems have been solved
<lordievader> What do you mean with full screen mode?
<rishabh> some portion on the right and left side of the screen are black .
<lordievader> Unusable or just black?
<rishabh> just black . the desktop is not being displayed on the entire laptop screen.
<lordievader> rishabh: Restart plasmashell.
<rishabh> i just  rebooted
<lordievader> Or change the resolution.
<rishabh> lordievader: that also didn't help
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> Could I see a screenshot?
<rishabh> how can i provide you the screen shot?
<lordievader> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<yossarianuk> hateball: cheers for the bug link
<yossarianuk> just shows some of the bad design with pulseaudio if that is an intentional feature....
<rishabh> lordievader: imgur.com/nxRcz89 its not a screenshot
<lordievader> Seems a bit like you've selected a 4:3 resolution.
<rishabh> yes. but it used to work fine before
<lordievader> What resolution do you have selected?
<rishabh> 1280 * 720
<lordievader> Hmm, that is odd...
<lordievader> Does your login screen have the same oddity?
<rishabh> ya.although it doesn't ask me to enter my password anymore,jus logs  in
<lordievader> Hmm, that makes you think the problem does not lie with plasma5.
<rishabh> lordievader: i will try changing the resolution or something. it used to work fine before..thaks for the sorting out the kwin issue
<rishabh> thanls
<rishabh> *thanks
<lordievader> Sure, no problem.
<hateball> yossarianuk: well it also shows you should be able to config around it
<yossarianuk> hateball: yes it does, I just mean as a default setting..
<hateball> yossarianuk: well, if you target "desktop" users then it probably doesnt matter much
<hateball> I mean a regular user will not do anything in a tty unless something is broken and they have to
<yossarianuk> hateball: yes you are right... However I have a habit of using a virtual terminal to do updates through... (just in case an update ever broke Xorg/kde, etc)
<hateball> yossarianuk: that's what screen is for :p
<hateball> and I do think do-release-upgrade of recent launches in screen
<alvin> What is the current method to create Kubuntu USB sticks? Since usb-creator-kde is broken, is it possible to use dd or not?
<amar> hey guys
<hateball> alvin: unetbootin works
<amar> is it worth to try this OS?
<amar> is uses ubuntu with unity?
<alvin> amar: No, Ubuntu with KDE
<amar> i'm sorry
<amar> i wrote it some wrong thing
<amar> fuck my english
<amar> I know this is just ubuntu with other DE
<amar> it looked kinda cool
<amar> is it cool?
<alvin> Oh, certainly. Personally I find that there are too much error messages, but yes, I use it daily.
<alvin> (Well, I'm not complaining about the messages, but about the errors themselves. Nothing too serious.)
<amar> alvin: then i'll give it a try thank u
<alvin> While I'm here. Are there people using Kubuntu (or speciefically plasma5) in some sort of terminal server scenario? Does it work well with XDMCP? The X2go devs are telling me X2go does not work (yet) with plasma5. Might be a difficult one. Any alternatives to use it as terminal server, or am I limited to XDMCP?
<alvin> amar: Do that. Lots of quality software in KDE.
<svend-ev> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<hay207> hi guys , i want help with my bluetooth headset, it is recognized but sound won't work, p311 arctic
<hay207> so, i guess i need to specify the output device
<hay207> how to do so?
<soee> hay207: in SystemSettings -> Multimedia maybe ?
<hay207> where in multimedia?
<hay207> played with multimedia settings a little, but still sound won't work with bluetooth headset
<hay207> S.O.S
<hay207> :)
<magus666> could try alsamixer and see if it will pick it up
<hay207> no options in alsamixergui, except sound meter volume
<magus666> is anything muted in alsa
<hay207> no
<Gamayun> hay207: You might have to set the device preference in Audio and Video Settings. Devices get prioritised from top to bottom, usually bluetooth devices end up on the bottom initially.
<hay207> no bluetooth audio device to select in multimedia
<hay207> only hdmi and analog devices
<Gamayun> hay207: Hm, it should show up if it's paired properly. Is it listed under 'known devices' if you right-click on the bluetooth icon? With an option to disconnect?
<hay207> yes , listed under knownndevices in bluetooth program
<cogpie> afternoon (utc :), is this a good place to ask about what appears to be a deadlock problem with KConfig sync in the Kubuntu 15.04 release? I tried searching for something but nothing obvious appeared.
<hay207> with an option to disconnect
<Gamayun> hay207: Not sure then. It *should* show up in device preferences.
<hay207> ok how to redirect output device to bluetooth headset, using other program / cl?
<cogpie> just read gls, sorry for my poor question: plasmashell freezes seemingly randomly but periodically, gdb attachment shows a deadlock call starting from KConfig::sync(); systemsettings5 also showed the same deadlock. Killing and restarting plasmashell resolves this, is this a known issue or has a more elegant fix?
<att_> hello there
<Sdorpl> hi
<Sdorpl> When will it be released Kubuntu 15.10 Beta 2? She was to be today, but no; /
<MoonUnit`> downloading the daily-live likely amounts to the same thing.
<marco-parillo> Usually the official announcement goes out pretty late in Europe / early evening in the Americas. That is often a couple of hours after Beta-2 will appear at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/wily/
<Sdorpl> Thanks  of respond me ;) My time is GMT +1/Warsaw, Plasma 5.4 very nice :D I waiting for Final Kubuntu release 15.10
<diego_> Hello, I need help fixing the dead keys for accents of my keyboard in Spanish.
<diego_> I have found this bug reported, but the solutions don't seem to work in my system.
<diego_> The problem happens mainly in my browsers, for which writing emails is a pain.
<diego_> Thank you.
<mksoft> hej
<HKitain> hej
<mksoft> Widzi mnie kto ??
<mksoft> czy gadam sam do siebie
<HKitain> i do not speak Polish
<mksoft> aaaaa
<Unit193> !pl | mksoft
<ubottu> mksoft: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mksoft> Ok
<mksoft> this is only test
<mksoft> bay all
<mksoft> :)
<noahmg123> can I force KDE5 to use Compwiz instead of kwin?
<noahmg123> Compiz*
#kubuntu 2015-09-25
<quiet> hi everybody
<charliem2304> Hi, does anyone knows how to configure a l2tp vpn using the connection edito in kubuntu 15.04
<charliem2304> I get error that the vpn service l2tp is not installed
<lordievader> Good morning
<svend-ev> Good morning
<soee> hiho svend-ev
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<moon11> Hello
<neogarfield> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 15.04 on a Dell laptop, dual booting with Windows 10. However, I'm unable to see the Windows partition from Dolphin. Any help?
<BluesKaj> neogarfield,  does sudo fdisk -l show it, if so mount the partition , sudo mount  /dev/sdX (most likely sda)
<neogarfield> fdisk -l shows the partition
<neogarfield> hang on
<neogarfield> BluesKaj, I get this error: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab
<BluesKaj> windows is on sda5?
<neogarfield> yes
<BluesKaj> where is kubuntu?
<neogarfield> sda8
<neogarfield> https://paste.kde.org/pfqtmnxql
<BluesKaj> neogarfield,  try this tut https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<neogarfield> thanks, checking... will get back
<neogarfield> BluesKaj: thanks! I followed the instructions on the page you suggested, and added a line to /etc/fstab. Now my Windows partition is mounted on startup. Thanks for the advice!
<lisacvuk_> Hello followers of Tux!
<clement> There was a power failure while I was installing windows on my laptop. Now Kubuntu (gparted) and windows do not detect it, but it shows up in BIOS and passes the hard disk test. help me on what I can do to make it work again
<genii> clement: Is this the primary drive the system is supposed to boot from?
<kubuntu> hi
<Guest82990> i've had issues upgrading to the latest beta
<Guest82990> it deleted among others my libstdc++6 which rendered aptitude useless
<Guest82990> now i'M stuck with a broken, unbootable system
<Guest82990> is there a good recommended way to repair this mess?
<soee> but you have messedup your packages ?
<Guest82990> something went wrong
<Guest82990> soee: oh, so that is all you have to say
<soee> Guest82990: but what went wrong ?
<soee> you did full-upgrade from previous beta or previous verion?
<Guest82990> the previous stable
<Guest82990> something in the automatic process went wrong
<Guest82990> as i said, it deleted libstdc++6 and i couldn't use aptitude after the failed upgrade
<Guest82990> now lightdm won't start, and i can't get into a terminal
<soee> we do not use lightdm since 15.04
<Guest82990> i did
<soee> sddm is now default
<Guest82990> even though /home wasn't encrypted i can't access it. error says it is a malconfigured encryption
<Guest82990> so, i'd like to find a way to restore the system as is
<Jef91> I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 and full screen youtube doesn't seem to work with the latest version of chrome. The whole screen is just locked on garbage till I hit escape to exit full screen mode.
<lisacvuk_> Jef91: It seems to work on my Kubuntu 14.04, also latest chrome.
<Jef91> Could it be a setting some where? I've played with desktop effect settings some
<Guest82990> here's what i get after i chrooted into the mounted /root partition: http://pastebin.com/1vSX5aS9
<jan_> hey linux people
<Finetundar> hello there jakob
<Finetundar> or not
<crypticabyss> is there a way to add networks to the kubuntu chat thing or we have to use a dif program for irc chat?
<crypticabyss> instant messenger contact app
<Finetundar> crypticabyss: what's it called?
<crypticabyss> the default chat program in kubuntu
<crypticabyss> just wondering if that supports irc as well
<Finetundar> crypticabyss: I really have never used the program so I can't really help
<crypticabyss> ok ty anyway Ill assume not since I cant find anything on it
<hessmann> help
<Gamayun> crypticabyss: I think the feature was dropped.. Too much work and already a lot of other well-maintained clients, apparently.
<crypticabyss> ah alright thanks for the info
<aleksey> ghb
<giltibobcat> Greetings all, New here, looking to learn.
<soee> hiho giltibobcat
<giltibobcat> Linux is new to me, as i said. I am also studying for ccna.
<soee> giltibobcat: what is ccna ?
<giltibobcat> Cisco Certified Network Admin
<soee> ah cool :)
<giltibobcat> Taking a break to check out IRC for the moment.
<soee> well irc is pretty cool and useful :)
<giltibobcat> Better than "help desk"?
<soee> well help deslk for me is a place where you must get some help, here on irc you can recieve help if someone have time and know how to help :)
<soee> irc is a place also for devels to communitcate etc.
<giltibobcat> Ok so still better chance at learning here?
<soee> depends what you want to learn
<giltibobcat> With Linux ..... Everything!
<giltibobcat> must have spooked you or your laughing so hard you cant see your screen
<soee> giltibobcat: i''m not sure what is the best way to learn this stuff :) i'm just simple user and i play wwith it and learn it  :)
<soee> valorie: do you have better advice ?
<giltibobcat> Feel like an addict coming off Windows
<Gamayun> giltibobcat: We've (almost) all been there ;)
<giltibobcat> I dont miss it..... if that means anything
<giltibobcat> Learn alot just my trail an error right now
<giltibobcat> trial even
<Gamayun> giltibobcat: Probably the best way. Then you can ask if there's anything you get stuck on.
<giltibobcat> That works
<giltibobcat> Good to know where I can ask my question without judgement
<giltibobcat> ok First of many questions what does sudo mean
<soee> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
#kubuntu 2015-09-26
<giltibobcat> ok I will cheack all that out thank you for the lead
<jgranate> I am running KDE 5.3.2 and I can't seem to be able to resume from suspend after loading nvidia proprietary drivers (All I get is my black backlit screen). Googling reveals that this was an issue about a year ago but solved with new kernal.. I am fairly new to kubuntu and was wondering what log files I could look at to diagnose the problem.
<keithzg> jgranate: if you look in /var/log, you should see some Xorg logs, that'd be the place to start.
<jgranate> thank you
<keithzg> Alternatively, since we live in a systemd world now, "journalctl -e _COMM=Xorg" should get you an output (I think Ubuntu 15.04 still tosses out Xorg logs in text format, though? I forget, I'm at work right now and we're sticking with 14.04 LTS for the time being)
<jgranate> Yeah, I'm digging into the Xorg file for /var/log now.. I appreciate the help
<bwins> anyone have trouble starting the plama desktop after updates on Kubuntu 15.10?
<TJ-> bwins: long delays; desktop sometimes not appearing?
<bwins> TJ-> correct, desktop not appearing after login
<TJ-> bwins: not sure of the cause but I've seen several people report it; I got rid of the long delay by removing all th e background metadata search processes (akonadi etc)
<bwins> was it a particular package? started fine before updates
<TJ-> I don't know I've avoided installed the latest packages from -proposed
<bwins> can i remove proposed packages?
<bwins> I can ctrl/alt F2 to a command prompt just fine
<TJ-> bwins: check obvious things like ownership of ~/.Xauthority first, also, check ~/.xsession-errors for clues
<bwins> TJ-: thanks, I'll go poke around there and get back and let you know the results
<Guest66895> at boot time several networkmanager scripts scripts start but they have no time limit which results in networkmanager trying to start services endlessly and consequently the boot process  does not continues. where do i set limits to networkmanager scripts?
<Guest66895> at boot time several networkmanager scripts scripts start but they have no time limit which results in networkmanager trying to start services endlessly and consequently the boot process  does not continue. where do i set limits to networkmanager scripts?
<TJ-> What scripts are these?
<Guest66895> i have no idea tbh. the feedback i get is something along this line: "waiting for networkmanager job. no limit set ". this happened when nm tried to bring up an interface but it has happened before with an unidentified service, maybe vpn or else. i know i've seen networkmanager limited to 60 seconds before and i'd like to know where this limit has gone on my system and how i can change it
<Guest66895> i have checked the files under /etc/networkmanager but can't find anything useful
<Guest66895> is it maybe a systemd thing?
<TJ-> Yes, those messages are from systemd
<TJ-> check its log with "sudo journalctl", possibly look at "/var/log/boot.log"
<Guest66895> Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted
<Guest66895> that's the info for when ssh-server is supposed to start and also when the interface should be brought up
<Guest66895> journalctl is empty
<TJ-> what version of Ubuntu is it?
<Guest66895> i've had the last stable until yesterday then did a release-upgrade to the beta1 which did not go too well.
<Guest66895> i've been trying to repair that system since
<TJ-> OK, with 15.10 systemd's journalctl should show the system log.
<Guest68501> i found, after the relase-upgrade systemd-services is not installed
<ahoneybun> Guest68501: upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10?
<Guest68501> yes
<Guest68501> apt marks it as configured yet not installed and i can't install it from the chroot environment i'm in now
<ahoneybun> so your in a live environment now?
<Guest68501> yes, i had to boot a live kubuntu
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I've had good luck with release-upgrade recently...
<ahoneybun> Guest68501: can you not just use tty with the local system ?
<Guest68501> here's the output of aptitude search systemd: http://pastebin.com/9c1urfxu
<Guest68501> i have no tty
<Guest68501> i cannopt login to this system at all
<ahoneybun> oh
<Guest68501> ^^
<ahoneybun> I'm not that used to systemd at all really
<ahoneybun> never was used to upstart either tbh
<Guest68501> i'ma  bit concerned about this line:
<Guest68501> c   libsystemd-login0               - systemd login utility library
<Guest68501> it's not installed, and can't install it
<ahoneybun> that is worring
<ahoneybun> systemd was in 15.04 so it should just have a version jump
<Guest68501> i'm not 100% sure but i think i have upgrade to 15.04 from 14.10 or prior, too
<ahoneybun> that will break it for sure
<ahoneybun> we do not advise upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04
<ahoneybun> to many changes
<ahoneybun> *too
<ahoneybun> upstart to systemd for one
<Guest68501> so, there i am with a broken system trying to find a way out
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure of a way to fix it all
<ahoneybun> best way might be to backup everything and do a fresh install
<Guest68501> i can't access my /home
<Guest68501> if it was that easy i would have done it already
<Guest68501> this is more of a delicate problem, that's why i'm here
<Guest68501> i'd even be fine with downgrading to upstart but i have never done this
<Guest68501> i need to find a way to access my files in /home which seem to be encrypted
<Guest68501> I get this error: ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<ahoneybun> mm
<Guest68501> i'll reboot, be back in a few minutes
<kubuntu_> back
<kubuntu_> failed_upgrade here
<kubuntu_> So, the plan is now to downgrade to 15.04 or prior
<kubuntu_> has anyone here ever done this ?
<kubuntu_> is there an official downgrade path?
<kubuntu_> any documentation or experiences?
<valorie> kubuntu_: no, there is no downgrade option
<valorie> I've had a failed upgrade before that I fixed
<valorie> and one that I failed to fix
<valorie> the magic commands are `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> `sudo apt install -f` (finish)
<valorie> `sudo dpkg --reconfigure`
<muhammad> hi
<Guest390> Hi there
<Guest390> can anyone help me right now
<valorie> if all those fail with no output, then your best option is to reinstall
<valorie> Guest390: help with what?
<Guest390> how to install FB messenger? im using 15.10
<valorie> facebook messenger?
<Guest390> yes
<valorie> it's part of the webpage
<valorie> there is nothing to install
<valorie> and they have withdrawn the API that used to let other clients access those chats
<Guest390> valorie; but i saw some thread on the net
<valorie> such as Kopete and KDE-telepathy
<Guest390> samone says it is possible
<valorie> used to be, yes
<valorie> they have removed that possibility
<Guest390> i see
<Guest390> valorie: thanks for the info
<valorie> yw
<valorie> sorry to be the bearer of bad news
<Guest390> valorie: lol
<svend-ev> Good morning
<cOgnaut> Good middle-of-the-night
<troia> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MoonUnit`> morning
<aa481> Hello I'm having difficulty getting broadcom to work on my system, the live version, i'm able to install it using the driver manager but the installed one says no proprietary drivers in needed
<aa481> I'm on windows now since internet wont work on kubuntu
<aa481> any help?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<winfr34k> Hello guys
<winfr34k> I'm currently trying out Kubuntu and it's fantastic
<winfr34k> great work. keep it up!
<jubo2> Hiya
<jubo2> And thanks for the best looking, best feeling out-of-the-box GNU/Linukka I have ever seen ( Kubuntu15.04 )
<soee> jubo2: cool :) 15.10 will be released soon and it will be even better ;-)
<BluesKaj> soee,  I beg to differ, too many features aren't working or have been dropped in both 15.04 aqnd 15.10
<MoonUnit`> and screen rotation that works in 15.04 is broken in 15.10 on my radeon card.
<BluesKaj> change for change's sake isn't progress
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, cube animation?
<MoonUnit`> xrandr --rotate left
<MoonUnit`> corrupt screen but mouse cursor still works.
<BluesKaj> use OpenGL
<MoonUnit`> i'll check that next time i boot it.
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`,  I was thinking of xrender, not xrandr which is a diiferent setting altogether
<MoonUnit`> arch is using Xorg 1.17.2 same as 15.10 but rotation works, made a bug report on launchpad but he wants me to upgrade my motherboard bios which sounds silly to me as it's working fine on windows, trusty, vivid and arch.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Were you using fglrx?
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  dunno why you bring this problem to us anyway, seems like you just do what you want.
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Ask why they want you to do that.
<MoonUnit`> nah open source radeonsi
<lordievader> MoonUnit`: Hmm, same kernels on Kubuntu and Arch (with the same config?)
<MoonUnit`> arch is 4.1.8, 15.10 is on 4.2, using the same 10-monitors.conf on both.
<MoonUnit`> think i'll just have to wait until 15.10 is released and add myself to the bug report others may post.
<lordievader> You could boot Kubuntu with the arch kernel/initrd and see if the problem persists.
<MoonUnit`> will do
<lordievader> Also it is better to report bugs now than after the release.
<MoonUnit`> yeah, but i have a feeling he's going to go through the call centre list of getting people to do stuff before deciding it's a debian/ubuntu problem after all.
<xela2244>  hi, openoffice  calc and any other alternatives are not working, i tried installing fglrx-updates but that caused other problems. Help
<arran> hi
<arran> I am reinstalling 14.04 and now miss all the menues at the top of each application windows.
<arran> How I can I get them back?
<xela2244> what do you mean?
<xela2244> arran
<arran> On top of each application windows a menu can or can not be a menu visible. I want to make it visible.
<BluesKaj> arran,  post a screenshot
<soee> arran: press CTRL + M when in app
<BluesKaj> or click on control icon and choose "show menubar"
<arran> How?
<Inri> Hello!
<Inri> Can you still use kde4 in kubuntu 15.04?
<arran> inri: I do not think so.
<arran> <how do i paste a screenshot into th paste???
<BluesKaj> when are thses users gonna learn some patience, they ask a question and in the same minute if they don't get an immediate answer
<BluesKaj> and leave
<syrinx_temple> Hi all.  Noooob to KDE.  Added a widget to the desktop, placed it too far off to the side, now can't see the "x" to remove it. :(
<soee> syrinx_temple: on 15.04 ?
<syrinx_temple> soee: yup
<soee> syrinx_temple: if you right click on it you don't cave menu option to remove it ?
<soee> (be sure widgets are unlocked)
<syrinx_temple> oh ffs
<syrinx_temple> grumble grumble.... thank you
<soee> :)
<patrick_> I have a macbook air , I dont like the OS, I would like to use Kubuntu - is this more trouble that its worth ?
<soee> patrick_: no idea, never used macbook air, what os is there ?
<patrick_> soee:  just the OS X i think
<patrick_> soee: I just hate the mouse gestures and windowmanagment on it, silly stuff but i like my kubuntu
<BluesKaj> personally i don't fool with gestures etc..never saw the need for them
<Guest20352> enybody know when kubuntu 15.10 will be stable?
<BluesKaj> probly when it's offically released https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseSchedule
<Guest20352> thx
<pablolbn85> hi guys I've update Kubuntu 15.04 to KDE 5.4, and there is no option to extract archive directly from Dolphin by right click on archive.  Could you tell me how to restore it ? The same is with creating archive from selected files - there is no option for that.
<BluesKaj> pablolbn85,  have you updated and upgraded since the plasma 5.4 install ?
<BluesKaj> there should be an extract option with compressed files
<pablolbn85> BluesKaj I'm using kubuntu ci stable PPA ani i update it almost daily. I've checked with Kubuntu 15.10 daily live USB and its the same.
<BluesKaj> pablolbn85,  do you have ark installed
<pablolbn85> yes
<BluesKaj> but it doesn't show up in the dialog to extract
<nishikino-maki> is Basic-Like（in windows is Visual Basic / in linux is Gambas） program language have access hardware funcation?
<pablolbn85> BluesKaj, yes there is no option "Extract..." when I right click on archived file in Dolphin
<BluesKaj> pablolbn85,  have you considered using unp
<BluesKaj> !unp
<BluesKaj> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (vivid), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<pablolbn85> BluesKaj, this is the first I've heard of it :)
<BluesKaj> pablolbn85,  it's a command line app but it works well, it's my favourite
<pablolbn85> Yeah I see now, it's strange the KDE team removed it from menu, it's big regression for me. Even Windows has this option :>
<lordievader> pablolbn85: Your problem was mentioned a few hours ago in #kde too, nobody replied though. Perhaps an idea to mention this in #kde-devel?
<BluesKaj> pablolbn85,  it should list ark tho since I have ark in the "open with" dialog
<BluesKaj> but I'm on 15.10 beta2
<pablolbn85> lordievader thanks, BluesKaj yes it's some kind of solution for extracting files  but there is stil no option to create archive from selected files.
<BluesKaj> pablolbn85,  check man unp , think you 'll find an archiving method there
<pablolbn85> BluesKaj thanks
<carlosjunior> boa tarde, estou utilizando o code blocks no ubuntu. Mas quanto tento salvar um arquivo ele me da a mensagem "File /home/carlosjunior/Documentos/curso de c/.printf could not be saved..."
<carlosjunior> como resolvo isso?
<carlosjunior> ja tentei executar pelo terminal, ocorre a msm mensagem. E eu estou gravando na pasta do meu usuario.
<these_eyes> Open to privmsg.
<Gilti> Good afternoon everyone
<dawe-tattoo> hy
<jubo2> I cannot get any support in #audacity
<BluesKaj> jubo2,  could it be because you tend to ignore suggestins
<jubo2> no.
<jubo2> they don't suggest anything
<BluesKaj> what ios audacity doing or not doing, not that I'm any expert altho i did use it to copy some old vinyl LPs to disk a while back
<adroit_machine>  Kubuntu 14.04 we're sorry Plasma shell closed unexpectedly. Every 4 seconds. Need help
<adroit_machine> kubuntu 15.04*
<lordievader> jubo2: To come back to what I said earlier, loopback device in PA works fine.
<adroit_machine> kubuntu 15.04 "we're sorry Plasma shell closed unexpectedly" -every 3-4 seconds. Need help!!
<jubo2> I have sinewave on mah audio
<jubo2> I gonna reboots the thing
<jubo2> over 440Hz I'm sure
<weewhang> d
<tiwake> hmm, my clock is wrong
<tiwake> very wrong
<bprompt> tiwake:  to set it properly :)
<tiwake> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=88528
<tiwake> thats the problem I'm getting
#kubuntu 2015-09-27
<Risitide> When i was updating kubuntu 15.04,the plasma crashed.And after updating, I rebooted the systeam.It just showed a blackscreen only with a mouse.Is it  a driver problem?
<Risitide> I'm using GTX970
<these_eyes> Why isnt empathy salut registering on mdns?
<Cay> Hey Kubuntu friends
<Cay> any guesses why plasma just stops responding?
<Cay> (is kde now called plasma)
<Cay> ?
<Cay> I can't left click or right click on anything on the desktop, this would be okay if I was given a konsole
<these_eyes> Cay bad headache? Low electrolyte?
<Cay> apparently
<Cay> it's doing it both on my laptop and desktop
<Cay> 15.04
<these_eyes> Try asprin?
<Cay> sadly, I don't believe that will cure what ailes me
<Cay> throwing my server from the balcony might help, but I just finally got passed the bios forcing me to overclock my processor
<Cay> (no seriously, it was running at 4.1ghz instead of 3.1ghz so if it spun up to 90% cpu usage it'd cook itself and crash)
<these_eyes> What is the symptoms?
<Cay> Boots up, logs in fine, once in I simply can't left or right click on anything but mouse and keyboard still respond
<Cay> (I can't ctrl+alt+f1 though, it crashes trying to switch between X and text mode)
<Cay> I do however have ssh installed
<these_eyes> There's more to it than heat there's electrical differences.
<Cay> these_eyes, in regards to the voltage on the cpu, yeah the bios was out of date with a bug. I was 8 revisions behind
<Cay> it's all good now
<these_eyes> It can cause errors.
<Cay> Eh, I'd agree but it's happening on my laptop too
<Cay> which is clocked fine
<these_eyes> Cay can you send for guns?
<Cay> rm -rf ~/.cache/* seems to work as a temporary stop gap
<these_eyes> I keep tellung them to open carry.
<these_eyes> They just make noises.
<these_eyes> "We call police."
<these_eyes> Every citizen can open carry.
<Cay> come on man, if you are going to try to troll put more than 10% effort into it
<Cay> that's gotta be the laziest trolling I've seen in awhile
<these_eyes> Load up about 10 phone lines.
<these_eyes> On sip.
<Cay> careful, you might be chatting long distance
<Cay> don't want to pay international fee's for chatting on irc
<these_eyes> Not text.
<these_eyes> Fish dont eat text.
<Cay> but dolphins with lasers, those eat tasty texts
<these_eyes> Cay it isnt a troll it is a call to open carry.
<these_eyes> I want to see open carry on my daily walks.
<Cay> go forth young man, challenge the world. Just avoid those dolphins
<Cay> they are scary little guys
<these_eyes> Some modulation changed recently.
<Cay> I think I'm showing my age, so I shall bid adieu before it becomes obvious just how old I am
<Cay> Good night, and thanks for all the fish.
<these_eyes> It hurts plazma.
<these_eyes> Hiding age, hmph
<Sdef_> Join
<Sdef_> Join
<SDEF> Hi, small issue installing Kubuntu for the first time... Can anyone help me ?
<SDEF> Downloaded Kubuntu 15.04 iso, then unetbootin to create a USB Install
<SDEF> All went well, but when I am lbooting the laptop again, it is stuck on Kubuntu splash screen...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<svend-ev> Good morning
<lordievader> o/
<hiall> hallo all!
<hiall> which ubuntu version should i use,  which one is stable
<hiall> sorry kubuntu ;-)
<hiall> is plasma desktop not stable ? before i have some troubles
<lordievader> If you want stable go with the LTS (14.04).
<hiall> in 15.04 gives interesting features
<lordievader> Yes, if you want new stuff go with 15.04.
<hiall> is 15.04 stable enough to work with kontakt and standard programs.
<lordievader> Haven't tried Vivid in awhile, can't tell. I guess it is stable though ;)
<hiall> ok, i jump, to kubuntu with 15.04 because i hate windows so much
<hiall> also i hate UEFI secure boot, it make it very hard to install kubuntu.
<Intel_HD> js
<andreas> someone here u cant help me with GNUsocial ?
<hiall> back
<LogicalDash> The update manager applet keeps telling me I have 2 upgrades available, but when I click Upgrade it says my software is up to date...
<Xavi92> I'm using Kubuntu 12.04 Precise, but I'm missing some packages from the repository
<Xavi92> I can't find libsdl2-dev
<lordievader> !info libsdl2-dev
<ubottu> libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+dfsg1-6ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3749 kB
<lordievader> !info libsdl2-dev precise
<ubottu> Package libsdl2-dev does not exist in precise
<lordievader> Xavi92: I guess Precise is too old to have it.
<Xavi92> But apparently Precise is still supported until 2017, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> Xavi92: Yes, but that doesn't mean everything is backported to it.
<Xavi92> Hmmm
<Xavi92> How could I get this package without updating the whole thing?
<lordievader> Xavi92: Depending on how integrated this library is you might backport it manually (install the deb of trusty/vivid), however this is not recommended and might break ~everything.
<Xavi92> Probably
<Xavi92> Apart from that, libsdl2-dev depends on lots of other packages which I don't have, either
<lordievader> Xavi92: Likely easier to upgrade to trusty.
<lordievader> !info libsdl2-dev trusty
<ubottu> libsdl2-dev (source: libsdl2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu1.1 (trusty), package size 1074 kB, installed size 3671 kB
<Xavi92> Hmm I'm using Precise on a netbook, Trusty is way too heavy for it
<lordievader> How so?
<Xavi92> Well, I tested it for a few days and it worked pretty slow
<TJ-> Xavi92: Probably you're referring to the compositor load
<lordievader> You could switch to LXDE or XFCE.
<sheytan> Hey. I'm using 15.04 with the latest nvidia driver, but can't get sound through HDMI. On Nouveau driver is the same. even if i set in phonon settings to play sound through HDMI, it doesn't. I installed the pulse audio volume controll app and it says that Digital Stereo HDMI is unplugged. What can i do? I was reading alot of articles on the Web, but nothing helps ;/
<BluesKaj> sheytan,  open alsamixer and make sure your spdif ctl is enabled and unmuted as well as the pcm ctl, those 2 digital ctls feed the hdmi audio out
<BluesKaj> sheytan,  also in alsamixer disable the automute with the up or down arrow key
<Guest13855> Hi everybody..I am new to kubuntu......I have some basic knowledge of python programming.....is there any option for me to get involved?
<mparillo_> Guest13855: I think so. For example, I believe the installer for Kubuntu is written in python, as is much of the build automation. Best place to offer would be #kubuntu-devel, but I expect things are quiet there until Monday.
<Guest13855> mparillo_: in kubuntu dev page I have seen that I should have a mentor....is there any standard process for that?
<mparillo_> Not that I know of. Basically from what I have seen, you join #kubuntu-devel, say what you know, and (if you have one, your preferred itch to scratch) and somebody replies with a matching need (often their preferred itch), and it goes from there.
<mparillo_> But generally you will be asked to join Launchpad.net, sign the code of conduct and upload your keys.
<mparillo_> If the itch turns out to be upstream, you may also be asked to create a KDE identity.
<Guest13855> So can I can approach anyone there for help?
<ahoneybun> Guest13855: you can ask for help to "scratch the itch" if that's what you mean
<BluesKaj> kind of quiet there today
<ahoneybun> yea it's sunday
<Guest13855> Sorry I am new here...I am not habituated with the terms....can you please elaborate?
<ahoneybun> Guest13855: most people are out for the day (I'll be out in a little bit)
<mparillo_> Basically you offer what you know, and what you think you might want to work on (scratching the itch means some little thing that is bothering you that you might want to improve). Yes, you can introduce yourself and ask a question and if somebody is around who can help you will get a response. If you get none, maybe wait a couple of hours and ask again.
<Guest13855> ok...thanks..
<mparillo_> But if you have nothing particular you want to work on, just a general desire to help, then somebody might ask you to work on his/her perception of what needs improving.
<yofel> Guest13855: first thing you'll want to hang around in #kubuntu-devel to see what's going during the day and get to know all the folks. You probably also want to subscribe to the mailing list and offer your help there, there you'll have a wide audience and reach even the people that aren't on IRC all the time
<Guest13855> ok....these informations are very helpful....
<yofel> Guest13855: well, we don't have much written down documentation (most is probably on the trello TODO lists https://trello.com/kubuntu). The best thing really would be to be in #kubuntu-devel, see what's going on, see if there's something you believe you can help with and offer your help for that
<yofel> we're short before 15.10 release, so we esp. need help with QA
<Guest13855> can please share some other information I need to know about the community?
<TJ-> Guest13855: for 15.10 the list of bugs tagged for attention before release is at http://www.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-w-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<TJ-> Guest13855: you might want to help out with additional triage, or even fixing some if they're trivial
<BluesKaj> Guest13855,  https://trello.com/kubuntu , http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ , http://goo.gl/AOx7bx
<kabuby> hi everyone
<kabuby> I'm a newbie on kubuntu and I'm facing some problems during installation/configuration settings.
<kabuby> Please can someone help me?
<kabuby> I'm writing from Italy
<kabuby> thanks in advance everybody
<low_rider> What are your problems?
<kabuby> I'm trying to install kubuntu 15.05
<kabuby> I'm trying to install kubuntu 15.04
<BluesKaj> kabuby,  tell us your problem in more detail, maybe we can help
<kabuby> on a Thinkpad W530
<kabuby> dual boot with efi with Windows 8.1
<low_rider> What's going wrong?
<kabuby> I'm having some big problem with
<kabuby> Nvidia drivers
<kabuby> this laptop has 2 video card
<kabuby> Intel GMA4000 and Nvidia K2000N
<kabuby> with optimus
<kabuby> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:W530
<BluesKaj> kabuby,  install nvidia-prime first otf all
<kabuby> first try
<kabuby> after install kubuntu just freeze after grub and with the logo in the center of the page
<kabuby> I changed bios setting to discrete graphics and disable the intel one
<kabuby> kubuntu start
<kabuby> but when I try to run Driver Manager
<kabuby> the driver manager app freeze when I try to check OpenGL section
<kabuby> I've tried to download from Nvidia website the latest proprietary driver
<low_rider> Do you have this certain problem only with Kubuntu?
<kabuby> but install cannot continue due to plasma...I have to close plasma and run it from shell
<kabuby> It's first time that I try to install linux on this laptop
<kabuby> I've installed linux in other notebook and desktop pc
<kabuby> but no one have this hardware configuration
<kabuby> after the nvidia driver fail and I found an unofficiale driver "caught" from Driver Manager and try to install it
<kabuby> but the system cannot complete the startup process.
<kabuby> I read some forum around
<BluesKaj> optimus systems require nvidia-prime on kubuntu , kabuby .... if you'll just stop typing and read for a minute
<kabuby> and it seem it's a combination of 2 problem...official nvidia driver and acpi with nvidia
<kabuby> ISorry bluska
<kabuby> I was just telling all that I've done
<kabuby> ok.
<kabuby> how can i find/install nvidia-prime driver?
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos/ package manager
<kabuby> Sorry for mistipyng BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> that's ok
<kabuby> I just try to search for "nvidia-prime" in Muon discover
<kabuby> but cannot find anything
<BluesKaj> kabuby,  that's why use just plain muon, it's still better than the muon discover
<kabuby> Sorry Blueskaj I cannot get it.
<kabuby> I'm a really newbie
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime might be installed by default, depending on your kubuntu version
<kabuby> I'm really a newbie
<kabuby> ok
<kabuby> How can I check it?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu did you install?
<kabuby> 15.04
<kabuby> x64
<kabuby> kernel 19.0-28-generic
<kabuby> xorg 1.17.1
<BluesKaj> ok, after the nvidia logho flashes try ctl+alt +F1 - F6 which is a virtual terminal aka VT/TTY , login, then do sudo apt upgrade && sudo apt uipdate . Then sudo apt install nvidia-prime , then reboot
<kabuby> I didn't see the nvidia logo during startup process
<BluesKaj> ok do you get any blinking cursor or erro message
<kabuby> i just saw once after I try to install the driver that device manager
<lordievader> You want to reverse the order on the apt commands: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> oops yes lordievader is correct kabuby sudo apt uipdate && sudo apt upgrade
<lordievader> update* ;)
<kabuby> ok
<BluesKaj> yeah, my eyes abit foggy today ..allergies
<kabuby> can I try via shell now
<kabuby> or I need to reboot?
<kabuby> what If I didn't see any nvidia logo?
<BluesKaj> try now
<kabuby> ok
<MoonUnit`> in a fit of madness i updated the mobo bios today, after booting back into Wily i was shocked, shocked to discover the screen rotation still didn't work. imagine that.
<MoonUnit`> updated the launchpad bug, i'll see what he suggests next.
<BluesKaj> screen rotataion 90 degrees ?
<kabuby> "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" return me <<unable to lock /var//lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: resource tmeporarly not available)
<kabuby> @MoonUnit the Bios is up to date
<kabuby> mmm
<kabuby> Update manager was running on background
<kabuby> maybe this is the problem why the command was unsuccesfull
<kabuby> I try after updates finish
<BluesKaj> kabuby,  yes
<kabuby> thanks in advance BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> MoonUnit`, , if you have a regular BIOS I don't think there are many firmware changes since the shift to UEFI
<kabuby> I need to restart...se you later.
<Guest13855> I was checking Linux desktop environments and found that kde is most resource hungry...how much RAM do I require for kubuntu 15.04?
<lordievader> Guest13855: How much do you have?
<BluesKaj> 1Gb is recommended minimum, but it's not realistic
<Guest13855> Currently running on a lenovo b40....CDC/2GB RAM
<lordievader> Guest13855: Would run fine on there, if you don't multitask a lot.
<kabuby> back
<kabuby> I try again
<kabuby> "udo apt update && sudo apt upgrade" some repository return an error 404 not found
<kabuby> but most are ok
<kabuby> proceed with nvidia-prime install
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<kabuby> yes
<kabuby> installation complete
<kabuby> how can I check if everything it's ok?
<BluesKaj> you can run startx or reboot
<kabuby> ok
<kabuby> see you later :)
<BluesKaj> think you should check your bios and re-enable the intel gpu if you disabled it
<kabuby> and thanks again
<kabuby> ok
<BluesKaj> thank me if you get a dektop :-)
<BluesKaj> desktop even
<kabuby> I'm back...
<kabuby> BluesKaj you're safe :)
<kabuby> information center on OpenGL section still freeze
<kabuby> I know it's not a real test
<kabuby> How can I check if the driver is loaded correctly?
<lordievader> kabuby: lspci -k|grep -A3 VGA
<kabuby> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)         Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21f5         Kernel driver in use: i915 00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04) -- 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107GLM [Quadro K2000M] (rev a1)         Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21f5 02:00.0 System per
<kabuby> both intel and nvidia driver are shown
<BluesKaj> yup
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> This is unreadable. I am not sure if the nvidia driver is loaded or not.
<kabuby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591304/
<kabuby> ok?
<BluesKaj> you can get a shorter output if you you have mesa-utils installed and use the command, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<lordievader> Nope, no nvidia driver loaded.
<lordievader> Or nouveau for that matter.
<BluesKaj> lordievader,  it won't load until required afaik
<BluesKaj> kabuby,  install mesa-utils
<lordievader> That sounds very strange. But I have no experience with hybrid systems (luckily).
<kabuby> true lordievader...luckily
<kabuby> ok
<kabuby> sorry for my incompetence but...how can I install mesa-utils?
<kabuby> I try "sudo apt-get mesa-utils"
<kabuby> with no success
<TJ-> I thonk some hybrid GPU systems disable (in firmware) all but the PCI config space. So we get the device listed but the driver doesn't load since the GPU IOMEM mapping BARs aren't present
<kabuby> maybe I can try to disable the intel vga
<BluesKaj> sudo apt install mesa-utils
<BluesKaj> don't disable anything
<kabuby> Yes..
<kabuby> i get it through google :)
<kabuby> done
<BluesKaj> ok, glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<kabuby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591363/
<kabuby> here is the result
<kabuby> fu%£"%$£%ng intel video card
<kabuby> I try to enable nvidia card and disable the intel
<kabuby> and reboot
<kabuby> ok?
<BluesKaj> oops wrong command
<kabuby> ???
<BluesKaj> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<kabuby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591391/
<kabuby> sudo lshw -c video
<BluesKaj> then dpkg -l | grep intel , the i915 driver should show
<BluesKaj> lshw shows the hardware
<kabuby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12591402/
<BluesKaj> kabuby,  do you still have the intel gpu turned off in the BIOS
<kabuby> no
<kabuby> as you told me I enable the Optimus settings
<kabuby> that mean the system "decide" which graphic card has to be enabled
<kabuby> I would like to try to exclude the Intel GMA and enable oinly the Nvidia driver
<kabuby> and try if the nvidia-prime driver load correctly
<kabuby> ok?
<BluesKaj> check your bios , kabuby , make sure the intel is still in use
<BluesKaj> the intel driver handles the lighter loads, then the nvidia takes over for the heavier stuff using the switcheroo
<kabuby> the intel is active
<kabuby> both graphic card are active
<kabuby> but it seems nvidia is not working
<kabuby> and only intel is
<kabuby> running
<kabuby> I will try to disable it
<kabuby> and see if the nvidia-prime driver load correctly
<kabuby> if this work I will re-enable intel video card
<kabuby> and look for switching funcionality
<kabuby> functionality
<kabuby> see you later
<kabuby> back again
<kabuby> situation get worst
<ZeroEra> How do I update from 14.10 LTS to 15.04?
<ZeroEra> How do I update from 14.10 LTS to 15.04?
<lordievader> ZeroEra: First change the setting to allow to upgrade to non LTS releases.
<lordievader> Then upgrade.
<ZeroEra> I've done that. I get an error message saying "An update from trusty to vivid is not avaible with this tool"
<alxd> hello, how can I open debug / logs for kubuntu installer on live usb?
<lordievader> ZeroEra: What does 'sudo do-release-upgrade' do?
<ZeroEra> I get the same message
<lordievader> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lordievader> Perhaps ^ is why.
<mparillo> ZeroEra: I would not recommend it unless you should be giving advice here. 14.04 LTS and 14.10 (non-LTS, but the main edition) were Plasma 4. 15.04 was Plasma 5, and even the 14.10 Plasma 5 Tech Preview upgrade to 15.04 was unsupported (probably because it did not come close to working well).
<Guest13855> kubuntu will work out of the box in ubuntu preinstalled laptops?
<ZeroEra> Thanks for your advices
<BluesKaj-phone> testing the mobile irc client
<sheytan> BluesKaj: the SPDIF is enabled but the volume is down and i can't change it with the up/down arrows
<BluesKaj> which volume ctl, sheytan?
<BluesKaj-phone> phone client worms
<BluesKaj-phone> works
<sheytan> BluesKaj http://i.imgur.com/w4HOn0D.jpg
<BluesKaj> sheytan,  the pcm determines the spdif volume
<sheytan> BluesKaj: So it's enabled, right?
<sheytan> and volume is up
<sheytan> and it should work?
<BluesKaj> sheytan,  yes just make sure your output in system settings>phonon devices shows spdif and hdmi out
<BluesKaj> sys settings >multimedia
<sheytan> BluesKaj: http://i.imgur.com/ULaPjB6.jpg
<sheytan> no matter which one i choose, there's still no sound through hdmi
<sheytan> but, pavucontrol shows HDMI Digital Output (unplugged). Why unplugged?
<unique_> can anyone here tell me how to reset timer on screen saver?
<BluesKaj> sheytan,  is it plugged into the target device ?
<sheytan> sure :D
<BluesKaj> is the device turned on?
<sheytan> I got the vision
<sheytan> just no sound
<BluesKaj> I have to ask
<sheytan> i get it, but im not that noob :D
<BluesKaj> is it a tv?
<sheytan> yep
<BluesKaj> maybe your sound setup on the tv ic still in analog, check your tv preferences and audio settings
<sheytan> i did
<sheytan> and it switches to HDMI automatically
<sheytan> it's a new tv
<BluesKaj> my panasonic needs to be setup according to the source which can be analog or digital
<sheytan> Well, ill check that again :)
<PadanFain> hi
<mikkle> Any good qt5 music players that do global shortcuts?
<unique_> can someone please check this pastebin link and tell me if I have a Genuine copy of Kubuntu?      http://pastebin.com/VXLtC05K
<unique_> hello
<BluesKaj> hi unique_
<bwins> Hi, installed 15.10 beta2 and now can't seem to login to the desktop after updates, anyone else experience this problem?
<BluesKaj> bwins,  do you get to a blinking cursor or error or what?
<bwins> BluesKaj:  I can enter my password, cursor changes to an X but nothing more happens
<bwins> I can ctrol-alt-f2 to a terminal window and that runs fine
<BluesKaj> bwins, ok in the terminal/VT run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, then you'll see some packages install, run startx, and you should be able to get to the desktop after logging in
<bwins> Blueskaj: I did a sudo apt-get update/upgrade but didn't try startx again, I did a reboot with no luck
<bwins> I'll try startx if you think it might help
<bwins> be back in a minute
<BluesKaj> no startx won' help
<bwins> ok
<bwins> when first installed the desktop ran great, so there was an update that messed it up
<BluesKaj> bwins,  which graphics gpu?
<bwins> BluesKaj, intel graphics
<bwins> intel HD 3000 graphics on Acer laptop
<dajomu> Hi, anyone knows why I cannot find my NAS on my network using Dolphin? I am running Kubuntu 15.10, but I had the same problem on 15.04. I get the message "unable to find any workgroups on your local network" It works fine if I write smb:/"ipaddress"
<bwins> BluesKaj, back in a few - will try a few things
<lordievader> dajomu: Are you in the same workgroup? (This whole workgroup thing is a mess anyways)
<BluesKaj> bwins,  try , sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dajomu> lordievader: yes I am
<lordievader> Hmm ,I guess you could add the smb link to your places.
<lordievader> dajomu: ^
<dajomu> lordievader: that is a solution, but I was interested in why it does not work
<lordievader> dajomu: Perhaps a firewall somewhere, I guess a packet capture will tell you.
<dajomu> lordievader: no firewall. I have no problems browsing to the nas using windoes
<dajomu> windows
<BluesKaj> dajomu,  try using dolphin>network>add network folder
<dajomu> or android
<dajomu> BluesKaj: thanks, that actually worked
<dajomu> But it still is a bit irritating that Dolphin does not find it by scanning.
<BluesKaj> dajomu,  never used any scan option in dolphin, never heard of it.
<dajomu> BluesKaj: when you go to network, and then click or double-click network again it will scan for shared drives
<dajomu> sorry, try click on samba shares instead. then it will scan
<BluesKaj> I don't use samba much , prefer sftp for linux machines or the windows network drive for windows machines
<lordievader> BluesKaj: The Windows network drive is samba ;)
<lordievader> Samba is the reverse engineerd CIFS protocol, CIFS is used in Windows to share files.
<BluesKaj> well it' s smab yes, but I don't have samba gui installed
<BluesKaj> or smb even
<lordievader> No need, samba is a protocol.
<TJ-> samba is the F/OSS server project name
<BluesKaj> I do agree about the windows homegroup , it's a mess since W7
<ugly_cat> Hello, I have a boot issue.. I have two Linux distros installed. An old kubuntu one drive and another kubuntu on a newer drive. Problem is that it always tries to boot to into the older kubuntu.
<ugly_cat> Shows the old kubuntu splash and then sits there with a black screen.
<TJ-> ugly_cat: the PC BIOS/UEFI boot manager chooses which device to boot from
<ugly_cat> It boots into grub fine though.
<ugly_cat> Even when I select the newer kubuntu it shows the old splash.
<ugly_cat> I have to go into the new kubuntu recovery and then select resume boot to get into the new one.
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> ugly_cat:    did you ever remove the old installation? or both are there side by side?
<ugly_cat> There side by side.
<ugly_cat> I pretty much just use the old one as storage.
<bprompt> ugly_cat:    why not just reformat it? :)
<bprompt> ugly_cat:     that way it'll be actually a storage, and update-grub won't add it :)
<bprompt> ugly_cat:    but I assume, you can just get rid of /boot in the old installation, and update-grub won't add it to the grub menu, but, I see no good reason to simply reformat it, and make your directories for storing files as needed
<ugly_cat> I just deleted everything but my home dir... Which is lazy and probably not ideal
<ugly_cat> Update-grub didn't add it though :D
<bprompt> ok... so is not in the grub menu anymore
<ugly_cat> Yeah, it's not there. I think I screwed something up with update-initramfs thougj
<ugly_cat> ...I've been dropped to an initramfs prompt...
<ugly_cat> I need stop making rash uneducated decisions with my linux set up. My impatience usually causes me hours more trouble.
<bprompt> get some chamomille tea box of 20 bags or something :P
<ugly_cat> I should
<ugly_cat> How do I get myself out of this mess? Lived?
<ugly_cat> *lived?
<ugly_cat> Stupid phone live cd*
<bprompt> out of w0t?   thought you fixed whatever that was
<ugly_cat> I'm in an initramfs prompt.
<bprompt> Frank: Like an animal. Because of her, I have to sit here like an animal!Serenity now! Serenity now! George: What is that? Frank: Doctor gave me a relaxation cassette. When my blood pressure getstoo high, the man on the tape tells me to say, 'Serenity now!' George: Are you supposed to yell it? Frank: The man on the tape wasn't specific.
<bprompt> seinfeld episode :P
<bprompt> ugly_cat:     so...  I understood you've fixed your issue, or so I read you
<TJ-> ugly_cat: have you tried unplugging the old drive to ensure a clean boot on the 'new' drive, and after confirming that is OK, reconnecting the 'old' drive and removing its boot-loader boot-strap code from sector 0 (or if UEFI, removing its .efi boot-loader from the ESP) ?
<ugly_cat> TJ-:  a lot of that went over my head. My mobo is uefi, but I'm not sure how to remove the .efi.
<ugly_cat> I can get into a busybox (initramfs) prompt.
<ugly_cat> But that's it.
<ugly_cat> Whoa
<ugly_cat> Pressed ctrl-d and I now have a bash prompt.
<ugly_cat> Except it's read only...
<TJ-> ugly_cat: UEFI is far easier to work with than legacy/BIOS boot method, if that's how the system is configured
<ugly_cat> Is there an easy way to regenerate the boot folder.........
<ugly_cat> Great, now I can't even get that bash prompt.
<amundsen> hi
<bprompt> allo
<amundsen> some time ago, in summer, there were some rumours about 15.10 as the last kubuntu version
<bprompt> k
<amundsen> those problems finally get solved?
<bprompt> sometime ago, there were some rumors also about a bigfoot mammal, with the name of "sasquatch", btw
<bprompt> amundsen:     I never knew they existed to begin with
<bprompt> wait... I think someone mentioned something a while ago, but for all we know, as good as the sasquatch story though
<amundsen> ok
<amundsen> thx for the info
<KNRO> bprompt: Everyone knows sasquatch is real but no one knows about 16.04
<bprompt> hehe
<bprompt> yeah, sasquatch has been singing with Elvis over at vegas pretty sure =)
#kubuntu 2016-09-26
<cablop> valorie: i did in the past, until i realized the community never fic things working bad in non LTS releases, so non LTS releases are pretty unstable for daily usage or production environments
<valorie> when we have the time, we do backport, at least for a few months
<valorie> but it's true that most of the energy goes into the next release, and backporting to LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm 16.10 as well
<chcknrub> i'm usin kubuntu at work
<chcknrub> sticking with lts
<chcknrub> pls release updates
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> your welcome to help package stuff
<cablop> hmmm
<cablop> i'm thinking to use a USB stick as a swap...
<ussher_> dell produce a linux laptop with a very hi-res display 'precision 5510', it looks really nice, has anyone got one?  Wondering about scaling issues with applications. and how it works with KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Everything should scale
<chcknrub> when will qt/kde be updated in xenial 16.04 lts?
<chcknrub> ???????????????????????????????????????????/
<cablop> damn... i thuink i have no other option than leave KDE for a while
<cablop> things are getting worse... sigh
<chcknrub> yup.. kde is now sucking
<chcknrub> windows 10 more updates
<cablop> it is not making sense anymore... i updated, placed a real GPU card, using proprietary drivers... and now the windows contents freeze, i can still minimize/restore windows, or move them, but the content freeze, i see a lot of hard disk activity, and after the disk stops the windows' content become updated and i can interact with it again...
<cablop> but that really does not make any sense!!!
<cablop> i check the swap, to see if that's the problem... and i have enough free RAM so i'm not using the swap!
<cablop> i disabled the swap... and the thing [persists! what's wrong with linux!
<chcknrub> lol...
<chcknrub> it seems hw/driver problem
<chcknrub> which process is using disk i/o?
<chcknrub> u can do the command iotop
<chcknrub> type 'iotop'
<chcknrub> kubuntu is now a ripoff
<crdpink> restoring kmail - it seems to have restored my folder with names like "akonadi_imap_resource_10rc" etc instead of the original names, and now wants me to pick which one for each account (I have a bunch). How am I supposed to know which one is which?
<crdpink> oh I can manually unzip the old settings and dig in resources/ to see.
<ppker> ddd
<ppker> hello everyone
<ppker> 666
<ppker> hello everyone
<Smurphy> 999
<Smurphy> olleh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<acheronuk> 16.10 here as well :)
<cmmku> hallo
<cmmku> Jesli ktos komus nie odpisuje na IRC'u to jest zbukiem.
<lordievader> !pl | cmmku
<ubottu> cmmku: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cmmku> A gdy krnobrnost Twoja jest tak duza ze uparcie milczysz wtedy stajesz sie zbukiem smrodliwym.
<cmmku> All right. Sorry.
<lordievader> No worries ;)
<cmmku> :)
<cmmku> Not good. I don't speak english. :/
<cmmku> My english is so weak that i rather i'll go myself or will I wrote very little and slowly.
<cmmku> Thank you <lordievader> ;)
<lordievader> cmmku: Join #ubuntu-pl then, there might be people there who can help you in your native tongue.
<cmmku> I'm going down.I wish you did not have a nice day.
<cmmku> Joke.
<ChetManly> do you know that you must lock widgets and reboot if you have more then five icons set to launch in pnael by kmenu if you want them to stay put
<ChetManly> of you kill xserver or logout they go all over the panel
<ChetManly> you must reboot first
<ChetManly> weird
<ChetManly> hey how do I make firefox not be retarded when it "picks" what program to launch
<ChetManly> like opening gwenview to browse file and such
<ChetManly> it literally has no idea what to pick
<GuKKDevel_> what does it mean with file-system: socket not connected
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<EvilRoey> hello all
<EvilRoey> anyone here?
<EvilRoey> I have a bit of an issue.. I have a friend who gave me his laptop with no files in /boot (apparently they were however saved to /boot/boot-sav/)... I have the laptop booted to a USB stick.. my idea was to move the boot files back, run update-grub (after mountint this directory as /boot) and doing apt-get update/dist-upgrade on it...
<EvilRoey> Mis-anthrope_: o/
<EvilRoey> and hi jasonwert
<Mis-anthrope_> Hey EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> hihi
<EvilRoey> I have a bit of an issue.. I have a friend who gave me his laptop with no files in /boot (apparently they were however saved to /boot/boot-sav/)... I have the laptop booted to a USB stick.. my idea was to move the boot files back, run update-grub (after mountint this directory as /boot) and doing apt-get update/dist-upgrade on it...
<EvilRoey> Mis-anthrope_: ^
<Mis-anthrope_> I am a noob in linux.. :)
<Mis-anthrope_> so sowwy but I cant help :\
<EvilRoey> ah :) got it
<EvilRoey> thanks anyway
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey: UEFI?
<EvilRoey> oh hi BluesKaj :) :)
<EvilRoey> ermI don't think so
<EvilRoey> dell lattitude e7440
<BluesKaj> better check
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj: how do I check?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey:  open the BIOS. the laptop is uefi or bios, if it's newer than 2010 then probly uefi
<BluesKaj> who uses /boot anymore anyway ?
<BluesKaj> unless it's uefi with windows
<cablop> so weird stuff...
<cablop> My system partialy freezes from time to time: windows' content freezes, so i can't interact with websites or this chat, but windows' controls and window manager remain usable, i can minimize and restore windows and alt-tab them. During the freezing i see high disk usage either with swap on or off. I fsck-ed the file systems and they're ok. I ran the SMART self test twice, disk is ok, also ...
<cablop> ... disk SMART stats are the best of all my 4 drives. I'm puzzled.
<cablop> why disk usage freeze windows' content? I also switched from the ATI onboard GPU to the NVIDIA PCIE GPU... same issue... it makes NO sense for me
<cablop> any idea?
<cablop> (i'd expect something thjat weird on Windows...)
<cablop> anyone in here?
<chcknrub> kubuntu sucks, no qt/kde libs update for 2 months already
<cablop> chcknrub: meybe you need to add the kubuntu-backports ppa
<user|10579> The download link never works, it always fails before it finishes.  I try different mirrors, other versions, they all never complete.  I have been trying for two days and clicked the download link probably 30 times. what is the problem?
<krytarik> user|10579: Try the torrents instead then.
<user|10579> I cant, it is for work.  Torrent client not allowed
<acheronuk> user|10579: is this the amd64 16.04.1 iso?
<acheronuk> user|10579: Well, I just downloaded the iso via http in Firefox, and it completed fine and SHA256 has verifies the image as complete
<acheronuk> so I guess there is an issue with your network or something
<BluesKaj> user|10579: just tip about downloading with  firefox ..the doen load might stall near the end saying "just a few seconds left" if it remains so for more thn a  few minutes , pause it and restart ,,,for some reason FF downloader has been acting up for while now
<acheronuk> zysnc is another option
<BluesKaj> acheronuk:  I usd zsync and it mucked up a couple of times as well...it could be the source mirrors
<cablop> user|10579: what link?
<chcknrub> i already added backports
<chcknrub> :(
<pineapplelover_> hello kkubuntu 16.04 complains about flashplugin-installer any idea?
<pineapplelover_> fail downloading extra data files
<pineapplelover_> and the package willing to do that is flashplugin-installer
<genii> pineapplelover_: Likely you upgraded from an earlier Kubuntu where adobe-flashplugin was installed, but not flashplugin-installer
<genii> pineapplelover_: I would suggest from konsole: sudo apt update && sudo apt install flashplugin-installer
<cablop> user|10579: if you are downloading a big file, use firefox and the down-them-all extension, it allows you to download by multiple parts simultaneously
<cablop> and pause and resume downloads
<momoe> http://imgur.com/gallery/MPEcU
<genii> momoe: I doubt we can get Kubuntu to run on it.
<mpo42vr_> Folks, do you have an idea what this is? http://imgur.com/K6UrrEf
<mpo42vr_> The folders are all different and suddenly I have to doubleclick to open a file
<mpo42vr_> It must have happened with one of the last updates
<Dragnslcr> mpo42vr_- it looks like Dolphin with default settings
<mpo42vr_> Except that some folders are themed and most are not
<mpo42vr_> I can't change the icons
<mpo42vr_> And where do I change back to "single-click opens the file"?
<wish^> Anyone here know something about https://neon.kde.org/?
<wish^> Is this kubuntu or something else?
<chcknrub> www.chcknrub.com
<chcknrub> my  website
<chcknrub> kindly click and visit
<Dragnslcr> wish^- as far as I know, it's a KDE project, not Kubuntu
<chcknrub> click --> www.chcknrub.com <-- click
<chcknrub> i am planning to switch to other kde distro
<chcknrub> because xenial lts 16.04 has no update for months
<chcknrub> it is buggy too
<chcknrub> akregator marks all articles as read automatically
<chcknrub> konsole don't remember tabs after reboot
<chcknrub> it is fixed in latest kde/qt, but xenial has no updates
<viewer|29888> i need help
<viewer|29888> hello world?
<viewer|29888> is anybody there?
<UnderFact> I need help installing kubuntu
<rattking> whats the problem?
<UnderFact> when i try to install kubuntu it say that ubi-partman crashed, so i cant install it
<UnderFact> if you are saying stuff right now i cant see it.
<tlu> i need help
<tlu> hello?
<tlu> lethu?
<lethu> tlu, yes?
<tlu> i need help installing kubuntu
<lethu> tlu, what's the problem?
<tlu> when i triy to install it says that ubi-partman crashed.
<tlu> so i cant make a swapfile
<lethu> which version is it?
<lethu> also do you try to install from live?
<tlu> 16.04 lts
<tlu> and yes
<lethu> try installing without live environment booted
<tlu> there isnt an option for that
<lethu> there should be
<tlu> where?
<lethu> the first welcome screen
<tlu> when i boot from the flash drive, it just goes straight to the desktop
<lethu> which tool did you use to make the usb?
<tlu> rufus
<lethu> bad
<tlu> why
<lethu> use uui
<tlu> i have never had anything bad happen with rufus....
<tlu> ill try tho...
<lethu> good luck
<tlu> kk
<tlu> ok, its formatting right now
<tlu> it might take awhile.
<lethu> good
<tlu> extracting
<tlu> also a little side question, how come when i try to run any ubuntu flavour in a vm, a whole bunch of coloured text shows up? its fine if you dont know, though.
<lethu> no idea sorry never tried ubuntu on a vm
<tlu> ok, i dont really need to do that anyway.
<lethu> good
<tlu> its almost done.
<tlu> im going to go on my tablet now, brb
<tlu> im going to login as tlu2
<tlu2> hey
<tlu2> this is definitly strange like this
<tlu2> 7zip appears to have hung while extracting preseed/kubuntu.seed
<tlu2> ok its gotten over that...
<lethu> :)
<tlu2> its creating persistant file...
<tlu2> its taking just as long as dd, lol.
<tlu2> that could just mean that my flash drive is garbage
<valorie> 7zip?
<valorie> why on earth is that there?
<tlu2> because windows xp..... :P
<valorie> ah
<tlu2> yeah...
<valorie> my sympathy
<tlu2> lel
<tlu2> god this takes forever!
<lethu> brb
<tlu2> kk
<tlu2> the notice to be patient makes it feel even longer
<tlu2> finally dd is done
<tlu2> im going to try booting from it now
<tlu2> its showing the menu!
<tlu2> i bet that rufus didnt know how to make the proper mbr files
<tlu2> there isnt a option in the menu to just install without the live environment
<lethu> just boot it
<tlu2> ok
<lethu> then install
<tlu2> its booting
<lethu> good
<tlu2> ...
<lethu> rufus has a reputation of messing live usb's
<tlu2> lol ok
<tlu2> once kubuntu is installed i can use dd
<tlu2> data destroyer
<tlu2> loading
<tlu2> my computer is so slow
<tlu2> umm, it usually isnt this slow to start the desktop
<valorie> xp computers are .....
<tlu2> finally, speak of the devil
<valorie> you might have better luck with lubuntu or so
<tlu2> no, i mean that with the usb from rufus it was faster
<tlu2> this computer runs xp because its from the vista era
<tlu2> woooooaaahh z-fighting
<tlu2> jeez
<tlu2> gotta fix that....
<tlu2> talking to myself
<tlu2> xrendr
<tlu2> moment of truth, will it install
<tlu2> kind of annoying that it asks for the wifi password twice
<tlu2> or three times?
<tlu2> four times? wtf
<tlu2> failed
<tlu2> five times. T_T
<tlu2> oh well finally
<tlu2> loading
<tlu2> (world record most single sided conversation ever)
<tlu2> still loading
<valorie> I did have a problem with it asking multiple times
<valorie> once
<valorie> usually Just Works
<tlu2> it worked eventually
<tlu2> i used to run lubuntu, but my computer can run kubuntu just fine and it has a much better ui.
<tlu2> even though i have two floppy drives, there aftermarket so i can play old games and backup small code projects (dont criticize me)
<tlu2> i know there pretty much volitile
<tlu2> this loading is going to kill me
<tlu2> hello there
<tlu2> vineet
<tlu2> the kubuntu background looks pretty trippy if you rock your head back and forth
<tlu2> im easily amused
<tlu2> still loading
<tlu2> this is taking very long
<tlu2> vineet_
<tlu2> vineet_vineet
<tlu2> see what i did there
<tlu2> i think its stuck on the checking disks
<tlu2> it will probably load now that i said that
<tlu2> vineet
<tlu2> its definitly stuck
<tlu2> how long should i wait?
<valorie> tlu2: are installing, or what?
<valorie> checking disks takes some time if you are installing
<tlu2> oops, what was that?
<tlu2> linman
<tlu2> hey
<tlu2> i dont know you
<tlu2> but i need help
<tlu2> help
<tlu2> im trying to restart the process
<tlu2> heyy its actually checking the harddisk
<tlu2> its working
<tlu2> it couldnt notify the kernel of changes
<tlu2> is it safe to continue?
<tlu2> really, i dont want to screw up or waste time!
<tlu2> godfather?
<tlu2> ugh
<tlu2> nickgeoca
<tlu2> *
<tlu2> @*
<valorie> tlu2: stop doing this
<valorie> ask real questions or leave
<tlu1> it couldnt notify the kernel about changes to the hdd, is it safe to continue?
<tlu1> cant i run like modprobe --something or whatever?
<valorie> !modprobe
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I've never done that while installing
<valorie> I suggest asking in #ubuntu since it is a larger channel
<valorie> and this is an installer issue, not a Kubuntu issue
<ahoneybun> modprobe starts kernel mods
<tlu1> okay, is there a ommand to notify the kernel of changes to a disk
<tlu1> or should i just reboot?
<tlu1> ive come to the amazing conclusion, i just rebooted
<valorie> tlu1: do you have a good install?
<tlu1> yes, but a bad computer
<underfact> hello world, i am tlu1
<valorie> on your new install, underfact?
<underfact> hellpo
<underfact> it crashed again, its rebooting now
<underfact> opengl 2.0 sucks
<underfact> all of the windows just lost their top bar thing and wont close
<underfact> another reboot........
<underfact> it wont reboot
<underfact> now it rebooted
<underfact> what a process
<valorie> even on a very slow and underpowered XP machine, I had no crashes
<valorie> just slow
<underfact> my machine is a first gen atlon 64, with very unprofected 64 bit cpu, so that explains some of it, because amd has probably changed their architecture some..
<underfact> maybe the 32 bit version will work?
<valorie> could be
<valorie> 32 bit will always work
<underfact> ill tryy it
<underfact> tryy lol
<underfact> loading xp ):
<underfact> it amazes me that windows xp boots in 3 seconds on this computer!
<valorie> 32 will not be better though
 * valorie goes off to eat dinner
<underfact> time to download the big file on my small internet connection, will the torrent or direct download be better
<valorie> torrent
<valorie> always
<valorie> you get built-in checking
<underfact> kk, have a good dinner
<underfact> stupid windows xp makes me install wifi drivers whenever it boots
<underfact> all the bots in the room say "I"
<underfact> all the bots in the room say "I"
<underfact> does MB or Mb mean megabit?
<underfact> my internet is so slow, i used to have 60Mb/s up and down and like 7ms of latency from comcast and it was cheap, but then we moved and the same plan was like 200$ a month or some bs like that, and then a bot says that this is too long and off topic
<underfact> download is halfway done
<underfact> brb
<underfact> back
<underfact> my cat is with me now
<underfact> the download is done
<underfact> sadly, i have to be a leecher, due to symmetrical bandwith caps making it so that if im uploading, my down speed goes down
<underfact> who here watches linus tech tips?
#kubuntu 2016-09-27
<underfact> gg
<underfact> im trying 32 bit now
<underfact> hopefully this works
<underfact> god, ive been doing this all day!
<underfact> brb, im going to the #ubuntu channel
<underfact> back
<underfact> 32 bit mode seems to be working a little better i guess
<underfact> is there a way to change from 32 to 64 bit from within an installed os, or are they to different?
<cablop> huh?
<cablop> i guess you are talking alone or i'm not getting other people messages, but just yours underfact
<underfact> no, technically im talking alone
<cablop> then, for the record, MB is for megabytes and Mb for megabits
<underfact> thx
<cablop> this is why internet speeds are sold in Mbs, cause they sound like big numbers, where they're just crap
<underfact> yeah lol
<cablop> the other question... no, you cannot convert a 32bit OS into a 64bit OS
<underfact> its possible to run desktop ubuntu on a raspberry pi
<underfact> you need to use qemu, and its really slow
<cablop> in linux, somehow, you can run some 64bit stuff inside 32bit stuff, but you need too much sorcery for that
<cablop> qemu is sorcery
<underfact> yeah, atleast i can run 64 bit vm's in 32 bit linux
<underfact> i caN USE QEMU
<underfact> woah caps lock lol
<cablop> lol
<cablop> that doesn't make qemu less sorcery :P
<underfact> well its sorcery if you use it from the command line, but from a qui like aqemu its easy-ish
<underfact> *gui
<cablop> if mankind dissapears now, and aliens come and see our stuff, they are going to be able to recover stuff like txt files in ascii, but they're going to cry with things like QEMU
<underfact> lol
<underfact> its funny how detroit is so densly populated that it has its own time zone to keep everything in check
<cablop> they're going to understand our Fourier transformations before understanding what's QEMU for or what's UTF16 or to open an XLS file without Windows and Office
<cablop> this is why i love open source :P
<underfact> Aww dangit, my Bluetooth keyboard died.
<underfact> Brb
<cablop> in a few decades people could rebuild files made in OSS but everything made in proprietary software would be lost forever
<underfact> okay the keyboards charging againg
<underfact> againg
<underfact> brb
<underfact> baack
<underfact> is it normal to have the kubuntu installer pause at 90%
<underfact> ubottu
<underfact> ubottu hello
<underfact> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<valorie> underfact: yes, it will pause
<valorie> depending on the speed of your computer
<valorie> download is one thing, install is the other
<underfact> its been paused for about half an hour
<underfact> and the  only thing using any cpu is ubiquity at 10% cpu
<underfact> wait no its actually 0.3% cpu on ubiquity, its using 10% mem
<underfact> oooh it says its downloading packages 3 hours remaing
<underfact> atleast i know its working
<underfact> brb
<crdpink> one of my panels keeps disappearing. short of restarting plasmashell every so often, can I debug why it's going away?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<cablop> not a failing drive... but that baloo search indexer eating the IO... sigh
<lordievader> I allways disable baloo, rarely make use of file search so there is no gain for me in keeping an index.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mcox> BluesKaj: i'd be careful with that greeting.... -> https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/jul/13/shining-a-light-on-the-dark-web-how-the-police-ended-up-running-a-paedophile-site
<mcox> ' - In Brisbane, police laboured over the word “hiyas”, the word use by the site's de facto CEO'
<ChetManly> how to show desktop command?
<mcox> ChetManly: add a widget
<ChetManly> my panel is crowed as is
<ChetManly> is crtl alt D set to anything?
<ChetManly> also still looking for a command
<lordievader> ChetManly: You can set that in the settings program.
<lordievader> Under kwin
<ChetManly> yeah I set that already, I just wanted to know since I ve messed with my settings a good bunch
<ChetManly> I use yakuake quite a bit now so I was looking for a command as well
<lordievader> What are you looking for then?
<ChetManly> $showdesktop?
<lordievader> It probably does a dbus call to that effect.
<mcox> ChetManly: there will be a way of making it a desktop shortcut, you may have more luck in #kde or #plasma maybe ?
<mcox> I'll be interested if you do find a way
<ChetManly> wmcrtl
<ChetManly> install and and on off swithc
<tibi> hi! I've just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and my plasma keeps crashing
<tibi> what can I do to locate the problem?
<ChetManly> tibi:  go back to 14.04 turn off distro update from new versions and wait 6 months to update lol
<tibi> ChetManly: helpful, thanks, I'll do that /s
<ChetManly> well im doing it
<ChetManly> except for years likely
<tibi> ?
<ChetManly> cause plasma isnt what I like
<ChetManly> plasma 5
<tibi> I like it so far, except for the crashing
<ChetManly> well thats part of my reasoning as well
<ChetManly> debian are now at respectable levels of kde now as well, for rock solid stability
<ChetManly> 4.10 I believe
<BluesKaj> tibi:  make sure update and upgrade, depending how you upghraded you may need to reinstall your graphics driver if you have a pci gpu
<tibi> BluesKaj: I use the HDMI output of my motherboard. I think it's an Intel chipset
<tibi> I'm writing this from "that KDE", it's just that plasma keeps crashing around each 5 minutes
<BluesKaj> tibi:  run, sudo lshw -C video, check the product and vendoe lines
<BluesKaj> vendor even
<tibi> BluesKaj: this is from my .xsession-errors https://gist.github.com/tiberiuichim/a24765ab88d58f5583758a84aa3b7feb
<tibi> around line 88 is the crash
<tibi> sorry, 80
<mcox> tibi: I would suggest doing 2 things (1) use the backports PPA to get Plasma 5.6.x (2) install the updated intel driver from https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<mcox> if you are using intel
<mcox> people moan about nvidia/amd drivers but in the last 14 years of Linux desktop use it is always Intel drivers (from multiple machines) than have the worst graphical crashes#
<tibi> I've disabled the "intel CPU microcodes" from the restricted drivers, maybe it makes a difference
<BluesKaj> I have 16.04 installed with intel  i915 driver and no ppas required, plasma is very stable
<mcox> tibi: yuo probably actually want that enabled
<BluesKaj> tibi:  doubt the microcodes has much effect
<mcox> the link I gave updates the intel GPU drivers
<tibi> mcox: could you give me the link again? I must have missed it when I reboot
<tibi> BluesKaj: how did you install the i915 driver?
<mcox> the updated drivers had fixed things in the past - for example if you ran 15.10 and used google chrome with h/w accel enabled and used street view it would segfault
<BluesKaj> it's default
<tibi> I have "product: 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller,  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0"
<mcox> when you updated the drivers it fixed that issue
<mcox> tibi: the link is  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-update-tool-linux-os-v2.0.2
<tibi> mcox: thanks! I'll wait for the crash, to see if it still happens or my reboot cleared it
<mcox> in my experience the updated drivers improve performance and stability
<BluesKaj> that looks like a better solution than a ppa
<mcox> the PPA I was talking about was for plasma - the PPA fixed a few things for me ..
<BluesKaj> unless the tool doesn't help, then a plasma upgrade is the next best try
<mcox> such as not being able to edit network settings....
<tibi> mcox: what version of Ubuntu are you using? Which PPA that was?
<mcox> tibi: 16.04
<mcox> ppa = https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=xenial
<mcox> its plasma 5.6.5 at present
<mcox> a few multiple monitor fixes compared to plasma 5.5
<tibi> mcox: cool! thanks! I'll try it if I still see problems. So far, no crash, and it's been 10 minutes already :)
<tibi> It might have been the Instant Messaging plasmoid, I'll try to readd it
<BluesKaj> tibi:  to see which plasma you have, run plasmashell -v
<tibi> plasmashell 5.5.5
<tibi> I see. Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tbi, you could also enable the backports repos in your package manager/sources.list
<tibi> It seems I already have xenial-backports enabled
<BluesKaj> good
<mcox> tibi: xenial backports is different to kubuntu-backports (in case there was any confusion)
<tibi> right
<tibi> So far I'm stable, unlike before my reboot. So I think I'm good for now
<BluesKaj> ked/plasma is usually in the backports
<BluesKaj> kde even
<mcox> BluesKaj: unless you add kubuntu-backports you will be on plasma 5.5.x you have to enable kubuntu-backports to have 5.6.x
<BluesKaj> mcox:  yes, but if 5.5 is stable , then waiting for a regular upgrade is fine too
<mcox> sure
<mcox> all I know is that 5.6.x fixed a few annoying things for me..
<mcox> (5.7.x is even better)
<mcox> its a shame 16.10 isn't having 5.8 ...
<BluesKaj> yeah i have 5.7.5 on on Yakkety beta2 which I'm currently testing, however X i s a bit confused where tp place the desktop
<BluesKaj> atm it's about 1/3 below the panel
<tibi> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.7.95.php looks like it will come up sometime soon, isn't it?
<mcox> ive only tried 5.7.x through neon and arch and tumbleweed so far.
<mcox> (to be honest all of them have a better desktop experience than kubuntu 16.04)..  But I'm sticking with kubuntu for work purposes.
<BluesKaj> I have no issues with xenial atm , upgraded with the staging frameworks, kdeapplications and plasma ppas, of course they're disabled as soon as the packages are installed/upgraded
<David_M> Hi. I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 and interface is working strange. When scrolling pages in Firefox it's jumping and when switching between Firefox and KDE menu it's jumping
<David_M> Please, help me.
<Anubis> david_m: are you using trackpad or mouse ?
<David_M> Mouse.
<David_M> I had the same problem with Fedora 24 and that's why i removed it.
<Anubis> when scrolling down or up is the cursor jumping on desktop for example ?
<David_M> When scrolling down in Firefox it's jumping and then if you switch to menu or any window it begins to jump again. And windows can tear on a few pieces.
<Anubis> it is possible that happens because at some point the active window is loosing focus
<Anubis> or you have active some settings… go to settings and check the windows behavior and the mouse settings
<David_M> In Fedora I fixed it by switching from OpenGL 2.0 to 3.1 but on the next day this bug appeared again. On Kubuntu I got this after reboot.
<Anubis> you can try also by disable the trackpad
<David_M> I couldn't even minimize Firefox window. I had to click twice.
<Anubis> also check the compiz manager
<David_M> I removed it.
<BluesKaj> no compiz on kubuntu, it's kwin
<David_M> https://pp.vk.me/c636916/v636916367/32f0f/pLw1jebTdmI.jpg check this picture please
<Anubis> let me check something
<David_M> So I typed in terminal kwin --replace and it fixed. Don't know if it will appear again.
<Anubis1> david: still there ?
<Guest61054> Hi.
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i do square root with kcalc
<chcknrub> install octave
<chcknrub> kcalc is for simple calculations only i think
<chcknrub> Kubuntu 16.04 has no updates for years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<acheronuk> JonelethIrenicus: sqrt is raising to the power (1/2), so you can do that
<lordievader> chcknrub: How can that be if it has been released this year?
<rails661> Hi guys, does anyone know if it's possible to have a shortcut that will always focus a given app. For example if I have 15 apps open(one of them is terminal) and if I press Ctrl+E or something, terminal should pop?
<David_M> When I type kwin --replace my desktop is working correct but if I close terminal kwin stops working. I have no maximize and minimize buttons in Firefox.
<BluesKaj> David_M,  which kubuntu?
<David_M> 16.04
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Hi...what is the best way to customize kubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> David_M, all packages up to date ?
<BluesKaj> Deno Jacob, system settings> workspace  theme and application style themes
<David_M> I think yes. Can you please show me lsb release file?
<BluesKaj> David_M, lsb_release -a   ?
<David_M> Yes.
<BluesKaj> David_M, type that in the terminal
<David_M> I wanted to compare your output with mine. I used Linux Mint MATE but didn't want to reinstall my system and converted it into Kubuntu. I did something like this with Mint by turning it into Xubuntu.
<BluesKaj> mine will be different I've upgraded with several ppas
<BluesKaj> thasn stock kubuntu
<BluesKaj> than
<lordievader> David_M: That is because when you run that command the display manager lives in Konsole and when you close it the child (kwin) dies.
<lordievader> David_M: Better to run that command from krunner ;)
<BluesKaj> was gonna suggest a small bash script in sys setings startup& shutdown
<David_M> Should there be Ubuntu or Kubuntu? What it should show me?
<David_M> lordievader: thank you for explanation.
<lordievader> David_M: No problem ;)
<lordievader> It is usefull to be aware of where processes live ;)
<David_M> I wonder if all Ubuntu flavors have Ubuntu name in lsb release or a flavor name.
<Dragnslcr> Since Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with a different set of packages installed by default, lsb_release will show the same information
<David_M> Dragnslcr: thank you.
<David_M> How can I fix that kwin issue?
<BluesKaj> David_M,  does it die in the run command too?
<David_M> I'll check
<David_M> I typed kwin in menu and it showed Individual Window Behavior.
<BluesKaj>  right click on the desktop, choose run command
<David_M> I started kwin by pressing Alt-F2 and typing kwin
<BluesKaj> yes that's the same thing as the choosing run command aka krunner
<lordievader> David_M: Well, in theory, you should never have the need to run that command...
<David_M> What should I do to avoid interface jumping issue and restarting kwin?
<crdpink> my popups (and drop downs even) appear on a different display than the window from which they belong. Also, no mouse gestures is killing me. Back to 14.04?
<user|46162> Greetings, how to make windows key to open app menu instead of alt + f1?
<user5150> i am trying to download qbase onto to my computer and it wont something about a wine authentication password
<user5150> i never made one what do i do about this
<SporkWitch> wine accounts are totally optional, only need one to submit feedback/bug reports...
<valorie> !info qbase
<ubottu> Package qbase does not exist in xenial
<valorie> huh
<mparillo_> Google ksuperkey, but use it at your own risk.
<gnome> hello
#kubuntu 2016-09-28
<cablop> how can i disable baloo?
<Michael20552> Hello!! I need help plz
<Michael20552> Any can help me?
<Michael20552> u.u
<valorie> Michael20552: with what?
<valorie> this is a help channel, but we can't read your mind
<Michael20552> I want updagre plasma to version 5.7
<Michael20552> i've 5.6.5
<Michael20552> (my english is too bad, sorry)
<Michael20552> I try with "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" and "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y" and nothing...
<valorie> nothing?
<valorie> i'm not sure what you mean
<Michael20552> Nothing happens
<Michael20552> ^
<valorie> put your readout in a pastebin
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<valorie> I'm not sure what version is in backports
<Michael20552> only want upgrade to last version of kde Plasma =/
<valorie> we had a problem with Ubuntu not providing a too-old version of Qt
<valorie> I can't recall what got into backports
<Michael20552> so..
<valorie>  I have plasma 5.7.2 in Yakkety
<valorie> the beta that will be published tomorrow morning
<Michael20552> I'l be able to install this version?
<Michael20552> *will
<valorie> we have only a few people working
<valorie> we're doing the best we can
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> we've been calling for testers.....
<valorie> I've been running it for months
<Michael20552> But I've seen many people who have been able to install in ubuntu plasma kde 5.7, right?
<valorie> in the next version, yes
<Michael20552> So these people have another O.S? Not ubuntu?
<valorie> ? I'm running Kubuntu 16.10, as I said
<user|43177> Hi sorry to disturb, I have a question that I belive has a quick answer, when Im using Kubuntu 16.04 live I can properly set up my 3 screens , but after installing it I can't change anything, whats the first thing I should do?
<valorie> user|43177: after installing what?
<Michael20552> Oh sorry, i've Ubuntu 16.04 lts
<user|43177> Or how can I copy the live cd xorg config (I know its now autodetected and no longer uses the etc file)
<valorie> user|43177: are you saying that Ubuntu 16.04 worked with with 3 screens, but Kubuntu 16.04 you can't?
<valorie> there was a problem for awhile in Qt, if so
<valorie> fixed in the latest
<valorie> which unfortunately is not in 16.04
<user|43177> before installing Kubuntu 16.04 i tested it on a live USB
<user|43177> on that live USB my 3 monitors were properly detected
<user|43177> after making a full install, only 1 of my screen is detected and I cant change the configuration
<user|43177> So I was asking if there is a way for me to copy the live USB cfg
<user|43177> or if I should dig deeper and pick another sollution?
<valorie> the config comes from the liveUSB
<user|91555> system shut down I was teh one asking about the cfg
<user|91555> I lost any messages
<user|91555> xorg cfg
<valorie> user|91555:
<valorie> the config comes from the liveUSB
<user|91555> ajam? but the result is different
<Shakyamuni> hay
<Vorap> Hello Shakyamuni
<Shakyamuni> hello, Vorap
<lordievader> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Is backport ppa stable releases
<muixirt> hi, after waking up from suspend to ram i sometimes only get a black screen with a mouse cursor in it. how can i investigate what causes it?
<lordievader> Deno: Backports contains newer releases from KDE, KDE considers them stable.
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Ok.
<lordievader> muixirt: Sounds like plasmashell dying, can you still open a konsole?
<Vorap> muixirt: You can change to another tty using ctrl + alt + f1
<muixirt> Vorap, lordievader: yes
<lordievader> muixirt: Find the process id of plasmashell, kill it and run in krunner (alt + f2) 'kstart plasmashell'.
<muixirt> the only thing i do right now is rebooting, ps tells me that a *lot* of kworker threads are spinned up
<muixirt> lordievader: will try next time it happend, thanks
<YuxKukMo> hi guys! can anyone tell me why this error messages appeared to me after runing source ~/.bashrc?
<YuxKukMo> the messages are: syntax error near unexpected token `then'  and `if [ -z "$debian_chroot" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then'
<YuxKukMo> i've made a separate file named .bash_aliases. after running source ~/.bashrc the mentioned errors occured
<YuxKukMo> nothing was modified in the .bashrc file
<Vorap> I have a feeling this has something to do with the dot
<Vorap> But I am not sure
<Vorap> I can't look further into this right now
<Vorap> Sorry
<proxx> Does anyone know a window manager / de that has proper multi gpu support, Ive used a lot of de/wms throughout the years but cant find any that just works in this setup
<Haohmaru> i'm running kubuntu14.04 with lxde, and i wanna use a printer over the network (hosted by samba/cups) but i don't have any printer settings anywhere in the menu
<Haohmaru> i'm not even sure if this is a kubuntu issue or lxde issue or what
<lordievader> YuxKukMo: Could you pastebin your full bashrc?
<YuxKukMo> lordie:yes
<YuxKukMo> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<YuxKukMo> https://paste.kde.org/pxqamtvxl
<YuxKukMo> lordie: check the paste link
<YuxKukMo> it's nothing fancy in the file. just the default file
<lordievader> YuxKukMo: Do you still have the error if you replace the dot in line 91 with 'source'?
<YuxKukMo> let me check
<YuxKukMo> yes
<lordievader> Hmm
<lordievader> What happens if you run 'bash ~/.bashrc'?
<YuxKukMo> line 6: return: can only `return' from a function or sourced script
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> YuxKukMo: Could you comment line 24 and try again?
<lordievader> My bash doesn't complain after commenting that line.
<YuxKukMo> YES
<lordievader> Was that the culprit?
<YuxKukMo> nope
<YuxKukMo> i will delete .bashrc file and put a new .bashrc file
<lordievader> Hmm, for my bash the file is okay.
<YuxKukMo> can you paste yours?
<lordievader> Err
<lordievader> I don't use bash... Just occured to me that I don't even have a bashrc.
<YuxKukMo> ok
<lordievader> YuxKukMo: There should be a system bashrc in /etc/bash/bashrc
<YuxKukMo> indeed
<BluesKaj> lordievader, that file doesn't exist here , but I do have a ~/.bashrc file
<acheronuk> my bashrc has
<acheronuk> # set variable identifying the chroot you work in (used in the prompt below)
<acheronuk> if [ -z "$debian_chroot" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then
<acheronuk>     debian_chroot=$(cat /etc/debian_chroot)
<acheronuk> fi
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could you pastebin yours for YuxKukMo ?
<BluesKaj> sure
<YuxKukMo> hmmm, strange... i just tested on another machine and created a file named .bash_aliases entered alias h='history' then run source ~/.bashrc and worked
<YuxKukMo> didnt modified anything in .bashrc
<YuxKukMo> could be a problem with the .bash_aliases
<YuxKukMo> ??
<acheronuk> actually I was wrong
<BluesKaj> YuxKukMo, http://pastebin.ca/3723111
<acheronuk> mine says.....
<acheronuk> if [ -z "${debian_chroot:-}" ] && [ -r /etc/debian_chroot ]; then
<YuxKukMo> blueskaj: it's identical with what i have on the other machine
<YuxKukMo> it's the default file
<BluesKaj> YuxKukMo, ~/.bash_aliases links to ~/. bashrc ...I use ~/.bash_alaises for all my aliased cli commands
<YuxKukMo> correct.
<BluesKaj> yeah ~/.bashrc is default
<YuxKukMo> i just copied what you put on pastebin, recreatded the .bashrc file and .bash_aliases and run source command and now it's working
<YuxKukMo> so strange
<YuxKukMo> i suspect that something was wrong in the .bash_aliases file
<BluesKaj> apparently it's good practice to use bash_aliases instead of editing/adding aliases to bashrc
<YuxKukMo> but this i what i did but for some weird reason i received those errord
<YuxKukMo> *errors
<YuxKukMo> lordie, blueskaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> YuxKukMo, np
<lordievader> YuxKukMo: No problem.
<YuxKukMo> :))))
<YuxKukMo> well, it's working despite the fact the chroot error appeared again:)))
<atdprhs> Hi, have anyone came accross an issue with wireless, where after a while of being connected, it just stops sending/receiving, kinda like freezing but you can still disconnect and reconnect? And then it continues working again?
<BluesKaj> atdprhs_, what type of connection, ethernet or wifi?
<atdprhs_> @BluesKaj wifi
<Walex> atdprhs_: wireless is often like that, and most WiFi drivers are a bit buggy; sometimes you even have to unload and reload the driver module to properly reset things.
<BluesKaj> atdprhs_, run,  lspci | grep -i net
<BluesKaj> atdprhs_, and find the wireless network and it's hardware,. Perhaps the driver needs upgrading, especially if it's a braodcom like mine
<BluesKaj> broadcom even
<genii> Some adapters also run off the USB bus even though they are internal, they stall when USB goes into powersave mode
<atdprhs_> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)
<atdprhs_> the packets are dropped again
<BluesKaj> atdprhs_, kubuntu 16.04?
<BluesKaj> regular home network router or on the job on a WAN?
<atdprhs_> I'm using driver manager to update check
<atdprhs_> in kubuntu
<Smurphy> atdprhs_: Some times it's a timeout function if nothjing goes over the wire.
<atdprhs_> Sorry guys, I got dropped again
<Smurphy> Try doing a: mtr -i 5 <gatewayIP>
<Smurphy> Works for me.
<BluesKaj> bully for you
<Smurphy> it sends a ping to your gateway every 5secs. Keeps the connection up here.
<atdprhs_> Smurphy, I always check router's page when I get dropped cuz it doesn't make sense, and I can't even access the routers page, this only happens in Kubuntu BTW, in windows, it's fine... :(
<Smurphy> Delete the complete connection/configuration, and create a new one (In case you have upgraded your machine from a previous release).
<atdprhs_> I did
<atdprhs_> this is also new installation when I gave up
<atdprhs_> of the entire os
<atdprhs_> Does driver manager takes a while for you?
<Smurphy> No. Does not work here. check google to use the CLI version of the driver manager.
<Smurphy> have to go. Be back later (Kid -> music lessons).
<atdprhs_> jockey-text --list?
<atdprhs_> Thanks Smurphy
<atdprhs_> Enjoy your day :)
<atdprhs_> BluesKaj, I'm sorry, but I'm too tired, I'll go to sleep for now, I'll come back tomorrow
<atdprhs_> thanks for your help too :-)
<atdprhs_> Goodnight everyone
<BluesKaj> heh, just when I found something that might help him
<genii> BluesKaj: There's always tomorrow :)
<BluesKaj> genii, I'll probly forget ..already have oo many bookmarks
<BluesKaj> too many
<rattking> wow removing the neon repo and packages and replacing them with regular kubuntu packages was a realy PITA :)
<genii> I understand entirely
<rattking> now I can see why they recommend you not do that :)
<BluesKaj> rattking, neon is a different animal
<acheronuk> rattking: it's not too much bother with a bit of apt pinning
<rattking> ah I need to read up on that
<cablop> hello
<florian_> slt
<florian_> qq peut m'aider, j'utillise une machine virtuel (oracle virtual box) et je n'ai pas le sons, comment on l'active ?
<genii> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<genii> ah, they left already
<marco-parillo> In my case, I first check my host for sounds; then go to the VM.
<marco-parillo> For Oracle Virtual Box, perhaps the guest additions can help.
<florian_> salut
<cablop> any recommended dock for KDE?
<krabbeltier> hi
<krabbeltier> ist das ne stille hier :)
<Fritigern> I can't seem to find a resource on the web to tell me what is going to change, be added, be fixed, etc. in Kubuntu yakkety, all i seems to come across is chatter about Ubuntu and Unity 8 or the lack thereof
<Fritigern> And yeah, i did find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/Beta2/Kubuntu but seriously, that does not tell me anything at all
<viewer|70587> yo
<valorie> Fritigern: we need to fix that page indeed
<valorie> I just got wiki editing rights, and will fix
 * Fritigern flyhugs valorie
<viewer|70587> Can I just say, I'm at the pre-install phase of getting Kubuntu onto a netbook with EUFI and .... my touchpad is working already.
<viewer|70587> I've tried Arch, Ubuntu 14.1, Ubuntu 16.4, Fedora, Mint, Debian, Crunchbang and many others and none of them had native support for my Sentelic touchpad
<viewer|70587> I run Kubuntu and it's already fucking working, oh my days I am so happy. I'm not moving distros.
<valorie> viewer|70587: good to hear
<valorie> without the non-friendly-to-families language, please
<viewer|70587> My apologies!
<viewer|70587> Is the Kubuntu community active then?
<viewer|70587> I'm looking to get quite involved with Linux now that I've had a horrible experience with Windows
<genii> viewer|70587: A small but dedicated group :)
<valorie> and fun!
<valorie> many of us met up in Berlin earlier in the month to attend Akademy /Qtcon and have some planning meets, eat together, etc.
<valorie> exhausting and fun!
<viewer|70587> That sounds ace! :)
<valorie> much beer was had, much walking around Berlin together, and lots of laughs, hugs, smiles
<valorie> yep, we invite everybody
<viewer|70587> What a community :O
<valorie> and it's awesome
<viewer|70587> I got the opposite from the Ubuntu forums :')
<valorie> UDS was a big loss
<valorie> face to face is really important, IMO
<valorie> even if it involves flying across a continent and a large ocean
<viewer|70587> Maybe one day I'll get that far lol
<viewer|70587> Is there a page to view the Kubuntu shortcut basics? And a guide for absolute-linux newbies?
<valorie> viewer|70587: alt+space and type shortcut
<valorie> lots of them are built-in
<valorie> and you can change some of those and add your own as well
<valorie> we've got our docs for Kubuntu
<viewer|70587> reading them now :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> who said docs!!!
<viewer|70587> just deleted that little box on my desktop -_-
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/ ?
<viewer|70587> *sigh* trial and error with a new OS begins now lol
<ahoneybun> always learning new things though ;)
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://usefoss.com/index.php/2016/09/15/plasma-features-the-endless-search-pt-2/ ;)
<ahoneybun> viewer|70587: as well ^ features everywhere
<valorie> nice link, ahoneybun
<viewer|70587> true true
<viewer|70587> not a cluw how to get it back though
<viewer|70587> clue*
<valorie> the little box on your desktop?
 * valorie has no little boxes except
<valorie> Amazon boxes
<viewer|70587> yeah that I could see the root folder in
<viewer|70587> a widget-like transparent box (fresh install)
<valorie> well, right-click is your friend, just remember that
<valorie> and alt+space
<viewer|70587> alt space does nothing
<andrew_> why is my alt+tab not working?
<IrcsomeBot> MarcelCarvalho was removed by: MarcelCarvalho
<valorie> alt+space brings up "krunner"
<valorie> at the top of your screen
<valorie> type in that to get all kinds of goodies
<valorie> including a simple calculator
<viewer|70587> No really Valrie, alt+space doesnt do anything :')
<valorie> does alt+f2 do it for you?
<valorie> odd that that doesn't work
<valorie> it's been standard for two cycles now
<valorie> over a year
<viewer|70587> yeah alt+f2 works
<viewer|70587> how do I change that?
<viewer|70587> Jut upgrading from 14 to 16
<valorie> oh, you aren't on 16.04 yet?
<valorie> ok
<viewer|70587> no is that maybe why? :')
<valorie> yup
<valorie> alt+f2 continues to work
<viewer|70587> but alt+space is the main?
<viewer|70587> because my netbooks alt+f2 turns off the wifi lol
<valorie> you can adjust the shortcuts
<valorie> viewer|70587: that would be very annoying!
<viewer|70587> it is :')
<viewer|70587> how'd I do that then? :)
<valorie> you can always use the menus at the K
<valorie> rather than krunner
<valorie> to find what you need in systemsettings, etc.
<viewer|70587> I quite like krunner tbf :')
<valorie> yes, I use it as often as possible
<viewer|70587> I'm used to the ctrl+alt+T for terminal though
<valorie> oh, I use yakuake
<valorie> f12 pops it down, or back up
<valorie> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.9-3 (xenial), package size 346 kB, installed size 1782 kB
<valorie> invaluable
<viewer|70587> That sounds ideal
<viewer|70587> Krunner + Yakuake sounds like a neat combo
<valorie> for my usecases, yes
<valorie> you can have multiple tabs, etc
<viewer|70587> What's this plasma thing I've been reading about? And what do you use Kbuntu for Val?
<ahoneybun> it's your desktop
<valorie> I use kubuntu for everything
<valorie> I've not booted up windows for years
<valorie> kept it for testing, but have not had time
<viewer|70587> I just want to move away from that rubbish lol
<viewer|70587> What do you do the most? You a developer?
<valorie> I moved from windows to linux in 2001 and have not looked back
<valorie> I work with the community, and have done some docs
<valorie> testing
<viewer|70587> I'm trying to learn linux to move furher into development. Currently just a front end type of guy but I'm thinking of moving onto OOP but getting my head around all this new stuff is overwhelming :'(
<valorie> much of my work is "upstream" in KDE, running student programs and working in the Community Working Group
<viewer|70587> that's cool :)
<valorie> from what I hear, the best way to learn is to find a project that really inspires you, and start contributing
<viewer|70587> that's true :)
<valorie> the KDE community is so huge, there is lots to do
<viewer|70587> I'm just more concerned about using linux than programming lol
<valorie> and if you like packaging, Kubuntu is a very friendly place to learn
<valorie> eh, if you know basic cp/m or windows cli stuff, it's easy
<viewer|70587> huge windows user, down to sysadmin stuff :')
<valorie> at least the basics
<valorie> from what I know, linux sysadmins have better tools available, from monitoring to control
<viewer|70587> If you have any basic-basic-for-super-dumb-dummies guides for kubuntu I'm down with that :')
<valorie> our docs will get you going, viewer|70587
<viewer|70587> reading them still :)
<valorie> http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<viewer|70587> thanks ^_^
<valorie> we have links to other stuff
<viewer|70587> In the docs or in general?
<valorie> in the docs
<valorie> it all depends on what you are interested in learning, viewer|70587
<viewer|70587> Alrighty then. Guess the docs are the bible of kubuntu?
<valorie> right
<valorie> if you find errors, we welcome your fixes
<viewer|70587> Basically I'm interested in making my desktop nice and pretty. e.g hardware monitors and networking monitoring, irc chats, and an IDE for C#
<viewer|70587> A VPN like hotspot shield :')
<valorie> irc: konversation is my choice
<valorie> not sure whether kdevelop or Qt Creator do C#
<valorie> network monitoring -- there is a widget you can access through the "hamburger" menu > add widgets
<valorie> not sure if it is complete enough for your needs though
<valorie> it's rather basic
<valorie> control + escape has a monitor
<valorie> however it isn't temperatures and such
<valorie> I think many people use conkey or so
<valorie> !info conkey
<ubottu> Package conkey does not exist in xenial
<valorie> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-3 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<valorie> viewer|70587: btw more stuff at https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<valorie> don't overwhelm yourself however
<viewer|70587> I remember using conky with crunchbang a few years ago
<viewer|70587> Is that on Kubuntu or will I have to install the package?
<acheronuk> conky https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70795-conky-thread
<viewer|70587> thankyou :)
<valorie> it's not our software, so yes, you have to install it
<acheronuk> mine the other day: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70795-conky-thread&p=392754&viewfull=1#post392754
<valorie> oh that would drive me crazy
<valorie> but my son would love it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> yours looks nice, acheronuk
<valorie> I don't like stuff jumping about
<viewer|70587> I do  like that ;o
<viewer|70587> will you share the config archeron?
<acheronuk> it's just a slight adaption of the one posted by the original poster at the start of that thread.
<acheronuk> but however... https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?70795-conky-thread&p=392773&viewfull=1#post392773
<viewer|70587> daft question but what does a swap drive do and do I have one if I made my kubuntu installation use the full drive?
<valorie> swap uses your HD if needed, rather than on-board memory
<valorie> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
#kubuntu 2016-09-29
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> how to make kubuntu more smooth in my p4 1st gen config
<IrcsomeBot> <soumyajitpal> any help pls
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> nvidia-prime urgently needs improving....
<yossarianuk> if I didn't know what I was doing just know I would have had an unbootable laptop
<yossarianuk> I switched to intel, rebooting - just had black screen, the fan went full power, a flashing character in corner of screen - unable to do anything, i.e cannot go to a tty
<yossarianuk> the 'fix' was to go to rescue mode (in grub) - even that broke - i.e I got the rescue menu, but then after dropping to shell and 'mount -o rw,remount /' the menu semi loaded again and I couldn't see my text
<yossarianuk> then (without being able to see) type apt-get remove nvidia-367 nvidia-prime
<yossarianuk> it then loaded in the nouveau drivers which on my laptop are unstable (it will only boot once in about 20 times when using nouveau)
<yossarianuk> manged randomly to boot up, then I could reinstall nvidia drivers - it is now fine.
<yossarianuk> but a new user (at work) would have potentially lost a day sorting this.
<yossarianuk> so my laptop model has issues with nouveau with ubuntu 16.04 (ts really unstable to the pointthat it wwon;t boot most of the time)
<yossarianuk> however other distros (later kernels are fine)
<yossarianuk> once I install nvidia driver its fine, usually switching to intel is also...
<yossarianuk> there has to be a better way than this though as if it goes wrong (like it did) it means an unbootable system that you cannot do anything in (no tty)
<yossarianuk> They way it went wrong was similar to when windows goes wrong (i.e black scree, you can do nothing)
<yossarianuk> (obviously far easier to fix than windows ..)
 * lordievader is glad he rarely has any problems with his AMD card on Gentoo
<yossarianuk> lordievader: I think one main issue is the fact the kernel that ubuntu 16.04 has doesn;t fully support components in my laptop...
<hateball> yossarianuk: have you tried nvidia-370? it has some hybrid gpu fixes iirc
<yossarianuk> in the nouveau driver
<yossarianuk> hateball: when i reinstalled I did use the 370 drivers
<yossarianuk> however it had worked fine previous (switching)
<yossarianuk> its just the fact that switching is actually very risky....
<yossarianuk> I'll test though on 370
<yossarianuk> My main point was that a new user would probably be reinstalling the OS or giving up and going back to windows..
<hateball> Yeah well, blame hybrid gpus / nvidia
<yossarianuk> sure - I am on the verge of buying a new GPU and deciding between nvidia 1060 and amd 480...
<yossarianuk> seriously think about the AMD GPU, even though performance in some benchmarks show it being about 60% slower
<yossarianuk> Does AMD as present (free or non-free) have Wayland support ?
<hateball> If you intend to play games, then I think you will be in pain for a good while longer still if you go the AMD route
<yossarianuk> or is it just intel for now?
<hateball> I think amdgpu works with wayland
<yossarianuk> I do play the odd game..Maybe 1060 will be my last nvidia GPU...
<yossarianuk> cheers
<yossarianuk> thats another reason to get AMD...
<hateball> and nouveau does wayland
<hateball> nvidia has implemented some weird support for wayland in the blob, but...
<hateball> yossarianuk: a nice read https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/09/to-eglstream-or-not/
<yossarianuk> hateball: I'll avoid nouveau like the plague for now, its about 80% slower... And in my laptop it means not being able to boot about 90% of the time.
<hateball> yep
<hateball> at any rate, wayland isnt really ready for production anyway...
<hateball> (imo)
<acheronuk> nouveau works here, bug dog slow
<acheronuk> *but
<yossarianuk> acheronuk: it works fine on my desktop (450 gts) - but my laptop (hybrid 960M/intel) it means barely being able to boot (its random)
<yossarianuk> i mean nouveau
<yossarianuk> its likely hybrid gpu related
<acheronuk> yossarianuk: yeah. I just noticed on reading up. I run away fast when I see a hybrid GPU/graphics
<yossarianuk> as long as the nvidia (non-free) driver is installed and I leave it in nvidia mode everything is fine...
<yossarianuk> however getting to the point of being able to install nvidia is hard - installing from .iso can take a whie (due to the fact that until you have nvidia it uses nouveau which means a system that doesn't boot most of the time)
<yossarianuk> so installing takes perseverance
<yossarianuk> its also possible 16.10 may be ok but to newer kernel/nouveau
<yossarianuk> bumblebee sounds less risky - i.e only use decrete gpu on an app.. (less likely to get unbootable desktop) - anyone know why prime method is used and not bumblebee dy default ?
<hateball> I think bumblebee is deprecated
<hateball> for... some reasons
<hateball> much like hybrid (non-muxless) gpus should be outlawed
<yossarianuk> have you all seen this systemd bug (its fairly bad)
<yossarianuk> https://www.agwa.name/blog/post/how_to_crash_systemd_in_one_tweet
<yossarianuk> i.e this crashes systemd in ubuntu in about 30 secs (so no one could login, it essentially dos's your pc) - while true; do NOTIFY_SOCKET=/run/systemd/notify systemd-notify ""; done
<yossarianuk> as a non-root user
<yossarianuk> looks like systemd fix is out now -> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3094-1/
<user|18352> Hello, where i will find the drivers for my latop ?
<rodolfojcj> user|18352: hello. What laptop is it? When I installed the operating system with Kubuntu, being online, the hardware detection and drivers installation was automatic
<yossarianuk> user|18352: mainly pre-installed in the kernel
<yossarianuk> usually you only need to install GPU drivers,  and very occasionally a wlan dfriver
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Smurphy> hia\
<x_> hallo
<x_> peoples
<x_> =D
<x_> Kubuntuerz
<BluesKaj> hi x_
<ChetManly> I need help trying to file a bug report for DEVICE MONITOR from the system tray
<BluesKaj> what abug?
<inferno__> всем привет
<inferno__> русские есть ?
<BluesKaj> ChetManly, to what kind of behaviour are you referring ?
<BluesKaj> !ru | inferno__
<ubottu> inferno__: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ChetManly> BluesKaj:  your on ubuntu as well it on there
<ChetManly> the channel I mean
<BluesKaj> are you running kubuntu or ubuntu, ChetManly?
<ChetManly> ku
<BluesKaj> so you mean Ksysguard?
<BluesKaj> device monitor in system tray , ok got it , ChetManly
<ChetManly> yes
<BluesKaj> device notifier actually
<ChetManly> grrrr
<ChetManly> yes
<ChetManly> terrible names lol
<ChetManly> someone from #kde told me monitor
<ChetManly> its a really bad bug thou
<BluesKaj> do you have automount enabled in system settings>removable devices?
<ChetManly> youre in kde too you can see the explanation
<BluesKaj> i haven't seen any problems with my other drives
<BluesKaj> I saw your expalanation , i just haven't seen the same problem
<BluesKaj> on my system
<ChetManly> I have a shared dual boot ntfs drive that I shared files between windows and kubuntu and when plug my phone in and use device notifier it mixes up the files between the phone and the nfts drive
<ChetManly> like very bad
<ChetManly> if I unplug the ntfs drive or just use MS windows the problem does not exist
<BluesKaj> ChetManly,, try kdeconnect instead
<ChetManly> when I buy a better bluetooth I will
<BluesKaj> no bluetooth needed
<ChetManly> I do not care to use wifi
<BluesKaj> just widi thru the phone to the router
<BluesKaj> wifi
<ChetManly> its weird thou because dolphin called by itself does not make the issue appear
<BluesKaj> unmount the ntfs when using linux and vice versa
<ChetManly> ....
<ChetManly> I need to figure out how to take parts of older and new kde and plop them into my current
<BluesKaj> i transferred 5.6GB of photos from my laptop to my phone via usb a few days ago and there were no mix ups
<ChetManly> wonder if I can just reformat the drive and it wouldnt happen
<ChetManly> I was thinking about fat32 aswell
<BluesKaj> don't see the point in that
<ChetManly> why
<BluesKaj> it's not relevant
<ChetManly> what fat??
<IrcsomeBot> Constantinos Maltezos was added by: Constantinos Maltezos
<IrcsomeBot> <Constantinos Maltezos> good morning/afternoon/evening, depending on what it is where you are
<IrcsomeBot> <Constantinos Maltezos> I was wondering if anyone knew about the way Yakuake (possibly other terminal emulators, as well) will restart my terminal session after a few minutes of not using?
<KubuntuNoob> Hey Guys, I have a question. I have a Qt program wich i start with the Terminal. Is there a way to start it without the terminal? :)
<KubuntuNoob> Does anyone know how i can start a Qt-program?
<genii> KubuntuNoob: Rightclick on K-menu, "Edit Applications", navigate to where you'd like it to appear, then "New Item" , give it a name.Then on the right side put app path/name in box labelled "Command"
<genii> ...and gone..
<soee> genii: gone ?
<soee> did you saved changes ?
<genii> soee: KubuntuNoob, they left before I finished explaining how to add their program to the menu
<soee> ah :D
<soverx> Приветвсем =)
<soverx> hi all =)
<soverx> :)
<soverx> ꝏꝏꝎꝎꜴꜴꜴ
<TheBluestJay> hello?
<Simonious> You are not alone.
<TheBluestJay> Oh hi! lol
<Simonious> o/
<TheBluestJay> So I'm new to kubuntu and I have little idea of how to get help.
<Simonious> I'm no expert, I'm limping along on a problem right now myself
<Simonious> lots of googling
<Simonious> trying, failing, trying again
<Simonious> you know.. the usual road to success
<TheBluestJay> Yep... -.-"
<Simonious> What are you looking for the 'easy button' on?
<TheBluestJay> No. lol
<TheBluestJay> Hello faLUCE
<faLUCE> hello TheBluestJay
<TheBluestJay> Soooo, this is were you get support on Kubuntu right?
<Simonious> well, if you luck out, yes - otherwise lots of googling
<TheBluestJay> Ahhh. I see. What's your computer problem Simonious?
<TheBluestJay> I mean computer problem. lol
<Simonious> I've got ubuntu on a beaglebone and it's not bringing up the wlan, though I can see the wlan usb dongle
<TheBluestJay> Huh, felt like I've had a similar problem... brb...
<TheBluestJay> Err... nevermind. I was thinking of something else. Heh...
<valorie> Simonious: I suggest asking in #ubuntu because it's a bigger channel, and that doesn't sound like a kubuntu issue
<Simonious> valorie: I wasn't asking :) Just answering TheBluestJay ;)
<valorie> sorry about that
<valorie> google found this: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/beagleboard/9KCIs7yqsa8
<Simonious> no need to be sorry, thanks for your suggestion
<Simonious> I'll check it out
<TheBluestJay> My problem isn't nearly as complicated as beaglebone. It's a bluetooth problem. Im using Kubuntu 16.04 trying to connect a wiimote device. But for some reason the bluetooth manager isn't picking up anything.
<TheBluestJay> I've installed xwiimote but still nothing. -.-"
<valorie> does it suggest pairing on one end or the other?
<TheBluestJay> Nope.
<valorie> so they are ignoring one another
<valorie> I wonder if it can be a channel issue?
<TheBluestJay> Pretty much.
<valorie> bluetooth in general Just Works
<valorie> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<valorie> you might go through that step by step and see if anything is missing
<TheBluestJay> OK, ubottu and valorie.
<valorie> could be a software switch is off somewhere too
<valorie> heh, ubottu is our faithful bot
<TheBluestJay> lol! derp
<TheBluestJay> hold on a sec valorie...
<TheBluestJay> I have BlueZ 5.37, Latest version of xWiimote, bluetooth is enabled using Kubuntus default bluetooth manager...
<valorie> I have no expertise
<valorie> like I said, it Just Works
<TheBluestJay> Mkay, understood. I appreciate your help though. ^-^
<TheBluestJay> So why are you here Valorie?
<TheBluestJay> Yello somekool.
<valorie> why am I here?
<valorie> it's a help chan, and I help out where I can
<valorie> same as anybody
<TheBluestJay> Valorie: like do you require computer assistance or are you here to help out.
<TheBluestJay> That's what I meant.
<somekool> Yellow Yellow TheBluestJay
<valorie> ah, I ask for help sometimes as well
<valorie> however, I've been running linux since 2001
<valorie> and kubuntu for a long, long time
<TheBluestJay> @valorie: oh ok. Coolio.
<valorie> and yourself?
<TheBluestJay> I've discovered linux about last year and fell in love with it. My first linux system was Elementary OS.
<TheBluestJay> Then I discoverd Ubuntu then Kubuntu and never looked back.
<valorie> very nice
<TheBluestJay> So when I bought my Dell XPS 15 I immediately installed Kubuntu. Kinda hate Windows now. lol
<Simonious> yeah, but hard to run solidworks and sketchup w/o windows
<valorie> make a Win VM?
<TheBluestJay> Solidworks? Sketchup?
<TheBluestJay> No idea what you're talking about. ^-^"
<TheBluestJay> hello vineet_
<TheBluestJay> I don't necessarily need a Windows VM. Anything I need I can get on Linux.
<TheBluestJay> Although, kinda sucks that I can't use the Unity 3D engine program. But a linux version is in developement so I can wait.
<somekool> I'm quite happy i don't need anything from windows... actually most software i use run on top of Qt, which makes me even more happy
<TheBluestJay> Yep!
<TheBluestJay> Hello sayakb!
<valorie> yeah, unless I have to sit down at my husband's computer, I don't use windows for anything, anymore
<valorie> TheBluestJay: this is a help channel, so it is inappropriate to greet everyone as they join
<valorie> for general chat, please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheBluestJay> valorie: My apologies.
<TheBluestJay> Welp, Ima go now. Going to mess around in the system and figure this bluetooth problem out.
<karl_> Hello
<FreeFog> HI sorry to bother i'm tring to setup my ubuntu pc, and im unsure about my SSD compatibility , using Kubuntu 16.04 kernet 4.4 and Crucial M550, which apears black listed on https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/e64f638483a21105c7ce330d543fa1f1c35b5bc7/drivers/ata/libata-core.c#L4109-L4286
<valorie> FreeFog: when you try the liveUSB, and open up a terminal, does it detect your SSD?
<FreeFog> yes
<FreeFog> What I would like to konw is the proper way to check for issues, as the link I pasted here is old
<FreeFog> and then how should adress such issues
<valorie> I would check in a live session to see if everything works as expected
<valorie> if it does, then you are good to install
<FreeFog> What tests do u recommend me doing in the live session?
<FreeFog> (Thanks for your time)
<valorie> FreeFog: do control + alt + f2, which takes you to a terminal
<FreeFog> already there
<valorie> control + alt + f7 usually brings you back
<somekool> or alt-right_arrow a bunch of times ;)
<valorie> oh, I've never tried that one, somekool
<FreeFog> ajam? whats next?
#kubuntu 2016-09-30
<Not_a_Robot> Guys can you help me? I can't set a wallpaper. I apply the change but nothing... Any idea, please? The wallpaper is just black screen..
<Zren> Not_a_Robot, When you right click, do you get a menu?
<Not_a_Robot> Zren: yes, yes. I change it there, but nothing happens (I use an external monitor). I would like to find another  way, maybe using the terminal or something, I don't know.
<Zren> Ah, so you don't get a right click menu when you click on that monitor's "wallpaper"?
<Zren> Sounds like plasmashell crashed then.
<Zren> kquitapp plasmashell; plasmashell & disown
<Zren> Not_a_Robot,
<Zren> Oh I totally misunderstood, you do get a menu
<Not_a_Robot> Zren: I get the menu, yes.
<Zren> hmmm
<Not_a_Robot> What I say is that setting the wallpaper there
<Not_a_Robot> does not work
<Not_a_Robot> Ah ok, sorry xD
<Zren> what filetype? Not_a_Robot
<Not_a_Robot> both png and jpg
<Zren> wallpaper type = Image
<Zren> positiong = ?
<Zren> is the file on a different drive? (grasping at straws)
<Not_a_Robot> http://uploadpie.com/2YwqC
<Not_a_Robot> Is not related to the files, really.
<Not_a_Robot> The issue is related to plasma or whatever because this is a problem I didn't have before
<Not_a_Robot> weeks ago I had wallpapers
<Zren> have you relogged since this occured?
<Not_a_Robot> yes
<Not_a_Robot> rebooted, etc
<Zren> so it's persistent, odd
<Zren> try changing to folder view
<Not_a_Robot> I updated the system too but nothing
<Not_a_Robot> ok
<Zren> Layout = folder
<Not_a_Robot> Meh... nothing ^^' I tried everything before asking xDD
<Not_a_Robot> Do you know
<Not_a_Robot> if there is a file
<Not_a_Robot> where I can set the wallpaper manually?
<Zren> ~/.config/org.kde.plasma-applets or some such
<Zren> is where it's saved
<Zren> but you'd need to edit it while plasma isn't running for it to take effect
<Not_a_Robot> Oh,,,
<Zren> since it writes tot it on save
<Zren> yeaaaaaah. tis annoying.
<Zren> open it in your text editor, then run kquitapp plasmashell
<Zren> then: plasmashell & disown (after you save)
<Zren> ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc
<Zren> tbh Not_a_Robot, you have multiple monitors right?
<Not_a_Robot> I have an 17" laptop and a 55" UHD monitor
<Not_a_Robot> but I don't use the laptop screen
<Not_a_Robot> I just disable it
<Zren> Just checking, but the contents of your ~/Desktop folder are now shown on the desktop right?
<Zren> Does reenabling the other screen show your wallpaper?
<Not_a_Robot> Nope and nope
<Not_a_Robot> xD
<Not_a_Robot> In the past
<Not_a_Robot> what I did was
<Zren> I know there was a few screen related problems in kde.
<Not_a_Robot> to set the main screen on the laptop
<Not_a_Robot> and then change it again
<Not_a_Robot> and the wallpaper issue was solved
<Not_a_Robot> but now, even that, is not enough
<Not_a_Robot> Thank you Zren for your help and time, I really appreciate it
<IrcsomeBot> her01 was added by: her01
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> Hi... Anybody help me?
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> How to set a default boot on dual boot machine?
<hateball> Do you want it to be permanent?
<hateball> You can either make an entry permanent, or you can have grub remember the last used
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> @hateball, yes, I want it
<hateball> Which one? One always permanent, or remember last used?
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> @hateball, permanent one
<hateball> well, you will need to edit /etc/default/grub and change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to the entry you want
<hateball> where 0 is the first entry in the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<hateball> it's quite a headache, I think
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> @hateball, I have done. But nothing change. Can you show me an axample code, please?
<hateball> after you've made the change you need to run "sudo update-grub" to generate a new grub.cfg
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> @hateball, ok thanks... I'll try it...
<hateball> personally I would just use "GRUB_DEFAULT=saved" and add the line "GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true"
<hateball> that way it will remember what you booted last and continue using that until you manually switch
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> @hateball, oh... I see... I didn't add that line... OK thanks again...
<IrcsomeBot> <her01> @hateball, it work... thanks...
<hateball> :)
<Fritigern> Installing Beta2 of Yakkety. Wish me luck!
<valorie> Fritigern, I've had a good experience with it so far
<sayur> hello guys
<Fritigern> Selamat!
<sayur> i using plasma 5, where i found sound balance setting ?
<hateball> sayur: what do you mean "sound balance" ?
<sayur> hateball: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=107617
<sayur> i not found in plasma 5
<hateball> ah yes
<hateball> hmmm, perhaps that is not present in the volume applet now
<sayur> any solution for me ?
<hateball> sayur: I wonder if you can do it by installing pavucontrol maybe
<hateball> and using that
<hateball> or straight up use pacmd
<acheronuk> hateball: pavucontrol can do that, yes. click the little shield that says 'lock channels together' to disable that lock
<hateball> acheronuk: might want to direct that to sayur :)
<acheronuk> sayur: ^^^ see above
<sayur> acheronuk: thanks
<sayur> my problem solved thanks acheronuk hateball
<hateball> sayur: :)
<hateball> sayur: I think the native applet in plasma 5.8 will have better functionality
<atdprhs> Hi, I made a backup copy using kubuntu before reinstallation, I copied my home folder (unencrypted) to my external hdd, unfortionately I didn't check whether or not the files has been moved
<atdprhs> I reinstalled my kubuntu, and then when I visited the folder, it has all of the subfolders but no single file?
<atdprhs> So Unfortionately I do not have any files, this is really sad and disturbing :(
<atdprhs> Interestingly when I view folder's properties, I see it says > 5 GB and > 25k files
<sayur> hateball: where i can check my plasma version ?
<hateball> sayur: "plasmashell -v"
<acheronuk> hateball: applet in 5.8 doesn't seem to allow slip channels here
<acheronuk> *split
<hateball> acheronuk: ack
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Not_a_Robot> Hey friends, do you know how can I restart KMail?
<BluesKaj> Not_a_Robot, sudo systemctl restart kmail? or akonadi server ?
<BluesKaj> I'm not akmail user
<Smurphy> kmixeryou can't restart kmail. What do you want to restart? KMail is an application. You stop it, and you start it.
<germyn> is this where I can get some help?
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<germyn> ok
<germyn> I try to install additional drivers and all it says is collecting information and does not do nothing.I have kubuntu the latest and I am trying to install ati drivers. This is my problem.The driver manager does nothing. How can I install the drivers?
<marco-parillo> Could it be this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1280310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1280310 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "Infinitely shows 'Collecting information'" [Undecided,Fix released]
<germyn> I found that I did not have this. python3-dbus.mainloop.qt. I installed it and it still hangs on collecting information.
<pelp> Hey Fellas
<pelp> I was wondering if there was going to be another kubuntu party sometime? I was at the last and I really enjoyed it. :)
<Smurphy> There was one? Where???
<pelp> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-party-3/
<Smurphy> Nice: alcohol infused in said beverage – Optional
<Smurphy> :D
<pelp> :D
<germyn> Any other ideas on getting the driver manager to work?
<rattking> hey folks with Haswell-ULT graphics.. what AccelMethod for the intel video driver are you using? I have been having instability and font corruption with both sna and uxa method, and issues with plasma not responding after hot plugging an external monitor.. I have been running Driver "modesetting" Option "AccelMethod" "glamor" since this morning and the hotplugging seems better and I have not noticed the
<rattking> other issues yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> (Sticker, 438x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/d0B0b58G/file_636.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> Sry
<pelp> Oh, sorry guys I linked the wrong pary
<pelp> *party
<pelp> I was on this one http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-party-4-the-gathering-of-halflings/
<chet> /j #ubuntu
<chet> ???
<noodlesnod> voice?
<paranoidabhi> hi
<paranoidabhi> which kde version will be shipped with kubuntu 16.10?
<paranoidabhi> any upcoming backports for kubuntu 16.04? Was hoping to get in on the multi-monitor bug-fixes.
<valorie> paranoidabhi: do you have backports enabled?
<valorie> for 16.04
<valorie> for 16.10, we have plasma 5.7.2 I believe
<valorie> we might get 5.74 in, if possible
<paranoidabhi> valorie, yes I have them enabled.
<valorie> 5.8 soon after release, in backports
<valorie> we have to get YY out the door first, and it's been slow for a great number of reasons
<paranoidabhi> valorie, awesome, so sometime in Nov?
<valorie> 5.8 is being released right now, so yes, soon
<valorie> no efforts on that right now, beyond letting it build automatically in our CI
<acheronuk>  5.8 will have 3 bugfix updates in October (5.8.1 to 5.8.3), so there will be a lot of updates to package
<acheronuk> though point releases should be minimal effort
#kubuntu 2016-10-01
<tommy_slim> anyone configured hubot on kubuntu?
<jubo2> g'morning folks
<jubo2> I got a question
<jubo2> I am maybe installing a Kubuntu for mi grand-dad
<jubo2> should the printer be connected at installation time or doesn't that matter regarding the printer detection and installation?
<jubo2> This machine has a 150GB disk with Windows Vista using about 60GB atm
<jubo2> so I was thinking of putting like 60GB for Kubuntu.. sound ok?
<jubo2> he doesn't do much fotos or any videos
<Fritigern> valorie: Could you give EasyMP3gain a whirl, attempt to apply gain to an MP3 file, open "Options > Show Console Output" and see if you too see loads of "AddressSanitizer CHECK failed" errors? If you do, then perhaps this is not just my PC being weird
<IrcsomeBot> <Deno Jacob> How to update kubuntu 16.04 to 16.10?
<Fritigern> Deno, open a terminal and enter kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<Fritigern> Keep in mind that it's still beta software, expect breakage!
<Fritigern> valorie: Don;t worry about installing easymp3gain, if you just have mp3gain for CLI then just starting it (even without specifying a file) it should generate this error.
<jubo2> Hiya
<Smurphy> morning.
<jubo2> What is best way to check for printer compatibility with GNU/Linux (Kubuntu16.04) (without installing) ?
<jubo2> right now running antivirus to this Vista
<jubo2> but as all 5+ yrs old MSFT products this is so slow it is barely usable
<jubo2> There has gotta be some database somewhere
<jubo2> it is Samsung Xpress 2026
<Smurphy> jubo2: Make sure it's a postscript capable printer. E.g. it is not a printer that requires software on the OS to render the page.
<jubo2> Smurphy: knowing my grand-dad the printer is likely the cheapest they sold
<jubo2> so prlly the latter
<jubo2> I'll check with the Internet
<Smurphy> jubo2: Yep.
<Smurphy> Or take one that runs under OS-X. OS-X uses Cups, so most probably it should work with Linux too (as linux uses Cups too).
<jubo2> Oh shoot.. it is some GDI rubbish printer
<jubo2> and GDI is https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_Device_Interface (some MSFT rubbish)
<jubo2> is there no emulator or something so a Linux could print with a printer that only speaks GDI?
<jubo2> New printer don't cost much though
<jubo2> Grand-dad says yes to "Do I install GNU/Linux?"
<jubo2> Yeay. I go do it now
<jubo2> got my unlimited 4G WiFi basestation here so updates will be a breeze
<jubo2> See ya on the other side!
<AleksZver> Sup
<mparillo> http://www.samsungdrivers.net/samsung-m2026-driver/ has a linux tar.gz
<Smurphy> mparillo: It does not mean it will work with the current releases.
<mparillo> Ahh, OK. I know that my Epson WF has a .deb on their official website and it has been converted on the AUR, and while both versions seem to print fine, the management functions seem to only work on the Windows driver.
<chet> /nick noodlesnod
<mobijubo> Hiya
<mobijubo> I get error from installation ... something returns error when trying to set keymap to finnish
<mobijubo> I recreate it now
<jubo2> Hi
<jubo2> Something is going wrong with the installer
<jubo2> I get error
<jubo2> ubi-console-setup failed with exit code 1. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<jubo2> I better see what it says in /var/log/syslog
<jubo2> Should I just pastebin what it says
<jubo2> I see it is failing to set locale to local locale \
<jubo2> or something thereabouts
<jubo2> The following seems to be the problem that invokes the logger and exits with code 1
<jubo2> Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale
<jubo2> something somewhere is slightly wrong
<jubo2> how do I check what is the default locale
<jubo2> and how do I change it to Finnish
<jubo2> Mi grand-dad was born in the 20s
<jubo2> not very fluent in English
<jubo2> I change OS lang to Finnish and relogin]
<jubo2> a moment
<mobijubo> Ok... now OS is in Finnish
<mobijubo> I check locale
<jubo2> Now OS is in Finnish
<jubo2> but kbrd is Murican
<jubo2> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<jubo2> LANGUAGE=fi
<jubo2> and LC_ALL is empty
<jubo2> I retry the installation but it will fail again
<jubo2> unless someone explains to me how to make it work
<jubo2> Before beginning the installation attempt I see from /var/log/syslog that it will fail because https://paste.kde.org/p6ntun9jq
<jubo2> I need to mangle something manually for it to understand that language Finnish and kbrd Finnish is very valid and existing choice
<jubo2> there was some command to create the needed locales
<jubo2> I needed that on some Debian server
<jubo2> but I dunno what is going on.. I have installed many Kubuntu with this exact same stick without any problems
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> locale -a indicates there are only silly anglophone locales available
<jubo2> so I need to add the FIFI to there somehow
<jubo2> fi_FI.UTF-8 is shown in the /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<jubo2> localectl says connection timed out
<jubo2> and sorry for not using underscores, apostrophes etc. coz I have no idea where they are on a Murican kbrd
<jubo2> ahh
<jubo2> locale-gen is what I want
<jubo2> that worked... now retrying the installation
<jubo2> /var/log/syslog is still in tail -f
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> that solved it
<jubo2> now progresses beyond the point where it would fail
<jubo2> looking good
<jubo2> this sure runs a lot faster than the Vista that is the old os
<Guest9540> Hi.
<mobijubo> Oh yes. It works. Next I need to determine RAM-type and see where I can get some
<mobijubo> Uhh.. 667 upgrades
<mobijubo> That'll take a while on age-old celeron and 2GB
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<user|25449> Kann ich Kubuntu neben Windows haben ?
<mparillo> If you mean dual boot Kubuntu and MS-Windows, the answer is yes. It is easiest on legacy BIOS, hardest on Secure Boot.
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, I made the mistake of wiping the hdd clean and just using legacy mode wth a msdos table, now if i shut the laptop down completelythen sometimes  it won't reboot or find grub, it stalls at the post page.
<_thelion_> hi there, i have a problem with emacs - i've asked the folks in #emacs, but they couldn't help me. As you can see in the screenshot: there's a big blue icon in the toolbar. Any idea ... why? https://imgur.com/eQzVbBQ
<_thelion_> i've tried the system settings / icons --> no effect.
<_thelion_> i've tried to start emacs like: emacs -Q
<_thelion_> or emacs -q --> no effect ...
<_thelion_> is it possible to remove the toolbar / Emacs?
<mparillo> BluesKaj_: Ouch. I was trying to answer the German user.
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, yeah I saw that, but he didn't stick around
<mparillo> Oh well. Can you always boot your laptop with a live USB?
<BluesKaj_> yes, and i have done
<BluesKaj_> mparillo, now I just suspend it , I don't shutdown
<beta> hello
<BluesKaj_> hi beta
<beta> hi Bliska
<beta> how are you ?
<claycorn> hello'
<chcknrub> no updates to 16.04, great
<Sevish> wondering if kde plasma 5.8 will hit the kubuntu kde backports ppa in the coming months
<Sevish> anybody got the scoop?
<mparillo> Yes, that is to be expected, but the current focus is getting the latest packaging into the YY Archive.
<valorie> getting the LTS Plasma into our LTS would be a good move
<Sevish> agreed. I'm not sure how likely it is to happen but I will just wait patiently.
<IrcsomeBot> Uli was removed by: Uli
<Guest42709> hello
<RodNICE> Hello
<RodNICE> Looking for kubuntu/KDE assistance
<RodNICE> Just got back to kubuntu... got rusty... how do I configure a little multirow panel with shortcuts?
<RodNICE> Anyone know how to do multiline taskbars?
<valorie> you can right-click on the panel
<valorie> lots of options there
<valorie> or try the "hamburger" menu on the right
<valorie> RodNICE: ^^^
<RodNICE> Ohhh
<RodNICE> sorry, I'm the only Kubuntu user within 5 miles
<RodNICE> (I think)
<RodNICE> "hamburger"...
<valorie> ||| on its side
<RodNICE> When I first installed Kubuntu like 4 years ago, I figured out how to do it and never had to do it again until my laptop died
<valorie> well, we've got a major version upgrade to Plasma since then
<valorie> so a few little details are different
<RodNICE> how do I easily check the version
<valorie> for the most part
<valorie> plasmashell -v in the commandline
<RodNICE> Hardware = Dell Inspiron :(
<valorie> or in krunner, About...
<valorie> which will give you about system
<valorie> I had some Dells I loved
<valorie> some I didn't
<RodNICE> plasmashell -v... command not found
<RodNICE> hmmm I guess I should have done "sudo" first maybe?
<valorie> hmmm, what version of kubuntu are you running?
<valorie> no, no sudo
<RodNICE> I installed the X animal named one I think
<RodNICE> not the newest one
<valorie> xenial, the 16.04
<clivejo> dont use sudo with anything in KDE
<RodNICE> Ohhhh
<RodNICE> OK OK
<RodNICE> thanks guys
<RodNICE> no sudo
<valorie> so either alt+space
<RodNICE>      plasmashell: command not found
<valorie> or alt+f2 will give you krunner
<valorie> your shortcut to everything
<valorie> just type about up in krunner
<RodNICE> ooooohhh
<RodNICE> wow
<RodNICE> that was easy
<valorie>  very useful
<RodNICE> wow lol
<RodNICE> I've never seen that before
<valorie> starts anything, and does all kinds of stuff
<valorie> krunner has been around since kde3 days at least
<RodNICE> Does Kubuntu generally have printed books or is it mostly by memory and community that I need to learn?
<valorie> but for some reason, nobody knows about it!
<valorie> we have documentation at docs.kubuntu.org
<RodNICE> I used to do krunner by accident and always closed it out fearing I broke sometehing
<RodNICE> something*
<valorie> lol
<valorie> yes, if you don't know about it, it eats your typing
<valorie> and leaves you confused
<RodNICE> Kubuntu 14.04 is my version
<valorie> ok, that's a bit older
<RodNICE> I just installed it
<valorie> that's fine
<RodNICE> Didn't think this Insipiron 6000 could handle anything newer
<valorie> newer is generally lighter IMO
<valorie> but suit yourself
<RodNICE> as in less baggage?
<RodNICE> or less ability?
<valorie> as in quicker and easier on your system
<valorie> of course you can load up any system with multiple applications running at once, a million tabs on your browser, etc.
<RodNICE> OK, I'll try the newer version
<RodNICE> I'm just trying to cheap out on internet at home, but wifi takes forever
<RodNICE> I'll have to download it to USB when I stop in to the library
<RodNICE> I guess coming from a Windows mindset, I'm thinking newer is heavier
<valorie> you can just upgrade, but that is slow as well
<RodNICE> yes
<RodNICE> especially on wifi
<valorie> imo the best way is to download it via torrent
<RodNICE> yeah
<valorie> that's faster and more secure, since the parts are automatically checked
<RodNICE> for some reason, the torrent didn't work when I tried for this one
<valorie> you can do that on wife while you sleep
<RodNICE> the direct download was faster
<RodNICE> You're right.
<valorie> probably not many people seeding the older one anymore
<RodNICE> Too bad the wifi and my bed are in separate locations, lol
<valorie> I seed all the ubuntu torrents
<RodNICE> Ohhhh
<RodNICE> you're right!!
<RodNICE> Man, I feel so stupid right now.
<valorie> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<RodNICE> I'll try the newer one
<valorie> don't be
<valorie> just start that and let it take it's own sweet time
<valorie> when it's done, burn it to a DVD or usb and try it out
<valorie> if you like it, fine
<valorie> if not, you've got a working install
<RodNICE> is it noticeably different?
<valorie> I like the newer better, but there are those who prefer the old
<valorie> you have your choice
 * valorie is running the beta of the latest
<RodNICE> Wow, that link..!!
<RodNICE> That's gold!
<valorie> yep, that's how I seed all the torrents that are supported
<valorie> I have a good connection, so why not?
<RodNICE> Wow
<RodNICE> You must be in Korea
<RodNICE> hey valorie, I'm downloading the beta of the latest right now
<valorie> woah, ok
<valorie> be sure to test that before installing
<valorie> LTS is recommended for most users
<RodNICE> lol
<RodNICE> Now you tell me?  Well I figured as much, but what could go wrong?
<SporkWitch> RodNICE: anything from minor glitches like an icon being broken to crippling failures that prevent normal use of the system.
<RodNICE> *sigh*
<SporkWitch> RodNICE: i know what i'm doing, i still run LTS only on systems i need to be working at any given time
<RodNICE> OK
<RodNICE> I'll go with the LTS
<SporkWitch> RodNICE: odds are you'll be fine, it's not like it's arch or something
<RodNICE> That's what I was thinking
<valorie> I'm running the beta right now on my main computer
<RodNICE> It's not a mission critical system
<SporkWitch> RodNICE: the later version is better and worse; later versions / versions, but greater chance of bugs and instability
<valorie> but I do have a backup laptop running the LTS for now
<RodNICE> OK
<SporkWitch> *versions / features
<SporkWitch> *newer features
<SporkWitch> valorie: out of curiosity, is gpg2.1.15 in 16.10?
<RodNICE> *pauses beta download*
<valorie> !info gpg yakkety
<ubottu> Package gpg does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> huh
<SporkWitch> !info gnupg yakkety
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg2): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.15-1ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 801 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<SporkWitch> sweet
<SporkWitch> yay ECC support
<SporkWitch> i have sid running on this chromebook, and .15 seems to be much more feature-complete; .11 seems to have some residual issues with smartcards (it says it's pulling the key when issuing a fetch from --card-edit, but doesn't actually import it, even though it downloads successfully; .15 on sid successfully pulls and imports)
<SporkWitch> also looking forward to playing around with the gpg-agent forwarding in .15 (it's somewhat present in .11, but it's hit and miss)
<SporkWitch> (works for signing, but not auth)
#kubuntu 2016-10-02
<RodNICE> Can I upgrade from an iso instead of via slow wifi?
<Hailwood> Hey folks, does anyone know what the shortcut is called I need to bind so I can CTRL+Enter to bring up the window options?
<Hailwood> It's the one currently bound to ALT+F3
<Hailwood> Oh, Found it.
<Hailwood> Hey folks, I'm playing around with Krunner and Im wondering if I can get it to run commands in yakuake? E.g. if I type in "ls ~/Documents" as shown in the docs I'd expect to see the output, instead krunner just hides and I get no output
<Hailwood> The commands are actually running though as "touch ~/.krunnertest" does create the file as I'd expect.
<SporkWitch> Hailwood: it runs it in a background process, it doesn't spawn a window unless you're calling up a persistent graphical application, such as firefox, or konsole, etc.
<SporkWitch> Hailwood: it's not dissimilar to the run window in windows, which exhibits basically the same behaviour: it'll execute the command and that's it.  Only output you get is if the command explicitly generates a window or errors
<Hailwood> SporkWitch, ah I see. That makes sense I suppose. Alrightly, next question - Any idea why the dictionary wouldn't be working? typing "define apple" for example gives me no feedback, not even a selectable option. The dictionary is enabled and has it's default trigger of "define" set
<valorie> might be a backend package missing
<SporkWitch> ^
<SporkWitch> there's more than a few missing packages that break core functionality; muon, for example, is not included in 16.04, which breaks Discover.  Installing it via apt-get/aptitude fixes it.
<valorie> SporkWitch: please file a bug for that; first i've heard about it
<valorie> discover should be pulling in muon automatically
<valorie> easiest way to file it is in the commandline: ubuntu-bug discover
<SporkWitch> valorie: if i find the time i'll download a latest copy of the 16.04 ISO and do a fresh install in a vm to see if it hasn't been fixed.  A few others, such as the driver manager getting stuck at "gathering information" have since been fixed.  As far as muon not getting installed, it's been an issue since 15.10, i believe; i wasn't the one that figured it out, there's several threads on the ubuntu
<SporkWitch> forums mentioning the issue and fix, hence not submitting previously
<SporkWitch> (similar issues of infinite loading appear in the various "get more [themes/widgets/etc.]" options in various dialogs; they never actually load any results)
<valorie> I don't read the forums
<valorie> I doubt other packagers do either
<SporkWitch> that'd explain why you hadn't heard of it :)
<valorie> there is only so much time in the day
<valorie> forums used to be useful, but that doesn't seem true anymore
<SporkWitch> understandable; i only even encountered the issue because i intermittently will open discover just to browse any new games that might have been added
<valorie> I try to test all the gui stuff
<SporkWitch> i won't disagree there, though I do like the services that compile mailing lists into a forum format
<valorie> but generally just use the cli since i'ts faster
<SporkWitch> exactly
<SporkWitch> the specific issue is that you can click on things in the main display, but you cannot search; no results appear, and once you try to search it pretty much goes crazy and stops accepting input in a sane manner.  Installing Muon (which is missing), resolves it after reboot.  This was the case in June / July.  Not sure if it's been fixed; I know the issue with the Driver Manager was fixed as
<SporkWitch> recently as mid-august
<SporkWitch> (though come to think of it, i've no idea if that was fixed in 16.04 repos, or the backports)
<valorie> I would appreciate a test and if necessary, a BR
<SporkWitch> yup, just giving you what info i have, with the caveat taht i'm not sure if it's still current; i'll try to find time to test and submit if necessary
<SporkWitch> reminds me, there's one in openkeychain i need to verify, too >_<
<Not_a_Robot> Do you guys know if it is possible to configure Plasma tilling sections, please?
<valorie> there are some scripts
<Not_a_Robot> I have a 55" UHD monitor and... I would like to divide the screen in more sections, not only four, for example
<valorie> the kwin maintainer will not make it part of the mainline code for various reasons
<Not_a_Robot> What do you mean?
<valorie> google for kwin tiling script
<valorie> you'll find some stuff
<valorie> kwin is the window manager part of plasma
<Not_a_Robot> valorie: is it possible to have something like this by default when you move windows around? http://uploadpie.com/fnLtz
<Not_a_Robot> What do you think?
<valorie> Not_a_Robot: I have no opinion, since I don't use my computer this way
<Not_a_Robot> but it is possible?
<Not_a_Robot> Please :D
<nokbd> i think kwin froze on the live system when i was trying to not use my second monitor. I'm partitioning right now, how can i restart kwin? I can't ctrl+atl+f(1-6)
<nokbd> i think kwin froze on the live system when i was trying to not use my second monitor.
<nokbd> i didn't mean to do that
<eagleeyes> What command installs KDE on Ubuntu server?
<valorie> eagleeyes: are you wanting Plasma, or an application, or what?
<valorie> there hasn't been "KDE" for a long time
<nokbd> eagleeyes: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will give you a full experience
<valorie> nokbd: try `plasmashell & ` in krunner
<valorie> without the backticks
<nokbd> kwin appears to be frozen
<nokbd> and i can't kill the partitioner
<nokbd> or i lose /home
<valorie> you know how to start krunner?
<valorie> alt+space
<valorie> or alt+f2
<nokbd> yes, i know krunner. alt+sysrq+r then the ctrl+alt+f1 worked
<nokbd> kwin --replace isn't going to kill my other programs, is it?
<valorie> no
<valorie> just kwin
<nokbd> everything is still frozen
<Not_a_Robot> valorie: is there any mailing list I can send my question ,please?
<valorie> plasma-devel if you are still talking about tiling
<Not_a_Robot> yes, valorie.
<eagleeyes> valorie: plasma is what I want
<valorie> nokbd is right, you want to install kubuntu-desktop then
<nokbd> i still have a frozen display, but VT's on the other.
<nokbd> everything froze up when i was trying to disable one
<nokbd> is there a way I can tell if partitionmanager is done from the CLI?
<Not_a_Robot> valorie: plasma-devel@kde.org?
<valorie> yes
<nokbd> if partitionmanager is sitting at 0% CPU according to top, is it likely finished partitioning my disks?
<nokbd> and waiting for me to click the exit?
<valorie> hmm, never tried to do it from the cli
<nokbd> if i was just resizing one partition, the other disk is fine, right?
<valorie> of course
<nokbd> i raised the elephants after hoping partitionmanager was done
<nokbd> it all works
<nokbd> thanks for help
<valorie> \o/
<Not_a_Robot> Does somebody here use Firefox?
<acheronuk> Not_a_Robot: yes
<Not_a_Robot> acheronuk: the other day in a friend's computer using Windows, I noticed that if you click the midle click (the wheel) in Windows while browsing in Firefox, you can scroll up and down. Do you know how to enable that feature in Kubuntu's Firefox?
<acheronuk> Not_a_Robot: yes, just a sec
<Not_a_Robot> ohh thanks
<acheronuk> Not_a_Robot: I think the feature you mean is enabled by ticking "Use auto-scrolling" in the Firefox preferences
<Not_a_Robot> ohhh, yess!!! acheronuk I love you so much :D THNAKS!
<acheronuk> glad to help :)
<Veizdem> Hello, prompt, and to install the kubuntu near windows 10 where you want to put grub? I put it on the section / dev / sda2 (aka efi) but after rebooting the system issues that do not have a boot disk.
<vitorbarreto> Olá
<Not_a_Robot> Do you guys if it is possible to save a state and shutdown the computer, completely? I would like to save the desktop (Plasma) how it is currently and shutdown the computer and then, when booting it up again, have the desktop as I have it now.
<Not_a_Robot> Is there any workaround, please?
<soee> Not_a_Robot: did you checked this setting On login: http://i.imgur.com/lC2P1pr.png ?
<Not_a_Robot> soee: ok I have it. Now what do I have to do? Just shut down? But for example, I have two firefox windows... Will they appear again? Or it just reopen applications?
<soee> Not_a_Robot: not sure, test it
<Not_a_Robot> wish me luck. soee
<soee> :D
<reisen_> e a pessoal beleza
<reisen_> all fie i here
<soee> reisen_: what ?
<soee> !pt | reisen_
<ubottu> reisen_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<ANTI--mossad> Hi
<heinkel_111> when I try to update my kubuntu 15.10 installation using sudo apt-get update I get an error message that there is no public key for the following key-IDs:
<heinkel_111> 1397BC53640DB551
<heinkel_111> (I am translating to english, maybe a word not similar to english message)
<heinkel_111> how do I find out which source is the problem and fix it?
<valorie> heinkel_111: it sounds like you might have a PPA that's gone awol or so?
<valorie> also be aware that 15.10 is no longer supported
<valorie> best to update and upgrade to 16.04 which is an LTS
<acheronuk> google suggests that is an old problematic google-chrome signing key from google itself
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk
<valorie> my advice to heinkel_111 stands -- update, dist-upgrade, and then do-release-upgrade
<heinkel_111> thanks for the advice people
<mparillo> Could it be 32-bit? Google dropped support for 32-bit Chrome.
<sensei> Trying to upgrade from 14 to 16
<RodNICE> Trying to upgrade from 14 to 16
<soee> good, any problems ?
<RodNICE> The 14 DVD worked (which is how I got this far) but it seems like Kubuntu boots faster than the DVD can load up
<RodNICE> sounds weird but I think that's the issue
<RodNICE> anyhow, I guess I'll do an upgrade over wi-fi?
<soee> sure
<RodNICE> should I do the sudo do-release-upgrade thing?
<soee> i think discover should give you and upgrade option
<soee> but yes - you can use command line
<RodNICE> what would I search for in order to upgrade via Muon Discover?
<soee> i think it should ask you if you want to jump to next LTS
<soee> but you must have 14.0.1
<RodNICE> 14.04
<RodNICE> someone said yesterday that I should never use sudo in Kubuntu
<RodNICE> Can someone explain that?
<soee> RodNICE: sudo when opening dolphin
<soee> probably this was hat they said
<RodNICE> hm...
<RodNICE> OK
<mparillo> Use kdesudo when launching a graphical app (e.g. kdesudo kate /etc/hosts)
<mparillo> You can absolutely use sudo on terminal apps (e.g. sudo nano /etc/hosts)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @fritigern, sorry, didn't see it earler
<RodNICE> thanks, mparillo
<sensei> gosh... upgrading to 16 from 14.04... 1 hour 20 minutes remaining!
<RodNICE> gosh... upgrading to 16 from 14.04... 1 hour 20 minutes remaining!
<RodNICE> Oh boy
<RodNICE> That's what I get for cheaping out on internet at home
<RodNICE> What happens if I disconnect while the Distribution Upgrade is getting new packages?
<SerialLantern> FYI n00b ... samba is not running after entering password
<SerialLantern> libuser.conf did not exist ... created it and configuration window opened ... i should be good to go from here
<RodNICE> upgrading to 16.04
<RodNICE> Seems like it went from me needing to wait 4 hours to now only 20 minutes
<RodNICE> woo hoo!
<soee> :-)
<RodNICE> Thank you guys for all your help. If you don't hear from me in over a week, you'll know that 16.04 crashed my computer, lol
<RodNICE> *6 minutes remaining*
<RodNICE> After the "Getting new packages" step, would it be OK to drop internet connection?
#kubuntu 2017-09-25
<vincent42> hi all, in kubuntu 16.04, when trying to define shortcut with ALT + SHIFT modifiers, only ALT is kept, for example I define "ALT+SHIFT+LEFT" but it's transformed into "ALT+LEFT" which conflict with an existing shortcut
<vincent42> OK, I understood what was going on : I defined ALT+SHIFT  to switch between keyboard mappings, it confused other ALT+SHIFT modifiers, but this used to work in KDE 4
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Good Day Everyone!
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<Datz> Hi, how should I go about installing dropbox, should I install nautilus-dropbox, or caja-dropbox? Are there alternatives?
<Datz> Also, I am unable to get the widget pager working, or loaded in my taskbar. I should mention I'm running 16.04
<mparillo> The dropbox alternative I like is the command-line only one on the dropbox download page for Linux
<mparillo> There is dolphin integration but I do not recall seeing it in the main archives
<Datz> mparillo: ah, interesting. I'll have a look for this integration
<ubs> hola
<fuze> kubuntu 17.04 Adding programs to autostart causes keyring not to automatically unlock. is there any way to fix this?
<whisky> 0 gravity
#kubuntu 2017-09-26
<user|85092> is there anybody help?I can't sign in desktop now, just flash one time then login screen go back again.
<declin> anybody help?
<declin> the login screen just show and show and show every time even if I entered correct password.
<lordievader> Good morning
<lordievader> declin: Can you log in onto a tty?
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> TimApple was added by: TimApple
<IrcsomeBot1> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone
<kiroma> Every time I mouse over a tab in task bar Plasma emits an error to console, is this normal?
<kiroma> I'm trying to copy a large catalogue off an external HDD, but after copying a few files it unmounts itself without any prompt.
<lordievader> kiroma: Anything in the logs?
<kiroma> Which logs?
<kiroma> ‎lordievader‎: Which logs should I check?
<IrcsomeBot1> TimApple was removed by: TimApple
<kiroma> Oh, it's not getting detected by the system
<kiroma> This is bad
<kiroma> Okay whenever I try to operate on the disk now it disappears from lsusb, so this is probably hardware failure?
<lordievader> kiroma: dmesg
<lordievader> kiroma: Or better, run `sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev` then plug in the drive, do you see output on the screen?
<kiroma> Yes there is a lot.
<kiroma> The disk has 9 partitions so there's a lot of text, what should I look for?
<lordievader> That means the kernel does detect the drive.
<lordievader> Now you can see if the system still sees a filesystem on there.
<lordievader> For me it is time to go to bed.
<kiroma> The filesystem is detected, after plugging in it works for long enough to read labels and partition tables.
<genii> Sounds like usb is going into sleep/powerdown
<kiroma> Tough there is a LED and it's still lit up.
<kiroma> And it's bright af.
<kiroma> Is USB Powered independently of the controller?
<p4everp> ciao
#kubuntu 2017-09-27
<Roey> hello
<Roey> hi, how do I restart iptables?  I try "sudo sevice iptables restart" but I get "Failed to restart iptables.service: Unit iptables.service not found."
<mparillo> Have you tried (without sudo) systemctl [stop|start|restart|reload] iptables
<Roey> mparillo: oh, that;s right
<Roey> it's systemctl now
<Roey> thank you
<Roey> mparillo: $ sudo systemctl restart iptables
<Roey> Failed to restart iptables.service: Unit iptables.service not found.
<mparillo> I do not think you need sudo
<grahamperrin[m]> Updated Kubntu a few minutes ago, accepted the invitation to restart the computer, now I get no further than sddm.
<grahamperrin[m]> Logged in at tty2, using htop, AFAICT the highest numbered PID for the failed login (user grahamperrin) is for kwalletd5
<valorie> grahamperrin[m]: you might try `sudo apt install -f` or if you're using the old LTS, `sudo apt-get install -f`
<valorie> f=fix
<valorie> they had a recent update to apt, which seemed to mess up discover until another update to it
<valorie> in Artful at least
<grahamperrin[m]> valorie: thanks, 0 to upgrade etc..
<valorie> well then, `sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<valorie> and finally, `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<grahamperrin[m]> thinking back a few days, I vaguely recall adding a repo wondering whether it would get me Plasma 10.9.5
<valorie> or apt-get dist-upgrade for older
<valorie> what is your base system?
<valorie> aha, you might have the beta PPA?
<grahamperrin[m]> 17.04 and I see zesty-backports. How do I get rid of that backports ppa?
<valorie> oh, that shouldn't hurt
<valorie> but you can always ppa-purge
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> I've never seen a problem with backports
<valorie> those are pretty extensively tested before being put there
<grahamperrin[m]> Also I forget, how do I bring up the listing of boot options? (After entering the crypt phrase for the encrypted disk.)
<valorie> but still, every PPA can be pp-purged
<valorie> grahamperrin[m]: depends on your computer, but usually shift or control or so
 * grahamperrin[m] tries both of those, just the pulsing Kubuntu logo
<grahamperrin[m]> I have decades of experience with command line Mac OS X, around three years with FreeBSD, but the PPA stuff I find horribly confusing. The good news: the Kubuntu machine is non-essential to me
<grahamperrin[m]> It's past 4 in the morning here, I might revisit this some time tomorrow. Thanks folks.
<manberpig> list
<lordievader> Good morning
<ripper17> Hi all. Is there a PPA for newer KDE Applications for Kubuntu 16.04? I'd like to get 16.12 (or newer) as there was a bugfix in kate which would help me out quite a bit :-)
<hateball> ripper17: this is what exists https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=xenial
<hateball> I don't think there are any plans to backport further, but #kubuntu-devel knows for sure
<acheronuk> ripper17: what is the bugfix?
<acheronuk> not planning to backport a whole KDE apps release. too many dependency changes. individual things and fixes, maybe though
<Mrokii> Hello. I've been wondering if there is a way to change the characters that signify a wourd-boundary in the system. What I mean is this: One can highlight a single word (let's say in LibreOffice) with the key-combination of shift+ctrl+[left or right]arrow. this works for words separated by spaces and "-" for example. But I would like it to work on "_" as well. Is there some way to achieve that?
<noaXess> hey hey hey ;) long time ago
<noaXess> hey hateball
<hateball> hello noaXess !
<noaXess> did anyone find a solution in kubuntu 16.04 to integrated google drive into dolphin?
<noaXess> if i add google to online accounts, i only see that hangout services is loaded
<hateball> noaXess: https://community.kde.org/KIO_GDrive
<hateball> I dont know if it is included in Kubuntu now, or if you can manually compile against 16.04
<noaXess> not included.. already checked hateball
<noaXess> thats why i ask here ;)
<hateball> noaXess: I was thinking in more recent releases
<noaXess> hm..
<hateball> I am also on 16.04, but I only use drive in a browser so
<ripper17> acheronuk: https://cgit.kde.org/kate.git/commit/?id=fa5e37af33f44f6e721880042a48e162973c4840
<ripper17> hateball: thanks, the backports is nice (I got it already) but it "only" has kate 16.04.3
<acheronuk> ripper17: thanks. I will see in the next day or 2 if that fix can be applied to the kate package we already have in backports
<ripper17> that would be great, thanks for looking into it !
<acheronuk> ripper17: you are welcome. not sure it will be today, but if you are about tomorrow might have a test build to try (if the patch does do something weird)
<acheronuk> *doesn't do something weird
<ripper17> no worries, I'll be around for the rest of the week at least :-)
<ripper17> (as long as my ISP doesn't disconnect me...)
<acheronuk> cool :)
<ripper17> Mrokii: you can define additional characters for Libreoffice in the settings
<ripper17> hmm, sorry, I might have been mistaken, my LO has "_" as separating character built in, it seems ...
<noaXess> hateball: yeah.. me also using drive only in browser.. kust thought there is a simple integration ;)
<Mrokii> ripper17: I'm sorry, it seems that actually LO does separate on "_". But where it doesn't work is in the standard file requester in Kubuntu. So my main problem is that I'd need a way to set that for the system as a whole.
<ripper17> Mrokii: AFAIK this is hard coded in QT: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qchar.html#Category-enum
<ripper17> but I'm not an expert on this, sorry
<Mrokii> ripper17: Thanks for the info.
<Mrokii> Okay, here's another problem (though it's probably too generic). As of late, kwin seems to crash quite often. Sometimes it restarts by itself, sometimes I have to pen a konsole to restart it manually. I don't know what I should look for to see what causes the crashes.
<Mrokii> Oh, btw, it seems to be crash-prone especially when I try to switch from one virtual screen to another.
<Maakuth> I see that as well
<Maakuth> it happens more seldom after installing newer versions off kde ppa
<Maakuth> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports this one
<Mrokii> Maakuth: I think I have that activated already, but I'll take a look. Thanks.
<Maakuth> i still have crashes, not so often though
<Maakuth> maybe it's some unfortunate version choice of kde packages for 16.04
<Mrokii> I'm on 17.04.
<Maakuth> oh
<Maakuth> too bad, perhaps it's just kde being buggy these days
<Mrokii> Could be.
<Maakuth> I used to like KDE in in 3.x days and now i'm back. I don't think it used to crash that much back then
<Mrokii> I haven't been that long on KDE, so I couldn't say. I think it's still far better than Gnome. :) I wouldn't want to go back to that.
<Maakuth> https://www.trinitydesktop.org/ somebody still maintains kde 3
<Maakuth> it's obsolete these days I guess. but I liked it a lot ten years ago
<Mrokii> Okay. :)
<Maakuth> my main gripe with (k)ubuntu isn't with kde though... it's this problem of monitor discovery
<Mrokii> For now, the crashes on Kubuntu aren that bad that I would switch to something else. But thanks anyway.
<Mrokii> I only have one monitor, so I have no problems there.
<Maakuth> i have a pair in both my home office and at work
<Maakuth> and I haven't gotten xorg (or whichever component is responsible) to redetect the displays when I move between these. so I'll have to shut down and restart when I change location
<Mrokii> I see.
<Mrokii> Sounds bad indeed.
<Maakuth> yeah.. I do two office days a week and remotely the rest, so there's four location changes every week
<Mrokii> Regarding work... I need to leave for work. :D Was nice talking, but I have to go. Bye.
<Maakuth> no problem
<ysaeki> Anyone know of a secure remote desktop 'server' and how it might easily be installed? Thinking SPICE-protocol based.
<ysaeki> *If of course I can get KDE stable and to stop crashing random things on this fresh install..
<ysaeki> Much obliged...answer is Linux Mint.  Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<eschoenmaker> hi
<kiroma> Plasmashell suddenly started using 100% of CPU0 time.
<kiroma> That ain't good is it?
<mparillo> You would not have dynamic wallpaper would you?
<carlos__> Buenas
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> I'm trying to connect to google drive, I opened `online accounts` and I click on google and then I get this error: "There was an error while trying to process the request: userActionFinished error: 2"
<elichai2> any ideas what's the problem?
<valorie> elichai2: have you enabled things on the Google side?
#kubuntu 2017-09-28
<IrcsomeBot> Bathabi was added by: Bathabi
<IrcsomeBot> <Bathabi> hello
<IrcsomeBot> <Bathabi> i need  help  … the system not connect wirh internet
<lordievader> Good morning
<zmao> w
<IrcsomeBot> ger was added by: ger
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> hey all. hope your well. looking for the preferred way to report bugs/issus/difficulties.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> depends what the bug is. some would be tracked on launchpad. others maybe upstream with KDE on their bugzilla etc
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> grand. so probs launch pad would be a good starting point?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a bit old, but: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or the ubuntu version: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> cheers
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the forums, askubuntu, here etc can be useful for 'difficulties' which are not just a bug report
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> ok grand. … well I have one item which maybe appropriate for here. … 17.04 kubuntu fresh install … only post added is for syncthing. … rx480 144hz monitor. … 60 Hz is fine. … 119.98 60hz (?) is fine … 144hz is a total spaz. screen constant flickering. … I *presume* a newer mesa/kernel(17.10) fixes the issue.
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> post added is supposed to say ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it might do. I personally can't say
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> ok. well beside observing this. in the setting dialogue if I change it from auto to say... 60hz for e.g.. anytime I go back into that menu or reboot it goes back to auto. now I don't know of that's just graphical or is it actually going back to auto.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> in KDE system settings? don't think I have ever had cause to adjust that, but sorta smell like a KDE bug if so
<IrcsomeBot> <ger> yes sorry kde system settings> display settings > advanced > refresh setting. … move from auto to anything else. then when you go back in, it will be back to auto. not sure if it actually changes refresh though.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could perhaps be: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359161
<ubottu> KDE bug 359161 in kcm "Screen refresh rate not saved or restored" [Normal,Confirmed]
<werner> Hi
<werner> I have a KWallet question
<werner> I'm on Kununtu 16.04.3 LTS. When I visit an FTP site in Konqueror, its logs me in automatically - so it's using a stored password. But the password is nowhere in the only open wallet in KWallet. Where is Konqueror getting the password from?
<moi> Bonjour :)
<hassoon> Mauvaisjour ;@
<moi> Au revoir :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<urgodfather> can someone help me with this command:    for file in *.mp4; do mkdir -- "${file%.mp4}"; mv -- "$file" "${file%.mp4}"; done
<urgodfather> what am i doing wrong
<zztopless> Evening all... Was hoping someone might be able to point me in the right direction with some minor kde5 issues (well they were also kde4 issues to be fair).
<zztopless> First: Is a way to save custom application menu settings (ie import them into new installations), as well as having both monitors use the edited menus, as for me, when I made changes to one, the menu on the panel on the other monitor doesn't update (even removing and adding the panel again or restarting kde)
<madmouser1_> urgodfather: I use this bash script to move files into directories https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25633277/
<luciano> ciaoa tutti
<luciano> !list
<ubottu> luciano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oem> hi
<TBotNik> Having wifi connect issue. Write up at: https://pastebin.com/Db5LGFdz
<TBotNik> Please help! Need resolution ASAP!
<TBotNik> Can only reach inet via phone and that's not good.
#kubuntu 2017-09-29
<lordievader> Good morning
<zztopless> good afternoon
<Anonymous> Since a few upgrades back, 14.04.5 LTS has problems with kdialog. Apparently, several applications, not just one, talk to a kdialog version which is no longer the one installed on the system. Anyone else having a similar problem?
<Anonymous> I.e. kdialog crashes (segfault) when called from various apps because it cannot parse the arguments being passed to it.
<IrcsomeBot> Bathabi was removed by: Bathabi
<Anonymous> I use 14.04 LTS, which is supposed to be supported until next year. Since a few updates back, some apps  can no longer use kdialog. vlc segfaults on open file, chromium causes the kde crash dialog to appear and does nothing else. Anybody else having a similar problem?
<anqxyr> hey, quick question. I enabled application menu bar yesterday out of curiosity, and now can't find where to turn it off. I'm on 17.04
<acheronuk> anqxyr: Application style > Widget style > Fine tuning
<anqxyr> thank you!
<acheronuk> at least that's where it is in plasma 5.10. KDE move things around at times
<Guest56238> hy everyone. I'm on liveCD right now trying to install kubuntu beta2 and I have small problem
<lordievader> Guest56238: Which is?
<jake__> whats that
<Guest56238> I moved the whole old system under one folder and now I'm trying to install new kubutnu into existing partition but want to preserve this folder
<jake__> i just installed the kubuntu mins ago
<jake__> you need backup first
<Guest56238> I'm at "prepare partitions" and cant choose root mount point without formatting whis is what I do not want
<lordievader> Guest56238: Don't let the installer format the partition. But as jake__ says, backup first.
<Guest56238> whis = which
<Guest56238> the thing is, I don't have a medium big enoug to hold my backups :)
<Guest56238> under prepare partitions when I click "change..." I can't chose mount point because it's grayed out until I also select "use as"
<Guest56238> and "use as:" says "do not use the partition". Shouldn it say ext4 already because that is my partition format?
<lordievader> If you select the same filesystem as it already is you should have the option of not formatting.
<Guest56238> ok. I chose ext4 and leave format chackbox empty then i selected mountpoint as /
<Guest56238> but when i hit install now i get this
<Guest56238> The file system on /dev/sda5 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting.  Directories containing system files (/etc, /lib, /usr, /var, ...) that already exist under any defined mountpoint will be deleted during the install.
<Guest56238> ahhhh sory guys i'm and idiot
<Guest56238> i' didnt read carefuly enough
<lordievader> However, do as jake__ says, make a backup.
<Guest56238> it sais right there "... has not been marked for formatting..."
<jake__> upload your data to the cloud for backup first. then try anything u want
<Guest56238> thanks I will do backup for most important data just in case
<Guest56238> uff that was tense :)
<Guest56238> installation just finished and all data is still there
<Guest56238> I'm so exited to reboot and check it out
<acheronuk> :)
 * acheronuk holds breath.....
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<acheronuk> ripper17: I have not forgoten about that kate fix. just got a bit distracted, and with 17.10 final beta
<greatgig1> hello there! How can add more channels to Konversation?
<greatgig1> nvm I think I got it
<grahamperrin[m]> With my home directory encrypted, should I refrain from using System Settings to change my password?
<janat08> so what's the command for starting session with kubuntu-desktop
<janat08> as in equivalent of xcfe4-session
#kubuntu 2017-09-30
<JonelethIrenicus> why doesn
<JonelethIrenicus> why doesn't Kubuntu use the Firefox-plasma ppa?
<valorie> JonelethIrenicus: Firefox is not something we package
<valorie> that is done by the Ubuntu devels, and the reason it hasn't been updated for Artful yet is some security problem
<janat08> how to force plasmashell to start without wayland or only x.org
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TomyLobo> kubuntu 16.04 issue: how do make the desktop icons require a double-click
<TomyLobo> got it working for the files in dolphin, but not the plasma desktop icons created by dragging stuff from the K manu to the desktop
<sparky8251> :TomyLobo seems that is intentional behavior. see 2nd post: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=138428
<sparky8251> it also gives to ways to make that behavior work
<sponge> Hello
<TomyLobo> "The only raison d'être for "double-click to open" is to be able to select on single click."
<TomyLobo> ...right
<TomyLobo> actually the reason i want this is so i dont accidentally click stuff
<TomyLobo> on the systems I use, there simply is no application startup requiring only a single click
<sponge> I'm trying to install kubuntu on an Asus L200HA with win10. It has a 32 GB eMMC (internal), and an a microSDXC memory card slot. When loading the kubuntu installer, it identifies the 32GB eMMC storage (although most of the partitions there are recognized as "unknown"), but it doesn't recognize the microSDXC memory card slot. I tried different cards (sandisk/kingstone). Nothing works. Any ideas?
<TomyLobo> click K menu, click icon in menu => 2 clicks    double-click desktop icon => 2 clicks    double-click ods file to open libreoffice calc => 2 clicks
<TomyLobo> so not having that consistency is bad
<TomyLobo> application launchers are off to the bottom, so they're not easily clicked by accident
<TomyLobo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348960#c12 so basically what this guy said :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 348960 in Icon Applet "Double click to open file/folders do not work with "icon" and "trash" plasmoids" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<TomyLobo> also, KDE has always been about customization, and I think this behaviour should be the choice of the user
<sparky8251> :TomyLobo the link i provided states that you can set up a folder view or change the desktop type so it is a folder view. then the files in your desktop folder will only open on double click and be displayed on your desktop
<sparky8251> by default, its not a file. its a launcher widget. and these cant take that setting.
<ghostcube> hi guys, i just updated to 17.04 from 16.10 and notried something strange with login to lightdm and nvidia 375
<ghostcube> is it true that the 375 package in the official repos isnt the best to take
<ghostcube> i cant login to my kde at the moment
<ghostcube> *noticed
<TomyLobo> sparky8251, oh, that's actually what i did in previous versions
<TomyLobo> the thing that changed was probably that you can now drag launchers to the desktop
<sparky8251> i recall being able to drag launcher to the desktop back in KDE4. glad i was able to help you TomyLobo!
<TomyLobo> maybe i just never tried beyond some point :)
<valorie> ghostcube: we haven't used lightdm for a long time
<valorie> any particular reason you still want it?
<ghostcube> valorie: nope, i used sddm in 16.10, but i found the error
<ghostcube> anything must went wrong for the release upgrade
<ghostcube> cause as i brought in sddm and set it as default i could login and noticed none of my widgets were working
<ghostcube> kubuntu-dektop missed a lot of packages
<ghostcube> so i just catched them
<ghostcube> till now it works fine again
<valorie> well, I had to purge lightdm for things to work correctly
<valorie> one time I even found *kdm*
<acheronuk> o_O
<valorie> which is really oldy-moldy
<valorie> once I got rid of the old stuff and reinstalled sddm, all was well
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> but i dont know why my upgrtade went so wrong.. i just did it on tty2 as always
<ghostcube> uhh 17.04 brings audio cd support back, nice one
<valorie> ghostcube: did you follow all the steps in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZestyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<valorie> 16.10 is long eol
<valorie> so good on ya for upgrading
<ghostcube> i had the latest hw stack
<ghostcube> and sure all updates
<ghostcube> i did what i always do, never had probs so far
<ghostcube> yeah i updated to get 17.10 in 4 weeks :D
<acheronuk> "Note: It is advisable to purge the backports PPA (if enabled) before attempting an upgrade. To do that run in a terminal: "
<ghostcube> its disabled by release upgrade anyays i always use sources.list without any specials
<ghostcube> and i like the headless upgrader
<acheronuk> disabled != purge
<ghostcube> sure
<ghostcube> thats right
<ghostcube> i got it back so i think its ok :D
<ghostcube> even nvidia is working again
#kubuntu 2017-10-01
<Gauched> Neat-o
<anqxyr> can somebody recommend me a gui image viewer comparable to gwenview, but with natural sorting
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<borgrel> how do i get the windows button to open the programs menu?
<dougiel> BluesKaj, morning, how are you... the while I was googling the sed command to understand the syntax and make it work with my file names with spaces (the hang up - spaces) I found the instruction foe rename under linux and that got her done.
<BluesKaj> dougiel, 'Morning, that's good to hear ;-)
<dougiel> BluesKaj, yeah - I like it when I a PITA... every time I bug you it leads me to the solution, thanks for being a pal :)
<dougiel> Netflix quit working...
<BluesKaj> running it in chrome ?
<dougiel> I am gonna install plexmediaserver on my ARMF linux then I will have a reason I cannot watch TV - LOL
<dougiel> BluesKaj, no Iphone and Ipad
<BluesKaj>  ran it in chrome here a couple of yrs ago when my daughter used her pw to watch a netflix movie
<dougiel> pw=? BluesKaj I just started to watch the ipad in bed to bore me to sleep... Patti uses it more than me, but for 10 buck a mo. you cannot go wrong but yes started subscribing whhen the kids were young and it gets better every year
<BluesKaj> I've got kodi on my rpi3 with raspbian-stretch installed , works well
<BluesKaj> pw=password
<dougiel> BluesKaj, that is the same rig I have for TV I went with OSMC though.
<BluesKaj> this pc is my media server for the TV and audio system
<DarinMiller> borgrel: Did you fix the open programs menu with win key problem?
<DarinMiller> borgrel: if you are running plasma 5.11 beta,  this is an issue with plasma. If not, sometime you need to re-assign the menu short-cut to alt-f1 and the win-key will auto assign.
<dougiel> how can I prevent X from starting when I boot?
<BluesKaj> dougiel,  Edit your /etc/default/grub file and there should be a parameter called GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT. Change its value to text.
<BluesKaj> then update grub
<dougiel> BluesKaj, it is on a 'dd' created sd card with ubuntu mate - no grub
<BluesKaj> is this an arm device?
<BluesKaj> dougiel,^
<dougiel> BluesKaj, yes - odroid sorry went for coffee
<BluesKaj> dougiel, I have no idea , it could be in the boot file, but I have no clue what to edit since I've never considered mucking about with X
<dougiel> BluesKaj, I have come to that conclusion now... it is headless so I don't have to watch it wasting resources - lol
<dougiel> Blue any thoughts on "perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<dougiel> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings" it comes up on apt-get install '*' (dont actually intall package '*')
<crt_> test
<borgrel> DarinMiller: it is set to alt-f1,brand new install, and win key isnt working, when i try change it it wants win+somehing
<DarinMiller> borgrel: sometime the process of resetting the shortcut somehow triggers the winkey (but only in plasma 5), which begs the question which version of kde/plasma are you running?
<borgrel> smile, looks like plasma 5.6.2
<DarinMiller> borgrel: I have seen this bug a while ago, so I know the updates will fix it. Have you enabled backports?
<borgrel> nope, just picked up install disk from earlier in the year
<borgrel> i've told discover to update everything but it doesnt seem to be doing anything
<BluesKaj> borgrel, open a console and d,o sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> d,o=do
<borgrel> with discover open will that work?
<DarinMiller> borgrel: Kubuntu is released on a 6mo schedule and the main libraries recieve minor updates.  If you enable some transitional libraries (i.e. backports), then you have access to nerver versions of the desktop components and applications.
<BluesKaj> close discover
<DarinMiller> to enable backports: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<DarinMiller> then run: sudo apt-get update
<DarinMiller> then run: sudo apt full-upgrade
<borgrel> ok, thanks
<borgrel> how do i see what locked /lib/dpkg/??
<BluesKaj>  is discover still open?
<borgrel> nope, wouldnt close, rebooted, it was open when i got back in, closed it
<BluesKaj> your update-alternatives might have been running in auto mode, usually finishes after a couple of mins
<BluesKaj> borgrel, your update-alternatives might have been running in auto mode, usually finishes after a couple of mins
<borgrel> nope, discover wouldnt close, rebooted, on return discover was open again, closed it
<BluesKaj> no matte,r update-alternatives runs after every reboot
<borgrel> smile, ok
<Unit193> ...You appear to mean to say 'update-manager'
<borgrel> ok, update started, many thanks
<borgrel> do u happen to know the intelliJ IDE repo or dischord repo so i can add them?
<BluesKaj> borgrel, sorry, I was mistaken, it's unattended-upgrades that runs in the background in automode, but normally it takes only about aminute or 2 to complete, it can block any apt updates/upgrade that are entered in the konsole or run by the package-manager. I usually remove unattended-   upgrades and run the updates/upgrades and full-upgrade everyday in the konsole
#kubuntu 2018-09-24
<IrcsomeBot> <GNU/PITOM Peace Is The Only Mission> Open suse gonna install 👍👍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Velizar Peshev, may need to install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> @acheronuk, Already installed, no luck
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I have notes widget stuck on my desktop and cant figure out how to remove them..
<hateball> Barika, longpress it for a settings menu
<hateball> or longclick rather
<hateball> click and hold down :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I got it thanks.
<fbbncc> Group permissions do not work in file manager and terminal emulators. Running Kubuntu 16.04. How do I fix that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Hi guys! How do I find out the exact version number of my graphics drivers in Kubuntu 18.04? The "driver"-manager only shows:
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 1094x154) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/03SXOS90/file_9687.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> etrigan63 was added by: etrigan63
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nouveau … apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-390 … will show them
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Thanks so much, Rik!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> But I just found a non-CLI way (I always search for those because that's what I can use with other users I switch to linux).
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Super-Key, then "nvidia"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, OpenGL info in kinfocenter should also give current running driver version
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 1222x559) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gFo2KbdP/file_9689.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, yeah, but the pic you showed said you had nouveau selected
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> I did.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> like most things, there are multiple ways :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> I have only a non-IT person's grasp of the system. So I figured, I should switch back to nouveau, then activate the Graphics-Drivers-ppa and then switch back to proprietary. But that's not really necessary, correct?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I agree and I like the CLI more and more. But on my quest to switch people to Linux, I found that CLI ist just unacceptable to most people. So I always look to also learn about the GUI way.
<TJ-> Any K3B pros around? Got a weird issue. Ardour-written CUE sheet and CD-redbook WAV file, when K£B writes the CD-audio disk the result has tracks etc. but everything is silent - WAV file is confirmed to have audio in it. Any ideas?
<alterjsive> sorry lost connection it was fakeraid
<alterjsive> btw
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, After activating this ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 1067x520) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0Dw40DpA/file_9691.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah, that PPA is semi-official, so should be ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Any idea how I can get to the higher versions which are apparently supplied by the ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I just do not see how to change...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the 396 driver?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, exactly!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, At least that's what "the linux Gamer" recommends.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, 😂
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> install 'nvidia-driver-396' if that driver supports your card
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> you mean like "apt install nvidia-driver-369"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, It's a GTX1070 so I should be fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> At least it's not in the deprecated "Femi" line.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/396.54/README/supportedchips.html
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Well, thank you very much! I shall finally be able to play Skyrim again!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> PCI Device ID: in nvidia settings should match one of those in the list
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if the driver supports it.
<Iolo> If you're thinking of playing Skyrim with Proton, I wouldn't count my chickens just yet. At least when I try it, some audio tracks don't play, most notably character voices.
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Iolo, Oh no!! Don't desproy my hopes!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, I am looking...
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, According to your link, it should be "1B81". However I cannot find that string in the infocenter...
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 1196x783) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/gzm8QzGR/file_9692.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Forget it. I apparently am too tired to read.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> they don't make it as obvious as it could be!
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Thanks for downplaying my inability to read such a short text! 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Great success
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> (Photo, 439x231) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aqCi0dQe/file_9693.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @Iolo, Very sorry to report that the dialogs indeed are mute...
<IrcsomeBot> jes_e_blu was added by: jes_e_blu
#kubuntu 2018-09-25
<IrcsomeBot> N P was added by: N P
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Hello everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> I am new to kubuntu.. And already facing an issue of wifi.. It seems it's a common bug.. Can anyone help me resolve the issue
<krytarik> You'd have to mention any specifics first.
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Installed fresh kubuntu.. Initially wifi worked flawlessly.. Then I received the updates.. So updated.. Worked for a while.. Downloaded and installed few softwares.. And then shutdown.. After I switch on.. The wifi keeps connecting for a while and won't connect
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Disable kde wallet.. Thought it was the issue.. Changed the store password to all yours unencrypted.. Still no use
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> *all users
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Even ethernet does the same
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Try manually removing and readding your network connections from the networkmanager.  I have seen issues, espicallly when wifi passwords change where the existing network connections become non-functiona andl un-editiable....
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Yeah did that several times, rebooted alot.. Still nothing changes
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> which version of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> 18.04 lts
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Latest
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not heard of any network issues with 18.04.  Do you have backports installed?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what do you see if you type: ip link show
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> what are the results of: lspci -vnn | grep Network
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> (Photo, 1280x273) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Q0MI83wD/file_9695.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> (Photo, 1280x130) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Xwnw3KCG/file_9696.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> both your network devices are down...
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Got No idea to bring'em up😅
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> try: ip link set dev wlp2s0 up
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> RTNETLINK answers : operation not permitted....
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> It's what I got in response
<krytarik> Prepend "sudo" to it.
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Yup.. Did it.. And checked back.. If any change..
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Still down
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I have not had direct experience with RealTek:  You may want to follow these instructions here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2384889
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Thank you.. Will check it out
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> Not resolved.. Still
<IrcsomeBot> <N P> But somehow.. Network devices are up
<IrcsomeBot> livio1011 was added by: livio1011
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> Hi there
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> I'm new on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> And I would change a key on my keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VJFxASZ5/file_9697.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> It's a teclast f7 with us layout (that's a sticker) and I would apply the "arrows"
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> I made the same on Windows 10, but now I don't know what to do
<hateball> I am not sure, are you looking to rebind that key or? I don't quite understand what you are trying to do
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> I would change the "end" key with the arrows (<>) resetting the keyboard
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> I Need to change us layout in Italian layout :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Hey guys when I open windows in KDE they don't open full maximized.  How do I correct this?
<BluesKaj> Barika, maximize the window, right click on the titlebar, choose more actions then special window settings, then choose remember for position, size and desktop
<BluesKaj> for each window
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> I found the option I wanted in Windows Behavior.
<BluesKaj> yeah, didn't think of that, but I don't maximize, so i use the options that I posted
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> @BluesKaj, No solutions?
<BluesKaj> livio1011, solutions to ?
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> To change keyboard map
<BluesKaj> livio1011, I joined after your question, so please repeat
<BluesKaj> livio1011, https://www.librebyte.net/en/gnulinux/change-keyboard-layout-in-kde/
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> For layout it's ok. What if I would change the behavior of 1 Key? Like, push the "a" Key and write "z"? Understand?
<BluesKaj> livio1011, in that casr open system settings>input devices>keyboard>layouts tab ...you'll find several options there
<IrcsomeBot> VJAV_CC was added by: VJAV_CC
<IrcsomeBot> <VJAV_CC> https://www.vjav.cc/watch/horny-japanese-whore-tsukasa-aoi-in-best-amateur-close-up-jav-video_wpz7FyIJiK5q61o.html
<BenediktXVII> Hi everybody, for some reason I can not send e-mail with Kontact. I get the following error: "Failed to transport message. Server error". It seems gmail is blocking of my Kontact app. However I have authorized the "Akonadi Resources for Google Services" in my gmail account.
<BluesKaj> BenediktXVII, using kmail to connect to your gmail? Whynot just connect to gmail directly through your browser.
<BenediktXVII> BluesKaj: because I use it as a PIM app. I have 5 gmail accounts and several calendars to manage.
<aedigital> maybe needed config smtp or imap server
<aedigital> https://userbase.kde.org/Working_with_GMail/pt-br
<BluesKaj> BenediktXVII, ok, not a PIM user, so not familiar with that configuration for email etc
<BenediktXVII> aedigital: retrieving mail works fine. It's just sending mails which has issues, which is quite annoying, given that I use it in a production environment. :/
<IrcsomeBot> <livio1011> @BluesKaj> livio1011, in that casr open system settings>input devices>keyboard, Useless
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> Is there a way to diagnose what a keyboard shortcut is executing.  I am only having problems with one app and I want to see what it is actually trying to execute.
<IrcsomeBot> <Barika> https://streamable.com/jt0ho
<BenediktXVII> Hi everybody, for some reason I can not send e-mail with Kontact. I get the following error: "Failed to transport message. Server error". It seems gmail is blocking of my Kontact app. However I have authorized the "Akonadi Resources for Google Services" in my gmail account.
#kubuntu 2018-09-26
<Hoffman> Hiya, I just upgraded to 18.04, and suddenly when I log in, I'm dropped to an IceWM desktop
<Hoffman> How do I swap back to KDE?
<Hoffman> I fixed it by removing /usr/share/xessions/icewm-session.desktop
<fishfox> I can'
<fishfox> Oops, I can't seem to identify myself
<fishfox> In konversation
<fishfox> Is there a trick to getting nickserv to wo rk?
<krytarik> fishfox: https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication - I'd rather pick SASL as the method in the first place though - try and follow that.
<fishfox> Do I want SASL plain?
<krytarik> Yep.
<fishfox> Hm doesn't seem to be working...I'm sent to the #zfsonlinux quarantine
<krytarik> Did you identify manually afterwards then?
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> guys how to remove clipboard autosave on KDE?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I don't want KDE to put contents on my clipboard
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right click the clipboard icon to configure options
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and/or disable in systemtray settings
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kn5j60sD/file_9721.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> (Photo, 1280x719) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kihP7nsF/file_9722.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> have to disable all these things?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> ahh unchecked "ingnore selection" that fixes it
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> KDE is awesome
<hateball> so awesome you dont want to use its features ;p
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> it's awesome cause u have options to disable or enable features you want
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> light design performance etc. unlike Gnome
<hateball> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Wonderful! Thanks for that!
#kubuntu 2018-09-27
<lordievader> Good morning
<burten> how can i install kubuntu alongside windows by doing the partitioning from the kubuntu installation rather than disk management
<diogenes_> burten, i'd recommend to do it from windows with EASEUS
<burten> weird how the installer constantly freezes everytime i leave it
<burten> have to force shutdown
<CrazyTux> I just installed Kubuntu 18.04.
<CrazyTux> what are the packages most recommended to be installed on Kubuntu?
<CrazyTux> Kubuntu 18.04 is awesome.
<IrcsomeBot> slavekj74 was added by: slavekj74
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<belton> ive had to restart the installer 3 times so far, it always freezes at some part, then when i force shut down and restart it, it progresses a little further then freezes again
<belton> first it happened while partitioning, then while searching for file systems and now while creating the file system
<BluesKaj> belton: which kubuntu version?
<belton> 18.04
<BluesKaj> ok, you must have an older iso version, find the latest one and try that ..tere was abug in the older version installer
<belton> weird i saw that as the latest one
<mparillo_> It should be 18.04.1
<belton> i got it from here https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<belton> 64 bit version
<belton> it could be .01
<belton> kubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64
<belton> i used rufus to put it on a usb
<belton> for the partition scheme: MBR, for the file system: FAT32
<belton> mparillo_
<Mrokii> Hello. Does anybody know about a problem with Thunderbird 60? I've tried to install it on Kubuntu 18.04, but it crashes during start, not even showing the main window.
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm using autofs to mount  some samba shares...thing is, they don't only show up in dolphin after I access them the first time....how to make the visible on mount?
<IrcsomeBot> <Phil Linux> Wow!! I just dicovered the configuration part of ksysguard! OMG!!! Wow! Just wow!!
<madLyfe> was there just a huge dump of updates?
<madLyfe> application and system updates?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> plasma 5.12.7 landed in our ppas
<madLyfe> these just cam e in for me: https://www.dropbox.com/s/d8wbwa8a46v9efy/Screenshot%202018-09-27%2015-14-24.mp4?dl=0
<BenediktXVII> Hello everybody, I need help with permissions for Thunderbird in Kubuntu. I just installed Kubuntu and installed Thunderbird. Now I am trying to save attachements, but it seems that Thunderbird doesn't have writing permissions. How do I set them ?
<bprompt> BenediktXVII:    how did you install thunderbird?  off a .bzip2 file?
<BenediktXVII> nope, through Discovery
<BenediktXVII> I checked the command in the menu, it seems to be a flatpack
<BenediktXVII> bprompt: Thanks for helping me :)
<bprompt> a flatpack?
<BenediktXVII> This is the command executed when I launch Thunderbird " /usr/bin/flatpak run --branch=stable --arch=x86_64 --command=thunderbird --file-forwarding org.mozilla.Thunderbird @@u %u @@ "
<bprompt> hmmm so it should have been rooted to install I assume, maybe is trying to save the attachments to a directory not owned by that account
<bprompt> BenediktXVII:    I don't run Thunderbird myself, but it should have permissions, unless what I can think of is, that is trying to save to a folder not-owned by the user account is running under
<BenediktXVII> bprompt:  I checked those permissions too. I am not fond of TB either. I prefer Kontact. But I have an issue where Kontact would not send outgoing mail. That's kind of annoying with an e-mail client ;)
<bprompt> hmmm
<BenediktXVII> might be a permission problem, I am just checking
<BenediktXVII> I tried to do download a torrent and got this error: "Unable to create /home/benedikt/.local/share/ktorrent/tor3/torrent: Permission denied"
<bprompt> BenediktXVII:   only thing I can think of offhand is, run Discovery as root, with kdesudo, so the package has root authorizations, you could always check  User Groups and add some more groups to Thunderbird
<bprompt> BenediktXVII:   hmmm have to dash, but is what'd do, you can always try using the package installation from mozilla.org instead of using the Discovery version, the download itself is a .bzip2 file, so is pretty much just a stand-alone app, you "sudo" extract the file to whatever folder you want, and run the executable, I do that with say Firefox, unzip it at /usr/apps/firefox, with a "sudo"
<BenediktXVII> bprompt: Thanks a lot for the help :)
<bprompt> BenediktXVII:     sudo tar -xvjf thunderbird-install-file.bz2 -C folder_you_want_it_extracted_to
#kubuntu 2018-09-28
<R13ose> I get this error 'Configuration file "/home/test/.config/kreadconfig5rc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." and unsure why.  Any ideas?
<valorie> hmmm, sounds like you have permissions problem
<valorie> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<R13ose> Yes but why?  I had this last time before I reformatted the computer
<valorie> it's possible that some application or file was invoked with sudo that shouldn't have been
<malaverdiere> Hi everybody. Things have been slower since I upgraded Kubuntu to 18.04. Even putting the proprietary NVdia plugins doesn't resolve the lag that kicks in from time to time
<valorie> which made that file owned by root instead of by you the user
<R13ose> valorie: How do I fix this?
<valorie> r1
<valorie> that link should explain
<R13ose> Change ownership that is all?
<valorie> right, chmod your #HOME is what you basically do
<valorie> if it's just a file or two it will be super-quick
<R13ose> valorie: when I try to open dolphin, I get this "Configuration file "/home/test/.config/dolphinrc" not writable. Please contact your system administrator." but after I click okay it opens and another error comes up.
<valorie> ugh, is your home on another drive?
<R13ose> Nope
<valorie> because perhaps it's not cleanly mounted
<valorie> ok
<valorie> imo you should chmod home just to be safe
<valorie> Warning with Recursive chmod
<valorie> WARNING: Although it's been said, it's worth mentioning in context of a gotcha typo. Please note, Recursively deleting or chown-ing files are extremely dangerous. You will not be the first, nor the last, person to add one too many spaces into the command. This example will hose your system:
<valorie> user@host:/home/user$ sudo chmod -R / home/john/Desktop/tempfiles
<valorie> Note the space between the first / and home.
<valorie> You have been warned.
<valorie> from that link ubottu gave above
<R13ose> I am confused
<valorie> mmm, maybe I meant chown
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> ok, same link
<R13ose> valorie: what should my command be?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> chown -R youruser /home/youruser
<valorie> if your user in this system is test, then `chown -R test /home/test`
<R13ose> still coming up after using that
<R13ose> valorie: ^
<valorie> did chown give you any output?
<R13ose> said a lot of these "chown: changing ownership of '/home/test/.face': Read-only file system"
<valorie> do the files still show as read-only?
<valorie> in dolphin or the cli
<R13ose> -rw-r--r--  1 test test    14965 May 22 10:06  .face
<R13ose> this is in cli
<valorie> I'm afraid I'm beyond my knowledge
<valorie> when I've chowned home that always fixed issues
<R13ose> Thanks for trying
<valorie> you might try in #ubuntu
<R13ose> I will try that
<valorie> best of luck!
<R13ose> :)
<qwebirc9273> hey I'm trying to install Kubuntu but the install keeps hanging when going from the "Software" section to the "Disk Setup" section ... has anyone seen this?  What do I do?
<valorie> qwebirc9273: are you doing a whole-disk install, or what?
<valorie> what version?
<qwebirc9273> 18.04
<qwebirc9273> I got an ssd for it last night so I'm fine with whole disk
<qwebirc9273> I would like to setup a duel boot, its been a while since I've done it but I remember it being pretty automated
<valorie> 18.04.1?
<valorie> or just 18.04
<qwebirc9273> hmm I'm running Kubuntu from the thumb drive is there a version I can check in Konsole?
<valorie> well, from where did you download the ISO?
<qwebirc9273> the ubuntu page
<valorie> if you did it from our website, it's the correct version
<valorie> like the ubuntu flavors page?
<qwebirc9273> I found a bug about this earlier I think my issue is similar
<qwebirc9273> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1766978
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766978 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The installer stop at the Update and Other software screen when Windows is installed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<qwebirc9273> I went here https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<valorie> right, that's our website
<valorie> interesting, I've not seen this bug report before, and it seems it is for all the flavors
<valorie> and odd that it has not been fixed
<qwebirc9273> I think I could just unplug my windows drive and try again?
<qwebirc9273> only concern I have is how hard it would be to install lilo or grub
<valorie> oh gosh lilo
<qwebirc9273> I could do that from the thumb drive right?
<valorie> grub2 is what is used now
<qwebirc9273> oh wow ok
<valorie> unsure that lilo is used anywhere now
<qwebirc9273> ahh yea sorry it has been a while
<valorie> so, what I would do is use kde partitionmanager or whatever you like, and partition your new SSD before you start
<qwebirc9273> ok alright, I'll do that
<valorie> have fun!
<qwebirc9273> thanks :) glad to be trying out linux again
<valorie> cool
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm using autofs to mount  some samba shares...thing is, they don't only show up in dolphin after I access them the first time....how to make the visible on mount?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mylon> Help, I broke software updater.  I added a custom repository and the software updater says  that repository is missing something (a manifest?  Message disappears), and updating refuses to progress and I can't close it via the gui, I gotta kill it.
<Mylon> How do I revert it back to default repositories?
<Mylon> Nevermind, I found the setting.
<CrazyTux> which other DEs are compatible with Kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2018-09-29
<BenediktXVII>  Hello everybody. I have a huge problem with Kubuntu. I think my locale file is messed up. For some reason, whenever a file contains on of these characters é, è, à, ô, etc ... it will show in Dolphin like this "2017-040 pr� r�q 25.09.18" instead of "2017-040 pré réq 25.09.18". This is problematic as I live and work in the french speaking part of Belgium and there are characters like this all the time in filr names.
<BenediktXVII> [11:27] <BenediktXVII> The big problem is that it won't even open the files
<BenediktXVII>  I use Kubuntu in a production environment, so it is important that such a things work ... :/ Of course I have looked al over the net and searching for an answer before coming here.
<BenediktXVII> I am sorry, I had to reboot
<BenediktXVII> Hello everybody. I am having big problems with my entire KDE locale. For some reason in dolphin the file name would show as "2017-040 pr� r�q 25.09.18.pdf" instead of  "2017-040 pré réq 25.09.18.pdf". I am having this issue for several months now, have searched all over but found nothing. My locale is set to en_GB, but the rest is set to fr_BE, as I want to have the OS language in english, but live in the french speaking part
<BenediktXVII> of Belgium. I have tried also several KDE based distros, all have the same problem. This is the output of locale in the command line: https://pastebin.com/PWAH1Jn8
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bitsian> Hello developers, I am new to the KDE community and am enthusiastic about contributing to it. Could you please point me to a KDE project (like Okular) where I can find newcomer bugs? Also, is this the right forum to post such doubts?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @bitsian, If you want to contribute to specific applications, I recommend asking on the #kde channel.  If you want to assist with the packaging of KDE apps in Kubuntu, contact the #kubuntu-devel channel
<Alexfrench> hello !
<Alexfrench> there are still bug with discover to do updates ?
<Alexfrench> i have to do apt get updates and apt get upgrade each time ??
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Alexfrench, Are you running 18.04 with backports?
<Alexfrench> i don't know, what do you mean with backports ?
<Alexfrench> it depends with discover, one time it works, another time no
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 18.04 is a long term release, but it's not perfect.  So backports allows you to receive new packages with updates and fixes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=bionic
<Alexfrench> are they safe, it is writen unsafe ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Yes, just a safe as Kubuntu 18.04.  The backports are managed by the  same packaging team that provides the regular and long term releases.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> While new packages typically fix many bugs and add new features, occasionally a new bug is also introduced.  Majority of the time, adding backports is better than no backports.  Also, you can remove backplorts if needed (ppa-purge).
<Alexfrench> thanks for the link, otherwise bash commands i use are the good ones to do manual update ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> yes, the bash commands listed are a perfectly fine alternative.
<Alexfrench> great thank you very much !
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I prefer apt so I use: sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade
<Alexfrench> it is a old laptop on which one i try kubuntu but first i am a windows 10 user
<Alexfrench> on my principal computer
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> very good.  I hope you find Kubuntu to be fun and exciting.
<Alexfrench> on my laptop it is faster than win10 but i am always afraid to break something
<Alexfrench> so i go slowly
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Caution is good :)  I break stuff all the time, but I experiment on non-critical systems first.
#kubuntu 2018-09-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Hi all! Does anybody know how thunderbolt 3 works for storage. If I wish to backup my Kubuntu with Timeshift what kind of external storage do I need? Do I need a specific thunderbolt storage device (like I do for an old mac) or do I need something with a USB-C port? Thanks.
<valorie> hmmm, no clue if that will work
<valorie> it could have inbuilt code -- or not
<valorie> have never used anything like timeshift
<valorie> I just use rsync
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> oh really! Timeshift only works with usb you think?? I have not looked at rsync. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I just found there are Thunderbolt 3 specific storage drives, but they seem very expensive. 😞
<valorie> backup drives are bigger than ever, and not expensive
<valorie> like $75 for 2T
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Yes cheap for usb drives. The Thunderbolt 3 drive I just looked at for 2TB was $800
<valorie> yowza!
<valorie> I used to buy laptop drives and a cheap enclosure
<valorie> now the backup drives are cheaper and better
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> No my bad, I was wrong. I gave you the 1TB price. The 2TB: Samsung X5 Portable SSD - 2TB - Thunderbolt 3 External SSD (MU-PB2T0B/AM) Gray/Red … by Samsung … Price:  $1,397.99
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I think I will just get a USB 3.0 storage device. 😥
<valorie> ha
<Nechto> Hi. Earlier used xubuntu 14, now installed kubuntu 18.04, have proplems with editing files via sftp. Kate works ok, but Geany copies file to ~/.cache/kioexec/krun/... therefore i can't save changes on remote server. What can i do?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Hi guys! Is there any KDE native backup tool?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, what sort of backup? there is kbackup in 18.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/applications/utilities/kbackup/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> "KBackup is an application that lets you back up any folders or files in a tar archive to a local folder, e.g. a locally mounted device like a ZIP drive, USB stick, etc. or a remote URL."
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> LOL. at 'zip drive'
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kup-backup
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> never used that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Thanks. I use grsync so far.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> But I am looking for a program that is easy to use for my non technical family and integrates well into Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> there is not a well intergeated KDE supported one, more advanced than kbackup at the moment AFAIR
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> ...since I put everyone on Kubuntu 18.04 so I can support them more easily.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> OK! I will look into that!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Which backup method do you use, Rik?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, So following your suggestion of rsyn I found there is a GUI called Grsync. I wil give that one a go! Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Phil Linux, tar and/or rysnc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @Anarchotaoist, Grsync has some usability issues! I use it myself. Progress bar is meaningless and the input fields for source and destination have weird input schemes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'm very minimal about what I backup
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> mostly it's just things like keys and a very few personal files, so I don't need more
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, Same for me. I know very specificly what I back up, but for my family it should be as simple as possible. Like time machine on MacOS.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> in that case, I'm really not the person to ask ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @acheronuk Ok, thanks Rik. I will research tar as well. Phil I am use to time machine and do want it simple and as such will just back up everything.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> btrfs snapshots....
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk hides
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> 😂😂😂
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @Anarchotaoist, The closest I have found to time machine was deja dup (the one that used to come with Unity on Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @acheronuk, 😂😂😂
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @Phil Linux, ok, cool!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> For all skype users out there! … https://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2018/Sep/53
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> And here a solution:  … https://snapcraft.io/wire
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> I have installed wire. I have not use it yet though. It took a few months to convince my family and friends to install Signal. Time to start them on Wire now! 😜
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> Hitting the super key opens the application menu in my panel. Am I able to configure the super key to open application dashboard from the latte dock instead?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> I would love to know that too!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Velizar Peshev> guys is there any webdav explorer for Kubuntu?
<ylel9> hello
<ylel9> i have one problem
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> How are you, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> Hey Phil Linux, doing fine here, how about you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <etrigan63> I use Timeshift on a fstab mounted USB RAID 5 array. WOrks like a champ.
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist - Signal has calling
<valorie> no need to get wire
<valorie> and there is a desktop app (not very good, unfortunately)
<calcmandan> my spouse's laptop was updated a few weeks ago and now it freezes after login. with the kde splash screen. i believe it's 18.04.
<calcmandan> can't really tell i've booted it up on a flash disc.
<calcmandan> i went to /var/log and checked for any obvious failure to load modules in syslog,. syslog.1, sddm.log. nothing strikes me.
<calcmandan> looks like, from what i see, the video settings didn't carry over from te udpate. i may just wipe the drive and install fresh.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> @BluesKaj, Came home after a loooooong shift and try to relax...
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> Hey guys! I want to make a HTPC that can work well with a 1080p TV. I was thinking Raspi 3B+ with Ubuntu Mate on it. But it seems it cannot hardware decode h265. Do you know any alternatives that can?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Phil Linux> I know it's not strictly Kubuntu related but my current HTPC rocks Kubuntu 18.04! 😉
<bprompt> calcmandan:   does she get to a Grub menu to select the Kubuntu to load up?  meaning does she get the grub menu at all? usually if it loads automatically to "default" OS, you can have it show the grub menu by holding the Shift key while booting, and from the menu, press "e" to edit the boot menu entry and pass it a few parameters before and ctrl-x to execute with those parameters, and you can check around that way, like passing noap
<calcmandan> bprompt: it goes straight to os load. then login screen. then at the loading plasma splash it stops.
<calcmandan> bprompt: i can't even switch to another ctrl-alt-f___ to try looking at issues.
<calcmandan> i'll try grub. but i may just kill the hours of torubleshooting and install 18.04 fresh.
<bprompt> calcmandan:    right, have her do a Shift while booting to show the grub menu then, and at the Kubuntu entry in grub, press "e" to edit the loading line, and give it a few parameters  like the ones listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions  under Common Kernel Options
<bprompt> calcmandan:   yes, it depends on how important is it that you have, documents wise, bearing in mind that whilst troubleshooting can run from 30minutes to 24 hours, a fresh reinstall only takes on a HDD spinner about 30minutes, in an SSD about 10 minutes, so one has to bear that in mind
<bprompt> calcmandan:  I'm thinking in an SSD is not even 10 minutes, pretty sure it took me less, but just to keep that in mind, if you have important documents, then the tackling may be worth the time, otherwise, you can fresh install and be up and running in less than 20 minutes
<calcmandan> bprompt: i've already backed the files up on another flash drive. it was about 80mb.
<calcmandan> bprompt: i'm going with a fresh install. just hope this toshiba system won't give me a problem with grub like it did when i bought it for her.
<bprompt> calcmandan: shouldn't, should be a snap
<katzPaw> howdy.  question:  in Konsole, i have http links that show up underlined and clickable, but will no launch brower. ideas?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, Hi Valorie. I have Signal as the default SMS app on my phone and I use it for video chat. I have Signal on my laptop also. The desktop version does not have video calling, hence the install of Wire (& Zoom).
<valorie> got it
<valorie> maybe I use hangouts for that
<katzPaw> pidgin with hangouts works well for me.  hangouts can be used via browser if need.
<valorie> yup
#kubuntu 2019-09-23
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <avinash512> @woodworkingcavem> I recently upgraded to 19.04 and now am unable to logoff using the Leave -, Restarting the system or logging off might help
<lordievader> Hrmm, that Telegram bot makes replies look very strange on Matrix.
<jubo2> Hi. When trying to open a Plasma Vault I insert the correct password, but it says "Failed to open: Unable to perform the operation". I did delete and recreate KDE Wallet, because it suddenly started asking for an unset password. Can this effect? How can I get more verbose message of why the vault won't open?
<jubo2> I have googled, but this does not seem to be a common error
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Ok
<lordievader> jubo2: Do you see something more if you open the manager via the command line (`kwalletmanager5`) and then try to open it?
<jubo2> lordievader: I try that now
<jubo2> lordievader: It says "Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)" and opens the GUI
<jubo2> Is the CryFS somehow using the wallet?
<lordievader> Is that when opening the manager, or when opening the wallet?
<jubo2> I have a kdewallet.kwl.bak where I moved the wallet with the unset password that it keeps on asking for
<jubo2> lordievader: manager
<lordievader> Oh, wait. My line of thinking is wrong.
<jubo2> but having a KDE Wallet which one is unable to open, because no password was ever set, is no fun
<lordievader> jubo2: This might help you: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/a3lj7b/vault_wont_open/?st=k0w4jxqe&sh=3ba7116a
<jubo2> lordievader: I tried the cli way of opening the vault. It says "Loading config file (this can take some time)...Error: Could not load config file. Did you enter the correct password?"
<jubo2> and I am sure the password is right
<jubo2> the only thing that has changed (afaik) is that I deleted the default wallet (because it wanted a password that was never set). I don't see why the cryfs would depend on the wallet. Am I wrong?
<lordievader> I suppose the wallet is only used to supply the password.
<jubo2> This is not a full panic situation as nearly all data in the vault is also elsewhere, but this kind of unreliability is not cool
<jubo2> lordievader: so what to do?
<jubo2> and wallet provides passwords, but cryfs asks the password from the user. Perhaps it gets the hash to compare it with from the wallet
<lordievader> jubo2: https://github.com/cryfs/cryfs/issues/235
<jubo2> lordievader: using the -f switch does not change the output at all
<jubo2> Iirc there is no way to set a password for a KDEWallet where the password is unknown
<jubo2> If the Plasma-Vault depends on KDE Wallet it would be nice to mention
<lordievader> It shouldn't. Don't know much about cryfs, but seems to be just an encrypted filesystem where kwallet supplies a password instead of the user.
<jubo2> CryFS asks for the password from the user
<jubo2> and now it does not complain about incorrect password, but just that it is unable to perform the operation
<Unit193> Somewhat unrelated, but libpam-mount is pretty handy with cryfs/gocryptfs.
<lordievader> jubo2: Is there anything in dmesg about it?
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I check? (I'm not texy)
<lordievader> `sudo dmesg -T`
<jubo2> lordievader: nope, nothing in 'dmesg -T' about the vault not working as expected
<lordievader> Also nothing about fuse?
<jubo2> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> What about the syslog?
<jubo2> lordievader: how do I check?
<lordievader> `cat` or `tail` `/var/log/syslog`
<jubo2> lordievader: nope.. just one 'fuse init' 45 minutes ago (which was approx the reboot time)
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the full output of an `cryfs <basedir> <mount>` operation?
<jubo2> lordievader: ok
<jubo2> lordievader: https://paste.debian.net/1102144/
<lordievader> Do you have strace installed?
<jubo2> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Could you give the output of `strace -e open cryfs <basedir> <mount>`?
<jubo2> lordievader: Ran it. Just reports '+++ exited with 11 +++'
<jubo2> otherwise looks like the last pastebin
<lordievader> > Under Linux and most other Unix variants, the signal number 11 indicates a segmentation fault
<lordievader> From https://stackoverflow.com/questions/31103254/meaning-of-exit-code-11-in-c
<lordievader> Are you sure nothing, apart from kwallet, changed?
<jubo2> lordievader: yes.
<lordievader> Could you manually create a new cryfs and try to mount that?
<jubo2> manually... is it ok if I do with GUI?
<lordievader> If it is a frontend for cryfs specifically, sure.
<lordievader> https://www.cryfs.org/tutorial/
<jubo2> lordievader: Ok. I created a new vault and it opens up just fine
<lordievader> Ok, so it is a problem specific to this mount.
<lordievader> Wait, can you also open the vault (cryfs) manually from the commandline?
<jubo2> lemme try
<jubo2> yeah. opens up
<jubo2> from cli
<jubo2> lordievader: yes. I can open the new vault from GUI and from CLI and write files into it.
<jubo2> So everything points to that for some reason that I don't comprehend the Plasma Vault uses KDE Wallet for something
<lordievader> No
<lordievader> It doesn't
<jubo2> ah. ok.
<lordievader> This seems more like a problem with cryfs. You might want to make an issue on github about it. They are much more knowledgable about cryfs than I am 😉
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey blues
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> You should come on to ##forthenerds
<BluesKaj> never considered myself a nerd
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Lol that doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> thanks for the invite, but I'm on 8 chats already
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh ok no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <anvarom> Fwd from anvarom: Hello everyone! I have two technical questions: … 1- In older versions, in multimedia settings, there had an option to create a virtual device for simultaneous output, but in Kubuntu 19.04 this option is not present. Someone can tell me why? This obligates me to install paprefs package to enable this option. … 2- Could someone tell me if is possible connect more than one audio bluetooth device in A2DP mode? For n
<IrcsomeBot> only can connect one in A2DP mode, it does not let me connect more than one in this mode.
<Crell> Hi folks. Screen issue with 19.04. My computer is up and running, but when I plug it into an external monitor (USBC dock), I see only the background on both displays. The apps are still running and if I  undock it again I get everything back on the laptop screen, but nothing is showing up on either display when docked.
<Crell> I cannot open settings, either, as that opens wherever the other windows are hiding so I cannot use it while docked.  I've not had anything like this happen in a very long time.  Any idea what to do with it?
#kubuntu 2019-09-24
<babbustaman> Are there any way of connecting outlook/onedrive account in the same easy way as google account? (through system settings - online accounts)
<valorie> babbustaman: not that I know of, but now that gdrive is done, surely someone could write a plugin for onedrive
<valorie> nice idea
<valorie> you might advocate for that with the dolphin devels either in their channel or mail list
<valorie> hmmm, or just in #kde-devel
<valorie> doesn't seem to be a dolphin chan
<babbustaman> k. thanks. will do.
<Robner> hi
<Robner> I have been searching the web and the repository via apt, but had no success
<Robner> is there any open source "wireframe" software for Linux?
<Robner> I must show a design idea for a website to somebody
<deknos-M> i saw one promoted on hacker news/ycombinator
<deknos-M> but i do not know the name
<Robner> deknos-M, thank you - it's a starting point
<Robner> deknos-M, I will add these terms to my google search
<deknos-M> hth
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Good Morning!
<lordievader> 👋
<vidal72-M> hi, on kubuntu bionic clicking on *.desktop launcher file shows launch feedback icon for a while but then stops with no action. Launching apps from menu works. Any ideas?
<user|24890> Hi, I have just installed kubuntu on my laptop, but i have an issue with the animations, they are laggy and make my laptop look like it has come from 1995
<user|24890> whenever i move my mouse of select a new window, xorg goes to 90% cpu usage for a few seconds
<diogenes_> user|24890, what graphics do you have?
<user|24890> Nvidia 1050
<user|24890> I tried fiddling a bit with the drivers but none really made a difference
<diogenes_> user|24890, run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here the result.
<user|24890> OpenGL renderer string: llvmpipe (LLVM 8.0, 256 bits)
<user|24890> it's a single line
<diogenes_> user|24890, that's bad and that's why you're getting lag.
<diogenes_> user|24890, what kind of manipulations you did that you managed to break your gpu drivers?
<user|24890> absolutely none, it's a fresh install
<diogenes_> how new is the pc?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|24890> the laptop is 2 years old (I'm on dual boot and windows works perfectly)
<diogenes_> user|24890, pastebin the output of: inxi -G
<diogenes_> but not here.
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user|24890> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rRNDKmsgPp/
<diogenes_> user|24890, and how you said you did "absolutey" nothing if you did something, you did try to install the nvidia driver and it failed.
<user|24890> I don't remember doing that, though i did check the install drivers on install
<diogenes_> it won't install the nvidia driver simply by checking a tickbox, in any case, i'd recommend to either purge the nvidia driver completely and if the pc boots fine, then we gonna see what we do further, if not, then re-installation.
<user|24890> Okay ! Thanks
<user|24890> i'll try that
<BluesKaj> user|24890, is this an O?ptimus hybrid gpu laoptop
<BluesKaj> Optimus?
<BluesKaj> !Optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<user|24890> Absolutely no clue. It's an MSI gl62M, so i'm gonna go with a no
<diogenes_> it is an optimus.
<Karesto> Okay (i'm the user|xx890)
<IrcsomeBot> Giancarlo Fringuello was added by: Giancarlo Fringuello
<Crell> Hi folks. Screen issue with 19.04. My computer is up and running, but when I plug it into an external monitor (USBC dock), I see only the background on both displays. The apps are still running and if I  undock it again I get everything back on the laptop screen, but nothing is showing up on either display when docked.
<Crell> I cannot open settings, either, as that opens wherever the other windows are hiding so I cannot use it while docked.  I've not had anything like this happen in a very long time.  Any idea what to do with it?
<Crell> Even the task bar is not showing, as it's presumably on another location off-screen.
<aceoflove21> hello all/ admin
<aceoflove21> can i ask my kubuntu 19.4 problems here ?
<Sean99997> Hey there. I’m sorry if this is the wrong place. I’m need of a little help.
<Sean99997> Can anyone shine some light on my machine and help me get back into login?
<Karesto> Hi ! I'm back with more issues. Since my old install didn't work, i reinstalled it with different settings without drivers. And it's worse, kubuntu fails booting and shuts down if i do not boot in nomodeset, and if i do, i get the unable to bind to codec message. Any solutions ?
<diogenes_> Karesto, boot with nomodeset and install the driver.
<Karesto> I cannot boot with nomodeset as it just stops on the unable to bind codec message
<diogenes_> Karesto, if you said it's a new install it means the live iso booted ok?
<Karesto> Well i just installed it but i cannot boot it
<diogenes_> so the live iso booted ok?
<Karesto> I can install from it but not run it (gets stuck)
<diogenes_> when you booted from usb, did you get to the desktop? you seen the wallpapper, the menu, the icons?
<Karesto> Yes. No icons on the desktop, just the popup for the install
<Karesto> And the wallpaper of course
<diogenes_> that means the open source driver works well with your hardware. Did you pick to install 3rd party software during the installation?
<Karesto> No
<diogenes_> did you preserve your /home directory from the previous installation?
<Karesto> (I did pick up the full version with apps and stuff)
<Karesto> No. Erased everything on the partition
<diogenes_> did you pick to update while installing?
<Karesto> Yes
<Karesto> I can try to reinstall without
<diogenes_> well my theory is the update is the cause of your troubles because, if an iso boots fine from usb and you install it offline without any addons, then it will boot fine as well from your hdd.
<Karesto> It still has the issue when i try the "try kubuntu" button it does end up stuck on a loading screen (kubuntu with 4 dots under it)
<diogenes_> ohhh
<diogenes_> that's what i was asking about.
<diogenes_> in that case it indeed has issues with your hardware.
<Karesto> It did happen to me before when installing the 18.04
<diogenes_> what version you tried?
<Karesto> Right now it's the 19.04
<Karesto> But on the 18.04 one i managed to boot when i use the nomodeset option
<diogenes_> so nomodeset doesn't help in 19.04?
<Karesto> No
<Karesto> It gives me this issue
<Karesto> hdaudioC0D2: Unable to bind the codec
<Karesto> That i am unable to solve
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Proud of the Kubuntu Team for Releasing KDE Plasma 5.12.9 soo fast!!!
<diogenes_> Karesto, is that the last line it hangs on?
<Karesto> Yes
<Karesto> I ve waited about 15 mins
<diogenes_> Karesto, try to boot without nomodeset, replace it with acpi=off
<Karesto> Okay i ll do
<denza242> Does KDE Connect require the versions to match?
<denza242> i've been having trouble with it for a while
<denza242> mainly that it won't connect
<Karesto> It does boot. Mousepad doesn't work but i guess it's a driver issue. Do i try to install nvidia ?
<Karesto> It seems smoother than before (even if it takes a bit of time to boot)
<diogenes_> Karesto, first of all open driver manager and see what drivers are recommended.
<Karesto> What s the command line for it
<diogenes_> it's in the menu (should be), type driver.
<Karesto> Nvidia driver metapackage from nvidia driver 390.
<Karesto> Same but from 41i
<Karesto> 418* (recommended)
<Karesto> Using X.org server
<diogenes_> get the recommended one.
<Karesto> Done
<Karesto> And then ?
<diogenes_> did it install?
<diogenes_> select and hit apply.
<diogenes_> it will install it.
<Karesto> It didn t say anything about install but i did hit apply and ok
<diogenes_> screenshot.
<Karesto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/s88odUE9SC836xAXfBKK?signature=455f2d45e4b3fbac9a50f61291670b05a637598c8238bb3deec9de1c041be11b&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjkzNDkyNjF9
<diogenes_> Karesto, click ok and look for nvidia-settings in the menu.
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> is the blue line done?
<Karesto> Nvidia settings is an empy white box
<diogenes_> the blue line is showing you the installation progress.
<Karesto> What blue line ?that bottom line is just to scroll
<diogenes_> did you scroll to the bottom?
<Karesto> Yes
<Karesto> I ll screen again to be sure
<diogenes_> ok now reboot and boot normally without nomodeset and without acpi=off, also it would be better if you shutdown and then start it again.
<Karesto> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/aBZTUjwrSNiymst9DJa8?signature=35f33de3c4e6df70bf43e4f2743a0ccefeb62b006b0538b72357059daaeba094&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1NjkzNDk3NjB9
<Karesto> There we go
<diogenes_> ok shutdown, boot normally.
<Karesto> Kubuntu logo appears for a few seconds then a black screen
<diogenes_> Karesto, nothing more?
<Karesto> Nope
<diogenes_> ctrl+alt+f1
<Karesto> I tried removing the nomodeset in grub (it was automatically there so i had my doubts) and now it seems like it booted !
<diogenes_> Karesto, ok now run: cat /etc/default/grub
<Karesto> Yes
<diogenes_> find GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, see if nomodeset is there.
<Karesto> It is
<diogenes_> run: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<diogenes_> remove nomodeset, hit ctrl+o, press enter, hit ctrl+x
<Karesto> Done !
<diogenes_> now run: cat /etc/default/grub
<diogenes_> and paste here the entire line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT....
<diogenes_> or a screenshot.
<Karesto> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT = "quiet splash"
<diogenes_> now run: sudo update-grub
<Karesto> Done
<diogenes_> now reboot again and it should boot fine, after reboot come back and we gonna check a few things.
<Karesto> Yep. Working fine so far
<diogenes_> run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<diogenes_> paste here what you get.
<Karesto> I'm back on laptop now
<Karesto> what was the line ?
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> run: glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<Karesto> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 1050 Ti/PCIe/SSE2
<diogenes_> cool, now you are oficially fine.
<Karesto> Yay ! Thanks a lot
<diogenes_> yw
<IrcsomeBot> Jonathan Mattos was added by: Jonathan Mattos
<IrcsomeBot> <Jonathan Mattos> Binance DEX … Fast and secure decentralized digital asset exchange … The new cryptocurrency trading standard is here. … www.binanciexchange.com
<IrcsomeBot> rscholar was added by: rscholar
#kubuntu 2019-09-25
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> How do I configure the clipboard to only remember text I copy & not every piece of text that I select? Thanks!
<uRock> Good night, sleep tight, dream of fixed bugs tonight!
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, Right click the clipboard icon in system tray to configure. In options tick the ignore selection option.
<bunni_> hi o/
<bunni_> im trying to get help building an ubuntu package for a wifi driver which seems to work fine but isn't available in the repos. should i go to the main dev channel or app-dev?
<bunni_> nvm #ubuntu-packaging was further in the giant list
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ubunni> creepy AF!!! i had a spider on my laptop and when i got up to move away it was atached to me with a web and got on me
<ubunni> more than one now? oh wtf
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
<IrcsomeBot> Younas Ahmad was added by: Younas Ahmad
<IrcsomeBot> Ebrahim Hakimuddin was added by: Ebrahim Hakimuddin
<IrcsomeBot> <Ebrahim Hakimuddin> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Ebrahim Hakimuddin> Can anybody plpease help me I am having an issue, whenever i boot my pc from scratch it takes a good 2-3 tries to boot into Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <zparihar> Hi Guys, after upgrading the Plasma 5.12.9 from the official repos, my Clementine Music player which also comes from the repository no longer works.  It does a 'Segmentation Fault'
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @Ebrahim Hakimuddin, Are you seeing any type of error on boot? DOes it just hang?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> PDF won't open,tried Okular and have Foxit Reader,have you guys had this issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> The document you are trying to load requires Adobe Reader 8 or higher. You may not have the … Adobe Reader installed or your viewing environment may not be properly configured to use … Adobe Reader. … For information on how to install Adobe Reader and configure your viewing environment please … see http://www.adobe.com/go/pdf_forms_configure.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> updated Foxit,didn't help
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> MasterPDF?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> will check if Discover has it,thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> never had thisproblem,is it because Okular isn't updated often or something else?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have seen similar, but only once in many years IIRC. Perhaps using some weird feature
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> By master pdf I mean this: https://code-industry.net/free-pdf-editor/#get
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> this is weird because I uploaded the document to outlook to preview it & got exact same error
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, this is weird because I uploaded the document to outlook to preview it & got exact same error
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @RikMills, That was the only thing that would open the file I had issue with.
<uRock> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, oh ok,when was that?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, Can't really say exactly. Maybe 3-4 yeats ago?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, oh that old 😮
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, I can't even remember what it was. Just that I did much the same. i.e. okular failed, foxit failed, all other pdf editor in Ubuntu failed. Masterpdf worked
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Might not here, but it is good
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Or was...
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> would you mind checking the PDF for me,its from the Swedish tax website (official website) got someone to try opening it with Adobe & that failed :(
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, would you mind checking the PDF for me,its from the Swedish tax website (official website) got someone to try opening it with Adobe & that failed :(
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, 😲
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> OK
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. I need help understanding / modifying the fstab file for auto-mounting a drive on boot. Or can I add some kind of script / entry into the AutoStart function under System Settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, thanks!  I fixed it,I tried to download the Fill In yourself form rather than the print off version which I can see,weird! but I might need the fill in version online anyway =/  You want to select the 1st option "SKV 4697 … Vilket format ska blanketten ha? … Ifyllnadsbar pdf "    https://www.skatteverket.se/privat/etjansterochblanketter/blanketterbroschyrer/blanketter/info/4697.4.5a85666214dbad743fff4f8.html
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Shreddies, Masterpdf opens that ok.
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, perfect! thanks! so weird,should I "report" the issue to Okular & Foxit somewhow?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> The error in okular says: "This document has XFA forms, which are currently unsupported."
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> So I would say they are aware of the issue
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, my bad,good point!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I am fairly sure this was the issue I had all that way back
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @RikMills, ahh ok, bros in PDF frustration ;-p
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys. I need help understanding / modifying the fstab file for auto-mounting a drive on boot. Or can I add some kind of script / entry into the AutoStart function under System Settings?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> fstab is the place to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Take a look a $>man fstab
<valorie> okular gets updates and often has new releases!
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @valorie, is it possible to update it directly from inside Okular when a PDF is open?
<valorie> no, you should do that from discover or the commandline
<IrcsomeBot> <Shreddies> @valorie, ok,thanks,no wonder i couldn't find it
<denza242> sooooooooooooooo kdeconnect
<denza242> is there a minimum required version for the host/pc to work with the latest kdeconnect on gplay
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
#kubuntu 2019-09-26
<smg> anyone using the plasma 5.17 beta (5.16.90)?
<smg> if it's not too broken i'd like to do some testing.
<smg> so, can anyone comment on the stability of the current beta?
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Nope lol
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> But someone will in ##forthenerds
<smg> ok. just thought since the beta packages are released for kubunu disco and eoan someone here might be using them.
<mparillo> Yes, I used 5.16.90 on both DD and EE, and no immediate dead kittens.
<mparillo> Not thorough testing, and no wayland.
<valorie> I've been running the Plasma beta since the day it was released full-time
<valorie> smooth as butter
<valorie> oh, smg left
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Oh
<elmariachi> helloı
<elmariachi> how are you
<elmariachi> #ubuntu
<lordievader> Good morning
<SirNaerelionmarw> hello!
<cart_man> test
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jimmy_> sup sup
<jimmy_> hahaha blackpingus
<jimmy_> hey room
<BluesKaj> hi jimmy_, do you have a Kubuntu question?
<jimmy_> yes... how do i learn to code a whole lot faster.    the time span on my learning including linux is
<jimmy_> HUGE
<BluesKaj> which code?
<jimmy_> hey Blues i dont have a directly related Q to kubuntu.
<jimmy_> i am learning possibly java. is maybe best to buy a book?
<BluesKaj> jimmy_, code discussion is probly more relevant in the ##linux chat room than here
<jimmy_> is this the linux channel
<BluesKaj> jimmy_, click on this ##linux
<jimmy_> fuck you
<BluesKaj> heh
<shaan7> ...
<Airlautaro87> Hey
<Airlautaro87> :O
<ZackTech2019> if locale -a returns en_US.utf8, what would you need to do to get it to return en-GB?
<thejedshed> anyone home?
<mparillo> I have never changed my locale post-install, but if it is really annoying you, I would try https://wiki.debian.org/Locale
#kubuntu 2019-09-27
<swift110> sup
<lordievader> Good morning
<jose_84> Hi
<lordievader> 👋
<jose_84> Hello Mr. Lordievader
<jose_84> I'am new on this chat, so i learnig just a bit
<lordievader> jose_84: This channel is meant as a support channel. We have #kubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat.
<jose_84> ok
<lordievader> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lordievader> ubottu: !es
<lordievader> No bot today?
<lordievader> jose_84: ^
<lordievader> In case you want a spanish speaking support channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Good meknfnfn
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1177525892924497920
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<proctrap> where is trash located ?
<diogenes_> ~/.local/share/Trash
<buzz_> Are we using the installer calamares or ubiquity for 19.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> No
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> ubiquity
<ossasecuridad> Hello
<ossasecuridad> I get a blinking underscore after booting kubuntu 19.04
<diogenes_> ossasecuridad, details.
<ossasecuridad> I managed to connect to terminal via ALT+CTRL+F4
<ossasecuridad> What details do you need?
<diogenes_> fresh install? after update? running live?
<ossasecuridad> I just installed it, and it starts booting I get the kubuntu logo and then an underscore flashing on the first space of the screen
<diogenes_> ossasecuridad, when you installed it you picked "try" or installed it right away?
<ossasecuridad> Installed it
<diogenes_> ok try to boot with nomodeset
<ossasecuridad> How I do tthat?
<diogenes_> reboot and at grub menu press e.
<diogenes_> tell me when you're there.
<ossasecuridad> I have a nvdia gpu that could be the problem also I don t know if I have the grub menu lol
<ossasecuridad> I mean I probably have it but it doesn t show up
<diogenes_> keep shift pressed down while booting.
<ossasecuridad> I kept pressing E until I got back to the underscore black screen and nothing happened
<diogenes_> ok try to login via ctrl+alt+f1
<ossasecuridad> Also shift didn t do anything either
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> ok try to login via ctrl+alt+f1
<ossasecuridad> Not working
<ossasecuridad> Ctrl alt f4 works
<ossasecuridad> I am logged in
<diogenes_> ok now run: cat /etc/default/grub
<ossasecuridad> i did
<ossasecuridad> It just showed me what s inside
<ossasecuridad> But I can t edit
<diogenes_> do you have GRUB_TIMEOUT=?
<ossasecuridad> Yes it s 0
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<diogenes_> and change 0 to 5
<diogenes_> then press ctrl+o
<diogenes_> enter
<diogenes_> ctrl+x
<diogenes_> then run: sudo update-grub
<diogenes_> reboot and grub should be visible and that's where you press 'e'.
<ossasecuridad> Done
<ossasecuridad> Done
<diogenes_> <diogenes_> reboot and grub should be visible and that's where you press 'e'.
<ossasecuridad> Ok and where do I put nosetmode
<diogenes_> find the line which starts with linux ....
<diogenes_> just before quiet splash
<diogenes_> you add: nomodeset
<ossasecuridad> done
<diogenes_> make sure you typed it corectly
<diogenes_> after that yu press ctrl+x
<ossasecuridad> Now I get new errors
<diogenes_> but did it boot to the desktop?
<ossasecuridad> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/7d5c5a2fd080c3e52f56ef734517221e/2E9106F0-37CB-453B-8546-E80D51301EF5.jpeg
<ossasecuridad> Nope
<diogenes_> ok do the same procedure once again and now, after nomodeset add this: acpi=off
<diogenes_> and ctrl+x.
<ossasecuridad> My monitor doesn t get input anymore
<ossasecuridad> like it s fully black
<ossasecuridad> Can you type again please my itc got disconnected
<ossasecuridad> irc*
<diogenes_> ossasecuridad, ok let's do it differently, reboot again and this time don't edit anything, just boot straight into the desktop and when it whows the cursor, ctrl+alt+f4 and login.
<diogenes_> tell me when done.
<ossasecuridad> Sure wait a sec
<ossasecuridad> Diogenes I solved it, I just had to modify in bios settings the secure boot option of what I boot, it was on Windows and I changed it to Other os and now I see the display manager
<diogenes_> ossasecuridad, ok good.
<IrcsomeBot> <Ebrahim Hakimuddin> @ericadams, sometimes the eroor comes read/write error but after a few attempts it boots up and works just fine
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @Ebrahim Hakimuddin, Perhaps a disk issue? Is this unique to Kubuntu? Sees odd that it works intermittently.
<simulant> hey can anyone help out. Some updates went in today on my Kubuntu 19.04 and after rebooting I can't login to kde plasma desktop anymore!! I just have the sddm login but I enter my password, the screen goes black and then it goes back to the login screen again
<simulant> I tried deleting Xauthority file, restarting sddm but that hasn't made any difference
<valorie> hello all, I updated to the beta last night using the commandline sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<valorie> but it finished with errors
<valorie> sudo dpkg --configure -a got me no feedback; however I do have https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dCKdXqBq4j
<valorie> this was after I did sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> I've tried installing each of the referred-to packages but they all depend on something else and I end up with nothing
<valorie> can't seem to return to the broken desktop from the terminal and I hesitate to restart
<valorie> more info: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K8M44x3xYN/
<oer> apt install -f # might fix this
<oer> and why do people avoid to paste the used command too..
<valorie> oer, thanks, I'll try that
<valorie> I tried to mention them because for some reason pastebinit doesn't capture the command
<valorie> the desktop is broken so I have only terminal
<valorie> on the travel laptop I was trying to upgrade
<oer> oh oke, i might see that a bugreport worthy
<valorie> nope, 0000 upgraded
<valorie> well, I did write to the devel list in the meantime
<oer> i mean, pastebinit should add the command used
<valorie> perhaps we have something stuck in proposed....
<valorie> ah, that's an idea
<oer> make a fresh 19.10 iso on usb, while you can?
<oer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<valorie> well, I know I can always reinstall
<valorie> however, people who want to should be able to upgrade
<valorie> it's been a long time since that didn't work
<valorie> there is no problem with my main laptop so yes, I can always make a fresh USB
<valorie> running the plasma beta and loving it
#kubuntu 2019-09-28
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> (Photo, 1280x266) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Fs0X6Xnj/file_18536.jpg 76 Windows - but how many tabs... - Kubuntu 18.04.3 - Sep 27, 2019
<whitewolf__> i get a message cant sudo dolphin unfixable security vunabilites anyone have any idea
<tomreyn> i doubt the message is "cant sudo dolphin unfixable security vunabilites"
<tomreyn> whitewolf__: ^
<tomreyn> why do you need to run dolphin as root in the first place?
<whitewolf__> I want to place a folder in the cursors folder
<tomreyn> oh, i'm too slow
<macroprep> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <Ebrahim Hakimuddin> @ericadams, Yhh I mean when i was using Ubuuntu I had no issues with boots and stuff.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Hello
<syddel> quit
<fuze> Hi I am having this issue how can I fix it? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1116780/18-04-stuck-in-login-loop-startx-fails
<fuze> sddm loads and then black screen with cursor after login
<diogenes_> how did it happen?
<fuze> diogenes_: possibly messing with this, but im not sure https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/asxhcc/i_wrote_a_program_to_control_asus_aura_rgb/egy7uvk/
<fuze> here are some logs http://termbin.com/gg0t http://termbin.com/8kbh
<diogenes_> so prior that patch all was fine?
<fuze> diogenes_: yes
<fuze> The patch didnt work so I was messing with other files in /lib/modules but reinstalling all the modules didnt fix it
<fuze> also I didnt have an xorg.conf file until I ran nvidia-xconf or similiar command I dont remember it
<diogenes_> well then try to login with ctrl+alt+f1/2/3/4 navigate to that flder and do: sud make uninstall then: sudo rmmod i2c-piix4 then startx
<fuze> diogenes_: I only installed it with insmod so updating the kernel should have overwritten it
<diogenes_> it's in initramfs.
<fuze> diogenes_: so can I refresh initramfs?
<diogenes_> remove the module nd re-generate initramfs.
<fuze> diogenes_: I thought Modules manually loaded using insmod do not persist when your system is rebooted (
<fuze> https://serverfault.com/questions/147501/will-modules-installed-by-insmod-command-persist-after-rebooting
<fuze> diogenes_: how do i remove the module and regenerate?
<diogenes_> fuze, blacklist the module, then: sudo -update-initramfs -u
<diogenes_>  sudo update-initramfs -u
<fuze> how do i blacklist?
<fuze> I dont want to make anything worse
<fuze> So I want to make sure im running the right command
<diogenes_> run: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<diogenes_> add the following:
<diogenes_> blacklist i2c-piix4
<diogenes_> save, close, re-generare initramfs then reboot.
<fuze> still not working
<fuze> diogenes_: Is it possible to just install kubuntu 19.04 on top of my 18.04 installation?
<diogenes_> fuze, what do you eman on top? you want to preserve the settings?
<fuze> yes preserve all settings, I assume Ill have to reinstall all packages? my home folder is a separate partition
<diogenes_> btw another quick try would be to rename the .config folder and then try to login again.
<diogenes_> in case you got a separate /home then a new installation will preserve all your settings, but DON'T forget to specify the /home partition as mount and "no format".
<fuze> What about installed packages?
<diogenes_> ackages would be gone
<fuze> diogenes_: Is it possible to get a list of all the ones I installed besides default?
<diogenes_> apt list --installed > installed-packages
<fuze> diogenes_: RENAMING .CONFIG FIXED IT
<diogenes_> oh nice
<fuze> thank you'
<fuze> but now I lost all my settings
<fuze> I was messing with app icons, idk how that would break it though
<diogenes_> yeah that's why at this point you've got two choices:
<diogenes_> 1) to re-configure all again
<diogenes_> 2) to go thorough the trial-and-fail method and try to identify what exactly broke the things
<fuze> Is there some sort of log that would help?
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> Hey Guys, on my Plasma 5.12.9 my plasma media applet in the system tray icon disappeared and I don't want to log out and log back in to load it.  Any idea how to start from the CLI or KRunner?
<diogenes_> fuze, you can look at cat .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log and cat .xsession-errors or whatever logs plasma creates (sorry i'm not too familiar with plasma)
<IrcsomeBot1> <zparihar> I can no longer use my keyboard play/pause button to control media when this applet is not loaded.  I tried adding a widget, but it shows no music players running...
<fuze> diogenes_: what should the chmod permissions command of ~/.config be?
<fuze> I backed up with sudo so i think it broke stuff
<fuze> 744 i think
<diogenes_> sudo chown username:username -R .config
<fuze> diogenes_: Is there an easy way to logout the blackscreen from a different tty?
<diogenes_> ctrl+alt+f7
<fuze> diogenes_: But if i go back to ctrl alt f1 its still logged in, can i return it to the sddm?
<diogenes_> no clue, maybe ctrl+alt+backspace (double press)
<fuze> diogenes_: Not working, Ill just have to reboot every time I delete some files
<diogenes_> nooo
<diogenes_> of course not
<diogenes_> try systemctl logout
<diogenes_> some sources recommend: qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer logout 0 0 0
<fuze> diogenes_: doesnt seem to work
<fuze> the logout
<diogenes_> skill -KILL -u 'whoami'
<diogenes_> try that ^
<fuze> no process selection criteria
<diogenes_> even: killall bash
<fuze> nope
<diogenes_> yeah this is the recommended: qdbus org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.logout -1 -1 -1
<diogenes_> but i can't test it.
<fuze> cannot find .logout in object /ksmserver at org.kde.ksmserver
<diogenes_> sudo systemctl restart sddm
<fuze> ok that works, not sure if its just showing the sddm or actually logging out though
<diogenes_> killall plasma-desktop && kstart plasma-desktop
<diogenes_> see which one works
<fuze> no process found
<fuze> diogenes_: actually just restarting sddm works caus i tried deleting .config and then that worked
<fuze> so plasma doesnt even start with my config
<diogenes_> ok good.
<fuze> diogenes_: is there an easy command to take a list of all the files/folders in one directory, and remove files/folders with the same name in another directory?
<diogenes_> fuze, sure there is but at this point im too tired to continue so hopefully someone could assist you further on.
<fuze> diogenes_: ok thank you for all the help though
<diogenes_> np
 * diogenes_ is off
<fuze> dilfridge: Found the issue. This was in /home/austin/.config.bak/plasma-workspace/env/  https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mKe0PwTg/
<fuze> wait thats just a symlink to a startup script i wrote
<fuze> ohh i remember why I put that there. was trying to fix this bug https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/372710/kde5-after-resume-from-suspend-i-have-corrupted-labels-under-icons
<fuze> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/445005/kubuntu-18-04-cron-task-does-not-load-reboot
#kubuntu 2019-09-29
<IrcsomeBot1> <Swift110> Sup
<lordievader> Good morning
<al3x76> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> NewUser3671152667 was added by: NewUser3671152667
<mobijubo> G'morning people
<mobijubo> I noticed that an encrypted home-directory cannot be mounted in an another Kubuntu, even as I created the user with the same password. Any way around this?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Good morning
<pragomer> hi. is there a defineable shortcut to show/hide the plasma panel? I do not mean the panels autohide function itself.. but an explicit shortcut ?
<IrcsomeBot> eltonff was added by: eltonff
<lilith_> whois DalakSec
